# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  मुंशी प्रेमचन्द की इन अमोल कृतियों के संकलन

## suyas08

निर्मला - अध्याय एक 

[SIZE="2"]यों तो बाबू उदयभानुलाल के परिवार में बीसों ही प्राणी थे, कोई ममेरा भाई था, कोई फुफेरा, कोई भांजा था, कोई भतीजा, लेकिन यहां हमें उनसे कोई प्रयोजन नहीं, वह अच्छे वकील थे, लक्ष्मी प्रसन्न थीं और कुटुम्ब के दरिद्र प्राणियों को आश्रय देना उनका कत्तव्य ही था। हमारा सम्बन्ध तो केवल उनकी दोनों कन्याओं से है, जिनमें बड़ी का नाम निर्मला और छोटी का कृष्णा था। अभी कल दोनों साथ-साथ गुड़िया खेलती थीं। निर्मला का पन्द्रहवां साल था, कृष्णा का दसवां, फिर भी उनके स्वभाव में कोई विशेष अन्तर न था। दोनों चंचल, खिलाड़िन और सैर-तमाशे पर जान देती थीं। दोनों गुड़िया का धूमधाम से ब्याह करती थीं, सदा काम से जी चुराती थीं। मां पुकारती रहती थी, पर दोनों कोठे पर छिपी बैठी रहती थीं कि न जाने किस काम के लिए बुलाती हैं। दोनों अपने भाइयों से लड़ती थीं, नौकरों को डांटती थीं और बाजे की आवाज सुनते ही द्वार पर आकर खड़ी हो जाती थीं पर आज एकाएक एक ऐसी बात हो गई है, जिसने बड़ी को बड़ी और छोटी को छोटी बना दिया है। कृष्णा यही है, पर निर्मला बड़ी गम्भीर, एकान्त-प्रिय और लज्जाशील हो गई है। इधर महीनों से बाबू उदयभानुलाल निर्मला के विवाह की बातचीत कर रहे थे। आज उनकी मेहनत ठिकाने लगी है। बाबू भालचन्द्र सिन्हा के ज्येष्ठ पुत्र भुवन मोहन सिन्हा से बात पक्की हो गई है। वर के पिता ने कह दिया है कि आपकी खुशी ही दहेज दें, या न दें, मुझे इसकी परवाह नहीं; हां, बारात में जो लोग जायें उनका आदर-सत्कार अच्छी तरह होना चहिए, जिसमें मेरी और आपकी जग-हंसाई न हो। बाबू उदयभानुलाल थे तो वकील, पर संचय करना न जानते थे। दहेज उनके सामने कठिन समस्या थी। इसलिए जब वर के पिता ने स्वयं कह दिया कि मुझे दहेज की परवाह नहीं, तो मानों उन्हें आंखें मिल गई। डरते थे, न जाने किस-किस के सामने हाथ फैलाना पड़े, दो-तीन महाजनों को ठीक कर रखा था। उनका अनुमान था कि हाथ रोकने पर भी बीस हजार से कम खर्च न होंगे। यह आश्वासन पाकर वे खुशी के मारे फूले न समाये।
इसकी सूचना ने अज्ञान बलिका को मुंह ढांप कर एक कोने में बिठा रखा है। उसके हृदय में एक विचित्र शंका समा गई है, रो-रोम में एक अज्ञात भय का संचार हो गया है, न जाने क्या होगा। उसके मन में वे उमंगें नहीं हैं, जो युवतियों की आंखों में तिरछी चितवन बनकर, ओंठों पर मधुर हास्य बनकर और अंगों में आलस्य बनकर प्रकट होती है। नहीं वहां अभिलाषाएं नहीं हैं वहां केवल शंकाएं, चिन्ताएं और भीरू कल्पनाएं हैं। यौवन का अभी तक पूर्ण प्रकाश नहीं हुआ है।
कृष्णा कुछ-कुछ जानती है, कुछ-कुछ नहीं जानती। जानती है, बहन को अच्छे-अच्छे गहने मिलेंगे, द्वार पर बाजे बजेंगे, मेहमान आयेंगे, नाच होगा-यह जानकर प्रसन्न है और यह भी जानती है कि बहन सबके गले मिलकर रोयेगी, यहां से रो-धोकर विदा हो जायेगी, मैं अकेली रह जाऊंगी- यह जानकर दु:खी है, पर यह नहीं जानती कि यह इसलिए हो रहा है, माताजी और पिताजी क्यों बहन को इस घर से निकालने को इतने उत्सुक हो रहे हैं। बहन ने तो किसी को कुछ नहीं कहा, किसी से लड़ाई नहीं की, क्या इसी तरह एक दिन मुझे भी ये लोग निकाल देंगे? मैं भी इसी तरह कोने में बैठकर रोऊंगी और किसी को मुझ पर दया न आयेगी? इसलिए वह भयभीत भी हैं।
संध्या का समय था, निर्मला छत पर जानकर अकेली बैठी आकाश की और तृषित नेत्रों से ताक रही थी। ऐसा मन होता था पंख होते, तो वह उड़ जाती और इन सारे झंझटों से छूट जाती। इस समय बहुधा दोनों बहनें कहीं सैर करने जाया करती थीं। बग्घी खाली न होती, तो बगीचे में ही टहला करतीं, इसलिए कृष्णा उसे खोजती फिरती थी, जब कहीं न पाया, तो छत पर आई और उसे देखते ही हंसकर बोली-तुम यहां आकर छिपी बैठी हो और मैं तुम्हें ढूंढती फिरती हूं। चलो, बग्घी तैयार करा आयी हूं।
निर्मला- ने उदासीन भाव से कहा-तू जा, मैं न जाऊंगी।
कृष्णा-नहीं मेरी अच्छी दीदी, आज जरूर चलो। देखो, कैसी ठण्डी-ठण्डी हवा चल रही है।
निर्मला-मेरा मन नहीं चाहता, तू चली जा।
कृष्णा की आंखें डबडबा आई। कांपती हुई आवाज से बोली- आज तुम क्यों नहीं चलतीं मुझसे क्यों नहीं बोलतीं क्यों इधर-उधर छिपी-छिपी फिरती हो? मेरा जी अकेले बैठे-बैठे घबड़ाता है। तुम न चलोगी, तो मैं भी न जाऊगी। यहीं तुम्हारे साथ बैठी रहूंगी।
निर्मला-और जब मैं चली जाऊंगी तब क्या करेगी? तब किसके साथ खेलेगी और किसके साथ घूमने जायेगी, बता?
कृष्णा-मैं भी तुम्हारे साथ चलूंगी। अकेले मुझसे यहां न रहा जायेगा।
निर्मला मुस्कराकर बोली-तुझे अम्मा न जाने देंगी।
कृष्णा-तो मैं भी तुम्हें न जाने दूंगी। तुम अम्मा से कह क्यों नहीं देती कि मैं न जाउंगी।
निर्मला- कह तो रही हूं, कोई सुनता है!
कृष्णा-तो क्या यह तुम्हारा घर नहीं है?
निर्मला-नहीं, मेरा घर होता, तो कोई क्यों जबर्दस्ती निकाल देता?
कृष्णा-इसी तरह किसी दिन मैं भी निकाल दी जाऊंगी?
निर्मला-और नहीं क्या तू बैठी रहेगी! हम लड़कियां हैं, हमारा घर कहीं नहीं होता।
कृष्णा-चन्दर भी निकाल दिया जायेगा?
निर्मला-चन्दर तो लड़का है, उसे कौन निकालेगा?
कृष्णा-तो लड़कियां बहुत खराब होती होंगी?
निर्मला-खराब न होतीं, तो घर से भगाई क्यों जाती?
कृष्णा-चन्दर इतना बदमाश है, उसे कोई नहीं भगाता। हम-तुम तो कोई बदमाशी भी नहीं करतीं।
एकाएक चन्दर धम-धम करता हुआ छत पर आ पहुंचा और निर्मला को देखकर बोला-अच्छा आप यहां बैठी हैं। ओहो! अब तो बाजे बजेंगे, दीदी दुल्हन बनेंगी, पालकी पर चढ़ेंगी, ओहो! ओहो!
चन्दर का पूरा नाम चन्द्रभानु सिन्हा था। निर्मला से तीन साल छोटा और कृष्णा से दो साल बड़ा।
निर्मला-चन्दर, मुझे चिढ़ाओगे तो अभी जाकर अम्मा से कह दूंगी।
चन्द्र-तो चिढ़ती क्यों हो तुम भी बाजे सुनना। ओ हो-हो! अब आप दुल्हन बनेंगी। क्यों किशनी, तू बाजे सुनेगी न वैसे बाजे तूने कभी न सुने होंगे।
कृष्णा-क्या बैण्ड से भी अच्छे होंगे?
चन्द्र-हां-हां, बैण्ड से भी अच्छे, हजार गुने अच्छे, लाख गुने अच्छे। तुम जानो क्या एक बैण्ड सुन लिया, तो समझने लगीं कि उससे अच्छे बाजे नहीं होते। बाजे बजानेवाले लाल-लाल वर्दियां और काली-काली टोपियां पहने होंगे। ऐसे खबूसूरत मालूम होंगे कि तुमसे क्या कहूं आतिशबाजियां भी होंगी, हवाइयां आसमान में उड़ जायेंगी और वहां तारों में लगेंगी तो लाल, पीले, हरे, नीले तारे टूट-टूटकर गिरेंगे। बड़ा बजा आयेगा।
कृष्णा-और क्या-क्या होगा चन्दन, बता दे मेरे भैया?
चन्द्र-मेरे साथ घूमने चल, तो रास्ते में सारी बातें बता दूं। ऐसे-ऐसे तमाशे होंगे कि देखकर तेरी आंखें खुल जायेंगी। हवा में उड़ती हुई परियां होंगी, सचमुच की परियां।
कृष्णा-अच्छा चलो, लेकिन न बताओगे, तो मारूंगी।
चन्द्रभानू और कृष्णा चले गए, पर निर्मला अकेली बैठी रह गई। कृष्णा के चले जाने से इस समय उसे बड़ा क्षोभ हुआ। कृष्णा, जिसे वह प्राणों से भी अधिक प्यार करती थी, आज इतनी निठुर हो गई। अकेली छोड़कर चली गई। बात कोई न थी, लेकिन दु:खी हृदय दुखती हुई आंख है, जिसमें हवा से भी पीड़ा होती है। निर्मला बड़ी देर तक बैठी रोती रही। भाई-बहन, माता-पिता, सभी इसी भांति मुझे भूल जायेंगे, सबकी आंखें फिर जायेंगी, फिर शायद इन्हें देखने को भी तरस जाऊं।
बाग में फूल खिले हुए थे। मीठी-मीठी सुगन्ध आ रही थी। चैत की शीतल मन्द समीर चल रही थी। आकाश में तारे छिटके हुए थे। निर्मला इन्हीं शोकमय विचारों में पड़ी-पड़ी सो गई और आंख लगते ही उसका मन स्वप्न-देश में, विचरने लगा। क्या देखती है कि सामने एक नदी लहरें मार रही है और वह नदी के किनारे नाव की बाठ देख रही है। सन्ध्या का समय है। अंधेरा किसी भयंकर जन्तु की भांति बढ़ता चला आता है। वह घोर चिन्ता में पड़ी हुई है कि कैसे यह नदी पार होगी, कैसे पहुंचूंगी! रो रही है कि कहीं रात न हो जाये, नहीं तो मैं अकेली यहां कैसे रहूंगी। एकाएक उसे एक सुन्दर नौका घाट की ओर आती दिखाई देती है। वह खुशी से उछल पड़ती है और ज्योही नाव घाट पर आती है, वह उस पर चढ़ने के लिए बढ़ती है, लेकिन ज्योंही नाव के पटरे पर पैर रखना चाहती है, उसका मल्लाह बोल उठता है-तेरे लिए यहां जगह नहीं है! वह मल्लाह की खुशामद करती है, उसके पैरों पड़ती है, रोती है, लेकिन वह यह कहे जाता है, तेरे लिए यहां जगह नहीं है। एक क्षण में नाव खुल जाती है। वह चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर रोने लगती है। नदी के निर्जन तट पर रात भर कैसे रहेगी, यह सोच वह नदी में कूद कर उस नाव को पकड़ना चाहती है कि इतने में कहीं से आवाज आती है-ठहरो, ठहरो, नदी गहरी है, डूब जाओगी। वह नाव तुम्हारे लिए नहीं है, मैं आता हूं, मेरी नाव में बैठ जाओ। मैं उस पार पहुंचा दूंगा। वह भयभीत होकर इधर-उधर देखती है कि यह आवाज कहां से आई? थोड़ी देर के बाद एक छोटी-सी डोंगी आती दिखाई देती है। उसमें न पाल है, न पतवार और न मस्तूल। पेंदा फटा हुआ है, तख्ते टूटे हुए, नाव में पानी भरा हुआ है और एक आदमी उसमें से पानी उलीच रहा है। वह उससे कहती है, यह तो टूटी हुई है, यह कैसे पार लगेगी? मल्लाह कहता है- तुम्हारे लिए यही भेजी गई है, आकर बैठ जाओ! वह एक क्षण सोचती है- इसमें बैठूं या न बैठूं? अन्त में वह निश्चय करती है- बैठ जाऊं। यहां अकेली पड़ी रहने से नाव में बैठ जाना फिर भी अच्छा है। किसी भयंकर जन्तु के पेट में जाने से तो यही अच्छा है कि नदी में डूब जाऊं। कौन जाने, नाव पार पहुंच ही जाये। यह सोचकर वह प्राणों की मुट्ठी में लिए हुए नाव पर बैठ जाती है। कुछ देर तक नाव डगमगाती हुई चलती है, लेकिन प्रतिक्षण उसमें पानी भरता जाता है। वह भी मल्लाह के साथ दोनों हाथों से पानी उलीचने लगती है। यहां तक कि उनके हाथ रह जाते हैं, पर पानी बढ़ता ही चला जाता है, आखिर नाव चक्कर खाने लगती है, मालूम होती है- अब डूबी, अब डूबी। तब वह किसी अदृश्य सहारे के लिए दोनों हाथ फैलाती है, नाव नीचे जाती है और उसके पैर उखड़ जाते हैं। वह जोर से चिल्लाई और चिल्लाते ही उसकी आंखें खुल गई। देखा, तो माता सामने खड़ी उसका कन्धा पकड़कर हिला रही थी।
---
आगे पढ़ें : अध्याय दो:lips::lips:

----------


## suyas08

बाबू उदयभानुलाल का मकान बाजार बना हुआ है। बरामदे में सुनार के हथौड़े और कमरे में दर्जी की सुईयां चल रही हैं। सामने नीम के नीचे बढ़ई चारपाइयां बना रहा है। खपरैल में हलवाई के लिए भट्ठा खोदा गया है। मेहमानों के लिए अलग एक मकान ठीक किया गया है। यह प्रबन्ध किया जा रहा है कि हरेक मेहमान के लिए एक-एक चारपाई, एक-एक कुर्सी और एक-एक मेज हो। हर तीन मेहमानों के लिए एक-एक कहार रखने की तजवीज हो रही है। अभी बारात आने में एक महीने की देर है, लेकिन तैयारियां अभी से हो रही हैं। बारातियों का ऐसा सत्कार किया जाये कि किसी को जबान हिलाने का मौका न मिले। वे लोग भी याद करें कि किसी के यहां बारात में गये थे। पूरा मकान बर्तनों से भरा हुआ है। चाय के सेट हैं, नाश्ते की तश्तरियां, थाल, लोटे, गिलास। जो लोग नित्य खाट पर पड़े हुक्का पीते रहते थे, बड़ी तत्परता से काम में लगे हुए हैं। अपनी उपयोगिता सिद्ध करने का ऐसा अच्छा अवसर उन्हें फिर बहुत दिनों के बाद मिलेगा। जहां एक आदमी को जाना होता है, पांच दौड़ते हैं। काम कम होता है, हुल्लड़ अधिक। जरा-जरा सी बात पर घण्टों तर्क-वितर्क होता है और अन्त में वकील साहब को आकर निर्णय करना पड़ता है। एक कहता है, यह घी खराब है, दूसरा कहता है, इससे अच्छा बाजार में मिल जाये तो टांग की राह से निकल जाऊं। तीसरा कहता है, इसमें तो हीक आती है। चौथा कहता है, तुम्हारी नाक ही सड़ गई है, तुम क्या जानो घी किसे कहते हैं। जब से यहां आये हो, घी मिलने लगा है, नहीं तो घी के दर्शन भी न होते थे! इस पर तकरार बढ़ जाती है और वकील साहब को झगड़ा चुकाना पड़ता है।
रात के नौ बजे थे। उदयभानुलाल अन्दर बैठे हुए खर्च का तखमीना लगा रहे थे। वह प्राय: रोज ही तखमीना लगते थे पर रोज ही उसमें कुछ-न-कुछ परिवर्तन और परिवर्धन करना पड़ता था। सामने कल्याणी भौंहे सिकोड़े हुए खड़ी थी। बाबू साहब ने बड़ी देर के बाद सिर उठाया और बोले-दस हजार से कम नहीं होता, बल्कि शायद और बढ़ जाये।
कल्याणी-दस दिन में पांच से दस हजार हुए। एक महीने में तो शायद एक लाख नौबत आ जाये।
उदयभानु-क्या करूं, जग हंसाई भी तो अच्छी नहीं लगती। कोई शिकायत हुई तो लोग कहेंगे, नाम बड़े दर्शन थोड़े। फिर जब वह मुझसे दहेज एक पाई नहीं लेते तो मेरा भी कर्तव्य है कि मेहमानों के आदर-सत्कार में कोई बात उठा न रखूं।
कल्याणी- जब से ब्रह्मा ने सृष्टि रची, तब से आज तक कभी बारातियों को कोई प्रसन्न नहीं रख सकता। उन्हें दोष निकालने और निन्दा करने का कोई-न-कोई अवसर मिल ही जाता है। जिसे अपने घर सूखी रोटियां भी मयस्सर नहीं वह भी बारात में जाकर तानाशाह बन बैठता है। तेल खुशबूदार नहीं, साबुन टके सेर का जाने कहां से बटोर लाये, कहार बात नहीं सुनते, लालटेनें धुआं देती हैं, कुर्सियों में खटमल है, चारपाइयां ढीली हैं, जनवासे की जगह हवादार नहीं। ऐसी-ऐसी हजारों शिकायतें होती रहती हैं। उन्हें आप कहां तक रोकियेगा? अगर यह मौका न मिला, तो और कोई ऐब निकाल लिये जायेंगे। भई, यह तेल तो रंडियों के लगाने लायक है, हमें तो सादा तेल चाहिए। जनाब ने यह साबुन नहीं भेजा है, अपनी अमीरी की शान दिखाई है, मानो हमने साबुन देखा ही नहीं। ये कहार नहीं यमदूत हैं, जब देखिये सिर पर सवार! लालटेनें ऐसी भेजी हैं कि आंखें चमकने लगती हैं, अगर दस-पांच दिन इस रोशनी में बैठना पड़े तो आंखें फूट जाएं। जनवासा क्या है, अभागे का भाग्य है, जिस पर चारों तरफ से झोंके आते रहते हैं। मैं तो फिर यही कहूंगी कि बारतियों के नखरों का विचार ही छोड़ दो।
उदयभानु- तो आखिर तुम मुझे क्या करने को कहती हो?
कल्याणी-कह तो रही हूं, पक्का इरादा कर लो कि मैं पांच हजार से अधिक न खर्च करूंगा। घर में तो टका है नहीं, कर्ज ही का भरोसा ठहरा, तो इतना कर्ज क्यों लें कि जिन्दगी में अदा न हो। आखिर मेरे और बच्चे भी तो हैं, उनके लिए भी तो कुछ चाहिए।
उदयभानु- तो आज मैं मरा जाता हूं?
कल्याणी- जीने-मरने का हाल कोई नहीं जानता।
कल्याणी- इसमें बिगड़ने की तो कोई बात नहीं। मरना एक दिन सभी को है। कोई यहां अमर होकर थोड़े ही आया है। आंखें बन्द कर लेने से तो होने-वाली बात न टलेगी। रोज आंखों देखती हूं, बाप का देहान्त हो जाता है, उसके बच्चे गली-गली ठोकरें खाते फिरते हैं। आदमी ऐसा काम ही क्यों करे?
उदयभानु न जलकर कहा- जो अब समझ लूं कि मेरे मरने के दिन निकट आ गये, यही तुम्हारी भविष्यवाणी है! सुहाग से स्त्रियों का जी ऊबते नहीं सुना था, आज यह नई बात मालूम हुई। रंडापे में भी कोई सुख होगा ही!
कल्याणी-तुमसे दुनिया की कोई भी बात कही जाती है, तो जहर उगलने लगते हो। इसलिए न कि जानते हो, इसे कहीं टिकना नहीं है, मेरी ही रोटियों पर पड़ी हुई है या और कुछ! जहां कोई बात कही, बस सिर हो गये, मानों मैं घर की लौंडी हूं, मेरा केवल रोटी और कपड़े का नाता है। जितना ही मैं दबती हूं, तुम और भी दबाते हो। मुफ्तखोर माल उड़ायें, कोई मुंह न खोले, शराब-कबाब में रूपये लुटें, कोई जबान न हिलाये। वे सारे कांटे मेरे बच्चों ही के लिए तो बोये जा रहे है।
उदयभानु लाल- तो मैं क्या तुम्हारा गुलाम हूं?
कल्याणी- तो क्या मैं तुम्हारी लौंडी हूं?
उदयभानु लाल- ऐसे मर्द और होंगे, जो औरतों के इशारों पर नाचते हैं।
कल्याणी- तो ऐसी स्त्रियों भी होंगी, जो मर्दों की जूतियां सहा करती हैं।
उदयभानु लाल- मैं कमाकर लाता हूं, जैसे चाहूं खर्च कर सकता हूं। किसी को बोलने का अधिकार नहीं।
कल्याणी- तो आप अपना घर संभलिये! ऐसे घर को मेरा दूर ही से सलाम है, जहां मेरी कोई पूछ नहीं घर में तुम्हारा जितना अधिकार है, उतना ही मेरा भी। इससे जौ भर भी कम नहीं। अगर तुम अपने मन के राजा हो, तो मैं भी अपने मन को रानी हूं। तुम्हारा घर तुम्हें मुबारक रहे, मेरे लिए पेट की रोटियों की कमी नहीं है। तुम्हारे बच्चे हैं, मारो या जिलाओ। न आंखों से देखूंगी, न पीड़ा होगी। आंखें फूटीं, पीर गई!
उदयभानु- क्या तुम समझती हो कि तुम न संभालेगी तो मेरा घर ही न संभलेगा? मैं अकेले ऐसे-ऐसे दस घर संभाल सकता हूं।
कल्याणी-कौन? अगर ‘आज के महीने दिन मिट्टी में न मिल जाये, तो कहना कोई कहती थी!
यह कहते-कहते कल्याणी का चेहरा तमतमा उठा, वह झमककर उठी और कमरे के द्वार की ओर चली। वकील साहब मुकदमें में तो खूब मीन-मेख निकालते थे, लेकिन स्त्रियों के स्वभाव का उन्हें कुछ यों ही-सा ज्ञान था। यही एक ऐसी विद्या है, जिसमें आदमी बूढ़ा होने पर भी कोरा रह जाता है। अगर वे अब भी नरम पड़ जाते और कल्याणी का हाथ पकड़कर बिठा लेते, तो शायद वह रूक जाती, लेकिन आपसे यह तो हो न सका, उल्टे चलते-चलते एक और चरका दिया।
बोल-मैके का घमण्ड होगा?
कल्याणी ने द्वारा पर रूक कर पति की ओर लाल-लाल नेत्रों से देखा और बिफरकर बोल- मैके वाले मेरे तकदीर के साथी नहीं है और न मैं इतनी नीच हूं कि उनकी रोटियों पर जा पडूं।
उदयभानु-तब कहां जा रही हो?
कल्याणी-तुम यह पूछने वाले कौन होते हो? ईश्वर की सृष्टि में असंख्य प्राप्रियों के लिए जगह है, क्या मेरे ही लिए जगह नहीं है?
यह कहकर कल्याणी कमरे के बाहर निकल गई। आंगन में आकर उसने एक बार आकाश की ओर देखा, मानो तारागण को साक्षी दे रही है कि मैं इस घर में कितनी निर्दयता से निकाली जा रही हूं। रात के ग्यारह बज गये थे। घर में सन्नाटा छा गया था, दोनों बेटों की चारपाई उसी के कमरे में रहती थी। वह अपने कमरे में आई, देखा चन्द्रभानु सोया है, सबसे छोटा सूर्यभानु चारपाई पर उठ बैठा है। माता को देखते ही वह बोला-तुम तहां दई तीं अम्मां?
कल्याणी दूर ही से खड़े-खड़े बोली- कहीं तो नहीं बेटा, तुम्हारे बाबूजी के पास गई थी।
सूर्य-तुम तली दई, मुधे अतेले दर लदता था। तुम क्यों तली दई तीं, बताओ?
यह कहकर बच्चे ने गोद में चढ़ने के लिए दोनों हाथ फैला दिये। कल्याणी अब अपने को न रोक सकी। मातृ-स्नेह के सुधा-प्रवाह से उसका संतप्त हृदय परिप्लावित हो गया। हृदय के कोमल पौधे, जो क्रोध के ताप से मुरझा गये थे, फिर हरे हो गये। आंखें सजल हो गई। उसने बच्चे को गोद में उठा लिया और छाती से लगाकर बोली-तुमने पुकार क्यों न लिया, बेटा?
सूर्य-पुतालता तो ता, तुम थुनती न तीं, बताओ अब तो कबी न दाओगी।
कल्याणी-नहीं भैया, अब नहीं जाऊंगी।
यह कहकर कल्याणी सूर्यभानु को लेकर चारपाई पर लेटी। मां के हृदय से लिपटते ही बालक नि:शंक होकर सो गया, कल्याणी के मन में संकल्प-विकल्प होने लगे, पति की बातें याद आतीं तो मन होता-घर को तिलांजलि देकर चली जाऊं, लेकिन बच्चों का मुंह देखती, तो वासल्य से चित्त गद्रगद्र हो जाता। बच्चों को किस पर छोड़कर जाऊं? मेरे इन लालों को कौन पालेगा, ये किसके होकर रहेंगे? कौन प्रात:काल इन्हें दूध और हलवा खिलायेगा, कौन इनकी नींद सोयेगा, इनकी नींद जागेगा? बेचारे कौड़ी के तीन हो जायेंगे। नहीं प्यारो, मैं तुम्हें छोड़कर नहीं जाऊंगी। तुम्हारे लिए सब कुछ सह लूंगी। निरादर-अपमान, जली-कटी, खोटी-खरी, घुड़की-झिड़की सब तुम्हारे लिए सहूंगी।
कल्याणी तो बच्चे को लेकर लेटी, पर बाबू साहब को नींद न आई उन्हें चोट करनेवाली बातें बड़ी मुश्किल से भूलती थी। उफ, यह मिजाज! मानों मैं ही इनकी स्त्री हूं। बात मुंह से निकालनी मुश्किल है। अब मैं इनका गुलाम होकर रहूं। घर में अकेली यह रहें और बाकी जितने अपने बेगाने हैं, सब निकाल दिये जायें। जला करती हैं। मनाती हैं कि यह किसी तरह मरें, तो मैं अकेली आराम करूं। दिल की बात मुंह से निकल ही आती है, चाहे कोई कितना ही छिपाये। कई दिन से देख रहा हूं ऐसी ही जली-कटी सुनाया करती हैं। मैके का घमण्ड होगा, लेकिन वहां कोई भी न पूछेगा, अभी सब आवभगत करते हैं। जब जाकर सिर पड़ जायेंगी तो आटे-दाल का भाव मालूम हो जायेगा। रोती हुई जायेंगी। वाह रे घमण्ड! सोचती हैं-मैं ही यह गृहस्थी चलाती हूं। अभी चार दिन को कहीं चला जाऊं, तो मालूम हो जायेगा, सारी शेखी किरकिरी हो जायेगा। एक बार इनका घमण्ड तोड़ ही दूं। जरा वैधव्य का मजा भी चखा दूं। न जाने इनकी हिम्मत कैसे पड़ती है कि मुझे यों कोसने लगत हैं। मालूम होता है, प्रेम इन्हें छू नहीं गया या समझती हैं, यह घर से इतना चिमटा हुआ है कि इसे चाहे जितना कोसूं, टलने का नाम न लेगा। यही बात है, पर यहां संसार से चिमटनेवाले जीव नहीं हैं! जहन्नुम में जाये यह घर, जहां ऐसे प्राणियों से पाला पड़े। घर है या नरक? आदमी बाहर से थका-मांदा आता है, तो उसे घर में आराम मिलता है। यहां आराम के बदले कोसने सुनने पड़ते हैं। मेरी मृत्यु के लिए व्रत रखे जाते हैं। यह है पचीस वर्ष के दाम्पत्य जीवन का अन्त! बस, चल ही दूं। जब देख लूंगा इनका सारा घमण्ड धूल में मिल गया और मिजाज ठण्डा हो गया, तो लौट आऊंगा। चार-पांच दिन काफी होंगे। लो, तुम भी याद करोगी किसी से पाला पड़ा था।

----------


## suyas08

अध्याय दो ka shesh
यही सोचते हुए बाबू साहब उठे, रेशमी चादर गले में डाली, कुछ रूपये लिये, अपना कार्ड निकालकर दूसरे कुर्ते की जेब में रखा, छड़ी उठाई और चुपके से बाहर निकले। सब नौकर नींद में मस्त थे। कुत्ता आहट पाकर चौंक पड़ा और उनके साथ हो लिया।
पर यह कौन जानता था कि यह सारी लीला विधि के हाथों रची जा रही है। जीवन-रंगशाला का वह निर्दय सूत्रधार किसी अगम गुप्त स्थान पर बैठा हुआ अपनी जटिल क्रूर क्रीड़ा दिखा रहा है। यह कौन जानता था कि नकल असल होने जा रही है, अभिनय सत्य का रूप ग्रहण करने वाला है।
निशा ने इन्दू को परास्त करके अपना साम्राज्य स्थापित कर लिया था। उसकी पैशाचिक सेना ने प्रकृति पर आतंक जमा रखा था। सद्रवृत्तियां मुंह छिपाये पड़ी थीं और कुवृत्तियां विजय-गर्व से इठलाती फिरती थीं। वन में वन्यजन्तु शिकार की खोज में विचार रहे थे और नगरों में नर-पिशाच गलियों में मंडराते फिरते थे।
बाबू उदयभानुलाल लपके हुए गंगा की ओर चले जा रहे थे। उन्होंने अपना कुर्त्ता घाट के किनारे रखकर पांच दिन के लिए मिर्जापुर चले जाने का निश्चय किया था। उनके कपड़े देखकर लोगों को डूब जाने का विश्वास हो जायेगा, कार्ड कुर्ते की जेब में था। पता लगाने में कोई दिक्कत न हो सकती थी। दम-के-दम में सारे शहर में खबर मशहूर हो जायेगी। आठ बजते-बजते तो मेरे द्वार पर सारा शहर जमा हो जायेगा, तब देखूं, देवी जी क्या करती हैं?
यही सोचते हुए बाबू साहब गलियों में चले जा रहे थे, सहसा उन्हें अपने पीछे किसी दूसरे आदमी के आने की आहट मिली, समझे कोई होगा। आगे बढ़े, लेकिन जिस गली में वह मुड़ते उसी तरफ यह आदमी भी मुड़ता था। तब बाबू साहब को आशंका हुई कि यह आदमी मेरा पीछा कर रहा है। ऐसा आभास हुआ कि इसकी नीयत साफ नहीं है। उन्होंने तुरन्त जेबी लालटेन निकाली और उसके प्रकाश में उस आदमी को देखा। एक बरिष्ष्ठ मनुष्य कन्धे पर लाठी रखे चला आता था। बाबू साहब उसे देखते ही चौंक पड़े। यह शहर का छटा हुआ बदमाश था। तीन साल पहले उस पर डाके का अभियोग चला था। उदयभानु ने उस मुकदमे में सरकार की ओर से पैरवी की थी और इस बदमाश को तीन साल की सजा दिलाई थी। सभी से वह इनके खून का प्यासा हो रहा था। कल ही वह छूटकर आया था। आज दैवात् साहब अकेले रात को दिखाई दिये, तो उसने सोचा यह इनसे दाव चुकाने का अच्छा मौका है। ऐसा मौका शायद ही फिर कभी मिले। तुरन्त पीछे हो लिया और वार करने की घात ही में था कि बाबू साहब ने जेबी लालटेन जलाई। बदमाश जरा ठिठककर बोला-क्यों बाबूजी पहचानते हो? मैं हूं मतई।
बाबू साहब ने डपटकर कहा- तुम मेरे पिछे-पिछे क्यों आरहे हो?
मतई- क्यों, किसी को रास्ता चलने की मनाही है? यह गली तुम्हारे बाप की है?
बाबू साहब जवानी में कुश्ती लड़े थे, अब भी हृष्ट-पुष्ट आदमी थे। दिल के भी कच्चे न थे। छड़ी संभालकर बोले-अभी शायद मन नहीं भरा। अबकी सात साल को जाओगे।
मतई-मैं सात साल को जाऊंगा या चौदह साल को, पर तुम्हें जिद्दा न छोडूंगा। हां, अगर तुम मेरे पैरों पर गिरकर कसम खाओ कि अब किसी को सजा न कराऊंगा, तो छोड़ दूं। बोलो मंजूर है?
उदयभानु-तेरी शामत तो नहीं आई?
मतई-शामत मेरी नहीं आई, तुम्हारी आई है। बोलो खाते हो कसम-एक!
उदयभानु-तुम हटते हो कि मैं पुलिसमैन को बुलाऊं।
मतई-दो!
उदयभानु-(गरजकर) हट जा बादशाह, सामने से!
मतई-तीन!
मुंह से ‘तीन’ शब्द निकालते ही बाबू साहब के सिर पर लाठी का ऐसा तुला हाथ पड़ा कि वह अचेत होकर जमीन पर गिर पड़े। मुंह से केवल इतना ही निकला-हाय! मार डाला!
मतई ने समीप आकर देखा, तो सिर फट गया था और खून की घार निकल रही थी। नाड़ी का कहीं पता न था। समझ गया कि काम तमाम हो गया। उसने कलाई से सोने की घड़ी खोल ली, कुर्ते से सोने के बटन निकाल लिये, उंगली से अंगूठी उतारी और अपनी राह चला गया, मानो कुछ हुआ ही नहीं। हां, इतनी दया की कि लाश रास्ते से घसीटकर किनारे डाल दी। हाय, बेचारे क्या सोचकर चले थे, क्या हो गया! जीवन, तुमसे ज्यादा असार भी दुनिया में कोई वस्तु है? क्या वह उस दीपक की भांति ही क्षणभंगुर नहीं है, जो हवा के एक झोंके से बुझ जाता है! पानी के एक बुलबुले को देखते हो, लेकिन उसे टूटते भी कुछ देर लगती है, जीवन में उतना सार भी नहीं। सांस का भरोसा ही क्या और इसी नश्वरता पर हम अभिलाषाओं के कितने विशाल भवन बनाते हैं! नहीं जानते, नीचे जानेवाली सांस ऊपर आयेगी या नहीं, पर सोचते इतनी दूर की हैं, मानो हम अमर हैं।
--
आगे पढ़ें : अध्याय 3

----------


## suyas08

निर्मला - अध्याय 3 

निर्मला - अध्याय 3
अध्याय दो से आगे..
---
विवाह का विलाप और अनाथों का रोना सुनाकर हम पाठकों का दिल न दुखायेंगे। जिसके ऊपर पड़ती है, वह रोता है, विलाप करता है, पछाड़ें खाता है। यह कोई नयी बात नहीं। हां, अगर आप चाहें तो कल्याणी की उस घोर मानसिक यातना का अनुमान कर सकते हैं, जो उसे इस विचार से हो रही थी कि मैं ही अपने प्राणाधार की घातिका हूं। वे वाक्य जो क्रोध के आवेश में उसके असंयत मुख से निकले थे, अब उसके हृदय को वाणों की भांति छेद रहे थे। अगर पति ने उसकी गोद में कराह-कराहकर प्राण-त्याग दिए होते, तो उसे संतोष होता कि मैंने उनके प्रति अपने कर्तव्य का पालन किया। शोकाकुल हृदय को इससे ज्यादा सान्त्वना और किसी बात से नहीं होती। उसे इस विचार से कितना संतोष होता कि मेरे स्वामी मुझसे प्रसन्न गये, अन्तिम समय तक उनके हृदय में मेरा प्रेम बना रहा। कल्याणी को यह सन्तोष न था। वह सोचती थी-हा! मेरी पचीस बरस की तपस्या निष्फल हो गई। मैं अन्त समय अपने प्राणपति के प्रेम के वंचित हो गयी। अगर मैंने उन्हें ऐसे कठोर शब्द न कहे होते, तो वह कदापि रात को घर से न जाते।न जाने उनके मन में क्या-क्या विचार आये हों? उनके मनोभावों की कल्पना करके और अपने अपराध को बढ़ा-बढ़ाकर वह आठों पहर कुढ़ती रहती थी। जिन बच्चों पर वह प्राण देती थी, अब उनकी सूरत से चिढ़ती। इन्हीं के कारण मुझे अपने स्वामी से रार मोल लेनी पड़ी। यही मेरे शत्रु हैं। जहां आठों पहर कचहरी-सी लगी रहती थी, वहां अब खाक उड़ती है। वह मेला ही उठ गया। जब खिलानेवाला ही न रहा, तो खानेवाले कैसे पड़े रहते। धीरे-धीरे एक महीने के अन्दर सभी भांजे-भतीजे बिदा हो गये। जिनका दावा था कि हम पानी की जगह खून बहानेवालों में हैं, वे ऐसा सरपट भागे कि पीछे फिरकर भी न देखा। दुनिया ही दूसरी हो गयी। जिन बच्चों को देखकर प्यार करने को जी चाहता था उनके चेहरे पर अब मक्खियां भिनभिनाती थीं। न जाने वह कांति कहां चली गई?
शोक का आवेग कम हुआ, तो निर्मला के विवाह की समस्या उपस्थित हुई। कुछ लोगों की सलाह हुई कि विवाह इस साल रोक दिया जाये, लेकिन कल्याणी ने कहा- इतनी तैयरियों के बाद विवाह को रोक देने से सब किया-धरा मिट्टी में मिल जायेगा और दूसरे साल फिर यही तैयारियां करनी पड़ेंगी, जिसकी कोई आशा नहीं। विवाह कर ही देना अच्छा है। कुछ लेना-देना तो है ही नहीं। बारातियों के सेवा-सत्कार का काफी सामान हो चुका है, विलम्ब करने में हानि-ही-हानि है। अतएव महाशय भालचन्द्र को शक-सूचना के साथ यह सन्देश भी भेज दिया गया। कल्याणी ने अपने पत्र में लिखा-इस अनाथिनी पर दया कीजिए और डूबती हुई नाव को पार लगाइये। स्वामीजी के मन में बड़ी-बड़ी कामनाएं थीं, किंतु ईश्वर को कुछ और ही मंजूर था। अब मेरी लाज आपके हाथ है। कन्या आपकी हो चुकी। मैं लोगों के सेवा-सत्कार करने को अपना सौभाग्य समझती हूं, लेकिन यदि इसमें कुछ कमी हो, कुछ त्रुटि पड़े, तो मेरी दशा का विचार करके क्षमा कीजियेगा। मुझे विश्वास है कि आप इस अनाथिनी की निन्दा न होने देंगे, आदि।
कल्याणी ने यह पत्र डाक से न भेजा, बल्कि पुरोहित से कहा-आपको कष्ट तो होगा, पर आप स्वयं जाकर यह पत्र दीजिए और मेरी ओर से बहुत विनय के साथ कहियेगा कि जितने कम आदमी आयें, उतना ही अच्छा। यहां कोई प्रबन्ध करनेवाला नहीं है।
पुरोहित मोटेराम यह सन्देश लेकर तीसरे दिन लखनऊ जा पहुंचे।
संध्या का समय था। बाबू भालचन्द्र दीवानखाने के सामने आरामकुर्सी पर नंग-धड़ंग लेटे हुए हुक्का पी रहे थे। बहुत ही स्थूल, ऊंचे कद के आदमी थे। ऐसा मालूम होता था कि काला देव है या कोई हब्शी अफ्रीका से पकड़कर आया है। सिर से पैर तक एक ही रंग था-काला। चेहरा इतना स्याह था कि मालूम न होता था कि माथे का अंत कहां है सिर का आरम्भ कहां। बस, कोयले की एक सजीव मूर्ति थी। आपको गर्मी बहुत सताती थी। दो आदमी खड़े पंखा झल रहे थे, उस पर भी पसीने का तार बंधा हुआ था। आप आबकारी के विभाग में एक ऊंचे ओहदे पर थे। पांच सौ रूपये वेतन मिलता था। ठेकेदारों से खूब रिश्वत लेते थे। ठेकेदार शराब के नाम पानी बेचें, चौबीसों घंटे दुकान खुली रखें, आपको केवल खुश रखना काफी था। सारा कानून आपकी खुशी थी। इतनी भयंकर मूर्ति थी कि चांदनी रात में लोग उन्हें देख कर सहसा चौंक पड़ते थे-बालक और स्त्रियां ही नहीं, पुरूष तक सहम जाते थे। चांदनी रात इसलिए कहा गया कि अंधेरी रात में तो उन्हें कोई देख ही न सकता था-श्यामलता अन्धकार में विलीन हो जाती थी। केवल आंखों का रंग लाल था। जैसे पक्का मुसलमान पांच बार नमाज पढ़ता है, वैसे ही आप भी पांच बार शराब पीते थे, मुफ्त की शराब तो काजी को हलाल है, फिर आप तो शराब के अफसर ही थे, जितनी चाहें पियें, कोई हाथ पकड़ने वाला न था। जब प्यास लगती शराब पी लेते । जैसे कुछ रंगों में परस्पर सहानुभूति है, उसी तरह कुछ रंगों में परस्पर विरोध है। लालिमा के संयोग से कालिमा और भी भयंकर हो जाती है।
बाबू साहब ने पंडितजी को देखते ही कुर्सी से उठकर कहा-अख्खाह! आप हैं? आइए-आइए। धन्य भाग! अरे कोई है। कहां चले गये सब-के-सब, झगडू, गुरदीन, छकौड़ी, भवानी, रामगुलाम कोई है? क्या सब-के-सब मर गये! चलो रामगुलाम, भवानी, छकौड़ी, गुरदीन, झगड़ू। कोई नहीं बोलता, सब मर गये! दर्जन-भर आदमी हैं, पर मौके पर एक की भी सूरत नहीं नजर आती, न जाने सब कहां गायब हो जाते हैं। आपके वास्ते कुर्सी लाओ।
बाबू साहब ने ये पांचों नाम कई बार दुहराये, लेकिन यह न हुआ कि पंखा झलनेवाले दोनों आदमियों में से किसी को कुर्सी लाने को भेज देते। तीन-चार मिनट के बाद एक काना आदमी खांसता हुआ आकर बोला-सरकार, ईतना की नौकरी हमार कीन न होई ! कहां तक उधार-बाढ़ी लै-लै खाई मांगत-मांगत थेथर होय गयेना।
भाल- बको मत, जाकर कुर्सी लाओ। जब कोई काम करने की कहा गया, तो रोने लगता है। कहिए पडितजी, वहां सब कुशल है?
मोटेराम-क्या कुशल कहूं बाबूजी, अब कुशल कहां? सारा घर मिट्टी में मिल गया।
इतने में कहार ने एक टूटा हुआ चीड़ का सन्दूक लाकर रख दिया और बोला-कर्सी-मेज हमारे उठाये नाहीं उठत है।
पंडितजी शर्माते हुए डरते-डरते उस पर बैठे कि कहीं टूट न जाये और कल्याणी का पत्र बाबू साहब के हाथ में रख दिया।
भाल-अब और कैसे मिट्टी में मिलेगा? इससे बड़ी और कौन विपत्ति पड़ेगी? बाबू उदयभानु लाल से मेरी पुरानी दोस्ती थी। आदमी नहीं, हीरा था! क्या दिल था, क्या हिम्मत थी, (आंखें पोंछकर) मेरा तो जैसे दाहिना हाथ ही कट गया। विश्वास मानिए, जबसे यह खबर सुनी है, आंखों में अंधेरा-सा छा गया है। खाने बैठता हूं, तो कौर मुंह में नहीं जाता। उनकी सूरत आंखों के सामने खड़ी रहती है। मुंह जूठा करके उठ जाता हूं। किसी काम में दिल नहीं लगता। भाई के मरने का रंज भी इससे कम ही होता है। आदमी नहीं, हीरा था!
मोटे- सरकार, नगर में अब ऐसा कोई रईस नहीं रहा।
भाल- मैं खूब जानता हूं, पंडितजी, आप मुझसे क्या कहते हैं। ऐसा आदमी लाख-दो-लाख में एक होता है। जितना मैं उनको जानता था, उतना दूसरा नहीं जान सकता। दो-ही-तीन बार की मुलाकात में उनका भक्त हो गया और मरने दम तक रहूंगा। आप समधिन साहब से कह दीजिएगा, मुझे दिली रंज है।
मोटे-आपसे ऐसी ही आशा थी! आज-जैसे सज्जनों के दर्शन दुर्लभ हैं। नहीं तो आज कौन बिना दहेज के पुत्र का विवाह करता है।
भाल-महाराज, देहज की बातचीत ऐसे सत्यवादी पुरूषों से नहीं की जाती। उनसे सम्बन्ध हो जाना ही लाख रूपये के बराबर है। मैं इसी को अपना अहोभाग्य समझता हूं। हा! कितनी उदार आमत्मा थी। रूपये को तो उन्होंने कुछ समझा ही नहीं, तिनके के बराबर भी परवाह नहीं की। बुरा रिवाज है, बेहद बुरा! मेरा बस चले, तो दहेज लेनेवालों और दहेज देनेवालों दोनों ही को गोली मार दूं, हां साहब, साफ गोली मार दूं, फिर चाहे फांसी ही क्यों न हो जाय! पूछो, आप लड़के का विवाह करते हैं कि उसे बेचते हैं? अगर आपको लड़के के शादी में दिल खोलकर खर्च करने का अरमान है, तो शौक के खर्च कीजिए, लेकिन जो कुछ कीजिए, अपने बल पर। यह क्या कि कन्या के पिता का गला रेतिए। नीचता है, घोर नीचता! मेरा बस चले, तो इन पाजियों को गोली मार दूं।
मोटे- धन्य हो सरकार! भगवान् ने आपको बड़ी बुद्धि दी है। यह धर्म का प्रताप है। मालकिन की इच्छा है कि विवाह का मुहूर्त वही रहे और तो उन्होंने सारी बातें पत्र में लिख दी हैं। बस, अब आप ही उबारें तो हम उबर सकते हैं। इस तरह तो बारात में जितने सज्जन आयेंगे, उनकी सेवा-सत्कार हम करेंगे ही, लेकिन परिस्थिति अब बहुत बदल गयी है सरकार, कोई करने-धरनेवाला नहीं है। बस ऐसी बात कीजिए कि वकील साहब के नाम पर बट्टा न लगे।
भालचन्द्र एक मिनट तक आंखें बन्द किये बैठे रहे, फिर एक लम्बी सांस खींच कर बोले-ईश्वर को मंजूर ही न था कि वह लक्ष्मी मेरे घर आती, नहीं तो क्या यह वज्र गिरता? सारे मनसूबे खाक में मिल गये। फूला न समाता था कि वह शुभ-अवसर निकट आ रहा है, पर क्या जानता था कि ईश्वर के दरबार में कुछ और षड्यन्त्र रचा जा रहा है। मरनेवाले की याद ही रूलाने के लिए काफी है। उसे देखकर तो जख्म और भी हरा जो जायेगा। उस दशा में न जाने क्या कर बैठूं। इसे गुण समझिए, चाहे दोष कि जिससे एक बार मेरी घनिष्ठता हो गयी, फिर उसकी याद चित्त से नहीं उतरती। अभी तो खैर इतना ही है कि उनकी सूरत आंखों के सामने नाचती रहती है, लेकिन यदि वह कन्या घर में आ गयी, तब मेरा जिन्दा रहना कठिन हो जायेगा। सच मानिए, रोते-रोते मेरी आंखें फूट जायेंगी। जानता हूं, रोना-धोना व्यर्थ है। जो मर गया वह लौटकर नहीं आ सकता। सब्र करने के सिवाय और कोई उपाय नहीं है, लेकिन दिल से मजबूर हूं। उस अनाथ बालिका को देखकर मेरा कलेजा फट जायेगा।
मोटे- ऐसा न कहिए सरकार! वकील साहब नहीं तो क्या, आप तो हैं। अब आप ही उसके पिता-तुल्य हैं। वह अब वकील साहब की कन्या नहीं, आपकी कन्या है। आपके हृदय के भाव तो कोई जानता नहीं, लोग समझेंगे, वकील साहब का देहान्त हो जाने के कारण आप अपने वचन से फिर गये। इसमें आपकी बदनामी है। चित्त को समझाइए और हंस-खुशी कन्या का पाणिग्रहण करा लीजिए। हाथी मरे तो नौ लाख का। लाख विपत्ति पड़ी है, लेकिन मालकिन आप लोगों की सेवा-सत्कार करने में कोई बात न उठा रखेंगी।

----------


## suyas08

अध्याय 3  ka shesh 

बाबू साहब समझ गये कि पंडित मोटेराम कोरे पोथी के ही पंडित नहीं, वरन व्यवहार-नीति में भी चतुर हैं। बोले-पंडितजी, हलफ से कहता हूं, मुझे उस लड़की से जितना प्रेम है, उतना अपनी लड़की से भी नहीं है, लेकिन जब ईश्वर को मंजूर नहीं है, तो मेरा क्या बस है? वह मृत्यु एक प्रकार की अमंगल सूचना है, जो विधाता की ओर से हमें मिली है। यह किसी आनेवाली मुसीबत की आकाशवाणी है विधाता स्पष्ट रीति से कह रहा है कि यह विवाह मंगलमय न होगा। ऐसी दशा में आप ही सोचिये, यह संयोग कहां तक उचित है। आप तो विद्वान आदमी हैं। सोचिए, जिस काम का आरम्भ ही अमंगल से हो, उसका अंत अमंगलमय हो सकता है? नहीं, जानबूझकर मक्खी नहीं निगली जाती। समधिन साहब को समझाकर कह दीजिएगा, मैं उनकी आज्ञापालन करने को तैयार हूं, लेकिन इसका परिणाम अच्छा न होगा। स्वार्थ के वंश में होकर मैं अपने परम मित्र की सन्तान के साथ यह अन्याय नहीं कर सकता।
इस तर्क ने पडितजी को निरुत्तर कर दिया। वादी ने यह तीर छोड़ा था, जिसकी उनके पास कोई काट न थी। शत्रु ने उन्हीं के हथियार से उन पर वार किया था और वह उसका प्रतिकार न कर सकते थे। वह अभी कोई जवाब सोच ही रहे थे, कि बाबू साहब ने फिर नौकरों को पुकारना शुरू किया- अरे, तुम सब फिर गायब हो गये- झगडू, छकौड़ी, भवानी, गुरूदीन, रामगुलाम! एक भी नहीं बोलता, सब-के-सब मर गये। पंडितजी के वास्ते पानी-वानी की फिक्र है? ना जाने इन सबों को कोई कहां तक समझये। अक्ल छू तक नहीं गयी। देख रहे हैं कि एक महाशय दूर से थके-मांदे चले आ रहे हैं, पर किसी को जरा भी परवाह नहीं। लाओं, पानी-वानी रखो। पडितजी, आपके लिए शर्बत बनवाऊं या फलाहारी मिठाई मंगवा दूं।
मोटेरामजी मिठाइयों के विषय में किसी तरह का बन्धन न स्वीकार करते थे। उनका सिद्धान्त था कि घृत से सभी वस्तुएं पवित्र हो जाती हैं। रसगुल्ले और बेसन के लड्डू उन्हें बहुत प्रिय थे, पर शर्बत से उन्हें रुचि न थी। पानी से पेट भरना उनके नियम के विरूद्ध था। सकुचाते हुए बोले-शर्बत पीने की तो मुझे आदत नहीं, मिठाई खा लूंगा।
भाल- फलाहारी न?
मोटे- इसका मुझे कोई विचार नहीं।
भाल- है तो यही बात। छूत-छात सब ढकोसला है। मैं स्वयं नहीं मानता। अरे, अभी तक कोई नहीं आया? छकौड़ी, भवानी, गुरुदीन, रामगुलाम, कोई तो बोले!
अबकी भी वही बूढ़ा कहार खांसता हुआ आकर खड़ा हो गया और बोला-सरकार, मोर तलब दै दीन जाय। ऐसी नौकरी मोसे न होई। कहां लो दौरी दौरत-दौरत गोड़ पिराय लागत है।
भाल-काम कुछ करो या न करो, पर तलब पहिले चहिए! दिन भर पड़े-पड़े खांसा करो, तलब तो तुम्हारी चढ़ रही है। जाकर बाजार से एक आने की ताजी मिठाई ला। दौड़ता हुआ जा।
कहार को यह हुक्म देकर बाबू साहब घर में गये और स्त्री से बोले-वहां से एक पंडितजी आये हैं। यह खत लाये हैं, जरा पढ़ो तो।
पत्नी जी का नाम रंगीलीबाई था। गोरे रंग की प्रसन्न-मुख महिला थीं। रूप और यौवन उनसे विदा हो रहे थे, पर किसी प्रेमी मित्र की भांति मचल-मचल कर तीस साल तक जिसके गले से लगे रहे, उसे छोड़ते न बनता था।
रंगीलीबाई बैठी पान लगा रही थीं। बोली-कह दिया न कि हमें वहां ब्याह करना मंजूर नहीं।
भाल-हां, कह तो दिया, पर मारे संकोच के मुंह से शब्द न निकलता था। झूठ-मूठ का होला करना पड़ता।
रंगीली-साफ बात करने में संकोच क्या? हमारी इच्छा है, नहीं करते। किसी का कुछ लिया तो नहीं है? जब दूसरी जगह दस हजार नगद मिल रहे हैं; तो वहां क्यों न करूं? उनकी लड़की कोई सोने की थोड़े ही है। वकील साहब जीते होते तो शरमाते-शमाते पन्द्रह-बीस हजार दे मरते। अब वहां क्या रखा है?
भाल- एक दफा जबान देकर मुकर जाना अच्छी बात नहीं। कोई मुख से कुछ न कह, पर बदनामी हुए बिना नहीं रहती। मगर तुम्हारी जिद से मजबूर हूं।
रंगीलीबाई ने पान खाकर खत खोला और पढ़ने लगीं। हिन्दी का अभ्यास बाबू साहब को तो बिल्कुल न था और यद्यपि रंगीलीबाई भी शायद ही कभी किताब पढ़ती हों, पर खत-वत पढ़ लेती थीं। पहली ही पांति पढ़कर उनकी आंखें सजल हो गयीं और पत्र समाप्त किया। तो उनकी आंखों से आंसू बह रहे थे-एक-एक शब्द करूणा के रस में डूबा हुआ था। एक-एक अक्षर से दीनता टपक रही थी। रंगीलीबाई की कठोरता पत्थर की नहीं, लाख की थी, जो एक ही आंच से पिघल जाती है। कल्याणी के करूणोत्पादक शब्दों ने उनके स्वार्थ-मंडित हृदय को पिघला दिया। रूंधे हुए कंठ से बोली-अभी ब्राह्मण बैठा है न?
भालचन्द्र पत्नी के आंसुओं को देख-देखकर सूखे जाते थे। अपने ऊपर झल्ला रहे थे कि नाहक मैंने यह खत इसे दिखाया। इसकी जरूरत क्या थी? इतनी बड़ी भूल उनसे कभी न हुई थी। संदिग्ध भाव से बोले-शायद बैठा हो, मैंने तो जाने को कह दिया था। रंगीली ने खिड़की से झांककर देखा। पंडित मोटेराम जी बगुले की तरह ध्यान लगाये बाजार के रास्ते की ओर ताक रहे थे। लालसा में व्यग्र होकर कभी यह पहलू बदलते, कभी वह पहलू। ‘एक आने की मिठाई’ ने तो आशा की कमर ही तोड़ दी थी, उसमें भी यह विलम्ब, दारूण दशा थी। उन्हें बैठे देखकर रंगीलीबाई बोली-है-है अभी है, जाकर कह दो, हम विवाह करेंगे, जरूर करेंगे। बेचारी बड़ी मुसीबत में है।
भाल- तुम कभी-कभी बच्चों की-सी बातें करने लगती हो, अभी उससे कह आया हूं कि मुझे विवाह करना मंजूर नहीं। एक लम्बी-चौड़ी भूमिका बांधनी पड़ी। अब जाकर यह संदेश कहूंगा, तो वह अपने दिल में क्या कहेगा, जरा सोचो तो? यह शादी-विवाह का मामला है। लड़कों का खेल नहीं कि अभी एक बात तय की, अभी पलट गये। भले आदमी की बात न हुई, दिल्लगी हुई।
रंगीली- अच्छा, तुम अपने मुंह से न कहो, उस ब्राह्मण को मेरे पास भेज दो। मैं इस तरह समझा दूंगी कि तुम्हारी बात भी रह जाये और मेरी भी। इसमें तो तुम्हें कोई आपत्ति नहीं है।
भाल-तुम अपने सिवा सारी दुनिया को नादान समझती हो। तुम कहो या मैं कहूं, बात एक ही है। जो बात तय हो गयी, वह हो गई, अब मैं उसे फिर नहीं उठाना चाहता। तुम्हीं तो बार-बार कहती थीं कि मैं वहां न करूंगी। तुम्हारे ही कारण मुझे अपनी बात खोनी पड़ी। अब तुम फिर रंग बदलती हो। यह तो मेरी छाती पर मूंग दलना है। आखिर तुम्हें कुछ तो मेरे मान-अपमान का विचार करना चाहिए।
रंगीली- तो मुझे क्या मालूम था कि विधवा की दशा इतनी हीन हो गया है? तुम्हीं ने तो कहा था कि उसने पति की सारी सम्पत्ति छिपा रखी है और अपनी गरीबी का ढोंग रचकर काम निकालना चाहती है। एक ही छंटी औरत है। तुमने जो कहा, वह मैंने मान लिया। भलाई करके बुराई करने में तो लज्जा और संकोच है। बुराई करके भलाई करने मे कोई संकोच नहीं। अगर तुम ‘हां’ कर आये होते और मैं ‘नहीं’ करने को कहती, तो तुम्हारा संकोच उचित था। ‘नहीं’ करने के बाद ‘हां’ करने में तो अपना बड़प्पन है।
भाल- तुम्हें बड़प्पन मालूम होता हो, मुझे तो लुच्चापन ही मालूम होता है। फिर तुमने यह कैसे मान लिया कि मैंने वकीलाइन में विषय में जो बात कही थी, वह झूठी थी! क्या वह पत्र देखकर? तुम जैसी खुद सरल हो, वैसे ही दूसरे को भी सरल समझती हो।
रंगीली- इस पत्र में बनावट नहीं मालूम होती। बनावट की बात दिल में चुभती नहीं। उसमें बनावट की गन्ध अवश्य रहती है।
भाल- बनावट की बात तो ऐसी चुभती है कि सच्ची बात उसके सामने बिल्कुल फीकी मालूम होती है। यह किस्से-कहानियां लिखने वाले जिनकी किताबें पढ़-पढ़कर तुम घण्टों रोती हो, क्या सच्ची बातें लिखते है? सरासर झूठ का तूमार बांधते हैं। यह भी एक कला है।
रंगीली- क्यों जी, तुम मुझसे भी उड़ते हो! दाई से पेट छिपाते हो? मैं तुम्हारी बातें मान जाती हूं, तो तुम समझते हो, इसे चकमा दिया। मगर मैं तुम्हारी एक-एक नस पहचानती हूं। तुम अपना ऐब मेरे सिर मढ़कर खुद बेदाग बचना चहाते हो। बोलो, कुछ झूठ कहती हूं, जब वकील साहब जीते थे, जो तुमने सोचा था कि ठहराव की जरूरत ही कया है, वे खुद ही जितना उचित समेझेंगे देंगे, बल्कि बिना ठहराव के और भी ज्यादा मिलने की आशा होगी। अब जो वकील साहब का देहान्त हो गया, तो तरह-तरह के हीले-हवाले करने लगे। यह भलमनसी नहीं, छोटापन है, इसका इलजाम भी तुम्हारे सिर है। मै। अब शादी-ब्याह के नगीच न जाऊंगी। तुम्हारी जैसी इच्छा हो, करो। ढोंगी आदमियों से मुझे चिढ़ है। जो बात करो, सफाई से करो, बुरा हो या अच्छा। ‘हाथी के दांत खाने के और दिखाने के और’ वाली नीति पर चलना तुम्हें शोभा नहीं देता। बोला आब भी वहां शादी करते हो या नहीं?
भाला- जब मैं बेईमान, दगाबाज और झूठा ठहरा, तो मुझसे पूछना ही क्या! मगर खूब पहचानती हो आदमियों को! क्या कहना है, तुम्हारी इस सूझ-बूझ की, बलैया ले लें!
रंगीली- हो बड़े हयादार, ब भी नहीं शरमाते। ईमान से कहा, मैंने बात ताड़ ली कि नहीं?
भाल-अजी जाओ, वह दूसरी औरतें होती हैं जो मर्दों को पहचानती हैं। अब तक मैं यही समझता था कि औरतों की दृष्टि बड़ी सूक्ष्म होती है, पर आज यह विश्वास उठ गया और महात्माओं ने औरतों के विषय में जो तत्व की बाते कही है, उनको मानना पड़ा।
रंगीली- जरा आईने में अपनी सूरत तो देख आओं, तुम्हें मेरी कमस है। जरा देख लो, कितना झेंपे हुए हो।
भाल- सच कहना, कितना झेंपा हुआ हूं?
रंगीली- इतना ही, जितना कोई भलामानस चोर चोरी खुल जाने पर झेंपता है।
भाल- खैर, मैं झेंपा ही सही, पर शादी वहां न होगी।
रंगीली- मेरी बला से, जहां चाहो करो। क्यों, भुवन से एक बार क्यों नहीं पूछ लेते?
भाल- अच्छी बात है, उसी पर फैसला रहा।
रंगीली- जरा भी इशारा न करना!
भाल- अजी, मैं उसकी तरफ ताकूंगा भी नहीं।
संयोग से ठीक इसी वक्त भुवनमोहन भी आ पहुंचा। ऐसे सुन्दर, सुडौल, बलिष्ठ युवक कालेजों में बहुत कम देखने में आते हैं। बिल्कुल मां को पड़ा था, वही गोरा-चिट्टा रंग, वही पतले-पतले गुलाब की पत्ती के-से ओंठ, वही चौड़ा, माथा, वही बड़ी-बड़ी आंखें, डील-डौल बाप का-सा था। ऊंचा कोट, ब्रीचेज, टाई, बूट, हैट उस पर खूब ल रहे थे। हाथ में एक हाकी-स्टिक थी। चाल में जवानी का गरूर था, आंखों में आमत्मगौरव।
रंगीली ने कहा-आज बड़ी देर लगाई तुमने? यह देखो, तुम्हारी ससुराल से यह खत आया है। तुम्हारी सास ने लिखा है। साफ-साफ बतला दो, अभी सबेरा है। तुम्हें वहां शादी करना मंजूर है या नहीं?
भुवन- शादी करनी तो चाहिए अम्मां, पर मैं करूंगा नहीं।

----------


## suyas08

3 ka shesh 

रंगीली- क्यों?
भुवन- कहीं ऐसी जगह शादी करवाइये कि खूब रूपये मिलें। और न सही एक लाख का तो डौल हो। वहां अब क्या रखा है? वकील साहब रहे ही नहीं, बुढ़िया के पास अब क्या होगा?
रंगीली- तुम्हें ऐसी बातें मुंह से निकालते शर्म नहीं आती?
भुवन- इसमें शर्म की कौन-सी बात है? रूपये किसे काटते हैं? लाख रूपये तो लाख जन्म में भी न जमा कर पाऊंगा। इस साल पास भी हो गया, तो कम-से-कम पांच साल तक रूपये से सूरत नजर न आयेगी। फिर सौ-दो-सौ रूपये महीने कमाने लगूंगा। पांच-छ: तक पहुंचते-पहुंचते उम्र के तीन भाग बीत जायेंगे। रूपये जमा करने की नौबत ही न आयेगी। दुनिया का कुछ मजा न उठा सकूंग। किसी धनी की लड़की से शादी हो जाती, तो चैन से कटती। मैं ज्यादा नहीं चाहता, बस एक लाख हो या फिर कोई ऐसी जायदादवाली बेवा मिले, जिसके एक ही लड़की हो।
रंगीली- चाहे औरत कैसे ही मिले।
भूवन- धन सारे ऐबों को छिपा देगा। मुझे वह गालियां भी सुनाये, तो भी चूं न करूं। दुधारू गाय की लात किसे बुरी मालूम होती है?
बाबू साहब ने प्रशंसा-सूचक भाव से कहा-हमें उन लोगों के साथ सहानुभति है और दु:खी है कि ईश्वर ने उन्हें विपत्ति में डाला, लेकिन बुद्धि से काम लेकर ही कोई निश्चय करना चहिए। हम कितने ही फटे-हालों जायें, फिर भी अच्छी-खासी बारात हो जायेगी। वहां भोजन का भी ठिकाना नहीं। सिवा इसके कि लोग हंसें और कोई नतीजा न निकलेगा।
रंगीली- तुम बाप-पूत दोनों एक ही थैली के चट्टे-बट्टे हो। दोनों उस गरीब लड़की के गले पर छुरी फेरना चाहते हो।
भुवन-जो गरीब है, उसे गरीबों ही के यहां सम्बन्ध करना चहिए। अपनी हैसियत से बढ़कर.....।
रंगीली- चुप भी रह, आया है वहां से हैसियत लेकर। तुम कहां के धन्ना-सेठ हो? कोई आदमी द्वारा पर आ जाये, तो एक लोटे पानी को तरस जाये। बड़े हैसियतवाले बने हो!
यह कहकर रंगीली वहां से उठकर रसोई का प्रबन्ध करने चली गयी।
भुवनमोहन मुस्कराता हुआ अपने कमरे में चला गया और बाबू साहब मूछों पर ताव देते हुए बाहर आये कि मोटेराम को अन्तिम निश्चय सुना दें। पर उनका कहीं पता न था।
मोटेरामजी कुछ देर तक तो कहार की राह देखते रहे, जब उसके आने में बहुत देर हुई, तो उनसे बैठा न गया। सोचा यहां बैठे-बैठे काम न चलेगा, कुछ उद्योग करना चाहिए। भाग्य के भरोसे यहां अड़ी किये बैठे रहें, तो भूखों मर जायेंगे। यहां तुम्हारी दाल नहीं गलने की। चुपके से लकड़ी उठायी और जिधर वह कहार गया था, उसी तरफ चले। बाजार थोड़ी ही दूर पर था, एक क्षण में जा पहुंचे। देखा, तो बुड्ढा एक हलवाई की दूकान पर बैठा चिलम पी रहा था। उसे देखते ही आपने बड़ी बेतकल्लुफी से कहा-अभी कुछ तैयार नहीं है क्या महरा? सरकार वहां बैठे बिगड़ रहे हैं कि जाकर सो गया या ताड़ी पीने लगा। मैंने कहा-‘सरकार यह बात नहीं, बुढ्डा आदमी है, आते ही आते तो आयेगा।’ बड़े विचित्र जीव हैं। न जाने इनके यहां कैसे नौकर टिकते हैं।
कहार-मुझे छोड़कर आज तक दूसरा कोई टिका नहीं, और न टिकेगा। साल-भर से तलब नहीं मिली। किसी को तलब नहीं देते। जहां किसी ने तलब मांगी और लगे डांटने। बेचारा नौकरी छोड़कर भाग जाता है। वे दोनों आदमी, जो पंखा झल रहे थे, सरकारी नौकर हैं। सरकार से दो अर्दली मिले हैं न! इसी से पड़े हुए हैं। मैं भी सोचता हूं, जैसा तेरा ताना-बाना वैसे मेरी भरनी! इस साल कट गये हैं, साल दो साल और इसी तरह कट जायेंगे।
मोटेराम- तो तुम्हीं अकेले हो? नाम तो कई कहारों का लेते है।
कहार- वह सब इन दो-तीन महीनों के अन्दर आये और छोड़-छोड़ कर चले गये। यह अपना रोब जमाने को अभी तक उनका नाम जपा करते हैं। कहीं नौकरी दिलाइएगा, चलूं?
मोटेराम- अजी, बहुत नौकरी है। कहार तो आजकल ढूंढे नहीं मिलते। तुम तो पुराने आदमी हो, तुम्हारे लिए नौकरी की क्या कमी है। यहां कोई ताजी चीज? मुझसे कहने लगे, खिचड़ी बनाइएगा या बाटी लगाइएगा? मैंने कह दिया-सरकार, बुढ्डा आदमी है, रात को उसे मेरा भोजन बनाने में कष्ट होगा, मैं कुछ बाजार ही से खा लूंगा। इसकी आप चिन्ता न करें। बोले, अच्छी बात है, कहार आपको दुकान पर मिलेगा। बोलो साहजी, कुछ तर माल तैयार है? लड्डू तो ताजे मालूम होते हैं तौल दो एक सेर भर। आ जाऊं वहीं ऊपर न?
यह कहकर मोटेरामजी हलवाई की दूकान पर जा बैठे और तर माल चखने लगे। खूब छककर खाया। ढाई-तीन सेर चट कर गये। खाते जाते थे और हलवाई की तारीफ करते जाते थे- शाहजी, तुम्हारी दूकान का जैसा नाम सुना था, वैसा ही माल भी पाया। बनारसवाले ऐसे रसगुल्ले नहीं बना पाते, कलाकन्द अच्छी बनाते हैं, पर तुम्हारी उनसे बुरी नहीं, माल डालने से अच्छी चीज नहीं बन जाती, विद्या चहिए।
हलवाई-कुछ और लीजिए महाराज! थोड़ी-सी रबड़ी मेरी तरफ से लीजिए।
मोटेराम-इच्छा तो नहीं है, लेकिन दे दो पाव-भर।
हलवाई-पाव-भर क्या लीजिएगा? चीज अच्छी है, आध सेर तो लीजिए।
खूब इच्छापूर्ण भोजन करके पंडितजी ने थोड़ी देर तक बाजार की सैर की और नौ बजते-बजते मकान पर आये। यहां सन्नाटा-सा छाया हुआ था। एक लालटेन जल रही थी। अपने चबूतरे पर बिस्तर जमाया और सो गये।
सबेरे अपने नियमानुसार कोई आठ बजे उठे, तो देखा कि बाबूसाहब टहल रहे हैं। इन्हें जगा देखकर वह पालागन कर बोले-महाराज, आज रात कहां चले गये? मैं बड़ी रात तक आपकी राह देखता रहा। भोजन का सब सामान बड़ी देर तक रखा रहा। जब आज न आये, तो रखवा दिया गया। आपने कुछ भोजन किया था। या नहीं?
मोटे- हलवाई की दूकान में कुछ खा आया था।
भाल- अजी पूरी-मिठाई में वह आनन्द कहां, जो बाटी और दाल में है। दस-बारह आने खर्च हो गये होंगे, फिर भी पेट न भरा होगा, आप मेरे मेहमान हैं, जितने पैसे लगे हों ले लीजिएगा।
मोटे- आप ही के हलवाई की दूकान पर खाया था, वह जो नुक्कड़ पर बैठता है।
भाल- कितने पैसे देने पड़े?
मोटे- आपके हिसाब में लिखा दिये हैं।
भाल- जितनी मिठाइयां ली हों, मुझे बता दीजिए, नहीं तो पीछे से बेईमानी करने लगेगा। एक ही ठग है।
मोटे- कोई ढाई सेर मिठाई थी और आधा सेर रबड़ी।
बाबू साहब ने विस्फरित नेत्रों से पंडितजी को देखा, मानो कोई अचम्भे की बात सुनी हो। तीन सेर तो कभी यहां महीने भर का टोटल भी न होता था और यह महाशय एक ही बार में कोई चार रूपये का माल उड़ा गये। अगर एक आध दिन और रह गये, तो या बैठ जायेगी। पेट है या शैतान की कब्र? तीन सेर! कुछ ठिकाना है! उद्विग्न दशा में दौड़े हुए अन्दर गये और रंगीली से बोल-कुछ सुनती हो, यह महाशय कल तीन सेर मिठाई उड़ा गये। तीन सेर पक्की तौल!
रंगीलीबाई ने विस्मित होकर कहा-अजी नहीं, तीन सेर भला क्या खा जायेगा! आदमी है या बैल?
भाल- तीन सेर तो अपने मुंह से कह रहा है। चार सेर से कम न होगा, पक्की तौल!
रंगीली- पेट में सनीचर है क्या?
भाल- आज और रह गया तो छ: सेर पर हाथ फेरेगा।
रंगीली- तो आज रहे ही क्यों, खत का जवाब जो देना देकर विदा करो। अगर रहे तो साफ कह देना कि हमारे यहां मिठाई मुफ्त नहीं आती। खिचड़ी बनाना हो, बनावे, नहीं तो अपनी राह ले। जिन्हें ऐसे पेटुओं को खिलाने से मुक्ति मिलती हो, वे खिलायें हमें ऐसी मुक्ति न चाहिये!
मगर पंडित विदा होने को तैयार बैठे थे, इसलिए बाबूसाहब को कौशल से काम लेने की जरूरत न पड़ी।
पूछा- क्या तैयारी कर दी महाराज?
मोटे- हां सरकार, अब चलूंगा। नौ बजे की गाड़ी मिलेगी न?
भाल- भला आज तो और रहिए।
यह कहते-कहते बाबूजी को भय हुआ कि कहीं यह महाराज सचमुच न रह जायें, इसलिये वाक्य को यों पूरा किया- हां, वहां भी लोग आपका इन्तजार कर रहे होंगे।
मोटे- एक-दो दिन की तो कोई बात न थी और विचार भी यही था कि त्रिवेणी का स्नान करूंगा, पर बुरा न मानिए तो कहूं, आप लोगों में ब्राह्राणों के प्रति लेशमात्र भी श्रद्धा नहीं है। हमारे जजमान हैं, जो हमारा मुंह जोहते रहते हैं कि पंडितजी कोई आज्ञा दें, तो उसका पालन करें। हम उनके द्वारा पहुंच जाते हैं, तो वे अपना धन्य भाग्य समझते हैं और सारा घर-छोटे से बड़े तक हमारी सेवा-सत्कार में मग्न हो जाते हैं। जहां अपना आदर नहीं, वहां एक क्षण भी ठहरना असह्राय है। जहां ब्रह्राण का आदर नहीं, वहां कल्याण नहीं हो सकता।
भाल- महाराज, हमसे तो ऐसा अपराध नहीं हुआ।
मोटे- अपराध नहीं हुआ! और अपराध कहते किसे हैं? अभी आप ही ने घर में जाकर कहा कि यह महाशय तीन सेर मिठाई चट कर गये, पक्की तौल। आपने अभी खानेवाले देखे कहां? एक बार खिलाइये तो आंखें खुल जायें। ऐसे-ऐसे महान पुरूष पड़े हैं, जो पसेरी भर मिठाई खा जायें और डकार तक न लें। एक-एक मिठाई खाने के लिए हमारी चिरौरी की जाती है, रूपये दिये जाते हैं। हम भिक्षुक ब्राह्राण नहीं हैं, जो आपके द्वार पर पड़े रहें। आपका नाम सुनकर आये थे, यह न जानते थे कि यहां मेरे भोजन के भी लाले पड़ेंगे। जाइये, भगवान् आपका कल्याण करें!
बाबू साहब ऐसा झेंपे कि मुंह से बात न निकली। जिन्दगी भर में उन पर कभी ऐसी फटकार न पड़ी थी। बहुत बातें बनायीं-आपकी चर्चा न थी, एक दूसरे ही महाशय की बात थी, लेकिन पंडितजी का क्रोध शान्त न हुआ। वह सब कुछ सह सकते थे, पर अपने पेट की निन्दा न सह सकते थे। औरतों को रूप की निन्दा जितनी प्रिय लगती है, उससे कहीं अधिक अप्रिय पुरूषों को अपने पेट की निन्दा लगती है। बाबू साहब मनाते तो थे; पर धड़का भी समाया हुआ था कि यह टिक न जायें। उनकी कृपणता का परदा खुल गया था, अब इसमें सन्देह न था। उस पर्दे को ढांकना जरूरी था। अपनी कृपणता को छिपाने के लिए उन्होंने कोई बात उठा न रखी पर होनेवाली बात होकर रही। पछता रहे थे कि कहां से घर में इसकी बात कहने गया और कहा भी तो उच्च स्वर में। यह दुष्ट भी कान लगाये सुनता रहा, किन्तु अब पछताने से क्या हो सकता था? न जाने किस मनहूस की सूरत देखी थी यह विपत्ति गले पड़ी। अगर इस वक्त यहां से रूष्ट होकर चला गया; तो वहां जाकर बदनाम करेगा और मेरा सारा कौशल खुल जायेगा। अब तो इसका मुंह बन्द कर देना ही पड़ेगा।
यह सोच-विचार करते हुए वह घर में जाकर रंगीलीबाई से बोले-इस दुष्ट ने हमारी-तुम्हारी बातें सुन ली। रूठकर चला जा रहा है।
रंगीली-जब तुम जानते थे कि द्वार पर खड़ा है, तो धीरे से क्यों न बोले?
भाल-विपत्ति आती है; तो अकेले नहीं आती। यह क्या जानता था कि वह द्वार पर कान लगाये खड़ा है।
रंगीली- न जाने किसका मुंह देख था?
भाल-वही दुष्ट सामने लेटा हुआ था। जानता तो उधर ताकता ही नहीं। अब तो इसे कुछ दे-दिलाकर राजी करना पड़ेगा।
रंगीली- ऊंह, जाने भी दो। जब तुम्हें वहां विवाह ही नहीं करना है, तो क्या परवाह है? जो चाहे समझे, जो चाहे कहे।
भाल-यों जान न बचेगी। आओं दस रूपये विदाई के बहाने दे दूं। ईश्वर फिर इस मनहूस की सूरत न दिखाये।
रंगीली ने बहुत अछताते-पछताते दस रुपये निकाले और बाबू साहब ने उन्हें ले जाकर पंडितजी के चरणों पर रख दिया। पंडितजी ने दिल में कहा-धत्तैरे मक्खीचूस की! ऐसा रगड़ा कि याद करोगे। तुम समझते होगे कि दस रुपये देकर इसे उल्लू बना लूंगा। इस फेर में न रहना। यहां तुम्हारी नस-नस पहचानते हैं। रुपये जेब में रख लिये और आशीर्वाद देकर अपनी राह ली।
बाबू साहब बड़ी देकर तक खड़े सोच रहे थे-मालूम नहीं, अब भी मुझे कृपण ही समझ रहा है या परदा ढंक गया। कहीं ये रुपये भी तो पानी में नहीं गिर पड़े।
---
आगे पढ़ें : अध्याय चार

----------


## suyas08

निर्मला - अध्याय चार
अध्याय तीन से आगे..
---
कल्याणी के सामने अब एक विषम समस्या आ खड़ी हुई। पति के देहान्त के बाद उसे अपनी दुरवस्था का यह पहला और बहुत ही कड़वा अनुभव हुआ। दरिद्र विधवा के लिए इससे बड़ी और क्या विपत्ति हो सकती है कि जवान बेटी सिर पर सवार हो? लड़के नंगे पांव पढ़ने जा सकते हैं, चौका-बर्त्तन भी अपने हाथ से किया जा सकता है, रूखा-सूखा खाकर निर्वाह किया जा सकता है, झोपड़े में दिन काटे जा सकते हैं, लेकिन युवती कन्या घर में नहीं बैठाई जा सकती। कल्याणी को भालचन्द्र पर ऐसा क्रोध आता था कि स्वयं जाकर उसके मुंह में कालिख लगाऊं, सिर के बाल नोच लूं, कहूं कि तू अपनी बात से फिर गया, तू अपने बाप का बेटा नहीं। पंडित मोटेराम ने उनकी कपट-लीला का नग्न वृत्तान्त सुना दिया था।
वह इसी क्रोध में भरी बैठी थी कि कृष्णा खेलती हुई आयी और बोली-कै दिन में बारात आयेगी अम्मां? पंडित तो आ गये।
कल्याणी- बारात का सपना देख रही है क्या?
कृष्णा-वही चन्दर तो कह रहा है कि-दो-तीन दिन में बारात आयेगी, क्या न जायेगी अम्मां?
कल्याणी-एक बार तो कह दिया, सिर क्यों खाती है?
कृष्णा-सबके घर तो बारात आ रही है, हमारे यहां क्यों नहीं आती?
कल्याणी-तेरे यहां जो बारात लाने वाला था, उसके घर में आग लग गई।
कृष्णा-सच, अम्मां! तब तो सारा घर जल गया होगा। कहां रहते होंगे? बहन कहां जाकर रहेगी?
कल्याणी-अरे पगली! तू तो बात ही नहीं समझती। आग नहीं लगी। वह हमारे यहां ब्याह न करेगा।
कृष्णा-यह क्यों अम्मां? पहले तो वहीं ठीक हो गया था न?
कल्याणी-बहुत से रुपये मांगता है। मेरे पास उसे देने को रुपये नहीं हैं।
कृष्णा-क्या बड़े लालची हैं, अम्मां?
कल्याणी-लालची नहीं तो और क्या है। पूरा कसाई निर्दयी, दगाबाज।
कृष्णा-तब तो अम्मां, बहुत अच्छा हुआ कि उसके घर बहन का ब्याह नहीं हुआ। बहन उसके साथ कैसे रहती? यह तो खुश होने की बात है अम्मां, तुम रंज क्यों करती हो?
कल्याणी ने पुत्री को स्नेहमयी दृष्टि से देखा। इनका कथन कितना सत्य है? भोले शब्दों में समस्या का कितना मार्मिक निरूपण है? सचमुच यह ते प्रसन्न होने की बात है कि ऐसे कुपात्रों से सम्बन्ध नहीं हुआ, रंज की कोई बात नहीं। ऐसे कुमानुसों के बीच में बेचारी निर्मला की न जाने क्या गति होती अपने नसीबों को रोती। जरा सा घी दाल में अधिक पड़ जाता, तो सारे घर में शोर मच जाता, जरा खाना ज्यादा पक जाता, तो सास दनिया सिर पर उठा लेती। लड़का भी ऐसा लोभी है। बड़ी अच्छी बात हुई, नहीं, बेचारी को उम्र भर रोना पड़ता। कल्याणी यहां से उठी, तो उसका हृदय हल्का हो गया था।
लेकिन विवाह तो करना ही था और हो सके तो इसी साल, नहीं तो दूसरे साल फिर नये सिरे से तैयारियां करनी पडेगी। अब अच्छे घर की जरूरत न थी। अच्छे वर की जरूरत न थी। अभागिनी को अच्छा घर-वर कहां मिलता! अब तो किसी भांति सिर का बोझा उतारना था, किसी भांति लड़की को पार लगाना था, उसे कुएं में झोंकना था। यह रूपवती है, गुणशीला है, चतुर है, कुलीन है, तो हुआ करें, दहेज नहीं तो उसके सारे गुण दोष हैं, दहेज हो तो सारे दोष गुण हैं। प्राणी का कोई मूल्य नहीं, केवल देहज का मूल्य है। कितनी विषम भग्यलीला है!
कल्याणी का दोष कुछ कम न था। अबला और विधवा होना ही उसे दोषों से मुक्त नहीं कर सकता। उसे अपने लड़के अपनी लड़कियों से कहीं ज्यादा प्यारे थे। लड़के हल के बैल हैं, भूसे खली पर पहला हक उनका है, उनके खाने से जो बचे वह गायों का! मकान था, कुछ नकद था, कई हजार के गहने थे, लेकिन उसे अभी दो लड़कों का पालन-पोषण करना था, उन्हें पढ़ाना-लिखाना था। एक कन्या और भी चार-पांच साल में विवाह करने योग्य हो जायेगी। इसलिए वह कोई बड़ी रकम दहेज में न दे सकती थी, आखिर लड़कों को भी तो कुछ चाहिए। वे क्या समझेंगे कि हमारा भी कोई बाप था।
पंडित मोटेराम को लखनऊ से लौटे पन्द्रह दिन बीत चुके थे। लौटने के बाद दूसरे ही दिन से वह वर की खोज में निकले थे। उन्होंने प्रण किया था कि मैं लखनऊ वालों को दिखा दूंगा कि संसार में तुम्हीं अकेले नहीं हो, तुम्हारे ऐसे और भी कितने पड़े हुए हैं। कल्याणी रोज दिन गिना करती थी। आज उसने उन्हें पत्र लिखने का निश्चय किया और कलम-दवात लेकर बैठी ही थी कि पंडित मोटेराम ने पदार्पण किया।
कल्याणी-आइये पंड़ितजी, मैं तो आपको खत लिखने जा रही थी, कब लौटे?
मोटेराम-लौटा तो प्रात:काल ही था, पर इसी समय एक सेठ के यहां से निमन्त्रण आ गया। कई दिन से तर माल न मिले थे। मैंने कहा कि लगे हाथ यह भी काम निपटाता चलूं। अभी उधर ही से लौटा आ रहा हूं, कोई पांच सौ ब्रह्राणों को पंगत थी।
कल्याणी-कुछ कार्य भी सिद्ध हुआ या रास्ता ही नापना पड़ा।
मोटेराम- कार्य क्यों न सिद्ध होगा? भला, यह भी कोई बात है? पांच जगह बातचीत कर आया हूं। पांचों की नकल लाया हूं। उनमें से आप चाहे जिसे पसन्द करें। यह देखिए इस लड़के का बाप डाक के सीगे में सौ रूपये महीने का नौकर है। लड़का अभी कालेज में पढ़ रहा है। मगर नौकरी का भरोसा है, घर में कोई जायदाद नहीं। लड़का होनहार मालूम होता है। खानदान भी अच्छा है दो हजार में बात तय हो जायेगी। मांगते तो यह तीन हजार हैं।
कल्याणी- लड़के के कोई भाई है?
मोटे-नहीं, मगर तीन बहनें हैं और तीनों क्वांरी। माता जीवित है। अच्छा अब दूसरी नकल दिये। यह लड़का रेल के सीगे में पचास रूपये महीना पाता है। मां-बाप नहीं हैं। बहुत ही रूपवान् सुशील और शरीर से खूब हृष्ट-पुष्ट कसरती जवान है। मगर खानदान अच्छा नहीं, कोई कहता है, मां नाइन थी, कोई कहता है, ठकुराइन थी। बाप किसी रियासत में मुख्तार थे। घर पर थोड़ी सी जमींदारी है, मगर उस पर कई हजार का कर्ज है। वहां कुछ लेना-देना न पडेगा। उम्र कोई बीस साल होगी।
कल्याणी-खानदान में दाग न होता, तो मंजूर कर लेती। देखकर तो मक्खी नहीं निगली जाती।
मोटे-तीसरी नकल देखिए। एक जमींदार का लड़का है, कोई एक हजार सालाना नफा है। कुछ खेती-बारी भी होती है। लड़का पढ़-लिखा तो थोड़ा ही है, कचहरी-अदालत के काम में चतुर है। दुहाजू है, पहली स्त्री को मरे दो साल हुए। उससे कोई संतान नहीं, लेकिन रहना-सहन, मोटा है। पीसना-कूटना घर ही में होता है।
कल्याणी- कुछ देहज मांगते हैं?
मोटे-इसकी कुछ न पूछिए। चार हजार सुनाते हैं। अच्छा यह चौथी नकल दिये। लड़का वकील है, उम्र कोई पैंतीस साल होगी। तीन-चार सौ की आमदनी है। पहली स्त्री मर चुकी है उससे तीन लड़के भी हैं। अपना घर बनवाया है। कुछ जायदाद भी खरीदी है। यहां भी लेन-देन का झगड़ा नहीं है।
कल्याणी- खानदान कैसा है?
मोटे-बहुत ही उत्तम, पुराने रईस हैं। अच्छा, यह पांचवीं नकल दिए। बाप का छापाखाना है। लड़का पढ़ा तो बी. ए. तक है, पर उस छापेखाने में काम करता है। उम्र अठारह साल की होगी। घर में प्रेस के सिवाय कोई जायदाद नहीं है, मगर किसी का कर्ज सिर पर नहीं। खानदान न बहुत अच्छा है, न बुरा। लड़का बहुत सुन्दर और सच्चरित्र है। मगर एक हजार से कम में मामला तय न होगा, मांगते तो वह तीन हजार हैं। अब बताइए, आप कौन-सा वर पसन्द करती हैं?
कल्याणी-आपकों सबों में कौन पसन्द है?
मोटे-मुझे तो दो वर पसन्द हैं। एक वह जो रेलवई में है और दूसरा जो छापेखाने में काम करता है।
कल्याणी-मगर पहले के तो खानदान में आप दोष बताते हैं?
मोटे-हां, यह दोष तो है। छापेखाने वाले को ही रहने दीजिये।
कल्याणी-यहां एक हजार देने को कहां से आयेगा? एक हजार तो आपका अनुमान है, शायद वह और मुंह फैलाये। आप तो इस घर की दशा देख ही रहे हैं, भोजन मिलता जाये, यही गनीमत है। रूपये कहां से आयेंगे? जमींदार साहब चार हजार सुनाते हैं, डाक बाबू भी दो हजार का सवाल करते हैं। इनको जाने दीजिए। बस, वकील साहब ही बच सकते हैं। पैंतीस साल की उम्र भी कोई ज्यादा नहीं। इन्हीं को क्यों न रखिए।
मोटेराम-आप खूब सोच-विचार लें। मैं यों आपकी मर्जी का ताबेदार हूं। जहां कहिएगा वहां जाकर टीका कर आऊंगा। मगर हजार का मुंह न देखिए, छापेखाने वाला लड़का रत्न है। उसके साथ कन्या का जीवन सफल हो जाएगा। जैसी यह रूप और गुण की पूरी है, वैसा ही लड़का भी सुन्दर और सुशील है।
कल्याणी-पसन्द तो मुझे भी यही है महाराज, पर रुपये किसके घर से आयें! कौन देने वाला है! है कोई दानी? खानेवाले खा-पीकर चंपत हुए। अब किसी की भी सूरत नहीं दिखाई देती, बल्कि और मुझसे बुरा मानते हैं कि हमें निकाल दिया। जो बात अपने बस के बाहर है, उसके लिए हाथ ही क्यों फैलाऊं? सन्तान किसको प्यारी नहीं होती? कौन उसे सुखी नहीं देखना चाहता? पर जब अपना काबू भी हो। आप ईश्वर का नाम लेकर वकील साहब को टीका कर आइये। आयु कुछ अधिक है, लेकिन मरना-जीना विधि के हाथ है। पैंतीस साल का आदमी बुढ्डा नहीं कहलाता। अगर लड़की के भाग्य में सुख भोगना बदा है, तो जहां जायेगी सुखी रहेगी, दु:ख भोगना है, तो जहां जायेगी दु:ख झेलेगी। हमारी निर्मला को बच्चों से प्रेम है। उनके बच्चों को अपना समझेगी। आप शुभ मुहूर्त देखकर टीका कर आयें।

----------


## suyas08

निर्मला - अध्याय पाँच
अध्याय चार से आगे..
---
निर्मला का विवाह हो गया। ससुराल आ गयी। वकील साहब का नाम था मुंशी तोताराम। सांवले रंग के मोटे-ताजे आदमी थे। उम्र तो अभी चालीस से अधिक न थी, पर वकालत के कठिन परिश्रम ने सिर के बाल पका दिये थे। व्यायाम करने का उन्हें अवकाश न मिलता था। वहां तक कि कभी कहीं घूमने भी न जाते, इसलिए तोंद निकल आई थी। देह के स्थून होते हुए भी आये दिन कोई-न-कोई शिकायत रहती थी। मंदग्नि और बवासीर से तो उनका चिरस्थायी सम्बन्ध था। अतएव बहुत फूंक-फूंककर कदम रखते थे। उनके तीन लड़के थे। बड़ा मंसाराम सोहल वर्ष का था, मंझला जियाराम बारह और सियाराम सात वर्ष का। तीनों अंग्रेजी पढ़ते थे। घर में वकील साहब की विधवा बहिन के सिवा और कोई औरत न थी। वही घर की मालकिन थी। उनका नाम था रुकमिणी और अवस्था पचास के ऊपर थी। ससुराल में कोई न था। स्थायी रीति से यहीं रहती थीं।
तोताराम दम्पति-विज्ञान में कुशल थे। निर्मला के प्रसन्न रखने के लिए उनमें जो स्वाभाविक कमी थी, उसे वह उपहारों से पूरी करना चाहते थे। यद्यपि वह बहु ही मितव्ययी पुरूष थे, पर निर्मला के लिए कोई-न-कोई तोहफा रोज लाया करते। मौके पर धन की परवाइ न करते थे। लड़के के लिए थोड़ा दूध आता था, पर निर्मला के लिए मेवे, मुरब्बे, मिठाइयां-किसी चीज की कमी न थी। अपनी जिन्दगी में कभी सैर-तमाशे देखने न गये थे, पर अब छुट्टियों में निर्मला को सिनेमा, सरकस, एटर, दिखाने ले जाते थे। अपने बहुमूल्य समय का थोडा-सा हिस्सा उसके साथ बैंठकर ग्रामोफोन बजाने में व्यतीत किया करते थे।
लेकिन निर्मला को न जाने क्यों तोताराम के पास बैठने और हंसने-बोलने में संकोच होता था। इसका कदाचित् यह कारण था कि अब तक ऐसा ही एक आदमी उसका पिता था, जिसके सामने वह सिर-झुकाकर, देह चुराकर निकलती थी, अब उनकी अवस्था का एक आदमी उसका पति था। वह उसे प्रेम की वस्तु नहीं सम्मान की वस्तु समझती थी। उनसे भागती फिरती, उनको देखते ही उसकी प्रफुल्लता पलायन कर जाती थी।
वकील साहब को नके दम्पत्ति-विज्ञान न सिखाया था कि युवती के सामने खूब प्रेम की बातें करनी चाहिये। दिल निकालकर रख देना चहिये, यही उसके वशीकरण का मुख्य मंत्र है। इसलिए वकील साहब अपने प्रेम-प्रदर्शन में कोई कसर न रखते थे, लेकिन निर्मला को इन बातों से घृणा होती थी। वही बातें, जिन्हें किसी युवक के मुख से सुनकर उनका हृदय प्रेम से उन्मत्त हो जाता, वकील साहब के मुंह से निकलकर उसके हृदय पर शर के समान आघात करती थीं। उनमें रस न था उल्लास न था, उन्माद न था, हृदय न था, केवल बनावट थी, घोखा था और शुष्क, नीरस शब्दाडम्बर। उसे इत्र और तेल बुरा न लगता, सैर-तमाशे बुरे न लगते, बनाव-सिंगार भी बुरा न लगता था, बुरा लगता था, तो केवल तोताराम के पास बैठना। वह अपना रूप और यौवन उन्हें न दिखाना चाहती थी, क्योंकि वहां देखने वाली आंखें न थीं। वह उन्हें इन रसों का आस्वादन लेने योग्य न समझती थी। कली प्रभात-समीर ही के सपर्श से खिलती है। दोनों में समान सारस्य है। निर्मला के लिए वह प्रभात समीर कहां था?
पहला महीना गुजरते ही तोताराम ने निर्मला को अपना खजांची बना लिया। कचहरी से आकर दिन-भर की कमाई उसे दे देते। उनका ख्याल था कि निर्मला इन रूपयों को देखकर फूली न समाएगी। निर्मला बड़े शौक से इस पद का काम अंजाम देती। एक-एक पैसे का हिसाब लिखती, अगर कभी रूपये कम मिलते, तो पूछती आज कम क्यों हैं। गृहस्थी के सम्बन्ध में उनसे खूब बातें करती। इन्हीं बातों के लायक वह उनको समझती थी। ज्योंही कोई विनोद की बात उनके मुंह से निकल जाती, उसका मुख लिन हो जाता था।
निर्मला जब वस्त्राभूष्णों से अलंकृत होकर आइने के सामने खड़ी होती और उसमें अपने सौंन्दर्य की सुषमापूर्ण आभा देखती, तो उसका हृदय एक सतृष्ण कामना से तड़प उठता था। उस वक्त उसके हृदय में एक ज्वाला-सी उठती। मन में आता इस घर में आग लगा दूं। अपनी माता पर क्रोध आता, पर सबसे अधिक क्रोध बेचारे निरपराध तोताराम पर आता। वह सदैव इस ताप से जला करती। बांका सवार लद्रदू-टट्टू पर सवार होना कब पसन्द करेगा, चाहे उसे पैदल ही क्यों न चलना पड़े? निर्मला की दशा उसी बांके सवार की-सी थी। वह उस पर सवार होकर उड़ना चाहती थी, उस उल्लासमयी विद्यत् गति का आनन्द उठाना चाहती थी, टट्टू के हिनहिनाने और कनौतियां खड़ी करने से क्या आशा होती? संभव था कि बच्चों के साथ हंसने-खेलने से वह अपनी दशा को थोड़ी देर के लिए भूल जाती, कुछ मन हरा हो जाता, लेकिन रुकमिणी देवी लड़कों को उसके पास फटकने तक न देतीं, मानो वह कोई पिशाचिनी है, जो उन्हें निगल जायेगी। रुकमिणी देवी का स्वभाव सारे संसार से निराला था, यह पता लगाना कठिन था कि वह किस बात से खुश होती थीं और किस बात से नाराज। एक बार जिस बात से खुश हो जाती थीं, दूसरी बार उसी बात से जल जाती थी। अगर निर्मला अपने कमरे में बैठी रहती, तो कहतीं कि न जाने कहां की मनहूसिन है! अगर वह कोठे पर चढ़ जाती या महरियों से बातें करती, तो छाती पीटने लगतीं-न लाज है, न शरम, निगोड़ी ने हया भून खाई! अब क्या कुछ दिनों में बाजार में नाचेगी! जब से वकील साहब ने निर्मला के हाथ में रुपये-पैसे देने शुरू किये, रुकमिणी उसकी आलोचना करने पर आरूढ़ हो गयी। उन्हें मालूम होता था। कि अब प्रलय होने में बहुत थोड़ी कसर रह गयी है। लड़कों को बार-बार पैसों की जरूरत पड़ती। जब तक खुद स्वामिनी थीं, उन्हें बहला दिया करती थीं। अब सीधे निर्मला के पास भेज देतीं। निर्मला को लड़कों के चटोरापन अच्छा न लगता था। कभी-कभी पैसे देने से इन्कार कर देती। रुकमिणी को अपने वाग्बाण सर करने का अवसर मिल जाता-अब तो मालकिन हुई है, लड़के काहे को जियेंगे। बिना मां के बच्चे को कौन पूछे? रूपयों की मिठाइयां खा जाते थे, अब धेले-धेले को तरसते हैं। निर्मला अगर चिढ़कर किसी दिन बिना कुछ पूछे-ताछे पैसे दे देती, तो देवीजी उसकी दूसरी ही आलोचना करतीं-इन्हें क्या, लड़के मरे या जियें, इनकी बला से, मां के बिना कौन समझाये कि बेटा, बहुत मिठाइयां मत खाओ। आयी-गयी तो मेरे सिर जायेगी, इन्हें क्या? यहीं तक होता, तो निर्मला शायद जब्त कर जाती, पर देवीजी तो खुफिया पुलिस से सिपाही की भांति निर्मला का पीछा करती रहती थीं। अगर वह कोठे पर खड़ी है, तो अवश्य ही किसी पर निगाह डाल रही होगी, महरी से बातें करती है, तो अवश्य ही उनकी निन्दा करती होगी। बाजार से कुछ मंगवाती है, तो अवश्य कोई विलास वस्तु होगी। यह बराबर उसके पत्र पढ़ने की चेष्टा किया करती। छिप-छिपकर बातें सुना करती। निर्मला उनकी दोधरी तलवार से कांपती रहती थी। यहां तक कि उसने एक दिन पति से कहा-आप जरा जीजी को समझा दीजिए, क्यों मेरे पीछे पड़ रहती हैं?

---

----------


## suyas08

5 ka shesh

तोताराम ने तेज होकर कह- तुम्हें कुछ कहा है, क्या?
‘रोज ही कहती हैं। बात मुंह से निकालना मुश्किल है। अगर उन्हें इस बात की जलन हो कि यह मालकिन क्यों बनी हुई है, तो आप उन्हीं को रूपये-पैसे दीजिये, मुझे न चाहिये, यही मालकिन बनी रहें। मैं तो केवल इतना चाहती हूं कि कोई मुझे ताने-मेहने न दिया करे।’
यह कहते-कहते निर्मला की आंखों से आंसू बहने लगे। तोताराम को अपना प्रेम दिखाने का यह बहुत ही अच्छा मौका मिला। बोले-मैं आज ही उनकी खबर लूंगा। साफ कह दूंगा, मुंह बन्द करके रहना है, तो रहो, नहीं तो अपनी राह लो। इस घर की स्वामिनी वह नहीं है, तुम हो। वह केवल तुम्हारी सहायता के लिए हैं। अगर सहायता करने के बदले तुम्हें दिक करती हैं, तो उनके यहां रहने की जरूरत नहीं। मैंने सोचा था कि विधवा हैं, अनाथ हैं, पाव भर आटा खायेंगी, पड़ी रहेंगी। जब और नौकर-चाकर खा रहे हैं, तो वह तो अपनी बहिन ही है। लड़कों की देखभाल के लिए एक औरत की जरूरत भी थी, रख लिया, लेकिन इसके यह माने नहीं कि वह तुम्हारे ऊपर शासन करें।
निर्मला ने फिर कहा-लड़कों को सिखा देती हैं कि जाकर मां से पैसे मांगे, कभी कुछ-कभी कुछ। लड़के आकर मेरी जान खाते हैं। घड़ी भर लेटना मुश्किल हो जाता है। डांटती हूं, तो वह आखें लाल-पीली करके दौड़ती हैं। मुझे समझती हैं कि लड़कों को देखकर जलती है। ईश्वर जानते होंगे कि मैं बच्चों को कितना प्यार करती हूं। आखिर मेरे ही बच्चे तो हैं। मुझे उनसे क्यों जलन होने लगी?
तोताराम क्रोध से कांप उठे। बोल-तुम्हें जो लड़का दिक करे, उसे पीट दिया करो। मैं भी देखता हूं कि लौंडे शरीर हो गये हैं। मंसाराम को तो में बोर्डिंग हाउस में भेज दूंगा। बाकी दोनों को तो आज ही ठीक किये देता हूं।
उस वक्त तोताराम कचहरी जा रहे थे, डांट-डपट करने का मौका न था, लेकिन कचहरी से लौटते ही उन्होंने घर में रुक्मिणी से कहा-क्यों बहिन, तुम्हें इस घर में रहना है या नहीं? अगर रहना है, शान्त होकर रहो। यह क्या कि दूसरों का रहना मुश्किल कर दो।
रुक्मिणी समझ गयीं कि बहू ने अपना वार किया, पर वह दबने वाली औरत न थीं। एक तो उम्र में बड़ी तिस पर इसी घर की सेवा में जिन्दगी काट दी थी। किसकी मजाल थी कि उन्हें बेदखल कर दे! उन्हें भाई की इस क्षुद्रता पर आश्चर्य हुआ। बोलीं-तो क्या लौंडी बनाकर रखेगे? लौंडी बनकर रहना है, तो इस घर की लौंडी न बनूंगी। अगर तुम्हारी यह इच्छा हो कि घर में कोई आग लगा दे और मैं खड़ी देखा करूं, किसी को बेराह चलते देखूं; तो चुप साध लूं, जो जिसके मन में आये करे, मैं मिट्टी की देवी बनी रहूं, तो यह मुझसे न होगा। यह हुआ क्या, जो तुम इतना आपे से बाहर हो रहे हो? निकल गयी सारी बुद्धिमानी, कल की लौंडिया चोटी पकड़कर नचाने लगी? कुछ पूछना न ताछना, बस, उसने तार खींचा और तुम काठ के सिपाही की तरह तलवार निकालकर खड़े हो गये।
तोता-सुनता हूं, कि तुम हमेशा खुचर निकालती रहती हो, बात-बात पर ताने देती हो। अगर कुछ सीख देनी हो, तो उसे प्यार से, मीठे शब्दों में देनी चाहिये। तानों से सीख मिलने के बदले उलटा और जी जलने लगता है।
रुक्मिणी-तो तुम्हारी यह मर्जी है कि किसी बात में न बोलूं, यही सही, किन फिर यह न कहना, कि तुम घर में बैठी थीं, क्यों नहीं सलाह दी। जब मेरी बातें जहर लगती हैं, तो मुझे क्या कुत्ते ने काटा है, जो बोलूं? मसल है- ‘नाटों खेती, बहुरियों घर।’ मैं भी देखूं, बहुरिया कैसे कर चलाती है!
इतने में सियाराम और जियाराम स्कूल से आ गये। आते ही आते दोनों बुआजी के पास जाकर खाने को मांगने लगे।
रुक्मिणी ने कहा-जाकर अपनी नयी अम्मां से क्यों नहीं मांगते, मुझे बोलने का हुक्म नहीं है।
तोता-अगर तुम लोगों ने उस घर में कदम रखा, तो टांग तोड़ दूंगा। बदमाशी पर कमर बांधी है।
जियाराम जरा शोख था। बोला-उनको तो आप कुछ नहीं कहते, हमीं को धमकाते हैं। कभी पैसे नहीं देतीं।
सियाराम ने इस कथन का अनुमोदन किया-कहती हैं, मुझे दिक करोगे तो कान काट लूंगी। कहती है कि नहीं जिया?
निर्मला अपने कमरे से बोली-मैंने कब कहा था कि तुम्हारे कान काट लूंगी अभी से झूठ बोलने लगे?
इतना सुनना था कि तोताराम ने सियाराम के दोनों कान पकड़कर उठा लिया। लड़का जोर से चीख मारकार रोने लगा।
रुक्मिणी ने दौड़कर बच्चे को मुंशीजी के हाथ से छुड़ा लिया और बोलीं- बस, रहने भी दो, क्या बच्चे को मार डालोगे? हाय-हाय! कान लाल हो गया। सच कहा है, नयी बीवी पाकर आदमी अन्धा हो जाता है। अभी से यह हाल है, तो इस घर के भगवान ही मालिक हैं।
निर्मला अपनी विजय पर मन-ही-मन प्रसन्न हो रही थी, लेकिन जब मुंशी जी ने बच्चे का कान पकड़कर उठा लिया, तो उससे न रहा गया। छुड़ाने को दौड़ी, पर रुक्मिणी पहले ही पहुंच गयी थीं। बोलीं-पहले आग लगा दी, अब बुझाने दौड़ी हो। जब अपने लड़के होंगे, तब आंखें खुलेंगी। पराई पीर क्या जानो?
निर्मला- खड़े तो हैं, पूछ लो न, मैंने क्या आग लगा दी? मैंने इतना ही कहा था कि लड़के मुझे पैसों के लिए बार-बार दिक करते हैं, इसके सिवाय जो मेरे मुंह से कुछ निकला हो, तो मेरे आंखें फूट जायें।
तोता-मैं खुद इन लौंडों की शरारत देखा करता हूं, अन्धा थोड़े ही हूं। तीनों जिद्दी और शरीर हो गये हैं। बड़े मियां को तो मैं आज ही होस्टल में भेजता हूं।
रुक्मिणी-अब तक तुम्हें इनकी कोई शरारत न सूझी थी, आज आंखें क्यों इतनी तेज हो गयीं?
तोताराम- तुम्हीं न इन्हें इतना शोख कर रखा है।
रुकमिणी- तो मैं ही विष की गांठ हूं। मेरे ही कारण तुम्हारा घर चौपट हो रहा है। लो मैं जाती हूं, तुम्हारे लड़के हैं, मारो चाहे काटो, न बोलूंगी।
यह कहकर वह वहां से चली गयीं। निर्मला बच्चे को रोते देखकर विहृल हो उठी। उसने उसे छाती से लगा लिया और गोद में लिए हुए अपने कमरे में लाकर उसे चुमकारने लगी, लेकिन बालक और भी सिसक-सिसक कर रोने लगा। उसका अबोध हृदय इस प्यार में वह मातृ-स्नेह न पाता था, जिससे दैव ने उसे वंचित कर दिया था। यह वात्सल्य न था, केवल दया थी। यह वह वस्तु थी, जिस पर उसका कोई अधिकार न था, जो केवल भिक्षा के रूप में उसे दी जा रही थी। पिता ने पहले भी दो-एक बार मारा था, जब उसकी मां जीवित थी, लेकिन तब उसकी मां उसे छाती से लगाकर रोती न थी। वह अप्रसन्न होकर उससे बोलना छोड़ देती, यहां तक कि वह स्वयं थोड़ी ही देर के बाद कुछ भूलकर फिर माता के पास दौड़ा जाता था। शरारत के लिए सजा पाना तो उसकी समझ में आता था, लेकिन मार खाने पार चुमकारा जाना उसकी समझ में न आता था। मातृ-प्रेम में कठोरता होती थी, लेकिन मृदुलता से मिली हुई। इस प्रेम में करूणा थी, पर वह कठोरता न थी, जो आत्मीयता का गुप्त संदेश है। स्वस्थ अंग की पारवाह कौन करता है? लेकिन वही अंग जब किसी वेदना से टपकने लगता है, तो उसे ठेस और घक्के से बचाने का यत्न किया जाता है। निर्मला का करूण रोदन बालक को उसके अनाथ होने की सूचना दे रहा था। वह बड़ी देर तक निर्मला की गोद में बैठा रोता रहा और रोते-रोते सो गया। निर्मला ने उसे चारपाई पर सुलाना चाहा, तो बालक ने सुषुप्तावस्था में अपनी दोनों कोमल बाहें उसकी गर्दन में डाल दीं और ऐसा चिपट गया, मानो नीचे कोई गढ़ा हो। शंका और भय से उसका मुख विकृत हो गया। निर्मला ने फिर बालक को गोद में उठा लिया, चारपाई पर न सुला सकी। इस समय बालक को गोद में लिये हुए उसे वह तुष्टि हो रही थी, जो अब तक कभी न हुई थी, आज पहली बार उसे आत्मवेदना हुई, जिसके ना आंख नहीं खुलती, अपना कर्त्तव्य-मार्ग नहीं समझता। वह मार्ग अब दिखायी देने लगा।

----------


## suyas08

निर्मला - अध्याय छह
अध्याय पांच से आगे..
---
उस दिन अपने प्रगाढ़ प्रणय का सबल प्रमाण देने के बाद मुंशी तोताराम को आशा हुई थी कि निर्मला के मर्म-स्थल पर मेरा सिक्का जम जायेगा, लेकिन उनकी यह आशा लेशमात्र भी पूरी न हुई बल्कि पहले तो वह कभी-कभी उनसे हंसकर बोला भी करती थी, अब बच्चों ही के लालन-पालन में व्यस्त रहने लगी। जब घर आते, बच्चों को उसके पास बैठे पाते। कभी देखते कि उन्हें ला रही है, कभी कपड़े पहना रही है, कभी कोई खेल, खेला रही है और कभी कोई कहानी कह रही है। निर्मला का तृषित हृदय प्रणय की ओर से निराश होकर इस अवलम्ब ही को गनीमत समझने लगा, बच्चों के साथ हंसने-बोलने में उसकी मातृ-कल्पना तृप्त होती थीं। पति के साथ हंसने-बोलने में उसे जो संकोच, जो अरुचि तथा जो अनिच्छा होती थी, यहां तक कि वह उठकर भाग जाना चाहती, उसके बदले बालकों के सच्चे, सरल स्नेह से चित्त प्रसन्न हो जाता था। पहले मंसाराम उसके पास आते हुए झिझकता था, लेकिन मानसिक विकास में पांच साल छोटा। हॉकी और फुटबाल ही उसका संसार, उसकी कल्पनाओं का मुक्त-क्षेत्र तथा उसकी कामनाओं का हरा-भरा बाग था। इकहरे बदन का छरहरा, सुन्दर, हंसमुख, लज्जशील बालक था, जिसका घर से केवल भोजन का नाता था, बाकी सारे दिन न जाने कहां घूमा करता। निर्मला उसके मुंह से खेल की बातें सुनकर थोड़ी देर के लिए अपनी चिन्ताओं को भूल जाती और चाहती थी एक बार फिर वही दिन आ जाते, जब वह गुड़िया खेलती और उसके ब्याह रचाया करती थी और जिसे अभी थोड़े आह, बहुत ही थोड़े दिन गुजरे थे।
मुंशी तोताराम अन्य एकान्त-सेवी मनुष्यों की भांति विषयी जीव थे। कुछ दिनों तो वह निर्मला को सैर-तमाशे दिखाते रहे, लेकिन जब देखा कि इसका कुछ फल नहीं होता, तो फिर एकान्त-सेवन करने लगे। दिन-भर के कठिन मासिक परिश्रम के बाद उनका चित्त आमोद-प्रमोद के लिए लालयित हो जाता, लेकिन जब अपनी विनोद-वाटिका में प्रवेश करते और उसके फूलों को मुरझाया, पौधों को सूखा और क्यारियों से धूल उड़ती हुई देखते, तो उनका जी चाहता-क्यों न इस वाटिका को उजाड़ दूं? निर्मला उनसे क्यों विरक्त रहती है, इसका रहस्य उनकी समझ में न आता था। दम्पति शास्त्र के सारे मन्त्रों की परीक्षा कर चुके, पर मनोरथ पूरा न हुआ। अब क्या करना चाहिये, यह उनकी समझ में न आता था।
एक दिन वह इसी चिंता में बैठे हुए थे कि उनके सहपाठी मित्र नयनसुखराम आकर बैठ गये और सलाम-वलाम के बाद मुस्कराकर बोले-आजकल तो खूब गहरी छनती होगी। नयी बीवी का आलिंगन करके जवानी का मजा आ जाता होगा? बड़े भाग्यवान हो! भई रूठी हुई जवानी को मनाने का इससे अच्छा कोई उपाय नहीं कि नया विवाह हो जाये। यहां तो जिन्दगी बवाल हो रही है। पत्नी जी इस बुरी तरह चिमटी हैं कि किसी तरह पिण्ड ही नहीं छोड़ती। मैं तो दूसरी शादी की फिक्र में हूं। कहीं डौल हो, तो ठीक-ठाक कर दो। दस्तूरी में एक दिन तुम्हें उसके हाथ के बने हुए पान खिला देंगे।
तोताराम ने गम्भीर भाव से कहा-कहीं ऐसी हिमाकत न कर बैठना, नहीं तो पछताओगे। लौंडियां तो लौंडों से ही खुश रहती हैं। हम तुम अब उस काम के नहीं रहे। सच कहता हूं मैं तो शादी करके पछता रहा हूं, बुरी बला गले पड़ी! सोचा था, दो-चार साल और जिन्दगी का मजा उठा लूं, पर उलटी आंतें गले पड़ीं।
नयनसुख-तुम क्या बातें करते हो। लौडियों को पंजों में लाना क्या मुश्किल बात है, जरा सैर-तमाशे दिखा दो, उनके रूप-रंग की तारीफ कर दो, बस, रंग जम गया।
तोता-यह सब कुछ कर-धरके हार गया।
नयन-अच्छा, कुछ इत्र-तेल, फूल-पत्ते, चाट-वाट का भी मजा चखाया?
तोता-अजी, यह सब कर चुका। दम्पत्ति-शास्त्र के सारे मन्त्रों का इम्तहान ले चुका, सब कोरी गप्पे हैं।
नयन-अच्छा, तो अब मेरी एक सलाह मानो, जरा अपनी सूरत बनवा लो। आजकल यहां एक बिजली के डॉक्टर आये हुए हैं, जो बुढ़ापे के सारे निशान मिटा देते हैं। क्या मजाल कि चेहरे पर एक झुर्रीया या सिर का बाल पका रह जाये। न जाने क्या जादू कर देते हैं कि आदमी का चोला ही बदल जाता है।
तोता-फीस क्या लेते हैं?
नयन-फीस तो सुना है, शायद पांच सौ रूपये!
तोता-अजी, कोई पाखण्डी होगा, बेवकूफों को लूट रहा होगा। कोई रोगन लगाकर दो-चार दिन के लिए जरा चेहरा चिकना कर देता होगा। इश्तहारी डॉक्टरों पर तो अपना विश्वास ही नहीं। दस-पांच की बात होती, तो कहता, जरा दिल्लगी ही सही। पांच सौ रूपये बड़ी रकम है।
नयन-तुम्हारे लिए पांच सौ रूपये कौन बड़ी बात है। एक महीने की आमदनी है। मेरे पास तो भाई पांच सौ रूपये होते, तो सबसे पहला काम यही करता। जवानी के एक घण्टे की कीमत पांच सौ रूपये से कहीं ज्यादा है।
तोता-अजी, कोई सस्ता नुस्खा बताओ, कोई फकीरी जुड़ी-बूटी जो कि बिना हर्र-फिटकरी के रंग चीखा हो जाये। बिजली और रेडियम बड़े आदमियों के लिए रहने दो। उन्हीं को मुबारक हो।
नयन-तो फिर रंगीलेपन का स्वांग रचो। यह ढीला-ढाला कोट फेंकों, तंजेब की चुस्त अचकन हो, चुन्नटदार पाजामा, गले में सोने की जंजीर पड़ी हुई, सिर पर जयपुरी साफा बांधा हुआ, आंखों में सुरमा और बालों में हिना का तेल पड़ा हुआ। तोंद का पिचकना भी जरूरी है। दोहरा कमरबन्द बांधे। जरा तकलीफ तो होगी, पार अचकन सज उठेगी। खिजाब मैं ला दूंगा। सौ-पचास गजलें याद कर लो और मौके-मौके से शेर पढ़ी। बातों में रस भरा हो। ऐसा मालूम हो कि तुम्हें दीन और दुनिया की कोई फिक्र नहीं है, बस, जो कुछ है, प्रियतमा ही है। जवांमर्दी और साहस के काम करने का मौका ढूंढते रहो। रात को झूठ-मूठ शोर करो-चोर-चोर और तलवार लेकर अकेले पिल पड़ो। हां, जरा मौका देख लेना, ऐसा न हो कि सचमुच कोई चोर आ जाये और तुम उसके पीछे दौड़ो, नहीं तो सारी कलई खुल जायेगी और मुफ्त के उल्लू बनोगे। उस वक्त तो जवांमर्दी इसी में है कि दम साधे खड़े रहो, जिससे वह समझे कि तुम्हें खबर ही नहीं हुई, लेकिन ज्योंही चोर भाग खड़ा हो, तुम भी उछलकर बाहर निकलो और तलवार लेकर ‘कहां? कहां?’ कहते दौड़ो। ज्यादा नहीं, एक महीना मेरी बातों का इम्तहान करके देखें। अगर वह तुम्हारी दम न भरने लगे, तो जो जुर्माना कहो, वह दूं।
तोताराम ने उस वक्त तो यह बातें हंसी में उड़ा दीं, जैसा कि एक व्यवहार कुशल मनुष्य को करना चहिए था, लेकिन इसमें की कुछ बातें उसके मन में बैठ गयी। उनका असर पड़ने में कोई संदेह न था। धीरे-धीरे रंग बदलने लगे, जिसमें लोग खटक न जायें। पहले बालों से शुरू किया, फिर सुरमे की बारी आयी, यहां तक कि एक-दो महीने में उनका कलेवर ही बदल गया। गजलें याद करने का प्रस्ताव तो हास्यास्पद था, लेकिन वीरता की डींग मारने में कोई हानि न थी।
उस दिन से वह रोज अपनी जवांमर्दी का कोई-न-कोई प्रसंग अवश्य छेड़ देते। निर्मला को सन्देह होने लगा कि कहीं इन्हें उन्माद का रोग तो नहीं हो रहा है। जो आदमी मूंग की दाल और मोटे आटे के दो फुलके खाकर भी नमक सुलेमानी का मुहताज हो, उसके छैलेपन पर उन्माद का सन्देह हो, तो आश्चर्य ही क्या? निर्मला पर इस पागलपन का और क्या रंग जमता? हों उसे उन पार दया आजे लगी। क्रोध और घृणा का भाव जाता रहा। क्रोध और घृणा उन पर होती है, जो अपने होश में हो, पागल आदमी तो दया ही का पात्र है। वह बात-बात में उनकी चुटकियां लेती, उनका मजाक उड़ाती, जैसे लोग पागलों के साथ किया करते हैं। हां, इसका ध्यान रखती थी कि वह समझ न जायें। वह सोचती, बेचारा अपने पाप का प्रायश्चित कर रहा है। यह सारा स्वांग केवल इसलिए तो है कि मैं अपना दु:ख भूल जाऊं। आखिर अब भाग्य तो बदल सकता नहीं, इस बेचारे को क्यों जलाऊं?
एक दिन रात को नौ बजे तोताराम बांके बने हुए सैर करके लौटे और निर्मला से बोले-आज तीन चोरों से सामना हो गया। जरा शिवपुर की तरफ चला गया था। अंधेरा था ही। ज्योंही रेल की सड़क के पास पहुंचा, तो तीन आदमी तलवार लिए हुए न जाने किधर से निकल पड़े। यकीन मानो, तीनों काले देव थे। मैं बिल्कुल अकेला, पास में सिर्फ यह छड़ी थी। उधर तीनों तलवार बांधे हुए, होश उड़ गये। समझ गया कि जिन्दगी का यहीं तक साथ था, मगर मैंने भी सोचा, मरता ही हूं, तो वीरों की मौत क्यों न मरुं। इतने में एक आदमी ने ललकार कर कहा-रख दे तेरे पास जो कुछ हो और चुपके से चला जा।
मैं छड़ी संभालकर खड़ा हो गया और बोला-मेरे पास तो सिर्फ यह छड़ी है और इसका मूल्य एक आदमी का सिर है।
मेरे मुंह से इतना निकलना था कि तीनों तलवार खींचकर मुझ पर झपट पड़े और मैं उनके वारों को छड़ी पर रोकने लगा। तीनों झल्ला-झल्लाकर वार करते थे, खटाके की आवाज होती थी और मैं बिजली की तरह झपटकर उनके तारों को काट देता था। कोई दस मिनट तक तीनों ने खूब तलवार के जौहर दिखाये, पर मुझ पर रेफ तक न आयी। मजबूरी यही थी कि मेरे हाथ में तलवार न थी। यदि कहीं तलवार होती, तो एक को जीता न छोड़ता। खैर, कहां तक बयान करुं। उस वक्त मेरे हाथों की सफाई देखने काबिल थी। मुझे खुद आश्चर्य हो रहा था कि यह चपलता मुझमें कहां से आ गयी। जब तीनों ने देखा कि यहां दाल नहीं गलने की, तो तलवार म्यान में रख ली और पीठ ठोककर बोले-जवान, तुम-सा वीर आज तक नहीं देखा। हम तीनों तीन सौ पर भारी गांव-के-गांव ढोल बजाकर लूटते हैं, पर आज तुमने हमें नीचा दिखा दिया। हम तुम्हारा लोहा मान गए। यह कहकर तीनों फिर नजरों से गायब हो गए।
निर्मला ने गम्भीर भाव से मुस्कराकर कहा-इस छड़ी पर तो तलवार के बहुत से निशान बने हुए होंगे?

----------


## suyas08

6 ka shesh


मुंशीजी इस शंका के लिए तैयार न थे, पर कोई जवाब देना आवश्यक था, बोले-मैं वारों को बराबर खाली कर देता। दो-चार चोटें छड़ी पर पड़ीं भी, तो उचटती हुई, जिनसे कोई निशान नहीं पड़ सकता था।
अभी उनके मुंह से पूरी बात भी न निकली थी कि सहसा रुक्मिणी देवी बदहवास दौड़ती हुई आयीं और हांफते हुए बोलीं-तोता है कि नहीं? मेरे कमरे में सांप निकल आया है। मेरी चारपाई के नीचे बैठा हुआ है। मैं उठकर भागी। मुआ कोई दो गज का होगा। फन निकाले फुफकार रहा है, जरा चलो तो। डंडा लेते चलना।
तोताराम के चेहरे का रंग उड़ गया, मुंह पर हवाइयां छुटने लगीं, मगर मन के भावों को छिपाकर बोले-सांप यहां कहां? तुम्हें धोखा हुआ होगा। कोई रस्सी होगी।
रुक्मिणी-अरे, मैंने अपनी आंखों देखा है। जरा चलकर देख लो न। हैं, हैं। मर्द होकर डरते हो?
मुंशीजी घर से तो निकले, लेकिन बरामदे में फिर ठिठक गये। उनके पांव ही न उठते थे कलेजा धड़-धड़ कर रहा था। सांप बड़ा क्रोधी जानवर है। कहीं काट ले तो मुफ्त में प्राण से हाथ धोना पड़े। बोले-डरता नहीं हूं। सांप ही तो है, शेर तो नहीं, मगर सांप पर लाठी नहीं असर करती, जाकर किसी को भेजूं, किसी के घर से भाला लाये।
यह कहकर मुंशीजी लपके हुए बाहर चले गये। मंसाराम बैठा खाना खा रहा था। मुंशीजी तो बाहर चले गये, इधर वह खाना छोड़, अपनी हॉकी का डंडा हाथ में ले, कमरे में घुस ही तो पड़ा और तुरंत चारपाई खींच ली। सांप मस्त था, भागने के बदले फन निकालकर खड़ा हो गया। मंसाराम ने चटपट चारपाई की चादर उठाकर सांप के ऊपर फेंक दी और ताबड़तोड़ तीन-चार डंडे कसकर जमाये। सांप चादर के अंदर तड़प कर रह गया। तब उसे डंडे पर उठाये हुए बाहर चला। मुंशीजी कई आदमियों को साथ लिये चले आ रहे थे। मंसाराम को सांप लटकाये आते देखा, तो सहसा उनके मुंह से चीख निकल पड़ी, मगर फिर संभल गये और बोले-मैं तो आ ही रहा था, तुमने क्यों जल्दी की? दे दो, कोई फेंक आए।
यह कहकर बहादुरी के साथ रुक्मिणी के कमरे के द्वार पर जाकर खड़े हो गये और कमरे को खूब देखभाल कर मूंछों पर ताव देते हुए निर्मला के पास जाकर बोले-मैं जब तक आऊं-जाऊं, मंसाराम ने मार डाला। बेसमझ् लड़का डंडा लेकर दौड़ पड़ा। सांप हमेशा भाले से मारना चाहिए। यही तो लड़कों में ऐब है। मैंने ऐसे-ऐसे कितने सांप मारे हैं। सांप को खिला-खिलाकर मारता हूं। कितनों ही को मुट्ठी से पकड़कर मसल दिया है।
रुक्मिणी ने कहा-जाओ भी, देख ली तुम्हारी मर्दानगी।
मुंशीजी झेंपकर बोले-अच्छा जाओ, मैं डरपोक ही सही, तुमसे कुछ इनाम तो नहीं मांग रहा हूं। जाकर महाराज से कहा, खाना निकाले।
मुंशीजी तो भोजन करने गये और निर्मला द्वार की चौखट पर खड़ी सोच रही थी-भगवान्। क्या इन्हें सचमुच कोई भीषण रोग हो रहा है? क्या मेरी दशा को और भी दारुण बनाना चाहते हो? मैं इनकी सेवा कर सकती हूं, सम्मान कर सकी हूं, अपना जीवन इनके चरणों पर अर्पण कर सकती हूं, लेकिन वह नहीं कर सकती, जो मेरे किये नहीं हो सकता। अवस्था का भेद मिटाना मेरे वश की बात नहीं । आखिर यह मुझसे क्या चाहते हैं-समझ् गयी। आह यह बात पहले ही नहीं समझी थी, नहीं तो इनको क्यों इतनी तपस्या करनी पड़ती क्यों इतने स्वांग भरने पड़ते।
---
आगे पढ़ें : अध्याय सात

----------


## suyas08

aage aapki request pe aur khand jode jayenge dhanyawaad

----------


## Rajeev

*पहले तो मैं शुक्रिया करना चाहुगा गुरूजी का जिनहो ने अन्तर्वासना फोरम को पुनः शुरु किया इस के तहे दिल से गुरूजी का बहुत-बहुत शुक्रिया करते है

** इस सूत्र को सबसे पहले मयूरलव ने* *शुरु किया था लेकिन अन्तर्वासना को* *पुनः शुरु करने में ये सूत्र मिट गया था तो मैं इस सूत्र को* *पुनः** शुरु कर रहा हु

** इस में प्रेमचंद की हर एक कहानी प्रतिदिन भेजी जाएगी
*
* धन्यवाद*

----------


## Rajeev

*आत्माराम

वेदों-ग्राम में महादेव सोनार एक सुविख्यात आदमी था। वह अपने सायबान में प्रात: से संध्या तक अँगीठी के सामने बैठा हुआ खटखट किया करता था। यह लगातार ध्वनि सुनने के लोग इतने अभ्यस्त हो गये थे कि जब किसी कारण से वह बंद हो जाती, तो जान पड़ता था, कोई चीज गायब हो गयी। वह नित्य-प्रति एक बार प्रात:काल अपने तोते का पिंजड़ा लिए कोई भजन गाता हुआ तालाब की ओर जाता था। उस धँधले प्रकाश में उसका जर्जर शरीर, पोपला मुँह और झुकी हुई कमर देखकर किसी अपरिचित मनुष्य को उसके पिशाच होने का भ्रम हो सकता था। ज्यों ही लोगों के कानों में आवाज आती—‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता,’ लोग समझ जाते कि भोर हो गयी।
    महादेव का पारिवारिक जीवन सूखमय न था। उसके तीन पुत्र थे, तीन बहुऍं थीं, दर्जनों नाती-पाते थे, लेकिन उसके बोझ को हल्का करने-वाला कोई न था। लड़के कहते—‘तब तक दादा जीते हैं, हम जीवन का आनंद भोग ले, फिर तो यह ढोल गले पड़ेगी ही।’ बेचारे महादेव को कभी-कभी निराहार ही रहना पड़ता। भोजन के समय उसके घर में साम्यवाद का ऐसा गगनभेदी  निर्घोष होता कि वह भूखा ही उठ आता, और नारियल का हुक्का पीता हुआ सो जाता। उनका व्यापसायिक जीवन और भी आशांतिकारक था। यद्यपि वह अपने काम में निपुण था, उसकी खटाई औरों से कहीं ज्यादा शुद्धिकारक और उसकी रासयनिक क्रियाऍं कहीं ज्यादा कष्टसाध्य थीं, तथापि उसे आये दिन शक्की और धैर्य-शून्य प्राणियों के अपशब्द सुनने पड़ते थे, पर महादेव अविचिलित गाम्भीर्य से सिर झुकाये सब कुछ सुना करता था। ज्यों ही यह कलह शांत होता, वह अपने तोते की ओर देखकर पुकार उठता—‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्तदाता।’ इस मंत्र को जपते ही उसके चित्त को पूर्ण शांति प्राप्त हो जाती थी।  
*

----------


## Rajeev

२
    एक दिन संयोगवश किसी लड़के ने पिंजड़े का द्वार खोल दिया। तोता उड़ गया। महादेव ने सिह उठाकर जो पिंजड़े की ओर देखा, तो उसका कलेजा सन्न-से हो गया। तोता कहॉँ गया। उसने फिर पिंजड़े को देखा, तोता गायब था। महादेव घबड़ा कर उठा और इधर-उधर खपरैलों पर निगाह दौड़ाने लगा। उसे संसार में कोई वस्तु अगर प्यारी थी, तो वह यही तोता। लड़के-बालों, नाती-पोतों से उसका जी भर गया था। लड़को की चुलबुल से उसके काम में विघ्न पड़ता था। बेटों से उसे प्रेम न था; इसलिए नहीं कि वे निकम्मे थे; बल्कि इसलिए कि उनके कारण वह अपने आनंददायी कुल्हड़ों की नियमित संख्या से वंचित रह जाता था। पड़ोसियों से  उसे चिढ़ थी, इसलिए कि वे अँगीठी से आग निकाल ले जाते थे। इन समस्त विघ्न-बाधाओं से उसके लिए कोई पनाह थी, तो यही तोता था। इससे उसे किसी प्रकार का कष्ट न होता था। वह अब उस अवस्था में था जब मनुष्य को शांति भोग के सिवा और कोई इच्छा नहीं रहती। 
    तोता एक खपरैल पर बैठा था। महादेव ने पिंजरा उतार लिया और उसे दिखाकर कहने लगा—‘आ आ’ सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदाता।’ लेकिन गॉँव और घर के लड़के एकत्र हो कर चिल्लाने और तालियॉँ बजाने लगे। ऊपर से कौओं ने कॉँव-कॉँव की रट लगायी? तोता उड़ा और गॉँव से बाहर निकल कर एक पेड़ पर जा बैठा। महादेव खाली पिंजडा लिये उसके पीछे दौड़ा, सो दौड़ा। लोगो को उसकी द्रुतिगामिता पर अचम्भा हो रहा था। मोह की इससे सुन्दर, इससे सजीव, इससे भावमय कल्पना नहीं की जा सकती। 
    दोपहर हो गयी थी। किसान लोग खेतों से चले आ रहे थे। उन्हें विनोद का अच्छा अवसर मिला। महादेव को चिढ़ाने में सभी को मजा आता था। किसी ने कंकड़ फेंके, किसी ने तालियॉँ बजायीं। तोता फिर उड़ा और वहाँ से दूर आम के बाग में एक पेड़ की फुनगी पर जा बैठा । महादेव फिर खाली पिंजड़ा लिये मेंढक की भॉँति उचकता चला। बाग में पहुँचा तो पैर के तलुओं से आग निकल रही थी, सिर चक्कर खा रहा था। जब जरा सावधान हुआ, तो फिर पिंजड़ा उठा कर कहने लगे—‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता’ तोता फुनगी से उतर कर नीचे की एक डाल पी आ बैठा, किन्तु महादेव की ओर सशंक नेत्रों से ताक रहा था। महादेव ने समझा, डर रहा है। वह पिंजड़े को छोड़ कर आप एक दूसरे पेड़ की आड़ में छिप गया। तोते ने चारों ओर गौर से देखा, निश्शंक हो गया, अतरा और आ कर पिंजड़े के ऊपर बैठ गया। महादेव का हृदय उछलने लगा। ‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता’ का मंत्र जपता हुआ धीरे-धीरे तोते के समीप आया और लपका कि तोते को पकड़ लें, किन्तु तोता हाथ न आया, फिर पेड़ पर आ बैठा।
    शाम तक यही हाल रहा। तोता कभी इस डाल पर जाता, कभी उस डाल पर। कभी पिंजड़े पर आ बैठता, कभी पिंजड़े के द्वार पर बैठे अपने दाना-पानी की प्यालियों को देखता, और फिर उड़ जाता। बुड्ढा अगर मूर्तिमान मोह था, तो तोता मूर्तिमयी माया। यहॉँ तक कि शाम हो गयी। माया और मोह का यह संग्राम अंधकार में विलीन हो गया।

----------


## Rajeev

३
रात हो गयी ! चारों ओर निबिड़ अंधकार छा गया। तोता न जाने पत्तों में कहॉँ छिपा बैठा था। महादेव जानता था कि रात को तोता कही उड़कर नहीं जा सकता, और न पिंजड़े ही में आ सकता हैं, फिर भी वह उस जगह से हिलने का नाम न लेता था। आज उसने दिन भर कुछ नहीं खाया। रात के भोजन का समय भी निकल गया, पानी की बूँद भी उसके कंठ में न गयी, लेकिन उसे न भूख थी, न प्यास ! तोते के बिना उसे अपना जीवन निस्सार, शुष्क और सूना जान पड़ता था। वह दिन-रात काम करता था;  इसलिए कि यह उसकी अंत:प्रेरणा थी; जीवन के और काम इसलिए करता था कि आदत थी। इन कामों मे उसे अपनी सजीवता का लेश-मात्र भी ज्ञान न होता था। तोता ही वह वस्तु था, जो उसे चेतना की याद दिलाता था। उसका हाथ से जाना जीव का देह-त्याग करना था। 
    महादेव दिन-भर का भूख-प्यासा, थका-मॉँदा, रह-रह कर झपकियॉँ ले लेता था; किन्तु एक क्षण में फिर चौंक कर ऑंखे खोल देता और उस विस्तृत अंधकार में उसकी आवाज सुनायी देती—‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता।’
    आधी रात गुजर गयी थी। सहसा वह कोई आहट पा कर चौका। देखा, एक दूसरे वृक्ष के नीचे एक धुँधला दीपक जल रहा है, और कई आदमी बैंठे हुए आपस में कुछ बातें कर रहे हैं। वे सब चिलम पी रहे थे। तमाखू की महक ने उसे अधीर कर दिया। उच्च स्वर से बोला—‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता’ और उन आदमियों की ओर चिलम पीने चला गया; किन्तु जिस प्रकार बंदूक की आवाज सुनते ही हिरन भाग जाते हैं उसी प्रकार उसे आते देख सब-के-सब उठ कर भागे। कोई इधर गया, कोई उधर। महादेव चिल्लाने लगा—‘ठहरो-ठहरो !’ एकाएक उसे ध्यान आ गया, ये सब चोर हैं। वह जारे से चिल्ला उठा—‘चोर-चोर, पकड़ो-पकड़ो !’ चोरों ने पीछे फिर कर न देखा। 
महादेव दीपक के पास गया, तो उसे एक मलसा रखा हुआ मिला जो मोर्चे से काला हो रहा था। महादेव का हृदय उछलने लगा। उसने कलसे मे हाथ डाला, तो मोहरें थीं। उसने एक मोहरे बाहर निकाली और दीपक के उजाले में देखा। हॉँ मोहर थी। उसने तुरंत कलसा उठा लिया, और दीपक बुझा दिया और पेड़ के नीचे छिप कर बैठ रहा। साह से चोर बन गया।
उसे फिर शंका हुई, ऐसा न हो, चोर लौट आवें, और मुझे अकेला देख कर मोहरें छीन लें। उसने कुछ मोहर कमर में बॉँधी, फिर एक सूखी लकड़ी से जमीन की की मिटटी हटा कर कई गड्ढे बनाये, उन्हें माहरों से भर कर मिटटी से ढँक दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

४
महादेव के अतर्नेत्रों के सामने अब एक दूसरा जगत् था, चिंताओं और कल्पना से परिपूर्ण। यद्यपि अभी कोष के हाथ से निकल जाने का भय था; पर अभिलाषाओं ने अपना काम शुरु कर दिया। एक पक्का मकान बन गया, सराफे की एक भारी दूकान खुल गयी, निज सम्बन्धियों से फिर नाता जुड़ गया, विलास की सामग्रियॉँ एकत्रित हो गयीं। तब तीर्थ-यात्रा करने चले, और वहॉँ से लौट कर बड़े समारोह से यज्ञ, ब्रह्मभोज हुआ। इसके पश्चात एक शिवालय और कुऑं बन गया, एक बाग भी लग गया और वह नित्यप्रति कथा-पुराण सुनने लगा। साधु-सन्तों का आदर-सत्कार होने लगा। 
अकस्मात उसे ध्यान आया, कहीं चोर आ जायँ , तो मैं भागूँगा क्यों-कर? उसने परीक्षा करने के लिए कलसा उठाया। और दो सौ पग तक बेतहाशा भागा हुआ चला गया। जान पड़ता था, उसके पैरो में पर लग गये हैं। चिंता शांत हो गयी। इन्हीं कल्पनाओं में रात व्यतीत हो गयी। उषा का आगमन हुआ, हवा जागी, चिड़ियॉँ गाने लगीं। सहसा महादेव के कानों में आवाज आयी—
    ‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता,
    राम के चरण में चित्त लगा।’
यह बोल सदैव महादेव की जिह्वा पर रहता था। दिन में सहस्रों ही बार ये शब्द उसके मुँह से निकलते थे, पर उनका धार्मिक भाव कभी भी उसके अन्त:कारण को स्पर्श न करता था। जैसे किसी बाजे से राग निकलता हैं, उसी प्रकार उसके मुँह से यह बोल निकलता था। निरर्थक और प्रभाव-शून्य। तब उसका हृदय-रुपी वृक्ष पत्र-पल्लव विहीन था। यह निर्मल वायु उसे गुंजरित न कर सकती थी; पर अब उस वृक्ष में कोपलें और शाखाऍं निकल आयी थीं। इन वायु-प्रवाह से झूम उठा, गुंजित हो गया। 
अरुणोदय का समय था। प्रकृति एक अनुरागमय प्रकाश में डूबी हुई थी। उसी समय तोता पैरों को जोड़े हुए ऊँची डाल से उतरा, जैसे आकाश से कोई तारा टूटे और आ कर पिंजड़े में बैठ गया। महादेव प्रफुल्लित हो कर दौड़ा और पिंजड़े को उठा कर बोला—आओ आत्माराम तुमने कष्ट तो बहुत दिया, पर मेरा जीवन भी सफल कर दिया। अब तुम्हें चॉँदी के पिंजड़े में रखूंगा और सोने से मढ़ दूँगा।’ उसके रोम-रोम के परमात्मा के गुणानुवाद की ध्वनि निकलने लगी। प्रभु तुम कितने दयावान् हो ! यह तुम्हारा असीम वात्सल्य है, नहीं तो मुझ पापी, पतित प्राणी कब इस कृपा के योग्य था ! इस पवित्र भावों से आत्मा विन्हल हो गयी  ! वह अनुरक्त हो कर कह उठा—
‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता,
राम के चरण में चित्त लागा।’

उसने एक हाथ में पिंजड़ा लटकाया, बगल में कलसा दबाया और घर चला।

----------


## Rajeev

५
महादेव घर पहुँचा, तो अभी कुछ अँधेरा था। रास्ते में एक कुत्ते के सिवा और किसी से भेंट न हुई, और कुत्ते को मोहरों से विशेष प्रेम नहीं होता। उसने कलसे को एक नाद में छिपा दिया, और कोयले से अच्छी तरह ढँक कर अपनी कोठरी में रख आया। जब दिन निकल आया तो वह सीधे पुराहित के घर पहुँचा। पुरोहित पूजा पर बैठे सोच रहे थे—कल ही मुकदमें की पेशी हैं और अभी तक हाथ में कौड़ी भी नहीं—यजमानो में कोई सॉँस भी लेता। इतने में महादेव ने पालागन की। पंड़ित जी ने मुँह फेर लिया। यह अमंगलमूर्ति कहॉँ से आ पहुँची, मालमू नहीं, दाना भी मयस्सर होगा या नहीं। रुष्ट हो कर पूछा—क्या है जी, क्या कहते हो। जानते नहीं, हम इस समय पूजा पर रहते हैं।
महादेव ने कहा—महाराज, आज मेरे यहॉँ सत्यनाराण की कथा है। 
पुरोहित जी विस्मित हो गये। कानों पर विश्वास न हुआ। महादेव
के घर कथा का होना उतनी ही असाधारण घटना थी, जितनी अपने घर से किसी भिखारी के लिए भीख निकालना। पूछा—आज क्या है?
    महादेव बोला—कुछ नहीं, ऐसा इच्छा हुई कि आज भगवान की कथा सुन लूँ।
प्रभात ही से तैयारी होने लगी। वेदों के निकटवर्ती गॉँवो में सूपारी फिरी। कथा के उपरांत भोज का भी नेवता था। जो सुनता आश्चर्य करता आज रेत में दूब कैसे जमी। 
    संध्या समय जब सब लोग जमा हो, और पंडित जी अपने सिंहासन पर विराजमान हुए, तो महादेव खड़ा होकर उच्च स्वर में बोला—भाइयों मेरी सारी उम्र छल-कपट में कट गयी। मैंने न जाने कितने आदमियों को दगा दी, कितने खरे को खोटा किया; पर अब भगवान ने मुझ पर दया की है, वह मेरे मुँह की कालिख को मिटाना चाहते हैं। मैं आप सब भाइयों से ललकार कर कहता हूँ कि जिसका मेरे जिम्मे जो कुछ निकलता हो, जिसकी जमा मैंने मार ली हो, जिसके चोखे माल का खोटा कर दिया हो, वह आकर अपनी एक-एक कौड़ी चुका ले, अगर कोई यहॉँ न आ सका हो, तो आप लोग उससे जाकर कह दीजिए, कल से एक महीने तक, जब जी चाहे, आये और अपना हिसाब चुकता कर ले। गवाही-साखी का काम नहीं।
    सब लोग सन्नाटे में आ गये। कोई मार्मिक भाव से सिर हिला कर बोला—हम कहते न थे। किसी ने अविश्वास से कहा—क्या खा कर भरेगा, हजारों को टोटल हो जायगा।
    एक ठाकुर ने ठठोली की—और जो लोग सुरधाम चले गये। 
    महादेव ने उत्तर दिया—उसके घर वाले तो होंगे।
किन्तु इस समय लोगों को वसूली की इतनी इच्छा न थी, जितनी यह जानने की कि इसे इतना धन मिल कहॉँ से गया। किसी को महादेव के पास आने का साहस न हुआ। देहात के आदमी थे, गड़े मुर्दे उखाड़ना क्या जानें। फिर प्राय: लोगों को याद भी न था कि उन्हें महादेव से क्या पाना हैं, और ऐसे पवित्र अवसर पर भूल-चूक हो जाने का भय उनका मुँह बन्द किये हुए था। सबसे बड़ी बात यह थी कि महादेव की साधुता ने उन्हीं वशीभूत कर लिया था। 
    अचानक पुरोहित जी बोले—तुम्हें याद हैं, मैंने एक कंठा बनाने के लिए सोना दिया था, तुमने कई माशे तौल में उड़ा दिये थे। 
महादेव—हॉँ, याद हैं, आपका कितना नुकसान हुआ होग।
पुरोहित—पचास रुपये से कम न होगा।
महादेव ने कमर से दो मोहरें निकालीं और पुरोहित जी के सामने रख दीं।
    पुरोहितजी की लोलुपता पर टीकाऍं होने लगीं। यह बेईमानी हैं, बहुत हो, तो दो-चार रुपये का नुकसान हुआ होगा। बेचारे से पचास रुपये ऐंठ लिए। नारायण का भी डर नहीं। बनने को पंड़ित, पर नियत ऐसी खराब राम-राम !
    लोगों को महादेव पर एक श्रद्धा-सी हो गई। एक घंटा बीत गया पर उन सहस्रों मनुष्यों में से एक भी खड़ा न हुआ। तब महादेव ने फिर कहॉँ—मालूम होता है, आप लोग अपना-अपना हिसाब भूल गये हैं, इसलिए आज कथा होने दीजिए। मैं एक महीने तक आपकी राह देखूँगा। इसके पीछे तीर्थ यात्रा करने चला जाऊँगा। आप सब भाइयों से मेरी विनती है कि आप मेरा उद्धार करें। 
    एक महीने तक महादेव लेनदारों की राह देखता रहा। रात को चोंरो के भय से नींद न आती। अब वह कोई काम न करता। शराब का चसका भी छूटा। साधु-अभ्यागत जो द्वार पर आ जाते, उनका यथायोग्य सत्कार करता। दूर-दूर उसका सुयश फैल गया। यहॉँ तक कि महीना पूरा हो गया और एक आदमी भी हिसाब लेने न आया। अब महादेव को ज्ञान हुआ कि संसार में कितना धर्म, कितना सद्व्यवहार हैं। अब उसे मालूम हुआ कि संसार बुरों के लिए बुरा हैं और अच्छे के लिए अच्छा।

----------


## Rajeev

६
इस घटना को हुए पचास वर्ष बीत चुके हैं। आप वेदों जाइये, तो दूर ही से एक सुनहला कलस दिखायी देता है। वह ठाकुरद्वारे का कलस है। उससे मिला हुआ एक पक्का तालाब हैं, जिसमें खूब कमल खिले रहते हैं। उसकी मछलियॉँ कोई नहीं पकड़ता; तालाब के किनारे एक विशाल समाधि है। यही आत्माराम का स्मृति-चिन्ह है, उसके सम्बन्ध में विभिन्न किंवदंतियॉँ प्रचलित है। कोई कहता  हैं, वह रत्नजटित पिंजड़ा स्वर्ग को चला गया, कोई कहता, वह ‘सत्त गुरुदत्त’ कहता हुआ अंतर्ध्यान हो गया, पर यर्थाथ यह हैं कि उस पक्षी-रुपी चंद्र को किसी बिल्ली-रुपी राहु ने ग्रस लिया। लोग कहते हैं, आधी रात को अभी तक तालाब के किनारे आवाज आती है—
‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता,
राम के चरण में चित्त लागा।’
महादेव के विषय में भी कितनी ही जन-श्रुतियॉँ है। उनमें सबसे मान्य यह है कि आत्माराम के समाधिस्थ होने के बाद वह कई संन्यासियों के साथ हिमालय चला गया, और वहॉँ से लौट कर न आया। उसका नाम आत्माराम प्रसिद्ध हो गया।

----------


## Rajeev

दुर्गा का मन्दिर

बाबू ब्रजनाथ कानून पढ़ने में मग्न थे, और उनके दोनों बच्चे लड़ाई करने में। श्यामा चिल्लाती, कि मुन्नू मेरी गुड़िया नहीं देता। मुन्नु रोता था कि श्यामा ने मेरी मिठाई खा ली। 
    ब्रजनाथ ने क्रुद्घ हो कर भामा से कहा—तुम इन दुष्टों को यहॉँ से हटाती हो कि नहीं? नहीं तो मैं एक-एक की खबर लेता हूँ। 
    भामा चूल्हें में आग जला रही थी, बोली—अरे तो अब क्या संध्या को भी पढ़तेही रहोगे? जरा दम तो ले लो।
    ब्रज०--उठा तो न जाएगा; बैठी-बैठी वहीं से कानून बघारोगी ! अभी एक-आध को पटक दूंगा, तो वहीं से गरजती हुई आओगी कि हाय-हाय ! बच्चे को मार डाला ! 
    भामा—तो मैं कुछ बैठी या सोयी तो नहीं हूँ। जरा एक घड़ी तुम्हीं लड़को को बहलाओगे, तो क्या होगा ! कुछ मैंने ही तो उनकी नौकरी नहीं लिखायी!
    ब्रजनाथ से कोई जवाब न देते बन पड़ा। क्रोध पानी के समान बहाव का मार्ग न पा कर और भी प्रबल हो जाता है। यद्यपि ब्रजनाथ नैतिक सिद्धांतों के ज्ञाता थे; पर उनके पालन में इस समय कुशल न दिखायी दी। मुद्दई और मुद्दालेह, दोनों को एक ही लाठी हॉँका, और दोनों को रोते-चिल्लाते छोड़ कानून का ग्रंथ बगल में दबा कालेज-पार्क की राह ली।

----------


## Rajeev

२
सावन का महीना था। आज कई दिन के बाद बादल हटे थे। हरे-भरे वृक्ष सुनहरी चादर ओढ़े खड़े थे। मृदु समीर सावन का राग गाता था, और बगुले डालियों पर बैठे हिंडोले झूल रहे थे। ब्रजनाथ एक बेंच पर आ बैठे और किताब खोली। लेकिन इस ग्रंथ को अपेक्षा प्रकृति-ग्रंथ का अवलोकन अधिक चित्ताकर्षक था। कभी आसमान को पढ़ते थे, कभी पत्तियों को, कभी छविमयी हरियाली को और कभी सामने मैदान में खेलते हुए लड़कों को। 
    एकाएक उन्हें सामने घास पर कागज की एक पुड़िया दिखायी दी। माया ने जिज्ञासा की—आड़ में चलो, देखें इसमें क्या है।
    बुद्धि ने कहा—तुमसे मतलब? पड़ी रहने दो।
लेकिन जिज्ञासा-रुपी माया की जीत हुई। ब्रजनाथ ने उठ कर पुड़िया उठा ली। कदाचित् किसी के पैसे पुड़िया में लिपटे गिर पड़े हैं। खोल कर देखा; सावरेन थे। गिना, पुरे आठ निकले। कुतूहल की सीमा न रही। 
    ब्रजनाथ की छाती धड़कने लगी। आठों सावरेन हाथ में लिये सोचने लगे, इन्हें क्या करुँ? अगर यहीं रख दूँ, तो न जाने किसकी नजर पड़े; न मालूम कौन उठा ले जाय ! नहीं यहॉँ रखना उचित नहीं। चलूँ थाने में इत्तला कर दूँ और ये सावरेन थानेदार को सौंप दूँ। जिसके होंगे वह आप ले जायगा या अगर उसको न भी मिलें, तो मुझ पर कोई दोष न रहेगा, मैं तो अपने उत्तरदायित्व से मुक्त हो जाऊँगा। 
    माया ने परदे की आड़ से मंत्र मारना शुरु किया। वह थाने नहीं गये, सोचा—चलूं भामा से एक दिल्लगी करुँ। भोजन तैयार होगा। कल इतमीनान से थाने जाऊँगा।
    भामा ने सावरेन देखे, तो हृदय मे एक गुदगुदी-सी हुई। पूछा किसकी है?
ब्रज०--मेरी।
भामा—चलो, कहीं हो न !
ब्रज०—पड़ी मिली है।
भामा—झूठ बात। ऐसे ही भाग्य के बली हो, तो सच बताओ कहॉँ मिली? किसकी है?
ब्रज०—सच कहता हूँ, पड़ी मिली है। 
भामा—मेरी कसम?
ब्रज०—तुम्हारी कसम।
भामा गिन्नयों को पति के हाथ से छीनने की चेष्टा करने लगी। 
ब्रजनाथ के कहा—क्यों छीनती हो?
भामा—लाओ, मैं अपने पास रख लूँ।
ब्रज०—रहने दो, मैं इसकी इत्तला करने थाने जाता हूँ।
भामा का मुख मलिन हो गया। बोली—पड़े हुए धन की क्या इत्तला?
ब्रज०—हॉँ, और क्या, इन आठ गिन्नियों के लिए ईमान बिगाडूँगा? 
भामा—अच्छा तो सवेरे चले जाना। इस समय जाओगे, तो आने में देर होगी।
    ब्रजनाथ ने भी सोचा, यही अच्छा। थानेवाले रात को तो कोई कारवाई करेंगे नहीं। जब अशर्फियों को पड़ा रहना है, तब जेसे थाना वैसे मेरा घर। 
    गिन्नियॉँ संदूक में रख दीं। खा-पी कर लेटे, तो भामा ने हँस कर कहा—आया धन क्यों छोड़ते हो? लाओ, मैं अपने लिए एक गुलूबंद बनवा लूँ, बहुत दिनों से जी तरस रहा है।
माया ने इस समय हास्य का रुप धारण किया। 
ब्रजनाथ ने तिरस्कार करके कहा—गुलूबंद की लालसा में गले में फॉँसी लगाना चाहती हो क्या?

----------


## Rajeev

३
प्रात:काल ब्रजनाथ थाने के लिए तैयार हूए। कानून का एक लेक्चर छूट जायेगा, कोई हरज नहीं। वह इलाहाबाद के हाईकोर्ट में अनुवादक थे। नौकरी में उन्नति की आशा न देख कर साल भर से वकालत की तैयारी में मग्न थे; लेकिन अभी कपड़े पहन ही रहे थे कि उनके एक मित्र मुंशी गोरेवाला आ कर बैठ गये, ओर अपनी पारिवारिक दुश्चिंताओं की विस्मृति की रामकहानी सुना कर अत्यंत विनीत भाव से बोले—भाई साहब, इस समय मैं इन झंझटों मे ऐसा फँस गया हूँ कि बुद्धि कुछ काम नहीं करती। तुम बड़े आदमी हो। इस समय कुछ सहायता करो। ज्यादा नहीं तीस रुपये दे दो। किसी न किसी तरह काम चला लूँगा, आज तीस तारीख है। कल शाम को तुम्हें रुपये मिल जायँगे।
    ब्रजनाथ बड़े आदमी तो न थे; किन्तु बड़प्पन की हवा बॉँध रखी थी। यह मिथ्याभिमान उनके स्वभाव की एक दुर्बलता थी। केवल अपने वैभव का प्रभाव डालने के लिए ही वह बहुधा मित्रों की छोटी-मोटी आवश्यकताओं पर अपनी वास्तविक आवश्यकताओं को निछावर कर दिया करत थे, लेकिन भामा को इस विषय में उनसे सहानुभूति न थी, इसलिए जब ब्रजनाथ पर इस प्रकार का संकट आ पड़ता था, तब थोड़ी देर के लिए उनकी पारिवारिक शांति अवश्य नष्ट हो जाती थी। उनमें इनकार करने या टालने की हिम्मत न थी।
    वह सकुचाते हुए भामा के पास गये और बोले—तुम्हारे पास तीस रुपये तो न होंगे? मुंशी गोरेलाल मॉँग रहे है।
भामा ने रुखाई से रहा—मेरे पास तो रुपये नहीं।
ब्रज०—होंगे तो जरुर, बहाना करती हो। 
भामा—अच्छा, बहाना ही सही।
ब्रज०—तो मैं उनसे क्या कह दूँ !
भामा—कह दो घर में रुपये नहीं हैं, तुमसे न कहते बने, तो मैं पर्दे की आड़ से कह दूँ।
ब्रज०--कहने को तो मैं कह दूँ, लेकिन उन्हें विश्वास न आयेगा। समझेंगे, बहाना कर रहे हैं।
भामा--समझेंगे; तो समझा करें। 
ब्रज०—मुझसे ऐसी बमुरौवती नहीं हो सकती। रात-दिन का साथ ठहरा, कैसे इनकार करुँ?
भामा—अच्छा, तो जो मन में आवे, सो करो। मैं एक बार कह चुकी, मेरे पास रुपये नहीं।
ब्रजनाथ मन में बहुत खिन्न हुए। उन्हें विश्वास था कि भामा के पास रुपये है; लेकिन केवल मुझे लज्जित करने के लिए इनकार कर रही है। दुराग्रह ने संकल्प को दृढ़ कर दिया। संदूक से दो गिन्नियॉँ निकालीं और गोरेलाल को दे कर बोले—भाई, कल शाम को कचहरी से आते ही रुपये दे जाना। ये एक आदमी की अमानत हैं, मैं इसी समय देने जा रहा था    --यदि कल रुपये न पहुँचे तो मुझे बहुत लज्जित होना पड़ेगा; कहीं मुँह दिखाने योग्य न रहूँगा। 
गोरेलाल ने मन में कहा—अमानत स्त्री के सिवा और किसकी होगी, और गिन्नियॉँ जेब मे रख कर घर की राह ली।

----------


## Rajeev

४
आज पहली तारीख की संध्या है। ब्रजनाथ दरवाजे पर बैठे गोरेलाल का इंतजार कर रहे है। 
पॉँच बज गये, गोरेलाल अभी तक नहीं आये। ब्रजनाथ की ऑंखे रास्ते की तरफ लगी हुई थीं। हाथ में एक पत्र था; लेकिन पढ़ने में जी नहीं लगता था। हर तीसरे मिनट रास्ते की ओर देखने लगते थे; लेकिन सोचते थे—आज वेतन मिलने का दिन है। इसी कारण आने में देर हो रही है। आते ही होंगे। छ: बजे, गोरे लाल का पता नहीं। कचहरी के कर्मचारी एक-एक करके चले आ रहे थे। ब्रजनाथ को कोई बार धोखा हुआ। वह आ रहे हैं। जरुर वही हैं। वैसी ही अचनक है। वैसे ही टोपी है। चाल भी वही है। हॉँ, वही हैं। इसी तरफ आ रहे हैं। अपने हृदय से एक बोझा-सा उतरता मालूम हुआ; लेकिन निकट आने पर ज्ञात हुआ कि कोई और है। आशा की कल्पित मूर्ति दुराशा में बदल गयी। 
    ब्रजनाथ का चित्त खिन्न होने लगा। वह एक बार कुरसी से उठे। बरामदे की चौखट पर खडे हो, सड़क पर दोनों तरफ निगाह दौड़ायी। कहीं पता नहीं। दो-तीन बार दूर से आते हुए इक्कों को देख कर गोरेलाल का भ्रम हुआ। आकांक्षा की प्रबलता ! 
    सात बजे; चिराग जल गये। सड़क पर अँधेरा छाने लगा। ब्रजनाथ सड़क पर उद्विग्न भाव से टहलने लगे। इरादा हुआ, गोरेलाल के घर चलूँ, उधर कदम बढाये; लेकिन हृदय कॉँप रहा था कि कहीं वह रास्ते में आते हुए न मिल जायँ, तो समझें कि थोड़े-से रुपयों के लिए इतने व्याकुल हो गये। थोड़ी ही दूर गये कि किसी को आते देखा। भ्रम हुआ, गोरेलाल है, मुड़े और सीधे बरामदे में आकर दम लिया, लेकिन फिर वही धोखा ! फिर वही भ्रांति ! तब सोचले लगे कि इतनी देर क्यों हो रही हैं? क्या अभी तक वह कचहरी से न आये होंगे ! ऐसा कदापि नहीं हो सकता। उनके दफ्तर-वाले मुद्दत हुई, निकल गये। बस दो बातें हो सकती हैं, या तो उन्होंने कल आने का निश्चय कर लिया, समझे होंगे, रात को कौन जाय, या जान-बूझ कर बैठे होंगे, देना न चाहते होंगे, उस समय उनको गरज थी, इस समय मुझे गरज है। मैं ही किसी को क्यों न भेज दूँ? लेकिन किसे भेजूँ? मुन्नू जा सकता है। सड़क ही पर मकान है। यह सोच कर कमरे में गये, लैप जलाया और पत्र लिखने बैठे, मगर ऑंखें द्वार ही की ओर लगी हुई थी। अकस्मात् किसी के पैरों की आहट सुनाई दी। परन्तु पत्र को एक किताब  के नीचे दबा लिया और बरामद में चले आये। देखा, पड़ोस का एक कुँजड़ा तार पढ़ाने आया है। उससे बोले—भाई, इस समय फुरसत नहीं हैं; थोड़ी देर में आना। उसने कहा--बाबू जी, घर भर के आदमी घबराये हैं, जरा एक निगाह देख लीजिए। निदान ब्रजनाथ ने झुँझला कर उसके हाथ से तार ले लिया, और सरसरी नजर से देख कर बोले—कलकत्ते से आया है। माल नहीं पहुँचा। कुँजड़े ने डरते-डरते कहा—बाबू जी, इतना और देख लीजिए किसने भेजा है। इस पर ब्रजनाथ ने तार फेंक दिया और बोले--मुझे इस वक्त फुरसत नहीं है।
    आठ बज गये। ब्रजनाथ को निराशा होने लगी—मुन्नू इतनी रात बीते नहीं जा सकता। मन में निश्चय किया, आज ही जाना चाहिए, बला से बुरा मानेंगे। इसकी कहॉँ तक चिंता करुँ स्पष्ट कह दूँगा मेरे रुपये दे दो। भलमानसी भलेमानसों से निभाई जा सकती है। ऐसे धूर्तो के साथ भलमनसी का व्यवहार करना मूर्खता हैं अचकन पहनी; घर में जाकर माया से कहा—जरा एक काम से बाहर जाता हूँ, किवाड़े बन्द कर लो। 
    चलने को तो चले; लेकिन पग-पग पर रुकते जाते थे। गोरेलाल का घर दूर से दिखाई दिया; लैंप जल रहा था। ठिठक गये और सोचने लगे चल कर क्या कहूँगा? कहीं उन्होंने जाते-जाते रपए निकाल कर दे दिये, और देर के लिए क्षमा मॉँगी तो मुझे बड़ी झेंप होगी। वह मुझे क्षुद्र, ओछा, धैर्यहीन समझेंगे। नहीं, रुपयों की आतचीत करूँ? कहूंगा—भाई घर में बड़ी देर से पेट दर्द कर रहा है। तुम्हारे पास पुराना तेज सिरका तो नहीं है मगर नहीं, यह बहाना कुछ भद्दा-सा प्रतीत होता है। साफ कलई खुल जायगी। ऊंह ! इस झंझट की जरुरत ही क्या है। वह मुझे देखकर आप ही समझ जायेंगे। इस विषय में बातचीत की कुछ नौबत ही न आवेगी। ब्रजनाथ इसी उधेड़बुन में आगे बढ़ते चले जाते थे जैसे नदी में लहरें चाहे किसी ओर चलें, धारा अपना मार्ग नहीं छोड़ती।
    गोरेलाल का घर आ गया। द्वार बंद था। ब्रजनाथ को उन्हें पुकारने का साहस न हुआ, समझे खाना खा रहे होंगे। दरवाजे के सामने से निकले, और धीरे-धीरे टहलते हुए एक मील तक चले गए। नौ बजने की आवाज कान में आयी। गोरेलाल भोजन कर चुके होंगे, यह सोचकर लौट पड़े; लेकिन द्वार पर पहुंचे तो, अंधेरा था। वह आशा-रूपी दीपक बुझ गया था। एक मिनट तक दुविधा में खड़े रहे। क्या करूँ। अभी बहुत सबेरा है। इतनी जल्दी थोड़े ही सो गए होंगे? दबे पॉँव बरामदे पर चढ़े। द्वार पर कान लगा कर सुना, चारों ओर ताक रहे थे कि कहीं कोई देख न ले। कुछ बातचीत की भनक कान में पड़ी। ध्यान से सुना। स्त्री कह रही थी-रुपये तो सब उठ रए, ब्रजनाथ को कहॉँ से दोगे? गोरेलाल ने उत्तर दिया-ऐसी कौन सी उतावली है, फिर दे देंगे। और दरख्वास्त दे दी है, कल मंजूर हो ही जायगी। तीन महीने के बाद लौटेंगे तब देखा जायगा।
    ब्रजनाथ को ऐसा जान पड़ा मानों मुँह पर किसी न तमाचा मार दिया।
    क्रोध और नैराश्य से भरे हुए बरामदे में उतर आए। घर चले तो सीधे कदम न पड़ते थे, जैसे कोई दिन-भर का थका-मॉंदा पथिक हो।

----------


## Rajeev

५
ब्रजनाथ रात-भर करवटें बदलते रहे। कभी गोरेलाल की धुर्तता पर क्रोध आता था, कभी अपनी सरलता पर; मालूम नहीं; किस गरीब के रुपये हैं। उस पर क्या बीती होगी ! लेकिन अब क्रोध या खेद रो क्या लाभ? सोचने लगे--रुपये कहॉँ से आवेंगे? भाभा पहले ही इनकार कर चुकी है, वेतन में इतनी गुंजाइश नहीं। दस-पॉँच रुपये की बात होती तो कतर ब्योंत करता। तो क्या करू? किसी से उधार लूँ। मगर मुझे कौन देगा। आज तक किसी से मॉँगने का संयोग नहीं पड़ा, और अपना कोई ऐसा मित्र है भी नहीं। जो लोग हैं, मुझी को सताया करते हैं, मुझे क्या देंगे। हॉँ, यदि कुछ दिन कानून छोड़कर अनुवाद करने में परिश्रम करूँ, तो रुपये मिल सकते हैं। कम-से-कम एक मास का कठिन परिश्रम है। सस्ते अनुवादकों के मारे दर भी तो गिर गयी है ! हा निर्दयी ! तूने बड़ी दगा की। न जाने किस जन्म का बैर चुकाया है। कहीं का न रखा !
    दूसरे दिन ब्रजनाथ को रुपयों की धुन सवार हुई। सबेरे कानून के लेक्चर में सम्मिलित होते, संध्या को कचहरी से तजवीजों का पुलिंदा घर लाते और आधी रात बैठे अनुवाद किया करते। सिर उठाने की मुहलत न मिलती ! कभी एक-दो भी बज जाते। जब मस्तिष्क बिलकुल शिथिल हो जाता तब विवश होकर चारपाई पर पड़े रहते।
    लेकिन इतने परिश्रम का अभ्यास न होने के कारण कभी-कभी सिर में दर्द होने लगता। कभी पाचन-क्रिया में विध्न पड़ जाता, कभी ज्वर चढ़ आता। तिस पर भी वह मशीन की तरह काम में लगे रहते। भाभा कभी-कभी झुँझला कर कहती--अजी, लेट भी रहो; बड़े धर्मात्मा बने हो। तुम्हारे जैसे दस-पॉँच आदमी और होते, तो संसार का काम ही बन्द हो जाता। ब्रजनाथ इस बाधाकारी व्यंग का उत्तर न देते, दिन निकलते ही फिर वही चरखा ले बैठते।
    यहॉँ तक कि तीन सप्ताह बीत गये और पचीस रुपये हाथ आ गए। ब्रजनाथ सोचते थे--दो तीन दिन में बेड़ा पार है; लेकिन इक्कीसवें दिन उन्हें प्रचंड ज्वर चढ़ आया और तीन दिन तक न उतरा। छुट्टी लेनी पड़ी, शय्यासेवी बन गए। भादों का महीना था। भाभा ने समझा, पित्त का, प्रकोप है; लेकिन जब एक सप्ताह तक डाक्टर की औषधि सेवन करने पर भी ज्वर न उतरा तब घबरायी। ब्रजनाथ प्राय: ज्वर में बक-झक भी करने लगते। भाभा सुनकर डर के मारे कमरे में से भाग जाती। बच्चों को पकड़ कर दूसरे कमरे में बन्द कर देती। अब उसे शंका होने लगती थी कि कहीं यह कष्ट उन्हीं रुपयों के कारण तो नहीं भोगना पड़ रहा है ! कौन जाने, रुपयेवाले ने कुछ कर धर दिया हो ! जरूर यही बात है, नहीं तो औषधि से लाभ क्यों नहीं होता?
    संकट पड़ने पर हम धर्म-भीरु हो जाते हैं, औषधियों से निराश होकर देवताओं की शरण लेते हैं। भाभा ने भी देवताओं की शरण ली। वह जन्माष्टमी, शिवरात्रि का कठिन व्रत शुरू किया।
    आठ दिन पूरे हो गए। अंतिम दिन आया। प्रभात का समय था। भाभा ने ब्रजनाथ को दवा पिलाई और दोनों बालकों को लेकर दुर्गा जी की पूजा करने के लिए चली। उसका हृदय आराध्य देवी के प्रति श्रद्धा से परिपूर्ण था। मन्दिर के ऑंगन में पहुँची। उपासक आसनों पर बैठे हुए दुर्गापाठ कर रहे थे। धूप और अगर की सुगंध उड़ रही थी। उसने मन्दिर में प्रवेश किया। सामने दुर्गा की विशाल प्रतिमा शोभायमान थी। उसके मुखारविंद पर एक विलक्षण दीप्त झलक रही थी। बड़े-बड़े उज्जल नेत्रों से प्रभा की किरणें छिटक रही थीं। पवित्रता का एक समॉँ-सा छाया हुआ था। भाभा इस दीप्तवर्ण मूर्ति के सम्मुख साधी ऑंखों से ताक न सकी। उसके अन्त:करण में एक निर्मल, विशुद्ध भाव-पूर्ण भय का उदय हो आया। उसने ऑंखें बन्द कर लीं। घुटनों के बल बैठ गयी, और हाथ जोड़ कर करुण स्वर से बोली—माता, मुझ पर दया करो।
    उसे ऐसा ज्ञात हुआ, मानों देवी मुस्कराई। उसे उन दिव्य नेत्रों से एक ज्योति-सी निकल कर अपने हृदय में आती हुई मालूम हुई। उसके कानों में देवी के मुँह से निकले ये शब्द सुनाई दिए—पराया धन लौटा दे, तेरा भला होगा।
    भाभा उठ बैठी। उसकी ऑंखों में निर्मल भक्ति का आभास झलक रहा था। मुखमंडल से पवित्र प्रेम बरसा पड़ता था। देवी ने कदाचित् उसे अपनी प्रभा के रंग में डूबा दिया था।
    इतने में दूसरी एक स्त्री आई। उसके उज्जल केश बिखरे और मुरझाए हुए चेहरे के दोनों ओर लटक रहे थे। शरीर पर केवल एक श्वेत साड़ी थी। हाथ में चूड़ियों के सिवा और कोई आभूषण न था। शोक और नैराश्य की साक्षात् मूर्ति मालूम होती थी। उसने भी देवी के सामने सिर झुकाया और दोनों हाथों से ऑंचल फैला कर बोली—देवी, जिसने मेरा धन लिया हो, उसका सर्वनाश करो।
    जैसे सितार मिजराब की चोट खा कर थरथरा उठता है, उसी प्रकार भाभा का हृदय अनिष्ट के भय से थरथरा उठा। ये शब्द तीव्र शर के समान उसके कलेजे में चुभ गए। उसने देवी की ओर कातर नेत्रों से देखा। उनका ज्योतिर्मय स्वरूप भयंकर था, नेत्रों से भीषण ज्वाला निकल रही थी। भाभा के अन्त:करण में सर्वथा आकाश से, मंदिर के सामने वाले वृक्षों से; मंदिर के स्तंभों से, सिंहासन के ऊपर जलते हुए दीपक से और देवी के विकराल मुँह से ये शब्द निकलकर गूँजने लगे--पराया धन लौटा दे, नहीं तो तेरा सर्वनाश हो जायगा।
    भाभा खड़ी हो गई और उस वृद्धा से बोली-क्यों माता, तुम्हारा धन किसी ने ले लिया है?
    वृद्धा ने इस प्रकार उसकी ओर देखा, मानों डूबते को तिनके का सहारा मिला। बोली—हॉं बेटी !
    भाभा--कितने दिन हुए ?
    वृद्धा--कोई डेढ़ महीना।
    भामा--कितने रुपये थे?
    वृद्धा--पूरे एक सौ बीस।
    भामा--कैसे खोए?
    वृद्धा--क्या जाने कहीं गिर गए। मेरे स्वामी पलटन में नौकर थे। आज कई बरस हुए, वह परलोक सिधारे। अब मुझे सरकार से आठ रुपए साल पेन्शन मिलती है। अक्की दो साल की पेन्शन एक साथ ही मिली थी। खजाने से रुपए लेकर आ रही थी। मालूम नहीं, कब और कहॉँ गिर पड़े। आठ गिन्नियॉँ थीं।
    भामा--अगर वे तुम्हें मिल जायँ तो क्या दोगी।
    वृद्धा--अधिक नहीं, उसमें से पचास रुपए दे दूँगी।
    भामा रुपये क्या होंगे, कोई उससे अच्छी चीज दो।
    वृद्धा--बेटी और क्या दूँ जब तक जीऊँगी, तुम्हारा यश गाऊँगी। 
    भामा--नहीं, इसकी मुझे आवश्यकता नहीं !
    वृद्धा--बेटी, इसके सिवा मेरे पास क्या है?
    भामा--मुझे आर्शीवाद दो। मेरे पति बीमार हैं, वह अच्छे हो जायँ।
    वृद्धा--क्या उन्हीं को रुपये मिले हैं?
    भामा--हॉँ, वह उसी दिन से तुम्हें खोज रहे हैं। 
    वृद्धा घुटनों के बल बैठ गई, और ऑंचल फैला कर कम्पित स्वर से बोली--देवी ! इनका कल्याण करो।
भामा ने फिर देवी की ओर सशंक दृष्टि से देखा। उनके दिव्य रूप पर प्रेम का प्रकाश था। ऑंखों में दया की आनंददायिनी झलक थी। उस समय भामा के अंत:करण में कहीं स्वर्गलोक से यह ध्वनि सुनाई दी--जा तेरा कल्याण होगा।
    संध्या का समय है। भामा ब्रजनाथ के साथ इक्के पर बैठी तुलसी के घर, उसकी थाती लौटाने जा रही है। ब्रजनाथ के बड़े परिश्रम की कमायी जो डाक्टर की भेंट हो चुकी है, लेकिन भामा ने एक पड़ोसी के हाथ अपने कानों के झुमके बेचकर रुपये जुटाए हैं। जिस समय झुमके बनकर आये थे, भामा बहुत प्रसन्न हुई थी। आज उन्हें बेचकर वह उससे भी अधिक प्रसन्न है।
    जब ब्रजनाथ ने आठों गिन्नियॉँ उसे दिखाई थीं, उसके हृदय में एक गुदगुदी-सी हुई थी; लेकिन यह हर्ष मुख पर आने का साहस न कर सका था। आज उन गिन्नियों को हाथ से जाते समय उसका हार्दिक आनन्द ऑंखों में चमक रहा है, ओठों पर नाच रहा है, कपोलों को रंग रहा है, और अंगों पर किलोल कर रहा है; वह इंद्रियों का आनंद  था, यह आत्मा का आनंद है; वह आनंद लज्जा के भीतर छिपा हुआ था, यह आनंद गर्व से बाहर निकला पड़ता है।
    तुलसी का आशीर्वाद सफल हुआ। आज पूरे तीन सप्ताह के बाद ब्रजनाथ तकिए के सहारे बैठे थे। वह बार-बार भामा को प्रेम-पूर्ण नेत्रों से देखते थे। वह आज उन्हें देवी मालूम होती थी। अब तक उन्होंने उसके बाह्य सौंदर्य की शोभ देखी थी, आज वह उसका आत्मिक सौंदर्य देख रहे हैं।
    तुलसी का घर एक गली में  था। इक्का सड़क पर जाकर ठहर गया। ब्रजनाथ इक्के पर से उतरे, और अपनी छड़ी टेकते हुए भामा के हाथों के सहारे तुलसी के घर पहुँचे। तुलसी ने रुपए लिए और दोनों हाथ फैला कर आशीर्वाद दिया--दुर्गा जी तुम्हारा कल्याण करें।
    तुलसी का वर्णहीन मुख वैसे ही खिल गया, जैसे वर्षा के पीछे वृक्षों की पत्तियॉँ खिल जाती हैं। सिमटा हुआ अंग फैल गया, गालों की झुर्रियॉँ मिटती दीख पड़ीं। ऐसा मालूम  होता थ, मानो उसका कायाकलूप हो गया।
    वहॉँ से आकर ब्रजनाथ अपवने द्वार पर बैठे हुए थे कि गोरेलाल आ कर बैठ गए। ब्रजनाथ ने मुँह फेर लिया।
    गोरेलाल बोले--भाई साहब ! कैसी तबियत है?
    ब्रजनाथ--बहुत अच्छी तरह हूँ।
गोरेलाल--मुझे क्षमा कीजिएगा। मुझे इसका बहुत खेद है कि आपके रुपये देने में इतना विलम्ब हुआ। पहली तारीख ही को घर से एक आवश्यक पत्र आ गया, और मैं किसी तरह तीन महीने की छुट्टी लेकर घर भागा। वहॉँ की विपत्ति-कथा कहूँ, तो समाप्त न हो; लेकिन आपकी बीमारी की शोक-समाचार सुन कर आज भागा चला आ रहा हूँ। ये लीजिये, रुपये हाजिर हैं। इस विलम्ब के लिए अत्यंत लज्जित हूँ।
    ब्रजनाथ का क्रोध शांत हो गया। विनय में कितनी शक्ति है ! बोले-जी हॉँ, बीमार तो था; लेकिन अब अच्छा हो गया हूँ, आपको मेरे कारण व्यर्थ कष्ट उठाना पड़ा। यदि इस समय आपको असुविधा हो, तो रुपये फिर दे दीजिएगा। मैं अब उऋण हो गया हूँ। कोई जल्दी नहीं है।
    गोरेलाल विदा हो गये, तो ब्रजनाथ रुपये लिये हुए भीतर आये और भामा से बोले--ये लो अपने रुपये; गोरेलाल दे गये।
    भामा ने कहा--ये मरे रुपये नहीं तुलसी के हैं; एक बार पराया धन लेकर सीख गयी।
    ब्रज०--लेकिन तुलसी के पूरे रुपये तो दे दिये गये !
    भामा--दे दिये तो क्या हुआ? ये उसके आशीर्वाद की न्योछावर है।
    ब्रज०-कान के झुमके कहॉँ से आवेंगे?
    भामा--झुमके न रहेंगे, न सही; सदा के लिए ‘कान’ तो हो गये।

----------


## Rajeev

बड़े घर की बेटी

    बेनीमाधव सिंह गौरीपुर गॉँव के जमींदार और नम्बरदार थे। उनके पितामह किसी समय बड़े धन-धान्य संपन्न थे। गॉँव का पक्का तालाब और मंदिर जिनकी अब मरम्मत भी मुश्किल थी, उन्हीं के कीर्ति-स्तंभ थे। कहते हैं इस दरवाजे पर हाथी झूमता था, अब उसकी जगह एक बूढ़ी भैंस थी, जिसके शरीर में अस्थि-पंजर के सिवा और कुछ शेष न रहा था; पर दूध शायद बहुत देती थी; क्योंकि एक न एक आदमी हॉँड़ी लिए उसके सिर पर सवार ही रहता था। बेनीमाधव सिंह अपनी आधी से अधिक संपत्ति वकीलों को भेंट कर चुके थे। उनकी वर्तमान आय एक हजार रुपये वार्षिक से अधिक न थी। ठाकुर साहब के दो बेटे थे। बड़े का नाम श्रीकंठ सिंह था। उसने बहुत दिनों के परिश्रम और उद्योग के बाद बी.ए. की डिग्री प्राप्त की थी। अब एक दफ्तर में नौकर था। छोटा लड़का लाल-बिहारी सिंह दोहरे बदन का, सजीला जवान था। भरा हुआ मुखड़ा,चौड़ी छाती। भैंस का दो सेर ताजा दूध वह उठ कर सबेरे पी जाता था। श्रीकंठ सिंह की दशा बिलकुल विपरीत थी। इन नेत्रप्रिय गुणों को उन्होंने बी०ए०--इन्हीं दो अक्षरों पर न्योछावर कर दिया था। इन दो अक्षरों ने उनके शरीर को निर्बल और चेहरे को कांतिहीन बना दिया था। इसी से वैद्यक ग्रंथों पर उनका विशेष प्रेम था। आयुर्वेदिक औषधियों पर उनका अधिक विश्वास था। शाम-सबेरे उनके कमरे से प्राय: खरल की सुरीली कर्णमधुर ध्वनि सुनायी दिया करती थी। लाहौर और कलकत्ते के वैद्यों से बड़ी लिखा-पढ़ी रहती थी।
    श्रीकंठ इस अँगरेजी डिग्री के अधिपति होने पर भी अँगरेजी सामाजिक प्रथाओं के विशेष प्रेमी न थे; बल्कि वह बहुधा बड़े जोर से उसकी निंदा और तिरस्कार किया करते थे। इसी से गॉँव में उनका बड़ा सम्मान था। दशहरे के दिनों में वह बड़े उत्साह से रामलीला होते और स्वयं किसी न किसी पात्र का पार्ट लेते थे। गौरीपुर में रामलीला के वही जन्मदाता थे। प्राचीन हिंदू सभ्यता का गुणगान उनकी धार्मिकता का प्रधान अंग था। सम्मिलित कुटुम्ब के तो वह एक-मात्र उपासक थे। आज-कल स्त्रियों को कुटुम्ब को कुटुम्ब में मिल-जुल कर रहने की जो अरुचि होती है, उसे वह जाति और देश दोनों के लिए हानिकारक समझते थे। यही कारण था कि गॉँव की ललनाऍं उनकी निंदक थीं ! कोई-कोई तो उन्हें अपना शत्रु समझने में भी संकोच न करती थीं !  स्वयं उनकी पत्नी को ही इस विषय में उनसे विरोध था। यह इसलिए नहीं कि उसे अपने सास-ससुर, देवर या जेठ आदि घृणा थी; बल्कि उसका विचार था कि यदि बहुत कुछ सहने और तरह देने पर भी परिवार के साथ निर्वाह न हो सके, तो आये-दिन की कलह से जीवन को नष्ट करने की अपेक्षा यही उत्तम है कि अपनी खिचड़ी अलग पकायी जाय।
    आनंदी एक बड़े उच्च कुल की लड़की थी। उसके बाप एक छोटी-सी रियासत के ताल्लुकेदार थे। विशाल भवन, एक हाथी, तीन कुत्ते, बाज, बहरी-शिकरे, झाड़-फानूस, आनरेरी मजिस्ट्रेट और ऋण, जो एक प्रतिष्ठित ताल्लुकेदार के भोग्य पदार्थ हैं, सभी यहॉँ विद्यमान थे। नाम था भूपसिंह। बड़े उदार-चित्त और  प्रतिभाशाली पुरुष थे; पर दुर्भाग्य से लड़का एक भी न था। सात लड़कियॉँ हुईं और दैवयोग से सब की सब जीवित रहीं। पहली उमंग में तो उन्होंने तीन ब्याह दिल खोलकर किये; पर पंद्रह-बीस हजार रुपयों का कर्ज सिर पर हो गया, तो ऑंखें खुलीं, हाथ समेट लिया। आनंदी चौथी लड़की थी। वह अपनी सब बहनों से अधिक रूपवती और गुणवती थी। इससे ठाकुर भूपसिंह उसे बहुत प्यार करते थे। सुन्दर संतान को कदाचित् उसके माता-पिता भी अधिक चाहते हैं। ठाकुर साहब बड़े धर्म-संकट में थे कि इसका विवाह कहॉँ करें? न तो यही चाहते थे कि ऋण का बोझ बढ़े और न यही स्वीकार था कि उसे अपने को भाग्यहीन समझना पड़े। एक दिन श्रीकंठ उनके पास किसी चंदे का रुपया मॉँगने आये। शायद नागरी-प्रचार का चंदा था। भूपसिंह उनके स्वभाव पर रीझ गये और धूमधाम से श्रीकंठसिंह का आनंदी के साथ ब्याह हो गया।
    आनंदी अपने नये घर में आयी, तो यहॉँ का रंग-ढंग कुछ और ही देखा। जिस टीम-टाम की उसे बचपन से ही आदत पड़ी हुई थी, वह यहां नाम-मात्र को भी न थी। हाथी-घोड़ों का तो कहना ही क्या, कोई सजी हुई सुंदर बहली तक न थी। रेशमी स्लीपर साथ लायी थी; पर यहॉँ बाग कहॉँ। मकान में खिड़कियॉँ तक न थीं, न जमीन पर फर्श, न दीवार पर तस्वीरें। यह एक सीधा-सादा देहाती गृहस्थी का मकान था; किन्तु आनंदी ने थोड़े ही दिनों में अपने को इस नयी अवस्था के ऐसा अनुकूल बना लिया, मानों उसने विलास के सामान कभी देखे ही न थे।

----------


## Rajeev

२
    एक दिन दोपहर के समय लालबिहारी सिंह दो चिड़िया लिये हुए आया और भावज से बोला--जल्दी से पका दो, मुझे भूख लगी है। आनंदी भोजन बनाकर उसकी राह देख रही थी। अब वह नया व्यंजन बनाने बैठी। हांड़ी में देखा, तो घी पाव-भर से अधिक न था। बड़े घर की बेटी, किफायत क्या जाने। उसने सब घी मांस में डाल दिया। लालबिहारी खाने बैठा, तो दाल में घी न था, बोला-दाल में घी क्यों नहीं छोड़ा?
    आनंदी ने कहा--घी सब मॉँस में पड़ गया। लालबिहारी जोर से बोला--अभी परसों घी आया है। इतना जल्द उठ गया?
    आनंदी ने उत्तर दिया--आज तो कुल पाव--भर रहा होगा। वह सब मैंने मांस में डाल दिया।
    जिस तरह सूखी लकड़ी जल्दी से जल उठती है, उसी तरह क्षुधा से बावला मनुष्य जरा-जरा सी बात पर तिनक जाता है। लालबिहारी को भावज की यह ढिठाई बहुत बुरी मालूम हुई, तिनक कर बोला--मैके में तो चाहे घी की नदी बहती हो !
    स्त्री गालियॉँ सह लेती हैं, मार भी सह लेती हैं; पर मैके की निंदा उनसे नहीं सही जाती। आनंदी मुँह फेर कर बोली--हाथी मरा भी, तो नौ लाख का। वहॉँ इतना घी नित्य नाई-कहार खा जाते हैं।
    लालबिहारी जल गया, थाली उठाकर पलट दी, और बोला--जी चाहता है, जीभ पकड़ कर खींच लूँ।
    आनंद को भी क्रोध आ गया। मुँह लाल हो गया, बोली--वह होते तो आज इसका मजा चखाते।
    अब अपढ़, उजड्ड ठाकुर से न रहा गया। उसकी स्त्री एक साधारण जमींदार की बेटी थी। जब जी चाहता, उस पर हाथ साफ कर लिया करता था। खड़ाऊँ उठाकर आनंदी की ओर जोर से फेंकी, और बोला--जिसके गुमान पर भूली हुई हो, उसे भी देखूँगा और तुम्हें भी।
    आनंदी ने हाथ से खड़ाऊँ रोकी, सिर बच गया; पर अँगली में बड़ी चोट आयी। क्रोध के मारे हवा से हिलते पत्ते की भॉँति कॉँपती हुई अपने कमरे में आ कर खड़ी हो गयी। स्त्री का बल और साहस, मान और मर्यादा पति तक है। उसे अपने पति के ही बल और पुरुषत्व का घमंड होता है। आनंदी खून का घूँट पी कर रह गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

३
    श्रीकंठ सिंह शनिवार को घर आया करते थे। वृहस्पति को यह घटना हुई थी। दो दिन तक आनंदी कोप-भवन में रही। न कुछ खाया न पिया, उनकी बाट देखती रही। अंत में शनिवार को वह नियमानुकूल संध्या समय घर आये और बाहर बैठ कर कुछ इधर-उधर की बातें, कुछ देश-काल संबंधी समाचार तथा कुछ नये मुकदमों आदि की चर्चा करने लगे। यह वार्तालाप दस बजे रात तक होता रहा। गॉँव के भद्र पुरुषों को इन बातों में ऐसा आनंद मिलता था कि खाने-पीने की भी सुधि न रहती थी। श्रीकंठ को पिंड छुड़ाना मुश्किल हो जाता था। ये दो-तीन घंटे आनंदी ने बड़े कष्ट से काटे ! किसी तरह भोजन का समय आया। पंचायत उठी। एकांत हुआ, तो लालबिहारी ने कहा--भैया, आप जरा भाभी को समझा दीजिएगा कि मुँह सँभाल कर बातचीत किया करें, नहीं तो एक दिन अनर्थ हो जायगा।
    बेनीमाधव सिंह ने बेटे की ओर साक्षी दी--हॉँ, बहू-बेटियों का यह स्वभाव अच्छा नहीं कि मर्दों के मूँह लगें।
    लालबिहारी--वह बड़े घर की बेटी हैं, तो हम भी कोई कुर्मी-कहार नहीं है। श्रीकंठ ने चिंतित स्वर से पूछा--आखिर बात क्या हुई?
    लालबिहारी ने कहा--कुछ भी नहीं; यों ही आप ही आप उलझ पड़ीं। मैके के सामने हम लोगों को कुछ समझती ही नहीं।
    श्रीकंठ खा-पीकर आनंदी के पास गये। वह भरी बैठी थी। यह हजरत भी कुछ तीखे थे। आनंदी ने पूछा--चित्त तो प्रसन्न है।
    श्रीकंठ बोले--बहुत प्रसन्न है; पर तुमने आजकल घर में यह क्या उपद्रव मचा रखा है?
    आनंदी की त्योरियों पर बल पड़ गये, झुँझलाहट के मारे बदन में ज्वाला-सी दहक उठी। बोली--जिसने तुमसे यह आग लगायी है, उसे पाऊँ, मुँह झुलस दूँ।
    श्रीकंठ--इतनी गरम क्यों होती हो, बात तो कहो।
    आनंदी--क्या कहूँ, यह मेरे भाग्य का फेर है ! नहीं तो गँवार छोकरा, जिसको चपरासगिरी करने का भी शऊर नहीं, मुझे खड़ाऊँ से मार कर यों न अकड़ता।
श्रीकंठ--सब हाल साफ-साफ कहा, तो मालूम हो। मुझे तो कुछ पता नहीं।    
    आनंदी--परसों तुम्हारे लाड़ले भाई ने मुझसे मांस पकाने को कहा। घी हॉँडी में पाव-भर से अधिक न था। वह सब मैंने मांस में डाल दिया। जब खाने बैठा तो कहने लगा--दल में घी क्यों नहीं है? बस, इसी पर मेरे मैके को बुरा-भला कहने लगा--मुझसे न रहा गया। मैंने कहा कि वहॉँ इतना घी तो नाई-कहार खा जाते हैं, और किसी को जान भी नहीं पड़ता। बस इतनी सी बात पर इस अन्यायी ने मुझ पर खड़ाऊँ फेंक मारी। यदि हाथ से न रोक लूँ, तो सिर फट जाय। उसी से पूछो, मैंने जो कुछ कहा है, वह सच है या झूठ।
    श्रीकंठ की ऑंखें लाल हो गयीं। बोले--यहॉँ तक हो गया, इस छोकरे का यह साहस !    आनंदी स्त्रियों के स्वभावानुसार रोने लगी; क्योंकि ऑंसू उनकी पलकों पर रहते हैं। श्रीकंठ बड़े धैर्यवान् और शांति पुरुष थे। उन्हें कदाचित् ही कभी क्रोध आता था; स्त्रियों के ऑंसू पुरुष की क्रोधाग्नि भड़काने में तेल का काम देते हैं। रात भर करवटें बदलते रहे। उद्विग्नता के कारण पलक तक नहीं झपकी। प्रात:काल अपने बाप के पास जाकर बोले--दादा, अब इस घर में मेरा निबाह न होगा।
    इस तरह की विद्रोह-पूर्ण बातें कहने पर श्रीकंठ ने कितनी ही बार अपने कई मित्रों को आड़े हाथों लिया था; परन्तु दुर्भाग्य, आज उन्हें स्वयं वे ही बातें अपने मुँह से कहनी पड़ी ! दूसरों को उपदेश देना भी कितना सहज  है!
    बेनीमाधव सिंह घबरा उठे और बोले--क्यों?
    श्रीकंठ--इसलिए कि मुझे भी अपनी मान--प्रतिष्ठा का कुछ विचार है। आपके घर में अब अन्याय और हठ का प्रकोप हो रहा है। जिनको बड़ों का आदर--सम्मान करना चाहिए, वे उनके सिर चढ़ते हैं। मैं दूसरे का नौकर ठहरा घर पर रहता नहीं। यहॉँ मेरे पीछे स्त्रियों पर खड़ाऊँ और जूतों की बौछारें होती हैं। कड़ी बात तक चिन्ता नहीं। कोई एक की दो कह ले, वहॉँ तक मैं सह सकता हूँ किन्तु यह कदापि नहीं हो सकता कि मेरे ऊपर लात-घूँसे पड़ें और मैं दम न मारुँ। 
बेनीमाधव सिंह कुछ जवाब न दे सके। श्रीकंठ सदैव उनका आदर करते थे। उनके ऐसे तेवर देखकर बूढ़ा ठाकुर अवाक् रह गया। केवल इतना ही बोला--बेटा, तुम बुद्धिमान होकर ऐसी बातें करते हो? स्त्रियॉं इस तरह घर का नाश कर देती है। उनको बहुत सिर चढ़ाना अच्छा नहीं।
श्रीकंठ--इतना मैं जानता हूँ, आपके आशीर्वाद से ऐसा मूर्ख नहीं हूँ। आप स्वयं जानते हैं कि मेरे ही समझाने-बुझाने से, इसी गॉँव में कई घर सँभल गये, पर जिस स्त्री की मान-प्रतिष्ठा का ईश्वर के दरबार में उत्तरदाता हूँ, उसके प्रति ऐसा घोर अन्याय और पशुवत् व्यवहार मुझे असह्य है। आप सच मानिए, मेरे लिए यही कुछ कम नहीं है कि लालबिहारी को कुछ दंड नहीं होता।
अब बेनीमाधव सिंह भी गरमाये। ऐसी बातें और न सुन सके। बोले--लालबिहारी तुम्हारा भाई है। उससे जब कभी भूल--चूक हो, उसके कान पकड़ो लेकिन.
श्रीकंठ—लालबिहार   को मैं अब अपना भाई नहीं समझता।
बेनीमाधव सिंह--स्त्री के पीछे?
श्रीकंठ—जी नहीं, उसकी क्रूरता और अविवेक के कारण।
दोनों कुछ देर चुप रहे। ठाकुर साहब लड़के का क्रोध शांत करना चाहते थे, लेकिन यह नहीं स्वीकार करना चाहते थे कि लालबिहारी ने कोई अनुचित काम किया है। इसी बीच में गॉँव के और कई सज्जन हुक्के-चिलम के बहाने वहॉँ आ बैठे। कई स्त्रियों ने जब यह सुना कि श्रीकंठ पत्नी के पीछे पिता से लड़ने की तैयार हैं, तो उन्हें बड़ा हर्ष हुआ। दोनों पक्षों की मधुर वाणियॉँ सुनने के लिए उनकी आत्माऍं तिलमिलाने लगीं। गॉँव में कुछ ऐसे कुटिल मनुष्य भी थे, जो इस कुल की नीतिपूर्ण गति पर मन ही मन जलते थे। वे कहा करते थे—श्रीकंठ अपने बाप से दबता है, इसीलिए वह दब्बू है। उसने विद्या पढ़ी, इसलिए वह किताबों का कीड़ा है। बेनीमाधव सिंह उसकी सलाह के बिना कोई काम नहीं करते, यह उनकी मूर्खता है। इन महानुभावों की शुभकामनाऍं आज पूरी होती दिखायी दीं। कोई हुक्का पीने के बहाने और कोई लगान की रसीद दिखाने आ कर बैठ गया। बेनीमाधव सिंह पुराने आदमी थे। इन भावों को ताड़ गये। उन्होंने निश्चय किया चाहे कुछ ही क्यों न हो, इन द्रोहियों को ताली बजाने का अवसर न दूँगा। तुरंत कोमल शब्दों में बोले--बेटा, मैं तुमसे बाहर नहीं हूँ। तम्हारा जो जी चाहे करो, अब तो लड़के से अपराध हो गया।
इलाहाबाद का अनुभव-रहित झल्लाया हुआ ग्रेजुएट इस बात को न समझ सका। उसे डिबेटिंग-क्लब में अपनी बात पर अड़ने की आदत थी, इन हथकंडों की उसे क्या खबर? बाप ने जिस मतलब से बात पलटी थी, वह उसकी समझ में न आया। बोला—लालबिहारी के साथ अब इस घर में नहीं रह सकता।
    बेनीमाधव—बेटा, बुद्धिमान लोग मूर्खों की बात पर ध्यान नहीं देते। वह बेसमझ लड़का है। उससे जो कुछ भूल हुई, उसे तुम बड़े होकर क्षमा करो।
    श्रीकंठ—उसकी इस दुष्टता को मैं कदापि नहीं सह सकता। या तो वही घर में रहेगा, या मैं ही। आपको यदि वह अधिक प्यारा है, तो मुझे विदा कीजिए, मैं अपना भार आप सॅंभाल लूँगा। यदि मुझे रखना चाहते हैं तो उससे कहिए, जहॉँ चाहे चला जाय। बस यह मेरा अंतिम निश्चय है।
    लालबिहारी सिंह दरवाजे की चौखट पर चुपचाप खड़ा बड़े भाई की बातें सुन रहा था। वह उनका बहुत आदर करता था। उसे कभी इतना साहस न हुआ था कि श्रीकंठ के सामने चारपाई पर बैठ जाय, हुक्का पी ले या पान खा ले। बाप का भी वह इतना मान न करता था। श्रीकंठ का भी उस पर हार्दिक स्नेह था। अपने होश में उन्होंने कभी उसे घुड़का तक न था। जब वह इलाहाबाद से आते, तो उसके लिए कोई न कोई वस्तु अवश्य लाते। मुगदर की जोड़ी उन्होंने ही बनवा दी थी। पिछले साल जब उसने अपने से ड्यौढ़े जवान को नागपंचमी के दिन दंगल में पछाड़ दिया, तो उन्होंने पुलकित होकर अखाड़े में ही जा कर उसे गले लगा लिया था, पॉँच रुपये के पैसे लुटाये थे। ऐसे भाई के मुँह से आज ऐसी हृदय-विदारक बात सुनकर लालबिहारी को बड़ी ग्लानि हुई। वह फूट-फूट कर रोने लगा। इसमें संदेह नहीं कि अपने किये पर पछता रहा था। भाई के आने से एक दिन पहले से उसकी छाती धड़कती थी कि देखूँ भैया क्या कहते हैं। मैं उनके सम्मुख कैसे जाऊँगा, उनसे कैसे बोलूँगा, मेरी ऑंखें उनके सामने कैसे उठेगी। उसने समझा था कि भैया मुझे बुलाकर समझा देंगे। इस आशा के विपरीत आज उसने उन्हें निर्दयता की मूर्ति बने हुए पाया। वह मूर्ख था। परंतु उसका मन कहता था कि भैया मेरे साथ अन्याय कर रहे हैं। यदि श्रीकंठ उसे अकेले में बुलाकर दो-चार बातें कह देते; इतना ही नहीं दो-चार तमाचे भी लगा देते तो कदाचित् उसे इतना दु:ख न होता; पर भाई का यह कहना कि अब मैं इसकी सूरत नहीं देखना चाहता, लालबिहारी से सहा न गया ! वह रोता हुआ घर आया। कोठारी में जा कर कपड़े पहने, ऑंखें पोंछी, जिसमें कोई यह न समझे कि रोता था। तब आनंदी के द्वार पर आकर बोला—भाभी, भैया ने निश्चय किया है कि वह मेरे साथ इस घर में न रहेंगे। अब वह मेरा मुँह नहीं देखना चाहते; इसलिए अब मैं जाता हूँ। उन्हें फिर मुँह न दिखाऊँगा ! मुझसे जो कुछ अपराध हुआ, उसे क्षमा करना। 
    यह कहते-कहते लालबिहारी का गला भर आया।

----------


## Rajeev

४
    जिस समय लालबिहारी सिंह सिर झुकाये आनंदी के द्वार पर खड़ था, उसी समय श्रीकंठ सिंह भी ऑंखें लाल किये बाहर से आये। भाई को खड़ा देखा, तो घृणा से ऑंखें फेर लीं, और कतरा कर निकल गये। मानों उसकी परछाही से दूर भागते हों।
आनंदी ने लालबिहारी की शिकायत तो की थी, लेकिन अब मन में पछता रही थी वह स्वभाव से ही दयावती थी। उसे इसका तनिक भी ध्यान न था कि बात इतनी बढ़ जायगी। वह मन में अपने पति पर झुँझला रही थी कि यह इतने गरम क्यों होते हैं। उस पर यह भय भी लगा हुआ था कि कहीं मुझसे इलाहाबाद चलने को कहें, तो कैसे क्या करुँगी। इस बीच में जब उसने लालबिहारी को दरवाजे पर खड़े यह कहते सुना कि अब मैं जाता हूँ, मुझसे जो कुछ अपराध हुआ, क्षमा करना, तो उसका रहा-सहा क्रोध भी पानी हो गया। वह रोने लगी। मन का मैल धोने के लिए नयन-जल से उपयुक्त और कोई वस्तु नहीं है।
    श्रीकंठ को देखकर आनंदी ने कहा—लाला बाहर खड़े बहुत रो रहे हैं।
    श्रीकंठ--तो मैं क्या करूँ?
    आनंदी—भीतर बुला लो। मेरी जीभ में आग लगे ! मैंने कहॉँ से यह झगड़ा उठाया।
    श्रीकंठ--मैं न बुलाऊँगा।
    आनंदी--पछताओगे। उन्हें बहुत ग्लानि हो गयी है, ऐसा न हो, कहीं चल दें।
    श्रीकंठ न उठे। इतने में लालबिहारी ने फिर कहा--भाभी, भैया से मेरा प्रणाम कह दो। वह मेरा मुँह नहीं देखना चाहते; इसलिए मैं भी अपना मुँह उन्हें न दिखाऊँगा।
    लालबिहारी इतना कह कर लौट पड़ा, और शीघ्रता से दरवाजे की ओर बढ़ा। अंत में आनंदी कमरे से निकली और उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया। लालबिहारी ने पीछे फिर कर देखा और ऑंखों में ऑंसू भरे बोला--मुझे जाने दो।
    आनंदी कहॉँ जाते हो?
लालबिहारी--जहॉँ कोई मेरा मुँह न देखे।
    आनंदी—मैं न जाने दूँगी?
    लालबिहारी—मैं तुम लोगों के साथ रहने योग्य नहीं हूँ।
    आनंदी—तुम्हें मेरी सौगंध अब एक पग भी आगे न बढ़ाना।
    लालबिहारी—जब तक मुझे यह न मालूम हो जाय कि भैया का मन मेरी तरफ से साफ हो गया, तब तक मैं इस घर में कदापि न रहूँगा।
    आनंदी—मैं ईश्वर को साक्षी दे कर कहती हूँ कि तुम्हारी ओर से मेरे मन में तनिक भी मैल नहीं है।
    अब श्रीकंठ का हृदय भी पिघला। उन्होंने बाहर आकर लालबिहारी को गले लगा लिया। दोनों भाई खूब फूट-फूट कर रोये। लालबिहारी ने सिसकते हुए कहा—भैया, अब कभी मत कहना कि तुम्हारा मुँह न देखूँगा। इसके सिवा आप जो दंड देंगे, मैं सहर्ष स्वीकार करूँगा।
    श्रीकंठ ने कॉँपते हुए स्वर में कहा--लल्लू ! इन बातों को बिल्कुल भूल जाओ। ईश्वर चाहेगा, तो फिर ऐसा अवसर न आवेगा।
    बेनीमाधव सिंह बाहर से आ रहे थे। दोनों भाइयों को गले मिलते देखकर आनंद से पुलकित हो गये। बोल उठे—बड़े घर की बेटियॉँ ऐसी ही होती हैं। बिगड़ता हुआ काम बना लेती हैं।
    गॉँव में जिसने यह वृत्तांत सुना, उसी ने इन शब्दों में आनंदी की उदारता को सराहा—‘बड़े घर की बेटियॉँ ऐसी ही होती हैं।‘

----------


## Rajeev

पंच परमेश्वर

    जुम्मन शेख अलगू चौधरी में गाढ़ी मित्रता थी। साझे में खेती होती थी। कुछ लेन-देन में भी साझा था। एक को दूसरे पर अटल विश्वास था। जुम्मन जब हज करने गये थे, तब अपना घर अलगू को सौंप गये थे, और अलगू जब कभी बाहर जाते, तो जुम्मन पर अपना घर छोड़ देते थे। उनमें न खाना-पाना का व्यवहार था, न धर्म का नाता; केवल विचार मिलते थे। मित्रता का मूलमंत्र भी यही है।
    इस मित्रता का जन्म उसी समय हुआ, जब दोनों मित्र बालक ही थे, और जुम्मन के पूज्य पिता, जुमराती, उन्हें शिक्षा प्रदान करते थे। अलगू ने गुरू जी की बहुत सेवा की  थी, खूब प्याले धोये। उनका हुक्का एक क्षण के लिए भी विश्राम न लेने पाता था, क्योंकि प्रत्येक चिलम अलगू को आध घंटे तक किताबों से अलग कर देती थी। अलगू के पिता पुराने विचारों के मनुष्य थे। उन्हें शिक्षा की अपेक्षा गुरु की सेवा-शुश्रूषा पर अधिक विश्वास था। वह कहते थे कि विद्या पढ़ने ने नहीं आती; जो कुछ होता है, गुरु के आशीर्वाद से। बस, गुरु जी की कृपा-दृष्टि चाहिए। अतएव यदि अलगू पर जुमराती शेख के आशीर्वाद अथवा सत्संग का कुछ फल न हुआ, तो यह मानकर संतोष कर लेना कि विद्योपार्जन में मैंने यथाशक्ति कोई बात उठा नहीं रखी, विद्या उसके भाग्य ही में न थी, तो कैसे आती?
    मगर जुमराती शेख स्वयं आशीर्वाद के कायल न थे। उन्हें अपने सोटे पर अधिक भरोसा था, और उसी सोटे के प्रताप से आज-पास के गॉँवों में जुम्मन की पूजा होती थी। उनके लिखे हुए रेहननामे या बैनामे पर कचहरी का मुहर्रिर भी कदम न उठा सकता था। हल्के का डाकिया, कांस्टेबिल और तहसील का चपरासी--सब उनकी कृपा की आकांक्षा रखते थे। अतएव अलगू का मान उनके धन के कारण था, तो जुम्मन शेख अपनी अनमोल विद्या से ही सबके आदरपात्र बने थे।

----------


## Rajeev

२
    जुम्मन शेख की एक बूढ़ी खाला (मौसी) थी। उसके पास कुछ थोड़ी-सी मिलकियत थी; परन्तु उसके निकट संबंधियों में कोई न था। जुम्मन ने लम्बे-चौड़े वादे करके वह मिलकियत अपने नाम लिखवा ली थी। जब तक दानपत्र की  रजिस्ट्री न हुई थी, तब तक खालाजान का खूब आदर-सत्कार किया गया; उन्हें खूब स्वादिष्ट पदार्थ खिलाये गये। हलवे-पुलाव की वर्षा- सी की गयी; पर रजिस्ट्री की मोहर ने इन खातिरदारियों पर भी मानों मुहर लगा दी। जुम्मन की पत्नी करीमन रोटियों के साथ कड़वी बातों के कुछ तेज, तीखे सालन भी देने लगी। जुम्मन शेख भी निठुर हो गये। अब बेचारी खालाजान को प्राय: नित्य ही ऐसी बातें सुननी पड़ती थी।
    बुढ़िया न जाने कब तक जियेगी। दो-तीन बीघे ऊसर क्या दे दिया, मानों मोल ले लिया है ! बघारी दाल के बिना रोटियॉँ नहीं उतरतीं ! जितना रुपया इसके पेट में झोंक चुके, उतने से तो अब तक गॉँव मोल ले लेते।
    कुछ दिन खालाजान ने सुना और सहा; पर जब न सहा गया तब जुम्मन से शिकायत की। तुम्मन ने स्थानीय कर्मचारी—गृहस्वा  मी—के प्रबंध देना उचित न समझा। कुछ दिन तक दिन तक और यों ही रो-धोकर काम चलता रहा। अन्त में एक दिन खाला ने जुम्मन से कहा—बेटा ! तुम्हारे साथ मेरा निर्वाह न होगा। तुम मुझे रुपये दे दिया करो, मैं अपना पका-खा लूँगी।
    जुम्मन ने घृष्टता के साथ उत्तर दिया—रुपये क्या यहाँ फलते हैं?
    खाला ने नम्रता से कहा—मुझे कुछ रूखा-सूखा चाहिए भी कि नहीं?
    जुम्मन ने गम्भीर स्वर से जवाब़ दिया—तो कोई यह थोड़े ही समझा था कि तु मौत से लड़कर आयी हो?
    खाला बिगड़ गयीं, उन्होंने पंचायत करने की धमकी दी। जुम्मन हँसे, जिस तरह कोई शिकारी हिरन को जाली की तरफ जाते देख कर मन ही मन हँसता है। वह बोले—हॉँ, जरूर पंचायत करो। फैसला हो जाय। मुझे भी यह रात-दिन की खटखट पसंद नहीं।
    पंचायत में किसकी जीत होगी, इस विषय में जुम्मन को कुछ भी संदेह न थ। आस-पास के गॉँवों में ऐसा कौन था, उसके अनुग्रहों का ऋणी न हो; ऐसा कौन था, जो उसको शत्रु बनाने का साहस कर सके? किसमें इतना बल था, जो उसका सामना कर सके? आसमान के फरिश्ते तो पंचायत करने आवेंगे ही नहीं।

----------


## Rajeev

३
    इसके बाद कई दिन तक बूढ़ी खाला हाथ में एक लकड़ी लिये आस-पास के गॉँवों में दौड़ती रहीं। कमर झुक कर कमान हो गयी थी। एक-एक पग चलना दूभर था; मगर बात आ पड़ी थी। उसका निर्णय करना जरूरी था।
     बिरला ही कोई भला आदमी होगा, जिसके समाने बुढ़िया ने दु:ख के ऑंसू न बहाये हों। किसी ने तो यों ही ऊपरी मन से हूँ-हॉँ करके टाल दिया,  और किसी ने इस अन्याय पर जमाने को गालियाँ दीं। कहा—कब्र में पॉँव जटके हुए हैं, आज मरे, कल दूसरा दिन, पर हवस नहीं मानती। अब तुम्हें क्या चाहिए? रोटी खाओ और अल्लाह का नाम लो। तुम्हें अब खेती-बारी से क्या काम है? कुछ ऐसे सज्जन भी थे, जिन्हें हास्य-रस के रसास्वादन का अच्छा अवसर मिला। झुकी हुई कमर, पोपला मुँह, सन के-से बाल इतनी सामग्री एकत्र हों, तब हँसी क्यों न आवे? ऐसे न्यायप्रिय, दयालु, दीन-वत्सल पुरुष बहुत कम थे, जिन्होंने इस अबला के दुखड़े को गौर से सुना हो और उसको सांत्वना दी हो। चारों ओर से घूम-घाम  कर बेचारी अलगू चौधरी के पास आयी। लाठी पटक दी और दम लेकर बोली—बेटा, तुम भी दम भर के लिये मेरी पंचायत में चले आना।
    अलगू—मुझे बुला कर क्या करोगी? कई गॉँव के आदमी तो आवेंगे ही।
    खाला—अपनी विपद तो सबके आगे रो आयी। अब आनरे न आने का अख्तियार उनको है।
    अलगू—यों आने को आ जाऊँगा; मगर पंचायत में मुँह न खोलूँगा। 
    खाला—क्यों बेटा?
    अलगू—अब इसका कया जवाब दूँ? अपनी खुशी। जुम्मन मेरा पुराना मित्र है। उससे बिगाड़ नहीं कर सकता।
    खाला—बेटा, क्या बिगाड़ के डर से ईमान की बात न कहोगे?
    हमारे सोये हुए धर्म-ज्ञान की सारी सम्पत्ति लुट जाय, तो उसे खबर नहीं होता, परन्तु ललकार सुनकर वह सचेत हो जाता है। फिर उसे कोई जीत नहीं सकता। अलगू इस सवाल का काई उत्तर न दे सका, पर उसके
हृदय में ये शब्द गूँज रहे थे-
    क्या बिगाड़ के डर से ईमान की बात न कहोगे?

----------


## Rajeev

४
संध्या समय एक पेड़ के नीचे पंचायत बैठी। शेख जुम्मन ने पहले से ही फर्श बिछा रखा था। उन्होंने पान, इलायची, हुक्के-तम्बाकू आदि का प्रबन्ध भी किया था। हॉँ, वह स्वय अलबत्ता अलगू चौधरी के साथ जरा दूर पर बैठेजब पंचायत में कोई आ जाता था, तब दवे हुए सलाम से उसका स्वागत करते थे। जब सूर्य अस्त हो गया और चिड़ियों की कलरवयुक्त पंचायत पेड़ों पर बैठी, तब यहॉँ भी पंचायत शुरू हुई। फर्श की एक-एक अंगुल जमीन भर गयी; पर अधिकांश दर्शक ही थे। निमंत्रित महाशयों में से केवल वे ही लोग पधारे थे, जिन्हें जुम्मन से अपनी कुछ कसर निकालनी थी। एक कोने में आग सुलग रही थी। नाई ताबड़तोड़ चिलम भर रहा था। यह निर्णय करना असम्भव था कि सुलगते हुए उपलों से अधिक धुऑं निकलता था या चिलम के दमों से। लड़के इधर-उधर दौड़ रहे थे। कोई आपस में गाली-गलौज करते और कोई रोते थे। चारों तरफ कोलाहल मच रहा था। गॉँव के कुत्ते इस जमाव को भोज समझकर झुंड के झुंड जमा हो गए थे।
    पंच लोग बैठ गये, तो बूढ़ी खाला ने उनसे विनती की--
    ‘पंचों, आज तीन साल हुए, मैंने अपनी सारी जायदाद अपने भानजे जुम्मन के नाम लिख दी थी। इसे आप लोग जानते ही होंगे। जुम्मन ने मुझे ता-हयात रोटी-कपड़ा देना कबूल किया। साल-भर तो मैंने इसके साथ रो-धोकर काटा। पर अब रात-दिन का रोना नहीं सहा जाता। मुझे न पेट की रोटी मिलती है न तन का कपड़ा। बेकस बेवा हूँ। कचहरी दरबार नहीं कर सकती। तुम्हारे सिवा और किसको अपना दु:ख सुनाऊँ? तुम लोग जो राह निकाल दो, उसी राह पर चलूँ। अगर मुझमें कोई ऐब देखो, तो मेरे मुँह पर थप्पड़ मारी। जुम्मन में बुराई देखो, तो उसे समझाओं, क्यों एक बेकस की आह लेता है ! मैं पंचों का हुक्म सिर-माथे पर चढ़ाऊँगी।’
रामधन मिश्र, जिनके कई असामियों को जुम्मन ने अपने गांव में बसा लिया था, बोले—जुम्मन मियां किसे पंच बदते हो? अभी से इसका निपटारा कर लो। फिर जो कुछ पंच कहेंगे, वही मानना पड़ेगा।
जुम्मन को इस समय सदस्यों में विशेषकर वे ही लोग दीख पड़े, जिनसे किसी न किसी कारण उनका वैमनस्य था। जुम्मन बोले—पंचों का हुक्म अल्लाह का हुक्म है। खालाजान जिसे चाहें, उसे बदें। मुझे कोई उज्र नहीं।
    खाला ने चिल्लाकर कहा--अरे अल्लाह के बन्दे ! पंचों का नाम क्यों नहीं बता देता? कुछ मुझे भी तो मालूम हो।
    जुम्मन ने क्रोध से कहा--इस वक्त मेरा मुँह न खुलवाओ। तुम्हारी बन पड़ी है, जिसे चाहो, पंच बदो।
    खालाजान जुम्मन के आक्षेप को समझ गयीं, वह बोली--बेटा, खुदा से डरो। पंच न किसी के दोस्त होते हैं, ने किसी के दुश्मन। कैसी बात कहते हो! और तुम्हारा किसी पर विश्वास न हो, तो जाने दो; अलगू चौधरी को तो मानते हो, लो, मैं उन्हीं को सरपंच बदती हूँ।
जुम्मन शेख आनंद से फूल उठे, परन्तु भावों को छिपा कर बोले--अलगू ही सही, मेरे लिए जैसे रामधन वैसे अलगू।
    अलगू इस झमेले में फँसना नहीं चाहते थे। वे कन्नी काटने लगे। बोले--खाला, तुम जानती हो कि मेरी जुम्मन से गाढ़ी दोस्ती है।
    खाला ने गम्भीर स्वर में कहा--‘बेटा, दोस्ती के लिए कोई अपना ईमान नहीं बेचता। पंच के दिल में खुदा बसता है। पंचों के मुँह से जो बात निकलती है, वह खुदा की तरफ से निकलती है।’
अलगू चौधरी सरपंच हुएं रामधन  मिश्र और जुम्मन के दूसरे विरोधियों ने बुढ़िया को मन में बहुत कोसा।
    अलगू चौधरी बोले--शेख जुम्मन ! हम और तुम पुराने दोस्त हैं ! जब काम पड़ा, तुमने हमारी मदद की है और हम भी जो कुछ बन पड़ा, तुम्हारी सेवा करते रहे हैं; मगर इस समय तुम और बुढ़ी खाला, दोनों हमारी निगाह में बराबर हो। तुमको पंचों से जो कुछ अर्ज करनी हो, करो।
    जुम्मन को पूरा विश्वास था कि अब बाजी मेरी है। अलग यह सब दिखावे की बातें कर रहा है। अतएव शांत-चित्त हो कर बोले--पंचों, तीन साल हुए खालाजान ने अपनी जायदाद मेरे नाम हिब्बा कर दी थी। मैंने उन्हें ता-हयात खाना-कप्ड़ा देना कबूल किया था। खुदा गवाह है, आज तक मैंने खालाजान को कोई तकलीफ नहीं दी। मैं उन्हें अपनी मॉँ के समान समझता हूँ। उनकी खिदमत करना मेरा फर्ज है; मगर औरतों में जरा अनबन रहती है, उसमें मेरा क्या बस है? खालाजान मुझसे माहवार खर्च अलग मॉँगती है। जायदाद जितनी है; वह पंचों से छिपी नहीं। उससे इतना मुनाफा नहीं होता है कि माहवार खर्च दे सकूँ। इसके  अलावा हिब्बानामे में माहवार खर्च का कोई जिक्र नही। नहीं तो मैं भूलकर भी इस झमेले मे न पड़ता। बस, मुझे यही कहना है। आइंदा पंचों का अख्तियार है, जो फैसला चाहें, करे।
    अलगू चौधरी को हमेशा कचहरी से काम पड़ता था। अतएव वह पूरा कानूनी आदमी था। उसने जुम्मन से जिरह शुरू की। एक-एक प्रश्न जुम्मन के हृदय पर हथौड़ी की चोट की तरह पड़ता था। रामधन मिश्र इस प्रश्नों पर मुग्ध हुए जाते थे। जुम्मन चकित थे कि अलगू को क्या हो गया। अभी यह अलगू मेरे साथ बैठी हुआ कैसी-कैसी बातें कर रहा था ! इतनी ही देर में ऐसी कायापलट हो गयी कि मेरी जड़ खोदने पर तुला हुआ है। न मालूम कब की कसर यह निकाल रहा है? क्या इतने दिनों की दोस्ती कुछ भी काम न आवेगी?
    जुम्मन शेख तो इसी संकल्प-विकल्प में पड़े हुए थे कि इतने में अलगू ने फैसला सुनाया-- 
    जुम्मन शेख तो इसी संकल्प-विकल्प में पड़े हुए थे कि इतने में अलगू ने फैसला सुनाया--
    जुम्मन शेख ! पंचों ने इस मामले पर विचार किया। उन्हें यह नीति संगत मालूम होता है कि खालाजान को माहवार खर्च दिया जाय। हमारा विचार है कि खाला की जायदाद से इतना मुनाफा अवश्य होता है कि माहवार खर्च दिया जा सके। बस, यही हमारा फैसला है। अगर जुम्मन को खर्च देना मंजूर न हो, तो हिब्वानामा रद्द समझा जाय।
    यह फैसला सुनते ही जुम्मन सन्नाटे में आ गये। जो अपना मित्र हो, वह शत्रु का व्यवहार करे और गले पर छुरी फेरे, इसे समय के हेर-फेर के सिवा और क्या कहें? जिस पर पूरा भरोसा था, उसने समय पड़ने पर धोखा दिया। ऐसे ही अवसरों पर झूठे-सच्चे मित्रों की परीक्षा की जाती है। यही कलियुग की दोस्ती है। अगर लोग ऐसे कपटी-धोखेबाज न होते, तो देश में आपत्तियों का प्रकोप क्यों होता? यह हैजा-प्लेग आदि व्याधियॉँ दुष्कर्मों के ही दंड हैं।
    मगर रामधन मिश्र और अन्य पंच अलगू चौधरी की इस नीति-परायणता को प्रशंसा जी खोलकर कर रहे थे। वे कहते थे--इसका नाम पंचायत है ! दूध का दूध और पानी का पानी कर दिया। दोस्ती, दोस्ती की जगह है, किन्तु धर्म का पालन करना मुख्य है। ऐसे ही सत्यवादियों के बल पर पृथ्वी ठहरी है, नहीं तो वह कब की रसातल को चली जाती।
    इस फैसले ने अलगू और जुम्मन की दोस्ती की जड़ हिला दी। अब वे साथ-साथ बातें करते नहीं दिखायी देते। इतना पुराना मित्रता-रूपी वृक्ष
सत्य का एक झोंका भी न सह सका। सचमुच वह बालू की ही जमीन पर खड़ा था।
उनमें अब शिष्टाचार का अधिक व्यवहार होने लगा। एक दूसरे की आवभगत ज्यादा करने लगा। वे मिलते-जुलते थे, मगर उसी तरह जैसे तलवार से ढाल मिलती है।
    जुम्मन के चित्त में मित्र की कुटिलता आठों पहर खटका करती थी। उसे हर घड़ी यही चिंता रहती थी कि किसी तरह बदला लेने का अवसर मिले।

----------


## Rajeev

५
    अच्छे कामों की सिद्धि में बड़ी दरे लगती है; पर बुरे कामों की सिद्धि में यह बात नहीं होती; जुम्मन को भी बदला लेने का अवसर जल्द ही मिल गया। पिछले साल अलगू चौधरी बटेसर से बैलों की एक बहुत अच्छी गोई मोल लाये थे। बैल पछाहीं जाति के सुंदर, बडे-बड़े सीगोंवाले थे। महीनों तक आस-पास के गॉँव के लोग दर्शन करते रहे। दैवयोग से जुम्मन की पंचायत के एक महीने के बाद इस जोड़ी का एक बैल मर गया। जुम्मन ने दोस्तों से कहा--यह दग़ाबाज़ी की सजा है। इन्सान सब्र भले ही कर जाय, पर खुदा नेक-बद सब देखता है। अलगू को संदेह हुआ कि जुम्मन ने बैल को विष दिला दिया है। चौधराइन ने भी जुम्मन पर ही इस दुर्घटना का दोषारोपण किया उसने कहा--जुम्मन ने कुछ कर-करा दिया है। चौधराइन और करीमन में इस विषय पर एक दिन खुब ही वाद-विवाद हुआ दोनों देवियों ने शब्द-बाहुल्य की नदी बहा दी। व्यंगय, वक्तोक्ति अन्योक्ति और उपमा आदि अलंकारों में बातें हुईं। जुम्मन ने किसी तरह शांति स्थापित की। उन्होंने अपनी पत्नी को डॉँट-डपट कर समझा दिया। वह उसे उस रणभूमि से हटा भी ले गये। उधर अलगू चौधरी ने समझाने-बुझाने का काम अपने तर्क-पूर्ण सोंटे से लिया।
    अब अकेला बैल किस काम का? उसका जोड़ बहुत ढूँढ़ा गया, पर न मिला। निदान यह सलाह ठहरी कि इसे बेच डालना चाहिए। गॉँव में एक समझू साहु थे, वह इक्का-गाड़ी हॉँकते थे। गॉँव के गुड़-घी लाद कर मंडी ले जाते, मंडी से तेल, नमक भर लाते, और गॉँव में बेचते। इस बैल पर उनका मन लहराया। उन्होंने सोचा, यह बैल हाथ लगे तो दिन-भर में बेखटके तीन खेप हों। आज-कल तो एक ही खेप में लाले पड़े रहते हैं। बैल देखा, गाड़ी में दोड़ाया, बाल-भौरी की पहचान करायी, मोल-तोल किया और उसे ला कर द्वार पर बॉँध ही दिया। एक महीने में दाम चुकाने का वादा ठहरा। चौधरी को भी गरज थी ही, घाटे की परवाह न की। 
    समझू साहु ने नया बैल पाया, तो लगे उसे रगेदने। वह दिन में तीन-तीन, चार-चार खेपें करने लगे। न चारे की फिक्र थी, न पानी की, बस खेपों से काम था। मंडी ले गये, वहॉँ कुछ सूखा भूसा सामने डाल दिया। बेचारा जानवर अभी दम भी न लेने पाया था कि फिर जोत दिया। अलगू चौधरी के घर था तो चैन की बंशी बचती थी। बैलराम छठे-छमाहे कभी बहली में जोते जाते थे। खूब उछलते-कूदते और कोसों तक दौड़ते चले जाते थे। वहॉँ बैलराम का रातिब था, साफ पानी, दली हुई अरहर की दाल और भूसे के साथ खली, और यही नहीं, कभी-कभी घी का स्वाद भी चखने को मिल जाता था। शाम-सबेरे एक आदमी खरहरे करता, पोंछता और सहलाता था। कहॉँ वह सुख-चैन, कहॉँ यह आठों पहर कही खपत। महीने-भर ही में वह पिस-सा गया। इक्के का यह जुआ देखते ही उसका लहू सूख जाता था। एक-एक पग चलना दूभर था। हडिडयॉँ निकल आयी थी; पर था वह पानीदार, मार की बरदाश्त न थी।
    एक दिन चौथी खेप में साहु जी ने दूना बोझ लादा। दिन-भरका थका जानवर, पैर न उठते थे। पर साहु जी कोड़े फटकारने लगे। बस, फिर क्या था, बैल कलेजा तोड़ का चला। कुछ दूर दौड़ा और चाहा कि जरा दम ले लूँ; पर साहु जी को जल्द पहुँचने की फिक्र थी; अतएव उन्होंने कई कोड़े बड़ी निर्दयता से फटकारे। बैल ने एक बार फिर जोर लगाया; पर अबकी बार शक्ति ने जवाब दे दिया। वह धरती पर गिर पड़ा, और ऐसा गिरा कि फिर न उठा। साहु जी ने बहुत पीटा, टॉँग पकड़कर खीचा, नथनों में लकड़ी ठूँस दी; पर कहीं मृतक भी उठ सकता है? तब साहु जी को कुछ शक हुआ। उन्होंने बैल को गौर से देखा, खोलकर अलग किया; और सोचने लगे कि गाड़ी कैसे घर पहुँचे। बहुत चीखे-चिल्लाये; पर देहात का रास्ता बच्चों की ऑंख की तरह सॉझ होते ही बंद हो जाता है। कोई नजर न आया। आस-पास कोई गॉँव भी न था। मारे क्रोध के उन्होंने मरे हुए बैल पर और दुर्रे लगाये और कोसने लगे--अभागे। तुझे मरना ही था, तो घर पहुँचकर मरता ! ससुरा बीच रास्ते ही में मर रहा। अब गड़ी कौन खीचे? इस तरह साहु जी खूब जले-भुने। कई बोरे गुड़ और कई पीपे घी उन्होंने बेचे थे, दो-ढाई सौ रुपये कमर में बंधे थे। इसके सिवा गाड़ी पर कई बोरे नमक थे; अतएव छोड़ कर जा भी न सकते थे। लाचार वेचारे गाड़ी पर ही लेटे गये। वहीं रतजगा करने की ठान ली। चिलम पी, गाया। फिर हुक्का पिया। इस तरह साह जी आधी रात तक नींद को बहलाते रहें। अपनी जान में तो वह जागते ही रहे; पर पौ फटते ही जो नींद टूटी और कमर पर हाथ रखा, तो थैली गायब ! घबरा कर इधर-उधर देखा तो कई कनस्तर तेल भी नदारत ! अफसोस में बेचारे ने सिर पीट लिया और पछाड़ खाने लगा। प्रात: काल रोते-बिलखते घर पहँचे। सहुआइन ने जब यह बूरी सुनावनी सुनी, तब पहले तो रोयी, फिर अलगू चौधरी को गालियॉँ देने लगी--निगोड़े ने ऐसा कुलच्छनी बैल दिया कि जन्म-भर की कमाई लुट गयी।
    इस घटना को हुए कई महीने बीत गए। अलगू जब अपने बैल के दाम मॉँगते तब साहु और सहुआइन, दोनों ही झल्लाये हुए कुत्ते की तरह चढ़ बैठते और अंड-बंड बकने लगते—वाह ! यहॉँ तो सारे जन्म की कमाई लुट गई, सत्यानाश हो गया, इन्हें दामों की पड़ी है। मुर्दा बैल दिया था, उस पर दाम मॉँगने चले हैं ! ऑंखों में धूल झोंक दी, सत्यानाशी बैल गले बॉँध दिया, हमें निरा पोंगा ही समझ लिया है ! हम भी बनिये के बच्चे है, ऐसे बुद्धू कहीं और होंगे। पहले जाकर किसी गड़हे में मुँह धो आओ, तब दाम लेना। न जी मानता हो, तो हमारा बैल खोल ले जाओ। महीना भर के बदले दो महीना जोत लो। और क्या लोगे?
    चौधरी के अशुभचिंतकों की कमी न थी। ऐसे अवसरें पर वे भी एकत्र हो जाते और साहु जी के बराने की पुष्टि करते। परन्तु डेढ़ सौ रुपये से इस तरह हाथ धो लेना आसान न था। एक बार वह भी गरम पड़े। साहु जी बिगड़ कर लाठी ढूँढ़ने घर चले गए। अब सहुआइन ने मैदान लिया। प्रश्नोत्तर होते-होते हाथापाई की नौबत आ पहुँची। सहुआइन ने घर में घुस कर किवाड़ बन्द कर लिए। शोरगुल सुनकर गॉँव के भलेमानस घर से निकाला। वह परामर्श देने लगे कि इस तरह से काम न चलेगा। पंचायत कर लो। कुछ तय हो जाय, उसे स्वीकार कर लो। साहु जी राजी हो गए। अलगू ने भी हामी भर ली।

----------


## Rajeev

६
पंचायत की तैयारियॉँ होने लगीं। दोनों पक्षों ने अपने-अपने दल बनाने शुरू किए। इसके बाद तीसरे दिन उसी वृक्ष के नीचे पंचायत बैठी। वही संध्या का समय था। खेतों में कौए पंचायत कर रहे थे। विवादग्रस्त विषय था यह कि मटर की फलियों पर उनका कोई स्वत्व है या नही, और जब  तक यह प्रश्न हल न हो जाय, तब तक वे रखवाले की पुकार पर अपनी अप्रसन्नता प्रकट करना आवश्यकत समझते थे। पेड़ की डालियों पर बैठी शुक-मंडली में वह प्रश्न छिड़ा हुआ था कि मनुष्यों को उन्हें वेसुरौवत कहने का क्या अधिकार है, जब उन्हें स्वयं अपने मित्रों से दगां करने में भी संकोच नहीं होता।
    पंचायत बैठ गई, तो रामधन मिश्र ने कहा-अब देरी क्या है ? पंचों का चुनाव हो जाना चाहिए। बोलो चौधरी ; किस-किस को पंच बदते हो। 
    अलगू ने दीन भाव से कहा-समझू साहु ही चुन लें।
    समझू खड़े हुए और कड़कर बोले-मेरी ओर से जुम्मन शेख। 
    जुम्मन का नाम सुनते ही अलगू चौधरी का कलेजा धक्-धक् करने लगा, मानों किसी ने अचानक थप्पड़ मारा दिया हो। रामधन अलगू के मित्र थे। वह बात को ताड़ गए। पूछा-क्यों चौधरी तुम्हें कोई उज्र तो नही।
    चौधरी ने निराश हो कर कहा-नहीं, मुझे क्या उज्र होगा?
    अपने उत्तरदायित्व का ज्ञान बहुधा हमारे संकुचित व्यवहारों का सुधारक होता है। जब हम राह भूल कर भटकने लगते हैं तब यही ज्ञान हमारा विश्वसनीय पथ-प्रदर्शक बन जाता है।
    पत्र-संपादक अपनी शांति कुटी में बैठा हुआ कितनी धृष्टता और स्वतंत्रता के साथ अपनी प्रबल लेखनी से मंत्रिमंडल पर आक्रमण करता है: परंतु ऐसे अवसर आते हैं, जब वह स्वयं मंत्रिमंडल में सम्मिलित होता है। मंडल के भवन में पग धरते ही उसकी लेखनी कितनी मर्मज्ञ, कितनी विचारशील, कितनी न्याय-परायण हो जाती है। इसका कारण उत्तर-दायित्व का ज्ञान है। नवयुवक युवावस्था में कितना उद्दंड रहता है। माता-पिता उसकी ओर से कितने चितिति रहते है! वे उसे कुल-कलंक समझते हैंपरन्तु थौड़ी हीी समय में परिवार का बौझ सिर पर पड़ते ही वह अव्यवस्थित-चित्त उन्मत्त युवक कितना धैर्यशील, कैसा शांतचित्त हो जाता है, यह भी उत्तरदायित्व के ज्ञान का फल है।
    जुम्मन शेख के मन में भी सरपंच का उच्च स्थान ग्रहण करते ही अपनी जिम्मेदारी का भाव पेदा हुआ। उसने सोचा, मैं इस वक्त न्याय और धर्म के सर्वोच्च आसन पर बैठा हूँ। मेरे मुँह से इस समय जो कुछ निकलेगा, वह देववाणी के सदृश है-और देववाणी में मेरे मनोविकारों का कदापि समावेश न होना चाहिए। मुझे सत्य से जौ भर भी टलना उचित नही!
पंचों ने दोनों पक्षों से सवाल-जवाब करने शुरू किए। बहुत देर तक दोनों दल अपने-अपने पक्ष का समर्थन करते रहे। इस विषय में तो सब सहमत थे कि समझू को बैल का मूल्य देना चाहिए। परन्तु वो महाशय इस कारण रियायत करना चाहते थे कि बैल के मर जाने से समझू को हानि हुई। उसके प्रतिकूल दो सभ्य मूल के अतिरिक्त समझू को दंड भी देना चाहते थे, जिससे फिर किसी को पशुओं के साथ ऐसी निर्दयता करने का साहस न हो। अन्त में जुम्मन ने फैसला सुनाया-
    अलगू चौधरी और समझू साहु। पंचों ने तुम्हारे मामले पर अच्छी तरह विचार किया। समझू को उचित है कि बैल का पूरा दाम दें। जिस वक्त उन्होंने बैल लिया, उसे कोई बीमारी न थी। अगर उसी समय दाम दे दिए जाते, तो आज समझू उसे फेर लेने का आग्रह न करते। बैल की मृत्यु केवल इस कारण हुई कि उससे बड़ा कठिन परिश्रम लिया गया और उसके दाने-चारे का कोई प्रबंध न किया गया।
    रामधन मिश्र बोले-समझू ने बैल को जान-बूझ कर मारा है, अतएव उससे दंड लेना चाहिए।
    जुम्मन बोले-यह दूसरा सवाल है। हमको इससे कोई मतलब नहीं !
    झगडू साहु ने कहा-समझू के साथं कुछ रियायत होनी चाहिए।
    जुम्मन बोले-यह अलगू चौधरी की इच्छा पर निर्भर है। यह रियायत करें, तो उनकी भलमनसी।
    अलगू चौधरी फूले न समाए। उठ खड़े हुए और जोर से बोल-पंच-परमेश्वर की जय!
    इसके साथ ही चारों ओर से प्रतिध्वनि हुई-पंच परमेश्वर की जय! यह मनुष्य का काम नहीं, पंच में परमेश्वर वास करते हैं, यह उन्हीं की महिमा है। पंच के सामने खोटे को कौन खरा कह सकता है?
    थोड़ी देर बाद जुम्मन अलगू के पास आए और उनके गले लिपट कर बोले-भैया, जब से तुमने मेरी पंचायत की तब से मैं तुम्हारा प्राण-घातक शत्रु बन गया था; पर आज मुझे ज्ञात हुआ कि पंच के पद पर बैठ कर न कोई किसी का दोस्त है, न दुश्मन। न्याय के सिवा उसे और कुछ नहीं सूझता। आज मुझे विश्वास हो गया कि पंच की जबान से खुदा बोलता है। अलगू रोने लगे। इस पानी से दोनों के दिलों का मैल धुल गया। मित्रता की मुरझाई हुई लता फिर हरी हो गई।

----------


## Rajeev

*शंखनाद* 
भानु चौधरी अपने गॉँव के मुखिया थे। गॉँव में उनका बड़ा मान था। दारोगा जी उन्हें टाटा बिना जमीन पर न बैठने देते। मुखिया साहब को ऐसी धाक बँधी हुई थी कि उनकी मर्जी बिना गॉँव में एक पत्ता भी नहीं हिल सकता था। कोई घटना, चाहे, वह सास-बहु का विवाद हो, चाहे मेड़ या खेत का झगड़ा, चौधरी साहब के शासनाधिकारी को पूर्णरुप से सचते करने के लिए काफी थी, वह तुरन्त घटना स्थल पर पहुँचते, तहकीकात होने लगती गवाह और सबूत के सिवा किसी अभियोग को सफलता सहित चलाने में जिन बातों की जरुरत होती है, उन सब पर विचार होता और चौधरी जी के दरबार से फैसला हो जाता। किसी को अदालत जाने की जरुरत न पड़ी। हॉँ, इस कष्ट के लिए चौधरीसाहब कुछ फीस जरुर लेते थे। यदि किसी अवसर पर फीस मिलने में असुविधा के कारण उन्हें धीरज से काम लेना पड़ता तो गॉँव में आफत मच जाती थी; क्योंकि उनके धीरज और दरोगा जी के क्रोध में कोई घनिष्ठ सम्बन्ध था। सारांश यह है कि चौधरी से उनके दोस्त-दुश्मन सभी चौकन्ने रहते थे।

----------


## Rajeev

२
चौधरी माहश्य के तीन सुयोग्य पुत्र थे। बड़े लड़के बितान एक सुशिक्षित मनुष्य थे। डाकिये के रजिस्टर पर दस्तखत कर लेते थे।  बड़े अनुभवी, बड़े नीति कुशल। मिर्जई की जगह कमीज पहनते, कभी-कभी सिगरेट भी पीते, जिससे उनका गौरव बढ़ता था। यद्यपि उनके ये दुर्व्यसन बूढ़े चौधरी को नापसंद थे, पर बेचारे विवश थे; क्योंकि अदालत और कानून के मामले बितान के हाथों में थे। वह कानून का पुतला था। कानून की दफाएँ उसकी जबान पर रखी रहती थीं। गवाह गढ़ने में वह पूरा उस्ताद था। मँझले लड़के शान चौधरी कृषि-विभाग के अधिकारी  थे। बुद्धि के मंद; लेकिन शरीर से बड़े परिश्रमी। जहॉँ घास न जमती हो, वहॉँ केसर जमा दें। तीसरे लड़के का नाम गुमान था। वह बड़ा रसिक, साथ ही उद्दंड भी था। मुहर्रम में ढोल इतने जोरों से बजाता कि कान के पर्दे फट जाते। मछली फँसाने का बड़ा शौकीन था बड़ा रँगील जवान था। खँजड़ी बजा-बजाकर जब वह मीठे स्वर से ख्याल गाता, तो रंग जम जाता। उसे दंगल का ऐसा शौक था कि कोसों तक धावा मारता; पर घरवाले कुछ ऐसे शुष्क थे कि उसके इन व्यसनों से तलिक भी सहानुभूति न रखते थे। पिता और भाइयों ने तो उसे ऊसर खेत समझ रखा था। घुड़की-धमकी, शिक्षा और उपदेश, स्नेह और विनय, किसी का उस पर कुछ भी असर नहीं हुआ। हॉँ, भावजें अभी तक उसकी ओर से निराश न हुई थी। वे अभी तक उसे कड़वी दवाइयॉँ पिलाये जाती थी; पर आलस्य वह राज रोग है जिसका रोग कभी नहीं सँभलता। ऐसा कोई बिराल ही दिन जाता होगा कि बॉँक गुमान को भावजों के कटुवाक्य न सुनने पड़ते हों। ये बिषैले शर कभी-कभी उसे कठोर ह्रदय में चुभ जाते; किन्तु यह घाव रात भर से अधिक न रहता। भोर होते ही थकना के साथ ही यह पीड़ा भी शांत हा जाती। तड़का हुआ, उसने हाथ-मुँह धोया, बंशी उठायी और तालाब की ओर चल खड़ा हुआ। भावजें फूलों की वर्षा किया करती; बूढ़े चौधरी पैतरे बदलते रहते और भाई लोग तीखी निगाह से देखा करते, पर अपनी धुन का पूरा बॉँका गुमान उन लोगों के बीच से इस तरह अकड़ता चला जाता, जैसे कोई मस्त हाथी कुत्तों के बीच से निकल जाता है। उसे सुमार्ग पर लाने के लिए क्या-क्या उपाय नही किये गये। बाप समझाता-बेटा ऐसी राह चलो जिसमें तुम्हें भी पैसें मिलें और गृहस्थी का भी निर्वाह हो। भाइयों के भरोसे कब तक रहोगे? मैं पका आम हूँ-आज टपक पड़ा या कल। फिर तुम्हारा निबाह कैसे होगा ? भाई बात भी न पूछेगे; भावजों का रंग देख रहे हो। तुम्हारे भी लड़के बाले है, उनका भार कैसे सँभालोगे ? खेती में जी न लगे,  कास्टि-बिली में भरती करा दूँ ? बाँका गुमनान खड़ा-खड़ा यह सब सुनता, लेकिन पत्थर का देवता था, कभी न पसीजता ! इन माहश्य के अत्याचार का दंड उसकी स्त्री बेचारी को भोगना पड़ता था। मेहनत के घर के जितने काम होते, वे उसी के सिर थोपे जाते। उपले पाथती, कुंए से पानी लाती, आटा पीसती  और तिस पर भी जेठानानियॉँ सीधे मुँह बात न करती, वाक्य बाणों से छेदा करतीं। एक बार जब वह पति से कई दिन रुठी रही, तो बॉँके गुमान कुछ नर्म हुए। बाप से जाकर बोले-मुझे कोई दूकान खोलवा दीजिए। चौधरी ने परमात्मा को धन्यवाद दिया। फूले न समाये। कई सौ रुपये लगाकर कपड़े की दूकान खुलवा दी। गुमान के भाग जगे। तनजेब के चुन्नटदार कुरते बनवाये, मलमल का साफा धानी रंग में रँगवाया। सौदा बिके या न बिके, उसे लाभ ही होना था! दूकान खुली हुई है, दस-पाँच गाढ़े मित्र जमे हुए हैं, चरस की दम और खयाल की तानें उड़ रही हैं—
चल झपट री, जमुना-तट री, खड़ो, नटखट री।
इस तरह तीन महीने चैन से कटे। बॉँके गुमान ने खूब दिल खोल कर अरमान निकाले, यहॉँ तक कि सारी लागत लाभ हो गयी। टाट के टुकड़े के सिवा और कुछ न बचा। बूढ़े चौधरी कुऍं में गिरने चले, भावजों ने घोर आन्दोलन मचाया—अरे राम ! हमारे बच्चे और हम चीथड़ों को तरसें, गाढ़े का एक कुरता भी नसीब न हो, और इतनी बड़ी दूकान इस निखट्टू का कफ़न बन गई। अब कौन मुँह दिखायेगा? कौन मुँह लेकर घर में पैर रखेगा? किंतु बॉँके गुमान के तेवर जरा भी मैले न हुए। वही मुँह लिए वह फिर घर आया और फिर वही पुरानी चाल चलने लगा। कानूनदां बिताने उनके ये ठाट-बाट देकर जल जाता। मैं सारे दिन पसीना बहाऊँ, मुझे नैनसुख का कुरता भी न मिले, यह अपाहिज सारे दिन चारपाई तोड़े और यों बन-ठन कर निकाले? एसे वस्त्र तो शायद मुझे अपने ब्याह में भी न मिले होंगे। मीठे शान के ह्रदय में भी कुछ ऐसे ही विचार उठते थे। अंत में यह जलन सही न गयी, और अग्नि भड़की; तो एक दिन कानूनदाँ बितान की पत्नी गुमनाम के सारे कपड़े उठा लायी और उन पर मिट्टी का तेल उँड़ेल कर आग लगा दी। ज्वाला उठी, सारे कपड़े देखत-देखते जल कर राख हो गए। गुमान रोते थे। दोनों भाई खड़े तमाशा देखते थे। बूढ़े चौधरी ने यह दृश्य देखा, और सिर पीट लिया। यह द्वेषाग्नि हैं। घर को जलाकर तक बुझेगी।

----------


## Rajeev

३
यह ज्वाला तो थोड़ी देर में शांत हो गयी, परन्तु ह्रदय की आग ज्यों की त्यों दहकती रही। अंत में एक दिन बूढ़े चौधरी ने घर के सब मेम्बरों को एकत्र किया और गूढ़ विषय पर विचार करने लगे कि बेड़ा कैसे पार हो। बितान से बोले- बेटा, तुमने आज देखा कि बात की बात में सैकड़ों रुपयों पर पानी फिर गया। अब इस तरह निर्वाह होना असम्भव है। तुम समझदार हो, मुकदमे-मामले करते हो, कोई ऐसी राह निकालो कि घर डूबने से बचे। मैं तो चाहता था कि जब तक चोला रहे, सबको समेटे रहूँ, मगर भगवान् के मन में कुछ और ही है। 
बितान की नीतिकुशलता अपनी चतुर सहागामिनी के सामने लुप्त हो जाती थी। वह अभी उसका उत्तर सोच ही रहे थे कि श्रीमती जी बोल उठीं—दादा जी! अब समुझाने-बुझाने से काम नहीं चलेगा, सहते-सहते हमारा कलेजा पक गया। बेटे की जितनी पीर बाप को होगी, भाइयों को उतनी क्या, उसकी आधी भी नहीं हो सकती। मैं तो साफ कहती हूँ—गुमान को तुम्हारी कमाई में हक है, उन्हें कंचन के कौर खिलाओ और चॉँदी के हिंडाले में झुलाओ। हममें न इतना बूता है, न इतना कलेजा। हम अपनी झोपड़ी अलग बना लेगें। हॉँ, जो कुछ हमारा हो, वह हमको मिलना चाहिए। बॉँट-बखरा कर दीजिए। बला से चार आदमी हँसेगे, अब कहॉँ तक दुनिया की लाज ढोवें?
 नीतिज्ञ बितान पर इस प्रबल वक्तृता का जो असर हुआ, वह उनके विकासित और पुमुदित चेहरे से झलक रहा था। उनमें स्वयं इतना साहस न था कि इस प्रस्ताव का इतनी स्पष्टता से व्यक्त कर सकते। नीतिज्ञ महाशय गंभीरता से बोले—जायदाद मुश्तरका, मन्कूला या गैरमन्कूला, आप के हीन-हायात तकसीम की जा सकती है, इसकी नजीरें मौजूद है। जमींदार को साकितुलमिल्कियत करने का कोई इस्तहक़ाक़ नहीं है। 
अब मंदबुद्धि शान की बारी आयी, पर बेचारा किसान, बैलों के पीछे ऑंखें बंद करके चलने वाला, ऐसे गूढ़ विषय पर कैसे मुँह खोलता। दुविधा में पड़ा हुआ था। तब उसकी सत्यवक्ता धर्मपत्नी ने अपनी जेठानी का अनुसरण कर यह कठिन कार्य सम्पन्न किया। बोली—बड़ी बहन ने जो कुछ कहा, उसके सिवा और दूसरा उपाय नहीं। कोई तो कलेजा तोड़-तोड़ कर कमाये मगर पैसे-पैसे को तरसे, तन ढॉँकने को वस्त्र तक न मिले, और कोई सुख की नींद सोये, हाथ बढ़ा-बढ़ा के खाय! ऐसी अंधेरे नगरी में अब हमारा निबाह न होगा। 
शान चौधरी ने भी इस प्रस्ताव का मुक्तकंठ से अनुमोदन किया। अब बूढ़े चौधरी गुमान से बोले—क्यों बेटा, तुम्हें भी यह मंजूर है ? अभी कुछ नहीं बिगड़ा। यह आग अब भी बुझ सकती है। काम सबको प्यारा है, चाम किसी को नहीं। बोलो, क्या कहते हो ? कुछ काम-धंधा करोगे या अभी ऑंखें नहीं खुलीं ?
गुमान में धैर्य की कमी न थी। बातों को इस कान से सुन कर उस कान से उड़ा देना उसका नित्य-कर्म था। किंतु भाइयों की इस जन-मुरीदी पर उसे क्रोध आ गया। बोला—भाइयों की जो इच्छा है, वही मेरे मन में भी लगी हुई है। मैं भी इस जंजाल से भागना चाहता हूँ। मुझसे न मंजूरी हुई, न होगी। जिसके भाग्य में चक्की पीसना बदा हो, वह पीसे! मेरे भाग्य में चैन करना लिखा है, मैं क्यों अपना सिर ओखली में दूँ ? मैं तो किसी से काम करने को नहीं कहता। आप लोग क्यों मेरे पीछे पड़े हुए है। अपनी-अपनी फिक्र कीजिए। मुझे आध सेर आटे की कमी नही है। 
इस तरह की सभाऍं कितनी ही बार हो चुकी थीं, परन्तु इस देश की सामाजिक और राजनीतिक सभाओं की तरह इसमें भी कोई प्रयोजन सिद्ध नहीं होता था। दो-तीन दिन गुमान ने घर पर खाना नहीं खाया। जतन सिंह ठाकुर शौकीन आदमी थे, उन्हीं की चौपाल में पड़ा रहता। अंत में बूढ़े चौधरी गये और मना के लाये। अब फिर वह पुरानी गाड़ी अड़ती, मचलती, हिलती चलने लगी।

----------


## Rajeev

४
पांडे घर के चूहों की तरह, चौधरी के धर में बच्चें भी सयाने थे। उनके लिए घोड़े मिट्टी के घोड़े और नावें कागज की नावें थीं। फलों के विषय में उनका ज्ञान असीम था, गूलर और जंगली बेर के सिवा कोई ऐसा फल न था जिसे बीमारियों का घर न समझते हों, लेकिन गुरदीन के खोंचे में ऐसा प्रबल आकर्षण था कि उसकी ललकार सुनते ही उनका सारा ज्ञान व्यर्थ हो जाता साधारण बच्चों की तरह यदि सोते भी हो; तो चौंक पड़ते थे। गुरदीन उस था। गॉँव में साप्ताहिक फेरे लगाता था। उसके शुभागमन की प्रतीक्षा और आकांक्षा में कितने ही बालकों को बिना किंडरागार्टन की रंगीन गोलियों के ही, संख्याऍं और दिनों के नाम याद हो गए थे। गुरदीन बूढ़ा-सा, मैला-कुचैला आदमी था; किन्तु आस-पास में उसका नाम उपद्रवी लड़कों के लिए हनुमान-मंत्र से कम न था। उसकी आवाज सुनते ही उसके खोंचे पर लड़कों का ऐसा धावा होता कि मक्खियों की असंख्य सेना को भी रण-स्थल से भागना पड़ता था। और जहॉँ बच्चों के लिए मिठाइयॉँ थीं, वहॉँ गुरदीन के पास माताओं के लिए इससे भी ज्यादा मीठी बातें थी। मॉँ कितना ही मना करती रहे, बार-बार पैसा न रहने का बहाना करे पर गुरदीन चटपट मिठाईयों का दोनों बच्चों के हाथ में रख ही देता और स्नहे-पूर्ण भाव से कहता---बहू जी, पैसों की कोई चिन्ता न करो, फिर मिलते रहेंगे, कहीं भागे थोड़े ही जाते हैं। नारायण ने तुमको बच्चे दिए हैं, तो मुझे भी उनकी न्योछावर मिल जाती है, उन्हीं की बदौलत मेरे बाल-बच्चे भी जीते हैं। अभी क्या, ईश्वर इनका मौर तो दिखावे, फिर देखना कैसा ठनगन करता हूँ। 
  गुरदीन का यह व्यवहारा चाहे वाणिज्य-नियमों के प्रतिकूल ही क्यों न हो, चाहे, ‘नौ नगद सही, तेरह उधार नही’ वाली कहावत अनुभव-सिद्ध ही क्यों न हो, किन्तु मिष्टाभाषी गुरदीन को कभी अपने इस व्यवहार पर पछताने या उसमें संशोन करने की जरुरत नहीं हुई। 
मंगल का शुभ दिन था। बच्चे बड़े बेचैनी से अपने दरवाजे पर खड़े गुरदीन की राह देख रहे थे। कई उत्साही लड़के पेड़ पर चढ़ गए और कोई-कोई अनुराग से विवश होकर गॉँव के बाहर निकल गए थे। सूर्य भगवान् अपना सुनहला गाल लिए पूरब से पश्चिम जा पहुँचे थे, इतने में ही गुरदीन आता हुआ दिखाई दिया। लड़कों ने दौड़कर उसका दामन पकड़ा और आपस में खींचातानी होने लगी। कोई कहता था मेरे घर चलो; कोई अपने घर का न्योता देता था। सबसे पहले भानु चौधरी का मकान पड़ा। गुरदीन अपना खोंचा उतार दिया। मिठाइयों की लूट शुरु हो गयी। बालको और स्त्रियों का ठट्ट लग गया। हर्ष और विषाद, संतोष और लोभ, ईर्ष्या ओर क्षोभ, द्वेष और जलन की नाट्यशाला सज गयी। कनूनदॉँ बितान की पत्नी अपने तीनों लड़कों को लिए हुए निकली। शान की पत्नी भी अपने दोनों लड़कों के साथ उपस्थित हुई। गुरदीन ने मीठी बातें करनी शुरु की। पैसे झोली में रखे, धेले की मिठाई दी और धेले का आशीर्वाद। लड़के दोनो लिए उछलते-कूदते घर में दाखिल हुए। अगर सारे गॉँव में कोई ऐसा बालक था जिसने गुरदीन की उदारता से लाभ उठाया हो, तो वह बॉँके गुमान का लड़का धान था।
यह कठिन था कि बालक धान अपने भाइयों-बहनों को हँस-हँस और उलल-उछल कर मिठाइयॉँ खाते देख कर सब्र कर जाय! उस पर तुर्रा यह कि वे उसे मिठाइयॉँ दिख-दिख कर ललचाते और चिढ़ाते थे।  बेचारा धान चीखता और अपनी मात का ऑंचल पकड़-पकड़ कर दरवाजे की तरफ खींचता था; पर वह अबला क्या करे। उसका ह्रदय बच्चे के लिए ऐंठ-ऐंठ कर रह जाता था। उसके पास एक पैसा भ्री नहीं था। अपने दुर्भाग्य पर, जेठानियों की निष्ठुरता पर और सबसे ज्यादा अपने पति के निखट्टूपन पर कुढ़-कुढ़ कर रह जाती थी। अपना आदमी ऐसा निकम्मा न होता, तो क्यों दूसरों का मुँह देखना पड़ता, क्यों दूसरों के धक्के खाने पड़ते ? उठा लिया और प्यार से दिलासा देने लगी—बेटा, रोओ मत, अबकी गुरदीन आवेगा तो तुम्हें बहुत-सी मिठाई ले दूँगी, मैं इससे अच्छी मिठाई बाजार से मँगवा दूँगी, तुम कितनी मिठाई खाओग! यह कहते कहते उसकी ऑंखें भर अयी। आह! यह मनहूस मंगल आज ही फिर आवेगा; और फिर ये ही बहाने करने पड़ेगे! हाय, अपना प्यारा बच्चा धेले की मिठाई को तरसे और घर में किसी का पत्थर-सा कलेजा न पसीजे! वह बेचारी तो इन चिंताओं में डूबी हुई थी ओर धान किसी तरह चुप ही न होता था। जब कुछ वश न चला, तो मॉँ की गोद से जमीन पर उतर कर लोठने लगा और रो-रो कर दुनिया सिर पर उठा ली। मॉँ ने बहुत बहलाया, फुसलाया, यहॉँ तक कि उसे बच्चे के इस हठ पर क्रोध भी आ गया। मानव ह्रदय के रहस्य कभी समझ में नहीं आते। कहॉँ तो बच्चे को प्यार से चिपटाती थी, ऐसी झल्लायी की उसे दो-तीन थप्पड़ जोर से लगाये और घुड़कर कर बोली—चुप रह आभगे! तेरा ही मुँह मिठाई खाने का है ? अपने दिन को नहीं रोता, मिठाई खाने चला है।
बाँका गुमान अपनी कोठरी के द्वार पर बैठा हुआ यह कौतुक बड़े ध्यान से देख रहा था। वह इस बच्चे को बहुत चाहता था। इस वक्त के थप्पड़ उसके ह्रदय में तेज भाले के समान लगे और चुभ गया। शायद उसका अभिप्राय भी यही था। धुनिया रुई को धुनने के लिए तॉँत पर चोट लगाता है। 
जिस तरह पत्थर और पानी में आग छिपी रहती है, उसी तरह मनुष्य के ह्रदय में भी, चाहे वह कैसा ही क्रूर और कठोर क्यों न हो, उत्कृष्ट और कोमल भाव छिपे रहते हैं। गुमान की ऑंखें भर आयी। ऑंसू की बूँदें बहुधा हमारे ह्रदय की मुलिनता को उज्जवल कर देती हैं। गुमान सचेत हो गया। उसने जा कर बच्चे का गोद में उठा लिया और अपनी पत्नी से करुणोत्पादक स्वर में बोला—बच्चे पर इतना क्रोध क्यों करती हो ? तुम्हारा दोषी मैं हूँ, मुझको जो दंड चाहो, दो। परमात्मा ने चाहा तो कल से लोग इस घर में मेरा और मेरे बाल-बच्चों का भी आदर करेंगे। तुमने आज मुझे सदा के लिए इस तरह जगा दिया, मानों मेरे कानों में शंखनाद कर मुझे कर्म-पथ में प्रवेश का उपदेश दिया हो।

----------


## Rajeev

नाग-पूजा

प्रात:काल था। आषढ़ का पहला दौंगड़ा निकल गया था। कीट-पतंग चारों तरफ रेंगते दिखायी देते थे। तिलोत्तमा ने वाटिका की ओर देखा तो वृक्ष और पौधे ऐसे निखर गये थे जैसे साबुन से मैने कपड़े निखर जाते हैं। उन पर एक विचित्र आध्यात्मिक शोभा छायी हुई थी मानों योगीवर आनंद में मग्न पड़े हों। चिड़ियों में असाधारण चंचलता थी। डाल-डाल, पात-पात चहकती फिरती थीं। तिलोत्तमा बाग में निकल आयी। वह भी इन्हीं पक्षियों की भॉँति चंचल हो गयी थी। कभी किसी पौधे की देखती, कभी किसी फूल पर पड़ी हुई जल की बूँदो को हिलाकर अपने मुँह पर उनके शीतल छींटे डालती। लाज बीरबहूटियॉँ रेंग रही थी। वह उन्हें चुनकर हथेली पर रखने लगी। सहसा उसे एक काला वृहत्काय सॉँप रेंगता दिखायी-दिया। उसने पिल्लाकर कहा—अम्मॉँ, नागजी जा रहे हैं। लाओ थोड़ा-सा दूध उनके लिए कटोरे में रख दूं।
अम्मॉँ ने कहा—जाने दो बेटी, हवा खाने निकले होंगे।
तिलोत्तमा—गर्मिय  ं में कहॉँ चले जाते हैं ? दिखायी नहीं देते। 
मॉँ—कहीं जाते नहीं बेटी, अपनी बॉँबी में पड़े रहते हैं।
तिलोत्तमा—और कहीं नहीं जाते ?
मॉँ—बेटी, हमारे देवता है और कहीं क्यों जायेगें ? तुम्हारे जन्म के साल से ये बराबर यही दिखायी देतें हैं। किसी से नही बोलते। बच्चा पास से निकल जाय, पर जरा भी नहीं ताकते। आज तक कोई चुहिया भी नहीं पकड़ी। 
तिलोत्तमा—तो खाते क्या होंगे ? 
मॉँ—बेटी, यह लोग हवा पर रहते हैं। इसी से इनकी आत्मा दिव्य हो जाती है। अपने पूर्वजन्म की बातें इन्हें याद रहती हैं। आनेवाली बातों को भी जानते हैं। कोई बड़ा योगी जब अहंकार करने लगता है तो उसे दंडस्वरुप इस योनि में जन्म लेना पड़ता है। जब तक प्रायश्चित पूरा नहीं होता तब तक वह इस योनि में रहता है। कोई-कोई तो सौ-सौ, दो-दो सौं वर्ष तक जीते रहते हैं। 
तिलोत्तमा—इसकी पूजा न करो तो क्या करें। 
मॉँ—बेटी, कैसी बच्चों की-सी बातें करती हो। नाराज हो जायँ तो सिर पर न जाने क्या विपत्ति आ पड़े। तेरे जन्म के साल पहले-पहल दिखायी दिये थे। तब से साल में दस-पॉँच बार अवश्य दर्शन दे जाते हैं। इनका ऐसा प्रभाव है कि आज तक किसी के सिर में दर्द तक नहीं हुआ।

----------


## Rajeev

२

कई वर्ष हो गये। तिलोत्तमा बालिका से युवती हुई। विवाह का शुभ अवसर आ पहुँचा। बारात आयी, विवाह हुआ, तिलोत्तमा के पति-गृह जाने का मुहूर्त आ पहुँचा। 
नयी वधू का श्रृंगार हो रहा था। भीतर-बाहर हलचल मची हुई थी, ऐसा जान पड़ता था भगदड़ पड़ी हुई है। तिलोत्तमा के ह्रदय में वियोग दु:ख की तरंगे उठ रही हैं। वह एकांत में बैठकर रोना चाहती है। आज माता-पिता, भाईबंद, सखियॉँ-सहेलियॉँ सब छूट जायेगी। फिर मालूम नहीं कब मिलने का संयोग हो। न जाने अब कैसे आदमियों से पाला पड़ेगा। न जाने उनका स्वभाव कैसा होगा। न जाने कैसा बर्ताव करेंगे। अममाँ की ऑंखें एक क्षण भी न थमेंगी। मैं एक दिन के लिए कही, चली जाती थी तो वे रो-रोकर व्यथित हो जाती थी। अब यह जीवनपर्यन्त का वियोग कैसे सहेंगी ? उनके सिर में दर्द होता था जब तक मैं धीरे-धीरे न मलूँ, उन्हें किसी तरह कल-चैन ही न पड़ती थी। बाबूजी को पान बनाकर कौन देगा ? मैं जब तक उनका भोजन न बनाऊँ, उन्हें कोई चीज रुचती ही न थी? अब उनका भोजन कौन बानयेगा ? मुझसे इनको देखे बिना कैसे रहा जायगा? यहॉँ जरा सिर में दर्द भी होता था तो अम्मॉं और बाबूजी घबरा जाते थे। तुरंत बैद-हकीम आ जाते थे। वहॉँ न जाने क्या हाल होगा। भगवान् बंद घर में कैसे रहा जायगा ? न जाने वहॉँ खुली छत है या नहीं। होगी भी तो मुझे कौन सोने देगा ? भीतर घुट-घुट कर मरुँगी। जगने में जरा देर हो जायगी तो ताने मिलेंगे। यहॉँ सुबह को कोई जगाता था, तो अम्मॉँ कहती थीं, सोने दो। कच्ची नींद जाग जायगी तो सिर में पीड़ा होने लगेगी। वहॉँ व्यंग सुनने पड़ेंगे, बहू आलसी है, दिन भर खाट पर पड़ी रहती है। वे (पति) तो बहुत सुशील मालूम होते हैं। हॉँ, कुछ अभिमान अवश्य हैं। कहों उनका स्वाभाव निठुर हुआ तो............? 
सहसा उनकी माता ने आकर कहा-बेटी, तुमसे एक बात कहने की याद न रही। वहॉं नाग-पूजा अवश्य करती रहना। घर के और लोग चाहे मना करें; पर तुम इसे अपना कर्तव्य समझना। अभी मेरी ऑंखें जरा-जरा झपक गयी थीं। नाग बाबा ने स्वप्न में दर्शन दिये।
तिलोत्तमा—अम्मॉँ, मुझे भी उनके दर्शन हुए हैं, पर मुझे तो उन्होंले बड़ा विकाल रुप दिखाया। बड़ा भंयंकर स्वप्न था। 
मॉँ—देखना, तुम्हारे धर में कोई सॉँप न मारने पाये। यह मंत्र नित्य पास रखना। 
तिलोत्तमा अभी कुछ जवाब न देने पायी थी कि अचानक बारात की ओर से रोने के शब्द सुनायी दिये, एक क्षण में हाहाकर मच गया। भंयकर शोक-घटना हो गयी। वर को सौंप ने काट लिया। वह बहू को बिदा कराने आ रहा था। पालकी में मसनद के नीचे एक काला साँप छिपा हुआ था। वर ज्यों ही पालकी में बैठा, साँप ने काट लिया। 
चारों ओर कुहराम मच गया। तिलात्तमा पर तो मनों वज्रपात हो गया। उसकी मॉँ सिर पीट-पीट रोने लगी। उसके पिता बाबू जगदीशचंद्र मूर्च्छित होकर गिर पड़े। ह्रदयरोग से पहले ही से ग्रस्त थे। झाड़-फूँक करने वाले आये, डाक्टर बुलाये गये, पर विष घातक था। जरा देर में वर के होंठ नीले पड़ गये, नख काले हो गये, मूर्छा आने लगी। देखते-देखते शरीर ठंडा पड़ गया। इधर उषा की लालिमा ने प्रकृति को अलोकित किया, उधर टिमटिमाता हुआ दीपक बुझ गया। 
जैसे कोई मनुष्य बोरों से लदी हुई नाव पर बैठा हुआ मन में झुँझलाता है कि यह और तेज क्यों नहीं चलती , कहीं आराम से बैठने की जगह नहीं, राह इतनी हिल क्यों रही हैं, मैं व्यर्थ ही इसमें बैठा; पर अकस्मात् नाव को भँवर में पड़ते देख कर उसके मस्तूल से चिपट जाता है, वही दशा तिलोत्तमा की हुई। अभी तक वह वियोगी दु:ख में ही मग्न थी, ससुराल के कष्टों और दुर्व्यवस्थाओं की चिंताओं में पड़ी हुई थी। पर, अब उसे होश आया की इस नाव के साथ मैं भी डूब रही हूँ। एक क्षण पहले वह कदाचित् जिस पुरुष पर झुँझला रही थी, जिसे लुटेरा और डाकू समझ रही थी, वह अब कितना प्यारा था। उसके बिना अब जीवन एक दीपक था; बुझा हुआ। एक वृक्ष था; फल-फूल विहीन। अभी एक क्षण पहले वह दूसरों की इर्ष्या का कारण थी, अब दया और करुणा की।
थोड़े ही दिनों में उसे ज्ञात हो गया कि मैं पति-विहीन होकर संसार के सब सुखों से वंचित हो गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

३
एक वर्ष बीत गया। जगदीशचंद्र पक्के धर्मावलम्बी आदमी थे, पर तिलोत्तमा का वैधव्य उनसे न सहा गया। उन्होंने तिलोत्तमा के पुनर्विवाह का निश्चय कर लिया। हँसनेवालों ने तालियॉँ बाजायीं पर जगदीश बाबू ने हृदय से काम लिया। तिलात्तमा पर सारा घर जान देता था। उसकी इच्छा के विरुद्ध कोई बात न होने पाती यहॉँ तक कि वह घर की मालकिन बना दी गई थी। सभी ध्यान रखते कि उसकी रंज ताजा न होने पाये। लेकिन उसके चेहरे पर उदासी छायी रहती थी, जिसे देख कर लोगों को दु:ख होता था। पहले तो मॉँ भी इस सामाजिक अत्याचार पर सहमत न हुई; लेकिन बिरादरीवालों का विरोध ज्यों-ज्यों बढ़ता गया उसका विरोध ढीला पड़ता गया। सिद्धांत रुप से तो प्राय: किसी को आपत्ति न थी किन्तु उसे व्यवहार में लाने का साहस किसी में न था। कई महीनों के लगातार प्रयास के बाद एक कुलीन सिद्धांतवादी, सुशिक्षित वर मिला। उसके घरवाले भी राजी हो गये। तिलोत्तमा को समाज में अपना नाम बिकते देख कर दु:ख होता था। वह मन में कुढ़ती थी कि पिताजी नाहक मेरे लिए समाज में नक्कू बन रहे हैं। अगर मेरे भाग्य में सुहाग लिखा होता तो यह वज्र ही क्यों गिरता। तो उसे कभी-कभी ऐसी शंका होती थी कि मैं फिर विधवा हो जाऊँगी। जब विवाह निश्चित हो गया और वर की तस्वीर उसके सामने आयी तो उसकी ऑंखों में ऑंसू भर आये। चेहरे से कितनी सज्जनता, कितनी दृढ़ता, कितनी  विचारशीलता टपकती थी। वह चित्र को लिए हुए माता के पास गयी और शर्म से सिर झुकाकर बोली-अम्मॉं, मुँह मुझे तो न खोलना चाहिए, पर अवस्था ऐसी आ पड़ी है कि बिना मुँह खोले रहा नहीं जाता। आप बाबूजी को मना कर दें। मैं जिस दशा में हूँ संतुष्ट हूँ। मुझे ऐसा भय हो रहा है कि अबकी फिर वही शोक घटना.............
मॉँ ने सहमी हुई ऑंखों से देख कर कहा—बेटी कैसी अशगुन की बात मुँह से निकाल रही हो। तुम्हारे मन में भय समा गया है, इसी से यह भ्रम होता है। जो होनी थी, वह हो चुकी। अब क्या ईश्वर क्या तुम्हारे पीछे पड़े ही रहेंगे ?
तिलोत्तमा—हॉँ, मुझे तो ऐसा मालूम होता है ? 
मॉँ—क्यों, तुम्हें ऐसी शंका क्यों होती है ?
तिलोत्तमा—न जाने क्यो ? कोई मेरे मन मे बैठा हुआ कह रहा है कि फिर अनिष्ट होगा। मैं प्रया: नित्य डरावने स्वप्न देखा करती हूँ। रात को मुझे ऐसा जान पड़ता है कि कोई प्राणी जिसकी सूरत सॉँप से बहुत मिलती-जुलती है मेरी चारपाई के चारों ओर घूमता है। मैं भय के मारे चुप्पी साध लेती हूँ। किसी से कुछ कहती नहीं। 
मॉँ ने समझा यह सब भ्रम है। विवाह की तिथि नियत हो गयी। यह केवल तिलोत्तमा का पुनर्संस्कार न था, बल्कि समाज-सुधार का एक क्रियात्मक उदाहरण था। समाज-सुधारकों के दल दूर से विवाह सम्मिलित होने के लिए आने लगे, विवाह वैदिक रीति से हुआ। मेहमानों ने खूब वयाख्यान दिये। पत्रों ने खूब आलोचनाऍं कीं। बाबू जगदीशचंद्र के नैतिक साहस की सराहना होने लगी। तीसरे दिन बहू के विदा होने का मुहूर्त था। 
जनवासे में यथासाध्य रक्षा के सभी साधनों से काम लिया गया था। बिजली की रोशनी से सारा जनवास दिन-सा हो गया था। भूमि पर रेंगती हुई चींटी भी दिखाई देती थी। केशों में न कहीं शिकन थी, न सिलवट और न झोल। शामियाने के चारों तरफ कनातें खड़ी कर दी गयी थी। किसी तरफ से कीड़ो-मकोड़ों के आने की संम्भावना न थी; पर भावी प्रबल होती है। प्रात:काल के चार बजे थे। तारागणों की बारात विदा हो रही थी। बहू की विदाई की तैयारी हो रही थी। एक तरफ शहनाइयॉँ बज रही थी। दूसरी तरफ विलाप की आर्त्तध्वनि उठ रही थी। पर तिलोत्तमा की ऑंखों में ऑंसू न थे, समय नाजुक था। वह किसी तरह घर से बाहर निकल जाना चाहती थी। उसके सिर पर तलवार लटक रही थी। रोने और सहेलियों से गले मिलने में कोई आनंद न था। जिस प्राणी का फोड़ा चिलक रहा हो उसे जर्राह का घर बाग में सैर करने से ज्यादा अच्छा लगे, तो क्या आश्चर्य है। 
वर को लोगों ने जगया। बाजा बजने लगा। वह पालकी में बैठने को चला कि वधू को विदा करा लाये। पर जूते में पैर डाला ही था कि चीख मार कर पैर खींच लिया। मालूम हुआ, पॉँव चिनगारियों पर पड़ गया। देखा तो एक काला साँप जूते में से निकलकर रेंगता चला जाता था। देखते-देखते गायब हो गया। वर ने एक सर्द आह भरी और बैठ गया। ऑंखों में अंधेरा छा गया।
एक क्षण में सारे जनवासे में खबर फैली गयी, लोग दौड़ पड़े। औषधियॉँ पहले ही रख ली गयी थीं। सॉँप का मंत्र जाननेवाले कई आदमी बुला लिये गये थे। सभी ने दवाइयॉँ दीं। झाड़-फूँक शुरु हुई। औषधियॉँ भी दी गयी, पर काल के समान किसी का वश न चला। शायद मौत सॉँप का वेश धर कर आयी थी। तिलोत्तमा ने सुना तो सिर पीट लिया। वह विकल होकर जनवासे की तरफ दौड़ी। चादर ओढ़ने की भी सुधि न रही। वह अपने पति के चरणों को माथे से लगाकर अपना जन्म सफल करना चाहती थी। घर की स्त्रियों ने रोका। माता भी रो-रोकर समझाने लगी। लेकिन बाबू जगदीशचन्द्र ने कहा-कोई हरज नहीं, जाने दो। पति का दर्शन तो कर ले। यह अभिलाषा क्यों रह जाय। उसी शोकान्वित दशा में तिलोत्तमा जनवासे में पहुँची, पर वहॉँ उसकी तस्कीन के लिए मरनेवाले की उल्टी सॉँसें थी। उन अधखुले नेत्रों में असह्य आत्मवेदना और दारुण नैराश्य।

----------


## Rajeev

४
इस अद्भुत घटना का सामाचार दूर-दूर तक फैल गया। जड़वादोगण चकित थे, यह क्या माजरा है। आत्मवाद के भक्त ज्ञातभाव से सिर हिलाते थे मानों वे चित्रकालदर्शी हैं। जगदीशचन्द्र ने नसीब ठोंक लिया। निश्चय हो गया कि कन्या के भाग्य में विधवा रहना ही लिखा है। नाग की पूजा साल में दो बार होने लगी। तिलोत्तमा के चरित्र में भी एक विशेष अंतर दीखने लगा। भोग और विहार के दिन भक्ति और देवाराधना में कटने लगे। निराश प्राणियों का यही अवलम्ब है। 
तीन साल बीत थे कि ढाका विश्वविद्यालय के अध्यापक ने इस किस्से को फिर ताजा किया। वे पशु-शास्त्र के ज्ञाता थे। उन्होंने साँपों के आचार-व्यवहार का विशेष रीति से अध्ययन किया। वे इस रहस्य को खोलना चाहते थे। जगदीशचंद्र को विवाह का संदेश भेजा। उन्होंने टाल-मटोल किया। दयाराम ने और भी आग्रह किया। लिखा, मैने वैज्ञानिक अन्वेषण के लिए यह निश्चय किया है। मैं इस विषधर नाग से लड़ना चाहता हूँ। वह अगर सौ दॉँत ले कर आये तो भी मुझे कोई हानि नहीं पहुँचा सकता, वह मुझे काट कर आप ही मर जायेगा। अगर वह मुझे काट भी ले तो मेरे पास ऐसे मंत्र और औषधियॉँ है  कि मैं एक क्षण में उसके विष को उतार सकता हूँ। आप इस विषय में कुछ चिंता न किजिए। मैं विष के लिए अजेय हूँ। जगदशीचंद्र को अब कोई उज्र न सूझा। हॉँ, उन्होंने एक विशेष प्रयत्न यह किया कि ढाके में ही विवाह हो। अतएब वे अपने कुटुम्बियों को साथ ले कर विवाह के एक सप्ताह पहले गये। चलते समय अपने संदूक, बिस्तर आदि खूब देखभाल कर रखे कि सॉँप कहीं उनमें उनमें छिप कर न बैठा जाय। शुभ लगन में विवाह-संस्कार हो गया। तिलोत्तमा विकल हो रही थी। मुख पर एक रंग आता था, एक रंग जाता था, पर संस्कार में कोई विध्न-बाधा न पड़ी। तिलोत्तमा रो धो-कर ससुराल गयी। जगदीशचंद्र घर लौट आये, पर ऐसे चिंतित थे जैसे कोई आदमी सराय मे खुला हुआ संदूक छोड़ कर बाजार चला जाय। 
तिलोत्तमा के स्वभाव में अब एक विचित्र रुपांतर हुआ। वह औरों से हँसती-बोलती आराम से खाती-पीती सैर करने जाती, थियेटरों और अन्य सामाजिक सम्मेलनों में शरीक होती। इन अवसरों पर प्रोफेसर दया राम से भी बड़े प्रेम का व्यवहार करती, उनके आराम का बहुत ध्यान रखती। कोई काम उनकी इच्छा के विरुद्ध न करती। कोई अजनबी आदमी उसे देखकर कह सकता था, गृहिणी हो तो ऐसी हो। दूसरों की दृष्टि में इस दम्पत्ति का जीवन आदर्श था, किन्तु आंतरिक दशा कुछ और ही थी। उनके साथ शयनागार में जाते ही उसका मुख विकृत हो जाता, भौंहें तन जाती, माथे पर बल पड़ जाते, शरीर अग्नि की भॉँति जलने लगता, पलकें खुली रह जाती, नेत्रों से ज्वाला-सी निकलने लगती और उसमें से झुलसती हुई लपटें निकलती, मुख पर कालिमा छा जाती और यद्यपि स्वरुप में कोई विशेष अन्तर न दिखायी देखायी देता; पर न जाने क्यों भ्रम होने लगता, यह कोई नागिन है। कभी –कभी वह फुँकारने भी लगतीं। इस स्थिति में दयाराम को उनके समीप जाने या उससे कुछ बोलने की हिम्मत न पड़ती। वे उसके रुप-लावण्य पर मुग्ध थे, किन्तु इस अवस्था में उन्हें उससे घृणा होती। उसे इसी उन्माद के आवेग में छोड़ कर बाहर निकल आते। डाक्टरों से सलाह ली, स्वयं इस विषय की कितनी ही किताबों का अध्ययन किया; पर रहस्य कुछ समझ में न आया, उन्हें भौतिक विज्ञान में अपनी अल्पज्ञता स्वीकार करनी पड़ी।
उन्हें अब अपना जीवन असह्य जान पड़ता। अपने दुस्साहस पर पछताते। नाहक इस विपत्ति में अपनी जान फँसायी। उन्हें शंका होने लगी कि अवश्य कोई प्रेत-लीला है ! मिथ्यावादी न थे, पर जहॉँ बुद्धि और तर्क का कुछ वश नहीं चलता, वहॉँ मनुष्य विवश होकर मिथ्यावादी हो जाता है।
शनै:-शनै: उनकी यह हालत हो गयी कि सदैव तिलोत्तमा से सशंक रहते। उसका उन्माद, विकृत मुखाकृति उनके ध्यान से न उतरते। डर लगता कि कहीं यह मुझे मार न डाले। न जाने कब उन्माद का आवेग हो। यह चिन्ता ह्रदय को व्यथित किया करती। हिप्नाटिज्म, विद्युत्शक्ति और कई नये आरोग्यविधानों की परीक्षा की गयी । उन्हें हिप्नाटिज्म पर बहुत भरोसा था; लेकिन जब यह योग भी निष्फल हो गया तो वे निराश हो गये।

----------


## krishnasingh256

[IMG]E:\pics\Picture\xyz\picture007[/IMG]

----------


## Rajeev

५
एक दिन प्रोफेसर दयाराम किसी वैज्ञनिक सम्मेलन में गए हुए थे। लौटे तो बारह बज गये थे। वर्षा के दिन थे। नौकर-चाकर सो रहे थे। वे तिलोत्तमा के शयनगृह में यह पूछने गये कि मेरा भोजन कहॉँ रखा है। अन्दर कदम रखा ही था कि तिलोत्तमा के सिरंहाने की ओर उन्हें एक अतिभीमकाय काला सॉँप बैठा हुआ दिखायी दिया। प्रो. साहब चुपके से लौट आये। अपने कमरे में जा कर किसी औषधि की एक खुराक पी और पिस्तौल तथा साँगा ले कर फिर तिलोत्तमा के कमरे में पहुँचे। विश्वास हो गया कि यह वही मेरा पुराना शत्रु है। इतने दिनों में टोह लगाता हुआ यहॉँ आ पहुँचा। पर इसे तिलोत्तामा से क्यों इतना स्नेह है। उसके सिरहने यों बैठा हुआ है मानो कोई रस्सी का टुकड़ा है। यह क्या रहस्य है ! उन्होंने साँपों के विषय में बड़ी अदभूत कथाऍं पढ़ी और सुनी थी, पर ऐसी कुतूहलजनक घटना का उल्लेख कहीं न देखा था। वे इस भॉँति सशसत्र हो कर फिर कमरे में पहुँचे तो साँप का पात न था। हॉँ, तिलोत्तमा के सिर पर भूत सवार हो गया था। वह बैठी हुई आग्ये हुई नेत्रों के द्वारा की ओर ताक रही थी। उसके नयनों से ज्वाला निकल रही थी, जिसकी ऑंच दो गज तक लगती। इस समय उन्माद अतिशय प्रचंड था। दयाराम को देखते ही बिजली की तरह उन पर टूट पड़ी और हाथों से आघात करने के बदले उन्हें दॉँतों से काटने की चेष्टा करने लगी। इसके साथ ही अपने दोनों हाथ उनकी गरदन डाल दिये। दयाराम ने बहुतेरा चाहा, ऐड़ी-चोटी तक का जोर लगा कि अपना गला छुड़ा लें, लेकिन तिलोत्तमा का बाहुपाश प्रतिक्षण साँप की केड़ली की भॉँति कठोर एवं संकुचित होता जाता था। उधर यह संदेह था कि इसने मुझे काटा तो कदाचित् इसे जान से हाथ धोना पड़े। उन्होंने अभी जो औषधि पी थी, वह सर्प विष से अधिक घातक थी। इस दशा में उन्हें यह शोकमय विचार उत्पन्न हुआ। यह भी कोई जीवन है कि दम्पति का उत्तरदायित्व तो सब सिर पर सवार, उसका सुख नाम का नहीं, उलटे रात-दिन जान का खटका। यह क्या माया है। वह सॉँप कोई प्रेत तो नही है जो इसके सिर आकर यह दशा कर दिया करता है। कहते है कि ऐसी अवस्था में रोगी पर चोट की जाती है, वह प्रेत पर ही पड़ती हैं नीचे जातियों में इसके उदाहरण भी देखे हैं। वे इसी हैंसंबैस में पड़े हुए थे कि उनका दम घुटने लगा। तिलात्तमा के हाथ रस्सी के फंदे की भॉँति उनकी गरदन को कस रहे थें वे दीन असहाय भाव से इधर-उधर ताकने लगे। क्योंकर जान बचे, कोई उपाय न सूझ पड़ता था। साँस लेना। दुस्तर हो गया, देह शिथिल पड़ गयी, पैर थरथराने लगे। सहसा तिलोत्तमा ने उनके बाँहों की ओर मुँह बढ़ाया। दयाराम कॉँप उठे। मृत्यु ऑंखें के सामने नाचने लगी। मन में कहा—यह इस समय मेरी स्त्री नहीं विषैली भयंकर नागिन है: इसके विष से जान बचानी मुश्किल है। अपनी औषधि पर जो भरोसा था, वह जाता रहा। चूहा उन्मत्त दशा में काट लेता है तो जान के लाले पड़ जाते है। भगवान् ? कितन विकराल स्वरुप है ? प्रत्यक्ष नागिन मालूम हो रही है। अब उलटी पड़े या सीधी इस दशा का अंत करना ही पड़ेगा। उन्हें ऐसा जान पड़ा कि अब गिरा ही चाहता हूँ। तिलोत्तमा बार-बार सॉँप की भॉँति फुँकार मार कर जीभ निकालते हुए उनकी ओर झपटती थी। एकाएक वह बड़े कर्कश स्वर से बोली—‘मूर्ख ? तेरा इतना साहस कि तू इस सुदंरी से प्रेमलिंगन करे।’ यह कहकर वह बड़े वेग से काटने को दौड़ी। दयाराम का धैर्य जाता रहा। उन्होंने दहिना हाथ सीधा किया और तिलोत्तमा की छाती पर पिस्तौल चला दिया। तिलोत्तमा पर कुछ असर न हुआ। बाहें और भी कड़ी हो गयी; ऑंखों से चिनगारियॉँ निकलने लगी। दयाराम ने दूसरी गोली दाग दी। यह चोट पूरी पड़ी। तिलोत्तमा का बाहु-बंधन ढीला पड़ गया। एक क्षण में उसके हाथ नीचे को लटक गये, सिर झ्रुक गया और वह भूमि पर गिर पड़ी।
तब वह दृश्य देखने में आया जिसका उदाहराण कदाचित् अलिफलैला चंद्रकांता में भी न मिले। वही फ्लँग के पास, जमीन पर एक काला दीर्घकाय सर्प पड़ा तड़प रहा था। उसकी छाती और मुँह से खून की धारा बह रही थी। 
दयाराम को अपनी ऑंखों पर विश्वास न आता था। यह कैसी अदभुत प्रेत-लीला थी! समस्या क्या है किससे पूछूँ ? इस तिलस्म को तोड़ने का प्रयत्न करना मेरे जीवन का एक कर्त्तव्य हो गया। उन्होंने सॉँगे से सॉँप की देह मे एक कोचा मारा और फिर वे उसे लटकाये हुए ऑंगन में लाये। बिलकुल बेदम हो गया था। उन्होंने उसे अपने कमरे में ले जाकर एक खाली संदूक में बंदकर दिया। उसमें भुस भरवा कर बरामदे में लटकाना चाहते थे। इतना बड़ा गेहुँवन साँप किसी ने न देखा होगा। 
तब वे तिलोत्तमा के पास गये। डर के मारे कमरे में कदम रखने की  हिम्मत न पड़ती थी। हॉँ, इस विचार से कुछ तस्कीन होती थी कि सर्प प्रेत मर गया है तो उसकी जान बच गयी होगी। इस आशा और भय की दशा में वे अन्दर गये तो तिलोत्तमा आईने के सामने खड़ी केश सँवार रही थी। 
दयाराम को मानो चारों पदार्थ मिल गये। तिलोत्तमा का मुख-कमल खिला हुआ था। उन्होंने कभी उसे इतना प्रफुल्लित न देखा था। उन्हें देखते ही वह उनकी ओर प्रेम से चली और बोली—आज इतनी रात तक कहॉँ रहे ? 
दयाराम प्रेमोन्नत हो कर बोले—एक जलसे में चला गया था। तुम्हारी तबीयत कैसी हे ? कहीं दर्द नहीं है ? 
तिलोत्तमा ने उनको आश्चर्य से देख कर पूछा—तुम्हें कैसे मालूम हुआ ? मेरी छाती में ऐसा दर्द हो रहा है, जैस चिलक पड़ गयी हो।

----------


## Rajeev

विश्वास

उन दिनो मिस जोसी बम्बई सभ्य-समाज की राधिका थी। थी तो वह एक छोटी सी कन्या पाठशाला की अध्यापिका पर उसका ठाट-बाट, मान-सम्मान बड़ी-बडी धन-रानियों को भी लज्जित करता  था। वह एक बड़े महल में रहती थी, जो किसी जमाने में सतारा के महाराज का निवास-स्थान था। वहॉँ सारे दिन नगर के रईसों, राजों, राज-कमचारियों का तांता लगा रहता था। वह सारे प्रांत के धन और कीर्ति के उपासकों की देवी थी। अगर किसी को खिताब का खब्त था तो वह मिस जोशी की खुशामद करता था। किसी को अपने या संबधी के लिए कोई अच्छा ओहदा दिलाने की धुन थी तो वह मिस जोशी की अराधना करता था। सरकारी इमारतों के ठीके ; नमक, शराब, अफीम आदि सरकारी चीजों के ठीके ; लोहे-लकड़ी, कल-पुरजे आदि के ठीके सब मिस जोशी ही के हाथो में थे। जो कुछ करती थी वही करती थी, जो कुछ होता था उसी के हाथो होता था। जिस वक्त वह अपनी अरबी घोड़ो की फिटन पर सैर करने निकलती तो रईसों की सवारियां आप ही आप रास्ते से हट जाती थी, बड़े दुकानदार खड़े हो-हो कर सलाम करने लगते थे। वह रूपवती थी, लेकिन नगर में उससे बढ़कर रूपवती रमणियां  भी थी। वह सुशिक्षिता थीं, वक्चतुर थी, गाने में निपुण, हंसती तो अनोखी छवि से, बोलती तो निराली घटा से, ताकती तो बांकी चितवन से ; लेकिन इन गुणो में उसका एकाधिपत्य न था। उसकी प्रतिष्ठा, शक्ति और कीर्ति का कुछ और ही रहस्य था। सारा नगर ही नही ; सारे प्रान्त का बच्चा जानता था कि बम्बई के गवर्नर मिस्टर जौहरी मिस जोशी के बिना दामों के गुलाम है।मिस जोशी की आंखो का इशारा उनके लिए नादिरशाही हुक्म है। वह थिएटरो में दावतों में, जलसों में मिस जोशी के साथ साये की भॉँति रहते है। और कभी-कभी उनकी मोटर रात के सन्नाटे में मिस जोशी के मकान से निकलती हुई लोगो को दिखाई देती है। इस प्रेम में वासना की मात्रा अधिक है या भक्ति की, यह कोई नही जानता । लेकिन मिस्टर जौहरी विवाहित है और मिस जौशी विधवा, इसलिए जो लोग उनके प्रेम को कलुषित कहते है, वे उन पर कोई अत्याचार नहीं करते।
     बम्बई की व्यवस्थापिका-सभा ने अनाज पर कर लगा दिया था और जनता की ओर से उसका विरोध करने के लिए एक विराट सभा हो रही थी। सभी नगरों से प्रजा के प्रतिनिधि उसमें सम्मिलित होने के लिए हजारो की संख्या में आये थे। मिस जोशी के विशाला भवन के सामने, चौड़े मैदान में हरी-भरी घास पर बम्बई की जनता उपनी फरियाद सुनाने के लिए जमा थी। अभी तक सभापति न आये थे, इसलिए लोग बैठे गप-शप कर रहे थे। कोई कर्मचारी पर आक्षेप करता था, कोई देश की स्थिति पर, कोई अपनी दीनता पर—अगर हम लोगो में अगड़ने का जरा भी सामर्थ्य होता तो मजाल थी कि यह कर लगा दिया जाता, अधिकारियों का घर से बाहर निकलना मुश्किल हो जाता। हमारा जरुरत से ज्यादा सीधापन हमें अधिकारियों के  हाथों का खिलौना बनाए हुए है। वे जानते हैं कि इन्हें जितना दबाते जाओ, उतना दबते जायेगें, सिर नहीं उठा सकते। सरकार ने भी उपद्रव की आंशका से सशस्त्र पुलिस बुला ली।ै उस मैदान के चारों कोनो पर सिपाहियों के दल डेरा डाले पड़े थे। उनके अफसर, घोड़ों पर सवार, हाथ में हंटर लिए, जनता के बीच में निश्शंक भाव से घोंड़े दौड़ाते फिरते थे, मानों साफ मैदान है। मिस जोशी के ऊंचे बरामदे में नगर के सभी बड़े-बड़े रईस और राज्याधिकारी तमाशा देखने के लिए बैठे हुए थे। मिस जोशी मेहमानों का आदर-सत्कार कर रही थीं और मिस्टर जौहरी, आराम-कुर्सी परलेटे, इस जन-समूह को घृणा और भय की दृष्टि से देख रहे थे।
     सहसा सभापति महाशय आपटे एक किराये के तांगे पर आते दिखाई दिये। चारों तरफ हलचल मच गई, लोग उठ-उठकर उनका स्वागत करने दौड़े और उन्हें ला कर मंच पर बेठा दिया। आपटे की अवस्था ३०-३५ वर्ष से अधिक न थी ; दुबले-पतले आदमी थे, मुख पर चिन्ता का गाढ़ा रंग-चढ़ा हुआ था। बाल भी पक चले थे, पर मुख पर सरल हास्य की रेखा झलक रही थी। वह एक सफेद मोटा कुरता पहने थे, न पांव में जूते थे, न सिर पर टोपी। इस अद्धर्नग्न, दुर्बल, निस्तेज प्राणी में न जाने कौल-सा जादू था कि समस्त जनता उसकी पूजा करती थी, उसके पैरों में न जाने कौन सा जादू था कि समस्त जरत उसकी पूजा करती थी, उसकेपैरोे पर सिर रगड़ती थी। इस एक प्राणी क हाथों में इतनी शक्ति थी कि वह क्षण मात्र में सारी मिलों को बंद करा सकता था, शहर का सारा कारोबार मिटा सकता था। अधिकारियों को उसके भय से नींद न आती थी, रात को सोते-सोते चौंक पड़ते थे। उससे ज्यादा भंयकर जन्तु अधिकारियों की दृष्टिमें दूसरा नथा। ये प्रचंड शासन-शक्ति उस एक हड्डी के आदमी से थरथर कांपती थी, क्योंकि उस हड्डी मेंएक पवित्र, निष्कलंक, बलवान और दिव्य आत्मा का निवास था।

----------


## Rajeev

२
आ पटे नें मंच पर खड़ें होकरह पहले जनता को शांत चित्त रहने और अहिंसा-व्रत पालन करने का आदेश दिया। फिर देश में राजनितिक स्थिति का वर्णन करने लगे। सहसा उनकी दृष्टि सामने मिस जोशी के बरामदे की ओर गई तो उनका प्रजा-दुख पीड़ित हृदय तिलमिला उठा। यहां अगणित प्राणी अपनी विपत्ति की फरियाद सुनने के लिए जमा थे और वहां मेंजो पर चाय और बिस्कुट, मेवे और फल, बर्फ और शराब की रेल-पेल थी। वे लोग इन अभागों को देख-देख हंसते और तालियां बजाते थे। जीवन में पहली बार आपटे की जबान काबू से बाहर हो गयी। मेघ की भांति गरज कर बोले—
     ‘इधर तो हमारे भाई दाने-दाने को मुहताज हो रहे है, उधर अनाज पर कर लगाया जा रहा है, केवल इसलिए कि राजकर्मचारियों के हलवे-पूरी में कमी न हो। हम जो देश जो देश के राजा हैं, जो छाती फाड़ कर धरती से धन निकालते हैं, भूखों मरते हैं; और वे लोग, जिन्हें हमने अपने सुख और शाति की व्यवस्था करने के  लिए रखा है, हमारे स्वामी बने हुए शराबों की बोतले उड़ाते हैं। कितनी अनोखी बात है कि स्वामी भूखों मरें और  सेवक शराबें उड़ायें, मेवे खायें और इटली और स्पेन की मिठाइयां चलें! यह किसका अपराध है? क्या सेवकों का? नहीं, कदापि नहीं, हमारा ही अपराध है कि हमने अपने सेवकों को इतना अधिकार दे रखा है। आज हम उच्च स्वर से कह देना चाहते हैं कि हम यह क्रूर और कुटिल व्यवहार नहीं सह सकते।यह हमारें लिए असह्य है कि हम और हमारे बाल-बच्चे दानों को तरसें और कर्मचारी लोग, विलास में डूबें हुए हमारे करूण-क्रन्दन की जरा भी परवा न करत हुए विहार करें। यह असह्य है कि हमारें घरों में चूल्हें न जलें और कर्मचारी लोग थिएटरों में ऐश करें, नाच-रंग की महफिलें सजायें, दावतें उड़ायें, वेश्चाओं पर कंचन की वर्षा करें। संसार में और ऐसा कौन ऐसा देश होगा, जहां प्रजा तो भूखी मरती हो और प्रधान कर्मचारी अपनी प्रेम-क्रिड़ा में मग्न हो, जहां स्त्रियां गलियों में ठोकरें खाती फिरती हों और अध्यापिकाओं का वेष धारण करने वाली वेश्याएं आमोद-प्रमोद के नशें में चूर हों----

----------


## Rajeev

३
एकाएक सशस्त्र सिपाहियों के दल में हलचल पड़ गई। उनका अफसर हुक्म दे रहा था—सभा भंग कर दो, नेताओं को पकड़ लो, कोई न जाने पाए। यह विद्रोहात्म व्याख्यान है।
     मिस्टर जौहरी ने पुलिस के अफसर को इशारे पर बुलाकर कहा—और किसी को गिरफ्तार करने की जरुरत नहीं। आपटे ही को पकड़ो। वही हमारा शत्रु है।
     पुलिस ने डंडे चलने शुरु किये। और कई सिपाहियों के साथ जाकर अफसर ने अपटे का गिरफ्तार कर लिया।
     जनता ने त्यौरियां बदलीं। अपने प्यारे नेता को यों गिरफ्तार होते देख कर उनका धैर्य हाथ से जाता रहा।
     लेकिन उसी वक्त आपटे की ललकार सुनाई दी—तुमने अहिंसा-व्रत लिया है ओर अगर किसी ने उस व्रत को तोड़ा तो उसका दोष मेरे सिर होगा। मैं तुमसे सविनय अनुरोध करता हूं कि अपने-अपने घर जाओं। अधिकारियों ने वही किया जो हम समझते थे। इस सभा से हमारा जो उद्देश्य था वह पूरा हो गया। हम यहां बलवा करने नहीं , केवल संसार की नैतिक सहानुभूति प्राप्त करने के लिए जमाहुए थे, और हमारा उद्देश्य पूराहो गया।
     एक क्षण में सभा भंग हो गयी और आपटे पुलिस की हवालात में भेज दिए गये

----------


## Rajeev

४
मिस्टर जौहरी ने कहा—बच्चा बहुत दिनों के बाद पंजे में आए हैं, राज-द्रोह कामुकदमा चलाकर कम से कम १० साल के लिए अंडमान भेंजूगां।
     मिस जोशी—इससे क्या फायदा?
     ‘क्यों? उसको अपने किए की सजा मिल जाएगी।’
     ‘लेकिन सोचिए, हमें उसका कितना मूल्य देना पड़ेगा। अभी जिस बात को गिने-गिनाये लोग जानते हैं, वह सारे संसार में फैलेगी और हम कहीं मुंह दिखाने लायक नहीं रहेंगें। आप अखबारों में संवाददाताओं की जबान तो नहीं बंद कर सकते।’
     ‘कुछ भी हो मैं इसे जोल में सड़ाना चाहता हूं। कुछ दिनों के लिए तो चैन की नींद नसीब होगी। बदनामी से डरना ही व्यर्थ है। हम प्रांत के सारे समाचार-पत्रों को अपने सदाचार का राग अलापने के लिए मोल ले सकते हैं। हम प्रत्येक लांछन को झूठ साबित कर सकते हैं, आपटे पर मिथ्या दोषारोपरण का अपराध लगा सकते हैं।’
     ‘मैं इससे सहज उपाय बतला सकती हूं। आप आपटे को मेरे हाथ में छोड़ दीजिए। मैं उससे मिलूंगी और उन यंत्रों से, जिनका प्रयोग करने में हमारी जाति सिद्धहस्त है, उसके आंतरिक भावों और विचारों की थाह लेकर आपके सामने रख दूंगी। मैं ऐसे प्रमाण खोज निकालना चाहती हूंजिनके उत्तर में उसे मुंह खोलने का साहस न हो, और संसार की सहानुभूति उसके बदले हमारे साथ हो। चारों ओर से यही आवाज आये कि यह कपटी ओर धूर्त  था और सरकर ने उसके साथ वही व्यवहार किया है जो होना चाहिए। मुझे विश्वास है कि वह षंड्यंत्रकारियों को मुखिया है और मैं इसे सिद्ध कर देना चाहती हूं। मैं उसे जनता की दृष्टि में देवता नहीं बनाना चाहतीं हूं, उसको राक्षस के रुप में दिखाना चाहती हूं।
     ‘ऐसा कोई पुरुष नहीं है, जिस पर युवती अपनी मोहिनी न डाल सके।’
     ‘अगर तुम्हें विश्वास है कि तुम यह काम पूरा कर दिखाओंगी, तो मुझे कोई आपत्ति नहीं है। मैं तो केवल उसे दंड देना चाहता हूं।’
     ‘तो हुक्म दे दीजिए कि वह इसी वक्त छोड़ दिया जाय।’
     ‘जनता कहीं यह तो न समझेगी कि सरकार डर गयी?’
     ‘नहीं, मेरे ख्याल में तो जनता पर इस व्यवहार का बहुत अच्छा असर पड़ेगा। लोग समझेगें कि सरकार ने जनमत का  सम्मान किया है।’
     ‘लेकिन तुम्हें उसेक घर जाते लोग देखेंगे तो मन में क्या कहेंगे?’
     ‘नकाब डालकर जाऊंगी, किसी को कानोंकान खबर न होगी।’
     ‘मुझे तो अब भी भय है कि वह तुम्हे संदेह की दृष्टि से देखेगा और तुम्हारे पंजे में न आयेगा, लेकिन तुम्हारी इच्छा है तो आजमा देखों।’
     यह कहकर मिस्टर जौहरी ने मिस जोशी को प्रेममय नेत्रों से देखा, हाथ मिलाया और चले गए।
     आकाश पर तारे निकले हुए थे, चैत की शीतल, सुखद वायु चल रही थी, सामने के चौड़े मैदान में सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था, लेकिन मिस जोशी को ऐसा मालूम हुआ मानों आपटे मंच पर खड़ा बोल रहा है। उसक शांत, सौम्य, विषादमय स्वरुप उसकी आंखों में समाया हुआ था।

----------


## Rajeev

५
प्रात:काल मिस जोशी अपने भवन से निकली, लेकिन उसके वस्त्र बहुत साधारण थे और आभूषण के नाम शरीर पर एक धागा भी नथा। अलंकार-विहीन हो कर उसकी छवि स्वच्छ, जल की भांति और भी निखर गयी। उसने सड़क पर आकर एक तांगा लिया और चली।
     अपटे का मकान गरीबों के एक दूर के मुहल्ले में था। तांगेवाला मकान का पता जानता था। कोई दिक्कत न हुई। मिस जोशी जब मकान के द्वार पर पहुंची तो न जाने क्यों उसका दिल धड़क रहा था। उसने कांपते हुए हाथों से कुंडी खटखटायी। एक अधेड़ औरत निकलकर द्वार खोल दिय। मिस जोशी उस घर की सादगी देख दंग रह गयी। एक किनारें चारपाई पड़ी हुई थी, एक टूटी आलमारी में कुछ किताबें चुनी हुई थीं, फर्श पर खिलने का डेस्क था ओर एक रस्सी की अलगनी पर कपड़े लटक रहे थे। कमरे के दूसरे हिस्से में एक लोहे का चूल्हा था और खाने के बरतन पड़े हुए थे। एक लम्बा-तगड़ा आदमी, जो उसी अधेड़ औरत का पति था, बैठा एक टूटे हुए ताले की मरम्मत कर रहा था और एक पांच-छ वर्ष का तेजस्वी बालक आपटे की पीठ पर चढ़ने के लिए उनके गले में हाथ डाल रहा था।आपटे इसी लोहार के साथ उसी घर में रहते थे। समाचार-पत्रों के लेख लिखकर जो कुछ मिलता उसे दे देते और  इस भांति गृह-प्रबंध की चिंताओं से छुट्टी पाकर जीवन व्यतीत करते थें।
     मिस जोशी को देखकर आपटे जरा चौंके, फिर खड़े होकर उनका स्वागत किया ओर  सोचने लगे कि कहां बैठाऊं। अपनी दरिद्रता पर आज उन्हें जितनी लाज आयी उतनी और कभी न आयी थी। मिस जोशी उनका असमंजस देखकर चारपाई पर बैठ गयी और जरा रुखाई से बोली---मैं बिना  बुलाये आपके यहां आने के लिए क्षमा मांगती हूं किंतु काम ऐसा जरुरी था कि मेरे आये बिना पूरा न हो सकता। क्या मैं एक मिनट के लिए आपसे एकांत में मिल सकती हूं।
     आपटे ने जगन्नाथ की ओर देख कर कमरे से बाहर चले जाने का इशारा किया। उसकी स्त्री भी बाहर चली गयी। केवल बालक रह गया। वह मिस जोशी की ओर बार-बार उत्सुक आंखों से देखता था। मानों पूछ रहा हो कि तुम आपटे दादा की कौन हो?
     मिस जोशी ने चारपाई से उतर कर जमीन पर बैठते हुए कहा---आप कुछ अनुमान कर सकते हैं कि इस वक्त क्यों आयी हूं।
आपटे ने झेंपते हुए कहा---आपकी कृपा के सिवा और क्या कारण हो सकता है?
     मिस जोशी---नहीं, संसार इतना उदार नहीं हुआ कि आप जिसे गांलियां दें, वह आपको धन्यवाद दे। आपको याद है कि कल आपने अपने व्याख्यान में मुझ पर क्या-क्या आक्षेप किए थे? मैं आपसे जोर देकर कहती हूं किवे आक्षेप करके आपने मुझपर घोर अत्याचार किया है। आप जैसे सहृदय, शीलवान, विद्वान आदमी से मुझे ऐसी आशा न थी। मैं अबला हूं, मेरी रक्षा करने वाला कोई नहीं है? क्या आपको उचित था कि एक अबला पर मिथ्यारोपण करें? अगर मैं पुरुष होती तो आपसे ड्यूल खेलने काक आग्रह करती । अबला हूं, इसलिए आपकी सज्जनता को स्पर्श करना ही मेरे हाथ में है। आपने मुझ पर जो लांछन लगाये हैं, वे सर्वथा निर्मूल हैं।
     आपटे ने दृढ़ता से कहा---अनुमान तो बाहरी प्रमाणों से ही किया जाता है।
     मिस जोशी—बाहरी प्रमाणों से आप किसी के अंतस्तल की बात नहीं जान सकते ।
     आपटे—जिसका भीतर-बाहर एक न हो, उसे देख कर भ्रम में पड़ जाना स्वाभाविक है।
     मिस जाशी—हां, तो वह आपका भ्रम है और मैं चाहती हूं कि आप उस कलंक को मिटा दे जो आपने मुझ पर लगाया है। आप इसके लिए प्रायश्चित करेंगे?
     आपटे---अगर न करूं तो मुझसे बड़ा दुरात्मा संसार में न होगा।
     मिस जोशी—आप मुझपर विश्वास करते हैं।
     आपटे—मैंने आज तक किसी रमणी पर विश्वास नहीं किया।
     मिस जोशी—क्या आपको यह संदेह हो रहा है कि मैं आपके साथ कौशल कर रही हूं?
     आपटे ने मिस जोशी की ओर अपने सदय, सजल, सरल नेत्रों से देख कर कहा—बाई जी, मैं गंवार और अशिष्ट प्राणी हूं। लेकिन नारी-जाति के लिए मेरे हृदय में जो आदर है, वह श्रद्धा से कम नहीं है, जो मुझे देवताओं पर हैं। मैंने अपनी माता का मुख नहीं देखा, यह भी नहीं जानता कि मेरा पिता कौन था; किंतु जिस देवी के दया-वृक्ष की छाया में मेरा पालन-पोषण हुआ उनकी प्रेम-मूर्ति आज तक मेरी आंखों के सामने है और नारी के प्रति मेरी भक्ति को सजीव रखे हुए है। मै उन शब्दों को मुंह से निकालने के लिए अत्यंत दु:खी और लज्जित हूं जो आवेश में निकल गये, और मै आज ही समाचार-पत्रों में खेद प्रकट करके आपसे क्षमा की प्रार्थना करुंगा।
     मिस जोशी का अब तक अधिकांश स्वार्थी आदमियों ही से साबिका पड़ा था, जिनके चिकने-चुपड़े शब्दों में मतलब छुपा हुआ था। आपटे के सरल विश्वास पर उसका चित्त आनंद से गद्गद हो गया। शायद वह गंगा में खड़ी होकर अपने अन्य मित्रों से यह कहती तो उसके फैशनेबुल मिलने वालों में से किसी को उस पर विश्वास न आता। सब मुंह के सामने तो ‘हां-हां’ करते, पर बाहर निकलते ही उसका मजाक उड़ाना शुरु करते। उन कपटी मित्रों के सम्मुख यह आदमी था जिसके एक-एक शब्द में सच्चाई झलक रही थी, जिसके शब्द अंतस्तल से निकलते हुए मालूम होते थे।
     आपटे उसे चुप देखकर किसी और ही चिंता में पड़े हुए थें।उन्हें भय हो रहा था अब मैं चाहे कितना क्षमा मांगू, मिस जोशी के सामने कितनी सफाइयां पेश करूं, मेरे आक्षेपों का असर कभी न मिटेगा।
     इस भाव ने अज्ञात रुप से उन्हें अपने विषय की गुप्त बातें कहने की प्रेरणा की जो उन्हें उसकी दृष्टि में लघु बना दें, जिससे वह भी उन्हें नीच समझने लगे, उसको संतोष हो जाए कि यह भी कलुषित आत्मा है। बोले—मैं जन्म से अभागा हूं। माता-पिता का तो मुंह ही देखना नसीब न हुआ, जिस दयाशील महिला ने मुझे आश्रय दिया था, वह भी मुझे १३ वर्ष की अवस्था में अनाथ छोड़कर परलोक सिधार गयी। उस समय मेरे सिर पर जो कुछ बीती उसे याद करके इतनी लज्जा आती हे कि किसी को मुंह न दिखाऊं। मैंने धोबी का काम किया; मोची का काम किया; घोड़े की साईसी की; एक होटल में बरतन मांजता रहा; यहां  तक कि कितनी ही बार क्षुधासे व्याकुल होकर भीख मांगी। मजदूरी करने को बुरा नहीं समझता, आज भी मजदूरी ही करता हूं। भीख मांगनी भी किसी-किसी दशा में क्षम्य है, लेकिन मैंने उस अवस्था में ऐसे-ऐसे कर्म किए,

----------


## Rajeev

६
जिन्हें कहते लज्जा आती है—चोरी की, विश्वासघात किया, यहां तक कि चोरी के अपराध में कैद की सजा भी पायी।
मिस जोशी ने सजल नयन होकर कहा—आज यह सब बातें मुझसे क्यों कर रहे हैं? मैं इनका उल्लेख करके आपको कितना बदनाम कर सकतीं हूं, इसका आपको भय नहीं है?
आपटे ने हंसकर कहा—नहीं, आपसे मुझे भय नहीं है।
मिस जोशी—अगर मैं आपसे बदला लेना चाहूं, तो?
आपटे---जब मैं अपने अपराध पर लज्जित होकर आपसे क्षमा मांग रहा हूं, तो मेरा अपराध रहा ही कहाँ, जिसका आप मुझसे बदला लेंगी। इससे तो मुझे भय होता है कि आपने मुझे क्षमा नहीं किया। लेकिन यदि मैंने आपसे क्षमा न मांगी तो मुझसे तो बदला न ले सकतीं। बदला लेने वाले की आंखें यो सजल नहीं हो जाया करतीं। मैं आपको कपट करने के अयोग्य समझता हूं। आप यदि कपट करना चाहतीं तो यहां कभी न आतीं।
मिस जोशी—मै आपका भेद लेने ही के लिए आयी हूं।
आपटे---तो शौक से लीजिए। मैं बतला चुका हूं कि मैंने चोरी के अपराध में कैद की सजा पायी थी। नासिक के जेल में रखा गया था। मेरा शरीर दुर्बल था, जेल की कड़ी मेहनत न हो सकती थी और अधिकारी लोग मुझे कामचोर समझ कर बेंतो से मारते थे। आखिर एक दिन मैं रात को जेल से भाग खड़ा हुआ।
मिस जोशी—आप तो छिपे रुस्तम निकले!
आपटे--- ऐसा भागा कि किसी को खबर न हुई। आज तक मेरे नाम वारंट जारी है और ५०० रु0 का इनाम भी है।
मिस जोशी----तब तो मैं आपको जरुर पकड़ा दूंगी।
आपटे---तो फिर मैं आपको अपना असल नाम भी बता देता हूं। मेरा नाम दामोदर मोदी है। यह नाम तो पुलिस से बचने के लिए रख छोड़ा है।
बालक अब तक तो चुपचाप बैठा हुआ था। मिस जोशी के मुंह से पकड़ाने की बात सुनकर वह सजग हो गया। उन्हें डांटकर बोला—हमाले दादा को कौन पकड़ेगा?
मिस जोशी---सिपाही और कौन?
बालक---हम सिपाही को मालेंगे।
यह कहकर वह एक कोने से अपने खेलने वाला डंडा उठा लाया और आपटे के पास वीरोचिता भाव से खड़ा हो गया, मानो सिपाहियों से उनकी रक्षा कर रहा है।
मिस जोशी---आपका रक्षक तो बड़ा बहादुर मालूम होता है।
आपटे----इसकी भी एक कथा है। साल-भर होता है, यह लड़का खो गया था। मुझे रास्ते में मिला। मैं पूछता-पूछता इसे यहां लाया। उसी दिन से इन लोगों से मेरा इतना प्रेम हो गया कि मैं इनके साथ रहने लगा।
मिस जोशी---आप अनुमान कर सकते हैं कि आपका वृतान्त सुनकर मैं आपको क्या समझ रही हूं।
आपटे---वही, जो मैं वास्तव में हूं---नीच, कमीना धूर्त....
मिस जोशी---नहीं, आप मुझ पर फिर अन्याय कर रहे है। पहला अन्याय तो क्षमा कर सकती हूं, यह अन्याय क्षमा नहीं कर सकती। इतनी प्रतिकूल दशाओं में पड़कर भी जिसका हृदय इतना पवित्र, इतना निष्कपट, इतना सदय हो, वह आदमी नहीं देवता है। भगवन्, आपने मुझ पर जो आक्षेप किये वह सत्य हैं। मैं आपके अनुमान से कहीं भ्रष्ट हूं। मैं इस योग्य भी नहीं हूं कि आपकी ओर ताक सकूं। आपने अपने हृदय की विशालता दिखाकर मेरा असली स्वरुप मेरे सामने प्रकट कर दिया। मुझे क्षमा कीजिए, मुझ पर दया कीजिए।
यह कहते-कहते वह उनके पैंरो पर गिर पड़ी। आपटे ने उसे उठा लिया और बोले----ईश्वर के लिए मुझे लज्जित न करो।
मिस जोशी ने गद्गद कंठ से कहा---आप इन दुष्टों के हाथ से मेरा उद्धार कीजिए। मुझे इस योग्य बनाइए कि आपकी विश्वासपात्री बन सकूं। ईश्वर साक्षी है कि मुझे कभी-कभी अपनी दशा पर कितना दुख होता है। मैं बार-बार चेष्टा करती हूं कि अपनी दशा सुधारुं;इस विलासिता के जाल को तोड़ दूं, जो मेरी आत्मा को चारों तरफ से जकड़े हुए है, पर दुर्बल आत्मा अपने निश्चय पर स्थित नहीं रहती। मेरा पालन-पोषण जिस ढंग से हुआ, उसका यह परिणाम होना स्वाभाविक-सा मालूम होता है। मेरी उच्च शिक्षा ने गृहिणी-जीवन से मेरे मन में घृणा पैदा कर दी। मुझे किसी पुरुष के अधीन रहने का विचार अस्वाभाविक जान पउ़ता था। मैं गृहिणी की जिम्मेदारियों और चिंताओं को अपनी मानसिक स्वाधीनता के लिए विष-तुल्य समझती थी। मैं तर्कबुद्धि से अपने स्त्रीत्व को मिटा देना चाहती थी, मैं पुरुषों की भांति स्वतंत्र रहना चाहती थी। क्यों किसी की पांबद होकर रहूं? क्यों अपनी इच्छाओं को किसी व्यक्ति के सांचे में ढालू? क्यों किसी को यह अधिकार दूं कि तुमने यह क्यों किया, वह क्यों किया? दाम्पत्य मेरी निगाह में तुच्छ वस्तु थी। अपने माता-पिता की आलोचना करना मेरे लिए अचित नहीं, ईश्वर उन्हें सद्गति दे, उनकी राय किसी बात पर न मिलती थी। पिता विद्वान् थे, माता के लिए ‘काला अक्षर भैंस बराबर’ था। उनमें रात-दिन वाद-विवाद होता रहता था। पिताजी ऐसी स्त्री से विवाह हो जाना अपने जीवन का सबसे बड़ा दुर्भाग्य समझते थे। वह यह कहते कभी न थकते थे कि तुम मेरे पांव की बेड़ी बन गयीं, नहीं तो मैं न जाने कहां उड़कर पहुंचा होता। उनके विचार मे सारा दोष माता की अशिक्षा के सिर था। वह अपनी एकमात्र पुत्री को मूर्खा माता से संसर्ग से दूररखना चाहते थे। माता कभी मुझसे कुछ कहतीं तो पिताजी उन पर टूट पड़ते—तुमसे कितनी बार कह चुका कि लड़की को डांटो मत, वह स्वयं अपना भला-बुरा सोच सकती है, तुम्हारे डांटने से उसके आत्म-सम्मान का कितनाधक्का लगेगा, यह तुम नहीं जान सकतीं। आखिर माताजी ने निराश होकर मुझे मेरे हाल पर छोड़ दिया और कदाचित् इसी शोक में चल बसीं। अपने घर की अशांति देखकर मुझे विवाह से और भी घृणा हो गयी। सबसे बड़ा असर मुझ पर मेरे कालेज की लेडी प्रिंसिपल का हुआ जो स्वयं अविवाहित थीं। मेरा तो अब यह विचार है कि युवको की शिक्षा का भार केवल आदर्श चरित्रों पर रखना चाहिए। विलास में रत, कालेजों के शौकिन प्रोफेसर विद्यार्थियों पर कोई अच्छा असर नहीं डाल सकते । मैं इस वक्त ऐसी बात आपसे कह रही हूं। पर अभी घर जाकर यह सब भूल जाऊंगी। मैं जिस संसार में हूं, उसकी जलवायु ही दूषित है। वहां सभी मुझे कीचड़ में लतपत देखना चाहते है।, मेरे विलासासक्त रहने में ही उनका स्वार्थ है। आप वह पहले आदमी हैं जिसने मुझ पर विश्वास किया है, जिसने मुझसे निष्कपट व्यवहार किया है। ईश्वर के लिए अब मुझे भूल न जाइयेगा।
आपटे ने मिस जोशी की ओर वेदना पूर्ण दृष्टि से देखकर कहा—अगर मैं आपकी कुछ सेवा कर सकूं तो यह मेरे लिए सौभाग्य की बात होगी। मिस जोशी! हम सब मिट्टी के पुतले हैं, कोई निर्दोर्ष नहीं। मनुष्य बिगड़ता है तो परिस्थितियों से, या पूर्व संस्कारों से । परिस्थितियों का त्याग करने से ही बच सकता है, संस्कारों से गिरने वाले मनुष्य का मार्ग इससे कहीं कठिन है। आपकी आत्मा सुन्दर और पवित्र है, केवल परिस्थितियों ने उसे कुहरे की भांति ढंक लिया है। अब विवेक का सूर्य उदय हो गया है, ईश्वर ने चाहातो कुहरा भी फट जाएगा। लेकिन सबसे पहले उन परिस्थितियों का त्याग करने को तैयार हो जाइए।
मिस जोशी—यही आपको करना होगा।
आपटे ने चुभती हुई निगाहों से देख कर कहा—वैद्य रोगी को जबरदस्ती दवा पिलाता है।
मिस जोशी –मैं सब कुछ करुगीं। मैं कड़वी से कड़वी दवा पियूंगी यदि आप पिलायेंगे। कल आप मेरे घर आने की कृपा करेंगे, शाम को?
आपटे---अवश्य आऊंगा।
मिस जोशी ने विदा देते हुए कहा---भूलिएगा नहीं, मैं आपकी राह देखती रहूंगी। अपने रक्षक को भी लाइएगा।
यह कहकर उसने बालक को गोद मे उठाया ओर उसे गले से लगा कर बाहर निकल आयी।
गर्व के मारे उसके पांव जमीन पर न पड़ते थे। मालूम होता था, हवामें उड़ी जा रही है, प्यास से तड़पते हुए मनुष्य को नदी का तट नजर आने लगा था।

----------


## Rajeev

७
एक सप्ता गुजर चुका था। आपटे पुलिस की हिरासत में थे। उन पर चार अभियोग चलाने की तैयारियां चल रहीं थी। सारे प्रांत में हलचल मची हुई थी। नगर में रोज सभाएं होती थीं, पुलिस रोज दस-पांच आदमियां को पकड़ती थी। समाचार-पत्रों में जोरों के साथ वाद-विवाद हो रहा था।
     रात के नौ बज गये थे। मिस्टर जौहरी राज-भवन में मेंज पर बैठे हुए सोच रहे थे कि मिस जोशी को क्यों कर वापस लाएं? उसी दिन से उनकी छाती पर सांप लोट रहा था। उसकी सूरत एक क्षण के लिए आंखों से न उतरती थी।
     वह सोच रहे थे, इसने मेरे साथ ऐसी दगा की! मैंने इसके  लिएक्या कुछ नहीं किया? इसकी कौन-सी इच्छा थी, जो मैने पूरी नहीं की इसी ने मुझसे बेवफाई की। नहीं, कभी नहीं, मैं इसके बगैर जिंदा नहीं रह सकता। दुनिया चाहे मुझे बदनाम करे, हत्यारा कहे, चाहे मुझे पद से हाथ धोना पड़े, लेकिन आपटे को नहीं छोड़ूगां। इस रोड़े को रास्ते से हटा दूंगा, इस कांटे को पहलू से निकाल बाहर करुंगा।
     सहसा कमरे का दरवाजा खुला और मिस जाशी ने प्रवेश किया। मिस्टर जौहरी हकबका कर कुर्सी पर से उठ खड़े हुए, यह सोच रहे थे कि शायद मिस जोशी ने निराश होकर मेरे पास आयी हैं, कुछ रुखे, लेकिन नम्र भाव से बोले---आओ बाला, तुम्हारी याद में बैठा था। तुम कितनी ही बेवफाई करो, पर तुम्हारी याद मेरे दिल से नहीं निकल सकती।
     मिस जोशी---आप केवल जबान से कहते है।
     मिस्टर जौहरी—क्या दिल चीरकर दिखा दूं?
     मिस जोशी—प्रेम प्रतिकार नहीं करता, प्रेम में दुराग्रह नहीं होता। आप मरे खून के प्यासे हो रहे हैं, उस पर भी आप कहते हैं, मैं तुम्हारी याद करता हूं। आपने मेरे स्वामी को हिरासत में डाल रखा है, यह प्रेम है! आखिर आप मुझसे क्या चाहते हैं? अगर आप समझ रहे हों कि इन सख्तियों से डर कर मै आपकी शरण आ जाऊंगी तो आपका भ्रम है। आपको अख्तियार है कि आपटे को काले पानी भेज दें, फांसी चढ़ा दें, लेकिन इसका मुझ परकोई असर न होगा।वह मेरे स्वमी हैं, मैं उनको अपना स्वामी  समझती हूं। उन्होने अपनी विशाल उदारता से मेरा उद्धार किया । आप मुझे विषय के फंदो में फंसाते थे, मेरी आत्मा को कलुषित करते थे। कभी आपको यह खयाल आया कि इसकी आत्मा पर क्या बीत रही होगी? आप मुझे आत्मशुन्य समझते थे। इस देवपुरुष ने अपनी निर्मल स्वच्छ आत्मा के आकर्षण से मुझे  पहली ही मुलाकात में खींच लिया। मैं उसकी हो गयी और मरते दम तक उसी की रहूंगी। उस मार्ग से अब आप हटा नहीं सकते। मुझे एक सच्ची आत्मा की जरुरत थी , वह मुझे मिल गयी। उसे पाकर अब तीनों लोक की सम्पदा मेरी आंखो में तुच्छ है। मैं उनके वियोग में चाहे प्राण दे दूं, पर आपके काम नहीं आ सकती।
     मिस्टर जौहरी---मिस जोशी । प्रेम उदार नहीं होता, क्षमाशील नहीं होता । मेरे लिए तुम सर्वस्व हो, जब तक मैं समझता हूं कि तुम मेरी हो। अगर तुम मेरी नहीं हो सकती तो मुझे इसकी क्या चिंता हो सकती है कि तुम किस दिशा में हो?
     मिस जोशी—यह आपका अंतिम निर्णय है?
     मिस्टर जौहरी—अगर मैं कह दूं कि हां, तो?
     मिस जोशी ने सीने से पिस्तौल निकाल कर कहा---तो पहले आप की लाश जमीन पर फड्रकती होगी और आपके बाद मेरी ,बोलिए। यह आपका अंतिम निर्णय निश्चय है?
     यह कहकर मिस जोशी ने जौहरी की तरफ पिस्तौल सीधा किया। जौहरी कुर्सी से उठ खड़े हुए और मुस्कर बोले—क्या तुम मेरे लिए कभी इतना साहस कर सकती थीं? जाओं, तुम्हारा आपटे तुम्हें मुबारक हो। उस पर से अभियोग उठा लिया जाएगा। पवित्र प्रेम ही मे यह साहस है। अब मुझे विश्वास हो गया कि तुम्हारा प्रेम पवित्र है। अगर कोई पुराना पापी भविष्यवाणी कर सकता है तो मैं कहता हूं, वह दिन दूर नहीं है, जब तुम इस भवन की स्वामिनी होगी। आपटे ने मुझे प्रेम के क्षेत्र में नहीं, राजनीति के क्षेत्र में भी परास्त कर दिया। सच्चा आदमी एक मुलाकात में ही जीवन बदल सकता है, आत्मा को जगा सकता है और अज्ञान को मिटा कर प्रकाश की ज्योति फैला सकता है, यह आज सिद्ध हो गया।

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> नाग-पूजा
> 
> ............................


प्रेमचंद जी ऐसी कहानियां भी लिखा करते थे यह मुझे आज पता चला. काफी मजेदार है यह कहानी और प्रेमचंद जी की उच्च कोटि की शैली में लिखा होने की वजह से पढने में और भी आनंद आया.

धन्यवाद्

----------


## dev b

प्रिय मित्र प्रेमचंद के सहित्य में इस लेखन को यंहा लिखने के लिए आप का धन्य वाद ...आप का अपना देव भारद्वाज 


> ७
> एक सप्ता गुजर चुका था। आपटे पुलिस की हिरासत में थे। उन पर चार अभियोग चलाने की तैयारियां चल रहीं थी। सारे प्रांत में हलचल मची हुई थी। नगर में रोज सभाएं होती थीं, पुलिस रोज दस-पांच आदमियां को पकड़ती थी। समाचार-पत्रों में जोरों के साथ वाद-विवाद हो रहा था।
>      रात के नौ बज गये थे। मिस्टर जौहरी राज-भवन में मेंज पर बैठे हुए सोच रहे थे कि मिस जोशी को क्यों कर वापस लाएं? उसी दिन से उनकी छाती पर सांप लोट रहा था। उसकी सूरत एक क्षण के लिए आंखों से न उतरती थी।
>      वह सोच रहे थे, इसने मेरे साथ ऐसी दगा की! मैंने इसके  लिएक्या कुछ नहीं किया? इसकी कौन-सी इच्छा थी, जो मैने पूरी नहीं की इसी ने मुझसे बेवफाई की। नहीं, कभी नहीं, मैं इसके बगैर जिंदा नहीं रह सकता। दुनिया चाहे मुझे बदनाम करे, हत्यारा कहे, चाहे मुझे पद से हाथ धोना पड़े, लेकिन आपटे को नहीं छोड़ूगां। इस रोड़े को रास्ते से हटा दूंगा, इस कांटे को पहलू से निकाल बाहर करुंगा।
>      सहसा कमरे का दरवाजा खुला और मिस जाशी ने प्रवेश किया। मिस्टर जौहरी हकबका कर कुर्सी पर से उठ खड़े हुए, यह सोच रहे थे कि शायद मिस जोशी ने निराश होकर मेरे पास आयी हैं, कुछ रुखे, लेकिन नम्र भाव से बोले---आओ बाला, तुम्हारी याद में बैठा था। तुम कितनी ही बेवफाई करो, पर तुम्हारी याद मेरे दिल से नहीं निकल सकती।
>      मिस जोशी---आप केवल जबान से कहते है।
>      मिस्टर जौहरी—क्या दिल चीरकर दिखा दूं?
>      मिस जोशी—प्रेम प्रतिकार नहीं करता, प्रेम में दुराग्रह नहीं होता। आप मरे खून के प्यासे हो रहे हैं, उस पर भी आप कहते हैं, मैं तुम्हारी याद करता हूं। आपने मेरे स्वामी को हिरासत में डाल रखा है, यह प्रेम है! आखिर आप मुझसे क्या चाहते हैं? अगर आप समझ रहे हों कि इन सख्तियों से डर कर मै आपकी शरण आ जाऊंगी तो आपका भ्रम है। आपको अख्तियार है कि आपटे को काले पानी भेज दें, फांसी चढ़ा दें, लेकिन इसका मुझ परकोई असर न होगा।वह मेरे स्वमी हैं, मैं उनको अपना स्वामी  समझती हूं। उन्होने अपनी विशाल उदारता से मेरा उद्धार किया । आप मुझे विषय के फंदो में फंसाते थे, मेरी आत्मा को कलुषित करते थे। कभी आपको यह खयाल आया कि इसकी आत्मा पर क्या बीत रही होगी? आप मुझे आत्मशुन्य समझते थे। इस देवपुरुष ने अपनी निर्मल स्वच्छ आत्मा के आकर्षण से मुझे  पहली ही मुलाकात में खींच लिया। मैं उसकी हो गयी और मरते दम तक उसी की रहूंगी। उस मार्ग से अब आप हटा नहीं सकते। मुझे एक सच्ची आत्मा की जरुरत थी , वह मुझे मिल गयी। उसे पाकर अब तीनों लोक की सम्पदा मेरी आंखो में तुच्छ है। मैं उनके वियोग में चाहे प्राण दे दूं, पर आपके काम नहीं आ सकती।
>      मिस्टर जौहरी---मिस जोशी । प्रेम उदार नहीं होता, क्षमाशील नहीं होता । मेरे लिए तुम सर्वस्व हो, जब तक मैं समझता हूं कि तुम मेरी हो। अगर तुम मेरी नहीं हो सकती तो मुझे इसकी क्या चिंता हो सकती है कि तुम किस दिशा में हो?
> ...

----------


## Rajeev

नरक का मार्ग

रात “भक्तमाल” पढ़ते-पढ़ते न जाने कब नींद आ गयी। कैसे-कैसे महात्मा थे जिनके लिए भगवत्-प्रेम ही सब कुछ था, इसी में मग्न रहते थे। ऐसी भक्ति बड़ी तपस्या से मिलती है। क्या मैं वह तपस्या नहीं कर सकती? इस जीवन में और कौन-सा सुख रखा है? आभूषणों से जिसे प्रेम हो जाने , यहां तो इनको देखकर आंखे फूटती है;धन-दौलत पर जो प्राण देता हो वह जाने, यहां तो इसका नाम सुनकर ज्वर-सा चढ़ आता हैं। कल पगली सुशीला ने कितनी उमंगों से मेरा श्रृंगार किया था, कितने प्रेम से बालों में फूल गूंथे। कितना मना करती रही, न मानी। आखिर वही हुआ जिसका मुझे भय था। जितनी देर उसके साथ हंसी थी, उससे कहीं ज्यादा रोयी। संसार में ऐसी भी कोई स्त्री है, जिसका पति उसका श्रृंगार देखकर सिर से पांव तक जल उठे?  कौन ऐसी स्त्री है जो अपने पति के मुंह से ये शब्द सुने—तुम मेरा परलोग बिगाड़ोगी, और कुछ नहीं, तुम्हारे रंग-ढंग कहे देते हैं---और मनुष्य उसका दिल विष खा लेने को चाहे। भगवान्! संसार में ऐसे भी मनुष्य हैं। आखिर मैं नीचे चली गयी और ‘भक्तिमाल’ पढ़ने लगी। अब वृंदावन बिहारी ही की सेवा करुंगी उन्हीं को अपना श्रृंगार दिखाऊंगी, वह तो देखकर न जलेगे। वह तो हमारे मन का हाल जानते हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

२
     भगवान! मैं अपने मन को कैसे समझाऊं!  तुम अंतर्यामी हो, तुम मेरे रोम-रोम का हाल जानते हो। मैं चाहती  हुं कि उन्हें अपना इष्ट समझूं, उनके चरणों की सेवा करुं, उनके इशारे पर चलूं, उन्हें मेरी किसी बात से, किसी व्यवहार से नाममात्र, भी दु:ख न हो। वह निर्दोष हैं, जो कुछ मेरे भाग्य में था वह हुआ, न उनका दोष है, न माता-पिता का, सारा दोष मेरे नसीबों ही का है। लेकिन यह सब जानते हुए भी जब उन्हें आते देखती हूं, तो मेरा  दिल बैठ जाता है, मुह पर मुरदनी सी-छा जाती है, सिर भारी हो जाता है, जी चाहता है इनकी सूरत न देखूं, बात तक करने को जी नही चाहता;कदाचित् शत्रु को भी देखकर किसी का मन इतना क्लांत नहीं होता होगा। उनके आने के समय दिल में धड़कन सी होने लगती है। दो-एक दिन के लिए कहीं चले जाते हैं तो दिल पर से बोझ उठ जाता है। हंसती भी हूं, बोलती भी हूं, जीवन में कुछ आनंद आने लगता है लेकिन उनके आने का समाचार पाते ही फिर चारों ओर अंधकार! चित्त की ऐसी दशा क्यों है, यह मैं नहीं कह सकती। मुझे तो ऐसा जान  पड़ता है कि पूर्वजन्म में हम दोनों में बैर था, उसी बैर का बदला लेने के लिए उन्होंने मुझेसे विवाह किया है, वही पुराने संस्कार हमारे मन में बने हुए हैं। नहीं तो वह मुझे देख-देख कर क्यों जलते और मैं उनकी सूरत से क्यों घृणा करती? विवाह करने का तो यह मतलब नहीं हुआ करता! मैं अपने घर कहीं इससे सुखी थी। कदाचित् मैं जीवन-पर्यन्त अपने घर आनंद से रह सकती थी। लेकिन इस लोक-प्रथा का बुरा हो, जो अभागिन कनयाओं को किसी-न-किसी पुरुष के गलें में बांध देना अनिवार्य समझती है। वह क्या जानता है कि कितनी युवतियां उसके नाम को रो रही है, कितने अभिलाषाओं से लहराते हुए, कोमल हृदय उसके पैरो तल रौंदे जा रहे है? युवति के लिए पति कैसी-कैसी मधुर कल्पनाओं का स्रोत्र होता है, पुरुष में जो उत्तम है, श्रेष्ठ है, दर्शनीय है, उसकी सजीव मूर्ति इस शब्द के ध्यान में आते ही उसकी नजरों के सामने आकर खड़ी हो जाती है।लेकिन मेरे लिए यह शब्द क्या है। हृदय में उठने वाला शूल, कलेजे में खटकनेवाला कांटा, आंखो में गड़ने वाली किरकिरी, अंत:करण को बेधने वाला व्यंग बाण! सुशीला को हमेशा हंसते देखती हूं। वह कभी अपनी दरिद्रता का गिला नहीं करती; गहने नहीं हैं, कपड़े नहीं हैं, भाड़े के नन्हेंसे मकान में रहती है, अपने हाथों  घर का सारा काम-काज करती है , फिर भी उसे रोतेनहीे देखती अगर अपने बस की बात होती तो आज अपने धन को उसकी दरिद्रता से बदल लेती। अपने पतिदेव को मुस्कराते हुए घर में आते देखकर उसका सारा दु:ख दारिद्रय छूमंतर हो जाता है, छाती गज-भर की हो जाती है। उसके प्रेमालिंगन में वह सुख है, जिस पर तीनों लोक का धन न्योछावर कर दूं।

----------


## Rajeev

३
आज मुझसे जब्त न हो सका। मैंने पूछा—तुमने मुझसे किसलिए विवाह किया था? यह प्रश्न महीनों से मेरे मन में उठता था,  पर मन को रोकती चली आती थी। आज प्याला छलक पड़ा। यह प्रश्न सुनकर कुछ बौखला-से गये, बगलें झाकने लगे, खीसें निकालकर बोले—घर संभालने के लिए, गृहस्थी का भार उठाने के लिए, और नहीं क्या भोग-विलास के लिए? घरनी के बिना यह आपको भूत का डेरा-सा मालूम होता था। नौकर-चाकर घर की सम्पति उडाये देते थे। जो चीज जहां पड़ी रहती थी, कोई उसको देखने वाला न था। तो अब मालूम हुआ कि मैं  इस घर की चौकसी के लिए लाई गई हूं। मुझे इस घर की रक्षा करनी चाहिए और अपने को धन्य समझना चाहिए कि यह सारी सम्पति मेरी है। मुख्य वस्तु सम्पत्ति है, मै तो केवल चौकी दारिन हूं। ऐसे घर में आज ही आग लग जाये! अब तक तो मैं अनजान में घर की चौकसी करती थी, जितना वह चाहते हैं उतना न सही, पर अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार अवश्य करती थी। आज से किसी चीज को भूलकर भी छूने की कसम खाती हूं। यह मैं जानती हूं। कोई पुरुष घर की चौकसी के लिए विवाह नहीं करता और इन महाशय ने चिढ़ कर यह बात मुझसे कही। लेकिन सुशीला ठीक कहती है, इन्हें स्त्री के बिना घर सुना लगता होगा, उसी तरह जैसे पिंजरे में चिड़िया को न देखकर पिंजरा सूना लगता है। यह हम स्त्रियों का भाग्य!

----------


## Rajeev

४
मालूम नहीं, इन्हें मुझ पर इतना संदेह क्यो होता है। जब से नसीब इस घर में लाया  हैं, इन्हें बराबर संदेह-मूलक कटाक्ष करते देखती हूं। क्या कारण है? जरा बाल गुथवाकर बैठी और यह होठ चबाने लगे। कहीं जाती नहीं, कहीं आती नहीं, किसी से बोलती नहीं, फिर भी इतना संदेह! यह अपमान असह्य है। क्या मुझे अपनी आबरु प्यारी नहीं? यह मुझे इतनी छिछोरी क्यों समझते हैं, इन्हें मुझपर संदेह करते लज्जा भी नहीं आती? काना आदमी किसी को हंसते देखता है तो समझता है लोग मुझी पर हंस रहे है। शायद इन्हें भी यही बहम हो गया है कि मैं इन्हें चिढ़ाती हूं। अपने  अधिकार के बाहर से बाहर कोई काम कर बैठने से कदाचित् हमारे चित्त की यही वृत्ति हो जाती है। भिक्षुक राजा  की गद्दी पर बैठकर चैन की नींद नहीं सो सकता। उसे अपने चारों तरफ शुत्र दिखायी देंगें। मै समझती  हूं, सभी शादी करने वाले बुड्ढ़ो का यही हाल है।
     आज सुशीला के कहने से मैं ठाकुर जी की झांकी देखने जा रही थी। अब यह साधारण बुद्धि का आदमी भी समझ सकता हैकि फूहड़ बहू बनकर बाहर निकलना अपनी हंसी उड़ाना है, लेकिन आप उसी वक्त न जाने किधर से टपक पड़े और मेरी ओर तिरस्कापूर्ण नेत्रों से देखकर बोले—कहां की तैयारी है?
     मैंने कह दिया, जरा ठाकुर जी की झांकी देखने जाती हूं।इतना सुनते ही त्योरियां चढ़ाकर बोले—तुम्हारे जाने की कुछ जरुरत नहीं। जो अपने पति की सेवा नहीं कर सकती, उसे देवताओं के दर्शन से पुण्य के बदले पाप होता।  मुझसे उड़ने चली हो । मैं औरतों की नस-नस पहचानता हूं।
     ऐसा क्रोध आया कि बस अब क्या कहूं। उसी दम कपड़े बदल डाले और प्रण कर लिया कि अब कभ दर्शन करने जाऊंगी। इस अविश्वास का भी कुछ ठिकाना है! न जाने क्या सोचकर रुक गयी। उनकी बात का जवाब तो यही था कि उसी क्षण घरसे चल खड़ी हुई होती, फिर देखती मेरा क्या कर लेते।
     इन्हें मेरा उदास और विमन रहने पर आश्चर्य होता है। मुझे मन-में कृतघ्न समझते है। अपनी समणमें इन्होने मरे से विवाह करके शायद मुझ पर एहसान किया है। इतनी बड़ी जायदाद और विशाल सम्पत्ति की स्वामिनी होकर मुझे फूले न समाना चाहिए था, आठो पहरइनका यशगान करते रहना चाहिये था। मैं यह सब कुछ न करके उलटे और मुंह लटकाए रहती हूं। कभी-कभी बेचारे पर दया आती है। यह नहीं समझते कि नारी-जीवन में कोई ऐसी वस्तु भी है जिसे देखकर उसकी आंखों में स्वर्ग भी नरकतुल्य हो जाता है।

----------


## Rajeev

५
तीन दिन से बीमान हैं। डाक्टर कहते हैं, बचने की कोई आशा नहीं, निमोनिया हो गया है। पर मुझे न जाने क्यों इनका गम नहीं है। मैं इनती वज्र-हृदय कभी न थी।न जाने वह मेरी कोमलता कहां चली गयी। किसी बीमार की सूरत देखकर मेरा हृदय करुणा से चंचल हो जाता था, मैं किसी का रोना नहीं सुन सकती थी। वही मैं हूं कि आज तीन दिन से उन्हें बगल के कमरे में पड़े कराहते सुनती हूं और एक बार भी उन्हें देखने न गयी, आंखो में आंसू का जिक्र ही क्या। मुझे ऐसा मालूम होता है, इनसे मेरा कोई नाता ही नहीं मुझे चाहे कोई पिशाचनी कहे, चाहे कुलटा, पर मुझे तो यह कहने में  लेशमात्र भी संकोच नहीं है कि इनकी बीमारी से मुझे एक प्रकार का ईर्ष्यामय आनंद आ रहा है। इन्होने मुझे यहां कारावास दे रखा था—मैं इसे विवाह का पवित्र नाम नहींदेना चाहती---यह कारावास ही है। मैं इतनी उदार नहीं हूं कि जिसने मुझे कैद मे डाल रखा हो उसकी पूजा करुं, जो मुझे लात से मारे उसक पैरो  का चूंमू। मुझे तो मालूम हो रहा था। ईश्वर इन्हें इस पाप का दण्ड दे रहे है। मै निस्सकोंच होकर कहती हूं कि मेरा इनसे विवाह नहीं हुआ है। स्त्री किसी के गले बांध दिये जाने से ही उसकी विवाहिता नहीं हो जाती। वही संयोग विवाह का पद पा सकता है। जिंसमे कम-से-कम एक बार तो हृदय प्रेम से पुलकित हो जाय! सुनती हूं, महाशय अपने कमरे में पड़े-पड़े मुझे कोसा करते हैं, अपनी बीमारी का सारा बुखार मुझ पर निकालते हैं, लेकिन यहां इसकी परवाह नहीं। जिसकाह जी चाहे जायदाद ले, धन ले, मुझे इसकी जरुरत नहीं!

----------


## Rajeev

६
आज तीन दिन हुए, मैं विधवा हो गयी, कम-से-कम लोग यही कहते हैं। जिसका जो जी चाहे कहे, पर मैं अपने को जो कुछ समझती हूं वह समझती हूं। मैंने चूड़िया नहीं तोड़ी, क्यों तोड़ू? क्यों तोड़ू? मांग में सेंदुर पहले भी न डालती थी, अब भी नहीं डालती। बूढ़े बाबा का क्रिया-कर्म उनके सुपुत्र ने किया, मैं पास न फटकी। घर में मुझ पर मनमानी आलोचनाएं होती हैं, कोई मेरे गुंथे हुए बालों को देखकर नाक सिंकोड़ता हैं, कोई मेरे आभूषणों पर आंख मटकाता है, यहां इसकी चिंता नहीं। उन्हें चिढ़ाने को मैं भी रंग=-बिरंगी साड़िया पहनती हूं, और भी बनती-संवरती हूं, मुझे जरा भी दु:ख नहीं हैं। मैं तो कैद से छूट गयी। इधर कई दिन सुशीला के घर गयी। छोटा-सा मकान है, कोई सजावट न सामान, चारपाइयां तक नहीं, पर सुशीला कितने आनंद से रहती है। उसका उल्लास देखकर मेरे मन में भी भांति-भांति  की कल्पनाएं उठने लगती हैं---उन्हें कुत्सित क्यों कहुं, जब मेरा मन उन्हें कुत्सित नहीं समझता ।इनके जीवन में कितना उत्साह है।आंखे मुस्कराती रहती हैं, ओठों पर मधुर हास्य खेलता रहता है, बातों में प्रेम का स्रोत बहताहुआजान पड़ता है। इस आनंद से, चाहे वह कितना ही क्षणिक हो, जीवन सफल हो जाता है, फिर उसे कोई भूल नहीं सकता, उसी स्मृति अंत तक के लिए काफी हो जाती है, इस मिजराब की चोट हृदय के तारों को अंतकाल तक मधुर स्वरों में कंपित रखसकती है।
     एक दिन मैने सुशीला से कहा---अगर तेरे पतिदेव कहीं परदेश चले जाए तो रोत-रोते मर जाएगी!
     सुशीला गंभीर भाव से बोली—नहीं बहन, मरुगीं नहीं , उनकी याद सदैव प्रफुल्लित करती रहेगी, चाहे उन्हें परदेश में बरसों लग जाएं।
     मैं यही प्रेम चाहती हूं, इसी चोट के लिए मेरा मन तड़पता रहता है, मै भी ऐसी ही स्मृति चाहती हूं जिससे दिल के तार सदैव बजते रहें, जिसका नशा नित्य छाया रहे।

----------


## Rajeev

७
रात रोते-रोते हिचकियां बंध गयी। न-जाने क्यो दिल भर आता था। अपना जीवन सामने एक बीहड़ मैदान की भांति फैला हुआ  मालूम होता था, जहां बगूलों के सिवा हरियाली का नाम नहीं। घर फाड़े खाता था, चित्त ऐसा चंचल हो रहा था कि कहीं उड़ जाऊं। आजकल भक्ति के ग्रंथो की ओर ताकने को जी नहीं चाहता, कही सैर करने जाने की भी इच्छा नहीं होती, क्या  चाहती हूं वह मैं स्वयं भी नहीं जानती। लेकिन मै जो जानती वह मेरा एक-एक रोम-रोम जानता है, मैं अपनी भावनाओं को संजीव मूर्ति हैं, मेरा एक-एक अंग मेरी आंतरिक वेदना का आर्तनाद हो रहा है।
     मेरे चित्त की चंचलता उस अंतिम दशा को पहंच गयी है, जब मनुष्य को निंदा की न लज्जा रहती है और न भय। जिन लोभी, स्वार्थी माता-पिता ने मुझे कुएं में ढकेला, जिस पाषाण-हृदय प्राणी ने मेरी मांग में सेंदुर डालने का स्वांग किया, उनके प्रति मेरे मन में बार-बार दुष्कामनाएं उठती हैं। मैं उन्हे लज्जित करना चाहती हूं। मैं अपने मुंह में कालिख लगा कर उनके मुख में कालिख लगाना चाहती हूं मैअपने प्राणदेकर उन्हे प्राणदण्ड दिलाना चाहती हूं।मेरा नारीत्व लुप्त हो गया है,। मेरे हृदय में प्रचंड ज्वाला उठी हुई है।
     घर के सारे आदमी सो रहे है थे। मैं चुपके से नीचे उतरी , द्वार खोला और घर से निकली, जैसे कोई प्राणी गर्मी से व्याकुल होकर घर से निकले और किसी खुली हुई जगह की ओर दौड़े।उस मकान में मेरा दम घुट रहा था।
     सड़क पर सन्नाटा था, दुकानें बंद हो चुकी थी। सहसा एक बुढियां आती हुई दिखायी दी। मैं डरी कहीं यह चुड़ैल न हो। बुढिया ने मेरे समीप आकर मुझे सिर से पांव तक देखा और बोली ---किसकी राह देखरही हो 
     मैंने चिढ़ कर कहा---मौत की!
      बुढ़िया---तुम्हारे नसीबों में तो अभी जिन्दगी के बड़े-बड़े सुख भोगने लिखे हैं। अंधेरी रात गुजर गयी, आसमान पर सुबह की रोशनी नजर आ रही हैं।
     मैने हंसकर कहा---अंधेरे में भी तुम्हारी आंखे इतनी तेज हैंकि नसीबों की लिखावट पढ़ लेती हैं?
     बुढ़िया---आंखो से नहीं पढती बेटी, अक्ल से पढ़ती हूं, धूप में चूड़े नही सुफेद किये हैं।। तुम्हारे दिन गये और अच्छे दिन आ रहे है। हंसो मत बेटी, यही काम करते इतनी उम्र गुजर गयी। इसी बुढ़िया की बदौलत जो नदी  में कूदने जा रही थीं, वे आज फूलों की सेज पर सो रही है, जो जहर का प्याल पीने को तैयार थीं, वे आज दूध की कुल्लियां कर रही हैं। इसीलिए इतनी रात गये निकलती हू कि अपने हाथों किसी अभागिन का उद्धार हो सके तो करुं। किसी से कुछ नहीं मांगती, भगवान् का दिया सब कुछ घर में है, केवल यही इच्छा है उन्हे धन, जिन्हे संतान की इच्छा है उन्हें संतान, बस औरक्या कहूं, वह मंत्र बता देती हूं कि जिसकी जो इच्छा जो वह पूरी हो जाये।
     मैंने कहा---मुझे न धन चाहिए न संतान। मेरी मनोकामना तुम्हारे बस की बात नहीं है।
     बुढ़िया हंसी—बेटी, जो तुम चाहती हो वह मै जानती हूं; तुम वह चीज चाहती हो जो संसार में होते हुए स्वर्ग की है, जो देवताओं के वरदान से भी ज्यादा आनंदप्रद है, जो आकाश कुसुम है,गुलर का फूल है और अमावसा का चांद है। लेकिन मेरे मंत्र में वह शंक्ति है जो भाग्य को भी संवार सकती है। तुम प्रेम की प्यासी हो, मैं तुम्हे उस नाव पर बैठा सकती हूं जो प्रेम के सागर में, प्रेम की तंरगों पर क्रीड़ा करती हुई तुम्हे पार उतार दे।
     मैने उत्कंठित होकर पूछा—माता, तुम्हारा घर कहां है।
     बुढिया---बहुत नजदीक है बेटी, तुम चलों तो मैं अपनी आंखो पर बैठा कर ले चलूं।
     मुझे ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि यह कोई आकाश की देवी है। उसेक पीछ-पीछे चल पड़ी।

----------


## Rajeev

८
आह! वह बुढिया, जिसे मैं आकाश की देवी समझती थी, नरक की डाइन निकली। मेरा सर्वनाश हो गया। मैं अमृत खोजती थी, विष मिला, निर्मल स्वच्छ प्रेम की प्यासी थी, गंदे विषाक्त नाले में गिर पड़ी वह वस्तु न मिलनी थी, न मिली। मैं सुशीला का –सा सुख चाहती थी, कुलटाओं की विषय-वासना नहीं। लेकिन जीवन-पथ में एक बार उलटी राह चलकर फिर सीधे मार्ग पर आना कठिन है?
     लेकिन मेरे अध:पतन का अपराध मेरे सिर नहीं, मेरे माता-पिता और उस बूढ़े पर है जो मेरा स्वामी बनना चाहता था। मैं यह पंक्तियां न लिखतीं, लेकिन इस विचार से लिख रही हूं कि मेरी आत्म-कथा पढ़कर लोगों की आंखे खुलें; मैं फिर कहती हूं कि अब भी अपनी बालिकाओ के लिए मत देखों धन, मत देखों जायदाद, मत देखों कुलीनता, केवल वर देखों। अगर उसके लिए जोड़ा का वर नहीं पा सकते तो लड़की को क्वारी रख छोड़ो, जहर दे कर मार डालो, गला घोंट डालो, पर किसी बूढ़े खूसट से मत ब्याहो। स्त्री सब-कुछ सह सकती है। दारुण से दारुण दु:ख, बड़े से बड़ा संकट, अगर नहीं सह सकती तो अपने यौवन-काल की उंमगो का कुचला जाना।
     रही मैं, मेरे लिए अब इस जीवन में कोई आशा नहीं । इस  अधम दशा को भी उस दशा से न बदलूंगी, जिससे निकल कर आयी हूं।

----------


## Rajeev

स्त्री और पुरुष

विपिन बाबू के लिए स्त्री ही संसार की सुन्दर वस्तु थी। वह कवि थे और उनकी कविता के लिए  स्त्रियों के रुप और यौवन की प्रशसा ही सबसे चिंताकर्षक विषय था। उनकी दृष्टि में स्त्री जगत में व्याप्त कोमलता, माधुर्य और अलंकारों की सजीव प्रतिमा थी। जबान पर स्त्री का नाम आते ही उनकी आंखे जगमगा उठती थीं, कान खड़ें हो जाते थे, मानो किसी रसिक ने गाने की आवाज सुन ली हो। जब से होश संभाला, तभी से उन्होंने उस सुंदरी की कल्पना करनी शुरु की जो उसके हृदय की रानी होगी; उसमें ऊषा की प्रफुल्लता होगी, पुष्प की कोमलता, कुंदन की चमक, बसंत की छवि, कोयल की ध्वनि—वह कवि वर्णित सभी उपमाओं से विभूषित होगी। वह उस कल्पित मूत्रि के उपासक थे, कविताओं में उसका गुण गाते, वह दिन भी समीप आ गया था, जब उनकी आशाएं हरे-हरे पत्तों से लहरायेंगी, उनकी मुरादें पूरी हो होगी। कालेज की अंतिम परीक्षा समाप्त हो गयी थी और विवाह के संदेशे आने लगे थे।

----------


## Rajeev

२
विवाह तय हो गया। बिपिन बाबू ने कन्या को देखने का बहुत आग्रह किया, लेकिन जब उनके मांमू ने विश्वास दिलाया कि लड़की बहुत ही रुपवती है, मैंने अपनी आंखों से देखा है, तब वह राजी हो गये। धूमधाम से बारात निकली और विवाह का मुहूर्त आया। वधू आभूषणों से सजी हुई मंडप में आयी तो विपिन को उसके हाथ-पांव नजर आये। कितनी सुंदर उंगलिया थीं, मानों दीप-शिखाएं हो, अंगो की शोभा कितनी मनोहारिणी थी। विपिन फूले न समाये। दूसरे दिन वधू विदा हुई तो वह उसके दर्शनों के लिए इतने अधीर हुए कि ज्यों ही रास्ते में कहारों ने पालकी रखकर मुंह-हाथ धोना शुरु किया, आप चुपके से वधू  के पास जा पहुंचे। वह घूंघट हटाये, पालकी से सिर निकाले बाहर झांक रही थी। विपिन की निगाह उस पर पड़ गयी। यह वह परम सुंदर रमणी न थी जिसकी उन्होने कल्पना की थी, जिसकी वह बरसों से कल्पना कर रहे थे---यह एक चौड़े मुंह, चिपटी नाक, और फुले हुए गालों वाली कुरुपा स्त्री थी। रंग गोरा था, पर उसमें लाली के बदले सफदी थी; और फिर रंग कैसा ही सुंदर हो, रुप की कमी नहीं पूरी कर सकता। विपिन का सारा उत्साह ठंडा पड़ गया---हां! इसे मेरे ही गले पड़ना था। क्या इसके लिए समस्त संसार में और कोई न मिलता था? उन्हें अपने मांमू पर क्रोध आया जिसने वधू की तारीफों के पुल बांध दिये थे। अगर इस वक्त वह मिल जाते तो विपिन उनकी ऐसी खबर लेता कि वह भी याद करते।
     जब कहारों ने फिर पालकियां उठायीं तो विपिन मन में सोचने लगा, इस स्त्री के साथ कैसे मैं बोलूगा, कैसे इसके साथ जीवन काटंगा। इसकी ओर तो  ताकने ही से घृणा होती है। ऐसी कुरुपा स्त्रियां  भी संसार में हैं, इसका मुझे अब तक पता न था। क्या मुंह ईश्वर ने बनाया है, क्या आंखे है! मैं और सारे ऐबों की ओर से आंखे बंद कर लेता, लेकिन वह चौड़ा-सा मुंह! भगवान्! क्या तुम्हें मुझी पर यह वज्रपात करना था।

----------


## Rajeev

३
विपिन हो अपना जीवन नरक-सा जान पड़ता था। वह अपने मांमू से लड़ा। ससुर को लंबा खर्रा लिखकर फटकारा, मां-बाप से हुज्जत की और जब इससे शांति न हुई तो कहीं भाग जाने की बात सोचने लगा। आशा पर उसे दया अवश्य आती थी। वह अपने का समझाता कि इसमें उस बेचारी का क्या दोष है, उसने जबरदस्ती  तो मुझसे विवाह किया नहीं। लेकिन यह दया और यह विचार उस घृणा को न जीत सकता था जो आशा को देखते ही उसके रोम-रोम में व्याप्त  हो जाती थी। आशा अपने अच्छे-से-अच्छे कपड़े पहनती; तरह-तरह से बाल संवारती, घंटो आइने के सामने खड़ी होकर अपना श्रृंगार करती, लेकन विपिन को यह शुतुरगमज-से मालूम होते। वह दिल से चाहती थी कि उन्हें प्रसन्न करुं, उनकी सेवा करने के लिए अवसर खोजा करती थी; लेकिन विपिन उससे भागा-भागा फिरता था। अगर कभी भेंट हो जाती तो कुछ ऐसी जली-कटी बातें करने लगता कि आशा रोती हुई वहां से चली जाती।
सबसे बुरी बात यह थी कि उसका चरित्र भ्रष्ट होने लगा। वह यह भूल जाने की चेष्टा करने लगा कि मेरा विवाह हो गया है। कई-कई दिनों क आशा को उसके दर्शन भी न होते। वह उसके कहकहे की आवाजे बाहर से आती हुई सुनती, झरोखे से देखती कि वह दोस्तों के गले में हाथ डालें सैर करने जा रहे है और तड़प कर रहे जाती। 
एक दिन खाना खाते समय उसने कहा—अब तो आपके दर्शन ही नहीं होतें। मेरे कारण घर छोड़ दीजिएगा क्या ?
विपिन ने मुंह फेर कर कहा—घर ही पर तो रहता हूं। आजकल जरा नौकरी की तलाश है इसलिए दौड़-धूप ज्यादा करनी पड़ती है।
आशा—किसी डाक्टर से मेरी सूरत क्यों नहीं बनवा देते ? सुनती हूं, आजकल सूरत बनाने वाले डाक्टर पैदा हुए है।
विपिन— क्यों नाहक चिढ़ती हो, यहां तुम्हे किसने बुलाया था ?
आशा— आखिर इस मर्ज की दवा कौन करेंगा ?
विपिन— इस मर्ज की दवा नहीं है। जो काम ईश्चर से ने करते बना उसे आदमी क्या बना सकता है ?
आशा – यह तो तुम्ही सोचो कि ईश्वर की भुल के लिए मुझे दंड दे रहे हो। संसार में कौन ऐसा आदमी है जिसे अच्छी सूरत बुरी लगती हो,      किन तुमने किसी मर्द को केवल रुपहीन होने के कारण क्वांरा रहते देखा है, रुपहीन लड़कियां भी मां-बाप के घर नहीं बैठी रहतीं। किसी-न-किसी तरह उनका निर्वाह हो ही जाता है; उसका पति उप पर प्राण ने देता हो, लेकिन दूध की मक्खी नहीं समझता।
विपिन ने झुंझला कर कहा—क्यों नाहक सिर खाती हो, मै तुमसे बहस तो नहीं कर रहा हूं। दिल पर जब्र नहीं किया जा सकता और न दलीलों का उस पर कोई असर पड़ सकता है। मैं तुम्हे कुछ कहता तो नहीं हूं, फिर तुम क्यों मुझसे हुज्जत करती हो ?
आशा यह झिड़की सुन कर चली गयी। उसे मालूम हो गया कि इन्होने मेरी ओर से सदा के लिए ह्रदय कठोर कर लिया है।

----------


## Rajeev

४
विपिन तो रोज सैर-सपाटे करते, कभी-कभी रात को गायब रहते। इधर आशा चिंता और नैराश्य से घुलते-घुलते बीमार पड़ गयी। लेकिन विपिन भूल कर भी उसे देखने न आता, सेवा करना तो दूर रहा। इतना ही नहीं, वह दिल में मानता था कि वह मर जाती तो गला छुटता, अबकी खुब देखभाल कर अपनी पसंद का विवाह करता। 
अब वह और भी खुल खेला। पहले आशा से कुछ दबता था, कम-से-कम उसे यह धड़का लगा रहता था कि कोई मेरी चाल-ढ़ाल पर निगाह रखने वाला भी है। अब वह धड़का छुट गया। कुवासनाओं में ऐसा लिप्त हो गया कि मरदाने कमरे में ही जमघटे होने लगे। लेकिन विषय-भोग में धन ही का सर्वनाश होता, इससे कहीं अधिक बुद्धि और बल का सर्वनाश होता है। विपिन का चेहरा पीला लगा, देह भी क्षीण होने लगी, पसलियों की हड्डियां निकल आयीं आंखों के इर्द-गिर्द गढ़े पड़ गये। अब वह पहले से कहीं ज्यादा शोक करता, नित्य तेल लगता, बाल बनवाता, कपड़े बदलता, किन्तु मुख पर कांति न थी, रंग-रोगन से क्या हो सकता ?
एक दिन आशा बरामदे में चारपाई पर लेटी हुई थी। इधर हफ्तों से उसने विपिन को न देखा था। उन्हे देखने की इच्छा हुई। उसे भय था कि वह सन आयेंगे, फिर भी वह मन को न रोक सकी। विपिन को बुला भेजा। विपिन को भी उस पर कुछ दया आ गयी आ गयी। आकार सामने खड़े हो गये। आशा ने उनके मुंह की ओर देखा तो चौक पड़ी। वह इतने दुर्बल हो गये थे कि पहचनाना मुशिकल था। बोली—तुम भी बीमार हो क्या? तुम तो मुझसे भी ज्यादा घुल गये हो। 
विपिन—उंह, जिंदगी में रखा ही क्या है जिसके लिए जीने की फिक्र करुं !
आशा—जीने की फिक्र न करने से कोई इतना दुबला नहीं हो जाता। तुम अपनी कोई दवा क्यों नहीं करते?
यह कह कर उसने विपिन का दाहिन हाथ पकड़ कर अपनी चारपाई पर बैठा लिया। विपिन ने भी हाथ छुड़ाने की चेष्टा न की। उनके स्वाभाव में इस समय एक विचित्र नम्रता थी, जो आशा ने कभी ने देखी थी। बातों से भी निराशा टपकती थी। अक्खड़पन या क्रोध की गंध भी न थी। आशा का ऐसा मालुम हुआ कि उनकी आंखो में आंसू भरे हुए है।
विपिन चारपाई पर बैठते हुए बोले—मेरी दवा अब मौत करेगी। मै तुम्हें जलाने के लिए नहीं कहता। ईश्वर जानता है, मैं तुम्हे चोट नहीं पहुंचाना चाहता। मै अब ज्यादा दिनों तक न जिऊंगा। मुझे किसी भयंकर रोग के लक्षण दिखाई दे रहे है। डाक्टर नें भी वही कहा है। मुझे इसका खेद है कि मेरे हाथों तुम्हे कष्ट पहुंचा पर क्षमा करना। कभी-कभी बैठे-बैठे मेरा दिल डूब दिल डूब जाता है, मूर्छा-सी आ जाती है।
यह कहतें-कहते एकाएक वह कांप उठे। सारी देह में सनसनी सी दौड़ गयी। मूर्छित हो कर चारपाई पर गिर पड़े और हाथ-पैर पटकने लगे।
मुंह से फिचकुर निकलने लगा। सारी देह पसीने से तर हो गयी।
     आशा का सारा रोग हवा हो गया। वह महीनों से बिस्तर न छोड़ सकी थी। पर इस समय उसके शिथिल अंगो में विचित्र स्फुर्ति दौड़ गयी। उसने तेजी से उठ कर विपिन को अच्छी तरह लेटा दिया और उनके मुख पर पानी के छींटे देने लगी। महरी भी दौड़ी आयी और पंखा झलने लगी। पर भी विपिन ने आंखें न खोलीं। संध्या होते-होते उनका मुंह टेढ़ा हो गया और बायां अंग शुन्य पड़ गया। हिलाना तो दूर रहा, मूंह से बात निकालना भी मुश्किल हो गया। यह मूर्छा न थी, फालिज था।

----------


## Rajeev

५
फालिज के भयंकर रोग में रोगी की सेवा करना आसान काम नहीं है। उस पर आशा महीनों से बीमार थी। लेकिन उस रोग के सामने वह पना रोग भूल गई। 15 दिनों तक विपिन की हालत बहुत नाजुक रही। आशा दिन-के-दिन और रात-की-रात उनके पास  बैठी रहती। उनके लिए पथ्य बनाना, उन्हें गोद में सम्भाल कर दवा पिलाना, उनके जरा-जरा से इशारों को समझाना उसी जैसी धैयशाली स्त्री का काम था। अपना सिर दर्द से फटा करता, ज्वर से देह तपा करती, पर इसकी उसे जरा भी परवा न थी।
१५ दिनों बाद विपिन की हालत कुछ सम्भली। उनका दाहिना पैर तो लुंज पड़ गया था, पर तोतली भाषा में कुछ बोलने लगे थे। सबसे बुरी गत उनके सुन्दर मुख की हुई थी। वह इतना टेढ़ा हो गया था जैसे कोई रबर के खिलौने को खींच कर बढ़ा दें। बैटरी की मदद से जरा देर के लिए बैठे या खड़े तो हो जाते थे*; लेकिन चलने−फिरने की ताकत न थी।
एक दिनों लेटे−लेटे उन्हे क्या ख्याल आया। आईना उठा कर अपना मुंह देखने लगे। ऐसा कुरुप आदमी उन्होने कभी न देखा था। आहिस्ता से बोले−−आशा, ईश्वर ने मुझे गरुर की सजा दे दी। वास्तव में मुझे यह उसी बुराई का बदला मिला है, जो मैने तुम्हारे साथ की। अब तुम अगर मेरा मुंह देखकर घृणा से मुंह फेर लो तो मुझेसे उस दुर्व्यवहार का बदला लो, जो मैने, तुम्हारे साथ किए है।
आशा ने पति की ओर कोमल भाव से देखकर कहा−−मै तो आपको अब भी उसी निगाह से देखती हुं। मुझे तो आप में कोई अन्तर नहीं दिखाई देता।

----------


## Rajeev

६
विपिन−−वाह, बन्दर का−सा मुंह हो गया है, तुम कहती हो कि कोई अन्तर ही नहीं। मैं तो अब कभी बाहर न निकलूंगा। ईश्वर ने मुझे सचमुच दंड दिया।
बहुत यत्न किए गए पर विपिन का मुंह सीधा न हुआ। मुख्य का बायां भाग इतना टेढ़ा हो गया था कि चेहरा देखकर डर मालूम होता था। हां, पैरों में इतनी शक्ति आ गई कि अब वह चलने−फिरने लगे।
आशा ने पति की बीमारी में देवी की मनौती की थी। आज उसी की पुजा का उत्सव था। मुहल्ले की स्त्रियां बनाव−सिंगार किये जमा थीं। गाना−बजाना हो रहा था।
एक सेहली ने पुछा−−क्यों आशा, अब तो तुम्हें उनका मुंह जरा भी अच्छा न लगता होगा।
आशा ने गम्भीर होकर कहा−−मुझे तो पहले से कहीं मुंह जरा भी अच्छा न लगता होगा।
‘चलों, बातें बनाती हो।’
‘नही बहन, सच कहती हुं; रुप के बदले मुझे उनकी आत्मा मिल गई जो रुप से कहीं बढ़कर है।’
विपिन कमरे में बैठे हुए थे। कई मित्र जमा थे। ताश हो रहा था। 
     कमरे में एक खिड़की थी जो आंगन में खुलती थी। इस वक्त वह बन्दव थी। एक मित्र ने उसे चुपके से खोल दिया। एक मित्र ने उसे चुपके दिया और शीशे से झांक कर विपिन से कहा−− आज तो तुम्हारे यहां पारियों का अच्छा जमघट है।
विपिन−−बन्दा कर दो।
‘अजी जरा देखो तो: कैसी−कैसी सूरतें है ! तुम्हे इन सबों में कौन सबसे अच्छी मालूम होती है ?
विपिन ने उड़ती हुई नजरों से देखकर कहा−−मुझे तो वहीं सबसे अच्छी मालूम होती है जो थाल में फुल रख रही है।
‘वाह री आपकी निगाह ! क्या सूरत के साथ तुम्हारी निगाह भी बिगड़ गई? मुझे तो वह सबसे बदसुरत मालूम होती है।’
‘इसलिए कि तुम उसकी सूरत देखते हो और मै उसकी आत्मा देखता हूं।’
‘अच्छा, यही मिसेज विपिन हैं?’
‘जी हां, यह वही देवी है।

----------


## Rajeev

उद्धार

हिंदू समाज की वैवाहिक प्रथा इतनी दुषित, इतनी चिंताजनक, इतनी भयंकर हो गयी है कि कुछ समझ में नहीं आता, उसका सुधार क्योंकर हो। बिरलें ही ऐसे माता−पिता होंगे जिनके सात पुत्रों के बाद एक भी कन्या उत्पन्न हो जाय तो वह सहर्ष उसका स्वागत करें। कन्या का जन्म होते ही उसके विवाह की चिंता सिर पर सवार हो जाती है और आदमी उसी में डुबकियां खाने लगता है। अवस्था इतनी निराशमय और भयानक हो गई है कि ऐसे माता−पिताओं की कमी नहीं है जो कन्या की मृत्यु पर ह्रदय से प्रसन्न होते है, मानों सिर से बाधा टली। इसका कारण केवल यही है कि देहज की दर, दिन दूनी रात चौगुनी, पावस−काल के जल−गुजरे कि एक या दो हजारों तक नौबत पहुंच गई है। अभी बहुत दिन नहीं गुजरे कि एक या दो हजार रुपये दहेज केवल बड़े घरों की बात थी, छोटी−छोटी शादियों पांच सौ से एक हजार तक तय हो जाती थीं; अब मामुली−मामुली विवाह भी तीन−चार हजार के नीचे तय नहीं होते । खर्च का तो यह हाल है और शिक्षित समाज की निर्धनता और दरिद्रता दिन बढ़ती जाती है। इसका अन्त क्या होगा ईश्वर ही जाने। बेटे एक दर्जन भी हों तो माता−पिता का चिंता नहीं होती। वह अपने ऊपर उनके विवाह−भार का अनिवार्य नहीं समझता, यह उसके लिए ‘कम्पलसरी’ विषय नहीं, ‘आप्शनल’ विषय है। होगा तों कर देगें; नही कह देंगे−−बेटा, खाओं कमाओं, कमाई हो तो विवाह कर लेना। बेटों की कुचरित्रता कलंक की बात नहीं समझी जाती; लेकिन कन्या का विवाह तो करना ही पड़ेगा, उससे भागकर कहां जायेगें ? अगर विवाह में विलम्ब हुआ और कन्या के पांव कहीं ऊंचे नीचे पड़ गये तो फिर कुटुम्ब की नाक कट गयी; वह पतित हो गया, टाट बाहर कर दिया गया। अगर वह इस दुर्घटना को सफलता के साथ गुप्त रख सका तब तो कोई बात नहीं; उसकों कलंकित करने का किसी का साहस नहीं; लेकिन अभाग्यवश यदि वह इसे छिपा न सका, भंडाफोड़ हो गया तो फिर माता−पिता के लिए, भाई−बंधुओं के लिए संसार में मुंह दिखाने को नहीं रहता। कोई अपमान इससे दुस्सह, कोई विपत्ति इससे भीषण नहीं। किसी भी व्याधि की इससे भयंकर कल्पना नहीं की जा सकती। लुत्फ तो यह है कि जो लोग बेटियों के विवाह की कठिनाइयों को भोगा चुके होते है वहीं अपने बेटों के विवाह के अवसर पर बिलकुल भुल जाते है कि हमें कितनी ठोकरें खानी पड़ी थीं, जरा भी सहानुभूति नही प्रकट करतें, बल्कि कन्या के विवाह में जो तावान उठाया था उसे चक्र−वृद्धि ब्याज के साथ बेटे के विवाह में वसूल करने पर कटिबद्ध हो जाते हैं। कितने ही माता−पिता इसी चिंता में ग्रहण कर लेता है, कोई बूढ़े के गले कन्या का मढ़ कर अपना गला छुड़ाता है, पात्र−कुपात्र के विचार करने का मौका कहां, ठेलमठेल है।
मुंशी गुलजारीलाल ऐसे ही हतभागे पिताओं में थे। यों उनकी स्थिति बूरी न थी। दो−ढ़ाई सौ रुपये महीने वकालत से पीट लेते थे, पर खानदानी आदमी थे, उदार ह्रदय, बहुत किफायत करने पर भी माकूल बचत न हो सकती थी। सम्बन्धियों का आदर−सत्कार न करें तो नहीं बनता, मित्रों की खातिरदारी न करें तो नही बनता। फिर ईश्वर के दिये हुए दो पुत्र थे, उनका पालन−पोषण, शिक्षण का भार था, क्या करते ! पहली कन्या का विवाह टेढ़ी खीर हो रहा था। यह आवश्यक था कि विवाह अच्छे घराने में हो, अन्यथा लोग हंसेगे और अच्छे घराने के लिए कम−से−कम पांच हजार का तखमीना था। उधर पुत्री सयानी होती जाती थी। वह अनाज जो लड़के खाते थे, वह भी खाती थी; लेकिन लड़कों को देखो तो जैसे सूखों का रोग लगा हो और लड़की शुक्ल पक्ष का चांद हो रही थी। बहुत दौड़−धूप करने पर बचारे को एक लड़का मिला। बाप आबकारी के विभाग में ४०० रु० का नौकर था, लड़का सुशिक्षित। स्त्री से आकार बोले, लड़का तो मिला और घरबार−एक भी काटने योग्य नहीं; पर कठिनाई यही है कि लड़का कहता है, मैं अपना विवाह न करुंगा। बाप ने समझाया, मैने कितना समझाया, औरों ने समझाया, पर वह टस से मस नहीं होता। कहता है, मै कभी विवाह न करुंगा। समझ में नहीं आता, विवाह से क्यों इतनी घृणा करता है। कोई कारण नहीं बतलाता, बस यही कहता है, मेरी इच्छा। मां बाप का एकलौता लड़का है। उनकी परम इच्छा है कि इसका विवाह हो जाय, पर करें क्या? यों उन्होने फलदान तो रख लिया है पर मुझसे कह दिया है कि लड़का स्वभाव का हठीला है, अगर न मानेगा तो फलदान आपको लौटा दिया जायेगा।
     स्त्री ने कहा−−तुमने लड़के को एकांत में बुलावकर पूछा नहीं?
     गुलजारीलाल−−बुला  ा था। बैठा रोता रहा, फिर उठकर चला गया। तुमसे क्या कहूं, उसके पैरों पर गिर पड़ा; लेकिन बिना कुछ कहे उठाकर चला गया।
स्त्री−−देखो, इस लड़की के पीछे क्या−क्या झेलना पड़ता है?
     गुलजारीलाल−−कुछ नहीं, आजकल के लौंडे सैलानी होते हैं। अंगरेजी पुस्तकों में पढ़ते है कि विलायत में कितने ही लोग अविवाहित रहना ही पसंद करते है। बस यही सनक सवार हो जाती है कि निर्द्वद्व रहने में ही जीवन की सुख और शांति है। जितनी मुसीबतें है वह सब विवाह ही में है। मैं भी कालेज में था तब सोचा करता था कि अकेला रहूंगा और मजे से सैर−सपाटा करुंगा।
स्त्री−−है तो वास्तव में बात यही। विवाह ही तो सारी मुसीबतों की जड़ है। तुमने विवाह न किया होता तो क्यों ये चिंताएं होतीं ? मैं भी क्वांरी रहती तो चैन करती।

----------


## Rajeev

२
इसके एक महीना बाद मुंशी गुलजारीलाल के पास वर ने यह पत्र लिखा−−
      ‘पूज्यवर,
      सादर प्रणाम।
मैं आज बहुत असमंजस में पड़कर यह पत्र लिखने का साहस कर रहा हूं। इस धृष्टता को क्षमा कीजिएगा।
आपके जाने के बाद से मेरे पिताजी और माताजी दोनों मुझ पर विवाह करने के लिए नाना प्रकार से दबाव डाल रहे है। माताजी रोती है, पिताजी नाराज होते हैं। वह समझते है कि मैं अपनी जिद के कारण विवाह से भागता हूं। कदाचिता उन्हे यह भी सन्देह हो रहा है कि मेरा चरित्र भ्रष्ट हो गया है। मैं वास्तविक कारण बताते हुए डारता हूं कि इन लोगों को दु:ख होगा और आश्चर्य नहीं कि शोक में उनके प्राणों पर ही बन जाय। इसलिए अब तक मैने जो बात गुप्त रखी थी, वह आज विवश होकर आपसे प्रकट करता हूं और आपसे साग्रह निवेदन करता हूं कि आप इसे गोपनीय समझिएगा और किसी दशा में भी उन लोगों के कानों में इसकी भनक न पड़ने दीजिएगा। जो होना है वह तो होगा है, पहले ही से क्यों उन्हे शोक में डुबाऊं। मुझे ५−६ महीनों से यह अनुभव हो रहा है कि मैं क्षय रोग से ग्रसित हूं। उसके सभी लक्षण प्रकट होते जाते है। डाक्टरों की भी यही राय है। यहां सबसे अनुभवी जो दो डाक्टर हैं, उन दोनों ही से मैने अपनी आरोग्य−परीक्षा करायी और दोनो ही ने स्पष्ट कहा कि तुम्हे सिल है। अगर माता−पिता से यह कह दूं तो वह रो−रो कर मर जायेगें। जब यह निश्चय है कि मैं संसार में थोड़े ही दिनों का मेहमान हूं तो मेरे लिए विवाह की कल्पना करना भी पाप है। संभव है कि मैं विशेष प्रयत्न करके साल दो साल जीवित रहूं, पर वह दशा और भी भयंकर होगी, क्योकि अगर कोई संतान हुई तो वह भी मेरे संस्कार से अकाल मृत्यु पायेगी और कदाचित् स्त्री को भी इसी रोग−राक्षस का भक्ष्य बनना पड़े। मेरे अविवाहित रहने से जो बीतेगी, मुझ पर बीतेगी। विवाहित हो जाने से मेरे साथ और कई जीवों का नाश हो जायगा। इसलिए आपसे मेरी प्रार्थना है कि मुझे इस बन्धन में डालने के लिए आग्रह न कीजिए, अन्यथा आपको पछताना पड़ेगा।
सेवक
‘हजारीलाल।’
पत्र पढ़कर गुलजारीलाल ने स्त्री की ओर देखा और बोले−−इस पत्र के विषय में तुम्हारा क्या विचार हैं।
स्त्री−−मुझे तो ऐसा मालूम होता है कि उसने बहाना रचा है।
गुलजारीलाल−−बस−ब  , ठीक यही मेरा भी विचार है। उसने समझा है कि बीमारी का बहाना कर दूंगा तो आप ही हट जायेंगे। असल में बीमारी कुछ नहीं। मैने तो देखा ही था, चेहरा चमक रहा था। बीमार का मुंह छिपा नहीं रहता।
स्त्री−−राम नाम ले के विवाह करो, कोई किसी का भाग्य थोड़े ही पढ़े बैठा है।
गुलजारीलाल−−यही तो मै सोच रहा हूं।
स्त्री−−न हो किसी डाक्टर से लड़के को दिखाओं । कहीं सचमुच यह बीमारी हो तो बेचारी अम्बा कहीं की न रहे।
गुलजारीलाल−तुम भी पागल हो क्या? सब हीले−हवाले हैं। इन छोकरों के दिल का हाल मैं खुब जानता हूं। सोचता होगा अभी सैर−सपाटे कर रहा हूं, विवाह हो जायगा तो यह गुलछर्रे कैसे उड़ेगे!
स्त्री−−तो शुभ मुहूर्त देखकर लग्न भिजवाने की तैयारी करो।
                        ३
     हजारीलाल बड़े धर्म−सन्देह में था। उसके पैरों में जबरदस्ती विवाह की बेड़ी डाली जा रही थी और वह कुछ न कर सकता था। उसने ससुर का अपना कच्चा चिट्ठा कह सुनाया; मगर किसी ने उसकी बालों पर विश्वास न किया। मां−बाप से अपनी बीमारी का हाल कहने का उसे साहस न होता था। न जाने उनके दिल पर क्या गुजरे, न जाने क्या कर बैठें? कभी सोचता किसी डाक्टर की शहदत लेकर ससूर के पास भेज दूं, मगर फिर ध्यान आता, यदि उन लोगों को उस पर भी विश्वास न आया, तो? आजकल डाक्टरी से सनद ले लेना कौन−सा मुश्किल काम है। सोचेंगे, किसी डाक्टर को कुछ दे दिलाकर लिखा लिया होगा। शादी के लिए तो इतना आग्रह हो रहा था, उधर डाक्टरों ने स्पष्ट कह दिया था कि अगर तुमने शादी की तो तुम्हारा जीवन−सुत्र और भी निर्बल हो जाएगा। महीनों की जगह दिनों में वारा−न्यारा हो जाने की सम्भावाना है।
लग्न आ चुकी थी। विवाह की तैयारियां हो रही थीं, मेहमान आते−जाते थे और हजारीलाल घर से भागा−भागा फिरता था। कहां चला जाऊं? विवाह की कल्पना ही से उसके प्राण सूख जाते थे। आह ! उस अबला की क्या गति होगी ? जब उसे यह बात मालूम होगी तो वह मुझे अपने मन में क्या कहेगी? कौन इस पाप का प्रायश्चित करेगा ? नहीं, उस अबला पर घोर अत्याचार न करुंगा, उसे वैधव्य की आग में न जलाऊंगा। मेरी जिन्दगी ही क्या, आज न मरा कल मरुंगा, कल नहीं तो परसों, तो क्यों न आज ही मर जाऊं। आज ही जीवन का और उसके साथ सारी चिंताओं को, सारी विपत्तियों का अन्त कर दूं। पिता जी रोयेंगे, अम्मां प्राण त्याग देंगी; लेकिन एक बालिका का जीवन तो सफल हो जाएगा, मेरे बाद कोई अभागा अनाथ तो न रोयेगा।
क्यों न चलकर पिताजी से कह दूं? वह एक−दो दिन दु:खी रहेंगे, अम्मां जी दो−एक रोज शोक से निराहार रह जायेगीं, कोई चिंता नहीं। अगर माता−पिता के इतने कष्ट से एक युवती की प्राण−रक्षा हो जाए तो क्या छोटी बात है?
यह सोचकर वह धीरे से उठा और आकर पिता के सामने खड़ा हो गया।
रात के दस बज गये थे। बाबू दरबारीलाल चारपाई पर लेटे हुए हुक्का पी रहे थे। आज उन्हे सारा दिन दौड़ते गुजरा था। शामियाना तय किया; बाजे वालों को बयाना दिया; आतिशबाजी, फुलवारी आदि का प्रबन्ध किया। घंटो ब्राहमणों के साथ सिर मारते रहे, इस वक्त जरा कमर सीधी कर रहें थे कि सहसा हजारीलाल को सामने देखकर चौंक पड़ें। उसका उतरा हुआ चेहरा सजल आंखे और कुंठित मुख देखा तो कुछ चिंतित होकर बोले−−क्यों लालू, तबीयत तो अच्छी है न? कुछ उदास मालूम होते हो।
हजारीलाल−−मै आपसे कुछ कहना चाहता हूं; पर भय होता है कि कहीं आप अप्रसन्न न हों।
दरबारीलाल−−समझ गया, वही पुरानी बात है न ? उसके सिवा कोई दूसरी बात हो शौक से कहो।
हजारीलाल−−खेद है कि मैं उसी विषय में कुछ कहना चाहता हूं।
     दरबारीलाल−−यही कहना चाहता हो न मुझे इस बन्धन में न डालिए, मैं इसके अयोग्य हूं, मै यह भार सह नहीं सकता, बेड़ी मेरी गर्दन को तोड़ देगी, आदि या और कोई नई बात ?
हजारीलाल−−जी नहीं नई बात है। मैं आपकी आज्ञा पालन करने के लिए सब प्रकार तैयार हूं; पर एक ऐसी बात है, जिसे मैने अब तक छिपाया था, उसे भी प्रकट कर देना चाहता हूं। इसके बाद आप जो कुछ निश्चय करेंगे उसे मैं शिरोधार्य करुंगा।
हजारीलाल ने बड़े विनीत शब्दों में अपना आशय कहा, डाक्टरों की राय भी बयान की और अन्त में बोलें−−ऐसी दशा में मुझे पूरी आशा है कि आप मुझे विवाह करने के लिए बाध्य न करेंगें।
दरबारीलाल ने पुत्र के मुख की और गौर से देखा, कहे जर्दी का नाम न था, इस कथन पर विश्वास न आया; पर अपना अविश्वास छिपाने और अपना हार्दिक शोक प्रकट करने के लिए वह कई मिनट तक गहरी चिंता में मग्न रहे। इसके बाद पीड़ित कंठ से बोले−−बेटा, इस इशा में तो विवाह करना और भी आवश्यक है। ईश्वर न करें कि हम वह बुरा दिन देखने के लिए जीते रहे, पर विवाह हो जाने से तुम्हारी कोई निशानी तो रह जाएगी। ईश्वर ने कोई संतान दे दी तो वही हमारे बुढ़ापे की लाठी होगी, उसी का मुंह देखरेख कर दिल को समझायेंगे, जीवन का कुछ आधार तो रहेगा। फिर आगे क्या होगा, यह कौन कह सकता है ? डाक्टर किसी की कर्म−रेखा तो नहीं पढ़ते, ईश्वर की लीला अपरम्पार है, डाक्टर उसे नहीं समझ सकते । तुम निश्चिंत होकर बैठों, हम जो कुछ करते है, करने दो। भगवान चाहेंगे तो सब कल्याण ही होगा।
हजारीलाल ने इसका कोई उत्तर नहीं दिया। आंखे डबडबा आयीं, कंठावरोध के कारण मुंह तक न खोल सका। चुपके से आकर अपने कमरे मे लेट रहा।
तीन दिन और गुजर गये, पर हजारीलाल कुछ निश्चय न कर सका। विवाह की तैयारियों में रखे जा चुके थे। मंत्रेयी की पूजा हो चूकी थी और द्वार पर बाजों का शोर मचा हुआ था। मुहल्ले के लड़के जमा होकर बाजा सुनते थे और उल्लास से इधर−उधर दौड़ते थे।
संध्या हो गयी थी। बरात आज रात की गाड़ी से जाने वाली थी। बरातियों ने अपने वस्त्राभूष्ण पहनने शुरु किये। कोई नाई से बाल बनवाता था और चाहता था कि खत ऐसा साफ हो जाय मानों वहां बाल कभी थे ही नहीं, बुढ़े अपने पके बाल को उखड़वा कर जवान बनने की चेष्टा कर रहे थे। तेल, साबुन, उबटन की लूट मची हुई थी और हजारीलाल बगीचे मे एक वृक्ष के नीचे उदास बैठा हुआ सोच रहा था, क्या करुं?
अन्तिम निश्चय की घड़ी सिर पर खड़ी थी। अब एक क्षण भी विल्म्ब करने का मौका न था। अपनी वेदना किससे कहें, कोई सुनने वाला न था।
     उसने सोचा हमारे माता−पिता कितने अदुरदर्शी है, अपनी उमंग में इन्हे इतना भी नही सूझता कि वधु पर क्या गुजरेगी। वधू के माता−पिता कितने अदूरर्शी है, अपनी उमंग मे भी इतने अन्धे हो रहे है कि देखकर भी नहीं देखते, जान कर नहीं जानते।
क्या यह विवाह है? कदापि नहीं। यह तो लड़की का कुएं में डालना है, भाड़ मे झोंकना है, कुंद छुरे से रेतना है। कोई यातना इतनी दुस्सह, कर अपनी पुत्री का वैधव्य् के अग्नि−कुंड में डाल देते है। यह माता−पिता है? कदापि नहीं। यह लड़की के शत्रु है, कसाई है, बधिक हैं, हत्यारे है। क्या इनके लिए कोई दण्ड नहीं ? जो जान−बूझ कर अपनी प्रिय संतान के खुन से अपने हाथ रंगते है, उसके लिए कोई दण्ड नहीं? समाज भी उन्हे दण्ड नहीं देता, कोई कुछ नहीं कहता। हाय !
यह सोचकर हजारीलाल उठा और एक ओर चुपचाप चल दिया। उसके मुख पर तेज छाया हुआ था। उसने आत्म−बलिदान से इस कष्ट का निवारण करने का दृढ़ संकल्प कर लिया था। उसे मृत्यु का लेश−मात्र भी भय न था। वह उस दशा का पहुंच गया था जब सारी आशाएं मृत्यु पर ही अवलम्बित हो जाती है।
उस दिन से फिर किसी ने हजारीलाल की सूरत नहीं देखी। मालूम नहीं जमीन खा गई या आसमान। नादियों मे जाल डाले गए, कुओं में बांस पड़ गए, पुलिस में हुलिया गया, समाचार−पत्रों मे विज्ञप्ति निकाली गई, पर कहीं पता न चला ।
कई हफ्तो के बाद, छावनी रेलवे से एक मील पश्चिम की ओर सड़क पर कुछ हड्डियां मिलीं। लोगो को अनुमान हुआ कि हजारीलाल ने गाड़ी के नीचे दबकर जान दी, पर निश्चित रुप से कुछ न मालुम हुआ। 
     भादों का महीना था और तीज का दिन था। घरों में सफाई हो रही थी। सौभाग्यवती रमणियां सोलहो श्रृंगार किए गंगा−स्नान करने जा रही थीं। अम्बा स्नान करके लौट आयी थी और तुलसी के कच्चे चबूतरे के सामने खड़ी वंदना कर रही थी। पतिगृह में उसे यह पहली ही तीज थी, बड़ी उमंगो से व्रत रखा था। सहसा उसके पति ने अन्दर आ कर उसे सहास नेत्रों से देखा और बोला−−मुंशी दरबारी लाल तुम्हारे कौन होते है, यह उनके यहां से तुम्हारे लिए तीज पठौनी आयी है। अभी डाकिया दे गया है।
     यह कहकर उसने एक पार्सल चारपाई पर रख दिया। दरबारीलाल का नाम सुनते ही अम्बा की आंखे सजल हो गयीं। वह लपकी हुयी आयी और पार्सल स्मृतियां जीवित हो गयीं, ह्रदय में हजारीलाल के प्रति श्रद्धा का एक उद्−गार−सा उठ पड़ा। आह! यह उसी देवात्मा के आत्मबलिदान का पुनीत फल है कि मुझे यह दिन देखना नसीब हुआ। ईश्वर उन्हे सद्−गति दें। वह आदमी नहीं, देवता थे, जिसने अपने कल्याण के निमित्त अपने प्राण तक समर्पण  कर दिए।
पति ने पूछा−−दरबारी लाल तुम्हारी चचा हैं।
अम्बा−−हां।
पति−−इस पत्र में हजारीलाल का नाम लिखा है, यह कौन है?
अम्बा−−यह मुंशी दरबारी लाल के बेटे हैं।
पति−−तुम्हारे चचरे भाई ?
अम्बा−−नहीं, मेरे परम दयालु उद्धारक, जीवनदाता, मुझे अथाह जल में डुबने से बचाने वाले, मुझे सौभाग्य का वरदान देने वाले।
     पति ने इस भाव कहा मानो कोई भूली हुई बात याद आ गई हो−−आह! मैं समझ गया। वास्तव में वह मनुष्य नहीं देवता थे।

----------


## Rajeev

निर्वासन

परशुराम –वहीं—वहीं दालान में ठहरो!
मर्यादा—क्यों, क्या मुझमें कुछ छूत लग गई!
परशुराम—पहले यह बताओं तुम इतने दिनों से कहां रहीं, किसके साथ रहीं, किस तरह रहीं और फिर यहां किसके साथ आयीं? तब, तब विचार...देखी जाएगी।
    मर्यादा—क्या इन बातों को पूछने का यही वक्त है; फिर अवसर न मिलेगा?
    परशुराम—हां, यही बात है। तुम स्नान करके नदी से तो मेरे साथ ही निकली थीं। मेरे पीछे-पीछे कुछ देर तक आयीं भी; मै पीछे फिर-फिर कर तुम्हें देखता जाता था,फिर एकाएक तुम कहां गायब हो गयीं?
    मर्यादा – तुमने देखा नहीं, नागा साधुओं का एक दल सामने से आ गया। सब आदमी इधर-उधर दौड़ने लगे। मै भी धक्के में पड़कर जाने किधर चली गई। जरा भीड़ कम हुई तो तुम्हें ढूंढ़ने लगी। बासू का नाम ले-ले कर पुकारने लगी, पर तुम न दिखाई दिये।
    परशुराम – अच्छा तब?
    मर्यादा—तब मै एक किनारे बैठकर रोने लगी, कुछ सूझ ही न पड़ता कि कहां जाऊं, किससे कहूं, आदमियों से डर लगता था। संध्या तक वहीं बैठी रोती रही।ै
    परशुराम—इतना तूल क्यों देती हो? वहां से फिर कहां गयीं?
    मर्यादा—संध्या को एक युवक ने आ कर मुझसे पूछा, तुम्हारेक घर के लोग कहीं खो तो नहीं गए है? मैने कहा—हां। तब उसने तुम्हारा नाम, पता, ठिकाना पूछा। उसने सब एक किताब पर लिख लिया और मुझसे बोला—मेरे साथ आओ, मै तुम्हें तुम्हारे घर भेज दूंगा।
    परशुराम—वह आदमी कौन था?
मर्यादा—वहां की सेवा-समिति का स्वयंसेवक था।
परशुराम –तो तुम उसके साथ हो लीं?
मर्यादा—और क्या करती? वह मुझे समिति के कार्यलय में ले गया। वहां एक शामियाने में एक लम्बी दाढ़ीवाला मनुष्य बैठा हुआ कुछ लिख रहा था। वही उन सेवकों का अध्यक्ष था। और भी कितने ही सेवक वहां खड़े थे। उसने मेरा पता-ठिकाना रजिस्टर में लिखकर मुझे एक अलग शामियाने में भेज दिया, जहां और भी कितनी खोयी हुई स्त्रियों बैठी हुई थीं।
    परशुराम—तुमने उसी वक्त अध्यक्ष से क्यों न कहा कि मुझे पहुंचा दीजिए?
    पर्यादा—मैने एक बार नहीं सैकड़ो बार कहा; लेकिन वह यह कहते रहे, जब तक मेला न खत्म हो जाए और सब खोयी हुई स्त्रियां एकत्र न हो जाएं, मैं भेजने का प्रबन्ध नहीं कर सकता। मेरे पास न इतने आदमी हैं, न इतना धन?
परशुराम—धन की तुम्हे क्या कमी थी, कोई एक सोने की चीज बेच देती तो काफी रूपए मिल जाते।
मर्यादा—आदमी तो नहीं थे।
परशुराम—तुमने यह कहा था कि खर्च की कुछ चिन्ता न कीजिए, मैं अपने गहने बेचकर अदा कर दूंगी?
मर्यादा—सब स्त्रियां कहने लगीं, घबरायी क्यों जाती हो? यहां किस बात का डर है। हम सभी जल्द अपने घर पहुंचना चाहती है; मगर क्या करें? तब मैं भी चुप हो रही।
परशुराम – और सब स्त्रियां कुएं में गिर पड़ती तो तुम भी गिर पड़ती?
मर्यादा—जानती तो थी कि यह लोग धर्म के नाते मेरी रक्षा कर रहे हैं, कुछ मेरे नौकरी या मजूर नहीं हैं, फिर आग्रह किस मुंह से करती? यह बात भी है कि बहुत-सी स्त्रियों को वहां देखकर मुझे कुछ तसल्ली हो गईग् परशुराम—हां, इससे बढ़कर तस्कीन की और क्या बात हो सकती थी? अच्छा, वहां के दिन तस्कीन का आनन्द उठाती रही? मेला तो दूसरे ही दिन उठ गया होगा?

----------


## Rajeev

२
मर्यादा—रात- भर मैं स्त्रियों के साथ उसी शामियाने में रही।
परशुराम—अच्छा, तुमने मुझे तार क्यों न दिलवा दिया?
मर्यादा—मैंने समझा, जब यह लोग पहुंचाने की कहते ही हैं तो तार क्यों दूं?
परशुराम—खैर, रात को तुम वहीं रही। युवक बार-बार भीतर आते रहे होंगे?
मर्यादा—केवल एक बार एक सेवक भोजन के लिए पूछने आयास था, जब हम सबों ने खाने से इन्कार कर दिया तो वह चला गया और फिर कोई न आया। मैं रात-भर जगती रही।
परशुराम—यह मैं कभी न मानूंगा कि इतने युवक वहां थे और कोई अन्दर न गया होगा। समिति के युवक आकाश के देवता नहीं होत। खैर, वह दाढ़ी वाला अध्यक्ष तो जरूर ही देखभाल करने गया होगा?
मर्यादा—हां, वह आते थे। पर द्वार पर से पूछ-पूछ कर लौट जाते थे। हां, जब एक महिला के पेट में दर्द होने लगा था तो दो-तीन बार दवाएं पिलाने आए थे।
परशुराम—निकली न वही बात!मै इन धूर्तों की नस-नस पहचानता हूं। विशेषकर तिलक-मालाधारी दढ़ियलों को मैं गुरू घंटाल ही समझता हूं। तो वे महाशय कई बार दवाई देने गये? क्यों तुम्हारे पेट में तो दर्द नहीं होने लगा था.?
मर्यादा—तुम एक साधु पुरूष पर आक्षेप कर रहे हो। वह बेचारे एक तो मेरे बाप के बराबर थे, दूसरे आंखे नीची किए रहने के सिवाय कभी किसी पर सीधी निगाह नहीं करते थे।
परशुराम—हां, वहां सब देवता ही देवता जमा थे। खैर, तुम रात-भर वहां रहीं। दूसरे दिन क्या हुआ?
मर्यादा—दूसरे दिन भी वहीं रही।  एक स्वयंसेवक हम सब स्त्रियों को साथ में लेकर मुख्य-मुख्य पवित्र स्थानो का दर्शन कराने गया। दो पहर को लौट कर सबों ने भोजन किया।
परशुराम—तो वहां तुमने सैर-सपाटा भी खूब किया, कोई कष्ट न होने पाया। भोजन के बाद गाना-बजाना हुआ होगा?
मर्यादा—गाना बजाना तो नहीं, हां, सब अपना-अपना दुखड़ा रोती रहीं, शाम तक मेला उठ गया तो दो सेवक हम  लोगों को ले कर स्टेशन पर आए।
परशुराम—मगर तुम तो आज सातवें दिन आ रही हो और वह भी अकेली?
मर्यादा—स्टेशन पर एक दुर्घटना हो गयी।
परशुराम—हां, यह तो मैं समझ ही रहा था। क्या दुर्घटना हुई?
मर्यादा—जब सेवक टिकट लेने जा रहा था, तो एक आदमी ने आ कर उससे कहा—यहां गोपीनाथ के धर्मशाला में एक आदमी ठहरे हुए हैं, उनकी स्त्री खो गयी है, उनका भला-सास नाम है, गोरे-गोरे लम्बे-से खूबसूरत आदमी हैं, लखनऊ मकान है, झवाई टोले में। तुम्हारा हुलिया उसने ऐसा ठीक बयान किया कि मुझे उसस पर विश्वास आ गया। मैं सामने आकर बोली, तुम बाबूजी को जानते हो? वह हंसकर बोला, जानता नहीं हूं तो तुम्हें तलाश क्यो करता फिरता हूं। तुम्हारा बच्चा रो-रो कर हलकान हो रहा है। सब औरतें कहने लगीं, चली जाओं, तुम्हारे स्वामीजी घबरा रहे होंगे। स्वयंसेवक ने उससे दो-चार बातें पूछ कर मुझे उसके साथ कर दिया। मुझे क्या मालूम था कि मैं किसी नर-पिशाच के हाथों पड़ी जाती हूं। दिल मैं खुशी थी किअब बासू को देखूंगी तुम्हारे दर्शन करूंगी। शायद इसी उत्सुकता ने मुझे असावधान कर दिया।
परशुराम—तो तुम उस आदमी के साथ चल दी? वह कौन था?
मर्यादा—क्या बतलाऊं कौन था? मैं तो समझती हूं, कोई दलाल था?
परशुराम—तुम्हे यह न सूझी कि उससे कहतीं, जा कर बाबू जी को भेज दो?
मर्यादा—अदिन आते हैं तो बुद्धि भ्रष्ट हो जाती है।
परशुराम—कोई आ रहा है।

----------


## Rajeev

३
मर्यादा—मैं गुसलखाने में छिपी जाती हूं।
परशुराम –आओ भाभी, क्या अभी सोयी नहीं, दस तो बज गए होंगे।
भाभी—वासुदेव को देखने को जी चाहता था भैया, क्या सो गया?
परशुराम—हां, वह तो अभी रोते-रोते सो गया।
भाभी—कुछ मर्यादा का पता मिला? अब पता मिले तो भी तुम्हारे किस काम की। घर से निकली स्त्रियां थान से छूटी हुई घोड़ी हैं। जिसका कुछ भरोसा नहीं।
परशुराम—कहां से कहां लेकर मैं उसे नहाने लगा।
भाभी—होनहार हैं, भैया होनहार। अच्छा, तो मै जाती हूं।
मर्यादा—(बाहर आकर) होनहार नहीं हूं, तुम्हारी चाल है। वासुदेव को प्यार करने के बहाने तुम इस घर पर अधिकार जमाना चाहती हो।
परशुराम –बको मत! वह दलाल तुम्हें कहां ले गया।
मर्यादा—स्वामी, यह न पूछिए, मुझे कहते लज्ज आती है।
परशुराम—यहां आते तो और भी लज्ज आनी चाहिए थी।
मर्यादा—मै परमात्मा को साक्षी देती हूं, कि मैंने उसे अपना अंग भी स्पर्श नहीं करने दिया।
पराशुराम—उसका हुलिया बयान कर सकती हो।
मर्यादा—सांवला सा छोटे डील डौल काआदमी था।नीचा कुरता पहने हुए था।
परशुराम—गले में ताबीज भी थी?
मर्यादा—हां,थी तो।
परशुराम—वह धर्मशाले का मेहतर था।मैने उसे तुम्हारे गुम हो जाने की चर्चा की थी। वहउस दुष्ट ने उसका वह स्वांग रचा।
मर्यादा—मुझे तो वह कोई ब्रह्मण मालूम होता था।
परशुराम—नहीं मेहतर था। वह तुम्हें अपने घर ले गया?
मर्यादा—हां, उसने मुझे तांगे पर बैठाया और एक तंग गली में, एक छोटे- से मकान के  अन्दर ले जाकर बोला, तुम यहीं बैठो, मुम्हारें बाबूजी यहीं आयेंगे। अब मुझे विदित हुआ कि मुझे धोखा दिया गया। रोने लगी। वह आदमी थोडी देर बाद चला गया और एक बुढिया आ कर मुझे भांति-भांति के प्रलोभन देने लगी। सारी रात रो-रोकर काटी दूसरे दिन दोनों फिर मुझे समझाने लगे कि रो-रो कर जान दे दोगी, मगर यहां कोई तुम्हारी मदद को न आयेगा। तुम्हाराएक घर डूट गया। हम तुम्हे उससे कहीं अच्छा घर देंगें जहां तुम सोने के कौर खाओगी और सोने से लद जाओगी। लब मैने देखा किक यहां से किसी तरह नहीं निकल सकती तो मैने कौशल करने का निश्चय किया।
परशुराम—खैर, सुन चुका। मैं तुम्हारा ही कहना मान लेता हूं कि तुमने अपने सतीत्व की रक्षा की, पर मेरा हृदय तुमसे घृणा करता है, तुम मेरे लिए फिर वह नहीं निकल सकती जो पहले थीं। इस घर में तुम्हारे लिए स्थान नहीं है।
मर्यादा—स्वामी जी, यह अन्याय न  कीजिए, मैं आपकी वही  स्त्री हूं जो पहले थी। सोचिए मेरी दशा क्या होगी?
परशुराम—मै यह सब सोच चुका और निश्चय कर चुका। आज छ: दिन से यह सोच रहा हूं। तुम जानती हो कि मुझे समाज का भय नहीं। छूत-विचार को मैंने पहले ही तिलांजली दे दी, देवी-देवताओं को पहले ही विदा कर चुका:पर जिस स्त्री पर दूसरी निगाहें पड चुकी, जो एक सप्ताह तक न-जाने कहां और किस दशा में रही, उसे अंगीकार करना मेरे लिए असम्भव है। अगर अन्याय है तो ईश्वर की ओर से है, मेरा दोष नहीं।
मर्यादा—मेरी विवशमा पर आपको जरा भी दया नहीं आती?
परशुराम—जहां घृणा है, वहां दया कहां? मै अब भी तुम्हारा भरण-पोषण करने को तैयार हूं।जब तक जीऊगां, तुम्हें अन्न-वस्त्र का कष्ट न होगा पर तुम मेरी स्त्री नहीं हो सकतीं।
मर्यादा—मैं अपने पुत्र का मुह न देखूं अगर किसी ने स्पर्श भी किया हो।
परशुराम—तुम्हारा किसी अन्य पुरूष के साथ क्षण-भर भी एकान्त में रहना तुम्हारे पतिव्रत को नष्ट करने के लिए बहुत है। यह विचित्र बंधन है, रहे तो जन्म-जन्मान्तर तक रहे: टूटे तो क्षण-भर में टूट जाए। तुम्हीं बताओं, किसी मुसलमान ने जबरदस्ती मुझे अपना उच्छिट भोलन खिला दियया होता तो मुझे स्वीकार करतीं?
मर्यादा—वह.... वह.. तो दूसरी बात है।
परशुराम—नहीं, एक ही बात है। जहां भावों का सम्बन्ध है, वहां तर्क और न्याय से काम नहीं चलता। यहां तक अगर कोई कह दे कि तुम्हारें पानी को मेहतर ने छू निया है तब  भी उसे ग्रहण करने से तुम्हें घृणा आयेगी। अपने ही दिन से सोचो कि तुम्हारेंसाथ न्याय कर रहा हूं या अन्याय।
मर्यादा—मै तुम्हारी छुई चीजें न खाती, तुमसे पृथक रहती पर तुम्हें घर से तो न निकाल सकती थी। मुझे इसलिए न दुत्कार रहे हो कि तुम घर के स्वामी हो और कि मैं इसका पलन करतजा हूं।
परशुराम—यह बात नहीं है। मै इतना नीच नहीं हूं।
मर्यादा—तो तुम्हारा यहीं अतिमं निश्चय है?
परशुराम—हां, अंतिम।
मर्यादा-- जानते हो इसका परिणाम क्या होगा?
परशुराम—जानता भी हूं और नहीं भी जानता।
मर्यादा—मुझे वासुदेव ले जाने दोगे?
परशुराम—वासुदेव मेरा पुत्र है।
मर्यादा—उसे एक बार प्यार कर लेने दोगे?
परशुराम—अपनी इच्छा से नहीं, तुम्हारी इच्छा हो तो दूर से देख सकती हो।
मर्यादा—तो जाने दो, न देखूंगी। समझ लूंगी कि विधवा हूं और बांझ भी। चलो मन, अब इस घर में तुम्हारा निबाह नहीं है। चलो जहां भाग्य ले जाय।

----------


## Rajeev

नैराश्य लीला

पंडित हृदयनाथ अयोध्या के एक सम्मानित पुरूष थे। धनवान तो नहीं लेकिन खाने पिने से खुश थे। कई मकान थे, उन्ही के किराये पर गुजर होता था। इधर किराये  बढ गये थे, उन्होंने अपनी सवारी भी रख ली थी। बहुत विचार शील आदमी थे, अच्छी शिक्षा पायी थी। संसार का काफी तरजुरबा था, पर क्रियात्मक शकित् से व्रचित थे, सब कुछ न जानते थे। समाज उनकी आंखों में एक भयंकर भूत था जिससे सदैव डरना चाहिए। उसे जरा भी रूष्ट किया तो फिर  जाने की खैर नहीं। उनकी स्त्री जागेश्वरी उनका प्रतिबिम्ब, पति के विचार उसके विचार और पति की इच्छा उसकी इच्छा थी, दोनों प्राणियों में कभी मतभेद न होता था। जागेश्चरी खिव की उपासक थी। हृदयनाथ वैष्णव थे, दोनो धर्मनिष्ट थे। उससे कहीं अधिक , जितने समान्यत: शिक्षित लोग हुआ करते है। इसका कदाचित् यह कारण था कि एक कन्या के सिवा उनके और कोई सनतान न थी। उनका विवाह तेरहवें वर्ष में हो गया था और माता-पिता की अब यही लालसा थी कि भगवान इसे पुत्रवती करें तो हम लोग नवासे के नाम अपना सब-कुछ लिख लिखाकर निश्चित हो जायें।
किन्तु विधाता को कुछ और ही मन्जूर था। कैलाश कुमारी का अभी गौना भी न हुआ था, वह अभी तक यह भी न जानने पायी थी कि विवाह का आश्य क्या है कि उसका सोहाग उठ गया। वैधव्य ने उसके जीवन की अभिलाषाओं का दीपक बुझा दिया।
    माता और पिता विलाप कर रहे थे, घर में कुहराम मचा हुआ था, पर कैलाशकुमारी भौंचक्की हो-हो कर सबके मुंह की ओर ताकती थी। उसकी समझ में यह न आता था कि ये लोग रोते क्यों हैं। मां बाप की इकलौती बेटी थी। मां-बाप के अतिरिक्त वह किसी तीसरे व्यक्ति को उपने लिए आवश्यक न समझती थी। उसकी सुख कल्पनाओं में अभी तक पति का प्रवेश न हुआ था। वह समझती थी, स्त्रीयां पति के मरने पर इसलिए राती है कि वह उनका और बच्चों का पालन करता है। मेरे घर में किस बात  की कमी है? मुझे इसकी क्या चिन्ता है कि खायेंगे क्या, पहनेगें क्या? मुढरे जिस चीज की जरूरत होगी बाबूजी तुरन्त ला देंगे, अम्मा से जो चीज मागूंगी वह दे देंगी। फिर रोऊं क्यों?वह अपनी मां को रोते देखती तो रोती, पती के शोक से नहीं, मां के प्रेम से । कभी सोचती, शायद यह लोग इसलिए रोते हैं कि कहीं मैं कोई ऐसी चीज न मांग बैठूं जिसे वह दे न सकें। तो मै ऐसी चीज मांगूगी  ही क्यो? मै अब भी तो उन से कुछ नहीं मांगती, वह आप ही मेरे  लिए एक न एक चीज नित्य लाते रहते हैं? क्या मैं अब कुछ और हो जाऊगीं? इधर माता का यहा हाल था कि बेटी की सूरत देखते ही आंखों से आंसू की झडी लग जाती। बाप की दशा और भी करूणाजनक थी। घर में आना-जाना छोड दिया। सिर पर हाथ धरे कमरे में अकेले उदास बैठे रहते। उसे विशेष दु:ख इस बात का था कि सहेलियां भी अब उसके साथ खेलने न आती। उसने उनके घर लाने की माता से आज्ञा मांगी तो फूट-फूट कर रोने लगीं माता-पिता की यह दशा देखी तो उसने उनके सामने जाना छोड दिया, बैठी किस्से कहानियां पढा करती। उसकी एकांतप्रियता का मां-बाप ने कुछ और ही अर्थ समझा। लडकी शोक के मारे घुली जाती है, इस वज्राघात ने उसके हृदय को टुकडे-टुकडे कर डाला है।
एक दिन हृदयनाथ ने जागेश्वरी से कहा—जी चाहता है घर छोड कर कहीं भाग जाऊं। इसका कष्ट अब नहीं देखा जाता।
जागेश्वरी—मेरी तो भगवान से यही प्राथर्ना है कि मुझे संसार से उठा लें। कहां तक छाती पर पत्थर कीस सिल रखूं।
हृदयनाथ—किसी भातिं इसका मन बहलाना चाहिए, जिसमें शोकमय विचार आने ही न पायें। हम लोंगों को दु:खी और रोते देख कर उसका दु:ख और भी दारूण हो जाता है।
जागेश्वरी—मेरी तो बुद्धि कुछ काम नहीं करती।
हृदयनाथ—हम लोग यों ही मातम करते रहे तो लडंकी की जान पर बन जायेगी। अब कभी कभी थिएटर दिखा दिया, कभी घर में गाना-बजाना करा दिया। इन बातों से उसका दिल बहलता रहेगा।
जागेशवरी—मै तो उसे देखते ही रो पडती हूं। लेकिन अब जब्त करूंगी तुम्हारा विचार बहुत अच्छा है। विना दिल बहलाव के उसका शोक न दूर होगा।
हृदयनाथ—मैं भी अब उससे दिल बहलाने वाली बातें किया करूगां। कल एक सैरबीं लाऊगा, अच्छे-अच्छे दृश्य जमा करूगां। ग्रामोफोन तो अज ही मगवाये देता हूं। बस उसे हर वक्त किसी न किसी कात में लगाये रहना चाहिए। एकातंवास शोक-ज्वाला के लिए समीर के समान है।
उस दिन से जागेश्वरी ने कैलाश कुमारी के लिए विनोद और प्रमोद के समान लमा करनेशुरू किये। कैलासी मां के पास आती तो उसकी आंखों में आसू की बूंदे न देखती, होठों पर हंसी की आभा दिखाई देती। वह मुस्करा कर कहती –बेटी, आज थिएटर में बहुत अच्छा तमाशा होने वाला है, चलो देख आयें। कभी गंगा-स्नान की ठहरती, वहां मां-बेटी किश्ती पर बैठकर नदी में जल विहार करतीं, कभी दोनों संध्या-समय पाकै की ओर चली जातीं। धीरे-धीरे सहेलियां भी आने लगीं। कभी सब की सब बैठकर ताश खेलतीं। कभी गाती-बजातीं। पण्डित हृदय नाथ ने  भी विनोद की सामग्रियां जुटायीं। कैलासी को देखते ही मग्न होकर बोलते—बेटी आओ, तुम्हें आज काश्मीर के दृश्य दिखाऊं: कभी ग्रामोफोन बजाकर उसे सुनाते। कैलासी इन सैर-सपाटों का खूब आन्नद उठाती। अतने सुख से उसके दिन कभी न गुजरे थे।

----------


## Rajeev

2
इस भांति दो वर्ष बीत गये। कैलासी सैर-तमाशे की इतनी आदि हो गयी कि एक दिन भी थिएटर न जाती तो बेकल-ससी होने लगती। मनोरंजन नवीननता का दास है और समानता का शत्रु। थिएटरों के बाद सिनेमा की सनक सवार हुई। सिनेमा के बाद मिस्मेरिज्म और हिपनोटिज्म के तमाशों की सनक सवार हुई। सिनेमा के बाद मिस्मेरिज्म और हिप्नोटिज्म के तमाशों की। ग्रामोफोन के नये रिकार्ड आने लगे। संगीत का चस्का पड गया। बिरादरी में कहीं उत्सव होता तो मां-बेटी अवश्स्य जातीं। कैलासी नित्य इसी नशे में डूबी रहती, चलती तो कुछ गुनगुनती हुई, किसी से बाते करती तो वही थिएटर की और सिनेमा की। भौतिक संसार से अब कोई वास्ता न था, अब उसका निवास कल्पना संसार में था। दूसरे लोक की निवासिन होकर उसे प्राणियों से  कोई सहानुभूति न रहीं, किसी के दु:ख पर जरा दया न आती। स्वभाव में उच्छृंखलता का विकास हुआ, अपनी सुरूचि पर गर्व करने लगी। सहेलियों से  डींगे मारती, यहां के लोग मूर्ख है, यह सिनेमा की कद्र क्या करेगें। इसकी कद्र तो पश्चिम के लोग करते है। वहां मनोरंजन की सामाग्रियां उतनी ही आवश्यक है जितनी हवा। जभी तो वे उतने प्रसनन-चित्त रहते है, मानो किसी बात की चिंता ही नहीं। यहां किसी को इसका रस ही नहीं। जिन्हें भगवान  ने सामर्थ्य भी दिया है वह भी सरंशाम से मुह ढांक कर पडे रहमे हैं। सहेलियां कैलासी की यह गर्व-पूर्ण बातें सुनतीं और उसकी और भी प्रशंसा करतीं। वह उनका अपमान करने के आवेश में आप ही हास्यास्पद बन जाती थी।
    पडोसियों में इन सैर-सपाटों की चर्चा होने लगी। लोक-सम्मति किसी की रिआयत नहीं करती। किसी ने सिर पर टोपी टेढी रखी और पडोसियों की आंखों में खुबा कोई जरा अकड कर चला और पडोसियों ने अवाजें कसीं। विधवा के लिए पूजा-पाठ है, तीर्थ-व्रत है, मोटा खाना पहनना है, उसे विनोदऔर विलास, राग और रंग की क्या जरूरत? विधाता ने उसके द्वार बंद रि दिये है। लडकी प्यारी सही, लेकिन शर्म और हया भी कोई चीज होती है। जब मां-बाप ही उसे सिर चढाये हुए है तो उसका क्या दोष? मगर एक  दिन आंखे खुलेगी अवश्य।महिलाएं कहतीं, बाप तो मर्द है, लेकिन मां कैसी है। उसको जरा भी विचार नहीं कि दुनियां क्या कहेगी। कुछ उन्हीं की एक दुलारी बेटी थोडे ही है, इस भांतिमन बढाना अच्छा नहीं।
    कुद दिनों तक तो यह खिचडी आपस में पकती रही। अंत को एक दिन कई महिलाओं ने जागेश्वरी के घर पदार्पण किया। जागेश्वरी ने उनका बडा आदर-सत्कार किया। कुछ देर तक इधर-उधर की बातें करने के बाद एक महिला बोली—महिलाएं रहस्य की बातें करने में बहुत अभ्यस्त होती है—बहन, तुम्हीं मजे में हो कि हंसी-खुसी में दिन काट देती हो। हमुं तो दिन पहाड हो जाता है। न कोई काम न धंधा, कोई कहां तक बातें करें?
    दूसरी देवी ने आंखें मटकाते हुए कहा—अरे, तो यह तो बदे की बात है। सभी के दिन हंसी-खुंशी से कटें तो रोये कौन। यहां तो सुबह से शाम तक चक्की-चूल्हे से छुट्टी नहीं मिलती: किसी बच्चे को दस्त आ रहें तो किसी को ज्वर चढा हुआ है: कोई मिठाइयों की रट कहा है: तो कोई पैसो के लिए महानामथ मचाये हुए है। दिन भर हाय-हाय करते बीत जाता है। सारे दिन कठपुतलियों की भांति नाचती रहती हूं।
    तीसरी रमणी ने इस कथन का रहस्यमय भाव से विरोध किया—बदे की बात नहीं, वैसा दिल चाहिए। तुम्हें तो कोई राजसिंहासन पर बिठा दे तब भी तस्कीन न होगी। तब और भी हाय-हाय करोगी।
    इस पर एक वृद्धा ने कहा—नौज ऐसा दिल: यह भी कोई दिल है कि घर में चाहे आग लग जाय, दुनिया में कितना ही उपहास हो रहा हो, लेकिन आदमी अपने राग-रंग में मस्त रह। वह दिल है कि पत्थर : हम गृहिणी कहलाती है, हमारा काम है अपनी गृहस्थी में रत रहना। आमोद-प्रमोद में दिन काटना हमारा काम नहीं।
    और महिलाओं ने इन निर्दय व्यंग्य पर लज्जित हो कर सिर झुका लिया। वे जागेश्वरी की चटुकियां लेना चाहती थीं। उसके साथ बिल्ली और चूहे की निर्दयी क्रीडा करना चाहती थीं। आहत को तडपाना उनका उद्देश्य था। इस खुली हुई चोट ने उनके पर-पीडन प्रेम के लिए कोई गुंजाइश न छोडी: किंतु जागेश्वरी को ताडना मिल गयी। स्त्रियों के विदा होने के बाद उसने जाकर पति से यह सारी कथा सुनायी। हृदयनाथ उन पुरूषों में न थे जो प्रत्येक अवसर पर अपनी आत्मिक स्वाधीनता का स्वांग भरते है, हठधर्मी को आत्म-स्वातन्त्रय के नाम से छिपाते है। वह सचिन्त भाव से बोले---तो अब क्या होगा?
    जागेश्वरी—तुम्ही   कोई उपाय सोचो।
    हृदयनाथ—पडोसियों ने जो आक्षेप  किया है वह सवर्था उचित है। कैलाशकुमारी के स्वभाव में मुझें एक सविचित्र अन्तर दिखाई दे रहा है। मुझे स्वंम ज्ञात हो रहा है कि उसके मन बहलाव के लिए हम लोंगों ने जो उपाय निकाला है वह मुनासिब नहीं है। उनका यह कथन सत्य है कि विधवाओं के लिए आमोद-प्रामोद वर्जित है। अब हमें यह परिपाटी छोडनी पडेगी।
    जागेश्वरी—लेकिन कैलासी तो अन खेल-तमाशों के बिना एक दिन भी नहीं रह सकती।
    हृदयनाथ—उसकी मनोवृत्तियों को बदलना पडेगा।

----------


## Rajeev

3
शनै:शैने यह विलोसोल्माद शांत होने लगा। वासना का तिरस्कार किया जाने लगा। पंडित जी संध्या समय ग्रमोफोन न बजाकर कोई धर्म-ग्रंथ सुनते। स्वाध्याय, संसम उपासना में मां-बेटी रत रहने लगीं। कैलासी को गुरू जी ने दीक्षा दी, मुहल्ले और बिरादरी की स्त्रियां आयीं, उत्सव मनाया गया।
    मां-बेटी अब किश्ती पर सैर करने के लिए गंगा न जातीं, बल्कि स्नान करने के लिए। मंदिरो में नित्य जातीं। दोनां एकादशी का निर्जल व्रम रखने लगीं। कैलासी को गुरूजी नित्य संध्या-समय धर्मोपदेश करते। कुछ दिनों तक तो कैलासी को यह विचार-परिर्वतन बहुत कष्टजनक मालूम हुआ, पर धर्मनिष्ठा नारियों का स्वाभाविक गुण है, थोडे ही दिनो में उसे धर्म से रूची हो गयी। अब उसे अपनी अवस्था का ज्ञान होने लगा था। विषय-वासना से चित्त आप ही आप खिंचने लगा। पति का यथार्थ आशय समझ में आने लगा था। पति  ही स्त्री का सच्चा पथ प्रदर्शक और सच्चा सहायक है। पतिविहीन होना किसी घोर पाप का प्रायश्चित है। मैने पूर्व-जन्म में कोई अकर्म किया होगा। पतिदेव जीवित होते तो मै फिर माया में फंस जाती। प्रायश्चित कर अवसर कहां मिलता। गुरूजी का वचन सत्य है कि परमात्मा ने तुम्हें पूर्व कर्मों के प्रायश्चित का अवसर दिया है। वैधव्य यातना नहीं है, जीवोद्धर का साधन है। मेरा उद्धार त्याग, विराग, भक्ति और उपासना से होगा।
    कुछ दिनों के बाद उसकी धार्मिक वृत्ति इतनी प्रबल हो गयी, कि अन्य प्राणियों से वह पृथक् रहने लगी। किसी को न छूती, महरियों से दूर रहती, सहेलियों से गले तक न मिलती, दिन में दो-दो तीन-तीन बार स्नान करती, हमेशा कोई न कोई धर्म-ग्रन्थ पढा करती। साधु –महात्माओं के सेवा-सत्कार में उसे आत्मिक सुख प्राप्त होता। जहां किसी  महात्मा के आने की खबर पाती, उनके दर्शनों के लिए कवकल हो जाती। उनकी अमृतवाणी सुनने से जी न भरता। मन संसार से विरक्त होने लगा। तल्लीनता की अवस्था प्राप्त हो गयी। घंटो ध्यान और चिंतन में मग्न रहती। समाजिक बंधनो से घृण हो गयी। घंटो ध्यान और चिंतन में मग्न रहती। हृदय स्वाधिनता के लिए लालायित हो गया: यहां तक कि तीन ही बरसों में उसने संन्यास ग्रहण करने का निश्चय कर लिया।
    मां-बाप को यह समाचार ज्ञात हुआ ता होश उड गये। मां बोली—बेटी, अभी तुम्हारी उम्र ही क्या है कि तुम ऐसी बातें सोचती हो।
    कैलाशकुमारी—माया-मोह से जितनी जल्द निवृत्ति हो जाय उतना ही अच्छा।
    हृदयनाथ—क्या अपने घर मे रहकर माया-मोह से मुक्त नहीं हो सकती हो? माया-मोह का स्थान मन है, घर नहीं।
    जागेश्वरी—कितनी बदनामी होगी।
    कैलाशकुमारी—अपने को भगवान् के चरणों पर अर्पण कर चुकी तो बदनामी क्या चिंता?
    जागेश्वरी—बेटी, तुम्हें न हो , हमको तो है। हमें तो तुम्हारा ही सहरा है। तुमने जो संयास लिया तो हम किस आधार पर जियेंगे?
    कैलाशकुमारी—परमा  ्मा ही सबका आधार है। किसी दूसरे प्राणी का आश्रय लेना भूल है।
    दूसरे दिन यह बात मुहल्ले वालों के कानों में पहुंच गयी। जब कोई अवस्था असाध्य हो जाती है तो हम उस पर व्यंग करने लगते है। ‘यह तो होना ही था, नयी बात क्या हुई, लडिकियों को इस तरह स्वछंद नहीं कर दिया जाता, फूले न समाते थे कि लडकी ने कुल का नाम उज्जवल कर दिया। पुराण पढती है, उपनिषद् और वेदांत का पाठ करती है, धार्मिक समस्याओं पर ऐसी-ऐसी दलीलें करती है  कि बडे-बडे विद्वानों की जबान बंद हो जाती है तो अब क्यों पछताते है?’ भद्र पुरूषों में कई दिनों तक यही आलोचना हाती रही। लेकिन जैसे अपने बच्चे के दौडते-दौडते –धम से गिर पडने पर हम पहले क्रोध के आवेश में उसे झिडकियां सुनाते है, इसके बाद गोद में बिठाकर आंसू पोछतें और फुसलाने का लगते है: उसी तरह इन भद्र पुरूषों ने व्य्रग्य के बाद इस गुत्थी के सुलझाने का उपाय सोचना शुरू किया। कई सज्जन हृदयनाथ के पास आये और सिर झुकाकर बैठ गये। विषय का आरम्भ कैसे हो?
    कई मिनट के बाद एक सज्जन ने कहा –ससुना है डाक्टर गौड का प्रस्ताव आज बहुमत से स्वीकृत हो गया।
    दूसरे महाश्य बोले—यह लोग हिंदू-धर्म का सर्वनाश करके छोडेगें। कोई क्या करेगा, जब हमारे साधु-महात्मा, हिंदू-जाति के स्तंभ है, इतने पतित हो गए हैं कि  भोली-भाली युवतियों को बहकाने में संकोच नहीं करते तो सर्वनाश होनें में रह ही क्या गया।
    हृदयनाथ—यह विपत्ति तो मेरे सिर ही पडी हुई है। आप लोगों को तो मालूम होगा।
पहले महाश्य –आप ही  के सिर क्यों, हम सभी के सिर पडी हुई है। 
दूसरो महाश्य –समस्त जाति के सिर कहिए। 
हृदयनाथ—उद्धार का कोई उपाय सोचिए।
पहले महाश्य—अपने समझाया नहीं?
हृदयनाथ—समझा के हार गया। कुछ सुनती ही नहीं।
तीसरे महाश्य—पहले ही भूल हुई। उसे इस रास्ते पर उतरना ही नहीं चाहिए था।
    पहले महाशय—उस पर पछताने से क्या होगा? सिर पर जो पडी है, उसका उपाय सोचना चाहिए। आपने समाचार-पत्रों में देखा होगा, कुछ लोगों की सलाह है कि विधवाओं से अध्यापको का काम लेना चाहिए। यद्यपि मैं इसे भी बहुत अच्छा नहीं समझता,पर संन्यासिनी बनने से तो कहीं अच्छा है। लडकी अपनी आंखों के सामने तो रहेगी। अभिप्राय केवल यही है कि कोई ऐसा कामा होना चाहिए जिसमें लडकी का मन लगें। किसी अवलम्ब के बिना मनुष्य को भटक जाने की शंका सदैव बनी रहती है। जिस घर में कोई नहीं रहता उसमें चमगादड बसेरा कर लेते हैं।
    दूसरे महाशय –सलाह तो अच्छी है। मुहल्ले की दस-पांच कन्याएं पढने के लिए बुला ली जाएं। उन्हे किताबें, गुडियां आदि इनाम मिलता रहे तो बडे शौक से आयेंगी। लडकी का मन तो लग जायेगा।
    हृदयनाथ—देखना चाहिए। भरसक समझाऊगां।
    ज्यों ही यह लोग विदा हुए: हृदयनाथ ने कैलाशकुमारी के सामने यह तजवीज पेश की  कैलासी को सुन्यस्त के उच्च पद के सामने अध्यापिका बनना अपमानजनक जान पडता था। कहां वह महात्माओं का सत्संग, वह पर्वतो की गुफा, वह सुरम्य प्राकृतिक दृश्य वहहिमराशि की ज्ञानमय ज्योति, वह मानसरावर और कैलास की शुभ्र छटा, वह आत्मदर्शन की विशाल कल्पनाएं, और कहां बालिकाओं को चिडियों की भांति पढाना। लेकिन हृदयनाथ कई दिनों तक लगातार से वा धर्म का माहातम्य उसके हृदय पर अंकित करते रहे। सेवा ही वास्तविक संन्यस है। संन्यासी केवल अपनी मुक्ति का इच्छुक होता है, सेवा व्रतधरी अपने को परमार्थ की वेदी पर बलि दे देता है। इसका गौरव कहीं अधिक है। देखो, ऋषियों में दधीचि का जो यश है, हरिश्चंद्र की जो कीर्ति है, सेवा त्याग है, आदि। उन्होंने इस कथन की उपनिषदों और वेदमंत्रों से पुष्टि की यहां तक कि धीरे-धीरे कैलासी के विचारों में परिवतर्न होने लगा। पंडित जी ने मुहल्ले वालों की लडकियों को एकत्र किया, पाठशाला का जन्म हो गया। नाना प्रकार के चित्र और खिलौने मंगाए। पंडित जी स्वंय कैलाशकुमारी के साथ लडकियों को पढाते। कन्याएं शौक से आतीं। उन्हे यहां की पढाई खेल मालूम   होता। थोडे ही हदनों में पाठशाला की धूम हो गयी, अन्य मुहल्लों की कन्याएं  भी आने लगीं।

----------


## Rajeev

४
कैलास कुमारी की सेवा-प्रवृत्ति दिनों-दिन तीव्र होने लगी। दिन भर लडकियों को लिए रहती: कभी पढाती, कभी उनके साथ खेलती, कभी सीना-पिरोना सिखाती। पाठशाला ने परिवार का रूप धारण कर लिया। कोई लडकी बीमार हो जाती तो तुरन्त उसके घर जाती, उसकी सेवा-सुश्रूषा करती, गा कर या कहानियां सुनाकर उसका दिल बहलाती।
    पाठशाला को खुले हुए साल-भर हुआ था। एक लडकी को, जिससे वह बहुत प्रेम करती थी, चेचक निकल आयी। कैलासी उसे देखने गई। मां-बाप ने बहुत मना किया, पर उसने न माना। कहा, तुरन्त लौट आऊंगी। लडकी की हालत खराब थी। कहां तो रोते-रोते तालू सूखता था, कहां कैलासी को देखते ही सारे कष्ट भाग गये। कैलासी एक घंटे तक वहां रही। लडकी बराबर उससे बातें करती रही। लेकिन जब वह चलने को उठी तो लडकी ने रोना शुरू कर दिया। कैलासी मजबूर होकर बैठ गयी। थोडी देर बाद वह फिर उठी तो फिर लडकी की यह दशा हो गयी। लडकी उसे किसी तरह छोडती ही न थी। सारा दिन गुजर गया। रात को भी रात को लडकी ने जाने न दियां। हृदयनाथ उसे बुलाने को बार-बार आदमी भेजते, पर वह लडकी को छोडकर न जा सकती। उसे ऐसी शंका होती थी कि मैं यहां से चली और लडकी हाथ से गयी। उसकी मां विमाता थी। इससे कैलासी को उसके ममत्व पर विश्वास न होता था। इस प्रकार तीन दिनों तक वह वहां राही। आठों पहर बालिका के सिरहाने बैठी पंखा झ्लती रहती। बहुत थक जाती तो दीवार से पीठ टेक लेती। चौथे दिन लडकी की हालत कुछ संभलती हुई मालूम हुई तो वह अपने घर आयी। मगर अभी स्नान भी न करने पायी थी कि आदमी पहुंचा—जल्द चलिए, लडकी रो-रो कर जान दे रही है।
    हृदयनाथ ने कहा—कह दो, अस्पताल से कोई नर्स बुला लें।
    कैलसकुमारी-दादा, आप व्यर्थ में झुझलाते हैं। उस बेचारी की जान बच जाय, मै  तीन दिन नहीं, जीन महिने उसकी सेवा करने को तैयार हूं। आखिर यह देह  किस काम आएगी। 
हृदयनाथ—तो कन्याएं कैसे पढेगी?
कैलासी—दो एक दिन में वह अच्छी हो जाएगी, दाने मुरझाने लगे हैं, तब तक आप लरा इन लडकियों की देखभाल करते  रहिएगा। 
हृदयनाथ—यह बीमारी छूत फैलाती है।
कैलासी—(हंसकर) मर जाऊंगी  तो आपके सिर से एक विपत्ति टल जाएगी। यह कहकर उसने उधर की राह ली। भोजन की थाली परसी रह गयी।
    तब हृदयनाथ ने जागेश्वरी से कहा---जान पडता है, बहुत जल्द यह पाठशाला भी बन्द करनी पडेगी।
    जागेश्वरी—बिना मांझी के नाव पार लगाना बहुत कठिन है। जिधर हवा पाती है, उधर बह जाती है।
हृदयनाथ—जो रास्ता निकालता हूं वही कुछ दिनों के बाद किसी दलदल में फंसा देता है। अब फिर बदनामी के समान होते नजर आ रहे है। लोग कहेंगें, लडकी दूसरों के घर जाती है और कई-कई दिन पडी रहती है। क्या करूं, कह दूं, लडकियों को न पढाया करो?
    जागेश्वरी –इसके सिवा और हो क्या सकता है।
    कैलाशकुमारी दो दिन बाद लौटी तो हृदयनाथ ने पाठशाला बंद कर देने की समस्या उसके सामने रखी। कैलासी ने तीव्र स्वर से कहा—अगर आपको बदनामी का इतना भय है तो मुझे विष देदीजिए। इसके सिवा बदनामी से बचने का और कोई उपाय नहीं है।
हृदयनाथ—बेटी संसार में रहकर तो संसार की-सी करनी पडेगी। 
कैलासी तो कुछ मालूम भी तो हो कि संसार मुझसे क्या चाहता है। मुझमें जीव है, चेतना है, जड क्योंकर बन जाऊ। मुझसे यह नहीं हो सकता कि अपने को अभाहगन, दुखिया समझूं और एक टुकडा रोटी खाकर पडी रहूं। ऐसा क्यों करूं? संसार मुझे जो चाहे समझे, मै अपने को अभागिनी नहीं समझती। मै अपने आत्म-सम्मान की रक्षा आप कर सकती हूं। मैं इसे घोर अपमान समझती हूं कि पग-पग पर मुझ पर शंका की जाए, नित्य कोई चरवाहों की भांति मेरे पीछे लाठी लिए घूमता रहे कि किसी खेत में न जाने बूडू। यह दशा मेरे लिए असह्य हैं।
    यह कहकर कैलाशकुमारी वहां से चली गयी कि  कहीं मुंह से अनर्गल शब्द न निकल पडें। इधर कुछ दिनों से उसे अपनी बेकसी का यर्थाथ ज्ञान होने लगा था स्त्री पुरूष की कितली अधीन है, मानो स्त्री को विधाता ने इसलिए बनाया है कि पुरूषों के अधिन रहं यह सोचकर वह समाज के अत्याचार पर दांत पीसने लगती थी।
    पाठशाला तो दूसरे दिन बन्द हो गयी, किन्तु उसी दिन कैलाशकुमारी को पुरूषों से जलन होने लगी। जिस सुख-भोग से प्रारब्ध हमें वंचित कर देता है उससे हमे द्वेष हो जाता है। गरीब आदमी इसीलए तो  अमीरों से जलता है और धन की निन्दा करता है। कैलाशी बार-बार झुंझलाति कि स्त्री क्यों पुरूष पर इतनी अवलम्बित है? पुरूशष क्यों स्त्री के भग्य का विधायक है? स्त्री क्यों नित्य पुरूषों का आश्रय चाहे, उनका मुंह ताके? इसलिए न कि स्त्रियों में अभिमान नहीं है, आत्म सम्मान नहीं है। नारी हृदय के कोमल भाव, उसे कुत्ते का दुम हिलाना मालूम होने लगे। प्रेम कैसा। यह सब ढोग है, स्त्री  पुरूष के अधिन है, उसकी खुशमद न करे, सेवा न करे, तो उसका निर्वाह कैसे हो।
    एक दिन उसने अपने बाल गूंथे और जूडे में एक गुलाब का फूल लगा लिया। मां ने देखा तो ओठं से जीभ दबा ली। महरियों ने छाती पर हाथ रखे।
    इसी तरह एक दिन उसने रंगीन रेशमी साडी पहन ली। पडोसिनों में इस पर खूब आलोचनाएं हुईं।
    उसने एकादशी का व्रत रखनाउ छोड दिया जो पिछले आठ वर्षों से रखमी आयीं थी। कंघी और आइने को वह अब त्याज्य न समझती थी। 
    सहालग के दिन आए। नित्य प्रति उसके द्वार पर से बरातें निकलतीं । मुहल्ले की स्त्रियां अपनी अटारियों पर खडी होकर देखती। वर के रंग –रूप, आकर-प्रकार पर टिकाएं  होती, जागेश्वरी  से भी बिना एक आख देखे रहा नह जाता। लेकिन  कैलाशकुमारी  कभी भूलकर भी इन जालूसो  को न देखती। कोई बरात या विवाह की बात चलाता तो वह मुहं फेर लेती। उसकी दृष्टि में वह विवाह नहीं, भोली-भाली कन्याओं का शिकार था। बरातों को वह शिकारियों के कुत्ते समझती। यह विवाह नहीं बलिदान है।

----------


## Rajeev

५
तीज का व्रत आया। घरों की सफाई होने लगी। रमणियां इस व्रत को तैयारियां करने लगीं। जागेश्वरी ने भी व्रत का सामान किया। नयी-नयी साडिया मगवायीं। कैलाशकुमारी के ससुराल से इस अवसर पर कपडे , मिठाईयां और खिलौने आया करते थे।अबकी भी आए। यह विवाहिता  स्त्रियों का व्रत है। इसका फल है पति का कल्याण। विधवाएं भी अस व्रत का यथेचित रीति से  पालन करती है। ति से उनका सम्बन्ध शारीरिक नहीं वरन् आध्यात्मिक होता है। उसका इस जीवन के साथ अन्त नहीं होता, अनंतकाल तक जीवित रहता है। कैलाशकुमारी अब तक यह व्रत रखती आयी थी। अब उसने निश्चय किया मै व्रत न रखूंगी। मां ने तो माथा ठोंक लिया। बोली—बेटी, यह व्रत रखना धर्म है।
    कैलाशकुमारी-पुरष भी स्त्रियों के लिए कोई व्रत रखते है?
    जागेश्वरी—मर्दों में इसकी प्रथा नहीं है।
    कैलाशकुमारी—इसलि   न कि पुरूषों की जान उतनी प्यारी नही होती जितनी स्त्रियों को पुरूषों की जान ?
जागेश्वरी—स्त्रि  ां पुरूषों की बराबरी कैसे कर सकती हैं? उनका तो धर्म है अपने पुरूष की सेवा करना।
कैलाशकुमारी—मै अपना धर्म नहीं समझती। मेरे लिए अपनी आत्मा की रक्षा के सिवा और कोई धर्म नहीं?
जागेश्वरी—बेटी गजब  हो जायेगा, दुनिया क्या कहेगी? 
कैलाशकुमारी –फिर वही दुनिया? अपनी आत्मा के सिवा मुझे किसी का भय नहीं।
    हृदयनाथ ने जागेश्वरी से यह बातें सुनीं तो चिन्ता सागर में डूब गए। इन बातों का क्या आश्य? क्या आत्म-सम्मान को भाव जाग्रत हुआ है या नैरश्य की क्रूर क्रीडा है? धनहीन प्राणी को जब कष्ट-निवारण का कोई उपाय नहीं रह जाता तो वह लज्जा को त्याग देता है। निस्संदेह नैराश्य ने यह भीषण रूप धारण किया है। सामान्य दशाओं में नैराश्य अपने यथार्थ रूप मे आता है, पर गर्वशील प्राणियों में वह परिमार्जित रूप ग्रहण कर लेता है। यहां पर हृदयगत कोमल भावों को अपहरण कर लेता है—चरित्र में अस्वाभाविक विकास उत्पन्न कर देता है—मनुष्य लोक-लाज उपवासे और उपहास की ओर से उदासीन हो जाता है, नैतिक बन्धन टूट जाते है। यह नैराश्य की अतिंम अवस्था है।
    हृदयनाथ इन्हीं विचारों मे मग्न थे कि  जागेश्वरी ने कहा –अब क्या करनाउ होगा?
जागेश्वरी—कोई उपाय है?
हृदयनाथ—बस एक ही उपाय है, पर उसे जबान पर नहीं ला सकता

----------


## Rajeev

कौशल

पंडित बलराम शास्त्री की धर्मपत्नी माया को  बहुत  दिनों से एक हार की लालसा थी और वह सैकडो ही बार पंडित जी से उसके लिए आग्रह कर चुकी थी, किन्तु पण्डित जी हीला-हवाला करते रहते थे। यह तो साफ-साफ ने कहते थे कि मेरे पास रूपये नही है—इनसे उनके पराक्रम में बट्टा लगता था—तर्कनाओं की शरण लिया करते थे। गहनों से कुछ लाभ नहीं एक तो धातु अच्छी नहीं मिलती,श् उस पर सोनार रुपसे के आठ-आठ आने कर देता है और सबसे बडी बात यह है कि घर में गहने रखना चोरो को नेवता देन है। घडी-भर श्रृगांर के लिए इतनी विपत्ति सिर पर लेना मूर्खो का काम है। बेचारी माया तर्क –शास्त्र न पढी थी, इन युक्तियों के सामने निरूत्तर हो जाती थी। पडोसिनो को देख-देख कर उसका जी ललचा करता था, पर दुख किससे कहे। यदि पण्डित जी ज्यादा मेहनत करने के योग्य होते तो यह मुश्किल आसान हो जाती । पर वे आलसी जीव थे, अधिकांश समय भोजन और विश्राम  में व्यतित किया करते थे। पत्नी जी की कटूक्तियां सुननी मंजूर थीं, लेकिन निद्रा की मात्रा में कमी न कर सकते थे।
    एक दिन पण्डित जी पाठशाला से आये तो देखा कि माया के गले में सोने का हार विराज रहा है। हार की चमक से उसकी मुख-ज्योति चमक उठी थी। उन्होने उसे कभी इतनी सुन्दर न समझा था। पूछा –यह हार किसका है?
    माया बोली—पडोस में जो बाबूजी रहते हैं उन्ही की स्त्री का है। 
आज उनसे मिलने गयी थी, यह हार देखा , बहुत पसंद आया। तुम्हें दिखाने के लिए पहन कर चली आई। बस, ऐसा  ही एक हार मुझे बनवा  दो। 
    पण्डित—दूसरे की चीज नाहक मांग लायी। कहीं चोरी हो जाए तो हार तो बनवाना ही पडे, उपर से बदनामी भी हो। 
    माया—मैंतो ऐसा ही हार लूगी। २० तोले का है।
पण्डित—फिर वही जिद। 
माया—जब सभी पहनती हैं तो मै ही क्यों न पहनूं?
पण्डित—सब कुएं में गिर पडें तो तुम भी कुएं में गिर पडोगी। सोचो तो, इस वक्त इस हार के बनवाने में ६०० रुपये लगेगे। अगर १ रु० प्रति सैकडा ब्याज रखलिया जाय ता – वर्ष मे ६०० रू० के लगभग १००० रु० हो जायेगें। लेकिन ५ वर्ष में तुम्हारा हार मुश्किल से ३०० रू० का रह जायेगा। इतना बडा नुकसान उठाकर हार पहनने से क्या सुख? सह हार वापस कर दो , भोजन करो और आराम से पडी रहो। यह कहते हुए पण्डित जी बाहर चले गये।
    रात को एकाएक माया ने शोर मचाकर कहा –चोर,चोर,हाय, घर में चोर , मुझे घसीटे लिए जाते हैं।
    पण्डित जी हकबका कर उठे और बोले –कहा, कहां? दौडो,दौडो।
माया—मेरी कोठारी में गया है। मैनें उसकी परछाईं देखी । 
पण्डित—लालटेन लाओं, जरा मेरी लकडी उठा लेना। 
माया—मुझसे तो डर के उठा नहीं जाता।
कई आदमी बाहर से बोले—कहां है पण्डित जी, कोई सेंध पडी है क्या?
माया—नहीं,नहीं, खपरैल पर से उतरे हैं। मेरी नीदं खुली तो कोई मेरे ऊपर झुका हुआ था। हाय रे, यह तो हार ही ले गया, पहने-पहने सो गई थी। मुए ने गले से निकाल लिया । हाय भगवान,
पण्डित—तुमने हार उतार क्यां न दिया था?
माया-मै क्या जानती थी कि आज ही यह मुसीबत सिर पडने वाली है, हाय भगवान्,
पण्डित—अब हाय-हाय करने से क्या होगा? अपने कर्मों को रोओ। इसीलिए कहा करता था कि सब घडी बराबर नहीं जाती, न जाने कब क्या हो जाए। अब आयी समझ में मेरी बात, देखो, और कुछ तो न ले गया? 
पडोसी लालटेन लिए आ पहुंचे। घर में कोना –कोना देखा। करियां देखीं, छत पर चढकर देखा, अगवाडे-पिछवाडे देखा, शौच गृह में झाका, कहीं चोर का पता न था।
एक पडोसी—किसी जानकार आदमी का काम है।
दूसरा पडोसी—बिना घर के भेदिये के कभी चोरी नहीं होती। और कुछ तो नहीं ले गया?
माया—और तो कुड नहीं गया। बरतन सब पडे हुए हैं। सन्दूक भी बन्द पडे है। निगोडे को ले ही जाना था तो मेरी चीजें ले जाता । परायी चीज ठहरी। भगवान् उन्हें कौन मुंह दिखाऊगी।
पण्डित—अब गहने का मजा मिल गया न?
माया—हाय, भगवान्, यह अपजस बदा था।
पण्डित—कितना समझा के हार गया, तुम न मानीं, न मानीं। बात की बात में ६००रू० निकल गए, अब देखूं भगवान कैसे लाज रखते हैं। 
माया—अभागे मेरे घर का एक-एक तिनका चुन ले जाते तो मुझे इतना दु:ख न होता। अभी बेचारी ने नया ही बनावाया था।
पण्डित—खूब मालूम है, २० तोले का था?
माया—२० ही तोले को तो कहती थी?   
पण्डित—बधिया बैठ गई और क्या?
माया—कह दूंगी घर में चोरी हो गयी। क्या लेगी? अब उनके लिए कोई चोरी थोडे ही करने जायेगा।
पण्डित तुम्हारे घर से चीज गयी, तुम्हें देनी पडेगी। उन्हे इससे क्या प्रयोजन कि चोर ले गया या तुमने उठाकर रख लिया। पतिययेगी ही नही। 
माया –तो इतने रूपये कहां से आयेगे? 
पण्डित—कहीं न कहीं से तो आयेंगे ही,नहीं तो लाज कैसे रहेगी: मगर की तुमने बडी भूल ।
माया—भगवान् से मंगनी की चीज भी न देखी गयी। मुझे काल ने घेरा था, नहीं तो इस घडी भर गले में डाल लेने से ऐसा कौन-सा बडा सुख मिल गया? मै हूं ही अभागिनी।
पण्डित—अब पछताने और अपने को कोसने से क्या फायदा? चुप हो के बैठो, पडोसिन से कह देना, घबराओं नहीं, तुम्हारी चीज जब तक लौटा न देंगें, तब तक हमें चैन न आयेगा।

----------


## Rajeev

२
पण्डित बालकराम को अब नित्य ही चिंता रहने लगी कि किसी तरह  हार बने। यों अगर टाट उलट देते तो कोई बात न थी । पडोसिन को सन्तोष ही करना पडता, ब्राह्मण से डाडं कौन लेता , किन्तु पण्डित जी ब्राह्मणत्व के गौरव को इतने सस्ते दामों न बेचना चाहते थे। आलस्य छोडंकर धनोपार्जन में दत्तचित्त हो गये।
    छ: महीने तक उन्होने  दिन को  दिन और रात को रात नहीं जाना। दोपहर को सोना छोड  दिया, रात को भी बहुत देर तक जागते। पहले केवल एक पाठशाला में पढाया करते थे। इसके सिवा वह ब्राह्मण के लिए खुले हुए एक सौ एक व्यवसायों में सभी को निंदनिय समझते थे। अब पाठशाला से आकर संध्या एक जगह ‘भगवत्’ की कथा कहने जाते वहां से लौट कर ११-१२ बजे रात तक जन्म कुंडलियां, वर्ष-फल आदि बनाया करते। प्रात:काल मन्दिर में  ‘दुर्गा जी का पाठ करते । माया पण्डित जी का अध्यवसाय देखकर कभी-कभी पछताती कि  कहां से मैने  यह विपत्ति सिर पर  लीं कहीं बीमार पड जायें तो लेने के देने पडे। उनका शरीर क्षीण होते देखकर उसे अब यह चिनता व्यथित  करने जगी। यहां तक कि पांच महीने गुजर गये।
एक दिन संध्या समय वह दिया-बत्ति करने जा रही थी कि पण्डित जी आये, जेब से पुडिया निकाल कर उसके सामने फेंक दी और बोले—लो, आज तुम्हारे ऋण से मुक्त हो गया।
माया ने पुडिया खोली तो उसमें सोने का हार था, उसकी चमक-दमक, उसकी सुन्दर बनावट देखकर उसके अन्त:स्थल में गुदगदी –सी होने लगी । मुख पर आन्नद की आभा दौड गई। उसने कातर नेत्रों से देखकर पूछा—खुश हो कर दे रहे हो या नाराज होकर1.
पण्डित—इससे क्या मतलब? ऋण तो चुकाना ही पडेगा, चाहे खुशी  हो या नाखुशी।
माया—यह ऋण नहीं है।
पण्डित—और क्या है, बदला सही।
माया—बदला भी नहीं है।
पण्डित फिर क्या है।
माया—तुम्हारी ..निशानी?
पण्डित—तो क्या ऋण के लिए कोई दूसरा हार बनवाना पडेगा?
माया—नहीं-नहीं, वह हार चारी नहीं गया था। मैनें झूठ-मूठ शोर मचाया था।
पण्डित—सच?
माया—हां, सच कहती हूं।
पण्डित—मेरी कसम?
माया—तुम्हारे चरण छूकर कहती हूं। 
पण्डित—तो तमने मुझसे  कौशल किया था?
माया-हां?
पण्डित—तुम्हे मालूम है, तुम्हारे कौशल का मुझे क्या मूल्य देना पडा। 
माया—क्या ६०० रु० से ऊपर?
पण्डित—बहुत ऊपर? इसके लिए मुझे अपने आत्मस्वातंत्रय को बलिदान करना पडा।

----------


## Rajeev

स्वर्ग की देवी

भाग्य की बात ! शादी विवाह में आदमी का क्या अख्तियार । जिससे ईश्वर ने, या उनके नायबों –ब्रह्मण—ने तय कर दी, उससे हो गयी। बाबू भारतदास ने लीला के लिए सुयोग्य वर खोजने में कोई बात उठा नही रखी। लेकिन जैसा घर-घर चाहते थे, वैसा न पा सके। वह लडकी को सुखी देखना चाहते थे, जैसा हर एक पिता का धर्म है ; किंतु इसके लिए उनकी समझ में सम्पत्ति ही सबसे जरूरी चीज थी। चरित्र या शिक्षा का स्थान गौण था। चरित्र तो किसी के माथे पर लिखा नही रहता और शिक्षा का आजकल के जमाने में मूल्य ही क्या ? हां, सम्पत्ति के साथ शिक्षा भी हो तो क्या पूछना ! ऐसा घर बहुत ढढा पर न मिला तो अपनी विरादरी के न थे। बिरादरी भी मिली, तो जायजा न मिला!; जायजा भी मिला तो शर्ते तय न हो सकी। इस तरह मजबूर होकर भारतदास को लीला का विवाह लाला सन्तसरन के लडके सीतासरन से करना पडा। अपने बाप का इकलौता बेटा था, थोडी बहुत शिक्षा भी पायी थी, बातचीत सलीके से करता था, मामले-मुकदमें समझता था और जरा दिल का रंगीला भी था । सबसे बडी बात यह थी कि रूपवान, बलिष्ठ, प्रसन्न मुख, साहसी आदमी था ; मगर विचार वही बाबा आदम के जमाने के थे। पुरानी जितनी बाते है, सब अच्छी ; नयी जितनी बातें है, सब खराब है। जायदाद के विषय में जमींदार साहब नये-नये दफों का व्यवहार करते थे, वहां अपना कोई अख्तियार न था ; लेकिन सामाजिक प्रथाओं के कटटर पक्षपाती थे। सीतासरन अपने बाप को जो करते या कहते वही खुद भी कहता था। उसमें खुद सोचने की शक्ति ही न थी। बुद्वि की मंदता बहुधा सामाजिक अनुदारता के रूप में प्रकट होती है।

----------


## Rajeev

२
लीला  ने जिस दिन घर में वॉँव रखा उसी दिन उसकी परीक्षा शुरू हुई। वे सभी काम, जिनकी उसके घर में तारीफ होती थी यहां वर्जित थे। उसे  बचपन से ताजी हवा पर जान देना सिखाया गया था, यहां उसके सामने मुंह खोलना भी पाप था। बचपन से सिखाया गया था रोशनी ही जीवन है, यहां रोशनी के दर्शन दुर्भभ थे। घर पर अहिंसा, क्षमा और दया ईश्वरीय गुण बताये गये थे, यहां इनका नाम लेने की भी स्वाधीनता थी। संतसरन बडे तीखे, गुस्सेवर आदमी थे, नाक पर मक्खी न बैठने देते। धूर्तता और छल-कपट से ही उन्होने जायदाद पैदा की थी। और उसी को सफल जीवन का मंत्र समझते थे। उनकी पत्नी उनसे भी दो अंगुल ऊंची थीं। मजाल क्या है कि बहू अपनी अंधेरी कोठरी के द्वार पर खडी हो जाय, या कभी छत पर टहल सकें । प्रलय आ जाता, आसमान सिर पर उठा लेती। उन्हें बकने का मर्ज था। दाल में नमक का जरा तेज हो जाना उन्हें दिन भर बकने के लिए काफी बहाना था । मोटी-ताजी महिला थी, छींट का घाघरेदार लंहगा पहने, पानदान बगल में रखे, गहनो से लदी हुई, सारे दिन बरोठे में माची पर बैठीे रहती थी। क्या मजाल कि घर में उनकी इच्छा के विरूद्व एक पत्ता भी हिल जाय ! बहू की नयी-नयी आदतें देख देख जला करती थी। अब काहे की आबरू होगी। मुंडेर पर खडी हो कर झांकती है। मेरी लडकी ऐसी दीदा-दिलेर होती तो गला घोंट देती। न जाने इसके देश में कौन लोग बसते है ! गहनें नही पहनती। जब देखो नंगी – बुच्ची बनी बैठी रहती है। यह भी कोई अच्छे लच्छन है। लीला के पीछे सीतासरन पर भी फटकार पडती। तुझे भी चॉँदनी में सोना अच्छा लगता है, क्यों ? तू भी अपने को मर्द कहता कहेगा ? यह मर्द कैसा कि औरत उसके कहने में न रहे। दिन-भर घर में घुसा रहता है। मुंह में जबान नही है ? समझता क्यों नही ? 
    सीतासरन कहता---अम्मां, जब कोई मेरे समझाने से माने तब तो?
मां---मानेगी क्यो नही, तू मर्द है कि नही ? मर्द वह चाहिए कि कडी निगाह से देखे तो औरत कांप उठे।
सीतासरन -----तुम तो समझाती ही रहती हो ।
मां ---मेरी उसे क्या परवाह ? समझती होगी, बुढिया चार दिन में मर जायगी तब मैं मालकिन हो ही जाउँगी
सीतासरन --- तो मैं भी तो उसकी बातों का जबाब नही दे पाता। देखती नही हो कितनी दुर्बल हो गयी है। वह रंग ही नही रहा। उस कोठरी में पडे-पडे उसकी  दशा बिगडती जाती है।
    बेटे के मुंह से ऐसी बातें सुन माता आग हो जाती और सारे दिन जलती ; कभी भाग्य को कोसती, कभी समय को ।
    सीतासरन माता के सामने तो ऐसी बातें करता ; लेकिन लीला के सामने जाते ही उसकी मति बदल जाती थी। वह वही बातें करता था जो लीला को अच्छी लगती। यहां  तक कि दोनों वृद्वा की हंसी उडातें। लीला को इस में ओर कोई सुख न था । वह सारे दिन कुढती रहती। कभी चूल्हे के सामने न बैठी थी ; पर यहां पसेरियों आटा थेपना पडता, मजूरों और टहलुओं के लिए रोटी पकानी पडती। कभी-कभी वह चूल्हे के सामने बैठी घंटो रोती। यह बात न थी कि यह लोग कोई महाराज-रसोइया न रख सकते हो; पर घर की पुरानी प्रथा यही थी कि बहू खाना पकाये और उस प्रथा का निभाना जरूरी था।  सीतासरन को देखकर लीला का संतप्त ह्रदय एक क्षण के लिए शान्त हो जाता था। 
    गर्मी के दिन थे और सन्ध्या का समय था। बाहर हवा चलती, भीतर देह फुकती थी। लीला कोठरी में बैठी एक किताब देख रही थी कि सीतासरन ने आकर कहा--- यहां तो बडी गर्मी है, बाहर बैठो। 
    लीला—यह गर्मी तो उन तानो से अच्छी है जो अभी सुनने पडेगे। 
    सीतासरन—आज अगर बोली तो मैं भी बिगड जाऊंगा।
    लीला—तब तो मेरा घर में रहना भी मुश्किल हो जायेगा।
    सीतासरन—बला से अलग ही रहेंगे ! 
    लीला—मैं मर भी लाऊं तो भी अलग रहूं । वह जो कुछ  कहती सुनती है, अपनी समझ से मेरे भले  ही के लिए कहती-सुनती है। उन्हें मुझसे कोई दुश्मनी थोडे ही है। हां, हमें उनकी बातें अच्छी न लगें, यह दूसरी बात है।उन्होंने खुद वह सब कष्ट झेले है, जो वह मुझे झेलवाना चाहती है। उनके स्वास्थ्य पर उन कष्टो का जरा भी असर नही पडा। वह इस ६५ वर्ष की उम्र में मुझसे कहीं टांठी है। फिर उन्हें कैसे मालूम  हो कि इन कष्टों से स्वास्थ्य बिगड सकता है।
    सीतासरन ने उसके मुरझाये हुए मुख की ओर करुणा नेत्रों से देख कर कहा—तुम्हें इस घर में आकर बहुत दु:ख सहना पडा। यह घर तुम्हारे योग्य न था। तुमने पूर्व जन्म में जरूर कोई पाप किया होगा।
    लीला ने पति के हाथो से खेलते हुए कहा—यहां न आती तो तुम्हारा प्रेम कैसे पाती ?

----------


## Rajeev

३
पांच साल गुजर गये। लीला दो बच्चों की मां हो गयी। एक लडका था, दूसरी लडकी । लडके का नाम जानकीसरन रखा गया और लडकी का  नाम कामिनी। दोनो बच्चे घर को गुलजार किये रहते थे। लडकी लडकी दादा से हिली थी, लडका दादी से । दोनों शोख और शरीर थें। गाली दे बैठना, मुंह चिढा देना तो उनके लिए मामूली बात थी। दिन-भर खाते और आये दिन बीमार पडे रहते। लीला ने खुद सभी कष्ट सह लिये थे पर बच्चों में बुरी आदतों का  पडना उसे बहुत बुरा मालूम होता था; किन्तु उसकी कौन सुनता था। बच्चों की माता होकर उसकी अब गणना ही न रही थी। जो कुछ थे बच्चे थे, वह कुछ न थी। उसे किसी  बच्चे को डाटने का भी अधिकार न था, सांस फाड खाती थी।
    सबसे बडी आपत्ति यह थी कि उसका स्वास्थ्य अब और भी खराब हो गया था। प्रसब काल में उसे वे भी अत्याचार सहने पडे जो अज्ञान, मूर्खता और अंध विश्वास ने सौर की रक्षा के लिए गढ रखे है। उस काल-कोठरी में, जहॉँ न हवा का गुजर था, न प्रकाश का, न सफाई का, चारों और दुर्गन्ध, और सील और गन्दगी भरी हुई थी, उसका कोमल शरीर सूख गया। एक बार जो कसर रह गयी वह दूसरी बार पूरी हो गयी। चेहरा पीला पड गया, आंखे घंस गयीं। ऐसा मालूम होता, बदन में खून ही नही रहा। सूरत ही बदल गयी।
    गर्मियों के दिन थे। एक तरफ आम पके, दूसरी तरफ खरबूजे । इन दोनो फलो की ऐसी अच्छी फसल कभी न हुई थी अबकी इनमें इतनी मिठास न जाने कहा से आयी थी कि कितना ही खाओ मन न भरे। संतसरन के इलाके से आम औरी खरबूजे के टोकरे भरे चले आते थे। सारा घर खूब उछल-उछल खाता था। बाबू साहब पुरानी हड्डी के आदमी थे। सबेरे एक सैकडे आमों का नाश्ता करते, फिर पसेरी-भर खरबूज चट कर जाते। मालकिन उनसे पीछे रहने वाली न थी। उन्होने तो एक वक्त का भोजन ही बन्द कर दिया। अनाज सडने वाली चीज नही। आज नही कल खर्च हो जायेगा। आम और खरबूजे तो एक दिन भी नही ठहर सकते। शुदनी थी और क्या। यों ही हर साल दोनों चीजों की रेल-पेल होती थी; पर किसी को कभी कोई शिकायत न होती थी। कभी पेट में गिरानी मालूम हुई तो हड की फंकी मार ली। एक दिन बाबू संतसरन के पेट में मीठा-मीठा दर्द होने लगा। आपने उसकी परवाह न की । आम खाने बैठ गये। सैकड़ा पूरा करके उठे ही थे कि कै हुई । गिर पडे फिर तो तिल-तिल करके पर कै और दस्त होने लगे। हैजा हो गया। शहर के डाक्टर बुलाये गये, लेकिन आने के पहले ही बाबू साहब चल बसे थे। रोना-पीटना मच गया। संध्या होते-होते लाश घर से निकली। लोग दाह-क्रिया करके आधी रात को लौटे तो मालकिन को भी कै दस्त हो रहे थे। फिर दौड धूप शुरू हुई; लेकिन सूर्य निकलते-निकलते वह भी सिधार गयी। स्त्री-पुरूष जीवनपर्यंत एक दिन के लिए भी अलग न हुए थे। संसार से भी साथ ही साथ गये, सूर्यास्त के समय पति ने प्रस्थान किया, सूर्योदय के समय पत्नी ने । 
    लेकिन मुशीबत का अभी अंत न हुआ था। लीला तो संस्कार की तैयारियों मे लगी थी; मकान की सफाई की तरफ किसी ने ध्यान न दिया। तीसरे दिन दोनो बच्चे दादा-दादी के लिए रोत-रोते बैठक में जा पंहुचे। वहां एक आले का खरबूजज कटा हुआ पडा था; दो-तीन कलमी आम भी रखे थे। इन पर मक्खियां भिनक रही थीं। जानकी ने एक तिपाई पर चढ कर दोनों चीजें उतार लीं और दोंनों ने मिलकर खाई। शाम होत-होते दोनों को हैजा हो गया और दोंनो मां-बाप को रोता छोड चल बसे। घर में अंधेरा हो गया। तीन दिन पहले जहां चारों तरफ चहल-पहल थी, वहां अब सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था, किसी के रोने की आवाज भी सुनायी न देती थी। रोता ही कौन ? ले-दे के कुल दो प्राणी रह गये थे। और उन्हें रोने की सुधि न थी।

----------


## Rajeev

४
लीला का स्वास्थ्य पहले भी कुछ अच्छा न था, अब तो वह और भी बेजान हो गयी। उठने-बैठने की शक्ति भी न रही। हरदम खोयी सी रहती, न कपडे-लत्ते की सुधि थी, न खाने-पीने की । उसे न घर से वास्ता था, न बाहर से । जहां बैठती, वही बैठी रह जाती। महीनों कपडे न बदलती, सिर में तेल न डालती बच्चे ही उसके प्राणो के आधार थे। जब वही न रहे तो मरना और जीना बराबर था। रात-दिन यही मनाया करती कि भगवान् यहां से ले चलो । सुख-दु:ख सब भुगत चुकी। अब सुख की लालसा नही है; लेकिन बुलाने से मौत किसी को आयी है ?
सीतासरन भी पहले तो बहुत रोया-धोया; यहां तक कि घर छोडकर भागा जाता था; लेकिन ज्यों-ज्यो दिन गुजरते थे बच्चों का शोक उसके दिल से मिटता था; संतान का दु:ख तो कुछ माता ही को होता है। धीरे-धीरे उसका जी संभल गया। पहले की भॉँति मित्रों के साथ हंसी-दिल्लगी होने लगी। यारों ने और भी चंग पर चढाया । अब घर का मालिक था, जो चाहे कर सकता था, कोई उसका हाथ रोकने वाला नही था। सैर’-सपाटे करने लगा। तो लीला को रोते देख उसकी आंखे सजग हो जाती थीं, कहां अब उसे उदास और शोक-मग्न देखकर झुंझला उठता। जिंदगी रोने ही के लिए तो नही है। ईश्वर ने लडके दिये थे, ईश्वर ने ही छीन लिये। क्या लडको के पीछे प्राण दे देना होगा ? लीला यह बातें सुनकर भौंचक रह जाती। पिता के मुंह से ऐसे शब्द निकल सकते है। संसार में ऐसे प्राणी भी है। 
    होली के दिन थे। मर्दाना में गाना-बजाना हो रहा था। मित्रों की दावत का भी सामान किया गया था । अंदर लीला जमींन पर पडी हुई रो रही थी त्याहोर के दिन उसे रोते ही कटते थें आज बच्चे बच्चे होते तो अच्छे- अच्छे कपडे पहने कैसे उछलते फिरते! वही न रहे तो कहां की तीज और कहां के त्योहार। 
    सहसा सीतासरन ने आकर कहा – क्या दिन भर रोती ही रहोगी ? जरा कपडे तो बदल डालो , आदमी बन जाओ । यह क्या तुमने अपनी गत बना रखी है ?
    लीला—तुम जाओ अपनी महफिल मे बैठो, तुम्हे मेरी क्या फिक्र पडी है।
सीतासरन—क्या दुनिया में और किसी के लडके नही मरते ? तुम्हारे ही सिर पर मुसीबत आयी है ?
लीला—यह बात कौन नही जानता। अपना-अपना दिल ही तो है। उस पर किसी का बस है ?
सीतासरन मेरे साथ भी तो तुम्हारा कुछ कर्तव्य है ?
लीला ने कुतूहल से पति को देखा, मानो उसका आशय नही समझी। फिर मुंह फेर कर रोने लगी। 
सीतासरन – मै अब इस मनहूसत का अन्त कर देना चाहता हूं। अगर तुम्हारा अपने दिल पर काबू नही है तो मेरा भी अपने दिल पर काबू नही है। मैं अब जिंदगी – भर मातम नही मना सकता।
लीला—तुम रंग-राग मनाते हो, मैं तुम्हें मना तो नही करती ! मैं रोती हूं तो क्यूं नही रोने देते।
सीतासरन—मेरा घर रोने के लिए नही है ?
लीला—अच्छी बात है, तुम्हारे घर में न रोउंगी।

----------


## Rajeev

5
लीला ने देखा, मेरे स्वामी मेरे हाथ से निकले जा रहे है। उन पर विषय का भूत सवार हो गया है और कोई समझाने वाला नहीं। वह अपने होश मे नही है। मैं क्या करुं, अगर मैं चली जाती हूं तो थोडे ही दिनो में सारा ही घर मिट्टी में मिल जाएगा और इनका वही हाल  होगा जो स्वार्थी मित्रो के चुंगल में फंसे हुए नौजवान रईसों का होता है। कोई कुलटा घर में आ जाएगी और इनका सर्वनाश कर देगी। ईश्वा ! मैं क्या करूं ? अगर इन्हें कोई बीमारी हो जाती तो क्या मैं उस दशा मे इन्हें छोडकर चली जाती ? कभी नही। मैं तन मन से इनकी सेवा-सुश्रूषा करती, ईश्वर से प्रार्थना करती, देवताओं की मनौतियां करती। माना इन्हें शारीरिक रोग नही है, लेकिन मानसिक रोग अवश्य है। आदमी रोने की जगह हंसे और हंसने की जगह रोये, उसके दीवाने होने में क्या संदेह है ! मेरे चले जाने से इनका सर्वनाश हो जायेगा।  इन्हें बचाना मेरा धर्म है।
    हां, मुझें अपना शोक भूल जाना होगा। रोऊंगी, रोना तो तकदीर में लिखा ही है—रोऊंगी, लेकिन हंस-हंस कर । अपने भाग्य से लडूंगी। जो जाते रहे उनके नाम के सिवा और कर ही क्या सकती हूं, लेकिन जो है उसे न जाने दूंगी। आ, ऐ टूटे हुए ह्रदय ! आज तेरे टुकडों को जमा करके एक समाधि बनाऊं और अपने शोक को उसके हवाले कर दूं। ओ रोने वाली आंखों, आओ, मेरे आसुंओं को अपनी विहंसित छटा में छिपा लो। आओ, मेरे आभूषणों, मैंने बहुत दिनों तक तुम्हारा अपमान किया है, मेरा अपराध क्षमा  करो। तुम मेरे भले दिनो के साक्षी हो, तुमने मेरे साथ बहुत विहार किए है, अब इस संकट में मेरा साथ दो ; मगर देखो दगा न करना ; मेरे भेदों को छिपाए रखना।
    पिछले पहर को पहफिल में सन्नाटा हो गया। हू-हा की आवाजें बंद हो गयी। लीला ने सोचा क्या लोग कही चले गये, या सो गये ? एकाएक सन्नाटा क्यों छा गया। जाकर दहलीज में खडी हो गयी और बैठक में झांककर देखा, सारी देह में एक ज्वाला-सी दौड गयी। मित्र लोग विदा हो गये थे। समाजियो का पता न था। केवल एक रमणी मसनद पर लेटी हुई थी और सीतासरन सामने झुका हुआ उससे बहुत धीरे-धीरे बातें कर रहा था। दोनों के चेहरों और आंखो से उनके मन के भाव साफ झलक रहे थे। एक की आंखों में अनुराग था, दूसरी की आंखो में कटाक्ष ! एक भोला-भोला ह्रदय एक मायाविनी रमणी के हाथों लुटा जाता था। लीला की सम्पत्ति को उसकी आंखों के सामने एक छलिनी चुराये जाती थी। लीला को ऐसा क्रोध आया कि इसी समय चलकर इस कुल्टा को आडे हाथों लूं, ऐसा दुत्कारूं वह भी याद करें, खडे-,खडे निकाल दूं। वह पत्नी भाव जो बहुत दिनो से सो रहा था, जाग उठा और विकल करने लगा। पर उसने जब्त किया। वेग में दौडती हुई तृष्णाएं अक्समात् न रोकी जा सकती थी। वह उलटे पांव भीतर लौट आयी और मन को शांत करके सोचने लगी—वह रूप रंग में, हाव-भाव में, नखरे-तिल्ले में उस दुष्टा की बराबरी नही कर सकती। बिलकुल चांद का टुकडा है, अंग-अंग में स्फूर्ति भरी हुई है, पोर-पोर में मद छलक रहा है। उसकी आंखों में कितनी तृष्णा है। तृष्णा नही, बल्कि ज्वाला ! लीला उसी वक्त आइने के सामने गयी । आज कई महीनो के बाद उसने आइने में अपनी सूरत देखी। उस मुख से एक आह निकल गयी। शोक न उसकी कायापलट कर दी थी। उस रमणी के सामने वह ऐसी लगती थी जैसे गुलाब के सामने जूही का फूल

----------


## Rajeev

६
सीतासरन का खुमार शाम को टूटा । आखें खुलीं तो सामने लीला को खडे मुस्करातेदेखा।उस  ी अनोखी छवि आंखों में समा गई। ऐसे खुश हुए मानो बहुत दिनो के वियोग के बाद उससे भेंट हुई हो। उसे क्या मालूम था कि यह रुप भरने के लिए कितने आंसू बहाये है; कैशों मे यह फूल गूंथने के पहले आंखों में कितने मोती पिरोये है। उन्होनें एक नवीन प्रेमोत्साह से उठकर उसे गले लगा लिया और मुस्कराकर बोले—आज तो तुमने बडे-बडे शास्त्र सजा रखे है, कहां भागूं ?
लीला ने अपने ह्रदय की ओर उंगली दिखकर कहा –-यहा आ बैठो बहुत भागे फिरते हो, अब तुम्हें बांधकर रखूगीं । बाग की बहार का आनंद तो उठा चुके, अब इस अंधेरी कोठरी को भी देख लो।
सीतासरन ने जज्जित होकर कहा—उसे अंधेरी कोठरी मत कहो लीला वह प्रेम का मानसरोवर है !
इतने मे बाहर से किसी मित्र के आने की खबर आयी। सीताराम चलने लगे तो लीला ने हाथ उनका पकडकर हाथ कहा—मैं न जाने दूंगी।
    सीतासरन-- अभी आता हूं।
    लीला—मुझे डर है कहीं तुम चले न जाओ।
सीतासरन बाहर आये तो मित्र महाशय बोले –आज दिन भर सोते हो क्या ? बहुत खुश  नजर आते हो। इस वक्त तो वहां चलने की ठहरी थी न ? तुम्हारी राह देख रही है।
सीतासरन—चलने को तैयार हूं, लेकिन लीला जाने नहीं देगीं। 
मित्र—निरे गाउदी ही रहे। आ गए फिर बीवी के पंजे में ! फिर किस बिरते पर गरमाये थे ?
सीतासरन—लीला ने घर से निकाल दिया था, तब आश्रय ढूढता – फिरता था। अब उसने द्वार खोल दिये है और खडी बुला रही है।
मित्र—आज वह आनंद कहां ? घर को लाख सजाओ  तो क्या बाग हो जायेगा ?
सीतासरन—भई, घर बाग नही हो सकता, पर स्वर्ग हो सकता है। मुझे इस वक्त अपनी क्षद्रता पर जितनी लज्जा आ रही है, वह मैं ही जानता हूं। जिस संतान शोक में उसने अपने शरीर को घुला डाला और अपने रूप-लावण्य को मिटा दिया उसी शोक को केवल मेरा एक इशारा पाकर उसने भुला दिया। ऐसा भुला दिया मानो कभी शोक हुआ ही नही ! मैं जानता हूं वह बडे से बडे कष्ट सह सकती है। मेरी रक्षा उसके लिए आवश्यक है। जब अपनी उदासीनता के कारण उसने मेरी दशा बिगडते देखी तो अपना सारा शोक भूल गयी। आज मैंने उसे अपने आभूषण पहनकर मुस्कराते हुंए देखा तो मेरी आत्मा पुलकित हो उठी । मुझे ऐसा मालूम हो रहा है कि वह स्वर्ग की देवी है और केवल मुझ जैसे दुर्बल प्राणी की रक्षा करने भेजी गयी है। मैने उसे कठोर शब्द कहे, वे अगर अपनी सारी सम्पत्ति बेचकर भी मिल सकते, तो लौटा लेता। लीला वास्तव में स्वर्ग की देवी है!

----------


## Rajeev

आधार

सारे गॉँव मे मथुरा का सा गठीला जवान न था। कोई बीस बरस की उमर थी । मसें भीग रही थी। गउएं चराता, दूध पीता, कसरत करता, कुश्ती लडता था और सारे दिन बांसुरी बजाता हाट मे विचरता था। ब्याह हो गया था, पर अभी कोई बाल-बच्चा न था। घर में कई हल की खेती थी, कई छोटे-बडे भाई थे। वे सब मिलचुलकर खेती-बारी करते थे। मथुरा पर सारे गॉँव को गर्व था, जब उसे जॉँघिये-लंगोटे, नाल या मुग्दर के लिए रूपये-पैसे की जरूरत पडती तो तुरन्त दे दिये जाते थे। सारे घर की यही अभिलाषा थी कि मथुरा पहलवान हो जाय और अखाडे मे अपने सवाये को पछाडे। इस लाड – प्यार से मथुरा जरा टर्रा हो गया था। गायें किसी के खेत मे पडी है और आप अखाडे मे दंड लगा रहा है। कोई उलाहना देता तो उसकी त्योरियां बदल जाती। गरज कर कहता, जो मन मे आये कर लो, मथुरा तो अखाडा छोडकर हांकने न जायेंगे ! पर उसका डील-डौल देखकर किसी को उससे उलझने की हिम्मत न पडती । लोग गम खा जाते 
    गर्मियो के दिन थे, ताल-तलैया सूखी पडी थी। जोरों की लू चलने लगी थी। गॉँव में कहीं से एक सांड आ निकला और गउओं के साथ हो लिया। सारे दिन गउओं के साथ रहता, रात को बस्ती में घुस आता और खूंटो से बंधे बैलो को सींगों से मारता। कभी-किसी की गीली दीवार को सींगो से खोद डालता, घर का कूडा सींगो से उडाता। कई किसानो ने साग-भाजी लगा रखी थी, सारे दिन सींचते-सींचते मरते थे। यह सांड रात को उन हरे-भरे खेतों में पहुंच जाता और खेत का खेत तबाह कर देता । लोग उसे डंडों से मारते, गॉँव के बाहर भगा आते, लेकिन जरा देर में गायों में पहुंच जाता। किसी की अक्ल काम न करती थी कि इस संकट को कैसे टाला जाय। मथुरा का घर गांव के बीच मे था, इसलिए उसके खेतो को सांड से कोई हानि न पहुंचती थी। गांव में उपद्रव मचा हुआ था और मथुरा को जरा भी चिन्ता न थी। 
    आखिर जब धैर्य का अंतिम बंधन टूट गया तो एक दिन लोगों ने जाकर मथुरा को घेरा और बौले—भाई, कहो तो गांव में रहें, कहीं तो निकल जाएं । जब खेती ही न बचेगी तो रहकर क्या करेगें .? तुम्हारी गायों के पीछे हमारा सत्यानाश हुआ जाता है, और तुम अपने रंग में मस्त हो। अगर भगवान ने तुम्हें बल दिया है तो इससे दूसरो की रक्षा करनी चाहिए, यह नही कि सबको पीस कर पी जाओ । सांड तुम्हारी गायों के कारण आता है और उसे भगाना तुम्हारा काम है ; लेकिन तुम कानो में तेल डाले बैठे हो, मानो तुमसे कुछ मतलब ही नही।
    मथुरा को उनकी दशा पर दया आयी। बलवान मनुष्य प्राय: दयालु होता है। बोला—अच्छा जाओ, हम आज सांड को भगा देंगे।
    एक आदमी ने कहा—दूर तक भगाना, नही तो फिर लोट आयेगा। 
    मथुरा ने कंधे पर लाठी रखते हुए  उत्तर दिया—अब लौटकर न आयेगा।

----------


## Rajeev

2
चिलचिलाती दोपहरी थी। मथुरा सांड को भगाये लिए जाता था। दोंनो पसीने से तर थे। सांड बार-बार गांव की ओर घूमने की चेष्टा करता, लेकिन मथुरा उसका इरादा ताडकर दूर ही से उसकी राह छेंक लेता। सांड क्रोध से उन्मत्त होकर कभी-कभी पीछे मुडकर मथुरा पर तोड करना चाहता लेकिन उस समय मथुरा सामाना बचाकर बगल से ताबड-तोड इतनी लाठियां जमाता कि सांड को फिर भागना पडता कभी दोनों अरहर के खेतो में दौडते, कभी झाडियों में । अरहर की खूटियों से मथुरा के पांव लहू-लुहान हो रहे थे, झाडियों में धोती फट गई थी, पर उसे इस समय सांड का पीछा करने के सिवा और कोई सुध न थी। गांव पर गांव आते थे और निकल जाते थे। मथुरा ने निश्चय कर लिया कि इसे नदी पार भगाये बिना दम न लूंगा। उसका कंठ सूख गया था और आंखें लाल हो गयी थी, रोम-रोम से चिनगारियां सी निकल रही थी, दम उखड गया था ; लेकिन वह एक क्षण के लिए भी दम न लेता था। दो ढाई घंटो के बाद जाकर नदी आयी। यही हार-जीत का फैसला होने वाला था, यही से दोनों खिलाडियों को अपने दांव-पेंच के जौहर दिखाने थे। सांड सोचता था, अगर नदी में उतर गया तो यह मार ही डालेगा, एक बार जान लडा कर लौटने की कोशिश करनी चाहिए। मथुरा सोचता था, अगर वह लौट पडा तो इतनी मेहनत व्यर्थ हो जाएगी और गांव के लोग मेरी हंसी उडायेगें। दोनों अपने – अपने घात में थे। सांड ने बहुत चाहा कि तेज  दौडकर आगे निकल जाऊं और वहां से पीछे को फिरूं, पर मथुरा ने उसे मुडने का मौका न दिया। उसकी जान  इस वक्त सुई की नोक पर थी, एक हाथ भी चूका और प्राण भी गए, जरा पैर फिसला और फिर उठना नशीब न होगा। आखिर मनुष्य ने पशु पर विजय पायी और सांड को नदी में घुसने के सिवाय और कोई उपाय न सूझा। मथुरा भी उसके पीछे नदी मे पैठ गया और इतने डंडे लगाये कि उसकी लाठी टूट गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

३
अब मथुरा को जोरो से प्यास लगी। उसने नदी में मुंह लगा दिया और इस तरह हौंक-हौंक कर पीने लगा मानो सारी नदी पी जाएगा। उसे अपने जीवन में कभी पानी इतना अच्छा न लगा था और न कभी उसने इतना पानी पीया था। मालूम नही, पांच सेर पी गया या दस सेर लेकिन पानी गरम था, प्यास न बुंझी ; जरा देर में फिर नदी में मुंह लगा दिया और इतना पानी पीया कि पेट में सांस लेने की जगह भी  न रही। तब गीली धोती कंधे पर डालकर घर की ओर चल दिया। 
    लेकिन दस की पांच पग चला होगा कि पेट में मीठा-मीठा दर्द होने लगा। उसने सोचा, दौड कर पानी पीने से ऐसा दर्द अकसर हो जाता है, जरा देर में दूर हो जाएगा। लेकिन दर्द बढने लगा और मथुरा का आगे जाना कठिन हो गया। वह एक पेड के नीचे बैठ गया और दर्द से बैचेन होकर जमीन पर लोटने लगा। कभी पेट को दबाता, कभी खडा हो जाता कभी बैठ जाता, पर दर्द बढता ही जाता था। अन्त में उसने जोर-जोर से कराहना और रोना शुरू किया; पर वहां कौन बैठा था जो, उसकी खबर लेता। दूर तक कोई गांव नही, न आदमी न आदमजात। बेचारा दोपहरी के सन्नाटे में तडप-तडप कर मर गया। हम कडे से कडा घाव सह सकते है लेकिन जरा सा-भी व्यतिक्रम नही सह सकते। वही देव का सा जवान जो कोसो तक सांड को भगाता चला आया था, तत्वों के विरोध का एक वार भी न सह सका। कौन जानता था कि यह दौड उसके लिए मौत की दौड होगी ! कौन जानता था कि मौत ही सांड का रूप धरकर उसे यों नचा रही है। कौरन जानता था कि जल जिसके बिना उसके प्राण ओठों पर आ रहे थे, उसके लिए विष का काम करेगा।
    संध्या समय उसके घरवाले उसे ढूंढते हुए आये। देखा तो वह अनंत विश्राम में मग्न था।

----------


## Rajeev

४
एक महीना गुजर गया। गांववाले अपने काम-धंधे में लगे । घरवालों ने रो-धो कर सब्र किया; पर अभागिनी विधवा के आंसू कैसे पुंछते । वह हरदम रोती रहती। आंखे चांहे बन्द भी हो जाती, पर ह्रदय नित्य रोता रहता था। इस घर में अब कैसे निर्वाह होगा ? किस आधार पर जिऊंगी ? अपने लिए जीना या तो महात्माओं को आता है या लम्पटों ही को । अनूपा को यह कला क्या मालूम ? उसके लिए तो जीवन का एक आधार चाहिए था, जिसे वह अपना सर्वस्व समझे, जिसके लिए वह लिये, जिस पर वह घमंड करे । घरवालों को यह गवारा न था कि वह कोई दूसरा घर करे। इसमें बदनामी थी। इसके सिवाय ऐसी सुशील, घर के कामों में कुशल, लेन-देन के मामलो में इतनी चतुर और रंग रूप की ऐसी सराहनीय स्त्री का किसी दूसरे के घर पड जाना ही उन्हें असह्रय था। उधर अनूपा के मैककवाले एक जगह बातचीत पक्की कर रहे थे। जब सब बातें तय हो गयी, तो एक दिन अनूपा का भाई उसे विदा कराने आ पहुंचा ।
    अब तो घर में खलबली मची। इधर कहा गया, हम विदा न करेगें । भाई ने कहा, हम बिना विदा कराये मानेंगे नही। गांव के आदमी जमा हो गये, पंचायत होने लगी। यह निश्चय हुआ कि अनूपा पर छोड दिया जाय, जी चाहे रहे। यहां वालो को विश्वास था कि अनूपा इतनी जल्द दूसरा घर करने को राजी न होगी, दो-चार बार ऐसा कह भी चुकी थी। लेकिन उस वक्त जो पूछा गया तो वह जाने को तैयार थी। आखिर उसकी विदाई का सामान होने लगा। डोली आ गई। गांव-भर की स्त्रिया उसे देखने आयीं। अनूपा उठ कर अपनी सांस के पैरो में गिर पडी और हाथ जोडकर बोली—अम्मा, कहा-सुनाद माफ करना। जी में तो था कि इसी घर में पडी रहूं, पर भगवान को मंजूर नही है।
    यह कहते-कहते उसकी जबान बन्द हो गई।
    सास करूणा से विहृवल हो उठी। बोली—बेटी, जहां जाओं वहां सुखी रहो। हमारे भाग्य ही फूट गये नही तो क्यों तुम्हें इस घर से जाना पडता। भगवान का दिया और सब कुछ है, पर उन्होने जो नही दिया उसमें अपना क्या बस ; बस आज तुम्हारा देवर सयाना होता तो बिगडी बात बन जाती। तुम्हारे मन में बैठे तो इसी को अपना समझो : पालो-पोसो बडा हो जायेगा तो सगाई  कर  दूंगी।
    यह कहकर उसने अपने सबसे छोटे लडके वासुदेव से पूछा—क्यों रे ! भौजाई से शादी करेगा ? 
वासुदेव की उम्र पांच साल से अधिक न थी। अबकी उसका ब्याह होने वाला था। बातचीत हो चुकी थी। बोला—तब तो दूसरे के घर न जायगी न ?
    मा—नही, जब तेरे साथ ब्याह हो जायगी तो क्यों जायगी ?
    वासुदेव-- तब मैं करूंगा
    मां—अच्छा, उससे पूछ, तुझसे ब्याह करेगी।
    वासुदेव अनूप की गोद में जा बैठा और शरमाता हुआ बोला—हमसे ब्याह करोगी ?
    यह कह कर वह हंसने लगा; लेकिन अनूप की आंखें डबडबा गयीं, वासुदेव को छाती से लगाते हुए बोली ---अम्मा, दिल से कहती हो ?
    सास—भगवान् जानते है ! 
    अनूपा—आज यह मेरे हो गये ?
    सास—हां सारा गांव देख रहा है । 
    अनूपा—तो भैया से कहला भैजो, घर जायें, मैं उनके साथ न जाऊंगी। 
    अनूपा को जीवन के लिए आधार की जरूरत थी। वह आधार मिल गया। सेवा मनुष्य की स्वाभाविक वृत्ति है। सेवा ही उस के जीवन का आधार है।
    अनूपा ने वासुदेव को लालन-पोषण शुरू किया। उबटन और तैल लगाती, दूध-रोटी मल-मल के खिलाती। आप तालाब नहाने जाती तो उसे भी नहलाती। खेत में जाती तो उसे भी साथ ले जाती। थौडे की दिनों में उससे हिल-मिल गया कि एक क्षण भी उसे न छोडता। मां को भूल गया। कुछ खाने को जी चाहता तो अनूपा से मांगता, खेल में मार खाता तो रोता हुआ अनूपा के पास आता। अनूपा ही उसे सुलाती, अनूपा ही जगाती, बीमार हो तो अनूपा ही गोद में लेकर बदलू वैध के घर जाती, और दवायें पिलाती।
    गांव के स्त्री-पुरूष उसकी यह प्रेम तपस्या देखते और दांतो उंगली दबाते। पहले बिरले ही किसी को उस पर विश्वास था। लोग समझते थे, साल-दो-साल में इसका जी ऊब जाएगा और किसी तरफ का  रास्ता लेगी; इस दुधमुंहे बालक के नाम कब तक बैठी रहेगी; लेकिन यह सारी आशंकाएं निमूर्ल निकलीं।  अनूपा को किसी ने अपने व्रत से विचलित होते न देखा। जिस ह्रदय मे सेवा को स्रोत बह रहा हो—स्वाधीन सेवा का—उसमें वासनाओं के लिए कहां स्थान ? वासना का वार निर्मम, आशाहीन, आधारहीन प्राणियों पर ही होता है चोर की अंधेरे में ही चलती है, उजाले में नही। 
    वासुदेव को भी कसरत का शोक था। उसकी शक्ल सूरत मथुरा से मिलती-जुलती थी, डील-डौल भी वैसा ही था। उसने फिर अखाडा जगाया। और उसकी बांसुरी की तानें फिर खेतों में गूजने लगीं।
    इस भाँति १३ बरस गुजर गये। वासुदेव और अनूपा में सगाई की तैयारी होने लगीं।

----------


## Rajeev

५
लेकिन अब अनूपा वह अनूपा न थी, जिसने १४ वर्ष पहले वासुदेव को पति भाव से देखा था, अब उस भाव का स्थान मातृभाव ने लिया था। इधर कुछ दिनों से वह एक गहरे सोच में डूबी रहती थी। सगाई के दिन ज्यो-ज्यों निकट आते थे, उसका दिल बैठा जाता था। अपने जीवन में इतने बडे परिवर्तन की कल्पना ही से  उसका कलेजा दहक उठता था। जिसे बालक की भॉति पाला-पोसा, उसे पति बनाते हुए, लज्जा से उसका मुंख लाल हो जाता था। 
    द्वार पर नगाडा बज रहा था। बिरादरी के लोग जमा थे। घर में गाना हो रहा था ! आज सगाई की तिथि थी :
    सहसा अनूपा ने जा कर सास से कहा—अम्मां मै तो लाज के मारे मरी जा रही हूं।
    सास ने भौंचक्की हो कर पूछा—क्यों बेटी, क्या है ?
    अनूपा—मैं सगाई न करूंगी।
    सास—कैसी बात करती है बेटी ? सारी तैयारी हो गयी। लोग सुनेंगे तो क्या कहेगें ?
    अनूपा—जो चाहे कहें, जिनके नाम पर १४ वर्ष बैठी रही उसी के नाम पर अब भी बैठी रहूंगी। मैंने समझा  था मरद के बिना औरत से रहा न जाता होगा। मेरी तो भगवान ने इज्जत आबरू निबाह दी। जब नयी उम्र के दिन कट गये तो अब कौन चिन्ता है ! वासुदेव की सगाई कोई लडकी खोजकर कर दो। जैसे अब तक उसे पाला, उसी तरह अब उसके बाल-बच्चों को पालूंगी।

----------


## Rajeev

एक आंच की कसर

सारे नगर में महाशय यशोदानन्द का बखान हो रहा था। नगर ही में नही, समस्त प्रान्त में उनकी कीर्ति की जाती थी, समाचार पत्रों में टिप्पणियां हो रही थी, मित्रो से प्रशंसापूर्ण पत्रों का तांता लगा हुआ था। समाज-सेवा इसको कहते है ! उन्नत विचार के लोग ऐसा ही करते है। महाशय जी ने शिक्षित समुदाय का मुख उज्जवल कर दिया। अब कौन यह कहने का साहस कर सकता है कि हमारे नेता केवल बात के धनी है, काम के धनी नही है ! महाशय जी चाहते तो अपने पुत्र के लिए उन्हें कम से कम बीज हतार रूपये दहेज में मिलते, उस पर खुशामद घाते में ! मगर लाला साहब ने सिद्वांत के सामने धन की रत्ती बराबर परवा न की और अपने पुत्र का विवाह बिना एक पाई दहेज लिए स्वीकार किया। वाह ! वाह ! हिम्मत हो तो ऐसी हो, सिद्वांत प्रेम हो तो ऐसा हो, आदर्श-पालन हो तो ऐसा हो । वाह रे सच्चे वीर, अपनी माता के सच्चे सपूत, तूने वह कर दिखाया जो कभी किसी ने किया था। हम बडे गर्व से तेरे सामने मस्तक नवाते है।
    महाशय यशोदानन्द के दो पुत्र थे। बडा लडका पढ लिख कर फाजिल हो चुका था। उसी का विवाह तय हो रहा था और हम देख चुके है, बिना कुछ दहेज लिये।
    आज का तिलक था। शाहजहांपुर स्वामीदयाल तिलक ले कर आने वाले थे। शहर के गणमान्य सज्जनों को निमन्त्रण दे दिये गये थे। वे लोग जमा हो गये थे। महफिल सजी7 हुई थी। एक प्रवीण सितारिया अपना कौशल दिखाकर लोगो को मुग्ध कर रहा था। दावत को सामान भी तैयार था ? मित्रगण यशोदानन्द को बधाईयां दे रहे थे। 
    एक महाशय बोले—तुमने तो कमाल कर दिया !
    दूसरे—कमाल ! यह कहिए कि झण्डे गाड दिये। अब तक जिसे देखा  मंच पर व्याख्यान झाडते ही देखा। जब काम करने का अवसर आता था तो लोग दुम लगा लेते थे।
    तीसरे—कैसे-कैसे बहाने गढे जाते है—साहब हमें तो दहेज से सख्त नफरत है यह मेरे सिद्वांत के विरुद्व है, पर क्या करुं क्या, बच्चे की अम्मीजान नहीं मानती। कोई अपने बाप पर फेंकता है, कोई और किसी खर्राट पर। 
    चौथे—अजी, कितने तो ऐसे बेहया है जो साफ-साफ कह देते है कि हमने लडके को शिक्षा – दीक्षा में जितना खर्च किया है, वह हमें मिलना चाहिए। मानो उन्होने यह रूपये उन्होन किसी बैंक में जमा किये थे।
    पांचवें—खूब समझ रहा हूं, आप लोग मुझ पर छींटे उडा रहे है।
इसमें लडके वालों का ही सारा दोष है या लडकी वालों का भी कुछ है।
पहले—लडकी वालों का क्या दोष है सिवा इसके कि वह लडकी का बाप है।
दूसरे—सारा दोष ईश्वर का जिसने लडकियां पैदा कीं । क्यों ?
पांचवे—मैं चयह नही कहता। न सारा दोष लडकी वालों का हैं, न सारा दोष लडके वालों का। दोनों की दोषी है। अगर लडकी वाला कुछ न दे तो उसे यह शिकायत करने का कोई अधिकार नही है कि डाल क्यों नही लायें, सुंदर जोडे क्यों नही लाये, बाजे-गाजे पर धूमधाम के साथ क्यों नही आये ? बताइए !
चौथे—हां, आपका यह प्रश्न गौर करने लायक है। मेरी  समझ में तो ऐसी दशा में लडकें के पिता से यह शिकायत न होनी चाहिए।
पांचवें---तो यों कहिए कि दहेज की प्रथा के साथ ही डाल, गहनें और जोडो की प्रथा भी त्याज्य है। केवल दहेज को मिटाने का प्रयत्न करना व्यर्थ है।
यशोदानन्द----यह भी Lame excuse1 है। मैंने दहेज नही लिया है।, लेकिन क्या डाल-गहने ने ले जाऊंगा।
पहले---महाशय आपकी बात निराली है। आप अपनी गिनती हम दुनियां वालों के साथ क्यों करते हैं ? आपका स्थान तो देवताओं के साथ है।
दूसरा----20 हजार की रकम छोड दी ? क्या बात है।

----------


## Rajeev

२
_____________________
१------थोथी दलील

यशोदानन्द---मेरा तो यह निश्चय है कि हमें सदैव principles 1 पर स्थिर रहना चाहिए। principal 2 के सामने money3 की कोई  value4  नही है। दहेज की कुप्रथा पर मैंने खुद कोई व्याख्यान नही दिया, शायद कोई नोट तक नही लिखा। हां, conference5  में इस प्रस्ताव को second6  कर चुका हूं। मैं उसे तोडना भी चाहूं तो आत्मा न तोडने देगी। मैं सत्य कहता हूं, यह रूपये लूं तो मुझे इतनी मानसिक वेदना होगी कि शायद मैं इस आघात स बच ही न सकूं।
पांचवें---- अब की conference  आपको सभापति न बनाये तो उसका घोर अन्याय है।
यशोदानन्द—मैंने अपनी duty 7  कर दीउसका recognition8  हो या न हो, मुझे इसकी परवाह नही।
इतने में खबर हुई कि महाशय स्वामीदयाल आ पंहुचे । लोग उनका अभिवादन करने को तैयार हुए, उन्हें मसनद पर ला बिठाया और तिलक का संस्कार आरंम्भ हो गया। स्वामीदयाल ने एक ढाक के पत्तल पर नारियल, सुपारी, चावल पान आदि वस्तुएं वर के सामने रखीं। ब्राहृम्णों ने मंत्र पढें हवन हुआ और वर के माथे पर तिलक लगा दिया गया। तुरन्त घर की स्त्रियो ने मंगलाचरण गाना शुरू किया। यहां पहफिल में महाशय यशोदानन्द ने एक चौकी पर खडे होकर दहेज की कुप्रथा पर व्याख्यान  देना शुरू किया। व्याख्यान पहले से लिखकर तैयार कर लिया गया था। उन्होनें दहेज की ऐतिहासिक व्याख्या की थी। 
पूर्वकाल में दहेज का नाम भी न थ। महाशयों ! कोई जानता ही न था कि दहेज या ठहरोनी किस चिडिया का नाम है। सत्य मानिए, कोई जानता ही न था कि ठहरौनी है क्या चीज, पशु या पक्षी, आसमान में या जमीन में, खाने में या पीने में । बादशाही जमाने में इस प्रथा की बुंनियाद पडी।  हमारे युवक सेनाओं में सम्मिलित होने लगे । यह वीर लोग थें, सेनाओं में जाना गर्व समझते थे। माताएं अपने दुलारों को अपने हाथ से शस्त्रों से सजा कर रणक्षेत्र भेजती थीं। इस भॉँति युवकों की संख्या कम होने लगी और लडकों का मोल-तोल शुरू हुआ। आज यह नौवत आ गयी है कि मेरी इस तुच्छ –महातुच्छ सेवा पर पत्रों में टिप्पणियां हो रही है मानों मैंने कोई असाधारण काम किया है। मै कहता हूं ; अगर आप संसार में जीवित रहना चाहते हो तो इस प्रथा क तुरन्त अन्त कीजिए।
---------------------------------------
१----सिद्वांतों । २----सिद्वांत  3-----धन ।   4-----मूल्य ।
5--- सभा   । 6---अनुमोदन । ७ कर्तव्य । ८----कदर ।

एक महाशय ने शंका की----क्या इसका अंत किये बिना हम सब मर जायेगें ?
यशोदानन्द-अगर ऐसा होता है तो क्या पूछना था, लोगो को दंड मिल जाता और वास्तव में ऐसा होना चाहिए। यह ईश्वर का अत्याचार है कि ऐसे लोभी, धन पर गिरने वाले, बुर्दा-फरोश, अपनी संतान का विक्रय करने वाले नराधम जीवित है। और समाज उनका तिरस्कार नही करता । मगर वह सब बुर्द-फरोश है------इत्यादि।
व्याख्यान बहुंतद लम्बा ओर हास्य भरा हुआ था। लोगों ने खूब वाह-वाह की । अपना वक्तव्य समाप्त करने के बाद उन्होने अपने छोटे लडके परमानन्द को, जिसकी अवस्था ७ वर्ष की थी, मंच पर खडा किया। उसे उन्होनें एक छोटा-सा व्याख्यान लिखकर दे रखा था। दिखाना चाहते थे कि  इस कुल के छोटे बालक भी कितने कुशाग्र बुद्वि है। सभा समाजों में बालकों से व्याख्यान दिलाने की प्रथा है ही, किसी को कुतूहल न हुआ।बालक बडा सुन्दर, होनहार, हंसमुख था। मुस्कराता हुआ मंच पर आया और एक जेब से कागज निकाल कर बडे गर्व के साथ उच्च स्वर में पढने लगा------
प्रिय बंधुवर,
    नमस्कार !  
आपके पत्र से विदित होता है कि आपको मुझ पर विश्वास नही है। मैं ईश्वर को साक्षी करके धन आपकी सेवा में इतनी गुप्त रीति से पहुंचेगा कि किसी को लेशमात्र भी सन्देह न होगा । हां केवल एक जिज्ञासा करने की धृष्टता करता हूं। इस व्यापार को गुप्त रखने से आपको जो सम्मान और प्रतिष्ठा – लाभ होगा और मेरे निकटवर्ती में मेरी जो निंदा की जाएगी, उसके उपलक्ष्य में मेरे साथ क्या रिआयत होगी ? मेरा विनीत अनुरोध है कि २५ में से ५ निकालकर मेरे साथ न्याय किया जाय...........।
महाशय श्योदानन्द घर में मेहमानों के लिए भोजन परसने का आदेश करने गये थे। निकले तो यह बाक्य उनके कानों में पडा—२५ में से ५ मेरे साथ न्याय किया कीजिए ।‘ चेहरा फक हो गया, झपट कर लडके के पास गये, कागज उसके हाथ से  छीन लिया और बौले--- नालायक, यह क्या पढ रहा है, यह तो किसी मुवक्किल का खत है जो उसने अपने मुकदमें के बारें में लिखा था। यह तू कहां से उठा लाया, शैतान जा वह कागज ला, जो तुझे लिखकर दिया गया था।
एक महाशय-----पढने दीजिए, इस तहरीर में जो लुत्फ है, वह किसी दूसरी तकरीर में न होगा।
दूसरे---जादू वह जो सिर चढ के बोलें !
तीसरे—अब जलसा बरखास्त कीजिए । मैं तो चला।
चौथै—यहां भी चलतु हुए।
यशोदानन्द—बैठिए-बैठिए, पत्तल लगाये जा रहे है।
पहले—बेटा परमानन्द, जरा यहां तो आना, तुमने यह कागज कहां पाया ?
परमानन्द---बाबू जी ही तो लिखकर अपने मेज के अन्दर रख दिया था। मुझसे कहा था कि इसे पढना। अब नाहक मुझसे खफा रहे है।
यशोदानन्द---- वह यह कागज था कि सुअर ! मैंने तो मेज के ऊपर ही रख दिया था। तूने ड्राअर में से क्यों यह कागज निकाला ?
परमानन्द---मुझे मेज पर नही मिला । 
यशोदान्नद---तो मुझसे क्यों नही कहा, ड्राअर क्यों खोला ? देखो, आज ऐसी खबर लेता हूं कि  तुम भी याद करोगे।
पहले यह आकाशवाणी है।
दूसरे----इस को लीडरी कहते है कि अपना उल्लू सीधा करो और नेकनाम भी बनो।
तीसरे----शरम आनी चाहिए। यह त्याग से मिलता है, धोखेधडी से नही।
चौथे---मिल तो गया था पर एक आंच की कसर रह गयी।
पांचवे---ईश्वर पांखंडियों को यों ही दण्ड देता है
यह कहते हुए लोग उठ खडे हुए। यशोदानन्द समझ गये कि भंडा फूट गया, अब रंग न जमेगा। बार-बार परमानन्द को कुपित नेत्रों से देखते थे और डंडा तौलकर रह जाते थे। इस शैतान ने आज जीती-जिताई बाजी खो दी, मुंह में कालिख लग गयी, सिर नीचा हो गया। गोली मार देने का काम किया है।
उधर रास्ते में मित्र-वर्ग यों टिप्पणियां करते जा रहे थे-------
एक ईश्वर ने मुंह में कैसी कालिमा लगायी कि हयादार होगा तो अब सूरत न दिखाएगा।
दूसरा--ऐसे-ऐसे धनी, मानी, विद्वान लोग ऐसे पतित हो सकते है। मुझे यही आश्चर्य है। लेना है तो खुले खजाने लो, कौन तुम्हारा हाथ पकडता है; यह क्या कि माल चुपके-चुपके उडाओं और यश भी कमाओं ! 
तीसरा--मक्कार का मुंह काला !
चौथा—यशोदानन्द पर दया आ रही है। बेचारी ने इतनी धूर्तता की, उस पर भी कलई खुल ही गयी। बस एक आंच की कसर रह गई।

----------


## Rajeev

माता का ह्रदय

माधवी की आंखों में सारा संसार अंधेरा हो रहा था । काई अपना मददगार दिखाई न देता था। कहीं आशा की झलक न थी। उस निर्धन घर में वह अकेली पडी रोती थी और कोई आंसू पोंछने वाला न था। उसके पति को मरे हुए २२ वर्ष हो गए थे। घर में कोई सम्पत्ति न थी। उसने न- जाने किन तकलीफों से अपने बच्चे को पाल-पोस कर बडा किया था। वही जवान बेटा आज उसकी गोद से छीन लिया गया था और छीनने वाले कौन थे ? अगर मृत्यु ने छीना होता तो वह सब्र कर लेती। मौत से किसी को द्वेष नहीं होता। मगर स्वार्थियों के हाथों यह अत्याचार असहृ हो रहा था। इस घोर संताप की दशा में उसका जी रह-रह कर इतना विफल हो जाता कि इसी समय चलूं और उस अत्याचारी से इसका बदला लूं जिसने उस पर निष्ठुर आघात किया है। मारूं या मर जाऊं। दोनों ही में संतोष हो जाएगा।
कितना सुंदर, कितना होनहार बालक था ! यही उसके पति की निशानी, उसके जीवन का आधार उसकी अम्रं भर की कमाई थी। वही लडका इस वक्त जेल मे पडा न जाने क्या-क्या तकलीफें झेल रहा होगा ! और उसका अपराध क्या था ? कुछ नही। सारा मुहल्ला उस पर जान देता था। विधालय के अध्यापक उस पर जान देते थे। अपने-बेगाने  सभी तो उसे प्यार करते थे। कभी उसकी कोई शिकायत सुनने में नहीं आयी।ऐसे बालक की माता होन पर उसे बधाई देती थी। कैसा सज्जन, कैसा उदार, कैसा परमार्थी ! खुद भूखो सो रहे मगर क्या मजाल कि द्वार पर आने वाले अतिथि को रूखा जबाब दे। ऐसा बालक क्या इस योग्य था कि जेल में जाता ! उसका अपराध यही था, वह कभी-कभी सुनने वालों को अपने दुखी भाइयों का दुखडा सुनाया करता था। अत्याचार से पीडित प्राणियों की मदद के लिए हमेशा तैयार रहता था। क्या यही उसका अपराध था?
दूसरो की सेवा करना भी अपराध है ? किसी अतिथि को आश्रय देना भी अपराध है ?
इस युवक का नाम आत्मानंद था। दुर्भाग्यवश उसमें वे सभी सद्गुण थे जो जेल का द्वार खोल देते है। वह निर्भीक था, स्पष्टवादी था, साहसी था, स्वदेश-प्रेमी था, नि:स्वार्थ था, कर्तव्यपरायण था। जेलल जाने के लिए इन्हीं गुणो की जरूरत है। स्वाधीन प्राणियों के लिए वे गुण स्वर्ग का द्वार खोल देते है, पराधीनो के लिए नरक के ! आत्मानंद के सेवा-कार्य ने, उसकी वक्तृतताओं ने और उसके राजनीतिक लेखो ने उसे सरकारी कर्मचारियों की नजरों में चढा दिया था। सारा पुलिस-विभाग नीचे से ऊपर तक उससे सर्तक रहता था, सबकी निगाहें उस पर लगीं रहती थीं। आखिर जिले में एक भयंकर डाके ने उन्हे इच्छित अवसर प्रदान कर दिया।
आत्मानंद के घर की तलाशी हुई, कुछ पत्र और लेख मिले, जिन्हें पुलिस ने डाके का बीजक सिद्व किया। लगभग २० युवकों की एक टोली फांस ली गयी। आत्मानंद इसका मुखिया ठहराया गया। शहादतें हुई । इस बेकारी और गिरानी के जमाने में आत्मा सस्ती और कौन वस्तु हो सकती है। बेचने को और किसी के पास रह ही क्या गया है। नाम मात्र का प्रलोभन देकर अच्छी-से-अच्छी शहादतें मिल सकती है, और पुलिस के हाथ तो निकृष्ट-से- निकृष्ट गवाहियां भी देववाणी का महत्व प्राप्त कर लेती है। शहादतें मिल गयीं, महीनें-भर तक मुकदमा क्या चला एक स्वांग चलता रहा और सारे अभियुक्तों को सजाएं दे दी गयीं। आत्मानंद को सबसे कठोर दंड मिला ८ वर्ष का कठिन कारावास। माधवी रोज कचहरी जाती;  एक कोने में बैठी सारी कार्यवाई देखा करती। 
मानवी चरित्र कितना दुर्बल, कितना नीच है, इसका उसे अब तक अनुमान भी न हुआ था। जब आत्मानंद को सजा सुना दी गयी और वह माता को प्रणाम करके  सिपाहियों के साथ चला तो माधवी मूर्छित होकर गिर पडी । दो-चार सज्जनों ने उसे एक तांगे पर बैठाकर घर तक पहुंचाया। जब से वह होश में आयी है उसके हृदय में शूल-सा उठ रहा है। किसी तरह धैर्य नही होता । उस घोर आत्म-वेदना की दशा में अब जीवन का एक लक्ष्य  दिखाई देता है और वह इस अत्याचार का बदला है।
अब तक पुत्र उसके जीवन का आधार था। अब शत्रुओं से बदला लेना ही उसके जीवन का आधार होगा। जीवन में उसके लिए कोई आशा न थी। इस अत्याचार का बदला लेकर वह अपना जन्म सफल समझगी। इस अभागे नर-पिशाच बगची ने जिस तरह उसे रक्त के आसूं रॅलाये हैं उसी भांति यह भी उस रूलायेगी। नारी-हृदय कोमल है लेकिन केवल अनुकूल दशा में: जिस दशा में पुरूष दूसरों को दबाता है, स्त्री शील और विनय की देवी हो जाती है। लेकिन जिसके हाथों में अपना सर्वनाश हो गया हो उसके प्रति स्त्री की पुरूष से कम घ्ज्ञृणा ओर क्रोध नहीं होता अंतर इतना ही है कि पुरूष शास्त्रों से काम लेता है, स्त्री कौशल से ।
रा भीगती जाती थी और माधवी उठने का नाम न लेती थी। उसका दु:ख प्रतिकार के आवेश में विलीन होता जाता था। यहां तक कि इसके सिवा उसे और किसी बात की याद ही न रही। उसने सोचा, कैसे यह काम होगा? कभी घर से नहीं निकली।वैधव्य के २२ साल इसी घर कट गये लेकिन अब निकूलूंगीं। जबरदस्ती निकलूंगी, भिखारिन बनूगीं, टहलनी बनूगी, झूठ बोलूंगी, सब कुकर्म करूंगी। सत्कर्म के लिए संसार में स्थान नहीं। ईश्वर ने निराश होकर कदाचित् इसकी ओर से मुंह फेर लिया है। जभी तो यहां ऐसे-ऐसे अत्याचार होते है। और पापियों को दडं नहीं मिलता। अब इन्हीं हाथों से उसे दंड दूगी।

----------


## Rajeev

2
संध्या का समय था। लखनऊ के एक सजे हुए बंगले में मित्रों की महफिल जमी हुई थी। गाना-बजाना हो रहा था। एक तरफ आतशबाजियां रखी हुई थीं। दूसरे कमरे में मेजों पर खना चुना जा रहा था। चारों तरफ पुलिस के कर्मचारी नजर आते थें वह पुलिस के सुपरिंटेंडेंट मिस्टर बगीची का बंगला है। कई दिन हुए उन्होने एक मार्के का मुकदमा जीता था।अफसरो ने खुश होकर उनकी तरक्की की दी थी। और उसी की खुशी में यह उत्सव मनाया जा रहा था। यहां आये दिन ऐसे उत्सव होते रहते थे। मुफ्त के गवैये मिल जाते थे, मुफ्त की अतशबाजी; फल और मेवे और मिठाईयां आधे दामों पर बाजार से आ जाती थीं। और चट दावतो हो जाती थी। दूसरों के जहों सौ लगते, वहां इनका दस से काम चल जाता था। दौड़-धूप करने को सिपाहियों की फौज थी हीं। और यह मार्के का मुकदमा क्या था? वह जिसमें निरपराध युवकों को बनावटी शहादत से जेल  में ठूस दिया गया था।
गाना समाप्त होने पर लोग भोजन करने बैठें। बेगार के मजदूर और पल्लेदार जो बाजार से दावत और सजावट के सामान लाये थे, रोते या दिल में गालियां देते चले गये थे; पर एक बुढ़िया अभी तक द्वार पर बैठी हुई थी। और अन्य मजदूरों की तरह वह भूनभुना कर काम न करती थी। हुक्म पाते ही खुश-दिल मजदूर की तरह हुक्म बजा लाती थी। यह मधवी थी, जो इस समय मजूरनी का वेष धारण करके अपना घतक संकल्प पूरा करने आयी। थी। 
मेहमान चले गये। महफिल उठ गयी। दावत का समान समेट दिया गया। चारों ओर सन्नाटा छा गया; लेकिन माधवी अभी तक वहीं बैठी थी।
सहसा मिस्टर बागची ने पूछा—बुड्ढी तू यहां क्यों बैठी है? तुझे कुछ खाने को मिल गया?
माधवी—हां हुजूर, मिल गया। बागची—तो जाती क्यों नहीं? 
माधवी—कहां जाऊं सरकार , मेरा कोई घर-द्वार थोड़े ही है। हुकुम हो तो यहीं पडी रहूं। पाव-भर आटे की परवस्ती हो जाय हुजुर। 
बगची –नौकरी करेगी?2
माधवी—क्यो न करूंगी सरकार, यही तो चाहती हूं। 
बागची—लड़का खिला सकती है?
माधवी—हां हजूर, वह मेरे मन का काम है।
बगची—अच्छी बात है। तु आज ही से रह। जा घर में देख, जो काम बतायें, वहा कर।

----------


## Rajeev

3
एक महीना गुजर गया। माधवी इतना तन-मन से काम करती है कि सारा घर उससे खुश है। बहू जी का मीजाज बहुम ही चिड़चिड़ा है। वह दिन-भर खाट पर पड़ी रहती है और बात-बात पर नौकरों पर झल्लाया करती है। लेकिन माधवी उनकी घुड़कियों को भी सहर्ष सह लेती है। अब तक मुश्किल से कोई दाई एक सप्ताह से अधिक ठहरी थी। माधवी का कलेजा है कि जली-कटी सुनकर भी मुख पर मैल नहीं आने देती।
मिस्टर बागची के कई लड़के हो चुके थे, पर यही सबसे छोटा बच्चा बच रहा था। बच्चे पैदा तो हृष्ट-पृष्ट होते, किन्तु जन्म लेते ही उन्हे एक –न एक रोग लग जाता था और कोई दो-चार महीनें, कोई साल भर जी कर चल देता था। मां-बाप दोनों इस शिशु पर प्राण देते थे। उसे  जरा जुकाम भी हो तो दोनो विकल हो जाते। स्त्री-पुरूष दोनो शिक्षित थे, पर बच्चे की रक्षा के लिए टोना-टोटका , दुआता-बीच, जन्तर-मंतर एक से भी उन्हें इनकार न था।
माधवी से यह बालक इतना हिल गया कि एक क्षण के लिए भी उसकी गोद से न उतरता। वह कहीं एक क्षण के  लिए चली जाती तो रो-रो कर दुनिया सिर पर उठा लेता। वह सुलाती तो सोता, वह दूध पिलाती तो पिता, वह खिलाती तो खेलता, उसी को वह अपनी माता समझता। माधवी के सिवा उसके लिए संसार में कोई अपना न था। बाप को तो वह दिन-भर में केवल दो-नार बार देखता और समझता यह कोई परदेशी आदमी है। मां आलस्य और कमजारी के मारे गोद में लेकर टहल न सकती थी। उसे वह अपनी रक्षा का भार संभालने के योग्य न समझता था, और नौकर-चाकर उसे गोद में ले लेते तो इतनी वेदर्दी से कि उसके  कोमल अंगो मे पीड़ा होने लगती थी। कोई उसे ऊपर उछाल देता था, यहां तक कि अबोध शिशु का कलेजा मुंह को आ जाता था। उन सबों से वह डरता था। केवल माधवी थी जो उसके स्वभाव को समझती थी। वह जानती थी कि कब क्या करने से बालक प्रसन्न होगा। इसलिए बालक को भी उससे प्रेम था।
माधवी ने समझाया था, यहां कंचन बरसता होगा; लेकिन उसे देखकर कितना विस्मय हुआ कि बडी मुश्किल से महीने का खर्च पूरा पडता है। नौकरों से एक-एक पैसे का हिसाब लिया जाता था और बहुधा आवश्यक वस्तुएं भी टाल दी जाती थीं। एक दिन माधवी ने कहा—बच्चे के लिए कोई तेज गाड़ी क्यों नहीं मंगवा देतीं। गोद में उसकी बाढ़ मारी जाती है। 
मिसेज बागजी ने कुठिंत होकर कहा—कहां से मगवां दूं? कम से कम ५०-६० रुपयं में आयेगी। इतने रुपये कहां है?
माधवी—मलकिन, आप भी ऐसा कहती है! 
मिसेज बगची—झूठ नहीं कहती। बाबू जी की पहली स्त्री से पांच लड़कियां और है। सब इस समय इलाहाबाद के एक स्कूल में पढ रही हैं। बड़ी की उम्र १५-१६ वर्ष से कम न होगी। आधा वेतन तो उधार ही चला जाता है। फिर उनकी शादी की भी तो फिक्र है। पांचो के विवाह में कम-से-कम २५ हजार लगेंगे। इतने रूपये कहां से आयेगें। मै चिंता के मारे मरी जाती हूं। मुझे कोई दूसरी बीमारी नहीं है केवल चिंता का रोग है।
माधवी—घूस भी तो मिलती है।
मिसेज बागची—बूढ़ी, ऐसी कमाई में बरकत नहीं होती। यही क्यों सच पूछो तो इसी घूस ने हमारी यह दुर्गती कर रखी है। क्या जाने औरों को कैसे हजम होती है। यहां तो जब ऐसे रूपये आते है तो कोई-न-कोई नुकसान भी अवश्य हो जाता है। एक आता है तो  दो लेकर जाता है। बार-बार मना करती हूं, हराम की कौड़ी घर मे न लाया करो, लेकिन मेरी कौन सुनता है।
बात यह थी कि माधवी को बालक से स्नेह होता जाता था। उसके अमंगल की कल्पना भी वह न कर सकती थी। वह अब उसी की नींद सोती और उसी की नींद जागती थी। अपने सर्वनाश की बात याद करके एक क्षण के लिए बागची पर क्रोध तो हो आता था और घाव फिर हरा हो जाता था; पर मन पर कुत्सित भावों का आधिपत्य न था। घाव भर रहा था, केवल ठेस लगने से दर्द हो जाता था। उसमें स्वंय टीस या जलन न थी। इस परिवार पर अब उसे दया आती थी। सोचती, बेचारे यह छीन-झपट न करें तो कैसे गुजर हो। लड़कियों का विवाह कहां से करेगें! स्त्री को जब देखो बीमार ही रहती है। उन पर बाबू जी को एक बोतल शराब भी रोज चाहिए। यह लोग स्वयं अभागे है। जिसके घर में ५-५क्वारी कन्याएं हों, बालक हो-हो कर मर जाते हों, घरनी दा बीमार रहती हो, स्वामी शराब का तली हो, उस पर तो यों ही ईश्वर का कोप है। इनसे तो मैं अभागिन ही अच्छी!

----------


## Rajeev

४
दुर्बल बलकों के लिए बरसात बुरी बला है। कभी खांसी है, कभी ज्वर, कभी दस्त। जब हवा में ही शीत भरी हो तो कोई कहां तक बचाये। माधवी एक दिन आपने घर चली गयी थी। बच्चा रोने लगा तो मां ने एक नौकर को दिया, इसे बाहर बहला ला। नौकर ने बाहर ले जाकर हरी-हरी घास पर बैठा दिया,। पानी बरस कर निकल गया था। भूमि गीली हो रही थी। कहीं-कहीं पानी भी जमा हो गया था। बालक को पानी में छपके लगाने से ज्यादा प्यारा और कौन खेल हो सकता है। खूब प्रेम से उमंग-उमंग कर पानी में लोटने लगां नौकर बैठा और आदमियों के साथ गप-शप करता घंटो गुजर गये। बच्चे ने खूब सर्दी खायी। घर आया तो उसकी  नाक बह रही थीं रात को माधवी ने आकर देखा तो बच्चा खांस रहा था। आधी रात के करीब उसके गले से खुरखुर की आवाज निकलने लगी। माधवी का कलेजा सन से हो गया। स्वामिनी को जगाकर बोली—देखो तो बच्चे को क्या हो गया है। क्या सर्दी-वर्दी तो नहीं लग गयी। हां, सर्दी ही मालूम होती है।
स्वामिनी हकबका कर उठ बैठी और बालक की खुरखराहट सुनी तो पांव तलेजमीन निकल गयीं यह भंयकर आवाज उसने कई बार सुनी थी और उसे खूब पहचानती थी। व्यग्र होकर बोली—जरा आग जलाओ। थोड़ा-सा तंग आ गयी। आज कहार जरा देर के लिए बाहर ले गया था, उसी ने सर्दी में छोड़ दिया होगा।
सारी रात दोंनो बालक को सेंकती रहीं। किसी तरह सवेरा हुआ। मिस्टर बागची को खबर मिली तो सीधे डाक्टर के यहां दौड़े। खैरियत इतनी थी कि जल्द एहतियात की गयी। तीन दिन में अच्छा हो गया; लेकिन इतना दुर्बल  हो गया था कि उसे देखकर डर लगता था। सच पूछों तो माधवी की तपस्या ने बालक को बचायां। माता-पिता सो जाता, किंतु माधवी की आंखों में  नींद न थी। खना-पीना तक भूल गयी। देवताओं की मनौतियां करती थी, बच्चे की बलाएं लेती थी, बिल्कुल पागल हो गयी थी, यह वही माधवी है जो अपने सर्वनाश का बदला लेने आयी थी। अपकार की जगह उपकार कर रही थी।विष पिलाने आयी थी, सुधा पिला रही थी। मनुष्य में देवता कितना प्रबल है!
प्रात:काल का समय था। मिस्टर बागची शिशु के झूले के पास बैठे हुए थे। स्त्री के सिर में पीड़ा हो रही थी। वहीं चारपाई पर लेटी हुई थी और माधवी समीप बैठी बच्चे के लिए दुध गरम कर रही थी। सहसा बागची ने कहा—बूढ़ी, हम जब तक जियेंगे तुम्हारा यश गयेंगे। तुमने बच्चे को जिला लियां
स्त्री—यह देवी बनकर हमारा कष्ट निवारण करने के लिए आ गयी। यह न होती तो न जाने क्या होता। बूढ़ी, तुमसे मेरी एक विनती है। यों तो मरना जीना प्रारब्ध के हाथ है, लेकिन अपना-अपना पौरा भी बड़ी चीज है। मैं अभागिनी हूं। अबकी तुम्हारे ही पुण्य-प्रताप से बच्चा संभल गया। मुझे डर लग रहा है कि ईश्वर इसे हमारे हाथ से छीन ने ले। सच कहतीं हूं बूढ़ी, मुझे इसका गोद में लेते डर लगता हैं। इसे तुम आज से अपना बच्चा समझो। तुम्हारा होकर शायद बच जाय। हम अभागे हैं, हमारा होकर इस पर नित्य कोई-न-कोई संकट आता रहेगा। आज से तुम इसकी माता हो जाआ। तुम इसे अपने घर ले जाओ। जहां चाहे ले जाओ, तुम्हारी गोंद मे देर मुझे फिर कोई चिंता न रहेगी। वास्तव में तुम्हीं इसकी माता हो, मै तो राक्षसी हूं।
माधवी—बहू जी, भगवान् सब कुशल करेगें, क्यों जी इतना छोटा करती हो?
मिस्टर बागची—नहीं-नहीं बूढ़ी माता, इसमें कोई हरज नहीं है। मै मस्तिष्क से तो इन बांतो को ढकोसला ही समझता हूं; लेकिन हृदय से इन्हें दूर नहीं कर सकता। मुझे स्वयं मेरी माता जीने एक धाबिन के हाथ बेच दिया था। मेरे तीन भाई मर चुके थे। मै जो बच गया तो मां-बाप ने समझा बेचने से ही इसकी जान बच गयी। तुम इस शिशु को पालो-पासो। इसे अपना पुत्र समझो। खर्च हम बराबर देते रहेंगें। इसकी कोई चिंता मत करना। कभी –कभी जब हमारा जी चाहेगा, आकर देख लिया करेगें। हमें विश्वास है कि तुम इसकी रक्षा हम लोंगों से कहीं अच्छी तरह कर सकती हो। मैं कुकर्मी हूं। जिस पेशे में हूं, उसमें कुकर्म किये बगैर काम नहीं चल सकता। झूठी शहादतें बनानी ही पड़ती है, निरपराधों को फंसाना ही पड़ता है। आत्मा इतनी दुर्बल हो गयी है कि प्रलोभन में पड़ ही जाता हूं। जानता ही हूं कि बुराई का फल बुरा ही होता है; पर परिस्थिति से मजबूर हूं। अगर न करूं तो आज नालायक बनाकर निकाल दिया जाऊं। अग्रेज हजारों भूलें करें, कोई नहीं पूछता। हिनदूस्तानी एक भूल भी कर बैठे तो सारे अफसर उसके सिर हो जाते है। हिंदुस्तानियत को दोष मिटाने केलिए कितनी ही ऐसी  बातें करनी पड़ती है जिनका अग्रेंज के दिल में कभी ख्याल ही नहीं पैदा हो सकता। तो बोलो, स्वीकार करती हो?
माधवी गद्गद् होकर बोली—बाबू जी, आपकी इच्छा है तो मुझसे भी जो कुछ बन पडेगा, आपकी सेवा कर दूंगीं भगवान् बालक को अमर करें, मेरी तो उनसे यही विनती है।
माधवी को ऐसा मालूम हो रहा था कि स्वर्ग के द्वार सामने खुले हैं और स्वर्ग की देवियां अंचल फैला-फैला कर आशीर्वाद दे रही हैं, मानो उसके अंतस्तल में प्रकाश की लहरें-सी उठ रहीं है। स्नेहमय सेवा में कि कितनी शांति थी।
बालक अभी तक चादर ओढ़े सो रहा था। माधवी ने दूध गरम हो जाने पर उसे झूले पर से उठाया, तो चिल्ला पड़ी। बालक की देह ठंडी हो गयी थी और मुंह पर वह पीलापन आ गया था जिसे देखकर कलेजा हिल जाता है, कंठ से आह निकल आती है और आंखों से आसूं बहने लगते हैं। जिसने इसे एक बारा देखा है फिर कभी नहीं भूल सकता। माधवी ने शिशु को गोंद से चिपटा लिया, हालाकिं नीचे उतार दोना चाहिए था।
कुहराम मच गया। मां बच्चे को गले से लगाये रोती थी; पर उसे जमीन पर न सुलाती थी। क्या बातें हो रही रही थीं और क्या हो गया। मौत को धोखा दोने में आन्नद आता है। वह  उस वक्त कभी नहीं आती जब लोग उसकी राह देखते होते हैं। रोगी जब संभल जाता है, जब वह पथ्य लेने लगता है, उठने-बैठने लगता है, घर-भर खुशियां मनाने लगता है, सबकों विश्वास हो जाता है कि संकट टल गया, उस वक्त घात में बैठी हुई मौत सिर पर आ जाती है। यही उसकी निठुर लीला है।
आशाओं के बाग लगाने में हम कितने कुशल हैं। यहां हम रक्त के बीज बोकर सुधा के फल खाते हैं। अग्नि से पौधों को सींचकर शीतल छांह में बैठते हैं। हां, मंद बुद्धि।
दिन भर मातम होता रहा; बाप रोता था, मां तड़पती थी और माधवी बारी-बारी से दोनो को समझाती थी।यदि अपने प्राण देकर वह बालक को जिला सकती तो इस समया अपना धन्य भाग समझती। वह अहित का संकल्प करके यहां आयी थी और आज जब उसकी मनोकामना पूरी हो गयी और उसे खुशी से फूला न समाना चाहिए था, उस उससे कहीं घोर पीड़ा हो रही थी जो अपने पुत्र की जेल यात्रा में हुई थी। रूलाने आयी थी और खुद राती जा रहीं थी। माता का हृदय दया का आगार है। उसे जलाओ तो उसमें दया की ही सुगंध निकलती है, पीसो तो दया का ही रस निकलता है। वह देवी है। विपत्ति की क्रूर लीलाएं भी उस स्वच्छ निर्मल स्रोत को मलिन नहीं कर सकतीं।

----------


## Rajeev

परीक्षा

नादिरशाह की सेना में दिल्ली के कत्लेआम कर रखा है। गलियों मे खून की नदियां बह रही हैं। चारो तरफ हाहाकार मचा हुआ है। बाजार बंद है। दिल्ली के लोग घरों के द्वार बंद किये जान की खैर मना रहे है। किसी की जान सलामत नहीं है। कहीं घरों में आग लगी  हुई है, कहीं बाजार लुट रहा है; कोई किसी की फरियाद नहीं सुनता। रईसों की बेगमें महलो से निकाली जा रही है और उनकी बेहुरती की जाती है। ईरानी सिपाहियों की रक्त पिपासा किसी तरह नहीं बुझती। मानव हृदया की क्रूरता, कठोरता और पैशाचिकता अपना विकरालतम रूप धारण किये हुए है। इसी समया नादिर शाह ने बादशाही महल में प्रवेश किया। 
दिल्ली उन दिनों भोग-विलास की केंद्र बनी हुई थी। सजावट और तकल्लुफ के सामानों से रईसों के भवन भरे रहते थे। स्त्रियों को बनाव-सिगांर के सिवा कोई काम न था। पुरूषों को सुख-भोग के सिवा और कोई चिन्ता न थी। राजीनति का स्थान शेरो-शायरी ने ले लिया था। समस्त प्रन्तो से धन  खिंच-खिंच कर दिल्ली आता था। और पानी की भांति बहाया जाता था। वेश्याओं की चादीं थी। कहीं तीतरों के जोड़ होते थे, कहीं बटेरो और बुलबुलों की पलियां ठनती थीं। सारा नगर विलास –निद्रा में मग्न था। नादिरशाह शाही महल में पहुंचा तो वहां का सामान देखकर उसकी आंखें खुल गयीं। उसका जन्म दरिद्र-घर में हुआ था। उसका समसत जीवन रणभूमि  में ही कटा था। भोग विलास का उसे चसका न लगा था। कहां रण-क्षेत्र के कष्ट और कहां यह सुख-साम्राज्य। जिधर आंख उठती थी, उधर से हटने का नाम न लेती थी।
संध्या हो गयी थी। नादिरशाह अपने सरदारों के साथ महल की सैर करता और अपनी पसंद की सचीजों को बटोरता हुआ दीवाने-खास में आकर कारचोबी मसनद पर बैठ गया, सरदारों को वहां से चले जाने का हुक्म दे दिया, अपने सबहथियार रख दिये और महल के दरागा को बुलाकर हुक्म दिया—मै शाही बेगमों का नाच देखना चाहता हूं। तुम इसी वक्त उनको सुंदर वस्त्राभूषणों से सजाकर मेरे सामने लाओं खबरदार, जरा भी देर न हो! मै कोई उज्र या इनकार नहीं सुन सकता।

----------


## Rajeev

२
दारोगा ने यह नादिरशाही हुक्म सुना तो होश उड़ गये। वह महिलएं जिन पर सूर्य की दृटि भी नहीं पड़ी कैसे इस मजलिस में आयेंगी! नाचने का तो कहना ही क्या! शाही बेगमों का इतना अपमान कभी न हुआ था। हा नरपिशाच! दिल्ली को खून से रंग कर भी तेरा चित्त शांत नहीं हुआ। मगर नादिरशाह के सम्मुख एक शब्द भी जबान से निकालना अग्नि के मुख में कूदना था! सिर झुकाकर आदाग लाया और आकर रनिवास में सब वेगमों को नादीरशाही  हुक्म  सुना दिया; उसके साथ ही यह इत्त्ला भी दे दी कि जरा भी ताम्मुल न हो , नादिरशाह कोई उज्र या हिला न सुनेगा! शाही खानदोन पर इतनी बड़ी विपत्ति कभी नहीं पड़ी; पर अस समय विजयी बादशाह की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करने के सिवा प्राण-रक्षा का अन्य कोई उपाय नहीं था।
बेगमों ने यह आज्ञा सुनी तो हतबुद्धि-सी हो गयीं। सारेरनिवास में मातम-सा छा गया। वह चहल-पहल गायब हो गयीं। सैकडो हृदयों से इस सहायता-याचक लोचनों से देखा, किसी ने खुदा और रसूल का सुमिरन किया; पर ऐसी  एक महिला भी न थी जिसकी निगाह कटार या तलवार की तरफ गयी हो। यद्यपी इनमें कितनी ही बेगमों की नसों  में राजपूतानियों का रक्त प्रवाहित हो रहा था; पर इंद्रियलिप्सा ने जौहर की पुरानी आग ठंडी कर दी थी। सुख-भोग की लालसा आत्म सम्मान का सर्वनाश कर देती है। आपस में सलाह करके मर्यादा की रक्षा का कोई उपाया सोचने की मुहलत न थी। एक-एक पल भाग्य का निर्णय  कर रहा था। हताश का निर्णय कर रहा था। हताश होकर सभी ललपाओं ने पापी के सम्मुख जाने का निश्चय किया। आंखों से आसूं जारी थे, अश्रु-सिंचित नेत्रों में सुरमा लगाया जा रहा था और शोक-व्यथित हृदयां पर सुगंध का लेप किया जा रहा था। कोई केश गुंथतीं थी, कोई मांगो में मोतियों पिरोती थी। एक भी ऐसे पक्के इरादे की स्त्री न थी, जो इश्वर पर अथवा अपनी टेक पर, इस आज्ञा का उल्लंघन करने का साहस कर सके।
एक घंटा भी न गुजरने पाया था कि बेगमात पूरे-के-पूरे, आभूषणों से जगमगातीं, अपने  मुख की कांति से बेले और गुलाब की कलियों को लजातीं, सुगंध की लपटें उड़ाती, छमछम करती हुई  दीवाने-खास में आकर दनादिरशाह के सामने खड़ी हो गयीं।

----------


## Rajeev

३
नादिर शाह ने एक बार कनखियों से परियों के इस दल को देखा और तब मसनद की टेक लगाकर लेट गया। अपनी तलवार और कटार सामने रख दी। एक क्षण में उसकी आंखें झपकने लगीं। उसने एक अगड़ाई ली और करवट बदल ली। जरा देर में उसके खर्राटों की अवाजें सुनायी देने लगीं। ऐसा जान पड़ा कि गहरी निद्रा में मग्न हो गया है। आध घंटे तक वह सोता रहा और बेगमें ज्यों की त्यों सिर निचा किये दीवार के चित्रों की भांति खड़ी रहीं। उनमें दो-एक महिलाएं  जो ढीठ थीं, घूघंट  की ओट से नादिरशाह को देख भी रहीं थीं और आपस में दबी जबान में कानाफूसी कर रही थीं—कैसा भंयकर स्वरूप है!  कितनी रणोन्मत आंखें है! कितना भारी शरीर है! आदमी काहे  को है, देव है।
सहसा नादिरशाह की आंखें खुल गई परियों का दल पूर्ववत् खड़ा था। उसे जागते देखकर बेगमों ने सिर नीचे कर लिये और अंग समेट कर भेड़ो की भांति एक दूसरे से मिल गयीं। सबके दिल धड़क रहे थे कि अब यह जालिम नाचने-गाने को कहेगा, तब कैसे होगा! खुदा इस जालिम से समझे! मगर नाचा तो न जायेगा। चाहे जान ही क्यों न जाय। इससे ज्यादा जिल्लत अब न सही जायगी।
    सहसा नादिरशाह कठोर शब्दों में बोला—ऐ खुदा की बंदियो, मैने तुम्हारा इम्तहान लेने के लिए बुलाया था और अफसोस के साथ कहना पड़ता है कि तुम्हारी निसबत मेरा जो गुमान था, वह हर्फ-ब-हर्फ सच निकला। जब किसी कौम की औरतों में गैरत नहीं रहती तो वह कौम मुरदा हो जाती है।    
    देखना चाहता था कि तुम लोगों में अभी कुछ गैरत बाकी है या नहीं। इसलिए मैने तुम्हें यहां बुलाया था। मै तुमहारी बेहुरमली नहीं करना चाहता था। मैं इतना ऐश का बंदा नहीं हूं , वरना आज भेड़ो के गल्ले चाहता होता। न इतना हवसपरस्त हूं, वरना  आज फारस में सरोद और सितार की तानें सुनाता होता, जिसका मजा मै हिंदुस्तानी गाने से कहीं ज्यादा उठा सकता हूं। मुझे सिर्फ तुम्हारा इम्तहान लेना था। मुझे यह देखकर सचा मलाल हो रहा है कि तुममें गैरत  का जौहर बाकी न रहा। क्या यह मुमकिन न था कि तुम मेरे हुक्म को पैरों तले कुचल देतीं? जब तुम यहां आ गयीं तो मैने तुम्हें एक और मौका दिया। मैने नींद का बहाना किया। क्या यह मुमकिन न था कि तुममें से कोई खुदा की बंदी इस कटार को उठाकर मेरे जिगर में चुभा देती। मै कलामेपाक की कसम खाकर कहता हूं कि तुममें से किसी को कटार पर हाथ रखते देखकर मुझे बेहद खुशी होती, मै उन नाजुक हाथों के सामने गरदन झुका देता! पर अफसोस है कि आज तैमूरी खानदान की एक बेटी भी यहां ऐसी नहीं निकली जो अपनी हुरमत बिगाड़ने पर हाथ उठाती! अब यह सल्लतनत जिंदा नहीं रह सकती। इसकी हसती के दिन गिने हुए हैं। इसका निशान बहुत  जल्द दुनिया से मिट जाएगा। तुम लोग जाओ और हो सके तो अब भी सल्तनत को बचाओ वरना इसी तरह हवस की गुलामी करते हुए दुनिया से रुखसत हो जाओगी।

----------


## Rajeev

तेंतर

आखिर वही हुआ जिसकी आंशका थी; जिसकी चिंता में घर के सभी लोग और विषेशत: प्रसूता पड़ी हुई थी। तीनो पुत्रो के पश्चात् कन्या का जन्म हुआ। माता सौर में सूख गयी, पिता बाहर आंगन में सूख गये, और  की वृद्ध माता सौर द्वार पर सूख गयी। अनर्थ, महाअनर्थ भगवान् ही कुशल करें तो हो? यह पुत्री नहीं राक्षसी है। इस अभागिनी को इसी घर में जाना था! आना था तो कुछ दिन पहले क्यों न आयी। भगवान् सातवें शत्रु के घर भी तेंतर का जन्म न दें।
    पिता का नाम था पंड़ित दामोदरदत्त। शिक्षित आदमी थे। शिक्षा-विभाग ही में नौकर भी थे; मगर इस संस्कार को कैसे मिटा देते, जो परम्परा से हृदय में जमा हुआ था, कि तीसरे बेटे की पीठ पर होने वाली कन्या अभागिनी होती है, या पिता को लेती है या पिता को, या अपने कों। उनकी वृद्धा माता लगी नवजात कन्या को पानी पी-पी कर कोसने, कलमुंही है, कलमुही! न जाने क्या करने आयी हैं यहां। किसी बांझ के घर जाती तो उसके दिन फिर जाते!
    दामोदरदत्त दिल में तो घबराये हुए थे, पर माता को समझाने लगे—अम्मा तेंतर-बेंतर कुछ नहीं, भगवान् की इच्छा होती है, वही होता है। ईश्वर चाहेंगे तो सब कुशल ही होगा; गानेवालियों को बुला लो, नहीं लोग कहेंगे, तीन बेटे हुए तो कैसे फूली फिरती थीं, एक बेटी हो गयी तो घर में कुहराम मच गया।
    माता—अरे बेटा, तुम क्या जानो इन बातों को, मेरे सिर तो बीत चुकी हैं, प्राण नहीं में समाया हुआ हैं तेंतर ही के जन्म से तुम्हारे दादा का देहांत हुआ। तभी से तेंतर का नाम सुनते ही मेरा कलेजा कांप उठता है। 
    दामोदर—इस कष्ट के निवारण का भी कोई उपाय होगा?
    माता—उपाय बताने को तो बहुत हैं, पंडित जी से पूछो तो कोई-न-कोई उपाय बता देंगे; पर इससे कुछ होता नहीं। मैंने कौन-से अनुष्ठान नहीं किये, पर पंडित जी की तो मुट्ठियां गरम हुईं, यहां जो सिर पर पड़ना था, वह पड़ ही गया। अब टके के पंडित रह गये हैं, जजमान मरे या जिये उनकी बला से, उनकी दक्षिणा मिलनी चाहिए। (धीरे से) लकड़ी दुबली-पतली भी नहीं है। तीनों लकड़ों से हृष्ट-पुष्ट है। बड़ी-बड़ी आंखे है, पतले-पतले लाल-लाल ओंठ हैं, जैसे गुलाब की पत्ती। गोरा-चिट्टा रंग हैं, लम्बी-सी नाक। कलमुही नहलाते समय रोयी भी नहीं, टुकुरटुकुर ताकती रही, यह सब लच्छन कुछ अच्छे थोड़े ही है।
    दामोदरदत्त के तीनों लड़के सांवले थे, कुछ विशेष रूपवान भी न थे। लड़की के रूप का बखान सुनकर उनका चित्त कुछ प्रसन्न हुआ। बोले—अम्मा जी, तुम भगवान् का नाम लेकर गानेवालियों को बुला भेजों, गाना-बजाना होने दो। भाग्य में जो कुछ हैं, वह तो होगा ही।
    माता-जी तो हुलसता नहीं, करूं क्या?
    दामोदर—गाना न होने से कष्ट का निवारण तो होगा नहीं, कि हो जाएगा? अगर इतने सस्ते जान छूटे तो न कराओ गान।
    माता—बुलाये लेती हूं बेटा, जो कुछ होना था वह तो हो गया। इतने में दाई ने सौर में से पुकार कर कहा—बहूजी कहती हैं गानावाना कराने का काम नहीं है।
    माता—भला उनसे कहो चुप बैठी रहे, बाहर निकलकर मनमानी करेंगी, बारह ही दिन हैं बहुत दिन नहीं है; बहुत इतराती फिरती थी—यह न करूंगी, वह न करूंगी, देवी क्या हैं, मरदों की बातें सुनकर वही रट लगाने लगी थीं, तो अब चुपके से बैठती क्यो नहीं। मैं तो तेंतर को अशुभ नहीं मानतीं, और सब बातों में मेमों की बराबरी करती हैं तो इस बात में भी करे।
    यह कहकर माता जी ने नाइन को भेजा कि जाकर गानेवालियों को बुला ला, पड़ोस में भी कहती जाना।
    सवेरा होते ही बड़ा लड़का सो कर उठा और आंखे मलता हुआ जाकर दादी से पूछने लगा—बड़ी अम्मा, कल अम्मा को क्या हुआ? 
    माता—लड़की तो हुई है।
    बालक खुशी से उछलकर बोला—ओ-हो-हो पैजनियां पहन-पहन कर छुन-छुन चलेगी, जरा मुझे दिखा दो दादी जी?
    माता—अरे क्या सौर में जायगा, पागल हो गया है क्या? 
लड़के की उत्सुकता न मानीं। सौर के द्वार पर जाकर खड़ा हो गया और बोला—अम्मा जरा बच्ची को मुझे दिखा दो।
    दाई ने कहा—बच्ची अभी सोती है।
    बालक—जरा दिखा दो, गोद में लेकर।
    दाई ने कन्या उसे दिखा दी तो वहां से दौड़ता हुआ अपने छोटे भाइयें के पास पहुंचा और उन्हें जगा-जगा कर खुशखबरी सुनायी।
    एक बोला—नन्हीं-सी होगी।
    बड़ा—बिलकुल नन्हीं सी! जैसी बड़ी गुड़िया! ऐसी गोरी है कि क्या किसी साहब की लड़की होगी। यह लड़की मैं लूंगा।
    सबसे छोटा बोला—अमको बी दिका दो।
    तीनों मिलकर लड़की को देखने आये और वहां से बगलें बजाते उछलते-कूदते बाहर आये।
    बड़ा—देखा कैसी है!
    मंझला—कैसे आंखें बंद किये पड़ी थी।
    छोटा—हमें हमें तो देना।
    बड़ा—खूब द्वार पर बारात आयेगी, हाथी, घोड़े, बाजे आतशबाजी। मंझला और छोटा ऐसे मग्न हो रहे थे मानो वह मनोहर दृश्य आंखो के सामने है, उनके सरल नेत्र मनोल्लास से चमक रहे थे।
    मंझला बोला—फुलवारियां भी होंगी।
    छोटा—अम बी पूल लेंगे!

----------


## Rajeev

२
छट्ठी भी हुई, बरही भी हुई, गाना-बजाना, खाना-पिलाना-देना-दिलाना सब-कुछ हुआ; पर रस्म पूरी करने के लिए, दिल से नहीं, खुशी से नहीं। लड़की दिन-दिन दुर्बल और अस्वस्थ होती जाती थी। मां उसे दोनों वक्त अफीम खिला देती और बालिका दिन और रात को नशे में बेहोश पड़ी रहती। जरा भी नशा उतरता तो भूख से विकल होकर रोने लगती! मां कुछ ऊपरी दूध पिलाकर अफीम खिला देती। आश्चर्य की बात तो यह थी कि अब की उसकी छाती में दूध नहीं उतरा। यों भी उसे दूध दे से उतरता था; पर लड़कों की बेर उसे नाना प्रकार की दूधवर्द्धक औषधियां खिलायी जाती, बार-बार शिशु को छाती से लगाया जाता, यहां तक कि दूध उतर ही आता था; पर अब की यह आयोजनाएं न की गयीं। फूल-सी बच्ची कुम्हलाती जाती थी। मां तो कभी उसकी ओर ताकती भी न थी। हां, नाइन कभी चुटकियां बजाकर चुमकारती तो शिशु के मुख पर ऐसी दयनीय, ऐसी करूण बेदना अंकित दिखायी देती कि वह आंखें पोंछती हुई चली जाती थी। बहु से कुछ कहने-सुनने का साहस न पड़ता। बड़ा लड़का सिद्धु बार-बार कहता—अम्मा, बच्ची को दो तो बाहर से खेला लाऊं। पर मां उसे झिड़क देती थी।
    तीन-चार महीने हो गये। दामोदरदत्त रात को पानी पीने उठे तो देखा कि बालिका जाग रही है। सामने ताख पर मीठे तेल का दीपक जल रहा था, लड़की टकटकी बांधे उसी दीपक की ओर देखती थी, और अपना अंगूठा चूसने में मग्न थी। चुभ-चुभ की आवाज आ रही थी। उसका मुख मुरझाया हुआ था, पर वह न रोती थी न हाथ-पैर फेंकती थी, बस अंगूठा पीने में ऐसी मग्न थी मानों उसमें सुधा-रस भरा हुआ है। वह माता के स्तनों की ओर मुंह भी नहीं फेरती थी, मानो उसका उन पर कोई अधिकार है नहीं, उसके लिए वहां कोई आशा नहीं। बाबू साहब को उस पर दया आयी। इस बेचारी का मेरे घर जन्म लेने में क्या दोष है? मुझ पर या इसकी माता पर कुछ भी पड़े, उसमें इसका क्या अपराध है? हम कितनी निर्दयता कर रहे हैं कि कुछ कल्पित अनिष्ट के कारण इसका इतना तिरस्कार कर रहे है। मानों कि कुछ अमंगल हो भी जाय तो क्या उसके भय से इसके प्राण ले लिये जायेंगे। अगर अपराधी है तो मेरा प्रारब्ध है। इस नन्हें-से बच्चे के प्रति हमारी कठोरता क्या ईश्वर को अच्छी लगती होगी? उन्होनें उसे गोद में उठा लिया और उसका मुख चूमने लगे। लड़की को कदाचित् पहली बार सच्चे स्नेह का ज्ञान हुआ। वह हाथ-पैर उछाल कर ‘गूं-गूं’ करने लगी और दीपक की ओर हाथ फैलाने लगी। उसे जीवन-ज्योति-सी मिल गयी।
    प्रात:काल दामोदरदत्त ने लड़की को गोद में उठा लिया और बाहर लाये। स्त्री ने बार-बार कहा—उसे पड़ी रहने दो। ऐसी कौन-सी बड़ी सुन्दर है, अभागिन रात-दिन तो प्राण खाती रहती हैं, मर भी नहीं जाती कि जान छूट जाय; किंतु दामोदरदत्त ने न माना। उसे बाहर लाये और अपने बच्चों के साथ बैठकर खेलाने लगे। उनके मकान के सामने थोड़ी-सी जमीन पड़ी हुई थी। पड़ोस के किसी आदमी की एकबकरी उसमें आकर चरा करती थी। इस समय भी वह चर रही थी। बाबू साहब ने बड़े लड़के से कहा—सिद्धू जरा उस बकरी को पकड़ो, तो इसे दूध पिलायें, शायद भूखी है बेचारी! देखो, तुम्हारी नन्हीं-सी बहन है न? इसे रोज हवा में खेलाया करो।
    सिद्धु को दिल्लगी हाथ आयी। उसका छोटा भाई भी दौड़ा। दोनो ने घेर कर बकरी को पकड़ा और उसका कान पकड़े हुए सामने लाये। पिता ने शिशु का मुंह बकरी थन में लगा दिया। लड़की चुबलाने लगी और एक क्षण में दूध की धार उसके मुंह में जाने लगी, मानो टिमटिमाते दीपक में तेल पड़ जाये। लड़की का मुंह खिल उठा। आज शायद पहली बार उसकी क्षुधा तृप्त हुई थी। वह पिता की गोद में हुमक-हुमक कर खेलने लगी। लड़कों ने भी उसे खूब नचाया-कुदाया।
    उस दिन से सिद्धु को मनोंरजन का एक नया विषय मिल गया। बालकों को बच्चों से बहुत प्रेम होता है। अगर किसी घोंसनले में चिड़िया का बच्चा देख पायं तो बार-बार वहां जायेंगे। देखेंगें कि माता बच्चे को कैसे दाना चुगाती है। बच्चा कैसे चोंच खोलता हैं। कैसे दाना लेते समय परों को फड़फड़ाकर कर चें-चें करता है। आपस में बड़े गम्भीर भाव से उसकी चरचा करेंगे, उपने अन्य  साथियों को ले जाकर उसे दिखायेंगे। सिद्धू ताक में लगा देता, कभी दिन में दो-दो तीन-तीन बा पिलाता। बकरी को भूसी चोकर खिलाकार ऐसा परचा लिया कि वह स्वयं चोकर के लोभ से चली आती और दूध देकर चली जाती। इस भांति कोई एक महीना गुजर गया, लड़की हृष्ट-पुष्ट हो गयी, मुख पुष्प के समान विकसित हो गया। आंखें जग उठीं, शिशुकाल की सरल आभा मन को हरने लगी। 
    माता उसको देख-देख कर चकित होती थी। किसी से कुछ कह तो न सकती; पर दिल में आशंका होती थी कि अब वह मरने की नहीं, हमीं लोगों के सिर जायेगी। कदाचित् ईश्वर इसकी रक्षा कर रहे हैं, जभी तो दिन-दिन निखरती आती है, नहीं, अब तक ईश्वर के घर पहुंच गयी होती।

----------


## Rajeev

३
मगर दादी माता से कहीं जयादा चिंतित थी। उसे भ्रम होने लगा कि वह बच्चे को खूब दूध पिला रही हैं, सांप को पाल रही है। शिशु की ओर आंख उठाकर भी न देखती। यहां तक कि एक दिन कह बैठी—लड़की का बड़ा छोह करती हो? हां भाई, मां हो कि नहीं, तुम न छोह करोगी, तो करेगा कौन?
    ‘अम्मा जी, ईश्वर जानते हैं जो मैं इसे दूध पिलाती होऊं?’
    ‘अरे तो मैं मना थोड़े ही करती हूं, मुझे क्या गरज पड़ी है कि मुफ्त में अपने ऊपर पाप लूं, कुछ मेरे सिर तो जायेगी नहीं।’
‘अब आपको विश्वास ही न आये तो क्या करें?’
‘मुझे पागल समझती हो, वह हवा पी-पी कर ऐसी हो रही है?’
‘भगवान् जाने अम्मा, मुझे तो अचरज होता है।’
बहू ने बहुत निर्दोषिता जतायी; किंतु वृद्धा सास को विश्वास न आया। उसने समझा, वह मेरी शंका को निर्मूल समझती है, मानों मुझे इस बच्ची से कोई बैर है। उसके मन में यह भाव अंकुरित होने लगा कि इसे कुछ हो जोये तब यह समझे कि मैं झूठ नहीं कहती थी। वह जिन प्राणियों को अपने प्राणों से भी अधिक समझती थीं। उन्हीं लोगों की अमंगल कामना करने लगी, केवल इसलिए कि मेरी शंकाएं सत्य हा जायं। वह यह तो नहीं चाहती थी कि कोई मर जाय; पर इतना अवश्य चाहती थी कि किसी के बहाने से मैं चेता दूं कि देखा,  तुमने मेरा कहा न माना, यह उसी का फल है। उधर सास की ओर से ज्यो-ज्यों यह द्वेष-भाव प्रकट होता था, बहू का कन्या के प्रति स्नेह बढ़ता था। ईश्वर से मनाती रहती थी कि किसी भांति एक साल कुशल से कट जाता तो इनसे पूछती। कुछ लड़की का भोला-भाला चेहरा, कुछ अपने पति का प्रेम-वात्सल्य देखकर भी उसे प्रोत्साहन मिलता था। विचित्र दशा हो रही थी, न दिल खोलकर प्यार ही कर सकती थी, न सम्पूर्ण रीति से निर्दय होते ही बनता था। न हंसते बनता था न रोते।
इस भांति दो महीने और गुजर गये और कोई अनिष्ट न हुआ। तब तो वृद्धा सासव के पेट में चूहें दौड़ने लगे। बहू को दो-चार दिन ज्वर भी नहीं जाता कि मेरी शंका की मर्यादा रह जाये। पुत्र भी किसी दिन पैरगाड़ी पर से नहीं गिर पड़ता, न बहू के मैके ही से किसी के स्वर्गवास की सुनावनी आती है। एक दिन दामोदरदत्त ने खुले तौर पर कह भी दिया कि अम्मा, यह सब ढकोसला है, तेंतेर लड़कियां क्या दुनिया में होती ही नहीं, तो सब के सब मां-बाप मर ही जाते है? अंत में उसने अपनी शंकाओं को यथार्थ सिद्ध करने की एक तरकीब सोच निकाली।  एक दिन दामोदरदत्त स्कूल से आये तो देखा कि अम्मा जी खाट पर अचेत पड़ी हुई हैं, स्त्री अंगीठी में आग रखे उनकी छाती सेंक रही हैं और कोठरी के द्वार और खिड़कियां बंद है। घबरा कर कहा—अम्मा जी, क्या दशा है?
स्त्री—दोपहर ही से कलेजे में एक शूल उठ रहा है, बेचारी बहुत तड़फ रही है।
दामोदर—मैं जाकर डॉक्टर साहब को बुला लाऊं न.? देर करने से शायद रोग बढ़ जाय। अम्मा जी, अम्मा जी कैसी तबियत है?
    माता ने आंखे खोलीं और कराहते हुए  बोली—बेटा तुम आ गये?
अब न बचूंगी, हाय भगवान्, अब न बचूंगी। जैसे कोई कलेजे में बरछी चुभा रहा हो। ऐसी पीड़ा कभी न हुई थी। इतनी उम्र बीत गयी, ऐसी पीड़ा कभी न हुई।
    स्त्री—वह कलमुही छोकरी न जाने किस मनहूस घड़ी में पैदा हुई।
    सास—बेटा, सब भगवान करते है, यह बेचारी क्या जाने! देखो मैं मर जाऊं तो उसे कश्ट मत देना। अच्छा हुआ मेरे सिर आयीं किसी कके सिर तो जाती ही, मेरे ही सिर सही। हाय भगवान, अब न बचूंगी।
दामोदर—जाकर डॉक्टर बुला लाऊं? अभ्भी लौटा आता हूं।
माता जी को केवल अपनी बात की मर्यादा निभानी थी, रूपये न खच्र कराने थे, बोली—नहीं बेटा, डॉक्टर के पास जाकर क्या करोगे? अरे, वह कोई ईश्वर है। डॉक्टर के पास जाकर क्या करोगें? अरे, वह कोई ईश्वर है। डॉक्टर अमृत पिला देगा, दस-बीस वह भी ले जायेगा! डॉक्टर-वैद्य से कुछ न होगा। बेटा, तुम कपड़े उतारो, मेरे पास बैठकर भागवत पढ़ो। अब न बचूंगी। अब न बचूंगी, हाय राम!
    दामोदर—तेंतर बुरी चीज है। मैं समझता था कि ढकोसला है।
    स्त्री—इसी से मैं उसे कभी नहीं लगाती थी।
    माता—बेटा, बच्चों को आराम से रखना, भगवान तुम लोगों को सुखी रखें। अच्छा हुआ मेरे ही सिर गयी, तुम लोगों के सामने मेरा परलोक हो जायेगा। कहीं किसी दूसरे के सिर जाती तो क्या होता राम! भगवान् ने मेरी विनती सुन ली। हाय! हाय!!
दामोदरदत्त को निश्चय हो गया कि अब अम्मा न बचेंगी। बड़ा दु:ख हुआ। उनके मन की बात होती तो वह मां के बदले तेंतर को न स्वीकार करते। जिस जननी ने जन्म दिया, नाना प्रकार के कष्ट झेलकर उनका पालन-पोषण किया, अकाल वैधव्य को प्राप्त होकर भी उनकी शिक्षा का प्रबंध किया, उसके सामने एक दुधमुहीं बच्ची का कया मूल्य था, जिसके हाथ का एक गिलास पानी भी वह न जानते थे। शोकातुर हो कपड़े उतारे और मां के सिरहाने बैठकर भागवत की कथा सुनाने लगे।
रात को बहू भोजन बनाने चली तो सास से बोली—अम्मा जी, तुम्हारे लिए थोड़ा सा साबूदाना छोड़ दूं?
माता ने व्यंग्य करके कहा—बेटी, अन्य बिना न मारो, भला साबूदाना मुझसे खया जायेगा; जाओं, थोड़ी पूरियां छान लो। पड़े-पड़े जो कुछ इच्छा होगी, खा लूंगी, कचौरियां भी बना लेना। मरती हूं तो भोजन को तरस-तरस क्यों मरूं। थोड़ी मलाई भी मंगवा लेना, चौक की हो। फिर थोड़े खाने आऊंगी बेटी। थोड़े-से केले मंगवा लेना, कलेजे के दर्द में केले खाने से आराम होता है।
    भोजन के समय पीड़ा शांत हो गयी; लेकिन आध घंटे बाद फिर जोर से होने लगी। आधी रात के समय कहीं जाकर उनकी आंख लगी। एक सप्ताह तक उनकी यही दशा रही, दिन-भर पड़ी कराहा करतीं बस भोजन के समय जरा वेदना कम हो जाती। दामोदरदत्त सिरहाने बैठे पंखा झलते और मात़ृवियोग के आगत शोक से रोते। घर की महरी ने मुहल्ले-भर में एक खबर फैला दी; पड़ोसिनें देखने आयीं, तो सारा इलजाम बालिका के सिर गया।
    एक ने कहा—यह तो कहो बड़ी कुशल हुई कि बुढ़िया के सिर गयी; नहीं तो तेंतर मां-बाप दो में से एक को लेकर तभी शांत होती है। दैव न करे कि किसी के घर तेंतर का जन्म हो।
    दूसरी बोली—मेरे तो तेंतर का नाम सुनते ही रोयें खड़े हो जाते है। भगवान् बांझ रखे पर तेंतर का जन्म न दें।
    एक सप्ताह के बाद वृद्धा का कष्ट निवारण हुआ, मरने में कोई कसर न थी, वह तो कहों पुरूखाओं का पुण्य-प्रताप था। ब्राह्मणों को गोदान दिया गया। दुर्गा-पाठ हुआ, तब कहीं जाके संकट कटा।

----------


## Rajeev

नैराश्य

बाज आदमी अपनी स्त्री से इसलिए नाराज रहते हैं कि उसके लड़कियां ही क्यों होती हैं, लड़के क्यों नहीं होते। जानते हैं कि इनमें स्त्री को दोष नहीं है, या है तो उतना ही जितना मेरा, फिर भी जब देखिए स्त्री से रूठे रहते हैं, उसे अभागिनी कहते हैं और सदैव उसका दिल दुखाया करते हैं। निरुपमा उन्ही अभागिनी स्त्रियों में थी और घमंडीलाल त्रिपाठी उन्हीं अत्याचारी पुरुषों में। निरुपमा के तीन बेटियां लगातार हुई थीं और वह सारे घर की निगाहों से गिर गयी थी। सास-ससुर की अप्रसन्नता की तो उसे विशेष चिंता न थी, वह पुराने जमाने के लोग थे, जब लड़कियां गरदन का बोझ और पूर्वजन्मों का पाप समझी जाती थीं। हां, उसे दु:ख अपने पतिदेव की अप्रसन्नता का था जो पढ़े-लिखे आदमी होकर भी उसे जली-कटी सुनाते रहते थे। प्यार करना तो दूर रहा, निरुपमा से सीधे मुंह बात न करते, कई-कई दिनों तक घर ही में न आते और आते तो कुछ इस तरह खिंचे-तने हुए रहते कि निरुपमा थर-थर कांपती रहती थी, कहीं गरज न उठें। घर में धन का अभाव न था; पर निरुपमा को कभी यह साहस न होता था कि किसी सामान्य वस्तु की इच्छा भी प्रकट कर सके। वह समझती थी, में यथार्थ में अभागिनी हूं, नहीं तो भगवान् मेरी कोख में लड़कियां ही रचते। पति की एक मृदु मुस्कान के लिए, एक मीठी बात के लिए उसका हृदय तड़प कर रह जाता था। यहां तक कि वह अपनी लड़कियों को प्यार करते हुए सकुचाती थी कि लोग कहेंगे, पीतल की नथ पर इतना गुमान करती है। जब त्रिपाठी जी के घर में आने का समय होता तो किसी-न-किसी बहाने से वह लड़कियों को उनकी आंखों से दूर कर देती थी। सबसे बड़ी विपत्ति यह थी कि त्रिपाठी जी ने धमकी दी थी कि अब की कन्या हुई तो घर छोड़कर निकल जाऊंगा, इस नरक में क्षण-भर न ठहरूंगा। निरुपमा को यह चिंता और भी खाये जाती थी। 
वह मंगल का व्रत रखती थी, रविवार, निर्जला एकादसी और न जाने कितने व्रत करती थी। स्नान-पूजा तो नित्य का नियम था; पर किसी अनुष्ठान से मनोकामना न पूरी होती थी। नित्य अवहेलना, तिरस्कार, उपेक्षा, अपमान सहते-सहते उसका चित्त संसार से विरक्त होता जाता था। जहां कान एक मीठी बात के लिए, आंखें एक प्रेम-दृष्टि के लिए, हृदय एक आलिंगन के लिए तरस कर रह जाये, घर में अपनी कोई बात न पूछे, वहां जीवन से क्यों न अरुचि हो जाय?
एक दिन घोर निराशा की दशा में उसने अपनी बड़ी भावज को एक पत्र लिखा। एक-एक अक्षर से असह्य वेदना टपक रही थी। भावज ने उत्तर दिया—तुम्हारे भैया जल्द तुम्हें विदा कराने जायेंगे। यहां आजकल एक सच्चे महात्मा आये हुए हैं जिनका आर्शीवाद कभी निष्फल नहीं जाता। यहां कई संतानहीन स्त्रियां उनक आर्शीवाद से पुत्रवती हो गयीं। पूर्ण आशा है कि तुम्हें भी उनका आर्शीवाद कल्याणकारी होगा।
        निरुपमा ने यह पत्र पति को दिखाया। त्रिपाठी जी उदासीन भाव से बोले—सृष्टि-रचना महात्माओं के हाथ का काम नहीं, ईश्वर का काम है।
        निरुपमा—हां, लेकिन महात्माओं में भी तो कुछ सिद्धि होती है।
        घमंडीलाल—हां होती है, पर ऐसे महात्माओं के दर्शन दुर्लभ हैं।
        निरुपमा—मैं तो इस महात्मा के दर्शन करुंगी।
        घमंडीलाल—चली जाना।
        निरुपमा—जब बांझिनों के लड़के हुए तो मैं क्या उनसे भी गयी-गुजरी हूं।
        घमंडीलाल—कह तो दिया भाई चली जाना। यह करके भी देख लो। मुझे तो ऐसा मालूम होता है, पुत्र का मुख देखना हमारे भाग्य में ही नहीं है।

----------


## Rajeev

2
कई दिन बाद निरुपमा अपने भाई के साथ मैके गयी। तीनों पुत्रियां भी साथ थीं। भाभी ने उन्हें प्रेम से गले लगाकर कहा, तुम्हारे घर के आदमी बड़े निर्दयी हैं। ऐसी गुलाब –फूलों की-सी लड़कियां पाकर भी तकदीर को रोते हैं। ये तुम्हें भारी हों तो मुझे दे दो। जब ननद और भावज भोजन करके लेटीं तो निरुपमा ने पूछा—वह महात्मा कहां रहते हैं?
        भावज—ऐसी जल्दी क्या है, बता दूंगी।
        निरुपमा—है नगीच ही न?
        भावज—बहुत नगीच। जब कहोगी, उन्हें बुला दूंगी।
        निरुपमा—तो क्या तुम लोगों पर बहुत प्रसन्न हैं?
        भावज—दोनों वक्त यहीं भोजन करते हैं। यहीं रहते हैं।
        निरुपमा—जब घर ही में वैद्य तो मरिये क्यों? आज मुझे उनके दर्शन करा देना।
        भावज—भेंट क्या दोगी?
        निरुपमा—मैं किस लायक हूं?
        भावज—अपनी सबसे छोटी लड़की दे देना।
        निरुपमा—चलो, गाली देती हो।
        भावज—अच्छा यह न सही, एक बार उन्हें प्रेमालिंगन करने देना।
        निरुपमा—चलो, गाली देती हो।
        भावज—अच्छा यह न सही, एक बार उन्हें प्रेमालिंगन करने देना।
        निरुपमा—भाभी, मुझसे ऐसी हंसी करोगी तो मैं चली आऊंगी।
        भावज—वह महात्मा बड़े रसिया हैं।
        निरुपमा—तो चूल्हे में जायं। कोई दुष्ट होगा।
        भावज—उनका आर्शीवाद तो इसी शर्त पर मिलेगा। वह और कोई भेंट स्वीकार ही नहीं करते।
        निरुपमा—तुम तो यों बातें कर रही हो मानो उनकी प्रतिनिधि हो।
        भावज—हां, वह यह सब विषय मेरे ही द्वारा तय किया करते हैं। मैं भेंट लेती हूं। मैं ही आर्शीवाद देती हूं, मैं ही उनके हितार्थ भोजन कर लेती हूं।
        निरुपमा—तो यह कहो कि तुमने मुझे बुलाने के लिए यह हीला निकाला है।
        भावज—नहीं, उनके साथ ही तुम्हें कुछ ऐसे गुर दूंगी जिससे तुम अपने घर आराम से रहा।
        इसके बाद दोनों सखियों में कानाफूसी होने लगी। जब भावज चुप हुई तो निरुपमा बोली—और जो कहीं फिर क्या ही हुई तो?
        भावज—तो क्या? कुछ दिन तो शांति और सुख से जीवन कटेगा। यह दिन तो कोई लौटा न लेगा। पुत्र हुआ तो कहना ही क्या, पुत्री हुई तो फिर कोई नयी युक्ति निकाली जायेगी। तुम्हारे घर के जैसे अक्ल के दुश्मनों के साथ ऐसी ही चालें चलने से गुजारा है।
        निरुपमा—मुझे तो संकोच मालूम होता है।
        भावज—त्रिपाठी जी को दो-चार दिन में पत्र लिख देना कि महात्मा जी के दर्शन हुए और उन्होंने मुझे वरदान दिया है। ईश्वर ने चाहा तो उसी दिन से तुम्हारी मान-प्रतिष्ठा होने लगी। घमंडी दौड़े हुए आयेंगे और तम्हारे ऊपर प्राण निछावर करेंगे। कम-से-कम साल भर तो चैन की वंशी बजाना। इसके बाद देखी जायेगी।
        निरुपमा—पति से कपट करूं तो पाप न लगेगा?
        भावज—ऐसे स्वार्थियों से कपट करना पुण्य है।

----------


## Rajeev

3
तीन चार महीने के बाद निरुपमा अपने घर आयी। घमंडीलाल उसे विदा कराने गये थे। सलहज ने महात्मा जी का रंग और भी चोखा कर दिया। बोली—ऐसा तो किसी को देखा नहीं कि इस महात्मा जी ने वरदान दिया हो और वह पूरा न हो गया हो। हां, जिसका भाग्य फूट जाये उसे कोई क्या कर सकता है।
        घमंडीलाल प्रत्यक्ष तो वरदान और आर्शीवाद की उपेक्षा ही करते रहे, इन बातों पर विश्वास करना आजकल संकोचजनक मालूम होता ह; पर उनके दिल पर असर जरूर हुआ।
        निरुपमा की खातिरदारियां होनी शुरू हुईं। जब वह गर्भवती हुई तो सबके दिलों में नयी-नयी आशाएं हिलोरें लेने लगी। सास जो उठते गाली और बैठते व्यंग्य से बातें करती थीं अब उसे पान की तरह फेरती—बेटी, तुम रहने दो, मैं ही रसोई बना लूंगी, तुम्हारा सिर दुखने लगेगा। कभी निरुपमा कलसे का पानी या चारपाई उठाने लगती तो सास दौड़ती—बहू,रहने दो, मैं आती हूं, तुम कोई भारी चीज मत उठाया करा। लड़कियों की बात और होती है, उन पर किसी बात का असर नहीं होता, लड़के तो गर्भ ही में मान करने लगते हैं। अब निरुपमा के लिए दूध का उठौना किया गया, जिससे बालक पुष्ट और गोरा हो। घमंडी वस्त्राभूषणों पर उतारू हो गये। हर महीने एक-न-एक नयी चीज लाते। निरुपमा का जीवन इतना सुखमय कभी न था। उस समय भी नहीं जब नवेली वधू थी। 
        महीने गुजरने लगे। निरूपमा को अनुभूत लक्षणों से विदित होने लगा कि यह कन्या ही है; पर वह इस भेद को गुप्त रखती थी। सोचती, सावन की धूप है, इसका क्या भरोसा जितनी चीज धूप में सुखानी हो सुखा लो, फिर तो घटा छायेगी ही। बात-बात पर बिगड़ती। वह कभी इतनी मानशीला न थी। पर घर में कोई चूं तक न करता कि कहीं बहू का दिल न दुखे, नहीं बालक को कष्ट होगा। कभी-कभी निरुपमा केवल घरवालों को जलाने के लिए अनुष्ठान करती, उसे उन्हें जलाने में मजा आता था। वह सोचती, तुम स्वार्थियों को जितना जलाऊं उतना अच्छा! तुम मेरा आदर इसलिए करते हो न कि मैं बच्च जनूंगी जो तुम्हारे कुल का नाम चलायेगा। मैं कुछ नहीं हूं, बालक ही सब-कुछ है। मेरा अपना कोई महत्व नहीं, जो कुछ है वह बालक के नाते। यह मेरे पति हैं! पहले इन्हें मुझसे कितना प्रेम था, तब इतने संसार-लोलुप न हुए थे। अब इनका प्रेम केवल स्वार्थ का स्वांग है। मैं भी पशु हूं जिसे दूध के लिए चारा-पानी दिया जाता है। खैर, यही सही, इस वक्त तो तुम मेरे काबू में आये हो! जितने गहने बन सकें बनवा लूं, इन्हें तो छीन न लोगे।
        इस तरह दस महीने पूरे हो गये। निरुपमा की दोनों ननदें ससुराल से बुलायी गयीं। बच्चे के लिए पहले ही सोने के गहने बनवा लिये गये, दूध के लिए एक सुन्दर दुधार गाय मोल ले ली गयी, घमंडीलाल उसे हवा खिलाने को एक छोटी-सी सेजगाड़ी लाये। जिस दिन निरूपमा को प्रसव-वेदना होने लगी, द्वार पर पंडित जी मुहूर्त देखने के लिए बुलाये गये। एक मीरशिकार बंदूक छोड़ने को बुलाया गया, गायनें मंगल-गान के लिए बटोर ली गयीं। घर से तिल-तिल कर खबर मंगायी जाती थी, क्या हुआ? लेडी डॉक्टर भी बुलायी गयीं। बाजे वाले हुक्म के इंतजार में बैठे थे। पामर भी अपनी सारंगी लिये ‘जच्चा मान करे नंदलाल सों’ की तान सुनाने को तैयार बैठा था। सारी तैयारियां; सारी आशाएं, सारा उत्साह समारोह एक ही शब्द पर अवलम्बि था। ज्यों-ज्यों देर होती थी लोगों में उत्सुकता बढ़ती जाती थी। घमंडीलाल अपने मनोभावों को छिपाने के लिए एक समाचार –पत्र देख रहे थे, मानो उन्हें लड़का या लड़की दोनों ही बराबर हैं। मगर उनके बूढ़े पिता जी इतने सावधान न थे। उनकी पीछें खिली जाती थीं, हंस-हंस कर सबसे बात कर रहे थे और पैसों की एक थैली को बार-बार उछालते थे।
        मीरशिकार ने कहा—मालिक से अबकी पगड़ी दुपट्टा लूंगा।
        पिताजी ने खिलकर कहा—अबे कितनी पगड़ियां लेगा? इतनी बेभाव की दूंगा कि सर के बाल गंजे हो जायेंगे।
        पामर बोला—सरकार अब की कुछ जीविका लूं।
        पिताजी खिलकर बोले—अबे कितनी खायेगा; खिला-खिला कर पेट फाड़ दूंगा।
        सहसा महरी घर में से निकली। कुछ घबरायी-सी थी। वह अभी कुछ बोलने भी न पायी थी कि मीरशिकार ने बन्दूक फैर कर ही तो दी। बन्दूक छूटनी थी कि रोशन चौकी की तान भी छिड़ गयी, पामर भी कमर कसकर नाचने को खड़ा हो गया।
        महरी—अरे तुम सब के सब भंग खा गये हो गया?
        मीरशिकार—क्या हुआ?
        महरी—हुआ क्या लड़की ही तो फिर हुई है?
        पिता जी—लड़की हुई है?
        यह कहते-कहते वह कमर थामकर बैठ गये मानो वज्र गिर पड़ा। घमंडीलाल कमरे से निकल आये और बोले—जाकर लेडी डाक्टर से तो पूछ। अच्छी तरह देख न ले। देखा सुना, चल खड़ी हुई।
        महरी—बाबूजी, मैंने तो आंखों देखा है!
        घमंडीलाल—कन्या ही है?
        पिता—हमारी तकदीर ही ऐसी है बेटा! जाओ रे सब के सब! तुम सभी के भाग्य में कुछ पाना न लिखा था तो कहां से पाते। भाग जाओ। सैंकड़ों रुपये पर पानी फिर गया, सारी तैयारी मिट्टी में मिल गयी।
        घमंडीलाल—इस महात्मा से पूछना चाहिए। मैं आज डाक से जरा बचा की खबर लेता हूं।
        पिता—धूर्त है, धूर्त!
        घमंडीलाल—मैं उनकी सारी धूर्तता निकाल दूंगा। मारे डंडों के खोपड़ी न तोड़ दूं तो कहिएगा। चांडाल कहीं का! उसके कारण मेरे सैंकड़ों रुपये पर पानी फिर गया। यह सेजगाड़ी, यह गाय, यह पलना, यह सोने के गहने किसके सिर पटकूं। ऐसे ही उसने कितनों ही को ठगा होगा। एक दफा बचा ही मरम्मत हो जाती तो ठीक हो जाते।
        पिता जी—बेटा, उसका दोष नहीं, अपने भाग्य का दोष है।
        घमंडीलाल—उसने क्यों कहा ऐसा नहीं होगा। औरतों से इस पाखंड के लिए कितने ही रुपये ऐंठे होंगे। वह सब उन्हें उगलना पड़ेगा, नहीं तो पुलिस में रपट कर दूंगा। कानून में पाखंड का भी तो दंड है। मैं पहले ही चौंका था कि हो न हो पाखंडी है; लेकिन मेरी सलहज ने धोखा दिया, नहीं तो मैं ऐसे पाजियों के पंजे में कब आने वाला था। एक ही सुअर है।
        पिताजी—बेटा सब्र करो। ईश्वर को जो कुछ मंजूर था, वह हुआ। लड़का-लड़की दोनों ही ईश्वर की देन है, जहां तीन हैं वहां एक और सही।
        पिता और पुत्र में तो यह बातें होती रहीं। पामर, मीरशिकार आदि ने अपने-अपने डंडे संभाले और अपनी राह चले। घर में मातम-सा छा गया, लेडी डॉक्टर भी विदा कर दी गयी, सौर में जच्चा और दाई के सिवा कोई न रहा। वृद्धा माता तो इतनी हताश हुई कि उसी वक्त अटवास-खटवास लेकर पड़ रहीं।
        जब बच्चे की बरही हो गयी तो घमंडीलाल स्त्री के पास गये और सरोष भाव से बोले—फिर लड़की हो गयी!
        निरुपमा—क्या करूं, मेरा क्या बस?
        घमंडीलाल—उस पापी धूर्त ने बड़ा चकमा दिया।
        निरुपमा—अब क्या कहें, मेरे भाग्य ही में न होगा, नहीं तो वहां कितनी ही औरतें बाबाजी को रात-दिन घेरे रहती थीं। वह किसी से कुछ लेते तो कहती कि धूर्त हैं, कसम ले लो जो मैंने एक कौड़ी भी उन्हें दी हो।
        घमंडीलाल—उसने लिया या न लिया, यहां तो दिवाला निकल गया। मालूम हो गया तकदीर में पुत्र नहीं लिखा है। कुल का नाम डूबना ही है तो क्या आज डूबा, क्या दस साल बाद डूबा। अब कहीं चला जाऊंगा, गृहस्थी में कौन-सा सुख रखा है।
        वह बहुत देर तक खड़े-खड़े अपने भाग्य को रोते रहे; पर निरुपमा ने सिर तक न उठाया।
        निरुपमा के सिर फिर वही विपत्ति आ पड़ी, फिर वही ताने, वही अपमान, वही अनादर, वही छीछालेदार, किसी को चिंता न रहती कि खाती-पीती है या नहीं, अच्छी है या बीमार, दुखी है या सुखी। घमंडीलाल यद्यपि कहीं न गये, पर निरूपमा को यही धमकी प्राय: नित्य ही मिलती रहती थी। कई महीने यों ही गुजर गये तो निरूपमा ने फिर भावज को लिखा कि तुमने और भी मुझे विपत्ति में डाल दिया। इससे तो पहले ही भली थी। अब तो काई बात भी नहीं पूछता कि मरती है या जीती है। अगर यही दशा रही तो स्वामी जी चाहे संन्यास लें या न लें, लेकिन मैं संसार को अवश्य त्याग दूंगी।

----------


## Rajeev

4
भाभी य पत्र पाकर परिस्थिति समझ गयी। अबकी उसने निरुपमा को बुलाया नहीं, जानती थी कि लोग विदा ही न करेंगे, पति को लेकर स्वयं आ पहुंची। उसका नाम सुकेशी था। बड़ी मिलनसार, चतुर विनोदशील स्त्री थी। आते ही आते निरुपमा की गोद में कन्या देखी तो बोली—अरे यह क्या?
        सास—भाग्य है और क्या?
        सुकेशी—भाग्य कैसा? इसने महात्मा जी की बातें भुला दी होंगी। ऐसा तो हो ही नहीं सकता कि वह मुंह से जो कुछ कह दें, वह न हो। क्यों जी, तुमने मंगल का व्रत रखा?
        निरुपमा—बराबर, एक व्रत भी न छोड़ा।
        सुकेशी—पांच ब्राह्मणों को मंगल के दिन भोजन कराती रही?
        निरुपमा—यह तो उन्होंने नहीं कहा था।
        सुकेशी—तुम्हारा सिर, मुझे खूब याद है, मेरे सामने उन्होंने बहुत जोर देकर कहा था। तुमने सोचा होगा, ब्राह्मणों को भोजन कराने से क्या होता है। यह न समझा कि कोई अनुष्ठान सफल नहीं होता जब तक  विधिवत् उसका पालन न किया जाये।
        सास—इसने कभी इसकी चर्चा ही नहीं की;नहीं;पांच क्या दस ब्राह्मणों को जिमा देती। तुम्हारे धर्म से कुछ कमी नहीं है।
        सुकेशी—कुछ नहीं, भूल हो गयी और क्या। रानी, बेटे का मुंह यों देखना नसीब नहीं होता। बड़े-बड़े जप-तप करने पड़ते हैं, तुम मंगल के व्रत ही से घबरा गयीं?
        सास—अभागिनी है और क्या?
        घमंडीलाल—ऐसी कौन-सी बड़ी बातें थीं, जो याद न रहीं? वह हम लोगों को जलाना चाहती है।
        सास—वही तो कहूं कि महात्मा की बात कैसे निष्फल हुई। यहां सात बरसों ते ‘तुलसी माई’ को दिया चढ़ाया, जब जा के बच्चे का जन्म हुआ।
        घमंडीलाल—इन्होंन   समझा था दाल-भात का कौर है!
        सुकेशी—खैर, अब जो हुआ सो हुआ कल मंगल है, फिर व्रत रखो और अब की सात ब्राह्मणों को जिमाओ, देखें, कैसे महात्मा जी की बात नहीं पूरी होती।
        घमंडीलाल-व्यर्थ है, इनके किये कुछ न होगा।
        सुकेशी—बाबूजी, आप विद्वान समझदार होकर इतना दिल छोटा करते हैं। अभी आपककी उम्र क्या है। कितने पुत्र लीजिएगा? नाकों दम न हो जाये तो कहिएगा।
    सास—बेटी, दूध-पूत से भी किसी का मन भरा है।
        सुकेशी—ईश्वर ने चाहा तो आप लोगों का मन भर जायेगा। मेरा तो भर गया।
        घमंडीलाल—सुनती हो महारानी, अबकी कोई गोलमोल मत करना। अपनी भाभी से सब ब्योरा अच्छी तरह पूछ लेना।
        सुकेशी—आप निश्चिंत रहें, मैं याद करा दूंगी; क्या भोजन करना होगा, कैसे रहना होगा कैसे स्नान करना होगा, यह सब लिखा दूंगी और अम्मा जी, आज से अठारह मास बाद आपसे कोई भारी इनाम लूंगी।
        सुकेशी एक सप्ताह यहां रही और निरुपमा को खूब सिखा-पढ़ा कर चली गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

5
निरुपमा का एकबाल फिर चमका, घमंडीलाल अबकी इतने आश्वासित से रानी हुई, सास फिर उसे पान की भांति फेरने लगी, लोग उसका मुंह जोहने लगे।
        दिन गुजरने लगे, निरुपमा कभी कहती अम्मां जी, आज मैंने स्वप्न देखा कि वृद्ध स्त्री ने आकर मुझे पुकारा और एक नारियल देकर बोली, ‘यह तुम्हें दिये जाती हूं; कभी कहती,’अम्मां जी, अबकी न जाने क्यों मेरे दिल में बड़ी-बड़ी उमंगें पैदा हो रही हैं, जी चाहता है खूब गाना सुनूं, नदी में खूब स्नान करूं, हरदम नशा-सा छाया रहता है। सास सुनकर मुस्कराती और कहती—बहू ये शुभ लक्षण हैं।
        निरुपमा चुपके-चुपके माजूर मंगाकर खाती और अपने असल नेत्रों से ताकते हुए घमंडीलाल से पूछती-मेरी आंखें लाल हैं क्या?
        घमंडीलाल खुश होकर कहते—मालूम होता है, नशा चढ़ा हुआ है। ये शुभ लक्षण हैं।
        निरुपमा को सुगंधों से कभी इतना प्रेम न था, फूलों के गजरों पर अब वह जान देती  थी।
        घमंडीलाल अब नित्य सोते समय उसे महाभारत की वीर कथाएं पढ़कर सुनाते, कभी गुरु गोविंदसिंह कीर्ति का वर्णन करते। अभिमन्यु की कथा से निरुपमा को बड़ा प्रेम था। पिता अपने आने वाले पुत्र को वीर-संस्कारों से परिपूरित कर देना चाहता था।
        एक दिन निरुपमा ने पति से कहा—नाम क्या रखोगे?
        घमंडीलाल—यह तो तुमने खूब सोचा। मुझे तो इसका ध्यान ही न रहा। ऐसा नाम होना चाहिए जिससे शौर्य और तेज टपके। सोचो कोई नाम।
        दोनों प्राणी नामों की व्याख्या करने लगे। जोरावरलाल से लेकर हरिश्चन्द्र तक सभी नाम गिनाये गये, पर उस असामान्य बालक के लिए कोई नाम न मिला। अंत में पति ने कहा तेगबहादुर कैसा नाम है।
        निरुपमा—बस-बस, यही नाम मुझे पसन्द है?
        घमंडी लाल—नाम ही तो सब कुछ है। दमड़ी, छकौड़ी, घुरहू, कतवारू, जिसके नाम देखे उसे भी ‘यथा नाम तथा गुण’ ही पाया। हमारे बच्चे का नाम होगा तेगबहादुर।

----------


## Rajeev

6
प्रसव-काल आ पहुंचा। निरुपमा को मालूम था कि क्या होने वाली है; लेकिन बाहर मंगलाचरण का पूरा सामान था। अबकी किसी को लेशमात्र भी संदेह न था। नाच, गाने का प्रबंध भी किया गया था। एक शामियाना खड़ा किया गया था और मित्रगण उसमें बैठे खुश-गप्पियां कर रहे थे। हलवाई कड़ाई से पूरियां और मिठाइयां निकाल रहा था। कई बोरे अनाज के रखे हुए  थे कि शुभ समाचार पाते ही भिक्षुकों को बांटे जायें। एक क्षण का भी विलम्ब न हो, इसलिए बोरों के मुंह खोल दिये गये थे।
        लेकिन निरुपमा का दिल प्रतिक्षण बैठा जाता था। अब क्या होगा? तीन साल किसी तरह कौशल से कट गये और मजे में कट गये, लेकिन अब विपत्ति सिर पर मंडरा रही है। हाय! निरपराध होने पर भी यही दंड! अगर भगवान् की इच्छा है कि मेरे गर्भ से कोई पुत्र न जन्म ले तो मेरा क्या दोष! लेकिन कौन सुनता है। मैं ही अभागिनी हूं मैं ही त्याज्य हूं मैं ही कलमुंही हूं इसीलिए न कि परवश हूं! क्या होगा? अभी एक क्षण में यह सारा आनंदात्सव शोक में डूब जायेगा, मुझ पर बौछारें पड़ने लगेंगी, भीतर से बाहर तक मुझी को कोसेंगे, सास-ससुर का भय नहीं, लेकिन स्वामी जी शायद फिर मेरा मुंह न देखें, शायद निराश होकर घर-बार त्याग दें। चारों तरफ अमंगल ही अमंगल हैं मैं अपने घर की, अपनी संतान की दुर्दशा देखने के लिए क्यों जीवित हूं। कौशल बहुत हो चुका, अब उससे कोई आशा नहीं। मेरे दिल में कैसे-कैसे अरमान थे। अपनी प्यारी बच्चियों का लालन-पालन करती, उन्हें ब्याहती, उनके बच्चों को देखकर सुखी होती। पर आह! यह सब अरमान झाक में मिले जाते हैं। भगवान्! तुम्ही अब इनके पिता हो, तुम्हीं इनके रक्षक हो। मैं तो अब जाती हूं।
        लेडी डॉक्टर ने कहा—वेल! फिर लड़की है।
        भीतर-बाहर कुहराम मच गया, पिट्टस पड़ गयी। घमंडीलाल ने कहा—जहन्नुम में जाये ऐसी जिंदगी, मौत भी नहीं आ जाती!
        उनके पिता भी बोले—अभागिनी है, वज्र अभागिनी!
        भिक्षुकों ने कहा—रोओ अपनी तकदीर को हम कोई दूसरा द्वार देखते हैं।
        अभी यह शोकादगार शांत न होने पाया था कि डॉक्टर ने कहा मां का हाल अच्छा नहीं है। वह अब नहीं बच सकती। उसका दिल बंद हो गया है।

----------


## Rajeev

दण्ड

संध्या का समय था। कचहरी उठ गयी थी। अहलकार चपरासी जेबें खनखनाते घर जा रहे थे। मेहतर कूड़े टटोल रहा था कि शायद कहीं पैसे मिल जायें। कचहरी के बरामदों में सांडों ने वकीलों की जगह ले ली थी। पेड़ों के नीचे मुहर्रिरों की जगह कुत्ते बैठे नजर आते थे। इसी समय एक बूढ़ा आदमी, फटे-पुराने कपड़े पहने, लाठी टेकता हुआ, जंट साहब के बंगले पर पहुंचा और सायबान में खड़ा हो गया। जंट साहब का नाम था मिस्टर जी0 सिनहा। अरदली ने दूर ही से ललकारा—कौन सायबान में खड़ा है? क्या चाहता है। 
        बूढ़ा—गरीब बाम्हान हूं भैया, साहब से भेंट होगी?
        अरदली—साहब तुम जैसों से नहीं मिला करते।
        बूढ़े ने लाठी पर अकड़ कर कहा—क्यों भाई, हम खड़े हैं या डाकू-चोर हैं कि हमारे मुंह में कुछ लगा हुआ है? 
        अरदली—भीख मांग कर मुकदमा लड़ने आये होंगे? 
        बूढ़ा—तो कोई पाप किया है? अगर घर बेचकर नहीं लड़ते तो कुछ बुरा करते हैं? यहां तो मुकदमा लड़ते-लड़ते उमर बीत गयी; लेकिन घर का पैसा नहीं खरचा। मियां की जूती मियां का सिर करते हैं। दस भलेमानसों से मांग कर एक को दे दिया। चलो छुट्टी हुई। गांव भर नाम से कांपता है। किसी ने जरा भी टिर-पिर की और मैंने अदालत में दावा दायर किया।
        अरदली—किसी बड़े आदमी से पाला नहीं पड़ा अभी?
        बूढ़ा—अजी, कितने ही बड़ों को बड़े घर भिजवा दिया, तूम हो किस फेर में। हाई-कोर्ट तक जाता हूं सीधा। कोई मेरे मुंह क्या आयेगा बेचारा! गांव से तो कौड़ी जाती नहीं, फिर डरें क्यों? जिसकी चीज पर दांत लगाये, अपना करके छोड़ा। सीधे न दिया तो अदालत में घसीट लाये और रगेद-रगेद कर मारा, अपना क्या बिगड़ता है? तो साहब से उत्तला करते हो कि मैं ही पुकारूं?
        अरदली ने देखा; यह आदमी यों टलनेवाला नहीं तो जाकर साहब से उसकी इत्तला की। साहब ने हुलिया पूछा और खुश होकर कहा—फौरन बुला लो।
        अरदली—हजूर, बिलकुल फटेहाल है।
        साहब—गुदड़ी ही में लाल होते हैं। जाकर भेज दो।
        मिस्टर सिनहा अधेड़ आदमी थे, बहुत ही शांत, बहुत ही विचारशील। बातें बहुत कम करते थे। कठोरता और असभ्यता, जो शासन की अंग समझी जाती हैं, उनको छु भी नहीं गयी थी। न्याय और दया के देवता मालूम होते थे। डील-डौल देवों का-सा था और रंग आबनूस का-सा। आराम-कुर्सी पर लेटे हुए पेचवान पी रहे थे। बूढ़े ने जाकर सलाम किया।
        सिनहा—तुम हो जगत पांडे! आओ बैठो। तुम्हारा मुकदमा तो बहुत ही कमजोर है। भले आदमी, जाल भी न करते बना?
        जगत—ऐसा न कहें हजूर, गरीब आदमी हूं, मर जाऊंगा।
        सिनहा—किसी वकील मुख्तार से सलाह भी न ले ली?
        जगत—अब तो सरकार की सरन में आया हूं।
        सिनहा—सरकार क्या मिसिल बदल देंगे; या नया कानून गढ़ेंगे? तुम गच्चा खा गये। मैं कभी कानून के बाहर नहीं जाता। जानते हो न अपील से कभी मेरी तजवीज रद्द नहीं होती?
        जगत—बड़ा धरम होगा सरकार! (सिनहा के पैरों पर गिन्नियों की एक पोटली रखकर) बड़ा दुखी हूं सरकार!
        सिनहा—(मुस्करा कर) यहां भी अपनी चालबाजी से नहीं चूकते? निकालो अभी और, ओस से प्यास नहीं बुझती। भला दहाई तो पूरा करो।
        जगत—बहुत तंग हूं दीनबंधु!
        सिनहा—डालो-डालो कमर में हाथ। भला कुछ मेरे नाम की लाज तो रखो। 
        जगत—लुट जाऊंगा सरकार!
        सिनहा—लुटें तुम्हारे दुश्मन, जो इलाका बेचकर लड़ते हैं। तुम्हारे जजमानों का भगवान भला करे, तुम्हें किस बात की कमी है।
        मिस्टर सिनहा इस मामले में जरा भी रियायत न करते थे।  जगत ने देखा कि यहां काइयांपन से काम चलेगा तो चुपके से 4 गिन्नियां और निकालीं। लेकिन उन्हें मिस्टर सिनहा के पैरों रखते समय उसकी आंखों से खून निकल आया। यह उसकी बरसों की कमाई थी। बरसों पेट काटकर, तन जलाकर, मन बांधकर, झुठी गवाहियां देकर उसने यह थाती संचय कर पायी थी। उसका हाथों से निकलना प्राण निकलने से कम दुखदायी न था।
        जगत पांडे के चले जाने के बाद, कोई 9 बजे रात को, जंट साहब के बंगले पर एक तांगा आकर रुका और उस पर से पंडित सत्यदेव उतरे जो राजा साहब शिवपुर के मुख्तार थे।
        मिस्टर सिनहा ने मुस्कराकर कहा—आप शायद अपने इलाके में गरीबों को न रहने देंगे। इतना जुल्म!
        सत्यदेव—गरीब परवर, यह कहिए कि गरीबों के मारे अब इलाके में हमारा रहना मुश्किल हो रहा है। आप जानते हैं, साधी उंगली से घी नहीं निकलता। जमींदार को कुछ-न-कुछ सख्ती करनी ही पड़ती है, मगर अब यह हाल है कि हमने जरा चूं भी की तो उन्हीं गरीबों की त्योरियां बदल जाती हैं। सब मुफ्त में जमीन जोतना चाहते हैं। लगान मांगिये तो फौजदारी का दावा करने को तैयार! अब इसी जगत पांडे को देखिए, गंगा कसम है हुजूर सरासर झूठा दावा है। हुजूर से कोई बात छिपी तो रह नहीं सकती। अगर जगत पांडे मुकदमा जीत गया तो हमें बोरियां-बंधना छोड़कर भागना पड़ेगा। अब हुजूर ही बसाएं तो बस सकते हैं। राजा साहब ने हुजूर को सलाम कहा है और अर्ज की है हक इस मामले में जगत पांडे की ऐसी खबर लें कि वह भी याद करे।
        मिस्टर सिनहा ने भवें सिकोड़ कर कहा—कानून मेरे घर तो नहीं बनता?
        सत्यदेव—आपके हाथ में सब कुछ है।
        यह कहकर गिन्नियों की एक गड्डी निकाल कर मेज पर रख दी। मिस्टर सिनहा ने गड्डी को आंखों से गिनकर कहा—इन्हें मेरी तरफ से राजा साहब को नजर कर दीजिएगा। आखिर आप कोई वकील तो करेंगे। उसे क्या दीजिएगा?
        सत्यदेव—यह तो हुजूर के हाथ में है। जितनी ही पेशियां होंगी उतना ही खर्च भी बढ़ेगा।
        सिनहा—मैं चाहूं तो महीनों लटका सकता हूं।
        सत्यदेव—हां, इससे कौन इनकार कर सकता है।
        सिनहा—पांच पेशियां भी हुयीं तो आपके कम से कम एक हजार उड़ जायेंगे। आप यहां उसका आधा पूरा कर दीजिए तो एक ही पेशी में वारा-न्यारा हो जाए। आधी रकम बच जाय।
        सत्यदेव ने 10 गिन्नियां और निकाल कर मेज पर रख दीं और घमंड के साथ बोले—हुक्म हो तो राजा साहब कह दूं, आप इत्मीनान रखें, साहब की कृपादृष्टि हो गयी है।
        मिस्टर सिनहा ने तीव्र स्वर में कहा ‘जी नहीं, यह कहने की जरूरत नहीं। मैं किसी शर्त पर यह रकम नहीं ले रहा। मैं करूंगा वही जो कानून की मंशा होगी। कानून के खिलाफ जौ-भर भी नहीं जा सकता। यही मेरा उसूल है। आप लोग मेरी खातिर करते हैं, यह आपकी शरारत है। उसे अपना दुश्मन समझूंगा जो मेरा ईमान खरीदना चाहे। मैं जो कुछ लेता हूं, सच्चाई का इनाम समझ कर लेता हूं।‘

----------


## Rajeev

2
जगत पांडे को पूरा विश्वास था कि मेरी जीत होगी; लेकिन तजबीज सुनी तो होश उड़ गये! दावा खारिज हो गया! उस पर खर्च की चपत अलग। मेरे साथ यह चाल! अगर लाला साहब को इसका मजा न चखा दिया, तो बाम्हन नहीं। हैं किस फेर में? सारा रोब भुला दूंगा। वहां गाढ़ी कमाई के रुपये हैं। कौन पचा सकता है? हाड़ फोड़-फोड़ कर निकलेंगे। द्वार पर सिर पटक-पटक कर मर जाऊंगा।
        उसी दिन संध्या को जगत पांडे ने मिस्टर सिनहा के बंगले के सामने आसन जमा दिया। वहां बरगद का घना वृक्ष था। मुकदमेवाले वहीं सत्तू, चबेना खाते ओर दोपहरी उसी की छांह में काटते थे। जगत पांडे उनसे मिस्टर सिनहा की दिल खोलकर निंदा करता। न कुछ खाता न पीता, बस लोगों को अपनी रामकहानी सुनाया करता। जो सुनता वह जंट साहब को चार खोटी-खरी कहता—आदमी नहीं पिशाच है, इसे तो ऐसी जगह मारे जहां पानी न मिले। रुपये के रुपये लिए, ऊपर से खरचे समेत डिग्री कर दी! यही करना था तो रुपये काहे को निकले थे? यह है हमारे भाई-बंदों का हाल। यह अपने कहलाते हैं! इनसे तो अंग्रेज ही अच्छे। इस तरह की आलोचनाएं दिन-भर हुआ करतीं। जगत पांडे के आस-पास आठों पहर जमघट लगा रहता।
        इस तरह चार दिन बीत गये और मिस्टर सिनहा के कानों में भी बात पहुंची। अन्य रिश्वती कर्मचारियों की तरह वह भी हेकड़ आदमी थे। ऐसे निर्द्वंद्व रहते मानो उन्हें यह बीमारी छू तक नहीं गयी है। जब वह कानून से जौ-भर भी न टलते थे तो उन पर रिश्वत का संदेह हो ही क्योंकर सकता था, और कोई करता भी तो उसकी मानता कौन! ऐसे चतुर खिलाड़ी के विरुद्ध कोई जाब्ते की कार्रवाई कैसे होती? मिस्टर सिनहा अपने अफसरों से भी खुशामद का व्यवहार न करते। इससे हुक्काम भी उनका बहुत आदर करते थे। मगर जगत पांडे ने वह मंत्र मारा था जिसका उनके पास कोई उत्तर न था। ऐसे बांगड़ आदमी से आज तक उन्हें साबिका न पड़ा था। अपने नौकरों से पूछते—बुड्ढा क्या कर रहा है। नौकर लोग अपनापन जताने के लिए झूठ के पुल बांध देते—हुजूर, कहता था भूत बन कर लगूंगा, मेरी वेदी बने तो सही, जिस दिन मरूंगा उस दिन के सौ जगत पांडे होंगे। मिस्टर सिनहा पक्के नास्तिक थे; लेकिन ये बातें सुन-सुनकर सशंक हो जाते, और उनकी पत्नी तो थर-थर कांपने लगतीं। वह नौकरों से बार-बार कहती उससे जाकर पूछो, क्या चाहता है। जितना रुपया चाहे ले, हमसे जो मांगे वह देंगे, बस यहां से चला जाय, लेकिन मिस्टर सिनहा आदमियों को इशारे से मना कर देते थे। उन्हें अभी तक आशा थी कि भूख-प्यास से व्याकुल होकर बुड्ढा चला जायगा। इससे अधिक भय यह था कि मैं जरा भी नरम पड़ा और नौकरों ने मुझे उल्लू बनाया।
        छठे दिन मालूम हुआ कि जगत पांडे अबोल हो गया है, उससे हिला तक नहीं जाता, चुपचाप पड़ा आकाश की ओर देख रहा है। शायद आज रात दम निकल जाय। मिस्टर सिनहा ने लंबी सांस ली और गहरी चिंता में डूब गये। पत्नी ने आंखों में आंसू भरकर आग्रहपूर्वह कहा—तुम्हें मेरे सिर की कसम, जाकर किसी इस बला को टालो। बुड्ढा मर गया तो हम कहीं के न रहेंगे। अब रुपये का मुंह मत देखो। दो-चार हजार भी देने पड़ें तो देकर उसे मनाओ। तुमको जाते शर्म आती हो तो मैं चली जाऊं।
        सिनहा—जाने का इरादा तो मैं कई दिन से कर रहा हूं; लेकिन जब देखता हूं वहां भीड़ लगी रहती है, इससे हिम्मत नहीं पड़ती। सब आदमियों के सामने तो मुझसे न जाया जायगा, चाहे कितनी ही बड़ी आफत क्यों न आ पड़े। तुम दो-चार हजार की कहती हो, मैं दस-पांच हजार देने को तैयार हूं। लेकिन वहां नहीं जा सकता। न जाने किस बुरी साइत से मैंने इसके रुपये लिए। जानता कि यह इतना फिसाद खड़ा करेगा तो फाटक में घुसने ही न देता। देखने में तो ऐसा सीधा मालूम होता था कि गऊ है। मैंने पहली बार आदमी पहचानने में धोखा खाया।
        पत्नी—तो मैं ही चली जाऊं? शहर की तरफ से आऊंगी और सब आदमियों को हटाकर अकेले में बात करुंगी। किसी को खबर न होगी कि कौन है। इसमें तो कोई हरज नहीं है?
        मिस्टर सिनहा ने संदिग्ध भाव से कहा-ताड़ने वाले ताड़ ही जायेंगे, वाहे तुम कितना ही छिपाओ।
पत्नी—ताड़ जायेंगे ताड़ जायें, अब किससे कहां तक डरुं। बदनामी अभी क्या कम हो रही है,जो और हो जायगी। सारी दुनिया जानती है कि तुमने रुपये लिए। यों ही कोई किसी पर प्राण नहीं देता। फिर अब व्यर्थ ऐंथ क्यों करो?
        मिस्टर सिनहा अब मर्मवेदना को न दबा सके। बोले—प्रिये, यह व्यर्थ की ऐंठ नहीं है। चोर को अदालत में बेंत खाने से उतनी लज्जा नहीं आती, जितनी किसी हाकिम को अपनी रिश्वत का परदा खुलने से आती है। वह जहर खा कर मर जायगा; पर संसार के सामने अपना परदा न खोलेगा। अपना सर्वनाश देख सकता है; पर यह अपमान नहीं सह सकता, जिंदा खाल खींचने, या कोल्हू में पेरे जाने के सिवा और कोई स्थिति नहीं है, जो उसे अपना अपराध स्वीकार करा सके। इसका तो मुझे जरा भी भय नहीं है कि ब्राह्मण भूत बनकर हमको सतायेगा, या हमें उनकी वेदी बनाकर पूजनी पड़ेगी, यह भी जानता हूं कि पाप का दंड भी बहुधा नहीं मिलता; लेकिन हिंदू होने के कारण संस्कारों की शंका कुछ-कुछ बनी हुई है। ब्रह्महत्या का कलंक सिर पर लेते हुए आत्मा कांपती है। बस इतनी बात है। मैं आज रात को मौका देखकर जाऊंगा और इस संकट को काटने के लिए जो कुछ हो सकेगा, करुंगा। तिर जमा रखो।

----------


## Rajeev

3
आधी रात बीत चुकी थी। मिस्टर सिनहा घर से निकले और अकेले जगत पांडे को मनाने चले। बरगद के नीचे बिलकुल सन्नाटा था। अन्धकार ऐसा था मानो निशादेवी यहीं शयन कर रही हों। जगत पांडे की सांस जोर-जोर से चल रही थी मानो मौत जबरदस्ती घसीटे लिए जाती हो। मिस्टर सिनहा के रोएं खड़े हो गये। बुड्ढा कहीं मर तो नहीं रहा है? जेबी लालटेन निकाली और जगत के समीप जाकर बोले—पांडे जी, कहो क्या हाल है?
    जगत पांडे ने आंखें खोलकर देखा और उठने की असफल चेष्टा करके बोला—मेरा हाल पूछते हो? देखते नहीं हो, मर रहा हूं?
    सिनहा—तो इस तरह क्यों प्राण देते हो?
    जगत—तुम्हारी यही इच्छा है तो मैं क्या करूं?
    सिनहा—मेरी तो यही इच्छा नहीं। हां, तुम अलबत्ता मेरा सर्वनाश करने पर तुले हुए हो। आखिर मैंने तुम्हारे डेढ़ सौ रूपये ही तो लिए हैं। इतने ही रुपये के लिए तुम इतना बड़ा अनुष्ठान कर रहे हो!
    जगत—डेढ़ सौ रुपये की बात नहीं है। जो तुमने मुझे मिट्टी में मिला दिया। मेरी डिग्री हो गयी होती तो मुझे दस बीघे जमीन मिल जाती और सारे इलाके में नाम हो जाता। तुमने मेरे डेढ़ सौ नहीं लिए, मेरे पांच हजार बिगाड़ दिये। पूरे पांच हजार; लेकिन यह घमंड न रहेगा, याद रखना कहे देता हूं, सत्यानाश हो जायगा। इस अदालत में तुम्हारा राज्य है; लेकिन भगवान के दरवार में विप्रों ही का राज्य है। विप्र का धन लेकर कोई सुखी नहीं रह सकता।
    मिस्टर सिनहा ने बहुत खेद और लज्जा प्रकट की, बहुत अनुनय-से काम लिया और अन्त में पूछा—सच बताओ पांडे, कितने रुपये पा जाओ तो यह अनुष्ठान छोड़ दो।
    जगत पांडे अबकी जोर लगाकर उठ बैठे और बड़ी उत्सुकता से बोले—पांच हजार से कौड़ी कम न लूंगा।
    सिनहा—पांच हजार तो बहुत होते हैं। इतना जुल्म न करो।
    जगत—नहीं, इससे कम न लूंगा।
    यह कहकर जगत पांडे फिर लेट गया। उसने ये शब्द निश्चयात्मक भाव से कहे थे कि मिस्टर सिनहा को और कुछ कहने का साहस न हुआ। रुपये लाने घर चले; लेकिन घर पहुंचते-पहुंचते नीयत बदल गयी। डेढ़ सौ के बदले पांच हजार देते कलंक हुआ। मन में कहा—मरता है जाने दो, कहां की ब्रह्महत्या और कैसा पाप! यह सब पाखंड है। बदनामी न होगी? सरकारी मुलाजिम तो यों ही बदनाम होते हैं, यह कोई नई बात थोड़े ही है। बचा कैसे उठ बैठे थे। समझा होगा, उल्लू फंसा। अगर 6 दिन के उपवास करने से पांच हजार मिले तो मैं महीने में कम से कम पांच मरतबा यह अनुष्ठान करूं। पांच हजार नहीं, कोई मुझे एक ही हजार दे दे। यहां तो महीने भर नाक रगड़ता हूं तब जाके 600 रुपये के दर्शन होते हैं। नोच-खसोट से भी शायद ही किसी महीने में इससे ज्यादा मिलता हो। बैठा मेरी राह देख रहा होगा। लेना रुपये, मुंह मीठ हो जायगा।
    वह चारपाई पर लेटना चाहते थे कि उनकी पत्नी जी आकर खड़ी हो गयीं। उनक सिर के बाल खुले हुए थे। आंखें सहमी हुई, रह-रहकर कांप उठती थीं। मुंह से शब्द न निकलता था। बड़ी मुश्किल से बोलीं—आधी रात तो हो गई होगी? तुम जगत पांडे के पास चले जाओ। मैंने अभी ऐसा बुरा सपना देखा है कि अभी तक कलेजा धड़क रहा है, जान संकट में पड़ी हुई है। जाके किसी तरह उसे टालो।
    मिस्टर सिनहा—वहीं से तो चला आ रहा हूं। मुझे तुमसे ज्यादा फिक्र है। अभी आकर खड़ा ही हुआ था कि तुम आयी।
    पत्नी—अच्छा! तो तुम गये थे! क्या बातें हुईं, राजी हुआ। 
    सिनहा—पांच हजार रुपये मांगता है!
    पत्नी—पांच हजार!
    सिनहा—कौड़ी कम नहीं कर सकता और मेरे पास इस वक्त एक हजार से ज्यादा न होंगे।
    पत्नी ने एक क्षण सोचकर कहा—जितना मांगता है उतना ही दे दो, किसी तरह गला तो छूट। तुम्हारे पास रुपये न हों तो मैं दे दूंगी। अभी से सपने दिखाई देन लगे हैं। मरा तो प्राण कैसे बचेंगे। बोलता-चालता है न?
    मिस्टर सिनहा अगर आबनूस थे तो उनकी पत्नी चंदन; सिनहा उनके गुलाम थे, उनके इशारों पर चलते थे। पत्नी जी भी पति-शासन में कुशल थीं। सौंदर्य और अज्ञान में अपवाद है। सुंदरी कभी भोली नहीं होती। वह पुरुष के मर्मस्थल पर आसन जमाना जानती है!
    सिनहा—तो लाओ देता आऊं; लेकिन आदमी बड़ा चग्घड़ है, कहीं रुपये लेकर सबको दिखाता फिरे तो?
    पत्नी—इसको यहां से इसी वक्त भागना होगा।
    सिनहा—तो निकालो दे ही दूं। जिंदगी में यह बात भी याद रहेगी।
    पत्नी—ने अविश्वास भाव से कहा—चलो, मैं भी चलती हूं। इस वक्त कौन देखता है?
    पत्नी से अधिक पुरुष के चरित्र का ज्ञान और किसी को नहीं होता। मिस्टर सिनहा की मनोवृत्तियों को उनकी पत्नी जी खूब जानती थीं। कौन जान रास्ते में रुपये कहीं छिपा दें, और कह दें दे आए। या कहने लगें, रुपये लेकर भी नहीं टलता तो मैं क्या करूं। जाकर संदूक से नोटों के पुलिंदे निकाले और उन्हें चादर में छिपा कर मिस्टर सिनहा के साथ चलीं। सिनहा के मुंह पर झाडू-सी फिरी थी। लालटेन लिए पछताते चले जाते थे। 5000 रु0 निकले जाते हैं। फिर इतने रुपये कब मिलेंगे; कौन जानता है? इससे तो कहीं अच्छा था दुष्ट मर ही जाता। बला से बदनामी होती, कोई मेरी जेब से रुपये तो न छीन लेता। ईश्वर करे मर गया हो!
    अभी तक दोनों आदमी फाटक ही तकम आए थे कि देखा, जगत पांडे लाठी टेकता चला आता है। उसका स्वरूप इतना डरावना था मानो श्मशान से कोई मुरदा भागा आता हो। 
    पत्नी जी बोली—महाराज, हम तो आ ही रहे थे, तुमने क्यों कष्ट किया? रुपये ले कर सीधे घर चले जाओगे न?
    जगत—हां-हां, सीधा घर जाऊंगा। कहां हैं रुपये देखूं!
    पत्नी जी ने नोटों का पुलिंदा बाहर निकाला और लालटेन दिखा कर बोलीं—गिन लो। 5000 रुपये हैं!
    पांडे ने पुलिंदा लिया और बैठ कर उलट-पुलट कर देखने लगा। उसकी आंखें एक नये प्रकाश से चमकने लगी। हाथों में नोटों को तौलता हुआ बोला—पूरे पांच हजार हैं?
    पत्नी—पूरे गिन लो?
    जगत—पांच हजार में दो टोकरी भर जायगी! (हाथों से बताकर) इतने सारे पांच हजार!
    सिनहा—क्या अब भी तुम्हें विश्वास नहीं आता?
    जगत—हैं-हैं, पूरे हैं पूरे पांच हजार! तो अब जाऊं, भाग जाऊं?
    यह कह कर वह पुलिंदा लिए कई कदम लड़खड़ाता हुआ चला, जैसे कोई शराबी, और तब धम से जमीन पर गिर पड़ा। मिस्टर सिनहा लपट कर उठाने दौड़े तो देखा उसकी आंखें पथरा गयी हैं और मुख पीला पड़ गया है। बोले—पांडे, क्या कहीं चोट आ गयी?
    पांडे ने एक बार मुंह खोला जैसे मरी हुई चिड़िया सिर लटका चोंच खोल देती है। जीवन का अंतिम धागा भी टूट गया। ओंठ खुले हुए थे और नोटों का पुलिंदा छाती पर रखा हुआ था। इतने में पत्नी जी भी आ पहुंची और शव को देखकर चौंक पड़ीं!
        पत्नी—इसे क्या हो गया?
        सिनहा—मर गया और क्या हो गया?
        पत्नी—(सिर पीट कर) मर गया! हाय भगवान्! अब कहां जाऊं? 
        यह कह कर बंगले की ओर बड़ी तेजी से चलीं। मिस्टर सिनहा ने भी नोटो का पुलिंदा शव की छाती पर से उठा लिया और चले।
        पत्नी—ये रुपये अब क्या होंगे?
        सिनहा—किसी धर्म-कार्य में दे दूंगा।
        पत्नी—घर में मत रखना, खबरदार! हाय भगवान!

----------


## Rajeev

4
दूसरे दिन सारे शहर में खबर मशहूर हो गयी—जगत पांडे ने जंट साहब पर जान दे दी। उसका शव उठा तो हजारों आदमी साथ थे। मिस्टर सिनहा को खुल्लम-खुल्ला गालियां दी जा रही थीं।
        संध्या समय मिस्टर सिनहा कचहरी से आ कर मन मार बैठे थे कि नौकरों ने आ कर कहा—सरकार, हमको छुट्टी दी जाय! हमारा हिसाब कर दीजिए। हमारी बिरादरी के लोग धमकते हैं कि तुम जंट साहब की नौकरी करोगे तो हुक्का-पानी बंद हो जायगा।
        सिनहा ने झल्ला कर कहा—कौन धमकाता है?
        कहार—किसका नाम बताएं सरकार! सभी तो कह रहे हैं। 
        रसोइया—हुजूर, मुझे तो लोग धमकाते हैं कि मन्दिर में न घुसने पाओगे।
        साईस—हुजूर, बिरादरी से बिगाड़ करक हम लोग कहां जाएंगे? हमारा आज से इस्तीफा है। हिसाब जब चाहे कर दीजिएगा।
        मिस्टर सिनहा ने बहुत धमकाया फिर दिलासा देने लगे; लेकिन नौकरों ने एक न सुनी। आध घण्टे के अन्दर सबों ने अपना-अपना रास्ता लिया। मिस्टर सिनहा दांत पीस कर रह गए; लेकिन हाकिमों का काम कब रुकता है? उन्होंने उसी वक्त कोतवाल को खबर कर दी और कई आदमी बेगार में पकड़ आए। काम चल निकला।
        उसी दिन से मिस्टर सिनहा और हिंदू समाज में खींचतान शुरु हुई। धोबी ने कपड़े धोन बंद कर दिया। ग्वाले ने दूध लाने में आना-कानी की। नाई ने हजामत  बनानी छोड़ी। इन विपत्तियों पर पत्नी जी का रोना-धोना और भी गजब था। इन्हें रोज भयंकर स्वप्न दिखाई देते। रात को एक कमरे से दूसरे में जाते प्राण निकलते थे। किसी को जरा सिर भी दुखता तो नहीं में जान समा जाती। सबसे बड़ी मुसीबत यह थी कि अपने सम्बन्धियों ने भी आना-जाना छोड़ दिया। एक दिन साले आए, मगर बिना पानी पिये चले गए। इसी तरह एक बहनोई का आगमन हुआ। उन्होंने पान तक न खाया। मिस्टर सिनहा बड़े धैर्य से यह सारा तिरस्कार सहते जाते थे। अब तक उनकी आर्थिक हानि न हुई थी। गरज के बावले झक मार कर आते ही थे और नजर-नजराना मिलता ही था। फिर विशेष चिंता का कोई कारण न था।
        लेकिन बिरादरी से वैर करना पानी में रह कर मगर से वैर करने जैसे है। कोई-न-कोई ऐसा अवसर ही आ जाता है, जब हमको बिरादरी के सामने सिर झुकाना पड़ता है। मिस्टर सिनहा को भी साल के अन्दर ही ऐसा अवसर आ पड़ा। यह उनकी पुत्री का विवाह  था। यही वह समस्या है जो बड़े-बड़े हेकड़ों का घमंड चूर कर देती है। आप किसी के आने-जाने की परवा न करें, हुक्का-पानी, भोज-भात, मेल-जोल किसी बात की परवा न करे; मगर लड़की का विवाह तो न टलने वाली बला है। उससे बचकर आप कहां जाएंगे! मिस्टर सिनहा को इस बात का दगदगा तो पहिले ही था कि त्रिवेणी के विवाह में बाधाएं पड़ेगी; लेकिन उन्हें विश्वास था कि द्रव्य की अपार शक्ति इस मुश्किल को हल कर देगी। कुछ दिनों तक उन्होंने जान-बूझ कर टाला कि शायद इस आंधी का जोर कुछ कम हो जाय; लेकिन जब त्रिवेणी को सोलहवां साल समाप्त हो गया तो टाल-मटोल की गुंजाइश न रही। संदेशे भेजने लगे; लेकिन जहां संदेशिया जाता वहीं जवाब मिलता—हमें मंजूर नही। जिन घरों में साल-भर पहले उनका संदेशा पा कर लोग अपने भाग्य को सराहते, वहां से अब सूखा जवाब मिलता था—हमें मंजूर नहीं। मिस्टर सिनहा धन का लोभ देते, जमीन नजर करने को कहते, लड़के को विलायत भेज कर ऊंची शिक्षा दिलाने का प्रस्ताव करते किंतु उनकी सारी आयोजनाओं का एक ही जवाब मिलता था—हमें मंजूर नहीं। ऊंचे घरानों का यह हाल देखकर मिस्टर सिनहा उन घरानों में संदेश भेजने लगे, जिनके साथ पहले बैठकर भोजन करने में भी उन्हें संकोच होता था;लेकिन वहां भी वही जवाब मिला—हमें मंजूर नही। यहां तक कि कई जगह वे खुद दौड़-दौड़ कर गये। लोगों की मिन्नतें कीं, पर यही जवाब मिला—साहब, हमें मंजूर नहीं। शायद बहिष्कृत घरानों में उनका संदेश स्वीकार कर लिया जाता; पर मिस्टर सिनहा जान-बूझकर मक्खी न निगलना चाहते थे। ऐसे लोगों से सम्बन्ध न करना चाहते थे जिनका बिरादरी में काई स्थान न था। इस तरह एक वर्ष बीत गया। 
        मिसेज सिनहा चारपाई पर पड़ी कराह रही थीं, त्रिवेणी भोजन बना रही थी और मिस्टर सिनहा पत्नी के पास चिंता में डूबे बैठे हुए थे। उनके हाथ में एक खत था, बार-बार उसे देखते और कुछ सोचने लगते थे। बड़ी देर के बाद रोगिणी ने आंखें खोलीं और बोलीं—अब न बचूंगी पांडे मेरी जान लेकर छोड़ेगा। हाथ में कैसा कागज है?
        सिनहा—यशोदानंदन के पास से खत आया हैं। पाजी को यह खत लिखते हुए शर्म नहीं आती, मैंने इसकी नौकरी लगायी। इसकी शादी करवायी और आज उसका मिजाज इतना बढ़ गया है कि अपने छोटे भाई की शादी मेरी लड़की से करना पसंद नहीं करता। अभागे के भाग्य खुल जाते!
        पत्नी—भगवान्, अब ले चलो। यह दुर्दशा नहीं देखी जाती। अंगूर खाने का जी चाहता है, मंगवाये है कि नहीं?
        सिनाह—मैं जाकर खुद लेता आया था।
        यह कहकर उन्होंने तश्तरी में अंगूर भरकर पत्नी के पास रख दिये। वह उठा-उठा कर खाने लगीं। जब तश्तरी खाली हो गयी तो बोलीं—अब किसके यहां संदेशा भेजोगे?
        सिनहा—किसके यहां बताऊं! मेरी समझ में तो अब कोई ऐसा आदमी नहीं रह गया। ऐसी बिरादरी में रहने से तो यह हजार दरजा अच्छा है कि बिरादरी के बाहर रहूं। मैंने एक ब्राह्मण से रिश्वत ली। इससे मुझे इनकार नहीं। लेकिन कौन रिश्वत नहीं लेता? अपने गौं पर कोई नहीं चूकता। ब्राह्मण नहीं खुद ईश्वर ही क्यों न हों, रिश्वत खाने वाले उन्हें भी चूस लेंगे। रिश्वत देने वाला अगर कोई निराश होकर अपने प्राण देता है तो मेरा क्या अपराध! अगर कोई मेरे फैसले से नाराज होकर जहर खा ले तो मैं क्या कर सकता हूं। इस पर भी मैं प्रायश्चित करने को  तैयार हूं। बिरादरी जो दंड दे, उसे स्वीकार करने को तैयार हूं। सबसे कह चुका हूं मुझसे जो प्रायश्चित चाहो करा लो पर कोई नहीं सुनता। दंड अपराध के अनुकूल होना चाहिए, नहीं तो यह अन्याय है। अगर किसी मुसलमान का छुआ भोजन खाने के लिए बिरादरी मुझे काले पानी भेजना चाहे तो मैं उसे कभी न मानूंगा। फिर अपराध अगर है तो मेरा है। मेरी लड़की ने क्या अपराध किया है। मेरे अपराध के लिए लड़की को दंड देना सरासर न्याय-विरुद्ध है।
        पत्नी—मगर करोगे क्या? और कोई पंचायत क्यों नहीं करते?
        सिनहा—पंचायत में भी तो वही बिरादरी के मुखिया लोग ही होंगे, उनसे मुझे न्याय की आशा नहीं। वास्तव में इस तिरस्कार का कारण ईर्ष्या है। मुझे देखकर सब जलते हैं और इसी बहाने वे मुझे नीचा दिखाना चाहते हैं। मैं इन लोगों को खूब समझता हूं।
    पत्नी—मन की लालसा मन में रह गयी। यह अरमान लिये संसार से जाना पड़ेगा। भगवान् की जैसी इच्छा। तुम्हारी बातों से मुझे डर लगता है कि मेरी बच्ची की न-जाने क्या दशा होगी। मगर तुमसे मेरी अंतिम विनय यही है कि बिरादरी से बाहर न जाना, नहीं तो परलोक में भी मेरी आत्मा को शांति न मिलेगी। यह शोक मेरी जान ले रहा है। हाय, बच्ची पर न-जाने क्या विपत्ति आने वाली है।
        यह कहते मिसेज सिनहा की आंखें में आंसू बहने लगे। मिस्टर सिनहा ने उनको दिलासा देते हुए कहा—इसकी चिंता मत करो प्रिये, मेरा आशय केवल यह था कि ऐसे भाव मन में आया करते हैं। तुमसे सच कहता हूं, बिरादरी के अन्याय से कलेजा छलनी हो गया है।
        पत्नी—बिरादरी को बुरा मत कहो। बिरादरी का डर न हो तो आदमी न जाने क्या-क्या उत्पात करे। बिरादरी को बुरा न कहो। (कलेजे पर हाथ रखकर) यहां बड़ा दर्द हो रहा है। यशोदानंद ने भी कोरा जवाब दे दिया। किसी करवट चैन नहीं आता। क्या करुं भगवान्।
        सिनहा—डाक्टर को बुलाऊं?
        पत्नी—तुम्हारा जी चाहे बुला लो, लेकिन मैं बचूंगी नहीं। जरा तिब्बो को बुला लो, प्यार कर लूं। जी डूबा जाता है। मेरी बच्ची! हाय मेरी बच्ची!!

----------


## Rajeev

धिक्कार

ईरान और यूनान में घोर संग्राम हो रहा था। ईरानी दिन-दिन बढ़ते जाते थे और यूनान के लिए संकट का सामना था। देश के सारे व्यवसाय बंद हो गये थे, हल की मुठिया पर हाथ रखने वाले किसान तलवार की मुठिया पकड़ने के लिए मजबूर हो गये, डंडी तौलने वाले भाले तौलते थे। सारा देश आत्म-रक्षा के लिए तैयार हो गया था। फिर भी शत्रु के कदम दिन-दिन आगे ही बढ़ते आते थे। जिस ईरान को यूनान कई बार कूचल चुका था, वही ईरान आज क्रोध के आवेग की भांति सिर पर चढ़ आता था। मर्द तो रणक्षेत्र में सिर कटा रहे थे और स्त्रियां दिन-दिन की निराशाजनक खबरें सुनकर सूखी जाती थीं। क्योंकर लाज की रक्षा होगी? प्राण का भय न था, सम्पत्ति का भय न था, भय था मर्यादा का। विजेता गर्व से मतवाले होकर यूनानी ललनाओं को घूरेंगे, उनके कोमल अंगों को स्पर्श करेंगे, उनको कैद कर ले जायेंगे! उस विपत्ति की कल्पना ही से इन लोगों के रोयें खड़े हो जाते थे।
        आखिर जब हालत बहुत नाजुक हो गयी तो कितने ही स्त्री-पुरुष मिलकर डेल्फी के मंदिर में गये और प्रश्न किया—देवी, हमारे ऊपर देवताओं की यह वक्र-दृष्टि क्यों है? हमसे ऐसा कौन-सा अपराध हुआ है? क्या हमने नियमों का पालन नहीं किया, कुरबानियां नहीं कीं, व्रत नहीं रखे? फिर देवताओं ने क्यों हमारे सिरों से अपनी रक्षा का हाथ उठा लिया?
        पुजारिन ने कहा—देवताओं की असीम कृपा भी देश को द्रोही के हाथ से नहीं बचा सकती। इस देश में अवश्य कोई-न-कोई द्रोही है। जब तक उसका वध न किया जायेगा, देश के सिर से यह संकट न टलेगा।
        ‘देवी, वह द्रोही कौन है?
        ‘जिस घर से रात को गाने की ध्वनि आती हो, जिस घर से दिन को सुगंध की लपटें आती हों, जिस पुरुष की आंखों में मद की लाली झलकती हो, वही देश का द्रोही है।‘
        लोगों ने द्रोही का परिचय पाने के लिए और कितने ही प्रश्न किये; पर देवी ने कोई उत्तर न दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

2
यूनानियों ने द्रोही की तलाश करनी शुरू की। किसके घर में से रात को गाने की आवाजें आती हैं। सारे शहर में संध्या होते स्यापा-सा छा जाता था। अगर कहीं आवाजें सुनायी देती थीं तो रोने की; हंसी और गाने की आवाज कहीं न सुनायी देती थी।
        दिन को सुगंध की लपटें किस घर से आती हैं? लोग जिधर जाते थे, किसे इतनी फुरसत थी कि घर की सफाई करता, घर में सुगंध जलाता; धोबियों का अभाव था अधिकांश लड़ने के लिए चले गये थे, कपड़े तक न धुलते थे; इत्र-फुलेल कौन मलता!
        किसकी आंखों में मद की लाली झलकती है? लाल आंखें दिखाई देती थी; लेकिन यह मद की लाली न थी, यह आंसुओं की लाली थी। मदिरा की दुकानों पर खाक उड़ रही थी। इस जीवन ओर मृत्यु के संग्राम में विलास की किसे सूझती! लोगों ने सारा शहर छान मारा लेकिन एक भी आंख ऐसी नजर न आयी जो मद से लाल हो।
        कई दिन गुजर गये। शहर में पल-पल पर रणक्षेत्र से भयानक खबरें आती  थीं और लोगों के प्राण सूख जाते थे।
        आधी रात का समय था। शहर में अंधकार छाया हुआ था, मानो श्मशान हो। किसी की सूरत न दिखाई देती  थी। जिन नाट्यशालाओं में तिल रखने की जगह न मिलती थी, वहां सियार बोल रहे थे। जिन बाजारों में मनचले जवान अस्त्र-शस्त्र सजायें ऐंठते फिरते थे, वहां उल्लू बोल रहे थे। मंदिरों में न गाना होता था न बजाना। प्रासादों में अंधकार छाया हुआ था।
        एक बूढ़ा यूनानी जिसका इकलौता लड़का लड़ाई के मैदान में था, घर से निकला और न-जाने किन विचारों की तरंग में देवी के मंदिर की ओर चला। रास्ते में कहीं प्रकाश न था, कदम-कदम पर ठोकरें खाता था; पर आगे बढ़ता चला जाता। उसने निश्चय कर लिया कि या तो आज देवी से विजय का वरदान लूंगा या उनके चरणों पर अपने को भेंट कर दूंगा।

----------


## Rajeev

3
सहसा वह चौंक पड़ा। देवी का मंदिर आ गया था। और उसके पीछे की ओर किसी घर से मधुर संगीत की ध्वनि आ रही थी। उसको आश्चर्य हुआ। इस निर्जन स्थान में कौन इस वक्त रंगरेलियां मना रहा है। उसके पैरों में पर लग गये, मंदिर के पिछवाड़े जा पहुंचा।
        उसी घर से जिसमें मंदिर की पुजारिन रहती थी, गाने की आवाजें आती थीं! वृद्ध विस्मित होकर खिड़की के सामने खड़ा हो गया। चिराग तले अंधेरा! देवी के मंदिर के पिछवाड़े य अंधेर?
        बूढ़े ने द्वार झांका; एक सजे हुए कमरे में मोमबत्तियां झाड़ों में जल रही थीं, साफ-सुथरा फर्श बिछा था और एक आदमी मेज पर बैठा हुआ गा रहा था। मेज पर शराब की बोतल और प्यालियां रखी हुई थीं। दो गुलाम मेज के सामने हाथ में भोजन के थाल खड़े थे, जिसमें से मनोहर सुगंध की लपटें आ रही थीं।
        बूढ़े यूनानी ने चिल्लाकर कहा—यही देशद्रोही है, यही देशद्रोही है!
        मंदिर की दीवारों ने दुहराया—द्रोही है!
        बगीचे की तरफ से आवाज आयी—द्रोही है!
        मंदिर की पुजारिन ने घर में से सिर निकालकर कहा—हां, द्रोही है!
        यह देशद्रोही उसी पुजारिन का बेटा पासोनियस  था। देश में रक्षा के जो उपाय सोचे जाते, शत्रुओं का दमन करने के लिए जो निश्चय किय जाते, उनकी सूचना यह ईरानियों को दे दिया करता था। सेनाओं की प्रत्येक गति की खबर ईरानियों को मिल जाती थी और उन प्रयत्नों को विफल बनाने के लिए वे पहले से तैयार हो जाते थे। यही कारण था कि यूनानियों को जान लड़ा देने पर भी विजय न होती थी। इसी कपट से कमाये हुये धन से वह भोग-विलास करता था। उस समय जब कि देश में घोर संकट पड़ा हुआ था, उसने अपने स्वदेश को अपनी वासनाओं के लिए बेच दिया। अपने विलास के सिवा और किसी बात की चिंता न थी, कोई मरे या जिये, देश रहे या जाये, उसकी बला से। केवल अपने कुटिल स्वार्थ के लिए देश की गरदन में गुलामी की बेड़ियां डलवाने पर तैयार था। पुजारिन अपने बेटे के दुराचरण से अनभिज्ञ थी। वह अपनी अंधेरी कोठरी से बहुत कम निकलती, वहीं बैठी जप-तप किया करती थी। परलोक-चिंतन में उसे इहलोक की खबर न  थी, मनेन्द्रियों ने बाहर की चेतना को शून्य-सा कर दिया था। वह इस समय भी कोठरी के द्वार बंद किये, देवी से अपने देश के कल्याण के लिए वन्दना कर रही थी कि सहसा उसके कानों में आवाज आयी—यही द्रोही है, यही द्रोही है!
        उसने तुरंत द्वार खोलकर बाहर की ओर झांका, पासोनियम के कमरे से प्रकाश की रेखाएं निकल रही थीं और उन्हीं रेखाओं पर संगीत की लहरें नाच रही  थीं। उसके पैर-तले से जमीन-सी निकल गयी, कलेजा धक्-से हो गया। ईश्वर! क्या मेरा बेटा देशद्रोही है?
        आप-ही-आप, किसी अंत:प्रेरणा से पराभूत होकर वह चिल्ला उठी—हां, यही देशद्रोही है!

----------


## Rajeev

४
यूनानी स्त्री-पुरूषों के झुंड-के-झुंड उमड़ पड़े और पासोनियस के द्वार पर खड़े होकर चिल्लाने लगे-यही देशद्राही है!
    पासोनियस के कमरे की रोशनी ठंडी हो गयी, संगीत भी बंद था; लेकिन द्वार पर प्रतिक्षण नगरवासियों का समूह बढ़ता जाता था और रह-रह कर सहस्त्रों कंठो से ध्वनि निकलती थी—यही देशद्रोही है!
    लोगों ने मशालें जलायी और अपने लाठी-डंडे संभाल कर मकान में घुस पड़े। कोई कहता था—सिर उतार लो। कोई कहता था—देवी के चरणों पर बलिदान कर दो। कुछ लोग उसे कोठे से नीचे गिरा देने पर आग्रह कर रहे थे।
    पासोनियस समझ् गया कि अब मुसीबत की घडी सिर पर आ गयी। तुरंत जीने से उतरकर नीचे की ओर भागा। और कहीं शरण की आशा न देखकर देवी के मंदिर में जा घुसा।
    अब क्या किया जाये? देवी की शरण जाने वाले को अभय-दान मिल जाता था। परम्परा से  यही प्रथा थी? मंदिर में किसी की हत्या करना महापाप था।
    लेकिन देशद्रोही को इसने सस्ते कौन छोडता? भांति-भांति के प्रस्ताव होने लगे—
    ‘सूअर का हाथ पकडकर बाहर खींच लो।’  
    ‘ऐसे देशद्रोही का वध करने के लिए देवी हमें क्षमा कर देंगी।’
    ‘देवी, आप उसे क्यों नहीं निगल जाती?’
    ‘पत्थरों से मारों, पत्थरो से; आप निकलकर भागेगा।’
    ‘निकलता क्यों नहीं रे कायर! वहां क्या मुंह में कालिख लगाकर बैठा हुआ है?’
रात भर यही शोर मचा रहा और पासोनियस न निकला। आखिर यह निश्चय हुआ कि मंदिर की छत खोदकर फेंक दी जाये और पासोनियस दोपहर की धूप और रात की कडाके की सरदी में आप ही आप अकड जाये। बस फिर क्या था। आन की आन में लोगों ने मंदिर की छत और कलस ढा दिये।
    अभगा पासोनियस दिन-भर तेज धूप में खड़ा रहा। उसे जोर की प्यास लगी; लेकिन पानी कहां? भूख लगी, पर खाना कहां? सारी जमीन तवे की भांति जलने लगी; लेकिन छांह कहां? इतना कष्ट उसे जीवन भर में न हुआ था। मछली की भांति तडपता था ओर चिल्ला-चिल्ला कर लोगों को पुकारता था; मगर वहां कोई उसकी पुकार सुनने वाला न था। बार-बार कसमें खाता था कि अब फिर मुझसे ऐसा अपराध न होगा; लेकिन कोई उसके निकट न आता था। बार-बार चाहता था कि दीवार से टकरा कर प्राण दे दे; लेकिन यह आशा रोक देती थी कि शायद लोगों को मुझ पर दया आ जाये। वह पागलों की तरह जोर-जोर से कहने लगा—मुझे मार डालो, मार डालो, एक क्षण में प्राण ले लो, इस भांति जला-जला कर न मारो। ओ हत्यारों, तुमको जरा भी दया नहीं।
    दिन बीता और रात—भयंकर रात—आयी। ऊपर तारागण चमक रहे थे मानो उसकी विपत्ति पर हंस रहे हों। ज्यों-ज्यों रात बीतती थी देवी विकराल रूप धारण करती जाती थी। कभी वह उसकी ओर मुंह खोलकर लपकती, कभी उसे जलती हुई आंखो से देखती। उधर क्षण-क्षण सरदी बढती जाती थी, पासोनियस के हाथ-पांव अकडने लगे, कलेजा कांपने लगा। घुटनों में सिर रखकर बैठ गया और अपनी किस्मत को रोने लगा। कुरते की खींचकर कभी पैरों को छिपाता, कभी हाथों को, यहां तक कि इस खींचातानी में कुरता भी फट गया। आधी रात जाते-जाते बर्फ गिरने लगी। दोपहर को उसने सोचा गरमी ही सबसे कष्टदायक है। ठंड के सामने उसे गरमी की तकलीफ भूल गयी।
    आखिर शरीर में गरमी लाने के लिए एक हिमकत सूझी। वह मंदिर में इधर-उधर दौडने लगा। लेकिन विलासी जीव था, जरा देर में हांफ कर गिर पड़ा।

----------


## Rajeev

५
प्रात:काल लोगों ने किवाड खोले तो पासोनिसय को भूमि पर पड़े देखा। मालूम होता था, उसका शरीर अकड गया है। बहुत चीखने-चिल्लाने पर उसने आखें खोली; पर जगह से हिल न सका। कितनी दयनीय दशा थी, किंतु किसी को उस पर दया न आयी। यूनान में देशद्रोह सबसे बडा अपराध था और द्रोही के लिए कहीं क्षमा न थी, कहीं दया न थी।
    एक—अभी मरा है?
    दूसरा—द्रोहियों को मौत नहीं आती!
    तीसरा—पडा रहने दो, मर जायेगा!
    चौथा—मक्र किये हुए है?
    पांचवा—अपने किये की सजा पा चुका है, अब छोड देना चाहिए!
    सहसा पासोनियस उठ बैठा और उद्दण्ड भाव से बोला—कौन कहता है कि इसे छोड देना चाहिए! नहीं, मुझे मत छोडना, वरना पछताओगे! मैं स्वार्थी दूं; विषय-भोगी हूं, मुझ पर भूलकर भी विश्वास न करना। आह! मेरे कारण तुम लोगों को क्या-क्या झेलना पडा, इसे सोचकर मेरा जी चाहता है कि अपनी इंद्रियों को जलाकर भस्म कर दूं। मैं अगर सौ जन्म लेकर इस पाप का प्रायश्चित करूं, तो भी मेरा उद्धार न होगा। तुम भूलकर भी मेरा विश्वास न करो। मुझे स्वयं अपने ऊपर विश्वास नहीं। विलास के प्रेमी सत्य का पालन नहीं कर सकते। मैं अब भी आपकी कुछ सेवा कर सकता हूं, मुझे ऐसे-ऐसे गुप्त रहस्य मालूम हैं, जिन्हें जानकर आप ईरानियों का संहार कर सकते है; लेकिन मुझे अपने ऊपर विश्वास नहीं है और आपसे भी यह कहता हूं कि मुझ पर विश्वास न कीजिए। आज रात को देवी की मैंने सच्चे दिल से वंदना की है और उन्होनें मुझे ऐसे यंत्र बताये हैं, जिनसे हम शत्रुओं को परास्त कर सकते हैं, ईरानियों के बढते हुए दल को आज भी आन की आन में उड़ा सकते है। लेकिन मुझे अपने ऊपर विश्वास नहीं है। मैं यहां से बाहर निकल कर इन बातों को भूल जाऊंगा। बहुत संशय हैं, कि फिर ईरानियों की गुप्त सहायता करने लगूं। इसलिए मुझ पर विश्वास न कीजिए।
    एक यूनानी—देखो-देखो क्या कहता है?
    दूसरा—सच्चा आदमी मालूम होता है।  
    तीसरा—अपने अपराधों को आप स्वीकार कर रहा है।
    चौथा—इसे क्षमा कर देना चाहिए और यह सब बातें पूछ लेनी चाहिए।
    पांचवा—देखो, यह नहीं कहता कि मुझे छोड़  दो। हमको बार-बार याद दिलाता जाता है कि मुझ पर विश्वास न करो!
छठा—रात भर के कष्ट ने होश ठंडे कर दिये, अब आंखे खुली है।
पासोनियस—क्या तुम लोग मुझे छोड़ने की बातचीत कर रहे हो? मैं फिर कहता हूं, मैं विश्वास के योग्य नहीं हूं। मैं द्रोही हूं। मुझे ईरानियों के बहुत-से भेद मालूम हैं, एक बार उनकी सेना में पहुंच जाऊं तो उनका मित्र बनकर सर्वनाश कर दूं, पर मुझे अपने ऊपर विश्वास नहीं है।
एक यूनानी—धोखेबाज इतनी सच्ची बात नहीं कह सकता!
दूसरा—पहले स्वार्थांध हो गया था; पर अब आंखे खुली हैं!
तीसरा—देखद्रोही से भी अपने मतलब की बातें मालूम कर लेने में कोई हानि नहीं है। अगर  वह अपने वचन पूरे करे तो हमें इसे छोड़ देना चाहिए।
चौथा—देवी की प्रेरणा से इसकी कायापलट हुई है।
पांचवां—पापियों में भी आत्मा का प्रकाश रहता है और कष्ट पाकर जाग्रत हो जाता है। यह समझना कि जिसने एक बार पाप किया, वह फिर कभी पुण्य कर ही नहीं सकता, मान-चरित्र के एक प्रधान तत्व का अपवाद करना है।
छठा—हम इसको यहां से गाते-बजाते ले चलेंगे। जन-समूह को चकमा देना कितना आसान है। जनसत्तावाद का सबसे निर्बल अंग यही है। जनता तो नेक और बद की तमीज नहीं रखती। उस पर धूर्तों, रंगे-सियारों का जादू आसानी से चल जाता है। अभी एक दिन पहले जिस पासोनियस की गरदन पर तलवार चलायी जा रही थी, उसी को जलूस के साथ मंदिर से निकालने की तैयारियां होने लगीं, क्योंकि वह धूर्त था और जानता था कि जनता की कील क्योंकर घुमायी जा सकती है।
एक स्त्री—गाने-बजाने वालों को बुलाओ, पासोनियस शरीफ है।
दूसरी—हां-हां, पहले चलकर उससे क्षमा मांगो, हमने उसके साथ जरूरत से ज्यादा सख्ती की।
पासोनियस—आप लोगों ने पूछा होता तो मैं कल ही कल ही सारी बातें आपको बता देता, तब आपको मालूम होता कि मुझे मार डालना उचित है या जीता रखना।
कई स्त्री-पुरूष—हाय-हाय हमसे बडी भूल हुई। हमारे सच्चे पासोनियस! 
सहसा एक वृद्धा स्त्री किसी तरफ से दौडती हुई आयी और मंदिर के सबसे ऊंचे जीने पर खडी होकर बोली—तुम लोगों को क्या हो गया है? यूनान के बेटे आज इतने ज्ञानशून्य हो गये हैं कि झूठे और सच्चे में विवेक नहीं कर सकते? तुम पासोनियस पर विश्वास करते हो? जिस पासोनियस ने सैकड़ों स्त्रियों और बालकों को अनाथ कर दिया, सैकडों घरों में कोई दिया जलाने वाला न छोड़ा, हमारे देवताओं का, हमारे पुरूषों का, घोर अपमान किया, उसकी दो-चार चिकनी-चुपड़ी बातों पर तुम इतने फूल उठे। याद रखो, अब की पासोनियस बाहर निकला तो फिर तुम्हारी कुशल नही। यूनान पर ईरान का राज्य होगा और यूननी ललनाएं ईरानियों की कुदृष्टि का शिकार बनेंगी। देवी की आज्ञा है कि पासोनियस फिर बाहर न निकलने पाये। अगर तुम्हें अपना देश प्यारा है, अपनी माताओं और बहनों की आबरू प्यारी है तो मंदिर के द्वार को चिन दों। जिससे देशद्रोही को फिर बाहर न निकलने और तुम लोगों को बहकाने का मौका न मिले। यह देखो, पहला पत्थर मैं अपने हाथों से रखती हूं।
    लोगों ने विस्मित होकर देखा—यह मंदिर की पुजारिन और पासोनियस की माता थी।
दम के दम में पत्थरों के ढेर लग गये और मंदिर का द्वार चुन दिया गया। पासोनियस भीतर दांत पीसता रह गया।
वीर माता, तुम्हें धन्य है! ऐसी ही माता से देश का मुख उज्ज्वल होता है, जो देश-हित के सामने मातृ-स्नेह की धूल-बराबर परवाह नहीं करतीं! उनके पुत्र देश के लिए होते हैं, देश पुत्र के लिए नहीं होता।

----------


## Rajeev

लैला

यह कोई न जानता था कि लैला कौन है, कहां है, कहां से आयी है और क्या करती है। एक दिन लोगों ने एक अनुपम सुंदरी को तेहरान के चौक में अपने डफ पर हाफिज की एक गजल झूम-झूम कर गाते सुना – 
रसीद मुजरा कि ऐयामें गम न ख्वाहद मांद, 
चुनां न मांद, चुनीं  नीज हम न ख्वाहद मांद। 
और सारा तेहरान उस पर फिदा हो गया। यही लैला थी। 
लैला के रुप-लालित्य की कल्पना करनी हो तो ऊषा  की प्रफुल्ल लालिमा की कल्पना कीजिए, जब नील गगन, स्वर्ण-प्रकाश से संजित हो जाता है, बहार की कल्पना कीजिए, जब बाग में रंग-रंग  के फूल खिलते हैं और बुलबुलें गाती हैं। 
    लैला के स्वर-लालित्य की कल्पना करनी हो, तो उस घंटी की अनवरत ध्वनि की कल्पना कीजिए जो निशा की निस्तब्धता में ऊंटों की गरदनों में बजती हुई सुनायी देती हैं, या उस बांसुरी की ध्वनि की जो मध्यान्ह की आलस्यमयी शांति में किसी वृक्ष  की छाया में लेटे हुए चरवाहे के मुख से निकलती है। 
जिस वक्त लैला मस्त होकर गाती थी, उसके मुख पर एक स्वर्गीय आभा झलकने लगती थी। वह काव्य, संगीत सौरभ और सुषमा की एक मनोहर प्रतिमा थी, जिसके सामने छोटे और बड़े, अमीर और गरीब सभी के सिर झुक जाते थे। सभी मंत्रमुग्ध हो जाते थे, सभी सिर धुनते थे। वह उस आनेवाले समय का संदेश सुनाती थी, जब देश में संतोष और प्रेम का साम्राज्य होगा, जब द्वंद्व और संग्राम का अन्त हो जायगा। वह राजा को जगाती और कहती, यह विलासिता कब तक, ऐश्वर्य-भोग कब तक?  वह प्रजा की सोयी हुई अभिलाषाओं को जगाती, उनकी हृत्तत्रियों को अपने स्वर से कम्पित कर देती। वह उन अमर वीरों की कीर्ति सुनाती जो दीनों की पुकार सुनकर विकल हो जाते थे, उन विदुषियों की महिमा गाती जो कुल-मर्यादा पर मर मिटी थीं। उसकी अनुरक्त ध्वनि सुन कर लोग  दिलों  को थाम लेते थे, तड़प जाते थे। 
सारा तेहरान लैला पर फिदा था। दलितों के लिए वह आशा की दीपक थी, रसिकों के लिए जन्नत की हूर, धनियों के लिए आत्मा की जाग्रति और सत्ताधारियों के लिए दया और धर्म का संदेश। उसकी भौहों के इशारे  पर जनता आग में कूद सकती थी। जैसे चैतन्य जड़ को आकर्षित कर लेता है, उसी भांति लैला ने जनता को आकर्षित कर लिया था। 
और यह अनुपम सौंदर्य सुविधा की भांति पवित्र, हिम के समान निष्कलंक और नव कु सुम  की भांति अनिंद्य था। उसके लिए प्रेम कटाक्ष, एक भेदभरी मुस्कान, एक रसीली अदा पर क्या न हो जाता–कंचन के पर्वत खड़े हो  जाते, ऐश्वर्य उपासना करता, रियासतें पैर की धूल चाटतीं,  कवि कट जाते, विद्वान घुटने टेकते; लेकिन लैला किसी की ओर आंख उठाकर भी न देखती थी। वह एक वृक्ष की छांह में रहती भिक्षा मांग कर खाती और अपनी हृदयवीणा के राग अलापती थी। वह कवि की सूक्ति की भांति केवल  आनंद और प्रकाश की वस्तु थी, भोग की नहीं। वह  ऋषियों के आशीर्वाद की प्रतिमा थी, कल्याण में डूबी हुई, शांति में रंगी हुई, कोई उसे स्पर्श न कर सकता था, उसे मोल न ले सकता था।

----------


## Rajeev

२
एक दिन संध्या समय तेहरान का शहजादा नादिर घोड़े पर सवार उधर से निकला।  लैला गा रही थी। नादिर ने घोड़े की बाग रोक ली और देर  तक आत्म–विस्मृत की दशा में खड़ा सुनता रहा। गजल का पहला शेर यह था– 
मरा दर्देस्त अंदर दिल, गोयम जवां सोजद,
बगैर दम दरकशम, तरसन कि मगजी ईस्तख्वां सोजद। 
फिर वह घोड़े से उतर कर  वहीं  जमीन पर बैठ गया और सिर झुकाये रोता रहा। तब वह उठा और लैला के पास जाकर उसके कदमों पर सिर  रख दिया। लोग अदब से इधर-उधर हट गये। 
लैला ने पूछा -तुम कौन हो?
नादिर—तुम्हारा गुलाम। 
लैला—मुझसे  क्या चाहते हो?
नादिर –आपकी खिदमत करने का हुक्म। मेरे झोपड़े को अपने कदमों से रोशन कीजिए। 
लैला—यह मेरी आदत नहीं 
शहजादा फिर वहीं बैठ गया और लैला फिर गाने लगी। लेकिन गला थर्राने लगा,  मानो वीणा का कोई तार टूट गया हो। उसने नादिर की ओर करुण नेत्रों से देख कर कहा- तुम यहां मत बैठो। 
कई आदमियों ने कहा- लैला, हमारे हुजूर शहजादा नादिर हैं। 
लैला बेपरवाही से बोली–बड़ी खुशी की बात है। लेकिन यहां शहजादों का क्या काम?  उनके लिए महल है, महफिलें हैं और शराब के दौर हैं। मैं उनके लिए गाती हूँ, जिनके दिल में दर्द है, उनके लिए नहीं जिनके दिल में शौक है। 
शहजादा न उन्मत्त भाव से कहा–लैला, तुम्हारी एक तान पर अपना सब-कुछ निसार कर सकता हूं।  मैं शौक का गुलाम था, लेकिन तुमने दर्द का मजा चखा दिया। 
    लैला फिर गाने लगी, लेकिन आवाज काबू में न थी, मानो वह उसका गला ही न था। 
लैला ने डफ कंधे पर रख लिया और अपने डेरे की ओर चली। श्रोता अपने-अपने घर चले। कुछ लोग उसके पीछे-पीछे उस वृक्ष तक आये, जहां वह विश्राम करती थी। जब वह अपनी झोंपड़ी के द्वार पर पहुंची, तब सभी आदमी विदा हो चुके थे। केवल एक आदमी झोपड़ी से कई हाथ पर चुपचाप खड़ा था। 
लैला ने पूछा–तुम कौन हो?
नादिर ने कहा–तुम्हारा गुलाम नादिर। 
लैला–तुम्हें मालूम नहीं कि मैं अपने अमन के गोशे में किसी को नहीं आने देती?
नादिर—यह तो देख ही रहा हूं। 
लैला –फिर क्यों बैठे हो?
नादिर–उम्मीद दामन पकड़े हुए हैं। 
लैला ने कुछ देर के बाद फिर पूछा- कुछ खाकर आये हो? 
नादिर–अब तो न भूख है ना प्यास
लैला–आओ, आज तुम्हें गरीबों का खाना खिलाऊं, इसका मजा भी चखा लो। 
नादिर इनकार न कर सका। बाज उसे  बाजरे की रोटियों में अभूत-पूर्व स्वाद मिला। वह सोच रहा था कि विश्व के इस विशाल भवन में कितना आनंद है। उसे  अपनी आत्मा में  विकास का अनुभव हो रहा था।
जब वह खा चुका  तब लैला ने कहा–अब जाओ। आधी रात से ज्यादा गुजर  गयी। 
नादिर ने  आंखो  में आंसू भर कर कहा- नहीं लैला, अब मेरा आसन भी  यही  जमेगा। 
नादिर दिन–भर लैला  के नगमे  सुनता  गलियों में, सड़को पर  जहां वह  जाती उसके पीछे पीछे  घूमता रहाता। रात को उसी  पेड़ के नीचे  जा कर पड़ा रहता। बादशाह  ने समझाया मलका  ने समझाया  उमर ने मिन्नतें  की, लेकिन नादिर के सिर से लैला का सौदा न गया  जिन हालो लैला रहती थी  उन हालो  वह भी रहता था। मलका उसके लिए अच्छे  से अच्छे  खाने  बनाकर  भेजती, लेकिन नादिर उनकी ओर देखता भी न था--
लेकिन लैला के संगीत में जब वह क्षुधा न थी। वह टूटे हुए तारों का  राग,था जिसमें न वह लोच थ न वह जादू न वह असर। वह अब भी गाती थीर सुननेवाले अब भी आते थे।  लेकिन अब वह अपना दिल खुश करने को गाती थी और  सुननेवाले विह्वल होकर नही,  उसको  खुशकरने के लिए आते थे। 
इस  तरह छ महीने  गुजर गये। 
एक  दिन लैला गाने न गयी। नादिर  ने कहा–क्यों लैला आज गाने न चलोगी? 
लैला ने कहा-अब कभी न जाउंगा। सच कहना, तुम्हें अब भी मेरे गाने  में  पहले ही का-सा मजा आता है?
नादिर बोला–पहले से कहीं ज्यादा। 
लैला- लेकिन और लोग तो अब पंसद  नहीं करते। 
नादिर–हां  मुझे इसका ताज्जुब है।
लैला–ताज्जुब की बात नहीं। पहले मेरा दिल खुला हुआ 
था उसमें सबके लिए जगह थी। वह सबको खुश कर सकता था। उसमें से जो आवाज निकलती थी, वह सबके दिलो में पहुचती थी। अब तुमने उसका दरवाजा बंद कर दिया। अब वहां तुम्हारे सिवा और किसी के काम का नहीं रहा। चलो मै तुम्हारे  पीछे पीछे  चलुगी। आज से  तुम  मेरे मालिक  हो  होती हूं चलो मै  तुम्हारे पीछे पीछे चलूगा। आज से तूम मेरे  मालिक हो। थोडी सी आग  ले कर इस झोपड़ी  में  लगा दो। इस डफ को उसी में  जला दुंगी।

----------


## Rajeev

3
तेहरान  में घर-घर आनंदोत्सव हो रहा था।  आज शहजादा  नादिर लैला को ब्याह कर लाया था। बहुत दिनों  के बाद उसके  दिल  की मुराद पुरी हुई थी सारा तेहरान शहजादे  पर जान देता था।  और उसकी  खुशी  में शरीक था।  बादशाह ने तो अपनी तरफ  से मुनादी  करवा दी थी  कि  इस  शुभ  अवसर  पर धन  और  समय का अपव्यय  न  किया  जाय,  केवल लोग मसजिदो में जमा होकर खुदा से दुआ मांगे कि वह और बधू चिरंजीवी हो और सुख से रहें।  लेकिन अपने  प्यारे शहजादे की शदी में धन और धन  से अधिक  मूल्यवान समय का मुंह  देखना किसी  को गवारा न था। 
रईसो ने महफिलें सजायी। चिराग। जलो बाजे बजवाये गरीबों ने अपनी डफलियां  संभाली और सड़कों पर घूम घूम  कर उछलते  कूदते। फिरे। 
संध्या के समय शहर के सारे अमीर और रईस शहजादे को बधाई से चमकता और  मनोल्लास से खिलता हुआ आ कर खड़ा हो गया। 
काजी ने अर्ज की–हुजुर पर खुड़स की  बरकत हो। 
हजारों  आदमियों  ने कहा- आमीन! 
शहर की ललनाएं भी लैला को मुबारकवाद देने आयी।  लैला बिल्कुल सादे  कपड़े पहने थी। आभूषणों का कहीं नाम न था।
एक  महिला ने कहा–आपका सोहाग सदा सलामत रहे। 
हजारों कंठों  से ध्वनि निकली–आमीन!’

----------


## Rajeev

४
कई साल गुजर गये। नादिर अब बादशाह था। और लैला। उसकी मलका। ईरान का शासन इतने सुचारु रूप से कभी न हुआ था।  दोनों ही प्रजा के हितैषी थे, दोनों ही उसे सुखी और सम्पन्न देखना चाहते थे। प्रेम ने वे सभी कठिनाइयां दूर कर दी जो लैला को पहले शंकित करती रहती थी। नादिर राजसता का वकील था, लैला प्रजा–सत्ता की लेकिन व्यावारिक रुप से उनमें कोई भेद न पड़ता था। कभी यह दब जाता, कभी वह हट जाती। उनका दाम्पत्य जीवन आर्दश था। नादिर लैला का रुख देखता था, लैला नादिर का। काम से अवकाश मिलता तो दोनो बैठ कर  गाते बजाते, कभी नादियों को सैर करते कभी किसी वृक्ष की छांव में बैठे हुए हाफिज की गजले पढते और झुमते। न लैला में  अब उतनी सादगी थी न नादिर में अब उतना तकल्लुफ था। नादिर का लैला पर एकाधिपत्य थ जो साधारण बात न थी। जहां बादशाहो  की महलसरा में बेगमों के  मुहल्ले  बसते,थे, दरजनो और कैडियो से उनकी गणना होती  थीवहा लैला अकेली थी। उन महलो में  अब शफखाने, मदरसे  और पुस्तकालय थे।  जहां महलसरो का वार्षिक व्यय करोडों तक  पहुंचता था,  यहां  अब  हजारों  से आगे  न बढता था। शेष रुपये प्रजा हित  के कामों में खर्च कर दिये जाते,थे। यह  सारी  कतर व्योत लैला ने की थी। बादशाह नादिर था,  पर अख्तियार  लैला के हाथों में था। 
सब कुंछ था,  किंतु प्रजा संतुष्ट न थी  उसका  असंतोष दिन दिन बढता जाता था।  राजसत्तावादियों को भय था। कि  अगर यही हाल  रहा तो बादशाहत  के मिट जाने में  संदेह नहीं। जमशेद का लगाया हुआ वृक्ष जिसने  हजारों  सदियें से  आधी और तुफान का  मुकाबिला किया।  अब एक हसीना के  नाजुक  पर कातिल हाथों जड़  से उखाड़ा जा रहा है। उधर प्रजा सत्तावादियों कोलैला से जितनी आशाएं,थी सभी दुराशांएं सिद्ध हो रही थीं वे कहते अगर ईरान इस चाल से तरक्की केरास्ते पर चलेगा  तो इससे पहलेकि  वह  मंजिले मकसूद पर पहुंचे,  कयामत आ जायगी।  दुनिया हवाई जहाजपर बैठी उड़ी जा रही है। और हम अभी ठेलो पर  बैठते  भी डरते है कि कहीं  इसकी हरकत से  
दुनिया में भूचाल न आ जाय। दोनो दलो में आये  दिन  लडाइयों  होती रहती थी।  न नादिर के समझाने का  असर  अमीरो पर  होता था, न लैला के समझाने का  गरीबों  पर।  सामंत नादिर के खून के प्यासे  हो गये, प्रज्ञा लैला की जानी दुश्मन।

----------


## Rajeev

5
राज्य में तो  यह अशांति फैली  हुईथी, विद्रोह  की  आग  दिलों में  सुलग  रही थीा। और राजभवन में प्रेम  का शांतिमय राज्य था, बादशाह  और  मलका  दोनो प्रजा  -संतोष की कल्पना में मग्न थे। 
रात  का समय था।  नादिर  और लैला  आरामगाह  में बैठे  हुए, शतरंज की बाजी खेाल रहे थे।  कमरे में  कोाई  सजावट  न थी, केवल एक जाजिम  विछी हुई थी।
नादिर  ने  लैला  का हाथ  पकड़कर कहा- बस अब  यह ज्यादती नहीं,उ  तुम्हारी चाल हो चुंकी। यह देखों, तुम्हारा  एक  प्यादा पिट  गया। 
लैला ‘ अच्छा  यह शह।  आपके  सारे  पैदल रखे  रह  गये और बादशाह  को शह  पड  गयी। इसी पर दावा था। 
नादिर –तुम्हारे हाथ  हारने  मे जो  मजा  है, वह  जीतने  में नहीं।
लैला-अच्छा, तो गोया आप दिल  खुश कर रहे है।‘ शह बचाइए, नहीं दूसरी चाल  में  मात होती। 
नादिर–(अर्दब देकर)  अच्छा अब  संभल  जाना, तुमने मेरे बादशाह की तौहीन  की है। एक बार मेरा फर्जी उठा तो तुम्हारे प्यादों का सफाया  कर देगा। 
लैला-बसंत की भी खबर है। आपको दो बार छोड़ दिया, अबकी हर्गिज  न छोडूंगी।
नादिर-अब तक मेरे पास दिलराम (घोड़ा) है, बादशाह को कोई  गम नहीं
लैला – अच्छा  यह शह? लाइए अपने दिलराम को।’ कहिए अब तो  मात हुई?
नादिर-हां जानेमन अब मात हो गयी। जब मैही  तुम्हारी आदाओं  पर  निसार हो गया तब मेरा बादशाह  कब बच  सकता था। 
लैला–बातें न बनाइए, चुपके से इस फरमान पर दस्तखत कर  दीजिए जैसा आपने वाद किया था।
यह  कह कर लैला ने फरमान निकाला जिसे उसने खुद अपने मोती  के से अक्षरो से लिखा था। इसमे अन्न का आयात कर  घटाकर आधा कर  दिया  गया, था। लैला प्रजा  को भूली न थी, वह अब  भी उनकी हित कामना में  संलग्न रहती थी। नादिर ने इस  शर्त पर फरमान पर दस्तखत करने का वचन दिया था कि लैला उसे शतरंज में तीन बार मात  करे। वह सिद्धहस्त खिलाड़ी था  इसे लैला जानती थी, पर  यह शतरंज  की बाजी न थी, केवल विनोद था।  नादिर ने मुस्कारते हुए फरमान पर हस्ताक्षर कर दिये  कलम के एक  एक चिन्ह से प्रजा  की पांच करोड़ वार्षिक दर से मुक्ति हो गयी। लैला का मुख गर्व से आरक्त हो गया। जो काम बरसों के आन्दोलन से न हो सकता था, वह प्रेम कटाक्षों से कुछ ही  दिनों  में पुरा होगया।
यह सोचकर  वह फूली  न समाती थी कि  जिस वक्त  वह फरमान सरकारी पत्रे मं प्रकाशित हो जायेगा। और व्यवस्थापिका सभा के लोगो को इसके दर्शन होंगें, उस वक्त प्रजावादियों को कितना आनंद होगा। लोग मेरा यश गायेगें और मुझे आशीवार्द देगे।
नादिर प्रेम मुग्ध होकर उसके चंद्रमुख  की ओर  देख रहा था, मानो  उसका वश होता तो सौदंर्य की इस  प्रतिमा को हृदय में विठा लेता।

----------


## Rajeev

६
सहसा राज्य–भवन  के द्वार पर शोर मचने  लगा।  एक क्षण में मालूम हुआ कि  जनता का टीडी दल; अस्त्र शस्त्र से सृसज्जित राजद्वार पर  खड़ा दीवरो को  तोडने की चेष्टा कर रहा हे। प्रतिक्षण शारे  बढता जाता था और ऐसी आशंका होती थी कि  क्रोधोन्मत्त जनता द्वारों को तोडकर भीतर घूस आयेगी। फिर ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि कुछ लोग सीढिया लगाकर दीवार पर चढ़ रहे है। लैला लज्जा और ग्लानि से सिर झुकाय खड़ी थी उसके  मुख  से एक शब्द  भी  न  निकलता था। क्या यही वह जनता है, जिनके  कष्टों की कथा कहते हुए उसकी वाणी उन्मत्त हो  जाती थी? यही वह अशक्त, दलित  क्षुधा पीड़ित अत्याचार की वेदा से तड़पती हुई जनता है जिस पर वह अपने को अर्पण कर चुकी थी।
नादिर भी मौन  खड़ा था; लेकिन लज्जा से नही, क्रोध स उसका मुख तमतमा उठा था, आंखो से चिरगारियां निकल  रही थी बार बार ओठ चबाता और तलवार के कब्जे  पर हाथ रखकर रह जाता था वह बार बार लैला  की ओर संतप्त नेत्रो से देखता था। जरा इशारे की देर थी। उसका हुक्म पाते ही उसकी सेना इस विद्रोही दल  को यो भगा देगी जैसे आंधी। पतों  को  उड़ा  देती है  पर लैला से आंखे न मिलती थी।
आखिर वह अधीर होकर बोला-लैला, मै राज सेना को  बुलाना चाहता हूं क्या कहती हो?
लैला ने दीनतापूर्ण नेत्रो से देखकर कहा–जरा ठहर जाइए  पहले इन  लोगो से पूछिए  कि चाहते क्या है।
आदेश पाते ही नादिर छत  पर चढ़ गया, लैला  भी  उसक पीछे पीछे ऊपर  आ  पहुंची। दोनों अब जनता के सम्मुख आकर खड़े हो गये। मशलों के प्रकाश में लोगों न इन दोनो को छत पर खड़े देखा मानो आकाश से देवता उतर आयें हों, सहस्त्रो से ध्वनि निकली–वह खड़ी है लैला वह खड़ी।’ यह वह जनता थी जो लैला के मधुर संगीत पर मस्त हो जाया करती थी।
नादिर ने उच्च स्वर से विद्रोहियों को सम्बोधित किया–ऐ ईरान की बदनसीब रिआया। तुमने शाही महल को क्यो घेर रखा है? क्यों बगावत  का झंडा खडा किया है? क्या तुमको मेरा और अपने खुदा का बिल्कुल खौफ किया। है? क्या तुम  नहीं जानतें  कि मै अपनी आंखों के एक  इशारे से तुम्हारी हस्ती  खाक में मिला सकता हूं? मै तुम्हे हुक्म देता हुं कि एक  लम्हे के अन्दर यहां से चलो जाओं  वरना कलामे-पाक की कसम, मै तुम्हारे खून की नदी बहा दूंगा।
एक आदमी ने, जो विद्रोहियों का नेता मालूम होता था, सामने आकर कहा–हम उस वक्त तक न जायेगे, जब तक शाही  महल  लैला से खाली  न हो जायेगा।
नादिर ने बिगड़कर कहा-ओ नाशुक्रो, खुदा से डरो!’ तूम्हे अपनी मलका की शान  में ऐसी बेअदबी करते हुए  शर्म नही आती!’ जब से लैला तुम्हारी मलका हुई है, उसने तुम्हारे साथ किनती रियायते की है।‘ क्या उन्हें  तुम बिलकुल भूल गये?  जालिमो वह मलका है, पर वही खना खाती है जो तूम कुत्तों को  खिला देते हो, वही कपड़े पहनती है, जो तुम फकीरो को दे देते हो। आकर महलसरा में देखो तुम इसे अपने झोपड़ो ही की तरह तकल्लफु और सजावट से खाली पाओगे। लैला तुम्हारी मलका होकर भी  फकीरो की  जिंदगी  बसर  करती है, तुम्हारी खिदमत में हमेशा मस्त रहती है। तुम्हें उसके कदमो की खाक माथे पर लगानी चाहिए आखो का सुरमा बनाना चाहिए।  ईरान के तख्त पर कभी ऐसी गरीबो पर जान देने वाली उनके दर्द में शरीक होनेवाली गरीबो पर अपने को निसार करने वाली मलकाने कदम नही रखे और उसकी शान  में तुम ऐसी बेहूदा बातें करते हो।’ अफसोस मुझे मालूम हो गया कि तुम जाहिल इन्सानियत से खाली  और कमीने हो।’ तुम इसी  काबिल हो  कि  तुम्हारी गरदेन कुन्द छुरी से  काटी जायें तुम्हें पैरो तले  रौदां  जाये...
नादिर बात भी पूरी न कर पाया था कि विद्रोहियों ने एक स्वर से चिल्लाकर कहा-लैला हमारी दुश्मन है,  हम उसे अपनी मलका की सुरत में नही देख सकते।
नादिर  नेजोर से चिल्लाकर कहा-जालिमो, जरा खामोश हो जाओं,  यह देखो  वह  फरमान है जिस पर लैला ने अभी अभी मुझसे  जबरदस्तीर दस्तखत कराये है। आज से गल्ले का महसूल घटाकर आधा कर दिया गया है और  तुम्हारे सिर से महसूल का बोझ पांच करोड़ कम हो गया है। 
हजारो आदमियों ने शोर मचाया–यह महसूल बहुत पहले बिलकुल माफ हो जाना  चाहिए था। हम एक कौड़ी  नही दे सकते। लैला, लैला हम उसे अपनी मलका की सुरत में नही देख सकते।
अब बादशाह  क्रोध से  कापंने  लगा। लैला ने सजल नेत्र होकर कहा-अगर रिआया की यही मरजी है कि मैं फिर डफ बजा-बजा  कर गाती फिरुं तो  मुझे उज्र नहीं, मुझे यकीन है कि  मै अपने गाने से एक बार  फिर  इनके  दिल पर हुकूमत कर सकती हूं।
नादिर ने उत्तेजित होकर कहा- लैला, मैं रिआया की तुनुक मिजाजियों का गूलाम नहीं। इससे पहले कि मै तुम्हे अपने पहलू से जूदा करुं तेहरान की गलियां खून  से लाल हो जायेगी। मै इन बदमाशो को इनकी शरारत का मजा चखाता हूं। 
नादिर ने मीनार पर चढकर खतरे का घंटा बजाया। सारे तेहरान मे उसकी आवाज गूंज उठी, शाही फौज का एक  आदमी नजर  न आया।
नादिर ने दोबारा घंटा बजाया, आकाश मंडल उसकी झंकार से कम्पित  हो गया। तारागण कापं उठे; पर एक भी सैनिक  न निकला। 
नादिर ने तीससी बार घंटा बजाया पर उसका भी उत्तर केवल एक क्षीण प्रतिध्वनि ने दिया मानो किसी मरने वाले  की अतिंम प्रार्थना के शब्द हों।
नादिर ने माथा पीट लिया। समझ गया कि बुरे  दिन आ गये। अब  भी लैला को जनता के  दुराग्रह पर बलिदान करके वह अपनी राजसत्ता की रक्षा कर सकता था, पर लैला उसे  प्राणों से प्रिय थी  उसने  छत पर आकर लैला का हाथ पकड लिया और उसे लिये हुए सदर फाटक से निकला विद्रोहियों ने एक  विजय ध्वनि क साथ उनका स्वागत किया, पर सब के सब किसी गुप्त प्ररेणा के वश रास्ते से हट गये। 
दोनो चुपचाप  तेहरान  की गलियों में होते हुए चले  जाते, थे। चारों ओर अंधकार था।  दुकाने  बंदथी  बाजारों में सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था।  कोई घर से बाहर न निकलता था। फकीरों  ने भी मसजिदो में पनाह ले ली थी पर इन दोनो प्राणियो के लिए  कोई आश्रय न था। नादिर की कमर में तलवार थी, लैला के हाथ  में डफ था उनके विशाल ऐश्वर्य का विलुप्त चिह्न था।

----------


## Rajeev

7
पूरा साल गुजर गया। लैला और नादिर देश-विदेश की खाक छानते फिरते थे। समरकंद और बुखारा, बगदाद और हलब, काहिरा और अदन ये सारे देश उन्होंने छान डाले। लैला की डफ फिर जादू करने मेला लगी उसकी आवाज सुनते ही शहर  में हलचल मच जाती, आदमीयों का मेला लग जाता आवभगत होने लगती; लेकिन ये दोनो यात्री कहीं एक  दिन से अधिक न ठहरते थे। न किसी से  कुछ  मागंते न किसी  के द्वार  पर जाते। केवल  रुखा-सुखा भोजन कर  लेते  और कभी किसी वृक्ष के नीचे कभी पर्वत की गुफा में और  कभी सड़क  के किनारे रात काट  देते  थे। संसार के कठोर व्यवहार ने उन्हें विरक्त  हर दिया था, उसके प्रलोभन से कोसों दूर भागते थे। उन्हे अनुभव हो गया था कि यहां जिसके  लिए प्राण अर्पण कर दो  वहीं, अपना शत्रु हो जाता है, जिसके  साथ भलाई करो, वही बुराई की कमर बांधता है, यहा किसी से दिल न लगाना चाहिए। उसके पास बड़े-बड़े रईसो के निमंत्रण आते उन्हे एक दिन अपना मेहमान बनाने केलिए हजारो मिन्नतें  करते; पर लैला किसी की न सुनती। नादिर को अब तक कभी कभी बादशाहत की सनक सवार  हो जाती थी। वह चाहता था कि गुप्त रुप से  शक्ति संग्रह करके तेहरान पर चढ़ जाऊं  और बागियों  को  परास्त करके  अखंड राज्य करुं;  पर लैला  की  उदासीनता देखकर उसे  किसी से मिलने  जुलने का साहस न होता था। लैला उसकी प्राणेश्वरी थी  वह उसी  के  इशारों पर चलता था।
उधर ईरान में भी अराजकता फैली हुई थी। जनसत्ता से तंग आकर रईसो ने भी फौजे जमा  कर ली थी  और  दोनो दलो मे आये  दिन संग्राम होता रहता था। पूरा साल गूजर गया और खेत न जुते देश में भीषण  अकाल पड़ा हुआ था,व्यापार शिथिल था, खजाना खाली। दिन–दिन जनता की शक्ति घटती जाती थी और रईसो को जोर  बढता जाता था। आखिर यहां  तक नौबत  पहुंची  कि जनता ने हथियार डाल दिये  और  रईसो ने राजभवन  पर अपना  अधिकार जमा लिया। । प्रजा  के नेताओ को फांसी  दे दी  गयी,  कितने ही कैद कर दिये  गये और जनसत्ता का अंत हो गया।   शक्तिवादियों  को अब नादिर  की याद आयी। यह बात अनुभव से सिद्ध हो गयी थी कि देश  में प्रजातंत्र  स्थापित करने की क्षमता का अभाव  है।  प्रत्यक्ष  के लिए  प्रमाण की जरुरत न थी।  इस अवसर  पर   राजसत्ता ही  देश  का उद्धार  कर  सकती थी। वह भी मानी हुई बात  थी कि लैला  और नादिर को जनमत  से विशेष प्रेम न होगा।  वे सिंहासन पर बैठकर  भी  रईसो ही  के  हाथ  में कठपुतली  बने  रहेगें और रईसों को प्रजा पर मनमाने अत्याचार करने का अवसर  मिलेगा। अतएव आपस में  लोगों  ने  सलाह की और  प्रतिनिधि नादिर को  मना लाने   के लिये  रवाना  हुंए।

----------


## Rajeev

८
संध्या का समय  था। लैला  और नादिर दमिश्क  में एक वृक्ष के नीचे बैठे हुए थे। आकाशा पर लालिमा  छायी  हुई थी। और उससे  मिली हुई पर्वत मालाओं  की श्याम रेखा ऐसी मालूम हो रही थी मानो कमल-दल मुरझा गया हो। लैला उल्लसित नेत्रो से प्रकृति  की यह शोभा देख रही थी। नादिर  मलिन और चिंतित भाव से लेटा हुआ सामने के सुदुर प्रांत  की ओर तृषित  नेत्रों से देख रहा था, मानो इस  जीवन से तंग  आ गया है।
सहसा बहुत दूर गर्द उड़ती  हुई दिखाई दी और  एक क्षण  में ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि कुछ आदमी  घोड़ो  पर सवार चले आ रहे है। नादिर उठ बैठा और गौर से देखने  लगा कि ये कौन आदमी है। अकस्मात वह उठकर  खड़ा हो गया। उसका मुख मंडल दीपक  की भाति चमक उठा जर्जर शरीर  में एक विचित्र स्फुर्ति  दौड़ गयी। वह उत्सुकता से बोला–लैला, ये तो ईरान के आदमी, कलामे–पाक  की कसम, ये ईरान के आदमी है। इनके  लिबास  से साफ जाहिए  हो रहा है।
लैला–पहले मै, भी उन यात्रियों की ओर देखा और सचेत होकर  बोली–अपनी  तलवार संभाल लो,  शायद उसकी  जरुरत पड़े,। 
नादिर–नहीं लैला, ईरान केलोग  इतने कमीने  नहीं है कि  अपने बादशाह  पर तलवार उठायें।
लैला- पहले मै भी यही  समझती थी।
सवारों ने समीप आकर घोड़े रोक लिये। उतकर बड़े अदब से नादिर को सलाम किया।  नादिर बहुत जब्त करने पर भी अपने  मनोवेग  को  न रोक सका, दौड़कर उनके गले लिपट  गया।  वह अब बादशाह  न था, ईरान का एक  मुसाफिर था। बादशहत मिट गयी थी, पर ईरानियत रोम रोम में भरी हुई थ्री। वे तीनों आदमी  इस  समय ईरान के विधाता थे।  इन्हे वह  खूब पहचानता था। उनकी स्वामिभक्ति की वह कई बार  परीक्षा ले चुका था।  उन्हे  लाकर  अपने बोरिये पर बैठाना चाहा,  लेकिन वे  जमीन पर ही बैठे। उनकी दृष्टि से वह बोरिया उस समय सिंहासन था, जिस पर  अपने स्वामी  के सम्मुख वे  कदम न रख सकते थे।  बातें होने लगीं, ईरान की दशा  अत्यंत शोचनीय थी। लूट मार  का बाजार गर्म था, न कोई व्यवस्था थी न  व्यवस्थापक थे।  अगर यही दशा रही तो  शायद  बहुत जल्द उसकी गरदन  में पराधीनता  का  जुआ पड़  जाये। देश अब  नादिर  को ढूंढ रहा था। उसके सिवा कोई दूसरा उस डुबते हुए बेडे को पार  नहीं  लगा सकता था। इसी आशा से ये लोग उसके  पास  आये थे। 
नादिर ने विरक्त भाव से कहा- एक बार इज्जत ली, क्या अबकी  जान लेने  की सोची है? मै बड़े  आराम से हूं।’  आप मुझे दिक न करें।
सरदारों ने आग्रह करना शुरु किया–हम हुजूर का दामन न छोड़ेगे, यहां अपनी गरदनों पर  छुरी  फेर  कर हुजूर के कदमो पर जान दे देगे। जिन बदमाशों ने आपकी परेशान किया।  अब उनका कहीं निशान  भी नहीं रहा हम लोगो उन्हें फिर कभी सिर  न उठाने देगें ,सिर्फॅ हुजूर  की आड़ चाहिए। 
नादिर नेबात काटकर कहा-साहबो अगर आप  मुझे  इस इरादे  से  ईरान  का बादशाह बनाना चाहते है, तो माफ कीजिए। मैने इस सफर मे रिआया की हालत का गौर से मुलाहजा किया है और  इस नतीजे  पर पहुंचा हूं  कि सभी मुल्को में उनकी हालत खराब है। वे रहम के कबिल है ईरान  में मुझे कभी  ऐसे  मौके ने मिले थे। मैं रिआया को  अपने दरवारियों की आखों से  देखता था।  मुझसे  आप लोग यह उम्मीद  न रखे  कि रिआया को लूटकर आपकी  जेबें भरुगां। यह अजाब अपनी गरदन  पर  नही ने  सकता। मैं इन्साफ  का मीजान बराबर  रखूंगा और इसी  शर्त पर  ईरान चल सकता हूं। 
लैला ने मुस्कराते कहा-तुम रिआया का कसूर माफ  कर सकते हो,  क्योकि उसकी तुमसे कोई  दुश्मनी न थी। उसके दांत तो मुझे पर थे। मै उसे कैसे  माफ कर  सकती हूं। 
नादिर  ने गम्भीर भाव  से कहा-लैला, मुझं यकीन  नहीं आता कि  तुम्हारे मुंह से ऐसी बातें सुन  रहा हूं। 
लोगो ने समझा अभी उन्हें भड़काने की जरुरत ही क्या है। ईरान में चलकर देखा  जायेगा। दो चार मुखबिरो से रिआया के नाम पर ऐसे उपद्रव खड़े  करा देंगे कि इनके सारे ख्याल पलट  जायेगें। एक  सरदार  ने  अर्ज की- माजल्लाह; हुजूर यह क्या फरमाते है? क्या हम इतने नादान है कि  हुजूरं को  इन्साफ  के रास्ते से हटाना चाहेगें? इन्साफ हीबादशाह का जौहर है और हमारी  दिली आरजू है कि आपका इन्साफ ही नौशेरवां को भी शर्मिदां कर दे,। हमारी मंशा सिर्फ यह थी कि आइंदा से हम  रिआया को कभी ऐसा मौका  न देगें कि वह हुजूर की शान में  बेअदबी कर सके। हम अपनी जानें  हुजूर पर निसार  करने के लिए हाजिर रहेंगे।
सहसा ऐसा मालूम  हुआ कि सारी प्रकृति संगीतमय हो गयी है । पर्वत और वृक्ष, तारे, और चॉँद वायु और जल सभी एक स्वर से गाने लगे। चॉँदनी की निर्मल छटा में वायु के नीरव प्रहार में संगीत की तरंगें उठने लगी। लैला  अपना डफ बजा बजा कर गा  रही थी। आज मालूम हुआ, ध्वनि ही सृष्टि का  मूल है।द पर्वतों पर देवियां निकल निकल  कर नाचने  लगीं  अकाशा पर  देवता नृत्य करने लगे। संगीत ने एक नया संसार रच डाला। 
उसी दिन से जब कि प्रजा ने राजभवन के द्वार पर  उपद्रव मचाया था और लैला के निर्वासन पर आग्रह किया था, लैला के विचारों में क्रांति हो रही थी जन्म से ही उसने जनता  के साथ साहनुभूति करना सीखा था। वह राजकर्मचारियें को प्रजा  पर अत्याचार  करते देखती थी और  उसका कोमल हृदय तड़प उठता था। तब धन ऐश्वर्य  और  विलास से उसे  घृणा  होने लगती थी। जिसके कारण प्रजा को इतने  कष्ट  भोगने पड़ते है। वह  अपने में किसी ऐशी शक्ति का आह्वाहन करना चाहती थी कि जो आतताइयों के हृदय में दया और प्रजा के हृदय में अभय का संचार  करे।  उसकी  बाल कल्पना उसे  एक सिंहासन  पर बिठा  देती, जहां वह अपनी न्याय नीति से संसार  में युगातर उपस्थित  कर देती। कितनी  रातें  उसने यही स्वप्न देखने  में काटी थी।  कितनी बार  वह अन्याय  पीड़ियों  के  सिरहाने  बैठकर  रोयीथी  लेकिन जब एक दिन  ऐसा आया कि उसके  स्वर्ण स्वप्न आंशिक रीति से  पूरे  होने लगे तब उसे एक नया और कठोर अनुभव हुआ! उसने देखा प्रजा  इतनी सहनशील इतनी दीन और दुर्बल नहीं है, जितना वह समझती थी इसकी अपेक्षा  उसमें  ओछेपन,  अविचार और  अशिष्टता की मात्रा कहीं अधिक थी।  वह सद्व्यहार की  कद्र करना नही  जानती, शाक्ति पाकर उसका  सदुपयोग नहीं कर सकती। उसी  दिन  से उसका दिल  जनता से फिर  गया था। 
जिस   दिन नादिर  और लैला  ने फिर तेहरान  में  पदार्पण किया, सारा नगर उनका अभिवादन  करने  के लिए निकल पड़ा  शहर पर  आतंक छाया हुआ था।, चारो ओर करुण  रुदन  की  ध्वनि  सुनाई देती थी। अमीरों के मुहल्ले  में श्री लोटती फिरती थी गरीबो के  मुहल्ले  उजड़े  हुएथे,  उन्हे देखकर  कलेजा  फटा जाता था।  नादिर रो पड़ा, लेकिन लैला के होठों पर निष्ठुर  निर्दय हास्य छटा दिखा रहा था। 
नादिर  के सामने  अब एक विकट  समय्या थी। वह नित्य देखता कि  मै जो  करना चाहता हूं वह  नही होता और  जो नहीं करना चाहता वह  होता है  और  इसका कारण  लैला है, पर कुछ  कह न सकता था। लैला  उसके हर एक काम  में हस्तक्षेप करती रहती, थी। वह  जनता के उपकार और उद्धार के लिए  विधान करता, लैला उसमे कोई न  कोई  विध्न अवश्य डाल देती और  उसे चुप रह जाने  के सिवा और कुछ न सुझता लैला के लिए  उसने एक बार राज्य  का त्याग  कर दिया था  तब आपति-काल ने लैला की परीक्षा की थी  इतने  दिनों की विपति में उसे लैला के चरित्र का जो अनुभव प्राप्त  हुआ  था, वह इतना मनोहर इतना सरस था कि  वह लैला मय   हो गया था। लैला  ही उसका स्वर्ग थी, उसके प्रेम में रत रहना ही उसकी परम अधिलाषा थी। इस लैला के लिए वह अब  क्या कुछ न कर सकता था?  प्रजा की ओर साम्राज्य की उसके  सामने  क्या हस्ती थी। 
इसी भांति तीन साल बीत गये प्रजा  की दशा दिन दिन  बिगड़ती ही गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

९
एक दिन  नादिर शिकर खेलने गया। और साथियों  से अलग होकर जंगल में भटकता फिरा यहां तक कि रात हो गयी और साथियों का  पता न चला। घर लौटने का भी रास्ता न  जानता था। आखिर खुदा का नाम लेकर वह एक तरफ चला कि कहीं तो कोई  गांव या बस्ती  का  नाम निशान मिलेगा! वहां रात, भर पड़ रहुंगा सबेरे लौट जाउंगा। चलते  चलते जंगल के दूसरे सिरे पर उसे एक  गांव नजर आया। जिसमें मुश्किल से तीन चार घर होगें  हा, एक मसजिद अलबत्ता बनी  हुई थी। मसजिद मे एक दीपक टिमटिमा रहा था  पर किसी  आदमी  या आदमजात  का निशान न था।  आधी रात से ज्यादा बीत चुकी थी,  इसलिए किसी को कष्ट देना  भी उचित न था। नादिर ने घोड़े का एक पेड़ स बाध दिया और उसी मसजिद में रात काटने की ठानी। वहां एक  फटी  सी चटाई पड़ी हुई थी। उसी पर लेट गया। दिन भर तक सोता रहा; पर किसी की आहट पाकर चौका तो क्या देखता है कि एक  बूढा आदमी बैठा  नमाज पढ़ रहा है। उसे यह खबर न थी किरात गुजर गयी और यह फजर की  नमाज है। वह पड़ा–पड़ा देखता रहा। वृद्ध पुरुष  ने नमाज अदा कही फिर वह छाती के सामने अजिल फैलकर दुआ मांगने लगा। दुआ के शब्द सुनकर नादिर का खून सर्द हो गया। वह दुआ उसके राज्यकाल की ऐसी तीव्र, ऐसी वास्तिवक ऐसी शिक्षाप्रद आलोचना थी जो आज तक किसी  ने न की थी उसे  अपने जीवन में अपना अपयश सुनने  का  अवसर प्राप्त हुआ। वह  यह तो  जानता था कि  मेरा शासन आदर्श नहीं है, लेकिन उसने कभी यह कल्पना न की थी कि  प्रजा की विपति इतनी असत्य हो गयी है।  दुआ यह थी-
‘‘ए खुदा! तू ही गरीबो का मददगार और बेकसों का सहारा है।  
तू इस जालिम बादशह के जुल्म देखता है और तेरा वहर उस पर  नहीं  गिरता। यह  बेदीन काफिर  एक हसीन  औरत की  मुहब्बत में  अपने  को  इतना भूल गया है कि न आखों से, देखता है, न कानो से  सुनता है।  अगर देखता है तो  उसी औरत की आंखें से सुनता है तो  उसी औरत  के कानो से अब  यह  मुसीबत नहीं सही जाती। या तो तू उस  जालिम को  जहन्नुम पहुंचा दे;  या हम बेकसों को दुनिया से उठा ले। ईरान उसके  जुल्म से तंग  आ गया है। और तू ही उसके सिर से इस बाला को  टाल  सकता  है।’ 
बूढें ने तो  अपनी छ़डी संभाली और चलता हुआ, लेकिन नादिर मृतक की भातिं  वहीं  पड़ा रहा मानों उसे पर  बिजली  गिर पड़ी हों।

----------


## Rajeev

१०
एक  सप्ताह  तक नादिर दरबार में न आया, न किसी कर्मचारी को अपने  पास आने की आज्ञा दी। दिन केदिन अन्दर पड़ा सोचा करता कि  क्या करुं। नाम मात्र को कुछ खा लेता। लैला बार बार  उसके  पास जाती और कभी  उसका सिर  अपनी जांघ  पर रखकर  कभी उसके गले  में बाहें  डालकर पूछती–तुम क्यों इतने उदास और मलिन हो। नादिरा  उसे देखकर रोने लगता; पर मुंह से कुछ  न कहता। यश या लैला, यही  उसके  सामने कठिन  समस्या थी। उसक हृदय  में भीषण  द्वन्द्व रहाता और वह कुद निश्चय न कर सकता था। यश प्यारा था; पर लैला उससे भी  प्यारी थी वह बदनाम होकर जिंदा रह सकता था। लैला उसके रोम रोम में व्याप्त थी।
     अंत को उसने निश्चय कर लिया–लैला मेरी है  मै लैला का हूं। न मै उससे अलग  न वह  मुझेस जुदा। जो कुछ वह  करती है मेरा है, जो  मै  करता हू।  उसका है यहां मेरा और तेरा  का भेद  ही कहां? बादशाहत  नश्वार है  प्रेम अमर । हम  अनंत काल तक एक दूसरे के पहलू  में बैठे हुए स्वर्ग के सुख भोगेगें। हमारा प्रेम अनंत काल तक  आकाश में  तारे  की भाति चमकेगा।
नादिर प्रसन्न होकर उठा।  उसका मुख मंडल विजय की लालिमा से रंजित हो रहा था। आंखों में  शौर्य टपका पड़ता था। वह  लैला के प्रेमका प्याला  पीने जा रहा था। जिसे एक सप्ताह से उसने मुंह नहीं लगाया था। उसका हृदय उसी उमंग से उछता पड़ताथा। जो आज से पांच साल पहले उठा करती थी। प्रेम का फूल कभी नही  मुरझाता  प्रेम की नीदं  कभी नहीं  उतरती।
     लेकिन लैला  की आरामगाह के द्वार बंद थे और उसका उफ जो द्वार पर  नित्य एक खूंटी से  लटका रहता था,  गायब था। नादिर का कलेजा सन्न-सा हो गया। द्वार  बदं रहने का आशय तो यह हो सकता हे  कि लैला बाग में होगी; लेकिन उफ कहां गया? सम्भव है, वह उफ लेकर  बाग में गयी हो,  लेकिन यह उदासी क्यो छायी है? यह हसरत क्यो बरस रही है।’
     नादिर ने कांपते हुए हाथो से द्वार खोल  दिया। लैला अंदर न थी पंगल बिछा हुआ था, शमा जल रही थी, वजू  का पानी रखा हुआथा। नादिर  के पावं थर्राने लगे। क्या लैला रात को भी नहीं सोती? कमरे की एक एक बस्तु में लैला की याद थी,  उसकी तस्वीर थी ज्योति-हीन नेत्र।
     नादिर का दिल भर आया। उसकी  हिम्मत न पड़ी कि किसी से कुछ पूछे। हृदय इतना कातर हो गया कि हतबुद्धि की भांति फर्श  पर बैठकर बिलख-बिलख कर रोने लगा। जब जरा आंसू  थमे तब  उसने विस्तर को सूघां कि शायद  लैला  के स्पर्श की कुछ गंध आये; लेकिन खस और गुलाब की  महक क सिवा और कोई सुगंध न  थी।
       साहसा उसे  तकिये के नीचे से बाहर निकला हुआ एक कागज का पुर्जा दिखायी दिया। उसने एक हाथ से कलेजे को सभालकर पुर्जा निकाल लिया और सहमी हुई आंखो से उसे देखा। एक निगाह  में सब  कुछ मालूम  हो गया। वह नादिर की किस्मत का फैसला था। नादिर के  मुंह से निकला,  हाय लैला; और वह मुर्छित होकर  जमीन पर  गिर पड़ा। लैला  ने पुर्जे में  लिखा था-मेरे प्यारे नादिर तुम्हारी लैला तुमसे जुदा  होती है।  हमेशा के लिए । मेरी तलाश मत करना तुम  मेरा सुराग न पाओगे । मै तुम्हारी  मुहब्बत की लौड़ी थी, तुम्हारी बादशाहत की भूखी नहीं। आज एक हफते से देख  रही हूं तुम्हारी निगाह फिरी हुई है। तुम मुझसे नहीं बोलते, मेरी  तरफ आंख उठाकर नहीं देखते। मुझेसे  बेजार  रहते हो। मै किन किन अरमानों  से तुम्हारे पास  जाती हूं और कितनी मायूस  होकर लौटती हूं इसका तुम अंदाज नहीं कर  सकते। मैने इस सजा के लायक कोई काम नहीं किया। मैने जो कुछ  है, तुम्हारी ही भलाई केखयाल से।  एक  हफता मुझे रोते  गुजर गया। मुझे मालूम हो  रहा है कि  अब मै तुम्हारी नजरों से गिर गयी,  तुम्हारे दिल से निकाल दी गयी। आह! ये पांच साल हमेशा याद  रहेगें,  हमेशा तड़पाते रहेंगें! यही डफ ले कर  आयी थी, वही लेकर जाती हूं पांच साल मुहब्बत के मजे उठाकर जिंदगी भर केलिए हसरत का दाग लिये जाती हूं। लैला मुहब्बत की लौंडी थी, जब मुहब्बत न रही, तब लैला क्योंकर रहती? रूखसत!’

----------


## Rajeev

नेउर

आकाश में चांदी के पहाड़ भाग रहे  थे, टकरा रहे  थे गले मिल रहें थे, जैसे सूर्य मेघ संग्राम छिड़ा हुआ हो। कभी छाया हो जाती थी कभी तेज धूप चमक उठती थी। बरसात के दिन थे। उमस हो रही थी । हवा बदं  हो गयी थी।
       गावं के बाहर कई मजूर एक खेत की  मेड़  बांध रहे, थे। नंगे बदन पसीने  में तर कछनी कसे  हुए, सब के सब फावड़े  से मिटटी खोदकर मेड़ पर रखते जाते थे। पानी से  मिट्टी नरम  हो गयी थी।
      गोबर ने अपनी  कानी आंख मटकाकर  कहां-अब तो हाथ नहीं चलता भाई गोल भी छूट गया होगा, चबेना कर ले। 
      नेउर ने हंसकर कहा-यह मेड़ तो पूरी कर लो फिर चबेना कर लेना मै तो तुमसे पहले आया।
     दोनो ने सिर  पर झौवा उठाते हुए कहा-तुमने  अपनी जवानी में  जितनी घी खाया होगा नेउर  दादा उतना  तो  अब हमें  पानी  भी नहीं  मिलता। नेउर  छोटे डील का गठीला काला, फुर्तीला आदमी,था। उम्र पचास से ऊपर थी, मगर अच्छे अच्छे नौजवान उसके बराबर मेहनत न कर सकते थे  अभी दो तीन साल पहले  तक कुश्ती लड़ना  छोड    दिया था।
      गोबर–तुमने तमखू पिये बिना कैसे रहा जाता है नेउर  दादा?  यहां तो चाहे रोटी  ने मिले लेकिन तमाखू  के बिना नहीं रहा जाता। दीना–तो यहां से आकर  रोटी बनाओगे दादा? बुछिया कुछ नहीं करती?  हमसे तो दादा ऐसी मेहरिय से एक दिन न पटे। 
     नेउर के पिचक  खिचड़ी  मूंछो से ढके मुख परहास्य की स्मित-रेखा  चमक उठी  जिसने उसकी कुरुपता को  भी सुन्दर बनार दिया। बोला-जवानी तो उसी के साथ कटी है  बेटा, अब उससे  कोई काम नही होता। तो क्या  करुं।
गोबर–तुमने उसे सिर चढा रखा है, नहीं तो काम क्यो न करती? मजे से खाट पर बैठी  चिलम पीती रहती है  और  सारे गांव से लड़ा करती है तूम बूढे  हो गये, लेकिन वह तो अब भी जवान बनी है। 
दीना–जवान औरत उसकी क्या बराबरी करेगी? सेंदुर, टिकुली, काजल, मेहदी में तो उसका मन बसाता है। बिना किनारदार रंगीन धोती के उसे कभी उदेखा ही नहीं  उस पर  गहानों से भी जी नहीं भरता। तुम गऊ हो इससे निबाह हो जाता है, नहीं तो अब तक गली गली ठोकरें खाती होती।
गोबर – मुझे तो उसके बनाव  सिंगार पर गुस्सा आताहै । कात कुछन करेगी; पर खाने  पहनने  को अच्छा ही चाहिए। 
     नेउर-तुम क्या जानो बेटा जब वह आयी थी तो मेरे घर सात हल की खेती होती थी। रानी बनी बैठी  रहती  थी। जमाना बदल गया, तो क्या हुआ। उसका मन  तो वही है। घड़ी भर चूल्हे के सामने बैठ जाती है तो क्या हुआ! उसका मन तो वही है। घड़ी भर चूल्हे के सामने बैठ जाती है तो आंखे लाल हो जाती है और मूड़ थामकर पड़ जाती है। मझसे  तो यह  नही देखा जाता।  इसी दिन रात के लिए तो आदमी शादी ब्याह करता है और इसमे क्या रखा है। यहां से जाकर रोटी बनाउंगा पानी, लाऊगां, तब दो कौर खायेगी। नहीं तो मुझे क्या था तुम्हारी तरह चार फंकी मारकर एक लोटा पानी पी लेता।  जब से बिटिया मर गयी। तब से तो वह और भी लस्त हो गयी। यह बड़ा भारी धक्का लगा। मां की ममता हम–तुम क्या समझेगें  बेटा! पहले  तो  कभी कभी डांट भी देता था। अबकिस मुंह से डांटूं?
दीना-तुम कल पेड़ काहे को चढे थे, अभी गूलर कौन पकी  है?
     नेउर-उस बकरी के लिए थोड़ी पत्ती तोड़ रहा था। बिटिया को दूध  पिलाने को बकरी ली थी। अब बुढिया हो गयी है। लेकिन थोड़ा दूध दे देती है। उसी का दूध और रोटी बुढिया का आधार है।
      घर पहुंचकर नेउर ने लोटा और डोर उठाया और नहाने चला कि  स्त्री ने खाट पर लेटे–लेटे कहा- इतनी देर क्यों कर दिया करते हो? आदमी  काम के पीछे परान थोड़े ही देता है? जब मजूरी सब के बराबर मिलती है तो क्यो काम  काम केपीछे मरते हो?
नेउर का अन्त:करण एक माधुर्य से सराबोर हो गया। उसके आत्मसमर्पण से  भरे हुए  प्रेम में मैं की गन्ध भी तो  नहीं थी। कितनी स्नेह! और किसे उसके आराम की,  उसके मरने  जीने की चिन्ता है? फिर यह क्यों न अपनी बुढिया के लिए मरे?  बोला–तू उन  जनम में कोई देवी  रही होगी बुढिया,सच।
   ‘‘अच्छा रहने  दो  यह चापलूसी । हमारे आगे  अब कौन बैठा हुआ है, जिसके लिए इतनी हाय–हाय करते हो?’’
     नेउर गज भर की छाती किये स्नान करने चला गया। लौटकर  उसने मोटी मोटी  रोटियां बनायी। आलू चूल्हे में डाल दिये। उनका भुरता बनाया, फिर बुढिया और वह  दोनो साथ खाने बैठे। 
     बुढिया–मेरी जात से तुम्हे कोई सुख न मिला। पड़े-पड़े खाती हूं और तुम्हे तंग करती हूं और  इससे तो कहीं  अच्छा था कि भगवान मुझे  उठा  लेते।’ 
     ‘भगवान आयेंगे तो मै कहूंगा पहले मुझे ले चलों। तब इस सूनी झोपड़ी में कौन  रहेगा।’
      ‘तुम न रहोगे, तो मेरी क्या दशा होगी।  यह सोचकर  मेरी आंखो में अंधेरा आ जाता है। मैने कोई बड़ा  पुन किया था। कि तुम्हें पाया था। किसी और के साथ  मेरा भला क्या निबाह होता?’
      ऐसे मीठे  संन्तोष  के लिए नेउर क्या नहीं कर डालना चाहता था। 
 आलसिन लोभिन, स्वार्थिन बुढियांअपनी जीभ पर केवल मिठास रखकर  नेउर को नचाती थी जैसे कोई शिकारी कंटिये में चारा लगाकर  मछली  को खिलाता है।
पहले  कौन मरे, इस विषय पर आज  यह पहली ही बार बातचीत  न हुई थी। इसके  पहले भी  कितनी  ही बार  यह प्रश्न उठा था और या ही छोड़ दिया गया था;! लेकिन  न जाने  क्यों  नेउर ने अपनी  डिग्री कर ली थी और  उसे निश्चय था कि  पहले मैं जाऊंगा। उसके पीछे भी बुढिया जब तक  रह आराम से रहे, किसी के सामने हाथ न  फैलाये, इसीलिए वह मरता रहता था, जिसमे हाथ में चार पैसे जमाहो जाये।‘ कठिन से कठिन काम जिसे  कोई न कर सके  नेउर करता  दिन भर फावड़े कुदाल का काम करने के बाद रात को वह ऊख के दिनों में किसी की ऊख पेरता या खेतों की  रखवाली  करता, लेकिन दिन  निकलते जाते थे और  जो कुछ कमाता था  वह भी निकला जाता था। बुढिया के बगैर वह जीवन....नहीं, इसकी  वह कल्पना ही न कर  सकता था।
लेकिन आज  की बाते ने  नेउर को  सशंक कर  दिया। जल में एक बूंद रंग की भाति  यह शका उसके  मन  मे समा कर अतिरजितं होने लगी।

----------


## Rajeev

२
गांव में नेउर  को काम की कमी न थी, पर मजूरी तो वही मिलती थी, जो अब तक मिलती आयी थी; इस मन्दी में वह मजूरी भी नही रह गयी थी। एकाएक गांव में एक साधु कहीं से घूमते–फिरते आ निकले और नेउर के घर के सामने ही पीपल की छांह मे उनकी धुनी जल गई गांव वालो ने अपना धन्य भाग्य  समझा। बाबाजी का  सेवा स्त्कार करने के लिए सभी जमा हो गये। कहीं से लकड़ी आ गयी से कहीं से बिछाने  को कम्बल कहीं से आटा–दाल। नेउर के  पास क्या था।? बाबाजी के लिए भेजन बनाने की सेवा  उसने ली।  चरस आ  गयी , दम लगने लगा। 
 दो तीन  दिन  में ही बाबाजी की कीर्ति फैलने  लगी। वह  आत्मदर्शी है भूत भविष्य ब बात देते है। लोभ तो छू नहीं गया।  पैसा हाथ से नहीं छूते और भोजन भी क्या करते है। आठ पहर में एक  दो बाटियां खा ली;  लेकिन मुख दीपक  की  तरह दमक रहा है। कितनी  मीठी बानी है।! सरल हृदय नेउर बाबाजी का सबसे  बड़ा भक्त था।  उस पर कहीं बाबाजी  की दया  हो गयी। तो पारस ही  हो जायगा। सारा  दुख दलिद्दर मिट जायगा।  
भक्तजन एक-एक  करके  चले  गये थे। खूब  कड़ाके की  ठंड़ पड़ रही थी  केवल नेउर बैठा बाबाजी के पांव दबा रहा था। 
     बाबा जी ने कहा- बच्चा! संसार  माया है इसमें  क्यों फंसे हो? 
     नेउर ने नत मस्तक  होकर कहा-अज्ञानी हुं महाराज, क्या करूं?
 स्त्री है  उसे किस पर छोडूं!
     ‘तू समझता है तू स्त्री का  पालन  करता है?’ 
     ‘और कौन  सहारा  है उसे  बाबाजी?’
‘ईश्वर कुद नही  है तू ही  सब कुछ है?’
     नेउर  के मन  में जैसे ज्ञान-उदय  हो गया। तु इतना अभिमानी हो  गया है। तेरा इतना दिमाग! मजदूरी करते करते  जान  जाती है और तू समझता है  मै ही बुढिया का सब  कुछ हूं। प्रभु जो संसार का पालन  करते है, तु उनके काम में दखल देने का दावा  करता है। उसके  सरल करते है।  आस्था की ध्वनि सी उठकर उसे धिक्कारने लगी  बोला–अज्ञानी हूं महाराज!
     इससे ज्यादा वह और कुछ न कह सका। आखों से दीन विषाद के आंसु गिरने लगे।
बाबाजी ने तेजस्विता से कहा –‘देखना चाहता है ईश्वर का  चमत्कार! वह चाहे  तो क्षण भर मे तुझे लखपति कर दे। क्षण  भर में तेरी सारी चिन्ताएं। हर  ले! मै उसका एक तुच्छ भक्त हूं काकविष्टा;  लेकिन  मुझेमें भी इतनी शक्ति है कि तुझे पारस बना दूँ।  तू साफ दिल का, सच्चा ईमानदार आदमी है। मूझे तुझपर  दया आती है। मैने इस गांव में सबको ध्यान से देखा।  किसी में शक्ति नहीं  विश्वास नहीं । तुझमे मैने भक्त का हृदय  पाया तेरे  पास  कुछ  चांदी है?’’
      नेउर को जान पड रहा था कि सामने स्वर्ग का  द्वार है।
     ‘दस पॉँच रुपये होगे महाराज?’
‘कुछ चांदी के टूटे फूटे गहने नहीं है?’
     ‘घरवाली  के पास  कुछ  गहने है।’
‘कल रात को जितनी चांद मिल सके यहां ला और ईश्वर  की प्रभुता देख। तेरे  सामने मै चांदी की हांड़ी में रखकर  इसी धुनी में  रख दूंगा प्रात:काल  आकर हांडी निकला लेना; मगर इतना  याद रखना  कि उन अशर्फियो को अगर शराब पीने में जुआ खेलने में या  किसी दूसरे बुरे काम  में खर्च किया तो कोढी हो जाएगा।  अब जा सो रह। हां इतना और सुन ले इसकी चर्चा किसी से मत  करना घरवालों से भी नहीं।’
नेउर घर चला, तो ऐसा प्रसन्न था  मानो ईश्वर का हाथ उसके सिर पर है।  रात-भर उसे नींद नही आयी। सबेरे  उसने कई आदमियों से दो-दो चार चार  रुपये उधार लेकर पचास  रुपये जोडे! लोग उसका विश्वास करते थे।  कभी किसी  का  पैसा भी  न दबाता था। वादे  का  पक्का नीयत  का साफ। रुपये मिलने में दिक्कत न हुई। पचीस  रुपये उसके पास थे।  बुढिया से गहने कैसे ले। चाल चली। तेरे गहने  बहुत मैले हो गये है। खटाई से साफ  कर ले । रात भर खटाई में रहने  से नए हो जायेगे। बुढिया चकमे में आ गयी।  हांड़ी  में खटाई डालकर गहने भिगो दिए और जब रात को  वह सो गयी तो नेउर ने रुपये भी उसी हांडी  मे डाला  दिए और बाबाजी के पास पहुंचा। बाबाजी ने  कुछ मन्त्र पढ़ा। हांड़ी को छूनी की राख में रखा और नेउर को आशीर्वाद देकर विदा  किया।  
     रात भर  करबटें  बदलने  के बाद नेउर  मुंह  अंधेरे बाबा के दर्शन करने  गया। मगर बाबाजी  का वहां पता न था। अधीर  होकर  उसने धूनी की जलती हुई राख टटोली । हांड़ी  गायब थी। छाती धक-धक  करने लगी। बदहवास  होकर बाबा को खोजने लगा। हाट की तरफ गया। तालाब की ओर पहुंचा। दस  मिनट, बीस मिनट, आधा घंटा! बाबा का कहीं निशान नहीं। भक्त आने  लगे।  बाबा कहां गए? कम्बल भी नही बरतन भी नहीं!
     भक्त ने कहा–रमते साधुओं का क्या ठिकाना! आज यहां कल वहां, एक जगह  रहे तो साधु कैसे?  लोगो से हेल-मेल हो जाए, बन्धन में पड़ जायें।
     ‘सिद्ध थे।’
‘लोभ तो छू नहीं गया था।’
     नेउर कहा है? उस पर बड़ी दया करते थे। उससे कह गये होगे।’ 
नेउर  की तलाश होने लगी,  कहीं पता नहीं। इतने में बुढिया नेउर को पुकारती हुई घर में से निकली। फिर कोलाहल मच  गया। बुढिया रोती थी और  नेउर को  गालियां देती थी।
     नेउर खेतो की मेड़ो से बेतहाशा भागता चला जाता था।  मानो उस पापी संसार इस निकल जाएगा।
     एक आदमी ने कहा- नेउर ने कल मुझसे  पांच रुपये लिये थे। आज सांझ को देने को कहा था।
      दूसरा–हमसे भी दो  रूपये  आज  ही  के वादे  पर लिये थे।
     बुढ़िया  रोयी–दाढीजार मेरे सारे  गहने लेगया। पचीस  रुपये  रखे थे
वह  भी  उठा  ले गया। 
       लोग समझ गये, बाबा कोई धूर्त था। नेउर को साझा दे गया।  ऐसे-ऐसे  ठग  पड़े है संसार में। नेउर  के बारे में बारे में  किसी  को  ऐसा  संदेह  नहीं थी। बेचारा सीधा आदमी आ गया पट्टी में।  मारे लाज  के  कहीं छिपा बैठा होगा

----------


## Rajeev

३
तीन महीने  गुजर गये।
झांसी जिले में धसान नदी  के किनारे एक  छोटा सा गांव है- काशीपुर  नदी  के किनारे  एक  पहाड़ी टीला है। उसी  पर  कई दिन  से एक साधु ने अपना आसन जमाया है। नाटे कद का  आदमी है, काले  तवे  का-सा रंग देह गठी हुई। यह नेउर है जो  साधु बेश में दुनिया को  धोखा  दे रहा है।  वही सरल निष्कपट  नेउर है  जिसने  कभी पराये माल की ओर आंख नहीं उठायो जो  पसीना  की रोटी  खाकर मग्न था। घर की गावं  की और बुढिया  की याद  एक क्षण  भी उसे  नहीं भूलती इस जीवन में फिर कोई  दिन  आयेगा।  कि वह अपने  घर पहुंचेगा और फिर उस  संसार मे  हंसता- खेलता  अपनी  छोटी–छोटी चिन्ताओ  और  छोटी–छोटी आशाओ के बीच  आनन्द से रहेगा। वह जीवन कितना  सुखमय  था।  जितने  थे। सब  अपने थे सभी आदर करते थे। सहानुभूति रखते थे।  दिन भर  की  मजूरी, थोड़ा-सा अनाज  या थोड़े से पैसे लेकार  घर आता था, तो बुधिया  कितने  मीठे  स्नेह  से उसका स्वागत  करती थी। वह सारी मेहनत, सारी थकावट  जैसे उसे मिठास में  सनकर और मीठी  हो जाती थी। हाय वे दिन फिर कब आयेगे? न जाने  बुधिया कैसे रहती होगी। कौन उसे पान की तरह फेरेगा? कौन उसे  पकाकर खिलायेगा?  घर में पैसा भी  तो नहीं  छोड़ा गहने  तक  ड़बा दिये। तब उसे क्रोध आता।  कि उस बाबा को पा जाय, तो कच्च हीखा जाए। हाय लोभ! लोभ!
     उनके  अनन्य भक्तो में एक  सुन्दरी युवती भी थी  जिसके पति ने उसे त्याग दिया था। उसका बाप फौजी-पेंशनर था, एक पढे लिखे  आदमी  से लड़की  का विवाह किया: लेकिन लड़का मॉँ के कहने  में था और युवती  की  अपनी  सांस से न  पटती। वह चा हती थी शौहर  के  साथ सास से  अलग  रहे  शौहर  अपनी मां  से अलग होने पर न राजी  हुआ।  वह रुठकर  मैके  चली  आयी।  तब से तीन साल हो गये थे और ससुराल से एक बार भी  बुलावा न आया न पतिदेव  ही आये। युवती  किसी  तरह पति को  अपने  वश में कर लेना चाहती थी। महात्माओं  के लिए  तरह पति को  अपने वश  में कर  लेना चाहती थी महात्माओ  के लिए  किसी का दिल फेर देना ऐसा क्या मुशिकल  है! हां,  उनकी दया चाहिए।
      एक   दिन  उसने एकान्त  में बाबाजी से अपनी विपति कह सुनायी। नेउर को जिस शिकार की  टोह थी वह आज मिलता  हूआ जान पड़ा गंभीर भाव से बोला-बेटी मै न  सिद्ध हूं न महात्मा न मै संसार के झमेलो  में पड़ता हूं पर तेरी सरधा और परेम  देखकर तुझ पर दया आती हौ। भगवान ने चाहा तो  तेरा मनोरध   पूरा हो जायेगा।
     ‘आप समर्थ  है और मुझे  आपके   ऊपर विश्वास है।’
     ‘भगवान की जो इच्छा होगी  वही होगा।’
     ‘इस अभागिनी की  डोगी आप वही होगा।’
     ‘मेरे भगवान आप ही हो।’
     नेउर ने मानो धर्म-सकटं में पड़कर  कहा-लेकिन बेटी, उस काम में बड़ा अनुष्ठान करना पडेगा।  और अनुष्ठान में  सैकड़ो हजारों का खर्च  है। उस पर  भी तेरा काज सिद्ध होगा  या नही, यह  मै नहीं कह सकता। हां मुझसे जो कुछ हो सकेगा, वह मै कर दूंगा। पर सब कुछ भगवान के  हाथ में है। मै माया को  हाथ  से नहीं  छूता; लेकिन तेरा दुख  नही देखा जाता।
     उसी रात को युवती ने अपने सोने के गहनों  की पेटारी लाकर  बाबाजी  के चरणों पर रख दी  बाबाजी ने कांपते  हुए हाथों से पेटारी  खोली  और  चन्द्रमा के  उज्जवल  प्रकाश में आभूषणो  को देखा । उनकी बाधे झपक गयीं  यह सारी माया उनकी है वह  उनके सामने  हाथ बाधे खड़ी कह  रही है  मुझे अंगीकार कीजिए  कुछ भी तो  करना नही है  केवल पेटारी लेकर अपने सिरहाने रख लेना है और युवती को आशीर्वाद  देकर विदा  कर देना है। प्रात काल वह आयेगी उस वक्त वह उतना दूर होगें  जहां  उनकी टागे ले जायेगी। ऐसा आशातीत  सौभाग्य! जब  वह रुपये से भरी थैलियां  लिए  गांव में  पहुंचेगे और बुधिया के सामने रख देगे! ओह!  इससे बडे आनन्द  की तो वह कल्पना भी नहीं कर सकते।
     लेकिन न जाने क्यों  इतना जरा सा काम भी उससे नहीं  हो सकता था। वह पेटारी को उठाकर  अपने सिरहाने  कंबल  के नीचे  दबाकर  नहीं रख सकता। है।  कुछ  नहीं; पर उसके लिए असूझ है, असाध्य है वह उस पेटारी  की ओर हाथ भी नही  बढा सकता है इतना कहने मे  कौन  सी दुनिया उलटी जाती है।  कि बेटी इसे उठाकर इस  कम्बल के नीचे  रख दे। जबान  कट तो न जायगी, ;मगर अब  उसे मालूम  होता कि   जबान  पर भी  उसका  काबू नही है। आंखो के इशारे  से भी   यह काम हो सकता है। लेकिन  इस समय आंखे  भीड़ बगावत  कर रही है। मन का राजा  इतने मत्रियों और सामन्तो  के होते  हुए भी अशक्त है निरीह है  लाख  रुपये  की थैली  सामने  रखी  हो   नंगी तलवार  हाथ में हो गाय मजबूत रस्सी  के सामने  बंधी हो, क्या उस गाय की गरदन पर उसके हाथ  उठेगें।  कभी  नहीं  कोई  उसकी गरदन  भले ही काट ले। वह गऊ की हत्या  नही कर सकता। वह परित्याक्ता  उसे   उसी गउ  की हत्या  नही  कर सकता   वह  पपित्याक्ता  उसे  उसी  गऊ की  तरह लगर ही थी।  जिस  अवसर को  वह तीन महीने खोज रहा है उसे पाकर  आज उसकी आत्मा कांप रही है। तृष्णा किसी वन्य जन्तु  की भांति अपने  संस्कारे से आखेटप्रिय  है लेकिन जंजीरो से बधे–बधे  उसके नख गिर गये है और दातं  कमजोर  हो गये हैं।
     उसने रोते हुंए कहा–बेटी पेटारी उठा ले जाओ। मै तुम्हारी परीक्षा  कर रहा था। मनोरथ  पूरा हो जायेगा।
चॉँद नदी  के पार  वृक्षो  की गोद  में विश्राम कर चुका था।  नेउर धीरे से उठा और धसान मे स्नान  करके  एक  ओर चल दिया। भभूत और तिलक  से उसे घृणा  हो रही थी  उसे आश्चर्य हो रहा था  कि वह घर  से निकला  ही कैसे?  थोड़े  उपहास के भय से! उसे  अपने  अन्दर  एक विचित्र उल्लास  का अनुभव  हो रहा था मानो वह बेड़ियो  से मुक्त हो गया हो  कोई बहुत बड़ी चिजय प्राप्त की हो।

----------


## Rajeev

4
आठवे दिन  नेउर गांव पहुंच गया। लड़को  ने दौठकर उछल कुछकर,  उसकी लकड़ी उसके हाथ उसका स्वागत किया।
        एक लड़के ने कहा काकी तो मरगयी दादा।
     नेउर के पांव जैसे बंध गये मुंह के  दोनो कोने  नीचे  झुके गये। दीनविषाद आखों में चमक उठा कुछ बोला नहीं, कुछ पूछा भी नहीं। पल्भर जैसे निस्संज्ञ खड़ा रहा फिर बडी तेजी से अपनी झोपड़ी  की ओर चला। बालकवृनद  भी उसके  पीछे दौडे मगर उनकी  शरारत और चंचलता भागचली थी।  झोपड़ी  खुली पड़ी थी बुधिया की चारपाई जहा की तहां थी। उसकी चिलम और नारियल  ज्यो  के ज्यो धरे  हुए थे। एक कोने  में दो चार  मिटटी  और  पीतल  के बरतन  पडे हुंए थे  लडेक  बाहर  ही खडे  रह गये  झेपडी के अन्दर  कैसे  जाय  वहां बुधिया बैठी  है।
     गांव मे भगदड मच गयी। नेउर दादा आ गये। झोपड़ी के द्वार पर  भीड़  लग गयी प्रशनो  कातांता बध गया।–तूम इतने  दिनोकहां थे। दादा? तुम्हारे जाने के बाद  तीसरे ही दिन काकी चल बसीं रात दिन तुम्हें गालियां देती थी। मरते मरते तुम्हे गरियाती  ही रही। तीसरे दिन आये तो मेरी  पड़ी क्थी। तुम इतने दिन कहा रहे? 
     नेउर ने कोई  जवाब न दिया।  केवल  शुन्य निराश  करुण आहत नेत्रो से लोगो की ओर देखता रहा मानो उसकी वाणी हर  लीगयी है। उस  दिन से किसी ने उसे  बोलते या रोते-हंसते नहीं देखा।
      गांव से  आध मील पर  पक्की  सड़क है। अच्छी  आमदरफत है।  नेउर  बेड सबेरे  जाकर सड़क  के किनारे  एक पेड के नीचे  बैठ जाता है। किसी से  कुछ मांगता नही पर राहगीर  कूछ न कुछ दे ही देते है।– चेबना अनाज पैसे। सध्यां सयम वह  अपनी झोपड़ी मे आ जाता है, चिराग  जलाता है भोजन बनाता है, खाना है और  उसी खाट पर पड़ा  रहता है। उसके जीवन, मै जो एक  संचालक शक्ति थी,वह लुप्त हो गयी  है ै वह  अब केवल जीवधारी है। कितनी  गहरी मनोव्यधा है। गांव में प्लेग आया।  लोग  घर छोड़ छोड़कर भागने  लगे  नेउर  को अब  किसी की  परवाह  न थी। न  किसी को उससे भय था न  प्रेम। सारा गांव भाग  गया। नेउर अपनी  झोपड़ी से   न निकला  और  आज भी वह  उसी पेउ़  के नीचे  सड़क  के किनारे उसी तरह मौन  बैठा  हुआ  नजर  आता है- निश्चेष्ट, निर्जीव।‘

----------


## Rajeev

शूद्रा

मां और बेटी एक झोंपड़ी में गांव के उसे सिरे पर रहती थीं। बेटी बाग से पत्तियां बटोर लाती, मां भाड़-झोंकती। यही उनकी जीविका थी। सेर-दो सेर अनाज मिल जाता था, खाकर पड़ रहती थीं। माता विधवा था, बेटी क्वांरी, घर में और कोई आदमी न था। मां का नाम गंगा था, बेटी का गौरा!
गंगा को कई साल से यह चिन्ता लगी हुई थी कि कहीं गौरा की सगाई हो जाय, लेकिन कहीं बात पक्की  न होती थी। अपने पति के मर जाने के बाद गंगा ने कोई दूसरा घर न किया था, न कोई दूसरा धन्धा ही करती थी। इससे लोगों को संदेह हो गया था कि आखिर इसका  गुजर कैसे होता है! और लोग तो छाती फाड़-फाड़कर काम करते हैं, फिर भी पेट-भर अन्न मयस्सर नहीं होता। यह स्त्री कोई धंधा नहीं करती, फिर भी मां-बेटी आराम से रहती हैं, किसी के सामने हाथ नहीं फैलातीं। इसमें कुछ-न-कुछ रहस्य अवश्य है। धीरे-धीरे यह संदेह और भी द़ृढ़ हो गया और अब तक जीवित था। बिरादरी में कोई गौरा से सगाई करने पर राजी न होता था। शूद्रों की बिरादरी बहुत  छोटी होती है। दस-पांच कोस से अधिक उसका क्षेत्र नहीं होता, इसीलिए एक दूसरे के गुण-दोष किसी से छिपे नहीं रहते, उन पर परदा ही डाला जा सकता है। 
     इस भ्रांति को शान्त करने के लिए  मां ने बेटी  के साथ कई तीर्थ-यात्राएं कीं। उड़ीसा तक हो आयी, लेकिन संदेह न मिटा। गौरा युवती थी, सुन्दरी थी, पर उसे किसी ने कुएं पर या खेतों में हंसते-बोलते नहीं देखा। उसकी निगाह कभी ऊपर उठती ही न थी। लेकिन ये बातें भी संदेह को और पुष्ट करती थीं। अवश्य कोई- न- कोई रहस्य है। कोई युवती इतनी सती नहीं हो सकती। कुछ गुप-चुप की बात अवश्य है। 
यों ही दिन गुजरते जाते थे। बुढ़िया दिनोंदिन  चिन्ता से घुल रही थी। उधर सुन्दरी की मुख-छवि दिनोंदिन निहरती जाती थी। कली खिल कर फूल हो रही थी।

----------


## Rajeev

२
एक दिन एक परदेशी गांव से होकर निकला। दस-बारह कोस से आ रहा था। नौकरी की खोज में कलकत्ता  जा रहा था। रात हो गयी। किसी कहार का घर पूछता हुआ गंगा के  घर आया। गंगा ने उसका खूब आदर-सत्कार किया, उसके लिए गेहूं का आटा लायी, घर से बरतन निकालकर दिये। कहार ने पकाया, खाया, लेटा, बातें होने लगीं। सगाई की चर्चा छिड़ गयी।  कहार जवान था, गौरा पर निगाह पड़ी, उसका रंग-ढंग देखा, उसकी सजल छवि ऑंखों में खुब गयी। सगाई करने पर राजी हो गया। लौटकर घर चला गया। दो-चार गहने अपनी बहन के यहां से लाया; गांव के बजाज ने कपड़े उधार दे दिये। दो-चार भाईबंदों के साथ सगाई करने आ पहुंचा। सगाई हो गयी, यही रहने लगा। गंगा बेटी और दामाद को आंखों से दूर न कर सकती थी।
परन्तु दस ही पांच दिनों में मंगरु के कानों में इधर-उधर की बातें पड़ने लगीं। सिर्फ बिरादरी ही  के नहीं, अन्य जाति वाले भी उनके कान भरने लगे।  ये बातें सुन-सुन कर मंगरु पछताता था कि नाहक यहां फंसा। पर गौरा को छोड़ने का ख्याल कर उसका दिल कांप उठता था। 
एक महीने के बाद मं गरु अपनी बहन के गहने लौटाने गया। खाने के समय उसका बहनोई उसके साथ भोजन करने न बैठा।  मंगरु को कुछ  संदेह हुआ, बहनोई से बोला- तुम क्यों नहीं आते?
बहनोई ने कहा-तुम खा लो, मैं फिर खा लूंगा। 
मंगरु – बात क्या है? तु खाने क्यों नहीं उठते? 
बहनोई –जब तक पंचायत न होगी, मैं तुम्हारे साथ कैसे खा सकता हूं? तुम्हारे लिए बिरादरी भी नहीं छोड़ दूंगा। किसी से पूछा न गाछा, जाकर एक हरजाई से सगाई  कर ली। 
मंगरु चौके पर उठ आया, मिरजई पहनी और ससुराल चला आया। बहन खड़ी रोती रह गयी। 
उसी रात  को वह किसी वह किसी से कुछ कहे-सुने बगैर, गौरा को छोड़कर कहीं चला गया। गौरा नींद में मग्न थी। उसे क्या खबर थी कि वह रत्न, जो मैंने इतनी     तपस्या के बाद पाया है, मुझे सदा के लिए छोड़े चला जा रहा है।

----------


## Rajeev

३
कई साल बीत गये। मंगरु का कुछ पता न चला। कोई पत्र तक न आया, पर गौरा  बहुत प्रसन्न थी। वह मांग में सेंदुर डालती, रंग बिरंग के कपड़े पहनती और अधरों पर मिस्सी के धड़े जमाती। मंगरु भजनों की एक पुरानी किताब छोड़ गया था। उसे कभी-कभी पढ़ती और गाती। मंगरु ने उसे हिन्दी सिखा  दी थी। टटोल-टटोल कर भजन पढ़ लेती थी। 
पहले वह अकेली बैठली रहती। गांव की और स्त्रियों के साथ बोलते-चालते उसे शर्म आती थी। उसके पास वह वस्तु न थी, जिस पर दूसरी स्त्रियां गर्व करती थीं। सभी अपने-अपने पति की चर्चा  करतीं। गौरा के पति कहां था? वह किसकी  बातें करती! अब उसके भी पति था। अब  वह अन्य स्त्रियों के साथ इस विषय पर बातचीत  करने की अधिकारिणी थी। वह भी मंगरु की चर्चा करती, मंगरु कितना स्नेहशील है, कितना सज्जन, कितना वीर।  पति चर्चा से उसे कभी तृप्ति ही न होती थी। 
स्त्रियां- मंगरु तुम्हें छोड़कर क्यों चले गये?
गौरी कहती – क्या करते? मर्द कभी ससुराल  में पड़ा रहता है। देश –परदेश में निकलकर चार पैसे कमाना  ही तो मर्दों का काम है, नहीं  तो मान-मरजादा का निर्वाह कैसे हो?
जब कोई पूछता, चिट्ठ-पत्री क्यों नहीं भेजते? तो हंसकर कहती- अपना पता-ठिकाना बताने में डरते हैं। जानते हैं न, गौरा आकर सिर पर सवार हो जायेगी। सच कहती हूं  उनका  पता-ठिकाना मालूम हो जाये, तो यहां मुझसे एक दिन भी न रहा जाये। वह बहुत  अच्छा करते हैं कि मेरे पास चिट्ठी-पत्री नहीं भेजते। बेचारे परदेश में कहां घर गिरस्ती संभालते फिरेंगे?
     एक दिन किसी सहेली ने कहा- हम न मानेंगे,  तुझसे जरुर मंगरु से झगड़ा  हो गया है, नहीं तो बिना कुछ कहे-सुने क्यों चले जाते ?
गौरा ने हंसकर कहा- बहन, अपने देवता  से भी कोई झगड़ा करता है? वह मेरे मालिक  हैं, भला  मैं उनसे झगड़ा करुंगी? जिस दिन झगड़े की नौबत आयेगी, कहीं डूब मरुंगी। मुझसे कहकर जाने पाते? मैं उनके पैरों से लिपट न जाती।

----------


## Rajeev

४
एक दिन कलकत्ता से एक  आदमी आकर  गंगा के घर ठहरा। पास ही के किसी  गांव में अपना  घर बताया। कलकत्ता में वह  मंगरु के पड़ोस ही में रहता था। मंगरु ने उससे गौरा को अपने साथ लाने को कहा था। दो साड़ियां और राह-खर्च के लिये  रुपये भी भेजे थे। गौरा फूली न समायी। बूढ़े ब्राह्मण के साथ चलने को तैयार हो गयी। चलते  वक्त वह गांव की सब औरतों  से गले मिली। गंगा उसे स्टेशन तक पहुंचाने गयी। सब कहते थे, बेचारी लड़की के भाग जग गये, नहीं तो यहाँ कुढ़-कुढ़ कर मर जाती। 
रास्ते-भर गौरा सोचती – न जाने वह कैसे  हो गये होंगे ? अब तो  मूछें अच्छी तरह निकल आयी होंगी। परदेश में आदमी सुख से रहता है। देह भर आयी होगी। बाबू साहब हो गये होंगे। मैं पहले दो-तीन दिन उनसे बोलूंगी नहीं। फिर पूछूंगी-तुम मुझे छोड़कर क्यों चले गये? अगर किसी ने मेरे बारें में कुछ बुरा-भला कहा ही था, तो तुमने उसका विश्वास क्यों कर लिया? तुम अपनी आंखों से न देखकर दूसरों के कहने पर क्यों गये? मैं भली हूं या बूरी हूं, हूं तो तुम्हारी, तुमने मुझे इतने दिनों रुलाया क्यो? तुम्हारे  बारे में अगर इसी तरह कोई मुझसे  कहता, तो क्या मैं तुमको  छोड़ देती? जब तुमने मेरी बांह पकड़ ली, तो तुम मेरे हो गये। फिर तुममें लाख एब हों, मेरी बला से। चाहे तुम तुर्क ही क्यों न हो जाओ, मैं तुम्हें छोड़ नहीं सकती। तुम क्यों मुझे छोड़कर भागे? क्या समझते थे, भागना सहज है?  आखिर झख मारकर बुलाया कि नहीं?  कैसे न बुलाते? मैंने तो तुम्हारे ऊपर दया की, कि चली आयी, नहीं तो कह देती कि मैं ऐसे निर्दयी के पास नहीं जाती, तो तुम आप दौड़े आते। तप करने से देवता  भी मिल जाते हैं, आकर सामने खड़े हो जाते हैं, तुम कैसे न आते? वह धरती बार-बार उद्विग्न हो-होकर बूढ़े ब्राह्मण से पूछती, अब कितनी दूर है? धरती के छोर पर रहते हैं क्या? और भी कितनी ही बातें वह पूछना  चाहती थी, लेकिन संकोच-वश न पूछ सकती थी। मन-ही-मन अनुमान करके अपने को सन्तुष्ट कर लेती थी। उनका मकान बड़ा-सा होगा, शहर में लोग पक्के घरों में रहते हैं। जब  उनका साहब  इतना मानता है, तो नौकर भी होगा। मैं नौकर  को भगा दूंगी। मैं दिन-भर पड़े–पड़े क्या किया करूंगी?
बीच-बीच में उसे घर की याद भी आ जाती थी। बेचारी अम्मा रोती होंगी। अब उन्हें घर का सारा काम आप ही करना  पड़ेगा। न जाने बकरियों को चराने ले जाती है। या नहीं। बेचारी दिन-भर में-में करती होंगी। मैं अपनी बकरियों के लिए महीने-महीने रुपये भेजूंगी। जब कलकत्ता से लौटूंगी तब सबके लिए साड़ियां लाऊंगी। तब मैं इस तरह थोड़े लौटूंगी। मेरे साथ बहुत-सा असबाब होगा। सबके लिए कोई-न-कोई  सौगात लाऊंगी। तब तक तो बहुत-सी बकरियां हो जायेंगी। 
यही सुख  स्वप्न देखते-देखते  गौरा ने सारा रास्ता काट दिया। पगली क्या  जानती थी कि मेरे मान कुछ और कर्त्ता के मन कुछ और। क्या जानती थी कि बूढ़े ब्राह्मणों के भेष में पिशाच होते हैं। मन की मिठाई खाने में मग्न थी।

----------


## Rajeev

५
तीसरे दिन गाड़ी कलकत्ता पहुंची। गौरा की छाती धड़-धड़ करने लगी। वह यहीं-कहीं खड़े होंगें। अब आते हीं होंगे। यह सोचकर उसने घूंघट निकाल लिया और संभल बैठी। मगर मगरु वहां न दिखाई दिया। बूढ़ा ब्राह्मण बोला-मंगरु तो यहां नहीं दिखाई देता, मैं चारों ओर छान आया। शायद किसी काम में लग गया होगा, आने की छुट्टी न मिली होगी, मालूम भी तो न था कि हम लोग किसी गाड़ी से आ रहे हैं। उनकी राह क्यों देखें, चलो, डेरे पर चलें। 
दोनों गाड़ी पर बैठकर चले। गौरा कभी तांगे पर सवार न हुई थी। उसे गर्व हो रहा था कि कितने ही बाबू लोग  पैदल जा रहे हैं, मैं तांगे पर बैठी हूं। 
एक क्षण में गाड़ी मंगरु के डेरे पर पहुंच गयी। एक विशाल भवन था, आहाता साफ-सुथरा, सायबान में फूलों के गमले रखे हुए थे। ऊपर चढ़ने लगी, विस्मय, आनन्द और आशा से। उसे अपनी सुधि ही न थी। सीढ़ियों पर चढ़ते–चढ़ते पैर दुखने लगे। यह सारा महल उनका है। किराया बहुत देना पड़ता होगा। रुपये को तो वह कुछ समझते ही नहीं।  उसका हृदय धड़क रहा था  कि कहीं मंगरु ऊपर से उतरते आ न रहें हों सीढ़ी पर भेंट हो गयी, तो मैं क्या करुंगी? भगवान करे वह पड़े सोते  रहे हों, तब मैं जगाऊं और वह मुझे देखते ही हड़बड़ा कर उठ बैठें। आखिर सीढ़ियों का अन्त हुआ। ऊपर एक कमरें में गौरा को ले जाकर ब्राह्मण देवता ने बैठा दिया। यही मंगरु का डेरा था। मगर मंगरु यहां भी नदारद!  कोठरी में केवल एक खाट पड़ी हुई थी। एक किनारे दो-चार बरतन रखे हुए थे। यही उनकी कोठरी है। तो मकान किसी दूसरे का है, उन्होंने यह कोठरी किराये पर ली होगी। मालूम होता है, रात को बाजार में पूरियां खाकर सो रहे होंगे। यही उनके सोने की खाट है। एक किनारे घड़ा रखा हुआ था। गौरा को मारे प्यास के तालू सूख रहा था। घड़े से पानी उड़ेल कर पिया। एक किनारे पर एक झाडू रखा था। गौरा रास्ते की थकी थी, पर प्रेम्मोल्लास में  थकन कहां? उसने कोठरी  में झाडू लगाया, बरतनों को धो-धोकर एक जगह रखा। कोठरी की एक-एक वस्तु यहां तक कि उसकी फर्श और दीवारों में उसे आत्मीयता की झलक दिखायी देती थी। उस घर में भी, जहां उसे  अपने जीवन के २५ वर्ष काटे थे, उसे अधिकार  का ऐसा गौरव-युक्त आनन्द न प्राप्त हुआ था। 
    मगर उस कोठरी  में बैठे-बैठे उसे संध्या हो गयी और मंगरु का कहीं पता नहीं। अब छुट्टी मिली होगी। सांझ को सब जगह छुट्टी होती है। अब वह आ रहे होंगे। मगर बूढ़े बाबा ने उनसे कह तो दिया ही होगा, वह क्या अपने साहब से थोड़ी देर की छुट्टी न ले सकते थे? कोई बात होगी, तभी तो नहीं आये। 
अंधेरा हो गया। कोठरी में दीपक न था। गौरा द्वार पर खड़ी पति की बाट देख रहीं थी। जाने पर बहुत-से आदमियों के चढ़ते-उतरने की आहट मिलती थी, बार-बार गौरा   को मालूम होता था कि वह आ रहे हैं, पर इधर कोई नहीं आता था। 
नौ बजे बूढ़े बाबा आये। गौरी ने समझा, मंगरु है। झटपट कोठरी के बाहर निकल आयी। देखा तो ब्राह्मण! बोली-वह कहां रह गये? 
बूढ़ा–उनकी तो यहां से बदली हो गयी। दफ्तर में गया था तो मालूम हुआ कि वह अपने साहब के साथ यहां से कोई आठ दिन की राह पर चले गये। उन्होंने साहब से बहुत हाथ-पैर जोड़े कि मुझे दस दिन की मुहलत दे दीजिए, लेकिन साहब ने एक न मानी। मंगरु यहां लोगों से कह गये हैं कि घर के लोग आयें तो मेरे पास भेज देना। अपना पता दे गये हैं। कल मैं तुम्हें यहां से जहाज पर बैठा दूंगा। उस जहाज पर हमारे देश के और भी बहुत से होंगे, इसलिए मार्ग में कोई कष्ट न होगा। 
गौरा ने पूछा- कै दिन में जहाज पहुंचेगा?
बूढ़ा- आठ-दस दिन से कम न लगेंगे, मगर घबराने की कोई बात नहीं। तुम्हें किसी बात की तकलीफ न होगी।

----------


## Rajeev

६
अब तक गौरा को अपने गांव लौटने की आशा थी। कभी-न-कभी वह अपने पति को वहां अवश्य खींच ले जायेगी। लेकिन जहाज पर बैठाकर उसे ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि अब फिर माता को न देखूंगी, फिर गांव के दर्शन  न होंगे, देश से सदा के लिए नाता टूट रहा है। देर तक घाट  पर खड़ी रोती रही, जहाज और समुद्र देखकर उसे भय हो रहा था। हृदय दहल जाता था। 
शाम को जहाज खुला। उस समय गौरा का हृदय एक अक्षय भय से चंचल हो उठा। थोड़ी देर के लिए नैराश्य न उस पर अपना आतंक जमा लिया। न-जाने किस देश जा रही हूं, उनसे भेंट भी होगी या नहीं। उन्हें कहां खोजती फिरुंगी, कोई पता-ठिकाना भी तो नहीं मालूम। बार-बार पछताती थी कि एक दिन पहिले क्यों न चली आयी। कलकत्ता में भेंट हो जाती तो मैं उन्हें वहां कभी न जाने देती। 
जहाज पर और कितने ही मुसाफिर थे, कुछ स्त्रियां भी थीं। उनमें बराबर गाली-गलौज होती रहती थी। इसलिए गौरा को उनसें बातें करने की इच्छा न होती थी। केवल एक स्त्री उदास दिखाई देती थी। गौरा ने उससे पूछा-तुम कहां  जाती हो बहन? 
उस स्त्री की बड़ी-बड़ी आंखे सजल हो गयीं। बोलीं, कहां बताऊं बहन  कहां जा रहीं हूं? जहां भाग्य लिये जाता है, वहीं  जा रहीं हूं। तुम कहां जाती हो?
गौरा- मैं तो अपने मालिक के पास जा रही हूं। जहां यह जहाज रुकेगा। वह वहीं नौकर हैं। मैं कल आ जाती तो उनसे कलकत्ता में ही  भेंट हो जाती। आने में देर हो गयी। क्या  जानती थी कि वह इतनी दूर चले जायेंगे, नहीं तो क्यों देर करती! 
स्त्री – अरे बहन, कहीं तुम्हें भी तो कोई बहकाकर नहीं लाया है? तुम घर से किसके साथ आयी हो?
गौरा – मेरे आदमी ने कलकत्ता से आदमी भेजकार मुझे बुलाया था। 
स्त्री – वह आदमी तुम्हारा जान–पहचान का था?
गौरा- नहीं, उस तरफ का एक बूढ़ा ब्राह्मण था। 
स्त्री – वही लम्बा-सा, दुबला-पतला लकलक बूढ़ा, जिसकी एक ऑंख में फूली पड़ी हुई है। 
     गौरा – हां, हां, वही।  क्या तुम उसे जानती हो?
स्त्री – उसी दुष्ट ने तो मेरा भी सर्वनाश किया। ईश्वर करे, उसकी सातों पुश्तें नरक भोगें, उसका निर्वश हो जाये, कोई पानी देनेवाला भी न रहे, कोढ़ी होकर मरे। मैं अपना वृतान्त सुनाऊं तो तुम समझेगी कि झूठ है। किसी को विश्वास न आयगा। क्या कहूं, बस सही समझ लो कि इसके कारण मैं न घर की रह गयी, न घाट की। किसी को मुंह नहीं दिखा सकती। मगर जान तो बड़ी प्यार होती है। मिरिच के देश जा रही हूं कि वहीं मेहनत-मजदूरी  करके जीवन के दिन काटूं। 
गौरा के प्राण नहीं में समा गये। मालूम हुआ जहाज अथाह जल में डूबा जा रहा है। समझ गयी बूढ़े ब्राह्मण ने दगा की। अपने गांव में सुना करती थी कि गरीब लोग मिरिच में भरती होने के लिए जाया करते हैं। मगर जो वहां जाता है, वह फिर नहीं लौटता। हे, भगवान् तुमने मुझे किस पाप का यह दण्ड दिया? बोली- यह सब क्यों लोगों को इस तरह छलकर मिरिच भेजते हैं?
स्त्री- रुपये के लोभ  से और किसलिए? सुनती हूं, आदमी पीछे इन सभी को कुछ रुपये मिलते हैं। 
गौरा – मजूरी
गौरा सोचने लगी – अब क्या करुं? यह आशा –नौका जिस पर बैठी हुई वह चली जा रही थी, टुट गयी थी और अब समुद्र की लहरों के सिवा उसकी रक्षा करने वाला कोई  न था। जिस आधार पर उसने अपना जीवन-भवन बनाया था, वह जलमग्न हो गया। अब उसके लिए जल के सिवा और कहां आश्रय है? उसकी अपनी माता की, अपने घर की अपने गांव की, सहेलियों की याद आती और ऐसी घोर मर्म वेदना होने लगी, मानो कोई सर्प अन्तस्तल में बैठा हुआ, बार-बार डस रहा हो।  भगवान! अगर मुझे यही यातना देनी थी तो तुमने जन्म ही क्यों दिया था? तुम्हें दुखिया पर दया नहीं आती? जो पिसे हुए हैं उन्हीं को पीसते हो! करुण स्वर से बोली – तो अब  क्या करना होगा बहन? 
स्त्री – यह तो वहां पहुंच कर मालूम होगा। अगर मजूरी ही करनी पड़ी तो कोई बात नहीं, लेकिन अगर किसी ने कुदृष्टि से देखा तो मैंने निश्चय कर लिया है कि या तो उसी के प्राण ले लूंगी या अपने प्राण दे दूंगी। 
     यह कहते-कहते उसे अपना वृतान्त सुनाने की वह उत्कट इच्छा हुई, जो दुखियों को हुआ करती है। बोली – मैं बड़े  घर की बेटी और उससे भी बड़े घर की बहूं हूं, पर अभागिनी ! विवाह के तीसरे ही साल पतिदेव का देहान्त हो गया। चित्त की कुछ ऐसी दशा हो गयी कि नित्य मालूम होता कि वह मुझे बुला रहे हैं। पहले तो ऑंख झपकते ही उनकी मूर्ति सामने आ जाती थी, लेकिन फिर तो यह दशा हो गयी कि जाग्रत दशा में भी रह-रह कर उनके दर्शन होने लगे। बस यही जान पड़ता था कि  वह साक्षात् खड़े बुला रहे हैं। किसी से शर्म के मारे कहती न थी, पर मन में यह शंका होती थी कि जब उनका देहावसान हो गया है तो वह मुझे दिखाई कैसे देते हैं? मैं इसे भ्रान्ति समझकर चित्त को शान्त न कर सकती। मन कहता था, जो वस्तु प्रत्यक्ष दिखायी देती है, वह मिल क्यों नहीं सकती?  केवल वह ज्ञान चाहिए। साधु-महात्माओं को सिवा ज्ञान और कौन दे सकता है? मेरा तो अब  भी विश्वास है कि अभी ऐसी क्रियाएं हैं, जिनसे हम मरे हुए प्राणियों से बातचीत कर सकते हैं, उनको स्थूल रुप में देख सकते हैं। महात्माओं की खोज में रहने लगी। मेरे यहां अक्सर साधु-सन्त आते थे, उनसे एकान्त में इस विषय में बातें किया करती थी, पर वे लोग सदुपदेश देकर मुझे टाल देते थे। मुझे सदुपदेशों की जरुरत न थी। मैं वैधव्य-धर्म खूब जानती थी। मैं तो वह ज्ञान चाहती थी जो जीवन और मरण के बीच  का परदा उठा दे। तीन साल तक मैं इसी खेल में लगी रही। दो महीने होते हैं, वही बूढ़ा ब्राह्मण संन्यासी बना हुआ मेरे यहां जा पहुंचा। मैंने इससे वही भिक्षा मांगी। इस धूर्त ने कुछ ऐसा मायाजाल फैलाया कि मैं आंखे रहते हुए भी फंस गयी। अब सोचती हूं तो अपने ऊपर आश्चर्य होता है कि मुझे उसकी बातों पर इतना विश्वास क्यों हुआ? मैं पति-दर्शन के लिए सब कुछ झेलने को, सब कुछ करने को तैयार थी। इसने रात को अपने पास बुलाया। मैं घरवालों से पड़ोसिन के घर जाने का बहाना करके इसके पास गयी। एक पीपल से इसकी धूईं जल रही थी। उस विमल चांदनी में यह जटाधारी ज्ञान और योग का देवता-सा  मालूम होता था। मैं आकर धूईं के पास खड़ी हो गयी। उस समय यदि बाबाजी मुझे आग में कुद पड़ने की आज्ञा देते, तो मैं तुरन्त कूद पड़ती। इसने मुझे बड़े प्रेम से बैठाया और मेरे सिर पर हाथ रखकर न जाने क्या कर दिया कि मैं बेसुध हो गयी। फिर मुझे कुछ नहीं मालूम कि मैं कहां गयी, क्या हुआ? जब मुझे होश आया तो मैं रेल पर सवार थी। जी में आया कि चिल्लाऊं, पर यह सोचकर कि अब गाड़ी रुक भी गयी  और मैं उतर भी पड़ी तो घर में घुसने न पाऊंगी, मैं चुपचाप बैठी रह गई। मैं परमात्मा की दृष्टि से निर्दोष थी, पर संसार की दृष्टि में कलंकित हो चुकी थी। रात को किसी युवती का घर से निकल जाना कलंकित करने के लिए काफी था।

----------


## Rajeev

७
जब मुझे मालूम हो गया कि सब मुझे टापू में भेज रहें हैं तो मैंने जरा भी आपत्ति नहीं की। मेरे लिए अब सारा संसार एक-सा है। जिसका संसार में कोई न हो, उसके लिए देश-परदेश दोनों बराबर है। हां, यह पक्का निश्चय कर चूकी हूं कि मरते दम तक अपने सत की रक्षा करुंगी। विधि के हाथ में मृत्यु से बढ़ कर कोई यातना नहीं। विधवा के लिए मृत्यु का क्या भय। उसका तो जीना और मरना दोनों बराबर हैं। बल्कि मर जाने से जीवन की विपत्तियों का तो अन्त हो जाएगा।
गौरा ने सोचा – इस स्त्री में कितना धैर्य और साहस है। फिर मैं क्यों इतनी कातर और निराश हो रही हूं? जब जीवन की अभिलाषाओं का अन्त हो गया तो जीवन के अन्त का क्या डर? बोली- बहन, हम और तुम एक जगह रहेंगी। मुझे तो अब तुम्हारा ही भरोसा है।
स्त्री ने कहा- भगवान का भरोसा रखो और मरने से मत डरो।
सघन अन्धकार छाया हुआ था। ऊपर काला आकाश था, नीचे काला जल। गौरा आकाश की ओर ताक रही थी। उसकी संगिनी जल की ओर। उसके सामने आकाश के कुसुम थे, इसके चारों ओर अनन्त, अखण्ड, अपार अन्धकार था।
जहाज से उतरते ही एक आदमी ने यात्रियों के नाम लिखने शुरु किये। इसका पहनावा तो अंग्रेजी था, पर बातचीत से हिन्दुस्तानी मालूम होता था। गौरा सिर झुकाये अपनी संगिनी के पीछे खड़ी थी। उस आदमी की आवाज सुनकर वह चौंक पड़ी। उसने दबी आंखों से उसको ओर देखा। उसके समस्त शरीर में सनसनी दौड़ गयी। क्या स्वप्न तो नहीं देख रही हूं। आंखों पर विश्वास न आया, फिर उस पर निगाह डाली। उसकी छाती वेग से धड़कने लगी। पैर थर-थर कांपने लगे। ऐसा मालूम होने लगा, मानो चारों ओर जल-ही-जल है और उसमें और उसमें बही जा रही हूं। उसने अपनी संगिनी का हाथ पकड़ लिया, नहीं तो जमीन में गिर पड़ती। उसके सम्मुख वहीं पुरुष खड़ा था, जो उसका प्राणधार था और जिससे इस जीवन में भेंट होने की उसे लेशमात्र भी आशा न थी। यह मंगरु था, इसमें जरा भी सन्देह न था। हां उसकी सूरत बदल गयी थी। यौवन-काल का वह कान्तिमय साहस, सदय छवि, नाम को भी न थी। बाल खिचड़ी हो गये थे, गाल पिचके हुए, लाल आंखों से कुवासना और कठोरता झलक रही थी। पर था वह मंगरु। गौरा के जी में प्रबल इच्छा हुई कि स्वामी के पैरों से लिपट जाऊं। चिल्लाने का जी चाहा, पर संकोच ने मन को रोका। बूढ़े ब्राह्मण ने बहुत ठीक कहा था। स्वामी ने अवश्य मुझे बुलाया था और आने से पहले यहां चले आये। उसने अपनी संगिनी के कान में कहा – बहन, तुम उस ब्राह्मण को व्यर्थ ही बुरा कह रहीं थीं। यही तो वह हैं जो यात्रियों के नाम लिख रहे हैं।
स्त्री – सच, खूब पहचानी हो?
गौरा – बहन, क्या इसमें भी हो सकता है?
स्त्री – तब तो तुम्हारे भाग जग गये, मेरी भी सुधि लेना।
गौरा – भला, बहन ऐसा भी हो सकता है कि यहां तुम्हें छोड़ दूं?
मंगरु यात्रियों से बात-बात पर बिगड़ता था, बात-बात पर गालियां देता था, कई आदमियों को ठोकर मारे और कई को केवल गांव का जिला न बता सकने के कारण धक्का देकर गिरा दिया। गौरा मन-ही-मन गड़ी जाती थी। साथ ही अपने स्वामी के अधिकार पर उसे गर्व भी हो रहा था। आखिर मंगरु उसके सामने आकर खड़ा हो गया और कुचेष्टा-पूर्ण नेत्रों से देखकर बोला –तुम्हारा क्या नाम है?
गौरा ने कहा—गौरा।
मगरू चौंक पड़ा, फिर बोला – घर कहां है?
मदनपुर, जिला बनारस।
यह कहते-कहते हंसी आ गयी। मंगरु ने अबकी उसकी ओर ध्यान से देखा, तब लपककर उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया और बोला –गौरा! तुम यहां कहां? मुझे पहचानती हो?
गौरा रो रही थी, मुहसे बात न निकलती।
मंगरु फिर बोला—तुम यहां कैसे आयीं?
गौरा खड़ी हो गयी, आंसू पोंछ डाले और मंगरु की ओर देखकर बोली – तुम्हीं ने तो बुला भेजा था।
मंगरु –मैंने ! मैं तो सात साल से यहां हूं।
गौरा –तुमने उसे बूढ़े ब्राह्मण से मुझे लाने को नहीं कहा था?
मंगरु – कह तो रहा हूं, मैं सात साल से यहां हूं। मरने पर ही यहां से जाऊंगा। भला, तुम्हें क्यों बुलाता?
गौरा को मंगरु से इस निष्ठुरता का आशा न थी। उसने सोचा, अगर यह सत्य भी हो कि इन्होंने मुझे नहीं बुलाया, तो भी इन्हें मेरा यों अपमान न करना चाहिए था। क्या वह समझते हैं कि मैं इनकी रोटियों पर आयी हूं? यह तो इतने ओछे स्वभाव के न थे। शायद दरजा पाकर इन्हें मद हो गया है। नारीसुलभ अभिमान से गरदन उठाकर उसने कहा- तुम्हारी इच्छा हो, तो अब यहां से लौट जाऊं, तुम्हारे ऊपर भार बनना नहीं चाहती?
मंगरु कुछ लज्जित होकर बोला – अब तुम यहां से लौट नहीं सकतीं गौरा ! यहां आकर बिरला ही कोई लौटता है।
यह कहकर वह कुछ देर चिन्ता में मग्न खड़ा रहा, मानो संकट में पड़ा हुआ हो कि क्या करना चाहिए। उसकी कठोर मुखाकृति पर दीनता का रंग झलक पड़ा। तब कातर स्वर से बोला –जब आ ही गयी हो तो रहो। जैसी कुछ पड़ेगी, देखी जायेगी।
गौरा – जहाज फिर कब लौटेगा।
मंगरु – तुम यहां से पांच बरस के पहले नहीं जा सकती।
गौरा –क्यों, क्या कुछ जबरदस्ती है?
मंगरु – हां, यहां का यही हुक्म है।
गौरा – तो फिर मैं अलग मजूरी करके अपना पेट पालूंगी।
मंगरु ने सजल-नेत्र होकर कहा—जब तक मैं जीता हूं, तुम मुझसे अलग नहीं रह सकतीं।
गौरा- तुम्हारे ऊपर भार बनकर न रहूंगी।
मंगरु – मैं तुम्हें भार नहीं समझता गौरा, लेकिन यह जगह तुम-जैसी देवियों के रहने लायक नहीं है, नहीं तो अब तक मैंने तुम्हें कब का बुला लिया होता। वहीं बूढ़ा आदमी जिसने तुम्हें बहकाया, मुझे घर से आते समय पटने में मिल गया और झांसे देकर मुझे यहां भरती कर दिया। तब से यहीं पड़ा हुआ हूं। चलो, मेरे घर में रहो, वहां बातें होंगी। यह दूसरी औरत कौन है?
गौरा – यह मेरी सखी है। इन्हें भी बूढ़ा बहका लाया।
मंगरु -यह तो किसी कोठी में जायेंगी? इन सब आदमियों की बांट होगी। जिसके हिस्से में जितने आदमी आयेंगे, उतने हर एक कोठी में भेजे जायेंगे।
गौरा – यह तो मेरे साथ रहना चाहती हैं।
मंगरु – अच्छी बात है इन्हें भी लेती चलो।
यत्रियों रके नाम तो लिखे ही जा चुके थे, मंगरु ने उन्हें एक चपरासी को सौंपकर दोंनों औरतों के साथ घर की राह ली। दोनों ओर सघन वृक्षों की कतारें थी। जहां तक निगाह जाती थी, ऊख-ही-ऊख दिखायी देती थी। समुद्र की ओर से शीतल, निर्मल वायु के झोंके आ रहे थे। अत्यन्त सुरम्य दृश्य था। पर मंगरु की निगाह उस ओर न थी। वह भूमि की ओर ताकता, सिर झुकाये, सन्दिग्ध चवाल से चला जा रहा था, मानो मन-ही-मन कोई समस्या हल कर रहा था।
थोड़ी ही दूर गये थे कि सामने से दो आदमी आते हुए दिखाई दिये। समीप आकर दानों रुक गये और एक ने हंसकर कहा –मंगरु, इनमें से एक हमारी है।
दूसरा बोला- और दूसरा मेरी।
मंगरु का चेहरा तमतमा उठा था। भीषण क्रोध से कांपता हुआ बोला- यह दोनों मेरे घर की औरतें है। समझ गये?
इन दोनों ने जोर से कहकहा मारा और एक ने गौरा के समीप आकर उसका हाथ पकड़ने की चेष्टा करके कहा- यह मेरी हैं चाहे तुम्हारे घर की हो, चाहे बाहर की। बचा, हमें चकमा देते हो।
मंगरु – कासिम, इन्हें मत छेड़ो, नहीं तो अच्छा न होगा। मैंने कह दिया, मेरे घर की औरतें हैं।
मंगरी की आंखों से अग्नि की ज्वाला-सी निकल रही थी। वह दानों के उसके मुख का भाव देखकर कुछ सहम गये और समझ लेने की धमकी देकर आगे बढ़े। किन्तु मंगरु के अधिकार-क्षेत्र से बाहर पहुंचते ही एक ने पीछे से ललकार कर कहा- देखें कहां ले के जाते हो?
मंगरू ने उधर ध्यान नहीं दिया। जरा कदम बढ़ाकर चलने लगा, जेसे सन्ध्या के एकान्त में हम कब्रिस्तान के पास से गुजरते हैं, हमें पग-पग पर यह शंका होती है कि कोई शब्द कान में न पड़ जाय, कोई सामने आकर खड़ा न हो जाय, कोई जमीन के नीचे से कफन ओढ़े उठ न खड़ा हो।
गौरा ने कहा—ये दानों बड़े शोहदे थे।
मंगरु – और मैं किसलिए कह रहा था कि यह जगह तुम-जैसी स्त्रियों के रहने लायक नहीं है।
सहसा दाहिनी तरफ से एक अंग्रेज घोड़ा दौड़ाता आ पहुंचा और मंगरु से बोला- वेल जमादार, ये दोनों औरतें हमारी कोठी में रहेगा। हमारे कोठी में कोई औरत नहीं है।
मंगरु ने दोनों औरतों को अपने पीछे कर लिया और सामने खड़ा होकर बोला--साहब, ये दोनों हमारे घर की औरतें हैं।
साहब- ओ हो ! तुम झूठा आदमी। हमारे कोठी में कोई औरत नहीं और तुम दो ले जाएगा। ऐसा नहीं हो सकता। ( गौरा की ओर इशारा करके) इसको हमारी कोठी पर पहुंचा दो।
मंगरु ने सिर से पैर तक कांपते हुए कहा- ऐसा नहीं हो सकता।
मगर साहब आगे बढ़ गया था, उसके कान में बात न पहुंची। उसने हुक्म दे दिया था और उसकी तामील करना जमादार का काम था।
शेष मार्ग निर्विघ्न समाप्त हुआ। आगे मजूरों के रहने के मिट्ठी के घर थे। द्वारों पर स्त्री-पुरुष जहां-तहां बैठे हुए थे। सभी इन दोनों स्त्रियों की ओर घूरते थे और आपस में इशारे करते हंसते थे। गौरा ने देखा, उनमें छोटे-बड़े का लिहाज नहीं है, न किसी के आंखों में शर्म है।
एक भदैसले और ने हाथ पर चिलम पीते हुए अपनी पडोसिन से कहा- चार दिन की चांदनी, फिर अंधेरी पाख !
दूसरी अपनी चोटी गूंथती हुई बोली – कलोर हैं न।

----------


## Rajeev

८
मंगरु दिन-भर द्वार पर बैठा रहा, मानो कोई किसान अपने मटर के खेत की रखवाली कर रहा हो। कोठरी में दोनों स्त्रियां बैठी अपने नसीबों को रही थी। इतनी देर में दोनों को यहां की दशा का परिचय कराया गया था। दोनों भूखी-प्यासी बैठी थीं। यहां का रंग देखकर भूख प्यास सब  भाग गई थी। 
रात के दस बजे होंगे कि एक सिपाही ने आकर मंगरु से कहा- चलो, तुम्हें जण्ट साहब बुला रहे हैं। 
मंगरु ने बैठे-बैठे कहा – देखो नब्बी, तुम भी हमारे देश के आदमी हो। कोई मौका पड़े, तो हमारी मदद करोगे न? जाकर साहब से कह दो, मंगरु कहीं गया है, बहुत होगा जुरमाना कर देंगे। 
नब्बी – न भैया, गुस्से में भरा बैठा है, पिये हुए हैं, कहीं मार चले, तो बस, चमड़ा इतना मजबूत नहीं है। 
मंगरु – अच्छा  तो जाकर कह दो, नहीं आता। 
नब्बी- मुझे क्या, जाकर कह दूंगा। पर तुम्हारी खैरियत नहीं है के बंगले पर चला। यही वही साहब थे, जिनसे आज मंगरु की भेंट हुई थी। मंगरु जानता था कि साहब से बिगाड़ करके यहां एक  क्षण भी निर्वाह नहीं हो सकता। जाकर साहब के सामने खड़ा हो गया।  साहब ने दूर  से ही डांटा, वह औरत कहां है? तुमने उसे अपने घर में क्यों रखा है?
     मंगरु – हजूर, वह मेरी ब्याहता औरत है। 
साहब – अच्छा,  वह दूसरा कौन है? 
मंगरु – वह मेरी सगी बहन है हजूर !
साहब – हम कुछ नहीं जानता। तुमको लाना पड़ेगा। दो में से कोई, दो में से कोई। 
मंगरु पैरों पर गिर पड़ा और रो-रोकर अपनी सारी राम कहानी सुना गया। पर साहब जरा भी न पसीजे! अन्त में वह बोला – हुजूर, वह दूसरी औरतों की तरह नहीं है। अगर यहां आ भी गयी, तो प्राण दे देंगी। 
साहब ने हंसकर कहा – ओ ! जान देना इतना आसान नहीं है ! 
नब्बी – मंगरु अपनी दांव रोते क्यों हो? तुम हमारे घर नहीं घुसते थे! अब भी जब घात पाते हो, जा पहुंचते हो। अब क्यों रोते हो?
एजेण्ट – ओ, यह बदमाश है। अभी जाकर लाओ, नहीं तो  हम तुमको हण्टरों से पीटेगा। 
मंगरु – हुजूर जितना चाहे पीट लें, मगर मुझसे यह काम करने को न कहें, जो मैं जीते –जी नहीं कर सकता !
     एजेण्ट- हम एक सौ हण्टर मारेगा। 
मंगरु – हुजूर एक हजार हण्टर मार लें, लेकिन मेरे घर की औरतों से न बोंले। 
एजेण्ट नशे में चूर था।  हण्टर लेकर मंगरु पर पिल पड़ा और लगा सड़ासड़ जमाने। दस बाहर कोड़े मंगरु ने धैर्य के साथ सहे, फिर हाय-हाय करने लगा। देह की खाल फट गई थी और मांस पर चाबुक पड़ता था, तो बहुत जब्त करने पर भी कण्ठ से आर्त्त-ध्वनि निकल आती थी टौर अभी एक सौं में कुछ पन्द्रह चाबुक पड़े थें। 
रात के दस बज गये थे। चारों ओर सन्नाटा छाया था और उस नीरव अंधकार में मंगरु का करुण-विलाप किसी पक्ष की भांति आकाश में मुंडला रहा था। वृक्षों के समूह  भी हतबुद्धि से खड़े मौन रोन की मूर्ति बने हुए थे।  यह पाषाणहृदय लम्पट, विवेक शून्य जमादार इस समय एक अपरिचित स्त्री के सतीत्व की रक्षा करने के लिए अपने प्राण तक देने को तैयार था, केवल इस नाते कि यह उसकी पत्नी की संगिनी थी।  वह समस्त संसार की नजरों में गिरना गंवारा कर सकता था, पर अपनी पत्नी की भक्ति पर अखंड राज्य करना चाहता था। इसमें अणुमात्र की कमी भी उसके लिए असह्य थी। उस अलौकिक भक्ति के सामने उसके जीवन का क्या मूल्य था?
ब्राह्मणी तो जमीन पर ही सो गयी थी, पर गौरा बैठी पति की बाट जोह रही थी। अभी तक वह उससे कोई बात नहीं कर सकी थी। सात वर्षों की विपत्ति–कथा कहने और सुनने के लिए बहुत समय की जरुरत थी और रात के सिवा वह समय फिर कब मिल सकता था। उसे ब्राह्मणी पर कुछ क्रोध-सा आ रहा था कि यह क्यों मेरे गले का हार हुई? इसी के कारण तो वह घर में नहीं आ रहे हैं। 
यकायक वह किसी का रोना सुनकर चौंक पड़ी। भगवान्, इतनी रात गये कौन दु:ख का मारा रो रहा है। अवश्य कोई कहीं मर गया है। वह उठकर द्वार पर आयी और यह अनुमान करके कि मंगरु यहां बैठा हुआ है, बोली – वह कौन रो रहा है ! जरा देखो तो। 
लेकिन जब कोई जवाब न मिला, तो वह स्वयं कान लगाकर सुनने लगी। सहसा उसका कलेजा धक् से हो गया। तो यह उन्हीं की आवाज है। अब आवाज साफ सुनायी दे रही थी। मंगरु की आवाज थी। वह द्वार के बाहर निकल आयी। उसके सामने एक गोली के अम्पें  पर एजेंट का बंगला था। उसी तरफ से आवाज आ रही थी। कोई उन्हें  मार रहा है। आदमी मार पड़ने  पर ही इस तरह रोता है। मालूम होता है, वही साहब उन्हें मार रहा है। वह वहां खड़ी न रह सकी, पूरी शक्ति से उस बंगले की ओर दौड़ी, रास्ता साफ था। एक क्षण में वह फाटक पर पहुंच गयी। फाटक बंद था। उसने जोर से फाटक पर धक्का दिया, लेकिन वह फाटक न खुला और कई बार जोर-जोर  से पुकारने पर भी कोई बाहर न निकला, तो वह फाटक के जंगलों पर पैर रखकर भीतर कूद पड़ी और उस पार जाते हीं  उसने एक रोमांचकारी दृश्य देखा। मंगरु नंगे बदन बरामदे में खड़ा  था और एक  अंग्रेज उसे हण्टरों से मार रहा था। गौरा की आंखों के सामने अंधेरा छा गया।  वह एक छलांग में साहब के सामने जाकर खड़ी हो गई और मंगरु को अपने अक्षय- प्रेम-सबल हाथों से ढांककर बोली –सरकार, दया करो, इनके बदले मुझे जितना मार लो, पर इनको छोड़ दो। 
एजेंट ने हाथ रोक लिया और उन्मत्त की भांति गौरा की ओर कई कदम आकर बोला- हम इसको छोड़ दें, तो तुम मेरे पास  रहेगा। 
मंगरु के नथने फड़कने लगे। यह पामर, नीच, अंग्रेज मेरी पत्नी से इस तरह की बातें कर रहा है। अब तक वह जिस अमूल्य रत्न की रक्षा के लिए इतनी यातनांए  सह रहा था,  वही  वस्तु साहब के हाथ में चली जा रही है, यह असह्य था। उसने चाहा कि लपककर साहब की गर्दन

----------


## Rajeev

अमृत

मेरी उठती जवानी थी जब मेरा दिल दर्द के मजे से परिचित हुआ। कुछ    दिनों तक शायरी का अभ्यास करता रहा और धीर-धीरे इस शौक ने तल्लीनता का रुप ले लिया। सांसारिक संबंधो से मुंह मोड़कर अपनी शायरी की दुनिया में आ बैठा और तीन ही साल की मश्क़ ने मेरी कल्पना के जौहर खोल दिये। कभी-कभी मेरी शायरी उस्तादों के मशहूर कलाम से टक्कर खा जाती थी। मेरे क़लम ने किसी उस्ताद के सामने सर नहीं झुकाया। मेरी कल्पना एक अपने-आप बढ़ने वाले पौधे की तरह छंद और पिंगल की क़ैदो से आजाद बढ़ती रही और ऐसे कलाम का ढंग निराला था। मैंने अपनी शायरी को फारस से बाहर निकाल कर योरोप तक पहुँचा दिया। यह मेरा अपना रंग था। इस मैदान में न मेरा कोई प्रतिद्वंद्वी था, न बराबरी करने वाला बावजूद इस शायरों जैसी तल्लीनता के मुझे मुशायरों की वाह-वाह और सुभानअल्लाह से नफ़रत थी। हां, काव्य-रसिकों से बिना अपना नाम बताये हुए अक्सर अपनी शायरी की अच्छाइयों और बुराइयों पर बहस किया करता। तो मुझे शायरी का दावा न था मगर धीरे-धीरे मेरी शोहरत होने लगी और जब मेरी मसनवी ‘दुनियाए हुस्न’ प्रकाशित हुई तो साहित्य की दुनिया में हल-चल-सी मच गयी। पुराने शायरों ने काव्य-मर्मज्ञों की प्रशंसा-कृपणता में पोथे के पोथे रंग दिये हैं मगर मेरा अनुभव इसके बिलकुल विपरीत था । मुझे कभी-कभी यह ख़याल सताया करता कि मेरे कद्रदानों की यह उदारता दूसरे कवियों की लेखनी की दरिद्रता का प्रमाण है। यह ख़याल हौसला तोउ़ने वाला था। बहरहाल, जो कुछ हुआ, ‘दुनियाए हुस्न’ ने मुझे शायरी का बादशाह बना दिया। मेरा नाम हरेक ज़बान पर था। मेरी चर्चा हर एक अखबार में थी। शोहरत अपने साथ दौलत भी लायी। मुझे दिन-रात शेरो-शायरी के अलावा और कोई काम न था। अक्सर बैठे-बैठे रातें गुज़र जातीं और जब कोई चुभता हुआ शेर कलम से निकल जाता तो मैं खुशी के मारे उछल पड़ता। मैं अब तक शादी-ब्याह की कैंदों से आजाद़ था या यों कहिए कि मैं उसके उन मजों से अपरिचित था जिनमें रंज की तल्खी भी है और खुशी की नमकीनी भी। अक्सर पश्चिमी साहित्यकारों की तरह मेरा भी ख्याल था कि साहित्य के उन्माद और सौन्दर्य के उन्माद में पुराना बैर है। मुझे अपनी जबान से कहते हुए शर्मिन्दा होना पड़ता है कि मुझे अपनी तबियत पर भरोसा न था। जब कभी मेरी आँखों में कोई मोहिनी सूरत घूम जाती तो मेरे दिल-दिमाग पर एक पागलपन-सा छा जाता। हफ्तों तक अपने को भूला हुआ-सा रहता। लिखने की तरफ तबियत किसी तरह न झुकती। ऐसे कमजोर दिल में सिर्फ एक इश्क की जगह थी। इसी डर से मैं अपनी रंगीन ततिबयत के खिलाफ आचरण शुद्ध रखने पर मजबूर था। कमल की एक पंखुड़ी, श्यामा के एक गीत, लहलहाते हुए एक मैदान में मेरे लिए जादू का-सा आकर्षण था मगर किसी औरत के दिलफ़रेब हुस्न को मैं चित्रकार या मूर्तिकार की बैलौस ऑंखों से नहीं देख सकता था। सुंदर स्त्री मेरे लिए एक रंगीन, क़ातिल नागिन थी जिसे देखकर ऑंखें खुश होती हैं मगर दिल डर से सिमट जाता है।
     खैर, ‘दुनियाए हुस्न’ को प्रकाशित हुए दो साल गुजर चुके थे। मेरी ख्याति बरसात की उमड़ी हुई नदी की तरह बढ़ती चली जाती थी। ऐसा मालूम होता था जैसे मैंने  साहित्य की दुनिया पर कोई वशीकरण कर दिया है। इसी दौरान मैंने फुटकर शेर तो बहुत कहे मगर दावतों और अभिनंदनपत्रों की भीड़ ने मार्मिक भावों को उभरने न दिया। प्रदर्शन और ख्याति एक राजनीतिज्ञ के लिए कोड़े का काम दे सकते हैं, मगर शायर की तबियत अकेले शांति से एक कोने के बैठकर ही अपना जौहर दिखालाती है। चुनांचे मैं इन रोज-ब-रोज बढ़ती हुई बेहूदा बातों से गला छुड़ा कर भागा और पहाड़ के एक कोने में जा छिपा। ‘नैरंग’ ने वहीं जन्म लिया।

----------


## Rajeev

२
नैरंग’ के शुरु करते हुए ही मुझे एक आश्चर्यजनक और दिल तोड़ने वाला अनुभव हुआ। ईश्वर जाने क्यों मेरी अक्ल और मेरे चिंतन पर पर्दा पड़ गया। घंटों तबियत पर जोर डालता मगर एक शेर भी ऐसा न निकलता कि दिल फड़के उठे। सूझते भी तो दरिद्र, पिटे हुए विषय, जिनसे मेरी आत्मा भागती थी। मैं अक्सर झुझलाकर उठ बैठता, कागज फाड़ डालता और बड़ी बेदिली की हालत में सोचने लगता कि क्या मेरी काव्यशक्ति का अंत हो गया, क्या मैंने वह खजाना जो प्रकृति ने मुझे सारी उम्र के लिए दिया था, इतनी जल्दी मिटा दिया। कहां वह हालत थी कि विषयों की बहुतायत और नाजुक खयालों की रवानी क़लम को दम नहीं लेने देती थी। कल्पना का पंछी उड़ता तो आसमान का तारा बन जाता था और कहां अब यह पस्ती! यह करुण दरिद्रता! मगर इसका कारण क्या है? यह किस क़सूर की सज़ा है। कारण और कार्य का दूसरा नाम दुनिया है। जब तक हमको क्यों का जवाब न मिले, दिल को किसी तरह सब्र नहीं होता, यहां तक कि मौत को भी इस क्यों का जवाब देना पड़ता है। आखिर मैंने एक डाक्टर से सलाह ली। उसने आम डाक्टरों की तरह आब-हवा बदलने की सलाह दी। मेरी अक्ल में भी यह बात आयी कि मुमकिन है नैनीताल की ठंडी आब-हवा से शायरी की आग ठंडी पड़ गई हो। छ: महीने तक लगातार घूमता-फिरता रहा। अनेक  आकर्षक दृश्य देखे, मगर उनसे आत्मा पर वह शायराना कैफियत न छाती थी कि प्याला छलक पड़े और खामोश कल्पना खुद ब खुद चहकने लगे। मुझे अपना खोया हुआ लाल न मिला। अब मैं जिंदगी से तंग था।  जिंदगी अब मुझे सूखे रेगिस्तान जैसी मालूम होती जहां कोई जान नहीं, ताज़गी नहीं, दिलचस्पी नहीं। हरदम दिल पर एक मायूसी-सी छायी रहती और दिल खोया-खोया रहता। दिल में यह सवाल पैदा होता कि क्या वह चार दिन की चांदनी खत्म हो गयी और अंधेरा पाख आ गया? आदमी की संगत से बेजार, हमजिंस की सूरत से नफरत, मैं एक गुमनाम कोने में पड़ा हुआ जिंदगी के दिन पूरे कर रहा था। पेड़ों की चोटियों पर बैठने वाली, मीठे राग गाने वाली चिड़िया क्या पिंजरे में ज़िंदा रह सकती हैं? मुमकिन है कि वह दाना खाये, पानी पिये मगर उसकी इस जिंदगी और मौत में कोई फर्क नहीं है।
     आखिर जब मुझे अपनी शायरी के लौटने की कोई उम्मीद नहीं रही, तो मेरे दिल में यह इरादा पक्का हो गया कि अब मेरे लिए शायरी की दुनिया से मर जाना ही बेहतर होगा। मुर्दा तो हूँ ही, इस हालत में अपने को जिंदा समझना बेवकूफी है। आखिर मैने एक रोज कुछ दैनिक पत्रों का अपने मरने की खबर दे दी। उसके छपते ही मुल्क में कोहराम मच गया, एक तहलका पड़ गया। उस वक्त मुझे अपनी लोकप्रियता का कुछ अंदाजा हुआ। यह आम पुकार थी, कि शायरी की दुनिया की किस्ती मंझधार में डूब गयी। शायरी की महफिल उखड़ गयी। पत्र-पत्रिकाओं में मेरे जीवन-चरित्र प्रकाशित हुए जिनको पढ़ कर मुझे उनके एडीटरों की आविष्कार-बुद्धि का क़ायल होना पड़ा। न तो मैं किसी रईस का बेटा था और न मैंने रईसी की मसनद छोड़कर फकीरी अख्तियार की थी। उनकी कल्पना वास्तविकता पर छा गयी थी। मेरे मित्रों में एक साहब ने, जिन्हे मुझसे आत्मीयता का दावा था, मुझे पीने-पिलाने का प्रेमी बना दिया था। वह जब कभी मुझसे मिलते, उन्हें मेरी आखें नशे से लाल नजर आतीं। अगरचे इसी लेख में आगे चलकर उन्होनें मेरी इस बुरी आदत की बहुत हृदयता से सफाई दी थी क्योंकि रुखा-सूखा आदमी ऐसी मस्ती के शेर नहीं कह सकता था। ताहम हैरत है कि उन्हें यह सरीहन गलत बात कहने की हिम्मत कैसे हुई।
     खैर, इन गलत-बयानियों की तो मुझे परवाह न थी। अलबत्ता यह बड़ी फिक्र थी, फिक्र नहीं एक प्रबल जिज्ञासा थी, कि मेरी शायरी पर लोगों की जबान से क्या फतवा निकलता है। हमारी जिंदगी के कारनामे की सच्ची दाद मरने के बाद ही मिलती है क्योंकि उस वक्त वह खुशामद और बुराइयों से पाक-साफ होती हैं। मरने वाले की खुशी या रंज की कौन परवाह करता है। इसीलिए मेरी कविता पर जितनी आलोचनाऍं निकली हैं उसको मैंने बहुत ही ठंडे दिल से पढ़ना शुरु किया। मगर कविता को समझने वाली दृष्टि की व्यापकता और उसके मर्म को समझने वाली रुचि का चारों तरफ अकाल-सा मालूम होता था। अधिकांश जौहरियों ने एक-एक शेर को लेकर उनसे बहस की थी, और इसमें शक नहीं कि वे पाठक की हैसियत से उस शेर के पहलुओं को खूब समझते थे। मगर आलोचक का कहीं पता न था। नजर की गहराई गायब थी। समग्र कविता पर निगाह डालने वाला कवि, गहरे भावों तक पहुँचने वाला कोई आलोचक दिखाई न दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

३
एक रोज़ मैं प्रेतों की दुनिया से निकलकर घूमता हुआ अजमेर की पब्लिक लाइब्रेरी में जा पहुँचा। दोपहर का वक्त था। मैंने मेज पर झुककर देखा कि कोई नयी रचना हाथ आ जाये तो दिल बहलाऊँ। यकायक मेरी निगाह एक सुंदर पत्र की तरफ गयी जिसका नाम था ‘कलामें अख्तर’। जैसे भोला बच्चा खिलौने कि तरफ लपकता है उसी तरह झपटकर मैंने उस किताब को उठा लिया। उसकी लेखिका मिस आयशा आरिफ़ थीं। दिलचस्पी और भी ज्यादा हुई। मैं इत्मीनान से बैठकर उस किताब को पढ़ने लगा। एक ही पन्ना पढ़ने के बाद दिलचस्पी ने बेताबी की सूरत अख्तियार की। फिर तो मैं बेसुधी की दुनिया में पहुँच गया। मेरे सामने गोया सूक्ष्म अर्थो की एक नदी लहरें मार रही थी। कल्पना की उठान, रुचि की स्वच्छता, भाषा की नर्मी। काव्य-दृष्टि ऐसी थी कि हृदय धन्य-धन्य हो उठता था। मैं एक पैराग्राफ पढ़ता, फिर विचार की ताज़गी से प्रभावित होकर एक लंबी सॉँस लेता और तब सोचने लगता, इस किताब को सरसरी तौर पर पढ़ना असम्भव था। यह औरत थी या सुरुचि की देवी। उसके इशारों से मेरा कलाम बहुत कम बचा था मगर जहां उसने मुझे दाद दी थी वहां सच्चाई के मोती बरसा दिये थे। उसके एतराजों में हमदर्दी और प्रशंसा में भक्ति था। शायर के कलाम को दोषों की दृष्टियों से नहीं देखना चाहिये। उसने क्या नहीं किया, यह ठीक कसौटी नहीं। बस यही जी चाहता था कि लेखिका के हाथ और कलम चूम लूँ।  ‘सफ़ीर’ भोपाल के दफ्तर से एक पत्रिका प्रकाशित हुई थी। मेरा पक्का इरादा हो गया, तीसरे दिन शाम के वक्त मैं मिस आयशा के खूबसूरत बंगले के सामने हरी-हरी घास पर टहल रहा था। मैं नौकरानी के साथ एक कमरे में दाखिल हुआ। उसकी सजावट बहुत सादी थी। पहली चीज़ पर निगाहें पड़ीं वह मेरी तस्वीर थी जो दीवार पर लटक रही थी। सामने एक आइना रखा हुआ था। मैंने खुदा जाने क्यों उसमें अपनी सूरत देखी। मेरा चेहरा पीला और कुम्हलाया हुआ था, बाल उलझे हुए, कपड़ों पर गर्द की एक मोटी तह जमी हुई, परेशानी की जिंदा तस्वीर थी।
     उस वक्त मुझे अपनी बुरी शक्ल पर सख्त शर्मिंदगी हुई। मैं सुंदर न सही मगर इस वक्त तो सचमुच चेहरे पर फटकार बरस रही थी। अपने लिबास के ठीक होने का यकीन हमें खुशी देता है। अपने फुहड़पन का जिस्म पर इतना असर नहीं होता जितना दिल पर। हम बुजदिल और बेहौसला हो जाते हैं।
     मुझे मुश्किल से पांच मिनट गुजरे होंगे कि मिस आयशा तशरीफ़ लायीं। सांवला रंग था, चेहरा एक गंभीर घुलावट से चमक रहा था। बड़ी-बड़ी नरगिसी आंखों से सदाचार की, संस्कृति की रोशनी झलकती थी। क़द मझोले से कुछ कम। अंग-प्रत्यंग छरहरे, सुथरे, ऐसे हल्की-फुल्की कि जैसे प्रकृति ने उसे इस भौतिक संसार के लिए नहीं, किसी काल्पनिक संसार के लिए सिरजा है। कोई चित्रकार कला की उससे अच्छी तस्वीर नही खींच सकता था। 
     मिस आयशा ने मेरी तरफ दबी निगाहों से देखा मगर देखते-देखते उसकी गर्दन झुक गयी और उसके गालों पर लाज की एक हल्की-परछाईं नाचती हुई मालूम हुई। जमीन से उठकर उसकी ऑंखें मेरी तस्वीर की तरफ गयीं और फिर सामने पर्दे की तरफ जा पहुँचीं। शायद उसकी आड़ में छिपना चाहती थीं।
     मिस आयशा ने मेरी तरफ दबी निगाहों से देखकर पूछा—आप स्वर्गीय अख्तर के दोस्तों में से हैं?
     मैंने सिर नीचा किये हुए जवाब दिया--मैं ही बदनसीब अख्तर हूँ।
     आयशा एक बेखुदी के आलम में कुर्सी पर से खड़ी हुई और मेरी तरफ हैरत से देखकर बोलीं—‘दुनियाए हुस्न’ के लिखने वाले?
     अंधविश्वास के सिवा और किसने इस दुनिया से चले जानेवाले को देखा है? आयशा ने मेरी तरफ कई बार शक से भरी निगाहों से देखा। उनमें अब शर्म और हया की जगह के बजाय हैरत समायी हुई थी। मेरे कब्र से निकलकर भागने का तो उसे यकीन आ ही नहीं सकता था, शायद वह मुझे दीवाना समझ रही थी। उसने दिल में फैसला किया कि इस आदमी मरहूम शायर का कोई क़रीबी अजीज है। शकल जिस तरह मिल रही थी वह दोनों के एक खानदान के होने का सबूत थी। मुमकिन है कि भाई हो। वह अचानक सदमे से पागल हो गया है। शायद उसने मेरी किताब देखी होगी ओर हाल पूछने के लिए चला आया। अचानक उसे ख़याल गुजरा कि किसी ने अखबारों को मेरे मरने की झूठी खबर दे दी हो और मुझे उस खबर को काटने का मौका न मिला हो। इस ख़याल से उसकी उलझन दूर हुई, बोली—अखबारों में आपके बारे में एक निहायत मनहूस खबर छप गयी थी? मैंने जवाब दिया—वह खबर सही थी।
     अगर पहले आयशा को मेरे दिवानेपन में कुछ था तो वह दूर हो गया। आखिर मैने थोड़े लफ़्जो में अपनी दास्तान सुनायी और जब उसको यकीन हो गया कि ‘दुनियाए हुस्न’ का लिखनेवाला अख्तर अपने इन्सानी चोले में है तो उसके चेहरे पर खुशी की एक हल्की सुर्खी दिखायी दी और यह हल्का रंग बहुत जल्द खुददारी और रुप-गर्व के  शोख रंग से मिलकर कुछ का कुछ हो गया। ग़ालिबन वह शर्मिंदा थी कि क्यों उसने अपनी क़द्रदानी को हद से बाहर जाने दिया। कुछ देर की शर्मीली खामोशी के बाद उसने कहा—मुझे अफसोस है कि आपको ऐसी मनहूस खबर निकालने की जरुरत हुई।
     मैंने जोश में भरकर जवाब दिया—आपके क़लम की जबान से दाद पाने की कोई सूरत न थी। इस तनक़ीद के लिए मैं ऐसी-ऐसी कई मौते मर सकता था।
     मेरे इस बेधड़क अंदाज ने आयशा की जबान को भी शिष्टाचार और संकोच की क़ैद से आज़ाद किया, मुस्कराकर बोली—मुझे बनावट पसंद नहीं है। डाक्टरों ने कुछ बतलाया नहीं? उसकी इस मुस्कराहट ने मुझे दिल्लगी करने पर आमादा किया, बोला—अब मसीहा के सिवा इस मर्ज का इलाज और किसी के हाथ नहीं हो सकता।
     आयशा इशारा समझ गई, हँसकर बोली—मसीहा चौथे आसमान पर रहते हैं।
     मेरी हिम्मत ने अब और कदम बढ़ाये---रुहों की दुनिया से चौथा आसमान बहुत दूर नहीं है।
     आयशा के खिले हुए चेहरे से संजीदगी और अजनबियत का हल्का रंग उड़ गया। ताहम, मेरे इन बेधड़क इशारों को हद से बढ़ते देखकर उसे मेरी जबान पर रोक लगाने  के लिए किसी क़दर खुददारी बरतनी पड़ी। जब मैं कोई घंटे-भर के बाद उस कमरे से निकला तो बजाय इसके कि वह मेरी तरफ अपनी अंग्रेजी तहज़ीब के मुताबिक हाथ बढ़ाये उसने चोरी-चोरी मेरी तरफ देखा। फैला हुआ पानी जब सिमटकर किसी जगह से निकलता है तो उसका बहाव तेज़ और ताक़त कई गुना ज्यादा हो जाती है आयशा की उन निगाहों में अस्मत की तासीर थी। उनमें दिल मुस्कराता था और जज्बा नाजता था। आह, उनमें मेरे लिए दावत का एक पुरजोर पैग़ाम भरा हुआ था। जब मैं मुस्लिम होटल में पहुँचकर इन वाक़यात पर गौर करने लगा तो मैं इस नतीजे पर पहुँचा कि गो मैं ऊपर से देखने पर यहां अब तक अपरिचित था लेकिन भीतरी तौर पर शायद मैं उसके दिल के कोने तक पहुँच चुका था।

----------


## Rajeev

४
जब मैं खाना खाकर पलंग पर लेटा तो बावजूद दो दिन रात-रात-भर जागने के नींद आंखों से कोसों दूर थी। जज्बात की कशमकश में नींद कहॉँ। आयशा की सूरत, उसकी खातिरदारियॉँ और उसकी वह छिपी-छिपी निगाह दिल में एकसासों का तूफान-सा बरपा रही थी उस आखिरी निगाह ने दिल में तमन्नाओं की रुम-धूम मचा दी। वह आरजुएं जो, बहुत अरसा हुआ, मर मिटी थीं फिर जाग उठीं और आरजुओं के साथ कल्पना ने भी मुंदी हुई आंखे खोल दीं।
     दिल में जज्ब़ात और कैफ़ियात का एक बेचैन करनेवाला जोश महसूस हुआ। यही आरजुएं, यही बेचैनिया और यही कोशिशें कल्पना के दीपक के लिए तेल हैं। जज्बात की हरारत ने कल्पना को गरमाया। मैं क़लम लेकर बैठ गया और एक ऐसी नज़म लिखी जिसे मैं अपनी सबसे शानदार दौलत समझता हूँ।
     मैं एक होटल मे रह रहा था, मगर किसी-न-किसी हीले से दिन में कम-से-कम एक बार जरुर उसके दर्शन का आनंद उठाता । गो आयशा ने कभी मेरे यहॉँ तक आने की तकलीफ नहीं की तो भी मुझे यह यकीन करने के लिए शहादतों की जरुरत न थीकि वहॉँ किस क़दर सरगर्मी से मेरा इंतजार किया जाता था, मेरे क़दमो की पहचानी हुई आहटे पाते ही उसका चेहरा कैसे कमल की तरह खिल जाता था और आंखों से कामना की किरणें निकलने लगती थीं।
     यहां छ: महीने गुजर गये। इस जमाने को मेरी जिंदगी की बहार समझना चाहिये। मुझे वह दिन भी याद है जब मैं आरजुओं और हसरतों के ग़म से आजाद था। मगर दरिया की शांतिपूर्ण रवानी में थिरकती हुई लहरों की बहार कहां, अब अगर मुहब्बत का दर्द था तो उसका प्राणदायी मज़ा भी था। अगर आरजुओं की घुलावट थी तो उनकी उमंग भी थी। आह, मेरी यह प्यासी आंखें उस रुप के स्रोत से किसी तरह तप्त न होंती। जब मैं अपनी नशें में डूबी हुई आंखो से उसे देखता तो मुझे एक आत्मिक तरावट-सी महसूस होती। मैं उसके दीदार के नशे से बेसुध-सा हो जाता और मेरी रचना-शक्ति का तो कुछ हद-हिसाब न था। ऐसा मालूम होता था कि जैसे दिल में मीठे भावों का सोता खुल गया था। अपनी कवित्व शक्ति पर खुद अचम्भा होता था। क़लम हाथ में ली और रचना का सोता-सा बह निकला। ‘नैरंग’ में ऊँची कल्पनाऍं न हो, बड़ी गूढ़ बातें न हों, मगर उसका एक-एक शेर प्रवाह और रस, गर्मी और घुलावट की दाद दे रहा है। यह उस दीपक का वरदान है, जो अब मेरे दिल में जल गया था और रोशनी दे रहा था। यह उस फुल की महक थी जो मेरे दिल में खिला हुआ था। मुहब्बत रुह की खुराक है। यह अमृत की बूंद है जो मरे हुए भावों को जिंदा कर देती है। मुहब्बत आत्मिक वरदान है। यह जिंदगी की सबसे पाक, सबसे ऊँची, मुबारक बरक़त है। यही अक्सीर थी जिसकी अनजाने ही मुझे तलाश थी। वह रात कभी नहीं भूलेगी जब आयशा दुल्हन बनी हुई मेरे घर में आयी। ‘नैरंग’ उसकी मुबारक जिंदगी की यादगार है। ‘दुनियाए हुस्न’ एक कली थी, ‘नैरंग’ खिला हुआ फूल है और उस कली को खिलाने वाली कौन-सी चीज है? वही जिसकी मुझे अनजाने ही तलाश थी और जिसे मैं अब पा गया था।
....उर्दू ‘प्रेम पचीसी’ से

----------


## Rajeev

अपनी करनी

आह, अभागा मैं! मेरे कर्मो के फल ने आज यह दिन दिखाये कि अपमान भी मेरे ऊपर हंसता है। और यह सब मैंने अपने हाथों किया। शैतान के सिर इलजाम क्यों दूं, किस्मत को खरी-खोटी क्यों सुनाऊँ, होनी का क्यों रोऊं? जों कुछ किया मैंने जानते और बूझते हुए किया। अभी एक साल गुजरा जब मैं भाग्यशाली था, प्रतिष्ठित था और समृद्धि मेरी चेरी थी। दुनिया की नेमतें मेरे सामने हाथ बांधे खड़ी थीं लेकिन आज बदनामी और कंगाली और शंर्मिदगी मेरी दुर्दशा पर आंसू बहाती है। मैं ऊंचे खानदान का, बहुत पढ़ा-लिखा आदमी था, फारसी का मुल्ला, संस्कृत का पंण्डित, अंगेजी का ग्रेजुएट। अपने मुंह मियां मिट्ठू क्यों बनूं लेकिन रुप भी मुझको मिला था, इतना कि दूसरे मुझसे ईर्ष्या कर सकते थे। ग़रज एक इंसान को खुशी के साथ जिंदगी बसर करने के लिए जितनी अच्छी चीजों की जरुरत हो सकती है वह सब मुझे हासिल थीं। सेहत का यह हाल कि मुझे कभी सरदर्द की भी शिकायत नहीं हुई। फ़िटन की सैर, दरिया की दिलफ़रेबियां, पहाड़ के सुंदर दृश्य –उन खुशियों का जिक्र ही तकलीफ़देह है। क्या मजे की जिंदगी थी!
     आह, यहॉँ तक तो अपना दर्देदिल सुना सकता हूँ लेकिन इसके आगे फिर होंठों पर खामोशी की मुहर लगी हुई है। एक सती-साध्वी, प्रतिप्राणा स्त्री और दो गुलाब के फूल-से बच्चे इंसान के लिए जिन खुशियों, आरजुओं, हौसलों और दिलफ़रेबियों का खजाना हो सकते हैं वह सब मुझे प्राप्त था। मैं इस योग्य नहीं कि उस पतित्र स्त्री का नाम जबान पर लाऊँ। मैं इस योग्य नहीं कि अपने को उन लड़कों का बाप कह सकूं। मगर नसीब का कुछ ऐसा खेल था कि मैंने उन बिहिश्ती नेमतों की कद्र न की। जिस औरत ने मेरे हुक्म और अपनी इच्छा में कभी कोई भेद नहीं किया, जो मेरी सारी बुराइयों के बावजूद कभी शिकायत का एक हर्फ़ ज़बान पर नहीं लायी, जिसका गुस्सा कभी आंखो से आगे नहीं बढ़ने पाया-गुस्सा क्या था कुआर की बरखा थी, दो-चार हलकी-हलकी बूंदें पड़ी और फिर आसमान साफ़ हो गया—अपनी दीवानगी के नशे में मैंने उस देवी की कद्र न की। मैने उसे जलाया, रुलाया, तड़पाया। मैंने उसके साथ दग़ा की। आह! जब मैं दो-दो बजे रात को घर लौटता था तो मुझे कैसे-कैसे बहाने सूझते थे, नित नये हीले गढ़ता था, शायद विद्यार्थी जीवन में जब  बैण्ड के मजे से मदरसे जाने की इजाज़त न देते थे, उस वक्त भी बुद्धि इतनी प्रखर न थी। और क्या उस क्षमा की देवी को मेरी बातों पर यक़ीन आता था? वह भोली थी मगर ऐसी नादान न थी। मेरी खुमार-भरी आंखे और मेरे उथले भाव और मेरे झूठे प्रेम-प्रदर्शन का रहस्य क्या उससे छिपा रह सकता था? लेकिन उसकी रग-रग में शराफत भरी हुई थी, कोई कमीना ख़याल उसकी जबान पर नहीं आ सकता था। वह उन बातों का जिक्र करके या अपने संदेहों को खुले आम दिखलाकर हमारे पवित्र संबंध में खिचाव या बदमज़गी पैदा करना बहुत अनुचित समझती थी। मुझे उसके विचार, उसके माथे पर लिखे मालूम होते थे। उन बदमज़गियों के मुकाबले में उसे जलना और रोना ज्यादा पसंद था, शायद वह समझती थी कि मेरा नशा खुद-ब-खुद उतर जाएगा। काश, इस शराफत के बदले उसके स्वभाव में कुछ ओछापन और अनुदारता भी होती। काश, वह अपने अधिकारों  को अपने हाथ में रखना जानती। काश, वह इतनी सीधी न होती। काश, अव अपने मन के भावों को छिपाने में इतनी कुशल न होती। काश, वह इतनी मक्कार न होती। लेकिन मेरी मक्कारी और उसकी मक्कारी में कितना अंतर था, मेरी मक्कारी हरामकारी थी, उसकी मक्कारी आत्मबलिदानी।
      एक रोज मैं अपने काम से फुसरत पाकर शाम के वक्त़ मनोरंजन के लिए आनंदवाटिका मे पहुँचा और संगमरमर के हौज पर बैठकर मछलियों का तमाशा देखने लगा। एकाएक निगाह ऊपर उठी तो मैंने एक औरत का बेले की झाड़ियों में फूल चुनते देखा। उसके कपड़े मैले थे और जवानी की ताजगी और गर्व को छोड़कर उसके चेहरे में कोई ऐसी खास बात न थीं उसने मेरी तरफ आंखे उठायीं और फिर फूल चुनने में लग गयी गोया उसने कुछ देखा ही नहीं। उसके इस अंदाज ने, चाहे वह उसकी सरलता ही क्यों न रही हो, मेरी वासना को और भी उद्दीप्त कर दिया। मेरे लिए यह एक नयी बात थी कि कोई औरत इस तरह देखे कि जैसे उसने नहीं देखा। मैं उठा और धीरे-धीरे, कभी जमीन और कभी आसमान की तरफ ताकते हुए बेले की झाड़ियों के पास जाकर खुद भी फूल चुनने लगा। इस ढिठाई का नतीजा यह हुआ कि वह मालिन की लड़की वहां से तेजी के साथ बाग के दूसरे हिस्से में चली गयी।
     उस दिन से मालूम नहीं वह कौन-सा आकर्षण था जो मुझे रोज शाम के वक्त आनंदवाटिका की तरफ खींच ले जाता। उसे मुहब्बत हरगिज नहीं कह सकते। अगर मुझे उस वक्त भगवान् न करें, उस लड़की के बारे में कोई, शोक-समाचार मिलता तो शायद मेरी आंखों से आंसू भी न निकले, जोगिया धारण करने की तो चर्चा ही व्यर्थ है। मैं रोज जाता और नये-नये रुप धरकर जाता लेकिन जिस प्रकृति ने मुझे अच्छा रुप-रंग दिया था उसी ने मुझे वाचालता से वंचित भी कर रखा था। मैं रोज जाता और रोज लौट जाता, प्रेम की मंजिल में एक क़दम भी आगे न बढ़ पाता था। हां, इतना अलबत्ता हो गया कि उसे वह पहली-सी झिझक न रही।
     आखिर इस शांतिपूर्ण नीति को सफल बनाने न होते देख मैंने एक नयी युक्ति सोची। एक रोज मैं अपने साथ अपने शैतान बुलडाग टामी को भी लेता गया। जब शाम हो गयी और वह मेरे धैर्य का नाश करने वाली फूलों से आंचल भरकर अपने घर की ओर चली तो मैंने अपने बुलडाग को धीरे से इशारा कर दिया। बुलडाग उसकी तरफ़ बाज की तरफ झपटा, फूलमती ने एक चीख मारी, दो-चार कदम दौड़ी और जमीन पर गिर पड़ी। अब मैं छड़ी हिलाता, बुलडाग की तरफ गुस्से-भरी आंखों से देखता और हांय-हांय चिल्लाता हुआ दौड़ा और उसे जोर से दो-तीन डंडे लगाये। फिर मैंने बिखरे हुए फूलों को समेटा, सहमी हुई  औरत का हाथ पकड़कर बिठा दिया और बहुत लज्जित और दुखी भाव से बोला—यह कितना बड़ा बदमाश है, अब इसे अपने साथ कभी नहीं लाऊंगा। तुम्हें इसने काट तो नहीं लिया?
     फूलमती ने चादर से सर को ढ़ांकते हुए कहा—तुम न आ जाते तो वह मुझे नोच डालता। मेरे तो जैसे मन-मन-भर में पैर हो गये थे। मेरा कलेजा तो अभी तक धड़क रहा है।
     यह तीर लक्ष्य पर बैठा, खामोशी की मुहर टूट गयी, बातचीत का सिलसिला क़ायम हुआ। बांध में एक दरार हो जाने की देर थी, फिर तो मन की उमंगो ने खुद-ब-खुद काम करना शुरु किया। मैने जैसे-जैसे जाल फैलाये, जैसे-जैसे स्वांग रचे, वह रंगीन तबियत के लोग खूब जानते हैं। और यह सब क्यों? मुहब्बत से नहीं, सिर्फ जरा देर दिल को खुश करने के लिए, सिर्फ उसके भरे-पूरे शरीर और भोलेपन पर रीझकर। यों मैं बहुत नीच प्रकृति का आदमी नहीं हूँ। रूप-रंग में फूलमती का इंदु से मुकाबला न था। वह सुंदरता के सांचे में ढली हुई थी। कवियों ने सौंदर्य की जो कसौटियां बनायी हैं वह सब वहां दिखायी देती थीं लेकिन पता नहीं क्यों मैंने फूलमती की धंसी हुई आंखों और फूले हुए गालों और मोटे-मोटे होठों की तरफ अपने दिल का ज्यादा खिंचाव देखा। आना-जाना बढ़ा और महीना-भर भी गुजरने न पाया कि मैं उसकी मुहब्बत के जाल में पूरी तरह फंस गया। मुझे अब घर की सादा जिंदगी में कोई आनंद न आता था। लेकिन दिल ज्यों-ज्यों घर से उचटता जाता था त्यों-त्यों मैं पत्नी के प्रति प्रेम का प्रदर्शन और भी अधिक करता था। मैं उसकी फ़रमाइशों का इंतजार करता रहता और कभी उसका दिल दुखानेवाली कोई बात मेरी जबान पर न आती। शायद मैं अपनी आंतरिक उदासीनता को शिष्टाचार के पर्दे के पीछे छिपाना चाहता था।
     धीरे-धीरे दिल की यह कैफ़ियत भी बदल गयी और बीवी की तरफ से उदासीनता दिखायी देने लगी। घर में कपड़े नहीं है लेकिन मुझसे इतना न होता कि पूछ लूं। सच यह है कि मुझे अब उसकी खातिरदारी करते हुए एक डर-सा मालूम होता था कि कहीं उसकीं खामोशी की दीवार टूट न जाय और उसके मन के भाव जबान पर न आ जायं। यहां तक कि मैंने गिरस्ती की जरुरतों की तरफ से भी आंखे बंद कर लीं। अब मेरा दिल और जान और रुपया-पैसा सब फूलमती के लिए था। मैं खुद कभी सुनार की दुकान पर न गया था लेकिन आजकल कोई मुझे रात गए एक मशहूर सुनार के मकान पर बैठा हुआ देख सकता था। बजाज की दुकान में भी मुझे रुचि हो गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

२
एक रोज शाम के वक्त रोज की तरह मैं आनंदवाटिका में सैर कर रहा था और फूलमती सोहलों सिंगार किए, मेरी सुनहरी-रुपहली भेंटो से लदी हुई, एक रेशमी साड़ी पहने बाग की क्यारियों में फूल तोड़ रही थी, बल्कि यों कहो कि अपनी चुटकिंयो मे मेरे दिल को मसल रही थी। उसकी छोटी-छोटी आंखे उस वक्त नशे के हुस्न में फैल गयी ,थीं और उनमें शोखी और मुस्कराहट की झलक नज़र आती थी।
    अचानक महाराजा साहब भी अपने कुछ दोस्तों के साथ मोटर पर सवार आ पहुँचे। मैं उन्हें देखते ही अगवानी के लिए दौड़ा और आदाब बजा लाया। बेचारी फूलमती महाराजा साहब को पहचानती थी लेकिन उसे एक घने कुंज के अलावा और कोई छिपने की जगह न मिल सकी। महाराजा साहब चले तो हौज की तरफ़ लेकिन मेरा दुर्भाग्य उन्हें क्यारी पर ले चला जिधर फूलमती छिपी हुई थर-थर कांप रही थी।
     महाराजा साहब ने उसकी तरफ़ आश्चर्य से देखा और बोले—यह कौन औरत है? सब लोग मेरी ओर प्रश्न-भरी आंखों से देखने लगे और मुझे भी उस वक्त यही ठीक मालूम  हुआ कि इसका जवाब  मैं ही दूं वर्ना फूलमती न जाने क्या आफत ढ़ा दे। लापरवाही के अंदाज से बोला—इसी बाग के माली की लड़की है, यहां फूल तोड़ने आयी होगी।
     फूलमती लज्जा और भय के मारे जमीन में धंसी जाती थी। महाराजा साहब ने उसे सर से पांव तक गौर से देखा और तब संदेहशील भाव से मेरी तरफ देखकर बोले—यह माली की लड़की है?
     मैं इसका क्या जवाब देता। इसी बीच कम्बख्त दुर्ज़न माली भी अपनी फटी हुई पाग संभालता, हाथ मे कुदाल लिए हुए दौड़ता हुआ आया और सर को घुटनों से मिलाकर महाराज को प्रणाम किया महाराजा ने जरा तेज लहजे में पूछा—यह तेरी लड़की हैं?
     माली के होश उड़ गए, कांपता हुआ बोला--हुजूर।
     महाराज—तेरी तनख्वाह क्या है?
     दुर्जन—हुजूर, पांच रुपये।
     महाराज—यह लड़की कुंवारी है या ब्याही?
     दुर्जन—हुजूर, अभी कुंवारी है
     महाराज ने गुस्से में कहा—या तो तू चोरी करता है या डाका मारता है वर्ना यह कभी नहीं हो सकता कि तेरी लड़की अमीरजादी बनकर रह सके। मुझे इसी वक्त इसका जवाब देना होगा वर्ना मैं तुझे पुलिस के सुपुर्द कर दूँगा। ऐसे चाल-चलन के आदमी को मैं अपने यहां नहीं रख सकता।
     माली की तो घिग्घी बंध गयी और मेरी यह हालत थी कि काटो तो बदन में लहू नहीं। दुनिया अंधेरी मालूम होती थी। मैं समझ गया कि आज मेरी शामत सर पर सवार है। वह मुझे जड़ से उखाड़कर दम लेगी। महाराजा साहब ने माली को जोर से डांटकर पूछा—तू खामोश क्यों है, बोलता क्यों नहीं?
दुर्जन फूट-फटकर रोने लगा। जब ज़रा आवाज सुधरी तो बोला—हुजूर, बाप-दादे से सरकार का नमक खाता हूँ, अब मेरे बुढ़ापे पर दया कीजिए, यह सब मेरे फूटे नसीबों का फेर है धर्मावतार। इस छोकरी ने मेरी नाक कटा दी, कुल का नाम मिटा दिया। अब मैं कहीं मुंह दिखाने लायक नहीं हूँ, इसको सब तरह से समझा-बुझाकर हार गए हुजूर, लेकिन मेरी बात सुनती ही नहीं तो क्या करूं। हुजूर माई-बाप हैं, आपसे क्या पर्दा करूं, उसे अब अमीरों के साथ रहना अच्छा लगता है और आजकल के रईसों और अमींरों को क्या कहूँ, दीनबंधु सब जानते हैं।
     महाराजा साहब ने जरा देर गौर करके पूछा—क्या उसका किसी सरकारी नौकर से संबंध है?
     दुर्जन ने सर झुकाकर कहा—हुजूर।
     महाराज साहब—वह कौन आदमी है, तुम्हे उसे बतलाना होगा।
     दुर्जन—महाराज जब पूछेंगे बता दूंगा, सांच को आंच क्या।
     मैंने तो समझा था कि इसी वक्त सारा पर्दाफास हुआ जाता है लेकिन महाराजा साहब ने अपने दरबार के किसी मुलाजिम की इज्जत को इस तरह मिट्टी में मिलाना ठीक नहीं समझा। वे वहां से टहलते हुए मोटर पर बैठकर महल की तरफ चले।

----------


## Rajeev

३
इस मनहूस वाक़ये के एक हफ्ते बाद एक रोज मैं दरबार से लौटा तो मुझे अपने घर में से एक बूढ़ी औरत बाहर निकलती हुई दिखाई दी। उसे देखकर मैं ठिठका। उसे चेहरे पर बनावटी भोलापन था जो कुटनियों के चेहरे की खास बात है। मैंने उसे डांटकर पूछा-तू कौन है, यहां क्यों आयी है?
     बुढ़िया ने दोनों हाथ उठाकर मेरी बलाये लीं और बोली—बेटा, नाराज न हो, गरीब भिखारी हूँ, मालिकिन का सुहाग भरपुर रहे, उसे जैसा सुनती थी वैसा ही पाया। यह कह कर उसने जल्दी से क़दम उठाए और बाहर चली गई। मेरे गुस्से का पारा चढ़ा मैंने घर जाकर पूछा—यह कौन औरत थी?
     मेरी बीवी ने सर झुकाये धीरे से जवाब दिया—क्या जानूं, कोई भिखरिन थी।
     मैंने कहा, भिखारिनों की सूरत ऐसी नहीं हुआ करती, यह तो मुझे कुटनी-सी नजर आती है। साफ़-साफ़ बताओं उसके यहां आने का क्या मतलब था।
लेकिन बजाय कि इन संदेह-भरी बातों को सुनकर मेरी बीवी गर्व से सिर उठाये और मेरी तरफ़ उपेक्षा-भरी आंखों से देखकर अपनी साफ़दिली का सबूत दे, उसने सर झुकाए हुए जवाब दिया—मैं उसके पेट में थोड़े ही बैठी थी। भीख मांगने आयी थी भींख दे दी, किसी के दिल का हाल कोई क्या जाने!   
      उसके लहजे और अंदाज से पता चलता था कि वह जितना जबान से कहती है, उससे ज्यादा उसके दिल में है। झूठा आरोप लगाने की कला में वह अभी बिलकुल कच्ची थी वर्ना तिरिया चरित्तर की थाह किसे मिलती है। मैं देख रहा था कि उसके हाथ-पांव थरथरा रहे है। मैंने झपटकर उसका हाथ पकड़ा और उसके सिर को ऊपर उठाकर बड़े गंभीर क्रोध से बोला—इंदु, तुम जानती हो कि मुझे तुम्हारा कितना एतबार है लेकिन अगर तुमने इसी वक्त़ सारी घटना सच-सच न बता दी तो मैं नहीं कह सकता कि इसका नतीजा क्या होगा। तुम्हारा ढंग बतलाता है कि कुछ-न-कुछ दाल में काला जरुर है। यह खूब समझ रखो कि मैं अपनी इज्जत को तुम्हारी और अपनी जानों से ज्यादा अज़ीज़ समझता हूँ। मेरे लिए यह डूब मरने की जगह है कि मैं अपनी बीवी से इस तरह की बातें करूं, उसकी ओर से मेरे दिल मे संदेह पैदा हो। मुझे अब ज्यादा सब्र की गुंजाइश नहीं हैं बोलो क्या बात है?
     इंदुमती मेरे पैरो पर गिर पड़ी और रोकर बोली—मेरा कसूर माफ कर दो।
     मैंने गरजकर कहा—वह कौन सा कसूर है?
     इंदूमति ने संभलकर जवाब दिया—तुम अपने दिल में इस वक्त जो ख्याल कर रहे हो उसे एक पल के लिए भी वहां न रहने दो , वर्ना समझ लो कि आज ही इस जिंदगी का खात्मा है। मुझे नहीं मालूम था कि तुम मेरे ऊपर जो जुल्म किए हैं उन्हें मैंने किस तरह झेला है और अब भी सब-कुछ झेलने के लिए तैयार हूँ। मेरा सर तुम्हारे पैंरो पर है, जिस तरह रखोगे, रहूँगी। लेकिन आज मुझे मालूम हुआ कि तुम खुद हो वैसा ही दूसरों को समझते हो। मुझसे भूल अवश्य हुई है लेकिन उस भूल की यह सजा नहीं कि तुम मुझ पर ऐसे संदेह न करो। मैंने उस औरत की बातों में आकर अपने सारे घर का चिट्ठा बयान कर दिया। मैं समझती थी कि मुझे ऐसा नहीं करना चाहिये लेकिन कुछ तो उस औरत की हमदर्दी और कुछ मेरे अंदर सुलगती हुई आग ने मुझसे यह भूल करवाई और इसके लिए तुम जो सजा दो वह मेरे सर-आंखों पर।
     मेरा गुस्सा जरा धीमा हुआ। बोला-तुमने उससे क्या कहा?
इंदुमति ने दिया—घर का जो कुछ हाल है, तुम्हारी बेवफाई , तुम्हारी लापरवाही, तुम्हारा घर की जरुरतों की फ़्रिक न रखना। अपनी बेवकूफी का क्या कहूँ, मैने उसे यहां तक कह दिया कि इधर तीन महीने से उन्होंने घर के लिए कुछ खर्च भी नहीं दिया और इसकी चोट मेरे गहनो पर पड़ी। तुम्हे शायद मालूम नहीं कि इन तीन महीनों में मेरे साढ़े चार सौ रुपये के जेवर बिक गये। न मालूम क्यों मैं उससे यह सब कुछ कह गयी। जब इंसान का दिल जलता है तो जबान तक उसी आंच आ ही जाती है। मगर मुझसे जो कुछ खता हुई उससे कई गुनी सख्त सजा तुमने मुझे दी है; मेरा बयान लेने का भी सब्र न हुआ। खैर, तुम्हारे दिल की कैफियत मुझे मालूम हो गई, तुम्हारा दिल मेरी तरफ़ से साफ़ नहीं है, तुम्हें मुझपर विश्वास नहीं रहा वर्ना एक भिखारिन औरत के घर से  निकलने पर तुम्हें ऐसे शुबहे क्यों होते।
     मैं सर पर हाथ रखकर बैठ गया। मालूम हो गया कि तबाही के सामान पूरे हुए जाते हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

४
दूसरे दिन मैं ज्यों ही दफ्तर में पहुंचा चोबदार ने आकर कहा-महाराज साहब ने आपको याद किया है।
मैं तो अपनी किस्मत का फैसला पहले से ही किये बैठा था। मैं खूब समझ गया था कि वह बुढ़िया खुफ़िया पुलिस की कोई मुख़बिर है जो मेरे घरेलू मामलों की जांच के लिए तैनात हुई होगी। कल उसकी रिर्पोट आयी होगी और आज मेरी तलबी है। खौफ़ से सहमा हुआ लेकिन दिल को किसी तरह संभाले हुए कि जो कुछ सर पर पड़ेंगी देखा जाएगा, अभी से क्यों जान दूं, मैं महाराजा की खिदमत में पहुँचा। वह इस वक्त अपने पूजा के कमरे में अकेले बैठै हुए थे, क़ागजों का एक ढेर इधर-उधर फैला हुआ था ओर वह खुद किसी ख्याल में डूबे हुए थे। मुझे देखते ही वह मेरी तरफ मुखातिब हुए, उनके चेहरे पर नाराज़गी के लक्षण दिखाई दिये, बोले कुंअर श्यामसिंह, मुझे बहुत अफसोस है कि तुम्हारी बावत मुझे जो बातें मालूम हुईं वह मुझे इस बात के लिए मजबूर करती हैं कि तुम्हारे साथ सख्ती का बर्ताव किया जाए। तुम मेरे पुराने वसीक़ादार हो और तुम्हें यह गौरव कई पीढ़ियों से प्राप्त है। तुम्हारे बुजुर्गों ने हमारे खानदान की जान लगाकार सेवाएं की हैं और उन्हीं के सिलें में यह वसीक़ा दिया गया था लेकिन तुमने अपनी हरकतों से अपने को इस कृपा के योग्य नहीं रक्खा। तुम्हें इसलिए वसीक़ा मिलता था कि तुम अपने खानदान की परवरिश करों, अपने लड़कों को इस योग्य बनाओ कि वह राज्य की कुछ खिदमत कर सकें, उन्हें शारीरिक और नैतिक शिक्षा दो ताकि तुम्हारी जात से रियासत की भलाई हो, न कि इसलिए कि तुम इस रुपये को बेहूदा ऐशपस्ती और हरामकारी में खर्च करो। मुझे इस बात से बहुत तकलीफ़ होती है कि तुमने अब अपने बाल-बच्चों की परवरिश की जिम्मेदारी से भी अपने को मुक्त समझ लिया है। अगर तुम्हारा यही ढंग रहा तो यकीनन वसीक़ादारों का एक पुराना खानदान मिट जाएगा। इसलिए हाज से हमने तुम्हारा नाम वसीक़ादारों की फ़ेहरिस्त से खारिज कर दिया और तुम्हारी जगह तुम्हारी बीवी का नाम दर्ज किया गया। वह अपने लड़कों को पालने-पोसने की जिम्मेदार है। तुम्हारा नाम रियासत के मालियों की फ़ेहरिस्त मे लिया जाएगा, तुमने अपने को इसी के योग्य सिद्ध किया है और मुझे उम्मीद है कि यह तबादला तुम्हें नागवार न होगा। बस, जाओ और मुमकिन हो तो अपने किये पर पछताओ।

----------


## Rajeev

५
मुझे कुछ कहने का साहस न हुआ। मैंने बहुत धैर्यपूर्वक अपने क़िस्मत का यह फ़ैसला सुना और घर की तरफ़ चला। लेकिन दो ही चार क़दम चला था कि अचानक ख़चाल आया किसके घर जा रहे हो, तुम्हारा घर अब कहां है ! मैं उलटे क़दम लौटा। जिस घर का मैं राजा था वहां दूसरों का आश्रित बनकर मुझसे नहीं रहा जाएगा और रहा भी जाये तो मुझे रहना चाहिए। मेरा आचरण निश्चय ही अनुचित था लकिन मेरी नैतिक संवदेना अभी इतनी थोथी न हुई थी। मैंने पक्का इरादा कर लिया कि इसी वक्त इस शहर से भाग जाना मुनासिब है वर्ना बात फैलते ही हमदर्दों और बुरा चेतनेवालों का एक जमघट हालचाल पूछने के लिए आ जाएगा, दूसरों की सूखी हमदर्दियां सुननी पडेंगी जिनके पर्दे में खुशी झलकती होगीं एक बारख् सिर्फ एक बार, मुझे फूलमती का खयाल आया। उसके कारण यह सब दुर्गत हो रही है, उससे तो मिल ही लूं। मगर दिल ने रोका, क्या एक वैभवशाली आदमी की जो इज्जत होती थी वह अब मुझे हासिल हो सकती है? हरगिज़ नहीं। रूप की मण्डी में वफ़ा और मुहब्बत के मुक़ाबिले में रुपया-पैसा ज्यादा क़ीमती चींज है। मुमकिन है इस वक्त मुझ पर तरस खाकर या क्षणिक आवेश में आकर फूलमती मेरे साथ चलने पर आमादा हो जाये लेकिन या क्षणिक आवेश में आकर फूलमती मेरे साथ चलने पर आमादा हो जाये लेकिन उसे लेकर कहां जाऊँगा, पांवों में बेड़ियां डालकर चलना तो ओर भी मुश्किल है। इस तरह सोच-विचार कर मैंने बम्बई की राह  ली और अब दो साल से एक मिल में नौकर हूँ, तनख्वाह सिर्फ़ इतनी है कि ज्यों-त्यों जिन्दगी का सिलसिला चलता रहे लेकिन ईश्चर को धन्यवाद देता हूँ और इसी को यथेष्ट समझता हूँ। मैं एक बार गुप्त रूप से अपने घर गया था। फूलमती ने एक दूसरे रईस से रूप का सौदा कर लिया है, लेकिन मेरी पत्नी ने अपने प्रबन्ध-कौशल से घर की हालत खूब संभाल ली है। मैंने अपने मकान को रात के समय लालसा-भरी आंखों से देखा-दरवाज़े पर पर दो लालटेनें जल रही थीं और बच्चे इधर-उधर खेल रहे थे, हर सफ़ाई और सुथरापन दिखायी देता था। मुझे कुछ अखबारों के देखने से मालूम हुआ कि महीनों तक मेरे पते-निशान के बारे में अखबरों में इश्तहार छपते रहे। लेकिन अब यह सूरत लेकर मैं वहां क्या जाऊंगा ओर यह कालिख-लगा मुंह किसको दिखाऊंगा। अब तो मुझे इसी गिरी-पड़ी हालत में जिन्दगी के दिन काटने हैं, चाहे रोकर काटूं या हंसकर। मैं अपनी हरकतों पर अब बहुत शर्मिंदा हूँ। अफसोस मैंने उन नेमतों की कद्र न की, उन्हें लात से ठोकर मारी, यह उसी की सजा है कि आज मुझें यह दिन देखना पड़ रहा है। मैं वह परवाना हूँ। मैं वह परवाना हूँ जिसकी खाक भी हवा के झोंकों से नहीं बची।
-‘जमाना’, सितंबर-अक्तूबर, १९९४

----------


## Rajeev

गौरत की कटारे

कितनी अफ़सोसनाक, कितनी दर्दभरी बात है कि वही औरत जो कभी हमारे पहलू में बसती थी उसी के पहलू में चुभने के लिए हमारा तेज खंजर बेचैन हो रहा है। जिसकी आंखें हमारे लिए अमृत के छलकते हुए प्याले थीं वही आंखें हमारे दिल में आग और तूफान पैदा करें! रूप उसी वक्त तक राहत और खुशी देता है जब तक उसके भीतर एक रूहानी नेमत होती हैं और जब तक उसके अन्दर औरत की वफ़ा की रूह.हरकत कर रही हो वर्ना वह एक तकलीफ़ देने चाली चीज़ है, ज़हर और बदबू से भरी हुई, इसी क़ाबिल कि वह हमारी निगाहों से दूर रहे और पंजे और नाखून का शिकार बने। एक जमाना वह था कि नईमा हैदर की आरजुओं की देवी थी, यह समझना मुश्किल था कि कौन तलबगार है और कौन उस तलब को पूरा करने वाला। एक तरफ पूरी-पूरी दिलजोई थी, दूसरी तरफ पूरी-पूरी रजा। तब तक़दीर ने पांसा पलटा। गुलो-बुलबुल में सुबह की हवा की शरारतें शुरू हुईं। शाम का वक्त था। आसमान पर लाली छायी हुई थी। नईमा उमंग और ताजुगी और शौक से उमड़ी हुई कोठे पर आयी। शफ़क़ की तरह उसका चेहरा भी उस वक्त खिला हुआ था। ऐन उसी वक्त वहां का सूबेदार नासिर अपने हवा की तरह तेज घोड़े पर सवार उधर से निकला, ऊपर निगाह उठी तो हुस्न का करिश्मा नजर आया कि जैसे चांद शफ़क़ के हौज में नहाकर निकला है। तेज़ निगाह जिगर के पार हुई। कलेजा थामकर रह गया। अपने महल को लौटा, अधमरा, टूटा हुआ। मुसाहबों ने हकीम की तलाश की और तब राह-रास्म पैदा हुई। फिर इश्क की दुश्वार मंज़िलों तय हुईं। वफ़ा ओर हया ने बहुत बेरुखी दिखायी। मगर मुहब्बत के शिकवे और इश्क़ की कुफ्र तोड़नेवाली धमकियां आखिर जीतीं। अस्मत का खलाना लुट गया। उसके बाद वही हुआ जो हो सकता था। एक तरफ से बदगुमानी, दूसरी तरफ से बनावट और मक्कारी। मनमुटाव की नौबत आयी, फिर एक-दूसरे के दिल को चोट पहुँचाना शुरू हुआ। यहां तक कि दिलों में मैल पड़ गयी। एक-दूसरे के खून के प्यासे हो गये। नईमा ने नासिर की मुहब्बत की गोद में पनाह ली और आज एक महीने की बेचैन इन्तजारी के बाद हैदर अपने जज्बात के साथ नंगी तलवार पहलू में छिपाये अपने जिगर के भड़कते हूए शोलों को नईमा के खून से बुझाने के लिए आया हुआ है।

----------


## Rajeev

२
आधी रात का वक्त था और अंधेरी रात थी। जिस तरह आसमान के हरमसरा में हुसन के सितारे जगमगा रहे थे, उसी तरह नासिर का हरम भी हुस्न के दीपों से रोशन था। नासिर एक हफ्ते से किसी मोर्चे पर गया हुआ है इसलिए दरबान गाफ़िल हैं। उन्होंने हैदर को देखा मगर उनके मुंह सोने-चांदी से बन्द थे। ख्वाजासराओं की निगाह पड़ी लेकिन वह पहले ही एहसान के बोझ से दब चुके थे। खवासों और कनीजों ने भी मतलब-भरी निगाहों से उसका स्वागत किया और हैदर बदला लेने के नशे में गुनहगार नईमा के सोने के कमरे में जा पहुँचा, जहां की हवा संदल और गुलाब से बसी हुई थी।
    कमरे में एक मोमी चिराग़ जल रहा था और उसी की भेद-भरी रोशनी में आराम और तकल्लुफ़ की सजावटें नज़र आती थीं जो सतीत्व जैसी अनमोल चीज़ के बदले में खरीदी गयी थीं। वहीं वैभव और ऐश्वर्य की गोद में लेटी हुई नईमा सो रही थी।
    हैदर ने एक बार नईया को ऑंख भर देखा। वही मोहिनी सूरत थी, वही आकर्षक जावण्य और वही इच्छाओं को जगानेवाली ताजगी। वही युवती जिसे एक बार देखकर भूलना असम्भव था।
    हॉँ, वही नईमा थी, वही गोरी बॉँहें जो कभी उसके गले का हार बनती थीं, वही कस्तूरी में बसे हुए बाल जो कभी कन्धों पर लहराते थे, वही फूल जैसे गाल जो उसकी प्रेम-भरी आंखों के सामने लाल हो जाते थे। इन्हीं गोरी-गोरी कलाइयों में उसने अभी-अभी खिली हुई कलियों के कंगन पहनाये थे और जिन्हें वह वफा के कंगन समझ था। इसकी गले में उसने फूलों के हार सजाये थे और उन्हें प्रेम का हार खयाल किया था। लेकिन उसे क्या मालूम था कि फूलों के हार और कलियों के कंगन के साथ वफा के कंगन और प्रेम के हार भी मुरझा जायेंगे।
    हां, यह वही गुलाब के-से होंठ हैं जो कभी उसकी मुहब्बत में फूल की तरह खिल जाते थे जिनसे मुहब्बत की सुहानी महक उड़ती थी और यह वही सीना है जिसमें कभी उसकी मुहब्बत और वफ़ा का जलवा था, जो कभी उसके मुहब्बत का घर था।
    मगर जिस फूल में दिल की महक थी, उसमें दग़ा के कांटे हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

३
हैदर ने तेज कटार पहलू से निकाली और दबे पांव नईमा की तरफ़ आया लेकिन उसके हाथ न उठ सके। जिसके साथ उम्र-भर जिन्दगी की सैर की उसकी गर्दन पर छुरी चलाते हुए उसका हृदय द्रवित हो गया। उसकी आंखें भीग गयीं, दिल में हसरत-भरी यादगारों का एक तूफान-सा तक़दीर की क्या खूबी है कि जिस प्रेम का आरम्भ ऐसा खुशी से भरपूर हो उसका अन्त इतना पीड़ाजनक हो। उसके पैर थरथराने लगे। लेकिन स्वाभिमान ने ललकारा, दीवार पर लटकी हुई तस्वीरें उसकी इस कमज़ोरी पर मुस्करायीं।
    मगर कमजोर इरादा हमेशा सवाल और अलील की आड़ लिया करता है। हैदर के दिल में खयाल पैदा हुआ, क्या इस मुहब्बत के बाब़ को उजाड़ने का अल्ज़ाम मेरे ऊपर नहीं है? जिस वक्त बदगुमानियों के अंखुए निकले, अगर मैंने तानों और धिक्कारों के बजाय मुहब्बत से काम लिया होता तो आज यह दिन न आता। मेरे जुल्मों ने मुहब्बत और वफ़ा की जड़ काटी। औरत कमजोर होती है, किसी सहारे के बग़ैर नहीं रह सकती। जिस औरत ने मुहब्बत के मज़े उठाये हों, और उल्फ़ात की नाजबरदारियां देखी हों वह तानों और जिल्लतों की आंच क्या सह सकती है? लेकिन फिर ग़ैरत ने उकसाया, कि जैसे वह धुंधला चिराग़ भी उसकी कमजोरियों पर हंसने लगा।
    स्वाभिमान और तर्क में सवाल-जवाब हो रहा था कि अचानक नईमा ने करवट बदली ओर अंगड़ाई ली। हैदर ने फौरन तलवार उठायी, जान के खतरे में आगा-पीछा कहां? दिल ने फैसला कर लिया, तलवार अपना काम करनेवाली ही थी कि नईमा ने आंखें खोल दीं। मौत की कटार सिर पर नजर आयी। वह घबराकर उठ बैठी। हैदर को देखा, परिस्थिति समझ में आ गयी। बोली-हैदर!

----------


## Rajeev

४
हैदर ने अपनी झेंप को गुस्से के पर्दे में छिपाकर कहा- हां, मैं हूँ हैदर!
नईमा सिर झुकाकर हसरत-भरे ढंग से बोली—तुम्हारे हाथों में यह चमकती हुई तलवार देखकर मेरा कलेजा थरथरा रहा है। तुम्हीं ने मुझे नाज़बरदारियों का आदी बना दिया है। ज़रा देर के लिए इस कटार को मेरी ऑंखें से छिपा लो। मैं जानती हूँ कि तुम मेरे खून के प्यासे हो, लेकिन मुझे न मालूम था कि तुम इतने बेरहम और संगदिल हो। मैंने तुमसे दग़ा की है, तुम्हारी खतावार हूं लेकिन हैदर, यक़ीन मानो, अगर मुझे चन्द आखिरी बातें कहने का मौक़ा न मिलता तो शायद मेरी रूह को दोज़ख में भी यही आरजू रहती। मौत की सज़ा से पहले आपने घरवालों से आखिरी मुलाक़ात की इजाज़त होती है। क्या तुम मेरे लिए इतनी रियायत के भी रवादार न थे? माना कि अब तुम मेरे लिए कोई नहीं हो मगर किसी वक्त थे और तुम चाहे अपने दिल में समझते हो कि मैं सब कुछ भूल गयी लेकिन मैं मुहब्बत को इतनी जल्दी भूल जाने वाली नहीं हूँ। अपने ही दिल से फैसला करो। तुम मेरी बेवफ़ाइयां चाहे भून जाओ लेकिन मेरी मुहब्बत की दिल तोड़नेवाली यादगारें नहीं मिटा सकते। मेरी आखिरी बातें सुन लो और इस नापाक जिन्दगी का हिस्सा पाक करो। मैं साफ़-साफ़ कहती हूँ इस आखिरी वक्त में क्यों डरूं। मेरी कुछ दुर्गत हुई है उसके जिम्मेदार तुम हो। नाराज न होना। अगर तुम्हारा ख्य़ाल है कि मैं यहां फूलों की सेज पर सोती हूँ तो वह ग़लत है। मैंने औरत की शर्म खोकर उसकी क़द्र जानी है। मैं हसीन हूं, नाजुक हूं; दुनिया की नेमतें मेरे लिए हाज़िर हैं, नासिर मेरी इच्छा का गुलाम है लेकिन मेरे दिल से यह खयाल कभी दूर नहीं होता कि वह सिर्फ़ मेरे हुस्न और अदा का बन्दा है। मेरी इज्जत उसके दिल में कभी हो भी नहीं सकती। क्या तुम जानते हो कि यहां खवासों और दूसरी बीवियों के मतलब-भरे इशारे मेरे खून और जिगर को नहीं लजाते? ओफ्, मैंने अस्मत खोकर अस्मत की क़द्र जानी है लकिन मैं कह चुकी हूं और फिर कहती हूं, कि इसके तुम जिम्मेदार हो। 
    हैदर ने पहलू बदलकर पूछा—क्योंकर?
    नईमा ने उसी अन्दाज से जवाब दिया-तुमने बीवी बनाकर नहीं, माशूक बनाकर रक्खा। तुमने मुझे नाजुबरदारियों का आदी बनाया लेकिन फ़र्ज का सबक नहीं पढ़ाया। तुमने कभी न अपनी बातों से, न कामों से मुझे यह खयाल करने का मौक़ा दिया कि इस मुहब्बत की बुनियाद फ़र्ज पर है, तुमने मुझे हमेशा हुसन और मस्तियों के तिलिस्म में फंसाए रक्खा और मुझे ख्वाहिशों का गुलाम बना दिया। किसी किश्ती पर अगर फ़र्ज का मल्लाह न हो तो फिर उसे दरिया में डूब जाने के सिवा और कोई चारा नहीं। लेकिन अब बातों से क्या हासिल, अब तो तुम्हारी गैरत की कटार मेरे खून की प्यासी है ओर यह लो मेरा सिर उसके सामने झुका हुआ है। हॉँ, मेरी एक आखिरी तमन्ना है, अगर तुम्हारी इजाजत पाऊँ तो कहूँ।
    यह कहते-कहते नईमा की आंखों में आंसुओं की बाढ़ आ गई और हैदर की ग़ैरत उसके सामने ठहर न सकी। उदास स्वर में बोला—क्या कहती हो?
    नईमा ने कहा-अच्छा इजाज़त दी है तो इनकार न करना। मुझें एक बार फिर उन अच्छे दिनों की याद ताज़ा कर लेने दो जब मौत की कटार नहीं, मुहब्बत के तीर जिगर को छेदा करते थे, एक बार फिर मुझे अपनी मुहब्बत की बांहों में ले लो। मेरी आख़िरी बिनती है, एक बार फ़िर अपने हाथों को मेरी गर्दन का हार बना दो। भूल जाओ कि मैंने तुम्हारे साथ दगा की है, भूल जाओ कि यह जिस्म गन्दा और नापाक है, मुझे मुहब्बत से गले लगा लो और यह मुझे दे दो। तुम्हारे हाथों में यह अच्छी नहीं मालूम होती। तुम्हारे हाथ मेरे ऊपर न उठेंगे। देखो कि एक कमजोर औरत किस तरह ग़ैरत की कटार को अपने जिगर में रख लेती है।
    यह कहकर नईमा ने हैदर के कमजोर हाथों से वह चमकती हुई तलवार छीन ली और उसके सीने से लिपट गयी। हैदर झिझका लेकिन वह सिर्फ़ ऊपरी झिझक थी। अभिमान और प्रतिशोध-भावना की दीवार टूट गयी। दोनों आलिंगन पाश में बंध गए और दोनों की आंखें उमड़ आयीं।
    नईमा के चेहरे पर एक सुहानी, प्राणदायिनी मुस्कराहट दिखायी दी और मतवाली आंखों में खुशी की लाली झलकने लगी। बोली-आज कैसा मुबारक दिन है कि दिल की सब आरजुएं पूरीद होती हैं लेकिन यह कम्बख्त आरजुएं कभी पूरी नहीं होतीं। इस सीने से लिपटकर मुहब्बत की शराब के बगैर नहीं रहा जाता। तुमने मुझे कितनी बार प्रेम के प्याले हैं। उस सुराही और उस प्याले की याद नहीं भूलती। आज एक बार फिर उल्फत की शराब के दौर चलने दो, मौत की शराब से पहले उल्फ़त की शराब पिला दो। एक बार फिर मेरे हाथों से प्याला ले लो। मेरी तरफ़ उन्हीं प्यार की निगाहों से दंखकर, जो कभी आंखों से न उतरती थीं, पी जाओ। मरती हूं तो खुशी से मरूं।
    नईमा ने अगर सतीत्व खोकर सतीत्व का मूल्य जाना था, तो हैदर ने भी प्रेम खोकर प्रेम का मूल्य जाना था। उस पर इस समय एक मदहोशी छायी हुई थी। लज्जा और याचना और झुका हुआ सिर, यह गुस्से और प्रतिशोध के जानी दुश्मन हैं और एक गौरत के नाजुक हाथों में तो उनकी काट तेज तलवार को मात कर देती है। अंगूरी शराब के दौर चले और हैदर ने मस्त होकर प्याले पर प्याले खाली करने शुरू किये। उसके जी में बार-बार आता था कि नईमा के पैरों पर सिर रख दूं और उस उजड़े हुए आशियाने को आदाब कर दूं। फिर मस्ती की कैफ़्रियत पैदा हुई और अपनी बातों पर और अपने कामों पर उसे अख्य़ियार न रहा। वह रोया, गिड़गिड़ाया, मिन्नतें कीं, यहां तक कि उन दग़ा के प्यालों ने उसका सिर झुका दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

५
हैदर कई घण्टे तक बेसुध पड़ा रहा। वह चौंका तो रात बहुत कम बाक़ी रह गयी थी। उसने उठना चाहा लेकिन उसके हाथ-पैर रेशम की डोरियों से मजबूत बंधे हुए थे। उसने भौचक होकर इधर-उधर देखा। नईमा उसके सामने वही तेज़ कटार लिये खड़ी थी। उसके चेहरे पर एक क़ातिलों जैसी मुसकराहट की लाली थी। फ़र्जी माशूक के खूनीपन और खंजरबाजी के तराने वह बहुत बार गा चुका था मगर इस वक्त उसे इस नज्जारे से शायराना लुत्फ़ उठाने का जीवट न था। जान का खतरा, नशे के लिए तुर्शी से ज्यादा क़ातिल है। घबराकर बोला-नईम!
    नईमा ने लहजे में कहा-हां, मैं हूं नईमा।
    हैदर गुस्से से बोला-क्या फिर दग़ा का वार किया?
    नईमा ने जवाब दिया-जब वह मर्द जिसे खुदा ने बहादुरी और क़ूवत का हौसला दिया है, दग़ा का वार करता है तो उसे मुझसे यह सवाल करने का कोई हक़ नहीं। दग़ा और फ़रेब औरतों के हथियार हैं क्योंकि औरत कमजोर होती है। लेकिन तुमको मालूम हो गया कि औरत के नाजुक हाथों में ये हथियार कैसी काट करते हैं। यह देखो-यह आबदार शमशीर है, जिसे तुम ग़ैरत की कटार कहते थे। अब वह ग़ैरत की कटार मेरे जिगर में नहीं, तुम्हारे जिगर में चुभेगी। हैंदर, इन्सान थोड़ा खोकर बहुत कुछ सीखता है। तुमने इज्जत और आबरू सब कुछ खोकर भी कुछ न सीखा। तुम मर्द थे। नासिर से तुम्हारी होड़ थी। तुम्हें उसके मुक़ाबिले में अपनी तलवार के जौहर दिखाना था लेकिन तुमने निराला ढंग अख्तियार किया और एक बेकस और पर दग़ा का वार करना चाहा और अब तुम उसी औरत के समाने बिना हाथ-पैर के पड़े हुए हो। तुम्हारी जान बिलकुल मेरी मुट्ठी में है। मैं एक लहमे में उसे मसल सकती हूं और अगर मैं ऐसा करूं तो तुम्हें मेरा शुक्रगुज़ार होना चाहिये क्योंकि एक मर्द के लिए ग़ैरत की मौत बेग़ैरती की जिन्दगी से अच्छी है। लेकिन मैं तुम्हारे ऊपर रहम करूंगी: मैं तुम्हारे साथ फ़ैयाजी का बर्ताव करूंगी क्योंकि तुम ग़ैरत की मौत पाने के हक़दार नहीं हो। जो ग़ैरत चन्द मीठी बातों और एक प्याला शराब के हाथों बिक जाय वह असली ग़ैरत नहीं है। हैदर, तुम कितने बेवकूफ़ हो, क्या तुम इतना भी नहीं समझते कि जिस औरत ने अपनी अस्मत जैसी अनमोल चीज देकर यह ऐश ओर तकल्लुफ़  पाया वह जिन्दा रहकर इन नेमतों का सुख जूटना चाहती है। जब तुम सब कुछ खोकर जिन्दगी से तंग नहीं हो तो मैं कुछ पाकर क्यों मौत की ख्वाहिश करूं? अब रात बहुत कम रह गयी है। यहां से जान लेकर भागो वर्ना मेरी सिफ़ारिश भी तुम्हें नासिर के गुस्से की आग से रन बचा सकेगी। तुम्हारी यह ग़ैरत की कटार मेरे क़ब्जे में रहेगी और तुम्हें याद दिलाती रहेगी कि तुमने इज्जत के साथ ग़ैरत भी खो दी। 
-‘जमाना’, जुलाई, १९९५

----------


## Rajeev

घमण्ड का पुतला

शाम हो गयी थी। मैं सरयू नदी के किनारे अपने कैम्प में बैठा हुआ नदी के मजे ले रहा था कि मेरे फुटबाल ने दबे पांव पास आकर मुझे सलाम किया कि जैसे वह मुझसे कुछ कहना चाहता है।
    फुटबाल के नाम से जिस प्राणी का जिक्र किया गया वह मेरा अर्दली था। उसे सिर्फ एक नजर देखने से यक़ीन हो जाता था कि यह नाम उसके लिए पूरी तरह उचित है। वह सिर से पैर तक आदमी की शकल में एक गेंद था। लम्बाई-चौड़ाई बराबर। उसका भारी-भरकम पेट, जिसने उस दायरे के बनाने में खास हिस्सा लिया था, एक लम्बे कमरबन्द में लिपटा रहता था, शायद इसलिए कि वह इन्तहा से आगे न बढ़ जाए। जिस वक्त वह तेजी से चलता था बल्कि यों कहिए जुढ़कता था तो साफ़ मालूम होता था कि कोई फुटबाल ठोकर खाकर लुढ़कता चला आता है। मैंने उसकी तरफ देखकर पूछ- क्या कहते हो?
    इस पर फुटबाल ने ऐसी रोनी सूरत बनायी कि जैसे कहीं से पिटकर आया है और बोला-हुजूर, अभी तक यहां रसद का कोई इन्तजाम नहीं हुआ। जमींदार साहब कहते हैं कि मैं किसी का नौकर नहीं हूँ।
    मेंने इस निगाह से देखा कि जैसे मैं और ज्यादा नहीं सुनना चाहता। यह असम्भव था कि मलिस्ट्रेट की शान में जमींदार से ऐसी गुस्ताखी होती। यह मेरे हाकिमाना गुस्से को भड़काने की एक बदतमीज़ कोशिश थी। मैंने पूछा, ज़मीदार कौन है?
    फुटबाल की बॉँछें खिल गयीं, बोला-क्या कहूँ, कुंअर सज्जनसिंह। हुजूर, बड़ा ढीठ आदमी है। रात आयी है और अभी तक हुजूर के सलाम को भी नहीं आया। घोड़ों के सामने न घास है न दाना। लश्कर के सब आदमी भूखे बैठे हुए हैं। मिट्टी का एक बर्तन भी नहीं भेजा। 
    मुझे जमींदारों से रात-दिन साबक़ा रहता था मगर यह शिकायत कभी सुनने में नहीं आयी थी। इसके विपरीत वह मेरी ख़ातिर-तवाजों में ऐसी जॉँफ़िशानी से काम लेते थे जो उनके स्वाभिमान के लिए ठीक न थी। उसमें दिल खोलकर आतिथ्य-सत्कार करने का भाव तनिक भी न होता था। न उसमें शिष्टाचार था, न वैभव का प्रदर्शन जो ऐब है। इसके बजाय वहॉँ बेजा रसूख की फ़िक्र और स्वार्थ की हवस साफ़ दिखायी देती भी और इस रसूख बनाने की कीमत काव्योचित अतिशयोक्ति के साथ गरीबों से वसूल की जाती थी, जिनका बेकसी के सिवा और कोई हाथ पकड़ने वाला नहीं। उनके बात करने के ढंग में वह मुलामियत और आजिजी बरती जाती थी जिसका स्वाभिमान से बैर है और अक्सर ऐसे मौके आते थे, जब इन खातिरदारियों से तंग होकर दिल चाहता था कि काश इन खुशामदी आदमियों की सूरत न देखनी पड़ती।
    मगर आज फुटबाल की ज़बान से यह कैफियत सुनकर मेरी जो हालत हुई उसने साबित कर दिया कि रोज-रोज की खातिरदारियों और मीठी-मीठी बातों ने मुझ पर असर किये बिना नहीं छोड़ा था। मैं यह हुक्म देनेवाला ही था कि कुंअर सज्जनसिंह को हाजिर करो कि एकाएक मुझे खयाल आया कि इन मुफ़्तखोर चपरासियों के कहने पर एक प्रतिष्ठित आदमी को अपमानित करना न्याय नहीं है। मैंने अर्दली से कहा-बनियों के पास जाओ, नक़द दाम देकर चीजें लाओ और याद रखो कि मेरे पास कोई शिकायत न आये।
    अर्दली दिल में मुझे कोसता हुआ चला गया। 
    मगर मेरे आश्चर्य की कोई सीमा न रही, जब वहां एक हफ्ते तक रहने पर भी कुंअर साहब से मेरी भेंट न हुई। अपने आदमियों और लश्करवालों की ज़बान से कुंअर साहब की ढिठाई, घमण्ड और हेकड़ी की कहानियॉँ रोलु सुना करता। और मेरे दुनिया देखे हुए पेशकार ने ऐसे अतिथि-सत्कार-शून्य गांव में पड़ाव डालने के लिए मुझे कई बार इशारों से समझाने-बुझाने की कोशिश की। ग़ालिबन मैं पहला आदमी था जिससे यह भूल हुई थी और अगर मैंने जिले के नक्शे के बदले लश्करवालों से अपने दौरे का प्रोग्राम बनाने में मदद ली होती तो शायद इस अप्रिय अनुभव की नौबत न आती। लेकिन कुछ अजब बात थी कि कुंअर साहब को बुरा-भला कहना मुझ पर उल्टा असर डालता था। यहॉँ तक कि मुझे उस अदमी से मुलामात करने की इच्छा पैदा हुई जो सर्वशक्तिमान् आफ़सरों से इतना ज्यादा अलग-थलग रह सकता है।

----------


## Rajeev

२
सूबह का वक्त था, मैं गढ़ी में गढ़ी में गया। नीचे सरयू नदी लहरें मार रही थी। उस पार साखू का जंगल था। मीलों तक बादामी रेत, उस पर खरबूज़ और तरबूज़ की क्यारियॉँ थीं। पीले-पीले फूलों-से लहराती हुई बगुलों और मुर्गाबियों के गोल-के-गोल बैठे हुए थे! सूर्य देवता ने जंगलों से सिर निकाला, लहरें जगमगायीं, पानी में तारे निकले। बड़ा सुहाना, आत्मिक उल्लास देनेवाला दृश्य था। 
    मैंने खबर करवायी और कुंअर साहब के दीवानखाने में दाखिल हुआ लम्बा-चौड़ा कमरा था। फर्श बिछा हुआ था। सामने मसनद पर एक बहुत लम्बा-तड़ंगा आदमी बैठा था। सर के बाल मुड़े हुए, गले में रुद्राक्ष की माला, लाल-लाल, ऊंचा माथा-पुरुषोचित अभिमान की इससे अच्छी तस्वीर नहीं हो सकती। चेहरे से रोबदाब बरसता था।
    कुअंर साहब ने मेरे सलाम को इस अन्दाज से लिया कि जैसे वह इसके आदी हैं। मसनद से उठकर उन्होंने बहुत बड़प्पन के ढंग से मेरी अगवानी की, खैरियत पूछी, और इस तकलीफ़ के लिए मेरा शुक्रिया अदा रिने के बाद इतर और पान से मेरी तवाजो की। तब वह मुझे अपनी उस गढ़ी की सैर कराने चले जिसने किसी ज़माने में ज़रूरर आसफुद्दौला को ज़िच किया होगा मगर इस वक्त बहुत टूटी-फीटी हालत में थी। यहां के एक-एक रोड़े पर कुंअर साहब को नाज़ था। उनके खानदानी बड़प्पन ओर रोबदाब का जिक्र उनकी ज़बान से सुनकर विश्वास न करना असम्भव था। बयान करने का ढंग यक़ीन को मजबूर करता था और वे उन कहानियों के सिर्फ पासबान ही न थे बल्कि वह उनके ईमान का हिस्सा थीं। और जहां तक उनकी शक्ति में था, उन्होंने अपनी आन निभाने में कभी कसर नहीं की।
    कुंअर सज्जनसिंह खानदानी रईस थे। उनकी वंश-परंपरा यहां-वहां टूटती हुई अन्त में किसी महात्मा ऋषि से जाकर मिल जाती थी। उन्हें तपस्या और भक्ति और योग का कोई दावा न था लेकिन इसका गर्व उन्हें अवश्य था कि वे एक ऋषि की सन्तान हैं। पुरखों के जंगली कारनामे भी उनके लिए गर्व का कुछ कम कारण न थे। इतिहास में उनका कहीं जिक्र न हो मगकर खानदानी भाट ने उन्हें अमर बनाने में कोई कसर न रखी थी और अगर शब्दों में कुछ ताकत है तो यह गढ़ी रोहतास या कालिंजर के किलों से आगे बढ़ी हुई थी। कम-से-कम प्राचीनता और बर्बादी के बाह्म लक्षणों में तो उसकी मिसाल मुश्किल से मिल सकती थी, क्योंकि पुराने जमाने में चाहे उसने मुहासरों और सुरंगों को हेच समझा हो लेकिन वक्त वह चीटियों और दीमकों के हमलों का भी सामना न कर सकती थी।
    कुंअर सज्जनसिंह से मेरी भेंट बहुत संक्षिप्त थी लेकिन इस दिलचस्प आदमी ने मुझे हमेशा के लिए अपना भक्त बना लिया। बड़ा समझदार, मामले को समझनेवाला, दूरदर्शी आदमी था। आखिर मुझे उसका बिन पैसों का गुलाम बनना था।

----------


## Rajeev

३
बरसात में सरयू नदी इस जोर-शोर से चढ़ी कि हज़ारों गांव बरबाद हो गए, बड़े-बड़े तनावर दरख्त़ तिनकों की तरह बहते चले जाते थे। चारपाइयों पर सोते हुए बच्चे-औरतें, खूंटों पर बंधे हुए गाय और बैल उसकी गरजती हुई लहरों में समा गए। खेतों में नाच चलती थी।
    शहर में उड़ती हुई खबरें पहुंचीं। सहायता के प्रस्ताव पास हुए। सैकड़ों ने सहानुभूति और शौक के अरजेण्ट तार जिल के बड़े साहब की सेवा में भेजे। टाउनहाल में क़ौमी हमदर्दी की पुरशोर सदाएं उठीं और उस हंगामे में बाढ़-पीड़ितों की दर्दभरी पुकारें दब गयीं।
    सरकार के कानों में फरियाद पहुँची। एक जांच कमीशन तेयार किया गया। जमींदारों को हुक्म हुआ कि वे कमीशन के सामने अपने नुकसानों को विस्तार से बतायें और उसके सबूत दें। शिवरामपुर के महाराजा साहब को इस कमीशन का सभापति बनाया गया। जमींदारों में रेल-पेल शरू हुई। नसीब जागे। नुकसान के तखमीन का फैलला करने में काव्य-बुद्धि से काम लेना पड़ा। सुबह से शाम तक कमीशन के सामने एक जमघट रहता। आनरेबुल महाराजा सहब को सांस लेने की फुरसत न थी दलील और शाहदत का काम बात बनाने और खुशामद से लिया जाता था। महीनों यही कैफ़ियत रही। नदी किनारे के सभी जमींदार अपने नुकसान की फरियादें पेश कर गए, अगर कमीशन से किसी को कोई फायदा नहीं पहुँचा तो वह कुंअर सज्जनसिहं थे। उनके सारे मौजे सरयू के किनारे पर थे और सब तबाह हो गए थे, गढ़ी की दीवारें भी उसके हमलों से न बच सकी थीं, मगर उनकी जबान ने खुशामद करना सीखा ही न था और यहां उसके बगैर रसाई मुश्किल थी। चुनांचे वह कमीशन के सामने न आ सके। मियाद खतम होने पर कमीशन ने रिपोर्ट पेश की, बाढ़ में डूबे हुए इलाकों में लगान की आम माफी हो गयी। रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक सिर्फ सज्जनसिंह वह भाग्यशाली जमींदार थे। जिनका कोई नुकसान नहीं हुआ था। कुंअर साहब ने रिपोर्ट सुनी, मगर माथे पर बल न आया। उनके आसामी गढ़ी के सहन में जमा थे, यह हुक्म सुना तो रोने-धोने लगे। तब कुंअर साहब उठे और बुलन्द आवाजु में बोले-मेरे इलाके में भी माफी है। एक कौड़ी लगान न लिया जाए। मैंने यह वाकया सुना और खुद ब खुद मेरी आंखों से आंसू टपक पड़े बेशक यह वह आदमी है जो हुकूमत और अख्तियार के तूफान में जड़ से उखड़ जाय मगर झुकेगा नहीं।

----------


## Rajeev

४
वह दिन भी याद रहेगा जब अयोध्या में हमारे जादू-सा करनेवाले कवि शंकर को राष्ट्र की ओर से बधाई देने के लिए शानदार जलसा हुआ। हमारा गौरव, हमारा जोशीला शंकर योरोप और अमरीका पर अपने काव्य का जादू करके वापस आया थां अपने कमालों पर घमण्ड करनेवाले योरोप ने उसकी पूजा की थी। उसकी भावनाओं ने ब्राउनिंग और शेली के प्रेमियों को भी अपनी वफ़ा का पाबन्द न रहने दिया। उसकी जीवन-सुधा से योरोप के प्यासे जी उठे। सारे सभ्य संसार ने उसकी कल्पना की उड़ान के आगे सिर झुका दिये। उसने भारत को योरोप की निगाहों में अगर ज्यादा नहीं तो यूनान और रोम के पहलू में बिठा दिया था।
    जब तक वह योरोप में रहा, दैनिक अखबारों के पत्रे उसकी चर्चा से भरे रहते थे। यूनिवर्सिटियों और विद्वानों की सभाओं ने उस पर उपाधियों की मूसलाधार वर्षा कर दी। सम्मान का वह पदक जो योरोपवालों का प्यारा सपना और जिन्दा आरजू है, वह पदक हमारे जिन्दादिल शंकर के सीने पर शोभा दे रहा था और उसकी वापसी के बाद उन्हीं राष्ट्रीय भावनाओं के प्रति श्रद्धा प्रकट करने के लिए हिन्दोस्तान के दिल और दिमाग आयोध्या में जमा थे। 
    इसी अयोध्या की गोद में श्री रामचंद्र खेलते थे और यहीं उन्होंने वाल्मीकि की जादू-भरी लेखनी की प्रशंसा की थी। उसी अयोध्या में हम अपने मीठे कवि शंकर पर अपनी मुहब्बत के फूल चढ़ाने आये थे।
    इस राष्ट्रीय कतैव्य में सरकारी हुक्काम भी बड़ी उदारतापूर्वक हमारे साथ सम्मिलित थे। शंकर ने शिमला और दार्जिलिंग के फरिश्तों को भी अयोध्या में खींच लिया था। अयोध्या को बहुत अन्तजार के बाद यह दिन देखना नसीब हुआ। 
    जिस वक्त शंकर ने उस विराट पण्डाल में पैर रखा, हमारे हृदय राष्ट्रीय गौरव और नशे से मतवाले हो गये। ऐसा महसूस होता था कि हम उस वक्त किसी अधिक पवित्र, अधिक प्रकाशवान् दुनिया के बसनेवाले हैं। एक क्षण के लिए-अफसोस है कि सिर्फ एक क्षण के लिए-अपनी गिरावट और बर्बादी का खयाल हमारे दिलों से दूर हो गया। जय-जय की आवाजों ने हमें इस तरह मस्त कर दिया जैसे महुअर नाग को मस्त कर देता है।
    एड्रेस पढ़ने का गौरव मुझको प्राप्त हुआ था। सारे पण्डाल में खामोशी छायी हुई थी। जिस वक्त मेरी जबान से यह शब्द निकले-ऐ राष्ट्र के नेता! ऐ हमारे आत्मिक गुरू! हम सच्ची मुहब्बत से तुम्हें बधाई देते हैं और सच्ची श्रद्धा से तुम्हारे पैरों पर सिर झुकाते हैं...यकायक मेरी निगाह उठी और मैंने एक हृष्ट-पुष्ट हैकल आदमी को ताल्लुकेदारों की कतार से उठकर बाहर जाते देखा। यह कुंअर सज्जन सिंह थे।
    मुझे कुंअर साहब की यह बेमौक़ा हरकत, जिसे अशिष्टता समझने में कोई बाधा नहीं है, बुरी मालूम हुई। हजारों आंखें उनकी तरफ हैरत से उठीं। 
    जलसे के खत्म होते ही मैंने पहला काम जो किया वह कुंअर साहब से इस चीज के बारे में जवाब तलब करना था।
    मैंने पूछा-क्यों साहब आपके पास इस बेमौका हरकत का क्या जवाब है?
    सज्जनसिंह ने गम्भीरता से जवाब दिया-आप सुनना चाहें तो जवाब हूँ।
    ‘‘शौक से फरमाइये।’’
    ‘‘अच्छा तो सुनिये। मैं शंकर की कविता का प्रेमी हूँ। शंकर की इज्जत करता हूँ, शंकर पर गर्व करता हूँ, शंकर को अपने और अपनी कौम के ऊपर एहसान करनेवाला समझता हूँ मगर उसके साथ ही उन्हें अपना आध्यात्मिक गुरु मानने या उनके चरणों में सिर झुकाने के लिए तैयार नहीं हूँ।’’
    मैं आश्चर्य से उसका मुंह ताकता रह गया। यह आदमी नहीं, घमण्ड का पुतला हैं देखें यह सिर कभी झुकता या नहीं।

----------


## Rajeev

५
पूरनमासी का पूरा चांद सरयू के सुनहरे फर्श पर नाचता था और लहरें खुशी से गलु मिल-मिलकर गाती थीं। फागुन का महीना था, पेड़ों में कोपलें निकली थीं और कोयल कूकने लगी थी।
    मैं अपना दौरा करके सदर लौटता था। रास्ते में कुंअर सज्जनसिंह से मिलने का चाव मुझे उनके घर तक ले गया, जहां अब मैं बड़ी बेतकल्लुफी से जाता-आता था।
    मैं शाम के वक्त नदी की सैर को चला। वह प्राणदायिनी हवा, वह उड़ती हुई लहरें, वह गहरी निस्तबधता-सारा दृश्य एक आकर्षक सुहाना सपना था। चांद के चमकते हुए गीत से जिस तरह लहरें झूम रही थीं, उसी तरह मीठी चिन्ताओं से दिल उमड़ा आता था।
    मुझे ऊंचे कगार पर एक पेड़ के नीचे कुछ रोशनी दिखायी दी। मैं ऊपर चढ़ा। वहां बरगद की घनी छाया में धूनी जल रही थी। उसके सामने एक साधू पैर फैलाये बरगद की एक मोटी जटा के सहारे लेटे हुए थे। उनका चमकता हुआ चेहरा आग की चमक को लजाता था। नीले तालाब में कमल खिला हुआ था।
    उनके पैरों के पास एक दूसरा आदमी बैठा हुआ था। उसकी पीठ मेरी तरफ थी। वह उस साधू के पेरों पर अपना सिर रखे हुए था। पैरों को चूमता था और आंखों से लगता था। साधू अपने दोनों हाथ उसके सिर पर रखे हुए थे कि जैसे वासना धैर्य और संतोष के आंचल में आश्रय ढूंढ़ रही हो। भोला लड़का मां-बाप की गोद में आ बैठा था।
    एकाएक वह झुका हुआ सर उठा और मेरी निगाह उसके चेहरे पर पड़ी। मुझे सकता-सा हो गया। यह कुंअर सज्जनसिंह थे। वह सर जो झुकना न जानता था, इस वक्त जमीन छू रहा था। 
    वह माथा जो एक ऊंचे मंसबदार के सामने न झुका, जो एक प्रतानी वैभवशाली महाराज के सामने न झुका, जो एक बड़े देशप्रेमी कवि और दार्शनिक के सामने न झूका, इस वक्त एक साधु के क़दमों पर गिरा हुआ था। घमण्ड, वैराग्य के सामने सिर झुकाये खड़ा था।
    मेरे दिल में इस दृश्य से भक्ति का एक आवेग पैदा हुआ। आंखों के सामने से एक परदा-सा हटा और कुंअर सज्जन सिंह का आत्मिक स्तर दिखायी दिया। मैं कुंअर साहब की तरफ से लिपट गया और बोला-मेरे दोस्त, मैं आज तक तुम्हारी आत्मा के बड़प्पन से बिल्कुल बेखबर था। आज तुमने मेरे हुदय पर उसको अंकित कर दिया कि वैभव और प्रताप, कमाल और शोहरत यह सब घटिया चीजें हैं, भौतिक चीजें हैं। वासनाओ में लिपटे हुए लोग इस योग्य नहीं कि हम उनके सामने भक्ति से सिर झुकायें, वैराग्य और परमात्मा से दिल लगाना ही वे महान् गुण हैं जिनकी ड्यौढ़ी पर बड़े-बड़े वैभवशाली और प्रतापी लोगों के सिर भी झुक जाते हैं। यही वह ताक़त है जो वैभव और प्रताप को, घमण्ड की शराब के मतवालों को और जड़ाऊ मुकुट को अपने पैरों पर गिरा सकती है। ऐ तपस्या के एकान्त में बैठनेवाली आत्माओ! तुम धन्य हो कि घमण्ड के पुतले भी पैरों की धूल को माथे पर चढ़ाते हैं।
    कुंअर सज्जनसिंह ने मुझे छाती से लगाकर कहा-मिस्टर वागले, आज आपने मुझे सच्चे गर्व का रूप दिखा दिया और में कह सकता हूँ कि सच्चा गर्व सच्ची प्रार्थना से कम नहीं। विश्वास मानिये मुझे इस वक्त ऐसा मालूम होता है कि गर्व में भी आत्मिकता को पाया जा सकता है। आज मेरे सिर में गर्व का जो नशा है, वह कभी नहीं था।
-‘ज़माना’, अगस्त, १९९६

----------


## Rajeev

विजय

शहज़ादा मसरूर की शादी मलका मख़मूर से हुई और दोनों आराम से ज़िन्दगी बसर करने लगे। मसरूर ढोर चराता, खेत जोतता, मख़मूर खाना पकाती और चरखा चलाती। दोनों तालाब के किनारे बैठे हुए मछलियों का तैरना देखते, लहरों से खेलते, बगीचे में जाकर चिड़ियों के चहचहे सुनते और फूलों के हार बनाते। न कोई फिक्र थी, न कोई चिन्ता थी।
    लेकिन बहुत दिन न गुज़रने पाये थे उनके जीवन में एक परिवर्तन आया। दरबार के सदस्यों में बुलहवस खॉँ नाम का एक फ़सादी आदमी था। शाह मसरूर ने उसे नज़र बन्द कर रखा था। वह धीरे-धीरे मलका मख़मूर के मिज़ाज में इतना दाखिल हो गया कि मलका उसके मशविरे के बग़ैर कोई काम न करती। उसने मलका के लिए एक हवाई जहाज बनाया जो महज़ इशारे से चलता था। एक सेकेण्ड में हज़ारों मील रोज जाता ओर देखते-देखते ऊपर की दूनिया की खबर लाता। मलका उस जहाज़ पर बैठकर योरोप और अमरीका की सैर करती। बुलहवस उससे कहता, साम्राज्य को फैलाना बादशाहों का पहला कर्तव्य है। इस लम्बी-चौड़ी दुनिया पर कब्ज़ा कीजिए, व्यापार के साधन बढ़ाइये, छिपी हुई दौलत निकालिये, फौजें खड़ी कीजिए, उनके लिए अस्त्र-शस्त्र जुटाइये। दुनिया हौसलामन्दों के लिए है। उन्हीं के कारनामे, उन्हीं की जीतें याद की जाती हैं। मलका उसकी बातों को खूब कान लगाकर सुनती। उसके दिल में हौसले का जोश उमड़ने लगता। यहां तक कि अपना सरल-सन्तोषी जीवन उसे रूखा-फीका मालूम होने लगा।
    मगर शाह मसरूर सन्तोष का पुतला था। उसकी जिन्दी के वह मुबारक लमहे होते थे जब वह एकान्त के कुंज में चुपचाप बैठकर जीवन और उसके कारणों पर विचार करता और उसकी विराटता और आश्चर्यों को देखकर श्रद्धा के भाव से चीख उठता-आह! मेरी हस्ती कितनी नाचीज हैं, उसे मलका के मंसूबों और हौसलों से ज़रा भी दिलचस्पी न थी। नतीजा यह हूआ कि आपस के प्यार और सच्चाई की जगह सन्देह पैदा हो गये। दरबारियों में गिरोह बनने लगे। जीवन का सन्तोष विदा हो गया। मसरूर को इन सब परेशानियों के लिए जो उसकी सभ्यता के रास्ते में बाधक होती थीं, धीरज न था। वह एक दिन उठा और सल्तनत मलका के सुपुर्द करके एक पहाड़ी इलाके में जा छिपा। सारा दरबार नयी उमंगों से मतवाला हो रहा था। किसी ने बादशाह को रोकने की कोशिश न की। महीनों, वर्षों हो गये, किसी को उनकी खबर न मिली।

----------


## Rajeev

२
मलका मख़मूर ने एक बड़ी फ्रौज खड़ी की और बुलहवस खां को चढ़ाइयों पर रवाना किया। उसने इलाके पर इलाके और मुल्क पर मुल्क जीतने शुरू किये। सोने-चांदी और हीरे-जवाहरात के अम्बार हवाई जहाजों पर लदकर राजधानी को आगे लगे।
    लेकिन आश्चर्य की बात यह थी कि इन रोज-ब-रोज बढ़ती हुई तरक्कियों से मुल्क के अन्दरूनी मामलों में उपद्रव खड़े होने लगे। वह सूबे जो अब हुक्म के ताबेदार थे, बग़ावत के झण्ड़े करने लगे। कर्णसिंह बुन्देला एक फ्रौज लेकर चढ़ आया। मगर अजब फ़ौज थी, न कोई हरबे-हथियार, न तोपें, सिपाहियां, के हाथों में बंदूक और तीर-तुपुक के बजाय बरबर-तम्बूरे और सारंगियां, बेले, सितार और ताऊस थे। तोपों की धनगरज सदाओं के दले तबले और मृदंग की कुमक थी। बम गोलों की जगह जलतरंग, आर्गन और आर्केस्ट्रा था। मलका मख़मूर ने समझा आन की आन में इस फ़ौज को तितर-बितर करती हूँ। लेकिन ज्यों ही उस की फ़ौज कर्णसिंह के मुकाबिले में रवना हुई, लुभावने, आत्मा को शान्ति पहुँचाने वाले स्वरों की वह बाढ़ आयी, मीठे और सुहाने गानों की वह बौछार हुई कि मलका की सेना पत्थर की मरतों की तरह आत्मविस्मृत होकर खड़ी रह गयी। एक क्षण में सिपाहियों की आंखें नशे में डूबने लगीं और वह हथेलियां बजा-बजा कर नाचने लगे, सर हिला-हिलाकर उछलने लगे, फिर सबके सब बेजान लाश की ताह गिर पड़े। और सिर्फ सिपाही ही नहीं, राजधानी में भी जिसके कानों में यह आवाजें गयीं वह बेहोश हो गया। सारे शहर में कोई जिन्दा आदमी नज़र न आता था। ऐसा मालूम होता था कि पत्थर की मूरतों का तिलस्म है। मलका अपने जहाज पर बैठी यह करिश्मा देख रही थी। उसने जहाज़ नीचे उतारा कि देखूं क्या माजरा है? पर उन आवाजों के कान में पहुँचते ही उसकी भी वही दशा हो गयी। वह हवाई जहाज पर नाचने लगी और बेहोश होकर गिर पड़ी। जब कर्णसिंह शाही महल के करीब जा पहुँचा और गाने बन्द हो गये तो मलका की आंखें खुजीं जैसे किसी का नशा टूट जाये। उसने कहा-मैं वही गाने सुनूंगी, वही राग, वही अलाप, वही लुभाने वाले गीत। हाय, वह आवाज़ें कहो गयीं। कुछ परवाह नहीं, मेरा राज जाये, पाट जाये, में वही राग सुनूंगी।
    सिपाहियों का नशा भी टूटा। उन्होंने उसके स्वर मिलाकर कहा-हम वही गीत सुनेंगे, वही प्यारे-प्यारे मोहक राग। बला से हम गिरफ्तार होंगे, गुलामी की बेड़ियां पहनेंगे, आजादी से हाथ धोयेंगे पर वही राग, वही तराने वही तानें, वही धुनें।

----------


## Rajeev

३
सूबेदार लोचनदास को जब कर्णसिंह की विजय का हाल मालूम हुआ तो उसने भी विद्रोह करने की ठानी। अपनी फौज लेकर राजधानी पर चढ़ दौड़ा। मलका ने अबकी जान-तोड़ मुकाबला करने की ठानी। सिपाहियों को खूब ललकारा ओर उन्हें लोचदास के मुकाबले में खड़ा किया मगर वाह री हमलावन फौज! न कहीं सवार, न कहीं प्यादे, न तोप, न बन्दूक, न हरबे, न हथियार, सिपाहियों की जगह सुन्दर नर्तकियों के गोल थे और थियेटर के एक्टर। सवारों की जगह भांडों और बहुरूपियों के गोल। मोर्चो की जगह तीतर और बटेरों के जोड़ छूटे हुए थे तो बन्दूक की जगह सर्कस ओर बाइसकोप के खेमे पढ़े थे। कहीं हीरे-जवाहरात अपनी आब-ताब दिखा रहे थे, कहीं तरह-तरह के चरिन्दों-परिन्दों की नुमाइश खुली हुई थी। मैदान के एक हिस्से में धरती की अजीब-अजीब चीजें, झने और बर्फिस्तानी चोटियां और बर्फ के पहाढ़, पेरिस का बाजार, लन्दन का एक्स्चेंज या स्टन की मंडियां, अफ्रीका के जंगल, सहारा के रेगिस्तान, जापान की गुलकारियां, चीन के दरियाई शहर, दक्षिण अमरीका  के आदमखोर, क़ाफ़ की परियां, लैपलैण्ड के सुमूरपोश इन्सान और ऐसे सेकड़ों विचित्र आकर्षक दृश्य चलते-फिरते दिखायी पड़ते थे। मलका की फौज यह नज्ज़ारा देखते ही बेसुध होगर उसकी तरफ दौड़ी। किसी को सर-पैर का खयाल न रहा। लोगों ने बन्दुकें फेंक दीं, तलवारें और किरचें उतार फेंकीं और बेतहाशा इन दृश्यों के चारों तरफ जमा हो गये। कोई नाचने वालियों की मीठी अदाओं ओर नाजुक चलन पर दिल दे बैठा, कोई थियेटर के तमाशों पर रीझा। कुछ लोग तीतरों और बटेरों के जोड़ देखने लगे और सब के सब चित्र-लिखित-से मन्त्रमुग्ध खड़े रह गये। मलका अपने हवाई जहाज पर बैठी कभी थियेटर की तरफ जाती कभी सर्कस की तरफ दौड़ती, यहां तक कि वह भी बेहोश हो गयी।
    लोचनदास जब विजय करता हुआ शाही महल में दाखिल हो गया तो मलका की आंखें खुलीं। उसने कहा-हाय, वह तमाशे कहां गये, वह सुन्दर-सुन्दर दृश्य, वह लुभावने दृश्य कहां गायब हो गये, मेरा राज जाये, पाट जाये लेकिन मैं यह सैर जरूर देखूँगी। मुझे आज मालूम हुआ कि ज़िन्दगी में क्या-क्या मज़े हैं!
    सिपाही भी जागे। उन्होने एक स्वर से कहा-हम वही सैर और तमाशे देखेंगे, हमें लड़ाई-भिड़ाई से कुछ मतलब नहीं, हमको आज़ादी की परवाह नहीं, हम गुलाम होकर रहेंगे, पैरों में बेड़ियां पहनेंगे पर इन दिलफरेबियों के बगैर नहीं रह सकेंगे।

----------


## Rajeev

४
मलका मख़मूर को अपनी सल्तनत का यह हाल देखकर बहुत दु:ख होता। वह सोचती, कया इसी तरह सारा देश मेरे हाथ से निकल जाएगा? अगर शाह मसरूर ने यों किनारा न कर लिया होता तो सल्तनत की यह हालत कभी न होती। क्या उन्हें यह कैफियतें मालूम न होंगी। यहां से दम-दम की खबरें उनके पास आ जाती हैं मगर जरा भी जुम्बिश नहीं करते। कितने बेरहम हैं। खैर, जो कुछ सर पर आयेगी सह लूँगी पर उनकी मिन्नत न करूँगी।
    लेकिन जब वह उन आकर्षक गानों को सुनती और दूश्यों को देखती तो यह दुखदायी विचार भूल जाते, उसे अपनी जिन्दगी बहुत आनन्द की मालूम होती।
    बुलहवस खां ने लिखा-मैं देश्मनों से घिर गया हूँ, नफरत अली और कीन खां और ज्वालासिंह ने चारों तरफ से हमला शुरू कर दिया है। तब तक ओर कुमक न आये, में मजबूर हूँ। पर मलका की फौज यह सैर और गाने छोड़कर जाने पर राजी न होती थी।
    इतने में दो सूबेदसरों ने फिर बग़ावत की। मिर्जा शमीम और रसराजसिंह दोनों एक होकर राजधानी पर चढ़े। मलका की फौज में अब न लज्जा थी न वीरता, गाने-बजाने और सैरै-तमाशे ने उन्हें आरामतलब बना दिया था। बड़ी-बड़ी मुश्किलों से सज-सजा कर मैदान में निकले। दुश्मन की फौज इन्तजार करती खड़ी थी लेकिन न किसी के पास तलवार थी, न बन्दुक, सिपाहियों के हाथों में फूलों के खुलदस्ते थे, किसी के हाथ में इतर की शीशियां, किसी के हाथ में गुलाब के फ़व्वाहर, कहीं लवेण्डर की बोतलें, कहीं मुश्क वगैरह की बहार-सारा मैदान अत्तार की दूकान बना हुआ था। दूसरी तरफ रसराज की सेना थी। उन सिपाहियों के हाथों में सोने के तश्त थे, जरबफ्त के खनपेशों से ढके हुए, किसी में बर्फी और मलाई थी, किसी में कोरमे और कबाब, किसी में खुबानी और अंगूर, कहीं कश्मीर की नेमतें सजी हुई थीं, कहीं इटली की चटनियों की बहार थी और कहीं पुर्तगाल और फ्रांस की शराबें शीशियों में महक रही थीं।
    मलका की फौज यह संजीवनी सुगन्ध सूंघते ही मतवाली हो गयी। लोगों ने हथियार फेंक दिये और इन स्वादिष्ट पदार्थें की ओर दौड़े, कोई हलुवे पर गिरा, और कोई मलाई पर टूटा, किसी ने कोरमे और कबाब पर हाथ बढ़ाये, कोई खुबानी और अंगूर चखने लगा, कोई कश्मीरी मुरब्बों पर लपका, सारी फौज भिखमंगों की तरह हाथ फैलाये यह नेमतें मांगती थी और बेहद चाव से खाती थी। एक-एक कौर के लिए, एक चमचा फीरनी के लिए, शराब के एक प्याले के लिए खुशामदें करते थे, नाकें रगड़ते थे, सिजदे करते थे। यहां तक कि सारी फौज पर एक नशा छा गया, बेदम होकर गिर पड़ी। मलका भी इटली के मरब्बों के सामने दामन फैला-फैलाकर मिन्नतें करती और कहती थी कि सिर्फ-एक लुकमा और एक प्याला दो और मेरा राज लो, पाट लो, मेरा सब कुछ ले लो लेकिन मुझे जी-भर खा-पी लेने दो। यहां तक कि वह भी बेहोश होकर गिर पड़ी।

----------


## Rajeev

५
मलका की हालत बेहद दर्दनाक थी। उसकी सल्तनत का एक छोटा-सा हिस्सा दुश्मनों के हाथ से बचा था। उसे एक दम के लिए भी इस गुलामी से नजात न मिलती। की कर्णसिंह के दरबार में हाजिर होती, कभी मिर्जा शमीम की खुशामद करती, इसके बगैर उसे चैन न आता। हां, जब कभी इस मुसाहिबी और जिल्लत से उसकी तबियत थक जाती तो वह अकेले बैठकर घंटों रोती और चाहती कि जाकर शाह मसरूर को मना लाऊं। उसे यकीन था कि उनके आते ही बागी काफूर हो जायेंगे पर एक ही क्षण में उसकी तबियत बदल जाती। उसे अब किसी हालत पर चैन आता था।
अभी तक बुलहवस खां स्वामिभक्ति में फर्क न आया था। लेकिन जब उसने सल्तनत की यह कमजोरी देखी तो वह भी बगावत कर बैठा। उसकी आजमाई हुई फौज के मुकाबले में मलका की फौज क्या ठहरती, पहले ही हमले में क़दम उखड़ गये। मलका खुद गिरफ्तार हो गयी। बुलहवस खां ने उसे एक तिलस्माती कैदखाने में बंद कर दिया। सेवक वे स्वामी बनद बैठा।
    यह कैदखाना इतना लम्बा-चौड़ा था कि कैदी कितना ही भागने की कोशिश करे, उसकी चहारदीवारी से बाहर नहीं निकल सकता था। वहां सन्तरी और पहरेदार न थे लेकिन वहां की हवा में एक खिंचाव था। मलका के पैरों में न बेड़ियां थी न हाथों में हथकड़ियां लेकिन शरीर का अंग-प्रत्यंग तारों से बंधा हुआ था। वह अपनी इच्छा से हिल भी न सकती थी। वह अब दिन के दिन बैठी हुई जमीन पर मिट्टी के घरौंदे बनाया करती और समझती यह महल है। तरह-तरह के स्वांग भरती और समझती दुनिया मुझे देखकर लट्टू हो जाती है। पत्थर टुकड़ों से अपना शरीर गूंध लेती ओर समझती कि अब हूरें भी मेरे सामने मात हैं। वह दरख्तों से पूछती, मैं कितनी खूबसूरत हूँ। शाखों पर बैठी चिड़ियों से पूछती, हीरे-जवाहरात का ऐसा गुलबन्द तुमने देखा है? मिट्टी की ठीकरों का अम्बार लगाती और आसमान से पूछती, इतनी दौलत तुमने देखी है?
    मालूम नहीं, इस हालत में कितने दिन गुजर गये। मिर्जा शमीम, लाचनदास वगैरह हरदम उसे घेरे रहते थे। शायद वह उससे डरते थे। ऐसा न हो, यह शाह मासरूर को कोई संदेशा भेज दे। क़ैद में भी उस पर भरोसा न था। यहां तक कि मलका की तबियत इस क़ैद से बेज़ार हो गयी, वह निकल भागने की तदबीरें सोचने लगी।
    इसी हालत में एक दिन मलका बैठी सोच रही थी, मैं क्या हो गई ? जो मेरे इशारों के गुलाम थे वह अब मेरे मालिक हैं, मुझे जिस कल चाहते हैं बिठाते हैं, जहां चाहते हैं घुमाते हैं। अफसोस, मेंने शाह मसरूर का कहना न माना, यह उसी की सजा है। काश, एक बार मुझे किसी तरह अस क़ैद से छुकारा मिल जाता तो मैं चलकर उनके पैरों पर सिर रख देती और कहती, लौंडी की खता माफ कीजिए। मैं खून के आंसु रोती और उन्हें मना लाती और फिर कभी उनके हुक्म से इनकार न करती। मैंने इस नमकहराम बुलहवस खां की बातों में पड़कर उन्हें निर्वासित कर दिया, मेरी अक्ल कहॉँ चली गयी थी। यह सोचते-सोचते मलका रोने लगी कि यकायक उसने देखा, सामने एक खिले हुए मुखड़े वाला गम्भीर पुरूष सादा कपड़े खड़ा है। मलका ने आश्चर्यचकित होकर पूछा-आप कौन हैं? यहां मैंने आपको कभी नहीं देखा।
    पुरूष-हां, इस कैदखाने में मैं बहुत कम आता हूँ। मेरा काम है कि जब कैदियों की तबियत यहां से बेजार हो तो उन्हें यहां से निकलने में मदद दूं।
    मलका-आपका नाम?
    पुरूष-संतोखसिंह।
    मलमा-आप मुझे इस कैद से छुटकारा दिला सकते हैं?
    संतोख-हां, मेरा तो काम ही यह है, लेकिन मेरी हिदायतों पर चलना पड़ेगा।
    मलका-मैं आपके हुक्म से जौ-भर भी इधर-उधर न करूंगी, खुदा के लिए मुझे यहां से जल्द से जल्द ले चलिए, मैं मरते दम तक आपकी शुक्रगुजार रहूंगी। 
    संतोख- आप कहां चलना चाहती हैं?
    मलका-मैं शाह मसरूर के पास जाना चाहती हूँ। आपको मालूम है वह आलकल कहां हैं?
    संतोख-हाँ, मालूम है, मैं उनका नौकर हूँ। उन्हीं की तरफ से मैं इस काम पर तैनात हूँ?
    मलका-तो खुदा के वास्ते मुझे जल्द ले चलिए, मुझे अब यहां एक घड़ी रहना जी पर भारी हो रहा है।
    संतोख-अच्छा तो यह रेशमी कपड़े और यह जवाहरात और सोने के जेवन उतारकर फेंक दो। बुलहवस ने इन्हीं जंजीरों से तुम्हें जाकड़ दिया है। मोटे से मोटा कपड़ा जो मिल सके पहन लो, इन मिट्टी के घरौंदों को गिरा दो। इतर और गुलाब की शीशियां, साबुन की बट्टियां, और यह पाउडर के डब्बे सब फेंक दो। 
    मलका ने शीशियों और पाउडर के तड़ाक-तड़ाक पटक दिये, सोने के जेवरों को उतारकर फेंक दिया कि इतने में बुलहवस खां धाड़ें मार कर रोता हुआ आकर खड़ा हुआ और हाथ बांधकर कहने लगा-दोनों जहानों की मलका, मैं आपका नाचीज़ गुलाम हूँ, आप मुझसे नाराज हैं?
    मलका ने बदला लेने के अपने जोश में मिट्टी के घरौंदों को पैरों से ठुकरा दिया, ठीकरों के अम्बार को ठोकरें मारकर बिखेर दिया। बुलहवस के शरीर का एक-एक अंग कट-कटकर गिरने लगा। वह बेदम होकर जमीन पर गिर पड़ा और दम के दम में जहन्नुम रसीद हुआ। संतोखसिंह ने मलका से कहा-देखा तुमन? इस दुश्मन को तुम कितना डरावना समझती थीं, आन की आन में खाक में मिल गया। 
    मलका-काश, मुझे यह हिकमत मालूम होती तो मैं कभी की आजाद हो जाती। लेकिन अभी और भी तो दुश्मन हैं।
    संतोख-उनको मारना इससे भी आसान है। चलो कर्णसिंह के पास, ज्यों ही वह अपना सुर अलापने लगे और मीठी-मीठी बातें करने लगे, कानों पर हाथ रख लो, देखो, अदृश्य के पर्दे से फिर चीज सामने आती है।
    मलका कर्णसिंह के दरबार में पहुँची। उसे देखते ही चारों तरफ से धुपद और तिल्लाने के वार होने लगे। पियानो बजने लगे। मलका ने दोनों कान बन्द कर लिये। कर्णसिंह के दरबार में आग का शोला उठने लगा। सारे दरबारी जलने लगे, कर्णसिंह दौड़ा हुआ आया और बड़े विनय-पूर्वक मलका के पैरों पर गिरकर बोला-हुजूर, अपने इस हमेशा के गुलाम पर रहम करें। कानों पर से हाथ हटा कर वर्रा इस गरीब की जान पर बन आयेगी। अब कभी हुजूर की शान में यह गुस्ताखी न होगी।
    मलका ने कहा-अच्छा, जा तेरी जां-बख्शी की। अब कभी बग़ावत न करना वर्ना जान से हाथ धोएगा।

----------


## Rajeev

६
कर्णसिंह ने संतोखसिंह की तरफ प्रलय की आंखों से देखकर सिर्फ इतना कहा-‘जालिम, तुझे मौत भी नहीं आयी’ और बेतहाशा गिरता-पड़ता भागा। सेतोखसिंह ने मलका से कहा-देखा तुमने, इनको मारना कितना आसान था? अब चलो लोचनदान के पास। ज्योंही वह अपने करिश्मे दिखाने लगे, दोनों आंखें बन्द कर लेना।
मलका लोचनदास के दरबार में पहुँची। उसे देखते ही लोचन ने अपनी शक्ति का प्रदर्शन करना शुरू किया। ड्रामे होने लगे, नर्तकों ने थिरकना शुरू किया। लालो-जमुरर्द की कश्तियां सामने आने लगीं लेकिन मलका ने दोनों आंखें बन्द कर लीं।
आन की आन में वह ड्रामे और सर्कस और नाचनेवालों के गिरोह खाक में मिल गये। लोचनदास के चेहरे पर हवाइयां उड़ने लगीं, निराशापूर्ण धैर्य के साथ चिल्ला-चिल्लकर कहने लगा, यह तमाशा देखो, यह पेरिस के क़हवेखाने, यह मिस एलिन का नाच है। देखो, अंग्रेज रईस उस पर कितनी उदारता से सोने और हीरे-जवाहरात निछावर कर रहे हैं। जिसने यह सैर-तमाशे ने देखे उसकी जिन्दगी मौत से बदतर। लेकिन मलका ने आंखें न खोलीं।
तब लोचनदास बदहवास और घबराया हुआ, बेद के दरख्त की तरह कांपता हुआ मलका के सामने आ खड़ा हुआ और हाथ जोड़कर बोला-हुजूर, आंखें खोलें। अपने इस गुलाम पर रहम करें, नहीं तो मेरी जान पर बन जाएगी। गुलाम की गुस्ताखियां माफ़ फीरमायें। अब यह बेअदबी न होगी।
मलका ने कहा-अच्छा जा, तेरी जांबख्शी की लेकिन खबरदार, अब सर न उठाना नहीं तो जहन्नुम रसीद कर दूंगी।
लोचनदास यह सुनते ही गिरता-पड़ता जान लेकर भागा। पीछे फिरकर भी न देखा। संतोखसिंह ने मलका से कहा-अब चलो मिर्जा शमीम और रसराज के पास। वहॉँ एक हाथ से नाक बन्द कर लेना और दूसरे हाथ से खानों के तश्त को जमीन पर गिरा देना।
मलका रसराज और शमीम के दरबार में पहुँचीं उन्होंने जो संतोख को मलका के साथ देखा तो होश उड़ गये। मिर्जा शमीम ने कस्तूरी और केसर की लपटें उड़ाना हुरू कीं। रसराज स्वादिष्ट खानों के तश्त सजा-सजाकर मलका के सामने लाने लगा, और उनकी तारीफ करने लगा-यह पुर्तगात की तीन आंच दी हुई शराब है, इसे पिये तो बुड्डा भी जवान हो जाये। यह फ्रांस का शैम्पेन है, इसे पिये तो मुर्दा जिन्दा हो जाय। यह मथुरा के पेड़े हैं, उन्हें खाये तो स्वर्ग की नेमतों को भूल जाय।
लेकिन मलका ने एक साथ से नाक बन्द कर ली और दूसरे हाथ से उन तश्तों को लमीन पर गिरा दिया और बोतलों को ठोकरें मार-मारकर चूर कर दिया। ज्यों-ज्यों उसकी ठोकरें पड़ती थीं, दरबार के दरबारी चीख-चीख कर भागते थे। आखिर मिर्जा शमीम और रसराज दोनों परेशान और बेहाल, सर से खून जारी, अंग-अंग टूटा हुआ, आकर मलका के सामने खड़े हो गये और गिड़गिड़ाकर बोले-हुजूर, गुलामों पर रहम करें। हुजूर की शान में जो गुस्ताखियां हुई हैं उन्हें मुआफ फरमायें, अब फिर ऐसी बेअदबी न होगी।
मनका ने कहा-रसराज को मैं जान से माना चाहती हूँ। उसके कारण मुझे जलील होना पड़ा।
लेकिन संतोखसिंह ने मना किया-नहीं, इसे जान से न मारिये। इस तरह का सेवक मिलना कठिन है। यह आपके सब सूबेदार अपने काम में यकता हैं सिर्फ इन्हें काबू में रखने की जरूरत है।
मलका ने कहा-अच्छा जाओ, तुम दोनों की भी जां-बख्शी की लेकिन खबरदार, अब कभी उपद्रव मत खड़ा करना वर्ना तुम जानोगे।
दोनों गिरत-पड़ते भागे, दम के दम में नजरों से ओझल हो गये।
मलका की रिआया और फौज ने भेंटे दीं, घर-घर शादियाने बजने लगे। चारों बागी सूबेदार शहरपनाह के पास छापा मारने की घात में बैठ गये लेकिन संतोखसिंह जब रिआया और फौज को मसजिद में शुक्रिए की नमाज अदा करने के लिए ले गया तो बागियों को कोई उम्मीद न रही, वह निराश होकर चले गये।
जब इन कामों से फुर्सत हुई तो मलका ने संतोखसिंह से कहा-मेरे पास अलफ़ाज नहीं में इतनी ताकत है कि मैं आपके एहसानों का शुक्रिया अदा कर सकूँ। आपने मुझे गुलामी ताकत से छुटकारा दिया। में आखिरी दम तक आपका जस गाऊंगी। अब शाह मसरूर के पास मुझे ले चलि, मैं उनकी सेवा करके अपनी उम्र बसर करना चाहती हूँ। उनसे मुंह मोड़कर मैंने बहुत जिल्लत और मसीबत झेली। अब अभी उनके कदमों से जुदा न हूँगी।
संतोखसिंह-हां, हां, चलिए मैं तैयार हूँ लेकिन मंजिल सख्त है, घबराना मत।
मलका ने हवाई जहाज मंगाया। पर संतोखसिंह ने कहा-वहां हवाई जहाज का गुजर नहीं है, पेदल पड़ेगां मलका ने मजबूर होकर जहाज वापस कर दिया और अकेले अपने स्वाती को मनाने चली।
वह दिन-भर भूखी-प्यासी पैदल चलती रही। आंखों के सामने अंधेरा छाने लगा, प्यास से गले में कांटे पड़ने लगे। कांटों से पैर छलनी हो गये। उसने अपने मार्ग-दर्शक से पूछा-अभी कितनी दूर है?
संतोख-अभी बहुत दूर है। चुपचाप चली आओ। यहां बातें करने से मंजिल खोटी हो जाती है।
रात हुई, आसमान पर बादल छा गये। सामने एक नदी पड़ी, किश्ती का पता न था। मलका ने पूछा-किश्ती कहां है?
संतोष ने कहा-नदी में चलना पेड़गा, यहां किश्ती कहां है।
मलका को डर मालूम हुआ लेकिन वह जान पर खेलकर दरिया में चल पड़ी। मालूम हुआ कि सिर्फ आंख का धोखा था। वह रेतीली जमीन थी। सारी रात संतोखसिंह ने एक क्षण के लिए भी दम न लिया। जब भोर का तारा निकल आया तो मलका ने रोकर कहा-अभी कितनी दूर है, मैं तो मरी जाती हूँ। संतोखसिंह ने जवाब दिया-चूपचान चली आओ।
मलका ने हिम्मत करके फिर कदम बढ़ाये। उसने पक्का इरादा कर लिया था कि रास्ते में मर ही क्यों न जाऊँ पर नाकाम न लौटूँगी। उस कैद से बचने के लिए वह कड़ी मुसीबतें झेलने को तैयार थी।
सूरज निकला, सामने एक पहाड़ नजर आया जिसकी चोटियां आसमान में घुसी हुई थीं। संतोखसिंह ने पूछा-इसी पहाड़ी की सबसे ऊंची चोटी पर शाह मसरूर मिलेंगे, चढ़ सकोगी?
मलका ने धीरज से कहा-हां, चढ़ने की कोशिश करूंगी।
बादशाह से भेंट होने की उम्मीद ने उसके बेजान पैरों में पर लगा दिए। वह तेजी से कदम उठाकर पहाड़ों पर चढ़ने लगी। पहाड़ के बीचों बीच आत-आते वह थककर बैठ गयी, उसे ग़श आ गया। मालूम हुआ कि दम निकल रहा है। उसने निराश आंखों से अपने मित्र को देखा। संतोखसिंह ने कहा-एक दफा और हिम्मत करो, दिल में खुदा की याद करो मलका ने खुदा की याद की। उसकी आंखें खुल गयीं। वह फुर्ती से उठी और एक ही हल्ले में चोटी पर जा पहुँची। उसने एक ठंडी सांस ली। वहां शुद्ध हवा में सांस लेते ही मलका के शरीर में एक नयी जिंदगी का अनुभव हुआ। उसका चेहरा दमकने लगा। ऐसा मालूम होने लगा कि मैं चाहूँ तो हवा में उड़ सकती हूँ। उसने खुश होकर संतोखसिंह तरफ देखा और आश्चर्य के सागर में डूब गयी। शरीर वही था, पर चेहरा शाह मसरूर का था। मलका ने फिर उसकी तरफ अचरज की आंखों से देखा। संतोखसिंह के शरीर पर से एक बादल का पर्दा हट गया और मलका को वहां शाह मशरूर बड़े नजर आए-वही हल्का नीला कुर्ता, वही गेरुए रंग की तरह। उनके मुखमण्डल से तेज की कांति बरस रही थी, माथा तारों की तरह चमक रहा था। मलका उनके पैरों पर गिर पड़ी। शाह मसरूर ने उसे सीने से लगा लिया।
-‘जमाना’, अप्रैल,१९१८

----------


## Rajeev

वफ़ा का खंजर

जयगढ़ और विजयगढ़ दो बहुत ही हरे-भ्ररे, सुसंस्कृत, दूर-दूर तक फैले हुए, मजबूत राज्य थे। दोनों ही में विद्या और कलाद खूब उन्न्त थी। दोनों का धर्म एक, रस्म-रिवाज एक, दर्शन एक, तरक्की का उसूल एक, जीवन मानदण्ड एक, और जबान में भी नाम मात्र का  ही अन्तर था। जयगढ़ के कवियों की कविताओं पर विजयगढ़ वाले सर धुनते और विजयगढ़ी दार्शनिकों के विचार जयगढ़ के लिए धर्म की तरह थे। जयगढ़ी सुन्दरियों से विजयगढ़ के घर-बार रोशन होते थे और विजयगढ़ की देवियां जयगढ़ में पुजती थीं। तब भी दोनों राज्यों में ठनी ही नहीं रहती थी बल्कि आपसी फूट और ईर्ष्या-द्वेष का बाजार बुरी तरह गर्म रहता और दोनों ही हमेशा एक-दूसरे के खिलाफ़ खंजर उठाए थे। जयगढ़ में अगर कोई देश को सुधार किया जाता तो विजयगढ़ में शोर मच जाता कि हमारी जिंदगी खतरे में है। इसी तरह तो विजयगढ़ में कोई व्यापारिक उन्नति दिखायी देती तो जयगढ़ में शोर मच जाता था। जयगढ़ अगर रेलवे की कोई नई शाख निकालता तो विजयगढ़ उसे अपने लिए काला सांप समझता और विजयगढ़ में कोई नया जहाज तैयार होता तो जयगढ़ को वह खून पीने वाला घडियाल नजर आता था। अगर यह बदुगमानियॉँ अनपढ़ या साधारण लोगों में पैदा होतीं तो एक बात थी, मजे की बात यह थी कि यह राग-द्वेष, विद्या और जागृति, वैभव और प्रताप की धरती में पैदा होता था। अशिक्षा और जड़ता की जमीन उनके लिए ठीक न थी। खास सोच-विचार और नियम-व्यवस्था के उपजाऊ क्षेत्र में तो इस बीज का बढ़ना कल्पना की शक्ति को भी मात कर देता था। नन्हा-सा बीज पलक मारते-भर में ऊंचा-पूरा दख्त हो जाता था। कूचे और बाजारों में रोने-पीटने की सदाएं गूंजने लगतीं, देश की समस्याओं में एक भूचाल-सा आता, अख़बारों के दिल जलाने वाले शब्द राज्य में हलचल मचा देते, कहीं से आवाज आ जाती—जयगढ़, प्यारे जयगढ़, पवित्र के लिए यह कठिन परीक्षा का अवसर है। दुश्मन ने जो शिक्षा की व्यवस्था तैयार की है, वह हमारे लिए मृत्यु का संदेश है। अब जरूरत और बहुत सख्त जरूरत है कि हम  हिम्मत बांधें और साबित कर दें कि जयगढ़, अमर जयगढ़ इन हमलों से अपनी प्राण-रक्षा कर सकता है। नहीं, उनका मुंह-तोड़ जवाब दे सकता है। अगर हम इस वक्त न जागें तो जयगढ़, प्यारा जयगढ़, हस्ती के परदे से हमेशा के लिए मिट जाएगा और इतिहास भी उसे भुला देगा।
    दूसरी तरफ़ से आवाज आती—विजयगढ़ के बेखबर सोने वालो, हमारे मेहरबान पड़ोसियों ने अपने अखबारों की जबान बन्द करने के लिए जो नये क़ायदे लागू किये हैं, उन पर नाराज़गी का इजहार करना हमारा फ़र्ज है। उनकी मंशा इसके सिवा और कुछ नहीं है कि वहां के मुआमलों से हमको बेखबर रक्खा जाए और इस अंधेरे के परदे में हमारे ऊपर धावे किये जाएं, हमारे गलों पर फेरने के लिए नये-नये हथियार तैयार किए जाएं, और आख़िरकार हमारा नाम-निशान मिटा दिया जाए। लेकिन हम अपने दोस्तों को जता देना अपना  फ़र्ज समझते हैं कि अगर उन्हें शरारत के हथियारों की ईजाद के कमाल हैं तो हमें भी उनकी काट करने में कमाल है। अगर शैतान उनका मददगार है तो हमको भी ईश्वर की सहायता प्राप्त है और अगर अब तक हमारे दोस्तों को मालूम नहीं है तो अब होना चाहिए कि ईश्वर की सहायता हमेशा शैतान को दबा देती है।

----------


## Rajeev

२
जयगढ़ बाकमाल कलावन्तों का अखाड़ा था। शीरीं बाई इस अखाड़े की सब्ज परी थी, उसकी कला की दूर-दूर तक ख्याति थी। वह संगीत की राती थी जिसकी ड्योढ़ी पर बड़े-बड़े नामवर आकर सिर झुकाते थे। चारों तरफ़ विजय का डंका बजाकर उसने विजयगढ़ की ओर प्रस्थान किया, जिससे अब तक उसे अपनी प्रशंसा का कर न मिला था। उसके आते ही  विजयगढ़ में एक इंक़लाब-सा हो गया। राग-द्वेष और अनुचित गर्व हवा से उड़ने वाली सूखी पत्तियों की तरह तितर-बितर हो गए। सौंदर्य और राग के बाजार में धूल उड़ने लगी, थिएटरों और नृत्यशालाओं में वीरानी छा गयी। ऐसा मालूम होता था कि जैसे सारी सृष्टि पर जादू छा गया है। शाम होते ही विजयगढ़ के धनी-धोरी, जवान-बूढ़े शीरीं बाई की मजालिस की तरफ़ दौड़ते थे। सारा देश शीरीं की भक्ति के नशे में डूब गया।
    विजयगढ़ के सचेत क्षेत्रों में देशवासियों के इस पागलपन से एक बेचैनी की हालत पैदा हुई, सिर्फ यही नहीं कि उनके देश की दौलत बर्बाद हो रही थी बल्कि उनका राष्ट्रीय अभिमान और तेज भी धूल में मिल जाता था। जयगढ़ की एक मामूली नाचनेवाली, चाहे वह कितनी ही मीठी अदाओं वाली क्यों न हो, विजयगढ़ के मनोरंजन का केंद्र बन जाय, यह बहुत बड़ा अन्याय था। आपस में मशविरे हुए और देश के पुरोहितों की तरफ़ से देश के मन्त्रियों की सेवा में इस खास उद्देश्य से एक शिष्टमण्डल उपस्थित हुआ। विजयगढ़ के आमोद-प्रमोद के कर्त्ताओं की ओर से भी आवेदनमत्र पेश होने लगे। अखबारों ने राष्ट्रीय अपमान और दुर्भाग्य के तराने छेड़े। साधारण लोगों के हल्क़ों में सवालों की बौछार होने लगी, यहां तक कि वजीर मजबूर हो गए, शीरीं बाई के नाम शाही फ़रमान पहुँचा—चूंकि तुम्हारे रहने से देश में उपद्रव होने की आशंका है इसलिए तुम फौरन विजयगढ़ से चली जाओ। मगर यह हुक्म अंतर्राष्ट्रीय संबंधों, आपसी इक़रारनामे और सभ्यता के नियमों के सरासर ख़िलाफ़ था। जयगढ़ के राजदूत ने, जो विजयगढ़ में नियुक्त था, इस आदेश पर आपत्ति की और शीरीं बाई ने आखिरकार उसको मानने से इनकार किया क्योंकि इससे उसकी आजादी और खुद्दारी और उसके देश के अधिकारों और अभिमान पर चोट लगती थी।

----------


## Rajeev

३
जयगढ़ के कूचे और बाजार खामोश थे। सैर की जगहें खाली। तफ़रीह और तमाशे बन्द। शाही महल के लम्बे-चौड़े सहने और जनता के हरे-भरे मैदानों में आदमियों की भीड़ थी, मगर उनकी जबानें बन्द थीं और आंखें लाल। चेहरे का भाव कठोर और क्षुब्ध, त्योरियां हुई, माथे  पर शिकन, उमड़ी हुई काली घटा थी, ड़रावनी, ख़समोश, और बाढ़ को अपने दामन में छिपाए हुए।
    मगर आम लोगों में एक बड़ा हंगामा मचा हुआ था, कोई सुलह का हामी था, कोई लड़ाई की मांग करता था, कोई समझौते की सलाह देता था, कोई कहता था कि छानबीने करने के लिए कमीशन बैठाओ। मामला नाजुक थ, मौका तंग, तो भी आपसी बहस-मुबाहसों, बदगुमानियों, और एक-दूसरे पर हमलों का बाजार गर्म था। आधी रात गुज़र गयी मगर कोई फैसला न हो सका। पूंजी की संगठित शक्ति, उसकी पहुँच और रोबदाब फ़ैसले की ज़बान बन्द किये हुए था।
    तीन पहर रात जा चुकी थी, हवा नींद से मतवाली होकर अंगड़ाइयां ले रही थी और दरख्तों की आंख झपकती थीं। आकाश के दीपक भी झलमलाने लगे थे, दरबारी कभी दीवारों की तरफ़ ताकते थे, कभी छत की तरफ़। लेकिन कोई उपाय न सूझता था।
    अचानक बाहर से आवाज आयी—युद्ध! युद्ध! सारा शहर इस बुलंद नारे से गंज उठा। दीवारों ने अपनी ख़ामोश जबान से जवाब दिया—युद्ध! यद्ध!
    यह अदृष्ट से आने वाली एक पुकार थी जिसने उस ठहराव में हरक़त पैदा कर दी थी। अब ठहरी हुई चीजों में ख़लबली-सी मच गयी। दरबारी गोया गलफ़त की नींद से चौंक पड़े। जैसे कोई भूली हुई बात याद आते ही उछल पड़े। युद्ध मंत्री सैयद असकरी ने फ़रमाया—क्या अब भी लोगों को लड़ाई का ऐलाल करने में हिचकिचाहट है? आम लोगों की जबान खुदा का हुक्म और उसकी पुकार अभी आपके कानों में आयी, उसको पूरा करना हमारा फ़र्ज है। हमने आज इस लम्बी बैठक में यह साबित किया है कि हम ज़बान के धनी हैं, पर जबान तलवार है, ढाल नहीं। हमें इस वक्त ढाल की जरूरत है, आइये हम अपने सीनों को ढाल बना लें और साबित कर दें कि हममें अभी वह जौहर बाकी है जिसने हमारे बुजुर्गों का नाम रोशन किया। कौमी ग़ैरत जिन्दगी की रूह है। वह नफे और नुकसान से ऊपर है। वह हुण्डी और रोकड़, वसूल और बाकी, तेजी और मन्दी की पाबन्दियों से आजाद है। सारी खानों  की छिपी हुई दौलत, सारी दुनिया की मण्डियां, सारी दुनिया के उद्योग-धंधे उसके पासंग हैं। उसे बचाइये वर्ना आपका यह सारा निजाम तितर-बितर हो जाएगा, शीरजा बिखर जाएगा, आप मिट जाएंगे। पैसे वालों से हमारा सवाल है—क्या अब भी आपको जंग के मामले में हिचकिचाहट है?
    बाहर से सैकडों की आवाजें आयीं—जंग! जंग!
    एक सेठ साहब ने फ़रमाया—आप जंग के लिए तैयार हैं?
    असकरी—हमेशा से ज्यादा।
    ख्वाजा साहब—आपको फ़तेह का यक़ीन है?
    असकरी—पूरा यक़ीन है।
    दूर-पास ‘जंग’जंग’ की गरजती हुई आवाजों का तांता बंध गया कि जैसे हिमालय के किसी अथाह खड्ड से हथौड़ों की झनकार आ रही हो। शहर कांप उठा, जमीन थर्राने लगी, हथियार बंटने लगे। दरबारियों ने एक मत लड़ाई का फ़ैसला किया। ग़ैरत  जो कुछ ने कर सकती थीं, वह अवाम के बारे ने कर दिखाया।

----------


## Rajeev

४
आज से तीस साल पहले एक जबर्दस्त इन्कलाब ने जयगढ़ को हिला ड़ाला था। वर्षों तक आपसी लड़ाइयों का दौर रहा, हजारों ख़ानदान मिट गये। सैकड़ों कस्बे बीरान हो गये। बाप, बेटे के खून का प्यासा था। भाई, भाई की जान का ग्राहक। जब आख़िरकार आज़ादी की फ़तेह हुई तो उसने ताज के फ़िदाइयों को चुन-चुन कर मारा । मुल्क के क़ैदखाने देश-भक्तों से भर उठे। उन्हीं जॉँबाजों में एक मिर्जा मंसूर भी था। उसे कन्नौज के किले में क़ैद किया गया जिसके तीन तरफ़ ऊंची दीवारें थीं। और एक तरफ़ गंगा नदी। मंसूर को सारे दिन हथौड़े चलान पड़ते। सिर्फ शाम को आध घंटे के लिए नमाज की छुट्टी मिलती थी। उस वक्त मंसूर गंगा के किनारे आ बैठता और देशभाइयों की हालत पर रोता। वह सारी राष्ट्रीय और सामाजिक व्यवस्था जो उसके विचार में राष्ट्रीयता का आवश्यक अंग थी, इस हंगामे की बाढ़ में नष्ट हो रही थी। वह एक ठण्डी आह भ्ररकर कहता—जयगढ़, अब तेरा खुदा ही रखवाला है, तूने खाक को अक्सीर बनाया और अक्सीर को खाक। तूने ख़ानदान  की इज्जत को, अदब और इख़लाग का, इल्मो—कमाल को मिटा दिया।, बर्बाद कर दिया। अब तेरी बाग़डोर तेर हाथ में नहीं है, चरवाहे तेरे रखवाले और बनिये तेरे दरबारी हैं। मगर देख लेना यह हवा है, और चरवाहे और साहूकार एक दिन तुझे खून के आंसू रूलायेंगे। धन और वैभव अपना ढंग न छोड़ेगा, हुकूमत अपना रंग न बदलेगी, लोग चाहे ल जाएं, लेकिन निज़ाम वही रहेगा। यह तेरे नए शुभ चिन्तक जो इस वक्त विनय और सत्य और न्याय की मूर्तियॉँ बने हूए हैं, एक दिन वैभव के नशे में मतवाले होंगे, उनकी शक्तियां ताज की शक्तियों से कहीं ज्यादा सख्त होंगी और उनके जुल्म कहीं इससे ज्यादा तेज़।
    इन्हीं ख़यालों में डूबे हुए मंसूर को अपने वतन की याद आ जाती। घर का नक्शा आंखों के सामने खिंच जाता, मासूम बच्चे असकरी की प्यारी-प्यारी सूरत आंखों में फिर जाती, जिसे तक़दीर ने मां के लाड़-प्यार से वंचित कर दिया था। तब मंसूर एक ठण्डी आह खींचकर खड़ा होता और अपने बेटे से मिलने की पागल इच्छा में उसका जी चाहता कि गंगा में कूदकर पार निकल जाऊँ।
    धीरे-धीरे इस इच्छा ने इरादे की सूरत अख्तियार की। गंगा उमड़ी हुई थी, ओर-छोर का कहीं पता नथ । तेज और गरजती हुई लहरें दौड़ते हुए पहाड़ों के समान थीं। पाट देखकर सनर में चक्कर-सा आ जाता था। मंसूर ने सोचा, नहीं उतरने दूं। लेकिन नदी उतरने के बदले भयानक रोग की तरह बढ़ती जाती थी, यहां तक कि मंसूर को फिर धीरज न रहा, एक दिन वह रात को उठा और उस पुरशोर लहरों से भरे हुए अंधेरे में कुछ पड़ा।
    मंसूर सारी रात लहरों के साथ लड़ता-भिड़ता रहा, जैसे कोई नन्ही-सी चिड़िया तूफ़ान में थपेड़े खा रही हो, कभी उनकी गोद में छिपा हुआ, कभी एक रेले में दस क़दम  आगे, कभी एक धक्के में दस क़दम पीछे। ज़िन्दगी की लिखावट की ज़िन्दा मिसाल। जब वह नदी के पार हुआ तो एक बेजान लाश था, सिर्फ सांस बाक़ी थी और सांस के साथ मिलने की इच्छा।
    इसके तीसरे दिन मंसूर विजयगढ़ जा पहुँचा। एक गोद में असकरी था और दूसरे हाथ में ग़रीबी का छोटा-साउ एक बुकचा। वहां उसने अपना नाम मिर्जा जलाल बताया। हुलिया भी बदल लिया था, हट्टा-कट्टा सजीला जवान था, चेहरे पर शराफ़त और कुशीलनता की कान्ति झलकती थी; नौकरी के लिए किसी और सिफ़ारिश की जरूरत न थी। सिपाहियों में दाख़िल हो गया और पांच ही साल में  अपनी ख़िदमतों और भरोसे की बदौलत मन्दौर के सरहदी पहाड़ी किले का सूबेदार बना दिया गया।
    लेकिन मिर्जा जलाल को वतन की याद हमेशा सताया करती। वह असकरी को गोद में ले लेता और कोट पर चढ़कर उसे जयगढ़ की वह मुस्कराती हुई चरागाहें और मतवाले झरने और सुथरी बस्तियां दिखाता जिनके कंगूरे क़िले से नज़र आते। उस वक्त बेअख्तियार उसके जिगर से सर्द आह निकल जाती और ऑंखें ड़बड़बा आतीं। वह असकरी को गले लगा लेता और कहता—बेटा, वह तुम्हार देश है। वहीं तुम्हारा और तुम्हारे बुजुर्गों का घोंसला है। तुमसे हो सके तो उसके एक कोने में बैठे हुए  अपनी उम्र ख़त्म कर देना, मगर उसकी आन में कभी बट्टा न लगाना। कभी उससे दया मत करना क्योंकि तुम उसी कि मिट्टी और पानी से पैदा हुए हो और तुम्हारे बुजुर्गों की पाक रूहें अब भी वहां मंड़ला रही है। इस तरह बचपने से ही असकरी के दिल पर देश की सेवा और प्रेम अंकित हो गया था। वह जवान हुआ, तो जयगढ़ पर जान देता था। उसकी शान-शौकत पर निसार, उसके  रोबदाब की माला जपने वाला। उसकी बेहतरी को आगे बढाने के लिए हर वक्त़ तैयार। उसके झण्डे को नयी अछूती धरती में गाड़ने का इच्छुक। बीस साल का सजीला जवान था, इरादा मज़बूत, हौसले बुलन्द, हिम्मत बड़ी, फ़ौलादी जिस्म, आकर जयगढ़ की फ़ौज में दाखिल हो गया और इस वक्त जयगढ़ की फ़ौज का चमकजा सूरज बन हुआ था।

----------


## Rajeev

५
जयगढ़ ने अल्टीमेटम दे दिया—अगर चौबिस घण्टों के अन्दर शीरीं बाईं जयगढ़ न पहुँची तो उसकी  अगवानी के लिए जयगढ़ की फ़ौज रवाना होगी।
    विजयगढ़ ने जवाब दिया—जयगढ़ की फ़ौज आये, हम उसकी अगवानी के लिए हाजिर हैं। शीरीं बाई जब तक यहां की अदालत से हुक्म-उदूली की सजा न पा ले, वह रिहा नहीं  हो सकती और जयगढ़ को हमारे अंदरूनी मामलों में  दख़ल देने का कोई हक नहीं।
    असकरी ने मुंहमांगी मुराद पायी। खुफ़िया तौर पर एक दूत मिर्जा जलाल के पास रवाना किया और खत में लिखा—
    ‘आज विजयगढ़ से हमारी जंग छिड़ गयी, अब खुदा ने चाहा तो दुनिया जयगढ़ की तलवार का लोहा मान जाएगी। मंसूर का बेटा असकरी फ़तेह के दरबार का एक अदना दरबारी बन सकेगा और शायद मेंरी वह दिली तमन्ना भी पूरी हो जो हमेशा मेरी रूह को तड़पाया करती है। शायद मैं मिर्जा मंसूर को फिर जयगढ़ की रियासत में एक ऊंची जगह पर बैठे देख सकूं। हम मन्दौर में न बोलेंगे और आप भी हमें न छेडिएगा लेकिन अगर खुदा न ख्वास्ता कोई मुसीबत आ ही पड़े तो आप मेरी यह मुहर जिस सिपाही या अफ़सर को दिखा देंगे वह आपकी इज्ज्त करेगा। और आपको मेरे कैम्प में पहुँचा देगा। मुझे यकीन है कि अगर जरूरत पड़े  तो उस जयगढ़ के लिए जो आपके लिए इतना प्यारा है और उस असकरी के ख़ातिर जो आपके जिगर का टुकड़ा है, आप थोड़ी-सी तकलीफ़ से (मुमकिन है वह रूहानी तकलीफ़ हो) दरेग न फ़रमायेंगे।’
    इसके तीसरे दिन जयगढ़ की फ़ौज ने विजयगढ़ पर हमला किया और मन्दौर से पांच मील के फ़ासले पर दोनों फौजों का मुकाबला हुआ। विजयगढ़ को अपने हवाई जहाजों, जहरीले गड्ढों और दूर तक मार करने वाली तोपों का घमण्ड था। जयगढ़ को अपनी फ़ौज की बहादुरी, जीवट, समझदारी और बुद्धि का था। विजयगढ़ की फ़ौज नियम और अनुशासन की गुलाम थी, जयगढ़ वाले जिम्मेदारी और तमीज के क़ायल।
    एक महीने तक दिन-रात, मार-काट के मार्के होता रहे। हमेशा आग और गोलों और जहरीली हवाओं का तूफ़ान उठा रहता। इन्सान थक जाता था, पर कले अथक थीं। जयगढ़ियों के हौसले पस्त हो गये, बार-बार हार पर हार खायी। असकरी को मालूम  हुआ कि जिम्मेदारी फ़तेह में चाहे करिश्मे कर दिखाये, पर शिकस्त में मैदान हुक्म की पाबन्दी ही के साथ रहता है।
    जयगढ़ के अखबारों ने हमले शुरू किये। असकरी सारी क़ौम की लानत-मलामत का निशाना बन गया। वही असकरी जिस पर जयगढ़ फ़िदा होता था सबकी नज़रों का कांटा हो गया। अनाथ बच्चों के आंसू, विधवाओं की आहें, घायलों की चीख-पुकार, व्यापरियों की तबाही, राष्ट्र का अपमान—इन सबका कारण वही एक व्यक्ति असकरी था। कौम की अगुवाई सोने की राजसिंहासन भले ही हो पर फूलों की मेज वह हरगिज नहीं।
    जब जयगढ़ की जान बचने की इसके सिवा और कोई सूरत न थी कि  किसी तरह विरोधी सेना का सम्बन्ध मन्दौर के क़िले से काट दिया जाय, जो लड़ाई और रसद के सामान और यातायात के साधनों का केंद्र  था। लड़ाई कठिन थी, बहुत खतरनाक, सफ़लता की आशा बहुत कम, असफ़लता की आशंका जी पर भारी। कामयाबी अगर सूखें धान का पानी थी तो नाकामी उसकी आग। मगर छुटकारे की और कोई दूसरी तस्वीर न थी। असकरी ने मिर्जा जलाल को लिखा—
    ‘प्यारे अब्बाजान, अपने पिछले खत में मैंने जिस जरूरत का इशारा किया था, बदक़िस्मती से वह जरूरत आ पड़ी। आपका प्यारा जयगढ़ भेडियों के पंजे में फंसा हुआ है और आपका प्यारा असकरी नाउम्मीदों के भंवर में, दोनों आपकी तरफ़ आस लगाये ताक रहे हैं। आज हमारी आखिरी कोशिश, हम मुखालिफ़ फ़ौज को मन्दौर के किले से अलग करना चाहते हैं। आधी रात के बाद यह मार्का शुरू होगा। आपसे सिर्फ इतनी दरख्वास्त है कि अगर हम सर हथेली पर लेकर किले के सामने तक पहुँच सकें, तो हमें लोहे  के दरवाज़े से सर टकराकर वापस न होना पड़े। वर्ना आप अपनी क़ौम की इज्जत और अपने बेटे की लाश को उसी जगह पर तड़पते देखेंगे और जयगढ़ आपको कभी मुआफ़ न करेगा। उससे कितनी ही तकलीफ़ क्यों न पहुँची हो मगर आप उसके हक़ों  से सुबुकदोश नहीं हो सकते।’
    शाम हो चुकी थी, मैदाने जंग ऐसा नज़र आता था कि जैसे जंगल जल गया हो। विजयगढ़ी फ़ौज एक खूंरेज मार्के के बाद ख़न्दकों में  आ रहीं थी, घायल मन्दौर के क़िले के अस्पताल में पहुँचाये जा रहे थे, तोपें थककर चुप हो गयी थीं और बन्दूकें जरा दम ले रही थीं। उसी वक्त जयगढ़ी फ़ौज का एक अफ़सर विजयगढ़ी वर्दी पहने हुए असकरी के खेमे से निकला, थकी हुई तोपें, सर झुकाये हवाई जहाज, घोडो की लाशें, औंधी पड़ी हुई हवागाडिया, और सजीव मगर टूटे-फूटे किले, उसके लिए पर्दे का काम करने लगे। उनकी आड़ में छिपता हुआ वह विजयगढ़ी घायलों की क़तार में जा पहुँचा और चुपचाप जमीन पर लेट गया।

----------


## Rajeev

६
आधी रात गुजर चुकी थी। मन्दौर या क़िलेदार मिर्जा जलाल किले की दीवार पर बैठा हुआ मैदाने  जंग का तमाशा देख रहा था और सोचता था कि ‘असकरी को मुझे ऐसा ख़त लिखने की हिम्मत क्योंकर हुई। उसे समझना चाहिए था कि जिस शख्स़ ने अपने उसूलों पर अपनी जिन्दगी न्यौछावर कर दी, देश से निकाला गया, और गुलामी का  तौक़ गर्दन में ड़ाला वह अब अपनी जिन्दगी के आख़िरी दौर में ऐसा कोई काम न करेगा, जिससे उसको बट्टा लगे। अपने उसूलों को न तोड़ेगा। खुदा के दरबार में वतन और वतनवाले और बेटा एक भी साथ न देगा। अपने बुरे-भले की सजा  या इनाम आप ही भुगतना पड़ेगा। हिसाब के रोज उसे कोई न बचा सकेगा।
    ‘तौबा! जयगढियों से फिर वही बेवकूफ़ी हुई। ख़ामख़ाह गोलेबारी से दुश्मनों को खबर  देने की क्या ज़रूरत थी? अब इधर से भी जवाब दिया जायेगा और हज़ारों जानें जाया होंगी। रात के अचानक हमले के माने तो यह है कि दुश्मन सर पर आ जाए और कान खबर न हो, चौतरफ़ा खलबली पड़ जाय। माना कि मौजूदा हालत में अपनी हरकतों को पोशीदा रखना शायद मुश्किल है। इसका इलाज अंधेरे के ख़न्दक से करना चाहिये था। मगर आज शायद उनकी गोलेबारी मामूल से ज्या तेज है। विजयगढ़ की क़तारों और तमाम मोर्चेबन्दियों को चीरकर बज़ाहिर उनका यहां तक आना तो मुहाल मालूम होता था, लेकिन अगर मान लो आ ही जाएं तो मुझे क्या करना चाहिये। इस मामले को तय क्यों न कर लूँ? खूब, इसमें तय करने की बात ही क्या हैं? मेरा रास्ता साफ़ है। मैं विजयगढ़ का नमक खाता हूँ। मैं जब बेघरबार, परेशान और अपने देश से निकला हुआ था तो विजयगढ़ ने मुझे अपने दामन में पनाह दी और मेरी ख़िदमतों का मुनासिब लिहाज़ किय। उसकी बदौलत तीस साल तक मेरी जिन्दगी नेकनामी और इज्जत से गुजरी। उसके दगा करना हद दर्जे की नमक-हरामी है। ऐसा गुनाह जिसकी कोई सज़ा नहीं! वह ऊपर शोर हो रहा है। हवाई  जहाज़ होंगे, वह गोला गिरा, मगर खैरियत हुई, नीचे कोई नहीं  था।
    ‘मगर क्या दगा हर एक हालत में गुनाह है? ऐसी हालतें भी तो हैं, जब दगा वफ़ा से भी ज्यादा अच्छी हो जाती है। अपने दुश्मन से दग़ा करना क्या गुनाह है? अपनी कौम के दुश्मन से दगा करना क्या गुनाह है? कितने ही काम जो जाती हैसियत से ऐसे होते हैं कि उन्हें माफ़ नहीं किया जा सकता, कौमी हैसियत से नेक काम हो जाते हैं। वही बेगुनाह का खून जो जाती हैसियत से सख्त़ सज़ा के क़ाबिल है, मज़हबी हैसियत से शहादत का दर्जा पाता है, और कौमी हैसियत  से देश-प्रेम का। कितनी बेरहमियां और जुल्म, कितनी  दगाएं और चालबाजियां, कौमी और मज़हबी नुक्ते-निगाह से सिर्फ़ ठीक  ही नहीं, फ़र्जों में दाखिल हो जाती है। हाल की यूरोप की बड़ी लड़ाई में इसकी कितनी ही मिसालें मिल सकती हैं। दुनिया का इतिहास ऐसी दग़ाओं से भरा पड़ा है। इस नये दौर में भले और बुरे का जाती एहसास क़ौमी मसलहत के सामने कोई हकीकत नहीं रखता। क़ौमियत ने ज़ात को मिटा दिया है। मुमकिन है यही खुदा की मंशा हो। और उसके दरबार में भी हमारे कारनामें क़ौम की कसौटी ही पर परखे जायं। यह मसला इतना आसान नहीं है जितना मैं समझता  था।
    ‘फिर आसमान में शोर हुआ इतना मगर शायद यह इधर की के हवाई जहाज़ हैं। जयगढ़ वाले बड़े दमख़म से लड़ रहे हैं। इधर वाले दबते नजर आते हैं। आज यकीनन मैदान उन्हीं के हाथ में रहेगा। जान पर खेले हुए हैं। जयगढ़ी  वीरों की बहादुरी  मायूसी ही मे खूब खुलती है। उनकी हार जीत से भी ज्यादा शानदार  होती है। बेशक, असकरी दॉँव-पेंच का उस्ताद है, किस खूबसूरती से अपनी फ़ौज का  रूख क़िले के दरवाजे की तरफ़ फेर दिया। मगर सख्त गलती कर रहे हैं। अपने हाथों अपनी क़ब्र खोद रहे हैं। सामने का मैदान दुश्मन के लिए खाली किये देते हैं। वह चाहे तो बिना रोक-टोक आगे बढ़ सकता है और सुबह तक किये देते हैं। वह चाहे तो बिना रोक-टोक आगे बढ़ सकता है। और सुबह तक जयगढ़ की सरज़मीन में दाखिल हो सकता है। जयगढियों के लिए वापसी या तो ग़ैरमुमकिन है या निहायत ख़तरनाक। क़िले का दरवाज़ा बहुत मजबूत है। दीवारों की संधियों से उन पर बेशुमार बन्दूकों के निशाने पड़ेंगे। उनका इस आग में एक घण्टा भी ठहरना मुमकिन नहीं है। क्या इतने देशवासियों की जानें सिर्फ एक उसूल पर, सिर्फ हिसाब के दिन के ड़र पर, सिर्फ़ अपने इख़लाक़ी एहसास पर कुर्बान कर दूँ? और महज जानें ही क्यों? इस फ़ौज की तबाही जयगढ़ की तबाही है। कल जयगढ़ की पाक सरज़मीन दुश्मन की जीत के नक्क़ारों से गूंज उठेगी। मेरी माएं, बहनें और बेटियां हया को जलाकर खाक कर देने वाली हरकतों का शिकार होंगी। सारे मुल्क  में क़त्ल और तबाही के हंगामे बरपा होंगे। पुरानी अदावत और झगड़ों के शोले भड़केंगे। कब्रिस्तान में सोयी हुई रूहें दुश्मन के क़दमों से पामाल होंगी। वह इमारतें जो हमारे पिछले बड़प्पन की जिन्द निशानियॉँ हैं, वह यादगारें जो हमारे बुजुर्गों की देन हैं, जो हमारे कारनामों के इतिहास, हमारे कमालों का ख़जाना और हमारी मेहनतों की रोशन  गवाहियां हैं, जिनकी सजावट और खूबी को दुनिया की क़ौमें स्पर्द्धा की आंखों से देखती हैं वह अर्द्ध-बर्बर, असभ्य लश्करियों  का पड़ाव बनेंगी और उनके तबाही के जोश का शिकार। क्या अपनी क़ौम को उन तबाहियों का निशाना बनने दूं? महज इसलिए कि वफ़ा का मेरा उसूल न टूटे?
    ‘उफ्, यह क़िले में ज़हरीले गैस कहां से आ गये। किसी जयगढ़ी जहाज  की हरकत होगी। सर में चक्कर-सा आ रहा है। यहां से कुमक भेजी जा रही है। किले की दीवार के सूराखों  में भी तोपें चढाई जा रही है। जयगढ़वाले क़िले के सामने आ गये। एक धावे में वह हुंमायूं दरवाजे तक आ पहुँचेंगे। विजयगढ़ वाले इस बाढ़ को अब नहीं रोक सकते। जयगढ़ वालों के सामने  कौन ठहर सकता है? या अल्लाह, किसी तरह दरवाजा खुद-ब-खुद खुल जाता, कोई जयगढ़ी हवाबाज़  मुझसे जबर्दस्ती कुंजी छीन लेता। मुझे मार ड़ालता। आह, मेरे इतने अज़ीज हम-वतन प्यारे भाई आन की आन में ख़ाक में मिल जायेंगे और मैं बेबस हूँ! हाथों में जंजीर है, पैरों में बेड़ियां। एक-एक रोआं रस्सियों से जक़ड़ा हुआ है। क्यों न इस जंजीर को तोड़ दूँ, इन बेड़ियों के टुकड़े-टुकड़े कर दूं, और दरवाज़े के दोनों बाजू अपने अज़ीज़ फ़तेह करने वालों की अगवानी के लिए खोल दूं! माना कि यह गुनाह है पर यह मौक़ा गुनाह से ड़रने का नहीं। जहन्नुम की आग उगलने वाले सांप और खून पीन वाले जानवर और लपकते हुए शोले मेरी रूह  को जलायें, तड़पायें कोई बात नहीं। अगर महज़ मेरी रूह की तबाही, मेरी क़ौम और वतन को मौत के गड्ढे से बचा सके तो वह मुबारक है। विजयगढ़ ने ज्यादती की है, उसने महज जयगढ़ को जलील करने के लिए सिर्फ उसको भड़काने के लिए शीरीं बाई को शहर-निकाले को हुक्म़ जारी किया जो सरासर बेजा था। हाय, अफ़सोस, मैंने उसी वक्त इस्तीफ़ा न दे दिया और गुलामी की इस क़ैद से क्यों न निकल गया।
    ‘हाय ग़जब, जयगढ़ी फ़ौज ख़न्दकों तक पहुँच गयी, या खुदा! इन जांबाजों पर रहम कर, इनकी मदद कर। कलदार तोपों से कैसे गोले बरस रहे हैं, गोया आसमान के बेशुमार तारे टूट पड़ते हैं। अल्लाह की पनाह,  हुमायूं दरवाजे पर गोलों की कैसी चोटें पड़ रही हैं। कान के परदे फ़टे जाते हैं। काश दरवाजा टूट जाता! हाय मेरा असकरी, मेरे जिगर का टुकड़ा, वह घोड़े पर  सवार आ रहा है। कैसा बहादुर, कैसा जांबाज, कैसी पक्की हिम्मत वाला! आह, मुझ अभागे कलमुंहे की मौत  क्यों नही आ जाती! मेरे सर पर कोई गोला क्यों नहीं आ गिरता! हाय, जिस पौधे को अपने जिगर के खून से पाला, जो मेरी पतझड़ जैसी ज़िन्दगी का सदाबहार फूल था, जो मेरी अंधेरी रात का चिरा, मेरी ज़िन्दगी की उम्मीद, मेरी हस्ती का दारोमदार, मेरी आरजू की इन्तहा था, वह मेरी आंखों के सामने आग के भंवर में पड़ा हुआ है, और मैं हिल नहीं सकता। इस कातिल जंजीर को क्योंकर तोड़ दूं? इस बाग़ी दिल को क्योंकर समझाऊं? मुझे मुंह में कालिख लगाना मंजूर है, मुझे जहन्नुम की मुसीबतें झेलना मंजूर है, मैं सारी दुनिया के गुनाहों  का बोझ अपने  सर पर लेने को तैयार हूँ, सिर्फ इस वकत मुझे गुनाही करने की, वफ़ा के पैमाने को तोड़ने की, नमकहराम बनने की तौफ़ीक दे! एक लम्हे के लिए मुझे शैतान के हवाले कर दे, मैं नमक हराम बनूंगा, दग़ाबाज बनूंगा पर क़ौमफ़रोश नहीं बन सकता!
    ‘आह, ज़ालिम सुरंगें उड़ाने की तैयारी कर रहे हैं। सिपहसालार ने हुक्म दे दिया। वह तीन आदमी तहखाने की तरफ़ चले। जिगर कांप रहा है, जिस्म कांप रहा है। यह आख़िरी मौका है। एक लमहा और, बस फिर अंधेरा है और तबाही। हाय, मेरे ये बेवफ़ा हाथ-पांव अब भी नहीं हिलते, जैसे इन्होंने मुझसे मुंह मोड़ लिया हो। यह खून  अब भी गरम नहीं होता। आह, वह धमाके की आवाज हुई, खुदा की पनाह, जमीन कॉँप उठी, हाय असकरी, असकरी, रूख़सत, मेरे प्यारे बेटे, रूख़सत, इस जालिम बेरहम बाप ने तुझे अपनी वफ़ा पर कुर्बान कर दिया! मैं तेरा बाप न था, तेरा दुश्मन था! मैंने तेरे गले पर छुरी  चलयी। अब धुआं साफ़ हो गया। आह वह फ़ौज कहां है जो सैलाब की तरह बढ़ती आती थी और इन दीवारों से टकरा रही  थी। ख़न्दकें लाशों से भरी हुई हैं और वह जिसका मैं दुश्मन था, जिसका क़ातिल, वह बेटा, वह मेरा दुलारा असकरी कहां है, कहीं नजर नही आता....आह....।’
—‘जमाना’, नवम्बर, १९१८

----------


## Rajeev

मुबारक बीमारी

रात के नौ बज गये थे, एक युवती अंगीठी के सामने बैठी हुई आग फूंकती थी और उसके गाल आग के कुन्दनी रंग में दहक रहे थ। उसकी बड़ी-बड़ी आंखें दरवाजे की तरफ़ लगी हुई थीं। कभी चौंककर आंगन की तरफ़ ताकती, कभी कमरे की तरफ़। फिर आनेवालों की इस देरी से त्योरियों पर बल पड़ जाते और आंखों में हलका-सा गुस्सा नजर आता। कमल पानी में झकोले खाने लगता।
    इसी बीच आनेवालों की आहट मिली। कहर बाहर पड़ा खर्राटे ले रहा था। बूढ़े लाला हरनामदास ने आते ही उसे एक ठोकर लगाकर कहा-कम्बख्त, अभी शाम हुई है और अभी से लम्बी तान दी!
    नौजवान लाला हरिदास घर मे दाखिल हुए—चेहरा बुझा हुआ, चिन्तित। देवकी ने आकर उनका हाथ पकड़  लिया और गुस्से व प्यार की मिली ही हुई आवाज में बोली—आज इतनी देर क्यों हुई?
    दोनों नये खिले हुए फूल थे—एक पर ओस की ताज़गी थी, दूसरा धूप से मुरझाया हुआ।
    हरिदास—हां, आज देर हो गयी, तुम यहां क्यों बैठी रहीं?
    देवकी—क्या करती, आग बुझी जाती थी, खाना न ठन्डा हो जाता।
    हरिदास—तुम ज़रा-से-काम के लिए इतनी आग के सामने न बैठा करो। बाज आया गरम खाने से।
    देवकी—अच्छा, कपड़े तो उतारो, आज इतनी देर क्यों की?
    हरिदास—क्या बताऊँ, पिताजी ने ऐसा नाक में दम कर दिया है कि कुछ कहते नहीं बनता। इस रोज-रोज की झंझट से तो यही अच्छा कि मैं कहीं और नौकरी कर लूं।
    लाला हरनामदास एक आटे की चक्की के मालिक थे। उनकी जवानी के दिनों में आस-पास दूसरी चक्की न थी। उन्होंने खूब धन कमाया। मगर अब वह हालत न थी। चक्कियां कीड़े-मकोडों की तरह पैदा हो गयी थीं, नयी मशीनों और ईजादों के साथ। उसके काम करनेवाले भी जोशीले नौजवान थे, मुस्तैदी से काम करते थे। इसलिए हरनामदास का कारखाना रोज गिरता जाता था। बूढ़े आदमियों को नयी चीजों से चिढ़ हो जाती है। वह लाला हरनामदास को भी थी। वह अपनी पुरानी मशीन ही को चलाते थे, किसी किस्म की तरक्की या सुधार को पाप समझते थे, मगर अपनी इस मन्दी पर कुढा  करते थे। हरिदास ने उनकी मर्जी के खिलाफ़ कालेजियेट शिक्षा प्राप्त की थी और उसका इरादा था कि अपने पिता के कारखाने को नये उसूलों पर चलाकर आगे बढायें। लेकिन जब वह उनसे किसी परिवर्तन या सुधार का जिक्र करता तो लाला साहब जामे से बाहर हो जाते और बड़े गर्व से कहते—कालेज में पढ़ने से  तजुर्बा नहीं आता। तुम अभी बच्चे हो, इस काम में मेरे बाल सफेद हो गये हैं, तुम मुझे सलाह मत दो। जिस तरह मैं कहता हूँ, काम किये जाओ।
    कई बार ऐसे मौके आ चुके थे कि बहुत ही छोटे मसलों में अपने पिता की मर्जी के खिलाफ काम करने के जुर्म में हरिदास को सख्त फटकारें पड़ी थीं। इसी वजह से अब वह इस काम में कुछ उदासीन हो गया थ और किसी दूसरे कारखाने में किस्मत आजमाना चाहता था जहां उसे अपने  विचारों को अमली सूरत देने की ज्यादा सहूलतें हासिल हों।
    देवकी ने सहानुभूतिपूर्वक कहा—तुम इस फिक्र में क्यों जान खपाते हो, जैसे वह कहें, वैसे ही करो, भला दूसरी जगह नौकरी कर लोगे तो वह क्या कहेगे? और चाहे वे गुस्से के मारे कुछ न बोलें, लेकिन दुनिया तो तुम्हीं को बुरा कहेगी।
    देवकी नयी शिक्षा के आभूषण से वंचित थी। उसने स्वार्थ का पाठ न पढा था, मगर उसका पति अपने ‘अलमामेटर’ का एक प्रतिष्ठित सदस्य था। उसे अपनी योग्यता पर पूरा भरोसा था। उस पर नाम कमाने का जोश। इसलिए वह बूढ़े पिता के पुराने  ढर्रो को देखकर  धीरज खो बैठता था। अगर अपनी योग्यताओं के लाभप्रद उपयोग की कोशिश के लिए  दुनिया उसे बुरा  कहे, तो उसकी परवाह न थी। झुंझलाकर बोला—कुछ मैं अमरित की घरिया पीकर तो नहीं आया हूँ कि सारी उम्र उनके मरने का इंतजार करूँ। मूर्खों की अनुचित टीका-टिप्पणियों के डर से क्या अपनी उम्र बरबार कर दूं? मैं अपने कुछ हमउम्रों को जानता हूँ जो हरगिज मेरी-सी योग्यता नहीं रखते। लेकिन वह मोटर पर हवा खाने निकलते हैं, बंगलों में रहते हैं और शान से जिन्दगी बसर करते हैं तो मैं क्यों हाथ पर हाथ रखे जिन्दगी को अमर समझे बैठा रहूँ! सन्तोष और निस्पृहता का युग बीत गया। यह संघर्ष का युग है। यह मैं जानता हूँ कि पिता का आदर करना मेरा धर्म है। मगर सिद्धांतों के मामले में मैं उनसे क्या, किसी से भी नहीं दब सकता।
    इसी बीच कहार ने आकर कहा—लाला जी थाली मांगते हैं।
    लाल हरनामदास हिन्दू रस्म-रिवाज के बड़े पाबन्द थे। मगर बुढापे के कारण चौक के चक्कर से मुक्ति पा चुके थे। पहले कुछ दिनों तक जाड़ों में रात को पूरियां न हजम होती थीं इसलिए चपातियां ही अपनी बैठक में मंगा लिया करते थे। मजबूरी ने वह कराया था जो  हुज्जत और दलील के काबू से बाहर था।
    हरिदास के लिए भी देवकी ने खाना निकाला। पहले तो वह हजरत बहुत दुखी नजर आते थे, लेकिन बघार की खुशबू ने खाने के लिए चाव पैदा कर दिया था। अक्सर हम अपनी आंख और नाक से हाजमे का काम लिया करते हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

२
लाला हरनामदास रात को भले-चंगे सोये लेकिन अपने बेटे की गुस्ताख़ियां और कुछ अपने कारबार की सुस्ती और मन्दी उनकी आत्मा के लिए भयानक कष्ट का कारण हो गयीं और चाहे इसी उद्विग्नता का असर हो, चाहे बुढापे का, सुबह होने से पहले उन पर लकवे का हमला हो गय। जबान बन्द हो गयी और चेहरा ऐंठ गया। हरिदास ड़ाक्टर के पास दौड़ा। ड़ाक्टर आये, मरीज़ को देखा और बोले—डरने की कोई बात नहीं। सेहत होगी मगर तीन महीने से कम न लगेंगे। चिन्ताओं के कारण यह हमला हुआ है इसलिए कोशिश करनी चाहिये कि वह आराम से सोयें, परेशान न हों और जबान खुल जाने पर भी जहां तक मुमकिन हो, बोलने से बचें।
    बेचारी देवकी बैठी रो रही थी। हरिदास ने आकर उसको सान्त्वना दी, और फिर ड़ाक्टर के यहां से दवा लाकर दी। थोड़ी देर में मरीज को होश आया, इधर-उधर कुछ खोजती हुई-सी निगाहों से देखा कि जैसे कुछ कहना चाहते हैं और फिर इशारे से लिखन के लिए कागज मांगा।  हरिदास ने कागज और पेंसिल रख दी, तो बूढ़े लाला साहब ने हाथों को खूब सम्हालकर लिख—इन्तजाम दीनानाथ के  हाथ मे रहे।
    ये शब्द हरिदास के हृदय में तीर की तरह लगे। अफ़सोस! अब भी मुझ पर भरोसा नहीं! यानी कि दीनानाथ मेरा मालिक होगा और मैं उसका गुलाम बनकर रहूँगा! यह नहीं होने का। काग़ज़ लिए देवकी के पास आये और बोले—लालाजी ने दीनानाथ को मैनेजर बनाया है, उन्हें मुझ पर इतना एतबार भी नहीं हैं, लेकिन मैं इस मौके को हाथ से न दूंगा। उनकी बीमारी का अफ़सोस तो जरूर है मगर शायद परमात्मा ने मुझे अपनी योग्यता  दिखलाने का यह अवसर दिया है। और इससे मैं जरूर फायदा उठाऊँगा। कारखाने के कर्मचारियों ने इस दुर्घटना की खबर सुनी तो बहुत घबराये। उनमें कई निकम्मे, बेमसरफ़ आदमी भरे हुए थे, जो सिर्फ खुशामद और चिकनी-चुपड़ी बातों की रोटी खाते थे। मिस्त्री ने कई दूसरे कारखानों में मरम्मत का काम उठा लिया था रोज किसी-न-किसी बहाने से खिसक जाता था। फायरमैन और मशीनमैन दिन को झूठ-मूठ चक्की की सफाई में काटते थे और रात के काम करके ओवर टाइम की मजदूरी लिया करते थे। दीनानाथ जरूर होशियार और तजुर्बेकार आदमी था, मगर उसे भी काम करने के मुकाबिले में ‘जी हां’ रटते रहने में ज्यादा मजा आता था। लाला हरनामदास मजदूरी देन में बहुत हीले-हवाले किया करते थे और अक्सर काट-कपट के भी आदी थे। इसी को वह कारबार का अच्छा उसूल समझाते थे।
    हरिदास ने कारखाने में पहुँचते ही साफ शब्दों कह दिय कि तुम लोगों को मेरे वक्त में जी लगाकर काम करना होगा। मैं इसी महीन में काम देखकर सब की तरक्की करूंगा। मगर अब टाल-मटोल का गुजर नहीं, जिन्हें मंजूर न हो वह अपना बोरिया-बिस्तर सम्हालें और फिर दीनानाथ को बुलाकर कहा-भाई साहब, मुझे खूब मालूम है कि आप होशियार और सूझ-बूझ रखनेवाले आदमी हैं।  आपने अब तक यह यहां का जो रंग देखा, वही अख्तियार किया है। लेकिन अब मुझे आपके तजुर्बे और मेहनत की जरूरत है। पुराने हिसाबों की जांच-पड़ताल किजिए। बाहर से काम मेरा जिम्मा है लेकिन यहां का इन्तजाम आपके सुपुर्द है।  जो कुछ नफा होगा, उसमें आपका भी हिस्सा होगा। मैं चाहता हूँ कि दादा की अनुपस्थिति में कुछ अच्छा काम करके दिखाऊँ।
    इस मुस्तैदी और चुस्ती का असर बहुत जल्द कारखाने में नजर आने लगा। हरिदास ने खूब इश्तहार बंटवाये। उसका असर यह हुआ कि काम आने लगा। दीनानाथ की मुस्तैदी की बदौलत ग्राहकों को नियत समय पर और किफायत से आटा मिलने लगा। पहला महीना भी खत्म न हुआ था कि हरिदास ने नयी मशीन मंगवायी। थोड़े अनुभवी आदमी रख लिये, फिर क्या था, सारे शहर में इस कारखाने  की धूम मच गयी। हरिदास ग्राहकों से इतनी अच्छी तरह से पेश आता कि जो एक बार उससे मुआमला करता वह हमेशा के लिए उसका खरीदार बन जाता। कर्मचारियों के साथ उसका सिद्धांत था—काम सख्त और मजदूरी ठीक। उसके ऊंचे व्यक्तित्व का भी स्पस्ट प्रभाव दिखाई पड़ा। करीब-करीब सभी कारखानों का रंग फीका पड़ गया। उसने बहुत ही कम नफे पर ठेले ले लिये। मशीन को दम मारने की मोहलत न थी, रात और दिन काम होता था। तीसरा महीना खत्म होते-होते उस कारखाने की शकल ही बदल गयी। हाते में घुसते ही ठेले और गाडियों की भीड़ नज़र आती थी। कारखाने में बड़ी चहल-पहल थी-हर आदमी अपने अपने काम में लगा हुआ। इसके साथ की प्रबन्ध कौशल का यह वरदान था कि भद्दी हड़बड़ी और जल्दबाजी का कहीं निशान न था।

----------


## Rajeev

३
लाला हरनामदास धीरे-धीरे ठीक होने लगे। एक महीने के बाद वह रूककर कुछ बोलने लगे। ड़ाक्टर की सख्त ताकीद थी कि उन्हे पूरी शान्ति की स्थिति में रखा जाय मगर जब उनकी जबान खुली उन्हें एक दम को भी चैन न था। देवकी से कहा करते—सारा कारबार मिट्टी में मिल जाता है। यह  लड़का मालूम नहीं क्या कर रहा है, सारा काम अपने हाथ में ले रखा है। मैंने ताकीद कर दी थी कि दीनानाथ को मैनेजर बनाना लेकिन उसने जरा भी परवाह न की। मेरी सारी उम्र की कमाई बरबाद हुई जाती है।
    देवकी उनको सान्त्वना देती कि आप इन बातों की आशंका न करें। कारबार बहुत खूबी से चल रहा है और खूब नफ़ा हो रहा है। पर वह भी इस मामले में तूल देते हुए ड़रती थी कि कहीं लक़वे का फिर हमला न हो जाय। हूं-हां कहकर टालना चाहती थी। हरिदास ज्यों ही घर में आता, लाला जी उस पर सवालों की बौछार कर देते और जब वह टालकर कोई दूसरा जिक्र छेड़ देता तो  बिगड़ जाते और कहते—जालिम, तू जीते जी मेरे गले पर छुरी फेर रहा है। मेरी पूंजी उड़ा रहा है। तुझे क्या मालूम कि मैंने एक-एक कौड़ी किस मशक्कत से जमा की है। तूने दिल में ठान ली  है कि इस बुढ़ापे में मुझे गली-गली ठोकर खिलाये, मुझे कौड़ी-कौड़ी का मुहतात बनाये।
    हरिदास फटकार का कोई जवाब न देता क्योंकि बात से बात बढ़ती है। उसकी चुप्पी से लाला साहब को यकीन हो जाता कि कारखाना तबाह हो गया। 
    एक रोज देवकी ने हरिदास से कहा—अभी कितने दिन और इन बातों का लालाजी से छिपाओगे?
    हरिदास ने जवाब दिया—मैं तो चाहता हूँ कि नयी मशीन का रुपया अदा हो जाय तो उन्हें ले जाकर सब कुछ दिखा दूँ। तब तक ड़ाक्टर साहब की हिदायत के अनुसार तीन महीने पूरे भी हो जायेंगे।
    देवकी—लेकिन इस छिपाने से क्या फायदा, जब वे आठों पहर इसी की रट लगाये रहते हैं। इससे तो चिन्ता और बढ़ती ही है, कम नहीं होती। अससे तो यही अच्छा है, कि उनसे सब कुछ कह दिय जाए।
    हरिदास—मेरे कहने का तो उन्हें यकीन आ चुका। हां, दीनानाथ कहें तो शायद यकीन हो
    देवकी—अच्छा तो कल दीनानाथ को यहां भेज दो। लालाजी उसे देखते ही खुद बुला लेंगे, तुम्हें इस रोज-रोज की डांट-फ़टकर से तो छुट्टी मिल जाएगी।
    हरिदास—अब मुझे इन फटकारों का जरा भी दुख नहीं होता। मेरी मेहनत और योग्यता का नतीजा आंखों के सामने मौजूद है। जब मैंने कारखाना आने हाथ में लिया था, आमदनी और खर्च का मीज़ान मुश्किल से बैठता था। आज पांच से का नफा है। तीसरा महीना खत्म होनेवाला है और मैं मशीन की आधी कीमत  अदा कर चुका। शायद अगले महीने दो महीने में पूरी कीमत अदा हो जायेगी। उस वक्त से कारखाने का खर्च तिगुने से ज्यादा है  लेकिन आमदनी पंचगुनी हो गयी है। हजरत देखेंगे तो आंखें खुल जाएंगी। कहां हाते में उल्लू बोलते थे। एक मेज़ पर बैठे आप ऊंघा करते थे, एक पर दीनानाथ कान कुरेदा करता था। मिस्त्री और फायरमैन ताश खेलते थ। बस, दो-चार घण्टे चक्की चल जाती थी। अब दम मारने की फुरसत नहीं है। सारी ज़िन्दगी में जो कुछ  न कर  सके वह मैंने तीन महीने मे करके दिखा दिया। इसी तजुर्बे और कार्रवाई पर आपको इतना घमण्ड था। जितना काम वह एक महीने में करते थे उतना मैं रोज कर ड़ालता हूँ।
    देवकी ने भर्त्सनापूर्ण नेत्रों से देखकर कहा—अपने मुंह मियां मिट्ठू बनना कोई तुमसे सीख ले! जिस तरह मां अपने बेटे को हमेशा दुबला ही समझती है, उसी तरह बाप बेटे को हमेशा नादान समझा करता है। यह उनकी ममता है, बुरा मानने  की बात नहीं है।
    हरिदास ने लज्जित होकर सर झुका लिया। 
    दूसरे रोज दीनानाथ उनको देखने के बहाने से लाला हरनामदास की सेवा में उपस्थित हुआ। लालाजी उसे देखते ही तकिये के सहारे उठ बैठे और पागलों की तरह बेचैन होकर पूछा—क्यों, कारबार सब तबाह  हो गया कि अभी कुछ कसर बाकी है! तुम लोगों ने मुझे मुर्दा समझ लिया है। कभी बात तक न पूछी। कम से कम मुझे ऐसी उम्मीद न थी। बहू ने मेरी तीमारदारी ने की होती तो मर ही गया होती
    दीनानाथ—आपका कुशल-मंगल रोज बाबू साहब से पूछ लिया करता था। आपने  मेरे साथ जो नेकियां की हैं, उन्हें मैं भूल नहीं सकता। मेरा एक-एक रोआं आपका एहसानमन्द है। मगर इस बीच काम ही कुछ एकस था कि हाज़िर होने की मोहलत न मिली। 
हरनामदास—खैर, कारखाने का क्या हाल है? दीवाला होने में क्या कसर बाकी है?
    दीनानाथ ने ताज्जुब के साथ कहा—यह आपसे किसने कह दिया कि दीवाला होनेवाला है? इस अरसे में कारोबार में जो तरक्की हुई है, वह आप खुद अपनी आंखों से देख लेंगे।
    हरनामदास व्यंग्यपूर्वक बोले—शायद तुम्हारे बाबू साहब ने तुम्हारी मनचाही तरक्की कर दी! अच्छा अब स्वामिभक्ति छोड़ो और साफ बतलाआ। मैंने ताकीद कर दी थी कि कारखाने का इन्तज़ाम तुम्हारे  हाथ में रहेगा। मगर शायद  हरिदास ने सब कुछ अपने हाथ में रखा।
    दीनानाथ—जी हां, मगर मुझे इसका जरा भी दुख नहीं। वही रइस काम के लिए ठीक भी थे। जो कुछ उन्होंने कर दिखाया, वह मुझसे हरगिज न हो सकता।
    हरनामदास—मुझे यह सुन-सुनकर हैरत होती है। बतलाओ, क्या तरक्की हुई?
    दीनानाथ—तफ़सील तो बहुत ज्यादा होगी, मगर थोड़े मे यह समझ लीजिए कि पहले हम लोग जितना काम एक महीने में करते थे उतना अब रोज होता  है। नयी मशीन आयी थी, उसकी आधी, कीमत अदा हो चुकी है। वह अक्सर रात को भी चलती है। ठाकुर कम्पनी का पांच हजार मन आटे का ठेका लिया था, वह पूरा होनेवाला है। जगतराम बनवारीलाल से कमसरियट का ठेका लिया है। उन्होंने हमको पांच सौ बोरे महावार का बयाना दिया है। इसी तरह और फुटकर काम कई गुना बढ़ गया है। आमदनी के साथ खर्च भी बढ़े हैं। कई आदमी नए रखे गये हैं, मुलाज़िमों को मजदूरी के साथ कमीशन भ्री मिलता है मगर खालिस नफा पहले के मुकाबले में चौगुने के करीब है।
    हरनामदास ने बड़े ध्यान से यह बात सुनी। वह ग़ौर से दीनानाथ के चेहरे की तरफ देख रहे थे। शायद उसके दिन में पैठकर सच्चाई की तह तक पहुँचना चाहते थे। सन्देहपूर्ण स्वर में बोले—दीननाथ, तुम कभी मुझसे झूठ नहीं बोलते थे लेकिन तो भी मुझे इन बातों पर यक़ीन नहीं आता और जब तक अपनी आंखों से देख न लूंगा, यकीन न आयेगा।
    दीनानाथ कुछ निराश होकर बिदा हुआ। उसे आशा  थी कि लाला साहब तरक्की और कारगुजारी की बात सुनते ही फूले न समायेंगे और मेरी मेहनत की दाद देंगे। उस बेचारे को न मालूम था कि कुछ दिलों में सन्देह की जड़ इतनी मज़बूत होती है कि सबूत और दलील के हमले उस पर कुछ असर नहीं कर सकते। यहां तक कि वह अपनी आंख से देखने को भी धोखा या तिलिस्म समझता है।
    दीनानाथ के चले जाने के बाद लाला हरनामदास कुछ देर तक गहरे विचार में डूबे रहे और फिर यकायक कहार से बग्घी मंगवायी, लाठी के सहारे बग्घी में आ बैठे और उसे अपने चक्कीघर चलने का हुक्म दिया।
    दोपहर का वक्त था। कारखानों के मजदूर खाना खाने के लिए गोल के गोल भागे चले आते थे मगर  हरिदास के कारखाने में काम जारी था। बग्घी हाते में दाखिल हुई, दोनों तरफ फूलों की कतारें नजर आयीं, माली क्यारियों में पानी दे रहा था। ठेले और गाड़ियों के मारे बग्घी को निकलने की जगह न मिलती थी। जिधर निगाह जाती थी, सफाईं और हरियाली नजर आती थी।
    हरिदास अपने मुहर्रिर को कुछ खतों का मसौदा लिखा रहा था कि बूढ़े लाला जी लाठी टेकते हुए कारखाने  में दाखिल हुए। हरिदास फौरन उइ खड़ा हुआ और उन्हें हाथों से सहारा देते हुए बोला—‘आपने कहला क्यों न भेजा कि मैं आना चाहता हूँ, पालकी मंगवा देता। आपको बहुत तकलीफ़ हुई।’ यह कहकर उसने एक आराम-कुर्सी बैठने   के लिए खिसका दी। कारखाने के कर्मचारी दौड़े और उनके चारों तरफ बहुत अदब के साथ खड़े हो गये। हरनामदास कुर्सी पर बैठ गये और बोरों के छत चूमनेवाले ढ़ेर पर नजर दौड़ाकर बोले—मालूम होता है दीनानाथ सच कहता था। मुझे यहां कई नयी सूरतें नज़र आती हैं। भला कितना काम रोज होता है? भला कितना काम रोज होता है?
    हरिदास—आजकल काम ज्यादा आ गया था इसलिए कोई पांच सौ मन रोजाना तैयार हो जाता था लेकिन औसत ढाई सौ मन का रहेगा। मुझे नयी मशीन की कीमत अदा करनी थी इसलिए अक्सर रात को भी काम होता है।
    हरनामदास—कुछ क़र्ज लेना पड़ा?
    हरिदास—एक कौड़ी नहीं। सिर्फ मशीन की आधी कीमत बाकी है।
    हरनामदास के चेहरे पर इत्मीनाना का रंग नजर आया। संदेह ने वह विश्वास को जगह दी। प्यार-भरी आंखों से लड़के  की तरफ देखा और करूण स्वर में बोले—बेटा, मैंने तुम्हार ऊपर बड़ा जुल्म किया, मुझे माफ करों। मुझे आदमियों की पहचान पर बड़ा घमण्ड था, लेकिन मुझे बहुत धोखा हुआ। मुझे अब से बहुत पहले इस काम से हाथ खींच लेना चाहिए था। मैंने तुम्हें बहुत नुकसान पहुँचाया। यह बीमारी बड़ी मुबारक है जिसने तुम्हारी परख का मौका दिया और तुम्हें लियाकत दिखाने का। काश, यह हमला पांच साल पहले ही हुआ होता। ईश्वर तुम्हें खुश रखे और हमेशा उन्नति दे, यही तुम्हारे बूढ़े बाप का आशीर्वाद है।
—‘प्रेम बत्तीसी’ से

----------


## Rajeev

वासना की कडियॉँ

बहादुर, भाग्यशाली क़ासिम मुलतान की लड़ाई जीतकर घमंउ के नशे से चूर चला आता था। शाम हो गयी थी, लश्कर के लोग आरामगाह की तलाश मे नज़रें दौड़ाते थे, लेकिन क़ासिम को अपने नामदार मालिक की ख़िदमत में पहुंचन का शौक उड़ाये लिये आता था। उन तैयारियों का ख़याल करके जो उसके स्वागत के लिए दिल्ली में की गयी होंगी, उसका दिल उमंगो से भरपूर हो रहा था। सड़कें बन्दनवारों और झंडियों से सजी होंगी, चौराहों पर नौबतखाने अपना सुहाना राग अलापेंगे, ज्योंहि मैं सरे शहर  के अन्दर दाखिल हूँगा। शहर में शोर मच जाएगा, तोपें  अगवानी के लिए जोर-शोर से अपनी आवाजें बूलंद करेंगी। हवेलियों के झरोखों पर शहर की चांद जैसी सुन्दर स्त्रियां ऑखें  गड़ाकर मुझे देखेंगी और मुझ पर फूलों की बारिश करेंगी। जड़ाऊ हौदों पर दरबार के लोग मेरी अगवानी को आयेंगे। इस शान से दीवाने खास तक जाने के बद जब मैं अपने हुजुर की ख़िदमत में पहुँचूँगा तो वह बॉँहे खोले हुए मुझे सीने से लगाने के लिए उठेंगे और मैं बड़े आदर से उनके पैरों को चूम लूंगा। आह, वह शुभ घड़ी कब आयेगी? क़ासिम मतवाला हो गया, उसने अपने चाव की बेसुधी में घोड़े को एड़ लगायी।
    कासिम लश्कर के पीछे था। घोड़ा एड़ लगाते ही आगे बढा, कैदियों का झुण्ड पीछे छूट गया। घायल सिपाहियों की डोलियां पीछे छूटीं, सवारों का दस्ता पीछे रहा। सवारों के आगे मुलतान के राजा की बेगमों और मैं उन्हें और शहजादियों की पनसें और सुखपाल थे। इन सवारियों के आगे-पीछे हथियारबन्द ख्व़ाजासराओं की एक बड़ी जमात थी। क़ासिम  अपने रौ में घोड़ा बढाये चला आता था। यकायक उसे एक सजी हुई पालकी में से दो आंखें झांकती हुई नजर आयीं। क्रासिंग ठिठक गया, उसे मालूम हुआ कि मेरे हाथों के तोते उड़ गये, उसे अपने दिल में एक कंपकंपी, एक कमजोरी और बुद्धि पर एक उन्माद-सा  अनुभव हुआ। उसका आसन खुद-ब-खुद ढ़ीला पड़ गया। तनी हुई गर्दन झुक गयी। नजरें नीची हुईं। वह दोनों आंखें दो चमकते और नाचते हुए सितारों की तरह, जिनमें जादू का-सा आकर्षण था, उसके आदिल के गोशे में बैठीं। वह जिधर ताकता था वहीं दोनों उमंग की रोशनी से चमकते हुए तारे नजर आते थे। उसे बर्छी नहीं लगी, कटार नहीं लगी, किसी ने उस पर जादू नहीं किया, मंतर नहीं किया, नहीं उसे अपने दिल में इस वक्त एक मजेदार बेसुधी, दर्द की एक लज्जत, मीठी-मीठी-सी एक कैफ्रियत और एक सुहानी चुभन से भरी हुई रोने की-सी हालत महसूस हो रही थी। उसका रोने को जी चाहता था, किसी दर्द की पुकार सुनकर शायद वह रो पड़ता, बेताब  हो जाता। उसका दर्द का एहसास जाग उठा था जो इश्क की पहली मंजिल है।
    क्षण-भर बाद उसने हुक्म दिया—आज हमारा यहीं कयाम होगा।

----------


## Rajeev

२
आधी रात गुजर चुकी थी, लश्कर के आदमी मीटी नींद सो रहे थे। चारों तरफ़ मशालें जलती थीं और तिलासे के जवान जगह-जगह बैठे जम्हाइयां लेते थे। लेकिन क़ासिम की आंखों में नींद न थी। वह अपने लम्बे-चौड़े  पुरलुत्फ़ ख़ेमे में बैठा हुआ सोच रहा था—क्या इस जवान औरत को एक नजर देख लेना  कोई  बड़ा गुनाह है? माना कि  वह मुलतान के राजा की शहजादी है और  मेरे बादशाह अपने हरम को उससे रोशन करना चाहते हैं लेकिन मेरी आरजू तो सिर्फ इतनी  है कि उसे एक निगाह देख लूँ  और वह भी इस तरह कि किसी को खबर न हो। बस। और मान लो यह गुनाह भी हो तो मैं इस वक्त वह गुनाह करूँगा। अभी हजारों बेगुनाहों को इन्हीं हाथों से क़त्ल कर आया हूँ। क्या खुदा के दरबार में गुनाहों की माफ़ी सिर्फ़ इसलिए हो जाएगी कि बादशाह के हुक्म से किये गये? कुछ भी हो, किसी नाज़नीन को एक नजर देख लेना किसी की जान लेने से बड़ा गुनाह नहीं। कम से कम मैं ऐसा नहीं समझता। 
    क़ासिम दीनदार नौजवान था। वह देर तक इस काम के नैतिक  पहलू पर ग़ौर करता रहा। मुलतान  को फ़तेह  करने वाला हीरो दूसरी बाधाओं  को क्यों खयाल में लाता?
    उसने अपने खेमे से बाहर निकलकर देखा, बेगमों के खेमे थोड़ी ही दूर पर गड़े हुए थे। क़ासिम ने तजान-बूझकर अपना खेमा उसके पास लगाया था। इन खेमों के चारों तरफ़ कई मशालें जल रही थीं और पांच हब्शी ख्वाजासरा रंगी तलवारें लिये टहल रहे थे। कासिम आकर मसनद पर लेट गया और सोचने लगा—इन कम्बख्त़ों को क्या नींद न आयेगी? और चारों तरफ़  इतनी मशाले क्यों जला रक्खी हैं? इनका गुल होना जरूरी है। इसलिए पुकारा—मसरूर।
    -हुजुर, फ़रमाइए?
    -मशालें बुझा दो, मुझे नींद नहीं आती।
    -हुजूर, रात अंधेरी है।
    -हां। 
    -जैसी हुजूर की मर्जी।
    ख्व़ाजासरा चला गया और एक पल में सब की सब मशालें गुल हो गयीं, अंधेरा छा गया। थोड़ी देर में एक औरत शहजादी के खेमे से निकलकर पूछा-मसरूम, सरकमार पूछती हैं, यह मशालें क्यों बुझा दी गयीं? 
मशरूम बोला-सिपहदार साहब की मर्जी। तुम लोग होशियार रहना, मुझे उनकी नियत साफ़ नहीं मालूम होती।

----------


## Rajeev

३
कासिम उत्सुकता से व्यग्र होकर कभी लेटता था, कभी उठ बैठता था, कभी टहलने लगता था। बार-बार दरवाजे पर आकर देखता, लेकिन पांचों ख्व़ाजासरा देंवों की तरह खडें नजर आते थे। क़ासिम को इस वक्त यही धुन थी कि शाहजादी का दर्शन क्योंकर हो। अंजाम की फ़िक्र, बदनामी का डर और शाही गुस्से का ख़तरा उस पुरज़ोर ख्वाहिश के नीचे दब गया था।
    घड़ियाल ने एक बजाया। क़ासिम यों चौकं पड़ा गोया कोई  अनहोनी बात हो गयी। जैसे कचहरी में बैठा हुआ कोई फ़रियाद अपने नाम की पुकार सुनकर चौंक पड़ता है। ओ हो, तीन घंटों से सुबह हो जाएगी। खेमे उखड़ जाएगें। लश्कर कूच कर देगा। वक्त तंग है, अब देर करने की, हिचकचाने की गुंजाइश नहीं। कल दिल्ली पहुँच जायेंगे। आरमान दिल में क्यों रह जाये, किसी तरह इन हरामखोर ख्वाजासराओं को चकमा देना चाहिए। उसने बाहर निकल आवाज़ दी-मसरूर।
--हुजूर, फ़रमाइए।
--होशियार हो न?
-हुजूर पलक तक नहीं झपकी।
-नींद तो आती ही होगी, कैसी ठंड़ी हवा चल रही है।
-जब हुजूर ही ने अभी तक आराम नहीं फ़रमाया तो गुलामों को क्योंकर नींद आती।
-मै तुम्हें कुछ तकलीफ़ देना चाहता हूँ।
-कहिए।
-तुम्हारे साथ पांच आदमी है, उन्हें लेकर जरा एक बार लश्कर का चक्कर लगा आओ। देखो, लोग क्या कर रहे हैं। अक्सर सिपाही रात को जुआ खेलते हैं। बाज आस-पास के इलाक़ों में जाकर ख़रमस्ती किया करते हैं। जरा होशियारी से काम करना।
मसरूर- मगर यहां मैदान खाली हो जाएगा।
क़ासिम- मे तुम्हारे आने तक खबरदार रहूँगा।
मसरूर- जो मर्जी हुजूर।
क़ासिम- मैने तुम्हें मोतबर समझकर यह ख़िदमत सुपुर्द की है, इसका मुआवजा इंशाअल्ला तुम्हें साकर से अता होगा। 
मसरूम ने दबी ज़बान से कहा-बन्दा आपकी यह चालें सब समझता है। इंशाअल्ला सरकार से आपको भी इसका इनाम मिलेगा। और तब जोर बोला-आपकी बड़ी मेहरबानी है।
    एक लम्हें में पॉँचों ख्वाजासरा लश्कर की तरफ़ चले। क़ासिम ने उन्हें जाते देखा। मैदान साफ़ हो गया। अब वह बेधड़क खेमें में जा सकता था। लेकिन अब क़ासिम को मालूम हुआ कि अन्दर जाना इतना आसान नहीं है जितना वह समझा था। गुनाह का पहलू उसकी नजर से ओझल हो गया था। अब सिर्फ ज़ाहिरी मुश्किलों पर निगाह थी।

----------


## Rajeev

४
क़ासिम दबे पांव शहज़ादी के खेमे के पास आया, हालांकि दबे पांव आने की जरूरत न थी। उस सन्नाटे में वह दौड़ता हुआ चलता तो भी किसी को खबर न होती। उसने ख़ेमे से कान लगाकर सुना, किसी की आहट न मिली। इत्मीनान हो गया। तब उसने कमर से चाकू निकाला और कांपते हुए हाथों से खेमे की दो-तीन रस्सियां काट डालीं। अन्दर जाने का रास्ता निकल आया। उसने अन्दर की तरफ़ झांका। एक दीपक जल रहा था। दो बांदियां फ़र्श पर लेटी हुई थीं और शहज़ादी एक मख़मली गद्दे पर सो रही थी। क़ासिम की हिम्मत बढ़ी। वह सरककर अन्दर चला गया, और दबे पांव शहजादी के क़रीब जाकर उसके दिल-फ़रेब हुस्न का अमृत पीने लगा। उसे अब वह भय न था जो ख़ेमे में आते वक्त हुआ था। उसने जरूरत पड़ने पर अपनी भागने की राह सोच ली थी।
    क़ासिम एक मिनट तक मूरत की तरह खड़ा शहजादी को देखता रहा। काली-काली लटें खुलकर उसके गालों को छिपाये हुए थी। गोया काले-काले अक्षरों में एक चमकता हुआ शायराना खयाल छिपा हुआ था। मिट्टी की अस दुनिया में यह मजा, यह घुलावट, वह दीप्ति कहां? कासिम की आंखें इस दृश्य के नशे में चूर हो गयीं। उसके दिल पर एक उमंग बढाने वाला उन्माद सा छा गया, जो नतीजों से नहीं डरता था। उत्कण्ठा ने इच्छा का रूप धारण किया। उत्कण्ठा में अधिरता थी और आवेश, इच्छा में एक उन्माद और पीड़ा का आनन्द। उसके दिल में इस सुन्दरी के पैरों पर सर मलने की, उसके सामने रोने की, उसके क़दमों पर जान दे देने की, प्रेम का निवेदन करने की , अपने गम का बयान करने की एक लहर-सी उठने लगी वह वासना के भवंर मे पड़ गया।

----------


## Rajeev

५
क़ासिम आध घंटे तक उस रूप की रानी के पैरो के पास सर झुकाये सोचता रहा कि उसे कैसे जगाऊँ। ज्यों ही वह करवट बदलती वह ड़र के मारे थरथरा जाता। वह बहादुरी जिसने मुलतान को जीता था, उसका साथ छोड़े देती थी।
    एकाएक कसिम की निगाह एक सुनहरे गुलाबपोश पर पड़ी जो करीब ही एक चौकी पर रखा हुआ था। उसने गुलाबपोश उठा लिया और खड़ा सोचता रहा कि शहज़ादी को जगाऊँ या न जगाऊँ या न जगाउँ? सेने की डली पड़ी हुई देखकर हमं उसके उठाने में आगा-पीछा होता है, वही इस वक्त उसे हो रहा था। आखिरकार उसने कलेजा मजबूत करके शहजादी के  कान्तिमान मुखमंण्डल पर गुलाब के कई छींटे दिये। दीपक मोतियों की लड़ी से सज उठा। 
    शहज़ादी ने चौंकर आंखें खोलीं और क़ासिम को सामने खड़ा देखकर फौरन मुंह पर नक़ाब खींच लिया और धीरे से बोली-मसरूर।
    क़ासिम ने कहा-मसरूर तो यहां नही है, लेकिन मुझे अपना एक अदना जांबाज़ ख़ादिम समझिए। जो हुक्त होगा उसकी तामील में बाल बराबर उज्र न होगा।
शहज़ादी ने नक़ाब और खींच लिया और ख़ेमे के एक कोने में जाकर खड़ी हो गयी। 
क़ासिम को अपनी वाक्-शक्ति का आज पहली बार अनुभव हुआ। वह बहुत कम बोलने वाला और गम्भीर आदमी था। अपने हृउय के भावों को प्रकट करने में उसे हमेशा झिझक होती थी लेकिन इस वक्त़ शब्द बारिश की बूंदो की तरह उसकी जबान पर आने लगे। गहरे पानी के बहाव में एक दर्द का स्वर पैदा हो  जाता है। बोला-मैं जानता हूँ कि मेरी यह गुस्ताखी आपकी नाजुक तबियत पर नागवार गुज़री है। हुजूर, इसकी जो सजा मुनाशिब समझें उसके लिए यह सर झुका हुआ है। आह, मै ही वह बदनसीब, काले दिल का इंसान हूँ जिसने आपके बुजुर्ग बाप और प्यारे भाईंयों के खून से अपना दामन नापाक किया है। मेरे ही हाथों मुलतान के हजारो जवान मारे गये, सल्तनत तबाह हो गयी, शाही खानदान पर मुसीबत आयी और आपको यह स्याह दिन देखना पडा। लेकिन इस वक्त़ आपका यह मुजरिम आपके सामने हाथ बांधे हाज़िर है। आपके एक इशारे पर वह आपके कदमों पर न्योठावर हो जायेगा और उसकी नापाक जिन्दगी से दुनिया पाक हो जायेगी। मुझे आज मालूम हुआ कि बहादुरी के परदे में वासना आदमी से  कैसे-कैसे पाप करवाती है। यह महज लालच की आग है, राख में छिपी हुईं सिर्फ़ एक कातिल जहर है, खुशनुमा शीशे में बन्द! काश मेरी आंखें पहले खुली होतीं तो एक नामवर शाही ख़ानदान यों खाक में न मिल जाता। पर इस मुहब्बत की शमा ने, जो कल शाम को मेरे सीने में रोशन हुई, इस अंधेरे कोने को रोशनी से भर दिया। यह उन रूहानी जज्ब़ात का फैज है, जो कल मेरे दिल में जाग उठे, जिन्होंने मुझे लाजच की कैद से आज़ाद कर दिया।
इसके बाद क़ासिम ने अपनी बेक़रारी और दर्दे दिल और वियोग की पीड़ा का बहुत ही करूण शदों में वर्णन किया, यहां तक कि उसके शब्दों का भण्डार खत्म हो गया। अपना हाल कह सुनाने की लालसा पूरी हो गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

६
लेकिन वह वासना बन्दी वहां से हिला नहीं। उसकी आरजुओं ने एक कदम और आगे बढाया। मेरी इस रामकहानी का हासिल क्या? अगर सिर्फ़ दर्दे दिल ही सुनाना था, तो किसी तसवीर को, सुना सकता था। वह तसवीर इससे ज्यादा ध्यान से और ख़ामाशी से मेरे ग़म की दास्तान सुनती। काश, मैं भी इस रूप की रानी की मिठी आवाज सुनता, वह भी मुझसे कुछ अपने दिल का हाल कहती, मुझे मालूम होता कि मेरे इस दर्द के किस्से का उसके दिल पर क्या असर हुआ। काश, मुझे मालूत होता कि जिस आग में मैं फुंका जा रहा हूँ, कुछ उसकी आंच उधर भी पहुँचती है या नहीं। कौन जाने यह सच हो कि मुहब्बत पहले माशूक के दिल में पैदा होती है। ऐसा न होता तो वह सब्र को तोड़ने वाली निगाह मुझ पर पड़ती ही क्यों? आह, इस हुस्न की देवी की बातों में कितना लुत्फ़ आयेगा। बुलबुल का गाना सुन सकता, उसकी आवाज कितनी दिलकश होगी, कितनी पाकीजा, कितनी नूरानी, अमृत में डूबीं हुई और जो कहीं वह भी मुझसे प्यार करती हो तो फिर मुझसे ज्यादा खुशनसीब दुनिया में और कौन होगा?
    इस ख़याल से क़ासिम का दिल उछलने लगा। रगों में एक हरकत-सी महसूस हुई। इसके बावजूद कि बांदियों के जग जाने और मसरूर की वापसी का धड़का लगा हुआ था, आपसी बातचीत की इच्छा ने उसे अधीर कर दिया, बोला-हुस्न की मलका, यह जख्म़ी दिल आपकी इनायत की नज़र की मुस्तहक है। कुड़ उसके हाल पर रहम न  कीजिएगा?
    शहज़ादी ने नकाब की ओट से उसकी तरफ़ ताका और बोली–जो खुद रहम का मुस्तहक हो, वह दूसरों के साथ क्या रहम कर सकता है? क़ैद में तड़पते हुए पंछी से, जिसके न बोल हैं न पर, गाने की उम्मीद रखना बेकार है। मैं जानती हूँ कि कल शाम को दिल्ली के ज़ालिम बादशाह के सामने बांदियों की तरह हाथ बांधे खड़ी हूंगी। मेरी इज्जत, मेरे रूतबे और मेरी शान का दारोमदार खानदानी इज्जत पर नहीं बल्कि मेरी सूरत पर होगा। नसीब का हक पूरा हा जायेगा। कौन ऐसा आदमी है जो इस जिन्दगी की आरजू रक्खेगा? आह, मुल्तान की शहजादी आज एक जालिम, चालबाज, पापी आदमी की वासना का शिकार बनने पर मजबूर है। जाइए, मुझे मेरे हाल पर छोड़ दीजिए। मैं बदनसीब हूँ, ऐसा न हो कि मेरे साथ आपको भी शाही गुस्से का शिकार बनना पड़े। दिल मे कितनी ही बातें है मगर क्यों कहूँ, क्या हासिल? इस भेद का भेद बना रहना ही अच्छा है। आपमें सच्ची बहादुरी और खुद्दारी है। आप दुनिया में अपना नाम पैदा करेंगे, बड़े-बड़े काम करेगें, खुदा आपके इरादों में बरकत दे–यही इस आफ़प की मारी हुई औरत की दुआ है। मैं सच्चे दिल से कहती हूँ कि मुझे आपसे कोई शिकायत नहीं है। आज मुझे मालूम हुआ  कि मुहब्बत बैर से कितनी पाक होती है। वह उस दामन में मुंह छिपाने से भी परहेज नहीं करती जो उसके अजीजों के खून से लिथड़ा हुआ हो। आह, यह कम्बख्त दिल उबला पड़ता है। अपने काल बन्द कर लीजिए, वह अपने आपे में नहीं है, उसकी बातें न सुनिए। सिर्फ़ आपसे यही बिनती है कि इस ग़रीब को भूल न जाइएगा। मेरे दिल में उस मीठे सपने की याद हमेशा ताजा रहेगी, हरम की क़ैद में यही सपना दिल को  तसकीन देता  रहेगा, इस सपने को तोड़िए मत। अब खुदा के वास्ते यहां से जाइए, ऐसा न हो कि मसरूर आ जाए, वह एक ज़ालिम है। मुझे अंदेशा है कि उसने आपको धोखा दिया, अजब नहीं कि यहीं कहीं छुपा बैठा हो, उससे होथियार रहिएगा। खुदा हाफ़िज!

----------


## Rajeev

७
क़ासिम पर एक बेसुधी की सी हालत छा गयी। जैसे आत्मा का गीत सुनने के बाद किसी योगी की होती है। उसे सपने में भी जो उम्मीद न हो सकती थी, वह पूरी हो गयी थी। गर्व से उसकी गर्दन की रगें तन गयीं, उसे मालूम हुआ कि दुनिया में मुझसे ज्यादा भाग्यशाली दूसरा  नहीं है। मैं चाहूँ तो इस रूप की वाटिका की बहार लूट सकता हूँ, इस  प्याले से मस्त हो सकता हूँ। आह वह कितनी नशीली, कितनी मुबारक जिन्दगी होती! अब तक क़ासिम की मुहब्बत ग्वाले का दूध थी, पानी से मिली हुई; शहज़ादी के दिल की तड़प ने पानी को जलाकर सच्चाई का रंग पैदा कर दिया। उसके दिल ने कहा-मैं इस रूप की रानी के लिए क्या कुछ नहीं कर सकता? कोई ऐसी मुसीबत नहीं है जो झेल न सकूँ, कोई आग नहीं, जिसमें कूद न सकूं, मुझे किसका डर है! बादशाह का? मैं बादशाह का गुलाम नहीं, उसके सामने हाथ फैलानेवाला नहीं, उसका मोहताज नहीं। मेरे जौहर की हर एक दरबार में कद्र हो सकती है। मैं आज इस गूलामी की जंजीर को तोड़ डालूँगा और उस देश में जा बसूँगा, जहां बादशाह के फ़रिश्ते भी पर नहीं मार सकते। हुस्न की नेमत पाकर अब मुझे और किसी चीज़ की इच्छा नहीं। अब अपनी आरजुओं का क्यों गला घोटूं? कामनाओं को क्यों निराशा का ग्रास बनने दूँ? उसने उन्माद की-सी स्थिति में कमर से तलवार निकाली और जोश के साथ बोला–जब  तक मेरे बाजूओ में दम है, कोई आपकी तरफ़ आंख उठाकर देख भी नहीं सकता। चाहे वह दिल्ली का बादशाह ही क्यो ने हो!  मैं दिल्ली के कूचे और बाजार में खून की नदी बहा दुंगा, सल्तनत की जड़े हिलाउ दुँगा, शाही तख्त को उल्ट-पलट रख दूँगा, और कुछ न कर सकूंगा तो मर मिटूंगा। पर अपनी आंखो से आपकी याह जिल्लत न देखूँगा।
शहज़ादी आहिस्ता-आहिस्ता उसके क़रीब आयी बोली-मुझे आप पर पूरा भरोसा है, लेकिन आपको मेरी ख़ातिर से जब्त और सब्र करना होगा। आपके लिए मैं महलहरा की तकलीफ़ें और जुल्म सब सह लूंगी। आपकी मुहब्बत ही मेरी जिन्दगी का सहारा होगी। यह यक़ीन कि आप मुझे अपनी लौंडी समझते हैं, मुझे हमेशा सम्हालता रहेगा। कौन जाने तक़दीर हमें फिर मिलाये।
क़ासिम ने अकड़कर कहा-आप दिल्ली जायें ही क्यों! हम सबुह होते-होते भरतपुर पहुँच सकते हैं। 
शहजादी–मगर हिन्दोस्तान के बाहर तो नहीं जा सकते। दिल्ली की आंख का कांटा  बनकर मुमकिन है हम जंगलों और वीरानों में जिन्दगी के दिन काटें पर चैन नसीब न होगा। असलियत की तरफ से आंखे न बन्द की जिए, खुदा न आपकी बहादुरी दी है, पर तेगे इस्फ़हानी भी तो पहाड़ से टकराकर टुट ही जाएगी।
कासिम का जोश कुछ धीमा हुआ। भ्रम का परदा नजरों से हट गया। कल्पना की दुनिया में बढ़-बढ़कर बातें करना बाते करना आदमी का गुण है। क़ासिम को अपनी बेबसी साफ़ दिखाई पड़ने लगी। बेशक मेरी यह लनतरानियां मज़ाक की चीज़ हैं। दिल्ली के शाह के मुक़ाबिलें में मेरी क्या हस्ती है? उनका एक इशारा मेरी हस्ती को मिटा सकता है। हसरत-भरे लहजे में बोला-मान लीजिए, हमको जंगलो और बीरानों में ही जिन्दगी के दिन काटने पड़ें तो क्या? मुहब्बत करनेवाले अंधेरे कोने में भी चमन की सैर का लुफ़्त उठाते हैं। मुहब्बत में वह फ़क़ीरों और दरवेशों जैसा अलगाव है, जो दुनिया की नेमतों की तरफ आंख उठाकर भी नहीं देखता।
शहज़ादी–मगर मुझ से  यह कब मुमकिन है कि अपनी भलाई के लिए आपको इन खतरों में डालूँ? मै शाहे दिल्ली के जुल्मों की कहानियां सुन चुकी हूँ, उन्हें याद करके रोंगेटे खड़े हो जाते हैं। खुदा वह दिन न लाये कि मेरी वजह से आपका बाल भी बांका हो। आपकी लड़ाइयों के चर्चे, आपकी खैरियत की खबरे, उस क़ैद में मुझको तसकीन और ताक़त देंगी। मैं मुसीबते झेलूंगी और हंस–हंसकर आग में जलूँगी और माथे पर बल न आने दूँगी। हॉँ, मै शाहे दिल्ली के दिल को अपना बनाऊँगी, सिर्फ आपकी खातिर से ताकि आपके लिए मौक़ा पड़ने पर दो-चार अच्छी बातें कह सकूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

८
लेकिन क़ासिम अब भी वहां से न हिला। उसकर आरजूएं उम्मीद से बढ़कर पूरी होती जाती थीं, फिर हवस भी उसी अन्दाज से बढ़ती जाती थी। उसने सोचा अगर हमारी  मुहब्बत की बहार सिर्फ़ कुछ लमहों की मेहमान है, तो फिर उन मुबारकबाद लमहों को आगे की चिन्ता से क्यों बेमज़ा करें। अगर तक़दीर में इस हुस्न की नेमत को पाना नहीं लिखा है, तो इस मौक़े को हाथ से क्यों जाने दूँ। कौन जाने फिर मुलाकात हो या न हो? यह मुहब्बत रहे या न रहें? बोला-शहज़ादी, अगर आपका यही आखिरी फ़ैसाल है, तो मेरे लिए सिवाय हसरत और मायूसी के और क्या चारा है? दूख होगा, कुढूंगा, पर सब्र करूंगा। अब एक दम के लिए यहां आकर मेरे पहलू में बैठ जाइए ताकि इस बेकरार दिल को तस्कीन हो। आइए, एक लमहे के लिए भूल जाएं कि जुदाई की घड़ी हमारे सर पर खड़ी है। कौन जाने यह दिन कब आयें? शान-शौकत ग़रीबों की याद भूला देती है, आइए एक घड़ी मिलकर बैठें। अपनी जल्फ़ो की अम्बरी खुशबू से इस जलती हुई रूह को तरावट पहुँचाइए। यह बांहें, गलो की जंजीरे बने जाएं। अपने बिल्लौर जैसे हाथों से प्रेम के प्याले भर-भरकर पिलाइए। साग़र के ऐसे दौर चलें कि हम छक जाएं! दिलो पर सुरूर को ऐसा गाढ़ा रंग चढ़े जिस पर जुदाई की तुर्शियों का असर न हो। वह रंगीन शराब पिलाइए जो इस झुलसी हुई आरजूओं की खेती को सींच दे और यह रूह की प्यास हमेशा के लिए बुझ जाए।
मए अग़वानी के दौर चलने लगे। शहज़ादी की बिल्लौरी हथेली में सुर्ख शराब का प्याला ऐसा मालूम होता था जैसे पानी की बिल्लौरी सतह पर कमल का फूल खिला हो क़ासिम दीनो दुनिया से बेख़बर प्याले पर प्याले चढ़ाता जाता था जैसे कोई डाकू लूट के माल पर टूटा हुआ हो। यहां तक कि उसकी आंखे लाल हो गयीं, गर्दन झ़ुक गयी, पी-पीकर मदहोश हो गया। शहजादी की तरफ़ वसाना-भरी आंखो से ताकता हुआ। बाहें खोले बढा कि घड़ियाल ने चार बजाये और कूच के डंके की दिल छेद देनेवाली आवाजें कान में आयीं। बाँहें खुली की खुली रह गयीं। लौडियां उठ बैठी, शहजादी उठ खड़ी हुई और बदनसीब क़ासिम दिल की आरजुएं लिये खेमे से बाहर निकला, जैसे तक़दीर के फ़ैलादी पंजे ने उसे ढकेलकर बाहर निकाल दिया हो। जब अपने खेमे में आया तो दिल आरजूओं से भरा हुआ था। कुछ देर के बाद आरजुओं ने हवस का रूप भरा और अब बाहर निकला तो दिल हरसतों से पामाल था, हवस का मकड़ी-जाल उसकी रूह के लिए लोहे की जंजीरें  बना हुआ था।

----------


## Rajeev

९
शाम का सुहाना वक़्त था। सुबह की ठण्डी-ठण्डी हवा से सागर में धीरे धीरे लहरें उठ  रही थीं। बहादुर, क़िस्मत का धनी क़ासिम मुलतान के मोर्चे को सर करके गर्व की मादिरा पिये उसके नशे में चूर चला आता था। दिल्ली की सड़के बन्दनवारों और झंडियों से सजी हुई थीं। गुलाब और केवड़े की खुशब चारों तरफ उड़ रही थी। जगह-जगह नौबतखाने अपना सुहाना राग गया। तोपों ने अगवानी की घनगरज सदांए बुलन्द कीं। ऊपर झरोखों में नगर की सुन्दरियां सितारों की तरह चमकने लगीं। कासिम पर फूलों की बरखा होने लगी। वह शाही महल के क़रीब पहुँचार तो बड़े-बड़े अमीर-उमरा उसकी अगवानी के लिए क़तार बांधे खड़े थे। इस शान से वह दीवाने खास तक पहुँचा। उसका दिमाग इस वक्त सातवें आसमान पर था। चाव-भरी आंखों से ताकता हुआ बादशाह के पास पहुँचा और शाही तख्त को चूम लिया। बादशाह मुस्काराकर तख़्त से उतरे और  बांहें खोले हुए क़ासिम को सीने से लगाने के लिए बढ़े। क़ासिम आदर से उनके पैरों को चूमने के लिए झुका कि यकायक उसके सिर पर एक बिजली-सी गिरी। बादशाह को तेज खंजर उसकी गर्दन पर पड़ा और सर तन से जुदा होकर अलग जा गिरा। खून के फ़ौवारे बादशाह के क़दमो की तरफ़, तख्त की तरफ़ और तख़्त के पीछे खड़े होने वाले मसरूर की तरफ़ लपके, गोया कोई झल्लाया हुआ आग का सांप है।
घायल शरीर एक पल में ठंडा हो गया। मगर दोनों आंखे हसरत की मारी हुई दो मूरतों की तरह देर तक दीवारों की तरफ़ ताकती रहीं। आखिर वह भी बन्द हो गयीं। हवस ने  अपना काम पूरा कर दिया। अब सिर्फ़ हसरत बाक़ी थी। जो बरसों तक दीवाने खास के दरोदीवार पर छायी रही और जिसकी झलक अभी तक क़ासिम के मज़ार पर घास-फूस की सूरत में नज़र आती है।
-‘प्रेम बत्तीसी’ से

----------


## Rajeev

पुत्र-प्रेम

बाबू चैतन्यादास ने अर्थशास्त्र खूब पढ़ा था, और केवल पढ़ा ही नहीं था, उसका यथायोग्य  व्याहार भी वे करते थे। वे वकील थे, दो-तीन गांवो मे उनक जमींदारी भी थी, बैंक में भी कुछ रुपये थे। यह सब उसी अर्थशास्त्र के ज्ञान का फल था। जब कोई खर्च सामने आता तब उनके मन में स्वाभावत: प्रश्न होता था-इससे स्वयं मेरा उपकार होगा या किसी अन्य पुरुष का? यदि दो में से किसी का कुछ भी उपहार न होता तो वे बड़ी निर्दयता से उस खर्च का गला दबा देते थे। ‘व्यर्थ’ को वे विष के समाने समझते थे। अर्थशास्त्र के सिद्धन्त उनके जीवन-स्तम्भ हो गये थे।
बाबू साहब के दो पुत्र थे। बड़े का नाम प्रभुदास था, छोटे का शिवदास। दोनों कालेज में पढ़ते थे। उनमें केवल एक श्रेणी का अन्तर था। दोनो ही ***र, होनहार युवक थे। किन्तु प्रभुदास पर पिता का स्नेह अधिक था। उसमें सदुत्साह की मात्रा अधिक थी और पिता को उसकी जात से बड़ी-बड़ी आशाएं थीं। वे उसे विद्योन्नति के लिए इंग्लैण्ड भेजना चाहते थे। उसे बैरिस्टर बनाना उनके जीवन की सबसे बड़ी अभिलाषा थी।

----------


## Rajeev

२
किन्तु कुछ ऐसा संयोग हुआ कि प्रभादास को  बी०ए० की परीक्षा के बाद ज्वर आने लगा। डाक्टरों की दवा होने लगी। एक मास तक नित्य डाक्टर साहब आते रहे, पर ज्वर में कमी न हुई दूसरे डाक्टर का इलाज होने लगा। पर उससे भी कुछ लाभ न हुआ।  प्रभुदास दिनों दिन क्षीण होता चला जाता था। उठने-बैठने की शक्ति न थी यहां तक कि  परीक्षा में प्रथम श्रेणी में उत्तीर्ण होने का शुभ-सम्बाद सुनकर  भी  उसक चेहरे  पर हर्ष का कोई चिन्हृ न  दिखाई  दिया । वह  सदैव  गहरी चिन्जा  में डुबा रहाता था । उसे अपना  जीवन बोझ सा जान पडने लगा था ।  एक रोज  चैतन्यादास ने  डाक्टर साहब से पूछा यह क्याा बात है कि दो महीने  हो गये और अभी तक दवा कोई  असर नहीं  हुआ ?
डाक्टर साहब ने  सन्देहजनक उत्तर दिया- मैं आपको संशय  में नही डालना चाहता । मेरा अनुमान है  कि यह  टयुबरक्युलासिस है । 
चैतन्यादास  ने व्यग्र होकर कहा – तपेदिक ?
डाक्टर  - जी  हां उसके सभी  लक्षण  दिखायी देते है।
चैतन्यदास  ने अविश्वास  के भाव से कहा मानों उन्हे विस्मयकारी बात सुन पड़ी  हो –तपेदिक हो गया !
डाक्टर  ने खेद प्रकट  करते हुए  कहा- यह रोग  बहुत ही  गुप्तरीति सेशरीर  में प्रवशे  करता  है।
चैतन्यदास – मेरे खानदान में तो यह रोग  किसी को न था।
डाक्टर – सम्भव  है, मित्रों से इसके जर्म  (कीटाणु ) मिले हो।
चैतन्यदास  कई मिनट  तक सोचने के बाद बोले- अब  क्या करना चाहिए । 
डाक्टर -दवा करते रहिये । अभी फेफड़ो तक असर नहीं हुआ है इनके अच्छे  होने की आशा है ।
चैतन्यदास – आपके  विचार में कब  तक दवा का असर होगा? 
डाक्टर – निश्चय पूर्वक नहीं  कह सकता । लेकिन तीन चार महीने में वे स्वस्थ हो जायेगे । जाड़ो में इसरोग  का जोर कम हो जाया करता है ।
चैतन्यदास – अच्छे हो जाने पर ये पढने में परिश्रम कर सकेंगे ?
डाक्टर – मानसिक परिश्रम  के योग्य तो ये शायद ही हो सकें।
चैतन्यदास – किसी सेनेटोरियम (पहाड़ी स्वास्थयालय) में भेज दूँ तो कैसा हो? 
डाक्टर  - बहुत ही उत्तम ।
चैतन्यदास तब ये पूर्णरीति से स्वस्थ हो जाएंगे?
डाक्टर - हो सकते है, लेकिन इस रोग को दबा रखने के लिए इनका  मानसिक परिश्रम से बचना ही अच्छा है।
चैतन्यदास नैराश्य भाव से बोले – तब तो इनका जीवन ही नष्ट हो गया।

----------


## Rajeev

३
गर्मी बीत गयी। बरसात के दिन आये, प्रभुदास की दशा दिनो दिन बिगड़ती गई। वह पड़े-पड़े बहुधा इस रोग पर की गई बड़े बड़े डाक्टरों की व्याख्याएं  पढा करता था। उनके अनुभवो से अपनी अवस्था की तुलना किया करता था। उनके अनुभवो स अपनी अवस्था की तुलना किया करता । पहले कुछ दिनो तक तो वह अस्थिरचित –सा  हो गया था। दो चार दिन भी दशा संभली रहती तो पुस्तके देखने लगता और  विलायत यात्रा की चर्चा करता । दो चार  दिन भीज्वर  का प्रकोप  बढ  जाता तो जीवन  से निराश  हो  जाता । किन्तु कई मास  के पश्चात जब  उसे विश्वास हो गया  कि  इसरोग से   मुक्त होना  कठिन  है तब उसने जीवन  की भी  चिन्ता छोड़  दी  पथ्यापथ्य का विचार न  करता , घरवालो की निगाह बचाकर औषधियां जमीन पर गिरा देता  मित्रोंके साथ बैठकर जी बहलाता।  यदि कोई उससे स्वास्थ्य केविषय में कुछ पूछता  तोचिढकर  मुंह मोड लेता । उसके भावों में एक शान्तिमय उदासीनता  आ गई थी, और  बातो मेंएक दार्शनिक मर्मज्ञता पाई जाती थी ।  वह लोक रीति और सामाजिक प्रथाओं पर बड़ी निर्भीकता से आलोचनारंए किया करता । यद्यपि  बाबू चैतन्यदास के मन में रह –रहकर शंका उठा करती थी कि जब  परिणाम विदित ही है तब इस प्रकार धन का अपव्यय करने से क्या लाभ तथापि वेकुछ  तो  पुत्र-प्रेम और कुछ लोक मत के भय से धैर्य के साथ् दवा दर्पन करतेक जाते थें ।
जाड़े का मौसम था। चैतन्यदास पुत्र के सिरहाने बैठे हुए डाक्टर साहब की ओर प्रश्नात्मक दृष्टि से देख रहे थे।  जब डाक्टर साहब टेम्परचर लेकर (थर्मामीटर लगाकर ) कुर्सी पर बैठे तब चैतन्यदास ने पूछा- अब तो जाड़ा आ गया। आपको कुछ  अन्तर  मालूम होता है ?
डाक्टर – बिलकुल  नहीं , बल्कि रोग और भी दुस्साध्य होता जाता है।
चैतन्यदास ने कठोर स्वर में पूछा – तब  आप लोग क्यो मुझे इस भ्रम  में डाले हुए थे किजाडे में अच्छे हो जायेगें ? इस प्रकार दूसरो की  सरलता का उपयोग करना अपना मतलब साधने का साधन हो तो हो इसे सज्जनताकदापि नहीं  कह सकते।
डाक्टर ने नम्रता से कहा- ऐसी दशाओं में हम केवल अनुमान कर  सकते है। और अनुमान सदैव सत्य नही होते। आपको जेरबारी अवश्य हुई पर मैं आपको विश्वास दिलाता हूं कि मेरी इच्छा आपको भ्रम में डालने के  नहीं थी ।
शिवादास बड़े दिन  की छुटिटयों में आया हुआ था , इसी समय वहि कमरे में आ गया और डाक्टर साहब से बोला – आप पिता जी की  कठिनाइयों का स्वयं अनुमान कर सकते हैं । अगर  उनकी बात  नागवार लगी तो उन्हे क्षमा कीजिएगा ।
चैतन्यदास  ने छोटे पुत्र की ओर वात्सल्य की दृष्टि से देखकर कहा-तुम्हें यहां आने की  जरुरत थी?  मै तुमसे कितनी बार कह चुका हूँ कि यहॉँआया करो । लेकिन तुमको  सबर ही नही होता ।
शिवादास ने लज्जित होकर कहा- मै अभी चला जाता हूँ। आप नाराज न हों । मै केवल डाक्टर  साहब से यह पूछना चाहताथा कि भाई साहब के लिए अब क्या  करना चाहिए । 
डाक्टर साहब ने कहा- अब केवल  एकही साधनऔर है इन्हे इटली के  किसी सेनेटारियम मे भेज  देना चाहिये ।
जचैतन्यदास ने सजग होकर पूछा- कितना खर्च होगा? ‘ज्यादा स ज्यादा तीन हजार । साल भसा रहना होगा?
निश्चय है कि वहां से अच्छे होकर  आवेगें ।
जी नहीं यहातो यह भयंकर रोग है साधारण बीमारीयो में भी कोई बात  निश्चय रुप  से नही कही जा सकती ।‘
इतना खर्च करनेपर भी  वहां सेज्यो के त्यो लौटा आये तो? 
तो ईश्वार कीइच्छा। आपको यह तसकीन हो जाएगी कि इनके लिए मै जो कुछ कर सकता था। कर दिया ।

----------


## Rajeev

4
आधी रात तक घर में प्रभुदास  को इटली भेजने के प्रस्तवा पर वाद-विवाद  होता  रहा । चैतन्यदास का कथन   था कि एक संदिग्य फल केलिए तीन हजार का  खर्च उठाना बुद्धिमत्ता के प्रतिकूल  है। शिवादास फल उनसे  सहमत था । किन्तु  उसकी माता  इस प्रस्ताव का बड़ी ढृझ्ता के साथ  विरोध कर रही थी ।  अतं में माता  की धिक्कारों का यह फल  हुआ कि  शिवादास लज्जित होकर उसके पक्ष  में हो गया बाबू साहब अकेले रह गये । तपेश्वरी ने तर्क से कामलिया । पति केसदभावो को प्रज्वलित करेन की चेष्टा की ।धन की  नश्वरात कीलोकोक्तियां कहीं इनं शस्त्रों  से  विजय लाभ न  हुआ तो अश्रु बर्षा करने लगी । बाबू साहब जल –बिन्दुओ क इस शर प्रहार के सामने न ठहर सके । इन शब्दों  में हार  स्वीकार की- अच्छा भाई रोओं मत। जो कुछ कहती हो वही होगा।
तपेश्वरी –तो  कब ?
‘रुपये हाथ में आने दो ।’
‘तो यह क्यों नही कहते किभेजना ही  नहीं चाहते?’
भेजना चाहता हूँ किन्तु अभी हाथ खाली हैं। क्या तुम नहीं जानतीं?’
‘बैक में तो रुपये है? जायदाद तो है? दो-तीन हजार का  प्रबन्ध करना ऐसा क्या कठिन है?’
 चैतन्यदास ने पत्नी को ऐसी दृष्टि से देखा मानो उसे खाजायेगें और एक क्षण केबाद बोले – बिलकूल बच्चों कीसी बाते करतीहो। इटली में  कोई संजीवनी नही रक्खी हुई है जो तुरन्त चमत्कार  दिखायेगी । जब वहां भी  केवल प्रारबध ही की परीक्षा करनी है तो सावधानी से कर लेगें । पूर्व पूरुषो की संचित जायदाद और  रक्खहुए रुपये मैं अनिश्चित हित की आशा पर बलिदान नहीं कर  सकता।
तपेश्वरी ने डरते – डरते  कहा- आखिर , आधा हिस्सा तो प्रभुदास का भी है?
बाबू साहब तिरस्कार करते हुए बोले – आधा नही, उसमें मै अपना सर्वस्व दे देता, जब उससे कुछ आशा होती , वह खानदान की मर्यादा मै और  ऐश्वर्य बढाता और इस लगाये। हुए लगाये  हुए धन केफलस्वरुप कुछ  कर दिखाता । मै  केवल भावुकता के फेर में पड़कर धन का  ह्रास नहीं कर सकता ।
तपेश्वीर अवाक रह गयी। जीतकर  भी उसकी हार हुई ।
इस प्रस्ताव केछ: महीने बाद शिवदास बी.ए पास होगया। बाबू चैतत्यदास नेअपनी जमींदरी केदो आने बन्धक रखकर कानून पढने के निमित्त उसे  इंग्लैड भेजा ।उसे बम्बई तक खुद पहुँचाने  गये । वहां से लौटेतो उनके अतं: करण में सदिच्छायों से परिमित लाभ होने की आशा थी  उनके लौटने केएक सप्ताह पीछे  अभागा प्रभुदास अपनी उच्च अभिलाषओं को लिये हुए परलोक  सिधारा ।

----------


## Rajeev

5
चैतन्यदास मणिकर्णिका घाट पर अपने सम्बन्धियों केसाथ बैठे  चिता – ज्वाला की ओर  देख रहे  थे ।उनके नेत्रों से अश्रुधारा प्रवाहित हो रही थी । पुत्र –प्रेम एक क्षण के  लिए अर्थ –सिद्धांत पर गालिब हो गयाथा।  उस विरक्तावस्था में उनके  मन  मे  यह कल्पना उठ रही थी । -  सम्भव है,  इटली जाकर प्रभुदास स्वस्थ हो जाता । हाय!  मैने तीन हजार  का  मुंह देखा और पुत्र  रत्न  को हाथ  से खो दिया। यह कल्पना प्रतिक्षण सजग होती  थी और उनको ग्लानि, शोक  और पश्चात्ताप के बाणो से बेध रही थी । रह रहकर उनके हृदय में बेदना कीशुल सी उठती थी । उनके अन्तर की ज्वाला  उस चिता –ज्वाला से कम दग्धकारिणी न थी। अक्स्मात उनके कानों में शहनाइयों की आवाज आयी। उन्होने आंख ऊपर  उठाई  तो  मनुष्यों का एक समूह एक अर्थी के साथ आता  हुआ दिखाई  दिया। वे  सब के सब ढोल बजाते, गाते, पुष्य आदि की वर्षा  करते चले आते थे । घाट  पर पहुँचकर उन्होने अर्थी उतारी और चिता बनाने लगे । उनमें से एक युवक आकर चैतन्यदास के पास खड़ा हो गया। बाबू साहब ने पूछा –किस मुहल्ले  में रहते हो?
युवक ने जवाब दिया- हमारा घर  देहात में है ।  कल  शाम को चले  थे । ये हमारे बाप थे । हम लोग यहां कम आते है, पर दादा की अन्तिम इच्छा थी कि हमें मणिकर्णिका  घाट  पर ले जाना ।
चैतन्यदास  -येसब आदमी तुम्हारे  साथ है?
युवक -हॉँ और  लोग पीछे  आते है । कई सौ  आदमी साथ  आये है। यहां तक आने में सैकड़ो  उठ गयेपर सोचता हूँ किबूढे पिता  की मुक्ति तो बन गई । धन और ही किसलिए ।
चैतन्यदास- उन्हें क्या बीमारी थी ?
युवक ने बड़ी सरलता से कहा , मानो वह अपने किसी निजी सम्बन्धी से बात  कर रहा हो।-  बीमार  का किसी को कुछ पता नहीं चला।  हरदम ज्वर चढा रहता था। सूखकर  कांटा हो गये थे । चित्रकूट  हरिद्वार प्रयाग सभी स्थानों में  ले लेकर घूमे । वैद्यो ने जो  कुछ  कहा उसमे कोई  कसर नही की।
इतने  में युवक का एक  और साथी  आ गया। और बोला –साहब , मुंह देखा बात नहीं, नारायण लड़का दे तो ऐसा दे ।  इसने रुपयों  को ठीकरे समझा ।घर की सारी पूंजी पिता की दवा दारु में स्वाहा  कर दी । थोड़ी सी जमीन तक बेच दी पर काल बली के सामने आदमी  का क्या  बस है।
युवक ने गदगद  स्वर से कहा – भैया, रुपया पैसा हाथ का मैल है। कहां आता है कहां जाता है,  मुनष्य नहीं मिलता। जिन्दगानी है तो कमा खाउंगा। पर मन में यह लालसा तो नही रह गयी कि हाय!  यह नही किया, उस वैद्य के पास नही गया नही तो शायद बच जाते। हम तो कहते है कि  कोई हमारा सारा घर द्वार लिखा ले केवल दादा को एक बोल बुला दे  ।इसी माया –मोह का  नाम जिन्दगानी हैं , नहीं तो  इसमे क्या     रक्खा है?  धन  से प्यारी जान जान से प्यारा ईमान । बाबू साहब  आपसे  सच  कहता हूँ अगर दादा के लिए अपने बस  की कोई बात  उठा  रखता तो आज  रोते  न  बनता । अपना ही चित्त अपने को  धिक्कारता । नहीं  तो मुझे इस घड़ी  ऐसा जान पड़ता  है कि  मेरा उद्धार एक  भारी ऋण से हो गया। उनकी आत्मा सुख और शान्ति से रहेगीतो मेरा सब  तरह कल्याण ही होगा। 
  बाबू  चैतन्यादास सिर  झुकाए ये बाते  सुन रहे थे ।एक  -एक  शब्द  उनके  हृदय  में शर के समान चुभता था। इस उदारता के प्रकाश  में उन्हें अपनी  हृदय-हीनता,  अपनी आत्मशुन्यता  अपनी  भौतिकता अत्यनत भयंकर दिखायी  देती थी । उनके  चित्त परइस घटना का कितना प्रभाव पड़ा  यह इसी से अनुमान किया जा सकता हैं कि  प्रभुदास के अन्त्येष्टि संस्कार  में उन्होने हजारों रुपये खर्च कर डाले उनके सन्तप्त हृदय की शान्ति के लिए अब एकमात्र यही उपाय  रह गया था।
‘सरस्वती’ ,  जून, 1932

----------


## Rajeev

इज्ज़त का ख़ून

मैं ने कहानियों और  इतिहासो मे तकदीर  के उलट फेर  की अजीबो- गरीब  दास्ताने पढी हैं । शाह को  भिखमंगा और भिखमंगें को शाह  बनते देखा है  तकदीर एक  छिपा हुआ भेद हैं । गालियों  में टुकड़े  चुनती  हुई औरते सोने के सिंहासन पर बैठ गई और  वह  ऐश्वर्य  के मतवाले जिनके  इशारे पर तकदीर  भी सिर  झुकाती थी ,आन की शान  में चील कौओं  का शिकार  बन गये है।पर मेरे  सर पर जो कुछ  बीती उसकी नजीर कहीं नहीं मिलती आह उन घटानाओं  को आज याद करतीहूं  तो रोगटे खड़े  हो जाते है ।और  हैरत  होती है ।  कि अब  तक मै क्यो और  क्योंकर जिन्दा हूँ । सौन्दर्य लालसाओं का स्त्रोत हैं । मेरे दिल में  क्या लालसाएं न थीं पर  आह ,निष्ठूर भाग्य के हाथों में मिटीं । मै क्या जानती थी कि वह आदमी जो मेरी एक-एक अदा पर कुर्बान होता था एक  दिन मुझे इस  तरह जलील  और बर्बाद करेगा ।
    आज तीन साल हुए जब मैने  इस घर  में कदम रक्खा  उस वक्त यह एक हरा भरा चमन था ।मै इस चमन  की बुलबूल थी , हवा में उड़ती थीख्  डालियों पर चहकती थी , फूलों  पर सोती थी । सईद मेरा था। मै सईद की थी । इस  संगमरमर के हौज के किनारे हम मुहब्बत के पासे खेलते थे । - तुम मेरी जान  हो। मै उनसे कहती थी –तुम मेरे दिलदार हो । हमारी जायदाद लम्बी चौड़ी थी।  जमाने की कोई फ्रिक,जिन्दगी का  कोई गम न था । हमारे लिए जिन्दगी सशरीर आनन्द एक अनन्त चाह और  बहार का  तिलिस्म थी, जिसमें मुरादे खिलती थी । और ाखुशियॉँ  हंसती थी  जमाना हमारी इच्छाओं पर चलने  वाला था।  आसमान हमारी भलाई चाहता था। और तकदीर हमारी साथी थी।
    एक दिन  सईद ने आकर कहा- मेरी जान , मै तुमसे एक  विनती  करने आया हूँ । देखना इन  मुस्कराते हुए होठों पर इनकार  का हर्फ न आये । मै चाहता हूँ कि  अपनी सारी मिलकियत, सारी जायदाद तुम्हारे नाम चढ़वा दूँ  मेरे लिए  तुम्हारी मुहब्बत काफी है। यही मेरे  लिए  सबसे  बड़ी  नेमत  है मै अपनी  हकीकत को मिटा देना  चाहता हूँ । चाहता हूँ कि तुम्हारे दरवाजे का फकीर बन करके रहूँ । तुम मेरी नूरजहॉँ बन जाओं  ; 
मैं तुम्हारा  सलीम बनूंगा , और तुम्हारी मूंगे जैसी हथेली के प्यालों पर उम्र बसर करुंगा।
मेरी आंखें भर  आयी। खुशिंयां चोटी पर  पहुँचकर आंसु की बूंद बन गयीं।

----------


## Rajeev

2
पर अभी पूरा साल भी न  गुजरा था कि मुझे सईद के मिजाज में कुछ  तबदीली नजर
 आने लगी । हमारे दरमियान कोई लड़ाई-झगड़ा या बदमजगी न हुई थी मगर अब  वह सईद न था। जिसे एक लमहे  के लिए भी मेरी जुदाई दूभर थी वह अब रात की रात गयाब  रहता ।उसकी आंखो  में प्रेम की वह उंमग न थी न अन्दाजों  में वह  प्यास ,न मिजाज में वह गर्मी।
कुछ दिनों तक इस रुखेपन ने मुझे  खूब  रुलाया। मुहब्बत के मजे याद  आ आकर तड़पा देते । मैने  पढा थाकि  प्रेम अमर होता है ।क्या, वह स्त्रोत इतनी  जल्दी सूख गया? आह, नहीं वह अब  किसी दूसरे  चमन  को शादाब करता था। आखिर मै भी सईद से आंखे चूराने  लगी । बेदिली से नहीं, सिर्फ  इसलिए कि अब मुझे  उससे आंखे मिलाने  की ताव न थी।उस देखते ही  महुब्बत के हजारों करिश्मे  नजरो केसामने  आ जाते और आंखे भर आती । मेरा दिल  अब भी उसकी तरफ खिचंता था  कभी – कभी  बेअख्तियार जी  चाहता कि उसके पैरों पर गिरुं और कहूं –मेरे दिलदार , यह बेरहमी क्यो ? क्या तुमने मुझसे मुहं फेर लिया है ।  मुझसे क्या खता हुई ?  लेकिन इस स्वाभिमान का बुरा हो जो दीवार बनकर रास्ते में खड़ा हो जाता ।
यहां तक कि धीर-धीरे दिल में भी मुहब्बत की  जगह हसद ने ले ली। निराशा के धैर्य  ने दिल को  तसकीन दी । मेरे  लिए सईद अब बीते हुए बसन्त का एक  भूला हुआ  गीत था।   दिल की गर्मी ठण्डी हो गयी । प्रेम का दीपक  बुझ गया।  यही  नही, उसकी  इज्जत भी मेरे दिल से रुखसत हो गयी। जिस आदमी के प्रेम के पवित्र मन्दिर  मे मैल भरा हुंआ होवह  हरगिज इस योग्य नही कि मै  उसके लिए घुलूं और  मरुं ।
एक रोज शाम के वक्त मैं अपने  कमरे  में पंलग पर पड़ी  एक किस्सा पढ़ रही थी , तभी अचानक एक सुन्दर स्त्री मेरे कमरे मे आयी। ऐसा मालूम हूआ कि जैसे कमरा जगमगा उठा ।रुप की ज्योति ने दरो दीवार को रोशान कर दिया। गोया अभी सफेदी हुईहैं उसकी  अलंकृत शोभा, उसका खिला  हुआ फूला जैसा लुभावना चेहरा उसकी नशीली मिठास, किसी तारीफ करुं मुझ पर एक रोब सा छा गया । मेरा रुप का घमंड धूल में मिल गया है। मै आश्चर्य में थी कि यह कौन रमणी है और यहां क्योंकर आयी। बेअख्तियार उठी  कि उससे मिलूं और पूछूं कि सईद भी मुस्कराता हुआ कमरे में आया मैं समझ गयी कि यह रमणी उसकी  प्रेमिका है। मेरा गर्व जाग उठा । मैं उठी जरुर पर शान से गर्दन उठाए हुए आंखों में हुस्न के रौब की जगह घृणा का भाव  आ बैठा । मेरी आंखों में अब  वह  रमणी रुप की देवी  नहीं डसने वाली नागिन थी।मै फिर चारपाई पर बैठगई और किताब खोलकर  सामने  रख ली- वह रमणी एक क्षण तक खड़ी मेरी तस्वीरों को  देखती रही तब कमरे से निकली  चलते वक्त उसने एक  बार मेरी तरफ  देखा  उसकी आंखों से अंगारे निकल  रहे थे । जिनकी  किरणों में हिंसप्रतिशोध की लाली  झलक  रही थी । मेरे दिल में  सवाल पैदा हुंआ- सईद इसे  यहां क्यों लाया?  क्या मेरा घमण्ड तोड़ने  के लिए?

----------


## Rajeev

3
जायदाद  पर मेरा नाम था पर वह  केवल एक,भ्रम था, उस  परअधिकार पूरी  तरह सईद का था ।  नौकर भी उसीको अपना मालिक समझते थें  और अक्सर मेरे साथ ढिठाई से पेश  आते । मैं सब्र केसाथ्  जिन्दगी केदिन काट रही थी ।  जब  दिल में उमंगे  न रहीं  तो  पीड़ा क्यों होती ?
सावन का महीना था , काली घटा छायी हुई  थी , और रिसझिम बूंदें पड़ रही  थी । बगीचे पर  हसद का  अंधेरा और सिहास दराख्तोंे पर जुंगनुओ की चमक  ऐसी  मालूम होती थी । जैसे कि उनके मुंह से चिनगारियॉँ जैसी आहें  निकल  रही  हैं ।  मै देर तक  हसद  का  यह तमाशा देखती रही । कीड़े एक साथ् चमकते थे और एक  साथ् बुझ  जाते थे, गोया रोशानी की बाढेंछूट रही है। मुझे भी झूला झूलने  और गाने का शौक हुआ। मौसम की हालतें हसंद के मारे हुए दिलों परभरी अपना जादु
 कर  जाती है । बगीचे  में एक  गोल बंगला था। मै उसमें आयी और बरागदे की एक कड़ी में झूला डलवाकर झूलने  लगी ।  मुझे आज मालूम हुआकि निराशा में भी  एक आध्यात्मिक  आनन्द होता है जिसकी हाल उसको नही मालूम जिसकी इच्छाई पूर्ण है ।  मैं चाव से  मल्हार गान लगी   सावन विरह और शोक  का महीना है । गीत में  एक वियोगी । हृदय की गाथा  की कथा ऐसे दर्द भरे शब्दों बयान की गयी थी  कि बरबस आंखों से आंसू  टपकने लगे । इतने  में  बाहर से एक लालटेन की रोशनी  नजर   आयी। सईद दोनो चले  आ रहेथे । हसीना ने मेरे पास आकर कहा-आज यहां नाच रंग की महफिल सजेगी और शराब के दौर चलेगें।
मैने  घृणा से कहा – मुबारक हो ।
हसीना  - बारहमासे और मल्हार कीताने उड़ेगी साजिन्दे आ रहे है ।
मैं – शौक से ।
हसीना -  तुम्हारा  सीना हसद से चाक  हो जाएगा ।
सईद  ने मुझेसे कहा- जुबैदा तुम  अपने कमरे  में चली रही जाओ यह इस वक्त आपे में  नहीं है। 
 हसीना -  ने मेरी  तरफ लाल –लाल आखों  निकालकर कहा-मैंतुम्हें अपने पैरों कीधूल  के बराबर भी नही समझती ।
मुझे  फिर जब्त न रहा । अगड़कर बोली –और मै क्या समझाती हूं  एक  कुतिय,  दुसरों  की उगली  हुई हडिडयो चिचोड़ती फिरती है ।
अब सईद  के भी तेवर  बदले  मेरी तरफ  भयानक आंखो सेदेखकर बोले-  जुबैदा , तुम्हारे सर पर शैतान तो नही संवार है?
सईद का यह जुमला मेरे  जिगर में चुभ गया,  तपड़ उठी, जिन होठों से  हमेशा  मुहब्बत और प्यार कीबाते सुनी हो उन्ही से यह जहर निकले  और  बिल्कुल  बेकसूर ! क्या मै ऐसी नाचीज और  हकीर हो गयी हूँ कि एक बाजारु औरत  भी मुझे छेड़कर  गालियां दे सकती है। और  मेरा जबान खोलना मना!  मेरे  दिल मेंसाल भर से जो बुखार हो रहाथा, वह उछल  पड़ा ।मै झूले से उतर पड़ी और सईद की तरफ शिकायता-भरी निगाहों से देखकर बोली – शैतान मेरे  सर पर सवार  हो या तुम्हारे सर पर,  इसका फैसला तुम खुद  कर  सकते हों ।  सईद , मै  तुमको  अब तक शरीफ और गैरतवाला  समझतीथी,  तुम खुद कर सकते हो । बेवफाई की,  इसका मलाला मुझे जरुर था , मगर मैने सपनों में भी  यह न सोचा था कि  तुम गैरत से इतने खाली  हो कि हया-फरोश औरत के पीछे  मुझे इस  तरह जलीज करोगें । इसका बदला तुम्हें खुदा से मिलेगा।
हसीना ने  तेज होकर कहा-  तू मुझे हया फरोश कहतीहै ?
मैं- बेशक कहतीहूँ।
सईद –और मै बेगैरत हूँ . ?
मैं – बेशक !  बेगैरत ही नहीं शोबदेबाज , मक्कार पापी सब कुछ ।यह अल्फाज बहुत घिनावने है लेकिन मेरे गुस्से के इजहार के लिए काफी नहीं ।
मै यह बातें कह रही थी कि यकायक सईद केलम्बे तगडे , हटटे कटटे नौकर ने मेरी दोनो बाहें पकड़ ली और पलक  मारते भर  में हसीना ने झूले की रस्सियां  उतार कर मुझे बरामदे के एकलोहे  केखम्भे सेबाध दिया।
इस वक्त मेरे दिल  में क्या ख्याल आ रहे  थे । यह याद  नहीं  पर मेरी आंखो के सामने अंधेरा छा गया था । ऐसा मालूम होताथा कि यह तीनो इंसान  नहीं यमदूतहै गूस्से की जगहदिल  में डर  समा गयाथा ।  इस  वक्त अगर कोई रौबी ताकत मेरे  बन्धनों  को काट  देती ,  मेरे हाथों में  आबदार खंजर देदेती तो भी तो जमीन पर  बैठकर  अपनी  जिल्लत और बेकसी पर आंसु  बहाने  केसिवा और कुछ न कर सकती। मुझे  ख्याल आताथाकि शायद खुदा की  तरफ से   मुझ परयह कहर नाजिल हुआ है। शायद मेरी बेनमाजी और बेदीनी की यह सजा मिल रहा है। मैं  अपनी  पिछली जिन्दगी पर निगाह  डाल रही थी कि मुझसे  कौन सी गलती हुई हौ जिसकी यह सजा है।   मुझे इस  हालत  में  छोड़कर तीनो सूरते कमरे मेंचली गयीं । मैने समझा मेरी सजा खत्म  हुई  लेकिन क्या यह सब मुझे  यो ही  बधां रक्खेगे  ? लौडियां  मुझे  इस हालत में देख ले तो क्या कहें? नहीं अब मैइस घर  में रहने के काबिल ही नही ।मै सोच रही  थी कि  रस्सियां क्योकर खालूं  मगर अफसोस मुझे न मालूम थाकि  अभी तक  जो मेरी गति हुई है वह आने वाली  बेरहमियो का सिर्फ बयाना है । मैअब तक न जानती थीकि वह छोटा  आदमी  कितना बेरहम , कितना कातिल है  मै अपने दिल से बहस कररही  थी कि  अपनी इस  जिल्लत मुझ पर  कहां  तक  है  अगर मैंे हसीना  की उन दिल  जलाने  वाली  बातों  को जबाव न देती  तो क्या यह नौबत ,न  आती ? आती और जरुर आती। वहा काली  नागिन मुझे डसने का इरादा करके  चली ,थी इसलिए उसने ऐसे दिलदुखाने  वाले  लहजे में ही  बात शुरु की थी  । मै गुस्से मे आकर उसको लान तान करुँ और उसे  मुझें   जलील करने  का बहाना मिल जाय।
पानी  जोरसे  बरसने लगा,  बौछारो से  मेरा सारा शरीर तर हो गया था। सामने गहरा अंधेरा था। मैं कान लगाये सुन रही थी कि अन्दर क्या मिसकौट हो  रही  है मगर मेह की सनसनाहट के कारण आवाजे साफ न  सुनायी देती थी । इतने  लालटेन  फिर  से बरामदे  मेआयी और   तीनो उरावनी सूरते फिर सामने  आकर खड़ी हो गयी । अब की उस खून परी के हाथो में एक पतली सी  कमची थी उसके  तेवर देखकर  मेरा खून सर्द हो गया ।  उसकी  आंखो मे एक खून पीने वाली वहशत एक कातिल पागलपन दिखाई दे रहा था। मेरी तरफ शरारत –भरी नजरो सेदेखकर बोली बेगम साहबा ,मै तुम्हारी  बदजबानियो का ऐसा सबक देना  चाहती हूं ।  जो  तुम्हें  सारी उम्र याद  रहे । और मेरे गुरु ने बतलाया है कि कमची सेज्यादा देर तक ठहरने वाला और कोई सबक नहीं होता ।
यह कहकर उस जालिम ने  मेरी पीठ पर एक कमची जोर से मारी। मै तिलमिया गयी मालूम हुआ । कि किसी ने पीठ  परआग की  चिरगारी रख दी । मुझेसे जब्त न   हो सका मॉँ बाप ने  कभी  फूल की छड़ी से भीन मारा था। जोर से  चीखे मार  मारकर रोने लगी । स्वाभिमान , लज्जा सब लुप्त हो गयी ।कमची की डरावनी और रौशन असलियत के सामने  और भावनाएं गायब हो  गयीं । उन  हिन्दु देवियो  क दिल शायद लोहे  के होते होगे जो अपनी आन पर आग में  कुद  पड़ती थी ।  मेरे दिल  पर तो इस  दिल पर तो इस वक्त यही खयाल छाया हुआ था कि इस मुसीबत से क्योकर  छुटकारा हो  सईद तस्वीर की तरह खामोश खड़ा था। मैं उसक तरफ फरियाद कीआंखे से देखकर बड़े विनती केस्वर में  बोली – सईद  खुदा क लिए मुझे  इस जालिम सेबचाओ ,मै तुम्हारे पैरो पडती हूँ ख्, तुम मुझे जहर दे दो, खंजर से गर्दन काट लो  लेकिन  यह  मुसीबत सहने की  मुझमें  ताब नहीं ।उन  दिलजोइयों  को याद  करों, मेरी मुहब्बत का याद  करो,  उसी क सदके इस वक्त मुझे इस  अजाब से बचाओ, खुदा तुम्हें इसका इनाम देगा ।
सईद  इन बातो से कुछ पिंघला। हसीना की तरह डरी हुई आंखों से देखकर बोला- जरीना मेरे कहने से अब जाने दो । मेरी  खातिर से इन पर रहम करो। 
ज़रीना तेर बदल कर बोली- तुम्हारी ख़ातिर से सब कुछ कर सकती हूं, गालियां नहीं बर्दाश्त कर सकती।
सईद –क्या अभी तुम्हारे खयाल में  गालियों की  काफी सजा नहीं हुई?
जरीना- तब  तो आपने मेरी इज्जत की खूब कद्र की!  मैने  रानियों से  चिलमचियां उठवायी है, यह बेगम  साहबा है किस  ख्याल में? मै इसे अगर
कुछ छुरी से काटूँ तब भ्ज्ञी इसकी बदजबानियों की काफ़ी सजा न होगी।
सईद-मुझसे अब यह जुल्म नहीं देखा जाता। 
ज़रीना-आंखे बन्द कर लो। 
सईद- जरीना, गुस्सा न दिलाओ, मैं कहता हूँ, अब इन्हें माफ़ करो। 
ज़रीना ने सईद को ऐसी हिकारत-भरी आंखों से देखा गोया वह उसका गुलाम है। खुदा जाने उस पर उसने क्या मन्तर मार दिया था कि उसमें ख़ानदानी ग़ैरत और बड़ाई ओ इन्सानियत का ज़रा भी एहसास बाकी न रहा था। वह शायद उसे गुस्से जैसे मर्दानास जज्बे के क़ाबिल ही न समझती थी। हुलिया पहचानने वाले कितनी गलती करते हैं  क्योंकि दिखायी कुछ पड़ता है, अन्दर कुछ होता है ! बाहर के ऐसे सुन्दर रुप के परदे में इतनी बेरहमी, इतनी निष्ठुरता !  कोई शक नहीं, रुप हुलिया पहचानने की विद्या का दुशमन है। बोली – अच्छा तो अब आपको मुझ पर गुस्सा आने लगा !  क्यों न हो, आखिर निकाह तो आपने बेगम ही से किया है। मैं तो हया- फरोश कुतिया ही ठहरी ! 
सईद- तुम ताने देती हो और  मुझसे यह खून नहीं देखा जाता। 
ज़रीना – तो यह क़मची हाथ में लो, और इसे गिनकर सौ लगाओ। गुस्सा उतर जाएगा, इसका यही  इलाज है। 
ज़रीना – फिर वही मजाक़। 
ज़रीना- नहीं, मैं मज़ाक नहीं करती। 
सईद ने क़मची लेने को हाथ बढ़ाया  मगर मालूम नहीं जरीना को कया शुबहा पैदा हुआ, उसने समझा शायद वह क़ मची को तोड़ कर फेंक देंगे। कमची हटा ली और बोली- अच्छा मुझसे यह दगा !  तो लो अब मैं ही हाथों की सफाई दिखाती हूँ। यह कहकर उसे बेदर्द ने मुझे बेतहाशा कमचियां मारना शुरु कीं। मैं दर्द से ऐंठ-ऐंठकर चीख रही थी। उसके पैरों पड़ती थी, मिन्नते करती थी, अपने किये पर शमिन्दा थी, दुआएं  देती थी, पीर और पैगम्बर का वास्ता देती थी, पर उस क़ातिल को ज़रा भी रहम न आता था। सईद काठ के पुतले की तरह दर्दोसितम का यह नज्जारा आंखो से देख रहा था और उसको जोश न आता था। शायद मेरा बड़े-से-बड़े दुश्मन भी मेरे रोने-धोने पर तरस खातां मेरी पीठ छिलकर लहू-लुहान हो गयी, जख़म पड़ते थे, हरेक चोट आग के शोले की तरह बदन पर लगती थी। मालूम नहीं उसने मुझे कितने दर्रे लगाये, यहां तक कि क़मची को मुझ पर रहम आ गया, वह फटकर  टूट गयी। लकड़ी का कलेजा फट गया मगर इन्सान का दिल न पिघला।

----------


## Rajeev

४
मुझे इस तरह जलील और तबाह करके तीनों ख़बीस रुहें वहां से रुखसत हो गयीं। सईद के नौकर ने चलते वक्त मेरी रस्सियां खोल दीं। मैं कहां जाती ? उस घर  में क्योंकर क़दम रखती ?
मेरा सारा जिस्म नासूर हो रहा था लेकिन दिल नके फफोले उससे कहीं ज्यादा जान लेवा थे। सारा दिल फफोलों से भर उठा था। अच्छी भावनाओं के लिए भी जगह बाक़ी न रही  थी। उस वक्त मैं किसी अंधे को कुंए में गिरते देखती तो मुझे हंसी आती, किसी यतीम का दर्दनाक रोना सुनती तो उसका मुंह चिढ़ाती। दिल की हालत में एक ज़बर्दस्त इन् कालाब हो गया था। मुझे गुस्सा न था, गम न था,  मौत की आरजू न थी, यहां तक कि बदला लेने की भावना न थी। उस इन्तहाई  जिल्लत ने बदला लेने की इच्छा को भी खत्म कर दिया थरा। हालांकि मैं चाहती तो कानूनन  सईद को शिकंजे में ला सकती थी , उसे दाने-दाने के लिए तरसा  सकती थी लेकिन यह बेइज्ज़ती, यह बेआबरुई, यह पामाली  बदले के खयाल के दायरे से बाहर थी। बस, सिर्फ़ एक चेतना बाकी थी और वह अपमान की चेतना थी। मैं हमेशा के लिए ज़लील हो गयी। क्या यह दाग़ किसी तरह मिट सकता था ? हरगिज नहीं। हां,  वह छिपाया जा सकता था और उसकी एक ही सूरत थी कि जिल्लत के काले गड्डे में गिर पडूँ ताकि सारे कपड़ों की सियाही इस सियाह दाग को छिपा दे। क्या इस घर से बियाबान अच्छा नहीं जिसके पेंदे में एक बड़ा छेद हो गया हो? इस हालत में यही दलील मुझ पर छा गयी। मैंने अपनी तबाही को और भी मुकम्मल, अपनी जिल्लत को और भी गहरा, आने काले चेहरे को और ळभी काला करने का पक्का इरादा कर लिया। रात-भर  मैं  वहीं पड़ी  कभी दर्द से कराहती और कभी इन्हीं खयालात में उलझती रही। यह घातक इरादा हर क्षण मजबूत से और भी मजबूत होता जाता था। घर में किसी ने मेरी खबर न ली। पौ फटते ही मैं बाग़ीचे से बाहर निकल आयी, मालूम नहीं मेरी लाज-शर्म कहां गायब हो गयी थी। जो शख्स  समुन्दर में ग़ोते खा चुका हो उसे ताले-  तलैयों का क्या डर ? मैं जो दरो-दीवार से शर्माती थी, इस वक्त  शहर  की गलियों में बेधड़क चली  जा रही थी-चोर कहां, वहीं जहां जिल्लत की कद्र है, जहां किसी पर कोई हंसने वाला नहीं, जहां बदनामी का बाज़ार सजा हुआ है, जहां हया बिकती है और शर्म लुटती है !
इसके तीसरे दिन रुप की मंडी के एक अच्छे  हिस्से में एक ऊंचे कोठे पर बैठी हुई मैं उस मण्डी की सैर कर रही थी। शाम का वक्त था, नीचे सड़क पर आदमियों की ऐसी भीड़ थी कि कंधे से कंधा छिलता था। आज सावन का मेला था, लोग साफ़-सुथरे कपड़ पहने क़तार की क़तार दरिया की तरफ़ जा रहे थे। हमारे बाज़ार  की बेशकीमती जिन्स भी आज नदी के किनारे सजी हुई थी। कहीं हसीनों के झूले थे, कहीं सावन की मीत, लेकिन मुझे इस बाज़ार की सैर दरिया के किनारे से ज्यादा पुरलुत्फ मालूम होती थी, ऐसा मालूम होता है कि शहर की और  सब सड़कें बन्द हो गयी हैं, सिर्फ़ यही तंग गली खुली हुई है और सब की निगाहें कोठों ही की तरफ़  लगी थीं ,गोया वह जमीन पर नहीं चल रहें हैं, हवा में उड़ना चाहते हैं। हां,  पढ़े-लिखे लोगों  को मैंने  इतना बेधड़क नहीं पाया। वह भी घूरते थे मगर कनखियों से। अधेड़ उम्र  के लोग सबसे ज्यादा बेधड़क मालूम होते थे। शायद उनकी मंशा जवानी के जोश को जाहिर करना था। बाजार  क्या था एक लम्बा-चौड़ा थियेटर था, लोग हंसी-दिल्लगी करते थे, लुत्फ उठाने के लिए नहीं, हसीनों को सुनाने के लिए। मुंह दूसरी तरफ़ था, निगाह किसी दूसरी तरफ़। बस, भांडों और नक्कालों की मजलिस थी। 
यकायक सईद की फिंटन नजर आयी। मैं रउस पर कई बार  सैर कर चुकी थी। सईद अच्छे कपड़े पहने अकड़ा हुआ बैठा था। ऐसा सजीला, बांका जवान सारे शहर में न था, चेहरे-मोहरे से मर्दानापन बरसता था। उसकी आंख एक बारे मेरे कोठे की तरफ़ उठी और नीचे झुक गयी। उसके चेहरे पर मुर्दनी- सी छा  गयी जेसे किसी जहरीले सांप ने काट खाया हो। उसने कोचवान से कुछ कहा, दम के दम में फ़िटन  हवा हो गयी।  इस वक्त उसे देखकर मुझे जो द्वेषपूर्ण प्रसन्नता हुई, उसके सामने उस जानलेवा दर्द की कोई हक़ीक़त न थी। मैंने जलील होकर उसे जलील कर दिया। यक कटार कमचियों से कहीं ज्यादा तेज थी। उसकी हिम्मत न थी कि अब मुझसे आंख मिला सके। नहीं, मैंने उसे हरा दिया, उसे उम्र-भर के दिलए कैद में डाल दिया। इस कालकोठरी से अब उसका निकलना गैर-मुमकिन था  क्योंकि उसे अपने खानदान के बड़प्पन का घमण्ड था। 
दूसरे दिन भोर  में खबर  मिली कि किसी क़ातिल ने मिर्जा सईद का काम तमाम कर दिया। उसकी लाश उसीर बागीचे के गोल कमरे में मिलीं सीने में गोली लग गयी थी। नौ बजे दूसरे खबर सुनायी दी, जरीना को भी किसी ने रात के वक्त़ क़त्ल कर डाला था। उसका सर तन जुदा कर दिया गया।  बाद को जांच-पड़ताल से मालूम हुआ कि यह दोनों वारदातें सईद के ही हाथों  हुई। उसने पहले जरीना को उसके मकान पर क़त्ल किया और तब अपने घर आकर अपने सीने  में गोली मारी।  इस मर्दाना  गैरतमन्दी  ने सईद की मुहब्बत मेरे दिल में ताजा कर दी। 
शाम के वक्त़ मैं अपने मकान पर पहुँच गयी। अभी मुझे यहां से गये हुए सिर्फ चार दिन गुजरे थे  मगर ऐसा  मालूम होता था कि वर्षों के बाद आयी हूँ। दरोदीवार पर हसरत छायी हुई थी। मै।ने घर में पांव रक्खा तो बरबस सईद की मुस्कराती हुई सूरत आंखों के सामने आकर  खड़ी हो गयी-वही मर्दाना हुस्न, वहीं बांकपन, वहीं मनुहार की आंखे। बेअख्तियार मेरी आंखे  भर आयी  और दिल से एक ठण्डी आह निकल आयी। ग़म इसका न था कि सईद  ने क्यों जान दे दी।  नहीं, उसकी मुजरिमाना  बेहिसी और रुप के पीछे भागना इन दोनों बातों को मैं मरते दम तक माफ़ न करुंगी। गम यह था कि यह पागलपन उसके सर में क्यों समाया ?  इस वक्त   दिल की जो कैफ़ियत है उससे मैं समझती हूँ कि कुछ दिनों में सईद की  बेवफाई और बेरहमी का घाव भर जाएगा, अपनी जिल्लत की याद भी शायद मिट जाय, मगर उसकी चन्दरोजा मुहब्बत  का नक्श बाकी  रहेगा और अब  यसही मेरी जिन्दगी का सहारा है। 
--उर्दू ‘प्रेम पचीसी’ से

----------


## Rajeev

होली की छुट्टी

वर्नाक्युलर फ़ाइनल पास करने के बाद मुझे एक प्राइमरी स्कूल में जगह वमिली, जो मेरे घर से ग्यारह मील पर था। हमारे हेडमास्टर साहब को छुट्टियों में भी लड़कों को पढ़ाने की सनक थी। रात को लड़के खाना खाकर स्कूल में आ जाते और हेडमास्टर साहब चारपाई पर लेटकर अपने खर्राटों से उन्हें पढ़ाया करते। जब लड़कों में धौल-धप्पा शुरु हो जाता और शोर-गुल मचने लगता तब यकायक वह खरगोश की नींद से चौंक पड़ते और लड़को को दो- चार तकाचे लगाकर फिर अपने सपनों  के मजे लेने लगते। ग्यायह-बारह बजे रात तक यही ड्रामा होता रहता, यहां तक कि लड़के नींद से बेक़रार होकर वहीं टाट पर सो जाते।  अप्रैल में सलाना इम्तहान होनेवाला था, इसलिए जनवरी ही से हाय-तौ बा मची हुई थी। नाइट स्कूलों पर इतनी रियायत थी कि रात की क्लासों में उन्हें न तलब किया जाता था, मगर छुट्टियां बिलकुल न मिलती थीं। सोमवती अमावस आयी और निकल गयी, बसन्त आया और चला गया,शिवरात्रि आयी और गुजर गयी। और इतवारों का तो जिक्र ही क्या है।  एक दिन के लिए कौन इतना बड़ा सफ़र करता,  इसलिए कई महीनों से मुझे घर जाने का मौका  न मिला था। मगर अबकी मैंने पक्का इरादा कर लिया था कि होली परर जरुर घर जाऊंगा, चाहे नौकरी से हाथ ही क्यों न धोने पड़ें। मैंने एक हफ्ते पहले से ही हेडमास्टर साहब को अल्टीमेटम दे दिया कि २० मार्च को होली की छुट्टी शुरु होगी और बन्दा १९ की शाम को रुखसत हो जाएगा। हेडमास्टर साहब ने मुझे समझाया कि अभी लड़के हो, तुम्हें क्या मालूम नौकरी कितनी मुश्किलों से मिलती है और कितनी मुश्किपलों से निभती है, नौकरी पाना उतना मुश्किल  नहीं जितना उसको निभाना। अप्रैल में इम्तहान होनेवाला है, तीन-चार दिन स्कूल बन्द रहा तो बताओ कितने लड़के पास होंगे ?  साल-भर की सारी मेहनत पर पानी फिर जाएगा कि नहीं ? मेरा कहना  मानो, इस छुट्टी में न जाओ, इम्तसहान के बाद जो छुट्टी  पड़े उसमें चले जाना। ईस्टर की चार दिन की छुट्टी होगी, मैं एक दिन के लिए भी न रोकूंगा।
मैं अपने मोर्चे पर काय़म रहा, समझाने-बुझाने, डराने –धमकाने और जवाब-तलब किये जाने के हथियारों का मुझ पर असर न हुआ।  १९ को ज्यों ही स्कूल बन्द हुआ,  मैंने हेडमास्टर साहब को सलाम भी न किया और चुपके से अपने डेरे पर चला आया। उन्हें सलाम करने जाता तो वह एक न एक काम  निकालकर मुझे रोक लेते- रजिस्टर में फ़ीस की मीज़ान लगाते जाओ, औसत हाज़िरी निकालते जाओ, लड़को की कापियां जमा करके उन पर संशोधन और तारीख सब पूरी कर दो।  गोया यह मेरा आखिरी सफ़र  है और मुझे जिन्दगी के सारे काम अभी खतम कर देने चाहिए।
मकान पर आकर मैंने चटपट अपनी किताबों की पोटली उठायी, अपना हलका लिहाफ़ कंधे पर रखा  और स्टेशन के लिए चल पड़ा। गाड़ी ५ बजकर ५ मिनट पर जाती थी। स्कूल की घड़ी  हाज़िरी के वक्त हमेशा आध घण्टा तेज और छुट्टी के वक्त  आधा घण्टा सुस्त रहती थी। चार बजे स्कूल बन्द हुआ था। मेरे खयाल में स्टेशन पहुँचने के लिए काफी वक्त था। फिर भी मुसाफिरों को गाड़ी की तरफ से आम तौर पर जो अन्देशा लगा रहता है,  और जो घड़ी हाथ में होने परर भी और गाड़ी का वक्त ठीक मालूम होने पर    भी दूर से किसी गाड़ी की गड़गड़ाहट या सीटी  सुनकर कदमों को तेज और दिल को परेशान कर दिया करता है, वह मुझे भी लगा हुआ था। किताबों की पोटली भारी थी, उस पर कंध्णे पर लिहाफ़, बार-बार हाथ बदल ता और लपका चला जाता था। यहां तक कि स्टेशन कोई  दो फ़र्लांग  से नजर आया। सिगनल डाउन था। मेरी हिम्मत भी उस सिगनल की तरह डाउन हो गयी, उम्र के तक़ाजे से  एक सौ क़दम दौड़ा  जरुर मगर यह निराशा की हिम्मत थी।  मेरे देखते-देखते  गाड़ी आयी, एक मिनट ठहरी और रवाना हो गयी। स्कूल  की घड़ी यक़ीनन आज और दिनों से भी ज्यादा सुस्त थी।
अब स्टेशन पर जाना बेकार था। दूसरी गाड़ी ग्यारह बजे रात को आयगी,  मेरे घरवाले स्टेशन पर कोई  बारह बजे पुहुँचेगी और वहां से मकान पर जाते-जाते एक बज जाएगा। इस सन्नाटे में रास्ता  चलना भी एक मोर्चा था जिसे जीतने की मुझमें हिम्मत न थी। जी में तो आया कि चलकर हेडमास्टर को आड़े हाथों लूं मगरी जब्त किया और  चलने के लिए तैयार हो गया। कुल बारह मील ही तो हैं, अगर दो मील फ़ी घण्टा  भी चलूं तो छ: घण्टों में घर  पहुँच सकता हूँ। अभी  पॉँच बजे हैं, जरा क़दम बढ़ाता जाऊँ तो दस बजे  यकीनन पहुँच जाऊँगा। अम्मं  और  मुन्नू  मेरा इन्तजार  कर रहे होंगे, पहुँचते ही गरम-गरम खाना मिलेगा। कोल्हाड़े में गुड़ पक रहा होगा, वहां से गरम-गरम  रस पीने को आ जाएगा और जब लोग सुनेंगे कि मैं इतनी दूर पैदल आया हूँ तो उन्हें कितना अचवरज होगा!  मैंने फ़ौरन गंगा  की तरफ़  पैर बढ़ाया। यह क़स्बा नदी के किनारे था और मेरे गांव  की सड़क नदी के उस पार से थी। मुझे इस रास्ते से जाने का कभी संयोग न हुआ था, मगर इतना सुना था कि  कच्ची सड़क सीधी चली  जाती है, परेशानी की कोई बात न थी, दस मिनट में नाव पार पहुँच जाएगी और बस फ़र्राटे भरता चल दूंगा। बारह मील कहने को तो होते हैं, हैं तो कुल छ: कोस। 
मगर घाट पर पहुँचा तो नाव में से आधे मुसाफिर  भी न बैठे थे। मैं कूदकर जा बैठा।  खेवे के पैसे भी निकालकर दे दिये लेकिन नाव है कि वहीं अचल ठहरी हुई है। मुसाफिरों  की संख्या काफ़ी नहीं है,  कैसे खुले। लोग तहसील  और कचहरी से आते जाते हैं औ बैठते जाते हैं और मैं  हूँ कि अन्दर हीर अन्दर भुना जाता हूँ। सूरज नीचे दौड़ा  चला जा रहा है, गोया  मुझसे बाजी लगाये हुए है।  अभी सफेद था, फिर पीला होना शुरु हुआ और देखते – देखते लाल हो गया। नदी के उस पार क्षितिजव पर लटका हुआ, जैसे कोई डोल कुएं पर लटक रहा है। हवा  में कुछ खुनकी भी आ गयी, भूख भी मालूम होने लगी। मैंने आज धर जाने की खुशी और हड़बड़ी में रोटियां न पकायी थीं, सोचा था कि शाम को तो  घर पहुँच जाऊँगा ,लाओ एक पैसे के चने लेकर खा लूं। उन दानों ने इतनी देर  तक तो साथ दिया ,अब पेट की पेचीदगियों में जाकर न जाने कहां गुम हो गये। मगर क्या गम है, रास्ते में क्या दुकानें न होंगी, दो-चार पैसे की मिठाइयां लेकर खा लूंगा।
जब नाव उस किनारे पहुँची तो सूरज की सिर्फ अखिरी सांस  बांकी थी, हालांकि नदी का पाट बिलकुल पेंदे में चिमटकर रह गया था। 
मैंने पोटली उठायी और तेजी से चला। दोनों तरफ़ चने के खेते थे जिलनके ऊदे फूलों पर ओस सका हलका-सा पर्दा पड़ चला था। बेअख्त़ियार एक खेत में घुसकर बूट उखाड़ लिये और टूंगता हुआ भागा।

----------


## Rajeev

२
सामने बारह मील की मंजिल है, कच्चा सुनसान रास्ता, शाम हो गयी है, मुझे पहली बार गलती मालूम हुई। लेकिन बचपन के जोश ने कहा, क्या बात है, एक-दो मील तो दौड़ ही सकते हैं। बारह को मन में १७६० से गुणा किया, बीस हजार गज़  ही तो होते हैं। बारह मील के मुक़ाबिले में बीस हज़ार गज़ कुछ हलके और आसान मालूम हुए।  और जब दो-तीन मील रह जाएगा तब तो एक तरह से अपने गांव ही में हूंगा, उसका क्या शुमार। हिम्मत बंध गयी। इक्के-दुक्के मुसाफिर भी पीछे चले आ रहे थे, और इत्मीनान हुआ। 
अंधेरा हो गया है, मैं लपका जा रहा हूँ। सड़क के किनारे दूर से एक झोंपड़ी नजर आती है।  एक कुप्पी जल रही है। ज़रुर किसी बनिये की दुकान होगी। और कुछ न होगा तो गुड़ और चने तो मिल ही जाएंगे। क़दम और तेज़ करता हूँ। झोंपड़ी आती है। उसके सामने एक क्षण के निलए खड़ा हो जाता हूँ। चार –पॉँच आदमी उकड़ूं बैठे हुए हैं, बीच में एक बोतल है, हर एक के सामने एक-एक कुल्हाड़। दीवार से मिली हुई ऊंची गद्दी है, उस पर साहजी बैठे हुए हैं, उनके सामने कई बोतलें रखी हुई हैं। ज़रा   और पीछे हटकर एक आदमी कड़ाही  में सूखे मटर भून रहा है। उसकी  सोंधी खुशबू मेरे शरीर  में बिजली की तरह दौड़ जाती है। बेचैन होकर जेब में हाथ  डालता हूँ और एक पैसा निकालकर उसकी तरफ चलता हूँ लेकिन  पांव  आप ही रुक जाते हैं – यह कलवारिया है। 
खोंचेवाला  पूछता है – क्या लोगे ? 
मैं कहता हूं – कुछ नहीं। 
और आगे बढ़ जाता हूँ। दुकान भी मिली तो शराब की, गोया दुनियसा में इन्सान के लिए शराब रही सबसे जरुरी चीज है। यह सब आदमी धोबी और चमार होंगे, दूसरा कौन शराब पीता है, देहात में। मगर वह मटर का आकर्षक सोंधापन मेरा पीछा कर रहा है और मैं भागा जा रहा हूँ। 
किताबों की पोटली जी का जंजाल हो गया है, ऐसी इच्छा होती है कि इसे यहीं सड़क पर पटक दूं।  उसका वज़न मुश्किल से पांच सेर होगा, मगर इस वक्त मुझे मन-भर से ज्यादा मालूम हो रही है। शरीर में कमजोरी महसूस  हो रही है। पूरनमासी का चांद पेड़ो के  ऊपर जा बैठा है और पत्तियों के बीच  से जमीन की तरफ झांक रहा है।  मैं बिलकुल अकेला जा रहा हूँ, मगर दर्द बिलकुल नहीं है, भूख  ने सारी चेतना  को दबा रखा  है और खुद उस पर हावी  हो गयी है। 
 आह हा, यह गुड़ की खुशबू कहां से  आयी ! कहीं ताजा गुड़ पक रहा है। कोई गांव क़ रीब ही होगा। हां, वह आमों  के झुरमुट में रोशनी नजर आ रही है। लेकिन वहां पैसे-दो पैसे  का गुड़ बेचेगा और यों मुझसे मांगा न जाएगा, मालूम नहीं लोग क्या समझें। आगे बढ़ता हूँ, मगर जबान से लार टपक रही हैं गुउ़ से मुझे बड़ा प्रेम है। जब कभी किसी चीज  की दुकान खोलने की सोचता था  तो वह हलवाई की दुकान होती थी। बिक्री हो या न हो,  मिठाइयां तो खाने को मिलेंगी। हलवाइयों को देखो, मारे मोटापे के हिल नहीं सकते। लेकिन वह बेवकूफ होते हैं, आरामतलबी के मारे तोंद निकाल लेते हैं,  मैं कसरत करता रहूँगा। मगर गुड़ की वह धीरज की परीक्षा लेनेवाली, भूख को तेज करनेवाली खूशबू बराबर आ रही है। मुझे वह घटना याद आती है, जब अम्मां तीन महीने के लिए अपने मैके या मेरी ननिहाल गयी थीं और मैंने तीन महीने के एक मन गुड़ का सफ़ाया कर दिया था।  यही गुड़ के दिन थे। नाना बिमार थे, अम्मां  को बुला भेजा था। मेरा इम्तहान पास था इसलिए मैं उनके साथ न जा सका, मुन्नू को लेती गयीं। जाते वक्त उन्होंने एक मन गुउ़ लेकर उस मटके में रखा और उसके मुंह  पर सकोरा रखकर मिट्टी से बन्द कर दिया।  मुझे सख्त  ताकीद कर दी कि मटका न खोलना। मेरे लिए थोड़ा-सा गुड़ एक हांडी में रख दिया था। वह हांड़ी मैंने एक हफ्ते में सफाचट कर दी सुबह को दूध के साथ गुड़, रात को फिर  दूध के साथ गुउ़। यहॉँ तक  जायज खर्च था जिस पर अम्मां को भी कोई एतराज न हो सकता।  मगर स्कूलन से बार-बार पानी पीने के बहाने घर आता और दो-एक पिण्डियां निकालकर खा लेता- उसकी बजट में कहां गुंजाइश थी। और मुझे गुड़ का कुछ ऐसा चस्का पड़ गया कि हर वक्त वही नशा सवार रहता। मेरा घर में आना गुड़ के सिर शामत  आना था। एक हफ्ते में हांडी  ने जवाब दे दिया। मगर मटका खोलने की सख्त मनाही थी और अम्मां के ध्ज्ञर आने में अभी पौने तीन महीने ब़ाकी थे। एक दिन तो मैंने बड़ी मुश्किल से जैसे-तैसे सब्र किया लेकिन  दूसरे दिन क आह के साथ सब्र जाता रहा और मटके को बन्द कर दिया और संकल्प कर लिया कि इस हांड़ी को तीन महीने चलाऊंगा। चले या न चले, मैं चलाये जाऊंगा। मटके को वह सात मंजिल समझूंगा जिसे रुस्तम भी न खोल  सका  था। मैंने मटके की पिण्डियों को कुछ इस तरह कैंची लगकार रखा कि जैसे बाज  दुकानदार दियासलाई  की डिब्बियां भर देते हैं। एक हांड़ी गुउ़ खाली हो जाने पर भी मटका मुंहों मुंह भरा था।  अम्मां को पता ही चलेगा,  सवाल-जवाब की नौबत कैसे आयेगी। मगर दिल और जान में वह खींच-तान शुरु हुई कि क्या कहूं, और हर बार जीत जबान ही के हाथ रहती। यह दो अंगुल की जीभ दिल जैसे शहज़ोर पहलवान को नचा रही थी, जैसे मदारी बन्दर को नचाये-उसको, जो आकाश में उड़ता है और सातवें आसमान के मंसूबे बांधता है और अपने जोम में फ़रऊन को भी कुछ नहीं समझता। बार-बार इरादा करता, दिन-भर में पांच पिंडियों से ज्यादा न खाऊं लेकिन यह इरादा शाराबियों की तौबा की तरह घंटे-दो से ज्यादा न टिकता। अपने को कोसता, धिक्कारता-गुड़ तो खा रहे हो मगरर बरसात में सारा शरीर सड़ जाएगा, गंधक का मलहम लगाये घूमोगे, कोई तुम्हारे पास बैठना भी न पसन्द करेगा ! कसमें खाता, विद्या की, मां की, स्वर्गीय पिता की, गऊ की, ईश्वर की, मगर उनका भी वही हाल होता। दूसरा हफ्ता  खत्म होते-होते हांड़ी भी खत्म हो गयी। उस दिन मैं ने बड़े भक्तिभाव से ईश्वर से प्रार्थना की – भगवान्, यह मेरा चंचल लोभी मन मुझे परेशान कर रहा है, मुझे शक्ति दो कि उसको वश में रख सकूं। मुझे अष्टधात की लगाम दो जो उसके मुंह में डाल दूं! यह अभागा मुझे अम्मां से पिटवाने आैर घुड़कियां खिलवाने पर तुला हुआ है, तुम्हीं मेरी रक्षा करो तो बच सकता हूँ। भक्ति की विह्वलता के मारे मेरी आंखों से दो- चार बूंदे आंसुओं की भी गिरीं लेकिन ईश्वर ने भी इसकी सुनवायी न की और गुड़ की बुभुक्षा मुझ पर छायी रही ; यहां तक कि दूसरी हांड़ी का मर्सिया पढ़ने कीर नौबत आ पहुँची। 
संयोग से उन्हीं दिनों तीन दिन की छुट्टी हुई और मैं अम्मां  से मिलने ननिहाल  गया।  अम्मां ने पूछा- गुड़ का  मटका देखा है? चींटे  तो नहीं लगे? सीलत तो नहीं पहुँची? मैंने मटकों को देखने की कसम  खाकर अपनी ईमानदारी का सबूत दिया। अम्मां ने मुझे गर्व के नेत्रों से देखा  और मेरे आज्ञा- पालन के पुरस्कार- स्वरुप मुझे एक हांडी निकाल लेने की इजाजत दे दी, हां, ताकीद भी करा दी कि मटकं  का मुंह अच्छी तरह बन्द कर देना। अब तो वहां मुझे एक-एक –दिन एक –एक युग मालूम होने लगा। चौथे दिन घर आते ही मैंने पहला काम जो किया वह मटका खोलकर हांड़ी – भर गुड़ निकालना था।  एकबारगी पांच पींडियां उड़ा गया फिर वहीं गुड़बाजी शुरु हुई। अब क्या गम हैं, अम्मां की इजाजत मिल गई थी। सैयां  भले कोतवाल, और आठ दिन में हांड़ी गायब ! आखिर मैंने अपने दिल की कमजोरी से मजबूर होकर मटके की कोठरी के दरवाजे पर ताला डाल दिया और कुंजी दीवार की एक मोटी संधि में डाल दी।  अब देखें  तुम कैसे गुड़  खाते हो। इस संधि में से कुंजी निकालने का मतलब यह था कि तीन हाथ दीवार खोद डाली जाय और यह हिम्म्त मुझमें न थी। मगर तीन दिन में ही मेरे धीरज का प्याला छलक उठा औ इन तीन दिनों में भी दिल की जो हालत  थी वह बयान से बाहर है। शीरीं, यानी मीठे गुड़, की कोठरी की तरफ से बार- बार गुजरता और अधीर नेत्रों से देखता और हाथ मलकर रह जाता। कई बार ताले को खटखटाया,खींचा, झटके दिये, मगर जालिम जरा भी न हुमसा। कई बार जाकर उस संधि की जांच  -पडताल की, उसमें झांककर देखा, एक लकड़ी से उसकी गहराई का अन्दाजा लगाने की कोशिश  की मगर उसकी  तह न मिली। तबियत खोई हुई-सी रहती, न खाने-पीने में कुछ मज़ा था, न खेलने-कूदने में। वासना बार-बार युक्तियों के जारे खाने-पीने में  कुछ मजा था, न खेलने-कूदने में। वासना बार-बार युक्तियों के जोर से दिल को कायल करने की कोशिश  करती। आखिर गुड़ और किस मज्र् की दवा है। मे। उसे फेंक तो देता नहीं, खाता ही तो हूँ, क्या आज खाया और क्या एक महीनेबाद खाया, इसमें क्या फर्क है। अम्मां  ने मनाही की है बेशक  लेकिन उन्हे ंमुझेस एक उचित काम से अलग रखने का क्या  हक है? अगर वह आज   कहें खेलने मत जाओ या पेंड़ पर  मत चढ़ो या तालाब में तैरने मत जाओ, या चिड़ियों के लिए कम्पा मत लगाओ, तितलियां मत पकड़ो, तो क्या में माने लेता हूँ ? आखिर चौथे दिन वासना की जीत हुई। मैंने तड़के उठकर एक कुदाल  लेकर दीवार खोदना शुरु किया। संधि थी ही, खोदने में ज्यादा देर न लगी,  आध घण्टे के घनघोर परिश्रम के बाद दीवार से कोई गज-भर लम्बा और तीन इंच मोटा चप्पड़ टूटकर नीचे गिर पड़ा और संधि की तह में वह सफलता की कुंजी पड़ी हुई थी, जैसे समुन्दर की तह में मोती की सीप  पड़ी हो। मैंने झटपट उसे निकाला और फौरन दरवाजा खोला,  मटके से गुउ़ निकालकर हांड़ी में भरा और दरवाजा बन्द कर दिया। मटके  में इस लूट-पाट से स्पष्ट कमी पैदा हो गयी थी।  हजार तरकीबें आजमाने पर भी इसका गढ़ा न भरा। मगर अबकी बार  मैंने चटोरेपन का अम्मां की वापसी  तक खात्मा कर देने के लिए कुंजी को कुएं में डाल दिया। किस्सा लम्बा है , मैंने कैसे ताला तोड़ा,  कैसे गुड़ निकाला  और मटका खाली हो जाने पर कैसे फोड़ा और उसके टुकड़े  रात को कुंए में फेंके और अम्मां आयीं तो मैंने कैसे रो-रोकर उनसे मटके  के चोरी जाने  की कहानी कही, यह बयन करने लगा तो यह घटना

----------


## Rajeev

३
जो मैं आज लिखने बैठा हूँ अधूरी रह जाएगी।
चुनांचे इस वक्त गुड़ की उस मीठी खुशबू ने मुझे बेसुध बना दिया। मगर मैं सब्र करके आगे बढ़ा।
ज्यों-ज्यों रात गुजरती थी, शरीर थकान से चूर होता जाता था, यहॉँ तक कि पांव कांपने लगे। कच्ची सड़क पर गाड़ियों के पहियों की लीक पड़ गयी थी। जब कभी लीक में पांव चला जाता तो मालूम होता किसी गहरे गढ़े में गिर पड़ा हूँ। बार-बार जी में आता, यहीं सड़क के किनारे लेट जाऊँ। किताबों की छोटी-सी पोटली मन-भर की लगती थी। अपने को कोसता था कि किताबें लेकर क्यों चला। दूसरी जबान का इम्तहान देने की तैयारी कर रहा था। मगर छुट्टियों में एक दिन भी तो किताब खोलने की नौबत न आयेगी, खामखाह यह बोझ उठाये चला आता हूँ। ऐसा जी झुंझलाता था कि इस मूर्खता के बोझ को वहीं पटक दूँ। आखिर टॉँगों ने चलने से इनकार कर दिया। एक बार मैं गिर पड़ा और और सम्हलकर उठा तो पांव थरथरा रहे थे। अब बगैर कुछ खाये पैर उठना दूभर था, मगर यहां क्या खाऊँ। बार-बार रोने को जी चाहता था। संयोग से एक ईख का खेत नज़र आया, अब मैं अपने को न रोक सका। चाहता था कि खेत में घुसकर चार-पांच ईख तोड़ लूँ और मजे से रस चूसता हुआ चलूँ। रास्ता भी कट जाएगा और पेट में कुछ पड़ भी जाएगा। मगर मेड़ पर पांव रखा ही था कि कांटों में उलझ गया। किसान ने शायद मेंड़ पर कांटे बिखेर दिये थे। शायद बेर की झाड़ी थी। धोती-कुर्ता सब कांटों में फंसा हुआ , पीछे हटा तो कांटों की झाड़ी साथ-साथ चलीं, कपड़े छुड़ाना लगा तो हाथ में कांटे चुभने लगे। जोर से खींचा तो धोती फट गयी। भूख तो गायब हो गयी, फ़िक्र हुई कि इन नयी मुसीबत से क्योंकर छुटकारा हो। कांटों को एक जगह से अलग करता तो दूसरी जगह चिमट जाते, झुकता तो शरीर में चुभते, किसी को पुकारूँ तो चोरी खुली जाती है, अजीब मुसीबत में पड़ा हुआ था। उस वक्त मुझे अपनी हालत पर रोना आ गया , कोई रेगिस्तानों की खाक छानने वाला आशिक भी इस तरह कांटों में फंसा होगा ! बड़ी मंश्किल से आध घण्टे में गला छूटा मगर धोती और कुर्ते के माथे गयी ,हाथ और पांव छलनी हो गये वह घाते में । अब एक क़दम आगे रखना मुहाल था। मालूम नहीं कितना रास्ता तय हुआ, कितना बाकी है, न कोई आदमी न आदमज़ाद, किससे पूछूँ। अपनी हालत पर रोता हुआ जा रहा था। एक बड़ा गांव नज़र आया । बड़ी खुशी हुई। कोई न कोई दुकान मिल ही जाएगी। कुछ खा लूँगा और किसी के सायबान में पड़ रहूँगा, सुबह देखी जाएगी।
मगर देहातों में लोग सरे-शाम सोने के आदी होते है। एक आदमी कुएं पर पानी भर रहा था। उससे पूछा तो उसने बहुत ही निराशाजनक उत्तर दिया—अब यहां कुछ न मिलेगा। बनिये नमक-तेल रखते हैं। हलवाई की दुकान एक भी नहीं। कोई शहर थोड़े ही है, इतनी रात तक दुकान खोले कौन बैठा रहे !
मैंने उससे बड़े विनती के स्वर में कहा-कहीं सोने को जगह मिल जाएगी ?
उसने पूछा-कौन हो तुम ? तुम्हारी जान – पहचान का यहां कोई नही है ?
‘जान-पहचान का कोई होता तो तुमसे क्यों पूछता ?’
‘तो भाई, अनजान आदमी को यहां नहीं ठहरने देंगे । इसी तरह कल एक मुसाफिर आकर ठहरा था, रात को एक घर में सेंध पड़ गयी, सुबह को मुसाफ़िर का पता न था।’
‘तो क्या तुम समझते हो, मैं चोर हूँ ?’
‘किसी के माथे पर तो लिखा नहीं होता, अन्दर का हाल कौन जाने !’
‘नहीं ठहराना चाहते न सही, मगर चोर तो न बनाओ। मैं जानता यह इतना मनहुस गांव है तो इधर आता ही क्यों ?’
मैंने ज्यादा खुशामद न की, जी जल गया। सड़क पर आकर फिर आगे चल पड़ा। इस वक्त मेरे होश ठिकाने न थे। कुछ खबर नहीं किस रास्ते से गांव में आया था और किधर चला जा रहा था। अब मुझे अपने घर पहुँचने की उम्मीद न थी। रात यों ही भटकते हुए गुज़रेगी, फिर इसका क्या ग़म कि कहां जा रहा हूँ। मालूम नहीं कितनी देर तक मेरे दिमाग की यह हालत रही। अचानक एक खेत में आग जलती हुई दिखाई पड़ी कि जैसे आशा का दीपक हो। जरूर वहां कोई आदमी होगा। शायद रात काटने को जगह मिल जाए। कदम तेज किये और करीब पहुँचा कि यकायक एक बड़ा-सा कुत्ता भूँकता हुआ मेरी तरफ दौड़ा। इतनी डरावनी आवाज थी कि मैं कांप उठा। एक पल में वह मेरे सामने आ गया और मेरी तरफ़ लपक-लपककर भूँकने लगा। मेरे हाथों में किताबों की पोटली के सिवा और क्या था, न कोई लकड़ी थी न पत्थर , कैसे भगाऊँ, कहीं बदमाश मेरी टांग पकड़ ले तो क्या करूँ ! अंग्रेजी नस्ल का शिकारी कुत्ता मालूम होता था। मैं जितना ही धत्-धत् करता था उतना ही वह गरजता था। मैं खामोश खड़ा हो गया और पोटली जमीन पर रखकर पांव से जूते निकाल लिये, अपनी हिफ़ाजत के लिए कोई हथियार तो हाथ में हो ! उसकी तरफ़ गौर सें देख रहा था कि खतरनाक हद तक मेरे करीब आये तो उसके सिर पर इतने जोर से नालदार जूता मार दूं कि याद ही तो करे लेकिन शायद उसने मेरी नियत ताड़ ली और इस तरह मेरी तरफ़ झपटा कि मैं कांप गया और जूते हाथ से छूटकर ज़मीन पर गिर पड़े। और उसी वक्त मैंने डरी हुई आवाज में पुकारा-अरे खेत में कोई है, देखो यह कुत्ता मुझे काट रहा है ! ओ महतो, देखो तुम्हारा कुत्ता मुझे काट रहा है।
    जवाब मिला—कौन है ?
    ‘मैं हूँ, राहगीर, तुम्हारा कुत्ता मुझे काट रहा है।’
    ‘नहीं, काटेगा नहीं , डरो मत। कहां जाना है ?’
    ‘महमूदनगर।’
    ‘महमूदनगर का रास्ता तो तुम पीछे छोड़ आये, आगे तो नदी हैं।’
    मेरा कलेजा बैठ गया, रुआंसा होकर बोला—महमूदनगर का रास्ता कितनी दूर छूट गया है ?
    ‘यही कोई तीन मील।’
    और एक लहीम-शहीम आदमी हाथ में लालटन लिये हुए आकर मेरे आमने खड़ा हो गया। सर पर हैट था, एक मोटा फ़ौजी ओवरकोट पहने हुए, नीचे निकर, पांव में फुलबूट, बड़ा लंबा-तड़ंगा, बड़ी-बड़ी मूँछें, गोरा रंग, साकार पुरुस-सौन्दर्य। बोला—तु    म तो कोई स्कूल के लडके मालूम होते हो।
    ‘लड़का तो नहीं हूँ, लड़कों का मुदर्रिस हूँ, घर जा रहा हूँ। आज से तीन दिन की छुट्टी है।’
    ‘तो रेल से क्यों नहीं गये ?’
    रेल छूट गयी और दूसरी एक बजे छूटती है।’
    ‘वह अभी तुम्हें मिल जाएगी। बारह का अमल है। चलो मैं स्टेशन का रास्ता दिखा दूँ।’
    ‘कौन-से स्टेशन का ?’
    ‘भगवन्तपुर का।’
    ‘भगवन्तपुर ही से तो मैं चला हूँ। वह बहुत पीछे छूट गया होगा।’
    ‘बिल्कुल नहीं, तुम भगवन्तपुर स्टेशन से एक मील के अन्दर खड़े हो। चलो मैं तुम्हें स्टेशन का रास्ता दिखा दूँ। अभी गाड़ी मिल जाएगी। लेकिन रहना चाहो तो मेरे झोंपड़े में लेट जाओ। कल चले जाना।’
    अपने ऊपर गुस्सा आया कि सिर पीट लूं। पांच बजे से तेली के बैल की तरह घूम रहा हूँ और अभी भगवन्तपुर से कुल एक मील आया हूँ। रास्ता भूल गया। यह घटना भी याद रहेगी कि चला छ: घण्टे और तय किया एक मील। घर पहुँचने  की धुन जैसे और भी दहक उठी।
    बोला—नहीं , कल तो होली है। मुझे रात को पहुँच जाना चाहिए।
    ‘मगर रास्ता पहाड़ी है, ऐसा न हो कोई जानवर मिल जाए। अच्छा चलो, मैं तुम्हें पहुँचाये देता हूँ, मगर तुमने बड़ी गलती की , अनजान रास्ते को पैदल चलना कितना खतरनाक है। अच्छा चला मैं पहुँचाये देता हूँ। ख़ैर, खड़े रहो, मैं अभी आता हूँ।’
    कुत्ता दुम हिलाने लगा और मुझसे दोस्ती करने का इच्छुक जान पड़ा। दुम हिलाता हुआ, सिर झुकाये क्षमा-याचना के रूप में मेरे सामने आकर खड़ा हुआ। मैंने भी बड़ी उदारता से उसका अपराध क्षमा कर दिया और उसके सिर पर हाथ फेरने लगा। क्षण—भर में वह आदमी बन्दूक कंधे पर रखे आ गया और बोला—चलो, मगर अब ऐसी नादानी न करना, ख़ैरियत हुई कि मैं तुम्हें मिल गया। नदी पर पहुँच जाते तो जरूर किसी जानवर से मुठभेड़ हो जाती।
    मैंने पूछा—आप तो कोई अंग्रेज मालूम होते हैं मगर आपकी बोली बिलकुल हमारे जैसी है ?
    उसने हंसकर कहा—हां, मेरा बाप अंग्रेज था, फौजी अफ़सर। मेरी उम्र यहीं गुज़री है। मेरी मां उसका खाना पकाती थी। मैं भी फ़ौज में रह चुका हूँ। योरोप की लड़ाई में गया था, अब पेंशन पाता हूँ। लड़ाई में मैंने जो दृश्य अपनी आंखों से देखे और जिन हालात में मुझे जिन्दगी बसर करनी पड़ी और मुझे अपनी इन्सानियत का जितना खून करना पड़ा उससे इस पेशे से मुझे नफ़रत हो गई और मैं पेंशन लेकर यहां चला आया । मेरे पापा ने यहीं एक छोटा-सा घर बना लिया था। मैं यहीं रहता हूँ और आस-पास के खेतों की रखवाली करता हूँ। यह गंगा की धाटी है। चारों तरफ पहाड़ियां हैं। जंगली जानवर बहुत लगते है। सुअर, नीलगाय, हिरन सारी खेती बर्बाद कर देते हैं। मेरा काम है, जानवरों से खेती की हिफ़ाजत करना। किसानों से मुझे हल पीछे एक मन गल्ला मिल जाता है। वह मेरे गुज़र-बसर के लिए काफी होता है। मेरी बुढ़िया मां अभी जिन्दा है। जिस तरह पापा का खाना पकाती थी , उसी तरह अब मेरा खाना पकाती है। कभी-कभी मेरे पास आया करो, मैं तुम्हें कसरत करना सिखा दूँगा, साल-भर मे पहलवान हो जाओगे।

----------


## Rajeev

४
    मैंने पूछा—आप अभी तक कसरत करते हैं?
    वह बोला—हां, दो घण्टे रोजाना कसरत करता हूँ। मुगदर और लेज़िम का मुझे बहुत शौक है। मेरा पचासवां साल है, मगर एक सांस में पांच मील दौड़ सकता हूँ। कसरत न करूँ तो इस जंगल में रहूँ कैसे। मैंने खूब कुश्तियां लड़ी है। अपनी रेजीमेण्ट में खूब मज़बूत आदमी था। मगर अब इस फौजी जिन्दगी की हालातों पर गौर करता हूँ तो शर्म और अफ़सोस से मेरा सर झुक जाता है। कितने ही बेगुनाह मेरी रायफल के शिकार हुएं मेरा उन्होंने क्या नुकसान किया था ? मेरी उनसे कौन-सी अदावत थी? मुझे तो जर्मन और आस्ट्रियन सिपाही भी वैसे ही सच्चे, वैसे ही बहादुर, वैसे ही खुशमिज़ाज, वेसे ही हमदर्द मालूम हुए जैसे फ्रांस या इंग्लैण्ड के । हमारी उनसे खूब दोस्ती हो गयी थी, साथ खेलते थे, साथ बैठते थे, यह खयाल ही न आता था कि यह लोग हमारे अपने नही हैं। मगर फिर भी हम एक-दूसरे के खून के प्यासे थे। किसलिए ? इसलिए कि बड़े-बड़े अंग्रेज सौदागरों को खतरा था कि कहीं जर्मनी उनका रोज़गार न छीन ले। यह सौदागरों का राज है। हमारी फ़ौजें उन्हीं के इशारों पर नाचनेवाली कठपुतलियां हैं। जान हम गरीबों की गयी, जेबें गर्म हुई मोटे-मोटे सौदागरों की । उस वक्त हमारी ऐसी खातिर होती थी, ऐसी पीठ ठोंकी जाती थी, गोया हम सल्तनत के दामाद हैं। हमारे ऊपर फूलों की बारिश होती थी, हमें गाईन पार्टियां दी जाती थीं, हमारी बहादुरी की कहानियां रोजाना अखबारों में तस्वीरों के साथ छपती थीं। नाजुक-बदल लेडियां और शहज़ादियां हमारे लिए कपड़े सीती थीं, तरह-तरह के मुरब्बे और अचार बना-बना कर भेजती थीं। लेकिन जब सुलह हो गयी तो उन्ही जांबाजों को कोई टके को भी न पूछता था। कितनों ही के अंग भंग हो गये थे, कोई लूला हो गया था, कोई लंगड़ा,कोई अंधा। उन्हें एक टुकड़ा रोटी भी देनेवाला कोई न था। मैंने कितनों ही को सड़क पर भीख मांगते देखा। तब से मुझे इस पेशे से नफ़रत हो गयी। मैंने यहॉँ आकर यह काम अपने जिम्मे ले लिया और खुश हूँ। सिपहगिरी इसलिए है कि उससे गरीबों की जानमाल की हिफ़ाजत हो, इसलिए नहीं कि करोड़पतियों की बेशुमार दौलत और बढ़े। यहां मेरी जान हमेशा खतरे में बनी रहती है। कई बार मरते-मरते बचा हूँ लेकिन इस काम में मर भी जाऊँ तो मुझे अफ़सोस न होगा, क्योंकि मुझे यह तस्कीन होगा कि मेरी जिन्दगी ग़रीबों के काम आयी। और यह बेचारे किसान मेरी कितनी खातिर करते हैं कि तुमसे क्या कहूँ। अगर मैं बीमर पड़ जाऊँ और उन्हें मालू हो जाए कि मैं उनके शरीर के ताजे खून से अच्छा हो जाऊँगा तो बिना झिझके अपना खून दे देंगे। पहले मैं बहुत शराब पीता था। मेरी बिरादरी को तो तुम लोग जानते होगे। हममें बहुत ज्यादा लोग ऐसे हैं, जिनको खाना मयस्सर हो या न हो मगर शराब जरूर चाहिए। मैं भी एक बोतल शराब रोज़ पी जाता था। बाप ने काफी पैसे छोड़े थे। अगर किफ़ायत से रहना जानता तो जिन्दगी-भर आराम से पड़ा रहता। मगर शराब ने सत्यानाश कर दिया। उन दिनों मैं बड़े ठाठ से रहता था। कालर –टाई लगाये, छैला बना हुआ, नौजवान छोकरियों से आंखें लड़ाया करता था। घुड़दौड़ में जुआ खेलना, शरीब पीना, क्लब में ताश खेलना और औरतों से दिल बहलाना, यही मेरी जिन्दगी थी । तीन-चार साल में मैंने पचीस-तीस हजार रुपये उड़ा दिये। कौड़ी कफ़न को न रखी। जब पैसे खतम हो गये तो रोजी की फिक्र हुई। फौज में भर्ती हो गया। मगर खुदा का शुक्र है कि वहां से कुछ सीखकर लौटा यह सच्चाई मुझ पर खुल गयी कि बहादुर का काम जान लेना नहीं, बल्कि जान की हिफ़ाजत करना है।
    ‘योरोप से आकर एक दिन मैं शिकार खेलने लगा और इधर आ गया। देखा, कई किसान अपने खेतों के किनारे उदास खड़े हैं मैंने पूछा क्या बात है ? तुम लोग क्यों इस तरह उदास खड़े हो ? एक आदमी ने कहा—क्या करें साहब, जिन्दगी से तंग हैं। न मौत आती है न पैदावार होती है। सारे जानवर आकर खेत चर जाते हैं। किसके घर से लगान चुकायें, क्या महाजन को दें, क्या अमलों को दें और क्या खुद खायें ? कल इन्ही खेतो को देखकर दिल की कली खिल जाती थी, आज इन्हे देखकर आंखों मे आंसू आ जाते है जानवरों ने सफ़ाया कर दिया ।
    ‘मालूम नहीं उस वक्त मेरे दिल पर किस देवता या पैगम्बर का साया था कि मुझे उन पर रहम आ गया। मैने कहा—आज से मै तुम्हारे खेतो की रखवाली करूंगा। क्या मजाल कि कोई जानवर फटक सके । एक दाना जो जाय तो जुर्माना दूँ। बस, उस दिन से आज तक मेरा यही काम है। आज दस साल हो गये, मैंने कभी नागा नहीं किया। अपना गुज़र भी होता है और एहसान मुफ्त मिलता है और सबसे बड़ी बात यह है कि इस काम से दिल की खुशी होती है।’
    नदी आ गयी। मैने देखा वही घाट है जहां शाम को किश्ती पर बैठा था। उस चांदनी में नदी जड़ाऊ गहनों से लदी हुई जैसे कोई सुनहरा सपना देख रही हो।
    मैंने पूछा—आपका नाम क्या है ? कभी-कभी आपके दर्शन के लिए आया करूँगा।
    उसने लालटेन उठाकर मेरा चेहरा देखा और बोला –मेरा नाम जैक्सन है। बिल जैक्सन। जरूर आना। स्टेशन के पास जिससे मेरा नाम पूछोगे, मेरा पता बतला देगा।
    यह कहकर वह पीछे की तरफ़ मुड़ा, मगर यकायक लौट पड़ा और बोला— मगर तुम्हें यहां सारी रात बैठना पड़ेगा और तुम्हारी अम्मां घबरा रही होगी। तुम मेरे कंधे पर बैठ जाओ तो मैं तुम्हें उस पार पहुँचा दूँ। आजकल पानी बहुत कम है, मैं तो अक्सर तैर आता  हूँ।
    मैंने एहसान से दबकर कहा—आपने यही क्या कम इनायत की है कि मुझे यहां तक पहुँचा दिया, वर्ना शायद घर पहुँचना नसीब न होता। मैं यहां बैठा रहूँगा और सुबह को किश्ती से पार उतर जाऊँगा।
    ‘वाह, और तुम्हारी अम्मां रोती होंगी कि मेरे लाड़ले पर न जाने क्या गुज़री ?’
    यह कहकर मिस्टर जैक्सन ने मुझे झट उठाकर कंधे पर बिठा लिया और इस तरह बेधड़क पानी में घुसे कि जैसे सूखी जमीन है । मैं दोनों हाथों से उनकी गरदन पकड़े हूँ, फिर भी सीना धड़क रहा है और रगों में सनसनी-सी मालूम हो रही है। मगर जैक्सन साहब इत्मीनान से चले जा रहे हैं। पानी घुटने तक आया, फिर कमर तक पहुँचा, ओफ्फोह सीने तक पहुँच गया। अब साहब को एक-एक क़दम मुश्किल हो रहा है। मेरी जान निकल रही है। लहरें उनके गले लिपट रही हैं मेरे पांव भी चूमने लगीं । मेरा जी चाहता है उनसे कहूँ भगवान् के लिए वापस चलिए, मगर ज़बान नहीं खुलती। चेतना ने जैसे इस संकट का सामना करने के लिए सब दरवाजे बन्द कर लिए । डरता हूँ कहीं जैक्सन साहब फिसले तो अपना काम तमाम है। यह तो तैराक़ है, निकल जाएंगे, मैं लहरों की खुराक बन जाऊँगा। अफ़सोस आता है अपनी बेवकूफी पर कि तैरना क्यों न सीख लिया ? यकायक जैक्सन ने मुझे दोनों हाथों से कंधें के ऊपर उठा लिया। हम बीच धार में पहुँच गये थे। बहाव में इतनी तेजी थी कि एक-एक क़दम आगे रखने में एक-एक मिनट लग जाता था। दिन को इस नदी में कितनी ही बार आ चुका था लेकिन रात  को और इस मझधार में वह बहती हुई मौत मालूम होती थी दस –बारह क़दम तक मैं जैक्सन के दोनों हाथों पर टंगा रहा। फिर पानी उतरने लगा। मैं देख न सका, मगर शायद पानी जैक्सन के सर के ऊपर तक आ गया था। इसीलिए उन्होंने मुझे हाथों पर बिठा लिया था। जब गर्दन बाहर निकल आयी तो जोर से हंसकर बोले—लो अब पहुँच गये।
    मैंने कहा—आपको आज मेरी वजह से बड़ी तकलीफ़ हुई।
    जैक्सन ने मुझे हाथों से उतारकर फिर कंधे पर बिठाते हुए कहा—और आज मुझे जितनी खुशी हुई उतनी आज तक कभी न हुई थी, जर्मन कप्तान को कत्ल करके भी नहीं। अपनी मॉँ से कहना मुझे दुआ दें।
    घाट पर पहुँचकर मैं साहब से रुखसत हुआ, उनकी सज्जनता, नि:स्वार्थ सेवा, और अदम्य साहस का न मिटने वाला असर दिल पर लिए हुए। मेरे जी में आया, काश मैं भी इस तरह लोगों के काम आ सकता।
    तीन बजे रात को जब मैं घर पहुँचा तो होली में आग लग रही थी। मैं स्टेशन से दो मील सरपट दौड़ता हुआ गया। मालूम नहीं भूखे शरीर में दतनी ताक़त कहां से आ गयी  थी।
    अम्मां मेरी आवाज सुनते ही आंगन में निकल आयीं और मुझे छाती से लगा लिया और बोली—इतनी रात कहां कर दी, मैं तो सांझ से तुम्हारी राह देख रही थी, चलो खाना खा लो, कुछ खाया-पिया है कि नहीं ?
    वह अब स्वर्ग में हैं। लेकिन उनका वह मुहब्बत–भरा चेहरा मेरी आंखों के सामने है और वह प्यार-भरी आवाज कानों में गूंज रही है।
    मिस्टर जैक्सन से कई बार मिल चुका हूँ। उसकी सज्जनता ने मुझे उसका भक्त बना दिया हैं। मैं उसे इन्सान नहीं फरिश्ता समझता हूँ।
 --‘जादे राह’ से

----------


## Rajeev

नादान दोस्त

केशव के घर में कार्निस के ऊपर एक चिड़िया ने अण्डे दिए थे। केशव और उसकी बहन श्यामा दोनों बड़े ध्यान से चिड़ियों को वहां आते-जाते देखा करते । सवेरे दोनों आंखे मलते कार्निस के सामने पहुँच जाते और चिड़ा या चिड़िया दोनों को वहां बैठा पातें। उनको देखने में दोनों बच्चों को न मालूम क्या मजा मिलता, दूध और जलेबी की भी सुध न रहती थी। दोनों के दिल में तरह-तरह के सवाल उठते। अण्डे कितने बड़े होंगे ? किस रंग के होंगे ? कितने होंगे ? क्या खाते होंगे ? उनमें बच्चे किस तरह निकल आयेंगे ? बच्चों के पर कैसे निकलेंगे ? घोंसला कैसा है? लेकिन इन बातों का जवाब देने वाला कोई नहीं। न अम्मां को घर के काम-धंधों से फुर्सत थी न बाबूजी को पढ़ने-लिखने से । दोनों बच्चे आपस ही में सवाल-जवाब करके अपने दिल को तसल्ली दे लिया करते थे।
    श्यामा कहती—क्यों भइया, बच्चे निकलकर फुर से उड़ जायेंगे ?
    केशव विद्वानों जैसे गर्व से कहता—नहीं री पगली, पहले पर निकलेंगे। बगैर परों के बेचारे कैसे उड़ेगे ?
    श्यामा—बच्चों को क्या खिलायेगी बेचारी ?
    केशव इस पेचीदा सवाल का जवाब कुछ न दे सकता था।
    इस तरह तीन-चान दिन गुजर गए। दोनों बच्चों की जिज्ञासा दिन-दिन बढ़ती जाती थीं अण्डों को देखने के लिए वह अधी हो उठते थे। उन्होने अनुमान लगाया कि अब बच्चे जरूर निकल आये होंगे । बच्चों के चारों का सवाल अब उनके सामने आ खड़ा हुआ। चिड़ियां बेचारी इतना दाना कहां पायेंगी कि सारे बच्चों का पेट भरे। ग़रीब बच्चे भूख के मारे चूं-चूं करके मर जायेंगे।
इस मुसीबत का अन्दाजा करके दोनों घबरा उठे। दोनों ने फैसला किया कि कार्निस पर  थोड़ा-सा दाना रख दिया जाये। श्यामा खुश होकर बोली—तब तो चिड़ियों को चारे के लिए कहीं उड़कर न जाना पड़ेगा न ?
    केशव—नहीं, तब क्यों जायेंगी ?
    श्यामा—क्यों भइया, बच्चों को धूप न लगती होगी?
    केशव का ध्यान इस तकलीफ की तरफ न गया था। बोला—जरूर तकलीफ हो रही होगी। बेचारे प्यास के मारे पड़फ रहे होंगे। ऊपर छाया भी तो कोई नहीं । 
    आखिर यही फैसला हुआ कि घोंसले के ऊपर कपड़े की छत बना देनी चाहिये। पानी की प्याली और थोड़े-से चावल रख देने का प्रस्ताव भी स्वीकृत हो गया। 
    दोनों बच्चे बड़े चाव से काम करने लगें श्यामा मॉँ की आंख बचाकर मटके से चावल निकाल लायी। केशव ने पत्थर की प्याली का तेल चुपके से जमीन पर गिरा दिया और खूब साफ़ करके उसमें पानी भरा।
    अब चांदनी के लिए कपड़ा कहां से लाए ? फिर ऊपर बगैर छड़ियों के कपड़ा ठहरेगा कैसे और छड़ियां खड़ी होंगी कैसे ?
    केशव बड़ी देर तक इसी उधेड़-बुन में रहा। आखिरकार उसने यह मुश्किल भी हल कर दी। श्यामा से बोला—जाकर कूड़ा फेंकने वाली टोकरी उठा लाओ। अम्मांजी को मत दिखाना।
    श्यामा—वह तो बीच में फटी हुई है। उसमें से धूप न जाएगी ?
    केशव ने झुंझलाकर कहा—तू टोकरी तो ला, मै उसका सुराख बन्द करने की कोई हिकमत निकालूंगा। 
    श्यामा दौड़कर टोकरी उठा लायी। केशव ने उसके सुराख में थोड़ा –सा कागज ठूँस दिया और तब टोकरी को एक टहनी से टिकाकर बोला—देख ऐसे ही घोंसले पर उसकी आड़ दूंगा। तब कैसे धूप जाएगी?
    श्यामा ने दिल में सोचा, भइया कितने चालाक हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

२
गर्मी के दिन थे। बाबूजी दफ्तर गए हुए थे। अम्मां दोनो बच्चों को कमरे में सुलाकर खुद सो गयी थीं। लेकिन बच्चों की आंखों में आज नींद कहां ? अम्माजी को बहकाने के लिए दोनों दम रोके आंखें बन्द किए मौके का इन्तजार कर रहे थे। ज्यों ही मालूम हुआ कि अम्मां जी अच्छी तरह सो गयीं, दोनों चुपके से उठे और बहुत धीरे से दरवाजे की सिटकनी खोलकर बाहर निकल आये। अण्डों की हिफाजत करने की तैयारियां होने लगीं। केशव कमरे में से एक स्टूल उठा लाया, लेकिन जब उससे काम न चला, तो नहाने की चौकी लाकर स्टूल के नीचे रखी और डरते-डरते स्टूल पर चढ़ा।
    श्यामा दोनों हाथों से स्टूल पकड़े हुए थी। स्टुल को चारों टागें बराबर न होने के  कारण जिस तरफ ज्यादा दबाव पाता था, जरा-सा हिल जाता था। उस वक्त केशव को कितनी तकलीफ उठानी पड़ती थी। यह उसी का दिल जानता था। दोनो हाथों से कार्निस पकड़ लेता और श्यामा को दबी आवाज से डांटता—अच्छी तरह पकड़, वर्ना उतरकर बहुत मारूँगा। मगर बेचारी श्यामा का दिल तो ऊपर कार्निस पर था। बार-बार उसका ध्यान उधर चला जाता और हाथ ढीले पड़ जाते।
     केशव ने ज्यों ही कार्निस पर हाथ रक्खा, दोनों चिड़ियां उड़ गयी । केशव ने देखा, कार्निस पर थोड़े-से तिनके बिछे हुए है, और उस पर तीन अण्डे पड़े हैं। जैसे घोंसले उसने पेड़ों पर देखे थे, वैसा कोई घोंसला नहीं है। श्यामा  ने नीचे से पूछा—कै बच्चे हैं भइया?
    केशव—तीन अण्डे हैं, अभी बच्चे नहीं निकले।
    श्यामा—जरा हमें दिखा दो भइया, कितने बड़े है ?
    केशव—दिखा दूंगा, पहले जरा चिथड़े ले आ, नीचे बिछा दूँ। बेचारे अंडे तिनकों पर पड़े है।
    श्यामा दौड़कर अपनी पुरानी धोती फाड़कर एक टुकड़ा लायी। केशव ने झुककर कपड़ा ले लिया, उसके कई तह करके उसने एक गद्दी बनायी और उसे तिनकों पर बिछाकर तीनों अण्डे उस पर धीरे से रख दिए।
    श्यामा ने फिर कहा—हमको भी दिखा दो भइया।
    केशव—दिखा दूँगा, पहले जरा वह टोकरी दे दो, ऊपर छाया कर दूँ।
    श्यामा ने टोकरी नीचे से थमा दी और बोली—अब तुम उतर आओ, मैं भी तो देखूं।
    केशव ने टोकरी को एक टहनी से टिकाकर कहा—जा, दाना और पानी की प्याली ले आ, मैं उतर आऊँ तो दिखा दूँगा। 
    श्यामा प्याली और चावल भी लाची । केशव ने टोकरी के नीचे दोनों चीजें रख दीं और आहिस्ता से उतर आया।
    श्यामा ने गिड़गिड़ा कर कहा—अब हमको भी चढ़ा दो भइया
    केशव—तू गिर पड़ेगी ।
    श्यामा—न गिरूंगी भइया, तुम नीये से पकड़े रहना।
    केशव—न भइया, कहीं तू गिर-गिरा पड़ी तो अम्मां जी मेरी चटनी ही कर डालेंगी। कहेंगी कि तूने ही चढ़ाया था। क्या करेगी देखकर। अब अण्डे बड़े आराम से हैं। जब बच्चे निकलेगें, तो उनको पालेंगे।
    दोनों चिड़ियॉँ बार-बार कार्निस पर आती थीं और बगैर बैठे ही उड़ जाती थीं। केशव ने सोचा, हम लोगों के डर के मारे नहीं बैठतीं। स्टूल उठाकर कमरे में रख आया , चौकी जहां की थी, वहां रख दी।
    श्यामा ने आंखों में आंसू भरकर कहा—तुमने मुझे नहीं दिखाया, मैं अम्मां जी से कह दूँगी।
    केशव—अम्मां जी से कहेगी तो बहुत मारूँगा, कहे देता हूँ।
    श्यामा—तो तुमने मुझे दिखाया क्यों नहीं ?
    केशव—और गिर पड़ती तो चार सर न हो जाते। 
    श्यामा—हो जाते, हो जाते। देख लेना मैं कह दूँगी।
    इतने में कोठरी का दरवाजा खुला और मां ने धूप से आंखें को बचाते हुए कहा- तुम दोनों बाहर कब निकल आए ? मैंने कहा था न कि दोपहर को न निकलना ? किसने किवाड़ खोला ?
    किवाड़ केशव ने खोला था, लेकिन श्यामा न मां से यह बात नहीं कही। उसे डर लगा कि भैया पिट जायेंगे। केशव दिल में कांप रहा था कि कहीं श्यामा कह न दे। अण्डे न दिखाए थे, इससे अब उसको श्यामा पर विश्वास न था श्यामा सिर्फ मुहब्बत के मारे चुप थी या इस क़सूर में हिस्सेदार होने की वजह से, इसका फैसला नहीं किया जा सकता। शायद दोनों ही बातें थीं।
    मॉँ ने दोनों को डॉँट-डपटकर फिर कमरे में बंद कर दिया और आप धीरे-धीरे उन्हें पंखा झलने लगी। अभी सिर्फ दो बजे थें बाहर तेज लू चल रही थी। अब दोनों बच्चों को नींद आ गयी थी।

----------


## Rajeev

३
चार बजे यकायक श्यामा की नींद खुली। किवाड़ खुले हुए थे। वह दौड़ी हुई कार्निस के पास आयी और ऊपर की तरफ ताकने लगी । टोकरी का पता न था। संयोग से उसकी नजर नीचे गयी और वह उलटे पांव दौड़ती हुई कमरे में जाकर जोर से बोली—भइया,अण्डे तो नीचे पड़े हैं, बच्चे उड़ गए!
    केशव घबराकर उठा और दौड़ा हुआ बाहर आया तो क्या देखता है कि तीनों अण्डे नीचे टूटे पड़े हैं और उनसे को चूने की-सी चीज बाहर निकल आयी है। पानी की प्याली भी एक तरफ टूटी पड़ी हैं।
    उसके चेहरे का रंग उड़ गया। सहमी हुई आंखों से जमीन की तरफ देखने लगा।
    श्यामा ने पूछा—बच्चे कहां उड़ गए भइया ?
    केशव ने करुण स्वर में कहा—अण्डे तो फूट गए ।
    ‘और बच्चे कहां गये ?’
    केशव—तेरे सर में। देखती नहीं है अण्डों से उजला-उजला पानी निकल आया है। वही दो-चार दिन में बच्चे बन जाते।
    मां ने सोटी हाथ में लिए हुए पूछा—तुम दोनो वहां धूप में क्या कर रहें हो ?
    श्यामा ने कहा—अम्मां जी, चिड़िया के अण्डे टूटे पड़े है।
    मां ने आकर टूटे हुए अण्डों को देखा और गुस्से से बोलीं—तुम लोगों ने अण्डों को छुआ होगा ?
    अब तो श्यामा को भइया पर ज़रा भी तरस न आया। उसी ने शायद अण्डों को इस तरह रख दिया कि वह नीचे गिर पड़े। इसकी उसे सजा मिलनी चाहिएं बोली—इन्होंने अण्डों को छेड़ा था अम्मां जी।
    मां ने केशव से पूछा—क्यों रे? 
    केशव भीगी बिल्ली बना खड़ा रहा।
    मां—तू वहां पहुँचा कैसे ?
    श्यामा—चौके पर स्टूल रखकर चढ़े अम्मांजी।
    केशव—तू स्टूल थामे नहीं खड़ी थी ?
    श्यामा—तुम्हीं ने तो कहा था !
    मां—तू इतना बड़ा हुआ, तुझे अभी इतना भी नहीं मालूम कि छूने से चिड़ियों के अण्डे गन्दे हो जाते हैं। चिड़िया फिर इन्हें नहीं सेती।
    श्यामा ने डरते-डरते पूछा—तो क्या चिड़िया ने अण्डे गिरा दिए हैं, अम्मां जी ?
    मां—और क्या करती। केशव के सिर इसका पाप पड़ेगा। हाय, हाय, जानें ले लीं दुष्ट नें!
    केशव रोनी सूरत बनाकर बोला—मैंने तो सिर्फ अण्डों को गद्दी पर रख दिया था, अम्मा जी !
    मां को हंसी आ गयी। मगर केशव को कई दिनों तक अपनी गलती पर अफसोस होता रहा। अण्डों की हिफ़ाजत करने के जोश में उसने उनका सत्यानाश कर डाला। इसे याद करके वह कभी-कभी रो पड़ता था।
    दोनों चिड़ियां वहां फिर न दिखायी दीं।

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> ४
> मुझे इस तरह जलील और तबाह करके तीनों ख़बीस रुहें वहां से रुखसत हो गयीं। सईद के नौकर ने चलते वक्त मेरी रस्सियां खोल दीं। मैं कहां जाती ? उस घर  में क्योंकर क़दम रखती ?
> मेरा सारा जिस्म नासूर हो रहा था लेकिन दिल नके फफोले उससे कहीं ज्यादा जान लेवा थे। सारा दिल फफोलों से भर उठा था। अच्छी भावनाओं के लिए भी जगह बाक़ी न रही  थी। उस वक्त मैं किसी अंधे को कुंए में गिरते देखती तो मुझे हंसी आती, किसी यतीम का दर्दनाक रोना सुनती तो उसका मुंह चिढ़ाती। दिल की हालत में एक ज़बर्दस्त इन् कालाब हो गया था। मुझे गुस्सा न था, गम न था,  मौत की आरजू न थी, यहां तक कि बदला लेने की भावना न थी। उस इन्तहाई  जिल्लत ने बदला लेने की इच्छा को भी खत्म कर दिया थरा। हालांकि मैं चाहती तो कानूनन  सईद को शिकंजे में ला सकती थी , उसे दाने-दाने के लिए तरसा  सकती थी लेकिन यह बेइज्ज़ती, यह बेआबरुई, यह पामाली  बदले के खयाल के दायरे से बाहर थी। बस, सिर्फ़ एक चेतना बाकी थी और वह अपमान की चेतना थी। मैं हमेशा के लिए ज़लील हो गयी। क्या यह दाग़ किसी तरह मिट सकता था ? हरगिज नहीं। हां,  वह छिपाया जा सकता था और उसकी एक ही सूरत थी कि जिल्लत के काले गड्डे में गिर पडूँ ताकि सारे कपड़ों की सियाही इस सियाह दाग को छिपा दे। क्या इस घर से बियाबान अच्छा नहीं जिसके पेंदे में एक बड़ा छेद हो गया हो? इस हालत में यही दलील मुझ पर छा गयी। मैंने अपनी तबाही को और भी मुकम्मल, अपनी जिल्लत को और भी गहरा, आने काले चेहरे को और ळभी काला करने का पक्का इरादा कर लिया। रात-भर  मैं  वहीं पड़ी  कभी दर्द से कराहती और कभी इन्हीं खयालात में उलझती रही। यह घातक इरादा हर क्षण मजबूत से और भी मजबूत होता जाता था। घर में किसी ने मेरी खबर न ली। पौ फटते ही मैं बाग़ीचे से बाहर निकल आयी, मालूम नहीं मेरी लाज-शर्म कहां गायब हो गयी थी। जो शख्स  समुन्दर में ग़ोते खा चुका हो उसे ताले-  तलैयों का क्या डर ? मैं जो दरो-दीवार से शर्माती थी, इस वक्त  शहर  की गलियों में बेधड़क चली  जा रही थी-चोर कहां, वहीं जहां जिल्लत की कद्र है, जहां किसी पर कोई हंसने वाला नहीं, जहां बदनामी का बाज़ार सजा हुआ है, जहां हया बिकती है और शर्म लुटती है !
> इसके तीसरे दिन रुप की मंडी के एक अच्छे  हिस्से में एक ऊंचे कोठे पर बैठी हुई मैं उस मण्डी की सैर कर रही थी। शाम का वक्त था, नीचे सड़क पर आदमियों की ऐसी भीड़ थी कि कंधे से कंधा छिलता था। आज सावन का मेला था, लोग साफ़-सुथरे कपड़ पहने क़तार की क़तार दरिया की तरफ़ जा रहे थे। हमारे बाज़ार  की बेशकीमती जिन्स भी आज नदी के किनारे सजी हुई थी। कहीं हसीनों के झूले थे, कहीं सावन की मीत, लेकिन मुझे इस बाज़ार की सैर दरिया के किनारे से ज्यादा पुरलुत्फ मालूम होती थी, ऐसा मालूम होता है कि शहर की और  सब सड़कें बन्द हो गयी हैं, सिर्फ़ यही तंग गली खुली हुई है और सब की निगाहें कोठों ही की तरफ़  लगी थीं ,गोया वह जमीन पर नहीं चल रहें हैं, हवा में उड़ना चाहते हैं। हां,  पढ़े-लिखे लोगों  को मैंने  इतना बेधड़क नहीं पाया। वह भी घूरते थे मगर कनखियों से। अधेड़ उम्र  के लोग सबसे ज्यादा बेधड़क मालूम होते थे। शायद उनकी मंशा जवानी के जोश को जाहिर करना था। बाजार  क्या था एक लम्बा-चौड़ा थियेटर था, लोग हंसी-दिल्लगी करते थे, लुत्फ उठाने के लिए नहीं, हसीनों को सुनाने के लिए। मुंह दूसरी तरफ़ था, निगाह किसी दूसरी तरफ़। बस, भांडों और नक्कालों की मजलिस थी। 
> यकायक सईद की फिंटन नजर आयी। मैं रउस पर कई बार  सैर कर चुकी थी। सईद अच्छे कपड़े पहने अकड़ा हुआ बैठा था। ऐसा सजीला, बांका जवान सारे शहर में न था, चेहरे-मोहरे से मर्दानापन बरसता था। उसकी आंख एक बारे मेरे कोठे की तरफ़ उठी और नीचे झुक गयी। उसके चेहरे पर मुर्दनी- सी छा  गयी जेसे किसी जहरीले सांप ने काट खाया हो। उसने कोचवान से कुछ कहा, दम के दम में फ़िटन  हवा हो गयी।  इस वक्त उसे देखकर मुझे जो द्वेषपूर्ण प्रसन्नता हुई, उसके सामने उस जानलेवा दर्द की कोई हक़ीक़त न थी। मैंने जलील होकर उसे जलील कर दिया। यक कटार कमचियों से कहीं ज्यादा तेज थी। उसकी हिम्मत न थी कि अब मुझसे आंख मिला सके। नहीं, मैंने उसे हरा दिया, उसे उम्र-भर के दिलए कैद में डाल दिया। इस कालकोठरी से अब उसका निकलना गैर-मुमकिन था  क्योंकि उसे अपने खानदान के बड़प्पन का घमण्ड था। 
> दूसरे दिन भोर  में खबर  मिली कि किसी क़ातिल ने मिर्जा सईद का काम तमाम कर दिया। उसकी लाश उसीर बागीचे के गोल कमरे में मिलीं सीने में गोली लग गयी थी। नौ बजे दूसरे खबर सुनायी दी, जरीना को भी किसी ने रात के वक्त़ क़त्ल कर डाला था। उसका सर तन जुदा कर दिया गया।  बाद को जांच-पड़ताल से मालूम हुआ कि यह दोनों वारदातें सईद के ही हाथों  हुई। उसने पहले जरीना को उसके मकान पर क़त्ल किया और तब अपने घर आकर अपने सीने  में गोली मारी।  इस मर्दाना  गैरतमन्दी  ने सईद की मुहब्बत मेरे दिल में ताजा कर दी। 
> शाम के वक्त़ मैं अपने मकान पर पहुँच गयी। अभी मुझे यहां से गये हुए सिर्फ चार दिन गुजरे थे  मगर ऐसा  मालूम होता था कि वर्षों के बाद आयी हूँ। दरोदीवार पर हसरत छायी हुई थी। मै।ने घर में पांव रक्खा तो बरबस सईद की मुस्कराती हुई सूरत आंखों के सामने आकर  खड़ी हो गयी-वही मर्दाना हुस्न, वहीं बांकपन, वहीं मनुहार की आंखे। बेअख्तियार मेरी आंखे  भर आयी  और दिल से एक ठण्डी आह निकल आयी। ग़म इसका न था कि सईद  ने क्यों जान दे दी।  नहीं, उसकी मुजरिमाना  बेहिसी और रुप के पीछे भागना इन दोनों बातों को मैं मरते दम तक माफ़ न करुंगी। गम यह था कि यह पागलपन उसके सर में क्यों समाया ?  इस वक्त   दिल की जो कैफ़ियत है उससे मैं समझती हूँ कि कुछ दिनों में सईद की  बेवफाई और बेरहमी का घाव भर जाएगा, अपनी जिल्लत की याद भी शायद मिट जाय, मगर उसकी चन्दरोजा मुहब्बत  का नक्श बाकी  रहेगा और अब  यसही मेरी जिन्दगी का सहारा है। 
> --उर्दू ‘प्रेम पचीसी’ से


इस कहानी ने दिल को छु लिया....

----------


## Rajeev

> इस कहानी ने दिल को छु लिया....


 धन्यवाद आप हमारे सूत्र पे आई

----------


## Rajeev

प्रतिशोध

माया अपने तिमंजिले मकान की छत पर खड़ी सड़क की ओर उद्विग्न और अधीर आंखों से ताक रही थी और सोच रही थी, वह अब तक आये क्यों नहीं ? कहां देर लगायी ? इसी गाड़ी से आने को लिखा था। गाड़ी तो आ गयी होगी, स्टेशन से मुसाफिर चले आ रहे हैं। इस वक्त तो कोई दूसरी गाड़ी नहीं आती। शायद असबाब वगैरह रखने में देर हुई, यार-दोस्त स्टेशन पर बधाई देने के लिए पहुँच गये हों, उनसे फुर्सत मिलेगी, तब घर की सुध आयेगी ! उनकी जगह मैं होती तो सीधे घर आती। दोस्तों से कह देती , जनाब, इस वक्त मुझे माफ़ कीजिए, फिर मिलिएगा। मगर दोस्तों में तो उनकी जान बसती है !
    मिस्टर व्यास लखनऊ के नौजवान मगर अत्यंत प्रतिष्ठित बैरिस्टरों में हैं। तीन महीने से वह एक राजीतिक मुकदमें की पैरवी करने के लिए सरकार की ओर से लाहौर गए हुए हें। उन्होंने माया को लिखा था—जीत हो गयी। पहली तारीख को मैं शाम की मेल में जरूर पहुंचूंगा। आज वही शाम है। माया ने आज सारा दिन तैयारियों में बिताया। सारा मकान धुलवाया। कमरों की सजावट के सामान साफ करायें, मोटर धुलवायी। ये तीन महीने उसने तपस्या के काटे थे। मगर अब तक मिस्टर व्यास नहीं आये। उसकी छोटी बच्ची तिलोत्तमा आकर उसके पैरों में चिमट गयी और बोली—अम्मां, बाबूजी कब आयेंगे ?
    माया ने उसे गोद में उठा लिया और चूमकर बोली—आते ही होंगे बेटी, गाड़ी तो कब की आ गयी।
    तिलोत्तमा—मेरे लिए अच्छी गुड़ियां लाते होंगे।
    माया ने कुछ जवाब न दिया। इन्तजार अब गुस्से में बदलता जाता था। वह सोच रही थी,  जिस तरह मुझे हजरत परेशान कर रहे हैं, उसी तरह मैं भी उनको परेशान करूँगी। घण्टे-भर तक बोलूंगी ही नहीं। आकर स्टेशन पर बैठे हुए है ? जलाने में उन्हें मजा आता है । यह उनकी पुरानी आदत है। दिल को क्या करूँ। नहीं, जी तो यही चाहता है कि जैसे वह मुझसे बेरुखी दिखलाते है, उसी तरह मैं भी उनकी बात न पूछूँ।
    यकायक एक नौकर ने ऊपर आकर कहा—बहू जी, लाहौर से यह तार आया है।
    माया अन्दर-ही-अन्दर जल उठी। उसे ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि जैसे बड़े जोर की हरारत हो गयी हो। बरबस खयाल आया—सिवाय इसके और क्या लिखा होगा कि इस गाड़ी से न आ सकूंगा। तार दे देना कौन मुश्किल है। मैं भी क्यों न तार दे दूं कि मै एक महीने के लिए मैके जा रही हूँ। नौकर से कहा—तार ले जाकर कमरे में मेज पर रख दो। मगर फिर कुछ सोचकर उसने लिफाफा ले लिया और खोला ही था कि कागज़ हाथ से छूटकर गिर पड़ा। लिखा था—मिस्टर व्यास को आज दस बजे रात किसी बदमाश ने कत्ल कर दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

२
कई महीने बीत गये। मगर खूनी का अब तक पता नहीं चला। खुफिया पुलिस के अनुभवी लोग उसका सुराग लगाने की फिक्र में परेशान हैं। खूनी को गिरफ्तार करा देनेवाले को बीस हजार रुपये इनाम दिये जाने का एलान कर दिया गया है। मगर कोई नतीजा नहीं ।
    जिस होटल में मिस्टर व्यास ठहरे थे, उसी में एक महीने से माया ठहरी हुई है। उस कमरे से उसे प्यार-सा हो गया है। उसकी सूरत इतनी बदल गयी है कि अब उसे पहचानना मुश्किल है। मगर उसके चेहरे पर बेकसी या दर्द का पीलापन नहीं क्रोध की गर्मी दिखाई पड़ती है। उसकी नशीली ऑंखों में अब खून की प्यास है और प्रतिशोध की लपट। उसके शरीर का एक-एक कण प्रतिशोध की आग से जला जा रहा है। अब यही उसके जीवन का ध्येय, यही उसकी सबसे बड़ी अभिलाषा है। उसके प्रेम की सारी निधि अब यही प्रतिशोध का आवेग हैं। जिस पापी ने उसके जीवन का सर्वनाश कर दिया उसे अपने सामने तड़पते देखकर ही उसकी आंखें ठण्डी होंगी। खुफ़िया पुलिस भय और लोभ, जॉँच और पड़ताल से काम ले रही है, मगर माया ने अपने लक्ष्य पर पहुँचने के लिए एक दूसरा ही रास्ता अपनाया है। मिस्टर व्यास को प्रेत-विद्या से लगाव था। उनकी संगति में माया ने कुछ आरम्भिक अभ्यास किया था। उस वक्त उसके लिए यह एक मनोरंजन था। मगर अब यही उसके जीवन का सम्बल था। वह रोजाना तिलोत्तमा पर अमल करती और रोज-ब-रोज अभ्यास बढ़ाती जाती थी। वह उस दिन का इन्तजार कर रही थी जब अपने पति की आत्मा को बुलाकर उससे खूनी का सुराग लगा सकेगी। वह बड़ी लगन से, बड़ी एकाग्रचित्तता से अपने काम में व्यस्त थी। रात के दस बज गये थे। माया ने कमरे को अंधेरा कर दिया था और तिलोत्तमा पर अभ्यास कर रही थी। यकायक उसे ऐसा मालूम कि कमरे में कोई दिव्य व्यक्तित्व आया। बुझते हुए दीपक की अंतिम झलक की तरह एक रोशनी नज़र आयी।
    माया ने पूछा—आप कौन है ?
    तिलोत्तमा ने हंसकर कहा—तुम मुझे नहीं पहचानतीं ? मैं ही तुम्हारा मनमोहन हूँ जो दुनिया में मिस्टर व्यास के नाम से मशहूर था।
    ‘आप खूब आये। मैं आपसे खूनी का नाम पूछना चाहती हूँ।’
    ‘उसका नाम है, ईश्वरदास।’
    ‘कहां रहता है ?’
    ‘शाहजहॉपुर।’
    माया ने मुहल्ले का नाम, मकान का नम्बर, सूरत-शक्ल, सब कुछ विस्तार के साथ पूछा और कागज पर नोट कर लिया। तिलोत्तमा जरा देर में उठ बैठी। जब कमरे में फिर रोशनी हुई तो माया का मुरझाया हुआ चेहरा विजय की प्रसन्नता से चमक रहा था। उसके शरीर में एक नया जोश लहरें मार रहा था कि जैसे प्यास से मरते हुए मुसाफिर को पानी मिल गया हो।
    उसी रात को माया ने लाहौर से शाहजहांपुर आने का इरादा किया।

----------


## Rajeev

३
रात का वक्त। पंजाब मेल बड़ी तेजी से अंधेरे को चीरती हुई चली जा रही थी। माया एक सेकेण्ड क्लास के कमरे में बैठी सोच रही थी कि शाहजहॉपुर में कहां ठहरेगी, कैसे ईश्वरदास का मकान तलाशा करेगी और कैसे उससे खून का बदला लेगी। उसके बगल में तिलोत्तमा बेखबर सो रही थीं सामने ऊपर के बर्थ पर एक आदमी नींद में गाफ़िल पड़ा हुआ था।
    यकायक गाड़ी का कमरा खुला और दो आदमी कोट-पतलून पहने हुए कमरे में  दाखिल हुए। दोनो अंग्रेज थे। एक माया की तरफ बैठा और दूसरा दूसरी तरफ। माया सिमटकर बैठ गयी । इन आदमियों को यों बैठना उसे बहुत बुरा मालूम हुआ। वह कहना चाहती थी, आप लोग दूसरी तरफ बैठें, पर वही औरत जो खून का बदला लेने जा रही थी, सामने यह खतरा देखकर कांप उठी। वह दोनों शैतान उसे सिमटते देखकर और भी करीब आ गये। माया अब वहां न बैठी रह सकी । वह उठकर दूसरे वर्थ पर जाना चाहती थी कि उनमें से एक ने उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया । माया ने जोर से हाथ छुड़ाने की कोशिश करके कहा—तुम्हारी शामत तो नहीं आयी है, छोड़ दो मेरा हाथ, सुअर ?
    इस पर दूसरे आदमी ने उठकर माया को सीने से लिपटा लिया। और लड़खड़ाती हुई जबान से बोला—वेल हम तुमका बहुत-सा रुपया देगा।
    माया ने उसे सारी ताकत से ढ़केलने की कोशिश करते हुए कहा—हट जा हरामजादे, वर्ना अभी तेरा सर तोड़ दूंगी।
    दूसरा आदमी भी उठ खड़ा हुआ और दोनों मिलकर माया को बर्थ पर लिटाने की कोशिश करने लगे ।यकायक यह खटपट सुनकर ऊपर के बर्थ पर सोया हुआ आदी चौका और उन बदमाशों की हरकत देखकर ऊपर से कूद पड़ा। दोनों गोरे उसे देखकर माया को छोड़ उसकी तरफ झपटे और उसे घूंसे मारने लगे। दोनों उस पर ताबड़तोडं हमला कर रहे थे और वह हाथों से अपने को बचा रहा था। उसे वार करने का कोई मौका न मिलता था। यकायक उसने उचककर अपने बिस्तर में से एक छूरा निकाल दिया और आस्तीनें समेटकर बोला—तुम दोनों अगर अभी बाहर न चले गये तो मैं एक को भी जीता ना छोड़ुँगा।
    दोनों गोरे छुरा देखकर डरे मगर वह भी निहत्थे न थे। एक ने जेब से रिवाल्वर निकल लिया और उसकी नली उस आदमी की तरफ करके बोला-निकल जाओ, रैस्कल !
    माया थर-थर कांप रही थी कि न जाने क्या आफत आने वाली हे । मगर खतरा  हमारी छिपी हुई हिम्मतों की कुंजी है। खतरे में पड़कर हम भय की सीमाओं से आगे बढ़ जाते हैं कुछ कर गुजरते हैं जिस पर हमें खुद हैरत होती है। वही माया जो अब तक थर-थर कांप रही थी, बिल्ली की तरह कूद कर उस गोरे की तरफ लपकी और उसके हाथ से रिवाल्वर खींचकर गाड़ी के नीचे फेंक दिया। गोरे ने खिसियाकर माया को दांत काटना चाहा मगर माया ने जल्दी से हाथ खींच लिया और खतरे की जंजीर के पास जाकर उसे जोर से खीचा। दूसरा गोरा अब तक किनारे खड़ा था। उसके पास कोई हथियार न था इसलिए वह छुरी के सामने न आना चाहता था। जब उसने देखा कि माया ने जंजीर खींच ली तो भीतर का दरवाजा खोलकर भागा। उसका साथी भी उसके पीछे-पीछे भागा। चलते-चलते  छुरी वाले आदमी ने उसे इतने जोर से धक्का दिया कि वह मुंह के बल गिर पड़ा। फिर तो उसने इतनी ठोकरें, इतनी लातें और इतने घुंसे जमाये कि उसके मुंह से खून निकल पड़ा। इतने में गाड़ी रुक गयी और गार्ड लालटेन लिये आता दिखायी दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

४
मगर वह दोनों शैतान गाड़ी को रुकते देख बेतहाशा नीचे कूद पड़े और उस अंधेरे में न जाने कहां खो गये । गार्ड ने भी ज्यादा छानबीन न की और करता भी तो उस अंधेरे में पता लगाना मुश्किल था । दोनों तरफ खड्ड थे, शायद किसी नदी के पास थीं। वहां दो क्या दो सौ आदमी उस वक्त बड़ी आसानी से छिप सकते थे। दस मिनट तक गाड़ी खड़ी रही, फिर चल पड़ी।
    माया ने मुक्ति की सांस लेकर कहा—आप आज न होते तो ईश्वर ही जाने मेरा क्या हाल होता आपके कहीं चोट तो नहीं आयी ?
    उस आदमी ने छुरे को जेब में रखते हुए कहा—बिलकुल नहीं। मैं ऐसा बेसुध सोया हुआ था कि उन बदमाशों के आने की खबर ही न हुई। वर्ना मैंने उन्हें अन्दर पांव ही न रखने दिया होता । अगले स्टेशन पर रिपोर्ट करूँगा। 
    माया—जी नहीं, खामखाह की बदनामी और परेशानी होगी। रिपोर्ट करने से कोई फायदा नहीं। ईश्वर ने आज मेरी आबरू रख ली। मेरा कलेजा अभी तक धड़-धड़ कर रहा है। आप कहां तक चलेंगे?
    ‘मुझे शाहजहॉपुर जाना है।’
    ‘वहीं तक तो मुझे भी जाना है। शुभ नाम क्या है ? कम से कम अपने उपकारक के नाम से तो अपरिचित न रहूँ।
    ‘मुझे तो ईश्वरदास कहते हैं।
    ‘माया का कलेजा धक् से हो गया। जरूर यह वही खूनी है, इसकी शक्ल-सूरत भी वही है जो उसे बतलायी गयी थीं उसने डरते-डरते पूछा—आपका मकान किस मुहल्ले में है ?
    ‘.....में रहता हूँ।
    माया का दिल बैठ गया। उसने खिड़की से सिर बाहर निकालकर एक लम्बी सांस ली। हाय ! खूनी मिला भी तो इस हालत में जब वह उसके एहसान के बोझ से दबी हुई है ! क्या उस आदमी को वह खंजर का निशाना बना सकती है, जिसने बगैर किसी परिचय के सिर्फ हमदर्दी के जोश में ऐसे गाढ़े वक्त में उसकी मदद की ? जान पर खेल गया ? वह एक अजीब उलझन में पड़ गयी । उसने उसके चेहरे की तरफ देखा, शराफत झलक रही थी। ऐसा आदमी खून कर सकता है, इसमें उसे सन्देह था
    ईश्वरदास ने पूछा—आप लाहौर से आ रही हैं न ? शाहजहाँपुर में कहां जाइएगा ?
    ‘अभी तो कहीं धर्मशाला में ठहरूंगी, मकान का इन्तजाम करना हैं।’
    ईश्वरदास ने ताज्जुब से पूछा—तो वहां आप किसी दोस्त या रिश्तेदार के यहाँ नहीं जा रही हैं?
    ‘कोई न कोई मिल ही जाएगा।’
    ‘यों आपका असली मकान कहां है?’
    ‘असली मकान पहले लखनऊ था, अब कहीं नहीं है। मै बेवा हूँ।’

----------


## Rajeev

५
ईश्वर दास ने शाहजहॉँपुर में माया के लिए एक अच्छा मकान तय कर दिया । एक नौकर भी रख दिया । दिन में कई बार हाल-चाल पूछने आता। माया कितना ही चाहती थी कि उसके एहसान न ले, उससे घनिष्ठता न पैदा करे, मगर वह इतना नेक, इतना बामुरौवत और शरीफ था कि माया मजबूर हो जाती थी।
    एक दिन वह कई गमले और फर्नीचर लेकर आया। कई खूबसूरत तसवीरें भी थी। माया ने त्यौरियां चढ़ाकर कहा—मुझे साज-सामान की बिलकुल जरूरत नहीं, आप नाहक तकलीफ करते हैं।
    ईश्वरदास ने इस तरह लज्जित होकर कि जैसे उससे कोई भूल हो गयी हो कहा—मेरे घर में यह चीजें बेकार पड़ी थीं, लाकर रख दी।
    ‘मैं इन टीम-टाम की चीजों का गुलाम नहीं बनना चाहती।’
    ईश्वरदास ने डरते-डरते कहा –अगर आपको नागवार हो तो उठवा ले जाऊँ ?
    माया ने देखा कि उसकी ऑंखें भर आयी हैं, मजबूर होकर बोली—अब आप ले आये हैं तो रहने दीजिए। मगर आगे से कोई ऐसी चीज न लाइएगा
    एक दिन माया का नौकर न आया। माया ने आठ-नौ बजे तक उसकी राह देखीं जब अब भी वह न आया तो उसने जूठे बर्तन मांजना शुरू किया। उसे कभी अपने हाथ से चौका –बर्तन करने का संयोग न हुआ था। बार-बार अपनी हालत पर रोना आता था एक दिन वह था कि उसके घर में नौकरों की एक पलटन थी, आज उसे अपने हाथों बर्तन मांजने पड़ रहे हैं। तिलोत्तमा दौड़-दौड़ कर बड़े जोश से काम कर रही थी। उसे कोई फिक्र न थी। अपने हाथों से काम करने का, अपने को उपयोगी साबित करने का ऐसा अच्छा मौका पाकर उसकी खुशी की सीमा न रही । इतने में ईश्वरदास आकर खड़ा हो गया और माया को बर्तन मांजते देखकर बोला—यह आप क्या कर रही हैं ? रहने दीजिए, मैं अभी एक आदमी को बुलावाये लाता हूँ। आपने मुझे क्यों ने खबर दी, राम-राम, उठ आइये वहां से ।
    माया ने लापरवाही से कहा—कोई जरुरत नहीं, आप तकलीफ न कीजिए। मैं अभी मांजे लेती हूँ।
    ‘इसकी जरूरत भी क्या, मैं एक मिनट में आता हूँ।’
     ‘नहीं, आप किसी को न लाइए, मै इतने बर्तन आसानी से धो लूँगी।’
    ‘अच्छा तो लाइए मैं भी कुछ मदद करूँ।’
    यह कहकर उसने डोल उठा लिया और बाहर से पानी लेने दौड़ा। पानी लाकर उसने मंजे हुए बर्तनों को धोना शुरू किया।
    माया ने उसके हाथ से बर्तन छीनने की कोशिश करके कहा—आप मुझे क्यों शर्मिन्दा करते है ? रहने दीजिए, मैं अभी साफ़ किये डालती हूँ।
    ‘आप मुझे शर्मिदा करती हैं या मैं आपको शर्मिदा कर रहा हूँ? आप यहॉँ मुसाफ़िर हैं , मैं यहां का रहने वाला हूँ, मेरा धर्म है कि आपकी सेवा करूँ। आपने एक ज्यादती तो यह की कि मुझे जरा भी खबर न दी, अब दूसरी ज्यादती यह कर रही हैं। मै इसे बर्दाश्त  नहीं कर सकता ।’
    ईश्वरदास ने जरा देर में सारे बर्तन साफ़ करके रख दिये। ऐसा मालूम होता था कि वह ऐसे कामों का आदी है। बर्तन धोकर उसने सारे बर्तन पानी से भर दिये और तब माथे से पसीना पोंछता हुआ बोला–बाजार से कोई चीज लानी हो तो बतला दीजिए, अभी ला दूँ।
    माया—जी नहीं, माफ कीजिए, आप अपने घर का रास्ता लीजिए।
    ईश्वरदास—तिलोत्त  ा, आओ आज तुम्हें सैर करा लायें।
    माया—जी नहीं, रहने दीजिएं। इस वक्त सैर करने नहीं जाती।
    माया ने यह शब्द इतने रूखेपन से कहे कि ईश्वरदास का मुंह उतर गया। उसने दुबारा कुछ न कहा। चुपके से चला गया। उसके जाने के बाद माया ने सोचा, मैंने उसके साथ कितनी बेमुरौवती की। रेलगाड़ी की उस दु:खद घटना के बाद उसके दिल में बराबर प्रतिशोध और मनुष्यता में लड़ाई छिड़ी हुई थी। अगर ईश्वरदास उस मौके पर स्वर्ग के एक दूत की तरह न आ जाता तो आज उसकी क्या हालत होती, यह ख्याल करके उसके रोएं खड़े हो जाते थे और ईश्वादास के लिए उसके दिल की गहराइयों से कृतज्ञता के शब्द निकलते । क्या अपने ऊपर इतना बड़ा एहसान करने वाले के खून से अपने हाथ रंगेगी ? लेकिन उसी के हाथों से उसे यह मनहूस दिन भी तो देखना पड़ा ! उसी के कारण तो उसने रेल का वह सफर किया था वर्ना वह अकेले बिना किसी दोस्त या मददगार के सफर ही क्यों करती ? उसी के कारण तो आज वह वैधव्य की विपत्तियां झेल रही है और सारी उम्र झेलेगी। इन बातों का खयाल करके उसकी आंखें लाल हो जातीं, मुंह से एक गर्म आह निकल जाती और जी चाहता इसी वक्त कटार लेकरचल पड़े और उसका काम तमाम कर दे।

----------


## Rajeev

६
आज माया ने अन्तिम निश्चय कर लिया। उसने ईश्वरदास की दावत की थी। यही उसकी आखिरी दावत होगी। ईश्वरदास ने उस पर एहसान जरूर किये हैं लेकिन दुनिया में कोई एहसान, कोई नेकी उस शोक के दाग को मिटा सकती है ? रात के नौ बजे ईश्वादास आया तो माया ने अपनी वाणी में प्रेम का आवेग भरकर कहा—बैठिए, आपके लिए गर्म-गर्म पूड़ियॉं निकाल दूँ ?
    ईश्वरदास—क्या अभी तक आप मेरे इन्तजार में बैठी हुई हैं ? नाहक गर्मी में परेशान हुई। 
    माया ने थाली परसकर उसके सामने रखते हुए कहा—मैं खाना पकाना नहीं जानती ? अगर कोई चीज़ अच्छी न लगे तो माफ़ कीजिएगा।
    ईश्वरदास ने खूब तारीफ़ करके एक-एक चीज खायीं। ऐसी स्वादिष्ट चीजें उसने अपनी उम्र में कभी न खायी थी।
    ‘आप तो कहती थी मैं खाना पकाना नहीं जानती ?’
    ‘तो क्या मैं ग़लत कहती थी ?’
    ‘बिलकुल ग़लत। आपने खुद अपनी ग़लती साबित कर दीं। ऐसे खस्ते मैंने जिन्दगी में भी न खाये थे।’
    ‘आप मुझे बनाते है, अच्छा साहब बना लीजिए।’
    ‘नहीं, मैं बनाता नहीं, बिलकुल सच कहता हूँ। किस-कीस चीज की तारीफ करूं? चाहता हूँ कि कोई ऐब निकालूँ, लेकिन सूझता ही नहीं। अबकी मैं अपने दोस्तों की दावत करूंगा तो आपको एक दिन तकलीफ दूंगा।’
    ‘हां, शौक़ से कीजिए, मैं हाजिर हूँ।’
    खाते-खाते दस बज गये। तिलोत्तमा सो गयी। गली में भी सन्नाटा हो गया। ईश्वरदास चलने को तैयार हुआ, तो माया बोली—क्या आप चले जाएंगे ? क्यों न आज यहीं सो रहिए? मुझे कुछ डर लग रहा है। आप बाहर के कमरे में सो रहिएगा, मैं अन्दर आंगन में सो रहूँगीं
    ईश्वरदास ने क्षण-भर सोचकर कहा—अच्छी बात है। आपने पहले कभी न कहा कि आपको इस घर में डर लगता है वर्ना मैं किसी भरोसे की बुड्ढी औरत को रात को सोने के लिए ठीक कर देता ।
ईश्वरदास ने तो कमरे में आसन जमाया, माया अन्दर खाना खाने गयी। लेकिन आज उसके गले के नीचे एक कौर भी न उतर सका। उसका दिल जोर-जोर से घड़क रहा था। दिल पर एक डर–सा छाया हुआ था। ईश्वरदास कहीं जाग पड़ा तो ? उसे उस वक्त कितनी शर्मिन्दगी होगी !
    माया ने कटार को खूब तेज कर रखा था। आज दिन-भर उसे हाथ में लेकर अभ्यास किया । वह इस तरह वार करेगी कि खाली ही न जाये। अगर ईश्वरदास जाग ही पड़ा तो जानलेवा घाव लगेगा।
    जब आधी रात हो गयी और ईश्वरदास के खर्राटों की आवाजें कानों में आने लगी तो माया कटार लेकर उठी पर उसका सारा शरीर कांप रहा था। भय और संकल्प, आकर्षण और घृणा एक साथ कभी उसे एक कदम आगे बढ़ा देती, कभी पीछे हटा देती । ऐसा मालूम होता था कि जैसे सारा मकान, सारा आसमान चक्कर खा रहा हैं कमरे की हर एक चीज घूमती हुई नजर आ रही थी। मगर एक क्षण में यह बेचैनी दूर हो गयी और दिल पर डर छा गया। वह दबे पांव ईश्वरदास के कमरे तक आयी, फिर उसके क़दम वहीं जम गये। उसकी आंखों से आंसू बहने लगे। आह, मैं कितनी कमजोर हूँ, जिस आदमी ने मेरा सर्वनाश कर दिया, मेरी हरी-भरी खेती उजाड़ दी, मेरे लहलहाते हुए उपवन को वीरान कर दिया, मुझे हमेशा के लिए आग के जलते हुए कुंडों में डाल दिया,  उससे मैं खून का बदला भी नहीं ले सकती ! वह मेरी ही बहनें थी, जो तलवार और बन्दूक लेकर मैदान में लड़ती थीं, दहकती हुई चिता में हंसते-हंसते बैठ जाती थी। उसे उस वक्त ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि मिस्टर व्यास सामने खडें हैं और उसे आगे बढ़ने की प्रेरणा कर रहे हैं, कह रहे है, क्या तुम मेरे खून का बदला न लोगी ? मेरी आत्मा प्रतिशोध के लिए तड़प रही हैं । क्या उसे हमेशा-हमेशा यों ही तड़पाती रहोगी ? क्या यही वफ़ा की शर्त थी ? इन विचारों ने माया की भावनाओं को भड़का दिया। उसकी आंखें खून की तरह लाल हो गयीं, होंठ दांतों के नीचे दब गये और कटार के हत्थे पर मुटठी बंध गयी। एक उन्माद-सा छा गया। उसने कमरे के अन्दर पैर रखा मगर ईश्वरदास की आंखें खुल गयी थीं। कमरे में लालटेन की मद्धिम रोशनी थी। माया की आहट पाकर वह चौंका और सिर उठाकर देखा तो खून सर्द हो गया—माया प्रलय की मूर्ति बनी हाथ में नंगी कटार लिये उसकी तरफ चली आ रही थी!
    वह चारपाई से उठकर खड़ा हो गया और घबड़ाकर बोला—क्या है बहन ? यह कटार क्यों लिये हुए हो ?
    माया ने कहा—यह कटार तुम्हारे खून की प्यासी है क्योंकि तुमने मेरे पति का खून किया है।
    ईश्वरदास का चेहरा पीला पड़ गया । बोला—मैंनें !
    ‘हां तुमने, तुम्हीं ने लाहौर में मेरे पति की हत्या की, जब वे एक मुकदमें की पैरवी करने गये थे। क्या तुम इससे इनकार कर सकते हो ?मेरे पति की आत्मा ने खुद तुम्हारा पता बतलाया है।’
    ‘तो तूम मिस्टर व्यास की बीवी हो?’
    ‘हां, मैं उनकी बदनसीब बीवी हूँ और तुम मेरा सोहाग लूटनेवाले हो ! गो तुमने मेरे ऊपर एहसान किये हैं लेकिन एहसानों से मेरे दिल की आग नहीं बुझ सकती। वह तुम्हारी खून ही से बुझेगी।’
    ईश्वरदास ने माया की ओर याचना-भरी आंखों से देखकर कहा—अगर आपका यही फैसला है तो लीजिए यह सर हाजिर है। अगर मेरे खून से आपके दिल की आग बुझ जाय तो मैं खुद उसे आपके कदमों पर गिरा दूँगा। लेकिन जिस तरह आप मेरे खून से अपनी तलवार की प्यास बुझाना अपना धर्म समझती हैं उसी तरह मैंने भी मिस्टर व्यास को क़त्ल करना अपना धर्म समझा। आपको मालूम है, वह एक रानीतिक मुकदमें की पैरवी करने लाहौर गये थें। लेकिन मिस्टर व्यास ने जिस तरह अपनी ऊंची कानूनी लियाकत का इस्तेमाल किया, पुलिस को झुठी शहादतों के तैयार करने में जिस तरह मदद दी, जिस बेरहमी और बेदर्दी से बेकस और ज्यादा बेगुनाह नौजवानों को तबाह किया, उसे मैं सह न सकता था। उन दिनों अदालत में तमाशाइयों की बेइन्ता भीड़ रहती थी। सभी अदालत से मिस्टर व्यास को कोसते हुए जाते थे मैं तो मुकदमे की हकीकत को जानता था । इस लिए मेरी अन्तरात्मा सिर्फ कोसने और गालियॉँ देने से शांत न हो सकती थी । मैं आपसे क्या कहूँ । मिस्टर व्यास ने आखं खोलकर समझ- बूझकर झूठ को सच  साबित किया और कितने ही घरानो को बेचिराग कर दिया आज कितनी माए अपने बेटो के लिए खून के आंसू रो रही है, कितनी ही औरते रंडापे की आग में जल रही है। पुलिस कितनी ही ज्यादतियां करे, हम परवाह नही करते । पुलिस से हम इसके सिवा और उम्मीद नही रखते। उसमे ज्यादातर जाहिल शोहदे लुच्चे भरे हुए है । सरकार ने इस महकमे को कायम ही इसलिए किया है कि वह रिआया को तंग करे। मगर वकीलो से हम इन्साफ की उम्मीद रखते है। हम उनकी इज्जत करते है । वे उच्चकोटि के पढे लिखे सजग लोग होते है । जब ऐसे आदमियों को हम पुलिस के हाथो की कठपुतली  बना हुआ देखते है तो हमारे क्रोध की सीमा नहीं रहती मैं मिस्टर व्यास का प्रशंसक था। मगर जब मैने उन्हें बेगुनाह मुलजिमों से जबरन जुर्म का इकबाल कराते देखा तो मुझे उनसे नफरत हो गयी । गरीब  मुलजिम रात दिन भर उल्टे लटकाये जाते थे ! सिर्फ  इसलिए कि वह अपना जुर्म, तो उन्होने कभी नही किया, इकबाल कर ले ! उनकी नाक में लाल मिर्च का धुआं डाला जाता था ! मिस्टर व्यास यह सारी ज्यादातियां सिर्फ अपनी आंखो से देखते ही नही थे, बल्कि उन्हीं के इशारे पर वह की जाती थी।
माया के चेहरे की कठोरता जाती रही । उसकी जगह जायज गुस्से की गर्मी पैदा हुई । बोली–इसका आपके के पास कोई सबूत है कि उन्होने मुलजिमो पर ऐसी सख्तियां की ?
‘यह सारी बाते आमतौर पर मशहूर थी । लाहौर का बच्चा बच्चा जानता है। मैने खुद अपनी आंखों से देखी इसके सिवा मैं और क्या सबूत दे सकता हूँ उन बेचारो का बस  इतना कसूर था। कि वह हिन्दुस्तान के सच्चे दोस्त थे, अपना सारा वक्त प्रजा की शिक्षा  और सेवा में खर्च करते थे। भूखे रहते थे, प्रजा पर पुलिस हुक्काम की सख्तिंया न होने देते थे, यही उनका गुनाह था और इसी गुनाह की सजा दिलाने में मिस्टर व्यास पुलिस के दाहिने हाथ बने हुए थे!’
माया  के हाथ से खंजर गिर पड़ा। उसकी आंखो मे आंसू भर आये, बोली मुझे न मालूम था कि वे ऐसी हरकते भी कर सकते है।
ईश्वरदास ने कहा- यह न समझिए कि मै आपकी तलवार से डर कर वकील साहब पर  झूठे इल्जाम, लगा रहा हूं । मैने कभी जिन्दगी की परवाह नहीं की। मेरे लिए कौन रोने वाला बैठा हुआ है जिसके लिए जिन्दगी की परवाह करुँ। अगर आप समझती हैं कि मैने अनुंचित हत्या की है तो आप इस तलवार को उठाकर इस जिन्दगी का खात्मा कर दीजिए, मै जरा भी न झिझकूगां। अगर आप तलवार न उठा सके तो पुलिस को  खबर  कर दीजिए, वह बड़ी आसानी से मुझे दुनिया से रुखसत कर सकती है। सबूत मिल जाना मुश्किल न होगा। मैं खुद पुलिस के सामने जुर्म का इकबाल कर लेता मगर मै इसे जुर्म  नही समझता। अगर एक जान से सैकड़ो जाने बच जाएं तो वह खून नही है। मैं सिर्फ  इसलिए जिन्दा रहना चाहता हूँ कि शायद किसी ऐसे ही मौके पर मेरी फिर जरुरत पड़े 
      माया ने रोते हुए- अगर तुम्हारा बयान सही है तो मै अपना, खून माफ करती हूँ तुमने जो किया या बेजा किया इसका फैसला ईश्वर करेगे। तुमसे मेरी प्रार्थना है कि मेरे पति के हाथों जो घर तबाह हुए है। उनका मुझे पता बतला दो, शायद मै उनकी कुछ सेवा कर सकूँ।
-- प्रेमचालीसा’ से

----------


## Rajeev

देवी

रात भीग चुकी थी। मैं बरामदे में खडा था। सामने अमीनुददौला पार्क नीदं में डूबा खड़ा था। सिर्फ एक औरत एक तकियादार वेचं पर बैठी हुंई थी। पार्क के बाहर सड़क के किनारे एक फकीर खड़ा राहगीरो को दुआएं दे रहा था। खुदा और रसूल का वास्ता......राम और भगवान का वास्ता..... इस अंधे पर रहम करो ।
सड़क पर मोटरों ओर सवारियों का तातां बन्द हो चुका था। इक्के–दुक्के आदमी  नजर आ जाते थे। फ़कीर की आवाज  जो पहले नक्कारखाने में तूती की आवाज थी अब  खुले मैदान की बुलंद पुकार हो रही थी ! एकाएक वह औरत उठी और इधर उधर चौकन्नी आंखो से देखकर फकीर के हाथ में कुछ रख दिया और फिर बहुत धीमे से  कुछ  कहकर एक तरफ चली गयी। फकीर के हाथ मे कागज का टुकडा नजर आया जिसे वह बार बार मल रहा था। क्या उस औरत ने यह कागज दिया है ?
यह क्या रहस्य है ? उसके जानने के कूतूहल से अधीर होकर मै नीचे आया ओर फेकीर के पास खड़ा हो गया। 
मेरी आहट पाते ही फकीर ने उस कागज के पुर्जे को दो उंगलियों से दबाकर मुझे दिखाया। और पूछा,- बाबा, देखो यह क्या चीज है ?
मैने देखा– दस रुपये का नोट था ! बोला– दस रुपये का नोट है, कहां पाया ? 
फकीर ने नोट को अपनी झोली में रखते हुए कहा-कोई खुदा की बन्दी दे गई है।
मैने ओर कुछ ने कहा। उस औरत की तरफ दौडा जो अब अधेरे में बस एक सपना बनकर रह गयी थी।
वह कई गलियों मे होती हुई एक टूटे–फूटे गिरे-पडे मकान के दरवाजे पर रुकी, ताला खोला और अन्दर चली गयी।
रात को कुछ पूछना ठीक न समझकर मै लौट आया।
रातभर मेरा जी उसी तरफ लगा रहा। एकदम तड़के मै फिर उस गली में जा पहुचा । मालूम हुआ वह एक अनाथ विधवा है।
मैने दरवाजे पर जाकर पुकारा – देवी, मैं तुम्हारे दर्शन करने आया हूँ।  औरत  बहार निकल आयी। ग़रीबी और बेकसी की जिन्दा तस्वीर मैने हिचकते हुए कहा- रात आपने फकीर को..................
देवी ने बात काटते हुए कहा– अजी वह क्या बात थी, मुझे वह नोट पड़ा मिल गया था, मेरे किस काम का था। 
  मैने उस देवी के कदमो पर सिर झुका दिया।
- प्रेमचालीसा’ से

----------


## Rajeev

खुदी

मुन्नी जिस वक्त दिलदारनगर में आयी, उसकी उम्र पांच साल से ज्यादा न थी। वह बिलकुल अकेली न थी, माँ-बाप दोनों न मालूम मर गये या कहीं परदेस चले गये थे। मुत्री सिर्फ इतना जानती थी कि कभी एक देवी उसे खिलाया करती थी और एक देवता उसे कंधे पर लेकर खेतों की सैर कराया करता था। पर वह इन बातों का जिक्र कुछ इस तरह करती थी कि जैसे उसने सपना देखा हो। सपना था या सच्ची घटना, इसका उसे ज्ञान न था। जब कोई पूछता तेरे मॉँ-बाप कहां गये ? तो वह बेचारी कोई जवाब देने के बजाय रोने लगती और यों ही उन सवालों को टालने के लिए एक तरफ हाथ उठाकर कहती—ऊपर। कभी आसमान की तरफ़ देखकर कहती—वहां। इस ‘ऊपर’ और ‘वहां’ से  उसका क्या मतलब था यह किसी को मालूम न होता। शायद मुन्नी को यह खुद भी मालूम न था। बस, एक दिन लोगों ने उसे एक पेड़ के नीचे खेलते देखा और इससे ज्यादा उसकी बाबत किसी को कुछ पता न था। 
    लड़की की सूरत बहुत प्यारी थी। जो उसे देखता, मोह जाता। उसे खाने-पीने की कुछ फ़िक्र न रहती। जो कोई बुलाकर कुछ दे देता, वही खा लेती और फिर खेलने लगती। शक्ल-सूरज से वह किसी अच्छे घर की लड़की मालूम होती थी। ग़रीब-से-ग़रीब घर में भी उसके खाने को दो कौर और सोने को एक टाट के टुकड़े की कमी न थी। वह सबकी थी, उसका कोई न था। 
    इस तरह कुछ दिन बीत गये। मुन्नी अब कुछ काम करने के क़ाबिल हो गयी। कोई कहता, ज़रा जाकर तालाब से यह कपड़े तो धो ला। मुन्नी बिना कुछ कहे-सुने कपड़े लेकर चली जाती। लेकिन रास्ते में कोई बुलाकर कहता, बेटी, कुऍं से दो घड़े पानी तो खींच ला, तो वह कपड़े वहीं रखकर घड़े लेकर कुऍं की तरफ चल देती। जरा खेत से जाकर थोड़ा साग तो ले आ और मुन्नी घड़े वहीं रखकर साग लेने चली जाती। पानी के इन्तज़ार में बैठी हुई औरत उसकी राह देखते-देखते थक जाती। कुऍं पर जाकर देखती है तो घड़े रखे हुए हैं। वह मुन्नी को गालियॉँ देती हुई कहती, आज से इस कलमुँही को कुछ खाने को न दूँगी। कपड़े के इन्तज़ार में बैठी हुई औरत उसकी राह देखते-देखते थक जाती और गुस्से में तालाब की तरफ़ जाती तो कपड़े वहीं पड़े हुए मिलते। तब वह भी उसे गालियॉँ देकर कहती, आज से इसको कुछ खाने को न दूँगी। इस तरह मुन्नी को कभी-कभी कुछ खाने को न मिलता और तब उसे बचपन याद आता, जब वह कुछ काम न करती थी और लोग उसे बुलाकर खाना खिला देते थे। वह सोचती किसका काम करुँ, किसका न करुँ जिसे जवाब दूँ वही नाराज़ हो जायेगा। मेरा अपना कौन है, मैं तो सब की हूँ। उसे ग़रीब को यह न मालूम था कि जो सब का होता है वह किसी का नहीं होता। वह दिन कितने अच्छे थे, जब उसे खाने-पीने की और किसी की खुशी या नाखुशी की परवाह न थी। दुर्भाग्य में भी बचपन का वह समय चैन का था। 
    कुछ दिन और बीते, मुन्नी जवान हो गयी। अब तक वह औरतों की थी, अब मर्दो की हो गयी। वह सारे गॉँव की प्रेमिका थी पर कोई उसका प्रेमी न था। सब उससे कहते थे—मैं तुम पर मरता हूँ, तुम्हारे वियोग में तारे गिनता हूँ, तुम मेरे दिलोजान की मुराद हो, पर उसका सच्चा प्रेमी कौन है, इसकी उसे खबर न होती थी। कोई उससे यह न कहता था कि तू मेरे दुख-दर्द की शरीक हो जा। सब उससे अपने दिल का घर आबाद करना चाहते थे। सब उसकी निगाह पर, एक मद्धिम-सी मुस्कराहट पर कुर्बान होना चाहते   थे;  पर कोई उसकी बाँह पकड़नेवाला, उसकी लाज रखनेवाला न था। वह सबकी थी, उसकी मुहब्बत के दरवाजे सब पर खुले हुए थे ; पर कोई उस पर अपना ताला न डालता था जिससे मालूम होता कि यह उसका घर है, और किसी का नहीं। 
    वह भोली-भाली लड़की जो एक दिन न जाने कहॉँ से भटककर आ गयी थी, अब गॉँव की रानी थी। जब वह अपने उत्रत वक्षों को उभारकर रुप-गर्व से गर्दन उठाये, नजाकत से लचकती हुई चलती तो मनचले नौजवान दिल थामकर रह जाते, उसके पैरों तले ऑंखें बिछाते। कौन था जो उसके इशारे पर अपनी जान न निसार कर देता। वह अनाथ लड़की जिसे कभी गुड़ियॉँ खेलने को न मिलीं, अब दिलों से खेलती थी। किसी को मारती थी। किसी को जिलाती थी, किसी को ठुकराती थी, किसी को थपकियॉँ देती थी, किसी से रुठती थी, किसी को मनाती थी। इस खेल में उसे क़त्ल और खून का-सा मज़ा मिलता था। अब पॉँसा पलट गया था। पहले वह सबकी थी, कोई उसका न था; अब सब उसके थे, वह किसी की न थी। उसे जिसे चीज़ की तलाश थी, वह कहीं न मिलती थी। किसी में वह हिम्मत न थी जो उससे कहता, आज से तू मेरी है। उस पर दिल न्यौछावर करने वाले बहुतेरे थे, सच्चा साथी एक भी न था। असल में उन सरफिरों को वह बहुत नीची निगाह से देखती थी। कोई उसकी मुहब्बत के क़ाबिल नहीं था। ऐसे पस्त-हिम्मतों को वह खिलौनों से ज्यादा महत्व न देना चाहती थी, जिनका मारना और जिलाना एक मनोरंजन से अधिक कुछ नहीं। 
    जिस वक्त़ कोई नौजवान मिठाइयों के थाल और फूलों के हार लिये उसके सामने खड़ा हो जाता तो उसका जी चाहता; मुंह नोच लूँ। उसे वह चीजें कालकूट हलाहल जैसी लगतीं। उनकी जगह वह रुखी रोटियॉँ चाहती थी, सच्चे प्रेम में डूबी हुई। गहनों और अशर्फियों के ढेर उसे बिच्छू के डंक जैसे लगते। उनके बदले वह सच्ची, दिल के भीतर से निकली हुई बातें चाहती थी जिनमें प्रेम की गंध और सच्चाई का गीत हो। उसे रहने को महल मिलते थे, पहनने को रेशम, खाने को एक-से-एक व्यंजन, पर उसे इन चीजों की आकांक्षा न थी। उसे आकांक्षा थी, फूस के झोंपड़े, मोटे-झोटे सूखे खाने। उसे प्राणघातक सिद्धियों से प्राणपोषक निषेध कहीं ज्यादा प्रिय थे, खुली हवा के मुकाबले में बंद पिंजरा कहीं ज्यादा चाहेता !  
    एक दिन एक परदेसी गांव में आ निकला। बहुत ही कमजोर, दीन-हीन आदमी था। एक पेड़ के नीचे सत्तू खाकर लेटा। एकाएक मुन्नी उधर से जा निकली। मुसाफ़िर को देखकर बोली—कहां जाओगे ?
    मुसाफिर ने बेरुखी से जवाब दिया- जहन्नुम ! 
    मुन्नी ने मुस्कराकर कहा- क्यों, क्या दुनिया में जगह नहीं ?
    ‘औरों के लिए होगी, मेरे लिए नहीं।’
    ‘दिल पर कोई चोट लगी है ?’
    मुसाफिर ने ज़हरीली हंसी हंसकर कहा- बदनसीबों की तक़दीर में और क्या है ! रोना-धोना और डूब मरना, यही उनकी जिन्दगी का खुलासा है। पहली दो मंजिल तो तय कर चुका, अब तीसरी मंज़िल और बाकी है, कोई दिन वह पूरी हो जायेगी;     ईश्वर ने चाहा तो बहुत जल्द। 
    यह एक चोट खाये हुए दिल के शब्द थे। जरुर उसके पहलू में दिल है। वर्ना यह दर्द कहां से आता ? मुन्नी बहुत दिनों से दिल की तलाश कर रही थी बोली—कहीं और वफ़ा की तलाश क्यों नहीं करते ?
    मुसाफिर ने निराशा के भव से उत्तर दिया—तेरी तक़दीर में नहीं, वर्ना मेरा क्या बना-बनाया घोंसला उजड़ जाता ? दौलत मेरे पास नहीं। रुप-रंग मेरे पास नहीं, फिर वफ़ा की देवी मुझ पर क्यों मेहरबान होने लगी ? पहले समझता था वफ़ा दिल के बदले मिलती है, अब मालूम हुआ और चीजों की तरह वह भी सोने-चॉँदी से खरीदी जा सकती है। 
    मुन्नी को मालूम हुआ, मेरी नज़रों ने धोखा खाया था। मुसाफिर बहुत काला नहीं, सिर्फ सॉँवला। उसका नाक-नक्शा भी उसे आकर्षक जान पड़ा। बोली—नहीं, यह बात नहीं, तुम्हारा पहला खयाल ठीक था। 
    यह कहकर मुन्नी चली गयी। उसके हृदय के भाव उसके संयम से बाहर हो रहे थे। मुसाफ़िर किसी खयाल में डूब गया। वह इस सुन्दरी की बातों पर गौर कर रहा था, क्या सचमुच यहां वफ़ा मिलेगी ? क्या यहॉँ भी तक़दीर धोखा न देगी ?
    मुसाफ़िर ने रात उसी गॉँव में काटी। वह दूसरे दिन भी न गया। तीसरे दिन उसने एक फूस का झोंपड़ा खड़ा किया। मुन्नी ने पूछा—यह झोपड़ा किसके लिए बनाते हो ?
    मुसाफ़िर ने कहा—जिससे वफ़ा की उम्मीद है। 
    ‘चले तो न जाओगे?’
    ‘झोंपड़ा तो रहेगा।’
    ‘खाली घर में भूत रहते हैं।’
    ‘अपने प्यारे का भूत ही प्यारा होता है।’
    दूसरे दिन मुन्नी उस झोंपड़े में रहने लगी। लोगों को देखकर ताज्जुब होता था। मुन्नी उस झोंपड़े में नही रह सकती। वह उस भोले मुसाफिर को जरुर द़गा देगी, यह आम खयाल था, लेकिन मुन्नी फूली न समाती थी। वह न कभी इतनी सुन्दर दिखायी पड़ी थी, न इतनी खुश। उसे एक ऐसा आदमी मिल गया था, जिसके पहलू में दिल था।

----------


## Rajeev

2

लेकिन मुसाफिर को दूसरे दिन यह चिन्ता हुई कि कहीं यहां भी वही अभागा दिन न देखना पड़े। रुप में वफ़ा कहॉँ ? उसे याद आया, पहले भी इसी तरह की बातें हुई थीं, ऐसी ही कसम खायी गयी थीं, एक दूसरे से वादे किए गए थे। मगर उन कच्चे धागों को टूटते कितनी देर लगी ? वह धागे क्या फिर न टूट जाएंगे ? उसके क्षणिक आनन्द का समय बहुत जल्द बीत गया और फिर वही निराशा उसके दिल पर छा गयी। इस मरहम से भी उसके जिगर का जख्म न भरा। तीसरे रोज वह सारे दिन उदास और चिन्तित बैठा रहा और चौथे रोज लापता हो गया। उसकी यादगार सिर्फ उसकी फूस की झोंपड़ी रह गयी। 
    मुन्नी दिन-भर उसकी राह देखती रही। उसे उम्मीद थी कि वह जरुर आयेगा। लेकिन महीनों गुजर गये और मुसाफिर न लौटा। कोई खत भी न आया। लेकिन मुन्नी को उम्मीद थी, वह जरुर आएगा। 
    साल बीत गया। पेड़ों में नयी-नयी कोपलें निकलीं, फूल खिले, फल लगे, काली घटाएं आयीं, बिजली चमकी, यहां तक कि जाड़ा भी बीत गया और मुसाफिर न लौटा। मगर मुन्नी को अब भी उसके आने की उम्मीद थी; वह जरा भी चिन्तित न थी, भयभीत न थीं वह दिन-भर मजदूरी करती और शाम को झोंपड़े में पड़ रहती। लेकिन वह झोंपड़ा अब एक सुरक्षित किला था, जहां सिरफिरों के निगाह के पांव भी लंगड़े हो जाते थे। 
    एक दिन वह सर पर लकड़ी का गट्ठा लिए चली आती थी। एक रसियों ने छेड़खानी की—मुन्नी, क्यों अपने सुकुमार शरीर के साथ यह अन्याय करती हो ? तुम्हारी एक कृपा दृष्टि पर इस लकड़ी के बराबर सोना न्यौछावर कर सकता हूँ। 
    मुन्नी ने बड़ी घृणा के साथ कहा—तुम्हारा सोना तुम्हें मुबारक हो, यहां अपनी मेहनत का भरोसा है। 
    ‘क्यों इतना इतराती हो, अब वह लौटकर न आयेगा।’
    मुन्नी ने अपने झोंपड़े की तरफ इशारा करके कहा—वह गया कहां जो लौटकर आएगा ? मेरा होकर वह फिर कहां जा सकता हैं ? वह तो मेरे दिल में बैठा हुआ है ! 
    इसी तरह एक दिन एक और प्रेमीजन ने कहा—तुम्हारे लिए मेरा महल हाजिर है। इस टूटे-फूटे झोपड़े में क्यों पड़ी हो ?
    मुन्नी ने अभिमान से कहा—इस झोपड़े पर एक लाख महल न्यौछावर हैं। यहां मैने वह चीज़ पाई है, जो और कहीं न मिली थी और न मिल सकती है। यह झोपड़ा नहीं है, मेरे प्यारे का दिल है !
    इस झोंपड़े में मुन्नी ने सत्तर साल काटे। मरने के दिन तक उसे मुसाफ़िर के लौटने की उम्मीद थी, उसकी आखिरी निगाहें दरवाजे की तरफ लगी हुई थीं। उसके खरीदारों में कुछ तो मर गए, कुछ जिन्दा हैं, मगर जिस दिन से वह एक की हो गयी, उसी दिन से उसके चेहरे पर दीप्ति दिखाई पड़ी जिसकी तरफ़ ताकते ही वासना की आंखें अंधी हो जातीं। खुदी जब जाग जाती है तो दिल की कमजोरियां उसके पास आते डरती हैं।
-‘खाके परवाना’ से

----------


## Rajeev

बड़े बाबू

तीन सौ पैंसठ दिन, कई घण्टे और कई मिनट की लगातार और अनथक दौड़-धूप के बाद मैं आखिर अपनी मंजिल पर धड़ से पहुँच गया। बड़े बाबू के दर्शन हो गए। मिट्टी के गोले ने आग के गोले का चक्कर पूरा कर लिया। अब तो आप भी मेरी भूगोल की लियाकत के कायल हो गए। इसे रुपक न समझिएगा। बड़े बाबू में दोपहर के सूरज की गर्मी और रोशनी थी और मैं क्या और मेरी बिसात क्या, एक मुठ्ठी खाक। बड़े बाबू मुझे देखकर मुस्कराये। हाय, यह बड़े लोगों की मुस्कराहट, मेरा अधमरा-सा शरीर कांपते लगा। जी में आया बड़े बाबू के कदमों पर बिछ जाऊँ। मैं काफिर नहीं, गालिब का मुरीद नहीं, जन्नत के होने पर मुझे पूरा यकीन है, उतरा ही पूरा जितना अपने अंधेरे घर पर। लेकिन फरिश्ते मुझे जन्नत ले जाने के लिए आए तो भी यकीनन मुझे वह जबरदस्त खुशी न होती जो इस चमकती हुई मुस्कराहट से हुई। आंखों में सरसों फूल गई। सारा दिल और दिमाग एक बगीचा बन गया। कल्पना ने मिस्र के ऊंचे महल बनाने शुरु कर दिय। सामने कुर्सियों, पर्दो और खस की टट्टियों से सजा-सजाया कमरा था। दरवाजे पर उम्मीदवारों की भीड़ लगी हुई थी और ईजानिब एक कुर्सी पर शान से बैठे हुए सबको उसका हिस्सा देने वाले खुदा के दुनियाबी फ़र्ज अदा कर रहे थे। नजर-मियाज़ का तूफ़ान बरपा था और मैं किसी तरफ़ आंख उठाकर न देखता था कि जैसे मुझे किसी से कुछ लेना-देना नहीं। 
    अचानक एक शेर जैसी गरज ने मेरे बनते हुए महल में एक भूचाल-सा ला दिया—क्या काम है? हाय रे, ये भोलापन !  इस पर सारी दुनिया के हसीनों का भोलापन और बेपरवाही निसार है। इस ड्याढ़ी पर माथा रगड़ते-रगड़ते तीने सौ पैंसठ दिन, कई घण्टे और कई मिनट गुजर गए। चौखट का पत्थर घिसकर जमीन से मिल गया। ईदू बिसाती की दुकान के आधे खिलौने और गोवर्द्धन हलवाई की आधी दुकान इसी ड्यौढ़ी की भेंट चढ़ गयी और मुझसे आज सवाल होता है, क्या काम 
है ! 
    मगर नहीं, यह मेरी ज्यादती हैं सरासर जुल्म। जो दिमाग़ बड़े-बड़े मुल्की और माली तमद्दुनी मसलों में दिन-रात लगा रहता है, जो दिमाग़ डाकूमेंटों, सरकुलरों, परवानों, हुक्मनामों, नक्शों वग़ैरह के बोझ से दबा जा रहा हो, उसके नजदीक मुझ जैसे खाक के पुतले की हस्ती ही क्या। मच्छर अपने को चाहे हाथी समझ ले पर बैल के सींग को उसकी क्या खबर। मैंने दबी जबान में कहा—हुजूर की क़दमबोसी के लिए हाजिर हुआ। 
    बड़े बाबू गरजे—क्या काम है?
    अबकी बार मेरे रोएं खड़े हो गए। खुदा के फ़जल से लहीम-शहीम आदमी हूँ, जिन दिनों कालेज में था, मेरे डील-डौल और मेरी बहादुरी और दिलेरी की धूम थी। हाकी टीम का कप्तान, फुटवाल टीम का नायब कप्तान और क्रिकेट का जनरल था। कितने ही गोरों के जिस्म पर अब भी मेरी बहादुरी के दाग़ बाकी होंगे। मुमकिन है, दो-चार अब भी बैसाखियां लिए चलते या रेंगते हों। ‘बम्बई क्रानिकल’ और ‘टाइम्स’ में मेरे गेंदों की धूम थी। मगर इस वक्त बाबू साहब की गरज सुनकर मेरा शरीर कांपने लगा। कांपते हुए बोला—हुजूर की कदमबोसी के लिए हाजिर हुआ। 
    बड़े बाबू ने अपना स्लीपरदार पैर मेरी तरफ़ बढ़ाकर कहा—शौक से लीजिए, यह कदम हाजिर है, जितने बोसे चाहे लीजिए, बेहिसाब मामले हैं, मुझसे कसम ले लीजिए जो मैं गिनूँ, जब तक आपका मुंह न थक जाए, लिए जाइए ! मेरे लिए इससे बढ़कर खुशनसीबी का क्या मौका होगा ? औरों को जो बात बड़े जप-तप, बड़े संयम-व्रत से मिलती है, वह मुझे बैठे-बिठाये बग़ैर हड़-फिटकरी लगाए हासिल हो गयी। वल्लाह, हूं मैं भी खुशनसीब । आप अपने दोस्त-अहबाब, आत्मीय-स्वजन जो हों, उन सबको लायें तो और भी अच्छा, मेरे यहां सबको छूट है ! 
    हंसी के पर्दे में यह जो जुल्म बड़े बाबू कर रहे थे उस पर शायद अपने दिल में उनको नाज हो। इस मनहूस तकदीर का बुरा हो, जो इस दरवाज़े का भिखारी बनाए हुए है। जी में तो आया कि हज़रत के बढ़े हुए पैर को खींच लूं और आपको जिन्दगी-भर के लिए सबक दे दूँ कि बदनसीबों से दिल्लगी करने का यह मजा हैं मगर बदनसीबी अगर दिल पर जब्र न कराये, जिल्लत का अहसास न पैदा करे तो वह बदनसीबी क्यों कहलाए। मैं भी एक जमाने में इसी तरह लोगों को तकलीफ पहुँचाकर हंसता था। उस वक्त इन बड़े बाबुओं की मेरी निगाह में कोई हस्ती न थी। कितने ही बड़े बाबुओं को रुलाकर छोड़ दिया। कोई ऐसा प्रोफेसर न था, जिसका चेहरा मेरी सूरत देखते ही पीला न पड़ जाता हो। हजार-हजार रुपया पाने वाले प्रोफेसरों की मुझसे कोर दबकी थी। ऐसे क्लर्को को मैं समझता ही क्या था। लेकिन अब वह जमाना कहां। दिल में पछताया कि नाहक कदमबोसी का लफ़्ज जबान पर लाया। मगर अपनी बात कहना जरुरी था। मैं पक्का इरादा करके अया था कि उस ड्यौढ़ी से आज कुछ लेकर ही उठूंगा। मेरे धीरज और बड़े बाबू के इस तरह जान-बूझकर अनजान बनने में रस्साकशी थी। दबी ज़बान से बोला—हुजूर, ग्रेजुएट हूँ।
    शुक्र है, हज़ार शुक्र हैं, बड़े बाबू हंसे। जैसे हांडी उबल पड़ी हो। वह गरज और वह करख्त आवाज न थी। मेरा माथा रगड़ना आखिर कहां तक असर न करता। शायद असर को मेरी दुआ से दुश्मनी नहीं। मेरे कान बड़ी बेक़रारी से वे लफ़्ज सुनने के लिए बेचैन हो रहे थे जिनसे मेरी रुह को खुशी होगी। मगर आह, जितनी मायूसी इन कानों को हुई है उतनी शायद पहाड़ खोदने वाले फ़रहाद को भी न हुई होगी। वह मुस्कराहट न थी, मेरी तक़दीर की हंसी थी। हुजूर ने फ़रमाया—बड़ी खुशी की बात है, मुल्क और क़ौम के लिए इससे ज्यादा खुशी की बात और क्या हो सकती है। मेरी दिली तमन्ना है, मुल्क का हर एक नौजवान ग्रेजुएट हो जाए। ये ग्रेजुएट ज़िन्दगी के जिस मैदान में जाय, उस मैदान को तरक्की ही देगा—मुल्की, माली, तमद्दुनी (मजहबी) ग़रज कि हर एक किस्म की तहरीक का जन्म और तरक्की ग्रेजुएटों ही पर मुनहसर है। अगर मुल्क में ग्रेजुएटों का यह अफ़सोसनाक अकाल न होता तो असहयोग की तहरीक क्यों इतनी जल्दी मुर्दा हो जाती ! क्यों बने हुए रंगे सियार, दग़ाबाज जरपस्त लीडरों को डाकेजनी के ऐसे मौके मिलते!  तबलीग क्यों मुबल्लिगे अले हुस्सलाम की इल्लत बनती! ग्रेजुएट में सच और झूठ की परख, निगाह का फैलाव और जांचने-तोलने की क़ाबलियत होना जरुरी बात है। मेरी आंखें तो ग्रेजुएटों को देखकर नशे के दर्जे तक खुशी से भर उठती हैं। आप भी खुदा के फ़जल से अपनी क़िस्म की बहुत अच्छी मिसाल हैं, बिल्कुल आप-टू-डेट। यह शेरवानी तो बरकत एण्ड को की दुकान की सिली हुई होगी। जूते भी डासन के हैं। क्यों न हो। आप लोंगों ने कौम की जिन्दगी के मैयार को बहुत ऊंचा बना दिया है और अब वह बहुत जल्द अपनी मंजिल पर पहुँचेगी। ब्लैकबर्ड पेन भी है, वेस्ट एण्ड की रिस्टवाच भी है। बेशक अब कौमी बेड़े को ख्वाजा खिज़र की जरुरत भी नहीं।

----------


## Rajeev

२
वह उनकी मिन्नत न करेगा।
हाय तक़दीर और वाय तक़दीर ! अगर जानता कि यह शेरवानी और फ़ाउंटेनपेन और रिस्टवाज यों मज़ाक का निशाना बनेगी, तो दोस्तों का एहसान क्यों लेता। नमाज़ बख्शवाने आया था, रोज़े गले पड़े। किताबों में पढ़ा था, ग़रीबी की हुलिया ऐलान है अपनी नाकामी का, न्यौता देना है अपनी जिल्लत कों। तजुर्बा भी यही कहता था। चीथड़े लगाये हुए भिखमंगों को कितनी बेदर्दी से दुतकारता हूँ लेकिन जब कोई हजरत सूफी-साफ़ी बने हुए, लम्बे-लम्बे बाल कंधों पर बिखेरे, सुनहरा अमामा सर पर बांका-तिरछा शान से बांधे, संदली रंग का नीचा कुर्ता पहने, कमरे में आ पहुँचते हैं तो मजबूर होकर उनकी इज्जत करनी पड़ती है और उनकी पाकीज़गी के बारे में हजारों शुबहे पैदा होने पर भी छोटी-छोटी रक़म जो उनकी नज़र की जाती हे, वह एक दर्जन भिखारियों को अच्छा खाना खिलाने के सामान इकट्ठा कर देती। पुरानी मसल है—भेस से ही भीख मिलती है। पर आज यह बात ग़लत साबित हो गयी । अब बीवी साहिबा की वह तम्बीह याद आयी जो उसने चलते वक्त दी थी—क्यों बेकार अपनी बइज्जती कराने जा रहे हो। वह साफ़ समझेंगे कि यह मांगे-जांचे का ठाठ है। ऐसे रईस होते तो मेरे दरवाजे पर आते क्यों। उस वक्त मैंने इस तम्बीह को बीवी की कमनिगाह और उसका गंवारपन समझा था। पर अब मालूम हुआ कि गंवारिनें भी कभी-कभी सूझ की बातें कहते हैं। मगर अब पछताना बेकार है। मैंने आज़िज़ी से कहा—हुजूर, कहीं मेरी भी परवरिश फ़रमायें।
बड़े बाबू ने मेरी तरफ़ इस अन्दाज से देखा जैसे मैं किसी दूसरी दुनिया का कोई जानवर हूँ और बहुत दिलासा देने के लहजे में बोले—आपकी परवरिश खुदा करेगा। वही सबका रज्ज़ाक है, दुनिया जब से शुरु हुई तब से तमाम शायर, हकीम और औलिया यही सिखाते आये हैं कि खुदा पर भरोसा रख और हम हैं कि उनकी हिदायत को भूल जाते हैं। लकिन खैर, मैं आपको नेक सलाह देने में कंजूसी न करुँगा। आप एक अखबार निकाल लीजिए। यकीन मानिए इसके लिए बहुत ज्यादा पढ़े-लिखे होने की जरुरत नहीं और आप तो खुदा के फ़ज़ल से ग्रेजुएट है।, स्वादिष्ट तिलाओं और स्तम्भन-बटियों के नुस्खें लिखिए। तिब्बे अकबर में आपको हज़ारों नुस्खे मिलेंगे। लाइब्रेरी जाकर नकल कर लाइए और अखबार में नये नाम से छापिए। कोकशास्त्र तो आपने पढ़ा ही होगा अगर न पढ़ा हो तो एक बार पढ़ जाइए और अपने अखबार में शादी के मर्जो के तरीके लिखिए। कामेन्द्रिय के नाम जिंतने ज्यादा आ सकें, बेहतर है फिर देखिए कैसे डाक्टर और प्रोफेसर और डिप्टी कलेक्टर आपके भक्त हो जाते हैं। इसका खयाल रहे कि यह काम हकीमाना अन्दाज़ से किया जाए। ब्योपारी और हकीमाना अन्दाज में थोड़ा फ़र्क़ है, ब्योपारी सिर्फ़ अपनी दवाओं की तारीफ़ करता है, हकीम परिभाषाओं और सूक्तियों को खोलकर अपने लेखों को इल्मी रंग देता है। ब्योपारी की तारीफ से लोग चिढ़ते हैं, हकीम की तारीफ़ भरोसा दिलाने वाली होती है। अगर इस मामले में कुछ समझने-बूझने की जरुरत हो तो रिसाला ‘दरवेश’ हाज़िर हैं अगर इस काम में आपको कुछ दिक्कत मालूम होती हो, तो स्वामी श्रद्धानन्द की खिदमत में जाकर शुद्धि पर आमादगी जाहिर कीजिए—फिर देखिए आपकी कितनी खातिर-तवाजों होती है। इतना समझाये देता हूँ कि शुद्धि के लिए फौरन तैयार न हो जाइएगा। पहले दिन तो दो-चार हिन्दू धर्म की किताबें मांग लाइयेगा। एक हफ्ते के बाद जाकर कुछ एतराज कीजिएगा। मगर एतराज ऐसे हो जिनका जवाब आसानी से दिया जा सके इससे स्वामीजी को आपकी छान-बीन और जानने की ख्वाहिश का यकीन हो जायेगा। बस, आपकी चांदी है। आप इसके बाद इसलाम की मुखालिफत पर दो-एक मजमून या मजमूनों का सिलसिला किसी हिन्दू रिसाले में लिख देंगे तो आपकी जिन्दगी और रोटी का मसला हल हो जाएगा। इससे भी सरल एक नुस्खा है—तबलीग़ी मिशन में शरीक हो जाइए, किसी हिन्दू औरत, खासकर नौजवान बेवा, पर डोरे डालिए। आपको यह देखकर हैरत होगी कि वह कितनी आसानी से आपसे मुहब्बत करने लग जाती है। आप उसकी अंधेरी जिन्दगी के लिए एक मशाल साबित होंगे। वह उज़ नहीं करती, शौक से इसलाम कबूल कर लेगी। बस, अब आप शहीदों में दाखिल हो गए। अगर जरा एहतियात से काम करते रहें तो आपकी जिन्दगी बड़े चैन से गुजरेगी। एक ही खेवे में दीनो-दुनिया दोनों ही पार हैं। जनाब लीडर बन जाएंगे वल्लाह, एक हफ्ते में आपका शुमार नामी-गरामी लोगों में होने लगेगा, दीन के सच्चे पैरोकार। हजारों सीधे-सादे मुसलमान आपकों दीन की डूबती हुई किश्ती का मल्लाह समझेंगे। फिर खुदा के सिवा और किसी को खबर न होगी कि आपके हाथ क्या आता है और वह कहां जाता है और खुदा कभी राज नहीं खोला करता, यह आप जानते ही हैं। ताज्जुब है कि इन मौकों पर आपकी निगाह क्यों नहीं जाती ! मैं तो बुड्ढा हो गया और अब कोई नया काम नहीं सीख सकता, वर्ना इस वक्त लीडरों का लीडर होता।
इस आग की लपट जैसे मज़ाक ने जिस्म में शोले पैदा कर दिये। आंखों से चिनगारियां निकलने लगीं। धीरज हाथ से छूटा जा रहा था। मगर कहरे दरवेश बर जाने दरवेश(भिखारी का गुस्सा अपनी जान पर) के मुताबिक सर झुकाकर खड़ा रहा। जितनी दलीलें दिमाग में कई दिनों से चुन-चुनकर रखी थीं, सब धरी रह गयीं। बहुत सोचने पर भी कोई नया पहलू ध्यान में न आया। यों खुदा के फ़ज़ल से बेवकूफ़ या कुन्दजेहन नहीं हूँ, अच्छा दिमाग पाया है। इतने सोच-विचार से कोई अच्छी-सी गजल हो जाती। पर तबीयत ही तो है, न लड़ी। इत्तफाक से जेब में हाथ डाला तो अचानक याद आ गया कि सिफारिशी खतों का एक पोथा भी साथ लाया हूँ। रोब का दिमाग पर क्या असर पड़ता है इसका आज तजुर्बा हो गया। उम्मीद से चेहरा फूल की तरह खिल उठा।

----------


## Rajeev

३
खतों का पुलिन्दा हाथ में लेकर बोला—हुजूर, यह चन्द खत हैं इन्हें मुलाहिजा फरमा लें।
बड़े बाबू ने बण्डल लेकर मेज़ पर रख दिया और उस पर एक उड़ती हुई नज़र डालकर बोले—आपने अब तक इन मोतियों को क्यों छिपा रक्खा था ?
मेरे दिल में उम्मीद की खुशी का एक हंगामा बरपा हो गया। जबान जो बन्द थी, खुल गयी। उमंग से बोला—हुजूर की शान-शौकत ने मुझ पर इतना रोब डाल दिया और कुछ ऐसा जादू कर दिया कि मुझे इन खतों की याद न रही। हुजूर से मैं बिना नमक-मिर्च लगाये सच-सच कहता हूँ कि मैंने इनके लिए किसी तरह की कोशिश या सिफारिश नहीं पहुँचायी। किसी तरह की दौड़-भाग नहीं की।
बड़े बाबू ने मुस्कराकर कहा—अगर आप इनके लिए ज्यादा से ज्यादा दौड़-भाग करने में भी अपनी ताक़त खर्च करते तो भी मैं आपको इसके लिए बुरा-भला न कहता। आप बेशक बड़े खुशनसीब हैं कि यह नायाब चीज़ आपकों बेमांग मिल गई, इसे जिन्दगी के सफ़र का पासपोर्ट समझिए। वाह, आपकों खुदा के फ़ज़ल से एक एक़ से एक कद्रदान नसीब हुए। आप जहीन हैं, सीधे-सच्चे हैं, बेलौस हैं, फर्माबरदार है। ओफ्फोह, आपके गुणों की तो कोई इन्तहा ही नहीं है। कसम खुदा की, आपमें तो तमाम भीतरी और बाहरी कमाल भरे हुए हैं। आपमें सूझ-बूझ गम्भीरता, सच्चाई, चौकसी, कुलीनता, शराफत, बहादुरी, सभी गुण मौजूद हैं। आप तो नुमाइश में रखे जाने के क़ाबिल मालूम होते हैं कि दुनिया आपकों हैरत की निगाह से देखे तो दांतों तले उंगली दबाये। आज किसी भले का मुंह देखकर उठा था कि आप जैसे पाकीजा आदमी के दर्शन हुए। यह वे गुण हैं जो जिन्दगी के हर एक मैदान में आपको शोहरत की चोटी तक पहुँचा सकते हैं। सरकारी नौकरी आप जैसे गुणियों की शान के क़ाबिल नहीं। आपकों यह कब गवारा होगा। इस दायरे में आते ही आदमी बिलकुल जानवर बन जाता है। बोलिए, आप इसे मंजूर कर सकते हैं ? हरगिज़ नहीं।
मैंने डरते-डरते कहा—जनाब, जरा इन लफ्जों को खोलकर समझा दीजिए। आदमी के जानवर बनजाने से आपकी क्या मंशा है?
बड़े बाबू ने त्योरी चढ़ाते हुए कहा—या तो कोई पेचीदा बात न थी जिसका मतलब खोलकर बतलाने की जरुरत हो। तब तो मुझे बात करने के अपने ढंग में कुछ तरमीम करनी पड़ेगी। इस दायरे के उम्मीदवारों के लिए सबसे जरुरी और लाज़िमी सिफ़त सूझ-बूझ है। मैं नहीं कह सकता कि मैं जो कुछ कहना चाहता हूँ, वह इस लफ्ज से अदा होता है या नहीं। इसका अंग्रेजी लफ्ज है इनटुइशन—इशारे के असली मतलब को समझना। मसलन अगर सरकार बहादुर यानी हाकिम जिला को शिकायत हो कि आपके इलाके में इनकमटैक्स कम वसूल होता है तो आपका फ़र्ज है कि उसमें अंधाधुन्ध इजाफ़ा करें। आमदनी की परवाह न करें। आमदनी का बढ़ना आपकी सूझबूझ पर मुनहसर है! एक हल्की-सी धमकी काम कर जाएगी और इनकमटैक्स दुगुना-तिगुना हो जाएगा। यकीनन आपकों इस तरह अपना ज़मीर (अन्त:करण) बेचना गवारा न होगा।
मैंने समझ लिया कि मेरा इम्तहान हो रहा है, आशिकों जैसे जोश और सरगर्मी से बोला—मैं तो इसे जमीर बेचना नहीं समझता, यह तो नमक का हक़ है। मेरा ज़मीर इतना नाज़ुक नहीं है।
बड़े बाबू ने मेरी तरफ़ क़द्रदानी की निगाह से देखकर कहा—शाबाश, मुझे तुमसे ऐसे ही जवाब की उम्मीद थी। आप मुझे होनहार मालूम होते हैं। लेकिन शायद यह दूसरी शर्त आपको मंजूर न हो। इस दायरे के मुरीदों के लिए दूसरी शर्त यह है कि वह अपने को भूल जाएं। कुछ आया आपकी समझ में ?
मैंने दबी जबान में कहा—जनाब को तकलीफ़ तो होगी मगर जरा फिर इसको खोलकर बतला दीजिए।
बड़े बाबू ने त्योरियों पर बल देते हुए कहा—जनाब, यह बार-बार का समझाना मुझे बुरा मालूम होता है। मैं इससे ज्यादा आसान तरीक़े पर खयालों को ज़ाहिर नहीं कर सकता। अपने को भूल जाना बहुत ही आम मुहावरा हैं। अपनी खुदी को मिटा देना, अपनी शख्सियत को फ़ना कर देना, अपनी पर्सनालिटी को खत्म कर देना। आपकी वज़ा-कज़ा से आपके बोलने, बात करने के ढंग से, आपके तौर-तरीकों से आपकी हिन्दियत मिट जानी चाहिए। आपके मज़हबी, अखलाकी और तमद्दुनी असरों का बिलकुल ग़ायब हो जाना ज़रुर हैं। मुझे आपके चेहरे से मालूम हो रहा है कि इस समझाने पर भी आप मेरा मतलब नहीं समझ सके। सुनिए, आप ग़ालिबन मुसलमान हैं। शायद आप अपने अक़ीदों में बहुत पक्के भी हों। आप नमाज़ और रोज़े के पाबन्द हैं?
मैंने फ़ख से कहा—मैं इन चीजों का उतना ही पाबन्द हूँ जितना कोई मौलवी हो सकता हैं। मेरी कोई नमाज़ क़ज़ा नहीं हुई। सिवाय उन वक्तों के जब मैं बीमार था।
बड़े बाबू ने मुस्कराकर कहा—यह तो आपके अच्छे अखलाक ही कह देते हैं। मगर इस दायरे में आकर आपकों अपने अक़ीदे और अमल में बहुत कुछ काट-छांत करनी पड़ेगी। यहां आपका मज़हब मज़हबियत का जामा अख्तियार करेगा। आप भूलकर भी अपनी पेशानी को किसी सिजदे में न झुकाएं, कोई बात नहीं। आप भूलकर भी ज़कात के झगड़े में न फूसें, कोई बात नहीं। लेकिन आपको अपने मजहब के नाम पर फ़रियाद करने के लिए हमेशा आगे रहना और दूसरों को आमादा करना होगा। अगर आपके ज़िले में दो डिप्टी कलक्टर हिन्दू हैं और मुसलमान सिर्फ़ एक, तो आपका फ़र्ज होगा कि हिज एक्सेलेंसी गवर्नर की खिदमत में एक डेपुटेशन भेजने के लिए कौम के रईसों में आमादा करें। अगर आपको मालूम हो कि किसी म्युनिसिपैलिटी ने क़साइयों को शहर से बाहर दूकान रखने की तजवीज़ पास कर दी है तो आपका फ़र्ज होगा कि कौम के चौधरियों को उस म्युनिसिपैलिटी का सिर तोड़ने के लिए तहरीक करें। आपको सोते-जागते, उठते-बैठते जात-पॉँत का राग अलापना चाहिए। मसलन इम्तहान के नतीजों में अगर आपको मुसलमान विद्यार्थियों की संख्या मुनासिब से कम नज़र आये तो आपको फौरन चांसकर के पास एक गुमनाम ख़त लिख भेजना होगा कि इस मामले में जरुर ही सख्ती से काम लिया गया है। यह सारी बातें उसी इनटुइशनवाली शर्त के भीतर आ जाती हैं। आपको साफ़-साफ़ शब्दों में या इशारों से यह काम करने से लिए हिदायत न की जाएगी। सब कुछ आपकी सूझ-सूझ पर मुनहसर होगा। आपमें यह जौहर होगा तो आप एक दिन जरुर ऊंचे ओहदे पर पहुँचेंगे। आपको जहां तक मुमकिन हो, अंग्रेजी में लिखना और बोलना पड़ेगा। इसके बग़ैर हुक्काम आपसे खुश न होंगे। लेकिन क़ौमी ज़बान की हिमायत और प्रचार की सदा आपकी ज़बान से बराबर निकलती रहनी चाहिए। आप शौक़ से अखबारों का चन्दा हज़म करें, मंगनी की किताबें पढ़ें चाहे वापसी के वक्त किताब के फट-चिंथ जाने के कारण आपको माफ़ी ही क्यों न मांगनी पड़े, लेकिन जबान की हिमायत बराबर जोरदार तरीकें से करते रहिए। खुलासा यह कि आपको जिसका खाना उसका गाना होगा। आपकों बातों से, काम से और दिल से अपने मालिक की भलाई में और मजबूती से उसको जमाये रखने में लगे रहना पड़ेगा। अगर आप यह खयाल करते हों कि मालिक की खिदमत के ज़रिये कौम की खिदमत की करुंगा तो यह झूठ बात है, पागलपन है, हिमाक़त है। आप मेरा मतलब समझ गये होंगे। फ़रमाइए, आप इस हद तक अपने को भूल सकते हैं?
मुझे जवाब देने में जरा देर हुई। सच यह है कि मैं भी आदमी हूँ और बीसवीं सदी का आदमी हूँ। मैं बहुत जागा हुआ न सही, मगर बिलकुल सोया हुआ भी नहीं हूँ, मैं भी अपने मुल्क और क़ौम को बुलन्दी पर देखना चाहता हूँ। मैंने तारीख पढ़ी है और उससे इसी नतीजे पर पहुँचा हूँ कि मज़हब दुनिया में सिर्फ एक है और उसका नाम है—दर्द। मज़हब की मौजूदा सूरत धड़ेबंदी के सिवाय और कोई हैसियत नहीं रखती। खतने या चोटी से कोई बदल नहीं जाता। पूजा के लिए कलिसा, मसजिद, मन्दिर की मैं बिलकुल जरुरत नहीं समझता। हॉँ, यह मानता हूँ कि घमण्ड और खुदगरजी को दबाये रखने के लिए कुछ करना जरुरी है। इसलिए नहीं कि उससे मुझे जन्नत मिलेगी या मेरी मुक्ति होगी, बल्कि सिर्फ़ इसलिए कि मुझे दूसरों के हक़ छीनने से नफ़रत होगी। मुझमें खुदी का खासा जुज़ मौजूद है। यों अपनी खुशी से कहिए तो आपकी जूतियॉँ सीधी करुँ लकिन हुकूमत की बरदाश्त नहीं। महकूम बनना शर्मनाक समझता हूँ। किसी ग़रीब को जुल्म का शिकार होते देखकर मेरे खून में गर्मी पैदा हो जाती है। किसी से दबकर रहने से मर जाना बेहतर समझता हूँ। लेकिन खयाल हालतों पर तो फ़तह नहीं पा सकता। रोज़ी फ़िक्र तो सबसे बड़ी। इतने दिनों के बाद बड़े बाबू की निगाहे करम को अपनी ओर मुड़ता देखकर मैं इसके सिवा कि अपना सिर झुका दूँ, दूसरा कर ही क्या सकता था। बोला- जनाब, मेरी तरफ़ से भरोसा रक्खें। मालिक की खिदमत में अपनी तरफ़ से कुछ उठा न रक्खूँगा।
‘ग़ैरत को फ़ना कर देना होगा।’
‘मंजूर।’
‘शराफत के जज्बों को उठाकर ताक़ पर रख देना होगा।’
‘मंजूर।’
‘मुखबिरी करनी पड़ेगी?’
‘मंजूर।’
‘तो बिस्मिल्लाह, कल से आपका नाम उम्मीदवारों की फ़ेहरिस्त में लिख दिया जायेगा ।’
मैंने सोचा था कल से कोई जगह मिल जायेगी। इतनी जिल्लत क़बूल करने के बाद रोजी की फ़िक से तो आज़ाद हो जाऊँगा। अब यह हक़ीकत खुली। बरबस मुंह से निकला—और जगह कब तक मिलेगी?
बड़े बाबू हंसे, वही दिल दुखानेवाली हंसी जिसमें तौहीन का पहलू खास था—जनाब, मैं कोई ज्योतिषी नहीं, कोई फ़कीर-दरवेश नहीं, बेहतर है इस सवाल का जवाब आप किसी औलिया से पूछें। दस्तरखान बिछा देना मेरा काम है। खाना आयेगा और वह आपके हलक में जायेगा, यह पेशीनगोई मैं नहीं कर सकता।
मैंने मायूसी के साथ कहा—मैं तो इससे बड़ी इनायत का मुन्तज़िर था।
बड़े बाबू कुर्सी से उठकर बोले—क़सम खुदा की, आप परले दर्जे के कूड़मग्ज़ आदमी हैं। आपके दिमाग में भूसा भरा है। दस्तरखान का आ जाना आप कोई छोटी बात समझते हैं? इन्तज़ार का मज़ा आपकी निगाह में कोई चीज़ ही नहीं? हालांकि इन्तजार में इन्सान उमरें गुज़ार सकता है। अमलों से आपका परिचय हो जाएगा। मामले बिठाने, सौदे पटाने के सुनहरे मौके हाथ आयेंगे। हुक्काम के लड़के पढ़ाइये। अगर गंडे-तावीज का फ़न सीख लीजिए तो आपके हक़ में बहुत मुफ़ीद हो। कुछ हकीमी भी सीख लीजिए। अच्छे होशियार सुनारों से दोस्ती पैदा किजिए,क्योंकि आपको उनसे अक्सर काम पड़ेगा। हुक्काम की औरतें आप ही के मार्फ़त अपनी जरुरतें पूरी करायेंगी। मगर इन सब लटकों से ज्यादा कारगर एक और लटका है, अगर वह हुनर आप में है, तो यक़ीनन आपके इन्तजार की मुद्दत बहुत कुछ कम हो सकती है। आप बड़े-बड़े हाकिमों के लिए तफ़रीह का सामान जुटा सकते हैं !
बड़े बाबू मेरी तरफ़ कनखियों से देखकर मुस्कराये। तफ़रीह के सामान से उनका क्या मतलब है, यह मैं न समझ सका। मगर पूछते हुए भी डर लगता था कि कहीं बड़े बाबू बिगड़ न जाएं और फिर मामला खराब हो जाए। एक बेचैनी की-सी हालत में जमीन की तरफ ताकने लगा।
बड़े बाबू ताड़ तो गये कि इसकी समझ में मेरी बात न आयी लेकिन अबकी उनकी त्योरियों पर बल नहीं पड़े। न ही उनके लहजे में हमदर्दी की झलक फ़रमायी—यह तो ग़ैर-मुमकिन है किक आपने बाज़ार की सैर न की हो।
मैंने शर्माते हुए कहा—नहीं हुजूर, बन्दा इस कूचे को बिलकुल नहीं जानता।
बड़े बाबू—तो आपको इस कूचे की खाक छाननी पड़ेगी। हाकिम भी आंख-कान रखते हैं। दिन-भर की दिमागी थकन के बाद स्वभावत: रात को उनकी तबियत तफ़रीह की तरफ़ झुकती हैं। अगर आप उनके लिए ऑंखों को अच्छा लगनेवाले रुप और कानों को भानेवाले संगीत का इन्तज़ाम सस्ते दामों कर सकते हैं या कर सकें तो...
मैंने किसी क़दर तेज़ होकर कहा—आपका कहने का मतलब यह है कि मुझे रुप की मंड़ी की दलाली करनी पड़ेगी ?
बड़े बाबू—तो आप तेज़ क्यों होते हैं, अगर अब तक इतनी छोटी-सी बात आप नहीं समझे तो यह मेरा क़सूर है या आपकी अक्ल का !
मेरे जिस्म में आग लग गयी। जी में आया कि बड़े बाबू को जुजुत्सू के दो-चार हाथ दिखाऊँ, मगर घर की बेसरोसामानी का खयाल आ गया। बीवी की इन्तजार करती हुई आंखें और बच्चों की भूखी सूरतें याद आ गयीं। जिल्लत का एक दरिया हलक़ से नीचे ढकेलते हुए बोला—जी नहीं, मैं तेज़ नहीं हुआ था। ऐसी बेअदबी मुझसे नहीं हो सकती। (आंखों में आंसू भरकर) जरुरत ने मेरी ग़ैरत को मिटा दिया है। आप मेरा नाम उम्मीदवारों में दर्ज कर दें। हालात मुझसे जो कुछ करायेंगे वह सब करुँगा और मरते दम तक आपका एहसानमन्द रहूँगा।
-‘खाके परवाना’से

----------


## Rajeev

राष्ट्र का सेवक

राष्ट्र के सेवक ने कहा—देश की मुक्ति का एक ही उपाय है और वह है नीचों के साथ भाईचारे का सुलूक, पतितों के साथ बराबरी को बर्ताव। दुनिया में सभी भाई हैं, कोई नीचा नहीं, कोई ऊंचा नहीं। 
    दुनिया ने जयजयकार की—कितनी विशाल दृष्टि है, कितना भावुक हृदय !
    उसकी सुन्दर लड़की इन्दिरा ने सुना और चिन्ता के सागर में डूब गयी। 
    राष्ट्र के सेवक ने नीची जात के नौजवान को गले लगाया। 
    दुनिया ने कहा—यह फ़रिश्ता है, पैग़म्बर है, राष्ट्र की नैया का खेवैया है।
    इन्दिरा ने देखा और उसका चेहरा चमकने लगा। 
    राष्ट्र का सेवक नीची जात के नौजवान को मंदिर में ले गया, देवता के दर्शन कराये और कहा—हमारा देवता ग़रीबी में है, जिल्लत में है ; पस्ती में हैं।
    दुनिया ने कहा—कैसे शुद्ध अन्त:करण का आदमी है ! कैसा ज्ञानी ! 
    इन्दिरा ने देखा और मुस्करायी। 
    इन्दिरा राष्ट्र के सेवक के पास जाकर बोली— श्रद्धेय पिता जी, मैं मोहन से ब्याह करना चाहती हूँ।
    राष्ट्र के सेवक ने प्यार की नजरों से देखकर पूछा—मोहन कौन हैं?
    इन्दिरा ने उत्साह-भरे स्वर में कहा—मोहन वही नौजवान है, जिसे आपने गले लगाया, जिसे आप मंदिर में ले गये, जो सच्चा, बहादुर और नेक है। 
    राष्ट्र के सेवक ने प्रलय की आंखों से उसकी ओर देखा और मुँह फेर लिया।
-‘प्रेम चालीसा’ से

----------


## Rajeev

आख़िरी तोहफ़ा

सारे शहर में सिर्फ एक ऐसी दुकान थी, जहॉँ विलायती रेशमी साड़ी मिल सकती थीं। और सभी दुकानदारों ने विलायती कपड़े पर कांग्रेस की मुहर लगवायी थी। मगर अमरनाथ की प्रेमिका की फ़रमाइश थी, उसको पूरा करना जरुरी था। वह कई दिन तक शहर की दुकानोंका चक्कर लगाते रहे, दुगुना दाम देने पर तैयार थे, लेकिन कहीं सफल-मनोरथ न हुए और उसके तक़ाजे बराबर बढ़ते जाते थे। होली आ रही थी। आख़िर वह होली के दिन कौन-सी साड़ी पहनेगी। उसके सामने अपनी मजबूरी को जाहिर करना अमरनाथ के पुरुषोचित अभिमान के लिए कठिन था। उसके इशारे से वह आसमान के तारे तोड़ लाने के लिए भी तत्पर हो जाते। आख़िर जब कहीं मक़सद पूरा न हुआ, तो उन्होंने उसी खास दुकान पर जाने का इरादा कर लिया। उन्हें यह मालूम था कि दुकान पर धरना दिया जा रहा है। सुबह से शाम तक स्वयंसेवक तैनात रहते हैं और तमाशाइयों की भी हरदम खासी भीड़ रहती है। इसलिए उस दुकान में जाने के लिए एक विशेष प्रकार के नैतिक साहस की जरुरत थी और यह साहस अमरनाथ में जरुरत से कम था। पड़े-लिखे आदमी थे, राष्ट्रीय भावनाओं से भी अपरिचित न थे, यथाशक्ति स्वदेशी चीजें ही इस्तेमाल करते थे। मगर इस मामले में बहुत कट्टर न थे। स्वदेशी मिल जाय तो बेहतर वर्ना विदेशी ही सही- इस उसूल के मानने वाले थे। और खासकर जब उसकी फरमाइश थी तब तो कोई बचाव की सूरत ही न थी। अपनी जरुरतों को तो वह शायद कुछ दिनों के लिए टाल भी देते, मगर उसकी फरमाइश तो मौत की तरह अटल है। उससे मुक्ति कहां ! तय कर लिया कि आज साड़ी जरुर लायेंगे। कोई क्यों रोके? किसी को रोकने का क्या अधिकर हैं? माना स्वदेशी का इस्तेमाल अच्छी बात है लेकिन किसी को जबर्दस्ती करने का क्या हक़ है? अच्छी आजादी की लड़ाई है जिसमें  व्यक्ति की आजादी का इतना बेदर्दी से खून हो ! 
    यों दिल को मजबूत करके वह शाम को दुकान पर पहुँचे। देखा तो पॉँच वालण्टियर पिकेटिंग कर रहे हैं और दुकान के सामने सड़क पर हज़ारों तमाशाई खड़े हैं। सोचने लगे, दुकान में कैसे जाएं। कई बार कलेजा मज़बूत किया और चले मगर बरामदे तक जाते-जाते हिम्मत ने जवाब दे दिया। 
    संयोग से एक जान-पहचान के पण्डितजी मिल गये। उनसे पूछा—क्यों भाई, यह धरना कब तक रहेगा? शाम तो हो गयी। 
    पण्डितजी ने कहा—इन सिरफिरों को सुबह और शाम से क्या मतलब, जब तक दुकान बन्द न हो जाएगी, यहां से न टलेंगे। कहिए, कुछ खरीदने को इरादा है? आप तो रेशमी कपड़ा नहीं खरीदते?
    अमरनाथ ने विवशता की मुद्रा बनाकर कहा—मैं तो नहीं खरीदता। मगर औरतों की फ़रमाइश को कैसे टालूँ।
    पण्डितजी ने मुस्कराकर कहा—वाह, इससे ज्यादा आसान तो कोई बात नहीं। औरतों को भी चकमा नहीं दे सकते? सौ हीले-हजार बहाने हैं। 
    अमरनाथ—आप ही कोई हीला सोचिए।
    पण्डितजी—सोचना क्या है, यहॉँ रात-दिन यही किया करते हैं। सौ-पचास हीले हमेशा जेबों में पड़े रहते हैं। औरत ने कहा, हार बनवा दो। कहा, आज ही लो। दो-चार रोज़ के बाद कहा, सुनार माल लेकर चम्पत हो गया। यह तो रोज का धन्धा है भाई। औरतों का काम फ़रमाइश करना है, मर्दो का काम उसे खूबसूरती से टालना है। 
    अमरनाथ—आप तो इस कला के पण्डित मालूम होते हैं ! 
    पण्डितजी—क्या करें भाई, आबरु तो बचानी ही पड़ती है। सूखा जवाब दें तो शर्मिदगी अलग हो, बिगड़ें वह अगल से, समझें, हमारी परवाह ही नहीं करते। आबरु का मामला हैं। आप एक काम कीजिए। यह तो आपने कहा ही होगा कि आजकल पिकेटिंग है?
    अमरनाथ—हां, यह तो बहाना कर चुका भाई, मगर वह सुनती ही नहीं, कहती है, क्या विलायती कपड़े दुनिया से उठ गये, मुझसे चले हो उड़ने! 
    पण्डितजी—तो मालूम होता है, कोई धुन की पक्की औरत है। अच्छा तो मैं एक तरकीब बताऊँ। एक खाली कार्ड का बक्स ले लो, उसमें पुराने कपड़े जलाकर भर लो। जाकर कह देना, मैं कपड़े लिये आता था, वालण्टियरों ने छीनकर जला दिये। क्यों, कैसी रेहगी?
    अमरनाथ—कुछ जंचती नहीं। अजी, बीस एतराज़ करेंगी, कहीं पर्दाफ़ाश हो जाय तो मुफ्त की शर्मिदगी उठानी पड़े। 
    पण्डितजी—तो मालूम हो गया, आप बोदे आदमी हैं और हैं भी आप कुछ ऐसे ही। यहॉँ तो कुछ इस शान से हीले करते हैं कि सच्चाई की भी उसके आगे धुल हो जाय। जिन्दगी यही बहाने करते गुजरी और कभी पकड़े न गये। एक तरकीब और है। इसी नमूने का देशी माल ले जाइए और कह दीजिए कि विलायती है। 
    अमरनाथ—देशी और विलायती की पहचान उन्हें मुझसे और आपसे कहीं ज्यादा हैं। विलायती पर तो जल्द विालयती का यक़ीन आयेगा नहीं, देशी की तो बात ही क्या है ! 
    एक खद्दरपोश महाशय पास ही खड़े यह बातचीत सुन रहे थे, बोल उठे— ए साहब, सीधी-सी तो बात है, जाकर साफ़ कह दीजिए कि मैं विदेशी कपड़े न लाऊंगा। अगर जिद करे तो दिन-भर खाना न खाइये, आप सीधे रास्ते पर आ जायेगी। 
    अमरनाथ ने उनकी तरफ कुछ ऐसी निगाहों से देखा जो कह रही थीं, आप इस कूचे को नहीं जानते और बोले—यह आप ही कर सकते हैं, मैं नहीं कर सकता। 
    खद्दरपोश—कर तो आप भी सकते हैं लेकिन करना नहीं चाहते। यहां तो उन लोगों में से हैं कि अगर विदेशी दुआ से मुक्ति भी मिलती हो तो उसे ठुकरा दें। 
    अमरनाथ—तो शायद आप घर में पिकेटिंग करते होंगे?
    खद्दरपोश—पहले घर में करके तब बाहर करते हैं भाई साहब। 
    खद्दरपोश साहब चले गये तो पण्डितजी बोले—यह महाशय तो तीसमारखां से भी तेज़ निकल। अच्छा तो एक काम कीजिए। इस दुकान के पिंछवाड़े एक दूसरा दरवाज़ा है, ज़रा अंधेरा हो जाय तो उधर चले जाइएगा, दायें-बायें किसी की तरफ़ न देखिएगा।
    अमरनाथ ने पण्डितजी को धन्यवाद दिया और जब अंधेरा हो गया तो दुकान के पिछवाड़े की तरफ जा पहुँचे। डर रहे थे, कहीं यहां भी घेरा न पड़ा हो। लेकिन मैदान खाली था। लपककर अन्दर गये, एक ऊंचे दामों की साड़ी ख़रीदी और बाहर निकले तो एक देवीजी केसरिया साड़ी पहने खड़ी थीं। उनको देखकर इनकी रुह फ़ना हो गयी, दरवाजे से बाहर पांव रखने की  हिम्मत नीं हुई। एक तरफ़ देखकर तेजी से निकल पड़े और कोई सौ कदम भागते हुए चले गये। कम्र का लिखा, सामने से एक बुढ़िया लाठी टेकती चली आ रही थी। आप उससे लड़ गये। बुढ़िया गिर पड़ी और लगी कोसने—अरे अभागे, यह जवानी बहुत दिन न रहेगी, आंखों में चर्बी छा गयी है, धक्के देता चलता है ! 
    अमरनाथ उसकी खुशामद करने लगे—माफ करो, मुझे रात को कुछ कम दिखाई पड़ता है। ऐनक घर भूल आया। 
    बुढ़िया का मिज़ाज ठण्डा हुआ, आगे बढ़ी और आप भी चले। एकाएक कानों में आवाज आयी, ‘बाबू साहब, जरा ठहरियेगा’ और वही केसरिया कपड़ोवाली देवीजी आती हुई दिखायी दीं। 
    अमरनाथ के पांव बंध गये। इस तरह कलेजा मजबूत करके खड़े हो गये जैसे कोई स्कूली लड़का मास्टर की बेंत के सामने खड़ा होता है। 
    देवीजी ने पास आकर कहा—आप तो ऐसे भागे कि मैं जैसे आपको काट खाऊँगी। आप जब पढ़े-लिखे आदमी होकर अपना धर्म नहीं समझते तो दुख होता है। देश की क्या हालत है, लोगों को खद्दर नहीं मिलता, आप रेशमी साड़ियां खरीद रहे हैं ! 
    अमरनाथ ने लज्जित होकर कहा—मैं सच कहता हूँ देवीजी, मैंने अपने लिए नहीं खरीदी, एक साहब की फ़रमाइश थीं 
    देवीजी ने झोली से एक चूड़ी लिकालकर उनकी तरफ़ बढ़ाते हुए कहा—ऐसे हीले रोज़ ही सुना करती हूँ। या तो आप उसे वापस कर दीजिए या लाइए हाथ मैं चूड़ी पहना दूँ। 
    अमरनाथ—शौक से पहना दीजिए। मैं उसे बड़े गर्व से पह
नूँगा। चूड़ी उस बलिदान का चिह्न है जो देवियों के जीवन की विशेषता है। चूड़ियां उन देवियों के हाथ में थीं जिनके नाम सुनकर आज भी हम आदर से सिर झुकाते हैं। मैं तो उसे शर्म की बात नहीं समझता। आप अगर और कोई चीज पहनाना चाहें तो वह भी शौक़ से पहना दीजिए। नारी पूजा की वस्तु है, उपेक्षा की नहीं। अगर स्त्री, जो क़ौम को पैदा करती हैं, चूड़ी पहनना अपने लिए गौरव की बात समझती है तो मर्दो के लिए चूड़ी पहनाना क्यों शर्म की बात हो?
    देवीजी को उनकी इस निर्लज्जता पर आश्चर्य हुआ मगर वह इतनी आसानी से अमरनाथ को छोड़नेवाली न थीं। बोलीं—आप बातों के शेर मालूम होते हैं। अगर आप हृदय से स्त्री को पूजा की वस्तु मानते हैं, तो मेरी यह विनती क्यों नहीं मान जाते?
    अमरनाथ-इसलिए कि यह साड़ी भी एक स्त्री की फरमाइश है।
    देवी-अच्छा चलिए, मैं आपके साथ चलूँगी, जरा देखूँ आपकी देवी जी किस स्वभाव की स्त्री हैं।
    अमरनाथ का दिल बैठ गया। बेचारा अभी तक बिना-ब्याहा था, इसलिए नहीं कि उसकी शादी न होती थी बल्कि इसलिए कि शादी को वह एक आजीवन कारावास समझता था। मगर वह आदमी रसिक स्वभाव के थे। शादी से अलग रहकर भी शादी के मजों से अपिरचित न थे। किसी ऐसे प्राणी की जरूरत उनके लिए अनिवार्य थी जिस पर वह अपने प्रेम को समर्पित कर सकें, जिसकी तरावट से वह अपनी रूखी-सूखी जिन्दगी को तरो-ताज़ा कर सकें, जिसके प्रेम की छाया में वह जरा देर के लिए ठण्डक पा सकें, जिसके दिल मे वह अपनी उमड़ी हुई जवानी की भावनाओं को बिखेरकर उनका उगना देख सकें। उनकी नज़र ने मालती को चुना था जिसकी शहर में घूम थी। इधर डेढ़-दो साल से वह इसी खलिहान के दाने चुना करते थे। देवीजी के आग्रह ने उन्हें थोड़ी देर के लिए उलझन में डाल दिया था। ऐसी शर्मिंदगी उन्हें जिन्दगी में कभी न हुई थी। बोले-आज तो वह एक न्योते में गई हैं, घर में न होंगी।
    देवीजी ने अविश्वास से हंसकर कहा-तो मैं समझ यह आपकी देवीजी का कुसूर नहीं, आपका कुसूर है।
    अमरनाथ ने लज्जित होकर कहा-मैं आपसे सच कहता हूँ, आज वह घर पर नहीं।
    देवी ने कहा-कल आ जाएंगी?
    अमरनाथ बोले-हां, कल आ जाएंगी।
    देवी-तो आप यह साड़ी मुझे दे दीजिए और कल यहीं आ जाइएगा, मैं आपके साथ चलूँगी। मेरे साथ दो-चार बहनें भी होंगी।

----------


## Rajeev

२
अमरनाथ ने बिना किसी आपत्ति के वह साड़ी देवीजी को दे दी और बोले-बहुत अच्छा, मैं कल आ जाऊँगा। मगर क्या आपको मुझ पर विश्वास नहीं है जो साड़ी की जमानत जरूरी है?
    देवीजी ने मुस्कराकर कहा-सच्ची बात तो यही है कि मुझे आप पर विश्वास नहीं।
    अमरनाथ ने स्वाभिमानपूर्वक कहा- अच्छी बात है, आप इसे ले जाएं।
    देवी ने क्षण-भर बाद कहा-शायद आपको बुरा लग रहा हो कि कहीं साड़ी गुम न हो जाए। इसे आप लेते जाइए, मगर कल आइए जरूर।
    अमरनाथ स्वाभिमान के मारे बगैर कुछ कहे घर की तरफ चल दिये, देवीजी ‘लेते जाइए लेते जाइए’ करती रह गयीं।
    अमरनाथ घर न जाकर एक खद्दर की दुकान पर गये और दो सूटों का खद्दर खरीदा। फिर अपने दर्जी के पास ले जाकर बोले-खलीफा, इसे रातों-रात तैयार कर दो, मुहंमागी सिलाई दूंगा।
    दर्जी ने कहा-बाबू साहब , आजकल तो होली की भीड़ है। होली से पहले तैयार न हो सकेंगे।
    अमरनाथ ने आग्रह करते हुए कहा-मैं मुंहमांगी सिलाई दूंगा, मगर कल दोपहर तक मिल जाए। मुझे कल एक जगह जाना है। अगर दोपहर तक न मिले तो फिर मेरे किस काम के न होंगे।
    दर्जी ने आधी सिलाई पेशगी ले ली और कल तैयार कर देने का वादा किया।
    अमरनाथ यहां से आश्वस्त होकर मालती की तरफ चले। क़दम आगे बढ़ते थे लेकिन दिल पीछे रहा जाता था। काश, वह उनकी इतनी विनती स्वीकार कर ले कि कल दो घण्टे के लिए उनके वीरान घर को रोशन करे! लेकिन यकीनन वह उन्हें खाली हाथ देखकर मुहं फेर लेगी, सीधे मुहं बात नहीं करेगी, आने का जिक्र ही क्या। एक ही बेमुरौवत है। तो कल आकर देवीजी से अपनी सारी शर्मनाक कहानी बयान कर दूँ? उस भोले चेहरे की निस्स्वार्थ उंमग उनके दिल में एक हलचल पैदा कर रही थी। उन आंखों में कितनी गंभीरता थी, कितनी सच्ची सहानुभूति, कितनी पवित्रता! उसके सीधे-सादे शब्दों में कर्म की ऐसी प्रेरणा थी, कि अमरनाथ का अपने इन्द्रिय-परायण जीवन पर शर्म आ रही थी। अब तक कांच के टुकड़े को हीरा समझकर सीने से लगाये हुए थे। आज उन्हें मालूम हुआ हीरा किसे कहते हैं। उसके सामने वह टुकड़ा तुच्छ मालूम हो रहा था। मालती की वह जादू-भरी चित्तवन, उसकी वह मीठी अदाएं, उसकी शोखियां और नखरे सब जैसे मुलम्मा उड़ जाने के बाद अपनी असली सूरत में नजर आ रहे थे और अमरनाथ के दिल में नफरत पैदा कर रहे थे। वह मालती की तरफ जा रहे थे, उसके दर्शन के लिए नहीं, बल्कि उसके हाथों से अपना दिल छीन लेने के लिए। प्रेम का भिखारी आज अपने भीतर एक विचित्र अनिच्छा का अनुभव कर रहा था। उसे आश्चर्य हो रहा था कि अब तक वह क्यों इतना बेखबर था। वह तिलिस्म जो मालती ने वर्षों के नाज-नखरे, हाव-भाव से बांधा था, आज किसी छू-मन्तर से तार-तार हो गया था।
    मालती ने उन्हें खाली हाथ देखकर त्योरियां चढ़ाते हुए कहा-साड़ी लाये या नहीं?
    अमरनाथ ने उदासीनता के ढंग से जवाब दिया-नहीं।
    मालती ने आश्चर्य से उनकी तरफ देखा-नही! वह उनके मुंह से यह शब्द सुनने की आदी न थी। यहां उसने सम्पूर्ण समर्पण पाया था। उसका इशारा अमरनाथ के लिए भाग्य-लिपि के समान था। बोली-क्यों?
    अमरनाथ- क्यों नहीं, नहीं लाये।
    मालती- बाजार में मिली न होगी। तुम्हें क्यों मिलने लगी, और मेरे लिए।
    अमरनाथ-नहीं साहब, मिली मगर लाया नहीं।
    मालती-आख़िर कोई वजह? रुपये मुझसे ले जाते।
    अमरनाथ-तुम खामख़ाह जलाती हो। तुम्हारे लिए जान देने को मैं हाज़िर रहा।
    मालती-तो शायद तुम्हें रुपये जान से भी ज्यादा प्यारे हों?
    अमरनाथ-तुम मुझे बैठने दोगी या नहीं? अमर मेरी सूरत से नफरत हो तो चला जाऊँ!
    मालती-तुम्हें आज हो क्या गया है, तुम तो इतने तेज मिजाज के न थे?
    अमरनाथ-तुम बातें ही ऐसी कर रही हो।
    मालती-तो आखिर मेरी चीज़ क्यों नहीं लाये?
    अमरनाथ ने उसकी तरफ़ बड़े वीर-भाव के साथ देखकर कहा-दुकान पर गया, जिल्लत उठायी और साड़ी लेकर चला तो एक औरत ने छीन ली। मैंने कहा, मेरी बीवी की फ़रमाइश है तो बोली-मैं उन्हीं को दूंगी, कल तुम्हारे घर आऊँगी।
    मालती ने शरारत-भरी नज़रों से देखते हुए कहा-तो यह कहिए आप दिल हथेली पर लिये फिर रहे थे। एक औरत को देखा और उसके कदमों पर चढ़ा दिया!
    अमरनाथ-वह उन औरतों में नहीं, जो दिलों की घात में रहती हैं।
    मालती-तो कोई देवी होगी? 
    अमरनाथ-मै उसे देवी ही समझता हूँ।
    मालती-तो आप उस देवी की पूजा कीजिएगा?
    अमरनाथ-मुझ जैसे आवारा नौजवान के लिए उस मन्दिर के दरवाजे बन्द हैं।
    मालती-बहुत सुन्दर होगी?
    अमरनाथ-न सुन्दर है, न रूपवाली, न ऐसी अदाएं कुछ, न मधुर भाषिणी, न तन्वंगी। बिलकुल एक मामूली मासूम लड़की है। लेकिन जब मेरे हाथ से उसने साड़ी छीन ली तो मैं क्या कर सकता हूँ। मेरी गैरत ने तो गवारा न किया कि उसके हाथ से साड़ी छीन लूँ। तुम्हीं इन्साफ करो, वह दिल में क्या कहती?
    मालती-तो तुम्हें इसकी ज्यादा परवाह है कि वह अपने दिल में क्या कहेगी। मैं क्या कहूँगी, इसकी जरा भी परवाह न थी! मेरे हाथ से कोई मर्द मेरी कोई चीज़ छीन ले तो देखूं, चाहे वह दूसरा कामदेव ही क्यों न हो।
    अमरनाथ-अब इसे चाहे मेरी कायरता समझो, चाहे हिम्मत की कमी, चाहे शराफ़त, मैं उसके हाथ से न छीन सका।
    मालती-तो कल वह साड़ी लेकर आयेगी, क्यों?
    अमरनाथ-जरूर आयेगी।
    मालती-तो जाकर मुंह धो आओ। तुम इतने नादान हो, यह मुझे मालूम न था। साड़ी देकर चले आये, अब कल वह आपको देने आयेगी! कुछ भंग तो नहीं खा गये!
    अमरनाथ-खैर, इसका इम्तहान कल ही हो जाएगा, अभी से क्यों बदगुमानी करती हो। तुम शाम को ज़रा देर के लिए मेरे घर तक चली चलना।
    मालती-जिससे आप कहें कि यह मेरी बीवी है!
    अमरनाथ-मुझे क्या खबर थी कि वह मेरे घर आने के लिए तैयार हो जाएगी, नहीं तो और कोई बहाना कर देता।
    मालती-तो आपकी साड़ी आपको मुबारक हो, मैं नहीं जाती।
    अमरनाथ-मैं तो रोज तुम्हारे घर आता हूँ, तुम एक दिन के लिए भी नहीं चल सकतीं?
    मालती ने निष्ठुरता से कहा-अगर मौक़ा आ जाए तो तुम अपने को मेरा शौहर कहलाना पसन्द करोगे? दिल पर हाथ रखकर कहना।
    अमरनाथ दिल में कट गये, बात बनाते हुए बोले-मालती, तुम मेरे साथ अन्याय कर रही हो। बुरा न मानना, मेरे व तुम्हारे बीच प्यार और मुहब्बत दिखलाने के बावजूद एक दूरी का पर्दा पड़ा था। हम दोनों एक-दूसरे की हालत को समझते थे और इस पर्दे का हटाने की कोशिश न करते थे। यह पर्दा हमारे सम्बन्धों की अनिवार्य शर्त था। हमारे बीच एक व्यापारिक समझौता-सा हो गया। हम दोनों उसकी गहराई में जाते हुए डरते थे। नहीं,बल्कि मैं डरता था और तुम जान-बूझकर न जाना चाहती थी। अगर मुझे विश्वास हो जाता कि तुम्हें जीवन-सहचरी बनाकर मैं वह सब कुछ पा जाऊँगा जिसका मैं अपने को अधिकारी समझता हूँ तो मैं अब तक कभी का तुमसे इसकी याचना कर चुका होता! लेकिन तुमने कभी मेरे दिल में यह विश्वास पैदा करने की परवाह न की। मेरे बारे में तुम्हें यह शक है, मैं नहीं कह सकता, तुम्हें यह शक करने का मैं ने कोई मौक़ा नहीं दिया और मैं कह सकता हूँ कि मैं उससे कहीं बेहतर शौहर बन सकता हूँ जितनी तुम बीवी बन सकती हो। मेरे लिए सिर्फ़ एतवार की जरूरत है और तुम्हारे लिए ज्यादा वज़नी और ज्यादा भौतिक चीज़ों की। मेरी स्थायी आमदनी पॉँच सौ से ज्यादा नहीं, तुमको इतने में सन्तोष न होगा। मेरे लिए सिर्फ इस इत्मीनान की जरूरत है कि तुम मेरी और सिर्फ मेरी हो। बोलो मंजूर है।
    मालती को अमरनाथ पर रहम आ गया। उसकी बातों में जो सच्चाई भरी हुई थी, उससे वह इनकार न कर सकी। उसे यह भी यकीन हो गया कि अमरनाथ की वफ़ा के पैर डगमगायेंगे नहीं। उसे अपने ऊपर इतना भरोसा था कि वह उसे रस्सी से मजबूत जकड़ सकती है, लेकिन खुद जकड़े जाने पर वह अपने को तैयार न कर सकी। उसकी जिन्दगी मुहब्बत की बाजीगरी में, प्रेम के प्रदर्शन में गुजरी थी। वह कभी इस, कभी उस शाख में चहकती फिरती थी, बैकेद, आजाद, बेबन्द। क्या वह चिड़िया पिंजरे में बन्द रह सकती है जिसकी जबान तरह-तरह के मजों की आदी हो गयी हो? क्या वह सूखी रोटी से तृप्त हो सकती है? इस अनुभूति ने उसे पिघला दिया। बोली-आज तुम बड़ा ज्ञान बघार रहे हो?
    अमरनाथ-मैंने तो केवल यथार्थ कहा है।
    मालती-अच्छा मैं कल चलूँगी, मगर एक घण्टे से ज्यादा वहां न रहूँगी।
    अमरनाथ का दिल शुक्रिये से भर उठा। बोला-मैं तुम्हारा बहुत कृतज्ञ हूँ मालती। अब मेरी आबरू बच जायेगी। नहीं तो मेरे लिए घर से निकलना मुश्किल हो जाता है। अब देखना यह है कि तुम अपना पार्ट कितनी खूबसूरती से अदा करती हो।
    मालती-उसकी तरफ़ से तुम इत्मीनान रखो। ब्याह नहीं किया मगर बरातें देखी हैं। मगर मैं डरती हूँ कहीं तुम मुझसे दगा न कर रहे हो। मर्दों का क्या एतबार।
    अमरनाथ ने निश्चल भाव से कहा-नहीं मालती, तुम्हारा सन्देह निराधार है। अगर यह जंजीर पैरों में डालने की इच्छा होती तो कभी का डाल चुका होता। फिर मुझ-से वासना के बन्दों का वहां गुज़र हीं कहां।

----------


## Rajeev

३
दूसरे दिन अमरनाथ दस बजे ही दर्जी की दुकान पर जा पहुँचे और सिर पर सवार होकर कपड़े तैयार कराये। फिर घर आकर नये कपड़े पहने और मालती को बुलाने चले। वहां देर हो गयी। उसने ऐसा तनाव-सिंगार किया कि जैसे आज बहुत बड़ा मोर्चा जितना है।
    अमरनाथ ने कहा-वह ऐसी सुन्दरी नहीं है जो तुम इतनी तैयारियॉँ कर रही हो।
    मालती ने बालों में कंघी करते हुए कहा-तुम इन बातों को नहीं समझ सकते, चुपचाप बैठे रहो।
    अमरनाथ-लेकिन देर जो हो रही है।
    मालती-कोई बात नहीं।
    भय की उस सहज आशंका ने, जो स्त्रियों की विशेषता है, मालती को और भी अधिक सर्तक कर दिया था। अब तक उसने कभी अमरनाथ की ओर विशेष रूप से कोई कृपा न की थी। वह उससे काफी उदासीनता का बर्ताव करती थी। लेकिन कल अमरनाथ की भंगिमा से उसे एक संकट की सूचना मिल चुकी थी और वह उस संकट का अपनी पूरी शक्ति से मुकाबला करना चाहती थी। शत्रु को तुच्छ और अपदार्थ समझना स्त्रियों क लिए कठिन है। आज अमरनाथ को अपने हाथ से निकलते वह अपनी पकड़ को मजबूत कर रही थी। अगर इस तरह की उसकी चीजें एक-एक करके निकल गयीं तो फिर वह अपनी प्रतिष्ठा कब तक बनाये रख सकेगी? जिस चीज पर उसका क़ब्जा है उसकी तरफ़ कोई आंख ही क्यों उठाये। राजा भी तो एक-एक अंगुल जमीन के पीछे जान देता है। वह इस नये शिकारी को हमेशा के लिए अपने रास्ते से हटा देना चाहती थी। उसके जादू को तोड़ देना चाहती थी।
शाम को वह परी जैसी, अपनी नौकरानी और नौकर को साथ लेकर अमरनाथ के घर चली। अमरनाथ ने सुबह दस बजे तक मर्दाने घर को जनानेपन का रंग देने में खर्चा किया था। ऐसी तैयारियां कर रखी थीं जैसे कोई अफ़सर मुआइना करने वाला हो। मालती ने घर में पैर रखा तो उसकी सफ़ाई और सजावट देखकर बहुत खुश हुई। जनाने हिस्से में कई कुर्सियां रखी थीं। बोली-अब लाओ अपनी देवीजी को मगर जल्द आना। वर्ना मैं चली जाऊँगी।
    अमरनाथ लपके हुए विलायती दुकान पर गये। आज भी धरना था। तमाशाइयों की वहीं भीड़। वहां देवी जी नहीं। पीछे की तरफ़ गये तो देवी जी एक लड़की के साथ उसी भेस में खड़ी थीं।
    अमरनाथ ने कहा-माफ़ कीजिएगा, मुझे देर हो गयी। मैं आपके वादे की याद दिलाने आया हूँ।
    देवीजी ने कहा-मैं तो आपका इन्तजार कर रही थी। चलो सुमित्रा, जरा आपके घर हो आयें। कितनी देर है?
    अमरनाथ-बहुत पास है। एक तांगा कर लूंगा।
    पन्द्रह मिनट में अमरनाथ दोनों को लिये घर पहुँचे। मालती ने देवीजी को देखा और देवीजी ने मालती को। एक किसी रईस का महल था, आलीशान; दूसरी किसी फ़कीर की कुटिया थी, छोटी-सी तुच्छ। रईस के महल में आडम्बर और प्रदर्शन था, फ़कीर की कुटिया में सादगी और सफ़ाई। मालती ने देखा, भोली लड़की है जिसे किसी तरह सुन्दर नहीं कह सकते। पर उसके भोलेपन और सादगी में जो आकर्षण था, उससे वह प्रभावित हुए बिना न रह सकी। देवीजी ने भी देखा, एक बनी-संवरी बेधड़क और घमण्डी औरत है जो किसी न किसी वजह से उस घर में अजनबी-सी मालूम हो रही है जैसे कोई जंगली जानवर पिंजरे में आ गया हो।
    अमरनाथ सिर झुकाये मुजरिमों की तरह खड़े थे और ईश्वर से प्रार्थना कर रहे थे कि किसी तरह आज पर्दा रह जाये।
    देवी ने आते ही कहा-बहन, आप भी सिर से पांव तक विदेशी कपड़े पहने हुई हैं?
    मालती ने अमरनाथ की तरफ़ देखकर कहा-मैं विदेशी और देशी के फेर में नहीं पड़ती। जो यह लाकर देते हैं वह पहनती हूँ। लाने वाले है ये, मैं थोड़े ही बाजार जाती हूँ।
    देवी ने शिकायत-भरी आंखों से अमरनाथ की तरफ देखकर कहा-आप तो कहते  थे यह इनकी फरमाइश है, मगर आप ही का क़सूर निकल आया।
    मालती-मेरे सामने इनसे कुछ मत कहो। तुम बाजार में भी दूसरे मर्दों से बातें कर सकती हो, जब वह बाहर चले जायं तो जितना चाहे कह-सुन लेना। मैं अपने कानों से नहीं सुनना चाहती।
    देवीजी-मैं कुछ कहती नहीं और बहनजी, मैं कह ही क्या कर सकती हूँ, कोई जबर्दस्ती तो है नहीं, बस विनती कर सकता हूँ।
    मालती-इसका मतलब यह है कि इन्हें अपने देश की भलाई का जरा भी ख्याल नहीं, उसका ठेका तुम्हीं ने ले लिया है। पढ़े-लिखे आदमी हैं, दस आदमी इज्ज़त करते हैं, अपना नफा-नुकसान समझ सकते हैं। तुम्हारी क्या हिम्मत कि उन्हें उपदेश देने बैठो, या सबसे ज्यादा अक्लमन्द तुम्हीं हो?
    देवीजी-आप मेरा मतलब गलत समझ रही हैं बहन।
    मालती-हॉँ, गलत तो समझूँगी ही, इतनी अक्ल कहां से लाऊँ कि आपकी बातों का मतलब समझूँ! खद्दर की साड़ी पहल ली, झोली लटका ली,  एक बिल्ला लगा लिया, बस अब अख्तियार है जहां चाहें आयें-जायें, जिससे चाहें हसें-बोलें, घर में कोई पूछता नहीं तो जेलखाने का भी क्या डर! मैं इसे हुड़दंगापन समझती हूँ, जो शरीफों की बहू-बेटियों को शोभा नहीं देता।
    अमरनाथ दिल में कटे जा रहे थे। छिपने के लिए बिल ढूंढ रहे थे। देवी की पेशानी पर जरा बल न था लेकिन आंखें डबडबा रही थीं।
    अमरनाथ ने मालती से जरा तेज स्वर में कहा-क्यों खामखाह किसी का दिल दुखाती हो? यह देवियां अपना ऐश-आराम छोड़कर यह काम कर रही हैं, क्या तुम्हें इसकी बिलकुल खबर नहीं?
    मालती-रहने दो, बहुत तारीफ़ न करो। जमाने का रंग ही बदला जा रहा है, मैं क्या करूँगी और तुम क्या करोगे। तुम मर्दों ने औरतों को घर में इतनी बुरी तरह कैद  किया कि आज वे रस्म-रिवाज, शर्म-हया को छोड़कर निकल आयी हैं और कुछ दिनों में तुम लोगों की हुकूमत का खातमा हुआ जाता है। विलायती और विदेशी तो दिखलाने के लिए हैं, असल में यह आजादी की ख्वाहिश है जो तुम्हें हासिल है। तुम अगर दो-चार शादियॉँ कर सकते हो तो औरत क्यों न करें! सच्ची बात यह है, अगर आंखें है तो अब खोलकर देखो। मुझे वह आजादी न चाहिए। यहां तो लाज ढोते हैं और मैं शर्म-हया को अपना सिंगार समझती हूँ।
    देवीजी ने अमरनाथ की तरफ फ़रियाद की आंखों से देखकर कहा-बहन ने औरतों को जलील करने की क़सम खा ली है। मैं बड़ी-बड़ी उम्मीदें लेकर आयी थी, मगर शायद यहां से नाकाम जाना पड़ेगा।
    अमरनाथ ने वह साड़ी उसको देते हुए कहा-नहीं, बिलकुल नाकाम तो आप नहीं जायेंगी, हां, जैसी कामयाबी की आपको उम्मीद थी वह न होगी।
    मालती ने डपटते हुए कहा-वह मेरी साड़ी है, तुम उसे नहीं दे सकते।
    अमरनाथ ने शर्मिंन्दा होते हुए कहा-अच्छी बात है, न दूंगा। देवीजी, ऐसी हालत में तो शायद आप मुझे माफ करेंगी।
    देवीजी चली गयी तो अमरनाथ ने त्योरियॉँ बदलकर कहा-यह तुमने आज मेरे मुंह में कालिख लगा दी। तुम इतनी बदतमीज और बदजबान हो, मुझे मालूम न था।
    मालती ने रोषपूर्ण स्वर में कहा-तो अपनी साड़ी उसे दे देती? मैंने ऐसी कच्ची गोलियां नहीं खेली। अब तो बदतमीज भी हूँ, बदज़बान भी, उस दिन इन बुराइयों में से एक भी न थी जब मेरी जूतियां सीधी करते थे? इस छोकरी ने मोहिनी डाल दी। जैसी रूह वैसे फरिश्ते। मुबारक हो।
    यह कहती हुई मालती बाहर निकली। उसने समझा था जबान चलाकर और ताक़त से वह उस लड़की को उखाड़ फेंकेगी लेकिन जब मालूम हुआ कि अमरनाथ आसानी से क़ाबू में आने वाला नहीं तो उसने फटकार बताई। इन दामों अगर अमरनाथ मिल सकता था तो बुरा न था। उससे ज्यादा कीमत वह उसके लिए दे न सकती थी।
    अमरनाथ उसके साथ दरवाजे तक आये जब वह तांगे पर बैठी तो बिनती करते हुए बोले-यह साड़ी दे दो न मालती, मैं तुम्हें कल इससे अच्छी साड़ी ला दूँगा।
    मगर मालती ने रूखेपन से कहा-यह साड़ी तो अब लाख रुपये पर भी नहीं दे सकती।
    अमरनाथ ने त्यौरियां बदलकर जवाब दिया-अच्छी बात है, ले जाओ मगर समझ लो यह मेरा आखिरी तोहफ़ा है।
    मालती ने होंठ चढ़ाकर कहा-इसकी परवाह नहीं। तुम्हारे बगैर मैं मर नहीं जाऊँगी, इसका तुम्हें यकीन दिलाती हूँ!
-‘आखिरी तोहफ़ा’ से

----------


## Rajeev

क़ातिल

जाड़ों की रात थी। दस बजे ही सड़कें बन्द हो गयी थीं और गालियों में सन्नाटा था। बूढ़ी बेवा मां ने अपने नौजवान बेटे धर्मवीर के सामने थाली परोसते हुए कहा-तुम इतनी रात तक कहां रहते हो बेटा? रखे-रखे खाना ठंडा हो जाता है। चारों तरफ सोता पड़ गया। आग भी तो इतनी नहीं रहती कि इतनी रात तक बैठी तापती रहूँ।
    धर्मवीर हृष्ट-पुष्ट, सुन्दर नवयुवक था। थाली खींचता हुआ बोला-अभी तो दस भी नहीं बजे अम्मॉँ। यहां के मुर्दादिल आदमी सरे-शाम ही सो जाएं तो कोई क्या करे। योरोप में लोग बारह-एक बजे तक सैर-सपाटे करते रहते हैं। जिन्दगी के मज़े उठाना कोई उनसे सीख ले। एक बजे से पहले तो कोई सोता ही नहीं।
    मां ने पूछा-तो आठ-दस बजे सोकर उठते भी होंगे।
    धर्मवीर ने पहलू बचाकर कहा-नहीं, वह छ: बजे ही उठ बैठते हैं। हम लोग बहुत सोने के आदी हैं। दस से छ: बजे तक, आठ घण्टे होते हैं। चौबीस में आठ घण्टे आदमी सोये तो काम क्या करेगा? यह बिलकुल गलत है कि आदमी को आठ घण्टे सोना चाहिए। इन्सान जितना कम सोये, उतना ही अच्छा। हमारी सभा ने अपने नियमों में दाखिल कर लिया है कि मेम्बरों को तीन घण्टे से ज्यादा न सोना चाहिए।
    मां इस सभा का जिक्र सुनते-सुनते तंग आ गयी थी। यह न खाओ, वह न खाओ, यह न पहनो, वह न पहनो, न ब्याह करो, न शादी करो, न नौकरी करो, न चाकरी करो, यह सभा क्या लोगों को संन्यासी बनाकर छोड़ेगी? इतना त्याग तो संन्यासी ही कर सकता है। त्यागी संन्यासी भी तो नहीं मिलते। उनमें भी ज्यादातर इन्द्रियों के गुलाम, नाम के त्यागी हैं। आज सोने की भी क़ैद लगा दी। अभी तीन महीने का घूमना खत्म हुआ। जाने कहां-कहां मारे फिरते हैं। अब बारह बजे खाइए। या कौन जाने रात को खाना ही उड़ा दें। आपत्ति के स्वर में बोली-तभी तो यह सूरत निकल आयी है कि चाहो तो एक-एक हड्डी गिन लो। आख़िर सभावाले कोई काम भी करते हैं या सिर्फ़ आदमियों पर कैदें ही लगाया करते हैं?
    धर्मवीर बोला-जो काम तुम करती हो वहीं हम करते हैं। तुम्हारा उद्देश्य राष्ट़ की सेवा करना है, हमारा उद्देश्य भी राष्ट़ की सेवा करना है।
    बूढ़ी विधवा आजादी की लड़ाई में दिलो-जान से शरीक थी। दस साल पहले उसके पति ने एक राजद्रोहात्मक भाषण देने के अपराध में सजा पाई थी। जेल में उसका स्वास्थ्य बिगड़ गंया और जेल ही में उसका स्वर्गवास हो गया। तब से यह  विधवा बड़ी सच्चाई और लगन से राष्ट़ की सेवा सेवा में लगी हुई थी। शुरू में उसका नौजवान बेटा भी स्वयं सेवकों में शमिल हो गया था। मगर इधर पांच महीनों से वह इस नयी सभा में शरीक हो गया और उसको जोशीले कार्यकर्ताओं मे समझा जाता था।
    मां ने संदेह के स्वर में पूछा-तो तुम्हारी सभा का कोई दफ्तर हैं?
    ‘हां है।’
    ‘उसमें कितने मेम्बर हैं?’
    ‘अभी तो सिर्फ़ पचास मेम्बर हैं? वह पचीस आदमी जो कुछ कर सकते हैं, वह तुम्हारे पचीस हजार भी नहीं कर सकते। देखो अम्मां, किसी से कहना मत वर्ना सबसे पहले मेरी जान पर आफ़त आयेगी। मुझे उम्मीद नहीं कि पिकेटिंग और जुलूसों से हमें आजादी हासिल हो सके। यह तो अपनी कमज़ोरी और बेबसी का साफ़ एलान हैं। झंडियां निकालकर और गीत गाकर कौमें नहीं आज़ाद हुआ करतीं। यहां के लोग अपनी अकल से  काम नहीं लेते। एक आदमी ने कहा-यों स्वराज्य मिल जाएगा। बस, आंखें बन्द करके उसके पीछे हो लिए। वह आदमी गुमराह है और दूसरों को भी गुमराह कर रहा है। यह लोग दिल में इस ख्याल से खुश हो लें कि हम आज़ादी के करीब आते जाते हैं। मगर मुझे तो काम करने का यह ढंग बिल्कुल खेल-सा मालूम होता है। लड़कों के रोने-धोने और मचलने पर खिलौने और मिठाइयां मिला करती है-वही इन लोगों को मिल जाएगा। असली चीज तो तभी मिलेगी, जब हम उसकी कीमत देने को तैयार होंगे।
    मां ने कहा-उसकी कीमत क्या हम नहीं दे रहे हैं? हमारे लाखों आदमी
जेल नहीं गये? हमने डंडे नहीं खाये? हमने अपनी जायदादें नहीं जब्त करायीं?
    धर्मवीर-इससे अंग्रेजों को क्या-क्या नुकसान हुआ? वे हिन्दुस्तान उसी वक्त छोड़ेगे, जब उन्हें यकीन हो जाएगा कि अब वे एक पल-भर भी नहीं रह सकते। अगर आज हिन्दोस्तान के एक हजार अंग्रेज कत्ल कर दिए जाएं तो आज ही स्वराज्य मिल जाए। रूस इसी तरह आज़ाद हुआ, आयरलैण्ड भी इसी तरह आज़ाद हुआ, हिन्दोस्तान भी इसी तरह आज़ाद होगा और कोई तरीका नहीं। हमें उनका खात्मा कर देना है। एक गोरे अफसर के कत्ल कर देने से हुकूमत पर जितना डर छा जाता है, उतना एक हजार जुलूसों से मुमकिन नहीं।
    मां सर से पांव तक कापं उठी। उसे विधवा हुए दस साल हो गए थे। यही लड़का उसकी जिंदगी का सहारा है। इसी को सीने से लगाए मेहनत-मजदूरी करके अपने मुसीबत के दिन काट रही है। वह इस खयाल से खुश थी कि यह चार पैसे कमायेगा, घर में बहू आएगी, एक टुकड़ा खाऊँगी, और पड़ी रहूँगी। आरजुओं के पतले-पतले तिनकों से उसने ऐ किश्ती बनाई थी। उसी पर बैठकर जिन्दगी के दरिया को पार कर रही थी। वह किश्ती अब उसे लहरों में झकोले खाती हुई मालूम हुई। उसे ऐसा महसूस हुआ कि वह किश्ती दरिया में डूबी जा रही है। उसने अपने सीने पर हाथ रखकर कहा-बेटा, तुम कैसी बातें कर रहे हो। क्या तुम समझते हो, अंग्रेजों को कत्ल कर देने से हम आज़ाद हो जायेंगे? हम अंग्रेजों के दुश्मन नहीं। हम इस राज्य प्रणाली के दुश्मन हैं। अगर यह राज्य-प्रणाली हमारे भाई-बन्दों के ही हाथों में हो-और उसका बहुत बड़ा हिस्सा है भी-तो हम उसका भी इसी तरह विरोध करेंगे। विदेश में तो कोई दूसरी क़ौम राज न करती थी, फिर भी रूस वालों ने उस हुकूमत का उखाड़ फेंका तो उसका कारण यही था कि जार प्रजा की परवाह न करता था। अमीर लोग मज़े उड़ाते थे, गरीबों को पीसा जाता था। यह बातें तुम मुझसे ज्यादा जानते हो। वही हाल हमारा है। देश की सम्पत्ति किसी न किसी बहाने निकलती चली जाती है और हम गरीब होते जाते हैं। हम इस अवैधानिक शासन को बदलना चाहते हैं। मैं तुम्हारे पैरों में पड़ती हूँ, इस सभा से अपना नाम कटवा लो। खामखाह आग़ में न कूदो। मै अपनी आंखों से यह दृश्य नहीं देखना चाहती कि तुम अदालत में खून के जुर्म में लाए जाओ।
    धर्मवीर पर इस विनती का कोई असर नहीं हुआ। बोला-इसका कोई डर नहीं। हमने इसके बारे में काफ़ी एहतियात कर ली है। गिरफ्तार होना तो बेवकूफी है। हम लोग ऐसी हिकमत से काम करना चाहते हैं कि कोई गिरफ्तार न हो।
    मां के चेहरे पर अब डर की जगह शर्मिंन्दगी की झलक नज़र आयी। बोली-यह तो उससे भी बुरा है। बेगुनाह सज़ा पायें और क़ातिल चैन से बैठे रहें! यह शर्मनाक हरकत है। मैं इसे कमीनापन समझती हूँ। किसी को छिपकर क़त्ल करना दगाबाजी है, मगर अपने बदले बेगुनाह भाइयों को फंसा देना देशद्रोह है। इन बेगुनाहों का खून भी कातिल की गर्दन पर होगा।

----------


## Rajeev

२
धर्मवीर ने अपनी मां की परेशानी का मजा लेते हुए कहा-अम्मां, तुम इन बातों को नहीं समझती। तुम अपने धरने दिए जाओ, जुलूस निकाले जाओ। हम जो कुछ करते हैं, हमें करने दो। गुनाह और सवाब, पाप और पुण्य, धर्म और अर्धम, यह निरर्थक शब्द है। जिस काम का तुम सापेक्ष समझती हो, उसे मैं पुण्य समझता हूँ। तुम्हें कैसे समझाऊँ कि यह सापेक्ष शब्द हैं। तुमने भगवदगीता तो पढ़ी है। कृष्ण भगवान ने साफ़ कहा है-मारने वाला मै हूँ, जिलाने वाला मैं हूँ, आदमी न किसी को मार सकता है, न जिला सकता है। फिर कहां रहा तुम्हारा पाप? मुझे इस बात की क्यों शर्म हो कि मेरे बदले कोई दूसरा मुजरिम करार दिया गया। यह व्यक्तिगत लड़ाई नहीं, इंग्लैण्ड की सामूहिक शक्ति से युद्ध है। मैं मरूं या मेरे बदले कोई दूसरा मरे, इसमें कोई अन्तर नहीं। जो आदमी राष्ट़ की ज्यादा सेवा कर सकता है, उसे जीवित रहने का ज्यादा अधिकार है।
मां आश्चर्य से लड़के का मुहं देखने लगी। उससे बहस करना बेकार था। अपनी दलीलों से वह उसे कायल न कर सकती थी। धर्मवीर खाना खाकर उठ गया। मगर वह ऐसी बैठी रही कि जैसे लक़वा मार गया हो। उसने सोचा-कहीं ऐसा तो नहीं कि वह किसी का क़त्ल कर आया हो। या कत्ल करने जा रहा हो। इस विचार से उसके शरीर के कंपकंपी आ गयी। आम लोगों की तरह हत्या और खून के प्रति घृणा उसके शरीर के कण-कण में भरी हुई थी। उसका अपना बेटा खून करे, इससे ज्यादा लज्जा, अपमान, घृणा की बात उसके लिए और क्या हो सकती थी। वह राष्ट़ सेवा की उस कसौटी पर जान देती थी जो त्याग, सदाचार, सच्चाई और साफ़दिली का वरदान है। उसकी आंखों मे राष्ट़ का सेवक वह था जो नीच से नीच प्राणी का दिल भी न दुखाये, बल्कि जरूरत पड़ने पर खुशी से अपने को बलिदान कर दे। अहिंसा उसकी नैतिक भावनाओं का सबसे प्रधान अंग थी। अगर धर्मवीर किसी गरीब की हिमायत में गोली का निशाना बन जाता तो वह रोती जरूर मगर गर्दन उठाकर। उसे ग़हरा शोक होता, शायद इस शोक में उसकी जान भी चली जाती। मगर इस शोक में गर्व मिला हुआ होता। लेकिन वह किसी का खून कर आये यह एक भयानक पाप था, कलंक था। लड़के को रोके कैसे, यही सवाल उसके सामने था। वह यह नौबत हरगिज न आने देगी कि उसका बेटा खून के जुर्म में पकड़ा न जाये। उसे यह बरदाश्त था कि उसके जुर्म की सजा बेगुनाहों को मिले। उसे ताज्जुब हो रहा था, लड़के मे यह पागलपन आया क्योंकर? वह खाना खाने बैठी मगर कौर गले से नीचे न जा सका। कोई जालिम हाथ धर्मवीर को उनकी गोद से छीन लेता है। वह उस हाथ को हटा देना चाहती थी। अपने जिगर के टुकड़े को वह एक क्षण के लिए भी अलग न करेगी। छाया की तरह उसके पीछे-पीछे रहेगी। किसकी मजाल है जो उस लड़के को उसकी गोद से छीने!
धर्मवीर बाहर के कमरे में सोया करता था। उसे ऐसा लगा कि कहीं वह न चला गया हो। फौरन उसके कमरे में आयी। धर्मवीर के सामने दीवट पर दिया जल रहा था। वह एक किताब खोले पढ़ता-पढ़ता सो गया था। किताब उसके सीने पर पड़ी थी। मां ने वहीं बैठकर अनाथ की तरह बड़ी सच्चाई और विनय के साथ परमात्मा से प्रार्थना की कि लड़के का हृदय-परिवर्तन कर दे। उसके चेहरे पर अब भी वहीं भोलापन, वही मासूमियत थी जो पन्द्रह-बीस साल पहले नज़र आती थी। कर्कशता या कठोरता का कोई चिहृन न था। मां की सिद्धांतपरता एक क्षण के लिए ममता के आंचल में छिप गई। मां ने हृदय से बेटे की हार्दिक भावनाओं को देखा। इस नौजवान के दिल में सेवा की कितनी उंमग है, कोम का कितना दर्द हैं, पीड़ितों से कितनी सहानुभूति हैं अगर इसमे बूढ़ों की-सी सूझ-बूझ, धीमी चाल और धैर्य है तो इसका क्या कारण है। जो व्यक्ति प्राण जैसी प्रिय वस्तु को बलिदान करने के लिए तत्पर हो, उसकी तड़प और जलन का कौन अन्दाजा कर सकता है। काश यह जोश, यह दर्द हिंसा के पंजे से निकल सकता तो जागरण की प्रगति कितनी तेज हो जाती!
मां की आहट पाकर धर्मवीर चौंक पड़ा और किताब संभालता हुआ बोला-तुम कब आ गयीं अम्मां? मुझे तो जाने कब नींद आ गयी।
मॉँ ने दीवट को दूर हटाकर कहा-चारपाई के पास दिया रखकर न सोया करो। इससे कभी-कभी दुर्घटनाएं हो जाया करती हैं। और क्या सारी रात पढ़ते ही रहोगे? आधी रात तो हुई, आराम से सो जाओ। मैं भी यहीं लेटी जाती हूँ। मुझे अन्दर न जाने क्यों डर लगता है।
धर्मवीर-तो मैं एक चारपाई लाकर डाले देता हूँ।
‘नहीं, मैं यहीं जमीन पर लेट जाती हूँ।’
‘वाह, मैं चारपाई पर लेटूँ और तू जमीन पर पड़ी रहो। तुम चारपाई पर आ जाओ।’
‘चल, मैं चारपाई पर लेटूं और तू जमीन पर पड़ा रहे यह तो नहीं हो सकता।’
‘मैं चारपाई लिये आता हूँ। नहीं तो मैं भी अन्दर ही लेटता हूँ। आज आप डरीं क्यों?’
‘तुम्हारी बातों ने डरा दिया। तू मुझे भी क्यों अपनी सभा में नहीं सरीक कर लेता?’
धर्मवीर ने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया। बिस्तर और चारपाई उठाकर अन्दर वाले कमरे में चला। मॉँ आगे-आगे चिराग दिखाती हुई चली। कमरे में चारपाई डालकर उस पर लेटता हुआ बोला-अगर मेरी सभा में शरीक हो जाओ तो क्या पूछना। बेचारे कच्ची-कच्ची रोटियां खाकर बीमार हो रहे हैं। उन्हें अच्छा खाना मिलने लगेगा। फिर ऐसी कितनी ही बातें हैं जिन्हें एक बूढ़ी स्त्री जितनी आसानी से कर सकती है, नौजवान हरगिज़ नहीं कर सकते। मसलन, किसी मामले का सुराग लगाना, औरतों में हमारे विचारों का प्रचार करना। मगर तुम दिल्लगी कर रही हो!
मां ने गभ्भीरता से कहा-नहीं बेटा दिल्लगी नहीं कर रही। दिल से कह रही हूँ। मां का दिल कितना नाजुक होता है, इसका अन्दाजा तुम नहीं कर सकते। तुम्हें इतने बड़े खतरे में अकेला छोड़कर मैं घर नहीं बैठ सकती। जब तक मुझे कुछ नहीं मालूम था, दूसरी बात थी। लेकिन अब यह बातें जान लेने के बाद मैं तुमसे अलग नहीं रह सकती। मैं हमेशा तुम्हारे बग़ल में रहूँगी और अगर कोई ऐसा मौक़ा आया तो तुमसे पहले मैं अपने को कुर्बान करूँगी। मरते वक्त तुम मेरे सामने होगे। मेरे लिए यही सबसे बड़ी खुशी है। यह मत समझो कि मैं नाजुक मौक़ों पर डर जाऊंगी, चीखूंगी, चिल्लाऊंगी, हरगिज नहीं। सख्त से सख्त खतरों के सामने भी तुम मेरी जबान से एक चीख न सुनोगे। अपने बच्चे की हिफाज़त के लिए गाय भी शेरनी बन जाती है।
धर्मवीर ने भक्ति से विहृल होकर मां के पैरों को चूम लिया। उसकी दृष्टि में वह कभी इतने आदर और स्नेह के योग्य न थी।

----------


## Rajeev

३
दूसरे ही दिन परीक्षा का अवसर उपस्थित हुआ। यह दो दिन बुढ़िया ने रिवाल्वर चलाने के अभ्यास में खर्च किये। पटाखे की आवाज़ पर कानों पर हाथ रखने वाली, अहिंसा और धर्म की देवी, इतने साहस से रिवाल्वर चलाती थी और उसका निशाना इतना अचूक होता था कि सभा के नौजवानों को भी हैरत होती थी।
    पुलिस के सबसे बड़े अफ़सर के नाम मौत का परवाना निकला और यह काम धर्मवीर के सुपुर्द हुआ।
    दोनों घर पहुँचे तो मां ने पूछा-क्यों बेटा, इस अफ़सर ने तो कोई ऐसा काम नहीं किया फिर सभा ने क्यों उसको चुना?
    धर्मवीर मां की सरलता पर मुस्कराकर बोला-तुम समझती हो हमारी कांस्टेबिल और सब-इंस्पेक्टर और सुपरिण्टेण्डैण्ट जो कुछ करते हैं, अपनी खुशी से करते हैं? वे लोग जितने अत्याचार करते हैं, उनके यही आदमी जिम्मेदार हैं। और फिर हमारे लिए तो इतना ही काफ़ी है कि वह उस मशीन का एक खास पुर्जा है जो हमारे राष्ट्र को चरम निर्दयता से बर्बाद कर रही है। लड़ाई में व्यक्तिगत बातों से कोई प्रयोजन नहीं, वहां तो विरोध पक्ष का सदस्य होना ही सबसे बड़ा अपराध है।
    मां चुप हो गयी। क्षण-भर बाद डरते-डरते बोली-बेटा, मैंने तुमसे कभी कुछ नहीं मांगा। अब एक सवाल करती हूँ, उसे पूरा करोगे?
    धर्मवीर ने कहा-यह पूछने की कोई जरूरत नहीं अम्मा, तुम जानती हो मैं तुम्हारे किसी हुक्म से इन्कार नहीं कर सकता।
    मां-हां बेटा, यह जानती हूँ। इसी वजह से मुझे यह सवाल करने की हिम्मत हुई। तुम इस सभा से अलग हो जाओ। देखो, तुम्हारी बूढ़ी मां हाथ जोड़कर तुमसे यह भीख मांग रही है।
    और वह हाथ जोड़कर भिखारिन की तरह बेटे के सामने खड़ी हो गयी। धर्मवीर ने क़हक़हा मारकर कहा-यह तो तुमने बेढब सवाल किया, अम्मां। तुम जानती हो इसका नतीजा क्या होगा? जिन्दा लौटकर न आऊँगा। अगर यहां से कहीं भाग जाऊं तो भी जान नहीं बच सकती। सभा के सब मेम्बर ही मेरे खून के प्यासे हो जायेंगे और मुझे उनकी गोलियों का निशाना बनना पड़ेगा। तुमने मुझे यह जीवन दिया है, इसे तुम्हारे चरणों पर अर्पित कर सकता हूँ। लेकिन भारतमाता ने तुम्हें और मुझे दोनों ही को जीवन दिया है और उसका हक सबसे बड़ा है। अगर कोई ऐसा मौक़ा हाथ आ जाय कि मुझे भारतमाता की सेवा के लिए तुम्हें कत्ल करना पड़े तो मैं इस अप्रिय कर्त्तव्य से भी मुहं न मोड़ सकूंगा। आंखों से आंसू जारी होंगे, लेकिन तलवार तुम्हारी गर्दन पर होगी। हमारे धर्म में राष्ट्र की तुलना में कोई दूसरी चीज नहीं ठहर सकती। इसलिए सभा को छोड़ने का तो सवाल ही नहीं है। हां, तुम्हें डर लगता हो तो मेरे साथ न जाओ। मैं कोई बहाना कर दूंगा और किसी दूसरे कामरेड को साथ ले लूंगा। अगर तुम्हारे दिल में कमज़ोरी हो, तो फ़ौरन बतला दो।
    मां ने कलेजा मजबूत करके कहा-मैंने तुम्हारे ख्याल से कहा था भइया, वर्ना मुझे क्या डर।
    अंधेरी रात के पर्दें में इस काम को पूरा करने का फैसला किया गया था। कोप का पात्र रात को क्लब से जिस वक्त लौटे वहीं उसकी जिन्दगी का चिराग़ बुझा दिया जाय। धर्मवीर ने दोपहर ही को इस मौके का मुआइना कर लिया और उस खास जगह को चुन लिया जहां से निशाना मारेगा। साहब के बंगले के पास करील और करौंदे की एक छोटी-सी झाड़ी थी। वही उसकी छिपने की जगह होगी। झाड़ी के बायीं तरफ़ नीची ज़मीन थी। उसमें बेर और अमरूद के बाग़ थे। भाग निकलने का अच्छा मौक़ा था।
    साहब के क्लब जाने का वक्त सात और आठ बजे के बीच था, लौटने का वक्त ग्यारह बजे था। इन दोनों वक्तों की बात पक्की तरह मालूम कर ली गयी थी। धर्मवीर ने तय किया कि नौ बजे चलकर उसी करौंदेवाली झाड़ी में छिपकर बैठ जाय। वहीं एक मोड़ भी था। मोड़ पर मोटर की चाल कुछ धीमी पड़ जायेगी। ठीक इसी वक्त उसे रिवाल्वर का निशाना बना लिया जाय।
    ज्यों-ज्यों दिन गुजरता जाता था, बूढ़ी मां का दिल भय से सूखता जाता था। लेकिन धर्मवीर के दैनंदिन आचरण में तनिक भी अन्तर न था। वह नियत समय पर उठा, नाश्ता किया, सन्ध्या की और अन्य दिनों की तरह कुछ देर पढ़ता रहा। दो-चार मित्र आ गये। उनके साथ दो-तीन बाज़ियां शतरंज की खेलीं। इत्मीनान से खाना खाया और अन्य् दिनों से कुछ अधिक। फिर आराम से सो गया, कि जैसे उसे कोई चिन्ता नहीं है। मां का दिल उचाट था। खाने-पीने का तो जिक्र ही क्या, वह मन मारकर एक जगह बैठ भी न सकती थी। पड़ोस की औरतें हमेशा की तरह आयीं। वह किसी से कुछ न बोली। बदहवास-सी इधर-उधर दौड़ती फिरती थीं कि जैसे चुहिया बिल्ली के डर से सुराख ढूंढ़ती हो। कोई पहाड़-सा उसके सिर पर गिरता था। उसे कहीं मुक्ति नहीं। कहीं भाग जाय, ऐसी जगह नहीं। वे घिसे-पिटे दार्शनिक विचार जिनसे अब तक उसे सान्तवना मिलती थी-भाग्य, पुनर्जन्म, भगवान की मर्जी-वे सब इस भयानक विपत्ति के सामने व्यर्थ जान पड़ते थे। जिरहबख्तर और लोहे की टोपी तीर-तुपक से रक्षा कर सकते हैं लेकिन पहाड़ तो उसे उन सब चीजों के साथ कुचल डालेगा। उसके दिलो-दिमाग बेकार होते जाते थे। अगर कोई भाव शेष था, तो वह भय था। मगर शाम होते-होते उसके हृदय पर एक शन्ति-सी छा गयी। उसके अन्दर एक ताकत पैदा हुई जिसे मजबूरी की ताक़त कह सकते हैं। चिड़िया उस वक्त तक फड़फड़ाती रही, जब तक उड़ निकलने की उम्मीद थी। उसके बाद वह बहेलिये के पंजे और क़साई के छुरे के लिए तैयार हो गयी। भय की चरम सीमा साहस है।
    उसने धर्मवीर को पुकारा-बेटा, कुछ आकर खा लो।
    धर्मवीर अन्दर आया। आज दिन-भर मां-बेटे में एक बात भी न हुई थी। इस वक्त मां ने धर्मवीर को देखा तो उसका चेहरा उतरा हुआ था। वह संयम जिससे आज उसने दिन-भर अपने भीतर की बेचैनी को छिपा रखा था, जो अब तक उड़े-उड़े से दिमाग की शकल में दिखायी दे रही थी, खतरे के पास आ जाने पर पिघल गया था-जैसे कोई बच्चा भालू को दूर से देखकर तो खुशी से तालियां बजाये लेकिन उसके पास आने पर चीख उठे।
    दोनों ने एक दूसरे की तरफ़ देखा। दोनों रोने लगे।
    मां का दिल खुशी से खिल उठा। उसने आंचल से धर्मवीर के आंसू पोंछते हुए कहा-चलो बेटा, यहां से कहीं भाग चलें।
    धर्मवीर चिन्ता-मग्न खड़ा था। मां ने फिर कहा-किसी से कुछ कहने की जरूरत नहीं। यहां से बाहर निकल जायं जिसमें किसी को खबर भी न हो। राष्ट्र की सेवा करने के और भी बहुत-से रास्ते हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

४
धर्मवीर जैसे नींद से जागा, बोला-यह नहीं हो सकता अम्मां। कर्त्तव्य तो कर्त्तव्य है, उसे पूरा करना पड़ेगा। चाहे रोकर पूरा करो, चाहे हसंकर। हां, इस ख्याल से डर लगता है कि नतीजा न जाने क्या हो। मुमकिन है निशाना चूक जाये और गिरफ्तार हो जाऊं या उसकी गोली का निशाना बनूं। लेकिन खैर, जो हो, सो हो। मर भी जायेंगे तो नाम तो छोड़ जाएंगे।
क्षण-भर बाद उसने फिर कहा-इस समय तो कुछ खाने को जी नहीं चाहता, मां। अब तैयारी करनी चाहिए। तुम्हारा जी न चाहता हो तो न चलो, मैं अकेला चला जाऊंगा।
मां ने शिकायत के स्वर में कहा-मुझे अपनी जान इतनी प्यारी नहीं है बेटा, मेरी जान तो तुम हो। तुम्हें देखकर जीती थी। तुम्हें छोड़कर मेरी जिन्दगी और मौत दोनों बराबर हैं, बल्कि मौत जिन्दगी से अच्छी है।
धर्मवीर ने कुछ जवाब न दिया। दोनों अपनी-अपनी तैयारियों में लग गये। मां की तैयारी ही क्या थी। एक बार ईश्वर का ध्यान किया, रिवाल्वर लिया और चलने को तैयार हो गयी।
धर्मवीर का अपनी डायर लिखनी थी। वह डायरी लिखने बैठा तो भावनाओं का एक सागर-सा उमड़ पड़ा। यह प्रवाह, विचारों की यह स्वत: स्फूर्ति उसके लिए नयी चीज थी। जैसे दिल में कहीं सोता खुल गया हो। इन्सान लाफ़ानी है, अमर है, यही उस विचार-प्रवाह का विषय था। आरभ्भ एक दर्दनाक अलविदा से हुआ-
‘रुखसत! ऐ दुनिया की दिलचस्पियों, रुखस्त! ऐ जिन्दगी की बहारो, रुखसत! ऐ मीठे जख्मों, रुखसत! देशभाइयों, अपने इस आहत और अभागे सेवक के लिए भगवान से प्रार्थना करना! जिन्दगी बहुत प्यारी चीज़ है, इसका तजुर्बा हुआ। आह! वही दुख-दर्द के नश्तर, वही हसरतें और मायूसियां जिन्होंने जिंदगी को कडुवा बना रखा था, इस समय जीवन की सबसे बड़ी पूंजी हैं। यह प्रभात की सुनहरी किरनों की वर्षा, यह शाम की रंगीन हवाएं, यह गली-कूचे, यह दरो-दीवार फिर देखने को मिलेंगे। जिन्दगी बन्दिशों का नाम है। बन्दिशें एक-एक करके टूट रही हैं। जिन्दगी का शीराज़ा बिखरा जा रहा है। ऐ दिल की आज़ादी! आओ तुम्हें नाउम्मीदी की कब्र में दफ़न कर दूँ। भगवान् से यही प्रार्थना है कि मेरे देशवासी फलें-फूलें, मेरा देश लहलहाये। कोई बात नहीं, हम क्या और हमारी हस्ती ही क्या, मगर गुलशन बुलबुलों से खाली न रहेगा। मेरी अपने भाइयों से इतनी ही विनती है कि जिस समय आप आजादी के गीत गायें तो इस ग़रीब की भलाई से लिए दुआ करके उसे याद कर लें।’
डायरी बन्द करके उसने एक लम्बी सांस खींची और उठ खड़ा हुआ। कपड़े पहनेख् रिवाल्वर जेब में रखा और बोला-अब तो वक्त हो गया अम्मां!
मां ने कुछ जवाब न दिया। घर सम्हालने की किसे परवाह थी, जो चीज़ जहां पड़ी थी, वहीं पड़ी रही। यहां तक कि दिया भी न बुझाया गया। दोनों खामोश घर से निकले।–एक मर्दानगी के साथ क़दम उठाता, दूसरी चिन्तित और शोक-मग्न और बेबसी के बोझ से झुकी हुई। रास्ते में भी शब्दों का विनिमय न हुआ। दोनों भाग्य-लिपि की तरह अटल, मौन और तत्पर थे-गद्यांश तेजस्वी, बलवान् पुनीत कर्म की प्रेरणा, पद्यांश दर्द, आवेश और विनती से कांपता हुआ।
झाड़ी में पहुँचकर दोनों चुपचाप बैठ गये। कोई आध घण्टे के बाद साहब की मोटर निकली। धर्मवीर ने गौर से देखा। मोटर की चाल धीमी थी। साहब और लेडी बैठे थे। निशाना अचूक था। धर्मवीर ने जेब से रिवाल्वर निकाला। मां ने उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया और मोटर आगे निकल आयी।
धर्मवीर ने कहा-यह तुमने क्या किया अम्मां! ऐसा सुनहरा मौक़ा फिर हाथ न आयेगा।
मां ने कहा-मोटर में मेम भी थी। कहीं मेम को गोली लग जाती तो?
‘तो क्या बात थी। हमारे धर्म में नाग, नागिन और सपोले में कोई भी अन्तर नहीं।’
मां ने घृणा भरे स्वर में कहा-तो तुम्हारा धर्म जंगली जानवरों और वहशियों का है, जो लड़ाई के बुनियादी उसूलों की भी परवाह नहीं करता। स्त्री हर एक धर्म में निर्दोष समझी गयी है। यहां तक कि वहशी भी उसका आदर करते हैं।
‘वापसी के समय हरगिज न छोडूंगा।’
‘मेरे जीते-जी तुम स्त्री पर हाथ नहीं उठा सकते।’
‘मैं इस मामले मे तुम्हारी पाबन्दियों का गुलाम नहीं हो सकता।’
मां ने कुछ जवाब न दिया। इस नामर्दों जैसी बात से उसकी ममता टुकड़े-टुकड़े हो गयी। मुश्किल से बीस मिनट बीते होंगे कि वहीं मोटर दूसरी तरफ़ से आती दिखायी पड़ी। धर्मवीर ने मोटर को गौर से देखा और उछलकर बोला- लो अम्मां, अबकी बार साहब अकेला है। तुम भी मेरे साथ निशाना लगाना।
मां ने लपककर धर्मवीर का हाथ पकड़ लिया और पागलों की तरह जोर लगाकर उसका रिवाल्वर छीनने लगा। धर्मवीर ने उसको एक धक्का देकर गिरा दिया और एक कदम रिवाल्वर साधा। एक सेकेण्ड में मां उठी। उसी वक्त गोली चली। मोटर आगे निकल गयी, मगर मां जमीन पर तड़प रही थी।
धर्मवीर रिवाल्वर फेंककर मां के पास गया और घबराकर बोला-अम्मां, क्या हुआ? फिर यकायक इस शोकभरी घटना की प्रतीति उसके अन्दर चमक उठी-वह अपनी प्यारी मां का कातिल है। उसके स्वभाव की सारी कठोरता और तेजी और गर्मी बुझ गयी। आंसुओं की बढ़ती हुई थरथरी को अनुभव करता हुआ वह नीचे झुका, और मां के चेहरे की तरफ आंसुओं में लिपटी हुई शर्मिंन्दगी से देखकर बोला-यह क्या हो गया अम्मां! हाय, तुम कुछ बोलतीं क्यों नहीं! यह कैसे हो गया। अंधेरे में कुछ नज़र भी तो नहीं आता। कहॉँ गोली लगी, कुछ तो बताओ। आह! इस बदनसीब के हाथों तुम्हारी मौत लिखी थी। जिसको तुमने गोद में पाला उसी ने तुम्हारा खून किया। किसको बुलाऊँ, कोई नजर भी तो नहीं आता।
मां ने डूबती हुई आवाज में कहा-मेरा जन्म सफल हो गया बेटा। तुम्हारे हाथों मेरी मिट्टी उठेगी। तुम्हारी गोद में मर रही हूँ। छाती में घाव लगा है। ज्यों तुमने गोली चलायी, मैं तुम्हारे सामने खड़ी हो गयी। अब नहीं बोला जाता, परमात्मा तुम्हें खुश रखे। मेरी यही दुआ है। मैं और क्या करती बेटा। मॉँ की आबरू तुम्हारे हाथ में है। मैं तो चली।
क्षण-भर बाद उस अंधेरे सन्नाटे में धर्मवीर अपनी प्यारी मॉँ के नीमजान शरीर को गोद में लिये घर चला तो उसके ठंडे तलुओं से अपनी ऑंसू-भरी ऑंखें रगड़कर आत्मिक आह्लाद से भरी हुई दर्द की टीस अनुभव कर रहा था।

----------


## Rajeev

वरदान

विन्घ्याचल पर्वत मध्यरात्रि के निविड़ अन्धकार में काल देव की भांति खड़ा था। उस पर उगे हुए छोटे-छोटे वृक्ष इस प्रकार दष्टिगोचर होते थे, मानो ये उसकी जटाएं है और अष्टभुजा देवी का मन्दिर जिसके कलश पर श्वेत पताकाएं वायु की मन्द-मन्द तरंगों में लहरा रही थीं, उस देव का मस्तक है मंदिर में एक झिलमिलाता हुआ दीपक था, जिसे देखकर किसी धुंधले तारे का मान हो जाता था।
    अर्धरात्रि व्यतीत हो चुकी थी। चारों और भयावह सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। गंगाजी की काली तरंगें पर्वत के नीचे सुखद प्रवाह से बह रही थीं। उनके बहाव से एक मनोरंजक राग की ध्वनि निकल रही थी। ठौर-ठौर नावों पर और किनारों के आस-पास मल्लाहों के चूल्हों की आंच दिखायी देती थी। ऐसे समय में एक श्वेत वस्त्रधारिणी स्त्री अष्टभुजा देवी के सम्मुख हाथ बांधे बैठी हुई थी। उसका प्रौढ़ मुखमण्डल पीला था और भावों से कुलीनता प्रकट होती थी। उसने देर तक सिर झुकाये रहने के पश्चात कहा।
    ‘माता! आज बीस वर्ष से कोई मंगलवार ऐसा नहीं गया जबकि मैंने तुम्हारे चरणो पर सिर न झुकाया हो। एक दिन भी ऐसा नहीं गया जबकि मैंने तुम्हारे चरणों का ध्यान न किया हो। तुम जगतारिणी महारानी हो। तुम्हारी इतनी सेवा करने पर भी मेरे मन की अभिलाषा पूरी न हुई। मैं तुम्हें छोड़कर कहां जाऊ ?’
    ‘माता। मैंने सैकड़ों व्रत रखे, देवताओं की उपासनाएं की’, तीर्थयाञाएं की, परन्तु मनोरथ पूरा न हुआ। तब तुम्हारी शरण आयी। अब तुम्हें छोड़कर कहां जाऊं? तुमने सदा अपने भक्तो की इच्छाएं पूरी की है। क्या मैं तुम्हारे दरबार से निराश हो जाऊं?’
    सुवामा इसी प्रकार देर तक विनती करती रही। अकस्मात उसके चित्त पर अचेत करने वाले अनुराग का आक्रमण हुआ। उसकी आंखें बन्द हो गयीं  और कान में ध्वनि आयी
    ‘सुवामा! मैं तुझसे बहुत प्रसन्न हूं। मांग, क्या मांगती है?
    सुवामा रोमांचित हो गयी। उसका हृदय धड़कने लगा। आज बीस वर्ष के पश्चात महारानी ने उसे दर्शन दिये। वह कांपती हुई बोली ‘जो कुछ मांगूंगी, वह महारानी देंगी’ ?
    ‘हां, मिलेगा।’
    ‘मैंने बड़ी तपस्या की है अतएव बड़ा भारी वरदान मांगूगी।’
    ‘क्या लेगी कुबेर का धन’?
    ‘नहीं।’
    ‘इन्द का बल।’
    ‘नहीं।’
    ‘सरस्वती की विद्या?’
    ‘नहीं।’
    ‘फिर क्या लेगी?’
    ‘संसार का सबसे उत्तम पदार्थ।’
    ‘वह क्या है?’
    ‘सपूत बेटा।’
    ‘जो कुल का नाम रोशन करे?’
    ‘नहीं।’
    ‘जो माता-पिता की सेवा करे?’
    ‘नहीं।’
    ‘जो विद्वान और बलवान हो?’
    ‘नहीं।’
    ‘फिर सपूत बेटा किसे कहते हैं?’
    ‘जो अपने देश का उपकार करे।’
    ‘तेरी बुद्वि को धन्य है। जा, तेरी इच्छा पूरी होगी।’

----------


## Rajeev

वैराग्य

मुंशी शालिग्राम बनारस के पुराने रईस थे। जीवन-वृति वकालत थी और पैतृक सम्पत्ति भी अधिक थी। दशाश्वमेध घाट पर उनका वैभवान्वित गृह आकाश को स्पर्श करता था। उदार ऐसे कि पचीस-तीस हजार की वाषिर्क आय भी व्यय को पूरी न होती थी। साधु-ब्राहमणों के बड़े श्रद्वावान थे। वे जो कुछ कमाते, वह स्वयं ब्रह्रमभोज और साधुओं के भंडारे एवं सत्यकार्य में व्यय हो जाता। नगर में कोई साधु-महात्मा आ जाये, वह मुंशी जी का अतिथि। संस्कृत के ऐसे विद्वान कि बड़े-बड़े पंडित उनका लोहा मानते थे वेदान्तीय सिद्वान्तों के वे अनुयायी थे। उनके चित्त की प्रवृति वैराग्य की ओर थी।
    मुंशीजी को स्वभावत: बच्चों से बहुत प्रेम था। मुहल्ले-भर के बच्चे उनके प्रेम-वारि से अभिसिंचित होते रहते थे। जब वे घर से निकलते थे तब बालाकों का एक दल उसके साथ होता था। एक दिन कोई पाषाण-हृदय माता अपने बच्वे को मार थी। लड़का बिलख-बिलखकर रो रहा था। मुंशी जी से न रहा गया। दौड़े, बच्चे को गोद में उठा लिया और स्त्री के सम्मुख अपना सिर    झुक दिया। स्त्री ने उस दिन से अपने लड़के को न मारने की शपथ खा ली जो मनुष्य दूसरो के बालकों का ऐसा स्नेही हो, वह अपने बालक को कितना प्यार करेगा, सो अनुमान से बाहर है। जब से पुत्र पैदा हुआ, मुंशी जी संसार के सब कार्यो से अलग हो गये। कहीं वे लड़के को हिंडोल में झुला रहे हैं और प्रसन्न हो रहे हैं। कहीं वे उसे एक सुन्दर सैरगाड़ी में बैठाकर स्वयं खींच रहे हैं। एक क्षण के लिए भी उसे अपने पास से दूर नहीं करते थे। वे बच्चे के स्नेह में अपने को भूल गये थे।
    सुवामा ने लड़के का नाम प्रतापचन्द्र रखा था। जैसा नाम था वैसे ही उसमें गुण भी थे। वह अत्यन्त प्रतिभाशाली और रुपवान था। जब वह बातें करता, सुनने वाले मुग्ध हो जाते। भव्य ललाट दमक-दमक करता था। अंग ऐसे पुष्ट कि द्विगुण डीलवाले लड़कों को भी वह कुछ न समझता था। इस अल्प आयु ही में उसका मुख-मण्डल ऐसा दिव्य और ज्ञानमय था कि यदि वह अचानक किसी अपरिचित मनुष्य के सामने आकर खड़ा हो जाता तो वह विस्मय से ताकने लगता था।
    इस प्रकार हंसते-खेलते छ: वर्ष व्यतीत हो गये। आनंद के दिन पवन की भांति सन्न-से निकल जाते हैं और पता भी नहीं चलता। वे दुर्भाग्य के दिन और विपत्ति की रातें हैं, जो काटे नहीं कटतीं। प्रताप को पैदा हुए अभी कितने दिन हुए। बधाई की मनोहारिणी ध्वनि कानों मे गूंज रही थी छठी वर्षगांठ आ पहुंची। छठे वर्ष का अंत दुर्दिनों का श्रीगणेश था। मुंशी शालिग्राम का सांसारिक सम्बन्ध केवल दिखावटी था। वह निष्काम और निस्सम्बद्व जीवन व्यतीत करते थे। यद्यपि प्रकट वह सामान्य संसारी मनुष्यों की भांति संसार के क्लेशों से क्लेशित और सुखों से हर्षित दृष्टिगोचर होते थे, तथापि उनका मन सर्वथा उस महान और आनन्दपूर्व शांति का सुख-भोग करता था, जिस पर दु:ख के झोंकों और सुख की थपकियों का कोई प्रभाव नहीं पड़ता है।
    माघ का महीना था। प्रयाग में कुम्भ का मेला लगा हुआ था। रेलगाड़ियों में यात्री रुई की भांति भर-भरकर प्रयाग पहुंचाये जाते थे। अस्सी-अस्सी बरस के वृद्व-जिनके लिए वर्षो से उठना कठिन हो रहा था- लंगड़ाते, लाठियां टेकते मंजिल तै करके प्रयागराज को जा रहे थे। बड़े-बड़े साधु-महात्मा, जिनके दर्शनो की इच्छा लोगों को हिमालय की अंधेरी गुफाओं में खींच ले जाती थी, उस समय गंगाजी की पवित्र तरंगों से गले मिलने के लिए आये हुए थे। मुंशी शालिग्राम का भी मन ललचाया। सुवाम से बोले- कल स्नान है।
    सुवामा - सारा मुहल्ला सूना हो गया। कोई मनुष्य नहीं दीखता।
    मुंशी - तुम चलना स्वीकार नहीं करती, नहीं तो बड़ा आनंद होता। ऐसा मेला तुमने कभी नहीं देखा होगा।
    सुवामा - ऐसे मेला से मेरा जी घबराता है।
    मुंशी - मेरा जी तो नहीं मानता। जब से सुना कि स्वामी परमानन्द जी आये हैं तब से उनके दर्शन के लिए चित्त उद्विग्न हो रहा है।
    सुवामा पहले तो उनके जाने पर सहमत न हुई, पर जब देखा कि यह रोके न रुकेंगे, तब विवश होकर मान गयी। उसी दिन मुंशी जी ग्यारह बजे रात को प्रयागराज चले गये। चलते समय उन्होंने प्रताप के मुख का चुम्बन किया और स्त्री को प्रेम से गले लगा लिया। सुवामा ने उस समय देखा कि उनके नेञ सजल हैं। उसका कलेजा धक से हो गया। जैसे चैत्र मास में काली घटाओं को देखकर कृषक का हृदय कॉंपने लगता है, उसी भाती मुंशीजी ने नेत्रों का अश्रुपूर्ण देखकर सुवामा कम्पित हुई। अश्रु की वे बूंदें वैराग्य और त्याग का अगाघ समुद्र थीं। देखने में वे जैसे नन्हे जल के कण थीं, पर थीं वे कितनी गंभीर और विस्तीर्ण।
    उधर मुंशी जी घर के बाहर निकले और इधर सुवामा ने एक ठंडी श्वास ली। किसी ने उसके हृदय में यह कहा कि अब तुझे अपने पति के दर्शन न होंगे। एक दिन बीता, दो दिन बीते, चौथा दिन आया और रात हो गयी, यहा तक कि पूरा सप्ताह बीत गया, पर मुंशी जी न आये। तब तो सुवामा को आकुलता होने लगी। तार दिये, आदमी दौड़ाये, पर कुछ पता न चला। दूसरा सप्ताह भी इसी प्रयत्न में समाप्त हो गया। मुंशी जी के लौटने की जो कुछ आशा शेष थी, वह सब मिट्टी में मिल गयी। मुंशी जी का अदृश्य होना उनके कुटुम्ब मात्र के लिए ही नहीं, वरन सारे नगर के लिए एक शोकपूर्ण घटना थी। हाटों में दुकानों पर, हथाइयो में अर्थात चारों और यही वार्तालाप होता था। जो सुनता, वही शोक करता- क्या धनी, क्या निर्धन। यह शौक सबको था। उसके कारण चारों और उत्साह फैला रहता था। अब एक उदासी छा गयी। जिन गलियों से वे बालकों का झुण्ड लेकर निकलते थे, वहां अब धूल उड़ रही थी। बच्चे बराबर उनके पास आने के लिए रोते और हठ करते थे। उन बेचारों को यह सुध कहां थी कि अब प्रमोद सभा भंग हो गयी है। उनकी माताएं ऑंचल से मुख ढांप-ढांपकर रोतीं मानों उनका सगा प्रेमी मर गया है।
    वैसे तो मुंशी जी के गुप्त हो जाने का रोना सभी रोते थे। परन्तु सब से गाढ़े आंसू, उन आढतियों और महाजनों के नेत्रों से गिरते थे, जिनके लेने-देने का लेखा अभी नहीं हुआ था। उन्होंने दस-बारह दिन जैसे-जैसे करके काटे, पश्चात एक-एक करके लेखा के पत्र दिखाने लगे। किसी ब्रहृनभोज मे सौ रुपये का घी आया है और मूल्य नहीं दिया गया। कही से दो-सौ का मैदा आया हुआ है। बजाज का सहस्रों का लेखा है। मन्दिर बनवाते समय एक महाजन के बीस सहस्र ऋण लिया था, वह अभी वैसे ही पड़ा हुआ है लेखा की तो यह दशा थी। सामग्री की यह दशा कि एक उत्तम गृह और तत्सम्बन्धिनी सामग्रियों के अतिरिक्त कोई वस्त न थी, जिससे कोई बड़ी रकम खड़ी हो सके। भू-सम्पत्ति बेचने के अतिरिक्त अन्य कोई उपाय न था, जिससे धन प्राप्त करके ऋण चुकाया जाए।

----------


## Rajeev

2

बेचारी सुवामा सिर नीचा किए हुए चटाई पर बैठी थी और प्रतापचन्द्र अपने लकड़ी के घोड़े पर सवार आंगन में टख-टख कर रहा था कि पण्डित मोटेराम शास्त्री - जो कुल के पुरोहित थे - मुस्कराते हुए भीतर आये। उन्हें प्रसन्न देखकर निराश सुवामा चौंककर उठ बैठी कि शायद यह कोई शुभ समाचार लाये हैं। उनके लिए आसन बिछा दिया और आशा-भरी दृष्टि से देखने लगी। पण्डितजी आसान पर बैठे और सुंघनी सूंघते हुए बोले तुमने महाजनों का लेखा देखा?
सुवामा ने निराशापूर्ण शब्दों में कहा-हां, देखा तो।
मोटेराम-रकम बड़ी गहरी है। मुंशीजी ने आगा-पीछा कुछ न सोचा, अपने यहां कुछ हिसाब-किताब न रखा।
सुवामा-हां अब तो यह रकम गहरी है, नहीं तो इतने रुपये क्या, एक-एक भोज में उठ गये हैं।
मोटेराम-सब दिन समान नहीं बीतते।
सुवामा-अब तो जो ईश्वर करेगा सो होगा, क्या कर सकती हूं।
मोटेराम- हां ईश्वर की इच्छा तो मूल ही है, मगर तुमने भी कुछ सोचा है ?
सुवामा-हां गांव बेच डालूंगी।
मोटेराम-राम-राम। यह क्या कहती हो ? भूमि बिक गयी, तो फिर बात क्या रह जायेगी?
मोटेराम- भला, पृथ्वी हाथ से निकल गयी, तो तुम लोगों का जीवन निर्वाह कैसे होगा?
सुवामा-हमारा ईश्वर मालिक है। वही बेड़ा पार करेगा।
मोटेराम यह तो बड़े अफसोस की बात होगी कि ऐसे उपकारी पुरुष के लड़के-बाले दु:ख भोगें।
सुवामा-ईश्वर की यही इच्छा है, तो किसी का क्या बस?
मोटेराम-भला, मैं एक युक्ति बता दूं कि सांप भी मर जाए और लाठी भी न टूटे।
सुवामा- हां, बतलाइए बड़ा उपकार होगा।
मोटेराम-पहले तो एक दरख्वास्त लिखवाकर कलक्टर साहिब को दे दो
कि मालगुलारी माफ की जाये। बाकी रुपये का बन्दोबस्त हमारे ऊपर छोड दो। हम जो चाहेंगे करेंगे, परन्तु इलाके पर आंच ना आने पायेगी।
सुवामा-कुछ प्रकट भी तो हो, आप इतने रुपये कहां से लायेंगी?
मोटेराम- तुम्हारे लिए रुपये की क्या कमी है? मुंशी जी के नाम पर बिना लिखा-पढ़ी के पचास हजार रुपये का बन्दोस्त हो जाना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं है। सच तो यह है कि रुपया रखा हुआ है, तुम्हारे मुंह से ‘हां’ निकलने की देरी है।
सुवामा- नगर के भद्र-पुरुषों ने एकत्र किया होगा?
मोटेराम- हां, बात-की-बात में रुपया एकत्र हो गया। साहब का इशारा बहुत था।
सुवामा-कर-मुक्ति के लिए प्रार्थना-पञ मुझसे न लिखवाया जाएगा और मैं अपने स्वामी के नाम ऋण ही लेना चाहती हूं। मैं सबका एक-एक पैसा अपने गांवों ही से चुका दूंगी।
यह कहकर सुवामा ने रुखाई से मुंह फेर लिया और उसके पीले तथा शोकान्वित बदन पर क्रोध-सा झलकने लगा। मोटेराम ने देखा कि बात बिगड़ना चाहती है, तो संभलकर बोले- अच्छा, जैसे तुम्हारी इच्छा। इसमें कोई जबरदस्ती नहीं है। मगर यदि हमने तुमको किसी प्रकार का दु:ख उठाते देखा, तो उस दिन प्रलय हो जायेगा। बस, इतना समझ लो।
सुवामा-तो आप क्या यह चाहते हैं कि मैं अपने पति के नाम पर दूसरों की कृतज्ञता का भार रखूं? मैं इसी घर में जल मरुंगी, अनशन करते-करते मर जाऊंगी, पर किसी की उपकृत न बनूंगी।
मोटेराम-छि:छि:। तुम्हारे ऊपर निहोरा कौन कर सकता है? कैसी बात मुख से निकालती है? ऋण लेने में कोई लाज नहीं है। कौन रईस है जिस पर लाख दो-लाख का ऋण न हो?
सुवामा- मुझे विश्वास नहीं होता कि इस ऋण में निहोरा है।
मोटेराम- सुवामा, तुम्हारी बुद्वि कहां गयी? भला, सब प्रकार के दु:ख उठा लोगी पर क्या तुम्हें इस बालक पर दया नहीं आती?
मोटेराम की यह चोट बहुत कड़ी लगी। सुवामा सजलनयना हो गई। उसने पुत्र की ओर करुणा-भरी दृष्टि से देखा। इस बच्चे के लिए मैंने कौन-कौन सी तपस्या नहीं की? क्या उसके भाग्य में दु:ख ही बदा है। जो अमोला जलवायु के प्रखर झोंकों से बचाता जाता था, जिस पर सूर्य की प्रचण्ड किरणें न पड़ने पाती थीं, जो स्नेह-सुधा से अभी सिंचित रहता था, क्या वह आज इस जलती हुई धूप और इस आग की लपट में मुरझायेगा? सुवामा कई मिनट तक इसी चिन्ता में बैठी रही। मोटेराम मन-ही-मन प्रसन्न हो रहे थे कि अब सफलीभूत हुआ। इतने में सुवामा ने सिर उठाकर कहा-जिसके पिता ने लाखों को जिलाया-खिलाया, वह दूसरों का आश्रित नहीं बन सकता। यदि पिता का धर्म उसका सहायक होगा, तो स्वयं दस को खिलाकर खायेगा। लड़के को बुलाते हुए ‘बेटा। तनिक यहां आओ। कल से तुम्हारी मिठाई, दूध, घी सब बन्द हो जायेंगे। रोओगे तो नहीं?’ यह कहकर उसने बेटे को प्यार से बैठा लिया और उसके गुलाबी गालों का पसीना पोंछकर चुम्बन कर लिया।
प्रताप- क्या कहा? कल से मिठाई बन्द होगी? क्यों क्या हलवाई की दुकान पर मिठाई नहीं है?
सुवामा-मिठाई तो है, पर उसका रुपया कौन देगा?
प्रताप- हम बड़े होंगे, तो उसको बहुत-सा रुपया देंगे। चल, टख। टख। देख मां, कैसा तेज घोड़ा है।
सुवामा की आंखों में फिर जल भर आया। ‘हा हन्त। इस सौन्दर्य और सुकुमारता की मूर्ति पर अभी से दरिद्रता की आपत्तियां आ जायेंगी। नहीं नहीं, मैं स्वयं सब भोग लूंगी। परन्तु अपने प्राण-प्यारे बच्चे के ऊपर आपत्ति की परछाहीं तक न आने दूंगी।’ माता तो यह सोच रही थी और प्रताप अपने हठी और मुंहजोर घोड़े पर चढ़ने में पूर्ण शक्ति से लीन हो रहा था। बच्चे मन के राजा होते हैं।
अभिप्राय यह कि मोटेराम ने बहुत जाल फैलाया। विविध प्रकार का वाक्चातुर्य दिखलाया, परन्तु सुवामा ने एक बार ‘नहीं करके ‘हां’ न की। उसकी इस आत्मरक्षा का समाचार जिसने सुना, धन्य-धन्य कहा। लोगों के मन में उसकी प्रतिष्टा दूनी हो गयी। उसने वही किया, जो ऐसे संतोषपूर्ण और उदार-हृदय मनुष्य की स्त्री को करना उचित था।
इसके पन्द्रहवें दिन इलाका नीलामा पर चढ़ा। पचास सहस्र रुपये प्राप्त हुए कुल ऋण चुका दिया गया। घर का अनावश्यक सामान बेच दिया गया। मकान में भी सुवामा ने भीतर से ऊंची-ऊंची दीवारें खिंचवा कर दो अलग-अलग खण्ड कर दिये। एक में आप रहने लगी और दूसरा भाड़े पर उठा दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

नये पड़ोसियों से मेल-जोल

मुंशी संजीवनलाल, जिन्होंने सुवाम का घर भाड़े पर लिया था, बड़े विचारशील मनुष्य थे। पहले एक प्रतिष्ठित पद पर नियुक्त थे, किन्तु अपनी स्वतंत्र इच्छा के कारण अफसरों को प्रसन्न न रख सके। यहां तक कि उनकी रुष्टता से विवश होकर इस्तीफा दे दिया। नौकर के समय में कुछ पूंजी एकत्र कर ली थी, इसलिए नौकरी छोड़ते ही वे ठेकेदारी की ओर प्रवृत्त हुए और उन्होंने परिश्रम द्वारा अल्पकाल में ही अच्छी सम्पत्ति बना ली। इस समय उनकी आय चार-पांच सौ मासिक से कम न थी। उन्होंने कुछ ऐसी अनुभवशालिनी बुद्वि पायी थी कि जिस कार्य में हाथ डालते, उसमें लाभ छोड़ हानि न होती थी।
    मुंशी संजीवनलाल का कुटुम्ब बड़ा न था। सन्तानें तो ईश्वर ने कई दीं, पर इस समय माता-पिता के नयनों की पुतली केवल एक पुञी ही थी। उसका नाम वृजरानी था। वही दम्पति का जीवनाश्राम थी।
    प्रतापचन्द्र और वृजरानी में पहले ही दिन से मैत्री आरंभ हा गयी। आधे घंटे में दोनों चिड़ियों की भांति चहकने लगे। विरजन ने अपनी गुड़िया, खिलौने और बाजे दिखाये, प्रतापचन्द्र ने अपनी किताबें, लेखनी और चित्र दिखाये। विरजन की माता सुशीला ने प्रतापचन्द्र को गोद में ले लिया और प्यार किया। उस दिन से वह नित्य संध्या को आता और दोनों साथ-साथ खेलते। ऐसा प्रतीत होता था कि दोनों भाई-बहिन है। सुशीला दोनों बालकों को गोद में बैठाती और प्यार करती। घंटों टकटकी लगाये दोनों बच्चों को देखा करती, विरजन भी कभी-कभी प्रताप के घर जाती। विपत्ति की मारी सुवामा उसे देखकर अपना दु:ख भूल जाती, छाती से लगा लेती और उसकी भोली-भाली बातें सुनकर अपना मन बहलाती।
    एक दिन मुंशी संजीवनलाल बाहर से आये तो क्या देखते हैं कि प्रताप और विरजन दोनों दफ्तर में कुर्सियों पर बैठे हैं। प्रताप कोई पुस्तक पढ़ रहा है और विरजन ध्यान लगाये सुन रही है। दोनों ने ज्यों ही मुंशीजी को देखा उठ खड़े हुए। विरजन तो दौड़कर पिता की गोद में जा बैठी और प्रताप सिर नीचा करके एक ओर खड़ा हो गया। कैसा गुणवान बालक था। आयु अभी आठ वर्ष से अधिक न थी, परन्तु लक्षण से भावी प्रतिभा झलक रही थी। दिव्य मुखमण्डल, पतले-पतले लाल-लाल अधर, तीव्र चितवन, काले-काले भ्रमर के समान बाल उस पर स्वच्छ कपड़े मुंशी जी ने कहा- यहां आओ, प्रताप।
    प्रताप धीरे-धीरे कुछ हिचकिचाता-सकुचाता समीप आया। मुंशी जी ने पितृवत् प्रेम से उसे गोद में बैठा लिया और पूछा- तुम अभी कौन-सी किताब पढ़ रहे थे।
    प्रताप बोलने ही को था कि विरजन बोल उठी- बाबा। अच्छी-अच्छी कहानियां थीं। क्यों बाबा। क्या पहले चिड़ियां भी हमारी भांति बोला करती थीं।
    मुंशी जी मुस्कराकर बोले-हां। वे खूब बोलती थीं।
    अभी उनके मुंह से पूरी बात भी न निकलने पायी थी कि प्रताप जिसका संकोच अब गायब हो चला था, बोला- नहीं विरजन तुम्हें भुलाते हैं ये कहानिया बनायी हुई हैं।
    मुंशी जी इस निर्भीकतापूर्ण खण्डन पर खूब हंसे।
    अब तो प्रताप तोते की भांति चहकने लगा-स्कूल इतना बड़ा है कि नगर भर के लोग उसमें बैठ जायें। दीवारें इतनी ऊंची हैं, जैसे ताड़। बलदेव प्रसाद ने जो गेंद में हिट लगायी, तो वह आकाश में चला गया। बड़े मास्टर साहब की मेज पर हरी-हरी बनात बिछी हुई है। उस पर फूलों से भरे गिलास रखे हैं। गंगाजी का पानी नीला है। ऐसे जोर से बहता है कि बीच में पहाड़ भी हो तो बह जाये। वहां एक साधु बाबा है। रेल दौड़ती है सन-सन। उसका इंजिन बोलता है झक-झक। इंजिन में भाप होती है, उसी के जोर से गाड़ी चलती है। गाड़ी के साथ पेड़ भी दौड़ते दिखायी देते हैं।
    इस भांति कितनी ही बातें प्रताप ने अपनी भोली-भाली बोली में कहीं विरजन चित्र की भांति चुपचाप बैठी सुन रही थी। रेल पर वह भी दो-तीन बार सवार हुई थी। परन्तु उसे आज तक यह ज्ञात न था कि उसे किसने बनाया और वह क्यों कर चलती है। दो बार उसने गुरुजी से यह प्रश्न किया भी था परन्तु उन्होंने यही कह कर टाल दिया कि बच्चा, ईश्वर की महिमा कोई बड़ा भारी और बलवान घोड़ा है, जो इतनी गाडियों को सन-सन खींचे।
लिए जाता है। जब प्रताप चुप हुआ तो विरजन ने पिता के गले हाथ डालकर कहा-बाबा। हम भी प्रताप की किताब पढ़ेंगे।
    मुंशी-बेटी, तुम तो संस्कृत पढ़ती हो, यह तो भाषा है।
    विरजन-तो मैं भी भाषा ही पढूंगी। इसमें कैसी अच्छी-अच्छी कहानियां हैं। मेरी किताब में तो भी कहानी नहीं। क्यों बाबा, पढ़ना किसे कहते है ?
    मुंशी जी बंगले झांकने लगे। उन्होंने आज तक आप ही कभी ध्यान नही दिया था कि पढ़ना क्या वस्तु है। अभी वे माथ ही खुजला रहे थे कि प्रताप बोल उठा- मुझे पढ़ते देखा, उसी को पढ़ना कहते हैं।
    विरजन- क्या मैं नहीं पढ़ती? मेरे पढ़ने को पढ़ना नहीं कहतें?
    विरजन सिद्वान्त कौमुदी पढ़ रही थी, प्रताप ने कहा-तुम तोते की भांति रटती हो।

----------


## Rajeev

एकता का सम्बन्ध पुष्ट होता है

कुछ काल से सुवामा ने द्रव्याभाव के कारण महाराजिन, कहार और दो महरियों को जवाब दे दिया था क्योंकि अब न तो उसकी कोई आवश्यकता थी और न उनका व्यय ही संभाले संभलता था। केवल एक बुढ़िया महरी शेष रह गयी थी। ऊपर का काम-काज वह करती रसोई सुवामा स्वयं बना लेगी। परन्तु उस बेचारी को ऐसे कठिन परिश्रम का अभ्यास तो कभी था नहीं, थोड़े ही दिनों में उसे थकान के कारण रात को कुछ ज्वर रहने लगा। धीरे-धीरे यह गति हुई कि जब देखें ज्वर विद्यमान है। शरीर भुना जाता है, न खाने की इच्छा है न पीने की। किसी कार्य में मन नहीं लगता। पर यह है कि सदैव नियम के अनुसार काम किये जाती है। जब तक प्रताप घर रहता है तब तक वह मुखाकृति को तनिक भी मलिन नहीं होने देती परन्तु ज्यों ही वह स्कूल चला जाता है, त्यों ही वह चद्दर ओढ़कर पड़ी रहती है और दिन-भर पड़े-पड़े कराहा करती है।
प्रताप बुद्विमान लड़का था। माता की दशा प्रतिदिन बिगड़ती हुई देखकर ताड गया कि यह बीमार है। एक दिन स्कूल से लौटा तो सीधा अपने घर गया। बेटे को देखते ही सुवामा ने उठ बैठने का प्रयत्न किया पर निर्बलता के कारण मूर्छा आ गयी और हाथ-पांव अकड़ गये। प्रताप ने उसं संभाला और उसकी और भर्त्सना की दृष्टि से देखकर कहा-अम्मा तुम आजकल बीमार हो क्या?  इतनी दुबली क्यों हो गयी हो? देखो, तुम्हारा शरीर कितना गर्म है। हाथ नहीं रखा जाता।
    सुवाम ने हंसने का उद्योग किया। अपनी बीमारी का परिचय देकर बेटे को कैसे कष्ट दे? यह नि:स्पृह और नि:स्वार्थ प्रेम की पराकाष्टा है। स्वर को हलका करके बोली नहीं बेटा बीमार तो नहीं हूं। आज कुछ ज्वर हो आया था, संध्या तक चंगी हो जाऊंगी। आलमारी में हलुवा रखा हुआ है निकाल लो। नहीं, तुम आओ बैठो, मैं ही निकाल देती हूं।
    प्रताप-माता, तुम मुझ से बहाना करती हो। तुम अवश्य बीमार हो। एक दिन में कोई इतना दुर्बल हो जाता है?
    सुवाता- (हंसकर) क्या तुम्हारे देखने में मैं दुबली हो गयी हूं।
    प्रताप- मैं डॉक्टर साहब के पास जाता हूं।
    सुवामा- (प्रताप का हाथ पकड़कर) तुम क्या जानों कि वे कहां रहते हैं?
    ताप- पूछते-पूछते चला जाऊंगा।
    सुवामा कुछ और कहना चाहती थी कि उसे फिर चक्कर आ गया। उसकी आंखें पथरा गयीं। प्रताप उसकी यह दशा देखते ही डर गया। उससे और कुछ तो न हो सका, वह दौड़कर विरजन के द्वार पर आया और खड़ा होकर रोने लगा।
    प्रतिदिन वह इस समय तक विरजन के घर पहुंच जाता था। आज जो देर हुई तो वह अकुलायी हुई इधर-उधर देख रही थी। अकस्मात द्वार पर झांकने आयी, तो प्रताप को दोनों हाथों से मुख ढांके हुए देखा। पहले तो समझी कि इसने हंसी से मुख छिपा रखा है। जब उसने हाथ हटाये तो आंसू दीख पड़े। चौंककर बोली- लल्लू क्यों रोते हो? बता दो।
    प्रताप ने कुछ उत्तर न दिया, वरन् और सिसकने लगा।
विरजन बोली- न बताओगे! क्या चाची ने कुछ कहा ?  जाओ, तुम चुप नही होते।
    प्रताप ने कहा- नहीं, विरजन,  मां बहुत बीमार है।
    यह सुनते ही वृजरानी दौड़ी और एक सांस में सुवामा के सिरहाने जा खड़ी हुई। देखा तो वह सुन्न पड़ी हुई है, आंखे मुंद हुई हैं और लम्बी सांसे ले रही हैं। उनका हाथ थाम कर विरजन झिंझोड़ने  लगी- चाची, कैसी जी है, आंखें खोलों, कैसा जी है?
    परन्तु चाची ने आंखें न खोलीं। तब वह ताक पर से तेल उतारकर सुवाम के सिर पर धीरे-धीरे मलने लगी। उस बेचारी को सिर में महीनों से तेल डालने का अवसर न मिला था, ठण्डक पहुंची तो आंखें खुल गयीं।
    विरजन- चाची, कैसा जी है? कहीं दर्द तो नहीं है?
    सुवामा- नहीं, बेटी दर्द कहीं नहीं है। अब मैं बिल्कुल अच्छी हूं। भैया कहां हैं?
    विरजन-वह तो मेर घर है, बहुत रो रहे हैं।
    सुवामा- तुम जाओ, उसके साथ खेलों, अब मैं बिल्कुल अच्छी हूं।
    अभी ये बातें हो रही थीं कि सुशीला का भी शुभागमन हुआ। उसे सुवाम से मिलने की तो बहुत दिनों से उत्कष्ठा थी, परन्तु कोई अवसर न मिलता था। इस समय वह सात्वना देने के बहाने आ पहुंची।विरजन ने अपन माता को देखा तो उछल पड़ी और ताली बजा-बजाकर कहने लगी- मां आयी, मां आयी।
    दोनों स्त्रीयों में शिष्टाचार की बातें होने लगीं। बातों-बातों में दीपक जल उठा। किसी को ध्यान भी न हुआकि प्रताप कहां है। थोड़ देर तक तो वह द्वार पर खड़ा रोता रहा,फिर झटपट आंखें पोंछकर डॉक्टर किचलू के घर की ओर लपकता हुआ चला। डॉक्टर साहब मुंशी शालिग्राम के मिञों में से थे। और जब कभी का पड़ता, तो वे ही बुलाये जाते थे। प्रताप को केवल इतना  विदित था कि वे बरना नदी के किनारे लाल बंगल में रहते हैं। उसे अब तक अपने मुहल्ले से बाहर निकलने का कभी अवसर न पड़ा था। परन्तु उस समय मातृ भक्ती के वेग से उद्विग्न होने के कारण उसे इन रुकावटों का कुछ भी ध्यान न हुआ। घर से निकलकर बाजार में आया और एक इक्केवान से बोला-लाल बंगल चलोगे? लाल बंगला प्रसाद स्थान था। इक्कावान तैयार हो गया। आठ बजते-बजते डॉक्टर साहब की फिटन सुवामा के द्वार पर आ पहुंची। यहां इस समय चारों ओर उसकी खोज हो रही थी कि अचानक वह  सवेग पैर बढ़ाता हुआ भीतर गया और बोला-पर्दा करो। डॉक्टर साहब आते हैं।
    सुवामा और सुशीला दोनों चौंक पड़ी। समझ गयीं, यह डॉक्टर साहब को बुलाने गया था। सुवामा ने प्रेमाधिक्य से उसे गोदी में बैठा लिया डर नहीं लगा? हमको बताया भी नहीं यों ही चले गये? तुम खो जाते तो मैं क्या करती? ऐसा लाल कहां पाती? यह कहकर उसने बेटे को बार-बार चूम लिया। प्रताप इतना प्रसन्न था, मानों परीक्षा में उत्तीर्ण हो गया। थोड़ी देर में पर्दा हुआ और डॉक्टर साहब आये। उन्होंने सुवामा की नाड़ी देखी और सांत्वना दी। वे प्रताप को गोद में बैठाकर बातें करते रहे। औषधियॉ साथ ले आये थे। उसे पिलाने की सम्मति देकर नौ बजे बंगले को लौट गये। परन्तु जीर्णज्वर था, अतएव पूरे मास-भर सुवामा को कड़वी-कड़वी औषधियां खानी पड़ी। डॉक्टर साहब दोनों वक्त आते और ऐसी कृपा और ध्यान रखते, मानो सुवामा उनकी बहिन है। एक बार सुवाम ने डरते-डरते फीस के रुपये एक पात्र में रखकर सामने रखे। पर डॉक्टर साहब ने उन्हें हाथ तक न लगाया। केवल इतना कहा-इन्हें मेरी ओर से प्रताप को दे दीजिएगा, वह पैदल स्कूल जाता है, पैरगाड़ी मोल ले लेगा।
    विरजन और उनकी माता दोनों सुवामा की शुश्रूषा के लिए उपस्थित रहतीं। माता चाहे विलम्ब भी कर जाए, परन्तु विरजन वहां से एक क्षण के लिए भी न टलती। दवा पिलाती, पान देती जब सुवामा का जी अच्छा होता तो वह भोली-भोली बातों द्वारा उसका मन बहलाती। खेलना-कूदना सब छूट गया। जब सुवाम बहुत हठ करती तो प्रताप के संग बाग में खेलने चली जाती। दीपक जलते ही फिर आ बैठती और जब तक निद्रा के मारे झुक-झुक न पड़ती, वहां से उठने का नाम न लेती वरन प्राय: वहीं सो जाती, रात को नौकर गोद में उठाकर घर ले जाता। न जाने उसे कौन-सी धुन सवार हो गयी थी।
    एक दिन वृजरानी सुवामा के सिरहाने बैठी पंखा झल रही थी। न जाने किस ध्यान में मग्न थी। आंखें दीवार की ओर लगी हुई थीं। और जिस प्रकार वृक्षों पर कौमुदी लहराती है, उसी भांति भीनी-भीनी मुस्कान उसके अधरों पर लहरा रही थी। उसे कुछ भी ध्यान न था कि चाची मेरी और देख रही है। अचानक उसके हाथ से पंखा छूट गया। ज्यों ही वह उसको उठाने के लिए झुकी कि सुवामा ने उसे गले लगा लिया। और पुचकार कर पूछा-विरजन, सत्य कहो, तुम अभी क्या सोच रही थी? 
    विरजन ने माथा झुका लिया और कुछ लज्जित होकर कहा- कुछ नहीं, तुमको न बतलाऊंगी।
    सूवामा- मेरी अच्छी विरजन। बता तो क्या सोचती थी?
    विरजन-(लजाते हुए) सोचती थी कि.....जाओ हंसो मत......न बतलाऊंगी।
    सुवामा-अच्छा ले, न हसूंगी, बताओ। ले यही तो अब अच्छा नही लगता, फिर मैं आंखें मूंद लूंगी।
    विरजन-किस से कहोगी तो नहीं?
    सुवामा- नहीं, किसी से न कहूंगी।
    विरजन-सोचती थी कि जब प्रताप से मेरा विवाह हो जायेगा, तब बड़े आनन्द से रहूंगी।
    सुवामा ने उसे छाती से लगा लिया और कहा- बेटी, वह तो तेरा भाई हे।
    विरजन- हां भाई है। मैं जान गई। तुम मुझे बहू न बनाओगी।
    सुवामा- आज लल्लू को आने दो, उससे पूछूँ देखूं क्या कहता है?
    विरजन- नहीं, नहीं, उनसे न कहना मैं तुम्हारे पैरों पडूं।
    सुवामा- मैं तो कह दूंगी।
    विरजन- तुम्हे हमारी कसम, उनसे न कहना।

----------


## Rajeev

शिष्ट-जीवन के दृश्य

दिन जाते देर नहीं लगती। दो वर्ष व्यतीत हो गये। पण्डित मोटेराम नित्य प्रात: काल आत और सिद्वान्त-कोमुदी पढ़ाते, परन्त अब उनका आना केवल नियम पालने के हेतु ही था, क्योकि इस पुस्तक के पढ़न में अब विरजन का जी न लगता था। एक दिन मुंशी जी इंजीनियर के दफतर से आये। कमरे में बैठे थे। नौकर जूत का फीता खोल रहा था कि रधिया महर मुस्कराती हुई घर में से निकली और उनके हाथ में मुह छाप लगा हुआ लिफाफा रख, मुंह फेर हंसने लगी। सिरना पर लिखा हुआ था-श्रीमान बाबा साह की सेवा में प्राप्त हो।
    मुंशी-अरे, तू किसका लिफाफा ले आयी ?  यह मेर नहीं है।
    महरी- सरकार ही का तो है, खोले तो आप।
    मुंशी-किसने हुई बोली- आप खालेंगे तो पता चल जायेगा।
    मुंशी जी ने विस्मित होकर लिफाफा खोला। उसमें से जो पञ-निकला उसमें यह लिखा हुआ था-
    बाबा को विरजन क प्रमाण और पालागन पहुंचे। यहां आपकी कृपा से कुशल-मंगल है आपका कुशल श्री विश्वनाथजी से सदा मनाया करती हूं। मैंने प्रताप से भाषा सीख ली। वे स्कूल से आकर संध्या को मुझे नित्य पढ़ाते हैं। अब आप हमारे लिए अच्छी-अच्छी पुस्तकें लाइए, क्योंकि  पढ़ना ही जी का सुख है और विद्या अमूल्य वस्तु है। वेद-पुराण में इसका महात्मय लिखा है। मनुषय को चाहिए कि विद्या-धन तन-मन से एकञ करे। विद्या से सब दुख हो जाते हैं। मैंने कल बैताल-पचीस की कहानी चाची को सुनायी थी। उन्होंने मुझे एक सुन्दर गुड़िया पुरस्कार में दी है। बहुत अच्छी है। मैं उसका विवाह करुंगी, तब आपसे रुपये लूंगी। मैं अब पण्डितजी से न पढूंगी। मां नहीं जानती कि मैं भाषा पढ़ती हूं।
आपकी प्यारी
विरजन

    प्रशस्ति देखते ही मुंशी जी के अन्त: करण में गुदगुद होने लगी।फिर तो उन्होंने एक ही सांस में भारी चिट्रठी पढ़ डाली। मारे आनन्द के हंसते हुए नंगे-पांव भीतर दौड़े। प्रताप को गोद में उठा लिया और फिर दोनों बच्चों का हाथ पकड़े हुए सुशीला के पास गये। उसे चिट्रठी दिखाकर कहा-बूझो किसी चिट्ठी है?
    सुशीला-लाओ, हाथ में दो, देखूं।
    मुंशी जी-नहीं, वहीं से बैठी-बैठी बताओ जल्दी।
    सुशीला-बूझ् जाऊं तो क्या दोगे? 
    मुंशी जी-पचास रुपये, दूध के धोये हुए।
सुशीला- पहिले रुपये निकालकर रख दो, नहीं तो मुकर जाओगे।
    मुंशी जी- मुकरने वाले को कुछ कहता हूं, अभी रुपये लो। ऐसा कोई टुटपुँजिया समझ लिया है ?
    यह कहकर दस रुपये का एक नोट जेसे निकालकर दिखाया।
    सुशीला- कितने का नोट है?
    मुंशीजी- पचास रुपये का, हाथ से लेकर देख लो।
    सुशीला- ले लूंगी, कहे देती हूं।
    मुंशीजी- हां-हां, ले लेना, पहले बता तो सही।
    सुशीला- लल्लू का है लाइये नोट, अब मैं न मानूंगी। यह कहकर उठी और मुंशीजी का हाथ थाम लिया।
    मुंशीजी- ऐसा क्या डकैती है? नोट छीने लेती हो।
    सुशीला- वचन नहीं दिया था? अभी से विचलने लगे।
    मुंशीजी- तुमने बूझा भी, सर्वथा भ्रम में पड़ गयीं।
    सुशीला- चलो-चलो, बहाना करते हो, नोट हड़पन की इच्छा है। क्यों लल्लू, तुम्हारी ही चिट्ठी है न?
    प्रताप नीची दृष्टि से मुंशीजी की ओर देखकर धीरे-से बोला-मैंने कहां लिखी?
    मुंशीजी- लजाओ, लजाओ।
    सुशीला- वह झूठ बोलता है। उसी की चिट्ठी है, तुम लोग गँठकर आये हो।
    प्रताप-मेरी चिट्ठी नहीं है, सच। विरजन ने लिखी है।
    सुशीला चकित होकर बोली- विजरन की? फिर उसने दौड़कर पति के हाथ से चिट्ठी छीन ली और भौंचक्की होकर उसे देखने लगी, परन्तु अब भी विश्वास आया।विरजन से पूछा- क्यें बेटी, यह तुम्हारी लिखी है?
    विरजन ने सिर झुकाकर कहा-हां।
    यह सुनते ही माता ने उसे कष्ठ से लगा लिया।
    अब आज से विरजन की यह दशा हो गयी कि जब देखिए लेखनी लिए हुए पन्ने काले कर रही है। घर के धन्धों से तो उस पहले ही कुछ प्रयोज न था, लिखने का आना सोने में सोहागा हो गया। माता उसकी तल्लीनता देख-देखकर प्रमुदित होती पिता हर्ष से फूला न समाता, नित्य नवीन पुस्तकें लाता कि विरजन सयानी होगी, तो पढ़ेगी। यदि कभी वह अपने पांव धो लेती, या भोजन करके अपने ही हाथ धोने लगती तो माता महरियों पर बहुत कुद्र होती-आंखें फूट गयी है। चर्बी छा गई है। वह अपने हाथ से पानी उंड़ेल रही है और तुम खड़ी मुंह ताकती हो।
    इसी प्रकार काल बीतता चला गया, विरजन का बारहवां वर्ष पूर्ण हुआ, परन्तु अभी तक उसे चावल उबालना तक न आता था। चूल्हे के सामने बैठन का कभी अवसर ही न आया। सुवामा ने एक दिन उसकी माता ने कहा- बहिन विरजन सयानी हुई, क्या कुछ गुन-ढंग सिखाओगी।
    सुशीला-क्या कहूं, जी तो चाहता है कि लग्गा लगाऊं परन्तु कुछ सोचकर रुक जाती हूं। 
    सुवामा-क्या सोचकर रुक जाती हो ?
    सुशीला-कुछ नहीं आलस आ जाता है।
    सुवामा-तो यह काम मुझे सौंप दो। भोजन बनाना स्त्रियों के लिए सबसे आवश्यक बात है।
    सुशीला-अभी चूल्हे के सामन उससे बैठा न जायेगा।
    सुवामा-काम करने से ही आता है।
    सुशीला-(झेंपते हुए) फूल-से गाल कुम्हला जायेंगे।
    सुवामा- (हंसकर) बिना फूल के मुरझाये कहीं फल लगते हैं? 
    दूसरे दिन से विरजन भोजन बनाने लगी। पहले दस-पांच दिन उसे चूल्हे के सामने बैठने में बड़ा कष्ट हुआ। आग न जलती, फूंकने लगती तो नेञों से जल बहता। वे बूटी की भांति लाल हो जाते। चिनगारियों से कई रेशमी साड़ियां सत्यानाथ हो गयीं। हाथों में छाले पड़ गये। परन्तु क्रमश: सारे क्लेश दूर हो गये। सुवामा ऐसी सुशीला स्ञी थी कि कभी रुष्ट न होती, प्रतिदिन उसे पुचकारकर काम में लगाय रहती।
    अभी विरजन को भोजन बनाते दो मास से अधिक न हुए होंगे कि एक दिन उसने प्रताप से कहा- लल्लू,मुझे भोजन बनाना आ गया।
    प्रताप-सच।
    विरजन-कल चाची ने मेर बनाया भोजन किया था। बहुत प्रसन्न।
    प्रताप-तो भई, एक दिन मुझे भी नेवता दो।
    विरजन ने प्रसन्न होकर कहा-अच्छा,कल।
दूसरे दिन नौ बजे विरजन ने प्रताप को भोजन करने के लिए बुलाया। उसने जाकर देखा तो चौका लगा हुआ है। नवीन मिट्टी की मीटी-मीठी सुगन्ध आ रही है। आसन स्वच्छता से बिछा हुआ है। एक थाली में चावल और चपातियाँ हैं। दाल और तरकारियॉँ अलग-अलग कटोरियों में रखी हुई हैं। लोटा और गिलास पानी से भरे हुए रखे हैं। यह स्वच्छता और ढंग देखकर प्रताप सीधा मुंशी संजीवनलाल के पास गया और उन्हें लाकर चौके के सामने खड़ा कर दिया। मुंशीजी खुशी से उछल पड़े। चट कपड़े उतार, हाथ-पैर धो प्रताप के साथ चौके में जा बैठे। बेचारी विरजन क्या जानती थी कि महाशय भी बिना बुलाये पाहुने हो जायेंगे। उसने केवल प्रताप के लिए भोजन बनाया था। वह उस दिन बहुत लजायी और दबी ऑंखों से माता की ओर देखने लगी। सुशीला ताड़ गयी। मुस्कराकर मुंशीजी से बोली-तुम्हारे लिए अलग भोजन बना है। लड़कों के बीच में क्या जाके कूद पड़े?
    वृजरानी ने लजाते हुए दो थालियों में थोड़ा-थोड़ा भोजन परोसा।
    मुंशीजी-विरजन ने चपातियाँ अच्छी बनायी हैं। नर्म, श्वेत और मीठी। 
    प्रताप-मैंने ऐसी चपातियॉँ कभी नहीं खायीं। सालन बहुत स्वादिष्ट है।
    ‘विरजन ! चाचा को शोरवेदार आलू दो,’ यह कहकर प्रताप हँने लगा। विरजन ने लजाकर सिर नीचे कर लिया। पतीली शुष्क हो रही थी।
    सुशीली-(पति से) अब उठोगे भी, सारी रसोई चट कर गये, तो भी अड़े बैठे हो! 
मुंशीजी-क्या तुम्हारी राल टपक रही है?
निदान दोनों रसोई की इतिश्री करके उठे। मुंशीजी ने उसी समय एक मोहर निकालकर विरजन को पुरस्कार में दी।

----------


## Rajeev

डिप्टी श्यामाचरण

डिप्टी श्यामाचरण की धाक सारे नगर में छायी हई थी। नगर में कोई ऐसा हाकिम न था जिसकी लोग इतनी प्रतिष्ठा करते हों। इसका कारण कुछ तो यह था कि वे स्वभाव के मिलनसार और सहनशील थे और कुछ यह कि रिश्वत से उन्हें बडी घृणा थी। न्याय-विचार ऐसी सूक्ष्मता से करते थे कि दस-बाहर वर्ष के भीतर कदाचित उनके दो-ही चार फैसलों की अपील हुई होगी। अंग्रेजी का एक अक्षर न जानते थे, परन्तु बैरस्टिरों और वकीलों को भी उनकी नैतिक पहुंच और सूक्ष्मदर्शिता पर आश्चर्य होता था। स्वभाव में स्वाधीनता कूट-कूट भरी थी। घर और न्यायालय के अतिरिक्त किसी ने उन्हें और कहीं आते-जाते नहीं देखा। मुशीं शालिग्राम जब तक जीवित थे, या यों कहिए कि वर्तमान थे, तब तक कभी-कभी चितविनोदार्थ उनके यह चले जाते थे। जब वे लप्त हो गये, डिप्टी साहब ने घर छोडकर हिलने की शपथ कर ली। कई वर्ष हुए एक बार कलक्टर साहब को सलाम करने गये थे खानसामा ने कहा- साहब स्नान कर रहे हैं दो घंटे तक बरामदे में एक मोढे पर बैठे प्रतीक्षा करते रहे। तदनन्तर साहब बहादुर हाथ में एक टेनिस बैट लिये हुए निकले और बोले-बाबू साहब, हमको खेद है कि आपको हामारी बाट देखनी पडी। मुझे आज अवकाश नहीं है। क्लब-घर जाना है। आप फिर कभी आवें। 
    यह सुनकर उन्होंने साहब बहादुर को सलाम किया और इतनी-सी बात पर फिर किसी अंग्रेजी की भेंट को न गये। वंश, प्रतिष्ठा और आत्म-गौरव पर उन्हें बडा अभिमान था। वे बडे ही रसिक पुरूष थे। उनकी बातें हास्य से पूर्ण होती थीं। संध्या के समय जब वे कतिपय विशिष्ट मित्रों के साथ द्वारांगण में बैठते, तो उनके उच्च हास्य की गूंजती हुई प्रतिध्वनि वाटिका से सुनायी देती थी। नौकरो-चाकरों से वे बहुत सरल व्यवहार रखते थे, यहां तक कि उनके संग अलाव के बेठने में भी उनको कुछ संकोच न था। परन्तु उनकी धाक ऐसी छाई हुई थी कि उनकी इस सजनता से किसी को अनूचित लाभ उठाने का साहस न होता था। चाल-ढाल सामान्य रखते थे। कोअ-पतलून से उन्हें घृणा थी। बटनदार ऊंची अचकयन, उस पर एक रेशमी काम की अबा, काला श्मिला, ढीला पाजामा और दिल्लीवाला नोकदार जूता उनकी मुख्य पोशाक थी। उनके दुहरे शरीर, गुलाबी चेहरे और मध्यम डील पर जितनी यह पोशाक शोभा देती थी, उनकी कोट-पतलूनसे सम्भव न थी। यद्यपि उनकी धाक सारे नगर-भर में फैली हई थी, तथापि अपने घर के मण्डलान्तगर्त उनकी एक न चलती थी। यहां उनकी सुयोग्य अद्वांगिनी का साम्राज्य था। वे अपने अधिकृत प्रान्त में स्वच्छन्दतापूर्व   शासन करती थी। कई वर्ष व्यतीत हुए डिप्टी साहब ने उनकी इच्छा के विरूद्व एक महराजिन नौकर रख ली थी। महराजिन कुछ रंगीली थी। प्रेमवती अपने पति की इस अनुचित कृति पर ऐसी रूष्ट हुई कि कई सप्ताह तक कोपभवन में बैठी रही। निदान विवश होकर साहब ने महराजिन को विदा कर दिया। तब से उन्हें फिर कभी गृहस्थी के व्यवहार में हस्तक्षेप करने का साहस न हुआ। 
    मुंशीजी के दो बेटे और एक बेटी थी। बडा लडका साधाचरण गत वर्ष डिग्री प्राप्त करके इस समय रूडकी कालेज में पढाता था। उसका विवाह फतहपुयर-सीकरी के एक रईस के यहां हआ था। मंझली लडकी का नाम सेवती था। उसका भी विवाह प्रयाग के एक धनी घराने में हुआ था। छोटा लडका कमलाचरण अभी तक अविवाहित था। प्रेमवती ने बचपन से ही लाड-प्यार करके उसे ऐसा बिगाड दिया था कि उसका मन पढने-लिखने में तनिक भी नहीं लगता था। पन्द्रह वर्ष का हो चुका था, पर अभी तक सीधा-सा पत्र भी न लिख सकता था। इसलिए वहां से भी वह उठा लिया गया। तब एक मास्टर साहब नियुक्त हुए और तीन महीने रहे परन्तु इतने दिनों में कमलाचरण ने कठिनता से तीन पाठ पढे होंगें। निदान मास्टर साहब भी विदा हो गये। तब डिप्टी साहब ने स्वयं पढाना निश्चित किया। परन्तु एक ही सप्ताह में उन्हें कई बार कमला का सिर हिलाने की आवश्यकता प्रतीत हुई। साक्षियों के बयान और वकीलों की सूक्ष्म आलोचनाओं के तत्व को समझना कठिन नहीं है, जितना किसी निरूत्साही लडके के यमन में शिक्षा-रूचित उत्पन्न करना है।
    प्रेमवती ने इस मारधाड पर ऐसा उत्पात मचाया कि अन्त में डिप्टी साहब ने भी झल्लाकर पढाना छोड दिया। कमला कुछ ऐसा रूपवान, सुकुमार और मधुरभाषी था कि माता उसे सब लडकों से अधिक चाहती थी। इस अनुचित लाड-प्यार ने उसे पंतंग, कबूतरबाजी और इसी प्रकार के अन्य कुव्यसनों का प्रेमी बना दिया था। सबरे हआ और कबूतर उडाये जाने लगे, बटेरों के जोड छूटने लगे, संध्या हई और पंतग के लम्बे-लम्बे पेच होने लगे। कुछ दिनों में जुए का भी चस्का पड चला था। दपर्ण, कंघी और इत्र-तेल में तो मानों उसके प्राण ही बसते थे।
प्रेमवती एक दिन सुवामा से मिलने गयी हुई थी। वहां उसने वृजरानी को देखा और उसी दिन से उसका जी ललचाया हआ था कि वह बहू बनकर मेरे घर में आये, तो घर का भाग्य जाग उठे। उसने सुशीला पर अपना यह भाव प्रगट किया। विरजन का तेरहॅवा आरम्भ हो चुका था। पति-पत्नी में विवाह के सम्बन्ध में बातचीत हो रही थी। प्रेमवती की इच्छा पाकर दोनों फूले न समाये। एक तो परिचित परिवार, दूसरे कलीन लडका, बूद्विमान और शिक्षित, पैतृक सम्पति अधिक। यदि इनमें नाता हो जाए तो क्या पूछना। चटपट रीति के अनुसार संदेश कहला भेजा। 
    इस प्रकार संयोग ने आज उस विषैले वृक्ष का बीज बोया, जिसने तीन ही वर्ष में कुल का सर्वनाश कर दिया। भविष्य हमारी दृष्टि से कैसा गुप्त रहता है ?
    ज्यों ही संदेशा पहुंचा, सास, ननद और बहू में बातें होने लगी। 
    बहू(चन्द्रा)-क्यों अम्मा। क्या आप इसी साल ब्याह करेंगी ?
    प्रेमवती-और क्या, तुम्हारे लालाली के मानने की देर है। 
    बहू-कूछ तिलक-दहेज भी ठहरा 
    प्रेमवती-तिलक-दहेज ऐसी लडकियों के लिए नहीं ठहराया जाता। 
    जब तुला पर लडकी लडके के बराबर नहीं ठहरती,तभी दहेज का पासंग बनाकर उसे बराबर कर देते हैं। हमारी वृजरानी कमला से बहुत भारी है। 
    सेवती-कुछ दिनों घर में खूब धूमधाम रहेगी। भाभी गीत गायेंगी। हम ढोल बजायेंगें। क्यों भाभी ?
    चन्द्रा-मुझे नाचना गाना नहीं आता। 
    चन्द्रा का स्वर कुछ भद्दा था, जब गाती, स्वर-भंग हो जाता था। इसलिए उसे गाने से चिढ थी।

----------


## Rajeev

2

सेवती-यह तो तुम आप ही करो। तुम्हारे गाने की तो संसार में धूम है।
चन्द्रा जल गयी, तीखी होकर बोली-जिसे नाच-गाकर दूसरों को लुभाना हो, वह नाचना-गाना सीखे।
सेवती-तुम तो तनिक-सी हंसी में रूठ जाती हो। जरा वह गीत गाओं तो—तुम तो श्याम बडे बेखबर हो’। इस समय सुनने को बहुत जी चाहता है। महीनों से तुम्हारा गाना नहीं सुना।
चन्द्रा-तुम्ही गाओ, कोयल की तरह कूकती हो।
सेवती-लो, अब तुम्हारी यही चाल अच्छी नहीं लगती। मेरी अच्छी भाभी, तनिक गाओं।
चन्द्रमा-मैं इस समय न गाऊंगी। क्यों मुझे कोई डोमनी समझ लिया है ?
सेवती-मैं तो बिन गीत सुने आज तुम्हारा पीछा न छोडूंगी।
सेवती का स्वर परम सुरीला और चिताकर्षक था। रूप और आकृति भी मनोहर, कुन्दन वर्ण और रसीली आंखें। प्याली रंग की साडी उस पर खूब खिल रही थी। वह आप-ही-आप गुनगुनाने लगी:
तुम तो श्याम बडे बेखबर हो...तुम तो श्याम।
आप तो श्याम पीयो दूध के कुल्हड, मेरी तो पानी पै गुजर-
पानी पै गुजर हो। तुम तो श्याम...
दूध के कुल्हड पर वह हंस पडी। प्रेमवती भी मुस्करायी, परन्तु चन्द्रा रूष्ट हो गयी। बोली –बिना हंसी की हंसी हमें नहीं आती। इसमें हंसने की क्या बात है ?
सेवती-आओ, हम तुम मिलकर गायें।
चन्द्रा-कोयल और कौए का क्या साथ ?
सेती-क्रोध तो तुम्हारी नाक पर रहता है।
चन्द्रा-तो हमें क्यों छेडती हो ? हमें गाना नहीं आता, तो कोई तुमसे निन्दा करने तो नहीं जाता।
‘कोई’ का संकेत राधाचरण की ओर था। चन्द्रा में चाहे और गुण न हों, परन्तु पति की सेवा वह तन-मन से करती थी। उसका तनिक भी सिर धमका कि इसके प्राण निकला। उनको घर आने में तनिक देर हुई कि वह व्याकुल होने लगी। जब से वे रूडकी चले गये, तब से चन्द्रा यका हॅसना-बोलना सब छूट गया था। उसका विनोद उनके संग चला गया था। इन्हीं कारणों से राधाचरण को स्त्री का वशीभूत बना दिया था। प्रेम, रूप-गुण, आदि सब त्रुटियों का पूरक है।
सेवती-निन्दा क्यों करेगा, ‘कोई’ तो तन-मन से तुम पर रीझा हुआ है।
चन्द्रा-इधर कई दिनों से चिट्ठी नहीं आयी।
सेवती-तीन-चार दिन हुए होंगे।
चन्द्रा-तुमसे तो हाथ-पैर जोड़ कर हार गयी। तुम लिखती ही नहीं।
सेवती-अब वे ही बातें प्रतिदिन कौन लिखे, कोई नयी बात हो तो लिखने को जी भी चाहे।
चन्द्रा-आज विवाह के समाचार लिख देना। लाऊं कलम-दवात ?
सेवती-परन्तु एक शर्त पर लिखूंगी।
चन्द्रा-बताओं।
सेवती-तुम्हें श्यामवाला गीत गाना पड़ेगा।
चन्द्रा-अच्छा गा दूंगी। हॅसने को जी चाहता है न ?हॅस लेना।
सेवती-पहले गा दो तो लिखूं।
चन्द्रा-न लिखोगी। फिर बातें बनाने लगोगी।
सेवती- तुम्हारी शपथ, लिख दूंगी, गाओ।
चन्द्रा गाने लगी-
तुम तो श्याम बड़े बेखबर हो।
तुम तो श्याम पीयो दूध के कूल्हड़, मेरी तो पानी पै गुजर
पानी पे गुजर हो। तुम तो श्याम बडे बेखबर हो।
अन्तिम शब्द कुछ ऐसे बेसुरे निकले कि हॅसी को रोकना कठिन हो गया। सेवती ने बहुत रोका पर न रुक सकी। हॅसते-हॅसते पेट में बल पड़ गया। चन्द्रा ने दूसरा पद गाया:
आप तो श्याम रक्खो दो-दो लुगइयॉ,
मेरी तो आपी पै नजर आपी पै नजर हो।
तुम तो श्याम....
‘लुगइयां’ पर सेवती हॅसते-हॅसते लोट गयी। चन्द्रा ने सजल नेत्र होकर कहा-अब तो बहुत हॅस चुकीं। लाऊं कागज ?
सेवती-नहीं, नहीं, अभी तनिक हॅस लेने दो।
सेवती हॅस रही थी कि बाबू कमलाचरण का बाहर से शुभागमन हुआ, पन्द्रह सोलह वर्ष की आयु थी। गोरा-गोरा गेहुंआ रंग। छरहरा शरीर, हॅसमुख, भड़कीले वस्त्रों से शरीर को अलंकृत किये, इत्र में बसे, नेत्रो में सुरमा, अधर पर मुस्कान और हाथ में बुलबुल लिये आकर चारपाई पर बैठ गये। सेवती बोली’-कमलू। मुंह मीठा कराओं, तो तुम्हें ऐसे शुभ समाचार सुनायें कि सुनते ही फड़क उठो।
कमला-मुंह तो तुम्हारा आज अवश्य ही मीठा होगा। चाहे शुभ समाचार सुनाओं, चाहे न सुनाओं। आज इस पठे ने यह विजय प्राप्त की है कि लोग दंग रह गये।
यह कहकर कमलाचरण ने बुलबुल को अंगूठे पर बिठा लिया।
सेवती-मेरी खबर सुनते ही नाचने लगोगे।
कमला-तो अच्छा है कि आप न सुनाइए। मैं तो आज यों ही नाच रहा हूं। इस पठे ने आज नाक रख ली। सारा नगर दंग रह गया। नवाब मुन्नेखां बहुत दिनों से मेरी आंखों में चढ़े हुए थे। एक पास होता है, मैं उधर से निकला, तो आप कहने लगे-मियॉ, कोई पठा तैयार हो तो लाओं, दो-दो चौंच हो जायें। यह कहकर आपने अपना पुराना बुलबुल दिखाया। मैने कहा- कृपानिधान। अभी तो नहीं। परन्तु एक मास में यदि ईश्वर चाहेगा तो आपसे अवश्य एक जोड़ होगी, और बद-बद कर आज। आगा शेरअली के अखाड़े में बदान ही ठहरी। पचाय-पचास रूपये की बाजी थी। लाखों मनुष्य जमा थे। उनका पुराना बुलबुल, विश्वास मानों सेवती, कबूतर के बराबर था। परन्तु वह भी केवल फूला हुआ न था। सारे नगर के बुलबुलो को पराजित किये बैठा था। बलपूवर्क लात चलायी। इसने बार-बार नचाया और फिर झपटकर उसकी चोटी दबायी। उसने फिर चोट की। यह नीचे आया। चतुर्दिक कोलाहल मच गया- मार लिया मार लिया। तब तो मुझे भी क्रोध आया डपटकर जो ललकारता हूं तो यह ऊपर और वह नीचे दबा हआ है। फिर तो उसने कितना ही सिर पटका कि ऊपर आ जाए, परन्तु इस शेयर ने ऐसा दाबा कि सिर न उठाने दिया। नबाब साहब स्वयं उपस्थित थे। बहुत चिल्लाये, पर क्या हो सकता है ? इसने उसे ऐसा दबोचा था जैसे बाज चिडिया को। आखिर बगटुट भागा। इसने पानी के उस पार तक पीछा किया, पर न पा सका। लोग विस्मय से दंग हो गये। नवाब साहब का तो मुख मलिन हो गया। हवाइयॉ उडने लगीं। रूपये हारने की तो उन्हें कुछ चिंन्ता नहीं, क्योंकि लाखों की आय है। परन्तु नगर में जो उनकी धाक जमी हुई थी, वह जाती रही। रोते हुए घर को सिधारे। सुनता हूं, यहां से जाते ही उन्होंने अपने बुलबुल को जीवित ही गाड़ दिया। यह कहकर कमलाचरण ने जेब खनखनायी।
सेवती-तो फिर खड़े क्या कर रहे हो ? आगरे वाले की दुकान पर आदमी भेजो।
कमला-तुम्हारे लिए क्या लाऊं, भाभी ?
सेवती-दूध के कुल्हड़।
कमला-और भैया के लिए ?
सेवती-दो-दो लुगइयॉ।
यह कहकर दोनों ठहका मारकर हॅसने लगे।

----------


## Rajeev

निठुरता और प्रेम

सुवामा तन-मन से विवाह की तैयारियां करने लगीं। भोर से संध्या तक विवाह के ही धन्धों में उलझी रहती। सुशीला चेरी की भांति उसकी आज्ञा का पालन किया करती। मुंशी संजीवनलाल प्रात:काल से सांझ तक हाट की धूल छानते रहते। और विरजन जिसके लिए यह सब तैयारियां हो रही थी, अपने कमरे में बैठी हुई रात-दिन रोया करती। किसी को इतना अवकाश न था कि क्षण-भर के लिए उसका मन बहलाये। यहॉ तक कि प्रताप भी अब उसे निठुर जान पड़ता था। प्रताप का मन भी इन दिनों बहुत ही मलिन हो गया था। सबेरे का निकला हुआ सॉझ को घर आता और अपनी मुंडेर पर चुपचाप जा बैठता। विरजन के घर जाने की तो उसने शपथ-सी कर ली थी। वरन जब कभी वह आती हुई दिखई देती, तो चुपके से सरक जाता। यदि कहने-सुनने से बैठता भी तो इस भांति मुख फेर लेता और रूखाई का व्यवहार करता कि विरजन रोने लगती और सुवामा से कहती-चाची, लल्लू मुझसे रूष्ट है, मैं बुलाती हूं, तो नहीं बोलते। तुम चलकर मना दो। यह कहकर वह मचल जाती और सुवामा का ऑचल पकड़कर खींचती हुई प्रताप के घर लाती। परन्तु प्रताप दोनों को देखते ही निकल भाग्ता। वृजरानी द्वार तक यह कहती हुई आती कि-लल्लू तनिक सुन लो, तनिक सुन लो, तुम्हें हमारी शपथ, तनिक सुन लो। पर जब वह न सुनता और न मुंह फेरकर देखता ही तो बेचारी लड़की पृथ्वी पर बैठ जाती और भली-भॉती फूट-फूटकर रोती और कहती-यह मुझसे क्यों रूठे हुए है ? मैने तो इन्हें कभी कुछ नहीं कहा। सुवामा उसे छाती से लगा लेती और समझाती-बेटा। जाने दो, लल्लू पागल हो गया है। उसे अपने पुत्र की निठुरता का भेद कुछ-कुछ ज्ञात हो चला था। 
    निदान विवाह को केवल पांच दिन रह गये। नातेदार और सम्बन्धी लोग दूर तथा समीप से आने लगे। ऑगन में सुन्दर मण्डप छा गया। हाथ में कंगन बॅध गये। यह कच्चे घागे का कंगन पवित्र धर्म की हथकड़ी है, जो कभी हाथ से न निकलेगी और मंण्डप उस प्रेम और कृपा की छाया का स्मारक है, जो जीवनपर्यन्त सिर से न उठेगी। आज संध्या को सुवामा, सुशीला, महाराजिनें सब-की-सब मिलकर देवी की पूजा करने को गयीं। महरियां अपने धंधों में लगी हुई थी। विरजन व्याकुल होकर अपने घर में से निकली और प्रताप के घर आ पहुंची। चतुर्दिक सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। केवल प्रताप के कमरे में धुंधला प्रकाश झलक रहा था। विरजन कमरे में आयी, तो क्या देखती है कि मेज पर लालटेन जल रही है और प्रताप एक चारपाई पर सो रहा है। धुंधले उजाले में उसका बदन कुम्हलाया और मलिन नजर आता है। वस्तुऍ सब इधर-उधर बेढंग पड़ी हुई है। जमीन पर मानों धूल चढ़ी हुई है। पुस्तकें फैली हुई है। ऐसा जान पड़ता है मानों इस कमरे को किसी ने महीनों से नहीं खोला। वही प्रताप है, जो स्वच्छता को प्राण-प्रिय समझता था। विरजन ने चाहा उसे जगा दूं। पर कुछ सोचकर भूमि से पुस्तकें उठा-उठा कर आल्मारी में रखने लगी। मेज पर से धूल झाडी, चित्रों पर से गर्द का परदा उठा लिया। अचानक प्रतान ने करवट ली और उनके मुख से यह वाक्य निकला-‘विरजन। मैं तुम्हें भूल नहीं सकता’’। फिर थोडी देर पश्चात-‘विरजन’। कहां जाती हो, यही बैठो ? फिर करवट बदलकर-‘न बैठोगी’’? अच्छा जाओं मैं भी तुमसे न बोलूंगा। फिर कुछ ठहरकर-अच्छा जाओं, देखें कहां जाती है। यह कहकर वह लपका, जैसे किसी भागते हुए मनुष्य को पकड़ता हो। विरजन का हाथ उसके हाथ में आ गया। उसके साथ ही ऑखें खुल गयीं। एक मिनट तक उसकी भाव-शून्य दृषिट विरजन के मुख की ओर गड़ी रही। फिर अचानक उठ बैठा और विरजन का हाथ छोड़कर बोला-तुम कब आयीं, विरजन ? मैं अभी तुम्हारा ही स्वप्न देख रहा था। 
    विरजन ने बोलना चाहा, परन्तु कण्ठ रूंध गया और आंखें भर आयीं। प्रताप ने इधर-उधर देखकर फिर कहा-क्या यह सब तुमने साफ किया ?तुम्हें बडा कष्ट हुआ। विरजन ने इसका भी उतर न दिया।
प्रताप-विरजन, तुम मुझे भूल क्यों नहीं जातीं ?
    विरजन ने आद्र नेत्रों से देखकर कहा-क्या तुम मुझे भूल गये ?
    प्रतान ने लज्जित होकर मस्तक नीचा कर लिया। थोडी देर तक दोनों भावों से भरे भूमि की ओर ताकते रहे। फिर विरजन ने पूछा-तुम मुझसे क्यों रूष्ट हो ? मैने कोई अपराध किया है ?
    प्रताप-न जाने क्यों अब तुम्हें देखता हूं, तो जी चाहता है कि कहीं चला जाऊं। 
    विरजन-क्या तुमको मेरी तनिक भी मोह नहीं लगती ? मैं दिन-भर रोया करती हूं। तुम्हें मुझ पर दया नहीं आती ? तुम मुझसे बोलते तक नहीं। बतलाओं मैने तुम्हें क्या कहा जो तुम रूठ गये ?
    प्रताप-मैं तुमसे रूठा थोडे ही हूं। 
    विरजन-तो मुझसे बोलते क्यों नहीं। 
    प्रताप-मैं चाहता हूं कि तुम्हें भूल जाऊं। तुम धनवान हो, तुम्हारे माता-पिता धनी हैं, मैं अनाथ हूं। मेरा तुम्हारा क्या साथ ?
    विरजन-अब तक तो तुमने कभी यह बहाना न निकाला था, क्या अब मैं अधिक धनवान हो गयी ?
    यह कहकर विरजन रोने लगी। प्रताप भी द्रवित हुआ, बोला-विरजन। हमारा तुम्हारा बहुत दिनों तक साथ रहा। अब वियोग के दिन आ गये। थोडे दिनों में तुम यहॉ वालों को छोड़कर अपने सुसुराल चली जाओगी। इसलिए मैं भी बहुत चाहता हूं कि तुम्हें भूल जाऊं। परन्तु कितना ही चाहता हूं कि तुम्हारी बातें स्मरण में न आये, वे नहीं मानतीं। अभी सोते-सोते तुम्हारा ही स्वस्पन देख रहा था।

----------


## Rajeev

सखियाँ

डिप्टी श्यामाचरण का भवन आज सुन्दरियों के जमघट से इन्द्र का अखाड़ा बना हुआ था। सेवती की चार सहेलियॉ-रूक्मिणी, सीता, रामदैई और चन्द्रकुंवर-सोलहों सिंगार किये इठलाती फिरती थी। डिप्टी साहब की बहिन जानकी कुंवर भी अपनी दो लड़कियों के साथ इटावे से आ गयी थीं। इन दोनों का नाम कमला और उमादेवी था। कमला का विवाह हो चुका था। उमादेवी अभी कुंवारी ही थी। दोनों सूर्य और चन्द्र थी। मंडप के तले डौमनियां और गवनिहारिने सोहर और सोहाग, अलाप रही थी। गुलबिया नाइन और जमनी कहारिन दोनों चटकीली साडियॉ पहिने, मांग सिंदूर से भरवाये, गिलट के कड़े पहिने छम-छम करती फिरती थीं। गुलबिया चपला नवयौवना थी। जमुना की अवस्था ढल चुकी थी। सेवती का क्या पूछना? आज उसकी अनोखी छटा थी। रसीली आंखें आमोदाधिक्य से मतवाली हो रही थीं और गुलाबी साड़ी की झलक से चम्पई रंग गुलाबी जान पड़ता था। धानी मखमल की कुरती उस पर खूब खिलती थी। अभी स्नान करके आयी थी, इसलिए नागिन-सी लट कंधों पर लहरा रही थी। छेड़छाड़ और चुहल से इतना अवकाश न मिलता था कि बाल गुंथवा ले। महराजिन की बेटी माधवी छींट का लॅहगा पहने, ऑखों में काजल लगाये, भीतर-बाहर किये हुए थी। 
    रूक्मिणी ने सेवती से कहा-सितो। तुम्हारी भावज कहॉ है ? दिखायी नहीं देती। क्या हम लोगों से भी पर्दा है ?
    रामदेई-(मुस्कराकर)परदा क्यों नहीं है ? हमारी नजर न लग जायगी?
    सेवती-कमरे में पड़ी सो रही होंगी। देखों अभी खींचे लाती हूं। 
    यह कहकर वह चन्द्रमा से कमरे में पहुंची। वह एक साधारण साड़ी पहने चारपाई पर पड़ी द्वार की ओर टकटकी लगाये हुए थी। इसे देखते ही उठ बैठी। सेवती ने कहा-यहॉ क्या पड़ी हो, अकेले तुम्हारा जी नहीं घबराता?
    चन्द्रा-उंह, कौन जाए, अभी कपड़े नहीं बदले। 
    सेवती-बदलती क्यों नहीं ? सखियॉ तुम्हारी बाट देख रही हैं। 
चन्द्रा-अभी मैं न बदलूंगी। 
    सेवती-यही हठ तुम्हारा अच्छा नहीं लगता। सब अपने मन में क्या कहती होंगी ?
    चन्द्रा-तुमने तो चिटठी पढी थी, आज ही आने को लिखा था न ?
    सेवती-अच्छा,तो यह उनकी प्रतीक्षा हो रही है, यह कहिये तभी योग साधा है। 
    चन्द्रा-दोपहर तो हुई, स्यात् अब न आयेंगे। 
    इतने में कमला और उपादेवी दोनों आ पहुंची। चन्द्रा ने घूंघट निकाल लिया और र्फश पर आ बैठी। कमला उसकी बड़ी ननद होती थी। 
    कमला-अरे, अभी तो इन्होंने कपड़े भी नहीं बदले। 
    सेवती-भैया की बाट जोह रही है। इसलिए यह भेष रचा है। 
    कमला-मूर्ख हैं। उन्हें गरज होगी, आप आयेंगे। 
    सेवती-इनकी बात निराली है। 
    कमला-पुरूषों से प्रेम चाहे कितना ही करे, पर मुख से एक शब्द भी न निकाले, नहीं तो व्यर्थ सताने और जलाने लगते हैं। यदि तुम उनकी उपेक्षा करो, उनसे सीधे बात न करों, तो वे तुम्हारा सब प्रकार आदर करेगें। तुम पर प्राण समर्पण करेंगें, परन्तु ज्यो ही उन्हें ज्ञात हुआ कि इसके हृदय में मेरा प्रेम हो गया, बस उसी दिन से दृष्टि फिर जायेगी। सैर को जायेंगें, तो अवश्य देर करके आयेगें। भोजन करने बैठेगें तो मुहं जूठा करके उठ जायेगें, बात-बात पर रूठेंगें। तुम रोओगी तो मनायेगें, मन में प्रसन्न होंगे कि कैसा फंदा डाला है। तुम्हारे सम्मुख अन्य स्त्रियों की प्रशंसा करेंगें। भावार्थ यह है कि तुम्हारे जलाने में उन्हें आनन्द आने लगेगा। अब मेरे ही घर में देखों पहिले इतना आदर करते थे कि क्या बताऊं। प्रतिक्षण नौकरो की भांति हाथ बांधे खड़े रहते थे। पंखा झेलने को तैयार, हाथ से कौर खिलाने को तैयार यहॉ तक कि (मुस्कराकर) पॉव दबाने में भी संकोच न था। बात मेरे मुख से निकली नहीं कि पूरी हुई। मैं उस समय अबोध थी। पुरुषों के कपट व्यवहार क्या जानूं। पटी में आ गयी। जानते थे कि आज हाथ बांध कर खड़ी होगीं। मैने लम्बी तानी तो रात-भर करवट न ली। दूसरे दिन भी न बोली। अंत में महाशय सीधे हुए, पैरों पर गिरे, गिड़गिड़ाये, तब से मन में इस बात की गांठ बॉध ली है कि पुरूषों को प्रेम कभी न जताओं। 
    सेवती-जीजा को मैने देखा है। भैया के विवाह में आये थे। बड़ं हॅसमुख मनुष्य हैं। 
    कमला-पार्वती उन दिनों पेट में थी, इसी से मैं न आ सकी थी। यहॉ से गये तो लगे तुम्हारी प्रशंसा करने। तुम कभी पान देने गयी थी ? कहते थे कि मैने हाथ थामकर बैठा लिया, खूब बातें हुई।
    सेवती-झूठे हैं, लबारिये हैं। बात यह हुई कि गुलबिया और जमुनी दोनों किसी कार्य से बाहर गयी थीं। मॉ ने कहा, वे खाकर गये हैं, पान बना के दे आ। मैं पान लेकर गयी, चारपाई पर लेटे थे, मुझे देखते ही उठ बैठे। मैने पान देने को हाथ बढाया तो आप कलाई पकड़कर कहने लगे कि एक बात सुन लो, पर मैं हाथ छुड़ाकर भागी। 
    कमला-निकली न झूठी बात। वही तो मैं भी कहती हूं कि अभी ग्यारह-बाहरह वर्ष की छोकरी, उसने इनसे क्या बातें की होगी ? परन्तु नहीं, अपना ही हठ किये जाये। पुरूष बड़े प्रलापी होते है। मैने यह कहा, मैने वह कहा। मेरा तो इन बातों से हृदय सुलगता है। न जाने उन्हें अपने ऊपर झूठा दोष लगाने में क्या स्वाद मिलता है ? मनुष्य जो बुरा-भला करता है, उस पर परदा डालता है। यह लोग करेंगें तो थोड़ा, मिथ्या प्रलाप का आल्हा गाते फिरेगें ज्यादा। मैं तो तभी से उनकी एक बात भी सत्य नहीं मानती। 
    इतने में गुलबिया ने आकर कहा-तुमतो यहॉ ठाढी बतलात हो। और तुम्हार सखी तुमका आंगन में बुलौती है। 
    सेवती-देखों भाभी, अब देर न करो। गुलबिया, तनिक इनकी पिटारी से कपड़े तो निकाल ले। 
    कमला चन्द्रा का श्रृगांर करने लगी। सेवती सहेलियों के पास आयी। रूक्मिणी बोली-वाह बहि, खूब। वहॉ जाकर बैठ रही। तुम्हारी दीवारों से बोले क्या ?
    सेवती-कमला बहिन चली गयी। उनसे बातचीत होने लगीं। दोनों आ रही हैं। 
    रूक्मिणी-लड़कोरी है न ?
    सेवती-हॉ, तीन लड़के हैं।
रामदेई-मगर काठी बहुत अच्छी है।
    चन्द्रकुंवर-मुझे उनकी नाक बहुत सुन्दर लगती है, जी चाहता है छीन लूं। 
    सीता-दोनों बहिने एक-से-एक बढ़ कर है। 
    सेवती-सीता को ईश्वर ने वर अच्छा दिया है, इसने सोने की गौ पूजी थी। 
    रूक्मिणी-(जलकर)गोरे चमड़े से कुछ नहीं होता। 
    सीता-तुम्हें काला ही भाता होगा। 
    सेवती-मुझे काला वर मिलता तो विष खा लेती। 
    रूक्मिणी-यो कहने को जो चाहे कह लों, परन्तु वास्तव में सुख काले ही वर से मिलता है। 
    सेवती-सुख नहीं धूल मिलती है। ग्रहण-सा आकर लिपट जाता होगा।
    रूक्मिणी-यही तो तुम्हारा लड़कपन है। तुम जानती नहीं सुन्दर पुरुष अपने ही बनाव-सिंगार में लगा रहता है। उसे अपने आगे स्त्री का कुछ ध्यान नहीं रहता। यदि स्त्री परम-रूपवती हो तो कुशल है। नहीं तो थोडे ही दिनों वह समझता है कि मैं ऐसी दूसरी स्त्रियों के हृदय पर सुगमता से अधिकार पा सकता हूं। उससे भागने लगता है। और कुरूप पुरूष सुन्दर स्त्री पा जाता है तो समझता है कि मुझे हीरे की खान मिल गयी। बेचारा काला अपने रूप की कमी को प्यार और आदर से पूरा करता है। उसके हृदय में ऐसी धुकधुकी लगी रहती है कि मैं तनिक भी इससे खटा पड़ा तो यह मुझसे घृणा करने लगेगी।
    चन्द्रकुंव-दूल्हा सबसे अच्छा वह, जो मुंह से बात निकलते ही पूरा करे। 
    रामदेई-तुम अपनी बात न चलाओं। तुम्हें तो अच्छे-अच्छे गहनों से प्रयोजन है, दूल्हा कैसा ही हो। 
    सीता-न जाने कोई पुरूष से किसी वस्तु की आज्ञा कैसे करता है। क्या संकोच नहीं होता ?
    रूक्मिणी-तुम बपुरी क्या आज्ञा करोगी, कोई बात भी तो पूछे ?
    सीता-मेरी तो उन्हें देखने से ही तृप्ति हो जाती है। वस्त्राभूषणों पर जी नहीं चलता।
इतने में एक और सुन्दरी आ पहुंची, गहने से गोंदनी की भांति लदी हुई। बढ़िया जूती पहने, सुगंध में बसी। ऑखों से चपलता बरस रही थी। 
    रामदेई-आओ रानी, आओ, तुम्हारी ही कमी थी। 
    रानी-क्या करूं, निगोडी नाइन से किसी प्रकार पीछा नहीं छूटता था। कुसुम की मॉ आयी तब जाके जूड़ा बॉधा। 
    सीता-तुम्हारी जाकिट पर बलिहारी है। 
    रानी-इसकी कथा मत पूछो। कपड़ा दिये एक मास हुआ। दस-बारह बार दर्जी सीकर लाया। पर कभी आस्तीन ढीली कर दी, कभी सीअन बिगाड़ दी, कभी चुनाव बिगाड़ दिया। अभी चलते-चलते दे गया है। 
    यही बातें हो रही थी कि माधवी चिल्लाई हुई आयी-‘भैया आये, भैया आये। उनके संग जीजा भी आये हैं, ओहो। ओहो। 
    रानी-राधाचरण आये क्या ?
    सेवती-हॉ। चलू तनिक भाभी को सन्देश दे आंऊ। क्या रे। कहां बैठे है ?
    माधवी-उसी बड़े कमरे में। जीजा पगड़ी बॉधे है, भैया कोट पहिने हैं, मुझे जीजा ने रूपया दिया। यह कहकर उसने मुठी खोलकर दिखायी। 
    रानी-सितो। अब मुंह मीठा कराओ। 
    सेवती-क्या मैने कोई मनौती की थी ?
    यह कहती हुई सेवती चन्द्रा के कमरे में जाकर बोली-लो भाभी। तुम्हारा सगुन ठीक हुआ। 
    चन्द्रा-कया आ गये ? तनिक जाकर भीतर बुला लो। 
    सेवती-हॉ मदाने में चली जाउं। तुम्हारे बहनाई जी भी तो पधारे है। 
    चन्द्रा-बाहर बैठे क्या यकर रहे हैं ? किसी को भेजकर बुला लेती, नहीं तो दूसरों से बातें करने लगेंगे।
    अचानक खडाऊं का शब्द सुनायी दिया और राधाचरण आते दिखायी दिये। आयु चौबीस-पच्चीस बरस से अधिक न थी। बडे ही हॅसमुख, गौर वर्ण, अंग्रेजी काट के बाल, फ्रेंच काट की दाढी, खडी मूंछे, लवंडर की लपटें आ रही थी। एक पतला रेशमी कुर्ता पहने हुए थे। आकर पंलंग पर बैठ गए और सेवती से बोले-क्या सितो। एक सप्ताह से चिठी नहीं भेजी ?
सेवती-मैनें सोचा, अब तो आ रहें हो, क्यों चिठी भेजू ? यह कहकर वहां से हट गयी।
    चन्द्रा ने घूघंट उठाकर कहा-वहॉ जाकर भूल जाते हो ?
    राधाचरण-(हृदय से लगाकर) तभी तो सैकंडों कोस से चला आ रहा हूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

ईर्ष्या

प्रतापचन्द्र ने विरजन के घर आना-जाना विवाह के कुछ दिन पूर्व से ही त्याग दिया था। वह विवाह के किसी भी कार्य में सम्मिलित नहीं हुआ। यहॉ तक कि महफिल में भी न गया। मलिन मन किये, मुहॅ लटकाये, अपने घर बैठा रहा, मुंशी संजीवनलाला, सुशीला, सुवामा सब बिनती करके हार गये, पर उसने बारात की ओर दृष्टि न फेरी। अंत में मुंशीजी का मन टूट गया और फिर कुछ न बोले। यह दशा विवाह के होने तक थी। विवाह के पश्चात तो उसने इधर का मार्ग ही त्याग दिया। स्कूल जाता तो इस प्रकार एक ओर से निकल जाता, मानों आगे कोई बाघ बैठा हुआ है, या जैसे महाजन से कोई ऋणी मनुष्य ऑख बचाकर निकल जाता है। विरजन की तो परछाई से भागता। यदि कभी उसे अपने घर में देख पाता तो भीतर पग न देता। माता समझाती-बेटा। विरजन से बोलते-चालत क्यों नहीं ? क्यों उससे यसमन मोटा किये हुए हो ? वह आ-आकर घण्टों रोती है कि मैने क्या किया है जिससे वह रूष्ट हो गया है। देखों, तुम और वह कितने दिनों तक एक संग रहे हो। तुम उसे कितना प्यार करते थे। अकस्मात् तुमको क्या हो गया? यदि तुम ऐसे ही रूठे रहोगे तो बेचारी लड़की की जान पर बन जायेगी। सूखकर कॉटा हो गया है। ईश्वर ही जानता है, मुझे उसे देखकर करूणा उत्पन्न होती है। तुम्हारी र्चचा के अतिरिक्त उसे कोई बात ही नहीं भाती। 
    प्रताप ऑखें नीची किये हुए सब सुनता और चुपचाप सरक जाता। प्रताप अब भोला बालक नहीं था। उसके जीवनरूपी वृक्ष में यौवनरूपी कोपलें फूट रही थी। उसने बहुत दिनों से-उसी समय से जब से उसने होश संभाला-विरजन के जीवन को अपने जीवन में र्शकरा क्षीर की भॉति मिला लिया था। उन मनोहर और सुहावने स्वप्नों का इस कठोरता और निर्दयता से धूल में मिलाया जाना उसके कोमल हृदय को विदीर्ण करने के लिए काफी था, वह जो अपने विचारों में विरजन को अपना सर्वस्व समझता था, कहीं का न रहा, और अपने विचारों में विरजन को अपना सर्वस्व समझता था, कहीं का न रहा, और वह, जिसने विरजन को एक पल के लिए भी अपने ध्यान में स्थान न दिया था, उसका सर्वस्व हो गया। इस विर्तक से उसके हृदय में व्याकुलता उत्पन्न होती थी और जी चाहता था कि जिन लोगों ने मेरी स्वप्नवत भावनाओं का नाश किया है और मेरे जीवन की आशाओं को मिटटी में मिलाया है, उन्हें मैं भी जलाउं। सबसे अधिक क्रोध उसे जिस पर आता था वह बेचारी सुशीला थी। 
    शनै:-शनै: उसकी यह दशा हो गई कि जब स्कूल से आता तो कमलाचरण के सम्बन्ध की कोई घटना अवश्य वर्णन करता। विशेष कर उस समय जब सुशीला भी बैठी रहती। उस बेचारी का मन दुखाने में इसे बडा ही आनन्द आता। यद्यपि अव्यक्त रीति से उसका कथन और वाक्य-गति ऐसी हृदय-भेदिनी होती थी कि सुशीला के कलेजे में तीर की भांति लगती थी। आज महाशय कमलाचरण तिपाई के ऊपर खड़े थे, मस्तक गगन का स्पर्श करता था। परन्तु निर्लज्ज इतने बड़े कि जब मैंने उनकी ओर संकेत किया तो खड़े-खड़े हॅसने लगे। आज बडा तमाशा हुआ। कमला ने एक लड़के की घडी उड़ा दी। उसने मास्टर से शिकायत की। उसके समीप वे ही महाशय बैठे हुए थे। मास्टर ने खोज की तो आप ही फेटें से घडी मिली। फिर क्या था ? बडे मास्टर के यहॉ रिपोर्ट हुई। वह सुनते ही झ्ल्ला गये और कोई तीन दर्जन बेंतें लगायीं, सड़ासड़। सारा स्कूल यह कौतूहल देख रहा था। जब तक बेंतें पड़ा की, महाश्य चिल्लाया किये, परन्तु बाहर निकलते ही खिलखिलानें लगे और मूंछों पर ताव देने लगे। चाची। नहीं सुना ? आज लडको ने ठीक सकूल के फाटक पर कमलाचरण को पीटा। मारते-मारते बेसुध कर दिया। सुशीला ये बातें सुनती और सुन-सुसनकर कुढती। हॉ। प्रताप ऐसी कोई बात विरजन के सामने न करता। यसदि वह घर में बैठी भी होती तो जब तक चली न जाती, यह चर्चा न छेडता। वह चाहता था कि मेरी बात से इसे कुछ दुख: न हो।
समय-समय पर मुंशी संजीवनलाल ने भी कई बार प्रताप की कथाओं की पुष्टि की। कभी कमला हाट में बुलबुल लड़ाते मिल जाता, कभी गुण्डों के संग सिगरेट पीते, पान चबाते, बेढंगेपन से घूमता हुआ दिखायी देता। मुंशीजी जब जामाता की यह दशा देखते तो घर आते ही स्त्री पर क्रोध निकालते- यह सब तुम्हारी ही करतूत है। तुम्ही ने कहा था घर-वर दोनों अच्छे हैं, तुम्हीं रीझी हुई थीं। उन्हें उस क्षण यह विचार न होता कि जो दोषारोपण सुशील पर है, कम-से-कम मुझ पर ही उतना ही है। वह बेचारी तो घर में बन्द रहती थी, उसे क्या ज्ञात था कि लडका कैसा है। वह सामुद्रिक विद्या थोड ही पढी थी ? उसके माता-पिता को सभ्य देखा, उनकी कुलीनता और वैभव पर सहमत हो गयी। पर मुंशीजी ने तो अकर्मण्यता और आलस्य के कारण छान-बीन न की, यद्यपि उन्हें इसके अनेक अवसर प्राप्त थे, और आलस्य के कारण छान-बीन न की, यद्यपि उन्हें इसके अनेक अवसर प्राप्त थे, और मुंशीजी के अगणित बान्धव इसी भारतवर्ष में अब भी विद्यमान है जो अपनी प्यारी कन्याओं को इसी प्रकार नेत्र बन्द करकेक कुए में ढकेल दिया करते हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

2

सुशीला के लिए विरजन से प्रिय जगत में अन्य वस्तु न थी। विरजन उसका प्राण थी, विरजन उसका धर्म थी और विरजन ही उसका सत्य थी। वही उसकी प्राणाधार थी, वही उसके नयनों को ज्योति और हृदय का उत्साह थी, उसकी सर्वौच्च सांसारिक अभिलाषा यह थी कि मेरी प्यारी विरजन अच्छे घर जाय। उसके सास-ससुर, देवी-देवता हों। उसके पति शिष्टता की मूर्ति और श्रीरामचंद्र की भांति सुशील हो। उस पर कष्ट की छाया भी न पडे। उसने मर-मरकर बड़ी मिन्नतों से यह पुत्री पायी थी और उसकी इच्छा थी कि इन रसीले नयनों वाली, अपनी भोली-भाली बाला को अपने मरण-पर्यन्त आंखों से अदृश्य न होने दूंगी। अपने जामाता को भी यही बुलाकर अपने घर रखूंगी। जामाता मुझे माता कहेगा, मैं उसे लडका समझूगी। जिस हृदय में ऐसे मनोरथ हों, उस पर ऐसी दारूण और हृदयविदारणी बातों का जो कुछ प्रभाव पड़ेगा, प्रकट है।
हां। हन्त। दीना सुशीला के सारे मनोरथ मिट्टी में मिल गये। उसकी सारी आशाओं पर ओस पड़ गयी। क्या सोचती थी और क्या हो गया। अपने मन को बार-बार समझाती कि अभी क्या है, जब कमला सयाना हो जाएगी तो सब बुराइयां स्वयं त्याग देना। पर एक निन्दा का घाव भरने नहीं पाता था कि फिर कोई नवीन घटना सूनने में आ जाती। इसी प्रकार आघात-पर-आघात पडते गये। हाय। नहीं मालूम विरजन के भाग्य में क्या बदा है ? क्या यह गुन की मूर्ति, मेरे घर की दीप्ति, मेरे शरीर का प्राण इसी दुष्कृत मनुष्य के संग जीवन व्यतीत करेगी ? क्या मेरी श्यामा इसी गिद्व के पाले पडेगी ? यह सोचकर सुशीला रोने लगती और घंटों रोती रहती है। पहिले विरजन को कभी-कभी डांट-डपट भी दिया करती थी, अब भूलकर भी कोई बात न कहती। उसका मंह देखते ही उसे याद आ जाती। एक क्षण के लिए भा उसे सामने से अदृश्य न होने देगी। यदि जरा देर के लिए वह सुवामा के घर चली जाती, तो स्वयं पहुंच यजाती। उसे ऐसा प्रतीत होता मानों कोई उसे छीनकर ले भागता है। जिस प्रकार वाधिक की छुरी के तले अपने बछड़े को देखकर गाय का रोम-रोम कांपने लगता है, उसी प्रकार विरजन के दुख का ध्यान करके सुशीला की आंखों में संसार सूना जाना पडता था। इन दिनों विरजन को पल-भर के लिए नेत्रों से दूर करते उसे वह कष्ट और व्याकुलता होती,जो चिडिया को घोंसले से बच्चे के खो जाने पर होती है।
सुशीला एक तो यो ही जीर्ण रोगिणी थी। उस पर
भावष्यि की असाध्य चिन्ता और जलन ने उसे और भी धुला डाला। निन्दाओं ने कलेजा चली कर दिया। छ: मास भी बीतने न पाये थे कि क्षयरोग के चिहृन दिखायी दिए। प्रथम तो कुछ दिनों तक साहस करके अपने दु:ख को छिपाती रही, परन्तु कब तक ? रोग बढने लगा और वह शक्तिहीन हो गयी। चारपाई से उठना कठिन हो गया। वैद्य और डाक्टर औषघि करने लगे। विरयजन और सुवामा दोनों रात-दिन उसके पांस बैठी रहती। विरजन एक पल के लिए उसकी दृष्टि से ओझल न होती। उसे अपने निकट न देखकर सुशीला बेसुध-सी हो जाती और फूट-फूटकर रोने लगती। मुंशी संजीवनलाल पहिले तो धैर्य के साथ दवा करते रहे, पर जब देखा कि किसी उपाय से कुछ लाभ नहीं होता और बीमारी की दशा दिन-दिन निकृष्ट होती जाती है तो अंत में उन्होंने भी निराश हो उद्योग और साहस कम कर दिया। आज से कई साल पहले जब सुवामा बीमार पडी थी तब सुशीला ने उसकी सेवा-शुश्रूषा में पूर्ण परिश्रम किया था, अब सुवामा बीमार पडी थी तब सुशीला ने उसकी सेवा-सुश्रूषा में पूर्ण परिश्रम किया था,अब सुवामा की बारी आयी। उसने पडोसी और भगिनी के धर्म का पालन भली-भांति किया। रूगण-सेवा में अपने गृहकार्य को भूल-सी गई। दो-दों तीन-तीन दिन तक प्रताप से बोलने की नौबत न आयी। बहुधा वह बिना भोजन किये ही स्कूल चला जाता। परन्तु कभी कोई अप्रिय शब्द मुख से न निकालता। सुशीला की रूग्णावस्थ ने अब उसकी द्वेषारागिन को बहुत कम कर दिया था। द्वेष की अग्नि द्वेष्टा की उन्नति और दुर्दशा के साथ-साथ तीव्र और प्रज्जवलित हो जाती है और उसी समय शान्त होती है जब द्वेष्टा के जीवन का दीपक बुझ जाता है।
जिस दिन वृजरानी को ज्ञात हो जाता कि आज प्रताप बिना भोजन किये स्कूल जा रहा है, उस दिन वह काम छोड़कर उसके घर दौड़ जाती और भोजन करने के लिए आग्रह करती, पर प्रताप उससे बात न करता, उसे रोता छोड बाहर चला जाता। निस्संसदेह वह विरजन को पूर्णत:निर्दोष समझता था, परन्तु एक ऐसे संबध को, जो वर्ष छ: मास में टूट जाने वाला हो, वह पहले ही से तोड़ देना चाहता था। एकान्त में बैठकर वह आप-ही-आप फूट-फूटकर रोता, परन्तु प्रेम के उद्वेग को अधिकार से बाहर न होने देता।
एक दिन वह स्कूल से आकर अपने कमरे में बैठा हुआ था कि विरजन आयी। उसके कपोल अश्रु से भीगे हुए थे और वह लंबी-लंबी सिसकियां ले रही थी। उसके मुख पर इस समय कुछ ऐसी निराशा छाई हुई थी और उसकी दृष्टि कुछ ऐसी करूणोंत्पादक थी कि प्रताप से न रहा गया। सजल नयन होकर बोला-‘क्यों विरजन। रो क्यों रही हो ? विरजन ने कुछ उतर न दिया, वरन और बिलख-बिलखकर रोने लगी। प्रताप का गाम्भीर्य जाता रहा। वह निस्संकोच होकर उठा और विरजन की आंखों से आंसू पोंछने लगा। विरजन ने स्वर संभालकर कहा-लल्लू अब माताजी न जीयेंगी, मैं क्या करूं ? यह कहते-कहते फिर सिसकियां उभरने लगी।
प्रताप यह समाचार सुनकर स्तब्ध हो गया। दौड़ा हुआ विरजन के घर गया और सुशीला की चारपाई के समीप खड़ा होकर रोने लगा। हमारा अन्त समय कैसा धन्य होता है। वह हमारे पास ऐसे-ऐसे अहितकारियों को खींच लाता है, जो कुछ दिन पूर्व हमारा मुख नहीं देखना चाहते थे, और जिन्हें इस शक्ति के अतिरिकत संसार की कोई अन्य शक्ति पराजित न कर सकती थी। हां यह समय ऐसा ही बलवान है और बडे-बडे बलवान शत्रुओं को हमारे अधीन कर देता है। जिन पर हम कभी विजय न प्राप्त कर सकते थे, उन पर हमको यह समय विजयी बना देता है। जिन पर हम किसी शत्रु से अधिकार न पा सकते थे उन पर समय और शरीर के श्क्तिहीन हो जाने पर भी हमको विजयी बना देता है। आज पूरे वर्ष भर पश्चात प्रताप ने इस घर में पर्दापण किया। सुशीला की आंखें बन्द थी, पर मुखमण्डल ऐसा विकसित था, जैसे प्रभातकाल का कमल। आज भोर ही से वह रट लगाये हुए थी कि लल्लू को दिखा दो। सुवामा ने इसीलिए विरजन को भेजा था।
सुवामा ने कहा-बहिन। आंखें खोलों। लल्लू खड़ा है।
सुशीला ने आंखें खोल दीं और दोनों हाथ प्रेम-बाहुल्य से फैला दिये। प्रताप के हृदय से विरोध का अन्तिम चिहृन भी विलीन हो गया। यदि ऐसे काल में भी कोई मत्सर का मैल रहने दे, तो वह मनुष्य कहलाने का हकदार नहीं है। प्रताप सच्चे पुत्रत्व-भाव से आगे बढ़ा और सुशीला के प्रेमांक में जा लिपटा। दोनों आधे घंण्टे तक रोते रहे। सुशीला उसे अपने दोनों बांहों में इस प्रकार दबाये हुए थी मानों वह कहीं भागा जा रहा है। वह इस समय अपने को सैंकडों घिक्कार दे रहा था कि मैं ही इस दुखिया का प्राणहारी हूं। मैने ही द्वेष-दुरावेग के वशीभूत होकर इसे इस गति को पहुंचाया है। मैं ही इस प्रेम की मूर्ति का नाशक हूं। ज्यों-ज्यों यह भावना उसके मन में उठती, उसकी आंखों से आंसू बहते। निदान सुशीला बोली-लल्लू। अब मैं दो-एक दिन की ओर मेहमान हूं। मेरा जो कुछ कहा-सुना हो, क्षमा करो।
प्रताप का स्वर उसके वश में न था, इसलिए उसने कुछ उतर न दिया।
सुशीला फिर बोली-न जाने क्यों तुम मुझसे रूष्ट हो। तुम हमारे घर नही आते। हमसे बोलते नहीं। जी तुम्हें प्यार करने को तरस-तरसकर रह जाता है। पर तुम मेरी तनिक भी सुधि नहीं लेते। बताओं, अपनी दुखिया चाची से क्यों रूष्ट हो ? ईश्वर जानता है, मैं तुमको सदा अपना लड़का समझती रही। तुम्हें देखकर मेरी छाती फूल उठती थी। यह कहते-कहते निर्बलता के कारण उसकी बोली धीमी हो गयी, जैसे क्षितिज के अथाह विस्तार में उड़नेवाले पक्षी की बोली प्रतिक्षण मध्यम होती जाती है-यहां तक कि उसके शब्द का ध्यानमात्र शेष रह जाता है। इसी प्रकार सुशीला की बोली धीमी होते-होते केवल सांय-सांय रह गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

सुशीला की मृत्यु 

तीन दिन और बीते, सुशीला के जीने की अब कोई संभावना न रही। तीनों दिन मुंशी संजीवनलाल उसके पास बैठे उसको सान्त्वना देते रहे। वह तनिक देर के लिए भी वहां से किसी काम के लिए चले जाते, तो वह व्याकुल होने लगती और रो-रोकर कहने लगती-मुझे छोड़कर कहीं चले गये। उनको नेत्रों के सम्मुख देखकर भी उसे संतोष न होता। रह-रहकर उतावलेपन से उनका हाथ पकड़ लेती और निराश भाव से कहती-मुझे छोड़कर कहीं चले तो नहीं जाओगे ? मुंशीजी यद्यपि बड़े दृढ-चित मनुष्य थे, तथापि ऐसी बातें सुनकयर आर्द्रनेत्र हो जाते। थोडी-थोडी देर में सुशीला को मूर्छा-सी आ जाती। फिर चौंकती तो इधर-उधर भौंजक्की-सी देखने लगती। वे कहां गये? क्या छोड़कर चले गयें ? किसी-किसी बार मूर्छा का इतना प्रकोप होता कि मुन्शीजी बार-बार कहते-मैं यही हूं,घबराओं नहीं। पर उसे विश्वास न आता। उन्हीं की ओर ताकती और पूछती कि –कहां है ? यहां तो नहीं है। कहां चले गये ? थोडी देर में जब चेत हो जाता तो चुप रह जाती और रोने लगती। तीनों दिन उसने विरजन, सुवामा, प्रताप एक की भी सुधि न की। वे सब-के-सब हर घडी उसी के पास खडे रहते, पर ऐसा जान पडता था, मानों वह मुशींजी के अतिरिक्त और किसी को पहचानती ही नहीं है। जब विरजन बैचैन हो जाती और गले में हाथ डालकर रोने लगती, तो वह तनिक आंख खोल देती और पूछती-‘कौन है, विरजन ? बस और कुछ न पूछती। जैसे, सूम के हृदय में मरते समय अपने गडे हुए धन के सिवाय और किसी बात का ध्यान नहीं रहयता उसी प्रकार हिन्दू-सत्री अन्त समय में पति के अतिरिक्त और किसी का ध्यान नहीं कर सकती। 
    कभी-कभी सुशीला चौंक पड़ती और विस्मित होकर पूछती-‘अरे। यह कौन खडा है ? यह कौन भागा जा रहा है ? उन्हें क्यों ले जाते है ? ना मैं न जाने दूंगी। यह कहकर मुंशीजी के दोनों हाथ पकड़ लेती। एक पल में जब होश आ जाता, तो लजिजत होकर कहती....’मैं सपना देख रही थी, जैसे कोई तुम्हें लिये जा रहा था। देखो, तुम्हें हमारी सौहं है, कहीं जाना नहीं। न जाने कहां ले जायेगा, फिर तुम्हें कैसे देखूंगी ? मुन्शीजी का कलेजा मसोसने लगता। उसकी ओर पति करूणा-भरी स्नेह-दृष्टि डालकर बोलते-‘नहीं, मैं न जाउंगा। तुम्हें छोड़कर कहां जाउंगा ? सुवामा उसकी दशा देखती और रोती कि अब यह दीपक बुझा ही चाहता है। अवस्था ने उसकी लज्जा दूर कर दी थी। मुन्शीजी के सम्मुख घंटों मुंह खोले खड़ी रहती। 
    चौथे दिन सुशीला की दशा संभल गयी। मुन्शीजी को विश्वास हो गया, बस यह अन्तिम समय है। दीपक बुझने के पहले भभक उठता है। प्रात:काल जब मुंह धोकर वे घर में आये, तो सुशीला ने संकेत द्वारा उन्हें अपने पास बुलाया  और कहा-‘मुझे अपने हाथ से थोड़ा-सा पानी पिला दो’’। आज वह सचेत थी। उसने विरजन, प्रताप, सुवामा सबको भली-भांति पहिचाना। वह विरजन को बड़ी देर तक छाती से लगाये रोती रही। जब पानी पी चुकी तो सुवामा से बोली-‘बहिन। तनिक हमको उठाकर बिठा दो, स्वामी जी के चरण छूं लूं। फिर न जाने कब इन चरणों के दर्शन होंगे। सुवामा ने रोते हुए अपने हाथों से सहारा देकर उसे तनिक उठा दिया। प्रताप और विरजन सामने खड़े थे। सुशीला ने मुन्शीजी से कहा-‘मेरे समीप आ जाओ’। मुन्शीजी प्रेम और करूणा से विहृल होकर उसके गले से लिपट गये और गदगद स्वर में बोले-‘घबराओ नहीं, ईश्वर चाहेगा तो तुम अच्छी हो जाओगी’। सुशीला ने निराश भाव से कहा-‘हॉ’ आज अच्छी हो जाउंगी। जरा अपना पैर बढ़ा दो। मैं माथे लगा लूं। मुन्शीजी हिचकिचाते रहे। सुवामा रोते हुए बोली-‘पैर बढ़ा दीजिए, इनकी इच्छा पूरी हो जाये। तब मुंशीजी ने चरण बढा दिये। सुशीला ने उन्हें दोनों हाथों में पकड कर कई बार चूमा। फिर उन पर हाथ रखकर रोने लगी। थोड़े ही देर में दोनों चरण उष्ण जल-कणों से भीग गये। पतिव्रता स्त्री ने प्रेम के मोती पति के चरणों पर निछोवर कर दिये। जब आवाज संभली तो उसने विरजन का एक हाथ थाम कर मुन्शीजी के हाथ में दिया और अति मन्द स्वर में कहा-स्वामीजी। आपके संग बहुत दिन रही और जीवन का परम सुख भोगा। अब प्रेम का नाता टूटता है। अब मैं पल-भर की और अतिथि हूं। प्यारी विरजन को तुम्हें सौंप जाती हूं। मेरा यही चिहृन है। इस पर सदा दया-दृष्टि रखना। मेरे भाग्य में प्यारी पुत्री का सुख देखना नहीं बदा था। इसे मैने कभी कोई कटु वचन नहीं कहा, कभी कठोर दृष्टि से नहीं देखा। यह मरे जीवन का फल है। ईश्वर के लिए तुम इसकी ओर से बेसुध न हो जाना। यह कहते-कहते हिचकियां बंध गयीं और मूर्छा-सी आ गयी। 
    जब कुछ अवकाश हआ तो उसने सुवामा के सम्मुख हाथ जोड़े और रोकर कहा- ‘बहिन’। विरजन तुम्हारे समर्पण है। तुम्हीं उसकी मता हो। लल्लू। प्यारे। ईश्वर करे तुम जुग-जुग जीओ। अपनी विरजन को भूलना मत। यह तुम्हारी दीना और मातृहीना बहिन है। तुममें उसके प्राण बसते है। उसे रूलाना मत, उसे कुढाना मत, उसे कभी कठोर वचन मत कहना। उससे कभी न रूठना। उसकी ओर से बेसुध न होना, नहीं तो वह रो-रो कर प्राण दे देगी। उसके भाग्य में न जाने क्या बदा है, पर तुम उसे अपनी सगी बहिन समझकर सदा ढाढस देते रहना। मैं थोड़ी देर में तुम लोगों को छोडकर चली जाऊंगी, पर तुम्हें मेरी सोह, उसकी ओर से मन मोटा न करना तुम्हीं उसका बेड़ा पार लगाओगे। मेरे मन में बड़ी-बड़ी अभिलाषाएं थीं, मेरी लालसा थी कि तुम्हारा ब्याह करूंगी, तुम्हारे बच्चे को खिलाउंगी। पर भाग्य में कुछ और ही बदा था। 
    यह कहते-कहते वह फिर अचेत हो गयी। सारा घर रो रहा था। महरियां, महराजिनें सब उसकी प्रशंसा कर रही थी कि स्त्री नहीं, देवी थी। 
    रधिया-इतने दिन टहल करते हुए, पर कभी कठोर वचन न कहा। 
    महराजिन-हमको बेटी की भांति मानती थीं। भोजन कैसा ही बना दूं पर कभी नाराज नहीं हुई। जब बातें करतीं, मुस्करा के। महराज जब आते तो उन्हें जरूर सीधा दिलवाती थी। 
    सब इसी प्रकार की बातें कर रहे थे। दोपहर का समय हुआ। महराजिन ने भोजन बनाया, परन्तु खाता कौन ? बहुत हठ करने पर मुंशीजी गये और नाम करके चले आये। प्रताप चौके पर गया भी नहीं। विरजन और सुवामा को गले लगाती, कभी प्रताप को चूमती और कभी अपनी बीती कह-कहकर रोती। तीसरे पहर उसने सब नौकरों को बुलाया और उनसे अपराध क्षमा कराया। जब वे सब चले गये तब सुशीला ने सुवामा से कहा- बहिन प्यास बहुत लगती है। उनसे कह दो अपने हाथ से थोड़ा-सा पानी पिला दें। मुंशीजी पानी लाये। सुशीला ने कठिनता से एक घूंट पानी कण्ठ से नीचे उतारा और ऐसा प्रतीत हुआ, मानो किसी ने उसे अमृत पिला दिया हो। उसका मुख उज्जवल हो गया आंखों में जल भर आया। पति के गले में हाथ डालकर बोली—मै ऐसी भाग्यशालिनी हूं कि तुम्हारी गोद में मरती हूं। यह कहकर वह चुप हो गयी, मानों कोई बात कहना ही चाहती है, पर संकोच से नहीं कहती। थोडी देर पश्चात् उसने फिर मुंशीजी का हाथ पकड़ लिया और कहा-‘यदि तुमसे कुछ मांगू,तो दोगे ?
    मुंशीजी ने विस्मित होकर कहा-तुम्हारे लिए मांगने की आवश्यकता है? नि:संकोच कहो। 
    सुशीला-तुम मेरी बात कभी नहीं टालते थे। 
    मुन्शीजी-मरते दम तक कभी न टालूंगा। 
    सुशीला-डर लगता है, कहीं न मानो तो...
    मुन्शीजी-तुम्हारी बात और मैं न मानूं ?
    सुशीला-मैं तुमको न छोडूंगी। एक बात बतला दो-सिल्ली(सुशीला)मर
जायेगी, तो उसे भूल जाओगे ?
    मुन्शीजी-ऐसी बात न कहो, देखो विरजन रोती है। 
    सुशीला-बतलाओं, मुझे भूलोगे तो नहीं ?
    मुन्शीजी-कभी नहीं।
    सुशीला ने अपने सूखे कपोल मुशींजी के अधरों पर रख दिये और दोनों बांहें उनके गले में डाल दीं। फिर विरजन को निकट बुलाकर धीरे-धीरे समझाने लगी-देखो बेटी। लालाजी का कहना हर घडी मानना, उनकी सेवा मन लगाकर करना। गृह का सारा भर अब तुम्हारे ही माथे है। अब तुम्हें कौन सभांलेगा ? यह कह कर उसने स्वामी की ओर करूणापूर्ण नेत्रों से देखा और कहा- मैं अपने मन की बात नहीं कहने पायी, जी डूबा जाता है। 
    मुन्शीजी-तुम व्यर्थ असमंजस में पडी हो। 
    सुशीला-तुम मरे हो कि नहीं ?
    मुन्शीजी-तुम्हारा और आमरण तुम्हारा।
    सुशीला- ऐसा न हो कि तुम मुझे भूल जाओं और जो वस्तु मेरी थी वह अन्य के हाथ में चली जाए। 
    सुशीला ने विरजन को फिर बुलाया और उसे वह छाती से लगाना ही चाहती थी कि मूर्छित हो गई। विरजन और प्रताप रोने लगे। मुंशीजी ने कांपते हुए सुशीला के हृदय पर हाथ रखा। सांस धीरे-धीरे चल रही थी। महराजिन को बुलाकर कहा-अब इन्हें भूमि पर लिटा दो। यह कह कर रोने लगे। महराजिन और सुवामा ने मिलकर सुशीला को पृथ्वी पर लिटा दिया। तपेदिक ने हडिडयां तक सुखा डाली थी। 
    अंधेरा हो चला था। सारे गृह में शोकमय और भयावह सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। रोनेवाले रोते थे, पर कण्ठ बांध-बांधकर। बातें होती थी, पर दबे स्वरों से। सुशीला भूमि पर पडी हुई थी। वह सुकुमार अंग जो कभी माता के अंग में पला, कभी प्रेमांक में प्रौढा, कभी फूलों की सेज पर सोया, इस समय भूमि पर पडा हुआ था। अभी तक नाडी मन्द-मन्द गति से चल रही थी। मुंशीजी शोक और निराशानद में मग्न उसके सिर की ओर बैठे हुए थे। अकस्समात् उसने सिर उठाया और दोनों हाथों से मुंशीजी का चरण पकड़ लिया। प्राण उड़ गये। दोनों कर उनके चरण का मण्डल बांधे ही रहे। यह उसके जीवन की अंतिम क्रिया थी। 
रोनेवालो, रोओ। क्योंकि तुम रोने के अतिरिक्त कर ही क्या सकते हो? तुम्हें इस समय कोई कितनी ही सान्त्वना दे, पर तुम्हारे नेत्र अश्रु-प्रवाह को न रोक सकेंगे। रोना तुम्हारा कर्तव्य है। जीवन में रोने के अवसर कदाचित मिलते हैं। क्या इस समय तुम्हारे नेत्र शुष्क हो जायेगें ? आंसुओं के तार बंधे हुए थे, सिसकियों के शब्द आ रहे थे कि महराजिन दीपक जलाकर घर में लायी। थोडी देर पहिले सुशीला के जीवन का दीपक बुझ चुका था।

----------


## Rajeev

विरजन की विदा

राधाचरण रूड़की कालेज से निकलते ही मुरादाबाद के इंजीनियर नियुक्त हुए और चन्द्रा उनके संग मुरादाबाद को चली। प्रेमवती ने बहुत रोकना चाहा, पर जानेवाले को कौन रोक सकता है। सेवती कब की ससुराल आ चुकी थी। यहां घर में अकेली प्रेमवती रह गई। उसके सिर घर का काम-काज पडा। निदान यह राय हुई कि विरजन के गौने का संदेशा भेजा जाए। डिप्टी साहब सहमत न थे, परन्तु घर के कामों में प्रेमवती ही की बात चलती थी। 
    संजीवनलाल ने संदेशा स्वीकार कर लिया। कुछ दिनों से वे तीर्थयात्रा का विचार कर रहे थे। उन्होंने क्रम-क्रम से सांसारिक संबंध त्याग कर दिये थे। दिन-भर घर में आसन मारे भगवदगीता और योगवाशिष्ठ आदि ज्ञान-संबन्धिनी पुस्तकों का अध्ययन किया करते थे। संध्या होते ही गंगा-स्नान को चले जाते थे। वहां से रात्रि गये लौटते और थोड़ा-सा भोजन करके सो जाते। प्राय: प्रतापचन्द्र भी उनके संग गंगा-स्नान को जाता। यद्यपि उसकी आयु सोलह वर्ष की भी न थी, पर कुछ तो यनिज स्वभाव, कुछ पैतृक संस्कार और कुछ संगति के प्रभाव से उसे अभी से वैज्ञानिक विषयों पर मनन और विचार करने में बडा आनन्द प्राप्त होता था। ज्ञान तथा ईश्वर संबन्धिनी बातें सुनते-सुनते उसकी प्रवृति भी भक्ति की ओर चली थी, और किसी-किसी समय मुन्शीजी से ऐसे सूक्ष्म विषयों पर विवाद करता कि वे विस्मित हो जाते। वृजरानी पर सुवामा की शिक्षा का उससे भी गहरा प्रभाव पड़ा था जितना कि प्रतापचन्द्र पर मुन्शीजी की संगति और शिक्षा का। उसका पन्द्रहवा वर्ष था। इस आयु में नयी उमंगें तरंगित होती है और चितवन में सरलता चंचलता की तरह मनोहर रसीलापन बरसने लगता है। परन्तु वृजरानी अभी वही भोली-भाली बालिका थी। उसके मुख पर हृदय के पवित्र भाव झलकते थे और वार्तालाप में मनोहारिणी मधुरता उत्पन्न हो गयी थी। प्रात:काल उठती और सबसे प्रथम मुन्शीजी का कमरा साफ करके, उनके पूजा-पाठ की सामग्री यथोचित रीति से रख देती। फिर रसोई घर के धन्धे में लग जाती। दोपहर का समय उसके लिखने-पढने का था। सुवामा पर उसका जितना प्रेम और जितनी श्रद्वा थी, उतनी अपनी माता पर भी न रही होगी। उसकी इच्छा विरजन के लिए आज्ञा से कम न थी। 
    सुवामा की तो सम्मति थी कि अभी विदाई न की जाए। पर मुन्शीजी के हठ से विदाई की तैयारियां होने लगीं। ज्यों-ज्यों वह विपति की घडी निकट आती, विरजन की व्याकुलता बढ़ती जाती थी। रात-दिन रोया करती। कभी पिता के चरणों में पड़ती और कभी सुवामा के पदों में लिपट जाती। पार विवाहिता कन्या पराये घर की हो जाती है, उस पर किसी का क्या अधिकार। 
    प्रतापचन्द्र और विरजन कितने ही दिनों तक भाई-बहन की भांति एक साथ रहें। पर जब विरजन की आंखे उसे देखते ही नीचे को झुक जाती थीं। प्रताप की भी यही दशा थी। घर में बहुत कम आता था। आवश्यकतावश आया, तो इस प्रकार दृष्टि नीचे किए हुए और सिमटे हुए, मानों दुलहिन है। उसकी दृष्टि में वह प्रेम-रहस्य छिपा हुआ था, जिसे वह किसी मनुष्य-यहां तक कि विरजन पर भी प्रकट नहीं करना चाहता था। 
    एक दिन सन्ध्या का समय था। विदाई को केवल तीन दिन रह गये थे। प्रताप किसी काम से भीतर गया और अपने घर में लैम्प जलाने लगा कि विरजन आयी। उसका अंचल आंसुओं से भीगा हुआ था। उसने आज दो वर्ष के अनन्तर प्रताप की ओर सजल-नेत्र से देखा और कहा-लल्लू। मुझसे कैसे सहा जाएगा ? 
    प्रताप के नेत्रों में आंसू न आये। उसका स्वर भारी न हुआ। उसने सुदृढ भाव से कहा-ईश्वर तुम्हें धैर्य धारण करने की शक्ति देंगे। 
    विरजन का सिर झुक गया। आंखें पृथ्वी में पड़ गयीं और एक सिसकी ने हृदय-वेदना की यह अगाध कथा वर्णन की, जिसका होना वाणी द्वारा असंभव था।
    विदाई का दिन लडकियों के लिए कितना शोकमय होता है। बचपन की सब सखियों-सहेलियों, माता-पिता, भाई-बन्धु से नाता टूट जाता है। यह विचार कि मैं फिर भी इस घर में आ सकूंगी, उसे तनिक भी संतोष नहीं देता। क्यों अब वह आयेगी तो अतिथिभाव से आयेगी। उन लोगों से विलग होना, जिनके साथ जीवनोद्यान में खेलना और स्वातंद्त्रय-वाटिका में भ्रमण करना उपलब्ध हुआ हो, उसके हृदय को विदीर्ण कर देता है। आज से उसके सिर पर ऐसा भार पडता है, जो आमरण उठाना पडेगा। 
    विरजन का श्रृगांर किया जा रहा था। नाइन उसके हाथों व पैरों में मेंहदी रचा रही थी। कोई उसके बाल गूंथ रही थी। कोई जुडे में सुगन्ध बसा रही थी। पर जिसके लिये ये तैयारियां हो रही थी, वह भूमि पर मोती के दाने बिखेर रही थी।  इतने में बारह से संदेशा आया कि मुर्हूत टला जाता है, जल्दी करों। सुवामा पास खडी थी। विरजन, उसके गले लिपट गयी और अश्रु-प्रवाह का आंतक, जो अब तक दबी हुई अगिन की नाई सुलग रहा था, अकस्मात् ऐसा भडक उठा मानों किसी ने आग में तेल डाल दिया है। 
    थोडी देर में पालकी द्वार पर आयी। विरजन पडोस की सित्र्यों से गले मिली। सुवामा के चरण छुए, तब दो-तीन सित्रियों ने उसे पालकी के भीतर बिठा दिया। उधर पालकी उठी, इधर सुवामा मूर्च्छित हो भूमि पर गिर पडी, मानों उसके जीते ही कोई उसका प्राण निकालकर लिये जाता था। घर सूना हो गया। सैकंडों सित्रयां का जमघट था, परन्तु एक विरजन के बिना घर फाडे खाता था।

----------


## Rajeev

कमलाचरण के मित्र

जैसे सिन्दूर की लालिमा से मांग रच जाती है, जैसे ही विरजन के आने से प्रेमवती के घर की रौनक बढ गयी। सुवामा ने उसे ऐसे गुण सिखाये थे कि जिसने उसे देखा, मोह गया। यहां तक कि सेवती की सहेली रानी को भी प्रेमवती के सम्मुख स्वीकार करना पड़ा कि तुम्हारी छोटी बहू ने हम सबों का रंग फीका कर दिया। सेवती उससे दिन-दिन भर बातें करती और उसका जी न ऊबता। उसे अपने गाने पर अभिमान था, पर इस क्षेत्र में भी विरजन बाजी ले गयी।
    अब कमलाचरण के मित्रो ने आग्रह करना शुरू किया कि भाई, नई दुलहिन घर में लाये हो, कुछ मित्रों की भी फिक्र करों। सुनते है परम सुन्दरी पाये हो। 
    कमलाचरण को रूपये तो ससुराल से मिले ही थे, जेब खनखनाकर बोले-अजी, दावत लो। शराबें उड़ाओ। हॉ, बहुत शोरगुल न मचाना, नहीं तो कहीं भीतर खबर होगी तो समझेगें कि ये गुण्डे है। जब से वह घर में आयी है, मेरे तो होश उड़े हुए है। कहता हूं, अंग्रेजी, फारसी, संस्कृत, अलम-गलम सभी घोटे बैठी है। डरता हूं कहीं अंग्रेजी में कुछ पूछ बैठी, या फारसी में बातें करने लगे, मुहॅ ताकने के सिवाय और क्या करूंगा ? इसलिए अभी जी बचाता फिरता हूं।
यों तो कमलाचरण के मित्रों की संख्या अपरिमित थी। नगर के जितने कबूतर-बाज, कनकौएबाजा गुण्डे थे सब उनके मित्र परन्तु सच्चे मित्रों में केवल पांच महाशय थे और सभी-के-सभी फाकेमस्त छिछोरे थे। उनमें सबसे अधिक शिक्षित मिया मजीद थे। ये कचहरी में अरायज किया करते थे। जो कुछ मिलता, वह सब शराब में भेट करते। दूसरा नम्बर हमीदंखा का था। इन महाशय ने बहुत पैतृक संपति पायी थी, परन्तु तीन वर्ष में सब कुछ विलास में लुटा दी। अब यह ढंग था कि सांय को सज-धजकर गालियों में धूल फॉकते फिरते थे। तीसरे हजरत सैयद हुसैन थे-पक्के जुआरी, नाल के परम भक्त, सैकंडों के दांव लगाने वाले,  स्त्री गहनों पर हाथ मॉजना तो नित्य का इनका काम था। शेष दो महाशय रामसेवकलालल और चन्हदूलाल कचहरी में नौकर थे। वेतन कम, पर ऊपरी आमदनी बहुत थी। आधी सुरापान की भेट करते, आधी भोग-विलास में उडाते। घर में लोग भूखे मरे या भिक्षा मॉगें, इन्हें केवल अपने सुख से काम था। 
    सलाह तो हो चुकी थी। आठ बजे जब डिप्टी साहब लेटे तो ये पॉचों जने एकत्र हुए और शराब के दौर चलने लगे। पॉचों पीने में अभ्यस्त थे। अब नशे का रंग जमा,बहक-बहककर बातें करने लगे।
    मजीद-क्यों भाई कमलाचरण, सच कहना, स्त्री को देखकर जी खुश हो गया कि नहीं ?
    कमला-अब आप बहकने लगे क्यों ?
    रामसेवक-बतला क्यों नहीं देते, इसमें झेंपने की कौन-सी बात है ?
    कमला-बतला क्या अपना सिर दूं, कभी सामने जाने का संयोग भी तो हुआ हो। कल किवाड़ की दरार से एक बार देख लिया था, अभी तक चित्र ऑखों पर फिर रहा है।
    चन्दूलाल-मित्र, तुम बड़े भाग्यवान हो। 
    कमला-ऐसा व्याकुल हुआ कि गिरते-गिरते बचा। बस, परी समझ लो। 
    मजीद-तो भई, यह दोस्ती किस दिन काम आयेगी। एक नजर हमें भी दिखाओं। 
    सैयद-बेशक दोस्ती के यही मानी है कि आपस में कोई पर्दा न रहे। 
    चन्दूलाल-दोस्ती में क्या पर्दा ? अंग्रेजो को देखों,बीबी डोली से उतरी नहीं कि यार दोस्त हाथ मिलाने लगे। 
    रामसेवक-मुझे तो बिना देखे चैन न आयेगा ? 
    कमला-(एक धप लगा कर) जीभ काट ली जायेगी, समझे ? 
    रामसेवक-कोई चिन्ता नहीं, ऑखें तो देखने को रहेंगी। 
    मजीद-भई कमलाचरण, बुरा मानने की बात नहीं, अब इस वक्त तुम्हारा फर्ज है कि दोस्तों की फरमाइश पूरी करो। 
    कमला-अरे। तो मैं नहीं कब करता हूं ?
    चन्दूलाल-वाह मेरे शेर। ये ही मर्दों की सी बातें है। तो हम लोग बन-ठनकर आ जायॅ, क्यों ?
    कमला-जी, जरा मुंह में कालिख लगा लीजियेगा। बस इतना बहुत है। 
    सैयद-तो आज ही ठहरी न। 
    इधर तो शराब उड़ रही थी, उधर विरजन पलंग पर लेटी हुई विचार में मग्न हो रही थी। बचपन के दिन भी कैसे अच्छे होते हैं। यदि वे दिन एक बार फिर आ जाते। ओह। कैसा मनौहर जीवन था। संसार प्रेम और प्रीति की खान थी। क्या वह कोई अन्य संसार था ? क्या उन दिनों संसार की वस्तुए बहुत सुन्दर होती थी ? इन्हीं विचारों में ऑख झपक गयी और बचपन की एक घटना आंखों के सामने आ गयी। लल्लू ने उसकी गुडिया मरोड दी। उसने उसकी किताब के दो पन्ने फाड  दिये। तब लल्लू ने उसकी पीठ मं जोर से चुटकी ली, बाहर भागा। वह रोने लगी और लल्लू को कोस रही थी कि सवामा उसका हाथ पकडे आयी और बोली-क्यों बेटी इसने तुम्हें मारा है न ? यह बहुत मार-मार कर भागता है। आज इसकी खबर लेती हं, देखूं कहां मारा है। लल्लू ने डबडबायी ऑखों से विरजन की ओर देखा। तब विरजन ने मुस्करा कर कहा-मुझे उन्हांने कहॉ मारा है। ये मुझे कभी नहीं मारते। यह कहकर उसका हाथ पकड लिया। अपने हिस्से की मिठाई खिलाई और फिर दोनों मिलकर खेलने लगे। वह समय अब कहां 9
    रात्रि अधिक बीत गयी थी, अचानक विरजन को जान पडा कि कोई सामने वाली दीवार धमधमा रहा है। उसने कान लगाकर सुना। बराबर शब्द आ रहे थे। कभी रूक जाते फिर सुनायी देते। थोडी देर में मिट्टी गिरन लगी। डर के मारे विरजन के हाथ-पांव फूलने लगे। कलेजा धक-धक करने लगा। जी कडा करके उठी और महराजिन चतर स्त्री थी। समझी कि चिल्लाऊंगी तो जाग हो जायेगी। उसने सुन रखा था कि चोर पहिले सेध में पांव डालकर देखते है तब आप घुसते है। उसने एक डंडा उठा लिया कि जब पैर डालेगा तो ऐसा तानकर मारूंगी कि टॉग टूट जाएगी। पर चोर न पांव के स्थन पर सिर रख दिया। महराजिन घात मं थी ही डंडा चला दिया। खटक की आवाज आयी। चोर न झट सिंर खीच लिया और कहता हुआ सुनायी दिया-‘उफ मार डाला, खोपडी झन्ना गयी’। फिर कई मनुष्यों के हॅसने की ध्वनि आयी और तत्पश्चात सन्नाटा हो गया। इतने में और लोग भी जाग पडे और शेष रात्रि बातचीत में व्यतीत हुई। 
    प्रात:काल जब कमलाचरण घर मं आये, तो नेत्र लाल थे और सिर में सूजन थी। महराजिम ने निकट जाकर देखा, फिर आकर विरजन से कहा-बहू एक बात कहूं। बुरा तो न मानोगी ?
विरजन – बुरा क्यों मानूगीं, कहो क्या कहती हो?
    महराजिन – रात को सेंध पड़ी थी वह चोरों ने नहीं लगायी थी।
    विरजन –फिर कौन था? 
    महराजिन – घर ही के भेदी थे। बाहरी कोई न था। 
    विरजन – क्या किसी कहारन की शरारत थी? 
    महराजिन – नहीं, कहारों में कोई ऐसा नहीं है।
    विरजन – फिर कौन था, स्पष्ट क्यों नहीं कहती? 
    महाराजिन – मेरी जान में तो छोटे बाबू थे। मैंने जो लकड़ी मारी थी, वह उनके सिर में लगी। सिर फूला हुआ है। 
    इतना सुनते ही विरजन की भृकुटी चढ़ गयी। मुखमंडल अरुण हो आया। क्रुद्व होकर बोली – महराजिन, होश संभालकर बातें करो। तुम्हें यह कहते हुए लाज नहीं आती? तम्हें मेरे सम्मुख ऐसी बात कहने का साहस कैसे हुआ? साक्षात् मेरे ऊपर कलंक का टीका लगा रही हो। तुम्हारे बुढ़ापे पर दया आती है, नहीं तो अभी तुम्हें यहां से खड़े-खड़े निकलवा देती। तब तुम्हें विदित होता कि जीभ को वश में न रखने का क्या फल होता है! यहां से उठ जाओ, मुझे तुम्हारा मुंह देखकर ज्वर-सा चढ़ रहा है। तुम्हें इतना न समझ् पड़ा कि मैं कैसा वाक्य मुंह से निकाल रही हूं। उन्हें ईश्वर ने क्या नहीं दिया है? सारा घर उनका है। मेरा जो कुछ है, उनका है। मैं स्वयं उनकी चेरी हूं। उनके संबंध में तुम ऐसी बात कह बैठीं।
    परन्तु जिस बात पर विरजन इतनी क्रुद्व हुई, उसी बात पर घर के और लोगों को विशवास हो गया। डिप्टी साहब के कान में भी बात पहुंची। वे कमलाचरण को उससे अधिक दुष्ट-प्रकृति समझते थे, जितना वह था। भय हुआ कि कहीं यह महाशय बहू के गहनों पर न हाथ बढ़ायें: अच्छा हो कि इन्हें छात्रालय में भेज दूं। कमलाचरण ने यह उपाय सुना तो बहुत छटपटाया, पर कुछ सोच कर छात्रालय चला गया। विरजन के आगमन से पूर्व कई बार यह सलाह हुई थी, पर कमला के हठ के आगे एक भी न चलती थी। यह स्त्री की दृष्टि में गिर जाने का भय था, जो अब की बार उसे छात्रालय ले गया।

----------


## Rajeev

कायापलट

पहला दिन तो कमलाचरण ने किसी प्रकार छात्रालय में काटा। प्रात: से सायंकाल तक सोया किये। दूसरे दिन ध्यान आया कि आज नवाब साहब और तोखे मिर्जा के बटेरों में बढ़ाऊ जोड़ हैं। कैसे-कैसे मस्त पट्ठे हैं! आज उनकी पकड़ देखने के योग्य होगी। सारा नगर फट पड़े तो आश्चर्य नहीं। क्या दिल्लगी है कि नगर के लोग तो आनंद उड़ायें और मैं पड़ा रोऊं। यह सोचते-सोचते उठा और बात-की-बात में अखाड़े में था।

    यहां आज बड़ी भीड़ थी। एक मेला-सा लगा हुआ था।  भीश्ती छिड़काव कर रहे थे, सिगरेट, खोमचे वाले और तम्बोली सब अपनी-अपनी दुकान लगाये बैठे थे। नगर के मनचले युवक अपने हाथों में बटेर लिये या मखमली अड्डों पर बुलबुलों को बैठाये मटरगश्ती कर रहे थे कमलाचरण के मित्रों की यहां क्या कमी थी? लोग उन्हें खाली हाथ देखते तो पूछते – अरे राजा साहब! आज खाली हाथ कैसे? इतने में मियां, सैयद मजीद, हमीद आदि नशे में चूर, सिगरेट के धुऐं भकाभक उड़ाते दीख पड़े। कमलाचरण को देखते ही सब-के-सब सरपट दौड़े और उससे लिपट गये।
    मजीद – अब तुम कहां गायब हो गये थे यार, कुरान की कसम मकान के सैंकड़ो चक्कर लगाये होंगे।
    रामसेवक – आजकल आनंद की रातें हैं, भाई! आंखें नहीं देखते हो, नशा-सा चढ़ा हुआ है।
    चन्दुलाल – चैन कर रहा है पट्ठा। जब से सुन्दरी घर में आयी, उसने बाजार की सूरत तक नहीं देखी। जब देखीये, घर में घुसा रहता है। खूब चैन कर ले यार!
    कमला – चैन क्या खाक करुं? यहां तो कैद में फंस गया। तीन दिन से बोर्डिंग में पड़ा हुआ हूं।
    मजीद - अरे! खुदा की कसम?
    कमला – सच कहता हूं, परसों से मिट्टी पलीद हो रही है। आज सबकी आंख बचाकर निकल भागा।
रामसेवक – खूब उड़े। वह मुछंदर सुपरिण्टेण्डण्ट झल्ला रहा होगा।
    कमला – यह मार्के का जोड़ छोड़कर किताबों में सिर कौन मारता।
    सैयद – यार, आज उड़ आये तो क्या? सच तो यह है कि तुम्हारा वहां रहना आफत है। रोज तो न आ सकोगे? और यहां आये दिन नयी सैर, नयी-नयी बहारें, कल लाला  डिग्गी पर, परसों प्रेट पर, नरसों बेड़ों का मेला-कहां तक गिनाऊं, तुम्हारा जाना बुरा हुआ। 
    कमला – कल की कटाव तो मैं जरुर देखूंगा, चाहे इधर की दुनिया उधर हो जाय।
    सैयद – और बेड़ों का मेला न देखा तो कुछ न देखा। 
    तीसरे पहर कमलाचरण मित्रों से बिदा होकर उदास मन छात्रालय की ओर चला। मन में एक चोर-सा बैठा हुआ था। द्वार पर पहुंचकर झांकने लगाकि सुपरिण्टेण्डेण्ट साहब न हों तो लतपककर कमरे में हो रहूं। तो यह देखता है कि वह भी बाहर ही की ओर आ रहे हैं। चित्त को भली-भांति दृढ़ करके भीतर पैठा। 
    सुरिण्टेण्डेण्ट साहब ने पूछा – अब तक हां थे?
    ‘एक काम से बाजार गया था’।
    ‘यह बाजार जाने का समय नहीं है’।
    ‘मुझे ज्ञात नहीं था, अब ध्यान रखूंग को जब कमला चारपाई पर लेटा तो सोचने लगा – यार, आज तो बच गया, पर उत्तम तभी हो कि कल बचूं। और परसों भी महाशय की आंख में धूल डालूं। कल का दृश्य वस्तुत:दर्शनीय होगा। पतंग आकाश में बातें करेंगे और लम्बे-लम्बे पेंच होंगे। यह ध्यान करते-करते सो गया। दूसरे दिन प्रात: काल छात्रालय से  निकल भागा। सुहृदगण लाल डिग्गी पर उसकी प्रतीक्षा कर रहे थे। देखते ही गदगद् हो गये और पीठ ठोंकी।
    कमलाचरण कुछ देर तक तो कटाव देखता रहा। फिर शौक चर्राया कि क्यों न मैं भी अपने कनकौए मंगाऊं और अपने हाथों की सफाई  दिखलाऊं। सैयद  ने भड़काया, बद-बदकर लड़ाओ। रुपये हम देंगे।चट घर पर आदमी दौड़ा दिया। पूरा विश्वास था कि अपने मांझे से सबको परास्त कर दूंगा। परन्तु जब आदमी घर से खाली हाथ आया, तब तो उसकी देह में आग-सी-लग गयी। हण्टर लेकर दौड़ा और घर पहुंचते ही कहारों को एक ओर से सटर-सटर पीटना आरंभ किया। बेचारे बैठे हुक्का: तमाखू कर रहे थे। निरपराध अचानक हण्टर पड़े तो  चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर रोने लेगे। सारे मुहल्ले  में एक कोलाहल मच गया। किसी को समझ ही में न आया कि हमारा क्या दोष है? वहां कहारों का भली-भांति सत्कार करके कमलाचरण अपने कमरे में पहुंचा। परन्तु वहां की दुर्दशा देखकर क्रोध और भी प्रज्ज्वलित हो गया। पतंग फटे हुए थे, चर्खियां टूटी हुई थीं, मांझे लच्छियां उलझ् पड़ीं थीं, मानो किसी आपति ने इन यवन योद्वाओं का सत्यानाश कर दिया था। समझ गया कि अवश्य यह माताजी की करतूत है। क्रोध से लाल माता के पास गया और उच्च स्वर से बोला – क्या मां! तुम सचमुच मेरे प्राण ही लेने पर आ गयी हो? तीन दिन हुए कारागार में भिजवाया पर इतने पर भी चित्त को संतोष न हुआ। मेरे विनोद की सामग्रियों को नष्ट कर डाला क्यों?
    प्रेमवती – (विस्मय से) मैंने तुम्हारी कोई चीज़ नहीं छुई! क्या हुआ?
    कमला – (बिगड़कर) झूठों के मुख में कीड़े पड़ते हैं। तुमने मेरी वस्तुएं नहीं छुई तो किसको साहस है जो मेरे कमरे में जाकर मेरे कनकौए और चर्खियां सब तोड़-फोड़ डाले, क्या इतना भी नहीं देखा जाता। 
    प्रेमवती – ईश्वर साक्षी है। मैंने तुम्हारे कमरे में  पांव भी नहीं रखा। चलो, देखूं कौन-कौन चीज़ें टूटी हैं। यह कहकर प्रेमवती तो इस कमरे की ओर चली और कमला क्रोध से भरा आंगन में खड़ा रहा कि इतने में माधवी विरजन के कमरे से निकली और उसके हाथ में एक चिट्टी देकर चली गयी। लिखा हुआ था-
    ‘अपराध मैंने किया है। अपराधिन मैं हूं। जो दण्ड चाहे दीजिए’।
    यह पत्र देखते ही कमला भीगी बिल्ली बन गया और दबे पांव बैठक की ओर चला। प्रेमवती पर्दे की आड़ से सिसकते हुए नौकरों को डांट रही थी, कमलाचरण ने उसे मना किया और उसी क्षण कुछ और कनकौए जो बचे हुए थे, स्वंय फाड़ डाले, चर्खियां टुकड़े-टुकड़े कर डालीं और डोर में दियासलाई लगा दी। माता के ध्यान ही में नहीं आता था कि क्या बात है? कहां तो अभी-अभी इन्हीं वस्तुओं के लिए संसार सिर पर उठा लिया था,  और कहा आप ही उसका शत्रु हो गया। समझी, शायद क्रोध से ऐसा कर रहा हों मानाने लगीं, पर कमला की आकृति से क्रोध तनिक भी प्रकट न होता था। सिथरता से बोला – क्रोध में नहीं हूं। आज से दृढ़ प्रतिज्ञा करता हूं कि पतंग कभी न
उड़ाऊँगां मेरी मूर्खता थी, इन वस्तुओं के लिए आपसे झगड़ बैठा।

----------


## Rajeev

2

जब कमलाचरण कमरे में अकेला रह गया तो सोचने लगा-निस्सन्देह मेरा पतंग उड़ाना उन्हे नापसन्द है, इससे हार्दिक घृणा है; नहीं तो मुझ पर यह अत्याचार कदापि न करतीं। यदि एक बार उनसे भेंट हो जाती तो पूछता कि तुम्हारी क्या इच्छा है; पर कैसे मुँह दिखाऊँ। एक तो महामूर्श, तिस पर कई बार अपनी मूर्खता का परिचय दे चुका। सेंधवाली घटना की सूचना उन्हें अवश्य मिली होगी। उन्हें मुख दिखाने के योग्य नहीं रहा। अब तो यही उपाय है कि न तो उनका मुख देखूँ न अपना दिखाऊँ, या किसी प्रकार कुछ विद्या सीखूँ। हाय ! इस सुन्दरी ने कैसार स्वरुप पाया है! स्त्री नीह अप्सरा जान पड़ती है। क्या अभी वह दिन भी होगा जब कि वह मुझसे प्रेम करेगी? क्या लाल-लाल रसीले अधर है! पर है कठोर हृदय। दया तो उसे छू नही गयी। कहती है जो दण्ड दूँ? यदि पा जाऊँ हृदय से लगा लू। अच्छा, तो अब आज से पढ़ना चाहिये। यह सोचते-सोचते उठा और दरबा खोलकर कबूतरों का उड़ाने लगा। सैकड़ो जोड़े थे ओर एक-से-एक बढ़-चढ़कर। आकाश मे तारे बन जाएँ, ड़े तो दिन-भर उतरने का नाम न लें। जगर क बूतरबाज एक-एक जोड़ पर गुलामी करने को तैयार थे। परन्तु क्षण-मात्र में सब-के-सब उड़ा दिय। जब दरबा खाली हो ेगया, तो कहाररों को आज्ञा दी कि इसे उठा ले जाओ और आग में जला दो। छत्ता भी गिरा दो, नहीं तो सब कबूतर जाकर उसकी पर बैठेंगें। कबूतरों का काम समाप्त करके बटेरों और बुलबुलों की ओर चले और उनकी भी कारागार से मुक्त कर दिया।
बाहर तो यह चरित्र हो रहा था, भीतर प्रेमवती छाती पीट रही थी कि ल़का न जाने क्या करने तर तत्पर हुआ है? विरजन को बुलाकर कहा-बेटी? बच्चे को किसी प्रकार रोको। न-जाने उसने मन मे क्या ठानी है? यह कहक रोने लगी! विरजन को भी सन्देह हो रहा था कि अवश्य इनकी कुछ और नयीत है नहीं तो यह क्रोध क्यों? यद्यपि कमला दुर्व्यसनी था, दुराचारी था, कुचरित्र था, परन्तु इन सब दोषों के होते हुए भी उसमें एक बड़ा गुण भी था, जिसका कोई स्त्री अवहेलना नहीं कर सकती। उसे वृजरानी से स्ववी प्रीति थी। और इसका गुप् रीति से कई बार परिचय भी मिल गया था। यही कारण था जिसेन विरजन को इतना गर्वशील बना दिया था। उसने कागेज निकाला और यह पत्र बाहर भेजा।
“प्रियत,
यह कोप किस पर है? केवल इसीलिए कि मैंने दो-तीन कनकौए फाड़ृ डाले? यदि मुझे ज्ञात होता कि आप इतनी-सी बात पर ऐसे क्रुद्व हो जायेंगे, तो कदापि उन पर हाथ न लगाती। पर अब तो अपराध हो गया, क्षमा कीजिये। यह पहला कसूर है
आपकी
वृजरानी।”

कमलाचरण यह पत्र पाकर ऐसा प्रमुदित हुआ, माने सारे जगत की संपत्ति प्राप्त हो गयी। उत्तर देने की इच्छा हुई, पर लेखनी ही नहीं उठती थी। न प्रशस्ति मिलती है, न प्रतिष्ठा, न आरंभ का विचार आता, न समाप्ति का। बहुत चाहते हैं कि भावपूर्ण लहलहाता हुआ पत्र लिखूं, पर बुद्वि तनिक भी नहीं दौड़ती। आज प्रथम बार कमलाचरण को अपनी मुर्खता और निरक्षरता पर रोना आया। शोक ! मैं एक सीधा-सा पत्र भी नहीं लिख सकता। इस विचार से वह रोने लगा और घर के द्वार सब बन्द कर लिये कि कोई देख न ले।
तीसरे पहर जब मुंशी श्यामाचरण घर आये, तो सबसे पहली वस्तु जो उनकी दृष्टि में पड़ी, वह आग का अलावा था। विस्मित होकर नौकरों से पूडा-यह अलाव कैसा?
नौकरों ने उत्तर दिया-सरकार ! दरबा जल रहा है।
मुंशीजी- (घुड़ककर) इसे क्यों जलाते हो? अब कबूर कहाँ रहेंगे?
कहार-छोटे बाबू की आज्ञा है कि सब दरबे जला दो
मुंशीजी- कबूतर कहाँ गये?
कहार-सब उड़ा दिये, एक भी नहीं रखा। कनकौए सब फाड़ डाले, डोर जला दी, बड़ा नुकसान किया।
कहरों ने अपनी समझ में मार-पीट का बउला लिया। बेचारे समझे कि मुंशीजी इस नुकासन क लिये कमलाचरण को बुरा-भला कहेंगे, परन्तु मंशीजी ने यह समाचार सुना तो भैंचक्के-से रह गये। उन्ही जानवरों पर कमलाचरण प्राण देता था, आज अकस्मात् क्या कायापलट हो गयी? अवश्य कुछ भेद है। कहार से कहा- बच्चे को भेज दो।
एक मिनट में कहार ने आकर कहा- हजुर, दरवाजा भीतर से बन्द है। बहुत खटखटाया, बोलते ही नहीं।
इतना सुनना था कि मुंशीजी का रुधिर शुष्क हो गया। झट सन्देह हुआ कि बच्चे ने विष खा लिया। आज एक जहर खिलाने के मुकदमें का फैसला किया था। नंगे, पाँव दौड़े और बन्द कमरे के किवाड़ पर बजपूर्वक लात मारी और कहा- बच्चा! बच्चा! यह कहते-कहते गला रुँध गया। कमलाचरण पिता की वाणी पहिचान कर झट उठा और अपने आँसूं पोंछकर किवाड़ खोल दिया। परन्तु उसे कितना आश्चर्य हुआ, जब मुंशीजी ने धिक्कार, फटकार के बदले उसे हृदय से लगा लिया और व्याकुल होकर पूछा-बच्चा, तुम्हे मेरे सिर की कसम, बता दो तुमने कुछ खा तो नहीं लिया? कमलाचरण ने इस प्रश्न का अर्थ समझने के लिये मुंशीजी की ओर आँखें उठायी तो उनमें जल भरा था, मुंशीजी को पूरा विश्वास हो गया कि अवश्यश् विपत्ति का सामना हुआ। एक कहार से कहा-डाक्टर साहब को बुला ला। कहना, अभी चलिये।
अब जाकर दुर्बुद्वि कमेलाचरण ने पिता की इस घबराहट का अर्थ समझा। दौड़कर उनसे लिपट गया और बोला- आपको भ्रम हुआ है। आपके सिर की कसम, मैं बहुत अच्छी तरह हूँ।
परन्तु डिप्टी साहब की बुद्वि स्थिर न थी ; समझे, यह मुझे रोककर विलम्ब करना चाहता है। विनीत भाव से बोले-बच्चा? ईश्वर के लिए मुझे छोड़ दो, मैं सन्दूक से एक औषधि ले आऊँ। मैं क्या जानता था कि तुम इस नीयत से छात्रालय में जा रहे हो।
कमलाचरण- इर्श्वर-साक्षी से कहता हूँ, मैं बिलकुल अच्छा हूँ। मैं ऐसा लज्जावान होता, तो इतना मूर्ख क्यों बना रहता? आप व्यर्थ ही डाक्टर साहब को बुला रहे हैं।
मुंशीजी- (कुछ-कुछ विश्वास करके) तो किवाड़ बन्द कर क्या करते थे?
कमलाचरण- भीतर से एक पत्र आया था, उत्तर लिख रहा था।
मुंशीजी- और यह कबूतर वगैरह क्यों उड़ा दिये?
कमला- इसीलिए कि निश्चिंतापूर्वक पढूँ। इन्हीं बखेड़ों में समय नष्ट होता था। आज मैनें इनका अन्त कर दिया। अबा आप देखेंगे कि मैं पढ़ने में कैसा जी लगाता हूँ।
अब जाके डिप्टी साहब की बुद्वि ठिकाने आयी। भीतर जाकर प्रेमवती से समाचार पूछा तो उसने सारी रामायण कह सुनायी। उन्होंने जब सुना कि विरजन ने क्रोध में आकर कमला के कनकौए फाड़ डाले और चर्ख्रिया तोड़ डाली तो हंस पड़े और कमलाचरण के विनोद के सर्वनाश का भेद समझ में आ गया। बोले-जान पड़ता है कि बहू इन लालजी को सीधा करके छोड़ेगी।

----------


## Rajeev

भ्रम

वृजरानी की विदाई के पश्चात सुवामा का घर ऐसा सूना हो गया, मानो पिंजरे से सुआ उड़ गया। वह इस घर का दीपक और शरीर की प्राण थी। घर वही है, पर चारों ओर उदासी छायी हुई है। रहनेचाला वे ही है। पर सबके मुख मलिन और नेत्र ज्योतिहीन हो रहे है। वाटिका वही है, पर ऋतु पतझड़ की है। विदाई के एक मास पश्चात्र मुंशी संजीवनलाल भी तीर्थयात्र करने चले गये। धन-संपत्ति सब प्रताप को सर्मिपत कर दी। अपने सग मृगछाला, भगवद् गीता और कुछ पुस्तकों के अतिरिक्त कुछ न ले गये।
    प्रताचन्द्र की प्रेमाकांक्षा बड़ी प्रबल थीं पर इसके साथ ही उसे दमन की असीम शक्ति भी प्राप्त थी। घर की एक-एक वस्तु उसे विरजन का स्मरण कराती रहती थी। यह विचार एक क्षण के लिए भी दूर न होता था यदि विरजन मेरी होती, तो ऐसे सुख से जीवन व्यतीत होता। परन्तु विचार को वह हटाता रहता था। पढ़ने बैठता तो पुस्तक खुली रहती और ध्यान अन्यत्र जा पहुंचता। भोजन करने बैठता तो विरजन का चित्र नेत्रों में फिरने लगता। प्रेमाग्नि को दमन की शक्ति से दबाते-दबाते उसकी अवस्था ऐसी हो गयी, मानो वर्षों का रोगी है प्रेमियों को अपनी अभिलाषा पूरी होने की आशा  हो यान हो, परन्तु वे मन-ही-मन अपनी प्रेमिकाओं से मिलने का आनन्द उठाते रहते है। वे भाव-संसार मे अपने प्रेम-पात्र से वार्तालाप करते हैं, उसे छोड़ते हैं, उससे रुठते हैं, उसे मनाते है और इन थावों में उन्हें तृप्ति होती है आैश्र मन को एक सुखद और रसमय कार्य मिल जाता है। परन्तु यदि कोई शक्ति उन्हें इस भावोद्यान की सैर करने से रोके, यदि कोई शक्ति ध्यान में भी उस प्रियतम का चित्र् न देखने दे, तो उन अभागों प्रेमियों को क्या दशा होगा?  प्रताप इन्ही अभागों में था। इसमें संदेह नहीं कि यदि वह चाहता तो सुखद भावों का आनन्द भोग सकता था। भाव-संसार का भ्रमणअतीव सुखमय होता है, पर कठिनता तो यह थी कि वह विरजन का ध्यान भी कुत्सित वासनाओं से पवित्र् रखना चाहता था। उसकी शिक्षा ऐसे पवित्र नियमों से हुई थी और उसे ऐसे पवित्रत्माओं और नीतिपरायण मनुष्यों की संगति से लाभ उठाने क अवसर मिले थे कि उसकी दृष्टि में विचार की पवित्र्ता की भी उतनी ही प्रतिष्ठा थी जितनी आचार की पवित्रता की। यह कब संभव था कि वह विरजन को-जिसे कई बार बहिन कह चुका था और जिसे अब भी बहिन समझने का प्रयत्न करता रहता था- ध्यानावस्था में भी ऐसे भावों का केंद्र बनाता, जो कुवासनाओं  से भले ही शुद्व हो, पर मन की दूषित आवेगों से मुक्त नहीं हो सकते थे जब तक मुन्शीजी संजीवनलाल विद्यमान थे, उनका कुछ-न-कुछ समय उनके संग ज्ञान और धर्म-चर्चा में कट जाता था, जिससे आत्मा को संतोष होता था ! परन्तु उनके चले जाने के पश्चात आत्म-सुधार का यह अवसर भी जाता रहा।
    सुवामा उसे यों मलिन-मन पाती तो उसे बहुत दु:ख होता। एक दिन उसने कहा- यदि तुम्हारा चित्त न लगता हो, प्रयाग चले जाओ वहाँ शायद तुम्हारा जी लग जाए। यह विचार प्रताप के मन में भी कई बार उत्पन्न हुआ था, परन्तु इस भय से कि माता को यहां अकेले रहने में कष्ट होगा, उसने इस पक कुछ ध्यान नहीं दिया था। माता का आदेश पाकर इरादा पक्का हो गया। यात्रा की तैयारियां करने लगा, प्रस्थान का दिन निश्चित हो गया। अब सुवामा की यह दशा है कि जब देखिए, प्रताप को परदेश में रहने-सहने की शिक्षाएं दे रही है-बेटा, देखों किसी से झगड़ा मत मोल लेना।झगड़ने की तुम्हारी वैसे भी आदत नहीं है, परन्तु समझा देती हूँ। परदेश की बात है फूंक-फूंककर पग धरना। खाने-पीने में असंयम न करना। तुम्हारी यह बुरी आदत है कि जाड़ों में सांयकाल ही सो जाते हो, फिर कोई  कितना ही बुलाये पर जागते ही नहीं। यह स्वभाव परदेश में भी बना रहे तो तुम्हें सांझ का भोजन काहे को मिलेगा?  दिन को थोड़ी देर के लिए सो लिया करना। तुम्हारी आंखों में तो दिन को जैसे नींद नहीं आती।
    उसे जब अवकाश मिला, बेटे को ऐसी समयोचित शिक्षाएं दिया करती। निदान प्रस्थान का दिन आ ही गया। गाड़ी दस बजे दिन को छूटती थी। प्रताप ने सोचा- विरजन से भेंट कर लूं। परदेश जा रहा हूँ। फिर न जाने कब भेंट हो। चित को उत्सुक किया। माता से कह बैठा। सुवामा बहुत प्रसन्न हुई। सुवामा बहुत प्रसन्न हुई। एक थाल में मोदक समोसे और दो-तीन प्रकार के मुरब्बे रखकर रधियाको दिये कि लल्लू के संग जा। प्रताप ने बाल बनवाये, कपड़े बदले। चलने को तो चला, पर ज्यों-ज्यों पग आगे उठाता है, दिल बैठा जाता है। भांति-भांति के विचार आ रहे है। विरजन न जाने क्या मन में समझे, क्या सन समझे। चार महीने बीत गये, उसने एक चिट्ठी भी तो मुझें अलग से नहीं लिखी। फिर क्योंकर कहूं कि मेरे मिलने से उसे प्रसन्नता होगी। अजी, अब उसे तुम्हारी चिन्ता ही क्या है? तुम मर भी जाओ तो वह आंसू न बहाये। यहां की बात और थी। वह अवश्य उसकी आँखों में खटकेगा। कहीं यह न समझे कि लालाजी बन-ठनकर मुझे रिझाने आये हैं। इसी सोच-विचार में गढ़ता चला जाता था। यहाँ तक कि श्यामाचरण का मकान दिखाई देने लगा। कमला मैदान टहल रहा था उसे देखते ही प्रताप की वह दशा हो गई कि जो किसी चोर की दशा सिपाही को देखकर होती है झट एक घर कर आड़ में छिप गया और रधिया से बोला- तू जा, ये वस्तुएँ दे आ। मैं कुछ काम से बाजार जा रहा हूँ। लौटता हुआ जाऊँगा। यह कह  कर बाजार की ओर चला, परन्तु केवल दस ही डग चला होेगा कि पिर महरी को बुलाया और बोला- मुझे शायद देर हो जाय, इसलिए न आ सकूँगा। कुछ पूछे तो यह चिट्ठी दे देना, कहकर जेब से पेन्सिल निकाली और कुछ पंक्तियां लिखकर दे दी, जिससे उसके हृदय की दशा का भली-भंति परिचय मिलता है।
    “मैं आज प्रयाग जा रहा हूँ, अब वहीं पढूंगा। जल्दी के कारण तुमसे नहीं मिल सका। जीवित रहूँगा तो फिर आऊँगा। कभी-कभी अपने कुशल-क्षेम की सूचना देती रहना।
तुम्हारा 
प्रताप”

प्रताप तो यह पत्र देकर चलता हुआ, रधिया धीरे-धीरे विरजन के घर पहुँची। वह इसे देखते ही दौड़ी और कुशल-क्षेम पूछने लगी-लाला की कोई चिट्ठी आयी थी? 
    रधिया- जब से गये, चिट्ठी-पत्री कुछ भी नहीं आयी।
    विरजन- चाची तो सूख से है?
रधिया– लल्लू बाबू प्रयागराज जात है तीन तनिक उदास रहत है।
    विरजन – (चौंककर) लल्लू प्रयाग जा रहे हैं।
    रधिया – हां, हम सब बहुत समझाया कि परदेश मां कहां जैहो। मुदा कोऊ की सनुत है?
    रधीया – कब जायेंगे? 
    रधीया – आज दस बजे की टे से जवय्या है। तुसे भेंट करन आवत रहेन, तवन दुवारि पर आइ के लवट गयेन।
    विरजन – यहं तक आकर लौट गये। द्वार पर कोई था कि नहीं?
    रधीया – द्वार पर कहां आये, सड़क पर से चले गये।
    विरजन – कुछ कहा नहीं, क्यां लौटा जाता हूं?
    रधीया – कुछ कहा नहीं, इतना बोले कि ‘हमार टेम छहिट जहै, तौन हम जाइत हैं।’
    विरजन ने घड़ी पर दृष्टि डाली, आठ बजने वाले थे। प्रेमवती के पास जाकर बोली – माता! लल्लू आज प्रयाग जा रहे हैं, दि आप कहें तो उनसे मिलती आऊं। फिर न जाने कब मिलना हो, कब न हो। महरी कहती है कि बस मुझसेमिलने आते थे, पर सड़क के उसी पार से लौट गये। 
    प्रेमवती – अभी न बाल गुंथवाये, न मांग भरवायी, न कपड़े बदले बस जाने को तैयार हो गयी।
    विरजन – मेरी अम्मां! आज जाने दीजिए। बाल गुंथवाने बैठूंगी तो दस यहीं बज जायेंगे।
    प्रेमवती – अच्छा, तो जाओ, पर संध्या तक लौट आना। गाड़ी तैयार करवा लो, मेरी ओर से सुवामा को पालगन कह देना।
    विरजन ने कपड़े बदले, माधवी को बाहर दौड़ाया कि गाड़ी तैयार करने के लिए कहो और तब तक कुछ ध्यान न आया। रधीया से पूछा – कुछ चिट्टी-पत्री नहीं दी?
रधिया ने पत्र निकालकर दे दिया। विरजन ने उसे हर्ष सेलिया, परन्तु उसे पढ़ते ही उसका मुख कुम्हला गया। सोचने लगीकि वह द्वार तक आकर क्यों लौट गये और पत्र भी लिखा तो ऐसा उखड़ा और अस्पष्ट। ऐसी कौन जल्दी थी? क्या गाड़ी के नौकर थे, दिनभर में अधिक नहीं तो पांच – छ: गाडियां जाती होंगी। क्या मुझसे मिलने के लिए उन्हे दो घंटों का विलम्ब भी असहय हो गया? अवश्य इसमें कुछ-न-कुछ भेद है। मुझसे क्या अपराध हुआ? अचानक उसे उस सय का ध्यान आया, जब वह अति व्याकुल हो प्रताप के पास गयी थी और उसके मुख से निकला था, ‘लल्लू मुझसे कैसे सहा जायेगा!’विरजन को अब से पहिले कई बार ध्यान आ चुका कि मेरा उस समय उस दशा में जाना बहुत अनुचित था। परन्तु विश्वास हो गया कि मैं अवश्य लल्लू की दृष्टि से गिर गयी। मेरा प्रेम और मन अब उनके चित्तमें नहीं है। एक ठण्डी सांस लेकर बैठ गयी और माधवी से बोली – कोचवान से कह दो, अब गाड़ी न तैयार करें। मैं न जाऊंगी।

----------


## Rajeev

कर्तव्य और प्रेम का संघर्ष

जब तक विरजन ससुराल से न आयी थी तब तक उसकी दृष्टि में एक हिन्दु-पतिव्रता के कर्तव्य और आदर्श का कोई नियम स्थिर न हुआ था। घर में कभी पति-सम्बंधी चर्चा भी न होती थी। उसने स्त्री-धर्म की पुस्तकें अवश्य पढ़ी थीं, परन्तु उनका कोई चिरस्थायी प्रभाव उस पर न हुआ था। कभी उसे यह ध्यान ही न आता था कि यह घर मेरा नहं है और मुझे बहुत शीघ्र ही यहां से जाना पड़ेगा।
    परन्तु जब वह ससुराल में आयी और अपने प्राणनाथ पति को प्रतिक्षण आंखों के सामने देखने लगी तो शनै: शनै: चित्-वृतियों में परिवर्तन होने लगा। ज्ञात हुआकि मैं कौन हूं, मेरा क्या कर्तव्य है, मेरा क्या र्धम और क्या उसके निर्वाह की रीति है? अगली बातें स्वप्नवत् जान पड़ने लगीं। हां जिस समय स्मरण हो आता कि अपराध मुझसे ऐसा हुआ है, जिसकी कालिमा को मैं मिटा नहीं सकती, तो स्वंय लज्जा से मस्तक झुका लेती और अपने को  उसे आश्चर्य होता कि मुझे लल्लू के सम्मुख जाने का साहस कैसे हुआ! कदाचित् इस घटना को वह स्वप्न समझने की चेष्टा करती, तब लल्लू का सौजन्यपूर्ण चित्र उसे सामने आ जाता और वह हृदय से उसे आर्शीवाद देती, परन्तु आज जब प्रतापचंद्र की क्षुद्र-हृदयता से उसे यह विचार करने का अवसर मिला कि लल्लू उस घटना को अभी भुला नहीं है, उसकी दृष्टि में अब मेरी प्रतिष्टा नहीं रही, यहां तककि वह मेरा मुख भी नहीं देखना चाहता, तो उसे ग्लनिपूर्ण क्रोध उत्पन्न हुआ। प्रताप की ओर से चित्त लिन हो गया और उसकी जो प्रेम और प्रतिष्टा उसके हृदय में थी वह पल-भर में जल-कण की भांति उड़ने लगी। स्त्रीयों का चित्त बहुत शीघ्र प्रभावग्राही होता है,जिस प्रताप के लिए वह अपना असतित्व धूल मेंमिला देने को तत्पर थी, वही उसके एक बाल-व्यवहार को भी क्षमा नहीं कर सकता, क्या उसका हृदय ऐसा संर्कीण है? यह विचार विरजन के हृदय में कांटें की भांति खटकने लगा।
    आज से विरजन की सजीवता लुप्त हो गयी। चित्त पर एक बोझ-सा रहने लगा। सोचतीकि जब प्रताप मुझे भूल गये और मेरी रत्ती-भर भी प्रतिष्टा नहीं करते तो इस शोक से मै। क्यों अपना प्राण घुलाऊं? जैसे ‘राम तुलसी से, वैसे तुलसी राम से’। यदि उन्हें मझसे घृणा है, यदि वह मेरा मुख नहीं देखना चाहते हैं, तो मैं भी उनका मुख देखने से घ्रणा करती हूं और मुझे उनसे मिलने की इच्छा नहीं। अब वह अपने ही ऊपर झल्ला उठतीकि मैं प्रतिक्षण उन्हीं की बातें क्यों सोचती हूं और संकल्प करती कि अब उनका ध्यान भी मन में न आने दूंगी, पर तनिक देर में ध्यान फिर उन्हीं की ओर जा पहुंचता और वे ही विचार उसे बेचैन करने लगते। हृदय केइस संताप को शांत करने केलिए वह कमलाचरण को सच्चे प्रेम का परिचय देने लगी। वह थोड़ी देर के लिए कहीं चला जाता, तो उसे उलाहना देती। जितने रुपये जमा कर रखे थे, वे सब दे दिये कि अपने लिए सोने की घड़ी और चेन मोल ले लो। कमला ने इंकारकिया तो उदास हो गयी। कमला यों ही उसका दास बना हुआ था, उसके प्रेम का बाहुल्य देखकर और भी जान देने लगा। मित्रों ने सुना तो धन्यवाद देने लगे। मियां हमीद और सैयद अपने भाग्य को धिकारने लगे कि ऐसी स्नेही स्त्री हमको न मिली। तुम्हें वह बिन मांगे ही रुपये देती है और यहां  स्त्रीयों की खींचतान से नाक में दम है। चाहेह  अपने पास कानी कौड़ी न हो, पर उनकी इच्छा अवश्य पूरी होनी चाहिये, नहीं तो प्रलय मच जाय। अजी और क्या कहें, कभी घर में एक बीड़े पान के लिए भी चले जाते हैं, तो वहां भी दस-पांच उल्टी-सीधी सुने बिना नहीं चलता। ईश्वर हमको भी तुम्हारी-सी बीवी दे।
यह सब था, कमलाचरण भी प्रेम करता था और वृजरानी भी प्रेम करती थी परन्तु प्रेमियों को संयोग से जो हर्ष प्राप्त होता है, उसका विरजन के मुख पर कोई चिह्न दिखायी नहीं देता था। वह दिन-दिन दुबली और पतली होती जाती थी। कमलाचरण शपथ दे-देकर पूछताकि तुम दुबली क्यों होती जाती हो? उसे प्रसन्न् करने के जो-जो उपाय हो सकते करता, मित्रों से भी इस विषय में सम्मति लेता, पर कुछ लाभ न होता था। वृजरानी हंसकर कह दिया करतीकि तुम कुछ चिन्ता न करो, मैं बहुत अच्छी तरह हूं। यह कहते-कहते उठकर उसके बालों में कंघी लगाने लगती या पंखा झलने लगती। इन सेवा और सत्कारों से कमलाचरण फूलर न समाता। परन्तु लकड़ी के ऊपर रंग और रोगन लगाने से वह कीड़ा नहीं मरता, जो उसके भीतर बैठा हुआ उसका कलेजा खाये जाता है। यह विचार कि प्रतापचंद्र मुझे भूल गये और मैं उनकी  में गिर गयी, शूल की भांति उसके हृदय को व्यथित किया करता था। उसकी दशा दिनों – दिनों बिगड़ती गयी – यहां तक कि बिस्तर पर से उठना तक कठिन हो गया। डाक्टरों की दवाएं होने लगीं।
    उधर प्रतापचंद्र का प्रयाग में जी लगने लगा था। व्यायाम का तो उसे व्यसन था ही। वहां इसका बड़ा प्रचार था। मानसिक बोझ हलका करने के लिए शारीरिक श्रम से बढ़कर और कोई उपाय नहीं है। प्रात: कसरत करता, सांयकाल और फुटबाल खलता, आठ-नौ बजे रात तक वाटिका की सैर करता। इतने परिश्रम के पश्चात् चारपाई पर गिरता तो प्रभात होने ही पर आंख खुलती। छ: ही मास में क्रिकेट और फुटबाल का कप्तान बन बैठा और दो-तीन मैच ऐसे खेले कि सारे नगर में धूम हो गयी।
    आज क्रिकेट में अलीगढ़ के निपुण खिलाडियों से उनका सामना था। ये लोग हिन्दुस्तान के प्रसिद्व खिलाडियों को परास्त करविजय का डंका बजाते यहां आये थे। उन्हें अपनी विजय में तनिक भी संदेह न था। पर प्रयागवाले भी निराश न थे। उनकी आशा प्रतापचंद्र पर निर्भर थी। यदि वह आध घण्टे भी जम गया, तो रनों के ढेर लगा देगा। और यदि इतनी ही देर तक उसका गेंद चल गया, तो फिर उधर का वार-न्यारा है। प्रताप को कभी इतना बड़ा मैच खेलने का संयोग नमिला था। कलेजा धड़क रहा था कि न जाने क्या हो। दस बजे खेल प्रारंभ हुआ। पहले अलीगढ़वालों के खेलने की बारी आयी। दो-ढाई घंटे तक उन्होंने खूब करामात दिखलाई। एक बजते-बजते खेल का पहिला भाग समाप्त हुआ। अलीगढ़ ने चार सौ रन किये। अब प्रयागवालों की बारी आयी पर खिलाडियों के हाथ-पांव फूले हुए थे। विश्वास हो गया कि हम न जीत सकेंगे। अब खेल का बराबर होना कठिन है। इतने रन कौन करेगा। अकेला प्रताप क्या बना लेगा ?  पहिला खिलाड़ी आया और तीसरे गेंद मे विदा हो गया। दूसरा खिलाड़ी आया और कठिनता से पॉँच गेंद खेल सका। तीसरा आया और पहिले ही गेंद में उड़ गया। चौथे ने आकर दो-तीन हिट लगाये, पर जम न सका। पॉँचवे साहब कालेज मे एक थे, पर यां उनकी भी एक न चली। थापी रखते-ही-रखते चल दिये। अब प्रतापचन्द्र दृढ़ता से पैर उठाता, बैट घुमाता मैदान में आयां दोनों पक्षवालों ने करतल ध्वनि की। प्रयोगवालों की श अकथनीय थी। प्रत्येक मनुष्य की दृष्टि प्रतापचन्द्र की ओर लगी हुई थी। सबके हृदय धड़क रहे थे। चतुर्दिक सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। कुछ लोग दूर बैठकर र्दश्वर से प्रार्थना कर रहे थे कि प्रताप की विजय हो। देवी-देवता स्मरण किये जो रहे थे। पहिला गेंद आया, प्रताप नेखली दिया। प्रयोगवालों का साहस घट गया। दूसरा आया, वह भी खाली गया। प्रयागवालों का, कलेजा नाभि तक बैठ गया। बहुत से लोग छतरी संभाल घर की ओर चले। तीसरा गेंद आया। एक पड़ाके की ध्वनि हुई ओर गेंद लू (गर्म हवा) की भॉँति गगन भेदन करता हुआ हिट पर खड़े होनेवाले खिलाड़ी से ससौ गज ओग गिरा। लोगों ने तालियॉँ बजायीयं। सूखे धान में पानी पड़ा। जानेवाले ठिठक गये। निरशें को आशा बँधी। चौथा गंद आया और पहले गेंद से दस गज आगे गिरा। फील्डर चौंके, हिट पर मदद पहँचायी! पॉँचवॉँ गेंद आया और कट पर गया। इतने में ओवर हुआ। बालर बदले, नये बालर पूरे बधिक थे। घातक गेंद फेंकते थे। पर उनके पहिले ही गेंद को प्रताप के आकाश में भेजकर सूर्य से र्स्पश करा दिया। फिर तो गेंद और उसकी थापी में मैत्री-सी हो गयी। गेंद आता और थापी से पार्श्व ग्रहण करके कभी पूर्व का मार्ग लेता, कभी पश्चिम का , कभी उत्तर का और कभी दक्षिण का, दौड़ते-दौड़ते फील्डरों की सॉँसें फूल गयीं, प्रयागवाले उछलते थे और तालियॉँ बजाते थे। टोपियॉँ  वायु में उछल रही थीं। किसी न रुपये लुटा दिये और किसी ने अपनी सोने की जंजीर लुटा दी। विपक्षी सब मन मे कुढ़ते, झल्लाते, कभी क्षेत्र का क्रम परिवर्तन करते, कभी बालर परिवर्तन करते। पर चातुरी और क्रीड़ा-कौशल निरर्थक हो रहा था। गेंद की थापी से मित्रता दृढ़ हो गयी थी। पूरे दो घन्टे तक प्रताप पड़ाके, बम-गोले और हवाइयॉँ छोड़तमा रहा और फील्डर गंद की ओर इस प्रकार लपकते जैसे बच्चे चन्द्रमा की ओर लपकते हैं। रनों की संख्या तीन सौ तक पहुँच गई। विपक्षियों के छक्के छूटे। हृदय ऐसा भर्रा गया  कि एक गेंद भी सीधा था। यहां तक कि प्रताप ने पचास रन और किये और अब उसने अम्पायर से तनिक विश्राम करने के लिए अवकाश मॉँगा। उसे आता देखकर सहस्रों मनुष्य उसी ओरदौड़े और उसे बारी-बारी से गोद में उठाने लगे। चारों ओर भगदड़ मच गयी। सैकड़ो छाते, छड़ियॉँ टोपियॉँ और जूते ऊर्ध्वगामी हो गये मानो वे भी उमंग में उछल रहे थे। ठीक उसी समय तारघर का चपरासी बाइसिकल पर आता हुआ दिखायी दिया। निकट आकर बोला-‘प्रतापचंद्र किसका नाम है!’ प्रताप ने चौंककर उसकी ओर देखा और चपरासी ने तार का लिफाफा उसके हाथ में रख दिया। उसे पढ़ते ही प्रताप का बदन पीला हो गया। दीर्घ श्वास लेकर कुर्सी पर बैठ गया और बोरला-यारो ! अब मैच का निबटारा तुम्हारे हाथ में है। मेंने अपना कर्तव्य-पालन कर दिया, इसी डाक से घर चला जाँऊगा।

----------


## Rajeev

2

यह कहकर वह बोर्डिंग हाउस की ओर चला। सैकड़ों मनुष्य पूछने लगे-क्या है ?  क्या है ?  लोगों के मुख पर उदासी छा गयी पर उसे बात करने का कहॉँ अवकाश ! उसी समय तॉँगे पर चढ़ा और स्टेशन की ओर चला। रास्ते-भर उसके मन में तर्क-वितर्क होते रहे। बार-बार अपने को धिक्कार  देता कि क्यों न चलते समय उससे मिल लिया ?  न जाने अब भेंट हो कि न हो। ईश्वर न करे कहीं उसके दर्शन से वंचित रहूँ;  यदि रहा तो मैं भी मुँह मे कालिख पोत कहीं मर रहूँगा। यह सोच कर कई बार रोया। नौ बजे रात को गाड़ी बनारस पहुँची। उस पर से उतरते ही सीधा श्यामाचरण के घर की ओर चला। चिन्ता के मारे ऑंखें डबडबायी हुईं थी और कलेजा धड़क रहा था। डिप्टी साहब सिर झुकाये कुर्सी पर बैठे थे और कमला डाक्टर साहब के यहॉँ जाने को उद्यत था। प्रतापचन्द्र को देखते ही दौड़कर लिपट गया। श्यामाचरण ने भी गले लगाया और बोले-क्या अभी सीधे इलाहाबाद से चले आ रहे हो ? 
    प्रताप-जी हॉँ ! आज माताजी का तार पहुँचा कि विरजन की बहुत बुरी दशा है। क्या अभी वही दशा है ? 
    श्यामाचरण-क्या कहूँ इधर दो-तीन मास से दिनोंदिन उसका शरीर क्षीण होता जाता है, औषधियों का कुछ भी असर नहीं होता। देखें, ईश्वर की क्या इच्छा है! डाक्टर साहब तो कहते थे, क्षयरोग है। पर वैद्यराज जी हृदय-दौर्बल्य बतलाते हैं।
    विरजन को जब से सूचना मिली कि प्रतापचन्द्र आये हैं, तब से उसक हृदय में आशा और भय घुड़दौड़ मची हुई थी। कभी सोचती कि घर आये होंगे, चाची ने बरबस ठेल-ठालकर यहॉँ भेज दिया होगा। फिर ध्यान हुआ, हो न हो, मेरी बीमारी का समाचार पा, घबड़ाकर चले आये हों, परन्तु नहीं। उन्हें मेरी ऐसी क्या चिन्ता पड़ी है ? सोचा होगा-नहीं मर न जाए, चलूँ सांसारिक व्यवहार पूरा करता आऊं। उन्हें मेरे मरने-जीने का क्या सोच ? आज मैं भी महाशय से जी खोलकर बातें करुंगी ? पर नहीं बातों की आवश्यकता ही क्या है ?  उन्होंने चुप साधी है, तो मैं क्या बोलूँ ? बस इतना कह दूँगी कि बहुत अच्छी हूँ और आपके कुशल की कामना रखती हूँ ! फिर मुख न खोलूँगी ! और मैं यह मैली-कुचैली साड़ी क्यों पहिने हूँ ?  जो अपना सहवेदी न हो उसके आगे यह वेश बनाये रखने से लाभ? वह अतिथि की भॉँति आये हैं। मैं भी पाहुनी की भॉँति उनसे मिलूँगी। मनुष्य का चित्त कैसा चचंल है? जिस मनुष्य की अकृपा ने विरजन की यह गति बना दी थी, उसी को जलाने के लिए ऐसे-ऐसे उपाय सोच रही है।
    दस बजे का समय था। माधवी बैठी पख झल रही थी। औषधियों की शीशियाँ इधर-उधर पड़ी हुई थीं और विरजन चारपाई पर पड़ी हुई ये ही सब बातें सोच रही थी कि प्रताप घर में आया। माधवी चौंककर बोली-बहिन, उठो आ गये। विरजन झपटकर उठी और चारपाई से उतरना चाहती थी कि निर्बलता के कारण पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ी। प्रताप ने उसे सँभाला और चारपाई पर लेटा दिया। हा! यह वही विरजन है जो आज से कई मास पूर्व रुप    एवं लावाण्य की मूर्ति थी, जिसके मुखड़े पर चमक और ऑखों में हँसी का वपास था, जिसका भाषण श्यामा का गाना और हँसना मन का लुभानाथ। वह रसीली ऑखोंवाली, मीठी बातों वाली विरजन आज केवल अस्थिचर्मावशेष है। पहचानी नहीं जाती। प्रताप की ऑखों में ऑंसूं भर आये। कुशल पूछना चाहता था, पर मुख से केवल इतना निकला-विरजन !  और नेत्रों से जल-बिन्दु बरसने लगे। प्रेम की ऑंखे मनभावों के परखने की कसौटी है।  विरजन ने ऑंख उठाकर देखा और उन अश्रु-बिन्दुओं ने उसके मन का सारा मैल धो दिया।
    जैसे कोई सेनापति आनेवाले युद्व का चित्र मन में सोचता है और शत्रु को अपनी पीठ पर देखकर बदहवास हो जाता है और उसे निर्धरित चित्र का कुछ ध्यान भी नहीं रहता, उसी प्रकार विरजन प्रतापचन्द्र को अपने सम्मुख देखकर सब बातें भूल गयी, जो अभी पड़ी-पड़ी सोच रही थी ! वह प्रताप को रोते देखकर अपना सब दु:ख भूल गयी और चारपाई से उठाकर ऑंचल से ऑसूं पोंछने लगी। प्रताप, जिसे अपराधी कह सकते हैं, इस समय दीन बना हुआ था और विरजन –जिसने अपने को सखकर इस श तक पहुँचाया था-रो-रोकर उसे कह रही थी- लल्लू चुप रहो, ईश्वर जानता है, मैं भली-भॉँति अच्छी हूँ। मानो अच्छा न होना उसका अपराध था। स्त्रीयों की संवेदनशीलता कैसी कोमल होती है! प्रतापचन्द्र के एक सधारण संकोच ने विरजन को इस जीवन से उपेक्षित बना दिया था। आज ऑंसू कुछ बूँदों की उसके हृदय के उस सन्ताप, उस जलन और उस अग्नि कोशन्त कर दिया, जो कई महीनों से उसके रुधिर और हृदय को जला रही थी। जिस रेग को बड़े-बड़े वैद्य और डाक्टर अपनी औषधि तथा उपाय से अच्छा न कर सके थे, उसे अश्रु-बिन्दुओं ने क्षण-भर में चंगा कर दिया। क्या वह पानी के बिन्दु अमृत के बिन्दु थे ? 
    प्रताप ने धीरज धरकर पूछा- विरजन! तुमने अपनी क्या गति बना रखी है ? 
    विरजन (हँसकर)- यह गति मैंने नहीं बनायी, तुमने बनायी है।
    प्रताप-माताजी का तार न पहुँचा तो मुझे सूचना भी न होती। 
    विरजन-आवश्यकता ही क्या थी ?  जिसे भुलाने के लिए तो तुम प्रयाग चले गए, उसके मरने-जीने की तुम्हें क्या चिन्ता ? 
    प्रताप-बातें बना रही हो। पराये को क्यों पत्र लिखतीं ? 
    विरजन-किसे आशा थी कि तुम इतनी दूर से आने का या पत्र लिखने का कष्ट उठाओगे ?  जो द्वार से आकर फिर जाए और मुख देखने से घण करे उसे पत्र भेजकर क्या करती?
    प्रताप- उस समय लौट जाने का जितना दु:ख मुझे हुआ, मेरा चित्त ही जानता है। तुमने उस समय तक मेरे पास कोई पत्र न भेजा था। मैंने सझ, अब सुध भूल गयी।
    विरजन-यदि मैं तुम्हारी बातों को सच न समझती होती हो कह देती कि ये सब सोची हुई बातें हैं।
    प्रताप-भला जो समझो, अब यह बताओ कि कैसा जी है? मैंने तुम्हें पहिचाना नहीं, ऐसा मुख फीका पड़ गया है।
    विरजन- अब अच्छी हो जाँऊगी, औषधि मिल गयी।
    प्रताप सकेत समझ गया। हा, शोक! मेरी तनिक-सी चूक ने यह प्रलय कर दिया। देर तक उसे सझता रहा और प्रात:काल जब वह अपने घर तो चला तो विरजन का बदन विकसित था। उसे विश्वास हो गया कि लल्लू मुझे भूले नहीं है और मेरी सुध और प्रतिष्ठा उनके हृदय में विद्यामन है। प्रताप ने उसके मन से वह कॉँटा निकाल दिया, जो कई मास से खटक रहा था और जिसने उसकी यह गति कर रखी थी। एक ही सप्ताह में उसका मुखड़ा स्वर्ण हो गया, मानो कभी बीमार ही न थी।

----------


## Rajeev

स्नेह पर कर्त्तव्य की विजय

रोगी जब तक बीमार रहता है उसे सुध नहीं रहती कि कौन मेरी औषधि करता है, कौन मुझे देखने के लिए आता है। वह अपने ही कष्ट मं इतना ग्रस्त रहता है कि किसी दूसरे के बात का ध्यान ही उसके हृदय मं उत्पन्न नहीं होता; पर जब वह आरोग्य हो जाता है, तब उसे अपनी शुश्रष करनेवालों का ध्यान और उनके उद्योग तथा परिश्रम का अनुमान होने लगता है और उसके हृदय में उनका प्रेम तथा आदर बढ़ जाता है। ठीक यही श वृजरानी की थी। जब तक वह स्वयं अपने कष्ट में मग्न थी, कमलाचरण की व्याकुलता और कष्टों का अनुभव न कर सकती थी। निस्सन्देह वह उसकी खातिरदारी में कोई अंश शेष न रखती थी, परन्तु यह व्यवहार-पालन के विचार से होती थी, न कि सच्चे प्रेम से। परन्तु जब उसके हृदय से वह व्यथा मिट गयी तो उसे कमला का परिश्रम और उद्योग स्मरण हुआ, और यह चिंता हुई कि इस अपार उपकार का प्रति-उत्तर क्या दूँ ? मेरा धर्म था सेवा-सत्कार से उन्हें सुख देती, पर सुख देना कैसा उलटे उनके प्राण ही की गाहक हुई हूं! वे तो ऐसे सच्चे दिल से मेरा प्रेम करें और मैं अपना कर्त्तव्य ही न पालन कर सकूँ ! ईश्वर को क्या मुँह दिखाँऊगी ? सच्चे प्रेम  का कमल बहुधा कृपा के भाव से खिल जाया करता है। जहॉं, रुप यौवन, सम्पत्ति और प्रभुता तथा स्वाभाविक सौजन्य प्रेम के बीच बोने में अकृतकार्य रहते हैं, वहॉँ, प्राय: उपकार का जादू चल जाता है। कोई हृदय ऐसा वज्र और कठोर नहीं हो सकता, जो सत्य सेवा से द्रवीभूत न हो जाय।
    कमला और वृजरानी में दिनोंदिन प्रीति बढ़ने लगी। एक प्रेम का दास था, दूसरी कर्त्तव्य की दासी। सम्भव न था कि वृजरानी के मुख से कोई बात निकले और कमलाचरण उसको पूरा न करे। अब उसकी तत्परता और योग्यता उन्हीं प्रयत्नों में व्यय होती थीह। पढ़ना केवल माता-पिता को धोखा देना था। वह सदा रुख देख करता और इस आशा पर कि यह काम उसकी प्रसन्न्त का कारण होगा, सब कुछ करने पर कटिबद्व रहता। एक दिन उसने माधवी को फुलवाड़ी से फूल चुनते देखा। यह छोटा-सा उद्यान घर के पीछे था। पर कुटुम्ब के किसी व्यक्ति को उसे प्रेम न था, अतएव बारहों मास उस पर उदासी छायी रहती थी। वृजरानी को फूलों से हार्दिक प्रेम था। फुलवाड़ी की यह दुर्गति देखी तो माधवी से कहा कि कभी-कभी इसमं पानी दे दिया कर। धीरे-धीरे वाटिका की दशा कुछ सुधर चली और पौधों में फूल लगने लगे। कमलाचरण के लिए इशारा बहुत था। तन-मन से वाटिका को सुसज्जित करने पर उतारु हो गया। दो चतुर माली नौकर रख लिये। विविध प्रकार के सुन्दर-सुन्दर पुष्प और पौधे लगाये जाने लगे। भॉँति-भॉँतिकी घासें और पत्तियॉँ गमलों में सजायी जाने लगी, क्यारियॉँ और रविशे ठीक की जाने लगीं। ठौर-ठौर पर लताऍं चढ़ायी गयीं। कमलाचरण सारे दिन हाथ में पुस्तक लिये फुलवाड़ी में टहलता रहता था और मालियों को वाटिका की सजावट और बनावट की ताकीद किया करता था, केवल इसीलिए कि विरजन प्रसन्न होगी। ऐसे स्नेह-भक्त का जादू किस पर न चल जायगा। एक दिन कमला ने कहा-आओ, तुम्हें वाटिका की सैर कराँऊ। वृजरानी उसके साथ चली।
    चॉँद निकल आया था।  उसके उज्ज्वल प्रकाश में पुष्प और पत्ते परम शोभायमान थे। मन्द-मन्द वायु चल रहा था। मोतियों और बेले की सुगन्धि मस्तिषक को सुरभित कर रही थीं। ऐसे समय में विरजन एक रेशमी साड़ी और एक सुन्दर स्लीपर पहिने रविशों में टहलती दीख पड़ी। उसके बदन का विकास फूलों को लज्जित करता था, जान पड़ता था कि फूलों की देवी है। कमलाचरण बोला-आज परिश्रम सफल हो गया।
    जैसे कुमकुमे में गुलाब भरा होता है, उसी प्रकार वृजरानी के नयनों में प्रेम रस भरा हुआ था। वह मुसकायी, परन्तु कुछ न बोली।
    कमला-मुझ जैसा भाग्यवान मुनष्य संसा में न होगा।
    विरजन-क्या मुझसे भी अधिक?
    केमला मतवाला हो रहा था। विरजन को प्यार से गले लगा दिया। 
    कुछ दिनों तक प्रतिदिन का यही नियम रहा। इसी बीच में मनोरंजन की नयी सामग्री उपस्थित हो गयी। राधाचरण ने चित्रों का एक सुन्दर अलबम विरजन के पास भेजा। इसमं कई चित्र चंद्रा के भी थे।  कहीं वह बैठी श्यामा को पढ़ा रही है कहीं बैठी पत्र लिख रही है। उसका एक चित्र पुरुष वेष में था। राधाचरण फोटोग्राफी की कला में कुशल थे। विरजन को यह अलबम बहुत भाया। फिर क्या था ? फिर क्या था?  कमला को धुन लगी कि मैं भी चित्र खीचूँ। भाई के पास पत्र लिख भेजा कि केमरा और अन्य आवश्यक सामान मेरे पास भेज दीजिये और अभ्यास आरंभ कर दिया। घर से चलते कि स्कूल जा रहा हूँ पर बीच ही में एक पारसी फोटोग्राफर की दूकान पर आ बैठते। तीन-चार मास के परिश्रम और उद्योग से इस कला में प्रवीण हो गये। पर अभी घर में किसी को यह बात मालूम न थी। कई बार विरजन ने पूछा भी; आजकल दिनभर कहाँ रहते हो। छुट्टी के दिन भी नहीं दिख पड़ते। पर कमलाचरण ने हूँ-हां करके टाल दिया।
    एक दिन कमलाचरण कहीं बाहर गये हुए थे। विरजन के जी में आया कि लाओ प्रतापचन्द्र को एक पत्र लिख डालूँ;  पर बक्सखेला तो चिट्ठी का कागज न था माधवी से कहा कि जाकर अपने भैया के डेस्क में से कागज निकाल ला। माधवी दौड़ी हुई गयी तो उसे डेस्क पर चित्रों का अलबम खुला हुआ मिला। उसने आलबम उठा लिया और भीतर लाकर विरजन से कहा-बहिन! दखों, यह चित्र मिला।

----------


## Rajeev

2

विरजन ने उसे चाव से हाथ में ले लिया और पहिला ही पन्ना उलटा था कि अचम्भा-सा हो गया। वह उसी का चित्र था। वह अपने पलंग पर चाउर ओढ़े निद्रा में पड़ी हुई थी, बाल ललाट पर बिखरे हुए थे, अधरों पर एक मोहनी मुस्कान की झलक थी मानों कोई मन-भावना स्वप्न देख रही है। चित्र के नीचे लख हुआ था- ‘प्रेम-स्वप्न’। विरजन चकित थी, मेरा चित्र उन्होंने कैसे खिचवाया और किससे खिचवाया। क्या किसी फोटोग्राफर को भीतर लाये होंगे ? नहीं ऐसा वे क्या करेंगे। क्या आश्चय्र है, स्वयं ही खींच लिया हो। इधर महीनों से बहुत परिश्रम भी तो करते हैं। यदि स्वयं ऐसा चित्र खींचा है तो वस्तुत: प्रशंसनीय कार्य किया है। दूसरा पन्ना उलटा तो उसमें भी अपना चित्र पाया। वह एक साड़ी पहने, आधे सिर पर आँचल डाले वाटिका में भ्रमण कर रही थी। इस चित्र के नीचे लख हुआ था- ‘वाटिका-भ्रमण। तीसरा पन्ना उलटा तो वह भी अपना ही चित्र था। वह वाटिका में पृथ्वी पर बैठी हार गूँथ रही थी। यह चित्र तीनों में सबसे सुन्दर था, क्योंकि चित्रकार ने इसमें बड़ी कुशलता से प्राकृतिक रंग भरे थे। इस चित्र के नीचे लिखा हुआ था- ‘अलबेली मालिन’। अब विरजन को ध्याना आया कि एक दिन जब मैं हार गूँथ रही थी तो कमलाचरण नील के काँटे की झाड़ी मुस्कराते हुए निकले थे। अवश्य उसी दिन का यह चित्र होगा। चौथा पन्ना उलटा तो एक परम मनोहर और सुहावना दृश्य दिखयी दिया। निर्मल जल से लहराता हुआ एक सरोवर था और उसके दोंनों तीरों पर जहाँ तक दृष्टि पहुँचती थी, गुलाबों की छटा दिखयी देती थी। उनके कोमल पुष्प वायु के झोकां से लचके जात थे। एसका ज्ञात होता था, मानों प्रकृति ने हरे आकाश में लाल तारे टाँक दिये हैं। किसी अंग्रेजी चित्र का अनुकरण प्रतीत होता था। अलबम के और पन्ने अभी कोरे थे।
विरजन ने अपने चित्रों को फिर देखा और साभिमान आनन्द से, जो प्रत्येक रमणी को अपनी सुन्दरता पर होता है, अलबम को छिपा कर रख दिया। संध्या को कमलाचरण ने आकर देखा, तो अलबम का पता नहीं। हाथों तो तोते उड़ गये। चित्र उसके कई मास के कठिन परिश्रम के फल थे और उसे आशा थी कि यही अलबम उहार देकर विरजन के हृदय में और भी घर कर लूँगा। बहुत व्याकुल हुआ। भीतर जाकर विरजन से पूछा तो उसने साफ इन्कार किया। बेचारा घबराया हुआ अपने मित्रों के घर गया कि कोई उनमं से उठा ले गया हो। पह वहां भी फबतियों के अतिरिक्त और कुछ हाथ न लगा। निदान जब महाशय पूरे निराश हो गये तोशम को विरजन ने अलबम का पता बतलाया। इसी प्रकार दिवस सानन्द व्यतीत हो रहे थे। दोनों यही चाहते थे कि प्रेम-क्षेत्र मे मैं आगे निकल जाँऊ! पर दोनों के प्रेम में अन्तर था। कमलाचरण प्रेमोन्माद में अपने को भूल गया। पर इसके विरुद्व विरजन का प्रेम कर्त्तव्य की नींव पर स्थित था। हाँ, यह आनन्दमय कर्त्तव्य था।
तीन वर्ष व्यतीत हो गये। वह उनके जीवन के तीन शुभ वर्ष थे। चौथे वर्ष का आरम्भ आपत्तियों का आरम्भ था। कितने ही प्राणियों को सांसार की सुख-सामग्रियॉँ इस परिमाण से मिलती है कि उनके लिए दिन सदा होली और रात्रि सदा दिवाली रहती है। पर कितने ही ऐसे हतभाग्य जीव हैं, जिनके आनन्द के दिन एक बार बिजली की भाँति चमककर सदा के लिए लुप्त हो जाते है। वृजरानी उन्हीं अभागें में थी। वसन्त की ऋतु थी। सीरी-सीरी वायु चल रही थी। सरदी ऐसे कड़ाके की पड़ती थी कि कुओं का पानी जम जाता था। उस समय नगरों में प्लेग का प्रकोप हुआ। सहस्रों मनुष्य उसकी भेंट होने लगे। एक दिन बहुत कड़ा ज्वर आया, एक गिल्टी निकली और चल बसा। गिल्टी का निकलना मानो मृत्यु का संदश था। क्या वैद्य, क्या डाक्टर किसी की कुछ न चलती थी। सैकड़ो घरों के दीपक बुझ गये। सहस्रों बालक अनाथ और सहस्रों विधवा हो गयी। जिसको जिधर गली मिली भाग निकला। प्रत्येक मनुष्य को अपनी-अपनी पड़ी हुई थी। कोई किसी का सहायक और हितैषी न था। माता-पिता बच्चों को छोड़कर भागे। स्त्रीयों ने पुरषों से सम्बन्ध परित्याग किया। गलियों में, सड़को पर, घरों में जिधर देखिये मृतकों को ढेर लगे हुए थे। दुकाने बन्द हो गयी। द्वारों पर ताले बन्द हो गया। ***ुर्दिक धूल उड़ती थी। कठिनता से कोई जीवधारी चलता-फिरता दिखायी देता था और यदि कोई कार्यवश घर से निकला पड़ता तो ऐसे शीघ्रता से पॉव उठाता मानों मृत्यु का दूत उसका पीछा करता आ रहा है। सारी बस्ती उजड़ गयी। यदि आबाद थे तो कब्रिस्तान या श्मशान। चोरों और डाकुओं की बन आयी। दिन –दोपहार तोल टूटते थे और सूर्य के प्रकाश में सेंधें पड़ती थीं। उस दारुण दु:ख का वर्णन नहीं हो सकता।
बाबू श्यामचरण परम दृढ़चित्त मनुष्य थे। गृह के चारों ओर महल्ले-के महल्ले शून्य हो गये थे पर वे अभी तक अपने घर में निर्भय जमे हुए थे लेकिन जब उनका साहस मर गया तो सारे घर में खलबली मच गयी। गॉँव में जाने की तैयारियॉँ होने लगी। मुंशीजी ने उस जिले के कुछ गॉँव मोल ले लिये थे और मझगॉँव नामी ग्राम में एक अच्छा-सा घर भी बनवा रख था। उनकी इच्छा थी कि पेंशन पाने पर यहीं रहूँगा काशी छोड़कर आगरे में कौन मरने जाय! विरजन ने यह सुना तो बहुत प्रसन्न हुई। ग्राम्य-जीवन के मनोहर दृश्य उसके नेत्रों में फिर रहे थे हरे-भरे वृक्ष और लहलहाते हुए खेत हरिणों की क्रीडा और पक्षियों का कलरव। यह छटा देखने के लिए उसका चित्त लालायित हो रहा था। कमलाचरण शिकार खेलने के लिए अस्त्र-शस्त्र ठीक करने लगे। पर अचनाक मुन्शीजी ने उसे बुलाकर कहा कि तम प्रयाग जाने के लिए तैयार हो जाओ। प्रताप चन्द्र वहां तुम्हारी सहायता करेगा। गॉवों में व्यर्थ समय बिताने से क्या लाभ? इतना सुनना था कि कमलाचरण की नानी मर गयी। प्रयाग जाने से इन्कार कर दिया। बहुत देर तक मुंशीजी उसे समझाते रहे पर वह जाने के लिए राजी न हुआ। निदान उनके इन अंतिम शब्दों ने यह निपटारा कर दिया-तुम्हारे भाग्य में विद्या लिखी ही नहीं है। मेरा मूर्खता है कि उससे लड़ता हूँ!
वृजरानी ने जब यह बात सुनी तो उसे बहुत दु:ख हुआ। वृजरानी यद्यपि समझती थी कि कमला का ध्यान पढ़ने में नहीं लगता; पर जब-तब यह अरुचि उसे बुरी न लगती थी, बल्कि कभी-कभी उसका जी चाहता कि आज कमला का स्कूल न जाना अच्छा था। उनकी प्रेममय वाणी उसके कानों का बहुत प्यारी मालूम होती थी। जब उसे यह ज्ञात हुआ कि कमला ने प्रयाग जाना अस्वीकार किया है और लालाजी बहुत समझ रहे हैं, तो उसे और भी दु:ख हुआ क्योंकि उसे कुछ दिनों अकेले रहना सहय था, कमला पिता को आज्ञज्ञेल्लघंन करे, यह सह्रय न था। माधवी को भेजा कि अपने भैया को बुला ला। पर कमला ने जगह से हिलने की शपथ खा ली थी। सोचता कि भीतर जाँऊगा, तो वह अवश्य प्रयाग जाने के लिए कहेगी। वह क्या जाने कि यहाँ हृदय पर क्या बीत रही है। बातें तो ऐसी मीठी-मीठी करती है, पर जब कभी प्रेम-परीक्षा का समय आ जाता है तो कर्त्तव्य और नीति की ओट में मुख छिपाने लगती है। सत्य है कि स्त्रीयों में प्रेम की गंध ही नहीं होती।
जब बहुत देर हो गयी और कमला कमरे से न निकला तब वृजरानी स्वयं आयी और बोली-क्या आज घर में आने की शपथ खा ली है। राह देखते-देखते ऑंखें पथरा गयीं।
कमला- भीतर जाते भय लगता है।
विरजन- अच्छा चलो मैं संग-संग चलती हूँ, अब तो नहीं डरोगे?
कमला- मुझे प्रयाग जाने की आज्ञा मिली है।
विरजन- मैं भी तुम्हारे सग चलूँगी!
यह कहकर विरजन ने कमलाचरण की ओर आंखे उठायीं उनमें अंगूर के दोन लगे हुए थे। कमला हार गया। इन मोहनी ऑखों में ऑंसू देखकर किसका हृदय था, कि अपने हठ पर दृढ़ रहता? कमेला ने उसे अपने कंठ से लगा लिया और कहा-मैं जानता था कि तुम जीत जाओगी। इसीलिए भीतर न जाता था। रात-भर प्रेम-वियोग की बातें होती रहीं! बार-बार ऑंखे परस्पर मिलती मानो वे फिर कभी न मिलेगी! शोक किसे मालूम था कि यह अंतिम भेंट है। विरजन को फिर कमला से मिलना नसीब न हुआ।

----------


## Rajeev

कमला के नाम विरजन के पत्र

मझगाँव
‘प्रियतम,    
    प्रेम पत्र आया। सिर पर चढ़ाकर नेत्रों से लगाया। ऐसे पत्र तुम न लख करो ! हृदय विदीर्ण हो जाता है। मैं लिखूं तो असंगत नहीं। यहॉँ चित्त अति व्याकुल हो रहा है। क्या सुनती थी और क्या देखती हैं ? टूटे-फूटे फूस के झोंपड़े, मिट्टी की दीवारें, घरों के सामने कूड़े-करकट के बड़े-बड़े ढेर, कीचड़ में लिपटी हुई भैंसे, दुर्बल गायें, ये सब दृश्य देखकर जी चाहता है कि कहीं चली जाऊं। मनुष्यों को देखों, तो उनकी सोचनीय दशा है। हड्डियॉँ निकली हुई है। वे विपत्ति की मूर्तियॉँ और दरिद्रता के जीवित्र चित्र हैं। किसी के शरीर पर एक बेफटा वस्त्र नहीं है और कैसे भाग्यहीन कि रात-दिन पसीना बहाने पर भी कभी भरपेट रोटियॉँ नहीं मिलतीं। हमारे घर के पिछवाड़े एक गड्ढा है। माधवी खेलती थी। पॉँव फिसला तो पानी में गिर पड़ी। यहॉँ किम्वदन्ती है कि गड्ढे में चुडैल नहाने आया करती है और वे अकारण यह चलनेवालों से छेड़-छाड़ किया करती है। इसी प्रकार द्वार पर एक पीपल का पेड़ है।  वह भूतों का आवास है। गड्ढे का तो भय नहीं है, परन्तु इस पीपल का वास सारे-सारे गॉँव के हृदय पर ऐसा छाया हुआ है। कि सूर्यास्त ही से मार्ग बन्द हो जाता है। बालक और स्त्रीयाँ तो उधर पैर ही नहीं रखते! हॉँ, अकेले-दुकेले पुरुष कभी-कभी चले जाते हैं, पर पे भी घबराये हुए। ये दो स्थान मानो उस निकृष्ट जीवों के केन्द्र हैं। इनके अतिरिक्त सैकड़ों भूत-चुडैल भिन्न-भिन्न स्थानों के निवासी पाये जाते हैं। इन लोगों को चुड़ैलें दीख पड़ती हैं। लोगों ने इनके स्वभाव पहचान किये है।  किसी भूत के विषय में कहा जाता है कि वह सिर पर चढ़ता है तो महीनों नहीं उतरता और कोई दो-एक पूजा लेकर अलग हो जाता है। गाँव वालों में इन विषयों पर इस प्रकार वार्तालाप होता है, मानों ये प्रत्यक्ष घटनाँ है। यहाँ तक सुना गया हैं कि चुड़ैल भोजन-पानी मॉँगने भी आया करती हैं। उनकी साड़ियॉँ प्राय: बगुले के पंख की भाँति उज्ज्वल होती हैं और वे बातें कुछ-कुछ नाक से करती है। हॉँ, गहनों को प्रचार उनकी जाति में कम है। उन्ही स्त्रीयों पर उनके आक्रमणका भय रहता है, जो बनाव श्रृंगार किये रंगीन वस्त्र पहिने, अकेली उनकी दृष्टि मे पड़ जायें। फूलों की बास उनको बहुत भाती है। सम्भव नहीं कि कोई स्त्री या बालक रात को अपने पास फूल रखकर सोये।
    भूतों के मान और प्रतिष्ठा का अनुमान बड़ी चतुराई से किया गया है। जोगी बाबा आधी रात को काली कमरिया ओढ़े, खड़ाँऊ पर सवार, गॉँव के चारों आर भ्रमण करते हैं और भूले-भटके पथिकों को मार्ग बताते है। साल-भर में एक बार उनकी पूजा होती हैं। वह अब भूतों में नहीं वरन् देवताओं में गिने जाते है। वह किसी भी आपत्ति को यथाशक्ति गॉँव के भीतर पग नहीं रखने देते। इनके विरुद्व धोबी बाबा से गॉँव-भर थर्राता है। जिस वुक्ष पर उसका वास है, उधर से यदि कोई दीपक जलने के पश्चात्  निकल जाए, तो उसके प्राणों की कुशलता नहीं। उन्हें भगाने के लिए दो बोलत मदिरा काफी है। उनका पुजारी मंगल के दिन उस वृक्षतले गाँजा और चरस रख आता है। लाला साहब भी भूत बन बैठे हैं। यह महाशय मटवारी थे। उन्हं कई पंडित असमियों ने मार डाला था। उनकी पकड़ ऐसी गहरी है कि प्राण लिये बिना नहीं छोड़ती। कोई पटवारी यहाँ एक वर्ष से अधिक नहीं जीता। गॉँव से थोड़ी दूर पर एक पेड़ है। उस पर मौलवी साहब निवास करते है। वह बेचारे किसी को नहीं छेड़ते। हॉँ, वृहस्पति के दिन पूजा न पहुँचायी जाए, तो बच्चों को छेड़ते हैं।
    कैसी मूर्खता है! कैसी मिथ्या भक्ति है! ये भावनाऍं हृदय पर वज्रलीक हो गयी है। बालक बीमार हुआ कि भूत की पूजा होने लगी। खेत-खलिहान में भूत का भोग जहाँ देखिये, भूत-ही-भूत दीखते हैं। यहॉँ न देवी है, न देवता। भूतों का ही साम्राज्य हैं। यमराज यहॉँ चरण नहीं रखते, भूत ही जीव-हरण करते हैं। इन भावों का किस प्रकार सुधार हो ?  किमधिकम
तुम्हारी
विरजन

----------


## Rajeev

(2)
मझगाँव
प्यारे,
    बहुत दिनों को पश्चात् आपकी पेरम-पत्री प्राप्त हुई। क्या सचमुच पत्र लिखने का अवकाश नहीं ?  पत्र क्या लिखा है, मानो बेगार टाली है। तुम्हारी तो यह आदत न थी। क्या वहॉँ जाकर कुछ और हो गये ?  तुम्हें यहॉँ से गये दो मास से अधिक होते है। इस बीच मं कई छोटी-बड़ी छुट्टियॉँ पड़ी, पर तुम न आये। तुमसे कर बाँधकर कहती हूँ- होली की छुट्टी में अवश्य आना। यदि अब की बार तरसाया तो मुझे सदा उलाहना रहेगा।
    यहॉँ आकर ऐसी प्रतीत होता है, मानो किसी दूसरे संसार में आ गयी हूँ। रात को शयन कर रही थी कि अचानक हा-हा, हू-हू का कोलाहल सुनायी दिया। चौंककर उठा बैठी! पूछा तो ज्ञात हुआ कि लड़के घर-घर से उपले और लकड़ी जमा कर रहे थे। होली माता का यही आहार था। यह बेढंगा उपद्रव जहाँ पहुँच गया, ईंधन का दिवाला हो गया। किसी की शक्ति नही जो इस सेना को रोक सके। एक नम्बरदार की मड़िया लोप हो गयी। उसमं दस-बारह बैल सुगमतापूर्वक बाँधे जा सकते थे। होली वाले कई दिन घात में थे। अवसर पाकर उड़ा ले गये। एक कुरमी का झोंपड़ा उड़ गया। कितने उपले बेपता हो गये। लोग अपनी लकड़ियाँ घरों में भर लेते हैं। लालाजी ने एक पेड़ ईंधन के लिए मोल लिया था। आज रात को वह भी होली माता के पेट में चला गया। दो-तील घरों को किवाड़ उतर गये। पटवारी साहब द्वार पर सो रहे थे। उन्हें भूमि पर ढकेलकर लोगे चारपाई ले भागे। चतुर्दिक ईंधन की लूट मची है। जो वस्तु एक बार होली माता के मुख में चली गयी, उसे लाना बड़ा भारी पाप है। पटवारी साहब ने बड़ी धमकियां दी। मैं जमाबन्दी बिगाड़ दूँगा, खसरा झूठाकर दूँगा, पर कुछ प्रभाव न हुआ! यहाँ की प्रथा ही है कि इन दिनों वाले जो वस्तु पा जायें, निर्विघ्न उठा ले जायें। कौन किसकी पुकार करे ?  नवयुवक पुत्र अपने पिता की आंख बाकर अपनी ही वस्तु उठवा देता है। यदि वह ऐसा न करे, तो अपने समाज मे अपमानित समझाजा जाए।
    खेत पक गये है।, पर काटने में दो सप्ताह का विलम्ब है। मेरे द्वार पर से मीलों का दृश्य दिखाई देता है। गेहूँ और जौ के सुथरे खेतों के किनारे-किनारे कुसुम के अरुण और केसर-वर्ण पुष्पों की पंक्ति परम सुहावनी लगती है। तोते चतुर्दिक मँडलाया करते हैं।
    माधवी ने यहाँ कई सखियाँ बना रखी हैं। पड़ोस में एक अहीर रहता है। राधा नाम है। गत वर्ष माता-पिता प्लेगे के ग्रास हो गये थे।  गृहस्थी का कुल भार उसी के सिर पर है। उसकी स्त्री तुलसा प्राय: हमारे यहाँ आती हैं। नख से शिख तक सुन्दरता भरी हुई है। इतनी भोली हैकि जो चाहता है कि घण्टों बाते सुना करुँ। माधवी ने इससे बहिनापा कर रखा है। कल उसकी गुड़ियों का विवाह हैं। तुलसी की गुड़िया है और माधवी का गुड्डा। सुनती हूँ, बेचारी बहुत निधर्न है। पर मैंने उसके मुख पर कभी उदासीनता नहीं देखी। कहती थी कि उपले बेचकर दो रुपये जमा कर लिये हैं। एक रुपया दायज दूँगी और एक रुपये में बरातियों का खाना-पीना होगा। गुड़ियों के वस्त्राभूषण का भार राधा के सिर हैं! कैसा सरल संतोषमय जीवल है!
    लो, अब विदा होती हूँ। तुम्हारा समय निरर्थक बातो में नष्ट हुआ। क्षमा करना। तुम्हें पत्र लिखने बैठती हूँ, तो लेखनी रुकती ही नहीं। अभी बहुतेरी बातें लिखने को पड़ी हैं। प्रतापचन्द्र से मेरी पालागन कह देना।
तुम्हारी
विरजन

----------


## Rajeev

(3)
मझगाँव
प्यारे,    
तुम्हारी, प्रेम पत्रिका मिली। छाती से लगायी। वाह! चोरी और मुँहजोरी। अपने न आने का दोष मेरे सिर धरते हो ?  मेरे मन से कोई पूछे कि तुम्हारे दशर्न की उसे कितनी अभिलाषा प्रतिदिन व्याकुलता  के रुप में परिणत होती है। कभी-कभी बेसुध हो जाती हूँ। मेरी यह दशा थोड़ी ही दिनों से होने लगी है। जिस समय यहाँ से गये हो, मुझे ज्ञान न था कि वहाँ जाकर मेरी दलेल करोगे। खैर, तुम्हीं सच और मैं ही झूठ। मुझे बड़ी प्रसन्नता हुई कि तुमने मरे दोनों पत्र पसन्द किये। पर प्रतापचन्द्र को व्यर्थ दिखाये। वे पत्र बड़ी असावधानी से लिखे गये है। सम्भव है कि अशुद्वियाँ रह गयी हों। मझे विश्वास नहीं आता कि प्रताप ने उन्हें मूल्यवान समझा हो। यदि वे मेरे पत्रों का इतना आदर करते हैं कि उनके सहार से हमारे ग्राम्य-जीवन पर कोई रोचक निबन्ध लिख सकें, तो मैं अपने को परम भाग्यवान् समझती हूँ।
    कल यहाँ देवीजी की पूजा थी। हल, चक्की, पुर चूल्हे सब बन्द थे। देवीजी की ऐसी ही आज्ञा है। उनकी आज्ञा का उल्लघंन कौन करे ? हुक्का-पानी बन्द हो जाए। साल-भर मं यही एक दिन है, जिस गाँवाले भी छुट्टी का समझते हैं। अन्यथा होली-दिवाली भी प्रति दिन के आवश्यक कामों को नहीं रोक सकती। बकरा चढा। हवन हुआ। सत्तू खिलाया गया। अब गाँव के बच्चे-बच्चे को पूर्ण विश्वास है कि प्लेग का आगमन यहाँ न हो सकेगा। ये सब कौतुक देखकर सोयी थी। लगभग बारह बजे होंगे कि सैंकड़ों मनुष्य हाथ में मशालें लिये कोलाहल मचाते निकले और सारे गाँव का फेरा किया।  इसका यह अर्थ था कि इस सीमा के भीतर बीमारी पैर न रख सकेगी। फेरे के सप्ताह होने पर कई मनुष्य अन्य ग्राम की सीमा में घुस गये और थोड़े फूल,पान, चावल, लौंग आदि पदार्थ पृथ्वी पर रख आये। अर्थात् अपने ग्राम की बला दूसरे गाँव के सिर डाल आये। जब ये लोग अपना कार्य समाप्त करके वहाँ से चलने लगे तो उस गाँववालों को सुनगुन मिल गयी। सैकड़ों मनुष्य लाठियाँ लेकर चढ़ दौड़े। दोनों पक्षवालों में खूब मारपीट हुई। इस समय गाँव के कई मनुष्य हल्दी पी रहे हैं।
    आज प्रात:काल बची-बचायी रस्में पूरी हुई, जिनको यहाँ कढ़ाई देना कहते हैं। मेरे द्वार पर एक भट्टा खोदा गया और उस पर एक कड़ाह दूध से भरा हुआ रखा गया। काशी नाम का एक भर है। वह शरीर में भभूत रमाये आया। गाँव के आदमी टाट पर बैठे। शंख बजने लगा। कड़ाह के चतुर्दिक  माला-फूल बिखेर दिये गये। जब कहाड़ में खूब उबाल आया तो काशी झट उठा और जय कालीजी की कहकर कड़ाह में कूद पड़ा। मैं तो समझी अब यह जीवित न निकलेगा। पर पाँच मिनट पश्चात् काशी ने फिर छलाँग मारी और कड़ाह के बाहर था। उसका बाल भी बाँका न हुआ। लोगों ने उसे माला पहनायी। वे कर बाँधकर पूछने लगे-महराज! अबके वर्ष खेती की उपज कैसी होगी ?  बीमारी अवेगी या नहीं ?  गाँव के लोग कुशल से रहेंगे ?  गुड़ का भाव कैसा रहेगा ? आदि। काशी  ने इन सब प्रश्नों के उत्तर स्पष्ट पर किंचित् रहस्यपूर्ण शब्दों में दिये। इसके पश्चात् सभा विसर्जित हुई। सुनती हूँ ऐसी क्रिया प्रतिवर्ष होती है। काशी की भविष्यवाणियाँ यब सत्य सिद्व होती हैं। और कभी एकाध असत्य भी निकल जाय तो काशी उना समाधान भी बड़ी योग्यता से कर देता है। काशी बड़ी पहुँच का आदमी है। गाँव में कहीं चोरी हो, काशी उसका पता देता है। जो काम पुलिस के भेदियों से पूरा न हो, उसे वह पूरा कर देता है। यद्यपि वह जाति का भर है तथापि गाँव में उसका बड़ा आदर है। इन सब भक्तियों का पुरस्कार वह मदिरा के अतिरिक्त और कुछ नहीं लेता। नाम निकलवाइये, पर एक बोतल उसको भेंट कीजिये। आपका अभियोग न्यायालय में हैं;  काशी उसके विजय का अनुष्ठान कर रहा है। बस, आप उसे एक बोतल लाल जल दीजिये।
    होली का समय अति निकट है ! एक सप्ताह से अधिक नहीं। अहा! मेरा हृदय इस समय कैसा खिल रहा है ? मन में आनन्दप्रद गुदगुदी हो रही है। आँखें तुम्हें देखने के लिए अकुला रही है। यह सप्ताह बड़ी कठिनाई से कटेगा। तब मैं अपने पिया के दर्शन पाँऊगी।
तुम्हारी
विरजन

----------


## Rajeev

(4)
मझगाँव
प्यारे
तुम पाषाणहृदय हो, कट्टर हो, स्नेह-हीन हो, निर्दय हो, अकरुण हो झूठो हो! मैं तुम्हें और क्या गालियाँ दूँ और क्या कोसूँ ?  यदि तुम इस क्षण मेरे सम्मुख होते, तो इस वज्रहृदयता का उत्तर देती। मैं कह रही हूँ, तुतम दगाबाज हो। मेरा क्या कर लोगे ?  नहीं आते तो मत आओ। मेरा प्रण लेना चाहते हो, ले लो। रुलाने की इच्छा है, रुलाओ। पर मैं क्यों रोँऊ ! मेरी बला रोवे। जब आपको इतना ध्यान नहीं कि दो घण्टे की यात्रा है, तनिक उसकी सुधि लेता आँऊ, तो मुझे क्या पड़ी है कि रोँऊ और प्राण खोँऊ ? 
    ऐसा क्रोध आ रहा है कि पत्र फाड़कर फेंक दूँ और फिर तुमसे बात न करुं। हाँ ! तुमने मेरी सारी अभिलाषाएं, कैसे घूल में मिलायी हैं ?  होली!  होली ! किसी के मुख से यह शब्द निकला और मेरे हृदय में गुदगुदी होने लगी, पर शोक ! होली बीत गयी और मैं निराश रह गयी। पहिले यह शब्द सुनकर आनन्द होता था। अब दु:ख होता है। अपना-अपना भाग्य है। गाँव के भूखे-नंगे लँगोटी में फाग  खेलें, आनन्द मनावें, रंग उड़ावें और मैं अभागिनी अपनी चारपाइर पर सफेद साड़ी पहिने पड़ी रहूँ। शपथ लो जो उस पर एक लाल धब्बा भी पड़ा हो। शपथ लें लो जो मैंने अबीर और गुलाल हाथ से छुई भी हो। मेरी इत्र से बनी हुई अबीर, केवड़े में घोली गुलाल, रचकर बनाये हुए पान सब तुम्हारी अकृपा का रोना रो रहे हैं। माधवी ने जब बहुत हठ की, तो मैंने एक लाल टीका लगवा लिया। पर आज से इन दोषारोपणों का अन्त होता है। यदि फिर कोई शब्द दोषारोपण का मुख से निकला तो जबान काट लूँगी।
     परसों सायंकाल ही से गाँव में चहल-पहल मचने लगी। नवयुवकों का एक दल हाथ में डफ लिये, अश्लील शब्द बकते द्वार-द्वार फेरी लगाने लगा। मुझे ज्ञान न था कि आज यहाँ इतनी गालियाँ खानी पड़ेंगी। लज्जाहीन शब्द उनके मुख से इस प्रकार बेधड़क निकलते थे जैसे फूल झड़ते हों। लज्जा और संकोच का नाम न था। पिता, पुत्र के सम्मुख और पुत्र, पिता के सम्ख गालियाँ बक रहे थे। पिता ललकार कर पुत्र-वधू से कहता है- आज होली है! वधू घर में सिर नीचा किये हुए सुनती है और मुस्करा देती है। हमारे पटवारी साहब तो एक ही महात्म निकले। आप मदिरा में मस्त, एक मैली-सी टोपी सिर पर रखे इस दल के नायक थे। उनकी बहू-बेटियाँ उनकी अश्लीलता के वेग से न बच सकीं। गालियाँ खाओ और हँसो। यदि बदन पर तनिक भी मैल आये, तो लोग समझेंग कि इसका मुहर्रम का जन्म हैं भली प्रथा है। 
    लगभग तीन बजे रात्रि के झुण्ड होली माता के पास पहुँचा। लड़के अग्नि-क्रीड़ादि में तत्पर थे। मैं भी कई स्त्रीयों के पास गयी, वहाँ स्त्रीयाँ एक ओर होलियाँ गा रही थीं। निदान होली म आग लगाने का समय आया। अग्नि लगते ही ज्वाल भड़की और सारा आकाश स्वर्ण-वर्ण हो गया। दूर-दूर तक के पेड़-पत्ते प्रकाशित हो गय। अब इस अग्नि-राशि के चारों ओर ‘होली माता की जय!’ चिल्ला कर दौड़ने लगे। सबे हाथों में गेहूँ और जौ कि बालियाँ थीं, जिसको वे इस अग्नि में फेंकते जाते थे।
    जब ज्वाला बहुत उत्तेजित हुई, तो लेग एक किनारे खड़े होकर ‘कबीर’ कहने लगे। छ: घण्टे तक यही दशा रही। लकड़ी के कुन्दों से चटाकपटाक के शब्द निकल रहे थे। पशुगण अपने-अपने खूँटों पर भय से चिल्ला रहे थे। तुलसा ने मुझसे कहा- अब की होली की ज्वाला टेढ़ी जा रही है। कुशल नहीं। जब ज्वाला सीधी जाती है, गाँव में साल-भर आनन्द की बधाई बजती है। परन्तु ज्वाला का टेढ़ी होना अशुभ है निदान लपट कम होने लगी। आँच की प्रखरता मन्द हुई। तब कुछ लोग होली के निकट आकर ध्यानपूर्वक देखने लगे। जैसे कोइ वस्तु ढूँढ़ रहे हों। तुलसा ने बतलाया कि जब बसन्त के दिन होली नीवं पड़ती है, तो पहिले एक एरण्ड गाड़ देते हैं। उसी पर लकड़ी और उपलों का ढेर लगाया जाता है। इस समय लोग उस एरण्ड के पौधे का ढूँढ रहे हैं। उस मनुष्य की गणना वीरों में होती है जो सबसे पहले उस पौधे पर ऐसा लक्ष्य करे कि वह टूट कर दूज जा गिर। प्रथम पटवारी साहब पैंतरे बदलते आये, पर दस गज की दूसी से झाँककर चल दिये। तब राधा हाथ में एक छोटा-सा सोंटा लिये साहस और दृढ़तापूर्वक आगे बढ़ा और आग में घुस कर वह भरपूर हाथ लगाया कि पौधा अलग जा गिरा। लोग उन टुकड़ों को लूटन लगे। माथे पर उसका टीका लगाते हैं और उसे शुभ समझते हैं।
    यहाँ से अवकाश पाकर पुरुष-मण्डली देवीजी के चबूतरे की ओर बढ़ी। पर यह न समझना, यहाँ देवीजी की प्रतिष्ठा की गई होगी। आज वे भी गजियाँ सुनना पसन्द करती है। छोटे-बड़े सब उन्हं अश्लील गालियाँ सुना रहे थे। अभी थोड़े दिन हुए उन्हीं देवीजी की पूजा हुई थी।  सच तो यह है कि गाँवों में आजकल ईश्वर को गाली देना भी क्षम्य है। माता-बहिनों की तो कोई गणना नहीं।
    प्रभात होते ही लाला ने महाराज से कहा- आज कोई दो सेर भंग पिसवा लो। दो प्रकारी की अलग-अलग बनवा लो। सलोनी आ मीठी। महारा ज निकले और कई मनुष्यों को पकड़ लाये। भांग पीसी जाने लगी। बहुत से कुल्हड़ मँगाकर क्रमपूर्वक रखे गये। दो घड़ों मं दोनो प्रकार की भांग रखी गयी। फिर क्या था, तीन-चार घण्टों तक पियक्कड़ों का ताँता लगा रहा। लोग खूब बखान करते थे और गर्दन हिला- हिलाकर महाराज की कुशलता की प्रशंसा करते थे। जहाँ किसी ने बखान किया कि महाराज ने दूसरा कुल्हड़ भरा बोले-ये सलोनी है। इसका भी स्वाद चखलो। अजी पी भी लो। क्या दिन-दिन होली आयेगी कि सब दिन हमारे हाथ की बूटी मिलेगी ?  इसके उत्तर में किसान ऐसी दृष्टि से ताकता था, मानो किसी  ने उसे संजीवन रस दे दिया और एक की जगह तीन-तीन कुल्हड़ चट कर जाता। पटवारी कक जामाता मुन्शी जगदम्बा प्रसाद साहब का शुभागमन हुआ है। आप कचहरी में अरायजनवीस हैं। उन्हें महाराज ने इतनी पिला दी कि आपे से बाहर हो गये और नाचने-कूदने लगे। सारा गाँव उनसे पोदरी करता था। एक किसान आता है और उनकी ओर मुस्कराकर कहता है- तुम यहाँ ठाढ़ी हो, घर जाके भोजन बनाओ, हम आवत हैं।  इस पर बड़े जोर की हँसी होती है, काशी भर मद में माता लट्ठा कन्धे पर रखे आता और सभास्थित जनों की ओर बनावटी क्रोध से देखकर गरजता है- महाराज, अच्छी बात नहीं है कि तुम हमारी नयी बहुरिया से मजा लूटते हो। यह कहकर मुन्शीजी को छाती से लगा लेता है।
    मुंशीजी बेचारे छोटे कद के मनुष्य, इधर-उधर फड़फड़ाते  हैं, पर नक्कारखाने मे तूती की आवाज कौन सुनता है ? कोई उन्हें प्यार करता है और ग़ले लगाता है। दोपहर तक यही छेड़-छाड़ हुआ की। तुलसा अभी तक बैठी हुई थी। मैंने उससे कहा- आज हमारे यहाँ तुम्हारा न्योता है। हम तुम संग खायेंगी। यह सुनते ही महराजिन दो थालियों में भोजन परोसकर लायी। तुलसा इस समय खिड़की की ओर मुँह करके खड़ी थी। मैंने जो उसको हाथ पकड़कर अपनी और खींचा तो उसे अपनी प्यारी-प्यारी ऑंखों से मोती के सोने बिखेरते हुए पाया। मैं उसे गले लगाकर बोली- सखी सच-सच बतला दो, क्यों रोती हो? हमसे कोइर दुराव मत रखो। इस पर वह और भी सिसकने लगी। जब मैंने बहुत हठ की, उसने सिर घुमाकर कहा-बहिन!  आज प्रात:काल उन पर निशान पड़ गया। न जाने उन पर क्या बीत रही होगी। यह कहकर वह फूट-फूटकर रोने लगी। ज्ञात हुआ कि राधा के पिता ने कुछ ऋण लिया था। वह अभी तक चुका न सका था। महाजन ने सोचा कि इसे हवालात ले चलूँ तो रुपये वसूल हो जायें। राधा कन्नी काटता  फिरता था। आज द्वेषियों को अवसर मिल गया और वे अपना काम कर गये। शोक ! मूल धन रुपये से अधिक न था। प्रथम मुझ ज्ञात होता तो बेचारे पर त्योहार के दिन यह आपत्ति न आने पाती। मैंने चुपके से महाराज को बुलाया और उन्हें बीस रुपये देकर राधा को छुड़ाने के लिये भेजा। 
    उस समय मेरे द्वार पर एक टाट बिछा दिया गया था। लालाजी मध्य में कालीन पर बैठे थे। किसान लोग घुटने तक धोतियाँ बाँधे, कोई कुर्ती पहिने कोई नग्न देह, कोई सिर पर पगड़ी बाँधे और नंगे सिर, मुख पर अबीर लगाये- जो उनके काले वर्ण पर विशेष छटा दिखा रही थी- आने लगे। जो आता, लालाजी के पैंरों पर थोड़ी-सी अबीर रख देत। लालाली भी अपने तश्तरी में से थोड़ी-सी अबीर निकालकर उसके माथे पर लगा देते और मुस्कुराकर कोई दिल्लगी की बात कर देते थे। वह निहाल हो जाता, सादर प्रणाम करता और ऐसा प्रसन्न होकर आ बैठता, मानो किसी रंक ने रत्न- राशि पायी है। मुझे स्पप्न में भी ध्यान न था कि लालाजी इन उजड्ड देहातियों के साथ बैठकर ऐसे आनन्द से वर्तालाप कर सकते हैं। इसी बीच में काशी भर आया। उसके हाथ में एक छोटी-सी कटोरी थी। वह उसमें अबीर लिए हुए था। उसने अन्य लोगों की भाँति लालाजी के चरणों पर अबीर नहीं रखी, किंतु बड़ी धृष्टता से मुट्ठी-भर लेकर उनके मुख पर भली-भाँति मल दी। मैं तो डरी, कहीं लालाजी रुष्ट न हो जायँ। पर वह बहुत प्रसन्न हुए और स्वयं उन्होंने भी एक टीका लगाने के स्थान पर दोनों हाथों से उसके मुख पर अबीर मली। उसके सी उसकी ओर इस दृष्टि से देखते थे कि निस्संदेह तू वीर है और इस योग्य है कि हमारा नायक बने। इसी प्रकार एक-एक करके दो-ढाई सौ मनुष्य एकत्र हुए ! अचानक उन्होंने कहा-आज कहीं राधा नहीं दीख पड़ता, क्या बात है ?  कोई उसके घर जाके देखा तो। मुंशी जगदम्बा प्रसाद अपनी योग्यता प्रकाशित करने का अच्छा अवसी देखकर बोले उठे-हजूर वह दफा 13 नं. अलिफ ऐक्ट (अ) में गिरफ्तार हो गया। रामदीन पांडे ने वारण्ट जारी करा दिया। हरीच्छा से रामदीन पांडे भी वहाँ बैठे हुए थे। लाला सने उनकी ओर परम तिरस्कार दृष्टि से देखा और कहा- क्यों पांडेजी, इस दीन को बन्दीगृह में बन्द करने से तुम्हारा घर भर जायगा ? यही मनुष्यता और शिष्टता अब रह गयी है। तुम्हें तनिक भी दया न आयी कि आज होली के दिन उसे स्त्री और बच्चों से अलग किया। मैं तो सत्य कहता हूँ कि यदि मैं राधा होता, तो बन्दीगृह से लौटकर मेरा प्रथम उद्योग  यही होता कि जिसने मुझे यह दिन दिखाया है, उसे मैं भी कुछ दिनों हलदी पिलवा दूँ। तुम्हें लाज नहीं आती कि इतने बड़े महाजन होकर तुमने बीस रुपये के लिए एक दीन मनुष्य को इस प्रकार कष्ट में डाला। डूब मरना था ऐसे लोभ पर! लालाजी को वस्तुत: क्रोध आ गया था। रामदीन ऐसा लज्जित हुआकि सब सिट्टी-पिट्टी भूल गयी। मुख से बात न निकली। चुपके से न्यायालय की ओर चला। सब-के-सब कृषक उसकी ओर क्रोध-पूर्ण दृष्टि से देख रहे थे। यदि लालाजी का भय न होता तो पांडेजी की हड्डी-पसली वहीं चूर हो जाती।

----------


## Rajeev

इसके पश्चात लोगों ने गाना आरम्भ किया। मद में तो सब-के-सब गाते ही थे, इस पर लालजी के भ्रातृ-भाव के सम्मान से उनके मन और भी उत्साहित हो गये। खूब जी तोड़कर गाया। डफें तो इतने जोर से बजती थीं कि अब फटी और तब फटीं। जगदम्बाप्रसाद ने दुहरा नशा चढ़ाया था। कुछ तो उनकें मन में स्वत: उमंग उत्पन्न हुई, कुछ दूसरों ने उत्तेजना दी। आप मध्य सभा में खड़ा होकर नाचने लगे; विश्वास मानो, नाचने लग। मैंनें अचकन, टोपी, धोती और मूँछोंवाले पुरुष को नाचते न देखा था। आध घण्टे तक वे बन्दरों की भाँति उछलते-कूदते रहे। निदान मद ने उन्हें पृथ्वी पर लिटा दिया। तत्पश्चात् एक और अहीर उठा एक अहीरिन भी मण्डली से निकली और दोनों चौक में जाकर नाचने लगे। दोनों नवयुवक फुर्तीले थे। उनकी कमर और पीठ की लचक विलक्षण थी। उनके हाव-भाव, कमर का लचकना, रोम-रोम का फड़कना, गर्दन का मोड़, अंगों का मरोड़ देखकर विस्मय होता थां बहुत अभ्यास और परिश्रम का कार्य है।
अभी यहाँ नाच हो ही रहा था कि सामने बहुत-से मनुष्य लंबी-लंबी लाठियाँ कन्धों पर रखे आते दिखायी दिये। उनके संग डफ भी था। कई मनुष्य हाथों से झाँझ और मजीरे लिये हुए थे। वे गाते-बजाते आये और हमारे द्वार पर रुके। अकस्मात तीन- चार मुनष्यों ने मिलकर ऐसे आकाशभेदी शब्दों में ‘अररर...कबीर’ की ध्वनि लगायी कि घर काँप उठा। लालाजी निकले। ये लोग उसी गाँव के थे, जहाँ निकासी के दिन लाठियाँ चली थीं। लालजी को देखते ही कई पुरुषों ने उनके मुख पर अबीर मला। लालाजी ने भी प्रत्युत्तर दिया। फिर लोग फर्श पर बैठा। इलायची और पान से उनका सम्मान किया। फिर गाना हुआ। इस गाँववालों ने भी अबीर मलीं और मलवायी। जब ये लेग बिदा होने लगे, तो यह होली गायी:

‘सदा आनन्द रहे हि द्वारे मोहन खेलें होरी।’

कितना सुहावना गीत है! मुझे तो इसमें रस और भाव कूट-कूटकर भारा हुआ प्रतीत होता है। होली का भाव कैसे साधारण और संक्षिपत शब्दों में प्रकट कर दिया गया है। मैं बारम्बार यह प्यारा गीत गाती हूँ, आनन्द लूटती हूँ। होली का त्योहार परस्पर प्रेम और मेल बढ़ाने के लिए है। सम्भव सन था कि वे लोग, जिनसे कुछ दिन पहले लाठियाँ चली थीं, इस गाँव में इस प्रकार बेधड़क चले आते। पर यह होली का दिन है। आज किसी को किसी से द्वेष नहीं है। आज प्रेम और आनन्द का स्वराज्य है। आज के दिन यदि दुखी हो तो परदेशी बालम की अबला। रोवे तो युवती विधवा ! इनके अतिरिक्त और सबके लिए आनन्द की बधाई है।
सन्ध्या-समय गाँव की सब स्त्रीयाँ हमारे यहाँ खेलने आयीं। मातजी ने उन्हें बड़े आदर से बैठाया। रंग खेला, पान बाँटा। मैं मारे भय के बाहर न निकली। इस प्रकार छुट्टी मिली। अब मुझे ध्यान आया कि माधवी दोपहर से गायब है। मैंने सोचा था शायद गाँव में होली खेलने गयी हो। परन्तु इन स्त्रीयों के संग न थी। तुलसा अभी तक चुपचाप खिड़की की ओर मुँह किये बैठी थी। दीपक में बत्ती पड़ी रही थी कि वह अकस्मात् उठी, मेरे चरणों पर गिर पड़ी और फूट-फूटकर रोने लगी। मैंने खिड़की की ओर झाँका तो देखती हूँ कि आगे-आगे महाराज, उसके पीछे राधा और सबसे पीछे रामदीन पांडे चल रहे हैं। गाँव के बहत से आदमी उनकेस संग है। राधा का बदन कुम्हलाया हुआ है। लालाजी ने ज्योंही सुना कि राधा आ गया, चट बाहर निकल आये और बड़े स्नेह से उसको कण्ठ से लगा लिया, जैसे कोई अपने पुत्र का गले से लगाता है। राधा चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर के चरणों में गिर पड़ी। लालाजी ने उसे भी बड़े प्रेम से उठाया। मेरी ऑंखों में भी उस समय ऑंसू न रुक सके। गाँव के बहुत से मनुष्य रो रहे थे। बड़ा करुणापूर्ण दृश्य था। लालाजी के नेत्रों में मैंने कभी ऑंसू ने देखे थे। वे इस समय देखे। रामदीन पाण्डेय मस्तक झुकाये ऐसा खड़ा था, माना गौ-हत्या की हो। उसने कहा-मरे रुपये मिल गये, पर इच्छा है, इनसे तुलसा के लिए एक गाय ले दूँ।
राधा और तुलसा दोनों अपने घर गये। परन्तु थोड़ी देर में तुलसा माधवी का हाथ पकड़े हँसती हुई मरे घर आयी बोली- इनसे पूछो, ये अब तक कहाँ थीं?
मैं- कहाँ थी ? दोपहर से गायब हो ?
माधवी-यहीं तो थी।
मैं- यहाँ कहाँ थीं ? मैंने तो दोपहर से नहीं देखा। सच-सख् बता दो मैं रुष्ट न होँऊगी।
माधवी- तुलसा के घर तो चली गयी थी।
मैं- तुलसा तो यहाँ बैठी है, वहाँ अकेली क्या सोती रहीं ?
तुलसा- (हँसकर) सोती काहे को जागती रह। भोजन बनाती रही, बरतन चौका करती रही।
माधवी- हाँ, चौका-बरतर करती रही। कोई तुम्हार नौकर लगा हुआ है न!
ज्ञात हुअ कि जब मैंने महाराज को राधा को छुड़ाने के लिए भेजा था, तब से माधवी तुलसा के घर भोजन बनाने में लीन रही। उसके किवाड़
खोले। यहाँ से आटा, घी, शक्कर सब ले गयी। आग जलायी और पूड़ियाँ, कचौड़ियाँ, गुलगुले और मीठे समोसे सब बनाये। उसने सोचा थाकि मैं यह सब बताकर चुपके से चली जाँऊगी। जब राधा और तुलसा जायेंगे, तो विस्मित होंगे कि कौन बना गया! पर स्यात् विलम्ब अधिक हो गया और अपराधी पकड़ लिया गया। देखा, कैसी सुशीला बाला है।
अब विदा होती हूँ। अपराध क्षमा करना। तुम्हारी चेरी हूँ जैसे रखोगे वैसे रहूँगी। यह अबीर और गुलाल भेजती हूँ। यह तुम्हारी दासी का उपहार है। तुम्हें हमारी शपथ मिथ्या सभ्यता के उमंग में आकर इसे फेंक न देना, नहीं तो मेरा हृदय दुखी होगा।
तुम्हारी,
विरजन

----------


## Rajeev

(5)
मझगाँव
‘प्यारे!
तुम्हारे पत्र ने बहुत रुलाया। अब नहीं रहा जाता। मुझे बुला लो। एक बार देखकर चली आँऊगी। सच बताओं, यदि में तुम्हारे यहाँ आ जाऊं, तो हँसी तो न उड़ाओगे?  न जाने मन मे क्या समझोग ?  पर कैस आऊं? तुम लालाजी को लिखो खूब!  कहेंगे यह नयी धुन समायी है।
    कल चारपाई पर पड़ी थी। भोर हो गया था, शीतल मन्द पवन चल रहा था कि स्त्रीयाँ गाने का शब्द सुनायी पड़ा। स्त्रीयाँ अनाज का खेत  काटने जा रही थीं। झाँककर देखा तो दस-दस बारह-बारह स्त्रीयों का एक-एक गोल था। सबके हाथों में हंसिया, कन्धों पर गाठियाँ बाँधने की रस्स् ओर सिर पर भुने हुए मटर की छबड़ी थी। ये इस समय जाती हैं, कहीं बारह बजे लौंटेगी। आपस में गाती, चुहलें करती चली जाती थीं।
    दोपहर तक बड़ी कुशलता रही। अचानक आकश मेघाच्छन्न हो गया। ऑंधी आ गयी और ओले गिरने लगे। मैंने इतने बड़े ओले गिरते न देखे थे। आलू से बड़े और ऐसी तेजी से गिरे जैसे बन्दूक से गोली। क्षण-भर में पृथ्वी पर एक फुट ऊंचा बिछावन बिछ गया। चारों तरफ से कृषक भागने लगे। गायें, बकिरयाँ, भेड़ें सब चिल्लाती हुई पेड़ों की छाया ढूँढ़ती, फिरती थीं। मैं डरी कि न-जाने तुलसा पर क्या बीती। आंखे फैलाकर देखा तो खुले मैदान में तुलसा, राधा और मोहिनी गाय दीख पड़ीं। तीनों घमासान ओले की मार में पड़े थे! तुलसा के सिर पर एक छोटी-सी टोकरी थी और राधा के सिर पर एक बड़ा-सा गट्ठा। मेरे नेत्रों में आंसू भर आये कि न जाने इन बेचारों की क्या गति होगी। अकस्मात एक प्रखर झोंके ने राधा के सिर से गट्ठा गिरा दिया। गट्ठा का गिरना था कि चट तुलसा ने अपनी टोकरी उसके सिर पर औंधा दी। न-जाने उस पुष्प ऐसे सिर पर कितने ओले पड़े। उसके हाथ कभी पीठ पर जाते, कभी सिर सुहलाते। अभी एक सेकेण्ड से अधिक यह दशा न रही होगी कि राधा ने बिजली की भाँति जपककर गट्ठा उठा लिया और टोकरी तुलसा को दे दी। कैसा घना प्रेम है! 
    अनर्थकारी दुर्देव ने सारा खेल बिगाड़ दिया ! प्रात:काल स्त्रीयाँ गाती हुई जा रही थीं। सन्ध्या को घर-घर शोक छाया हुआ था। कितना के सिर लहू-लुहान हो गये, कितने हल्दी पी रहे हैं। खेती सत्यानाश हो गयी। अनाज बर्फ के तले दब गया। ज्वर का प्रकोप हैं सारा गाँव अस्पताल बना हुआ है। काशी भर का भविष्य प्रवचन प्रमाणित हुआ। होली की ज्वाला का भेद प्रकट हो गया। खेती की यह दशा और लगान उगाहा जा रहा है। बड़ी विपत्ति का सामना है। मार-पीट, गाली, अपशब्द सभी साधनों से काम लिया जा रहा है। दोंनों पर यह दैवी कोप! 
तुम्हारी 
विरजन

----------


## Rajeev

(6)

मझगाँव
मेरे प्राणधिक प्रियतम,
पूरे पन्द्रह दिन के पश्चात् तुमने विरजन की सुधि ली। पत्र को बारम्बार पढ़ा। तुम्हारा पत्र रुलाये बिना नहीं मानता। मैं यों भी बहुत रोया करती हूँ। तुमको किन-किन बातों की सुधि दिलाऊँ?  मेरा हृदय निर्बल है कि जब कभी इन बातों की ओर ध्यान जाता है तो विचित्र दशा हो जाती है। गर्मी-सी लगती है। एक बड़ी व्यग्र करने वाली, बड़ी स्वादिष्ट, बहुत रुलानेवाली, बहुत दुराशापूर्ण वेदना उत्पन्न होती है। जानती हूँ कि तुम नहीं आ रहे और नहीं आओगे;  पर बार-बार जाकर खड़ी हो जाती हूँ कि आ तो नहीं गये। 
कल सायंकाल यहाँ एक चित्ताकर्षक प्रहसन देखने में आया। यह धोबियों का नाच था। पन्द्रह-बीस मनुष्यों का एक समुदाय था। उसमे एक नवयुवक श्वेत पेशवाज पहिने, कमर में असंख्य घंटियाँ बाँधे, पाँव में घुघँरु पहिने, सिर पर लाल टोपी रखे नाच रहा था। जब पुरुष नाचता था तो मृअंग बजने लगती थी। ज्ञात हुआ कि ये लोग होली का पुरस्कार माँगने आये हैं। यह जाति पुरस्कार खूब लेती है। आपके यहाँ कोई काम-काज पड़े उन्हें पुरस्कार दीजिये; और उनके यहाँ कोई काम-काज पड़े, तो भी उन्हें पारितोषिक मिलना चाहिए। ये लोग नाचते समय गीत नहीं गाते। इनका गाना इनकी कविता है। पेशवाजवाला पुरुष मृदंग पर हाथ रखकर एक विरहा कहता है। दूसरा पुरुष सामने से आकर उसका प्रत्युत्तर देता है और दोनों तत्क्षण वह विरहा रचते हैं। इस जाति में कवित्व-शक्ति अत्यधिक है। इन विरहों को ध्यान से सुनो तो उनमे बहुधा उत्तम कवित्व भाव प्रकट किये जाते हैं। पेशवाजवाले पुरुषों ने प्रथम जो विरहा कहा था, उसका यह अर्थ कि ऐ धोबी के बच्चों! तुम किसके द्वार पर आकर खड़े हो?  दूसरे ने उत्तर दिया-अब न अकबर शाह है न राजा भोज, अब जो हैं हमारे मालिक हैं उन्हीं से माँगो। तीसरे विरहा का अर्थ यह है कि याचकों की प्रतिष्ठा कम होती है अतएव कुछ मत माँगों, गा-बाजकर चले चलो, देनेवाला बिन माँगे ही देगा। घण्टे-भर से ये लोग विरहे कहते रहे। तुम्हें प्रतति न होगी, उनके मुख से विरहे इस प्रकार बेधड़क निकलते थे कि आश्चर्य प्रकट होता था। स्यात इतनी सुगमता से वे बातें भी न कर सकते हों। यह जाति बड़ी पियक्कड़ है। मदिरा पानी की भाँति पीती है। विवाह में मदिरा गौने में मदिरा, पूजा-पाठ में मदिरा। पुरस्कार माँगेंगे तो पीने के लिए। धुलाई माँगेंगे तो यह कहकर कि आज पीने के लिए पैसे नहीं हैं। विदा होते समय बेचू धोबी ने जो विरहा कहा था, वह काव्यालंकार से भरा हुआ है। तुम्हारा परिवार इस प्रकार बढ़े जैसे गंगा जी का जल। लड़के फूले-फलें, जैसे आम का बौर। मालकिन को सोहाग सदा बना रहे, जैसे दूब की हरियाली। कैसी अनोखी कविता है।

तुम्हारी
विरजन

----------


## Rajeev

(7)
मझगाँव
प्यारे, 
    एक सप्ताह तक चुप रहने की क्षमा चाहती हूँ। मुझे इस सप्ताह में तनिक भी अवकाश न मिला। माधवी बीमार हो गयी थी। पहले तो कुनैन को कई पुड़ियाँ खिलायी गयीं पर जब लाभ न हुआ और उसकी दशा और भी बुरी होने लगी तो, दिहलूराय वैद्य बुलाये गये। कोई पचास वर्ष की आयू होगी। नंगे पाँव सिर पर एक पगड़ो बाँधे, कन्धे पर अंगोछा रखे, हाथ में मोटा-सा सोटा लिये द्वार पर आकर बैठ गये। घर के जमींदार हैं, पर किसी ने उनके शरीर मे मिजई तक नहीं देखी। उन्हें इतना अवकाश ही नहीं कि अपने शरीर-पालन की ओर ध्यान दे। इस मंडल में आठ-दस कोस तक के लोग उन पर विश्वास करते हैं। न वे हकीम को लाने, न डाक्टर को। उनके  हकीम-डाक्टर जो कुछ हैं वे दिहलूराय है। सन्देशा सुनते ही आकर द्वार पर बैठ गये। डाक्टरों की भाँति नहीं की प्रथम सवारी माँगेंगे- वह भी तेज जिसमें उनका समय नष्ट न हो। आपके घर ऐसे बैठे रहेंगे, मानों गूँगें का गुड़ खा गये हैं। रोगी को देखने जायेंगे तो इस प्रकार भागेंगे मानो कमरे की वायु में विष भरा हुआ है। रोग परिचय और औषधि का उपचार केवल दो मिनट में समाप्त। दिहलूराय डाक्टर नहीं हैं- पर जितने मनुष्यों को उनसे लाभ पहुँचता हैं, उनकी संख्या का अनुमान करना कठिन है। वह सहानुभूति की मूर्ति है। उन्हें देखते ही रेगी का आधा रोग दूर हो जाता है। उनकी औषधियाँ ऐसी सुगम और साधारण होती हैं कि बिना पैसा-कौड़ी मनों बटोर लाइए। तीन ही दिन में माधवी चलने-फिरने लगी। वस्तुत: उस वैद्य की औषधि में चमत्कार है।
    यहाँ इन दिनों मुगलिये ऊधम मचा रहे हैं। ये लोग जाड़े में कपड़े उधार दे देते हैं और चैत में दाम वसूल करते हैं। उस समय कोई बहाना नहीं सुनते। गाली-गलौज मार-पीट सभी बातों पर उतरा आते हैं। दो-तीन मनुष्यों को बहुत मारा। राधा ने भी कुछ कपड़े लिये थे। उनके द्वार पर जाक सब-के-सब गालियाँ देने लगे। तुलसा ने भीतर से किवाड़ बन्द कर दिये। जब इस प्रकार बस न चला, तो एक मोहनी गाय को खूँटे से खोलकर खींचते हुए ले चला। इतने मं राधा दूर से आता दिखाई दिया। आते ही आते उसने लाठी का वह हाथ मारा कि एक मुगलिये की कलाई लटक पड़ी। तब तो मुगलिये कुपित हुए, पैंतरे बदलने लगे। राधा भी जान पर खेन गया और तीन दुष्टों को बेकार कर दिया। इतने काशी भर ने आकर एक मुगलिये की खबर ली। दिहलूराय को मुगालियों से चिढ़ है। साभिमान कहा करते हैं कि मैंने इनके इतने रुपये डुबा दिये इतनों को पिटवा दिया कि जिसका हिसाब नहीं। यह कोलाहल सुनते ही वे भी पहुँच गये। फिर तो सैकड़ो मनुष्य लाठियाँ ले-लेकर दौड़ पड़े। उन्होंने मुगलियों की भली-भाँति सेवा की। आशा है कि इधर आने का अब साहस न होगा।
    अब तो मइ का मास भी बीत गया। क्यों अभी छुट्टी नहीं हुई ?  रात-दिन तम्हारे आने की प्रतीक्षा है। नगर में बीमारी कम हो गई है। हम लोग बुहत शीघ्र यहँ से चले जायगे। शोक ! तुम इस गाँव की सैर न कर सकोगे।
तुम्हारी
विरजन

----------


## Rajeev

प्रतापचन्द्र और कमलाचरण

प्रतापचन्द्र को प्रयाग कालेज में पढ़ते तीन साल हो चुके थे। इतने काल में उसने अपने सहपाठियों और गुरुजनों की दृष्टि में विशेष प्रतिष्ठा प्राप्त कर ली थी। कालेज के जीवन का कोई ऐसा अंग न था जहाँ उनकी प्रतिभा न प्रदर्शित हुई हो। प्रोफेसर उस पर अभिमान करते और छात्रगण उसे अपना नेता समझते हैं। जिस प्रकार क्रीड़ा-क्षेत्र में उसका हस्तलाघव प्रशंसनीय था, उसी प्रकार व्याख्यान-भवन में उसकी योग्यता और सूक्ष्मदर्शिता प्रमाणित थी। कालेज से सम्बद्व एक मित्र-सभा स्थापित की गयी थी। नगर के साधारण सभ्य जन, कालेज के प्रोफेसर और छात्रगण सब उसके सभासद थे। प्रताप इस सभा का उज्ज्वल चन्द्र था। यहां देशिक और सामाजिक विषयों पर विचार हुआ करते थे। प्रताप की वक्तृताऍं ऐसी ओजस्विनी और तर्क-पूर्ण होती थीं की प्रोफेसरों को भी उसके विचार और विषयान्वेषण पर आश्चर्य होता था। उसकी वक्तृता और उसके खेल दोनों ही प्रभाव-पूर्ण होते थे। जिस समय वह अपने साधारण वस्त्र पहिने हुए प्लेटफार्म पर जाता, उस समय सभास्थित लोगों की आँखे उसकी ओर एकटक देखने लगती और चित्त में उत्सुकता और उत्साह की तरंगें उठने लगती। उसका वाक्चातुर्य उसक संकेत और मृदुल उच्चारण, उसके अंगों-पांग की गति, सभी ऐसे प्रभाव-पूरित होते थे मानो शारदा स्वयं उसकी सहायता करती है। जब तक वह प्लेटफार्म पर रहता सभासदों पर एक मोहिनी-सी छायी रहती। उसका एक-एक वाक्य हृदय में भिद जाता और मुख से सहसा ‘वाह-वाह!’ के शब्द निकल जाते। इसी विचार से उसकी वक्तृताऍं प्राय: अन्त में हुआ करती थी क्योंकि बहुतधा श्रोतागण उसी की वाक्तीक्ष्णता का आस्वादन करने के लिए आया करते थे। उनके शब्दों और उच्चारणों में स्वाभाविक प्रभाव था। साहित्य और इतिहास उसक अन्वेषण और अध्ययन के विशेष थे। जातियों की उन्नति और अवनति तथा उसके कारण और गति पर वह प्राय: विचार किया करता था। इस समय उसके इस परिश्रम और उद्योग के प्ररेक तथा वर्द्वक विशेषकर श्रोताओं के साधुवाद ही होते थे और उन्हीं को वह अपने कठिन परिश्रम का पुरस्कार समझता था। हाँ, उसके उत्साह की यह गति देखकर यह अनुमान किया जा सकता था कि वह होनहार बिरवा आगे चलकर कैसे फूल-फूल लायेगा और कैसे रंग-रुप निकालेगा। अभी तक उसने क्षण भी के लिए भी इस पर ध्यान नहीं दिया था कि मेरे अगामी जीवन का क्या स्वरुप होगा। कभी सोचता कि प्रोफेसर हो जाँऊगा और खूब पुस्तकें लिखूँगा। कभी वकील बनने की भावना करता। कभी सोचता, यदि छात्रवृत्ति प्राप्त होगी तो सिविल सविर्स का उद्योग करुंगा। किसी एक ओर मन नहीं टिकता था।

----------


## Rajeev

2


परन्तु प्रतापचन्द्र उन विद्याथियों में से न था, जिनका सारा उद्योग वक्तृता और पुस्तकों ही तक परिमित रहता है। उसके संयम और योग्यता का एक छोटा भाग जनता के लाभार्थ भी व्यय होता था। उसने प्रकृति से उदार और दयालु हृदय पाया था और सर्वसाधरण से मिलन-जुलने और काम करने की योग्यता उसे पिता से मिली थी। इन्हीं कार्यों में उसका सदुत्साह पूर्ण रीति से प्रमाणित होता था। बहुधा सन्ध्या समय वह कीटगंज और कटरा की दुर्गन्धपूर्ण गलियों में घूमता दिखायी देता जहाँ विशेषकर नीची जाति के लोग बसते हैं। जिन लोगों की परछाई से उच्चवर्ण का हिन्दू भागता है, उनके साथ प्रताप टूटी खाट पर बैठ कर घंटों बातें करता और यही कारण था कि इन मुहल्लों के निवासी उस पर प्राण देते थे। प्रेमाद और शारीरिक सुख-प्रलोभ ये दो अवगुण प्रतापचन्द्र में नाममात्र को भी न थे। कोई अनाथ मनुष्य हो प्रताप उसकी सहायता के लिए तैयार था। कितनी रातें उसने झोपड़ों में कराहते हुए रोगियों के सिरहाने खड़े रहकर काटी थीं। इसी  अभिप्राय से उसने जनता का लाभार्थ एक सभा भी स्थापित कर रखी थी और ढाई वर्ष के अल्प समय में ही इस सभा ने जनता की सेवा में इतनी सफलता प्राप्त की थी कि प्रयागवासियों को उससे प्रेम हो गया था। 
    कमलाचरण जिस समय प्रयाग पहुँचा, प्रतापचन्द्र ने उसका बड़ा आदर किया। समय ने उसके चित्त के द्वेष की ज्वाला शांत कर दी थी। जिस समय वह विरजन की बीमारी का समाचार पाकर बनारस पहुँचा था और उससे भेंट होते ही विरजन की दशा सुधर चली थी, उसी समय प्रताप चन्द्र को विश्वास हो गया था कि कमलाचरण ने उसके हृदय में वह स्थान नहीं पाया है जो मेरे लिए सुरक्षित है। यह विचार द्वेषाग्नि को शान्त करने के लिए काफी था। इससे अतिरिक्त उसे प्राय: यह विचार भी उद्विगन किया करता था कि मैं ही सुशीला का प्राणघातक हूँ। मेरी ही कठोर वाणियों ने उस बेचारी का प्राणघात किया और उसी समय से जब कि सुशील ने मरते समय रो-रोकर उससे अपने अपराधों की क्षमा माँगी थी, प्रताप ने मन में ठान लिया था। कि अवसर मिलेगा तो मैं इस पाप का प्रायश्चित अवश्य करुंगा। कमलाचरण का आदर-सत्कार तथा शिक्षा-सुधार में उसे किसी अंश में प्रायश्चित को पूर्ण करने का अपूर्व अवसर प्राप्त हुआ। वह उससे इस प्रकार व्यवहार रखता, जैसे छोटा भाई के साथ अपने समय का कुछ भाग उसकी सहायता करने में व्यय करता और ऐसी सुगमता से शिक्षक का कर्त्तवय पालन करता कि शिक्षा एक रोचक कथा का रुप धारण कर लेती।
    परन्तु प्रतापचन्द्र के इन प्रयत्नों के होते हुए भी कमलाचरण का जी यहाँ बहुत घबराता। सारे छात्रवास में उसके स्वाभावनुकूल एक मनुष्य भी न था, जिससे वह अपने मन का दु:ख कहता। वह प्रताप से निस्संकोच रहते हुए भी चित्त की बहुत-सी बातें न कहता था। जब निर्जनता से जी अधिक घबराता तो विरजन को कोसने लगता कि मेरे सिर पर यह सब आपत्तियाँ उसी की लादी हुई हैं। उसे मुझसे प्रेम नहीं। मुख और लेखनी का प्रेम भी कोई प्रेम है ? मैं चाहे उस पर प्राण ही क्यों न वारुं, पर उसका प्रेम वाणी और लेखनी से बाहर न निकलेगा। ऐसी मूर्ति के आगे, जो पसीजना जानती ही नहीं, सिर पटकने से क्या लाभ। इन विचारों ने यहाँ तक जोर पकड़ा कि उसने विरजन को पत्र लिखना भी त्याग दिया। वह बेचारी अपने पत्रों में कलेजा निकलाकर रख देती, पर कमला उत्तर तक न देता। यदि देता भी तो  रुखा और हृदयविदारक। इस समय विरजन की एक-एक बात, उसकी एक-एक चाल उसके प्रेम की शिथिलता का परिचय देती हुई प्रतीत होती थी। हाँ, यदि विस्मरण हो गयी थी तो विरजन की स्नेहमयी बातें, वे मतवाली ऑंखे जो वियोग के समय डबडबा गयी थीं और कोमल हाथ जिन्होंने उससे विनती की थी कि पत्र बराबर भेजते रहना। यदि वे उसे स्मरण हो आते, तो सम्भव था कि उसे कुछ संतोष होता। परन्तु ऐसे अवसरों पर मनुष्य की स्मरणशक्ति धोखा दे दिया करती है।
    निदान, कमलाचरण ने अपने मन-बहलाव का एक ढंग सोच ही निकाला। जिस समय से उसे कुछ ज्ञान हुआ, तभी से उसे सौन्दर्य-वाटिका में भ्रमण करने की चाट पड़ी थी, सौन्दर्योपासना उसका स्वभाव हो गया था।  वह उसके लिए ऐसी ही अनिवार्य थी, जैसे शरीर रक्षा के लिए भोजन। बोर्डिंग हाउस से मिली हुई एक सेठ की वाटिका थी और उसकी देखभाल  के लिए माली नौकर था। उस माली के सरयूदेवी नाम की एक कुँवारी लड़की थी। यद्यपि वह परम सुन्दरी न थी, तथापि कमला सौन्दर्य का इतना इच्छुक न था, जितना किसी विनोद की सामग्री का। कोई भी स्त्री, जिसके शरीर पर यौवन की झलक हो, उसका मन बहलाने के लिए समुचित थी। कमला इस लड़की पर डोरे डालने लगा। सन्ध्या समय निरन्तर वाटिका की पटरियों पर टहलता हुआ दिखायी देता। और लड़के तो मैदान में कसरत करते, पर कमलाचरण वाटिका में आकर ताक-झाँक किया करता। धीरे-धीरे सरयूदेवी से परिचय हो गया। वह उससे गजरे मोल लेता और चौगुना मूल्य देता। माली को त्योहार के समय सबसे अधिक त्योहरी कमलाचरण ही से मिलती। यहाँ तक कि सरयूदेवी उसके प्रीति-रुपी जाल का आखेट हो गयी और एक-दो बार अन्धकार के पर्दे में परस्पर संभोग भी हो गया।
    एक दिन सन्ध्या का समय था, सब विद्यार्थी सैर को गये हुए थे, कमला अकेला वाटिका में टहलता था और रह-रहकर माली के झोपड़ों की ओर झाँकता था। अचानक झोपड़े में से सरयूदेवी ने उसे संकेत द्वारा बुलाया। कमला बड़ी शीघ्रता से भीतर घुस गया। आज सरयूदेवी ने मलमल की साड़ी पहनी थी, जो कमलाबाबू का उपहार थी। सिर में सुगंधित तेल डाला था, जो कमला बाबू बनारस से लाये थे और एक छींट का सलूका पहने हुई थी, जो  बाबू साहब ने उसके लिए बनवा दिया था। आज वह अपनी दृष्टि में परम  सुन्दरी प्रतीत होती थी, नहीं तो कमला जैसा धनी मनुष्य उस पर क्यों पाण देता ? कमला खटोले पर बैठा हुआ सरयूदेवी के हाव-भाव को मतवाली दृष्टि से देख रहा था। उसे उस समय सरयूदेवी वृजरानी से किसी प्रकार कम सुन्दरी नहीं दीख पड़ती थी। वर्ण में तनिक सा अन्तर था, पर यह ऐसा कोई 
बड़ा अंतर नहीं। उसे सरयूदेवी का प्रेम सच्चा और उत्साहपूर्ण जान पड़ता था, क्योंकि वह जब कभी बनारस जाने की चर्चा करता, तो सरयूदेवी फूट-फूटकर रोने लगती और कहती कि मुझे भी लेते चलना। मैं तुम्हारा संग न छोडूँगी। कहाँ यह प्रेम की तीव्रता व उत्साह का बाहुल्य और कहाँ विरजन की उदासीन सेवा और निर्दयतापूर्ण अभ्यर्थना ! 
    कमला अभी भलीभाँति ऑंखों को सेंकने भी न पाया था कि अकस्मात् माली ने आकर द्वार खटखटाया। अब काटो तो शरीर में रुधिर नहीं। चेहरे का रंग उड़ गया। सरयूदेवी से गिड़गिड़ाकर बोला- मैं कहाँ जाऊं?  सरयूदेवी का ज्ञान आप ही शून्य हो गया, घबराहट में मुख से शब्द तक न निकला। इतने में माली ने फिर किवाड़ खटखटाया। बेचारी सरयूदेवी विवश थी। उसने डरते-डरते किवाड़ खोल दिया। कमलाचरण एक कोनें में श्वास रोककर खड़ा हो गया।
    जिस प्रकार बलिदान का बकरा कटार के तले तड़पता है उसी प्रकार कोने में खड़े हुए कमला का कलेजा धज्ञड़क रहा था। वह अपने जीवन से निराश था और ईश्वर को सच्चे हृदय से स्मरण कर रहा था और कह रहा था कि इस बार इस आपत्ति से मुक्त हो जाऊंगा तो फिर कभी ऐसा काम न करुंगा।
    इतने में माली की दृष्टि उस पर  पड़ी, पहिले तो घबराया, फिर निकट आकर बोला- यह कौन खड़ा है?  यह कौन है ? 
    इतना सुनना था कि कमलाचरण झपटकर बाहर निकला और फाटक की ओर जी छोड़कर भागा। माली एक डंडा हाथ में लिये ‘लेना-लेना, भागने न पाये?’ कहता हुआ पीछे-पीछे दौड़ा। यह वह कमला है जो माली को पुरस्कार व पारितोषिक दिया करता था, जिससे माली सरकार और हुजूर कहकर बातें करता था। वही कमला आज उसी माली सम्मुख इस प्रकार जान लेकर भागा जाता है। पाप अग्नि का वह कुण्ड है जो आदर और मान, साहस और धैर्य को क्षण-भर में जलाकर भस्म कर देता है।
    कमलाचरण वृक्षों और लताओं की ओट में दौड़ता हुआ फाटक से बाहर निकला। सड़क पर ताँगा जा रहा था, जो बैठा और हाँफते-हाँफते अशक्त होकर गाड़ी के पटरे पर गिर पड़ा। यद्यपि माली ने फाटक भी पीछा न किया था, तथापि कमला प्रत्येक आने-जाने वाले पर चौंक-चौंककर दृष्टि  डालता थ, मानों सारा संसार शत्रु हो गया है। दुर्भाग्य ने एक और गुल खिलाया। स्टेशन पर पहुँचते ही घबराहट का मारा गाड़ी में जाकर बैठ गय, परन्तु उसे टिकट लेने की सुधि ही न रही और न उसे यह खबर थी कि मैं किधर जा रहा हूँ। वह इस समय इस नगर से भागना चाहता था, चाहे कहीं हो। कुछ दूर चला था कि अंग्रेज अफसर लालटेन लिये आता दिखाई दिया। उसके संग एक सिपाही भी था। वह यात्रियों का टिकट देखता चला आता था;  परन्तु कमला ने जान कि कोई पुलिस अफसर है। भय के मारे हाथ-पाँव सनसनाने लगे, कलेजा धड़कने लगा। जब अंग्रेज दसूरी गड़ियों में जाँच करता रहा, तब तक तो वह कलेजा कड़ा किये प्रेकार बैठा रहा, परन्तु ज्यों उसके डिब्बे का फाटक खुला कमला के हाथ-पाँव फूल गये, नेत्रों के सामने अंधेरा छा गया। उतावलेपन से दूसरी ओर का किवाड़ खोलकर चलती हुई रेलगाड़ी पर से नीचे कूद पडा। सिपाही और रेलवाले साहब ने उसे इस प्रकार कूदते देखा तो समझा कि कोई अभ्यस्त डाकू है, मारे हर्ष के फूले न समाये कि पारितोषिक अलग मिलेगा और वेतनोन्नति अलग होगी, झट लाल बत्ती दिखायी। तनिक देर में गाड़ी रुक गयी। अब गार्ड, सिपाही और टिकट वाले साहब कुछ अन्य मनुष्यों के सहित गाड़ी उतर गयी। अब गार्ड, सिपाही और टिकट वाले साहब कुछ अन्य मुनष्यों के सहित गाड़ी से उत्तर पड़े और लालटेन ले-लेकर इधर-उधर देखने लगे। किसी ने कहा-अब उसकी धून भी न मिलेगी, पक्का डकैत था। कोई बोला- इन लोगों को कालीजी का इष्ट रहता है, जो कुछ न कर दिखायें, थोड़ा हैं परन्तु गार्ड आगे ही बढ़ता गया। वेतन वुद्वि की आशा उसे आगे ही लिये जाती थी। यहाँ तक कि वह उस स्थान पर जा पहुँचा, जहाँ कमेला गाड़ी से कूदा था। इतने में सिपाही ने खड्डे की ओर सकंकेत करके कहा- देखो, वह श्वेत रंग की क्या वस्तु है ?  मुझे तो कोई मनुष्य-सा प्रतीत होता है और लोगों ने देखा और विश्वास हो गया कि अवश्य ही दुष्ट डाकू यहाँ छिपा हुआ है, चलकेर उसको घेर लो ताकि कहीं निकलने न पावे, तनिक सावधान रहना डाकू प्राणपर खेल जाते हैं। गार्ड साहब ने पिस्तौल सँभाली, मियाँ सिपाही ने लाठी तानी। कई स्त्रीयों ने जूते उतार कर हाथ में ले लिये कि कहीं आक्रमण कर बैठा तो भागने में सुभीता होगा। दो मनुष्यों ने ढेले उठा लिये कि दूर ही से लक्ष्य करेंगे। डाकू के निकट कौन जाय, किसे जी भारी है?  परन्तु जब लोगों ने समीप जाकर देखा तो न डाकू था, न डाकू भाई; किन्तु एक सभ्य-स्वरुप, सुन्दर वर्ण, छरहरे शरीर का नवयुवक पृथ्वी पर औंधे मुख पड़ा  है और उसके नाक और कान से धीरे-धीरे रुधिर बह रहा है।
    कमला ने इधर साँस तोड़ी और विरजन एक भयानक स्वप्न देखकर चौंक पड़ी। सरयूदेवी ने विरजन का सोहाग लूट लिया।

----------


## Rajeev

दु:ख-दशा

सौभाग्यवती स्त्री के लिए उसक पति संसार की सबसे प्यारी वस्तु होती है। वह उसी के लिए जीती और मारती है। उसका हँसना-बोलना उसी के प्रसन्न करने के लिए और उसका बनाव-श्रृंगार उसी को लुभाने के लिए होता है। उसका सोहाग जीवन है और सोहाग का उठ जाना उसके जीवन का अन्त है।
    कमलाचरण की अकाल-मृत्यु वृजरानी के लिए मृत्यु से कम न थी। उसके जीवन की आशाएँ और उमंगे सब मिट्टी मे मिल गयीं। क्या-क्या अभिलाषाएँ थीं और क्या हो गय?  प्रति-क्षण मृत कमलाचरण का चित्र उसके नेत्रों में भ्रमण करता रहता। यदि थोड़ी देर के लिए उसकी ऑखें झपक जातीं, तो उसका स्वरुप साक्षात नेत्रों कें सम्मुख आ जाता।
    किसी-किसी समय में भौतिक त्रय-तापों को किसी विशेष व्यक्ति या कुटुम्ब से प्रेम-सा हो जाता है। कमला का शोक शान्त भी न हुआ था बाबू श्यामाचरण की बारी आयी। शाखा-भेदन से वृक्ष को मुरझाया हुआ न देखकर इस बार दुर्देव ने मूल ही काट डाला। रामदीन पाँडे बडा दंभी मनुष्य था। जब तक डिप्टी साहब मझगाँव में थे, दबका बैठा रहा, परन्तु ज्योंही वे नगर को लौटे, उसी दिन से उसने उल्पात करना आरम्भ किया। सारा गाँव–का-गाँव उसका शत्रु था। जिस दृष्टि से मझगाँव वालों ने होली के दिन उसे देखा, वह दृष्टि उसके हृदय में काँटे की भाँति खटक रही थी। जिस मण्डल में माझगाँव स्थित था, उसके थानेदार साहब एक बडे घाघ और कुशल रिश्वती थे। सहस्रों की रकम पचा जायें, पर डकार तक न लें। अभियोग बनाने और प्रमाण गढ़ने में ऐसे अभ्यस्त थे कि बाट चलते मनुष्य को फाँस लें और वह फिर किसी के छुड़ाये न छूटे। अधिकार वर्ग उसक हथकण्डों से विज्ञ था, पर उनकी चतुराई और कार्यदक्षता के आगे किसी का कुछ बस न चलता था। रामदीन थानेदार साहब से मिला और अपने हृद्रोग की औषधि माँगी। उसक एक सप्ताह पश्चात् मझगाँव में डाका पड़ गया। एक महाजन नगर से आ रहा था। रात को नम्बरदार के यहाँ ठहरा। डाकुओं ने उसे लौटकर घर न जाने दिया। प्रात:काल थानेदार साहब तहकीकात करने आये और एक ही रस्सी में सारे गाँव को बाँधकर ले गये।
दैवात् मुकदमा बाबू श्यामाचारण की इजलास में पेश हुआ। उन्हें पहले से सारा कच्चा-चिट्ठा विदित था और ये थानेदार साहब बहुत दिनों से उनकी आंखों पर चढ़े हुए थे। उन्होंने ऐसी बाल की खाल निकाली की थानेदार साहब की पोल खुल गयी। छ: मास तक अभियोग चला और धूम से चला। सरकारी वकीलों ने बड़े-बड़े उपाय किये परन्तु घर के भेदी से क्या छिप सकता था? फल यह हुआ कि डिप्टी साहब ने सब अभियुक्तों को बेदाग छोड़ दिया और उसी दिन सायंकाल को थानेदार साहब मुअत्तल कर दिये गये।
    जब डिप्टी साहब फैसला सुनाकर लौटे, एक हितचिन्तक कर्मचारी ने कहा- हुजूर, थानेदार साहब से सावधान रहियेगा। आज बहुत झल्लाया हुआ था। पहले भी दो-तीन अफसरों को धोखा दे चुका है। आप पर अवश्य वार करेगा। डिप्टी साहब ने सुना और मुस्कराकर उस मुनष्य को धन्यवाद दिया; परन्तु अपनी रक्षा के लिए कोई विशेष यत्न न किया। उन्हें इसमें अपनी भीरुता जान पड़ती थी। राधा अहीर बड़ा अनुरोध करता रहा कि मै। आपके संग रहूँगा, काशी भर भी बहुत पीछे पड़ा रहा ; परन्तु उन्होंने किसी को संग न रखा। पहिले ही की तरह अपना काम करते रहे। 
    जालिम खाँ बात का धनी था, वह जीवन से हाथ धोकर बाबू श्यामाचरण के पीछे पड़ गया। एक दिन वे सैर करके शिवपुर से कुछ रात गये लौट रहे थे पागलखाने के निकट कुछ फिटिन का घोड़ा बिदकां गाड़ी रुक गयी और पलभर में जालिम खाँ ने एक वृक्ष की आड़ से पिस्तौल चलायी। पड़ाके का शब्द हुआ और बाबू श्यामाचरण के वक्षस्थल से गोली पार हो गयी। पागलखाने के सिपाही दौड़े। जालिम खाँ पकड़ लिय गया, साइस ने उसे भागने न दिया था। 
    इस दुर्घटनाओं ने उसके स्वभाव और व्यवहार में अकस्मात्र बड़ा भारी परिवर्तन कर दिया। बात-बात पर विरजन से चिढ़ जाती और कटूक्त्तियों से उसे जलाती। उसे यह भ्रम हो गया कि ये सब आपात्तियाँ इसी बहू की लायी हई है। यही अभागिन जब से घर आयी, घर का सत्यानाश हो गया। इसका पौरा बहुत निकृष्ट है। कई बार उसने खुलकर विरजन से कह भी दिया कि-तुम्हारे चिकने रुप ने मुझे ठग लिया। मैं क्या जानती थी कि तुम्हारे चरण ऐसे अशुभ हैं ! विरजन ये बातें सुनती और कलेजा थामकर रह जाती। जब दिन ही बुरे आ गये, तो भली बातें क्योंकर सुनने में आयें। यह आठों पहर का ताप उसे दु:ख के आंसू भी न बहाने देता। आँसूं तब निकलते है। जब कोई हितैषी हा और दुख को सुने। ताने और व्यंग्य की अग्नि से ऑंसू जल जाते हैं।
    एक दिन विरजन का चित्त बैठे-बैठे घर में ऐसा घबराया कि वह तनिक देर के लिए वाटिका में चली आयी। आह !  इस वाटिका में कैसे-कैसे आनन्द के दिन बीते थे !  इसका एक-एक पध मरने वाले के असीम प्रेम का स्मारक था। कभी वे दिन भी थे कि इन फूलों और पत्तियों को देखकर चित्त प्रफुल्लित होता था और सुरभित वायु चित्त को प्रमोदित कर देती थी। यही वह स्थल है, जहाँ अनेक सन्ध्याऍं प्रेमालाप में व्यतीत हुई थीं। उस समय पुष्पों की कलियाँ अपने कोमल अधरों से उसका स्वागत करती थीं। पर शोक! आज उनके मस्तक झुके हुए और अधर बन्द थे। क्या यह वही स्थान न था जहाँ ‘अलबेली मालिन’ फूलों के हार गूंथती थी?  पर भोली मालिन को क्या मालूम था कि इसी स्थान पर उसे अपने नेतरें से निकले हुए मोतियों को हाँर गूँथने पड़ेगें। इन्हीं विचारों में विरजन की दृष्टि उस कुंज की ओर उठ गयी जहाँ से एक बार कमलाचरण मुस्कराता हुआ निकला था, मानो वह पत्तियों का हिलना और उसके वस्तरें की झलक देख रही है। उससे मुख पर उसे समय मन्द-मन्द मुस्कान-सी प्रकट होती थी, जैसे गंगा में डूबते हुर्श्र्य की पीली और मलिन किणें का प्रतिबिम्ब पड़ता है। आचानक प्रेमवती ने आकर कर्णकटु शब्दों में कहा- अब आपका सैर करने का शौक हुआ है !

----------


## Rajeev

2

विरजन खड़ी हो गई और रोती हुई बोली-माता ! जिसे नारायण ने कुचला, उसे आप क्यों कुचलती हैं !
निदान प्रेमवती का चित्त वहाँ से ऐसा उचाट हुआ कि एक मास के भीतर सब सामान औने-पौने बेचकर मझगाँव चली गयी। वृजरानी को संग न लिया। उसका मुख देखने से उसे घृणा हो गयी थी। विरजन इस विस्तृत भवन में अकेली रह गयी। माधवी के अतिरिक्त अब उसका कोई हितैषी न रहा। सुवामा को अपनी मुँहबोली बेटी की विपत्तियों का ऐसा हीशेक हुआ, जितना अपनी बेटी का होता। कई दिन तक रोती रही और कई दिन बराबर उसे सझाने के लिए आती रही। जब विरजन अकेली रह गयी तो सुवमा ने चाहा हहक यह मेरे यहाँ उठ आये और सुख से रहे। स्वयं कई बार बुलाने गयी, पर विररजन किसी प्रकार जाने को राजी न हुई। वह सोचती थी कि ससुर को संसार से सिधारे भी तीन मास भी नहीं हुए, इतनी जल्दी यह घर सूना हो जायेगा, तो लोग कहेंगे कि उनके मरते ही सास और बेहु लड़ मरीं। यहाँ तक कि उसके इस हठ से सुवामा का मन मोटा हो गया।
मझगाँव में प्रेमवती ने एक अंधेर मचा रखी थी। असामियों को कटु वजन कहती। कारिन्दा के सिर पर जूती पटक दी। पटवारी को कोसा। राधा अहीर की गाय बलात् छीन ली। यहाँ कि गाँव वाले घबरा गये ! उन्होंने बाबू राधाचरण से शिकायत की। राधाचण ने यह समाचार सुना तो विश्वास हो गया कि अवश्य इन दुर्घटनाओं ने अम्माँ की बुद्वि भ्रष्ट कर दी है। इस समय किसी प्रकार इनका मन बहलाना चाहिए। सेवती को लिखा कि तुम माताजी के पास चली जाओ और उनके संग कुछ दिन रहो। सेवती की गोद में उन दिनों एक चाँद-सा बालक खेल रहा था और प्राणनाथ दो मास की छुट्टी लेकर दरभंगा से आये थे। राजा साहब के प्राइवेट सेक्रटेरी हो गये थे। ऐसे अवसर पर सेवती कैस आ सकती थी? तैयारियाँ करते-करते महीनों गुजर गये। कभी बच्चा बीमार पड़ गया, कभी सास रुष्ट हो गयी कभी साइत न बनी। निदान छठे महीने उसे अवकाश मिला। वह भी बड़े विपत्तियों से।
परन्तु प्रेमवती पर उसक आने का कुछ भी प्रभाव न पड़ा। वह उसके गले मिलकर रोयी भी नहीं, उसके बच्चे की ओर ऑंख उठाकर भी न देखा। उसक हृदय में अब ममता और प्रेम नाम-मात्र को भी न रह गयाञ। जैसे ईख से रस निकाल लेने पर केवल सीठी रह जाती है, उसकी प्रकार जिस मनुष्य के हृदय से प्रेम निकल गया, वह अस्थि-चर्म का एक ढेर रह जाता है। देवी-देवता का नाम मुख पर आते ही उसके तेवर बदल जाते थे। मझागाँव में जन्माष्टमी हुई। लोगों ने ठाकुरजी का व्रत रख और चन्दे से नाम कराने की तैयारियाँ करने लगे। परन्तु प्रेमवती ने ठीक जन्म के अवसर पर अपने घर की मूर्ति खेत से फिकवा दी। एकादशी ब्रत टूटा, देवताओं की पूजा छूटी। वह प्रेमवती अब प्रेमवती ही न थी।
सेवती ने ज्यों-त्यों करके यहाँ दो महीने काटे। उसका चित्त बहुत घबराता। कोई सखी-सहेली भी न थी, जिसके संग बैठकर दिन काटती। विरजन ने तुलसा को अपनी सखी बना लिया था। परन्तु सेवती का स्भव सरल न था। ऐसी स्त्रीयों से मेल-जोल करने में वह अपनी मानहानि समझती थी। तुलसा बेचारी कई बार आयी, परन्तु जब दख कि यह मन खोलकर नहीं मिलती तो आना-जाना छोड़ दिया।
तीन मास व्यतीत हो चुके थे। एक दिन सेवती दिन चढ़े तक सोती रही। प्राणनाथ ने रात को बहुत रुलाया था। जब नींद उचटी तो क्या देखती है कि प्रेमवती उसके बच्चे को गोद में लिय चूम रही है। कभी आखें से लगाती है , कभी छाती से चिपटाती है। सामने अंगीठी पर हलुवा पक रहा है। बच्चा उसकी ओर उंगली से संकेत करके उछलता है कि कटोरे में जा बैठूँ और गरम-गरम हलुवा चखूँ। आज उसक मुखमण्डल कमल की भाँति खिला हुआ है। शायद उसकी तीव्र दृष्टि ने यह जान लिया है कि प्रेमवती के शुष्क हृदय में प्रेमे ने आज फिर से निवास किया है। सेवती को विश्वास न हुआ। वह चारपाई पर पुलकित लोचनों से ताक रही थी मानों स्वप्न देख रही थी। इतने में प्रेमवती प्यार से बोली- उठो बेटी ! उठो ! दिन बहुत चढ़ आया है।
सेवती के रोंगटे खड़े हो गओ और आंखें भर आयी। आज बहुत दिनों के पश्चात माता के मुख से प्रेममय बचन सुने। झट उठ बैठी और माता के गले लिपट कर रोने लगी। प्रेमवती की खें से भी आंसू की झड़ी लग गयीय, सूखा वृक्ष हरा हुआ। जब दोनों के ऑंसू थमे तो प्रेमवती बोली-सित्तो ! तुम्हें आज यह बातें अचरज प्रतीत होती है ; हाँ बेटी, अचरज ही न। मैं कैसे रोऊं, जब आंखों में आंसू ही रहे? प्यार कहाँ से लाऊं जब कलेजा सूखकर पत्थर हो गया? ये सब दिनों के फेर हैं। ऑसू उनके साथ गये और कमला के साथ। अज न जाने ये दो बूँद कहाँ से निकल आये? बेटी ! मेरे सब अपराध क्षमा करना।
यह कहते-कहते उसकी ऑखें झपकने लगीं। सेवती घबरा गयी। माता हो बिस्तर पर लेटा दिया और पख झलने लगी। उस दिन से प्रेमवती की यह दशा हो गयी कि जब देखों रो रही है। बच्चे को एक क्षण लिए भी पास से दूर नहीं करती। महरियों से बोलती तो मुख से फूल झड़ते। फिर वही पहिले की सुशील प्रेमवती हो गयी। ऐसा प्रतीत होता था, मानो उसक हृदय पर से एक पर्दा-सा उठ गया है ! जब कड़ाके का जाड़ा पड़ता है, तो प्राय: नदियाँ बर्फ से ढँक जाती है। उसमें बसनेवाले जलचर बर्फ मे पर्दे के पीछे छिप जाते हैं, नौकाऍं फँस जाती है और मंदगति, रजतवर्ण प्राण-संजीवन जल-स्रोत का स्वरुप कुछ भी दिखायी नहीं देता है। यद्यपि बर्फ की चद्दर की ओट में वह मधुर निद्रा में अलसित पड़ा रहता था, तथापि जब गरमी का साम्राज्य होता है, तो बर्फ पिघल जाती है और रजतवर्ण नदी अपनी बर्फ का चद्दर उठा लेती है, फिर मछलियाँ और जलजन्तु आ बहते हैं, नौकाओं के पाल लहराने लगते हैं और तट पर मनुष्यों और पक्षियों का जमघट हो जाता है।
परन्तु प्रेमवती की यह दशा बहुत दिनों तक स्थिर न रही। यह चेतनता मानो मृत्यु का सन्देश थी। इस चित्तोद्विग्नता ने उसे अब तक जीवन-कारावास में रखा था, अन्था प्रेमवती जैसी कोमल-हृदय स्त्री विपत्तियों के ऐसे झोंके कदापि न सह सकती।
सेवती ने चारों ओर तार दिलवाये कि आकर माताजी को देख जाओ पर कहीं से कोई न आया। प्राणनाथ को छुट्टी न मिली, विरजन बीमार थी, रहे राधाचरण। वह नैनीताल वायु-परिवर्तन करने गये हुए थे। प्रेमवती को पुत्र ही को देखने की लालसा थी, पर जब उनका पत्र आ गया कि इस समय मैं नहीं आ सकता, तो उसने एक लम्बी साँस लेकर ऑंखे मूँद ली, और ऐसी सोयी कि फिर उठना नसीब न हुआ !

----------


## Rajeev

मन का प्राबल्य

मानव हृदय एक रहस्यमय वस्तु है। कभी तो वह लाखों की ओर ऑख उठाकर नहीं देखता और कभी कौड़ियों पर फिसल पड़ता है। कभी सैकड़ों निर्दषों की हत्या पर आह ‘तक’ नहीं करता और कभी एक बच्चे को देखकर रो देता है। प्रतापचन्द्र और कमलाचरण में यद्यपि सहोदर भाइयों का-सा प्रेम था, तथापि कमला की आकस्मिक मृत्यु का जो शोक चाहिये वह न हुआ। सुनकर वह चौंक अवश्य पड़ा और थोड़ी देर के लिए उदास भी हुआ, पर शोक जो किसी सच्चे मित्र की मृत्यु से होता है उसे न हुआ। निस्संदेह वह विवाह के पूर्व ही से विरजन को अपनी समझता था तथापि इस विचार में उसे पूर्ण सफलता कभी प्राप्त न हुई। समय-समय पर उसका विचार इस पवित्र सम्बन्ध की सीमा का उल्लंघन कर जाता था। कमलाचरण से उसे स्वत: कोई प्रेम न था। उसका जो कुछ आदर, मान और प्रेम वह करता था, कुछ तो इस विचार से कि विरजन सुनकर प्रसन्न होगी और इस विचार से कि सुशील की मृत्यु का प्रायश्चित इसी प्रकार हो सकता है। जब विरजन ससुराल चली आयी, तो अवश्य कुछ दिनों प्रताप ने उसे अपने ध्यान में न आने दिया, परन्तु जब से वह उसकी बीमारी का समाचार पाकर बनारस गया था और उसकी भेंट ने विरजन पर संजीवनी बूटी का काम किया था, उसी दिन से प्रताप को विश्वास हो गया था कि विरजन के हृदय में कमला ने वह स्थान नहीं पाया जो मेरे लिए नियत था।
    प्रताप ने विरजन को परम करणापूर्ण शोक-पत्र लिखा पर पत्र लिख्ता जाता था और सोचता जाता था कि इसका उस पर क्या प्रभाव होगा?  सामान्यत: समवेदना प्रेम को प्रौढ़ करती है। क्या आश्चर्य है जो यह पत्र कुछ काम कर जाय? इसके अतिरिक्त उसकी धार्मिक प्रवृति ने विकृत रुप धारण करके उसके मन में यह मिथ्या विचार उत्पन्न किया कि ईश्वर ने मेरे प्रेम की प्रतिष्ठा की और कमलाचरण को मेरे मार्ग से हटा दिया, मानो यह आकाश से आदेश मिला है कि अब मैं विरजन से अपने प्रेम का पुरस्कार लूँ। प्रताप यह जो जानता था कि विरजन से किसी ऐसी बात की आशा करना, जो सदाचार और सभ्यता से बाल बराबर भी हटी हुई हो, मूर्खता है। परन्तु उसे विश्वास था कि सदाचार और सतीत्व के सीमान्तर्गत यदि मेरी कामनाएँ पूरी हो सकें, तो विरजन अधिक समय तक मेरे साथ निर्दयता नहीं कर सकती।
    एक मास तक ये विचार उसे उद्विग्न करते रहे। यहाँ तक कि उसके मन में विरजन से एक बार गुप्त भेंट करने की प्रबल इच्छा भी उत्पन्न हुई। वह यह जानता था कि अभी विरजन के हृदय पर तात्कालिकघव है और यदि मेरी किसी बात या किसी व्यवहार से मेरे मन की दुश्चेष्टा की गन्ध निकली, तो मैं विरजन की दृष्टि से हमश के लिए गिर जाँऊगा। परन्तु जिस प्रकार कोई चोर रुपयों की राशि देखकर धैर्य नहीं रख सकता है, उसकी प्रकार प्रताप अपने मन को न रोक सका। मनुष्य का प्रारब्ध बहुत कुछ अवसर के हाथ से रहता है। अवसर उसे भला नहीं मानता है और बुरा भी। जब तक कमलाचरण जीवित था, प्रताप के मन में कभी इतना सिर उठाने को साहस न हुआ था। उसकी मृत्यु ने मानो उसे यह अवसर दे दिया। यह स्वार्थपता का मद यहाँ तक बढ़ा कि एक दिन उसे ऐसाभस होने लगा, मानों विरजन मुझे स्मरण कर रही है। अपनी व्यग्रता से वह विरजन का अनुमान करेन लगा। बनारस जाने का इरादा पक्का हो गया। 
    दो बजे थे। रात्रि का समय था। भयावह सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। निद्रा ने सारे नगर पर एक घटाटोप चादर फैला रखी थी। कभी-कभी वृक्षों की सनसनाहट सुनायी दे जाती थी। धुआं और वृक्षों पर एक काली चद्दर की भाँति लिपटा हुआ था और सड़क पर लालटेनें धुऍं की कालिमा में ऐसी दृष्टि  गत होती थीं जैसे बादल में छिपे हुए तारे। प्रतापचन्द्र रेलगाड़ी पर से उतरा। उसका कलेजा बांसों उछल रहा था और हाथ-पाँव काँप रहे थे। वह जीवन में पहला ही अवसर था कि उसे पाप का अनुभव हुआ! शोक है कि  हृदय की यह दशा अधिक समय तक स्थिर नहीं रहती। वह दुर्गन्ध-मार्ग को पूरा कर लेती है। जिस मनुष्य ने कभी मदिरा नहीं पी, उसे उसकी दुर्गन्ध से घृणा होती है। जब प्रथम बार पीता है, तो घण्टें उसका मुख कड़वा रहता है और वह आश्चर्य करता है कि क्यों लोग ऐसी विषैली और कड़वी वस्तु पर आसक्त हैं। पर थोड़े ही दिनों में उसकी घृणा दूर हो जाती है और वह भी लाल रस का दास बन जाता है। पाप का स्वाद मदिरा से कहीं अधिक भंयकर होता है।
    प्रतापचन्द्र अंधेरे में धीरे-धीरे जा रहा था। उसके पाँव पेग से नहीं उठते थे क्योंकि पाप ने उनमें बेड़ियाँ डाल दी थी। उस आहलाद का, जो ऐसे अवसर पर गति को तीव्र कर देता है, उसके मुख पर कोई लक्षण न था। वह चलते-चलते रुक जाता और कुछ सोचकर आगे बढ़ता था। प्रेत उसे पास के खड्डे में कैसा लिये जाता है? 
    प्रताप का सिर धम-धम कर रहा था और भय से उसकी पिंडलियाँ काँप रही थीं। सोचता-विचारता घण्टे भर में मुन्शी श्यामाचरण के विशाल भवन के सामने जा पहुँचा। आज अन्धकार में यह भवन बहुत ही भयावह प्रतीत होता था, मानो पाप का पिशाच सामने खड़ा है। प्रताप दीवार की ओट में खड़ा हो गया, मानो किसी ने उसक पाँव बाँध दिये हैं। आध घण्टे तक वह यही सोचता रहा कि लौट चलूँ या भीतर जाँऊ?  यदि किसी ने देख लिया बड़ा ही अनर्थ होगा। विरजन मुझे देखकर मन में क्या सोचेगी?  कहीं ऐसा न हो कि मेरा यह व्यवहार मुझे सदा के लिए उसकी द्ष्टि से गिरा दे। परन्तु इन सब सन्देहों पर पिशाच का आकर्षण प्रबल हुआ।  इन्द्रियों के वश में होकर मनुष्य को भले-बुरे का ध्यान नहीं रह जाता। उसने चित्त को दृढ़ किया। वह इस कायरता पर अपने को धिक्कार देने लगा, तदन्तर घर में पीछे की ओर जाकर वाटिका की चहारदीवारी से फाँद गया। वाटिका से घर जाने  के लिए एक छोटा-सा द्वार था। दैवयेग से वह इस समय खुला हुआ था। प्रताप को यह शकुन-सा प्रतीत हुआ। परन्तु वस्तुत: यह अधर्म का द्वार था। भीतर जाते हुए प्रताप के हाथ थर्राने लगे। हृदय इस वेग से धड़कता था; मानो वह छाती से बाहर निकल पड़ेगा। उसका दम घुट रहा था। धर्म ने अपना सारा बल लगा दिया। पर मन का प्रबल वेग न रुक सका। प्रताप द्वार के भीतर प्रविष्ट हुआ। आंगन में तुलसी के चबूतरे के पास चोरों की भाति खड़ा सोचने लगा कि विरजन से क्योंकर भेंट होगी?  घर के सब किवाड़ बन्द है? क्या विरजन भी यहाँ से चली गयी?  अचानक उसे एक बन्द दरवाजे की दरारों से प्रेकाश की झलक दिखाई दी। दबे पाँव उसी दरार में ऑंखें लगाकर भीतर का दृश्य देखने लगा।
    विरजन एक सफेद साड़ी पहले, बाल खोले, हाथ में लेखनी लिये भूमि पर बैठी थी और दीवार की ओर देख-देखकर कागेज पर लिखती जाती थी, मानो कोई कवि विचार के समुद्र से मोती निकाल रहा है। लखनी दाँतों तले दबाती, कुछ सोचती और लिखती फिर थोड़ी देर के पश्चात् दीवार की ओर ताकने लगती। प्रताप बहुत देर तक श्वास रोके हुए यह विचित्र दृश्य देखता रहा। मन उसे बार-बार ठोकर देता, पर यह र्धम का अन्तिम गढ़ था। इस बार धर्म का पराजित होना मानो हृदाम में पिशाच का स्थान पाना था। धर्म ने इस समय प्रताप को उस खड्डे में गिरने से बचा लिया, जहाँ से आमरण उसे निकलने का सौभाग्य न होता। वरन् यह कहना उचित होगा कि पाप के खड्डे से बचानेवाला इस समय धर्म न था, वरन् दुष्परिणाम और लज्जा का भय ही था। किसी-किसी समय जब हमारे सदभाव पराजित हो जाते हैं, तब दुष्परिणाम का भय ही हमें कर्त्तव्यच्युत होने से बचा लेता है। विरजन को पीले बदन पर एक ऐसा तेज था, जो उसके हृदय की स्वच्छता और विचार की उच्चता का परिचय दे रहा था। उसके मुखमण्डल की उज्ज्वलता और दृष्टि की पवित्रता में वह अग्नि थी ; जिसने प्रताप की दुश्चेष्टाओं को क्षणमात्र में भस्म कर दिया ! उसे ज्ञान हो गया और अपने आत्मिक पतन पर ऐसी लज्जा उत्पन्न हुई कि वहीं खड़ा रोने लगा।
    इन्द्रियों ने जितने निकृष्ट विकार उसके हृदय में उत्पन्न कर दिये थे, वे सब इस दृश्य ने इस प्रकार लोप कर दिये, जैसे उजाला अंधेरे को दूर कर देता है। इस समय उसे यह इच्छा हुई कि विरजन के चरणों पर गिरकर अपने अपराधों की क्षमा माँगे। जैसे किसी महात्मा संन्यासी के सम्मुख जाकर हमारे चित्त की दशा हो जाती है, उसकी प्रकार प्रताप के हृदय में स्वत: प्रायश्चित के विचार उत्पन्न हुए। पिशाच यहाँ तक लाया, पर आगे न ले जा सका। वह उलटे पाँवों फिरा और ऐसी तीव्रता से वाटिका में आया और चाहरदीवारी से कूछा, मानो उसका कोई पीछा करता है।
    अरूणोदय का समय हो गया था, आकाश मे तारे झिलमिला रहे थे और चक्की का घुर-घुर शब्द र्कणगोचर हो रहा था। प्रताप पाँव दबाता, मनुष्यों की ऑंखें बचाता गंगाजी की ओर चला। अचानक उसने सिर पर हाथ रखा तो टोपी का पता न था और जेब जेब में घड़ी ही दिखाई  दी। उसका कलेजा सन्न-से हो गया। मुहॅ से एक हृदय-वेधक आह निकल पड़ी। 
    कभी-कभी जीवन में ऐसी घटनाँए हो जाती है, जो क्षणमात्र में मनुष्य का रुप पलट देती है। कभी माता-पिता की एक तिरछी चितवन पुत्र को सुयश के उच्च शिखर पर पहुँचा देती है और कभी स्त्री की एक शिक्षा पति के ज्ञान-चक्षुओं को खोल देती है। गर्वशील पुरुष अपने सगों की दृष्टियों में अपमानित होकर संसार का भार बनना नहीं चाहते। मनुष्य जीवन में ऐसे अवसर ईश्वरदत्त होते हैं। प्रतापचन्द्र के जीवन में भी वह शुभ अवसर था, जब वह संकीर्ण गलियों में होता हुआ गंगा किनारे आकर बैठा और शोक तथा लज्जा के अश्रु प्रवाहित करने लगा। मनोविकार की प्रेरणाओं ने उसकी अधोगति में कोई कसर उठा न रखी थी परन्तु उसके लिए यह कठोर कृपालु गुरु की ताड़ना प्रमाणित हुई। क्या यह अनुभवसिद्व नहीं है कि विष भी समयानुसार अमृत का काम करता है ?
    जिस प्रकार वायु का झोंका सुलगती हुई अग्नि को दहका देता है, उसी प्रकार बहुधा हृदय में दबे हुए उत्साह को भड़काने के लिए किसी बाह्य उद्योग की आवश्यकता होती है। अपने दुखों का अनुभव और दूसरों की आपत्ति का दृश्य बहुधा वह वैराग्य उत्पन्न करता है जो सत्संग, अध्ययन और मन की प्रवृति से भी संभव नहीं। यद्यपि प्रतापचन्द्र के मन में उत्तम और निस्वार्थ जीवन व्यतीत करने का विचार पूर्व ही से था, तथापि मनोविकार के धक्के ने वह काम एक ही क्षण में पूरा कर दिया, जिसके पूरा होने में वर्ष लगते। साधारण दशाओं में जाति-सेवा उसके जीवन का एक गौण कार्य होता, परन्तु इस चेतावनी ने सेवा को उसके जीवन का प्रधान उद्देश्य बना दिया। सुवामा की हार्दिक अभिलाषा पूर्ण होने के सामान पैदा हो गये। क्या इन घटनाओं के अन्तर्गत कोई अज्ञात प्रेरक शाक्ति थी? कौन कह सकता है?

----------


## Rajeev

विदुषी वृजरानी

जब से मुंशी संजीवनलाल तीर्थ यात्रा को निकले और प्रतापचन्द्र प्रयाग चला गया उस समय से सुवामा के जीवन में बड़ा अन्तर हो गया था। वह ठेके के कार्य को उन्नत करने लगी। मुंशी संजीवनलाल के समय में भी व्यापार में इतनी उन्नति नहीं हुई थी। सुवामा रात-रात भर बैठी ईंट-पत्थरों से माथा लड़ाया करती और गारे-चूने की चिंता में व्याकुल रहती। पाई-पाई का हिसाब समझती और कभी-कभी स्वयं कुलियों के कार्य की देखभाल करती। इन कार्यो में उसकी ऐसी प्रवृति हुई कि दान और व्रत से भी वह पहले का-सा प्रेम न रहा। प्रतिदिन आय वृद्वि होने पर भी सुवामा ने व्यय किसी प्रकार का न बढ़ाया। कौड़ी-कौड़ी दाँतो से पकड़ती और यह सब इसलिए कि प्रतापचन्द्र धनवान हो जाए और अपने जीवन-पर्यन्त सान्नद रहे।
    सुवामा को अपने होनहार पुत्र पर अभिमान था।  उसके जीवन की गति देखकर उसे विश्वास हो गया था कि मन में जो अभिलाषा रखकर मैंने पुत्र माँगा था, वह अवश्य पूर्ण होगी। वह कालेज के प्रिंसिपल और प्रोफेसरों से प्रताप का समाचार गुप्त रीति से लिया करती थी ओर उनकी सूचनाओं का अध्ययन उसके लिए एक रसेचक कहानी के तुल्य था। ऐसी दशा में प्रयाग से प्रतापचन्द्र को लोप हो जाने का तार पहुँचा मानों उसके हुदय पर वज्र का गिरना था। सुवामा एक ठण्डी साँसे ले, मस्तक पर हाथ रख बैठ गयी। तीसरे दिन प्रतापचन्द्र की पुस्त, कपड़े और सामग्रियाँ भी आ पहुँची, यह घाव पर नमक का छिड़काव था।
    प्रेमवती के मरे का समाचार पाते ही प्राणनाथ पटना से और राधाचरण नैनीताल से चले। उसके जीते-जी आते तो भेंट हो जाती, मरने पर आये तो उसके शव को भी देखने को सौभाग्य न हुआ। मृतक-संस्कार बड़ी धूम से किया गया। दो सप्ताह गाँव में बड़ी धूम-धाम रही। तत्पश्चात् मुरादाबाद चले गये और प्राणनाथ ने पटना जाने की तैयारी प्रारम्भ कर दी। उनकी इच्छा थी कि स्त्रीको प्रयाग पहुँचाते हुए पटना जायँ। पर सेवती ने हठ किया कि जब यहाँ तक आये हैं, तो विरजन के पास भी अवश्य चलना चाहिए नहीं तो उसे बड़ा दु:ख होगा। समझेगी कि मुझे असहाय जानकर इन लोगों ने भी त्याग दिया।
सेवती का इस उचाट भवन मे आना मानो पुष्पों में सुगन्ध में आना था। सप्ताह भर के लिए सुदिन का शुभागमन हो गया। विरजन बहुत प्रसन्न हुई और खूब रोयी। माधवी ने मुन्नू को अंक में लेकर बहुत प्यार किया।
    प्रेमवती के चले जाने पर विरजन उस गृह में अकेली रह गई थी। केवल माधवी उसके पास थी। हृदय-ताप और मानसिक दु:ख ने उसका वह गुण प्रकट कर दिया, जा अब तक गुप्त था। वह काव्य और पद्य-रचना का अभ्यास करने लगी। कविता सच्ची भावनाओं का चित्र है और सच्ची भावनाएँ चाहे वे दु:ख हों या सुख की, उसी समय सम्पन्न होती हैं जब हम दु:ख या सुख का अनुभव करते हैं। विरजन इन दिनों रात-रात बैठी भाष में अपने मनोभावों के मोतियों की माला गूँथा करती। उसका एक-एक शब्द करुणा और वैराग्य से परिवूर्ण होता थां अन्य कवियों के मनों में मित्रों की वहा-वाह और काव्य-प्रेतियों के साधुवाद से उत्साह पैदा होता है, पर विरजन अपनी दु:ख कथा अपने ही मन को सुनाती थी।
    सेवती को आये दो- तीन दिन बीते थे। एक दिन विरजन से कहा- मैं तुम्हें बहुधा किसी ध्यान में मग्न देखती हूँ और कुछ लिखते भी पाती हूँ। मुझे न बताओगी? विरजन लज्जित हो गयी। बहाना करने लगी कि कुछ नहीं, यों ही जी कुछ उदास रहता है। सेवती ने कहा-मैंन मानूँगी। फिर वह विरजनका बाक्स उठा लायी, जिसमें कविता के दिव्य मोती रखे हुए थे। विवश होकर विरजन ने अपने नय पद्य सुनाने शुरु किये। मुख से प्रथम पद्य का निकलना था कि सेवती के रोएँ खड़े हो गये और जब तक सारा पद्य समाप्त न हुआ, वह तन्मय होकर सुनती रही। प्राणनाथ की संगति ने उसे काव्य का रसिक बना दिया था। बार-बार उसके नेत्र भर आते। जब विरजन चुप हो गयी तो एक समाँ बँधा हुआ था मानों को कोई मनोहर राग अभी थम गया है। सेवती ने विरजन को कण्ठ से लिपटा लिया, फिर उसे छोड़कर दौड़ी हुई  प्राणनाथ के पास गयी, जैसे कोई नया बच्चा नया खिलोना पाकर हर्ष से दौड़ता हुआ अपने साथियों को दिखाने जाता है। प्राणनाथ अपने अफसर को प्रार्थना-पत्र लिख रहे थे कि मेरी माता अति पीड़िता हो गयी है, अतएव सेवा में प्रस्तुत होने में विलम्ब हुआ। आशा करता हूँ कि एक सप्ताह का आकस्मिक अवकाश प्रदान किया जायगा। सेवती को देखकर चट आपना प्रार्थना-पत्र छिपा लिया और मुस्कराये। मनुष्य कैसा धूर्त है! वह अपने आपको भी धोख देने से नहीं चूकता।
सेवती- तनिक भीतर चलो, तुम्हें विरजन की कविता सुनवाऊं, फड़क उठोगे। 
    प्राण0- अच्छा, अब उन्हें कविता की चाट हुई है? उनकी भाभी तो गाया करती थी – तुम तो श्याम बड़े बेखबर हो।
    सेवती- तनिक चलकर सुनो, तो पीछे हॅंसना। मुझे तो उसकी कविता पर आश्चर्य हो रहा है। 
    प्राण0- चलो, एक पत्र लिखकर अभी आता हूं। 
    सेवती- अब यही मुझे अच्छा नहीं लगता। मैं आपके पत्र नोच डालूंगी। 
    सेवती प्राणनाथ को घसीट ले आयी। वे अभी तक यही जानते थे कि विरजन ने कोई सामान्य भजन बनाया होगा। उसी को सुनाने के लिए व्याकुल हो रही होगी। पर जब भीतर आकर बैठे और विरजन ने लजाते हुए अपनी भावपूर्ण कविता ‘प्रेम की मतवाली’ पढ़नी आरम्भ की तो महाशय के नेत्र खुल गये। पद्य क्या था, हृदय के दुख की एक धारा और प्रेम –रहस्य की एक कथा थी। वह सुनते थे और मुग्ध होकर झुमते थे। शब्दों की एक-एक योजना पर, भावों के एक-एक उदगार पर लहालोट हुए जाते थे। उन्होंने बहुतेरे कवियां के काव्य देखे थे, पर यह उच्च विचार, यह नूतनता, यह भावोत्कर्ष कहीं दीख न पड़ा था। वह समय चित्रित हो रहा था जब अरुणोदय के पूर्व मलयानिल लहराता हुआ चलता है, कलियां विकसित होती हैं, फूल महकते हैं और आकाश पर हल्की लालिमा छा जाती है। एक –एक शब्द में नवविकसित पुष्पों की शोभा और हिमकिरणों की शीतलता विद्यमान थी। उस पर विरजन का सुरीलापन और ध्वनि की मधुरता सोने में सुगन्ध थी। ये छन्द थे, जिन पर विरजन ने हृदय को दीपक की भॉँति जलाया था। प्राणनाथ प्रहसन के उद्देश्य से आये थे। पर जब वे उठे तो वस्तुत: ऐसा प्रतीत होता था, मानो छाती से हृदय निकल गया है। एक दिन उन्होंने विरजन से कहा- यदि तुम्हारी कविताऍं छपे, तो उनका बहुत आदर हो।
    विरजन ने सिर नीचा करके कहा- मुझे विश्वास नहीं कि कोई  इनको पसन्द करेगा।
    प्राणनाथ- ऐसा संभव ही नहीं। यदि हृदयों में कुछ भी रसिकता है तो तुम्हारे काव्य की अवश्य प्रतिष्ठा होगी। यदि ऐसे लोग विद्यमान हैं, जो पुष्पों की सुगन्ध से आनन्दित हो जाते हैं, जो पक्षियों के कलरव और चाँदनी की मनोहारिणी छटा का आनन्द उठा सकते हैं, तो वे तुम्हारी कविता को अवश्य हृदय में स्थान देंगे। विरजन के ह्दय मे वह गुदगुदी उत्पन्न हुई जो प्रत्येक कवि को अपने काव्यचिन्तन की प्रशंसा मिलने पर, कविता के मुद्रित होने के विचार से होती है। यद्यपि  वह नहीं–नहीं करती रही, पर वह, ‘नहीं’, ‘हाँ’ के समान थी। प्रयाग से उन दिनों ‘कमला’ नाम की अच्छी पत्रिका निकलती थी। प्राणनाथ ने ‘प्रेम की मतवाली’ को वहां भेज दिया। सम्पादक एक काव्य–रसिक महानुभाव थे कविता पर हार्दिक धन्यवाद दिया ओर जब यह कविता प्रकाशित हुई, तो साहित्य–संसार में धूम मच गयी। कदाचित ही किसी कवि को प्रथम ही बार ऐसी ख्याति मिली हो। लोग पढते और विस्मय से एक-दूसरे का मुंह ताकते थे। काव्य–प्रेमियों मे कई सप्ताह तक मतवाली बाला के चर्चे रहे। किसी को विश्वास ही न आता था कि यह एक नवजात कवि की रचना है। अब प्रति मास ‘कमला’ के पृष्ठ विरजन की कविता से सुशोभित होने लगे और ‘भारत महिला’ को लोकमत ने कवियों के सम्मानित पद पर पहुंचा दिया। ‘भारत महिला’ का नाम बच्चे-बच्चे की जिहवा पर चढ गया। को इस समाचार-पत्र या पत्रिका ‘भारत महिला’ को ढूढने लगते। हां, उसकी दिव्य शक्तिया अब किसी को विस्मय में न डालती उसने स्वयं कविता का आदर्श उच्च कर दिया था। 
    तीन वर्ष तक किसी को कुछ भी पता न लगा कि ‘भारत महिला’ कौन है। निदान प्राण नाथ से न रहा गया। उन्हें विरजन पर भक्ति  हो गयी थी। वे कई मांस से उसका जीवन –चरित्र लिखने की धुन में थे। सेवती के द्वारा धीरे-धीरे  उन्होनें उसका सब जीवन चरित्र  ज्ञात कर दिया और ‘भारत महिला’ के शीर्षक से एक प्रभाव–पूरित लेख लिया। प्राणनाथ ने पहिले लेख न लिखा था, परन्तु श्रद्वा ने अभ्यास की कमी पूरी कर दी थी। लेख अतयन्त रोचक, समालोचनातमक और भावपूर्ण था।
    इस लेख का मुदित होना था कि विरजन  को चारों तरफ से प्रतिष्ठा के उपहार मिलने लगे। राधाचरण मुरादाबाद से उसकी भेंट को आये। कमला, उमादेवी, चन्द्रकुवंर और सखिया जिन्होनें उसे विस्मरण कर दिया था प्रतिदिन  विरजन के दशर्नों  को आने लगी। बडे बडे  गणमान्य सज्ज्न जो ममता  के अभीमान से  हकिमों के सम्मुख सिर न झुकाते, विरजन के द्वार पर दशर्न  को आते थे। चन्द्रा स्वयं तो न आ सकी, परन्तु  पत्र में लिखा – जो चाहता है कि तुम्हारे चरणें पर सिर रखकर घंटों रोऊँ।

----------


## Rajeev

माधवी 

कभी–कभी वन के फूलों में वह सुगन्धित और रंग-रुप मिल जाता है जो सजी हुई वाटिकाओं को कभी प्राप्त नहीं हो सकता। माधवी थी तो एक मूर्ख और दरिद्र मनुष्य की लड़की, परन्तु विधाता ने उसे नारियों के सभी उत्तम गुणों से सुशोभित कर दिया था। उसमें शिक्षा सुधार को ग्रहण करने की विशेष योग्यता थी।  माधवी और विरजन का मिलाप उस समय हुआ जब विरजन ससुराल आयी। इस भोली–भाली कन्या ने उसी समय से विरजन के संग असधारण प्रीति प्रकट करनी आरम्भ की। ज्ञात नहीं, वह उसे देवी समझती थी या क्या? परन्तु कभी उसने विरजन के विरुद्व एक शब्द भी मुख से न निकाला। विरजन भी उसे अपने संग सुलाती और अच्छी–अच्छी रेशमी वस्त्र पहिनाती इससे अधिक प्रीति वह अपनी छोटी भगिनी से भी नहीं कर सकती थी। चित्त का चित्त से सम्बन्ध होता है। यदि प्रताप को वृजरानी से हार्दिक समबन्ध था तो वृजरानी  भी प्रताप के प्रेम में पगी हुई थी। जब कमलाचरण से उसके विवाह की बात पक्की  हुई जो वह प्रतापचन्द्र से कम दुखी न हुई। हां लज्जावश उसके हृदय  के भाव कभी प्रकट न होते थे। विवाह हो जाने के पश्चात उसे नित्य चिन्ता रहती थी कि प्रतापचन्द्र के पीडित हृदय को कैसे तसल्ली दूं? मेरा जीवन तो इस भांति आनन्द से बीतता है। बेचारे प्रताप के ऊपर न जाने कैसी बीतती होगी। माधवी उन दिनों ग्यारहवें वर्ष में थी। उसके रंग–रुप की सुन्दरता, स्वभाव और गुण देख–देखकर आश्चर्य होता था। विरजन को अचानक यह ध्यान आया कि क्या मेरी माधवी  इस योगय नहीं कि प्रताप उसे अपने कण्ठ  का हार बनाये? उस दिन से वह माधवी के सुधार और प्यार में और भी अधिक प्रवृत हो गयी थी वह सोच-सोचकर मन –ही मन-फूली न समाती कि जब माधवी सोलह–सत्रह वर्ष की हो जायेगी, तब मैं प्रताप के पास जाऊंगी  और उससे हाथ जोडकर कहूंगी कि माधवी मेरी बहिन है। उसे आज से तुम अपनी चेरी समझो क्या प्रताप मेरी बात टाल देगें? नहीं– वे ऐसा नहीं कर सकते। आनन्द तो तब है जब कि चाची स्वयं माधवी को अपनी बहू बनाने की मुझसे इच्छा करें। इसी विचार से विरजन ने प्रतापचन्द्र के प्रशसनीय गुणों का चित्र माधवी के हृदय में खींचना आरम्भ कर दिया था, जिससे कि उसका रोम-रोम प्रताप के प्रेम में पग जाय। वह जब प्रतापचन्द्र का वर्णन करने लगती तो स्वत: उसके शब्द असामान्य रीति से मधुर और सरस हो जाते। शनै:-शनै: माधवी का कामल हृदय प्रेम–रस का आस्वादन करने लगा। दर्पण  में बाल पड़ गया। 
    भोली माधवी सोचने लगी, मैं कैसी भाग्यवती हूं। मुझे ऐसे स्वामी मिलेंगें जिनके चरण धोने के योग्य भी मैं नहीं हूं, परन्तु क्या वें मुझे अपनी  चेरी बनायेगें? कुछ तो, मैं अवश्य उनकी दासी बनूंगी और यदि प्रेम में कुछ आकषर्ण है, तो मैं उन्हें अवश्य अपना बना लूंगी। परन्तु उस बेचारी को क्या मालूम था कि ये आशाएं शोक बनकर  नेत्रों  के मार्ग से बह जायेगी ? उसको पन्द्रहवां पूरा भी न हुआ था कि विरजन पर गृह-विनाश की आपत्तियां आ पडी। उस आंधी के झोंकें ने माधवी की इस कल्पित पुष्प वाठिका  का सत्यानाश कर दिया। इसी बीच में प्रताप चन्द्र के लोप होने का समाचार मिला। आंधी ने जो कुछ अवशिष्ठ रखा था वह भी इस अग्नि  ने जलाकर भस्म कर दिया। 
    परन्तु मानस कोई वस्तु है, तो माधवी प्रतापचन्द्र की स्त्री  बन चुकी थी। उसने अपना तन और मन उन्हें समर्पण  कर दिया। प्रताप को ज्ञान नहीं। परन्तु उन्हें ऐसी अमूल्य वस्तु मिली, जिसके बराबर संसार में कोई वस्तु नहीं तुल सकती। माधवी ने केवल एक बार प्रताप  को देखा था और केवल एक ही बार उनके अमृत–वचन सुने थे। पर इसने  उस चित्र को और भी उज्जवल कर दिया था, जो उसके हृदय  पर पहले  ही विरजन ने खींच  रखा था। प्रताप को पता नहीं था, पर माधवी उसकी प्रेमाग्नि में दिन-प्रतिदिन घुलती जाती है। उस दिन से कोई ऐसा व्रत नहीं था, जो माधवी  न रखती हो , कोई ऐसा देवता नहीं था, जिसकी वह पूजा न करती हो और  वह सब इसलिए कि ईश्वर प्रताप  को  जहां कहीं वे हों कुशल से रखें। इन प्रेम–कल्पनाओं ने उस बालिका को और अधिक दृढ सुशील और कोमल बना दिया। शायद उसके चित ने यह निणर्य कर लिया था कि मेरा विवाह प्रतापचन्द्र से हो चुका। विरजन उसकी यह दशा देखती और रोती कि यह आग मेरी ही लगाई  हुई है। यह नवकुसुम  किसके कण्ठ  का हार बनेगा? यह किसकी होकर रहेगी? हाय रे जिस चीज को मैंने इतने परिश्रम से अंकुरित किया और मधुक्षीर से सींचा, उसका फूल  इस प्रकार शाखा  पर ही कुम्हलाया जाता है। विरजन तो भला कविता करने में उलझी रहती, किन्तु माधवी को यह सन्तोष भी न था उसके प्रेमी और साथी उसके  प्रियतम का ध्यान मात्र था–उस प्रियतम का जो उसके लिए सर्वथा अपरिचित था पर प्रताप के चले जाने के कई मास पीछे एक दिन माधवी ने स्वप्न देखा कि वे सतयासी हो गये है। आज माधवी का अपार प्रेम प्रकट हंआ है। आकाशवाणी सी हो गयी  कि प्रताप ने अवश्य संन्यास ते लिया। आज से वह भी तपस्वनी बन गयी उसने सुख और विलास की लालसा हृदय से निकाल दी। 
    जब कभी बैठे–बैठे माधवी का जी बहुत आकुल होता तो वह  प्रतापचनद्र के घर चली जाती। वहां उसके चित की थोडी देर  के लिए शांति मिल जाती थी। परन्तु जब अन्त में विरजन के पवित्र और आदर्शो  जीवन  ने यह गाठ खोल दी वे  गंगा यमुना  की भांति परस्पर गले मिल गयीं , तो  माधवी का आवागमन भी बढ गया। सुवामा के पास दिन –दिन  भर बैठी रह जाती, इस भवन की, एक-एक अंगुल पृथ्वी प्रताप का स्मारक  थी। इसी आँगन में प्रताप ने काठ के घोडे  दौड़ाये और इसी कुण्ड में कागज की नावें  चलायी थीं। नौकरी तो स्यात काल के भंवर में पडकर डूब गयीं, परन्तु घोडा अब भी विद्वमान थी। माधवी ने उसकी जर्जीरत असिथ्यों में प्राण डाल दिया  और उसे वाटिका में कुण्ड के किनारे एक पाटलवृक्ष की छायों  में बांध दिया। यहीं भवन प्रतापचन्द्र का शयनागार था।माधवी अब उसे अपने देवता का मन्दिर समझती है। इस पलंग ने पंताप  को बहुत दिनों तक अपने अंक में थपक–थपककर सुलाया था। माधवी अब उसे पुष्पों से सुसज्ज्ति  करती है। माधवी ने इस कमरे को ऐसा सुसज्जित कर दिया, जैसे वह कभी न था। चित्रों के मुख पर से धूल का यवनिका उठ गयी। लैम्प का भाग्य पुन: चमक उठा। माधवी की इस अननत प्रेम-भाक्ति से सुवामा का दु:ख भी दूर हो गया। चिरकाल से उसके मुख पर प्रतापचन्द्र का नाम अभी न आया था। विरजन से मेल-मिलाप हो गया, परन्तु दोनों स्त्रियों में कभी प्रतापचन्द्र की चर्चा भी न होती थी। विरजन लज्जा की संकुचित थी और सुवामा क्रोध से। किन्तु माधवी के प्रेमानल से पत्थर भी पिघल गया। अब वह प्रेमविह्रवल होकर प्रताप के बालपन की बातें पूछने लगती तो सुवामा से न रहा जाता। उसकी आँखों से जल भर आता। तब दोनों रोती और दिन-दिन भर प्रताप की बातें समाप्त न होती। क्या अब माधवी के चित्त की दशा सुवामा से छिप सकती थी? वह बहुधा सोचती कि क्या तपस्विनी इसी प्रकार प्रेमग्नि मे जलती रहेगी और वह भी बिना किसी आशा के? एक दिन वृजरानी ने ‘कमला’ का पैकेट खोला, तो पहले ही पृष्ठ पर एक परम प्रतिभा-पूर्ण  चित्र विविध रंगों में दिखायी पड़ा। यह किसी महात्म का चित्र था। उसे ध्यान आया कि मैंने इन महात्मा को कहीं अवश्य देखा है।

----------


## Rajeev

2

सोचते-सोचते अकस्मात उसका घ्यान प्रतापचन्द्र तक जा पहुंचा। आनन्द के उमंग में उछल पड़ी और बोली – माधवी, तनिक यहां आना।
    माधवी फूलों की क्यारियां सींच रहीं थी। उसके चित्त–विनोद का आजकल वहीं कार्य था। वह साड़ी पानी में लथपथ, सिर के बाल बिखरे  माथे पर पसीने के बिन्दु और नत्रों में प्रेम का रस भरे हुए आकर खडी हो गयी। विरजन ने कहा – आ तूझे एक चित्र दिखाऊं।
    माधवी ने कहा – किसका चित्र है , देखूं।
    माधवी ने चित्र को घ्यानपूर्वक देखा। उसकी आंखों में आंसू आ गये।
      विरजन – पहचान गयी ?
    माधवी -  क्यों? यह स्वरुप तो कई बार स्वप्न में देख चुकी हूं? बदन से कांति बरस रही है।
      विरजन – देखो वृतान्त भी लिखा है।
    माधवी ने दूसरा पन्ना उल्टा तो ‘स्वामी बालाजी’ शीर्षक लेख मिला  थोडी देर तक दोंनों तन्मय होकर यह लेख पढती रहीं, तब बातचीत होने लगी।
    विरजन – मैं तो प्रथम ही जान गयी थी कि उन्होनें अवश्य सन्यास  ले लिया होगा।
    माधवी पृथ्वी की ओर देख रही थी, मुख से कुछ न बोली।
    विरजन –तब में और अब में कितना अन्तर है। मुखमण्डल से कांति झलक रही है। तब ऐसे सुन्दर न थे।
    माधवी –हूं।
    विरजन – इर्श्वर उनकी सहायता करे। बड़ी तपस्या की है।(नेत्रो में जल भरकर) कैसा संयोग  है। हम और वे संग–संग खेले, संग–संग रहे, आज वे सन्यासी हैं और मैं वियोगिनी। न जाने उन्हें हम लोंगों की कुछ  सुध भी हैं या नहीं। जिसने सन्यास ले लिया, उसे किसी से क्या मतलब? जब चाची के पास पत्र न लिखा तो भला हमारी सुधि क्या होगी? माधवी बालकपन में वे कभी योगी–योगी खेलते तो मैं मिठाइयों कि भिक्षा दिया करती थी।
माधवी ने रोते हुए ‘न जाने कब दर्शन होंगें’ कहकर लज्जा से सिर झुका लिया।
    विरजन– शीघ्र ही आयंगें। प्राणनाथ ने यह लेख बहुत सुन्दर लिखा है।
    माधवी– एक-एक शब्द से भाक्ति टपकती है।
    विरजन -वक्तृतता की कैसी प्रशंसा की है! उनकी वाणी में तो पहले ही जादू था, अब क्या पूछना! प्राण्नाथ केचित पर जिसकी वाणी का ऐसा प्रभाव हुआ, वह समस्त पृथ्वी पर अपना जादू फैला सकता है।
    माधवी – चलो चाची के यहाँ चलें।
    विरजन- हाँ उनको तो ध्यान ही नहीं रहां देखें, क्या कहती है। प्रसन्न तो क्या होगी।
    मधवी- उनको तो अभिलाषा ही यह थी, प्रसन्न क्यों न होगीं?
उनकी तो अभिलाषा ही यह थी, प्रसन्न क्यों न होंगी?
    विरजन- चल? माता ऐसा समाचार सुनकर कभी प्रसन्न नहीं हो सकती। दोंनो स्त्रीयाँ घर से बाहर निकलीं। विरजन का मुखकमल मुरझाया हुआ था, पर माधवी का अंग–अंग हर्ष सिला जाता था। कोई उससे  पूछे –तेरे चरण अब पृथ्वी पर क्यों नहीं पहले? तेरे पीले बदन पर क्यों प्रसन्नता की लाली झलक रही है? तुझे कौन-सी सम्पत्ति मिल गयी? तू अब शोकान्वित और उदास क्यों न दिखायी पडती? तुझे अपने प्रियतम से मिलने की अब कोई आशा नहीं, तुझ पर प्रेम की दृष्टि कभी नहीं पहुची फिर तू क्यों फूली नहीं समाती? इसका उत्तर माधवी देगी? कुछ नहीं। वह सिर झुका लेगी, उसकी आंखें नीचे झुक जायेंगी, जैसे डलियां फूलों के भार से झुक जाती है। कदाचित् उनसे कुछ अश्रुबिन्दु भी टपक पडे; किन्तु उसकी जिह्रवा से एक शबद भी न निकलेगा।
    माधवी प्रेम के मद से मतवाली है। उसका हृदय प्रेम से उन्मत हैं। उसका प्रेम, हाट का सौदा नहीं। उसका प्रेमकिसी वस्तु का भूखा सनहीं है। वह प्रेम के बदले प्रेम नहीं चाहती। उसे अभीमान  है कि ऐसे  पवीत्रता पुरुष की मूर्ति मेरे हृदय में प्रकाशमान है। यह अभीमान उसकी उन्मता का कारण  है, उसके प्रेम का पुरस्कार है।
    दूसरे मास में वृजरानी ने, बालाजी के स्वागत में एक प्रभावशाली कविता लिखी यह एक विलक्षण रचना थी। जब वह मुद्रित हुई तो विद्या जगत् विरजन की काव्य–प्रतिभा से परिचित होते हुए भी चमत्कृत हो गया। वह कल्पना-रुपी पक्षी, जो काव्य–गगन मे वायुमण्डल से भी आगे निकल जाता था, अबकी तारा बनकर चमका। एक–एक शब्द आकाशवाणी की ज्योति से प्रकाशित था जिन लोगों ने यह कविता पढी वे बालाजी के भ्क्त हो गये। कवि वह संपेरा है जिसकी पिटारी में सॉपों के स्थान  में हृदय बन्द होते हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

काशी में आगमन 

जब से वृजरानी का काव्य–चन्द्र उदय हुआ, तभी से उसके यहां सदैव महिलाओं  का जमघट लगा रहता था। नगर मे स्त्रीयों की कई सभाएं थी  उनके प्रबंध का सारा भार उसी को उठाना पडता था। उसके अतिरिक्त अन्य नगरों से भी बहुधा स्त्रीयों उससे भेंट करने को आती रहती थी जो तीर्थयात्रा करने के लिए काशी आता, वह विरजन से अवरश्य मिलता। राज धर्मसिंह  ने उसकी कविताओं का सर्वांग–सुन्दर संग्रह प्रकाशित किया था।  उस  संग्रह   ने उसके  काव्य–चमत्कार का डंका, बजा दिया था। भारतवर्ष की कौन कहे, यूरोप और अमेरिका के प्रतिष्ठित कवियों ने उसे उनकी काव्य मनोहरता पर धन्यवाद दिया था। भारतवर्ष में एकाध ही कोई  रसिक  मनुष्य रहा होगा जिसका पुस्तकालय उसकी पुस्तक से सुशोभित न होगा। विरजन की कविताओं को प्रतिष्ठा करने वालों मे बालाजी का पद सबसे ऊंचा था। वे अपनी प्रभावशालिनी  वक्तृताओं  और  लेखों में बहुधा  उसी के वाक्यों का प्रमाण दिया करते थे। उन्होंने ‘सरस्वती’ में एक बार उसके संग्रह की सविस्तार समालोचना भी  लिखी थी। 
    एक दिन प्रात: काल ही सीता, चन्द्रकुंवरी ,रुकमणी और रानी विरजन के घर आयीं। चन्द्रा ने इन सित्र्यों को फंर्श पर बिठाया और आदर सत्कार किया। विरजन वहां नहीं थी क्योंकि  उसने प्रभात  का समय काव्य चिन्तन के लिए नियत कर लिया था। उस समय यह किसी आवश्यक  कार्य के अतिरिक्त् सखियों से मिलती–जुलती  नहीं थी। वाटिका में एक रमणीक कुंज था। गुलाब की सगन्धित से सुरभित वायु चलती थी। वहीं विरजन  एक शिलायन पर बैठी हुई  काव्य–रचना किया करती थी। वह काव्य रुपी समुद्र से जिन मोतियों को निकालती, उन्हें माधवी लेखनी की माला में पिरों लिया करती थी। आज बहुत दिनों के बाद नगरवासियों के अनुरोध करने पर विरजन ने बालाजी की काशी आने का निमंत्रण देने के लिए लेखनी को उठाया था। बनारस ही वह नगर था, जिसका स्मरण कभी–कभी  बालाजी को व्यग्र कर दिया करता था। किन्तु काशी वालों के निरंतर आग्रह  करने पर भी उनहें काशी आने का अवकाश न मिलता था। वे सिंहल और रंगून तक गये, परन्तु उन्होनें काशी की ओर मुख न फेरा इस नगर को वे अपना परीक्षा  भवन समझते थे। इसलिए  आज विरजन  उन्हें काशी आने का निमंत्रण दे रही हैं। लोगें का विचार आ जाता है, तो विरजन का चन्द्रानन चमक उठता है, परन्तु इस समय जो विकास और छटा इन दोनों पुष्पों पर है, उसे देख-देखकर दूर से फूल लज्जित हुए जाते हैं। 
    नौ बजते –बजते विरजन घर में आयी। सेवती ने कहा– आज बड़ी देर लगायी। 
    विरजन – कुन्ती ने सूर्य को बुलाने के लिए कितनी तपस्या की थी।
    सीता – बाला जी बड़े निष्ठूर हैं। मैं तो ऐसे मनुष्य से कभी न बोलूं।  
    रुकमिणी- जिसने संन्यास ले लिया, उसे घर–बार से क्या नाता?
    चन्द्रकुँवरि– यहां आयेगें तो मैं मुख पर कह दूंगी कि महाशय, यह नखरे कहां सीखें ?  
    रुकमणी – महारानी। ऋषि-महात्माओं का तो शिष्टाचार किया करों जिह्रवा क्या है कतरनी है। 
    चन्द्रकुँवरि– और क्या, कब तक सन्तोष करें जी। सब जगह जाते हैं, यहीं आते पैर थकते हैं। 
    विरजन– (मुस्कराकर) अब बहुत शीघ्र दर्शन पाओगें। मुझे विश्वास है कि इस मास में वे अवश्य आयेगें। 
    सीता– धन्य भाग्य कि दर्शन मिलेगें। मैं तो जब उनका वृतांत  पढती हूं यही जी चाहता हैं कि पाऊं तो चरण पकडकर घण्टों रोऊँ।
रुकमणी – ईश्वर ने उनके हाथों में बड़ा यश दिया। दारानगर की रानी साहिबा मर चुकी थी सांस टूट रही थी कि बालाजी को सूचना हुई। झट आ पहुंचे और क्षण–मात्र में उठाकर बैठा दिया। हमारे मुंशीजी (पति) उन दिनों वहीं थें। कहते थे कि रानीजी ने कोश की कुंजी बालाजी के चरणों पर रख दी ओर कहा–‘आप इसके स्वामी हैं’। बालाजी ने कहा–‘मुझे धन की आवश्यक्ता नहीं अपने राज्य में तीन सौ गौशलाएं खुलवा दीजियें’। मुख से निकलने की देर थी। आज दारानगर में दूध की नदी बहती हैं। ऐसा महात्मा कौन होगा। 
    चन्द्रकुवंरि – राजा नवलखा का तपेदिक उन्ही की बूटियों से छूटा। सारे वैद्य डाक्टर जवाब दे चुके थे। जब बालाजी चलने लगें, तो महारानी जी ने नौ लाख का मोतियों का हार उनके चरणों पर रख दिया। बालाजी ने उसकी ओर देखा तक नहीं। 
    रानी – कैसे रुखे मनुष्य हैं। 
    रुकमणी - हॉ, और क्या, उन्हें उचित था कि हार ले लेते– नहीं –नहीं कण्ठ में डाल लेते। 
    विरजन – नहीं, लेकर रानी को पहिना देते। क्यों सखी?
    रानी – हां मैं उस हार के लिए गुलामी लिख देती।
    चन्द्रकुंवरि – हमारे यहॉ (पति) तो भारत–सभा के सभ्य बैठे हैं ढाई सौ रुपये लाख यत्न करके रख छोडे थे, उन्हें यह कहकर उठा ले गये कि घोड़ा लेंगें। क्या भारत–सभावाले बिना घोड़े के नहीं चलते?
    रानी–कल ये लोग श्रेणी बांधकर मेरे घर के सामने से जा रहे थे,बडे भले मालूम होते थे। 
    इतने ही में सेवती नवीन समाचार–पत्र ले आयी। 
    विरजन ने पूछा – कोई ताजा समाचार है?
     सेवती–हां, बालाजी मानिकपुर आये हैं। एक अहीर ने अपनी पुत्र् के विवाह का निमंत्रण भेजा था।  उस पर प्रयाग से भारतसभा के सभ्यों हित रात को चलकर मानिकपुर पहुंचे। अहीरों ने बडे उत्साह और समारोह के साथ उनका स्वागत किया है और सबने मिलकर पांच सौ गाएं भेंट दी हैं बालाजी ने वधू को आशीर्वारद दिया ओर दुल्हे को हृदय से लगाया। पांच अहीर भारत सभा के सदस्य नियत हुए। 
विरजन-बड़े अच्छे समाचार हैं। माधवी, इसे काट के रख लेना। और कुछ?
    सेवती- पटना के पासियों ने एक ठाकुदद्वारा बनवाया हैं वहाँ की भारतसभा ने बड़ी धूमधाम से उत्स्व किया।
    विरजन – पटना के लोग बडे उत्साह से कार्य कर रहें हैं। 
    चन्द्रकुँवरि– गडूरियां भी अब सिन्दूर लगायेंगी। पासी लोग ठाकुर द्वारे बनवायंगें ? 
    रुकमणी-क्यों, वे मनुष्य नहीं हैं ? ईश्वर ने उन्हें नहीं बनाया। आप हीं अपने स्वामी की पूजा करना जानती हैं ? 
    चन्द्रकुँवरि- चलो, हटो, मुझें पासियों से मिलाती हो। यह मुझे अच्छा  नहीं लगता। 
    रुकमिणी – हाँ, तुम्हारा रंग गोरा है न? और वस्त्र-आभूषणों से सजी बहुत हो। बस इतना ही अन्तर है कि और कुछ?
    चन्द्रकुँवरि- इतना ही अन्तर क्यों हैं? पृत्वी आकाश से मिलाती हो? यह मुझे अच्छा नहीं लगता। मुझे कछवाहों वंश में हूँ, कुछ खबर है?
    रुक्मिणी- हाँ, जानती हूँ और नहीं जानती थी तो अब जान गयी। तुम्हारे ठाकुर साहब (पति) किसी पासी से बढकर मल्ल –युद्व करेंगें? यह सिर्फ टेढी पाग रखना जानते हैं? मैं जानती  हूं कि कोई छोटा –सा पासी भी उन्हें काँख –तले दबा लेगा। 
    विरजन - अच्छा अब इस विवाद को जाने तो। तुम दोनों जब आती हो, लडती हो आती हो। 
    सेवती- पिता और पुत्र का कैसा संयोग हुआ है?  ऐसा मालुम होता हैं कि मुंशी शलिग्राम ने प्रतापचन्द्र ही के लिए संन्यास लिया था। यह सब उन्हीं कर शिक्षा का फल हैं। 
    रक्मिणी – हां और क्या? मुन्शी शलिग्राम तो अब स्वामी ब्रह्रमानन्द कहलाते हैं। प्रताप को देखकर पहचान गये होगें । 
    सेवती – आनन्द से फूले न समाये होगें। 
रुक्मिणी-यह भी ईश्वर की प्रेरणा थी, नहीं तो प्रतापचन्द्र मानसरोवर क्या करने जाते? 
    सेवती–ईश्वर की इच्छा के बिना कोई बात होती है?
    विरजन–तुम लोग मेरे लालाजी को तो भूल ही गयी। ऋषीकेश में पहले लालाजी ही से प्रतापचनद्र की भेंट हुई थी। प्रताप उनके साथ साल-भर तक रहे। तब दोनों आदमी मानसरोवर की ओर चले। 
    रुक्मिणी–हां, प्राणनाथ के लेख में तो यह वृतान्त था। बालाजी तो यही कहते हैं कि मुंशी संजीवनलाल से मिलने का सौभाग्य मुझे प्राप्त न होता तो मैं भी मांगने–खानेवाले साधुओं में ही होता। 
    चन्द्रकुंवरि-इतनी आत्मोन्नति के लिए विधाता ने पहले ही से सब सामान कर दिये थे। 
    सेवती–तभी इतनी–सी अवस्था में भारत के सुर्य बने हुए हैं। अभी पचीसवें वर्ष में होगें? 
    विरजन – नहीं, तीसवां वर्ष है। मुझसे साल भर के जेठे हैं। 
    रुक्मिणी -मैंने तो उन्हें जब देखा, उदास ही देखा। 
    चन्द्रकुंवरि – उनके सारे जीवन की अभिलाषाओं पर ओंस पड़ गयी। उदास क्यों न होंगी?
    रुक्मिणी – उन्होने तो देवीजी से यही वरदान मांगा था।
    चन्द्रकुंवरि – तो क्या जाति की सेवा गृहस्थ  बनकर नहीं हो सकती?  
    रुक्मिणी – जाति ही क्या, कोई भी सेवा गृहस्थ बनकर नहीं हो सकती। गृहस्थ केवल अपने बाल-बच्चों की सेवा कर सकता है।
    चन्द्रकुंवरि – करनेवाले सब कुछ कर सकते हैं, न करनेवालों के लिए सौ बहाने हैं। 
    एक मास और बीता। विरजन की नई कविता स्वागत का सन्देशा लेकर बालाजी के पास पहुची  परन्तु यह न प्रकट  हुआ कि उन्होंने निमंत्रण  स्वीकार किया या नहीं। काशीवासी प्रतीक्षा करते–करते थक गये। बालाजी  प्रतिदिन दक्षिण की ओर बढते चले जाते थे। निदान लोग निराश हो गये और सबसे अधीक निराशा विरजन को हुई।
    एक दिन जब किसी को ध्यान भी न था कि बालाजी आयेंगे, प्राणनाथ ने आकर कहा–बहिन। लो प्रसन्न हो जाओ, आज बालाजी आ रहे हैं। 
    विरजन कुछ लिख रही थी, हाथों से लेखनी छूट पडी। माधवी उठकर द्वार की ओर लपकी। प्राणनाथ ने हंसकर कहा – क्या अभी आ थोड़े ही गये हैं कि इतनी उद्विग्न  हुई जाती हो।

----------


## Rajeev

2

माधवी – कब आयंगें इधर से हीहोकर जायंगें नए?
    प्राणनाथ – यह तो नहीं ज्ञात है कि किधर से आयेंगें – उन्हें आडम्बर और धूमधाम से बडी घृणा है। इसलिए पहले से आने की तिथि  नहीं नियत की। राजा साहब के पास आज प्रात:काल एक मनुष्य ने आकर सूचना दी कि बालाजी आ रहे हैं और कहा है कि मेरी आगवानी के लिए धूमधाम न हो, किन्तु यहां के लोग कब मानते हैं? अगवानी होगी, समारोह के साथ सवारी निकलेगी, और ऐसी कि इस नगर के इतिहास  में स्मरणीय हो। चारों ओर आदमी छूटे हुए हैं। ज्योंही उन्हें आते देखेंगे, लोग प्रत्येक मुहल्ले में टेलीफोन द्वारा सूचना दे देंगे। कालेज और सकूलों के विद्यार्थी वर्दियां पहने और झण्डियां लिये इन्तजार में खडे हैं घर–घर पुष्प–वर्षा की तैयारियां हो रही हैं बाजार में दुकानें सजायी जा रहीं हैं। नगर में एक धूम सी मची हुई है।
    माधवी - इधर से जायेगें तो हम रोक लेंगी।
    प्राणनाथ – हमने कोई तैयारी तो की नहीं, रोक क्या लेंगे? और यह भी तो नहीं ज्ञात हैं कि किधर से जायेंगें।
    विरजन – (सोचकर) आरती उतारने का प्रबन्ध  तो करना ही होगा।
    प्राणनाथ – हॉ अब इतना भी न होगा? मैं बाहर बिछावन आदि बिछावाता हूं।
    प्राणनाथ बाहर की तैयारियों में लगे, माधवी फूल चुनने लगी, विरजन ने चांदी का थाल भी धोकर स्वच्छ किया। सेवती और चन्द्रा भीतर सारी वस्तुएं क्रमानुसार सजाने लगीं।
    माधवी हर्ष के मारे फूली न समाती थी। बारम्बार चौक–चौंककर द्वार की ओर देखती कि कहीं आ तो नहीं गये। बारम्बार कान लगाकर सुनती कि कहीं बाजे की ध्वनि तो नहीं आ रही है। हृदय हर्ष के मारे धड़क रहा था। फूल चुनती थी, किन्तु ध्यान दूसरी ओर था।  हाथों में कितने ही कांटे चुभा लिए। फूलों के साथ कई शाखाऍं मरोड़ डालीं। कई बार शाखाओं में उलझकर गिरी। कई बार साड़ी कांटों में फंसा दीं उसस समय उसकी दशा बिलकुल बच्चों की-सी थी।
     किन्तु विरजन का बदन बहुत सी मलिन था। जैसे जलपूर्ण पात्र तनिक हिलने से भी छलक जाता है, उसी प्रकार  ज्यों-ज्यों प्राचीन घटनाएँ स्मरण आती थी, त्यों-त्यों उसके नेत्रों से अश्रु छलक पड़ते थे। आह! कभी वे  दिन थे कि हम और वह भाई-बहिन थे। साथ खेलते, साथ रहते थे। आज चौदह वर्ष व्यतीत हुए, उनकास मुख देखने का सौभग्य भी न हुआ। तब मैं तनिक भी रोती वह मेरे ऑंसू पोछतें और मेरा जी बहलाते। अब उन्हें क्या सुधि कि ये ऑंखे कितनी रोयी हैं और इस हृदय ने कैसे-कैसे कष्ट उठाये हैं। क्या खबर थी की हमारे भाग्य ऐसे दृश्य दिखायेंगे? एक वियोगिन हो जायेगी और दूसरा सन्यासी।
    अकस्मात् माधवी को ध्यान आया कि सुवमस को कदाचित बाजाजी के आने की सुचना न हुई हो। वह विरजन के पास आक बोली-  मैं तनिक चची के यहॉँ जाती हूँ। न जाने किसी ने उनसे कहा या नहीं?
    प्राणनाथ बाहर से आ रहे थे, यह सुनकर बोले-  वहॉँ सबसे पहले सूचना दी गयीं भली-भॉँति तैयारियॉँ हो रही है। बालाजी भी सीधे घर ही की ओर पधारेंगे। इधर से अब न आयेंगे।
    विरजन- तो हम लोगों का चलना चाहिए। कहीं देर न हो जाए।    माधवी- आरती का थाल लाऊँ?    
    विरजन- कौन ले चलेगा ? महरी को बुला लो (चौंककर) अरे! तेरे हाथों में रुधिर कहॉँ से आया?
    माधवी- ऊँह! फूल चुनती थी, कॉँटे लग गये होंगे।
    चन्द्रा- अभी नयी साड़ी आयी है। आज ही फाड़ के रख दी।
    माधवी- तुम्हारी बला से!
    माधवी ने कह तो दिया, किन्तु ऑखें अश्रुपूर्ण हो गयीं। चन्द्रा साधारणत: बहुत भली स्त्री थी। किन्तु जब से बाबू राधाचरण ने जाति-सेवा के लिए नौकरी से इस्तीफा दे दिया था वह बालाजी के नाम से चिढ़ती थी। विरजन से तो कुछ न कह सकती थी, परन्तु माधवी को छेड़ती रहती थी। विरजन ने चन्द्रा की ओर घूरकर माधवी से कहा- जाओ, सन्दूक से दूसरी साड़ी निकाल लो। इसे रख आओ। राम-राम, मार हाथ छलनी कर डाले!
    माधवी- देर हो जायेगी, मैं इसी भॉँति चलूँगी।
    विरजन- नही, अभी घण्टा भर से अधिक अवकाश है।
    यह कहकर विरजन ने प्यार से माधवी के हाथ धोये। उसके बाल गूंथे, एक सुन्दर साड़ी पहिनायी, चादर ओढ़ायी और उसे हृदय से लगाकर सजल नेत्रों  से देखते हुए कहा- बहिन! देखो, धीरज हाथ से न जाय।
    माध्वी मुस्कराकर बोली- तुम मेरे ही संग रहना, मुझे सभलती रहना। मुझे अपने हृदय पर भरोसा नहीं है।
    विरजन ताड़ गई कि आज प्रेम ने उन्मत्ततास का पद ग्रहण किया है और कदाचित् यही उसकी पराकाष्ठा है। हॉँ ! यह बावली बालू की भीत उठा रही है।
    माधवी थोड़ी देर के बाद विरजन, सेवती, चन्द्रा आदि कई स्त्रीयों के संग सुवाम के घर चली। वे वहॉँ की तैयारियॉँ देखकर चकित हो गयीं। द्वार पर एक बहुत बड़ा चँदोवा बिछावन, शीशे और भॉँति-भाँति की सामग्रियों से सुसज्जित खड़ा था। बधाई बज रही थी! बड़े-बड़े टोकरों में मिठाइयॉँ और मेवे रखे हुए थे। नगर के प्रतिष्ठित सभ्य उत्तमोत्तम वस्त्र पहिने हुए स्वागत करने को खड़े थे। एक भी फिटन या गाड़ी नहीं दिखायी देती थी, क्योंकि बालाजी सर्वदा पैदल चला करते थे। बहुत से लोग गले में झोलियॉँ डालें हुए दिखाई देते थे, जिनमें बालाजी पर समर्पण करने के लिये रुपये-पैसे भरे हुए थे। राजा धर्मसिंह के पॉँचों लड़के रंगीन वस्त्र पहिने, केसरिया पगड़ी बांधे, रेशमी झण्डियां कमरे से खोसें बिगुल बजा रहे थे। ज्योंहि लोगों की दृष्टि विरजन पर पड़ी, सहस्रों मस्तक शिष्टाचार के लिए झुक गये। जब ये देवियां भीतर गयीं तो वहां भी आंगन और दालान नवागत वधू की भांति सुसज्जित दिखे! सैकड़ो स्त्रीयां मंगल गाने के लिए बैठी थीं। पुष्पों की राशियाँ ठौर-ठौर पड़ी थी। सुवामा एक श्वेत साड़ी पहिने सन्तोष और शान्ति की मूर्ति बनी हुई द्वार पर खड़ी थी। विरजन और माधवी को देखते ही सजल नयन हो गयी। विरजन बोली-  चची! आज इस घर के भाग्य जग गये।
सुवामा ने रोकर कहा- तुम्हारे कारण मुझे आज यह दिन देखने का सौभाग्य हुआ। ईश्वर तुम्हें इसका फल दे।
    दुखिया माता के अन्त:करण से यह आशीर्वाद निकला। एक माता के शाप ने राजा दशरथ को पुत्रशोक में मृत्यु का स्वाद चखाया था। क्या सुवामा का यह आशीर्वाद प्रभावहीन होगा? 
    दोनों अभी इसी प्रकार बातें कर रही थीं कि घण्टे और शंख की ध्वनि आने लगी। धूम मची की बालाजी आ पहुंचे। स्त्रीयों ने मंगलगान आरम्भ किया। माधवी ने आरती का थाल ले लिया मार्ग की ओर टकटकी बांधकर देखने लगी। कुछ ही काल मे अद्वैताम्बरधारी नवयुवकों का समुदाय दखयी पड़ा। भारत सभा के सौ सभ्य घोड़ों पर सवार चले आते थे। उनके पीछे अगणित मनुष्यों का झुण्ड था। सारा नगर टूट पड़ा। कन्धे से कन्धा छिला जाता था मानो समुद्र की तरंगें बढ़ती चली आती हैं। इस भीड़ में बालाजी का मुखचन्द्र ऐसा दिखायी पड़ताथ मानो मेघाच्छदित चन्द्र उदय हुआ है। ललाट पर अरुण चन्दन का तिलक था और कण्ठ में एक गेरुए रंग की चादर पड़ी हुई थी।
    सुवामा द्वार पर खड़ी थी, ज्योंही बालाजी का स्वरुप उसे दिखायी दिया धीरज हाथ से जाता रहा। द्वार से बाहर निकल आयी और सिर झुकाये, नेत्रों से मुक्तहार गूंथती बालाजी के ओर चली। आज उसने अपना खोया हुआ लाल पाया है। वह उसे हृदय से लगाने के लिए उद्विग्न है।
    सुवामा को इस प्रकार आते देखकर सब लोग रुक गये। विदित होता था कि आकाश से कोई देवी उतर आयी है। चतुर्दिक सन्नाटा छा गया। बालाजी ने कई डग आगे बढ़कर मातीजी को प्रमाण किया और उनके चरणों पर गिर पड़े। सुवामा ने उनका मस्तक अपने अंक में लिया। आज उसने अपना खोया हुआ लाल पाया है। उस पर आंखों से मोतियों की वृष्टि कर रहीं है।
    इस उत्साहवर्द्वक दृश्य को देखकर लोगों के हृदय जातीयता के मद में मतवाले हो गये ! पचास सहस्र स्वर से ध्वनि आयी-‘बालाजी की जय।’ मेघ गर्जा और चतुर्दिक से पुष्पवृष्टि होने लगी। फिर उसी प्रकार दूसरी बार मेघ की गर्जना हुई। ‘मुंशी शालिग्राम की जय’ और सहस्रों मनुष्ये स्वदेश-प्रेम के मद से मतवाले होकर दौड़े और सुवामा के चरणों की रज माथे पर मलने लगे। इन ध्वनियों से सुवामा ऐसी प्रमुदित हो रहीं थी जैसे महुअर के सुनने से नागिन मतवाली हो जाती है। आज उसने अपना खोया
हुआ लाल पाया है। अमूल्य रत्न पाने से वह रानी हो गयी है। इस रत्न के कारण आज उसके चरणों की रज लोगो के नेत्रों का अंजन और माथे का चन्दन बन रही है।
    अपूर्व दृश्य था। बारम्बार जय-जयकार की ध्वनि उठती थी और स्वर्ग के निवासियों को भातर की जागृति का शुभ-संवाद सुनाती थी। माता अपने पुत्र को कलेजे से लगाये हुए है। बहुत दिन के अनन्तर उसने अपना खोया हुआ लाल है, वह लाल जो उसकी जन्म-भर की कमाई था। फूल चारों और से निछावर हो रहे है। स्वर्ण और रत्नों की वर्षा हो रही है। माता और पुत्र कमर तक पुष्पों के समुद्र में डूबे हुए है। ऐसा प्रभावशाली दृश्य किसके नेत्रों ने देखा होगा।
    सुवामा बालाजी का हाथ पकड़े हुए घरकी ओर चली। द्वार पर पहुँचते ही स्त्रीयॉँ मंगल-गीत गाने लगीं और माधवी स्वर्ण रचित थाल दीप और पुष्पों से आरती करने लगी। विरजन ने फूलों की माला-जिसे माधवी ने अपने रक्त से रंजित किया था- उनके गले में डाल दी। बालाजी ने सजल नेत्रों से विरजन की ओर देखकर प्रणाम किया।
    माधवी को बालाजी के दशर्न की कितनी अभिलाषा थी। किन्तु इस समय उसके नेत्र पृथ्वी की ओर झुके हुए है। वह बालाजी की ओर नहीं देख सकती। उसे भय है कि मेरे नेत्र पृथ्वी हृदय के भेद को खोल देंगे। उनमे प्रेम रस भरा हुआ है। अब तक उसकी सबसे बड़ी अभिलाषा यह थी कि बालाजी का दशर्न पाऊँ। आज प्रथम बार माधवी के हृदय में नयी अभिलाषाएं उत्पन्न हुई, आज अभिलाषाओं ने सिर उठाया है, मगर पूर्ण होने के लिए नहीं, आज अभिलाषा-वाटिका में एक नवीन कली लगी है, मगर खिलने के लिए नहीं, वरन मुरझाने मिट्टी में मिल जाने के लिए। माधवी को कौन समझाये कि तू इन अभिलाषाओं को हृदय में उत्पन्न होने दे। ये अभिलाषाएं तुझे बहुत रुलायेंगी। तेरा प्रेम काल्पनिक है। तू उसके स्वाद से परिचित है। क्या अब वास्तविक प्रेम का स्वाद लिया चाहती है?

----------


## Rajeev

प्रेम का स्वप्न

मनुष्य का हृदय अभिलाषाओं का क्रीड़ास्थल और कामनाओं का आवास है। कोई समय वह थां जब कि माधवी माता के अंक में खेलती थी। उस समय हृदय अभिलाषा और चेष्टाहीन था। किन्तु जब मिट्टी के घरौंदे बनाने लगी उस समय मन में यह इच्छा उत्पन्न हुई कि मैं भी अपनी गुड़िया का विवाह करुँगी। सब लड़कियां अपनी गुड़ियां ब्याह रही हैं, क्या मेरी गुड़ियाँ कुँवारी रहेंगी? मैं अपनी गुड़ियाँ के लिए गहने बनवाऊँगी, उसे वस्त्र पहनाऊँगी, उसका विवाह रचाऊँगी। इस इच्छा ने उसे कई मास तक रुलाया। पर गुड़ियों के भाग्य में विवाह न बदा था। एक दिन मेघ घिर आये और मूसलाधार पानी बरसा। घरौंदा वृष्टि में बह गया और गुड़ियों के विवाह की अभिलाषा अपूर्ण हो रह गयी।
    कुछ काल और बीता। वह माता के संग विरजन के यहॉँ आने-जाने लगी। उसकी मीठी-मीठी बातें सुनती और प्रसन्न होती, उसके थाल में खाती और उसकी गोद में सोती। उस समय भी उसके हृदय में यह इच्छा थी कि मेरा भवन परम सुन्दर होता, उसमें चांदी के किवाड़ लगे होते, भूमि ऐसी स्वच्छ होती कि मक्खी बैठे और फिसल जाए ! मैं विरजन को अपने घर ले जाती, वहां अच्छे-अच्छे पकवान बनाती और खिलाती, उत्तम पलंग पर सुलाती और भली-भॉँति उसकी सेवा करती। यह इच्छा वर्षों तक हृदय में चुटकियाँ लेती रही। किन्तु उसी घरौंदे की भाँति यह घर भी ढह गया और आशाएँ निराशा में परिवर्तित हो गयी।
    कुछ काल और बीता, जीवन-काल का उदय हुआ। विरजन ने उसके चित्त पर प्रतापचन्द्र का चित्त खींचना आरम्भ किया। उन दिनों इस चर्चा के अतिरिक्त उसे कोई बात अच्छी न लगती थी। निदान उसके हृदय में प्रतापचन्द्र की चेरी बनने की इच्छा उत्पन्न हुई। पड़े-पड़े हृदय से बातें किया करती। रात्र में जागरण करके मन का मोदक खाती। इन विचारों से चित्त पर एक उन्माद-सा छा जाता, किन्तु प्रतापचन्द्र इसी बीच में गुप्त हो गये और उसी मिट्टी के घरौंदे की भाँति ये हवाई किले ढह गये। आशा के स्थान पर हृदय में शोक रह गया।
अब निराशा ने उसक हृदय में आशा ही शेष न रखा। वह देवताओं की उपासना करने लगी, व्रत रखने लगी कि प्रतापचन्द्र पर समय की कुदृष्टि न पड़ने पाये। इस प्रकार अपने जीवन के कई वर्ष उसने तपस्विनी बनकर व्यतीत किये। कल्पित प्रेम के उल्लास मे चूर होती। किन्तु आज तपस्विनी का व्रत टूट गया। मन में नूतन अभिलाषाओं ने सिर उठाया। दस वर्ष की तपस्या एक क्षण में भंग हो गयी। क्या यह इच्छा भी उसी मिट्टी के घरौंदे की भाँति पददलित हो जाएगी?  
    आज जब से माधवी ने बालाजी की आरती उतारी है,उसके आँसू नहीं रुके। सारा दिन बीत गया। एक-एक करके तार निकलने लगे। सूर्य थककर छिप गय और पक्षीगण घोसलों में विश्राम करने लगे, किन्तु माधवी के नेत्र  नहीं थके। वह सोचती है कि हाय! क्या मैं इसी प्रकार रोने के लिए बनायी गई हूँ?  मैं कभी हँसी भी थी जिसके कारण इतना रोती हूँ?  हाय! रोते-रोते आधी आयु बीत गयी, क्या शेष भी इसी प्रकार बीतेगी? क्या मेरे जीवन में एक दिन भी ऐसा न आयेगा, जिसे स्मरण करके सन्तोष हो कि मैंने भी कभी सुदिन देखे थे? आज के पहले माधवी कभी ऐसे नैराश्य-पीड़ित और छिन्नहृदया नहीं हुई थी। वह अपने कल्पित पेम मे निमग्न थी। आज उसके हृदय में नवीन अभिलाषाएँ उत्पन्न हुई है। अश्रु उन्हीं के प्रेरित है। जो हृदय सोलह वर्ष तक आशाओं का आवास रहा हो, वही इस समय माधवी की भावनाओं का अनुमान कर सकता है।
    सुवामा के हृदय मे नवीन इच्छाओं ने सिर उठाया है। जब तक बालजी को न देखा था, तब तक उसकी सबसे बड़ी अभिलाषा यह थी कि वह उन्हें आँखें भर कर देखती और हृदय-शीतल कर लेती। आज जब आँखें भर देख लिया तो कुछ और देखने की अच्छा उत्पन्न हुई। शोक ! वह इच्छा उत्पन्न हुई माधवी के घरौंदे की भाँति मिट्टी में मिल जाने क लिए।
    आज सुवामा, विरजन और बालाजी में सांयकाल तक बातें होती रही। बालाजी ने अपने अनुभवों का वर्णन किया। सुवामा ने अपनी राम कहानी सुनायी और विरजन ने कहा थोड़ा, किन्तु सुना बहुत। मुंशी संजीवनलाल के सन्यास का समाचार पाकर दोनों रोयीं। जब दीपक जलने का समयआ पहुँचा, तो बालाजी गंगा की ओर संध्या करने चले और सुवामा भोजन बनाने बैठी। आज बहुत दिनों के पश्चात सुवामा मन लगाकर भोजन बना रही थी। दोनों बात करने लगीं।
    सुवामा-बेटी! मेरी यह हार्दिक अभिलाषा थी कि मेरा लड़का संसार में प्रतिष्ठित हो और ईश्वर ने मेरी लालसा पूरी कर दी। प्रताप ने पिता और कुल का नाम उज्ज्वल कर दिया। आज जब प्रात:काल मेरे स्वामीजी की जय सुनायी जा रही थी तो मेरा हृदय उमड़-उमड़ आया था। मैं केवल इतना चाहती हूँ कि वे यह वैराग्य त्याग दें। देश का उपकार करने से मैं उन्हें नहीं राकती। मैंने तो देवीजी से यही वरदान माँगा था, परन्तु उन्हें संन्यासी के वेश में देखकर मेरा हृदय विदीर्ण हुआ जाता है।
    विरजन सुवामा का अभिप्राय समझ गयी। बोली-चाची! यह बात तो मेरे चित्त में पहिले ही से जमी हुई है। अवसर पाते ही अवश्य छेडूँगी। 
    सुवामा-अवसर तो कदाचित ही मिले। इसका कौन ठिकान?  अभी जी में आये, कहीं चल दें। सुनती हूँ सोटा हाथ में लिये अकेले वनों में घूमते है। मुझसे अब बेचारी माधवी की दशा नहीं देखी जाती। उसे देखती हूँ तो जैसे कोई मेरे हृदय को मसोसने लगता है। मैंने बहुतेरी स्त्रीयाँ देखीं और अनेक का वृत्तान्त पुस्तकों में पढ़ा ; किन्तु ऐसा प्रेम कहीं नहीं देखा। बेचारी ने आधी आयु रो-रोकर काट दी और कभी मुख न मैला किया। मैंने कभी उसे रोते नहीं देखा ;  परन्तु रोने वाले नेत्र और हँसने वाले मुख छिपे नहीं रहते। मुझे ऐसी ही पुत्रवधू की लालसा थी, सो भी ईश्वर ने पूर्ण कर दी। तुमसे सत्य कहती हूँ, मैं उसे पुत्रवधू समझती हूँ। आज से नहीं, वर्षों से।
    वृजरानी- आज उसे सारे दिन रोते ही बीता। बहुत उदास दिखायी देती है।
    सुवामा- तो आज ही इसकी चर्चा छेड़ो। ऐसा न हो कि कल किसी ओर प्रस्थान कर दे, तो फिर एक युग प्रतीक्षा करनी पड़े।
    वृजरानी- (सोचकर) चर्चा करने को तो मैं करुँ, किन्तु माधवी स्वयं जिस उत्तमता के साथ यह कार्य कर सकती है, कोई दूसरा नहीं कर सकता। 
    सुवामा- वह बेचारी मुख से क्या कहेगी?
    वृजरानी- उसके नेत्र सारी कथा कह देंगे? 
    सुवामा- लल्लू अपने मन में क्या कहंगे?
    वृजरानी- कहेंगे क्या ?  यह तुम्हारा भ्रम है जो तुम उसे कुँवारी समझ रही हो। वह प्रतापचन्द्र की पत्नी बन चुकी। ईश्वर के यहाँ उसका विवाह उनसे हो चुका यदि ऐसा न होता तो क्या जगत् में पुरुष न थे?  माधवी जैसी स्त्री को कौन नेत्रों में न स्थान देगा?  उसने अपना आधा यौवन व्यर्थ रो-रोकर बिताया है। उसने आज तक ध्यान में भी किसी अन्य पुरुष को स्थान नहीं दिया। बारह वर्ष से तपस्विनी का जीवन व्यतीत कर रही है। वह पलंग पर नहीं सोयी। कोई रंगीन वस्त्र नहीं पहना। केश तक नहीं गुँथाये। क्या इन व्यवहारों से नहीं सिद्व होता कि माधवी का विवाह हो चुका?  हृदय का मिलाप सच्चा विवाह है। सिन्दूर का टीका, ग्रन्थि-बन्धन और भाँवर- ये सब संसार के ढकोसले है।
    सुवामा- अच्छा, जैसा उचित समझो करो। मैं केवल जग-हँसाई से डरती हूँ। 
    रात को नौ बजे थे। आकाश पर तारे छिटके हुए थे। माधवी वाटिका में अकेली किन्तु अति दूर हैं। क्या कोई वहाँ तक पहुँच सकता है?  क्या मेरी आशाएँ भी उन्ही नक्षत्रों की भाँति है?  इतने में विरजन ने उसका हाथ पकड़कर हिलाया। माधवी चौंक पड़ी।
    विरजन-अँधेरे में बैठी क्या कर रही है? 
    माधवी- कुछ नहीं, तो तारों को देख रही हूँ। वे कैसे सुहावने लगते हैं, किन्तु मिल नहीं सकते।
    विरजन के कलेजे मे बर्छी-सी लग गयी। धीरज धरकर बोली- यह तारे गिनने का समय नहीं है। जिस अतिथि के लिए आज भोर से ही फूली नहीं समाती थी, क्या इसी प्रकार उसकी अतिथि-सेवा करेगी? 
    माधवी- मैं ऐसे अतिथि की सेवा के योग्य कब हूँ?
    विरजन- अच्छा, यहाँ से उठो तो मैं अतिथि-सेवा की रीति बताऊँ।
    दोनों भीतर आयीं। सुवामा भोजन बना चुकी थी। बालाजी को माता के हाथ की रसोई बहुत दिनों में प्राप्त हुई। उन्होंने बड़े प्रेम से भोजन किया। सुवामा खिलाती जाती थी और रोती जाती थी। बालाजी खा पीकर लेटे, तो विरजन ने माधवी से कहा- अब यहाँ कोने में मुख बाँधकर क्यों बैठी हो? 
    माधवी- कुछ दो तो खाके सो रहूँ, अब यही जी चाहता है।
    विरजन- माधवी! ऐसी निराश न हो। क्या इतने दिनों का व्रत एक दिन में भंग कर देगी? 
    माधवी उठी, परन्तु उसका मन बैठा जाता था। जैसे मेघों की काली-काली घटाएँ उठती है और ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि अब जल-थल एक हो जाएगा, परन्तु अचानक पछवा वायु चलने के कारण सारी घटा काई की भाँति फट जाती है, उसी प्रकार इस समय माधवी की गति हो रही है।
    वह शुभ दिन देखने की लालसा उसके मन में बहुत दिनों से थी। कभी वह दिन भी आयेगा जब कि मैं उसके दर्शन पाऊँगी? और उनकी अमृत-वाणी से श्रवण तृप्त करुँगी। इस दिन के लिए उसने मान्याएँ कैसी मानी थी?  इस दिन के ध्यान से ही उसका हृदय कैसा खिला उठता था!
    आज भोर ही से माधवी बहुत प्रसन्न थी। उसने बड़े उत्साह से फूलों का हार गूँथा था। सैकड़ों काँटे हाथ में चुभा लिये। उन्मत्त की भाँति गिर-गिर पड़ती थी। यह सब हर्ष और उमंग इसीलिए तो था कि आज वह शुभ दिन आ गया। आज वह दिन आ गया जिसकी ओर चिरकाल से आँखे लगी हुई थीं। वह समय भी अब स्मरण नहीं, जब यह अभिलाषा मन में नहीं, जब यह अभिलाषा मन में न रही हो। परन्तु इस समय माधवी के हृदय की वह गाते नहीं है। आनन्द की भी सीमा होती है। कदाचित् वह माधवी के आनन्द की सीमा थी, जब वह वाटिका में झूम-झूमकर फूलों से आँचल भर रही थी। जिसने कभी सुख का स्वाद ही न चखा हो, उसके लिए इतना ही आनन्द बहुत है। वह बेचारी इससे अधिक आनन्द का भार नहीं सँभाल सकती। जिन अधरों पर कभी हँसी आती ही नहीं, उनकी मुस्कान ही हँसी है। तुम ऐसों से अधिक हँसी की आशा क्यों करते हो? माधवी बालाजी की ओर परन्तु इस प्रकार इस प्रकार नहीं जैसे एक नवेली बहू आशाओं से भरी हुई श्रृंगार किये अपने पति के पास जाती है। वही घर था जिसे वह अपने देवता का मन्दिर समझती थी। जब वह मन्दिर शून्य था, तब वह आ-आकर आँसुओं के पुष्प चढ़ाती थी। आज जब देवता ने वास किया है,

----------


## Rajeev

2

तो वह क्यों इस प्रकार मचल-मचल कर आ रही है?
    रात्रि भली-भाँति आर्द्र हो चुकी थी। सड़क पर घंटों के शब्द सुनायी दे रहे थे। माधवी दबे पाँव बालाजी के कमरे के द्वार तक गयी। उसका हृदय धड़क रहा था। भीतर जाने का साहस न हुआ, मानो किसी ने पैर पकड़ लिए। उल्टे पाँव फिर आयी और पृथ्वी पर बैठकर रोने लगी। उसके चित्त ने कहा- माधवी! यह बड़ी लज्जा की बात है। बालाजी की चेरी सही, माना कि तुझे उनसे प्रेम है ;  किन्तु तू उसकी स्त्री नहीं है। तुझे इस समय उनक गृह में रहना उचित नहीं है। तेरा प्रेम तुझे उनकी पत्नी नहीं बना सकता। प्रेम और वस्तु है और सोहाग और वस्तु है। प्रेम चित की प्रवृत्ति है और ब्याह एक पवित्र धर्म है। तब माधवी को एक विवाह का स्मरण हो आया। वर ने भरी सभा मे पत्नी की बाँह पकड़ी थी और कहा था कि इस स्त्री को मैं अपने गृह की स्वामिनी और अपने मन की देवी समझता रहूँगा। इस सभा के लोग, आकाश, अग्नि और देवता इसके साक्षी रहे। हा! ये कैसे शुभ शब्द है। मुझे कभी ऐसे शब्द सुनने का मौका प्राप्त न हुआ! मैं न अग्नि को अपना साक्षी बना सकती हूँ, न देवताओं को और न आकाश ही को;  परन्तु है अग्नि! है आकाश के तारो! और हे देवलोक-वासियों! तुम साक्षी रहना कि माधवी ने बालाजी की पवित्र मूर्ति को हृदय में स्थान दिया, किन्तु किसी निकृष्ट विचार को हृदय में न आने दिया। यदि मैंने घर के भीतर पैर रखा हो तो है अग्नि! तुम मुझे अभी जलाकर भस्म कर दो। हे आकाश! यदि तुमने अपने अनेक नेत्रों से मुझे गृह में जाते देखा, तो इसी क्षण मेरे ऊपर इन्द्र का वज्र गिरा दो।
    माधवी कुछ काल तक इसी विचार मे मग्न बैठी रही। अचानक उसके कान में भक-भक की ध्वनि आयीय। उसने चौंककर देखा तो बालाजी का कमरा अधिक प्रकाशित हो गया था और प्रकाश खिड़कियों से बाहर निकलकर आँगन में फैल रहा था। माधवी के पाँव तले से मिट्टी निकल गयी। ध्यान आया कि मेज पर लैम्प भभक उठा। वायु की भाँति वह बालाजी के कमरे में घुसी। देखा तो लैम्प फटक पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ा है और भूतल के बिछावन में तेल फैल जाने के कारण आग लग गयी है। दूसरे किनारे पर बालाजी सुख से सो रहे थे। अभी तक उनकी निद्रा न खुली थी। उन्होंने कालीन समेटकर एक कोने में रख दिया था। विद्युत की भाँति लपककर माधवी ने वह कालीन उठा लिया और भभकती हुई ज्वाला के ऊपर गिरा दिया। धमाके का शब्द हुआ तो बालाजी ने चौंककर आँखें खोली। घर मे धुआँ भरा था और चतुर्दिक तेल की दुर्गन्ध फैली हुई थी। इसका कारण वह समझ गये। बोले- कुशल हुआ, नहीं तो कमरे में आग लग गयी थी।
    माधवी- जी हाँ! यह लैम्प गिर पड़ा था।
    बालाजी- तुम बड़े अवसर से आ पहुँची।
    माध्वी- मैं यहीं बाहर बैठी हुई थी।
    बालाजी –तुमको बड़ा कष्ट हुआ। अब जाकर शयन करो। रात बहुत हा गयी है।
    माधवी– चली जाऊँगी। शयन तो नित्य ही करना है। यअ अवसर न जाने फिर कब आये?
    माधवी की बातों से अपूर्व करुणा भरी थी। बालाजी ने उसकी ओर ध्यान-पूर्वक देखा। जब उन्होंने पहिले माधवी को देखा था,उसक समय वह एक खिलती हुई कली थी और आज वह एक मुरझाया हुआ पुष्प है। न मुख पर सौन्दर्य था, न नेत्रों में आनन्द की झलक, न माँग में सोहाग का संचार था, न माथे पर सिंदूर का टीका। शरीर में आभूषाणों का चिन्ह भी न था। बालाजी ने अनुमान से जाना कि विधाता से जान कि विधाता ने ठीक तरुणावस्था में इस दुखिया का सोहाग हरण किया है। परम उदास होकर बोले-क्यों माधवी! तुम्हारा तो विवाह हो गया है न?
    माधवी के कलेज मे कटारी चुभ गयी। सजल नेत्र होकर बोली- हाँ, हो गया है।
    बालाजी- और तुम्हार पति?
    माधवी- उन्हें मेरी कुछ सुध ही नहीं। उनका विवाह मुझसे नहीं हुआ।
    बालाजी विस्मित होकर बोले- तुम्हारा पति करता क्या है?
    माधवी- देश की सेवा।
    बालाजी की आँखों के सामने से एक पर्दा सा हट गया। वे माधवी का मनोरथ जान गये और बोले- माधवी इस विवाह को कितने दिन हुए?
    बालाजी के नेत्र सजल हो गये और मुख पर जातीयता के मद का उन्माद– सा छा गया। भारत माता! आज इस पतितावस्था में भी तुम्हारे अंक में ऐसी-ऐसी देवियाँ खेल रही हैं, जो एक भावना पर अपने यौवन और जीवन की आशाऍं समर्पण कर सकती है। बोले- ऐसे पति को तुम त्याग क्यों नहीं देती?
    माधवी ने बालाजी की ओर अभिमान से देखा और कहा- स्वामी जी! आप अपने मुख से ऐसे कहें! मैं आर्य-बाला हूँ। मैंने गान्धारी और सावित्री के कुल में जन्म लिया है। जिसे एक बार मन में अपना पति मान ाचुकी उसे नहीं त्याग सकती। यदि मेरी आयु इसी प्रकार रोते-रोते कट जाय, तो भी अपने पति की ओर से मुझे कुछ भी खेद न होगा। जब तक मेरे शरीर मे प्राण रहेगा मैं ईश्वर से उनक हित चाहती रहूँगी। मेरे लिए यही क्या कमक है, जो ऐसे महात्मा के प्रेम ने मेरे हृदय में निवास किया है? मैं इसी का अपना सौभाग्य समझती हूँ। मैंने एक बार अपने स्वामी को दूर से देखा था। वह चित्र एक क्षण के लिए भी आँखों से नही उतरा। जब कभी मैं बीमार हुई हूँ, तो उसी चित्र ने मेरी शुश्रुषा की है। जब कभी मैंने वियोेग के आँसू बहाये हैं, तो उसी चित्र ने मुझे सान्त्वना दी है। उस चित्र वाले पति को मै। कैसे त्याग दूँ?  मैं उसकी हूँ और सदैव उसी का रहूँगी। मेरा हृदय और मेरे प्राण सब उनकी भेंट हो चुके हैं। यदि वे कहें तो आज मैं अग्नि के अंक मंे ऐसे हर्षपूर्वक जा बैठूँ जैसे फूलों की शैय्या पर। यदि मेरे प्राण उनके किसी काम आयें तो मैं उसे ऐसी प्रसन्नता से दे दूँ जैसे कोई उपसाक अपने इष्टदेव को फूल चढ़ाता हो।
    माधवी का मुखमण्डल प्रेम-ज्योति से अरुणा हो रहा था। बालाजी ने सब कुछ सुना और चुप हो गये। सोचने लगे- यह स्त्री है ; जिसने केवल मेरे ध्यान पर अपना जीवन समर्पण कर दिया है। इस विचार से बालाजी के नेत्र अश्रुपूर्ण हो गये। जिस प्रेम ने एक स्त्री का जीवन जलाकर भस्म कर दिया हो उसके लिए एक मनुष्य के घैर्य को जला डालना कोई बात नहीं! प्रेम के सामने धैर्य कोई वस्तु नहीं है। वह बोले- माधवी तुम जैसी देवियाँ भारत की गौरव है। मैं बड़ा भाग्यवान हूँ कि तुम्हारे प्रेम-जैसी अनमोल वस्तु इस प्रकार मेरे हाथ आ रही है। यदि तुमने मेरे लिए योगिनी बनना स्वीकार किया है तो मैं भी तुम्हारे लिए इस सन्यास और वैराग्य का त्याग कर सकता हूँ। जिसके लिए तुमने अपने को मिटा दिया है।, वह तुम्हारे लिए बड़ा-से-बड़ा बलिदान करने से भी नहीं हिचकिचायेगा।
    माधवी इसके लिए पहले ही से प्रस्तुत थी, तुरन्त बोली-  स्वामीजी! मैं परम अबला और बुद्विहीन सत्री हूँ। परन्तु मैं आपको विश्वास दिलाती हूँ कि निज विलास का ध्यान आज तक एक पल के लिए भी मेरे मन मे नही आया। यदि आपने यह विचार किया कि मेर प्रेम का उद्देश्य केवल यह क आपके चरणों में सांसारिक बन्धनों की बेड़ियाँ डाल दूँ, तो (हाथ जोड़कर) आपने इसका तत्व नहीं समझा। मेरे प्रेम का उद्देश्य वही था, जो आज मुझे प्राप्त हो गया। आज का दिन मेरे जीवन का सबसे शुभ दिन है। आज में अपने प्राणनाथ के सम्मुख खड़ी हूँ और अपने कानों से उनकी अमृतमयी वाणी सुन रही हूँ। स्वामीजी! मुझे आशा न थी कि इस जीवन में मुझे यह दिन देखने का सौभाग्य होगा। यदि मेरे पास संसार का राज्य होता तो मैं इसी आनन्द से उसे आपके चरणों में समर्पण कर देती। मैं हाथ जोड़कर आपसे प्रार्थना करती हूँ कि मुझे अब इन चरणों से अलग न कीजियेगा। मै। सन्यस ले लूँगी और आपके संग रहूँगी। वैरागिनी बनूँगी, भभूति रमाऊँगी;  परन्त् आपका संग न छोडूँगी। प्राणनाथ! मैंने बहुत दु:ख सहे हैं, अब यह जलन नहीं सकी जाती।
    यह कहते-कहते माधवी का कंठ रुँध गया और आँखों से प्रेम की धारा बहने लगी। उससे वहाँ न बैठा गया। उठकर प्रणाम किया और विरजन के पास आकर  बैठ गयी। वृजरानी ने उसे गले लगा लिया और पूछा– क्या बातचीत हुई?
माधवी- जो तुम चहाती थीं।
    वृजरानी- सच, क्या बोले?
    माधवी- यह न बताऊँगी।
    वृजरानी को मानो पड़ा हुआ धन मिल गया। बोली- ईश्वर ने बहुत दिनों में मेरा मनारेथ पूरा किया। मे अपने यहाँ से विवाह करुँगी।
    माधवी नैराश्य भाव से मुस्करायी। विरजन ने कम्पित स्वर से कहा-  हमको भूल तो न जायेगी?  उसकी आँखों से आँसू बहने लगे। फिर वह स्वर सँभालकर बोली- हमसे तू बिछुड़ जायेगी।
    माधवी- मैं तुम्हें छोड़कर कहीं न जाऊँगी।
    विरजन- चल;  बातें ने बना।
    माधवी- देख लेना।
    विरजन- देखा है। जोड़ा कैसा पहनेगी?
    माधवी- उज्ज्वल, जैसे बगुले का पर।
    विरजन- सोहाग का जोड़ा केसरिया रंग का होता है।
    माधवी- मेरा श्वेत रहेगा।
    विरजन- तुझे चन्द्रहार बहुत भाता था। मैं अपना दे दूँगी।
    माधवी-हार के स्थान पर कंठी दे देना।
    विरजन- कैसी बातें कर रही हैं?
    माधवी- अपने श्रृंगार की!
    विरजन- तेरी बातें समझ में नहीं आती। तू इस समय इतनी उदास क्यों है? तूने इस रत्न के लिए कैसी-कैसी तपस्याएँ की, कैसा-कैसा योग साधा, कैसे-कैसे व्रत किये और तुझे जब वह रत्न मिल गया तो हर्षित नहीं देख पड़ती!
    माधवी- तुम विवाह की बातीचीत करती हो इससे मुझे दु:ख होता है।
    विरजन- यह तो प्रसन्न होने की बात है।
    माधवी- बहिन! मेरे भाग्य में प्रसन्नता लिखी ही नहीं! जो पक्षी बादलों में घोंसला बनाना चाहता है वह सर्वदा डालियों पर रहता है। मैंने निर्णय कर लिया है कि जीवन की यह शेष समय इसी प्रकार प्रेम का सपना  देखने में काट दूँगी।

----------


## Rajeev

विदाई

दूसरे दिन बालाजी स्थान-स्थान से निवृत होकर राजा धर्मसिंह की प्रतीक्षा करने लगे। आज राजघाट पर एक विशाल गोशाला का शिलारोपण होने वाला था, नगर की हाट-बाट और वीथियाँ मुस्काराती हुई जान पड़ती थी। सडृक के दोनों पार्श्व में झण्डे और झणियाँ लहरा रही थीं। गृहद्वार फूलों की माला पहिने स्वागत के लिए तैयार थे, क्योंकिआज उस स्वदेश-प्रेमी का शुभगमन है, जिसने अपना सर्वस्व देश के हित बलिदान कर दिया है।
    हर्ष की देवी अपनी सखी-सहेलियों के संग टहल रही थी। वायु झूमती थी। दु:ख और विषाद का कहीं नाम न था। ठौर-ठौर पर बधाइयाँ बज रही थीं। पुरुष सुहावने वस्त्र पहने इठालते थे। स्त्रीयाँ सोलह श्रृंगार किये मंगल-गीत गाती थी। बालक-मण्डली केसरिया साफा धारण किये कलोलें करती थीं हर पुरुष-स्त्री के मुख से प्रसन्नता झलक रही थी, क्योंकि आज एक सच्चे जाति-हितैषी का शुभगमन है जिसेने अपना सर्वस्व जाति के हित में भेंट कर दिया है।
    बालाजी अब अपने सुहदों के संग राजघाट की ओर चले तो सूर्य भगवान ने पूर्व दिशा से निकलकर उनका स्वागत किया।  उनका तेजस्वी मुखमण्डल ज्यों ही लोगों ने देखा सहस्रो मुखों से ‘भारत माता की जय’ का घोर शब्द सुनायी दिया और वायुमंडल को चीरता हुआ आकाश-शिखर तक जा पहुंवा। घण्टों और शंखों की ध्वनि निनादित हुई और उत्सव का सरस राग वायु में गूँजने लगा। जिस प्रकार दीपक को देखते ही पतंग उसे घेर लेते हैं उसी प्रकार बालाजी को देखकर लोग बड़ी शीघ्रता से उनके चतुर्दिक एकत्र हो गये। भारत-सभा के सवा सौ सभ्यों ने आभिवादन किया। उनकी सुन्दर वार्दियाँ और मनचले घोड़ों नेत्रों में खूब जाते थे। इस सभा का एक-एक सभ्य जाति का सच्चा हितैषी  था और उसके उमंग-भरे शब्द लोगों के चित्त को उत्साह से पूर्ण कर देते थें सड़क के दोनों ओर दर्शकों की श्रेणी थी। बधाइयाँ बज रही थीं। पुष्प और मेवों की वृष्टि हो रही थी। ठौर-ठौर नगर की ललनाएँ श्रृंगार किये, स्वर्ण के थाल में कपूर, फूल और चन्दन लिये आरती करती जाती थीं। और दूकाने नवागता वधू की भाँति सुसज्जित थीं। सारा नगेर अपनी सजावट से वाटिका को लज्जित करता था और जिस प्रकार श्रावण मास में काली घटाएं उठती हैं और रह-रहकर वन की गरज हृदय को कँपा देती है और उसी प्रकार जनता की उमंगवर्द्वक ध्वनि (भारत माता की जय) हृदय में उत्साह और उत्तेजना उत्पन्न करती थी। जब बालाजी चौक में पहुँचे तो उन्होंने एक अद्भुत दृश्य देखा। बालक-वृन्द ऊदे रंग के लेसदार कोट पहिने, केसरिया पगड़ी बाँधे हाथों में सुन्दर छड़ियाँ लिये मार्ग पर खडे थे। बालाजी को देखते ही वे दस-दस की श्रेणियों में हो गये एवं अपने डण्डे बजाकर यह ओजस्वी गीत गाने लगे:-
    बालाजी तेरा आना मुबारक होवे।
    धनि-धनि भाग्य हैं इस नगरी के ; धनि-धनि भाग्य हमारे।।
धनि-धनि इस नगरी के बासी जहाँ तब चरण पधारे।
    बालाजी तेरा आना मुबारक होवे।।
    कैसा चित्ताकर्षक दृश्य था। गीत यद्यपि साधारण था, परन्तु अनके और सधे हुए स्वरों ने मिलकर उसे ऐसा मनोहर और प्रभावशाली बना दिया कि पांव रुक गये। चतुर्दिक सन्नाटा छा गया। सन्नाटे में यह राग ऐसा सुहावना प्रतीत होता था जैसे रात्रि के सन्नाटे में बुलबुल का चहकना। सारे दर्शक चित्त की भाँति खड़े थे। दीन भारतवासियों, तुमने ऐसे दृश्य कहाँ देखे?  इस समय जी भरकर देख लो। तुम वेश्याओं के नृत्य-वाद्य से सन्तुष्ट हो गये। वारांगनाओं की काम-लीलाएँ बहुत देख चुके, खूब सैर सपाटे किये ; परन्तु यह सच्चा आनन्द और यह सुखद उत्साह, जो इस समय तुम अनुभव कर रहे हो तुम्हें कभी और भी प्राप्त हुआ था? मनमोहनी वेश्याओं के संगीत और सुन्दरियों का काम-कौतुक तुम्हारी वैषयिक इच्छाओं को उत्तेजित करते है। किन्तु तुम्हारे उत्साहों को और निर्बल बना देते हैं और ऐसे दृश्य तुम्हारे हृदयो में जातीयता और जाति-अभिमान का संचार करते हैं। यदि तुमने अपने जीवन मे एक बार भी यह दृश्य देखा है, तो उसका पवित्र चिहन तुम्हारे हृदय से कभी नहीं मिटेगा।
    बालाजी का दिव्य मुखमंडल आत्मिक आनन्द की ज्योति से प्रकाशित था और नेत्रों से जात्याभिमान की किरणें निकल रही थीं। जिस प्रकार कृषक अपने लहलहाते हुए खेत को देखकर आनन्दोन्मत्त हो जाता है, वही दशा इस समय बालाजी की थी। जब रागे बन्द हो गेया, तो उन्होंने कई डग आगे बढ़कर दो छोटे-छोटे बच्चों को उठा कर अपने कंधों पर बैठा लिया और बोले, ‘भारत-माता की जय!’     
    इस प्रकार शनै: शनै लोग राजघाट पर एकत्र हुए। यहाँ गोशाला का एक गगनस्पर्शी विशाल भवन स्वागत के लिये खड़ा था। आँगन में मखमल  का बिछावन बिछा हुआ था। गृहद्वार और स्तंभ फूल-पत्तियों से सुसज्जित खड़े थे। भवन के भीतर एक सहस गायें बंधी हुई थीं। बालाजी ने अपने हाथों से उनकी नॉँदों में खली-भूसा डाला। उन्हें प्यार से थपकियॉँ दी। एक  विस्तृत गृह मे संगमर का अष्टभुज कुण्ड बना हुआ था। वह दूध से परिवूर्ण था। बालाजी ने एक चुल्लू दूध लेकर नेत्रों से लगाया और पान किया। 
        अभी आँगन में लोग शान्ति से बैठने भी न पाये थे कई मनुष्य दौड़े हुए आये और बोल-पण्डित बदलू शास्त्री, सेठ उत्तमचन्द्र और लाला माखनलाल बाहर खड़े कोलाहल मचा रहे हैं और कहते है। कि हमा को बालाजी से दो-दो बाते कर लेने दो। बदलू शास्त्री काशी के विख्यात पंण्डित थे। सुन्दर चन्द्र-तिलक लगाते, हरी बनात का अंगरखा परिधान करते औश्र बसन्ती पगड़ी बाँधत थे। उत्तमचन्द्र और माखनलाल दोनों नगर के धनी और लक्षाधीश मनुष्ये थे। उपाधि के लिए सहस्रों व्यय करते और मुख्य पदाधिकारियों का सम्मान और सत्कार करना अपना प्रधान कर्त्तव्य जानते थे। इन महापुरुषों का नगर के मनुष्यों पर बड़ा दबवा था। बदलू शास्त्री जब कभी शास्त्रीर्थ करते, तो नि:संदेह प्रतिवादी की पराजय होती। विशेषकर काशी के पण्डे और प्राग्वाल तथा इसी पन्थ के अन्य धामिर्क्ग्झ तो उनके पसीने की जगह रुधिर बहाने का उद्यत रहते थे। शास्त्री जी काशी मे हिन्दू धर्म के रक्षक और महान् स्तम्भ प्रसिद्व थे।  उत्मचन्द्र और माखनलाल भी धार्मिक उत्साह की मूर्ति थे। ये लोग बहुत दिनों से बालाजी से शास्त्रार्थ करने का अवसर ढूंढ रहे थे। आज उनका मनोरथ पूरा हुआ। पंडों और प्राग्वालों का एक दल लिये आ पहुँचे।
    बालाजी ने इन महात्मा के आने का समाचार सुना तो बाहर निकल आये। परन्तु यहाँ की दशा विचित्र पायी। उभय पक्ष के लोग लाठियाँ सँभाले अँगरखे की बाँहें चढाये गुथने का उद्यत थे। शास्त्रीजी प्राग्वालों को भिड़ने के लिये ललकार रहे थे और सेठजी उच्च स्वर से कह रहे थे कि इन शूद्रों की धज्जियॉँ उड़ा दो अभियोग चलेगा तो देखा जाएगा। तुम्हार बाल-बॉँका न होने पायेगा। माखनलाल साहब गला फाड़-फाड़कर चिल्लाते थे कि निकल आये जिसे कुछ अभिमान हो। प्रत्येक को सब्जबाग दिखा दूँगा। बालाजी ने जब यह रंग देखा तो राजा धर्मसिंह से बोले-आप बदलू शास्त्री को जाकर समझा दीजिये कि वह इस दुष्टता को त्याग दें, अन्यथा दोनों पक्षवालों की हानि होगी और जगत में उपहास होगा सो अलग।
    राजा साहब के नेत्रों से अग्नि बरस रही थी। बोले- इस पुरुष से बातें करने में अपनी अप्रतिष्ठा समझता हूँ। उसे प्राग्वालों के समूहों का अभिमान है परन्तु मै। आज उसका सारा मद चूर्ण कर देता हूँ। उनका अभिप्राय इसके अतिरिक्त और कुछ नहीं है कि वे आपके ऊपर वार करें। पर जब तक मै। और मरे पॉँच पुत्र जीवित हैं तब तक कोई आपकी ओर कुदृष्टि से नहीं देख सकता। आपके एक संकेत-मात्र की देर है। मैं पलक मारते उन्हें इस दुष्टता का सवाद चखा दूंगा।
    बालाजी जान गये कि यह वीर उमंग में आ गया है। राजपूत जब उमंग में आता है तो उसे मरने-मारने क अतिरिक्त और कुछ नहीं सूझता। बोले-राजा साहब, आप दूरदर्शी होकर ऐसे वचन कहते है?  यह अवसर ऐसे वचनों का नहीं है। आगे बढ़कर अपने आदमियों को रोकिये, नहीं तो परिणाम बुरा होगा।
    बालालजी यह कहते-कहते अचानक रुक गये। समुद्र की तरंगों का भाँति लोग इधर-उधर से उमड़ते चले आते थे। हाथों में लाठियाँ थी और नेत्रों में रुधिर की लाली, मुखमंडल क्रुद्व, भृकुटी कुटिल। देखते-देखते यह जन-समुदाय प्राग्वालों के सिर पर पहुँच गया। समय सन्निकट था कि लाठियाँ सिर को चुमे कि बालाजी विद्युत की भाँति लपककर एक घोड़े पर सवार हो गये और अति उच्च स्वर में बोले:
    ‘भाइयो ! क्या अंधेर है? यदि मुझे आपना मित्र समझते हो तो झटपट हाथ नीचे कर लो और पैरों को एक इंच भी आगे न बढ़ने दो। मुझे अभिमान है कि तुम्हारे हृदयों में वीरोचित क्रोध और उमंग तरंगित हो रहे है। क्रोध एक पवित्र उद्वोग और पवित्र उत्साह है। परन्तु आत्म-संवरण उससे भी अधिक पवित्र धर्म है। इस समय अपने क्रोध को दृढ़ता से रोको। क्या तुम अपनी  जाति के साथ कुल का कर्त्तव्य पालन कर चुके कि इस प्रकार प्राण विसर्जन करने पर कटिबद्व हो क्या तुम दीपक लेकर भी कूप में गिरना चाहते हो? ये उलोग तम्हारे स्वदेश बान्धव और तुम्हारे ही रुधिर हैं। उन्हें अपना शत्रु मत समझो। यदि वे मूर्ख हैं तो उनकी मूर्खता का निवारण करना तुम्हारा कर्तव्य हैं। यदि वे तुम्हें अपशब्द कहें तो तुम बुरा मत मानों। यदि ये तुमसे युद्व करने को प्रस्तुत हो तुम नम्रता से स्वीकार कर तो और एक चतुर वैद्य की भांति अपने विचारहीन रोगियों की औषधि करने में तल्लीन हो जाओ। मेरी इस आशा के प्रतिकूल यदि तुममें से किसी ने हाथ उठाया तो वह जाति का शत्रु  होगा। 
    इन समुचित शब्दों से चतुर्दिक शांति छा गयी। जो जहां था वह वहीं चित्र लिखित सा हो गया। इस मनुष्य के शब्दों में कहां का प्रभाव भरा था,जिसने पचास सहस्र मनुष्यों के उमडते हुए उद्वेग को इस प्रकार शीतल कर दिया ,जिस प्रकार कोई चतुर सारथी दुष्ट घोडों को रोक लेता हैं, और यह शक्ति उसे किसने की दी थी ? न उसके सिर पर राजमुकुट था, न वह किसी सेना का नायक था। यह केवल उस पवित्र् और नि:स्वार्थ जाति सेवा का प्रताप था, जो उसने की थी। स्वजति सेवक के मान और प्रतिष्ठा का कारण  वे बलिदान होते हैं जो वह अपनी जति के लिए करता है। पण्डों और प्राग्वालों नेबालाजी का प्रतापवान रुप देखा और स्वर सुना, तो उनका क्रोध शान्त हो गया। जिस प्रकार सूर्य के निकलने से कुहरा आ जाता है उसी प्रकार बालाजी के आने से विरोधियों की सेना तितर बितर हो गयी। बहुत से मनुष्य – जो उपद्रव के उदेश्य से आये थे – श्रद्वापूर्वक बालाजी के चरणों में मस्तक झुका उनके अनुयायियों के वर्ग में सम्लित हो गये। बदलू शास्त्री ने बहुत चाहा कि वह पण्डों के पक्षपात और मूर्खरता को उतेजित करें,किन्तु  सफलता न हुई।

----------


## Rajeev

2

उस समय बालाजी ने एक परम प्रभावशाली वक्तृता  दी जिसका एक –एक शब्द आज तक सुननेवालों के हृदय पर अंकित हैं और जो भारत –वासियों के लिए सदा दीप का काम करेगी। बालाजी की वक्तृताएं प्राय: सारगर्भित हैं। परन्तु वह प्रतिभा,  वह ओज जिससे यह वक्तृता अलंकृत है, उनके किसी व्याख्यान में दीख नहीं पडते। उन्होनें अपने वाकयों के जादू से थोड़ी ही देर में पण्डो को अहीरों और पासियों से गले मिला दिया। उस वकतृता के अंतिम शब्द थे:
    यदि आप दृढता से कार्य करते जाएंगे तो अवश्य एक दिन आपको   अभीष्ट सिद्वि का स्वर्ण स्तम्भ दिखायी  देगा। परन्तु धैर्य को कभी हाथ से न जाने देना। दृढता बडी प्रबल शक्ति हैं। दृढता पुरुष के सब गुणों का राजा हैं। दृढता वीरता का एक प्रधान अंग हैं। इसे कदापि हाथ से न जाने देना। तुम्हारी परीक्षाएं होंगी। ऐसी दशा में दृढता के अतिरिक्त कोई विश्वासपात्र पथ-प्रदर्शक नहीं मिलेगा। दृढता  यदि सफल न भी हो सके, तो संसार में अपना नाम छोड़ जाती है’।
    बालाजी ने घर पहुचंकर समाचार-पत्र खोला, मुख पीला हो गया, और सकरुण हृदय से एक ठण्डी सांस निकल आयी। धर्मसिंह ने घबराकर पूछा– कुशल तो है ?
    बालाजी–सदिया में नदी का बांध फट गया बस साहस मनुष्य गृहहीन हो गये।
    धर्मसिंह- ओ हो।
    बालाजी– सहस्रों मनुष्य प्रवाह की भेंट हो गये। सारा नगर नष्ट हो गया। घरों की छतों पर नावें चल रही हैं। भारत सभा के लोग पहुच गयें हैं और यथा  शक्ति लोगों की रक्षा कर रहें है, किन्तु उनकी संख्या बहुत कम हैं।
    धर्मसिंह(सजलनयन होकर) हे इश्वर। तू ही इन अनाथों को नाथ हैं। गयीं। तीन घण्टे तक निरन्तर मूसलाधार पानी बरसता रहा। सोलह इंच पानी गिरा। नगर के उतरीय विभाग में सारा नगर एकत्र हैं। न रहने कों गृह है, न खाने को अन्न। शव की राशियां लगी हुई हैं बहुत से लोग भूखे मर जाते है। लोगों के विलाप और करुणाक्रन्दन से कलेजा मुंह को आता हैं। सब उत्पात–पीडित मनुष्य बालाजी को बुलाने की रट लगा रह हैं।  उनका विचार यह है कि मेरे पहुंचने से उनके दु:ख दूर हो जायंगे।
    कुछ काल तक बालाजी ध्यान में मग्न रहें, तत्पश्चात बोले–मेरा जाना आवश्यक है। मैं तुरंत जाऊंगा। आप सदियों की , ‘भारत सभा’ की तार दे दीजिये कि वह इस कार्य में मेरी सहायता करने को उद्यत् रहें।
    राजा साहब ने सविनय निवेदन किया – आज्ञा हो तो मैं चलूं ?
    बालाजी – मैं पहुंचकर आपको सूचना दूँगा। मेरे विचार में आपके जाने की कोई आवश्यकता न होगी।
    धर्मसिंह -उतम होता कि आप प्रात:काल ही जाते।
    बालाजी – नहीं। मुझे यहॉँ एक क्षण भी ठहरना कठिन जान पड़ता है। अभी मुझे वहां तक पहुचंने में कई दिन लगेंगें।
    पल – भर में नगर में ये समाचार फैल गये कि सदियों में बाढ आ गयी और बालाजी इस समय वहां आ रहें हैं। यह सुनते ही सहस्रों मनुष्य बालाजी को पहुंचाने के लिए निकल पड़े। नौ बजते–बजते द्वार पर पचीस सहस्र मनुष्यों क समुदाय एकत्र् हो गया। सदिया की दुर्घटना प्रत्येक मनुष्य के मुख पर थी लोग उन आपति–पीडित मनुष्यों की दशा पर सहानुभूति  और चिन्ता प्रकाशित कर रहे थे। सैकडों मनुष्य बालाजी के संग जाने को कटिबद्व हुए। सदियावालों की सहायता के लिए एक फण्ड खोलने का परामर्श होने लगा।
    उधर धर्मसिंह के अन्त: पुर में नगर की मुख्य प्रतिष्ठित स्त्रियों ने आज सुवामा को धन्यावाद देने के लिए एक सभा एकत्र की थी। उस उच्च प्रसाद का एक-एक कौना स्त्रियों से भरा हुआ  था। प्रथम वृजरानी ने कई   स्त्रियों के साथ एक मंगलमय सुहावना गीत गाया। उसके पीछे सब स्त्रियां  मण्डल बांध कर गाते – बजाते आरती का थाल लिये सुदामा के गृह पर आयीं। सेवती और चन्दा अतिथि-सत्कार करने के लिए पहले ही से प्रस्तुत थी सुवामा प्रत्येक महिला से गले मिली और उन्हें आशीवार्द दिया कि तुम्हारे अंक में भी ऐसे ही सुपूत बच्चे खेलें। फिर रानीजी ने उसकी आरती की और गाना होने लगा। आज माधवी का मुखमंडल पुष्प की भांति खिला हुआ था। मात्र वह उदास और चिंतित न थी। आशाएं विष की गांठ हैं। उन्हीं आशाओं ने उसे कल रुलाया था। किन्तु आज उसका चित्र उन आशाओं से रिक्त हो गया हैं। इसलिए मुखमण्डल दिव्य और नेत्र विकसित है। निराशा रहकर उस देवी ने सारी आयु काट दी, परन्तु आशापूर्ण रह कर उससे एक दिन का दु:ख भी न सहा गया।
    सुहावने रागों के आलाप से भवन गूंज रहा था कि अचानक सदिया का समाचार वहां भी पहुंचा और राजा धर्मसिहं यह कहते यह सुनायी दिये – आप लोग बालाजी को विदा करने के लिए तैयार हो जायें वे अभी सदिया जाते हैं।
    यह सुनते ही अर्धरात्रि    का सन्नाटा छा गया। सुवामा घबडाकर उठी और द्वार की ओर लपकी, मानों वह बालाजी को रोक लेगी। उसके संग सब –की–सब स्त्रियां उठ खडी हुई और उसके पीछे –पीछे चली। वृजरानी ने कहा –चची। क्या उन्हें बरबस विदा करोगी ? अभी तो वे अपने कमरे में हैं।
    ‘मैं उन्हें न जाने दूंगी। विदा करना कैसा ?
वृजरानी- मैं क्या सदिया को लेकर चाटूंगी ? भाड में जाय। मैं भी तो कोई हूं? मेरा भी तो उन पर कोई अधिकार है ?
    वृजरानी –तुम्हें मेरी शपथ, इस समय ऐसी बातें न करना। सहस्रों मनुष्य केवल उनके भरासे पर जी रहें हैं। यह न जायेंगे तो प्रलय हो जायेगा। 
    माता की ममता ने मनुष्यत्व और जातित्व को दबा लिया था, परन्तु वृजरानी ने समझा–बुझाकर उसे रोक लिया। सुवामा इस घटना को स्मरण करके सर्वदा पछताया करती थी। उसे आश्चर्य होता था कि मैं आपसे बाहर क्यों हो गयी। रानी जी ने पूछा-विरजन बालाजी को कौन जयमाल पहिनायेगा।
    विरजन –आप।
    रानीजी – और तुम क्या करोगी ?
    विरजन –मैं उनके माथे पर तिलक लगाऊंगी।
    रानीजी – माधवी कहां हैं ?
    विरजन (धीरे–से) उसे न छडों। बेचार, अपने घ्यान में मग्न हैं। सुवामा को देखा तो निकट आकर उसके चरण स्पर्श कियें। सुवामा ने उन्हें उठाकर हृदय में लगाया। कुछ कहना चाहती थी, परन्तु ममता से मुख न खोल सकी। रानी जी फूलों की जयमाल लेकर चली कि उसके कण्ठ में डाल दूं, किन्तु चरण थर्राये और आगे न बढ सकीं। वृजरानी चन्दन का थाल लेकर चलीं, परन्तु नेत्र-श्रावण –धन की भति बरसने लगें। तब माधव चली। उसके नेत्रों में प्रेम की झलक थी और मुंह पर प्रेम की लाली। अधरों पर महिनी मुस्कान झलक रही थी और मन प्रेमोन्माद में मग्न था। उसने बालाजी की ओर ऐसी चितवन से देखा जो अपार प्रेम से भरी हुई। तब सिर नीचा करके फूलों की जयमाला उसके गले में डाली। ललाट पर चन्दन का तिलक लगाया। लोक–संस्कारकी न्यूनता, वह भी पूरी हो गयी। उस समय बालाजी ने गम्भीर सॉस ली। उन्हें प्रतीत हुआ कि मैं अपार प्रेम के समुद्र में वहां जा रहा हूं। धैर्य का लंगर उठ गया और उसे मनुष्य की भांति जो अकस्मात् जल में फिसल पडा हो, उन्होंने माधवी  की बांह पकड़ ली। परन्तु हां :जिस तिनके का उन्होंने सहारा लिया वह स्वयं  प्रेम की धार में तीब्र गति से बहा जा रहा था। उनका हाथ पकडते ही माधवी  के रोम-रोम में बिजली दौड गयी। शरीर में स्वेद-बिन्दु झलकने लगे और जिस प्रकार वायु के झोंके से पुष्पदल पर पड़े हुए ओस के जलकण पृथ्वी पर गिर जाते हैं, उसी प्रकार माधवी के नेत्रों से अश्रु के बिन्दु बालाजी के हाथ पर टपक पड़े। प्रेम के मोती थें, जो उन मतवाली आंखों ने बालाजी को भेंट किये। आज से ये ओंखें फिर न रोयेंगी।
    आकाश पर तारे छिटके हुए थे और उनकी आड़ में बैठी हुई स्त्रियां  यह दृश्य देख रही थी आज प्रात:काल बालाजी के स्वागत में यह गीत गाया था :
    बालाजी तेरा आना मुबारक होवे।
    और इस समय  स्त्रियां  अपने मन –भावे स्वरों से गा रहीं हैं :
    बालाजी तेरा आना मुबारक होवे।
    आना भी मुबारक था और जाना भी मुबारक हैं। आने के समय भी लोगों की आंखों से आंसूं निकले थें और जाने के समय भी निकल रहें हैं। कल वे नवागत के  अतिथि स्वागत के लिए आये  थें। आज उसकी विदाई कर रहें हैं उनके रंग – रुप सब पूर्ववत है :परन्तु उनमें कितना अन्तर हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

मतवाली  योगिनी

माधवी प्रथम ही से मुरझायी हुई कली थी। निराशा ने उसे खाक मे मिला दिया। बीस वर्ष की तपस्विनी योगिनी हो गयी। उस बेचारी का भी कैसा जीवन था कि या तो मन में कोई अभिलाषा ही उत्पन्न न हुई, या हुई दुदैव ने उसे कुसुमित न होने दिया। उसका प्रेम एक अपार समुद्र था। उसमें ऐसी  बाढ आयी कि जीवन  की आशाएं और  अभिलाषाएं सब नष्ट हो गयीं। उसने योगिनी के से वस्त्र् पहिन लियें। वह सांसरिक बन्धनों से मुक्त  हो गयी। संसार इन्ही इच्छाओं और आशाओं का दूसरा नाम हैं। जिसने उन्हें नैराश्य–नद में प्रवाहित कर दिया, उसे संसार में समझना भ्रम हैं। 
    इस प्रकार के मद से मतवाली योगिनी को एक स्थन पर शांति न मिलती थी। पुष्प की सुगधिं की भांति देश-देश भ्रमण करती और प्रेम के शब्द सुनाती फिरती थी। उसके प्रीत वर्ण पर गेरुए रंग का वस्त्र परम शोभा देता था। इस प्रेम की मूर्ति को देखकर लोगों के नेत्रों  से अश्रु  टपक पडते   थे। जब अपनी वीणा बजाकर कोई  गीत गाने लगती तो वुनने वालों के चित अनुराग में पग जाते थें उसका एक–एक शब्द प्रेम–रस  डूबा होता था। 
    मतवाली योगिनी को बालाजी के नाम से प्रेम था। वह अपने पदों में प्राय: उन्हीं की कीर्ति सुनाती थी। जिस दिन से उसने योगिनी का वेष घारण किया और लोक–लाज को प्रेम के लिए परित्याग कर दिया उसी दिन से उसकी जिह्वा पर माता सरस्वती बैठ गयी। उसके सरस पदों को सुनने के लिए लोग सैकडों कोस चले जाते थे। जिस प्रकार मुरली की ध्वनि सुनकर गोपिंयां घरों से वयाकुल होकर निकल पड़ती थीं उसी प्रकार इस योगिनी की तान सुनते ही श्रोताजनों का नद उमड़ पड़ता था। उसके पद सुनना आनन्द के प्याले पीना था।  
    इस योगिनी को किसी ने हंसते या रोते नहीं देखा। उसे न किसी बात पर हर्ष था, न किसी बात का विषाद्। जिस मन में कामनाएं न हों, वह क्यों हंसे और क्यों रोये ? उसका मुख–मण्डल आनन्द की मूर्ति था। उस पर दृष्टि  पड़ते ही दर्शक के नेत्र पवित्र् आनन्द से परिपूर्ण हो जाते थे।

----------


## Rajeev

आखिरी मंजिल

आह ? आज तीन साल गुजर गए, यही मकान है, यही बाग है, यही गंगा का किनारा, यही संगमरमर का हौज। यही मैं हूँ और यही दरोदीवार। मगर इन चीजों से दिल पर कोई असर नहीं होता। वह नशा जो गंगा की सुहानी और हवा के दिलकश झौंकों से दिल पर छा जाता था। उस नशे के लिए अब जी तरस-जरस के रह जाता है। अब वह दिल नही रहा। वह युवती जो जिंदगी का सहारा थी अब इस दुनिया में नहीं है।
    मोहिनी ने बड़ा आकर्षक रूप पाया था। उसके सौंदर्य में एक आश्चर्यजनक बात थी। उसे प्यार करना मुश्किल था, वह पूजने के योग्य थी। उसके चेहरे पर हमेशा एक बड़ी लुभावनी आत्मिकता की दीप्ति रहती थी। उसकी आंखे जिनमें लाज और गंभीरता और पवित्रता का नशा था, प्रेम का स्रोत थी। उसकी एक-एक चितवन, एक-एक क्रिया; एक-एक बात उसके ह्रदय की पवित्रता और सच्चाई का असर दिल पर पैदा करती थी। जब वह अपनी शर्मीली आंखों से मेरी ओर ताकती तो उसका आकर्षण और असकी गर्मी मेरे दिल में एक ज्वारभाटा सा पैदा कर देती थी। उसकी आंखों से आत्मिक भावों की किरनें निकलती थीं मगर उसके होठों प्रेम की बानी से अपरिचित थे। उसने कभी इशारे से भी उस अथाह प्रेम को व्यक्त नहीं किया जिसकी लहरों में वह खुद तिनके की तरह बही जाती थी। उसके प्रेम की कोई सीमा न थी। वह प्रेम जिसका लक्ष्य मिलन है, प्रेम नहीं वासना है। मोहिनी का प्रेम वह प्रेम था जो मिलने में भी वियोग के मजे लेता है। मुझे खूब याद है एक बार जब उसी हौज के किनारे चॉँदनी रात में मेरी प्रेम – भरी बातों से विभोर होकर उसने कहा था-आह ! वह आवाज अभी मेरे ह्रदय पर अंकित है, ‘मिलन प्रेम का आदि है अंत नहीं।’ प्रेम की समस्या पर इससे ज्यादा शनदार, इससे ज्यादा ऊंचा ख्याल कभी मेरी नजर में नहीं गुजरा। वह प्रेम जो चितावनो से पैदा होता है और वियोग में भी हरा-भरा रहता है, वह वासना के एक झोंके को भी बर्दाश्त नहीं कर सकता। संभव है कि यह मेरी आत्मस्तुति हो मगर वह प्रेम, जो मेरी कमजोरियों के बावजूद मोहिनी को मुझसे था उसका एक कतरा भी मुझे बेसुध करने के लिए काफी था। मेरा हृदय इतना विशाल ही न था, मुझे आश्चर्य होता था कि मुझमें वह कौन-सा गुण था जिसने मोहिनी को मेरे प्रति प्रेम से विह्वल कर दिया था। सौन्दर्य, आचरण की पवित्रता, मर्दानगी का जौहर यही वह गुण हैं जिन पर मुहब्बत निछावर होती है। मगर मैं इनमें से एक पर भी गर्व नहीं कर सकता था। शायद मेरी कमजोरियॉँ ही उस प्रेम की तड़प का कारण थीं।
    मोहिनी में वह अदायें न थीं जिन पर रंगीली तबीयतें फिदा हो जाया करती हैं। तिरछी चितवन, रूप-गर्व की मस्ती भरी हुई आंखें, दिल को मोह लेने वाली मुस्कराहट, चंचल वाणी, उनमें से कोई चीज यहॉँ न थी! मगर जिस तरह चॉँद की मद्धिम सुहानी रोशनी में कभी-कभी फुहारें पड़ने लगती हैं, उसी तरह निश्छल प्रेम में उसके चेहरे पर एक मुस्कराहट कौंध जाती और आंखें नम हो जातीं। यह अदा न थी, सच्चे भावों की तस्वीर थी जो मेरे हृदय में पवित्र प्रेम की खलबली पैदा कर देती थी।

----------


## Rajeev

२

शाम का वक्त था, दिन और रात गले मिल रहे थे। आसमान पर मतवाली घटायें छाई हुई थीं और मैं मोहिनी के साथ उसी हौज के किनारे बैठा हुआ था। ठण्डी-ठण्डी बयार और मस्त घटायें हृदय के किसी कोने में सोते हुए प्रेम के भाव को जगा दिया करती हैं। वह मतवालापन जो उस वक्त हमारे दिलों पर छाया हुआ था उस पर मैं हजारों होशमंदियों को कुर्बान कर सकता हूँ। ऐसा मालूम होता था कि उस मस्ती के आलम में हमारे दिल बेताब होकर आंखों से टपक पड़ेंगे। आज मोहिनी की जबान भी संयम की बेड़ियों से मुक्त हो गई थी और उसकी प्रेम में डूबी हुई बातों से मेरी आत्मा को जीवन मिल रहा था।
    एकाएक मोहिनी ने चौंककर गंगा की तरफ देखा। हमारे दिलों की तरह उस वक्त गंगा भी उमड़ी हुई थी।
    पानी की उस उद्विग्न उठती-गिरती सतह पर एक दिया बहता हुआ चला जाता था और और उसका चमकता हुआ अक्स थिरकता और नाचता एक पुच्छल तारे की तरह पानी को आलोकित कर रहा था। आह! उस नन्ही-सी जान की क्या बिसात थी! कागज के चंद पुर्जे, बांस की चंद तीलियां, मिट्टी का एक दिया कि जैसे किसी की अतृप्त लालसाओं की समाधि थी जिस पर किसी दुख बँटानेवाले ने तरस खाकर एक दिया जला दिया था मगर वह नन्हीं-सी जान जिसके अस्तित्व का कोई ठिकाना न था, उस अथाह सागर में उछलती हुई लहरों से टकराती, भँवरों से हिलकोरें खाती, शोर करती हुई लहरों को रौंदती चली जाती थी। शायद जल देवियों ने उसकी निर्बलता पर तरस खाकर उसे अपने आंचलों में छुपा लिया था।
    जब तक वह दिया झिलमिलाता और टिमटिमाता, हमदर्द लहरों से झकोरे लेता दिखाई दिया। मोहिनी टकटकी लगाये खोयी-सी उसकी तरफ ताकती रही। जब वह आंख से ओझल हो गया तो वह बेचैनी से उठ खड़ी हुई और बोली- मैं किनारे पर जाकर उस दिये को देखूँगी। 
    जिस तरह हलवाई की मनभावन पुकार सुनकर बच्चा घर से बाहर निकल पड़ता है और चाव-भरी आंखों से देखता और अधीर आवाजों से पुकारता उस नेमत के थाल की तरफ दौड़ता है, उसी जोश और चाव के साथ मोहिनी नदी के किनारे चली। 
    बाग से नदी तक सीढ़ियॉँ बनी हुई थीं। हम दोनों तेजी के साथ नीचे उतरे और किनारे पहुँचते ही मोहिनी ने खुशी के मारे उछलकर जोर से कहा-अभी है! अभी है! देखो वह निकल गया!
    वह बच्चों का-सा उत्साह और उद्विग्न अधीरता जो मोहिनी के चेहरे पर उस समय थी, मुझे कभी न भूलेगी। मेरे दिल में सवाल पैदा हुआ, उस दिये से ऐसा हार्दिक संबंध, ऐसी विह्वलता क्यों? मुझ जैसा कवित्वशून्य व्यक्ति उस पहेली को जरा भी न बूझ सका।
    मेरे हृदय में आशंकाएं पैदा हुई। अंधेरी रात है, घटायें उमड़ी हुई, नदी बाढ़ पर, हवा तेज, यहॉँ इस वक्त ठहरना ठीक नहीं। मगर मोहिनी! वह चाव-भरे भोलेपन की तस्वीर, उसी दिये की तरफ आँखें लगाये चुपचाप खड़ी थी और वह उदास दिया ज्यों हिलता मचलता चला जाता था, न जाने कहॉँ किस देश!
    मगर थोड़ी देर के बाद वह दिया आँखों से ओझल हो गया। मोहिनी ने निराश स्वर में पूछा-गया! बुझ गया होगा?
    और इसके पहले कि मैं जवाब दूँ वह उस डोंगी के पास चली गई, जिस पर बैठकर हम कभी-कभी नदी की सैरें किया करते थे, और प्यार से मेरे गले लिपटकर बोली-मैं उस दिये को देखने जाऊँगी कि वह कहॉँ जा रहा है, किस देश को। 
    यह कहते-कहते मोहिनी ने नाव की रस्सी खोल ली। जिस तरह पेड़ों की डालियॉँ तूफान के झोंकों से झंकोले खाती हैं उसी तरह यह डोंगी डॉँवाडोल हो रही थी। नदी का वह डरावना विस्तार, लहरों की वह भयानक छलॉँगें, पानी की वह गरजती हुई आवाज, इस खौफनाक अंधेरे में इस डोंगी का बेड़ा क्योंकर पार होगा! मेरा दिल बैठ गया। क्या उस अभागे की तलाश में यह किश्ती भी डूबेगी! मगर मोहिनी का दिल उस वक्त उसके बस में न था। उसी दिये की तरह उसका हृदय भी भावनाओं की विराट, लहरों भरी, गरजती हुई नदी में बहा जा रहा था। मतवाली घटायें झुकती चली आती थीं कि जैसे नदी के गले मिलेंगी और वह काली नदी यों उठती थी कि जैसे बदलों को छू लेंगी। डर के मारे आँखें मुंदी जाती थीं। हम तेजी के साथ उछलते, कगारों के गिरने की आवाजें सुनते, काले-काले पेड़ों का झूमना देखते चले जाते थे। आबादी पीछे छूट गई, देवताओं को बस्ती से भी आगे निकल गये। एकाएक मोहिनी चौंककर उठ खड़ी हुई और बोली- अभी है! अभी है! देखों वह जा रहा है।
    मैंने आंख उठाकर देखा, वह दिया ज्यों का त्यों हिलता-मचलता चला जाता था।

----------


## Rajeev

३

उस दिये को देखते हम बहुत दूर निकल गए। मोहिनी ने यह राग अलापना शुरू किया:
मैं साजन से मिलन चली

      कैसा तड़पा देने वाला गीत था और कैसी दर्दभरी रसीली आवाज। प्रेम और आंसुओं में डूबी हुई। मोहक गीत में कल्पनाओं को जगाने की बड़ी शक्ति होती है। वह मनुष्य को भौतिक संसार से उठाकर कल्पनालोक में पहुँचा देता है। मेरे मन की आंखों में उस वक्त नदी की पुरशोर लहरें, नदी किनारे की झूमती हुई डालियॉँ, सनसनाती हुई हवा सबने जैसे रूप धर लिया था और सब की सब तेजी से कदम उठाये चली जाती थीं, अपने साजन से मिलने के लिए। उत्कंठा और प्रेम से झूमती हुई ऐ युवती की धुंधली सपने-जैसी तस्वीर हवा में, लहरों में और पेड़ों के झुरमुट में चली जाती दिखाई देती और कहती थी- साजन से मिलने के लिए! इस गीत ने सारे दृश्य पर उत्कंठा का जादू फूंक दिया।
मैं साजन से मिलन चली
साजन बसत कौन सी नगरी मैं बौरी ना जानूँ
ना मोहे आस मिलन की उससे ऐसी प्रीत भली
मैं साजन से मिलन चली
    मोहिनी खामोश हुई तो चारों तरफ सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था और उस सन्नाटे में एक बहुत मद्धिम, रसीला स्वप्निल-स्वर क्षितिज के उस पार से या नदी के नीचे से या हवा के झोंकों के साथ आता हुआ मन के कानों को सुनाई देता था।
                       मैं साजन से मिलन चली
    मैं इस गीत से इतना प्रभावित हुआ कि जरा देर के लिए मुझे खयाल न रहा कि कहॉँ हूँ और कहॉँ जा रहा हूँ। दिल और दिमाग में वही राग गूँज रहा था। अचानक मोहिनी ने कहा-उस दिये को देखो। मैंने दिये की तरफ देखा। उसकी रोशनी मंद हो गई थी और आयु की पूंजी खत्म हो चली थी। आखिर वह एक बार जरा भभका और बुझ गया। जिस तरह पानी की बूँद नदी में गिरकर गायब हो जाती है, उसी तरह अंधेरे के फैलाव में उस दिये की हस्ती गायब हो गई ! मोहिनी ने धीमे से कहा, अब नहीं दिखाई देता! बुझ गया! यह कहकर उसने एक ठण्डी सांस ली। दर्द उमड़ आया। आँसुओं से गला फंस गया, जबान से सिर्फ इतना निकला, क्या यही उसकी आखिरी मंजिल थी? और आँखों से आँसू गिरने लगे।
    मेरी आँखों के सामने से पर्दा-सा हट गया। मोहिनी की बेचैनी और उत्कंठा, अधीरता और उदासी का रहस्य समझ में आ गया और बरबस मेरी आंखों से भी आँसू की चंद बूंदें टपक पड़ीं। क्या उस शोर-भरे, खतरनाक, तूफानी सफर की यही आखिरी मंजिल थी?
    दूसरे दिन मोहिनी उठी तो उसका चेहरा पीला था। उसे रात भर नींद नहीं आई थी। वह कवि स्वभाव की स्त्री थी। रात की इस घटना ने उसके दर्द-भरे भावुक हृदय पर बहुत असर पैदा किया था। हँसी उसके होंठों पर यूँ ही बहुत कम आती थी, हॉँ चेहरा खिला रहता थां आज से वह हँसमुखपन भी बिदा हो गया, हरदम चेहरे पर एक उदासी-सी छायी रहती और बातें ऐसी जिनसे हृदय छलनी होता था और रोना आता था। मैं उसके दिल को इन ख्यालों से दूर रखने के लिए कई बार हँसाने वाले किस्से लाया मगर उसने उन्हें खोलकर भी न देखा। हॉँ, जब मैं घर पर न होता तो वह कवि की रचनाएं देखा करती मगर इसलिए नहीं कि उनके पढ़ने से कोई आनन्द मिलता था बल्कि इसलिए कि उसे रोने के लिए खयाल मिल जाता था और वह कविताएँ जो उस जमाने में उसने लिखीं दिल को पिघला देने वाले दर्द-भरे गीत हैं। कौन ऐसा व्यक्ति है जो उन्हें पढ़कर अपने आँसू रोक लेगा। वह कभी-कभी अपनी कविताएँ मुझे सुनाती और जब मैं दर्द में डूबकर उनकी प्रशंसा करता तो मुझे उसकी ऑंखों में आत्मा के उल्लास का नशा दिखाई पड़ता। हँसी-दिल्लगी और रंगीनी मुमकिन है कुछ लोगों के दिलों पर असर पैदा कर सके मगर वह कौन-सा दिल है जो दर्द के भावों से पिघल न जाएगा।
    एक रोज हम दोनों इसी बाग की सैर कर रहे थे। शाम का वक्त था और चैत का महीना। मोहिनी की तबियत आज खुश थी। बहुत दिनों के बाद आज उसके होंठों पर मुस्कराहट की झलक दिखाई दी थी। जब शाम हो गई और पूरनमासी का चॉँद गंगा की गोद से निकलकर ऊपर उठा तो हम इसी हौज के किनारे बैठ गए। यह मौलसिरियों की कतार ओर यह हौज मोहिनी की यादगार हैं। चॉँदनी में बिसात आयी और चौपड़ होने लगी। आज तबियत की ताजगी ने उसके रूप को चमका दिया था और उसकी मोहक चपलतायें मुझे मतवाला किये देती थीं। मैं कई बाजियॉँ खेला और हर बार हारा। हारने में जो मजा था वह जीतने में कहॉँ। हल्की-सी मस्ती में जो मजा है वह छकने और मतवाला होने में नहीं।
    चॉँदनी खूब छिटकी हुई थी। एकाएक मोहिनी ने गंगा की तरफ देखा और मुझसे बोली, वह उस पार कैसी रोशनी नजर आ रही है? मैंने भी निगाह दौड़ाई, चिता की आग जल रही थी लेकिन मैंने टालकर कहा- सॉँझी खाना पका रहे हैं।
    मोहिनी को विश्वास नहीं हुआ। उसके चेहरे पर एक उदास मुस्कराहट दिखाई दी और आँखें नम हो गईं। ऐसे दुख देने वाले दृश्य उसके भावुक और दर्दमंद दिल पर वही असर करते थे जो लू की लपट फूलों के साथ करती है। 
    थोड़ी देर तक वह मौन, निश्चला बैठी रही फिर शोकभरे स्वर में बोली-‘अपनी आखिरी मंजिल पर पहुँच गया!’
 -जमाना, अगस्त-सितम्बर १९११

----------


## Rajeev

आल्हा

आल्हा का नाम किसने नहीं सुना। पुराने जमाने के चन्देल राजपूतों में वीरता और जान पर खेलकर स्वामी की सेवा करने के लिए किसी राजा महाराजा को भी यह अमर कीर्ति नहीं मिली। राजपूतों के नैतिक नियमों में केवल वीरता ही नहीं थी बल्कि अपने स्वामी और अपने राजा के लिए जान देना भी उसका एक अंग था। आल्हा और ऊदल की जिन्दगी इसकी सबसे अच्छी मिसाल है। सच्चा राजपूत क्या होता था और उसे क्या होना चाहिये इसे लिस खूबसूरती से इन दोनों भाइयों ने दिखा दिया है, उसकी मिसाल हिन्दोस्तान के किसी दूसरे हिस्से में मुश्किल से मिल सकेगी। आल्हा और ऊदल के मार्के और उसको कारनामे एक चन्देली कवि ने शायद उन्हीं के जमाने में गाये, और उसको इस सूबे में जो लोकप्रियता प्राप्त है वह शायद रामायण को भी न हो। यह कविता आल्हा ही के नाम से प्रसिद्ध है और आठ-नौ शताब्दियॉँ गुजर जाने के बावजूद उसकी दिलचस्पी और सर्वप्रियता में अन्तर नहीं आया। आल्हा गाने का इस प्रदेश मे बड़ा रिवाज है। देहात में लोग हजारों की संख्या में आल्हा सुनने के लिए जमा होते हैं। शहरों में भी कभी-कभी यह मण्डलियॉँ दिखाई दे जाती हैं। बड़े लोगों की अपेक्षा सर्वसाधारण में यह किस्सा अधिक लोकप्रिय है। किसी मजलिस में जाइए हजारों आदमी जमीन के फर्श पर बैठे हुए हैं, सारी महाफिल जैसे बेसुध हो रही है और आल्हा गाने वाला किसी मोढ़े पर बैठा हुआ आपनी अलाप सुना रहा है। उसकी आवज आवश्यकतानुसार कभी ऊँची हो जाती है और कभी मद्धिम, मगर जब वह किसी लड़ाई और उसकी तैयारियों का जिक्र करने लगता है तो शब्दों का प्रवाह, उसके हाथों और भावों के इशारे, ढोल की मर्दाना लय उन पर वीरतापूर्ण शब्दों का चुस्ती से बैठना, जो जड़ाई की कविताओं ही की अपनी एक विशेषता है, यह सब चीजें मिलकर सुनने वालों के दिलों में मर्दाना जोश की एक उमंग सी पैदा कर देती हैं। बयान करने का तर्ज ऐसा सादा और दिलचस्प और जबान ऐसी आमफहम है कि उसके समझने में जरा भी दिक्कत नहीं होती। वर्णन और भावों की सादगी, कला के सौंदर्य का प्राण है।
    राजा परमालदेव चन्देल खानदान का आखिरी राजा था। तेरहवीं शाताब्दी के आरम्भ में वह खानदान समाप्त हो गया। महोबा जो एक मामूली कस्बा है उस जमाने में चन्देलों की राजधानी था। महोबा की सल्तनत दिल्ली और कन्नौज से आंखें मिलाती थी। आल्हा और ऊदल इसी राजा परमालदेव के दरबार के सम्मनित सदस्य थे। यह दोनों भाई अभी बच्चे ही थे कि उनका बाप जसराज एक लड़ाई में मारा गया। राजा को अनाथों पर तरस आया, उन्हें राजमहल में ले आये और मोहब्बत के साथ अपनी रानी मलिनहा के सुपुर्द कर दिया। रानी ने उन दोनों भाइयों की परवरिश और लालन-पालन अपने लड़के की तरह किया। जवान होकर यही दोनों भाई बहादुरी में सारी दुनिया में मशहूर हुए। इन्हीं दिलावरों के कारनामों ने महोबे का नाम रोशन कर दिया है।

                बड़े लडइया महोबेवाला 
            जिनके बल को वार न पार

    आल्हा और ऊदल राजा परमालदेव पर जान कुर्बान करने के लिए हमेशा तैयार रहते थे। रानी मलिनहा ने उन्हें पाला, उनकी शादियां कीं, उन्हें गोद में खिलाया। नमक के हक के साथ-साथ इन एहसानों और सम्बन्धों ने दोनों भाइयों को चन्देल राजा का जॉँनिसार रखवाला और राजा परमालदेव का वफादार सेवक बना दिया था। उनकी वीरता के कारण आस-पास के सैकडों घमंडी राजा चन्देलों के अधीन हो गये। महोबा राज्य की सीमाएँ नदी की बाढ़ की तरह फैलने लगीं और चन्देलों की शक्ति दूज के चॉँद से बढ़कर पूरनमासी का चॉँद हो गई। यह दोनों वीर कभी चैन से न बैठते थे। रणक्षेत्र में अपने हाथ का जौहर दिखाने की उन्हें धुन थी। सुख-सेज पर उन्हें नींद न आती थी। और वह जमाना भी ऐसा ही बेचैनियों से भरा हुआ था। उस जमाने में चैन से बैठना दुनिया के परदे से मिट जाना था। बात-बात पर तलवांरें चलतीं और खून की नदियॉँ बहती थीं। यहॉँ तक कि शादियाँ भी खूनी लड़ाइयों जैसी हो गई थीं। लड़की पैदा हुई और शामत आ गई। हजारों सिपाहियों, सरदारों और सम्बन्धियों की जानें दहेज में देनी पड़ती थीं। आल्हा और ऊदल उस पुरशोर जमाने की यच्ची तस्वीरें हैं और गोकि ऐसी हालतों ओर जमाने के साथ जो नैतिक दुर्बलताएँ और विषमताएँ पाई जाती हैं, उनके असर से वह भी बचे हुए नहीं हैं, मगर उनकी दुर्बलताएँ उनका कसूर नहीं बल्कि उनके जमाने का कसूर हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

२

आल्हा का मामा माहिल एक काले दिल का, मन में द्वेष पालने वाला आदमी था। इन दोनों भाइयों का प्रताप और ऐश्वर्य उसके हृदय में कॉँटे की तरह खटका करता था। उसकी जिन्दगी की सबसे बड़ी आरजू यह थी कि उनके बड़प्पन को किसी तरह खाक में मिला दे। इसी नेक काम के लिए उसने अपनी जिन्दगी न्यौछावर कर दी थी। सैंकड़ों वार किये, सैंकड़ों बार आग लगायी, यहॉँ तक कि आखिरकार उसकी नशा पैदा करनेवाली मंत्रणाओं ने राजा परमाल को मतवाला कर दिया। लोहा भी पानी से कट जाता है।
    एक रोज राजा परमाल दरबार में अकेले बैठे हुए थे कि माहिल आया। राजा ने उसे उदास देखकर पूछा, भइया, तुम्हारा चेहरा कुछ उतरा हुआ है। माहिल की आँखों में आँसू आ गये। मक्कार आदमी को अपनी भावनाओं पर जो अधिकार होता है वह किसी बड़े योगी के लिए भी कठिन है। उसका दिल रोता है मगर होंठ हँसते हैं, दिल खुशियों के मजे लेता है मगर आँखें रोती हैं, दिल डाह की आग से जलता है मगर जबान से शहद और शक्कर की नदियॉँ बहती हैं।
    माहिल बोला-महाराज, आपकी छाया में रहकर मुझे दुनिया में अब किसी चीज की इच्छा बाकी नहीं मगर जिन लोगों को आपने धूल से उठाकर आसमान पर पहुँचा दिया और जो आपकी कृपा से आज बड़े प्रताप और ऐश्वर्यवाले बन गये, उनकी कृतघ्रता और उपद्रव खड़े करना मेरे लिए बड़े दु:ख का कारण हो रही है।
    परमाल ने आश्चर्य से पूछा- क्या मेरा नमक खानेवालों में ऐसे भी लोग हैं? 
    माहिल- महाराज, मैं कुछ नहीं कह सकता। आपका हृदय कृपा का सागर है मगर उसमें एक खूंखार घड़ियाल आ घुसा है।
    -वह कौन है?
    -मैं। 
    राजा ने आश्चर्यान्वित होकर कहा-तुम!
    महिल- हॉँ महाराज, वह अभागा व्यक्ति मैं ही हूँ। मैं आज खुद अपनी फरियाद लेकर आपकी सेवा में उपस्थित हुआ हूँ। अपने सम्बन्धियों के प्रति मेरा जो कर्तव्य है वह उस भक्ति की तुलना में कुछ भी नहीं जो मुझे आपके प्रति है। आल्हा मेरे जिगर का टुकड़ा है। उसका मांस मेरा मांस और उसका रक्त मेरा रक्त है। मगर अपने शरीर में जो रोग पैदा हो जाता है उसे विवश होकर हकीम से कहना पड़ता है। आल्हा अपनी दौलत के नशे में चूर हो रहा है। उसके दिल में यह झूठा खयाल पैदा हो गया है कि मेरे ही बाहु-बल से यह राज्य कायम है।
    राजा परमाल की आंखें लाल हो गयीं, बोला-आल्हा को मैंने हमेशा अपना लड़का समझा है।
    माहिल- लड़के से ज्यादा। 
    परमाल- वह अनाथ था, कोई उसका संरक्षक न था। मैंने उसका पालन-पोषण किया, उसे गोद में खिलाया। मैंने उसे जागीरें दीं, उसे अपनी फौज का सिपहसालार बनाया। उसकी शादी में मैंने बीस हजार चन्देल सूरमाओं का खून बहा दिया। उसकी मॉँ और मेरी मलिनहा वर्षों गले मिलकर सोई हैं और आल्हा क्या मेरे एहसानों को भूल सकता है? माहिल, मुझे तुम्हारी बात पर विश्वास नहीं आता। 
    माहिल का चेहरा पीला पड़ गया। मगर सम्हलकर बोला- महाराज, मेरी जबान से कभी झूठ बात नहीं निकली।
    परमाह- मुझे कैसे विश्वास हो? 
    महिल ने धीरे से राजा के कान में कुछ कह दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

३

आल्हा और ऊदल दोनों चौगान के खेल का अभ्यास कर रहे थे। लम्बे-चौड़े मैदान में हजारों आदमी इस तमाशे को देख रहे थे। गेंद किसी अभागे की तरह इधर-उधर ठोकरें खाता फिरता था। चोबदार ने आकर कहा-महाराज ने याद फरमाया है।
आल्हा को सन्देह हुआ। महाराज ने आज बेवक्त क्यों याद किया? खेल बन्द हो गया। गेंद को ठोकरों से छुट्टी मिली। फौरन दरबार मे चौबदार के साथ हाजिर हुआ और झुककर आदाब बजा लाया।
    परमाल ने कहा- मैं तुमसे कुछ मॉँगूँ? दोगे?
    आल्हा ने सादगी से जवाब दिया-फरमाइए।
    परमाल-इनकार तो न करोगे?
    आल्हा ने कनखियों से माहिल की तरफ देखा समझ गया कि इस वक्त कुछ न कुछ दाल में काला है। इसके चेहरे पर यह मुस्कराहट क्यों? गूलर में यह फूल क्यों लगे? क्या मेरी वफादारी का इम्तहान लिया जा रहा है? जोश से बोला-महाराज, मैं आपकी जबान से ऐसे सवाल सुनने का आदी नहीं हूँ। आप मेरे संरक्षक, मेरे पालनहार, मेरे राजा हैं। आपकी भँवों के इशारे पर मैं आग में कूद सकता हूँ और मौत से लड़ सकता हूँ। आपकी आज्ञा पाकर में असम्भव को सम्भव बना सकता हूँ आप मुझसे ऐसे सवाल न करें।
    परमाल- शाबाश, मुझे तुमसे ऐसी ही उम्मीद है।
    आल्हा-मुझे क्या हुक्म मिलता है?
    परमाल- तुम्हारे पास नाहर घोड़ा है?
    आल्हा ने ‘जी हॉँ’ कहकर माहिल की तरफ भयानक गुस्से भरी हुई आँखों से देखा।
    परमाल- अगर तुम्हें बुरा न लगे तो उसे मेरी सवारी के लिए दे दो।
    आल्हा कुछ जवाब न दे सका, सोचने लगा, मैंने अभी वादा किया है कि इनकार न करूँगा। मैंने बात हारी है। मुझे इनकार न करना चाहिए। निश्चय ही इस वक्त मेरी स्वामिभक्ति की परीक्षा ली जा रही है। मेरा इनकार इस समय बहुत बेमौका और खतरनाक है। इसका तो कुछ गम नहीं। मगर मैं इनकार किस मुँह से करूँ, बेवफा न कहलाऊँगा? मेरा और राजा का सम्बन्ध केवल स्वामी और सेवक का ही नहीं है, मैं उनकी गोद में खेला हूँ। जब मेरे हाथ कमजोर थे, और पॉँव में खड़े होने का बूता न था, तब उन्होंने मेरे जुल्म सहे हैं, क्या मैं इनकार कर सकता हूँ?
    विचारों की धारा मुड़ी- माना कि राजा के एहसान मुझ पर अनगिनती हैं मेरे शरीर का एक-एक रोआँ उनके एहसानों के बोझ से दबा हुआ है मगर क्षत्रिय कभी अपनी सवारी का घोड़ा दूसरे को नहीं देता। यह क्षत्रियों का धर्म नहीं। मैं राजा का पाला हुआ और एहसानमन्द हूँ। मुझे अपने शरीर पर अधिकार है। उसे मैं राजा पर न्यौछावर कर सकता हूँ। मगर राजपूती धर्म पर मेरा कोई अधिकार नहीं है, उसे मैं नहीं तोड़ सकता। जिन लोगों ने धर्म के कच्चे धागे को लोहे की दीवार समझा है, उन्हीं से राजपूतों का नाम चमक रहा है। क्या मैं हमेशा के लिए अपने ऊपर दाग लगाऊँ? आह! माहिल ने इस वक्त मुझे खूब जकड़ रखा है। सामने खूंखार शेर है; पीछे गहरी खाई। या तो अपमान उठाऊँ या कृतघ्न कहलाऊँ। या तो राजपूतों के नाम को डुबोऊँ या बर्बाद हो जॉँऊ। खैर, जो ईश्वर की मर्जी, मुझे कृतघ्न कहलाना स्वीकार है, मगर अपमानित होना स्वीकार नहीं। बर्बाद हो जाना मंजूर है, मगर राजपूतों के धर्म में बट्टा लगाना मंजूर नहीं।
    आल्हा सर नीचा किये इन्हीं खयालों में गोते खा रहा था। यह उसके लिए परीक्षा की घड़ी थी जिसमें सफल हो जाने पर उसका भविष्य निर्भर था।
    मगर माहिला के लिए यह मौका उसके धीरज की कम परीक्षा लेने वाला न था।
    वह दिन अब आ गया जिसके इन्तजार में कभी आँखें नहीं थकीं। खुशियों की यह बाढ़ अब संयम की लोहे की दीवार को काटती जाती थी। सिद्ध योगी पर दुर्बल मनुष्य की विजय होती जाती थी। एकाएक परमाल ने आल्हा से बुलन्द आवाज में पूछा- किस दनिधा में हो? क्या नहीं देना चाहते? 
    आल्हा ने राजा से आंखें मिलाकर कहा-जी नहीं। 
    परमाल को तैश आ गया, कड़ककर बोला-क्यों? 
    आल्हा ने अविचल मन से उत्तर दिया-यह राजपूतों का धर्म नहीं है।
    परमाल-क्या मेरे एहसानों का यही बदला है? तुम जानते हो, पहले तुम क्या थे और अब क्या हो?
    आल्हा-जी हॉँ, जानता हूँ।
    परमाल- तुम्हें मैंने बनाया है और मैं ही बिगाड़ सकता हूँ। 
    आल्हा से अब सब्र न हो सका, उसकी आँखें लाल हो गयीं और त्योरियों पर बल पड़ गये। तेज लहजे में बोला- महाराज, आपने मेरे ऊपर जो एहसान किए, उनका मैं हमेशा कृतज्ञ रहूँगा। क्षत्रिय कभी एहसान नहीं भूलता। मगर आपने मेरे ऊपर एहसान किए हैं, तो मैंने भी जो तोड़कर आपकी सेवा की है। सिर्फ नौकरी और नामक का हक अदा करने का भाव मुझमें वह निष्ठा और गर्मी नहीं पैदा कर सकता जिसका मैं बार-बार परिचय दे चुका हूँ। मगर खैर, अब मुझे विश्वास हो गया कि इस दरबार में मेरा गुजर न होगा। मेरा आखिरी सलाम कबूल हो और अपनी नादानी से मैंने जो कुछ भूल की है वह माफ की जाए।
    माहिल की ओर देखकर उसने कहा- मामा जी, आज से मेरे और आपके बीच खून का रिश्ता टूटता है। आप मेरे खून के प्यासे हैं तो मैं भी आपकी जान का दुश्मन हूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

४

आल्हा की मॉँ का नाम देवल देवी था। उसकी गिनती उन हौसले वाली उच्च विचार स्त्रियों में है जिन्होंने हिन्दोस्तान के पिछले कारनामों को इतना स्पृहणीय बना दिया है। उस अंधेरे युग में भी जबकि आपसी फूट और बैर की एक भयानक बाढ़ मुल्क में आ पहुँची थी, हिन्दोस्तान में ऐसी ऐसी देवियॉँ पैदा हुई जो  इतिहास के अंधेरे से अंधेरे पन्नों को भी ज्योतित कर सकती हैं। देवल देवी से सुना कि आल्हा ने अपनी आन को रखने के लिए क्या किया तो उसकी आखों भर आए। उसने  दोनों भाइयों को गले लगाकर कहा- बेटा ,तुमने वही किया जो राजपूतों  का धर्म था। मैं बड़ी भाग्यशालिनी हूँ कि तुम जैसे दो बात की लाज रखने वाले बेटे पाये हैं । 
     उसी रोज दोनों भाइयों महोबा से कूच कर दिया अपने साथ अपनी तलवार और घोड़ो के सिवा और कुछ न लिया। माल –असबाब सब वहीं छोड़ दिये सिपाही की दौलत और इज्जत सबक कुछ उसकी तलवार है। जिसके पास वीरता की सम्पति है उसे दूसरी किसी सम्पति की जरुरत नहीं।
     बरसात के दिन थे, नदी नाले उमड़े हुए थे। इन्द्र की उदारताओं से मालामाल होकर जमीन फूली नहीं समाती थी । पेड़ो पर मोरों की रसीली झनकारे सुनाई देती थीं और खेतों में निश्चिन्तता की शराब से मतवाल किसान मल्हार की  तानें अलाप रहे थे । पहाड़ियों की घनी हरियावल पानी की दर्पन –जैसी सतह और जगंली बेल बूटों के  बनाव संवार से प्रकृति पर एक यौवन बरस रहा था। मैदानों की ठंडी-ठडीं मस्त हवा जंगली फूलों की मीठी मीठी, सुहानी, आत्मा को उल्लास देनेवाली महक और खेतों की लहराती हुई रंग बिरंगी उपज ने दिलो में आरजुओं का एक तूफान उठा दिया था। ऐसे मुबारक मौसम में आल्हा ने महोबा को आखिरी सलाम किया । दोनों भाइयो की आँखे रोते रोते लाल हो गयी थीं क्योंकि आज उनसे उनका देश छूट रहा था । इन्हीं गलियों में उन्होंने घुटने के बल चलना सीखा था, इन्ही तालाबों में कागज की नावें चलाई थीं, यही जवानी की बेफिक्रियों के मजे लूटे थे। इनसे अब हमेशा के लिए नाता टूटता था। दोनो भाई आगे  बढते जाते थे , मगर बहुत धीरे-धीरे । यह खयाल था कि शायद  परमाल ने रुठनेवालों को मनाने के लिए अपना कोई भरोसे का आदमी भेजा होगा।  घोड़ो को सम्हाले हुए थे,  मगर जब महोबे की पहाड़ियो का आखिरी निशान ऑंखों से ओझल हो गया तो उम्मीद की आखिरी झलक भी गायब हो गयी। उन्होनें जिनका कोई देश नथा एक ठंडी सांस ली और घोडे बढा दिये। उनके  निर्वासन का समाचार बहुत जल्द चारों तरफ फैल  गया। उनके लिए  हर दरबार में  जगह थीं, चारों तरफ से राजाओ के सदेश आने लगे। कन्नौज के राजा जयचन्द ने अपने राजकुमार को उनसे मिलने के लिए भेजा। संदेशों से जो काम न निकला वह इस मुलाकात ने पूरा कर दिया। राजकुमार की खातिदारियाँ और आवभगत दोनों भाइयों को कन्नौज खींच ले नई। जयचन्द आंखें बिछाये बैठा था। आल्हा को अपना सेनापति बना दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

५

आल्हा और ऊदल के चले जाने के बाद महोबे में तरह-तरह के अंधेर शुरु हुए। परमाल कमजी शासक था। मातहत राजाओं ने बगावत का झण्डा बुलन्द किया। ऐसी कोई ताकत न रही जो उन झगड़ालू लोगों को वश में रख सके। दिल्ली के राज पृथ्वीराज की कुछ सेना सिमता से एक सफल लड़ाई लड़कर वापस आ रही थी। महोबे में पड़ाव किया। अक्खड़ सिपाहियों में तलवार चलते कितनी देर लगती है। चाहे राजा परमाल के मुलाजियों की ज्यादती हो चाहे चौहान सिपाहियों की, तनीजा यह हुआ कि चन्देलों और चौहानों में अनबन हो गई। लड़ाई छिड़ गई। चौहान संख्या में कम थे। चंदेलों ने आतिथ्य-सत्कार के नियमों को एक किनारे रखकर चौहानों के खून से अपना कलेजा ठंडा किया और यह न समझे कि मुठ्ठी भर सिपाहियों के पीछे सारे देश पर विपत्ति आ जाएगी। बेगुनाहों को खून रंग लायेगा। पृथ्वीराज को यह दिल तोड़ने वाली खबर मिली तो उसके गुस्से की कोई हद न रही। ऑंधी की तरह महोबे पर चढ़ दौड़ा और सिरको, जो इलाका महोबे का एक मशहूर कस्बा था, तबाह करके महोबे की तरह बढ़ा। चन्देलों ने भी फौज खड़ी की। मगर पहले ही मुकाबिले में उनके हौसले पस्त हो गये। आल्हा-ऊदल के बगैर फौज बिन दूल्हे की बारात थी। सारी फौज तितर-बितर हो गयी। देश में तहलका मच गया। अब किसी क्षण पृथ्वीराज महोबे में आ पहुँचेगा, इस डर से लोगों के हाथ-पॉँव फूल गये। परमाल अपने किये पर बहुत पछताया। मगर अब पछताना व्यर्थ था। कोई चारा न देखकर उसने पृथ्वीराज से एक महीने की सन्धि की प्रार्थना की। चौहान राजा युद्ध के नियमों को कभी हाथ से न जाने देता था। उसकी वीरता उसे कमजोर, बेखबर और नामुस्तैद दुश्मन पर वार करने की इजाजत न देती थी। इस मामले में अगर वह इन नियमों को इतनी सख्ती से पाबन्द न होता तो शहाबुद्दीन के हाथों उसे वह बुरा दिन न देखना पड़ता। उसकी बहादुरी ही उसकी जान की गाहक हुई। उसने परमाल का पैगाम मंजूर कर लिया। चन्देलों की जान में जान आई। 
    अब सलाह-मशविरा होने लगा कि पृथ्वीराज से क्योंकर मुकाबिला किया जाये। रानी मलिनहा भी इस मशविरे में शरीक थीं। किसी ने कहा, महोबे के चारों तरफ एक ऊँची दीवार बनायी जाय ; कोई बोला, हम लोग महोबे को वीरान करके दक्खिन को ओर चलें। परमाल जबान से तो कुछ न कहता था, मगर समर्पण के सिवा उसे और कोई चारा न दिखाई पड़ता था। तब रानी मलिनहा खड़ी होकर बोली :
‘चन्देल वंश के राजपूतो, तुम कैसी बच्चों की-सी बातें करते हो? क्या दीवार खड़ी करके तुम दुश्मन को रोक लोगे? झाडू से कहीं ऑंधी रुकती है ! तुम महोबे को वीरान करके भागने की सलाह देते हो। ऐसी कायरों जैसी सलाह औरतें दिया करती हैं। तुम्हारी सारी बहादुरी और जान पर खेलना अब कहॉँ गया? अभी बहुत दिन नहीं गुजरे कि चन्देलों के नाम से राजे थर्राते थे। चन्देलों की धाक बंधी हुई थी, तुमने कुछ ही सालों में सैंकड़ों मैदान जीते, तुम्हें कभी हार नहीं हुई। तुम्हारी तलवार की दमक कभी मन्द नहीं हुई। तुम अब भी वही हो, मगर तुममें अब वह पुरुषार्थ नहीं है। वह पुरुषार्थ बनाफल वंश के साथ महोबे से उठ गया। देवल देवी के रुठने से चण्डिका देवी भी हमसे रुठ गई। अब अगर कोई यह हारी हुई बाजी सम्हाल सकता है तो वह आल्हा है। वही दोनों भाई इस नाजुक वक्त में तुम्हें बचा सकते हैं। उन्हीं को मनाओ, उन्हीं को समझाओं, उन पर महोते के बहुत हक हैं। महोबे की मिट्टी और पानी से उनकी परवरिश हुई है। वह महोबे के हक कभी भूल नहीं सकते, उन्हें ईश्वर ने बल और विद्या दी है, वही इस समय विजय का बीड़ा उठा सकते हैं।’
रानी मलिनहा की बातें लोगों के दिलों में बैठ गयीं।

----------


## Rajeev

६

जगना भाट आल्हा और ऊदल को कन्नौज से लाने के लिए रवाना हुआ। यह दोनों भाई राजकुँवर लाखन के साथ शिकार खेलने जा रहे थे कि जगना ने पहुँचकर प्रणाम किया। उसके चेहरे से परेशानी और झिझक बरस रही थी। आल्हा ने घबराकर पूछा—कवीश्वर, यहॉँ कैसे भूल पड़े? महोबे में तो खैरियत है? हम गरीबों को क्योंकर याद किया?
जगना की ऑंखों में ऑंसू भर जाए, बोला—अगर खैरियत होती तो तुम्हारी शरण में क्यों आता। मुसीबत पड़ने पर ही देवताओं की याद आती है। महोबे पर इस वक्त इन्द्र का कोप छाया हुआ है। पृथ्वीराज चौहान महोबे को घेरे पड़ा है। नरसिंह और वीरसिंह तलवारों की भेंट हो चुके है। सिरकों सारा राख को ढेर हो गया। चन्देलों का राज वीरान हुआ जाता है। सारे देश में कुहराम मचा हुआ है। बड़ी मुश्किलों से एक महीने की मौहलत ली गई है और मुझे राजा परमाल ने तुम्हारे पास भेजा है। इस मुसीबत के वक्त हमारा कोई मददगार नहीं है, कोई ऐसा नहीं है जो हमारी किम्मत बॅंधाये। जब से तुमने महोबे से नहीं है, कोई ऐसा नहीं है जो हमारी हिम्मत बँधाये। जब से तुमने महोबे से नाता तोड़ा है तब से राजा परमाल के होंठों पर हँसी नहीं आई। जिस परमाल को उदास देखकर तुम बेचैन हो जाते थे उसी परमाल की ऑंखें महीनों से नींद को तरसती हैं। रानी महिलना, जिसकी गोद में तुम खेले हो, रात-दिन तुम्हारी याद में रोती रहती है। वह अपने झरोखें से कन्नैज की तरफ ऑंखें लगाये तुम्हारी राह देखा करती है। ऐ बनाफल वंश के सपूतो ! चन्देलों की नाव अब डूब रही है। चन्देलों का नाम अब मिटा जाता है। अब मौका है कि तुम तलवारे हाथ में लो। अगर इस मौके पर तुमने डूबती हुई नाव को न सम्हाला तो तुम्हें हमेशा के लिए पछताना पड़ेगा क्योंकि इस नाम के साथ तुम्हारा और तुम्हारे नामी बाप का नाम भी डूब जाएगा। 
आल्हा ने रुखेपन से जवाब दिया—हमें इसकी अब कुछ परवाह नहीं है। हमारा और हमारे बाप का नाम तो उसी दिन डूब गया, जब हम बेकसूर महोबे से निकाल दिए गए। महोबा मिट्टी में मिल जाय, चन्देलों को चिराग गुल हो जाय, अब हमें जरा भी परवाह नहीं है। क्या हमारी सेवाओं का यही पुरस्कार था जो हमको दिया गया? हमारे बाप ने महोबे पर अपने प्राण न्यौछावर कर दिये, हमने गोड़ों को हराया और चन्देलों को देवगढ़ का मालिक बना दिया। हमने यादवों से लोहा लिया और कठियार के मैदान में चन्देलों का झंडा गाड़ दिया। मैंने इन्ही हाथों से कछवाहों की बढ़ती हुई लहर को रोका। गया का मैदान हमीं ने जीता, रीवॉँ का घमण्ड हमीं ने तोड़ा। मैंने ही मेवात से खिराज लिया। हमने यह सब कुछ किया और इसका हमको यह पुरस्कार दिया गया है? मेरे बाप ने दस राजाओं को गुलामी का तौक पहनाया। मैंने परमाल की सेवा में सात बार प्राणलेवा जख्म खाए, तीन बार मौत के मुँह से निकल आया। मैने चालीस लड़ाइयॉँ लड़ी और कभी हारकर न आया। ऊदल ने सात खूनी मार्के जीते। हमने चन्देलों की बहादुरी का डंका बजा दिया। चन्देलों का नाम हमने आसमान तक पहुँचा दिया और इसके यह पुरस्कार हमको मिला है? परमाल अब क्यों उसी दगाबाज माहिल को अपनी मदद के लिए नहीं बुलाते जिसकों खुश करने के लिए मेरा देश निकाला हुआ था ! 
जगना ने जवाब दिया—आल्हा ! यह राजपूतों की बातें नहीं हैं। तुम्हारे बाप ने जिस राज पर प्राण न्यौछावर कर दिये वही राज अब दुश्मन के पांव तले रौंदा जा रहा है। उसी बाप के बेटे होकर भी क्या तुम्हारे खून में जोश नहीं आता? वह राजपूत जो अपने मुसीबत में पड़े हुए राजा को छोड़ता है, उसके लिए नरक की आग के सिवा और कोई जगह नहीं है। तुम्हारी मातृभूमि पर बर्बादी की घटा छायी हुई हैं। तुम्हारी माऍं और बहनें दुश्मनों की आबरु लूटनेवाली निगाहों को निशाना बन रही है, क्या अब भी तुम्हारे खून में जोश नहीं आता? अपने देश की यह दुर्गत देखकर भी तुम कन्नौज में चैन की नींद सो सकते हो?
देवल देवी को जगना के आने की खबर हुई। असने फौरन आल्हा को बुलाकर कहा—बेटा, पिछली बातें भूल जाओं और आज ही महोबे चलने की तैयारी करो। 
आल्हा कुछ जबाव न दे सका, मगर ऊदल झुँझलाकर बोला—हम अब महोबे नहीं जा सकते। क्या तुम वह दिन भूल गये जब हम कुत्तों की तरह महोबे से निकाल दिए गए? महोबा डूबे या रहे, हमारा जी उससे भर गया, अब उसको देखने की इच्छा नहीं हे। अब कन्नौज ही हमारी मातृभूमि है। 
राजपूतनी बेटे की जबान से यह पाप की बात न सुन सकी, तैश में आकर बोली—ऊदल, तुझे ऐसी बातें मुंह से निकालते हुए शर्म नहीं आती ? काश, ईश्वर मुझे बॉँझ ही रखता कि ऐसे बेटों की मॉँ न बनती। क्या इन्हीं बनाफल वंश के नाम पर कलंक लगानेवालों के लिए मैंने गर्भ की पीड़ा सही थी? नालायको, मेरे सामने से दूर हो जाओं। मुझे अपना मुँह न दिखाओं। तुम जसराज के बेटे नहीं हो, तुम जिसकी रान से पैदा हुए हो वह जसराज नहीं हो सकता। 
यह मर्मान्तक चोट थी। शर्म से दोनों भाइयों के माथे पर पसीना आ गया। दोनों उठ खड़े हुए और बोले- माता, अब बस करो, हम ज्यादा नहीं सुन सकते, हम आज ही महोबे जायेंगे और राजा परमाल की खिदमत में अपना खून बहायेंगे। हम रणक्षेत्र में अपनी तलवारों की चमक से अपने बाप का नाम रोशन करेंगे। हम चौहान के मुकाबिले में अपनी बहादुरी के जौहर दिखायेंगे और देवल देवी के बेटों का नाम अमर कर देंगे।

----------


## Rajeev

७

दोनों भाई कन्नौज से चले, देवल भी साथ थी। जब वह रुठनेवाले अपनी मातृभूमि में पहुँचे तो सूखें धानों में पानी पड़ गया, टूटी हुई हिम्मतें बंध गयीं। एक लाख चन्देल इन वीरों की अगवानी करने के लिए खड़े थे। बहुत दिनों के बाद वह अपनी मातृभूमि से बिछुड़े हुए इन दोनों भाइयों से मिले। ऑंखों ने खुशी के ऑंसू बहाए। राजा परमाल उनके आने की खबर पाते ही कीरत सागर तक पैदल आया। आल्हा और ऊदल दौड़कर उसके पांव से लिपट गए। तीनों की आंखों से पानी बरसा और सारा मनमुटाव धुल गया। 
    दुश्मन सर पर खड़ा था, ज्यादा आतिथ्य-सत्कार का मौकर न था, वहीं कीरत सागर के किनारे देश के नेताओं और दरबार के कर्मचारियों की राय से आल्हा फौज का सेनापति बनाया गया। वहीं मरने-मारने के लिए सौगन्धें खाई गई। वहीं बहादुरों ने कसमें खाई कि मैदान से हटेंगे तो मरकर हटेंगें। वहीं लोग एक दूसरे के गले मिले और अपनी किस्मतों को फैसला करने चले। आज किसी की ऑंखों में और चेहरे पर उदासी के चिन्ह न थे, औरतें हॅंस-हँस कर अपने प्यारों को विदा करती थीं, मर्द हँस-हँसकर स्त्रियों से अलग होते थे क्योंकि यह आखिरी बाजी है, इसे जीतना जिन्दगी और हारना मौत है।
    उस जगह के पास जहॉँ अब और कोई कस्बा आबाद है, दोनों फौजों को मुकाबला हुआ और अठारह दिन तक मारकाट का बाजार गर्म रहा। खूब घमासान लड़ाई हुई। पृथ्वीराज खुद लड़ाई में शरीक था। दोनों दल दिल खोलकर लड़े। वीरों ने खूब अरमान निकाले और दोनों तरफ की फौजें वहीं कट मरीं। तीन लाख आदमियों में सिर्फ तीन आदमी जिन्दा बचे-एक पृथ्वीराज, दूसरा चन्दा भाट तीसरा आल्हा। ऐसी भयानक अटल और निर्णायक लड़ाई शायद ही किसी देश और किसी युग में हुई हो। दोनों ही हारे और दोनों ही जीते। चन्देल और चौहान हमेशा के लिए खाक में मिल गए क्योंकि थानेसर की लड़ाई का फैसला भी इसी मैदान में हो गया। चौहानों में जितने अनुभवी सिपाही थे, वह सब औरई में काम आए। शहाबुद्दीन से मुकाबिला पड़ा तो नौसिखिये, अनुभवहीन सिपाही मैदान में लाये गये और नतीजा वही हुआ जो हो सकता था। आल्हा का कुद पता न चला कि कहॉँ गया। कहीं शर्म से डूब मरा या साधू हो गया। 
    जनता में अब तक यही विश्वास है कि वह जिन्दा है। लोग कहते हैं कि वह अमर हो गया। यह बिल्कुल ठीक है क्योंकि आल्हा सचमुच अमर है अमर है और वह कभी मिट नहीं सकता, उसका नाम हमेशा कायम रहेगा। 
--जमाना, जनवरी १९१२

----------


## Rajeev

नसीहतों का दफ्तर

बाबू अक्षयकुमार पटना के एक वकील थे और बड़े वकीलों में समझे जाते थे। यानी रायबहादुरी के करीब पहुँच चुके थे। जैसा कि अकसर बड़े आदमियों के बारे में मशहूर है, इन बाबू साब का लड़कपन भी बहुत गरीबी में बीता था। मॉँ-बाप अब अपने शैतान लड़कों को डॉँटते-डॉँपटते तो बाबू अक्षयकुमार का नाम मिसाल के तौर पर पेश किया जाता था—अक्षय बाबू को देखों, आज दरवाजें पर हाथी झूमता है, कल पढ़ने को तेल नहीं मयस्सर होता था, पुआल जलाकर उसकी ऑंच में पढ़ते, सड़क की लालटेनों की रोशनी में सबक याद करते। विद्या इस तरह आती है। कोई-कोई कल्पनाशील व्यक्ति इस बात के भी साक्षी थे कि उन्होंने अक्षय बाबू को जुगनू की रोशनी में पढ़ते देखा है जुगनू की दमक या पुआल की ऑंच में स्थायी प्रकाश हो सकता है, इसका फैसला सुननेवालों की अक्ल पर था। कहने का आशय यह है कि अक्षयकुमार का बचपन का जमाना बहुत ईर्ष्या करने योग्य न था और न वकालत का जमाना खुशनसीबियों की वह बाढ़ अपने साथ लाया जिसकी उम्मीद थी। बाढ़ का ज़िक्र ही क्या, बरसों तक अकाल की सूरत थीं यह आशा कि सियाह गाउन कामधेनु साबित होगा और दुलिया की सारी नेमतें उसके सामने हाथ बॉँधे खड़ी रहेगी, झूठ निकली। काला गाउन काले नसीब को रोशन न कर सका। अच्छे दिनों के इन्तजार में बहुत दिन गुजर गए और आखिरकार जब अच्छे दिन आये, जब गार्डन पार्टियों में शरीक होने की दावतें आने लगीं, जब वह आम जलसों में सभापति की कुर्सी पर शोभायमान होने लगे तो जवानी बिदा हो चुकी थी और बालों को खिजाब की जरुरत महसूस होने लगी थी। खासकर इस कारण से कि सुन्दर और हँसमुख हेमवती की खातिरदारी जरुरी थी जिसके शुभ आगमन ने बाबू अक्षयकुमार के जीवन की अन्तिम आकांक्षा को पूरा कर दिया था।

----------


## Rajeev

2

जिस तरह दानशीलता मनुष्य की दुर्गुणों को छिपा लेती है उसी तरह कृपणता उसके सद्गुणों पर पर्दा डाल देती है। कंजूस आदमी के दुश्मन सब होते हैं, दोस्त कोई नहीं होता। हर व्यक्ति को उससे नफरत होती है। वह गरीब किसी को नुकसान नहीं पहूँचाता, आम तौर पर वह बहुत ही शान्तिप्रिय, गम्भीर, सबसे मिलजुल कर रहनेवाला और स्वाभिमानी व्यक्ति होता हे मगर कंजूसी काला रंग है जिस पर दूसरा कोई रंग, चाहे कितना ही चटख क्यों न हों, नहीं चढ़ सकता। बाबू अक्षयकुमार भी कंजूस मशहूर थे, हालॉँकि जैसा कायदा है, यह उपाधि उन्हें ईर्ष्या के दरबार से प्राप्त हुई थी। जो व्यक्ति कंजूस कहा जाता हो, समझ लो कि वह बहुत भाग्यशाली है और उससे डाह करने वाले बहुत हैं। अगर बाबू अक्षयकुमार कौड़ियों को दॉँत से पकड़ते थे तो किसी का क्या नुकसान था। अगर उनका मकान बहुत ठाट-बाट से नहीं सजा हुआ था, अगर उनके यहॉँ मुफ्तखोर ऊँघनेवाले नौकरों की फौज नहीं थी, अगर वह दो घोड़ों की फिटन पर कचहरी नहीं जाते थे तो किसी का क्या नुकसान था। उनकी जिन्दगी का उसूल था कि कौड़ियों की तुम फिक्र रखो, रुपये अपनी फिक्र आप कर लेंगे। और इस सुनहरे उसूल का कठोरता से पालन करने का उन्हें पूरा अधिकार था। इन्हीं कौड़ियों पर जवानी की बहारें और दिल की उमंगें न्यौछावर की थीं। ऑंखों की रोशनी और सेहत जैसी बड़ी नेमत इन्हीं कौड़ियों पर चढ़ाती थीं। उन्हें दॉँतों से पकड़ते थे तो बहुत अच्छा करते थे, पलकों से उठाना चाहिए था। 
    लेकिन सुन्दर हँसमुख हेमवती का स्वभाव इसके बिलकुल उलटा था। अपनी दूसरी बहनों की तरह वह भी सुख-सुविधा पर जान देती थी और गो बाबू अक्षयकुमार ऐसे नादान और ऐसे रुखे-सूखे नहीं थे कि उसकी कद्र करने के काबिल कमजोरियों की कद्र न करते (नहीं, वह सिंगार और सजावट की चीजों को देखकर कभी-कभी खुश होने की कोशिश भी करते थे) मगर कभी-कभी जब हेमवती उनकी नेक सलाहों ही परवाह न करके सीमा से आगे बढ़ जाती थी तो उस दिन बाबू साहब को उसकी खातिर अपनी वकालत की योग्यता का कुछ-न-कुछ हिस्सा जरुर खर्च करना पड़ता था। 
    एक रोज जब अक्षयकुमार कचहरी से आये तो सुन्दर और हँसमुख हेमवती ने एक रंगीन लिफाफा उनके हाथ में रख दिया। उन्होंने देखा तो अन्दर एक बहुत नफीस गुलाबी रंग का निमंत्रण था। हेमवती से बोले—इन लोगों को एक-न-एक खब्त सूझता ही रहता हैं। मेरे खयाल में इस ड्रामैटिक परफारमेंस की कोई जरुरत न थीं।
हेमवती इन बातों के सुनने की आदी थी, मुस्कराकर बोली—क्यों, इससे बेहतर और कौन खुशी को मौकर हो सकता हैं।
अक्षय कुमार सगझ गये कि अब बहस-मुबाहिसे की जरुरत आ गई, सम्हाल बैठे और बोले—मेरी जान, बी० ए० के इम्तहान में पास होना कोई गैर-मामूली बात नहीं है, हजारों नौजवान हर साल पास होते रहते हैं। अगर मेरा भाई होता तो मैं सिर्फ उसकी पीठ ठोंककर कहता कि शाबाश, खूब मेहनत की। मुझे ड्रामा खेलने का खयाल भी न पैदा होता। डाक्टर साहब तो समझदार आदमी हैं, उन्हें क्या सूझी !
हेमवती—मुझे तो जाना ही पड़ेगा।
अक्षयकुमार—क्यों, क्या वादा कर लिया है?
हेमवती—डाक्टर साहब की बीवी खुद आई थी।
अक्षयकुमार—तो मेरी जान, तुम भी कभी उनके घर चली जाना, परसों जाने की क्या जरुरत है?
हेमवती—अब बता ही दूँ, मुझे नायिका का पार्ट दिया गया है और मैंने उस मंजूर कर लिया है। 
यह कहकर हेमवती ने गर्व से अपने पति की तरफ देखा, मगर अक्षयकुमार को इस खबर से बहुत खुशी नहीं हुई। इससे पहले दो बार हेमवती शकुन्तला बन चुकी थी। इन दोनों मौकों पर बाबू साहब को काफी खर्च करना पड़ा था। उन्डें डर हुआ कि अब की हफ्ते में फिर घोष कम्पनी दो सौ का बिल पेश करेगी। और इस बात की सख्त जरुरत थी कि अभी से रोक-थाम की जाय। उन्होंने बहुत मुलायमियत से हेमवती का हाथ पकड़ लिया और बहुत मीठे और मुहब्बत में लिपटे हुए लहजे में बोले—प्यारी, यह बला फिर तुमने अपने सर ले ली। अपनी तकलीफ और परेशानी का बिलकुल खयाल नहीं किया। यह भी नहीं सोचा कि तुम्हारी परेशानी तुम्हारे इस प्रेमी को कितना परेशान करती है। मेरी जान, यह जलसे नैतिक दृष्टि से बहुत आपत्तिजनक होते हैं। इन्हीं मौकों पर दिलों में ईर्ष्या के बीज बोये जाते हैं। यहीं, पीठ पीछे बुराई करने की आदत पड़ती है और यहीं तानेबाजी और नोकझोंक की मश्क होती है। फलॉँ लेडी हसीन है, इसलिए उसकी दूसरी बहनों का फर्ज है कि उससे जलें। मेरी जान, ईश्वर न करे कि कोई डाही बने मगर डाह करने के योग्य बनना तो अपने अख्तियार की बात नहीं। मुझे भय है कि तुम्हारा दाहक सौन्दर्य कितने ही दिलों को जलाकर राख कर देगा। प्यारी हेमू, मुझे दुख है कि तुमने मूझसे पूछे बगैर यह निमंत्रण स्वीकार कर लिया। मुझे विश्वास है, अगर तुम्हें मालूम होता कि मैं इसे पसन्द न करुँगा तो तुम हरगिज स्वीकार न करतीं। 
सुन्दर और हँसमुख हेमवती इस मुहब्बत में लिपटी हुई तकरीर को बजाहिर बहुत गौर से सुनती रही। इसके बाद जान-बूझकर अनजान बनते हुए बोली—मैंने तो यह सोचकर मंजूर कर लिया था कि कपड़े सब पहले ही के रक्खें हुए हैं, ज्यादा सामान की जरुरत न होगी, सिर्फ चन्द घंटों की तकलीफ है और एहसान मुफ्त। डाक्टरों को नाराज करना भी तो अच्छी बात नहीं है। मगर अब न जाऊँगी। मैं अभी उनको अपनी मजबूरी लिखे देती हूँ। सचमुच क्या फायदा, बेकार की उलझन।
यह सुनकर कि कपड़े सब पहले के रक्खें हुए हैं, कुछ ज्यादा खर्च न होगा, अक्षयकुमार के दिल पर से एक बड़ा बोझ उठ गया। डाक्टरों को नाराज करना भी तो अच्छी बात नहीं । यह जुमला भी मानी से खाली न था। बाबू साहब पछताये कि अगर पहले से यह हाल मालूम होता तो काहे को इस तरह रुखा-सूखा उपदेशक बनना पड़ता। गर्दन हिलाकर बोले—नहीं-नहीं मेरी जान, मेरा मंशा यह हरगिज नहीं कि तुम जाओं ही मत। जब तुम निमंत्रण स्वीकार कर चुकी हो तो अब उससे मुकरना इन्सानियत से हटी हुई बात मालूम होती है। मेरी सिर्फ यह मंशा थी कि जहॉँ तक मुमकिन हो, ऐसे जलसों से दूर रहना चाहिये। 
मगर हेमवती ने अपना फैसला बहाल रक्खा—अब मैं न जाऊँगी। तुम्हारी बातें गिरह में बांध लीं।

----------


## Rajeev

३

दूसरे दिन शाम को अक्षयकुमार हवाखोरी को निकले। आनन्द बाग उस वक्त जोबन पर था। ऊंचे-ऊंचे सरो और अशोक की कतारों के बीच, लाल बजरी से सजी हुई सड़क ऐसी खूबसूरत मालूम होती थी कि जैसे कमल के पत्तों में फूल खिलो हुआ है या नोकदार पलकों के बीच में लाल मतवाली आंखें जेब दे रही हैं। बाबू अक्षयकुमार इस क्यारी पर हवा के हल्के-फुल्के ताजगी देनेवाले झोंकों को मजा उठाते हुए एक सायेदार कुंज में जा बैठे। यह उनकी खास जगह थी। इस इनायतों की बस्ती में आकर थोड़ी देर के लिए उनके दिल पर फूलों के खिलेपन और पत्तों की हरियाली का बहुत ही नशीला असर होता था। थोड़ी देर के लिए उनका दिल भी फूल की तरह खिल जाता था। यहॉँ बैठे उन्हें थोड़ी देर हुई थी कि उन्हें एक बूढ़ा आदमी अपनी तरफ आता हुआ दिखायी दिया। उसने सलाम किया और एक मोहरदार बन्द लिफाफा देकर गायब हो गया। अक्षय बाबू ने लिफाफा खोला और उसकी अम्बरी महक से रुह फड़क उठी। खत का मजमून यह था:
‘मेरे प्यारे अक्षय बाबू, आप इस नाचीज के खत को पढ़कर बहुत हैरत में आएंगे, मगर मुझे आशा है कि आप मेरी इस ढिठाई को माफ करेंगे। आपके आचार-विचार, आपकी सुरुचि और आपके रहन-सहन की तारीफें सुन-सुनकर मेरे दिल में आपके लिए एक प्रेम और आदर का भाव पैदा हो गया है। आपके सादे रहन-सहन ने मुझे मोहित कर लिया है। अगर हया-शर्म मेरा दामन न पकड़े होती तो मैं अपनी भावनाओं को और भी स्पष्ट शब्दों में प्रकाशित करती। साल भर हुआ कि मैंने सामान्य पुरुषों की दुर्बलताओं से निराश होकर यह इरादा कर लिया था कि शेष जीवन खुशियों को सपना देखने में काटूँगी। मैंने ढूंढा, मगर जिस दिल की तलाश थी, न मिला। लेकिन जब से मैंने आपको देखा है, मुद्दतों की सोयी हुई उमंगें जाग उठी हैं। आपके चेहरे पर सुन्दरता और जवानी की रोशनी न सही मगर कल्पना की झलक मौजूद है, जिसकी मेरी निगाह में जयादा इज्जत हैं हालॉँकि मेरा खयाल है कि अगर आपको अपने बहिरंग की चिन्ता होती तो शायद मेरे अस्तित्व का दुर्बल अंश ज्यादा प्रसन्न होता। मगर मैं रुप की भूखी नहीं हूँ। मुझे एक सच्चे, प्रदर्शन से मुक्त, सीने में दिल रखनेवाले इन्सान की चाह है और मैंने उसे पा लिया। मैंने एक चतुर पनडुब्बे की तरह समुन्दर की तह में बैठकर उस रतन को ढूंढ निकाला है, मेरी आपसे केवल यह प्रार्थना है कि आप कल रात को डाक्टर किचलू के मकान पर तशरीफ लायें। मैं आपका बहुत एहसान मानूँगी। वहॉँ एक हरे कपड़े पहने स्त्री अशोकों के कुंज में आपके लिए आंखें बिछाये बैठी नजर आयेगीं।’
इस खत को अक्षयकुमार ने दोबारा पढ़ा। इसका उनके दिल पर क्या असर हुआ, यह बयान करने की जरुरत नहीं। वह ऋषियों नहीं थे, हालॉँकि ऐसे नाजुक मौके पर ऋषियों का फिसल जाना भी असम्भव नहीं। उन्हें एक नशा-सा महसूस होने लगा। जरुर इस परी ने मुझे यहॉँ बैठे देखा होगा। मैने आज कई दिन से आईना भी नहीं देखा, जाने चेहरे की क्या कैफियत हो रही हैं। इस खयाल से बेचैन होकर वह दौड़े हुए एक हौज पर गए और उसके साफ पानी में अपनी सूरत देखी, मगर संतोष न हुआ। बहुत तेजी से कदम बढ़ाते हुए मकान की तरफ चले और जाते ही आईने पर निगाह दौड़ाई। हजामत साफ नहीं है और साफा कम्बख्त खूबसूरती से नहीं बँधा। मगर तब भी मुझे कोई बदूसरत नहीं कह सकता। यह जरुर कोई आला दरजे की पढ़ी-लिखी, ऊँचे विचारों वाली स्त्री है। वर्ना मामूली औरतों की निगाह में तो दौलत और रुप के सिवा और कोई चीज जँचती ही नहीं। तो भी मेरा यह फूहड़पन किसी सुरुचि-सम्पन्न स्त्री को अच्छा नहीं मालूम हो सकता। मुझे अब इसका खयाल रखना होगा। आज मेरे भाग्य जागे हैं। बहुत मुद्दत के बाद मेरी कद्र करनेवाला एक सच्चा जौहरी नजर आया है। भारतीय स्त्रियों शर्म और हया की पुतली होती हैं। जब तक कि अपने दिल की हलचलों से मजबूर न हो जाये वह ऐसा खत लिखने को साहस नहीं कर सकतीं। 
इन्हीं खयालों में बाबू अक्षयकुमार ने रात काटी। पलक तक नहीं झपकी।

----------


## Rajeev

४

दूसरे दिन सुबह दस बजे तक बाबू अक्षयकुमार ने शहर की सारी फैशनेबुल दुकानों की सैर की। दुकानदार हैरत में थे कि आज बाबू साहब यहॉँ कैसे भूल पड़े। कभी भूलकर भी न झॉँकते थे, यह कायापलट क्योंकर हुई? गरज, आज उन्होंने बड़ी बेदर्दी से रुपया खर्च किया और जब घर चले तो फिटन पर बैठने की जगह न थी।
हेमवती ने उनके माथे पर से पसीना साफ करके पूछा—आज सबेरे से कहॉँ गायब हो गये? अक्षयकुमार ने चेहरे को जरा गम्भीर बनाकर जवाब दिया—आज जिगर में कुछ दर्द था, डाक्टर चड्ढा के पास चला गया था। 
हेमवती के सुन्दर हँसते हुए चेहरे पर मुस्कराहट-सी आ गयी, बोली—तुमने मुझसे बिलकुल जिक्र नहीं किया? जिगर का दर्द भयानक मर्ज है।
अक्षयकुमार—डाक्ट   साहब ने कहा है, कोई डरने की बात नहीं है। 
हेमवती—इसकी दवा डा० किचलू के यहॉँ बहुत अच्छी मिलती है। मालूम नहीं, डाक्टर चड्ढा मर्ज की तह तक पहुँचे भी या नहीं। 
अक्षयकुमार ने हेमवती की तरफ एक बार चुभती हुई निगाहों से देखा और खाना खाने लगे। इसके बाद अपने कमरे में जाकर बैठै। शाम को जब वह पार्क, घंटाघर, आनन्द बाग की सैर करते हुए फिटन पर जा रहे थे तो उनके होंठों पर लाली और गालों पर जवानी की गुलाबी झलक मौजूद थीं। तो भी प्रकृति के अन्याय पर, जिसने उन्हें रुप की सम्पदा से वंचित रक्खा था, उन्हें आज जितना गुस्सा आया, शायद और कभी न आया हो। आज वह पतली नाक के बदले अपना खूबसूरत गाउन और डिप्लोमा सब कुछ देने क लिए तैयार थे। 
डाक्टर साहब किचलू का खूबसूरत लताओं से सजा हुआ बँगला रात के वक्त दिन का समॉँ दिखा रहा था। फाटक के खम्भे, बरामदे की मेहराबें, सरों के पेड़ों की कतारें सब बिजली के बल्बों से जगमगा रही थीं। इन्सान की बिजली की कारीगरी अपना रंगारंग जादू दिखा रही थी। दरवाजे पर शुभागमन का बन्दनवार, पेड़ों पर रंग-बिरंगे पक्षी, लताओं में खिले हुए फूल, यह सब इसी बिजली की रोशनी के जलवे हैं। इसी सुहानी रोशनी में शहर के रईस इठलाते फिर रहे हैं। अभी नाटक शुरु करने में कुछ देर है। मगर उत्कण्ठा लोगों को अधीर करने पर लगी हैं। डाक्टर किचलू दरवाजे पर खड़े मेहमानों का स्वागत कर रहे हैं। आठ बजे होंगे कि बाबू अक्षयकुमार बड़ी आन-बान के साथ अपनी फिटन से उतरे। डाक्टर साहब चौंक पड़े, आज यह गूलर में कैसे फूल लग गए। उन्होंने बड़े उत्साह से आगे बढ़कर बाबू साहब का स्वागत किया और सर से पॉँव तक उन्हें गौर से देखा। उन्हें कभी खयाल भी न हुआ था कि बाबू अक्षयकुमार ऐसे सुन्दर सजीले कपड़े पहने हुए गबरु नौजवान बन सकते हैं। कायाकल्प का स्टष्ट उदाहरण ऑंखों के सामने खड़ा था।
अक्षय बाबू को देखते ही इधर-उधर के लोग आकर उनके चारों ओर जमा हो गए। हर शख्स हैरत से एक-दूसरे का मुंह ताकता था। होंठ रुमाल की आड़ ढूंढने लगे, ऑंखें सरगोशियॉँ करने लगीं। हर शख्स ने गैरमामूली तपाक से उनका मिज़ाज पूछा। शराबियों की मजलिस और पीने की मनाही करने वाली हजरते वाइज की तशरीफआवरी का नज्ज़ारा पेश हो गया। 
अक्षय बाबू बहुत झेंप रहे थे। उनकी ऑंखें ऊपर को न उठती थीं। इसलिए जब मिजाज़ापुर्सियों को तूफान दूर हुआ तो उन्होंने अपनी हरे कपड़ों वाली स्त्री की तलाश में चारों तरफ एक निगाह दौड़ायी और दिल में कहा—यह शोहदें हैं, मसखरे, मगर अभी-अभी उनकी ऑंखें खुली जाती हैं। मैं दिखा दूँगा कि मुझ पर भी सुन्दरियों की दृष्टि पड़ती है। ऐसी सुन्दरियॉँ भी हैं जो सच्चे दिल से मेरे मिजाज़ की कैफियत पूछती हैं और जिनसे अपना दर्देदिल कहने में मैं भी रंगीन-बयान हो सकता हूँ। मगर उस हरे कपड़ों वाली प्रेमिका का कहीं पता न था। निगों चारों तरफ से घूम-घामकर नाकाम वापस आयीं। 
आध घंटे के बाद नाटक शूरु हुआ। बाबू साहब निराश भाव से पैर उठाते हुए थियेटर हाल में गए और कुर्सी पर बैठ गए। बैठ क्या गए, गिर पड़े। पर्दा उठा। शकुन्तला अपनी दोनों सखियों के साथ सिर पर घड़ा रक्खें पौदों को सींचती हुई दिखाई दी। दर्शक बाग-बाग हो गये। तारीफों के नार नाबुलन्द हुए। शकुन्तला का जो काल्पनिक चित्र खिंच सकता है, वह ऑंखों के सामने खड़ा था—वही प्रेमिका का खुलापन, वही आकर्षक गम्भीरता, वही मतवाली चाल, वही शर्मीली ऑंखें। अक्षय बाबू पहचान गए यह सुन्दर हॅसमुख हेमवती थी।
बाबू अक्षयकुमार का चेहरा गुस्से से लाल हो गया। इसने मुझसे वादा किया था कि मैं नाटक में न जाऊँगी। मैंने घंटों इस समझाया। अपनी असमर्थता लिखने पर तेयार थी। मगर सिर्फ-दूसरों को रिझाने और लुभाने के लिए, सिर्फ दूसरों के दिलों में अपने रुप और अपनी अदाओं को जादू फूँकने के लिए, सिर्फ दूसरी औरतों को जलाने के लिए उसने मेरी नसीहतों का और अपने वादे का, यहॉँ तक कि मेरी अप्रसन्नता का भी जरा भी खयाल न किया ! 
हेमवती ने भी उड़ती हुई निगाहों से उनकी तरफ देखा। उनके बॉँकपन पर उसे जरा भी ताज्जुब न हुआ। कम-से-कम वह मुस्करायी नहीं। 
सारी महफिल बेसुध हो रही थी। मगर अक्षयबाबू का जी वहॉ। न लगता थां वह बार-बार उठके बाहर जाते, इधर-उधर बेचैनी से ऑंखें फाड़-फाड़ देखते और हर बार झुंझलाकर वापस आते। चहॉँ तक कि बारह बज गए और अब मायूस होकर उन्होंने अपने-आप को कोसना शुरु किया—मैं भी कैसा अहमक हूँ। एक शोख औरत के चकमे मे आ गया। जरुर इन्हीं बदमाशों में से किसी की शरारत होगी। यह लोग मुझे देख-देखकर कैसा हँसते थे! इन्हीं में से किसी मसखरे ने यह शिगूफा छोड़ा है। अफसोस ! सैकड़ों रुपये पर पानी फिर गया, लज्जित हुआ सो अलग। कई मुकदमें हाथ से गए। हेमवती की निगाहों में जलील हो गया और यह सब सिर्फ इन हाहियों की खातिर ! मुझसे बड़ा अहमक और कौन होगा ! 
इस तरह अपने ऊपर लानत भेजते, गुस्से में भरे हुए वे फिर महाफिल की तरफ चले कि एकाएक एक सरो के पेड़ के नीचे वह हरितवसना सुन्दरी उन्हें इशारे से अपनी तरफ बुलाती हुई नजर आयी। खुशी के मारे उनकी बॉँछें खिल गई, दिलोंदिमाग पर एक नशा-सा छा गया। मस्ती के कदम उठाते, झूमते और ऐंठते उस स्त्री के पास आये और आशिकाना जोश के साथ बोले—ऐ रुप की रानी, मैं तुम्हारी इस कृपा के लिए हृदय से तुम्हारा कृतज्ञ हूँ। तुम्हें देखने के शौक में इस अधमरे प्रेमी की ऑंखें पथरा गई और अगर तुम्हें कुछ देर तक और यह ऑंखें देख न पातीं तो तुम्हें अपने रुप के मारे हुए की लाश पर हसरत के ऑंसू बहाने पड़ते। कल शाम ही से मेरे दिल की जो हालत हो रही है, उसका जिक्र बयान की ताकत से बाहर हैं। मेरी जान, मैं कल कचहरी न गया, और कई मुकदमें हाथ से खोए। मगर तुम्हारे दर्शन से आत्मा को जो आनन्द मिल रहा है, उस पर मैं अपनी जान भी न्योछावर कर ससकता हूँ। मुझे अब धैर्य नहीं है। प्रेम की आग ने संयम और धैर्य को जलाकर खाक  कर दिया है। तुम्हें अपने हुस्न के दीवाने से यह पर्दा करना शोभा नहीं देता। शमा और परवाना में पर्दा कैसा। रुप की खान और ऐ सौन्दर्य की आत्मा ! तेरी मुहब्बत भरी बातों ने मेरे दिल में आरजुओं का तूफान पैदा कर दिया है। अब यह दिल तुम्हारे ऊपर न्योछावर है और यह जान तुम्हारे चरणों पर अर्पित है।
यह कहते हुए बाबू अक्षयकुमार ने आशिकों जैसी ढिठाई से आगे बढ़कर उस हरितवसना सुन्दरी का घूँघट उठा दिया और हेमवती को मुस्कराते देखकर बेअख्तियार मुँह से निकला—अरे ! और फिर कुछ मुंह से न निकला। ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि जैसे ऑंखों के सामने से पर्दा हट गया। बोले।– यह सब तुम्हारी शरारत थी?
सुन्दर, हँसमुख हेमवती मुस्करायी और कुछ जवाब देना चाहती थीं, मगर बाबू अक्षयकुमार ने उस वक्त ज्यादा सवाल-जवाब का मौका न देखा। बहुत लज्जित होते हुए बोले—हेमवत, अब मुंह से कुद मत कहो, तुम जीतीं मैं हार गया। यह हार कभी न भूलेगी। 
--जमाना, मई-जून 1992

----------


## Rajeev

राजहठ

दशहरे के दिन थे, अचलगढ़ में उत्सव की तैयारियॉँ हो रही थीं। दरबारे आम में राज्य के मंत्रियों के स्थान पर अप्सराऍं शोभायमान थीं। धर्मशालों और सरायों में घोड़े हिनहिना रहे थे। रियासत के नौकर, क्या छोटे, क्या बड़े, रसद पहुँचाने के बहाने से दरबाजे आम में जमे रहते थे। किसी तरह हटाये न हटते थे। दरबारे खास में पंडित और पुजारी और महन्त लोग आसन जमाए पाठ करते हुए नजर आते थे। वहॉँ किसी राज्य के कर्मचारी की शकल न दिखायी देती थी। घी और पूजा की सामग्री न होने के कारण सुबह की पूजा शाम को होती थी। रसद न मिलने की वजह से पंडित लोग हवन के घी और मेवों के भोग के अग्निकुंड में डालते थे। दरबारे आम में अंग्रेजी प्रबन्ध था और दरबारे खास में राज्य का। 
राजा देवमल बड़े हौसलेमन्द रईस थे। इस वार्षिक आनन्दोत्सव में वह जी खोलकर रुपया खर्च करते। जिन दिनों अकाल पड़ा, राज्य के आधे आदमी भूखों तड़पकर मर गए। बुखार, हैजा और प्लेग में हजारों आदमी हर साल मृत्यु का ग्रास बन जाते थे। राजय निर्धन था इसलिए न वहॉँ पाठशालाऍं थीं, न चिकित्सालय, न सड़कें। बरसात में रनिवास दलदल हो जाता और अँधेरी रातों में सरेशाम से घरों के दरवाजे बन्द हो जाते। अँधेरी सड़कों पर चलना जान जोखिम था। यह सब और इनसे भी ज्यादा कष्टप्रद बातें स्वीकार थीं मगर यह कठिन था, असम्भव था कि दुर्गा देवी का वार्षिक आनन्दोत्सव न हो। इससे राज्य की शान बट्टा लगने का भय था। राज्य मिट जाए, महलों की ईटें बिक जाऍं मगर यह उत्सव जरुर हो। आस पास के राजे-रईस आमंत्रित होते, उनके शामियानों से मीलों तक संगमरमर का एक शहर बस जाता, हफ्तों तक खूब चहल-पहल धूम-धाम रहती। इसी की बदौलत अचलगढ़ का नाम अटलगढ़ हो गया था।

----------


## Rajeev

२

मगर कुंवर इन्दरमल को राजा साहब की इन मस्ताना कार्रवाइयों में बिलकुल आस्था न थी। वह प्रकृति से एक बहुत गम्भीर और सीधासादा नवयुवक था। यों गजब का दिलेर, मौत के सामने भी ताल ठोंककर उतर पड़े मगर उसकी बहादुरी खून की प्यास से पाक थी। उसके वार बिना पर की चिड़ियों या बेजबान जानवरों पर नहीं होते थे। उसकी तलवार कमजोरों पर नहीं उठती थी। गरीबों की हिमायत, अनाथों की सिफारिशें, निर्धनों की सहायता और भाग्य के मारे हुओं के घाव की मरहम-पट्टी इन कामों से उसकी आत्मा को सुख मिलता था। दो साल हुए वह इंदौर कालेज से ऊँची शिक्षा पाकर लौटा था और तब से उसका यह जोश असाधारण रुप में बढ़ा हुआ था, इतना कि वह साधरण समझदारी की सीमाओं को लॉँच गया था, चौबीस साल का लम्बा-तड़ंगा हैकल जवान, धन ऐश्वर्य के बीच पला हुआ, जिसे चिन्ताओं की कभी हवा तक न लगी, अगर रुलाया तो हँसी ने। वह ऐसा नेक हो, उसके मर्दाना चेहरे पर चिन्तल को पीलापन और झुर्रियॉँ नजर आयें यह एक असाधारण बात थी। उत्सव का शुभ दिन पास आ पहुँचा था, सिर्फ चार दिन बाकी थे। उत्सव का प्रबन्ध पूरा हो चुका था, सिर्फ अगर कसर थी तो कहीं-कहीं दोबारा नजर डाल लेने की। तीसरे पहर का वक्त था, राजा साहब रनिवास में बैठे हुए कुछ चुनी हुई अप्सराओं का गाना सुन रहे थे। उनकी सुरीली तानों से जो खुशी हो रही थी;  उससे कहीं ज्यादा खुशी यह सोचकर हो रही थी कि यह तराने पोलिटिकल एजेण्ट को भड़का देंगे। वह ऑंखें बन्द करके सुनेगा और खुशी के मारे उछल-उछल पड़ेगा। 
    इस विचार से जो प्रसन्नता होती थी वह तानसेन की तानों में भी नहीं हो सकती थी। आह, उसकी जबान से अनजाने ही, ‘वाह-वाह’ निकल पड़ेगी। अजब नहीं कि उठकर मुझसे हाथ मिलाये और मेरे चुनाव की तारीफ करें इतने में कुंवर इंदरमल बहुत सादा कपड़े पहने सेवा में उपस्थित हुए और सर झुकाकर अभिवादन किया। राजा साहब की ऑंखें शर्म से झुक गई, मगर कुँवर साहब का इस समय आना अच्छा नहीं लगा। गानेवालियों को वहॉँ से उठ जाने का इशारा किया।     
    कुंवर इन्दरमल बोले—महाराज, क्या मेरी बिनती पर बिलकुल ध्यान न दिया जायेगा?
राजा साहब की गद्दी के उत्तराधिकारी राजकुमार की इज्जत करते थे और मुहब्बत तो कुदरती बात थी, तो भी उन्हें यह बेमौका हठ पसन्द न आता था। वह इतने संकीर्ण बुद्धि न थे कि कुंवर साहब की नेक सलाहों की कद्र न करें। इससे निश्चय ही राज्य पर बोझ बढ़ता जाता था ओर रिआया पर बहुत जुल्म करना पड़ता था। मैं अंधा नहीं हूँ कि ऐसी मोटी-मोटी बातें न समझ सकूँ। मगर अच्छी बातें भी मौका-महल देखकर की जाती हैं। आखिरकार नाम और यश, इज्जत और आबरु भी कोई चीज है? रियासत में संगमरमर की सड़कें बनवा दूँ, गली-गली मदरसे खोल दूँ, घर-घर कुऍं खोदवा दूँ, दवाओं की नहरे जारी कर दूँ मगर दशहरे की धूम-धाम से रियासत की जो इज्ज्त और नाम है वह इन बातों से कभी हासिल नहीं हो सकता। यह हो सकता है कि धीरे-धीरे यह खर्च घटा दूँ मगर एकबारगी ऐसा करना न तो उचित है और न सम्भव। जवाब दिया—आखिर तुम क्या चाहते हो? क्या दशहरा बिलकुल बन्द कर दूँ? 
इन्दरमल ने राजा साहब के तेवर बदले हुए देखे, तो आदरपूर्वक बोले—मैंने कभी दशहरे के उत्सव के खिलाफ मुंह से एक शब्द नहीं निकाला, यह हमारा जातीय पर्व है, यह विजय का शुभ दिन है, आज के दिन खुशियॉँ मनाना हमारा जाती कर्तव्य है। मुझे सिर्फ इन अप्सराओं से आपत्ति है, नाच-गाने से इस दिन की गम्भीरता और महत्ता डूब जाती है।
राजा साहब ने व्यंग्य के स्वर में कहा—तुम्हारा मतलब है कि रो-रोकर जशन मनाऍं, मातम करें। 
इन्दरमल ने तीखें होकर कहा—यह न्याय के सिद्धान्तों के खिलाफ बात है कि हम तो उत्सव मनाऍं, और हजारों आदमी उसकी बदौलत मातम करें। बीस हजार मजदूर एक महीने से मुफ्त में काम कर रहे है, क्या उनके घरों में खुशियॉँ मनाई जा रही हैं? जो पसीना बहायें वह रोटियों को तरसें और जिन्होंने हरामकारी को अपना पेशा बना लिया है, वह हमारी महफिलों की शोभा बनें। मैं अपनी ऑंखों से यह अन्याय और अत्याचार नहीं देख सकता। मैं इस पाप-कर्म में योग नहीं दे सकता। इससे तो यही अच्छा है कि मुंह छिपाकर कहीं निकल जाऊँ। ऐसे राज में रहना, मैं अपने उसूलों के खिलाफ और शर्मनाम समझता हूँ।
इन्दरमल ने तैश में यह धृष्टतापूर्ण बातें कीं। मगर पिता के प्रेम को जगाने की कोशिश ने राजहठ के सोए हुए काले देव को जगा दिया। राजा साहब गुस्से से भरी हुई ऑंखों से देखकर बोले—हॉँ, मैं भी यही ठीक समझता हूँ। तुम अपने उसूलों के पक्के हो तो मैं भी अपनी धुन का पूरा हूँ।
इन्दरमल ने मुस्कराकर राजा साहब को सलाम किया। उसका मुस्कराना घाव पर नमक हो गया। राजकुमार की ऑंखों में कुछ बूँदें शायद मरहम का काम देतीं।

----------


## Rajeev

३

राजकुमार ने इधर पीठ फेरी, उधर राजा साहब ने फिर अप्सराओं को बुलाया और फिर चित्त को प्रफुल्लित करनेवाले गानों की आवाजें गूँजने लगीं। उनके संगीत-प्रेम की नदी कभी इतने जोर-शोर से न उमड़ी थी, वाह-वाह की बाढ़ आई हुई थी, तालियों का शोर मचा हुआ था और सुर की किश्ती उस पुरशोर दरिया में हिंडोले की तरह झूल रही थी।
यहॉँ तो नाच-गाने का हंगामा गरम था और रनिवास में रोने-पीटने का। रानी भान कुँवर दुर्गा की पूजा करके लौट रही थी कि एक लौंडी ने आकर यह मर्मान्तक समाचार दिया। रानी ने आरती का थाल जमीन पर पटक दिया। वह एक हफ्ते से दुर्गा का व्रत रखती थीं। मृगछाले पर सोती और दूध का आहार करती थीं। पॉँव थर्राये, जमीन पर गिर पड़ी। मुरझाया हुआ फूल हवा के झोंके को न सह सका। चेरियॉँ सम्हल गयीं और रानी के चारों तरफ गोल बांधकर छाती और सिर पीटने लगीं। कोहराम मच गया। ऑंखों में ऑंसूं न सही, ऑंचलों से उनका पर्दा छिपा हुआ था, मगर गले में आवाज तो थी। इस वक्त उसी की जरुरत थी। उसी की बुलन्दी और गरज में इस समय भाग्य की झलक छिपी हुई थी। 
लौडियॉँ तो इस प्रकार स्वामिभक्ति का परिचय देने में व्यस्त थीं और भानकुँवर अपने खयालों में डूबी हुई थीं। कुंवर से ऐसी बेअदबी क्योंकर हुई, यह खयाल में नहीं आता। उसने कभी मेरी बातों का जवाब नहीं दिया, जरुर राजा की ज्यादती है।
इसने इस नाच-रंग का विरोध किया होगा, किया ही चाहिए। उन्हें क्या, जो कुछ बनेगी-बिगड़ेगी उसे जिम्मे लगेगी। यह गुस्सेवर हैं ही। झल्ला गये होंगे। उसे सख्त-सुस्त कहा होगा। बात की उसे कहॉँ बर्दाश्त, यही तो उसमें बड़ा ऐब है, रुठकर कहीं चला गया होगा। मगर गया कहॉँ? दुर्गा ! तुम मेरे लाल की रक्षा करना, मैं उसे तुम्हारे सुपुर्द करती हूँ। अफसोस, यह गजब हो गयाह। मेरा राज्य सूना हो गया और इन्हें अपने राग-रंग की सूझी हुई है। यह सोचते-सोचते रानी के शरीर में कँपकँपी आ गई, उठकर गस्से से कॉँपती हुई वह बेधड़क नाचगाने की महफिल की तरफ चली। करीब पहुँची तो सुरीली तानें सुनाई दीं। एक बरछी-सी जिगर में चुभ गयी। आग पर तेल पड़ गया। 
रानी को देखते ही गानेवालियों में एक हलचल-सी मच गई। कोई किसी कोने में जा छिपी, कोई गिरती-पड़ती दरवाजें की तरफ भागी। राजा साहब ने रानी की तरफ घूरकर देखा। भयानक गुस्से का शोला सामने दहक रहा था। उनकी त्योरियों पर भी बल पड़ गए। खून बरसाती हुई ऑंखें आपस में मिलीं। मोम ने लोहे को सामना किया।
रानी थर्रायी हुई आवाज में बोली—मेरा इन्दरमल कहॉँ गया? यह कहते-कहते उसकी आवाज रुक गई और होंठ कॉँपकर रह गए। 
राजा ने बेरुखी से जवाब दिया—मैं नहीं जानता। 
रानी सिसकियॉँ भरकर बोली—आप नहीं जानते कि वह कल तीसरे पहर से गायब है और उसका कहीं पता नहीं? आपकी इन जहरीली नागिनों ने यह विष बोया है। अगर उसका बाल भी बॉँका हुआ तो उसके जिम्मेदार आप होंगे।
राजा ने तुर्सी से कहा—वह बड़ा घमण्डी और बिनकहा हो गया है, मैं उसका मुंह नहीं देखना चाहता।
रानी कुचले हुए सॉँप की तरह ऐंठकर बोली—राजा, तुम्हारी जबान से यह बातें निकल रही हैं ! हाय मेरा लो, मेरी ऑंखों की पुलती, मेरे जिगर का टुकड़ा, मेरा सब कुछ यों अलोप हो जाए और इस बेरहम का दिल जरा भी न पसीजे ! मेरे घर में आग लग जाए और यहॉँ इन्द्र का अखाड़ा सजा रहे ! मैं खून के आँसू रोऊँ और यहॉँ खुशी के राग अलापे जाएं !
राजा के नथने फड़कने लगे, कड़ककर बोले—रानी भानकुंवर अब जबान बन्द करो। मैं इससे जयादा नहीं सुन सकता। बेहतर होगा कि तुम महल में चली जाओ। 
रानी ने बिफरी हुई शेरनी की तरह गर्दन उठाकर कहा—हॉँ, मैं खुद जाती हूँ। मैं हुजूर के ऐश में विघ्न नहीं डालना चाहती, मगर आपकों इसका भुगतान करना पड़ेगा। अचलगढ़ में या तो भान कुँवर रहेगी या आपकी जहरीली, विषैली परियॉँ ! 
राजा पर इस धमकी को कोई असर न हुआ। गैंडे की ढाल पर कच्चे लोहे का असर क्या हो सकता है !  जी में आया कि साफ-साफ कह दें, भान कुंवर चाहे रहे या न रहे यह परियां जरुर रहेंगी लेकिन आपने को रोककर बोले—तुमको अख्तियार है, जो ठीक समझो वह करो। 
रानी कुछ कदम चलकर फिर लौटीं और बोली—त्रिया-हठ रहेगी या राजहठ? 
राजा ने निष्कम स्वर में उत्तर दिया—इस वक्त तो राजहठ ही रहेगी।

----------


## Rajeev

४

रानी भानकुंवर के चले जाने के बाद राजा देवमल फिर अपने कमरे में आ बैठे, मगर चिन्तित और मन बिलकुल बुझा हुआ, मुर्दे के समान। रानी की सख्त बातों से दिल के सबसे नाजुक हिस्सों में टीस और जलन हो रही थी। पहले तो वह अपने ऊपर झुंझलाए कि मैंने उसकी बातों को क्यों इतने धीरज से सुना मगर जब गुस्से की आग धीमी हुई और दिमाग का सन्तुलन फिर असली हालत पर आया तो उन घटनाओं पर अपने मन में विचार करने लगे। न्यायप्रिय स्वभाव के लोंगों के लिए क्रोध एक चेतावनी होती है, जिससे उन्हें अपने कथन और आचार की अच्छाई और बुराई को जॉंचने और आगे के लिए सावधान हो जाने का मौका मिलता हैं। इस कड़वी दवा से अकसर अनुभव को शक्ति संकट को व्यापकता और चिन्तन को सजगता प्राप्त होती है। राजा सोचने लगे—बेशक रियासत के अन्दरुनी हालात के लिहाज से यह सब नाच-रंग बेमौका है। बेशक वह रिआया के साथ अपना फर्ज नहीं अदा कर रहे थे। वह इन खर्चो और इस नैतिक धब्बे को मिटाने के लिए तैयार थे, मगर इस तरह कि नुक्ताचीनी करने वाली ऑंखें उसमें कुछ और मतलब न निकाल सकें। रियासत की शान कायम रहे। इतना इन्दरमल से उन्होंने साफ कह दिया था कि अगर इतने पर भी अपनी जिद से बाज नहीं आता तो उसकी ढिठाई है। हर एक मुमकिन पहलू से गौर करने पर राजा साहब के इस फैसले में जरा भी फेर फार न हुआ। कुंवर का यों गायब हो जाना जरुर चिन्ता की बात है और रियासत के लिए उसके खतरनाक नतीजे हो सकते हैं मगर वह अपने आप को इन नतीजों की जिम्मदारियों से बिलकुल बरी समझते थे। वह यह मानते थे कि इन्दरमल के चले जाने के बाद उनका यह महफिलें जमाना बेमौका और दूसरों को भड़कानेवाला था मगर इसका कुंवर के आखिरी फैसले पर क्या असर पड़ सकता है? कुंवर ऐसा नादॉँ, नातजुर्बेकार और बुजदिल तो नहीं है कि आत्महत्या कर लें, हॉँ, वह दो-चार दिन इधर-उधर आवारा घूमेगा और अगर ईश्वर ने कुछ भी विवेक उसे दिया तो वह दुखी और लज्जित होकर जरुर चला आएगा। मैं खुद उसे ढूँढ़ निकालूँगा। वह ऐसा कठोर नहीं है कि अपने बूढ़े बाप की मजबूरी पर कुछ भी ध्यान न दे।
इन्दरमल से फारिग होकर राजा साहब का ध्यान रानी की तरफ पहुँचा और जब उसकी आग की तरह दहकती हुई बाते याद आयीं तो गुस्से से बदन में पसीना आ गया और वह बेताब होकर उठकर टहलनें लगे। बेशक, मैं उसके साथ बेरहमी से पेश आया। मॉँ को अपनी औलाद ईमान से भी ज्यादा प्यारी होती है और उसका रुष्ट होना उचित था मगर इन धमकियों के क्या माने? इसके सिवा कि वह रुठकर मैके चली जाए और मुझे बदनाम करे, वह मेरा और क्या कर सकती है? अक्लमन्दों ने कहा है कि औरत की आज बेवफा होती है, वह मीठे पानी की चंचल, चुलबुली-चमकीली धारा है, जिसकी गोद में चहकती और चिमटती है उसे बालू का ढेर बनाकर छोड़ती है। यही भानकुँवर है जिसकी नाजबरदारियां मुहब्बत का दर्जा रखती हैं। आह, क्या वह पिछली बातें भूल जाऊँ ! क्या उन्हें किस्सा समझकर दिल को तसकीन दूँ। 
इसी बीच में एक लौंड़ी ने आकर कहा कि महारानी ने हाथी मँगवाया है और न जाने कहॉँ जा रही हैं। कुछ बताती नहीं। राजा ने सुना और मुँह फेर लिया।

----------


## Rajeev

५

शहर इन्दौर से तीन मील दूर उत्तर की तरफ घने पेड़ों के बीच में एक तालाब है जिसके चॉँदी-जैसे चेहरे से काई का हरा मखमली घूँघट कभी नहीं उठता। कहते हैं किसी जमाने में उसके चारों तरफ पक्के घाट बने हुए थे मगर इस वक्त तो सिर्फ यह अनश्रुति बाकी थी जो कि इस दुनिया में अकसर ईट-पत्थर की यादगारी से ज्यादा टिकाऊ हुआ करती है।
तालाब के पूरब में एक पुराना मन्दिर था, उसमें शिव जी राख की धूनी रमाये खामोश बैठे हुए थे। अबाबीलें और जंगली कबूतर उन्हीं अपनी मीठी बोलियॉँ सुनाया करते। मगर उस वीराने में भी उनके भक्तों की कमी न थी। मंदिर के अन्दर भरा हुआ पानी और बाहर बदबूदार कीचड़, इस भक्ति के प्रमाण थे। वह मुसाफिर जो इस तालाब में नहाता उसके एक लोटे पानी से अपने ईश्वर की प्यास बुझाता था। शिव जी खाते कुछ न थे मगर पानी बहुत पीते थे। उनकी न बुझनेवाली प्यास कभी न बुझती थी। 
तीसरे पहर का वक्त था। क्वार की धूप तेज थी। कुंवर इन्दरमल अपने हवा की चालवाले घोड़े पर सवार इन्दौर की तरफ से आए और एक पेड़ की छाया में ठहर गए। वह बहुत उदास थे। उन्होंने घोड़े को पेड़ से बॉँध दिया और खुद जीन के ऊपर डालनेवाला कपड़ा बिछाकर लेट रहे। उन्हें अचलगढ़ से निकले आज तीसरा दिन है मगर चिन्ताओं ने पलक नहीं झपकने दी। रानी भानकुंवर उसके दिल से एक पल के लिए भी दूर न होती थी। इस वक्त ठण्डी हवा लगी तो नींद आ गई। सपने में देखने लगा कि जैसे रानी आई हैं और उसे गले लगाकर रो रही हैं। चौंककर ऑंखें खोलीं तो रानी सचमुच सामने खड़ी उसकी तरफ ऑंसू भरी ऑंखों से ताक रही थीं। वह उठ बैठा और मॉँ के पैरों को चूमा। मगर रानी ने ममता से उठाकर गले लगा लेने के बजाय अपने पॉँव हटा लिए और मुंह से कुछ न बोली। 
    इन्दरमल ने कहा—मॉँ जी, आप मुझसे नाराज हैं?
    रानी ने रुखाई से जवाब दिया—मैं तुम्हारी कौन होती हूँ ! 
    कुंवर—आपको यकीन आए न आए, मैं जब से अचलगढ़ से चला हूँ एक पल के लिए भी आपका ख्याल दिल से दूर नहीं हुआ। अभी आप ही को सपने में देख रहा था। 
    इन शब्दों ने रानी का गुस्सा ठंडा किया। कुँवर की ओर से निश्चित होकर अब वह राजा का ध्यान कर रही थी। उसने कुंवर से पूछा—तुम तीन दिन कहॉँ रहे?
    कुंवर ने जावाब दिया—क्या बताऊँ, कहॉँ रहा। इन्दौर चला गया था वहॉँ पोलिटिकल एजेण्ट से सारी कथा कह सुनाई।
    रानी ने यह सुना तो माथा पीटकर बोली—तुमने गजब कर दिया। आग लगा दी।
    इन्दरमल—क्या करुँ, खुद पछताता हूँ, उस वक्त यही धुन सवार थी। 
    रानी—मुझे जिन बातों का डर था वह सब हो गई। अब कौन मुंह लेकर अचलगढ़ जायेंगे।
    इन्दरमल—मेरा जी चाहता है कि अपना गला घोंट लूँ। 
    रानी—गुस्सा बुरी बला हैं। तुम्हारे आने के बाद मैंने रार मचाई और कुद यही इरादा करके इन्दौर जा रही थी, रास्ते में तुम मिल गए। 
    यह बातें हो ही रही थीं कि सामने से बहेलियों और सॉँडनियों की एक लम्बी कतार आती हुई दिखाई दीं। सॉँड़नियों पर मर्द सवार थे। सुरमा लगी ऑंखों वाले, पेचदार जुल्फोंवाले। बहेलियों में हुस्न के जलवे थे। शोख निगाहें, बेधड़क चितवनें, यह उन नाच-रंग वालों का काफिला था जो अचलगढ़ से निराश और खिन्न चला आता था। उन्होंने रानी की सवारी देखी और कुंवर का घोड़ा पहचान लिया। घमण्ड से सलाम किया मगर बोले नहीं। जब वह दूर निकल गए तो कुंवर ने जोर से कहकहा मारा। यह विजय का नारा था।
    रानी ने पूछा—यह क्या कायापलट हो गई। यह सब अचलगढ़ से लौटे आते है और ऐन दशहरे के दिन?
    इन्दरमल बड़े गर्व से बोले—यह पोलिटिकल एजेण्ट के इनकारी तार के करिश्में हैं, मेरी चाल बिलकुल ठीक पड़ी। 
रानी का सन्देह दूर हो गया। जरुर यही बात है यह इनकारी तार की करामात है। वह बड़ी देर तक बेसुध-सी जमीन की तरफ ताकती रही और उसके दिल में बार-बार यह सवाल पैदा होता था, क्या इसी का नाम राजहठ है। 
आखिरी इन्दरमल ने खामोशी तोड़ी—क्या आज चलने का इरादा है कि कल?
रानी—कल शाम तक हमको अचलगढ़ पहुँचना है, महाराज घबराते होंगे।

-जमाना, सितम्बर १९१२

----------


## surendra patel

BAHUT BAHUT DHANYAVAD DOST............ AAPNE ACHCHA SUTRA BANATA HAI
                                                                                                                                                                       sorry hindi me likhane me mera margdarshan kare

----------


## surendra patel

:Tiranga: ati uttaam. vey nice keep it up dost :bloom:

----------


## Rajeev

मित्र आपको हिंदी में लिखने के लिए इस सूत्र में जाना होगा
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196

----------


## Rajeev

त्रिया-चरित्र

सेठ लगनदास जी के जीवन की बगिया फलहीन थी। कोई ऐसा मानवीय, आध्यात्मिक या चिकित्सात्मक प्रयत्न न था जो उन्होंने न किया हो। यों शादी में एक पत्नीव्रत के कायल थे मगर जरुरत और आग्रह से विवश होकर एक-दो नहीं पॉँच शादियॉँ कीं, यहॉँ तक कि उम्र के चालीस साल गुजए गए और अँधेरे घर में उजाला न हुआ। बेचारे बहुत रंजीदा रहते। यह धन-संपत्ति, यह ठाट-बाट, यह वैभव और यह ऐश्वर्य क्या होंगे। मेरे बाद इनका क्या होगा, कौन इनको भोगेगा। यह ख्याल बहुत अफसोसनाक था। आखिर यह सलाह हुई कि किसी लड़के को गोद लेना चाहिए। मगर यह मसला पारिवारिक झगड़ों के कारण के सालों तक स्थगित रहा। जब सेठ जी ने देखा कि बीवियों में अब तक बदस्तूर कशमकश हो रही है तो उन्होंने नैतिक साहस से काम लिया और होनहार अनाथ लड़के को गोद ले लिया। उसका नाम रखा गया मगनदास। उसकी उम्र पॉँच-छ: साल से ज्यादा न थी। बला का जहीन और तमीजदार। मगर औरतें सब कुछ कर सकती हैं, दूसरे के बच्चे को अपना नहीं समझ सकतीं। यहॉँ तो पॉँच औरतों का साझा था। अगर एक उसे प्यार करती तो बाकी चार औरतों का फज्र था कि उससे नफरत करें। हॉँ, सेठ जी उसके साथ बिलकुल अपने लड़के की सी मुहब्बत करते थे। पढ़ाने को मास्टर रक्खें, सवारी के लिए घोड़े। रईसी ख्याल के आदमी थे। राग-रंग का सामान भी मुहैया था। गाना सीखने का लड़के ने शौक किया तो उसका भी इंतजाम हो गया। गरज जब मगनदास जवानी पर पहुँचा तो रईसाना दिलचास्पियों में उसे कमाल हासिल था। उसका गाना सुनकर उस्ताद लोग कानों पर हाथ रखते। शहसवार ऐसा कि दौड़ते हुए घोड़े पर सवार हो जाता। डील-डौल, शक्ल सूरत में उसका-सा अलबेला जवान दिल्ली में कम होगा। शादी का मसला पेश हुआ। नागपुर के करोड़पति सेठ मक्खनलाल बहुत लहराये हुए थे। उनकी लड़की से शादी हो गई। धूमधाम का जिक्र किया जाए तो किस्सा वियोग की रात से भी लम्बा हो जाए। मक्खनलाल का उसी शादी में दीवाला निकल गया। इस वक्त मगनदास से ज्यादा ईर्ष्या के योग्य आदमी और कौन होगा? उसकी जिन्दगी की बहार उमंगों पर भी और मुरादों के फूल अपनी शबनमी ताजगी में खिल-खिलकर हुस्न और ताजगी का समाँ दिखा रहे थे। मगर तकदीर की देवी कुछ और ही सामान कर रही थी। वह सैर-सपाटे के इरादे से जापान गया हुआ था कि दिल्ली से खबर आई कि ईश्वर ने तुम्हें एक भाई दिया है। मुझे इतनी खुशी है कि ज्यादा अर्से तक जिन्दा न रह सकूँ। तुम बहुत जल्द लौट आओं। 
मगनदास के हाथ से तार का कागज छूट गया और सर में ऐसा चक्कर आया कि जैसे किसी ऊँचाई से गिर पड़ा है।

----------


## Rajeev

२

मगनदास का किताबी ज्ञान बहुत कम था। मगर स्वभाव की सज्जनता से वह खाली हाथ न था। हाथों की उदारता ने, जो समृद्धि का वरदान है, हृदय को भी उदार बना दिया था। उसे घटनाओं की इस कायापलट से दुख तो जरुर हुआ, आखिर इन्सान ही था, मगर उसने धीरज से काम लिया और एक आशा और भय की मिली-जुली हालत में देश को रवाना हुआ। 
रात का वक्त था। जब अपने दरवाजे पर पहुँचा तो नाच-गाने की महफिल सजी देखी। उसके कदम आगे न बढ़े लौट पड़ा और एक दुकान के चबूतरे पर बैठकर सोचने लगा कि अब क्या करना चाहिऐ। इतना तो उसे यकीन था कि सेठ जी उसक साथ भी भलमनसी और मुहब्बत से पेश आयेंगे बल्कि शायद अब और भी कृपा करने लगें। सेठानियॉँ भी अब उसके साथ गैरों का-सा वर्ताव न करेंगी। मुमकिन है मझली बहू जो इस बच्चे की खुशनसीब मॉँ थीं, उससे दूर-दूर रहें मगर बाकी चारों सेठानियों की तरफ से सेवा-सत्कार में कोई शक नहीं था। उनकी डाह से वह फायदा उठा सकता था। ताहम उसके स्वाभिमान ने गवारा न किया कि जिस घर में मालिक की हैसियत से रहता था उसी घर में अब एक आश्रित की हैसियत से जिन्दगी बसर करे। उसने फैसला कर लिया कि सब यहॉँ रहना न मुनासिब है, न मसलहत। मगर जाऊँ कहॉं? न कोई ऐसा फन सीखा, न कोई ऐसा इल्म हासिल किया जिससे रोजी कमाने की सूरत पैदा होती। रईसाना दिलचस्पियॉँ उसी वक्त तक कद्र की निगाह से देखी जाती हैं जब तक कि वे रईसों के आभूषण रहें। जीविका बन कर वे सम्मान के पद से गिर जाती है। अपनी रोजी हासिल करना तो उसके लिए कोई ऐसा मुश्किल काम न था। किसी सेठ-साहूकार के यहॉँ मुनीम बन सकता था, किसी कारखाने की तरफ से एजेंट हो सकता था, मगर उसके कन्धे पर एक भारी जुआ रक्खा हुआ था, उसे क्या करे। एक बड़े सेठ की लड़की जिसने लाड़-प्यार मे परिवरिश पाई, उससे यह कंगाली की तकलीफें क्योंकर झेली जाऍंगीं क्या मक्खनलाल की लाड़ली बेटी एक ऐसे आदमी के साथ रहना पसन्द करेगी जिसे रात की रोटी का भी ठिकाना नहीं ! मगर इस फिक्र में अपनी जान क्यों खपाऊँ। मैंने अपनी मर्जी से शादी नहीं की मैं बराबर इनकार करता रहा। सेठ जी ने जबर्दस्ती मेरे पैरों में बेड़ी डाली है। अब वही इसके जिम्मेदार हैं। मुझ से कोई वास्ता नहीं। लेकिन जब उसने दुबारा ठंडे दिल से इस मसले पर गौर किया तो वचाव की कोई सूरत नजर न आई। आखिकार उसने यह फैसला किया कि पहले नागपुर चलूँ, जरा उन महारानी के तौर-तरीके को देखूँ, बाहर-ही-बाहर उनके स्वभाव की, मिजाज की जॉँच करूँ। उस वक्त तय करूँगा कि मुझे क्या करके चाहिये। अगर रईसी की बू उनके दिमाग से निकल गई है और मेरे साथ रूखी रोटियॉँ खाना उन्हें मंजूर है, तो इससे अच्छा फिर और क्या, लेकिन अगर वह अमीरी ठाट-बाट के हाथों बिकी हुई हैं तो मेरे लिए रास्ता साफ है। फिर मैं हूँ और दुनिया का गम। ऐसी जगह जाऊँ जहॉँ किसी परिचित की सूरत सपने में भी न दिखाई दे। गरीबी की जिल्लत नहीं रहती, अगर अजनबियों में जिन्दगी बसरा की जाए। यह जानने-पहचानने वालों की कनखियाँ और कनबतियॉँ हैं जो गरीबी को यन्त्रणा बना देती हैं। इस तरह दिल में जिन्दगी का नक्शा बनाकर मगनदास अपनी मर्दाना हिम्मत के भरोसे पर नागपुर की तरफ चला, उस मल्लाह की तरह जो किश्ती और पाल के बगैर नदी की उमड़ती हुई लहरों में अपने को डाल दे।

----------


## Rajeev

३

शाम के वक्त सेठ मक्खनलाल के सुंदर बगीचे में सूरज की पीली किरणें मुरझाये हुए फूलों से गले मिलकर विदा हो रही थीं। बाग के बीच में एक पक्का कुऑं था और एक मौलसिरी का पेड़। कुँए के मुँह पर अंधेरे की नीली-सी नकाब थी, पेड़ के सिर पर रोशनी की सुनहरी चादर। इसी पेड़ में एक नौजवान थका-मांदा कुऍं पर आया और लोटे से पानी भरकर पीने के बाद जगत पर बैठ गया। मालिन ने पूछा- कहॉँ जाओगे? मगनदास ने जवाब दिया कि जाना तो था बहुत दूर, मगर यहीं रात हो गई। यहॉँ कहीं ठहरने का ठिकाना मिल जाएगा?
मालिक- चले जाओ सेठ जी की धर्मशाला में, बड़े आराम की जगह है।
मगनदास-धर्मशाले में तो मुझे ठहरने का कभी संयोग नहीं हुआ। कोई हर्ज न हो तो यहीं पड़ा रहूँ। यहाँ कोई रात को रहता है?
मालिक- भाई, मैं यहॉँ ठहरने को न कहूँगी। यह बाई जी की बैठक है। झरोखे में बैठकर सेर किया करती हैं। कहीं देख-भाल लें तो मेरे सिर में एक बाल भी न रहे।
मगनदास- बाई जी कौन? 
मालिक- यही सेठ जी की बेटी। इन्दिरा बाई।
मगनदास- यह गजरे उन्हीं के लिए बना रही हो क्या?
मालिन- हॉँ, और सेठ जी के यहॉँ है ही कौन? फूलों के गहने बहुत पसन्द करती हैं।
मानदास- शौकीन औरत मालूम होती हैं?
मालिक- भाई, यही तो बड़े आदमियों की बातें है। वह शौक न करें तो हमारा-तुम्हारा निबाह कैसे हो। और धन है किस लिए। अकेली जान पर दस लौंडियॉँ हैं। सुना करती थी कि भगवान आदमी का हल भूत जोतता है वह ऑंखों देखा। आप-ही-आप पंखा चलने लगे। आप-ही-आप सारे घर में दिन का-सा उजाला हो जाए। तुम झूठ समझते होगे, मगर मैं ऑंखों देखी बात कहती हूँ।
उस गर्व की चेतना के साथ जो किसी नादान आदमी के सामने अपनी जानकारी के बयान करने में होता है, बूढ़ी मालिन अपनी सर्वज्ञता का प्रदर्शन करने लगी। मगनदास ने उकसाया- होगा भाई, बड़े आदमी की बातें निराली होती हैं। लक्ष्मी के बस में सब कुछ है। मगर अकेली जान पर दस लौंडियॉँ? समझ में नहीं आता।
मालिन ने बुढ़ापे के चिड़चिड़ेपन से जवाब दिया- तुम्हारी समझ मोटी हो तो कोई क्या करे ! कोई पान लगाती है, कोई पंखा झलती है, कोई कपड़े पहनाती है, दो हजार रुपये में तो सेजगाड़ी आयी थी, चाहो तो मुँह देख लो, उस पर हवा खाने जाती हैं। एक बंगालिन गाना-बजाना सिखाती है, मेम पढ़ाने आती है, शास्त्री जी संस्कृत पढ़ाते हैं, कागद पर ऐसी मूरत बनाती हैं कि अब बोली और अब बोली। दिल की रानी हैं, बेचारी के भाग फूट गए। दिल्ली के सेठ लगनदास के गोद लिये हुए लड़के से ब्याह हुआ था। मगर राम जी की लीला सत्तर बरस के मुर्दे को लड़का दिया, कौन पतियायेगा। जब से यह सुनावनी आई है, तब से बहुत उदास रहती है। एक दिन रोती थीं। मेरे सामने की बात है। बाप ने देख लिया। समझाने लगे। लड़की को बहुत चाहते हैं। सुनती हूँ दामाद को यहीं बुलाकर रक्खेंगे। नारायन करे, मेरी रानी दूधों नहाय पतों फले। माली मर गया था, उन्होंने आड़ न ली होती तो घर भर के टुकड़े मॉँगती।
मगनदास ने एक ठण्डी सॉँस ली। बेहतर है, अब यहॉँ से अपनी इज्जत-आबरू लिये हुए चल दो। यहॉँ मेरा निबाह न होगा। इन्दिरा रईसजादी है। तुम इस काबिल नहीं हो कि उसके शौहर बन सको। मालिन से बोला-ता धर्मशाले में जाता हूँ। जाने वहॉँ खाट-वाट मिल जाती है कि नहीं, मगर रात ही तो काटनी है किसी तरह कट ही जाएगी रईसों के लिए मखमली गद्दे चाहिए, हम मजदूरों के लिए पुआल ही बहुत है।
यह कहकर उसने लुटिया उठाई, डण्डा सम्हाला और दर्दभरे दिल से एक तरफ चल दिया। 
उस वक्त इन्दिरा अपने झरोखे पर बैठी हुई इन दोनों की बातें सुन रही थी। कैसा संयोग है कि स्त्री को स्वर्ग की सब सिद्धियॉँ प्राप्त हैं और उसका पति आवरों की तरह मारा-मारा फिर रहा है। उसे रात काटने का ठिकाना नहीं।

----------


## Rajeev

४

मगनदास निराश विचारों में डूबा हुआ शहर से बाहर निकल आया और एक सराय में ठहरा जो सिर्फ इसलिए मशहूर थी, कि वहॉँ शराब की एक दुकान थी। यहॉँ आस-पास से मजदूर लोग आ-आकर अपने दुख को भुलाया करते थे। जो भूले-भटके मुसाफिर यहॉँ ठहरते, उन्हें होशियारी और चौकसी का व्यावहारिक पाठ मिल जाता था। मगनदास थका-मॉँदा ही, एक पेड़ के नीचे चादर बिछाकर सो रहा और जब सुबह को नींद खुली तो उसे किसी पीर-औलिया के ज्ञान की सजीव दीक्षा का चमत्कार दिखाई पड़ा जिसकी पहली मंजिल वैराग्य है। उसकी छोटी-सी पोटली, जिसमें दो-एक कपड़े और थोड़ा-सा रास्ते का खाना और लुटिया-डोर बंधी हुई थी, गायब हो गई। उन कपड़ों को छोड़कर जो उसके बदर पर थे अब उसके पास कुछ भी न था और भूख, जो कंगाली में और भी तेज हो जाती है, उसे बेचैन कर रही थी। मगर दृढ़ स्वभाव का आदमी था, उसने किस्मत का रोना रोया किसी तरह गुजर करने की तदबीरें सोचने लगा। लिखने और गणित में उसे अच्छा अभ्यास था मगर इस हैसियत में उससे फायदा उठाना असम्भव था। उसने संगीत का बहुत अभ्यास किया था। किसी रसिक रईस के दरबार में  उसकी क़द्र हो सकती थी। मगर उसके पुरुषोचित अभिमान ने इस पेशे को अख्यितार करने इजाजत न दी। हॉँ, वह आला दर्जे का घुड़सवार था और यह फन मजे में पूरी शान के साथ उसकी रोजी का साधन बन  सकता था यह पक्का इरादा करके उसने हिम्मत से कदम आगे बढ़ाये। ऊपर से देखने पर यह बात यकीन के काबिल नही मालूम  होती मगर वह अपना बोझ हलका हो जाने से इस वक्त बहुत उदास नहीं था। मर्दाना हिम्मत का आदमी ऐसी मुसींबतों को उसी निगाह से देखता है,जिसमे एक होशियार विद्यार्थी परीक्षा के प्रश्नों को देखता है उसे अपनी हिम्मत आजमाने का, एक मुश्किल से जूझने का मौका मिल जाता है उसकी हिम्मत  अजनाने ही मजबूत हो जाती है। अकसर ऐसे मार्के मर्दाना हौसले के लिए प्रेरणा का काम  देते हैं। मगनदास इस जोश़ से कदम बढ़ाता चला जाता था कि जैसे कायमाबी की मंजिल सामने नजर आ रही है। मगर शायद वहाँ के घोड़ो ने शरारत और बिगड़ैलपन से तौबा कर ली थी या वे स्वाभाविक रुप बहुत मजे मे धीमे- धीमे चलने वाले थे। वह जिस गांव में जाता निराशा को उकसाने वाला जवाब पाता आखिरकार शाम के वक्त जब सूरज  अपनी आखिरी मंजिल पर जा पहुँचा था, उसकी कठिन मंजिल तमाम हुई। नागरघाट के ठाकुर अटलसिहं ने उसकी चिन्ता मो समाप्त किया।
     यह एक बड़ा गाँव था। पक्के मकान बहुत थे। मगर उनमें  प्रेतात्माऍं आबाद थीं। कई साल पहले प्लेग ने आबादी के बड़े हिस्से का इस क्षणभंगुर संसार से उठाकर स्वर्ग में पहुच दिया था। इस वक्त प्लेग के बचे-खुचे वे लोग गांव के नौजवान और शौकीन जमींदार साहब और हल्के के कारगुजार ओर रोबीले थानेदार साहब थे। उनकी मिली-जुली कोशिशों से गॉँव मे सतयुग का राज था। धन दौलत को लोग जान का अजाब समझते थे ।उसे  गुनाह की  तरह छुपाते थे। घर-घर में रुपये रहते हुए लोग कर्ज ले-लेकर खाते और फटेहालों रहते थे।  इसी में  निबाह था । काजल की कोठरी थी, सफेद कपड़े पहनना उन पर धब्बा लगाना था। हुकूमत और जबर्र्दस्ती का बाजार  गर्म था। अहीरों को यहाँ आँजन के लिए भी दूध न था। थाने में दूध की नदी बहती थी।  मवेशीखाने के मुहर्रिर दूध की  कुल्लियाँ करते थे। इसी अंधेरनगरी को मगनदास  ने अपना घर बनाया। ठाकुर साहब ने असाधारण उदारता से काम लेकर उसे रहने के लिए एक माकन भी दे दिया। जो केवल बहुत व्यापक अर्थो में मकान कहा जा सकता था। इसी  झोंपड़ी में वह एक हफ्ते से जिन्दगी के दिन  काट  रहा  है। उसका चेहरा जर्द है। और कपड़े मैले हो रहे है। मगर ऐसा मालूम  होता है कि उस  अब इन बातों की अनुभूति ही नही रही। जिन्दा है मगर जिन्दगी रुखसत हो गई है। हिम्मत और हौसला मुश्किल को आसान कर सकते है ऑंधी और तुफान से बचा सकते हैं मगर चेहरे को खिला सकना उनके सामर्थ्य से बाहर है टूटी हुई नाव पर बैठकरी मल्हार गाना हिम्मत काम नही हिमाकत का काम है।
एक रोज जब शाम के वक्त वह अंधरे मे खाट पर पड़ा हुआ था। एक औरत उसके दरवारजे पर आकर भीख मांगने लगी। मगनदास का आवाज पिरचित जान पडी। बहार आकर देखा तो वही चम्पा मालिन थी। कपड़े तार–तार, मुसीबत की रोती हुई तसबीर। बोला-मालिन ? तुम्हारी यह क्या हालत है। मुझे पहचानती हो।?
मालिन ने चौंकरक देखा और पहचान गई। रोकर बोली –बेटा, अब बताओ मेरा कहाँ ठिकाना लगे? तुमने मेरा बना बनाया घर उजाड़ दिया न उसे दिन  तुमसे बात करती ने मुझे पर यह बिपत पड़ती। बाई ने तुम्हें  बैठे देख लिया, बातें भी सुनी  सुबह होते ही मुझे बुलाया और बरस पड़ी नाक कटवा लूँगी, मुंह में कालिख लगवा दूँगी, चुड़ैल, कुटनी, तू मेरी बात  किसी गैर आदमी से क्यों चलाये? तू दूसरों से  मेरी चर्चा  करे? वह क्या तेरा दामाद था, जो तू उससे मेरा दुखड़ा रोती थी? जो  कुछ  मुंह  मे आया  बकती रही   मुझसे भी न सहा गया। रानी रुठेंगी अपना सुहाग लेंगी! बोली-बाई जी, मुझसे कसूर हुआ, लीजिए अब जाती हूँ छींकते नाक कटती है तो मेरा निबाह  यहाँ न होगा। ईश्वर ने मुंह दिया हैं तो आहार  भी देगा  चार घर से  माँगूँगी  तो मेरे पेट  को हो जाऐगा।। उस छोकरी ने  मुझे खड़े खड़े निकलवा दिया। बताओ मैने तुमसे उसकी कौन सी शिकायत की थी? उसकी क्या चर्चा की थी? मै तो उसका बखान कर  रही थी। मगर बड़े  आदमियों  का गुस्सा भी  बड़ा होता है। अब बताओ मै किसकी होकर रहूँ?  आठ दिन इसी दिन तरह टुकड़े माँगते हो गये है। एक भतीजी उन्हीं के यहाँ लौंडियों में नौकर थी, उसी  दिन  उसे भी निकाल दिया। तुम्हारी बदौलत, जो कभी न किया था, वह करना पड़ा  तुम्हें कहो का दोष लगाऊं किस्मत में जो कुछ लिखा था, देखना पड़ा।
मगनदास सन्नाटे में जो कुछ लिखा था। आह मिजाज का  यह हाल है, यह घमण्ड, यह शान! मालिन का इत्मीनन दिलाया उसके पास अगर दौलत होती तो उसे मालामाल कर देता  सेठ मक्खनलाल की बेटी को  भी मालूम हो जाता कि रोजी की कूंजी उसी के हाथ में नहीं  है।  बोला-तुम फिक्र न करो, मेरे घर मे आराम से रहो अकेले मेरा जी भी नहीं लगता। सच कहो तो मुझे तुम्हारी तरह एक औरत की तलाशा थी, अच्छा हुआ तुम आ गयीं।
मालिन ने आंचल फैलाकर असीम दिया– बेटा तुम जुग-जुग जियों बड़ी उम्र हो यहॉँ कोई  घर मिले तो मुझे  दिलवा दो। मैं यही रहूँगी तो मेरी भतीजी कहाँ जाएगी। वह बेचारी शहर में किसके  आसरे रहेगी।
     मगनलाल के खून में जोश आया। उसके स्वाभिमान को चोट लगी। उन पर यह आफत मेरी लायी हुई है। उनकी इस आवारागर्दी को जिम्मेदार मैं हूँ। बोला–कोई हर्ज न हो तो उसे भी यहीं ले आओ। मैं दिन को यहाँ बहुत कम रहता हूँ। रात को बाहर चारपाई डालकर पड़ रहा करुँगा। मेरी वहज से तुम लोगों को कोई तकलीफ न होगी। यहाँ दूसरा मकान मिलना मुश्किल है  यही झोपड़ा बड़ी मुश्किलो से मिला है। यह अंधेरनगरी है जब तुम्हरी सुभीता कहीं लग जाय  तो चली जाना।
     मगनदास को क्या मालूम था कि हजरते इश्क उसकी जबान पर बैठे हुए उससे यह बात कहला रहे है। क्या यह ठीक है कि इश्क पहले माशूक के दिल में पैदा होता है?

----------


## Rajeev

५

नागपुर इस गॉव से बीस  मील की दूरी पर था। चम्मा उसी दिन चली गई और तीसरे दिन रम्भा के साथ लौट आई। यह उसकी भतीजी का नाम था। उसक आने से झोंपडें में जान सी पड़ गई। मगनदास के दिमाग में मालिन की लड़की की जो तस्वीर थी  उसका रम्भा से कोई मेल न था वह सौंदर्य नाम की चीज का अनुभवी जौहरी था मगर ऐसी सूरत जिसपर जवानी की ऐसी मस्ती और दिल का चैन छीन लेनेवाला ऐसा आकर्षण हो उसने पहले कभी नहीं देखा था। उसकी जवानी का चॉँद अपनी सुनहरी और गम्भीर शान के साथ चमक रहा था। सुबह का वक्त था  मगनदास दरवाजे पर पड़ा ठण्डी–ठण्डी हवा का मजा उठा रहा था। रम्भा सिर पर घड़ा रक्खे पानी भरने को निकली  मगनदास ने उसे देखा और एक लम्बी साँस खींचकर उठ बैठा। चेहरा-मोहरा बहुत ही मोहम। ताजे फूल की तरह खिला हुआ चेहरा आंखों में गम्भीर सरलता   मगनदास को उसने  भी देखा। चेहरे पर लाज की लाली दौड़ गई।  प्रेम ने पहला वार किया। 
      मगनदास सोचने लगा-क्या तकदीर यहाँ कोई और गुल खिलाने वाली है! क्या दिल मुझे यहां भी चैन न लेने देगा। रम्भा, तू यहाँ नाहक आयी, नाहक एक गरीब का खून तेरे  सर पर  होगा। मैं तो अब तेरे हाथों बिक चुका, मगर क्या तू भी मेरी हो सकती है? लेकिन नहीं, इतनी जल्दबाजी ठीक नहीं दिल का सौदा सोच-समझकर करना चाहिए। तुमको अभी जब्त करना होगा। रम्भा सुन्दरी है मगर झूठे मोती की आब और ताब उसे सच्चा  नहीं बना सकती। तुम्हें क्या खबर कि उस भोली लड़की के कान प्रेम के शब्द से परिचित नहीं हो चुके है? कौन कह सकता है कि उसके सौन्दर्य की वाटिका पर किसी फूल चुननेवाले के हाथ नही पड़ चुके है? अगर कुछ  दिनों की दिलबस्तगी के लिए कुछ चाहिए  तो तुम आजाद हो मगर यह नाजुक मामला है, जरा सम्हल के कदम रखना। पेशेवर जातों मे  दिखाई पड़नेवाला सौन्दर्य अकसर नैतिक बन्धनों से  मुक्त होता है।
तीन महीने गुजर गये। मगनदास रम्भा को ज्यों ज्यों बारीक से बारीक निगाहों  से देखता त्यों–त्यों उस पर  प्रेम  का  रंग गाढा होता जाता था। वह रोज उसे कुँए से पानी  निकालते देखता वह  रोज  घर  में झाडु देती, रोज खाना पकाती  आह मगनदास को उन ज्वार की  रोटियां में मजा आता था, वह अच्छे से अच्छे व्यंजनो में, भी न आया था। उसे अपनी कोठरी हमेशा साफ सुधरी मिलती  न जाने कौन उसके बिस्तर बिछा देता। क्या यह रम्भा की  कृपा थी? उसकी निगाहें  शर्मीली थी उसने उसे कभी  अपनी तरफ चचंल आंखो स ताकते  नही देखा। आवाज कैसी मीठी उसकी हंसी की आवाज कभी उसके  कान में नही आई। अगर मगनदास उसके प्रेम में  मतवाला हो रहा था तो कोई ताज्जुब की बात नही थी। उसकी  भूखी निगाहें बेचैनी और लालसा में डुबी हुई हमेशा रम्भा को ढुढां करतीं। वह जब किसी गाँव को जाता तो मीलों तक उसकी  जिद्दी और बेताब ऑंखे मुड़–मूड़कर झोंपड़े के दरवाजे की तरफ आती। उसकी ख्याति आस पास फैल गई थी मगर उसके स्वभाव की मुसीवत और उदारहृयता से अकसर लोग अनुचित लाभ उठाते थे इन्साफपसन्द लोग तो स्वागत सत्कार से काम निकाल लेते और जो  लोग ज्यादा समझदार थे वे लगातार तकाजों का इन्तजार करते  चूंकि मगनदास इस फन को बिलकुल नहीं जानता था। बावजूद दिन रात की दौड़ धूप के गरीबी से उसका गला न छुटता। जब वह रम्भा को चक्की पीसते हुए देखता तो गेहूँ के साथ उसका दिल भी पिस जाता था ।वह कुऍं से पानी निकालती तो उसका कलेजा निकल आता । जब वह पड़ोस की औरत के कपड़े सीती तो कपड़ो के साथ मगनदास का दिल छिद जाता। मगर कुछ बस था न काबू।
मगनदास की हृदयभेदी दृष्टि को इसमें तो कोई संदेह  नहीं था कि उसके प्रेम का  आकर्षण बिलकुल बेअसर नही है वर्ना रम्भा की उन वफा से भरी हुई खातिरदरियों की तुक कैसा बिठाता वफा ही वह जादू है रुप के गर्व का सिर नीचा कर  सकता है। मगर। प्रेमिका के दिल में बैठने का माद्दा उसमें बहुत कम था। कोई दूसरा मनचला प्रेमी अब तक  अपने वशीकरण  में कामायाब हो चुका होता लेकिन मगनदास ने दिल आशकि का पाया था और जबान माशूक की।
एक रोज शाम के वक्त चम्पा किसी काम से बाजार गई हुई थी और मगनदास हमेशा की तरह चारपाई पर पड़ा सपने देख रहा था। रम्भा अदभूत छटा के साथ आकर उसके समने खडी हो गई। उसका भोला चेहरा कमल की तरह खिला हुआ था। और आखों से सहानुभूति का भाव झलक रहा था। मगनदास ने उसकी तरफ पहले आश्चर्य और फिर प्रेम की निगाहों  से देखा और दिल पर जोर डालकर बोला-आओं रम्भा, तुम्हें देखने को बहुत दिन से आँखें तरस रही थीं।
रम्भा ने भोलेपन से कहा-मैं यहां न आती तो तुम मुझसे कभी न बोलेते। 
मगनदास का हौसला बढा, बोला-बिना मर्जी पाये तो कुत्ता भी  नही आता।
     रम्भा मुस्कराई, कली खिल गई–मै तो आप ही चली आई। 
     मगनदास का कलेजा उछल पड़ा। उसने हिम्मत करके रम्भा का हाथ पकड़ लिया और भावावेश से कॉपती हुई आवाज मे बोला–नहीं रम्भा ऐसा नही है। यह मेरी महीनों की  तपस्या का फल है।
मगनदास ने बेताब होकर उसे गले से लगा लिया। जब वह चलने लगी तो अपने प्रेमी की ओर प्रेम भरी दृष्टि से  देखकर बोली–अब यह प्रीत हमको निभानी होगी।
 पौ फटने के वक्त जब सूर्य देवता के आगमन की तैयारियॉँ हो रही थी मगनदास की आँखे खुली रम्भा आटा पीस रही थी। उस शांत्तिपूर्ण सन्नाटे में चक्की की घुमर–घुमर बहुत सुहानी मालूम होती थी और उससे सूर मिलाकर आपने प्यारे ढंग से गाती थी।
     झुलनियाँ मोरी पानी में गिरी 
मैं जानूं पिया मौको मनैहैं
     उलटी मनावन मोको पड़ी
     झुलनियाँ मोरी पानी मे गिरी  
साल भर गुजर गया। मगनदास की  मुहब्बत और रम्भा के सलीके न मिलकर उस वीरान झोंपड़े को कुंज बाग बना दिया। अब वहां गायें थी। फूलों की क्यारियाँ थीं और कई देहाती ढंग के मोढ़े थे। सुख–सुविधा की अनेक चीजे दिखाई पड़ती थी।
एक रोज सुबह के वक्त मगनदास कही जाने के लिए तैयार हो रहा था कि एक सम्भ्रांत व्यक्ति अंग्रेजी पोशाक पहने उसे ढूढंता हुआ आ पहुंचा और उसे देखते ही दौड़कर गले से लिपट गया। मगनदास और वह दोनो एक साथ पढ़ा करते थे। वह अब वकील हो गया। था। मगनदास ने भी अब पहचाना और कुछ झेंपता और कुछ झिझकता  उससे गले लिपट गया। बड़ी देर तक दोनों दोस्त बातें करते रहे। बातें क्या थीं घटनाओं और संयोगो की एक लम्बी कहानी थी। कई महीने हुए सेठ लगन का छोटा बच्चा चेचक की नजर हो गया। सेठ जी ने दुख क मारे आत्महत्या कर ली और अब मगनदास सारी जायदाद, कोठी इलाके और मकानों का एकछत्र स्वामी था। सेठानियों में आपसी झगड़े हो रहे थे। कर्मचारियों न गबन को अपना ढंग  बना रक्खा था। बडी सेठानी उसे बुलाने के लिए खुद आने को तैयार थी, मगर वकील साहब ने उन्हे रोका था। जब मदनदास न मुस्काराकर पुछा–तुम्हों क्योंकर मालूम हुआ कि मै। यहाँ हूँ तो वकील साहब ने फरमाया-महीने भर से तुम्हारी टोह में हूँ। सेठ मक्ख्नलाल ने अता-पता बतलाया। तूम  दिल्ली पहुँचें और मैंने अपना महीने भर का बिल पेश किया।
रम्भा अधीर हो रही थी। कि यह कौन है और इनमे क्या  बाते हो रही है? दस बजते-बजते वकील साहब मगनदास से एक हफ्ते के अन्दर आने का वादा लेकर विदा हुए  उसी वक्त रम्भा आ पहुँची और पूछने लगी-यह कौन थे। इनका तुमसे क्या काम था?
मगनदास  ने जवाब दिया- यमराज का दूत। 
रम्भा–क्या असगुन बकते हो!
मगन-नहीं नहीं रम्भा, यह असगुन नही है, यह सचमुच मेरी मौत का दूत था। मेरी खुशियों के बाग को रौंदने वाला मेरी हरी-भरी खेती को उजाड़ने वाला रम्भा मैने तुम्हारे साथ दगा की है, मैंने  तुम्हे अपने फरेब क जाल में  फाँसया है, मुझे माफ करो। मुहब्बत ने मुझसे यह सब करवाया मैं मगनसिहं ठाकूर नहीं हूँ। मैं सेठ लगनदास का बेटा और सेठ मक्खनलाल  का दामाद हूँ।
मगनदास को डर था कि  रम्भा यह सुनते ही चौक पड़ेगी ओर शायद उसे जालिम, दगाबाज कहने लगे। मगर उसका ख्याल गलत निकला! रम्भा ने  आंखो में ऑंसू भरकर सिर्फ इतना कहा-तो क्या तुम मुझे छोड़कर चले जाओगे?
मगनदास ने उसे गले लगाकर कहा-हॉँ।
रम्भा–क्यों?
मगन–इसलिए कि इन्दिरा बहुत होशियार सुन्दर और धनी है।
रम्भा–मैं तुम्हें न छोडूँगी। कभी इन्दिरा की लौंडी थी, अब उनकी सौत बनूँगी। तुम  जितनी मेरी मुहब्बत करोगे। उतनी इन्दिरा की तो न करोगे, क्यों? 
मगनदास इस भोलेपन पर मतवाला  हो गया। मुस्कराकर बोला-अब इन्दिरा तुम्हारी लौंडी बनेगी, मगर सुनता हूँ वह बहुत सुन्दर है। कहीं मै उसकी सूरत पर लुभा न जाऊँ। मर्दो का हाल तुम नही जानती मुझे अपने ही से डर लगता है।
रम्भा ने विश्वासभरी आंखो से देखकर कहा-क्या तुम भी ऐसा करोगे? उँह जो जी में आये करना, मै तुम्हें न छोडूँगी। इन्दिरा रानी बने, मै लौंडी हूँगी, क्या इतने पर भी मुझे छोड़ दोगें?
मगनदास की ऑंखे डबडबा गयीं, बोला–प्यारी, मैने फैसला  कर लिया है कि दिल्ली न जाऊँगा यह तो मै कहने ही न पाया कि सेठ जी का  स्वर्गवास  हो गया। बच्चा उनसे पहले ही चल बसा था। अफसोस सेठ जी के आखिरी दर्शन भी न कर सका। अपना बाप  भी इतनी मुहब्ब्त नही कर सकता। उन्होने मुझे अपना वारिस बनाया हैं। वकील साहब कहते थे। कि सेठारियों मे अनबन है। नौकर चाकर लूट मार-मचा रहे हैं। वहॉँ का यह हाल है और मेरा दिल वहॉँ जाने पर राजी  नहीं होता दिल तो यहाँ है वहॉँ कौन जाए।
रम्भा जरा देर तक सोचती रही, फिर बोली-तो मै तुम्हें छोड़ दूँगीं इतने दिन तुम्हारे साथ रही। जिन्दगी का  सुख लुटा अब  जब तक जिऊँगी इस सूख का ध्यान  करती रहूँगी। मगर तुम मुझे भूल तो न जाओगे? साल में एक बार देख लिया  करना  और इसी झोपड़े में।
मगनदास ने बहुत रोका मगर ऑंसू न रुक सके बोले–रम्भा, यह बाते ने करो, कलेजा  बैठा जाता है। मै तुम्हे छोड़ नही सकता  इसलिए नही कि तुम्हारे उपर कोई एहसान है। तुम्हारी खातिर नहीं, अपनी खातिर वह शात्ति वह प्रेम, वह आनन्द जो मुझे यहाँ मिलता है और कहीं नही मिल सकता। खुशी के साथ जिन्दगी बसर हो, यही  मनुष्य के जीवन का लक्ष्य है। मुझे ईश्वर ने यह खुशी यहाँ दे  रक्खी है तो मै उसे क्यो छोड़ूँ? धन–दौलत को मेरा सलाम है मुझे उसकी हवस नहीं है। 
रम्भा फिर गम्भीर स्वर में बोली-मै तुम्हारे पॉव की बेड़ी न बनूँगी। चाहे तुम अभी  मुझे न छोड़ो लेकिन थोड़े दिनों में तुम्हारी यह मुहब्बत न रहेगी। 
     मगनदास को  कोड़ा लगा। जोश  से बोला-तुम्हारे सिवा  इस दिल में अब कोई और जगह नहीं पा सकता। 
रात ज्यादा आ गई थी। अष्टमी का चॉँद  सोने  जा चुका था। दोपहर के कमल की तरह साफ आसमन में सितारे खिले हुए थे। किसी खेत के रखवाले की बासुरी की आवाज, जिसे दूरी ने तासीर, सन्नाटे न सुरीलापन और अँधेरे ने आत्मिकता का  आकर्षण दे दिया। था। कानो  में आ जा रही थी  कि जैसे कोई पवित्र आत्मा नदी  के किनारे बैठी हुई पानी की लहरों से या दूसरे किनारे के  खामोश और अपनी तरफ खीचनेवाले पेड़ो से अपनी जिन्दगी  की गम की कहानी सुना रही है।
मगनदास सो गया मगर रम्भा की आंखों  में नीद  न आई।

----------


## Rajeev

६

सुबह हुई तो मगनदास उठा  और रम्भा  पुकारने  लगा। मगर रम्भा रात ही को अपनी चाची के साथ वहां से कही चली गयी  मगनदास को उसे मकान के दरो दीवार पर एक हसरत-सी छायी हुई मालूम हुई कि जैसे घर की जान निकल गई हो। वह घबराकर उस कोठरी  में गया जहां  रम्भा रोज चक्की पीसती थी, मगर अफसोस आज चक्की एकदम निश्चल थी। फिर वह कुँए की  तरह दौड़ा गया लेकिन ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि कुँए ने उसे निगल जाने के लिए  अपना मुँह खोल दिया है। तब वह बच्चो की तरह चीख उठा रोता हुआ फिर उसी झोपड़ी में आया। जहॉँ कल रात तक प्रेम का वास था। मगर आह, उस वक्त वह शोक का घर बना हुआ था। जब जरा ऑसू थमे तो उसने घर में चारों तरफ निगाह दौड़ाई। रम्भा की साड़ी अरगनी पर पड़ी हुई थी। एक पिटारी में वह कंगन रक्खा हुआ था। जो मगनदास ने उसे दिया था। बर्तन सब रक्खे हुए थे, साफ और सुधरे। मगनदास सोचने लगा-रम्भा तूने रात को कहा था-मै तुम्हे छोड़ दुगीं। क्या तूने वह बात दिल से कही थी।? मैने तो समझा था, तू  दिल्लगी कर रही हैं। नहीं तो मुझे कलेजे में छिपा लेता। मैं तो तेरे लिए सब कुछ छोड़े बैठा था। तेरा प्रेम मेरे लिए सक कुछ था, आह, मै यों बेचैन हूं, क्या तू बेचैन नही है? हाय तू रो रही है। मुझे यकीन है कि तू अब भी लौट आएगी। फिर सजीव कल्पनाओं का एक जमघट उसक सामने आया- वह नाजुक अदाएँ वह मतवाली ऑंखें वह भोली भाली बातें, वह अपने को भूली हुई-सी मेहरबानियॉँ वह जीवन दायी। मुस्कान वह आशिकों जैसी दिलजोइयाँ वह प्रेम का नाश, वह हमेशा खिला रहने वाला चेहरा, वह लचक-लचककर कुएँ से पानी लाना, वह इन्ताजार की सूरत वह मस्ती से भरी हुई बेचैनी-यह सब तस्वीरें उसकी निगाहों के सामने हमरतनाक बेताबी के साथ फिरने लगी। मगनदास ने एक  ठण्डी सॉस  ली और आसुओं  और दर्द की उमड़ती हुई नदी को  मर्दाना   जब्त  से रोककर उठ  खड़ा  हुआ। नागपुर जाने का पक्का फैसला हो गया। तकिये के नीच से सन्दूक  की कुँजी उठायी तो कागज का एक टुकड़ा निकल आया यह रम्भा की विदा की चिट्टी थी-
प्यारे,
मै बहुत रो रही हूँ मेरे पैर नहीं उठते मगर मेरा जाना जरूरी है। तुम्हे जागाऊँगी। तो तुम जाने न दोगे। आह कैसे जाऊं अपने प्यारे पति को कैसे छोडूँ! किस्मत मुझसे यह आनन्द का घर छुड़वा रही है। मुझे बेवफा न कहना, मै तुमसे फिर कभी मिलूँगी। मै जानती हूँ। कि तुमने मेरे लिए यह सब कुछ त्याग दिया है। मगर तुम्हारे लिए जिन्दगी में। बहुत कुछ उम्मीदे हैं मैं अपनी मुहब्बत की धुन में तुम्हें उन उम्मीदो से क्यों  दूर रक्खूँ! अब तुमसे जुदा होती हूँ। मेरी सुध मत भूलना। मैं तुम्हें हमेशा याद रखूगीं। यह आनन्द  के लिए कभी न भूलेंगे। क्या तूम मुझे भूल सकोगें?

 तुम्हारी प्यारी
 रम्भा

----------


## Rajeev

७

मगनदास को दिल्ली आए हुए तीन महीने गुजर चुके हैं। इस बीच उसे सबसे बड़ा जो निजी अनुभव हुआ वह यह था कि रोजी की फिक्र और धन्धों की बहुतायत से उमड़ती हुई भावनाओं का जोर कम किया। जा सकता है। ड़ेढ साल पहले का बफिक्र नौजवान अब एक समझदार और सूझ-बूझ रखने वाला आदमी बन गया था। सागर घाट  के उस कुछ  दिनों के रहने  से उसे रिआया की  इन तकलीफो  का निजी ज्ञान हो गया, था जो कारिन्दों और मुख्तारो की सख्तियों की बदौलत  उन्हे उठानी पड़ती है। उसने उसे रियासत के  इन्तजाम में बहुत मदद दी और गो कर्मचारी दबी जबान से उसकी शिकायत करते थे। और अपनी किस्मतो और जमाने क उलट फेर को कोसने थे मगर रिआया खुशा थी। हॉँ, जब वह सब धंधों से फुरसत पाता तो एक भोली भाली सूरतवाली लड़की उसके खयाल के पहलू में आ बैठती और थोड़ी देर के  लिए सागर घाट का वह हरा भरा झोपड़ा और उसकी मस्तिया ऑखें के सामने आ जातीं। सारी बाते एक सुहाने सपने की तरह याद आ आकर उसके दिल को  मसोसने लगती लेकिन कभी कभी खूद बखुद-उसका ख्याल इन्दिरा की तरफ भी जा पहूँचता गो उसके दिल मे रम्भा की वही जगह थी मगर किसी तरह उसमे इन्दिरा के लिए भी एक कोना निकल आया था। जिन हालातो और आफतो ने उसे इन्दिरा से बेजार कर दिया था वह अब रुखसत हो गयी थीं। अब उसे इन्दिरा से कुछ हमदर्दी हो गयी । अगर उसके मिजाज में घमण्ड है, हुकूमत है तकल्लूफ है शान है तो यह उसका कसूर नहीं यह रईसजादो की आम कमजोरियां है यही उनकी शिक्षा है। वे बिलकुल बेबस और मजबूर है। इन बदते  हुए और संतुलित भावो के साथ जहां वह बेचैनी के साथ रम्भा की याद को ताजा किया करता था वहा इन्दिरा का स्वागत करने और उसे अपने दिल में जगह देने के लिए तैयार था। वह दिन दूर नहीं था जब उसे उस आजमाइश का सामना करना पड़ेगा। उसके कई आत्मीय अमीराना शान-शौकत के साथ इन्दिरा को विदा कराने के लिए नागपुर गए हुए थे। मगनदास की बतियत आज तरह तरह के भावो के कारण, जिनमें प्रतीक्षा और मिलन की उत्कंठा विशेष थी, उचाट सी हो रही थी। जब कोई नौकर आता तो वह सम्हल बैठता कि शायद इन्दिरा आ पहुँची आखिर शाम के वक्त जब दिन और रात गले मिले रहे थे, जनानखाने में जोर शारे के गाने की आवाजों ने बहू के पहुचने की सूचना दी।
    सुहाग की सुहानी रात थी। दस बज गये थे। खुले हुए हवादार सहन में चॉँदनी छिटकी हुई थी, वह चॉँदनी जिसमें नशा है। आरजू  है। और खिंचाव है। गमलों में खिले हुए गुलाब और चम्मा के फूल  चॉँद की सुनहरी रोशनी में ज्यादा गम्भीर ओर खामोश नजर आते थे। मगनदास इन्दिरा से मिलने के लिए चला। उसके दिल से लालसाऍं जरुर थी मगर एक पीड़ा भी थी। दर्शन की उत्कण्ठा थी मगर प्यास से खोली। मुहब्बत नही प्राणों को  खिचाव था जो उसे खीचे लिए जाताथा। उसके दिल में बैठी हुई रम्भा शायद बार-बार बाहर निकलने की कोशिश कर रही थी। इसीलिए दिल में धड़कन हो रही थी। वह सोने के कमरे के दरवाजे पर पहुचा रेशमी पर्दा पड़ा हुआ था। उसने पर्दा उठा दिया अन्दर एक औरत सफेद साड़ी पहने खड़ी थी। हाथ में चन्द खूबसूरत चूड़ियों के सिवा उसके  बदन पर एक जेवर भी न था। ज्योही पर्दा उठा और मगनदास ने अन्दरी हम रक्खा वह मुस्काराती हुई  उसकी तरफ बढी मगनदास ने उसे देखा और चकित होकर बोला। “रम्भा!“ और दोनो प्रेमावेश से लिपट गये। दिल में बैठी हुई रम्भा बाहर निकल आई थी।
साल भर गुजरने के वाद एक दिन इन्दिरा ने अपने पति से कहा। क्या रम्भा को बिलकुल भूल गये? कैसे बेवफा हो! कुछ याद है, उसने चलते  वक्त तुमसे या बिनती की थी?
मगनदास ने कहा- खूब याद है। वह आवाज भी कानों में गूज रही है। मैं रम्भा को भोली –भाली  लड़की समझता था। यह नहीं जानता था कि यह त्रिया चरित्र का जादू है। मै अपनी रम्भा का अब भी इन्दिरा से ज्यादा प्यार करता हूं। तुम्हे  डाह तो नहीं होती?
    इन्दिरा ने हंसकर जवाब दिया डाह क्यों हो। तूम्हारी रम्भा है तो क्या मेरा गनसिहं नहीं है। मैं  अब भी उस पर मरती हूं।
    दूसरे दिन दोनों दिल्ली से एक राष्ट्रीय समारोह में शरीक होने का बहाना करके रवाना हो गए और सागर घाट जा पहुचें। वह  झोपड़ा वह मुहब्बत का मन्दिर वह प्रेम भवन फूल और हिरयाली से लहरा रहा था चम्पा मालिन उन्हें वहाँ मिली। गांव के जमींदार उनसे मिलने के लिए आये। कई दिन तक फिर मगनसिह को घोड़े निकालना पडें । रम्भा कुए से पानी लाती खाना पकाती। फिर चक्की पीसती और गाती। गाँव की औरते फिर उससे अपने कुर्ते और बच्चो की लेसदार टोपियां सिलाती है। हा, इतना जरुर कहती कि उसका रंग कैसा निखर आया है, हाथ पावं कैसे मुलायम यह पड़ गये है किसी बड़े घर की रानी मालूम होती है। मगर स्वभाव वही है, वही  मीठी बोली है। वही मुरौवत, वही हँसमुख चेहरा।
    इस तरह एक हफते इस सरल और पवित्र जीवन का आनन्द उठाने के बाद दोनो दिल्ली वापस आये और अब दस साल गुजरने  पर भी साल में एक बार उस झोपड़े के नसीब जागते हैं। वह मुहब्बत की दीवार अभी तक उन दोनो  प्रेमियों को अपनी छाया में आराम देने के लिए खड़ी है। 

-- जमाना , जनवरी 1913

----------


## Rajeev

मिलाप

लाला ज्ञानचन्द बैठे हुए हिसाब–किताब जाँच रहे थे कि  उनके सुपुत्र बाबू नानकचन्द आये और बोले- दादा, अब यहां पड़े –पड़े जी उसता गया, आपकी आज्ञा हो तो मौ सैर को निकल जाऊं दो  एक महीने में लौट आऊँगा। 
    नानकचन्द बहुत सुशील और नवयुवक था। रंग पीला आंखो के गिर्द हलके स्याह धब्बे कंधे झुके हुए। ज्ञानचन्द ने उसकी तरफ तीखी निगाह से देखा और व्यंगपर्ण स्वर मे बोले –क्यो क्या यहां तुम्हारे लिए कुछ कम दिलचस्पियॉँ है?
    ज्ञानचन्द ने बेटे को सीधे रास्ते पर लोने की बहुत कोशिश की थी मगर सफल न हुए। उनकी डॉँट-फटकार और समझाना-बुझाना बेकार हुआ। उसकी संगति अच्छी न थी। पीने पिलाने और राग-रंग में डूबा रहता था। उन्हें यह नया प्रस्ताव क्यों पसन्द आने लगा, लेकिन नानकचन्द उसके स्वभाव से परिचित था। बेधड़क बोला- अब यहॉँ जी नहीं लगता। कश्मीर की बहुत तारीफ सुनी है, अब वहीं जाने की सोचना हूँ।
    ज्ञानचन्द- बेहरत है, तशरीफ ले जाइए।
    नानकचन्द- (हंसकर) रुपये को दिलवाइए। इस वक्त पॉँच सौ रुपये की सख्त जरूरत है।
    ज्ञानचन्द- ऐसी फिजूल बातों का मझसे जिक्र न किया करो, मैं तुमको बार-बार समझा चुका। 
    नानकचन्द ने हठ करना शुरू किया और बूढ़े लाला इनकार करते रहे, यहॉँ तक कि नानकचन्द झूँझलाकर बोला- अच्छा कुछ मत दीजिए, मैं यों ही चला जाऊँगा। 
    ज्ञानचन्द ने कलेजा मजबूत करके कहा- बेशक, तुम ऐसे ही हिम्मतवर हो। वहॉँ भी तुम्हारे भाई-बन्द बैठे हुए हैं न!
नानकचन्द- मुझे किसी की परवाह नहीं। आपका रुपया आपको मुबारक रहे। 
    नानकचन्द की यह चाल कभी पट नहीं पड़ती थी। अकेला लड़का था, बूढ़े लाला साहब ढीले पड़ गए। रुपया दिया, खुशामद की और उसी दिन नानकचन्द कश्मीर की सैर के लिए रवाना हुआ।

----------


## Rajeev

२

मगर नानकचन्द यहॉँ से अकेला न चला। उसकी प्रेम की बातें आज सफल हो गयी थीं। पड़ोस में बाबू रामदास रहते थे। बेचारे सीधे-सादे आदमी थे, सुबह दफ्तर जाते और शाम को आते और इस बीच नानकचन्द अपने कोठे पर बैठा हुआ उनकी बेवा लड़की से मुहब्बत के इशारे किया करता। यहॉँ तक कि अभागी ललिता उसके जाल में आ फॅंसी। भाग जाने के मंसूबे हुए।
    आधी रात का वक्त था, ललिता एक साड़ी पहने अपनी चारपाई पर करवटें बदल रही थी। जेवरों को उतारकर उसने एक सन्दूकचे में रख दिया था। उसके दिल में इस वक्त तरह-तरह के खयाल दौड़ रहे थे और कलेजा जोर-जोर से धड़क रहा था। मगर चाहे और कुछ न हो, नानकचन्द की तरफ से उसे बेवफाई का जरा भी गुमान न था। जवानी की सबसे बड़ी नेमत मुहब्बत है और इस नेमत को पाकर ललिता अपने को खुशनसीब समझ रही थी। रामदास बेसुध सो रहे थे कि इतने में कुण्डी खटकी। ललिता चौंककर उठ खड़ी हुई। उसने जेवरों का सन्दूकचा उठा लियां एक बार इधर-उधर हसरत-भरी निगाहों से देखा और दबे पॉँव चौंक-चौककर कदम उठाती देहलीज में आयी और कुण्डी खोल दी। नानकचन्द ने उसे गले से लगा लिया। बग्घी तैयार थी, दोनों उस पर जा बैठे। 
    सुबह को बाबू रामदास उठे, ललित न दिखायी दी। घबराये, सारा घर छान मारा कुछ पता न चला। बाहर की कुण्डी खुली देखी। बग्घी के निशान नजर आये। सर पीटकर बैठ गये। मगर अपने दिल का द2र्द किससे कहते। हँसी और बदनामी का डर जबान पर मोहर हो गया। मशहूर किया कि वह अपने ननिहाल और गयी मगर लाला ज्ञानचन्द सुनते ही भॉँप गये कि कश्मीर की सैर के कुछ और ही माने थे। धीरे-धीरे यह बात सारे मुहल्ले में फैल गई। यहॉँ तक कि बाबू रामदास ने शर्म के मारे आत्महत्या कर ली।

----------


## Rajeev

३

मुहब्बत की सरगर्मियां नतीजे की तरफ से बिलकुल बेखबर होती हैं। नानकचन्द जिस वक्त बग्घी में ललित के साथ बैठा तो उसे इसके सिवाय और कोई खयाल ने था कि एक युवती मेरे बगल में बैठी है, जिसके दिल का मैं मालिक हूँ। उसी धुन में वह मस्त थां बदनामी का ड़र, कानून का खटका, जीविका के साधन, उन समस्याओं पर विचार करने की उसे उस वक्त फुरसत न थी। हॉँ, उसने कश्मीर का इरादा छोड़ दिया। कलकत्ते जा पहुँचा। किफायतशारी का सबक न पढ़ा था। जो कुछ जमा-जथा थी, दो महीनों में खर्च हो गयी। ललिता के गहनों पर नौबत आयी। लेकिन नानकचन्द में इतनी शराफत बाकी थी। दिल मजबूत करके बाप को खत लिखा, मुहब्बत को गालियॉँ दीं और विश्वास दिलाया कि अब आपके पैर चूमने के लिए जी बेकरार है, कुछ खर्च भेजिए। लाला साहब ने खत पढ़ा, तसकीन हो गयी कि चलो जिन्दा है खैरियत से है। धूम-धाम से सत्यनारायण की कथा सुनी। रुपया रवाना कर दिया, लेकिन जवाब में लिखा-खैर, जो कुछ तुम्हारी किस्मत में था वह हुआ। अभी इधर आने का इरादा मत करो। बहुत बदनाम हो रहे हो। तुम्हारी वजह से मुझे भी बिरादरी से नाता तोड़ना पड़ेगा। इस तूफान को उतर जाने दो। तुमहें खर्च की तकलीफ न होगी। मगर इस औरत की बांह पकड़ी है तो उसका निबाह करना, उसे अपनी ब्याहता स्त्री समझो।
    नानकचन्द दिल पर से चिन्ता का बोझ उतर गया। बनारस से माहवार वजीफा मिलने लगा। इधर ललिता की कोशिश ने भी कुछ दिल को खींचा और गो शराब की लत न टूटी और हफ्ते में दो दिन जरूर थियेटर देखने जाता, तो भी तबियत में स्थिरता और कुछ संयम आ चला था। इस तरह कलकत्ते में उसने तीन साल काटे। इसी बीच एक प्यारी लड़की के बाप बनने का सौभाग्य हुआ, जिसका नाम उसने कमला रक्खा।

----------


## Rajeev

४

तीसरा साल गुजरा था कि नानकचन्द के उस शान्तिमय जीवन में हलचल पैदा हुई। लाला ज्ञानचन्द का पचासवॉँ साल था जो हिन्दोस्तानी रईसों की प्राकृतिक आयु है। उनका स्वर्गवास हो गया और ज्योंही यह खबर नानकचन्द को मिली वह ललिता के पास जाकर चीखें मार-मारकर रोने लगा। जिन्दगी के नये-नये मसले अब उसके सामने आए। इस तीन साल की सँभली हुई जिन्दगी ने उसके दिल शोहदेपन और नशेबाजी क खयाल बहुत कुछ दूर कर दिये थे। उसे अब यह फिक्र सवार हुई कि चलकर बनारस में अपनी जायदाद का कुछ इन्तजाम करना चाहिए, वर्ना सारा कारोबार में अपनी जायदाद का कुछ इन्तजाम करना चाहिए, वर्ना सारा कारोबार धूल में मिल जाएगा। लेकिन ललिता को क्या करूँ। अगर इसे वहॉँ लिये चलता हूँ तो तीन साल की पुरानी घटनाएं ताजी हो जायेगी और फिर एक  हलचल पैदा होगी जो मुझे हूक्काम और हमजोहलयॉँ में जलील कर देगी। इसके अलावा उसे अब कानूनी औलाद की जरुरत भी नजर आने लगी यह हो सकता था कि वह ललिता को अपनी ब्याहता स्त्री मशहूर कर देता लेकिन इस आम खयाल को दूर करना असम्भव था कि  उसने  उसे भगाया हैं ललिता से नानकचन्द को अब वह मुहब्बत न थी जिसमें दर्द होता है और बेचैनी होती है। वह अब एक साधारण पति था जो  गले में पड़े हुए ढोल को पीटना ही अपना धर्म समझता है, जिसे बीबी की मुहब्बत उसी वक्त याद आती है, जब वह बीमार होती है। और इसमे अचरज की कोई बात नही  है अगर जिंदगीं की नयी नयी उमंगों ने  उसे उकसाना शुरू  किया। मसूबे पैदा होने  लेगे जिनका दौलत और बड़े लोगों के  मेल जोल  से सबंध है मानव भावनाओं की यही साधारण दशा है। नानकचन्द अब मजबूत इराई के साथ सोचने लगा कि यहां से क्योंकर भागूँ। अगर लजाजत लेकर जाता हूं। तो दो चार दिन में सारा  पर्दा फाश हो जाएगा। अगर हीला किये जाता हूँ तो आज के तीसरे दिन ललिता बनरस में मेरे सर पर सवार होगी कोई ऐसी तरकीब निकालूं कि इन सम्भावनओं से मुक्ति मिले। सोचते-सोचते उसे आखिर एक तदबीर सुझी। वह  एक  दिन शाम को दरिया की सैर का बाहाना करके चला और रात को घर पर न अया। दूसरे दिन सुबह को एक चौकीदार ललिता के पास आया और उसे थाने में ले गया। ललिता हैरान थी कि क्या माजरा है। दिल में तरह-तरह की दुशिचन्तायें पैदा हो रही थी  वहॉँ जाकर जो कैफियत देखी तो दूनिया आंखों में अंधरी हो गई नानकचन्द के कपड़े खून में तर-ब-तर पड़े थे उसकी वही सुनहरी घड़ी वही खूबसूरत छतरी, वही रेशमी साफा सब वहाँ मौजूद था। जेब मे उसके नाम के छपे हुए कार्ड थे। कोई संदेश न रहा कि नानकचन्द को किसी ने कत्ल कर डाला  दो तीन हफ्ते तक थाने में तककीकातें होती रही और, आखिर कार खूनी का पता चल  गया पुलिस के अफसरा को बड़े बड़े  इनाम मिले।इसको जासूसी  का एक बड़ा आश्चर्य समझा गया। खूनी नेप्रेम की प्रतिद्वन्द्विता के  जोश में यह काम किया। मगर इधर तो गरीब बेगुनाह खूनी सूली पर चढ़ा हुआ था। और वहाँ बनारस में नानक चन्द की शादी रचायी जा रही थी।

----------


## Rajeev

5

लाला नानकचन्द की शादी एक रईस घराने में हुई और तब धीरे धीरे फिर वही पुराने उठने बैठनेवाले आने शुरु  हुए फिर  वही मजलिसे जमीं और फिर वही सागर-ओ-मीना के दौर चलने लगे। सयंम  का कमजोर अहाता इन विषय –वासना के बटमारो को न रोक सका। हॉँ, अब इस पीने पिलाने मे कुछ  परदा रखा जाता है। और ऊपर से थोडी सी गम्भीरता बनाये रखी जाती है साल भर इसी बहार में गुजरा नवेली बहूघर में कुढ़ कुढ़कर मर गई। तपेदिक ने उसका काम तमाम कर दिया। तब दूसरी शादी हुई। मगर इस स्त्री में नानकचन्द की सौन्दर्य प्रेमी आंखो के लिए लिए कोई आकर्षण न था। इसका भी वही हाल हुआ। कभी बिना रोये कौर मुंह में नही दिया। तीन साल में चल बसी। तब तीसरी शादी हुई। यह औरत बहुत सुन्दर थी अचछी आभूषणों से सुसज्जित  उसने नानकचन्द के दिल  मे जगह कर ली एक बच्चा भी पैदा हुआ था और नानकचन्द  गार्हस्थ्कि आनंदों से परिचित होने लगा। दुनिया के नाते  रिशते अपनी तरफ खींचने लगे मगर प्लेग के लिए ही सारे मंसूबे धूल में मिला दिये। पतिप्राणा स्त्री मरी, तीन बरस  का प्यारा लड़का हाथ से गया। और दिल पर ऐसा दाग छोड़ गया जिसका कोई मरहम न था। उच्छश्रृंखलता भी चली गई ऐयाशी का भी खात्मा हुआ। दिल  पर रंजोगम छागया और  तबियत संसार से विरक्त हो गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

6

जीवन की दुर्घटनाओं में अकसर बड़े महत्व के नैतिक पहलू छिपे हुआ करते है। इन सइमों ने नानकचन्द के दिल में मरे हुए इन्सान को भी जगा दिया। जब वह निराशा के यातनापूर्ण  अकेलपन में पड़ा हुआ इन घटनाओं को याद करता तो उसका दिल रोने लगता और ऐसा मालूम होता कि ईश्वर ने मुझे मेरे पापों की सजा दी है धीरे धीरे यह ख्याल उसके दिल में मजबूत हो गया। ऊफ मैने उस मासूम औरत पर कैसा जूल्म किया कैसी बेरहमी की! यह उसी का दण्ड है। यह सोचते-सोचते ललिता की मायूस तस्वीर उसकी आखों के सामने खड़ी हो जाती और प्यारी मुखड़ेवाली कमला   अपने मरे हूए सौतेल भाई के साथ उसकी तरफ प्यार से दौड़ती  हुई दिखाई देती। इस लम्बी अवधि में नानकचन्द को ललिता की याद  तो कई बार आयी थी मगर भोग विलास पीने पिलाने की उन कैफियातो ने कभी उस खयाल को जमने नहीं दिया। एक धुधला-सा सपना दिखाई दिया और बिखर गया। मालूम नहीदोनो मर गयी या जिन्दा है। अफसोस! ऐसी बेकसी की हालत में छोउ़कर मैंने उनकी  सुध तक न ली। उस नेकनामी पर धिक्कार है जिसके  लिए ऐसी  निर्दयता की कीमत देनी पड़े। यह खयाल उसके दिल पर इस बुरी तरह बैठा कि एक रोज वह कलकत्ता के लिए रवाना  हो गया।
सुबह का वक्त था। वह कलकत्ते पहुँचा और अपने उसी पुराने घर को चला। सारा शहर कुछ हो गया था। बहुत तलाश के बाद उसे अपना पुराना घर नजर आया। उसके दिल में जोर से धड़कन होने लगी और भावनाओं में हलचल पैदा हो गयी। उसने एक पड़ोसी से पूछा-इस मकान में कौन रहता है?
    बूढ़ा बंगाली था, बोला-हाम यह नहीं कह सकता, कौन है कौन नहीं है। इतना बड़ा मुलुक में कौन किसको जानता है? हॉँ, एक लड़की और उसका बूढ़ा मॉँ, दो औरत रहता है। विधवा हैं, कपड़े की सिलाई करता है। जब से उसका आदमी मर गया, तब से यही काम करके अपना पेट पालता है।
    इतने में दरवाजा खुला और एक तेरह-चौदह साल की सुन्दर लड़की किताव लिये हुए बाहर निकली। नानकचन्द पहचान गया कि यह कमला है। उसकी ऑंखों में ऑंसू उमड़ आए, बेआख्तियार जी चाहा कि उस लड़की को छाती से लगा ले। कुबेर की दौलत मिल गयी। आवाज को सम्हालकर बोला-बेटी, जाकर अपनी अम्मॉँ से कह दो कि बनारस से एक आदमी आया है। लड़की अन्दर चली गयी और थोड़ी देर में ललिता दरवाजे पर आयी। उसके चेहरे पर घूँघट था और गो सौन्दर्य की ताजगी न थी मगर आकर्षण अब भी था। नानकचन्द ने उसे देखा और एक ठंडी सॉँस ली। पतिव्रत और धैर्य और निराशा की सजीव मूर्ति सामने खड़ी थी। उसने बहुत जोर लगाया, मगर जब्त न हो सका, बरबस रोने लगा। ललिता ने घूंघट की आउ़ से उसे देखा और आश्चर्य के सागर में डूब गयी। वह चित्र जो हृदय-पट पर अंकित था, और जो जीवन के अल्पकालिक आनन्दों की याद दिलाता रहता था, जो सपनों में सामने आ-आकर कभी खुशी के गीत सुनाता था और कभी रंज के तीर चुभाता था, इस वक्त सजीव, सचल सामने खड़ा था। ललिता पर ऐ बेहोशी छा गयी, कुछ वही हालत जो आदमी को सपने में होती है। वह व्यग्र होकर नानकचन्द की तरफ बढ़ी और रोती हुई बोली-मुझे भी अपने साथ ले चलो। मुझे अकेले किस पर छोड़ दिया है; मुझसे अब यहॉँ नहीं रहा जाता।
    ललिता को इस बात की जरा भी चेतना न थी कि वह उस व्यक्ति के सामने खड़ी है जो एक जमाना हुआ मर चुका, वर्ना शायद वह चीखकर भागती। उस पर एक सपने की-सी हालत छायी हुई थी, मगर जब नानकचनद ने उसे सीने से लगाकर कहा ‘ललिता, अब तुमको अकेले न रहना पड़ेगा, तुम्हें इन ऑंखों की पुतली बनाकर रखूँगा। मैं इसीलिए तुम्हारे पास आया हूँ। मैं अब तक नरक में था, अब तुम्हारे साथ स्वर्ग को सुख भोगूँगा।’ तो ललिता चौंकी और छिटककर अलग हटती हुई बोली-ऑंखों को तो यकीन आ गया मगर दिल को नहीं आता। ईश्वर करे यह सपना न हो!

-जमाना, जून १९१३

----------


## Rajeev

मनावन

बाबू दयाशंकर उन लोगों में थे जिन्हें उस वक्त तक सोहबत का मजा नहीं मिलता जब तक कि वह प्रेमिका की जबान की तेजी का मजा न उठायें। रूठे हुए को मनाने में उन्हें बड़ा आनन्द मिलता फिरी हुई निगाहें कभी-कभी मुहब्बत के नशे की मतवाली ऑंखें से भी ज्यादा मोहक जान पड़तीं। आकर्षक लगती। झगड़ों में मिलाप से ज्यादा मजा आता। पानी में हलके-हलके झकोले कैसा समॉँ दिखा जाते हैं। जब तक दरिया में धीमी-धीमी हलचल न हो सैर का लुत्फ नहीं।
    अगर बाबू दयाशंकर को इन दिलचस्पियों के कम मौके मिलते थे तो यह उनका कसूर न था। गिरिजा स्वभाव से बहुत नेक और गम्भीर थी, तो भी चूंकि उनका कसूर न था। गिरिजा स्वभाव से बहुत नेक और गम्भीर थी, तो भी चूंकि उसे अपने पति की रुचि का अनुभव हो चुका था इसलिए वह कभी-कभी अपनी तबियत के खिलाफ सिर्फ उनकी खातिर से उनसे रूठ जाती थी मगर यह बे-नींव की दीवार हवा का एक झोंका भी न सम्हाल सकती। उसकी ऑंखे, उसके होंठ उसका दिल यह बहुरूपिये का खेल ज्यादा देर तक न चला सकते। आसमान पर घटायें आतीं मगर सावन की नहीं, कुआर की। वह ड़रती, कहीं ऐसा न हो कि हँसी-हँसी से रोना आ जाय। आपस की बदमजगी के ख्याल से उसकी जान निकल जाती थी। मगर इन मौकों पर बाबू साहब को जैसी-जैसी रिझाने वाली बातें सूझतीं वह काश विद्यार्थी जीवन में सूझी होतीं तो वह कई साल तक कानून से सिर मारने के बाद भी मामूली क्लर्क न रहते।

----------


## Rajeev

२

दयाशंकर को कौमी जलसों से बहुत दिलचस्पी थी। इस दिलचस्पी की बुनियाद उसी जमाने में पड़ी जब वह कानून की दरगाह के मुजाविर थे और वह अक तक कायम थी। रुपयों की थैली गायब हो गई थी मगर कंधों में दर्द मौजूद था। इस साल कांफ्रेंस का जलसा सतारा में होने वाला था। नियत तारीख से एक रोज पहले बाबू साहब सतारा को रवाना हुए। सफर की तैयारियों में इतने व्यस्त थे कि गिरिजा से बातचीत करने की भी फुर्सत न मिली थी। आनेवाली खुशियों की उम्मीद उस क्षणिक वियोग के खयाल के ऊपर भारी थी।
    कैसा शहर होगा! बड़ी तारीफ सुनते हैं। दकन सौन्दर्य और संपदा की खान है। खूब सैर रहेगी। हजरत तो इन दिल को खुश करनेवाले ख्यालों में मस्त थे और गिरिजा ऑंखों में आंसू भरे अपने दरवाजे पर खड़ी यह कैफियल देख रही थी और ईश्वर से प्रार्थना कर रही थी कि इन्हें खैरितय से लाना। वह खुद एक हफ्ता कैसे काटेगी, यह ख्याल बहुत ही कष्ट देनेवाला था।
    गिरिजा इन विचारों में व्यस्त थी दयाशंकर सफर की तैयारियों में। यहॉँ तक कि सब तैयारियॉँ पूरी हो गई। इक्का दरवाजे पर आ गया। बिसतर और ट्रंक उस पर रख दिये और तब विदाई भेंट की बातें होने लगीं। दयाशंकर गिरिजा के सामने आए और मुस्कराकर बोले-अब जाता हूँ।
    गिरिजा के कलेजे में एक बर्छी-सी लगी। बरबस जी चाहा कि उनके सीने से लिपटकर रोऊँ। ऑंसुओं की एक बाढ़-सी ऑंखें में आती हुई मालूम हुई मगर जब्त करके बोली-जाने को कैसे कहूँ, क्या वक्त आ गया?
    इयाशंकर-हॉँ, बल्कि देर हो रही है।
    गिरिजा-मंगल की शाम को गाड़ी से आओगे न?
    दयाशंकर-जरूर, किसी तरह नहीं रूक सकता। तुम सिर्फ उसी दिन मेरा इंतजार करना।
    गिरिजा-ऐसा न हो भूल जाओ। सतारा बहुत अच्छा शहर है। 
    दयाशंकर-(हँसकर) वह स्वर्ग ही क्यों न हो, मंगल को यहॉँ जरूर आ जाऊँगा। दिल बराबर यहीं रहेगा। तुम जरा भी न घबराना।
    यह कहकर गिरिजा को गले लगा लिया और मुस्कराते हुए बाहर निकल आए। इक्का रवाना हो गया। गिरिजा पलंग पर बैठ गई और खूब रोयी। मगर इस वियोग के दुख, ऑंसुओं की बाढ़, अकेलेपन के दर्द और तरह-तरह के भावों की भीड़ के साथ एक और ख्याल दिल में बैठा हुआ था जिसे वह बार-बार हटाने की कोशिश करती थी-क्या इनके पहलू में दिल नहीं है! या है तो उस पर उन्हें पूरा-पूरा अधिकार है? वह मुस्कराहट जो विदा होते वक्त दयाशंकर के चेहरे र लग रही थी, गिरिजा की समझ में नहीं आती थी।

----------


## Rajeev

३

सतारा में बड़ी धूधम थी। दयाशंकर गाड़ी से उतरे तो वर्दीपोश वालंटियरों ने उनका स्वागात किया। एक फिटन उनके लिए तैयार खड़ी थी। उस पर बैठकर वह कांफ्रेंस पंड़ाल की तरफ चलें दोनों तरफ झंडियॉँ लहरा रही थीं। दरवाजे पर बन्दवारें लटक रही थी। औरतें अपने झरोखों से और मर्द बरामदों में खड़े हो-होकर खुशी से तालियॉँ बाजते थे। इस शान-शौकत के साथ वह पंड़ाल में पहुँचे और एक खूबसूरत खेमे में उतरे। यहॉँ सब तरह की सुविधाऍं एकत्र थीं, दस बजे कांफ्रेंस शुरू हुई। वक्ता अपनी-अपनी भाषा के जलवे दिखाने लगे। किसी के हँसी-दिल्लगी से भरे हुए चुटकुलों पर वाह-वाह की धूम मच गई, किसी की आग बरसानेवाले तकरीर ने दिलों में जोश की एक तहर-सी पेछा कर दी। विद्वत्तापूर्ण भाषणों के मुकाबले में हँसी-दिल्लगी और बात कहने की खुबी को लोगों ने ज्यादा पसन्द किया। श्रोताओं को उन भाषणों में थियेटर के गीतों का-सा आनन्द आता था।
    कई दिन तक यही हालत रही और भाषणों की दृश्टि से कांफ्रेंस को शानदार कामयाबी हासिल हुई। आखिरकार मंगल का दिन आया। बाबू साहब वापसी की तैयारियॉँ करने लगे। मगर कुछ ऐसा संयोग हुआ कि आज उन्हें मजबूरन ठहरना पड़ा। बम्बई और यू.पी. के ड़ेलीगेटों में एक हाकी मैच ठहर गई। बाबू दयाशंकर हाकी के बहुत अच्छे खिलाड़ी थे। वह भी टीम में दाखिल कर लिये गये थे। उन्होंने बहुत कोशिश की कि अपना गला छुड़ा लूँ मगर दोस्तों ने इनकी आनाकानी पर बिलकुल ध्यान न दिया। साहब, जो ज्यादा बेतकल्लुफ थे, बोल-आखिर तुम्हें इतनी जल्दी क्यों है? तुम्हारा दफ्तर अभी हफ्ता भर बंद है। बीवी साहबा की जाराजगी के सिवा मुझे इस जल्दबाजी का कोई कारण नहीं दिखायी पड़ता। दयाशंकर ने जब देखा कि जल्द ही मुझपर बीवी का गुलाम होने की फबतियॉँ कसी जाने वाली हैं, जिससे ज्यादा अपमानजनक बात मर्द की शान में कोई दूसरी नहीं कही जा सकती, तो उन्होंने बचाव की कोई सूरत न देखकर वापसी मुल्तवी कर दी। और हाकी में शरीक हो गए। मगर दिल में यह पक्का इरादा कर लिया कि शाम की गाड़ी से जरूर चले जायेंगे, फिर चाहे कोई बीवी का गुलाम नहीं, बीवी के गुलाम का बाप कहे, एक न मानेंगे।
    खैर, पांच बजे खेल शुनू हुआ। दोनों तरफ के खिलाड़ी बहुत तेज थे जिन्होने हाकी खेलने के सिवा जिन्दगी में और कोई काम ही नहीं किया। खेल बड़े जोश और सरगर्मी से होने लगा। कई हजार तमाशाई जमा थे। उनकी तालियॉँ और बढ़ावे खिलाड़ियों पर मारू बाजे का काम कर रहे थे और गेंद किसी अभागे की किस्मत की तरह इधर-उधर ठोकरें खाती फिरती थी। दयाशंकर के हाथों की तेजी और सफाई, उनकी पकड़ और बेऐब निशानेबाजी पर लोग हैरान थे, यहॉँ तक कि जब वक्त खत्म होने में सिर्फ एक़ मिनट बाकी रह गया था और दोनों तरफ के  लोग हिम्मतें हार चुके थे तो दयाशंकर ने गेंद लिया और बिजली की तरह विरोधी पक्ष के गोल पर पहुँच गये। एक पटाखें की आवाज हुई, चारों तरफ से गोल का नारा बुलन्द हुआ! इलाहाबाद की जीत हुई और इस जीत का सेहरा दयाशंकर के सिर था-जिसका नतीजा यह हुआ कि बेचारे दयाशंकर को उस वक्त भी रुकना पड़ा और सिर्फ इतना ही नहीं, सतारा अमेचर क्लब की तरफ से इस जीत की बधाई में एक नाटक खेलने का कोई प्रस्ताव हुआ जिसे बुध के रोज भी रवाना होने की कोई उम्मीद बाकी न रही। दयाशंकर ने दिल में बहुत पेचोताब खाया मगर जबान से क्या कहते! बीवी का गूलाम कहलाने का ड़र जबान बन्द किये हुए था। हालॉँकि उनका दिल कह रहा था कि अब की देवी रूठेंगी तो सिर्फ खुशामदों से न मानेंगी।

----------


## Rajeev

४

बाबू दयाशंकर वादे के रोज के तीन दिन बाद मकान पर पहुँचे। सतारा से गिरिजा के लिए कई अनूठे तोहफे लाये थे। मगर उसने इन चीजों को कुछ इस तरह देखा कि जैसे उनसे उसका जी भर गया है। उसका चेहरा उतरा हुआ था और होंठ सूखे थे। दो दिन से उसने कुछ नहीं खाया था। अगर चलते वक्त दयाशंकर की आंख से आँसू की चन्द बूंदें टपक पड़ी होतीं या कम से कम चेहरा कुछ उदास और आवाज कुछ भारी हो गयी होती तो शायद गिरिजा उनसे न रूठती। आँसुओं की चन्द बूँदें उसके दिल में इस खयाल को तरो-ताजा रखतीं कि उनके न आने का कारण चाहे ओर कुछ हो निष्ठुरता हरगिज नहीं है। शायद हाल पूछने के लिए उसने तार दिया होता और अपने पति को अपने सामने खैरियत से देखकर वह बरबस उनके सीने में जा चिमटती और देवताओं की कृतज्ञ होती। मगर आँखों की वह बेमौका कंजूसी और चेहरे की वह निष्ठुर मुसकान इस वक्त उसके पहलू में खटक रही थी। दिल में खयाल जम गया था कि मैं चाहे इनके लिए मर ही मिटूँ मगर इन्हें मेरी परवाह नहीं है। दोस्तों का आग्रह और जिद केवल बहाना है। कोई जबरदस्ती किसी को रोक नहीं सकता। खूब! मैं तो रात की रात बैठकर काटूँ और वहॉँ मजे उड़ाये जाऍं!
    बाबू दयाशंकर को रूठों के मनाने में विषेश दक्षता थी और इस मौके पर उन्होंने कोई बात, कोई कोशिश उठा नहीं रखी। तोहफे तो लाए थे मगर उनका जादू न चला। तब हाथ जोड़कर एक पैर से खड़े हुए, गुदगुदाया, तलुवे सहलाये, कुछ शोखी और शरारत की। दस बजे तक इन्हीं सब बातों में लगे रहे। इसके बाद खाने का वक्त आया। आज उन्होंने रूखी रोटियॉँ बड़ें शौक से और मामूली से कुछ ज्यादा खायीं-गिरिजा के हाथ से आज हफ्ते भर बाद रोटियॉँ नसीब हुई हैं, सतारे में रोटियों को तरस गयें पूडियॉँ खाते-खाते आँतों में बायगोले पड़ गये। यकीन मानो गिरिजन, वहॉँ कोई आराम न था, न कोई सैर, न कोई लुत्फ। सैर और लुत्फ तो महज अपने दिल की कैफियत पर मुनहसर है। बेफिक्री हो तो चटियल मैदान में बाग का मजा आता है और तबियत को कोई फिक्र हो तो बाग वीराने से भी ज्यादा उजाड़ मालूम होता है। कम्बख्त दिल तो हरदम यहीं धरा रहता था, वहॉँ मजा क्या खाक आता। तुम चाहे इन बातों को केवल बनावट समझ लो, क्योंकि मैं तुम्हारे सामने दोषी हूँ और तुम्हें अधिकार है कि मुझे झूठा, मक्कार, दगाबाज, वेवफा, बात बनानेवाला जो चाहे समझ लो, मगर सच्चाई यही है जो मैं कह रहा हूँ। मैं जो अपना वादा पूरा नहीं कर सका, उसका कारण दोस्तों की जिद थी।
    दयाशंकर ने रोटियों की खूब तारीफ की क्योंकि पहले कई बार यह तरकीब फायदेमन्द साबित हुई थी, मगर आज यह मन्त्र भी कारगर न हुआ। गिरिजा के तेवर बदले ही रहे।
    तीसरे पहर दयाशंकर गिरिजा के कमरे में गये और पंखा झलने लगे; यहॉँ तक कि गिरिजा झुँझलाकर बोल उठी-अपनी नाजबरदारियॉँ अपने ही पास रखिये। मैंने हुजूर से भर पाया। मैं तुम्हें पहचान गयी, अब धोखा नही खाने की। मुझे न मालूम था कि मुझसे आप यों दगा करेंगे। गरज जिन शब्दों में बेवफाइयों और निष्ठुरताओं की शिकायतें हुआ करती हैं वह सब इस वक्त गिरिजा ने खर्च कर डाले।

----------


## Rajeev

५

शाम हुई। शहर की गलियों में मोतिये और बेले की लपटें आने लगीं। सड़कों पर छिड़काव होने लगा और मिट्टी की सोंधी खुशबू उड़ने लगी। गिरिजा खाना पकाने जा रही थी कि इतने में उसके दरवाजे पर इक्का आकर रूका और उसमें से एक औरत उतर पड़ी। उसके साथ एक महरी थी उसने ऊपर आकर गिरिजा से कहा—बहू जी, आपकी सखी आ रही हैं।
    यह सखी पड़ोस में रहनेवाली अहलमद साहब की बीवी थीं। अहलमद साहब बूढ़े आदमी थे। उनकी पहली शादी उस वक्त हुई थी, जब दूध के दॉँत न टूटे थे। दूसरी शादी संयोग से उस जमाने में हुई जब मुँह में एक दॉँत भी बाकी न था। लोगों ने बहुत समझाया कि अब आप बूढ़े हुए, शादी न कीजिए, ईश्वर ने लड़के दिये हैं, बहुएँ हैं, आपको किसी बात की तकलीफ नहीं हो सकती। मगर अहलमद साहब खुद बुढ्डे और दुनिया देखे हुए आदमी थे, इन शुभचिंतकों की सलाहों का जवाब व्यावहारिक उदाहरणों से दिया करते थे—क्यों, क्या मौत को बूढ़ों से कोई दुश्मनी है? बूढ़े गरीब उसका क्या बिगाड़ते हैं? हम बाग में जाते हैं तो मुरझाये हुए फूल नहीं तोड़ते, हमारी आँखें तरो-ताजा, हरे-भरे खूबसूरत फूलों पर पड़ती हैं। कभी-कभी गजरे वगैरह बनाने के लिए कलियॉँ भी तोड़ ली जाती हैं। यही हालत मौत की है। क्या यमराज को इतनी समझ भी नहीं है। मैं दावे के साथ कह सकता हूँ कि जवान और बच्चे बूढ़ों से ज्यादा मरते हैं। मैं अभी ज्यों का त्यो हूँ, मेरे तीन जवान भाई, पॉँच बहनें, बहनों के पति, तीनों भावजें, चार बेटे, पॉँच बेटियॉँ, कई भतीजे, सब मेरी आँखों के सामने इस दुनिया से चल बसे। मौत सबको निगल गई मगर मेरा बाल बॉँका न कर सकी। यह गलत, बिलकुल गलत है कि बूढ़े आदमी जल्द मर जाते हैं। और असल बात तो यह है कि जबान बीवी की जरूरत बुढ़ापे में ही होती है। बहुएँ मेरे सामने निकलना चाहें और न निकल सकती हैं, भावजें खुद बूढ़ी हुईं, छोटे भाई की बीवी मेरी परछाईं भी नही देख सकती है, बहनें अपने-अपने घर हैं, लड़के सीधे मुंह बात नहीं करते। मैं ठहरा बूढ़ा, बीमार पडूँ तो पास कौन फटके, एक लोटा पानी कौन दे, देखूँ किसकी आँख से, जी कैसे बहलाऊँ? क्या आत्महत्या कर लूँ। या कहीं डूब मरूँ? इन दलीलों के मुकाबिले में किसी की जबान न खुलती थी।
    गरज इस नयी अहलमदिन और गिरिजा में कुछ बहनापा सा हो गया था, कभी-कभी उससे मिलने आ जाया करती थी। अपने भाग्य पर सन्तोष करने वाली स्त्री थी, कभी शिकायत या रंज की एक बात जबान से न निकालती। एक बार गिरिजा ने मजाक में कहा था कि बूढ़े और जवान का मेल अच्छा नहीं होता। इस पर वह नाराज हो गयी और कई दिन तक न आयी। गिरिजा महरी को देखते ही फौरन ऑंगन में निकल आयी और गो उस इस वक्त मेहमान का आना नागवारा गुजरा मगर महरी से बोली-बहन, अच्छी आयीं, दो घड़ी दिल बहलेगा।
    जरा देर में अहलमदिन साहब गहने से लदी हुई, घूंघट निकाले, छमछम करती हुई आँगन मे आकर खड़ी हो गईं। गिरिजा ने करीब आकर कहा-वाह सखी, आज तो तुम दुलहिन बनी हो। मुझसे पर्दा करने लगी हो क्या? यह कहकर उसने घूंघट हटा दिया और सखी का मुंह देखते ही चौंककर एक कदम पीछे हट गई। दयाशंकर ने जोर से कहकहा लगाया और गिरिजा को सीने से लिपटा लिया और विनती के स्वर में बोले-गिरिजन, अब मान जाओ, ऐसी खता फिर कभी न होगी। मगर गिरिजन अलग हट गई और रुखाई से बोली-तुम्हारा बहुरूप बहुत देख चुकी, अब तुम्हारा असली रूप देखना चाहती हूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

६

दयाशंकर प्रेम-नदी की हलकी-हलकी लहरों का आनन्द तो जरूर उठाना चाहते थे मगर तूफान से उनकी तबियत भी उतना ही घबराती थी जितना गिरिजा की, बल्कि शायद उससे भी ज्यादा। हृदय-पविर्तन के जितने मंत्र उन्हें याद थे वह सब उन्होंने पढ़े और उन्हें कारगर न होते देखकर आखिर उनकी तबियत को भी उलझन होने लगी। यह वे मानते थे कि बेशक मुझसे खता हुई है मगर खता उनके खयाल में ऐसी दिल जलानेवाली सजाओं के काबिल न थी। मनाने की कला में वह जरूर सिद्धहस्त थे मगर इस मौके पर उनकी अक्ल ने कुछ काम न दिया। उन्हें ऐसा कोई जादू नजर नहीं आता  था जो उठती हुई काली घटाओं और जोर पकड़ते हुए झोंकों को रोक दे। कुछ देर तक वह उन्हीं ख्यालों में खामोश खड़े रहे और फिर बोले-आखिर गिरिजन, अब तुम क्या चाहती हो।
    गिरिजा ने अत्यन्त सहानुभूति शून्य बेपरवाही से मुँह फेरकर कहा-कुछ नहीं।
    दयाशंकर-नहीं, कुछ तो जरूर चाहती हो वर्ना चार दिन तक बिना दाना-पानी के रहने का क्या मतलब! क्या मुझ पर जान देने की ठानी है? अगर यही फैसला है तो बेहतर है तुम यों जान दो और मैं कत्ल के जुर्म में फॉँसी पाऊँ, किस्सा तमाम हो जाये। अच्छा होगा, बहुत अच्छा होगा, दुनिया की परेशानियों से छुटकारा हो जाएगा।
    यह मन्तर बिलकुल बेअसर न रहा। गिरिजा आँखों में आँसू भरकर बोली-तुम खामखाह मुझसे झगड़ना चाहते हो और मुझे झगड़े से नफरत है। मैं तुमसे न बोलती हूँ और न चाहती हूँ कि तुम मुझसे बोलने की तकलीफ गवारा करो। क्या आज शहर में कहीं नाच नहीं होता, कहीं हाकी मैच नहीं है, कहीं शतरंज नहीं बिछी हुई है। वहीं तुम्हारी तबियत जमती है, आप वहीं जाइए, मुझे अपने हाल पर रहने दीजिए मैं बहुत अच्छी तरह हूँ।
    दयाशंकर करुण स्वर में बोले-क्या तुमने मुझे ऐसा बेवफा समझ लिया है? 
    गिरिजा-जी हॉँ, मेरा तो यही तजुर्बा है।
    दयाशंकर-तो तुम सख्त गलती पर हो। अगर तुम्हारा यही ख्याल है तो मैं कह सकता हूँ कि औरतों की अन्तर्दृष्टि के बारे में जितनी बातें सुनी हैं वह सब गलत हैं। गिरजन, मेरे भी दिल है...
     गिरिजा ने बात काटकर कहा-सच, आपके भी दिल है यह आज नयी बात मालूम हुईं।
    दयाशंकर कुछ झेंपकर बोले-खैर जैसा तुम समझों। मेरे दिल न सही, मेर जिगर न सही, दिमाग तो साफ जाहिर है कि ईश्वर ने मुझे नहीं दिया वर्ना वकालत में फेल क्यों होता? गोया मेरे शरीर में सिर्फ पेट है, मैं सिर्फ खाना जानता हूँ और सचमुच है भी ऐसा ही, तुमने मुझे कभी फाका करते नहीं देखा। तुमने कई बार दिन-दिन भर कुछ नहीं खाया है, मैं पेट भरने से कभी बाज नहीं आया। लेकिन कई बार ऐसा भी हुआ है कि दिल और जिगर जिस कोशिश में असफल रहे वह इसी पेट ने पूरी कर दिखाई या यों कहों कि कई बार इसी पेट ने दिल और दिमाग और जिगर का काम कर दिखाया है और मुझे अपने इस अजीब पेट पर कुछ गर्व होने लगा था मगर अब मालूम हुआ कि मेरे पेट की अजीब पेट पर कुछ गर्व होने लगा  था मगर अब मालूम हुआ कि मेरे पेट की बेहयाइयॉँ लोगों को बुरी मालूम होती है...इस वक्त मेरा खाना न बने। मैं कुछ न खाऊंगा।
    गिरिजा ने पति की तरफ देखा, चेहरे पर हलकी-सी मुस्कराहट थी, वह यह कर रही थी कि यह आखिरी बात तुम्हें ज्यादा सम्हलकर कहनी चाहिए थी। गिरिजा और औरतों की तरह यह भूल जाती थी कि मर्दों की आत्मा को भी कष्ट हो सकता है। उसके खयाल में कष्ट का मतलब शारीरिक कष्ट था। उसने दयाशंकर के साथ और चाहे जो रियायत की हो, खिलाने-पिलाने में उसने कभी भी रियायत नहीं की और जब तक खाने की दैनिक मात्रा उनके पेट में पहुँचती जाय उसे उनकी तरफ से ज्यादा अन्देशा नहीं होता था। हजम करना दयाशंकर का काम था। सच पूछिये तो गिरिजा ही की सख्यितों ने उन्हें हाकी का शौक दिलाया वर्ना अपने और सैकड़ों भाइयों की तरह उन्हें दफ्तर से आकर हुक्के और शतरंज से ज्यादा मनोरंजन होता था। गिरिजा ने यह धमकी सुनी तो त्योरियां चढ़ाकर  बोली-अच्छी बात है, न बनेगा।
    दयाशंकर दिल में कुछ झेंप-से गये। उन्हें इस बेरहम जवाब की उम्मीद न थी। अपने कमरे मे जाकर अखबार पढ़ने लगे। इधर गिरिजा हमेशा की तरह खाना पकाने में लग गई। दयाशंकर का दिल इतना टूट गया था कि उन्हें खयाल भी न था कि गिरिजा खाना पका रही होगी। इसलिए जब नौ बजे के करीब उसने आकर कहा कि चलो खाना खा लो तो वह ताज्जुब से चौंक पड़े मगर यह यकीन आ गया कि मैंने बाजी मार ली। जी हरा हुआ, फिर भी ऊपर से रुखाई से कहा-मैंने तो तुमसे कह दिया था कि आज कुछ न खाऊँगा।
    गिरिजा-चलो थोड़ा-सा खा लो।
    दयाशंकर-मुझे जरा भी भूख नहीं है।
गिरिजा-क्यों? आज भूख नहीं लगी?
दयाशंकर-तुम्हें तीन दिन से भूख क्यों नहीं लगी?
गिरिजा-मुझे तो इस वजह से नहीं लगी कि तुमने मेरे दिल को चोट पहुँचाई थी।
दयाशंकर-मुझे भी इस वजह से नहीं लगी कि तुमने मुझे तकलीफ दी है।
दयाशंकर ने रुखाई के साथ यह बातें कहीं और अब गिरिजा उन्हें मनाने लगी। फौरन पॉँसा पलट गया। अभी एक ही क्षण पहले वह उसकी खुशामदें कर रहे थे, मुजरिम की तरह उसके सामने हाथ बॉँधे खड़े, गिड़गिड़ा रहे थे, मिन्नतें करते थे और अब बाजी पलटी हुई थी, मुजरिम इन्साफ की मसनद पर बैठा हुआ था। मुहब्बत की राहें मकड़ी के जालों से भी पेचीदा हैं।
दयाशंकर ने दिन में प्रतिज्ञा की थी कि मैं भी इसे इतना ही हैरान करूँगा जितना इसने मुझे किया है और थोड़ी देर तक वह योगियों की तरह स्थिरता के साथ बैठे रहे। गिरिजा न उन्हें गुदगुदाया, तलुवे खुजलाये, उनके बालो में कंघी की, कितनी ही लुभाने वाली अदाएँ खर्च कीं मगर असर न हुआ। तब उसने अपनी दोनों बॉँहें उनकी गर्दन में ड़ाल दीं और याचना और प्रेम से भरी हुई आँखें उठाकर बोली-चलो, मेरी कसम, खा लो।
फूस की बॉँध बह गई। दयाशंकर ने गिरिजा को गले से लगा लिया। उसके भोलेपन और भावों की सरलता ने उनके दिल पर एक अजीब दर्दनाक असर पेदा किया। उनकी आँखे भी गीली हो गयीं। आह, मैं कैसा जालिम हूँ, मेरी बेवफाइयों ने इसे कितना रुलाया है, तीन दिन तक उसके आँसू नहीं थमे, आँखे नहीं झपकीं, तीन दिन तक इसने दाने की सूरत नहीं देखी मगर मेरे एक जरा-से इनकार ने, झूठे नकली इनकार ने, चमत्कार कर दिखाया। कैसा कोमल हृदय है! गुलाब की पंखुड़ी की तरह, जो मुरझा जाती है मगर मैली नहीं होती। कहॉँ मेरा ओछापन, खुदगर्जी और कहॉँ यह बेखुदी, यह त्यागा, यह साहस।
    दयाशंकर के सीने से लिपटी हुई गिरिजा उस वक्त अपने प्रबल आकर्षण से अनके दिल को खींचे लेती थी। उसने जीती हुई बाजी हारकर आज अपने पति के दिल पर कब्जा पा लिया। इतनी जबर्दस्त जीत उसे कभी न हुई थी। आज दयाशंकर को मुहब्बत और भोलेपन की इस मूरत पर जितना गर्व था उसका अनुमान लगाना कठिन है। जरा देर में वह उठ खड़े हुए और बोले-एक शर्त पर चलूँगा।
    गिरिजा-क्या?
    दयाशंकर-अब कभी मत रूठना।
    गिरिजा-यह तो टेढ़ी शर्त है मगर...मंजूर है।
    दो-तीन कदम चलने के बाद गिरिजा ने उनका हाथ पकड़ लिया और बोली-तुम्हें भी मेरी एक शर्त माननी पड़ेगी।
    दयाशंकर-मैं समझ गया। तुमसे सच कहता हूँ, अब ऐसा न होगा।
    दयाशंकर ने आज गिरिजा को भी अपने साथ खिलाया। वह बहुत लजायी, बहुत हीले किये, कोई सुनेगा तो क्या कहेगा, यह तुम्हें क्या हो गया है। मगर दयाशंकर ने एक न मानी और कई कौर गिरिजा को अपने हाथ से खिलाये और हर बार अपनी मुहब्बत का बेदर्दी के साथ मुआवजा लिया।
    खाते-खाते उन्होंने हँसकर गिरिजा से कहा-मुझे न मालूम था कि तुम्हें मनाना इतना आसान है।
    गिरिजा ने नीची निगाहों से देखा और मुस्करायी, मगर मुँह से कुछ न बोली।
--उर्दू ‘प्रेम पचीसी’ से

----------


## Rajeev

अँधेर

नागपंचमी आई। साठे के जिन्दादिल नौजवानों ने रंग-बिरंगे जॉँघिये बनवाये। अखाड़े में ढोल की मर्दाना सदायें गूँजने लगीं। आसपास के पहलवान इकट्ठे हुए और अखाड़े पर तम्बोलियों ने अपनी दुकानें सजायीं क्योंकि आज कुश्ती और दोस्ताना मुकाबले का दिन है। औरतों ने गोबर से अपने आँगन लीपे और गाती-बजाती कटोरों में दूध-चावल लिए नाग पूजने चलीं।
    साठे और पाठे दो लगे हुए मौजे थे। दोनों गंगा के किनारे। खेती में ज्यादा मशक्कत नहीं करनी पड़ती थी इसीलिए आपस में फौजदारियॉँ खूब होती थीं। आदिकाल से उनके बीच होड़ चली आती थी। साठेवालों को यह घमण्ड था कि उन्होंने पाठेवालों को कभी सिर न उठाने दिया। उसी तरह पाठेवाले अपने प्रतिद्वंद्वियों को नीचा दिखलाना ही जिन्दगी का सबसे बड़ा काम समझते थे। उनका इतिहास विजयों की कहानियों से भरा हुआ था। पाठे के चरवाहे यह गीत गाते हुए चलते थे:

साठेवाले कायर सगरे पाठेवाले हैं सरदार

और साठे के धोबी गाते:

साठेवाले  साठ  हाथ   के  जिनके  हाथ  सदा   तरवार।
उन लोगन के जनम नसाये जिन पाठे मान लीन अवतार।।

गरज आपसी होड़ का यह जोश बच्चों में मॉँ दूध के साथ दाखिल होता था और उसके प्रदर्शन का सबसे अच्छा और ऐतिहासिक मौका यही नागपंचमी का दिन था। इस दिन के लिए साल भर तैयारियॉँ होती रहती थीं। आज उनमें मार्के की कुश्ती होने वाली थी। साठे को गोपाल पर नाज था, पाठे को बलदेव का गर्रा। दोनों सूरमा अपने-अपने फरीक की दुआएँ और आरजुएँ लिए हुए अखाड़े में उतरे। तमाशाइयों पर चुम्बक का-सा असर हुआ। मौजें के चौकीदारों ने लट्ठ और डण्डों का यह जमघट देखा और मर्दों की अंगारे की तरह लाल आँखें तो पिछले अनुभव के आधार पर बेपता हो गये। इधर अखाड़े में दॉँव-पेंच होते रहे। बलदेव उलझता था, गोपाल पैंतरे बदलता था। उसे अपनी ताकत का जोम था, इसे अपने करतब का भरोसा। कुछ देर तक अखाड़े से ताल ठोंकने की आवाजें आती रहीं, तब यकायक बहुत-से आदमी खुशी के नारे मार-मार उछलने लगे, कपड़े और बर्तन और पैसे और बताशे लुटाये जाने लगे। किसी ने अपना पुराना साफा फेंका, किसी ने अपनी बोसीदा टोपी हवा में उड़ा दी साठे के मनचले जवान अखाड़े में पिल पड़े। और गोपाल को गोद में उठा लाये। बलदेव और उसके साथियों ने गोपाल को लहू की आँखों से देखा और दॉँत पीसकर रह गये।

----------


## Rajeev

२

दस बजे रात का वक्त और सावन का महीना। आसमान पर  काली घटाएँ छाई थीं। अंधेरे का यह हाल था कि जैसे रोशनी का अस्तित्व ही नहीं रहा। कभी-कभी बिजली चमकती थी मगर अँधेरे को और ज्यादा अंधेरा करने के लिए। मेंढकों की आवाजें जिन्दगी का पता देती थीं वर्ना और चारों तरफ मौत थी। खामोश, डरावने और गम्भीर साठे के झोंपड़े और मकान इस अंधेरे में बहुत गौर से देखने पर काली-काली भेड़ों की तरह नजर आते थे। न बच्चे रोते थे, न औरतें गाती थीं। पावित्रात्मा बुड्ढे राम नाम न जपते थे।
    मगर आबादी से बहुत दूर कई पुरशोर नालों और ढाक के जंगलों से गुजरकर ज्वार और बाजरे के खेत थे और उनकी मेंड़ों पर साठे के किसान जगह-जगह मड़ैया ड़ाले खेतों की रखवाली कर रहे थे। तले जमीन, ऊपर अंधेरा, मीलों तक सन्नाटा छाया हुआ। कहीं जंगली सुअरों के गोल, कहीं नीलगायों के रेवड़, चिलम के सिवा कोई साथी नहीं, आग के सिवा कोई मददगार नहीं। जरा खटका हुआ और चौंके पड़े। अंधेरा भय का दूसरा नाम है, जब मिट्टी का एक ढेर, एक ठूँठा पेड़ और घास का ढेर भी जानदार चीजें बन जाती हैं। अंधेरा उनमें जान ड़ाल देता है। लेकिन यह मजबूत हाथोंवाले, मजबूत जिगरवाले, मजबूत इरादे वाले किसान हैं कि यह सब सख्तियॉ। झेलते हैं ताकि अपने ज्यादा भाग्यशाली भाइयों के लिए भोग-विलास के सामान तैयार करें। इन्हीं रखवालों में आज का हीरो, साठे का गौरव गोपाल भी है जो अपनी मड़ैया में बैठा हुआ है और नींद को भगाने के लिए धीमें सुरों में यह गीत गा रहा है:
मैं तो तोसे नैना लगाय पछतायी रे

अचाकन उसे किसी के पॉँव की आहट मालूम हुई। जैसे हिरन कुत्तों की आवाजों को कान लगाकर सुनता है उसी तरह गोपल ने भी कान लगाकर सुना। नींद की औंघाई दूर हो गई। लट्ठ कंधे पर रक्खा और मड़ैया से बाहर निकल आया। चारों तरफ कालिमा छाई हुई थी और हलकी-हलकी बूंदें पड़ रही थीं। वह बाहर निकला ही था कि उसके सर पर लाठी का भरपूर हाथ पड़ा। वह त्योराकर गिरा और रात भर वहीं बेसुध पड़ा रहा। मालूम नहीं उस पर कितनी चोटें पड़ीं। हमला करनेवालों ने तो अपनी समझ में उसका काम तमाम कर ड़ाला। लेकिन जिन्दगी बाकी थी। यह पाठे के गैरतमन्द लोग थे जिन्होंने अंधेरे की आड़ में अपनी हार का बदला लिया था।

----------


## Rajeev

३

गोपाल जाति का अहीर था, न पढ़ा न लिखा, बिलकुल अक्खड़। दिमागा रौशन ही नहीं हुआ तो शरीर का दीपक क्यों घुलता। पूरे छ: फुट का कद, गठा हुआ बदन, ललकान कर गाता तो सुननेवाले मील भर पर बैठे हुए उसकी तानों का मजा लेते। गाने-बजाने का आशिक, होली के दिनों में महीने भर तक गाता, सावन में मल्हार और भजन तो रोज का शगल था। निड़र ऐसा कि भूत और पिशाच के अस्तित्व पर उसे विद्वानों जैसे संदेह थे। लेकिन जिस तरह शेर और चीते भी लाल लपटों से डरते हैं उसी तरह लाल पगड़ी से उसकी रूह असाधारण बात थी लेकिन उसका कुछ बस न था। सिपाही की वह डरावनी तस्वीर जो बचपन में उसके दिल पर खींची गई थी, पत्थर की लकीर बन गई थी। शरारतें गयीं, बचपन गया, मिठाई की भूख गई लेकिन सिपाही की तस्वीर अभी तक कायम थी। आज उसके दरवाजे पर लाल पगड़ीवालों की एक फौज जमा थी लेकिन गोपाल जख्मों से चूर, दर्द से बेचैन होने पर भी अपने मकान के अंधेरे कोने में छिपा हुआ बैठा था। नम्बरदार और मुखिया, पटवारी और चौकीदार रोब खाये हुए ढंग से खड़े दारोगा की खुशामद कर रहे थे। कहीं अहीर की फरियाद सुनाई देती थी, कहीं मोदी रोना-धोना, कहीं तेली की चीख-पुकार, कहीं कमाई की आँखों से लहू जारी। कलवार खड़ा अपनी किस्मत को रो रहा था। फोहश और गन्दी बातों की गर्मबाजारी थी। दारोगा जी निहायत कारगुजार अफसर थे, गालियों में बात करते थे। सुबह को चारपाई से उठते ही गालियों का वजीफा पढ़ते थे। मेहतर ने आकर फरियाद की-हुजूर, अण्डे नहीं हैं, दारोगाजी हण्टर लेकर दौड़े औश्र उस गरीब का भुरकुस निकाल दिया। सारे गॉँव में हलचल पड़ी हुई थी। कांसिटेबल और चौकीदार रास्तों पर यों अकड़ते चलते थे गोया अपनी ससुराल में आये हैं। जब गॉँव के सारे आदमी आ गये तो वारदात हुई और इस कम्बख्त गोलाल ने रपट तक न की।
    मुखिया साहब बेंत की तरह कॉँपते हुए बोले-हुजूर, अब माफी दी जाय।
    दारोगाजी ने गाजबनाक निगाहों से उसकी तरफ देखकर कहा-यह इसकी शरारत है। दुनिया जानती है कि जुर्म को छुपाना जुर्म करने के बराबर है। मैं इस बदकाश को इसका मजा चखा दूँगा। वह अपनी ताकत के जोम में भूला हुआ है, और कोई बात नहीं। लातों के भूत बातों से नहीं मानते।
    मुखिया साहब ने सिर झुकाकर कहा-हुजूर, अब माफी दी जाय।
    दारोगाजी की त्योरियॉँ चढ़ गयीं और झुंझलाकर बोले-अरे हजूर के बच्चे, कुछ सठिया तो नहीं गया है। अगर इसी तरह माफी देनी होती तो मुझे क्या कुत्ते ने काटा था कि यहॉँ तक दौड़ा आता। न कोई मामला, न ममाले की बात, बस माफी की रट लगा रक्खी है। मुझे ज्यादा फुरसत नहीं है। नमाज पढ़ता हूँ, तब तक तुम अपना सलाह मशविरा कर लो और मुझे हँसी-खुशी रुखसत करो वर्ना गौसखॉँ को जानते हो, उसका मारा पानी भी नही मॉँगता!
    दारोगा तकवे व तहारत के बड़े पाबन्द थे पॉँचों वक्त की नमाज पढ़ते और तीसों रोजे रखते, ईदों में धूमधाम से कुर्बानियॉँ होतीं। इससे अच्छा आचरण किसी आदमी में और क्या हो सकता है!

----------


## Rajeev

४

मुखिया साहब दबे पॉँव गुपचुप ढंग से गौरा के पास और बोले-यह दारोगा बड़ा काफिर है, पचास से नीचे तो बात ही नहीं करता। अब्बल दर्जे का थानेदार है। मैंने बहुत कहा, हुजूर, गरीब आदमी है, घर में कुछ सुभीता नहीं, मगर वह एक नहीं सुनता।
    गौरा ने घूँघट में मुँह छिपाकर कहा-दादा, उनकी जान बच जाए, कोई तरह की आंच न आने पाए, रूपये-पैसे की कौन बात है, इसी दिन के लिए तो कमाया जाता है।
    गोपाल खाट पर पड़ा सब बातें सुन रहा था। अब उससे न रहा गया। लकड़ी गॉँठ ही पर टूटती है। जो गुनाह किया नहीं गया वह दबता है मगर कुचला नहीं जा सकता। वह जोश से उठ बैठा और बोला-पचास रुपये की कौन कहे, मैं पचास कौड़ियॉँ भी न दूँगा। कोई गदर है, मैंने कसूर क्या किया है?
    मुखिया का चेहरा फक हो गया। बड़प्पन के स्वर में बोले-धीरे बोलो, कहीं सुन ले तो गजब हो जाए।
    लेकिन गोपाल बिफरा हुआ था, अकड़कर बोला-मैं एक कौड़ी भी न दूँगा। देखें कौन मेरे फॉँसी लगा देता है।
    गौरा ने बहलाने के स्वर में कहा-अच्छा, जब मैं तुमसे रूपये माँगूँतो मत देना। यह कहकर गौरा ने, जो इस वक्त लौड़ी के बजाय रानी बनी हुई थी, छप्पर के एक कोने में से रुपयों की एक पोटली निकाली और मुखिया के हाथ में रख दी। गोपाल दॉँत पीसकर उठा, लेकिन  मुखिया साहब फौरन से पहले सरक गये। दारोगा जी ने गोपाल की बातें सुन ली थीं और दुआ कर रहे थे कि ऐ खुदा, इस मरदूद के दिल को पलट। इतने में मुखिया ने बाहर आकर पचीस रूपये की पोटली दिखाई। पचीस रास्ते ही में गायब हो गये थे। दारोगा जी ने खुदा का शुक्र किया। दुआ सुनी गयी। रुपया जेब में रक्खा और रसद पहुँचाने वालों की भीड़ को रोते और बिलबिलाते छोड़कर हवा हो गये। मोदी का गला घुंट गया। कसाई के गले पर छुरी फिर गयी। तेली पिस गया। मुखिया साहब ने गोपाल की गर्दन पर एहसान रक्खा गोया रसद के दाम गिरह से दिए। गॉँव में सुर्खरू हो गया, प्रतिष्ठा बढ़ गई। इधर गोपाल ने गौरा की खूब खबर ली। गाँव में रात भर यही चर्चा रही। गोपाल बहुत बचा और इसका सेहरा मुखिया के सिर था। बड़ी विपत्ति आई थी। वह टल गयी। पितरों ने, दीवान हरदौल ने, नीम तलेवाली देवी ने, तालाब के किनारे वाली सती ने, गोपाल की रक्षा की। यह उन्हीं का प्रताप था। देवी की पूजा होनी जरूरी थी। सत्यनारायण की कथा भी लाजिमी हो गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

५

फिर सुबह हुई लेकिन गोपाल के दरवाजे पर आज लाल पगड़ियों के बजाय लाल साड़ियों का जमघट था। गौरा आज देवी की पूजा करने जाती  थी और गॉँव की औरतें उसका साथ देने आई थीं। उसका घर सोंधी-सोंधी मिट्टी की खुशबू से महक रहा था जो खस और गुलाब से कम मोहक न थी। औरतें सुहाने गीत गा रही थीं। बच्चे खुश हो-होकर दौड़ते थे। देवी के चबूतरे पर उसने मिटटी का हाथी चढ़ाया। सती की मॉँग में सेंदुर डाला। दीवान साहब को बताशे और हलुआ खिलाया। हनुमान जी को लड्डू से ज्यादा प्रेम है, उन्हें लड्डू चढ़ाये तब गाती बजाती घर को आयी और सत्यनारायण की कथा की तैयारियॉँ होने लगीं । मालिन फूल के हार, केले की शाखें और बन्दनवारें लायीं। कुम्हार नये-नये दिये और हॉँडियाँ दे गया। बारी हरे ढाक के पत्तल और दोने रख गया। कहार ने आकर मटकों में पानी भरा। बढ़ई ने आकर गोपाल और गौरा के लिए दो नयी-नयी पीढ़ियॉँ बनायीं। नाइन ने ऑंगन लीपा और चौक बनायी। दरवाजे पर बन्दनवारें बँध गयीं। ऑंगन में केले की शाखें गड़ गयीं। पण्डित जी के लिए सिंहासन सज गया। आपस के कामों की व्यवस्था खुद-ब-खुद अपने निश्चित दायरे पर चलने लगी । यही व्यवस्था संस्कृति है जिसने देहात की जिन्दगी को आडम्बर की ओर से उदासीन बना रक्खा है । लेकिन अफसोस है कि अब ऊँच-नीच की बेमतलब और बेहूदा कैदों ने इन आपसी कर्तव्यों को सौहार्द्र सहयोग के पद से हटा कर उन पर अपमान और नीचता का दागालगा दिया है।
    शाम हुई। पण्डित मोटेरामजी ने कन्धे पर झोली डाली, हाथ में शंख लिया और खड़ाऊँ पर खटपट करते गोपाल के घर आ पहुँचे। ऑंगन में टाट बिछा हुआ था। गॉँव के प्रतिष्ठित लोग कथा सुनने के लिए आ बैठे। घण्टी बजी, शंख फुंका गया और कथा शुरू हुईं। गोपाल भी गाढ़े की चादर ओढ़े एक कोने में फूंका गया और कथा शुरू हुई। गोजाल भी गाढ़े की चादर ओढ़े एक कोने में दीवार के सहारे बैठा हुआ था। मुखिया, नम्बरदार और पटवारी ने मारे हमदर्दी के उससे कहा—सत्यनारायण क महिमा थी कि तुम पर कोई ऑंच न आई।
    गोपाल ने अँगड़ाई लेकर कहा—सत्यनारायण की महिमा नहीं, यह अंधेर है।  --जमाना, जुलाई १९१३

----------


## Rajeev

सिर्फ एक आवाज

सुबह का वक्त था। ठाकुर दर्शनसिंह के घर में एक हंगामा बरपा था। आज रात को चन्द्रग्रहण  होने वाला था। ठाकुर साहब अपनी बूढ़ी ठकुराइन के साथ गंगाजी जाते  थे इसलिए सारा घर उनकी पुरशोर तैयारी में लगा हुआ था। एक बहू उनका फटा हुआ कुर्ता टॉँक रही थी, दूसरी बहू उनकी पगड़ी लिए सोचती थी, कि कैसे इसकी मरम्मत करूँं दोनो लड़कियॉँ नाश्ता तैयार करने में तल्लीन थीं। जो ज्यादा दिलचस्प काम था और बच्चों ने अपनी आदत के अनुसार एक कुहराम मचा रक्खा था क्योंकि हर एक आने-जाने के मौके पर उनका रोने का जोश उमंग पर होत था। जाने के वक्त साथा जाने के लिए रोते, आने के वक्त इसलिए रोते किशरीनी का बॉँट-बखरा मनोनुकूल नहीं हुआ। बढ़ी ठकुराइन बच्चों को फुसलाती थी और बीच-बीच में अपनी बहुओं को समझाती थी-देखों खबरदार ! जब तक उग्रह न हो जाय, घर से बाहर न निकलना। हँसिया, छुरी ,कुल्हाड़ी , इन्हें हाथ से मत छुना। समझाये देती हूँ, मानना चाहे न मानना। तुम्हें मेरी बात की परवाह है। मुंह में पानी की बूंदे न पड़ें। नारायण के घर विपत पड़ी है। जो साधु—भिखारी दरवाजे पर आ जाय उसे फेरना मत। बहुओं ने सुना और नहीं सुना। वे मना रहीं थीं कि किसी तरह यह यहॉँ से टलें। फागुन का महीना है, गाने को तरस गये। आज खूब गाना-बजाना होगा।
    ठाकुर साहब थे तो बूढ़े, लेकिन बूढ़ापे का असर दिल तक नहीं पहुँचा था। उन्हें इस बात का गर्व था कि कोई ग्रहण गंगा-स्नान के बगैर नहीं छूटा। उनका ज्ञान आश्चर्य जनक था। सिर्फ पत्रों को देखकर महीनों पहले सूर्य-ग्रहण और दूसरे पर्वो के दिन बता देते थे। इसलिए गाँववालों की निगाह में उनकी इज्जत अगर पण्डितों से ज्यादा न थी तो कम भी न थी। जवानी में कुछ दिनों फौज में नौकरी भी की थी। उसकी गर्मी अब तक बाकी थी, मजाल न थी कि कोई उनकी तरफ सीधी आँख से देख सके। सम्मन लानेवाले एक चपरासी को ऐसी व्यावहारिक चेतावनी दी थी जिसका उदाहरण आस-पास के दस-पॉँच गॉँव में भी नहीं मिल सकता। हिम्मत और हौसले के कामों में अब भी आगे-आगे रहते थे किसी काम को मुश्किल बता देना, उनकी हिम्मत को प्रेरित कर देना था। जहॉँ सबकी जबानें बन्द हो जाएँ, वहॉँ वे शेरों की तरह गरजते थे। जब कभी गॉँव में दरोगा जी तशरीफ लाते तो ठाकुर साहब ही का दिल-गुर्दा था कि उनसे आँखें मिलाकर आमने-सामने बात कर सकें। ज्ञान की बातों को लेकर छिड़नेवाली बहसों के मैदान में भी उनके कारनामे कुछ कम शानदार न थे। झगड़ा पण्डित हमेशा उनसे मुँह छिपाया करते। गरज, ठाकुर साहब का स्वभावगत गर्व और आत्म-विश्वास उन्हें हर बरात में दूल्हा बनने पर मजबूर कर देता था। हॉँ, कमजोरी इतनी थी कि अपना आल्हा भी आप ही गा लेते और मजे ले-लेकर क्योंकि रचना को रचनाकार ही खूब बयान करता है!

----------


## Rajeev

२

जब दोपहर होते-होते ठाकुराइन गॉँव से चले तो सैंकड़ों आदमी उनके साथ थे और पक्की सड़क पर पहुँचे, तो यात्रियों का ऐसा तॉँता लगा हुआ था कि जैसे कोई बाजार है। ऐसे-ऐसे बुढ़ें लाठियॉँ टेकते या डोलियों पर सवार चले जाते थे जिन्हें तकलीफ देने की यमराज ने भी कोई जरूरत न समझी थी। अन्धे दूसरों की लकड़ी के सहारे कदम बढ़ाये आते थे। कुछ आदमियों ने अपनी बूढ़ी माताओं को पीठ पर लाद लिया था। किसी के सर पर कपड़ों की पोटली, किसी के कन्धे पर लोटा-डोर, किसी के कन्धे पर काँवर। कितने ही आदमियों ने पैरों पर चीथड़े लपेट लिये थे, जूते कहॉँ से लायें। मगर धार्मिक उत्साह का यह वरदान था कि मन किसी का मैला न था। सबके चेहरे खिले हुए, हँसते-हँसते बातें करते चले जा रहे थें कुछ औरतें गा रही थी:
चॉँद सूरज दूनो लोक के मालिक
एक    दिना   उनहूँ   पर    बनती
हम   जानी   हमहीं    पर   बनती

ऐसा मालूम होता था, यह आदमियों की एक नदी थी, जो सैंकड़ों छोटे-छोटे नालों और धारों को लेती हुई समुद्र से मिलने के लिए जा रही थी। 
जब यह लोग गंगा के किनारे पहुँचे तो तीसरे पहर का वक्त था लेकिन मीलों तक कहीं तिल रखने की जगह न थी। इस शानदार दृश्य से दिलों पर ऐसा रोब  और भक्ति का ऐसा भाव छा जाता था कि बरबस ‘गंगा माता की जय’ की सदायें बुलन्द हो जाती थीं। लोगों के विश्वास उसी नदी की तरह उमड़े हुए थे और वह नदी!  वह लहराता हुआ नीला मैदान! वह प्यासों की प्यास बुझानेवाली! वह निराशों की आशा!  वह वरदानों की देवी! वह पवित्रता का स्त्रोत! वह मुट्ठी भर खाक को आश्रय  देनेवीली गंगा हँसती-मुस्कराती थी और उछलती थी। क्या इसलिए कि आज वह अपनी चौतरफा इज्जत पर फूली न समाती थी या इसलिए कि वह उछल-उछलकर अपने प्रेमियों के गले मिलना चाहती थी जो उसके दर्शनों के लिए मंजिल तय करके आये थे! और उसके परिधान की प्रशंसा किस जबान से हो, जिस सूरज से चमकते हुए तारे टॉँके थे और जिसके किनारों को उसकी किरणों ने रंग-बिरंगे, सुन्दर और गतिशील फूलों से सजाया था।
    अभी ग्रहण लगने में धण्टे की देर थी। लोग इधर-उधर टहल रहे थे। कहीं मदारियों के खेल थे, कहीं चूरनवाले की लच्छेदार बातों के चमत्कार। कुछ लोग मेढ़ों की कुश्ती देखने के लिए जमा थे। ठाकुर साहब भी अपने कुछ भक्तों के साथ सैर को निकले।  उनकी हिम्मत ने गवारा न किया कि इन बाजारू दिलचस्पियों में शरीक हों। यकायक उन्हें एक बड़ा-सा शामियाना तना हुआ नजर आया, जहॉँ ज्यादातर पढ़े-लिखे लोगों की भीड़ थी। ठाकुर साहब ने अपने साथियों को एक किनारे खड़ा कर दिया और खुद गर्व से ताकते हुए फर्श पर जा बैठे क्योंकि उन्हें विश्वास था कि यहॉँ उन पर देहातियों की ईर्ष्या--दृष्टि पड़ेगी और सम्भव है कुछ ऐसी बारीक बातें भी मालूम हो जायँ तो उनके भक्तों को उनकी सर्वज्ञता का विश्वास दिलाने में काम दे सकें।
यह एक नैतिक अनुष्ठान था। दो-ढाई हजार आदमी बैठे हुए एक मधुरभाषी वक्ता का भाषणसुन रहे थे। फैशनेबुल लोग ज्यादातर अगली पंक्ति में बैठे हुए थे जिन्हें कनबतियों का इससे अच्छा मौका नहीं मिल सकता था। कितने ही अच्छे कपड़े पहने हुए लोग इसलिए दुखी नजर आते थे कि उनकी बगल में निम्न श्रेणी के लोग बैठे हुए थे। भाषण दिलचस्त मालूम पड़ता था। वजन ज्यादा था और चटखारे कम, इसलिए तालियॉँ नहीं बजती थी।

----------


## Rajeev

३

वक्ता ने अपने भाषण में कहा—
मेरे प्यारे दोस्तो, यह हमारा और आपका कर्तव्य है। इससे ज्यादा महत्त्वपूर्ण, ज्यादा परिणामदायक और कौम के लिए ज्यादा शुभ और कोई कर्तव्य नहीं है। हम मानते हैं कि उनके आचार-व्यवहार की दशा अत्यंत करुण है। मगर विश्वास मानिये यह सब हमारी करनी है। उनकी इस लज्जाजनक सांस्कृतिक स्थिति का जिम्मेदार हमारे सिवा और कौन हो सकता है? अब इसके सिवा और कोई इलाज नहीं हैं कि हम उस घृणा और उपेक्षा को; जो उनकी तरफ से हमारे दिलों में बैठी हुई है, घोयें और खूब मलकर धोयें। यह आसान काम नहीं है। जो कालिख कई हजार वर्षो से जमी हुई है, वह आसानी से नहीं मिट सकती। जिन लोगों की छाया से हम बचते आये हैं, जिन्हें हमने जानवरों से भी जलील समझ रक्खा है, उनसे गले मिलने में हमको त्याग और साहस और परमार्थ से काम लेना पड़ेगा। उस त्याग से जो कृष्ण में था, उस हिम्मत से जो राम में थी, उस परमार्थ से जो चैतन्य और गोविन्द में था। मैं यह नहीं कहता कि आप आज ही उनसे शादी के रिश्ते जोडें या उनके साथ बैठकर खायें-पियें। मगर क्या यह भी मुमकिन नहीं है कि आप उनके साथ सामान्य सहानुभूति, सामान्य मनुष्यता, सामान्य सदाचार से पेश आयें? क्या यह सचमुच असम्भव बात है? आपने कभी ईसाई मिशनरियों को देखा है? आह, जब मैं एक उच्चकोटि का सुन्दर, सुकुमार, गौरवर्ण लेडी को अपनी गोद में एक काला–कलूटा बच्च लिये हुए देखता हूँ जिसके बदन पर फोड़े हैं, खून है और गन्दगी है—वह सुन्दरी उस बच्चे को चूमती है, प्यार करती है, छाती से लगाती है—तो मेरा जी चाहता है उस देवी के कदमों पर सिर रख दूँ। अपनी नीचता, अपना कमीनापन, अपनी झूठी बड़ाई, अपने ह्रदय की संकीर्णता मुझे कभी इतनी सफाई से नजर नहीं आती। इन देवियों के लिए जिन्दगी में क्या-क्या संपदाएँ, नहीं थी, खुशियॉँ बॉँहें पसारे हुए उनके इन्तजार में खड़ी थी। उनके लिए दौलत की सब सुख-सुविधाएँ थीं। प्रेम के आकर्षण थे। अपने आत्मीय और स्वजनों की सहानुभूतियॉँ थीं और अपनी प्यारी मातृभूमि का आकर्षण था। लेकिन इन देवियों ने उन तमाम नेमतों, उन सब सांसारिक संपदाओं को सेवा, सच्ची निस्वार्थ सेवा पर बलिदान कर दिया है ! वे ऐसी बड़ी कुर्बानियॉँ कर सकती हैं, तो हम क्या इतना भी नहीं कर सकते कि अपने अछूत भाइयों से हमदर्दी का सलूक कर सकें? क्या हम सचमुच ऐसे पस्त-हिम्मत, ऐसे बोदे, ऐसे बेरहम हैं? इसे खूब समझ लीजिए कि आप उनके साथ कोई रियायत, कोई मेहरबानी नहीं कर रहें हैं। यह उन पर कोई एहसान नहीं है। यह आप ही के लिए जिन्दगी और मौत का सवाल है। इसलिए मेरे भाइयों और दोस्तो, आइये इस मौके पर शाम के वक्त पवित्र गंगा नदी के किनारे काशी के पवित्र स्थान में हम मजबूत दिल से प्रतिज्ञा करें कि आज से हम अछूतों के साथ भाई-चारे का सलूक करेंगे, उनके तीज-त्योहारों में शरीक होंगे और अपने त्योहारों में उन्हें बुलायेंगे। उनके गले मिलेंगे और उन्हें अपने गले लगायेंगे! उनकी खुशियों में खुश और उनके दर्दों मे दर्दमन्द होंगे, और चाहे कुछ ही क्यों न हो जाय, चाहे ताना-तिश्नों और जिल्लत का सामना ही क्यों न करना पड़े, हम इस प्रतिज्ञा पर कायम रहेंगे। आप में सैंकड़ों जोशीले नौजवान हैं जो बात के धनी और इरादे के मजबूत हैं। कौन यह प्रतिज्ञा करता है? कौन अपने नैतिक साहस का परिचय देता है? वह अपनी जगह पर खड़ा हो जाय और ललकारकर कहे कि मैं यह प्रतिज्ञा करता हूँ और मरते दम तक इस पर दृढ़ता से कायम रहूँगा।

----------


## Rajeev

४

सूरज गंगा की गोद में जा बैठा था और मॉँ प्रेम और गर्व से मतवाली जोश में उमड़ी हुई रंग केसर को शर्माती और चमक में सोने की लजाती थी। चार तरफ एक रोबीली खामोशी छायी थीं उस सन्नाटे में संन्यासी की गर्मी और जोश से भरी हुई बातें गंगा की लहरों और गगनचुम्बी मंदिरों में समा गयीं। गंगा एक गम्भीर मॉँ की निराशा के साथ हँसी और देवताओं ने अफसोस से सिर झुका लिया, मगर मुँह से कुछ न बोले।
    संन्यासी की जोशीली पुकार फिजां में जाकर गायब हो गई, मगर उस मजमे में किसी आदमी के दिल तक न पहुँची। वहॉँ कौम पर जान देने वालों की कमी न थी: स्टेजों पर कौमी तमाशे खेलनेवाले कालेजों के होनहार नौजवान, कौम के नाम पर मिटनेवाले पत्रकार, कौमी संस्थाओं के मेम्बर, सेक्रेटरी और प्रेसिडेंट, राम और कृष्ण के सामने सिर झुकानेवाले सेठ और साहूकार, कौमी कालिजों के ऊँचे हौंसलोंवाले प्रोफेसर और अखबारों में कौमी तरक्कियों की खबरें पढ़कर खुश होने वाले दफ्तरों के कर्मचारी हजारों की तादाद में मौजूद थे। आँखों पर सुनहरी ऐनकें लगाये, मोटे-मोटे वकीलों क एक पूरी फौज जमा थी। मगर संन्यासी के उस गर्म भाषण से एक दिल भी न पिघला क्योंकि  वह पत्थर के दिल थे जिसमें दर्द और घुलावट न थी, जिसमें सदिच्छा थी मगर कार्य-शक्ति न थी, जिसमें बच्चों की सी इच्छा थी मर्दो का–सा इरादा न था।
    सारी मजलिस पर सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। हर आदमी सिर झुकाये फिक्र में डूबा हुआ नजर आता था। शर्मिंदगी किसी को सर उठाने न देती थी और आँखें झेंप में मारे जमीन में गड़ी हुई थी। यह वही सर हैं जो कौमी चर्चों पर उछल पड़ते थे, यह वही आँखें हैं जो किसी वक्त राष्ट्रीय गौरव की लाली से भर जाती थी। मगर कथनी और करनी में आदि और अन्त का अन्तर है। एक व्यक्ति को भी खड़े होने का साहस न हुआ। कैंची की तरह चलनेवाली जबान भी ऐसे महान् उत्तरदायित्व के भय से बन्द हो गयीं।

----------


## Rajeev

5

ठाकुर दर्शनसिंह अपनी जगी पर बैठे हुए इस दृश्य को बहुत गौर और दिलचस्पी से देख रहे थे। वह अपने मार्मिक विश्वासो में चाहे कट्टर हो या न हों, लेकिन सांस्कृतिक मामलों में वे कभी अगुवाई करने के दोषी नहीं हुए थे। इस पेचीदा और डरावने रास्ते में उन्हें अपनी बुद्धि और विवेक पर भरोसा नहीं होता था। यहॉं तर्क और युक्ति को भी उनसे हार माननी पड़ती थी। इस मैदान में वह अपने घर की स्त्रियों की इच्छा पूरी करने ही अपना कर्त्तव्य समझते थे और चाहे उन्हें खुद किसी मामले में कुछ एतराज भी हो लेकिन यह औरतों का मामला था और इसमें वे हस्तक्षेप नहीं कर सकते थे क्योंकि इससे परिवार की व्यवस्था में हलचल और गड़बड़ी पैदा हो जाने की जबरदस्त आशंका रहती थी। अगर किसी वक्त उनके कुछ जोशीले नौजवान दोस्त इस कमजोरी पर उन्हें आड़े हाथों लेते तो वे बड़ी बुद्धिमत्ता से कहा करते थे—भाई, यह औरतों के मामले हैं, उनका जैसा दिल चाहता है, करती हैं, मैं बोलनेवाला कौन हूँ। गरज यहॉँ उनकी फौजी गर्म-मिजाजी उनका साथ छोड़ देती थी। यह उनके लिए तिलिस्म की घाटी थी जहॉँ होश-हवास बिगड़ जाते थे और अन्धे अनुकरण का पैर बँधी हुई गर्दन पर सवार हो जाता था।
    लेकिन यह ललकार सुनकर वे अपने को काबू में न रख सके। यही वह मौका था जब उनकी हिम्मतें आसमान पर जा पहुँचती थीं। जिस बीड़े को कोई न उठाये उसे उठाना उनका काम था। वर्जनाओं से उनको आत्मिक प्रेम था। ऐसे मौके पर वे नतीजे और मसलहत से बगावत कर जाते थे और उनके इस हौसले में यश के लोभ को उतना दखल नहीं था जितना उनके नैसर्गिक स्वाभाव का। वर्ना यह असम्भव था कि एक ऐसे जलसे में जहॉँ ज्ञान और सभ्यता की धूम-धाम थी, जहॉँ सोने की ऐनकों से रोशनी और तरह-तरह के परिधानों से दीप्त चिन्तन की किरणें निकल रही थीं, जहॉँ कपड़े-लत्ते की नफासत से रोब और मोटापे से प्रतिष्ठा की झलक आती थी, वहॉँ एक देहाती किसान को जबान खोलने का हौसला होता। ठाकुर ने इस दृश्य को गौर और दिलचस्पी से देखा। उसके पहलू में गुदगुदी-सी हुई। जिन्दादिली का जोश रगों में दौड़ा। वह अपनी जगह से उठा और मर्दाना लहजे में ललकारकर बोला-मैं यह प्रतिज्ञा करता हूँ और मरते दम तक उस पर कायम रहूँगा।

----------


## Rajeev

६

इतना सुनना था कि दो हजार आँखें अचम्भे से उसकी तरफ ताकने लगीं। सुभानअल्लाह, क्या हुलिया थी—गाढे की ढीली मिर्जई, घुटनों तक चढ़ी हुई धोती, सर पर एक भारी-सा उलझा हुआ साफा, कन्धे पर चुनौटी और तम्बाकू का वजनी बटुआ, मगर चेहरे से गम्भीरता और दृढ़ता स्पष्ट थी। गर्व आँखों के तंग घेरे से बाहर निकला पड़ता था। उसके दिल में अब इस शानदार मजमे की इज्जत बाकी न रही थी। वह पुराने वक्तों का आदमी था जो अगर पत्थर को पूजता था तो उसी पत्थर से डरता भी  था, जिसके लिए एकादशी का व्रत केवल स्वास्थ्य-रक्षा की एक युक्ति और गंगा केवल स्वास्थ्यप्रद पानी की एक धारा न थी। उसके विश्वासों में जागृति न हो लेकिन दुविधा नहीं थी। यानी कि उसकी कथनी और करनी में अन्तर न था और न उसकी बुनियाद कुछ अनुकरण और देखादेखी पर थी मगर अधिकांशत: भय पर, जो ज्ञान के आलोक के बाद वृतियों के संस्कार की सबसे बड़ी शक्ति है। गेरुए बाने का आदर और भक्ति करना इसके धर्म और विश्वास का एक अंग था। संन्यास में उसकी आत्मा को अपना अनुचर बनाने की एक सजीव शक्ति छिपी हुई थी और उस ताकत ने अपना असर दिखाया। लेकिन मजमे की इस हैरत ने बहुत जल्द मजाक की सूरत अख्तियार की। मतलबभरी निगाहें आपस में कहने लगीं—आखिर गंवार ही तो ठहरा!  देहाती है, ऐसे भाषण कभी काहे को सुने होंगे, बस उबल पड़ा। उथले गड्ढे में इतना पानी भी न समा सका! कौन नहीं जानता कि ऐसे भाषणों का उद्देश्य मनोरंजन होता है! दस आदमी आये, इकट्ठे बैठ, कुछ सुना, कुछ गप-शप मारी और अपने-अपने घर लौटे, न यह कि कौल-करार करने बैठे, अमल करने के लिए कसमें खाये! 
    मगर निराश संन्यासी सो रहा था—अफसोस, जिस मुल्क की रोशनी में इतना अंधेरा है, वहॉँ कभी रोशनी का उदय होना मुश्किल नजर आता है। इस रोशनी पर, इस अंधेरी, मुर्दा और बेजान रोशनी पर मैं जहालत को, अज्ञान को ज्यादा ऊँची जगह देता हूँ। अज्ञान में सफाई है और हिम्मत है, उसके दिल और जबान में पर्दा नहीं होता, न कथनी और करनी में विरोध। क्या यह अफसोस की बात नहीं है कि ज्ञान और अज्ञान के आगे सिर झुकाये? इस सारे मजमें में सिर्फ एक आदमी है, जिसके पहलू में मर्दों का दिल है और गो उसे बहुत सजग होने का दावा नहीं लेकिन मैं उसके अज्ञान पर ऐसी हजारों जागृतियों को कुर्बान कर सकता हूँ। तब वह प्लेटफार्म से नीचे उतरे और दर्शनसिंह को गले से लगाकर कहा—ईश्वर तुम्हें प्रतिज्ञा पर कायम रखे।
--जमाना, अगस्त-सितम्बर १९१३

----------


## Rajeev

नेकी

सावन का महीना था। रेवती रानी ने पांव में मेहंदी रचायी, मांग-चोटी संवारी और तब अपनी बूढ़ी सास ने जाकर बोली—अम्मां जी, आज भी मेला देखने जाऊँगी।
    रेवती पण्डित चिन्तामणि की पत्नी थी। पण्डित जी ने सरस्वती की पूजा में ज्यादा लाभ न देखकर लक्ष्मी देवी की पूजा करनी शुरू की थी। लेन-देन का कार-बार करते थे मगर और महाजनों के विपरीत खास-खास हालतों के सिवा पच्चीस फीसदी से ज्यादा सूद लेना उचित न समझते थे।
    रेवती की सास बच्चे को गोद में लिये खटोले पर बैठी थी। बहू की बात सुनकर बोली—भीग जाओगी तो बच्चे को जुकाम हो जायगा।
    रेवती—नहीं अम्मां, कुछ देर न लगेगी, अभी चली आऊँगी।
    रेवती के दो बच्चे थे—एक लड़का, दूसरी लड़की। लड़की अभी गोद में थी और लड़का हीरामन सातवें साल में था। रेवती ने उसे अच्छे-अच्छे कपड़े पहनाये। नजर लगने से बचाने के लिए माथे और गालों पर काजल के टीके लगा दिये, गुड़ियॉँ पीटने के लिए एक अच्छी रंगीन छड़ी दे दी और अपनी सहेलियां के साथ मेला देखने चली।
    कीरत सागर के किनारे औरतों का बड़ा जमघट था। नीलगूं घटाएं छायी हुई थीं। औरतें सोलह सिंगार किए सागर के खुले हुए हरे-भरे सुन्दर मैदान में सावन की रिमझिम वर्षा की बहार लूट रही थीं। शाखों में झूले पड़े थे। कोई झूला झूलती कोई मल्हार गाती, कोई सागर के किनारे बैठी लहरों से खेलती। ठंडी-ठंडी खुशगवार पानी की हलकी-हलकी फुहार पहाड़ियों की निखरी हुई हरियावल, लहरों के दिलकश झकोले मौसम को ऐसा बना रहे थे कि उसमें संयम टिक न पाता था।
आज गुड़ियों की विदाई है। गुड़ियां अपनी ससुराल जायेंगी। कुंआरी लड़कियॉँ हाथ-पॉँव में मेंहदी रचाये गुड़ियों को गहने-कपड़े से सजाये उन्हें विदा करने आयी हैं। उन्हें पानी में बहाती हैं और छकछक-कर सावन के गीत गाती हैं। मगर सुख-चैन के आंचल से निकलते ही इन लाड़-प्यार में पली हुई गुड़ियों पर चारों तरफ से छड़ियों और लकड़ियों की बौछार होने लगती है।
    रेवती यह सैर देख रही थी और हीरामन सागर की सीढ़ियों पर और लड़कियों के साथ गुड़ियॉँ पीटने में लगा हुआ था। सीढ़ियों पर काई लगी हुई थीं अचानक उसका पांव फिसला तो पानी में जा पड़ा। रेवती चीख मारकर दौड़ी और सर पीटने लगी। दम के दम में वहॉँ मर्दो और औरतों का ठट लग गया मगर यह किसी की इन्सानियत तकाजा न करती थी कि पानी में जाकर मुमकिन हो तो बच्चे की जान बचाये। संवारे हुए बाल न बिखर जायेंगे! धुली हुई धोती न भींग जाएगी! कितने ही मर्दो के दिलों में यह मर्दाना खयाल आ रहे थे। दस मिनट गुजरे गयें मगर कोई आदमी हिम्मत करता नजर न आया। गरीब रेवती पछाड़े खा रही थीं अचानक उधर से एक आदमी अपने घोड़े पर सवार चला जाता था। यह भीड़ देखकर उतर पड़ा और एक तमाशाई से पूछा—यह कैसी भीड़ है? तमाशाई ने जवाब दिया—एक लड़का डूब गया है ।
    मुसाफिर –कहां?
    तमाशाई—जहां वह औरत खड़ी रो रही है।
    मुसाफिर ने फौरन अपनी गाढ़े की मिर्जई उतारी और धोती कसकर पानी में कूद पड़ा। चारो तरफ सन्नाटा छा गया। लोग हैरान थे कि यह आदमी कौन हैं। उसने पहला गोता लगाया, लड़के की टोपी मिली। दूसरा गोता लगाया तो उसकी छड़ी हाथ में लगी और तीसरे गोते के बाद जब ऊपर आया तो लड़का उसकी गोद में था। तमाशाइयों ने जोर से वाह-वाह का नारा बुलन्द किया। मां दौड़कर बच्चे से लिपट गयी। इसी बीच पण्डित चिन्तामणि के और कई मित्र आ पहुँचे और लड़के को होश में लाने की फिक्र करने लगे। आध घण्टे में लड़के ने आँखें खोल दीं। लोगों की जान में जान आई। डाक्टर साहब ने कहा—अगर लड़का दो मिनट पानी में रहता तो बचना असम्भव था। मगर जब लोग अपने गुमनाम भलाई करने वाले को ढूंढ़ने लगे तो उसका कहीं पता न था। चारों तरफ आदमी दौड़ाये, सारा मेला छान मारा, मगर वह नजर न आया।

----------


## Rajeev

2

बीस साल गुजर गए। पण्डित चिन्तामणि का कारोबार रोज ब रोज बढ़ता गया। इस बीच में उसकी मां ने सातों यात्राएं कीं और मरीं तो ठाकुरद्वारा तैयार हुआ। रेवती बहू से सास बनी, लेन-देन, बही-खाता हीरामणि के साथ में आया हीरामणि अब एक हष्ट-पुष्ट लम्बा-तगड़ा नौजवान था। बहुत अच्छे स्वभाव का, नेक। कभी-कभी बाप से छिपाकर गरीब असामियों को यों ही कर्ज दे दिया करता। चिन्तामणि ने कई बार इस अपराध के लिए बेटे को ऑंखें दिखाई थीं और अलग कर देने की धमकी दी थी। हीरामणि ने एक बार एक संस्कृत पाठशाला के लिए पचास रुपया चन्दा दिया। पण्डित जी उस पर ऐसे क्रुद्ध हुए कि दो दिन तक खाना नहीं खाया । ऐसे अप्रिय प्रसंग आये दिन होते रहते थे, इन्हीं कारणों से हीरामणि की तबीयत बाप से कुछ खिंची रहती थीं। मगर उसकी या सारी शरारतें हमेशा रेवती की साजिश से हुआ करती थीं। जब कस्बे की गरीब विधवायें या जमींदार के सताये हुए असामियों की औरतें रेवती के पास आकर हीरामणि को आंचल फैला—फैलाकर दुआएं देने लगती तो उसे ऐसा मालूम होता कि मुझसे ज्यादा भाग्यवान और मेरे बेटे से ज्यादा नेक आदमी दुनिया में कोई न होगा। तब उसे बरबस वह दिन याद आ जाता तब हीरामणि कीरत सागर में डूब गया था और उस आदमी की तस्वीर उसकी  आँखों के सामने खड़ी हो जाती जिसने उसके लाल को डूबने से बचाया था। उसके दिल की गहराई से दुआ निकलती और ऐसा जी चाहता कि उसे देख पाती तो उसके पांव पर गिर पड़ती। उसे अब पक्का विश्वास हो गया था कि वह मनुष्य न था बल्कि कोई देवता था। वह अब उसी खटोले पर बैठी हुई, जिस पर उसकी सास बैठती थी, अपने दोनों पोतों को खिलाया करती थी। 
    आज हीरामणि की सत्ताईसवीं सालगिरह थी। रेवती के लिए यह दिन साल के दिनों में सबसे अधिक शुभ था। आज उसका दया का हाथ खूब उदारता दिखलाता था और यही एक अनुचित खर्च था जिसमें पण्डित चिन्तामणि भी शरीक हो जाते थे। आज के दिन वह बहुत खुश होती और बहुत रोती और आज अपने गुमनाम भलाई करनेवाले के लिए उसके दिल से जो दुआएँ निकलतीं वह दिल और दिमाग की अच्छी से अच्छी भावनाओं में रंगी होती थीं। उसी दिन की बदौलत तो आज मुझे यह दिन और यह सुख देखना नसीब हुआ है!

----------


## Rajeev

३

एक दिन हीरामणि ने आकर रेवती से कहा—अम्मां, श्रीपुर नीलाम पर चढ़ा हुआ है, कहो तो मैं भी दाम लगाऊं।
    रेवती—सोलहो आना है?
    हीरामणि—सोलहो आना। अच्छा गांव है। न बड़ा न छोटा। यहॉँ से दस कोस है। बीस हजार तक बोली चढ़ चुकी है। सौ-दौ सौ में खत्म हो जायगी। 
    रेवती-अपने दादा से तो पूछो
    हीरामणि—उनके साथ दो घंटे तक माथापच्ची करने की किसे फुरसत है।
    हीरामणि अब घर का मालिक हो गया था और चिन्तामणि की एक न चलने पाती। वह गरीब अब ऐनक लगाये एक गद्दे पर बैठे अपना वक्त खांसने में खर्च करते थे।
    दूसरे दिन हीरामणि के नाम पर श्रीपुर खत्म हो गया। महाजन से जमींदार हुए अपने मुनीम और दो चपरासियों को लेकर गांव की सैर करने चले। श्रीपुरवालों को खबर हुई। नयें जमींदार का पहला आगमन था। घर-घर नजराने देने की तैयारियॉँ होने लगीं। पांचतें दिन शाम के वक्त हीरामणि गांव में दाखिल हुए। दही और चावल का तिलक लगाया गया और तीन सौ असामी पहर रात तक हाथ बांधे हुए उनकी सेवा में खड़े रहे। सवेरे मुख्तारेआम ने असामियों का परिचय कराना शुरू किया। जो असामी जमींदार के सामने आता वह अपनी बिसात के मुताबिक एक या दो रुपये उनके पांव पर रख देता । दोपहर होते-होते पांच सौ रुपयों का ढेर लगा हुआ था।
    हीरामणि को पहली बार जमींदारी का मजा मिला, पहली बार धन और बल का नशा महसूस हुआ। सब नशों से ज्यादा तेज, ज्यादा घातक धन का नशा है। जब असामियों की फेहरिस्त खतम हो गयी तो मुख्तार से बोले—और कोई असामी तो बाकी नहीं है?
    मुख्तार—हां महाराज, अभी एक असामी और है, तखत सिंह।
    हीरामणि—वह क्यों नहीं आया ?
    मुख्तार—जरा मस्त है। 
    हीरामणि—मैं उसकी मस्ती उतार दूँगा। जरा कोई उसे बुला लाये।
    थोड़ी देर में एक बूढ़ा आदमी लाठी टेकता हुआ आया और दण्डवत् करके जमीन पर बैठ गया, न नजर न नियाज। उसकी यह गुस्ताखी देखकर हीरामणि को बुखार चढ़ आया। कड़ककर बोले—अभी किसी जमींदार से पाला नही पड़ा हैं। एक-एक की हेकड़ी भुला दूँगा!
    तखत सिंह ने हीरामणि की तरफ गौर से देखकर जवाब दिया—मेरे सामने बीस जमींदार आये और चले गये। मगर कभी किसी ने इस तरह घुड़की नहीं दी।
    यह कहकर उसने लाठी उठाई और अपने घर चला आया।
    बूढ़ी ठकुराइन ने पूछा—देखा जमींदार को कैसे आदमी है?
    तखत सिंह—अच्छे आदमी हैं। मैं उन्हें पहचान गया।
    ठकुराइन—क्या तुमसे पहले की मुलाकात है।
    तखत सिंह—मेरी उनकी बीस बरस की जान-पहिचान है, गुड़ियों के मेलेवली बात याद है न?
    उस दिन से तखत सिंह फिर हीरामणि के पास न आया।

----------


## Rajeev

४

छ:महीने के बाद रेवती को भी श्रीपुर देखने का शौक हुआ। वह और उसकी बहू और बच्चे सब श्रीपुर आये। गॉँव की सब औरतें उससे मिलने आयीं। उनमें बूढ़ी ठकुराइन भी थी। उसकी बातचीत, सलीका और तमीज देखकर रेवती दंग रह गयी। जब वह चलने लगी तो रेवती ने कहा—ठकुराइन, कभी-कभी आया करना, तुमसे मिलकर तबियत बहुत खुश हुई।
    इस तरह दोनों औरतों में धीरे-धीरे मेल हो गया। यहाँ तो यह कैफियत थी और हीरामणि अपने मुख्तारेआम के बहकाते में आकर तखत सिंह को बेदखल करने की तरकीबें सोच रहा था। 
    जेठ की पूरनमासी आयी। हीरामणि की सालगिरह की तैयारियॉँ होने लगीं। रेवती चलनी में मैदा छान रही थी कि बूढ़ी ठकुराइन आयी। रेवती ने मुस्कराकर कहा—ठकुराइन, हमारे यहॉँ कल तुम्हारा न्योता है।
    ठकुराइन-तुम्हारा न्योता सिर-आँखों पर। कौन-सी बरसगॉँठ है?
    रेवती उनतीसवीं। 
    ठकुराइन—नरायन करे अभी ऐसे-ऐसे सौ दिन तुम्हें और देखने नसीब हो।
    रेवती—ठकुराइन, तुम्हारी जबान मुबारक हो। बड़े-बड़े जन्तर-मन्तर किये हैं तब तुम लोगों की दुआ से यह दिन देखना नसीब हुआ है। यह तो सातवें ही साल में थे कि इसकी जान के लाले पड़ गये। गुड़ियों का मेला देखने गयी थी। यह पानी में गिर पड़े। बारे, एक महात्मा ने इसकी जान बचायी । इनकी जान उन्हीं की दी हुई हैं बहुत तलाश करवाया। उनका पता न चला। हर बरसगॉँठ पर उनके नाम से सौ रुपये निकाल रखती हूँ। दो हजार से कुछ ऊपर हो गये हैं। बच्चे की नीयत है कि उनके नाम  से श्रीपुर में एक मंदिर बनवा दें। सच मानो ठकुराइन, एक बार उनके दर्शन हो जाते तो जीवन सफल हो जाता, जी की हवस निकाल लेते।
रेवती जब खामोश हुई तो ठकुराइन की आँखों से आँसू जारी थे।
    दूसरे दिन एक तरफ हीरामणि की सालगिरह का उत्सव था और दूसरी तरफ तखत सिंह के खेत नीलाम हो रहे थे।
    ठकुराइन बोली—मैं रेवती रानी के पास जाकर दुहाई मचाती हूँ।
    तखत सिंह ने जवाब दिया—मेरे जीते-जी नहीं।

----------


## Rajeev

५

असाढ़ का महीना आया। मेघराज ने अपनी प्राणदायी उदारता दिखायी। श्रीपुर के किसान अपने-अपने खेत जोतने चले। तखतसिंह की लालसा भरी आँखें उनके साथ-साथ जातीं, यहॉँ तक कि जमीन उन्हें अपने दामन में छिपा लेती।
    तखत सिंह के पास एक गाय थी। वह अब दिन के दिन उसे चराया करता। उसकी जिन्दगी का अब यही एक सहारा था। उसके उपले और दूध बेचकर गुजर-बसर करता। कभी-कभी फाके करने पड़ जाते। यह सब मुसीबतें उसने झेंलीं मगर अपनी कंगाली का रोना रोने केलिए एक दिन भी हीरामणि के पास न गया। हीरामणि ने उसे नीचा दिखाना चाहा था मगर खुद उसे ही नीचा देखना पड़ा, जीतने पर भी उसे हार हुई, पुराने लोहे को अपने नीच हठ की आँच से न झुका सका।
    एक दिन रेवती ने कहा—बेटा, तुमने गरीब को सताया, अच्छा न किया।
    हीरामणि ने तेज होकर जवाब दिया—वह गरीब नहीं है। उसका घमण्ड मैं तोड़ दूँगा।
    दौलत के नशे में मतवाला जमींदार वह चीज तोड़ने की फिक्र में था जो कहीं थी ही नहीं। जैसे नासमझ बच्चा अपनी परछाईं से लड़ने लगता है।

----------


## Rajeev

६

साल भर तखतसिंह ने ज्यों-त्यों करके काटा। फिर बरसात आयी। उसका घर छाया न गया था। कई दिन तक मूसलाधर मेंह बरसा तो मकान का एक हिस्सा गिर पड़ा। गाय वहॉँ बँधी हुई थी, दबकर मर गयीं तखतसिंह को भी सख्त चोट आयी। उसी दिन से बुखार आना शुरू हुआ। दवा –दारू कौन करता, रोजी का सहारा था वह भी टूटा। जालिम बेदर्द मुसीबत ने कुचल डाला। सारा मकान पानी से भरा हुआ, घर में अनाज का एक दाना नहीं, अंधेरे में पड़ा हुआ कराह रहा था कि रेवती उसके घर गयी। तखतसिंह ने आँखें खोलीं और पूछा—कौन है? 
    ठकुराइन—रेवती रानी हैं।
    तखतसिंह—मेरे धन्यभाग, मुझ पर बड़ी दया की ।
    रेवती ने लज्जित होकर कहा—ठकुराइन, ईश्वर जानता है, मैं अपने बेटे से हैरान हूँ। तुम्हें जो तकलीफ हो मुझसे कहो। तुम्हारे ऊपर ऐसी आफत पड़ गयी और हमसे खबर तक न की?
    यह कहकर रेवती ने रुपयों की एक छोटी-सी पोटली ठकुराइन के सामने रख दी।
    रुपयों की झनकार सुनकर तखतसिंह उठ बैठा और बोला—रानी, हम इसके भूखे नहीं है। मरते दम गुनाहगार न करो
    दूसरे दिन हीरामणि भी अपने मुसाहिबों को लिये उधर से जा निकला। गिरा हुआ मकान देखकर मुस्कराया। उसके दिल ने कहा, आखिर मैंने उसका घमण्ड तोड़ दिया। मकान के अन्दर जाकर बोला—ठाकुर, अब क्या हाल है?
    ठाकुर ने धीरे से कहा—सब ईश्वर की दया है, आप कैसे भूल पड़े?
    हीरामणि को दूसरी बार हार खानी पड़ी। उसकी यह आरजू कि तखतसिंह मेरे पॉँव को आँखों से चूमे, अब भी पूरी न हुई। उसी रात को वह गरीब, आजाद, ईमानदार और बेगरज ठाकुर इस दुनिया से विदा हो गया।

----------


## Rajeev

७

बूढ़ी ठकुराइन अब दुनिया में अकेली थी। कोई उसके गम का शरीक और उसके मरने पर आँसू बहानेवाला न था। कंगाली ने गम की आँच और तेज कर दी थीं जरूरत की चीजें मौत के घाव को चाहे न भर सकें मगर मरहम का काम जरूर करती है।
    रोटी की चिन्ता बुरी बला है। ठकुराइन अब खेत और चरागाह से गोबर चुन लाती और उपले बनाकर बेचती । उसे लाठी टेकते हुए खेतों को जाते और गोबर का टोकरा सिर पर रखकर बोझ में हॉँफते हुए आते देखना बहुत ही दर्दनाक था। यहाँ तक कि हीरामणि को भी उस पर तरस आ गया। एक दिन उन्होंने आटा, दाल, चावल, थालियों में रखकर उसके पास भेजा। रेवती खुद लेकर गयी। मगर बूढ़ी ठकुराइन आँखों में आँसू भरकर बोला—रेवती, जब तक आँखों से सूझता है और हाथ-पॉँव चलते हैं, मुझे और मरनेवाले को गुनाहगार न करो।
    उस दिन से हीरामणि को फिर उसके साथ अमली हमदर्दी दिखलाने का साहस न हुआ।
    एक दिन रेवती ने ठकुराइन से उपले मोल लिये। गॉँव मे पैसे के तीस उपले बिकते थे। उसने चाहा कि इससे बीस ही उपले लूँ। उस दिन से ठकुराइन ने उसके यहॉँ उपले लाना बन्द कर दिया।
    ऐसी देवियॉँ दुनिया में कितनी है! क्या वह इतना न जानती थी कि एक गुप्त रहस्य जबान पर लाकर मैं अपनी इन तकलीफों का खात्मा कर सकती हूँ! मगर फिर वह एहसान का बदला न हो जाएगा! मसल मशहूर है नेकी कर और दरिया में डाल। शायद उसके दिल में कभी यह ख्याल ही नहीं आया कि मैंने रेवती पर कोई एहसान किया।
    यह वजादार, आन पर मरनेवाली औरत पति के मरने के बाद तीन साल तक जिन्दा रही। यह जमाना उसने जिस तकलीफ से काटा उसे याद करके रोंगटे खड़े हो जाते हैं। कई-कई दिन निराहार बीत जाते। कभी गोबर न मिलता, कभी कोई उपले चुरा ले जाता। ईश्वर की मर्जी! किसी की घर भरा हुआ है, खानेवाल नहीं। कोई यो रो-रोकर जिन्दगी काटता है।
    बुढ़िया ने यह सब दुख झेला मगर किसी के सामने हाथ नहीं फैलाया।

----------


## Rajeev

८

हीरामणि की तीसवीं सालगिरह आयी। ढोल की सुहानी आवाज सुनायी देने लगी। एक तरफ घी की पूड़ियां पक रही थीं, दूसरी तरफ तेल की। घी की मोटे ब्राह्मणों के लिए, तेल की गरीब-भूखे-नीचों के लिए।
    अचानक एक औरत ने रेवती से आकर कहा—ठकुराइन जाने कैसी हुई जाती हैं। तुम्हें बुला रही हैं।
    रेवती ने दिल में कहा—आज तो खैरियत से काटना, कहीं बुढ़िया मर न रही हो।
    यह सोचकर वह बुढ़िया के पास न गयी। हीरामणि ने जब देखा, अम्मॉँ नहीं जाना चाहती तो खुद चला। ठकुराइन पर उसे कुछ दिनों से दया आने लगी थी। मगर रेवती मकान के दरवाजे ते उसे मना करने आयी। या रहमदिल, नेकमिजाज, शरीफ रेवती थी।
हीरामणि ठकुराइन के मकान पर पहुँचा तो वहॉँ बिल्कुल सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। बूढ़ी औरत का चेहरा पीला था और जान निकलने की हालत उस पर छाई हुई थी। हीरामणि ने जो से कहा—ठकुराइन, मैं हूँ हीरामणि।
    ठकुराइन ने आँखें खोली और इशारे से उसे अपना सिर नजदीक लाने को कहा। फिर रुक-रुककर बोली—मेरे सिरहाने पिटारी में ठाकुर की हड्डियॉँ रखी हुई हैं, मेरे सुहाग का सेंदुर भी वहीं है। यह दोनों प्रयागराज भेज देना।
    यह कहकर उसने आँखें बन्द कर ली। हीरामणि ने पिटारी खोली तो दोनों चीजें हिफाजत के साथ रक्खी हुई थीं। एक पोटली में दस रुपये भी रक्खे हुए मिले। यह शायद जानेवाले का सफरखर्च था! 
    रात को ठकुराइन के कष्टों का हमेशा के लिए अन्त हो गया।
    उसी रात को रेवती ने सपना देखा—सावन का मेला है, घटाएँ छाई हुई हैं, मैं कीरत सागर के किनारे खड़ी हूँ। इतने में हीरामणि पानी में फिसल पड़ा। मै छाती पीट-पीटकर रोने लगी। अचानक एक बूढ़ा आदमी पानी में कूदा और हीरामणि को निकाल लाया। रेवती उसके पॉँव पर गिर पड़ी और बोली—आप कौन है? 
    उसने जवाब दिया—मैं श्रीपुर में रहता हूँ, मेरा नाम तखतसिंह है।
    श्रीपुर अब भी हीरामणि के कब्जे में है, मगर अब रौनक दोबाला हो गयी है। वहॉँ जाओ तो दूर से शिवाले का सुनहरा कलश दिखाई देने लगता है; जिस जगह तखत सिंह का मकान था, वहॉँ यह शिवाला बना हुआ है। उसके सामने एक पक्का कुआँ और पक्की धर्मशाला है। मुसाफिर यहॉँ ठहरते हैं और तखत सिंह का गुन गाते हैं। यह शिवाला और धर्मशाला दोनों उसके नाम से मशहूर हैं।
 उर्दू ‘प्रेमपचीसी’ से

----------


## Rajeev

बाँका जमींदार

ठाकुर प्रद्युम्न सिंह एक प्रतिष्ठित वकील थे और अपने हौसले और हिम्मत के लिए सारे शहर में मश्हूर। उनके दोस्त अकसर कहा करते कि अदालत की इजलास में उनके मर्दाना कमाल ज्यादा साफ तरीके पर जाहिर हुआ करते हैं। इसी की बरकत थी कि बाबजूद इसके कि उन्हें शायद ही कभी किसी मामले में सुर्खरूई हासिल होती थी, उनके मुवक्किलों की भक्ति-भावना में जरा भर भी फर्क नहीं आता था। इन्साफ की कुर्सी पर  बैठनेवाले बड़े लोगों की निडर आजादी पर किसी प्रकार का सन्देह करना पाप ही क्यों न हो, मगर शहर के जानकार लोग ऐलानिया कहते थे कि ठाकुर साहब जब किसी मामले में जिद पकड़ लेते हैं तो उनका बदला हुआ तेवर और तमतमाया हुआ चेहरा इन्साफ को भी अपने वश में कर लेता है। एक से ज्यादा मौकों पर उनके जीवट और जिगर ने वे चमत्कार कर दिखाये थे जहॉँ कि इन्साफ और कानून के जवाब दे दिया। इसके साथ ही ठाकुर साहब मर्दाना गुणों के सच्चे जौहरी थे। अगर मुवक्किल को कुश्ती में कुछ पैठ हो तो यह जरूरी नहीं था कि वह उनकी सेवाएँ प्राप्त करने के लिए रुपया-पैसा दे। इसीलिए उनके यहॉँ शहर के पहलवानों और फेकैतों का हमेशा जमघट रहता था और यही वह जबर्दस्त प्रभावशाली और व्यावहारिक कानूनी बारीकी थी जिसकी काट करने में इन्साफ को भी आगा-पीछा सोचना पड़ता। वे गर्व और सच्चे गर्व की दिल से कदर करते थे। उनके बेतकल्लुफ घर की ड्योढ़ियॉँ बहुत ऊँची थी वहॉँ झुकने की जरुरत न थी। इन्सान खूब सिर उठाकर जा सकता था। यह एक विश्वस्त कहानी है कि एक बार उन्होंने किसी मुकदमें को बावजूद बहुत विनती और आग्रह के हाथ में लेने से इनकार किया। मुवक्किल कोई अक्खड़ देहाती था। उसने जब आरजू-मिन्नत से काम निकलते न देखा तो हिम्मत से काम लिया। वकील साहब कुर्सी से नीचे गिर पड़े और बिफरे हुए देहाती को सीने से लगा लिया।

----------


## Rajeev

2

धन और धरती के बीच आदिकाल से एक आकर्षण है। धरती में साधारण गुरुत्वाकर्षण के अलावा एक खास ताकत होती है, जो हमेशा धन को अपनी तरफ खींचती है। सूद और तमस्सुक और व्यापार, यह दौलत की बीच की मंजिलें हैं, जमीन उसकी आखिरी मंजिल है। ठाकुर प्रद्युम्न सिंह की निगाहें बहुत अर्से से एक बहुत उपजाऊ मौजे पर लगी हुई थीं। लेकिन बैंक का एकाउण्ट कभी हौसले को कदम नहीं बढ़ाने देता था। यहॉँ तक कि एक दफा उसी मौजे का जमींदार एक कत्ल के मामले में पकड़ा गया। उसने सिर्फ रस्मों-रिवाज के माफिक एक आसामी को दिन भर धूप और जेठ की जलती हुई धूप में खड़ा रखा था लेकिन अगर सूरज की गर्मी या जिस्म की कमजोरी या प्यास की तेजी उसकी जानलेवा बन जाय तो इसमें जमींदार की क्या खता थी। यह शहर के वकीलों की ज्यादती थी कि कोई उसकी हिमायत पर आमदा न हुआ या मुमकिन है जमींदार के हाथ की तंगी को भी उसमें कुछ दखल हो। बहरहाल, उसने चारों तरफ से ठोकरें खाकर ठाकुर साहब की शरण ली। मुकदमा निहायत कमजोर था। पुलिस ने अपनी पूरी ताकत से धावा किया था और उसकी कुमक के लिए शासन और अधिकार के ताजे से ताजे रिसाले तैयार थे। ठाकुर साहब अनुभवी सँपेरों की तरह सॉँप के बिल में हाथ नहीं डालते थे लेकिन इस मौके पर उन्हें सूखी मसलहत के मुकाबले में अपनी मुरादों का पल्ला झुकता हुआ नजर आया। जमींदार को इत्मीनान दिलाया और वकालतनामा दाखिल कर दिया और फिर इस तरह जी-जान से मुकदमे की पैरवी की, कुछ इस तरह जान लड़ायी कि मैदान से जीत का डंका बजाते हुए निकले। जनता की जबान इस जीत का सेहरा उनकी कानूनी पैठ के सर नहीं, उनके मर्दाना गुणों के सर रखती है क्योंकि उन दिनों वकील साहब नजीरों और दफाओं की हिम्मततोड़ पेचीदगियों में उलझने के बजाय दंगल की उत्साहवर्द्धक दिलचस्पियों में ज्यादा लगे रहते थे लेकिन यह बात जरा भी  यकीन करने के काबिल नहीं मालूम होती। ज्यादा जानकान लोग कहते हैं कि अनार के बमगोलों और सेब और अंगूर की गोलियों ने पुलिस के, इस पुरशोर हमले को तोड़कर बिखेर दिया गरज कि मैदान हमारे ठाकुर साहब के हाथ रहा। जमींदार की जान बची। मौत के मुँह से निकल आया उनके पैरों पर गिर पड़ा और बोला—ठाकुर साहब, मैं इस काबिल तो नहीं कि आपकी खिदमत कर सकूँ। ईश्वर ने आपको बहुत कुछ दिया है लेकिन कृष्ण भगवान् ने गरीब सुदामा के सूखे चावल खुशी से कबूल किए थे। मेरे पास बुजुर्गों की यादगार छोटा-सा वीरान मौजा है उसे आपकी भेंट करता हूँ। आपके लायक तो नहीं लेकिन मेरी खातिर इसे कबूल कीजिए। मैं आपका जस कभी न भूलूँगा। वकील साहब फड़क उठे। दो-चार बार निस्पृह बैरागियों की तरह इन्कार करने के बाद इस भेंट को कबूल कर लिया। मुंह-मॉँगी मुराद मिली।

----------


## Rajeev

3

इस मौजे के लोग बेहद सरदश और झगड़ालू थे, जिन्हें इस बात का गर्व था कि कभी कोई जमींदार उन्हें बस में नहीं कर सका। लेकिन जब उन्होंने अपनी बागडोर प्रद्युम्न सिंह के हाथों में जाते देखी तो चौकड़ियॉँ भूल गये, एक बदलगाम घोड़े की तरह सवार को कनखियों से देखा, कनौतियॉँ खड़ी कीं, कुछ हिनहिनाये और तब गर्दनें झुका दीं। समझ गये कि यह जिगर का मजबूत आसन का पक्का शहसवार है।
    असाढ़ का महीना था। किसान गहने और बर्तन बेच-बेचकर बैलों की तलाश में दर-ब-दर फिरते थे। गॉँवों की बूढ़ी बनियाइन नवेली दुलहन बनी हुई थी और फाका करने वाला कुम्हार बरात का दूल्हा था मजदूर मौके के बादशाह बने हुए थे। टपकती हुई छतें उनकी कृपादृष्टि की राह देख रही थी। घास से ढके हुए खेत उनके ममतापूर्ण हाथों के मुहताज। जिसे चाहते थे बसाते थे, जिस चाहते थे उजाड़ते थे। आम और जामुन के पेड़ों पर आठों पहर निशानेबाज मनचले लड़कों का धावा रहता था। बूढ़े गर्दनों में झोलियॉँ लटकाये पहर रात से टपके की खोज में घूमते नजर आते थे जो बुढ़ापे के बावजूद भोजन और जाप से ज्यादा दिलचस्प और मज़ेदार काम था। नाले पुरशोर, नदियॉँ अथाह, चारों तरफ हरियाली और खुशहाली। इन्हीं दिनों ठाकुर साहब मौत की तरह, जिसके आने की पहले से कोई सूचना नहीं होती, गॉँव में आये। एक सजी हुई बरात थी, हाथी और घोड़े, और साज-सामान, लठैतों का एक रिसाला-सा था। गॉँव ने यह तूमतड़ाक और आन-बान देखी तो रहे-सहे होश उड़ गये। घोड़े खेतों में ऐंड़ने लगे और गुंडे गलियों में। शाम के वक्त ठाकुर साहब ने अपने असामियों को बुलाया और बुलन्द आवाज में बोले—मैंने सुना है कि तुम लोग सरकश हो और मेरी सरकशी का हाल तुमको मालूम ही है। अब ईंट और पत्थर का सामना है। बोलो क्या मंजूरहै?
    एक बूढ़े किसान ने बेद के पेड़ की तरह कॉँपते हुए जवाब दिया—सरकार, आप हमारे राजा हैं। हम आपसे ऐंठकर कहॉँ जायेंगे।
ठाकुर साहब तेवर बदलकर बोले—तो तुम लोग सब के सब कल सुबह तक तीन साल का पेशगी लगान दाखिल कर दो और खूब ध्यान देकर सुन लो कि मैं हुक्म को दुहराना नहीं जानता वर्ना मैं गॉँव में हल चलवा दूँगा और घरों को खेत बना दूँगा।
    सारे गॉँव में कोहराम मच गया। तीन साल का पेशगी लगान और इतनी जल्दी जुटाना असम्भव था। रात इसी हैस-बैस में कटी। अभी तक आरजू-मिन्नत के बिजली जैसे असर की उम्मीद बाकी थी। सुबह बड़ी इन्तजार के बाद आई तो प्रलय बनकर आई। एक तरफ तो जोर जबर्दस्ती और अन्याय-अत्याचार का बाजार गर्म था, दूसरी तरफ रोती हुई आँखों, सर्द आहों और चीख-पुकार का, जिन्हें सुननेवाला कोई न था। गरीब किसान अपनी-अपनी पोटलियॉँ लादे, बेकस अन्दाज से ताकते, ऑंखें में याचना भरे बीवी-बच्चों को साथ लिये रोते-बिलखते किसी अज्ञात देश को चले जाते थे। शाम हुई तो गॉँव उजड़ गया।

----------


## Rajeev

४

यह खबर बहुत जल्द चारों तरफ फैल गयी। लोगों को ठाकुर साहब के इन्सान होने पर सन्देह होने लगा। गॉँव वीरान पड़ा हुआ था। कौन उसे आबाद करे। किसके बच्चे उसकी गलियों में खेलें। किसकी औरतें कुओं पर पानी भरें। राह चलते मुसाफिर तबाही का यह दृश्य आँखों से देखते और अफसोस करते। नहीं मालूम उन वीराने देश में पड़े हुए गरीबों पर क्या गुजरी। आह, जो मेहनत की कमाई खाते थे और सर उठाकर चलते थे, अब दूसरों की गुलामी कर रहे हैं।
    इस तरह पूरा साल गुजर गया। तब गॉँव के नसीब जागे। जमीन उपजाऊ थी। मकान मौजूद। धीरे-धीरे जुल्म की यह दास्तान फीकी पड़ गयी। मनचले किसानों की लोभ-दृष्टि उस पर पड़ने लगी। बला से जमींदार जालिम हैं, बेरहम हैं, सख्तियॉँ करता है, हम उसे मना लेंगे। तीन साल की पेशगी लगान का क्या जिक्र वह जैसे खुश होगा, खुश करेंगे। उसकी गालियों को दुआ समझेंगे, उसके जूते अपने सर-आँखों पर रक्खेंगे। वह राजा हैं, हम उनके चाकर हैं। जिन्दगी की कशमकश और लड़ाई में आत्मसम्मान को निबाहना कैसा मुश्किल काम है! दूसरा अषाढ़ आया तो वह गॉँव फिर बगीचा बना हुआ था। बच्चे फिर अपने दरवाजों पर घरौंदे बनाने लगे, मर्दों के बुलन्द आवाज के गाने खेतों में सुनाई दिये व औरतों के सुहाने गीत चक्कियों पर। जिन्दगी के मोहक दृश्य दिखाईं देने लगे।
    साल भर गुजरा। जब रबी की दूसरी फसल आयी तो सुनहरी बालों को खेतों में लहराते देखकर किसानों के दिल लहराने लगते थे। साल भर परती जमीन ने सोना उगल दिया थां औरतें खुश थीं कि अब के नये-नये गहने बनवायेंगे, मर्द खुश थे कि अच्छे-अच्छे बैल मोल लेंगे और दारोगा जी की खुशी का तो अन्त ही न था। ठाकुर साहब ने यह खुशखबरी सुनी तो देहात की सैर को चले। वही शानशौकत, वही लठैतों का रिसाला, वही गुंडों की फौज! गॉँववालों ने उनके आदर सत्कार की तैयारियॉँ करनी शुरू कीं। मोटे-ताजे बकरों का एक पूरा गला चौपाल के दरवाज पर बाँधां लकड़ी के अम्बार लगा दिये, दूध के हौज भर दिये। ठाकुर साहब गॉँव की मेड़ पर पहुँचे तो पूरे एक सौ आदमी उनकी अगवानी के लिए हाथ बॉँधे खड़े थे। लेकिन पहली चीज जिसकी फरमाइश हुई वह लेमनेड और बर्फ थी। असामियों के हाथों के तोते उड़ गये। यह पानी की बोतल इस वक्त वहॉँ अम़ृत के दामों बिक सकती थी। मगर बेचारे देहाती अमीरों के चोचले क्या जानें। मुजरिमों की तरह सिर झुकाये भौंचक खड़े थे। चेहरे पर झेंप और शर्म थी। दिलों में धड़कन और भय। ईश्वर! बात बिगड़ गई है, अब तुम्हीं सम्हालो।,’
    बर्फ की ठण्डक न मिली तो ठाकुर साहब की प्यास की आग और भी तेज हुई, गुस्सा भड़क उठा, कड़ककर बोले—मैं शैतान नहीं हूँ कि बकरों के खून से प्यास बुझाऊँ, मुझे ठंडा बर्फ चाहिए और यह प्यास तुम्हारे और तुम्हारी औरतों के आँसुओं से ही बुझेगी। एहसानफरामोश, नीच मैंने तुम्हें जमीन दी, मकान दिये और हैसियत दी और इसके बदले में तुम ये दे रहे हो कि मैं खड़ा पानी को तरसता हूँ! तुम इस काबिल नहीं हो कि तुम्हारे साथ कोई रियायत की जाय। कल शाम तक मैं तुममें से किसी आदमी की सूरत इस गॉँव में न देखूँ वर्ना प्रलय हो जायेगा। तुम जानते हो कि मुझे अपना हुक्म दुहराने की आदत नहीं है। रात तुम्हारी है, जो कुछ ले जा सको, ले जाओ। लेकिन शाम को मैं किसी की मनहूस सूरत न देखूँ। यह रोना और चीखना फिजू है, मेरा दिल पत्थर का है और कलेजा लोहे का, आँसुओं से नहीं पसीजता।
    और ऐसा ही हुआ। दूसरी रात को सारे गॉँव कोई दिया जलानेवाला तक न रहा। फूलता-फलता गॉँव भूत का डेरा बन गया।

----------


## Rajeev

५

बहुत दिनों तक यह घटना आस-पास के मनचले किस्सागोयों के लिए दिलचस्पियों का खजाना बनी रही। एक साहब ने उस पर अपनी कलम। भी चलायी। बेचारे ठाकुर साहब ऐसे बदनाम हुए कि घर से निकलना मुश्किल हो गया। बहुत कोशिश की गॉँव आबाद हो जाय लेकिन किसकी जान भारी थी कि इस अंधेर नगरी में कदम रखता जहॉँ मोटापे की सजा फॉँसी थी। कुछ मजदूर-पेशा लोग किस्मत का जुआ खेलने आये मगर कुछ महीनों से ज्यादा न जम सके। उजड़ा हुआ गॉँव खोया हुआ एतबार है जो बहुत मुश्किल से जमता है। आखिर जब कोई बस न चला तो ठाकुर साहब ने मजबूर होकर आराजी माफ करने का काम आम ऐलान कर दिया लेकिन इस रियासत से रही-सही साख भी खो दी। इस तरह तीन साल गुजर जाने के बाद एक रोज वहॉँ बंजारों का काफिला आया। शाम हो गयी थी और पूरब तरफ से अंधेरे की लहर बढ़ती चली आती थी। बंजारों ने देखा तो सारा गॉँव वीरान पड़ा हुआ है।, जहॉँ आदमियों के घरों में गिद्ध और गीदड़ रहते थे। इस तिलिस्म का भेद समझ में न आया। मकान मौजूद हैं, जमीन उपजाऊ है, हरियाली से लहराते हुए खेत हैं और इन्सान का नाम नहीं! कोई और गॉँव पास न था वहीं पड़ाव डाल दिया। जब सुबह हुई, बैलों के गलों की घंटियों ने फिर अपना रजत-संगीत अलापना शुरू किया और काफिला गॉँव से कुछ दूर निकल गया तो एक चरवाहे ने जोर-जबर्दस्ती की यह लम्बी कहानी उन्हें सुनायी। दुनिया भर में घूमते फिरने ने उन्हें मुश्किलों का आदी बना दिया था। आपस में कुद मशविरा किया और फैसला हो गया। ठाकुर साहब की ड्योढ़ी पर जा पहुँचे और नजराने दाखिल कर दिये। गॉँव फिर आबाद हुआ।
    यह बंजारे बला के चीमड़, लोहे की-सी हिम्मत और इरादे के लोग थे जिनके आते ही गॉँव में लक्ष्मी का राज हो गया। फिर घरों में से धुएं के बादल उठे, कोल्हाड़ों ने फिर धुएँ ओर भाप की चादरें पहनीं, तुलसी के चबूतरे पर फिर से चिराग जले। रात को रंगीन तबियत नौजवानों की अलापें सुनायी देने लगीं। चरागाहों में फिर मवेशियों के गल्ले दिखाई दिये और किसी पेड़ के नीचे बैठे हुए चरवाहे की बॉँसुरी की मद्धिम और रसीली आवाज दर्द और असर में डूबी हुई इस प्राकृतिक दृश्य में जादू का आकर्षण पैदा करने लगी।
    भादों का महीना था। कपास के फूलों की सुर्ख और सफेद चिकनाई, तिल की ऊदी बहार और सन का शोख पीलापन अपने रूप का जलवा दिखाता था। किसानों की मड़ैया और छप्परों पर भी फल-फूल की रंगीनी दिखायी देती थी। उस पर पानी की हलकी-हलकी फुहारें प्रकृति के सौंदर्य के लिए सिंगार करनेवाली का कमा दे रही थीं। जिस तरह साधुओं के दिल सत्य की ज्योति से भरे होते हैं, उसी तरह सागर और तालाब साफ-शफ़्फ़ाफ़ पानी से भरे थे। शायद राजा इन्द्र कैलाश की तरावट भरी ऊँचाइयों से उतरकर अब मैदानों में आनेवाले थे। इसीलिए प्रकृति ने सौन्दर्य और सिद्धियों और आशाओं के भी भण्डार खोल दिये थे। वकील साहब को भी सैर की तमन्ना ने गुदगुदाया। हमेशा की तरह अपने रईंसाना ठाट-बाट के साथ गॉँव में आ पहुँचे। देखा तो संतोष और निश्चिन्तता के वरदान चारों तरफ स्पष्ट थे।

----------


## Rajeev

६

गाँववालों ने उनके शुभागमन का समाचार सुना, सलाम को हाजिर हुए। वकील साहब ने उन्हें अच्छे-अच्छे कपड़े पहने, स्वाभिमान के साथ कदम मिलाते हुए देखा। उनसे बहुत मुस्कराकर मिले। फसल का हाल-चाल पूछा। बूढ़े हरदास ने एक ऐसे लहजे में जिससे पूरी जिम्मेदारी और चौधरापे की शान टपकती थी, जवाब दिया—हुजूर के कदमों की बरकत से सब चैन है। किसी तरह की तकलीफ नहीं आपकी दी हुई नेमत खाते हैं और आपका जस गाते हैं। हमारे राजा और सरकार जो कुछ हैं, आप हैं और आपके लिए जान तक हाजिर है।
    ठाकुर साहब ने तेबर बदलकर कहा—मैं अपनी खुशामद सुनने का आदी नहीं हूँ।
    बूढ़े हरदास के माथे पर बल पड़े, अभिमान को चोट लगी। बोला—मुझे भी खुशामद करने की आदत नहीं है।
    ठाकुर साहब ने ऐंठकर जवाब दिया—तुम्हें रईसों से बात करने की तमीज नहीं। ताकत की तरह तुम्हारी अक्ल भी बुढ़ापे की भेंट चढ़ गई।
    हरदास ने अपने साथियों की तरफ देखा। गुस्से की गर्मी से सब की आँख फैली हुई और धीरज की सर्दी से माथे सिकुड़े हुए थे। बोला—हम आपकी रैयत हैं लेकिन हमको अपनी आबरू प्यारी है और चाहे आप जमींदार को अपना सिर दे दें आबरू नहीं दे सकते।
    हरदास के कई मनचले साथियों ने बुलन्द आवाज में ताईद की—आबरू जान के पीछे है।
    ठाकुर साहब के गुस्से की आग भड़क उठी और चेहरा लाल हो गया, और जोर से बोले—तुम लोग जबान सम्हालकर बातें करो वर्ना जिस तरह गले में झोलियॉँ लटकाये आये थे उसी तरह निकाल दिये जाओगे। मैं प्रद्युम्न सिंह हूँ, जिसने तुम जैसे कितने ही हेकड़ों को इसी जगह कुचलवा डाला है। यह कहकर उन्होंने अपने रिसाले के सरदार अर्जुनसिंह को बुलाकर कहा—ठाकुर, अब इन चीटियों के पर निकल आये हैं, कल शाम तक इन लोगों से मेरा गॉँव साफ हो जाए।
    हरदास खड़ा हो गया। गुस्सा अब चिनगारी बनकर आँखों से निकल रहा था। बोला—हमने इस गॉँव को छोड़ने के लिए नहीं बसाया है। जब तक जियेंगे इसी गॉँव में रहेंगे, यहीं पैदा होंगे और यहीं मरेंगे। आप बड़े आदमी हैं और बड़ों की समझ भी बड़ी होती है। हम लोग अक्खड़ गंवार हैं। नाहक गरीबों की जान के पीछ मत पड़िए। खून-खराबा हो जायेगा। लेकिन आपको यही मंजूर है तो हमारी तरफ से आपके सिपाहियों को चुनौती है, जब चाहे दिल के अरमान निकाल लें।
    इतना कहकर ठाकुर साहब को सलाम किया और चल दिया। उसके साथी गर्व के साथ अकड़ते हुए चले। अर्जुनसिंह ने उनके तेवर देखे। समझ गया कि यह लोहे के चने हैं लेकिन शोहदों का सरदार था, कुछ अपने नाम की लाज थी। दूसरे दिन शाम के वक्त जब रात और दिन में मुठभेड़ हो रही थी, इन दोनों जमातों का सामना हुआ। फिर वह धौल-धप्पा हुआ कि जमीन थर्रा गयी। जबानों ने मुंह के अन्दर वह मार्के दिखाये कि सूरज डर के मारे पश्छिम में जा छिपा। तब लाठियों ने सिर उठाया लेकिन इससे पहले कि वह डाक्टर साहब की दुआ और शुक्रिये की मुस्तहक हों अर्जुनसिंह ने समझदारी से काम लिया। ताहम उनके चन्द आदमियों के लिए गुड़ और हल्दी पीने का सामान हो चुका था।
    वकील साहब ने अपनी फौज की यह बुरी हालतें देखीं, किसी के कपड़े फटे हुए, किसी के जिस्म पर गर्द जमी हुई, कोई हॉँफते-हॉँफते बेदम (खून बहुत कम नजर आया क्योंकि यह एक अनमोल चीज है और इसे डंडों की मार से बचा लिया गया) तो उन्होंने अर्जुनसिंह की पीठ ठोकी और उसकी बहादुरी और जॉँबाजी की खूब तारीफ की। रात को उनके सामने लड्डू और इमरतियों की ऐसी वर्षा हुई कि यह सब गर्द-गुबार धुल गया। सुबह को इस रिसाले ने ठंडे-ठंडे घर की राह ली और कसम खा गए कि अब भूलकर भी इस गॉँव का रूख न करेंगे।
    तब ठाकुर साहब ने गॉँव के आदमियों को चौपाल में तलब किया। उनके इशारे की देर थी। सब लोग इकट्ठे हो गए। अख्तियार और हुकूमत अगर घमंड की मसनद से उतर आए तो दुश्मनों को भी दोस्त बना सकती है। जब सब आदमी आ गये तो ठाकुर साहब एक-एक करके उनसे बगलगीर हुए ओर बोले—मैं ईश्वर का बहु ऋणी हूँ कि मुझे गॉँव के लिए जिन आदमियों की तलाश थी, वह लोग मिल गये। आपको मालूम है कि यह गॉँव कई बार उजड़ा और कई बार बसा। उसका कारण यही था कि वे लोग मेरी कसौटी पर पूरे न उतरते थे। मैं उनका दुश्मन नहीं था लेकिन मेरी दिली आरजू यह थी कि इस गॉँव में वे लोग आबाद हों जो जुल्म का मर्दों की तरह सामना करें, जो अपने अधिकारों और रिआयतों की मर्दों की तरह हिफाजत करें, जो हुकूमत के गुलाम न हों, जो रोब और अख्तियार की तेज निगाह देखकर बच्चों की तरह डर से सहम न जाऍं। मुझे इत्मीनान है कि बहुत नुकसान और शर्मिंदगी और बदनामी के बाद मेरी तमन्नाएँ पूरी हो गयीं। मुझे इत्मीनान है कि आप उल्टी हवाओं और ऊँची-ऊँची उठनेवाली लहरों का मुकाबला कामयाबी से करेंगे। मैं आज इस गॉँव से अपना हाथ खींचता हूँ। आज से यह आपकी मिल्कियत है। आपही इसके जमींदार और मालिक हैं। ईश्वर से मेरी यही प्रार्थना है कि आप फलें-फूलें ओर सरसब्ज हों।
    इन शब्दों ने दिलों पर जादू का काम किया। लोग स्वामिभक्ति के आवेश से मस्त हो-होकर ठाकुर साहब के पैरों से लिपट गये और कहने लगे—हम आपके, कदमों से जीते-जी जुदा न होंगे। आपका-सा कद्रदान और रिआया-परवर बुजुर्ग हम कहॉँ पायेंगे। वीरों की भक्ति और सहनुभूति, वफादारी और एहसान का एक बड़ा दर्दनाक और असर पैदा करने वाला दृश्य आँखों के सामने पेश हो गया। लेकिन ठाकुर साहब अपने उदार निश्चय पर दृढ़ रहे और गो पचास साल से ज्यादा गुजर गये हैं। लेकिन उन्हीं बंजारों के वारिस अभी तक मौजा साहषगंज के माफीदार हैं। औरतें अभी तक ठाकुर प्रद्युम्न सिंह की पूजा और मन्नतें करती हैं और गो अब इस मौजे के कई नौजवान दौलत और हुकूमत की बुलंदी पर पहुँच गये हैं लेकिन गूढ़े और अक्खड़ हरदास के नाम पर अब भी गर्व करते हैं। और भादों सुदी एकादशी के दिन अभी उसी मुबारक फतेह की यादगार में जश्न मनाये जाते हैं।

—जमाना, अक्तूबर १९१३

----------


## Rajeev

अनाथ लड़की

सेठ पुरुषोत्तमदास पूना की सरस्वती पाठशाला का मुआयना करने के बाद बाहर निकले तो एक लड़की ने दौड़कर उनका दामन पकड़ लिया। सेठ जी रुक गये और मुहब्बत से उसकी तरफ देखकर पूछा—क्या नाम है?
    लड़की ने जवाब दिया—रोहिणी।
    सेठ जी ने उसे गोद में उठा लिया और बोले—तुम्हें कुछ इनाम मिला?
    लड़की ने उनकी तरफ बच्चों जैसी गंभीरता से देखकर कहा—तुम चले जाते हो, मुझे रोना आता है, मुझे भी साथ लेते चलो।
    सेठजी ने हँसकर कहा—मुझे बड़ी दूर जाना है, तुम कैसे चालोगी?
    रोहिणी ने प्यार से उनकी गर्दन में हाथ डाल दिये और बोली—जहॉँ तुम जाओगे वहीं मैं भी चलूँगी। मैं तुम्हारी बेटी हूँगी।
    मदरसे के अफसर ने आगे बढ़कर कहा—इसका बाप साल भर हुआ नही रहा। मॉँ कपड़े सीती है, बड़ी मुश्किल से गुजर होती है।
    सेठ जी के स्वभाव में करुणा बहुत थी। यह सुनकर उनकी आँखें भर आयीं। उस भोली प्रार्थना में वह दर्द था जो पत्थर-से दिल को पिघला सकता है। बेकसी और यतीमी को इससे ज्यादा दर्दनाक ढंग से जाहिर कना नामुमकिन था। उन्होंने सोचा—इस नन्हें-से दिल में न जाने क्या अरमान होंगे। और लड़कियॉँ अपने खिलौने दिखाकर कहती होंगी, यह मेरे बाप ने दिया है। वह अपने बाप के साथ मदरसे आती होंगी, उसके साथ मेलों में जाती होंगी और उनकी दिलचस्पियों का जिक्र करती होंगी। यह सब बातें सुन-सुनकर इस भोली लड़की को भी ख्वाहिश होती होगी कि मेरे बाप होता। मॉँ की मुहब्बत में गहराई और आत्मिकता होती है जिसे बच्चे समझ नहीं सकते। बाप की मुहब्बत में खुशी और चाव होता है जिसे बच्चे खूब समझते हैं।
सेठ जी ने रोहिणी को प्यार से गले लगा लिया और बोले—अच्छा, मैं तुम्हें अपनी बेटी बनाऊँगा। लेकिन खूब जी लगाकर पढ़ना। अब छुट्टी का वक्त आ गया है, मेरे साथ आओ, तुम्हारे घर पहुँचा दूँ।
    यह कहकर उन्होंने रोहिणी को अपनी मोटरकार में बिठा लिया। रोहिणी ने बड़े इत्मीनान और गर्व से अपनी सहेलियों की तरफ देखा। उसकी बड़ी-बड़ी आँखें खुशी से चमक रही थीं और चेहरा चॉँदनी रात की तरह खिला हुआ था।

----------


## Rajeev

२

सेठ ने रोहिणी को बाजार की खूब सैर करायी और कुछ उसकी पसन्द से, कुछ अपनी पसन्द से बहुत-सी चीजें खरीदीं, यहॉँ तक कि रोहिणी बातें करते-करते कुछ थक-सी गयी और खामोश हो गई। उसने इतनी चीजें देखीं और इतनी बातें सुनीं कि उसका जी भर गया। शाम होते-होते रोहिणी के घर पहुँचे और मोटरकार से उतरकर रोहिणी को अब कुछ आराम मिला। दरवाजा बन्द था। उसकी मॉँ किसी ग्राहक के घर कपड़े देने गयी थी। रोहिणी ने अपने तोहफों को उलटना-पलटना शुरू किया—खूबसूरत रबड़ के खिलौने, चीनी की गुड़िया जरा दबाने से चूँ-चूँ करने लगतीं और रोहिणी यह प्यारा संगीत सुनकर फूली न समाती थी। रेशमी कपड़े और रंग-बिरंगी साड़ियों की कई बण्डल थे लेकिन मखमली बूटे की गुलकारियों ने उसे खूब लुभाया था। उसे उन चीजों के पाने की जितनी खुशी थी, उससे ज्यादा उन्हें अपनी सहेलियों को दिखाने की बेचैनी थी। सुन्दरी के जूते अच्छे सही लेकिन उनमें ऐसे फूल कहॉँ हैं। ऐसी गुड़िया उसने कभी देखी भी न होंगी। इन खयालों से उसके दिल में उमंग भर आयी और वह अपनी मोहिनी आवाज में एक गीत गाने लगी। सेठ जी दरवाजे पर खड़े इन पवित्र दृश्य का हार्दिक आनन्द उठा रहे थे। इतने में रोहिणी की मॉँ रुक्मिणी कपड़ों की एक पोटली लिये हुए आती दिखायी दी। रोहिणी ने खुशी से पागल होकर एक छलॉँग भरी और उसके पैरों से लिपट गयी। रुक्मिणी का चेहरा पीला था, आँखों में हसरत और बेकसी छिपी हुई थी, गुप्त चिंता का सजीव चित्र मालूम होती थी, जिसके लिए जिंदगी में कोई सहारा नहीं।
    मगर रोहिणी को जब उसने गोद में उठाकर प्यार से चूमा मो जरा देर के लिए उसकी ऑंखों में उन्मीद और जिंदगी की झलक दिखायी दी। मुरझाया हुआ फूल खिल गया। बोली—आज तू इतनी देर तक कहॉँ रही, मैं तुझे ढूँढ़ने पाठशाला गयी थी।
    रोहिणी ने हुमककर कहा—मैं मोटरकार पर बैठकर बाजार गयी थी। वहॉँ से बहुत अच्छी-अच्छी चीजें लायी हूँ। वह देखो कौन खड़ा है?
    मॉँ ने सेठ जी की तरफ ताका और लजाकर सिर झुका लिया।
    बरामदे में पहुँचते ही रोहिणी मॉँ की गोद से उतरकर सेठजी के पास गयी और अपनी मॉँ को यकीन दिलाने के लिए भोलेपन से बोली—क्यों, तुम मेरे बाप हो न?
    सेठ जी ने उसे प्यार करके कहा—हॉँ, तुम मेरी प्यारी बेटी हो।
    रोहिणी ने उनसे मुंह की तरफ याचना-भरी आँखों से देखकर कहा—अब तुम रोज यहीं रहा करोगे?
    सेठ जी ने उसके बाल सुलझाकर जवाब दिया—मैं यहॉँ रहूँगा तो काम कौन करेगा? मैं कभी-कभी तुम्हें देखने आया करूँगा, लेकिन वहॉँ से तुम्हारे लिए अच्छी-अच्छी चीजें भेजूँगा।
    रोहिणी कुछ उदास-सी हो गयी। इतने में उसकी मॉँ ने मकान का दरवाजा खोला ओर बड़ी फुर्ती से मैले बिछावन और फटे हुए कपड़े समेट कर कोने में डाल दिये कि कहीं सेठ जी की निगाह उन पर न पड़ जाए। यह स्वाभिमान स्त्रियों की खास अपनी चीज है।
    रुक्मिणी अब इस सोच में पड़ी थी कि मैं इनकी क्या खातिर-तवाजो करूँ। उसने सेठ जी का नाम सुना था, उसका पति हमेशा उनकी बड़ाई किया करता था। वह उनकी दया और उदारता की चर्चाएँ अनेकों बार सुन चुकी थी। वह उन्हें अपने मन का देवता समझा कतरी थी, उसे क्या उमीद थी कि कभी उसका घर भी उसके कदमों से रोशन होगा। लेकिन आज जब वह शुभ दिन संयोग से आया तो वह इस काबिल भी नहीं कि उन्हें बैठने के लिए एक मोढ़ा दे सके। घर में पान और इलायची भी नहीं। वह अपने आँसुओं को किसी तरह न रोक सकी।
    आखिर जब अंधेरा हो गया और पास के ठाकुरद्वारे से घण्टों और नगाड़ों की आवाजें आने लगीं तो उन्होंने जरा ऊँची आवाज में कहा—बाईजी, अब मैं जाता हूँ। मुझे अभी यहॉँ बहुत काम करना है। मेरी रोहिणी को कोई तकलीफ न हो। मुझे जब मौका मिलेगा, उसे देखने आऊँगा। उसके पालने-पोसने का काम मेरा है और मैं उसे बहुत खुशी से पूरा करूँगा। उसके लिए अब तुम कोई फिक्र मत करो। मैंने उसका वजीफा बॉँध दिया है और यह उसकी पहली किस्त है।
    यह कहकर उन्होंने अपना खूबसूरत बटुआ निकाला और रुक्मिणी के सामने रख दिया। गरीब औरत की आँखें में आँसू जारी थे। उसका जी बरबस चाहता था कि उसके पैरों को पकड़कर खूब रोये। आज बहुत दिनों के बाद एक सच्चे हमदर्द की आवाज उसके मन में आयी थी।
    जब सेठ जी चले तो उसने दोनों हाथों से प्रणाम किया। उसके हृदय की गहराइयों से प्रार्थना निकली—आपने एक बेबस पर दया की है, ईश्वर आपको इसका बदला दे।
    दूसरे दिन रोहिणी पाठशाला गई तो उसकी बॉँकी सज-धज आँखों में खुबी जाती थी। उस्तानियों ने उसे बारी-बारी प्यार किया और उसकी सहेलियॉँ उसकी एक-एक चीज को आश्चर्य से देखती और ललचाती थी। अच्छे कपड़ों से कुछ स्वाभिमान का अनुभव होता है। आज रोहिणी वह गरीब लड़की न रही जो दूसरों की तरफ विवश नेत्रों से देखा करती थी। आज उसकी एक-एक क्रिया से शैशवोचित गर्व और चंचलता टपकती थी और उसकी जबान एक दम के लिए भी न रुकती थी। कभी मोटर की तेजी का जिक्र था कभी बाजार की दिलचस्पियों का बयान, कभी अपनी गुड़ियों के कुशल-मंगल की चर्चा थी और कभी अपने बाप की मुहब्बत की दास्तान। दिल था कि उमंगों से भरा हुआ था।
    एक महीने बाद सेठ पुरुषोत्तमदास ने रोहिणी के लिए फिर तोहफे और रुपये रवाना किये। बेचारी विधवा को उनकी कृपा से जीविका की चिन्ता से छुट्टी मिली। वह भी रोहिणी के साथ पाठशाला आती और दोनों मॉँ-बेटियॉँ एक ही दरजे के साथ-साथ पढ़तीं, लेकिन रोहिणी का नम्बर हमेशा मॉँ से अव्वल रहा सेठ जी जब पूना की तरफ से निकलते तो रोहिणी को देखने जरूर आते और उनका आगमन उसकी प्रसन्नता और मनोरंजन के लिए महीनों का सामान इकट्ठा कर देता।
    इसी तरह कई साल गुजर गये और रोहिणी ने जवानी के सुहाने हरे-भरे मैदान में पैर रक्खा, जबकि बचपन की भोली-भाली अदाओं में एक खास मतलब और इरादों का दखल हो जाता है।
    रोहिणी अब आन्तरिक और बाह्य सौन्दर्य में अपनी पाठशाला की नाक थी। हाव-भाव में आकर्षक गम्भीरता, बातों में गीत का-सा खिंचाव और गीत का-सा आत्मिक रस था। कपड़ों में रंगीन सादगी, आँखों में लाज-संकोच, विचारों में पवित्रता। जवानी थी मगर घमण्ड और बनावट और चंचलता से मुक्त। उसमें एक एकाग्रता थी ऊँचे इरादों से पैदा होती है। स्त्रियोचित उत्कर्ष की मंजिलें वह धीरे-धीरे तय करती चली जाती थी।

----------


## Rajeev

३

सेठ जी के बड़े बेटे नरोत्तमदास कई साल तक अमेरिका और जर्मनी की युनिवर्सिटियों की खाक छानने के बाद इंजीनियरिंग विभाग में कमाल हासिल करके वापस आए थे। अमेरिका के सबसे प्रतिष्ठित कालेज में उन्होंने सम्मान का पद प्राप्त किया था। अमेरिका के अखबार एक हिन्दोस्तानी नौजवान की इस शानदार कामयाबी पर चकित थे। उन्हीं का स्वागत करने के लिए बम्बई में एक बड़ा जलसा किया गया था। इस उत्सव में शरीक होने के लिए लोग दूर-दूर से आए थे। सरस्वती पाठशाला को भी निमंत्रण मिला और रोहिणी को सेठानी जी ने विशेष रूप से आमंत्रित किया। पाठशाला में हफ्तों तैयारियॉँ हुई। रोहिणी को एक दम के लिए भी चैन न था। यह पहला मौका था कि उसने अपने लिए बहुत अच्छे-अच्छे कपड़े बनवाये। रंगों के चुनाव में वह मिठास थी, काट-छॉँट में वह फबन जिससे उसकी सुन्दरता चमक उठी। सेठानी कौशल्या देवी उसे लेने के लिए रेलवे स्टेशन पर मौजूद थीं। रोहिणी गाड़ी से उतरते ही उनके पैरों की तरफ झुकी लेकिन उन्होंने उसे छाती से लगा लिया और इस तरह प्यार किया कि जैसे वह उनकी बेटी है। वह उसे बार-बार देखती थीं और आँखों से गर्व और प्रेम टपक पड़ता था।
    इस जलसे के लिए ठीक समुन्दर के किनारे एक हरे-भरे सुहाने मैदान में एक लम्बा-चौड़ा शामियाना लगाया गया था। एक तरफ आदमियों का समुद्र उमड़ा हुआ था दूसरी तरफ समुद्र की लहरें उमड़ रही थीं, गोया वह भी इस खुशी में शरीक थीं।
    जब उपस्थित लोगों ने रोहिणी बाई के आने की खबर सुनी तो हजारों आदमी उसे देखने के लिए खड़े हो गए। यही तो वह लड़की है। जिसने अबकी शास्त्री की परीक्षा पास की है। जरा उसके दर्शन करने चाहिये। अब भी इस देश की स्त्रियों में ऐसे रतन मौजूद हैं। भोले-भाले देशप्रेमियों में इस तरह की बातें होने लगीं। शहर की कई प्रतिष्ठित महिलाओं ने आकर रोहिणी को गले लगाया और आपस में उसके सौन्दर्य और उसके कपड़ों की चर्चा होने लगी।
    आखिर मिस्टर पुरुषोत्तमदास तशरीफ लाए। हालॉँकि वह बड़ा शिष्ट और गम्भीर उत्सव था लेकिन उस वक्त दर्शन की उत्कंठा पागलपन की हद तक जा पहुँची थी। एक भगदड़-सी मच गई। कुर्सियों की कतारे गड़बड़ हो गईं। कोई कुर्सी पर खड़ा हुआ, कोई उसके हत्थों पर। कुछ मनचले लोगों ने शामियाने की रस्सियॉँ पकड़ीं और उन पर जा लटके कई मिनट तक यही तूफान मचा रहा। कहीं कुर्सियां टूटीं, कहीं कुर्सियॉँ उलटीं, कोई किसी के ऊपर गिरा, कोई नीचे। ज्यादा तेज लोगों में धौल-धप्पा होने लगा।
    तब बीन की सुहानी आवाजें आने लगीं। रोहिणी ने अपनी मण्डली के साथ देशप्रेम में डूबा हुआ गीत शुरू किया। सारे उपस्थित लोग बिलकुल शान्त थे और उस समय वह सुरीला राग, उसकी कोमलता और स्वच्छता, उसकी प्रभावशाली मधुरता, उसकी उत्साह भरी वाणी दिलों पर वह नशा-सा पैदा कर रही थी जिससे प्रेम की लहरें उठती हैं, जो दिल से बुराइयों को मिटाता है और उससे जिन्दगी की हमेशा याद रहने वाली यादगारें पैदा हो जाती हैं। गीत बन्द होने पर तारीफ की एक आवाज न आई। वहीं ताने कानों में अब तक गूँज रही थीं।
    गाने के बाद विभिन्न संस्थाओं की तरफ से अभिनन्दन पेश हुए और तब नरोत्तमदास लोगों को धन्यवाद देने के लिए खड़े हुए। लेकिन उनके भाषाण से लोगों को थोड़ी निराशा हुई। यों दोस्तो की मण्डली में उनकी वक्तृता के आवेग और प्रवाह की कोई सीमा न थी लेकिन सार्वजनिक सभा के सामने खड़े होते ही शब्द और विचार दोनों ही उनसे बेवफाई कर जाते थे। उन्होंने बड़ी-बड़ी मुश्किल से धन्यवाद के कुछ शब्द कहे और तब अपनी योग्यता की लज्जित स्वीकृति के साथ अपनी जगह पर आ बैठे। कितने ही लोग उनकी योग्यता पर ज्ञानियों की तरह सिर हिलाने लगे।
    अब जलसा खत्म होने का वक्त आया। वह रेशमी हार जो सरस्वती पाठशाला की ओर से भेजा गया था, मेज पर रखा हुआ था। उसे हीरो के गले में कौन डाले? प्रेसिडेण्ट ने महिलाओं की पंक्ति की ओर नजर दौड़ाई। चुनने वाली आँख रोहिणी पर पड़ी और ठहर गई। उसकी छाती धड़कने लगी। लेकिन उत्सव के सभापति के आदेश का पालन आवश्यक था। वह सर झुकाये हुए मेज के पास आयी और कॉँपते हाथों से हार को उठा लिया। एक क्षण के लिए दोनों की आँखें मिलीं और रोहिणी ने नरोत्तमदास के गले में हार डाल दिया।
    दूसरे दिन सरस्वती पाठशाला के मेहमान विदा हुए लेकिन कौशल्या देवी ने रोहिणी को न जाने दिया। बोली—अभी तुम्हें देखने से जी नहीं भरा, तुम्हें यहॉँ एक हफ्ता रहना होगा। आखिर मैं भी तो तुम्हारी मॉँ हूँ। एक मॉँ से इतना प्यार और दूसरी मॉँ से इतना अलगाव!
    रोहिणी कुछ जवाब न दे सकी।
    यह सारा हफ्ता कौशल्या देवी ने उसकी विदाई की तैयारियों में खर्च किया। सातवें दिन उसे विदा करने के लिए स्टेशन तक आयीं। चलते वक्त उससे गले मिलीं और बहुत कोशिश करने पर भी आँसुओं को न रोक सकीं। नरोत्तमदास भी आये थे। उनका चेहरा उदास था। कौशल्या ने उनकी तरफ सहानुभूतिपूर्ण आँखों से देखकर कहा—मुझे यह तो ख्याल ही न रहा, रोहिणी क्या यहॉँ से पूना तक अकेली जायेगी? क्या हर्ज है, तुम्हीं चले जाओ, शाम की गाड़ी से लौट आना।
    नरोत्तमदास के चेहरे पर खुशी की लहर दौड़ गयी, जो इन शब्दों में न छिप सकी—अच्छा, मैं ही चला जाऊँगा। वह इस फिक्र में थे कि देखें बिदाई की बातचीत का मौका भी मिलता है या नहीं। अब वह खूब जी भरकर अपना दर्दे दिल सुनायेंगे और मुमकिन हुआ तो उस लाज-संकोच को, जो उदासीनता के परदे में छिपी हुई है, मिटा देंगे।

----------


## Rajeev

४

रुक्मिणी को अब रोहिणी की शादी की फिक्र पैदा हुई। पड़ोस की औरतों में इसकी चर्चा होने लगी थी। लड़की इतनी सयानी हो गयी है, अब क्या बुढ़ापे में ब्याह होगा? कई जगह से बात आयी, उनमें कुछ बड़े प्रतिष्ठित घराने थे। लेकिन जब रुक्मिणी उन पैमानों को सेठजी के पास भेजती तो वे यही जवाब देते कि मैं खुद फिक्र में हूँ। रुक्मिणी को उनकी यह टाल-मटोल बुरी मालूम होती थी।
    रोहिणी को बम्बई से लौटे महीना भर हो चुका था। एक दिन वह पाठशाला से लौटी तो उसे अम्मा की चारपाई पर एक खत पड़ा हुआ मिला। रोहिणी पढ़ने लगी, लिखा था—बहन, जब से मैंने तुम्हारी लड़की को बम्बई में देखा है, मैं उस पर रीझ गई हूँ। अब उसके बगैर मुझे चैन नहीं है। क्या मेरा ऐसा भाग्य होगा कि वह मेरी बहू बन सके? मैं गरीब हूँ लेकिन मैंने सेठ जी को राजी कर लिया है। तुम भी मेरी यह विनती कबूल करो। मैं तुम्हारी लड़की को चाहे फूलों की सेज पर न सुला सकूँ, लेकिन इस घर का एक-एक आदमी उसे आँखों की पुतली बनाकर रखेगा। अब रहा लड़का। मॉँ के मुँह से लड़के का बखान कुछ अच्छा नहीं मालूम होता। लेकिन यह कह सकती हूँ कि परमात्मा ने यह जोड़ी अपनी हाथों बनायी है। सूरत में, स्वभाव में, विद्या में, हर दृष्टि से वह रोहिणी के योग्य है। तुम जैसे चाहे अपना इत्मीनान कर सकती हो। जवाब जल्द देना और ज्यादा क्या लिखूँ। नीचे थोड़े-से शब्दों में सेठजी ने उस पैगाम की सिफारिश की थी।
रोहिणी गालों पर हाथ रखकर सोचने लगी। नरोत्तमदास की तस्वीर उसकी आँखों के सामने आ खड़ी हुई। उनकी वह प्रेम की बातें, जिनका सिलसिला बम्बई से पूना तक नहीं टूटा था, कानों में गूंजने लगीं। उसने एक ठण्डी सॉँस ली और उदास होकर चारपाई पर लेट गई।

----------


## Rajeev

5

सरस्वती पाठशाला में एक बार फिर सजावट और सफाई के दृश्य दिखाई दे रहे हैं। आज रोहिणी की शादी का शुभ दिन। शाम का वक्त, बसन्त का सुहाना मौसम। पाठशाला के दारो-दीवार मुस्करा रहे हैं और हरा-भरा बगीचा फूला नहीं समाता।
    चन्द्रमा अपनी बारात लेकर पूरब की तरफ से निकला। उसी वक्त मंगलाचरण का सुहाना राग उस रूपहली चॉँदनी और हल्के-हल्के हवा के झोकों में लहरें मारने लगा। दूल्हा आया, उसे देखते ही लोग हैरत में आ गए। यह नरोत्तमदास थे।
    दूल्हा मण्डप के नीचे गया। रोहिणी की मॉँ अपने को रोक न सकी, उसी वक्त जाकर सेठ जी के पैर पर गिर पड़ी। रोहिणी की आँखों से प्रेम और आन्दद के आँसू बहने लगे।
    मण्डप के नीचे हवन-कुण्ड बना था। हवन शुरू हुआ, खुशबू की लपेटें हवा में उठीं और सारा मैदान महक गया। लोगों के दिलो-दिमाग में ताजगी की उमंग पैदा हुई।
    फिर संस्कार की बारी आई। दूल्हा और दुल्हन ने आपस में हमदर्दी; जिम्मेदारी और वफादारी के पवित्र शब्द अपनी जबानों से कहे। विवाह की वह मुबारक जंजीर गले में पड़ी जिसमें वजन है, सख्ती है, पाबन्दियॉँ हैं लेकिन वजन के साथ सुख और पाबन्दियों के साथ विश्वास है। दोनों दिलों में उस वक्त एक नयी, बलवान, आत्मिक शक्ति की अनुभूति हो रही थी।
    जब शादी की रस्में खत्म हो गयीं तो नाच-गाने की मजलिस का दौर आया। मोहक गीत गूँजने लगे। सेठ जी थककर चूर हो गए थे। जरा दम लेने के लिए बागीचे में जाकर एक बेंच पर बैठ गये। ठण्डी-ठण्डी हवा आ रही आ रही थी। एक नशा-सा पैदा करने वाली शान्ति चारों तरफ छायी हुई थी। उसी वक्त रोहिणी उनके पास आयी और उनके पैरों से लिपट गयी। सेठ जी ने उसे उठाकर गले से लगा लिया और हँसकर बोले—क्यों, अब तो तुम मेरी अपनी बेटी हो गयीं?
--जमाना, जून १९१४

----------


## Rajeev

कर्मों का फल

मुझे हमेशा आदमियों के परखने की सनक रही है और अनुभव के आधार पर कह सकता हूँ कि यह अध्ययन जितना मनोरंजक, शिक्षाप्रद और उदधाटनों से भरा हुआ है, उतना शायद और कोई अध्ययन न होगा। लेकिन अपने दोस्त लाला साईंदयाल से बहुत अर्से तक दोस्ती और बेतकल्लुफी के सम्बन्ध रहने पर भी मुझे उनकी थाह न मिली। मुझे ऐसे दुर्बल शरीर में ज्ञानियों की-सी शान्ति और संतोष देखकर आश्चर्य होता था जो एक़ नाजुक पौधे की तरह मुसीबतों के झोंकों में भी अचल और अटल रहता था। ज्यों वह बहुत ही मामूली दरजे का आदमी था जिसमें मानव कमजोरियों की कमी न थी। वह वादे बहुत करता था लेकिन उन्हें पूरा करने की जरूरत नहीं समझता था। वह मिथ्याभाषी न हो लेकिन सच्चा भी न था। बेमुरौवत न हो लेकिन उसकी मुरौवत छिपी रहती थी। उसे अपने कर्त्तव्य पर पाबन्द रखने के लिए दबाव ओर निगरानी की जरुरत थी, किफायतशारी के उसूलों से बेखबर, मेहनत से जी चुराने वाला, उसूलों का कमजोर, एक ढीला-ढाला मामूली आदमी था। लेकिन जब कोई मुसीबत सिर पर आ पड़ती तो उसके दिल में साहस और दृढ़ता की वह जबर्दस्त ताकत पैदा हो जाती थी जिसे शहीदों का गुण कह सकते हैं। उसके पास न दौलत थी न धार्मिक विश्वास, जो ईश्वर पर भरोसा करने और उसकी इच्छाओं के आगे सिर झुका देने का स्त्रोत है। एक छोटी-सी कपड़े की दुकान के सिवाय कोई जीविका न थी। ऐसी हालतों में उसकी हिम्मत और दृढ़ता का सोता कहॉँ छिपा हुआ है, वहॉँ तक मेरी अन्वेषण-दृष्टि नहीं पहुँचती थी।

----------


## Rajeev

२

बाप के मरते ही मुसीबतों ने उस पर छापा मारा कुछ थोड़ा-सा कर्ज विरासत में मिला जिसमें बराबर बढ़ते रहने की आश्चर्यजनक शक्ति छिपी हुई थी। बेचारे ने अभी बरसी से छुटकारा नहीं पाया था कि महाजन ने नालिश की और अदालत के तिलस्मी अहाते में पहुँचते ही यह छोटी-सी हस्ती इस तरह फूली जिस तरह मशक फलती है। डिग्री हुई। जो कुछ जमा-जथा थी; बर्तन-भॉँड़ें, हॉँडी-तवा, उसके गहरे पेट में समा गये। मकान भी न बचा। बेचारे मुसीबतों के मारे साईंदयाल का अब कहीं ठिकाना न था। कौड़ी-कौड़ी को मुहताज, न कहीं घर, न बार। कई-कई दिन फाके से गुजर जाते। अपनी तो खैर उन्हें जरा भी फिक्र न थी लेकिन बीवी थी, दो-तीन बच्चे थे, उनके लिए तो कोई-न-कोई फिक्र करनी पड़ती थी। कुनबे का साथ और यह बेसरोसामानी, बड़ा दर्दनाक दृश्य था। शहर से बाहर एक पेड़ की छॉँह में यह आदमी अपनी मुसीबत के दिन काट रहा था। सारे दिन बाजारों की खाक छानता। आह, मैंने एक बार उस रेलवे स्टेशन पर देखा। उसके सिर पर एक भारी बोझ था। उसका नाजुग, सुख-सुविधा में पला हुआ शरीर, पसीना-पसीना हो रहा था। पैर मुश्किल से उठते थे। दम फूल रहा था लेकिन चेहरे से मर्दाना हिम्मत और मजबूत इरादे की रोशनी टपकती थी। चेहरे से पूर्ण संतोष झलक रहा था। उसके चेहरे पर ऐसा इत्मीनान था कि जैसे यही उसका बाप-दादों का पेशा है। मैं हैरत से उसका मुंह ताकता रह गया। दुख में हमदर्दी दिखलाने की हिम्मत न हुई। कई महीने तक यही कैफियत रही। आखिरकार उसकी हिम्मत और सहनशक्ति उसे इस कठिन दुर्गम घाटी से बाहर निकल लायी।

----------


## Rajeev

३

थोड़े ही दिनों के बाद मुसीबतों ने फिर उस पर हमला किया। ईश्वर ऐसा दिन दुश्मन को भी न दिखलाये। मैं एक महीने के लिए बम्बई चला गया था, वहॉँ से लौटकर उससे मिलने गया। आह, वह दृश्य याद करके आज भी रोंगटे खड़े हो जाते हैं। ओर दिल डर से कॉँप उठता है। सुबह का वक्त था। मैंने दरवाजे पर आवाज दी और हमेशा की तरह बेतकल्लुफ अन्दर चला गया, मगर वहॉँ साईंदयाल का वह हँसमुख चेहरा, जिस पर मर्दाना हिम्मत की ताजगी झलकती थी, नजर न आया। मैं एक महीने के बाद उनके घर जाऊँ और वह आँखों से रोते लेकिन होंठों से हँसते दौड़कर मेरे गले लिपट न जाय! जरूर कोई आफत है। उसकी बीवी सिर झुकाये आयी और मुझे उसके कमरे में ले गयी। मेरा दिल बैठ गया। साईंदयाल एक चारपाई पर मैले-कुचैले कपड़े लपेटे, आँखें बन्द किये, पड़ा दर्द से कराह रहा था। जिस्म और बिछौने पर मक्खियों के गुच्छे बैठे हुए थे। आहट पाते ही उसने मेरी तरफ देखा। मेरे जिगर के टुकड़े हो गये। हड्डियों का ढॉँचा रह गया था। दुर्बलता की इससे ज्यादा सच्ची और करुणा तस्वीर नहीं हो सकती। उसकी बीवी ने मेरी तरफ निराशाभरी आँखों से देखा। मेरी आँसू भर आये। उस सिमटे हुए ढॉँचे में बीमारी को भी मुश्किल से जगह मिलती होगी, जिन्दगी का क्या जिक्र! आखिर मैंने धीरे पुकारा। आवाज सुनते ही वह बड़ी-बड़ी आँखें खुल गयीं लेकिन उनमें पीड़ा और शोक के आँसू न थे, सन्तोष और ईश्वर पर भरोसे की रोशनी थी और वह पीला चेहरा! आह, वह गम्भीर संतोष का मौन चित्र, वह संतोषमय संकल्प की सजीव स्मृति। उसके पीलेपन में मर्दाना हिम्मत की लाली झलकती थी। मैं उसकी सूरत देखकर घबरा गया। क्या यह बुझते हुए चिराग की आखिरी झलक तो नहीं है?
    मेरी सहमी हुई सूरत देखकर वह मुस्कराया और बहुत धीमी आवाज में बोला—तुम ऐसे उदास क्यों हो, यह सब मेरे कर्मों का फल है।

----------


## Rajeev

४

मगर कुछ अजब बदकिस्मत आदमी था। मुसीबतों को उससे कुछ खास मुहब्बत थी। किसे उम्मीद थी कि वह उस प्राणघातक रोग से मुक्ति पायेगा। डाक्टरों ने भी जवाब दे दिया था। मौत के मुंह से निकल आया। अगर भविष्य का जरा भी ज्ञान होता तो सबसे पहले मैं उसे जहर दे देता। आह, उस शोकपूर्ण घटना को याद करके कलेजा मुंह को आता है। धिककार है इस जिन्दगी पर कि बाप अपनी आँखों से अपनी इकलौते बेटे का शोक देखे।
    कैसा हँसमुख, कैसा खूबसूरत, होनहार लड़का था, कैसा सुशील, कैसा मधुरभाषी, जालिम मौत ने उसे छॉँट लिया। प्लेग की दुहाई मची हुई थी। शाम को गिल्टी निकली और सुबह को—कैसी मनहूस, अशुभ सुबह थी—वह जिन्दगी सबेरे के चिराग की तरह बुझ गयी। मैं उस वक्त उस बच्चे के पास बैठा हुआ था और साईंदयाल दीवार का सहारा लिए हुए खामोशा आसमान की तरफ देखता था। मेरी और उसकी आँखों के सामने जालिम और बेरहम मौत ने उस बचे को हमारी गोद से छीन लिया। मैं रोते हुए साईंदयाल के गले से लिपट गया। सारे घर में कुहराम मचा हुआ था। बेचारी मॉँ पछाड़ें खा रही थी, बहनें दौड-दौड़कर भाई की लाश से लिपटती थीं। और जरा देर के लिए ईर्ष्या ने भी समवेदना के आगे सिर झुका दिया था—मुहल्ले की औरतों को आँस बहाने के लिए दिल पर जोर डालने की जरूरत न थी।
    जब मेरे आँसू थमे तो मैंने साईंदयाल की तरफ देखा। आँखों में तो आँसू भरे हुए थे—आह, संतोष का आँखों पर कोई बस नहीं, लेकिन चेहरे पर मर्दाना दृढ़ता और समर्पण का रंग स्पष्ट था। इस दुख की बाढ़ और तूफानों मे भी शान्ति की नैया उसके दिल को डूबने से बचाये हुए थी।
    इस दृश्य ने मुझे चकित नहीं स्तम्भित कर दिया। सम्भावनाओं की सीमाएँ कितनी ही व्यापक हों ऐसी हृदय-द्रावक स्थिति में होश-हवास और इत्मीनान को कायम रखना उन सीमाओं से परे है। लेकिन इस दृष्टि से साईंदयाल मानव नहीं, अति-मानव था। मैंने रोते हुए कहा—भाईसाहब, अब संतोष की परीक्षा का अवसर है। उसने दृढ़ता से उत्तर दिया—हॉँ, यह कर्मों का फल है।
    मैं एक बार फिर भौंचक होकर उसका मुंह ताकने लगा।

----------


## Rajeev

५

लेकिन साईंदयाल का यह तपस्वियों जैसा धैर्य और ईश्वरेच्छा पर भरोसा अपनी आँखों से देखने पर भी मेरे दिल में संदेह बाकी थे। मुमकिन है, जब तक चोट ताजी है सब्र का बाँध कायम रहे। लेकिन उसकी बुनियादें हिल गयी हैं, उसमें दरारें पड़ गई हैं। वह अब ज्यादा देर तक दुख और शोक की जहरों का मुकाबला नहीं कर सकता।
    क्या संसार की कोई दुर्घटना इतनी हृदयद्रावक, इतनी निर्मम, इतनी कठोर हो सकता है! संतोष और दृढ़ता और धैर्य और ईश्वर पर भरोसा यह सब उस आँधी के समान घास-फूस से ज्यादा नहीं। धार्मिक विश्वास तो क्या, अध्यात्म तक उसके सामने सिर झुका देता है। उसके झोंके आस्था और निष्ठा की जड़ें हिला देते हैं।
    लेकिन मेरा अनुमान गलत निकला। साईंदयाल ने धीरज को हाथ से न जाने दिया। वह बदस्तूर जिन्दगी के कामों में लग गया। दोस्तों की मुलाकातें और नदी के किनारे की सैर और तफरीह और मेलों की चहल-पहल, इन दिलचस्पियों में उसके दिल को खींचने की ताकत अब भी बाकी थी। मैं उसकी एक-एक क्रिया को, एक-एक बात को गौर से देखता और पढ़ता। मैंने दोस्ती के नियम-कायदों को भुलाकर उसे उस हालत में देखा जहॉँ उसके विचारों के सिवा और कोई न था। लेकिन उस हालत में भी उसके चेहरे पर वही पुरूषोचित धैर्य था और शिकवे-शिकायत का एक शब्द भी उसकी जबान पर नहीं आया।

----------


## Rajeev

६

इसी बीच मेरी छोटी लड़की चन्द्रमुखी निमोनिया की भेंट चढ़ गयी। दिन के धंधे से फुरसत पाकर जब मैं घर पर आता और उसे प्यार से गोद में उठा    लेता तो मेरे हृदय को जो आनन्द और आत्मिक शक्ति मिलती थी, उसे शब्दों में नहीं व्यक्त कर सकता। उसकी अदाएँ सिर्फ दिल को लुभानेवाली नहीं गम को भुलानेवाली हैं। जिस वक्त वह हुमककर मेरी गोद में आती तो मुझे तीनों लोक की संपत्ति मिल जाती थी। उसकी शरारतें कितनी मनमोहक थीं। अब हुक्के में मजा नहीं रहा, कोई चिलम को गिरानेवाला नहीं! खाने में मजा नहीं आता, कोई थाली के पास बैठा हुआ उस पर हमला करनेवाला नहीं! मैं उसकी लाश को गोद में लिये बिलख-बिलखकर रो रहा था। यही जी चाहता था कि अपनी जिन्दगी का खात्मा कर दूँ। यकायक मैंने साईंदयाल को आते देखा। मैंने फौरन आँसू पोंछ डाले और उस नन्हीं-सी जान को जमीन पर लिटाकर बाहर निकल आया। उस धैर्य और संतोष के देवता ने मेरी तरफ संवेदनशील की आँखों से देखा और मेरे गले से लिपटकर रोने लगा। मैंने कभी उसे इस तरह चीखें मारकर रोते नहीं देखा। रोते-रोते उसी हिचकियॉँ बंध गयीं, बेचैनी से बेसुध और बेहार हो गया। यह वही आदमी है जिसका इकलौता बेटा मरा और माथे पर बल नहीं आया। यह कायापलट क्यों?

----------


## Rajeev

७

इस शोक पूर्ण घटना के कई दिन बाद जबकि दुखी दिल सम्हलने लगा, एक रोज हम दोनों नदी की सैर को गये। शाम का वक्त था। नदी कहीं सुनहरी, कहीं नीली, कहीं काली, किसी थके हुए मुसाफिर की तरह धीरे-धीरे बह रही थी। हम दूर जाकर एक टीले पर बैठ गये लेकिन बातचीत करने को जी न चाहता था। नदी के मौन प्रवाह ने हमको भी अपने विचारों में डुबो दिया। नदी की लहरें विचारों की लहरों को पैदा कर देती हैं। मुझे ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि प्यारी चन्द्रमुखी लहरों की गोद में बैठी मुस्करा रही है। मैं चौंक पड़ा ओर अपने आँसुओं को छिपाने के लिए नदी में मुंह धोने लगा। साईंदयाल ने कहा—भाईसाहब, दिल को मजबूत करो। इस तरह कुढ़ोगे तो जरूर बीमार हो जाओगे।
    मैंने जवाब दिया—ईश्वर ने जितना संयम तुम्हें दिया है, उसमें से थोड़ा-सा मुझे भी दे दो, मेरे दिल में इतनी ताकत कहॉँ।
    साईंदयाल मुस्कराकर मेरी तरफ ताकने लगे।
    मैंने उसी सिलसिले में कहा—किताबों में तो दृढ़ता और संतोष की बहुत-सी कहानियॉँ पढ़ी हैं मगर सच मानों कि तुम जैसा दृढ़, कठिनाइयों में सीधा खड़ा रहने वाला आदमी आज तक मेरी नजर से नहीं गुजरा। तुम जानते हो कि मुझे मानव स्वभाव के अध्ययन का हमेशा से शौक है लेकिन मेरे अनुभव में तुम अपनी तरह के अकेले आदमी हो। मैं यह न मानूँगा कि तुम्हारे दिल में दर्द और घुलावट नहीं है। उसे मैं अपनी आँखों से देख चुका हूँ। फिर इस ज्ञानियों जैसे संतोष और शान्ति का रहस्य तुमने कहॉँ छिपा रक्खा है? तुम्हें इस समय यह रहस्य मुझसे कहना पड़ेगा।
    साईंदयाल कुछ सोच-विचार में पड़ गया और जमीन की तरफ ताकते हुए बोला—यह कोई रहस्य नहीं, मेरे कर्मों का फल है।
    यह वाक्य मैंने चौथी बार उसकी जबान से सुना और बोला—जिन, कर्मों का फल ऐसा शक्तिदायक है, उन कर्मों की मुझे भी कुछ दीक्षा दो। मैं ऐसे फलों से क्यों वंचित रहूँ।
    साईंदयाल ने व्याथापूर्ण स्वर में कहा—ईश्वर न करे कि तुम ऐसा कर्म करो और तुम्हारी जिन्दगी पर उसका काला दाग लगे। मैंने जो कुछ किया है, व मुझे ऐसा लज्जाजनक और ऐसा घृणित मालूम होता है कि उसकी मुझे जो कुछ सजा मिले, मैं उसे खुशी के साथ झेलने को तैयार हूँ। आह! मैंने एक ऐसे पवित्र खानदान को, जहॉँ मेरा विश्वास और मेरी प्रतिष्ठा थी, अपनी वासनाओं की गन्दगी में लिथेड़ा और एक ऐसे पवित्र हृदय को जिसमें मुहब्बत का दर्द था, जो सौन्दर्य-वाटिका की एक अनोखी-नयी खिली हुई कली थी, और सच्चाई थी, उस पवित्र हृदय में मैंने पाप और विश्वासघात का बीज हमेशा के लिएबो दिया। यह पाप है जो मुझसे हुआ है और उसका पल्ला उन मुसीबतों से बहुत भारी है जो मेरे ऊपर अब तक पड़ी हैं या आगे चलकर पडेंगी। कोई सजा, कोई दुख, कोई क्षति उसका प्रायश्चित नहीं कर सकती।
    मैंने सपने में भी न सोचा था कि साईंदयाल अपने विश्वासों में इतना दृढ़ है। पाप हर आदमी से होते हैं, हमारा मानव जीवन पापों की एक लम्बी सूची है, वह कौन-सा दामन है जिस पर यह काले दाग न हों। लेकिन कितने ऐसे आदमी हैं जो अपने कर्मों की सजाओं को इस तरह उदारतापूर्वक मुस्कराते हुए झेलने के लिए तैयार हों। हम आग में कूदते हैं लेकिन जलने के लिए तैयार नहीं होते।
    मैं साईंदयाल को हमेशा इज्जत की निगाह से देखता हूँ, इन बातों को सुनकर मेरी नजरों में उसकी इज्जत तिगुनी हो गयी। एक मामूली दुनियादार आदमी के सीने में एक फकीर का दिल छिपा हुआ था जिसमें ज्ञान की ज्योति चमकती थी। मैंने उसकी तरफ श्रद्धापूर्ण आँखों से देखा और उसके गले से लिपटकर बोला—साईंदयाल, अब तक मैं तुम्हें एक दृढ़ स्वभाव का आदमी समझता था, लेकिन आज मालूम हुआ कि तुम उन पवित्र आत्माओं में हो, जिनका अस्तित्व संसार के लिए वरदान है। तुम ईश्वर के सच्चे भक्त हो और मैं तुम्हारे पैरों पर सिर झुकाता हूँ।
—उर्दू ‘प्रेम पचीसी’ से

----------


## Rajeev

सभ्यता का रहस्य

यों तो मेरी समझ में दुनिया की एक हजार एक बातें नहीं आती—जैसे लोग प्रात:काल उठते ही बालों पर छुरा क्यों चलाते हैं ? क्या अब पुरुषों में भी इतनी नजाकत आ गयी है कि बालों का बोझ उनसे नहीं सँभलता ? एक साथ ही सभी पढ़े-लिखे आदमियों की आँखें क्यों इतनी कमजोर हो गयी है ? दिमाग की कमजोरी ही इसका कारण है या और कुछ? लोग खिताबों के पीछे क्यों इतने हैरान होते हैं ? इत्यादि—लेकिन इस समय मुझे इन बातों से मतलब नहीं। मेरे मन में एक नया प्रश्न उठ रहा है और उसका जवाब मुझे कोई नहीं देता। प्रश्न यह है कि सभ्य कौन है और असभ्य कौन ? सभ्यता के लक्षण क्या हैं ? सरसरी नजर से देखिए, तो इससे ज्यादा आसान और कोई सवाल ही न होगा। बच्चा-बच्चा इसका समाधान कर सकता है। लेकिन जरा गौर से देखिए, तो प्रश्न इतना आसान नहीं जान पड़ता। अगर कोट-पतलून पहनना, टाई-हैट कालर लगाना, मेज पर बैठकर खाना खाना, दिन में तेरह बार कोको या चाय पीना और सिगार पीते हुए चलना सभ्यता है, तो उन गोरों को भी सभ्य कहना पड़ेगा, जो सड़क पर बैठकर शाम को कभी-कभी टहलते नजर आते हैं; शराब के नशे से आँखें सुर्ख, पैर लड़खड़ाते हुए, रास्ता चलनेवालों को अनायास छेड़ने की धुन ! क्या उन गोरों को सभ्य कहा जा सकता है ? कभी नहीं। तो यह सिद्ध हुआ कि सभ्यता कोई और ही चीज है, उसका देह से इतना सम्बन्ध नहीं है जितना मन से।

----------


## Rajeev

2

मेरे इने-गिने मित्रों में एक राय रतनकिशोर भी हैं। आप बहुत ही सहृदय, बहुत ही उदार, बहुत शिक्षित और एक बड़े ओहदेदार हैं। बहुत अच्छा वेतन पाने पर भी उनकी आमदनी खर्च के लिए काफी नहीं होती। एक चौथाई वेतन तो बँगले ही की भेंट हो जाती है। इसलिए आप बहुधा चिंतित रहते हैं। रिश्वत तो नहीं लेते—कम-से-कम मैं नहीं जानता, हालाँकि कहने वाले कहते हैं—लेकिन इतना जानता हूँ कि वह भत्ता बढ़ाने के लिए दौरे पर बहुत रहते हैं, यहाँ तक कि इसके लिए हर साल बजट  की किसी दूसरे मद से रुपये निकालने पड़ते हैं। उनके अफसर कहते हैं, इतने दौरे क्यों करते हो, तो जवाब देते हैं, इस जिले का काम ही ऐसा है कि जब तक खूब दौरे न किए जाएँ रिआया शांत नहीं रह सकती। लेकिन मजा तो यह है कि राय साहब उतने दौरे वास्तव में नहीं करते, जितने कि अपने रोजनामचे में लिखते हैं। उनके पड़ाव शहर से पचास मील पर होते हैं। खेमे वहॉँ गड़े रहते हैं, कैंप के अमले वहाँ पड़े रहते हैं और राय साहब घर पर मित्रों के साथ गप-शप करते रहते हैं, पर किसी की मजाल है कि राय साहब की नेकनीयती पर सन्देह कर सके। उनके सभ्य पुरुष होने में किसी को शंका नहीं हो सकती। 
    एक दिन मैं उनसे मिलने गया। उस समय वह अपने घसियारे दमड़ी को डाँट रहे थे। दमड़ी रात-दिन का नौकर था, लेकिन घर रोटी खाने जाया करता था। उसका घर थोड़ी ही दूर पर एक गाँव में था। कल रात को किसी कारण से यहाँ न आ सका। इसलिए डाँट पड़ रही थी। 
    राय साहब—जब हम तुम्हें रात-दिन के लिए रखे हुए हैं, तो तुम घर पर क्यों रहे ? कल के पैसे कट जायेंगे। 
    दमड़ी—हजूर, एक मेहमान आ गये थे, इसी से न आ सका। 
    राय साहब—तो कल के पैसे उसी मेहमान से लो। 
    दमड़ी—सरकार, अब कभी ऐसी खता न होगी। 
    राय साहब—बक-बक मत करो। 
    दमड़ी—हजूर......
    राय साहब—दो रुपये जुरमाना। 
    दमड़ी रोता चला गया। रोजा बख्शाने आया था, नमाज़ गले पड़ गयी। दो रुपये जुरमाना ठुक गया। खता यही थी कि बेचारा कसूर माफ कराना चाहता था। 
    यह एक रात को गैरहाज़िर होने की सजा थी ! बेचारा दिन-भर का काम कर चुका था, रात को यहाँ सोया न था, उसका दण्ड ! और घर बैठे भत्ते उड़ानेवाले को कोई नहीं पूछता ! कोई दंड नहीं देता। दंड तो मिले और ऐसा मिले कि जिंदगी-भर याद रहे; पर पकड़ना तो मुश्किल है। दमड़ी भी अगर होशियार होता, तो जरा रात रहे आकर कोठरी में सो जाता। फिर किसे खबर होती कि वह रात को कहाँ रहा। पर गरीब इतना चंट न था।

----------


## Rajeev

3

दमड़ी के पास कुल छ: बिस्वे जमीन थी। पर इतने ही प्राणियों का खर्च भी था। उसके दो लड़के, दो लड़कियाँ और स्त्री, सब खेती में लगे रहते थे, फिर भी पेट की रोटियाँ नहीं मयस्सर होती थीं। इतनी जमीन क्या सोना उगल देती ! अगर सब-के-सब घर से निकल मजदूरी करने लगते, तो आराम से रह सकते थे; लेकिन मौरूसी किसान मजदूर कहलाने का अपमान न सह सकता था। इस बदनामी से बचने के लिए दो बैल बाँध रखे थे ! उसके वेतन का बड़ा भाग बैलों के दाने-चारे ही में उड़ जाता था। ये सारी तकलीफें मंजूर थीं, पर खेती छोड़कर मजदूर बन जाना मंजूर न था। किसान की जो प्रतिष्ठा है, वह कहीं मजदूर की हो सकती है, चाहे वह रुपया रोज ही क्यों न कमाये ? किसानी के साथ मजदूरी करना इतने अपमान की बात नहीं, द्वार पर बँधे हुए बैल हुए बैल उसकी मान-रक्षा किया करते हैं, पर बैलों को बेचकर फिर कहाँ मुँह दिखलाने की जगह रह सकती है !
    एक दिन राय साहब उसे सरदी से काँपते देखकर बोले—कपड़े क्यों नहीं बनवाता ? काँप क्यों रहा है ?
    दमड़ी—सरकार, पेट की रोटी तो पूरा ही नहीं पड़ती, कपड़े कहाँ से बनवाऊँ ?
    राय साहब—बैलों को बेच क्यों नहीं डालता ? सैकड़ों बार समझा चुका, लेकिन न-जाने क्यों इतनी मोटी-सी बात तेरी समझ में नहीं आती। 
    दमड़ी—सरकार, बिरादरी में कहीं मुँह दिखाने लायक न रहूँगा। लड़की की सगाई न हो पायेगी, टाट बाहर कर दिया जाऊँगा। 
    राय साहब—इन्हीं हिमाकतों से तुम लोगों की यह दुर्गति हो रही है। ऐसे आदमियों पर दया करना भी पाप है। (मेरी तरफ फिर कर) क्यों मुंशीजी, इस पागलपन का भी कोई इलाज है ? जाड़ों मर रहे हैं, पर दरवाजे पर बैल जरूर बाँधेंगे।
    मैंने कहा—जनाब, यह तो अपनी-अपनी समझ है।
    राय साहब—ऐसी समझ को दूर से सलाम कीजिए। मेरे यहॉं कई पुश्तों से जन्माष्टमी का उत्सव मनाया जाता था। कई हजार रुपयों पर पानी फिर जाता था। गाना होता था; दावतें होती थीं, रिश्तेदारों को न्योते दिये जाते थे, गरीबों को कपड़े बाँटे जाते थे। वालिद साहब के बाद पहले ही साल मैंने उत्सव बन्द कर दिया। फायदा क्या ? मुफ्त में चार-पाँच हजार की चपत खानी पड़ती थी। सारे कसबे में वावेला मचा, आवाजें कसी गयीं, किसी ने नास्तिक कहा, किसी ने ईसाई बनाया लेकिन यहाँ इन बातों की क्या परवा ! आखिर थोड़े ही दिनों में सारा कोलाहल शान्त हो गया। अजी, बड़ी दिल्लगी थी। कसबे में किसी के यहाँ शादी हो, लकड़ी मुझसे ले ! पुश्तों से यह रस्म चली आती थी। वालिद तो दूसरों से दरख्त मोल लेकर इस रस्म को निभाते थे। थी हिमाकत या नहीं ? मैंने फौरन लकड़ी देना बन्द कर दिया। इस पर भी लोग बहुत रोये-धोये, लेकिन दूसरों का रोना-धोना सुनूँ, या अपना फायदा देखूँ। लकड़ी से कम-से-कम 500)रुपये सलाना की बचत हो गयी। अब कोई भूलकर भी इन चीजों के लिए दिक करने नहीं आता। 
    मेरे दिल में फिर सवाल पैदा हुआ, दोनों में कौन सभ्य है, कुल-प्रतिष्ठा पर प्राण देनेवाले मूर्ख दमड़ी; या धन पर कुल-मर्यादा को बलि देनेवाले राय रतन किशोर !

----------


## Rajeev

4

राय साहब के इजलास में एक बड़े मार्के का मुकदमा पेश था। शहर का एक रईस खून के मामले में फँस गया था। उसकी जमानत के लिए राय साहब की खुशामदें होने लगीं। इज्जत की बात थी। रईस साहब का हुक्म था कि चाहे रियासत बिक जाय, पर इस मुकदमे से बेदाग निकल जाऊँ। डालियॉँ लगाई गयीं, सिफारिशें पहुँचाई गयीं, पर राय साहब पर कोई असर न हुआ। रईस के आदमियों को प्रत्यक्ष रूप से रिश्वत की चर्चा करने की हिम्मत न पड़ती थी। आखिर जब कोई बस न चला, तो रईस की स्त्री से मिलकर सौदा पटाने की ठानी। 
    रात के दस बजे थे। दोनों महिलाओं में बातें होने लगीं। 20 हजार की बातचीत थी ! राय साहब की पत्नी तो इतनी खुश हुईं  कि उसी वक्त राय साहब के पास दौड़ी हुई आयी और कहनें लगी—ले लो, ले लो 
    राय साहब ने कहा—इतनी बेसब्र न हो। वह तुम्हें अपने दिल में क्या समझेंगी ? कुछ अपनी इज्जत का भी खयाल है या नहीं ? माना कि रकम बड़ी है और इससे मैं एकबारगी तुम्हारी आये दिन की फरमायशों से मुक्त हो जाऊँगा, लेकिन एक सिविलियन की इज्जत भी तो कोई मामूली चीज नहीं है। तुम्हें पहले बिगड़कर कहना चाहिए था कि मुझसे ऐसी बेदूदी बातचीत करनी हो, तो यहाँ से चली जाओ। मैं अपने कानों से नहीं सुनना चाहती। 
    स्त्री—यह तो मैंने पहले ही किया, बिगड़कर खूब खरी-खोटी सुनायीं। क्या इतना भी नहीं जानती ? बेचारी मेरे पैरों पर सर रखकर रोने लगी। 
    राय साहब—यह कहा था कि राय साहब से कहूँगी, तो मुझे कच्चा ही चबा जायेंगे ?
    यह कहते हुए राय साहब ने गदगद होकर पत्नी को गले लगा लिया। 
    स्त्री—अजी, मैं न-जाने ऐसी कितनी ही बातें कह चुकी, लेकिन किसी तरह टाले नहीं टलती। रो-रोकर जान दे रही है।
    राय साहब—उससे वादा तो नहीं कर लिया ?
    स्त्री—वादा ? मैं रुपये लेकर सन्दूक में रख आयी। नोट थे। 
    राय साहब—कितनी जबरदस्त अहमक हो, न मालूम ईश्वर तुम्हें कभी समझ भी देगा या नहीं।
    स्त्री—अब क्या देगा ? देना होता, तो दे न दी होती। 
    राय साहब—हाँ मालूम तो ऐसा ही होता है। मुझसे कहा तक नहीं और रुपये लेकर सन्दूक में दाखिल कर लिए ! अगर किसी तरह बात खुल जाय, तो कहीं का न रहूँ। 
    स्त्री—तो भाई, सोच लो। अगर कुछ गड़बड़ हो, तो मैं जाकर रुपये लौटा दूँ। 
    राय साहब—फिर वही हिमाकत ! अरे, अब तो जो कुछ होना था, हो चुका। ईश्वर पर भरोसा करके जमानत लेनी पड़ेगी। लेकिन तुम्हारी हिमाकत में शक नहीं। जानती हो, यह साँप के मुँह में उँगली डालना है। यह भी जानती हो कि मुझे ऐसी बातों से कितनी नफरत है, फिर भी बेसब्र हो जाती हो। अबकी बार तुम्हारी हिमाकत से मेरा व्रत टूट रहा है। मैंने दिल में ठान लिया था कि अब इस मामले में हाथ न डालूँगा, लेकिन तुम्हारी हिमाकत के मारे जब मेरी कुछ चलने भी पाये ?     
    स्त्री—मैं जाकर लौटाये देती हूँ।
राय साहब—और मैं जाकर जहर खाये लेता हूँ। 
    इधर तो स्त्री-पुरुष में यह अभिनय हो रहा था, उधर दमड़ी उसी वक्त अपने गाँव के मुखिया के खेत से जुआर काट रहा था। आज वह रात-भर की छुट्टी लेकर घर गया था। बैलों के लिए चारे का एक तिनका भी नहीं है। अभी वेतन मिलने में कई दिन की देर थी, मोल ले न सकता था। घर वालों ने दिन को कुछ घास छीलकर खिलायी तो थी, लेकिन ऊँट के मुँह में जीरा। उतनी घास से क्या हो सकता था। दोनों बैल भूखे खड़े थे। दमड़ी को देखते ही दोनों पूँछें खड़ी करके हुँकारने लगे। जब वह पास गया तो दोनों उसकी हथेलियाँ चाटने लगे। बेचारा दमड़ी मन मसोसकर रह गया। सोचा, इस वक्त तो कुछ हो नहीं सकता, सबेरे किसी से कुछ उधार लेकर चारा लाऊँगा। 
    लेकिन जब ग्यारह बजे रात उसकी आँखें खुलीं, तो देखा कि दोनों बैल अभी तक नाँद पर खड़े हैं। चाँदनी रात थी, दमड़ी को जान पड़ा कि दोनों उसकी ओर उपेक्षा और याचना की दृष्टि से देख रहे हैं। उनकी क्षुधा-वेदना देखकर उसकी आँखें सजल हो आयीं। किसान को अपने बैल अपने लड़कों की तरह प्यारे होते हैं। वह उन्हें पशु नहीं, अपना मित्र और सहायक समझता। बैलों को भूखे खड़े देखकर नींद आँखों से भाग गयी। कुछ सोचता हुआ उठा। हँसिया निकाली और चारे की फिक्र में चला। गाँव के बाहर बाजरे और जुआर के खेत खड़े थे। दमड़ी के हाथ काँपने लगे। लेकिन बैलों की याद ने उसे उत्तेजित कर दिया। चाहता, तो कई बोझ काट सकता था; लेकिन वह चोरी करते हुए भी चोर न था। उसने केवल उतना ही चारा काटा, जितना बैलों को रात-भर के लिए काफी हो। सोचा, अगर किसी ने देख भी लिया, तो उससे कह दूँगा, बैल भूखे थे, इसलिए काट लिया। उसे विश्वास था कि थोड़े-से चारे के लिए कोई मुझे पकड़ नहीं सकता। मैं कुछ बेचने के लिए तो काट नहीं रहा हूँ; फिर ऐसा निर्दयी कौन है, जो मुझे पकड़ ले। बहुत करेगा, अपने दाम ले लेगा। उसने बहुत सोचा। चारे का थोड़ा होना ही उसे चोरी के अपराध से बचाने को काफी था। चोर उतना काटता, जितना उससे उठ सकता। उसे किसी के फायदे और नुकसान से क्या मतलब ? गाँव के लोग दमड़ी को चारा लिये जाते देखकर बिगड़ते जरूर, पर कोई चोरी के इलजाम में न फँसाता, लेकिन संयोग से हल्के के थाने का सिपाही उधर जा निकला। वह पड़ोस के एक बनिये के यहाँ जुआ होने की खबर पाकर कुछ ऐंठने की टोह में आया था। दमड़ी को चारा सिर पर उठाते देखा, तो सन्देह हुआ। इतनी रात गये कौन चारा काटता है ? हो न हो, कोई चोरी से काट रहा है, डाँटकर बोला—कौन चारा लिए जाता है ? खड़ा रह!
    दमड़ी ने चौककर पीछे देखा, तो पुलिस का सिपाही ! हाथ-पाँव फूल गये, काँपते हुए बोला—हुजूर, थोड़ा ही-सा काटा है, देख लीजिए।
    सिपाही—थोड़ा काटा हो या बहुत, है तो चोरी। खेत किसका है ?
    दमड़ी—बलदेव महतो का।
    सिपाही ने समझा था, शिकार फँसा, इससे कुछ ऐंठँगा; लेकिन वहाँ क्या रखा था। पकड़कर गाँव में लाया और जब वहाँ भी कुछ हत्थे चढ़ता न दिखाई दिया तो थाने ले गया। थानेदार ने चालान कर दिया। मुकदमा राय साहब ही के इजलास में पेश किया। 
    राय साहब ने दमड़ी को फँसे हुए देखा, तो हमदर्दी के बदले कठोरता से काम लिया। बोले—यह मेरी बदनामी की बात है। तेरा क्या बिगड़ा, साल-छ: महीने की सजा हो जायेगी, शर्मिन्दा तो मुझे होना पड़ रहा है ! लोग यही तो कहते होंगे कि राय साहब के आदमी ऐसे बदमाश और चोर हैं। तू मेरा नौकर न होता, तो मैं हलकी सजा देता; लेकिन तू मेरा नौकर है, इसलिए कड़ी-से-कड़ी सजा दूँगा। मैं यह नहीं सुन सकता कि राय साहब ने अपने नौकर के साथ रिआयत की। 
    यह कहकर राय साहब ने दमड़ी को छ: महीने की सख्त कैद का हुक्म सुना दिया।
    उसी दिन उन्होंने खून के मुकदमे में जमानत ले ली। मैंने दोनों वृत्तान्त सुने और मेरे दिल में यह ख्याल और भी पक्का हो गया कि सभ्यता केवल हुनर के साथ ऐब करने का नाम है। आप बुरे-से-बुरा काम करें, लेकिन अगर आप उस पर परदा डाल सकते हैं, तो आप सभ्य हैं, सज्जन हैं, जेन्टिलमैन हैं। अगर आप में यह सिफ़त नहीं तो आप असभ्य हैं, गँवार हैं, बदमाश हैं। यह सभ्यता का रहस्य है !

----------


## Rajeev

समस्या

मेरे दफ्तर में चार चपरासी हैं। उनमें एक का नाम गरीब है। वह बहुत ही सीधा, बड़ा आज्ञाकारी, अपने काम में चौकस रहने वाला, घुड़कियाँ खाकर चुप रह जानेवाला यथा नाम तथा गुण वाला मनुष्य है।मुझे इस दफ्तर में साल-भर होते हैं, मगर मैंने उसे एक दिन के लिए भी गैरहाजिर नहीं पाया। मैं उसे 9 बजे दफ्तर में अपनी फटी दरी पर बैठे हुए देखने का ऐसा आदी हो गया हूँ कि मानो वह भी उसी इमारत का कोई अंग है। इतना सरल है कि किसी की बात टालना नहीं जाना। एक मुसलमान है। उससे सारा दफ्तर डरता है, मालूम नहीं क्यों ? मुझे तो इसका कारण सिवाय उसकी बड़ी-बड़ी बातों के और कुछ नहीं मालूम होता। उसके कथनानुसार उसके चचेरे भाई रामपुर रियासत में काजी हैं, फूफा टोंक की रियासत में कोतवाल हैं। उसे सर्वसम्मति ने ‘काजी-साहेब’ की उपाधि दे रखी है। शेष दो महाशय जाति के ब्राह्मण हैं। उनके आशीर्वादों का मूल्य उनके काम से कहीं अधिक है। ये तीनों कामचोर, गुस्ताख और आलसी हैं। कोई छोटा-सा काम करने को भी कहिए तो बिना नाक-भौं सिकोड़े नहीं करते। क्लर्कों को तो कुछ समझते ही नहीं ! केवल बड़े बाबू से कुछ दबते हैं, यद्यपि कभी-कभी उनसे झगड़ बैठते हैं। मगर इन सब दुर्गुणों के होते हुए भी दफ्तर में किसी की मिट्टी इतनी खराब नही है, जितनी बेचारे गरीब की। तरक्की का अवसर आया है, तो ये तीनों मार ले जाते हैं, गरीब को कोई पूछता भी नहीं। और सब दस-दस पाते हैं, वह अभी छ: ही में पड़ा हुआ है। सुबह से शाम तक उसके पैर एक क्षण के लिए भी नहीं टिकते—यहाँ तक कि तीनों चपरासी उस पर हुकूमत जताते हैं और ऊपर की आमदनी में तो उस बेचारे का कोई भाग ही नहीं। तिस पर भी दफ्तर के सब कर्मचारी—दफ्तरी से लेकर बाबू तक सब—उससे चिढ़ते हैं। उसकी कितनी ही बार शिकायतें हो चुकी हैं, कितनी ही बार जुर्माना हो चुका है और डाँट-डपट तो नित्य ही हुआ करती है। इसका रहस्य कुछ मेरी समझ में न आता था। हाँ, मुझे उस पर दया अवश्य आती थी, और आपने व्यवहार से मैं यह दिखाना चाहता था कि मेरी दृष्टि में उसका आदर चपरासियों से कम नहीं। यहाँ  तक कि कई बार मैं उसके पीछे अन्य कर्मचारियों से लड़ भी चुका हूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

2

एक दिन बड़े बाबू ने गरीब से अपनी मेज साफ करने को कहा। वह तुरन्त मेज साफ करने लगा। दैवयोग से झाड़न का झटका लगा, तो दावात उलट गयी और रोशनाई मेज पर फैल गयी। बड़े बाबू यह देखते ही जामे से बाहर हो गये। उसके कान पकड़कर खूब ऐंठे और भारतवर्ष की सभी प्रचलित भाषाओं से दुर्वचन चुन-चुनकर उसे सुनाने लगे। बेचारा गरीब आँखों में आँसू भरे चुपचाप मूर्तिवत् खड़ा सुनता था, मानो उसने कोई हत्या कर डाली हो। मुझे बाबू का जरा-सी बात पर इतना भयंकर रौद्र रूप धारण करना बुरा मालूम हुआ। यदि किसी दूसरे चपरासी ने इससे भी बड़ा कोई अपराध किया होता, तो भी उस पर इतना वज्र-प्रहार न होता। मैंने अंग्रेजी में कहा—बाबू साहब, आप यह अन्याय कर रहे हैं। उसने जान-बूझकर तो रोशनाई गिराया नहीं। इसका इतना कड़ा दण्ड अनौचित्य की पराकाष्ठा है। 
    बाबूजी ने नम्रता से कहा—आप इसे जानते नहीं, बड़ा दुष्ट है। 
    ‘मैं तो उसकी कोई दुष्टता नहीं देखता।’
    ‘आप अभी उसे जानते नहीं, एक ही पाजी है। इसके घर दो हलों की खेती होती है, हजारों का लेन-देन करता है; कई भैंसे लगती हैं। इन्हीं बातों का इसे घमण्ड है।’
    ‘घर की ऐसी दशा होती, तो आपके यहाँ चपरासगिरी क्यों करता?’
    ‘विश्वास मानिए, बड़ा पोढ़ा आदमी है और बला का मक्खीचूस।’
    ‘यदि ऐसा ही हो, तो भी कोई अपराध नहीं है।’
    ‘अजी, अभी आप इन बातों को नहीं जानते। कुछ दिन और रहिए तो आपको स्वयं मालूम हो जाएगा कि यह कितना कमीना आदमी है?’
    एक दूसरे महाशय बोल उठे—भाई साहब, इसके घर मनों दूध-दही होता है, मनों मटर, जुवार, चने होते हैं, लेकिन इसकी कभी इतनी हिम्मत न हुई कि कभी थोड़ा-सा दफ्तरवालों को भी दे दो। यहाँ इन चीजों को तरसकर रह जाते हैं। तो फिर क्यों न जी जले ? और यह सब कुछ इसी नौकरी के बदौलत हुआ है। नहीं तो पहले इसके घर में भूनी भाँग न थी। 
    बड़े बाबू कुछ सकुचाकर बोले—यह कोई बात नहीं। उसकी चीज है, किसी को दे या न दे; लेकिन यह बिल्कुल पशु है। 
    मैं कुछ-कुछ मर्म समझ गया। बोला—यदि ऐसे तुच्छ हृदय का आदमी है, तो वास्तव में पशु ही है। मैं यह न जानता था। 
    अब बड़े बाबू भी खुले। संकोच दूर हुआ। बोले—इन सौगातों से किसी का उबार तो होता नहीं, केवल देने वाले की सहृदयता प्रकट होती है। और आशा भी उसी से की जाती है, जो इस योग्य होता है। जिसमें सामर्थ्य ही नहीं, उससे कोई आशा नहीं करता। नंगे से कोई क्या लेगा ?
    रहस्य खुल गया। बड़े बाबू ने सरल भाव से सारी अवस्था दरशा दी थी। समृद्धि के शत्रु सब होते हैं, छोटे ही नहीं, बड़े भी। हमारी ससुराल या ननिहाल दरिद्र हो, तो हम उससे आशा नहीं रखते ! कदाचित् वह हमें विस्मृत हो जाती है। किन्तु वे सामर्थ्यवान् होकर हमें न पूछें, हमारे यहाँ तीज और चौथ न भेजें, तो हमारे कलेजे पर साँप लोटने लगता है। हम अपने निर्धन मित्र के पास जायँ, तो उसके एक बीड़े पान से ही संतुष्ट हो जाते हैं; पर ऐसा कौन मनुष्य है, जो अपने किसी धनी मित्र के घर से बिना जलपान के लौटाकर उसे मन में कोसने न लगे और सदा के लिए उसका तिरस्कार न करने लगे। सुदामा कृष्ण के घर से यदि निराश लौटते तो, कदाचित् वह उनके शिशुपाल और जरासंध से भी बड़े शत्रु होते। यह मानव-स्वभाव है।

----------


## Rajeev

तीन

कई दिन पीछे मैंने गरीब से पूछा—क्यों जी, तुम्हारे घर पर कुछ खेती-बारी होती है ?
गरीब ने दीन भाव से कहा—हाँ, सरकार, होती है। आपके दो गुलाम हैं, वही करते हैं ?
    ‘गायें-भैंसें भी लगती हैं?’
    ‘हाँ, हुजूर; दो भैंसें लगती हैं, मुदा गायें अभी गाभिन नहीं है। हुजूर, लोगों के ही दया-धरम से पेट की रोटियाँ चल जाती हैं।’
    ‘दफ्तर के बाबू लोगों की भी कभी कुछ खातिर करते हो?’
    गरीब ने अत्यन्त दीनता से कहा—हुजूर; मैं सरकार लोगों की क्या खातिर कर सकता हूँ। खेती में जौ, चना, मक्का, जुवार के सिवाय और क्या होता है। आप लोग राजा हैं, यह मोटी-झोटी चीजें किस मुँह से आपकी भेंट करूँ। जी डरता है, कहीं कोई डाँट न बैठे कि इस टके के आदमी की इतनी मजाल। इसी के मारे बाबूजी, हियाव नहीं पड़ता। नहीं तो दूध-दही की कौन बिसात थी। मुँह लायक बीड़ा तो होना चाहिए। 
    ‘भला एक दिन कुछ लाके दो तो, देखो, लोग क्या कहते हैं। शहर में यह चीजें कहाँ मयस्सर होती हैं। इन लोगों का जी कभी-कभी मोटी-झोटी चीजों पर चला करता है।’
    ‘जो सरकार, कोई कुछ कहे तो? कहीं कोई साहब से शिकायत कर दे तो मैं कहीं का न रहूँ।’
    ‘इसका मेरा जिम्मा है, तुम्हें कोई कुछ न कहेगा। कोई कुछ कहेगा, तो मैं समझा दूँगा।’
    ‘तो हुजूर, आजकल तो मटर की फसिल है। चने के साग भी हो गये हैं और कोल्हू भी खड़ा हो गया है। इसके सिवाय तो और कुछ नहीं है।’
    ‘बस, तो यही चीजें लाओ।’
    ‘कुछ उल्टी-सीधी पड़े, तो हुजूर ही सँभालेंगे!’
    ‘हाँ जी, कह तो दिया कि मैं देख लूँगा।’
    दूसरे दिन गरीब आया तो उसके साथ तीन हृष्ट-पुष्ट युवक भी थे। दो के सिरों पर टोकरियाँ थीं, उसमें मटर की फनियाँ भरी हुई थीं। एक के सिर पर मटका था, उसमें ऊख का रस था। तीनों ऊख का एक-एक गट्ठर काँख में दबाये हुए थे। गरीब आकर चुपके से बरामदे के सामने पेड़ के नीचे खड़ा हो गया। दफ्तर में आने का उसे साहस नहीं होता था, मानो कोई अपराधी वृक्ष के नीचे खड़ा था कि इतने में दफ्तर के चपरासियों और अन्य कर्मचारियों ने उसे घेर लिया। कोई ऊख लेकर चूसने लगा, कई आदमी टाकरें पर टूट पड़े, लूट मच गयी। इतने में बड़े बाबू दफ्तर में आ पहुँचे। यह कौतुकब देखा तो उच्च स्वर से बोले—यह क्या भीड़ लगा रखी है, अपना-अपना काम देखो।
    मैंने जाकर उनके कान में कहा—गरीब, अपने घर से यह सौगात लाया है। कुछ आप ले लीजिए, कुछ इन लोगों को बाँट दीजिए। 
    बड़े बाबू ने कृत्रिम क्रोध धारण करके कहा—क्यों गरीब, तुम ये चीजें यहाँ क्यों लाये ? अभी ले जाओ, नहीं तो मैं साहब से रपट कर दूँगा। कोई हम लोगों को मलूका समझ लिया है। 
    गरीब का रंग उड़ गया। थर-थर काँपने लगा। मुँह से एक शब्द भी न निकला। मेरी ओर अपराधी नेत्रों से ताकने लगा। 
    मैंने उसकी ओर से क्षमा-प्रार्थना की। बहुत कहने-सुनने पर बाबू साहब राजी हुए। सब चीजों में से आधी-आधी अपने घर भिजवायी। आधी में अन्य लोगों के हिस्से लगाये गये। इस प्रकार यह अभिनय समाप्त हुआ।

----------


## Rajeev

4

अब दफ्तर में गरीब का नाम होने लगा। उसे नित्य घुड़कियाँ न मिलतीं; दिन-भर दौड़ना न पड़ता। कर्मचारियों के व्यंग्य और अपने सहयोगियों के कटुवाक्य न सुनने पड़ते। चपरासी लोग स्वयं उसका काम कर देते। उसके नाम में भी थोड़ा-सा परिवर्तन हुआ। वह गरीब से गरीबदास बना। स्वभाव में कुछ तबदीली पैदा हुई। दीनता की जगह आत्मगौरव का उद्भव हुआ। तत्परता की जगह आलस्य ने ली। वह अब भी कभी देर करके दफ्तर आता, कभी-कभी बीमारी का बहाना करके घर बैठ रहता। उसके सभी अपराध अब क्षम्य थे। उसे अपनी प्रतिष्ठा का गुर हाथ लग गया था। वह अब दसवें-पाँचवे दिन दूध, दही लाकर बड़े बाबू की भेंट किया करता। देवता को संतुष्ट करना सीख गया। सरलता के बदले अब उसमें काँइयाँपन आ गया। 
    एक रोज बड़े बाबू ने उसे सरकारी फार्मों का पार्सल छुड़ाने के लिए स्टेशन भेजा। कई बड़े-बड़े पुलिंदे थे। ठेले पर आये। गरीब ने ठेलेवालों से बारह आने मजदूरी तय की थी। जब कागज दफ्तर में गये तो उसने बड़े बाबू से बारह आने पैसे ठेलेवालों को देने के लिए वसूल किये। लेकिन दफ्तर से कुछ दूर जाकर उसकी नीयत बदली। अपनी दस्तूरी माँगने लगा। ठेलेवाले राजी न हुए। इस पर गरीब ने बिगड़कर सब पैसे जेब में रख लिये और धमकाकर बोला—अब एक फूटी कौड़ी भी न दूँगा। जाओ जहाँ फरियाद करो। देखें, क्या बना लेते हो। 
    ठेलेवाले ने जब देखा कि भेंट न देने से जमा ही गायब हुई जाती है तो रो-धोकर चार आने पैसे देने पर राजी हुए। गरीब ने अठन्नी उसके हवाले की, बारह आने की रसीद लिखाकर उसके अँगूठे के निशान लगवाये और रसीद दफ्तर में दाखिल हो गयी। 
    यह कुतूहल देखकर में दंग रह गया। यह वही गरीब है, जो कई महीने पहले सरलता और दीनता की मूर्ति था, जिजसे कभी चपरासियों से भी अपने हिस्से की रकम माँगने का साहस न होता था, जो दूसरों को खिलाना भी न जानता था, खाने का तो जिक्र ही क्या। यह स्वभावांतर देखकर अत्यन्त खेद हुआ। इसका उत्तरदायित्व किसके सिर था ? मेरे सिर, जिसने उसे चघ्घड़पन और धूर्तता का पहला पाठ पढ़ाया था। मेरे चित्त में प्रश्न उठा—इस काँइयाँपन से, जो दूसरों का गला दबाता है, वह भोलापन क्या बुरा था, जो दूसरों का अन्याय सह लेता था। वह अशुभ मुहूर्त था, जब मैंने उसे प्रतिष्ठा-प्राप्ति का मार्ग दिखाया, क्योंकि वास्तव में वह उसके पतन का भयंकर मार्ग  था। मैंने बाह्य प्रतिष्ठा पर उसकी आत्म-प्रतिष्ठा का बलिदान कर दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

दो सखियाँ
1
लखनऊ
1-7-25
प्यारी बहन,
जब से यहाँ आयी हूँ, तुम्हारी याद सताती रहती है। काश! तुम कुछ दिनों के लिए यहाँ चली आतीं, तो कितनी बहार रहती। मैं तुम्हें अपने विनोद से मिलाती। क्या यह सम्भव नहीं है ? तुम्हारे माता-पिता क्या तुम्हें इतनी आजादी भी न देंगे ? मुझे तो आश्चर्य यही है कि बेड़ियाँ पहनकर तुम कैसे रह सकती हो! मैं तो इस तरह घण्टे-भर भी नहीं रह सकती। ईश्वर को धन्यवाद देती हूँ कि मेरे पिताजी पुरानी लकीर पीटने वालों में नहीं। वह उन नवीन आदर्शों के भक्त हैं, जिन्होंने नारी-जीवन को स्वर्ग बना दिया है। नहीं तो मैं कहीं की न रहती।
    विनोद हाल ही में इंग्लैंड से डी0 फिल0 होकर लौटे हैं और जीवन-यात्रा आरम्भ करने के पहले एक बार संसार-यात्रा करना चाहते हैं। योरप का अधिकांश भाग तो वह देख चुके हैं, पर अमेरिका, आस्ट्रेलिया और एशिया की सैर किये बिना उन्हें चैन नहीं। मध्य एशिया और चीन का तो यह विशेष रूप से अध्ययन करना चाहते हैं। योरोपियन यात्री जिन बातों की मीमांसा न कर सके, उन्हीं पर प्रकाश डालना इनका ध्येय है। सच कहती हूँ, चन्दा, ऐसा साहसी, ऐसा निर्भीक, ऐसा आदर्शवादी पुरुष मैंने कभी नहीं देखा था। मैं तो उनकी बातें सुनकर चकित हो जाती हूँ। ऐसा कोई विषय नहीं है, जिसका उन्हें पूरा ज्ञान न हो, जिसकी वह आलोचना न कर सकते हो; और यह केवल किताबी आलोचना नहीं होती, उसमें मौलिकता और नवीनता होती है। स्ववन्त्रता के तो वह अनन्य उपासक हैं। ऐसे पुरुष की पत्नी बनकर ऐसी कौन-सी स्त्री है, जो अपने सौभाग्य पर गर्व न करे। बहन, तुमसे क्या कहूँ कि प्रात:काल उन्हें अपने बँगले की ओर आते देखकर मेरे चित्त की क्या दशा हो जाती है। यह उन पर न्योछावर होने के लिए विकल हो जाता है। यह मेरी आत्मा में बस गये हैं। अपने पुरुष की मैंने मन में जो कल्पना की थी, उसमें और उनमें बाल बराबर भी अन्तर नहीं। मुझे रात-दिन यही भय लगा रहता है कि कहीं मुझमें उन्हें कोई त्रुटि न मिल जाय। जिन विषयों से उन्हें रुचि है, उनका अध्ययन आधी रात तक बैठी किया करती हूँ। ऐसा परिश्रम मैंने कभी न किया था। आईने-कंघी से मुझे कभी उतना प्रेम न था, सुभाषितों को मैंने कभी इतने चाव से कण्ठ न किया था। अगर इतना सब कुछ करने पर भी मैं उनका हृदय न पा सकी, तो बहन, मेरा जीवन नष्ट हो जायेगा, मेरा हृदय फट जायेगा और संसार मेरे लिए सूना हो जायेगा। 
    कदाचित् प्रेम के साथ ही मन में ईर्ष्या का भाव भी उदय हो जाता है। उन्हें मेरे बँगले की ओर जाते हुए देख जब मेरी पड़ोसिन कुसुम अपने बरामदे में आकर खड़ी हो जाती है, तो मेरा ऐसा जी चाहता है कि उसकी आँखें ज्योतिहीन हो जायँ। कल तो अनर्थ ही हो गया। विनोद ने उसे देखते ही हैट उतार ली और मुस्कराए। वह कुलटा भी खीसें निकालने लगी। ईश्वर सारी विपत्तियाँ दे, पर मिथ्याभिमान न दे। चुड़ैलों की-सी तो आपकी सूरत है, पर अपने को अप्सरा समझती हैं। आप कविता करती हैं और कई पत्रिकाओं में उनकी कविताएँ छप भी गई हैं। बस, आप जमीन पर पाँव नहीं रखतीं। सच कहती हूँ, थोड़ी देर के लिए विनोद पर से मेरी श्रद्धा उठ गयी। ऐसा आवेश होता था कि चलकर कुसुम का मुँह नोच लूँ। खैरियत हुई कि दोनों में बातचलत न हुई, पर विनोद आकर बैठे तो आध घण्टे तक मैं उनसे न बोल सकी, जैसे उनके शब्दों में वह जादू ही न था, वाणी में वह रस ही न था। तब से अब तक मेरे चित्त की व्यग्रता शान्त नहीं हुई। रात-भर मुझे नींद नहीं आयी, वही दृश्य आँखों के सामने बार-बार आता था। कुसुम को लज्जित करने के लिए कितने मसूबे बाँध चुकी हूँ। अगर यह भय न होता कि विनोद मुझे ओछी और हलकी समझेंगे, तो मैं उनसे अपने मनोभावों को स्पष्ट कह देती। मैं सम्पूर्णत: उनकी होकर उन्हें सम्पूर्णत: अपना बनाना चाहती हूँ। मुझे विश्वास है कि संसार का सबसे रूपवान् युवक मेरे सामने आ जाय, तो मैं उसे आँख उठाकर न देखूँगी। विनोद के मन में मेरे प्रति यह भाव क्यों नहीं है।
चन्दा, प्यारी बहन; एक सप्ताह के लिए आ जा। तुझसे मिलने के लिए मन अधीर हो रहा है। मुझे इस समय तेरी सलाह और सहानुभूति की बड़ी जरूरत है। यह मेरे जीवन का सबसे नाजुक समय है। इन्हीं दस-पाँच दिनों में या तो पारस हो जाऊँगी या मिट्टी। लो सात बज गए और अभी बाल तक नहीं बनाये। विनोद के आने का समय है। अब विदा होती हूँ। कहीं आज फिर अभागिनी कुसुम अपने बरामदे में न आ खड़ी हो। अभी से दिल काँप रहा है। कल तो यह सोचकर मन को समझाया था कि यों ही सरल भाव से वह हँस पड़ी होगी। आज भी अगर वही दृश्य सामने आया, तो उतनी आसानी से मन को न समझा सकूँगी। 
तुम्हारी,
पद्मा

----------


## Rajeev

2

गोरखपुर
5-7-25
प्रिय पद्मा,
    भला एक युग के बाद तुम्हें मेरी सुधि तो आई। मैंने तो समझा था, शायद तुमने परलोक-यात्रा कर ली। यह उस निष्ठुरता का दंड ही है, जो कुसुम तुम्हें दे रही है। 15 एप्रिल को कालेज बन्द हुआ और एक जुलाई को आप खत लिखती हैं—पूरे ढाई महीने बाद, वह भी कुसुम की कृपा से। जिस कुसुम को तुम कोस रही हो, उसे मैं आशीर्वाद दे रही हूँ। वह दारुण दु:ख की भाँति तुम्हारे रास्ते में न आ खड़ी होती, तो तुम्हें क्यों मेरी याद आती ? खैर, विनोद की तुमने जो तसवीर खींची, वह बहुत ही आकर्षक है और मैं ईश्वर से मना रही हूँ, वह दिन जल्द आए कि मैं उनसे बहनोई के नाते मिल सकूँ। मगर देखना, कहीं सिविल मैरेज न कर बैठना। विवाह हिन्दू-पद्धति के अनुसार ही हो। हॉ, तुम्हें अख्त्यिर है जो सैकड़ों बेहूदा और व्यर्थ के कपड़े हैं, उन्हें निकाल डालो। एक सच्चे, विद्वान पण्डित को अवश्य बुलाना, इसलिए नहीं कि वह तुमसे बात-बात पर टके निकलवाये, बल्कि इसलिए कि वह देखता रहे कि वह सब कुछ शास्त्र-विधि से हो रहा है, या नहीं। 
    अच्छा, अब मुझसे पूछो कि इतने दिनों क्यों चुप्पी साधे बैठी रही। मेरे ही खानदान में इन ढाई महीनों में, पाँच शादियॉँ हुई। बारातों का ताँता लगा रहा। ऐसा शायद ही कोई दिन गया हो कि एक सौ महमानों से कम रहे हों और जब बारात आ जाती थी, तब तो उनकी संख्या पाँच-पाँच सौ तक पहुँच जाती थी। ये पाँचों लड़कियाँ मुझसे छोटी हैं और मेरा बस चलता तो अभी तीन-चार साल तक न बोलती, लेकिन मेरी सुनता कौन है और विचार करने पर मुझे भी ऐसा मालूम होता है कि माता-पिता का लड़कियों के विवाह के लिए जल्दी करना कुछ अनुचित नहीं है। जिन्दगी का कोई ठिकाना नहीं। अगर माता-पिता अकाल मर जायँ, तो लड़की का विवाह कौन करे। भाइयों का क्या भरोसा। अगर पिता ने काफी दौलत छोड़ी है तो कोई बात नहीं; लेकिन जैसा साधारणत: होता है, पिता ऋण का भार छोड़ गये, तो बहन भाइयों पर भार हो जाती है। यह भी अन्य कितने ही हिन्दू-रस्मों की भाँति आर्थिक समस्या है, और जब तक हमारी आर्थिक दशा न सुधरेगी, यह रस्म भी न मिटेगी। 
    अब मेरे बलिदान की बारी है। आज के पंद्रहवें दिन यह घर मेरे लिए विदेश हो जायगा। दो-चार महीने के लिए आऊँगी, तो मेहमान की तरह। मेरे विनोद बनारसी हैं, अभी कानून पढ़ रहे हैं। उनके पिता नामी वकील हैं। सुनती हूँ, कई गाँव हैं, कई मकान हैं, अच्छी मर्यादा है। मैंने अभी तक वर को नहीं देखा। पिताजी ने मुझसे पुछवाया था कि इच्छा हो, तो वर को बुला दूँ। पर मैंने कह दिया, कोई जरूरत नहीं। कौन घर में बहू बने। है तकदीर ही का सौदा। न पिताजी ही किसी के मन में पैठ सकते हैं, न मैं ही। अगर दो-एक बार देख ही लेती, नहीं मुलाकात ही कर लेती तो क्या हम दोनों एक-दूसरे को परख लेते ? यह किसी तरह संभव नहीं। ज्यादा-से-ज्यादा हम एक-दूसरे का रंग-रूप देख सकते हैं। इस विषय में मुझे विश्वास है कि पिताजी मुझसे कम संयत नहीं हैं। मेरे दोनों बड़े बहनोई सौंदर्य के पुतले न हों पर कोई रमणी उनसे घृणा नहीं कर सकती। मेरी बहनें उनके साथ आनन्द से जीवन बिता रही हैं। फिर पिताजी मेरे ही साथ क्यों अन्याय करेंगे। यह मैं मानती हूँ कि हमारे समाज में कुछ लोगों का वैवाहिक जीवन सुखकर नहीं है, लेकिन संसार में ऐसा कौन समाज है, जिसमें दुखी परिवार न हों। और फिर हमेशा पुरुषों ही का दोष तो नहीं होता, बहुधा स्त्रियॉँ ही विष का गाँठ होती हैं। मैं तो विवाह को सेवा और त्याग का व्रत समझती हूँ और इसी भाव से उसका अभिवादन करती हूँ। हाँ, मैं तुम्हें विनोद से छीनना तो नहीं चाहती लेकिन अगर 20 जुलाई तक तुम दो दिन के लिए आ सको, तो मुझे जिला लो। ज्यों-ज्यों इस व्रत का दिन निकट आ रहा है, मुझे एक अज्ञात शंका हो रही है; मगर तुम खुद बीमार हो, मेरी दवा क्या करोगी—जरूर आना बहन !
तुम्हारी,
चन्दा

----------


## Rajeev

3

मंसूरी
5-8-25
प्यारी चन्दा,
    सैंकड़ों बातें लिखनी हैं, किस क्रम से शुरू करूँ, समझ में नहीं आता। सबसे पहले तुम्हारे विवाह के शुभ अवसर पर न पहुँच सकने के लिए क्षमा चाहती हूँ। मैं आने का निश्चय कर चुकी थी, मैं और प्यारी चंदा के स्वयंवर में न जाऊँ: मगर उसके ठीक तीन दिन पहले विनोद ने अपना आत्मसमर्पण करके मुझे ऐसा मुग्ध कर दिया कि फिर मुझे किसी की सुधि न रही। आह! वे प्रेम के अन्तस्तल से निकले हुए उष्ण, आवेशमय और कंपित शब्द अभी तक कानों में गूँज रहे हैं। मैं खड़ी थी, और विनोद मेरे सामने घुटने टेके हुए प्रेरणा, विनय और आग्रह के पुतले बने बैठे थे। ऐसा अवसर जीवन में एक ही बार आता है, केवल एक बार, मगर उसकी मधुर स्मृति किसी स्वर्ग-संगीत की भाँती जीवन के तार-तार में व्याप्त रहता है। तुम उस आनन्द का अनुभव कर सकोगी—मैं रोने लगी, कह नहीं सकती, मन में क्या-क्या भाव आये; पर मेरी आँखों से आँसुओं की धारा बहने लगी। कदाचित् यही आनन्द की चरम सीमा है। मैं कुछ-कुछ निराश हो चली थी। तीन-चार दिन से विनोद को आते-जाते कुसुम से बातें करते देखती थी, कुसुम नित नए आभूषणों से सजी रहती थी और क्या कहूँ, एक दिन विनोद ने कुसुम की एक कविता मुझे सुनायी और एक-एक शब्द पर सिर धुनते रहे। मैं मानिनी तो हूँ ही; सोचा,जब यह उस चुड़ैल पर लट्टू हो रहे हें, तो मुझे क्या गरज पड़ी है कि इनके लिए अपना सिर खपाऊँ। दूसरे दिन वह सबेरे आये, तो मैंने कहला दिया, तबीयत अच्छी नहीं है। जब उन्होंने मुझसे मिलने के लिए आग्रह किया, तब विवश होकर मुझे कमरे में आना पड़ा। मन में निश्चय करके आयी थी—साफ कह दूंगी अब आप न आया कीजिए। मैं आपके योग्य नहीं हूँ, मैं कवि नहीं, विदुषी नहीं, सुभाषिणी नहीं....एक पूरी स्पीच मन में उमड़ रही थी, पर कमरे में आई और विनोद के सतृष्ण नेत्र देखे, प्रबल उत्कंठा में काँपते हुए होंठ—बहन, उस आवेश का चित्रण नहीं कर सकती। विनोद ने मुझे बैठने भी न दिया। मेरे सामने घुटनों के बल फर्श पर बैठ गये और उनके आतुर उन्मत्त शब्द मेरे हृदय को तरंगित करने लगे। 
    एक सप्ताह तैयारियों में कट गया। पापा ओर मामा फूले न समाते थे।
और सबसे प्रसन्न थी कुसुम ! यही कुसुम जिसकी सूरत से मुझे घृणा थी ! अब मुझे ज्ञात हुआ कि मैंने उस पर सन्देह करके उसके साथ घोर अन्याय किया। उसका हृदय निष्कपट है, उसमें न ईर्ष्या है, न तृष्णा, सेवा ही उसके जीवन का मूलतत्व है। मैं नहीं समझती कि उसके बिना ये सात दिन कैसे कटते। मैं कुछ खोई-खोई सी जान पड़ती थी। कुसुम पर मैंने अपना सारा भार छोड़ दिया था। आभूषणों के चुनाव और सजाव, वस्त्रों के रंग और काट-छाँट के विषय में उसकी सुरुचि विलक्षण है। आठवें दिन जब उसने मुझे दुलहिन बनाया, तो मैं अपना रूप देखकर चकित रह गई। मैंने अपने को कभी ऐसी सुन्दरी न समझा था। गर्व से मेरी आँखों में नशा-सा छा गया। 
    उसी दिन संध्या-समय विनोद और में दो भिन्न जल-धाराओं की भाँति संगम पर मिलकर अभिन्न हो गये। विहार-यात्रा की तैयारी पहले ही से हो चुकी थी, प्रात:काल हम मंसूरी के लिए रवाना हो गये। कुसुम हमें पहुँचाने के लिए स्टेशन तक आई और विदा होते समय बहुत रोयी। उसे साथ ले चलना चाहती थी, पर न जाने क्यों वह राजी न हुई। 
    मंसूरी रमणीक है, इसमें सन्देह नहीं। श्यामवर्ण मेघ-मालाएँ पहाड़ियों पर विश्राम कर रही हैं, शीतल पवन आशा-तरंगों की भाँति चित्त का रंजन कर रहा है, पर मुझे ऐसा विश्वास है कि विनोद के साथ मैं किसी निर्जन वन में भी इतने ही सुख से रहती। उन्हें पाकर अब मुझे किसी वस्तु की लालसा नहीं। बहन, तुम इस आनन्दमय जीवन की शायद कल्पना भी न कर सकोगी। सुबह हुई, नाश्ता आया, हम दोनों ने नाश्ता किया; डाँडी तैयार है, नौ बजते-बजते सैर करने निकल गए। किसी जल-प्रपात के किनारे जा बैठे। वहाँ जल-प्रवाह का मधुर संगीत सुन रहे हैं। या किसी शिला-खंड पर बैठे मेघों की व्योम-क्रीड़ा देख रहे हैं। ग्यारह बजते-बजते लौटै। भोजन किया। मैं प्यानो पर जा बैठी। विनोद को संगीत से प्रेम है। खुद बहुत अच्छा गाते हैं और मैं गाने लगती हूँ, तब तो वह झूमने ही लगते हैं। तीसरे पहर हम एक घंटे के लिए विश्राम  करके खेलने या कोई खेल देखने चले जाते हैं। रात को भोजन करने के बाद थियेटर देखते हैं और वहाँ से लौट कर शयन करते हैं। न सास की घुड़कियाँ हैं न ननदों की कानाफूसी, न जेठानियों के ताने। पर इस सुख में भी मुझे कभी-कभी एक शंका-सी होती है—फूल में कोई काँटा तो नहीं छिपा हुआ है, प्रकाश के पीछे कहीं अन्धकार तो नहीं है ! मेरी समझ में नहीं आता, ऐसी शंका क्यों होती है। अरे, यह लो पाँच बज गए, विनोद तैयार हैं, आज टेनिस का मैच देखने जाना है। मैं भी जल्दी से तैयार हो जाऊँ। शेष बातें फिर लिखूँगी। 
    हाँ, एक बात तो भूली ही जा रही थी। अपने विवाह का समाचार लिखना। पतिदेव कैसे हैं ? रंग-रूप कैसा है ? ससुराल गयी, या अभी मैके ही में हो ? ससुराल गयीं, तो वहाँ के अनुभव अवश्य लिखना। तुम्हारी खूब नुमाइश हुई होगी। घर, कुटुम्ब और मुहल्ले की  महिलाओं ने घूँघट उठा-उठाकर खूब मुँह देखा होगा, खूब परीक्षा हुई होगी। ये सभी बातें विस्तार से लिखना। देखें कब फिर मुलाकात होती है। 
तुम्हारी,
पद्मा

----------


## Rajeev

4

गोरखपुर
1-9-25
प्यारी पद्मा,
    तुम्हारा पत्र पढ़कर चित्त को बड़ी शांति मिली। तुम्हारे न आने ही से मैं समझ गई थी कि विनोद बाबू तुम्हें हर ले गए, मगर यह न समझी थी कि तुम मंसूरी पहुँच गयी। अब उस आमोद-प्रमोद में भला गरीब चन्दा क्यों याद आने लगी। अब मेरी समझ में आ रहा है कि विवाह के लिए नए और पुराने आदर्श में क्या अन्तर है। तुमने अपनी पसन्द से काम लिया, सुखी हो। मैं लोक-लाज की दासी बनी रही, नसीबों को रो रही हूँ। 
    अच्छा, अब मेरी बीती सुनो। दान-दहेज के टंटे से तो मुझे कुछ मतलब है नहीं। पिताजी ने बड़ा ही उदार-हृदय पाया है। खूब दिल खोलकर दिया होगा। मगर द्वार पर बारात आते ही मेरी अग्नि-परीक्षा शुरू हो गयी। कितनी उत्कण्ठा थी—वह-दर्शन की, पर देखूँ कैसे। कुल की नाक न कट जाएगी। द्वार पर बारात आयी। सारा जमाना वर को घेरे हुए था। मैंने सोचा—छत पर से देखूँ। छत पर गयी, पर वहाँ से भी कुछ न दिखाई दिया। हाँ, इस अपराध के लिए अम्माँजी की घुड़कियाँ सुननी पड़ीं। मेरी जो बात इन लोगों को अच्छी नहीं लगती, उसका दोष मेरी शिक्षा के माथे मढ़ा जाता है। पिताजी बेचारे मेरे साथ बड़ी सहानुभूति रखते हैं। मगर किस-किस का मुँह पकड़ें। द्वारचार तो यों गुजरा और भाँवरों की तैयारियाँ होने लगी। जनवासे से गहनों और कपड़ों का थाल आया। बहन ! सारा घर—स्त्री-पुरुष—सब उस पर कुछ इस तरह टूटे, मानो इन लोगों ने कभी कुछ देखा ही नहीं। कोई कहता है, कंठा तो लाये ही नहीं; कोई हार के नाम को रोता है! अम्माँजी तो सचमुच रोने लगी, मानो मैं डुबा दी गयी। वर-पक्षवालों की दिल खोलकर निंदा होने लगी। मगर मैंने गहनों की तरफ आँख उठाकर भी नहीं देखा। हाँ, जब कोई वर के विषय में कोई बात करता था, तो मैं तन्मय होकर सुनने लगती था। मालूम हुआ—दुबले-पतले आदमी हैं। रंग साँवला है, आँखें बड़ी-बड़ी हैं, हँसमुख हैं। इन सूचनाओं से दशर्नोत्कंठा और भी प्रबल होती थी। भाँवरों का मुहूर्त ज्यों-ज्यों समीप आता था, मेरा चित्त व्यग्र होता जाता था। अब तक यद्यपि मैंने उनकी झलक भी न देखी थी, पर मुझे उनके प्रति एक अभूतपूर्व प्रेम का अनुभव हो रहा था। इस वक्त यदि मुझे मालूम हो जाता कि उनके दुश्मनों को कुछ हो गया है, तो मैं बावली हो जाती। अभी तक मेरा उनसे साक्षात् नहीं हुआ हैं, मैंने उनकी बोली तक नहीं सुनी है, लेकिन संसार का सबसे रूपवान् पुरुष भी, मेरे चित्त को आकर्षित नहीं कर सकता। अब वही मेरे सर्वस्व हैं। 
    आधी रात के बाद भाँवरें हुईं। सामने हवन-कुण्ड था, दोनों ओर विप्रगण बैठे हुए थे, दीपक जल रहा था, कुल देवता की मूर्ति रखी हुई थीं। वेद मंत्र का पाठ हो रहा था। उस समय मुझे ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि सचमुच देवता विराजमान हैं। अग्नि, वायु, दीपक, नक्षत्र सभी मुझे उस समय देवत्व की ज्योति से प्रदीप्त जान पड़ते थे।  मुझे पहली बार आध्यात्मिक विकास का परिचय मिला। मैंने जब अग्नि के सामने मस्तक झुकाया, तो यह कोरी रस्म की पाबंदी न थी, मैं अग्निदेव को अपने सम्मुख मूर्तिवान्, स्वर्गीय आभा से तेजोमय देख रही थी। आखिर भाँवरें भी समाप्त हो गई; पर  पतिदेव के दर्शन न हुए। 
    अब अन्तिम आशा यह थी कि प्रात:काल जब पतिदेव कलेवा के लिए बुलाये जायँगे, उस समय देखूँगी। तब उनके सिर पर मौर न होगा, सखियों के साथ मैं भी जा बैठूँगी और खूब जी भरकर देखूँगी। पर क्या मालूम था कि विधि कुछ और ही कुचक्र रच रहा है। प्रात:काल देखती हूँ, तो जनवासे के खेमे उखड़ रहे हैं। बात कुछ न थी। बारातियों के नाश्ते के लिए जो सामान भेजा गया था, वह काफी न था। शायद घी भी खराब था। मेरे पिताजी को तुम जानती ही हो। कभी किसी से दबे नहीं, जहाँ रहे शेर बनकर रहे। बोले—जाते हैं, तो जाने दो, मनाने की कोई जरूरत नहीं; कन्यापक्ष का धर्म है बारातियों का सत्कार करना, लेकिन सत्कार का यह अर्थ नहीं कि धमकी और रोब से काम लिया जाय, मानो किसी अफसर का पड़ाव हो। अगर वह अपने लड़के की शादी कर सकते हैं, तो मैं भी अपनी लड़की की शादी कर सकता हूँ।
    बारात चली गई और मैं पति के दर्शन न कर सकी ! सारे शहर में हलचल मच गई। विरोधियों को हँसने का अवसर मिला। पिताजी ने बहुत सामान जमा किया था। वह सब खराब हो गया। घर में जिसे देखिए, मेरी ससुराल की निंदा कर रहा है—उजड्ड हैं, लोभी हैं, बदमाश हैं, मुझे जरा भी बुरा नहीं लगता। लेकिन पति के विरुद्ध मैं एक शब्द भी नहीं सुनना चाहती। एक दिन अम्माँजी बोली—लड़का भी बेसमझ है। दूध पीता बच्चा नहीं, कानून पढ़ता है, मूँछ-दाढ़ी आ गई है, उसे अपने बाप को समझाना चाहिए था कि आप लोग क्या कर रहे हैं। मगर वह भी भीगी बिल्ली बना रहा। मैं सुनकर तिलमिला उठी। कुछ बोली तो नहीं, पर अम्माँजी को मालूम जरूर हो गया कि इस विषय में मैं उनसे सहमत नहीं। मैं तुम्हीं से पूछती हूँ बहन, जैसी समस्या उठ खड़ी हुई थी, उसमें उनका क्या धर्म था ? अगर वह अपने पिता और अन्य सम्बन्धियों का कहना न मानते, तो उनका अपमान न होता ? उस वक्त उन्होंने वही किया, जो उचित था। मगर मुझे विश्वास है कि जरा मामला ठंडा होने पर वह आयेंगे। मैं अभी से उनकी राह देखने लगी हूँ। डाकिया चिट्ठियाँ लाता है, तो दिल में धड़कन होने लगती हैं—शायद उनका पत्र भी हो ! जी में बार-बार आता है, क्यों न मैं ही एक खत लिखूँ; मगर संकोच में पड़कर रह जाती हूँ। शायद मैं कभी न लिख सकूँगी। मान नहीं है केवल संकोच है। पर हाँ, अगर दस-पाँच दिन और उनका पत्र न आया, या वह खुद न आए, तो संकोच मान का रूप धारण कर लेगा। क्या तुम उन्हें एक चिट्ठी नहीं लिख सकती ! सब खेल बन जाय। क्या मेरी इतनी खातिर भी न करोगी ? मगर ईश्वर के लिए उस खत में कहीं यह न लिख देना कि चंदा ने प्रेरणा की है। क्षमा करना ऐसी भद्दी गलती की, तुम्हारी ओर से शंका करके मैं तुम्हारे साथ अन्याय कर रही हूँ, मगर मैं समझदार थी ही कब ?

तुम्हारी,
चन्दा

----------


## Rajeev

5
मंसूरी 
20-9-25
प्यारी चन्दा,
    मैंने तुम्हारा खत पाने के दूसरे ही दिन काशी खत लिख दिया था। उसका जवाब भी मिल गया। शायद बाबूजी ने तुम्हें खत लिखा हो। कुछ पुराने खयाल के आदमी हैं। मेरी तो उनसे एक दिन भी न निभती। हाँ, तुमसे निभ जायगी। यदि मेरे पति ने मेरे साथ यह बर्ताव किया होता—अकारण मुझसे रूठे होते—तो मैं जिन्दगी-भर उनकी सूरत न देखती। अगर कभी आते भी, तो कुत्तों की तरह दुत्कार देती। पुरुष पर सबसे बड़ा अधिकार उसकी स्त्री का है। माता-पिता को खुश रखने के लिए वह स्त्री का तिरस्कार नहीं कर सकता। तुम्हारे ससुरालवालों ने बड़ा घृणित व्यवहार किया। पुराने खयालवालों का गजब का कलेजा है, जो ऐसी बातें सहते हैं। देखा उस प्रथा का फल, जिसकी तारीफ करते तुम्हारी जबान नहीं थकती। वह दीवार सड़ गई। टीपटाप करने से काम न चलेगा। उसकी जगह नये सिरे से दीवार बनाने की जरूरत है। 
    अच्छा, अब कुछ मेरी भी कथा सुन लो। मुझे ऐसा संदेह हो रहा है कि विनोद ने मेरे साथ दगा की है। इनकी आर्थिक दशा वैसी नहीं, जैसी मैंने समझी थी। केवल मुझे ठगने के लिए इन्होंने सारा स्वाँग भरा था। मोटर माँगे की थी, बँगले का किराया अभी तक नहीं दिया गया, फरनिचर किराये के थे। यह सच है कि इन्होंने प्रत्यक्ष रूप से मुझे धोखा नहीं दिया। कभी अपनी दौलत की डींग नहीं मारी, लेकिन ऐसा रहन-सहन बना लेना, जिससे दूसरों को अनुमान हो कि यह कोई बड़े धनी आदमी हैं, एक प्रकार का धोखा ही है। यह स्वाँग इसीलिए भरा गया था कि कोई शिकार फँस जाय। अब देखती हूँ कि विनोद मुझसे अपनी असली हालत को छिपाने का प्रयत्न किया करते हैं। अपने खत मुझे नहीं देखने देते, कोई मिलने आता है, तो चौंक पड़ते हैं और घबरायी हुई आवाज में बेरा से पूछते हैं, कौन है ? तुम जानती हो, मैं धन की लौंडी नहीं। मैं केवल विशुद्ध हृदय चाहती हूँ। जिसमें पुरुषार्थ है, प्रतिभा है, वह आज नहीं तो कल अवश्य ही धनवान् होकर रहेगा। मैं इस कपट-लीला से जलती हूँ। अगर विनोद मुझसे अपनी कठिनाइयाँ कह दें, तो मैं उनके साथ सहानुभूति करूँगी, उन कठिनाइयों को दूर करने में उनकी मदद करूँगी। यों मुझसे परदा करके यह मेरी सहानुभूती और सहयोग ही से हाथ नहीं धोते, मेरे मन में अविश्वास, द्वेष और क्षोभ का बीज बोते हैं। यह चिंता मुझे मारे डालती हैं। अगर इन्होंने अपनी दशा साफ-साफ बता दी होती, तो मैं यहाँ मंसूरी आती ही क्यों ? लखनऊ में ऐसी गरमी नहीं पड़ती कि आदमी पागल हो जाय। यह हजारों रुपये क्यों पानी पड़ता। सबसे कठिन समस्या जीविका की है। कई विद्यालयों में आवेदन-पत्र भेज रखे हैं।जवाब का इंतजार कर रहे हैं। शायद इस महीने के अंत तक कहीं जगह मिल जाय। पहले तीन-बार सौ मिलेंगे। समझ में नहीं आता, कैसे काम चलेगा। डेढ़ सौ रुपये तो पापा मेरे कालेज का खर्च देते थे। अगर दस-पाँच महीने जगह न मिली तो यह क्या करें गे, यह फिक्र और भी खाये डालती है। मुश्किल यही है कि विनोद मुझसे परदा रखते हैं। अगर हम दोनों बैठकर परामर्श कर लेते, तो सारी गुत्थियाँ सुलझ् जातीं। मगर शायद यह मुझे इस योग्य ही नहीं समझते। शायद इनका खयाल है कि मैं केवल रेशमी गुड़िया हूँ, जिसे भाँति-भाँति के आभूषणों, सुगंधों और रेशमी वस्त्रों से सजाना ही काफी है। थिरेटर में कोई नया तमाशा होने वाला होता है, दौड़े हुए आकर मुझे खबर देते हैं। कहीं कोई जलसा हो, कोई खेल हो, कहीं सैर करना हो उसकी शुभ सूचना मुझे अविलम्ब दी जाती है और बड़ी प्रसन्नता के साथ, मानो मैं रात-दिन विनोद और क्रीड़ा और विलास में मग्न रहना चाहती हूँ, मानो मेरे हृदय में गंभीर अंश है ही नहीं। यह मेरा अपमान है; घोर अपमान, जिसे मैं अब नहीं सह सकती। मैं अपने संपूर्ण अधिकार लेकर ही संतुष्ट हो सकती हूँ। बस, इस वक्त इतना ही। बाकी फिर। अपने यहाँ का हाल-हवाल विस्तार से लिखना। मुझे अपने लिए जितनी चिंता है, उससे कम तुम्हारे लिए नहीं है। देखो, हम दोनों के डोंगे कहाँ लगते हैं। तुम अपनी स्वदेशी, पाँच हजार वर्षों की पुरानी जर्जर नौका पर बैठी हो, मैं नये, द्रुतगामी मोटर-बोट पर। अवसर, विज्ञान और उद्योग। मेरे साथ हैं। लेकिन कोई दैवी विपत्ति आ जाय, तब भी इसी मोटर-बोट पर डूबूँगी। साल में लाखों आदमी रेल के टक्करों से मर जाते हैं, पर कोई बैलगाडियों पर यात्रा नहीं करता। रेलों का विस्तार बढ़ता ही जाता है। बस। 
तुम्हारी,
पद्मा

----------


## Rajeev

6

गोरखपुर 
25-9-25
प्यारी पद्मा, 
    कल तुम्हारा खत मिला, आज जवाब लिख रही हूँ। एक तुम हो कि महीनों रटाती हो। इस विषय में तुम्हें मुझसे उपदेश लेना चाहिए। विनोद बाबू पर तुम व्यर्थ ही आक्षेप लगा रही हो। तुमने क्यों पहले ही उनकी आर्थिक दशा की जाँच-पड़ताल नहीं की ? बस, एक सुन्दर, रसिक, शिष्ट, वाणी-मधुर युवक देखा और फूल उठीं ? अब भी तुम्हारा ही दोष है। तुम अपने व्यवहार से, रहन-सहन से सिद्ध कर दो कि तुममें गंभीर अंश भी हैं, फिर देखूँ कि विनोद बाबू कैसे तुमसे परदा रखते हैं। और बहन, यह तो मानवी स्वभाव है। सभी चाहते हैं कि लोग हमें संपन्न समझें। इस स्वाँग को अंत तक निभाने की चेष्टा की जाती है और जो इस काम में सफल हो जाता है, उसी का जीवन सफल समझा जाता है। जिस युग में धन ही सर्वप्रधान हो, मर्यादा, कीर्ति, यश—यहाँ तक कि विद्या भी धन से खरीदी जा सके, उस युग में स्वाँग भरना एक लाजिमी बात हो जाती है। अधिकार योग्यता का मुँह ताकते हैं ! यही समझ लो कि इन दोनों में फूल और फल का संबंध है। योग्यता का फूल लगा और अधिकार का फल आया। 
    इन ज्ञानोपदेश के बाद अब तुम्हें हार्दिक धन्यवाद देती हूँ। तुमने पतिदेव के नाम जो पत्र लिखा था, उसका बहुत अच्छा असर हुआ। उसके पाँचवें ही दिन स्वामी का कृपापात्र मुझे मिला। बहन, वह खत पाकर मुझे कितनी खुशी हुई, इसका तुम अनुमान कर सकती हो। मालूम होता था, अंधे को आँखें मिल गयी हैं। कभी कोठे पर जाती थी, कभी नीचे आती थी। सारे में खलबली पड़ गयी। तुम्हें वह पत्र अत्यन्त निराशाजनक जान पड़ता, मेरे लिए वह संजीवन-मंत्र था, आशादीपक था। प्राणेश ने बारातियों की उद्दंडता पर खेद प्रकट किया था, पर बड़ों के सामने वह जबान कैसे खोल सकते थे। फिर जनातियों ने भी, बारातियों का जैसा आदर-सत्कार करना चाहिए था, वैसा नहीं किया। अन्त में लिखा था—‘प्रिये, तुम्हारे दर्शनों की कितनी उत्कंठा है, लिख नहीं सकता। तुम्हारी कल्पित मूर्ति नित आँखों के सामने रहती है। पर कुल-मर्यादा का पालन करना मेरा  कर्त्तव्य है। जब तक माता-पिता का रुख न पाऊँ, आ नहीं सकता। तुम्हारे वियोग में चाहे प्राण ही निकल जायँ, पर पिता की इच्छा की उपेक्षा नहीं कर सकता। हाँ, एक बात का दृढ़-निश्चय कर चुका हूँ—चाहे इधर की दुनियां उधर हो जाय, कपूत कहलाऊँ, पिता के कोप का भागी बनूँ, घर छोड़ना पड़े पर अपनी दूसरी शादी न करूँगा। मगर जहाँ तक मैं समझता हूँ, मामला इतना तूल न खींचेगा। यह लोग थोड़े दिनों में नर्म पड़ जायँगे और तब मैं आऊँगा और अपनी हृदयेश्वरी को आँखों पर बिठाकर लाऊँगा। 
    बस, अब मै। संतुष्ट हूँ बहन, मुझे और कुछ न चाहिए। स्वामी मुझ पर इतनी कृपा रखते हैं, इससे अधिक और वह क्या कर सकते हैं ! प्रियतम! तुम्हारी चन्दा सदस तुम्हारी रहेगी, तुम्हारी इच्छा ही उसका कर्त्तव्य है। वह जब तक जिएगी, तुम्हारे पवित्र चरणों से लगी रहेगी। उसे बिसारना मत। 
    बहन, आँखों में आँसू भर आते हैं, अब नहीं लिखा जाता, जवाब जल्द देना।
तुम्हारी, 
चन्दा

----------


## Rajeev

7
दिल्ली
15-12-25
प्यारी बहन, 
    तुझसे बार-बार क्षमा मॉँगती हूँ, पैरों पड़ती हूँ। मेरे पत्र न लिखने का कारण आलस्य न था, सैर-सपाटे की धुन न थी। रोज सोचती थी कि आज लिखूँगी, पर कोई-न-कोई ऐसा काम आ पड़ता था, कोई ऐसी बात हो जाती थी; कोई ऐसी बाधा आ खड़ी होती थी कि चित्त अशांत हो जाता था और मुँह लपेट कर पड़ रहती थी। तुम मुझे अब देखो तोशायद  पहिचान न सको। मंसूरी से दिल्ली आये एक महीना हो गया। यहाँ विनोद को तीन सौ रुपये की एक जगह मिल गयी है। यह सारा महीना बाजार की खाक छानने में कटा। विनोद ने मुझे  पूरी स्वाधीनता दे रखी है। मैं जो चाहूँ, करूँ, उनसे कोई मतलब नहीं। वह मेरे मेहमान हैं। गृहस्थी का सारा बोझ मुझ पर डालकर वह निश्चिंत हो गए हैं।  ऐसा बेफिक्रा मैंने आदमी ही नहीं देखा। हाजिरी की परवाह है, न डिनर की, बुलाया तो आ गए, नहीं तो बैठे हैं। नौकरों से कुछ बोलने की तो मानो इन्होंने कसम ही खा ली है। उन्हें डाटूँ तो मैं, रखूँ तो मैं, निकालूँ तो मैं, उनसे कोई मतलब ही नहीं। मैं चाहती हूँ, वह मेरे प्रबन्ध की आलोचना करें, ऐब निकालें; मैं चाहती हूँ जब मैं बाजार से कोई चीज लाऊँ, तो वह बतावें मैं जट गई या जीत आई; मैं चहती हूँ महीने के खर्च का बजट बनाते समय मेरे और उनके बीच में खूब बहस हो, पर इन अरमानों में से एक भी पूरा नहीं होता। मैं नहीं समझती, इस तरह कोई स्त्री कहाँ तक गृह-प्रबन्ध में सफल हो सकती है। विनोद के इस सम्पूर्ण आत्म-समर्पण ने मेरी निज की जरूरतों के लिए कोई गुंजाइश ही नहीं रखी। अपने शौक की चीजें खुद खरीदकर लाते बुरा मालूम होता है, कम-से-कम मुझसे नहीं हो सकमा। मैं जानती हूँ, मैं अपने लिए कोई चीज लाऊँ, तो वह नाराज न होंगे। नहीं, मुझे विश्वास है, खुश होंगे; लेकिन मेरा जी चाहता है, मेरे शौक सिंगार की चीजें वह खुद ला कर दें। उनसे लेने में जो आनन्द है, वह खुद जाकर लाने में नहीं। पिताजी अब भी मुझे सौ रुपया महीना देते हैं और उन रुपयों को मैं अपनी जरूरतों पर खर्च कर सकती हूँ। पर न जाने क्यों मुझे भय होता है कि कहीं विनोदद समझें, मैं उनके रुपये खर्च किये डालती हूँ। जो आदमी किसी बात पर नाराज नहीं हो सकता, वह किसी बात पर खुश भी नहीं हो सकता। मेरी समझ में ही नहीं आता, वह किस बात से खुश और किस बात से नाराज होते हैं। बस, मेरी दशा उस आदमी की-सी है, जो  बिना रास्ता जाने इधर-उधर भटकता फिरे। तुम्हें याद होगा, हम दोनों कोई गणित का प्रश्न लगाने के बाद कितनी उत्सुकता से उसका जवाब देखती थी; जब हमारा जवाब किताब के जवाब से मिल जाता था, तो  हमें कितना हार्दिक आनन्द मिलता था। मेहनत सफल हुईं, इसका विश्वास हो जाता था। जिन गणित की पुस्तकों में प्रश्नों के उत्तर न लिखे होते थे, उसके प्रश्न हल करने की हमारी इच्छा ही न होती थी। सोचते थे, मेहनत अकारथ जायगी। मैं रोज प्रश्न हल करती हूँ, पर नहीं जानती कि जवाब ठीक निकला, या गलत। सोचो, मेरे चित्त की क्या दशा होगी। 
    एक हफ्ता होता है, लखनऊ की मिस रिग से भेंट हो गई। वह लेडी डाक्टर हैं और मेरे घर बहुत आती-जाती हैं। किसी का सिर भी धमका और मिस रिग बुलायी गयीं। पापा जब मेडिकल कालेज में प्रोफेसर थे, तो उन्होंने इन मिस रिग को पढ़ाया था। उसका एहसान वह अब भी मानती हैं। यहाँ उन्हें देखकर भोजन का निमंत्रण न देना  अशिष्टता की हद होती। मिस रिग ने दावत मंजूर कर ली। उस दिन मुझे जितनी कठिनाई हुई, वह बयान नहीं कर सकती। मैंने कभी अँगरेजों के साथ टेबुल पर नहीं खाया। उनमें भोजन के क्या शिष्टाचार हैं, इसका मुझे बिलकुल ज्ञान नहीं। मैंने समझा था, विनोद  मुझे सारी बातें बता देंगे। वह बरसों अँगरेजों के साथ इंग्लैंड रह चुके हैं। मैंने उन्हें मिस रिग के आने की सूचना भी दे दी। पर उस भले आदमी ने मानो सुना ही नहीं। मैंने भी निश्चय किया, मैं तुमसे कुछ न पूछूँगी, यही न होगा कि मिस रिग हँसेंगी। बला से। अपने ऊपर बार-बार झुँझलाती थी कि कहाँ मिस रिग को बुला बैठी। पड़ोस के बँगलों में कई हमी-जैसे परिवार रहते हैं। उनसे सलाह ले सकती थी। पर यही संकोच होता था कि ये लोग मुझे गँवारिन समझेंगे। अपनी इस विवशता पर थोड़ी देर तक आँसू भी बहाती रही। आखिर निराश होकर अपनी बुद्धि से काम लिया। दूसरे दिन मिस रिग आयीं। हम दोनों भी मेज पर बैठे। दावत शुरू हुई। मैं देखती थी कि विनोद बार-बार झेंपते थे और मिस रिग बार-बार नाक सिकोड़ती थीं, जिससे प्रकट हो रहा था कि शिष्टाचार की मर्यादा भंग हो रही है। मैं शर्म के मारे मरी जाती थी। किसी भाँति विपत्ति सिर सके टली। तब मैंने कान पकड़े कि अब किसी अँगरेज की दावत न करूँगी। उस दिन से देख रही हूँ, विनोद मुझसे कुछ खिंचे हुए हैं। मैं भी नहीं बोल रही हूँ। वह शायद समझते हैं कि मैंने उनकी भद्द करा दी। मैं समझ रही हूँ। कि उन्होंने मुझे लज्जित लज्जित किया। सच कहती हूँ, चन्दा, गृहस्थी के इन झंझटों में मुझे अब किसी से हँसने बोलने का अवसर नहीं मिलता। इधर महीनों से कोई नयी पुस्तक नहीं पढ़ सकी। विनोद की विनोदशीलता भी न जाने कहाँ चली गयी। अब वह सिनेमा या थिएटर का नाम भी नहीं लेते। हाँ, मैं चलूँ तो वह तैयार हो जायेंगे। मैं चाहती हूँ, प्रस्ताव उनकी ओर से हो, मैं उसका अनुमोदन करूँ। शायद वह पहिले की आदतें छोड़ रहे हैं। मैं तपस्या का संकल्प उनके मुख पर अंकित पाती हूँ। ऐसा जान पड़ता है, अपने में गृह-संचालन की शक्ति न पाकर उन्होंने सारा भार मुझ पर डाल दिया है। मंसूरी में वह घर के संचालक थे। दो-ढाई महीने में पन्द्रह सौ खर्च किये। कहाँ से लाये, यह में अब तक नहीं जानती। पास तो शायद ही कुछ रहा हो। संभव है किसी मित्र से ले लिया हो। तीन सौ रुपये महीने की आमदनी में थिएटर और सिनेमा का जिक्र ही क्या ! पचास रुपये तो मकान ही के निकल जाते हैं। मैं इस जंजाल से तंग आ गयी हूँ। जी चाहता है, विनोद से कह दूँ कि मेरे चलाये यह ठेला न चलेगा। आप तो दो-ढाई घंटा यूनिवर्सिटी में काम करके दिन-भर चैन करें, खूब टेनिस खेलें, खूब उपन्यास पढ़ें, खूब सोयें और मैं सुबह से आधी रात तक घर के झंझटों में मरा करूँ। कई बार छेड़ने का इरादा किया, दिल में ठानकर उनके पास गयी भी, लेकिन उनका सामीप्य मेरे सारे संयम, सारी ग्लानि, सारी विरक्ति को हर लेता है। उनका विकसित मुखमंडल, उनके अनुरक्त नेत्र, उनके कोमल शब्द मुझ पर मोहिनी मंत्र-सा डाल देते हैं। उनके एक आलिंगन में मेरी सारी वेदना विलीन हो जाती है। बहुत अच्छा होता, अगर यह इतने रूपवान्, इतने मधुरभाषी, इतने सौम्य न होते। तब कदाचित् मैं इनसे झगड़ बैठती, अपनी कठिनाइयाँ कह सकती। इस दशा में तो इन्होंने मुझे जैसे भेड़ बना लिया है। मगर माया को तोड़ने का मौका तलाश कर रही हूँ। एक तरह से मैं अपना आत्म-सम्मान खो बैठी हूँ। मैं क्यों हर एक बात में किसी की अप्रसन्नता से डरती रहती हूँ ? मुझमें क्यों यह भाव नहीं आता कि जो कुछ मैं कर रही हूँ, वह ठीक है। मैं इतनी मुखापेक्षा क्यों करती हूँ ? इस मनोवृत्ति पर मुझे विजय पाना है, चाहे जो कुछ हो। अब इस वक्त विदा होती हूँ। अपने यहाँ के समाचार लिखना, जी लगा है।

तुम्हारी,
पद्मा

----------


## Rajeev

8
काशी
25-12-25
प्यारी पद्मा, 
    तुम्हारा पत्र पढ़कर मुझे कुछ दु:ख हुआ, कुछ हँसी आयी, कुछ क्रोध आया। तुम क्या चाहती हो, यह तुम्हें खुद नहीं मालूम। तुमने आदर्श पति पाया है, व्यर्थ की शंकाओं से मन को अशांत न करो। तुम स्वाधीनता चाहती थीं, वह तुम्हें मिल गयी। दो आदमियों के लिए तीन सौ रुपये कम नहीं होते। उस पर अभी तुम्हारे पापा भी सौ रुपये दिये जाते हैं। अब और क्या करना चाहिए? मुझे भय होता है कि तुम्हारा चित्त कुछ अव्यवस्थित हो गया है। मेरे पास तुम्हारे लिए सहानुभूति का एक शब्द भी नहीं। 
    मैं पन्द्रह तारीख को काशी आ गयी। स्वामी स्वयं मुझे विदा कराने गये थे। घर से चलते समय बहुत रोई। पहले मैं समझती थी कि लड़कियाँ झूठ-मूठ रोया करती हैं। फिर मेरे लिए तो माता-पिता का वियोग कोई नई बात न थी। गर्मी, दशहरा और बड़े दिन की छुट्टियों के बाद छ: सालों से इस वियोग का अनुभव कर रही हूँ। कभी आँखों में आँसू न आते थे। सहेलियों से मिलने की खुशी होती थी। पर अबकी तो ऐसा जान पड़ता था कि कोई हृदय को खींचे लेता है। अम्माँजी के गले लिपटकर तो मैं इतना रोई कि मुझे मूर्छा आ गयी। पिताजी के पैरों पर लोट कर रोने की  अभिलाषा मन में ही रह गयी। हाय, वह रुदन का आनन्द ! उस समय पिता के चरणों पर गिरकर रोने के लिए मैं अपने प्राण तक दे देती। यही रोना आता था कि मैंने इनके लिए कुछ न किया। मेरा पालन-पोषण करने में इन्होंने क्या कुछ कष्ट न उठाया ! मैं जन्म की रोगिणी हूँ। रोज ही बीमार रहती थी। अम्माँजी रात-रात भर मुझे गोद में लिये बैठी रह जाती थी। पिताजी के कन्धों पर चढ़कर उचकने की याद मुझे अभी तक आती है। उन्होंने कभी मुझे कड़ी निगाह से नहीं देखा। मेरे सिर में दर्द हुआ और उनके हाथों के तोते उड़ जाते थे। दस वर्ष की उम्र तक तो यों गए। छ: साल देहरादून में गुजरे। अब, जब इस योग्य हुई कि उनकी कुछ सेवा करूँ, तो यों पर झाड़कर अलग हो गई। कुल आठ महीने तक उनके चरणों की सेवा कर सकी और यही आठ महीने मेरे जीवन की निधि है। मेरी ईश्वर से यही प्रार्थना है कि मेरा जन्म फिर इसी गोद में हो और फिर इसी अतुल पितृस्नेह का आनन्द भोगूँ। 
    सन्ध्या समय गाड़ी स्टेशन से चली। मैं जनाना कमरे में थी और लोग दूसरे कमरे में थे। उस वक्त सहसा मुझे स्वामीजी को देखने की प्रबल इच्छा हुई। सान्त्वना, सहानुभूति और आश्रय के लिए हृदय व्याकुल हो रहा था। ऐसा जान पड़ता था जैसे कोई कैदी कालापानी जा रहा हो। 
    घंटे भर के बाद गाड़ी एक स्टेशन पर रुकी। मैं पीछे की ओर खिड़की से सिर निकालकर देखने लगी। उसी वक्त द्वार खुला और किसी ने कमरे में कदम रखा। उस कमरे में एक औरत भी न थी। मैंने चौंककर पीछे देखा तो एक पुरुष। मैंने तुरन्त मुँह छिपा लिया और बोली, आप कौन हैं ? यह जनाना कमरा है। मरदाने कमरे में जाइए। 
    पुरुष ने खड़े-खड़े कहा—मैं तो इसी कमरे में बैठूँगा। मरदाने कमरे में भीड़ बहुत है। 
    मैंने रोष से कहा—नहीं, आप इसमें नहीं बैठ सकते। 
    ‘मैं तो बैठूँगा।’
    ‘आपको निकलना पड़ेगा। आप अभी चले जाइये, नहीं तो मैं अभी जंजीर खींच लूँगी।’
    ‘अरे साहब, मैं भी आदमी हूँ, कोई जानवर नहीं हूँ। इतनी जगह पड़ी हुई है। आपका इसमें हरज क्या है?’
    गाड़ी ने सीटी दी। मैं और घबराकर बोली—आप निकलते हैं, या मैं जंजीर खींचूँ ?
    पुरुष ने मुस्कराकर कहा—आप तो बड़ी गुस्सावर मालूम होती हैं। एक गरीब आदमी पर आपको जरा भी दया नहीं आती ?
    गाड़ी चल पड़ी। मारे क्रोध और लज्जा के मुझे पसीना आ गया। मैंने फौरन द्वार खोल दिया और बोली—अच्छी बात है, आप बैठिए, मैं ही जाती हूँ।
    बहन, मैं सच कहती हूँ, मुझे उस वक्त लेशमात्र भी भय न था। जानती थी, गिरते ही मर जाऊँगी, पर एक अजनबी के साथ अकेले बैठने से मर जाना अच्छा था। मैंने एक पैर लटकाया ही था कि उस पुरुष ने मेरी बाँह पकड़ ली और अन्दर खींचता हुआ बोला—अब तक तो आपने मुझे कालेपानी भेजने का सामान कर दिया था। यहाँ और कोई तो है नहीं, फिर आप इतना क्यों घबराती हैं। बैठिए, जरा हँसिए-बोलिए। अगले स्टेशन पर मैं उतर जाऊँगा, इतनी देर तक कृपा-कटाक्ष से वंचित न कीजिए। आपको देखकर दिल काबू से बाहर हुआ जाता है। क्यों एक गरीब का खून सिर पर लीजिएगा।.......
    मैंने झटककर अपना हाथ छुटा लिया। सारी देह काँपने लगी। आँखों में आँसू भर आये। उस वक्त अगर मेरे पास कोई छुरी या कटार होती, तो मैंने जरूर उसे निकाल लिया होता और मरने-मारने को तैयार हो गई होती। मगर इस दशा में क्रोध से ओंठ चबाने के सिवा और क्या करती ! आखिर झल्लाना व्यर्थ समझकर मैंने सावधान होने की चेष्टा करके कहा—आप कौन हैं ? उसने उसी ढिठाई से कहा—तुम्हारे प्रेम का इच्छुक। 
    ‘आप तो मजाक करते हैं। सच बतलाइए।’
‘सच बता रहा हूँ, तुम्हारा आशिक हूँ।’
    ‘अगर आप मेरे आशिक हैं, तो कम-से-कम इतनी बात मानिए कि अगले स्टेशन पर उतर जाइए। मुझे बदनाम करके आप कुछ न पायेंगे। मुझ पर इतनी दया कीजिए।’
    मैंने हाथ जोड़कर यह बात कही। मेरा गला भी भर आया था। उस आदमी ने द्वार की ओर जाकर कहा—अगर आपका यही हुक्म है, तो लीजिए, जाता हूँ। याद रखिएगा। 
    उसने द्वार खोल लिया और एक पाँव आगे बढ़ाया। मुझे मालूम हुआ वह नीचे कूदने जा रहा है। बहन, नहीं कह सकती कि उस वक्त मेरे दिल की क्या दशा हुई। मैंने बिजली की तरह लपककर उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया और अपनी तरफ जोर से खींच लिया। 
    उसने ग्लानि से भरे हुए स्वर में कहा—‘क्यों खींच लिया, मैं तो चला जा रहा था।’
    ‘अगला स्टेशन आने दीजिए।’
    ‘जब आप भगा ही रही हैं, तो जितनी जल्द भाग जाऊँ उतना ही अच्छा।’
    ‘मैं यह कब कहती हूँ कि आप चलती गाड़ी से कूद पड़िए।’
    ‘अगर मुझ पर इतनी दया है, तो एक बार जरा दर्शन ही दे दो।’
    ‘अगर आपकी स्त्री से कोई दूसरा पुरुष बातें करता, तो आपको कैसा लगता?’
    पुरुष ने त्योरियाँ चढ़ाकर कहा—‘मैं उसका खून पी जाता।’
    मैंने निस्संकोच होकर कहा—तो फिर आपके साथ मेरे पति क्या व्यवहार करेंगे, यह भी आप समझते होंगे ?
    ‘तुम अपनी रक्षा आप ही कर सकती हो। प्रिये! तुम्हें पति की मदद की जरूरत ही नहीं। अब आओ, मेरे गले से लग जाओ। मैं ही तुम्हारा भाग्यशाली स्वामी और सेवक हूँ।’
    मेरा हृदय उछल पड़ा। एक बार मुँह से निकला—अरे! आप!!’ और मैं दूर हटकर खड़ी हो गयी। एक हाथ लंबा घूँघट खींच लिया। मुँह से एक शब्द न निकला। 
    स्वामी ने कहा—अब यह शर्म और परदा कैसा?
    मैंने कहा—आप बड़े छलिये हैं ! इतनी देर तक मुझे रुलाने में क्या मजा आया?
स्वामी—इतनी देर में मैंने तुम्हें जितना पहचान लिया, उतना घर के अन्दर शायद बरसों में भी न पहचान सकता। यह अपराध क्षमा करो। क्या तुम सचमुच गाड़ी से कूद पड़तीं ?
    ‘अवश्य?’
    ‘बड़ी खैरियत हुई, मगर यह दिल्लगी बहुत दिनों याद रहेगी।’ मेरे स्वामी औसत कद के, साँवले, चेचकरू, दुबले आदमी हैं। उनसके कहीं रूपवान् पुरुष मैंने देखे हैं: पर मेरा हृदय कितना उल्लसित हो रहा था ! कितनी आनन्दमय सन्तुष्टि का अनुभव कर रही थी, मैं बयान नहीं कर सकती। 
    मैंने पूछा—गाड़ी कब तक पहुँचेगी ?
    ‘शाम को पहुँच जायेंगे।’
    मैंने देखा, स्वामी का चेहरा कुछ उदास हो गया है। वह दस मिनट  तक चुपचाप बैठे बाहर की तरफ ताकते रहे। मैंने उन्हें केवल बात में लगाने ही के लिए यह अनावश्यक प्रश्न पूछा था। पर अब भी जब वह न बोले तो मैंने फिर न छेड़ा। पानदान खोलकर पान बनाने लगी। सहसा, उन्होंने कहा—चन्दा, एक बात कहूँ ?
    मैंने कहा—हाँ-हाँ, शौक से कहिए। 
    उन्होंने सिर झुकाकर शर्माते हुए कहा—मैं जानता कि तुम इतनी रूपवती हो, तो मैं तुमसे विवाह न करता। अब तुम्हें देखकर मुझे मालूम हो रहा है कि मैंने तुम्हारे साथ अन्याय किया है। मैं किसी तरह तुम्हारे योग्य न था। 
    मैंने पान का बीड़ा उन्हें देते हुए कहा—ऐसी बातें न कीजिए। आप जैसे हैं, मेरे सर्वस्व हैं। मैं आपकी दासी बनकर अपने भाग्य को धन्य मानती हूँ। 
    दूसरा स्टेशन आ गया। गाड़ी रुकी। स्वामी चले गये। जब-जब गाड़ी रुकती थी, वह आकर दो-चार बातें कर जाते थे। शाम को हम लोग बनारस पहुँच गए। मकान एक गली में है और मेरे घर से बहुत छोटा है। इन कई दिनों में यह भी मालूम हो रहा है कि सासजी स्वभाव की रूखी हैं। लेकिन अभी किसी के बारे में कुछ नहीं कह सकती। सम्भव है, मुझे भ्रम हो रहा हो। फिर लिखूँगी। मुझे इसकी चिन्ता नहीं कि घर कैसा है, आर्थिक दशा कैसी है, सास-ससुर कैसे हैं। मेरी इच्छा है कि यहाँ सभी मुझ से खुश रहें। पतिदेव को मुझसे प्रेम है, यह मेरे लिए काफी है। मुझे और किसी बात की परवा नहीं। तुम्हारे बहनोईजी का मेरे पास बार-बार आना सासजी को अच्छा नहीं लगता। वह समझती हैं, कहीं यह सिर न चढ़ जाय। क्यों मुझ पर उनकी यह अकृपा है, कह नहीं सकती; पर इतना जानती हूँ कि वह अगर इस बात से नाराज होती हैं, तो हमारे ही भले के लिए। वह ऐसी कोई बात क्यों 
करेंगी, जिसमें हमारा हित न हो। अपनी सन्तान का अहित कोई माता नहीं कर सकती। मुझ ही में कोई बुराई उन्हें नजर आई होगी। दो-चार दिन में आप ही मालूम हो जाएगा ! अपने यहाँ के समाचार लिखना। जवाब की आशा एक महीने के पहले तो है नहीं, यों तुम्हारी खुशी। 

तुम्हारी, 
चन्दा

----------


## Rajeev

9
दिल्ली
1-2-26
प्यारी बहन, 
    तुम्हारे प्रथम मिलन की कुतूहलमय कथा पढ़कर, चित्त प्रसन्न हो गया। मुझे तुम्हारे ऊपर हसद हो रहा है। मेंने समझा था, तुम्हें मुझ पर हसद होगा, पर क्रिया उलटी हो गयी, तुम्हें चारों ओर हरियाली ही नजर आती है, मैं जिधर नजर डालती हूँ, सूखे रेत और नग्न टीलों के सिवा और कुछ नहीं। खैर ! अब कुछ मेरा वृत्तान्त सुनो—
    “अब जिगर थामकर बैठो, मेरी बारी आयी।”
    विनोद की अविचलित दर्शनिकता अब असह्य हो गयी है। कुछ विचित्र जीव हैं, घर में आग लगे, पत्थर पड़े इनकी बला से। इन्हें मुझ पर जरा भी दया नहीं आती। मैं सुबह से शाम तक घर के झंझटों में कुढ़ा करूँ, इन्हें कुछ परवाह नहीं। ऐसा सहानुभूति से खाली आदमी कभी नहीं देखा था। इन्हें तो किसी जंगल में तपस्या करनी चाहिए थी। अभी तो खैर दो ही प्राणी हैं, लेकिन कहीं बाल-बच्चे हो गये तब तो मैं बे-मौत मर जाऊँगी। ईश्वर न करे, वह दारुण विपत्ति मेरे सिर पड़े। 
    चन्दा, मुझे अब दिल से लगी हुई है कि किसी भाँति इनकी वह समाधि भंग कर दूँ। मगर कोई उपाय सफल नहीं होता, कोई चाल ठीक नहीं पड़ती। एक दिन मैंने उनके कमरे के लंप का बल्व तोड़ दिया। कमरा अँधेरा पड़ा रहा। आप सैर करके आये, तो कमरा अँधेरा देखा। मुझसे पूछा, मैंने कह दिया बल्ब टूट गया। बस, आपने भोजन किया और मेरे कमरे में आकर लेट रहे। पत्रों और उपन्यासों की ओर देखा तक नहीं, न-जाने वह उत्सुकता कहाँ विलीन हो गयी। दिन-भर गुजर गया, आपको बल्व लगवाने की कोई फिक्र नहीं। आखिर, मुझी को बाजार से लाना पड़ा।
एक दिन मैंने झुँझलाकर रसोइये को निकाल दिया। सोचा जब लाला रात-भर भूखे सोयेंगे, तब आँखें खुलेंगी। मगर इस भले आदमी ने कुछ पूछा तक नहीं। चाय न मिली, कुछ परवाह नहीं। ठीक दस बजे आपने कपड़े पहने, एक बार रसोई की ओर जाकर देखा, सन्नाटा था। बस, कालेज चल दिये। एक आदमी पूछता है, महाराज कहाँ गया, क्यों गया; अब क्या इन्तजाम होगा, कौन खाना पकायेगा, कम-से-कम इतना तो मुझसे कह सकते थे कि तुम अगर नहीं पका सकती, तो बाजार ही से कुछ खाना मँगवा लो। जब वह चले गए, तो मुझे बड़ा पश्चात्ताप हुआ। रायल होटल से खाना मँगवाया और बैरे के हाथ कालेज भेज दिया। पर खुद भूखी ही रही। दिन-भर भूख के मारे बुरा हाल था। सिर में दर्द होने लगा। आप कालेज से आए और मुझे पड़े देखा तो ऐसे परेशान हुए मानो मुझे त्रिदोष है। उसी वक्त एक डाक्टर बुला भेजा। डाक्टर आये, आँखें देखी, जबान देखी, हरारत देखी, लगाने की दवा अलग दी, पीने की अलग, आदमी दवा लेने गया। लौटा तो बारह रुपये का बिल भी था। मुझे इन सारी बातों पर ऐसा क्रोध आ रहा था कि कहाँ भागकर चली जाऊँ। उस पर आप आराम-कुर्सी डालकर मेरी चारपाई के पास बैठ गए और एक-एक पल पर पूछने लगे कैसा जी है ?  दर्द कुछ कम हुआ ? यहाँ मारे भूख के आँतें कुलकुला रही थी। दवा हाथ से छुई तक नहीं। आखिर झख मारकर मैंने फिर बैरे से खाना मंगवाया। फिर चाल उलटी पड़ी। मैं डरी कि कहीं सबेरे फिर यह महाशय डाक्टर को न बुला बैठैं, इसलिए सबेरा होते ही हारकर फिर घर के काम-धन्धे में लगी। उसी वक्त एक दूसरा महाराज बुलवाया। अपने पुराने महाराज को बेकसूर निकालकर दण्डस्वरूप एक काठ के उल्लू को रखना पड़ा, जो मामूली चपातियाँ भी नहीं पका सकता। उस दिन से एक नयी बला गले पड़ी। दोनों वक्त दो घंटे इस महाराज को सिखाने में लग जाते हैं। इसे अपनी पाक-कला का ऐसा घमण्ड है कि मैं चाहे जितना बकूँ, पर करता अपने ही मन की है। उस पर बीच-बीच में मुस्कराने लगता है, मानो कहता हो कि ‘तुम इन बातों को क्या जानो, चुपचाप बैठी देख्ती जाव।’ जलाने चली थी विनोद को और खुद जल गयी। रुपये खर्च हुए, वह तो हुए ही, एक और जंजाल में फँस गयी। मैं खुद जानती हूँ कि विनोद का डाक्टर को बुलाना या मेरे पास बैठे रहना केवल दिखावा था। उनके चेहरे पर जरा भी घबराहट न थी, चित्त जरा भी अशांत न था। 
    चंदा, मुझे क्षमा करना। मैं नहीं जानती कि ऐसे पुरुष के पाले पड़कर तुम्हारी क्या दशा होती, पर मेरे लिए इस दशा में रहना असह्य है। मैं आगे जो वृत्तान्त कहने वाली हूँ, उसे सुनकर तुम नाक-भौं सिकोड़ोगी, मुझे कोसोगी, कलंकिनी कहोगी; पर जो चाहे कहो, मुझे परवा नहीं। आज चार दिन होते हैं, मैंने त्रिया-चरित्र का एक नया अभिनय किया। हम दोनों सिनेमा देखने गये थे। वहाँ मेरी बगल में एक बंगाली बाबू बैठे हुए थे। विनोद सिनेमा में इस तरह बैठते हैं, मानो ध्यानावस्था में हों। न बोलना, न चालना! फिल्म इतनी सुन्दर थी, ऐक्टिंग इतनी सजीव कि मेरे मुँह से बार-बार प्रशंसा के शब्द निकल जाते थे। बंगाली बाबू को भी बड़ा आनन्द आ रहा था। हम दोनों उस फिल्म पर आलोचनाएँ करने लगे। वह फिल्म के भावों की इतनी रोचक व्याख्या करता था कि मन मुग्ध हो जाता था। फिल्म से ज्यादा मजा मुझे उसकी बातों में आ रहा था। बहन, सच कहती  हूँ, शक्ल-सूरत में वह विनोद के तलुओं की बराबरी भी नहीं कर सकता, पर केवल विनोद को जलाने के लिए मैं उससे मुस्करा-मुस्करा कर बातें करने लगी। उसने समझा, कोई शिकार फँस गया। अवकाश के समय वह बाहर जाने लगा, तो मैं भी उठ खड़ी हुई; पर विनोद अपनी जगह पर ही बैठे रहे। 
    मैंने कहा—बाहर चलते हो, मेरी तो बैठे-बैठे कमर दुख गयी। 
    विनोद बोले—हाँ-हाँ चलो, इधर-उधर टहल आयें। मैंने लापरवाही से कहा—तुम्हारा जी न चाहे तो मत चलो, मैं मजबूर नहीं करती। 
    विनोद फिर अपनी जगह पर बैठते हुए बोले—अच्छी बात है। 
    मैं बाहर आयी तो बंगाली बाबू ने पूछा—क्या आप यहीं की रहने वाली हैं ? ‘मेरे पति यहाँ यूनिवर्सिटी में प्रोफेसर हैं।’
    ‘अच्छा! वह आपके पति थे। अजीब आदमी हैं।’
    ‘आपको तो मैंने शायद यहाँ पहले ही देखा है।’
    ‘हाँ, मेरा मकान तो बंगाल में है। कंचनपुर के महाराज साहब का प्राइवेट सेक्रेटरी हूँ। महाराजा साहब वाइसराय से मिलने आये हैं। ’
    ‘तो अभी दो-चार दिन रहिएगा?’
    ‘जी हाँ, आशा तो करता हूँ। रहूँ तो साल-भर रह जाऊँ। जाऊँ तो दूसरी गाड़ी से चला जाऊँ। हमारे महाराजा साहब का कुछ ठीक नहीं। यों बड़े सज्जन और मिलनसार हैं। आपसे मिलकर बहुत खुश होंगे। 
    यह बातें करते-करते हम रेस्ट्राँ में पहुँच गये। बाबू ने चाय और टोस्ट लिया। मैंने सिर्फ चाय ली। 
    ‘तो  इसी वक्त आपका महाराजा साहब से परिचय करा दूं। आपको आश्चर्य होगा कि मुकुटधारियों में भी इतनी नम्रता और विनय हो सकती है। उनकी बातें सुनकर आप मुग्ध हो जायँगी।’
    मैंने आईने में अपनी सूरत देखकर कहा—जी नहीं, फिर किसी दिन पर रखिए। आपसे तो अक्सर मुलाकात होती रहेगी। क्या आपकी स्त्री आपके साथ नहीं आयीं ?
    युवक ने मुस्कराकर कहा—मैं अभी क्वाँरा हूँ और शायद क्वाँरा ही रहूँ?
    मैंने उत्सुक होकर पूछा—अच्छा! तो आप भी स्त्रियों से भागने वाले जीवों में हैं। इतनी बातें तो हो गयी और आपका नाम तक न पूछा। 
    बाबू ने अपना नाम भुवनमोहन दास गुप्त बताया। मैंने अपना परिचय दिया। 
    ‘जी नहीं, मैं उन अभागों में हूँ, जो एक बार निराश होकर फिर उसकी परीक्षा नहीं करते। रूप की तो संसार में कमी नहीं, मगर रूप और गुण का मेल बहुत कम देखने में आता है। जिस रमणी से मेरा प्रेम था, वह आज एक बड़े वकील की पत्नी है। मैं गरीब था। इसकी सजा मुझे ऐसी मिली कि जीवनपर्यन्त न भूलेगी। साल-भर तक जिसकी उपासना की, जब उसने मुझे धन पर बलिदान कर दिया, तो अब और क्या आशा रखूँ?
    मैंने हँसकर कहा—‘आपने बहुत जल्द हिम्मत हार दी।’  
    भुवन ने सामने द्वार की ओर ताकते हुए कहा—मैंने आज तक ऐसा वीर ही नहीं देखा, जो रमणियों से परास्त न हुआ हो। ये हृदय पर चोट करती हैं और हृदय एक ही गहरी चोट सह सकता है। जिस रमणी ने मेरे प्रेम को तुच्छ समझकर पैरों से कुचल दिया, उसको मैं दिखाना चाहता हूँ कि मेरी आँखों में धन कितनी तुच्छ वस्तु है, यही मेरे जीवन का एकमात्र उद्देश्य है। मेरा जीवन उसी दिन सफल होगा, जब विमला के घर के सामने मेरा विशाल भवन होगा और उसका पति मुझसे मिलने में अपना सौभाग्य समझेगा। 
    मैंने गम्भीरता से कहा—यह तो कोई बहुत ऊँचा उद्देश्य नहीं है। आप यह क्यों समझते हैं कि विमला ने केवल धन के लिए आपका परित्याग किया। सम्भव है, इसके और भी कारण हों। माता-पिता ने उस पर दबाव डाला हो, या अपने ही में उसे कोई ऐसी त्रुटि दिखलाई दी हो, जिससे आपका जीवन दु:खमय हो जाता। आप यह क्यों समझते हैं कि जिस प्रेम से वंचित होकर आप इतने दु:खी हुए, उसी प्रेम से वंचित होकर वह सुखी हुई होगी। सम्भव था, कोई धनी स्त्री पाकर आप भी फिसल जाते। 
    भुवन ने जोर देकर कहा—यह असम्भव है, सर्वथा असम्भव है। मैं उसके लिए त्रिलोक का राज्य भी त्याग देता। 
मैंने हँसकर कहा—हाँ, इस वक्त आप ऐसा कह सकते हैं; मगर ऐसी परीक्षा में पड़कर आपकी क्या दशा होती, इसे आप निश्चयपूर्वक नहीं बता सकते। सिपाही की बहादुरी का प्रमाण उसकी तलवार है, उसकी जबान नहीं। इसे अपना सौभाग्य समझिए कि आपको उस परीक्षा में नहीं पड़ना पड़ा। वह प्रेम, प्रेम नहीं है, जो प्रत्याघात की शरण ले। प्रेम का आदि भी सहृदयता है और अन्त भी सहृदयता। सम्भव है, आपको अब भी कोई ऐसी बात मालूम हो जाय, जो विमला की तरफ से आपको नर्म कर दे। 
    भुवन गहरे विचार में डूब गया। एक मिनट के बाद उन्होंने सिर उठाया। और बोले—‘मिसेज विनोद, आपने आज एक ऐसी बात सुझा दी, जो आज तक मेरे ध्यान में आयी ही न थी। यह भाव कभी मेरे मन में उदय ही नहीं हुआ। मैं इतना अनुदार क्यों हो गया, समझ में नहीं आता। मुझे आज मालूम हुआ कि प्रेम के ऊँचे आदर्श का पालन रमणियाँ ही कर सकती हैं। पुरुष कभी प्रेम के लिए आत्म-समर्पण नहीं कर सकता — वह प्रेम को स्वार्थ और वासना से पृथक नहीं कर सकता। अब मेरा जीवन सुखमय हो जायगा। आपने मुझे आज शिक्षा दी है, उसके लिए आपको धन्यवाद देता हूँ।’
    यह कहते-कहते भुवन सहसा चौंक पड़े और बोले—ओह! मैं कितना बड़ा मूर्ख हूँ—सारा रहस्य समझ में आ गया, अब कोई बात छिपी नहीं है। ओह, मैंने विमला के साथ घोर अन्याय किया! महान्  अन्याय! मैं बिल्कुल अंधा हो गया था। विमला, मुझे क्षमा करो। 
    भुवन इसी तरह देर तक विलाप करते रहे। बार-बार मुझे धन्यवाद देते थे और मूर्खता पर पछताते थे। हमें इसकी सुध ही न रही कि कब घंटी बजी, कब खेल शुरू हुआ। यकायक विनोद कमरे में आए। मैं चौंक पड़ी। मैंने उनके मुख की ओर देखा, किसी भाव का पता न था। बोले—तुम अभी यही हो, पद्मा! खेल शुरू हुए तो देर हुई! मैं चारों तरफ तुम्हें खोज रहा था।

----------


## Rajeev

मैं हकबकाकर उठ खड़ी हुई और बोली—खेल शुरू हो गया? घंटी की आवाज तो सुनायी ही नहीं दी।
    भुवन भी उठे। हम फिर आकर तमाशा देखने लगे। विनोद ने मुझे अगर इस वक्त दो-चार लगने वाली बातें कह दी होतीं, उनकी आँखों में क्रोध की झलक दिखायी देती, तो मेरा अशान्त हृदय सँभल जाता, मेरे मन को ढाढ़स होती, पर उनके अविचलित विश्वास ने मुझे और भी अशांत कर दिया। बहन, मैं चाहती हूँ, वह मुझ पर शासन करें। मैं उनकी कठोरता, उनकी उद्दण्डता, उनकी बलिष्ठता का रूप देखना चाहती हूँ। उनके प्रेम, प्रमोद, विश्वास का रूप देख चुकी। इससे मेरी आत्मा को तृप्ति नहीं होती ! तुम उस पिता को क्यों कहोगी, जो अपने पुत्र को अच्छा खिलाये, अच्छा पहनाये, पर उसकी शिक्षा-दीक्षा की कुछ चिनता न करे; वह जिस राह जाय, उस राह जाने दे; जो कुछ करे, वह करने दे। कभी उसे कड़ी आँख से देखे भी नहीं। ऐसा लड़का अवश्य ही आवारा हो जायगा। मेरा भी वही हाल हुआ जाता है। यह उदासीनता मेरे लिए असह्य है। इस भले आदमी ने यहाँ तक न पूछा कि भुवन कौन है ? भुवन ने यही तो समझा होगा कि इसका पति इसकी बिल्कुल परवाह नहीं करता। विनोद खुद स्वाधीन रहना चाहते हैं, मुझे भी स्वाधीन छोड़ देना चाहते हैं। वह मेरे किसी काम में हस्तक्षेप नहीं करना चाहते। इसी तरह चाहते हैं कि मैं भी उनके किसी काम में हस्तक्षेप न करूँ  मैं इस स्वाधीनता को दोनों ही के लिए विष तुल्य समझती हूँ। संसार में स्वाधीनता का चाहे जो भी मूल्य हो, घर में तो पराधीनता ही फलती-फूलती है। मैं जिस तरह अपने एक जेवर को अपना समझती हूँ, उसी तरह विनोद को अपना समझना चाती हूँ। अगर मुझसे पूछे बिना विनोद उसे किसी को दे दें, तो मैं लड़ पड़ूँगी। मैं चाहती हूँ, कहाँ हूँ, क्या पढ़ती हूँ, किस तरह जीवन जीवन व्यतीत करती हूँ, इन सारी बातों पर उनकी तीव्र दृष्टि रहनी चाहिए। जब वह मेरी परवाह नहीं करते, तो मैं उनकी परवाह क्यों करूँ? इस खींचातानी में हम एक-दूसरे से अलग होते चले जा रहे हैं और क्या कहूँ, मुझे कुछ नहीं मालूम कि वह किन मित्रों को रोज पत्रा लिखते हैं। उन्होंने भी मुझसे  कभी कुछ नहीं पूछा। खैर, मैं क्या लिख रही थी, क्या कहने लगी। विनोद ने मुझसे कुछ नहीं पूदा। मैं फिर भुवन से फिल्म के सम्बन्ध में बातें करने लगी।
    जब खेल खत्म हो गया और हम लोग बाहर आए और ताँगा ठीक करने लगे, तो भुवन ने कहा—‘मैं अपनी कार में आपको पहुँचा दूँगा।’
    हमने कोई आपत्ति नहीं की। हमारे मकान का पता पूछकर भुवन ने कार चला दी। रास्ते में मैंने भुवन से कहा—‘कल मेरे यहाँ दोपहर का खाना खाइएगा।’ भुवन ने स्वीकार कर लिया।
    भुवन तो हमें पहुँचाकर चले गए, पर मेरा मन बड़ी देर तक उन्हीं की तरफ लगा रहा। इन दो-तीन घंटों में भुवन को जितना समझी, उतना विनोद को आज तक नहीं समझी। मैंने भी अपने हृदय की जितनी बातें उससे कह दीं, उतनी विनोद से आज तक नहीं कहीं। भुवन उन मनुष्यों में है, जो किसी पर पुरुष को मेरी कुदृष्टि डालते देखकर उसे मार डालेगा। उसी तरह मुझे किसी पुरुष से हँसते देखकर मेरा खून पी लेगा और जरूरत पड़ेगी, तो मेरे लिए आग में कूद पड़ेगा। ऐसा ही पुरुष-चरित्र मेरे हृदय पर विजय पर सकता है।मेरे ही हृदय पर नहीं, नारी-जाति (मेरे विचार में) ऐसे ही पुरुष पर जान देती हैं। वह निर्बल है, इसलिए बलवान् का आश्रय ढूँढ़ती है।
    बहन,  तुम ऊब गई होगी, खत बहुत लम्बा हो गया; मगर इस काण्ड को समाप्त किए बिना नहीं रहा जाता। मैंने सबेरे ही से भुवन की दावत की तैयारी शुरू कर दी। रसोइया तो काठ का उल्लू है, मैंने सारा काम अपने हाथ से किया। भोजन बनाने में ऐसा आनन्द मुझे और कभी न मिला था।
    भुवन बाबू की कार ठीक समय पर आ पहुँची। भुवन उतरे और सीधे मेरे कमरे में आए। दो-चार बातें हुईं। डिनर-टेबल पर जा बैठे। विनोद भी भोजन करने आए। मैंने उन दोनों आदमियों का परिचय करा दिया। मुझे ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि विनोद ने भुवन की ओर से कुछ उदासीनता दिखायी। इन्हें राजाओं-रईसों से चिढ़ है, साम्यवादी हैं। जब राजाओं से चिढ़ है तो उनके पिट्ठुओं से क्यों न होती। वह समझते हैं, इन रईसों के दरबार में खुशामदी, निकम्मे, सिद्धान्तहीन, चरित्रहीन लोगों का जमघट रहता है, जिनका इसके सिवाय और कोई काम नहीं कि अपने रईस की हर एक उचित-अनुचित इच्छा पूरी करें और प्रजा का गला काटकर अपना घर भरें। भोजन के समय बातचीत की धारा घूमते-घूमते विवाह और प्रेम-जैसे महत्त्व के विषय पर आ पहुँची।
    विनोद ने कहा—‘नहीं, मैं वर्तमान वैवाहिक प्रथा को पसन्द नहीं करता। इस प्रथा का आविष्कार उस समय हुआ था, जब मनुष्य सभ्यता की प्रारम्भिक दशा में था। तब से दुनियां बहुत आगे बढ़ी है। मगर विवाह प्रथा में जौ-भर भी अन्तर नहीं पड़ा। यह प्रथा वर्तमान काल के लिए इपयोगी नहीं।’
    भुवन ने कहा—‘आखिर आपको इसमें क्या दोष दिखाई देते हैं ?
    विनोद ने विचारकर कहा—‘इसमें सबसे बड़ा ऐब यह है कि यह एक सामाजिक प्रश्न को धार्मिक रूप दे देता है।’
    ‘और दूसरा?’

----------


## Rajeev

‘दूसरा यह कि यह व्यक्तियों की स्वाधीनता में बाधक हैं। यह स्त्रीव्रत और पतिव्रत का स्वाँग रचकर हमारी आत्मा को संकुचित कर देता है। हमारी बुद्धि के विकास में जितनी रुकावट इस प्रथा ने डाली है, उतनी और किसी भौतिक या दैविक क्रांति से भी नहीं हुई। इसने मिथ्या आदर्शों को हमारे सामने रख दिया और आज तक हम उन्हीं पुरानी, सड़ी हुई, लज्जाजनक पाशविक लकीरों को पीटते जाते हैं। व्रत केवल एक निरर्थक बंधन का नाम है। इतना महत्त्वपूर्ण नाम देकर हमने उस कैद को धार्मिक रूप दे दिया है। पुरुष क्यों चाहता है कि स्त्री उसको अपना ईश्वर, अपना सर्वस्व समझे ? केवल इसलिए कि वह उसका भरण-पोषण करता है। क्या स्त्री का कर्त्तव्य केवल पुरुष की सम्पत्ति के लिए वारिस पैदा करना है? उस सम्पत्ति के लिए जिस पर, हिन्दू नीतिशास्त्र के अनुसार, पति के देहान्त के बाद उसका कोई अधिकार नहीं रहता। समाज की यह सारी व्यवस्था, सारा संगठन सम्पत्ति-रक्षा के आधार पर हुआ है। इसने सम्पत्ति को प्रधान और व्यक्ति को गौण कर दिया है। हमारे ही वीर्य से उत्पन्न सन्तान हमारी कमाई हुई जायदाद का भोग करे, इस मनोभाव में कितनी स्वार्थान्धता, कितना दासत्व छिपा हुआ है, इसका कोई अनुमान नहीं कर सकता। इस कैद में जकड़ी हुई समाज की सन्तान यदि आज घर में, देश में, संसार में, अपने क्रूर स्वार्थ के लिए रक्त की नदियाँ बहा रही है, तो क्या आश्चर्य है। मैं इस वैवाहिक प्रथा को सारी बुराइयों का मूल समझता हूँ।
भुवन चकित हो गया। मैं खुद चकित हो गई। विनोद ने इस विषय पर मुझसे कभी इतनी स्पष्टता से बातचीत न की थी। मैं यह तो जानती थी, वह साम्यवादी हैं, दो-एक बार इस विषय पर उनसे बहस भी कर चुकी हूँ , पर वैवाहिक प्रथा के वे इतने विरोधी हैं, यह मुझे मालूम न था। भुवन के चेहरे से ऐसा प्रकट होता था कि उन्होंने ऐसे दार्शनिक विचारों की गंध तक नहीं पाई। जरा देर के बाद बोले—प्रोफेसर साहेब, आपने तो मुझे एक बड़े चक्कर में डाल दिया। आखिर आप इस प्रथा की जगह कोई और प्रथा रखना चाहते हैं या विवाह की आवश्यकता ही नहीं समझते ? जिस तरह पशु-पक्षी आपस में मिलते हैं, वह हमें भी करना चाहिए?
विनोद ने तुरंत उत्तर दिया—बहुत कुछ। पशु-पखियों में सभी का मानसिक विकास एक-सा नहीं है। कुछ ऐसे हैं, जो जोड़े के चुनाव में कोई विचार नहीं रखते। कुछ ऐसे हैं, जो एक बार बच्चे पैदा करने के बाद अलग हो जाते हैं, और कुछ ऐसे हैं, जो जीवनपर्यन्त एक साथ रहते हैं। कितनी ही भिन्न-भिन्न श्रेणियाँ हैं। मैं मनुष्य होने के नाते उसी श्रेणी को श्रेष्ठ समझता हूँ, जो जीवनपर्यन्त एक साथ रहते हैं। मगर स्वेच्छा से। उनके यहाँ कोई कैद नहीं, कोई सजा नहीं। दोनों अपने-अपने चारे-दाने की फिक्र करते हैं। दोनों मिलकर रहने का स्थान बनाते हैं, दोनों साथ बच्चों का पालन करते हैं। उनके बीच में कोई तीसरा नर या मादा आ ही नहीं सकता, यहाँ तक कि उनमें से जब एक मर जाता है तो दूसरा मरते दम तक फुट्टैल रहता है। यह अन्धेर मनुष्य-जाति ही में है कि स्त्री ने किसी दूसरे पुरुष से हँसकर बात की और उसके पुरुष की छाती पर साँप लोटने लगा, खून-खराबे के मंसूबे सोचे जाने लगे। पुरुष ने किसी दूसरी स्त्री की ओर रसिक नेत्रों से देखा और अर्धांगिनी ने त्योरियाँ बदलीं, पति के प्राण लेने को तैयार हो गई। यह सब क्या है ? ऐसा मनुष्य-समाज सभ्यता का किस मुँह से दावा कर सकता है ?
भुवन ने सिर सहसलाते हुए कहा—मगर मनुष्यों में भी तो भिन्न-भिन्न श्रेणियाँ हैं। कुछ लोग हर महीने एक नया जोड़ा खोज निकालेंगे।
विनोद ने हँसकर कहा—लेकिन यह इतना आसान काम न होगा। या तो वह ऐसी स्त्री चाहेगा, जो सन्तान का पालन स्वयं कर सकती हो या उसे एक मुश्त सारी रकम अदा करना पड़ेगी !
भुवन भी हँसे—आप अपने को किस श्रेणी में रक्खेंगे?
विनोद इस प्रश्न के लिए तैयार न थ। था भी बेढंगा-सा सवाल। झेंपते हुए बोले—परिस्थितिया   जिस श्रेणी में ले जायँ। मैं स्त्री और पुरुष दोनों के लिए पूर्ण स्वाधीनता का हामी हूँ। कोई कारण नहीं है कि मेरा मन किसी नवयौवना की ओर आकर्षित हो और वह भी मुझे चाहे तो भी मैं समाज और नीति के भय से उसकी ओर ताक न सकूँ। मैं इसे पाप नहीं समझता।
भुवन अभी कुछ उत्तर न देने पाये थे कि विनोद उठ खड़े हुए। कालेज के लिए देर हो रही थी। तुरन्त कपड़े पहने और चल दिये। हम दोनों दीवानखाने में आकर बैठे और बातें करने लगे।
भुवन ने सिगार जलाते हुए कहा—‘कुछ सुना’ कहाँ जाकर तान टूटी?
मैंने मारे शर्म के सिर झुका लिया। क्या जवाब देती। विनोद की अन्तिम बात ने मेरे हृदय पर कठोर आघात किया था। मुझे ऐसा मालूम हो रहा था कि विनोद ने केवल मुझे सुनाने के लिए विवाह का यह नया खण्डन तैयार किया है। वह मुझसे पिंड छुड़ा लेना चाहते हैं। वह किसी रमणी की ताक में हैं, मुझसे उनका जी भर गया। वह ख्याल करके मुझे बड़ा दु:ख हुआ। मेरी आँखों से आँसू बहने लगे। कदाचित् एकांत में मैं न रोती, पर भुवन के सामने मैं संयत न रह सकी। भुवन ने मुझे बहुत सांत्वना दी—‘आप व्यर्थ इतना शोक करती हैं। मिस्टर विनोद आपका मान न करें; पर संसार में कम-से-कम एक ऐसा व्यक्ति है, जो आपके संकेत पर अपने प्राण तक न्योछावर कर सकता। आप-जैसी रमणी-रत्न पाकर संसार में ऐसा कौन पुरुष है, जो अपने भाग्य को धन्य न मानेगा। आप इसकी बिलकुल चिन्ता न करें।’
मुझे भुवन की यह बात बुरी मालूम हुई। क्रोध से मेरा मुख लाल हो गया। यह धूर्त मेरी इस दुर्बलता से लाभ उठाकर मेरा सर्वनाश करना चाहता है। अपने दुर्भाग्य पर बराबर रोना आता था। अभी विवाह हुए साल भी नहीं पूरा हुआ, मेरी यह दशा हो गई कि दूसरों को मुझे बहकाने और मुझ पर अपना जादू चलाने का साहस हो रहा है। जिस वक्त मैंने विनोद को देखा था, मेरा हृदय कितना फूल उठा था। मैंने अपने हृदय को कितनी भक्ति से उनके चरणों पर अर्पण किया था। मगर क्या जानती थी कि इतनी जल्द मैं उनकी आँखों से गिर जाऊँगी और मुझे परित्यक्ता समझ, फिर शोहदे मुझ पर डोरे डालेंगे।
मैंने आँसू पोंछते हुए कहा—मैं आपसे क्षमा माँगती हूँ। मुझे जरा विश्राम लेने दीजिए।
‘हाँ-हाँ, आराम करें; मैं बैठा देखता रहूँगा।’
‘जी नहीं, अब आप कृपा करके जाइए। यों मुझे आराम न मिलेगा।’
‘अच्छी बात है, आप आराम कीजिए। मैं सन्ध्या-समय आकर देख जाऊँगा।’
‘जी नहीं, आपको कष्ट करने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है।’
‘अच्छा तो मैं कल जाऊँगा। शायद महाराजा साहब भी आवें।’
‘नहीं, आप लोग मेरे बुलाने का इन्तजार कीजिएगा। बिना बुलाये न आइएगा।’
‘यह कहती हुई मैं उठकर अपने सोने के कमरे की ओर चली। भुवन एक क्षण मेरी ओर देखता रहा, फिर चुपके से चला गया।
बहन, इसे दो दिन हो गये हैं। पर मैं कमरे से बाहर नहीं निकली। भुवन दो-तीन बार आ चुका है, मगर मैंने उससे मिलने से साफ इनकार कर दिया। अब शायद उसे फिर आने का साहस न होगा। ईश्वर ने बड़े नाजुक मौके पर मुझे सुबुद्धि प्रदान की, नहीं तो मैं अब तक अपना सर्वनाश कर बैठी होती। विनोद प्राय: मेरे पास ही बैठे रहते हैं। लेकिन उनसे बोलने को मेरा जी नहीं चाहता। जो पुरुष व्यभिचार का दाशर्निक सिद्धांतों से समथर्न कर सकता है, जिसकी आँखों में विवाह-जैसे पवित्र बन्धन को कोई मूल्य नहीं, जो न मेरा हो सकता है, न मुझे अपना बना सकता है, उसके साथ मुझ-जैसी मानिनी गर्विणी स्त्री का कै दिन निर्वा होगा!
बस, अब विदा होती हूँ। बहन, क्षमा करना। मैंने तुम्हारा बहुत-सा अमूल्य समय ले लिया। मगर इतना समझ लो कि मैं तुम्हारी दया नहीं, सहानुभूति चाहती हूँ।
तुम्हारी,
पद्मा

----------


## Rajeev

10
काशी
5-1-26
बहन,
    तुम्हारा पत्र पढ़कर मुझे ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि कोई उपन्यास पढ़कर उठी हूं। अगर तुम उपन्यास लिखों, तो मुझें विश्वास है, उसकी धूम मच जाय। तुम आप उसकी नायिका बन जाना। तुम ऐसी-ऐसी बातें कहॉँ सीख गयी, मुझें तो यही आश्चर्य है। उस बंगाली के साथ तुम अकेली कैसी बैठी बातें करती रहीं, मेरी तो समझ नहीं आता। मैं तो कभी न कर सकती। तुम विनोद को जलाना चाहती हो, उनके चित्त को अशांत करना चाहती हो। उस गरीब के साथ तुम कितना भयंकर अन्याय कर रही हो ! तुम यह क्यों समझती हो कि विनोद तुम्हारी उपेक्षा कर रहे हैं, अपने विचारों में इतने मग्न है कि उनकी रुचि ही नहीं रही। संभव है, वह कोई दार्शनिक तत्व खोज रहें हो, कोई थीसिस लिख रहीं हो, किसी पुस्तक की रचना कर रहे हों। कौन कह सकता है ? तुम जैसी रुपवती स्त्री पाकर यदि कोई मनुष्य चिन्तित रहे, तो समझ लो कि उसके दिल पर कोई बड़ा बोझ हैं। उनको तुम्हारी सहानुभूति की जरुरत है, तुम उनका बोझ हलका कर सकती  हों। लेकिन तुम उलटे उन्हीं को दोष देती हों। मेरी समझ में नही आता कि तुम  एक दिन क्यों विनोद से दिल खोलकर बातें नहीं कर लेती, संदेह को जितनी जल्द हो सकें, दिल से निकाल डालना चाहिए। संदेह वह चोट है, जिसका उपच जल्द न हो, तो नासूर पड़ जाता है और फिर अच्छा नहीं होता। क्यों दो-चार दिनों के लिए यहॉँ नहीं चली आतीं ? तुम शायद कहो, तू ही क्यों नहीं चली आती। लेकिन मै स्वतन्त्र नही हूँ, बिना सास-ससुर से पूछे कोई काम  नहीं कर सकती। तुम्हें तो कोई बंधन नहीं है।
    बहन, आजकल मेरा जीवन हर्ष और शोक का विचित्र मिश्रण हो रहा हैं। अकेली होती हूँ, तो रोती हूं, आनन्द आ जाते है तो हॅंसती हूँ। जी चाहता है, वह हरदम मेरे सामने बैठे रहते। लेकिन रात के बारह बजे के पहले उनके दर्शन नहीं होते। एक दिन दोपहर को आ गयें, तो सासजी ने ऐसा डॉंटा कि कोई बच्चे को क्या डॉंटेगा। मुझें ऐसा भय हो रहा है कि सासजी को मुझसे चिढ़ हैं। बहन, मैं उन्हें भरसक प्रसन्न रखने की चेष्टा करती हूँ। जो काम कभी न किये थे, वह उनके लिए करती हूँ, उनके स्नान के लिए पानी गर्म करती हूँ, उनकी पूजा के लिए चौकी बिछाती हूँ। वह स्नान कर लेती हैं, तो उनकी धोती छॉँटती हूँ, वह लेटती हैं तो उनके पैर दबाती हूँ; जब वह सो जाती है तो उन्हें पंखा झलती हूँ। वह मेरी माता हैं, उन्ही के गर्भ से वह रत्न उत्पन्न हुआ है जो मेरा प्राणधार है। मै उनकी कुछ सेवा कर सकूँ, इससे बढकर मेरे लिए सौभाग्य की और क्या बात होगी। मैं केवल इतना ही चाहती हूँ कि वह मुझसे हँसकर बोले, मगर न जाने क्यों वह बात-बात पर मुझे कोसने दिया करती हैं। मैं जानती हूँ, दोष मेरा ही हैं। हॉँ, मुझे मालूम नहीं, वह क्या हैं। अगर मेरा यही अपराध है कि मैं अपनी दोनों नन्दों से रुपवती क्यों हूँ, पढ़ी-लिखी क्यों हूँ, आन्नद मुझें इतना क्यों चाहते हैं, तो बहन, यह मेरे बस की बात नही। मेरे प्रति सासजी को भ्रम होता होगा कि मैं ही आन्नद को भरमा रहीं हूँ। शायद वह पछताती है कि क्यों मुझें बहू बनाया ! उन्हे भय होता है कि कहीं मैं उनके बैटे को उनसे छीन न लूँ। दो-एक बार मुझे जादूगरनी कही चुकी हैं। दोनों ननदें अकारण ही मुझसे जलती रहती है। बड़ी ननदजी तो अभी कलोर हैं, उनका जलना मेरी समझ में नही आता। मैं उनकी जगह होती,तो अपनी भावज से कुछ सीखने की, कुछ पढ़ने की कोशिश करती, उनके चरण धो-धोकर पीती, पर इस छोकरी को मेरा अपमान करने ही में आन्नद आता हैं। मैं जानती हूँ, थोड़े दिनों में दोनों ननदें लज्जित होंगी। हॉँ, अभी वे मुझसे बिचकती हैं। मैं अपनी तरफ से तो उन्हें अप्रसन्न होने को कोई अवसर नहीं देती। 
    मगर रुप को क्या करुँ। क्या जानती थी कि एक दिन इस रुप के कारण मैं अपराधिनी ठहरायी जाऊँगी। मैं सच कहती हूँ बहन, यहाँ मैने सिगांर करना एक तरह से छोड़ ही दिया हैं। मैली-कुचैली बनी बेठी रहती  हूँ। इस भय से कि कोई मेरे पढ़ने-लिखने पर नाक न सिकोड़े, पुस्तकों को हाथ नहीं लगाती। घर से पुस्तकों का एक गटठर बॉँध लायी थी। उसमें कोई पुस्तकें बड़ी सुन्दर हैं। उन्हें पढ़ने के लिए बार-बार जी चाहता हैं, मगर छरती हूँ कि कोई ताना न दे बैठे। दोनों ननदें मुझें देखती रहती हैं कि यह क्या करती  हैं, कैसे बैठती है, कैसे बोलती है, मानो दो-दो जासूस मेरे पीछे लगा दिए गए हों। इन दोनों महिलाओं को मेरी बदगोई में क्यों इतना मजा आता हैं, नही कह सकती। शायद आजकल उन्हे सिवा दूसरा काम ही नहीं। गुस्सा तो ऐसा आता हैं कि एक बार झिढ़क दूँ, लेकिन मन को समझाकर रोक लेती हूँ। यह दशा बहुत दिनों नहीं रहेगी। एक नए आदमी से कुछ हिचक होना स्वाभाविक ही है, विशेषकर जब वह नया आदमी शिक्षा और विचार व्यवहार में हमसे अलग हो। मुझी को अगर किसी फ्रेंच लेडी के साथ रहना पड़े, तो शायद मे भी उसकी हरएक बात को आलोचना और कुतूहल की दृष्टि से देखने लगूँ। यह काशीवासी लोग पूजा-पाठ बहुत करते है। सासजी तो रोज गंगा-स्नान करने जाती हैं। बड़ी ननद भी उनके साथ जाती है। मैने कभी पूजा नहीं की। याद है, हम और तुम पूजा करने वालों को कितना बनाया करती थी। अगर मै पूजा करने वालों का चरित्र  कुछ उन्नत पाती, तो शायद अब तक मै भी पूजा करती होती। लेकिन मुझे तो कभी ऐसा अनुभव प्राप्त नहीं हुआ, पूजा करने वालियॉँ भी उसी तरह दूसरों की निन्दा करती हैं, उसी तरह आपस में लड़ती-झगड़ती हैं, जैसे वे जो कभी पूजा नहीं करतीं। खैर, अब मुझे धीरे-धीरे पूजा से श्रद्धा होती जा रही हैं। मेरे ददिया ससुरजी ने एक छोटा-सा ठाकुरद्वारा बनवा दिया था। वह मेरे घर के सामने ही हैं। मैं अक्सर सासजी के साथ वहॉँ जाती हूँ और अब यह कहने में मुझे कोई संकोच नहीं कि उन विशाल मूर्तियों के दर्शन से मुझे अपने अतस्तल में एक ज्योति का अनुभव होता है। जितनी अश्रद्धा से मैं राम और कृष्ण के जीवन की आलोचना किया करती थी, वह बहुत कुछ मिट चुकी हैं।
    लेकिन रुपवती होने का दण्ड यहीं तक बस नहीं है। ननदें अगर मेरे रुप कों देखकर जलती हैं, तो यह स्वाभाविक हैं। दु:खी तो इस बात का है कि यह दण्ड मुझे उस तरफ से भी मिल रहा है, जिधर से इसकी कोई संभावना न होनी चाहिए—मेरे आनन्द बाबू  भी मुझे इसका दण्ड दे रहे है। हॉँ, उनकी दण्डनीति एक निराले ही ढग की हैं। वह मेरे पास नित्य ही कोई-न-कोई सौगात लाते रहते है। वह जितनी देर मेरे पास रहते है। उनके मन में यह संदेह होता रहता है कि मुझे उनका रहना अच्छा नहीं लगता। वह समझते है कि मैं उनसे जो प्रेम करती हूँ, यह केवल दिखावा है, कोशल है।। वह मेरे सामने कुछ ऐसे दबे-दबायें, सिमटे-सिमटायें रहते है कि मैं मारे लज्जा के मर जाती हूँ। उन्हें मुझसे कुछ कहते हुए ऐसा संकोच होता है, मानो वह कोई अनाधिकार चेष्टा कर रहे हों। जैसे मैले-कुचैले कपड़े पहने हुए कोई आदमी उज्जवल वस्त्र पहनने वालों से दूर ही रहना चाहता है, वही दशा इनकी है। वह शायद समझते हैं कि किसी रुपवती स्त्री को रूपहीन पुरुष से प्रेम हो ही नहीं सकता। शायद वह दिल में पछतातें है कि क्यों इससे विवाह किया। शायद उन्हें अपने ऊपर ग्लानि होती है। वह मुझे कभी रोते देख लेते है, तो समझते है। मैं अपने भाग्य को रों रही हूँ, कोई पत्र लिखते देखते हैं, तो समझते है, मैं उनकी रुपहीनता ही का रोना रो रही हूँ। क्या कहूँ बहन, यह सौन्दर्य मेरी जान का गाहक हो गया। आनन्द के मन से शंका को निकालने और उन्हें अपनी ओर से आश्वासन देने के लिए मुझे ऐसी-ऐसी बातें करनी पड़ती हैं, ऐसे-ऐसे आचरण करने पड़ते हैं, जिन पर मुझे घृणा होती हैं। अगर पहले से यह दशा जानती, तो ब्रह्मा से कहती कि मुझे कुरूपा ही बनाना। बड़े असमंजस में पड़ी हूँ! अगर सासजी की सेवा नहीं करती, बड़ी ननदजी का मन नहीं रखती, तो उनकी ऑंखों से गिरती हूँ। अगर आनन्द बाबू को निराश करती हूँ, तो कदाचित् मुझसे विरक्त ही हो जायँ। मै तुमसे अपने हृदय की बात कहती हूँ। बहन, तुमसे क्या पर्दा रखना है; मुझे आनन्द बाबू  से उतना प्रेम है, जो किसी स्त्री को पुरूष से हो सकता है, उनकी जगह अब अगर इन्द्र भी सामने आ जायँ, तो मै उनकी ओर ऑख उठाकर न देखूँ। मगर उन्हें कैसे विश्वास दिलाऊँ। मै देखती हूँ, वह किसी न किसी बहाने से बार-बार घर मे आते है और दबी हुई, ललचाई हुई नजरों से मेरे कमरे के द्वार की ओर देखते है, तो जी चाहता है, जाकर उनका हाथ पकड़ लूँ और अपने कमरे में खींच ले आऊँ। मगर एक तो डर होता है कि किसी की ऑंख पड़ गयी, तो छाती पीटने लगेगी, और इससे भी बड़ा डर यह कि कहीं आनन्द इसे भी कौशल ही न समझ बैठे। अभी उनकी आमदनी बहुम कम है, लेकिन दो-चार रुपये सौगातों मे रोज उड़ाते हैं। अगर प्रेमोपहार-स्वरूप वह धेले की कोई चीज दें, तो मैं उसे ऑंखों से लगाऊँ, लेकिन वह कर-स्वरूप देते हैं, मानो उन्हें ईश्वर ने यह दण्ड दिया हैं। क्या करूँ, अब मुझे भी प्रेम का स्वॉँग करना पड़ेगा। प्रेम-प्रदर्शन से मुझे चिढ़ हैं। तुम्हें याद होगा, मैने एक बार कहा था कि प्रेम या तो भीतर ही रहेगा या बाहर ही रहेगा। समान रूप से वह भीतर और बाहर दोनों जगह नहीं रह सकता। सवॉँग वेश्याओं के लिए है, कुलवंती तो प्रेम को हृदय ही में संचित रखती हैं!
    बहन, पत्र बहुत लम्बा हो गया, तुम पढ़ते-पढ़ते ऊब गयी होगी। मैं भी लिखते-लिखते थक गयी। अब शेष बातें कल लिखूँगी। परसों यह पत्र तुम्हारे पास पहूँचेगा।

----------


## Rajeev

X    X    X

    बहन, क्षमा करना; कल पत्र लिखने का अवसर नहीं मिला। रात एक ऐसी बात हो गयी, जिससे चित्त अशान्त उठा। बड़ी मुश्किलों से यह थोड़ा-सा समय निकाल सकी हूँ। मैने अभी तक आनन्द से घर के किसी प्राणी की शिकायत नहीं की थी। अगर सासजी ने कोई बात की दी या ननदजी ने कोई ताना दे दिया; तो इसे उनके कानों तक क्यों पहुँचाऊँ। इसके सिवा कि गृह-कलह उत्पन्न हो, इससे और क्या हाथ आयेगा। इन्हीं जरा-जरा सी बातों को न पेट में डालने से घर बिगड़ते हैं। आपस में वैमनस्य बढ़ता हैं। मगर संयोग की बात, कल अनायास ही मेरे मुंह से एक बात निकल गयी जिसके लिये मै अब भी अपने को कोस रहीं हूँ, और ईश्वर से मनाती हूँ कि वह आगे न बढ़े। बात यह हुई कि कल आन्नद बाबू बहुत देर करके मेरे पास आये। मैं उनके इन्तार में बैठी एक पुस्तक पढ़ रही थी। सहसा सासजी ने आकर पूछा—क्या अभी तक बिजली जल रही है? क्या वह रात-भर न आयें, तो तुम रात-भर बिजली जलाती रहोगी?
    मैनें उसी वक्त बत्ती ठण्डी कर दी। आनन्द बाबू थोड़ी ही देर मे आयें, तो कमरा अँधेरा पड़ा था न-जाने उस वक्त मेरी मति कितनी मन्द हो गयी थी। अगर मैने उनकी आहट पाते ही बत्ती जला दी होती, तो कुछ न होता, मगर मैं अँधेरे में पड़ी रहीं। उन्होनें पूछा—क्या सो गयीं? यह अधेरा क्यों पड़ा हुआ है? 
    हाय! इस वक्त भी यदि मैने कह दिया होता कि मैने अभी बती गुल कर दी तो बात बन जाती। मगर मेरे मुँह से निकला—‘सांसजी का हुक्म हुआ कि बत्ती गुल कर दो, गुल कर दी। तुम रात-भर न आओ, तो क्या रातभर बत्ती जलती रहें?’
    ‘तो अब तो जला दो। मै रोशनी के सामने से आ रहा हूँ। मुझे तो कुछ सूझता ही नहीं।’
    ‘मैने अब बटन को हाथ से छूने की कसम खा ली है। जब जरूरत पड़गी; तो मोम की बत्ती जला लिया करूँगी। कौन मुफ्त में घुडकियॉँ सहें।’
    आन्नद ने बिजली का बटन दबाते हुए कहा—‘और मैने कसम खा ली कि रात-भर बत्ती जलेगी, चाहे किसी को बुरा लगे या भला। सब कुछ देखता हूँ, अन्धा नहीं हूँ। दूसरी बहू आकर इतनी सेवा करेगी तो देखूँगा; तुम नसीब की खोटी हो कि ऐसे प्राणियों के पाले पड़ी। किसी दूसरी सास की तुम इतनी खिदमत करतीं, तो वह तुम्हें पान की तरह फेरती, तुम्हें हाथों पर लिए रहती, मगर यहॉँ चाहे प्राण ही दे दे, किसी के मुँह से सीधी बात न निकलेगी।’
    मुझे अपनी भूल साफ मालूम हो गयी। उनका क्रोध शान्त करने के इरादे से बोली—गलती भी तो मेरी ही थी कि व्यर्थ आधी रात तक बत्ती जलायें बैठी रही। अम्मॉँजी ने गुल करने को कहा, तो क्या बुरा कहा ? मुझे समझाना, अच्छी सीख देना, उनका धर्म हैं। मेरा धर्म यही है कि यथाशक्ति उनकी सेवा करूँ और उनकी शिक्षा को गिरह बाँधूँ।
    आन्नद एक क्षण द्वार की ओर ताकते रहे। फिर बोले—मुझे मालूम हो रहा है कि इस घर में मेरा अब गुजर न होगा। तुम नहीं कहतीं, मगर मै सब कुछ सुनता रहता हूँ। सब समझता हूँ। तुम्हें मेरे पापों का प्रायश्चित करना पड़ रहा हैं। मै कल अम्मॉँजी से साफ-साफ कह दूँगा—‘अगर आपका यही व्यवहार है, तो आप अपना घर लीजिए, मै अपने लिए कोई दूसरी राह निकाल लूँगा।’
    मैंने हाथ जोड़कर गिड़गिड़ाते हुए कहा—नहीं-नहीं। कहीं ऐसा गजब भी न करना। मेरे मुँह में आग लगे, कहॉँ से कहाँ बत्ती का जिकर कर बैठी। मैं तुम्हारे चरण छूकर कहती हूँ, मुझे न सासजी से कोई शिकायत है, न ननदजी से, दोनों मुझसे बड़ी है, मेरी माता के तुल्य हैं। अगर एक बात कड़ी भी कह दें, तो मुझे सब्र करना चाहिए! तुम उनसे कुछ न कहना नहीं तो मझे बड़ा दु:ख होगा। 
    आनन्द ने रुँधे कंठ से कहा—तुम्हारी-जैसी बहू पाकर भी अम्मॉँजी का कलेजा नहीं पसीजता, अब क्या कोई स्वर्ग की देवी घर में आती? तुम डरो मत, मैं ख्वाहमख्वाह लड़ूँगा नहीं। मगर हॉँ, इतना अवश्य कह दूँगा कि जरा अपने मिजाज को काबू में रखें। आज अगर मै दो-चार सौ रुपयें घर में लाता होता, तो कोई चूँ न करता। कुछ कमाकर नहीं लाता, यह उसी का दण्ड है। सच पूछों, तो मुझे विवाह करने का कोई अधिकार ही न था। मुझ-जैसे मन्द बुद्धि को, जो कौड़ी कमा नहीं सकता, उसे अपने साथ किसी महिला को डुबाने का क्या हक था! बहनजी को न-जाने क्या सूझी है कि तुम्हारे पीछे पड़ी रहती हैं। ससुराल का सफाया कर दिया, अब यहॉँ भी आग लगाने पर तुली हुई है। बस, पिताजी का लिहाज करता हूँ, नहीं इन्हें तो एक दिन में ठीक कर देता। 
    बहन, उस वक्त तो मैने किसी तरह उन्ही शान्त किया, पर नहीं कह सकती कि कब वह उबल पड़े। मेरे लिए वह सारी दुनियां से लड़ाई मोल ले लेगें। मै जिन परिस्थितयों में हूँ, उनका तुम अनुमान कर सकती हो। मुझ पर कितनी ही मार पड़े मुझे रोना न चाहिए, जबान तक न हिलाना चाहिए। मैं रोयी और घर तबाह हुआ। आनन्द फिर कुछ न सुनेगे, कुछ न देखेगें। कदाचित इस उपाय से वह अपने विचार मे मेरे हृदय में अपने प्रेम का अंकुर जमाना चाहते हो। आज मुझे मालूम हुआ कि यह कितने क्रोधी हैं। अगर मैने जरा-सा पुचार दे दिया होता, तो रात ही को वह सासजी की खोपड़ी पर जा पहुँचते। कितनी युवतियॉँ इसी अधिकार के गर्व में अपने को भूल जाती हैं। मै तो बहन, ईश्वर ने चाहा तो कभी न भूलूँगी। मुझे इस बात का डर नहीं है कि आनन्द अलग घर बना लेगें, तो गुजर कैसे होगा। मै उनके साथ सब-कुछ झेल सकती हूँ। लेकिन घर तो तबाह हो जायेगा। 
    बस, प्यारी पद्मा, आज इतना ही। पत्र का जवाब जल्द देना।

तुम्हारी,
चन्दा

----------


## Rajeev

11
दिल्ली
5-2-26
प्यारी चन्दा,
    क्या लिखूँ,  मुझ पर तो विपत्ति का पहाड़ टूट पड़ा! हाय, वह चले गए। मेरे विनोद का तीन दिन से पता नहीं—निर्मोही चला गया, मुझे छोड़कर बिना कुछ कहे-सुने चला गया—अभी तक रोयी नहीं। जो लोग पूछने आते हैं, उनसे बहाना कर देती हूँ कि—दो-चार दिन में आयेंगे, एक काम से काशी गये हैं। मगर जब रोऊँगी तो यह शरीर उन ऑंसुओं में डूब जायेगा। प्राण उसी मे विसर्जित हो जायँगे। छलियें ने मुझसे कुछ भी नहीं कहा, रोज की तरह उठा, भोजन किया, विद्यालय गया; नियत समय पर लौटा, रोज की तरह मुसकराकर मेरे पास आया। हम दोनों ने जलपान किया, फिर वह दैनिक पत्र पढ़ने लगा, मैं टेनिस खेलने चली गयी। इधर कुछ दिनो से उन्हें टेनिस से कुछ प्रेम न रहा था, मैं अकेली ही जाती। लौटी, तो रोज ही की तरह उन्हें बरामदे में टहलते और सिगार पीते देखा। मुझे देखते ही वह रोज की तरह मेरा ओवरकोट लाये और मेरे ऊपर डाल दिया। बरामदे से नीचे उतरकर खुले मैदान मे हम टहलने लगे। मगर वह ज्यादा बोले नहीं, किसी विचार में डूबे रहें। जब ओस अधिक पड़ने लगी, तो हम दोनों फिर अन्दर चले आयें। उसी वक्त वह बंगाली महिला आ गयी, जिनसे मैने वीणा सीखना शुरू किया है। विनोद भी मेरे साथ ही बैठे रहे। संगीत उन्हें कितना प्रिय है, यह तुम्हें लिख चुकी हूँ। कोई नयी बात नहीं हुई। महिला के चले जाने के बाद हमने साथ-ही-साथ भोजन यिका फिर मै अपने कमरे में लेटने आयी। वह रोज की तरह अपने कमरे मे लिखने-पढ़ने चले गयें! मैं जल्द ही सो  गयी, लेकिन बेखबर पड़ी रहूँ, उनकी आहट पाते ही आप-ही-आप ऑंखे खुल गयीं। मैने देखा, वह अपना हरा शाल ओढ़े खड़े थें। मैने उनकी ओर हाथ बढ़ाकर कहा—आओं, खड़े क्यों हो, और फिर सो गयी। बस, प्यारी बहन! वही विनोद के अंतिम दर्शन थे। कह नहीं सकती, वह पंलग पर लेटे या नहीं। इन ऑखों में न-जाने कौन-सी महानिद्रा समायी हुई थी। प्रात: उठी तो विनोद को न पाया। मैं उनसे पहले उठती हूँ, वह पड़े सोते रहते हैं। पर आज वह पलंग पर न थें। शाल भी न था। मैने समझा, शायद अपने कमरे में चले गये हों। स्नान-गृह में चली गयी। आध घंटें मे बाहर आयी, फिर भी वह न दिखायी दिये। उनके कमरे में गयी, वहॉँ भी न थें। आश्चर्य हुआ कि इतने सबरे कहॉँ चले गयें। सहसा खूँटी पर पड़ी—कपड़े ने थे। किसी से मिलने चले गये? या स्नान के पहले सैर करने की ठानी। कम-से-कम मुझसे कह तो देते, संशय मे तो जी न पड़ता। क्रोध आया—मुझे लौंडी समझते हैं…
    हाजिरी का समय आया। बैरा मेज पर चाय रख गया। विनोद के इतंजार में चाय ठंडी हो गयी। मै बार-बार झुँझालती थी, कभी भीतर जाती, कभी बाहर आती, ठान ली थी कि आज ज्योही महाशय आयेंगे, ऐसा लताड़ूँगी कि वह भी याद करेंगे। कह दूँगी, आप अपना घर लीजिए, आपकों अपना घर मुबारक रहें, मै अपने घर चली जाऊँगी। इस तरह तो रोटियॉँ वहॉं भी मिल जायेंगी। जाड़े के नौ बजने में देर ही क्या लगती है। विनोद का अभी पता नहीं। झल्लायी हुई कमरे मे गयी कि एक पत्र लिखकर मेज पर रख दूँ—साफ-साफ लिख दूँ कि इस तरह अगर रहना है, तो आप  रहिए मे नहीं रह सकती। मै जितना ही तरह देती जाती हूँ, उतना ही तुम मुझे चिढ़ाते हों। बहन, उस क्रोध मे सन्तप्त भावों की नदी-सी मन में उमड़ रही थी। अगर लिखने बैठती,  तो पन्नों-के-पन्ने लिख डालती। लेकिन आह! मै तो भाग जान की धमकी ही दे रही थी, वह पहले ही भाग चुके थे। ज्योंही मेज पर बैठी, मुझे पैडी मे उनका एक पत्र मिला। मैने तुरन्त उस पत्र को निकाल लिया और सरसरी निगाह से पढ़ा—मेरे हाथ कॉँपने लगे, पॉँव थरथराने लगे, जान पड़ा कमरा हिल रहा है। एक ठण्डी, लम्बी, हृदय को चीरने वाली आह खींचकर मैं कोच पर गिर पड़ी। पत्र यह था—
    ‘प्रियें ! नौ महीने हुए, जब मुझे पहली बार तुम्हारे दर्शनों का सौभाग्य हुआ था। उस वक्त मैने अपने को धन्य माना था। आज तुमसे वियोग का दुर्भाग्य हो रहा है फिर भी मैं अपने को धन्य मानता हूँ। मुझे जाने का लोशमात्र भी दु:ख नहीं है, क्योकि मै जानता हूँ तुम खुश होगी। जब तुम मेरे साथ सुखी नही रह सकती; तो मैं तबरदस्ती क्यों पड़ा रहूँ। इससे तो यह कहीं अच्छा है कि हम और तुम अलग हो जायँ। मै जैसा हूँ, वैसा ही रहूँगा। तुम भी जैसी हो, वैसी ही रहोगी। फिर सुखी जीवन की सम्भावना कहाँ? मै विवाह को आत्म-विकास का पूरी का साधन समझता हूँ। स्त्री पुरुष के सम्बन्ध का अगर कोई अर्थ है, तो यही है, वर्ना मै विवाह की कोई जरुरत नहीं समझता। मानव सन्तान बिना विवाह के भी जीवित रहेगी और शायद इससे अच्छे रूप में। वासना भी बिना विवाह के पूरी हो सकती है, घर के प्रबन्ध के लिए विवाह करने की काई जरुरत नहीं। जीविका एक बहुत ही गौण प्रश्न है। जिसे ईश्वर ने दो हाथ दिये है वह कभी भूखा नहीं रह सकता। विवाह का उद्देश्य यही और केवल यही हैं कि स्त्री और पुरूष एक-दूसरे की आत्मोन्नति में सहायक हों। जहॉँ अनुराग हों, वहा विवाह है और अनुराग ही आत्मोन्नति का मुख्य साधन है। जब अनुराग न हो, तो विवाह भी न रहा। अनुराग के बिना विवाह का अर्थ नहीं। 
    जिस वक्त मैने तुम्हें पहली बार देखा था, तुम मुझे अनुराग की सजीव मूर्ति-सी नजर आयी थीं। तुममे सौंदर्य था, शिक्षा थी, प्रेम था, स्फूर्ति थी, उमंग थी। मैं मुग्ध हो गया। उस वक्त मेरी अन्धी ऑंखों को यह न सूझा कि जहॉँ तुममें इतने गुण थे, वहॉँ चंचलता भी थी, जो इन सब गुणों पर पर्दा डाल देती। तुम चंचल हो, गजब की चंचल, जो उस वक्त मुझे न सूझा था। तुम ठीक वैसी ही हो, जैसी तुम्हारी दूसरी बहनें होती है, न कम, न ज्यादा। मैने तुमको स्वाधीन बनाना चाहा था, क्योंकि मेरी समझ मे अपनी पूरी ऊँचाई तक पहुँचने के लिए इसी की सबसे अधिक जरूरत है। संसार भर में पुरूषों के विरुद्ध क्यों इतना शोर मचा हुआ है? इसीलिए कि हमने औरतों की आजादी छीन ली है और उन्हें अपनी इच्छाओं की लौंडी बना रखा है। मैने तुम्हें स्वाधीन कर दिया। मै तुम्हारे ऊपर अपना कोई अधिकार नहीं मानता। तुम अपनी स्वामिनी हो, मुझे कोई चिन्ता न थी। अब मुझे मालूम हो रहा है, तुम स्वेच्छा से नहीं, संकोच या भय या बन्धन के कारण रहती हो। दो ही चार दिन पहले मुझ पर यह  बात खुली है। इसीलिए अब मै तुम्हारें सुख के मार्ग में बाधा नहीं डालना चाहता। मै कहीं भागकर नहीं जा रहा हूँ। केवल तुम्हारे रास्ते से हटा जा रहा हूँ, और इतनी दूर हटा जा रहा हूँ, कि तुम्हें मेरी ओर से पूरी निश्चिन्तता हो जाय। अगर मेरे बगैर तुम्हारा जीवन अधिक सुन्दर हो सकता है, तो तुम्हें जबरन नहीं रखना चाहता। अगर मै समझता कि तुम मेरे सुख के मार्ग बाधक हो रही हों, तो मैने तुमसे साफ-साफ कह दिया होता। मै धैर्य और नीति का ढोंग नहीं मानता, केवल आत्माका संतोष चाहता हूँ—अपने लिए भी, तुम्हारे लिए भी। जीवन का तत्व यही है; मूल्य यही है। मैने डेस्क में अपने विभाग के अध्यक्ष के नाम एक पत्र लिखकर रख दिया हैं। वह उनके पास भेज देना। रूपये  की कोई चिन्ता मत करना। मेरे एकाउंट मे अभी इतने रूपये हैं, जो तुम्हारे लिए  कई महीने को काफी हैं, और उस वक्त तक मिलते रहेगें, जब तक तुम लेना चाहोगी। मै समझता हूँ, मैने अपना भाव स्पष्ट कर दिया है। इससे अधिक स्पष्ट मै नहीं करना चाहता। जिस वक्त तुम्हारी इच्छा मुझसे मिलने की हो, बैंक से मेरा पता पूछ लेना। मगर दो-चार दिन के बाद। घबराने की कोई बात नहीं। मै स्त्री को अबला या अपंग नहीं समझता। वह अपनी रक्षा स्वयं कर सकती हैं—अगर करना चाहें। अगर अब या अब से दो-चार महीना, दो-चार साल पीछें तुम्हे मेरी याद आए और तुम समझों कि मेरे साथ सुखी रह सकती हो,  तो मुझे केवल दो शब्द लिखकर डाल देना, मै तुरन्त आ जाऊँगा, क्योंकि मुझे तुमसे कोई शिकायत नहीं हैं। तुम्हारे साथ मेरे जीवन के  जितने के जितने दिन कटे हैं, वह मेरे लिए स्वर्ग-स्वप्न के दिन हैं। जब तक जीउँगी, इस जीवन की आनन्द-स्मृतियों कों हृदय में संचित रखूँगा। आह! इतनी देर तक मन को रोके रहने के बाद ऑंखों से एक बूँद ऑंसू गिर ही पड़ा। क्षमा करना, मैनें तुम्हें ‘चंचल’ कहा हैं। अचंचल कौन है? जानता हूँ कि तुमने मुझे अपने हृदय से निकालकर फेंक दिया हैं, फिर भी इस एक घंटे में कितनी बार तुमको देख-देखकर लौट आया हूँ! मगर इन बातों को लिखकर मैं तुम्हारी दया को उकसाना नहीं चाहता। तुमने वही किया, जिसका मेरी नीति में तुमको अधिकार था, है और रहेगां। मैं विवाह में आत्मा को सर्वोपरी रखना चाहता हूँ। स्त्री और पुरुष में मै वही प्रेम चाहता हूँ, जो दो स्वाधीन व्यक्तियों में होता हैं। वह प्रेम नहीं जिसका आधार पराधीनता हैं।
    बस, अब और कुछ न लिखूँगा। तुमको एक चेतावनी देने की इच्छा हो रही है पर दूँगा नहीं; क्योंकि तुम अपना भला और बुरा खुद समझ सकती हो। तुमने सलाह देने का हक मुझसे छीन लिया है। फिर भी इतना कहे बगैर नहीं रहा जाता कि संसार में प्रेम का स्वॉँग भरने वाले शोहदों की कमी नहीं है, उनसे बचकर रहना। ईश्वर से यही प्रार्थना करता हूँ कि तुम जहॉं रहो, आनन्द से रहों। अगर कभी तुम्हें मेरी जरूरत पड़े, तो याद करना। तुम्हारी एक तस्वीर का अपहरण किये जाता हूँ। क्षमा करना, क्या मेरा इतना अधिकार भी नहीं? हाय! जी चाहता है, एक बार फिर देख आऊँ, मगर नहीं आऊँगा।’
—तुम्हारा ठुकराया हुआ, 
विनोद

----------


## Rajeev

बहन, यह पत्र पढ़कर मेरे चित्त की जो दशा हुई, उसका तुम अनुमान कर सकती हो। रोयी तो नहीं; पर दिल बैठा जाता था। बार-बार जी चाहता था कि विष खाकर सो रहूँ। दस बजने में अब थोड़ी ही देर थी। मैं तुरन्त विद्यालय गयी और दर्शन-विभाग के अध्यक्ष को विनोद का पत्र पढ़कर बोले—आपको मालूम है, वह कहॉँ गये और कब तक आयेंगें? इसमें तो केवल एक मास की छुटटी मॉँगी गयी है। मैनें बहाना किया—वह एक आवश्यक  कार्य से काशी गये है। और निराश होकर लौट आयी। मेरी अन्तरात्मा संहस्रों जिहवा बनकर मुझे धिक्कार रही थी। कमरे में उनकी तस्वीर के सामने घुटने टेककर मैने जितने पश्चाताप–पूर्ण शब्दों में क्षमा माँगी है, वह अगर किसी तरह उनके कानों तक पहुँच सकती, तो उन्हें मालूम होता कि उन्हें मेरी ओर से कितना भ्रूम हुआ! तब से अब तक मैनें कुछ भोजन नहीं किया और न एक मिनट सोयी। विनोद मेरी क्षुधा  और निद्रा भी अपने साथ लेते गये और शायद इसी तरह दस-पॉँच दिन उनकी खबर न मिली, तो प्राण भी चले जायेंगें। आज मैं बैंक तर्क गयी थी, यह पूछने कि  हिम्मत न पड़ी कि विनोद का कोई पत्र आयां। वह सब क्या सोचते कि यह उनकी पत्नी होकर हमसे पूछने आयी हैं!
    बहन, अगर विनोद न आये, तो क्या होगा? मैं समझती थी, वह मेरी तरफ से उदासीन हैं, मेरी परवा नहीं करते, मुझसे अपने दिल की बातें छिपाते हैं, उन्हें शायद मैं भारी हो गयी हूँ। अब मालूम हुआ, मै कैसे भयंकर-भ्रम में पड़ी हुई थी। उनका मन इतना  कोमल है, यह मैं जानती, तो उस दिन क्यों भुवन को मुँह लगाती? मैं उस अभागे का मुँह तक न देखती। इस वक्त जो उसे देख पाऊँ, तो शायद गोली मार दूँ। जरा तुम विनोद के पत्र को फिर पढों, बहन—आप मुझे स्वाधीन बनाने चले थे। अगर स्वाधीन बनाते थें, तो भुवन से जरा देर मेरा बातचीत कर लेना क्यों इतना अखरा? मुझें उनकी अविचलित शांति से चिढ़ होती थी। वास्तव में उनके हृदय में इस रात-सी बात ने जितनी अशांति पैदा कर दी, शायद मुझमें न कर  सकती। मैं किसी रमणी से उनकी रूचि देखकर शायद मुँह फुला लेती, ताने देती, खुद रोती, उन्हें रुलाती; पर इतनी जल्द भाग न जाती। मर्दों का घर छोड़कर भागना तो आज तक नहीं सुना, औरतें ही घर छोड़कर मैके भागती है, या कहीं डूबने जाती हैं, या आत्महत्या करती हैं। पुरूष निर्द्वन्द्व बैठे मूंछों पर ताव देते हैं। मगर यहॉँ उल्टी गंगा बह रही हैं—पुरूष ही भाग खड़ा हुआ! इस अशांति की थाह कौन लगा सकता हैं? इस प्रेम की गहराई को कौन समझ सकता हैं? मै तो अगर इस वक्त विनोद के चरणों पर पड़े-पड़े मर जाऊँ तो समझूँ, मुझे स्वर्ग मिल गया। बस, इसके सिवा मुझे अब और कोई इच्छा नहीं हैं। इस अगाध-प्रेम ने मुझे तृप्त कर दिया। विनोद मुझसे भागे तो, लेकिन भाग न सके। वह मेरे हृदय से, मेरी धारणा से, इतने निकट कभी न थे। मैं तो अब भी उन्हें अपने सामने बैठा देख रही हूँ। क्या मेरे सामने फिलासफर बनने चले थे? कहॉँ गयी आपकी वह दार्शनिक  गंभीरता? यों अपने को धोखा देते हो? यों अपनी आत्मा को कुचलते हों ? अबकी तो तुम भागे, लेकिन फिर भागना तो देखूँगी। मै न जानती थी कि तुम ऐसे चतुर बहुरूपिये  हो। अब मैने समझा, और शायद तुम्हारी दार्शनिक गंभीरता को भी समझ मे आया होगा कि प्रेम जितना ही सच्चा जितना ही हार्दिक होता है, उतना ही कोमल होता हें वह वपत्ति के उन्मत्त सागर में थपेड़ खा सकता है, पर अवहेलना  की एक चोट भी नहीं सह सकता। बहिन, बात विचित्र है, पर है सच्ची, मै इस समय अपने अन्तस्तल में जितनी उमंग, जितने आनन्द का अनुभव कर रही हूँ, याद नहीं आता कि विनोद के हृदय से लिपटकर भी कभी पाया हो। तब पर्दा बीच में था, अब कोई पर्दा बीच में नहीं रहा। मै उनको प्रचलित प्रेम व्यापार की कसौटी पर कसना चाहती थी। यह फैशन हो गया कि पुरुष घर मे आयें, तो स्त्री के वास्ते कोई तोहफा लाये, पुरुष रात-दिन स्त्री के लिए गहने बनवाने, कपड़े सिलवाने, बेल, फीते, लेस खरीदने में मस्त रहे, फिर स्त्री को उससे कोई शिकायत नहीं। वह आदर्श-पति है, उसके प्रेम में किसे संदेह हो सकता है? लेकिन उसकी प्रेयसी की मृत्यु के तीसरे महीने वह फिर नया विवाह रचाता है। स्त्री के साथ अपने प्रेम को भी चिता मे जला आता है। फिर वही स्वॉँग इस नयी प्रेयसी से होने लगते हैं, फिर वही लीला शुरू हो जाती है। मैंने यही प्रेम देखा था और इसी कसौटी पर विनोद कस रही थी। कितनी मन्दबुद्धि हूँ ! छिछोरेपन को प्रेम समझे बैठी थी। कितनी स्त्रियाँ जानती हैं कि अधिकांश ऐसे ही गहने, कपड़े और हँसने-बोलने में मस्त रहने वाले जीव लम्पट होते हैं। अपनी लम्पटता को छिपाने के लिए वे यह स्वॉँग भरते रहते हैं। कुत्ते को चुप रखने के लिए उसके सामने हड्डी के टुकड़े फेंक देते हैं। बेचारी भोली-भाली उसे अपना सर्वस्व देकर खिलौने पाती है और उन्हीं में मग्न रहती है। मैं विनोद को उसी कॉँटे पर तौल रही थी—हीरे को साग के तराजू पर रख देती थी। मैं जानती हूँ, मेरा दृढ़ विश्वास और वह अटल है कि विनोद की दृष्टि कभी किसी पर स्त्री पर नहीं पड़ सकती। उनके लिए मै हूँ, अकेली मै हूँ, अच्छी हूँ या बुरी हूँ, जो कुछ हूँ, मै हूँ। बहन, मेरी तो मारे गर्व और आनन्द से छाती फूल उठी है। इतना बड़ा साम्राज्य—इतना अचल, इतना स्वरक्षित, किसी हृदयेश्वरी को नसीब हुआ है ! मुझे तो सन्देह है। और मैं इस पर भी असन्तुष्ट थी, यह न जानती थी कि ऊपर बबूले तैरते हैं, मोती समुद्र की तह मे मिलते हैं। हाय! मेरी इस मूर्खता के कारण, मेरे प्यारे  विनोद को कितनी मानसिक वेदना हो रही है। मेरे जीवन-धन, मेरे जीवन-सर्वस्व न जाने कहॉँ मारे-मारे फिरते होंगें, न जाने किस दशा में होगें, न-जाने मेरे प्रति उनके मन में कैसी-कैसी शंकाऍं उठ रही होंगी—प्यारे ! तुमने मेरे साथ कुछ कम अन्याय नहीं किया। अगर मैने तुम्हें निष्ठुर समझा, तो तुमने तो मुझे उससे कहीं बदतर समझा—क्या अब भी पेट नहीं भरा? तुमने मुझे इतनी गयी-गुजरी समझ लिया कि इस अभागे भुवन… मै ऐसे-ऐसे एक लाख भुवनों को तुम्हारे चरणों पर भेंट कर सकती हूँ। मुझे तो संसार में ऐसा कोई प्राणी ही नहीं नजर आता, जिस पर मेरी निगाह उठ सके। नहीं, तुम मुझे इतनी नीच, इतनी कलंकिनी नहीं समझ सकते—शायद वह नौबत आती, तो तुम और मैं दो में से एक भी इस संसार में न होता। 
बहन, मैंने विनोद को बुलाने की, खींच लाने की, पकड़ मँगवाने की एक तरकीब सोची है। क्या कहूँ, पहले ही दिन यह तरकीब क्यों न सूझी ? विनोद को दैनिक पत्र पढ़े बिना चैन नहीं आता और वह कौन-सा पत्र पढ़ते हैं, मैं यह भी जानती हूँ। कल के पत्र में यह खबर छपेगी—‘पद्मा मर रही है’, और परसों विनोद यहॉँ होंगे—रुक ही नहीं सकते। फिर खूब झगड़े होंगे, खूब लड़ाइयॉँ होंगी। 
    अब कुछ तुम्हारे विषय में। क्या तुम्हारी बुढ़िया सचमुच तुमसे इसलिए जलती है कि तुम सुन्दर हो, शिक्षित हो ? खूब ! और तुम्हारे आनन्द भी विचित्र जीव मालूम होते हैं। मैने सुना है कि पुरुष कितना ही कुरूप हो, उसकी निगाह अप्सराओं ही पर जाकर पड़ती है। फिर आन्नद बाबू तुमसे क्यों बिचकते है? जरा गौरसे देखना, कहीं राधा और कृष्ण के बीच में कोई कुब्जा तो नहीं? अगर सासजी यों ही नाक में दम करती रहें, तो मैं तो यही सलाह दूँगी कि अपनी झोपड़ी अलग बना लो। मगर जानती हूँ, तुम मेरी यह सलाह न मानोगी, किसी तरह न मानेगी। इस सहिष्णुता के लिए मैं तुम्हें बधाई देती हूँ। पत्र जल्द लिखना। मगर शायद तुम्हारा पत्र आने के पहले ही मेरा दूसरा पत्र पहुँचे।

तुम्हारी,
पद्मा

----------


## Rajeev

12

काशी
10-2-26
प्रिय पद्मा, 
    कई दिन तक तुम्हारे पत्र की प्रतीक्षा करने के बाद आज यह खत लिख रही हूँ। मैं अब भी आशा कर रही हूँ कि विनोद बाबू घर आ गये होगें, मगर अभी वह न आये हों और तुम रो-रोकर अपनी ऑंखे फोड़े डालती हो, तो मुझे जरा भी दु:ख न होगा! तुमने उनके साथ जो अन्याय किया है, उसका यही दण्ड है। मुझे तुमसे जरा भी सहानुभूति नहीं है। तुम गृहिणी होकर वह कुटिल क्रीड़ा  करने चली थीं, जो प्रेम का सौदा करने वाली स्त्रियों को ही शोभा देती है। मैं तो जब खुश होती कि विनोद ने तुम्हारा गला घोंट दिया होता और भुवन के कुसंस्कारों को सदा के लिए शांत कर देते। तुम चाहे मुझसे रूठ ही क्यों न जाओ पर मैं इतना जरूर कहूँगी कि तुम विनोद के योग्य नहीं हो। शायद तुमने अँग्रेजी किताबों मे पढ़ा होगा कि स्त्रियाँ छैले रसिकों पर ही जान देती हैं और यह पढ़कर तुम्हारा सिर फिर गया है। तुम्हें नित्य कोई सनसनी चाहिए, अन्यथा तुम्हारा जीवन शुष्क हो जायेगा। तुम भारत की पतिपरायणा रमणी नहीं, यूरोप की आमोदप्रिय युवती हो। मुझे तुम्हारे ऊपर दया आती है। तुमने अब तक रूप को ही आकर्षण का मूल समझ रखा है। रूप में आर्कषण है, मानती हूँ। लेकिन उस आकर्षण का नाम मोह है, वह स्थायी नहीं, केवल धोखे की टट्टी है। प्रेम का एक ही मूल मंत्र है, और वह है सेवा। यह मत समझो कि जो पुरूष तुम्हारे ऊपर भ्रमर की भॉँति मँडराया करता है, वह तुमसे प्रेम करता है। उसकी यह रूपासक्ति बहुत दिनों तक नहीं रहेगी। प्रेम का अंकुर रूप में है, पर उसको पल्लवित और पुष्पित करना सेवा ही का काम है। मुझे विश्वास नहीं आता कि विनोद को बाहर से थके-मॉँदे, पसीने मे तर देखकर तुमने कभी पंखा झला होगा। शायद टेबुल-फैन लगाने की बात भी न सूझी होगी। सच कहना, मेरा अनुमान ठीक या नहीं? बतलाओ, तुमने की उनके पैरों में चंपी की है? कभी उनके सिर में तेज डाला है? तुम कहोगी, यह खिदमतगारों का काम है, लेडियाँ यह मरज नहीं पालतीं। तुमने उस आनन्द का अनुभव ही नहीं किया। तुम विनोद को अपने अधिकार में रखना चाहती हो, मगर उसका साधन नहीं करतीं। विलासनी मनोरंजन कर सकती है, चिरसंगिनी नहीं बन सकती। पुरूष के गले से लिपटी हुई भी वह उससे कोसों दूर रहती है। मानती हूँ, रूपमोह मनुष्य का स्वभाव है, लेकिन रूप से हृदय की प्यास नहीं बुझती, आत्मा की तृप्ति नहीं होती। सेवाभाव रखने वाली रूप-विहीन स्त्री का पति किसी स्त्री के रूप-जाल मे फँस जाय, तो बहुत जल्द निकल भागता है, सेवा का चस्का पाया हुआ मन केवल नखरों और चोचलों पर लट्टू नहीं होता। मगर मैं तो तुम्हें उपदेश करने बैठ गयी, हालॉँकि तुम मुझसे दो-चार महीने बड़ी होगी। क्षमा करो बहन, यह उपदेश नहीं है। ये बातें हम-तुम सभी जानते हैं, केवल कभी-कभी भूल जाते हैं। मैंने केवल तुम्हें याद दिला दिया हैं। उपदेश मे हृदय नहीं होता, लेकिन मेरा उपदेश मेरे मन की वह व्यथा है, जो तुम्हारी इस नयी विपत्ति से जागरित हुई है। 
    अच्छा, अब मेरी रामकहानी सुनो। इस एक महीने में यहॉँ बड़ी-बड़ी घटनाऍं हो गयीं। यह तो मैं पहले ही लिख चुकी हूँ कि आनन्द बाबू और अम्मॉँजी में कुछ मनमुटाव रहने लगा। वह आग भीतर-ही-भीतर सुलगती रहती थी। दिन में दो-एक बार मॉँ बेटे में चोंचें हो जाती थी। एक दिन मेरी छोटी ननदजी मेरे कमरे से एक पुस्तक उठा ले गयीं। उन्हें पढ़ने का रोग है। मैंने कमरे में किताब न देखी, तो उनसे पूछा। इस जरा-सी बात पर वह भले-मानस बिगड़ गयी और कहने लगी—तुम तो मुझे चोरी लगाती हो। अम्मॉँ ने उन्हीं का पक्ष लिया और मुझे खूब सुनायी। संयोग की बात, अम्मॉँजी मुझे कोसने ही दे रही थीं कि आन्नद बाबू घर में आ गये। अम्माँजी उन्हें देखते ही और जोर से बकने लगीं, बहू की इतनी मजाल! वह तूने सिर पर चढ़ा रखा है और कोई बात नहीं। पुस्तक क्या उसके बाप की थी? लड़की लायी, तो उसने कौन गुनाह किया? जरा भी सब्र न हुआ, दौड़ी हुई उसके सिर पर जा पहुँची और उसके हाथों से किताब छीनने लगी।
    बहन, मैं यह स्वीकार करती हूँ कि मुझे पुस्तक के लिए इतनी उतावली न करनी चाहिए थी। ननदजी पढ़ चुकने पर आप ही दे जातीं। न भी देतीं तो उस एक पुस्तक के न पढ़ने से मेरा क्या बिगड़ा जाता था। मगर मेरी शामत कि उनके हाथों से किताब छीनने लगी थी। अगर इस बात पर आनन्द बाबू मुझे डाँट बताते, तो मुझे जरा भी दु:ख न होता मगर उन्होंने उल्टे मेरा पक्ष लिया और त्योरियाँ चढ़ाकर बोले—किसी की चीज कोई बिना पूछे लाये ही क्यों? यह तो मामूली शिष्टाचार है।
    इतना सुनना था कि अम्मॉँ के सिर पर भूत-सा सवार हो गया। आनन्द बाबू भी बीच-बीच मे फुलझड़ियॉँ छोड़ते रहे और मैं अपने कमरे में बैठी रोती रही कि कहॉँ-से-कहॉँ मैंने किताब मॉँगी। न अम्मॉँजी ही ने भोजन किया, न आनन्द बाबू ने ही। और मेरा तो बार-बार यही जी चाहता था कि जहर खा लूँ। रात को जब अम्मॉजी लेटी तो मैं अपने नियम के अनुसार उनके पॉँव पक्रड़ लिये। मैं पैंताने की ओर तो थी ही। अम्मॉँजी ने जो पैर से मुझे ढकेला तो मैं चारपाई के नीचे गिर पड़ी। जमीन पर कई कटोरियॉँ पड़ी हुई थीं। मैं उन कटोरियों पर गिरी, तो पीठ और कमर में बड़ी चोट आयी। मैं चिल्लाना न चाहती थी, मगर न जाने कैसे मेरे मुँह से चीख निकल गयी। आनन्द बाबू अपने कमरे में आ गये थे, मेरी चीख सुनकर दौड़े पड़े और अम्मॉँजी के द्वार पर आकर बोले—क्या उसे मारे डालती हो, अम्मॉँ? अपराधी तो मैं हूँ; उसकी जान क्यों ले रही हो? यह कहते हुए वह कमरे में घुस गये और मेरा हाथ पकड़ कर जबरदस्ती खींच ले गये। मैंने बहुत चाहा कि अपना हाथ छुड़ा लूँ, पर आन्नद ने न छोड़ा! वास्वत में इस समय उनका हम लोगों के बीच में कूद पड़ना मुझे अच्छा नहीं लगता था। वह न आ जाते, तो मैंने रो-धोकर अम्मॉँजी को मना लिया होता। मेरे गिर पड़ने से उनका क्रोध कुछ शान्त हो चला था। आनन्द का आ जाना गजब हो गया। अम्मॉँजी कमरे के बाहर निकल आयीं और मुँह चिढ़ाकर बोली—हॉँ, देखो, मरहम-पट्टी कर दो, कहीं कुछ टूट-फूट न गया हो !
आनन्द ने ऑंगन में रूककर कहा—क्या तुम चाहती हो कि तुम किसी को मार डालो और मैं न बोलूँ ?
    ‘हॉँ, मैं तो डायन हूँ, आदमियों को मार डालना ही तो मेरा काम है। ताज्जुब है कि मैंने तुम्हें क्यों न मार डाला।’
    ‘तो पछतावा क्यों हो रहा है, धेले की संखिया में तो काम चलता है।‘ 
    ‘अगर तुम्हें इस तरह औरत को सिर चढ़ाकर रखना है, तो कहीं और ले जाकर रखो। इस घर में उसका निर्वाह अब न होगा।’
    ‘मैं खुद इसी फ्रिक में हूँ, तुम्हारे कहने की जरूरत नहीं।’
    ‘मैं भी समझ लूँगी कि मैंने लड़का ही नहीं जना।’
    ‘मैं भी समझ लूँगा कि मेरी माता मर गयी।’
    मैं आनन्द का हाथ पकड़कर जोर से खींच रही थी कि उन्हें वहॉँ से हटा ले जाऊँ, मगर वह बार-बार मेरा हाथ झटक देते थे। आखिर जब अम्मॉँजी अपने कमरे में चली गयीं, तो वह अपने कमरे में आये और सिर थामकर बैठ गये। 
    मैंने कहा—यह तुम्हें क्या सूझी ?
    आनन्द ने भूमि की ओर ताकते हुए कहा—अम्मॉँ ने आज नोटिस दे दिया। 
    ‘तुम खुद ही उलझ पड़े, वह बेचारी तो कुछ बोली नहीं।’
    ‘मैं ही उलझ पड़ा !’
    ‘और क्या। मैंने तो तुमसे फरियाद न की थी।’
    ‘पकड़ न लाता, तो अम्माँ ने तुम्हें अधमरा कर दिया होता। तुम उनका क्रोध नहीं जानती।’
    ‘यह तुम्हारा भ्रम है। उन्होंने मुझे मारा नहीं, अपना पैर छुड़ा रही थीं। मैं पट्टी पर बैठी थी, जरा-सा धक्का खाकर गिर पड़ीं। अम्मॉँ मुझे उठाने ही जा रही थीं कि तुम पहुँच गये।’
    ‘नानी के आगे ननिहाल का बखान न करो, मैं अम्मॉँ को खूब जानता हूँ। मैं कल ही दूसरा घर ले लूँगा, यह मेरा निश्चय है। कहीं-न-कहीं नौकरी मिल ही जायेगी। ये लोग समझते हैं कि मैं इनकी रोटियों पर पड़ा हुआ हूँ। इसी से यह मिजाज है !’
    मैं जितना ही उनको समझती थी, उतना वह और बफरते थे। आखिर मैंने झुँझलाकर कहा—तो तुम अकेले जाकर दूसरे घर में रहो। मैं न जाऊँगी। मुझे यहीं पड़ी रहने दो।
    आनन्द ने मेरी ओर कठोर नेत्रों से देखकर कहा—यही लातें खाना अच्छा लगता है?
    ‘हाँ, मुझे यही अच्छा लगता है।’
    ‘तो तुम खाओ, मैं नहीं खाना चाहता। यही फायदा क्या थोड़ा है कि  तुम्हारी दुर्दशा ऑंखों से न देखूँगा, न पीड़ा होगी।’
    ‘अलग रहने लगोगे, तो दुनिया क्या कहेगी।’
    ‘इसकी परवाह नहीं। दुनियां अन्धी है।’
    ‘लोग यही कहेंगे कि स्त्री ने यह माया फैलायी है।‘
    ‘इसकी भी परवाह नहीं, इस भय से अपना जीवन संकट में नहीं डालना चाहता।’
    मैंने रोकर कहा—तुम मुझे छोड़ दोगे, तुम्हें मेरी जरा भी मुहब्बत नहीं है। बहन, और किसी समय इस प्रेम-आग्रह से भरे हुए शब्दों ने न जाने क्या कर दिया होता। ऐसे ही आग्रहों पर रियासतें मिटती हैं, नाते टूटते हैं, रमणी के पास इससे बढ़कर दूसरा अस्त्र नहीं। मैंने आनन्द के गले में बाँहें डाल दी थीं और उनके कन्धे पर सिर रखकर रो रही थी। मगर इस समय आनन्द बाबू इतने कठोर हो गये थे कि यह आग्रह भी उन पर कुछ असर न कर सका। जिस माता न जन्म दिया, उसके प्रति इतना रोष ! हम अपनी माता की एक कड़ी बात नहीं सह सकते, इस आत्माभिमान का कोई ठिकाना है। यही वे आशाऍं हैं, जिन पर माता ने अपने जीवन के सारे सुख-विलास अर्पण कर दिये थे, दिन का चैन और रात की नींद अपने ऊपर हराम कर ली थी ! पुत्र पर माता का इतना भी अधिकार नहीं !
    आनन्द ने उसी अविचलित कठोरता से कहा—अगर मुहब्बत का यही अर्थ है कि मैं इस घर में तुम्हारी दुर्गति कराऊँ, तो मुझे वह मुहब्बत नहीं है।
    प्रात:काल वह उठकर बाहर जाते हुए मुझसे बोले—मैं जाकर घर ठीक किये आता हूँ। तॉँगा भी लेता आऊँगा, तैयार रहना।
    मैंने दरवाजा रोककर कहा—क्या अभी तक क्रोध शान्त नहीं हुआ? 
    ‘क्रोध की बात नहीं, केवल दूसरों के सिर से अपना बोझ हटा लेने की बात है।’

----------


## Rajeev

‘यह अच्छा काम नहीं कर रहे हो। सोचो, माता जी को कितना दु:ख होगा। ससुरजी से भी तुमने कुछ पूछा ?’
    ‘उनसे पूछने की कोई जरूरत नहीं। कर्ता-धर्ता जो कुछ हैं, वह अम्मॉँ हैं। दादाजी मिट्टी के लोंदे हैं।’
‘घर के स्वामी तो हैं ?‘
    ‘तुम्हें चलना है या नहीं, साफ कहो।’
    ‘मैं तो अभी न जाऊँगी।’
    ‘अच्छी बात है, लात खाओ।’
    मैं कुछ नहीं बोली। आनन्द ने एक क्षण के बाद फिर कहा—तुम्हारे पास कुछ रूपये हो, तो मुझे दो।
    मेरे पास रूपये थे, मगर मैंने इनकार कर दिया। मैंने समझा, शायद इसी असमंजस में पड़कर वह रूक जायँ। मगर उन्होंने बात मन में ठान ली थी। खिन्न होकर बोले—अच्छी बात है, तुम्हारे रूपयों के बगैर भी मेरा काम चल जायगा। तुम्हें यह विशाल भवन, यह सुख-भोग, ये नौकर-चाकर, ये ठाट-बाट मुबारक हों। मेरे साथ क्यों भूखों मरोगी। वहॉँ यह सुख कहॉँ ! मेरे प्रेम का मूल्य ही क्या !
    यह कहते हुए वह चले गये। बहन, क्या कहूँ, उस समय अपनी बेबसी पर कितना दु:ख हो रहा था। बस, यही जी में आता था कि यमराज आकर मुझे उठा ले जायें। मुझे कल-कलंकिनी के कारण माता और पुत्र में यह वैमनस्य हो रहा था। जाकर अम्मॉँजी के पैरों पर गिर पड़ी और रो-रोकर आनन्द बाबू के चले जाने का समाचार कहा। मगर माताजी का हृदय जरा भी न पसीजा। मुझे आज मालूम हुआ कि माता भी इतनी वज्र-हृदया हो सकती है। फिर आनन्द बाबू का हृदय क्यों न कठोर हो। अपनी माता ही के पुत्र तो हैं।
    माताजी ने निर्दयता से कहा—तुम उसके साथ क्यों न चली गयी ? जब वह कहता था तब चला जाना चाहिए था। कौन जाने, यहॉँ मैं किसी दिन तुम्हें विष दे दूँ।
    मैंने गिड़गिड़ाकर कहा—अम्मॉँजी, उन्हें बुला भेजिए, आपके पैरों पड़ती हूँ। नहीं तो कहीं चले जायेंगे।
    अम्मॉँ उसी निर्दयता से बोलीं—जाय चाहे रहे, वह मेरा कौन है। अब तो जो कुछ हो, तुम हो, मुझे कौन गिनता है। आज जरा-सी बात पर यह इतना झल्ला रहा है। और मेरी अम्माँजी ने मुझे सैकड़ों ही बार पीटा होगा। मैं भी छोकरी न थी, तुम्हारी ही उम्र की थी, पर मजाल न थी कि तुम्हारे दादाजी से किसी के सामने बोल सकूँ। कच्चा ही खा जातीं ! मार खाकर रात-भर रोती रहती थी, पर इस तरह घर छोड़कर कोई न भागता था। आजकल के लौंडे ही प्रेम करना नहीं जानते, हम भी प्रेम करते थे, पर इस तरह नहीं कि मॉँ-बाप, छोटे-बड़े किसी को कुछ न समझें।
यह कहती हुई माताजी पूजा करने चली गयी। मैं अपने कमरे में आकर नसीबों को रोने लगी। यही शंका होती थी कि आनन्द किसी तरफ की राह न लें। बार-बार जी मसोसता था कि रूपये क्यों न दे दिये। बेचारे इधर-उधर मारे-मारे फिरते होंगे। अभी हाथ-मुँह भी नहीं धोया, जलपान भी नहीं किया। वक्त पर जलपान न करेंगे तो, जुकाम हो जायेगा, और उन्हें जुकाम होता है, तो हरारत भी हो जाती है। महरी से कहा—जरा जाकर देख तो बाबूजी कमरे में हैं? उसने आकर कहा—कमरे में तो कोई नहीं, खूँटी पर कपड़े भी नहीं है। 
    मैंने पूछा—क्या और भी कभी इस तरह अम्मॉँजी से रूठे हैं? महरी बोली—कभी नहीं बहू ऐसा सीधा तो मैंने लड़का ही नहीं देखा। मालकिन के सामने कभी सिर नहीं उठाते थे। आज न-जाने क्यों चले गए।
    मुझे आशा थी कि दोपहर को भोजन के समय वह आ जायेँगे। लेकिन दोपहर कौन कहे; शाम भी हो गयी और उनका पति नहीं। सारी रात जागती रही। द्वार की ओर कान लगे हुए थे। मगर रात भी उसी तरह गुजर गयी। बहन, इस प्रकार पूरे तीन बीत गये। उस वक्त तुम मुझे देखतीं, तो पहचान न सकतीं। रोते-रोते आँखें लाल हो गयी थीं। इन तीन दिनों में एक पल भी नहीं सोयी और भूख का तो जिक्र ही क्या, पानी तक न पिया। प्यास ही न लगती थी। मालूम होता था, देह में प्राण ही नहीं हैं। सारे घर में मातम-सा छाया हुआ था। अम्मॉँजी भोजन करने दोनों वक्त जाती थीं, पर मुँह जूठा करके चली आती थी। दोनों ननदों की हँसी और चुहर भी गायब हो गयी थी। छोटी ननदजी तो मुझसे अपना अपराध क्षमा कराने आयी। 
    चौथे दिन सबेरे रसोइये ने आकर मुझसे कहा—बाबूजी तो अभी मुझे दशाश्वमेध घाट पर मिले थे। मैं उन्हें देखते ही लपककर उनके पास आ पहुँचा और बोला—भैया, घर क्यों नहीं चलते? सब लोग घबड़ाये हुए हैं। बहूजी ने तीन दिन से पानी तक पिया। उनका हाल बहुत बुरा है। यह सुनकर वह कुछ सोच में पड़ गये, फिर बोले—बहूजी ने क्यों दाना-पानी छोड़ रखा है? जाकर कह देना, जिस आराम के लिए उस घर को न छोड़ सकी, उससे क्या इतनी जल्द जी-भर गया !
    अम्मॉँजी उसी समय आँगन में आ गयी। महाराज की बातों की भनक कानों में पड़ गयी, बोली—क्या है अलगू, क्या आनन्द मिला था ?
    महाराज—हाँ, बड़ी बहू, अभी दशाश्वमेध घाट पर मिले थे। मैंने कहा—घर क्यों नहीं चलते, तो बोले—उस घर में मेरा कौन बैठा हुआ है?
    अम्मॉँ—कहा नहीं और कोई अपना नहीं है, तो स्त्री तो अपनी है, उसकी जान क्यों लेते हो?
    महाराज—मैंने बहुत समझाया बड़ी बहू, पर वह टस-से-मस न हुए। 
    अम्मॉँ—करता क्या है?
    महाराज—यह तो मैंने नहीं पूछा, पर चेहरा बहुत उतरा हुआ था।
    अम्मॉँ—ज्यों-ज्यों तुम बूढ़े होते हो, शायद सठियाते जाते हो। इतना तो पूछा होता, कहॉँ रहते हो, कहॉँ खाते-पीते हो। तुम्हें चाहिए था, उसका हाथ पकड़ लेते और खींचकर ले आते। मगर तुम नकमहरामों को अपने हलवे-मांडे से मतलब, चाहे कोई मरे या जिये। दोनों वक्त बढ़-बढ़कर हाथ मारते हो और मूँछों पर ताव देते हो। तुम्हें इसकी क्या परवाह है कि घर में दूसरा कोई खाता है या नहीं। मैं तो परवाह न करती, वह आये या न आये। मेरा धर्म पालना-पोसना था, पाल पोस दिया। अब जहॉँ चाहे रहे। पर इस बहू का क्या करूँ, जो रो-रोकर प्राण दिये डालती है। तुम्हें ईश्वर ने आँखे दी हैं, उसकी हालत देख रहे हो। क्या मुँह से इतना भी न फूटा कि बहू अन्न जल त्याग किये पड़ी हुई।
    महाराज—बहूजी, नारायण जानते हैं, मैंने बहुत तरह समझाया, मगर वह तो जैसे भागे जाते थे। फिर मैं क्या करता।
    अम्मॉँ—समझाया नहीं, अपना सिर। तुम समझाते और वह योंही चला जाता। क्या सारी लच्छेदार बातें मुझी से करने को है? इस बहू को मैं क्या कहूँ। मेरे पति ने मुझसे इतनी बेरूखी की होती, तो मैं उसकी सूरत न देखती। पर, इस पर उसने न-जाने कौन-सा जादू कर दिया है। ऐसे उदासियों को तो कुलटा चाहिए, जो उन्हें तिगनी का नाच नचाये।
    कोई आध घंटे बाद कहार ने आकर कहा—बाबूजी आकर कमरे में बैठे हुए हैं।
    मेरा कलेजा धक-धक करने लगा। जी चाहता था कि जाकर पकड़ लाऊँ, पर अम्मॉँजी का हृदय सचमुच वज्र है। बोली—जाकर कह दे, यहॉँ उनका कौन बैठा हुआ है, जो आकर बैठे हैं ! 
    मैंने हाथ जोड़कर कहा—अम्मॉँजी, उन्हें अन्दर बुला लीजिए, कहीं फिर न चले जाऍं। 
    अम्मॉँ—यहॉँ उनका कौन बैठा हुआ है, जो आयेगा। मैं तो अन्दर कदम न रखने दूँगी।
    अम्मॉँजी तो बिगड़ रही थी, उधर छोटी ननदजी जाकर आनन्द बाबू को लायी। सचमुच उनका चेहरा उतरा हुआ था, जैसे महीनों का मरीज हो। ननदजी उन्हें इस तरह खीचें लाती थी, जैसे कोई लड़की ससुराल जा रही  हो। अम्मॉँजी ने मुस्काराकर कहा—इसे यहॉँ क्यों लायीं? यहॉँ इसका कौन बैठा हुआ है?
    आनन्द सिर झुकाये अपराधियों की भॉँति खड़े थे। जबान न खुलती थी। अम्मॉँजी ने फिर पूछा—चार दिन से कहॉँ थे?
    ‘कहीं नही, यहीं तो था।’
    ‘खूब चैन से रहे होगे।’
    ‘जी हॉँ, कोई तकलीफ न थी।’
    ‘वह तो सूरत ही से मालूम हो रहा है।’
    ननदजी जलपान के लिए मिठाई लायीं। आनन्द मिठाई खाते इस तरह झेंप रहे थे मानों ससुराल आये हों, फिर माताजी उन्हें लिए अपने कमरे में चली गयीं। वहॉँ आध घंटे तक माता और पुत्र में बातें होती रही। मैं कान लगाये हुए थी, पर साफ कुछ न सुनायी देता था। हॉँ, ऐसा मालूम होता था कि कभी माताजी रोती हैं और कभी आन्नद। माताजी जब पूजा करने निकलीं, तो उनकी आँखें लाल थीं। आनन्द वहॉँ से निकले, तो सीधे मेरे कमरे में आये। मैं उन्हें आते देख चटपट मुँह ढॉँपकर चारपाई पर रही, मानो बेखबर सो रही हूँ। वह कमरे में आये, मुझे चरपाई पर पड़े देखा, मेरे समीप आकर एक बार धीरे पुकारा और लौट पड़े। मुझे जगाने की हिम्मत न पड़ी। मुझे जो कष्ट हो रहा था, इसका एकमात्र कारण अपने को समझकर वह मन-ही-मन दु:खी हो रहे थे। मैंने अनुमान किया था, वह मुझे उठायेंगे, मैं मान करूँगी, वह मनायेंगे, मगर सारे मंसूबे खाक में मिल गए। उन्हें लौटते देखकर मुझसे न रहा गया। मैं हकबकाकर उठ बैठी और चारपाई से नीचे उतरने लगी, मगर न-जाने क्यों, मेरे पैर लड़खड़ाये और ऐसा जान पड़ा मैं गिरी जाती हूँ। सहसा आनन्द ने पीछे फिर कर मुझे संभाल लिया और बोले—लेट जाओ, लेट जाओ, मैं कुरसी पर बैठा जाता हूँ। यह तुमने अपनी क्या गति बना रखी है?
    मैंने अपने को सँभालकर कहा—मैं तो बहुत अच्छी तरह हूँ। आपने कैसे कष्ट किया?
    ‘पहले तुम कुछ भोजन कर लो, तो पीछे मैं कुछ बात करूँगा।’
    ‘मेरे भोजन की आपको क्या फिक्र पड़ी है। आप तो सैर सपाटे कर रहे हैं !’
‘जैसे सैर-सपाटे मैंने किये हैं, मेरा दिल जानता है। मगर बातें पीछे करूँगा, अभी मुँह-हाथ धोकर खा लो। चार दिन से पानी तक मुँह में नहीं डाला। राम ! राम !’
    ‘यह आपसे किसने कहा कि मैंने चार दिन से पानी तक मुँह में नहीं डाला। जब आपको मेरी परवाह न थी, तो मैं क्यों दाना-पानी छोड़ती?’
    ‘वह तो सूरत ही कहे देती हैं। फूल से… मुरझा गये।’
    ‘जरा अपनी सूरत जाकर आईने में देखिए।’
    ‘मैं पहले ही कौन बड़ा सुन्दर था। ठूँठ को पानी मिले तो क्या और न मिले तो क्या। मैं न जानता था कि तुम यह अनशन-व्रत ले लोगी, नहीं तो ईश्वर जानता है, अम्मॉँ मार-मारकर भगातीं, तो भी न जाता।’
    मैंने तिरस्कार की दृष्टि से देखकर कहा—तो क्या सचमुच तुम समझे थे कि मैं यहाँ केवल आराम के विचार से रह गयी?
    आनन्द ने जल्दी से अपनी भूल सुधरी—नहीं, नहीं प्रिये, मैं इतना गधा नहीं हूँ, पर यह मैं कदापि न समझता था कि तुम बिलकुल दाना-पानी छोड़ दोगी। बड़ी कुशल हुई कि मुझे महाराज मिल गया, नहीं तो तुम प्राण ही दे देती। अब ऐसी भूल कभी न होगी। कान पकड़ता हूँ। अम्मॉँजी तुम्हारा बखान कर-करके रोती रही।
    मैंने प्रसन्न होकर कहा—तब तो मेरी तपस्या सफल हो गयी। 
    ‘थोड़ा-सा दूध पी लो, तो बातें हों। जाने कितनी बातें करनी है। 
    ‘पी लूँगी, ऐसी क्या जल्दी है।’
    ‘जब तक तुम कुछ खा न लोगी, मैं यही समझूँगा कि तुमने मेरा अपराध क्षमा नहीं किया।’
    ‘मैं भोजन जभी करूँगी, जब तुम यह प्रतिज्ञा करो कि फिर कभी इस तरह रूठकर न जाओगे।’
    ‘मैं सच्चे दिल से यह प्रतिज्ञा करता हूँ।’
    बहन, तीन दिन कष्ट तो हुआ, पर मुझे उसके लिए जरा भी पछतावा नहीं है। इन तीन दिनों के अनशन ने दिलों मे जो सफाई कर दी, वह किसी दूसरी विधि से कदापि न होती। अब मुझे विश्वास है कि हमारा जीवन शांति से व्यतीत होगा। अपने समाचार शीघ्र, अति शीघ्र लिखना।

तुम्हारी 
चन्दा

----------


## Rajeev

13

दिल्ली 
20-2-26
प्यारी बहन, 
    तुम्हारा पत्र पढ़कर मुझे तुम्हारे ऊपर दया आयी। तुम मुझे कितना ही बुरा कहो, पर मैं अपनी यह दुर्गति किसी तरह न सह सकती, किसी तरह नहीं। मैंने या तो अपने प्राण ही दे दिये होते, या फिर उस सास का मुँह न देखती। तुम्हारा सीधापन, तुम्हारी सहनशीलता, तुम्हारी सास-भक्ति तुम्हें मुबारक हो। मैं तो तुरन्त आनन्द के साथ चली जाती और चाहे भीख ही क्यों न माँगनी पड़ती उस घर में कदम न रखती। मुझे तुम्हारे ऊपर दया ही नहीं आती, क्रोध भी आता है, इसलिए कि तुममें स्वाभिमान नहीं है। तुम-जैसी स्त्रियों ने ही सासों और पुरूषों का मिजाज आसमान चढ़ा दिया है। ‘जहन्नुम में जाय ऐसा घर—जहॉँ अपनी इज्जत नहीं।’ मैं पति-प्रेम भी इन दामों न लूँ। तुम्हें उन्नीसवी सदी में जन्म लेना चाहिए था। उस वक्त तुम्हारे गुणों की प्रशंसा होती। इस स्वाधीनता और नारी-स्वत्व के नवयुग में तुम केवल प्राचीन इतिहास हो। यह सीता और दमयन्ती का युग नहीं। पुरूषों ने बहुत दिनों तक राज्य किया। अब स्त्री-जाति का राज्य होगा। मगर अब तुम्हें अधिक न कोसूँगी। 
    अब मेरा हाल सुनो। मैंने सोचा था, पत्रों में अपनी बीमारी का समाचार छपवा दूँगी। लेकिन फिर ख्याल आया; यह समाचार छपते ही मित्रों का तॉँता लग जायेगा। कोई मिजाज पूछने आयेगा। कोई देखने आयेगा। फिर मैं कोई रानी तो हूँ नहीं, जिसकी बिमारी का बुलेटिन रोजाना छापा जाय। न जाने लोगों के दिल में कैसे-कैसे विचार उत्पन्न हों। यह सोचकर मैंने पत्र में छपवाने का विचार छोड़ दिया। दिन-भर मेरे चित्त की क्या दशा रही, लिख नहीं सकती। कभी मन में आता, जहर खा लूँ, कभी सोचती, कहीं उड़ जाऊं। विनोद के सम्बन्ध में भॉँति-भॉँति की शंकाऍं होने लगीं। अब मुझे ऐसी कितनी ही बातें याद आने लगीं, जब मैंने विनोद के प्रति उदासीनता का भाव दिखाया था। मैं उनसे सब कुछ लेना चाहती थी; देना कुछ न चाहती थी। मैं चाहती थी कि वह आठों पहर भ्रमर की भॉँति मुझ पर मँडराते रहें, पतंग की भॉँति मुझे घेरे रहें। उन्हें किताबो और पत्रों में मग्न बैठे देखकर मुझे झुँझलाहट होने लगती थी। मेरा अधिकांश समय अपने ही बनाव-सिंगार में कटता था, उनके विषय में मुझे कोई चिन्ता ही न होती थी। अब मुझे मालूम हुआ कि सेवा का महत्व रूप से कहीं अधिक है। रूप मन को मुग्ध कर सकता है, पर आत्मा को आनन्द पहुँचाने वाली कोई दूसरी ही वस्तु है। 
    इस तरह एक हफ्ता गुजर गया। मैं प्रात:काल मैके जाने की तैयारियाँ कर रही थी—यह घर फाड़े खाता था—कि सहसा डाकिये ने मुझे एक पत्र लाकर दिया। मेरा हृदय धक-धक करने लगा। मैंने कॉँपते हुए हाथों से पत्र लिया, पर सिरनामे पर विनोद की परिचित हस्तलिपि न थी, लिपि किसी स्त्री की थी, इसमें सन्देह न था, पर मैं उससे सर्वथा अपरिचित थी। मैंने तुरन्त पत्र खोला और नीचे की तरफ देखा तो चौंक पड़ी—वह कुसुम का पत्र था। मैंने एक ही साँस में सारा पत्र पढ़ लिया। लिखा था—‘बहन, विनोद बाबू तीन दिन यहॉँ रहकर बम्बई चले गये। शायद विलायत जाना चाहते हैं। तीन-चार दिन बम्बई रहेंगे। मैंने बहुत चाहा तकि उन्हें दिल्ली वापस कर दूँ, पर वह किसी तरह न राजी हुए। तुम उन्हें नीचे लिखे पते से तार दे दो। मैंने उनसे यह पता पूछ लिया था। उन्होंने मुझे ताकीद कर दी थी कि इस पते को गुप्त रखना, लेकिन तुमसे क्या परदा। तुम तुरन्त तार दे दो, शायद रूक जायॅ। वह बात क्या हुई ! मुझसे विनोद ने तो बहुत पूछने पर भी नहीं बताया, पर वह दु:खी बहुत थे। ऐसे आदमी को भी तुम अपना न बना सकी, इसका मुझे आश्चर्य है; पर मुझे इसकी पहले ही शंका थी। रूप और गर्व में दीपक और प्रकाश का सम्बन्ध है। गर्व रूप का प्रकाश है।’… 
    मैंने पत्र रख दिया और उसी वक्त विनोद के नाम तार भेज दिया कि बहुत बीमार हूँ, तुरन्त आओ। मुझे आशा थी कि विनोद तार द्वारा जवाब देंगे, लेकिन सारा दिन गुजर गया और कोई जवाब न आया। बँगले के सामने से कोई साइकिल निकलती, तो मैं तुरन्त उसकी ओर ताकने लगती थीं कि शायद तार का चपरासी हो। रात को भी मैं तार का इन्तजार करती रही। तब मैंने अपने मन को इस विचार से शांत किया कि विनोद आ रहे हैं, इसलिए तार भेजने की जरूरत न समझी। 
    अब मेरे मन में फिर शकाएँ उठने लगी। विनोद कुसुम के पास क्यों गये, कहीं कुसुम से उन्हें प्रेम तो नहीं हैं? कहीं उसी प्रेम के कारण तो वह मुझसे विरक्त नहीं हो गये? कुसुम कोई कौशल तो नहीं कर रही हैं? उसे विनोद को अपने घर ठहराने का अधिकार ही क्या था? इस विचार से मेरा मन बहुत क्षुब्ध हो उठा। कुसुम पर क्रोध आने लगा। अवश्य दोनों में बहुत दिनों से पत्र-व्यवहार होता रहा होगा। मैंने फिर कुसुम का पत्र पढ़ा और अबकी उसके प्रत्येक शब्द में मेरे लिए कुछ सोचने की सामग्री रखी हुई थी। निश्चय किया कि कुसुम को एक पत्र लिखकर खूब कोसूँ। आधा पत्र लिख भी डाला, पर उसे फाड़ डाला। उसी वक्त विनोद को एक पत्र लिखा। तुमसे कभी भेंट होगी, तो वह पत्र दिखलाऊँगी; जो कुछ मुँह में आया बक डाला। लेकिन इस पत्र की भी वही दशा हुई जो कुसुम के पत्र की हुई थी। लिखने के बाद मालूम हुआ कि वह किसी विक्षप्त हृदय की बकवाद है। मेरे मन में यही बात बैठती जाती थी वह कुसुम के पास हैं। वही छलिनी उन पर अपना जादू चला रही है। यह दिन भी बीत गया। डाकिया कई बार आया, पर मैंने उसकी ओर ऑंख भी नहीं उठायी। चन्दा, मैं नहीं कह सकती, मेरा हृदय कितना तिलतमिला रहा था। अगर कुसुम इस समय मुझे मिल जाती, तो मैं न-जाने क्या कर डालती। 
    रात को लेटे-लेटे ख्याल आया, कहीं वह यूरोप न चले गये हों। जी बैचेन हो उठा। सिर में ऐसा चक्कर आने लगा, मानों पानी में डूबी जाती हूँ। अगर वह यूरोप चले गये, तो फिर कोई आशा नहीं—मैं उसी वक्त उठी और घड़ी पर नजर डाली। दो बजे थे। नौकर को जगाया और तार-घर जा पहुँची। बाबूजी कुरसी पर लेटे-लेटे सो रहे थे। बड़ी मुश्किल से उनकी नींद खुली। मैंने रसीदी तार दिया। जब बाबूजी तार दे चुके, तो मैंने पूछा— इसका जवाब कब तक आयेगा?
    बाबू ने कहा—यह प्रश्न किसी ज्योतिषी से कीजिए। कौन जानता है, वह कब जवाब दें। तार का चपरासी जबरदस्ती तो उनसे जवाब नहीं लिखा सकता। अगर कोई और कारण न हो, तो आठ-नौ बजे तक जवाब आ जाना चाहिए। 
    घबराहट में आदमी की बुद्धि पलायन कर जाती है। ऐसा निरर्थक प्रश्न करके मैं स्वयं लज्जित हो गयी। बाबूजी ने अपने मन में मुझे कितना मूर्ख समझा होगा; खैर, मैं वहीं एक बेंच पर बैठ गयी और तुम्हें विश्वास न आयेगा, नौ बजे तक वहीं बैठी रही। सोचो, कितने घंटे हुए? पूरे सात घंटे। सैकड़ों आदमी आये और गये, पर मैं वहीं जमी बैठी रही। जब तार का डमी खटकता, मेरे हृदय में धड़कन होने लगती। लेकिन इस भय से कि बाबूजी झल्ला न उठें, कुछ पूछने का साहस न करती थीं। जब दफ्तर की घड़ी में नौ बजे, तो मैंने डरते-डरते बाबू से पूछा—क्या अभी तक जवाब नहीं आया।
    बाबू ने कहा— आप तो यहीं बैठी हैं, जवाब आता तो क्या मैं खा डालता? मैंने बेहयाई करके फिर पूछा—तो क्या अब न आवेगा? बाबू ने मुँह फेरकर कहा—और—दो-चार घंटे बैठी रहिए। 
    बहन, यह वाग्बाण शर के समान हृदय में लगा। आँखे भर आयीं। लेकिन फिर मैं वह टली नहीं। अब भी आशा बँधी हुई थी कि शायद जवाब आता हो। जब दो घंटे और गुजर गये, तब मैं निराश हो गयी। हाय ! विनोद ने मुझे कहीं का न रखा। मैं घर चली, तो ऑंखें से आँसुओं की झड़ी लगी हुई थी। रास्ता न सूझता था।
    सहसा पीछे से एक मोटर का हार्न सुनायी दिया। मैं रास्ते से हट गयी। उस वक्त मन में आया, इसी मोटर के नीचे लेट जॉँऊ और जीवन का अन्त कर दूँ। मैंने ऑंखे पोंछकर मोटर की ओर देखा, भुवन बैठा हुआ था और उसकी बगल में बैठी थी कुसुम ! ऐसा जान पड़ा, अग्नि की ज्वाला मेरे पैरों से समाकर सिर से निकल गयी। मैं उन दोनों की निगाहों से बचना चाहती थी, लेकिन मोटर रूक गयी और कुसुम उतर कर मेरे गले से लिपट गयी। भुवन चुपचाप मोटर में बैठा रहा, मानो मुझे जानता ही नहीं। निर्दयी, धूर्त ! 
    कुसुम ने पूछा—मैं तो तुम्हारे पास जाती थी, बहन? वहॉँ से कोई खबर आयी? मैंने बात टालने के लिए कहा—तुम कब आयीं?
    भुवन के सामने मैं अपनी विपत्ति-कथा न कहना चाहती थी।

----------


## Rajeev

कुसुम—आओ, कार में बैठ जाओ।
‘नहीं, मैं चली जाउँगी। अवकाश मिले, तो एक बार चली आना।’
कुसुम ने मुझसे आग्रह न किया। कार में बैठकर चल दी। मैं खड़ी ताकती रह गयी ! यह वही कुसुम है या कोई और? कितना बड़ा अन्तर हो गया है?
मैं घर चली, तो सोचने लगी—भुवन से इसकी जान-पहचान, कैसे हुई? कहीं ऐसा तो नहीं है कि विनोद ने इसे मेरी टोह लेने को भेजा हो ! भुवन से मेरे विषय में कुछ पूछने तो नहीं आयी हैं?
मैं घर पहुँचकर बैठी ही थी कि कुसुम आ पहुँची। अब की वह मोटर में अकेली न थी—विनोद बैठे हुए थे। मैं उन्हे देखकर ठिठक गयी ! चाहिए तो यह था कि मैं दौड़कर उनका हाथ पकड़ लेती और मोटर से अतार लाती, लेकिन मैं जगह से हिली तक नहीं। मूर्ति की भाँति अचल बैठी रही। मेरी मानिनी प्रकृति आपना उद्दण्ड-स्वरूप दिखाने के लिए विकल हो उठी। एक क्षण में कुसुम ने विनोद को उतारा और उनका हाथ पकड़े हुये ले आयी। उस वक्त मैंने देखा कि विनोद का मुख बिलकुल पीला पड़ गया है और वह इतने अशक्त हो गये हैं कि अपने सहारे खड़े भी नहीं रह सकते, मैंने घबराकर पूछा, क्यों तुम्हारा यह क्या हाल है?
कुसुम ने कहा—हाल पीछे पूछना, जरा इनकी चौपाई चटपट बिछा दो और थोडा-सा दूध मँगवा लो।
मैंने तुरन्त चारपाई बिछायी और विनोद को उस पर लेटा दिया। और दूध तो रखा हुआ था। कुसुम इस वक्त मेरी स्वामिनी बनी हुई थी। मैं उसके इशारे पर नाच रही थी। चन्दा, इस वक्त मुझे ज्ञात हुआ कि कुसुम पर विनोद को जितना विश्वास है, वह मुझ पर नहीं। मैं इस योग्य हूँ ही नहीं। मेरा दिल सैकड़ों प्रश्न पूछने के लिए तड़फड़ा रहा था, लेकिन कुसुम एक पल के लिए भी विनोद के पास से ने टलती थी। मैं इतनी मूर्ख हूँ कि अवसर पाने पर इस दशा में भी मैं विनोद से प्रश्नों का तॉँता बॉँध देती।
विनोद को जब नींद आ गयी, मैंने ऑंखो में ऑंसू भरकर कुसुम से पूछा—बहन, इन्हें क्या शिकायत है? मैंने तार भेजा। उसका जवाब नहीं आया। रात दो बजे एक जरुरी और जवाबी तार भेजा। दस बजे तक तार-घर बैठी जवाब की राह देखती रही। वहीं से लौट रही थी, जब तुम रास्ते में मिली। यह तुम्हे कहॉँ मिल गये?
कुसुम मेरा हाथ पकड़कर दूसरे कमरे में ले गयी और बोली—पहले तुम यह बताओं कि भुवन का क्या मुआमला था? देखो, साफ, कहना।
मैंने आपत्ति करते हुए कहा—कुसुम, तुम यह प्रश्न पूछकर मेरे साथ अन्याय कर रही हो। तुम्हें खुद समझ लेना चाहिए था कि इस बात में कोई सार नहीं है ! विनोद को केवल भ्रम हो गया।
‘बिना किसी कारण के?’
‘हॉँ, मेरी समझ में तो कोई कारण न था।’
‘मैं इसे नहीं मानती। यह क्यों नहीं कहतीं कि विनोद को जलाने, चिढाने और जगाने के लिए तुमने यह स्वॉँग रचा था।’
कुसुम की सूझ पर चकित होकर मैंने कहा—वह तो केवल दिल्लगी थी।
‘तुम्हारे लिए दिल्लगी थी, विनोद के लिए वज्रपात था। तुमने इतने दिनों उनके साथ रहकर भी उन्हें नहीं समझा ! तुम्हें अपने बनाव-सँवार के आगे उन्हें समझने की कहॉँ फुरसत ? कदाचित् तुम समझती हो कि तुम्हारी यह मोहनी मूर्ति ही सब कुछ है। मैं कहती हूँ, इसका मूल्य दो-चार महीने के लिए हो सकता है। स्थायी वस्तु कुछ और ही है।’
मैंने अपनी भूल स्वीकार करते हुए कहा—विनोद को मुझसे कुछ पूछना तो चाहिए था?
कुसुम ने हँसकर कहा—यही तो वह नही कर सकते। तुमसे ऐसी बात पूछना उनके लिए असम्भव है। वह उन प्राणियों में है, जो स्त्री की ऑंखें से गिरकर जीते नहीं रह सकते। स्त्री या पुरूष किसी के लिए भी वह किसी प्रकार का धार्मिक या नैतिक बन्धन नहीं रखना चाहते। वह प्रत्येक प्राणी के लिए पूर्ण स्वाधीनता के समर्थक हैं। मन और इच्छा के सिवा वह कोई बंधन स्वीकार नहीं करते। इस विषय पर मेरी उनसे खूब बातें हुई हैं। खैर—मेरा पता उन्हें मालूम था ही, यहॉँ से सीधे मेरे पास पहुँचे। मैं समझ गई कि आपस में पटी नहीं। मुझे तुम्हीं पर सन्देह हुआ।
मैंने पूछा—क्यों? मुझ पर तुम्हें क्यों सन्देह हुआ?
‘इसलिए कि मैं तुम्हे पहले देख चुकी थी।’
‘अब तो तुम्हें मुझ पर सन्देह नहीं।’
‘नहीं, मगर इसका कारण तुम्हारा संयम नहीं, परम्परा है। मैं इस समय स्पष्ट बातें कर रहीं हूं, इसके लिए क्षमा करना।’
‘नहीं, विनोद से तुम्हें जितना प्रेम है, उससे अधिक अपने-आपसे है। कम-से-कम दस दिन पहले यही बात थी। अन्यथा यह नौबत ही क्यों आती? विनोद यहॉँ से सीधे मेरे पास गये और दो-तीन दिन रहकर बम्बई चले गये। मैंने बहुत पूछा, पर कुछ बतलाया नहीं। वहॉँ उन्होंने एक दिन विष खा लिया।’
मेरे चेहरे का रंग उड़ गया।
‘बम्बई पहुँचते ही उन्होंने मेरे पास एक खत लिखा था। उसमें यहॉँ की सारी बातें लिखी थीं और अन्त में लिखा था—मैं इस जीवन से तंग आ गया हूँ, अब मेरे लिए मौत के सिवा और कोई उपाय नहीं है।’
मैंने एक ठंडी साँस ली।
‘मैं यह पत्र पाकर घबरा गयी और उसी वक्त बम्बई रवाना हो गयी। जब वहॉँ पहुँची, तो विनोद को मरणासन्न पाया। जीवन की कोई आशा नहीं थी। मेरे एक सम्बन्धी वहॉँ डाक्टारी करते हैं। उन्हें लाकर दिखाया तो वह बोले—इन्होंने जहर खा लिया है। तुरन्त दवा दी गयी। तीन दिन तक डाक्टर साहब न दिन-को-दिन और रात-को-रात न समझा, और मैं तो एक क्षण के लिए विनोद के पास से न हटी। बारे तीसरे दिन इनकी ऑंख खुली। तुम्हारा पहला तार मुझे मिला था, पर उसका जवाब देने की किसे फुरसत थी? तीन दिन और बम्बई रहना पड़ा। विनोद इतने कमजोर हो गये थे कि इतना लम्बा सफर करीनाउनके लिए असम्भव था। चौथे दिन मैंने जब उनसे यहॉँ आने का प्रस्ताव किया, तो बोले—मैं अब वहॉँ न जाऊँगा। जब मैंने बहुत समझाया, तब इस शर्त पर राजी हुए ताकि मैं पहले आकर यहॉँ की परिस्थिति देख जाऊं।’
मेरे मुँह से निकला—‘हा ! ईश्वर, मैं ऐसी अभागिनी हूँ।’
‘अभागिनी नहीं हो बहन, केवल तुमने विनोद को समझा न था। वह चाहते थे कि मैं अकेली जाऊँ, पर मैंने उन्हें इस दशा में वहॉ छोड़ना उचित न समझा। परसों हम दोनों वहॉँ चले। यहॉँ पहुँचकर विनोद तो वेटिंग-रूम में ठहर गये, मैं पता पूछती हुई भुवन के पास पहुँची। भुवन को मैंने इतना फटकारा कि वह रो पड़ा। उसने मुझसे यहॉँ तक कह डाला कि तुमने उसे बुरी तरह दुत्कार दिया है। आँखों का बुरा आदमी है, पर दिल का बुरा नहीं। उधर से जब मुझे सन्तोष हो गया और रास्ते में तुमसे भेंट हो जाने पर रहा-सहा भ्रम भी दूर हो गया, तो मैं विनोद को तुम्हारे पास लायी। अब तुम्हारी वस्तु तुम्हें सौपतीं हूँ। मुझे आशा है, इस दुर्घटना ने तुम्हें इतना सचेत कर दिया होगा कि फिर नौबत न आयेगी। आत्मसमर्पण करना सीखो। भूल जाओ कि तुम सुन्दरी हो, आनन्दमय जीवन का यही मूल मंत्र है। मैं डींग नहीं मारती, लेकिन चाहूँ तो आज विनोद को तुमसे छीन सकती हूँ। लेकिन रूप में मैं तुम्हारे तलुओं के बराबर भी नहीं। रूप के साथ अगर तुम सेवा-भाव धारण कर सको, तो तुम अजेय हो जाओगी।’
मैं कुसुम के पैरों पर गिर पड़ी और रोती हुई बोली—बहन, तुमने मेरे साथ जो उपकार किया है, उसके लिए मरते दम तक तुम्हारी ऋणी रहूँगी। तुमने न सहायता की होती, तो आज न-जाने क्या गति होती।
बहन, कुसुम कल चली जायगी। मुझे तो अब वह देवी-सी दीखती है। जी चाहता है, उसके चरण धो-धोकर पीऊँ। उसके हाथों मुझे विनोद ही नहीं मिले हैं, सेवा का सच्चा आदर्श और स्त्री का सच्चा कर्त्तव्य-ज्ञान भी मिला है। आज से मेरे जीवन का नवयुग आरम्भ होता है, जिसमें भोग और विलास की नहीं, सहृदयता और आत्मीयता की प्रधानता होगी।
तुम्हारी,
पद्मा

----------


## Rajeev

सोहाग का शव

मध्यप्रदेश के एक पहाड़ी गॉँव में एक छोटे-से घर की छत पर एक युवक मानो संध्या की निस्तब्धता में लीन बैठा था। सामने चन्द्रमा के मलिन प्रकाश में ऊदी पर्वतमालाऍं अनन्त के स्वप्न की भॉँति गम्भीर रहस्यमय, संगीतमय, मनोहर मालूम होती थीं, उन पहाड़ियों के नीचे जल-धारा की एक रौप्य रेखा ऐसी मालूम होती थी, मानो उन पर्वतों का समस्त संगीत, समस्त गाम्भीर्य, सम्पूर्ण रहस्य इसी उज्जवल प्रवाह में लीन हो गया हो। युवक की वेषभूषा से प्रकट होता था कि उसकी दशा बहुत सम्पन्न नही है। हॉँ, उसके मुख से तेज और मनस्विता झलक रही थी। उसकी ऑंखो पर ऐनक न थी, न मूँछें मुड़ी हुई थीं, न बाल सँवारे हुए थे, कलाई पर घड़ी न थी, यहॉँ तक कि कोट के जेब में फाउन्टेनपेन भी न था। या तो वह सिद्धान्तों का प्रेमी था, या आडम्बरों का शत्रु।
    युवक विचारों में मौन उसी पर्वतमाला की ओर देख रहा था कि सहसा बादल की गरज से भयंकर ध्वनि सुनायी दी। नदी का मधुर गान उस भीषण नाद में डूब गया। ऐसा मालूम हुआ, मानो उस भयंकर नाद ने पर्वतो को भी हिला दिया है, मानो पर्वतों में कोई घोर संग्राम छिड़ गया है। यह रेलगाड़ी थी, जो नदी पर बने हुए पुल से चली आ रही थी। 
    एक युवती कमरे से निकल कर छत पर आयी और बोली—आज अभी से गाड़ी आ गयी। इसे भी आज ही वैर निभाना था। 
    युवक ने युवती का हाथ पकड़ कर कहा—प्रिये ! मेरा जी चाहता है; कहीं न जाऊँ; मैंने निश्चय कर लिया है। मैंने तुम्हारी खातिर से हामी भर ली थी, पर अब जाने की इच्छा नहीं होती। तीन साल कैसे कटेंगे।
युवती ने कातर स्वर में कहा—तीन साल के वियोग के बाद फिर तो जीवनपर्यन्त कोई बाधा न खड़ी होगी। एक बार जो निश्चय कर लिया है, उसे पूरा ही कर डालो, अनंत सुख की आशा में मैं सारे कष्ट झेल लूँगी। 
    यह कहते हुए युवती जलपान लाने के बहाने से फिर भीतर चली गई। ऑंसुओं का आवेग उसके बाबू से बाहर हो गया। इन दोनों प्राणियों के वैवाहिक जीवन की यह पहली ही वर्षगॉठ थी। युवक बम्बई-विश्वविद्यालय से एम० ए० की उपाधि लेकर नागपुर के एक कालेज में अध्यापक था। नवीन युग की नयी-नयी वैवाहिक और सामाजिक क्रांतियों न उसे लेशमात्र भी विचलित न किया था। पुरानी प्रथाओं से ऐसी प्रगाढ़ ममता कदाचित् वृद्धजनों को भी कम होगी। प्रोफेसर हो जाने के बाद उसके माता-पिता ने इस बालिका से उसका विवाह कर दिया था। प्रथानुसार ही उस आँखमिचौनी के खैल मे उन्हें प्रेम का रत्न मिल गया। केवल छुट्टियों में यहॉँ पहली गाड़ी से आता और आखिरी गाड़ी से जाता। ये दो-चार दिन मीठे स्व्प्न के समान कट जाते थे। दोनों बालकों की भॉँति रो-रोकर बिदा होते। इसी कोठे पर खड़ी होकर वह उसको देखा करती, जब तक निर्दयी पहाड़ियां उसे आड़ मे न कर लेतीं। पर अभी साल भी न गुजरने पाया था कि वियोग ने अपना षड्यंत्र रचना शुरू कर दिया। केशव को विदेश जा कर शिक्षा पूरी करने के लिए एक वृत्ति मिल गयी। मित्रों ने बधाइयॉँ दी। किसके ऐसे भाग्य हैं, जिसे बिना मॉँगे स्वभाग्य-निर्माण का ऐसा अवसर प्राप्त हो। केशव बहुत प्रसन्न था। वह इसी दुविधा में पड़ा हुआ घर आया। माता-पिता और अन्य सम्बन्धियों ने इस यात्रा का घोर विरोध किया। नगर में जितनी बधाइयॉ मिली थीं, यहॉं उससे कहीं अधिक बाधाऍं मिलीं। किन्तु सुभद्रा की उच्चाकांक्षाओं की सीमा न थी। वह कदाचित् केशव को इन्द्रासन पर बैठा हुआ देखना चाहती थी। उसके सामने तब भी वही पति सेवा का आदर्श होता था। वह तब भी उसके सिर में तेल डालेगी, उसकी धोती छॉँटेगी, उसके पॉँव दबायेगी और उसके पंखा झलेगी। उपासक की महत्वाकांक्षा उपास्य ही के प्रति होती है। वह उसको सोने का मन्दिर बनवायेगा, उसके सिंहासन को रत्नों से सजायेगा, स्वर्ग से पुष्प लाकर भेंट करेगा, पर वह स्वयं वही उपासक रहेगा। जटा के स्थान पर मुकुट या कौपीन की जगह पिताम्बर की लालसा उसे कभी नही सताती। सुभद्रा ने उस वक्त तक दम न लिया जब तक केशव ने विलायत जाने का वादा न कर लिया, माता-पिता ने उसे कंलकिनी और न जाने क्या-क्या कहा, पर अन्त में सहमत हो गए। सब तैयारियां हो गयीं। स्टेशन समीप ही था। यहॉँ गाड़ी देर तक खड़ी रहती थी। स्टेशनों के समीपस्थ गॉँव के निवासियों के लिए गाड़ी का आना शत्रु का धावा  नहीं, मित्र का पदार्पण है। गाड़ी आ गयी। सुभद्रा जलपान बना कर पति का हाथ धुलाने आयी थी। इस समय केशव की प्रेम-कातर आपत्ति ने उसे एक क्षण के लिए विचलित कर दिया। हा ! कौन जानता है, तीन साल मे क्या हो जाय ! मन में एक आवेश उठा—कह दूँ, प्यारे मत जाओ। थोड़ी ही खायेंगे, मोटा ही पहनेगें, रो-रोकर दिन तो न कटेगें। कभी केशव के आने में एक-आधा महीना लग जाता था, तो वह विकल हो जाया करता थी। यही जी चाहता था, उड़कर उनके पास पहुँच जाऊँ। फिर ये निर्दयी तीन वर्ष कैसे कटेंगें ! लेकिन उसने कठोरता से इन निराशाजनक भावों को ठुकरा दिया और कॉँपते कंठ से बोली—जी तो मेरा भी यही चाहता है। जब तीन साल का अनुमान करती हूँ, तो एक कल्प-सा मालूम होता है। लेकिन जब विलायत में तुम्हारे सम्मान और आदर का ध्यान करती हूँ, तो ये तीन साल तीन दिन से मालूम होते हैं। तुम तो जहाज पर पहुँचते ही मुझे भूल जाओगे। नये-नये दृश्य तुम्हारे मनोरंजन के लिए आ खड़े होंगे। यूरोप पहुँचकर विद्वानो के सत्संग में तुम्हें घर की याद भी न आयेगी। मुझे तो रोने के सिवा और कोई धंधा नहीं है। यही स्मृतियॉँ ही मेरे जीवन का आधार होंगी। लेकिन क्या करुँ, जीवन की भोग-लालसा तो नहीं मानती। फिर जिस वियोग का अंत जीवन की सारी विभूतियॉँ अपने साथ लायेगा, वह वास्तव में तपस्या है। तपस्या के बिना तो वरदान नहीं मिलता। 
    केशव को भी अब ज्ञात हुआ कि क्षणिक मोह के आवेश में स्वभाग्य निर्माण का ऐसा अच्छा अवसर त्याग देना मूर्खता है। खड़े होकर बोले—रोना-धोना मत, नहीं तो मेरा जी न लगेगा। 
    सुभद्रा ने उसका हाथ पकड़कर हृदय से लगाते हुए उनके मुँह की ओर  सजल नेत्रों से देखा ओर बोली—पत्र बराबर भेजते रहना।
    सुभद्रा ने फिर आँखें में आँसू भरे हुए मुस्करा कर कहा—देखना  विलायती मिसों के जाल में न फँस जाना। 
    केशव फिर चारपाई पर बैठ गया और बोला—तुम्हें यह संदेह है, तो लो, मैं जाऊँगा ही नहीं।
    सुभ्रदा ने उसके गले मे बॉँहे डाल कर विश्वास-पूर्ण दृष्टि से देखा और बोली—मैं दिल्लगी कर रही थी। 
    ‘अगर इन्द्रलोक की अप्सरा भी आ जाये, तो आँख उठाकर न देखूं। ब्रह्मा ने ऐसी दूसरी सृष्टी की ही नहीं।’
    ‘बीच में कोई छुट्टी मिले, तो एक बार चले आना।’
‘नहीं प्रिये, बीच में शायद छुट्टी न मिलेगी। मगर जो मैंने सुना कि तुम रो-रोकर घुली जाती हो, दाना-पानी छोड़ दिया है, तो मैं अवश्य चला आऊँगा ये फूल जरा भी कुम्हलाने न पायें।’
    दोनों गले मिल कर बिदा हो गये। बाहर सम्बन्धियों और मित्रों का एक समूह खड़ा था। केशव ने बड़ों के चरण छुए, छोटों को गले लगाया और स्टेशन की ओर चले। मित्रगण स्टेशन तक पहुँचाने गये। एक क्षण में गाड़ी यात्री को लेकर चल दी।
    उधर केशव गाड़ी में बैठा हुआ पहाड़ियों की बहार देख रहा था; इधर सुभद्रा भूमि पर पड़ी सिसकियॉ भर रही थी।

----------


## Rajeev

2

दिन गुजरने लगे। उसी तरह, जैसे बीमारी के दिन कटते हैं—दिन पहाड़ रात काली बला। रात-भर मनाते गुजरती थी कि किसी तरह भोर होता, तो मनाने लगती कि जल्दी शाम हो। मैके गयी कि वहॉँ जी बहलेगा। दस-पॉँच दिन परिवर्तन का कुछ असर हुआ, फिर उनसे भी बुरी दशा हुई, भाग कर ससुराल चली आयी। रोगी करवट बदलकर आराम का अनुभव करता है।
    पहले पॉँच-छह महीनों तक तो केशव के पत्र पंद्रहवें दिन बराबर मिलते रहे। उसमें वियोग के दु:ख कम, नये-नये दृश्यों का वर्णन अधिक होता था। पर सुभद्रा संतुष्ट थी। पत्र लिखती, तो विरह-व्यथा के सिवा उसे कुछ सूझता ही न था। कभी-कभी जब जी बेचैन हो जाता, तो पछताती कि व्यर्थ जाने दिया। कहीं एक दिन मर जाऊँ, तो उनके दर्शन भी न हों। 
    लेकिन छठे महीने से पत्रों में भी विलम्ब होने लगा। कई महीने तक तो महीने में एक पत्र आता रहा, फिर वह भी बंद हो गया। सुभद्रा के चार-छह पत्र पहुँच जाते, तो एक पत्र आ जाता; वह भी बेदिली से लिखा हुआ—काम की अधिकता और समय के अभाव के रोने से भरा हुआ। एक वाक्य भी ऐसा नहीं, जिससे हृदय को शांति हो, जो टपकते हुए दिल पर मरहम रखे। हा ! आदि से अन्त तक ‘प्रिये’ शब्द का नाम नहीं। सुभद्रा अधीर हो उठी। उसने योरप-यात्रा का निश्यच कर लिया। वह सारे कष्ट सह लेगी, सिर पर जो कुछ पड़ेगी सह लेगी; केशव को आँखों से देखती रहेगी। वह इस बात को उनसे गुप्त रखेगी,  उनकी कठिनाइयों को और न बढ़ायेगी, उनसे बोलेगी भी नहीं ! केवल उन्हें कभी-कभी ऑंख भर कर देख लेगी। यही उसकी शांति के लिए काफी होगा। उसे क्या मालूम था कि उसका केशव उसका नहीं रहा। वह अब एक दूसरी ही कामिनी के प्रेम का भिखारी है।
    सुभद्रा कई दिनों तक इस प्रस्ताव को मन में रखे हुए सेती रही। उसे किसी प्रकार की शंका न होती थी। समाचार-पत्रों के पढ़ते रहने से उसे समुद्री यात्रा का हाल मालूम होता रहता था। एक दिन उसने अपने सास-ससुर के सामने अपना निश्चय प्रकट किया। उन लोगों ने बहुत समझाया; रोकने की बहुत चेष्टा की; लेकिन सुभद्रा ने अपना हठ न छोड़ा। आखिर जब लोगों ने देखा कि यह किसी तरह नहीं मानती, तो राजी हो गये। मैकेवाले  समझा कर हार गये। कुछ रूपये उसने स्वयं जमा कर रखे थे, कुछ ससुराल में मिले। मॉँ-बाप ने भी मदद की। रास्ते के खर्च की चिंता न रही। इंग्लैंड पहुँचकर वह क्या करेगी, इसका अभी उसने कुछ निश्चय न किया। इतना जानती थी कि परिश्रम करने वाले को रोटियों की कहीं कमी नहीं रहती।
    विदा होते समय सास और ससुर दोनों स्टेशन तक आए। जब गाड़ी ने सीटी दी, तो सुभद्रा ने हाथ जोड़कर कहा—मेरे जाने का समाचार वहॉँ न लिखिएगा। नहीं तो उन्हें चिंता होगी ओर पढ़ने में उनका जी न लगेगा। 
    ससुर ने आश्वासन दिया। गाड़ी चल दी।

----------


## Rajeev

3

लंदन के उस हिस्से में, जहॉँ इस समृद्धि के समय में भी दरिद्रता का राज्य हैं, ऊपर के एक छोटे से कमरे में सुभद्रा एक कुर्सी पर बैठी है। उसे यहॉँ आये आज एक महीना हो गया है। यात्रा के पहले उसके मन मे जितनी शंकाएँ थी, सभी शान्त होती जा रही है। बम्बई-बंदर में जहाज पर जगह पाने का प्रश्न बड़ी आसानी से हल हो गया। वह अकेली औरत न थी जो योरोप जा रही हो। पॉँच-छह स्त्रियॉँ और भी उसी जहाज से जा रही थीं। सुभद्रा को न जगह मिलने में कोई कठिनाई हुई, न मार्ग में। यहॉँ पहुँचकर और स्त्रियों से संग छूट गया। कोई किसी विद्यालय में चली गयी; दो-तीन अपने पतियों के पास चलीं गयीं, जो यहॉँ पहले आ गये थे। सुभद्रा ने इस मुहल्ले में एक कमरा ले लिया। जीविका का प्रश्न भी उसके लिए बहुत कठिन न रहा। जिन महिलाओं के साथ वह आयी थी, उनमे कई उच्च- अधिकारियों की पत्नियॉँ थी। कई अच्छे-अच्छे अँगरेज घरनों से उनका परिचय था। सुभद्रा को दो महिलाओं को भारतीय संगीत और हिन्दी-भाषा सिखाने का काम मिल गया। शेष समय मे वह कई भारतीय महिलाओं के कपड़े सीने का काम कर लेती है। केशव का निवास-स्थान यहॉँ से निकट है, इसीलिए सुभद्रा ने इस मुहल्ले को पंसद किया है। कल केशव उसे दिखायी दिया था। ओह ! उन्हें ‘बस’ से उतरते देखकर उसका चित्त कितना आतुर हो उठा था। बस यही मन में आता था कि दौड़कर उनके गले से लिपट जाय और पूछे—क्यों जी, तुम यहॉँ आते ही बदल गए। याद है, तुमने चलते समय क्या-क्या वादा किये थे? उसने बड़ी मुश्किल से अपने को रोका था। तब से इस वक्त तक उसे मानो नशा-सा छाया हुआ है, वह उनके इतने समीप है ! चाहे रोज उन्हें देख सकती है, उनकी बातें सुन सकती है; हॉँ, स्पर्श तक कर सकती है। अब यह उससे भाग कर कहॉँ जायेगें? उनके पत्रों की अब उसे क्या चिन्ता है। कुछ दिनों के बाद सम्भव है वह उनसे होटल के नौकरों से जो चाहे, पूछ सकती है। 
    संध्या हो गयी थी। धुऍं में बिजली की लालटनें रोती ऑंखें की भाँति ज्योतिहीन-सी हो रही थीं। गली में स्त्री-पुरुष सैर करने जा रहे थे। सुभद्रा सोचने लगी—इन लोगों को आमोद से कितना प्रेम है, मानो किसी को चिन्ता ही नहीं, मानो सभी सम्पन्न है, जब ही ये लोग इतने एकाग्र होकर सब काम कर सकते है। जिस समय जो काम करने है जी-जान से करते हैं। खेलने की उमंग है, तो काम करने की भी उमंग है और एक हम हैं कि न हँसते है, न रोते हैं, मौन बने बैठे रहते हैं। स्फूर्ति का कहीं नाम नहीं, काम तो सारे दिन करते हैं, भोजन करने की फुरसत भी नहीं मिलती, पर वास्तव में चौथाई समय भी काम में नही लगते। केवल काम करने का बहाना करते हैं। मालूम होता है, जाति प्राण-शून्य हो गयी हैं। 
    सहसा उसने केशव को जाते देखा। हॉँ, केशव ही था। कुर्सी से उठकर बरामदे में चली आयी। प्रबल इच्छा हुई कि जाकर उनके गले से लिपट जाय। उसने अगर अपराध किया है, तो उन्हीं के कारण तो। यदि वह बराबर पत्र लिखते जाते, तो वह क्यों आती? 
    लेकिन केशव के साथ यह युवती कौन है? अरे ! केशव उसका हाथ पकड़े हुए है। दोनों मुस्करा-मुस्करा कर बातें करते चले जाते हैं। यह युवती कौन है?
    सुभद्रा ने ध्यान से देखा। युवती का रंग सॉँवला था। वह भारतीय बालिका थी। उसका पहनावा भारतीय था। इससे ज्यादा सुभद्रा को और कुछ न दिखायी दिया। उसने तुरंत जूते पहने, द्वार बन्द किया और एक क्षण में गली में आ पहुँची। केशव अब दिखायी न देता था, पर वह जिधर गया था, उधर ही वह बड़ी तेजी से लपकी चली जाती थी। यह युवती कौन है? वह उन दोनों की बातें सुनना चाहती थी, उस युवती को देखना चाहती थी उसके पॉँव इतनी तेज से उठ रहे थे मानो दौड़ रही हो। पर इतनी जल्दी दोनो कहॉँ अदृश्य हो गये? अब तक उसे उन लोगों के समीप पहुँच जाना चाहिए था। शायद दोनों किसी ‘बस’ पर जा बैठे। 
    अब वह गली समाप्त करके एक चौड़ी सड़क पर आ पहुँची थी। दोनों तरफ बड़ी-बड़ी जगमगाती हुई दुकाने थी, जिनमें संसार की विभूतियॉं गर्व से फूली उठी थी। कदम-कदम पर होटल और रेस्ट्रॉँ थे। सुभद्रा दोनों और नेत्रों से ताकती, पगपग पर भ्रांति के कारण मचलती कितनी दूर निकल गयी, कुछ खबर नहीं।
    फिर उसने सोचा—यों कहॉँ तक चली जाऊंगी? कौन जाने किधर गये। चलकर फिर अपने बरामदे से देखूँ। आखिर इधर से गये है, तो इधर से लौटेंगे भी। यह ख्याल आते ही वह घूम पड़ी ओर उसी तरह दौड़ती हुई अपने स्थान की ओर चली। जब वहाँ पहुँची, तो बारह बज गये थे। और इतनी देर उसे चलते ही गुजरा ! एक क्षण भी उसने कहीं विश्राम नहीं किया। 
    वह ऊपर पहुँची, तो गृह-स्वामिनी ने कहा—तुम्हारे लिए बड़ी देर से भोजन रखा हुआ है। 
    सुभद्रा ने भोजन अपने कमरे में मँगा लिया पर खाने की सुधि किसे थी ! वह उसी बरामदे मे उसी तरफ टकटकी लगाये खड़ी थी, जिधर से केशव गया। 
    एक बज गया, दो बजा, फिर भी केशव नहीं लौटा। उसने मन में कहा—वह किसी दूसरे मार्ग से चले गये। मेरा यहॉँ खड़ा रहना व्यर्थ है। चलूँ, सो रहूँ। लेकिन फिर ख्याल आ गया, कहीं आ न रहे हों। 
    मालूम नहीं, उसे कब नींद आ गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

4

दूसरे दिन प्रात:काल सुभद्रा अपने काम पर जाने को तैयार हो रही थी कि एक युवती रेशमी साड़ी पहने आकर खड़ी हो गयी और मुस्कराकर बोली—क्षमा कीजिएगा, मैंने बहुत सबेरे आपको कष्ट दिया। आप तो कहीं जाने को तैयार मामूल होती है। 
    सुभद्रा ने एक कुर्सी बढ़ाते हुए कहा—हॉँ, एक काम से बाहर जा रही थी। मैं आपकी क्या सेवा कर सकती हूँ?
    यह कहते हुए सुभद्रा ने युवती को सिर से पॉँव तक उसी आलोचनात्मक दृष्टि से देखा, जिससे स्त्रियॉँ ही देख सकती हैं। सौंदर्य की किसी परिभाषा से भी उसे सुन्दरी न कहा जा सकता था। उसका रंग सॉँवला, मुँह कुछ चौड़ा, नाक कुछ चिपटी, कद भी छोटा और शरीर भी कुछ स्थूल था। ऑंखों पर ऐनक लगी हुई थी। लेकिन इन सब कारणों के होते हुए भी उसमें कुछ ऐसी बात थी, जो ऑंखों को अपनी ओर खींच लेती थी। उसकी वाणी इतनी मधुर, इतनी संयमित, इतनी विनम्र थी कि जान पड़ता था किसी देवी के वरदान हों। एक-एक अंग से प्रतिमा विकीर्ण हो रही थी। सुभद्रा उसके सामने हलकी एवं तुच्छ मालूम होती थी। युवती ने कुर्सी पर बैठते हुए कहा—
    ‘अगर मैं भूलती हूँ, तो मुझे क्षमा कीजिएगा। मैंने सुना है कि आप कुछ कपड़े भी सीती है, जिसका प्रमाण यह है कि यहॉँ सीविंग मशीन मौजूद है।‘
    सुभद्रा—मैं दो लेड़ियों को भाषा पढ़ाने जाया करती हूँ, शेष समय में कुछ सिलाई भी कर लेती हूँ। आप कपड़े लायी हैं।
    युवती—नहीं, अभी कपड़े नहीं लायी। यह कहते हुए उसने लज्जा से सिर झुका कर मुस्काराते हुए कहा—बात यह है कि मेरी शादी होने जा रही है। मैं वस्त्राभूषण सब हिंदुस्तानी रखना चाहती हूँ। विवाह भी वैदिक रीति से ही होगा। ऐसे कपड़े यहॉँ आप ही तैयार कर सकती हैं।
    सुभद्रा ने हँसकर कहा—मैं ऐसे अवसर पर आपके जोड़े तैयार करके अपने को धन्य समझूँगी। वह शुभ तिथि कब है?
    युवती ने सकुचाते हुए कहा—वह तो कहते हैं, इसी सप्ताह में हो जाय; पर मैं उन्हें टालती आती हूँ। मैंने तो चाहा था कि भारत लौटने पर विवाह होता, पर वह इतने उतावले हो रहे हैं कि कुछ कहते नहीं बनता। अभी तो मैंने यही कह कर टाला है कि मेरे कपड़े सिल रहे हैं।
    सुभद्रा—तो मैं आपके जोड़े बहुत जल्द दे दूँगी।
    युवती ने हँसकर कहा—मैं तो चाहती थी आप महीनों लगा देतीं।
    सुभद्रा—वाह, मैं इस शुभ कार्य में क्यों विघ्न डालने लगी? मैं इसी सप्ताह में आपके कपड़े दे दूँगी, और उनसे इसका पुरस्कार लूँगी।
    युवती खिलखिलाकर हँसी। कमरे में प्रकाश की लहरें-सी उठ गयीं। बोलीं—इसके लिए तो पुरस्कार वह देंगे, बड़ी खुशी से देंगे और तुम्हारे कृतज्ञ होंगे। मैंने प्रतिज्ञा की थी कि विवाह के बंधन में पड़ूँगी ही नही; पर उन्होंने मेरी प्रतिज्ञा तोड़ दी। अब मुझे मालूम हो रहा है कि प्रेम की बेड़ियॉँ कितनी आनंदमय होती है। तुम तो अभी हाल ही में आयी हो। तुम्हारे पति भी साथ होंगे?
सुभद्रा ने बहाना किया। बोली—वह इस समय जर्मनी में हैं। संगीत से उन्हें बहुत प्रेम है। संगीत ही का अध्ययन करने के लिए वहॉँ गये हैं।
    ‘तुम भी संगीत जानती हो?’
    ‘बहुत थोड़ा।’
    ‘केशव को संगीत बहुत प्रेम है।’
    केशव का नाम सुनकर सुभद्रा को ऐसा मालूम हुआ, जैसे बिच्छू ने काट लिया हो। वह चौंक पड़ी।
    युवती ने पूछा—आप चौंक कैसे गयीं? क्या केशव को जानती हो? 
    सुभद्रा ने बात बनाकर कहा—नहीं, मैंने यह नाम कभी नहीं सुना। वह यहॉँ क्या करते हैं?
    सुभद्रा का ख्याल आया, क्या केशव किसी दूसरे आदमी का नाम नहीं हो सकता? इसलिए उसने यह प्रश्न किया। उसी जवाब पर उसकी जिंदगी का फैसला था।
    युवती ने कहा—यहॉँ विद्यालय में पढ़ते हैं। भारत सरकार ने उन्हें भेजा है। अभी साल-भर भी तो आए नहीं हुआ। तुम देखकर प्रसन्न होगी। तेज और बुद्धि की मूर्ति समझ लो। यहॉँ के अच्छे-अच्छे प्रोफेसर उनका आदर करते है। ऐसा सुन्दर भाषण तो मैंने किसी के मुँह से सुना ही नहीं। जीवन आदर्श है। मुझसे उन्हें क्यों प्रेम हो गया है, मुझे इसका आश्चर्य है। मुझमें न रूप है, न लावण्य। ये मेरा सौभाग्य है। तो मैं शाम को कपड़े लेकर आऊँगी।
    सुभद्रा ने मन में उठते हुए वेग को सभॉँल कर कहा—अच्छी बात है।
    जब युवती चली गयी, तो सुभद्रा फूट-फूटकर रोने लगी। ऐसा जान पड़ता था, मानो देह में रक्त ही नहीं, मानो प्राण निकल गये हैं वह कितनी नि:सहाय, कितनी दुर्बल है, इसका आज अनुभव हुआ। ऐसा मालूम हुआ, मानों संसार में उसका कोई नहीं है। अब उसका जीवन व्यर्थ है। उसके लिए अब जीवन में रोने के सिवा और क्या है? उनकी सारी ज्ञानेंद्रियॉँ शिथिल-सी हो गयी थीं मानों वह किसी ऊँचे वृक्ष से गिर पड़ी हो। हा ! यह उसके प्रेम और भक्ति का पुरस्कार है। उसने कितना आग्रह करके केशव को यहॉँ भेजा था? इसलिए कि यहॉँ आते ही उसका सर्वनाश कर दें?
    पुरानी बातें याद आने लगी। केशव की वह प्रेमातुर ऑंखें सामने आ गयीं। वह सरल, सहज मूर्ति ऑंखों के सामने नाचने लगी। उसका जरा सिर धमकता था, तो केशव कितना व्याकुल हो जाता था। एक बार जब उसे फसली बुखार आ गया था, तो केशव घबरा कर, पंद्रह दिन की छुट्टी लेकर घर आ गया था और उसके सिरहाने बैठा रात-भर पंखा झलता रहा था। वही केशव अब इतनी जल्द उससे ऊब उठा! उसके लिए सुभद्रा ने कौन-सी बात उठा रखी। वह तो उसी का अपना प्राणाधार, अपना जीवन धन, अपना सर्वस्व समझती थी। नहीं-नहीं, केशव का दोष नहीं, सारा दोष इसी का है। इसी ने अपनी मधुर बातों से अन्हें वशीभूत कर लिया है। इसकी विद्या, बुद्धि और वाकपटुता ही ने उनके हृदय पर विजय पायी है। हाय! उसने कितनी बार केशव से कहा था, मुझे भी पढ़ाया करो, लेकिन उन्होंने हमेशा यही जवाब दिया, तुम जैसी हो, मुझे वैसी ही पसन्द हो। मैं तुम्हारी स्वाभाविक सरलता को पढ़ा-पढ़ा कर मिटाना नहीं चाहता। केशव ने उसके साथ कितना बड़ा अन्याय किया है! लेकिन यह उनका दोष नहीं, यह इसी यौवन-मतवाली छोकरी की माया है।
    सुभद्रा को इस ईर्ष्या और दु:ख के आवेश में अपने काम पर जाने की सुध न रही। वह कमरे में इस तरह टहलने लगी, जैसे किसी ने जबरदस्ती उसे बन्द कर दिया हो। कभी दोनों मुट्ठियॉँ बँध जातीं, कभी दॉँत पीसने लगती, कभी ओंठ काटती। उन्माद की-सी दशा हो गयी। ऑंखों में भी एक तीव्र ज्वाला चमक उठी। ज्यों-ज्यों केशव के इस निष्ठुर आघात को सोचती, उन कष्टों को याद करती, जो उसने उसके लिए झेले थे, उसका चित्त प्रतिकार के लिए विकल होता जाता था। अगर कोई बात हुई होती, आपस में कुछ मनोमालिन्य का लेश भी होता, तो उसे इतना दु:ख न होता। यह तो उसे ऐसा मालूम होता था कि मानों कोई हँसते-हँसते अचानक गले पर चढ़ बैठे। अगर वह उनके योग्य नहीं थी, तो उन्होंने उससे विवाह ही क्यों किया था? विवाह करने के बाद भी उसे क्यों न ठुकरा दिया था? क्यों प्रेम का बीज बोया था? और आज जब वह बीच पल्लवों से लहराने लगा, उसकी जड़ें उसके अन्तस्तल के एक-एक अणु में प्रविष्ट हो गयीं, उसका रक्त उसका सारा उत्सर्ग वृक्ष को सींचने और पालने में प्रवृत्त हो गया, तो वह आज उसे उखाड़ कर फेंक देना चाहते हैं। क्या हृदय के टुकड़े-टुकड़े हुए बिना वृक्ष उखड़ जायगा?
    सहसा उसे एक बात याद आ गयी। हिंसात्मक संतोष से उसका उत्तेजित मुख-मण्डल और भी कठोर हो गया। केशव ने अपने पहले विवाह की बात इस युवती से गुप्त रखी होगी ! सुभद्रा इसका भंडाफोड़ करके केशव के सारे मंसूबों को धूल में मिला देगी। उसे अपने ऊपर क्रोध आया कि युवती का पता क्यों न पूछ लिया। उसे एक पत्र लिखकर केशव की नीचता, स्वार्थपरता और कायरता की कलई खोल देती—उसके पांडित्य, प्रतिभा और प्रतिष्ठा को धूल में मिला देती। खैर, संध्या-समय तो वह कपड़े लेकर आयेगी ही। उस समय उससे सारा कच्चा चिट्ठा बयान कर दूँगी।

----------


## Rajeev

5

सुभ्रदा दिन-भर युवती का इन्तजार करती रही। कभी बरामदे में आकर इधर-उधर निगाह दौड़ाती, कभी सड़क पर देखती, पर उसका कहीं पता न था। मन में झुँझलाती थी कि उसने क्यों उसी वक्त सारा वृतांत न कह सुनाया।
    केशव का पता उसे मालूम था। उस मकान और गली का नम्बर तक याद था, जहॉँ से वह उसे पत्र लिखा करता था। ज्यों-ज्यों दिन ढलने लगा और युवती के आने में विलम्ब होने लगा, उसके मन में एक तरंगी-सी उठने लगी कि जाकर केशव को फटकारे, उसका सारा नशा उतार दे, कहे—तुम इतने भंयकर हिंसक हो, इतने महान धूर्त हो, यह मुझे मालूम न था। तुम यही विद्या सीखने यहॉँ आये थे। तुम्हारे पांडित्य की यही फल है ! तुम एक अबला को जिसने तुम्हारे ऊपर अपना सर्वस्व अर्पण कर दिया, यों छल सकते हो। तुममें क्या मनुष्यता नाम को भी नहीं रह गयी? आखिर तुमने मेरे लिए क्या सोचा है। मैं सारी जिंदगी तुम्हारे नाम को रोती रहूँ ! लेकिन अभिमान हर बार उसके पैरों को रोक लेता। नहीं, जिसने उसके साथ ऐसा कपट किया है, उसका इतना अपमान किया है, उसके पास वह न जायगी। वह उसे देखकर अपने ऑंसुओं को रोक सकेगी या नहीं, इसमें उसे संदेह था, और केशव के सामने वह रोना नहीं चाहती थी। अगर केशव उससे घृणा करता है, तो वह भी केशव से घृणा करेगी। संध्या भी हो गयी, पर युवती न आयी। बत्तियॉँ भी जलीं, पर उसका पता नहीं।
    एकाएक उसे अपने कमरे के द्वार पर किसी के आने की आहट मालूम हुई। वह कूदकर बाहर निकल आई। युवती कपड़ों का एक पुलिंदा लिए सामने खड़ी थी। सुभद्रा को देखते ही बोली—क्षमा करना, मुझे आने में देर हो गयी। बात यह है कि केशव को किसी बड़े जरूरी काम से जर्मनी जाना है। वहॉँ उन्हें एक महीने से ज्यादा लग जायगा। वह चाहते हैं कि मैं भी उनके साथ चलूँ। मुझसे उन्हें अपनी थीसिस लिखने में बड़ी सहायता मिलेगी। बर्लिन के पुस्तकालयों को छानना पड़ेगा। मैंने भी स्वीकार कर लिया है। केशव की इच्छा है कि जर्मनी जाने के पहले हमारा विवाह हो जाय। कल संध्या समय संस्कार हो जायगा। अब ये कपड़े मुझे आप जर्मनी से लौटने पर दीजिएगा। विवाह के अवसर पर हम मामूली कपड़े पहन लेंगे। और क्या करती? इसके सिवा कोई उपाय न था, केशव का जर्मन जाना अनिवार्य है।
    सुभद्रा ने कपड़ो को मेज पर रख कर कहा—आपको धोखा दिया गया है। 
    युवती ने घबरा कर पूछा—धोखा? कैसा धोखा? मैं बिलकुल नहीं समझती। तुम्हारा मतलब क्या है?
    सुभद्रा ने संकोच के आवरण को हटाने की चेष्टा करते हुए कहा—केशव तुम्हें धोखा देकर तुमसे विवाह करना चाहता है।
    ‘केशव ऐसा आदमी नहीं है, जो किसी को धोखा दे। क्या तुम केशव को जानती हो?
    ‘केशव ने तुमसे अपने विषय में सब-कुछ कह दिया है?’
    ‘सब-कुछ।’
    ‘मेरा तो यही विचार है कि उन्होंने एक बात भी नहीं छिपाई?’
    ‘तुम्हे मालूम है कि उसका विवाह हो चुका है?’
    युवती की मुख-ज्योति कुछ मलिन पड़ गयी, उसकी गर्दन लज्जा से झुक गयी। अटक-अटक कर बोली—हॉँ, उन्होंने मुझसे..... यह बात कही थी।
    सुभद्रा परास्त हो गयी। घृणा-सूचक नेत्रों से देखती हुई बोली—यह जानते हुए भी तुम केशव से विवाह करने पर तैयार हो।
    युवती ने अभिमान से देखकर कहा—तुमने केशव को देखा है?
    ‘नहीं, मैंने उन्हें कभी नहीं देखा।’
    ‘फिर, तुम उन्हें कैसे जानती हो?’
    ‘मेरे एक मित्र ने मुझसे यह बात कही हे, वह केशव को जानता है।’
    ‘अगर तुम एक बार केशव को देख लेतीं, एक बार उससे बातें कर लेतीं, तो मुझसे यह प्रश्न न करती। एक नहीं, अगर उन्होंने एक सौ विवाह किये होते, तो मैं इनकार न करती। उन्हें देखकर में अपने को बिलकुल भूल जाती हूँ। अगर उनसे विवाह न करूँ, ता फिर मुझे जीवन-भर अविवाहित ही रहना पड़ेगा। जिस समय वह मुझसे बातें करने लगते हैं, मुझे ऐसा अनुभव होता है कि मेरी आत्मा पुष्पकी भॉँति खिली जा रही है। मैं उसमें प्रकाश और विकास का प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव करती हूँ। दुनिया चाहे जितना हँसे, चाहे जितनी निन्दा करे, मैं केशव को अब नहीं छोड़ सकती। उनका विवाह हो चुका है, वह सत्य है; पर उस स्त्री से उनका मन कभी न मिला। यथार्थ में उनका विवाह अभी नहीं हुआ। वह कोई साधारण, अर्द्धशिक्षिता बालिका है। तुम्हीं सोचों, केशव जैसा विद्वान, उदारचेता, मनस्वी पुरूष ऐसी बालिका के साथ कैसे प्रसन्न रह सकता है? तुम्हें कल मेरे विवाह में चलना पड़ेगा।
    सुभद्रा का चेहरा तमतमाया जा रहा था। केशव ने उसे इतने काले रंगों में रंगा है, यह सोच कर उसका रक्त खौल रहा था। जी में आता था, इसी क्षण इसको दुत्कार दूँ, लेकिन उसके मन में कुछ और ही मंसूबे पैदा होने लगे थे। उसने गंभीर, पर उदासीनता के भाव से पूछा—केशव ने कुछ उस स्त्री के विषय में नही कहा?
    युवती ने तत्परता से कहा—घर पहुँचने पर वह उससे केवल यही कह देंगे कि हम और तुम अब स्त्री और पुरूष नहीं रह सकते। उसके भरण-पोषण का वह उसके इच्छानुसार प्रबंध कर देंगे, इसके सिवा वह और क्या कर सकते हैं। हिन्दू-नीति में पति-पत्नी में विच्छेद नहीं हो सकता। पर केवल स्त्री को पूर्ण रीति से स्वाधीन कर देने के विचार से वह ईसाई या मुसलमान होने पर भी तैयार हैं। वह तो अभी उसे इसी आशय का एक पत्र लिखने जा रहे थे, पर मैंने ही रोक लिया। मुझे उस अभागिनी पर बड़ी दया आती है, मैं तो यहॉँ तक तैयार हूँ कि अगर उसकी इच्छा हो तो वह भी हमारे साथ रहे। मैं उसे अपनी बहन समझूँगी। किंतु केशव इससे सहमत नहीं होते।
    सुभद्रा ने व्यंग्य से कहा—रोटी-कपड़ा देने को तैयार ही हैं, स्त्री को इसके सिवा और क्या चाहिए?
    युवती ने व्यंग्य की कुछ परवाह न करके कहा—तो मुझे लौटने पर कपड़े तैयार मिलेंगे न?
    सुभद्रा—हॉँ, मिल जायेंगे।
    युवती—कल तुम संध्या समय आओगी?
    सुभद्रा—नहीं, खेद है, अवकाश नहीं है।
    युवती ने कुछ न कहा। चली गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

6

सुभद्रा कितना ही चाहती थी कि समस्या पर शांतचित्त होकर विचार करे, पर हृदय में मानों ज्वाला-सी दहक रही थी! केशव के लिए वह अपने प्राणों का कोई मूल्य नहीं समझी थी। वही केशव उसे पैरों से ठुकरा रहा है। यह आघात इतना आकस्मिक, इतना कठोर था कि उसकी चेतना की सारी कोमलता मूर्च्छित हो गयी ! उसके एक-एक अणु प्रतिकार के लिए तड़पने लगा। अगर यही समस्या इसके विपरीत होती, तो क्या सुभद्रा की गरदन पर छुरी न फिर गयी होती? केशव उसके खून का प्यासा न हो जाता? क्या पुरूष हो जाने से ही सभी बाते क्षम्य और स्त्री हो जाने से सभी बातें अक्षम्य हो जाती है? नहीं, इस निर्णय को सुभद्रा की विद्रोही आत्मा इस समय स्वीकार नहीं कर सकती। उसे नारियों के ऊंचे आदर्शो की परवाह नहीं है। उन स्त्रियों में आत्माभिमान न होगा? वे पुरूषों के पैरों की जूतियाँ बनकर रहने ही में अपना सौभाग्य समझती होंगी। सुभद्रा इतनी आत्मभिमान-शून्य नहीं है। वह अपने जीते-जी यह नहीं देख सकती थी कि उसका पति उसके जीवन की सर्वनाश करके चैन की बंशी बजाये। दुनिया उसे हत्यारिनी, पिशाचिनी कहेगी, कहे—उसको परवाह नहीं। रह-रहकर उसके मन में भयंकर प्रेरणा होती थी कि इसी समय उसके पास चली जाय, और इसके पहिले कि वह उस युवती के प्रेम का आन्नद उठाये, उसके जीवन का अन्त कर दे। वह केशव की निष्ठुरता को याद करके अपने मन को उत्तेजित करती थी। अपने को धिक्कार-धिक्कार कर नारी सुलभ शंकाओं को दूर करती थी। क्या वह इतनी दुर्बल है? क्या उसमें इतना साहस भी नहीं है? इस वक्त यदि कोई दुष्ट उसके कमरे में घुस आए और उसके सतीत्व का अपहरण करना चाहे, तो क्या वह उसका प्रतिकार न करेगी? आखिर आत्म-रक्षा ही के लिए तो उसने यह पिस्तौल ले रखी है। केशव ने उसके सत्य का अपहरण ही तो किया है। उसका प्रेम-दर्शन केवल प्रवंचना थी। वह केवल अपनी वासनाओं की तृप्ति के लिए सुभद्रा के साथ प्रेम-स्वॉँग भरता था। फिर उसक वध करना क्या सुभद्रा का कर्त्तव्य नहीं?
    इस अन्तिम कल्पना से सुभद्रा को वह उत्तेजना मिल गयी, जो उसके भयंकर संकल्प को पूरा करने के लिए आवश्यक थी। यही वह अवस्था है, जब स्त्री-पुरूष के खून की प्यासी हो जाती है।
    उसने खूँटी पर लटकाती हुई पिस्तौल उतार ली और ध्यान से देखने लगी, मानो उसे कभी देखा न हो। कल संध्या-समय जब कार्य-मंदिर के केशव और उसकी प्रेमिका एक-दूसरे के सम्मुख बैठे हुए होंगे, उसी समय वह इस गोली से केशव की प्रेम-लीलाओं का अन्त कर देगी। दूसरी गोली अपनी छाती में मार लेगी। क्या वह रो-रो कर अपना अधम जीवन काटेगी?

----------


## Rajeev

7

संध्या का समय था। आर्य-मंदिर के ऑंगन में वर और वधू इष्ट-मित्रों के साथ बैठे हुए थे। विवाह का संस्कार हो रहा था। उसी समय सुभद्रा पहुँची और बदामदे में आकर एक खम्भें की आड़ में इस भॉँति खड़ी हो गई कि केशव का मुँह उसके सामने था। उसकी ऑंखें में वह दृश्य खिंच गया, जब आज से तीन साल पहले उसने इसी भॉँति केशव को मंडप में बैठे हुए आड़ से देखा था। तब उसका हृदय कितना उछवासित हो रहा था। अंतस्तल में गुदगुदी-सी हो रही थी, कितना अपार अनुराग था, कितनी असीम अभिलाषाऍं थीं, मानों जीवन-प्रभात का उदय हो रहा हो। जीवन मधुर संगीत की भॉँति सुखद था, भविष्य उषा-स्वप्न की भॉँति सुन्दर। क्या यह वही केशव है? सुभद्रा को ऐसा भ्रम हुआ, मानों यह केशव नहीं है। हॉँ, यह वह केशव नहीं था। यह उसी रूप और उसी नाम का कोई दूसरा मनुष्य था। अब उसकी मुस्कुराहट में, उनके नेत्रों में, उसके शब्दों में, उसके हृदय को आकर्षित करने वाली कोई वस्तु न थी। उसे देखकर वह उसी भॉँति नि:स्पंद, निश्चल खड़ी है, मानों कोई अपरिचित व्यक्ति हो। अब तक केशव का-सा रूपवान, तेजस्वी, सौम्य, शीलवान, पुरूष संसार में न था; पर अब सुभद्रा को ऐसा जान पड़ा कि वहॉँ बैठे हुए युवकों में और उसमें कोई अन्तर नहीं है। वह ईर्ष्याग्नि, जिसमें वह जली जा रही थी, वह हिंसा-कल्पना, जो उसे वहॉँ तक लायी थी, मानो एगदम शांत हो गयी। विरिक्त हिंसा से भी अधिक हिंसात्मक होती है—सुभद्रा की हिंसा-कल्पना में एक प्रकार का ममत्व था—उसका केशव, उसका प्राणवल्लभ, उसका जीवन-सर्वस्व और किसी का नहीं हो सकता। पर अब वह ममत्व नहीं है। वह उसका नहीं है, उसे अब परवा नहीं, उस पर किसका अधिकार होता है।
    विवाह-संस्कार समाप्त हो गया, मित्रों ने बधाइयॉँ दीं, सहेलियों ने मंगलगान किया, फिर लोग मेजों पर जा बैठे, दावत होने लगी, रात के बारह बज गये; पर सुभद्रा वहीं पाषाण-मूर्ति की भॉँति खड़ी रही, मानो कोई विचित्र स्वप्न देख रही हो। हॉँ, जैसे कोई बस्ती उजड़ गई हो, जैसे कोई संगीत बन्द हो गया हो, जैसे कोई दीपक बुझ गया है।
    जब लोग मंदिर से निकले, तो वह भी निकले, तो वह भी निकल आयी; पर उसे कोई मार्ग न सूझता था। परिचित सड़कें उसे भूली हुई-सी जान पड़ने लगीं। सारा संसार ही बदल गया था। वह सारी रात सड़कों पर भटकती फिरी। घर का कहीं पता नहीं। सारी दुकानें बन्द हो गयीं, सड़कों पर सन्नाटा छा गया, फिर भी वह अपना घर ढूँढती हुई चली जा रही थी। हाय! क्या इसी भॉँति उसे जीवन-पथ में भी भटकना पड़ेगा?
    सहसा एक पुलिसमैन ने पुकारा—मैड़म, तुम कहॉँ जा रही हो?
    सुभद्रा ने ठिठक कर कहा—कहीं नहीं।
    ‘तुम्हारा स्थान कहॉँ है?’
    ‘मेरा स्थान?’
    ‘हॉँ, तुम्हारा स्थान कहॉँ है? मैं तुम्हें बड़ी देर से इधर-उधर भटकते देख रहा हूँ। किस स्ट्रीट में रहती हो?
    सुभद्रा को उस स्ट्रीट का नाम तक न याद था।
    ‘तुम्हें अपने स्ट्रीट का नाम तक याद नहीं?’
    ‘भूल गयी, याद नहीं आता।‘
    सहसा उसकी दृष्टि सामने के एक साइन बोर्ड की तरफ उठी, ओह! यही तो उसकी स्ट्रीट है। उसने सिर उठाकर इधर-उधर देखा। सामने ही उसका डेरा था। और इसी गली में, अपने ही घर के सामने, न-जाने कितनी देर से वह चक्कर लगा रही थी।

----------


## Rajeev

8

अभी प्रात:काल ही था कि युवती सुभद्रा के कमरे में पहुँची। वह उसके कपड़े सी रही थी। उसका सारा तन-मन कपड़ों में लगा हुआ था। कोई युवती इतनी एकाग्रचित होकर अपना श्रृंगार भी न करती होगी। न-जाने उससे कौन-सा पुरस्कार लेना चाहती थी। उसे युवती के आने की खबर न हुई।
    युवती ने पूछा—तुम कल मंदिर में नहीं आयीं?
    सुभद्रा ने सिर उठाकर देखा, तो ऐसा जान पड़ा, मानो किसी कवि की कोमल कल्पना मूर्तिमयी हो गयी है। उसकी उप छवि अनिंद्य थी। प्रेम की विभूति रोम-रोम से प्रदर्शित हो रही थी। सुभद्रा दौड़कर उसके गले से लिपट गई, जैसे उसकी छोटी बहन आ गयी हो, और बोली — हॉँ, गयी तो थी।
    ‘मैंने तुम्हें नहीं देखा।‘
    ‘हॉं, मैं अलग थी।‘
    ‘केशव को देखा?’
    ‘हॉँ देखा।‘
    ‘धीरे से क्यों बोली? मैंने कुछ झूठ कहा था?
    सुभद्रा ने सहृदयता से मुस्कराकर कहा — मैंने तुम्हारी ऑंखों से नहीं, अपनी ऑंखों से देखा। मझे तो वह तुम्हारे योग्य नहीं जंचे। तुम्हें ठग लिया।
    युवती खिलखिलाकर हँसी और बोली—वह ! मैं समझती हूँ, मैंने उन्हें ठगा है।
    एक बार वस्त्राभूषणों से सजकर अपनी छवि आईने में देखी तो मालूम हो जायेगा।
    ‘तब क्या मैं कुछ और हो जाऊँगी।‘
    ‘अपने कमरे से फर्श, तसवीरें, हॉँड़ियॉँ, गमले आदि निकाल कर देख लो, कमरे की शोभा वही रहती है!’
    युवती ने सिर हिला कर कहा—ठीक कहती हो। लेकिन आभूषण कहॉँ से लाऊँ। न-जाने अभी कितने दिनों में बनने की नौबत आये।
    ‘मैं तुम्हें अपने गहने पहना दूँगी।‘
    ‘तुम्हारे पास गहने हैं?’
    ‘बहुत। देखो, मैं अभी लाकर तुम्हें पहनाती हूँ।‘
    युवती ने मुँह से तो बहुत ‘नहीं-नहीं’ किया, पर मन में प्रसन्न हो रही थी। सुभद्रा ने अपने सारे गहने पहना दिये। अपने पास एक छल्ला भी न रखा। युवती को यह नया अनुभव था। उसे इस रूप में निकलते शर्म तो आती थी; पर उसका रूप चमक उठा था। इसमें संदेह न था। उसने आईने में अपनी सूरत देखी तो उसकी सूरत जगमगा उठी, मानो किसी वियोगिनी को अपने प्रियतम का संवाद मिला हो। मन में गुदगुदी होने लगी। वह इतनी रूपवती है, उसे उसकी कल्पना भी न थी।
    कहीं केशव इस रूप में उसे देख लेते; वह आकांक्षा उसके मन में उदय हुई, पर कहे कैसे। कुछ देर में बाद लज्जा से सिर झुका कर बोली—केशव मुझे इस रूप में देख कर बहुत हँसेगें।
    सुभद्रा —हँसेगें नहीं, बलैया लेंगे, ऑंखें खुल जायेगी। तुम आज इसी रूप में उसके पास जाना।
    युवती ने चकित होकर कहा —सच! आप इसकी अनुमति देती हैं!
    सुभद्रा ने कहा—बड़े हर्ष से।
    ‘तुम्हें संदेह न होगा?’
    ‘बिल्कुल नहीं।‘
    ‘और जो मैं दो-चार दिन पहने रहूँ?’
    ‘तुम दो-चार महीने पहने रहो। आखिर, पड़े ही तो है!’
    ‘तुम भी मेरे साथ चलो।‘
    ‘नहीं, मुझे अवकाश नहीं है।‘
    ‘अच्छा, लो मेरे घर का पता नोट कर लो।‘
    ‘हॉँ, लिख दो, शायद कभी आऊँ।‘
    एक क्षण में युवती वहॉँ से चली गयी। सुभद्रा अपनी खिड़की पर उसे इस भॉँति प्रसन्न-मुख खड़ी देख रही थी, मानो उसकी छोटी बहन हो, ईर्ष्या या द्वेष का लेश भी उसके मन में न था।
    मुश्किल से, एक घंटा गुजरा होगा कि युवती लौट कर बोली—सुभद्रा क्षमा करना, मैं तुम्हारा समय बहुत खराब कर रही हूँ। केशव बाहर खड़े हैं। बुला लूँ?
    एक क्षण, केवल एक क्षण के लिए, सुभद्रा कुछ घबड़ा गयी। उसने जल्दी से उठ कर मेज पर पड़ी हुई चीजें इधर-उधर हटा दीं, कपड़े करीने से रख दिये। उसने जल्दी से उलझे हुए बाल सँभाल लिये, फिर उदासीन भाव से मुस्करा कर बोली—उन्हें तुमने क्यों कष्ट दिया। जाओ, बुला लो।
    एक मिनट में केशव ने कमरे में कदम रखा और चौंक कर पीछे हट गये, मानो पॉँव जल गया हो। मुँह से एक चीख निकल गयी। सुभद्रा गम्भीर, शांत, निश्चल अपनी जगह पर खड़ी रही। फिर हाथ बढ़ा कर बोली, मानो किसी अपरिचित व्यक्ति से बोल रही थी—आइये, मिस्टर केशव, मैं आपको ऐसी सुशील, ऐसी सुन्दरी, ऐसी विदुषी रमणी पाने पर बधाई देती हूँ।
    केशव के मुँह पर हवाइयॉँ उड़ रही थीं। वह पथ-भ्रष्ट-सा बना खड़ा था। लज्जा और ग्लानि से उसके चेहरे पर एक रंग आता था, एक रंग जाता था। यह बात एक दिन होनेवाली थी अवश्य, पर इस तरह अचानक उसकी सुभद्रा से भेंट होगी, इसका उसे स्वप्न में भी गुमान न था। सुभद्रा से यह बात कैसे कहेगा, इसको उसने खूब सोच लिया था। उसके आक्षेपों का उत्तर सोच लिया था, पत्र के शब्द तक मन में अंकित कर लिये थे। ये सारी तैयारियॉँ धरी रह गयीं और सुभद्रा से साक्षात् हो गया। सुभद्रा उसे देख कर जरा सी नहीं चौंकी, उसके मुख पर आश्चर्य, घबराहट या दु:ख का एक चिह्न भी न दिखायी दिया। उसने उसी भंति उससे बात की; मानो वह कोई अजनबी हो। यहॉं कब आयी, कैसे आयी, क्यों आयी, कैसे गुजर करती है; यह और इस तरह के असंख्य प्रश्न पूछने के लिए केशव का चित्त चंचल हो उठा। उसने सोचा था, सुभद्रा उसे धिक्कारेगी; विष खाने की धमकी देगी—निष्ठुर; निर्दय और न-जाने क्या-क्या कहेगी। इन सब आपदाओं के लिए वह तैयार था; पर इस आकस्मिक मिलन, इस गर्वयुक्त उपेक्षा के लिए वह तैयार न था। वह प्रेम-व्रतधारिणी सुभद्रा इतनी कठोर, इतनी हृदय-शून्य हो गयी है? अवश्य ही इस सारी बातें पहले ही मालूम हो चुकी हैं। सब से तीव्र आघात यह था कि इसने अपने सारे आभूषण इतनी उदारता से दे डाले, और कौन जाने वापस भी न लेना चाहती हो। वह परास्त और अप्रतिम होकर एक कुर्सी पर बैठ गया। उत्तर में एक शब्द भी उसके मुख से न निकला।
    युवती ने कृतज्ञता का भाव प्रकट करके कहा—इनके पति इस समय जर्मनी में है।
    केशव ने ऑंखें फाड़ कर देखा, पर कुछ बोल न सका।
    युवती ने फिर कहा—बेचारी संगीत के पाठ पढ़ा कर और कुछ कपड़े सी कर अपना निर्वाह करती है। वह महाशय यहॉँ आ जाते, तो उन्हें उनके सौभाग्य पर बधाई देती।
    केशव इस पर भी कुछ न बोल सका, पर सुभद्रा ने मुस्करा कर कहा—वह मुझसे रूठे हुए हैं, बधाई पाकर और भी झल्लाते। युवती ने आश्चर्य से कहा—तुम उन्हीं के प्रेम मे यहॉँ आयीं, अपना घर-बार छोड़ा, यहॉँ मेहनत-मजदूरी करके निर्वाह कर रही हो, फिर भी वह तुमसे रूठे हुए हैं? आश्चर्य!
    सुभद्रा ने उसी भॉँति प्रसन्न-मुख से कहा—पुरूष-प्रकृति ही आश्चर्य का विषय है, चाहे मि. केशव इसे स्वीकार न करें।
    युवती ने फिर केशव की ओर प्रेरणा-पूर्ण दृष्टि से देखा, लेकिन केशव उसी भॉँति अप्रतिम बैठा रहा। उसके हृदय पर यह नया आघात था। युवती ने उसे चुप देख कर उसकी तरफ से सफाई दी—केशव, स्त्री और पुरूष, दोनों को ही समान अधिकार देना चाहते हैं।
    केशव डूब रहा था, तिनके का सहारा पाकर उसकी हिम्मत बँध गयी। बोला—विवाह एक प्रकार का समझौता है। दोनों पक्षों को अधिकार है, जब चाहे उसे तोड़ दें।
    युवती ने हामी भरी—सभ्य-समाज में यह आन्दोनल बड़े जोरों पर है।
    सुभद्रा ने शंका की—किसी समझौते को तोड़ने के लिए कारण भी तो होना चाहिए?
    केशव ने भावों की लाठी का सहार लेकर कहा—जब इसका अनुभव हो जाय कि हम इस बन्धन से मुक्त होकर अधिक सुखी हो सकते हैं, तो यही कारण काफी है। स्त्री को यदि मालूम हो जाय कि वह दूसरे पुरूष के साथ ...

----------


## Rajeev

सुभद्रा ने बात काट कर कहा—क्षमा कीजिए मि. केशव, मुझमें इतनी बुद्धि नहीं कि इस विषय पर आपसे बहस कर सकूँ। आदर्श समझौता वही है, जो जीवन-पर्यन्त रहे। मैं भारत की नहीं कहती। वहॉँ तो स्त्री पुरूष की लौंडी है, मैं इग्लैंड की कहती हूँ। यहॉँ भी कितनी ही औरतों से मेरी बातचीत हुई है। वे तलाकों की बढ़ती हुई संख्या को देख कर खुश नहीं होती। विवाह सबसे ऊँचा आदर्श उसकी पवित्रता और स्थिरता है। पुरूषों ने सदैव इस आर्दश को तोड़ा है, स्त्रियों ने निबाहा है। अब पुरूषों का अन्याय स्त्रियों को किस ओर ले जायेगा, नहीं कह सकती।
इस गम्भीर और संयत कथन ने विवाद का अन्त कर दिया। सुभद्रा ने चाय मँगवायी। तीनों आदमियों ने पी। केशव पूछना चाहता था, अभी आप यहॉँ कितने दिनों रहेंगी। लेकिन न पूछ सका। वह यहॉँ पंद्रह मिनट और रहा, लेकिन विचारों में डूबा हुआ। चलते समय उससे न रहा गया। पूछ ही बैठा—अभी आप यहॉँ कितने दिन और रहेगी?
‘सुभद्रा ने जमीन की ओर ताकते हुए कहा—कह नहीं सकती।‘
‘कोई जरूरत हो, तो मुझे याद कीजिए।‘
‘इस आश्वासन के लिए आपको धन्यवाद।‘
केशव सारे दिन बेचैन रहा। सुभद्रा उसकी ऑंखों में फिरती रही। सुभद्रा की बातें उसके कानों में गूँजती रहीं। अब उसे इसमें कोई सन्देह न था कि उसी के प्रेम में सुभद्रा यहॉँ आयी थी। सारी परिस्थिति उसकी समझ में आ गयी थी। उस भीषण त्याग का अनुमान करके उसके रोयें खड़े हो गये। यहॉँ सुभद्रा ने क्या-क्या कष्ट झेले होंगे, कैसी-कैसी यातनाऍं सही होंगी, सब उसी के कारण? वह उस पर भार न बनना चाहती थी। इसलिए तो उसने अपने आने की सूचना तक उसे न दी। अगर उसे पहले मालूम होती कि सुभद्रा यहॉँ आ गयी है, तो कदाचित् उसे उस युवती की ओर इतना आकर्षण ही न होता। चौकीदार के सामने चोर को घर में घुसने का साहस नहीं होता। सुभद्रा को देखकर उसकी कर्त्तव्य-चेतना जाग्रत हो गयी। उसके पैरों पर गिर कर उससे क्षमा मॉँगने के लिए उसका मन अधीर हो उठा; वह उसके मुँह से सारा वृतांत सुनेगा। यह मौन उपेक्षा उसके लिए असह्य थी। दिन तो केशव ने किसी तरह काटा, लेकिन ज्यों ही रात के दस बजे, वह सुभद्रा से मिलने चला। युवती ने पूछा—कहॉँ जाते हो?
केशव ने बूट का लेस बॉँधते हुए कहा—जरा एक प्रोफेसर से मिलना है, इस वक्त आने का वादा कर चुका हूँ?
‘जल्द आना।‘
‘बहुत जल्द आऊँगा।‘
केशव घर से निकला, तो उसके मन में कितनी ही विचार-तंरगें उठने लगीं। कहीं सुभद्रा मिलने से इनकार कर दे, तो? नहीं ऐसा नहीं हो सकता। वह इतनी अनुदार नहीं है। हॉँ, यह हो सकता है कि वह अपने विषय में कुछ न कहे। उसे शांत करने के लिए उसने एक कृपा की कल्पना कर डाली। ऐसा बीमार था कि बचने की आशा न थी। उर्मिला ने ऐसी तन्मय होकर उसकी सेवा-सुश्रुषा की कि उसे उससे प्रेम हो गया। कथा का सुभद्रा पर जो असर पड़ेगा, इसके विषय में केशव को कोई संदेह न था। परिस्थिति का बोध होने पर वह उसे क्षमा कर देगी। लेकिन इसका फल क्या होगा लेकिन इसका फल क्या होगा? क्या वह दोनों के साथ एक-सा प्रेम कर सकता है? सुभद्रा को देख लेने के बाद उर्मिला को शायद उसके साथ-साथ रहने में आपत्ति हो। आपत्ति हो ही कैसे सकती है! उससे यह बात छिपी नहीं है। हॉँ, यह देखना है कि सुभद्रा भी इसे स्वीकार करती है कि नहीं। उसने जिस उपेक्षा का परिचय दिया है, उसे देखते हुए तो उसके मान में संदेह ही जान पड़ता है। मगर वह उसे मनायेगा, उसकी विनती करेगा, उसके पैरों पड़ेगा और अंत में उसे मनाकर ही छोड़ेगा। सुभद्रा से प्रेम और अनुराग का नया प्रमाण पा कर वह मानो एक कठोर निद्रा से जाग उठा था। उसे अब अनुभव हो रहा था कि सुभद्रा के लिए उसके हृदय जो स्थान था, वह खाली पड़ा हुआ है। उर्मिला उस स्थान पर अपना आधिपत्य नहीं जमा सकती। अब उसे ज्ञात हुआ कि उर्मिला के प्रति उसका प्रेम केवल वह तृष्णा थी, जो स्वादयुक्त पदार्थों को देख कर ही उत्पन्न होती है। वह सच्ची क्षुधा न थी अब फिर उसे सरल सामान्य भोजन की इच्छा हो रही थी। विलासिनी उर्मिला कभी इतना त्याग कर सकती है, इसमें उसे संदेह था।
सुभद्रा के घर के निकट पहुँच कर केशव का मन कुछ कातर होने लगा। लेकिन उसने जी कड़ा करके जीने पर कदम रक्खा और क्षण में सुभद्रा के द्वार पर पहुँचा, लेकिन कमरे का द्वार बंद था। अंदर भी प्रकाश न था। अवश्य ही वह कही गयी है, आती ही होगी। तब तक उसने बरामदे में टहलने का निश्चय किया।
सहसा मालकिन आती हुई दिखायी दी। केशव ने बढ़ कर पूछा— आप बता सकती हैं कि यह महिला कहॉँ गयी हैं?
मालकिन ने उसे सिर से पॉँव तक देख कर कहा—वह तो आज यहॉँ से चली गयीं।
केशव ने हकबका कर पूछा—चली गयीं! कहॉँ चली गयीं?
‘यह तो मुझसे कुछ नहीं बताया।‘
‘कब गयीं?’
‘वह तो दोपहर को ही चली गयी?’
‘अपना असबाव ले कर गयीं?’

‘असबाव किसके लिए छोड़ जाती? हॉँ, एक छोटा-सा पैकेट अपनी एक सहेली के लिए छोड़ गयी हैं। उस पर मिसेज केशव लिखा हुआ है। मुझसे कहा था कि यदि वह आ भी जायँ, तो उन्हें दे देना, नहीं तो डाक से भेज देना।’
केशव को अपना हृदय इस तरह बैठता हुआ मालूम हुआ जैसे सूर्य का अस्त होना। एक गहरी सॉँस लेकर बोला—
‘आप मुझे वह पैकेट दिखा सकती हैं? केशव मेरा ही नाम है।’
मालकिन ने मुस्करा कर कहा—मिसेज केशव को कोई आपत्ति तो न होगी?
‘तो फिर मैं उन्हें बुला लाऊँ?’
‘हॉँ, उचित तो यही है!’
‘बहुत दूर जाना पड़ेगा!’
केशव कुछ ठिठकता हुआ जीने की ओर चला, तो मालकिन ने फिर कहा—मैं समझती हूँ, आप इसे लिये ही जाइये, व्यर्थ आपको क्यों दौड़ाऊँ। मगर कल मेरे पास एक रसीद भेज दीजिएगा। शायद उसकी जरुरत पड़े!
यह कहते हुए उसने एक छोटा-सा पैकेट लाकर केशव को दे दिया। केशव पैकेट लेकर इस तरह भागा, मानों कोई चोर भागा जा रहा हो। इस पैकेट में क्या है, यह जानने के लिए उसका हृदय व्याकुल हो रहा था। इसे इतना विलम्ब असह्य था कि अपने स्थान पर जाकर उसे खोले। समीप ही एक पार्क था। वहॉँ जाकर उसने बिजली के प्रकाश में उस पैकेट को खोला डाला। उस समय उसके हाथ कॉँप रहे थे और हृदय इतने वेग से धड़क रहा था, मानों किसी बंधु की बीमारी के समाचार के बाद मिला हो।
पैकेट का खुलना था कि केशव की ऑंखों से ऑंसुओं की झड़ी लग गयी। उसमें एक पीले रंग की साड़ी थी, एक छोटी-सी सेंदुर की डिबिया और एक केशव का फोटा-चित्र के साथ ही एक लिफाफा भी था। केशव ने उसे खोल कर पढ़ा। उसमें लिखा था—
‘बहन मैं जाती हूँ। यह मेरे सोहाग का शव है। इसे टेम्स नदी में विसर्जित कर देना। तुम्हीं लोगों के हाथों यह संस्कार भी हो जाय, तो अच्छा।

तुम्हारी,
सुभद्रा
केशव मर्माहत-सा पत्र हाथ में लिये वहीं घास पर लेट गया और फूट-फूट कर रोने लगा।

----------


## Rajeev

आत्म-संगीत

आधी रात थी। नदी का किनारा था। आकाश के तारे स्थिर थे और नदी में उनका प्रतिबिम्ब लहरों के साथ चंचल। एक स्वर्गीय संगीत की मनोहर और जीवनदायिनी, प्राण-पोषिणी घ्वनियॉँ इस निस्तब्ध और तमोमय दृश्य पर इस प्रकाश छा रही थी, जैसे हृदय पर आशाऍं छायी रहती हैं, या मुखमंडल पर शोक।
    रानी मनोरमा ने आज गुरु-दीक्षा ली थी। दिन-भर दान और व्रत में व्यस्त रहने के बाद मीठी नींद की गोद में सो रही थी। अकस्मात् उसकी ऑंखें खुलीं और ये मनोहर ध्वनियॉँ कानों में पहुँची। वह व्याकुल हो गयी—जैसे दीपक को देखकर पतंग; वह अधीर हो उठी, जैसे खॉँड़ की गंध पाकर चींटी। वह उठी और द्वारपालों एवं चौकीदारों की दृष्टियॉँ बचाती हुई राजमहल से बाहर निकल आयी—जैसे वेदनापूर्ण क्रन्दन सुनकर ऑंखों से ऑंसू निकल जाते हैं।
    सरिता-तट पर कँटीली झाड़िया थीं। ऊँचे कगारे थे। भयानक जंतु थे। और उनकी डरावनी आवाजें! शव थे और उनसे भी अधिक भयंकर उनकी कल्पना। मनोरमा कोमलता और सुकुमारता की मूर्ति थी। परंतु उस मधुर संगीत का आकर्षण उसे तन्मयता की अवस्था में खींचे लिया जाता था। उसे आपदाओं का ध्यान न था।
    वह घंटों चलती रही, यहॉँ तक कि मार्ग में नदी ने उसका गतिरोध किया।

----------


## Rajeev

2

मनोरमा ने विवश होकर इधर-उधर दृष्टि दौड़ायी। किनारे पर एक नौका दिखाई दी। निकट जाकर बोली—मॉँझी, मैं उस पार जाऊँगी, इस मनोहर राग ने मुझे व्याकुल कर दिया है।
मॉँझी—रात को नाव नहीं खोल सकता। हवा तेज है और लहरें डरावनी। जान-जोखिम हैं
    मनोरमा—मैं रानी मनोरमा हूँ। नाव खोल दे, मुँहमॉँगी मजदूरी दूँगी।
    मॉँझी—तब तो नाव किसी तरह नहीं खोल सकता। रानियों का इस में निबाह नहीं।
    मनोरमा—चौधरी, तेरे पॉँव पड़ती हूँ। शीघ्र नाव खोल दे। मेरे प्राण खिंचे चले जाते हैं।
    मॉँझी—क्या इनाम मिलेगा?
    मनोरमा—जो तू मॉँगे।
    ‘मॉँझी—आप ही कह दें, गँवार क्या जानूँ, कि रानियों से क्या चीज मॉँगनी चाहिए। कहीं कोई ऐसी चीज न मॉँग बैठूँ, जो आपकी प्रतिष्ठा के विरुद्ध हो?
    मनोरमा—मेरा यह हार अत्यन्त मूल्यवान है। मैं इसे खेवे में देती हूँ। मनोरमा ने गले से हार निकाला, उसकी चमक से मॉझी का मुख-मंडल प्रकाशित हो गया—वह कठोर, और काला मुख, जिस पर झुर्रियॉँ पड़ी थी।
    अचानक मनोरमा को ऐसा प्रतीत हुआ, मानों संगीत की ध्वनि और निकट हो गयी हो। कदाचित कोई पूर्ण ज्ञानी पुरुष आत्मानंद के आवेश में उस सरिता-तट पर बैठा हुआ उस निस्तब्ध निशा को संगीत-पूर्ण कर रहा है। रानी का हृदय उछलने लगा। आह ! कितना मनोमुग्धकर राग था ! उसने अधीर होकर कहा—मॉँझी, अब देर न कर, नाव खोल, मैं एक क्षण भी धीरज नहीं रख सकती।
    मॉँझी—इस हार हो लेकर मैं क्या करुँगा?
    मनोरमा—सच्चे मोती हैं।
    मॉँझी—यह और भी विपत्ति हैं मॉँझिन गले में पहन कर पड़ोसियों को दिखायेगी, वह सब डाह से जलेंगी, उसे गालियॉँ देंगी। कोई चोर देखेगा, तो उसकी छाती पर सॉँप लोटने लगेगा। मेरी सुनसान झोपड़ी पर दिन-दहाड़े डाका पड़ जायगा। लोग चोरी का अपराध लगायेंगे। नहीं, मुझे यह हार न चाहिए।
    मनोरमा—तो जो कुछ तू मॉँग, वही दूँगी। लेकिन देर न कर। मुझे अब धैर्य नहीं है। प्रतीक्षा करने की तनिक भी शक्ति नहीं हैं। इन राग की एक-एक तान मेरी आत्मा को तड़पा देती है।
    मॉँझी—इससे भी अच्दी कोई चीज दीजिए।
    मनोरमा—अरे निर्दयी! तू मुझे बातों में लगाये रखना चाहता हैं मैं जो देती है, वह लेता नहीं, स्वयं कुछ मॉँगता नही। तुझे क्या मालूम मेरे हृदय की इस समय क्या दशा हो रही है। मैं इस आत्मिक पदार्थ पर अपना सर्वस्व न्यौछावर कर सकती हूँ।
    मॉँझी—और क्या दीजिएगा?
    मनोरमा—मेरे पास इससे बहुमूल्य और कोई वस्तु नहीं है, लेकिन तू अभी नाव खोल दे, तो प्रतिज्ञा करती हूँ कि तुझे अपना महल दे दूँगी, जिसे देखने के लिए कदाचित तू भी कभी गया हो। विशुद्ध श्वेत पत्थर से बना है, भारत में इसकी तुलना नहीं।
    मॉँझी—(हँस कर) उस महल में रह कर मुझे क्या आनन्द मिलेगा? उलटे मेरे भाई-बंधु शत्रु हो जायँगे। इस नौका पर अँधेरी रात में भी मुझे भय न लगता। ऑंधी चलती रहती है, और मैं इस पर पड़ा रहता हूँ। किंतु वह महल तो दिन ही में फाड़ खायगा। मेरे घर के आदमी तो उसके एक कोने में समा जायँगे। और आदमी कहॉँ से लाऊँगा; मेरे नौकर-चाकर कहॉँ? इतना माल-असबाब कहॉँ? उसकी सफाई और मरम्मत कहॉँ से कराऊँगा? उसकी फुलवारियॉँ सूख जायँगी, उसकी क्यारियों में गीदड़ बोलेंगे और अटारियों पर कबूतर और अबाबीलें घोंसले बनायेंगी।
    मनोरमा अचानक एक तन्मय अवस्था में उछल पड़ी। उसे प्रतीत हुआ कि संगीत निकटतर आ गया है। उसकी सुन्दरता और आनन्द अधिक प्रखर हो गया था—जैसे बत्ती उकसा देने से दीपक अधिक प्रकाशवान हो जाता है। पहले चित्ताकर्षक था, तो अब आवेशजनक हो गया था। मनोरमा ने व्याकुल होकर कहा—आह! तू फिर अपने मुँह से क्यों कुछ नहीं मॉँगता? आह! कितना विरागजनक राग है, कितना विह्रवल करने वाला! मैं अब तनिक धीरज नहीं धर सकती। पानी उतार में जाने के लिए जितना व्याकुल होता है, श्वास हवा के लिए जितनी विकल होती है, गंध उड़ जाने के लिए जितनी व्याकुल होती है, मैं उस स्वर्गीय संगीत के लिए उतनी व्याकुल हूँ। उस संगीत में कोयल की-सी मस्ती है, पपीहे की-सी वेदना है, श्यामा की-सी विह्वलता है, इससे झरनों का-सा जोर है, ऑंधी का-सा बल! इसमें वह सब कुछ है, इससे विवेकाग्नि प्रज्ज्वलित होती, जिससे आत्मा समाहित होती है, और अंत:करण पवित्र होता है। मॉँझी, अब एक क्षण का भी विलम्ब मेरे लिए मृत्यु की यंत्रणा है। शीघ्र नौका खोल। जिस सुमन की यह सुगंध है, जिस दीपक की यह दीप्ति है, उस तक मुझे पहुँचा दे। मैं देख नहीं सकती इस संगीत का रचयिता कहीं निकट ही बैठा हुआ है, बहुत निकट।
मॉँझी—आपका महल मेरे काम का नहीं है, मेरी झोपड़ी उससे कहीं सुहावनी है।
    मनोरमा—हाय! तो अब तुझे क्या दूँ? यह संगीत नहीं है, यह इस सुविशाल क्षेत्र की पवित्रता है, यह समस्त सुमन-समूह का सौरभ है, समस्त मधुरताओं की माधुरताओं की माधुरी है, समस्त अवस्थाओं का सार है। नौका खोल। मैं जब तक जीऊँगी, तेरी सेवा करुँगी, तेरे लिए पानी भरुँगी, तेरी झोपड़ी बहारुँगी। हॉँ, मैं तेरे मार्ग के कंकड़ चुनूँगी, तेरे झोंपड़े को फूलों से सजाऊँगी, तेरी मॉँझिन के पैर मलूँगी। प्यारे मॉँझी, यदि मेरे पास सौ जानें होती, तो मैं इस संगीत के लिए अर्पण करती। ईश्वर के लिए मुझे निराश न कर। मेरे धैर्य का अन्तिम बिंदु शुष्क हो गया। अब इस चाह में दाह है, अब यह सिर तेरे चरणों में है।
    यह कहते-कहते मनोरमा एक विक्षिप्त की अवस्था में मॉँझी के निकट जाकर उसके पैरों पर गिर पड़ी। उसे ऐसा प्रतीत हुआ, मानों वह संगीत आत्मा पर किसी प्रज्ज्वलित प्रदीप की तरह ज्योति बरसाता हुआ मेरी ओर आ रहा है। उसे रोमांच हो आया। वह मस्त होकर झूमने लगी। ऐसा ज्ञात हुआ कि मैं हवा में उड़ी जाती हूँ। उसे अपने पार्श्व-देश में तारे झिलमिलाते हुए दिखायी देते थे। उस पर एक आमविस्मृत का भावावेश छा गया और अब वही मस्ताना संगीत, वही मनोहर राग उसके मुँह से निकलने लगा। वही अमृत की बूँदें, उसके अधरों से टपकने लगीं। वह स्वयं इस संगीत की स्रोत थी। नदी के पास से आने वाली ध्वनियॉँ, प्राणपोषिणी ध्वनियॉँ उसी के मुँह से निकल रही थीं।
    मनोरमा का मुख-मंडल चन्द्रमा के तरह प्रकाशमान हो गया था, और ऑंखों से प्रेम की किरणें निकल रही थीं।

----------


## Rajeev

एक्ट्रेस

रंगमंच का परदा गिर गया। तारा देवी ने शकुंतला का पार्ट खेलकर दर्शकों को मुग्ध कर दिया था। जिस वक्त वह शकुंतला के रुप में राजा दुष्यन्त के सम्मुख खड़ी ग्लानि, वेदना, और तिरस्कार से उत्तेजित भावों को आग्नेय शब्दों में प्रकट कर रही थी, दर्शक-वृन्द शिष्टता के नियमों की उपेक्षा करके मंच की ओर उन्मत्तों की भॉँति दौड़ पड़े थे और तारादेवी का यशोगान करने लगे थे। कितने ही तो स्टेज पर चढ़ गये और तारादेवी के चरणों पर गिर पड़े। सारा स्टेज फूलों से पट गया, आभूषणें की वर्षा होने लगी। यदि उसी क्षण मेनका का विमान नीचे आ कर उसे उड़ा न ले जाता, तो कदाचित उस धक्कम-धक्के में दस-पॉँच आदमियों की जान पर बन जाती। मैनेजर ने तुरन्त आकर दर्शकों को गुण-ग्राहकता का धन्यवाद दिया और वादा भी किया कि दूसरे दिन फिर वही तमाशा होगा। तब लोगों का मोहान्माद शांत हुआ। मगर एक युवक उस वक्त भी मंच पर खड़ा रहा। लम्बे कद का था, तेजस्वी मुद्रा, कुन्दन का-सा देवताओं का-सा स्वरुप, गठी हुई देह, मुख से एक ज्योति-सी प्रस्फुटित हो रही थी। कोई राजकुमार मालूम होता था।
    जब सारे दर्शकगण बाहर निकल गये, उसने मैनेजर से पूछा—क्या तारादेवी से एक क्षण के लिए मिल सकता हूँ?
    मैनेजर ने उपेक्षा के भाव से कहा—हमारे यहॉँ ऐसा नियम नहीं है।
    युवक ने फिर पूछा—क्या आप मेरा कोई पत्र उसके पास भेज सकते हैं?
    मैनेजर ने उसी उपेक्षा के भाव से कहा—जी नहीं। क्षमा कीजिएगा। यह हमारे नियमों के विरुद्ध है।
युवक ने और कुछ न कहा, निराश होकर स्टेज के नीचे उतर पड़ा और बाहर जाना ही चाहता था कि मैनेजर ने पूछा—जरा ठहर जाइये, आपका कार्ड?
    युवक ने जेब से कागज का एक टुकड़ा निकल कर कुछ लिखा और दे दिया। मैनेजर ने पुर्जे को उड़ती हुई निगाह से देखा—कुंवर निर्मलकान्त चौधरी ओ. बी. ई.। मैनेजर की कठोर मुद्रा कोमल हो गयी। कुंवर निर्मलकान्त—शहर के सबसे बड़े रईस और ताल्लुकेदार, साहित्य के उज्जवल रत्न, संगीत के सिद्धहस्त आचार्य, उच्च-कोटि के विद्वान, आठ-दस लाख सालाना के नफेदार, जिनके दान से देश की कितनी ही संस्थाऍं चलती थीं—इस समय एक क्षुद्र प्रार्थी के रुप में खड़े थे। मैनेजर अपने उपेक्षा-भाव पर लज्जित हो गया। विनम्र शब्दों में बोला—क्षमा कीजिएगा, मुझसे बड़ा अपराध हुआ। मैं अभी तारादेवी के पास हुजूर का कार्ड लिए जाता हूँ।
    कुंवर साहब ने उससे रुकने का इशारा करके कहा—नहीं, अब रहने ही दीजिए, मैं कल पॉँच बजे आऊँगा। इस वक्त तारादेवी को कष्ट होगा। यह उनके विश्राम का समय है।
    मैनेजर—मुझे विश्वास है कि वह आपकी खातिर इतना कष्ट सहर्ष सह लेंगी, मैं एक मिनट में आता हूँ।
    किन्तु कुंवर साहब अपना परिचय देने के बाद अपनी आतुरता पर संयम का परदा डालने के लिए विवश थे। मैनेजर को सज्जनता का धन्यवाद दिया। और कल आने का वादा करके चले गये।

----------


## Rajeev

2

तारा एक साफ-सुथरे और सजे हुए कमरे में मेज के सामने किसी विचार में मग्न बैठी थी। रात का वह दृश्य उसकी ऑंखों के सामने नाच रहा था। ऐसे दिन जीवन में क्या बार-बार आते हैं? कितने मनुष्य उसके दर्शनों के लिए विकल हो रहे हैं? बस, एक-दूसरे पर फाट पड़ते थे। कितनों को उसने पैरों से ठुकरा दिया था—हॉँ, ठुकरा दिया था। मगर उस समूह में केवल एक दिव्यमूर्ति अविचलित रुप से खड़ी थी। उसकी ऑंखों में कितना गम्भीर अनुराग था, कितना दृढ़ संकल्प ! ऐसा जान पड़ता था मानों दोनों नेत्र उसके हृदय में चुभे जा रहे हों। आज फिर उस पुरुष के दर्शन होंगे या नहीं, कौन जानता है। लेकिन यदि आज उनके दर्शन हुए, तो तारा उनसे एक बार बातचीत किये बिना न जाने देगी।
    यह सोचते हुए उसने आईने की ओर देखा, कमल का फूल-सा खिला  था, कौन कह सकता था कि वह नव-विकसित पुष्प तैंतीस बसंतों की बहार देख चुका है। वह कांति, वह कोमलता, वह चपलता, वह माधुर्य किसी नवयौवना को लज्जित कर सकता था। तारा एक बार फिर हृदय में प्रेम दीपक जला बैठी। आज से बीस साल पहले एक बार उसको प्रेम का कटु अनुभव हुआ था। तब से वह एक प्रकार का वैधव्य-जीवन व्यतीत करती रही। कितने प्रेमियों ने अपना हृदय उसको भेंट करना चाहा था; पर उसने किसी की ओर ऑंख उठाकर भी न देखा था। उसे उनके प्रेम में कपट की गन्ध आती थी। मगर आह! आज उसका संयम उसके हाथ से निकल गया। एक बार फिर आज उसे हृदय में उसी मधुर वेदना का अनुभव हुआ, जो बीस साल पहले हुआ था। एक पुरुष का सौम्य स्वरुप उसकी ऑंखें में बस गया, हृदय पट पर खिंच गया। उसे वह किसी तरह भूल न सकती थी। उसी पुरुष को उसने मोटर पर जाते देखा होता, तो कदाचित उधर ध्यान भी न करती। पर उसे अपने सम्मुख प्रेम का उपहार हाथ में लिए देखकर वह स्थिर न रह सकी।
    सहसा दाई ने आकर कहा—बाई जी, रात की सब चीजें रखी हुई हैं, कहिए तो लाऊँ?
    तारा ने कहा—नहीं, मेरे पास चीजें लाने की जरुरत नहीं; मगर ठहरो, क्या-क्या चीजें हैं।
    ‘एक ढेर का ढेर तो लगा है बाई जी, कहॉँ तक गिनाऊँ—अशर्फियॉँ हैं, ब्रूचेज बाल के पिन, बटन, लाकेट, अँगूठियॉँ सभी तो हैं। एक छोटे-से डिब्बे में एक सुन्दर हार है। मैंने आज तक वैसा हार नहीं देखा। सब संदूक में रख दिया है।’
    ‘अच्छा, वह संदूक मेरे पास ला।’ दाई ने सन्दूक लाकर मेज रख दिया। उधर एक लड़के ने एक पत्र लाकर तारा को दिया। तारा ने पत्र को उत्सुक नेत्रों से देखा—कुंवर निर्मलकान्त ओ. बी. ई.। लड़के से पूछा—यह पत्र किसने दिया। वह तो नहीं, जो रेशमी साफा बॉँधे हुए थे?
    लड़के ने केवल इतना कहा—मैनेजर साहब ने दिया है। और लपका हुआ बाहर चला गया।
    संदूक में सबसे पहले डिब्बा नजर आया। तारा ने उसे खोला तो सच्चे मोतियों का सुन्दर हार था। डिब्बे में एक तरफ एक कार्ड भी था। तारा ने लपक कर उसे निकाल लिया और पढ़ा—कुंवर निर्मलकान्त...। कार्ड उसके हाथ से छूट कर गिर पड़ा। वह झपट कर कुरसी से उठी और बड़े वेग से कई कमरों और बरामदों को पार करती मैनेजर के सामने आकर खड़ी हो गयीं। मैनेजर ने खड़े होकर उसका स्वागत किया और बोला—मैं रात की सफलता पर आपको बधाई देता हूँ।
    तारा ने खड़े-खड़े पूछा—कुँवर निर्मलकांत क्या बाहर हैं? लड़का पत्र दे कर भाग गया। मैं उससे कुछ पूछ न सकी।
    ‘कुँवर साहब का रुक्का तो रात ही तुम्हारे चले आने के बाद मिला था।’
    ‘तो आपने उसी वक्त मेरे पास क्यों न भेज दिया?’
    मैनेजर ने दबी जबान से कहा—मैंने समझा, तुम आराम कर रही होगी, कष्ट देना उचित न समझा। और भाई, साफ बात यह है कि मैं डर रहा था, कहीं कुँवर साहब को तुमसे मिला कर तुम्हें खो न बैठूँ। अगर मैं औरत होता, तो उसी वक्त उनके पीछे हो लेता। ऐसा देवरुप पुरुष मैंने आज तक नहीं देखा। वही जो रेशमी साफा बॉँधे खड़े थे तुम्हारे सामने। तुमने भी तो देखा था।
    तारा ने मानो अर्धनिद्रा की दशा में कहा—हॉँ, देखा तो था—क्या यह फिर आयेंगे?
    हॉँ, आज पॉँच बजे शाम को। बड़े विद्वान आदमी हैं, और इस शहर के सबसे बड़े रईस।’
    ‘आज मैं रिहर्सल में न आऊँगी।’

----------


## Rajeev

3

कुँवर साहब आ रहे होंगे। तारा आईने के सामने बैठी है और दाई उसका श्रृंगार कर रही है। श्रृंगार भी इस जमाने में एक विद्या है। पहले परिपाटी के अनुसार ही श्रृंगार किया जाता था। कवियों, चित्रकारों और रसिकों ने श्रृंगार की मर्यादा-सी बॉँध दी थी। ऑंखों के लिए काजल लाजमी था, हाथों के लिए मेंहदी, पाँव के लिए महावर। एक-एक अंग एक-एक आभूषण के लिए निर्दिष्ट था। आज वह परिपाटी नहीं रही। आज प्रत्येक रमणी अपनी सुरुचि सुबुद्वि और तुलनात्मक भाव से श्रृंगार करती है। उसका सौंदर्य किस उपाय से आकर्षकता की सीमा पर पहुँच सकता है, यही उसका आदर्श होता हैं तारा इस कला में निपुण थी। वह पन्द्रह साल से इस कम्पनी में थी और यह समस्त जीवन उसने पुरुषों के हृदय से खेलने ही में व्यतीत किया था। किस चिवतन से, किस मुस्कान से, किस अँगड़ाई से, किस तरह केशों के बिखेर देने से दिलों का कत्लेआम हो जाता है; इस कला में कौन उससे बढ़ कर हो सकता था! आज उसने चुन-चुन कर आजमाये हुए तीर तरकस से निकाले, और जब अपने अस्त्रों से सज कर वह दीवानखाने में आयी, तो जान पड़ा मानों संसार का सारा माधुर्य उसकी बलाऍं ले रहा है। वह मेज के पास खड़ी होकर कुँवर साहब का कार्ड देख रही थी, उसके कान मोटर की आवाज की ओर लगे हुए थे। वह चाहती थी कि कुँवर साहब इसी वक्त आ जाऍं और उसे इसी अन्दाज से खड़े देखें। इसी अन्दाज से वह उसके अंग प्रत्यंगों की पूर्ण छवि देख सकते थे। उसने अपनी श्रृंगार कला से काल पर विजय पा ली थी। कौन कह सकता था कि यह चंचल नवयौवन उस अवस्था को पहुँच चुकी है, जब हृदय को शांति की इच्छा होती है, वह किसी आश्रम के लिए आतुर हो उठता है, और उसका अभिमान नम्रता के आगे सिर झुका देता है।
    तारा देवी को बहुत इन्तजार न करना पड़ा। कुँवर साहब शायद मिलने के लिए उससे भी उत्सुक थे। दस ही मिनट के बाद उनकी मोटर की आवाज आयी। तारा सँभल गयी। एक क्षण में कुँवर साहब ने कमरे में प्रवेश किया। तारा शिष्टाचार के लिए हाथ मिलाना भी भूल गयी, प्रौढ़ावस्था में भी प्रेमी की उद्विग्नता और असावधानी कुछ कम नहीं होती। वह किसी सलज्जा युवती की भॉँति सिर झुकाए खड़ी रही।
    कुँवर साहब की निगाह आते ही उसकी गर्दन पर पड़ी। वह मोतियों का हार, जो उन्होंने रात को भेंट किया था, चमक रहा था। कुँवर साहब को इतना आनन्द और कभी न हुआ। उन्हें एक क्षण के लिए ऐसा जान पड़ा मानों उसके जीवन की सारी अभिलाषा पूरी हो गयी। बोले—मैंने आपको आज इतने सबेरे कष्ट दिया, क्षमा कीजिएगा। यह तो आपके आराम का समय होगा? तारा ने सिर से खिसकती हुई साड़ी को सँभाल कर कहा—इससे ज्यादा आराम और क्या हो सकता कि आपके दर्शन हुए। मैं इस उपहार के लिए और क्या आपको मनों धन्यवाद देती हूँ। अब तो कभी-कभी मुलाकात होती रहेगी?
    निर्मलकान्त ने मुस्कराकर कहा—कभी-कभी नहीं, रोज। आप चाहे मुझसे मिलना पसन्द न करें, पर एक बार इस डयोढ़ी पर सिर को झुका ही जाऊँगा। 
    तारा ने भी मुस्करा कर उत्तर दिया—उसी वक्त तक जब तक कि मनोरंजन की कोई नयी वस्तु नजर न आ जाय! क्यों?
    ‘मेरे लिए यह मनोरंजन का विषय नहीं, जिंदगी और मौत का सवाल है। हॉँ, तुम इसे विनोद समझ सकती हो, मगर कोई पहवाह नहीं। तुम्हारे मनोरंजन के लिए मेरे प्राण भी निकल जायें, तो मैं अपना जीवन सफल समझूँगा।
दोंनों तरफ से इस प्रीति को निभाने के वादे हुए, फिर दोनों ने नाश्ता किया और कल भोज का न्योता दे कर कुँवर साहब विदा हुए।

----------


## Rajeev

4

एक महीना गुजर गया, कुँवर साहब दिन में कई-कई बार आते। उन्हें एक क्षण का वियोग भी असह्य था। कभी दोनों बजरे पर दरिया की सैर करते, कभी हरी-हरी घास पर पार्कों में बैठे बातें करते, कभी गाना-बजाना होता, नित्य नये प्रोग्राम बनते थे। सारे शहर में मशहूर था कि ताराबाई ने कुँवर साहब को फॉँस लिया और दोनों हाथों से सम्पत्ति लूट रही है। पर तारा के लिए कुँवर साहब का प्रेम ही एक ऐसी सम्पत्ति थी, जिसके सामने दुनिया-भर की दौलत देय थी। उन्हें अपने सामने देखकर उसे किसी वस्तु की इच्छा न होती थी।
    मगर एक महीने तक इस प्रेम के बाजार में घूमने पर भी तारा को वह वस्तु न मिली, जिसके लिए उसकी आत्मा लोलुप हो रही थी। वह कुँवर साहब से प्रेम की, अपार और अतुल प्रेम की, सच्चे और निष्कपट प्रेम की बातें रोज सुनती थी, पर उसमें ‘विवाह’ का शब्द न आने पाता था, मानो प्यासे को बाजार में पानी छोड़कर और सब कुछ मिलता हो। ऐसे प्यासे को पानी के सिवा और किस चीज से तृप्ति हो सकती है? प्यास बुझाने के बाद, सम्भव है, और चीजों की तरफ उसकी रुचि हो, पर प्यासे के लिए तो पानी सबसे मूल्यवान पदार्थ है। वह जानती थी कि कुँवर साहब उसके इशारे पर प्राण तक दे देंगे, लेकिन विवाह की बात क्यों उनकी जबान से नहीं मिलती? क्या इस विष्य का कोई पत्र लिख कर अपना आशय कह देना सम्भव था? फिर क्या वह उसको केवल विनोद की वस्तु बना कर रखना चाहते हैं? यह अपमान उससे न सहा जाएगा। कुँवर के एक इशारे पर वह आग में कूद सकती थी, पर यह अपमान उसके लिए असह्य था। किसी शौकीन रईस के साथ वह इससे कुछ दिन पहले शायद एक-दो महीने रह जाती और उसे नोच-खसोट कर अपनी राह लेती। किन्तु प्रेम का बदला प्रेम है, कुँवर साहब के साथ वह यह निर्लज्ज जीवन न व्यतीत कर सकती थी।
    उधर कुँवर साहब के भाई बन्द भी गाफिल न थे, वे किसी भॉँति उन्हें ताराबाई के पंजे से छुड़ाना चाहते थे। कहीं कुंवर साहब का विवाह ठीक कर देना ही एक ऐसा उपाय था, जिससे सफल होने की आशा थी और यही उन लोगों ने किया। उन्हें यह भय तो न था कि कुंवर साहब इस ऐक्ट्रेस से विवाह करेंगे। हॉँ, यह भय अवश्य था कि कही रियासत का कोई हिस्सा उसके नाम कर दें, या उसके आने वाले बच्चों को रियासत का मालिक बना दें। कुँवर साहब पर चारों ओर से दबाव पड़ने लगे। यहॉँ तक कि योरोपियन अधिकारियों ने भी उन्हें विवाह कर लेने की सलाह दी। उस दिन संध्या समय कुंवर साहब ने ताराबाई के पास जाकर कहा—तारा, देखो, तुमसे एक बात कहता हूँ, इनकार न करना। तारा का हृदय उछलने लगा। बोली—कहिए, क्या बात है? ऐसी कौन वस्तु है, जिसे आपकी भेंट करके मैं अपने को धन्य समझूँ?
    बात मुँह से निकलने की देर थी। तारा ने स्वीकार कर लिया और हर्षोन्माद की दशा में रोती हुई कुंवर साहब के पैरों पर गिर पड़ी।

----------


## Rajeev

5

एक क्षण के बाद तारा ने कहा—मैं तो निराश हो चली थी। आपने बढ़ी लम्बी परीक्षा ली।
    कुंवर साहब ने जबान दॉँतों-तले दबाई, मानो कोई अनुचित बात सुन ली हो!
    ‘यह बात नहीं है तारा! अगर मुझे विश्वास होता कि तुम मेरी याचना स्वीकार कर लोगी, तो कदाचित पहले ही दिन मैंने भिक्षा के लिए हाथ फैलाया होता, पर मैं अपने को तुम्हारे योग्य नहीं पाता था। तुम सदगुणों की खान हो, और मैं...मैं जो कुछ हूँ, वह तुम जानती ही हो। मैंने निश्चय कर लिया था कि उम्र भर तुम्हारी उपासना करता रहूँगा। शायद कभी प्रसन्न हो कर तुम मुझे बिना मॉँगे ही वरदान दे दो। बस, यही मेरी अभिलाषा थी! मुझमें अगर कोई गुण है, तो यही कि मैं तुमसे प्रेम करता हूँ। जब तुम साहित्य या संगीत या धर्म पर अपने विचार प्रकट करने लगती हो, तो मैं दंग रह जाता हूँ और अपनी क्षुद्रता पर लज्जित हो जाता हूँ। तुम मेरे लिए सांसारिक नहीं, स्वर्गीय हो। मुझे आश्चर्य यही है कि इस समय मैं मारे खुशी के पागल क्यों नहीं हो जाता।’
    कुंवर साहब देर तक अपने दिल की बातें कहते रहे। उनकी वाणी कभी इतनी प्रगल्भ न हुई थी!
    तारा सिर झुकाये सुनती थी, पर आनंद की जगह उसके मुख पर एक प्रकार का क्षोभ—लज्जा से मिला हुआ—अंकित हो रहा था। यह पुरुष इतना सरल हृदय, इतना निष्कपट है? इतना विनीत, इतना उदार!
    सहसा कुँवर साहब ने पूछा—तो मेरे भाग्य किस किस दिन उदय होंगे, तारा? दया करके बहुत दिनों के लिए न टालना।
    तारा ने कुँवर साहब की सरलता से परास्त होकर चिंतित स्वर में कहा—कानून का क्या कीजिएगा? कुँवर साहब ने तत्परता से उत्तर दिया—इस विषय में तुम निश्चंत रहो तारा, मैंने वकीलों से पूछ लिया है। एक कानून ऐसा है जिसके अनुसार हम और तुम एक प्रेम-सूत्र में बँध सकते हैं। उसे सिविल-मैरिज कहते हैं। बस, आज ही के दिन वह शुभ मुहूर्त आयेगा, क्यों?
    तारा सिर झुकाये रही। बोल न सकी।
    ‘मैं प्रात:काल आ जाऊँगा। तैयार रहना।’
    तारा सिर झुकाये रही। मुँह से एक शब्द न निकला।
    कुंवर साहब चले गये, पर तारा वहीं मूर्ति की भॉँति बैठी रही। पुरुषों के हृदय से क्रीड़ा करनेवाली चतुर नारी क्यों इतनी विमूढ़ हो गयी है!

----------


## Rajeev

6

विवाह का एक दिन और बाकी है। तारा को चारों ओर से बधाइयॉँ मिल रही हैं। थिएटर के सभी स्त्री-पुरुषों ने अपनी सामर्थ्य के अनुसार उसे अच्छे-अच्छे उपहार दिये हैं, कुँवर साहब ने भी आभूषणों से सजा हुआ एक सिंगारदान भेंट किया हैं, उनके दो-चार अंतरंग मित्रों ने भॉँति-भॉँति के सौगात भेजे हैं; पर तारा के सुन्दर मुख पर हर्ष की रेखा भी नहीं नजर आती। वह क्षुब्ध और उदास है। उसके मन में चार दिनों से निरंतर यही प्रश्न उठ रहा है—क्या कुँवर के साथ विश्वासघात करें? जिस प्रेम के देवता ने उसके लिए अपने कुल-मर्यादा को तिलांजलि दे दी, अपने बंधुजनों से नाता तोड़ा, जिसका हृदय हिमकण के समान निष्कलंक है, पर्वत के समान विशाल, उसी से कपट करे! नहीं, वह इतनी नीचता नहीं कर सकती , अपने जीवन में उसने कितने ही युवकों से प्रेम का अभिनय किया था, कितने ही प्रेम के मतवालों को वह सब्ज बाग दिखा चुकी थी, पर कभी उसके मन में ऐसी दुविधा न हुई थी, कभी उसके हृदय ने उसका तिरस्कार न किया था। क्या इसका कारण इसके सिवा कुछ और था कि ऐसा अनुराग उसे और कहीं न मिला था।
    क्या वह कुँवर साहब का जीवन सुखी बना सकती है? हॉँ, अवश्य। इस विषय में उसे लेशमात्र भी संदेह नहीं था। भक्ति के लिए ऐसी कौन-सी वस्तु है, जो असाध्य हो; पर क्या वह प्रकृति को धोखा दे सकती है। ढलते हुए सूर्य में मध्याह्न का-सा प्रकाश हो सकता है? असम्भव। वह स्फूर्ति, वह चपलता, वह विनोद, वह सरल छवि, वह तल्लीनता, वह त्याग, वह आत्मविश्वास वह कहॉँ से लायेगी, जिसके सम्मिश्रण को यौवन कहते हैं? नहीं, वह कितना ही चाहे, पर कुंवर साहब के जीवन को सुखी नहीं बना सकतीं बूढ़ा बैल कभी जवान बछड़ों के साथ नहीं चल सकता।
    आह! उसने यह नौबत ही क्यों आने दी? उसने क्यों कृत्रिम साधनों से, बनावटी सिंगार से कुंवर को धोखें में डाला? अब इतना सब कुछ हो जाने पर वह किस मुँह से कहेगी कि मैं रंगी हुई गुड़िया हूँ, जबानी मुझसे कब की विदा हो चुकी, अब केवल उसका पद-चिह्न रह गया है।
    रात के बारह बज गये थे। तारा मेज के सामने इन्हीं चिंताओं में मग्न बैठी हुई थी। मेज पर उपहारों के ढेर लगे हुए थे; पर वह किसी चीज की ओर ऑंख उठा कर भी न देखती थी। अभी चार दिन पहले वह इन्हीं चीजों पर प्राण देती थी, उसे हमेशा ऐसी चीजों की तलाश रहती थी, जो काल के चिह्नों को मिटा सकें, पर अब उन्हीं चीजों से उसे घृणा हो रही है। प्रेम सत्य है— और सत्य और मिथ्या, दोनों एक साथ नहीं रह सकते।
    तारा ने सोचा—क्यों न यहॉँ से कहीं भाग जाय? किसी ऐसी जगह चली जाय, जहॉँ कोई उसे जानता भी न हो। कुछ दिनों के बाद जब कुंवर का विवाह हो जाय, तो वह फिर आकर उनसे मिले और यह सारा वृत्तांत उनसे कह सुनाए। इस समय कुंवर पर वज्रपात-सा होगा—हाय न-जाने उनकी दशा होगी; पर उसके लिए इसके सिवा और कोई मार्ग नहीं है। अब उनके दिन रो-रोकर कटेंगे, लेकिन उसे कितना ही दु:ख क्यों न हो, वह अपने प्रियतम के साथ छल नहीं कर सकती। उसके लिए इस स्वर्गीय प्रेम की स्मृति, इसकी वेदना ही बहुत है। इससे अधिक उसका अधिकार नहीं।
    दाई ने आकर कहा—बाई जी, चलिए कुछ थोड़ा-सा भोजन कर लीजिए अब तो बारह बज गए।
    तारा ने कहा—नहीं, जरा भी भूख नहीं। तुम जाकर खा लो।
    दाई—देखिए, मुझे भूल न जाइएगा। मैं भी आपके साथ चलूँगी।
    तारा—अच्छे-अच्छे कपड़े बनवा रखे हैं न?
    दाई—अरे बाई जी, मुझे अच्छे कपड़े लेकर क्या करना है? आप अपना कोई उतारा दे दीजिएगा।
    दाई चली गई। तारा ने घड़ी की ओर देखा। सचमुच बारह बज गए थे। केवल छह घंटे और हैं। प्रात:काल कुंवर साहब उसे विवाह-मंदिर में ले-जाने के लिए आ जायेंगे। हाय! भगवान, जिस पदार्थ से तुमने इतने दिनों तक उसे वंचित रखा, वह आज क्यों सामने लाये? यह भी तुम्हारी क्रीड़ा हैं
    तारा ने एक सफद साड़ी पहन ली। सारे आभूषण उतार कर रख दिये। गर्म पानी मौजूद था। साबुन और पानी से मुँह धोया और आईने के सम्मुख जा कर खड़ी हो गयी—कहॉँ थी वह छवि, वह ज्योति, जो ऑंखों को लुभा लेती थी! रुप वही था, पर क्रांति कहॉँ? अब भी वह यौवन का स्वॉँग भर सकती है?
    तारा को अब वहॉँ एक क्षण भी और रहना कठिन हो गया। मेज पर फैले हुए आभूषण और विलास की सामग्रियॉँ मानों उसे काटने लगी। यह कृत्रिम जीवन असह्य हो उठा, खस की टटिटयों और बिजली के पंखों से सजा हुआ शीतल भवन उसे भट्टी के समान तपाने लगा।
    उसने सोचा—कहॉँ भाग कर जाऊँ। रेल से भागती हूँ, तो भागने ना पाऊँगी। सबेरे ही कुँवर साहब के आदमी छूटेंगे और चारों तरफ मेरी तलाश होने लगेगी। वह ऐसे रास्ते से जायगी, जिधर किसी का ख्याल भी न जाय।
    तारा का हृदय इस समय गर्व से छलका पड़ता था। वह दु:खी न थी, निराश न थी। फिर कुंवर साहब से मिलेगी, किंतु वह निस्वार्थ संयोग होगा। प्रेम के बनाये हुए कर्त्तव्य मार्ग पर चल रही है, फिर दु:ख क्यों हो और निराश क्यों हो?
    सहसा उसे ख्याल आया—ऐसा न हो, कुँवर साहब उसे वहॉँ न पा कर शेक-विह्वलता की दशा में अनर्थ कर बैठें। इस कल्पना से उसके रोंगटे खड़े हो गये। एक क्षण के के लिए उसका मन कातर हो उठा। फिर वह मेज पर जा बैठी, और यह पत्र लिखने लगी—
    प्रियतम, मुझे क्षमा करना। मैं अपने को तुम्हारी दासी बनने के योग्य नहीं पाती। तुमने मुझे प्रेम का वह स्वरुप दिखा दिया, जिसकी इस जीवन में मैं आशा न कर सकती थी। मेरे लिए इतना ही बहुत है। मैं जब जीऊँगी, तुम्हारे प्रेम में मग्न रहूँगी। मुझे ऐसा जान पड़ रहा है कि प्रेम की स्मृति में प्रेम के भोग से कही अधिक माधुर्य और आनन्द है। मैं फिर आऊँगी, फिर तुम्हारे दर्शन करुँगी; लेकिन उसी दशामें जब तुम विवाह कर लोगे। यही मेरे लौटने की शर्त है। मेरे प्राणें के प्राण, मुझसे नाराज न होना। ये आभूषण जो तुमने मेरे लिए भेजे थे, अपनी ओर से नववधू के लिए छोड़े जाती हूँ। केवल वह मोतियों को हार, जो तुम्हारे प्रेम का पहला उपहार है, अपने साथ लिये जाती हूँ। तुमसे हाथ जोड़कर कहती हूँ, मेरी तलाश न करना। मैं तुम्हरी हूँ और सदा तुम्हारी रहूँगा.....।
तुम्हारी,
तारा

----------


## Rajeev

7

यह पत्र लिखकर तारा ने मेज पर रख दिया, मोतियों का हार गले में डाला और बाहर निकल आयी। थिएटर हाल से संगीत की ध्वनि आ रही थी। एक क्षण के लिए उसके पैर बँध गये। पन्द्रह वर्षो का पुराना सम्बन्ध आज टूट रहा था। सहसा उसने मैनेजर को आते देखा। उसका कलेजा धक से हो गया। वह बड़ी तेजी से लपककर दीवार की आड़ में खड़ी हो गयी। ज्यों ही मैनेजर निकल गया, वह हाते के बाहर आयी और कुछ दूर गलियों में चलने के बाद उसने गंगा का रास्ता पकड़ा।
    गंगा-तट पर सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। दस-पॉँच साधु-बैरागी धूनियों के सामने लेटे थे। दस-पॉँच यात्री कम्बल जमीन पर बिछाये सो रहे थे। गंगा किसी विशाल सर्प की भॉँति रेंगती चली जाती थी। एक छोटी-सी नौका किनारे पर लगी हुई थी। मल्लाहा नौका में बैठा हुआ था।
    तारा ने मल्लाहा को पुकारा—ओ मॉँझी, उस पार नाव ले चलेगा?
    मॉँझी ने जवाब दिया—इतनी रात गये नाव न जाई।
    मगर दूनी मजदूरी की बात सुनकर उसे डॉँड़ उठाया और नाव को खोलता हुआ बोला—सरकार, उस पार कहॉँ जैहैं?
    ‘उस पार एक गॉँव में जाना है।’
    ‘मुदा इतनी रात गये कौनों सवारी-सिकारी न मिली।’
    ‘कोई हर्ज नहीं, तुम मझे उस पर पहुँचा दो।’
    मॉँझी ने नाव खोल दी। तारा उस पार जा बैठी और नौका मंद गति से चलने लगी, मानों जीव स्वप्न-साम्राज्य में विचर रहा हो।
    इसी समय एकादशी का चॉँद, पृथ्वी से उस पार, अपनी उज्जवल नौका खेता हुआ निकला और व्योम-सागर को पार करने लगा।

----------


## Rajeev

दो बैल की कथा - पीडीऍफ़

----------


## Rajeev

लाग डाट - पीडीऍफ़

----------


## Rajeev

लोटरी  - पीडीऍफ़

----------


## Rajeev

जुलूस - पीडीऍफ़

----------


## Rajeev

प्रेरणा - पीडीऍफ़

----------


## Rajeev

सवा सेर घेहू - पीडीऍफ़

----------


## Rajeev

शतरंज के खिलाडी - पीडीऍफ़

----------


## Rajeev

ईश्वरीय न्याय

कानपुर जिले में पंडित भृगुदत्त नामक एक बड़े जमींदार थे। मुंशी सत्यनारायण उनके कारिंदा थे। वह बड़े स्वामिभक्त और सच्चरित्र मनुष्य थे। लाखों रुपये की तहसील और हजारों मन अनाज का लेन-देन उनके हाथ में था; पर कभी उनकी नियत डावॉँडोल न होती। उनके सुप्रबंध से रियासत दिनोंदिन उन्नति करती जाती थी। ऐसे कत्तर्व्यपरायण सेवक का जितना सम्मान होना चाहिए, उससे अधिक ही होता था। दु:ख-सुख के प्रत्येक अवसर पर पंडित जी उनके साथ बड़ी उदारता से पेश आते। धीरे-धीरे मुंशी जी का विश्वास इतना बढ़ा कि पंडित जी ने हिसाब-किताब का समझना भी छोड़ दिया। सम्भव है, उनसे आजीवन इसी तरह निभ जाती, पर भावी प्रबल है। प्रयाग में कुम्भ लगा, तो पंडित जी भी स्नान करने गये। वहॉँ से लौटकर फिर वे घर न आये। मालूम नहीं, किसी गढ़े में फिसल पड़े या कोई जल-जंतु उन्हें खींच ले गया, उनका फिर कुछ पता ही न चला। अब मुंशी सत्यनाराण के अधिकार और भी बढ़े। एक हतभागिनी विधवा और दो छोटे-छोटे बच्चों के सिवा पंडित जी के घर में और कोई न था। अंत्येष्टि-क्रिया से निवृत्त होकर एक दिन शोकातुर पंडिताइन ने उन्हें बुलाया और रोकर कहा—लाला, पंडित जी हमें मँझधार में छोड़कर सुरपुर को सिधर गये, अब यह नैया तुम्ही पार लगाओगे तो लग सकती है। यह सब खेती तुम्हारी लगायी हुई है, इसे तुम्हारे ही ऊपर छोड़ती हूँ। ये तुम्हारे बच्चे हैं, इन्हें अपनाओ। जब तक मालिक जिये, तुम्हें अपना भाई समझते रहे। मुझे विश्वास है कि तुम उसी तरह इस भार को सँभाले रहोगे।
    सत्यनाराण ने रोते हुए जवाब दिया—भाभी, भैया क्या उठ गये, मेरे तो भाग्य ही फूट गये, नहीं तो मुझे आदमी बना देते। मैं उन्हीं का नमक खाकर जिया हूँ और उन्हीं की चाकरी में मरुँगा भी। आप धीरज रखें। किसी प्रकार की चिंता न करें। मैं जीते-जी आपकी सेवा से मुँह न मोडूँगा। आप केवल इतना कीजिएगा कि मैं जिस किसी की शिकायत करुँ, उसे डॉँट दीजिएगा; नहीं तो ये लोग सिर चढ़ जायेंगे।

----------


## Rajeev

2

इस घटना के बाद कई वर्षो तक मुंशीजी ने रियासत को सँभाला। वह अपने काम में बड़े कुशल थे। कभी एक कौड़ी का भी बल नहीं पड़ा। सारे जिले में उनका सम्मान होने लगा। लोग पंडित जी को भूल-सा गये। दरबारों और कमेटियों में वे सम्मिलित होते, जिले के अधिकारी उन्हीं को जमींदार समझते। अन्य रईसों में उनका आदर था; पर मान-वृद्वि की महँगी वस्तु है। और भानुकुँवरि, अन्य स्त्रियों के सदृश पैसे को खूब पकड़ती। वह मनुष्य की मनोवृत्तियों से परिचित न थी। पंडित जी हमेशा लाला जी को इनाम इकराम देते रहते थे। वे जानते थे कि ज्ञान के बाद ईमान का दूसरा स्तम्भ अपनी सुदशा है। इसके सिवा वे खुद भी कभी कागजों की जॉँच कर लिया करते थे। नाममात्र ही को सही, पर इस निगरानी का डर जरुर बना रहता था; क्योंकि ईमान का सबसे बड़ा शत्रु अवसर है। भानुकुँवरि इन बातों को जानती न थी। अतएव अवसर तथा धनाभाव-जैसे प्रबल शत्रुओं के पंजे में पड़ कर मुंशीजी का ईमान कैसे बेदाग बचता?
    कानपुर शहर से मिला हुआ, ठीक गंगा के किनारे, एक बहुत आजाद और उपजाऊ गॉँव था। पंडित जी इस गॉँव को लेकर नदी-किनारे पक्का घाट, मंदिर, बाग, मकान आदि बनवाना चाहते थे; पर उनकी यह कामना सफल न हो सकी। संयोग से अब यह गॉँव बिकने लगा। उनके जमींदार एक ठाकुर साहब थे। किसी फौजदारी के मामले में फँसे हुए थे। मुकदमा लड़ने के लिए रुपये की चाह थी। मुंशीजी ने कचहरी में यह समाचार सुना। चटपट मोल-तोल हुआ। दोनों तरफ गरज थी। सौदा पटने में देर न लगी, बैनामा लिखा गया। रजिस्ट्री हुई। रुपये मौजूद न थे, पर शहर में साख थी। एक महाजन के यहॉँ से तीस हजार रुपये मँगवाये गये और ठाकुर साहब को नजर किये गये। हॉँ, काम-काज की आसानी के खयाल से यह सब लिखा-पढ़ी मुंशीजी ने अपने ही नाम की; क्योंकि मालिक के लड़के अभी नाबालिग थे। उनके नाम से लेने में बहुत झंझट होती और विलम्ब होने से शिकार हाथ से निकल जाता। मुंशीजी बैनामा लिये असीम आनंद में मग्न 
भानुकुँवरि के पास आये। पर्दा कराया और यह शुभ-समाचार सुनाया। भानुकुँवरि ने सजल नेत्रों से उनको धन्यवाद दिया। पंडित जी के नाम पर मन्दिर और घाट बनवाने का इरादा पक्का हो गया।
    मुँशी जी दूसरे ही दिन उस गॉँव में आये। आसामी नजराने लेकर नये स्वामी के स्वागत को हाजिर हुए। शहर के रईसों की दावत हुई। लोगों के नावों पर बैठ कर गंगा की खूब सैर की। मन्दिर आदि बनवाने के लिए आबादी से हट कर रमणीक स्थान चुना गया।

----------


## Rajeev

3

यद्यपि इस गॉँव को अपने नाम लेते समय मुंशी जी के मन में कपट का भाव न था, तथापि दो-चार दिन में ही उनका अंकुर जम गया और धीरे-धीरे बढ़ने लगा। मुंशी जी इस गॉँव के आय-व्यय का हिसाब अलग रखते और अपने स्वामिनों को उसका ब्योरो समझाने की जरुरत न समझते। भानुकुँवरि इन बातों में दखल देना उचित न समझती थी; पर दूसरे कारिंदों से बातें सुन-सुन कर उसे शंका होती थी कि कहीं मुंशी जी दगा तो न देंगे। अपने मन का भाव मुंशी से छिपाती थी, इस खयाल से कि कहीं कारिंदों ने उन्हें हानि पहुँचाने के लिए यह षड़यंत्र न रचा हो।
    इस तरह कई साल गुजर गये। अब उस कपट के अंकुर ने वृक्ष का रुप धारण किया। भानुकुँवरि को मुंशी जी के उस मार्ग के लक्षण दिखायी देने लगे। उधर मुंशी जी के मन ने कानून से नीति पर विजय पायी, उन्होंने अपने मन में फैसला किया कि गॉँव मेरा है। हॉँ, मैं भानुकुँवरि का तीस हजार का ऋणी अवश्य हूँ। वे बहुत करेंगी तो अपने रुपये ले लेंगी और क्या कर सकती हैं? मगर दोनों तरफ यह आग अन्दर ही अन्दर सुलगती रही। मुंशी जी अस्त्रसज्जित होकर आक्रमण के इंतजार में थे और भानुकुँवरि इसके लिए अवसर ढूँढ़ रही थी। एक दिन उसने साहस करके मुंशी जी को अन्दर बुलाया और कहा—लाला जी ‘बरगदा’ के मन्दिर का काम कब से लगवाइएगा? उसे लिये आठ साल हो गये, अब काम लग जाय तो अच्छा हो। जिंदगी का कौन ठिकाना है, जो काम करना है; उसे कर ही डालना चाहिए।
    इस ढंग से इस विषय को उठा कर भानुकुँवरि ने अपनी चतुराई का अच्छा परिचय दिया। मुंशी जी भी दिल में इसके कायल हो गये। जरा सोच कर बोले—इरादा तो मेरा कई बार हुआ, पर मौके की जमीन नहीं मिलती। गंगातट की जमीन असामियों के जोत में है और वे किसी तरह छोड़ने पर राजी नहीं।
    भानुकुँवरि—यह बात तो आज मुझे मालूम हुई। आठ साल हुए, इस गॉँव के विषय में आपने कभी भूल कर भी दी तो चर्चा नहीं की। मालूम नहीं, कितनी तहसील है, क्या मुनाफा है, कैसा गॉँव है, कुछ सीर होती है या नहीं। जो कुछ करते हैं, आप ही करते हैं और करेंगे। पर मुझे भी तो मालूम होना चाहिए?
    मुंशी जी सँभल उठे। उन्हें मालूम हो गया कि इस चतुर स्त्री से बाजी ले जाना मुश्किल है। गॉँव लेना ही है तो अब क्या डर। खुल कर बोले—आपको इससे कोई सरोकार न था, इसलिए मैंने व्यर्थ कष्ट देना मुनासिब न समझा।
    भानुकुँवरि के हृदय में कुठार-सा लगा। पर्दे से निकल आयी और मुंशी जी की तरफ तेज ऑंखों से देख कर बोली—आप क्या कहते हैं! आपने गॉँव मेरे लिये लिया था या अपने लिए! रुपये मैंने दिये या आपने? उस पर जो खर्च पड़ा, वह मेरा था या आपका? मेरी समझ में नहीं आता कि आप कैसी बातें करते हैं।
    मुंशी जी ने सावधानी से जवाब दिया—यह तो आप जानती हैं कि गॉँव हमारे नाम से बसा हुआ है। रुपया जरुर आपका लगा, पर मैं उसका देनदार हूँ। रहा तहसील-वसूल का खर्च, यह सब मैंने अपने पास से दिया है। उसका हिसाब-किताब, आय-व्यय सब रखता गया हूँ।
    भानुकुँवरि ने क्रोध से कॉँपते हुए कहा—इस कपट का फल आपको अवश्य मिलेगा। आप इस निर्दयता से मेरे बच्चों का गला नहीं काट सकते। मुझे नहीं मालूम था कि आपने हृदय में छुरी छिपा रखी है, नहीं तो यह नौबत ही क्यों आती। खैर, अब से मेरी रोकड़ और बही खाता आप कुछ न छुऍं। मेरा जो कुछ होगा, ले लूँगी। जाइए, एकांत में बैठ कर सोचिए। पाप से किसी का भला नहीं होता। तुम समझते होगे कि बालक अनाथ हैं, इनकी सम्पत्ति हजम कर लूँगा। इस भूल में न रहना, मैं तुम्हारे घर की ईट तक बिकवा लूँगी।
    यह कहकर भानुकुँवरि फिर पर्दे की आड़ में आ बैठी और रोने लगी। स्त्रियॉँ क्रोध के बाद किसी न किसी बहाने रोया करती हैं। लाला साहब को कोई जवाब न सूझा। यहॉँ से उठ आये और दफ्तर जाकर कागज उलट-पलट करने लगे, पर भानुकुँवरि भी उनके पीछे-पीछे दफ्तर में पहुँची और डॉँट कर बोली—मेरा कोई कागज मत छूना। नहीं तो बुरा होगा। तुम विषैले साँप हो, मैं तुम्हारा मुँह नहीं देखना चाहती।
मुंशी जी कागजों में कुछ काट-छॉँट करना चाहते थे, पर विवश हो गये। खजाने की कुन्जी निकाल कर फेंक दी, बही-खाते पटक दिये, किवाड़ धड़ाके-से बंद किये और हवा की तरह सन्न-से निकल गये। कपट में हाथ तो डाला, पर कपट मन्त्र न जाना।
    दूसरें कारिंदों ने यह कैफियत सुनी, तो फूले न समाये। मुंशी जी के सामने उनकी दाल न गलने पाती। भानुकुँवरि के पास आकर वे आग पर तेल छिड़कने लगे। सब लोग इस विषय में सहमत थे कि मुंशी सत्यनारायण ने विश्वासघात किया है। मालिक का नमक उनकी हड्डियों से फूट-फूट कर निकलेगा।
    दोनों ओर से मुकदमेबाजी की तैयारियॉँ होने लगीं! एक तरफ न्याय का शरीर था, दूसरी ओर न्याय की आत्मा। प्रकृति का पुरुष से लड़ने का साहस हुआ।
    भानकुँवरि ने लाला छक्कन लाल से पूछा—हमारा वकील कौन है? छक्कन लाल ने इधर-उधर झॉँक कर कहा—वकील तो सेठ जी हैं, पर सत्यनारायण ने उन्हें पहले गॉँठ रखा होगा। इस मुकदमें के लिए बड़े होशियार वकील की जरुरत है। मेहरा बाबू की आजकल खूब चल रही है। हाकिम की कलम पकड़ लेते हैं। बोलते हैं तो जैसे मोटरकार छूट जाती है सरकार! और क्या कहें, कई आदमियों को फॉँसी से उतार लिया है, उनके सामने कोई वकील जबान तो खोल नहीं सकता। सरकार कहें तो वही कर लिये जायँ।
    छक्कन लाल की अत्युक्ति से संदेह पैदा कर लिया। भानुकुँवरि ने कहा—नहीं, पहले सेठ जी से पूछ लिया जाय। उसके बाद देखा जायगा। आप जाइए, उन्हें बुला लाइए।
    छक्कनलाल अपनी तकदीर को ठोंकते हुए सेठ जी के पास गये। सेठ जी पंडित भृगुदत्त के जीवन-काल से ही उनका कानून-सम्बन्धी सब काम किया करते थे। मुकदमे का हाल सुना तो सन्नाटे में आ गये। सत्यनाराण को यह बड़ा नेकनीयत आदमी समझते थे। उनके पतन से बड़ा खेद हुआ। उसी वक्त आये। भानुकुँवरि ने रो-रो कर उनसे अपनी विपत्ति की कथा कही और अपने दोनों लड़कों को उनके सामने खड़ा करके बोली—आप इन अनाथों की रक्षा कीजिए। इन्हें मैं आपको सौंपती हूँ।
    सेठ जी ने समझौते की बात छेड़ी। बोले—आपस की लड़ाई अच्छी नहीं।
    भानुकुँवरि—अन्या  ी के साथ लड़ना ही अच्छा है।
    सेठ जी—पर हमारा पक्ष निर्बल है।
    भानुकुँवरि फिर पर्दे से निकल आयी और विस्मित होकर बोली—क्या हमारा पक्ष निर्बल है? दुनिया जानती है कि गॉँव हमारा है। उसे हमसे कौन ले सकता है? नहीं, मैं सुलह कभी न करुँगी, आप कागजों को देखें। मेरे बच्चों की खातिर यह कष्ट उठायें। आपका परिश्रम निष्फल न जायगा। सत्यनारायण की नीयत पहले खराब न थी। देखिए जिस मिती में गॉँव लिया गया है, उस मिती में तीस हजार का क्या खर्च दिखाया गया है। अगर उसने अपने नाम उधार लिखा हो, तो देखिए, वार्षिक सूद चुकाया गया या नहीं। ऐसे नरपिशाच से मैं कभी सुलह न करुँगी।
    सेठ जी ने समझ लिया कि इस समय समझाने-बुझाने से कुछ काम न चलेगा। कागजात देखें, अभियोग चलाने की तैयारियॉँ होने लगीं।

----------


## Rajeev

4

मुंशी सत्यनारायणलाल खिसियाये हुए मकान पहुँचे। लड़के ने मिठाई मॉँगी। उसे पीटा। स्त्री पर इसलिए बरस पड़े कि उसने क्यों लड़के को उनके पास जाने दिया। अपनी वृद्धा माता को डॉँट कर कहा—तुमसे इतना भी नहीं हो सकता कि जरा लड़के को बहलाओ? एक तो मैं दिन-भर का थका-मॉँदा घर आऊँ और फिर लड़के को खेलाऊँ? मुझे दुनिया में न और कोई काम है, न धंधा। इस तरह घर में बावैला मचा कर बाहर आये, सोचने लगे—मुझसे बड़ी भूल हुई। मैं कैसा मूर्ख हूँ। और इतने दिन तक सारे कागज-पत्र अपने हाथ में थे। चाहता, कर सकता था, पर हाथ पर हाथ धरे बैठे रहा। आज सिर पर आ पड़ी, तो सूझी। मैं चाहता तो बही-खाते सब नये बना सकता था, जिसमें इस गॉँव का और रुपये का जिक्र ही न होता, पर मेरी मूर्खता के कारण घर में आयी हुई लक्ष्मी रुठी जाती हैं। मुझे क्या मालूम था कि वह चुड़ैल मुझसे इस तरह पेश आयेगी, कागजों में हाथ तक न लगाने देगी।
    इसी उधेड़बुन में मुंशी जी एकाएक उछल पड़े। एक उपाय सूझ गया—क्यों न कार्यकर्त्ताओं को मिला लूँ? यद्यपि मेरी सख्ती के कारण वे सब मुझसे नाराज थे और इस समय सीधे बात भी न करेंगे, तथापि उनमें ऐसा कोई भी नहीं, जो प्रलोभन से मुठ्ठी में न आ जाय। हॉँ, इसमें रुपये पानी की तरह बहाना पड़ेगा, पर इतना रुपया आयेगा कहॉँ से? हाय दुर्भाग्य? दो-चार दिन पहले चेत गया होता, तो कोई कठिनाई न पड़ती। क्या जानता था कि वह डाइन इस तरह वज्र-प्रहार करेगी। बस, अब एक ही उपाय है। किसी तरह कागजात गुम कर दूँ। बड़ी जोखिम का काम है, पर करना ही पड़ेगा।
दुष्कामनाओं के सामने एक बार सिर झुकाने पर फिर सँभलना कठिन हो जाता है। पाप के अथाह दलदल में जहॉँ एक बार पड़े कि फिर प्रतिक्षण नीचे ही चले जाते हैं। मुंशी सत्यनारायण-सा विचारशील मनुष्य इस समय इस फिक्र में था कि कैसे सेंध लगा पाऊँ!
    मुंशी जी ने सोचा—क्या सेंध लगाना आसान है? इसके वास्ते कितनी चतुरता, कितना साहब, कितनी बुद्वि, कितनी वीरता चाहिए! कौन कहता है कि चोरी करना आसान काम है? मैं जो कहीं पकड़ा गया, तो मरने के सिवा और कोई मार्ग न रहेगा।
    बहुत सोचने-विचारने पर भी मुंशी जी को अपने ऊपर ऐसा दुस्साहस कर सकने का विश्वास न हो सका। हॉँ, इसमें सुगम एक दूसरी तदबीर नजर आयी—क्यों न दफ्तर में आग लगा दूँ? एक बोतल मिट्टी का तेल और दियासलाई की जरुरत हैं किसी बदमाश को मिला लूँ, मगर यह क्या मालूम कि वही उसी कमरे में रखी है या नहीं। चुड़ैल ने उसे जरुर अपने पास रख लिया होगा। नहीं; आग लगाना गुनाह बेलज्जत होगा।
    बहुत देर मुंशी जी करवटें बदलते रहे। नये-नये मनसूबे सोचते; पर फिर अपने ही तर्को से काट देते। वर्षाकाल में बादलों की नयी-नयी सूरतें बनती और फिर हवा के वेग से बिगड़ जाती हैं; वही दशा इस समय उनके मनसूबों की हो रही थी।
    पर इस मानसिक अशांति में भी एक विचार पूर्णरुप से स्थिर था—किसी तरह इन कागजात को अपने हाथ में लाना चाहिए। काम कठिन है—माना! पर हिम्मत न थी, तो रार क्यों मोल ली? क्या तीस हजार की जायदाद दाल-भात का कौर है?—चाहे जिस तरह हो, चोर बने बिना काम नहीं चल सकता। आखिर जो लोग चोरियॉँ करते हैं, वे भी तो मनुष्य ही होते हैं। बस, एक छलॉँग का काम है। अगर पार हो गये, तो राज करेंगे, गिर पड़े, तो जान से हाथ धोयेंगे।

----------


## Rajeev

5

रात के दस बज गये। मुंशी सत्यनाराण कुंजियों का एक गुच्छा कमर में दबाये घर से बाहर निकले। द्वार पर थोड़ा-सा पुआल रखा हुआ था। उसे देखते ही वे चौंक पड़े। मारे डर के छाती धड़कने लगी। जान पड़ा कि कोई छिपा बैठा है। कदम रुक गये। पुआल की तरफ ध्यान से देखा। उसमें बिलकुल हरकत न हुई! तब हिम्मत बॉँधी, आगे बड़े और मन को समझाने लगे—मैं कैसा बौखल हूँ
    अपने द्वार पर किसका डर और सड़क पर भी मुझे किसका डर है? मैं अपनी राह जाता हूँ। कोई मेरी तरफ तिरछी ऑंख से नहीं देख सकता। हॉँ, जब मुझे सेंध लगाते देख ले—नहीं, पकड़ ले तब अलबत्ते डरने की बात है। तिस पर भी बचाव की युक्ति निकल सकती है।
    अकस्मात उन्होंने भानुकुँवरि के एक चपरासी को आते हुए देखा। कलेजा धड़क उठा। लपक कर एक अँधेरी गली में घुस गये। बड़ी देर तक वहॉँ खड़े रहे। जब वह सिपाही ऑंखों से ओझल हो गया, तब फिर सड़क पर आये। वह सिपाही आज सुबह तक इनका गुलाम था, उसे उन्होंने कितनी ही बार गालियॉँ दी थीं, लातें मारी थीं, पर आज उसे देखकर उनके प्राण सूख गये।
    उन्होंने फिर तर्क की शरण ली। मैं मानों भंग खाकर आया हूँ। इस चपरासी से इतना डरा मानो कि वह मुझे देख लेता, पर मेरा कर क्या सकता था? हजारों आदमी रास्ता चल रहे हैं। उन्हीं में मैं भी एक हूँ। क्या वह अंतर्यामी है? सबके हृदय का हाल जानता है? मुझे देखकर वह अदब से सलाम करता और वहॉँ का कुछ हाल भी कहता; पर मैं उससे ऐसा डरा कि सूरत तक न दिखायी। इस तरह मन को समझा कर वे आगे बढ़े। सच है, पाप के पंजों में फँसा हुआ मन पतझड़ का पत्ता है, जो हवा के जरा-से झोंके से गिर पड़ता है।
    मुंशी जी बाजार पहुँचे। अधिकतर दूकानें बंद हो चुकी थीं। उनमें सॉँड़ और गायें बैठी हुई जुगाली कर रही थी। केवल हलवाइयों की दूकानें खुली थी और कहीं-कहीं गजरेवाले हार की हॉँक लगाते फिरते थे। सब हलवाई मुंशी जी को पहचानते थे, अतएव मुंशी जी ने सिर झुका लिया। कुछ चाल बदली और लपकते हुए चले। एकाएक उन्हें एक बग्घी आती दिखायी दी। यह सेठ बल्लभदास सवकील की बग्घी थी। इसमें बैठकर हजारों बार सेठ जी के साथ कचहरी गये थे, पर आज वह बग्घी कालदेव के समान भयंकर मालूम हुई। फौरन एक खाली दूकान पर चढ़ गये। वहॉँ विश्राम करने वाले सॉँड़ ने समझा, वे मुझे पदच्युत करने आये हैं! माथा झुकाये फुंकारता हुआ उठ बैठा; पर इसी बीच में बग्घी निकल गयी और मुंशी जी की जान में जान आयी। अबकी उन्होंने तर्क का आश्रय न लिया। समझ गये कि इस समय इससे कोई लाभ नहीं, खैरियत यह हुई कि वकील ने देखा नहीं। यह एक घाघ हैं। मेरे चेहरे से ताड़ जाता।
    कुछ विद्वानों का कथन है कि मनुष्य की स्वाभाविक प्रवृत्ति पाप की ओर होती है, पर यह कोरा अनुमान ही अनुमान है, अनुभव-सिद्ध बात नहीं। सच बात तो यह है कि मनुष्य स्वभावत: पाप-भीरु होता है और हम प्रत्यक्ष देख रहे हैं कि पाप से उसे कैसी घृणा होती है।
    एक फर्लांग आगे चल कर मुंशी जी को एक गली मिली। वह भानुकुँवरि के घर का एक रास्ता था। धुँधली-सी लालटेन जल रही थी। जैसा मुंशी जी ने अनुमान किया था, पहरेदार का पता न था। अस्तबल में चमारों के यहॉँ नाच हो रहा था। कई चमारिनें बनाव-सिंगार करके नाच रही थीं। चमार मृदंग बजा-बजा कर गाते थे—
          ‘नाहीं घरे श्याम, घेरि आये बदरा।
            सोवत रहेउँ, सपन एक देखेउँ, रामा।
        खुलि गयी नींद, ढरक गये कजरा।
            नाहीं घरे श्याम, घेरि आये बदरा।’
    दोनों पहरेदार वही तमाशा देख रहे थे। मुंशी जी दबे-पॉँव लालटेन के पास गए और जिस तरह बिल्ली चूहे पर झपटती है, उसी तरह उन्होंने झपट कर लालटेन को बुझा दिया। एक पड़ाव पूरा हो गया, पर वे उस कार्य को जितना दुष्कर समझते थे, उतना न जान पड़ा। हृदय कुछ मजबूत हुआ। दफ्तर के बरामदे में पहुँचे और खूब कान लगाकर आहट ली। चारों ओर सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। केवल चमारों का कोलाहल सुनायी देता था। इस समय मुंशी जी के दिल में धड़कन थी, पर सिर धमधम कर रहा था; हाथ-पॉँव कॉँप रहे थे, सॉँस बड़े वेग से चल रही थी। शरीर का एक-एक रोम ऑंख और कान बना हुआ था। वे सजीवता की मूर्ति हो रहे थे। उनमें जितना पौरुष, जितनी चपलता, जितना-साहस, जितनी चेतना, जितनी बुद्वि, जितना औसान था, वे सब इस वक्त सजग और सचेत होकर इच्छा-शक्ति की सहायता कर रहे थे।
    दफ्तर के दरवाजे पर वही पुराना ताला लगा हुआ था। इसकी कुंजी आज बहुत तलाश करके वे बाजार से लाये थे। ताला खुल गया, किवाड़ो ने बहुत दबी जबान से प्रतिरोध किया। इस पर किसी ने ध्यान न दिया। मुंशी जी दफ्तर में दाखिल हुए। भीतर चिराग जल रहा था। मुंशी जी को देख कर उसने एक दफे सिर हिलाया, मानो उन्हें भीतर आने से रोका।
    मुंशी जी के पैर थर-थर कॉँप रहे थे। एड़ियॉँ जमीन से उछली पड़ती  थीं। पाप का बोझ उन्हें असह्य था।
    पल-भर में मुंशी जी ने बहियों को उलटा-पलटा। लिखावट उनकी ऑंखों में तैर रही थी। इतना अवकाश कहॉँ था कि जरुरी कागजात छॉँट लेते। उन्होंनें सारी बहियों को समेट कर एक गट्ठर बनाया और सिर पर रख कर तीर के समान कमरे के बाहर निकल आये। उस पाप की गठरी को लादे हुए वह अँधेरी गली से गायब हो गए।  
तंग, अँधेरी, दुर्गन्धपूर्ण कीचड़ से भरी हुई गलियों में वे नंगे पॉँव, स्वार्थ, लोभ और कपट का बोझ लिए चले जाते थे। मानो पापमय आत्मा नरक की नालियों में बही चली जाती थी।
    बहुत दूर तक भटकने के बाद वे गंगा किनारे पहुँचे। जिस तरह कलुषित हृदयों में कहीं-कहीं धर्म का धुँधला प्रकाश रहता है, उसी तरह नदी की काली सतह पर तारे झिलमिला रहे थे। तट पर कई साधु धूनी जमाये पड़े थे। ज्ञान की ज्वाला मन की जगह बाहर दहक रही थी। मुंशी जी ने अपना गट्ठर उतारा और चादर से खूब मजबूत बॉँध कर बलपूर्वक नदी में फेंक दिया। सोती हुई लहरों में कुछ हलचल हुई और फिर सन्नाटा हो गया।

----------


## Rajeev

6

 मुंशी सतयनाराणलाल के घर में दो स्त्रियॉँ थीं—माता और पत्नी। वे दोनों अशिक्षिता थीं। तिस पर भी मुंशी जी को गंगा में डूब मरने या कहीं भाग जाने की जरुरत न होती थी ! न वे बॉडी पहनती थी, न मोजे-जूते, न हारमोनियम पर गा सकती थी। यहॉँ तक कि उन्हें साबुन लगाना भी न आता था। हेयरपिन, ब्रुचेज, जाकेट आदि परमावश्यक चीजों का तो नाम ही नहीं सुना था। बहू में आत्म-सम्मान जरा भी नहीं था; न सास में आत्म-गौरव का जोश। बहू अब तक सास की घुड़कियॉँ भीगी बिल्ली की तरह सह लेती थी—हा मूर्खे ! सास को बच्चे के नहलाने-धुलाने, यहॉँ तक कि घर में झाड़ू देने से भी घृणा न थी, हा ज्ञानांधे! बहू स्त्री क्या थी, मिट्टी का लोंदा थी। एक पैसे की जरुरत होती तो सास से मॉँगती। सारांश यह कि दोनों स्त्रियॉँ अपने अधिकारों से बेखबर, अंधकार में पड़ी हुई पशुवत् जीवन व्यतीत करती थीं। ऐसी फूहड़ थी कि रोटियां भी अपने हाथों से बना लेती थी। कंजूसी के मारे दालमोट, समोसे कभी बाजार से न मँगातीं। आगरे वाले की दूकान की चीजें खायी होती तो उनका मजा जानतीं। बुढ़िया खूसट दवा-दरपन भी जानती थी। बैठी-बैठी घास-पात कूटा करती।
     मुंशी जी ने मॉँ के पास जाकर कहा—अम्मॉँ ! अब क्या होगा? भानुकुँवरि ने मुझे जवाब दे दिया।
     माता ने घबरा कर पूछा—जवाब दे दिया?
     मुंशी—हॉँ, बिलकुल बेकसूर!
     माता—क्या बात हुई? भानुकुँवरि का मिजाज तो ऐसा न था।
     मुंशी—बात कुछ न थी। मैंने अपने नाम से जो गॉँव लिया था, उसे मैंने अपने अधिकार में कर लिया। कल मुझसे और उनसे साफ-साफ बातें हुई। मैंने कह दिया कि गॉँव मेरा है। मैंने अपने नाम से लिया है, उसमें तुम्हारा कोई इजारा नहीं। बस, बिगड़ गयीं, जो मुँह में आया, बकती रहीं। उसी वक्त मुझे निकाल दिया और धमका कर कहा—मैं तुमसे लड़ कर अपना गॉँव ले लूँगी। अब आज ही उनकी तरफ से मेरे ऊपर मुकदमा दायर होगा; मगर इससे होता क्या है? गॉँव मेरा है। उस पर मेरा कब्जा है। एक नहीं, हजार मुकदमें चलाएं, डिगरी मेरी होगी?
     माता ने बहू की तरफ मर्मांतक दृष्टि से देखा और बोली—क्यों भैया? वह गॉँव लिया तो था तुमने उन्हीं के रुपये से और उन्हीं के वास्ते?
     मुंशी—लिया था, तब लिया था। अब मुझसे ऐसा आबाद और मालदार गॉँव नहीं छोड़ा जाता। वह मेरा कुछ नहीं कर सकती। मुझसे अपना रुपया भी नहीं ले सकती। डेढ़ सौ गॉँव तो हैं। तब भी हवस नहीं मानती।
     माना—बेटा, किसी के धन ज्यादा होता है, तो वह उसे फेंक थोड़े ही देता है? तुमने अपनी नीयत बिगाड़ी, यह अच्छा काम नहीं किया। दुनिया तुम्हें क्या कहेगी? और दुनिया चाहे कहे या न कहे, तुमको भला ऐसा करना चाहिए कि जिसकी गोद में इतने दिन पले, जिसका इतने दिनों तक नमक खाया, अब उसी से दगा करो? नारायण ने तुम्हें क्या नहीं दिया? मजे से खाते हो, पहनते हो, घर में नारायण का दिया चार पैसा है, बाल-बच्चे हैं, और क्या चाहिए? मेरा कहना मानो, इस कलंक का टीका अपने माथे न लगाओ। यह अपजस मत लो। बरक्कत अपनी कमाई में होती है; हराम की कौड़ी कभी नहीं फलती।
     मुंशी—ऊँह! ऐसी बातें बहुत सुन चुका हूँ। दुनिया उन पर चलने लगे, तो सारे काम बन्द हो जायँ। मैंने इतने दिनों इनकी सेवा की, मेरी ही बदौलत ऐसे-ऐसे चार-पॉँच गॉँव बढ़ गए। जब तक पंडित जी थे, मेरी नीयत का मान था। मुझे ऑंख में धूल डालने की जरुरत न थी, वे आप ही मेरी खातिर कर दिया करते थे। उन्हें मरे आठ साल हो गए; मगर मुसम्मात के एक बीड़े पान की कसम खाता हूँ; मेरी जात से उनको हजारों रुपये-मासिक की बचत होती थी। क्या उनको इतनी भी समझ न थी कि यह बेचारा, जो इतनी ईमानदारी से मेरा काम करता है, इस नफे में कुछ उसे भी मिलना चाहिए? यह कह कर न दो, इनाम कह कर दो, किसी तरह दो तो, मगर वे तो समझती थी कि मैंने इसे बीस रुपये महीने पर मोल ले लिया है। मैंने आठ साल तक सब किया, अब क्या इसी बीस रुपये में गुलामी करता रहूँ और अपने बच्चों को दूसरों का मुँह ताकने के लिए छोड़ जाऊँ? अब मुझे यह अवसर मिला है। इसे क्यों छोडूँ? जमींदारी की लालसा लिये हुए क्यों मरुँ? जब तक जीऊँगा, खुद खाऊँगा। मेरे पीछे मेरे बच्चे चैन उड़ायेंगे।
     माता की ऑंखों में ऑंसू भर आये। बोली—बेटा, मैंने तुम्हारे मुँह से ऐसी बातें कभी नहीं सुनी थीं, तुम्हें क्या हो गया है? तुम्हारे आगे बाल-बच्चे हैं। आग में हाथ न डालो।
     बहू ने सास की ओर देख कर कहा—हमको ऐसा धन न चाहिए, हम अपनी दाल-रोटी में मगन हैं।
     मुंशी—अच्छी बात है, तुम लोग रोटी-दाल खाना, गाढ़ा पहनना, मुझे अब हल्वे-पूरी की इच्छा है।
     माता—यह अधर्म मुझसे न देखा जायगा। मैं गंगा में डूब मरुँगी।
     पत्नी—तुम्हें यह सब कॉँटा बोना है, तो मुझे मायके पहुँचा दो, मैं अपने बच्चों को लेकर इस घर में न रहूँगी!
     मुंशी ने झुँझला कर कहा—तुम लोगों की बुद्वि तो भॉँग खा गयी है। लाखों सरकारी नौकर रात-दिन दूसरों का गला दबा-दबा कर रिश्वतें लेते हैं और चैन करते हैं। न उनके बाल-बच्चों ही को कुछ होता है, न उन्हीं को हैजा पकड़ता है। अधर्म उनको क्यों नहीं खा जाता, जो मुझी को खा जायगा। मैंने तो सत्यवादियों को सदा दु:ख झेलते ही देखा है। मैंने जो कुछ किया है, सुख लूटूँगा। तुम्हारे मन में जो आये, करो।
     प्रात:काल दफ्तर खुला तो कागजात सब गायब थे। मुंशी छक्कनलाल बौखलाये से घर में गये और मालकिन से पूछा—कागजात आपने उठवा लिए हैं।
     भानुकुँवरि ने कहा—मुझे क्या खबर, जहॉँ आपने रखे होंगे, वहीं होंगे।

----------


## Rajeev

6 (2)
फिर सारे घर में खलबली पड़ गयी। पहरेदारों पर मार पड़ने लगी। भानुकुँवरि को तुरन्त मुंशी सत्यनारायण पर संदेह हुआ, मगर उनकी समझ में छक्कनलाल की सहायता के बिना यह काम होना असम्भव था। पुलिस में रपट हुई। एक ओझा नाम निकालने के लिए बुलाया गया। मौलवी साहब ने कुर्रा फेंका। ओझा ने बताया, यह किसी पुराने बैरी का काम है। मौलवी साहब ने फरमाया, किसी घर के भेदिये ने यह हरकत की है। शाम तक यह दौड़-धूप रही। फिर यह सलाह होने लगी कि इन कागजातों के बगैर मुकदमा कैसे चले। पक्ष तो पहले से ही निर्बल था। जो कुछ बल था, वह इसी बही-खाते का था। अब तो सबूत भी हाथ से गये। दावे में कुछ जान ही न रही, मगर भानकुँवरि ने कहा—बला से हार जाऍंगे। हमारी चीज कोई छीन ले, तो हमारा धर्म है कि उससे यथाशक्ति लड़ें, हार कर बैठना कायरों का काम है। सेठ जी (वकील) को इस दुर्घटना का समाचार मिला तो उन्होंने भी यही कहा कि अब दावे में जरा भी जान नहीं है। केवल अनुमान और तर्क का भरोसा है। अदालत ने माना तो माना, नहीं तो हार माननी पड़ेगी। पर भानुकुँवरि ने एक न मानी। लखनऊ और इलाहाबाद से दो होशियार बैरिस्टिर बुलाये। मुकदमा शुरु हो गया।
सारे शहर में इस मुकदमें की धूम थी। कितने ही रईसों को भानुकुँवरि ने साथी बनाया था। मुकदमा शुरु होने के समय हजारों आदमियों की भीड़ हो जाती थी। लोगों के इस खिंचाव का मुख्य कारण यह था कि भानुकुँवरि एक पर्दे की आड़ में बैठी हुई अदालत की कारवाई देखा करती थी, क्योंकि उसे अब अपने नौकरों पर जरा भी विश्वास न था।
वादी बैरिस्टर ने एक बड़ी मार्मिक वक्तृता दी। उसने सत्यनाराण की पूर्वावस्था का खूब अच्छा चित्र खींचा। उसने दिखलाया कि वे कैसे स्वामिभक्त, कैसे कार्य-कुशल, कैसे कर्म-शील थे; और स्वर्गवासी पंडित भृगुदत्त का उस पर पूर्ण विश्वास हो जाना, किस तरह स्वाभाविक था। इसके बाद उसने सिद्ध किया कि मुंशी सत्यनारायण की आर्थिक व्यवस्था कभी ऐसी न थी कि वे इतना धन-संचय करते। अंत में उसने मुंशी जी की स्वार्थपरता, कूटनीति, निर्दयता और विश्वास-घातकता का ऐसा घृणोत्पादक चित्र खींचा कि लोग मुंशी जी को गोलियॉँ देने लगे। इसके साथ ही उसने पंडित जी के अनाथ बालकों की दशा का बड़ा करूणोत्पादक वर्णन किया—कैसे शोक और लज्जा की बात है कि ऐसा चरित्रवान, ऐसा नीति-कुशल मनुष्य इतना गिर जाय कि अपने स्वामी के अनाथ बालकों की गर्दन पर छुरी चलाने पर संकोच न करे। मानव-पतन का ऐसा करुण, ऐसा हृदय-विदारक उदाहरण मिलना कठिन है। इस कुटिल कार्य के परिणाम की दृष्टि से इस मनुष्य के पूर्व परिचित सदगुणों का गौरव लुप्त हो जाता है। क्योंकि वे असली मोती नहीं, नकली कॉँच के दाने थे, जो केवल विश्वास जमाने के निमित्त दर्शाये गये थे। वह केवल सुंदर जाल था, जो एक सरल हृदय और छल-छंद से दूर रहने वाले रईस को फँसाने के लिए फैलाया गया था। इस नर-पशु का अंत:करण कितना अंधकारमय, कितना कपटपूर्ण, कितना कठोर है; और इसकी दुष्टता कितनी घोर, कितनी अपावन है। अपने शत्रु के साथ दया करना एक बार तो क्षम्य है, मगर इस मलिन हृदय मनुष्य ने उन बेकसों के साथ दगा दिया है, जिन पर मानव-स्वभाव के अनुसार दया करना उचित है! यदि आज हमारे पास बही-खाते मौजूद होते, अदालत पर सत्यनारायण की सत्यता स्पष्ट रुप से प्रकट हो जाती, पर मुंशी जी के बरखास्त होते ही दफ्तर से उनका लुप्त हो जाना भी अदालत के लिए एक बड़ा सबूत है।
शहर में कई रईसों ने गवाही दी, पर सुनी-सुनायी बातें जिरह में उखड़ गयीं। दूसरे दिन फिर मुकदमा पेश हुआ।
प्रतिवादी के वकील ने अपनी वक्तृता शुरु की। उसमें गंभीर विचारों की अपेक्षा हास्य का आधिक्य था—यह एक विलक्षण न्याय-सिद्धांत है कि किसी धनाढ़य मनुष्य का नौकर जो कुछ खरीदे, वह उसके स्वामी की चीज समझी जाय। इस सिद्धांत के अनुसार हमारी गवर्नमेंट को अपने कर्मचारियों की सारी सम्पत्ति पर कब्जा कर लेना चाहिए। यह स्वीकार करने में हमको कोई आपत्ति नहीं कि हम इतने रुपयों का प्रबंध न कर सकते थे और यह धन हमने स्वामी ही से ऋण लिया; पर हमसे ऋण चुकाने का कोई तकाजा न करके वह जायदाद ही मॉँगी जाती है। यदि हिसाब के कागजात दिखलाये जायँ, तो वे साफ बता देंगे कि मैं सारा ऋण दे चुका। हमारे मित्र ने कहा कि ऐसी अवस्था में बहियों का गुम हो जाना भी अदालत के लिये एक सबूत होना चाहिए। मैं भी उनकी युक्ति का समर्थन करता हूँ। यदि मैं आपसे ऋण ले कर अपना विवाह करुँ तो क्या मुझसे मेरी नव-विवाहित वधू को छीन लेंगे?
‘हमारे सुयोग मित्र ने हमारे ऊपर अनाथों के साथ दगा करने का दोष लगाया है। अगर मुंशी सत्यनाराण की नीयत खराब होती, तो उनके लिए सबसे अच्छा अवसर वह था जब पंडित भृगुदत्त का स्वर्गवास हुआ था। इतने विलम्ब की क्या जरुरत थी? यदि आप शेर को फँसा कर उसके बच्चे को उसी वक्त नहीं पकड़ लेते, उसे बढ़ने और सबल होने का अवसर देते हैं, तो मैं आपको बुद्विमान न कहूँगा। यथार्थ बात यह है कि मुंशी सत्यनाराण ने नमक का जो कुछ हक था, वह पूरा कर दिया। आठ वर्ष तक तन-मन से स्वामी के संतान की सेवा की। आज उन्हें अपनी साधुता का जो फल मिल रहा है, वह बहुत ही दु:खजनक और हृदय-विदारक है। इसमें भानुकुँवरि का दोष नहीं। वे एक गुण-सम्पन्न महिला हैं; मगर अपनी जाति के अवगुण उनमें भी विद्यमान हैं! ईमानदार मनुष्य स्वभावत: स्पष्टभाषी होता है; उसे अपनी बातों में नमक-मिर्च लगाने की जरुरत नहीं होती। यही कारण है कि मुंशी जी के मृदुभाषी मातहतों को उन पर आक्षेप करने का मौका मिल गया। इस दावे की जड़ केवल इतनी ही है, और कुछ नहीं। भानुकुँवरि यहॉँ उपस्थित हैं। क्या वे कह सकती हैं कि इस आठ वर्ष की मुद्दत में कभी इस गॉँव का जिक्र उनके सामने आया? कभी उसके हानि-लाभ, आय-व्यय, लेन-देन की चर्चा उनसे की गयी? मान लीजिए कि मैं गवर्नमेंट का मुलाजिम हूँ। यदि मैं आज दफ्तर में आकर अपनी पत्नी के आय-व्यय और अपने टहलुओं के टैक्सों का पचड़ा गाने लगूँ, तो शायद मुझे शीघ्र ही अपने पद से पृथक होना पड़े, और सम्भव है, कुछ दिनों तक बरेली की अतिथिशाला में भी रखा जाऊँ। जिस गॉँव से भानुकुँवरि का सरोवार न था, उसकी चर्चा उनसे क्यों की जाती?’
इसके बाद बहुत से गवाह पेश हुए; जिनमें अधिकांश आस-पास के देहातों के जमींदार थे। उन्होंने बयान किया कि हमने मुंशी सत्यनारायण असामियों को अपनी दस्तखती रसीदें और अपने नाम से खजाने में रुपया दाखिल करते देखा है।
इतने में संध्या हो गयी। अदालत ने एक सप्ताह में फैसला सुनाने का हुक्म दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

7

सत्यनाराण को अब अपनी जीत में कोई सन्देह न था। वादी पक्ष के गवाह भी उखड़ गये थे और बहस भी सबूत से खाली थी। अब इनकी गिनती भी जमींदारों में होगी और सम्भव है, यह कुछ दिनों में रईस कहलाने लगेंगे। पर किसी न किसी कारण से अब शहर के गणमान्य पुरुषों से ऑंखें मिलाते शर्माते थे। उन्हें देखते ही उनका सिर नीचा हो जाता था। वह मन में डरते थे कि वे लोग कहीं इस विषय पर कुछ पूछ-ताछ न कर बैठें। वह बाजार में निकलते तो दूकानदारों में कुछ कानाफूसी होने लगती और लोग उन्हें तिरछी दृष्टि से देखने लगते। अब तक लोग उन्हें विवेकशील और सच्चरित्र मनुष्य समझते, शहर के धनी-मानी उन्हें इज्जत की निगाह से देखते और उनका बड़ा आदर करते थे। यद्यपि मुंशी जी को अब तक इनसे टेढ़ी-तिरछी सुनने का संयोग न पड़ा था, तथापि उनका मन कहता था कि सच्ची बात किसी से छिपी नहीं है। चाहे अदालत से उनकी जीत हो जाय, पर उनकी साख अब जाती रही। अब उन्हें लोग स्वार्थी, कपटी और दगाबाज समझेंगे। दूसरों की बात तो अलग रही, स्वयं उनके घरवाले उनकी उपेक्षा करते थे। बूढ़ी माता ने तीन दिन से मुँह में पानी नहीं डाला! स्त्री बार-बार हाथ जोड़ कर कहती थी कि अपने प्यारे बालकों पर दया करो। बुरे काम का फल कभी अच्छा नहीं होता! नहीं तो पहले मुझी को विष खिला दो।
    जिस दिन फैसला सुनाया जानेवाला था, प्रात:काल एक कुंजड़िन तरकारियॉँ लेकर आयी और मुंशियाइन से बोली—
‘बहू जी! हमने बाजार में एक बात सुनी है। बुरा न मानों तो कहूँ? जिसको देखो, उसके मुँह से यही बात निकलती है कि लाला बाबू ने जालसाजी से पंडिताइन का कोई हलका ले लिया। हमें तो इस पर यकीन नहीं आता। लाला बाबू ने न सँभाला होता, तो अब तक पंडिताइन का कहीं पता न लगता। एक अंगुल जमीन न बचती। इन्हीं में एक सरदार था कि सबको सँभाल लिया। तो क्या अब उन्हीं के साथ बदी करेंगे? अरे बहू! कोई कुछ साथ लाया है कि ले जायगा? यही नेक-बदी रह जाती है। बुरे का फल बुरा होता है। आदमी न देखे, पर अल्लाह सब कुछ देखता है।’
    बहू जी पर घड़ों पानी पड़ गया। जी चाहता था कि धरती फट जाती, तो उसमें समा जाती। स्त्रियॉँ स्वभावत: लज्जावती होती हैं। उनमें आत्माभिमान की मात्रा अधिक होती है। निन्दा-अपमान उनसे सहन नहीं हो सकता है। सिर झुकाये हुए बोली—बुआ! मैं इन बातों को क्या जानूँ? मैंने तो आज ही तुम्हारे मुँह से सुनी है। कौन-सी तरकारियॉँ हैं?
    मुंशी सत्यनारायण अपने कमरे में लेटे हुए कुंजड़िन की बातें सुन रहे थे, उसके चले जाने के बाद आकर स्त्री से पूछने लगे—यह शैतान की खाला क्या कह रही थी।
    स्त्री ने पति की ओर से मुंह फेर लिया और जमीन की ओर ताकते हुए बोली—क्या तुमने नहीं सुना? तुम्हारा गुन-गान कर रही थी। तुम्हारे पीछे देखो, किस-किसके मुँह से ये बातें सुननी पड़ती हैं और किस-किससे मुँह छिपाना पड़ता है।
    मुंशी जी अपने कमरे में लौट आये। स्त्री को कुछ उत्तर नहीं दिया। आत्मा लज्जा से परास्त हो गयी। जो मनुष्य सदैव सर्व-सम्मानित रहा हो; जो सदा आत्माभिमान से सिर उठा कर चलता रहा हो, जिसकी सुकृति की सारे शहर में चर्चा होती हो, वह कभी सर्वथा लज्जाशून्य नहीं हो सकता; लज्जा कुपथ की सबसे बड़ी शत्रु है। कुवासनाओं के भ्रम में पड़ कर मुंशी जी ने समझा था, मैं इस काम को ऐसी गुप्त-रीति से पूरा कर ले जाऊँगा कि किसी को कानों-कान खबर न होगी, पर उनका यह मनोरथ सिद्ध न हुआ। बाधाऍं आ खड़ी हुई। उनके हटाने में उन्हें बड़े दुस्साहस से काम लेना पड़ा; पर यह भी उन्होंने लज्जा से बचने के निमित्त किया। जिसमें यह कोई न कहे कि अपनी स्वामिनी को धोखा दिया। इतना यत्न करने पर भी निंदा से न बच सके। बाजार का सौदा बेचनेवालियॉँ भी अब अपमान करतीं हैं। कुवासनाओं से दबी हुई लज्जा-शक्ति इस कड़ी चोट को सहन न कर सकी। मुंशी जी सोचने लगे, अब मुझे धन-सम्पत्ति मिल जायगी, ऐश्वर्यवान् हो जाऊँगा, परन्तु निन्दा से मेरा पीछा न छूटेगा। अदालत का फैसला मुझे लोक-निन्दा से न बचा सकेगा। ऐश्वर्य का फल क्या है?—मान और मर्यादा। उससे हाथ धो बैठा, तो ऐश्वर्य को लेकर क्या करुँगा? चित्त की शक्ति खोकर, लोक-लज्जा सहकर, जनसमुदाय में नीच बन कर और अपने घर में कलह का बीज बोकर यह सम्पत्ति मेरे किस काम आयेगी? और यदि वास्तव में कोई न्याय-शक्ति हो और वह मुझे इस कुकृत्य का दंड दे, तो मेरे लिए सिवा मुख में कालिख लगा कर निकल जाने के और कोई मार्ग न रहेगा। सत्यवादी मनुष्य पर कोई विपत्त पड़ती हैं, तो लोग उनके साथ सहानुभूति करते हैं। दुष्टों की विपत्ति लोगों के लिए व्यंग्य की सामग्री बन जाती है। उस अवस्था में ईश्वर अन्यायी ठहराया जाता है; मगर दुष्टों की विपत्ति ईश्वर के न्याय को सिद्ध करती है। परमात्मन! इस दुर्दशा से किसी तरह मेरा उद्धार करो! क्यों न जाकर मैं भानुकुँवरि के पैरों पर गिर पड़ूँ और विनय करुँ कि यह मुकदमा उठा लो? शोक! पहले यह बात मुझे क्यों न सूझी? अगर कल तक में उनके पास चला गया होता, तो बात बन जाती; पर अब क्या हो सकता है। आज तो फैसला सुनाया जायगा।
    मुंशी जी देर तक इसी विचार में पड़े रहे, पर कुछ निश्चय न कर सके कि क्या करें।
    भानुकुँवरि को भी विश्वास हो गया कि अब गॉँव हाथ से गया। बेचारी हाथ मल कर रह गयी। रात-भर उसे नींद न आयी, रह-रह कर मुंशी सत्यनारायण पर क्रोध आता था। हाय पापी! ढोल बजा कर मेरा पचास हजार का माल लिए जाता है और मैं कुछ नहीं कर सकती। आजकल के न्याय करने वाले बिलकुल ऑंख के अँधे हैं। जिस बात को सारी दुनिया जानती है, उसमें भी उनकी दृष्टि नहीं पहुँचती। बस, दूसरों को ऑंखों से देखते हैं। कोरे कागजों के गुलाम हैं। न्याय वह है जो दूध का दूध, पानी का पानी कर दे; यह नहीं कि खुद ही कागजों के धोखे में आ जाय, खुद ही पाखंडियों के जाल में फँस जाय। इसी से तो ऐसी छली, कपटी, दगाबाज, और दुरात्माओं का साहस बढ़ गया है। खैर, गॉँव जाता है तो जाय; लेकिन सत्यनारायण, तुम शहर में कहीं मुँह दिखाने के लायक भी न रहे।
    इस खयाल से भानुकुँवरि को कुछ शान्ति हुई। शत्रु की हानि मनुष्य को अपने लाभ से भी अधिक प्रिय होती है, मानव-स्वभाव ही कुछ ऐसा है। तुम हमारा एक गॉँव ले गये, नारायण चाहेंगे तो तुम भी इससे सुख न पाओगे। तुम आप नरक की आग में जलोगे, तुम्हारे घर में कोई दिया जलाने वाला न रह जायगा।
    फैसले का दिन आ गया। आज इजलास में बड़ी भीड़ थी। ऐसे-ऐसे महानुभाव उपस्थित थे, जो बगुलों की तरह अफसरों की बधाई और बिदाई के अवसरों ही में नजर आया करते हैं। वकीलों और मुख्तारों की पलटन भी जमा थी। नियत समय पर जज साहब ने इजलास सुशोभित किया। विस्तृत न्याय भवन में सन्नाटा छा गया। अहलमद ने संदूक से तजबीज निकाली। लोग उत्सुक होकर एक-एक कदम और आगे खिसक गए।
    जज ने फैसला सुनाया—मुद्दई का दावा खारिज। दोनों पक्ष अपना-अपना खर्च सह लें।
    यद्यपि फैसला लोगों के अनुमान के अनुसार ही था, तथापि जज के मुँह से उसे सुन कर लोगों में हलचल-सी मच गयी। उदासीन भाव से फैसले पर आलोचनाऍं करते हुए लोग धीरे-धीरे कमरे से निकलने लगे।
    एकाएक भानुकुँवरि घूँघट निकाले इजलास पर आ कर खड़ी हो गयी। जानेवाले लौट पड़े। जो बाहर निकल गये थे, दौड़ कर आ गये। और कौतूहलपूर्वक भानुकुँवरि की तरफ ताकने लगे।
    भानुकुँवरि ने कंपित स्वर में जज से कहा—सरकार, यदि हुक्म दें, तो मैं मुंशी जी से कुछ पूछूँ।
    यद्यपि यह बात नियम के विरुद्ध थी, तथापि जज ने दयापूर्वक आज्ञा दे दी।
    तब भानुकुँवरि ने सत्यनारायण की तरफ देख कर कहा—लाला जी, सरकार ने तुम्हारी डिग्री तो कर ही दी। गॉँव तुम्हें मुबारक रहे; मगर ईमान आदमी का सब कुछ है। ईमान से कह दो, गॉँव किसका है?
    हजारों आदमी यह प्रश्न सुन कर कौतूहल से सत्यनारायण की तरफ देखने लगे। मुंशी जी विचार-सागर में डूब गये। हृदय में संकल्प और विकल्प में घोर संग्राम होने लगा। हजारों मनुष्यों की ऑंखें उनकी तरफ जमी हुई थीं। यथार्थ बात अब किसी से छिपी न थी। इतने आदमियों के सामने असत्य बात मुँह से निकल न सकी। लज्जा से जबान बंद कर ली—‘मेरा’ कहने में काम बनता था। कोई बात न थी; किंतु घोरतम पाप का दंड समाज दे सकता है, उसके मिलने का पूरा भय था। ‘आपका’ कहने से काम बिगड़ता था। जीती-जितायी बाजी हाथ से निकली जाती थी, सर्वोत्कृष्ट काम के लिए समाज से जो इनाम मिल सकता है, उसके मिलने की पूरी आशा थी। आशा के भय को जीत लिया। उन्हें ऐसा प्रतीत हुआ, जैसे ईश्वर ने मुझे अपना मुख उज्जवल करने का यह अंतिम अवसर दिया है। मैं अब भी मानव-सम्मान का पात्र बन सकता हूँ। अब अपनी आत्मा की रक्षा कर सकता हूँ। उन्होंने आगे बढ़ कर भानुकुँवरि को प्रणाम किया और कॉँपते हुए स्वर से बोले—आपका!
    हजारों मनुष्यों के मुँह से एक गगनस्पर्शी ध्वनि निकली—सत्य की जय!
    जज ने खड़े होकर कहा—यह कानून का न्याय नहीं, ईश्वरीय न्याय है! इसे कथा न समझिएगा; यह सच्ची घटना है। भानुकुँवरि और सत्य नारायण अब भी जीवित हैं। मुंशी जी के इस नैतिक साहस पर लोग मुगध हो गए। मानवीय न्याय पर ईश्वरीय न्याय ने जो विलक्षण विजय पायी, उसकी चर्चा शहर भर में महीनों रही। भानुकुँवरि मुंशी जी के घर गयी, उन्हें मना कर लायीं। फिर अपना सारा कारोबार उन्हें सौंपा और कुछ दिनों उपरांत यह गॉँव उन्हीं के नाम हिब्बा कर दिया। मुंशी जी ने भी उसे अपने अधिकार में रखना उचित न समझा, कृष्णार्पण कर दिया। अब इसकी आमदनी दीन-दुखियों और विद्यार्थियों की सहायता में खर्च होती है।

----------


## Rajeev

ममता

बाबू रामरक्षादास दिल्ली के एक ऐश्वर्यशाली खत्री थे, बहुत ही ठाठ-बाट से रहनेवाले। बड़े-बड़े अमीर उनके यहॉँ नित्य आते-आते थे। वे आयें हुओं का आदर-सत्कार ऐसे अच्छे ढंग से करते थे कि इस बात की धूम सारे मुहल्ले में थी। नित्य उनके दरवाजे पर किसी न किसी बहाने से इष्ट-मित्र एकत्र हो जाते, टेनिस खेलते, ताश उड़ता, हारमोनियम के मधुर स्वरों से जी बहलाते, चाय-पानी से हृदय प्रफुल्लित करते, अधिक और क्या चाहिए? जाति की ऐसी अमूल्य सेवा कोई छोटी बात नहीं है। नीची जातियों के सुधार के लिये दिल्ली में एक सोसायटी थी। बाबू साहब उसके सेक्रेटरी थे, और इस कार्य को असाधारण उत्साह से पूर्ण करते थे। जब उनका बूढ़ा कहार बीमार हुआ और क्रिश्चियन मिशन के डाक्टरों ने उसकी सुश्रुषा की, जब उसकी विधवा स्त्री ने निर्वाह की कोई आशा न देख कर क्रिश्चियन-समाज का आश्रय लिया, तब इन दोनों अवसरों पर बाबू साहब ने शोक के रेजल्यूशन्स पास किये। संसार जानता है कि सेक्रेटरी का काम सभाऍं करना और रेजल्यूशन बनाना है। इससे अधिक वह कुछ नहीं कर सकता।
    मिस्टर रामरक्षा का जातीय उत्साह यही तक सीमाबद्ध न था। वे सामाजिक कुप्रथाओं तथा अंध-विश्वास के प्रबल शत्रु थे। होली के दिनों में जब कि मुहल्ले में चमार और कहार शराब से मतवाले होकर फाग गाते और डफ बजाते हुए निकलते, तो उन्हें, बड़ा शोक होता। जाति की इस मूर्खता पर उनकी ऑंखों में ऑंसू भर आते और वे प्रात: इस कुरीति का निवारण अपने हंटर से किया करते। उनके हंटर में जाति-हितैषिता की उमंग उनकी वक्तृता से भी अधिक थी। यह उन्हीं के प्रशंसनीय प्रयत्न थे, जिन्होंने मुख्य होली के दिन दिल्ली में हलचल मचा दी, फाग गाने के अपराध में हजारों आदमी पुलिस के पंजे में आ गये। सैकड़ों घरों में मुख्य होली के दिन मुहर्रम का-सा शोक फैल गया। इधर उनके दरवाजे पर हजारों पुरुष-स्त्रियॉँ अपना दुखड़ा रो रही थीं। उधर बाबू साहब के हितैषी मित्रगण अपने उदारशील मित्र के सद्व्यवहार की प्रशंसा करते। बाबू साहब दिन-भर में इतने रंग बदलते थे कि उस पर ‘पेरिस’ की परियों को भी ईर्ष्या हो सकती थी। कई बैंकों में उनके हिस्से थे। कई दुकानें थीं; किंतु बाबू साहब को इतना अवकाश न था कि उनकी कुछ देखभाल करते। अतिथि-सत्कार एक पवित्र धर्म है। ये सच्ची देशहितैषिता की उमंग से कहा करते थे—अतिथि-सत्कार आदिकाल से भारतवर्ष के निवासियों का एक प्रधान और सराहनीय गुण है। अभ्यागतों का आदर-सम्मान करनें में हम अद्वितीय हैं। हम इससे संसार में मनुष्य कहलाने योग्य हैं। हम सब कुछ खो बैठे हैं, किन्तु जिस दिन हममें यह गुण शेष न रहेगा; वह दिन हिंदू-जाति के लिए लज्जा, अपमान और मृत्यु का दिन होगा।
    मिस्टर रामरक्षा जातीय आवश्यकताओं से भी बेपरवाह न थे। वे सामाजिक और राजनीतिक कार्यो में पूर्णरुपेण योग देते थे। यहॉँ तक कि प्रतिवर्ष दो, बल्कि कभी-कभी तीन वक्तृताऍं अवश्य तैयार कर लेते। भाषणों की भाषा अत्यंत उपयुक्त, ओजस्वी और सर्वांग सुंदर होती थी। उपस्थित जन और इष्टमित्र उनके एक-एक शब्द पर प्रशंसासूचक शब्दों की ध्वनि प्रकट करते, तालियॉँ बजाते, यहॉँ तक कि बाबू साहब को व्याख्यान का क्रम स्थिर रखना कठिन हो जाता। व्याख्यान समाप्त होने पर उनके मित्र उन्हें गोद में उठा लेते और आश्चर्यचकित होकर कहते—तेरी भाषा में जादू है! सारांश यह कि बाबू साहब के यह जातीय प्रेम और उद्योग केवल बनावटी, सहायता-शून्य तथ फैशनेबिल था। यदि उन्होंने किसी सदुद्योग में भाग लिया था, तो वह सम्मिलित कुटुम्ब का विरोध था। अपने पिता के पश्चात वे अपनी विधवा मॉँ से अलग हो गए थे। इस जातीय सेवा में उनकी स्त्री विशेष सहायक थी। विधवा मॉँ अपने बेटे और बहू के साथ नहीं रह सकती थी। इससे बहू की सवाधीनता में विघ्न पड़ने से मन दुर्बल और मस्तिष्क शक्तिहीन हो जाता है। बहू को जलाना और कुढ़ाना सास की आदत है। इसलिए बाबू रामरक्षा अपनी मॉँ से अलग हो गये थे। इसमें संदेह नहीं कि उन्होंने मातृ-ऋण का विचार करके दस हजार रुपये अपनी मॉँ के नाम जमा कर दिये थे, कि उसके ब्याज से उनका निर्वाह होता रहे; किंतु बेटे के इस उत्तम आचरण पर मॉँ का दिल ऐसा टूटा कि वह दिल्ली छोड़कर अयोध्या जा रहीं। तब से वहीं रहती हैं। बाबू साहब कभी-कभी मिसेज रामरक्षा से छिपकर उससे मिलने अयोध्या जाया करते थे, किंतु वह दिल्ली आने का कभी नाम न लेतीं। हॉँ, यदि कुशल-क्षेम की चिट्ठी पहुँचने में कुछ देर हो जाती, तो विवश होकर समाचार पूछ देती थीं।

----------


## Rajeev

2

उसी मुहल्ले में एक सेठ गिरधारी लाल रहते थे। उनका लाखों का लेन-देन था। वे हीरे और रत्नों का व्यापार करते थे। बाबू रामरक्षा के दूर के नाते में साढ़ू होते थे। पुराने ढंग के आदमी थे—प्रात:काल यमुना-स्नान करनेवाले तथा गाय को अपने हाथों से झाड़ने-पोंछनेवाले! उनसे मिस्टर रामरक्षा का स्वभाव न मिलता था; परन्तु जब कभी रुपयों की आवश्यकता होती, तो वे सेठ गिरधारी लाल के यहॉँ से बेखटके मँगा लिया करते थे। आपस का मामला था, केवल चार अंगुल के पत्र पर रुपया मिल जाता था, न कोई दस्तावेज, न स्टाम्प, न साक्षियों की आवश्यकता। मोटरकार के लिए दस हजार की आवश्यकता हुई, वह वहॉँ से आया। घुड़दौड़ के लिए एक आस्ट्रेलियन घोड़ा डेढ़ हजार में लिया गया। उसके लिए भी रुपया सेठ जी के यहॉँ से आया। धीरे-धीरे कोई बीस हजार का मामला हो गया। सेठ जी सरल हृदय के आदमी थे। समझते थे कि उसके पास दुकानें हैं, बैंकों में रुपया है। जब जी चाहेगा, रुपया वसूल कर लेंगे; किन्तु जब दो-तीन वर्ष व्यतीत हो गये और सेठ जी तकाजों की अपेक्षा मिस्टर रामरक्षा की मॉँग ही का अधिक्य रहा तो गिरधारी लाल को सन्देह हुआ। वह एक दिन रामरक्षा के मकान पर आये और सभ्य-भाव से बोले—भाई साहब, मुझे एक हुण्डी का रुपया देना है, यदि आप मेरा हिसाब कर दें तो बहुत अच्छा हो। यह कह कर हिसाब के कागजात और उनके पत्र दिखलायें। मिस्टर रामरक्षा किसी गार्डन-पार्टी में सम्मिलित होने के लिए तैयार थे। बोले—इस समय क्षमा कीजिए; फिर देख लूँगा, जल्दी क्या है?
    गिरधारी लाल को बाबू साहब की रुखाई पर क्रोध आ गया, वे रुष्ट होकर बोले—आपको जल्दी नहीं है, मुझे तो है! दो सौ रुपये मासिक की मेरी हानि हो रही है! मिस्टर के असंतोष प्रकट करते हुए घड़ी देखी। पार्टी का समय बहुत करीब था। वे बहुत विनीत भाव से बोले—भाई साहब, मैं बड़ी जल्दी में हूँ। इस समय मेरे ऊपर कृपा कीजिए। मैं कल स्वयं उपस्थित हूँगा।
    सेठ जी एक माननीय और धन-सम्पन्न आदमी थे। वे रामरक्षा के कुरुचिपूर्ण व्यवहार पर जल गए। मैं इनका महाजन हूँ—इनसे धन में, मान में, ऐश्वर्य में, बढ़ा हुआ, चाहूँ तो ऐसों को नौकर रख लूँ, इनके दरवाजें पर आऊँ और आदर-सत्कार की जगह उलटे ऐसा रुखा बर्ताव? वह हाथ बॉँधे मेरे सामने न खड़ा रहे; किन्तु क्या मैं पान, इलायची, इत्र आदि से भी सम्मान करने के योग्य नहीं? वे तिनक कर बोले—अच्छा, तो कल हिसाब साफ हो जाय।
    रामरक्षा ने अकड़ कर उत्तर दिया—हो जायगा।
    रामरक्षा के गौरवशाल हृदय पर सेठ जी के इस बर्ताव के प्रभाव का कुछ खेद-जनक असर न हुआ। इस काठ के कुन्दे ने आज मेरी प्रतिष्ठा धूल में मिला दी। वह मेरा अपमान कर गया। अच्छा, तुम भी इसी दिल्ली में रहते हो और हम भी यही हैं। निदान दोनों में गॉँठ पड़ गयी। बाबू साहब की तबीयत ऐसी गिरी और हृदय में ऐसी चिन्ता उत्पन्न हुई कि पार्टी में आने का ध्यान जाता रहा, वे देर तक इसी उलझन में पड़े रहे। फिर सूट उतार दिया और सेवक से बोले—जा, मुनीम जी को बुला ला। मुनीम जी आये, उनका हिसाब देखा गया, फिर बैंकों का एकाउंट देखा; किन्तु ज्यों-ज्यों इस घाटी में उतरते गये, त्यों-त्यों अँधेरा बढ़ता गया। बहुत कुछ टटोला, कुछ हाथ न आया। अन्त में निराश होकर वे आराम-कुर्सी पर पड़ गए और उन्होंने एक ठंडी सॉँस ले ली। दुकानों का माल बिका; किन्तु रुपया बकाया में पड़ा हुआ था। कई ग्राहकों की दुकानें टूट गयी। और उन पर जो नकद रुपया बकाया था, वह डूब गया। कलकत्ते के आढ़तियों से जो माल मँगाया था, रुपये चुकाने की तिथि सिर पर आ पहुँची और यहॉँ रुपया वसूल न हुआ। दुकानों का यह हाल, बैंकों का इससे भी बुरा। रात-भर वे इन्हीं चिंताओं में करवटें बदलते रहे। अब क्या करना चाहिए? गिरधारी लाल सज्जन पुरुष हैं। यदि सारा हाल उसे सुना दूँ, तो अवश्य मान जायगा, किन्तु यह कष्टप्रद कार्य होगा कैसे? ज्यों-ज्यों प्रात:काल समीप आता था, त्यों-त्यों उनका दिल बैठा जाता था। कच्चे विद्यार्थी की जो दशा परीक्षा के सन्निकट आने पर होती है, यही हाल इस समय रामरक्षा का था। वे पलंग से न उठे। मुँह-हाथ भी न धोया, खाने को कौन कहे। इतना जानते थे कि दु:ख पड़ने पर कोई किसी का साथी नहीं होता। इसलिए एक आपत्ति से बचने के लिए कई आपत्तियों का बोझा न उठाना पड़े, इस खयाल से मित्रों को इन मामलों की खबर तक न दी। जब दोपहर हो गया और उनकी दशा ज्यों की त्यों रही, तो उनका छोटा लड़का बुलाने आया। उसने बाप का हाथ पकड़ कर कहा—लाला जी, आज दाने क्यों नहीं तलते?
    रामरक्षा—भूख नहीं है।
    ‘क्या काया है?’
    ‘मन की मिठाई।’
    ‘और क्या काया है?’
    ‘मार।’
    ‘किसने मारा है?’
    ‘गिरधारीलाल ने।’
    लड़का रोता हुआ घर में गया और इस मार की चोट से देर तक रोता रहा। अन्त में तश्तरी में रखी हुई दूध की मलाई ने उसकी चोट पर मरहम का काम किया।

----------


## Rajeev

3

रोगी को जब जीने की आशा नहीं रहती, तो औषधि छोड़ देता है। मिस्टर रामरक्षा जब इस गुत्थी को न सुलझा सके, तो चादर तान ली और मुँह लपेट कर सो रहे। शाम को एकाएक उठ कर सेठ जी के यहॉँ पहुँचे और कुछ असावधानी से बोले—महाशय, मैं आपका हिसाब नहीं कर सकता।
    सेठ जी घबरा कर बोले—क्यों?
    रामरक्षा—इसलिए कि मैं इस समय दरिद्र-निहंग हूँ। मेरे पास एक कौड़ी भी नहीं है। आप का रुपया जैसे चाहें वसूल कर लें।
    सेठ—यह आप कैसी बातें कहते हैं?
    रामरक्षा—बहुत सच्ची।
    सेठ—दुकानें नहीं हैं?
    रामरक्षा—दुकानें आप मुफ्त लो जाइए।
    सेठ—बैंक के हिस्से?
    रामरक्षा—वह कब के उड़ गये।
    सेठ—जब यह हाल था, तो आपको उचित नहीं था कि मेरे गले पर छुरी फेरते?
    रामरक्षा—(अभिमान) मैं आपके यहॉँ उपदेश सुनने के लिए नहीं आया हूँ।
    यह कह कर मिस्टर रामरक्षा वहॉँ से चल दिए। सेठ जी ने तुरन्त नालिश कर दी। बीस हजार मूल, पॉँच हजार ब्याज। डिगरी हो गयी। मकान नीलाम पर चढ़ा। पन्द्रह हजार की जायदाद पॉँच हजार में निकल गयी। दस हजार की मोटर चार हजार में बिकी। सारी सम्पत्ति उड़ जाने पर कुल मिला कर सोलह हजार से अधिक रमक न खड़ी हो सकी। सारी गृहस्थी नष्ट हो गयी, तब भी दस हजार के ऋणी रह गये। मान-बड़ाई, धन-दौलत सभी मिट्टी में मिल गये। बहुत तेज दौड़ने वाला मनुष्य प्राय: मुँह के बल गिर पड़ता है।

----------


## Rajeev

4

इस घटना के कुछ दिनों पश्चात् दिल्ली म्युनिसिपैलिटी के मेम्बरों का चुनाव आरम्भ हुआ। इस पद के अभिलाषी वोटरों की सजाऍं करने लगे। दलालों के भाग्य उदय हुए। सम्मतियॉँ मोतियों की तोल बिकने लगीं। उम्मीदवार मेम्बरों के सहायक अपने-अपने मुवक्किल के गुण गान करने लगे। चारों ओर चहल-पहल मच गयी। एक वकील महाशय ने भरी सभा में मुवक्किल साहब के विषय में कहा—
    ‘मैं जिस बुजरुग का पैरोकार हूँ, वह कोई मामूली आदमी नहीं है। यह वह शख्स है, जिसने फरजंद अकबर की शादी में पचीस हजार रुपया सिर्फ रक्स व सरुर में सर्फ कर दिया था।’
    उपस्थित जनों में प्रशंसा की उच्च ध्वनि हुई
    एक दूसरे महाशय ने अपने मुहल्ले के वोटरों के सम्मुख मुवक्किल की प्रशंसा यों की—
    “मैं यह नहीं कह सकता कि आप सेठ गिरधारीलाल को अपना मेम्बर बनाइए। आप अपना भला-बुरा स्वयं समझते हैं, और यह भी नहीं कि सेठ जी मेरे द्वारा अपनी प्रशंसा के भूखें हों। मेरा निवेदन केवल यही है कि आप जिसे मेम्बर बनायें, पहले उसके गुण-दोषों का भली भॉँति परिचय ले लें। दिल्ली में केवल एक मनुष्य है, जो गत वर्षो से आपकी सेवा कर रहा है। केवल एक आदमी है, जिसने पानी पहुँचाने और स्वच्छता-प्रबंधों में हार्दिक धर्म-भाव से सहायता दी है। केवल एक पुरुष है, जिसको श्रीमान वायसराय के दरबार में कुर्सी पर बैठने का अधिकार प्राप्त है, और आप सब महाशय उसे जानते भी हैं।”
    उपस्थित जनों ने तालियॉँ बजायीं।
    सेठ गिरधारीलाल के मुहल्ले में उनके एक प्रतिवादी थे। नाम था मुंशी फैजुलरहमान खॉँ। बड़े जमींदार और प्रसिद्ध वकील थे। बाबू रामरक्षा ने अपनी दृढ़ता, साहस, बुद्विमत्ता और मृदु भाषण से मुंशी जी साहब की सेवा करनी आरम्भ की। सेठ जी को परास्त करने का यह अपूर्व अवसर हाथ आया। वे रात और दिन इसी धुन में लगे रहते। उनकी मीठी और रोचक बातों का प्रभाव उपस्थित जनों पर बहुत अच्छा पड़ता। एक बार आपने असाधारण श्रद्धा-उमंग में आ कर कहा—मैं डंके की चोट पर कहता हूँ कि मुंशी फैजुल रहमान से अधिक योग्य आदमी आपको दिल्ली में न मिल सकेगा। यह वह आदमी है, जिसकी गजलों पर कविजनों में ‘वाह-वाह’ मच जाती है। ऐसे श्रेष्ठ आदमी की सहायता करना मैं अपना जातीय और सामाजिक धर्म समझता हूँ। अत्यंत शोक का विषय है कि बहुत-से लोग इस जातीय और पवित्र काम को व्यक्तिगत लाभ का साधन बनाते हैं; धन और वस्तु है, श्रीमान वायसराय के दरबार में प्रतिष्ठित होना और वस्तु, किंतु सामाजिक सेवा तथा जातीय चाकरी और ही चीज है। वह मनुष्य, जिसका जीवन ब्याज-प्राप्ति, बेईमानी, कठोरता तथा निर्दयता और सुख-विलास में व्यतीत होता हो, इस सेवा के योग्य कदापि नहीं है।

----------


## Rajeev

5

सेठ गिरधारीलाल इस अन्योक्तिपूर्ण भाषण का हाल सुन कर क्रोध से आग हो गए। मैं बेईमान हूँ! ब्याज का धन खानेवाला हूँ! विषयी हूँ! कुशल हुई, जो तुमने मेरा नाम नहीं लिया; किंतु अब भी तुम मेरे हाथ में हो। मैं अब भी तुम्हें जिस तरह चाहूँ, नचा सकता हूँ। खुशामदियों ने आग पर तेल डाला। इधर रामरक्षा अपने काम में तत्पर रहे। यहॉँ तक कि ‘वोटिंग-डे’ आ पहुँचा। मिस्टर रामरक्षा को उद्योग में बहुत कुछ सफलता प्राप्त हुई थी। आज वे बहुत प्रसन्न थे। आज गिरधारीलाल को नीचा दिखाऊँगा, आज उसको जान पड़ेगा कि धन संसार के सभी पदार्थो को इकट्ठा नहीं कर सकता। जिस समय फैजुलरहमान के वोट अधिक निकलेंगे और मैं तालियॉँ बजाऊँगा, उस समय गिरधारीलाल का चेहरा देखने योग्य होगा, मुँह का रंग बदल जायगा, हवाइयॉँ उड़ने लगेगी, ऑंखें न मिला सकेगा। शायद, फिर मुझे मुँह न दिखा सके। इन्हीं विचारों में मग्न रामरक्षा शाम को टाउनहाल में पहुँचे। उपस्थित जनों ने बड़ी उमंग के साथ उनका स्वागत किया। थोड़ी देर के बाद ‘वोटिंग’ आरम्भ हुआ। मेम्बरी मिलने की आशा रखनेवाले महानुभाव अपने-अपने भाग्य का अंतिम फल सुनने के लिए आतुर हो रहे थे। छह बजे चेयरमैन ने फैसला सुनाया। सेठ जी की हार हो गयी। फैजुलरहमान ने मैदान मार लिया। रामरक्षा ने हर्ष के आवेग में टोपी हवा में उछाल दी और स्वयं भी कई बार उछल पड़े। मुहल्लेवालों को अचम्भा हुआ। चॉदनी चौक से सेठ जी को हटाना मेरु को स्थान से उखाड़ना था। सेठ जी के चेहरे से रामरक्षा को जितनी आशाऍं थीं, वे सब पूरी हो गयीं। उनका रंग फीका पड़ गया था। खेद और लज्जा की मूर्ति बने हुए थे। एक वकील साहब ने उनसे सहानुभूति प्रकट करते हुए कहा—सेठ जी, मुझे आपकी हार का बहुत बड़ा शोक है। मैं जानता कि खुशी के बदले रंज होगा, तो कभी यहॉँ न आता। मैं तो केवल आपके ख्याल से यहॉँ आया था। सेठ जी ने बहुत रोकना चाहा, परंतु ऑंखों में ऑंसू डबडबा ही गये। वे नि:स्पृह बनाने का व्यर्थ प्रयत्न करके बोले—वकील साहब, मुझे इसकी कुछ चिंता नहीं, कौन रियासत निकल गयी? व्यर्थ उलझन, चिंता तथा झंझट रहती थी, चलो, अच्छा हुआ। गला छूटा। अपने काम में हरज होता था। सत्य कहता हूँ, मुझे तो हृदय से प्रसन्नता ही हुई। यह काम तो बेकाम वालों के लिए है, घर न बैठे रहे, यही बेगार की। मेरी मूर्खता थी कि मैं इतने दिनों तक ऑंखें बंद किये बैठा रहा। परंतु सेठ जी की मुखाकृति ने इन विचारों का प्रमाण न दिया। मुखमंडल हृदय का दर्पण है, इसका निश्चय अलबत्ता हो गया।
    किंतु बाबू रामरक्षा बहुत देर तक इस आनन्द का मजा न लूटने पाये और न सेठ जी को बदला लेने के लिए बहुत देर तक प्रतीक्षा करनी पड़ी। सभा विसर्जित होते ही जब बाबू रामरक्षा सफलता की उमंग में ऐंठतें, मोंछ पर ताव देते और चारों ओर गर्व की दृष्टि डालते हुए बाहर आये, तो दीवानी की तीन सिपाहियों ने आगे बढ़ कर उन्हें गिरफ्तारी का वारंट दिखा दिया। अबकी बाबू रामरक्षा के चेहरे का रंग उतर जाने की, और सेठ जी के इस मनोवांछित दृश्य से आनन्द उठाने की बारी थी। गिरधारीलाल ने आनन्द की उमंग में तालियॉँ तो न बजायीं, परंतु मुस्करा कर मुँह फेर लिया। रंग में भंग पड़ गया।
    आज इस विषय के उपलक्ष्य में मुंशी फैजुलरहमान ने पहले ही से एक बड़े समारोह के साथ गार्डन पार्टी की तैयारियॉं की थीं। मिस्टर रामरक्षा इसके प्रबंधकर्त्ता थे। आज की ‘आफ्टर डिनर’ स्पीच उन्होंने बड़े परिश्रम से तैयार की थी; किंतु इस वारंट ने सारी कामनाओं का सत्यानाश कर दिया। यों तो बाबू साहब के मित्रों में ऐसा कोई भी न था, जो दस हजार रुपये जमानत दे देता; अदा कर देने का तो जिक्र ही कया; किंतु कदाचित ऐसा होता भी तो सेठ जी अपने को भाग्यहीन समझते। दस हजार रुपये और म्युनिस्पैलिटी की प्रतिष्ठित मेम्बरी खोकर इन्हें इस समय यह हर्ष हुआ था।
    मिस्टर रामरक्षा के घर पर ज्योंही यह खबर पहुँची, कुहराम मच गया। उनकी स्त्री पछाड़ खा कर पृथ्वी पर गिर पड़ी। जब कुछ होश में आयी तो रोने लगी। और रोने से छुट्टी मिली तो उसने गिरधारीलाल को कोसना आरम्भ किया। देवी-देवता मनाने लगी। उन्हें रिश्वतें देने पर तैयार हुई कि ये गिरधारीलाल को किसी प्रकार निगल जायँ। इस बड़े भारी काम में वह गंगा और यमुना से सहायता मॉँग रही थी, प्लेग और विसूचिका की खुशामदें कर रही थी कि ये दोनों मिल कर उस गिरधारीलाल को हड़प ले जायँ! किंतु गिरधारी का कोई दोष नहीं। दोष तुम्हारा है। बहुत अच्छा हुआ! तुम इसी पूजा के देवता थे। क्या अब दावतें न खिलाओगे? मैंने तुम्हें कितना समझया, रोयी, रुठी, बिगड़ी; किन्तु तुमने एक न सुनी। गिरधारीलाल ने बहुत अच्छा किया। तुम्हें शिक्षा तो मिल गयी; किन्तु तुम्हारा भी दोष नहीं। यह सब आग मैंने ही लगायी। मखमली स्लीपरों के बिना मेरे पॉँव ही नहीं उठते थे। बिना जड़ाऊ कड़ों के मुझे नींद न आती थी। सेजगाड़ी मेरे ही लिए मँगवायी थी। अंगरेजी पढ़ने के लिए मेम साहब को मैंने ही रखा। ये सब कॉँटे मैंने ही बोये हैं।
    मिसेज रामरक्षा बहुत देर तक इन्हीं विचारों में डूबी रही। जब रात भर करवटें बदलने के बाद वह सबेरे उठी, तो उसके विचार चारों ओर से ठोकर खा कर केवल एक केन्द्र पर जम गये। गिरधारीलाल बड़ा बदमाश और घमंडी है। मेरा सब कुछ ले कर भी उसे संतोष नहीं हुआ। इतना भी इस निर्दयी कसाई से न देखा गया। भिन्न-भिन्न प्रकार के विचारों ने मिल कर एक रुप धारण किया और क्रोधाग्नि को दहला कर प्रबल कर दिया। ज्वालामुखी शीशे में जब सूर्य की किरणें एक होती हैं, तब अग्नि प्रकट हो जाती हैं। स्त्री के हृदय में रह-रह कर क्रोध की एक असाधारण लहर उत्पन्न होती थी। बच्चे ने मिठाई के लिए हठ किया; उस पर बरस पड़ीं; महरी ने चौका-बरतन करके चूल्हें में आग जला दी, उसके पीछे पड़ गयी—मैं तो अपने दु:खों को रो रही हूँ, इस चुड़ैल को रोटियों की धुन सवार है। निदान नौ बजे उससे न रहा गया। उसने यह पत्र लिख कर अपने हृदय की ज्वाला ठंडी की—
    ‘सेठ जी, तुम्हें अब अपने धन के घमंड ने अंधा कर दिया है, किन्तु किसी का घमंड इसी तरह सदा नहीं रह सकता। कभी न कभी सिर अवश्य नीचा होता है। अफसोस कि कल शाम को, जब तुमने मेरे प्यारे पति को पकड़वाया है, मैं वहॉँ मौजूद न थी; नहीं तो अपना और तुम्हारा रक्त एक कर देती। तुम धन के मद में भूले हुए हो। मैं उसी दम तुम्हारा नशा उतार देती! एक स्त्री के हाथों अपमानित हो कर तुम फिर किसी को मुँह दिखाने लायक न रहते। अच्छा, इसका बदला तुम्हें किसी न किसी तरह जरुर मिल जायगा। मेरा कलेजा उस दिन ठंडा होगा, जब तुम निर्वंश हो जाओगे और तुम्हारे कुल का नाम मिट जायगा।
    सेठ जी पर यह फटकार पड़ी तो वे क्रोध से आग हो गये। यद्यपि क्षुद्र हृदय मनुष्य न थे, परंतु क्रोध के आवेग में सौजन्य का चिह्न भी शेष नहीं रहता। यह ध्यान न रहा कि यह एक दु:खिनी की क्रंदन-ध्वनि है, एक सतायी हुई स्त्री की मानसिक दुर्बलता का विचार है। उसकी धन-हीनता और विवशता पर उन्हें तनिक भी दया न आयी। मरे हुए को मारने का उपाय सोचने लगे।

----------


## Rajeev

6

इसके तीसरे दिन सेठ गिरधारीलाल पूजा के आसन पर बैठे हुए थे, महरा ने आकर कहा—सरकार, कोई स्त्री आप से मिलने आयी है। सेठ जी ने पूछा—कौन स्त्री है? महरा ने कहा—सरकार, मुझे क्या मालूम? लेकिन है कोई भलेमानुस! रेशमी साड़ी पहने हुए हाथ में सोने के कड़े हैं। पैरों में टाट के स्लीपर हैं। बड़े घर की स्त्री जान पड़ती हैं।
    यों साधारणत: सेठ जी पूजा के समय किसी से नहीं मिलते थे। चाहे कैसा ही आवश्यक काम क्यों न हो, ईश्वरोपासना में सामाजिक बाधाओं को घुसने नहीं देते थे। किन्तु ऐसी दशा में जब कि किसी बड़े घर की स्त्री मिलने के लिए आये, तो थोड़ी देर के लिए पूजा में विलम्ब करना निंदनीय नहीं कहा जा सकता, ऐसा विचार करके वे नौकर से बोले—उन्हें बुला लाओं
    जब वह स्त्री आयी तो सेठ जी स्वागत के लिए उठ कर खड़े हो गये। तत्पश्चात अत्यंत कोमल वचनों के कारुणिक शब्दों से बोले—माता, कहॉँ से आना हुआ? और जब यह उत्तर मिला कि वह अयोध्या से आयी है, तो आपने उसे फिर से दंडवत किया और चीनी तथा मिश्री से भी अधिक मधुर और नवनीत से भी अधिक चिकने शब्दों में कहा—अच्छा, आप श्री अयोध्या जी से आ रही हैं? उस नगरी का क्या कहना! देवताओं की पुरी हैं। बड़े भाग्य थे कि आपके दर्शन हुए। यहॉँ आपका आगमन कैसे हुआ? स्त्री ने उत्तर दिया—घर तो मेरा यहीं है। सेठ जी का मुख पुन: मधुरता का चित्र बना। वे बोले—अच्छा, तो मकान आपका इसी शहर में है? तो आपने माया-जंजाल को त्याग दिया? यह तो मैं पहले ही समझ गया था। ऐसी पवित्र आत्माऍं संसार में बहुत थोड़ी हैं। ऐसी देवियों के दर्शन दुर्लभ होते हैं। आपने मुझे दर्शन दिया, बड़ी कृपा की। मैं इस योग्य नहीं, जो आप-जैसी विदुषियों की कुछ सेवा कर सकूँ? किंतु जो काम मेरे योग्य हो—जो कुछ मेरे किए हो सकता हो—उसे करने के लिए मैं सब भॉँति से तैयार हूँ। यहॉँ सेठ-साहूकारों ने मुझे बहुत बदनाम कर रखा है, मैं सबकी ऑंखों में खटकता हूँ। उसका कारण सिवा इसके और कुछ नहीं कि जहॉँ वे लोग लाभ का ध्यान रखते हैं, वहॉँ मैं भलाई पर रखता हूँ। यदि कोई बड़ी अवस्था का वृद्ध मनुष्य मुझसे कुछ कहने-सुनने के लिए आता है, तो विश्वास मानों, मुझसे उसका वचन टाला नहीं जाता। कुछ बुढ़ापे का विचार; कुछ उसके दिल टूट जाने का डर; कुछ यह ख्याल कि कहीं यह विश्वासघातियों के फंदे में न फंस जाय, मुझे उसकी इच्छाओं की पूर्ति के लिए विवश कर देता है। मेरा यह सिद्धान्त है कि अच्छी जायदाद और कम ब्याज। किंतु इस प्रकार बातें आपके सामने करना व्यर्थ है। आप से तो घर का मामला है। मेरे योग्य जो कुछ काम हो, उसके लिए मैं सिर ऑंखों से तैयार हूँ।
    वृद्ध स्त्री—मेरा काम आप ही से हो सकता है।
    सेठ जी—(प्रसन्न हो कर) बहुत अच्छा; आज्ञा दो।
    स्त्री—मैं आपके सामने भिखारिन बन कर आयी हूँ। आपको छोड़कर कोई मेरा सवाल पूरा नहीं कर सकता।
    सेठ जी—कहिए, कहिए।
    स्त्री—आप रामरक्षा को छोड़ दीजिए।
    सेठ जी के मुख का रंग उतर गया। सारे हवाई किले जो अभी-अभी तैयार हुए थे, गिर पड़े। वे बोले—उसने मेरी बहुत हानि की है। उसका घमंड तोड़ डालूँगा, तब छोड़ूँगा।
    स्त्री—तो क्या कुछ मेरे बुढ़ापे का, मेरे हाथ फैलाने का, कुछ अपनी बड़ाई का विचार न करोगे? बेटा, ममता बुरी होती है। संसार से नाता टूट जाय; धन जाय; धर्म जाय, किंतु लड़के का स्नेह हृदय से नहीं जाता। संतोष सब कुछ कर सकता है। किंतु बेटे का प्रेम मॉँ के हृदय से नहीं निकल सकता। इस पर हाकिम का, राजा का, यहॉँ तक कि ईश्वर का भी बस नहीं है। तुम मुझ पर तरस खाओ। मेरे लड़के की जान छोड़ दो, तुम्हें बड़ा यश मिलेगा। मैं जब तक जीऊँगी, तुम्हें आशीर्वाद देती रहूँगी।
    सेठ जी का हृदय कुछ पसीजा। पत्थर की तह में पानी रहता है; किंतु तत्काल ही उन्हें मिसेस रामरक्षा के पत्र का ध्यान आ गया। वे बोले—मुझे रामरक्षा से कोई उतनी शत्रुता नहीं थी, यदि उन्होंने मुझे न छेड़ा होता, तो मैं न बोलता। आपके कहने से मैं अब भी उनका अपराध क्षमा कर सकता हूँ! परन्तु उसकी बीबी साहबा ने जो पत्र मेरे पास भेजा है, उसे देखकर शरीर में आग लग जाती है। दिखाउँ आपको! रामरक्षा की मॉँ ने पत्र ले कर पढ़ा तो उनकी ऑंखों में ऑंसू भर आये। वे बोलीं—बेटा, उस स्त्री ने मुझे बहुत दु:ख दिया है। उसने मुझे देश से निकाल दिया। उसका मिजाज और जबान उसके वश में नहीं; किंतु इस समय उसने जो गर्व दिखाया है; उसका तुम्हें ख्याल नहीं करना चाहिए। तुम इसे भुला दो। तुम्हारा देश-देश में नाम है। यह नेकी तुम्हारे नाक को और भी फैला देगी। मैं तुमसे प्रण करती हूँ कि सारा समाचार रामरक्षा से लिखवा कर किसी अच्छे समाचार-पत्र में छपवा दूँगी। रामरक्षा मेरा कहना नहीं टालेगा। तुम्हारे इस उपकार को वह कभी न भूलेगा। जिस समय ये समाचार संवादपत्रों में छपेंगे, उस समय हजारों मनुष्यों को तुम्हारे दर्शन की अभिलाषा होगी। सरकार में तुम्हारी बड़ाई होगी और मैं सच्चे हृदय से कहती हूँ कि शीघ्र ही तुम्हें कोई न कोई पदवी मिल जायगी। रामरक्षा की अँगरेजों से बहुत मित्रता है, वे उसकी बात कभी न टालेंगे।
    सेठ जी के हृदय में गुदगुदी पैदा हो गयी। यदि इस व्यवहार में वह पवित्र और माननीय स्थान प्राप्त हो जाय—जिसके लिए हजारों खर्च किये, हजारों डालियॉँ दीं, हजारों अनुनय-विनय कीं, हजारों खुशामदें कीं, खानसामों की झिड़कियॉँ सहीं, बँगलों के चक्कर लगाये—तो इस सफलता के लिए ऐसे कई हजार मैं खर्च कर सकता हूँ। नि:संदेह मुझे इस काम में रामरक्षा से बहुत कुछ सहायता मिल सकती है; किंतु इन विचारों को प्रकट करने से क्या लाभ? उन्होंने कहा—माता, मुझे नाम-नमूद की बहुत चाह नहीं हैं। बड़ों ने कहा है—नेकी कर दरियां में डाल। मुझे तो आपकी बात का ख्याल है। पदवी मिले तो लेने से इनकार नहीं; न मिले तो तृष्णा नहीं, परंतु यह तो बताइए कि मेरे रुपयों का क्या प्रबंध होगा? आपको मालूम होगा कि मेरे दस हजार रुपये आते हैं।
    रामरक्षा की मॉँ ने कहा—तुम्हारे रुपये की जमानत में करती हूँ। यह देखों, बंगाल-बैंक की पास बुक है। उसमें मेरा दस हजार रुपया जमा है। उस रुपये से तुम रामरक्षा को कोई व्यवसाय करा दो। तुम उस दुकान के मालिक रहोगे, रामरक्षा को उसका मैनेजर बना देना। जब तक तुम्हारे कहे पर चले, निभाना; नहीं तो दूकान तुम्हारी है। मुझे उसमें से कुछ नहीं चाहिए। मेरी खोज-खबर लेनेवाला ईश्वर है। रामरक्षा अच्छी तरह रहे, इससे अधिक मुझे और न चाहिए। यह कहकर पास-बुक सेठ जी को दे दी। मॉँ के इस अथाह प्रेम ने सेठ जी को विह्वल कर दिया। पानी उबल पड़ा, और पत्थर के नीचे ढँक गया। ऐसे पवित्र दृश्य देखने के लिए जीवन में कम अवसर मिलते हैं। सेठ जी के हृदय में परोपकार की एक लहर-सी उठी; उनकी ऑंखें डबडबा आयीं। जिस प्रकार पानी के बहाव से कभी-कभी बॉँध टूट जाता है; उसी प्रकार परोपकार की इस उमंग ने स्वार्थ और माया के बॉँध को तोड़ दिया। वे पास-बुक वृद्ध स्त्री को वापस देकर बोले—माता, यह अपनी किताब लो। मुझे अब अधिक लज्जित न करो। यह देखो, रामरक्षा का नाम बही से उड़ा देता हूँ। मुझे कुछ नहीं चाहिए, मैंने अपना सब कुछ पा लिया। आज तुम्हारा रामरक्षा तुम को मिल जायगा।
    इस घटना के दो वर्ष उपरांत टाउनहाल में फिर एक बड़ा जलसा हुआ। बैंड बज रहा था, झंडियॉँ और ध्वजाऍं वायु-मंडल में लहरा रही थीं। नगर के सभी माननीय पुरुष उपस्थित थे। लैंडो, फिटन और मोटरों से सारा हाता भरा हुआ था। एकाएक मुश्ती घोड़ों की एक फिटन ने हाते में प्रवेश किया। सेठ गिरधारीलाल बहुमूल्य वस्त्रों से सजे हुए उसमें से उतरे। उनके साथ एक फैशनेबुल नवयुवक अंग्रेजी सूट पहने मुस्कराता हुआ उतरा। ये मिस्टर रामरक्षा थे। वे अब सेठ जी की एक खास दुकान का मैनेजर हैं। केवल मैनेजर ही नहीं, किंतु उन्हें मैंनेजिंग प्रोप्राइटर समझना चाहिए। दिल्ली-दरबार में सेठ जी को राबहादुर का पद मिला है। आज डिस्ट्रिक्ट मैजिस्ट्रेट नियमानुसार इसकी घोषणा करेंगे और सूचित करेंगे कि नगर के माननीय पुरुषों की ओर से सेठ जी को धन्यवाद देने के लिए बैठक हुई है। सेठ जी की ओर से धन्यवाद का वक्तव्य रामरक्षा करेंगे। जिल लोगों ने उनकी वक्तृताऍं सुनी हैं, वे बहुत उत्सुकता से उस अवसर की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे हैं।
    बैठक समाप्त होने पर सेठ जी रामरक्षा के साथ अपने भवन पर पहुँचे, तो मालूम हुआ कि आज वही वृद्धा उनसे फिर मिलने आयी है। सेठ जी दौड़कर रामरक्षा की मॉँ के चरणों से लिपट गये। उनका हृदय इस समय नदी की भॉँति उमड़ा हुआ था।
    ‘रामरक्षा ऐंड फ्रेडस’ नामक चीनी बनाने का कारखाना बहुत उन्नति पर हैं। रामरक्षा अब भी उसी ठाट-बाट से जीवन व्यतीत कर रहे हैं; किंतु पार्टियॉँ कम देते हैं और दिन-भर में तीन से अधिक सूट नहीं बदलते। वे अब उस पत्र को, जो उनकी स्त्री ने सेठ जी को लिखा था, संसार की एक बहुत अमूल्य वस्तु समझते हैं और मिसेज रामरक्षा को भी अब सेठ जी के नाम को मिटाने की अधिक चाह नहीं है। क्योंकि अभी हाल में जब लड़का पैदा हुआ था, मिसेज रामरक्षा ने अपना सुवर्ण-कंकण धाय को उपहार दिया था मनों मिठाई बॉँटी थी।
    यह सब हो गया; किंतु वह बात, जो अब होनी चाहिए थी, न हुई। रामरक्षा की मॉँ अब भी अयोध्या में रहती हैं और अपनी पुत्रवधू की सूरत नहीं देखना चाहतीं।

----------


## Rajeev

मंत्र

संध्या का समय था। डाक्टर चड्ढा गोल्फ खेलने के लिए तैयार हो रहे थे। मोटर द्वार के सामने खड़ी थी कि दो कहार एक डोली लिये आते दिखायी दिये। डोली के पीछे एक बूढ़ा लाठी टेकता चला आता था। डोली औषाधालय के सामने आकर रूक गयी। बूढ़े ने धीरे-धीरे आकर द्वार पर पड़ी हुई चिक से झॉँका। ऐसी साफ-सुथरी जमीन पर पैर रखते हुए भय हो रहा था कि कोई घुड़क न बैठे। डाक्टर साहब को खड़े देख कर भी उसे कुछ कहने का साहस न हुआ।
    डाक्टर साहब ने चिक के अंदर से गरज कर कहा—कौन है? क्या चाहता है?
    डाक्टर साहब ने हाथ जोड़कर कहा— हुजूर बड़ा गरीब आदमी हूँ। मेरा लड़का कई दिन से.......
    डाक्टर साहब ने सिगार जला कर कहा—कल सबेरे आओ, कल सबेरे, हम इस वक्त मरीजों को नहीं देखते।
    बूढ़े ने घुटने टेक कर जमीन पर सिर रख दिया और बोला—दुहाई है सरकार की, लड़का मर जायगा! हुजूर, चार दिन से ऑंखें नहीं.......
    डाक्टर चड्ढा ने कलाई पर नजर डाली। केवल दस मिनट समय और बाकी था। गोल्फ-स्टिक खूँटी से उतारने हुए बोले—कल सबेरे आओ, कल सबेरे; यह हमारे खेलने का समय है।
    बूढ़े ने पगड़ी उतार कर चौखट पर रख दी और रो कर बोला—हूजुर, एक निगाह देख लें। बस, एक निगाह! लड़का हाथ से चला जायगा हुजूर, सात लड़कों में यही एक बच रहा है, हुजूर। हम दोनों आदमी रो-रोकर मर जायेंगे, सरकार! आपकी बढ़ती होय, दीनबंधु!
    ऐसे उजड़ड देहाती यहॉँ प्राय: रोज आया करते थे। डाक्टर साहब उनके स्वभाव से खूब परिचित थे। कोई कितना ही कुछ कहे; पर वे अपनी ही रट लगाते जायँगे। किसी की सुनेंगे नहीं। धीरे से चिक उठाई और बाहर निकल कर मोटर की तरफ चले। बूढ़ा यह कहता हुआ उनके पीछे दौड़ा—सरकार, बड़ा धरम होगा। हुजूर, दया कीजिए, बड़ा दीन-दुखी हूँ; संसार में कोई और नहीं है, बाबू जी!
    मगर डाक्टर साहब ने उसकी ओर मुँह फेर कर देखा तक नहीं। मोटर पर बैठ कर बोले—कल सबेरे आना।
    मोटर चली गयी। बूढ़ा कई मिनट तक मूर्ति की भॉँति निश्चल खड़ा रहा। संसार में ऐसे मनुष्य भी होते हैं, जो अपने आमोद-प्रमोद के आगे किसी की जान की भी परवाह नहीं करते, शायद इसका उसे अब भी विश्वास न आता था। सभ्य संसार इतना निर्मम, इतना कठोर है, इसका ऐसा मर्मभेदी अनुभव अब तक न हुआ था। वह उन पुराने जमाने की जीवों में था, जो लगी हुई आग को बुझाने, मुर्दे को कंधा देने, किसी के छप्पर को उठाने और किसी कलह को शांत करने के लिए सदैव तैयार रहते थे। जब तक बूढ़े को मोटर दिखायी दी, वह खड़ा टकटकी लागाये उस ओर ताकता रहा। शायद उसे अब भी डाक्टर साहब के लौट आने की आशा थी। फिर उसने कहारों से डोली उठाने को कहा। डोली जिधर से आयी थी, उधर ही चली गयी। चारों ओर से निराश हो कर वह डाक्टर चड्ढा के पास आया था। इनकी बड़ी तारीफ सुनी थी। यहॉँ से निराश हो कर फिर वह किसी दूसरे डाक्टर के पास न गया। किस्मत ठोक ली!
    उसी रात उसका हँसता-खेलता सात साल का बालक अपनी बाल-लीला समाप्त करके इस संसार से सिधार गया। बूढ़े मॉँ-बाप के जीवन का यही एक आधार था। इसी का मुँह देख कर जीते थे। इस दीपक के बुझते ही जीवन की अँधेरी रात भॉँय-भॉँय करने लगी। बुढ़ापे की विशाल ममता टूटे हुए हृदय से निकल कर अंधकार आर्त्त-स्वर से रोने लगी।

----------


## Rajeev

2

ई साल गुजर गये। डाक्टर चड़ढा ने खूब यश और धन कमाया; लेकिन इसके साथ ही अपने स्वास्थ्य की रक्षा भी की, जो एक साधारण बात थी। यह उनके नियमित जीवन का आर्शीवाद था कि पचास वर्ष की अवस्था में उनकी चुस्ती और फुर्ती युवकों को भी लज्जित करती थी। उनके हरएक काम का समय नियत था, इस नियम से वह जौ-भर भी न टलते थे। बहुधा लोग स्वास्थ्य के नियमों का पालन उस समय करते हैं, जब रोगी हो जाते हें। डाक्टर चड्ढा उपचार और संयम का रहस्य खूब समझते थे। उनकी संतान-संध्या भी इसी नियम के अधीन थी। उनके केवल दो बच्चे हुए, एक लड़का और एक लड़की। तीसरी संतान न हुई, इसीलिए श्रीमती चड्ढा भी अभी जवान मालूम होती थीं। लड़की का तो विवाह हो चुका था। लड़का कालेज में पढ़ता था। वही माता-पिता के जीवन का आधार था। शील और विनय का पुतला, बड़ा ही रसिक, बड़ा ही उदार, विद्यालय का गौरव, युवक-समाज की शोभा। मुखमंडल से तेज की छटा-सी निकलती थी। आज उसकी बीसवीं सालगिरह थी।
    संध्या का समय था। हरी-हरी घास पर कुर्सियॉँ बिछी हुई थी। शहर के रईस और हुक्काम एक तरफ, कालेज के छात्र दूसरी तरफ बैठे भोजन कर रहे थे। बिजली के प्रकाश से सारा मैदान जगमगा रहा था। आमोद-प्रमोद का सामान भी जमा था। छोटा-सा प्रहसन खेलने की तैयारी थी। प्रहसन स्वयं कैलाशनाथ ने लिखा था। वही मुख्य एक्टर भी था। इस समय वह एक रेशमी कमीज पहने, नंगे सिर, नंगे पॉँव, इधर से उधर मित्रों  की आव भगत में लगा हुआ था। कोई पुकारता—कैलाश, जरा इधर आना; कोई उधर से बुलाता—कैलाश, क्या उधर ही रहोगे? सभी उसे छोड़ते थे, चुहलें करते थे, बेचारे को जरा दम मारने का अवकाश न मिलता था। सहसा एक रमणी ने उसके पास आकर पूछा—क्यों कैलाश, तुम्हारे सॉँप कहॉँ हैं? जरा मुझे दिखा दो।
    कैलाश ने उससे हाथ मिला कर कहा—मृणालिनी, इस वक्त क्षमा करो, कल दिखा दूगॉँ।
    मृणालिनी ने आग्रह किया—जी नहीं, तुम्हें दिखाना पड़ेगा, मै आज नहीं मानने की। तुम रोज ‘कल-कल’ करते हो।
    मृणालिनी और कैलाश दोनों सहपाठी थे ओर एक-दूसरे के प्रेम में पगे हुए। कैलाश को सॉँपों के पालने, खेलाने और नचाने का शौक था। तरह-तरह के सॉँप पाल रखे थे। उनके स्वभाव और चरित्र की परीक्षा करता रहता था। थोड़े दिन हुए, उसने विद्यालय में ‘सॉँपों’ पर एक मार्के का व्याख्यान दिया था। सॉँपों को नचा कर दिखाया भी था! प्राणिशास्त्र के बड़े-बड़े पंडित भी यह व्याख्यान सुन कर दंग रह गये थे! यह विद्या उसने एक बड़े सँपेरे से सीखी थी। साँपों की जड़ी-बूटियॉँ जमा करने का उसे मरज था। इतना पता भर मिल जाय कि किसी व्यक्ति के पास कोई अच्छी जड़ी है, फिर उसे चैन न आता था। उसे लेकर ही छोड़ता था। यही व्यसन था। इस पर हजारों रूपये फूँक चुका था। मृणालिनी कई बार आ चुकी थी; पर कभी सॉँपों को देखने के लिए इतनी उत्सुक न हुई थी। कह नहीं सकते, आज उसकी उत्सुकता सचमुच जाग गयी थी, या वह कैलाश पर उपने अधिकार का प्रदर्शन करना चाहती थी; पर उसका आग्रह बेमौका था। उस कोठरी में कितनी भीड़ लग जायगी, भीड़ को देख कर सॉँप कितने चौकेंगें और रात के समय उन्हें छेड़ा जाना कितना बुरा लगेगा, इन बातों का उसे जरा भी ध्यान न आया।
    कैलाश ने कहा—नहीं, कल जरूर दिखा दूँगा। इस वक्त अच्छी तरह दिखा भी तो न सकूँगा, कमरे में तिल रखने को भी जगह न मिलेगी।
    एक महाशय ने छेड़ कर कहा—दिखा क्यों नहीं देते, जरा-सी बात के लिए इतना टाल-मटोल कर रहे हो? मिस गोविंद, हर्गिज न मानना। देखें कैसे नहीं दिखाते!
    दूसरे महाशय ने और रद्दा चढ़ाया—मिस गोविंद इतनी सीधी और भोली हैं, तभी आप इतना मिजाज करते हैं; दूसरे सुंदरी होती, तो इसी बात पर बिगड़ खड़ी होती।
    तीसरे साहब ने मजाक उड़ाया—अजी बोलना छोड़ देती। भला, कोई बात है! इस पर आपका दावा है कि मृणालिनी के लिए जान हाजिर है।
    मृणालिनी ने देखा कि ये शोहदे उसे रंग पर चढ़ा रहे हैं, तो बोली—आप लोग मेरी वकालत न करें, मैं खुद अपनी वकालत कर लूँगी। मैं इस वक्त सॉँपों का तमाशा नहीं देखना चाहती। चलो, छुट्टी हुई।
    इस पर मित्रों ने ठट्टा लगाया। एक साहब बोले—देखना तो आप सब कुछ चाहें, पर दिखाये भी तो?
    कैलाश को मृणालिनी की झेंपी हुई सूरत को देखकर मालूम हुआ कि इस वक्त उनका इनकार वास्तव में उसे बुरा लगा है। ज्योंही प्रीति-भोज समाप्त हुआ और गाना शुरू हुआ, उसने मृणालिनी और अन्य मित्रों को सॉँपों के दरबे के सामने ले जाकर महुअर बजाना शुरू किया। फिर एक-एक खाना खोलकर एक-एक सॉँप को निकालने लगा। वाह! क्या कमाल था! ऐसा जान पड़ता था कि वे कीड़े उसकी एक-एक बात, उसके मन का एक-एक भाव समझते हैं। किसी को उठा लिया, किसी को गरदन में डाल लिया, किसी को हाथ में लपेट लिया। मृणालिनी बार-बार मना करती कि इन्हें गर्दन में न डालों, दूर ही से दिखा दो। बस, जरा नचा दो। कैलाश की गरदन में सॉँपों को लिपटते देख कर उसकी जान निकली जाती थी। पछता रही थी कि मैंने व्यर्थ ही इनसे सॉँप दिखाने को कहा; मगर कैलाश एक न सुनता था। प्रेमिका के सम्मुख अपने सर्प-कला-प्रदर्शन का ऐसा अवसर पाकर वह कब चूकता! एक मित्र ने टीका की—दॉँत तोड़ डाले होंगे।
    कैलाश हँसकर बोला—दॉँत तोड़ डालना मदारियों का काम है। किसी के दॉँत नहीं तोड़ गये। कहिए तो दिखा दूँ? कह कर उसने एक काले सॉँप को पकड़ लिया और बोला—‘मेरे पास इससे बड़ा और जहरीला सॉँप दूसरा नहीं है, अगर किसी को काट ले, तो आदमी आनन-फानन में मर जाय। लहर भी न आये। इसके काटे पर मन्त्र नहीं। इसके दॉँत दिखा दूँ?’
    मृणालिनी ने उसका हाथ पकड़कर कहा—नहीं-नहीं, कैलाश, ईश्वर के लिए इसे छोड़ दो। तुम्हारे पैरों पड़ती हूँ।
    इस पर एक-दूसरे मित्र बोले—मुझे तो विश्वास नहीं आता, लेकिन तुम कहते हो, तो मान लूँगा।

----------


## Rajeev

2 (2)

कैलाश ने सॉँप की गरदन पकड़कर कहा—नहीं साहब, आप ऑंखों से देख कर मानिए। दॉँत तोड़कर वश में किया, तो क्या। सॉँप बड़ा समझदार होता हैं! अगर उसे विश्वास हो जाय कि इस आदमी से मुझे कोई हानि न पहुँचेगी, तो वह उसे हर्गिज न काटेगा।
    मृणालिनी ने जब देखा कि कैलाश पर इस वक्त भूत सवार है, तो उसने यह तमाशा न करने के विचार से कहा—अच्छा भाई, अब यहॉँ से चलो। देखा, गाना शुरू हो गया है। आज मैं भी कोई चीज सुनाऊँगी। यह कहते हुए उसने कैलाश का कंधा पकड़ कर चलने का इशारा किया और कमरे से निकल गयी; मगर कैलाश विरोधियों का शंका-समाधान करके ही दम लेना चाहता था। उसने सॉँप की गरदन पकड़ कर जोर से दबायी, इतनी जोर से इबायी कि उसका मुँह लाल हो गया, देह की सारी नसें तन गयीं। सॉँप ने अब तक उसके हाथों ऐसा व्यवहार न देखा था। उसकी समझ में न आता था कि यह मुझसे क्या चाहते हें। उसे शायद भ्रम हुआ कि मुझे मार डालना चाहते हैं, अतएव वह आत्मरक्षा के लिए तैयार हो गया।
    कैलाश ने उसकी गर्दन खूब दबा कर मुँह खोल दिया और उसके जहरीले दॉँत दिखाते हुए बोला—जिन सज्जनों को शक हो, आकर देख लें। आया विश्वास या अब भी कुछ शक है? मित्रों ने आकर उसके दॉँत देखें और चकित हो गये। प्रत्यक्ष प्रमाण के सामने सन्देह को स्थान कहॉँ। मित्रों का शंका-निवारण करके कैलाश ने सॉँप की गर्दन ढीली कर दी और उसे जमीन पर रखना चाहा, पर वह काला गेहूँवन क्रोध से पागल हो रहा था। गर्दन नरम पड़ते ही उसने सिर उठा कर कैलाश की उँगली में जोर से काटा और वहॉँ से भागा। कैलाश की ऊँगली से टप-टप खून टपकने लगा। उसने जोर से उँगली दबा ली और उपने कमरे की तरफ दौड़ा। वहॉँ मेज की दराज में एक जड़ी रखी हुई थी, जिसे पीस कर लगा देने से घतक विष भी रफू हो जाता था। मित्रों में हलचल पड़ गई। बाहर महफिल में भी खबर हुई। डाक्टर साहब घबरा कर दौड़े। फौरन उँगली की जड़ कस कर बॉँधी गयी और जड़ी पीसने के लिए दी गयी। डाक्टर साहब जड़ी के कायल न थे। वह उँगली का डसा भाग नश्तर से काट देना चाहते, मगर कैलाश को जड़ी पर पूर्ण विश्वास था। मृणालिनी प्यानों पर बैठी हुई थी। यह खबर सुनते ही दौड़ी, और कैलाश की उँगली से टपकते हुए खून को रूमाल से पोंछने लगी। जड़ी पीसी जाने लगी; पर उसी एक मिनट में कैलाश की ऑंखें झपकने लगीं, ओठों पर पीलापन दौड़ने लगा। यहॉँ तक कि वह खड़ा न रह सका। फर्श पर बैठ गया। सारे मेहमान कमरे में जमा हो गए। कोई कुछ कहता था। कोई कुछ। इतने में जड़ी पीसकर आ गयी। मृणालिनी ने उँगली पर लेप किया। एक मिनट और बीता। कैलाश की ऑंखें बन्द हो गयीं। वह लेट गया और हाथ से पंखा झलने का इशारा किया। मॉँ ने दौड़कर उसका सिर गोद में रख लिया और बिजली का टेबुल-फैन लगा दिया।
    डाक्टर साहब ने झुक कर पूछा कैलाश, कैसी तबीयत है? कैलाश ने धीरे से हाथ उठा लिए; पर कुछ बोल न सका। मृणालिनी ने करूण स्वर में कहा—क्या जड़ी कुछ असर न करेंगी? डाक्टर साहब ने सिर पकड़ कर कहा—क्या बतलाऊँ, मैं इसकी बातों में आ गया। अब तो नश्तर से भी कुछ फायदा न होगा।
    आध घंटे तक यही हाल रहा। कैलाश की दशा प्रतिक्षण बिगड़ती जाती थी। यहॉँ तक कि उसकी ऑंखें पथरा गयी, हाथ-पॉँव ठंडे पड़ गये, मुख की कांति मलिन पड़ गयी, नाड़ी का कहीं पता नहीं। मौत के सारे लक्षण दिखायी देने लगे। घर में कुहराम मच गया। मृणालिनी एक ओर सिर पीटने लगी; मॉँ अलग पछाड़े खाने लगी। डाक्टर चड्ढा को मित्रों ने पकड़ लिया, नहीं तो वह नश्तर अपनी गर्दन पर मार लेते।
    एक महाशय बोले—कोई मंत्र झाड़ने वाला मिले, तो सम्भव है, अब भी जान बच जाय।
    एक मुसलमान सज्जन ने इसका समर्थन किया—अरे साहब कब्र में पड़ी हुई लाशें जिन्दा हो गयी हैं। ऐसे-ऐसे बाकमाल पड़े हुए हैं।
डाक्टर चड्ढा बोले—मेरी अक्ल पर पत्थर पड़ गया था कि इसकी बातों में आ गया। नश्तर लगा देता, तो यह नौबत ही क्यों आती। बार-बार समझाता रहा कि बेटा, सॉँप न पालो, मगर कौन सुनता था! बुलाइए, किसी झाड़-फूँक करने वाले ही को बुलाइए। मेरा सब कुछ ले ले, मैं अपनी सारी जायदाद उसके पैरों पर रख दूँगा। लँगोटी बॉँध कर घर से निकल जाऊँगा; मगर मेरा कैलाश, मेरा प्यारा कैलाश उठ बैठे। ईश्वर के लिए किसी को बुलवाइए।
    एक महाशय का किसी झाड़ने वाले से परिचय था। वह दौड़कर उसे बुला लाये; मगर कैलाश की सूरत देखकर उसे मंत्र चलाने की हिम्मत न पड़ी। बोला—अब क्या हो सकता है, सरकार? जो कुछ होना था, हो चुका?
    अरे मूर्ख, यह क्यों नही कहता कि जो कुछ न होना था, वह कहॉँ हुआ? मॉँ-बाप ने बेटे का सेहरा कहॉँ देखा? मृणालिनी का कामना-तरू क्या पल्लव और पुष्प से रंजित हो उठा? मन के वह स्वर्ण-स्वप्न जिनसे जीवन आनंद का स्रोत बना हुआ था, क्या पूरे हो गये? जीवन के नृत्यमय तारिका-मंडित सागर में आमोद की बहार लूटते हुए क्या उनकी नौका जलमग्न नहीं हो गयी? जो न होना था, वह हो गया।
    वही हरा-भरा मैदान था, वही सुनहरी चॉँदनी एक नि:शब्द संगीत की भॉँति प्रकृति पर छायी हुई थी; वही मित्र-समाज था। वही मनोरंजन के सामान थे। मगर जहाँ हास्य की ध्वनि थी, वहॉँ करूण क्रन्दन और अश्रु-प्रवाह था।

----------


## Rajeev

3

शहर से कई मील दूर एक छोट-से घर में एक बूढ़ा और बुढ़िया अगीठी के सामने बैठे जाड़े की रात काट रहे थे। बूढ़ा नारियल पीता था और बीच-बीच में खॉँसता था। बुढ़िया दोनों घुटनियों में सिर डाले आग की ओर ताक रही थी। एक मिट्टी के तेल की कुप्पी ताक पर जल रही थी। घर में न चारपाई थी, न बिछौना। एक किनारे थोड़ी-सी पुआल पड़ी हुई थी। इसी कोठरी में एक चूल्हा था। बुढ़िया दिन-भर उपले और सूखी लकड़ियॉँ बटोरती थी। बूढ़ा रस्सी बट कर बाजार में बेच आता था। यही उनकी जीविका थी। उन्हें न किसी ने रोते देखा, न हँसते। उनका सारा समय जीवित रहने में कट जाता था। मौत द्वार पर खड़ी थी, रोने या हँसने की कहॉँ फुरसत! बुढ़िया ने पूछा—कल के लिए सन तो है नहीं, काम क्या करोंगे?
    ‘जा कर झगडू साह से दस सेर सन उधार लाऊँगा?’
    ‘उसके पहले के पैसे तो दिये ही नहीं, और उधार कैसे देगा?’
    ‘न देगा न सही। घास तो कहीं नहीं गयी। दोपहर तक क्या दो आने की भी न काटूँगा?’
    इतने में एक आदमी ने द्वार पर आवाज दी—भगत, भगत, क्या सो गये? जरा किवाड़ खोलो।
    भगत ने उठकर किवाड़ खोल दिये। एक आदमी ने अन्दर आकर कहा—कुछ सुना, डाक्टर चड्ढा बाबू के लड़के को सॉँप ने काट लिया।
    भगत ने चौंक कर कहा—चड्ढा बाबू के लड़के को! वही चड्ढा बाबू हैं न, जो छावनी में बँगले में रहते हैं?
    ‘हॉँ-हॉँ वही। शहर में हल्ला मचा हुआ है। जाते हो तो जाओं, आदमी बन जाओंगे।‘
    बूढ़े ने कठोर भाव से सिर हिला कर कहा—मैं नहीं जाता! मेरी बला जाय! वही चड्ढा है। खूब जानता हूँ। भैया लेकर उन्हीं के पास गया था। खेलने जा रहे थे। पैरों पर गिर पड़ा कि एक नजर देख लीजिए; मगर सीधे मुँह से बात तक न की। भगवान बैठे सुन रहे थे। अब जान पड़ेगा कि बेटे का गम कैसा होता है। कई लड़के हैं।
    ‘नहीं जी, यही तो एक लड़का था। सुना है, सबने जवाब दे दिया है।‘
    ‘भगवान बड़ा कारसाज है। उस बखत मेरी ऑंखें से ऑंसू निकल पड़े थे, पर उन्हें तनिक भी दया न आयी थी। मैं तो उनके द्वार पर होता, तो भी बात न पूछता।‘
    ‘तो न जाओगे? हमने जो सुना था, सो कह दिया।‘
    ‘अच्छा किया—अच्छा किया। कलेजा ठंडा हो गया, ऑंखें ठंडी हो गयीं। लड़का भी ठंडा हो गया होगा! तुम जाओ। आज चैन की नींद सोऊँगा। (बुढ़िया से) जरा तम्बाकू ले ले! एक चिलम और पीऊँगा। अब मालूम होगा लाला को! सारी साहबी निकल जायगी, हमारा क्या बिगड़ा। लड़के के मर जाने से कुछ राज तो नहीं चला गया? जहॉँ छ: बच्चे गये थे, वहॉँ एक और चला गया, तुम्हारा तो राज सुना हो जायगा। उसी के वास्ते सबका गला दबा-दबा कर जोड़ा था न। अब क्या करोंगे? एक बार देखने जाऊँगा; पर कुछ दिन बाद मिजाज का हाल पूछूँगा।‘
    आदमी चला गया। भगत ने किवाड़ बन्द कर लिये, तब चिलम पर तम्बाखू रख कर पीने लगा।
    बुढ़िया ने कहा—इतनी रात गए जाड़े-पाले में कौन जायगा?
    ‘अरे, दोपहर ही होता तो मैं न जाता। सवारी दरवाजे पर लेने आती, तो भी न जाता। भूल नहीं गया हूँ। पन्ना की सूरत ऑंखों में फिर रही है। इस निर्दयी ने उसे एक नजर देखा तक नहीं। क्या मैं न जानता था कि वह न बचेगा? खूब जानता था। चड्ढा भगवान नहीं थे, कि उनके एक निगाहदेख लेने से अमृत बरस जाता। नहीं, खाली मन की दौड़ थी। अब किसी दिन जाऊँगा और कहूँगा—क्यों साहब, कहिए, क्या रंग है? दुनिया बुरा कहेगी, कहे; कोई परवाह नहीं। छोटे आदमियों में तो सब ऐव हें। बड़ो में कोई ऐब नहीं होता, देवता होते हैं।‘
    भगत के लिए यह जीवन में पहला अवसर था कि ऐसा समाचार पा कर वह बैठा रह गया हो। अस्सी वर्ष के जीवन में ऐसा कभी न हुआ था कि सॉँप की खबर पाकर वह दौड़ न गया हो। माघ-पूस की अँधेरी रात, चैत-बैसाख की धूप और लू, सावन-भादों की चढ़ी हुई नदी और नाले, किसी की उसने कभी परवाह न की। वह तुरन्त घर से निकल पड़ता था—नि:स्वार्थ, निष्काम! लेन-देन का विचार कभी दिल में आया नहीं। यह सा काम ही न था। जान का मूल्य कोन दे सकता है? यह एक पुण्य-कार्य था। सैकड़ों निराशों को उसके मंत्रों ने जीवन-दान दे दिया था; पर आप वह घर से कदम नहीं निकाल सका। यह खबर सुन कर सोने जा रहा है।
    बुढ़िया ने कहा—तमाखू अँगीठी के पास रखी हुई है। उसके भी आज ढाई पैसे हो गये। देती ही न थी।
    बुढ़िया यह कह कर लेटी। बूढ़े ने कुप्पी बुझायी, कुछ देर खड़ा रहा, फिर बैठ गया। अन्त को लेट गया; पर यह खबर उसके हृदय पर बोझे की भॉँति रखी हुई थी। उसे मालूम हो रहा था, उसकी कोई चीज खो गयी है, जैसे सारे कपड़े गीले हो गये है या पैरों में कीचड़ लगा हुआ है, जैसे कोई उसके मन में बैठा हुआ उसे घर से लिकालने के लिए कुरेद रहा है। बुढ़िया जरा देर में खर्राटे लेनी लगी। बूढ़े बातें करते-करते सोते है और जरा-सा खटा होते ही जागते हैं। तब भगत उठा, अपनी लकड़ी उठा ली, और धीरे से किवाड़ खोले।
    बुढ़िया ने पूछा—कहॉँ जाते हो?
    ‘कहीं नहीं, देखता था कि कितनी रात है।‘
    ‘अभी बहुत रात है, सो जाओ।‘
    ‘नींद, नहीं आतीं।’
    ‘नींद काहे आवेगी? मन तो चड़ढा के घर पर लगा हुआ है।‘
    ‘चड़ढा ने मेरे साथ कौन-सी नेकी कर दी है, जो वहॉँ जाऊँ? वह आ कर पैरों पड़े, तो भी न जाऊँ।‘
    ‘उठे तो तुम इसी इरादे से ही?’
    ‘नहीं री, ऐसा पागल नहीं हूँ कि जो मुझे कॉँटे बोये, उसके लिए फूल बोता फिरूँ।‘
    बुढ़िया फिर सो गयी। भगत ने किवाड़ लगा दिए और फिर आकर बैठा। पर उसके मन की कुछ ऐसी दशा थी, जो बाजे की आवाज कान में पड़ते ही उपदेश सुनने वालों की होती हैं। ऑंखें चाहे उपेदेशक की ओर हों; पर कान बाजे ही की ओर होते हैं। दिल में भी बापे की ध्वनि गूँजती रहती हे। शर्म के मारे जगह से नहीं उठता। निर्दयी प्रतिघात का भाव भगत के लिए उपदेशक था, पर हृदय उस अभागे युवक की ओर था, जो इस समय मर रहा था, जिसके लिए एक-एक पल का विलम्ब घातक था।
    उसने फिर किवाड़ खोले, इतने धीरे से कि बुढ़िया को खबर भी न हुई। बाहर निकल आया। उसी वक्त गॉँव को चौकीदार गश्त लगा रहा था, बोला—कैसे उठे भगत? आज तो बड़ी सरदी है! कहीं जा रहे हो क्या?
    भगत ने कहा—नहीं जी, जाऊँगा कहॉँ! देखता था, अभी कितनी रात है। भला, के बजे होंगे।
    चौकीदार बोला—एक बजा होगा और क्या, अभी थाने से आ रहा था, तो डाक्टर चड़ढा बाबू के बॅगले पर बड़ी भड़ लगी हुई थी। उनके लड़के का हाल तो तुमने सुना होगा, कीड़े ने छू लियाहै। चाहे मर भी गया हो। तुम चले जाओं तो साइत बच जाय। सुना है, इस हजार तक देने को तैयार हैं।
    भगत—मैं तो न जाऊँ चाहे वह दस लाख भी दें। मुझे दस हजार या दस लाखे लेकर करना क्या हैं? कल मर जाऊँगा, फिर कौन भोगनेवाला बैठा हुआ है।
    चौकीदार चला गया। भगत ने आगे पैर बढ़ाया। जैसे नशे में आदमी की देह अपने काबू में नहीं रहती, पैर कहीं रखता है, पड़ता कहीं है, कहता कुछ हे, जबान से निकलता कुछ है, वही हाल इस समय भगत का था। मन में प्रतिकार था; पर कर्म मन के अधीन न था। जिसने कभी तलवार नहीं चलायी, वह इरादा करने पर भी तलवार नहीं चला सकता। उसके हाथ कॉँपते हैं, उठते ही नहीं।
    भगत लाठी खट-खट करता लपका चला जाता था। चेतना रोकती थी, पर उपचेतना ठेलती थी। सेवक स्वामी पर हावी था।
    आधी राह निकल जाने के बाद सहसा भगत रूक गया। हिंसा ने क्रिया पर विजय पायी—मै यों ही इतनी दूर चला आया। इस जाड़े-पाले में मरने की मुझे क्या पड़ी थी? आराम से सोया क्यों नहीं? नींद न आती, न सही; दो-चार भजन ही गाता। व्यर्थ इतनी दूर दौड़ा आया। चड़ढा का लड़का रहे या मरे, मेरी कला से। मेरे साथ उन्होंने ऐसा कौन-सा सलूक किया था कि मै उनके लिए मरूँ? दुनिया में हजारों मरते हें, हजारों जीते हें। मुझे किसी के मरने-जीने से मतलब!
    मगर उपचेतन ने अब एक दूसर रूप धारण किया, जो हिंसा से बहुत  कुछ मिलता-जुलता था—वह झाड़-फूँक करने नहीं जा रहा है; वह देखेगा, कि लोग क्या कर रहे हें। डाक्टर साहब का रोना-पीटना देखेगा, किस तरह सिर पीटते हें, किस तरह पछाड़े खाते है! वे लोग तो विद्वान होते हैं, सबर कर जाते होंगे! हिंसा-भाव को यों धीरज देता हुआ वह फिर आगे बढ़ा।
    इतने में दो आदमी आते दिखायी दिये। दोनों बाते करते चले आ रहे थे—चड़ढा बाबू का घर उजड़ गया, वही तो एक लड़का था। भगत के कान में यह आवाज पड़ी। उसकी चाल और भी तेज हो गयी। थकान के मारे पॉँव न उठते थे। शिरोभाग इतना बढ़ा जाता था, मानों अब मुँह के बल गिर पड़ेगा। इस तरह वह कोई दस मिनट चला होगा कि डाक्टर साहब का बँगला नजर आया। बिजली की बत्तियॉँ जल रही थीं; मगर सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। रोने-पीटने के आवाज भी न आती थी। भगत का कलेजा धक-धक करने लगा। कहीं मुझे बहुत देर तो नहीं हो गयी? वह दौड़ने लगा। अपनी उम्र में वह इतना तेज कभी न दौड़ा था। बस, यही मालूम होता था, मानो उसके पीछे मोत दौड़ी आ री है।

----------


## Rajeev

4

दो बज गये थे। मेहमान विदा हो गये। रोने वालों में केवल आकाश के तारे रह गये थे। और सभी रो-रो कर थक गये थे। बड़ी उत्सुकता के साथ लोग रह-रह आकाश की ओर देखते थे कि किसी तरह सुहि हो और लाश गंगा की गोद में दी जाय।
    सहसा भगत ने द्वार पर पहुँच कर आवाज दी। डाक्टर साहब समझे, कोई मरीज आया होगा। किसी और दिन उन्होंने उस आदमी को दुत्कार दिया होता; मगर आज बाहर निकल आये। देखा एक बूढ़ा आदमी खड़ा है—कमर झुकी हुई, पोपला मुँह, भौहे तक सफेद हो गयी थीं। लकड़ी के सहारे कॉँप रहा था। बड़ी नम्रता से बोले—क्या है भई, आज तो हमारे ऊपर ऐसी मुसीबत पड़ गयी है कि कुछ कहते नहीं बनता, फिर कभी आना। इधर एक महीना तक तो शायद मै किसी भी मरीज को न देख सकूँगा।
    भगत ने कहा—सुन चुका हूँ बाबू जी, इसीलिए आया हूँ। भैया कहॉँ है? जरा मुझे दिखा दीजिए। भगवान बड़ा कारसाज है, मुरदे को भी जिला सकता है। कौन जाने, अब भी उसे दया आ जाय।
    चड़ढा ने व्यथित स्वर से कहा—चलो, देख लो; मगर तीन-चार घंटे हो गये। जो कुछ होना था, हो चुका। बहुतेर झाड़ने-फँकने वाले देख-देख कर चले गये।
    डाक्टर साहब को आशा तो क्या होती। हॉँ बूढे पर दया आ गयी। अन्दर ले गये। भगत ने लाश को एक मिनट तक देखा। तब मुस्करा कर बोला—अभी कुछ नहीं बिगड़ा है, बाबू जी! यह नारायण चाहेंगे, तो आध घंटे में भैया उठ बैठेगे। आप नाहक दिल छोटा कर रहे है। जरा कहारों से कहिए, पानी तो भरें।
    कहारों ने पानी भर-भर कर कैलाश को नहलाना शुरू कियां पाइप बन्द हो गया था। कहारों की संख्या अधिक न थी, इसलिए मेहमानों ने अहाते के बाहर के कुऍं से पानी भर-भर कर कहानों को दिया, मृणालिनी कलासा लिए पानी ला रही थी। बुढ़ा भगत खड़ा मुस्करा-मुस्करा कर मंत्र पढ़ रहा था, मानो विजय उसके सामने खड़ी है। जब एक बार मंत्र समाप्त  हो जाता, वब वह एक जड़ी कैलाश के सिर पर डाले गये और न-जाने कितनी बार भगत ने मंत्र फूँका। आखिर जब उषा ने अपनी लाल-लाल ऑंखें खोलीं तो केलाश की भी लाल-लाल ऑंखें खुल गयी। एक क्षण में उसने अंगड़ाई ली और पानी पीने को मॉँगा। डाक्टर चड़ढा ने दौड़ कर नारायणी को गले लगा लिया। नारायणी दौड़कर भगत के पैरों पर गिर पड़ी और म़णालिनी कैलाश के सामने ऑंखों में ऑंसू-भरे पूछने लगी—अब कैसी तबियत है!
    एक क्षण् में चारों तरफ खबर फैल गयी। मित्रगण मुबारकवाद देने आने लगे। डाक्टर साहब बड़े श्रद्धा-भाव से हर एक के हसामने भगत का यश गाते फिरते थे। सभी लोग भगत के दर्शनों के लिए उत्सुक हो उठे; मगर अन्दर जा कर देखा, तो भगत का कहीं पता न था। नौकरों ने कहा—अभी तो यहीं बैठे चिलम पी रहे थे। हम लोग तमाखू देने लगे, तो नहीं ली, अपने पास से तमाखू निकाल कर भरी।
    यहॉँ तो भगत की चारों ओर तलाश होने लगी, और भगत लपका हुआ घर चला जा रहा था कि बुढ़िया के उठने से पहले पहुँच जाऊँ!
    जब मेहमान लोग चले गये, तो डाक्टर साहब ने नारायणी से कहा—बुड़ढा न-जाने कहाँ चला गया। एक चिलम तमाखू का भी रवादार न हुआ।
    नारायणी—मैंने तो सोचा था, इसे कोई बड़ी रकम दूँगी।
    चड़ढा—रात को तो मैंने नहीं पहचाना, पर जरा साफ हो जाने पर पहचान गया। एक बार यह एक मरीज को लेकर आया था। मुझे अब याद आता हे कि मै खेलने जा रहा था और मरीज को देखने से इनकार कर दिया था। आप उस दिन की बात याद करके मुझें जितनी ग्लानि हो रही है, उसे प्रकट नहीं कर सकता। मैं उसे अब खोज निकालूँगा और उसके पेरों पर गिर कर अपना अपराध क्षमा कराऊँगा। वह कुछ लेगा नहीं, यह जानता हूँ, उसका जन्म यश की वर्षा करने ही के लिए हुआ है। उसकी सज्जनता ने मुझे ऐसा आदर्श दिखा दिया है, जो अब से जीवनपर्यन्त मेरे सामने रहेगा।

----------


## Rajeev

प्रायश्चित

दफ्तर में जरा देर से आना अफसरों की शान है। जितना ही बड़ा अधिकारी होता है, उत्तरी ही देर में आता है; और उतने ही सबेरे जाता भी है। चपरासी की हाजिरी चौबीसों घंटे की। वह छुट्टी पर भी नहीं जा सकता। अपना एवज देना पड़ता हे। खैर, जब बरेली जिला-बोर्ड़ के हेड क्लर्क बाबू मदारीलाल ग्यारह बजे दफ्तर आये, तब मानो दफ्तर नींद से जाग उठा। चपरासी ने दौड़ कर पैरगाड़ी ली, अरदली ने दौड़कर कमरे की चिक उठा दी और जमादार ने डाक की किश्त मेज जर ला कर रख दी। मदारीलाल ने पहला ही सरकारी लिफाफा खोला था कि उनका रंग फक हो गया। वे कई मिनट तक आश्चर्यान्वित हालत में खड़े रहे, मानो सारी ज्ञानेन्द्रियॉँ शिथिल हो गयी हों। उन पर बड़े-बड़े आघात हो चुके थे; पर इतने बहदवास वे कभी न हुए थे। बात यह थी कि बोर्ड़ के सेक्रेटरी की जो जगह एक महीने से खाली थी, सरकार ने सुबोधचन्द्र को वह जगह दी थी और सुबोधचन्द्र वह व्यक्ति था, जिसके नाम ही से मदारीलाल को घृणा थी। वह सुबोधचन्द्र, जो उनका सहपाठी था, जिस जक देने को उन्होंने कितनी ही चेष्टा की; पर कभरी सफल न हुए थे। वही सुबोध आज उनका अफसर होकर आ रहा था। सुबोध की इधर कई सालों से कोई खबर न थी। इतना मालूम था कि वह फौज में भरती हो गया था। मदारीलाल ने समझा—वहीं मर गया होगा; पर आज वह मानों जी उठा और सेक्रेटरी होकर आ रहा था। मदारीलाल को उसकी मातहती में काम करना पड़ेगा। इस अपमान से तो मर जाना कहीं अच्छा था। सुबोध को स्कूल और कालेज की सारी बातें अवश्य ही याद होंगी। मदारीलाल ने उसे कालेज से निकलवा देने के लिए कई बार मंत्र चलाए, झूठे आरोज किये, बदनाम किया। क्या सुबोध सब कुछ भूल गया होगा? नहीं, कभी नहीं। वह आते ही पुरानी कसर निकालेगा। मदारी बाबू को अपनी प्राणरक्षा का कोई उपाय न सूझता था।
    मदारी और सुबोध के ग्रहों में ही विरोध थां दोनों एक ही दिन, एक ही शाला में भरती हुए थे, और पहले ही दिन से दिल में ईर्ष्या और द्वेष की वह चिनगारी पड़ गयी, जो आज बीस वर्ष बीतने पर भी न बुझी थी। सुबोध का अपराध यही था कि वह मदारीलाल से हर एक बात में बढ़ा हुआ थां डी-डौल, 

रंग-रूप, रीति-व्यवहार, विद्या-बुद्धि ये सारे मैदान उसके हाथ थे। मदारीलाल ने उसका यह अपराध कभी क्षमा नहीं कियां सुबोध बीस वर्ष तक निरन्तर उनके हृदय का कॉँटा बना रहा। जब सुबोध डिग्री लेकर अपने घर चला गया और मदारी फेल होकर इस दफ्तर में नौकर हो गये, तब उनका चित शांत हुआ। किन्तु जब यह मालूम हुआ कि सुबोध बसरे जा रहा है, जब तो मदारीलाल का चेहरा खिल उठा। उनके दिल से वह पुरानी फॉँस निकल गयी। पर हा हतभाग्य! आज वह पुराना नासूर शतगुण टीस और जलन के साथ खुल गया। आज उनकी किस्मत सुबोध के हाथ में थी। ईश्वर इतना अन्यायी है! विधि इतना कठोर!
    जब जरा चित शांत हुआ, तब मदारी ने दफ्तर के क्लर्को को सरकारी हुक्म सुनाते हुए कहा—अब आप लोग जरा हाथ-पॉँव सँभाल कर रहिएगा। सुबोधचन्द्र वे आदमी नहीं हें, जो भूलो को क्षम कर दें?
    एक क्लर्क ने पूछा—क्या बहुत सख्त है।
    मदारीलाल ने मुस्करा कर कहा—वह तो आप लोगों को दो-चार दिन ही में मालूम हो जाएगा। मै अपने मुँह से किसी की क्यों शिकायत करूँ? बस, चेतावनी देदी कि जरा हाथ-पॉँव सँभाल कर रहिएगा। आदमी योग्य है, पर बड़ा ही क्रोधी, बड़ा दम्भी। गुस्सा तो उसकी नाक पर रहता है। खुद हजारों हजम कर जाय और डकार तक न ले; पर क्या मजाल कि कोइ्र मातहत एक कौड़ी भी हजम करने जाये। ऐसे आदमी से ईश्वर ही बचाये! में तो सोच राह हूँ कि छुट्टी लेकर घर चला जाऊँ। दोनों वक्त घर पर हाजिरी बजानी होगी। आप लोग आज से सरकार के नौकर नहीं, सेक्रटरी साहब के नौकर हैं। कोई उनके लड़के को पढ़ायेगा। कोई बाजास से सौदा-सुलुफ लायेगा और कोई उन्हें अखबार सुनायेगा। ओर चपरासियों के तो शायद दफ्तर में दर्शन ही न हों।
    इस प्रकार सारे दफ्तर को सुबोधचन्द्र की तरफ से भड़का कर मदारीलाल ने अपना कलेजा ठंडा किया।

----------


## Rajeev

2

इसके एक सप्ताह बाद सुबोधचन्द्र गाड़ी से उतरे, तब स्टेशन पर दफ्तर के सब कर्मचारियों को हाजिर पाया। सब उनका स्वागत करने आये थे। मदारीलाल को देखते ही सुबोध लपक कर उनके गले से लिपट गये और बोले—तुम खूब मिले भाई। यहॉँ कैसे आये? ओह! आज एक युग के बाद भेंट हुई!
    मदारीलाल बोले—यहॉँ जिला-बोर्ड़ के दफ्तर में हेड क्लर्क हूँ। आप तो कुशल से है?
    सुबोध—अजी, मेरी न पूछो। बसरा, फ्रांस, मिश्र और न-जाने कहॉं-कहॉँ मारा-मारा फिरा। तुम दफ्तर में हो, यह बहुत ही अच्छा हुआ। मेरी तो समझ ही मे न आता था कि कैसे काम चलेगा। मैं तो बिलकुल कोरा हूँ; मगर जहॉँ जाता हूँ, मेरा सौभाग्य ही मेरे साथ जाता है। बसरे में सभी अफसर खूश थे। फांस में भी खूब चैन किये। दो साल में कोई पचीस हजार रूपये बना लाया और सब उड़ा दिया। तॉँ से आकर कुछ दिनों को-आपरेशन दफ्तर में मटरगश्त करता रहा। यहॉँ आया तब तुम मिल गये। (क्लर्को को देख कर) ये लोग कौन हैं?
    मदारीलाल के हृदय में बछिंया-सी चल रही थीं। दुष्ट पचीस हजार रूपये बसरे में कमा लाया! यहॉँ कलम घिसते-घिसते मर गये और पाँच सौ भी न जमा कर सके। बोले—कर्मचारी हें। सलाम करने आये है।
    सबोध ने उन सब लोगों से बारी-बारी से हाथ मिलाया और बोला—आप लोगों ने व्यर्थ यह कष्ट किया। बहुत आभारी हूँ। मुझे आशा हे कि आप सब सज्जनों को मुझसे कोई शिकायत न होगी। मुझे अपना अफसर नहीं, अपना भाई समझिए। आप सब लोग मिल कर इस तरह काम कीजिए कि बोर्ड की नेकनामी हो और मैं भी सुखर्रू रहूँ। आपके हेड क्लर्क साहब तो मेरे पुराने मित्र और लँगोटिया यार है।
    एक वाकचतुर क्लक्र ने कहा—हम सब हुजूर के ताबेदार हैं। यथाशक्ति आपको असंतुष्ट न करेंगे; लेकिनह आदमी ही है, अगर कोई भूल हो भी जाय, तो हुजूर उसे क्षमा करेंगे।
    सुबोध ने नम्रता से कहा—यही मेरा सिद्धान्त है और हमेशा से यही सिद्धान्त रहा है। जहॉँ रहा, मतहतों से मित्रों का-सा बर्ताव किया। हम और आज दोनों ही किसी तीसरे के गुलाम हैं। फिर रोब कैसा और अफसरी कैसी? हॉँ, हमें नेकनीयत के साथ अपना कर्तव्य पालन करना चाहिए।
    जब सुबोध से विदा होकर कर्मचारी लोग चले, तब आपस में बातें होनी लगीं—
    ‘आदमी तो अच्छा मालूम होता है।‘
    ‘हेड क्लर्क के कहने से तो ऐसा मालूम होता था कि सबको कच्चा ही खा जायगा।‘
    ‘पहले सभी ऐसे ही बातें करते है।‘
    ‘ये दिखाने के दॉँत है।‘

----------


## Rajeev

3

सुबोध को आये एक महीना गुजर गया। बोर्ड के क्लर्क, अरदली, चपरासी सभी उसके बर्वाव से खुश हैं। वह इतना प्रसन्नचित है, इतना नम्र हे कि जो उससे एक बार मिला हे, सदैव के लिए उसका मित्र हो जाता है। कठोर शब्द तो उनकी जबान पर आता ही नहीं। इनकार को भी वह अप्रिय नहीं होने देता; लेकिन द्वेष की ऑंखों मेंगुण ओर भी भयंकर हो जाता है। सुबोध के ये सारे सदगुण मदारीलाल की ऑंखों में खटकते रहते हें। उसके विरूद्ध कोई न कोई गुप्त षडयंत्र रचते ही रहते हें। पहले कर्मचारियों को भड़काना चाहा, सफल न हुए। बोर्ड के मेम्बरों को भड़काना चाहा, मुँह की खायी। ठेकेदारों को उभारने का बीड़ा उठाया, लज्जित होना पड़ा। वे चाहते थे कि भुस  में आग लगा कर दूर से तमाशा देखें। सुबोध से यों हँस कर मिलते, यों चिकनी-चुपड़ी बातें करते, मानों उसके सच्चे मित्र है, पर घात में लगे रहते। सुबोध में सब गुण थे, पर आदमी पहचानना न जानते थे। वे मदारीलाल को अब भी अपना दोस्त समझते हैं।
    एक दिन मदारीलाल सेक्रटरी साहब के कमरे में गए तब कुर्सी खाली देखी। वे किसी काम से बाहर चले गए थे। उनकी मेज पर पॉँच हजार के नोट पुलिदों में बँधे हुए रखे थे। बोर्ड के मदरसों के लिए कुछ लकड़ी के सामान बनवाये गये थे। उसी के दाम थे। ठेकेदार वसूली के लिए बुलया गया थां आज ही सेक्रेटरी साहब ने चेक भेज कर खजाने से रूपये मॅगवाये थे। मदारीलाल ने बरामदे में झॉँक कर देखा, सुबोध का कहीं जता नहीं। उनकी नीयत बदल गयी। र्दर्ष्या में लोभ का सम्मिश्रण हो गया। कॉँपते हुए हाथों से पुलिंदे उठाये; पतलून की दोनों जेबों में भर कर तुरन्त कमरे से निकले ओर चपरासी को पुकार कर बोले—बाबू जी भीतर है? चपरासी आप ठेकेदार से कुछ वसूल करने की खुशी में फूला हुआ थां सामने वाले तमोली के दूकान से आकर बोला—जी नहीं, कचहरी में किसी से बातें कर रहे है। अभी-अभी तो गये हैं।
    मदारीलाल ने दफ्तर में आकर एक क्लर्क से कहा—यह मिसिल ले जाकर सेक्रेटरी साहब को दिखाओ।
    क्लर्क मिसिल लेकर चला गया। जरा देर में लौट कर बोला—सेक्रेटरी साहब कमरे में न थे। फाइल मेज पर रख आया हूँ।
    मदारीलाल ने मुँह सिकोड़ कर कहा—कमरा छोड़ कर कहॉँ चले जाया करते हैं? किसी दिन धोखा उठायेंगे।
    क्लर्क ने कहा—उनके कमरे में दफ्तवालों के सिवा और जाता ही कौन है?
    मदारीलाल ने तीव्र स्वर में कहा—तो क्या दफ्तरवाले सब के सब देवता हैं? कब किसकी नीयत बदल जाय, कोई नहीं कह सकता। मैंने छोटी-छोटी रकमों पर अच्छों-अच्छों की नीयतें बदलते देखी हैं।इस वक्त हम सभी साह हैं; लेकिन अवसर पाकर शायद ही कोई चूके। मनुष्य की यही प्रकृति है। आप जाकर उनके कमरे के दोनों दरवाजे बन्द कर दीजिए।
    क्लर्क ने टाल कर कहा—चपरासी तो दरवाजे पर बैठा हुआ है।
    मदारीलाल ने झुँझला कर कहा—आप से मै जो कहता हूँ, वह कीजिए। कहने लगें, चपरासी बैठा हुआ है। चपरासी कोई ऋषि है, मुनि है? चपरसी ही कुछ उड़ा दे, तो आप उसका क्या कर लेंगे? जमानत भी है तो तीन सौ की। यहॉँ एक-एक कागज लाखों का है।
    यह कह कर मदारीलाल खुद उठे और दफ्तर के द्वार दोनों तरफ से बन्द कर दिये। जब चित् शांत हुआ तब नोटों के पुलिंदे जेब से निकाल कर एक आलमारी में कागजों के नीचे छिपा कर रख दियें फिर आकर अपने काम में व्यस्त हो गये।
    सुबोधचन्द्र कोई घंटे-भर में लौटे। तब उनके कमरे का द्वार बन्द था। दफ्तर में आकर मुस्कराते हुए बोले—मेरा कमरा किसने बन्द कर दिया है, भाई क्या मेरी बेदखली हो गयी?
    मदारीलाल ने खड़े होकर मृदु तिरस्कार दिखाते हुए कहा—साहब, गुस्ताखी माफ हो, आप जब कभी बाहर जायँ, चाहे एक ही मिनट के लिए क्यों न हो, तब दरवाजा-बन्द कर दिया करें। आपकी मेज पर रूपये-पैसे और सरकारी कागज-पत्र बिखरे पड़े रहते हैं, न जाने किस वक्त किसकी नीयत बदल जाय। मैंने अभी सुना कि आप कहीं गये हैं, जब दरवाजे बन्द कर दिये।
    सुबोधचन्द्र द्वार खोल कर कमरे में गये ओर सिगार पीने लगें मेज पर नोट रखे हुए है, इसके खबर ही न थी।
    सहसा ठेकेदार ने आकर सलाम कियां सुबोध कुर्सी से उठ बैठे और बोले—तुमने बहुत देर कर दी, तुम्हारा ही इन्तजार कर रहा था। दस ही बजे रूपये मँगवा लिये थे। रसीद लिखवा लाये हो न?
    ठेकेदार—हुजूर रसीद लिखवा लाया हूँ।
    सुबोध—तो अपने रूपये ले जाओ। तुम्हारे काम से मैं बहुत खुश नहीं हूँ। लकड़ी तुमने अच्छी नहीं लगायी और काम में सफाई भी नहीं हे। अगर ऐसा काम फिर करोंगे, तो ठेकेदारों के रजिस्टर से तुम्हारा नाम निकाल दिया जायगा।
    यह कह कर सुबोध ने मेज पर निगाह डाली, तब नोटों के पुलिंदे न थे। सोचा, शायद किसी फाइल के नीचे दब गये हों। कुरसी के समीप के सब कागज उलट-पुलट डाले; मगर नोटो का कहीं पता नहीं। ऐं नोट कहॉँ गये! अभी तो यही मेने रख दिये थे। जा कहॉँ सकते हें। फिर फाइलों को उलटने-पुलटने लगे। दिल में जरा-जरा धड़कन होने लगी। सारी मेज के कागज छान डाले, पुलिंदों का पता नहीं। तब वे कुरसी पर बैठकर इस आध घंटे में होने वाली घटनाओं की मन में आलोचना करने लगे—चपरासी ने नोटों के पुलिंदे लाकर मुझे दिये, खूब याद है। भला, यह भी भूलने की बात है और इतनी  जल्द! मैने नोटों को लेकर यहीं मेज पर रख दिया, गिना तक नहीं। फिर वकील साहब आ गये, पुराने मुलाकाती हैं। उनसे बातें करता जरा उस पेड़ तक चला गया। उन्होंने पान मँगवाये, बस इतनी ही देर र्हु। जब गया हूँ तब पुलिंदे रखे हुए थे। खूब अच्छी तरह याद है। तब ये नोट कहॉँ गायब हो गये? मैंने किसी संदूक, दराज या आलमारी में नहीं रखे। फिर गये तो कहॉँ? शायद दफ्तर में किसी ने सावधानी के लिए उठा कर रख दिये हों, यही बात है। मैं व्यर्थ ही इतना घबरा गया। छि:!
    तुरन्त दफ्तर में आकर मदारीलाल से बोले—आपने मेरी मेज पर से नोट तो उठा कर नहीं रख दिय?
    मदारीलाल ने भौंचक्के होकर कहा—क्या आपकी मेज पर नोट रखे हुए थे? मुझे तो खबर ही नहीं। अभी पंडित सोहनलाल एक फाइल लेकर गये थे, तब आपको कमरे में न देखा। जब मुझे मालूम हुआ कि आप किसी से बातें करने चले गये हैं, वब दरवाजे बन्द करा दिये। क्या कुछ नोट नहीं मिल रहे है?
    सुबोध ऑंखें फैला कर बोले—अरे साहब, पूरे पॉँच हजार के है। अभी-अभी चेक भुनाया है।
    मदारीलाल ने सिर पीट कर कहा—पूरे पाँच हजार! हा भगवान! आपने मेज पर खूब देख लिया है?
    ‘अजी पंद्रह मिनट से तलाश कर रहा हूँ।‘
    ‘चपरासी से पूछ लिया कि कौन-कौन आया था?’
    ‘आइए, जरा आप लोग भी तलाश कीजिए। मेरे तो होश उड़े हुए है।‘
    सारा दफ्तर सेक्रेटरी साहब के कमरे की तलाशी लेने लगा। मेज, आलमारियॉँ, संदूक सब देखे गये। रजिस्टरों के वर्क उलट-पुलट कर देंखे गये; मगर नोटों का कहीं पता नहीं। कोई उड़ा ले गया, अब इसमें कोइ्र शबहा न था। सुबोध ने एक लम्बी सॉँस ली और कुर्सी पर बैठ गये। चेहरे का रंग फक हो गया। जर-सा मुँह निकल आया। इस समय कोई उन्हे देखत तो समझता कि महीनों से बीमार है।
    मदारीलाल ने सहानुभूति दिखाते हुए कहा— गजब हो गया और क्या! आज तक कभी ऐसा अंधेर न हुआ था। मुझे यहॉँ काम करते दस साल हो गये, कभी धेले की चीज भी गायब न हुई। मैं आपको पहले दिन सावधान कर देना चाहता था कि रूपये-पैसे के विषय में होशियार रहिएगा; मगर शुदनी थी, ख्याल न रहा। जरूर बाहर से कोई आदमी आया और नोट उड़ा कर गायब हो गया। चपरासी का यही अपराध है कि उसने किसी को कमरे में जोने ही क्यों दिया। वह लाख कसम खाये कि बाहर से कोई नहीं आया; लेकिन में इसे मान नहीं सकता। यहॉँ से तो केवल पण्डित सोहनलाल एक फाइल लेकर गये थे; मगर दरवाजे ही से झॉँक कर चले आये।
    सोहनलाल ने सफाई दी—मैंने तो अन्दर कदम ही नहीं रखा, साहब! अपने जवान बेटे की कसम खाता हूँ, जो अन्दर कदम रखा भी हो।
    मदारीलाल ने माथा सिकोड़कर कहा—आप व्यर्थ में कसम क्यों खाते हैं। कोई आपसे कुछ कहता? (सुबोध के कान में)बैंक में कुछ रूपये हों तो निकाल कर ठेकेदार को दे लिये जायँ, वरना बड़ी बदनामी होगी। नुकसान तो हो ही गया, अब उसके साथ अपमान क्यों हो।
    सुबोध ने करूण-स्वर में कहा— बैंक में मुश्किल से दो-चार सौ रूपये होंगे, भाईजान! रूपये होते तो क्या चिन्ता थी। समझ लेता, जैसे पचीस हजार उड़ गये, वैसे ही तीस हजार भी उड़ गये। यहॉँ तो कफन को भी कौड़ी नहीं।
    उसी रात को सुबोधचन्द्र ने आत्महत्या कर ली। इतने रूपयों का प्रबन्ध करना उनके लिए कठिन था। मृत्यु के परदे के सिवा उन्हें अपनी वेदना, अपनी विवशता को छिपाने की और कोई आड़ न थी।

----------


## Rajeev

4

दूसरे दिन प्रात: चपरासी ने मदारीलाल के घर पहुँच कर आवाज दीं मदारी को रात-भर नींद न आयी थी। घबरा कर बाहर आय। चपरासी उन्हें देखते ही बोला—हुजूर! बड़ा गजब हो गया, सिकट्टरी साहब ने रात को गर्दन पर छुरी फेर ली।
    मदारीलाल की ऑंखे ऊपर चढ़ गयीं, मुँह फैल गया ओर सारी देह सिहर उठी, मानों उनका हाथ बिजली के तार पर पड़ गया हो।
    ‘छुरी फेर ली?’
    ‘जी हॉँ, आज सबेरे मालूम हुआ। पुलिसवाले जमा हैं। आपाके बुलाया है।‘
    ‘लाश अभी पड़ी हुई हैं?
    ‘जी हॉँ, अभी डाक्टरी होने वाली हैं।‘
    ‘बहुत से लोग जमा हैं?’
    ‘सब बड़े-बड़ अफसर जमा हैं। हुजूर, लहास की ओर ताकते नहीं बनता। कैसा भलामानुष हीरा आदमी था! सब लोग रो रहे हैं। छोडे-छोटे दो बच्चे हैं, एक सायानी लड़की हे ब्याहने लायक। बहू जी को लोग कितना रोक रहे हैं, पर बार-बार दौड़ कर लहास के पास आ जाती हैं। कोई ऐसा नहीं हे, जो रूमाल से ऑंखें न पोछ रहा हो। अभी इतने ही दिन आये हुए, पर सबसे कितना मेल-जोल हो गया था। रूपये की तो कभी परवा ही नहीं थी। दिल दरियाब था!’
    मदारीलाल के सिर में चक्कर आने लगा। द्वारा की चौखट पकड़ कर अपने को सँभाल न लेते, तो शायद गिर पड़ते। पूछा—बहू जी बहुत रो रही थीं?
    ‘कुछ न पूछिए, हुजूर। पेड़ की पत्तियॉँ झड़ी जाती हैं। ऑंख फूल गर गूलर हो गयी है।‘
    ‘कितने लड़के बतलाये तुमने?’
    ‘हुजूर, दो लड़के हैं और एक लड़की।‘
    ‘नोटों के बारे में भी बातचीत हो रही होगी?’
    ‘जी हॉँ, सब लोग यही कहते हें कि दफ्तर के किसी आदमी का काम है। दारोगा जी तो सोहनलाल को गिरफ्तार करना चाहते थे; पर साइत आपसे सलाइ लेकर करेंगे। सिकट्टरी साहब तो लिख गए हैं कि मेरा किसी पर शक नहीं है।‘
    ‘क्या सेक्रेटरी साहब कोई खत लिख कर छोड़ गये है?’
    ‘हॉँ, मालूम होता है, छुरी चलाते बखत याद  आयी कि शुबहे में दफ्तर के सब लोग पकड़ लिए जायेंगे। बस, कलक्टर साहब के नाम चिट्ठी लिख दी।‘
    ‘चिट्ठी में मेरे बारे में भी कुछ लिखा है? तुम्हें यक क्या मालूम होगा?’
    ‘हुजूर, अब मैं क्या जानूँ, मुदा इतना सब लोग कहते थे  कि आपकी बड़ी तारीफ लिखी है।‘
    मदारीलाल की सॉँस और तेज हो गयी। ऑंखें से ऑंसू की दो बड़ी-बड़ी बूँदे गिर पड़ी। ऑंखें पोंछतें हुए बोले—वे ओर मैं एक साथ के पढ़े थे, नन्दू! आठ-दस साल साथ रहा। साथ उठते-बैठते, साथ खाते, साथ खेलते। बस, इसी तरह रहते थे, जैसे दो सगे भाई रहते हों। खत में मेरी क्या तरीफ लिखी है? मगर तुम्हें क्या मालूम होगा?
    ‘आप तो चल ही रहे है, देख लीजिएगा।‘
    ‘कफन का इन्ताजाम हो गया है?’
    ‘नही हुजूर, काह न कि अभी लहास की डाक्टरी होगी। मुदा अब जल्दी चलिए। ऐसा न हो, कोई दूसरा आदमी बुलाने आता हो।‘
    ‘हमारे दफ्तर के सब लोग आ गये होंगे?’
    ‘जी हॉँ; इस मुहल्लेवाले तो सभी थे।
    ‘मदारीलाल जब सुबोधचन्द्र के घर पहुँचे, तब उन्हें ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि सब लोग उनकी तरफ संदेह की ऑंखें से देख रहे हैं। पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर ने तुरन्त उन्हें बुला कर कहा—आप भी अपना बयान लिखा दें और सबके बयान तो लिख चुका हूँ।‘
    मदारीलाल ने ऐसी सावधानी से अपना बयान लिखाया कि पुलिस के अफसर भी दंग रह गये। उन्हें मदारीलाल पर शुबहा होता था, पर इस बयान ने उसका अंकुर भी निकाल डाला।
    इसी वक्त सुबोध के दोनों बालक रोते हुए मदारीलाल के पास आये और कहा—चलिए, आपको अम्मॉँ बुलाती हैं। दोनों मदारीलाल से परिचित थे। मदारीलाल यहॉँ तो रोज ही आते थे; पर घर में कभी नहीं गये थे। सुबोध की स्त्री उनसे पर्दा करती थी। यह बुलावा सुन कर उनका दिल धड़क उठा—कही इसका मुझ पर शुबहा न हो। कहीं सुबोध ने मेरे विषय में कोई संदेह न प्रकट किया हो। कुछ झिझकते और कुछ डरते हुए भीतर गए, तब विधवा का करुण-विलाप सुन कर कलेजा कॉँप उठाा। इन्हें देखते ही उस अबला के ऑंसुओं का कोई दूसरा स्रोत खुल गया और लड़की तो दौड़ कर इनके पैरों से लिपट गई। दोनों लड़को ने भी घेर लिया। मदारीलाल को उन तीनों की ऑंखें में ऐसी अथाह वेदना, ऐसी विदारक याचना भरी हुई मालूम हुई कि वे उनकी ओर देख न सके। उनकी आत्मा अन्हें धिक्कारने लगी। जिन बेचारों को उन पर इतना विश्वास, इतना भरोसा, इतनी अत्मीयता, इतना स्नेह था, उन्हीं की गर्दन पर उन्होंने छुरी फेरी! उन्हीं के हाथों यह भरा-पूरा परिवार धूल में मिल गया! इन असाहायों का अब क्या हाल होगा? लड़की का विवाह करना है; कौन करेगा? बच्चों के लालन-पालन का भार कौन उठाएगा? मदारीलाल को इतनी आत्मग्लानि हुई कि उनके मुँह से तसल्ली का एक शब्द भी न निकला। उन्हें ऐसा जान पड़ा कि मेरे मुख में कालिख पुती है, मेरा कद कुछ छोटा हो गया है। उन्होंने जिस वक्त नोट उड़ये थे, उन्हें गुमान भी न था कि उसका यह फल होगा। वे केवल सुबोध को जिच करना चाहते थें उनका सर्वनाश करने की इच्छा न थी।
    शोकातुर विधवा ने सिसकते हुए कहा। भैया जी, हम लोगों को वे मझधार में छोड़ गए। अगर मुझे मालूम होता कि मन में यह बात ठान चुके हैं तो अपने पास जो कुछ था; वह सब उनके चरणों पर रख देती। मुझसे तो वे यही कहते रहे कि कोई न कोई उपाय हो जायगा। आप ही के मार्फत वे कोई महाजन ठीक करना चाहते थे। आपके ऊपर उन्हें कितना भरोसा था कि कह नहीं सकती।
    मदारीलाल को ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि कोई उनके हृदय पर नश्तर चला रहा है। उन्हें अपने कंठ में कोई चीज फॅंसी हुई जान पड़ती थी।
    रामेश्वरी ने फिर कहा—रात सोये, तब खूब हँस रहे थे। रोज की तरह दूध पिया, बच्चो को प्यार किया, थोड़ीदेर हारमोनियम चाया और तब कुल्ला करके लेटे। कोई ऐसी बात न थी जिससे लेश्मात्र भी संदेह होता। मुझे चिन्तित देखकर बोले—तुम व्यर्थ घबराती हों बाबू मदारीलाल से मेरी पुरानी दोस्ती है। आखिर वह किस दिन काम आयेगी? मेरे साथ के खेले हुए हैं। इन नगर में उनका सबसे परिचय है। रूपयों का प्रबन्ध आसानी से हो जायगा। फिर न जाने कब मन में यह बात समायी। मैं नसीबों-जली ऐसी सोयी कि रात को मिनकी तक नहीं। क्या जानती थी कि वे अपनी जान पर खेले जाऍंगे?
    मदारीलाल को सारा विश्व ऑंखों में तैरता हुआ मालूम हुआ। उन्होंने बहुत जब्त किया; मगर ऑंसुओं के प्रभाव को न रोक सके।
    रामेश्वरी ने ऑंखे पोंछ कर फिर कहा—मैया जी, जो कुछ होना था, वह तो हो चुका; लेकिन आप उस दुष्ट का पता जरूर लगाइए, जिसने हमारा सर्वनाश कर लिदया है। यह दफ्तर ही के किसी आदमी का काम है। वे तो देवता थे। मुझसे यही कहते रहे कि मेरा किसी पर संदेह नहीं है, पर है यह किसी दफ्तरवाले का ही काम। आप से केवल इतनी विनती करती हूँ कि उस पापी को बच कर न जाने दीजिएगा। पुलिसताले शायद कुछ रिश्वत लेकर उसे छोड़ दें। आपको देख कर उनका यह हौसला न होगा। अब हमारे सिर पर आपके सिवा कौन है। किससे अपना दु:ख कहें? लाश की यह दुर्गति होनी भी लिखी थी।
    मदारीलाल के मन में एक बार ऐसा उबाल उठा कि सब कुछ खोल दें। साफ कह दें, मै ही वह दुष्ट, वह अधम, वह पामर हूँ। विधवा के पेरों पर गिर पड़ें और कहें, वही छुरी इस हत्यारे की गर्दन पर फेर दो। पर जबान न खुली; इसी दशा में बैठे-बैठे उनके सिर में ऐसा चक्कर आया कि वे जमीन पर गिर पड़े।

----------


## Rajeev

5

तीसरे पहर लाश की परीक्षा समाप्त हुई। अर्थी जलाशय की ओर चली। सारा दफ्तर, सारे हुक्काम और हजारों आदमी साथ थे। दाह-संस्कार लड़को को करना चाहिए था पर लड़के नाबालिग थे। इसलिए विधवा चलने को तैयार हो रही थी कि मदारीलाल ने जाकर कहा—बहू जी, यह संस्कार मुझे करने दो। तुम क्रिया पर बैठ जाओंगी, तो बच्चों को कौन सँभालेगा। सुबोध मेरे भाई थे। जिंदगी में उनके साथ कुछ सलूक न कर सका, अब जिंदगी के बाद मुझे दोस्ती का कुछ हक अदा कर लेने दो। आखिर मेरा भी तो उन पर कुछ हक था। रामेश्वरी ने रोकर कहा—आपको भगवान ने बड़ा उदार हृदय दिया है भैया जी, नहीं तो मरने पर कौन किसको पूछता है। दफ्तर के ओर लोग जो आधी-आधी रात तक हाथ बॉँधे खड़े रहते थे झूठी बात पूछने न आये कि जरा ढाढ़स होता।
    मदारीलाल ने दाह-संस्कार किया। तेरह दिन तक क्रिया पर बैठे रहे। तेरहवें दिन पिंडदान हुआ; ब्रहामणों ने भोजन किया, भिखरियों को अन्न-दान दिया गया, मित्रों की दावत हुई, और यह सब कुछ मदारीलाल ने अपने खर्च से किया। रामेश्वरी ने बहुत कहा कि आपने जितना किया उतना ही बहुत है। अब मै आपको और जेरबार नहीं करना चाहती। दोस्ती का हक इससे ज्यादा और कोई क्या अदा करेगा, मगर मदारीलाल ने एक न सुनी। सारे शहर में उनके यश की धूम मच गयीं, मित्र हो तो ऐसा हो।
    सोलहवें दिन विधवा ने मदारीलाल से कहा—भैया जी, आपने हमारे साथ जो उपकार और अनुग्रह किये हें, उनसे हम मरते दम तक उऋण नहीं हो सकते। आपने हमारी पीठ पर हाथ न रखा होता, तो न-जाने हमारी क्या गति होती। कहीं रूख की भी छॉँह तो नहीं थी। अब हमें घर जाने दीजिए। वहॉँ देहात में खर्च भी कम होगा और कुछ खेती बारी का सिलसिला भी कर लूँगी। किसी न किसी तरह विपत्ति के दिन कट ही जायँगे। इसी तरह हमारे ऊपर दया रखिएगा।
    मदारीलाल ने पूछा—घर पर कितनी जायदाद है?
    रामेश्वरी—जायदाद क्या है, एक कच्चा मकान है और दर-बारह बीघे की काश्तकारी है। पक्का मकान बनवाना शुरू किया था; मगर रूपये पूरे न पड़े। अभी अधूरा पड़ा हुआ है। दस-बारह हजार खर्च हो गये और अभी छत पड़ने की नौबत नहीं आयी।
    मदारीलाल—कुछ रूपये बैंक में जमा हें, या बस खेती ही का सहारा है?
    विधवा—जमा तो एक पाई भी नहीं हैं, भैया जी! उनके हाथ में रूपये रहने ही नहीं पाते थे। बस, वही खेती का सहारा है।
    मदारी0—तो उन खेतों में इतनी पैदावार हो जायगी कि लगान भी अदा हो जाय ओर तुम लोगो की गुजर-बसर भी हो?
    रामेश्वरी—और कर ही क्या सकते हैं, भेया जी! किसी न किसी तरह जिंदगी तो काटश्नी ही है। बच्चे न होते तो मै जहर खा लेती।
    मदारी0—और अभी बेटी का विवाह भी तो करना है।
    विधवा—उसके विवाह की अब कोइ्र चिंता नहीं। किसानों में ऐसे बहुत से मिल जायेंगे, जो बिना कुछ लिये-दिये विवाह कर लेंगे।
    मदारीलाल ने एक क्षण सोचकर कहा—अगर में कुछ सलाह दूँ, तो उसे मानेंगी आप?
    रामेश्वरी—भैया जी, आपकी सलाह न मानूँगी तो किसकी सलाह मानूँगी और दूसरा है ही कौन?
    मदारी0—तो आप उपने घर जाने के बदले मेरे घर चलिए। जैसे मेरे बाल-बच्चे रहेंगें, वैसे ही आप के भी रहेंगे। आपको कष्ट न होगा। ईश्वर ने चाहा तो कन्या का विवाह भी किसी अच्छे कुल में हो जायगा।
विधवा की ऑंखे सजल हो गयीं। बोली—मगर भैया जी, सोचिए.....मदारीलाल ने बात काट कर कहा—मैं कुछ न सोचूँगा और न कोई उज्र सुनुँगा। क्या दो भाइयों के परिवार एक साथ नहीं रहते? सुबोध को मै अपना भाई समझता था और हमेशा समझूँगा।
    विधवा का कोई उज्र न सुना गया। मदारीलाल सबको अपने साथ ले गये और आज दस साल से उनका पालन कर रहे है। दोनों बच्चे कालेज में पढ़ते है और कन्या का एक प्रतिष्ठित कुल में विवाह हो गया हे। मदारीलाल और उनकी स्त्री तन-मन से रामेश्वरी की सेवा करते हैं और उनके इशारों पर चलते हैं। मदारीलाल सेवा से अपने पाप का प्रायश्चित कर रहे हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

कप्तान साहब

जगत सिंह को स्कूल जान कुनैन खाने या मछली का तेल पीने से कम अप्रिय न था। वह सैलानी, आवारा, घुमक्कड़ युवक थां कभी अमरूद के बागों की ओर निकल जाता और अमरूदों के साथ माली की गालियॉँ बड़े शौक से खाता। कभी दरिया की सैर करता और मल्लाहों को डोंगियों में बैठकर उस पार के देहातों में निकल जाता। गालियॉँ खाने में उसे मजा आता था। गालियॉँ खाने का कोइ्र अवसर वह हाथ से न जाने देता। सवार के घोड़े के पीछे ताली बजाना, एक्को को पीछे से पकड़ कर अपनी ओर खींचना, बूढों की चाल की नकल करना, उसके मनोरंजन के विषय थे। आलसी काम तो नहीं करता; पर दुर्व्यसनों का दास होता है, और दुर्व्यसन धन के बिना पूरे नहीं होते। जगतसिंह को जब अवसर मिलता घर से रूपये उड़ा ले जात। नकद न मिले, तो बरतन और कपड़े उठा ले जाने में भी उसे संकोच न होता था। घर में शीशियॉँ और बोतलें थीं, वह सब उसने एक-एक करके गुदड़ी बाजार पहुँचा दी। पुराने दिनों की कितनी चीजें घर में पड़ी थीं, उसके मारे एक भी न बची। इस कला में ऐसा दक्ष ओर निपुण था कि उसकी चतुराई और पटुता पर आश्चर्य होता था। एक बार बाहर ही बाहर, केवल कार्निसों के सहारे अपने दो-मंजिला मकान की छत पर चढ़ गया और ऊपर ही से पीतल की एक बड़ी थाली लेकर उतर आया। घर वालें को आहट तक न मिली।
    उसके पिता ठाकुर भक्तस सिहं अपने कस्बे के डाकखाने के मुंशी थे। अफसरों ने उन्हें शहर का डाकखाना बड़ी दौड़-धूप करने पर दिया था; किन्तु भक्तसिंह जिन इरादों से यहॉँ आये थे, उनमें से एक भी पूरा न हुआ। उलटी हानि यह हुई कि देहातो में जो भाजी-साग, उपले-ईधन मुफ्त मिल जाते थे, वे सब यहॉँ बंद हो गये। यहॉँ सबसे पुराना घराँव थां न किसी को दबा सकते थे, न सता सकते थे। इस दुरवस्था में जगतसिंह की हथलपकियॉँ बहुत अखरतीं। अन्होंने कितनी ही बार उसे बड़ी निर्दयता से पीटा। जगतसिंह भीमकाय होने पर भी चुपके में मार खा लिया करता थां अगर वह अपने पिता के हाथ पकड़ लेता, तो वह हल भी न सकते; पर जगतसिंह इतना सीनाजोर न था। हॉँ, मार-पीट, घुड़की-धमकी किसी का भी उस पर असर न होता था।
    जगतसिंह ज्यों ही घर में कदम रखता; चारों ओर से कॉँव-कॉँव मच जाती, मॉँ दुर-दुर करके दौड़ती, बहने गालियॉँ देन लगती; मानो घर में कोई सॉँड़ घुस आया हो। घर ताले उसकी सूरत से जलते थे। इन तिरस्कारों ने उसे निर्लज्ज बना दिया थां कष्टों के ज्ञान से वह निर्द्वन्द्व-सा हो गया था। जहॉँ नींद आ जाती, वहीं पड़ रहता; जो कुछ मिल जात, वही खा लेता।
    ज्यों-ज्यों घर वालें को उसकी चोर-कला के गुप्त साधनों का ज्ञान होता जाता था, वे उससे चौकन्ने होते जाते थे। यहॉँ तक कि एक बार पूरे महीने-भर तक उसकी दाल न गली। चरस वाले के कई रूपये ऊपर चढ़ गये। गॉँजे वाले ने धुऑंधार तकाजे करने शुरू किय। हलवाई कड़वी बातें सुनाने लगा। बेचारे जगत को निकलना मुश्किल हो गया। रात-दिन ताक-झॉँक में रहता; पर घात न मिलत थी। आखिर एक दिन बिल्ली के भागों छींका टूटा। भक्तसिंह दोपहर को डाकखानें से चले, जो एक बीमा-रजिस्ट्री जेब में डाल ली। कौन जाने कोई हरकारा या डाकिया शरारत कर जाय; किंतु घर आये तो लिफाफे को अचकन की जेब से निकालने की सुधि न रही। जगतसिंह तो ताक लगाये हुए था ही। पेसे के लोभ से जेब टटोली, तो लिफाफा मिल गया। उस पर कई आने के टिकट लगे थे। वह कई बार टिकट चुरा कर आधे दामों पर बेच चुका था। चट लिफाफा उड़ा दिया। यदि उसे मालूम होता कि उसमें नोट हें, तो कदाचित वह न छूता; लेकिन जब उसने लिफाफा फाड़ डाला और उसमें से नोट निक पड़े तो वह बड़े संकट में पड़ गया। वह फटा हुआ लिफाफा गला-फाड़ कर उसके दुष्कृत्य को धिक्कारने लगा। उसकी दशा उस शिकारी की-सी हो गयी, जो चिड़ियों का शिकार करने जाय और अनजान में किसी आदमी पर निशाना मार दे। उसके मन में पश्चाताप था, लज्जा थी, दु:ख था, पर उसे भूल का दंड सहने की शक्ति न थी। उसने नोट लिफाफे में रख दिये और बाहर चला गया।
    गरमी के दिन थे। दोपहर को सारा घर सो रहा था; पर जगत की ऑंखें में नींद न थी। आज उसकी बुरी तरह कुंदी होगी— इसमें संदेह न था। उसका घर पर रहना ठीक नहीं, दस-पॉँच दिन के लिए उसे कहीं खिसक जाना चाहिए। तब तक लोगों का क्रोध शांत हो जाता। लेकिन कहीं दूर गये बिना काम न चलेगा। बस्ती में वह क्रोध दिन तक अज्ञातवास नहीं कर सकता। कोई न कोई जरूर ही उसका पता देगा ओर वह पकड़ लिया जायगा। दूर जाने केक लिए कुछ न कुछ खर्च तो पास होना ही चहिए। क्यों न वह लिफाफे में से एक नोट निकाल ले? यह तो मालूम ही हो जायगा कि उसी ने लिफाफा फाड़ा है, फिर एक नोट निकल लेने में क्या हानि है? दादा के पास रूपये तो हे ही, झक मार कर दे देंगे। यह सोचकर उसने दस रूपये का एक नोट उड़ा लिया; मगर उसी वक्त उसके मन में एक नयी कल्पना का प्रादुर्भाव हुआ। अगर ये सब रूपये लेकर किसी दूसरे शहर में कोई दूकान खोल ले, तो बड़ा मजा हो। फिर एक-एक पैसे के लिए उसे क्यों किसी की चोरी करनी पड़े! कुछ दिनों में वह बहुत-सा रूपया जमा करके घर आयेगा; तो लोग कितने चकित हो जायेंगे!
    उसने लिफाफे को फिर निकाला। उसमें कुल दो सौ रूपए के नोट थे। दो सौ में दूध की दूकान खूब चल सकती है। आखिर मुरारी की दूकान में दो-चार कढ़ाव और दो-चार पीतल के थालों के सिवा और क्या है? लेकिन कितने ठाट से रहता हे! रूपयों की चरस उड़ा देता हे। एक-एक दॉँव पर दस-दस रूपए रख दतेा है, नफा न होता, तो वह ठाट कहॉँ से निभाता? इस आननद-कल्पना में वह इतना मग्न हुआ कि उसका मन उसके काबू से बाहर हो गया, जैसे प्रवाह में किसी के पॉँव उखड़ जायें ओर वह लहरों में बह जाय।
    उसी दिन शाम को वह बम्बई चल दिया। दूसरे ही दिन मुंशी भक्तसिंह पर गबन का मुकदमा दायर हो गया।

----------


## Rajeev

2

बम्बई के किले के मैदान में बैंड़ बज रहा था और राजपूत रेजिमेंट के सजीले सुंदर जवान कवायद कर रहे थे, जिस प्रकार हवा बादलों को नए-नए रूप में बनाती और बिगाड़ती है, उसी भॉँति सेना नायक सैनिकों को नए-नए रूप में बनाती और बिगाड़ती है, उसी भॉँति सेना नायक सैनिकों को नए-नए रूप में बना बिगाड़ रहा था।
जब कवायद खतम हो गयी, तो एक छरहरे डील का युवक नायक के सामने आकर खड़ा हो गया। नायक ने पूछा—क्या नाम है? सैनिक ने फौजी सलाम करके कहा—जगतसिंह?
    ‘क्या चाहते हो।‘
    ‘फौज में भरती कर लीजिए।‘
    ‘मरने से तो नहीं डरते?’
    ‘बिलकुल नहीं—राजपूत हूँ।‘
    ‘बहुत कड़ी मेहनत करनी पड़ेगी।‘
    ‘इसका भी डर नहीं।‘
    ‘अदन जाना पड़ेगा।‘
    ‘खुशी से जाऊँगा।‘
    कप्तान ने देखा, बला का हाजिर-जवाब, मनचला, हिम्मत का धनी जवान है, तुरंत फौज में भरती कर लिया। तीसरे दिन रेजिमेंट अदन को रवाना हुआ। मगर ज्यों-ज्यों जहाज आगे चलता था, जगत का दिल पीछे रह जाता था। जब तक जमीन का किनारा नजर आता रहा, वह जहाज के डेक पर खड़ा अनुरक्त नेत्रों से उसे देखता रहा। जब वह भूमि-तट जल में विलीन हो गया तो उसने एक ठंडी सॉँस ली और मुँह ढॉँप कर रोने लगा। आज जीवन में पहली बर उसे प्रियजानों की याद आयी। वह छोटा-सा कस्बा, वह गॉँजे की दूकान, वह सैर-सपाटे, वह सुहूद-मित्रों के जमघट ऑंखों में फिरने लगे। कौन जाने, फिर कभी उनसे भेंट होगी या नहीं। एक बार वह इतना बेचैन हुआ कि जी में आय, पानी में कूद पड़े।

----------


## Rajeev

3

जगतसिंह को अदन में रहते तीन महीने गुजर गए। भॉँति-भॉँति की नवीनताओं ने कई दिन तक उसे मुग्ध किये रखा; लेकिनह पुराने संस्कार फिर जाग्रत होने लगे। अब कभी-कभी उसे स्नेहमयी माता की याद आने लगी, जो पिता के क्रोध, बहनों के धिक्कार और स्वजनों के तिरस्कार में भी उसकी रक्षा करती थी। उसे वह दिन याद आया, जब एक बार वह बीमार पड़ा था। उसके बचने की कोई आशा न थी, पर न तो पिता को उसकी कुछ चिन्ता थी, न बहनों को। केवल माता थी, जो रात की रात उसके सिरहाने बैठी अपनी मधुर, स्नेहमयी बातों से उसकी पीड़ा शांत करती रही थी। उन दिनों कितनी बार उसने उस देवी को नीव रात्रि में रोते देखा था। वह स्वयं रोगों से जीर्झ हो रही थी; लेकिन उसकी सेवा-शुश्रूषा में वह अपनी व्यथा को ऐसी भूल गयी थी, मानो उसे कोई कष्ट ही नहीं। क्या उसे माता के दर्शन फिर होंगे? वह इसी क्षोभ ओर नेराश्य में समुद्र-तट पर चला जाता और घण्टों अनंत जल-प्रवाह को देखा करता। कई दिनों से उसे घर पर एक पत्र भेजने की इच्छा हो रही थी, किंतु लज्जा और ग्लानिक कके कारण वह टालता जाता था। आखिर एक दिन उससे न रहा गया। उसने पत्र लिखा और अपने अपराधों के लिए क्षमा मॉँग। पत्र आदि से अन्त तक भक्ति से भरा हुआ थां अंत में उसने इन शब्दों में अपनी माता को आश्वासन दिया था—माता जी, मैने बड़े-बड़े उत्पात किय हें, आप लेग मुझसे तंग आ गयी थी, मै उन सारी भूलों के लिए सच्चे हृदय से लज्जित हूँ और आपको विश्वास दिलाता हूँ कि जीता रहा, तो कुछ न कुछ करके दिखाऊँगा। तब कदाचित आपको मुझे अपना पुत्र कहने में संकोच न होगा। मुझे आर्शीवाद दीजिए कि अपनी प्रतिज्ञा का पालन कर सकूँ।‘
    यह पत्र लिखकर उसने डाकखाने में छोड़ा और उसी दिन से उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा करने लगा; किंतु एक महीना गुजर गया और कोई जवाब न आया। आसका जी घबड़ाने लगा। जवाब क्यों नहीं आता—कहीं माता जी बीमार तो नहीं हैं? शायद दादा ने क्रोध-वश जवाब न लिखा होगा? कोई और विपत्ति तो नहीं आ पड़ी? कैम्प में एक वृक्ष के नीचे कुछ सिपाहियों ने शालिग्राम की एक मूर्ति रख छोड़ी थी। कुछ श्रद्धालू सैनिक रोज उस प्रतिमा पर जल चढ़ाया करते थे। जगतसिंह उनकी हँसी उड़ाया करता; पर आप वह विक्षिप्तों की भॉँति प्रतिमा के सम्मुख जाकर बड़ी देर तक मस्तक झुकाये बेठा रहा। वह इसी ध्यानावस्था में बैठा था कि किसी ने उसका नाम लेकर पुकार, यह दफ्तर का चपरासी था और उसके नाम की चिट्ठी लेकर आया थां जगतसिंह ने पत्र हाथ में लिया, तो उसकी सारी देह कॉँप उठी। ईश्वर की स्तुति करके उसने लिफाफा खोला ओर पत्र पढ़ा। लिखा था—‘तुम्हारे दादा को गबन के अभियोग में पॉँच वर्ष की सजा हो गई। तुम्हारी माता इस शोक में मरणासन्न है। छुट्टी मिले, तो घर चले आओ।‘
    जगतसिंह ने उसी वक्त कप्तान के पास जाकर कह —‘हुजूर, मेरी मॉँ बीमार है, मुझे छुट्टी दे दीजिए।‘
    कप्तान ने कठोर ऑंखों से देखकर कहा—अभी छुट्टी नहीं मिल सकती।
    ‘तो मेरा इस्तीफा ले लीजिए।‘
    ‘अभी इस्तीफा नहीं लिया जा सकता।‘
‘मै अब एक क्षण भी नहीं रह सकता।‘
    ‘रहना पड़ेगा। तुम लोगों को बहुत जल्द लाभ पर जाना पड़ेगा।‘
    ‘लड़ाई छिड़ गयी! आह, तब मैं घर नहीं जाऊँगा? हम लोग कब तक यहॉँ से जायेंगे?’
    ‘बहुत जल्द, दो ही चार दिनों में।‘

----------


## Rajeev

4

चार वर्ष बीत गए। कैप्टन जगतसिंह का-सा योद्धा उस रेजीमेंट में नहीं हैं। कठिन अवस्थाओं में उसका साहस और भी उत्तेजित हो जाता है। जिस महिम में सबकी हिम्मते जवाब दे जाती है, उसे सर करना उसी का काम है। हल्ले और धावे में वह सदैव सबसे आगे रहता है, उसकी त्योरियों पर कभी मैल नहीं आता; उसके साथ ही वह इतना विनम्र, इतना गंभीर, इतना प्रसन्नचित है कि सारे अफसर ओर मातहत उसकी बड़ाई करते हैं, उसका पुनर्जीतन-सा हो गया। उस पर अफसरों को इतना विश्वास है कि अब वे प्रत्येक विषय में उससे परामर्श करते हें। जिससे पूछिए, वही वीर जगतसिंह की विरूदावली सुना देगा—कैसे उसने जर्मनों की मेगजीन में आग लगायी, कैसे अपने कप्तान को मशीनगनों की मार से निकाला, कैसे अपने एक मातहत सिपाही को कंधे पर लेकर निल आया। ऐसा जान पड़ता है, उसे अपने प्राणों का मोह नही, मानो वह काल को खोजता फिरता हो!
    लेकिन नित्य रात्रि के समय, जब जगतसिंह को अवकाश मिलता है, वह अपनी छोलदारी में अकेले बैठकर घरवालों की याद कर लिया करता है—दो-चार ऑंसू की बँदे अवश्य गिरा देता हे। वह प्रतिमास अपने वेतन का बड़ा भाग घर भेज देता है, और ऐसा कोई सप्ताह नहीं जाता जब कि वह माता को पत्र न लिखता हो। सबसे बड़ी चिंता उसे अपने पिता की है, जो आज उसी के दुष्कर्मो के कारण कारावास की यातना झेल रहे हैं। हाय! वह कौन दिन होगा, जब कि वह उनके चरणों पर सिर रखकर अपना अपराध क्षमा करायेगा, और वह उसके सिर पर हाथ रखकर आर्शीवाद देंगे?

----------


## Rajeev

5

सवा चार वर्ष बीत गए। संध्या का समय है। नैनी जेल के द्वार पर भीड़ लगी हुई है। कितने ही कैदियों की मियाद पूरी हो गयी है। उन्हें लिवा जाने के लिए उनके घरवाले आये हुए है; किन्तु बूढ़ा भक्तसिंह अपनी अँधेरी कोठरी में सिर झुकाये उदास बैठा हुआ है। उसकी कमर झुक कर कमान हो गयी है। देह अस्थि-पंजर-मात्र रह गयी हे। ऐसा जान पड़ता हें, किसी चतुर शिल्पी ने एक अकाल-पीड़ित मनुष्य की मूर्ति बनाकर रख दी है। उसकी भी मीयाद पूरी हो गयी है; लेकिन उसके घर से कोई नहीं आया। आये कौन? आने वाल था ही कौन?
    एक बूढ़ किन्तु हृष्ट-पुष्ट कैदी ने आकर उसक कंधा हिलाया और बोला—कहो भगत, कोई घर से आया?
    भक्तसिंह ने कंपित कंठ-स्वर से कहा—घर पर है ही कौन?
    ‘घर तो चलोगे ही?’
    ‘मेरे घर कहॉँ है?’
    ‘तो क्या यही पड़े रहोंगे?’
    ‘अगर ये लोग निकाल न देंगे, तो यहीं पड़ा रहूँगा।‘
    आज चार साल के बाद भगतसिंह को अपने प्रताड़ित, निर्वासित पुत्र की याद आ रही थी। जिसके कारण जीतन का सर्वनाश हो गया; आबरू मिट गयी; घर बरबाद हो गया, उसकी स्मृति भी असहय थी; किन्तु आज नैराश्य ओर दु:ख के अथाह सागर में डूबते हुए उन्होंने उसी तिनके का सहार लियां न-जाने उस बेचारे की क्या दख्शा हुई। लाख बुरा है, तो भी अपना लड़का हे। खानदान की निशानी तो हे। मरूँगा तो चार ऑंसू तो बहायेगा; दो चिल्लू पानी तो देगा। हाय! मैने उसके साथ कभी प्रेम का व्यवहार नहीं कियां जरा भी शरारत करता, तो यमदूत की भॉँति उसकी गर्दन पर सवार हो जाता। एक बार रसोई में बिना पैर धोये चले जाने के दंड में मेने उसे उलटा लटका दिया था। कितनी बार केवल जोर से बोलने पर मैंने उस वमाचे लगाये थे। पुत्र-सा रत्न पाकर मैंने उसका आदर न कियां उसी का दंड है। जहॉँ प्रेम का बन्धन शिथिल हो, वहॉँ परिवार की रक्षा कैसे हो सकती है?

----------


## Rajeev

6

सबेरा हुआ। आशा की सूर्य निकला। आज उसकी रश्मियॉँ कितनी कोमल और मधुर थीं, वायु कितनी सुखद, आकाश कितना मनोहर, वृक्ष कितने हरे-भरे, पक्षियों का कलरव कितना मीठा! सारी प्रकृति आश के रंग में रंगी हुई थी; पर भक्तसिंह के लिए चारों ओर धरे अंधकार था।
    जेल का अफसर आया। कैदी एक पंक्ति में खड़े हुए। अफसर एक-एक का नाम लेकर रिहाई का परवाना देने लगा। कैदियों के चेहरे आशा से प्रफुलित थे। जिसका नाम आता, वह खुश-खुश अफसर के पास जात, परवाना लेता, झुककर सलाम करता और तब अपने विपत्तिकाल के संगियों से गले मिलकर बाहर निकल जाता। उसके घरवाले दौड़कर उससे लिपट जाते। कोई पैसे लुटा रहा था, कहीं मिठाइयॉँ बॉँटी जा रही थीं, कहीं जेल के कर्मचारियों को इनाम दिया जा रहा था। आज नरक के पुतले विनम्रता के देवता बने हुए थे।
    अन्त में भक्तसिंह का नाम आया। वह सिर झुकाये आहिस्ता-आहिस्ता जेलर के पास गये और उदासीन भाव से परवाना लेकर जेल के द्वार की ओर चले, मानो सामने कोई समुद्र लहरें मार रहा है। द्वार से बाहर निकल कर वह जमीन पर बैठ गये। कहॉँ जायँ?
    सहसा उन्होंने एक सैनिक अफसर को घोड़े पर सवार, जेल की ओर आते देखा। उसकी देह पर खाकी वरदी थी, सिर पर कारचोबी साफा। अजीब शान से घोड़े पर बैठा हुआ था। उसके पीछे-पीछे एक फिटन आ रही थी। जेल के सिपाहियों ने अफसर को देखते ही बन्दूकें सँभाली और लाइन में खड़े हाकर सलाम किया।
    भक्तससिंह ने मन में कहा—एक भाग्यवान वह है, जिसके लिए फिटन आ रही है; ओर एक अभागा मै हूँ, जिसका कहीं ठिकाना नहीं।
    फौजी अफसर ने इधर-उधर देखा और घोड़े से उतर कर सीधे भक्तसिंह के सामने आकर खड़ा हो गया।
    भक्तसिंह ने उसे ध्यान से देखा और तब चौंककर उठ खड़े हुए और बोले—अरे! बेटा जगतसिंह!
    जगतसिंह रोता हुआ उनके पैरों पर गिर पड़ा।

----------


## Rajeev

इस्तीफा

दफ्तर का बाबू एक बेजबान जीव है। मजदूरों को ऑंखें दिखाओ, तो वह त्योरियॉँ बदल कर खड़ा हो जायकाह। कुली को एक डाँट बताओं, तो सिर से बोझ फेंक कर अपनी राह लेगा। किसी भिखारी को दुत्कारों, तो वह तुम्हारी ओर गुस्से की निगहा से देख कर चला जायेगा। यहॉँ तक कि गधा भी कभी-कभी तकलीफ पाकर दो लत्तियॉँ झड़ने लगता हे; मगर बेचारे दफ्तर के बाबू को आप चाहे ऑंखे दिखायें, डॉँट बतायें, दुत्कारें या ठोकरें मारों, उसक ेमाथे पर बल न आयेगा। उसे अपने विकारों पर जो अधिपत्य होता हे, वह शायद किसी संयमी साधु में भी न हो। संतोष का पुतला, सब्र की मूर्ति, सच्चा आज्ञाकारी, गरज उसमें तमाम मानवी अच्छाइयाँ मौजूद होती हें। खंडहर के भी एक दिन भग्य जाते हे दीवाली के दिन उस पर भी रोशनी होती है, बरसात में उस पर हरियाली छाती हे, प्रकृति की दिलचस्पियों में उसका भी हिस्सा है। मगर इस गरीब बाबू के नसीब कभी नहीं जागते। इसकी अँधेरी तकदीर में रोशनी का जलावा कभी नहीं दिखाई देता। इसके पीले चेहरे पर कभी मुस्कराहट की रोश्नी नजर नहीं आती। इसके लिए सूखा सावन हे, कभी हरा भादों नहीं। लाला फतहचंद ऐसे ही एक बेजबान जीव थे। 
    कहते हें, मनुष्य पर उसके नाम का भी असर पड़ता है। फतहचंद की दशा में यह बात यथार्थ सिद्ध न हो सकी। यदि उन्हें ‘हारचंद’ कहा जाय तो कदाचित यह अत्युक्ति न होगी। दफ्तर में हार, जिंदगी में हार, मित्रों में हार, जीतन में उनके लिए चारों ओर निराशाऍं ही थीं। लड़का एक भी नहीं, लड़कियॉँ ती; भाई एक भी नहीं, भौजाइयॉँ दो, गॉँठ में कौड़ी नहीं, मगर दिल में आया ओर मुरव्वत, सच्चा मित्र एक भी नहीं—जिससे मित्रता हुई, उसने धोखा दिया, इस पर तंदुरस्ती भी अच्छी नहीं—बत्तीस साल की अवस्था में बाल खिचड़ी हो गये थे। ऑंखों में ज्योंति नहीं, हाजमा चौपट, चेहरा पीला, गाल चिपके, कमर झुकी हुई, न दिल में हिम्मत, न कलेजे में ताकत। नौ बजे दफ्तर जाते और छ: बजे शाम को लौट कर घर आते। फिर घर से बाहर निकलने की हिम्मत न पड़ती। दुनिया में क्या होता है; इसकी उन्हें बिलकुल खबर न थी। उनकी दुनिया लोक-परलोक जो कुछ था, दफ्तर था। नौकरी की खैर मनाते और जिंदगी के दिन पूरे करते थे। न धर्म से वास्ता था, न दीन से नाता। न कोई मनोरंजन था, न खेल। ताश खेले हुए भी शायद एक मुद्दत गुजर गयी थी।

----------


## Rajeev

2

जाड़ो के दिन थे। आकाश पर कुछ-कुछ बादल थे। फतहचंद साढ़े पॉँच बजे दफ्तर से लौटै तो चिराग जल गये थे। दफ्तर से आकर वह किसी से कुछ न बोलते; चुपके से चारपाई पर लेट जाते और पंद्रह-बीस मिनट तक बिना हिले-डुले पड़े रहते तब कहीं जाकर उनके मुँह से आवाज निकलती। आज भी प्रतिदिन की तरह वे चुपचाप पड़े थे कि एक ही मिनट में बाहर से किसी ने पुकारा। छोटी लड़की ने जाकर पूछा तो मालूम हुआ कि दफ्तर का चपरासी है। शारदा पति के मुँह-हाथ धाने के लिए लोटा-गिलास मॉँज रही थी। बोली—उससे कह दे, क्या काम है। अभी तो दफ्तर से आये ही हैं, और बुलावा आ गया है?
चपरासी ने कहा है, अभी फिर बुला लाओ। कोई बड़ा जरूरी काम है।
    फतहचंद की खामोशी टूट गयी। उन्होंने सिर उठा कर पूछा—क्या बात है?
    शारदा—कोई नहीं दफ्तर का चपरासी है।
    फतहचंद ने सहम कर कहा—दफ्तर का चपरासी! क्या साहब ने बुलाया है?
    शारदा—हॉँ, कहता हे, साहब बुला रहे है। यहॉँ कैसा साहब हे तुम्हारार जब देखा, बुलाया करता है? सबेरे के गए-गए अभी मकान लौटे हो, फिर भी बुलाया आ गया!    
    फतहचंद न सँभल कर कहा—जरा सुन लूँ, किसलिए बुलाया है। मैंने सब काम खतम कर दिया था, अभी आता हूँ।
शारदा—जरा जलपान तो करते जाओ, चपरासी से बातें करने लगोगे, तो तुम्हें अन्दर आने की याद भी न रहेंगी।
    यह कह कर वह एक प्याली में थोड़ी-सी दालमोट ओर सेव लायी। फतहचंद उठ कर खड़े हो गये, किन्तु खाने की चीजें देख करह चारपाई पर बैठ गये और प्याली की ओर चाव से देख कर चारपाई पर बैठ गये ओर प्याली की ओर चाव से देख कर डरते हुए बोले—लड़कियों को दे दिया है न?
    शारदा ने ऑंखे चढ़ाकर कहा—हॉँ-हॉँ; दे  दिया है, तुम तो खाओ।
    इतने में छोटी में चपरासी ने फिर पुकार—बाबू जी, हमें बड़ी देर हो रही हैं।
    शारदा—कह क्यों नहीं दते कि इस वक्त न आयेंगें
    फतहचन्द ने जल्दी-जल्दी दालमोट की दो-तीन फंकियॉँ लगायी, एक गिलास पानी पिया ओर बाहर की तरफ दौड़े। शारदा पान बनाती ही रह गयी।
    चपरासी ने कहा—बाबू जी! आपने बड़ी देर कर दी। अब जरा लपक ेचलिए, नहीं तो जाते ही डॉँट बतायेगा।
    फतहचन्द ने दो कदम दौड़ कर कहा—चलेंगे तो भाई आदमी ही की तरह चाहे डॉँट लगायें या दॉँत दिखायें। हमसे दौड़ा नहीं जाता। बँगले ही पर है न?
    चपरासी—भला, वह दफ्तर क्यों आने लगा। बादशाह हे कि दिल्लगी?
    चपरासी तेज चलने का आदी था। बेचारे बाबू फतहचन्द धीरे-धीरे जाते थे। थोड़ी ही दूर चल कर हॉँफ उठे। मगर मर्द तो थे ही, यह कैसे कहते कि भाई जरा और धीरे चलो। हिम्मत करके कदम उठातें जाते थें यहॉँ तक कि जॉँघो में दर्द होने लगा और आधा रास्ता खतम होते-होते पैरों ने उठने से इनकार कर दिया। सारा
शरीर पसीने से तर हो गया। सिर में चक्कर आ गया। ऑंखों के सामने तितलियॉँ उड़ने लगीं।
    चपरासी ने ललकारा—जरा कदम बढ़ाय चलो, बाबू!
    फतहचन्द बड़ी मुश्किल से बोले—तुम जाओ, मैं आता हूँ।
    वे सड़क के किनारे पटरी पर बैठ गये ओर सिर को दोनों हाथों से थाम कर दम मारने लगें चपरासी ने इनकी यह दशा देखी, तो आगे बढ़ा। फतहचन्द डरे कि यह शैतान जाकर न-जाने साहब से क्या कह दे, तो गजब ही हो जायगा। जमीन पर हाथ टेक कर उठे ओर फिर चलें मगर कमजोरी से शरीर हॉँफ रहा था। इस समय कोइ्र बच्चा भी उन्हें जमीन पर गिरा सकता थां बेचारे किसी तरह गिरते-पड़ते साहब बँगलें पर पहुँचे। साहब बँगले पर टहल रहे थे। बार-बार फाटक की तरफ देखते थे और किसी को अतो न देख कर मन में झल्लाते थे।
    चपरासी को देखते ही ऑंखें निकाल कर बोल—इतनी देर कहॉँ था?
    चपरासी ने बरामदे की सीढ़ी पर खड़े-खड़े कहा—हुजूर! जब वह आयें तब तो; मै दौड़ा चला आ रहा हूँ।
    साहब ने पेर पटक कर कहा—बाबू क्या बोला?
    चपरासी—आ रहे हे हुजूर, घंटा-भर में तो घर में से निकले।
    इतने में पुतहचन्द अहाते के तार के उंदर से निकल कर वहॉँ आ पहुँचे और साहब को सिर झुक कर सलाम किया।
    साहब ने कड़कर कहा—अब तक कहॉँ था?
    फतहचनद ने साहब का तमतमाया चेहरा देखा, तो उनका खून सूख गया। बोले—हुजूर, अभी-अभी तो दफ्तर से गया हूँ, ज्यों ही चपरासी ने आवाज दी, हाजिर हुआ।
    साहब—झूठ बोलता है, झूठ बोलता हे, हम घंटे-भर से खड़ा है।
    फतहचन्द—हुजूर, मे झूठ नहीं बोलता। आने में जितनी देर हो गयी होस, मगर घर से चलेन में मुझे बिल्कुल देर नहीं हुई।
    साहब ने हाथ की छड़ी घुमाकर कहा—चुप रह सूअर, हम घण्टा-भर से खड़ा हे, अपना कान पकड़ो!
    फतहचन्द ने खून की घँट पीकर कहा—हुजूर मुझे दस साल काम करते हो गए, कभी.....।
    साहब—चुप रह सूअर, हम कहता है कि अपना कान पकड़ो!
    फतहचन्द—जब मैंने कोई कुसूर किया हो?
    साहब—चपरासी! इस सूअर का कान पकड़ो।
    चपरासी ने दबी जबान से कहा—हुजूर, यह भी मेरे अफसर है, मै इनका कान कैसे पकडूँ?
    साहब—हम कहता है, इसका कान पकड़ो, नहीं हम तुमको हंटरों से मारेगा।
    चपरासी—हुजूर, मे याहँ नौकरी करने आया हूँ, मार खाने नहीं। मैं भी इज्जतदार आदमी हूँ। हुजूर, अपनी नौकरी ले लें! आप जो हुक्म दें, वह बजा लाने को हाजिर हूँ, लेकिन किसी की इज्जत नहीं बिगाड़ सकता। नौकरी तो चार दिन की है। चार दिन के लिए क्यों जमाने-भर से बिगाड़ करें।
    साहब अब क्रोध को न बर्दाश्त करसके। हंटर लेकर दौड़े। चपरासी ने देखा, यहॉँ खड़ रहने में खैरियत नहीं है, तो भाग खड़ा हुआ। फतहचन्द अभी तक चुपचाप खड़े थे। चपरासी को न पाकर उनके पास आया और उनके दोनों कान पकड़कर हिला दिया। बोला—तुम सूअर गुस्ताखी करता है? जाकर आफिस से फाइल लाओ।
    फतहचन्द ने कान हिलाते हुए कहा—कौन-सा फाइल? तुम बहरा हे सुनता नहीं? हम फाइल मॉँगता है।
    फतहचन्द ने किसी तरह दिलेर होकर कहा—आप कौन-सा फाइल मॉगते हें?
    साहब—वही फाइल जो हम माँगता हे। वही फाइल लाओ। अभी लाओं वेचारे फतहचन्द को अब ओर कुछ पूछने की हिम्मत न हुई साहब बहादूर एक तो यों ही तेज-मिजाज थे, इस पर हुकूमत का घमंड ओर सबसे बढ़कर शराब का नशा। हंटर लेकर पिल पड़ते, तो बेचार क्या कर लेते? चुपके से दफ्तर की तरफ चल पड़े।
    साहब ने कहा—दौड़ कर जाओ—दौड़ो।
    फतहचनद ने कहा—हुजूर, मुझसे दौड़ा नहीं जाता।
    साहब—ओ, तुम बहूत सुस्त हो गया है। हम तुमको दौड़ना सिखायेगा। दौड़ो (पीछे से धक्का देकर) तुम अब भी नहीं दौड़ेगा?
    यह कह कर साहब हंटर लेने चले। फतहचन्द दफ्तर के बाबू होने पर भी मनुष्य ही थे। यदि वह बलवान होंते, तो उस बदमाश का खून पी जाते। अगर उनके पास कोई हथियार होता, तो उस पर परूर चला देते; लेकिन उस हालत में तो मार खाना ही उनकी तकदीर में लिखा था। वे बेतहाश भागे और फाटक से बाहर निकल कर सड़क पर आ गये।

----------


## Rajeev

3

फतहचनद दफ्तर न गये। जाकर करते ही क्या? साहब ने फाइल का नाम तक न बताया। शायद नशा में भूल गया। धीरे-धीरे घर की ओर चले, मगर इस बेइज्जती ने पैरों में बेड़िया-सी डाल दी थीं। माना कि वह शारीरिक बल में साहब से कम थे, उनके हाथ में कोई चीज भी न थी, लेकिन क्या वह उसकी बातों का जवाब न दे सकते थे? उनके पैरो में जूते तो थे। क्या वह जूते से काम न ले सकते थे? फिर क्यों उन्होंने इतनी जिल्लत बर्दाश्त की?
    मगर इलाज की क्या था? यदि वह क्रोध में उन्हें गोली मार देता, तो उसका क्या बिगड़ता। शायद एक-दो महीने की सादी कैद हो जाती। सम्भव है, दो-चार सौ रूपये जुर्माना हो जात। मगर इनका परिवार तो मिट्टी में मिल जाता। संसार में कौन था, जो इनके स्त्री-बच्चों की खबर लेता। वह किसके दरवाजे हाथ फैलाते? यदि उसके पास इतने रूपये होते, जिसे उनके कुटुम्ब का पालन हो जाता, तो वह आज इतनी जिल्लत न सहते। या तो मर ही जाते, या उस शैतान को कुछ सबक ही दे देते। अपनी जान का उन्हें डर न था। जिन्दगी में ऐसा कौन सुख था, जिसके लिए वह इस तरह डरते। ख्याल था सिर्फ परिवार के बरबाद हो जाने का।
    आज फतहचनद को अपनी शारीरिक कमजोरी पर जितना दु:ख हुआ, उतना और कभी न हुआ था। अगर उन्होंने शुरू ही से तन्दुरूस्ती का ख्याल रखा होता, कुछ कसरत करते रहते, लकड़ी चलाना जानते होते, तो क्या इस शैतान की इतनी हिम्मत होती कि वह उनका कान पकड़ता। उसकी ऑंखें निकला लेते। कम से कम दन्हें घर से एक छुरी लेकर चलना था! ओर न होता, तो दो-चार हाथ जमाते ही—पीछे देखा जाता, जेल जाना ही तो होता या और कुछ?
    वे ज्यों-ज्यों आगे बढ़ते थे, त्यों-त्यों उनकी तबीयत अपनी कायरता और बोदेपन पर औरभी झल्लाती थीं अगर वह उचक कर उसके दो-चार थप्पड़ लगा देते, तो क्या होता—यही न कि साहब के खानसामें, बैरे सब उन पर पिल पड़ते ओर मारते-मारते बेदम कर देते। बाल-बच्चों के सिर पर जो कुछ पड़ती—पड़ती। साहब को इतना तो मालूम हो जाता कि गरीब को बेगुनाह जलील करना आसान नही। आखिर आज मैं मर जाऊँ, तो क्या हो? तब कौन मेरे बच्चों का पालन करेंगा? तब उनके सिर जो कुछ पड़ेगी, वह आज ही पड़ जाती, तो क्या हर्ज था।
    इस अन्तिम विचार ने फतहचन्द के हृदय में इतना जोश भर दिया कि वह लौट पड़े ओर साहब से जिल्लत का बदला लेने के लिए दो-चार कदम चले, मगर फिर खयाल आया, आखिर जो कुछ जिल्लत होनी थी; वह तो हो ही ली। कौन जाने, बँगले पर हो या क्लब चला गया हो। उसी समय उन्हें शारदा की बेकसी ओर बच्चों का बिना बाप के जाने का खयाल भी आ गया। फिर लौटे और घर चले।

----------


## Rajeev

4

घर में जाते ही शारदा ने पूछा—किसलिए बुलाया था, बड़ी देर हो गयी?
फतहचन्द ने चारपाई पर लेटते हुए कहा—नशे की सनक थी, और क्या? शैतान ने मुझे गालियॉँ दी, जलील कियां बसस, यहीं रट लगाए हुए था कि देर क्यों की? निर्दयी ने चपरासी से मेरा कान पकड़ने को कहा।
    शारदा ने गुस्से में आकर कहा—तुमने एक जूता उतार कर दिया नहीं सूआर को?
    फतहचन्द—चपरासी बहुत शरीफ है। उसने साफ कह दिया—हुजूर, मुझसे यह काम न होगा। मेंने भले आदमियों की इज्जत उतारने के लिए नौकरी नहीं की थी। वह उसी वक्त सलाम करके चला गया।
    शारदा—यही बहादुरी हे। तुमने उस साहब को क्यों नही फटकारा?
    फतहचन्द—फटकारा क्यों नहीं—मेंने भी खूब सुनायी। वह छड़ी लेकर दौड़ा—मेने भी जूता सँभाला। उसने मुझे छड़ियॉँ जमायीं—मैंने भी कई जूते लगाये!
    शारदा ने खुश होकर कहा—सच? इतना-सा मुँह हो गया होगा उसका! 
    फतहचन्द—चेहरे पर झाडू-सी फिरी हुई थी।
    शारदा—बड़ा अच्छा किया तुमने ओर मारना चाहिए था। मे होती, तो बिना जान लिए न छोड़ती। 
    फतहचन्द—मार तो आया हूँ; लेकिन अब खैरियत नहीं है। देखो, क्या नतीजा होता है? नौकरी तो जायगी ही, शायद सजा भी काटनी पड़े।
शारदा—सजा क्यों काटनी पड़ेगी? क्या कोई इंसाफ करने वाला नहीं है? उसने क्यों गालियॉँ दीं, क्यों छड़ी जमायी?
    फतहचन्द—उसने सामने मेरी कौन सुनेगा? अदालत भी उसी की तरफ हो जायगी।
    शारदा—हो जायगी, हो जाय; मगर देख लेना अब किसी साहब की यह हिम्मत न होगी कि किसी बाबू को गालियॉँ दे बैठे। तुम्हे चाहिए था कि ज्योंही उसके मुँह से गालियॉँ निकली, लपक कर एक जूता रसीदद कर देते।
    फतहचन्द—तो फिर इस वक्त जिंदा लौट भी न सकता। जरूर मुझे गोली मार देता।
    शारदा—देखी जाती।
    फतहचन्द ने मुस्करा कर कहा—फिर तुम लोग कहॉँ जाती?
    शारदा—जहाँ ईश्वर की मरजी होती। आदमी के लिए सबसे बड़ी चीज इज्जत हे। इज्जत गवॉँ कर बाल-बच्चों की परवरिश नही की जाती। तुम उस शैतान को मार का आये होते तो मै करूर से फूली नहीं समाती। मार खाकर उठते, तो शायद मै तुम्हारी सूरत से भी घृणा करती। यों जबान से चाहे कुछ न कहती, मगर दिल से तुम्हारी इज्जल जाती रहती। अब जो कुछ सिर पर आयेगी, खुशी से झेल लूँगी.....। कहॉँ जाते हो, सुनो-सुनो कहॉँ जाते हो?
    फतहचन्द दीवाने होकर जोश में घर से निकल पड़े। शारदा पुकारती रह गयी। वह फिर साहब के बँगले की तरफ जा रहे थे। डर से सहमे हुए नहीं; बल्कि गरूर से गर्दन उठाये हुए। पक्का इरादा उनके चेहरे से झलक रहा था। उनके पैरों में वह कमजोरी, ऑंखें में वह बेकसी न थी। उनकी कायापलट सी हो गयी थी। वह कमजोर बदन, पीला मुखड़ा दुर्बल बदनवाला, दफ्तर के बाबू की जगह अब मर्दाना चेहरा, हिम्मत भरा हुआ, मजबूत गठा और जवान था। उन्होंने पहले एक दोस्त के घर जाकर उसक डंडा लिया ओर अकड़ते हुए साहब के बँगले पर जा पहुँचे।
    इस वक्त नौ बजे थे। साहब खाने की मेज पर थे। मगर फतहचन्द ने आज उनके मेज पर से उठ जाने का दंतजार न किया, खानसामा कमरे से बाहर निकला और वह चिक उठा कर अंदर गए। कमरा प्रकाश से जगमगा रहा थां जमीन पर ऐसी कालीन बिछी हुई थी; जेसी फतहचन्द की शादी में भी नहीं बिछी होगी। साहब बहादूर ने उनकी तरफ क्रोधित दृष्टि से देख कर कहा—तुम क्यों आया? बाहर जाओं, क्यों अन्दर चला आया?
    फतहचन्द ने खड़े-खड़े डंडा संभाल कर कहा—तुमने मुझसे अभी फाइल मॉँगा था, वही फाइल लेकर आया हूँ। खाना खा लो, तो दिखाऊँ। तब तक में बैठा हूँ। इतमीनान से खाओ, शायद वह तुम्हारा आखिरी खाना होगा। इसी कारण खूब पेट भर खा लो।
    साहब सन्नाटे में आ गये। फतहचन्द की तरफ डर और क्रोध की दृष्टि से देख कर कॉंप उठे। फतहचन्द के चेहरे पर पक्का इरादा झलक रहा था। साहब समझ गये, यह मनुष्य इस समय मरने-मारने के लिए तैयार होकर आयाहै। ताकत में फतहचन्द उनसे पासंग भी नहीं था। लेकिन यह निश्चय था कि वह ईट का जवाब पत्थर से नहीं, बल्कि लोहे से देने को तैयार है। यदि पह फतहचन्द को बुरा-भला कहते है, तो क्या आश्चर्य है कि वह डंडा लेकर पिल पड़े। हाथापाई करने में यद्यपि उन्हें जीतने में जरा भी संदेह नहीं था, लेकिन बैठे-बैठाये डंडे खाना भी तो कोई बुद्धिमानी नहीं है। कुत्ते को आप डंडे से मारिये, ठुकराइये, जो चाहे कीजिए; मगर उसी समय तक, जब तक वह गुर्राता नहीं। एक बार गुर्रा कर दौड़ पड़े, तो फिर देखे आप हिम्मत कहॉँ जाती हैं? यही हाल उस वक्त साहब बहादुर का थां जब तक यकीन था कि फतहचन्द घुड़की, गाली, हंटर, ठाकर सब कुछ खामोशी से सह लेगा,. तब तक आप शेर थे; अब वह त्योरियॉँ बदले, ड़डा सँभाले, बिल्ली की तरह घात लगाये खडा है। जबान से कोई कड़ा शब्द निकला और उसने ड़डा चलाया। वह अधिक से अधिक उसे बरखास्त कर सकते हैं। अगर मारते हैं, तो मार खाने का भी डर है। उस पर फौजदारी में मुकदमा दायर हो जाने का संदेशा—माना कि वह अपने प्रभाव और ताकत को जेल में डलवा देगे; परन्तु परेशानी और बदनामी से किसी तरह न बच सकते थे। एक बुद्धिमान और दूरंदेश आदमी की तरह उन्होंने यह कहा—ओहो, हम समझ गया, आप हमसे नाराज हें। हमने क्या आपको कुछ कहा है? आप क्यों हमसे नाराज हैं?
    फतहचन्द ने तन करी कहा—तुमने अभी आध घंटा पहले मेरे कान पकड़े थे, और मुझसे सैकड़ो ऊल-जलूल बातें कही थीं। क्या इतनी जल्दी भूल गये?
    साहब—मैने आपका कान पकड़ा, आ-हा-हा-हा-हा! क्या मजाक है? क्या मैं पागल हूँ या दीवाना?
    फतहचन्द—तो क्या मै झूठ बोल रहा हूँ? चपरासी गवाह है। आपके नौकर-चाकर भी देख रहे थे।
    साहब—कब की बात है?
फतहचन्द—अभी-अभी, कोई आधा घण्टा हुआ, आपने मुझे बुलवाया था और बिना कारण मेरे कान पकड़े और धक्के दिये थे।
साहब—ओ बाबू जी, उस वक्त हम नशा में था। बेहरा ने हमको बहुत दे दिया था। हमको कुछ खबर नहीं, क्या हुआ माई गाड़! हमको कुछ खबर नहीं।
फतहचन्द—नशा में अगर तुमने गोली मार दी होती, तो क्या मै मर न जाता? अगर तुम्हें नशा था और नशा में सब कुछ मुआफ हे, तो मै भी नशे मे हूँ। सुनो मेरा फैसला, या तो अपने कान पकड़ो कि फिर कभी किसी भले आदमी के संग ऐसा बर्ताव न करोगे, या मैं आकर तुम्हारे कान पकडूँगा। समझ गये कि नहीं! इधर उधर हिलो नहीं, तुमने जगह छोड़ी और मैनें डंडा चलाया। फिर खोपड़ी टूट जाय, तो मेरी खता नहीं। मैं जो कुछ कहता हूँ, वह करते चलो; पकड़ों कान!
साहब ने बनावटी हँसी हँसकर कहा—वेल बाबू जी, आप बहुत दिल्लगी करता है। अगर हमने आपको बुरा बात कहता है, तो हम आपसे माफी मॉँगता हे।
फतहचन्द—(डंडा तौलकर) नहीं, कान पकड़ो!
साहब आसानी से इतनी जिल्लत न सह सके। लपककर उठे और चाहा कि फतहचन्द के हाथ से लकड़ी छीन लें; लेकिन फतहचन्द गाफिल न थे। साहब मेज पर से उठने न पाये थे कि उन्होने डंडें का भरपूर और तुला हुआ हाथ चलाया। साहब तो नंगे सिर थे ही; चोट सिर पर पड़ गई। खोपड़ी भन्ना गयी। एक मिनट तक सिर को पकड़े रहने के बाद बोले—हम तुमको बरखास्त कर देगा।
फतहचन्द—इसकी मुझे परवाह नहीं, मगर आज मैं तुमसे बिना कान पकड़ाये नहीं जाऊँगा। कसान पकड़कर वादा करो कि फिर किसी भले आदमी के साथ ऐसा बेअदबी न करोगे, नहीं तो मेरा दूसरा हाथ पडना ही चाहता है!
यह कहकर फतहचन्द ने फिर डंडा उठाया। साहब को अभी तक पहली चोट न भूली थी। अगर कहीं यह दूसरा हाथ पड़ गया, तो शायद खोपड़ी खुल जाये। कान पर हाथ रखकर बोले—अब अप खुश हुआ?
‘फिर तो कभी किसी को गाली न दोगे?’
‘कभी नही।‘
‘अगर फिर कभी ऐसा किया, तो समझ लेना, मैं कहीं बहुत दूर नहीं हूँ।‘
‘अब किसी को गाली न देगा।‘
‘अच्छी बात हे, अब मैं जाता हूँ, आप से मेरा इस्तीफा है। मैं कल इस्तीफा में यह लिखकर भेजूँगा कि
तुमने मुझे गालियॉँ दीं, इसलिए मैं नौकरी नहीं करना चाहता, समझ गये?
    साहब—आप इस्तीफा क्यों देता है? हम तो हम तो बरखास्त नहीं करता।
    फतहचन्द—अब तुम जैसे पाजी आदमी की मातहती नहीं करूँगा।
    यह कहते हुए फतहचन्द कमरे से बाहर निकले और बड़े इतमीनान से घर चले। आज उन्हें सच्ची विजय की प्रसन्नता का अनुभव हुआ। उन्हें ऐसी खुशी कभी नहीं प्राप्त हुई थी। यही उनके जीतन की पहली जीत थी।

----------


## Rajeev

अलग्योझा

भोला महतो ने पहली स्त्री के मर जाने बाद दूसरी सगाई की, तो उसके लड़के रग्घू के लिए बुरे दिन आ गए। रग्घू की उम्र उस समय केवल दस वर्ष की थी। चैने से गॉँव में गुल्ली-डंडा खेलता फिरता था। मॉँ के आते ही चक्की में जुतना पड़ा। पन्ना रुपवती स्त्री थी और रुप और गर्व में चोली-दामन का नाता है। वह अपने हाथों से कोई काम न करती। गोबर रग्घू निकालता, बैलों को सानी रग्घू देता। रग्घू ही जूठे बरतन मॉँजता। भोला की ऑंखें कुछ ऐसी फिरीं कि उसे रग्घू में सब बुराइयॉँ-ही-बुराइयॉँ नजर आतीं। पन्ना की बातों को वह प्राचीन मर्यादानुसार ऑंखें बंद करके मान लेता था। रग्घू की शिकायतों की जरा परवाह न करता। नतीजा यह हुआ कि रग्घू ने शिकायत करना ही छोड़ दिया। किसके सामने रोए? बाप ही नहीं, सारा गॉँव उसका दुश्मन था। बड़ा जिद्दी लड़का है, पन्ना को तो कुद समझता ही नहीं: बेचारी उसका दुलार करती है, खिलाती-पिलाती हैं यह उसी का फल है। दूसरी औरत होती, तो निबाह न होता। वह तो कहा, पन्ना इतनी सीधी-सादी है कि निबाह होता जाता है। सबल की शिकायतें सब सुनते हैं, निर्बल की फरियाद भी कोई नहीं सुनता! रग्घू का हृदय मॉँ की ओर से दिन-दिन फटता जाता था। यहां तक कि आठ साठ गुजर गए और एक दिन भोला के नाम भी मृत्यु का सन्देश आ पहुँचा।
    पन्ना के चार बच्चे थे-तीन बेटे और एक बेटी। इतना बड़ खर्च और कमानेवाला कोई नहीं। रग्घू अब क्यों बात पूछने लगा? यह मानी हुई बात थी। अपनी स्त्री लाएगा और अलग रहेगा। स्त्री आकर और भी आग लगाएगी। पन्ना को चारों ओर अंधेरा ही दिखाई देता था: पर कुछ भी हो, वह रग्घू की आसरैत बनकर घर में रहेगी। जिस घर में उसने राज किया, उसमें अब लौंडी न बनेगी। जिस लौंडे को अपना गुलाम समझा, उसका मुंह न ताकेगी। वह सुन्दर थीं, अवस्था अभी कुछ ऐसी ज्यादा न थी। जवानी अपनी पूरी बहार पर थी। क्या वह कोई दूसरा घर नहीं कर सकती? यहीं न होगा, लोग हँसेंगे। बला से! उसकी बिरादरी में क्या ऐसा होता नहीं? ब्राह्मण, ठाकुर थोड़ी ही थी कि नाक कट जायगी। यह तो उन्ही ऊँची जातों में होता है कि घर में चाहे जो कुछ करो, बाहर परदा ढका रहे। वह तो संसार को दिखाकर दूसरा घर कर सकती है, फिर वह रग्घू कि दबैल बनकर क्यों रहे?
    भोला को मरे एक महीना गुजर चुका था। संध्या हो गई थी। पन्ना इसी चिन्ता में पड़ हुई थी कि सहसा उसे ख्याल आया, लड़के घर में नहीं हैं। यह बैलों के लौटने की बेला है, कहीं कोई लड़का उनके नीचे न आ जाए। अब द्वार पर कौन है, जो उनकी देखभाल करेगा? रग्घू को मेरे लड़के फूटी ऑंखों नहीं भाते। कभी हँसकर नहीं बोलता। घर से बाहर निकली, तो देखा, रग्घू सामने झोपड़े में बैठा ऊख की गँडेरिया बना रहा है, लड़के उसे घेरे खड़े हैं और छोटी लड़की उसकी गर्दन में हाथ डाले उसकी पीठ पर सवार होने की चेष्टा कर रही है। पन्ना को अपनी ऑंखों पर विश्वास न आया। आज तो यह नई बात है। शायद दुनिया को दिखाता है कि मैं अपने भाइयों को कितना चाहता हूँ और मन में छुरी रखी हुई है। घात मिले तो जान ही ले ले! काला सॉँप है, काला सॉँप! कठोर स्वर में बोली-तुम सबके सब वहॉँ क्या करते हो? घर में आओ, सॉँझ की बेला है, गोरु आते होंगे।
    रग्घू ने विनीत नेत्रों से देखकर कहा—मैं तो हूं ही काकी, डर किस बात का है?
    बड़ा लड़का केदार बोला-काकी, रग्घू दादा ने हमारे लिए दो गाड़ियाँ बना दी हैं। यह देख, एक पर हम और खुन्नू बैठेंगे, दूसरी पर लछमन और झुनियॉँ। दादा दोनों गाड़ियॉँ खींचेंगे।
    यह कहकर वह एक कोने से दो छोटी-छोटी गाड़ियॉँ निकाल लाया। चार-चार पहिए लगे थे। बैठने के लिए तख्ते और रोक के लिए दोनों तरफ बाजू थे।
    पन्ना ने आश्चर्य से पूछा-ये गाड़ियॉँ किसने बनाई?
    केदार ने चिढ़कर कहा-रग्घू दादा ने बनाई हैं, और किसने! भगत के घर से बसूला और रुखानी मॉँग लाए और चटपट बना दीं। खूब दौड़ती हैं काकी! बैठ खुन्नू मैं खींचूँ।
    खुन्नू गाड़ी में बैठ गया। केदार खींचने लगा। चर-चर शोर हुआ मानो गाड़ी भी इस खेल में लड़कों के साथ शरीक है।
    लछमन ने दूसरी गाड़ी में बैठकर कहा-दादा, खींचो।
    रग्घू ने झुनियॉँ को भी गाड़ी में बिठा दिया और गाड़ी खींचता हुआ दौड़ा। तीनों लड़के तालियॉँ बजाने लगे। पन्ना चकित नेत्रों से यह दृश्य देख रही थी और सोच रही थी कि य वही रग्घू है या कोई और।
    थोड़ी देर के बाद दोनों गाड़ियॉँ लौटीं: लड़के घर में जाकर इस यानयात्रा के अनुभव बयान करने लगे। कितने खुश थे सब, मानों हवाई जहाज पर बैठ आये हों।    
खुन्नू ने कहा-काकी सब पेड़ दौड़ रहे थे।
    लछमन-और बछियॉँ कैसी भागीं, सबकी सब दौड़ीं!
    केदार-काकी, रग्घू दादा दोनों गाड़ियॉँ एक साथ खींच ले जाते हैं।
    झुनियॉँ सबसे छोटी थी। उसकी व्यंजना-शक्ति उछल-कूद और नेत्रों तक परिमित थी-तालियॉँ बजा-बजाकर नाच रही थी।
    खुन्नू-अब हमारे घर गाय भी आ जाएगी काकी! रग्घू दादा ने गिरधारी से कहा है कि हमें एक गाय ला दो। गिरधारी बोला, कल लाऊँगा।
    केदार-तीन सेर दूध देती है काकी! खूब दूध पीऍंगे।
    इतने में रग्घू भी अंदर आ गया। पन्ना ने अवहेलना की दृष्टि से देखकर पूछा-क्यों रग्घू तुमने गिरधारी से कोई गाय मॉँगी है?
    रग्घू ने क्षमा-प्रार्थना के भाव से कहा-हॉँ, मॉँगी तो है, कल लाएगा।
    पन्ना-रुपये किसके घर से आऍंगे, यह भी सोचा है?
    रग्घू-सब सोच लिया है काकी! मेरी यह मुहर नहीं है। इसके पच्चीस रुपये मिल रहे हैं, पॉँच रुपये बछिया के मुजा दे दूँगा! बस, गाय अपनी हो जाएगी।
    पन्ना सन्नाटे में आ गई। अब उसका अविश्वासी मन भी रग्घू के प्रेम और सज्जनता को अस्वीकार न कर सका। बोली-मुहर को क्यों बेचे देते हो? गाय की अभी कौन जल्दी है? हाथ में पैसे हो जाऍं, तो ले लेना। सूना-सूना गला अच्छा न लगेगा। इतने दिनों गाय नहीं रही, तो क्या लड़के नहीं जिए?
    रग्घू दार्शनिक भाव से बोला-बच्चों के खाने-पीने के यही दिन हैं काकी! इस उम्र में न खाया, तो फिर क्या खाऍंगे। मुहर पहनना मुझे अच्छा भी नही मालूम होता। लोग समझते होंगे कि बाप तो गया। इसे मुहर पहनने की सूझी है।
    भोला महतो गाय की चिंता ही में चल बसे। न रुपये आए और न गाय मिली। मजबूर थे। रग्घू ने यह समस्या कितनी सुगमता से हल कर दी। आज जीवन में पहली बार पन्ना को रग्घू पर विश्वास आया, बोली-जब गहना ही बेचना है, तो अपनी मुहर क्यों बेचोगे? मेरी हँसुली ले लेना।
    रग्घू-नहीं काकी! वह तुम्हारे गले में बहुत अच्छी लगती है। मर्दो को क्या, मुहर पहनें या न पहनें।
    पन्ना-चल, मैं बूढ़ी हुई। अब हँसुली पहनकर क्या करना है। तू अभी लड़का है, तेरा गला अच्छा न लगेगा?
    रग्घू मुस्कराकर बोला—तुम अभी से कैसे बूढ़ी हो गई? गॉँव में है कौन तुम्हारे बराबर?
रग्घू की सरल आलोचना ने पन्ना को लज्जित कर दिया। उसके रुखे-मुरछाए मुख पर प्रसन्नता की लाली दौड़ गई।

----------


## Rajeev

2

पाँच साल गुजर गए। रग्घू का-सा मेहनती, ईमानदार, बात का धनी दूसरा किसान गॉँव में न था। पन्ना की इच्छा के बिना कोई काम न करता। उसकी उम्र अब 23 साल की हो गई थी। पन्ना बार-बार कहती, भइया, बहू को बिदा करा लाओ। कब तक नैह में पड़ी रहेगी? सब लोग मुझी को बदनाम करते हैं कि यही बहू को नहीं आने देती: मगर रग्घू टाल देता था। कहता कि अभी जल्दी क्या है? उसे अपनी स्त्री के रंग-ढंग का कुछ परिचय दूसरों से मिल चुका था। ऐसी औरत को घर में लाकर वह अपनी शॉँति में बाधा नहीं डालना चाहता था।
    आखिर एक दिन पन्ना ने जिद करके कहा-तो तुम न लाओगे?
    ‘कह दिया कि अभी कोई जल्दी नहीं।’
    ‘तुम्हारे लिए जल्दी न होगी, मेरे लिए तो जल्दी है। मैं आज आदमी भेजती हूँ।’
    ‘पछताओगी काकी, उसका मिजाज अच्छा नहीं है।’
    ‘तुम्हारी बला से। जब मैं उससे बोलूँगी ही नहीं, तो क्या हवा से लड़ेगी? रोटियॉँ तो बना लेगी। मुझसे भीतर-बाहर का सारा काम नहीं होता, मैं आज बुलाए लेती हूँ।’
    ‘बुलाना चाहती हो, बुला लो: मगर फिर यह न कहना कि यह मेहरिया को ठीक नहीं करता, उसका गुलाम हो गया।’
    ‘न कहूँगी, जाकर दो साड़ियाँ और मिठाई ले आ।’
    तीसरे दिन मुलिया मैके से आ गई। दरवाजे पर नगाड़े बजे, शहनाइयों की मधुर ध्वनि आकाश में गूँजने लगी। मुँह-दिखावे की रस्म अदा हुई। वह इस मरुभूमि में निर्मल जलधारा थी। गेहुऑं रंग था, बड़ी-बड़ी नोकीली पलकें, कपोलों पर हल्की सुर्खी, ऑंखों में प्रबल आकर्षण। रग्घू उसे देखते ही मंत्रमुग्ध हो गया।
    प्रात:काल पानी का घड़ा लेकर चलती, तब उसका गेहुऑं रंग प्रभात की सुनहरी किरणों से कुन्दन हो जाता, मानों उषा अपनी सारी सुगंध, सारा विकास और उन्माद लिये मुस्कराती चली जाती हो।

----------


## Rajeev

3

मुलिया मैके से ही जली-भुनी आयी थी। मेरा शौहर छाती फाड़कर काम करे, और पन्ना रानी बनी बैठी रहे, उसके लड़े रईसजादे बने घूमें। मुलिया से यह बरदाश्त न होगा। वह किसी की गुलामी न करेगी। अपने लड़के तो अपने होते ही नहीं, भाई किसके होते हैं? जब तक पर नहीं निकते हैं, रग्घू को घेरे हुए हैं। ज्यों ही जरा सयाने हुए, पर झाड़कर निकल जाऍंगे, बात भी न पूछेंगे।
    एक दिन उसने रग्घू से कहा—तुम्हें इस तरह गुलामी करनी हो, तो करो, मुझसे न होगी।
    रग्घू—तो फिर क्या करुँ, तू ही बता? लड़के तो अभी घर का काम करने लायक भी नहीं हैं।
    मुलिया—लड़के रावत के हैं, कुछ तुम्हारे नहीं हैं। यही पन्ना है, जो तुम्हें दाने-दाने को तरसाती थी। सब सुन चुकी हूं। मैं लौंडी बनकर न रहूँगी। रुपये-पैसे का मुझे हिसाब नहीं मिलता। न जाने तुम क्या लाते हो और वह क्या करती है। तुम समझते हो, रुपये घर ही में तो हैं: मगर देख लेना, तुम्हें जो एक फूटी कौड़ी भी मिले।
    रग्घू—रुपये-पैसे तेरे हाथ में देने लगूँ तो दुनिया कया कहेगी, यह तो सोच।
    मुलिया—दुनिया जो चाहे, कहे। दुनिया के हाथों बिकी नहीं हूँ। देख लेना, भॉँड लीपकर हाथ काला ही रहेगा। फिर तुम अपने भाइयों के लिए मरो, मै। क्यों मरुँ?
    रग्घू—ने कुछ जवाब न दिया। उसे जिस बात का भय था, वह इतनी जल्द सिर आ पड़ी। अब अगर उसने बहुत तत्थो-थंभो किया, तो साल-छ:महीने और काम चलेगा। बस, आगे यह डोंगा चलता नजर नहीं आता। बकरे की मॉँ कब तक खैर मनाएगी?
    एक दिन पन्ना ने महुए का सुखावन डाला। बरसाल शुरु हो गई थी। बखार में अनाज गीला हो रहा था। मुलिया से बोली-बहू, जरा देखती रहना, मैं तालाब से नहा आऊँ?
    मुलिया ने लापरवाही से कहा-मुझे नींद आ रही है, तुम बैठकर देखो। एक दिन न नहाओगी तो क्या होगा?
    पन्ना ने साड़ी उतारकर रख दी, नहाने न गयी। मुलिया का वार खाली गया।
    कई दिन के बाद एक शाम को पन्ना धान रोपकर लौटी, अँधेरा हो गया था। दिन-भर की भूखी थी। आशा थी, बहू ने रोटी बना रखी होगी: मगर देखा तो यहॉँ चूल्हा ठंडा पड़ा हुआ था, और बच्चे मारे भूख के तड़प रहे थे। मुलिया से आहिस्ता से पूछा-आज अभी चूल्हा नहीं जला?
    केदार ने कहा—आज दोपहर को भी चूल्हा नहीं जला काकी! भाभी ने कुछ बनाया ही नहीं।
    पन्ना—तो तुम लोगों ने खाया क्या?
    केदार—कुछ नहीं, रात की रोटियॉँ थीं, खुन्नू और लछमन ने खायीं। मैंने सत्तू खा लिया।
पन्ना—और बहू?
    केदार—वह पड़ी सो रह है, कुछ नहीं खाया।
    पन्ना ने उसी वक्त चूल्हा जलाया और खाना बनाने बैठ गई। आटा गूँधती थी और रोती थी। क्या नसीब है? दिन-भर खेत में जली, घर आई तो चूल्हे के सामने जलना पड़ा।
    केदार का चौदहवॉँ साल था। भाभी के रंग-ढंग देखकर सारी स्थित समझ् रहा था। बोला—काकी, भाभी अब तुम्हारे साथ रहना नहीं चाहती।
    पन्ना ने चौंककर पूछा—क्या कुछ कहती थी?
    केदार—कहती कुछ नहीं थी: मगर है उसके मन में यही बात। फिर तुम क्यों नहीं उसे छोड़ देतीं? जैसे चाहे रहे, हमारा भी भगवान् है?
    पन्ना ने दॉँतों से जीभ दबाकर कहा—चुप, मरे सामने ऐसी बात भूलकर भी न कहना। रग्घू तुम्हारा भाई नहीं, तुम्हारा बाप है। मुलिया से कभी बोलोगे तो समझ लेना, जहर खा लूँगी।

----------


## Rajeev

4

दशहरे का त्यौहार आया। इस गॉँव से कोस-भर एक पुरवे में मेला लगता था। गॉँव के सब लड़के मेला देखने चले। पन्ना भी लड़कों के साथ चलने को तैयार हुई: मगर पैसे कहॉँ से आऍं? कुंजी तो मुलिया के पास थी।
    रग्घू ने आकर मुलिया से कहा—लड़के मेले जा रहे हैं, सबों को दो-दो पैसे दे दो।
    मुलिया ने त्योरियॉँ चढ़ाकर कहा—पैसे घर में नहीं हैं।
    रग्घू—अभी तो तेलहन बिका था, क्या इतनी जल्दी रुपये उठ गए?
    मुलिया—हॉँ, उठ गए?
    रग्घू—कहॉँ उठ गए? जरा सुनूँ, आज त्योहार के दिन लड़के मेला देखने न जाऍंगे?
    मुलिया—अपनी काकी से कहो, पैसे निकालें, गाड़कर क्या करेंगी?
    खूँटी पर कुंजी हाथ पकड़ लिया और बोली—कुंजी मुझे दे दो, नहीं तो ठीक न होगा। खाने-पहने को भी चाहिए, कागज-किताब को भी चाहिए, उस पर मेला देखने को भी चाहिए। हमारी कमाई इसलिए नहीं है कि दूसरे खाऍं और मूँछों पर ताव दें।
    पन्ना ने रग्घू से कहा—भइया, पैसे क्या होंगे! लड़के मेला देखने न जाऍंगे।
रग्घू ने झिड़ककर कहा—मेला देखने क्यों न जाऍंगे? सारा गॉँव जा रहा है। हमारे  ही लड़के न जाऍंगे?
    यह कहकर रग्घू ने अपना हाथ छुड़ा लिया और पैसे निकालकर लड़कों को दे दिये: मगर कुंजी जब मुलिया को देने लगा, तब उसने उसे आंगन में फेंक दिया और मुँह लपेटकर लेट गई! लड़के मेला देखने न गए।
    इसके बाद दो दिन गुजर गए। मुलिया ने कुछ नहीं खाया और पन्ना भी भूखी रही रग्घू कभी इसे मनाता, कभी उसे:पर न यह उठती, न वह। आखिर रग्घू ने हैरान होकर मुलिया से पूछा—कुछ मुँह से तो कह, चाहती क्या है?
    मुलिया ने धरती को सम्बोधित करके कहा—मैं कुछ नहीं चाहती, मुझे मेरे घर पहुँचा दो।
    रग्घू—अच्छा उठ, बना-खा। पहुँचा दूँगा।
    मुलिया ने रग्घू की ओर ऑंखें उठाई। रग्घू उसकी सूरत देखकर डर गया। वह माधुर्य, वह मोहकता, वह लावण्य गायब हो गया था। दॉँत निकल आए थे, ऑंखें फट गई थीं और नथुने फड़क रहे थे। अंगारे की-सी लाल ऑंखों से देखकर बोली—अच्छा, तो काकी ने यह सलाह दी है, यह मंत्र पढ़ाया है? तो यहॉँ ऐसी कच्चे नहीं हूँ। तुम दोनों की छाती पर मूँग दलूँगी। हो किस फेर में?
    रग्घू—अच्छा, तो मूँग ही दल लेना। कुछ खा-पी लेगी, तभी तो मूँग दल सकेगी।
    मुलिया—अब तो तभी मुँह में पानी डालूँगी, जब घर अलग हो जाएगा। बहुत झेल चुकी, अब नहीं झेला जाता।
    रग्घू सन्नाटे में आ गया। एक दिन तक उसके मुँह से आवाज ही न निकली। अलग होने की उसने स्वप्न में भी कल्पना न की थी। उसने गॉँव में दो-चार परिवारों को अलग होते देखा था। वह खूब जानता था, रोटी के साथ लोगों के हृदय भी अलग हो जाते हैं। अपने हमेशा के लिए गैर हो जाते हैं। फिर उनमें वही नाता रह जाता है, जो गॉँव के आदमियों में। रग्घू ने मन में ठान लिया था कि इस विपत्ति को घर में न आने दूँगा: मगर होनहार के सामने उसकी एक न चली। आह! मेरे मुँह में कालिख लगेगी, दुनिया यही कहेगी कि बाप के मर जाने पर दस साल भी एक में निबाह न हो सका। फिर किससे अलग हो जाऊँ? जिनको गोद में खिलाया, जिनको बच्चों की तरह पाला, जिनके लिए तरह-तरह के कष्ठ झेले, उन्हीं से अलग हो जाऊँ? अपने प्यारों को घर से निकाल बाहर करुँ? उसका गला फँस गया। कॉँपते हुए स्वर में बोला—तू क्या चाहती है कि मैं अपने भाइयों से अलग हो जाऊँ? भला सोच तो, कहीं मुँह दिखाने लायक रहूँगा?
    मुलिया—तो मेरा इन लोगों के साथ निबाह न होगा।
रग्घू—तो तू अलग हो जा। मुझे अपने साथ क्यों घसीटती है?
    मुलिया—तो मुझे क्या तुम्हारे घर में मिठाई मिलती है? मेरे लिए क्या संसार में जगह नहीं है?
    रग्घू—तेरी जैसी मर्जी, जहॉँ चाहे रह। मैं अपने घर वालों से अलग नहीं हो सकता। जिस दिन इस घर में दो चूल्हें जलेंगे, उस दिन मेरे कलेजे के दो टुकड़े हो जाऍंगे। मैं यह चोट नहीं सह सकता। तुझे जो तकलीफ हो, वह मैं दूर कर सकता हूँ। माल-असबाब की मालकिन तू है ही: अनाज-पानी तेरे ही हाथ है, अब रह क्या गया है? अगर कुछ काम-धंधा करना नहीं चाहती, मत कर। भगवान ने मुझे समाई दी होती, तो मैं तुझे तिनका तक उठाने न देता। तेरे यह सुकुमार हाथ-पांव मेहनत-मजदूरी करने के लिए बनाए ही नहीं गए हैं: मगर क्या करुँ अपना कुछ बस ही नहीं है। फिर भी तेरा जी कोई काम करने को न चाहे, मत कर: मगर मुझसे अलग होने को न कह, तेरे पैरों पड़ता हूँ।
    मुलिया ने सिर से अंचल खिसकाया और जरा समीप आकर बोली—मैं काम करने से नहीं डरती, न बैठे-बैठे खाना चाहती हूँ: मगर मुझ से किसी की धौंस नहीं सही जाती। तुम्हारी ही काकी घर का काम-काज करती हैं, तो अपने लिए करती हैं, अपने बाल-बच्चों के लिए करती हैं। मुझ पर कुछ एहसान नहीं करतीं, फिर मुझ पर धौंस क्यों जमाती हैं? उन्हें अपने बच्चे प्यारे होंगे, मुझे तो तुम्हारा आसरा है। मैं अपनी ऑंखों से यह नहीं देख सकती कि सारा घर तो चैन करे, जरा-जरा-से बच्चे तो दूध पीऍं, और जिसके बल-बूते पर गृहस्थी बनी हुई है, वह मट्ठे को तरसे। कोई उसका पूछनेवाला न हो। जरा अपना मुंह तो देखो, कैसी सूरत निकल आई है। औरों के तो चार बरस में अपने पट्ठे तैयार हो जाऍंगे। तुम तो दस साल में खाट पर पड़ जाओगे। बैठ जाओ, खड़े क्यों हो? क्या मारकर भागोगे? मैं तुम्हें जबरदस्ती न बॉँध लूँगी, या मालकिन का हुक्म नहीं है? सच कहूँ, तुम बड़े कठ-कलेजी हो। मैं जानती, ऐसे निर्मोहिए से पाला पड़ेगा, तो इस घर में भूल से न आती। आती भी तो मन न लगाती, मगर अब तो मन तुमसे लग गया। घर भी जाऊँ, तो मन यहॉँ ही रहेगा और तुम जो हो, मेरी बात नहीं पूछते।
    मुलिया की ये रसीली बातें रग्घू पर कोई असर न डाल सकीं। वह उसी रुखाई से बोला—मुलिया, मुझसे यह न होगा। अलग होने का ध्यान करते ही मेरा मन न जाने कैसा हो जाता है। यह चोट मुझ से न सही जाएगी।
    मुलिया ने परिहास करके कहा—तो चूड़ियॉँ पहनकर अन्दर बैठो न! लाओ मैं मूँछें लगा लूं। मैं तो समझती थी कि तुममें भी कुछ कल-बल है। अब देखती हूँ, तो निरे मिट्टी के लौंदे हो।
पन्ना दालान में खड़ी दोनों की बातचीत सुन नहीं थी। अब उससे न रहा गया। सामने आकर रग्घू से बोली—जब वह अलग होने पर तुली हुई है, फिर तुम क्यों उसे जबरदस्ती मिलाए रखना चाहते हो? तुम उसे लेकर रहो, हमारे भगवान् ने निबाह दिया, तो अब क्या डर? अब तो भगवान् की दया से तीनों लड़के सयाने हो गए हैं, अब कोई चिन्ता नहीं।
    रग्घू ने ऑंसू-भरी ऑंखों से पन्ना को देखकर कहा—काकी, तू भी पागल हो गई है क्या? जानती नहीं, दो रोटियॉँ होते ही दो मन हो जाते हैं।
    पन्ना—जब वह मानती ही नहीं, तब तुम क्या करोगे? भगवान् की मरजी होगी, तो कोई क्या करेगा? परालब्ध में जितने दिन एक साथ रहना लिखा था, उतने दिन रहे। अब उसकी यही मरजी है, तो यही सही। तुमने मेरे बाल-बच्चों के लिए जो कुछ किया, वह भूल नहीं सकती। तुमने इनके सिर हाथ न रखा होता, तो आज इनकी न जाने क्या गति होती: न जाने किसके द्वार पर ठोकरें खातें होते, न जाने कहॉँ-कहॉँ भीख मॉँगते फिरते। तुम्हारा जस मरते दम तक गाऊँगी। अगर मेरी खाल तुम्हारे जूते बनाने के काम आते, तो खुशी से दे दूँ। चाहे तुमसे अलग हो जाऊँ, पर जिस घड़ी पुकारोगे, कुत्ते की तरह दौड़ी आऊँगी। यह भूलकर भी न सोचना कि तुमसे अलग होकर मैं तुम्हारा बुरा चेतूँगी। जिस दिन तुम्हारा अनभल मेरे मन में आएगा, उसी दिन विष खाकर मर जाऊँगी। भगवान् करे, तुम दूधों नहाओं, पूतों फलों! मरते दम तक यही असीस मेरे रोऍं-रोऍं से निकलती रहेगी और अगर लड़के भी अपने बाप के हैं। तो मरते दम तक तुम्हारा पोस मानेंगे।
    यह कहकर पन्ना रोती हुई वहॉँ से चली गई। रग्घू वहीं मूर्ति की तरह बैठा रहा। आसमान की ओर टकटकी लगी थी और ऑंखों से ऑंसू बह रहे थे।

----------


## Rajeev

5

पन्ना की बातें सुनकर मुलिया समझ गई कि अपने पौबारह हैं। चटपट उठी, घर में झाड़ू लगाई, चूल्हा जलाया और कुऍं से पानी लाने चली। उसकी टेक पूरी हो गई थी।
    गॉँव में स्त्रियों के दो दल होते हैं—एक बहुओं का, दूसरा सासों का! बहुऍं सलाह और सहानुभूति के लिए अपने दल में जाती हैं, सासें अपने में। दोनों की पंचायतें अलग होती हैं। मुलिया को कुऍं पर दो-तीन बहुऍं मिल गई। एक से पूछा—आज तो तुम्हारी बुढ़िया बहुत रो-धो रही थी।
    मुलिया ने विजय के गर्व से कहा—इतने दिनों से घर की मालकिन बनी हुई है, राज-पाट छोड़ते किसे अच्छा लगता है? बहन, मैं उनका बुरा नहीं चाहती: लेकिन एक आदमी की कमाई में कहॉँ तक बरकत होगी। मेरे भी तो यही खाने-पीने, पहनने-ओढ़ने के  दिन हैं। अभी उनके पीछे मरो, फिर बाल-बच्चे हो जाऍं, उनके पीछे मरो। सारी जिन्दगी रोते ही कट जाएगी।
    एक बहू-बुढ़िया यही चाहती है कि यह सब जन्म-भर लौंडी बनी रहें। मोटा-झोटा खाएं और पड़ी रहें।
    दूसरी बहू—किस भरोसे पर कोई मरे—अपने लड़के तो बात नहीं पूछें पराए लड़कों का क्या भरोसा? कल इनके हाथ-पैर हो जायेंगे, फिर कौन पूछता है! अपनी-अपनी मेहरियों का मुंह देखेंगे। पहले ही से फटकार देना अच्छा है, फिर तो कोई कलक न होगा।
    मुलिया पानी लेकर गयी, खाना बनाया और रग्घू से बोली—जाओं, नहा आओ,  रोटी तैयार है।
    रग्घू ने मानों सुना ही नहीं। सिर पर हाथ रखकर द्वार की तरफ ताकता रहा।
    मुलिया—क्या कहती हूँ, कुछ सुनाई देता है, रोटी तैयार है, जाओं नहा आओ।
    रग्घू—सुन तो रहा हूँ, क्या बहरा हूँ? रोटी तैयार है तो जाकर खा ले। मुझे भूख नहीं है।
    मुलिया ने फिर नहीं कहा। जाकर चूल्हा बुझा दिया, रोटियॉँ उठाकर छींके पर रख दीं और मुँह ढॉँककर लेट रही।
    जरा देर में पन्ना आकर बोली—खाना तैयार है, नहा-धोकर खा लो! बहू भी भूखी होगी।
    रग्घू ने झुँझलाकर कहा—काकी तू घर में रहने देगी कि मुँह में कालिख लगाकर कहीं निकल जाऊँ? खाना तो खाना ही है, आज न खाऊँगा, कल खाऊँगा, लेकिन अभी मुझसे न खाया जाएगा। केदार क्या अभी मदरसे से नहीं आया?
    पन्ना—अभी तो नीं आया, आता ही होगा।
    पन्ना समझ गई कि जब तक वह खाना बनाकर लड़कों को न खिलाएगी और खुद न खाएगी रग्घू न खाएगा। इतना ही नहीं, उसे रग्घू से लड़ाई करनी पड़ेगी, उसे जली-कटी सुनानी पड़ेगी। उसे यह दिखाना पड़ेगा कि मैं ही उससे अलग होना चाहती हूँ नहीं तो वह इसी चिन्ता में घुल-घुलकर प्राण दे देगा। यह सोचकर उसने अलग चूल्हा जलाया और खाना बनाने लगी। इतने में केदार और खुन्नू मदरसे से आ गए। पन्ना ने कहा—आओ बेटा, खा लो, रोटी तैयार है।
    केदार ने पूछा—भइया को भी बुला लूँ न?
    पन्ना—तुम आकर खा लो। उसकी रोटी बहू ने अलग बनाई है।
खुन्नू—जाकर भइया से पूछ न आऊँ?
    पन्ना—जब उनका जी चाहेगा, खाऍंगे। तू बैठकर खा: तुझे इन बातों से क्या मतलब? जिसका जी चाहेगा खाएगा, जिसका जी न चाहेगा, न खाएगा। जब वह और उसकी बीवी अलग रहने पर तुले हैं, तो कौन मनाए?
    केदार—तो क्यों अम्माजी, क्या हम अलग घर में रहेंगे?
    पन्ना—उनका जी चाहे, एक घर में रहें, जी चाहे ऑंगन में दीवार डाल लें।
    खुन्नू ने दरवाजे पर आकर झॉँका, सामने फूस की झोंपड़ी थी, वहीं खाट पर पड़ा रग्घू नारियल पी रहा था।
    खुन्नू— भइया तो अभी नारियल लिये बैठे हैं।
    पन्ना—जब जी चाहेगा, खाऍंगे।
    केदार—भइया ने भाभी को डॉँटा नहीं?
    मुलिया अपनी कोठरी में पड़ी सुन रही थी। बाहर आकर बोली—भइया ने तो नहीं डॉँटा अब तुम आकर डॉँटों।
    केदार के चेहरे पर रंग उड़ गया। फिर जबान न खोली। तीनों लड़कों ने खाना खाया और बाहर निकले। लू चलने लगी थी। आम के बाग में गॉँव के लड़के-लड़कियॉँ हवा से गिरे हुए आम चुन रहे थे। केदार ने कहा—आज हम भी आम चुनने चलें, खूब आम गिर रहे हैं।
    खुन्नू—दादा जो बैठे हैं?
    लछमन—मैं न जाऊँगा, दादा घुड़केंगे।
    केदार—वह तो अब अलग हो गए।
    लक्षमन—तो अब हमको कोई मारेगा, तब भी दादा न बोलेंगे?
    केदार—वाह, तब क्यों न बोलेंगे?
    रग्घू ने तीनों लड़कों को दरवाजे पर खड़े देखा: पर कुछ बोला नहीं। पहले तो वह घर के बाहर निकलते ही उन्हें डॉँट बैठता था: पर आज वह मूर्ति के समान निश्चल बैठा रहा। अब लड़कों को कुछ साहस हुआ। कुछ दूर और आगे बढ़े। रग्घू अब भी न बोला, कैसे बोले? वह सोच रहा था, काकी ने लड़कों को खिला-पिला दिया, मुझसे पूछा तक नहीं। क्या उसकी ऑंखों पर भी परदा पड़ गया है: अगर मैंने लड़कों को पुकारा और वह न आयें तो? मैं उनकों मार-पीट तो न सकूँगा। लू में सब मारे-मारे फिरेंगे। कहीं बीमार न पड़ जाऍं। उसका दिल मसोसकर रह जाता था, लेकिन मुँह से कुछ कह न सकता था। लड़कों ने देखा कि यह बिलकुल नहीं बोलते, तो निर्भय होकर चल पड़े।
    सहसा मुलिया ने आकर कहा—अब तो उठोगे कि अब भी नहीं? जिनके नाम पर फाका कर रहे हो, उन्होंने मजे से लड़कों को खिलाया और आप खाया, अब आराम से सो रही है। ‘मोर पिया बात न पूछें, मोर सुहागिन नॉँव।’ एक बार भी तो मुँह से न फूटा कि चलो भइया, खा लो।
    रग्घू को इस समय मर्मान्तक पीड़ा हो रह थी। मुलिया के इन कठोर शब्दों ने घाव पर नमक छिड़क दिया। दु:खित नेत्रों से देखकर बोला—तेरी जो मर्जी थी, वही तो हुआ। अब जा, ढोल बजा!
    मुलिया—नहीं, तुम्हारे लिए थाली परोसे बैठी है।
    रग्घू—मुझे चिढ़ा मत। तेरे पीछे मैं भी बदनाम हो रहा हूँ। जब तू किसी की होकर नहीं रहना चाहती, तो दूसरे को क्या गरज है, जो मेरी खुशामद करे? जाकर काकी से पूछ, लड़के आम चुनने गए हैं, उन्हें पकड़ लाऊँ?
    मुलिया अँगूठा दिखाकर बोली—यह जाता है। तुम्हें सौ बार गरज हो, जाकर पूछो।
    इतने में पन्ना भी भीतर से निकल आयी। रग्घू ने पूछा—लड़के बगीचे में चले गए काकी, लू चल रही है।
    पन्ना—अब उनका कौन पुछत्तर है? बगीचे में जाऍं, पेड़ पर चढ़ें, पानी में डूबें। मैं अकेली क्या-क्या करुँ?
    रग्घू—जाकर पकड़ लाऊँ?
    पन्ना—जब तुम्हें अपने मन से नहीं जाना है, तो फिर मैं जाने को क्यों कहूँ? तुम्हें रोकना होता , तो रोक न देते? तुम्हारे सामने ही तो गए होंगे?
    पन्ना की बात पूरी भी न हुई थी कि रग्घू ने नारियल कोने में रख दिया और बाग की तरफ चला।

----------


## Rajeev

6

रग्घू लड़कों को लेकर बाग से लौटा, तो देखा मुलिया अभी तक झोंपड़े में खड़ी है। बोला—तू जाकर खा क्यों नहीं लेती? मुझे तो इस बेला भूख नहीं है।
मुलिया ऐंठकर बोली—हॉँ, भूख क्यों लगेगी! भाइयों ने खाया, वह तुम्हारे पेट में पहुँच ही गया होगा।
    रग्घू ने दॉँत पीसकर कहा—मुझे जला मत मुलिया, नहीं अच्छा न होगा। खाना कहीं भागा नहीं जाता। एक बेला न खाऊँगा, तो मर न जाउँगा! क्या तू समझती हैं, घर में आज कोई बात हो गई हैं? तूने घर में चूल्हा नहीं जलाया, मेरे कलेजे में आग लगाई है। मुझे घमंड था कि और चाहे कुछ हो जाए, पर मेरे घर में फूट का रोग न आने पाएगा, पर तूने घमंड चूर कर दिया। परालब्ध की बात है।
    मुलिया तिनककर बोली—सारा मोह-छोह तुम्हीं को है कि और किसी को है? मैं तो किसी को तुम्हारी तरह बिसूरते नहीं देखती।
    रग्घू ने ठंडी सॉँस खींचकर कहा—मुलिया, घाव पर नोन न छिड़क। तेरे ही कारन मेरी पीठ में धूल लग रही है। मुझे इस गृहस्थी का मोह न होगा, तो किसे होगा? मैंने ही तो इसे मर-मर जोड़ा। जिनको गोद में खेलाया, वहीं अब मेरे पट्टीदार होंगे। जिन बच्चों को मैं डॉँटता था, उन्हें आज कड़ी ऑंखों से भी नहीं देख सकता। मैं उनके भले के लिए भी कोई बात करुँ, तो दुनिया यही कहेगी कि यह अपने भाइयों को लूटे लेता है। जा मुझे छोड़ दे, अभी मुझसे कुछ न खाया जाएगा।
    मुलिया—मैं कसम रखा दूँगी, नहीं चुपके से चले चलो।
    रग्घू—देख, अब भी कुछ नहीं बिगड़ा है। अपना हठ छोड़ दे।
    मुलिया—हमारा ही लहू पिए, जो खाने न उठे।
    रग्घू ने कानों पर हाथ रखकर कहा—यह तूने क्या किया मुलिया? मैं तो उठ ही रहा था। चल खा लूँ। नहाने-धोने कौन जाए, लेकिन इतनी कहे देता हूँ कि चाहे चार की जगह छ: रोटियॉँ खा जाऊँ, चाहे तू मुझे घी के मटके ही में डुबा दे: पर यह दाग मेरे दिल से न मिटेगा।
    मुलिया—दाग-साग सब मिट जाएगा। पहले सबको ऐसा ही लगता है। देखते नहीं हो, उधर कैसी चैन की वंशी बज रही है, वह तो मना ही रही थीं कि किसी तरह यह सब अलग हो जाऍं। अब वह पहले की-सी चॉँदी तो नहीं है कि जो कुछ घर में आवे, सब गायब! अब क्यों हमारे साथ रहने लगीं?
    रग्घू ने आहत स्वर में कहा—इसी बात का तो मुझे गम है। काकी ने मुझे ऐसी आशा न थी।
    रग्घू खाने बैठा, तो कौर विष के घूँट-सा लगता था। जान पड़ता था, रोटियॉँ भूसी की हैं। दाल पानी-सी लगती। पानी कंठ के नीचे न उतरता था, दूध की तरफ देखा तक नहीं। दो-चार ग्रास खाकर उठ आया, जैसे किसी प्रियजन के श्राद्ध का भोजन हो।
    रात का भोजन भी उसने इसी तरह किया। भोजन क्या किया, कसम पूरी की। रात-भर उसका चित्त उद्विग्न रहा। एक अज्ञात शंका उसके मन पर छाई हुई थी, जेसे भोला महतो द्वार पर बैठा रो रहा हो। वह कई बार चौंककर उठा। ऐसा जान पड़ा, भोला उसकी ओर तिरस्कार की आँखों से देख रहा है।
    वह दोनों जून भोजन करता था: पर जैसे शत्रु के घर। भोला की शोकमग्न मूर्ति ऑंखों से न उतरती थी। रात को उसे नींद न आती। वह गॉँव में निकलता, तो इस तरह मुँह चुराए, सिर झुकाए मानो गो-हत्या की हो।

----------


## Rajeev

7

पाँच साल गुजर गए। रग्घू अब दो लड़कों का बाप था। आँगन में दीवार खिंच गई थी, खेतों में मेड़ें डाल दी गई थीं और बैल-बछिए बॉँध लिये गए थे। केदार की उम्र अब उन्नीस की हो गई थी। उसने पढ़ना छोड़ दिया था और खेती का काम करता था। खुन्नू गाय चराता था। केवल लछमन अब तक मदरसे जाता था। पन्ना और मुलिया दोनों एक-दूसरे की सूरत से जलती थीं। मुलिया के दोनों लड़के बहुधा पन्ना ही के पास रहते। वहीं उन्हें उबटन मलती, वही काजल लगाती, वही गोद में लिये फिरती: मगर मुलिया के मुंह से अनुग्रह का एक शब्द भी न निकलता। न पन्ना ही इसकी इच्छुक थी। वह जो कुछ करती निर्व्याज भाव से करती थी। उसके दो-दो लड़के अब कमाऊ हो गए थे। लड़की खाना पका लेती थी। वह खुद ऊपर का काम-काज कर लेती। इसके विरुद्ध रग्घू अपने घर का अकेला था, वह भी दुर्बल, अशक्त और जवानी में बूढ़ा। अभी आयु तीस वर्ष से अधिक न थी, लेकिन बाल खिचड़ी हो गए थे। कमर भी झुक चली थी। खॉँसी ने जीर्ण कर रखा था। देखकर दया आती थी। और खेती पसीने की वस्तु है। खेती की जैसी सेवा होनी चाहिए, वह उससे न हो पाती। फिर अच्छी फसल कहॉँ से आती? कुछ ऋण भी हो गया था। वह चिंता और भी मारे डालती थी। चाहिए तो यह था कि अब उसे कुछ आराम मिलता। इतने दिनों के निरन्तर परिश्रम के बाद सिर का बोझ कुछ हल्का होता, लेकिन मुलिया की स्वार्थपरता और अदूरदर्शिता ने लहराती हुई खेती उजाड़ दी। अगर सब एक साथ रहते, तो वह अब तक पेन्शन पा जाता, मजे में द्वार पर बैठा हुआ नारियल पीता। भाई काम करते, वह सलाह देता। महतो बना फिरता। कहीं किसी के झगड़े चुकाता, कहीं साधु-संतों की सेवा करता: वह अवसर हाथ से निकल गया। अब तो चिंता-भार दिन-दिन बढ़ता जाता था।
आखिर उसे धीमा-धीमा ज्वर रहने लगा। हृदय-शूल, चिंता, कड़ा परिश्रम और अभाव का यही पुरस्कार है। पहले कुछ परवाह न की। समझा आप ही आप अच्छा हो जाएगा: मगर कमजोरी बढ़ने लगी, तो दवा की फिक्र हुई। जिसने जो बता दिया, खा लिया, डाक्टरों और वैद्यों के पास जाने की सामर्थ्य कहॉँ? और सामर्थ्य भी होती, तो रुपये खर्च कर देने के सिवा और नतीजा ही क्या था? जीर्ण ज्वर की औषधि आराम और पुष्टिकारक भोजन है। न वह बसंत-मालती का सेवन कर सकता था और न आराम से बैठकर बलबर्धक भोजन कर सकता था। कमजोरी बढ़ती ही गई।
    पन्ना को अवसर मिलता, तो वह आकर उसे तसल्ली देती: लेकिन उसके लड़के अब रग्घू से बात भी न करते थे। दवा-दारु तो क्या करतें, उसका और मजाक उड़ाते। भैया समझते थे कि हम लोगों से अलग होकर सोने और ईट रख लेंगे। भाभी भी समझती थीं, सोने से लद जाऊँगी। अब देखें कौन पूछता है? सिसक-सिसककर न मरें तो कह देना। बहुत ‘हाय! हाय!’ भी अच्छी नहीं होती। आदमी उतना काम करे, जितना हो सके। यह नहीं कि रुपये के लिए जान दे दे।
    पन्ना कहती—रग्घू बेचारे का कौन दोष है?
    केदार कहता—चल, मैं खूब समझता हूँ। भैया की जगह मैं होता, तो डंडे से बात करता। मजाक थी कि औरत यों जिद करती। यह सब भैया की चाल थी। सब सधी-बधी बात थी।
    आखिर एक दिन रग्घू का टिमटिमाता हुआ जीवन-दीपक बुझ गया। मौत ने सारी चिन्ताओं का अंत कर दिया।
    अंत समय उसने केदार को बुलाया था: पर केदार को ऊख में पानी देना था। डरा, कहीं दवा के लिए न भेज दें। बहाना बना दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

8

मुलिया का जीवन अंधकारमय हो गया। जिस भूमि पर उसने मनसूबों की दीवार खड़ी की थी, वह नीचे से खिसक गई थी। जिस खूँटें के बल पर वह उछल रही थी, वह उखड़ गया था। गॉँववालों ने कहना शुरु किया, ईश्वर ने कैसा तत्काल दंड दिया। बेचारी मारे लाज के अपने दोनों बच्चों को लिये रोया करती। गॉँव में किसी को मुँह दिखाने का साहस न होता। प्रत्येक प्राणी उससे यह कहता हुआ मालूम होता था—‘मारे घमण्ड के धरती पर पॉँव न रखती थी: आखिर सजा मिल गई कि नहीं !’ अब इस घर में कैसे निर्वाह होगा? वह किसके सहारे रहेगी? किसके बल पर खेती होगी? बेचारा रग्घू बीमार था। दुर्बल था, पर जब तक जीता रहा, अपना काम करता रहा। मारे कमजोरी के कभी-कभी सिर पकड़कर बैठ जाता और जरा दम लेकर फिर हाथ चलाने लगता था। सारी खेती तहस-नहस हो रही थी, उसे कौन संभालेगा? अनाज की डॉँठें खलिहान में पड़ी थीं, ऊख अलग सूख रही थी। वह अकेली क्या-क्या करेगी? फिर सिंचाई अकेले आदमी का तो काम नहीं। तीन-तीन मजदूरों को कहॉँ से लाए! गॉँव में मजदूर थे ही कितने। आदमियों के लिए खींचा-तानी हो रही थी। क्या करें, क्या न करे।
    इस तरह तेरह दिन बीत गए। क्रिया-कर्म से छुट्टी मिली। दूसरे ही दिन सवेरे मुलिया ने दोनों बालकों को गोद में उठाया और अनाज मॉँड़ने चली। खलिहान में पहुंचकर उसने एक को तो पेड़ के नीचे घास के नर्म बिस्तर पर सुला दिया और दूसरे को वहीं बैठाकर अनाज मॉँड़ने लगी। बैलों को हॉँकती थी और रोती थी। क्या इसीलिए भगवान् ने उसको जन्म दिया था? देखते-देखते क्या वे क्या हो गया? इन्हीं दिनों पिछले साल भी अनाज मॉँड़ा गया था। वह रग्घू के लिए लोटे में शरबत और मटर की घुँघी लेकर आई थी। आज कोई उसके आगे है, न पीछे: लेकिन किसी की लौंडी तो नहीं हूँ! उसे अलग होने का अब भी पछतावा न था।
    एकाएक छोटे बच्चे का रोना सुनकर उसने उधर ताका, तो बड़ा लड़का उसे चुमकारकर कह रहा था—बैया तुप रहो, तुप रहो। धीरे-धीरे उसके मुंह पर हाथ फेरता था और चुप कराने के लिए विकल था। जब बच्चा किसी तरह न चुप न हुआ तो वह खुद उसके पास लेट गया और उसे छाती से लगाकर प्यार करने लगा: मगर जब यह प्रयत्न भी सफल न हुआ, तो वह रोने लगा।
    उसी समय पन्ना दौड़ी आयी और छोटे बालक को गोद में उठाकर प्यार करती हुई बोली—लड़कों को मुझे क्यों न दे आयी बहू? हाय! हाय! बेचारा धरती पर पड़ा लोट रहा है। जब मैं मर जाऊँ तो जो चाहे करना, अभी तो जीती हूँ, अलग हो जाने से बच्चे तो नहीं अलग हो गए।
    मुलिया ने कहा—तुम्हें भी तो छुट्टी नहीं थी अम्मॉँ, क्या करती?
    पन्ना—तो तुझे यहॉँ आने की ऐसी क्या जल्दी थी? डॉँठ मॉँड़ न जाती। तीन-तीन लड़के तो हैं, और किसी दिन काम आऍंगे? केदार तो कल ही मॉँड़ने को कह रहा था: पर मैंने कहा, पहले ऊख में पानी दे लो, फिर आज मॉड़ना, मँड़ाई तो दस दिन बाद भ हो सकती है, ऊख की सिंचाई न हुई तो सूख जाएगी। कल से पानी चढ़ा हुआ है, परसों तक खेत पुर जाएगा। तब मँड़ाई हो जाएगी। तुझे विश्वास न आएगा, जब से भैया मरे हैं, केदार को बड़ी चिंता हो गई है। दिन में सौ-सौ बार पूछता है, भाभी बहुत रोती तो नहीं हैं? देख, लड़के भूखे तो नहीं हैं। कोई लड़का रोता है, तो दौड़ा आता है, देख अम्मॉँ, क्या हुआ, बच्चा क्यों रोता है? कल रोकर बोला—अम्मॉँ, मैं जानता कि भैया इतनी जल्दी चले जाऍंगे, तो उनकी कुछ सेवा कर लेता। कहॉँ जगाए-जगाए उठता था, अब देखती हो, पहर रात से उठकर काम में लग जाता है। खुन्नू कल जरा-सा बोला, पहले हम अपनी ऊख में पानी दे लेंगे, तब भैया की ऊख में देंगे। इस पर केदार ने ऐसा डॉँटा कि खुन्नू के मुँह से फिर बात न निकली। बोला, कैसी तुम्हारी और कैसी हमारी ऊख? भैया ने जिला न  लिया होता, तो आज या तो मर गए होते या कहीं भीख मॉँगते होते। आज तुम बड़े ऊखवाले बने हो! यह उन्हीं का पुन-परताप है कि आज भले आदमी बने बैठे हो। परसों रोटी खाने को बुलाने गई,  तो मँड़ैया में बैठा रो रहा था। पूछा, क्यों रोता है? तो बोला, अम्मॉँ, भैया इसी ‘अलग्योझ’ के दुख से मर गए, नहीं अभी उनकी उमिर ही क्या थी! यह उस वक्त न सूझा, नहीं उनसे क्यों बिगाड़ करते?
    यह कहकर पन्ना ने मुलिया की ओर संकेतपूर्ण दृष्टि से देखकर कहा—तुम्हें वह अलग न रहने देगा बहू, कहता है, भैया हमारे लिए मर गए तो हम भी उनके बाल-बच्चों के लिए मर जाऍंगे।
    मुलिया की आंखों से ऑंसू जारी थे। पन्ना की बातों में आज सच्ची वेदना, सच्ची सान्त्वना, सच्ची चिन्ता भरी हुई थी। मुलिया का मन कभी उसकी ओर इतना आकर्षित न हुआ था। जिनसे उसे व्यंग्य और प्रतिकार का भय था, वे इतने दयालु, इतने शुभेच्छु हो गए थे।
    आज पहली बार उसे अपनी स्वार्थपरता पर लज्जा आई। पहली बार आत्मा ने अलग्योझे पर धिक्कारा।

----------


## Rajeev

9

इस घटना को हुए पॉँच साल गुजर गए। पन्ना आज बूढ़ी हो गई है। केदार घर का मालिक है। मुलिया घर की मालकिन है। खुन्नू और लछमन के विवाह हो चुके हैं: मगर केदार अभी तक क्वॉँरा है। कहता हैं— मैं विवाह न करुँगा। कई जगहों से बातचीत हुई, कई सगाइयॉँ आयीं: पर उसे हामी न भरी। पन्ना ने कम्पे लगाए, जाल फैलाए, पर व न फँसा। कहता—औरतों से कौन सुख? मेहरिया घर में आयी और आदमी का मिजाज बदला। फिर जो कुछ है, वह मेहरिया है। मॉँ-बाप, भाई-बन्धु सब पराए हैं। जब भैया जैसे आदमी का मिजाज बदल गया, तो फिर दूसरों की क्या गिनती? दो लड़के भगवान् के दिये हैं और क्या चाहिए। बिना ब्याह किए दो बेटे मिल गए, इससे बढ़कर और क्या होगा? जिसे अपना समझो, व अपना है: जिसे गैर समझो, वह गैर है।
    एक दिन पन्ना ने कहा—तेरा वंश कैसे चलेगा?
    केदार—मेरा वंश तो चल रहा है। दोनों लड़कों को अपना ही समझता हूं।
    पन्ना—समझने ही पर है, तो तू मुलिया को भी अपनी मेहरिया समझता होगा?
    केदार ने झेंपते हुए कहा—तुम तो गाली देती हो अम्मॉँ!
    पन्ना—गाली कैसी, तेरी भाभी ही तो है!
    केदार—मेरे जेसे लट्ठ-गँवार को वह क्यों पूछने लगी!
    पन्ना—तू करने को कह, तो मैं उससे पूछूँ?
    केदार—नहीं मेरी अम्मॉँ, कहीं रोने-गाने न लगे।
पन्ना—तेरा मन हो, तो मैं बातों-बातों में उसके मन की थाह लूँ?
    केदार—मैं नहीं जानता, जो चाहे कर।
    पन्ना केदार के मन की बात समझ गई। लड़के का दिल मुलिया पर आया हुआ है: पर संकोच और भय के मारे कुछ नहीं कहता।
    उसी दिन उसने मुलिया से कहा—क्या करुँ बहू, मन की लालसा मन में ही रह जाती है। केदार का घर भी बस जाता, तो मैं निश्चिन्त हो जाती।
    मुलिया—वह तो करने को ही नहीं कहते।
    पन्ना—कहता है, ऐसी औरत मिले, जो घर में मेल से रहे, तो कर लूँ।
    मुलिया—ऐसी औरत कहॉँ मिलेगी? कहीं ढूँढ़ो।
    पन्ना—मैंने तो ढूँढ़ लिया है।
    मुलिया—सच, किस गॉँव की है?
    पन्ना—अभी न बताऊँगी, मुदा यह जानती हूँ  कि उससे केदार की सगाई हो जाए, तो घर बन जाए और केदार की जिन्दगी भी सुफल हो जाए। न जाने लड़की मानेगी कि नहीं।
    मुलिया—मानेगी क्यों नहीं अम्मॉँ, ऐसा सुन्दर कमाऊ, सुशील वर और कहॉँ मिला जाता है? उस जनम का कोई साधु-महात्मा है, नहीं तो लड़ाई-झगड़े के डर से कौन बिन ब्याहा रहता है। कहॉँ रहती है, मैं जाकर उसे मना लाऊँगी।
    पन्ना—तू चाहे, तो उसे मना ले। तेरे ही ऊपर है।
    मुलिया—मैं आज ही चली जाऊँगी, अम्मा, उसके पैरों पड़कर मना लाऊँगी।
    पन्ना—बता दूँ, वह तू ही है!
    मुलिया लजाकर बोली—तुम तो अम्मॉँजी, गाली देती हो।
    पन्ना—गाली कैसी, देवर ही तो है!
    मुलिया—मुझ जैसी बुढ़िया को वह क्यों पूछेंगे?
    पन्ना—वह तुझी पर दॉँत लगाए बैठा है। तेरे सिवा कोई और उसे भाती ही नहीं। डर के मारे कहता नहीं: पर उसके मन की बात मैं जानती हूँ।
    वैधव्य के शौक से मुरझाया हुआ मुलिया का पीत वदन कमल की भॉँति अरुण हो उठा। दस वर्षो में जो कुछ खोया था, वह इसी एक क्षण में मानों ब्याज के साथ मिल गया। वही लवण्य, वही विकास, वहीं आकर्षण, वहीं लोच।

----------


## Rajeev

ईदगाह

रमजान के पूरे तीस रोजों के बाद ईद आयी है। कितना मनोहर, कितना सुहावना प्रभाव है। वृक्षों पर अजीब हरियाली है, खेतों में कुछ अजीब रौनक है, आसमान पर कुछ अजीब लालिमा है। आज का सूर्य देखो, कितना प्यारा, कितना शीतल है, यानी संसार को ईद की बधाई दे रहा है। गॉंव में कितनी हलचल है। ईदगाह जाने की तैयारियॉँ हो रही हैं। किसी के कुरते में बटन नहीं है, पड़ोस के घर में सुई-धागा लेने दौड़ा जा रहा है। किसी के जूते कड़े हो गए हैं, उनमें तेल डालने के लिए तेली के घर पर भागा जाता है। जल्दी-जल्दी बैलों को सानी-पानी दे दें। ईदगाह से लौटते-लौटते दोपहर हो जाएगी। तीन कोस का पेदल रास्ता, फिर सैकड़ों आदमियों से मिलना-भेंटना, दोपहर के पहले लोटना असम्भव है। लड़के सबसे ज्यादा प्रसन्न हैं। किसी ने एक रोजा रखा है, वह भी दोपहर तक, किसी ने वह भी नहीं, लेकिन ईदगाह जाने की खुशी उनके हिस्से की चीज है। रोजे बड़े-बूढ़ो के लिए होंगे। इनके लिए तो ईद है। रोज ईद का नाम रटते थे, आज वह आ गई। अब जल्दी पड़ी है कि लोग ईदगाह क्यों नहीं चलते। इन्हें गृहस्थी चिंताओं से क्या प्रयोजन! सेवैयों के लिए दूध ओर शक्कर घर में है या नहीं, इनकी बला से, ये तो सेवेयां खाऍंगे। वह क्या जानें कि अब्बाजान क्यों बदहवास चौधरी कायमअली के घर दौड़े जा रहे हैं। उन्हें क्या खबर कि चौधरी ऑंखें बदल लें, तो यह सारी ईद मुहर्रम हो जाए। उनकी अपनी जेबों में तो कुबेर काधन भरा हुआ है। बार-बार जेब से अपना खजाना निकालकर गिनते हैं और खुश होकर फिर रख लेते हैं। महमूद गिनता है, एक-दो, दस,-बारह, उसके पास बारह पैसे हैं। मोहनसिन के पास एक, दो, तीन, आठ, नौ, पंद्रह पैसे हैं। इन्हीं अनगिनती पैसों में अनगिनती चीजें लाऍंगें— खिलौने, मिठाइयां, बिगुल, गेंद और जाने क्या-क्या।
    और सबसे ज्यादा प्रसन्न है हामिद। वह चार-पॉँच साल का गरीब सूरत, दुबला-पतला लड़का, जिसका बाप गत वर्ष हैजे की भेंट हो गया और मॉँ न जाने क्यों पीली होती-होती एक दिन मर गई। किसी को पता क्या बीमारी है। कहती तो कौन सुनने वाला था? दिल पर जो कुछ बीतती थी, वह दिल में ही सहती थी ओर जब न सहा गया,. तो संसार से विदा हो गई। अब हामिद अपनी बूढ़ी दादी अमीना की गोद में सोता है और उतना ही प्रसन्न है। उसके अब्बाजान रूपये कमाने गए हैं। बहुत-सी थैलियॉँ लेकर आऍंगे। अम्मीजान अल्लहा मियॉँ के घर से उसके लिए बड़ी अच्छी-अच्छी चीजें लाने गई हैं, इसलिए हामिद प्रसन्न है। आशा तो बड़ी चीज है, और फिर बच्चों की आशा! उनकी कल्पना तो राई का पर्वत बना लेती हे। हामिद के पॉंव में जूते नहीं हैं, सिर परएक पुरानी-धुरानी टोपी है, जिसका गोटा काला पड़ गया है, फिर भी वह प्रसन्न है। जब उसके अब्बाजान थैलियॉँ और अम्मीजान नियमतें लेकर आऍंगी, तो वह दिल से अरमान निकाल लेगा। तब देखेगा, मोहसिन,  नूरे और सम्मी कहॉँ से उतने पैसे निकालेंगे।
    अभागिन अमीना अपनी कोठरी में बैठी रो रही है। आज ईद का दिन, उसके घर में दाना नहीं! आज आबिद होता, तो क्या इसी तरह ईद आती ओर चली जाती! इस अन्धकार और निराशा में वह डूबी जा रही है। किसने बुलाया था इस निगोड़ी ईद को? इस घर में उसका काम नहीं, लेकिन हामिद! उसे किसी के मरने-जीने के क्या मतल? उसके अन्दर प्रकाश है, बाहर आशा। विपत्ति अपना सारा दलबल लेकर आये, हामिद की आनंद-भरी चितबन उसका विध्वसं कर देगी।
    हामिद भीतर जाकर दादी से कहता है—तुम डरना नहीं अम्मॉँ, मै सबसे पहले आऊँगा। बिल्कुल न डरना।
    अमीना का दिल कचोट रहा है। गॉँव के बच्चे अपने-अपने बाप के साथ जा रहे हैं। हामिद का बाप अमीना के सिवा और कौन है! उसे केसे अकेले मेले जाने दे? उस भीड़-भाड़ से बच्चा कहीं खो जाए तो क्या हो? नहीं, अमीना उसे यों न जाने देगी। नन्ही-सी जान! तीन कोस चलेगा कैसे? पैर में छाले पड़ जाऍंगे। जूते भी तो नहीं हैं। वह थोड़ी-थोड़ी दूर पर उसे गोद में ले लेती, लेकिन यहॉँ सेवैयॉँ कोन पकाएगा? पैसे होते तो लौटते-लोटते सब सामग्री जमा करके चटपट बना लेती। यहॉँ तो घंटों चीजें जमा करते लगेंगे। मॉँगे का ही तो भरोसा ठहरा। उस दिन फहीमन के कपड़े सिले थे। आठ आने पेसे मिले थे। उस उठन्नी को ईमान की तरह बचाती चली आती थी इसी ईद के लिए लेकिन कल ग्वालन सिर पर सवार हो गई तो क्या करती? हामिद के लिए कुछ नहीं हे, तो दो पैसे का दूध तो चाहिए ही। अब तो कुल दो आने पैसे बच रहे हैं। तीन पैसे हामिद की जेब में, पांच अमीना के बटुवें में। यही तो बिसात है और ईद का त्यौहार, अल्ला ही बेड़ा पर लगाए। धोबन और नाइन ओर मेहतरानी और चुड़िहारिन सभी तो आऍंगी। सभी को सेवेयॉँ चाहिए और थोड़ा किसी को ऑंखों नहीं लगता। किस-किस सें मुँह चुरायेगी? और मुँह क्यों चुराए? साल-भर का त्योंहार हैं। जिन्दगी खैरियत से रहें, उनकी तकदीर भी तो उसी के साथ है: बच्चे को खुदा सलामत रखे, यें दिन भी कट जाऍंगे।
    गॉँव से मेला चला। ओर बच्चों के साथ हामिद भी जा रहा था। कभी सबके सब दौड़कर आगे निकल जाते। फिर किसी पेड़ के नींचे खड़े होकर साथ वालों का इंतजार करते। यह लोग क्यों इतना धीरे-धीरे चल रहे हैं? हामिद के पैरो में तो जैसे पर लग गए हैं। वह कभी थक सकता है? शहर का दामन आ गया। सड़क के दोनों ओर अमीरों के बगीचे हैं। पक्की चारदीवारी बनी हुई है। पेड़ो में आम और लीचियॉँ लगी हुई हैं। कभी-कभी कोई लड़का कंकड़ी उठाकर आम पर निशान लगाता हे। माली अंदर से गाली देता हुआ निंलता है। लड़के वहाँ से एक फलॉँग पर हैं। खूब हँस रहे हैं। माली को केसा उल्लू बनाया है।

----------


## Rajeev

2

बड़ी-बड़ी इमारतें आने लगीं। यह अदालत है, यह कालेज है, यह क्लब घर है। इतने बड़े कालेज में कितने लड़के पढ़ते होंगे? सब लड़के नहीं हैं जी! बड़े-बड़े आदमी हैं, सच! उनकी बड़ी-बड़ी मूँछे हैं। इतने बड़े हो गए, अभी तक पढ़ते जाते हैं। न जाने कब तक पढ़ेंगे ओर क्या करेंगे इतना पढ़कर! हामिद के मदरसे में दो-तीन बड़े-बड़े लड़के हें, बिल्कुल तीन कौड़ी के। रोज मार खाते हैं, काम से जी चुराने वाले। इस जगह भी उसी तरह के लोग होंगे ओर क्या। क्लब-घर में जादू होता है। सुना है, यहॉँ मुर्दो की खोपड़ियां दौड़ती हैं। और बड़े-बड़े तमाशे होते हें, पर किसी कोअंदर नहीं जाने देते। और वहॉँ शाम को साहब लोग खेलते हैं। बड़े-बड़े आदमी खेलते हें, मूँछो-दाढ़ी वाले। और मेमें भी खेलती हैं, सच! हमारी अम्मॉँ को यह दे दो, क्या नाम है, बैट, तो उसे पकड़ ही न सके। घुमाते ही लुढ़क जाऍं।
    महमूद ने कहा—हमारी अम्मीजान का तो हाथ कॉँपने लगे, अल्ला कसम।
    मोहसिन बोल—चलों, मनों आटा पीस डालती हैं। जरा-सा बैट पकड़ लेगी, तो हाथ कॉँपने लगेंगे! सौकड़ों घड़े पानी रोज निकालती हैं। पॉँच घड़े तो तेरी भैंस पी जाती है। किसी मेम को एक घड़ा पानी भरना पड़े, तो ऑंखों तक अँधेरी आ जाए।
    महमूद—लेकिन दौड़तीं तो नहीं, उछल-कूद तो नहीं सकतीं।
    मोहसिन—हॉँ, उछल-कूद तो नहीं सकतीं; लेकिन उस दिन मेरी गाय खुल गई थी और चौधरी के खेत में जा पड़ी थी, अम्मॉँ इतना तेज दौड़ी कि में उन्हें न पा सका, सच।
    आगे चले। हलवाइयों की दुकानें शुरू हुई। आज खूब सजी हुई थीं। इतनी मिठाइयॉँ कौन खाता? देखो न, एक-एक दूकान पर मनों होंगी। सुना है, रात को जिन्नात आकर खरीद ले जाते हैं। अब्बा कहते थें कि आधी रात को एक आदमी हर दूकान पर जाता है और जितना माल बचा होता है, वह तुलवा लेता है और सचमुच के रूपये देता है, बिल्कुल ऐसे ही रूपये।
    हामिद को यकीन न आया—ऐसे रूपये जिन्नात को कहॉँ से मिल जाऍंगी?
    मोहसिन ने कहा—जिन्नात को रूपये की क्या कमी? जिस खजाने में चाहें चले जाऍं। लोहे के दरवाजे तक उन्हें नहीं रोक सकते जनाब, आप हैं किस फेर में! हीरे-जवाहरात तक उनके पास रहते हैं। जिससे खुश हो गए, उसे टोकरों जवाहरात दे दिए। अभी यहीं बैठे हें, पॉँच मिनट में कलकत्ता पहुँच जाऍं।
    हामिद ने फिर पूछा—जिन्नात बहुत बड़े-बड़े होते हैं?
    मोहसिन—एक-एक सिर आसमान के बराबर होता है जी! जमीन पर खड़ा हो जाए तो उसका सिर आसमान से जा लगे, मगर चाहे तो एक लोटे में घुस जाए।
    हामिद—लोग उन्हें केसे खुश करते होंगे? कोई मुझे यह मंतर बता दे तो एक जिनन को खुश कर लूँ।
    मोहसिन—अब यह तो न जानता, लेकिन चौधरी साहब के काबू में बहुत-से जिन्नात हैं। कोई चीज चोरी जाए चौधरी साहब उसका पता लगा देंगे ओर चोर का नाम बता देगें। जुमराती का बछवा उस दिन खो गया था। तीन दिन हैरान हुए, कहीं न मिला तब झख मारकर चौधरी के पास गए। चौधरी ने तुरन्त बता दिया, मवेशीखाने में है और वहीं मिला। जिन्नात आकर उन्हें सारे जहान की खबर दे जाते हैं।
    अब उसकी समझ में आ गया कि चौधरी के पास क्यों इतना धन है और क्यों उनका इतना सम्मान है।
    आगे चले। यह पुलिस लाइन है। यहीं सब कानिसटिबिल कवायद करते हैं। रैटन! फाय फो! रात को बेचारे घूम-घूमकर पहरा देते हैं, नहीं चोरियॉँ हो जाऍं। मोहसिन ने प्रतिवाद किया—यह कानिसटिबिल पहरा देते हें? तभी तुम बहुत जानते हों अजी हजरत, यह चोरी करते हैं। शहर के जितने चोर-डाकू हें, सब इनसे मुहल्ले में जाकर ‘जागते रहो! जाते रहो!’ पुकारते हें। तभी इन लोगों के पास इतने रूपये आते हें। मेरे मामू एक थाने में कानिसटिबिल हें। बरस रूपया महीना पाते हें, लेकिन पचास रूपये घर भेजते हें। अल्ला कसम! मैंने एक बार पूछा था कि मामू, आप इतने रूपये कहॉँ से पाते हैं? हँसकर कहने लगे—बेटा, अल्लाह देता है। फिर आप ही बोले—हम लोग चाहें तो एक दिन में लाखों मार लाऍं। हम तो इतना ही लेते हैं, जिसमें अपनी बदनामी न हो और नौकरी न चली जाए।
हामिद ने पूछा—यह लोग चोरी करवाते हैं, तो कोई इन्हें पकड़ता नहीं?
    मोहसिन उसकी नादानी पर दया दिखाकर बोला..अरे, पागल! इन्हें कौन पकड़ेगा! पकड़ने वाले तो यह लोग खुद हैं, लेकिन अल्लाह, इन्हें सजा भी खूब देता है। हराम का माल हराम में जाता है। थोड़े ही दिन हुए, मामू के घर में आग लग गई। सारी लेई-पूँजी जल गई। एक बरतन तक न बचा। कई दिन पेड़ के  नीचे सोए, अल्ला कसम, पेड़ के नीचे! फिरन जाने कहॉँ से एक सौ कर्ज लाए तो बरतन-भॉँड़े आए।
    हामिद—एक सौ तो पचार से ज्यादा होते है?
    ‘कहॉँ पचास, कहॉँ एक सौ। पचास एक थैली-भर होता है। सौ तो दो थैलियों में भी न आऍं?
    अब बस्ती घनी होने लगी। ईइगाह जाने वालो की टोलियॉँ नजर आने लगी। एक से एक भड़कीले वस्त्र पहने हुए। कोई इक्के-तॉँगे पर सवार, कोई मोटर पर, सभी इत्र में बसे, सभी के दिलों में उमंग। ग्रामीणों का यह छोटा-सा दल अपनी विपन्नता से बेखबर, सन्तोष ओर धैर्य में मगन चला जा रहा था। बच्चों के लिए नगर की सभी चीजें अनोखी थीं। जिस चीज की ओर ताकते, ताकते ही रह जाते और पीछे से आर्न की आवाज होने पर भी न चेतते। हामिद तो मोटर के नीचे जाते-जाते बचा।
    सहसा ईदगाह नजर आई। ऊपर इमली के घने वृक्षों की छाया हे। नाचे पक्का फर्श है,  जिस पर जाजम ढिछा हुआ है। और रोजेदारों की पंक्तियॉँ एक के पीछे एक न जाने कहॉँ वक चली गई हैं, पक्की जगत के नीचे तक, जहॉँ जाजम भी नहीं है। नए आने वाले आकर पीछे की कतार में खड़े हो जाते हैं। आगे जगह नहीं हे। यहॉँ कोई धन और पद नहीं देखता। इस्लाम की निगाह में सब बराबर हें। इन ग्रामीणों ने भी वजू किया ओर पिछली पंक्ति में खड़े हो गए। कितना सुन्दर संचालन है, कितनी सुन्दर व्यवस्था! लाखों सिर एक साथ सिजदे में झुक जाते हैं, फिर सबके सब एक साथ खड़े हो जाते हैं, एक साथ झुकते हें, और एक साथ खड़े हो जाते हैं, एक साथ खड़े हो जाते हैं, एक साथ झुकते हें, और एक साथ खड़े हो जाते हैं, कई बार यही क्रिया होती हे, जैसे बिजली की लाखों बत्तियाँ एक साथ प्रदीप्त हों और एक साथ बुझ जाऍं, और यही ग्रम चलता, रहे। कितना अपूर्व दृश्य था, जिसकी सामूहिक क्रियाऍं, विस्तार और अनंतता हृदय को श्रद्धा, गर्व और आत्मानंद से भर देती थीं, मानों भ्रातृत्व का एक सूत्र इन समस्त आत्माओं को एक लड़ी में पिरोए हुए हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

3

नमाज खत्म हो गई। लोग आपस में गले मिल रहे हैं। तब मिठाई और खिलौने की दूकान पर धावा होता है। ग्रामीणों का यह दल इस विषय में बालकों से कम उत्साही नहीं है। यह देखो, हिंडोला हें एक पैसा देकर चढ़ जाओ। कभी आसमान पर जाते हुए मालूम होगें, कभी जमीन पर गिरते हुए। यह चर्खी है, लकड़ी के हाथी, घोड़े, ऊँट, छड़ो में लटके हुए हैं। एक पेसा देकर बैठ जाओं और पच्चीस चक्करों का मजा लो। महमूद और मोहसिन ओर नूरे ओर सम्मी इन घोड़ों ओर ऊँटो पर बैठते हें। हामिद दूर खड़ा है। तीन ही पैसे तो उसके पास हैं। अपने कोष का एक तिहाई जरा-सा चक्कर खाने के लिए नहीं दे सकता।
    सब चर्खियों से उतरते हैं। अब खिलौने लेंगे। अधर दूकानों की कतार लगी हुई है। तरह-तरह के खिलौने हैं—सिपाही और गुजरिया, राज ओर वकी, भिश्ती और धोबिन और साधु। वह! कत्ते सुन्दर खिलोने हैं। अब बोला ही चाहते हैं। महमूद सिपाही लेता हे, खाकी वर्दी और लाल पगड़ीवाला, कंधें पर बंदूक रखे हुए, मालूम होता हे, अभी कवायद किए चला आ रहा है। मोहसिन को भिश्ती पसंद आया। कमर झुकी हुई है, ऊपर मशक रखे हुए हैं मशक का मुँह एक हाथ से पकड़े हुए है। कितना प्रसन्न है! शायद कोई गीत गा रहा है। बस, मशक से पानी अड़ेला ही चाहता है। नूरे को वकील से प्रेम हे। कैसी विद्वत्ता हे उसके मुख पर! काला चोगा, नीचे सफेद अचकन, अचकन के सामने की जेब में घड़ी, सुनहरी जंजीर, एक हाथ में कानून का पौथा लिये हुए। मालूम होता है, अभी किसी अदालत से जिरह या बहस किए चले आ रहे है। यह सब दो-दो पैसे के खिलौने हैं। हामिद के पास कुल तीन पैसे हैं, इतने महँगे खिलौन वह केसे ले? खिलौना कहीं हाथ से छूट पड़े तो चूर-चूर हो जाए। जरा पानी पड़े तो सारा रंग घुल जाए। ऐसे खिलौने लेकर वह क्या करेगा, किस काम के!
    मोहसिन कहता है—मेरा भिश्ती  रोज पानी दे जाएगा सॉँझ-सबेरे
    महमूद—और मेरा सिपाही घर का पहरा देगा कोई चोर आएगा, तो फौरन बंदूक से फैर कर देगा।
    नूरे—ओर मेरा वकील खूब मुकदमा लड़ेगा।
    सम्मी—ओर मेरी धोबिन रोज कपड़े धोएगी।
    हामिद खिलौनों की निंदा करता है—मिट्टी ही के तो हैं, गिरे तो चकनाचूर हो जाऍं, लेकिन ललचाई हुई ऑंखों से खिलौनों को देख रहा है और चाहता है कि जरा देर के लिए उन्हें हाथ में ले सकता। उसके हाथ अनायास ही लपकते हें, लेकिन लड़के इतने त्यागी नहीं होते हें, विशेषकर जब अभी नया शौक है। हामिद ललचता रह जाता है।
    खिलौने के बाद मिठाइयाँ आती हैं। किसी ने रेवड़ियॉँ ली हें, किसी ने गुलाबजामुन किसी ने सोहन हलवा। मजे से खा रहे हैं। हामिद बिरादरी से पृथक् है। अभागे के पास तीन पैसे हैं। क्यों नहीं कुछ लेकर खाता? ललचाई ऑंखों से सबक ओर देखता है।
    मोहसिन कहता है—हामिद रेवड़ी ले जा, कितनी खुशबूदार है!
    हामिद को सदेंह हुआ, ये केवल क्रूर विनोद हें मोहसिन इतना उदार नहीं है, लेकिन यह जानकर भी वह उसके पास जाता है। मोहसिन दोने से एक रेवड़ी निकालकर हामिद की ओर बढ़ाता है। हामिद हाथ फैलाता  है। मोहसिन रेवड़ी अपने मुँह में रख लेता है। महमूद नूरे ओर सम्मी खूब तालियॉँ बजा-बजाकर हँसते हैं। हामिद खिसिया जाता है।
    मोहसिन—अच्छा, अबकी जरूर देंगे हामिद, अल्लाह कसम, ले जा।
    हामिद—रखे रहो। क्या मेरे पास पैसे नहीं है?
    सम्मी—तीन ही पेसे तो हैं। तीन पैसे में क्या-क्या लोगें?
    महमूद—हमसे गुलाबजामुन ले जाओ हामिद। मोहमिन बदमाश है।
    हामिद—मिठाई कौन बड़ी नेमत है। किताब में इसकी कितनी बुराइयॉँ लिखी हैं।
    मोहसिन—लेकिन दिन मे कह रहे होगे कि मिले तो खा लें। अपने पैसे क्यों नहीं निकालते?
    महमूद—इस समझते हें, इसकी चालाकी। जब हमारे सारे पैसे खर्च हो जाऍंगे, तो हमें ललचा-ललचाकर खाएगा।
    मिठाइयों के बाद कुछ दूकानें लोहे की चीजों की, कुछ गिलट और कुछ नकली गहनों की। लड़कों के लिए यहॉँ कोई आकर्षण न था। वे सब आगे बढ़ जाते हैं, हामिद लोहे की दुकान पररूक जात हे। कई चिमटे रखे हुए थे। उसे ख्याल आया, दादी के पास चिमटा नहीं है। तबे से रोटियॉँ उतारती हैं,  तो हाथ जल जाता है। अगर वह चिमटा ले जाकर दादी को दे दे तो वह कितना प्रसन्न होगी! फिर उनकी ऊगलियॉँ कभी न जलेंगी। घर में एक काम की चीज हो जाएगी। खिलौने से क्या फायदा? व्यर्थ में पैसे खराब होते हैं। जरा देर ही तो खुशी होती है। फिर तो खिलौने को कोई ऑंख उठाकर नहीं देखता। यह तो घर पहुँचते-पहुँचते टूट-फूट बराबर हो जाऍंगे। चिमटा कितने काम की चीज है। रोटियॉँ तवे से उतार लो, चूल्हें में सेंक लो। कोई आग मॉँगने आये तो चटपट चूल्हे से आग निकालकर उसे दे दो। अम्मॉँ बेचारी को कहॉँ फुरसत हे कि बाजार आऍं और इतने पैसे ही कहॉँ मिलते हैं? रोज हाथ जला लेती हैं।
    हामिद के साथी आगे बढ़ गए हैं। सबील पर सबके सब शर्बत पी रहे हैं। देखो, सब कतने लालची हैं। इतनी मिठाइयॉँ लीं, मुझे किसी ने एक भी न दी। उस पर कहते है, मेरे साथ खेलो। मेरा यह काम करों। अब अगर किसी ने कोई काम करने को कहा, तो पूछूँगा। खाऍं मिठाइयॉँ, आप मुँह सड़ेगा, फोड़े-फुन्सियॉं निकलेंगी, आप ही जबान चटोरी हो जाएगी। तब घर से पैसे चुराऍंगे और मार खाऍंगे। किताब में झूठी बातें थोड़े ही लिखी हें। मेरी जबान क्यों खराब होगी? अम्मॉँ चिमटा देखते ही दौड़कर मेरे हाथ से ले लेंगी और कहेंगी—मेरा बच्चा अम्मॉँ के लिए चिमटा लाया है। कितना अच्छा लड़का है। इन लोगों के खिलौने पर कौन इन्हें दुआऍं देगा? बड़ों का दुआऍं सीधे अल्लाह के दरबार में पहुँचती हैं, और तुरंत सुनी जाती हैं। में भी इनसे मिजाज क्यों सहूँ? मैं गरीब सही, किसी से कुछ मॉँगने तो नहीं जाते। आखिर अब्बाजान कभीं न कभी आऍंगे। अम्मा भी ऑंएगी ही। फिर इन लोगों से पूछूँगा, कितने खिलौने लोगे? एक-एक को टोकरियों खिलौने दूँ और दिखा हूँ कि दोस्तों के साथ इस तरह का सलूक किया जात है। यह नहीं कि एक पैसे की रेवड़ियॉँ लीं, तो चिढ़ा-चिढ़ाकर खाने लगे। सबके सब हँसेंगे कि हामिद ने चिमटा लिया है। हंसें! मेरी बला से! उसने दुकानदार से पूछा—यह चिमटा कितने का है?
    दुकानदार ने उसकी ओर देखा और कोई आदमी साथ न देखकर कहा—तुम्हारे काम का नहीं है जी!
    ‘बिकाऊ है कि नहीं?’
    ‘बिकाऊ क्यों नहीं है? और यहॉँ क्यों लाद लाए हैं?’
    तो बताते क्यों नहीं, कै पैसे का है?’
    ‘छ: पैसे लगेंगे।‘
    हामिद का दिल बैठ गया।
    ‘ठीक-ठीक पॉँच पेसे लगेंगे, लेना हो लो, नहीं चलते बनो।‘
    हामिद ने कलेजा मजबूत करके कहा तीन पैसे लोगे?
    यह कहता हुआ व आगे बढ़ गया कि दुकानदार की घुड़कियॉँ न सुने। लेकिन दुकानदार ने घुड़कियॉँ नहीं दी। बुलाकर चिमटा दे दिया। हामिद ने उसे इस तरह कंधे पर रखा, मानों बंदूक है और शान से अकड़ता हुआ संगियों के पास आया। जरा सुनें, सबके सब क्या-क्या आलोचनाऍं करते हैं!
    मोहसिन ने हँसकर कहा—यह चिमटा क्यों लाया पगले, इसे क्या करेगा?
    हामिद ने चिमटे को जमीन पर पटकर कहा—जरा अपना भिश्ती जमीन पर गिरा दो। सारी पसलियॉँ चूर-चूर हो जाऍं बचा की।
महमूद बोला—तो यह चिमटा कोई खिलौना है?
    हामिद—खिलौना क्यों नही है! अभी कन्धे पर रखा, बंदूक हो गई। हाथ में ले लिया, फकीरों का चिमटा हो गया। चाहूँ तो इससे मजीरे काकाम ले सकता हूँ। एक चिमटा जमा दूँ, तो तुम लोगों के सारे खिलौनों की जान निकल जाए। तुम्हारे खिलौने कितना ही जोर लगाऍं, मेरे चिमटे का बाल भी बॉंका नही कर सकतें मेरा बहादुर शेर है चिमटा।
    सम्मी ने खँजरी ली थी। प्रभावित होकर बोला—मेरी खँजरी से बदलोगे? दो आने की है।

----------


## Rajeev

4

हामिद ने खँजरी की ओर उपेक्षा से देखा-मेरा चिमटा चाहे तो तुम्हारी खॅजरी का पेट फाड़ डाले। बस, एक चमड़े की झिल्ली लगा दी, ढब-ढब बोलने लगी। जरा-सा पानी लग जाए तो खत्म हो जाए। मेरा बहादुर चिमटा आग में, पानी में, ऑंधी में, तूफान में बराबर डटा खड़ा रहेगा।
    चिमटे ने सभी को मोहित कर लिया, अब पैसे किसके पास धरे हैं? फिर मेले से दूर निकल आए हें, नौ कब के बज गए, धूप तेज हो रही है। घर पहुंचने की जल्दी हो रही हे। बाप से जिद भी करें, तो चिमटा नहीं मिल सकता। हामिद है बड़ा चालाक। इसीलिए बदमाश ने अपने पैसे बचा रखे थे।
    अब बालकों के दो दल हो गए हैं। मोहसिन, महमद, सम्मी और नूरे एक तरफ हैं, हामिद अकेला दूसरी तरफ। शास्त्रर्थ हो रहा है। सम्मी तो विधर्मी हा गया! दूसरे पक्ष से जा मिला, लेकिन मोहनि, महमूद और नूरे भी हामिद से एक-एक, दो-दो साल बड़े होने पर भी हामिद के आघातों से  आतंकित हो उठे हैं। उसके पास न्याय का बल है और नीति की शक्ति। एक ओर मिट्टी है, दूसरी ओर लोहा, जो इस वक्त अपने को फौलाद कह रहा है। वह अजेय है,  घातक है। अगर कोई शेर आ जाए मियॉँ भिश्ती के छक्के छूट जाऍं,  जो मियॉँ सिपाही मिट्टी की बंदूक छोड़कर भागे,  वकील साहब की नानी मर जाए, चोगे में मुंह छिपाकर जमीन पर लेट जाऍं। मगर यह चिमटा, यह बहादुर, यह रूस्तमे-हिंद लपककर शेर की गरदन पर सवार हो जाएगा और उसकी ऑंखे निकाल लेगा।
    मोहसिन ने एड़ी—चोटी का जारे लगाकर कहा—अच्छा, पानी तो नहीं भर सकता?
    हामिद ने चिमटे को सीधा खड़ा करके कहा—भिश्ती को एक डांट बताएगा, तो दौड़ा हुआ पानी लाकर उसके द्वार पर छिड़कने लगेगा।
    मोहसिन परास्त हो गया, पर महमूद ने कुमुक पहुँचाई—अगर बचा पकड़ जाऍं तो अदालम में बॅधे-बँधे फिरेंगे। तब तो वकील साहब के पैरों पड़ेगे।
    हामिद इस प्रबल तर्क का जवाब न दे सका। उसने पूछा—हमें पकड़ने कौने आएगा?
    नूरे ने अकड़कर कहा—यह सिपाही बंदूकवाला।
    हामिद ने मुँह चिढ़ाकर कहा—यह बेचारे हम बहादुर रूस्तमे—हिंद को पकड़ेगें! अच्छा लाओ, अभी जरा कुश्ती हो जाए। इसकी सूरत देखकर दूर से भागेंगे। पकड़ेगें क्या बेचारे!
    मोहसिन को एक नई चोट सूझ गई—तुम्हारे चिमटे का मुँह रोज आग में जलेगा।
    उसने समझा था कि  हामिद लाजवाब हो जाएगा, लेकिन यह बात न हुई। हामिद ने तुरंत जवाब दिया—आग में बहादुर ही कूदते हैं जनाब, तुम्हारे यह वकील, सिपाही और भिश्ती लैडियों की तरह घर में घुस जाऍंगे। आग में वह काम है, जो यह रूस्तमे-हिन्द ही कर सकता है।
    महमूद ने एक जोर लगाया—वकील साहब कुरसी—मेज पर बैठेगे, तुम्हारा चिमटा तो बाबरचीखाने में जमीन पर पड़ा रहने के सिवा और क्या कर सकता है?
    इस तर्क ने सम्मी औरनूरे को भी सजी कर दिया! कितने ठिकाने की बात कही हे पट्ठे ने! चिमटा बावरचीखाने में पड़ा रहने के सिवा और क्या कर सकता है?
    हामिद को कोई फड़कता हुआ जवाब न सूझा, तो उसने धॉँधली शुरू की—मेरा चिमटा बावरचीखाने में नही रहेगा। वकील साहब कुर्सी पर बैठेगें, तो जाकर उन्हे जमीन पर पटक देगा और उनका कानून उनके पेट  में डाल देगा।
    बात कुछ बनी नही। खाल गाली-गलौज थी, लेकिन कानून को पेट में डालनेवाली बात छा गई। ऐसी छा गई कि तीनों सूरमा मुँह ताकते रह गए मानो कोई धेलचा कानकौआ किसी गंडेवाले कनकौए को काट गया हो। कानून मुँह से बाहर निकलने वाली चीज हे। उसको पेट के अन्दर डाल दिया जाना बेतुकी-सी बात होने पर भी कुछ नयापन रखती हे। हामिद ने मैदान मार लिया। उसका चिमटा रूस्तमे-हिन्द हे। अब इसमें मोहसिन, महमूद नूरे, सम्मी किसी को भी आपत्ति नहीं हो सकती।
    विजेता को हारनेवालों से जो सत्कार मिलना स्वाभविक है, वह हामिद को भी मिल। औरों ने तीन-तीन, चार-चार आने पैसे खर्च किए, पर कोई काम की चीज न ले सके। हामिद ने तीन पैसे में रंग जमा लिया। सच ही तो है, खिलौनों का क्या भरोसा? टूट-फूट जाऍंगी। हामिद का चिमटा तो बना रहेगा बरसों?
    संधि की शर्ते तय होने लगीं। मोहसिन ने कहा—जरा अपना चिमटा दो, हम भी देखें। तुम हमार भिश्ती लेकर देखो।
    महमूद और नूरे ने भी अपने-अपने खिलौने पेश किए।
हामिद को इन शर्तो को मानने में कोई आपत्ति न थी। चिमटा बारी-बारी से सबके हाथ में गया, और उनके खिलौने बारी-बारी से हामिद के हाथ में आए। कितने खूबसूरत खिलौने हैं।
    हामिद ने हारने वालों के ऑंसू पोंछे—मैं तुम्हे चिढ़ा रहा था, सच! यह चिमटा भला, इन खिलौनों की क्या बराबर करेगा, मालूम होता है, अब बोले, अब बोले।
    लेकिन मोहसनि की पार्टी को इस दिलासे से संतोष नहीं होता। चिमटे का सिल्का खूब बैठ गया है। चिपका हुआ टिकट अब पानी से नहीं छूट रहा है।
    मोहसिन—लेकिन इन खिलौनों के लिए कोई हमें दुआ तो न देगा?
    महमूद—दुआ को लिय फिरते हो। उल्टे मार न पड़े। अम्मां जरूर कहेंगी कि मेले में यही मिट्टी के खिलौने मिले?
    हामिद को स्वीकार करना पड़ा कि खिलौनों को देखकर किसी की मां इतनी खुश न होगी, जितनी दादी चिमटे को देखकर होंगी। तीन पैसों ही में तो उसे सब-कुछ करना था ओर उन पैसों के इस उपयों पर पछतावे की बिल्कुल जरूरत न थी। फिर अब तो चिमटा रूस्तमें—हिन्द हे ओर सभी खिलौनों का बादशाह।
    रास्ते में महमूद को भूख लगी। उसके बाप ने केले खाने को दियें। महमून ने केवल हामिद को साझी बनाया। उसके अन्य मित्र मुंह ताकते रह गए। यह उस चिमटे का प्रसाद थां।

----------


## Rajeev

5

ग्यारह बजे गॉँव में हलचल मच गई। मेलेवाले आ गए। मोहसिन की छोटी बहन दौड़कर भिश्ती उसके हाथ से छीन लिया और मारे खुशी के जा उछली, तो मियॉं भिश्ती नीचे आ रहे और सुरलोक सिधारे। इस पर भाई-बहन में मार-पीट हुई। दानों खुब रोए। उसकी अम्मॉँ यह शोर सुनकर बिगड़ी और दोनों को ऊपर से दो-दो चॉँटे और लगाए।
    मियॉँ नूरे के वकील का अंत उनके प्रतिष्ठानुकूल इससे ज्यादा गौरवमय हुआ। वकील जमीन पर या ताक पर हो नहीं बैठ सकता। उसकी मर्यादा का विचार तो करना ही होगा। दीवार में खूँटियाँ गाड़ी गई। उन पर लकड़ी का एक पटरा रखा गया। पटरे पर कागज का कालीन बिदाया गया। वकील साहब राजा भोज की भाँति सिंहासन पर विराजे। नूरे ने उन्हें पंखा झलना शुरू किया। आदालतों में खर की टट्टियॉँ और बिजली के पंखे रहते हें। क्या यहॉँ मामूली पंखा भी न हो! कानून की गर्मी दिमाग पर चढ़ जाएगी कि नहीं? बॉँस कापंखा आया ओर नूरे हवा करने लगें मालूम नहीं, पंखे की हवा से या पंखे की चोट से वकील साहब स्वर्गलोक से मृत्युलोक में आ रहे और उनका माटी का चोला माटी में मिल गया! फिर बड़े जोर-शोर से मातम हुआ और वकील साहब की अस्थि घूरे पर डाल दी गई।
    अब रहा महमूद का सिपाही। उसे चटपट गॉँव का पहरा देने का चार्ज मिल गया, लेकिन पुलिस का सिपाही कोई साधारण व्यक्ति तो नहीं, जो अपने पैरों चलें वह पालकी पर चलेगा। एक टोकरी आई, उसमें कुछ लाल रंग के फटे-पुराने चिथड़े बिछाए गए जिसमें सिपाही साहब आराम से लेटे। नूरे ने यह टोकरी उठाई और अपने द्वार का चक्कर लगाने लगे। उनके दोनों छोटे भाई सिपाही की तरह ‘छोनेवाले, जागते लहो’ पुकारते चलते हें। मगर रात तो अँधेरी होनी चाहिए, नूरे को ठोकर लग जाती है। टोकरी उसके हाथ से छूटकर गिर पड़ती है और मियॉँ सिपाही अपनी बन्दूक लिये जमीन पर आ जाते हैं और उनकी एक टॉँग में विकार आ जाता है। 
    महमूद को आज ज्ञात हुआ कि वह अच्छा डाक्टर है। उसको ऐसा मरहम मिला गया है जिससे वह टूटी टॉँग को आनन-फानन जोड़ सकता हे। केवल गूलर का दूध चाहिए। गूलर का दूध आता है। टाँग जावब दे देती है। शल्य-क्रिया असफल हुई, तब उसकी दूसरी टाँग भी तोड़ दी जाती है। अब कम-से-कम एक जगह आराम से बैठ तो सकता है। एक टॉँग से तो न चल सकता था, न बैठ सकता था। अब वह सिपाही संन्यासी हो गया है। अपनी जगह पर बैठा-बैठा पहरा देता है। कभी-कभी देवता भी बन जाता है। उसके सिर का झालरदार साफा खुरच दिया गया है। अब उसका जितना रूपांतर चाहों, कर सकते हो। कभी-कभी तो उससे बाट का काम भी लिया जाता है।
    अब मियॉँ हामिद का हाल सुनिए। अमीना उसकी आवाज सुनते ही दौड़ी और उसे गोद में उठाकर प्यार करने लगी। सहसा उसके हाथ में चिमटा देखकर वह चौंकी।
    ‘यह चिमटा कहॉं था?’
    ‘मैंने मोल लिया है।‘
    ‘कै पैसे में?
    ‘तीन पैसे दिये।‘
    अमीना ने छाती पीट ली। यह कैसा बेसमझ लड़का है कि दोपहर हुआ, कुछ खाया न पिया। लाया क्या, चिमटा! ‘सारे मेले में तुझे और कोई चीज न मिली, जो यह लोहे का चिमटा उठा लाया?’
    हामिद ने अपराधी-भाव से कहा—तुम्हारी उँगलियॉँ तवे से जल जाती थीं, इसलिए मैने इसे लिया।
बुढ़िया का क्रोध तुरन्त स्नेह में बदल गया, और स्नेह भी वह नहीं, जो प्रगल्भ होता हे और अपनी सारी कसक शब्दों में बिखेर देता है। यह मूक स्नेह था, खूब ठोस, रस और स्वाद से भरा हुआ। बच्चे में कितना व्याग, कितना सदभाव और कितना विवेक है! दूसरों को खिलौने लेते और मिठाई खाते देखकर इसका मन कितना ललचाया होगा? इतना जब्त इससे हुआ कैसे? वहॉँ भी इसे अपनी बुढ़िया दादी की याद बनी रही। अमीना का मन गदगद हो गया।
    और अब एक बड़ी विचित्र बात हुई। हामिद कें इस चिमटे से भी विचित्र। बच्चे हामिद ने बूढ़े हामिद का पार्ट खेला था। बुढ़िया अमीना बालिका अमीना बन गई। वह रोने लगी। दामन फैलाकर हामिद को दुआऍं देती जाती थी और आँसूं की बड़ी-बड़ी बूंदे गिराती जाती थी। हामिद इसका रहस्य क्या समझता!

----------


## Rajeev

माँ

आज बन्दी छूटकर घर आ रहा है। करुणा ने एक दिन पहले ही घर लीप-पोत रखा था। इन तीन वर्षो में उसने कठिन तपस्या करके जो दस-पॉँच रूपये जमा कर रखे थे, वह सब पति के सत्कार और स्वागत की तैयारियों में खर्च कर दिए। पति के लिए धोतियों का नया जोड़ा लाई थी, नए कुरते बनवाए थे, बच्चे के लिए नए कोट और टोपी की आयोजना की थी। बार-बार बच्चे को गले लगाती ओर प्रसन्न होती। अगर इस बच्चे ने सूर्य की भॉँति उदय होकर उसके अंधेरे जीवन को प्रदीप्त न कर दिया होता, तो कदाचित् ठोकरों ने उसके जीवन का अन्त कर दिया होता। पति के कारावास-दण्ड के तीन ही महीने बाद इस बालक का जन्म हुआ। उसी का मुँह देख-देखकर करूणा ने यह तीन साल काट दिए थे। वह सोचती—जब मैं बालक को उनके सामने ले जाऊँगी, तो वह कितने प्रसन्न होंगे! उसे देखकर पहले तो चकित हो जाऍंगे, फिर गोद में उठा लेंगे और कहेंगे—करूणा, तुमने यह रत्न देकर मुझे निहाल कर दिया। कैद के सारे कष्ट बालक की तोतली बातों में भूल जाऍंगे, उनकी एक सरल, पवित्र, मोहक दृष्टि दृदय की सारी व्यवस्थाओं को धो डालेगी। इस कल्पना का आन्नद लेकर वह फूली न समाती थी।
    वह सोच रही थी—आदित्य के साथ बहुत—से आदमी होंगे। जिस समय वह द्वार पर पहुँचेगे, जय—जयकार’ की ध्वनि से आकाश गूँज उठेगा। वह कितना स्वर्गीय दृश्य होगा! उन आदमियों के बैठने के लिए करूणा ने एक फटा-सा टाट बिछा दिया था, कुछ पान बना दिए थे ओर बार-बार आशामय नेत्रों से द्वार की ओर ताकती थी। पति की वह सुदृढ़ उदार तेजपूर्ण मुद्रा बार-बार ऑंखों में फिर जाती थी। उनकी वे बातें बार-बार याद आती थीं, जो चलते समय उनके मुख से निकलती थी, उनका वह धैर्य, वह आत्मबल, जो पुलिस के प्रहारों के सामने भी अटल रहा था, वह मुस्कराहट जो उस समय भी उनके अधरों पर खेल रही थी; वह आत्मभिमान, जो उस समय भी उनके मुख से टपक रहा था, क्या करूणा के हृदय से कभी विस्मृत हो सकता था! उसका स्मरण आते ही करुणा के निस्तेज मुख पर आत्मगौरव की लालिमा छा गई। यही वह अवलम्ब था, जिसने इन तीन वर्षो की घोर यातनाओं में भी उसके हृदय को आश्वासन दिया था। कितनी ही राते फाकों से गुजरीं, बहुधा घर में दीपक जलने की नौबत भी न आती थी, पर दीनता के आँसू कभी उसकी ऑंखों से न गिरे। आज उन सारी विपत्तियों का अन्त हो जाएगा। पति के प्रगाढ़ आलिंगन में वह सब कुछ हँसकर झेल लेगी। वह अनंत निधि पाकर फिर उसे कोई अभिलाषा न रहेगी।
    गगन-पथ का चिरगामी लपका हुआ विश्राम की ओर चला जाता था, जहॉँ संध्या ने सुनहरा फर्श सजाया था और उज्जवल पुष्पों की सेज बिछा रखी थी। उसी समय करूणा को एक आदमी लाठी टेकता आता दिखाई दिया, मानो किसी जीर्ण मनुष्य की वेदना-ध्वनि हो। पग-पग पर रूककर खॉँसने लगता थी। उसका सिर झुका हुआ था, करणा उसका चेहरा न देख सकती थी, लेकिन चाल-ढाल से कोई बूढ़ा आदमी मालूम होता था; पर एक क्षण में जब वह समीप आ गया, तो करूणा पहचान गई। वह उसका प्यारा पति ही था, किन्तु शोक! उसकी सूरत कितनी बदल गई थी। वह जवानी, वह तेज, वह चपलता, वह सुगठन, सब प्रस्थान कर चुका था। केवल हड्डियों का एक ढॉँचा रह गया था। न कोई संगी, न साथी, न यार, न दोस्त। करूणा उसे पहचानते ही बाहर निकल आयी, पर आलिंगन की कामना हृदय में दबाकर रह गई। सारे मनसूबे धूल में मिल गए। सारा मनोल्लास ऑंसुओं के प्रवाह में बह गया, विलीन हो गया।
    आदित्य ने घर में कदम रखते ही मुस्कराकर करूणा को देखा। पर उस मुस्कान में वेदना का एक संसार भरा हुआ थां करूणा ऐसी शिथिल हो गई,  मानो हृदय का स्पंदन रूक गया हो। वह फटी हुई आँखों से स्वामी की ओर टकटकी बॉँधे खड़ी थी, मानो उसे अपनी ऑखों पर अब भी विश्वास न आता हो। स्वागत या दु:ख का एक शब्द भी उसके मुँह से न निकला। बालक भी गोद में बैठा हुआ सहमी ऑखें से इस कंकाल को देख रहा था और माता की गोद में चिपटा जाता था।
    आखिर उसने कातर स्वर में कहा—यह तुम्हारी क्या दशा है? बिल्कुल पहचाने नहीं जाते!
    आदित्य ने उसकी चिन्ता को शांत करने के लिए मुस्कराने की चेष्टा करके कहा—कुछ नहीं, जरा दुबला हो गया हूँ। तुम्हारे हाथों का भोजन पाकर फिर स्वस्थ हो जाऊँगा।
    करूणा—छी! सूखकर काँटा हो गए। क्या वहॉँ भरपेट भोजन नहीं मिलात? तुम कहते थे, राजनैतिक आदमियों के साथ बड़ा अच्छा व्यवहार किया जाता है और वह तुम्हारे साथी क्या हो गए जो तुम्हें आठों पहर घेरे रहते थे और तुम्हारे पसीने की जगह खून बहाने को तैयार रहते थे?
आदित्य की त्योरियों पर बल पड़ गए। बोले—यह बड़ा ही कटु अनुभव है करूणा! मुझे न मालूम था कि मेरे कैद होते ही लोग मेरी ओर से यों ऑंखें फेर लेंगे, कोई बात भी न पूछेगा। राष्ट्र के नाम पर मिटनेवालों का यही पुरस्कार है, यह मुझे न मालूम था। जनता अपने सेवकों को बहुत जल्द भूल जाती है, यह तो में जानता था, लेकिन अपने सहयोगी ओर सहायक इतने बेवफा होते हैं, इसका मुझे यह पहला ही अनुभव हुआ। लेकिन मुझे किसी से शिकायत नहीं। सेवा स्वयं अपना पुरस्कार हैं। मेरी भूल थी कि मैं इसके लिए यश और नाम चाहता था।
करूणा—तो क्या वहाँ भोजन भी न मिलता था?
आदित्य—यह न पूछो करूणा, बड़ी करूण कथा है। बस, यही गनीमत समझो कि जीता लौट आया। तुम्हारे दर्शन बदे थे, नहीं कष्ट तो ऐसे-ऐसे उठाए कि अब तक मुझे प्रस्थान कर जाना चाहिए था। मैं जरा लेटँगा। खड़ा नहीं रहा जाता। दिन-भर में इतनी दूर आया हूँ।
करूणा—चलकर कुछ खा लो, तो आराम से लेटो। (बालक को गोद में उठाकर) बाबूजी हैं बेटा, तुम्हारे बाबूजी। इनकी गोद में जाओ, तुम्हे प्यार करेंगे।
आदित्य ने ऑंसू-भरी ऑंखों से बालक को देखा और उनका एक-एक रोम उनका तिरस्कार करने लगा। अपनी जीर्ण दशा पर उन्हें कभी इतना दु:ख न हुआ था। ईश्वर की असीम दया से यदि उनकी दशा संभल जाती, तो वह फिर कभी राष्ट्रीय आन्दोलन के समीप न जाते। इस फूल-से बच्चे को यों संसार में लाकर दरिद्रता की आग में झोंकने का उन्हें क्या अधिकरा था? वह अब लक्ष्मी की उपासना करेंगे और अपना क्षुद्र जीवन बच्चे के लालन-पालन के लिए अपिर्त कर देंगे। उन्हें इस समय ऐसा ज्ञात हुआ कि बालक उन्हें उपेक्षा की दृष्टि से देख रहा है, मानो कह रहा है—‘मेरे साथ आपने कौन-सा कर्त्तव्य-पालन किया?’ उनकी सारी कामना, सारा प्यार बालक को हृदय से लगा देने के लिए अधीर हो उठा, पर हाथ फैल न सके। हाथों में शक्ति ही न थी।
करूणा बालक को लिये हुए उठी और थाली में कुछ भोजन निकलकर लाई। आदित्य ने क्षुधापूर्ण, नेत्रों से थाली की ओर देखा, मानो आज बहुत दिनों के बाद कोई खाने की चीज सामने आई हैं। जानता था कि कई दिनों के उपवास के बाद और आरोग्य की इस गई-गुजरी दशा में उसे जबान को काबू में रखना चाहिए पर सब्र न कर सका, थाली पर टूट पड़ा और देखते-देखते थाली साफ कर दी। करूणा सशंक हो गई। उसने दोबारा किसी चीज के लिए न पूछा। थाली उठाकर चली गई, पर उसका दिल कह रहा था-इतना तो कभी न खाते थे।
करूणा बच्चे को कुछ खिला रही थी, कि एकाएक कानों में आवाज आई—करूणा!
करूणा ने आकर पूछा—क्या तुमने मुझे पुकारा है?
    आदित्य का चेहरा पीला पड़ गया था और सॉंस जोर-जोर से चल रही थी। हाथों के सहारे वही टाट पर लेट गए थे। करूणा उनकी यह हालत देखकर घबर गई। बोली—जाकर किसी वैद्य को बुला लाऊँ?    
    आदित्य ने हाथ के इशारे से उसे मना करके कहा—व्यर्थ है करूणा! अब तुमसे छिपाना व्यर्थ है, मुझे तपेदिक हो गया हे। कई बार मरते-मरते बच गया हूँ। तुम लोगों के दर्शन बदे थे, इसलिए प्राण न निकलते थे। देखों प्रिये, रोओ मत।
    करूणा ने सिसकियों को दबाते हुए कहा—मैं वैद्य को लेकर अभी आती हूँ।
    आदित्य ने फिर सिर हिलाया—नहीं करूणा, केवल मेरे पास बैठी रहो। अब किसी से कोई आशा नहीं है। डाक्टरों ने जवाब दे दिया है। मुझे तो यह आश्चर्य है कि यहॉँ पहुँच कैसे गया। न जाने कौन दैवी शक्ति मुझे वहॉँ से खींच लाई। कदाचित् यह इस बुझते हुए दीपक की अन्तिम झलक थी। आह! मैंने तुम्हारे साथ बड़ा अन्याय किया। इसका मुझे हमेशा दु:ख रहेगा! मैं तुम्हें कोई आराम न दे सका। तुम्हारे लिए कुछ न कर सका। केवल सोहाग का दाग लगाकर और एक बालक के पालन का भार छोड़कर चला जा रहा हूं। आह!
    करूणा ने हृदय को दृढ़ करके कहा—तुम्हें कहीं दर्द तो नहीं है? आग बना लाऊँ?  कुछ बताते क्यों नहीं?
    आदित्य ने करवट बदलकर कहा—कुछ करने की जरूरत नहीं प्रिये! कहीं दर्द नहीं। बस, ऐसा मालूम हो रहा हे कि दिल बैठा जाता है, जैसे पानी में डूबा जाता हूँ। जीवन की लीला समाप्त हो रही हे। दीपक को बुझते हुए देख रहा हूँ। कह नहीं सकता, कब आवाज बन्द हो जाए। जो कुछ कहना है, वह कह डालना चाहता हूँ, क्यों वह लालसा ले जाऊँ। मेरे एक प्रश्न का जवाब दोगी, पूछूँ?
    करूणा के मन की सारी दुर्बलता, सारा शोक, सारी वेदना मानो लुप्त हो गई और उनकी जगह उस आत्मबल काउदय हुआ, जो मृत्यु पर हँसता है और विपत्ति के साँपों से खेलता है। रत्नजटित मखमली म्यान में जैसे तेज तलवार छिपी रहती है, जल के कोमल प्रवाह में जैसे असीम शक्ति छिपी रहती है, वैसे ही रमणी का कोमल हृदय साहस और धैर्य को अपनी गोद में छिपाए रहता है। क्रोध जैसे तलवार को बाहर खींच लेता है, विज्ञान जैसे जल-शक्ति का उदघाटन कर लेता है, वैसे ही प्रेम रमणी के साहस और धैर्य को प्रदीप्त कर देता है।
    करूणा ने पति के सिर पर हाथ रखते हुए कहा—पूछते क्यों नहीं प्यारे!
    आदित्य ने करूणा के हाथों के कोमल स्पर्श का अनुभव करते हुए कहा—तुम्हारे विचार में मेरा जीवन कैसा था? बधाई के योग्य? देखो, तुमने मुझसे कभी पर्दा नहीं रखा। इस समय भी स्पष्ट कहना। तुम्हारे विचार में मुझे अपने जीवन पर हँसना चाहिए या रोना चाहिऍं?
    करूणा ने उल्लास के साथ कहा—यह प्रश्न क्यों करते हो प्रियतम? क्या मैंने तुम्हारी उपेक्षा कभी की हैं? तुम्हारा जीवन देवताओं का—सा जीवन था, नि:स्वार्थ, निर्लिप्त और आदर्श! विघ्न-बाधाओं से तंग आकर मैंने तुम्हें कितनी ही बार संसार की ओर खींचने की चेष्टा की है; पर उस समय भी मैं मन में जानती थी कि मैं तुम्हें ऊँचे आसन से गिरा रही हूं। अगर तुम माया-मोह में फँसे होते, तो कदाचित् मेरे मन को अधिक संतोष होता; लेकिन मेरी आत्मा को वह गर्व और उल्लास न होता, जो इस समय हो रहा है। मैं अगर किसी को बड़े-से-बड़ा आर्शीवाद दे सकती हूँ, तो वह यही होगा कि उसका जीवन तुम्हारे जैसा हो।
    यह कहते-कहते करूणा का आभाहीन मुखमंडल जयोतिर्मय हो गया, मानो उसकी आत्मा दिव्य हो गई हो। आदित्य ने सगर्व नेत्रों  से करूणा को देखकर कहा बस, अब मुझे संतोष हो गया, करूणा, इस बच्चे की ओर से मुझे कोई शंका नहीं है, मैं उसे इससे अधिक कुशल हाथों में नहीं छोड़ सकता। मुझे विश्वास है कि जीवन-भर यह ऊँचा और पवित्र आदर्श सदैव तुम्हारे सामने रहेगा। अब मैं मरने को तैयार हूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

2

सात वर्ष बीत गए।
बालक प्रकाश अब दस साल का रूपवान, बलिष्ठ, प्रसन्नमुख कुमार था, बल का तेज, साहसी और मनस्वी। भय तो उसे छू भी नहीं गया था। करूणा का संतप्त हृदय उसे देखकर शीतल हो जाता। संसार करूणा को अभागिनी और दीन समझे। वह कभी भाग्य का रोना नहीं रोती। उसने उन आभूषणों को बेच डाला, जो पति के जीवन में उसे प्राणों से प्रिय थे, और उस धन से कुछ गायें और भैंसे मोल ले लीं। वह कृषक की बेटी थी, और गो-पालन उसके लिए कोई नया व्यवसाय न था। इसी को उसने अपनी जीविका का साधन बनाया। विशुद्ध दूध कहॉँ मयस्सर होता है? सब दूध हाथों-हाथ बिक जाता। करूणा को पहर रात से पहर रात तक काम में लगा रहना पड़ता, पर वह प्रसन्न थी। उसके मुख पर निराशा या दीनता की छाया नहीं, संकल्प और साहस का तेज है। उसके एक-एक अंग से आत्मगौरव की ज्योति-सी निकल रही है; ऑंखों में एक दिव्य प्रकाश है, गंभीर, अथाह और असीम। सारी वेदनाऍं—वैधव्य का शोक और विधि का निर्मम प्रहार—सब उस प्रकाश की गहराई में विलीन हो गया है।
प्रकाश पर वह जान देती है। उसका आनंद, उसकी अभिलाषा, उसका संसार उसका स्वर्ग सब प्रकाश पर न्यौछावर है; पर यह मजाल नहीं कि प्रकाश कोई शरारत करे और करूणा ऑखें बंद कर ले। नहीं, वह उसके चरित्र की बड़ी कठोरता से देख-भाल करती है। वह प्रकाश की मॉँ नहीं, मॉँ-बाप दोनों हैं। उसके पुत्र-स्नेह में माता की ममता के साथ पिता की कठोरता भी मिली हुई है। पति के अन्तिम शब्द अभी तक उसके कानों में गूँज रहे हैं। वह आत्मोल्लास, जो उनके चेहरे पर झलकने लगा था, वह गर्वमय लाली, जो उनकी ऑंखो में छा गई थी, अभी तक उसकी ऑखों में फिर रही है। निरंतर पति-चिन्तन ने आदित्य को उसकी ऑंखों में प्रत्यक्ष कर दिया है। वह सदैव उनकी उपस्थिति का अनुभव किया करती है। उसे ऐसा जान पड़ता है कि आदित्य की आत्मा सदैव उसकी रक्षा करती रहती है। उसकी यही हार्दिक अभिलाषा है कि प्रकाश जवान होकर पिता का पथगामी हो।
संध्या हो गई थी। एक भिखारिन द्वार पर आकर भीख मॉँगने लगी। करूणा उस समय गउओं को पानी दे रही थी। प्रकाश बाहर खेल रहा था। बालक ही तो ठहरा! शरारत सूझी। घर में गया और कटोरे में थोड़ा-सा भूसा लेकर बाहर निकला। भिखारिन ने अबकी झेली फैला दी। प्रकाश ने भूसा उसकी झोली में डाल दिया और जोर-जोर से तालियॉँ बजाता हुआ भागा।
भिखारिन ने अग्निमय नेत्रों से देखकर कहा—वाह रे लाड़ले! मुझसे हँसी करने चला है! यही मॉँ-बाप ने सिखाया है! तब तो खूब कुल का नाम जगाओगे!
करूणा उसकी बोली सुनकर बाहर निकल आयी और पूछा—क्या है माता? किसे कह रही हो?
भिखारिन ने प्रकाश की तरफ इशारा करके कहा—वह तुम्हारा लड़का है न। देखो, कटोरे में भूसा भरकर मेरी झोली में डाल गया है। चुटकी-भर आटा था, वह भी मिट्टी में मिल गया। कोई इस तरह दुखियों को सताता है? सबके दिन एक-से नहीं रहते! आदमी को घंमड न करना चाहिए।
करूणा ने कठोर स्वर में पुकारा—प्रकाश?
प्रकाश लज्जित न हुआ। अभिमान से सिर उठाए हुए आया और बोला—वह हमारे घर भीख क्यों मॉँगने आयी है? कुछ काम क्यों नहीं करती?
करुणा ने उसे समझाने की चेष्टा करके कहा—शर्म नहीं आती, उल्टे और ऑंख दिखाते हो।
प्रकाश—शर्म क्यों आए? यह क्यों रोज भीख मॉँगने आती है? हमारे यहॉँ क्या कोई चीज मुफ्त आती है?
करूणा—तुम्हें कुछ न देना था तो सीधे से कह देते; जाओ। तुमने यह शरारत क्यों की?
    प्रकाश—उनकी आदत कैसे छूटती?
    करूणा ने बिगड़कर कहा—तुम अब पिटोंगे मेरे हाथों।
    प्रकाश—पिटूँगा क्यों? आप जबरदस्ती पीटेंगी? दूसरे मुल्कों में अगर कोई भीख मॉँगे, तो कैद कर लिया जाए। यह नहीं कि उल्टे भिखमंगो को और शह दी जाए।
    करूणा—जो अपंग है, वह कैसे काम करे?
    प्रकाश—तो जाकर डूब मरे, जिन्दा क्यों रहती है?
    करूणा निरूत्तर हो गई। बुढ़िया को तो उसने आटा-दाल देकर विदा किया, किन्तु प्रकाश का कुतर्क उसके हृदय में फोड़े के समान टीसता रहा। उसने यह धृष्टता, यह अविनय कहॉँ सीखी? रात को भी उसे बार-बार यही ख्याल सताता रहा।
    आधी रात के समीप एकाएक प्रकाश की नींद टूटी। लालटेन जल रही है और करुणा बैठी रो रही है। उठ बैठा और बोला—अम्मॉँ, अभी तुम सोई नहीं?
    करूणा ने मुँह फेरकर कहा—नींद नहीं आई। तुम कैसे जग गए? प्यास तो नही लगी है?
    प्रकाश—नही अम्मॉँ, न जाने क्यों ऑंख खुल गई—मुझसे आज बड़ा अपराध हुआ, अम्मॉँ !
    करूणा ने उसके मुख की ओर स्नेह के नेत्रों से देखा। 
    प्रकाश—मैंने आज बुढ़िया के साथ बड़ी नटखट की। मुझे क्षमा करो, फिर कभी ऐसी शरारत न करूँगा।
    यह कहकर रोने लगा। करूणा ने स्नेहार्द्र होकर उसे गले लगा लिया और उसके कपोलों का चुम्बन करके बोली—बेटा, मुझे खुश करने के लिए यह कह रहे हो या तुम्हारे मन में सचमुच पछतावा हो रहा है?
    प्रकाश ने सिसकते हुए कहा—नहीं, अम्मॉँ, मुझे दिल से अफसोस हो रहा है। अबकी वह बुढ़िया आएगी, तो में उसे बहुत-से पैसे दूँगा।
    करूणा का हृदय मतवाला हो गया। ऐसा जान पड़ा, आदित्य सामने खड़े बच्चे को आर्शीवाद दे रहे हैं और कह रहे हैं, करूणा, क्षोभ मत कर, प्रकाश अपने पिता का नाम रोशन करेगा। तेरी संपूर्ण कामनाँ पूरी हो जाएँगी।

----------


## Rajeev

3

लेकिन प्रकाश के कर्म और वचन में मेल न था और दिनों के साथ उसके चरित्र का अंग प्रत्यक्ष होता जाता था। जहीन था ही, विश्वविद्यालय से उसे वजीफे मिलते थे, करूणा भी उसकी यथेष्ट सहायता करती थी, फिर भी उसका खर्च पूरा न पड़ता था। वह मितव्ययता और सरल जीवन पर विद्वत्ता से भरे हुए व्याख्यान दे सकता था, पर उसका रहन-सहन फैशन के अंधभक्तों से जौ-भर घटकर न था। प्रदर्शन की धुन उसे हमेशा सवार रहती थी। उसके मन और बुद्धि में निरंतर द्वन्द्व होता रहता था। मन जाति की ओर था, बुद्धि अपनी ओर। बुद्धि मन को दबाए रहती थी। उसके सामने मन की एक न चलती थी। जाति-सेवा ऊसर की खेती है, वहॉँ बड़े-से-बड़ा उपहार जो मिल सकता है, वह है गौरव और यश; पर वह भी स्थायी नहीं, इतना अस्थिर कि क्षण में जीवन-भर की कमाई पर पानी फिर सकता है। अतएव उसका अन्त:करण अनिवार्य वेग के साथ विलासमय जीवन की ओर झुकता था। यहां तक कि धीरे-धीरे उसे त्याग और निग्रह से घृणा होने लगी। वह दुरवस्था और दरिद्रता को हेय समझता था। उसके हृदय न था, भाव न थे, केवल मस्तिष्क था। मस्तिष्क में दर्द कहॉँ? वहॉँ तो तर्क हैं, मनसूबे हैं।
    सिन्ध में बाढ़ आई। हजारों आदमी तबाह हो गए। विद्यालय ने वहॉँ एक सेवा समिति भेजी। प्रकाश के मन में द्वंद्व होने लगा—जाऊँ या न जाऊँ? इतने दिनों अगर वह परीक्षा की तैयारी करे, तो प्रथम श्रेणी में पास हो। चलते समय उसने बीमारी का बहाना कर दिया। करूणा ने लिखा, तुम सिन्ध न गये, इसका मुझे दुख है। तुम बीमार रहते हुए भी वहां जा सकते थे। समिति में चिकित्सक भी तो थे! प्रकाश ने पत्र का उत्तर न दिया।
    उड़ीसा में अकाल पड़ा। प्रजा मक्खियों की तरह मरने लगी। कांग्रेस ने पीड़ितो के लिए एक मिशन तैयार किया। उन्हीं दिनों विद्यालयों ने इतिहास के छात्रों को ऐतिहासिक खोज के लिए लंका भेजने का निश्चय किया। करूणा ने प्रकाश को लिखा—तुम उड़ीसा जाओ। किन्तु प्रकाश लंका जाने को लालायित था। वह कई दिन इसी दुविधा में रहा। अंत को सीलोन ने उड़ीसा पर विजय पाई। करुणा ने अबकी उसे कुछ न लिखा। चुपचाप रोती रही।
    सीलोन से लौटकर प्रकाश छुट्टियों में घर गया। करुणा उससे खिंची-खिंची रहीं। प्रकाश मन में लज्जित हुआ और संकल्प किया कि अबकी कोई अवसर आया, तो अम्मॉँ को अवश्य प्रसन्न करूँगा। यह निश्चय करके वह विद्यालय लौटा। लेकिन यहां आते ही फिर परीक्षा की फिक्र सवार हो गई। यहॉँ तक कि परीक्षा के दिन आ गए; मगर इम्तहान से फुरसत पाकर भी प्रकाश घर न गया। विद्यालय के एक अध्यापक काश्मीर सैर करने जा रहे थे। प्रकाश उन्हीं के साथ काश्मीर चल खड़ा हुआ। जब परीक्षा-फल निकला और प्रकाश प्रथम आया, तब उसे घर की याद आई! उसने तुरन्त करूणा को पत्र लिखा और अपने आने की सूचना दी। माता को प्रसन्न करने के लिए उसने दो-चार शब्द जाति-सेवा के विषय में भी लिखे—अब मै आपकी आज्ञा का पालन करने को तैयार हूँ। मैंने शिक्षा-सम्बन्धी कार्य करने का निश्चक किया हैं इसी विचार से मेंने वह विशिष्ट स्थान प्राप्त किया है। हमारे नेता भी तो विद्यालयों के आचार्यो ही का सम्मान करते हें। अभी वक इन उपाधियों के मोह से वे मुक्त नहीं हुए हे। हमारे नेता भी योग्यता, सदुत्साह, लगन का उतना सम्मान नहीं करते, जितना उपाधियों का! अब मेरी इज्जत करेंगे और जिम्मेदारी को काम सौपेंगें, जो पहले मॉँगे भी न मिलता।
    करूणा की आस फिर बँधी।

----------


## Rajeev

4

विद्यालय खुलते ही प्रकाश के नाम रजिस्ट्रार का पत्र पहुँचा। उन्होंने प्रकाश का इंग्लैंड जाकर विद्याभ्यास करने के लिए सरकारी वजीफे की मंजूरी की सूचना दी थी। प्रकाश पत्र हाथ में लिये हर्ष के उन्माद में जाकर मॉँ से बोला—अम्मॉँ, मुझे इंग्लैंड जाकर पढ़ने के लिए सरकारी वजीफा मिल गया।
    करूणा ने उदासीन भाव से पूछा—तो तुम्हारा क्या इरादा है?
    प्रकाश—मेरा इरादा? ऐसा अवसर पाकर भला कौन छोड़ता है!
    करूणा—तुम तो स्वयंसेवकों में भरती होने जा रहे थे?
    प्रकाश—तो आप समझती हैं, स्वयंसेवक बन जाना ही जाति-सेवा है? मैं इंग्लैंड से आकर भी तो सेवा-कार्य कर सकता हूँ और अम्मॉँ, सच पूछो, तो एक मजिस्ट्रेट अपने देश का जितना उपकार कर सकता है, उतना एक हजार स्वयंसेवक मिलकर भी नहीं कर सकते। मैं तो सिविल सर्विस की परीक्षा में बैठूँगा और मुझे विश्वास है कि सफल हो जाऊँगा।
    करूणा ने चकित होकर पूछा-तो क्या तुम मजिस्ट्रेट हो जाओगे?
    प्रकाश—सेवा-भाव रखनेवाला एक मजिस्ट्रेट कांग्रेस के एक हजार सभापतियों से ज्यादा उपकार कर सकता है। अखबारों में उसकी लम्बी-लम्बी तारीफें न छपेंगी, उसकी वक्तृताओं पर तालियॉँ न बजेंगी, जनता उसके जुलूस की गाड़ी न खींचेगी और न विद्यालयों के छात्र उसको अभिनंदन-पत्र देंगे; पर सच्ची सेवा मजिस्ट्रेट ही कर सकता है।
    करूणा ने आपत्ति के भाव से कहा—लेकिन यही मजिस्ट्रेट तो जाति के सेवकों को सजाऍं देते हें, उन पर गोलियॉँ चलाते हैं?
    प्रकाश—अगर मजिस्ट्रेट के हृदय में परोपकार का भाव है, तो वह नरमी से वही काम करता है, जो दूसरे गोलियॉँ चलाकर भी नहीं कर सकते।
    करूणा—मैं यह नहीं मानूँगी। सरकार अपने नौकरों को इतनी स्वाधीनता नहीं देती। वह एक नीति बना देती है और हरएक सरकारी नौकर को उसका पालन करना पड़ता है। सरकार की पहली नीति यह है कि वह दिन-दिन अधिक संगठित और दृढ़ हों। इसके लिए स्वाधीनता के भावों का दमन करना जरूरी है; अगर कोई मजिस्ट्रेट इस नीति के विरूद्ध काम करता है, तो वह मजिस्ट्रेट न रहेगा। वह हिन्दुस्तानी था, जिसने तुम्हारे बाबूजी को जरा-सी बात पर तीन साल की सजा दे दी। इसी सजा ने उनके प्राण लिये बेटा, मेरी इतनी बात मानो। सरकारी पदों पर न गिरो। मुझे यह मंजूर है कि तुम मोटा खाकर और मोटा पहनकर देश की कुछ सेवा करो, इसके बदले कि तुम हाकिम बन जाओ और शान से जीवन बिताओ। यह समझ लो कि जिस दिन तुम हाकिम की कुरसी पर बैठोगे, उस दिन से तुम्हारा दिमाग हाकिमों का-सा हो जाएगा। तुम यही चाहेगे कि अफसरों में तुम्हारी नेकनामी और तरक्की हो। एक गँवारू मिसाल लो। लड़की जब तक मैके में क्वॉँरी रहती है, वह अपने को उसी घर की समझती है, लेकिन जिस दिन ससुराल चली जाती है, वह अपने घर को दूसरो का घर समझने लगती है। मॉँ-बाप, भाई-बंद सब वही रहते हैं, लेकिन वह घर अपना नहीं रहता। यही दुनिया का दस्तूर है।
    प्रकाश ने खीझकर कहा—तो क्या आप यही चाहती हैं कि मैं जिंदगी-भर चारों तरफ ठोकरें खाता फिरूँ?
    करुणा कठोर नेत्रों से देखकर बोली—अगर ठोकर खाकर आत्मा स्वाधीन रह सकती है, तो मैं कहूँगी, ठोकर खाना अच्छा है।
    प्रकाश ने निश्चयात्मक भाव से पूछा—तो आपकी यही इच्छा है?
    करूणा ने उसी स्वर में उत्तर दिया—हॉँ, मेरी यही इच्छा है।
    प्रकाश ने कुछ जवाब न दिया। उठकर बाहर चला गया और तुरन्त रजिस्ट्रार को इनकारी-पत्र लिख भेजा; मगर उसी क्षण से मानों उसके सिर पर विपत्ति ने आसन जमा लिया। विरक्त और विमन अपने कमरें में पड़ा रहता, न कहीं घूमने जाता, न किसी से मिलता। मुँह लटकाए भीतर आता और फिर बाहर चला जाता, यहॉँ तक महीना गुजर गया। न चेहरे पर वह लाली रही, न वह ओज; ऑंखें अनाथों के मुख की भाँति याचना से भरी हुई, ओठ हँसना भूल गए, मानों उन इनकारी-पत्र के साथ उसकी सारी सजीवता, और चपलता, सारी सरलता बिदा हो गई। करूणा उसके मनोभाव समझती थी और उसके शोक को भुलाने की चेष्टा करती थी, पर रूठे देवता प्रसन्न न होते थे।
    आखिर एक दिन उसने प्रकाश से कहा—बेटा, अगर तुमने विलायत जाने की ठान ही ली है, तो चले जाओ। मना न करूँगी। मुझे खेद है कि मैंने तुम्हें रोका। अगर मैं जानती कि तुम्हें इतना आघात पहुँचेगा, तो कभी न रोकती। मैंने तो केवल इस विचार से रोका था कि तुम्हें जाति-सेवा में मग्न देखकर तुम्हारे बाबूजी की आत्मा प्रसन्न होगी। उन्होंने चलते समय यही वसीयत की थी।
    प्रकाश ने रूखाई से जवाब दिया—अब क्या जाऊँगा! इनकारी-खत लिख चुका। मेरे लिए कोई अब तक बैठा थोड़े ही होगा। कोई दूसरा लड़का चुन लिया होगा और फिर करना ही क्या है? जब आपकी मर्जी है कि गॉँव-गॉँव की खाक छानता फिरूँ, तो वही सही।
    करूणा का गर्व चूर-चूर हो गया। इस अनुमति से उसने बाधा का काम लेना चाहा था; पर सफल न हुई। बोली—अभी कोई न चुना गया होगा। लिख दो, मैं जाने को तैयार हूं।
    प्रकाश ने झुंझलाकर कहा—अब कुछ नहीं हो सकता। लोग हँसी उड़ाऍंगे। मैंने तय कर लिया है कि जीवन को आपकी इच्छा के अनुकूल बनाऊँगा।
    करूणा—तुमने अगर शुद्ध मन से यह इरादा किया होता, तो यों न रहते। तुम मुझसे सत्याग्रह कर रहे हो; अगर मन को दबाकर, मुझे अपनी राह का काँटा समझकर तुमने मेरी इच्छा पूरी भी की, तो क्या? मैं तो जब जानती कि तुम्हारे मन में आप-ही-आप सेवा का भाव उत्पन्न होता। तुम आप ही रजिस्ट्रार साहब को पत्र लिख दो।
    प्रकाश—अब मैं नहीं लिख सकता।
    ‘तो इसी शोक में तने बैठे रहोगे?’
    ‘लाचारी है।‘
    करूणा ने और कुछ न कहा। जरा देर में प्रकाश ने देखा कि वह कहीं जा रही है; मगर वह कुछ बोला नहीं। करूणा के लिए बाहर आना-जाना कोई असाधारण बात न थी; लेकिन जब संध्या हो गई और करुणा न आयी, तो प्रकाश को चिन्ता होने लगी। अम्मा कहॉँ गयीं? यह प्रश्न बार-बार उसके मन में उठने लगा।
    प्रकाश सारी रात द्वार पर बैठा रहा। भॉँति-भॉँति की शंकाऍं मन में उठने लगीं। उसे अब याद आया, चलते समय करूणा कितनी उदास थी; उसकी आंखे कितनी लाल थी। यह बातें प्रकाश को उस समय क्यों न नजर आई? वह क्यों स्वार्थ में अंधा हो गया था?
    हॉँ, अब प्रकाश को याद आया—माता ने साफ-सुथरे कपड़े पहने थे। उनके हाथ में छतरी भी थी। तो क्या वह कहीं बहुत दूर गयी हैं? किससे पूछे? अनिष्ट के भय से प्रकाश रोने लगा। 
श्रावण की अँधेरी भयानक रात थी। आकाश में श्याम मेघमालाऍं, भीषण स्वप्न की भॉँति छाई हुई थीं। प्रकाश रह-रहकार आकाश की ओर देखता था, मानो करूणा उन्हीं मेघमालाओं में छिपी बैठी हे। उसने निश्चय किया, सवेरा होते ही मॉँ को खोजने चलूँगा और अगर....
किसी ने द्वार खटखटाया। प्रकाश ने दौड़कर खोल, तो देखा, करूणा खड़ी है। उसका मुख-मंडल इतना खोया हुआ, इतना करूण था, जैसे आज ही उसका सोहाग उठ गया है, जैसे संसार में अब उसके लिए कुछ नहीं रहा, जैसे वह नदी के किनारे खड़ी अपनी लदी हुई नाव को डूबते देख रही है और कुछ कर नहीं सकती।
प्रकाश ने अधीर होकर पूछा—अम्मॉँ कहॉँ चली गई थीं? बहुत देर लगाई? 
करूणा ने भूमि की ओर ताकते हुए जवाब दिया—एक काम से गई थी। देर हो गई।
यह कहते हुए उसने प्रकाश के सामने एक बंद लिफाफा फेंक दिया। प्रकाश ने उत्सुक होकर लिफाफा उठा लिया। ऊपर ही विद्यालय की मुहर थी। तुरन्त ही लिफाफा खोलकर पढ़ा। हलकी-सी लालिमा चेहरे पर दौड़ गयी। पूछा—यह तुम्हें कहॉँ मिल गया अम्मा?
करूणा—तुम्हारे रजिस्ट्रार के पास से लाई हूँ।
‘क्या तुम वहॉँ चली गई थी?’
‘और क्या करती।‘
‘कल तो गाड़ी का समय न था?’
‘मोटर ले ली थी।‘
प्रकाश एक क्षण तक मौन खड़ा रहा, फिर कुंठित स्वर में बोला—जब तुम्हारी इच्छा नहीं है तो मुझे क्यों भेज रही हो?
करूणा ने विरक्त भाव से कहा—इसलिए कि तुम्हारी जाने की इच्छा है। तुम्हारा यह मलिन वेश नहीं देखा जाता। अपने जीवन के बीस वर्ष तुम्हारी हितकामना पर अर्पित कर दिए; अब तुम्हारी महत्त्वाकांक्षा की हत्या नहीं कर सकती। तुम्हारी यात्रा सफल हो, यही हमारी हार्दिक अभिलाषा है।
करूणा का कंठ रूँध गया और कुछ न कह सकी।

----------


## Rajeev

5

प्रकाश उसी दिन से यात्रा की तैयारियॉँ करने लगा। करूणा के पास जो कुछ था, वह सब खर्च हो गया। कुछ ऋण भी लेना पड़ा। नए सूट बने, सूटकेस लिए गए। प्रकाश अपनी धुन में मस्त था। कभी किसी चीज की फरमाइश लेकर
आता, कभी किसी चीज का।
    करूणा इस एक सप्ताह में इतनी दुर्बल हो गयी है, उसके बालों पर कितनी सफेदी आ गयी है, चेहरे पर कितनी झुर्रियॉँ पड़ गई हैं, यह उसे कुछ न नजर आता। उसकी ऑंखों में इंगलैंड के दृश्य समाये हुए थे। महत्त्वाकांक्षा ऑंखों पर परदा डाल देती है।
    प्रस्थान का दिन आया। आज कई दिनों के बाद धूप निकली थी। करूणा स्वामी के पुराने कपड़ों को बाहर निकाल रही थी। उनकी गाढ़े की चादरें, खद्दर के कुरते, पाजामें और लिहाफ अभी तक सन्दूक में संचित थे। प्रतिवर्ष वे धूप में सुखाये जाते और झाड़-पोंछकर रख दिये जाते थे। करूणा ने आज फिर उन कपड़ो को निकाला, मगर सुखाकर रखने के लिए नहीं गरीबों में बॉँट देने के लिए। वह आज पति से नाराज है। वह लुटिया, डोर और घड़ी, जो आदित्य की चिरसंगिनी थीं और जिनकी बीस वर्ष से करूणा ने उपासना की थी, आज निकालकर ऑंगन में फेंक दी गई; वह झोली जो बरसों आदित्य के कन्धों पर आरूढ़ रह चुकी थी, आप कूड़े में डाल दी गई; वह चित्र जिसके सामने बीस वर्ष से करूणा सिर झुकाती थी, आज वही निर्दयता से भूमि पर डाल दिया गया। पति का कोई स्मृति-चिन्ह वह अब अपने घर में नहीं रखना चाहती। उसका अन्त:करण शोक और निराशा से विदीर्ण हो गया है और पति के सिवा वह किस पर क्रोध उतारे? कौन उसका अपना हैं? वह किससे अपनी व्यथा कहे? किसे अपनी छाती चीरकर दिखाए? वह होते तो क्या आप प्रकाश दासता की जंजीर गले में डालकर फूला न समाता? उसे कौन समझाए कि आदित्य भी इस अवसर पर पछताने के सिवा और कुछ न कर सकते।
    प्रकाश के मित्रों ने आज उसे विदाई का भोज दिया था। वहॉँ से वह संध्या समय कई मित्रों के साथ मोटर पर लौटा। सफर का सामान मोटर पर रख दिया गया, तब वह अन्दर आकर मॉँ से बोला—अम्मा, जाता हूँ। बम्बई पहूँचकर पत्र लिखूँगा। तुम्हें मेरी कसम, रोना मत और मेरे खतों का जवाब बराबर देना।
    जैसे किसी लाश को बाहर निकालते समय सम्बन्धियों का धैर्य छूट जाता है, रूके हुए ऑंसू निकल पड़ते हैं और शोक की तरंगें उठने लगती हैं, वही दशा करूणा की हुई। कलेजे में एक हाहाकार हुआ, जिसने उसकी दुर्बल आत्मा के एक-एक अणु को कंपा दिया। मालूम हुआ, पॉँव पानी में फिसल गया है और वह लहरों में बही जा रही है। उसके मुख से शोक या आर्शीवाद का एक शब्द भी न निकला। प्रकाश ने उसके चरण छुए, अश्रू-जल से माता के चरणों को पखारा, फिर बाहर चला। करूणा पाषाण मूर्ति की भॉँति खड़ी थी।
    सहसा ग्वाले ने आकर कहा—बहूजी, भइया चले गए। बहुत रोते थे।
तब करूणा की समाधि टूटी। देखा, सामने कोई नहीं है। घर में मृत्यु का-सा सन्नाटा छाया हुआ है, और मानो हृदय की गति बन्द हो गई है।
    सहसा करूणा की दृष्टि ऊपर उठ गई। उसने देखा कि आदित्य अपनी गोद में प्रकाश की निर्जीव देह लिए खड़े हो रहे हैं। करूणा पछाड़ खाकर गिर पड़ी।

----------


## Rajeev

6

करूणा जीवित थी, पर संसार से उसका कोई नाता न था। उसका छोटा-सा संसार, जिसे उसने अपनी कल्पनाओं के हृदय में रचा था, स्वप्न की भॉँति अनन्त में विलीन हो गया था। जिस प्रकाश को सामने देखकर वह जीवन की अँधेरी रात में भी हृदय में आशाओं की सम्पत्ति लिये जी रही थी, वह बुझ गया और सम्पत्ति लुट गई। अब न कोई आश्रय था और न उसकी जरूरत। जिन गउओं को वह दोनों वक्त अपने हाथों से दाना-चारा देती और सहलाती थी, वे अब खूँटे पर बँधी निराश नेत्रों से द्वार की ओर ताकती रहती थीं। बछड़ो को गले लगाकर पुचकारने वाला अब कोई न था, जिसके लिए दुध दुहे, मुट्ठा निकाले। खानेवाला कौन था? करूणा ने अपने छोटे-से संसार को अपने ही अंदर समेट लिया था।
    किन्तु एक ही सप्ताह में करूणा के जीवन ने फिर रंग बदला। उसका छोटा-सा संसार फैलते-फैलते विश्वव्यापी हो गया। जिस लंगर ने नौका को तट से एक केन्द्र पर बॉँध रखा था, वह उखड़ गया। अब नौका सागर के अशेष विस्तार में भ्रमण करेगी, चाहे वह उद्दाम तरंगों के वक्ष में ही क्यों न विलीन हो जाए।
    करूणा द्वार पर आ बैठती और मुहल्ले-भर के लड़कों को जमा करके दूध पिलाती। दोपहर तक मक्खन निकालती और वह मक्खन मुहल्ले के लड़के खाते। फिर भॉँति-भॉँति के पकवान बनाती और कुत्तों को खिलाती। अब यही उसका नित्य का नियम हो गया। चिड़ियॉँ, कुत्ते, बिल्लियॉँ चींटे-चीटियॉँ सब अपने हो गए। प्रेम का वह द्वार अब किसी के लिए बन्द न था। उस अंगुल-भर जगह में, जो प्रकाश के लिए भी काफी न थी, अब समस्त संसार समा गया था।
    एक दिन प्रकाश का पत्र आया। करूणा ने उसे उठाकर फेंक दिया। फिर थोड़ी देर के बाद उसे उठाकर फाड़ डाला और चिड़ियों को दाना चुगाने लगी; मगर जब निशा-योगिनी ने अपनी धूनी जलायी और वेदनाऍं उससे वरदान मॉँगने के लिए विकल हो-होकर चलीं, तो करूणा की मनोवेदना भी सजग हो उठी—प्रकाश का पत्र पढ़ने के लिए उसका मन व्याकुल हो उठा। उसने सोचा, प्रकाश मेरा कौन है? मेरा उससे क्य प्रयोजन? हॉँ, प्रकाश मेरा कौन है? हाँ, प्रकाश मेरा कौन है? हृदय ने उत्तर दिया, प्रकाश तेरा सर्वस्व है, वह तेरे उस अमर प्रेम की निशानी है, जिससे तू सदैव के लिए वंचित हो गई। वह तेरे प्राण है, तेरे जीवन-दीपक का प्रकाश, तेरी वंचित कामनाओं का माधुर्य, तेरे अश्रूजल में विहार करने वाला करने वाला हंस। करूणा उस पत्र के टुकड़ों को जमा करने लगी, माना उसके प्राण बिखर गये हों। एक-एक टुकड़ा उसे अपने खोये हुए प्रेम का एक पदचिन्ह-सा मालूम होता था। जब सारे पुरजे जमा हो गए, तो करूणा दीपक के सामने बैठकर उसे जोड़ने लगी, जैसे कोई वियोगी हृदय प्रेम के टूटे हुए तारों को जोड़ रहा हो। हाय री ममता! वह अभागिन सारी रात उन पुरजों को जोड़ने में लगी रही। पत्र दोनों ओर लिखा था, इसलिए पुरजों को ठीक स्थान पर रखना और भी कठिन था। कोई शब्द, कोई वाक्य बीच में गायब हो जाता। उस एक टुकड़े को वह फिर खोजने लगती। सारी रात बीत गई, पर पत्र अभी तक अपूर्ण था।
    दिन चढ़ आया, मुहल्ले के लौंड़े मक्खन और दूध की चाह में एकत्र हो गए, कुत्तों ओर बिल्लियों का आगमन हुआ, चिड़ियॉँ आ-आकर आंगन में फुदकने लगीं, कोई ओखली पर बैठी, कोई तुलसी के चौतरे पर, पर करूणा को सिर उठाने तक की फुरसत नहीं।
    दोपहर हुआ, करुणा ने सिर न उठाया। न भूख थीं, न प्यास। फिर संध्या हो गई। पर वह पत्र अभी तक अधूरा था। पत्र का आशय समझ में आ रहा था—प्रकाश का जहाज कहीं-से-कहीं जा रहा है। उसके हृदय में कुछ उठा हुआ है। क्या उठा हुआ है, यह करुणा न सोच सकी? करूणा पुत्र की लेखनी से निकले हुए एक-एक शब्द को पढ़ना और उसे हृदय पर अंकित कर लेना चाहती थी।
    इस भॉँति तीन दिन गूजर गए। सन्ध्या हो गई थी। तीन दिन की जागी ऑंखें जरा झपक गई। करूणा ने देखा, एक लम्बा-चौड़ा कमरा है, उसमें मेजें और कुर्सियॉँ लगी हुई हैं, बीच में ऊँचे मंच पर कोई आदमी बैठा हुआ है। करूणा ने ध्यान से देखा, प्रकाश था।
    एक क्षण में एक कैदी उसके सामने लाया गया, उसके हाथ-पॉँव में जंजीर थी, कमर झुकी हुई, यह आदित्य थे।
    करूणा की आंखें खुल गई। ऑंसू बहने लगे। उसने पत्र के टुकड़ों को फिर समेट लिया और उसे जलाकर राख कर डाला। राख की एक चुटकी के सिवा वहॉँ कुछ न रहा, जो उसके हृदय में विदीर्ण किए डालती थी। इसी एक चुटकी राख में उसका गुड़ियोंवाला बचपन, उसका संतप्त यौवन और उसका तृष्णामय वैधव्य सब समा गया।
    प्रात:काल लोगों ने देखा, पक्षी पिंजड़े में उड़ चुका था! आदित्य का चित्र अब भी उसके शून्य हृदय से चिपटा हुआ था। भग्नहृदय पति की स्नेह-स्मृति में विश्राम कर रहा था और प्रकाश का जहाज योरप चला जा रहा था।

----------


## Rajeev

बेटोंवाली विधवा

पंडित अयोध्यानाथ का देहान्त हुआ तो सबने कहा, ईश्वर आदमी की ऐसी ही मौत दे। चार जवान बेटे थे, एक लड़की। चारों लड़कों के विवाह हो चुके थे, केवल लड़की क्वॉँरी थी। सम्पत्ति भी काफी छोड़ी थी। एक पक्का मकान, दो बगीचे, कई हजार के गहने और बीस हजार नकद। विधवा फूलमती को शोक तो हुआ और कई दिन तक बेहाल पड़ी रही, लेकिन जवान बेटों को सामने देखकर उसे ढाढ़स हुआ। चारों लड़के एक-से-एक सुशील, चारों बहुऍं एक-से-एक बढ़कर आज्ञाकारिणी। जब वह रात को लेटती, तो चारों बारी-बारी से उसके पॉँव दबातीं; वह स्नान करके उठती, तो उसकी साड़ी छॉँटती। सारा घर उसके इशारे पर चलता था। बड़ा लड़का कामता एक दफ्तर में 50 रू. पर नौकर था, छोटा उमानाथ डाक्टरी पास कर चुका था और कहीं औषधालय खोलने की फिक्र में था, तीसरा दयानाथ बी. ए. में फेल हो गया था और पत्रिकाओं में लेख लिखकर कुछ-न-कुछ कमा लेता था, चौथा सीतानाथ चारों में सबसे कुशाग्र बुद्धि और होनहार था और अबकी साल बी. ए. प्रथम श्रेणी में पास करके एम. ए. की तैयारी में लगा हुआ था। किसी लड़के में वह दुर्व्यसन, वह छैलापन, वह लुटाऊपन न था, जो माता-पिता को जलाता और कुल-मर्यादा को डुबाता है। फूलमती घर की मालकिन थी। गोकि कुंजियॉँ बड़ी बहू के पास रहती थीं – बुढ़िया में वह अधिकार-प्रेम न था, जो वृद्धजनों को कटु और कलहशील बना दिया करता है; किन्तु उसकी इच्छा के बिना कोई बालक मिठाई तक न मँगा सकता था।
संध्या हो गई थी। पंडित को मरे आज बारहवाँ दिन था। कल तेरहीं हैं। ब्रह्मभोज होगा। बिरादरी के लोग निमंत्रित होंगे। उसी की तैयारियॉँ हो रही थीं। फूलमती अपनी कोठरी में बैठी देख रही थी, पल्लेदार बोरे में आटा लाकर रख रहे हैं। घी के टिन आ रहें हैं। शाक-भाजी के टोकरे, शक्कर की बोरियॉँ, दही के मटके चले आ रहें हैं। महापात्र के लिए दान की चीजें लाई गईं-बर्तन, कपड़े, पलंग, बिछावन, छाते, जूते, छड़ियॉँ, लालटेनें आदि; किन्तु फूलमती को कोई चीज नहीं दिखाई गई। नियमानुसार ये सब सामान उसके पास आने चाहिए थे। वह प्रत्येक वस्तु को देखती उसे पसंद करती, उसकी मात्रा में कमी-बेशी का फैसला करती; तब इन चीजों को भंडारे में रखा जाता। क्यों उसे दिखाने और उसकी राय लेने की जरूरत नहीं समझी गई? अच्छा वह आटा तीन ही बोरा क्यों आया? उसने तो पॉँच बोरों के लिए कहा था। घी भी पॉँच ही कनस्तर है। उसने तो दस कनस्तर मंगवाए थे। इसी तरह शाक-भाजी, शक्कर, दही आदि में भी कमी की गई होगी। किसने उसके हुक्म में हस्तक्षेप किया? जब उसने एक बात तय कर दी, तब किसे उसको घटाने-बढ़ाने का अधिकार है?
    आज चालीस वर्षों से घर के प्रत्येक मामले में फूलमती की बात सर्वमान्य थी। उसने सौ कहा तो सौ खर्च किए गए, एक कहा तो एक। किसी ने मीन-मेख न की। यहॉँ तक कि पं. अयोध्यानाथ भी उसकी इच्छा के विरूद्ध कुछ न करते थे; पर आज उसकी ऑंखों के सामने प्रत्यक्ष रूप से उसके हुक्म की उपेक्षा की जा रही है! इसे वह क्योंकर स्वीकार कर सकती?
    कुछ देर तक तो वह जब्त किए बैठी रही; पर अंत में न रहा गया। स्वायत्त शासन उसका स्वभाव हो गया था। वह क्रोध में भरी हुई आयी और कामतानाथ से बोली-क्या आटा तीन ही बोरे लाये? मैंने तो पॉँच बोरों के लिए कहा था। और घी भी पॉँच ही टिन मँगवाया! तुम्हें याद है, मैंने दस कनस्तर कहा था? किफायत को मैं बुरा नहीं समझती; लेकिन जिसने यह कुऑं खोदा, उसी की आत्मा पानी को तरसे, यह कितनी लज्जा की बात है!
    कामतानाथ ने क्षमा-याचना न की, अपनी भूल भी स्वीकार न की, लज्जित भी नहीं हुआ। एक मिनट तो विद्रोही भाव से खड़ा रहा, फिर बोला-हम लोगों की सलाह तीन ही बोरों की हुई और तीन बोरे के लिए पॉँच टिन घी काफी था। इसी हिसाब से और चीजें भी कम कर दी गई हैं।
    फूलमती उग्र होकर बोली-किसकी राय से आटा कम किया गया?
    ‘हम लोगों की राय से।‘
    ‘तो मेरी राय कोई चीज नहीं है?’
    ‘है क्यों नहीं; लेकिन अपना हानि-लाभ तो हम समझते हैं?’
    फूलमती हक्की-बक्की होकर उसका मुँह ताकने लगी। इस वाक्य का आशय उसकी समझ में न आया। अपना हानि-लाभ! अपने घर में हानि-लाभ की जिम्मेदार वह आप है। दूसरों को, चाहे वे उसके पेट के जन्मे पुत्र ही क्यों न हों, उसके कामों में हस्तक्षेप करने का क्या अधिकार? यह लौंडा तो इस ढिठाई से जवाब दे रहा है, मानो घर उसी का है, उसी ने मर-मरकर गृहस्थी जोड़ी है, मैं तो गैर हूँ! जरा इसकी हेकड़ी तो देखो।
उसने तमतमाए हुए मुख से कहा मेरे हानि-लाभ के जिम्मेदार तुम नहीं हो। मुझे अख्तियार है, जो उचित समझूँ, वह करूँ। अभी जाकर दो बोरे आटा और पॉँच टिन घी और लाओ और आगे के लिए खबरदार, जो किसी ने मेरी बात काटी।
    अपने विचार में उसने काफी तम्बीह कर दी थी। शायद इतनी कठोरता अनावश्यक थी। उसे अपनी उग्रता पर खेद हुआ। लड़के ही तो हैं, समझे होंगे कुछ किफायत करनी चाहिए। मुझसे इसलिए न पूछा होगा कि अम्मा तो खुद हरेक काम में किफायत करती हैं। अगर इन्हें मालूम होता कि इस काम में मैं किफायत पसंद न करूँगी, तो कभी इन्हें मेरी उपेक्षा करने का साहस न होता। यद्यपि कामतानाथ अब भी उसी जगह खड़ा था और उसकी भावभंगी से ऐसा ज्ञात होता था कि इस आज्ञा का पालन करने के लिए वह बहुत उत्सुक नहीं, पर फूलमती निश्चिंत होकर अपनी कोठरी में चली गयी। इतनी तम्बीह पर भी किसी को अवज्ञा करने की सामर्थ्य हो सकती है, इसकी संभावना का ध्यान भी उसे न आया।
    पर ज्यों-ज्यों समय बीतने लगा, उस पर यह हकीकत खुलने लगी कि इस घर में अब उसकी वह हैसियत नहीं रही, जो दस-बारह दिन पहले थी। सम्बंधियों के यहॉँ के नेवते में शक्कर, मिठाई, दही, अचार आदि आ रहे थे। बड़ी बहू इन वस्तुओं को स्वामिनी-भाव से सँभाल-सँभालकर रख रही थी। कोई भी उससे पूछने नहीं आता। बिरादरी के लोग जो कुछ पूछते हैं, कामतानाथ से या बड़ी बहू से। कामतानाथ कहॉँ का बड़ा इंतजामकार है, रात-दिन भंग पिये पड़ा रहता हैं किसी तरह रो-धोकर दफ्तर चला जाता है। उसमें भी महीने में पंद्रह नागों से कम नहीं होते। वह तो कहो, साहब पंडितजी का लिहाज करता है, नहीं अब तक कभी का निकाल देता। और बड़ी बहू जैसी फूहड़ औरत भला इन सब बातों को क्या समझेगी! अपने कपड़े-लत्ते तक तो जतन से रख नहीं सकती, चली है गृहस्थी चलाने! भद होगी और क्या। सब मिलकर कुल की नाक कटवाऍंगे। वक्त पर कोई-न-कोई चीज कम हो जायेगी। इन कामों के लिए बड़ा अनुभव चाहिए। कोई चीज तो इतनी बन जाएगी कि मारी-मारी फिरेगा। कोई चीज इतनी कम बनेगी कि किसी पत्तल पर पहूँचेगी, किसी पर नहीं। आखिर इन सबों को हो क्या गया है! अच्छा, बहू तिजोरी क्यों खोल रही है? वह मेरी आज्ञा के बिना तिजोरी खोलनेवाली कौन होती है? कुंजी उसके पास है अवश्य; लेकिन जब तक मैं रूपये न निकलवाऊँ, तिजोरी नहीं खुलती। आज तो इस तरह खोल रही है, मानो मैं कुछ हूँ ही नहीं। यह मुझसे न बर्दाश्त होगा!
    वह झमककर उठी और बहू के पास जाकर कठोर स्वर में बोली-तिजोरी क्यों खोलती हो बहू, मैंने तो खोलने को नहीं कहा?
    बड़ी बहू ने निस्संकोच भाव से उत्तर दिया-बाजार से सामान आया है, तो दाम न दिया जाएगा।
    ‘कौन चीज किस भाव में आई है और कितनी आई है, यह मुझे कुछ नहीं मालूम! जब तक हिसाब-किताब न हो जाए, रूपये कैसे दिये जाऍं?’
    ‘हिसाब-किताब सब हो गया है।‘
    ‘किसने किया?’
    ‘अब मैं क्या जानूँ किसने किया? जाकर मरदों से पूछो! मुझे हुक्म मिला, रूपये लाकर दे दो, रूपये लिये जाती हूँ!’
    फूलमती खून का घूँट पीकर रह गई। इस वक्त बिगड़ने का अवसर न था। घर में मेहमान स्त्री-पुरूष भरे हुए थे। अगर इस वक्त उसने लड़कों को डॉँटा, तो लोग यही कहेंगे कि इनके घर में पंडितजी के मरते ही फूट पड़ गई। दिल पर पत्थर रखकर फिर अपनी कोठरी में चली गयी। जब मेहमान विदा हो जायेंगे, तब वह एक-एक की खबर लेगी। तब देखेगी, कौन उसके सामने आता है और क्या कहता है। इनकी सारी चौकड़ी भुला देगी।

----------


## Rajeev

किन्तु कोठरी के एकांत में भी वह निश्चिन्त न बैठी थी। सारी परिस्थिति को गिद्घ दृष्टि से देख रही थी, कहॉँ सत्कार का कौन-सा नियम भंग होता है, कहॉँ मर्यादाओं की उपेक्षा की जाती है। भोज आरम्भ हो गया। सारी बिरादरी एक साथ पंगत में बैठा दी गई। ऑंगन में मुश्किल से दो सौ आदमी बैठ सकते हैं। ये पॉँच सौ आदमी इतनी-सी जगह में कैसे बैठ जायेंगे? क्या आदमी के ऊपर आदमी बिठाए जायेंगे? दो पंगतों में लोग बिठाए जाते तो क्या बुराई हो जाती? यही तो होता है कि बारह बजे की जगह भोज दो बजे समाप्त होता; मगर यहॉँ तो सबको सोने की जल्दी पड़ी हुई है। किसी तरह यह बला सिर से टले और चैन से सोएं! लोग कितने सटकर बैठे हुए हैं कि किसी को हिलने की भी जगह नहीं। पत्तल एक-पर-एक रखे हुए हैं। पूरियां ठंडी हो गईं। लोग गरम-गरम मॉँग रहें हैं। मैदे की पूरियाँ ठंडी होकर चिमड़ी हो जाती हैं। इन्हें कौन खाएगा? रसोइए को कढ़ाव पर से न जाने क्यों उठा दिया गया? यही सब बातें नाक काटने की हैं।
सहसा शोर मचा, तरकारियों में नमक नहीं। बड़ी बहू जल्दी-जल्दी नमक पीसने लगी। फूलमती क्रोध के मारे ओ चबा रही थी, पर इस अवसर पर मुँह न खोल सकती थी। बोरे-भर नमक पिसा और पत्तलों पर डाला गया। इतने में फिर शोर मचा-पानी गरम है, ठंडा पानी लाओ! ठंडे पानी का कोई प्रबन्ध न था, बर्फ भी न मँगाई गई। आदमी बाजार दौड़ाया गया, मगर बाजार में इतनी रात गए बर्फ कहॉँ? आदमी खाली हाथ लौट आया। मेहमानों को वही नल का गरम पानी पीना पड़ा। फूलमती का बस चलता, तो लड़कों का मुँह नोच लेती। ऐसी छीछालेदर उसके घर में कभी न हुई थी। उस पर सब मालिक बनने के लिए मरते हैं। बर्फ जैसी जरूरी चीज मँगवाने की भी किसी को सुधि न थी! सुधि कहॉँ से रहे-जब किसी को गप लड़ाने से फुर्सत न मिले। मेहमान अपने दिल में क्या कहेंगे कि चले हैं बिरादरी को भोज देने और घर में बर्फ तक नहीं!
अच्छा, फिर यह हलचल क्यों मच गई? अरे, लोग पंगत से उठे जा रहे हैं। क्या मामला है?
फूलमती उदासीन न रह सकी। कोठरी से निकलकर बरामदे में आयी और कामतानाथ से पूछा-क्या बात हो गई लल्ला? लोग उठे क्यों जा रहे हैं? कामता ने कोई जवाब न दिया। वहॉँ से खिसक गया। फूलमती झुँझलाकर रह गई। सहसा कहारिन मिल गई। फूलमती ने उससे भी यह प्रश्न किया। मालूम हुआ, किसी के शोरबे में मरी हुई चुहिया निकल आई। फूलमती चित्रलिखित-सी वहीं खड़ी रह गई। भीतर ऐसा उबाल उठा कि दीवार से सिर टकरा ले! अभागे भोज का प्रबन्ध करने चले थे। इस फूहड़पन की कोई हद है, कितने आदमियों का धर्म सत्यानाश हो गया! फिर पंगत क्यों न उठ जाए? ऑंखों से देखकर अपना धर्म कौन गॅवाएगा? हा! सारा किया-धरा मिट्टी में मिल गया। सैकड़ों रूपये पर पानी फिर गया! बदनामी हुई वह अलग।
मेहमान उठ चुके थे। पत्तलों पर खाना ज्यों-का-त्यों पड़ा हुआ था। चारों लड़के ऑंगन में लज्जित खड़े थे। एक दूसरे को इलजाम दे रहा था। बड़ी बहू अपनी देवरानियों पर बिगड़ रही थी। देवरानियॉँ सारा दोष कुमुद के सिर डालती थी। कुमुद खड़ी रो रही थी। उसी वक्त फूलमती झल्लाई हुई आकर बोली-मुँह में कालिख लगी कि नहीं या अभी कुछ कसर बाकी हैं? डूब मरो, सब-के-सब जाकर चिल्लू-भर पानी में! शहर में कहीं मुँह दिखाने लायक भी नहीं रहे।
किसी लड़के ने जवाब न दिया।
फूलमती और भी प्रचंड होकर बोली-तुम लोगों को क्या? किसी को शर्म-हया तो है नहीं। आत्मा तो उनकी रो रही है, जिन्होंने अपनी जिन्दगी घर की मरजाद बनाने में खराब कर दी। उनकी पवित्र आत्मा को तुमने यों कलंकित किया? शहर में थुड़ी-थुड़ी हो रही है। अब कोई तुम्हारे द्वार पर पेशाब करने तो आएगा नहीं!
कामतानाथ कुछ देर तक तो चुपचाप खड़ा सुनता रहा। आखिर झुंझला कर बोला-अच्छा, अब चुप रहो अम्मॉँ। भूल हुई, हम सब मानते हैं, बड़ी भंयकर भूल हुई, लेकिन अब क्या उसके लिए घर के प्राणियों को हलाल-कर डालोगी? सभी से भूलें होती हैं। आदमी पछताकर रह जाता है। किसी की जान तो नहीं मारी जाती?
बड़ी बहू ने अपनी सफाई दी-हम क्या जानते थे कि बीबी (कुमुद) से इतना-सा काम भी न होगा। इन्हें चाहिए था कि देखकर तरकारी कढ़ाव में डालतीं। टोकरी उठाकर कढ़ाव मे डाल दी! हमारा क्या दोष!
कामतानाथ ने पत्नी को डॉँटा-इसमें न कुमुद का कसूर है, न तुम्हारा, न मेरा। संयोग की बात है। बदनामी भाग में लिखी थी, वह हुई। इतने बड़े भोज में एक-एक मुट्ठी तरकारी कढ़ाव में नहीं डाली जाती! टोकरे-के-टोकरे उड़ेल दिए जाते हैं। कभी-कभी ऐसी दुर्घटना होती है। पर इसमें कैसी जग-हँसाई और कैसी नक-कटाई। तुम खामखाह जले पर नमक छिड़कती हो!
फूलमती ने दांत पीसकर कहा-शरमाते तो नहीं, उलटे और बेहयाई की बातें करते हो।
कामतानाथ ने नि:संकोच होकर कहा-शरमाऊँ क्यों, किसी की चोरी की हैं? चीनी में चींटे और आटे में घुन, यह नहीं देखे जाते। पहले हमारी निगाह न पड़ी, बस, यहीं बात बिगड़ गई। नहीं, चुपके से चुहिया निकालकर फेंक देते। किसी को खबर भी न होती।
फूलमती ने चकित होकर कहा-क्या कहता है, मरी चुहिया खिलाकर सबका धर्म बिगाड़ देता?
कामता हँसकर बोला-क्या पुराने जमाने की बातें करती हो अम्मॉँ। इन बातों से धर्म नहीं जाता? यह धर्मात्मा लोग जो पत्तल पर से उठ गए हैं, इनमें से कौन है, जो भेड़-बकरी का मांस न खाता हो? तालाब के कछुए और घोंघे तक तो किसी से बचते नहीं। जरा-सी चुहिया में क्या रखा था!
फूलमती को ऐसा प्रतीत हुआ कि अब प्रलय आने में बहुत देर नहीं है। जब पढे-लिखे आदमियों के मन मे ऐसे अधार्मिक भाव आने लगे, तो फिर धर्म की भगवान ही रक्षा करें। अपना-सा मुंह लेकर चली गयी।

----------


## Rajeev

2

दो महीने गुजर गए हैं। रात का समय है। चारों भाई दिन के काम से छुट्टी पाकर कमरे में बैठे गप-शप कर रहे हैं। बड़ी बहू भी षड्यंत्र में शरीक है। कुमुद के विवाह का प्रश्न छिड़ा हुआ है।
    कामतानाथ ने मसनद पर टेक लगाते हुए कहा-दादा की बात दादा के साथ गई। पंडित विद्वान् भी हैं और कुलीन भी होंगे। लेकिन जो आदमी अपनी विद्या और कुलीनता को रूपयों पर बेचे, वह नीच है। ऐसे नीच आदमी के लड़के से हम कुमुद का विवाह सेंत में भी न करेंगे, पॉँच हजार तो दूर की बात है। उसे बताओ धता और किसी दूसरे वर की तलाश करो। हमारे पास कुल बीस हजार ही तो हैं। एक-एक के हिस्से में पॉँच-पॉँच हजार आते हैं। पॉँच हजार दहेज में दे दें, और पॉँच हजार नेग-न्योछावर, बाजे-गाजे में उड़ा दें, तो फिर हमारी बधिया ही बैठ जाएगी।
    उमानाथ बोले-मुझे अपना औषधालय खोलने के लिए कम-से-कम पाँच हजार की जरूरत है। मैं अपने हिस्से में से एक पाई भी नहीं दे सकता। फिर खुलते ही आमदनी तो होगी नहीं। कम-से-कम साल-भर घर से खाना पड़ेगा।
    दयानाथ एक समाचार-पत्र देख रहे थे। ऑंखों से ऐनक उतारते हुए बोले-मेरा विचार भी एक पत्र निकालने का है। प्रेस और पत्र में कम-से-कम दस हजार का कैपिटल चाहिए। पॉँच हजार मेरे रहेंगे तो कोई-न-कोई साझेदार भी मिल जाएगा। पत्रों में लेख लिखकर मेरा निर्वाह नहीं हो सकता।
    कामतानाथ ने सिर हिलाते हुए कहा—अजी, राम भजो, सेंत में कोई लेख छपता नहीं, रूपये कौन देता है।
    दयानाथ ने प्रतिवाद किया—नहीं, यह बात तो नहीं है। मैं तो कहीं भी बिना पेशगी पुरस्कार लिये नहीं लिखता।
    कामता ने जैसे अपने शब्द वापस लिये—तुम्हारी बात मैं नहीं कहता भाई। तुम तो थोड़ा-बहुत मार लेते हो, लेकिन सबको तो नहीं मिलता।
    बड़ी बहू ने श्रद्घा भाव ने कहा—कन्या भग्यवान् हो तो दरिद्र घर में भी सुखी रह सकती है। अभागी हो, तो राजा के घर में भी रोएगी। यह सब नसीबों का खेल है।
    कामतानाथ ने स्त्री की ओर प्रशंसा-भाव से देखा-फिर इसी साल हमें सीता का विवाह भी तो करना है।
    सीतानाथ सबसे छोटा था। सिर झुकाए भाइयों की स्वार्थ-भरी बातें सुन-सुनकर कुछ कहने के लिए उतावला हो रहा था। अपना नाम सुनते ही बोला—मेरे विवाह की आप लोग चिन्ता न करें। मैं जब तक किसी धंधे में न लग जाऊँगा, विवाह का नाम भी न लूँगा; और सच पूछिए तो मैं विवाह करना ही नहीं चाहता। देश को इस समय बालकों की जरूरत नहीं, काम करने वालों की जरूरत है। मेरे हिस्से के रूपये आप कुमुद के विवाह में खर्च कर दें। सारी बातें तय हो जाने के बाद यह उचित नहीं है कि पंडित मुरारीलाल से सम्बंध तोड़ लिया जाए।
    उमा ने तीव्र स्वर में कहा—दस हजार कहॉँ से आऍंगे?
सीता ने डरते हुए कहा—मैं तो अपने हिस्से के रूपये देने को कहता हूँ।
‘और शेष?’
‘मुरारीलाल से कहा जाए कि दहेज में कुछ कमी कर दें। वे इतने स्वार्थान्ध नहीं हैं कि इस अवसर पर कुछ बल खाने को तैयार न हो जाऍं, अगर वह तीन हजार में संतुष्ट हो जाएं तो पॉँच हजार में विवाह हो सकता है।
    उमा ने कामतानाथ से कहा—सुनते हैं भाई साहब, इसकी बातें।
    दयानाथ बोल उठे-तो इसमें आप लोगों का क्या नुकसान है? मुझे तो इस बात से खुशी हो रही है कि भला, हममे कोई तो त्याग करने योग्य है। इन्हें तत्काल रूपये की जरूरत नहीं है। सरकार से वजीफा पाते ही हैं। पास होने पर कहीं-न-कहीं जगह मिल जाएगी। हम लोगों की हालत तो ऐसी नहीं है।
    कामतानाथ ने दूरदर्शिता का परिचय दिया—नुकसान की एक ही कही। हममें से एक को कष्ट हो तो क्या और लोग बैठे देखेंगे? यह अभी लड़के हैं, इन्हें क्या मालूम, समय पर एक रूपया एक लाख का काम करता है। कौन जानता है, कल इन्हें विलायत जाकर पढ़ने के लिए सरकारी वजीफा मिल जाए या सिविल सर्विस में आ जाऍं। उस वक्त सफर की तैयारियों में चार-पॉँच हजार लग जाएँगे। तब किसके सामने हाथ फैलाते फिरेंगे? मैं यह नहीं चाहता कि दहेज के पीछे इनकी जिन्दगी नष्ट हो जाए।
    इस तर्क ने सीतानाथ को भी तोड़ लिया। सकुचाता हुआ बोला—हॉँ, यदि ऐसा हुआ तो बेशक मुझे रूपये की जरूरत होगी।
‘क्या ऐसा होना असंभव है?’
‘असभंव तो मैं नहीं समझता; लेकिन कठिन अवश्य है। वजीफे उन्हें मिलते हैं,  जिनके पास सिफारिशें होती हैं, मुझे कौन पूछता है।‘
    ‘कभी-कभी सिफारिशें धरी रह जाती हैं और बिना सिफारिश वाले बाजी मार ले जाते हैं।’
    ‘तो आप जैसा उचित समझें। मुझे यहॉँ तक मंजूर है कि चाहे मैं विलायत न जाऊँ; पर कुमुद अच्छे घर जाए।‘
    कामतानाथ ने निष्ठा—भाव से कहा—अच्छा घर दहेज देने ही से नहीं मिलता भैया! जैसा तुम्हारी भाभी ने कहा, यह नसीबों का खेल है। मैं तो चाहता हूँ कि मुरारीलाल को जवाब दे दिया जाए और कोई ऐसा घर खोजा जाए, जो थोड़े में राजी हो जाए। इस विवाह में मैं एक हजार से ज्यादा नहीं खर्च कर सकता। पंडित दीनदयाल कैसे हैं?
    उमा ने प्रसन्न होकर कहा—बहुत अच्छे। एम.ए., बी.ए. न सही, यजमानों से अच्छी आमदनी है।
    दयानाथ ने आपत्ति की—अम्मॉँ से भी पूछ तो लेना चाहिए।
कामतानाथ को इसकी कोई जरूरत न मालूम हुई। बोले-उनकी तो जैसे बुद्धि ही भ्रष्ट हो गई। वही पुराने युग की बातें! मुरारीलाल के नाम पर उधार खाए बैठी हैं। यह नहीं समझतीं कि वह जमाना नहीं रहा। उनको तो बस, कुमुद मुरारी पंडित के घर जाए, चाहे हम लोग तबाह हो जाऍं।
    उमा ने एक शंका उपस्थित की—अम्मॉँ अपने सब गहने कुमुद को दे देंगी, देख लीजिएगा।
    कामतानाथ का स्वार्थ नीति से विद्रोह न कर सका। बोले-गहनों पर उनका पूरा अधिकार है। यह उनका स्त्रीधन है। जिसे चाहें, दे सकती हैं।
उमा ने कहा—स्त्रीधन है तो क्या वह उसे लुटा देंगी। आखिर वह भी तो दादा ही की कमाई है।
‘किसी की कमाई हो। स्त्रीधन पर उनका पूरा अधिकार है!’
‘यह कानूनी गोरखधंधे हैं। बीस हजार में तो चार हिस्सेदार हों और दस हजार के गहने अम्मॉँ के पास रह जाऍं। देख लेना, इन्हीं के बल पर वह कुमुद का विवाह मुरारी पंडित के घर करेंगी।‘
उमानाथ इतनी बड़ी रकम को इतनी आसानी से नहीं छोड़ सकता। वह कपट-नीति में कुशल है। कोई कौशल रचकर माता से सारे गहने ले लेगा। उस वक्त तक कुमुद के विवाह की चर्चा करके फूलमती को भड़काना उचित नहीं। कामतानाथ ने सिर हिलाकर कहा—भाई, मैं इन चालों को पसंद नहीं करता।
उमानाथ ने खिसियाकर कहा—गहने दस हजार से कम के न होंगे।
कामता अविचलित स्वर में बोले—कितने ही के हों; मैं अनीति में हाथ नहीं डालना चाहता।
‘तो आप अलग बैठिए। हां, बीच में भांजी न मारिएगा।‘
‘मैं अलग रहूंगा।‘
‘और तुम सीता?’
‘अलग रहूंगा।‘
लेकिन जब दयानाथ से यही प्रश्न किया गया, तो वह उमानाथ से सहयोग करने को तैयार हो गया। दस हजार में ढ़ाई हजार तो उसके होंगे ही। इतनी बड़ी रकम के लिए यदि कुछ कौशल भी करना पड़े तो क्षम्य है।

----------


## Rajeev

3

फूलमती रात को भोजन करके लेटी थी कि उमा और दया उसके पास जा कर बैठ गए। दोनों ऐसा मुँह बनाए हुए थे, मानो कोई भरी विपत्ति आ पड़ी है। फूलमती ने सशंक होकर पूछा—तुम दोनों घबड़ाए हुए मालूम होते हो?
    उमा ने सिर खुजलाते हुए कहा—समाचार-पत्रों में लेख लिखना बड़े जोखिम का काम है अम्मा! कितना ही बचकर लिखो, लेकिन कहीं-न-कहीं पकड़ हो ही जाती है। दयानाथ ने एक लेख लिखा था। उस पर पॉँच हजार की जमानत मॉँगी गई है। अगर कल तक जमा न कर दी गई, तो गिरफ्तार हो जाऍंगे और दस साल की सजा ठुक जाएगी।
    फूलमती ने सिर पीटकर कहा—ऐसी बातें क्यों लिखते हो बेटा? जानते नहीं हो, आजकल हमारे अदिन आए हुए हैं। जमानत किसी तरह टल नहीं सकती?
    दयानाथ ने अपराधी—भाव से उत्तर दिया—मैंने तो अम्मा, ऐसी कोई बात नहीं लिखी थी; लेकिन किस्मत को क्या करूँ। हाकिम जिला इतना कड़ा है कि जरा भी रियायत नहीं करता। मैंने जितनी दौंड़-धूप हो सकती थी, वह सब कर ली।
    ‘तो तुमने कामता से रूपये का प्रबन्ध करने को नहीं कहा?’
    उमा ने मुँह बनाया—उनका स्वभाव तो तुम जानती हो अम्मा, उन्हें रूपये प्राणों से प्यारे हैं। इन्हें चाहे कालापानी ही हो जाए, वह एक पाई न देंगे।
    दयानाथ ने समर्थन किया—मैंने तो उनसे इसका जिक्र ही नहीं किया।
    फूलमती ने चारपाई से उठते हुए कहा—चलो, मैं कहती हूँ, देगा कैसे नहीं? रूपये इसी दिन के लिए होते हैं कि गाड़कर रखने के लिए?
    उमानाथ ने माता को रोककर कहा-नहीं अम्मा, उनसे कुछ न कहो। रूपये तो न देंगे, उल्टे और हाय-हाय मचाऍंगे। उनको अपनी नौकरी की खैरियत मनानी है, इन्हें घर में रहने भी न देंगे। अफ़सरों में जाकर खबर दे दें तो आश्चर्य नहीं।
    फूलमती ने लाचार होकर कहा—तो फिर जमानत का क्या प्रबन्ध करोगे? मेरे पास तो कुछ नहीं है। हॉँ, मेरे गहने हैं, इन्हें ले जाओ, कहीं गिरों रखकर जमानत दे दो। और आज से कान पकड़ो कि किसी पत्र में एक शब्द भी न लिखोगे।
    दयानाथ कानों पर हाथ रखकर बोला—यह तो नहीं हो सकता अम्मा, कि तुम्हारे जेवर लेकर मैं अपनी जान बचाऊँ। दस-पॉँच साल की कैद ही तो होगी, झेल लूँगा। यहीं बैठा-बैठा क्या कर रहा हूँ!
    फूलमती छाती पीटते हुए बोली—कैसी बातें मुँह से निकालते हो बेटा, मेरे जीते-जी तम्हें कौन गिरफ्तार कर सकता है! उसका मुँह झुलस दूंगी। गहने इसी दिन के लिए हैं या और किसी दिन के लिए! जब तुम्हीं न रहोगे, तो गहने लेकर क्या आग में झोकूँगीं!
    उसने पिटारी लाकर उसके सामने रख दी।
    दया ने उमा की ओर जैसे फरियाद की ऑंखों से देखा और बोला—आपकी क्या राय है भाई साहब? इसी मारे मैं कहता था, अम्मा को बताने की जरूरत नहीं। जेल ही तो हो जाती या और कुछ?
    उमा ने जैसे सिफारिश करते हुए कहा—यह कैसे हो सकता था कि इतनी बड़ी वारदात हो जाती और अम्मा को खबर न होती। मुझसे यह नहीं हो सकता था कि सुनकर पेट में डाल लेता; मगर अब करना क्या चाहिए, यह मैं खुद निर्णय नहीं कर सकता। न तो यही अच्छा लगता है कि तुम जेल जाओ और न यही अच्छा लगता है कि अम्मॉँ के गहने गिरों रखे जाऍं।
    फूलमती ने व्यथित कंठ से पूछा—क्या तुम समझते हो, मुझे गहने तुमसे ज्यादा प्यारे हैं? मैं तो प्राण तक तुम्हारे ऊपर न्योछावर कर दूँ, गहनों की बिसात ही क्या है।
    दया ने दृढ़ता से कहा—अम्मा, तुम्हारे गहने तो न लूँगा, चाहे मुझ पर कुछ ही क्यों न आ पड़े। जब आज तक तुम्हारी कुछ सेवा न कर सका, तो किस मुँह से तुम्हारे गहने उठा ले जाऊँ? मुझ जैसे कपूत को तो तुम्हारी कोख से जन्म ही न लेना चाहिए था। सदा तुम्हें कष्ट ही देता रहा।
    फूलमती ने भी उतनी ही दृढ़ता से कहा-अगर यों न लोगे, तो मैं खुद जाकर इन्हें गिरों रख दूँगी और खुद हाकिम जिला के पास जाकर जमानत जमा कर आऊँगी; अगर इच्छा हो तो यह परीक्षा भी ले लो। ऑंखें बंद हो जाने के बाद क्या होगा, भगवान् जानें, लेकिन जब तक जीती हूँ तुम्हारी ओर कोई तिरछी आंखों से देख नहीं सकता।
    उमानाथ ने मानो माता पर एहसान रखकर कहा—अब तो तुम्हारे लिए कोई रास्ता नहीं रहा दयानाथ। क्या हरज है, ले लो; मगर याद रखो, ज्यों ही हाथ में रूपये आ जाऍं, गहने छुड़ाने पड़ेंगे। सच कहते हैं, मातृत्व दीर्घ तपस्या है। माता के सिवाय इतना स्नेह और कौन कर सकता है? हम बड़े अभागे हैं कि माता के प्रति जितनी श्रद्घा रखनी चाहिए, उसका शतांश भी नहीं रखते।
    दोनों ने जैसे बड़े धर्मसंकट में पड़कर गहनों की पिटारी सँभाली और चलते बने। माता वात्सल्य-भरी ऑंखों से उनकी ओर देख रही थी और उसकी संपूर्ण आत्मा का आशीर्वाद जैसे उन्हें अपनी गोद में समेट लेने के लिए व्याकुल हो रहा था। आज कई महीने के बाद उसके भग्न मातृ-हृदय को अपना सर्वस्व अर्पण करके जैसे आनन्द की विभूति मिली। उसकी स्वामिनी कल्पना इसी त्याग के लिए, इसी आत्मसमर्पण के लिए जैसे कोई मार्ग ढूँढ़ती रहती थी। अधिकार या लोभ या ममता की वहॉँ गँध तक न थी। त्याग ही उसका आनन्द और त्याग ही उसका अधिकार है। आज अपना खोया हुआ अधिकार पाकर अपनी सिरजी हुई प्रतिमा पर अपने
प्राणों की भेंट करके वह निहाल हो गई।

----------


## Rajeev

4

तीन महीने और गुजर गये। मॉँ के गहनों पर हाथ साफ करके चारों भाई उसकी दिलजोई करने लगे थे। अपनी स्त्रियों को भी समझाते थे कि उसका दिल न दुखाऍं। अगर थोड़े-से शिष्टाचार से उसकी आत्मा को शांति मिलती है, तो इसमें क्या हानि है। चारों करते अपने मन की, पर माता से सलाह ले लेते या ऐसा जाल फैलाते कि वह सरला उनकी बातों में आ जाती और हरेक काम में सहमत हो जाती। बाग को बेचना उसे बहुत बुरा लगता था; लेकिन चारों ने ऐसी माया रची कि वह उसे बेचते पर राजी हो गई, किन्तु कुमुद के विवाह के विषय में मतैक्य न हो सका। मॉँ पं. पुरारीलाल पर जमी हुई थी, लड़के दीनदयाल पर अड़े हुए थे। एक दिन आपस में कलह हो गई।
    फूलमती ने कहा—मॉँ-बाप की कमाई में बेटी का हिस्सा भी है। तुम्हें सोलह हजार का एक बाग मिला, पच्चीस हजार का एक मकान। बीस हजार नकद में क्या पॉँच हजार भी कुमुद का हिस्सा नहीं है?
    कामता ने नम्रता से कहा—अम्मॉँ, कुमुद आपकी लड़की है, तो हमारी बहन है। आप दो-चार साल में प्रस्थान कर जाऍंगी; पर हमार और उसका बहुत दिनों तक सम्बन्ध रहेगा। तब हम यथाशक्ति कोई ऐसी बात न करेंगे, जिससे उसका अमंगल हो; लेकिन हिस्से की बात कहती हो, तो कुमुद का हिस्सा कुछ नहीं। दादा जीवित थे, तब और बात थी। वह उसके विवाह में जितना चाहते, खर्च करते। कोई उनका हाथ न पकड़ सकता था; लेकिन अब तो हमें एक-एक पैसे की किफायत करनी पड़ेगी। जो काम हजार में हो जाए, उसके लिए पॉँच हजार खर्च करना कहॉँ की बुद्धिमानी है?
    उमानाथ से सुधारा—पॉँच हजार क्यों, दस हजार कहिए।
    कामता ने भवें सिकोड़कर कहा—नहीं, मैं पाँच हजार ही कहूँगा; एक विवाह में पॉँच हजार खर्च करने की हमारी हैसियत नहीं है।
    फूलमती ने जिद पकड़कर कहा—विवाह तो मुरारीलाल के पुत्र से ही होगा, पॉँच हजार खर्च हो, चाहे दस हजार। मेरे पति की कमाई है। मैंने मर-मरकर जोड़ा है। अपनी इच्छा से खर्च करूँगी। तुम्हीं ने मेरी कोख से नहीं जन्म लिया है। कुमुद भी उसी कोख से आयी है। मेरी ऑंखों में तुम सब बराबर हो। मैं किसी से कुछ मॉँगती नहीं। तुम बैठे तमाशा देखो, मैं सब—कुछ कर लूँगी। बीस हजार में पॉँच हजार कुमुद का है।
कामतानाथ को अब कड़वे सत्य की शरण लेने के सिवा और मार्ग न रहा। बोला-अम्मा, तुम बरबस बात बढ़ाती हो। जिन रूपयों को तुम अपना समझती हो, वह तुम्हारे नहीं हैं; तुम हमारी अनुमति के बिना उनमें से कुछ नहीं खर्च कर सकती।
    फूलमती को जैसे सर्प ने डस लिया—क्या कहा! फिर तो कहना! मैं अपने ही संचे रूपये अपनी इच्छा से नहीं खर्च कर सकती?
    ‘वह रूपये तुम्हारे नहीं रहे, हमारे हो गए।‘
    ‘तुम्हारे होंगे; लेकिन मेरे मरने के पीछे।‘
    ‘नहीं, दादा के मरते ही हमारे हो गए!’
    उमानाथ ने बेहयाई से कहा—अम्मा, कानून—कायदा तो जानतीं नहीं, नाहक उछलती हैं।
    फूलमती क्रोध—विहृल रोकर बोली—भाड़ में जाए तुम्हारा कानून। मैं ऐसे कानून को नहीं जानती। तुम्हारे दादा ऐसे कोई धन्नासेठ नहीं थे। मैंने ही पेट और तन काटकर यह गृहस्थी जोड़ी है, नहीं आज बैठने की छॉँह न मिलती! मेरे जीते-जी तुम मेरे रूपये नहीं छू सकते। मैंने तीन भाइयों के विवाह में दस-दस हजार खर्च किए हैं। वही मैं कुमुद के विवाह में भी खर्च करूँगी।
    कामतानाथ भी गर्म पड़ा—आपको कुछ भी खर्च करने का अधिकार नहीं है।
    उमानाथ ने बड़े भाई को डॉँटा—आप खामख्वाह अम्मॉँ के मुँह लगते हैं भाई साहब! मुरारीलाल को पत्र लिख दीजिए कि तुम्हारे यहॉँ कुमुद का विवाह न होगा। बस, छुट्टी हुई। कायदा-कानून तो जानतीं नहीं, व्यर्थ की बहस करती हैं।
    फूलमती ने संयमित स्वर में कही—अच्छा, क्या कानून है, जरा मैं भी सुनूँ।
    उमा ने निरीह भाव से कहा—कानून यही है कि बाप के मरने के बाद जायदाद बेटों की हो जाती है। मॉँ का हक केवल रोटी-कपड़े का है।
    फूलमती ने तड़पकर पूछा— किसने यह कानून बनाया है?
    उमा शांत स्थिर स्वर में बोला—हमारे ऋषियों ने, महाराज मनु ने, और किसने?
    फूलमती एक क्षण अवाक् रहकर आहत कंठ से बोली—तो इस घर में मैं तुम्हारे टुकड़ों पर पड़ी हुई हूँ?
    उमानाथ ने न्यायाधीश की निर्ममता से कहा—तुम जैसा समझो।
    फूलमती की संपूर्ण आत्मा मानो इस वज्रपात से चीत्कार करने लगी। उसके मुख से जलती हुई चिगांरियों की भॉँति यह शब्द निकल पड़े—मैंने घर बनवाया, मैंने संपत्ति जोड़ी, मैंने तुम्हें जन्म दिया, पाला और आज मैं इस घर में गैर हूँ? मनु का यही कानून है? और तुम उसी कानून पर चलना चाहते हो? अच्छी बात है। अपना घर-द्वार लो। मुझे तुम्हारी आश्रिता बनकर रहता स्वीकार नहीं। इससे कहीं अच्छा है कि मर जाऊँ। वाह रे अंधेर! मैंने पेड़ लगाया और मैं ही उसकी छॉँह में खड़ी हो सकती; अगर यही कानून है, तो इसमें आग लग जाए।
    चारों युवक पर माता के इस क्रोध और आंतक का कोई असर न हुआ। कानून का फौलादी कवच उनकी रक्षा कर रहा था। इन कॉँटों का उन पर क्या असर हो सकता था?
    जरा देर में फूलमती उठकर चली गयी। आज जीवन में पहली बार उसका वात्सल्य मग्न मातृत्व अभिशाप बनकर उसे धिक्कारने लगा। जिस मातृत्व को उसने जीवन की विभूति समझा था, जिसके चरणों पर वह सदैव अपनी समस्त अभिलाषाओं और कामनाओं को अर्पित करके अपने को धन्य मानती थी, वही मातृत्व आज उसे अग्निकुंड-सा जान पड़ा, जिसमें उसका जीवन जलकर भस्म हो गया।
    संध्या हो गई थी। द्वार पर नीम का वृक्ष सिर झुकाए, निस्तब्ध खड़ा था, मानो संसार की गति पर क्षुब्ध हो रहा हो। अस्ताचल की ओर प्रकाश और जीवन का देवता फूलवती के मातृत्व ही की भॉँति अपनी चिता में जल रहा था।

----------


## Rajeev

5

फूलमती अपने कमरे में जाकर लेटी, तो उसे मालूम हुआ, उसकी कमर टूट गई है। पति के मरते ही अपने पेट के लड़के उसके शत्रु हो जायेंगे, उसको स्वप्न में भी अनुमान न था। जिन लड़कों को उसने अपना हृदय-रक्त पिला-पिलाकर पाला, वही आज उसके हृदय पर यों आघात कर रहे हैं! अब वह घर उसे कॉँटों की सेज हो रहा था। जहॉँ उसकी कुछ कद्र नहीं, कुछ गिनती नहीं, वहॉँ अनाथों की भांति पड़ी रोटियॉँ खाए, यह उसकी अभिमानी प्रकृति के लिए असह्य था।
    पर उपाय ही क्या था? वह लड़कों से अलग होकर रहे भी तो नाक किसकी कटेगी! संसार उसे थूके तो क्या, और लड़कों को थूके तो क्या; बदमानी तो उसी की है। दुनिया यही तो कहेगी कि चार जवान बेटों के होते बुढ़िया अलग पड़ी हुई मजूरी करके पेट पाल रही है! जिन्हें उसने हमेशा नीच समझा, वही उस पर हँसेंगे। नहीं, वह अपमान इस अनादर से कहीं ज्यादा हृदयविदारक था। अब अपना और घर का परदा ढका रखने में ही कुशल है। हाँ, अब उसे अपने को नई परिस्थितियों के अनुकूल बनाना पड़ेगा। समय बदल गया है। अब तक स्वामिनी बनकर रही, अब लौंडी बनकर रहना पड़ेगा। ईश्वर की यही इच्छा है। अपने बेटों की बातें और लातें गैरों ककी बातों और लातों की अपेक्षा फिर भी गनीमत हैं।
वह बड़ी देर तक मुँह ढॉँपे अपनी दशा पर रोती रही। सारी रात इसी आत्म-वेदना में कट गई। शरद् का प्रभाव डरता-डरता उषा की गोद से निकला, जैसे कोई कैदी छिपकर जेल से भाग आया हो। फूलमती अपने नियम के विरूद्ध आज लड़के ही उठी, रात-भर मे उसका मानसिक परिवर्तन हो चुका था। सारा घर सो रहा था और वह आंगन में झाडू लगा रही थी। रात-भर ओस में भीगी हुई उसकी पक्की जमीन उसके नंगे पैरों में कॉँटों की तरह चुभ रही थी। पंडितजी उसे कभी इतने सवेरे उठने न देते थे। शीत उसके लिए बहुत हानिकारक था। पर अब वह दिन नहीं रहे। प्रकृति उस को भी समय के साथ बदल देने का प्रयत्न कर रही थी। झाडू से फुरसत पाकर उसने आग जलायी और चावल-दाल की कंकड़ियॉँ चुनने लगी। कुछ देर में लड़के जागे। बहुऍं उठीं। सभों ने बुढ़िया को सर्दी से सिकुड़े हुए काम करते देखा; पर किसी ने यह न कहा कि अम्मॉँ, क्यों हलकान होती हो? शायद सब-के-सब बुढ़िया के इस मान-मर्दन पर प्रसन्न थे।
    आज से फूलमती का यही नियम हो गया कि जी तोड़कर घर का काम करना और अंतरंग नीति से अलग रहना। उसके मुख पर जो एक आत्मगौरव झलकता रहता था, उसकी जगह अब गहरी वेदना छायी हुई नजर आती थी। जहां बिजली जलती थी, वहां अब तेल का दिया टिमटिमा रहा था, जिसे बुझा देने के लिए हवा का एक हलका-सा झोंका काफी है।
    मुरारीलाल को इनकारी-पत्र लिखने की बात पक्की हो चुकी थी। दूसरे दिन पत्र लिख दिया गया। दीनदयाल से कुमुद का विवाह निश्चित हो गया। दीनदयाल की उम्र चालीस से कुछ अधिक थी, मर्यादा में भी कुछ हेठे थे, पर रोटी-दाल से खुश थे। बिना किसी ठहराव के विवाह करने पर राजी हो गए। तिथि नियत हुई, बारात आयी, विवाह हुआ और कुमुद बिदा कर दी गई फूलमती के दिल पर क्या गुजर रही थी, इसे कौन जान सकता है; पर चारों भाई बहुत प्रसन्न थे, मानो उनके हृदय का कॉँटा निकल गया हो। ऊँचे कुल की कन्या, मुँह कैसे खोलती? भाग्य में सुख भोगना लिखा होगा, सुख भोगेगी; दुख भोगना लिखा होगा, दुख झेलेगी। हरि-इच्छा बेकसों का अंतिम अवलम्ब है। घरवालों ने जिससे विवाह कर दिया, उसमें हजार ऐब हों, तो भी वह उसका उपास्य, उसका स्वामी है। प्रतिरोध उसकी कल्पना से परे था।
    फूलमती ने किसी काम मे दखल न दिया। कुमुद को क्या दिया गया, मेहमानों का कैसा सत्कार किया गया, किसके यहॉँ से नेवते में क्या आया, किसी बात से भी उसे सरोकार न था। उससे कोई सलाह भी ली गई तो यही-बेटा, तुम लोग जो करते हो, अच्छा ही करते हो। मुझसे क्या पूछते हो!
    जब कुमुद के लिए द्वार पर डोली आ गई और कुमुद मॉँ के गले लिपटकर रोने लगी, तो वह बेटी को अपनी कोठरी में ले गयी और जो कुछ सौ पचास रूपये और दो-चार मामूली गहने उसके पास बच रहे थे, बेटी की अंचल में डालकर बोली—बेटी, मेरी तो मन की मन में रह गई, नहीं तो क्या आज तुम्हारा विवाह इस तरह होता और तुम इस तरह विदा की जातीं!
    आज तक फूलमती ने अपने गहनों की बात किसी से न कही थी। लड़कों ने उसके साथ जो कपट-व्यवहार किया था, इसे चाहे अब तक न समझी हो, लेकिन इतना जानती थी कि गहने फिर न मिलेंगे और मनोमालिन्य बढ़ने के सिवा कुछ हाथ न लगेगा; लेकिन इस अवसर पर उसे अपनी सफाई देने की जरूरत मालूम हुई। कुमुद यह भाव मन मे लेकर जाए कि अम्मां ने अपने गहने बहुओं के लिए रख छोड़े, इसे वह किसी तरह न सह सकती थी, इसलिए वह उसे अपनी कोठरी में ले गयी थी। लेकिन कुमुद को पहले ही इस कौशल की टोह मिल चुकी थी; उसने गहने और रूपये ऑंचल से निकालकर माता के चरणों में रख दिए और बोली-अम्मा, मेरे लिए तुम्हारा आशीर्वाद लाखों रूपयों के बराबर है। तुम इन चीजों को अपने पास रखो। न जाने अभी तुम्हें किन विपत्तियों को सामना करना पड़े।
    फूलमती कुछ कहना ही चाहती थी कि उमानाथ ने आकर कहा—क्या कर रही है कुमुद? चल, जल्दी कर। साइत टली जाती है। वह लोग हाय-हाय कर रहे हैं, फिर तो दो-चार महीने में आएगी ही, जो कुछ लेना-देना हो, ले लेना।
    फूलमती के घाव पर जैसे मानो नमक पड़ गया। बोली-मेरे पास अब क्या है भैया,  जो इसे मैं दूगी? जाओ बेटी, भगवान् तुम्हारा सोहाग अमर करें।
कुमुद विदा हो गई। फूलमती पछाड़ गिर पड़ी। जीवन की लालसा नष्ट हो गई।

----------


## Rajeev

6

एक साल बीत गया।
फूलमती का कमरा घर में सब कमरों से बड़ा और हवादार था। कई महीनों से उसने बड़ी बहू के लिए खाली कर दिया था और खुद एक छोटी-सी कोठरी में रहने लगी, जैसे कोई भिखारिन हो। बेटों और बहुओं से अब उसे जरा भी स्नेह न था, वह अब घर की लौंडी थी। घर के किसी प्राणी, किसी वस्तु, किसी प्रसंग से उसे प्रयोजन न था। वह केवल इसलिए जीती थी कि मौत न आती थी। सुख या दु:ख का अब उसे लेशमात्र भी ज्ञान न था।
उमानाथ का औषधालय खुला, मित्रों की दावत हुई, नाच-तमाशा हुआ। दयानाथ का प्रेस खुला, फिर जलसा हुआ। सीतानाथ को वजीफा मिला और विलायत गया, फिर उत्सव हुआ। कामतानाथ के बड़े लड़के का यज्ञोपवीत संस्कार हुआ, फिर धूम-धाम हुई; लेकिन फूलमती के मुख पर आनंद की छाया तक न आई! कामताप्रसाद टाइफाइड में महीने-भर बीमार रहा और मरकर उठा। दयानाथ ने अबकी अपने पत्र का प्रचार बढ़ाने के लिए वास्तव में एक आपत्तिजनक लेख लिखा और छ: महीने की सजा पायी। उमानाथ ने एक फौजदारी के मामले में रिश्वत लेकर गलत रिपोर्ट लिखी और उसकी सनद छीन ली गई; पर फूलमती के चेहरे पर रंज की परछाईं तक न पड़ी। उसके जीवन में अब कोई आशा, कोई दिलचस्पी, कोई चिन्ता न थी। बस, पशुओं की तरह काम करना और खाना, यही उसकी जिन्दगी के दो काम थे। जानवर मारने से काम करता है; पर खाता है मन से। फूलमती बेकहे काम करती थी; पर खाती थी विष के कौर की तरह। महीनों सिर में तेल न पड़ता, महीनों कपड़े न धुलते, कुछ परवाह नहीं। चेतनाशून्य हो गई थी।
    सावन की झड़ी लगी हुई थी। मलेरिया फैल रहा था। आकाश में मटियाले बादल थे, जमीन पर मटियाला पानी। आर्द्र वायु शीत-ज्वर और श्वास का वितरणा करती फिरती थी। घर की महरी बीमार पड़ गई। फूलमती ने घर के सारे बरतन मॉँजे, पानी में भीग-भीगकर सारा काम किया। फिर आग जलायी और चूल्हे पर पतीलियॉँ चढ़ा दीं। लड़कों को समय पर भोजन मिलना चाहिए। सहसा उसे याद आया, कामतानाथ नल का पानी नहीं पीते। उसी वर्षा में गंगाजल लाने चली।
    कामतानाथ ने पलंग पर लेटे-लेटे कहा-रहने दो अम्मा, मैं पानी भर लाऊँगा, आज महरी खूब बैठ रही।
    फूलमती ने मटियाले आकाश की ओर देखकर कहा—तुम भीग जाओगे बेटा, सर्दी हो जायगी।
    कामतानाथ बोले—तुम भी तो भीग रही हो। कहीं बीमार न पड़ जाओ।
    फूलमती निर्मम भाव से बोली—मैं बीमार न पडूँगी। मुझे भगवान् ने अमर कर दिया है।
    उमानाथ भी वहीं बैठा हुआ था। उसके औषधालय में कुछ आमदनी न होती थी, इसलिए बहुत चिन्तित था। भाई-भवाज की मुँहदेखी करता रहता था। बोला—जाने भी दो भैया! बहुत दिनों बहुओं पर राज कर चुकी है, उसका प्रायश्चित्त तो करने दो।
    गंगा बढ़ी हुई थी, जैसे समुद्र हो। क्षितिज के सामने के कूल से मिला हुआ था। किनारों के वृक्षों की केवल फुनगियॉँ  पानी के ऊपर रह गई थीं। घाट ऊपर तक पानी में डूब गए थे। फूलमती कलसा लिये नीचे उतरी, पानी भरा और ऊपर जा रही थी कि पॉँव फिसला। सँभल न सकी। पानी में गिर पड़ी। पल-भर हाथ-पाँव चलाये, फिर लहरें उसे नीचे खींच ले गईं। किनारे पर दो-चार पंडे चिल्लाए-‘अरे दौड़ो, बुढ़िया डूबी जाती है।’ दो-चार आदमी दौड़े भी लेकिन फूलमती लहरों में समा गई थी, उन बल खाती हुई लहरों में, जिन्हें देखकर ही हृदय कॉँप उठता था।
    एक ने पूछा—यह कौन बुढ़िया थी?
    ‘अरे, वही पंडित अयोध्यानाथ की विधवा है।‘
    ‘अयोध्यानाथ तो बड़े आदमी थे?’
    ‘हॉँ थे तो, पर इसके भाग्य में ठोकर खाना लिखा था।‘
    ‘उनके तो कई लड़के बड़े-बड़े हैं और सब कमाते हैं?’
    ‘हॉँ, सब हैं भाई; मगर भाग्य भी तो कोई वस्तु है!’

----------


## Rajeev

बड़े भाई साहब

मेरे भाई साहब मुझसे पॉँच साल बडे थे, लेकिन तीन दरजे आगे। उन्*होने भी उसी उम्र में पढना शुरू किया था जब मैने शुरू किया; लेकिन तालीम जैसे महत्*व के मामले में वह जल्*दीबाजी से काम लेना पसंद न करते थे। इस भवन कि बुनियाद खूब मजबूत डालना चाहते थे जिस पर आलीशान महल बन सके। एक साल का काम दो साल में करते थे। कभी-कभी तीन साल भी लग जाते थे। बुनियाद ही पुख्*ता न हो, तो मकान कैसे पाएदार बने।
मैं छोटा था, वह बडे थे। मेरी उम्र नौ साल कि,वह चौदह साल *के थे।  उन्*हें मेरी तम्*बीह और निगरानी का पूरा जन्*मसिद्ध अधिकार था। और मेरी शालीनता इसी में थी कि उनके हुक्*म को कानून समझूँ।
वह स्*वभाव से बडे अघ्*ययनशील थे। हरदम किताब खोले बैठे रहते और शायद दिमाग को आराम देने के लिए कभी कापी पर, कभी किताब के हाशियों पर चिडियों, कुत्*तों, बल्लियो की तस्*वीरें बनाया करते थें। कभी-कभी एक ही नाम या शब्*द या वाक्*य दस-बीस बार लिख डालते। कभी एक शेर को बार-बार सुन्*दर अक्षर से नकल करते। कभी ऐसी शब्*द-रचना करते, जिसमें न कोई अर्थ होता, न कोई सामंजस्*य! मसलन एक बार उनकी कापी पर मैने यह इबारत देखी-स्*पेशल, अमीना, भाइयों-भाइयों, दर-असल, भाई-भाई, राघेश्*याम, श्रीयुत राघेश्*याम, एक घंटे तक—इसके बाद एक आदमी का चेहरा बना हुआ था। मैंने चेष्*टा की* कि इस पहेली का कोई अर्थ निकालूँ; लेकिन असफल  रहा और उसने पूछने का साहस न हुआ। वह नवी जमात में थे, मैं पाँचवी में। उनकि रचनाओ को समझना मेरे लिए छोटा मुंह बडी बात थी।
मेरा जी पढने में बिलकुल न लगता था।  एक घंटा भी किताब लेकर बैठना पहाड़ था। मौका पाते ही होस्*टल से निकलकर मैदान में आ जाता और कभी  कंकरियां उछालता, कभी कागज कि तितलियाँ उडाता, और कहीं कोई साथी *मिल गया तो पूछना ही क्*या कभी चारदीवारी पर चढकर नीचे कूद रहे है, कभी फाटक पर वार, उसे आगे-पीछे चलाते हुए मोटरकार का आनंद उठा रहे है।  लेकिन कमरे में आते ही भाई साहब का रौद्र रूप देखकर प्राण सूख जाते। उनका पहला सवाल होता-‘कहां थें?‘ हमेशा यही सवाल, इसी घ्*वनि में पूछा जाता था और इसका जवाब मेरे पास केवल मौन था। न जाने मुंह से यह बात क्*यों न निकलती कि जरा बाहर खेल रहा था। मेरा मौन कह देता था कि मुझे अपना अपराध स्*वीकार है और भाई साहब के लिए इसके सिवा और कोई इलाज न था कि रोष से मिले हुए शब्*दों में मेरा सत्*कार करें।
‘इस तरह अंग्रेजी पढोगे, तो जिन्*दगी-भर पढते रहोगे और एक हर्फ न आएगा।  अँगरेजी पढना कोई हंसी-खेल नही है कि जो चाहे पढ ले, नही, ऐरा-गैरा नत्*थू-खैरा सभी अंगरेजी कि विद्धान हो जाते। यहां रात-दिन आंखे फोडनी पडती है और खून जलाना पडता है, जब कही यह विधा आती है। और आती क्*या है, हां, कहने को आ जाती है। बडे-बडे विद्धान भी शुद्ध  अंगरेजी नही लिख सकते, बोलना तो दुर रहा। और मैं कहता हूं, तुम कितने घोंघा हो कि मुझे देखकर भी सबक नही लेते। मैं कितनी मेहनत  करता हूं, तुम अपनी आंखो देखते हो, अगर नही देखते, जो यह तुम्*हारी आंखो का कसूर है, तुम्*हारी बुद्धि का कसूर है। इतने मेले-तमाशे होते है, मुझे तुमने कभी देखने जाते देखा है, रोज ही क्रिकेट और हाकी मैच होते हैं। मैं पास  नही फटकता। हमेशा पढता रहा हूं, उस पर भी एक-एक दरजे में दो-दो, तीन-तीन साल पडा रहता हूं फिर तुम कैसे आशा करते हो कि तुम यों खेल-कुद में वक्*त गंवाकर पास हो जाओगे? मुझे तो दो-ही-तीन साल लगते हैं, तुम उम्र-भर इसी दरजे में पडे सडते रहोगे। अगर तुम्*हे इस तरह उम्र गंवानी है, तो बंहतर है, घर चले जाओ और मजे से गुल्*ली-डंडा खेलो। दादा की गाढी कमाई के रूपये क्*यो बरबाद करते हो?’
मैं यह लताड़ सुनकर आंसू बहाने लगता। जवाब ही क्*या था।  अपराध तो मैंने किया, लताड कौन सहे? भाई साहब उपदेश कि कला में निपुण थे। ऐसी-ऐसी लगती बातें कहते, ऐसे-ऐसे सूक्*ति-बाण चलाते कि मेरे जिगर के टुकडे-टुकडे हो जाते और हिम्*मत छूट जाती। इस तरह जान तोडकर मेहनत करने कि शक्*ति मैं अपने में न पाता था और उस निराशा मे जरा देर के लिए मैं सोचने लगता-क्*यों न घर चला जाऊँ। जो काम मेरे बूते के बाहर है, उसमे हाथ डालकर क्*यो अपनी जिन्*दगी खराब करूं। मुझे अपना मूर्ख रहना मंजूर था; लेकिन उतनी मेहनत से मुझे तो चक्*कर आ जाता था। लेकिन घंटे–दो घंटे बाद निराशा के बादल फट जाते और मैं इरादा करता कि आगे से खूब जी लगाकर पढूंगा। चटपट एक टाइम-टेबिल बना डालता। बिना पहले से नक्*शा बनाए, बिना कोई स्*किम तैयार किए काम कैसे शुरूं करूं? टाइम-टेबिल में, खेल-कूद कि मद बिलकुल उड जाती। प्रात:काल उठना, छ: बजे मुंह-हाथ धो, नाश्*ता कर पढने बैठ जाना। छ: से आठ तक अंग्रेजी, आठ से नौ तक हिसाब, नौ से साढे नौ तक इतिहास, *फिर भोजन और स्*कूल। साढे तीन बजे स्*कूल से वापस होकर आधा घंण्*टा आराम, चार से पांच तक भूगोल, पांच से छ: तक ग्रामर, आघा घंटा होस्*टल के सामने टहलना, साढे छ: से सात तक अंग्रेजी कम्*पोजीशन, फिर भोजन करके आठ से नौ तक अनुवाद, नौ से दस तक हिन्*दी, दस से ग्*यारह तक विविध विषय, फिर विश्राम।
मगर टाइम-टेबिल बना लेना एक बात है, उस पर अमल करना दूसरी बात। पहले ही दिन से उसकी अवहेलना शुरू हो जाती। मैदान की वह सुखद हरियाली, हवा के वह हलके-हलके झोके, फुटबाल की उछल-कूद, कबड्डी के वह दांव-घात, वाली-बाल की वह तेजी और फुरती मुझे अज्ञात और अनिर्वाय रूप से खीच ले जाती और वहां जाते ही मैं सब कुछ भूल जाता। वह जान-लेवा टाइम-टेबिल, वह आंखफोड पुस्*तके किसी कि याद न रहती, और फिर भाई साहब को नसीहत और फजीहत का अवसर मिल जाता। मैं उनके साये से भागता, उनकी आंखो से दूर रहने कि चेष्*टा करता। कमरे मे इस तरह दबे पांव आता कि उन्*हे खबर न हो। उनकि नजर मेरी ओर उठी और मेरे प्राण निकले। हमेशा सिर पर नंगी तलवार-सी लटकती मालूम होती। फिर भी जैसे मौत और विपत्*ति के बीच मे भी आदमी मोह और माया के बंधन में जकडा रहता है, मैं फटकार और घुडकियां खाकर भी खेल-कूद का तिरस्*कार न कर सकता।

----------


## Rajeev

2

सालाना इम्*तहान हुआ। भाई साहब फेल हो गए, मैं पास हो गया और दरजे में प्रथम आया। मेरे और उनके बीच केवल दो साल का अन्*तर रह गया।  जी में आया, भाई साहब को आडें हाथो लूँ—आपकी वह घोर तपस्*या कहाँ गई? मुझे देखिए, मजे से खेलता भी रहा और दरजे में अव्*वल भी हूं। लेकिन वह इतने दु:खी और उदास थे कि मुझे उनसे दिल्*ली हमदर्दी हुई और उनके घाव पर नमक छिडकने का विचार ही लज्*जास्*पद जान पडा। हां, अब मुझे अपने ऊपर कुछ अभिमान हुआ और आत्*माभिमान भी बढा भाई साहब का वहरोब मुझ पर न रहा। आजादी से खेल–कूद में शरीक होने लगा। दिल मजबूत था। अगर उन्*होने फिर मेरी फजीहत की, तो साफ कह दूँगा—आपने अपना खून जलाकर कौन-सा तीर मार लिया। मैं तो खेलते-कूदते दरजे में अव्*वल आ गया। जबावसेयह हेकडी जताने कासाहस न होने पर भी मेरे रंग-ढंग से साफ जाहिर होता था कि भाई साहब का वह आतंक अब मुझ पर नहीं है। भाई साहब ने इसे भाँप लिया-उनकी ससहसत बुद्धि बडी तीव्र थी और एक दिन जब मै भोर का सारा समय गुल्*ली-डंडे कि भेंट करके ठीक भोजन के समय लौटा, तो भाई साइब ने मानो तलवार खीच ली और मुझ पर टूट पडे-देखता हूं, इस साल पास हो गए और दरजे में अव्*वल आ गए, तो तुम्*हे दिमाग हो गया है; मगर भाईजान, घमंड तो बडे-बडे का नही रहा, तुम्*हारी क्*या हस्*ती है, इतिहास में रावण का हाल तो पढ़ा ही होगा। उसके चरित्र से तुमने कौन-सा उपदेश लिया? या यो ही पढ गए? महज इम्*तहान पास कर लेना कोई चीज नही, असल चीज है बुद्धि का विकास। जो कुछ पढो, उसका अभिप्राय समझो। रावण भूमंडल का स्*वामी था। ऐसे राजो को चक्रवर्ती कहते है। आजकल अंगरेजो के राज्*य का विस्*तार बहुत बढा हुआ है, पर इन्*हे चक्रवर्ती नहीं कह सकते। संसार में अनेको राष्*ट़्र अँगरेजों का आधिपत्*य स्*वीकार नहीं करते। बिलकुल स्*वाधीन हैं। रावण चक्रवर्ती राजा था। संसार के सभी महीप उसे कर देते थे। बडे-बडे देवता उसकी गुलामी करते थे। आग और पानी के देवता भी उसके दास थे; मगर उसका अंत क्*या हुआ, घमंड ने उसका नाम-निशान तक मिटा दिया, कोई उसे एक चिल्*लू पानी देनेवाला भी न बचा। आदमी जो कुकर्म चाहे करें; पर अभिमान न करे, इतराए नही। अभिमान किया और दीन-दुनिया से गया।
शैतान का हाल भी पढा ही होगा। उसे यह अनुमान हुआ था कि ईश्*वर का उससे बढकर सच्*चा भक्*त कोई है ही नहीं। अन्*त में यह हुआ कि स्*वर्ग से नरक में ढकेल दिया गया। शाहेरूम ने भी एक बार अहंकार किया था। भीख मांग-मांगकर मर गया। तुमने तो अभी केवल एक दरजा पास किया है और अभी से तुम्*हारा सिर फिर* गया, तब तो तुम आगे बढ चुके। यह समझ लो कि तुम अपनी मेहनत से नही पास हुए, अन्*धे के हाथ बटेर लग गई। मगर बटेर केवल एक बार हाथ लग सकती है, बार-बार नहीं। कभी-कभी गुल्*ली-डंडे में भी अंधा चोट निशाना पड़ जाता है। उससे कोई सफल खिलाड़ी नहीं हो जाता। सफल खिलाड़ी वह है, जिसका कोई निशान खाली न जाए।
मेरे फेल होने पर न जाओ। मेरे दरजे में आओगे, तो दाँतो पसीना आयगा। जब अलजबरा और जामेंट्री के लोहे के चने चबाने पड़ेंगे और इंगलिस्*तान का इतिहास पढ़ना पड़ेंगा! बादशाहों के नाम याद रखना आसान नहीं। आठ-आठ हेनरी को गुजरे है कौन-सा कांड किस हेनरी के समय हुआ, क्*या यह याद कर लेना आसान समझते हो? हेनरी सातवें की जगह हेनरी आठवां लिखा और सब नम्*बर गायब! सफाचट। सिर्फ भी न मिलगा, सिफर भी! हो किस ख्*याल में! दरजनो तो जेम्*स हुए हैं, दरजनो विलियम, कोडियों चार्ल्*स दिमाग चक्*कर खाने लगता है। आंधी रोग हो जाता है। इन अभागो को नाम भी न जुडते थे। एक ही नाम के पीछे दोयम, तेयम, चहारम, पंचम नगाते चले गए। मुछसे पूछते, तो दस लाख नाम बता देता। 
    और जामेट्री तो बस खुदा की पनाह! अ ब ज की जगह अ ज ब लिख दिया और सारे नम्*बर कट गए। कोई इन निर्दयी मुमतहिनों से नहीं पूछता कि आखिर अ ब ज और अ ज ब  में क्*या फर्क है और व्*यर्थकी बात के लिए क्*यो छात्रो का खून करते हो दाल-भात-रोटी खायी या भात-दाल-रोटी खायी, इसमें क्*या रखा है; मगर इन परीक्षको को क्*या परवाह! वह तो वही देखते है, जो पुस्*तक में लिखा है। चाहते हैं कि लडके अक्षर-अक्षर रट डाले। और इसी रटंत का नाम शिक्षा रख छोडा है और आखिर इन बे-सिर-पैर की बातो के पढ़ने से क्*या फायदा?
इस रेखा पर वह लम्*ब गिरा दो, तो आधार लम्*ब से दुगना होगा। पूछिए, इससे प्रयोजन? दुगना नही, चौगुना हो जाए, या आधा ही रहे, मेरी बला से, लेकिन परीक्षा में पास होना है, तो यह सब खुराफात याद करनी पड़ेगी। कह दिया-‘समय की पाबंदी’ पर एक निबन्*ध लिखो, जो चार पन्*नो से कम न हो। अब आप कापी सामने खोले, कलम हाथ में लिये, उसके नाम को रोइए।
कौन नहीं जानता कि समय की पाबन्*दी बहुत अच्*छी बात है। इससे आदमी के जीवन में संयम आ जाता है, दूसरो का उस पर स्*नेह होने लगता है और उसके करोबार में उन्*नति होती है; जरा-सी बात पर चार पन्*ने कैसे लिखें? जो बात एक वाक्*य में कही जा सके, उसे चार पन्*ने में लिखने की जरूरत? मैं तो इसे हिमाकत समझता हूं। यह तो समय की किफायत नही, बल्*कि उसका दुरूपयोग है कि व्*यर्थ में किसी बात को ठूंस दिया। हम चाहते है, आदमी को जो कुछ कहना हो, चटपट कह दे और अपनी राह ले। मगर नही, आपको चार पन्*ने रंगने पडेंगे, चाहे जैसे लिखिए और पन्*ने भी पूरे फुल्*सकेप आकार के। यह छात्रो पर अत्*याचार नहीं तो और क्*या है? अनर्थ तो यह है कि कहा जाता है, संक्षेप में लिखो। समय की पाबन्*दी पर संक्षेप  में एक निबन्*ध लिखो, जो चार पन्*नो से कम न हो। ठीक! संक्षेप में चार पन्*ने हुए, नही शायद सौ-दो सौ पन्*ने लिखवाते। तेज भी दौडिए और धीरे-धीरे भी।  है उल्*टी बात या नही? बालक भी इतनी-सी बात समझ सकता है, लेकिन इन अध्*यापको को इतनी तमीज भी नहीं। उस पर दावा है कि हम अध्*यापक है। मेरे दरजे में आओगे लाला, तो ये सारे पापड बेलने पड़ेंगे और तब आटे-दाल का भाव मालूम होगा। इस दरजे में अव्*वल आ गए हो, वो जमीन पर पांव नहीं रखते इसलिए मेरा कहना मानिए। लाख फेल हो गया हूँ, लेकिन तुमसे बड़ा हूं, संसार का मुझे तुमसे ज्*यादा अनुभव है। जो कुछ कहता हूं, उसे * गिरह बांधिए नही पछताएँगे।
स्*कूल का समय निकट था, नहीं  इश्*वर जाने, यह उपदेश-माला कब समाप्*त होती। भोजन आज मुझे निस्*स्*वाद-सा लग रहा था। जब पास होने पर यह तिरस्*कार हो रहा है, तो फेल हो जाने पर तो शायद प्राण ही ले लिए जाएं। भाई साहब ने अपने दरजे की पढाई का जो भयंकर चित्र खीचा था; उसने मुझे भयभीत कर दिया। कैसे स्*कूल छोडकर घर नही भागा, यही ताज्*जुब है; लेकिन इतने तिरस्*कार पर भी पुस्*तकों में मेरी अरूचि ज्*यो-कि-त्*यों बनी रही। खेल-कूद का कोई अवसर हाथ से न जाने देता। पढ़ता भी था, मगर बहुत कम। बस, इतना कि रोज का टास्*क पूरा हो जाए और दरजे में जलील  न होना पडें। अपने ऊपर जो विश्*वास पैदा हुआ था, वह फिर लुप्*त हो गया और **फिर चोरो का-सा जीवन कटने लगा।

----------


## Rajeev

3

फिर सालाना इम्*तहान हुआ, और कुछ ऐसा संयोग हुआ कि मै ******िफ*र पास हुआ और भाई साहब फिर *फेल हो गए। मैंने बहुत मेहनत न की पर न जाने, कैसे दरजे में अव्*वल आ गया। मुझे खुद अचरज हुआ। भाई साहब ने प्राणांतक परिश्रम किया था। कोर्स का एक-एक शब्*द चाट गये थे; दस बजे रात तक इधर, चार बजे भोर से उभर, छ: से साढे नौ तक स्*कूल जाने के पहले। मुद्रा कांतिहीन हो गई थी, मगर बेचारे फेल हो गए। मुझे उन पर दया आ*ती** थी। नतीजा सुनाया गया, तो वह रो पड़े और मैं भी रोने लगा। अपने पास होने वाली खुशी आधी हो गई। मैं भी फेल हो गया होता, तो भाई साहब को इतना दु:ख न होता, लेकिन विधि की बात कौन टाले?
मेरे और भाई साहब के बीच में अब केवल एक दरजे का अन्*तर  और रह गया। मेरे मन में एक कुटिल भावना उदय हुई कि कही भाई साहब एक साल और फेल हो जाएँ, तो मै उनके बराबर हो जाऊं, *िफर वह किस आधार पर मेरी फजीहत कर सकेगे, लेकिन मैंने इस कमीने विचार को दिल* से बलपूर्वक निकाल डाला। आखिर वह मुझे मेरे हित के विचार से ही तो डांटते हैं। मुझे उस वक्*त अप्रिय लगता है अवश्*य, मगर यह शायद उनके उपदेशों का ही असर हो कि मैं दनानद पास होता जाता हूं और इतने अच्*छे नम्*बरों से।
अबकी भाई साहब बहुत-कुछ नर्म पड़ गए थे। कई बार मुझे डांटने का अवसर पाकर भी उन्*होंने धीरज से काम लिया। शायद अब वह खुद  समझने लगे थे कि मुझे डांटने का अधिकार उन्*हे नही रहा; या रहा तो बहुत कम। मेरी स्*वच्*छंदता भी बढी। मैं उनकि सहिष्*णुता का अनुचित लाभ उठाने लगा। मुझे कुछ ऐसी धारणा हुई कि मैं तो पास ही हो जाऊंगा, पढू या न पढूं मेरी तकदीर बलवान् है,  इसलिए भाई साहब के डर से जो थोडा-बहुत बढ लिया करता था, वह भी बंद हुआ। मुझे कनकौए उडाने का नया शौक पैदा हो गया था और अब सारा समय पतंगबाजी ही की भेंट होता था, *िफर भी मैं भाई साहब  का अदब करता था, और उनकी नजर बचाकर कनकौए उड़ाता था। मांझा देना, कन्*ने बांधना, पतंग टूर्नामेंट की तैयारियां आदि समस्*याएँ अब गुप्*त रूप से हल की जाती थीं। भाई साहब को यह संदेह न करने देना चाहता था कि उनका सम्*मान और लिहाज मेरी नजरो से कम हो गया है।
एक दिन संध्*या समय होस्*टल से दूर मै एक कनकौआ लूटने बंतहाशा दौडा जा रहा था। आंखे आसमान की ओर थीं और मन उस आकाशगामी पथिक की ओर, जो मंद गति से झूमता पतन की ओर चला जा रहा था, मानो कोई आत्*मा स्*वर्ग से निकलकर विरक्*त मन से नए संस्*कार ग्रहण करने जा रही हो। बालकों की एक पूरी सेना लग्*गे और झड़दार बांस लिये उनका स्*वागत करने को दौड़ी आ रही थी।  किसी को अपने आगे-पीछे  की खबर न थी। सभी मानो उस पतंग के साथ ही आकाश में उड़ रहे थे, जहॉं सब कुछ समतल है, न मोटरकारे है, न ट्राम, न गाडियाँ। 
सहसा भाई साहब से मेरी मुठभेड हो गई, जो शायद  बाजार से लौट रहे थे। उन्*होने वही मेरा हाथ पकड लिया और उग्रभाव से बोले-इन बाजारी लौंडो के साथ धेले के कनकौए के लिए दौड़ते तुम्*हें शर्म नही आती? तुम्*हें  इसका भी कुछ लिहाज नहीं कि अब नीची जमात में नहीं हो, बल्कि आठवीं जमात में आ गये हो और मुझसे केवल एक दरजा नीचे हो। आखिर आदमी को कुछ तो अपनी पोजीशन का ख्याल करना चाहिए। एक जमाना था कि कि लोग आठवां दरजा पास करके नायब तहसीलदार हो जाते थे। मैं कितने  ही मिडलचियों को जानता हूं, जो आज अव्*वल दरजे के डिप्*टी मजिस्*ट्रेट या सुपरिटेंडेंट है। कितने ही आठवी जमाअत वाले हमारे लीडर और समाचार-पत्रो के सम्*पादक है। बडें-बडें विद्धान उनकी मातहती में काम करते है और तुम उसी आठवें दरजे में आकर बाजारी लौंडों के साथ कनकौए के लिए दौड़ रहे हो। मुझे तुम्*हारी इस कमअकली पर दु:ख होता है। तुम जहीन हो,  इसमें शक नही: लेकिन वह जेहन किस काम का, जो हमारे आत्*मगौरव की हत्*या कर डाले? तुम अपने दिन में समझते होगे, मैं भाई  साहब से महज  एक दर्जा नीचे हूं और अब उन्*हे मुझको कुछ कहने का हक नही है; लेकिन यह तुम्*हारी गलती है। मैं तुमसे पांच साल बडा हूं और चाहे आज तुम मेरी ही जमाअत में आ जाओ–और परीक्षकों का यही हाल है, तो निस्*संदेह अगले साल तुम मेरे समकक्ष हो जाओगे और शायद एक साल बाद तुम मुझसे आगे निकल जाओ-लेकिन मुझमें और जो पांच साल का अन्*तर है, उसे तुम क्*या, खुदा भी नही मिटा सकता। मैं तुमसे पांच साल बडा हूं और हमेशा रहूंगा। मुझे दुनिया का और जिन्*दगी का जो तजरबा है, तुम उसकी बराबरी नहीं कर सकते, चाहे तुम एम. ए., डी. फिल. और डी. लिट. ही क्*यो न हो जाओ। समझ  किताबें पढने से नहीं आती है। हमारी अम्*मा ने कोई  दरजा पास नही किया, और दादा भी शायद पांचवी जमाअत के आगे नही गये, लेकिन हम दोनो चाहे सारी दुनिया की विधा पढ ले, अम्*मा और दादा को हमें समझाने और सुधारने का अधिकार हमेशा रहेगा। केवल इसलिए नही कि वे हमारे जन्*मदाता है, ब*ल्कि इसलिए कि उन्*हे दुनिया का हमसे ज्*यादा जतरबा है और रहेगा। अमेरिका में किस जरह कि राज्*य-व्*यवस्*था है और आठवे हेनरी ने कितने विवाह किये और आकाश में कितने नक्षत्र है, यह बाते चाहे उन्*हे न मालूम हो, लेकिन हजारों ऐसी आते है, जिनका ज्ञान  उन्*हे हमसे और तुमसे ज्*यादा है।
दैव न करें, आज मैं बीमार हो आऊं, तो तुम्*हारे हाथ-पांव फूल जाएगें। दादा को तार देने के सिवा तुम्*हे और कुछ न सूझेंगा; लेकिन तुम्*हारी जगह पर दादा हो, तो किसी को तार न दें, न घबराएं, न बदहवास हों। पहले खुद मरज पहचानकर इलाज करेंगे, उसमें सफल न हुए, तो किसी डांक्*टर को बुलायेगें। बीमारी तो खैर बडी चीज है। हम-तुम तो इतना भी नही जानते कि महीने-भर का महीने-भर कैसे चले। जो कुछ दादा भेजते है, उसे हम बीस-बाईस तक र्खच कर डालते है और पैसे-पैसे को मोहताज हो जाते है। नाश्*ता बंद हो जाता है, धोबी और नाई से मुंह चुराने लगते है; लेकिन जितना आज हम और तुम र्खच कर रहे है, उसके आधे में दादा ने अपनी उम्र का बडा भाग इज्*जत और नेकनामी के साथ निभाया है और एक कुटुम्*ब का पालन किया है, जिसमे सब मिलाकर नौ आदमी थे। अपने हेडमास्*टर साहब ही को देखो। एम. ए. हैं कि नही, और यहा के एम. ए.  नही, आक्*यफोर्ड के। एक हजार रूपये पाते है, लेकिन उनके घर इंतजाम  कौन करता है? उनकी बूढी मां। हेडमास्*टर साहब की डिग्री यहां बेकार हो गई। पहले  खुद घर का इंतजाम करते थे। खर्च पूरा न पड़ता था। करजदार रहते थे। जब से उनकी माताजी ने प्रबंध अपने हाथ मे ले लिया है, जैसे घर में लक्ष्*मी आ गई है। तो भाईजान, यह जरूर दिल से निकाल डालो कि तुम मेरे समीप आ गये हो और अब स्*वतंत्र हो। मेरे देखते तुम बेराह नही चल पाओगे। अगर तुम यों न मानोगे, तो मैं (थप्*पड दिखाकर) इसका प्रयोग भी कर सकता हूं। मैं जानता हूं, तुम्*हें मेरी बातें जहर लग रही है। 
मैं उनकी इस नई युक्*ति से नतमस्*तक हो गया। मुझे आज सचमुच अपनी लघुता का अनुभव हुआ और भाई साहब के प्रति मेरे तम में श्रद्धा उत्*पन्*न हुईं। मैंने सजल आंखों से कहा-हरगिज नही। आप जो कुछ फरमा रहे है, वह बिलकुल सच है और आपको कहने का अधिकार है।
भाई साहब ने मुझे गले लगा लिया और बाल-कनकाए उड़ान को मना नहीं करता। मेरा जी भी ललचाता है, लेकिन क्या करूँ, खुद बेराह चलूं तो तुम्हारी रक्षा कैसे करूँ? यह कर्त्तव्य भी तो मेरे सिर पर है।
    संयोग से उसी वक्त एक कटा हुआ कनकौआ हमारे ऊपर से गुजरा। उसकी डोर लटक रही थी। लड़कों का एक गोल पीछे-पीछे दौड़ा चला आता था। भाई साहब लंबे हैं ही, उछलकर उसकी डोर पकड़ ली और बेतहाशा होटल की तरफ दौड़े। मैं पीछे-पीछे दौड़ रहा था।

----------


## Rajeev

शांति

स्*वर्गीय देवनाथ मेरे अभिन्*न मित्रों में थे। आज भी जब उनकी याद आती है, तो वह रंगरेलियां आंखों में फिर जाती हैं, और कहीं एकांत में जाकर जरा रो लेता हूं। हमारे देर रो लेता हूं। हमारे बीच में दो-ढाई सौ मील का अंतर था। मैं लखनऊ में था, वह दिल्*ली में; लेकिन ऐसा शायद ही कोई महीना जाता हो कि हम आपस में न मिल पाते हों। वह स्*वच्*छन्*द प्रकति के विनोदप्रिय, सहृदय, उदार और मित्रों पर प्राण देनेवाला आदमी थे, जिन्*होंने अपने और पराए में कभी भेद नहीं किया। संसार क्*या है और यहां लौकिक व्*यवहार का कैसा निर्वाह होता है, यह उस व्*यक्ति ने कभी न जानने की चेष्*टा की। उनकी जीवन में ऐसे कई अवसर आए, जब उन्*हें आगे के लिए होशियार हो जाना चाहिए था।
मित्रों ने उनकी निष्*कपटता से अनुचित लाभ उठाया, और कई बार उन्*हें लज्जित भी होना पडा; लेकिन उस भले आदमी ने जीवन से कोई सबक लेने की कसम खा ली थी। उनके व्*यवहार ज्*यों के त्*यों रहे— ‘जैसे भोलानाथ जिए, वैसे ही भोलानाथ मरे, जिस दुनिया में वह रहते थे वह निराली दुनिया थी, जिसमें संदेह, चालाकी और कपट के लिए स्*थान न था— सब अपने थे, कोई गैर न था। मैंने बार-बार उन्*हें सचेत करना चाहा, पर इसका परिणाम आशा के विरूद्ध हुआ। मुझे कभी-कभी चिंता होती थी कि उन्*होंने इसे बंद न किया, तो नतीजा क्*या होगा? लेकिन विडंबना यह थी कि उनकी स्*त्री गोपा भी कुछ उसी सांचे में ढली हुई थी। हमारी देवियों में जो एक चातुरी होती है, जो सदैव ऐसे उडाऊ पुरूषों की असावधानियों पर ‘ब्रेक का काम करती है, उससे वह वंचित थी। यहां तक कि वस्*त्राभूषण में भी उसे विशेष रूचि न थी। अतएव जब मुझे देवनाथ के स्*वर्गारोहण का समाचार मिला और मैं भागा हुआ दिल्*ली गया, तो घर में बरतन भांडे और मकान के सिवा और कोई संपति न थी। और अभी उनकी उम्र ही क्*या थी, जो संचय की चिंता करते चालीस भी तो पूरे न हुए थे। यों तो लड़पन उनके स्*वभाव में ही था; लेकिन इस उम्र में प्राय: सभी लोग कुछ बेफ्रिक रहते हैं। पहले एक लड़की हुई थी, इसके बाद दो लड़के हुए। दोनों लड़के तो बचपन में ही दगा दे गए थे। लड़की बच रही थी, और यही इस नाटक का सबसे करूण दश्*य था। जिस तरह का इनका जीवन था उसको देखते इस छोटे से परिवार के लिए दो सौ रूपये महीने की जरूरत थी। दो-तीन साल में लड़की का विवाह भी करना होगा। कैसे क्*या होगा, मेरी बुद्धि कुछ काम न करती थी।
    इस अवसर पर मुझे यह बहुमूल्*य अनुभव हुआ कि जो लोग सेवा भाव रखते हैं और जो स्*वार्थ-सिद्धि को जीवन का लक्ष्*य नहीं बनाते, उनके परिवार को आड़ देनेवालों की कमी नहीं रहती। यह कोई नियम नहीं है, क्*योंकि मैंने ऐसे लोगों को भी देखा है, जिन्*होंने जीवन में बहुतों के साथ अच्*छे सलूक किए; पर उनके पीछे उनके बाल-बच्*चे की किसी ने बात तक न पूछी। लेकिन चाहे कुछ हो, देवनाथ के मित्रों ने प्रशंसनीय औदार्य से काम लिया और गोपा के निर्वाह के लिए स्*थाई धन जमा करने का प्रस्*ताव किया। दो-एक सज्*जन जो रंडुवे थे, उससे विवाह करने को तैयार थे, किंतु गोपा ने भी उसी स्*वा*भिमान का परिचय दिया, जो महारी देवियों का जौहर है और इस प्रस्ताव को अस्*वीकार कर दिया। मकान बहुत बडा था। उसका एक भाग किराए पर उठा दिया। इस तरह उसको 50 रू महावार मिलने लगे। वह इतने में ही अपना निर्वाह कर लेगी। जो कुछ खर्च था, वह सुन्*नी की जात से था। गोपा के लिए तो जीवन में अब कोई अनुराग ही न था।

----------


## Rajeev

2

इसके एक महीने बाद मुझे कारोबार के सिलसिले में विदेश जाना पड़ा और वहां मेरे अनुमान से कहीं अधिक—दो साल-लग गए। गोपा के पत्र बराबर जाते रहते थे, जिससे मालूम होता था, वे आराम से हैं, कोई चिंता की बात नहीं है। मुझे पीछे ज्ञात हुआ कि गोपा ने मुझे भी गैर समझा और वास्*तविक स्थिति छिपाती रही।
विदेश से लौटकर मैं सीधा दिल्*ली पहुँचा। द्वार पर पहुंचते ही मुझे भी रोना आ गया। मृत्*यु की प्रतिध्*वनि-सी छायी हुई थी। जिस कमरे में मित्रों के जमघट रहते थे उनके द्वार बंद थे, मकडियों ने चारों ओर जाले तान रखे थे। देवनाथ के साथ वह श्री लुप्*त हो गई थी। पहली नजर में मुझे तो ऐसा भ्रम हुआ कि देवनाथ द्वार पर खडे मेरी ओर देखकर मुस्*करा रहे हैं। मैं मिथ्*यावादी नहीं हूं और आत्*मा की दैहिकता में मुझे संदेह है, लेकिन उस वक्*त एक बार मैं चौंक जरूर पडा हृदय में एक कम्*पन-सा उठा; लेकिन दूसरी नजर में प्रतिमा मिट चुकी थी।
द्वार खुला। गोपा के सिवा खोलनेवाला ही कौन था। मैंने उसे देखकर दिल थाम लिया। उसे मेरे आने की सूचना थी और मेरे स्*वागत की प्रतिक्षा में उसने नई साड़ी पहन ली थी और शायद बाल भी गुंथा लिए थे; पर इन दो वर्षों के समय ने उस पर जो आघात किए थे, उन्*हें क्*या करती? नारियों के जीवन में यह वह अवस्*था है, जब रूप लावण्*य अपने पूरे विकास पर होता है, जब उसमें अल्*हड़पन चंचलता और अभिमान की जगह आकर्षण, माधुर्य और रसिकता आ जाती है; लेकिन गोपा का यौवन बीत चुका था उसके मुख पर झुर्रियां और विषाद की रेखाएं अंकित थीं, जिन्*हें उसकी प्रयत्*नशील प्रसन्*नता भी न मिटा सकती थी। केशों पर सफेदी दौड़ चली थी और एक एक अंग बूढा हो रहा था।
मैंने करूण स्*वर में पूछा क्*या तुम बीमार थीं गोपा। 
गोपा ने आंसू पीकर कहा नहीं तो, मुझे कभी सिर दर्द भी नहीं हुआ।     ‘तो तुम्*हारी यह क्*या दशा है? बिल्*कुल बूढी हो गई हो।’
‘तो जवानी लेकर करना ही क्*या है? मेरी उम्र तो पैंतीस के ऊपर हो गई!
‘पैंतीस की उम्र तो बहुत नहीं होती।’
‘हाँ उनके लिए जो बहुत दिन जीना चाहते है। मैं तो चाहती हूं जितनी जल्*द हो सके, जीवन का अंत हो जाए। बस सुन्*न के ब्*याह की चिंता है। इससे छुटटी पाऊँ; मुझे जिन्*दगी की परवाह न रहेगी।’
अब मालूम हुआ कि जो सज्*जन इस मकान में किराएदार हुए थे, वह थोडे दिनों के बाद तबदील होकर चले गए और तब से कोई दूसरा किरायदार न आया। मेरे हृदय में बरछी-सी चुभ गई। इतने दिनों इन बेचारों का निर्वाह कैसे हुआ, यह कल्*पना ही दु:खद थी।
मैंने विरक्*त मन से कहा—लेकिन तुमने मुझे सूचना क्*यों न दी? क्*या मैं बिलकुल गैर हूँ?
गोपा ने लज्जित होकर कहा नहीं नहीं यह बात नहीं है। तुम्*हें गैर समझूँगी तो अपना किसे समझूँगी? मैंने समझा परदेश में तुम खुद अपने झमेले में पडे होगे, तुम्*हें क्*यों सताऊँ? किसी न किसी तरह दिन कट ही गये। घर में और कुछ न था, तो थोडे—से गहने तो थे ही। अब सुनीता के विवाह की चिंता है। पहले मैंने सोचा था, इस मकान को निकाल दूंगी, बीस-बाइस हजार मिल जाएँगे। विवाह भी हो जाएगा और कुछ मेरे लिए बचा भी रहेगा; लेकिन बाद को मालूम हुआ कि मकान पहले ही रेहन हो चुका है और सूद मिलाकर उस पर बीस हजार हो गए हैं। महाजन ने इतनी ही दया क्*या कम की, कि मुझे घर से निकाल न दिया। इधर से तो अब कोई आशा नहीं है। बहुत हाथ पांव जोड़ने पर संभव है, महाजन से दो ढाई हजार मिल जाए। इतने में क्*या होगा? इसी फिक्र में घुली जा रही हूं। लेकिन मैं भी इतनी मतलबी हूं, न तुम्*हें हाथ मुंह धोने को पानी दिया, न कुछ जलपान लायी और अपना दुखड़ा ले बैठी। अब आप कपडे उतारिए और आराम से बैठिए। कुछ खाने को लाऊँ, खा लीजिए, तब बातें हों। घर पर तो सब कुशल है? 
मैंने कहा—मैं तो सीधे बम्*बई से यहां आ रहा हूं। घर कहां गया। 
गोपा ने मुझे तिरस्*कार—भरी आंखों से देखा, पर उस तिरस्*कार की आड़ में घनिष्*ठ आत्*मीयता बैठी झांक रही थी। मुझे ऐसा जान पड़ा, उसके मुख की झुर्रिया मिट गई हैं। पीछे मुख पर हल्*की—सी लाली दौड़ गई। उसने कहा—इसका फल यह होगा कि तुम्*हारी देवीजी तुम्*हें कभी यहां न आने देंगी।
‘मैं किसी का गुलाम नहीं हूं।’
‘किसी को अपना गुलाम बनाने के लिए पहले खुद भी उसका गुलाम बनना पडता है।’
शीतकाल की संध्*या देखते ही देखते दीपक जलाने लगी। सुन्*नी लालटेन लेकर कमरे में आयी। दो साल पहले की अबोध और कृशतनु बालिका रूपवती युवती हो गई थी, जिसकी हर एक चितवन, हर एक बात उसकी गौरवशील प्रकति का पता दे रही थी। जिसे मैं गोद में उठाकर प्*यार करता था, उसकी तरफ आज आंखें न उठा सका और वह जो मेरे गले से लिपटकर प्रसन्*न होती थी, आज मेरे सामने खडी भी न रह सकी। जैसे मुझसे वस्*तु छिपाना चाहती है, और जैसे मैं उस वस्*तु को छिपाने का अवसर दे रहा हूं। 
मैंने पूछा—अब तुम किस दरजे में पहुँची सुन्*नी?
उसने सिर झुकाए हुए जवाब दिया—दसवें में हूं।
‘घर का भ कुछ काम-काज करती हो।
‘अम्*मा जब करने भी दें।’
गोपा बोली—मैं नहीं करने देती या खुद किसी काम के नगीच नहीं जाती? 
सुन्*नी मुंह फेरकर हंसती हुई चली गई। मां की दुलारी लडकी थी। जिस दिन वह गहस्*थी का काम करती, उस दिन शायद गोपा रो रोकर आंखें फोड लेती। वह खुद लड़की को कोई काम न करने देती थी, मगर सबसे शिकायत करती थी कि वह कोई काम नहीं करती। यह शिकायत भी उसके प्*यार का ही एक करिश्*मा था। हमारी मर्यादा हमारे बाद भी जीवित रहती है।
मैं तो भोजन करके लेटा, तो गोपा ने फिर सुन्*नी के विवाह की तैयारियों की चर्चा छेड दी। इसके सिवा उसके पास और बात ही क्*या थी। लडके तो बहुत मिलते *हैं, लेकिन कुछ हैसियत भी तो हो। लडकी को यह सोचने का अवसर क्*यों मिले कि दादा होते हुए तो शायद मेरे लिए इससे अच्*छा घर वर ढूंढते। फिर गोपा ने डरते डरते लाला मदारीलाल के लड़के का जिक्र किया।
मैंने चकित होकर उसकी तरफ देखा। मदारीलाल पहले इंजीनियर थे, अब पेंशन पाते थे। लाखों रूपया जमा कर लिए थे, पर अब तक उनके लोभ की भूख न बुझी थी। गोपा ने घर भी वह छांटा, जहां उसकी रसाई कठिन थी। 
मैंने आपति की—मदारीलाल तो बड़ा दुर्जन मनुष्*य है।
गोपा ने दांतों तले जीभ दबाकर कहा—अरे नहीं भैया, तुमने उन्*हें पहचाना न होगा। मेरे उपर बड़े दयालु हैं। कभी-कभी आकर कुशल— समाचार पूछ जाते हैं। लड़का ऐसा होनहार है कि मैं तुमसे क्*या कहूं। फिर उनके यहां कमी किस बात की है? यह ठीक है कि पहले वह खूब रिश्*वत लेते थे; लेकिन यहां धर्मात्*मा कौन है? कौन अवसर पाकर छोड़ देता है? मदारीलाल ने तो यहां तक कह दिया कि वह मुझसे दहेज नहीं चाहते, केवल कन्*या चाहते हैं। सुन्*नी उनके मन में बैठ गई है। 
मुझे गोपा की सरलता पर दया आयी; लेकिन मैंने सोचा क्*यों इसके मन में किसी के प्रति अविश्*वास उत्*पन्*न करूं। संभव है मदारीलाल वह न रहे हों, चित का भावनाएं बदलती भी रहती हैं।
मैंने अर्ध सहमत होकर कहा—मगर यह तो सोचो, उनमें और तुममे कितना अंतर है। शायद अपना सर्वस्*व अर्पण करके भी उनका मुंह नीचा न कर सको। 
लेकिन गोपा के मन में बात जम गई थी। सुन्*नी को वह ऐसे घर में चाहती थी, जहां वह रानी बरकर रहे। 
दूसरे दिन प्रात: काल मैं मदारीलाल के पास गया और उनसे मेरी जो बातचीत हुई, उसने मुझे मुग्*ध कर दिया। किसी समय वह लोभी रहे होंगे, इस समय तो मैंने उन्*हें बहुत ही सहृदय उदार और विनयशील पाया। बोले भाई साहब, मैं देवनाथ जी से परिचित हूं। आदमियों में रत्*न थे। उनकी लड़की मेरे घर आये, यह मेरा सौभाग्*य है। आप उनकी मां से कह दें, मदारीलाल उनसे किसी चीज की इच्*छा नहीं रखता। ईश्*वर का दिया हुआ मेरे घर में सब कुछ है, मैं उन्*हें जेरबार नहीं करना चाहता।

----------


## Rajeev

3

ये चार महीने गोपा ने विवाह की तैयारियों में काटे। मैं महीने में एक बार अवश्*य उससे मिल आता था; पर हर बार खिन्*न होकर लौटता। गोपा ने अपनी कुल मर्यादा का न जाने कितना महान आदर्श अपने सामने रख लिया था। पगली इस भ्रम में पड़ी हुई *थी कि उसका उत्*साह नगर में अपनी यादगार छोड़ता जाएगा। यह न जानती थी कि यहां ऐसे तमाशे रोज होते हैं और आये दिन भुला दिए जाते हैं। शायद वह संसार से यह श्रेय लेना चाहती थी कि इस गई—बीती दशा में भी, लुटा हुआ हाथी नौ लाख का है। पग-पग पर उसे देवनाथ की याद आती। वह होते तो यह काम यों न होता, यों होता, और तब रोती।
मदारीलाल सज्*जन हैं, यह सत्*य है, लेकिन गोपा का अपनी कन्*या के प्रति भी कुछ धर्म है। कौन उसके दस पांच लड़कियां बैठी हुई हैं। वह तो दिल खोलकर अरमान निकालेगी! सुन्*नी के लिए उसने जितने गहने और जोड़े बनवाए थे, उन्*हें देखकर मुझे आश्*चर्य होता था। जब देखो कुछ-न-कुछ सी रही है, कभी सुनारों की दुकान पर बैठी हुई है, कभी मेहमानों के आदर-सत्*कार का आयोजन कर रही है। मुहल्*ले में ऐसा बिरला ही कोई सम्*पन्*न मनुष्*य होगा, जिससे उसने कुछ कर्ज न लिया हो। वह इसे कर्ज समझती थी, पर देने वाले दान समझकर देते थे। सारा मुहल्*ला उसका सहायक था। सुन्*नी अब मुहल्*ले की लड़की थी। गोपा की इज्*जत सबकी इज्*जत है और गोपा के लिए तो नींद और आराम हराम था। दर्द से सिर फटा जा रहा है, आधी रात हो गई मगर वह बैठी कुछ-न-कुछ सी रही है, या इस कोठी का धान उस कोठी कर रही है। कितनी वात्*सल्*य से भरी अकांक्षा थी, जो कि देखने वालों में श्रद्धा उत्*पन्*न कर देती थी। 
अकेली औरत और वह भी आधी जान की। क्*या क्*या करे। जो काम दूसरों पर छोड देती है, उसी में कुछ न कुछ कसर रह जाती है, पर उसकी हिम्*मत है कि किसी तरह हार नहीं मानती।
पिछली बार उसकी दशा देखकर मुझसे रहा न गया। बोला—गोपा देवी, अगर मरना ही चाहती हो, तो विवाह हो जाने के बाद मरो। मुझे भय है कि तुम उसके पहले ही न चल दो।
गोपा का मुरझाया हुआ मुख प्रमुदित हो उठा। बोली उसकी चिंता न करो भैया विधवा की आयु बहुत लंबी होती है। तुमने सुना नहीं, रॉंड मरे न खंडहर ढहे। लेकिन मेरी कामना यही है कि सुन्*नी का ठिकाना लगाकर मैं भी चल दूं। अब और जीकर क्*या करूंगी, सोचो। क्*या करूं, अगर किसी तरह का विघ्*न पड़ गया तो किसकी बदनामी होगी। इन चार महीनों में मुश्किल से घंटा भर सोती हूंगी। नींद ही नहीं आती, पर मेरा चित प्रसन्*न है। मैं मरूं या जीऊँ मुझे यह संतोष तो होगा कि सुन्*नी के लिए उसका बाप जो कर सकता था, वह मैंने कर दिया। मदारीलाल ने अपन सज्*जनता दिखाय, तो मुझे भी तो अपनी नाक रखनी है।
एक देवी ने आकर कहा बहन, जरा चलकर देख चाशनी ठीक हो गई है
या नहीं। गोपा उसके साथ चाशनी की परीक्षा करने गयीं और एक क्षण के बाद आकर बोली जी चाहता है, सिर पीट लूं। तुमसे जरा बात करने लगी, उधर चाशनी इतनी कडी हो गई कि लडडू दोंतों से लडेंगे। किससे क्*या कहूं। 
मैने चिढ़कर कहा तुम व्*यर्थ का झंझट कर रही हो। क्*यों नहीं किसी हलवाई को बुलाकर मिठाइयां का ठेका दे देती। फिर तुम्*हारे यहां मेहमान ही कितने आएंगे, जिनके लिए यह तूमार बांध रही हो। दस पांच की मिठाई उनके लिए बहुत होगी। 
गोपा ने व्*यथित नेत्रों से मेर ओर देखा। मेर यह आलोचना उसे बुर लग। इन दिनों उसे बात बात पर क्रोध आ जाता था। बोली भैया, तुम ये बातें न समझोगे। तुम्*हें न मां बनने का अवसर मिला, न पत्नि बनने का। सुन्*नी के पिता का कितना नाम था, कितने आदमी उनके दम से जीते थे, क्*या यह तुम नहीं जानते, वह पगड़ी मेरे ही सिर तो बंधी है। तुम्*हें विश्*वास न आएगा नास्तिक जो ठहरे, पर मैं तो उन्*हें सदैव अपने अंदर बैठा पाती हूं, जो कुछ कर रहे हैं वह कर रहे हैं। मैं मंदबुद्धि स्*त्री भला अकेली क्*या कर देती। वही मेरे सहायक हैं वही मेरे प्रकाश है। यह समझ लो कि यह देह मेरी है पर इसके अंदर जो आत्*मा है वह उनकी है। जो कुछ हो रहा है उनके पुण्*य आदेश से हो रहा है तुम उनके मित्र हो। तुमने अपने सैकड़ों रूपये खर्च किए और इतना हैरान हो रहे हो। मैं तो उनकी सहगामिनी हूं, लोक में भी, परलोक में भी।
मैं अपना सा मुह लेकर रह गया।

----------


## Rajeev

4

जून में विवाह हो गया। गोपा ने बहुत कुछ दिया और अपनी हैसियत से बहुत ज्*यादा दिया, लेकिन फिर भी, उसे संतोष न हुआ। आज सुन्*नी के पिता होते तो न जाने क्*या करते। बराबर रोती रही।
जाड़ों में मैं फिर दिल्*ली गया। मैंने समझा कि अब गोपा सुखी होगी। लड़की का घर और वर दोनों आदर्श हैं। गोपा को इसके सिवा और क्*या चाहिए। लेकिन सुख उसके भाग्*य में ही न था।
अभी कपडे भी न उतारने पाया था कि उसने अपना दुखडा शुरू—कर दिया भैया, घर द्वार सब अच्*छा है, सास-ससुर भी अच्*छे हैं, लेकिन जमाई निकम्*मा निकला। सुन्*नी बेचारी रो-रोकर दिन काट रही है। तुम उसे देखो, तो पहचान न सको। उसकी परछाई मात्र रह गई है। अभी कई दिन हुए, आयी हुई थी, उसकी दशा देखकर छाती फटती थी। जैसे जीवन में अपना पथ खो बैठी हो। न तन बदन की सुध है न कपड़े-लते की। मेरी सुन्*नी की दुर्गत होगी, यह तो स्*वप्*न में भी न सोचा था। बिल्*कुल गुम सुम हो गई है। कितना पूछा बेटी तुमसे वह क्*यों नहीं बोलता किस बात पर नाराज है, लेकिन कुछ जवाब ही नहीं देती। बस, आंखों से आंसू बहते हैं, मेरी सुन्*न कुएं में गिर गई।
मैंने कहा तुमने उसके घर वालों से पता नहीं लगाया।
‘लगाया क्*यों नहीं भैया, सब हाल मालूम हो गया। लौंडा चाहता है, मैं चाहे जिस राह जाऊँ, सुन्*नी मेरी पूरा करती रहे। सुन्*नी भला इसे क्*यों सहने लगी? उसे तो तुम जानते हो, कितनी अभिमानी है। वह उन स्त्रियों में नहीं है, जो पति को देवता समझती है और उसका दुर्व्*यवहार सहती रहती है। उसने सदैव दुलार और प्*यार पाया है। बाप भी उस पर जान देता था। मैं आंख की पुतली समझती थी। पति मिला छैला, जो आधी आधी रात तक मारा मारा फिरता है। दोनों में क्*या बात हुई यह कौन जान सकता है, लेकिन दोनों में कोई गांठ पड़ गई है। न सुन्*नी की परवाह करता है, न सुन्*न उसकी परवाह करती है,  मगर वह तो अपने रंग में मस्*त है, सुन्*न प्राण दिये देती है। उसके लिए सुन्*नी की जगह मुन्*नी है, सुन्*न के लिए उसकी अपेक्षा है और रूदन है।’
मैंने कहा—लेकिन तुमने सुन्*नी को समझाया नहीं। उस लौंडे का क्*या बिगडेगा? इसकी तो जिन्*दगी खराब हो जाएगी।
गोपा की आंखों में आंसू भर आए, बोली—भैया-किस दिल से समझाऊँ? सुन्*नी को देखकर तो मेर छाती फटने लगती है। बस यही जी चाहता है कि इसे अपने कलेजे में ऐसे रख लूं, कि इसे कोई कड़ी आंख से देख भी न सके। सुन्*नी फूहड़ होती, कटु भाषिणी होती, आरामतलब होती, तो समझती भी। क्*या यह समझाऊँ कि तेरा पति गली गली मुँह काला करता फिरे, फिर भी तू उसकी पूजा किया कर? मैं तो खुद यह अपमान न सह सकती। स्*त्री पुरूष में विवाह की पहली शर्त यह है कि दोनों सोलहों आने एक-दूसरे के हो जाएं। ऐसे पुरूष तो कम हैं, जो स्*त्री को जौ-भर विचलित होते देखकर शांत रह सकें, पर ऐसी स्त्रियां बहुत हैं, जो पति को स्*वच्*छंद समझती हैं। सुन्*न उन स्त्रियों में नहीं है। वह अगर आत्*मसमर्पण करती है तो आत्*मसमर्पण चाहती भी है, और यदि पति में यह बात न हुई, तो वह उसमें कोई संपर्क न रखेगी, चाहे उसका सारा जीवन रोते कट जाए।
यह कहकर गोपा भीतर गई और एक सिंगारदान लाकर उसके अंदर के आभूषण दिखाती हुई बोली सुन्*नी इसे अब की यहीं छोड़ गई। इसीलिए आयी थी। ये वे गहने हैं जो मैंने न जाने कितना कष्*ट सहकर बनवाए थे। इसके पीछे महीनों मारी मारी फिरी थी। यों कहो कि भीख मांगकर जमा किये थे। सुन्*नी अब इसकी ओर आंख उठाकर भी नहीं देखती! पहने तो किसके लिए? सिंगार करे तो किस पर? पांच संदूक कपडों के दिए थे। कपडे सीते-सीते मेरी आंखें फूट गई। यह सब कपडे उठाती लायी। इन चीजों से उसे घृणा हो गई है। बस, कलाई में दो चूडियां और एक उजली साड़ी; यही उसका सिंगार है।
मैंने गोपा को सांत्*वना दी—मैं जाकर केदारनाथ से मिलूंगा। देखूं तो, वह किस रंग ढंग का आदमी है।
गोपा ने हाथ जोडकर कहा—नहीं भरेया, भूलकर भी न जाना; सुन्*नी सुनेगी तो प्राण ही दे देगी। अभिमान की पुतली ही समझो उसे। रस्*सी समझ लो, जिसके जल जाने पर भी बल नहीं जाते। जिन पैरों से उसे ठुकरा दिया है, उन्*हें वह कभी न सहलाएगी। उसे अपना बनाकर कोई चाहे तो लौंडी बना ले, लेकिन शासन तो उसने मेरा न सहा, दूसरों का क्*या सहेगी।
मैंने गोपा से उस वक्*त कुछ न कहा, लेकिन अवसर पाते ही लाला मदारीलाल से मिला। मैं रहस्*य का पता लगाना चाहता था। संयोग से पिता और पुत्र, दोंनों ही एक जगह पर मिल गए। मुझे देखते ही केदार ने इस तरह झुककर मेरे चरण छुए कि मैं उसकी शालीनता पर मुग्*ध हो गया। तुरंत भीतर गया और चाय, मुरब्*बा और मिठाइयां लाया। इतना सौम्*य, इतना सुशील, इतना विनम्र युवक मैंने न देखा था। यह भावना ही न हो सकती थी कि इसके भीतर और बाहर में कोई अंतर हो सकता है। जब तक रहा सिर झुकाए बैठा रहा। उच्*छृंखलता तो उसे छू भी नहीं गई थी। 
जब केदार टेनिस खेलने गया, तो मैंने मदारीलाल से कहा केदार बाबू तो बहुत सच्*चरित्र जान पडते हैं, फिर स्*त्री पुरूष में इतना मनोमालिन्*य क्*यों हो गया है।
मदारीलाल ने एक क्षण विचार करके कहा इसका कारण इसके सिवा और क्*या बताऊँ कि दोनों अपने माँ-बाप के लाड़ले हैं, और प्*यार लड़कों को अपने मन का बना देता है। मेरा सारा जीवन संघर्ष में कटा। अब जाकर जरा शांति मिली है। भोग-विलास का कभी अवसर ही न मिला। दिन भर परिश्रम करता था, संध्या को पडकर सो जाता था। स्*वास्*थ्*य भी अच्*छा न था, इसलिए बार-बार यह चिंता सवार रहती थी कि संचय कर लूं। ऐसा न हो कि मेरे पीछे बाल बच्*चे भीख मांगते फिरे। नतीजा यह हुआ कि इन महाशय को मुफ्त का धन मिला। सनक सवार हो गई। शराब उडने लगी। फिर ड्रामा खेलने का शौक हुआ। धन की कमी थी ही नहीं, उस पर माँ-बाप  अकेले बेटे। उनकी प्रसन्*नता ही हमारे जीवन को स्*वर्ग था। पढ़ना-लिखना तो दूर रहा, विलास की इच्*छा बढ़ती गई। रंग और गहरा हुआ, अपने जीवन का ड्रामा खेलने लगे। मैंने यह रंग देखा तो मुझे चिंता हुई। सोचा, ब्*याह कर दूं, ठीक हो जाएगा। गोपा देवी का पैगाम आया, तो मैंने तुरंत स्*वीकार कर लिया। मैं सुन्*नी को देख चुका था। सोचा, ऐसा रूपवती पत्*नी पाकर इनका मन स्थिर हो जाएगा, पर वह भी लाड़ली लड़की थी—हठीली, अबोध, आदर्शवादिनी। सहिष्*णुता तो उसने सीखी ही न थी। समझौते का जीवन में क्*या मूल्*य है, इसक उसे खबर ही नहीं। लोहा लोहे से लड़ गया। वह अ*भन से पराजित करना चाहती है या उपेक्षा से, यही रहस्*य है। और साहब मैं तो बहू को ही अधिक दोषी समझता हूं। लड़के प्राय मनचले होते हैं। लड़कियां स्*वाभाव से ही सुशील होती हैं और अपनी जिम्*मेदारी समझती हैं। उसमें ये गुण हैं नहीं। डोंगा कैसे पार होगा ईश्*वर ही जाने।
सहसा सुन्*नी अंदर से आ गई। बिल्*कुल अपने चित्र की रेखा सी, मानो मनोहर संगीत की प्रतिध्*वनि हो। कुंदन तपकर भस्*म हो गया था। मिटी हुई आशाओं का इससे अच्*छा चित्र नहीं हो सकता। उलाहना देती हुई बोली—आप जानें कब से बैठे हुए हैं, मुझे खबर तक नहीं और शायद आप बाहर ही बाहर चले भी जाते?
मैंने आंसुओं के वेग को रोकते हुए कहा नहीं सुन्*नी, यह कैसे हो सकता था तुम्*हारे पास आ ही रहा था कि तुम स्*वयं आ गई।
मदारीलाल कमरे के बाहर अपनी कार की सफाई करने लगे। शायद मुझे सुन्*नी से बात करने का अवसर देना चाहते थे। 
सुन्*नी ने पूछा—अम्*मां तो अच्*छी तरह हैं?
‘हां अच्*छी हैं। तुमने अपनी यह क्*या गत बना रखी है।’ 
‘मैं अच्*छी तरह से हूं।’
‘यह बात क्*या है? तुम लोगों में यह क्*या अनबन है। गोपा देवी प्राण दिये डालती हैं। तुम खुद मरने की तैयारी कर रही हो। कुछ तो विचार से काम लो।’ 
सुन्*नी के माथे पर बल पड़ गए—आपने नाहक यह विषय छेड़ दिया चाचा जी! मैंने तो यह सोचकर अपने मन को समझा लिया कि मैं अभागिन हूं। बस, उसका निवारण मेरे बूते से बाहर है। मैं उस जीवन से मृत्*यु को कहीं अच्*छा समझती हूं, जहां अपनी कदर न हो। मैं व्रत के बदले में व्रत चाहती हूं। जीवन का कोई दूसरा रूप मेरी समझ में नहीं आता। इस विषय में किसी तरह का समझौता करना मेरे लिए असंभव है। नतीजे मी मैं परवाह नहीं करती।
‘लेकिन...’
‘नहीं चाचाजी, इस विषय में अब कुछ न कहिए, नहीं तो मैं चली जाऊँगी।’ 
‘आखिर सोचो तो...’
‘मैं सब सोच चुकी और तय कर चुकी। पशु को मनुष्*य बनाना मेरी शक्ति से बाहर है।’
इसके बाद मेरे लिए अपना मुंह बंद करने के सिवा और क्*या रह गया था?

----------


## Rajeev

5

मई का महीना था। मैं मंसूर गया हुआ था कि गोपा का तार पहुचा तुरंत आओ, जरूरी काम है। मैं घबरा तो गया लेकिन इतना निश्चित था कि कोई दुर्घटना नहीं हुई है। दूसरे दिन दिल्*ली जा पहुचा। गोपा मेरे सामने आकर खड़ी हो गई, निस्*पंद, मूक, निष्*प्राण, जैसे तपेदिक की रोगी हो।
‘मैंने पूछा कुशल तो है, मैं तो घबरा उठा।‘
‘उसने बुझी हुई आंखों से देखा और बोल सच।’
‘सुन्*नी तो कुशल से है।’
‘हां अच्*छी तरह है।’
‘और केदारनाथ?’
‘वह भी अच्*छी तरह हैं।’
‘तो फिर माजरा क्*या है?’
‘कुछ तो नहीं।’
‘तुमने तार दिया और कहती हो कुछ तो नहीं।’
‘दिल तो घबरा रहा था, इससे तुम्*हें बुला लिया। सुन्*नी को किसी तरह समझाकर यहां लाना है। मैं तो सब कुछ करके हार गई।’
‘क्*या इधर कोई नई बात हो गई।’
‘नयी तो नहीं है, लेकिन एक तरह में नयी ही समझो, केदार एक ऐक्*ट्रेस के साथ कहीं भाग गया। एक सप्*ताह से उसका कहीं पता नहीं है। सुन्*नी से कह गया है—जब तक तुम रहोगी घर में नहीं आऊँगा। सारा घर सुन्*नी का शत्रु हो रहा है, लेकिन वह वहां से टलने का नाम नहीं लेता। सुना है केदार अपने बाप के दस्*तखत बनाकर कई हजार रूपये बैंक से ले गया है।
‘तुम सुन्*नी से मिली थीं?’
‘हां, तीन दिन से बराबर जा रही हूं।’
‘वह नहीं आना चाहती, तो रहने क्*यों नहीं देती।’
‘वहां घुट घुटकर मर जाएगी।’
‘मैं उन्*हीं पैरों लाला मदारीलाल के घर चला। हालांकि मैं जानता था कि सुन्*नी किसी तरह न आएगी, मगर वहां पहुचा तो देखा कुहराम मचा हुआ है। मेरा कलेजा धक से रह गया। वहां तो अर्थी सज रही थी। मुहल्*ले के सैकड़ों आदमी जमा थे। घर में से ‘हाय! हाय!’ की क्रंदन-ध्*वनि आ रही थी। यह सुन्*नी का शव था।
मदारीलाल मुझे देखते ही मुझसे उन्*मत की भांति लिपट गए और बोले:
‘भाई साहब, मैं तो लुट गया। लड़का भी गया, बहू भी गयी, जिन्*दगी ही गारत हो गई।’
मालूम हुआ कि जब से केदार गायब हो गया था, सुन्*नी और भी ज्*यादा उदास रहने लगी थी। उसने उसी दिन अपनी चूडियां तोड़ डाली थीं और मांग का सिंदूर पोंछ डाला था। सास ने जब आपत्ति की, तो उनको अपशब्*द कहे। मदारीलाल ने समझाना चाहा तो उन्*हें भी जली-कटी सुनायी। ऐसा अनुमान होता था—उन्*माद हो गया है। लोगों ने उससे बोलना छोड़ दिया था। आज प्रात:काल यमुना स्*नान करने गयी। अंधेरा था, सारा घर सो रहा था, किसी को नहीं जगाया। जब दिन चढ़ गया और बहू घर में न मिली, तो उसकी तलाश होने लगी। दोपहर को पता लगा कि यमुना गयी है। लोग उधर भागे। वहां उसकी लाश मिली। पुलिस आयी, शव की परीक्षा हुई। अब जाकर शव मिला है। मैं कलेजा थामकर बैठ गया। हाय, अभी थोडे दिन पहले जो सुन्*दरी पालकी पर सवार होकर आयी थी, आज वह चार के कंधे पर जा रही है!
मैं अर्थी के साथ हो लिया और वहां से लौटा, तो रात के दस बज गये थे। मेरे पांव कांप रहे थे। मालूम नहीं, यह खबर पाकर गोपा की क्*या दशा होगी। प्राणांत न हो जाए, मुझे यही भय हो रहा था। सुन्*नी उसकी प्राण थी। उसकी जीवन का केन्*द्र थी। उस दुखिया के उद्यान में यही पौधा बच रहा था। उसे वह हृदय रक्*त से सींच-सींचकर पाल रही थी। उसके वसंत का सुनहरा स्*वप्*न ही उसका जीवन था उसमें कोपलें निकलेंगी, फूल खिलेंगे, फल लगेंगे, चिड़िया उसकी डाली पर बैठकर अपने सुहाने राग गाएंगी, किन्*तु आज निष्*ठुर नियति ने उस जीवन सूत्र को उखाडकर फेंक दिया। और अब उसके जीवन का कोई आधार न था। वह बिन्*दु ही मिट गया था, जिस पर जीवन की सारी रेखाएँ आकर एकत्र हो जाती थीं।
दिल को दोनों हाथों से थामे, मैंने जंजीर खटखटायी। गोपा एक लालटेन लिए निकली। मैंने गोपा के मुख पर एक नए आनंद की झलक देखी।
मेरी शोक मुद्रा देखकर उसने मातृवत् प्रेम से मेरा हाथ पकड तलया और बोली आज तो तुम्*हारा सारा दिन रोते ही कटा; अर्थी के साथ बहुत से आदमी रहे होंगे। मेरे जी में भी आया कि चलकर सुन्*नी के अंतिम दर्शन कर लूं। लेकिन मैंने सोचा, जब सुन्*न ही न रही, तो उसकी लाश में क्*या रखा है! न गयी।
मैं विस्*मय से गोपा का मुहँ देखने लगा। तो इसे यह शोक-समाचार मिल चुका है। फिर भी वह शांति और अविचल धैर्य! बोला अच्*छा-किया, न गयी रोना ही तो था।
‘हां, और क्*या? रोयी यहां भी, लेकिन तुमसे सचव कहती हूं, दिल से नहीं रोयी। न जाने कैसे आंसू निकल आए। मुझे तो सुन्*नी की मौत से प्रसन्*नता हुई। दुखिया अपनी मान मर्यादा लिए संसार से विदा हो गई, नहीं तो न जाने क्*या क्*या देखना पड़ता। इसलिए और भी प्रसन्*न हूं कि उसने अपनी आन निभा दी। स्*त्री के जीवन में प्*यार न मिले तो उसका अंत हो जाना ही अच्*छा। तुमने सुन्*नी की मुद्रा देखी थी? लोग कहते हैं, ऐसा जान पड़ता था—मुस्*करा रही है। मेरी सुन्*नी सचमुच देवी थी। भैया, आदमी इसलिए थोडे ही जीना चाहता है कि रोता रहे। जब मालूम हो गया कि जीवन में दु:ख के सिवा कुछ नहीं है, तो आदमी जीकर क्*या करे। किसलिए जिए? खाने और सोने और मर जाने के लिए? यह मैं नहीं चाहती कि मुझे सुन्*नी की याद न आएगी और मैं उसे याद करके रोऊँगी नहीं। लेकिन वह शोक के आंसू न होंगे। बहादुर बेटे की मां उसकी वीरगति पर प्रसन्*न होती है। सुन्*नी की मौत मे क्*या कुछ कम गौरव है? मैं आंसू बहाकर उस गौरव का अनादर कैसे करूं? वह जान*ती है, और चाहे सारा संसार उसकी निंदा करे, उसकी माता सराहना ही करेगी। उसकी आत्*मा से यह आनंद भी छीन लूं? लेकिन अब रात ज्*यादा हो गई है। ऊपर जाकर सो रहो। मैंने तुम्*हारी चारपाई बिछा दी है, मगर देखे, अकेले पडे-पडे रोना नहीं। सुन्*नी ने वही किया, जो उसे करना चाहिए था। उसके पिता होते, तो आज सुन्*नी की प्रतिमा बनाकर पूजते।’
मैं ऊपर जाकर लेटा, तो मेरे दिल का बोझ बहुत हल्*का हो गया था, किन्*तु रह-रहकर यह संदेह हो जाता था कि गोपा की यह शांति उसकी अपार व्*यथा का ही रूप तो नहीं है?

----------


## Rajeev

नशा

ईश्*वरी एक बडे जमींदार का लड़का था और मैं गरीब क्*लर्क था, जिसके पास मेहनत-मजूरी के सिवा और कोई जायदाद न थी। हम दोनों में परस्*पर बहसें होती रहती थीं। मैं जमींदारी की बुराई करता, उन्*हें हिंसक पशु और खून चूसने वाली जोंक और वृक्षों की चोटी पर फूलने वाला बंझा कहता। वह जमींदारों का पक्ष लेता, पर स्*वभावत: उसका पहलू कुछ कमजोर होता था, क्*योंकि उसके पास जमींदारों के अनुकूल कोई दलील न थी। वह कहता कि सभी मनुष्*य बराबर नहीं हाते, छोटे-बडे हमेशा होते रहेंगे। लचर दलील थी। किसी मानुषीय या नैतिक नियम से इस व्*यवस्*था का औचित्*य सिद्ध करना कठिन था। मैं इस वाद-विवाद की गर्मी-गर्मी में अक्*सर तेज हो जाता और लगने वाली बात कह जाता, लेकिन ईश्*वरी हारकर भी मुस्*कराता रहता था मैंने उसे कभी गर्म होते नहीं देखा। शायद इसका कारण यह था कि वह अपने पक्ष की कमजोरी समझता था।
    नौकरों से वह सीधे मुंह बात नहीं करता था। अमीरों में जो एक बेदर्दी और उद्दण्ता होती है, इसमें उसे भी प्रचुर भाग मिला था। नौकर ने बिस्*तर लगाने में जरा भी देर की, दूध जरूरत से ज्*यादा गर्म या ठंडा हुआ, साइकिल अच्*छी तरह साफ नहीं हुई, तो वह आपे से बाहर हो जाता। सुस्*ती या बदतमीजी उसे जरा भी बरदाश्*त न थी, पर दोस्*तों से और विशेषकर मुझसे उसका व्*यवहार सौहार्द और नम्रता से भरा हुआ होता था। शायद उसकी जगह मैं होता, तो मुझसे भी वहीं कठोरताएं पैदा हो जातीं, जो उसमें थीं, क्*योंकि मेरा लोकप्रेम सिद्धांतों पर नहीं, निजी दशाओं पर टिका हुआ था, लेकिन वह मेरी जगह होकर भी शायद अमीर ही रहता, क्*योंकि वह प्रकृति से ही विलासी और ऐश्*वर्य-प्रिय था।
    अबकी दशहरे की छुट्टियों में मैंने निश्*चय किया कि घर न जाऊंगा। मेरे पास किराए के लिए रूपये न थे और न घरवालों को तकलीफ देना चाहता था। मैं जानता हूं, वे मुझे जो कुछ देते हैं, वह उनकी हैसियत से बहुत ज्*यादा है, उसके साथ ही परीक्षा का ख्*याल था। अभी बहुत कुछ पढना है, बोर्डिग हाउस में भूत की तरह अकेले पड़े रहने को भी जी न चाहता था। इसलिए जब ईश्*वरी ने मुझे अपने घर का नेवता दिया, तो मैं बिना आग्रह के राजी हो गया। ईश्*वरी के साथ परीक्षा की तैयारी खूब हो जाएगी। वह अमीर होकर भी मेहनती और जहीन है।
उसने उसके साथ ही कहा-लेकिन भाई, एक बात का ख्*याल रखना। वहॉं अगर जमींदारों की निंदा की, तो मुआमिला बिगड. जाएगा और मेरे घरवालों को बुरा लगेगा। वह लोग तो आसामियों पर इसी दावे से शासन करते हैं कि ईश्*वर ने असामियों को उनकी सेवा के लिए ही पैदा किया है। असामी में कोई मौलिक भेद नहीं है, तो जमींदारों का कहीं पता न लगे।
मैंने कहा-तो क्*या तुम समझते हो कि मैं वहां जाकर कुछ और हो जाऊंगा?
‘हॉं, मैं तो यही समझता हूं।
‘तुम गलत समझते हो।‘
ईश्*वरी ने इसका कोई जवाब न दिया। कदाचित् उसने इस मुआमले को मरे विवेक पर छोड़ दिया। और बहुत अच्*छा किया। अगर वह अपनी बात पर अड़ता, तो मैं भी जिद पकड़ लेता।

----------


## Rajeev

2

सेकंड क्*लास तो क्*या, मैंनें कभी इंटर क्*लास में भी सफर न किया था। अब की सेकंड क्*लास में सफर का सौभाग्*य प्राइज़ हुआ। गाडी तो नौ बजे रात को आती थी, पर यात्रा के हर्ष में हम शाम को स्*टेशन जा पहुंचे। कुछ देर इधर-उधर सैर करने के बाद रिफ्रेशमेंट-रूम में जाकर हम लोगों ने भेजन किया। मेरी वेश-भूषा और रंग-ढंग से पारखी खानसामों को यह पहचानने में देर न लगी कि मालिक कौन है और पिछलग्*गू कौन; लेकिन न जाने क्*यों मुझे उनकी गुस्*ताखी बुरी लग रही थी। पैसे ईश्*वरी की जेब से गए। शायद मेरे पिता को जो वेतन मिलता है, उससे ज्*यादा इन खानसामों को इनाम-इकराम में मिल जाता हो। एक अठन्*नी तो चलते समय ईश्*वरी ही ने दी। *फिर भी मैं उन सभों से उसी तत्*परता और विनय की अपेक्षा करता था, जिससे वे ईश्*वरी की सेवा कर रहे थे। क्*यों ईश्*वरी के हुक्*म पर सब-के-सब दौडते हैं, लेकिन मैं कोई चीज मांगता हूं, तो उतना उत्*साह नहीं दिखाते! मुझे भोजन में कुछ स्*वाद न मिला। यह भेद मेरे ध्*यान को सम्*पूर्ण रूप से अपनी ओर खींचे हुए था।
गाडी आयी, हम दोनो सवार हुए। खानसामों ने ईश्*वरी को सलाम किया। मेरी ओर देखा भी नहीं।
    ईश्*वरी ने कहा—कितने तमीजदार हैं ये सब? एक हमारे नौकर हैं कि कोई काम करने का ढंग नहीं।
    मैंने खट्टे मन से कहा—इसी तरह अगर तुम अपने नौकरों को भी आठ आने रोज इनाम दिया करो, तो शायद इनसे ज्*यादा तमीजदार हो जाएं।
    ‘तो क्*या तुम समझते हो, यह सब केवल इनाम के लालच से इतना अदब करते हैं।
    ‘जी नहीं, कदापित नहीं! तमीज और अदब तो इनके रक्*त में मिल गया है।’
    गाड़ी चली। डाक थी। प्रयास से चली तो प्रतापगढ जाकर रूकी। एक आदमी ने हमारा कमरा खोला। मैं तुरंत चिल्*ला उठा, दूसरा दरजा है-सेकंड क्*लास है।
    उस मुसाफिर ने डिब्*बे के अन्*दर आकर मेरी ओर एक विचित्र उपेक्षा की दृष्टि से देखकर कहा—जी हां, सेवक इतना समझता है, और बीच वाले बर्थडे पर बैठ गया। मुझे कितनी लज्*जा आई, कह नहीं सकता।
    भोर होते-होते हम लोग मुरादाबाद पहुंचे। स्*टेशन पर कई आदमी हमारा स्*वागत करने के लिए खड़े थे। पांच बेगार। बेगारों ने हमारा लगेज उठाया। दोनों भद्र पुरूष पीछे-पीछे चले। एक मुसलमान था रियासत अली, दूसरा ब्राह्मण था रामहरख। दोनों ने मेरी ओर परिचित नेत्रों से देखा, मानो कह रहे हैं, तुम कौवे होकर हंस के साथ कैसे?
    रियासत अली ने ईश्*वरी से पूछा—यह बाबू साहब क्*या आपके साथ पढ़ते हैं? 
ईश्*वरी ने जवाब दिया—हॉँ, साथ पढ़ते भी हैं और साथ रहते भी हैं। यों कहिए कि आप ही की बदौलत मैं इलाहाबाद पड़ा हुआ हूं, नहीं कब का लखनऊ चला आया होता। अब की मैं इन्*हें घसीट लाया। इनके घर से कई तार आ चुके थे, मगर मैंने इनकारी-जवाब दिलवा दिए। आखिरी तार तो अर्जेंट था, जिसकी फीस चार आने प्रति शब्*द है, पर यहां से उनका भी जवाब इनकारी ही था।
    दोनों सज्*जनों ने मेरी ओर चकित नेत्रों से देखा। आतंकित हो जाने की चेष्*टा करते जान पड़े।
    रियासत अली ने अर्द्धशंका के स्*वर में कहा—लेकिन आप बड़े सादे लिबास में रहते हैं।
    ईश्*वरी ने शंका निवारण की—महात्*मा गांधी के भक्*त हैं साहब। खद्दर के सिवा कुछ पहने ही नहीं। पुराने सारे कपड़े जला डाले। यों कहा कि राजा हैं। ढाई लाख सालाना की रियासत है, पर आपकी सूरत देखो तो मालूम होता है, अभी अनाथालय से पकड़कर आये हैं।
रामहरख बोले—अमीरों का ऐसा स्*वभाव बहुत कम देखने में आता है। कोई भॉंप ही नहीं सकता।
    रियासत अली ने समर्थन किया—आपने महाराजा चॉँगली को देखा होता तो दॉंतों तले उंगली दबाते। एक गाढ़े की मिर्जई और चमरौंधे जूते पहने बाजारों में घूमा करते थे। सुनते हैं, एक बार बेगार में पकड़े गए थे और उन्*हीं ने दस लाख से कालेज खोल दिया।
    मैं मन में कटा जा रहा था; पर न जाने क्*या बात थी कि यह सफेद झूठ उस वक्*त मुझे हास्*यास्*पद न जान पड़ा। उसके प्रत्*येक वाक्*य के साथ मानों मैं उस कल्पित वैभव के समीपतर आता जाता था।
    मैं शहसवार नहीं हूं। हॉँ, लड़कपन में कई बार लद्दू घोड़ों पर सवार हुआ हूं। यहां देखा तो दो कलॉं-रास घोड़े हमारे लिए तैयार खड़े थे। मेरी तो जान ही निकल गई। सवार तो हुआ, पर बोटियॉं कॉंप रहीं थीं। मैंने चेहरे पर शिकन न पड़ने दिया। घोड़े को ईश्*वरी के पीछे डाल दिया। खैरियत यह हुई कि ईश्*वरी ने घोड़े को तेज न किया, वरना शायद मैं हाथ-पॉँर तुड़वाकर लौटता। संभव है, ईश्*वरी ने समझ लिया हो कि यह कितने पानी में है।

----------


## Rajeev

3

ईश्*वरी का घर क्*या था, किला था। इमामबाड़े का—सा फाटक, द्वार पर पहरेदार टहलता हुआ, नौकरों का कोई सिसाब नहीं, एक हाथी बॅंधा हुआ। ईश्*वरी ने अपने पिता, चाचा, ताऊ आदि सबसे मेरा परिचय कराया और उसी अतिश्*योक्ति के साथ। ऐसी हवा बॉंधी *िक कुछ न पूछिए। नौकर-चाकर ही नहीं, घर के लोग भी मेरा सम्*मान करने लगे। देहात के जमींदार, लाखों का मुनाफा, मगर पुलिस कान्*सटेबिल को अफसर समझने वाले। कई महाशय तो मुझे हुजूर-हुजूर कहने लगे!
    जब जरा एकान्*त हुआ, तौ मैंने ईश्*वरी से कहा—तुम बड़े शैतान हो यार, मेरी मिट्टी क्*यों पलीद कर रहे हो?
    ईश्*वरी ने दृढ़ मुस्*कान के साथ कहा—इन गधों के सामने यही चाल जरूरी थी, वरना सीधे मुँह बोलते भी नहीं।
    जरा देर के बाद नाई हमारे पांव दबाने आया। कुंवर लोग स्*टेशन से आये हैं, थक गए होंगे। ईश्*वरी ने मेरी ओर इशारा करके कहा—पहले कुंवर साहब के पांव दबा।
    मैं चारपाई पर लेटा हुआ था। मेरे जीवन में ऐसा शायद ही कभी हुआ हो कि किसी ने मेरे पांव दबाए हों। मैं इसे अमीरों के चोचले, रईसों का गधापन और बड़े आदमियों की मुटमरदी और जाने क्*या-क्*या कहकर ईश्*वरी का परिहास किया करता और आज मैं पोतड़ों का रईस बनने का स्*वांग भर रहा था।
    इतने में दस बज गए। पुरानी सभ्*यता के लोग थे। नयी रोशनी अभी केवल पहाड़ की चोटी तक पहुंच पायी थी। अंदर से भोजन का बुलावा आया। हम स्*नान करने चले। मैं हमेंशा अपनी धोती खुद छांट लिया करता हूँ; मगर यहॉँ मैंने ईश्*वरी की ही भांति अपनी धोती भी छोड़ दी। अपने हाथों अपनी धोती छांटते शर्म आ रही थी। अंदर भोजन करने चले। होस्*टल में जूते पहले मेज पर जा डटते थे। यहॉं पॉंव धोना आवश्*यक था। कहार पानी लिये खड़ा था। ईश्*वरी ने पॉंव बढ़ा दिए। कहार ने उसके पॉंव धोए। मैंने भी पॉंव बढ़ा दिए। कहार ने मेरे पॉंव भी धोए। मेरा वह विचार न जाने कहॉं चला गया था।

----------


## Rajeev

4

सोचा था, वहॉँ देहात में एकाग्र होकर खूब पढ़ेंगे, पर यहॉं सारा दिन सैर-सपाटे में कट जाता था। कहीं नदी में बजरे पर सैर कर रहे हैं, कहीं मछ*लियों या चिडियों का शिकार खेल रहे हैं, कहीं पहलवानों की कुश्*ती देख रहे हैं, कहीं शतरंज पर जमें हैं। ईश्*वरी खूब अंडे मँगवाता और कमरे में ‘स्*टोव’ पर आमलेट बनते। नौकरों का एक जत्*था हमेशा घेरे रहता। अपने हॉँथ-पॉँव हिलाने की कोई जरूरत नहीं। केवल जबान हिला देना काफी है। नहाने बैठो तो आदमी नहलाने को हाजिर, लेटो तो आदमी पंखा झलने को खड़े।
    महात्*मा गांधी का कुंवर चेला मशहूर था। भीतर से बाहर तक मेरी धाक थी। नाश्*ते में जरा भी देर न होने पाए, कहीं कुंवर साहब नाराज न हो जाऍं; बिछावन ठीक समय पर लग जाए, कुंवर साहब के सोने का समय आ गया। मैं ईश्*वरी से भी ज्*यादा नाजुक दिमाग बन गया था या बनने पर मजबूर किया गया था। ईश्*वरी अपने हाथ से बिस्*तर बिछाले लेकिन कुंवर मेहमान अपने हाथों कैसेट अपना बिछावन बिछा सकते हैं! उनकी महानता में बट्टा लग जाएगा।
    एक दिन सचमुच यही बात हो गई। ईश्*वरी घर में था। शायद अपनी माता से कुछ बातचीत करने में देर हो गई। यहॉं दस बज गए। मेरी ऑंखें नींद से झपक रही थीं, मगर बिस्*तर कैसेट लगाऊं? कुंवर जो ठहरा। कोई साढ़े ग्*यारह बजे महरा आया। बड़ा मुंह लगा नौकर था। घर के धंधों में मेरा बिस्*तर लगाने की उसे सुधि ही न रही। अब जो याद आई, तो भागा हुआ आया। मैंने ऐसी डॉँट बताई कि उसने भी याद किया होगा।
ईश्*वरी मेरी डॉँट सुनकर बाहर निकल आया और बोला—तुमने बहुत अच्*छा किया। यह सब हरामखोर इसी व्*यवहार के योग्*य हैं।
    इसी तरह ईश्*वरी एक दिन एक जगह दावत में गया हुआ था। शाम हो गई, मगर लैम्*प मेज पर रखा हुआ था। दियासलाई भी थी, लेकिन ईश्*वरी खुद कभी लैम्*प नहीं जलाता था। **फिर कुंवर साहब कैसे जलाऍं? मैं झुंझला रहा था। समाचार-पत्र आया रखा हुआ था। जी उधर लगा हुआ था, पर लैम्*प नदारद। दैवयोग से उसी वक्*त मुंशी रियासत अली आ निकले। मैं उन्*हीं पर उबल पड़ा, ऐसी फटकार बताई कि बेचारा उल्*लू हो गया— तुम लोगों को इतनी फिक्र भी नहीं कि लैम्*प तो जलवा दो! मालूम नहीं, ऐसे कामचोर आदमियों का यहॉं कैसे गुजर होता है। मेरे यहॉं घंटे-भर निर्वाह न हो। रियासत अली ने कॉँपते हुए हाथों से लैम्*प जला दिया।
    वहाँ एक ठाकुर अक्*सर आया करता था। कुछ मनचला आदमी था, महात्*मा गांधी का परम भक्*त। मुझे महात्*माजी का चेला समझकर मेरा बड़ा लिहाज करता था; पर मुझसे कुछ पूछते संकोच करता था। एक दिन मुझे अकेला देखकर आया और हाथ बांधकर बोला—सरकार तो गांधी बाबा के चेले हैं न? लोग कहते हैं कि यह सुराज हो जाएगा तो जमींदार न रहेंगे।
    मैंने शान जमाई—जमींदारों के रहने की जरूरत ही क्*या है? यह लोग गरीबों का खून चूसने के सिवा और क्*या करते है?
    ठाकुर ने *पिर पूछा—तो क्*यों, सरकार, सब जमींदारों की जमीन छीन ली जाएगी। मैंनें कहा-बहुत-से लोग तो खुशी से दे देंगे। जो लोग खुशी से न देंगे, उनकी जमीन छीननी ही पड़ेगी। हम लोग तो तैयार बैठे हुए हैं। ज्*यों ही स्*वराज्*य हुआ, अपने इलाके असामियों के नाम हिबा कर देंगे।
    मैं कुरसी पर पॉँव लटकाए बैठा था। ठाकुर मेरे पॉँव दबाने लगा। फिर बोला—आजकल जमींदार लोग बड़ा जुलुम करते हैं सरकार! हमें भी हुजूर, अपने इलाके में थोड़ी-सी जमीन दे दें, तो चलकर वहीं आपकी सेवा में रहें।
    मैंने कहा—अभी तो मेरा कोई अख्तियार नहीं है भाई; लेकिन ज्*यों ही अख्तियार मिला, मैं सबसे पहले तुम्*हें बुलाऊंगा। तुम्*हें मोटर-ड़्राइवरी सिखा कर अपना ड्राइवर बना लूंगा।
    सुना, उस दिन ठाकुर ने खूब भंग पी और अपनी स्*त्री को खूब पीटा और गॉंव महाजन से लड़ने पर तैयार हो गया।

----------


## Rajeev

5

छुट्टी इस तरह तमाम हुई और हम फिर प्रयाग चले। गॉँव के बहुत-से लोग हम लोगों को पहुंचाने आये। ठाकुर तो हमारे साथ स्*टेशन तक आया। मैनें भी अपना पार्ट खूब सफाई से खेला और अपनी कुबेरोचित विनय और देवत्*व की मुहर हरेक हृदय पर लगा दी। जी तो चाहता था, हरेक नौकर को अच्छा इनाम दूँ, लेकिन वह सामर्थ्य कहॉँ थी? वापसी टिकट था ही, केवल गाड़ी में बैठना था; पर गाड़ी गायी तो ठसाठस भरी हुई। दुर्गापूजा की छुट्टियॉं भोगकर सभी लोग लौट रहे थे। सेकंड क्*लास में तिल रखने की जगह नहीं। इंटरव्यू क्*लास की हालत उससे भी बदतर। यह आखिरी गाड़ी थी। किसी तरह रूक न सकते थे। बड़ी मुश्किल से तीसरे दरजे में जगह मिली। हमारे ऐश्*वर्य ने वहॉं अपना रंग जमा लिया, मगर मुझे उसमें बैठना बुरा लग रहा था। आये थे आराम से लेटे-लेटे, जा रहे थे सिकुड़े हुए। पहलू बदलने की भी जगह न थी।
    कई आदमी पढ़े-लिखे भी थे! वे आपस में अंगरेजी राज्*य की तारीफ करते जा रहे थे। एक महाश्*य बोले—ऐसा न्*याय तो किसी राज्*य में नहीं देखा। छोटे-बड़े सब बराबर। राजा भी किसी पर अन्*याय करे, तो अदालत उसकी गर्दन दबा देती है।
    दूसरे सज्*जन ने समर्थन किया—अरे साहब, आप खुद बादशाह पर दावा कर सकते हैं। अदालत में बादशाह पर डिग्री हो जाती है।
    एक आदमी, जिसकी पीठ पर बड़ा गट्ठर बँधा था, कलकत्*ते जा रहा था। कहीं गठरी रखने की जगह न मिलती थी। पीठ पर बॉँधे हुए था। इससे बेचैन होकर बार-बार द्वार पर खड़ा हो जाता। मैं द्वार के पास ही बैठा हुआ था। उसका बार-बार आकर मेरे मुंह को अपनी गठरी से रगड़ना मुझे बहुत बुरा लग रहा था। एक तो हवा यों ही कम थी, दूसरे उस गँवार  का आकर मेरे मुंह पर खड़ा हो जाना, मानो मेरा गला दबाना था। मैं कुछ देर तक जब्*त किए बैठा रहा। एकाएक मुझे क्रोध आ गया। मैंने उसे पकड़कर पीछे ठेल दिया और दो तमाचे जोर-जोर से लगाए।
    उसनें ऑंखें निकालकर कहा—क्*यों मारते हो बाबूजी, हमने भी किराया दिया है!
    मैंने उठकर दो-तीन तमाचे और जड़ दिए।
    गाड़ी में तूफान आ गया। चारों ओर से मुझ पर बौछार पड़ने लगी।
    ‘अगर इतने नाजुक मिजाज हो, तो अव्*वल दर्जे में क्*यों नहीं बैठे।‘
    ‘कोई बड़ा आदमी होगा, तो अपने घर का होगा। मुझे इस तरह मारते तो दिखा देता।’
‘क्*या कसूर किया था बेचारे ने। गाड़ी में साँस लेने की जगह नहीं, खिड़की पर जरा सॉँस लेने खड़ा हो गया, तो उस पर इतना क्रोध! अमीर होकर क्*या आदमी अपनी इन्*सानियत बिल्*कुल खो देता है।
’यह भी अंगरेजी राज है, जिसका आप बखान कर रहे थे।‘
एक ग्रामीण बोला—दफ्तर मॉं घुस पावत नहीं, उस पै इत्*ता मिजाज।
ईश्*वरी ने अंगरेजी मे कहा- What an idiot you are, Bir!
और मेरा नशा अब कुछ-कुछ उतरता हुआ मालूम होता था।

----------


## Rajeev

स्*वामिनी

शिवदास ने भंडारे की कुंजी अपनी बहू रामप्*यारी के सामने फेंककर अपनी बूढ़ी ऑंखों में ऑंसू भरकर कहा—बहू, आज से गिरस्*ती की देखभाल तुम्*हारे ऊपर है। मेरा सुख भगवान् से नहीं देखा गया, नहीं तो क्*या जवान बेटे को यों छीन लेते! उसका काम करने वाला तो कोई चाहिए। एक हल तोड़ दूं, तो गुजारा न होगा। मेरे ही कुकरम से भगवान् का यह कोप आया है, और मैं ही अपने माथे पर उसे लूंगा। बिरजू का हल अब मैं ही संभालूँगा। अब घर देख-रेख करने वाला, धरने-उठाने वाला तुम्*हारे सिवा दूसरा कौन है? रोओ मत बेटा, भगवान् की जो इच्*छा थी, वह हुआ; और जो इच्*छा होगी वह होगा। हमारा-तुम्*हारा क्*या बस है? मेरे जीते-जी तुम्*हें कोई टेढ़ी ऑंख से देख भी न सकेगा। तुम किसी बात का सोच मत किया करो। बिरजू गया, तो अभी बैठा ही हुआ हूं।
    रामप्*यारी और रामदुलारी दो सगी बहनें थीं। दोनों का विवाह मथुरा और बिरजू दो सगे भाइयों से हुआ। दोनों बहनें नैहर की तरह ससुराल में भी प्रेम और आनंद से रहने लगीं। शिवदास को पेन्*शन मिली। दिन-भर द्वार पर गप-शप करते। भरा-पूरा परिवार देखकर प्रसन्*न होते और अधिकतर धर्म-चर्चा में लगे रहते थे; लेकिन दैवगति से बड़ा लड़का बिरजू बिमार पड़ा और आज उसे मरे हुए पंद्रह दिन बित गए। आज क्रिया-कर से फुरसत मिली और शिवदास ने सच्*चे कर्मवीर की भॉँति फिर जीवन संग्राम के लिए कमर कस ली। मन में उसे चाहे कितना ही दु:ख हुआ हो, उसे किसी ने रोते नहीं देखा। आज अपनी बहू को देखकर एक क्षण के लिए उसकी ऑंखें सजल हो गई; लेकिन उसने मन को संभाला और रूद्ध कंठ से उसे दिलासा देने लगा। कदाचित् उसने, सोचा था, घर की स्*वामिनी बनकर विधवा के ऑंसू पुंछ जाऍंगे, कम-से-कम उसे इतना कठिन परिश्रम न करना पड़ेगा, इसलिए उसने भंडारे की कुंजी बहू के सामने फेंक दी थी। वैधव्*य की व्*यथा को स्*वामित्*व के गर्व से दबा देना चाहता था।
    रामप्*यारी ने पुलकित कंठ से कहा—कैसे हो सकता है दादा, कि तुम मेहनत-मजदूरी करो और मैं मालकिन बनकर बैठूं? काम धंधे में लगी रहूंगी, तो मन बदला रहेगा। बैठे-बैठे तो रोनो के सिवा और कुछ न होगा।
    शिवदास ने समझाया—बेटा, दैवगति में तो किसी का बस नहीं, रोने-धोने से हलकानी के सिवा और क्*या हाथ आएगा? घर में भी तो बीसों काम हैं। कोई साधु-सन्*त आ जाऍं, कोई पहुना ही आ पहुंचे, तो उनके सेवा-सत्*कार के लिए किसी को घर पर रहना ही पड़ेगा।
    बहू ने बहुत—से हीले किए, पर शिवदास ने एक न सुनी।

----------


## Rajeev

2

शिवदास के बाहर चले जाने पर रामप्*यारी ने कुंजी उठायी, तो उसे मन में अपूर्व गौरव और उत्*तरदायित्*व का अनुभव हुआ। जरा देर के लिए पति-वियोग का दु:ख उसे भूल गया। उसकी छोटी बहन और देवर दोनों काम करने गये हुए थे। शिवदास बाहर था। घर बिलकुल खाली था। इस वक्*त वह निश्चित होकर भंडारे को खोल सकती है। उसमें क्*या-क्*या सामान है, क्*या-क्*या विभूति है, यह देखने के लिए उसका मन लालायित हो उठा। इस घर में वह कभी न आयी थी। जब कभी किसी को कुछ देना या किसी से कुछ लेना होता था, तभी शिवदास आकर इस कोठरी को खोला करता था। फिर उसे बन्*दकर वह ताली अपनी कमर में रख लेता था।
    रामप्*यारी कभी-कभी द्वार की दरारों से भीतर झॉँकती थी, पर अंधेरे  में कुछ न दिखाई देता। सारे घर के लिए वह कोठरी तिलिस्*म या रहस्*य था, जिसके विषय में भॉंति-भॉंति की कल्*पनाऍं होती रहती थीं। आज रामप्*यारी को वह रहस्*य खोलकर देखने का अवसर मिल गया। उसे बाहर का द्वार बन्*द कर दिया, कि कोई उसे भंडार खोलते न देख ले, नहीं सोचेगा, बेजरूरत उसने क्*यों खोला, तब आकर कॉंपते हुए हाथों से ताला खोला। उसकी छाती धड़क रही थी कि कोई द्वार न खटखटाने लगे। अन्*दर पॉंव रखा तो उसे कुछ उसी प्रकार का, लेकिन उससे कहीं तीव्र आनन्*द हुआ, जो उसे अपने गहने-कपड़े  की पिटारी खोलने में होता था। मटकों में गुड़, शक्*कर, गेहूँ, जौ आदि चीजें रखी हुई थीं। एक किनारे बड़े-बड़े बरतन धरे थे, जो शादी-ब्*याह के अवसर पर निकाले जाते थे, या मॉंगे दिये जाते थे। एक आले पर मालगुजारी की रसीदें और लेन-देन के पुरजे बॅंधे हुए रखे थे। कोठरी में एक विभूति-सी छायी थी, मानो लक्ष्*मी अज्ञात रूप से विराज रही हो। उस विभूति की छाया में रामप्*यारी आध घण्*टे तक बैठी अपनी आत्*मा को तृप्*त करती रही। प्रतिक्षण उसके हृदय पर ममत्*व का नशा-सा छाया जा रहा था। जब वह उस कोठरी से निकली, तो उसके मन के संस्*कार बदल गए थे, मानो किसी ने उस पर मंत्र डाल दिया हो।
    उसी समय द्वार पर किसी ने आवाज दी। उसने तुरन्*त भंडारे का द्वार बन्*द किया और जाकर सदर दरवाजा खोल दिया। देखा तो पड़ोसिन झुनिया खड़ी है और एक रूपया उधार मॉंग रही है।
    रामप्*यारी ने रूखाई से कहा—अभी तो एक पैसा घर में नहीं है जीजी, क्रिया-कर्म में सब खरच हो गया।
    झुनिया चकरा गई। चौधरी के घर में इस समय एक रूपया भी नहीं है, यह विश्*वास करने की बात न थी। जिसके यहॉं सैकड़ों का लेन-देन है, वह सब कुछ क्रिया-कर्म में नहीं खर्च कर सकता। अगर शिवदास ने कहाना किया होता, तो उसे आश्*चर्य न होता। प्*यारी तो अपने सरल स्*वभाव के लिए गाँव में मशहूर थी। अकसर शिवदास की ऑंखें बचाकर पड़ोसियों को इच्छित वस्*तुऍं दे दिया करती थी। अभी कल ही उसने जानकी को सेर-भर दूध दिया। यहॉं तक कि अपने गहने तक मॉंगे दे देती थी। कृपण शिवदास के घर में ऐसी सखरच बहू का आना गॉंव वाले अपने सौभाग्*य की बात समझते थे।
    झुनिया ने चकित होकर कहा—ऐसा न कहो जीजी, बड़े गाढ़े में पड़कर आयी हूं, नहीं तुम जानती हो, मेरी आदत ऐसी नहीं है। बाकी एक एक रूपया देना है। प्*यादा द्वार पर खड़ा बकझक कर रहा है। रूपया दे दो, तो किसी तरह यह विपत्ति टले। मैं आज के आठवें दिन आकर दे जाऊंगी। गॉंव में और कौन घर है, जहॉं मांगने जाऊं? 
    प्*यारी टस से मस न हुई।
    उसके जाते ही प्*यारी सॉँझ के लिए रसोई—पानी का इंतजाम करने लगी। पहले चावल-दाल बिनना अपाढ़ लगता था और रसोई में जाना तो सूली पर चढ़ने से कम न था। कुछ देर बहनों में झॉंव-झॉंव होती, तब शिवदास आकर कहते, क्*या आज रसोई न बनेगी, तो दो में एक एक उठती और मोटे-मोटे टिक्*कड़ लगाकर रख देती, मानो बैलों का रातिब हो। आज प्*यारी तन-मन से रसोई के प्रबंध में लगी हुई है। अब वह घर की स्*वामिनी है।
    तब उसने बाहर निकलकर देखा, कितना कूड़ा-करकट पड़ा हुआ है! बुढ़ऊ दिन-भर मक्*खी मारा करते हैं। इतना भी नहीं होता कि जरा झाड़ू ही लगा दें। अब क्*या इनसे इतना भी न होगा? द्वार चिकना होना चाहिए कि देखकर आदमी का मन प्रसन्*न हो जाए। यह नहीं कि उबकाई आने लगे। अभी कह दूँ, तो तिनक उठें। अच्*छा, मुन्*नी नींद से अलग क्*यों खड़ी है?
उसने मुन्*नी के पास जाकर नॉँद में झॉँका। दुर्गन्*ध आ रही थी। ठीक! मालूम होता है, महीनों से पानी ही नहीं बदला गया। इस तरह तो गाय रह चुकी। अपना पेट भर लिया, छुट्टी हुई, और किसी से क्*या मतलब? हॉं, सबको अच्*छा लगता है। दादा द्वार पर बैठे चिलम पी रहे हैं, वह भी तीन कौड़ी का। खाने को डेढ़ सेर; काम करते नानी मरती है। आज आता है तो पूछती हूँ, नॉँद में पानी क्*यों नहीं बदला। रहना हो, रहे या जाए। आदमी  बहुत मिलेंगे। चारों ओर तो लोग मारे-मारे फिर रहे हैं।
    आखिर उससे न रहा गया। घड़ा उठाकर पानी लाने चली।
    शिवदास ने पुकारा—पानी क्*या होगा बहूँ? इसमें पानी भरा हुआ है।
    प्*यारी ने कहा—नॉँद का पानी सड़ गया है। मुन्*नी भूसे में मुंह नहीं डालती। देखते नहीं हो, कोस-भर पर खड़ी है।
    शिवदास मार्मिक भाव से मुस्*कराए और आकर बहू के हाथ से घड़ा ले लिया।

----------


## Rajeev

3

कई महीने बीत गए। प्*यारी के अधिकार मे आते ही उस घर मे जैसे वसंत आ गया। भीतर-बाहर जहॉं देखिए, किसी निपुण प्रबंधक के हस्*तकौशल, सुविचार और सुरूचि के चिन्*ह दिखते थे। प्*यारी ने गृहयंत्र की ऐसी चाभी कस दी थी कि सभी पुरजे ठीक-ठाक चलने लगे थे। भोजन पहले से अच्*छा मिलता है और समय पर मिलता है। दूध ज्*यादा होता है, घी ज्*यादा होता है, और काम ज्*यादा होता है। प्*यारी न खुद विश्राम लेती है, न दूसरों को विश्राम लेने देती है। घर में ऐसी बरकत आ गई है कि जो चीज मॉंगो, घर ही में निकल आती है। आदमी से लेकर जानवर तक सभी स्*वस्*थ दिखाई देते हैं। अब वह पहले की-सी दशा नहीं है कि कोई चिथड़े लपेटे घूम रहा है, किसी को गहने की धुन सवार है। हॉं अगर कोई रूग्*ण और चिंतित तथा मलिन वेष में है, तो वह प्*यारी है; फिर भी सारा घर उससे जलता है। यहॉं तक कि बूढ़े शिवदास भी कभी-कभी उसकी बदगोई करते हैं। किसी को पहर रात रहे उठना अच्*छा नहीं लगता। मेहनत से सभी जी चुराते हैं। फिर भी यह सब मानते हैं कि प्*यारी न हो, तो घर का काम न चले। और तो और, दोनों बहनों में भी अब उतना अपनापन नहीं।
    प्रात:काल का समय था। दुलारी ने हाथों के कड़े लाकर प्*यारी के सामने पटक दिये और भुन्*नाई हुई बोली—लेकर इसे भी भण्*डारे में बंद कर दे।
    प्*यारी ने कड़े उठा लिये और कोमल स्*वर से कहा—कह तो दिया, हाथ में रूपये आने दे, बनवा दूंगी। अभी ऐसा घिस नहीं गया है कि आज ही उतारकर फेंक दिया जाए।
    दुलारी लड़ने को तैयार होकर आयी थी। बोली—तेरे हाथ मं काहे को कभी रूपये आऍंगे और काहे को कड़े बनेंगे। जोड़-तोड़ रखने में मजा आता है न?
    प्*यारी ने हॅंसकर कहा—जोड-तोड़ रखती हूँ तो तेरे लिए कि मेरे कोई और बैठा हुआ है, कि मैं सबसे ज्*यादा खा-पहन लेती हूँ। मेरा अनन्*त कब का टूटा पड़ा है।
    दुलारी—तुम न खाओ-न पहनो, जस तो पाती हो। यहॉं खाने-पहनने के सिवा और क्*या है? मैं तुम्*हारा हिसाब-किताब नहीं जानती, मेरे कड़े आज बनने को भेज दो।
    प्*यारी ने सरल विनोद के भाव से पूछा—रूपये न हों, तो कहॉँ से लाऊं?
    दुलारी ने उद्दंडता के साथ कहा—मुझे इससे कोई मतलब नहीं। मैं तो कड़े चाहती हूँ।
    इसी तरह घर के सब आदमी अपने-अपने अवसर पर प्*यारी को दो-चार खोटी-खरी सुना जाते थे, और वह गरीब सबकी धौंस हँसकर सहती थी। स्*वामिनी का यह धर्म है कि सबकी धौंस सुन ले और करे वहीं, जिसमें घर का कल्*याण हो! स्*वामित्*व के कवच पर धौंस, ताने, धमकी किसी का असर न होता। उसकी स्*वामिनी की कल्*पना इन आघातों से और भी स्*वस्*थ होती थी। वह गृहस्*थी की संचालिका है। सभी अपने-अपने दु:ख उसी के सामने रोते हैं, पर जो कुछ वह करती है, वही होता है। इतना उसे प्रसन्*न करने के लिए काफी था। गॉँव में प्*यारी की सराहना होती थी। अभी उम्र ही क्*या है, लेकिन सारे घर को सँभाले हुए है। चाहती तो सगाई करके चैन से रहती। इस घर के पीछे अपने को मिटाए देती है। कभी किसी से हँसती-बोलती भी नहीं, जैसे काया पलट हो गई।
    कई दिन बाद दुलारी के कड़े बनकर आ गए। प्*यारी खुद सुनार के घर दौड़-दौड़ गई।
    संध्*या हो गई थी। दुलारी और मथुरा हाट से लौटे। प्*यारी ने नये कड़े दुलारी को दिये। दुलारी निहाल हो गई। चटपट कड़े पहले और दौड़ी हुई बरौठे में जाकर मथुरा को दिखाने लगी। प्*यारी बरौठे के द्वार पर छिपी खड़ी यह दृश्*य देखने लगी। उसकी ऑंखें सजल हो गईं। दुलारी उससे कुल तीन ही साल तो छोटी है! पर दोनों में कितना अंतर है। उसकी ऑंखें मानों उस दृश्*य पर जम गईं, दम्*पति का वह सरल आनंद, उनका प्रेमालिंगन, उनकी मुग्*ध मुद्रा—प्*यारी की टकटकी-सी बँध गई, यहॉँ तक तक दीपक के धुँधले प्रकाश में वे दोनों उसकी नजरों से गायब हो गए और अपने ही अतीत जीवन की एक लीला ऑंखों के सामने बार-बार नए-नए रूप में आने लगी।
    सहसा शिवदास ने पुकारा-बड़ी बहू! एक पैसा दो। तमाखू मॅंगवाऊं।
    प्*यारी की समाधि टूट गई। ऑंसू पोंछती हुई भंडारे में पैसा लेने चली गई।
    एक-एक करके प्*यारी के गहने उसके हाथ से निकलते जाते थे। वह चाहती थी, मेरा घर गॉंव में सबसे सम्*पन्*न समझा जाए, और इस महत्*वाकांक्षा का मूल्*य देना पड़ता था। कभी घर की मरम्*मत के लिए और कभी बैलों की नयी गोई खरीदने के लिए, कभी नातेदारों के व्*यवहारों के लिए, कभी बैलों का नयी गोई खरीदने के लिए, कभी नातेदारों के व्*यवहारों के लिए, कभी बिमारों की दवा-दारू के लिए रूपये की जरूरत पड़ती रहती थी, और जब बहुत कतरब्*योंत करने पर भी काम न चलता तो वह अपनी कोई-न-कोई चीज निकाल देती। और चीज एक बार हाथ से निकलकर * फिर न लौटती थी। वह चाहती, तो इनमें से कितने ही खर्चों को टाल जाती; पर जहॉं इज्*जत की बात आ पड़ती थी, वह दिल खोलकर खर्च करती। अगर गॉंव में हेठी हो गई, तो क्*या बात रही! लोग उसी का नाम तो धरेंगे। दुलारी के पास भी गहने थे। दो-एक चीजें मथुरा के पास भी थीं, लेकिन प्*यारी उनकी चीजें न छूती। उनके खाने-पहनने के दिन हैं। वे इस जंजाल में क्*यों फॅंसें!
    दुलारी को लड़का हुआ, तो प्*यारी ने धूम से जन्*मोत्*सव मनाने का प्रस्*ताव किया। शिवदास ने विरोध किया-क्*या फायदा? जब भगवान् की दया से सगाई-ब्*याह के दिन आऍंगे, तो धूम-धाम कर लेना।
    प्*यारी का हौसलों से भरा दिल भला क्*यों मानता! बोली-कैसी बात कहते हो दादा? पहलौठे लड़के के लिए भी धूम-धाम न हुई तो कब होगी? मन तो नहीं मानता। फिर दुनिया क्*या कहेगी? नाम बड़े, दर्शन थोड़े। मैं तुमसे कुछ नहीं मॉंगती। अपना सारा सरंजाम कर लूंगी।
    ‘गहनों के माथे जाएगी, और क्*या!’ शिवदास ने चिंतित होकर कहा-इस तरह एक दिन धागा भी न बचेगा। कितना समझाया, बेटा, भाई-भौजाई किसी के नहीं होते। अपने पास दो चीजें रहेंगी, तो सब मुंह जोहेंगे; नहीं कोई सीधे बात भी न करेगा।
    प्*यारी ने ऐसा मुंह बनाया, मानो वह ऐसी बूढ़ी बातें बहुत सुन चुकी है, और बोली-जो अपने हैं, वे भी न पूछें, तो भी अपने ही रहते हैं। मेंरा धरम मेंरे साथ है, उनका धरम उनके साथ है। मर जाऊँगी तो क्*या छाती पर लाद ले जाऊंगी?
    धूम-धाम से जन्*मोत्*सव मनाया गया। बारही के दिन सारी बिरादरी का भोज हुआ। लोग खा-पीकर चले गये, प्*यारी दिन-भर की थकी-मॉंदी ऑंगन में एक टाट का टुकड़ा बिछाकर कमर सीधी करने लगी। ऑंखें झपक गई। मथुरा उसी वक्*त घर में आया। नवजात पुत्र को देखने के लिए उसका चित्*त व्*याकुल हो रहा था। दुलारी सौर-गृह से निकल चुकी थी। गर्भावस्*था में उसकी देह क्षीण हो गई थी, मुंह भी उतर गया था, पर आज स्*वस्*थता की लालिमा मुख पर छाई हुई थी। सौर के संयम और पौ*ष्टिटक भोजन ने देह को चिकना कर दिया था। मथुरा उसे ऑंगन में देखते ही समीप आ गया और एक बार प्*यारी की ओर ताककर उसके निद्रामग्*न होने का निश्*चय करके उसने शिशु को गोद में ले लिया और उसका मुंह चूमने लगा।
    आहट पाकर प्*यारी की ऑंखें खुल गई; पर उसने लींद का बहाना किया और अधखुली ऑंखों से यह आनन्*द-क्रिड़ा देखने लगी। माता और पिता दोनों बारी-बारी से बालक को चूमते, गले लगाते और उसके मुख को निहारते थे। कितना स्*वर्गीय आनन्*द था! प्*यारी की तृषित लालसा एक क्षण के लिए स्*वामिनी को भूल गई। जैसे लगाम मुखबद्ध बोझ से लदा हुआ, हॉंकने वाले के चाबुक से पीडित, दौड़ते-दौड़ते बेदम तुरंग हिनहिनाने की आवाज सुनकर कनौतियॉं खड़ी कर लेता है और परिस्थिति को भूलकर एक दबी हुई हिनहिनाहट से उसका जवाब देता है, कुछ वही दशा प्*यारी की हुई। उसका मातृत्*व की जो पिंजरे में बन्छ, मूक, निश्चेष्ट पड़ा हुआ थ्ज्ञा, समीप से आनेवाली मातृत्व की चहकार सुनकर जैसे जाग पड़ा और चिनताओं के उस पिंजरे से निकलने के लिए पंख फड़फड़ाने लगा।
    मथुरा ने कहा—यह मेरा लड़का है।
    दुलारी ने बालक को गोद में चिपटाकर कहा—हॉं, क्*यों नहीं। तुम्*हीं ने तो नौ महीने पेट में रखा है। सॉँसत तो मेरी हुई, बाप कहलाने के लिए तुम कूद पड़े।
    मथुरा—मेरा लड़का न होता, तो मेरी सूरत का क्*यों होता। चेहरा-मोहरा, रंग-रूप सब मेरा ही-सा है कि नहीं?
    दुलारी—इससे क्*या होता है। बीज बनिये के घर से आता है। खेत किसान का होता है। उपज बनिये की नहीं होती, किसान की होती है।
    मथुरा—बातों में तुमसे कोई न जीतेगा। मेरा लड़का बड़ा हो जाएगा, तो मैं द्वार पर बैठकर मजे से हुक्का पिया करूंगा।
    दुलारी—मेरा लड़का पढ़े-लिखेगा, कोई बड़ा हुद्दा पाएगा। तुम्*हारी तरह दिल-भर बैल के पीछे न चलेगा। मालकिन का कहना है, कल एक पालना बनवा दें।
    मथुरा—अब बहुत सबेरे न उठा करना और छाती फाड़कर काम भी न करना।
    दुलारी—यह महारानी जीने देंगी?
    मथुरा—मुझे तो बेचारी पर दया आती है। उसके कौन बैठा हुआ है? हमीं लोगों के लिए मरती है। भैया होते, तो अब तक दो-तीन बच्*चों की मॉं हो गई होती।
    प्*यारी के कंठ में ऑंसुओं का ऐसा वेग उठा कि उसे रोकने में सारी देह कॉंप उठी। अपना वंचित जीवन उसे मरूस्*थल-सा लगा, जिसकी सूखी रेत पर वह हरा-भरा बाग लगाने की निष्*फल चेष्*टा कर रही थी।

----------


## Rajeev

4

कुछ दिनों के बाद शिवदत्*त भी मर गया। उधर दुलारी के दो बच्*चे और हुए। वह भी अधिकतर बच्*चों के लालन-पालन में व्*यस्*त रहने लगी। खेती का काम मजदूरों पर आ पड़ा। मथुरा मजदूर तो अच्*छा था, संचालक अच्*छा न था। उसे स्*वतंत्र रूप से काम लेने का कभी अवसर न मिला। खुद पहले भाई की निगरानी में काम करता रहा। बाद को बाप की निगरानी के काम करने लगा। खेती का तार भी न जानता था। वही मजूर उसके यहॉं टिकते थे, जो मेहनत नहीं, खुशामद करने में कुशल होते थे, इसलिए प्*यारी को अब दिन में दो-चार चक्*कर हार के भी लगाना पड़ता। कहने को अब वह अब भी मालकिन थी, पर वास्*तव में घर-भर की सेविका थी। मजूर भी उससे त्*योरियॉँ बदलते, जमींदार का प्*यादा भी उसी पर धौंस जमाता। भोजन में किफायत करनी पड़ती; लड़कों को तो जीतनी बार मॉंगे, उतनी बार कुछ-न-कुछ चाहिए। दुलारी तो लड़कौरी थी, उसे भरपूर भोजन चाहिए। मथुरा घर का सरदार था, उसके इस अधिकार को कौन छीन सकता था? मजूर भला क्*यों रियायत करने लगे थे। सारी कसर प्*यारी पर निकलती थी। वही एक फालतू चीज थी; अगर आधा पेट खाए, तो किसी को हानि न हो सकती थी। तीस वर्ष की अवस्*था में उसके बाल पक गए, कमर झुक गई, ऑंखों की जोत कम हो गई; मगर वह प्रसन्*न थी। स्*वामितव का गौरव इन सारे जख्*मों पर मरहम का काम करता था।
    एक दिन मथुरा ने कहा—भाभी, अब तो कहीं परदेश जाने का जी होता है। यहॉं तो कमाई में बरकत नहीं। किसी तरह पेट की रोटी चल जाती है। वह भी रो-धोकर। कई आदमी पूरब से आये हैं। वे कहते हैं, वहॉं दो-तीन रूपये रोज की मजदूरी हो जाती है। चार-पॉंच साल भी रह गया, तो मालामाल हो जाऊंगा। अब आगे लड़के-बाले हुए, इनके लिए कुछ तो करना ही चाहिए।
दुलारी ने समर्थन किया—हाथ में चार पैसे होंगे, लड़कों को पढ़ाऍंगे-लिखाऍंगे। हमारी तो किसी तरह कट गई, लड़कों को तो आदमी बनाना है।
    प्*यारी यह प्रस्*ताव सुनकर अवाक् रह गई। उनका मुंह ताकने लगी। इसके पहले इस तर*ह की बातचीत कभी न हुई थी। यह धुन कैसेट सवार हो गई? उसे संदेह हुआ, शायद मेरे कारण यह भावना उत्*पन्*न हुई। बोली—मैं तो जाने को न कहूँगी, आगे जैसी इच्*छा हो। लड़कों को पढ़ाने-लिखाने के लिए यहां भी तो मदरसा है। फिर क्*या नित्*य यही दिन बने रहेंगे। दो-तीन साल भी खेती बन गई, तो सब कुछ हो जाएगा।
    मथुरा—इतने दिन खेती करते हो गए, जब अब तक न बनी, तो अब क्*या बन जाएगी! इस तरह एक दिन चल देंगे, मन-की-मन में रह जाएगी। फिर अब पौरूख भी तो थक रहा हैद्य यह खेती कौन संभालेगा। लड़कों को मैं चक्*की में जोतर उनकी जिन्*दगी नहीं खराब करना चाहता।
    प्*यारी ने ऑंखों में ऑंसू लाकर कहा-भैया, घर पर जब तक आधी मिले, सारी के लिए न धावना चाहिए, अगर मेरी ओर से कोई बात हो, तो अपना घर-बार अपने हाथ में करो, मुझे एक टुकड़ा दे देना, पड़ी रहूंगी।
    मथुरा आर्द्र कंठ होकर बोला- भाभी, यह तुम क्*या कहती हो। तुम्*हारे ही सॅंभाले यह घर अब तक चला है, नहीं रसातल में चला गया होता। इस गिरस्*ती के पीछे तुमने अपने को मिटटी में मिला दिया, अपनी देह घुला डाली। मैं अंधा नहीं हूं। सब कुछ समझता हुं। हम लोगों को जाने दो। भगवान ने चाहा, तो घर *पिर संभल जायगा। तुम्*हारे लिए हम बराबर खरच-बरच भेजते रहेंगे।
    प्*यारी ने कहा-ऐसी ही है तो तुम चले जाआ, बाल-बच्*चों को कहॉं-कहॉं बॉंधे पिरोगे।
    दुलारी बोली-यह कैसे हो सकता है बहन, यहॉं देहात में लड़के पढ़े-लिखेंगे। बच्*चों के बिना इनका जी भी वहॉं न लगेगा। दौड-दौड़कर घर आऍंगे और सारी कमाई रेल खा जाएगी। परदेश में अकेले जितना खरचा होगा, उतने में सारा घर आराम से रहेगा।
प्*यारी बोली-तो मैं ही यहॉं रहकर क्*या करूंगी। मुझे भी लेते चलो।
दुलारी उसे साथ ले चलने को तेयार न थी। कुछ दिन का आनंद उठाना चाहती थी, अगर परदेश में भी यह बंधन रहा, तो जाने से फायदा ही क्*या। बोली-बहन, तुम चलतीं तो क्*या बात थी, लेकिन पिर यहॉं का कारोबार तो चौपट हो जाएगा। तुम तो कुछ-न-कुछ देखभाल करती ही रहोगी।
    प्रस्*थापन की तिथि के एक दिन पहले ही रामप्*यारी ने रात-भर जागकर हलुआ और पूरियॉं पकायीं। जब से इस घर में आयी, कभी एक दिन के लिए अकेले रहने का अवसर नहीं आया। दोनों बहनें सदा साथ रहीं। आज उस भयंकर अवसर को सामने आते देखकर प्*यारी का दिल बैठा जाता था। वह देखती थी, मथुरा प्रसन्*न है, बाल-वृन्*द यात्रा के आनंद में खाना-पीना तक भूले हुए हैं, तो उसके जी में आता, वह भी इसी भॉंति निर्द्वन्*द रहे, मोह और ममता को पैरों से कुचल डाले, किन्*तु वह ममता जिस खाद्य को खा-खाकर पली थी, उसे अपने सामने से हटाए जाते देखकर क्षुब्*ध होने से न रूकती थी, दुलारी तो इस तरह निश्*िचंत होकर बैठी थी, मानो कोई मेला देखने जा रही है। नई-नई चीजों को देखने, नई दुनिया में विचरने की उत्*सुक्*ता ने उसे क्रियाशून्*य-सा कर दिया था। प्*यारी के सिरे सारे प्रबंध का भार था। धोबी के घर सेसब कपड़े आए हैं, या नहीं, कौन-कौन-से बरतन साथ जाऍंगे, सफर-खर्च के लिए कितने रूपये की जरूरत होगी। एक बच्*चे को खॉंसी आ रही थी, दूसरे को कई दिन से दस्*त आ रहे थे, उन दोनों की औषधियों को पीसना-कूटना आदि सैकड़ों ही काम व्*यस्*त किए हुए थे। लड़कौरी न होकर भी वह बच्*चों के लालन-पोषण में दुलारी से कुशल थी। ‘देखो, बच्*चों को बहुत मारना-पीटना मत। मारने से बच्*चे जिद्दी या बेहया हो जाते हैं। बच्*चों के साथ आदमी को बच्*चा बन जाना पड़ता है। जो तुम चाहो कि हम आराम से पड़े रहें और बच्*चे चुपचाप बैठे रहें, हाथ-पैर न हिलाऍं, तो यह हो नहीं सकता। बच्*चे तो स्*वभाव के चंचल होते हैं। उन्*हें किसी-न-किसी काम में फॅंसाए रखो। धेले का खिलौना हजार घुड़कियों से बढ़कर होता है।‘ दुलारी इन उपदेशों को इस तरह बेमन होकर सुनती थी, मानों कोई सनककर बक रहा हो।
    विदाई का दिन प्*यारी के लिए परीक्षा का दिन था। उसके जी में आता था कहीं चली जाए, जिसमें वह दृश्*य देखना न पड़े। हां। घड़ी-भर में यह घर सूना हो जाएगा। वह दिन-भर घर में अकेली पड़ी रहेगी। किससे हॅंसेगी-बोलेगी। यह सोचकर उसका हृदय कॉंप जाता था। ज्*यों-ज्*यों समय निकट आता था, उसकी वृतियां शिथिल होती जातीं थीं।वह कोई काम करते-करते जैसे खो जाती थी और अपलक नेत्रों से किसी वस्*तु को ताकने लगती। कभी अवसर पाकर एकांत में जाकर थोड़ा-सा रो आती थी। मन को समझा रही थी, वह लोग अपने होते तो क्*या इस तरह चले जाते। यह तो मानने का नाता है, किसी पर कोई जबरदस्*ती है। दूसरों के लिए कितना ही मरो, तो भी अपने नहीं होते। पानी तेल में कितना ही मिले, पिर भी अलग ही रहेगा।
    बच्*चे नए-नए कुरते पहने, नवाब बने घूत रहे थे। प्*यारी उन्*हें प्*यार करने के लिए गोद लेना चाहती, तो रोने का-सा मुंह बनाकर छुड़ाकर भाग जाते। वह क्*या जानती थी कि ऐसे अवसर पर बहुधा अपने बच्*चे भी निष्*ठुर हो जाते हैं।
    दस बजते-बजते द्वार पर बैलगाड़ी आ गई। लउ़के पहले ही से उस पर जा बैठे। गॉंव के कितने स्*त्री-पुरूष मिलने आये। प्*यारी को इस समय उनका आना बुरा लग रहा था। वह दुलारी से थोड़ी देर एकांत गले मिलकर रोना चाहती थी, मथुरा से हाथ जोड़कर कहना चाहती थी, मेंरी खोज-खबर लेते रहना, तुम्*हारे सिवा मेंरा संसार में कौन है, लेकिन इस भम्*भड़ में उसको इन बातों का मौका न मिला। मथुरा और दुलारी दोनों गाड़ी में जा बैठे और प्*यारी द्वार पर रोती खड़ी रह गई। वह इतनी विहृवल थी कि गॉंव के बाहर तक पहुंचाने की भी उसे सुधि न रही।

----------


## Rajeev

5

कई दिन तक प्*यारी मूर्छित भी पड़ी रही। न घर से निकली, न चुल्*हा जलाया, न हाथ-मुंह धोया। उसका हलवाहा जोखू बार-बार आकर कहता ‘मालकिन, उठो, मुंह-हाथ धाओ, कुछ खाओ-पियो। कब तक इस तरह पड़ी रहोगी। इस तरह की तसल्*ली गॉंव की और स्*ित्रयॉं भी देती थीं। पर उनकी तसल्*ली में एक प्रकार की ईर्ष्*या का भाव छिपा हुआ जान पड़ता था।
    जोखू के स्*वर में सच्*ची सहानुभूति झलकती थी। जोखू कामचोर, बातूनी और नशेबाज था। प्*यारी उसे बराबर डॉंटती रहती थी। दो-एक बार उसे निकाल भी चुकी थी। पर मथुरा के आग्रह से पिर रख लिया था। आज भी जोखू की सहानुभूति-भरी बातें सुनकर प्*यारी झुंझलाती, यहकाम करने क्*यों नहीं जाता। यहॉं मेरे पीछे क्*यों पड़ा हुआ है, मगर उसे झिड़क देने को जी न चाहता था। उसे उस समय सहानुभूति की भूख थी। फल कॉंटेदार वृक्ष से भी मिलें तो क्*या उन्*हें छोड़ दिया जाता है।
    धीरे-धीरे क्षोभ का वेग कम हुआ। जीवन में व्*यापार होने लगे। अब खेती का सारा भार प्*यारी पर था। लोगों ने सलाह दी, एक हल तोड़ दो और खेतों को उठा दो, पर प्*यारी का गर्व यों ढोल बजाकर अपनी पराजय सवीकार न करना था। सारे काम पूर्ववत् चलने लगे। उधर मथुरा के चिट्ठी-पत्री न भेजने से उसके अभिमान को और भी उत्*तेजना मिली। वह समझता है, मैं उसके आसरे बैठी हुं, उसके चिट्ठी भेजने से मुझे कोई निधि न मिल जाती। उसे अगर मेरी चिन्*ता नहीं है, तो मैं कब उसकी परवाह करती हूं।
    घर में तो अब विशेष काम रहा नहीं, प्*यारी सारे दिन खेती-बारी के कामों में लगी रहती। खरबूजे बोए थे। वह खूब फले और खूब बिके। पहले सारा दूध घर में खर्च हो जाता था, अब बिकने लगा। प्*यारी की मनोवृत्तियों में ही एक विचित्र परिवर्तन आ गया। वह अब साफ कपड़े पहनती, मॉंग-चोटी की ओर से भी उतनी उदासीन न थी। आभूषणों में भी रूचि हुई। रूपये हाथ में आते ही उसने अपने गिरवी गहने छुड़ाए और भोजन भी संयम से करने लगी। सागर पहले खेतों को सींचकर खुद खाली हो जाता था। अब निकास की नालियॉं बन्*द हो गई थीं। सागर में पानी जमा होने लगा और उसमें हल्*की-हल्*की लहरें भी थीं, खिले हुए कमल भी थे।
    एक दिन जोखू हार से लौटा, तो अंधेरा हो गया था। प्*यारी ने पूछा- अब तक वहॉं क्*या करता रहा?
    जोखू ने कहा-चार क्*यारियॉं बच रही थी। मैनें सोचा, दस मोट और खींच दूं। कल का झंझट कौन रखे?
    जोखू अब कुछ दिनों से काम में मन लगाने लगा था। जब तक मालिक उसके सिर पर सवार रहते थे, वह हीले-बहाने करता था। अब सब-कुछ उसके हाथ में था। प्*यारी सारे दिन हार में थोड़ी ही रह सकती थी, इसलिए अब उसमें जिम्*मेदारी आ गई थी।
    प्*यारी ने लोटे का पानी रखते हुए कहा-अच्*छा, हाथ मूंह धो डालो। आदमी जान रखकर काम करता है, हाय-हाय करने से कुछ नहीं होता। खेत आज न होते, कल होते, क्*या जल्*दी थी।
जोखू ने समझा, प्*यारी बिगड़ रही है। उसने तो अपनी समझ में कारगुजारी की थी और समझाा था, तारीफ होगी। यहॉं आलोचना हुई। चिढ़कर बोला-मालकिन, दाहने-बायें दोनो ओर चलती हो। जो बात नहीं समझती हो, उसमें क्*यों कूदती हो? कल के लिए तो उंचवा के खेत पड़े सूख रहे हैं। आज बड़ी मुसकिल से कुऑं खालीद हुआ। सवेरे मैं पहूंचता, तो कोई और आकर न छेंक लेता? फिर अठवारे तक रह देखनी पड़ती। तक तक तो सारी उख बिदा हो जाती।
    प्*यारी उसकी सरलता पर हॅंसकर बोली-अरे, तो मैं तुझे कुछ कह थोड़ी रही हूं, पागल। मैं तो कहती हूं कि जान रखकर काम कर। कहीं बिमार पड़ गया, तो लेने के देने पड़ जाऍंगे।
    जोखू-कौन *बीमार पड़ जाएगा, मै? बीस साल में कभी सिर तक तो दुखा नहीं, आगे की नहीं जानता। कहो रात-भर काम करता रहूं।
    प्*यारी-मैं क्*या जानूं, तुम्*हीं अंतरे दिन बैठे रहते थे, और पूछा जाता था तो कहते थे-जुर आ गया था, पेट में दरद था।
    जोखू झेंपता हुआ बोला- वह बातें जब थीं, जब मालिक लोग चाहते थे कि इसे पीस डालें। अब तो जानता हूं, मेरे ही माथे हैं। मैं न करूंगा तो सब चौपट हो जाएगा।
प्यारी—मै क्या देख-भाल नहीं करती?
    जोखू—तुम बहुत करोगी, दो बेर चली जाओगी। सारे दिन तुम वहॉँ बैठी नहीं रह सकतीं।
    प्यारी को उसके निष्कपट व्यवहार ने मुग्ध कर दिया। बोली—तो इतनी रात गए चूल्हा जलाओगे। कोई सगाई क्यों नही कर लेते?
जोखू ने मुँह धोते हुए कहा—तुम भी खूब कहती हो मालकिन! अपने पेट-भर को तो होता नहीं, सगाई कर लूँ! सवा सेर खाता हूँ एक जून पूरा सवा सेर! दोनों जून के लिए दो सेर चाहिए।
    प्यारी—अच्छा, आज मेरी रसोई में खाओ, देखूँ कितना खाते हो?
    जोखू ने पुलकित होकर कहा— नहीं मालकिन, तुम बनाते-बनाते थक जाओगी। हॉँ, आध-आध सेर के दो रोटा बनाकर खिला दों, तो खा लूँ। मैं तो यही करता हूँ। बस, आटा सानकर दो लिट बनाता हूँ ओर उपले पर सेंक लेता हूँ। कभी मठे से, कभी नमक से, कभी प्याज से खा लेता हूँ ओर आकर पड़ रहता हूँ।
    प्यारी—मैं तुम्हे आज फूलके खिलाऊँगी।
    जोखू—तब तो सारी रात खाते ही बीत जाएगी।
    प्यारी—बको मत, चटपट आकर बैठ जाओ।
    जोखू—जरा बैलों को सानी-पानी देता जाऊँ तो बैठूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

6

जो खू और प्यारी में ठनी हुई थी।
प्यारी ने कहा—में कहती हूं, धान रोपने की कोई जरूरत नही। झड़ी लग जाए, तो खेत ड़ब जाए। बर्खा बन्द हो जाए, तो खेत सूख जाए। जुआर, बाजरा, सन, अरहर सब तो हें, धान न सही।
    जोखू ने अपने विशाल कंधे पर फावड़ा रखते हुए कहा—जब सबका होगा, तो मेरा भी होगा। सबका डूब जाएगा, तो मेरा भी डूब जाएगा। में क्यों किसी से पीछे रहूँ? बाबा के जमाने में पॉँच बीघा से कम नहीं रोपा जाता था, बिरजू भैया ने उसमें एक-दो बीघे और बढ़ा दिए। मथुरा ने भी थोड़ा-बहुत हर साल रोजा, तो मैं क्या सबसे गया-बीता हूँ? में पॉँच बीघे से कम न लागाऊँगा।    
    ‘तब घर में दो जवान काम करने वाले थे।‘
    ‘मै अकेला उन दानों के बराबर खाता हूँ। दोनों के बराबर काम क्यों न करूँगा?
    ‘चल, झूठा कहीं का। कहते थे, दो सेर खाता हूँ, चार सेर खाता हूँ। आध सेर में रह गए।‘
    ‘एक दिन तौला तब मालूम हो।‘
    ‘तौला है। बड़े खानेवाले! मै कहे देती हूँ धान न रोपों मजूर मिलेंगे नहीं, अकेल हलकान होना पड़ेगा।
    ‘तुम्हारी बला से, मैं ही हलकान हूँगा न? यह देह किस दिन  काम आएगी।‘
    प्यारी ने उसके कंधे पर से फावड़ा ले लिया और बोली—तुम पहर रात से पहर रात तक ताल में रहोगे, अकेले मेरा जी ऊबेगा।
    जोखू को ऊबने का अनुभव न था। कोई काम न हो, तो आदमी पड़ कर सो रहे। जी क्यों ऊबे? बोला—जीऊबे तो सो रहनां मैं घर रहूँगा तब तो और जी ऊबेगा। मैं खाली बेठता हूँ तो बार-बार खाने की सूझती हे। बातों में देंर हो रही है ओर बादल घिरे आते हैं।
    प्यारी ने कहा—अच्छा, कल से जाना, आज बैठो।
    जोखू ने माने बंधन में पड़कर कहा—अच्छा, बैठ गया, कहो क्या कहती हो?
    प्यारी ने विनोद करते हुए पूछा—कहना क्या हे, में तुमसे पूछती हूँ, अपनी सगाई क्यों नही कर लेते? अकेल मरती हूँ। तब एक से दो हो जाऊँगी।
    जोखू शरमाता हुआ बोला—तुमने फिर वही बेबात की बात छेड़ दी, मालकिन! किससे सगाई कर लूँ यहॉँ? ऐसी मेहरिया लेकर क्या करूँगा, जो गहनों के लिए मेरी जान खाती रहे।
    प्यारी—यह तो तुमने बड़ी कड़ी शर्त लगाई। ऐसी औरत कहॉँ मिलेगी, जो गहने भी न चाहे?
    जोखू—यह में थोड़े ही कहता हूँ कि वह गहने न चाहे, मेरी जान न खाए। तुमने तो कभी गहनों के लिए हठ न किया, बल्कि अपने सारे गहने दूसरों के ऊपर लगा दिए।
    प्यारी के कपोलों पर हल्का—सा रंग आ गया। बोली—अच्छा, ओर क्या चहते हो?
    जोखू—में कहने लगूँगा, तो बिगड़ जाओगी।
    प्यारी की ऑंखों में लज्जा की एक रेखा नजर आई, बोली—बिगड़ने की बात कहोगे, तो जरूर बिगडूँगी।
    जोखू—तो में न कहूँगा।
    प्यारी ने उसे पीछे की ओर ठेलते हुए कहा—कहोगे कैसे नहीं, मैं कहला के छोड़ूँगी।
    जोखू—मैं चाहता हूँ कि वह तुम्हारी तरह हो, ऐसी गंभीर हो, ऐसी ही बातचीत में चतुर हो, ऐसा ही अच्छा पकाती हो, ऐसी ही किफायती हो, ऐसी ही हँसमुख हो। बस, ऐसी औरत मिलेगी, तो करूँगा, नहीं इसी तरह पड़ा रहूँगा।
    प्यारी का मुख लज्जा से आरकत हो गया। उसने पीछे हटकर कहा—तुम बड़े नटखट हो! हँसी-हँसी में सब कुछ कह गए।

----------


## Rajeev

ठाकुर का कुआँ

जोखू ने लोटा मुंह से लगाया तो पानी में सख्त बदबू आई । गंगी से बोला-यह कैसा पानी है ? मारे बास के पिया नहीं जाता । गला सूखा जा रहा है और तू सडा पानी पिलाए देती है !
     गंगी प्रतिदिन शाम पानी भर लिया करती थी । कुआं दूर था, बार-बार जाना मुश्किल था । कल वह पानी लायी, तो उसमें बू बिलकुल न थी, आज पानी में बदबू कैसी ! लोटा नाक से लगाया, तो सचमुच बदबू थी । जरुर  कोई जानवर कुएं में गिरकर मर गया होगा, मगर दूसरा पानी आवे कहां से?
     ठाकुर के कुंए पर कौन चढ़नें देगा ? दूर से लोग डॉँट बताऍगे । साहू का कुऑं गॉँव के उस सिरे पर है, परन्तु वहॉं कौन पानी भरने देगा ? कोई कुऑं गॉँव में नहीं है। 
     जोखू कई दिन से बीमार हैं । कुछ देर तक तो प्यास रोके चुप पड़ा रहा, फिर बोला-अब तो मारे प्यास के रहा नहीं जाता । ला, थोड़ा पानी नाक बंद करके पी लूं ।
     गंगी ने पानी न दिया । खराब पानी से बीमारी बढ़ जाएगी इतना जानती थी, परंतु यह न जानती थी कि पानी को उबाल देने से उसकी खराबी जाती रहती हैं । बोली-यह पानी कैसे पियोंगे ? न जाने कौन जानवर मरा हैं। कुऍ से मै दूसरा पानी लाए देती हूँ। 
     जोखू ने आश्चर्य से उसकी ओर देखा-पानी कहॉ से लाएगी ?
     ठाकुर और साहू के दो कुऍं तो हैं। क्यो एक लोटा पानी न भरन देंगे? 
     ‘हाथ-पांव तुड़वा आएगी और कुछ न होगा । बैठ चुपके से । ब्राहम्ण देवता आशीर्वाद देंगे, ठाकुर लाठी मारेगें, साहूजी एक पांच लेगें । गराबी का दर्द कौन समझता हैं ! हम तो मर भी जाते है, तो कोई दुआर पर झॉँकनें नहीं आता, कंधा देना तो बड़ी बात है। ऐसे लोग कुएँ से पानी भरने देंगें ?’
     इन शब्दों में कड़वा सत्य था । गंगी क्या जवाब देती, किन्तु उसने वह बदबूदार पानी पीने को न दिया ।

----------


## Rajeev

2

रात के नौ बजे थे । थके-मॉँदे मजदूर तो सो चुके थें, ठाकुर के दरवाजे पर दस-पॉँच बेफिक्रे जमा थें मैदान में । बहादुरी का तो न जमाना रहा है, न मौका। कानूनी बहादुरी की बातें हो रही थीं । कितनी होशियारी से ठाकुर ने थानेदार को एक खास मुकदमे की नकल ले आए । नाजिर और मोहतिमिम, सभी कहते थें, नकल नहीं मिल सकती । कोई पचास मॉँगता, कोई सौ। यहॉ बे-पैसे-कौड़ी नकल उड़ा दी । काम करने ढ़ग चाहिए ।
     इसी समय गंगी कुऍ से पानी लेने पहुँची  ।
     कुप्पी की धुँधली रोशनी कुऍं पर आ रही थी । गंगी जगत की आड़ मे बैठी मौके का इंतजार करने लगी । इस कुँए का पानी सारा गॉंव पीता हैं । किसी के लिए रोका नहीं, सिर्फ ये बदनसीब नहीं भर सकते । 
     गंगी का विद्रोही दिल रिवाजी पाबंदियों और मजबूरियों पर चोटें करने लगा-हम क्यों नीच हैं और ये लोग क्यों ऊचें हैं ? इसलिए किये लोग गले में तागा डाल लेते हैं ? यहॉ तो जितने है, एक-से-एक छॅटे हैं । चोरी ये करें, जाल-फरेब ये करें, झूठे मुकदमे ये करें । अभी इस ठाकुर ने तो उस दिन बेचारे गड़रिए की भेड़ चुरा ली थी और बाद मे मारकर खा गया । इन्हीं पंडित के घर में तो बारहों मास जुआ होता है। यही साहू जी तो घी में तेल मिलाकर बेचते है । काम करा लेते हैं, मजूरी देते नानी मरती है । किस-किस बात मे हमसे ऊँचे हैं, हम गली-गली चिल्लाते नहीं कि हम ऊँचे है, हम ऊँचे । कभी गॉँव में आ जाती हूँ, तो रस-भरी आँख से देखने लगते हैं। जैसे सबकी छाती पर सॉँप लोटने लगता है, परंतु घमंड यह कि हम ऊँचे हैं!
     कुऍं पर किसी के आने की आहट हुई । गंगी की छाती धक-धक करने लगी । कहीं देख ले तो गजब हो जाए । एक लात भी तो नीचे न पड़े । उसाने घड़ा और रस्सी उठा ली और झुककर चलती हुई एक वृक्ष के अँधरे साए मे जा खड़ी हुई । कब इन लोगों को दया आती है किसी पर ! बेचारे महगू को इतना मारा कि महीनो लहू थूकता रहा। इसीलिए तो कि उसने बेगार न दी थी । इस पर ये लोग ऊँचे बनते हैं ?
     कुऍं पर स्त्रियाँ पानी भरने आयी थी । इनमें बात हो रही थीं । 
     ‘खान खाने चले और हुक्म हुआ कि ताजा पानी भर लाओं । घड़े के लिए पैसे नहीं है।’
     हम लोगों को आराम से बैठे देखकर जैसे मरदों को जलन होती हैं ।’
     ‘हाँ, यह तो न हुआ कि कलसिया उठाकर भर लाते। बस, हुकुम चला दिया कि ताजा पानी लाओ, जैसे हम लौंडियाँ ही तो हैं।’
     ‘लौडिंयॉँ नहीं तो और क्या हो तुम? रोटी-कपड़ा नहीं पातीं ? दस-पाँच रुपये भी छीन-झपटकर ले ही लेती हो। और लौडियॉं कैसी होती हैं!’
     ‘मत लजाओं, दीदी! छिन-भर आराम करने को ती तरसकर रह जाता है। इतना काम किसी दूसरे के घर कर देती, तो इससे कहीं आराम से रहती। ऊपर से वह एहसान मानता ! यहॉं काम करते-करते मर जाओं, पर किसी का मुँह ही सीधा नहीं होता ।’
     दानों पानी भरकर चली गई, तो गंगी वृक्ष की छाया से निकली और कुऍं की जगत के पास आयी । बेफिक्रे चले गऐ थें । ठाकुर भी दरवाजा बंदर कर अंदर ऑंगन में सोने जा रहे थें । गंगी ने क्षणिक सुख की सॉस ली। किसी तरह मैदान तो साफ हुआ। अमृत चुरा लाने के लिए जो राजकुमार किसी जमाने में गया था, वह भी शायद इतनी सावधानी के साथ और समझ्-बूझकर न गया हो । गंगी दबे पॉँव कुऍं की जगत पर चढ़ी, विजय का ऐसा अनुभव उसे पहले कभी न हुआ ।
     उसने रस्सी का फंदा घड़े में डाला । दाऍं-बाऍं चौकनी दृष्टी से देखा जैसे कोई सिपाही रात को शत्रु के किले में सूराख कर रहा हो । अगर इस समय वह पकड़ ली गई, तो फिर उसके लिए माफी या रियायत की रत्ती-भर उम्मीद नहीं । अंत मे देवताओं को याद करके उसने कलेजा मजबूत किया और घड़ा कुऍं में डाल दिया ।
     घड़े ने पानी में गोता लगाया, बहुत ही आहिस्ता । जरा-सी आवाज न हुई । गंगी ने दो-चार हाथ जल्दी-जल्दी मारे ।घड़ा कुऍं के मुँह तक आ पहुँचा । कोई बड़ा शहजोर पहलवान भी इतनी तेजी से न खींसच सकता था। 
     गंगी झुकी कि घड़े को पकड़कर जगत पर रखें कि एकाएक ठाकुर साहब का दरवाजा खुल गया । शेर का मुँह इससे अधिक भयानक न होगा। 
     गंगी के हाथ रस्सी छूट गई । रस्सी के साथ घड़ा धड़ाम से पानी में गिरा और कई क्षण तक पानी में हिलकोरे की आवाजें सुनाई देती रहीं । 
     ठाकुर कौन है, कौन है ? पुकारते हुए कुऍं की तरफ जा रहे थें और गंगी जगत से कूदकर भागी जा रही थी । 
     घर पहुँचकर देखा कि लोटा मुंह से लगाए वही मैला गंदा पानी रहा है।

----------


## Rajeev

प्रेमचंद की प्रसिद्द कहानी

पूस की रात

हल्कू ने आकर स्त्री से कहा-सहना आया है । लाओं, जो रुपये रखे हैं, उसे दे दूँ, किसी तरह गला तो छूटे ।
     मुन्नी झाड़ू लगा रही थी। पीछे फिरकर बोली-तीन ही रुपये हैं,  दे दोगे तो कम्मल कहॉँ से आवेगा? माघ-पूस की रात हार में कैसे कटेगी ? उससे कह दो, फसल पर दे देंगें। अभी नहीं । 
     हल्कू एक क्षण अनिशिचत दशा में खड़ा रहा । पूस सिर पर आ गया, कम्बल के बिना हार मे रात को वह किसी तरह सो नहीं सकता। मगर सहना मानेगा नहीं, घुड़कियाँ जमावेगा, गालियॉं देगा। बला से जाड़ों मे मरेंगे, बला तो सिर से टल जाएगी । यह सोचता हुआ वह अपना भारी-भरकम डील लिए हुए (जो उसके नाम को झूठ सिध्द करता था ) स्त्री के समीप आ गया और खुशामद करके बोला-दे दे, गला तो छूटे ।कम्मल के लिए कोई दूसरा उपाय सोचँगा । 
     मुन्नी उसके पास से दूर हट गई और ऑंखें तरेरती हुई बोली-कर चुके दूसरा उपाय! जरा सुनूँ तो कौन-सा उपाय करोगे ? कोई खैरात दे देगा कम्मल ? न जान कितनी बाकी है, जों किसी तरह चुकने ही नहीं आती । मैं कहती हूं, तुम क्यों नहीं खेती छोड़ देते ? मर-मर काम करों, उपज हो तो बाकी दे दो, चलो छुटटी हुई । बाकी चुकाने के लिए ही तो हमारा जनम हुआ   हैं । पेट के लिए मजूरी करों । ऐसी खेती से बाज आयें । मैं रुपयें न दूँगी, न दूँगी । 
     हल्कू उदास होकर बोला-तो क्या गाली खाऊँ ?
     मुन्नी ने तड़पकर कहा-गाली क्यों देगा, क्या उसका राज है ?
     मगर यह कहने के साथ् ही उसकी तनी हुई भौहें ढ़ीली पड़ गई । हल्कू के उस वाक्य में जो कठोर सत्य था, वह मानो एक भीषण जंतु की भॉँति उसे घूर रहा था । 
     उसने जाकर आले पर से रुपये निकाले और लाकर हल्कू के हाथ पर रख दिए। फिर बोली-तुम छोड़ दो अबकी से खेती । मजूरी में सुख से एक रोटी तो खाने को मिलेगी । किसी की धौंस तो न रहेगी । अच्छी खेती है ! मजूरी करके लाओं, वह भी उसी में झोंक दो, उस पर धौंस ।
     हल्कू न रुपयें लिये और इस तरह बाहर चला, मानो अपना हृदय निकालकर देने जा रहा हों । उसने मजूरी से एक-एक पैसा काट-काटकर तीन रुपये कम्बल के लिए जमा किए थें । वह आज निकले जा रहे थे । एक-एक पग के साथ उसका मस्तक पानी दीनता के भार से दबा जा रहा था ।

----------


## Rajeev

2

पूस की अँधेरी रात ! आकाश पर तारे भी ठिठुरते हुए मालूम होते थे। हल्कू अपने खेत के किनारे ऊख के पतों की एक छतरी के नीचे बॉस के खटाले पर अपनी पुरानी गाढ़े की चादर ओढ़े पड़ा कॉप रहा था । खाट के नीचे उसका संगी कुत्ता जबरा पेट मे मुँह डाले सर्दी से कूँ-कूँ कर रहा था । दो मे से एक को भी नींद नहीं आ रही थी । 
     हल्कू ने घुटनियों कों गरदन में चिपकाते हुए कहा-क्यों जबरा, जाड़ा लगता है ? कहता तो था, घर में पुआल पर लेट रह, तो यहॉँ क्या लेने आये थें ? अब खाओं ठंड, मै क्या करूँ ? जानते थें, मै। यहॉँ हलुआ-पूरी खाने आ रहा हूँ, दोड़े-दौड़े आगे-आगे चले आये । अब रोओ नानी के नाम को । 
     जबरा ने पड़े-पड़े दुम हिलायी और अपनी कूँ-कूँ को दीर्घ बनाता हुआ कहा-कल से मत आना मेरे साथ, नहीं तो ठंडे हो जाओगे । यीह रांड पछुआ न जाने कहाँ से बरफ लिए आ रही हैं । उठूँ, फिर एक चिलम भरूँ । किसी तरह रात तो कटे ! आठ चिलम तो पी चुका । यह खेती का मजा हैं ! और एक भगवान ऐसे पड़े हैं, जिनके पास जाड़ा आए तो गरमी से घबड़ाकर भागे। मोटे-मोटे गददे, लिहाफ, कम्बल । मजाल है, जाड़े का गुजर हो जाए । जकदीर की खूबी ! मजूरी हम करें, मजा दूसरे लूटें !
     हल्कू उठा, गड्ढ़े मे से जरा-सी आग निकालकर चिलम भरी । जबरा भी उठ बैठा । 
     हल्कू ने चिलम पीते हुए कहा-पिएगा चिलम, जाड़ा तो क्या जाता हैं, हॉँ जरा, मन बदल जाता है।
     जबरा ने उनके मुँह की ओर प्रेम से छलकता हुई ऑंखों से देखा ।
     हल्कू-आज और जाड़ा खा ले । कल से मैं यहाँ पुआल बिछा दूँगा । उसी में घुसकर बैठना, तब जाड़ा न लगेगा । 
     जबरा ने अपने पंजो उसकी घुटनियों पर रख  दिए और उसके मुँह के पास अपना मुँह ले गया । हल्कू को उसकी गर्म सॉस लगी ।
     चिलम पीकर हल्कू फिर लेटा और निश्चय करके लेटा कि चाहे कुछ हो अबकी सो जाऊँगा, पर एक ही क्षण में उसके हृदय में कम्पन होने लगा । कभी इस करवट लेटता, कभी उस करवट, पर जाड़ा किसी पिशाच की भॉँति उसकी छाती को दबाए हुए था ।
     जब किसी तर न रहा गया, उसने जबरा को धीरे से उठाया और उसक सिर को थपथपाकर उसे अपनी गोद में सुला लिया । कुत्ते की देह से जाने कैसी दुर्गंध आ रही थी, पर वह उसे अपनी गोद मे चिपटाए हुए ऐसे सुख का अनुभव कर रहा था, जो इधर महीनों से उसे न मिला था । जबरा शायद यह समझ रहा था कि स्वर्ग यहीं है, और हल्कू की पवित्र आत्मा में तो उस कुत्ते के प्रति घृणा की गंध तक न ,थी । अपने किसी अभिन्न मित्र या भाई को भी वह इतनी ही तत्परता से गले लगाता । वह अपनी दीनता से आहत न था, जिसने आज उसे इस दशा कोपहुंचा दिया । नहीं, इस अनोखी मैत्री ने जैसे उसकी आत्मा के सब द्वार खोल दिए थे और उनका एक-एक अणु प्रकाश से चमक रहा था । 
     सहसा जबरा ने किसी जानवर की आहट पाई । इस विशेष आत्मीयता ने उसमे एक नई स्फूर्ति पैदा कर रही थी, जो हवा के ठंडें झोकों को तुच्छ समझती थी । वह झपटकर उठा और छपरी से बाहर आकर भूँकने लगा । हल्कू ने उसे कई बार चुमकारकर बुलाया, पर वह उसके पास न आया । हार मे चारों तरफ दौड़-दौड़कर भूँकता रहा। एक क्षण के लिए आ भी जाता, तो तुरंत ही फिर दौड़ता । कर्त्तव्य उसके हृदय में अरमान की भाँति ही उछल रहा था ।

----------


## Rajeev

3

एक घंटा और गुजर गया। रात ने शीत को हवा से धधकाना शुरु किया।
हल्कू उठ बैठा और दोनों घुटनों को छाती से मिलाकर सिर को उसमें छिपा लिया, फिर भी ठंड कम न हुई, ऐसा जान पड़ता था, सारा रक्त जम गया हैं, धमनियों मे रक्त की जगह हिम बह रहीं है। उसने झुककर आकाश की ओर देखा, अभी कितनी रात बाकी है ! सप्तर्षि अभी आकाश में आधे भी नहीं चढ़े । ऊपर आ जाऍंगे तब कहीं सबेरा होगा । अभी पहर से ऊपर रात हैं ।
     हल्कू के खेत से कोई एक गोली के टप्पे पर आमों का एक बाग था । पतझड़ शुरु हो गई थी । बाग में पत्तियो को ढेर लगा हुआ था । हल्कू ने सोच, चलकर पत्तियों बटोरूँ और उन्हें जलाकर खूब तापूँ । रात को कोई मुझें पत्तियों बटारते देख तो समझे, कोई भूत है । कौन जाने, कोई जानवर ही छिपा बैठा हो, मगर अब तो बैठे नहीं रह जाता ।
     उसने पास के अरहर के खेत मे जाकर कई पौधें उखाड़ लिए और उनका एक झाड़ू बनाकर हाथ में सुलगता हुआ उपला लिये बगीचे की तरफ चला । जबरा ने उसे आते देखा, पास आया और दुम हिलाने लगा ।
    हल्कू ने कहा-अब तो नहीं रहा जाता जबरू । चलो बगीचे में पत्तियों बटोरकर तापें । टॉटे हो जाऍंगे, तो फिर आकर सोऍंगें । अभी तो बहुत रात है। 
     जबरा ने कूँ-कूँ करें सहमति प्रकट की और आगे बगीचे की ओर चला।
     बगीचे में खूब अँधेरा छाया हुआ था और अंधकार में निर्दय पवन पत्तियों को कुचलता हुआ चला जाता था । वृक्षों से ओस की बूँदे टप-टप नीचे टपक रही थीं । 
     एकाएक एक झोंका मेहँदी के फूलों की खूशबू लिए हुए आया । 
     हल्कू ने कहा-कैसी अच्छी महक आई जबरू ! तुम्हारी नाक में भी तो सुगंध आ रही हैं ?
     जबरा को कहीं जमीन पर एक हडडी पड़ी मिल गई थी । उसे चिंचोड़ रहा था ।
     हल्कू ने आग जमीन पर रख दी और पत्तियों बठारने लगा । जरा देर में पत्तियों का ढेर लग गया था । हाथ ठिठुरे जाते थें । नगें पांव गले जाते थें । और वह पत्तियों का पहाड़  खड़ा कर रहा था । इसी अलाव में वह ठंड को जलाकर भस्म कर देगा । 
    थोड़ी देर में अलावा जल उठा । उसकी लौ ऊपर वाले वृक्ष की पत्तियों को छू-छूकर भागने लगी । उस अस्थिर प्रकाश में बगीचे के विशाल वृक्ष ऐसे मालूम होते थें, मानो उस अथाह अंधकार को अपने सिरों पर सँभाले हुए हों । अन्धकार के उस अनंत सागर मे यह प्रकाश एक नौका के समान  हिलता, मचलता हुआ जान पड़ता था ।
     हल्कू अलाव के सामने बैठा आग ताप रहा था । एक क्षण में उसने दोहर उताकर बगल में दबा ली, दोनों पॉवं फैला दिए, मानों ठंड को ललकार रहा हो, तेरे जी में आए सो कर । ठंड की असीम शक्ति पर विजय पाकर वह विजय-गर्व को हृदय में छिपा न सकता था ।
उसने जबरा से कहा-क्यों जब्बर, अब ठंड नहीं लग रही है ?
जब्बर ने कूँ-कूँ करके मानो कहा-अब क्या ठंड लगती ही रहेगी ?
‘पहले से यह उपाय न सूझा, नहीं इतनी ठंड क्यों खातें ।’
जब्बर ने पूँछ हिलायी ।
अच्छा आओ, इस अलाव को कूदकर पार करें । देखें, कौन निकल जाता है। अगर जल गए बचा, तो मैं दवा न करूँगा ।
     जब्बर ने उस अग्नि-राशि की ओर कातर नेत्रों से देखा !
     मुन्नी से कल न कह देना, नहीं लड़ाई करेगी ।
     यह कहता हुआ वह उछला और उस अलाव के ऊपर से साफ निकल गया । पैरों में जरा लपट लगी, पर वह कोई बात न थी । जबरा आग के गिर्द घूमकर उसके पास आ खड़ा हुआ । 
     हल्कू ने कहा-चलो-चलों इसकी सही नहीं ! ऊपर से कूदकर आओ । वह फिर कूदा और अलाव के इस पार आ गया ।

----------


## Rajeev

4

पत्तियॉँ जल चुकी थीं । बगीचे में फिर अँधेरा छा गया था । राख के नीचे कुछ-कुछ आग बाकी थी, जो हवा का झोंका आ जाने पर जरा जाग उठती थी, पर एक क्षण में फिर ऑंखे बन्द कर लेती थी !
    हल्कू ने फिर चादर ओढ़ ली और गर्म राख के पास बैठा हुआ एक गीत गुनगुनाने लगा । उसके बदन में गर्मी आ गई थी, पर ज्यों-ज्यों शीत बढ़ती जाती थी, उसे आलस्य दबाए लेता था । 
     जबरा जोर से भूँककर खेत की ओर भागा । हल्कू को ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि जानवरों का एक झुण्ड खेत में आया है। शायद नीलगायों का झुण्ड था । उनके कूदने-दौड़ने की आवाजें साफ कान में आ रही थी । फिर ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि खेत में चर रहीं है। उनके चबाने की आवाज चर-चर सुनाई देने लगी।
    उसने दिल में कहा-नहीं, जबरा के होते कोई जानवर खेत में नहीं आ सकता। नोच ही डाले। मुझे भ्रम हो रहा है। कहॉँ! अब तो कुछ नहीं सुनाई देता। मुझे भी कैसा धोखा हुआ!
    उसने जोर से आवाज लगायी-जबरा, जबरा।
    जबरा भूँकता रहा। उसके पास न आया।
    फिर खेत के चरे जाने की आहट मिली। अब वह अपने को धोखा न दे सका। उसे अपनी जगह से हिलना जहर लग रहा था। कैसा दँदाया हुआ बैठा था। इस जाड़े-पाले में खेत में जाना, जानवरों के पीछे दौड़ना असह्य जान पड़ा। वह अपनी जगह से न हिला।
    उसने जोर से आवाज लगायी-हिलो! हिलो! हिलो!
जबरा फिर भूँक उठा । जानवर खेत चर रहे थें । फसल तैयार हैं । कैसी अच्छी खेती थी, पर ये दुष्ट जानवर उसका सर्वनाश किए डालते है।
     हल्कू पक्का इरादा करके उठा और दो-तीन कदम चला, पर एकाएक हवा कस ऐसा ठंडा, चुभने वाला, बिच्छू के डंक का-सा झोंका लगा कि वह फिर बुझते हुए अलाव के पास आ बैठा और राख को कुरेदकर अपनी ठंडी देह को गर्माने लगा । 
     जबरा अपना गला फाड़ डालता था, नील गाये खेत का सफाया किए डालती थीं और हल्कू गर्म राख के पास शांत बैठा हुआ था । अकर्मण्यता ने रस्सियों की भॉति उसे चारों तरफ से जकड़ रखा था। 
     उसी राख के पस गर्म जमीन परद वही चादर ओढ़ कर सो गया । 
     सबेरे जब उसकी नींद खुली, तब चारों तरफ धूप फैली गई थी और मुन्नी की रही थी-क्या आज सोते ही रहोगें ? तुम यहॉ आकर रम गए और उधर सारा खेत चौपट हो गया । 
    हल्कू न उठकर कहा-क्या तू खेत से होकर आ रही है ?
    मुन्नी बोली-हॉँ, सारे खेत कासत्यनाश हो गया । भला, ऐसा भी कोई सोता है। तुम्हारे यहॉ मँड़ैया डालने से क्या हुआ ?
     हल्कू ने बहाना किया-मैं मरते-मरते बचा, तुझे अपने खेत की पड़ी हैं। पेट में ऐसा दरद हुआ, ऐसा दरद हुआ कि मै नहीं जानता हूँ !
     दोनों फिर खेत के डॉँड पर आयें । देखा सारा खेत रौदां पड़ा हुआ है और जबरा मॅड़ैया के नीचे चित लेटा है, मानो प्राण ही न हों । 
     दोनों खेत की दशा देख रहे थें । मुन्नी के मुख पर उदासी छायी थी, पर हल्कू प्रसन्न था ।
    मुन्नी ने चिंतित होकर कहा-अब मजूरी करके मालगुजारी भरनी पड़ेगी।
हल्कू ने प्रसन्न मुख से कहा-रात को ठंड में यहॉ सोना तो न पड़ेगा।

----------


## Rajeev

झाँकी

कई दिन से घर में कलह मचा हुआ था। मॉँ अलग मुँह फुलाए बैठी थीं, स्त्री अलग। घर की वायु में जैसे विष भरा हुआ था। रात को भोजन नहीं बना, दिन को मैंने स्टोव पर खिचड़ी डाली: पार खाया किसी ने नहीं। बच्चों को भी आज भूख न थी। छोटी लड़की कभी मेरे पास आकर खड़ी हो जाती, कभी माता के पास, कभी दादी के पास: पर कहीं उसके लिए प्यार की बातें न थीं। कोई उसे गोद में न उठाता था, मानों उसने भी अपराध किया हो, लड़का शाम को स्कूल से आया। किसी ने उसे कुछ खाने को न दिया, न उससे बोला, न कुछ पूछा। दोनों बरामदे में मन मारे बैठे हुए थे और शायद सोच रहे थे-घर में आज क्यों लोगों के हृदय उनसे इतने फिर गए हैं। भाई-बहिन दिन में कितनी बार लड़ते हैं, रोनी-पीटना भी कई बार हो जाता है: पर ऐसा कभी नहीं होता कि घर में खाना न पके या कोई किसी से बोले नहीं। यह कैसा झगड़ा है कि चौबीस घंटे गुजर जाने पर भी शांत नहीं होता, यह शायद उनकी समझ में न आता था।
     झगड़े की जड़ कुछ न थी। अम्मॉँ ने मेरी बहन के घर तीजा भेजन के लिए जिन सामानों की सूची लिखायी, वह पत्नीजी को घर की स्थिति देखते हुए अधिक मालूम हुई। अम्मॉँ खुद समझदार हैं। उन्होंने थोड़ी-बहुत काट-छॉँट कर दी थी: लेकिन पत्नीजी के विचार से और काट-छॉँट होनी चाहिए थी। पॉँच साहिड़यों की जगह तीन रहें, तो क्या बुराई है। खिलौने इतने क्या होंगे, इतनी मिठाई की क्या जरुरत! उनका कहा था—जब रोजगार में कुछ मिलता नहीं, दैनिरक कार्यो में खींच-तान करनी पड़ती है, दूध-घी के बजट में तकलीफ हो गई, तो फिर तीजे में क्यों इतनी उदारता की जाए? पहले घर में दिया जलाकर तब मसजिद में जलाते हैं।यह नहीं कि मसजिद में तो दिया जला दें और घर अँधेरा पड़ा रहे। इसी बात पर सास-बहू में तकरार हो गई, फिर शाखें फूट निकलीं। बात कहॉँ से कहॉँ जा पहुँची, गड़े हुए मुर्दे उखाड़े गए। अन्योक्तियों की बारी आई, व्यंग्य का दौर शुरु हुआ और मौनालंकार पर समाप्त हो गया।
     मैं बड़े संकट में था। अगर अम्मॉँ की तरफ से कुछ कहता हूँ, तो पत्नीजी रोना-धोना शुरु करती हैं, अपने नसीबों को कोसने लगती हैं: पत्नी की-सी कहता हूँ तो जनमुरीद की उपाधि मिलती है। इसलिए बारी-बारी से दोनों पक्षों का समर्थन करता जाता था: पर स्वार्थवश मेरी सहानुभूति पत्नी के साथ ही थी। खुल कर अम्मॉँ से कुछ न कहा सकता थ: पर दिल में समझ रहा था कि ज्यादती इन्हीं की है। दूकान का यह हाल है कि कभी-कभी बोहनी भी नहीं होती। असामियों से टका वसूल नहीं होता, तो इन पुरानी लकीरों को पीटकर क्यों अपनी जान संकट में डाली जाए!
     बार-बार इस गृहस्थी के जंजाल पर तबीयत झुँझलाती थी। घर में तीन तो प्राणी हैं और उनमें भी प्रेम भाव नहीं! ऐसी गृहस्थी में तो आग लगा देनी चाहिए। कभी-कभी ऐसी सनक सवार हो जाती थी कि सबको छोड़छाड़कर कहीं भाग जाऊँ। जब अपने सिर पड़ेगा, तब इनको होश आएगा: तब मालूम होगा कि गृहस्थी कैसे चलती है। क्या जानता था कि यह विपत्ति झेलनी पड़ेगी नहीं विवाह का नाम ही न लेता। तरह-तरह के कुत्सित भाव मन में आ रहे थे। कोई बात नहीं, अम्मॉँ मुझे परेशान करना चाहती हैं। बहू उनके पॉँव नहीं दबाती, उनके सिर में तेल नहीं डालती, तो इसमें मेरा क्या दोष? मैंने उसे मना तो नहीं कर दिया है! मुझे तो सच्चा आनंद होगा, यदि सास-बहू में इतना प्रेम हो जाए: लेकिन यह मेरे वश की बात नहीं कि दोननों में प्रेम डाल दूँ। अगर अम्मॉँ ने अपनी सास की साड़ी धोई है, उनके पॉँव दबाए हैं, उनकी घुड़कियॉँ खाई हैं, तो आज वह पुराना हिसाब बहू से क्यों चुकाना चाहती हैं? उन्हें क्यों नहीं दिखाई देता कि अब समय बदल गया है? बहुऍं अब भयवश सास की गुलामी नहीं करतीं। प्रेम से चाहे उनके सिर के बाल नोच लो, लेकिन जो रोब दिखाकर उन पर शासन करना चाहो, तो वह दिन लद गए।
सारे शहर में जन्माष्टमी का उत्सव हो रहा था। मेरे घर में संग्राम छिड़ा हुआ था। संध्या हो गई थी: पर घर अंधेरा पड़ा था। मनहूसियत छायी हुई थी। मुझे अपनी पत्नी पर क्रोध आया। लड़ती हो, लड़ो: लेकिन घर में अँधेरा क्यों न रखा है? जाकर कहा-क्या आज घर में चिराग न जलेंगे?
     पत्नी ने मुँह फुलाकर कहा-जला क्यों नहीं लेते। तुम्हारे हाथ नहीं हैं?
     मेरी देह में आग लग गई। बोला-तो क्या जब तुम्हारे चरण नहीं आये थे, तब घर में चिवराग न जलते थे?
     अम्मॉँ ने आग को हवा दी-नहीं, तब सब लोग अँधेरे ही में पड़े रहते थे।
     पत्नीजी को अम्मॉँ की इस टिप्पणी ने जामें के बाहर कर दिया। बोलीं-जलाते होंगे मिट्टी की कुप्पी! लालटेन तो मैंने नहीं देखी। मुझे इस घर में आये दस साल हो गए।
     मैंने डांटा-अच्छा चुप रहो, बहुत बढ़ो नहीं।
     ‘ओहो! तुम तो ऐसा डॉँट रहे हो, जेसे मुझे मोल लाए हो?’
     ‘मैं कहती हूँ, चुप रहो!’
     ‘क्यों चुप रहूँ? अगर एक कहोगे, तो दो सुनोगे।‘
     ‘इसी सका नाम पतिव्रत है?’
     ‘जैसा परास्त होकर बाहर चला आया, और अँधेरी कोठरी में बैठा हुआ, उस मनहूस घड़ी को कोसने लगा। जब इस कुलच्छनी से मेरा विवाह हुआ था। इस अंधकार में भी दस साल का जीवन सिनेमा-चित्रों की भॉँति मेरे नेत्रों के सामने दौड़ गया। उसमें कहीं प्रकाश की झलक न थी, कहीं स्नेह की मृदुता न थी।

----------


## Rajeev

2

सहसा मेरे मित्र पंडित जयदेवजी ने द्वार पर पुकारा—अरे, आज यह अँधेरा क्यों कर रखा है जी? कुछ सूझती ही नहीं। कहॉँ हो?
     मैंने कोई जवाब न दिया। सोचा, यह आज कहॉँ से आकर सिर पर सवार हो गए।
     जयदेव से फिर पुकारा—अरे, कहॉँ हो भाई? बोलते क्यों नहीं? कोई घर में है या नहीं?
     कहीं से कोई जवाब न मिला।
     जयदेव ने द्वार को इतनी जोर से झँझोड़ा कि मुझे भय हुआ, कहीं दरवाजा चौखट-बाजू समेत गिर न पड़े। फिर भी मैं बोला नहीं। उनका आना खल रहा था। 
     जयदेव चले गये। मैंने आराम की सॉँस ली। बारे शैतान टला, नहीं घंटों सिर खाता।
     मगर पॉँच ही मिनट में फिर किसी के पैरो की आहट मिली और अबकी टार्च के तीव्र प्रकाश से मेरा सारा कमरा भर उठा। जयदेव ने मुझे बैठे देखकर कुतूहल से पूछा—तु कहॉँ गये थे जी? घंटों चीखा, किसी ने जवाब तक न दिया। यह आज क्या मामला है? चिराग क्यों नहीं जले?
     मैंने बहाना किया—क्या जानें, मेरे सिर में दर्द था, दूकान से आकर लेते, तो नींद आ गई
     ‘और सोए तो घोड़ा बेचकर, मुर्दो से शर्त लगाकर?’
‘हॉँ यार, नींद आ गई।’
     ‘मगर घर में चिराग तो जलाना चाहिए था या उसका रिट्रेंचमेंट कर दिया?’
     ‘आज घर में लोग व्रत से हैं न। हाथ न खाली होगा।’
     ‘खैर चलो, कहीं झॉँकी देखने चलते हो? सेठ घूरेमल के मंदिर में ऐसी झॉँकी बनी है कि देखते ही बनता है। ऐसे-ऐसे शीशे और बिजली के सामान सजाए हैं कि ऑंखें झपक उठती हैं। सिंहासन के ठीक सामने ऐसा फौहारा लगाया है कि उसमें से गुलाबजल की फहारें निकलती हैं। मेरा तो चोला मस्त हो गया। सीधे तुम्हारे पास दौड़ा चला आ रहा हूँ। बहुत झँकियॉँ देखी होंगी तुमने, लेकिन यह और ही चीज है। आलम फटा पड़ता है। सुनते हैं दिल्ली से कोई चतुर कारीगर आया है। उसी की यह करामात है।’
मैंने उदासीन भाव से कहा—मेरी तो जाने की इच्दा नहीं है भाई! सिर में जोर का दर्द है।
     ‘तब तो जरुर चलो। दर्द भाग न जाए तो कहना।’
     ‘तुम तो यार, बहुत दिक करते हो। इसी मारे मैं चुपचाप पड़ा था कि किसी तरह यह बला टले: लेकिन तुम सिर पर सवार हो गए। कहा दिया—मैं न जाऊँगा।
     ‘और मैंने कह दिया—मैं जरुर ल जाऊँगा।’
     मुझ पर विजय पाने का मेरे मित्रों को बहुंत आसान नुस्खा हैं यों हाथा-पाई, धींगा-मुश्ती, धौल-धप्पे में किसी से पीछे रहने वाला नहीं हूँ लेकिन किसी ने मुझे गुदगुदाया और परास्त हुआ। फिर मेरी कुछ नहीं चलती। मैं हाथ जोड़ने लगता हूँ घिघियाने लगता हूँ और कभी-कभी रोने भी लगता हूँ। जयदेव ने वही नुस्खा आजमाया और उसकी जीत हो गई। संधि की वही शर्त ठहरी कि मैं चुपके से झॉँकी देखने चला चलूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

3

सेठ घूरेलाल उन आदमियों में हैं, जिनका प्रात: को नाम ले लो, तो दिन-भर भोजन न मिले। उनके मक्खीचूसपने की सैकड़ों ही दंतकथाऍं नगर में प्रचलित हैं। कहते हैं, एक बार मारवाड़ का एक भिखारी उनके द्वार पर डट गया कि भिक्षा लेकर ही जाऊँगा। सेठजी भी अड़ गए कि भिक्षा न दूँगा, चाहे  कुछ हो। मारवाड़ी उन्हीं के देश का था। कुछ देर तो उनके पूर्वजों का बखान करता रहा, फिर उनकी निंदा करने लगा, अंत में द्वार पर लेट रहा। सेठजी ने रत्ती-भर परवाह न की। भिक्षुक भी अपनी धुन का पक्का था। सारा दिन द्वार पर बे-दाना-पानी पड़ा रहा और अंत में वही मर गया। तब सेठ जी पसीजे और उसकी क्रिया इतनी धूम-धाम से की कि बहुत कम किसी ने की होगी। भिक्षुक का सत्याग्रह सेठजी ने के लिए वरदान हो गया। उनके अन्त:करण में भक्ति का जैसे स्रोत खुल गया। अपनी सारी सम्पत्ति धर्मार्थ अर्पण कर दी।
     हम लोग ठाकुरदारे में पहुँचे: तो दर्शकों की भीड़ लगी हुई थी। कंधे से कंधा छिलता था। आने और जाने के मार्ग अलग थे, फिर हमें आध घंटे के बाद भीतर जाने का अवसर मिला। जयदेव सजावट देख-देखकर लोट-पोट हुए जाते थे, पर मुझे ऐसा मालूम होता था कि इस बनावट और सजावट के मेले में कृष्ण की आत्मा कहीं खो गई है। उनकी वह रत्नजटित, बिजली से जगमगाती मूर्ति देखकर मेरे मन में ग्लानि उत्पन्न हुई। इस रुप में भी प्रेम का निवास हो सकता है? मैंने तो रत्नों में दर्प और अहंकार ही भरा देखा है। मुझे उस वक्त यही याद न रही, कि यह एक करोड़पति सेठ का मंदिर है और धनी मनुष्य धन में लोटने वाले ईश्वर ही की कल्पना कर सकता है। धनी ईश्वर में ही उसकी श्रद्धा हो सकती है। जिसके पास धन नहीं, वह उसकी दया का पात्र हो सकता है, श्रद्धा का कदापि नहीं।
     मन्दिर में जयदेव को सभी जानते हैं। उन्हें तो सभी जगह सभी जानते हैं। मंदिन के ऑंगन में संगीत-मंडली बैठी हुई थी। केलकर जी अपने गंधर्व-विद्यालय के शिष्यों के साथ तम्बूरा लिये बैठे थे। पखावज, सितार, सरोद, वीणा और जाने कौन-कौन बाजे, जिनके नाम भी मैं नहीं जानता, उनके शिष्यों के पास थे। कोई गत बजाने की तैयारी हो रही थी। जयदेव को देखते ही केलकर जी ने पुकारा! मै भी तुफैल में जा बैठा। एक क्षण में गत शुरु हुई। समॉँ बँध गया।
     जहॉँ इतना शोर-गुल था कि तोप की आवाज भी न सुनाई देती, वहॉँ जैसे माधुर्य के उस प्रवाह ने सब किसी को अपने में डुबा लिया। जो जहॉँ था, वहीं मंत्र मुग्ध-सा खड़ा था। मेरी कल्पना कभी इतनी सचित्र और संजीव न थी। मेरे सामने न वही बिजली का चका-चौंध थी, न वह रत्नों की जगमगाहट, न वह भौतिक विभूतियों का समारोह। मेरे सामने वही यमुना का तट था, गुल्म-लताओं का घूँघट मुँह पर डाले हुए। वही मोहिनी गउऍं थीं, वही गोपियों की जल-क्रीड़ा, वहीं वंशी की मधुर ध्वनि, वही शीतल चॉँदनी और वहीं प्यारा नन्दकिशोर! जिसके मुख-छवि में प्रेम और वात्सल्य की ज्योति थी, जिसके दर्शनों ही से हृदय निर्मल हो जाते थे।

----------


## Rajeev

4

मैं इसी आनन्द-विस्मृत की दशा में था कि कंसर्ट बन्द हो गया और आचार्य केलकर के एक किशोर शिष्य ने धुरपद अलापना शुरु किया। कलाकारों की आदत है कि शब्दों को कुछ इस तरह तोड़-मरोड़ देते हैं कि अधिकांश सुननेवालों की समझ में नहीं आता कि क्या गा रहे हैं। इस गीत का एक शब्द भी मेरी समझ में न आया: लेकिन कण्ठ-स्वर में कुछ ऐसा मादकता भरा लालित्य था कि प्रत्येक स्वर मुझे रोमांचित कर देता था। कंठ-स्वसर में इतनी जादू शक्ति है, इसका मुझे आज कुछ अनुभव हुआ। मन में एक नए संसार की सृष्टि होने लगी, जहाँ आनन्द-ही-आनन्द है, प्रेम-ही-प्रेम, त्याग-ही-त्याग। ऐसा जान पड़ा, दु:ख केवल चित्त की एक वृत्ति है, सत्य है केवल आनन्द। एक स्वच्छ, करुणा-भरी कोमलता, जैसे मन को मसोसने लगी। ऐसी भावना मन में उठी कि वहॉँ जितने सज्जन बैठे हुए थे, सब मेरे अपने हैं, अभिन्न हैं। फिर अतीत के गर्भ से मेरे भाई की स्मृति-मूर्ति निकल आई।
     मेरा छोटा भाई बहुत दिन हुए, मुझसे लड़कर, घर की जमा-जथा लेकर रंगून भाग गया था, और वहीं उसका देहान्त हो गया था। उसके पाशविक व्यवहारों को याद करके मैं उन्मत्त हो उठता था। उसे जीता पा जाता तो शयद उसका खून पी जाता, पर इस समय स्मृति-मूर्ति को देखकर मेरा मन जैसे मुखरित हो उठा। उसे आलिंगन करने के लिए व्याकुल हो गया। उसने मेरे साथ, मेरी स्त्री के साथ, माता के साथ्, मेरे बच्चे के साथ्, जो-जो कटु, नीच और घृणास्पद व्यवहार किये थे, वह सब मुझे गए। मन में केवल यही भावना थी—मेरा भैया कितना दु:खी है। मुझे इस भाई के प्रति कभी इतनी ममता न हुई थी, फिर तो मन की वह दशा हो गई, जिसे विहव्लता कह सकते है!
     शत्रु-भाव जैसे मन से मिट गया था। जिन-जिन प्राणियों से मेरा बैर-भाव था,  जिनसे गाली-गलौज, मार-पीट मुकदमाबाजी सब कुछ हो चुकी थी, वह सभी जेसे मेरे गले में लिपट-लिपटकर हँस रहे थे। फिर विद्या (पत्नी) की मूर्ति मेरे सामनरे आ खड़ी हुई—वह मूर्ति जिसे दस साल पहले मैंने देखा था—उन ऑंखों में वही विकल कम्पन था, वहीं संदिग्ध विश्वास, कपोलों पर वही लज्जा-लालिमा, जैसे प्रेम सरोवर से निकला हुआ  िाकई कमल पुष्प हो। वही अनुराग, वही आवेश, वही याचना-भरी उत्सुकता, जिसमें मैंने उस न भूलने वाली रात को उसका स्वागत किया था, एक बार फिर मरे  हृदय में जाग उठी। मधुर स्मृतियों का जैसे स्रोत-सा खुल गया। जी ऐसा तडृपा कि इसी समय जाकर विद्या के चरणों पर सिर रगड़कर रोऊँ और रोते-रोते बेसुध हो जाऊँ। मेरी ऑंखें सजल हो गई। मेरे मुँह से जो कटु शब्द निकले थे, वह सब जैसे ही हृदय में गड़ने लगे। इसी दशा में, जैसे ममतामयी माता ने आकर मुझे गोद में उठा लिया। बालपन में जिस वात्सल्य का आनंद उठाने की मुझमें शक्ति न थीं, वह आनंद आज मैंन उठाया।
     गाना बन्द हो गया। सब लोग उठ-उठकर जाने लगे। मैं कल्पना-सागर में ही डूबा रहा।
     सहसा जयदेव ने पुकारा—चलते हो, या बैठे ही रहोगे?

----------


## Rajeev

गुल्ली-डंडा

हमारे अँग्रेजी दोस्त मानें या न मानें मैं तो यही कहूँगा कि गुल्ली-डंडा सब खेलों का राजा है। अब भी कभी लड़कों को गुल्ली-डंडा खेलते देखता हूँ, तो जी लोट-पोट हो जाता है कि इनके साथ जाकर खेलने लगूँ। न लान की जरूरत, न कोर्ट की, न नेट की, न थापी की। मजे से किसी पेड़ से एक टहनी काट ली, गुल्ली बना ली, और दो आदमी भी आ जाए, तो खेल शुरू हो गया।
विलायती खेलों में सबसे बड़ा ऐब है कि उसके सामान महँगे होते हैं। जब तक कम-से-कम एक सैंकड़ा न खर्च कीजिए, खिलाड़ियों में शुमार ही नहीं हो पाता। यहॉँ गुल्ली-डंडा है कि बना हर्र-फिटकरी के चोखा रंग देता है; पर हम अँगरेजी चीजों के पीछे ऐसे दीवाने हो रहे हैं कि अपनी सभी चीजों से अरूचि हो गई। स्कूलों में हरेक लड़के से तीन-चार रूपये सालाना केवल खेलने की फीस ली जाती है। किसी को यह नहीं सूझता कि भारतीय खेल खिलाऍं, जो बिना दाम-कौड़ी के खेले जाते हैं। अँगरेजी खेल उनके लिए हैं, जिनके पास धन है। गरीब लड़कों के सिर क्यों यह व्यसन मढ़ते हो? ठीक है, गुल्ली से ऑंख फूट जाने का भय रहता है, तो क्या क्रिकेट से सिर फूट जाने, तिल्ली फट जाने, टॉँग टूट जाने का भय नहीं रहता! अगर हमारे माथे में गुल्ली का दाग आज तक बना हुआ है, तो हमारे कई दोस्त ऐसे भी हैं, जो थापी को बैसाखी से बदल बैठे। यह अपनी-अपनी रूचि है। मुझे गुल्ली की सब खेलों से अच्छी लगती है और बचपन की मीठी स्मृतियों में गुल्ली ही सबसे मीठी है।
वह प्रात:काल घर से निकल जाना, वह पेड़ पर चढ़कर टहनियॉँ काटना और गुल्ली-डंडे बनाना, वह उत्साह, वह खिलाड़ियों के जमघटे, वह पदना और पदाना, वह लड़ाई-झगड़े, वह सरल स्वभाव, जिससे छूत्-अछूत, अमीर-गरीब का बिल्कुल भेद न रहता था, जिसमें अमीराना चोचलों की, प्रदर्शन की, अभिमान की गुंजाइश ही न थी, यह उसी वक्त भूलेगा जब .... जब ...। घरवाले बिगड़ रहे हैं, पिताजी चौके पर बैठे वेग से रोटियों पर अपना क्रोध उतार रहे हैं, अम्माँ की दौड़ केवल द्वार तक है, लेकिन उनकी विचार-धारा में मेरा अंधकारमय भविष्य टूटी हुई नौका की तरह डगमगा रहा है; और मैं हूँ कि पदाने में मस्त हूँ, न नहाने की सुधि है, न खाने की। गुल्ली है तो जरा-सी, पर उसमें दुनिया-भर की मिठाइयों की मिठास और तमाशों का आनंद भरा हुआ है।
मेरे हमजोलियों में एक लड़का गया नाम का था। मुझसे दो-तीन साल बड़ा होगा। दुबला, बंदरों की-सी लम्बी-लम्बी, पतली-पतली उँगलियॉँ, बंदरों की-सी चपलता, वही झल्लाहट। गुल्ली कैसी ही हो, पर इस तरह लपकता था, जैसे छिपकली कीड़ों पर लपकती है। मालूम नहीं, उसके मॉँ-बाप थे या नहीं, कहॉँ रहता था, क्या खाता था; पर था हमारे गुल्ली-कल्ब का चैम्पियन। जिसकी तरफ वह आ जाए, उसकी जीत निश्चित थी। हम सब उसे दूर से आते देख, उसका दौड़कर स्वागत करते थे और अपना गोइयॉँ बना लेते थे।
एक दिन मैं और गया दो ही खेल रहे थे। वह पदा रहा था। मैं पद रहा था, मगर कुछ विचित्र बात है कि पदाने में हम दिन-भर मस्त रह सकते है; पदना एक मिनट का भी अखरता है। मैंने गला छुड़ाने के लिए सब चालें चलीं, जो ऐसे अवसर पर शास्त्र-विहित न होने पर भी क्षम्य हैं, लेकिन गया अपना दॉँव लिए बगैर मेरा पिंड न छोड़ता था।
मैं घर की ओर भागा। अननुय-विनय का कोई असर न हुआ था।
गया ने मुझे दौड़कर पकड़ लिया और डंडा तानकर बोला-मेरा दॉँव देकर जाओ। पदाया तो बड़े बहादुर बनके, पदने के बेर क्यों भागे जाते हो।
‘तुम दिन-भर पदाओ तो मैं दिन-भर पदता रहँ?’
‘हॉँ, तुम्हें दिन-भर पदना पड़ेगा।‘
‘न खाने जाऊँ, न पीने जाऊँ?’
‘हॉँ! मेरा दॉँव दिये बिना कहीं नहीं जा सकते।‘
‘मैं तुम्हारा गुलाब हूँ?’
‘हॉँ, मेरे गुलाम हो।‘
‘मैं घर जाता हूँ, देखूँ मेरा क्या कर लेते हो!’
‘घर कैसे जाओगे; कोई दिल्लगी है। दॉँव दिया है, दॉँव लेंगे।‘
‘अच्छा, कल मैंने अमरूद खिलाया था। वह लौटा दो।
‘वह तो पेट में चला गया।‘
‘निकालो पेट से। तुमने क्यों खाया मेरा अमरूद?’
‘अमरूद तुमने दिया, तब मैंने खाया। मैं तुमसे मॉँगने न गया था।‘
‘जब तक मेरा अमरूद न दोगे, मैं दॉँव न दूँगा।‘
मैं समझता था, न्याय मेरी ओर है। आखिर मैंने किसी स्वार्थ से ही उसे अमरूद खिलाया होगा। कौन नि:स्वार्थ किसी के साथ सलूक करता है। भिक्षा तक तो स्वार्थ के लिए देते हैं। जब गया ने अमरूद खाया, तो फिर उसे मुझसे दॉँव लेने का क्या अधिकार है? रिश्वत देकर तो लोग खून पचा जाते हैं, यह मेरा अमरूद यों ही हजम कर जाएगा? अमरूद पैसे के पॉँचवाले थे, जो गया के बाप को भी नसीब न होंगे। यह सरासर अन्याय था।
गया ने मुझे अपनी ओर खींचते हुए कहा-मेरा दॉँव देकर जाओ, अमरूद-समरूद मैं नहीं जानता।
मुझे न्याय का बल था। वह अन्याय पर डटा हुआ था। मैं हाथ छुड़ाकर भागना चाहता था। वह मुझे जाने न देता! मैंने उसे गाली दी, उसने उससे कड़ी गाली दी, और गाली-ही नहीं, एक चॉँटा जमा दिया। मैंने उसे दॉँत काट लिया। उसने मेरी पीठ पर डंडा जमा दिया। मैं रोने लगा! गया मेरे इस अस्त्र का मुकाबला न कर सका। मैंने तुरन्त ऑंसू पोंछ डाले, डंडे की चोट भूल गया और हँसता हुआ घर जा पहुँचा! मैं थानेदार का लड़का एक नीच जात के लौंडे के हाथों पिट गया, यह मुझे उस समय भी अपमानजनक मालूम हआ; लेकिन घर में किसी से शिकायत न की।

----------


## Rajeev

2

उन्हीं दिनों पिताजी का वहॉँ से तबादला हो गया। नई दुनिया देखने की खुशी में ऐसा फूला कि अपने हमजोलियों से बिछुड़ जाने का बिलकुल दु:ख न हुआ। पिताजी दु:खी थे। वह बड़ी आमदनी की जगह थी। अम्मॉँजी भी दु:खी थीं यहॉँ सब चीज सस्ती थीं, और मुहल्ले की स्त्रियों से घराव-सा हो गया था, लेकिन मैं सारे खुशी के फूला न समाता था। लड़कों में जीट उड़ा रहा था, वहॉँ ऐसे घर थोड़े ही होते हैं। ऐसे-ऐसे ऊँचे घर हैं कि आसमान से बातें करते हैं। वहॉँ के अँगरेजी स्कूल में कोई मास्टर लड़कों को पीटे, तो उसे जेहल हो जाए। मेरे मित्रों की फैली हुई ऑंखे और चकित मुद्रा बतला रही थी कि मैं उनकी निगाह में कितना स्पर्द्घा हो रही थी! मानो कह रहे थे-तु भागवान हो भाई, जाओ। हमें तो इसी ऊजड़ ग्राम में जीना भी है और मरना भी।
बीस साल गुजर गए। मैंने इंजीनियरी पास की और  उसी जिले का दौरा करता हुआ उसी कस्बे में पहँचा और डाकबँगले में ठहरा। उस स्थान को देखते ही इतनी मधुर बाल-स्मृतियॉँ हृदय में जाग उठीं कि मैंने छड़ी उठाई और क्स्बे की सैर करने निकला। ऑंखें किसी प्यासे पथिक की भॉँति बचपन के उन क्रीड़ा-स्थलों को देखने के लिए व्याकुल हो रही थीं; पर उस परिचित नाम के सिवा वहॉँ और कुछ परिचित न था। जहॉँ खँडहर था, वहॉँ पक्के मकान खड़े थे। जहॉँ बरगद का पुराना पेड़ था, वहॉँ अब एक सुन्दर बगीचा था। स्थान की काया पलट हो गई थी। अगर उसके नाम और स्थिति का ज्ञान न होता, तो मैं उसे पहचान भी न सकता। बचपन की संचित और अमर स्मृतियॉँ बॉँहे खोले अपने उन पुराने मित्रों से गले मिलने को अधीर हो रही थीं; मगर वह दुनिया बदल गई थी। ऐसा जी होता था कि उस धरती से लिपटकर रोऊँ और कहूँ, तुम मुझे भूल गईं! मैं तो अब भी तुम्हारा वही रूप देखना चाहता हूँ।
सहसा एक खुली जगह में मैंने दो-तीन लड़कों को गुल्ली-डंडा खेलते देखा। एक क्षण के लिए मैं अपने का बिल्कुल भूल गया। भूल गया कि मैं एक ऊँचा अफसर हूँ, साहबी ठाठ में, रौब और  अधिकार के आवरण में।
जाकर एक लड़के से पूछा-क्यों बेटे, यहॉँ कोई गया नाम का आदमी रहता है?
एक लड़के ने गुल्ली-डंडा समेटकर सहमे हुए स्वर में कहा-कौन गया? गया चमार?
मैंने यों ही कहा-हॉँ-हॉँ वही। गया नाम का कोई आदमी है तो? शायद वही हो।
‘हॉँ, है तो।‘
‘जरा उसे बुला सकते हो?’
लड़का दौड़ता हुआ गया और एक क्षण में एक पॉँच हाथ काले देव को साथ लिए आता दिखाई दिया। मैं दूर से ही पहचान गया। उसकी ओर लपकना चाहता था कि उसके गले लिपट जाऊँ, पर कुछ सोचकर रह गया। बोला-कहो गया, मुझे पहचानते हो?
गया ने झुककर सलाम किया-हॉँ मालिक, भला पहचानूँगा क्यों नहीं! आप मजे में हो?
‘बहुत मजे में। तुम अपनी कहा।‘
‘डिप्टी साहब का साईस हूँ।‘
‘मतई, मोहन, दुर्गा सब कहॉँ हैं? कुछ खबर है?
‘मतई तो मर गया, दुर्गा और मोहन दोनों डाकिया हो गए हैं। आप?’
‘मैं तो जिले का इंजीनिया हूँ।‘
‘सरकार तो पहले ही बड़े जहीन थे?
‘अब कभी गुल्ली-डंडा खेलते हो?’ 
गया ने मेरी ओर प्रश्न-भरी ऑंखों से देखा-अब गुल्ली-डंडा क्या खेलूँगा सरकार, अब तो धंधे से छुट्टी नहीं मिलती।
‘आओ, आज हम-तुम खेलें। तुम पदाना, हम पदेंगे। तुम्हारा एक दॉँव हमारे ऊपर है। वह आज ले लो।‘
गया बड़ी मुश्किल से राजी हुआ। वह ठहरा टके का मजदूर, मैं एक बड़ा अफसर। हमारा और उसका क्या जोड़? बेचारा झेंप रहा था। लेकिन मुझे भी कुछ कम झेंप न थी; इसलिए नहीं कि मैं गया के साथ खेलने जा रहा था, बल्कि इसलिए कि लोग इस खेल को अजूबा समझकर इसका तमाशा बना लेंगे और अच्छी-खासी भीड़ लग जाएगी। उस भीड़ में वह आनंद कहॉँ रहेगा, पर खेले बगैर तो रहा नहीं जाता। आखिर निश्चय हुआ कि दोनों जने बस्ती से बहुत दूर खेलेंगे और बचपन की उस मिठाई को खूब रस ले-लेकर खाऍंगे। मैं गया को लेकर डाकबँगले पर आया और मोटर में बैठकर दोनों मैदान की ओर चले। साथ में एक कुल्हाड़ी ले ली। मैं गंभीर भाव धारण किए हुए था, लेकिन गया इसे अभी तक मजाक ही समझ रहा था। फिर भी उसके मुख पर उत्सुकता या आनंद का कोई चिह्न न था। शायद वह हम दोनों में जो अंतर हो गया था, यही सोचने में  मगन था।
मैंने पूछा-तुम्हें कभी हमारी याद आती थी गया? सच कहना।
गया झेंपता हुआ बोला-मैं आपको याद करता हजूर, किस लायक हूँ। भाग में आपके साथ कुछ दिन खेलना बदा था;  नहीं मेरी क्या गिनती?
मैंने कुछ उदास होकर कहा-लेकिन मुझे तो बराबर, तुम्हारी याद आती थी। तुम्हारा वह डंडा, जो तुमने तानकर जमाया था, याद है न?
गया ने पछताते हुए कहा-वह लड़कपन था सरकार, उसकी याद न दिलाओ।
‘वाह! वह मेरे बाल-जीवन की सबसे रसीली याद है। तुम्हारे उस डंडे में जो रस था, वह तो अब न आदर-सम्मान में पाता हूँ, न धन में।‘
इतनी देर में हम बस्ती से कोई तीन मील निकल आये। चारों तरफ सन्नाटा है। पश्चिम ओर कोसों तक भीमताल फैला हुआ है, जहॉँ आकर हम किसी समय कमल पुष्प तोड़ ले जाते थे और उसके झूमक बनाकर कानों में डाल लेते थे। जेठ की संध्या केसर में डूबी चली आ रही है। मैं लपककर एक पेड़ पर चढ़ गया और एक टहनी काट लाया। चटपट गुल्ली-डंडा बन गया। खेल शुरू हो गया। मैंने गुच्ची में गुल्ली रखकर उछाली। गुल्ली गया के सामने से निकल गई। उसने हाथ लपकाया, जैसे मछली पकड़ रहा हो। गुल्ली उसके पीछे जाकर गिरी। यह वही गया है, जिसके हथों में गुल्ली जैसे आप ही आकर बैठ जाती थी। वह दाहने-बाऍं कहीं हो, गुल्ली उसकी हथेली में ही पहूँचती थी। जैसे गुल्लियों पर वशीकरण डाल देता हो। नयी गुल्ली, पुरानी गुल्ली, छोटी गुल्ली, बड़ी गुल्ली, नोकदार गुल्ली, सपाट गुल्ली सभी उससे मिल जाती थी। जैसे उसके हाथों में कोई चुम्बक हो, गुल्लियों को खींच लेता हो; लेकिन आज गुल्ली को उससे वह प्रेम नहीं रहा। फिर तो मैंने पदाना शुरू किया। मैं तरह-तरह की धॉँधलियॉँ कर रहा था। अभ्यास की कसर बेईमानी से पूरी कर रहा था। हुच जाने पर भी डंडा खुले जाता था। हालॉँकि शास्त्र के अनुसार गया की बारी आनी चाहिए थी। गुल्ली पर ओछी चोट पड़ती और वह जरा दूर पर गिर पड़ती, तो मैं झपटकर उसे खुद उठा लेता और दोबारा टॉँड़ लगाता। गया यह सारी बे-कायदगियॉँ देख रहा था; पर कुछ न बोलता था, जैसे उसे वह सब कायदे-कानून भूल गए। उसका निशाना कितना अचूक था। गुल्ली उसके हाथ  से निकलकर टन से डंडे से आकर लगती थी। उसके हाथ से छूटकर उसका काम था डंडे से टकरा जाना, लेकिन आज वह गुल्ली डंडे में लगती ही नहीं! कभी दाहिने जाती है, कभी बाऍं, कभी आगे, कभी पीछे।
आध घंटे पदाने के बाद एक गुल्ली डंडे में आ लगी। मैंने धॉँधली की-गुल्ली डंडे में नहीं लगी। बिल्कुल पास से गई; लेकिन लगी नहीं।
गया ने किसी प्रकार का असंतोष प्रकट नहीं किया।
‘न लगी होगी।‘
‘डंडे में लगती तो क्या मैं बेईमानी करता?’
‘नहीं भैया, तुम भला बेईमानी करोगे?’
बचपन में मजाल था कि मैं ऐसा घपला करके जीता बचता! यही गया गर्दन पर चढ़ बैठता, लेकिन आज मैं उसे कितनी आसानी से धोखा दिए चला जाता था। गधा है! सारी बातें भूल गया।
सहसा गुल्ली फिर डंडे से लगी और इतनी जोर से लगी, जैसे बन्दूक छूटी हो। इस प्रमाण के सामने अब किसी तरह की धांधली करने का साहस मुझे इस वक्त भी न हो सका, लेकिन क्यों न एक बार सबको झूठ बताने की चेष्टा करूँ? मेरा हरज की क्या है। मान गया तो वाह-वाह, नहीं दो-चार हाथ पदना ही तो पड़ेगा। अँधेरा का बहाना करके जल्दी से छुड़ा लूँगा। फिर कौन दॉँव देने आता है।
गया ने विजय के उल्लास में कहा-लग गई, लग गई। टन से बोली।
मैंने अनजान बनने की चेष्टा करके कहा-तुमने लगते देखा? मैंने तो नहीं देखा।
‘टन से बोली है सरकार!’
‘और जो किसी ईंट से टकरा गई हो?
मेरे मुख से यह वाक्य उस समय कैसे निकला, इसका मुझे खुद आश्चर्य है। इस सत्य को झुठलाना वैसा ही था, जैसे दिन को रात बताना। हम दोनों ने गुल्ली को डंडे में जोर से लगते देखा था; लेकिन गया ने मेरा कथन स्वीकार कर लिया।
‘हॉँ, किसी ईंट में ही लगी होगी। डंडे में लगती तो इतनी आवाज न आती।‘
मैंने फिर पदाना शुरू कर दिया; लेकिन इतनी प्रत्यक्ष धॉँधली कर लेने के बाद गया की सरलता पर मुझे दया आने लगी; इसीलिए जब तीसरी बार गुल्ली डंडे में लगी, तो मैंने बड़ी उदारता से दॉँव देना तय कर लिया।
गया ने कहा-अब तो अँधेरा हो गया है भैया, कल पर रखो।
मैंने सोचा, कल बहुत-सा समय होगा, यह न जाने कितनी देर पदाए, इसलिए इसी वक्त मुआमला साफ कर लेना अच्छा होगा।
‘नहीं, नहीं। अभी बहुत उजाला है। तुम अपना दॉँव ले लो।‘
‘गुल्ली सूझेगी नहीं।‘
‘कुछ परवाह नहीं।‘
गया ने पदाना शुरू किया; पर उसे अब बिलकुल अभ्यास न था। उसने दो बार टॉँड लगाने का इरादा किया; पर दोनों ही बार हुच गया। एक मिनिट से कम में वह दॉँव खो बैठा। मैंने अपनी हृदय की विशालता का परिश्च दिया।
‘एक दॉँव और खेल लो। तुम तो पहले ही हाथ में हुच गए।‘
‘नहीं भैया, अब अँधेरा हो गया।‘
‘तुम्हारा अभ्यास छूट गया। कभी खेलते नहीं?’
‘खेलने का समय कहॉँ मिलता है भैया!’
हम दोनों मोटर पर जा बैठे और चिराग जलते-जलते पड़ाव पर पहुँच गए। गया चलते-चलते बोला-कल यहॉँ गुल्ली-डंडा होगा। सभी पुराने खिलाड़ी खेलेंगे। तुम भी आओगे? जब तुम्हें फुरसत हो, तभी खिलाड़ियों को बुलाऊँ।
मैंने शाम का समय दिया और दूसरे दिन मैच देखने गया। कोई दस-दस आदमियों की मंडली थी। कई मेरे लड़कपन के साथी निकले! अधिकांश युवक थे, जिन्हें मैं पहचान न सका। खेल शुरू हुआ। मैं मोटर पर बैठा-बैठा तमाशा देखने लगा। आज गया का खेल, उसका नैपुण्य देखकर मैं चकित हो गया। टॉँड़ लगाता, तो गुल्ली आसमान से बातें करती। कल की-सी वह झिझक, वह हिचकिचाहट, वह बेदिली आज न थी। लड़कपन में जो बात थी, आज उसेन प्रौढ़ता प्राप्त कर ली थी। कहीं कल इसने मुझे इस तरह पदाया होता, तो मैं जरूर रोने लगता। उसके डंडे की चोट खाकर गुल्ली दो सौ गज की खबर लाती थी।
पदने वालों में एक युवक ने कुछ धॉँधली की। उसने अपने विचार में गुल्ली लपक ली थी। गया का कहना था-गुल्ली जमीन मे लगकर उछली थी। इस पर दोनों में ताल ठोकने की नौबत आई है। युवक दब गया। गया का तमतमाया हुआ चेहरा देखकर डर गया। अगर वह दब न जाता, तो जरूर मार-पीट हो जाती।
    मैं खेल में न था; पर दूसरों के इस खेल में मुझे वही लड़कपन का आनन्द आ रहा था, जब हम सब कुछ भूलकर खेल में मस्त हो जाते थे। अब मुझे मालूम हुआ कि कल गया ने मेरे साथ खेला नहीं, केवल खेलने का बहाना किया। उसने मुझे दया का पात्र समझा। मैंने धॉँधली की, बेईमानी की, पर उसे जरा भी क्रोध न आया। इसलिए कि वह खेल न रहा था, मुझे खेला रहा था, मेरा मन रख रहा था। वह मुझे पदाकर मेरा कचूमर नहीं निकालना चाहता था। मैं अब अफसर हूँ। यह अफसरी मेरे और उसके बीच में दीवार बन गई है। मैं अब उसका लिहाज पा सकता हूँ, अदब पा सकता हूँ, साहचर्य नहीं पा सकता। लड़कपन था, तब मैं उसका समकक्ष था। यह पद पाकर अब मैं केवल उसकी दया योग्य हूँ। वह मुझे अपना जोड़ नहीं समझता। वह बड़ा हो गया है, मैं छोटा हो गया हूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

ज्योति

विधवा हो जाने के बाद बूटी का स्वभाव बहुत कटु हो गया था। जब बहुत जी जलता तो अपने मृत पति को कोसती-आप तो सिधार गए, मेरे लिए यह जंजाल छोड़ गए । जब इतनी जल्दी जाना था, तो ब्याह न जाने किसलिए किया । घर में भूनी भॉँग नहीं, चले थे ब्याह करने ! वह चाहती तो दूसररी सगाई कर लेती । अहीरों में इसका रिवाज है । देखने-सुनने में भी बुरी न थी । दो-एक आदमी तैयार भी थे, लेकिन बूटी पतिव्रता कहलाने के मोह को न छोड़ सकी । और यह सारा क्रोध उतरता था, बड़े लड़के मोहन पर, जो अब सोलह साल का था । सोहन अभी छोटा था और मैना लड़की थी । ये दोनों अभी किसी लायक न थे । अगर यह तीनों न होते, तो बूटी को क्यों इतना कष्ट होता । जिसका थोड़ा-सा काम कर देती, वही रोटी-कपड़ा दे देता। जब चाहती किसी के सिर बैठ जाती । अब अगर वह कहीं बैठ जाए, तो लोग यही कहेंगे कि तीन-तीन बच्चों के होते इसे यह क्या सूझी । 
     मोहन भरसक उसका भार हल्का करने की चेष्टा करता । गायों-भैसों की सानी-पानी, दुहना-मथना यह सब कर लेता, लेकिन बूटी का मुँह सीधा न होता था । वह रोज एक-न-एक खुचड़ निकालती रहती और मोहन ने भी उसकी घुड़कियों की परवाह करना छोड़ दिया था । पति उसके सिर गृहस्थी का यह भार पटककर क्यों चला गया, उसे यही गिला था । बेचारी का सर्वनाश ही कर दिया । न खाने का सुख मिला, न पहनने-ओढ़ने का, न और किसी बात का। इस घर में क्या आयी, मानो भट्टी में पड़ गई । उसकी वैधव्य-साधना और अतृप्त भोग-लालसा में सदैव द्वन्द्व-सा मचा रहता था और उसकी जलन में उसके हृदय की सारी मृदुता जलकर भस्म हो गई थी । पति के पीछे और कुछ नहीं तो बूटी के पास चार-पॉँच सौ के गहने थे, लेकिन एक-एक करके सब उसके हाथ से निकल गए । 
     उसी मुहल्ले में उसकी बिरादरी में, कितनी ही औरतें थीं, जो उससे जेठी होने पर भी गहने झमकाकर, आँखों में काजल लगाकर, माँग में सेंदुर की मोटी-सी रेखा डालकर मानो उसे जलाया करती थीं, इसलिए अब उनमें से कोई विधवा हो जाती, तो बूटी को खुशी होती और यह सारी जलन वह लड़कों पर निकालती, विशेषकर मोहन पर। वह शायद सारे संसार की स्त्रियों को अपने ही रूप में देखना चाहती थी। कुत्सा में उसे विशेष आनंद मिलता था । उसकी  वंचित लालसा, जल न पाकर ओस चाट लेने में ही संतुष्ट होती थी; फिर यह कैसे संभव था कि वह मोहन के विषय में कुछ सुने और पेट में डाल ले । ज्योंही मोहन संध्या समय दूध बेचकर घर आया बूटी ने कहा-देखती हूँ, तू अब साँड़ बनने पर उतारू हो गया है । 
     मोहन ने प्रश्न के भाव से देखा-कैसा साँड़! बात क्या है ?
     ‘तू रूपिया से छिप-छिपकर नहीं हँसता-बोलता? उस पर कहता है कैसा साँड़? तुझे लाज नहीं आती? घर में पैसे-पैसे की तंगी है और वहाँ उसके लिए पान लाये जाते हैं, कपड़े रँगाए जाते है।’
     मोहन ने विद्रोह का भाव धारण किया—अगर उसने मुझसे चार पैसे के पान माँगे तो क्या करता ? कहता कि पैसे दे, तो लाऊँगा ? अपनी धोती रँगने को दी, उससे रँगाई मांगता ?
     ‘मुहल्ले में एक तू ही धन्नासेठ है! और किसी से उसने क्यों न कहा?’
     ‘यह वह जाने, मैं क्या बताऊँ ।’
     ‘तुझे अब छैला बनने की सूझती है । घर में भी कभी एक पैसे का पान लाया?’
     ‘यहाँ पान किसके लिए लाता ?’
     ‘क्या तेरे लिखे घर में सब मर गए ?’
     ‘मैं न जानता था, तुम पान खाना चाहती हो।’
     ‘संसार में एक रुपिया ही पान खाने जोग है ?’
     ‘शौक-सिंगार की भी तो उमिर होती है ।’
     बूटी जल उठी । उसे बुढ़िया कह देना उसकी सारी साधना पर पानी फेर देना था । बुढ़ापे में उन साधनों का महत्त्व ही क्या ? जिस त्याग-कल्पना के बल पर वह स्त्रियों के सामने सिर उठाकर चलती थी, उस पर इतना कुठाराघात ! इन्हीं लड़कों के पीछे उसने अपनी जवानी धूल में मिला दी । उसके आदमी को मरे आज पाँच साल हुए । तब उसकी चढ़ती जवानी थी । तीन बच्चे भगवान् ने उसके गले मढ़ दिए, नहीं अभी वह है कै दिन की । चाहती तो आज वह भी ओठ लाल किए, पाँव में महावर लगाए, अनवट-बिछुए पहने मटकती फिरती । यह सब कुछ उसने इन लड़कों के कारण त्याग दिया और आज मोहन उसे बुढ़िया कहता है! रुपिया उसके सामने खड़ी कर दी जाए, तो चुहिया-सी लगे । फिर भी वह जवान है, आैर बूटी बुढ़िया है!
     बोली-हाँ और क्या । मेरे लिए तो अब फटे चीथड़े पहनने के दिन हैं । जब तेरा बाप मरा तो मैं रुपिया से दो ही चार साल बड़ी थी । उस वक्त कोई घर लेती तो, तुम लोगों का कहीं पता न लगता । गली-गली भीख माँगते फिरते । लेकिन मैं कह देती हूँ, अगर तू फिर उससे बोला तो या तो तू ही घर में रहेगा या मैं ही रहूँगी । 
     मोहन ने डरते-डरते कहा—मैं उसे बात दे चुका हूँ अम्मा!
     ‘कैसी बात ?’
     ‘सगाई की।’
     ‘अगर रुपिया मेरे घर में आयी तो झाडू मारकर निकाल दूँगी । यह सब उसकी माँ की माया है । वह कुटनी मेरे लड़के को मुझसे छीने लेती है। राँड़ से इतना भी नहीं देखा जाता । चाहती है कि उसे सौत बनाकर छाती पर बैठा दे।’
     मोहन ने व्यथित कंठ में कहा,अम्माँ, ईश्वर के लिए चुप रहो । क्यों अपना पानी आप खो रही हो । मैंने तो समझा था, चार दिन में मैना अपने घर चली जाएगी, तुम अकेली पड़ जाओगी । इसलिए उसे लाने की बात सोच रहा था । अगर तुम्हें बुरा लगता है तो जाने दो । 
     ‘तू आज से यहीं आँगन में सोया कर।’
     ‘और गायें-भैंसें बाहर पड़ी रहेंगी ?’
     ‘पड़ी रहने दे,  कोई डाका नहीं पड़ा जाता।’
     ‘मुझ पर तुझे इतना सन्देह है ?’
     ‘हाँ !’
     ‘तो मैं यहाँ न सोऊँगा।’
     ‘तो निकल जा घर से।’
     ‘हाँ, तेरी यही इच्छा है तो निकल जाऊँगा।’
     मैना ने भोजन पकाया । मोहन ने कहा-मुझे भूख नहीं है! बूटी उसे मनाने न आयी । मोहन का युवक-हृदय माता के इस कठोर शासन को किसी तरह स्वीकार नहीं कर सकता। उसका घर है, ले ले। अपने लिए वह कोई दूसरा ठिकाना ढूँढ़ निकालेगा। रुपिया ने उसके रूखे जीवन में एक स्निग्धता भर ही दी थी । जब वह एक अव्यक्त कामना से चंचल हो रहा था, जीवन कुछ सूना-सूना लगता था, रुपिया ने नव वसंत की भाँति आकर उसे पल्लवित कर दिया । मोहन को जीवन में एक मीठा स्वाद मिलने लगा। कोई काम करना होता, पर ध्यान रुपिया की ओर लगा रहता। सोचता, उसे क्या, दे दे कि वह प्रसन्न हो जाए! अब वह कौन मुँह लेकर उसके पास जाए ? क्या उससे कहे कि अम्माँ ने मुझे तुझसे मिलने को मना किया है? अभी कल ही तो बरगद के नीचे दोनों में केसी-कैसी बातें हुई थीं । मोहन ने कहा था, रूपा तुम इतनी सुन्दर हो, तुम्हारे सौ गाहक निकल आएँगे। मेरे घर में तुम्हारे लिए क्या रखा है ? इस पर रुपिया ने जो जवाब दिया था, वह तो संगीत की तरह अब भी उसके प्राण में बसा हुआ था-मैं तो तुमको चाहती हूँ मोहन, अकेले तुमको । परगने के चौधरी हो जाव, तब भी मोहन हो; मजूरी करो, तब भी मोहन हो । उसी रुपिया से आज वह जाकर कहे-मुझे अब तुमसे कोई सरोकार नहीं है!
     नहीं, यह नहीं हो सकता । उसे घर की परवाह नहीं है । वह रुपिनया के साथ माँ से अलग रहेगा । इस जगह न सही, किसी दूसरे मुहल्ले में सही। इस वक्त भी रुपिया उसकी राह देख रही होगी । कैसे अच्छे बीड़े लगाती है। कहीं अम्मां सुन पावें कि वह रात को रुपिया के द्वार पर गया था, तो परान ही दे दें। दे दें परान! अपने भाग तो नहीं बखानतीं कि ऐसी देवी बहू मिली जाती है। न जाने क्यों रुपिया से इतना चिढ़ती है। वह जरा पान खा लेती है, जरा साड़ी रँगकर पहनती है। बस, यही तो।
    चूड़ियों की झंकार सुनाई दी। रुपिनया आ रही है! हा; वही है।
    रुपिया उसके सिरहाने आकर बोली-सो गए क्या मोहन ? घड़ी-भर से तुम्हारी राह देख रही हूँ। आये क्यों नहीं ?
    मोहन नींद का मक्कर किए पड़ा रहा।
    रुपिया ने उसका सिर हिलाकर फिर कहा-क्या सो गए मोहन ?
    उन कोमाल उंगलियों के स्पर्श में क्या सिद्घि थी, कौन जाने । मोहन की सारी आत्मा उन्मत्त हो उठी। उसके प्राण मानो बाहर निकलकर रुपिया के चरणों में समर्पित हो जाने के लिए उछल पड़े। देवी वरदान के लिए सामने खड़ी है। सारा विश्व जैसे नाच रहा है। उसे मालूम हुआ जैसे उसका शरीर लुप्त हो गया है, केवल वह एक मधुर स्वर की भाँति विश्व की गोद में चिपटा हुआ उसके साथ नृत्य कर रहा है । 
     रुपिया ने कहा-अभी से सो गए क्या जी ?
     मोहन बोला-हाँ, जरा नींद आ गई थी रूपा। तुम इस वक्त क्या करने आयीं? कहीं अम्मा देख लें, तो मुझे मार ही डालें।
     ‘तुम आज आये क्यों नहीं?’
     ‘आज अम्माँ से लड़ाई हो गई।’
     ‘क्या कहती थीं?’
     ‘कहती थीं, रुपिया से बोलेगा तो मैं परान दे दूँगी।’
     ‘तुमने पूछा नहीं, रुपिया से क्यों चिढ़ती हो ?’
     ‘अब उनकी बात क्या कहूँ रूपा? वह किसी का खाना-पहनना नहीं देख सकतीं। अब मुझे तुमसे दूर रहना पड़ेगा।’
     मेरा जी तो न मानेगा।’
     ‘ऐसी बात करोगी, तो मैं तुम्हें लेकर भाग जाऊँगा।’
     ‘तुम मेरे पास एक बार रोज आया करो। बस, और मैं कुछ नहीं चाहती।’
     ‘और अम्माँ जो बिगड़ेंगी।’
     ‘तो मैं समझ गई। तुम मुझे प्यार नहीं करते।
     ‘मेरा बस होता, तो तुमको अपने परान में रख लेता।’
     इसी समय घर के किवाड़ खटके । रुपिया भाग गई।

----------


## Rajeev

2

मोहन दूसरे दिन सोकर उठा तो उसके हृदय में आनंद का सागर-सा भरा हुआ था। वह सोहन को बराबर डाँटता रहता था। सोहन आलसी था। घर के काम-धंधे में जी न लगाता था । मोहन को देखते ही वह साबुन छिपाकर भाग जाने का अवसर खोजने लगा।
    मोहन ने मुस्कराकर कहा-धोती बहुत मैली हो गई है सोहन ? धोबी को क्यों नहीं देते?
     सोहन को इन शब्दों में स्नेह की गंध आई।
     ‘धोबिन पैसे माँगती है।’
     ‘तो पैसे अम्माँ से क्यों नहीं माँग लेते ?’
     ‘अम्माँ कौन पैसे दिये देती है ?’
     ‘तो मुझसे ले लो!’
     यह कहकर उसने एक इकन्नी उसकी ओर फेंक दी। सोहन प्रसन्न हो गया। भाई और माता दोनों ही उसे धिक्कारते रहते थे। बहुत दिनों बाद आज उसे स्नेह की मधुरता का स्वाद मिला। इकन्नी उठा ली और धोती को वहीं छोड़कर गाय को खोलकर ले चल। 
      मोहन ने कहा-रहने दो, मैं इसे लिये जाता हूँ।
      सोहन ने पगहिया मोहन को देकर फिर पूछा-तुम्हारे लिए चिलम रख लाऊँ ?
     जीवन में आज पहली बार सोहन ने भाई के प्रति ऐसा सद्भाव प्रकट किया था। इसमें क्या रहस्य है, यह मोहन की समझ में नहीं आया। बोला-आग हो तो रख आओ।
     मैना सिर के बाल खेले आँगन में बैठी घरौंदा बना रही थी। मोहन को देखते ही उसने घरौंदा बिगाड़ दिया और अंचल से बाल छिपाकर रसोईधर में बरतन उठाने चली। 
    मोहन ने पूछा-क्या खेल रही थी मैना ?
    मैना डरी हुई बोली-कुछ नहीं तो।
    ‘तू तो बहुत अच्छे घरौंदे बनाती है। जरा बना, देखूँ।’
    मैना का रुआंसा चेहरा खिल उठा। प्रेम के शब्द में कितना जादू है! मुँह से निकलते ही जैसे सुगंध फैल गई। जिसने सुना, उसका हृदय खिल उठा। जहाँ भय था, वहाँ विश्वास चमक उठा। जहाँ कटुता थी, वहाँ अपनापा छलक पड़ा। चारों ओर चेतनता दौड़ गई। कहीं आलस्य नहीं, कहीं खिन्नता नहीं। मोहन का हृदय आज प्रेम से भरा हुआ है। उसमें सुगंध का विकर्षण हो रहा है। 
मैना घरौंदा बनाने बैठ गई । 
     मोहन ने उसके उलझे हुए बालों को सुलझाते हुए कहा-तेरी गुड़िया का ब्याह कब होगा मैना, नेवता दे, कुछ मिठाई खाने को मिले। 
     मैना का मन आकाश में उड़ने लगा। जब भैया पानी माँगे, तो वह लोटे को राख से खूब चमाचम करके पानी ले जाएगी।
     ‘अम्माँ पैसे नहीं देतीं। गुड्डा तो ठीक हो गया है। टीका कैसे भेजूँ?’
     ‘कितने पैसे लेगी ?’
     ‘एक पैसे के बतासे लूँगी और एक पैसे का रंग। जोड़े तो रँगे जाएँगे कि नहीं?’ 
     ‘तो दो पैसे में तेरा काम चल जाएगा?’
     ‘हाँ, दो पैसे दे दो भैया, तो मेरी गुड़िया का ब्याह धूमधाम से हो जाए।’
     मोहन ने दो पैसे हाथ में लेकर मैना को दिखाए। मैना लपकी, मोहन ने हाथ ऊपर उठाया, मैना ने हाथ पकड़कर नीचे खींचना शुरू किया। मोहन ने उसे गोद में उठा लिया। मैना ने पैसे ले लिये और नीचे उतरकर नाचने लगी। फिर अपनी सहेलियों को विवाह का नेवता देने के लिए भागी।
     उसी वक्त बूटी गोबर का झाँवा लिये आ पहुंची। मोहन को खड़े देखकर कठोर स्वर में बोली-अभी तक मटरगस्ती ही हो रही है। भैंस कब दुही जाएगी?
     आज बूटी को मोहन ने विद्रोह-भरा जवाब न दिया। जैसे उसके मन में माधुर्य का कोई सोता-सा खुल गया हो। माता को गोबर का बोझ लिये देखकर उसने झाँवा उसके सिर से उतार लिया। 
     बूटी ने कहा-रहने दे, रहने दे, जाकर भैंस दुह, मैं तो गोबर लिये जाती हूँ।
    ‘तुम इतना भारी बोझ क्यों उठा लेती हो, मुझे क्यों नहीं बुजला लेतीं?’
    माता का हृदय वात्सल्य से गदगद हो उठा।
‘तू जा अपना काम देखं मेरे पीछे क्यों पड़ता है!’
    ‘गोबर निकालने का काम मेरा है।’
    ‘और दूध कौन दुहेगा ?’
    ‘वह भी मैं करूँगा !’
    ‘तू इतना बड़ा जोधा है कि सारे काम कर लेगा !’
    ‘जितना कहता हूँ, उतना कर लूँगा।’
    ‘तो मैं क्या करूँगी ?’
    ‘तुम लड़कों से काम लो, जो तुम्हारा धर्म है।’
    ‘मेरी सुनता है कोई?’

----------


## Rajeev

तीन

आज मोहन बाजार से दूध पहुँचाकर लौटा, तो पान, कत्था, सुपारी, एक छोटा-सा पानदान और थोड़ी-सी मिठाई लाया। बूटी बिगड़कर बोली-आज पैसे कहीं फालतू मिल गए थे क्या ? इस  तरह उड़ावेगा तो कै दिन निबाह होगा? 
    ‘मैंने तो एक पैसा भी नहीं उड़ाया अम्माँ। पहले मैं समझता था, तुम पान खातीं ही नहीं।
     ‘तो अब मैं पान खाऊँगी !’
     ‘हाँ, और क्या! जिसके दो-दो जवान बेटे हों, क्या वह इतना शौक भी न करे ?’ 
      बूटी के सूखे कठोर हृदय में कहीं से कुछ हरियाली निकल आई, एक नन्ही-सी कोंपल थी; उसके अंदर कितना रस था। उसने मैना और सोहन को एक-एक मिठाई दे दी और एक मोहन को देने लगी। 
      ‘मिठाई तो लड़कों के लिए लाया था अम्माँ।’
      ‘और तू तो बूढ़ा हो गया, क्यों ?’
      ‘इन लड़कों क सामने तो बूढ़ा ही हूँ।’
      ‘लेकिन मेरे सामने तो लड़का ही है।’
      मोहन ने मिठाई ले ली । मैना ने मिठाई पाते ही गप से मुँह में डाल ली थी। वह केवल मिठाई का स्वाद जीभ पर छोड़कर कब की गायब हो चुकी थी। मोहन को ललचाई आँखों से देखने लगी। मोहन ने आधा लड्डू तोड़कर मैना को दे दिया। एक मिठाई दोने में बची थी। बूटी ने उसे मोहन की तरफ बढ़ाकर कहा-लाया भी तो इतनी-सी मिठाई। यह ले ले।
     मोहन ने आधी मिठाई मुँह में डालकर कहा-वह तुम्हारा हिस्सा है अम्मा।
‘तुम्हें खाते देखकर मुझे जो आनंद मिलता है। उसमें मिठास से ज्यादा स्वाद है।’
     उसने आधी मिठाई सोहन और आधी मोहन को दे दी; फिर पानदान खोलकर देखने लगी। आज जीवन में पहली बार उसे यह सौभाग्य प्राप्त हुआ। धन्य भाग कि पति के राज में जिस विभूति के लिए तरसती रही, वह लड़के के राज में मिली। पानदान में कई कुल्हियाँ हैं। और देखो, दो छोटी-छोटी चिमचियाँ भी हैं; ऊपर कड़ा लगा हुआ है, जहाँ चाहो, लटकाकर ले जाओ। ऊपर की तश्तरी में पान रखे जाएँगे।
     ज्यों ही मोहन बाहर चला गया, उसने पानदान को माँज-धोकर उसमें चूना, कत्था भरा, सुपारी काटी, पान को भिगोकर तश्तरी में रखा । तब एक बीड़ा लगाकर खाया। उस बीड़े के रस ने जैसे उसके वैधव्य की कटुता को स्निग्ध कर दिया। मन की प्रसन्नता व्यवहार में उदारता बन जाती है। अब वह घर में नहीं बैठ सकती। उसका मन इतना गहरा नहीं कि इतनी बड़ी विभूति उसमें जाकर गुम हो जाए। एक पुराना आईना पड़ा हुआ था। उसने उसमें मुँह देखा। ओठों पर लाली है। मुँह लाल करने के लिए उसने थोड़े ही पान खाया है। 
     धनिया ने आकर कहा-काकी, तनिक रस्सी दे दो, मेरी रस्सी टूट गई है। 
     कल बूटी ने साफ कह दिया होता, मेरी रस्सी गाँव-भर के लिए नहीं है। रस्सी टूट गई है तो बनवा लो। आज उसने धनिया को रस्सी निकालकर प्रसन्न मुख से दे दी और सद्भाव से पूछा-लड़के के दस्त बंद हुए कि नहीं धनिया ?
     धनिया ने उदास मन से कहा-नहीं काकी, आज तो दिन-भर दस्त आए। जाने दाँत आ रहे हैं।
     ‘पानी भर ले तो चल जरा देखूँ, दाँत ही हैं कि कुछ और फसाद है। किसी की नजर-वजर तो नहीं लगी ?’
     ‘अब क्या जाने काकी, कौन जाने किसी की आँख फूटी हो?’
     ‘चोंचाल लड़कों को नजर का बड़ा डर रहता है।’
     ‘जिसने चुमकारकर बुलाया, झट उसकी गोद में चला जाता है। ऐसा हँसता है कि तुमसे क्या कहूँ!’
     ‘कभी-कभी माँ की नजर भी लग जाया करती है।’
     ‘ऐ नौज काकी, भला कोई अपने लड़के को नजर लगाएगा!’
     ‘यही तो तू समझती नहीं। नजर आप ही लग जाती है।’
     धनिया पानी लेकर आयी, तो बूटी उसके साथ बच्चे को देखने चली।
     ‘तू अकेली है। आजकल घर के काम-धंधे में बड़ा अंडस होता होगा।’ 
     ‘नहीं काकी, रुपिया आ जाती है, घर का कुछ काम कर देती है, नहीं अकेले तो मेरी मरन हो जाती।’
     बूटी को आश्चर्य हुआ। रुपिया को उसने केवल तितली समझ रखा था। 
     ‘रुपिया!’
     ‘हाँ काकी, बेचारी बड़ी सीधी है। झाडू लगा देती है, चौका-बरतन कर देती है, लड़के को सँभालती है। गाढ़े समय कौन, किसी की बात पूछता है काकी !’
     ‘उसे तो अपने मिस्सी-काजल से छुट्टी न मिलती होगी।’
     ‘यह तो अपनी-अपनी रुचि है काकी! मुझे तो इस मिस्सी-काजल वाली ने जितना सहारा दिया, उतना किसी भक्तिन ने न दिया। बेचारी रात-भर जागती रही। मैंने कुछ दे तो नहीं दिया। हाँ, जब तक जीऊँगी, उसका जस गाऊँगी।’
     ‘तू उसके गुन अभी नहीं जानती धनिया । पान के लिए पैसे कहाँ से आते हैं ? किनारदार साड़ियाँ कहाँ से आती हैं ?’
     ‘मैं इन बातो में नहीं पड़ती काकी! फिर शौक-सिंगार करने को किसका जी नहीं चाहता ? खाने-पहनने की यही तो उमिर है।’
     धनिया ने बच्चे को खटोले पर सुला दिया। बूटी ने बच्चे के सिर पर  हाथ रखा, पेट में धीरे-धीरे उँगली गड़ाकर देखा। नाभी पर हींग का लेप करने को कहा। रुपिया बेनिया लाकर उसे झलने लगी।
     बूटी ने कहा-ला बेनिया मुझे दे दे।
     ‘मैं डुला दूँगी तो क्या छोटी हो जाऊँगी ?’
     ‘तू दिन-भर यहाँ काम-धंधा करती है। थक गई होगी।’
     ‘तुम इतनी भलीमानस हो, और यहाँ लोग कहते थे, वह बिना गाली के बात नहीं करती। मारे डर के तुम्हारे पास न आयी।’
     बूटी मुस्कारायी।
     ‘लोग झूठ तो नहीं कहते।’
     ‘मैं आँखों की देखी मानूँ कि कानों की सुनी ?’
कह तो दी होगी। दूसरी लड़की होती, तो मेरी ओर से मुंह फेर लेती। मुझे जलाती, मुझसे ऐंठती। इसे तो जैसे कुछ मालूम ही न हो। हो सकता हे कि मोहन ने इससे कुछ कहा ही न हो। हाँ, यही बात है। 
     आज रुपिया बूटी को बड़ी सुन्दर लगी। ठीक तो है, अभी शौक-सिंगार न करेगी तो कब करेगी? शौक-सिंगार इसलिए बुरा लगता है कि ऐसे आदमी अपने भोग-विलास में मस्त रहते हैं। किसी के घर में आग लग जाए, उनसे मतलब नहीं। उनका काम तो खाली दूसरों को रिझाना है। जैसे अपने रूप की दूकान सजाए, राह-चलतों को बुलाती हों कि जरा इस दूकान की सैर भी करते जाइए। ऐसे उपकारी प्राणियों का सिंगार बुरा नहीं लगता। नहीं, बल्कि और अच्छा लगता है। इससे मालूम होता है कि इसका रूप जितना सुन्दर है, उतना ही मन भी सुन्दर है; फिर कौन नहीं चाहता कि लोग उनके रूप की बखान करें। किसे दूसरों की आँखों में छुप जाने की लालसा नहीं होती ? बूटी का यौवन कब का विदा हो चुका; फिर भी यह लालसा उसे बनी हुई है। कोई उसे रस-भरी आँखों से देख लेता है, तो उसका मन कितना प्रसन्न हो जाता है। जमीन पर पाँव नहीं पड़ते। फिर रूपा तो अभी जवान है। 
     उस दिन से रूपा प्राय: दो-एक बार नित्य बूटी के घर आती। बूटी ने मोहन से आग्रह करके उसके लिए अच्छी-सी साड़ी मँगवा दी। अगर रूपा कभी बिना काजल लगाए या बेरंगी साड़ी पहने आ जाती, तो बूटी कहती-बहू-बेटियों को यह जोगिया भेस अच्छा नहीं लगता। यह भेस तो हम जैसी बूढ़ियों के लिए है।
     रूपा ने एक दिन कहा-तुम बूढ़ी काहे से हो गई अम्माँ! लोगों को इशारा मिल जाए, तो भौंरों की तरह तुम्हारे द्वार पर धरना देने लगें। 
     बूटी ने  मीठे तिरस्कार से कहा-चल, मैं तेरी माँ की सौत बनकर जाऊँगी ?
     ‘अम्माँ तो बूढ़ी हो गई।’
     ‘तो क्या तेरे दादा अभी जवान बैठे हैं?’
     ‘हाँ ऐसा, बड़ी अच्छी मिट्टी है उनकी।’
     बूटी ने उसकी ओर रस-भरी आँखों से ददेखकर पूछा-अच्छा बता, मोहन से तेरा ब्याह कर दूँ ? 
     रूपा लजा गई। मुख पर गुलाब की आभा दौड़ गई।
     आज मोहन दूध बेचकर लौटा तो बूटी ने कहा-कुछ रुपये-पैसे जुटा, मैं रूपा से तेरी बातचीत कर रही हूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

दिल की रानी

जिस वीर तुर्कों के प्रखर प्रताप से ईसाई दुनिया कौप रही थी , उन्*हीं का रक्*त आज कुस्*तुनतुनिया की गलियों में बह रहा है। वही कुस्*तुनतुनिया जो सौ साल पहले तुर्को के आंतक से राहत हो रहा था, आज उनके गर्म रक्*त से अपना कलेजा ठण्*डा कर रहा है। और तुर्की सेनापति एक लाख सिपाहियों के साथ तैमूरी तेज के सामने अपनी किस्*मत का फैसला सुनने के लिए खडा है।
    तैमुर ने विजय से भरी आखें उठाई और सेनापति यजदानी की ओर देख कर सिंह के समान गरजा-क्*या चाहतें हो जिन्*दगी या मौत 
    यजदानी ने गर्व से सिर उठाकार कहा’- इज्*जत की जिन्*दगी मिले तो जिन्*दगी, वरना मौत।
    तैमूर का क्रोध प्रचंण्*ड हो उठा उसने बडे-बडे अभिमानियों का सिर निचा कर दिया था। यह जबाब इस अवसर पर सुनने की उसे ताव न थी । इन एक लाख आदमियों की जान उसकी मुठठी में है। इन्*हें वह एक क्षण में मसल सकता है। उस पर इतना अभ्*िमान । इज्*जत की जिदन्*गी । इसका यही तो अर्थ हैं कि गरीबों का जीवन अमीरों के भोग-विलास पर बलिदान किया जाए वही शराब की मजजिसें, वही अरमीनिया और काफ की परिया। नही, तैमूर ने खलीफा बायजीद का घमंड इसलिए नहीं तोडा है कि तुर्को को पिर उसी मदांध स्*वाधीनता में इस्*लाम का नाम डुबाने को छोड दे । तब उसे इतना रक्*त बहाने की क्*या जरूरत थी । मानव-रक्*त का प्रवाह संगीत का प्रवाह नहीं, रस का प्रवाह नहीं-एक बीभत्*स दश्*य है, जिसे देखकर आखें मु*ह फेर लेती हैं दश्*य सिर झुका लेता है। तैमूर हिंसक पशु नहीं है, जो यह दश्*य देखने के लिए अपने जीवन की बाजी लगा दे। 
वह अपने शब्*दों में धिक्*कार भरकर बोला-जिसे तुम इज्*जत की जिन्*दगी कहते हो, वह गुनाह और जहन्*नुम की जिन्*दगी है।
    यजदानी को तैमुर से दया या क्षमा की आशा न थी। उसकी या उसके योद्वाओं की जान किसी तरह नहीं बच सकती। पिर यह क्*यों दबें और क्*यों न जान पर खेलकर तैमूर के प्रति उसके मन में जो घणा है, उसे प्रकट कर दें ?  उसके एक बार कातर नेत्रों से उस रूपवान युवक की ओर देखा, जो उसके पीछे खडा, जैसे अपनी जवानी की लगाम खींच रहा था। सान पर चढे हुए, इस्*पात के समान उसके अंग-अंग से अतुल कोध्र की चिनगारियों निकल रहीं थी। यजदानी ने उसकी सूरत देखी और जैसे अपनी खींची हुई तलवार म्*यान में कर ली और खून के घूट पीकर बोला-जहापनाह इस वक्*त फतहमंद हैं लेकिन अपराध क्षमा हो तो कह दू कि अपने जीवन के विषय में तुर्को को तातरियों से उपदेश लेने की जरूरत नहीं। पर जहा खुदा ने नेमतों की वर्षा की हो, वहा उन नेमतों का भोग न करना नाशुक्री है। अगर तलवार ही सभ्*यता की सनद होती, तो गाल कौम रोमनों से कहीं ज्*यादा सभ्*य होती।
    तैमूर जोर से हसा और उसके सिपाहियों ने तलवारों पर हाथ रख लिए। तैमूर का ठहाका मौत का ठहाका था या गिरनेवाला वज्र का तडाका ।
    तातारवाले पशु हैं क्*यों ? 
    मैं यह नहीं कहता।
    तुम कहते हो, खुदा ने तुम्*हें ऐश करने के लिए पैदा किया है। मैं कहता हू, यह कुफ्र है। खुदा ने इन्*सान को बन्*दगी के लिए पैदा किया है और इसके खिलाफ जो कोई कुछ करता है, वह कापिर है, जहन्*नुमी रसूलेपाक हमारी जिन्*दगी को पाक करने के लिए, हमें सच्*चा इन्*सान बनाने के लिए आये थे, हमें हरा की तालीम देने नहीं। तैमूर दुनिया को इस कुफ्र से पाक कर देने का बीडा उठा चुका है। रसूलेपाक के कदमों की कसम, मैं बेरहम नहीं हू जालिम नहीं हू, खूखार नहीं हू, लेकिन कुफ्र की सजा मेरे ईमान में मौत के सिवा कुछ नहीं है।
    उसने तातारी सिपहसालार की तरफ कातिल नजरों से देखा और तत्*क्षण एक देव-सा आदमी तलवार सौतकर यजदानी के सिर पर आ पहुचा। तातारी सेना भी मलवारें खीच-खीचकर तुर्की सेना पर टूट पडी और दम-के-दम में कितनी ही लाशें जमीन पर फडकने लगीं।
    सहसा वही रूपवान युवक, जो यजदानी के पीछे खडा था, आगे बढकर तैमूर के सामने आया और जैसे मौत को अपनी दोनों बधी हुई मुटिठयों में मसलता हुआ बोला-ऐ अपने को मुसलमान कहने वाले बादशाह । क्*या यही वह इस्*लाम की यही तालीम है कि तू उन बहादुरों का इस बेददी से खून बहाए, जिन्*होनें इसके सिवा कोई गुनाह नहीं किया कि अपने खलीफा और मुल्*कों की हिमायत की?
    चारों तरफ सन्*नाटा छा गया। एक युवक, जिसकी अभी मसें भी न भीगी थी; तैमूर जैसे तेजस्*वी बादशाह का इतने खुले हुए शब्*दों में तिरस्*कार करे और उसकी जबान तालू से खिचवा ली जाए। सभी स्*तम्*भित हो रहे थे और तैमूर सम्*मोहित-सा बैठा , उस युवक की ओर ताक रहा था।
    युवक ने तातारी सिपाहियों की तरफ, जिनके चेहरों पर कुतूहलमय प्रोत्*साहन झलक रहा था, देखा और बोला-तू इन मुसलमानों को कापिर कहता है और समझाता है कि तू इन्*हें कत्*ल करके खुदा और इस्*लाम की खिदमत कर रहा है ? मैं तुमसे पूछता हू, अगर वह लोग जो खुदा के सिवा और किसी के सामने सिजदा नहीं करतें, जो रसूलेपाक  को अपना रहबर समझते हैं, मुसलमान नहीं है तो कौन मुसलमान हैं ?मैं कहता हू, हम कापिर सही लेकिन तेरे तो हैं क्*या इस्*लाम जंजीरों में बंधे हुए कैदियों के कत्*ल की इजाजत देता है खुदाने अगर तूझे ताकत दी है, अख्*ितयार दिया है तो क्*या इसीलिए कि तू खुदा के बन्*दों का खून बहाए क्*या गुनाहगारों को कत्*ल करके तू उन्*हें सीधे रास्*ते पर ले जाएगा। तूने कितनी बेहरमी से सत्*तर हजार बहादुर तुर्को को धोखा देकर सुरंग से उडवा दिया और उनके मासूम बच्*चों और निपराध स्*त्रियों को अनाथ कर दिया, तूझे कुछ अनुमान है। क्*या यही कारनामे है, जिन पर तू अपने मुसलमान होने का गर्व करता है। क्*या इसी कत्*ल, खून और बहते दरिया में अपने घोडों के सुम नहीं भिगोए हैं, बल्*िक इस्*लाम को जड से खोदकर पेक दिया है। यह वीर तूर्को का ही आत्*मोत्*सर्ग है, जिसने यूरोप में इस्*लाम की तौहीद फैलाई। आज सोपिया के गिरजे में तूझे अल्*लाह-अकबर की सदा सुनाई दे रही है, सारा यूरोप इस्*लाम का स्*वागत करने को तैयार है। क्*या यह कारनामे इसी लायक हैं कि उनका यह इनाम मिले। इस खयाल को दिल से निकाल दे कि तू खूरेजी से इस्*लाम की खिदमत कर रहा है। एक दिन तूझे भी परवरदिगार के सामने कर्मो का जवाब देना पडेगा और तेरा कोई उज्र न सुना जाएगा, क्*योंकि अगर तूझमें अब भी नेक और बद की कमीज बाकी है, तो अपने दिल से पूछ। तूने यह जिहाद खुदा की राह में किया या अपनी हविस के लिए और मैं जानता हू, तूझे जसे जवाब मिलेगा, वह तेरी गर्दन शर्म से झुका देगा।
    खलीफा अभी सिर झुकाए ही थी की यजदानी ने कापते हुए शब्*दों में अर्ज की-जहापनाह, यह गुलाम का लडका है। इसके दिमाग में कुछ पितूर है। हुजूर इसकी गुस्*ताखियों को मुआफ करें । मैं उसकी सजा झेलने को तैयार हूँ।
    तैमूर उस युवक के चेहरे की तरफ स्*िथर नेत्रों से देख रहा था। आप जीवन में पहली बार उसे निर्भीक शब्*दों के सुनने का अवसर मिला। उसके सामने बडे-बडे सेनापतियों, मंत्रियों और बादशाहों की जबान न खुलती थी। वह जो कुछ कहता था, वही कानून था, किसी को उसमें चू करने की ताकत न थी। उसका खुशामदों ने उसकी अहम्*मन्*यता को आसमान पर चढा दिया था। उसे विश्*वास हो गया था कि खुदा ने इस्*लाम को जगाने और सुधारने के लिए ही उसे दुनिया में भेजा है। उसने पैगम्*बरी का  दावा तो नहीं किया, पर उसके मन में यह भावना दढ हो गई थी, इसलिए जब आज एक युवक ने प्राणों का मोह छोडकर उसकी कीर्ति का परदा खोल दिया, तो उसकी चेतना जैसे जाग उठी। उसके मन में क्रोध और हिंसा की जगह ऋद्वा का उदय हुआ। उसकी आंखों का एक इशारा इस युवक की जिन्*दगी का चिराग गुल कर सकता था । उसकी संसार विजयिनी शक्*ित के सामने यह दुधमुहा बालक मानो अपने नन्*हे-नन्*हे हाथों से समुद्र के प्रवाह को रोकने के लिए खडा हो। कितना हास्*यास्*पद साहस था उसके साथ ही कितना आत्*मविश्*वास से भरा हुआ। तैमूर को ऐसा जान पडा कि इस निहत्*थे बालक के सामने वह कितना निर्बल है। मनुष्*य मे ऐसे साहस का एक ही स्*त्रोत हो सकता है और वह सत्*य पर अटल विश्*वास है। उसकी आत्*मा दौडकर उस युवक के दामन में चिपट जाने *के लिए अधीर हो गई। वह दार्शनिक न था, जो सत्*य में शंका करता है वह सरल सैनिक था, जो असत्*य को भी विश्*वास के साथ सत्*य बना देता है।
    यजदानी ने उसी स्*वर में कहा-जहापनाह, इसकी बदजबानी का खयाल न फरमावें।
    तैमूर ने तुरंत तख्*त से उठकर यजदानी को गले से लगा लिया और बोला-काश, ऐसी गुस्*ताखियों और बदजबानियों के सुनने का पहने इत्*तफाक होता, तो आज इतने बेगुनाहों का खून मेरी गर्दन पर न होता। मूझे इस जबान में किसी फरिश्*ते की रूह का जलवा नजर आता है, जो मूझ जैसे गुमराहों को सच्*चा रास्*ता दिखाने के लिए भेजी गई है। मेरे दोस्*त, तुम खुशनसीब हो कि ऐस फरिश्*ता सिफत बेटे के बाप हो। क्*या मैं उसका नाम पूछ सकता हूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

2

यजदानी पहले आतशपरस्*त था, पीछे मुसलमान हो गया था , पर अभी तक कभी-कभी उसके मन में शंकाए उठती रहती थीं कि उसने क्*यों इस्*लाम कबूल किया। जो कैदी फासी के तख्*ते पर खडा सूखा जा रहा था कि एक क्षण में रस्*सी उसकी गर्दन में पडेगी और वह लटकता रह जाएगा, उसे जैसे किसी फरिश्*ते ने गोद में ले लिया। वह गदगद कंठ से बोला-उसे हबीबी कहते हैं।
तैमूर ने युवक के सामने जाकर उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया और उसे ऑंखों से लगाता हुआ बोला-मेरे जवान दोस्*त, तुम सचमुच खुदा के हबीब हो, मैं वह गुनाहगार हू, जिसने अपनी जहालत में हमेशा अपने गुनाहों को सवाब समझा, इसलिए कि मुझसे कहा जाता था, तेरी जात बेऐब है। आज मूझे यह मालूम हुआ कि मेरे हाथों इस्*लाम को कितना नुकसान पहुचा। आज से मैं तुम्*हारा ही दामन पकडता हू। तुम्*हीं मेरे खिज्र, तुम्*ही मेंरे रहनुमा हो। मुझे यकीन हो गया कि तुम्*हारें ही वसीले से मैं खुदा की दरगाह तक पहुच सकता हॅ।
यह कहते हुए उसने युवक के चेहरे पर नजर डाली, तो उस पर शर्म की लाली छायी हुई थी। उस कठोरता की जगह मधुर संकोच झलक रहा था।
युवक ने सिर झुकाकर कहा- यह हुजूर की कदरदानी है, वरना मेरी क्*या हस्*ती है।
तैमूर ने उसे खीचकर अपनी बगल के तख्*त पर बिठा दिया और अपने सेनापति को हुक्*म दिया, सारे तुर्क कैदी छोड दिये जाए उनके हथियार वापस कर दिये जाए और जो माल लूटा गया है, वह सिपाहियों में बराबर बाट दिया जाए।
वजीर तो इधर इस हुक्*म की तामील करने लगा, उधर तैमूर हबीब का हाथ पकडे हुए अपने खीमें में गया और दोनों मेहमानों की दावत का प्रबन्*ध करने लगा। और जब भोजन समाप्*त हो गया, तो उसने अपने जीवन की सारी कथा रो-रोकर कह सुनाई, जो आदि से अंत तक मिश्रित पशुता और बर्बरता के कत्*यों से भरी हुई थी। और उसने यह सब कुछ इस भ्रम में किया कि वह ईश्*वरीय आदेश का पालन कर रहा है। वह खुदा को कौन मुह दिखाएगा। रोते-रोते हिचकिया बध गई।
अंत में उसने हबीब से कहा- मेरे जवान दोस्*त अब मेरा बेडा आप ही पार लगा सकते हैं। आपने राह दिखाई है तो मंजिल पर पहुचाइए। मेरी बादशाहत को अब आप ही संभाल सकते हैं। मूझे अब मालूम हो गया कि मैं उसे तबाही के रास्*ते पर लिए जाता था । मेरी आपसे यही इल्*तमास (प्रार्थना) है कि आप उसकी वजारत कबूल करें। देखिए , खुदा के लिए इन्*कार न कीजिएगा, वरना मैं कहीं का नहीं रहूगा।
यजदानी ने अरज की-हुजूर इतनी कदरदानी फरमाते हैं, तो आपकी इनायत है, लेकिन अभी इस लडके की उम्र ही क्*या है। वजारत की खिदमत यह क्*या अंजाम दे सकेगा । अभी तो इसकी तालीम के दिन है।
इधर से इनकार होता रहा और उधर तैमूर आग्रह करता रहा। यजदानी इनकार तो कर रहे थे, पर छाती फूली जाती थी । मूसा आग लेने गये थे, पैगम्*बरी मिल गई। कहा मौत के मुह में जा रहे थे, वजारत मिल गई, लेकिन यह शंका भी थी कि ऐसे अस्*िथर चिंत का क्*या ठिकाना आज खुश हुए, वजारत देने को तैयार है, कल नाराज हो गए तो जान की खैरियत नही। उन्*हें हबीब की लियाकत पर भरोसा था, पिर भी जी डरता था कि वीराने देश में न जाने कैसी पडे, कैसी न पडे। दरबारवालों में षडयंत्र होते ही रहते हैं। हबीब नेक है, समझदार है, अवसर पहचानता है; लेकिन वह तजरबा कहा से लाएगा, जो उम्र ही से आता है।
उन्*होंने इस प्रश्*न पर विचार करने के लिए एक दिन की मुहलत मांगी और रूखसत हुए।

----------


## Rajeev

2 (2)

हबीब यजदानी का लडका नहीं लडकी थी। उसका नाम उम्*मतुल हबीब था। जिस वक्*त यजदानी और उसकी पत्*नी मुसलमान हुए, तो लडकी की उम्र कुल बारह साल की थी, पर प्रकति ने उसे बुदी और प्रतिभा के साथ विचार-स्*वातंस्*य भी प्रदान किया था। वह जब तक सत्*यासत्*य की परीक्षा न कर लेती, कोई बात स्*वीकार न करती। मां-बाप के धर्म-परिवर्तन से उसे अशांति तो हुई, पर जब तक इस्*लाम की दीक्षा न ले सकती थी। मां-बाप भी उस पर किसी तरह का दबाब न डालना चाहते थे। जैसे उन्*हें अपने धर्म को बदल देने का अधिकार है, वैसे ही उसे अपने धर्म पर आरूढ रहने का भी अधिकार है। लडकी को संतोष हुआ, लेकिन उसने इस्*लाम और जरथुश्*त धर्म-दोनों ही का तुलनात्*मक अध्*ययन आरंभ किया और पूरे दो साल के  अन्*वेषण और परीक्षण के बाद उसने भी इस्*लाम की दीक्षा ले ली। माता-पिता फूले न समाए। लड़की उनके दबाव से मुसलमान नहीं हुई है, बल्*ि*क स्*वेच्*छा से, स्*वाध्*याय से और ईमान से। दो साल तक उन्*हें जो शंका घेरे रहती थी , वह मिट गई।
    यजदानी के कोई पुत्र न था और उस युग में जब कि आदमी की तलवार ही सबसे बड़ी अदालत थी, पुत्र का न रहना संसार का सबसे बड़ा दुर्भाग्*य था। यजदानी बेटे का अरमान बेटी से पूरा करने लगा। लड़कों ही की भाति उसकी शिक्षा-दीक्षा होने लगी। वह बालकों के से कपड़े पहनती, घोड़े पर सवार होती, शस्*त्र-विधा सीखती और अपने बाप के साथ अक्*सर खलीफा बायजीद के महलों में जाती और राजकुमारी के साथ शिकार खेलने जाती। इसके साथ ही वह दर्शन, काव्*य, विज्ञान और अध्*यात्*म का भी अभ्*यास करती थी। यहां तक कि सोलहवें वर्ष  में वह फौजी विधालय में दाखिल हो गई और दो साल के अन्*दर वहा की सबसे ऊची परीक्षा पारा करके फौज में नौकर हो गई। शस्*त्र-विधा और सेना-संचालन कला में इतनी निपुण थी और खलीफा बायजीद उसके चरित्र से इतना प्रसन्*न था कि पहले ही पहल उसे एक हजारी मन्*सब मिल गया ।
    ऐसी युवती के चाहनेवालों की क्*या कमी। उसके साथ के कितने ही अफसर, राज परिवार के के कितश्*ने ही युवक उस पर प्राण देते थे , पर कोई उसकी नजरों में न जाचता था । नित्*य ही निकाह के पैगाम आते थे , पर वह हमेशा इंकार कर देती थी। वैवाहिक जीवन ही से उसे अरूचि थी । कि युवतियां कितने अरमानों से व्*याह कर लायी जाती हैं और पिर कितने निरादर से महलों में बन्*द कर दी जाती है। उनका भाग्*य पुरूषों की दया के अधीन है।
    अक्*सर ऊचे घरानों की महिलाओं से उसको मिलने-जुलने का अवसर मिलता था। उनके मुख से उनकी करूण कथा सुनकर वह वैवाहिक पराधीनता से और भी धणा करने लगती थी। और यजदानी उसकी स्*वाधीनता में बिलकुल बाधा न देता था। लड़की स्*वाधीन है, उसकी इच्*छा हो, विवाह करे या क्*वारी रहे, वह अपनी-आप मुखतार है। उसके पास पैगाम आते, तो वह साफ जवाब दे देता – मैं इस बार में कुछ नहीं जानता, इसका फैसला वही करेगी।
    यधपि एक युवती का पुरूष वेष में रहना, युवकों से मिलना-जुलने , समाज में आलोचना का विषय था, पर यजदानी और उसकी स्*त्री दोनों ही को उसके सतीत्*व पर विश्*वास था, हबी*ब के व्*यवहार और आचार में उन्*हें कोई ऐसी बात नजर न आती थी, जिससे उष्*न्*हें किसी तरह की शंका होती। यौवन की आधी और लालसाओं के तूफान में वह चौबीस वर्षो की वीरबाला अपने हदय की सम्*पति लिए अटल और अजेय खड़ी थी , मानों सभी युवक उसके सगे भाई हैं।

----------


## Rajeev

3

कुस्*तुनतुनिया में कितनी खुशियां मनाई गई, हवीब का कितना सम्*मान और स्*वागत हुआ, उसे कितनी बधाईयां मिली, यह सब लिखने की बात नहीं शहर तवाह हुआ जाता था। संभव था आज उसके महलों और बाजारों से आग की लपटें निकलती होतीं। राज्*य और नगर को उस कल्*पनातीत विपति से बचानेवाला आदमी कितने आदर, प्रेम श्रद्वा और उल्*लास का पात्र होगा, इसकी तो कल्*पना भी नहीं की जा सकती । उस पर कितने फूलों और कितश्*ने लाल-जवाहरों की वर्षा हुई इसका अनुमान तो कोई *कवि ही कर सकता है और नगर की महिलाए हदय के अक्षय  भंडार से असीसें निकाल-निकालकर उस पर लुटाती थी और गर्व से फूली हुई उसका मुहं निहारकर अपने को धन्*य मानती थी । उसने देवियों का मस्*तक ऊचा कर दिया ।
    रात को तैमूर के प्रस्*ताव पर विचार होने लगा। सामने गदेदार कुर्सी पर यजदानी था- सौभ्*य, विशाल और तेजस्*वी। उसकी दाहिनी तरफ  सकी पत्*नी थी, ईरानी लिबास में, आंखों में दया और विश्*वास  की ज्*योति भरे हुए। बायीं तरफ उम्*मुतुल हबीब थी, जो इस समय रमणी-वेष में मोहिनी बनी हुई थी, ब्रहचर्य के तेज से दीप्*त।
    यजदानी ने प्रस्*ताव का विरोध करते हुए कहा – मै अपनी तरफ से कुछ नहीं कहना चाहता , लेकिन यदि मुझे सलाह दें का अधिकार है, तो मैं स्*पष्*ट कहता हूं कि तुम्*हें इस प्रस्*ताव को कभी स्*वीकार न करना चाहिए , तैमूर से यह बात बहुत दिन तक छिपी नहीं रह सकती कि तुम क्*या हो। उस वक्*त क्*या परिस्*थिति होगी , मैं नहीं कहता। और यहां इस विषय में जो कुछ टीकाए होगी, वह तुम मुझसे ज्*यादा जानती हो। यहा मै मौजूद था और कुत्*सा को मुह न खोलने देता था पर वहा तुम अकेली रहोगी और कुत्*सा को मनमाने, आरोप करने का अवसर मिलता रहेगा।
    उसकी पत्*नी स्*वेच्*छा को इतना महत्*व न देना चाहती थी । बोली – मैने सुना है, तैमूर निगाहों का अच्*छा आदमी नहीं है। मै किसी तरह तुझे न जाने दूगीं। कोई बात हो जाए तो सारी दुनिया हंसे। यों ही हसनेवाले क्*या कम हैं।
    इसी तरह स्*त्री-पुरूष बड़ी देर तक ऊचं –नीच सुझाते और तरह-तरह की शंकाए करते रहें लेकिन हबीब मौन साधे बैठी हुई थी। यजदानी ने समझा , हबीब भी उनसे सहमत है। इनकार की सूचना देने के लिए ही थी कि *हबीब ने पूछा – आप तैमूर से क्*या कहेंगे।
    यही जो यहा तय हुआ।
    मैने तो अभी कुछ नहीं कहा,
    मैने तो समझा , तुम भी हमसे सहमत हो।
    जी नही। आप उनसे जाकर कह दे मै स्*वीकार करती हू।
    माता ने छाती पर हाथ रखकर कहा- यह क्*या गजब करती है बेटी। सोच दुनिया क्*या कहेगी।
    यजदानी भी सिर थामकर बैठ गए , मानो हदय में गोली लग गई हो। मुंह से एक शब्*द भी न निकला।
    हबीब त्*योरियों पर बल डालकर बोली-अम्*मीजान , मै आपके हुक्*म से जौ-भर भी मुह नहीं फेरना चाहती। आपकों पूरा अख्*ितयार है, मुझे जाने दें या न दें लेकिन खल्*क की खिदमत का ऐसा मौका शायद मुझे जिंदगी में पिर न मिलें । इस मौके को हाथ से खो देने का अफसोस मुझे उम्र – भर रहेगा । मुझे यकीन है कि अमीन तैमूर को मैं अपनी दियानत, बेगरजी और सच्*ची वफादारी से इन्*सान बना सकती है और शायद उसके हाथों खुदा के बंदो का खून इतनी कसरत से न बहे। वह दिलेर है, मगर बेरहम नहीं । कोई दिलेर आदमी बेरहम नहीं हो सकता । उसने अब तक जो कुछ किया है, मजहब के अंधे जोश में किया है। आज खुदा ने मुझे वह मौका दिया है कि मै उसे दिखा दू कि मजहब खिदमत का नाम है, लूट और कत्*ल का नहीं। अपने बारे में मुझे मुतलक अंदेशा नहीं है। मै अपनी हिफाजत आप कर सकती  हूँ । मुझे  दावा है कि उपने फर्ज को नेकनीयती से अदा करके मै दुश्*मनों की जुबान भी बन्*द कर सकती हू, और मान लीजिए मुझे नाकामी भी हो, तो क्*या सचाई और हक के लिए कुर्बान हो जाना जिन्*दगीं की सबसे शानदार फतह नहीं है। अब तक मैने जिस उसूल पर जिन्*दगी बसर की है, उसने मुझे धोखा नहीं दिया और उसी के फैज से आज मुझे यह दर्जा हासिल हुआ है, जो बड़े-बड़ो के लिए जिन्*दगी का ख्*वाब है। मेरे आजमाए हुए दोस्*त मुझे कभी धोखा नहीं दे सकते । तैमूर पर मेरी हकीकत खुल भी जाए, तो क्*या खौफ । मेरी तलवार मेरी हिफाजत कर सकती है। शादी पर मेरे ख्*याल आपको मालूम है। अगर मूझे कोई ऐसा आदमी मिलेगा, जिसे मेरी रूह कबूल करती हो, जिसकी जात अपनी हस्*ती खोकर मै अपनी रूह को ऊचां उठा सकूं, तो मैं उसके कदमों पर गिरकर अपने को उसकी नजर कर दूगीं।
    यजदानी ने खुश होकर बेटी को गले लगा लिया । उसकी स्*त्री इतनी जल्*द आश्*वस्*त न हो सकी। वह किसी तरह बेटी को अकेली न छोड़ेगी । उसके साथ वह जाएगी।

----------


## Rajeev

4

कई महीने गुजर गए। युवक हबीब तैमूर का वजीर है, लेकिन वास्*तव में वही बादशाह है। तैमूर उसी की आखों से देखता है, उसी के कानों से सुनता है और उसी की अक्*ल से सोचता है। वह चाहता है, हबीब आठों पहर उसके पास रहे।उसके सामीप्*य में उसे स्*वर्ग का-सा सुख मिलता है। समरकंद में एक प्राणी भी ऐसा नहीं, जो उससे जलता हो। उसके बर्ताव ने सभी को मुग्*ध कर लिया है, क्*योंकि वह इन्*साफ से जै-भर भी कदम नहीं हटाता। जो लोग उसके हाथों चलती हुई न्*याय की चक्*की में पिस जातें है, वे भी उससे सदभाव ही रखते है, क्*योकि वह न्*याय को जरूरत से ज्*यादा कटु नहीं होने देता।
    संध्*या हो गई थी। राज्*य कर्मचारी जा चुके थे । शमादान में मोम की बतियों जल रही थी। अगर की सुगधं से सारा दीवानखाना महक रहा था। हबीब उठने ही को था कि चोबदार ने खबर दी-हुजूर जहापनाह तशरीफ ला रहे है।
    हबीब इस खबर से कुछ प्रसन्*न नहीं हुआ। अन्*य मंत्रियों की भातिं वह तैमूर की सोहबत का भूखा नहीं है। वह हमेशा तैमूर से दूर रहने की चेष्*टा करता है। ऐसा शायद ही कभी हुआ हो कि उसने शाही दस्*तरखान पर भोजन किया हो। तैमूर की मजलिसों में भी वह कभी शरीक नहीं होता। उसे जब शांति मिलति है, तब एंकात में अपनी माता के पास बैठकर दिन-भर का माजरा उससे कहता है और वह उस पर अपनी पंसद की मुहर लगा देती है।
    उसने द्वार पर जाकर तैमूर का स्*वागत किया। तैमूर ने मसनद पर बैठते हुए कहा- मुझे ताज्*जुब होता है कि तुम इस जवानी में जाहिदों की-सी जिंदगी कैसे बसर करते हो *हबीब । खुदा ने तुम्*हें वह हुस्*न दिया है कि हसीन-से-हसीन नाजनीन भी तुम्*हारी माशूक बनकर अपने को खुश्*नसीब समझेगी। मालूम नहीं तुम्*हें खबर है या नही, जब तुम अपने मुश्*की घोड़े पर सवार होकर निकलते हो तो समरकंद की खिड़कियों पर हजारों आखें तुम्*हारी एक झलक देखने के लिए मुंतजिर बैठी रहती है, पर तुम्*हें किसी तरफ आखें उठाते नहीं देखा । मेरा खुदा गवाह है, मै कितना चाहता हू कि तुम्*हारें कदमों के नक्*श पर चलू। मैं चाहता हू जैसे तुम दुनिया में रहकर भी दुनिया से अलग रहते हो , वैसे मैं भी रहूं लेकिन मेरे पास न वह दिल है न वह दिमाग । मैं हमेशा अपने-आप पर, सारी दुनिया पर दात पीसता रहता हू। जैसे मुझे हरदम खून की प्*यास लगी रहती है , तुम  बुझने नहीं देतें , और यह जानते हुए भी कि तुम जो कुछ करते हो, उससे बेहतर कोई दूसरा नहीं कर सकता , मैं अपने गुस्*से को काबू में नहीं कर सकता । तुम जिधर से निकलते हो, मुहब्*बत और रोशनी फैला देते हो। जिसकों तुम्*हारा दुश्*मन होना चाहिए , वह तुम्*हारा दोस्*त है। मैं जिधर से निकलता नफरत और शुबहा फैलाता हुआ निकलता हू। जिसे मेरा दोस्*त होना चाहिए वह भी मेरा दुश्*मन है। दुनिया में बस एक ही जगह है, जहा मुझे आपियत मिलती है। अगर तुम मुझे समझते हो, यह ताज और तख्*त मेरे रांस्*ते के रोड़े है, तो खुदा की कसम , मैं आज इन पर लात मार दूं। मै आज तुम्*हारे पास यही दरख्*वास्*त लेकर आया हू कि तुम मुझे वह रास्*ता दिखाओ , जिससे मै सच्*ची खुशी पा सकू । मै चाहता हूँ , तुम इसी महल में रहों ताकि मै तुमसे सच्*ची जिंदगी का सबक सीखूं।
    हबीब का हदय धक से हो उठा । कहीं अमीन पर नारीत्*व का रहस्*य खुल तों नहीं गया। उसकी समझ में न आया कि उसे क्*या जवाब दे। उसका कोमल हदय तैमूर की इस करूण आत्*मग्*लानि पर द्रवित हो गया । जिसके नाम से दुनिया काप*ती है, वह उसके सामने एक दयनीय प्राथी बना हुआ उसके प्रकाश की भिक्षा मांग रहा है। तैमूर की उस कठोर विकत शुष्*क हिंसात्*मक मुद्रा में उसे एक स्*िनग्*ध मधुर ज्*योति दिखाई दी, मानो उसका जागत विवेक भीतर से झाकं रहा हो। उसे अपना *जीवन, जिसमें ऊपर की स्*फूर्ति ही न रही थी, इस विफल उधोग के सामने तुच्*छ जान पड़ा।
    उसने मुग्*ध कंठ से कहा- हजूर इस गुलाम की इतनी कद्र करते है, यह मेरी खुशनसीबी है, लेकिन मेरा शाही महल में रहना मुनासिब नहीं ।
    तैमूर ने पूछा –क्*यों
    इसलिए कि जहा दौलत ज्*यादा होती है, वहा डाके पड़ते हैं और जहा कद्र ज्*यादा होती है , वहा दुश्*मन भी ज्*यादा होते है।
    तुम्*हारी भी कोई दुश्*मन हो सकता है।
    मै खुद अपना दुश्*मन हो जाउ    गा । आदमी का सबसे बड़ा दुश्*मन गरूर है। 
    तैमूर को जैसे कोई रत्*न मिल गया। उसे अपनी मनतुष्*िट का आभास हुआ। आदमी का सबसे बड़ा दुश्*मन गरूर है इस वाक्*य को मन-ही-मन दोहरा कर उसने कहा-तुम मेरे काबू में कभी न आओगें हबीब। तुम वह परंद हो, जो आसमान में ही उड़ सकता है। उसे सोने के पिंजड़े में भी रखना चाहो तो फड़फड़ाता रहेगा। खैर खुदा हापिज।
    यह तुरंत अपने महल की ओर चला, मानो उस रत्*न को सुरक्षित स्*थान में रख देना चाहता हो। यह वाक्*य पहली बार उसने न सुना था पर आज इससे जो ज्ञान, जो आदेश जो सत्*प्रेरणा उसे मिली, उसे मिली, वह कभी न मिली थी।

----------


## Rajeev

5

इस्*तखर के इलाके से बगावत की खबर आयी है। हबीब को शंका है कि तैमूर वहा पहुचकर कहीं कत्*लेआम न कर दे। वह शातिंमय उपायों से इस विद्रोह को ठंडा करके तैमूर को दिखाना चाहता है कि सदभावना में कितनी शक्*ित  है। तैमूर उसे इस मुहिम पर नहीं भेजना चाहता लेकिन हबीब के आग्रह के सामने *बेबस है। हबीब को जब और कोई युक्*ित न सूझी तो उसने कहा- गुलाम के रहते हुए हुजूर अपनी जान खतरे में डालें यह नहीं हो सकता ।
    तैमूर मुस्*कराया-मेरी जान की तुम्*हारी जान के मुकाबले में कोई हकीकत नहीं है हबी*ब ।पिर मैने तो कभी जान की परवाह न की। मैने दुनिया में कत्*ल और लूट के सिवा और क्*या यादगार छोड़ी । मेरे मर जाने पर दुनिया मेरे नाम को रोएगी नही, यकीन मानों । मेरे जैसे लुटेरे हमेशा पैदा हाते रहेगें , लेकिन खुदा न करें, तुम्*हारे दुश्*मनों को कुछ हो गया, तो यह सल्*तश्*नत खाक में मिल जाएगी, और तब मुझे भी सीने में खंजन चुभा लेने के सिवा और कोई रास्*ता न रहेगा। मै नहीं कह सकता हबाब तुमसे मैने कितना पाया। काश, दस-पाच साल पहले तुम मुझे मिल जाते, तो तैमूर तवारीख में इतना रूसियाह न होता। आज अगर जरूरत पड़े, तो मैं अपने जैसे सौ तैमूरों को तुम्*हारे ऊपर निसार कर दू । यही समझ  लो कि मेरी रूह* को अपने साथ लिये जा रहे हो। आज मै तुमसे कहता हू हबीब कि मुझे तुमसे इश्*क है इसे मै अब जान पाया हूं । मगर इसमें क्*या बराई है कि मै भी तुम्*हारें साथ चलू।
    हबीब ने धड़कते हुए हदय से कहा- अगर मैं आपकी जरूरत समझूगा तो इतला दूगां।
    तैमूर के दाढ़ी पर हाथ रखकर कहा जैसी-तुम्*हारी मर्जी लेकिन रोजाना कासिद भेजते रहना, वरना शायद मैं बेचैन होकर चला जाऊ।
    तैमूर ने कितनी मुहब्*बत से हबीब के सफर की तैयारियां की। तरह-तरह के आराम और तकल्*लुफी की चीजें उसके लिए जमा की। उस कोहिस्*तान में यह चीजें कहा मिलेगी। वह ऐसा संलग्*न था, मानों माता अपनी लड़की को ससुराल भेज रही हो।
    जिस वक्*त हबीब फौज के साथ चला, तो सारा समरकंद उसके साथ था और तैमूर आखों पर रूमाल रखें , अपने तख्*त पर ऐसा सिर झुकाए बैठा था, मानों कोई पक्षी आहत हो गया हो।

----------


## Rajeev

6

इस्*तखर अरमनी ईसाईयों का इलाका था, मुसलमानों ने उन्*हें परास्*त करके वहां अपना अधिकार जमा लिया था और ऐसे नियम बना दिए थे, जिससे ईसाइयों को पग-पग अपनी पराधीनता का स्*मरण होता रहता था। पहला नियम जजिये का था, जो हरेक ईसाई को देना पड़ता *था, जिससे मुसलमान मुक्*त थे। दूसरा नियम यह था कि गिजों में घंटा न बजे। तीसरा नियम का क्रियात्*मक विरोध किया और जब मुसलमान अधिकारियों ने शस्*त्र-बल से काम लेना चाहा, तो ईसाइयों ने बगावत कर दी, मुसलमान सूबेदार को कैद कर लिया और किले पर सलीबी झंडा उड़ने लगा।
    हबीब को यहा आज दूसरा दिन है पर इस समस्*या को कैसे हल करे।
    उसका उदार हदय कहता था, ईसाइयों पर इन बंधनों का कोई अर्थ नहीं । हरेक धर्म का समान रूप से आदर होना चाहिए , लेकिन मुसलमान इन कैदो को हटा देने पर कभी राजी न होगें । और यह लोग मान भी जाए तो तैमूर क्*यों मानने लगा। उसके धामिर्क विचारों में कुछ उदारता आई है, पिर भी वह इन कैदों को उठाना कभी मंजूर न करेगा, लेकिन क्*या वह ईसाइयों को सजा दे कि वे अपनी धार्मिक स्*वाधीनता के लिए लड़ रहे है। जिसे वह सत्*य समझता है, उसकी हत्*या कैसे करे। नहीं, उसे सत्*य का पालन करना होगा, चाहे इसका नतीजा कुछ भी हो। अमीन समझेगें मै जरूरत से ज्*यादा बढ़ा जा रहा हू। कोई मुजायका नही।
    दूसरे दिन हबीब ने प्रात काल डंके की चोट ऐलान कराया- जजिया माफ किया गया, शराब और घण्*टों पर कोई कैद नहीं है।
    मुसलमानों में तहलका पड़ गया। यह कुप्र है, हरामपरस्*तह है। अमीन तैमूर ने जिस इस्*लाम को अपने खून से सीचां , उसकी जड़ उन्*हीं के वजीर हबीब पाशा के हाथों खुद रही है, पासा पलट गया। शाही फौज मुसलमानों से जा मिल । हबीब ने इस्*तखर के किले में पनाह ली। मुसलमानों की ताकत शाही फौज के मिल जाने से बहुंत बढ़ गई थी। उन्*होनें किला घेर लिया और यह समझकर कि हबीब ने तैमूर से बगावत की है, तैमूर के पास इसकी सूचना देने और परिस्*थिति समझाने के लिए कासिद भेजा।

----------


## Rajeev

7

आधी रात गुजर चुकी थी। तैमूर को दो दिनों से इस्*तखर की कोई खबर न मिली थी। तरह-तरह की शंकाए हो रही थी। मन में  पछतावा हो रहा था कि उसने क्*यों हबीब को अकेला जाने दिया । माना कि वह बड़ा नीतिकुशल है , *पर बगावत कहीं जोर पकड़ गयी तो मुटटी –भर आदमियों से वह क्*या कर सकेगा ।और बगावत यकीनन जोर पकड़ेगी । वहा के ईसाई बला के सरकश है। जब उन्*हें मालम होगा कि तैमूर की तलवार में जगं लग गया और उसे अब महलों की जिन्*दगीं पसन्*द है, तो उनकी हिम्*मत दूनी हो जाएगी। हबीब कहीं दूश्*मनों से घिर गया, तो बड़ा गजब हो जाएगा।
    उसने अपने जानू पर हाथ मारा और पहलू बदलकर अपने ऊपर झुझलाया । वह इतना पस्*वहिम्*मत क्*यों हो गया। क्*या उसका तेज और शौर्य उससे विदा हो गया । जिसका नाम सुनकर दुश्*मन में कम्*पन पड़ जाता था, वह आज अपना मुह छिपाकर महलो में बैठा हुआ है। दुनिया की आखों में इसका यही अर्थ हो सकता है कि तैमूर अब मैदान का शेर नहीं , कालिन का शेर हो गया । हबीब फरिश्*ता है, जो इन्*सान की बुराइयों से वाकिफ नहीं। जो रहम और साफदिली और बेगरजी का  देवता है, वह क्*या जाने इन्*सान कितना शैतान हो सकता है । अमन के दिनों में तो ये बातें कौम और मुल्*क को तरक्*की के रास्*त पर ले जाती है पर जंग में , जबकि शैतानी जोश का तूपान उठता है इन खुशियों की गुजाइंश नही । उस वक्*त तो उसी की जीत होती है , जो इन्*सानी खून का रंग खेले, खेतों –खलिहानों को जलाएं , जगलों को बसाए और बस्*ितयों को वीरान करे। अमन का कानून जंग के कानून से जूदा है।
सहसा चौकिदार ने इस्*तखर से एक कासिद के आने की खबर दी। कासिद ने जमीन चूमी और एक किनारें अदब से खड़ा हो गया। तैमूर का रोब ऐसा छा गया कि जो कुछ कहने आया था, वह भूल गया।
तैमूर ने त्*योरियां चढ़ाकर पूछा- क्*या खबर लाया है। तीन दिन के बाद आया भी तो इतनी रात गए।
कासिद ने पिर जमीन चूमी और बोला- खुदावंद वजीर साहब ने जजिया मुआफ कर दिया ।
तैमूर गरज उठा- क्*या कहता है, जजिया माफ कर दिया।
हाँ खुदावंद।
किसने।
वजीर साहब ने।
किसके हुक्*म से।
अपने हुक्*म से हुजूर।
हूँ।
और हुजूर , शराब का भी हुक्*म हो गया है।
हूँ।
गिरजों में घंटों बजाने का भी हुक्*म हो गया है।
हूँ।
और खुदावंद ईसाइयों से मिलकर मुसलमानों पर हमला कर दिया ।
तो मै क्*या करू।
हुजूर हमारे मालिक है। अगर हमारी कुछ मदद न हुई तो वहा एक मुसलमान भी जिन्*दा न बचेगा।
हबीब पाशा इस वक्*त कहाँ है।
इस्*तखर के किले में हुजूर ।
और मुसलमान क्*या कर रहे है।
हमने ईसाइयों को किले में घेर लिया है।
उन्*हीं के साथ हबीब को भी।
हाँ हुजूर , वह हुजूर से बागी हो गए।
और इसलिए मेरे वपादार इस्*लाम के खादिमों ने उन्*हें कैद कर रखा है। मुमकिन है, मेरे पहुचते-पहुचते उन्*हें कत्*ल भी कर दें। बदजात, दूर हो जा मेरे सामने से। मुसलमान समझते है, हबीब मेरा नौकर है और मै उसका आका हूं। यह गलत है, झूठ है। इस सल्*तनत का मालिक हबीब है, तैमूर उसका अदना गुलाम है। उसके फैसले में तैमूर दस्*तंदाजी नहीं कर सकता । बेशक जजिया मुआफ होना चाहिए। मुझे मजाज नहीं कि दूसरे मजहब वालों से उनके ईमान का तावान लू। कोई मजाज नहीं है, अगर मस्*िजद में अजान होती है, तो कलीसा में घंटा क्*यों बजे। घंटे की आवाज में कुफ्र नहीं है। कापिर  वह है, जा दूसरों का हक छीन ले जो गरीबों को सताए, दगाबाज हो, खुदगरज हो। कापिर वह नही, जो मिटटी या पत्*थर क एक टुकड़े में खुदा का नूर देखता हो, जो नदियों और पहाड़ों मे, दरख्*तों और झाडि़यों में खुदा का जलवा पाता हो। यह हमसे और तुझसे ज्*यादा खुदापरस्*त है, जो मस्*िदज में खुदा को बंद नहीं समझता ही कुफ्र है। हम सब खुदा के बदें है, सब । बस जा और उन बागी मुसलमानों से कह दे, अगर फौरन मुहासरा न उठा लिया गया, तो तैमूर कयामत की तरह आ पहुचेगा।
कासिद हतबुद्वि –सा खड़ा ही था कि बाहर खतरे का बिगुल बज उठा और फौजें किसी समर-यात्रा की तैयारी करने लगी।

----------


## Rajeev

8

तीसरे दिन तैमूर इस्*तखर पहुचा,  तो किले का मुहासरा उठ चुका था। किले की तोपों ने उसका स्*वागत किया। हबीब ने समझा, तैमूर ईसाईयों को सजा देने आ रहा है। ईसाइयों के हाथ-पाव फूले हुए थे , मगर हबीब मुकाबले के लिए *तैयार था। ईसाइयों के स्*वप्*न की रक्षा में यदि जान भी जाए,  तो कोई गम नही। इस मुआमले पर किसी तरह का समझौता नहीं हो सकता। तैमूर अगर तलवार से काम लेना चाहता है,तो उसका जवाब तलवार से दिया जाएगा।
मगर यह क्*या बात है। शाही फौज सफेद झंडा दिखा रही है। तैमूर लड़ने नहीं सुलह करने आया है। उसका स्*वागत दूसरी तरह का होगा। ईसाई सरदारों को साथ लिए हबीब किले के बाहर निकला। तैमूर अकेला घोड़े पर सवार चला आ रहा था। हबीब घोड़े से उतरकर आदाब बजा लाया। तैमूर घोड़े से उतर पड़ा और हबीब का माथा चूम लिया और बोला-मैं सब सुन चुका हू हबीब। तुमने बहुत अच्*छा किया और वही किया जो तुम्*हारे सिवा दूसरा नहीं कर सकता था। मुझे जजिया लेने का या ईसाईयों से मजहबी हक छीनने का कोई मजाज न था। मै आज दरबार करके इन बातों की तसदीक कर दूगा और तब मै एक ऐसी तजवीज बताऊगा ख्* जो कई दिन से मेरे जेहन में आ रही है और मुझे उम्*मीद है कि तुम उसे मंजूर कर लोगें। मंजूर करना पड़ेगा।
हबीब के चेहरे का रंग उड़ गया था। कहीं हकीकत खुल तो नहीं गई। वह क्*या तजवीज है, उसके मन में खलबली पड़ गई।
तैमूर ने मूस्*कराकर पूछा- तुम मुझसे लड़ने को तैयार थे।
हबीब ने शरमाते हुए कहा- हक के सामने अमीन तैमूर की भी कोई हकीकत नही।
बेशक-बेशक । तुममें फरिश्*तों का दिल है,तो शेरों की हिम्*मत भी है, लेकिन अफसोस यही है कि तुमने यह गुमान ही क्*यों किया कि तैमूर तुम्*हारे फैसले को मंसूख कर सकता है। यह तुम्*हारी जात है, जिसने तुझे बतलाया है कि सल्*तनश्*त किसी आदमी की जायदाद नही बल्*िक एक ऐसा दरख्*त है, जिसकी हरेक शाख और पती एक-सी खुराक पाती है।
दोनों किले में दाखिल हुए। सूरज डूब चूका था । आन-की-बान में दरबार लग गया और उसमें तैमूर ने ईसाइयों के धार्मिक अधिकारों को स्*वीकार किया।
चारों तरफ से आवाज आई- खुदा हमारे शाहंशाह की उम्र दराज करे।
तैमूर ने उसी सिलसिले में कहा-दोस्*तों , मैं इस दुआ का हकदार नहीं हूँ। जो चीज मैने आपसे जबरन ली थी, उसे आपको वालस देकर मै दुआ का काम नहीं कर रहा हू। इससे कही ज्*यादा मुनासिब यह है कि आप मुझे लानत दे कि मैने इतने दिनों तक से आवाज आई-मरहबा। मरहबा।
दोस्*तों उन हको के साथ-सा*थ मैं आपकी सल्*तश्*नत भी आपको वापस करता हू क्*योंकि खुदा की निगाह में सभी इन्*सान बराबर है और किसी कौम या शख्*स को दूसरी कौम पर हुकूमत करने का अख्*ितयार नहीं है। आज से आप अपने बादशाह है। मुझे उम्*मीद है कि आप भी मुस्*िलम आजादी को उसके जायज हको से महरूम न करेगें । मगर कभी ऐसा मौका आए कि कोई जाबिर कौम आपकी आजादी छीनने की कोशिश करे, तो तैमूर आपकी मदद करने को हमेशा तैयार रहेगा।

----------


## Rajeev

9

किले में जश्*न खत्*म हो चुका है। उमरा और हुक्*काम रूखसत हो चुके है। दीवाने खास में सिर्फ तैमूर और हबीब रह गए है। हबीब के मुख पर आज स्*िमत हास्*य की वह छटा है,जो सदैव गंभीरता के नीचे दबी रहती थी। आज उसके कपोंलो पर जो लाली, आखों में जो नशा, अंगों में जो चंचलता है, वह और कभी नजर न आई थी। वह कई बार तैमूर से शोखिया कर चुका है, कई बार हंसी कर चुका है, उसकी युवती चेतना, पद और अधिकार को भूलकर चहकती पिरती है।
सहसा तैमूर ने कहा- हबीब, मैने आज तक तुम्*हारी हरेक बात मानी है। अब मै तुमसे यह मजवीज करता हू जिसका मैने जिक्र किया था, उसे तुम्*हें कबूल करना पड़ेगा।
हबीब ने धड़कते हुए हदय से सिर झुकाकर कहा- फरमाइए।
पहले वायदा करो कि तुम कबूल करोगें।
मै तो आपका गुलाम हू।
नही तुम मेरे मालिक हो, मेरी जिन्*दगी की रोशनी हो, तुमसे मैने जितना फैज पाया है, उसका अंदाजा नहीं कर सकता । मैने अब तक सल्*तनत को अपनी जिन्*दगी की सबसे प्*यारी चीज समझा था। इसके लिए मैने वह सब कुछ किया जो मुझे न करना चाहिए था। अपनों के खून से भी इन हाथों को दागदार किया गैरों के खून से भी। मेरा काम अब खत्*म हो चुका। मैने बुनियाद जमा दी इस पर महल बनाना तुम्*हारा काम है। मेरी यही इल्*तजा है कि आज से तुम इस बादशाहत के अमीन हो जाओ, मेरी जिन्*दगी में भी और मरने के बाद भी।
हबीब ने आकाश में उड़ते हुए कहा- इतना बड़ा बोझ। मेरे कंधे इतने मजबूत नही है।
तैमूर ने दीन आग्रह के स्*वर में कहा- नही मेरे प्*यारे दोस्*त, मेरी यह इल्*तजा माननी पड़ेगी।
हबीब की आखों में हसी थी, अधरों पर संकोच । उसने आहिस्*ता से कहा- मंजूर है।
तैमूर ने प्रफुल्*िलत स्*वर में कहा – खुदा तुम्*हें सलामत रखे।
लेकिन अगर आपको मालूम हो जाए कि हबीब एक कच्*ची अक्*ल की क्*वारी बालिका है तो।
तो व*ह मेरी बादशाहत के साथ मेरे दिल की भी रानी हो जाएगी।
आपको बिलकुल ताज्*जुब नहीं हुआ।
मै जानता था।
कब से।
जब तुमने पहली बार अपने जालिम आखों से मुझें देखा ।
मगर आपने छिपाया खूब।
तुम्*हीं ने सिखाया । शायद मेरे सिवा यहा किसी को यह बात मालूम नही।
आपने कैसे पहचान लिया।
तैमूर ने मतवाली आखों से देखकर कहा- यह न बताऊगा।
यही हबीब तैमूर की बेगम हमीदों के नाम से मशहूर है।

----------


## Rajeev

धिक्*कार

अनाथ और विधवा मानी के लिए जीवन में अब रोने के सिवा दूसरा अवलम्*ब न था । वह पांच वर्ष की थी, जब पिता का देहांत हो गया। माता ने किसी तरह उसका पालन किया । सोलह वर्ष की अवस्*था मकं मुहल्*लेवालों की मदद से उसका विवाह भी हो गया पर साल के अंदर ही माता और *पति दोनों विदा हो गए। इस विपति में उसे उपने चचा वंशीधर के सिवा और कोई नज़र न आया, जो उसे आश्रय  देता । वंशीधर ने अब तक  जो व्*यवहार किया था, उससे यह आशा न हो सकती थी कि वहां वह शांति के साथ रह सकेगी पर वह सब कुछ सहने और सब कुछ करने को तैयार थी । वह गाली, झिड़की, मारपीट सब सह लेगी, कोई उस पर संदेह तो न करेगा, उस पर मिथ्*या लांछन तो न लगेगा, शोहदों और लुच्*चों से तो उसकी रक्षा होगी । वंशीधर को कुल मर्यादा की कुछ चिन्*ता हुई । मानी की वाचना को अस्*वीकार न कर सके ।
    लेकिन दो चार महीने में ही मानी को मालूम हो गया कि इस घर में बहुत दिनों तक उसका निबाह न होगा । वह घर का सारा काम करती, इशारों पर नाचती, सबको खुश रखने की कोशिश करती पर न जाने क्*यों चचा और चची दोनों उससे जलते रहते । उसके आते ही महरी अलग कर दी गई । नहलाने-धुलाने के लिए एक लौंडा था उसे भी जवाब दे दिया गया पर मानी से इतना उबार होने पर भी चचा और चची न जाने क्*यों उससे मुंह फुलाए रहते । कभी चचा घुड़कियां जमाते, कभी चची कोसती, यहां तक कि उसकी चचेरी बहन ललिता भी बात-बात पर उसे गालियां देती । घर-भर में केवल उसक चचेरे भाई गोकुल ही को उससे सहानुभूति थी । उसी की बातों में कुछ स्*नेह का परिचय मिलता था । वह उपनी माता का स्*वभाव जानता था। अगर वह उसे समझाने की चेष्*टा करता, या खुल्*लमखुल्*ला मानी का पक्ष लेता, तो मानी को एक घड़ी घर में रहना कठिन हो जाता, इसलिए उसकी सहानुभुति मानी ही को दिलासा देने तक रह जाती थी । वह कहता-बहन, मुझे कहीं नौकर हो जाने दो, *िफर तुम्*हारे कष्*टों का अंत हो जाएगा । तब देखूंगा, कौन तुम्*हें तिरछी आंखों से देखता है । जब तक पढ़ता हूं, तभी तक तुम्*हारे बुरे दिन हैं । मानी यह स्*नेह में डूबी हुई बात सुनकर पुलकित हो जाती और उसका रोआं-रोआं गोकुल को आशीर्वाद देने लगता ।

----------


## Rajeev

2

आज ललिता का विवाह है । सबेरे से ही मेहमानों का आना शुरू हो गया है। गहनों की झनकार से घर गूंज रहा है । मानी भी मेहमानों को देख-देखकर खुश हो रही है । उसकी देह पर कोई आभूषण नहीं है और न ठसे सुन्*दर कपड़े ही दिए गए हैं, *िफर भी उसका मुख प्रसन्*न है।
    आधी रात हो गई थी । विवाह का मुहूर्त निकट आ गया था। जनवासे से पहनावे की चीजें आईं । सभी औरतें उत्*सुक हो-होकर उन चीजों को देखने लगीं । ललिता को आभूषण पहिनाए जाने लगे । मानी के हदय में बड़ी इच्*छा हुई कि जाकर वधू को देखे । अभी कल जो बालिका थी, उसे आज वधू वेश में देखने की इच्*छा न रोक सकी । वह मुस्*काती हुई कमरे में घुसी। सहसा उसकी चची ने झिड़ककर कहा-तुझे यहां किसने बुलाया था, निकल जा यहां से ।
    मानी ने बड़ी-बड़ी यातनाएं सही थीं, पर आज की वह झिड़की उसके हदय में बाण की तरह चुभ गई । उसका मन उसे धिक्*कारने लगा । ‘तेरे छिछोरेपन का यही पुरस्*कार है । यहां सुहागिनों के बीच में तेरे आने की क्*या जरूरत थी ‘ वह खिसियाई हुई कमरे से निकली और एकांत में बैठकर रोने के लिए ऊपर जाने लगी । सहसा जीने पर उसी इंद्रनाथ से मुठभेड़ हो गई । इंद्रनाथ गोकुल का सहपाठी और परम मित्र था वह भी न्*यैते में आया हुआ था । इस वक्*त गोकुल को खोजने के लिए ऊपर आया था । मानी को वह दो-बार देख चुका था और यह भी जानता था कि यहां बड़ा दुर्व्*यवहार किया जाता है । चची की बातों की भनक उसके कान में भी पड़ गई थी । मानी को ऊर जाते देखकर वह उसके चित का भाव समझ गया और उसे सांत्*वना देने के लिए ऊपर आया, मगर दरवाजा भीतर से बंद था । उसने किवाड़ की दरार से भीतर झांका । मानी मेज के पास खड़ी रो रही थी ।
    उसने    धीरे से कहा-मानी,  द्वार खोल दो।
मानी उसकी आवाज सुनकर कोने में छिप गई और गम्*भीर स्*वर में बोली-क्*या काम है ? 
    इंद्रनाथ ने गदगद स्*वर में कहा-तुम्*हारे पैरों पड़ता हूं मानी, खोल दो ।
यह स्*नेह में डूबा हुआ हुआ विनय मानी के लिए अभूतपूर्व था । इस निर्दय संसार में कोई उससे ऐसे विनती भी कर सकता है, इसकी उसने स्*वप्*न में भी कल्*पना न की थी । मानी ने कांपते हुए हाथों से द्वारा खोल दिया । इंद्रनाथ झपटकर कमरे में घुसा, देखा कि छत से पुखे के कड़े से एक रस्*सी लटक रही है । उसका हदय कांप उठा। उसने तुरन्*त जेब से चाकू निकालकर रस्*सी काट दी और बोला-क्*या करने जा रही थीं मानी ? जानती हो, इस अपराध का क्*या दंड है ?
    मानी ने गर्दन झुकाकर कहा-इस दंड से कोई और दंड कठोर हो सकता है ? जिसकी सूरत से लोगों का घणा है, उसे मरने के लिए भी अगर कठोर दंड दिया जाए, तो मैं यही कहूंगी कि ईश्*वर के दरबार में न्*याय का नाम भी नहीं है ।
    इन्द्रनाथ की आंखे सजल हो गईं । मानी की बातों में कितना कठोर सत्*य भ्*ंरा हुआ था । बोला-सदा ये दिन नहीं रहेंगे मानी । अगर तुम यह समझ रही हो कि संसार में तुम्*हारा कोई नहीं है, तो यह तुम्*हार भ्रम है । संसार में कम-से-कम एक मनुष्*य ऐसा है, जिसे तुम्*हारे प्राण आने प्राणों से भी प्*यारे हैं ।
    सहसा गोकुल आता हुआ दिखाई दिया । मानी कमरे से निकल गई 1 इन्*द्रनाथ के शब्*दों से उसके मन में एक तूफान-सा उठा दिया । उसका क्*या आशय है, यह उसकी समझ में न आया ।  *िफर भी आज उसे अपना जीवन सार्थ्*क मालूक हो रहा था । उसके अन्*धकारमय जीवन में एक प्रकाश का उदय हो गया था ।

----------


## Rajeev

3

इन्*द्रनाथ को वहां बैठे और मानी को कमरे से जाते देखकर गोकुल को कुछ खटक गया । उसकी त्*योरियां बदल गईं । कठोर स्*वर में बोला-तुम यहां कब आये ?
    इद्रंनाथ ने अविचलित भाव से कहा-तुम्*हीं को खोजता हुआ यहां आया था। तुम यहां न मिले तो नीचे लौटा जा रहा था, अगर चला गया होता तो इस वक्*त तुम्*हें यह कमरा बन्*द मिलता और पंखे के कड़े में एक लाश लटकती हुई नजर आती ।
गोकुल ने समझा, यह अपने अपराध के छिपाने के लिए कोई बहाना निकाल रहा है । ती*व्र कंठ से बोला-तुम यह विश्*वासघात करोगे, मुझे ऐसी आशा न थी ।
    इन्*द्रनाथ का चेहरा लाल हो गया । वह आवेश में आकार खड़ा हो गया और बोला-न मुझे यह आशा थी कि तुम मुझ पर इतना बड़ा लांछन रख दोगे । मुझे ने मालुम था कि तुम मुझे इतना नीच और कुटिल समझते हो । मानी तुम्*हारे लिए तिरस्*कार की वस्*तु हो, मेरे लिए वह श्रद्धा की वस्*तु है और रहेगी । मुझे तुम्*हारे सामने अनी सफाई देने की जरूरत नहीं है, लेकिन मानी केरे लिए उससे कहीं पवित्र है, जितनी तुम समझते हो । मैं नहीं चाहता था कि इस वक्*त *तुमसे उससे ये बातें कहूं । इसके लिए और अनूकूल परि**स्*थतियों की राह देख रहा था, लेकिन मुआमला आ पड़ने परकहना ही पड़ रहा है । मैं यह तो जानता था कि मानी का तुम्*हारे घर में कोई आदर नहीं, लेकिन तुम लोग उसे इतना नीच और त्*याज्*य समझते हो, यह कि आज तुम्*हारी माताजी की बातें सुनकर मालूम हुआ । केवल इतनी-सी बात के लिए वह चढ़ावे के गहने देखने चली गयी थी, तुम्*हारी माता ने उसे इस बुरी तरह झिड़का, जैसे कोई कुत्*ते को भी न भिड़केगा । तुम कहोगे, इसमें मैं क्*या करूं, मैं कर ही क्*या सकता हूं । जिस घर में एक अनाथ स्*त्री पर इतना अत्*याचार हो, उस घर का पानी पीना भी हराम है । अगर तुमने अपनी माता को पहले ही दिन समझा दिया होता, तो आज यह नौबत न आती । तुम इस इलजाम से नहीं बच सकते । तुम्*हारे घर में आज उत्*सव है, मैं तुम्*हारे माता-पिता से कुछ नहीं बातचीत नहीं कर सकता, लेकिन तुमसे कहने में संकोच नहीं हे कि मानी को को मैं अपनी जीवन सहचरी बनाकर अपने को धन्*य समझूंगा । मैंने समझा था, उपना कोई ठिकाना करके तब यह प्रस्*ताव करूंगा पर मुझे भय है कि और विलम्*ब करने में शायद मानी से हाथ धोना पड़े, इसलिए तुम्*हें और तुम्*हारें घर वालों को चिन्*ता से मुक्*त करने के लिए मैं आज ही यह प्रस्*ताव किए देता हूं ।
    गोकुल के हदय में इंद्रनाथा के प्रति ऐसी श्रद्धा कभी न हुई थी । उस पर ऐसा सन्*देह करके वह बहुत ही ल***ज्*जत हुआ । उसने यह अनुभव भी किया कि माता के भय से मैं मानी के विषय में तटस्*थ रहकर कायरता का दोषी हुआ हूं । यह केवल कायरता थी और कुछ नहीं । कुछ झेंपता हुआ बोला-अगर अम्*मां ने मानी को इस बात पर झिड़का तो वह उनकी मूर्खता है। मैं उनसे अवसर मिलते ही पूछूँगा ।
इन्*द्रनाथ-अब पूछने-पाछने का समय निकल गया । मैं चाहता हूं कि तुम मानी से इस विषय में सलाह करके मुझे बतला दो । मैं नहीं चाहता कि अब वह यहां क्षण-भर भी रहे । मुझे आज मालूम हुआ कि वह गर्विणी प्रकति की स्*त्री है और सच पूछो तो मैं उसके स्*वभाव पर मुग्*ध हो गया हूं । ऐसी स्*त्री अत्*याचार नहीं सह सकती ।
    गोकुल ने डरते-डरते कहा-लेकिन तुम्*हें मालूम है, वह विधवा है ?
    जब हम किसी के हाथों अपना असाधारण हित होते देखते हैं, तो हम अपनी सारी बुराइयों उसके सामने खोलकर रख देते हैं । हम उसे दिखाना चाहते हैं कि हम आपकी इस कपा के सर्वथा योग्*य नहीं है ।
    इन्*द्रनाथ ने मुस्*कराकर कहा-जानता हूं सुन चुका हूं और इसीलिए तुम्*हारे बाबूजी से कुछ कहने का मुझे अब तक साहस नहीं हुआ । लेकिन न जानता तो भी इसका मेरे निश्*चय पर कोई अवसर न पड़ता । मानी विधवा ही नहीं, अछूत हो, उससे भी गयी-बीती अगर कुछ अगर कुछ हो सकती है, वह भी हो, ** फिर भी मेरे लिए वह रमणी-रत्*न है । हम छोटे-छोटे कामों के लिए तजुर्बेकार आदमी खोजते हैं, जिसके साथ हमें जीवन-यात्रा करनी है, उसमें तजुर्बे का होना ऐब समझते हैं । मैं न्*याय का गला घोटनेवालो में नहीं। विपति से बढ़कर तजुर्बा सिखाने वालो कोई विद्वालय आज तक नही खुला। जिसने इस विद्वालय में डिग्री ले ली, उसके हाथों में हम होकर जीवन की बागडोर दे सकते हैं । किसी रमणी का विधा होना मेरी आंखों में दोष नहीं, गुण है।
    गोकुल ने पूछा-अगर तुम्*हारे घरवाले आप*ति करें तो ?
    इन्*द्रनाथ न प्रसन्*न होकर कहा-मैं अपने घरवालों को इतना मुर्ख नहीं समझता कि इस विषय में आपति करें, लेकिन वे आपति करें भी तो मैं अपनी किस्*मत अपने हाथ में ही रखना पसंद करता हूं । मेरे बड़ों को मुझपर अनेकों अधिकार हैं । बहुत-सी बातों में मैं उनकी इच्*छा को कानून समझता हूं, लेकिन जिस बात को मैं अपनी आत्*मा के विकास के लिए शुभ समझता हूं,  उसमें मैं किसी से दबना नहीं चाहता । मैं इस गर्व का आनन्*द
उठाना चाहता हूं कि मैं स्*वयं अपने जीवन का निर्माता हूं ।
    गोकुल ने कुछ शंकित होकर कहा-और मानी न मंजूर करे ।
    इन्*द्रनाथ को यह शंका बिलकुल निर्मल जान पड़ी । बोले-तुम इस समय बच्*चों की-सी बात कर रहे हो गोकुल । यह मानी हुई बात है मानी आसनी से मंजूर न करेगी । वह इस घर में ठोकरे, झिड़कियॉं सहेगीण्* गालियॉं सुनेगी, पर इसी घर में रहेगी। युगों के संस्*कारों को *मिटा देना आसन नहीं है, लेकिन हमें उसका राजी करना पड़गा । उसके मन से संचित संस्*कारों को निकालना पड़ेगा । हमें विधवाओं के पुनर्विवाह के पक्ष में नहीं हूँ। मेरा ख्*याल है कि पतिव्रत का यह अलौकिक आदर्श संसार का अमूल्*य  रत्*न है और हमें बहुत सोच-समझकर उस पर आघात करना चाहिए, लेकिन मानी के विषय में यह बात नहीं उठती । प्रेम और भक्ति नाम से नहीं, व्*यक्*ति से होती है । जिस पुरूष से उसने सूरत भी नीं देखी, उससे उसे प्रेम नहीं हो सकता । केवल रस्*म की बात है। इस आडम्*बर की, इस दिखावे की, हमें परवाह नह करनी चाहिए । देखो, शायद कोई तुम्*हें *बुला रहा है । मैं भी जा रहा हूं । दो-तीन दनि में *फिर मिलूंगा, मगर ऐसा न हो कि तुम संकोच में पड़कर सोचते-विचारते रह जाओ और दिन निकलते चले जाएं ।
    गोकुल ने उसके गले में हाथ डालकर कहा-मैं परसों खुद ही आऊंगा ।

----------


## Rajeev

4

बारात *विदा हो गई थी । मेहमान भी रूखसत हो गए । रात के नौ बज गए *थे । विवाह के बाद की नींद मशहूर है । घर के सभी लोग सरेशाम से सो रहे थे । कोई चरपाई पर, कोई तख्*त पर, कोई जमीन पर, जिसे जहां जगह मिल गई, वहीं सो रहा था । केवल मानी घर की देखभाल कर रही थी और ऊपर गोकुल अपने कमरे में बैठा हुआ समाचार पढ़ रहा था।
    सहसा गोकुल ने पुकारा-मानी, एक ग्*लास ठंडा पानी तो लाना, प्*यास लगी है।
    मानी पानी लेकर ऊपर गई और मेज पर पानी रखकर लौटना ही चाहती थी कि गोकुल ने कहा-जरा ठहरो मानी, तुमसे कुछ कहना है ।
मानी ने कहा-अभी फुरसत नहीं है भाई, सारा घर सो रहा है । कहीं कोई घुस आए तो लोटा-थाली भी न बचे ।
    गोकुल ने कहा-घुस आने दो, मैं तुम्*हारी जगह होता, तो चोरों से मिलकर चोरी करवा देता । मुझे इसी वक्*त इन्*द्रनाथ से मिलना है । मैंने उससे आज मिलने का वचन दिया है-देखो संकोच मत करना, जो बात पूछ रहा हूं, उसका लल्*द उतर देना । देर होगी तो वह घबराएगा । इन्*द्रनाथ को तुमसे प्रेम है, यह तुम जानती हो न ?
    मानी ने मुंह फेरकर कह-यही बात कहने के लिए मुझे बुलाया था ? मैं कुछ नहीं जानती।
    गोकुल-खैर, यह वह जाने या तुम जानो । वह तुमसे विवाह करना चाहता है। वैदिक रीति से विवाह होगा । तुम्*हें स्*वीकार है ?
    मानी की गर्दन शर्म से झुक गई । वह कुछ जवाब न दे सकी ।
    गोकुल ने **फिर कहा-दादा और अम्*मां से यह बात नहीं कही गई, इसका कारण तुम जानती ही हो । वह तुम्*हें घुड़कियां दे-देकर जला-जलाकर चाहे मार डालें, पर विवाह करने की सम्*मति कभी नह देंगे। इससे उनकी नाक कट जाऐगी, इसलिए अब इसका निर्णय तुम्*हारे ही ऊपर है । मैं तो समझता हूं, तुम्*हें स्*वीकार कर लेना चाहिए । इंद्रनाथ तुमसे प्रेम करता ही हैं, यों भी निष्*कलंक चरित्र आदमी और बला का दिलेर है 1 भय तो उसे छू ही नहीं गया । तुम्*हें सुखी देखकर मुझे सच्*चा आन्*नद होगा ।
    मानी के हदय में एक वेग उठ रहा था, मगर मुंह से आवाज न निकली ।
    गोकुल ने अबी खीझकर कहा-देखो मानी, यह चुप रहने का समय नहीं है । क्*या सोचती हो ?मानी ने कांपते स्*वर में कहा-हां ।
गोकुल के हदय का बोझ हल्*का हो गया । मुस्*काने लगा । मानी शर्म के मारे वहा भाग गई ।

----------


## Rajeev

5

शाम को गोकुल ने अपनी मां से कहा-अम्*मा, इंद्रनाथ्*ंा के घर आज कोइ उत्*सव है । उसकी माता अकेली घबड़ा रही थी कि कैसे सब काम होगा, मैंने कहा, मैं मानी को कल भेज दूंगा । तुम्*हारी आज्ञा हो, तो मानी का पहुंचा दूँ। कल-परसों तक चली आयेगी।
    मानी उसी वक्*त वहां आ गई, गोकुल ने उसकी ओर कनखियों से ताका । मानी लज्*जा से गड़ गई । भागने का रास्*ता न मिला ।
    मां ने कहा-मुझसे क्*या पूछती हो, वह जाय, ले जाओ ।
    गोकुल ने मानी से कहा-कपड़े पहनकर तैयार हो जाओ, तुम्*हें इंद्रनाथ के घर चलना है ।
    मानी ने आपत्ति की-मेरा जी अच्*छा नहीं है, मैं न जाऊंगी।
गोकुल की मां ने कहा-चली क्*यों नहीं जाती, क्*या वहां कोई पहाड़ खोदना है?
    मानी एक सफेद साड़ी पहनकर तांगे पर बैठी, तो उसका हदय कांप रहा था और बार-बार आंखों में आंसू भर आते थे । उकसा हदय बैठा जाता था, मानों नदी में डुबन जा रही हो। 
    तांगा कुछ दुर निकल गया तो उसने गोकुल से कहा-भैया, मेरा जी न जाने कैस हो रहा है । घर चलो, तुम्*हारे पैर पड़ती । 
    गोकुल ने कहा-तू पागल है । वहां सब लोग तेरी राह देख रहे हैं और तू कहती है लौट चलो ।
    मानी-मेरा मन कहता है, कोई अनिष्*ट होने वाला है ।
    गोकुल-और मेरा मन कहता है तू रानी बनने जा रही है ।
    मानी-दस-पांच दिन ठहर क्*यों नहीं जाते ? कह देना, मानी बीमार है।
    गोकुल-पागलों की-सी बातें न करो ।
    मानी-लोग कितना-हंसेंगे ।
    गोकुल-मैं शुभ कार्य कें किसी की हॅसी की परवाह नहीं करता ।
    मानी-अम्*मॉ तुम्*हें घर में घुसने न देंगी । मेरे कारण तुम्*हें भी झिड़कियॉ मिलेंगी ।
    गोकुल-इसकी कोई परवाह नहीं है । उसकी तो यह आदत ही है ।
    तॉंगा पहुंच गया । इंद्रनाथ की माता विचारशील महिला थीं । उन्*होंन आकर वधू को उतारा और भीतर ले गयीं ।

----------


## Rajeev

6

गोकुल वहां से घर चला तो ग्*यारह बज रहे थे । एक ओर तो शुभ कार्य के पूरा करने का आनंद था, दूसरी ओर भय था कि कल मानी न जाएगी, तो लोगों को क्*या जवाब दूंगा । उसने निश्*चय किया, चलकर साफ-साफ कह दूं। छिपाना व्*यर्थ है । आज नहीं कल, कल नहीं परसों तो सब-कुछ कहना ही पड़ेगा । आज ही क्*यों न कह दूं ।
    यह निश्*चय करके घर में दाखिल हुआ ।
    माता ने किवाड़ खोलते हुए कहा-इतनी रात तक क्*या करने लगे ? उसे भी क्*यों न लेते आये ? कल सवेरे चौका-बर्तन कौन करेगा ?
    गोकुल ने सिर झुकाकर कहा-वह तो अब शायद लोटकर न आये अम्*मा,  उसके वहीं रहने का प्रबंध हो गया है। 
    माता ने आंखे फाड़कर कहा-क्*या बकता है, भला वह वहां कैसे रहेगी?
    गोकुल-इंद्रनाथ से उसका विवाह हो गया है ।
    माता मानो आकाश से गिर पड़ी । उन्*हें कुछ सुध न रही कि मेंरे मुंह से क्*या निकल रहा है, कुलांगार, भड़वा, हरामजादा, न जाने क्*या-क्*या कहा । यहां तक कि गोकुल का धैर्य चरमसीमा का उल्*लंघन कर गया । उसका मुंह लाल हो गया, त्*योरियॉ चढ़ गई, बोला-अम्*मा, बस करो। अब, मुझमें इससे ज्*यादा सुनने की सामर्थ्*य नहीं है । अगर मैंन कोई अनुचित कर्म किया होता, तो अपकी जूतियां खकार भी सिर न उठाता, मगर मैंने कोई अनुचित कर्म नहीं किया । मैंने वही किया जो ऐसी दशा में मेंरा कर्तव्*य था और जो हर एक भले आदमी का करना चाहिए । तुम मूर्खा हो, तुम्*हें नहीं मालूम कि समय की क्*या प्रगति । इसीलिए अब तक मैनें धैर्य के साथ् तुम्*हारी गालियॉ सुनी । तुमने, और मुझे दु:ख के साथ कहना पड़ता है कि पिताजी ने भी, मानी के जीवन का नारकीय बना रखा था । तुमने उसे ऐसी-ऐसी ताड़नाऍ दीं, जो कोई अपने शत्रु को भी न देगा । इसीलिए न कि वह तुम्*हारी आश्रित थी ? इसी लिए न कि वह अनाथिन थी ? अब वह तुम्*हारी गालियॉ  खाने न आएगी । जिस दिन तुम्*हारे घर विवाह का उत्*सव हो रहा था, तुम्*हारे ही एक कठोर वाक्*य से आहत होकर वह आत्*महत्*या करने जा रही थी। इंद्रनाथ उस समय ऊपर न पहुंच जाते तो आज हम, तुम, सारा घर हवालात में बैठा होता ।
    माता ने आंखे मटकाकर कहा-आहा । कितने सपूत बेटे हो तुम, कि सारे घर को संकट से बचा लिया । क्*यों न हो ? अभी बहन की बारी है । कुछ दिन में मुझे ले जाकर किसी के गले में बांध आना । *फिर तुम्*हारी चांदी हो जायेगी । यह रोजगार सबसे अच्*छा है । पढ़ लिखकर क्*या करोगे ?
    गोकुल मर्म-वेदना से तिलमिला उठा । व्*यथित कंठ से बोला-ईश्*वर न करे कि कोई बालक तुम जैसी माता के गर्भ से जन्*म ले । तुम्*हारा मुंह देखना भी पाप है ।
    यह कहता हुआ वह घर से निकल पड़ा और उन्*मत्तों की तरह एक तरफ चल खड़ा हुआ । जोर से झोंके चल रहे थे, पर उसे ऐसा मालूम हो रहा था कि सॉस लेने *के लिए हवा नहीं है ।

----------


## Rajeev

7

एक सप्*ताह बीत गया पर गोकुल का कहीं पता नहीं। इंद्रनाथ को बम्*बई में एक जगह मिल गई थी। वह वहां चला गया था। वहां रहने का प्रबंध करके वह अपनी माता को तार देगा और तब सास और बहू चली जाऍगी । वंशीधर को पहले संदेह हुआ कि गोकुल इंद्रनाथ के घर छिपा होगा, पर जब वहां पता न चला तो उन्*होंने सारे शहर में खोज-पूछ शुरू की। जितन मिलने वाले, मित्र, स्*नेही, सम्*बन्*धी थे, सभी के घर गये, पर सब जगह से साफ जवाब *पाया । दिन-भर दौड़-धूप कर शाम को घर आते, तो स्*त्री के आड़े हाथों लेते-और कोसो लड़के को, पानी पी-पीकर कोसो । न जाने तुम्*हें कभी बु*द्धि आयेगी भी या नहीं । गयी थी चुड़ैल, जाने देती । एक बोझ सिर से टला । एक महरी रख लो, काम चल जाएगा । जब वह न थी, तो घर क्*या भूखों मरता था ? विधवाओं के पुनर्विवाह चारों ओर तो हो रहे हैं, यह कोई अनहोनी बात नहीं है । हमारे बस की बात होती, तो विधवा-विवाह के पक्षपातियों को देश से निकाल देते, शाप देकर जला देते, लेकिन यह हमारे बस की बात नहीं । फिर तुमसे इतनी भी न हो सका कि मुझसे तो पूछ लेतीं । मैं जो उचित समझता, करता । क्*या तुमने समझा था, मैं दप्*तर से लौटकर आऊंगा ही नहीं, वहीं अत्ये*षिट हो जाएगी ? बस, लड़के पर टूट पड़ी। अब रोओ, खूब दिल खोलकर।
    संध्या हो गई थी। वंशीधर स्त्री को फटकारें सुनाकर द्वार पर उद्वेग की दशा में टहल रहे थे। रह-रहकर मानी पर क्रोध आता था। इसी राक्षसी के कसरण मेरे घर का सर्वनाश हुआ 1 न जाने किस बुरी साइत में आयी कि घर को मिटाकर छोड़ा । वह न आयी होती, तो आज क्*यों यह बुरे दिन *देखने पड़ते । *कितना होनहार, कितना प्रतिभाशाली लड़का था । न जाने कहां गया ?
    एकाएक एक बुढिया उनके समीप आयी और बोली-बाबू साहब, यह खत लायी हूं, ले लीजिए ।
    वंशीधर ने लपककर बुढिया के हाथ से पत्र ले लिया,  उनकी छाती आशा से धक-धक करने लगी । गोकुल ने शायद यह पत्र लिखा होगा । अंधेरे में कुछ ने सुझा । पूछा-कहॉ से आयी है ?
    बुढिया ने कहा-वह जो बाबू हुसनेगंज में रहते हैं, जो बम्*बई में नौकर हैं,  उन्*हीं की बहु ने भेजा है ।
    वंशीधर ने कमरे में जाकर लैम्*प जलाया और पत्र पढ़ने लगे । मानी का खत था लिखा था ।
    ‘पूज्*य चाचाजी, आभागिनी मानी का प्रणाम स्*वीकार कीजिए ।
    मुझे यह सुनकर अत्*यन्*त दु:ख हुआ कि गोकुल भैया कहीं चले गए और अब तक उनका पता नहीं है । मैं ही इसका कारण हूं । यह कलंक मेरे ही मुख पर लगना था वह भी लग गया । मेरे कारण आपको इतना शोक हुआ, इसका मुझे बहुत दु:ख है, मगर भैया आएंगे अवश्*य, इसका मुझे विश्*वास है । मैं भी नौ बजे वाली गाड़ी से बम्*बई जा रही हूं । मुझझे जो कुछ अपराध हुआ है, उसे क्षमा कीजिएगा और चाची से मेरा प्रणाम कहिएगा। मेरी ईश्*वर से यही प्रार्थना है कि शीघ्र ही गोकुल भैया सकुशल घर लौट आयें । ईश्*वर की अच्*छा हुई तो भैया के विवाह में आपके चरणों के दर्शन करूंगी ।
    वंशीधर न पत्र को फाड़कर पुर्जे-पुर्जे कर डाला । घड़ी में देखा तो आठ बज रहे थे । तुरन्*त कपड़े पहने, सड़क पर आकर एक्*का किया और स्*टेशन चले ।

----------


## Rajeev

8

बम्*बई मेल प्*लेटफार्म पर खड़ा था । मुसा*फिरों में भगदड़ मची हुई थी। खोमचे वालों की चीख-पुकार से कान पड़ी आवाज न सुनाई देती थी। गाड़ी छूटने में थोड़ी ही देर थी मानी और उसकी सास एक जनाने कमरे में *बैठी हुई थी । मानी सजल नेत्रों से सामने ताक रही थी । अतीत चाहे दुख:द ही क्*यों न हो, उसकी स्*मतियॉ मधुर होती हैं । मानी आज बुरे दिनों को स्*मरण करके दु:खी हो रही थी । गोकुल से अब न जाने कब भेंट होगी। चाचाजी आ जाते तो उनके दर्शन कर लेती । कभी-कभी बिगड़ते थे तो क्*या, उसके भले ही के लिए तो डांटते थे । वह आवेंगे नहीं । अब तो गाड़ी छूटने में थोड़ी ही देर है । कैसे आऍ, समाज में हलचल न मच जाएगी । भगवान की इच्*छा होगी, तो अबकी जब यहॉ आऊंगी, तो जरूर उनके दर्शन करूंगी ।
    एकाएक उसने लाला वंशीधर को आते देखा । वह गाड़ी से निकलकर बाहर खड़ी हो गई और चाचाजी की ओर बढ़ी । चरणों पर गिरना चाहती थी कि वह पीछे हट गए और ऑखे निकालकर बोले-मुझे मत छू, दूर रह, अभगिनी कहीं की । मुंह की कालिख लगाकर मुझे पत्र लिखती है । तुझे मौत नहीं आती । तूने मेरे कुल का सर्वनाश कर दिया 1 आज तक गोकुल का पता नहीं है । तेरे कारण वह घर से निकला और तू अभी तक मेरी छाती पर मूंग दलने को बैठी है । तेरे लिए क्*या गंगा में पानी नहीं है ? मैं तुझे कुलटा, ऐसी हरजाई समझता, तो पहले दिन तेरा गला घोंट देता । अब मुझे अपनी भक्*ति दिखलाने चली है । तेरे जैसी पापिष्*ठाओं का मरना ही अच्*छा है, पथ्*वी का बोझ कम हो जाएगा ।
प्*लेटफार्म पर सैकड़ो आदमियों की भीड़ लग गई थी और वंशीधर निर्लज्*ज भाव से गालियों की बौछार कर रहे थे । किसी की समझ में न आता था, क्*या माजरा है, पर मन से सब लाला को *धिक्*कार रहे *थे । 
    मानी पाषाण-मूर्ति के सामान खड़ी थी, मानो वहीं जम गई हो । उसका सारा अभिमान चूर-चूर हो गया । ऐसा जी चाहता था, धरती फट जाए और मैं समा जाऊं, कोई वज्र गिरकर उसके जीवन-अधम जीवन-का अन्*त कर दे । इतने आदमियों के सामने उसका पानी उतर गया 1 उसी आंखों से पानी की एक बूंद भी न निकला । हदय में ऑसू न थे । उसकी जग एक दावनल-सा दहक रहा था, जो मानो वेग से मस्*तिष्*क की ओर बढ़ता चला जाता था । संसार में कौन जीवन इतना अधम होगा । 
    सास ने पुकारा-बहू, अन्*दर आ जाओ ।

----------


## Rajeev

9

ड़ी चली तो माता ने कहा-ऐसा बेशर्म आदमी नहीं देखा । मुझे तो ऐसा क्रोध आ रहा था कि उसका मुंह नोच लूं ।
    मानी ने सिर ऊपर न उठाया ।
    माता *फिर बोली-न जाने इन सडियलों *को बुद्धि कब आएगी, अब तो मरने के दिन भी आ गए । पूछो, तेरा लड़का भाग तो हम क्*या करें; अगर ऐसे पापी ने होते तो यह वज्र क्*यों गिरता ।
    मानी ने फिर भी मुंह न खोला । शायद उसे कुछ सुनाई ही न दिया था। शायद उसे अपने असित्*तव का ज्ञान भी न था । वह टकटकी लगाए खिड़की की ओर ताक रही थी । उस अंधकार में जाने क्*या सूझ रहा था ।
कानपुर आया । माता ने पूछ-बेटी, कुछ खाओगी ? थोड़ी-सी मिठाई खा लो; दस कब के बज गए ।
    मानी ने कहा-अभी तो भूख नहीं है अम्*मा, फिर खा लूंगी ।
    माताजी सोई। मानी भी लेटी; पर चचा की वह सूरत आंखों के सामने खड़ी थी और उनकी बातें कानों में गूंज रही थीं-आह, मैं इतनी नीच हूं, ऐसी पतित, कि मेरे मर जाने से पथ्*वी का भार हल्*का हो जाएगा ? क्*या कहा था, तू अपने मॉ-बाप की बेटी है तो फिर मुंह मत दिखाना । न दिखाऊंगी, जिस मुंह पर ऐसी कालिमा लगी हुई है, उसे किसी को दिखाने की इच्*छा भी नहीं है ।
    गाड़ी अंधकार को चीरती चली जा रही थी । मानी ने अपना टंक खोला और अपने आभषण निकालकर उसमें रख दिए । *फिर इंद्रनाथ का चित्र निकालकर उसे देर तक देखती रही । उसकी आखों से गर्व की एक झलक-सी दिखाई दी । उसने तसवीर रख दी और आप-ही-आप बोली-नहीं-नहीं, मैं तुम्*हारे जीवने को कलंकित नहीं कर सकती । तुम देवतुल्*य हो, तुमन मुझ पर दया की है । मैं अपने पूर्व संस्*कारों का प्रायश्*चित कर रही थी । तुमने मुझे उठाकर हदय से लगा लिया; लेकिन मैं तुम्*हें कलंकित न करूंगी । तुमने मुझसे प्रेम है । तुम मेरे लिए अनादर, अपमान, निन्*दा सब स*ह लोगे; पर मैं तुम्*हारे जीवन का भार न *बनूंगी ।
गाड़ी अंधकार को चीरती चली जा रही थी । मानो आकाश की ओर इतनी देर तक देखती रही कि सारे तारे अदय हो गए और उस अन्*धकार में उसे अपनी माता का स्*वरूप दिखाई दिया-ऐसा प्रत्*यक्ष कि उसने चौंककर आंखें बन्*द कर लीं ।

----------


## Rajeev

10

न जाने कितनी रात गुजर चुकी थी । दरवाजा खुलने की आहट से माता जी की आंखें खुल गईं । गाड़ी तेजी से चलती जा रही थी; मगर बहू का पता न था वह आखें मलकर उठ बैठी और पुकारा-बहू । बहू । कोई जवाब न मिला।
उसका हदय धक-धक करने लगा । ऊपर के बर्थ पर नजर डाली, पेशाबखान में देखा, बेंचों के नीचे देखा, बहू कहीं न थी । तब वह द्वार पर आकर खड़ी हो गई । बहू का क्*या हुआ, यह द्वार किसने खोला ? कोई गाड़ी में तो नहीं आया । उसका जी घबराने लगा । उसने किवाड़ बन्*द कर दिया और जोर-जोर से रोने लगी । किससे पूछे ? डाकगाड़ी अब न जाने कितनी देर में रूकेगी । कहती थी, बहू, मरदानी गाड़ी में बैठें । मेरा कहना न माना । कहने लगी, अम्*माजी, आपको सोने की तकलीफ होगी । यही आराम दे गई।
    सहसा उसे खतरे की जंजीर याद आई । उसने जोर-जोर से कई बार जंजीर खींची । कई मिनट के बाद गाड़ी रूकी । गार्ड आया । पड़ोस के कमरे से दो-चार आदमी और भी आये । फिर लोगों ने सारा कमरा तलाश किया । किया नीचे तख्*ते को ध्*यान से देखा । रक्*त का कोई चिन्*ह न था । असबाब की जॉच की । बिस्*तर, संदूक, संदुकची, बरतन सब मौजूद थे । ताले भी सबसे बंद थे । कोई चीज गायब न थी । अगर बाहर से कोई आदमी आता, तो चलती गाड़ी से जाता कहॉ ? एक स्*त्री को लेकर गाड़ी से कूद असम्*भव था । सब लोग इन लक्षणों से इसी नतीजे पर पहुचे कि मानी द्वार खोलकर बाहर झाकने लगी होगी और मुठिया हाथ से छूट जाने के कारण गिर पड़ी होगी । गार्ड भला आदमी था । उसने नीचे उतरकर एक मील तक सड़क के दोनों तरफ तलाश किया । मानी को कोई निशान न मिला । रात को इससे ज्*यादा और क्*या किया जा सकता था ? माताजी को कुछ लोग आग्रहपूर्वक एक मरदाने डब्*बे में ले गए । यह निश्*चय हुआ कि माताजी अगले स्*टेशन पर उतर पड़े और सबेरे इधर-उधर दूर तक देख-भाल की जाए ।
    विपत्ति में हम परमुखपेक्षी हो जाते हैं । माताजी कभी इसका मुंह देखती, कभी उसका । उसकी याचना से भरी हुई आंखें मानो सबसे कह रही थीं-कोई मेरी बच्*ची को खोज क्*यों नहीं लाता ?हाय, अभी तो बेचारी की चुंदरी भी नहीं मैली हुई । कैसे-कैसे साधों और अरमानों से भरी पति के पास जा रही थी । कोई उस दुष्*ट वंशीधर से जाकर कहता क्*यों *नहीं-ले तेरी मनोभिलाषा पूरी हो गई- जो तू चाहता था, वह पूरा हो गया । क्*या अब भी तेरी छाती नहीं जुडाती ।
    वुद्धा बैठी रो रही थी और गाड़ी अंधकार को चीरती चली जाती थी ।

----------


## Rajeev

11

रविवार का दिन था । संध्*या समय इंद्रनाथ दो-तीन मित्रों के साथ अपने घर की छत पर बैठा हुआ था । आपस में हास-परिहास हो रहा था । मानी का आगमन इस परिहास का विषय था ।
    एक मित्र बोले-क्*यों इंद्र, तुमने तो वैवाहिक जीवन का कुछ अनुभव किया है, हमें क्*या सलाह देते हो ? बनाए कहीं घोसला, या यों ही डालियों पर बैठे-बैठे दिन काटें ? पत्र-पत्रिकाओं को देखकर तो यही मालूम होता है कि वैवाहिक जीवन और नरक में कुछ थोड़ा ही-सा अंतर है ।
    इंद्रनाथ ने मुस्*कराकर कहा-यह तो तकदीर का खेल है, भाई, सोलहों आना तकदीर का । अगर एक दशा में वैवाहिक जीवन नरकतुल्*य है, तो दूसरी दशा में वर्ग में कम नहीं ।
    दूसरे मित्र बोल-इतनी आजादी तो भला क्*या रहेगी ?
इंद्रनाथ—इतनी क्या, इसका शतांश भी न रहेगी। अगर तुम रोज सिनेमा देखकर बारह बजे लौटना चाहते हो, नौ बजे सोकर उठना चाहते हो और दफ्तर से चार बजे लौटकर ताश खेलना चाहते हो, तो तुम्हें विवाह करने से कोई सुख न होगा। और जो हर महीने सूट बनवाते हो, तब शायद साल-भर भी न बनवा सको।
    ‘श्रीमतीजी,  तो आज रात की गाड़ी से आ रही हैं?’
    ‘हॉँ, मेल से। मेरे साथ चलकर उन्हें रिसीव करोगे न?’
    ‘यह भी पूछने की बात है। अब घर कौन जाता है, मगर कल दावत खिलानी पड़ेगी।‘
    सहमा तार के चपरासी ने आकर इंद्रनाथ के हाथ में तार का लिफाफा रख दिया।
    इंद्रनाथ का चेहरा खिल उठा। झट तार खोलकर पढ़ने लगा। एक बार पढ़ते ही उसका हृदय धक हो गया, साँस रूक गई, सिर घूमने लगा। ऑंखों की रोशनी लुप्त हो गई, जैसे विश्व पर काला परदा पड़ गया हों उसने तार को मित्रों के सामने फेंक दिया ओर दोनों हाथों से मुँह ढॉँपकर फूट-फूटकर रोने लगा। दोनों मित्रों ने घबड़ाकर तार उठा लिया और उसे पढ़ते ही हतबुद्धि-से हो दीवार की ओर ताकने लगे। क्या सोच रहे थे ओर क्या हो गया।
    तार में लिखा था—मानी गाड़ी से कूद पड़ी। उसकी लाश लालपुर से तीन मील पर पाई गई। में लालपुर में हूँ, तुरंत आओ।
    एक मित्र ने कहा—किसी शत्रु ने झूठी खबर न भेज दी हो?
    दूसरे मित्र ने बोले—हॉँ, कभी-कभी लोग ऐसी शरारतें करते हें।
    इंद्रनाथ ने शून्य नेत्रों से उनकी ओर देखा, पर मुँह से कुछ बोले नहीं।
    कई मिनट तीनों आदमी निर्वाक् निस्पंद बैठे रहे। एकाएक इंद्रनाथ खड़े हो गए और बोले—मैं इस गाड़ी से जाऊंगा।
    बम्बई से नौ बजे को गाड़ी छू, टूटती थी। दोनों ने चटपट बिस्तर आदि बाँधकर तैयार कर दिया। एक ने बिस्तर उठाया, दूसरे ने ट्रंक। इंद्रनाथ ने चटपट कपड़े पहने और स्टेशन चले। निराशा आगे थी, आशा रोती हुई पीछे।

----------


## Rajeev

12

एक सप्ताह गुजर गया था। लाला वंशीधर दफ्तर से आकर द्वार पर बैठे ही थे कि इंद्रनाथ ने आकर प्रणाम किया। वंशीधर उसे देखकर चौंक पड़े, उसके अनपेक्षित आगमन पर नहीं, उसकी विकृत दशा पर, मानो तीतराग शोक सामने खड़ा हो, मानो कोई हृदय से निकली हुई आह मूर्तिमान् हो गई हों
    वंशीधर ने पूछा—तुम तो बम्बई चले गए थे न?
    इंद्रनाथ ने जवाब दिया—जी हॉँ, आज ही आया हूँ।
    वंशीधर ने तीखे स्वर में कहा—गाकुल को तो तुम ले बीते! आये? तुमसे कहॉँ उसकी भेंट हुई? क्या बम्बई चला गया था?
    ‘जी नहीं, कल मैं गाड़ी से उतरा तो स्टेशन पर मिल गए।‘
    ‘तो जाकर लिवी लाओ न, जो किया अच्छा किया।‘
यह कहते हुए वह घर में दौड़े। एक क्षण में गोकुल की माता ने उसे उंदर बुलाया।
    वह अंदर गया तो माता ने उसे सिर से पॉँव तक देखा—तुम बीमार थे क्या भैया?
    इंद्रनाथ ने हाथ—मुँह धोते हुए काह—मैंने तो कहा था, चलो, लेकिन डर के मारे नहीं आते।
     ‘और था कहॉँ इतने दिन?’
    ‘कहते थे, देहातों में घूमता रहा।‘
    ‘तो क्या तुम अकेले बम्बई से आये हो?’
    ‘जी नहीं, अम्मॉँ भी आयी हैं।
    गोकुल की माता ने कुछ सकुचाकर पूछा— मानी तो अच्छी तरह है?
    इंद्रनाथ ने हँसकर कहा—जी हॉँ, अब वह बड़े सुख से हैं। संसार के बंधनों से छूट गई।
    माता ने अविश्वास करके कहा—जी हॉँ, अब वह बड़े सुख से है। संसार के बंधनों से छूट गई।
    माता ने अविश्वास करके कहा—चल, नटखट कँही का! बेचारी को कोस रहा है, मगर जल्दी बम्बई से लौट क्यों आये?
    इंद्रनाथ ने मुस्काते हुए कहा—क्या करता! माताजी का तार बम्बई में मिला कि मानी ने गाड़ी से कूदकर प्राण दें दिए। वह लालपुर में पड़ी हुई थी, दौड़ा हुआ आया। वहीं दाह-क्रिया कीं आज घर चला आया। अब मेरा अपराध क्षमा कीजिए।
    वह और कुछ न कह सका। ऑंसुओ के वेग ने गला बंद कर दियां जेब से एक पत्र निकालकर माता के सामने रखता हुआ बोला—उसके संदूक में यही पत्र मिला है।
    गोकुल की माता कई मितट तक मर्माहत—सी बैठी जमीन की ओर ताकती रही! शोक और उससे अधिक पश्चाताप ने सिर को दबा रखा था। फिर पत्र उठाकर पढ़ने लगी—
‘स्वामी,
    जब यह पत्र आपके हाथों में पहुँचेगा, तब तक में इस संसार से विदा हो जाऊँगी। मैं बड़ी अभागिन हूँ। मेरे लिए संसार में स्थान नहीं हे। आपको भी मेरे कारण क्लेश और निन्दा ही मिलेगी। मैने सोचकर देखा ओर यही निश्चय किया कि मेरे लिए मरना ही अच्छा हे। मुझ पर आपने जो दया की थी, उसके लिए आपको क्या प्रतिदान करूँ? जीवन में मेंने कभी किसी वस्तु की इच्छा नहीं की, परन्तु मुझे दु:ख है कि आपके चरणों पर सिर रखकर न मर सकी। मेरी अंतिम याचना है कि मेरे लिए आप शोंक न कीजिएगा। ईश्वर आपको सदा सुखी रखे।‘ 
    माताजी ने पत्र रख दिया और ऑंखों से ऑंसू बहने लगे। बरामदे में वीशीधर निस्पंद खड़े थे और जैसे मानी लज्जानत उनके सामने खड़ी थी।

----------


## Rajeev

बोहनी

उस दिन जब मेरे मकान के सामने सड़क की दूसरी तरफ एक पान की दुकान खुली तो मैं बाग-बाग हो उठा। इधर एक फर्लांग तक पान की कोई दुकान न थी और मुझे सड़क के मोड़ तक कई चक्कर करने पड़ते थे। कभी वहां कई-कई मिनट तक दुकान के सामने खड़ा रहना पड़ता था। चौराहा है, गाहकों की हरदम भीड़ रहती है। यह इन्तजार मुझको बहुत बुरा लगता थां पान की लत मुझे कब पड़ी, और कैसे पड़ी, यह तो अब याद नहीं आता लेकिन अगर कोई बना-बनाकर गिलौरियां देता जाय तो शायद मैं कभी इन्कार न करूं। आमदनी का बड़ा हिस्सा नहीं तो छोटा हिस्सा जरूर पान की भेंट चढ़ जाता है। कई बार इरादा किया कि पानदान खरीद लूं लेकिन पानदान खरीदना कोई खला जी का घर नहीं और फिर मेरे लिए तो हाथी खरीदने से किसी तरह कम नहीं है। और मान लो जान पर खेलकर एक बार खरीद लूं तो पानदान कोई परी की थैली तो नहीं कि इधर इच्छा हुई और गिलोरियां निकल पड़ीं। बाजार से पान लाना, दिन में पांच बार फेरना, पानी से तर करना, सड़े हुए टुकड़ों को तराश्कर अलग करना क्या कोई आसान काम है! मैंने बड़े घरों की औरतों को हमेशा पानदान की देखभाल और प्रबन्ध में ही व्यस्त पाया है। इतना सरदर्द उठाने की क्षमता होती तो आज मैं भी आदमी होता। और अगर किसी तहर यह मुश्किल भी हल हो जाय तो सुपाड़ी कौन काटे? यहां तो सरौते की सूरत देखते ही कंपकंपी छूटने लगती है। जब कभी ऐसी ही कोई जरूरत आ पड़ी, जिसे टाला नहीं जा सकता, तो सिल पर बट्टे से तोड़ लिया करता हूं लेकिन सरौते से काम लूं यह गैर-मुमकिन। मुझे तो किसी को सुपाड़ी काटते देखकर उतना ही आश्चर्य होता है जितना किसी को तलवार की धार पर नाचते देखकर। और मान लो यह मामला भी किसी तरह हल हो जाय, तो आखिरी मंजिल कौन फतह करे। कत्था और चूना बराबर लगाना क्या कोई आसान काम है? कम से कम मुझे तो उसका ढंग नहीं आता। जब इस मामले में वे लोग रोज गलतियां करते हैं तो इस कला में दक्ष हैं तो मैं भला किस खेत की मूली हूं। तमोली ने अगर चूना ज्यादा कर दिया ता कत्था और ले लिया, उस पर उसे एक डांट भी बतायी, आंसू पूंछ गये। मुसीबत का सामना तो उस वक्त हो होता है, जब किसी दोस्त के घर जायँ। पान अन्दर से आयी तो इसके सिवाय कि जान-बूझकर मक्खी निगलें, समझ-बूझकर जहर का घूंट गले से नीचे उतारें और चारा ही क्या है। शिकायत नहीं कर सकते, सभ्यता बाधक होती है। कभी-कभी पान मुंह में डालते ही ऐसा मालूम होता है, कि जीभ पर कोई चिनगारी पड़ गयी, गले से लेकर छाती तक किसी ने पारा गरम करके उड़ेल दिया, मगर घुटकर रह जाना पड़ता है। अन्दाजे में इस हद तक गलती हो जाय यह तो समझ में आने वाली बात नहीं। मैं लाख अनाड़ी हूं लेकिन कभी इतना ज्यादा चूना नहीं डालता,हां दो-चार छाले पड़ जाते हैं। तो मैं समझता हूं, यही अन्त:पुर के कोप की अभिव्यक्ति है। आखिर वह आपकी ज्यादतियों का प्रोटेस्ट क्यों कर करें। खामोश बायकाट से आप राजी नहीं होते, दूसरा कोई हथियार उनके हाथ में है नही। भंवों की कमान और बरौनियों का नेजा और मुस्कराहट का तीर उस वक्त बिलकुल कोई असर नहीं करते जब आप आंखें लाल किये, आस्तीनें समेटे इसलिए आसमान सर पर उठा लेते हैं कि नाश्ता और पहले क्यों नहीं तैयार हुआ, तब सालन में नमक और पान में चूना ज्यादा कर देने के सिवाय बदला लेने का उनके हाथ में और क्य साधन रह जाता है!
    खैर, तीन-चार दिन के बाद एक दिन मैं सुबह के वक्त तम्बोलिन की दुकान पर गया तो उसने मेरी फरमाइश पूरी करने में ज्यादा मुस्तैदी न दिखलायी। एक मिनट तक तो पान फेरती रही, फिर अन्दर चली गयी और कोई मसाला लिये हुए निकली। मैं दिल में खुश हुआ कि आज बड़े विधिपूर्वक गिलौरियां बना रही है। मगर अब भी वह सड़क की ओर प्रतीक्षा की आंखों से ताक रही थी कि जैसे दुकान के सामने कोई ग्राहक ही नहीं और ग्राहक भी कैसा, जो उसका पड़ोसी है और दिन में बीसियों ही बार आता है! तब तो मैंने जरा झुंझलाकर कहा—मैं कितनी देर से खड़ा हूं, कुछ इसकी भी खबर है?
    तम्बोलिन ने क्षमा-याचना के स्वर में कहा—हां बाबू जी, आपको देर तो बहुत हुई लेकिन एक मिनट और ठहर जाइए। बुरा न मानिएगा बाबू जी, आपके हाथकी बोहनी अच्छी नहीं है। कल आपकी बोहनी हुई थी, दिन में कुल छ: आने की बिक्री हुई। परसो भी आप ही की बोहनी थी, आठ आने के पैसे दुकान में आये थे। इसके पहले दो दिन पंडित जी की बोहनी हुई थी, दोपहर तक ढाई रूपये आ गये थे। कभी किसी का हाथ अच्छा नहीं होता बाबू जी!
    मुझे गोली-सी लगी। मुझे अपने भाग्यशाली होने का कोई दवा नहीं है, मुझसे ज्यादा अभागे दुनिया में नहीं होंगे। इस साम्राज्य का अगर में बादशाह नहीं, तो कोई ऊंचा मंसबदार जरूर हूं। लेकिन यह मैं कभी गवारा नहीं कर सकता कि नहूसत का दाग बर्दाश्त कर लूं। कोई मुझसे बोहनी न कराये, लोग सुबह को मेरा मुंह देखना अपशकुन समझे, यह तो घोर कलंक की बात है।
    मैंने पान तो ले लिया लेकिन दिल में पक्का इरादा कर लिया कि इस नहूसत के दाग को मिटाकर ही छोडूंगा। अभी अपने कमरे में आकर बैठा ही था कि मेरे एक दोस्त आ गये। बाजार साग-भाजी जेने जा रहे थे। मैंने उनसे अपनी तम्बोलिन की खूब तारीफ की। वह महाशय जरा सैंदर्य-प्रेमी थे और मजाकिया भी। मेरी ओर शरारत-भरी नजरों से देखकर बोलग—इस वक्त तो भाई, मेरे पास पैसे नहीं हैं और न अभी पानों की जरूरत ही है। मैंने कहा—पैसे मुझसे ले लो।
    ‘हां, यह मंजूर है, मगर कभी तकाजा मत करना।‘
    ‘यह तो टेढ़ी खीर है।‘
    ‘तो क्या मुफ्त में किसी की आंख में चढ़ना चाहते हो?’
    मजबूर होकर उन हजरत को एक ढोली पान के दाम दिये। इसी तरह जो मुझसे मिलने आया, उससे मैंने तम्बोलिन का बखान किया। दोस्तों ने मेरी खूब हंसी उड़ायी, मुझ पर खूब फबतियां कसीं, मुझे ‘छिपे रुस्तम’, ‘भगतजी’ और न जाने क्या-क्या नाम दिये गये लेकिन मैंने सारी आफतें हंसकर टालीं। यह दाग मिटाने की मुझे धुन सवार हो गयी।
    दूसरे दिन जब मैं तम्बोलिन की दुकान पर गया तो उसने फौरन पान बनाये और मुझे देती हुई बोली—बाबू जी, कल तो आपकी बोहनी बहुत अच्छी हुई, कोई साढे तीन रुपये आये। अब रोज बोहनी करा दिया करो।

----------


## Rajeev

2

तीन-चार दिन लगातार मैंने दोस्तों से सिफारिशें कीं, तम्बोलिन की स्तुति गायी और अपनी गिरह से पैसे खर्च करके सुर्खरुई हासिल की। लेकिन इतने ही दिनों में मेरे खजाने में इतनी कमी हो गयी कि खटकने लगी। यह स्वांग अब ज्यादा दिनों तक न चल सकता था, इसलिए मैंने इरादा किया कि कुद दिनों उसकी दुकान से पान लेना छोड़ दूं। जब मेरी बोहनी ही न होगी, तो मुझे उसकी बिक्री की क्या फिक्र होगी। दूसरे दिन हाथ-मुंह धोकर मैंने एक इलायची खा ली और अपने काम पर लग गया। लेकिन मुश्किल से आधा घण्टा बीता हो, कि किसी की आहट मिली। आंख ऊपर को उठाता हूं तो तम्बोलिन गिलौरियां लिये सामने खड़ी मुस्करा रही है। मुझे इस वक्त उसका आना जी पर बहुत भारी गुजरा लेकिन इतनी बेमुरौवती भी तो न हो सकती थी कि दुत्कार दूं। बोला—तुमने नाहक तकलीफ की, मैं तो आ ही रहा था।
    तम्बोलिन ने मेरे हाथ में गिलौरियां रखकर कहा—आपको देर हुई तो मैंने कहा मैं ही चलकर बोहनी कर आऊं। दुकान पर ग्राहक खड़े हैं, मगर किसी की बोहनी नहीं की।
    क्या करता, गिलौरिया खायीं और बोहनी करायी। जिस चिनता से मुक्ति पाना चाहता था, वह फर फन्दे की तरह गर्दन पर चिपटी हुई थी। मैंने सोचा था, मेरे दोस्त दो-चार दिन तक उसके यहां पान खायेंगे तो आपही उससे हिल जायेंगे और मेरी सिफारिश की जरूरत न रहेगी। मगर तम्बोलिन शायद पान के साथ अपने रूप का भी कुछ मोल करती थी इसलिए एक बार जो उसकी दुकान पर गया, दुबारा न गया। एक-दो रसिक नौजवान अभी तक आते थे, वह लोग एक ही हंसी में पान और रूप-दर्शन दोनों का आनन्द उठाकर चलते बने थे। आज मुझे अपनी साख बनाये रखने के लिए फिर पूरे डेढ़ रुपये खर्च करने पड़े, बधिया बैठ गयी।
    दूसरे दिन मैंने दरवाजा अन्दर से बंद कर लिया, मगर जब तम्बोलिन ने नीचे से चीखना, चिल्लाना और खटखटाना शूरू किया तो मजबूरन दरवाजा खोलना पड़ा। आंखें मलता हुआ नीचे गया, जिससे मालूम हो कि आज नींद आ गयी थी। फिर बोहनी करानी पड़ी। और फिर वही बला सर पर सवार हुई। शाम तक दो रुपये का सफाया हो गया। आखिर इस विपत्ति से छुटकारा पाने का यही एक उपाय रह गया कि वह घर छोड़ दूं।

----------


## Rajeev

3

मैंने वहां से दो मील पर एक अनजान मुहल्ले में एक मकान ठीक किया और रातो-रात असबाब उठवाकर वहां जा पहुंचा। वह घर छोड़कर मैं जितना खुश हुआ शायद कैदी जेलखाने से भी निकलकर उतना खुश न होता होगा। रात को खूब गहरी नींद सोया, सबेरा हुआ तो मुझे उस पंछी की आजादी का अनुभव हो रहा था जिसके पर खुल गये हैं। बड़े इत्मीनान से सिगरेट पिया, मुंह-हाथ धोया, फिर अपना सामान ढंग से रखने लगा। खाने के लिए किसी होटल की भी फिक्र थी, मगर उस हिम्मत तोड़नेवाली बला से फतेह पाकह मुझे जो खुशी हो रही थी, उसके मुकाबले में इन चिन्ताओं की कोई गिनती न थी। मुंह-हाथ धोकर नीचे उतरा। आज की हवा में भी आजादी का नशा थां हर एक चीज मुस्कराती हुई मालूम होती थी। खुश-खुश एक दुकान पर जाकर पान खाये और जीने पर चढ़ ही रहा था कि देखा वह तम्बोलिन लपकी जा रही है। कुछ न पूछो, उस वक्त दिल पर क्या गुजरी। बस, यही जी चाहता था कि अपना और उसका दोनों का सिर फोड़ लूं। मुझे देखकर वह ऐसी खुश हुई जैसे कोई धोबी अपना खोया हुआ गधा पा गया हो। और मेरी घबराहट का अन्दाजा बस उस गधे की दिमागी हालत से कर लो! उसने दूर ही से कहा—वाह बाबू जी, वाह, आप ऐसा भागे कि किसी को पता भी न लगा। उसी मुहल्ले में एक से एक अच्छे घर खाली हैं। मुझे क्या मालूम था कि आपको उस घर में तकलीफ थी। नहीं तो मेरे पिछवाड़े ही एक बड़े आराम का मकान था। अब मैं आपको यहां न रहने दूंगी। जिस तरह हो सकेगा, आपको उठा ले जाऊंगी। आप इस घर का क्या किराया देते हैं?
    मैंने रोनी सूरत बना कर कहा—दस रुपये।
    मैंने सोचा था कि किराया इतना कम बताऊं जिसमें यह दलील उसके हाथ से निकल जाय। इस घर का किराया बीस रुपये हैं, दस रुपये में तो शायद मरने को भी जगह न मिलेगी। मगर तम्बोलिन पर इस चकमे का कोई असर न हुआ। बोली—इस जरा-से घर के दस रुपये! आप आठा ही दीजियेगा और घर इससे अच्छा न हो तो जब भी जी चाहे छोड़ दीजिएगा। चलिए, मैं उस घर की कुंजी लेती आई हूं। इसी वक्त आपको दिखा दूं।
    मैंने त्योरी चढ़ाते हुए कहा—आज ही तो इस घर में आया हूं, आज ही छोड़ कैसे सकता हूं। पेशगी किराया दे चुका हूं।
    तम्बोलिन ने बड़ी लुभावनी मुस्कराहट के साथ कहा—दस ही रुपये तो दिये हैं, आपके लिए दस रुपये कौन बड़ी बात हैं यही समझ लीजिए कि आप न चले तो मैं उजड़ जाऊंगी। ऐसी अच्छी बोहनी वहां और किसी की नहीं है। आप नहीं चलेंगे तो मैं ही अपनी दुकान यहां उठा लाऊंगी।
    मेरा दिल बैठ गया। यह अच्छी मुसीबत गले पड़ी। कहीं सचमुच चुड़ैल अपनी दुकान न उठा लाये। मेरे जी में तो आया कि एक फटकार बताऊं पर जबान इतनी बेमुरौवत न हो सकी। बोला—मेरा कुछ ठीक नहीं है, कब तक रहूं, कब तक न रहूं। आज ही तबादला हो जाय तो भागना पड़े। तुम न इधर की रहो, न उधर की।
    उसने हसरत-भरे लहजे में कहा—आप चले जायेंगे तो मैं भी चली जाऊंगी। अभी आज तो आप जाते नहीं।
    ‘मेरा कुछ ठीक नहीं है।’
    ‘तो मैं रोज यहां आकर बोहनी करा लिया करुंगी।’
    ‘इतनी दूर रोज आओगी?’
    ‘हां चली आऊंगी। दो मीन ही तो है। आपके हाथ की बोहनी हो जायेगी। यह लीजिए गिलौरियां लाई हूं। बोहनी तो करा दीजिए।’
    मैंने गिलौरियां लीं, पैसे दिये और कुछ गश की-सी हालत में ऊपर जाकर चारपाई पर लेट गया।
    अब मेरी अक्ल कुछ काम नहीं करती कि इन मुसीबतों से क्यों कर गला छुड़ाऊं। तब से इसी फिक्र में पड़ा हुआ हूं। कोई भागने की राह नजर नहीं आती। सुर्खरू भी रहना चाहता हूं, बेमुरौवती भी नहीं करना चाहता और इस मुसीबत से छुटकारा भी पाना चाहता हूं। अगर कोई साहब मेरी इस करुण स्थिति पर मुझे ऐसा कोई उपाय बतला दें तो जीवन-भर उसका कृतज्ञ रहूंगा।
—‘प्रेमचालीसा’ से

----------


## Rajeev

बन्द दरवाजा

सूरज क्षितिज की गोद से निकला, बच्चा पालने से—वही स्निग्धता, वही लाली, वही खुमार, वही रोशनी।
मैं बरामदे में बैठा था। बच्चे ने दरवाजे से झांका। मैंने मुस्कराकर पुकारा। वह मेरी गाद में आकर बैठ गया।
    उसकी शरारतें शुरू हो गईं। कभी कलम पर हाथ बढ़ाया, कभी कागज पर। मैंने गोद से उतार दिया। वह मेज का पाया पकड़े खड़ा रहा। घर में न गया। दरवाजा खुला हुआ था।
    एक चिड़िया फुदकती हुई आई और सामने के सहन में बैठ गई। बच्चे के लिए मनोरंजन का यह नया सामान था। वह उसकी तरफ लपका। चिड़िया जरा भी न डरी। बच्चे ने समझा अब यह परदार खिलौना हाथ आ गया। बैठकर दोनों हाथों से चिड़िया को बुलाने लगा। चिड़िया उड़ गई, निराश बच्चा रोने लगा। मगर अन्दर के दरवाजे की तरफ ताका भी नहीं। दरवाजा खुला हुआ था।
    गरम हलवे की मीठी पुकार आई। बच्चे का चेहरा चाव से खिल उठा। खोंचेवाला सामने से गुजरा। बच्चे ने मेरी तरफ याचना की आंखों से देखा। ज्यों-ज्यों खोंचेवाला दूर होता गया, याचना की आंखें रोष में परिवर्तित होती गईं। यहां तक कि जब मोड़ आ गया और खोंचेवाला आंख से ओझल हो गया तो रोष ने पुर जोर फरियाद की सूरत अख्तियार की। मगर मैं बाजर की चीजें बच्चों को नहीं खाने देता। बच्चे की फरियाद ने मुझ पर कोई असर न किया। मैं आगे की बात सोचकर और भी तन गया। कह नहीं सकता बच्चे ने अपनी मां की अदालत में अपील करने की जरूरत समझी या नहीं। आम तौर पर बच्चे ऐसी हालतों में मां से अपील करते हैं। शायद उसने कुछ देर के लिए अपील मुल्तबी कर दी हो। उसने दरवाजे की तरफ रूख न किया। दरवाजा खुला हुआ था।
    मैंने आंसू पोंछने के खयाल से अपना फाउण्टेनपेन उसके हाथ में रख दिया। बच्चे को जैसे सारे जमानकी दौलत मिल गई। उसकी सारी इंद्रियां इस नई समस्या को हल करने में लग गई। एकाएक दरवाजा हवा से खुद-ब-खुद बन्द हो गया। पट की आवाज बच्चे के कानों में आई। उसने दरवाजे की तरफ देखा। उसकी वह व्यस्तता तत्क्षण लुप्त हो गई। उसने फाउण्टेनपेन को फेंक दिया और रोता हुआ दरवाजे की तरपु चला क्योंकि दरवाजा बन्द हो गया था।
—‘प्रेमचालीसा’ से

----------


## Rajeev

तिरसूल

अंधेरी रात है, मूसलाधार पानी बरस रहा है। खिड़कियों पर पानीके थप्पड़ लग रहे हैं। कमरे की रोशनी खिड़की से बाहर जाती है तो पानी की बड़ी-बड़ी बूंदें तीरों की तरह नोकदार, लम्बी, मोटी, गिरती हुई नजर आ जाती हैं। इस वक्त अगर घर में आग भी लग जाय तो शायद मैं बाहर निकलने की हिम्मत न करूं। लेकिन एक दिन जब ऐसी ही अंधेरी भयानक रात के वक्त मैं मैदान में बन्दूक लिये पहरा दे रहा था। उसे आज तीस साल गुजर गये। उन दिनों मैं फौज में नौकर था। आह! वह फौजी जिन्दगी कितने मजे से गुजरती थी। मेरी जिन्दगी की सबसे मीठी, सबसे सुहानी यादगारें उसी जमाने से जुड़ी हुई हैं। आज मुझे इस अंधेरी कोठरी में अखबारों के लिए लेख लिखते देखकर कौन समझेगा कि इस नीमजान, झुकी हुई कमरवाले खस्ताहाल आदमी में भी कभी हौसला और हिम्मत और जोश का दरिया लहरे मारता था। क्या-क्या दोस्त थे जिनके चेहरों पर हमेशा मुसकराहट नाचती रहती थी। शेरदिल रामसिंह और मीठे गलेवाले देवीदास की याद क्या कभी दिल से मिट सकती है? वह अदन, वह बसरा, वह मिस्त्र; बस आज मेरे लिए सपने हैं। यथार्थ है तो यह तंग कमरा और अखबार का दफ्तर।
    हां, ऐसी ही अंधेरी डरावनी सुनसान रात थी। मैं बारक के सामने बरसाती पहने हुए खड़ा मैग्जीन का पहरा दे रहा था। कंधे पर भरा हुआ राइफल था। बारक के से दो-चार सिपाहियों के गाने की आवाजें आ रही थीं, रह-रहकर जब बिजली चमक जाती थी तो सामने के ऊंचे पहाड और दरख्त और नीचे का हराभरा मैदान इस तरह नजर आ जातेथे जैसे किसी बच्चे की बड़ी-बड़ी काली भोली पुतलियों में खुशी की झलक नजर आ जाती है।
    धीरे-धीरे बारिश ने तुफानी सूरत अख्तियार की। अंधकार और भी अंधेरा, बादल की गरज और भी डरावनी और बिजली की चमक और भी तेज हो गयी। मालूम होता था प्रकृति अपनी सारी शक्ति से जमीन को तबाह कर देगी।
    यकायक मुझे ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि मेरे सामने से किसी चीज की परछाई-सी निकल गयी। पहले तो मुझे खयाल हुआ कि कोई जंगली जानवर होगा लेकिन बिजली की एक चमक ने यह खयाल दूर कर दिया। वह कोई आदमी था, जो बदन को चुराये पानी में भिगता हुआ एक तरफ जा रहा था। मुझे हैरत हुई कि इस मूलसाधार वर्षा में कौन आदमी बारक से निकल सकता है और क्यों? मुझे अब उसके आदमी होने में कोई सन्देह न था। मैंने बन्दूक सम्हाल ली और फोजी कायदे के मुताबिक पुकारा—हाल्ट, हू कम्स देअर? फिर भी कोई जवाब नहीं। कायदे के मुताबिक तीसरी बार ललकारने पर अगर जवाब न मिले तो मुझे बन्दूक दाग देनी चाहिए थी। इसलिए मैंने बन्दूक हाथ में लेर खूब जोर से कड़ककर कहा—हाल्ट, हू कम्स देअर? जवाब तो अबकी भी न मिला मगर वह परछाई मेरे सामने आकर खड़ी हो गई। अब मुझे मालूम हुआ कि वह मर्द नहीं औरत है। इसके पहले कि मैं कोई सवाल करूं उसने कहा—सन्तरी, खुदा के लिए चुप रहो। मैं हूं लुईसा।
    मेरी हैरत की कोई हद न रही। अब मैंने उस पहचान लिया। वह हमारे कमाण्डिंग अफसर की बेटी लुईसा ही थी। मगर इस वक्त इस मूसलाधार मेह और इस घटाटोप अंधेरे में वह कहां जा रही है? बारक में एक हजार जवान मौजूद थे जो उसका हुक्म पूरा कर सकते थे। फिर वह नाजुकबदन औरत इस वक्त क्यों निकली और कहां के लिए निकली? मैंने आदेश के स्वर में पूछा—तुम इस वक्त कहां जा रही हो?
    लुईसा ने विनती के स्वर में कहा—माफ करो सन्तरी, यह मैं नहीं बता सकती और तुमसे प्रार्थना करती हूं यह बात किसी से न कहना। मैं हमेशा तुम्हारी एहसानमन्द रहूंगी।
    यह कहते-कहते उसकी आवाज इस तरह कांपने लगी जैसे किसी पानी से भरे हुए बर्तन की आवाज।
    मैंने उसी सिपाहियाना अन्दाज में कहा—यह कैसे हो सकता है। मैं फौज का एक अदना सिपाही हूं। मुझे इतना अख्तियार नहीं। मैं कायदे के मुताबिक आपको अपने सार्जेन्ट के सामने ले जाने के लिए मजबूर हूं।
    ‘लेकिन क्या तुम नहीं जानते कि मैं तुम्ळारे कमाण्डिंग अफसर की लड़की हूं?
    मैंने जरा हंसकर जवाब दिया—अगर मैं इस वक्त कमाण्डिंग अफसर साहब को भी ऐसी हालम में देखूं तो उनके साथ भी मुझे यही सख्ती करनी पड़ती। कायदा सबके लिए एक-सा है और एक सिपाही को किसी हालत में उसे तोड़ने का अख्तियार नही है।
    यह निर्दय उत्तर पाकर उसने करुणा स्वर में पूछा—तो फिर क्या तदबीर है?
    मुझे उस पर रहम तो आ रहा था लेकिन कायदों की जंजीरों में जकड़ा हुआ था। मुझे नतीजे का जरा भी डर न था। कोर्टमार्शल या तनज्जुली या और कोई सजा मेरे ध्यान में न थी। मेरा अन्त:करण भी साफ था। लेकिन कायदे को कैसे तोडूं। इसी हैस-बैस में खड़ा था कि लुईसाने एक कदम बढ़कर मेरा हाथ पकड़ लिया और निहायत पुरदर्द बेचैनी के लहाजे में बोली—तो फिर मैं क्या करूं?
    ऐसा महसूस हो रहा था कि जैसे उसका दिल पिघला जा रहा हो। मैं महसूस कर रहा था कि उसका हाथ कांप रहा था। एक बार जी में आया जाने दूं। प्रेमी के संदेश या अपने वचन की रक्षा के सिवा और कौन-सी शक्ति इस हालत में उसे घर से निकलने पर मजबूर करती? फिर मैं क्यों किसी की मुहब्बत की राह का काटा बनूं। लेकिन कायदे ने फिर जबान पकड़ ली। मैंने अपना हाथ छुड़ाने की कोशिश न करके मुंह फेरकर कहा—और कोई तदबीर नहीं है।
    मेरा जवाब सुनकर उसकी पकड़ ढीली पड़ गई कि जैसे शरीर में जान न हो पर उसने अपना हाथ हटाया नहीं, मेरे हाथ को पकड़े हुए गिड़गिड़ा कर बोली—संतरी, मुझ पर रहम करो। खुदा के लिए मुझ पर रहम करों मेरी इज्जत खाक में मत मिलाओ। मैं बड़ी बदनसीब हूं।
    मेरे हाथ पर आंसूओं के कई गरम कतरे टपक पड़े। मूसलाधार बारिश का मुझ पर जर्रा-भर भी असर न हुआ था लेकिन इन चन्द बूंदों ने मुझे सर से पांव तक हिला दिया।
    मैं बड़े पसोपेश में पड़ गया। एक तरफ कायदे और कर्ज की आहनी दीवार थी, दूसरी तरफ एक सुकुमार युवती की विनती-भरा आग्रह। मैं जानता था अगर उसे सार्जेण्ट के सिपुर्द कर दूंगा तो सवेरा होते ही सारे बटालिन में खबर फैल जाएगी, कोर्टमार्शल होगा, कमाण्डिंग अफसर की लड़की पर भी फौज का लौह कानून कोई रियायत न कर सकेगा। उसके बेरहम हाथ उस पर भी बेदर्दी से उठेंगे। खासकर लड़ाई के जमाने में।
    और अगर इसे छोड़ दूं तो इतनी ही बेदर्दी से कानूने मेरे साथ पेश आयेगा। जिन्दगी खाक में मिल जायेगी। कौन जाने कल जिन्दा भी रहूं या नहीं। कम से कम तनज्जुली तो होगी ही। भेद छिपा भी रहे तो क्या मेरी अन्तरात्मा मुझे सदा न धिक्कारेगी? क्या मैं फिर किसी के सामने इसी दिलेर ढंग से ताक सकूंगा? क्या मेरे दिल में हमेशा एक चोर-सा न समाया रहेगा?
    लुईसा बोल उठी—सन्ती!
विनती का एक शब्द भी उसके मुंह से न निकला। वह अब निराशा की उस सीमा पर पहुंच चुकी थी जब आदमी की वाक्शक्ति अकेले शब्दों तक सीमित हो जाती है। मैंने सहानुभूति के स्वर मे कहा—बड़ी मुश्किल मामला है।
    ‘सन्तरी, मेरी इज्जत बचा लो। मेरे सामर्थ्य में जो कुछ है वह तुम्हारे लिए करने को तैयार हूं।’
    मैंने स्वाभिमानपूर्वक कहा—मिस लुईसा, मुझे लालच न दीजिए, मैं लालची नहीं हूं। मैं सिर्पु इसलिए मजबूर हूं कि फौजी कानून को तोड़ना एक सिपाही के लिए दुनिया में सबसे बड़ा जुर्म है।
    ‘क्या एक लड़की के सम्मान की रक्षा करना नैतिक कानून नहीं है? क्या फौजी कानून नैतिक कानून से भी बड़ा है?’ लुईसाने जरा जोश में भरकर कहा।
    इस सवाल का मेरे पास क्या जवाब था। मुझसे कोई जवाब न बन पड़ा। फौजी कानून अस्थाई, परिवर्तनशील होता है, परिवेश के अधीन होता है। नैतिक कानून अटल और सनातन होता है, परिवेश से ऊपर। मैंने कायल होकर कहा—जाओ मिस लुईसा, तुम अब आजाद हो, तुमने मुझे लाजवाब कर दिया। मैं फौजी कानून तोड़कर इस नैतिक कर्त्तव्य को पूरा करूंगा। मगर तुमसे केवल वही प्रार्थना है कि आगे फिर कभी किसी सिपही को नैतिक कर्त्तव्य का उपदेश न देना क्योंकि फौजी कानून फौजी कानून है। फौज किसी नैतिक, आत्मिक या ईश्वरीय कानून की परवाह नहीं करता।
    लुईसा ने फिर मेरा हाथ पकड़ लिया और एहसान में डूबे हुए लहजे में बोली—सन्तरी, भगवान् तुम्हें इसका फल दे।
    मगर फौरन उसे संदेह हुआ कि शायद यह सिपाही आइन्दा किसी मौके पर यह भेद न खोल दे इसलिए अपने और भी इत्मीनान के खयाल से उसने कहा—मेरी आबरू अब तुम्हारे हाथ है।
    मैंने विश्वास दिलाने वाले ढंग से कहा—मेरी ओर से आप बिल्कुल इत्मीनान रखिए।
    ‘कभी किसी से नहीं कहोगे न?’
    ‘कभी नहीं।’
    ‘कभी नहीं?’
    ‘हां, जीते जी कभी नहीं।’
    ‘अब मुझे इत्मीनान हो गया, सन्तरी। लुईसा तुम्हारी इस नेकी और एहसान को मौत की गोद में जाते वक्त भी न भूलेगी। तुम जहां रहोगे तुम्हारी यह बहन तुम्हरे लिए भगवान से प्रार्थना करती रहेगी। जिस वक्त तुम्हें कभी जरुरत हो, मेरी याद करना। लुईसा दूनिया के उस पर्द पर होगी तब भी तुम्हारी खिदमत के लिए हाजिर होगी। वह आज से तुम्हें अपना भाई समझती है। सिपाही की जिन्गी में ऐसे मौके आते हैं, जब उसे एक खिदमत करने वाली बहन की जरुरत होती है। भगवान न करे तुम्हारी जिन्दगी में ऐसा मौका आयें लेकिन अगर आयें तो लुईसा अना फर्ज अदा करने में कभी पीछे न रहेगी। क्या मैं अपने नेकमिजाज भाई का नाम पूछ सकती हूं?’
    बिजली एक बार चमक उठी। मैंने देखा लुईसा की आंखों में आंसू भरे हुए हैं। बोला-लुईसाख् इन हौसला बढ़ाने वाली बातों के लिए मैं तुम्हारा ह्रदय से कृतज्ञ हूं। लेकिन मैं जो कुछ कर रहर हूं, वह नैतिकता औरहमदर्दी के नाते कर रहा हूं। किसी इनाम की मुझे इच्छा नहीं है। मेरा नाम पूछकर क्या करेगी? 
    लुईसा ने शिकायत के स्वर में कहा-क्या बहन के लिए भाई का नाम पूछना भी फौजी कानून के खिलाफ है? 
    इन शब्द में कुछ ऐसी सच्चाई, कुछ ऐस प्रेम, कुछ ऐसा अपनापन भरा हुआ था, कि मेरी आंखों मे बरबस ऑंसू भर आये।
    बोला—नहीं लुईसा, मैं तो सिर्फ यही चाहता हूं कि इस भाई जैसे सलूक में स्वार्थ की छाया भी न रहने पाये। मेरा नाम श्रीनाथ सिंह है। 
    लुईसा ने कृतज्ञता व्यक्त करने के तौर पर मेरा हाथ धीरे से दबाया और थैक्स कहकर चली गई। अंधेरे के कारण बिल्कुल नजर न आया कि वह कहां गई और न पूछना ही उचित था। मैं वहीं खड़ा-खड़ा इस अचानक मुलाकात के पहलुओं को सोचता रहा। कमाण्डिंग अफसर की बेटी क्या एक मामूली सिपाही को और वह भी जो काल आदमी हो, कुत्ते से बदत्तर नहीं समझती? मगर वही औरत आज मेरे साथ भाई का रिश्ता कायम करके फूली नहीं समाती थी।

----------


## Rajeev

२
इसके बाद कई साल बीत गये। दुनिया में कितनी ही क्रान्तियां हो गई। रुस की जारशाही मिट गई, जर्मन को कैसर दुनिया के स्टेज से हमेशा के लिए बिदा हो गया, प्रातंत्र की एक शताब्दी में जितना उन्नती हुई थी, उतनी इन थोड़े-से सालों में हो गई। मेरे जीवन में भी कितने ही परिर्वतन हुए। एक टांग युद्ध के देवता की भेंट हो गई, मामूली से लेफ्टिनेंट हो गया।
    एक दिन फिर ऐसी चमक और गरज की रात थी। मैं क्वार्टर मैं बैठ हुआ कप्तान नाक्स और लेफ्टिनेंट डाक्टर चन्द्रसिंह से इसी घटना की चर्चा कर रहा था जो दस-बारह साल पहले हुई थी, सिर्फ लुईसा का नाम छिपा रखा था। कप्तान नाक्स को इस चर्चा में असाधरण आनन्द आ रहा था। वह बार-बार एक-एक बात पूछता और घटना क्रम मिलाने के लिए दुबारा पूछता था। जब मैंने आखिर में कहा कि उस दिन भी ऐसा ही अंधेरी रात थी, ऐसी ही मूसलाधार बारिश हो रही थी और यही वक्त था तो नाक्स अपनी जगह स उठकर खड़ा हो गया और बहुत उद्विग्न होकर बोला-क्या उस औरत का नाम लुईसा तो नहीं था?
    मैंन आश्चर्य से कहा, ‘आपको उसका नाम कैसे मालूम हुआ? मैंने तो नहीं बतलाया’, पर नाक्स की आंखों में आंसू भर आये। सिसकियां लेकर बोले—यह सब आपको अभी मालूम हो जाएगा। पहले यह बतलाइए कि आपका नाम श्रीनाथ सिंह हैं या चौधरी। 
    मैंने कहा-मेरा नाम श्रीनाथ सिंह है। अब लोग मुझे सिर्फ चौधरी कहते है। लेकिन उस वक्त चौधरी का नाम से मुझे कोई न जानता था। लोग श्रीनाथ कहते थे।
    कप्तान नाक्स अपनी कुर्सी खींचकर मेर पास आ गये और बोले-तब तो आप मेरे पुराने दोस्त निकाल। मुझे अब तब नाम के बदल जाने से धोखा हो रहा था, वर्ना आपका नाम तो मुझे खूब याद है। हां, ऐसा याद है कि शायद मरते दम तक भी न भूलूं क्योंकि य उसकी आखिर वसीयत है। 
    यह कतहे-कहते नाक्स खामोश हो गये और आंखें बन्द करके सर मेज पर रख लिया। मेरा आश्चर्य हर क्षण बढ़ता ज रहा था और लेफ्टिनझ्ट डा. चन्द्रसिंह भी सवाल-भरी नजरों से एक बार मेरी तरफ और दूसरी बार कप्तान नाक्स के चेहरे की तरफ देख रहे थे।
    दो मिनट तक खामोश रहने के बाद कप्तान नाक्स ने सर उठाया और एक लम्बी सांस लेकर बोले-क्यों लेफ्टिनेंट चौधरी, तुम्हें याद है एक बार एक अंग्रेज सिपाही ने तुम्हें बुरी गाली दी थी?
    मैंने कहा-हां,खूब याद है। वह कारपोरल था मन उसका शिकायत कर दी थी और उसका कोर्टमर्शल हुआ था। व कारपोल के पद से गिर कर मामूली सिपाही बना दिया गया था। हां, उसका नाम भी याद आ गया क्रिप या क्रुप...
कप्तान नाक्स ने बात काटते हुए कहा—किरपिन। उसकी और मेरी सूरत में आपको कुछ मेल दिखाई पड़ता है? मैं ही वह किरपिन हूं। मेरा नाम सी, नाक्स है, किरपिन नाक्स। जिस तरह उन दिनों आपको लोग श्रीनाथ कहते थे उसी तहर मुझे भी किरपिन कहा करते थे। 
    अब जो मैंने गौर नाक्स की तरफ देखा तो पहचाना गया। बेशक वह किरपिन ही था। मैं आश्चर्य से उसकी ओर ताकने लगा। लुईसा से उसका क्या सम्बन्ध हो सकता है, यह मेरी समझ में उस वक्त भी न आया। 
    कप्तान नाक्स बोले—आज मुझे सारी कहानी कहनी पड़ेगी। लेफ्टिनेण्ट चौधरी, तुम्हारी वजह से जब मै कारपोल से मामूली सिपाही बनाया गया और जिल्लद भी कुछ कम न हुई तो मेरे दिल में ईर्ष्या और प्रतिशोध की लपटे-सी उठने लगीं। मैं हमेशा इसी फिग्र में रहता था कि किस तरह तुम्हें जलील करुं किस तरह अपनी जिल्लत का बदला लूं। मैं तुम्हारी एक-एक हरकत को एक-एक बात को ऐब ढूंढने वाली नजरों से देखा करता था। इन दस-बारह सालों में तुम्हारी सूरत बहुत कुछ बदल गई और मेरी निगाहों में भी कुछ फर्क आ गया है जिसके कारण मैं तुम्हें पहचान न सका लेकिन उस वक्त तुम्हारी सूरत हमेशा मेरी ओखों के सामने रहती थी। उस वक्त मेरी जिन्दगी की सबसे बड़ी तमन्ना यही थी कि किसी तरह तुम्हें भी नीचे गिराऊं। अगर मुझे मौका मिलता तो शायद मैं तुम्हारी जान लेने से भी बाज न आता। 
    कप्तान नाक्स फिर खामोश हो गये। मैं और डाक्टर चन्द्रसिंह टकटकी लगाये कप्तान नाक्स की तरफ देख रहे थे। 
    नाक्स ने फिर अपनी दास्तान शुरु की—उस दिन, रात को जब लुईसा तुमसे बातें कर रही थी, मैं अपने कमरे मैं बैठा हुआ तुम्हें दूर से देख रहा था। मुझे उस वक्त मालूम था कि वह लुईसा है। मैं सिर्फ यह देख रहा था कि तुम पहरा देते वक्त किसी औरत का हाथ पकड़े उससे बातें कर रहे हो। उस वक्त मुझे जितनी पाजीपन से भरी हुई खुशी हुई व बयान नहीं कर सकता। मैंने सोचा, अब इसे जलील करुंगा। बहुत दिनों के बाद बच्चा फंसे हैं। अब किसी तरह न छोडूंगा। यह फैसला करके मैं कमरे से निकाला और पानी में भीगता हुआ तुम्हारी तरफ चला। लेकिन जब तक मैं तुम्हारे पास पहुंचूं लुईसा चली गई थी। मजबूर होकर मैं अपने कमरे लौट आया। लेकिन फिर भी निराश न था, मैं जानता था कि तुम झूठ न बोलोगे और जब मैं कमाण्डिंग अफसर से तुम्हारी शिकायत करुंगा तो तुम अपना कसूर मान लोगो। मेरे दिल की आग बुझाने के लिए इतना इम्मीनान काफी था। मेरी आरजू पूरी होने में अब कोई संदेह न था। 
    मैंने मुस्कराकर कहा-लेकिन आपने मेरी शिकायत तो नहीं की? क्या बाद को रहम आ गया?
    नाक्सा ने जवाब दिया-जी, रहम किस मरदूद को आता था। शिकायत न करने का दूसरा ही कारण था, सबेरा होते ही मैंने सबसे पहला काम यही किया कि सीधे कामण्डिंग अफसर के पास पहुंचा। तुम्हें याद होगा मैं उनके बड़े बेटे राजर्स को घुड़सवारी सिखाया करता था इसलिए वहां जाने में किसी किस्म की झिझक या रुकावट न हुई। जब मैं पहुंचा ता राजर्स ने कहा—आज इतनी जल्दी क्यों किरपिन? अभी तो वक्त नहीं हुआ? आज बहुत खुश नजर आ रहे हो? 
    मैंने कुर्सी पर बैठते हुए कहा—हां-हां, मालूम है। मगर तुमने उसे गाली दी थी। मैंने किसी कदर झेंपते हुए कहा—मैंने गाली नहीं दी थी सिर्फ ब्लडी कहा था। सिपाहियों में इस तरह की बदजबानी एक आम बात है मगर एक राजपूत ने मेरी शिकायत कर दी थी। आज मैंने उसे एक संगीन जुर्म में पकड़ लिया हैं। खुदा ने चाहा तो कल उसका भी कोर्ट-मार्शल होगा। मैंने आज रात को उसे एक औरत से बातें करते देखा है। बिलकुल उस वक्त जब वह ड्यूटी पर था। वह इस बात से इन्कार नहीं कर सकता। इतना कमीना नहीं है।
    लुईसा के चेहरे का रंग का कुछ हो गया। अजीब पागलपन से मेरी तरफ देखकर बोली—तुमने और क्या देखा?
    मैंने कहा—जितना मैंने देखा है उतना उस राजपूत को जलील करने के लिए काफी है। जरुर उसकी किसी से आशानाई है और वह औरत हिन्दोस्तानी नहीं, कोई योरोपियन लेडी है। मैं कसम खा सकता हूं, दोनों एक-दूसरे का हाथ पकड़े किलकुल उसी तरह बातें कर रहे थे, जैसे प्रेमी-प्रेमिका किया करते हैं। 
    लुईसा के चेहरे पर हवाईयां उड़ने लगीं। चौधरी मैं कितना कमीना हूं, इसका आन्दाजा तुम खुद कर सकते हो। मैं चाहता हूं, तुम मुझे कमीना कहो। मुझे धिक्कारो। मैं दरिन्दे=वहशी से भी ज्यादा बेरहम हूं, काले सांप से भी ज्यादा जहरीला हूं। वह खड़ी दीवार की तरफ ताक रही थी कि इसी बीच राजर्स का कोई दोस्त आ गया। वह उसके साथ चला गया। लुईसा मेरे साथ अकेली रह गई तो उसने मेरी ओर प्रार्थना-भरी आंखों से देखकर कहा—किरपिन, तुम उस राजपूत सिपाही की शिकायत मत करना। 
    मैंने ताज्जबु से पूछा—क्यों?
    लुईसा ने सर झुकाकर कह—इसलिए कि जिस औरत को तुमने उसके साथ बातें करते देखा वह मैं ही था। 
    मैंने और भी चकित होकर कहा-तो क्या तुम उसे...
    लुईसा ने बात काटकर कहा-चुप, वह मेरा भाई है। बात यह है कि मैं कल रात को एक जगह जा रही थी: तुमसे छिपाऊंगी नहीं, किरपिन जिसको मैं दिलोजान से ज्यादा चाहती हूं, उससे रात को मिलने का वादा था, वह मेरा इन्ताजार में पहाड़ के दामन में खड़ा था। अगर मैं न जाती तो उसकी कितनी दिलशिकनी होती मैं ज्योंही मैगजीन के पास पहुंची उस राजपूत सिपाही ने मुझे टोंक दिया। वह मुझे फौजी कायदे के मुताबिक सार्जेण्ट के पास ले जाना चाहता था लेकिन मेरे बहुत अनुनय-विनय करने पर मेरी लाज रखने के लिए फौजी कानून तोड़ने को तैयार हो गया। सोचो, उसने आनन सिर कितनी बड़ी जिम्मेदारी ली। मैंने उसे अपना भाई कहक पुकार है और उसने भी मुझे बहन कहा है। सोचो अगर तुम उसकी शिकायत करोगे तो उसकी क्या हालत होगी वह नाम न बतलायेगा, इसका मुझे पूरा विश्वास है। अगर उसके गले पर तलवार भी रख दी जाएगी, तो भी वह मेरा नाम न बतायेगा, मैं नहीं चाहती कि एक नेक काम करने का उसे यह इनाम मिले। तुम उसकी शिकायत हरगिज मत करना। तुमसे यही मेरी प्रार्थना है।

----------


## Rajeev

३
मैंन निर्दय कठोरता से कहा—उसने मेरी शिकायत करके मुझे जलील किया है। ऐसा अच्छा मौका पाकर मैं उसे छोड़ना नहीं चाहता। जब तुम को यकीन है कि वह तुम्हारा नाम नहीं बतायेगा तो फिर उसे जहन्नुम में जाने दो।
    लुईसा ने मेरी तरफ घृणापूर्वक देखकर कह-चुप रहो किरपिन, ऐसी बातें मुझसे न करो। मैं इसे कभी गवारा न करुंगी कि मेरी इज्जत-आबरु के लिए उसे जिल्लत और बदनामी का निशान बनना पड़े। अगर तुम मेरी न मानोगे तो मैं सच कहती हूं, मैं खुदकुशी कर लूंगी।
    उस वक्त तो मैं सिर्फ प्रतिशोध का प्यासा था। अब मेरे ऊपर वासना का भूत सवार हुआ। मैं बहुत दिनों से दिल में लुईसा की पूजा किया करता था लेकिन अपनी बात कहने का साहस न कर सकता था। अब उसको बस में लाने का मुझे मौका मिला। मैने सोचा अगर यह उस राजपूत सिपाही के लिए जान देने को तैयार है तो निश्चय ही मेरी बात पर नाराज नहीं हो सकती। मैंने उसी निर्दय स्वार्थपरता के साथ कहा-मुझे सख्त अफसोस है मगर अपने शिकार को छोड़ नहीं सकता।
    लुईसा ने मेरी तरफ बेकस निगाहों से देखकर कहा—यह तुम्हारा आखिरी फैसला है?
    मैंने निर्दय निर्लज्जता से कहा—नही लुईसा, यह आखिरी फैसला नहीं है। तुम चाहो तो उसे तोड़ सकती हो, यह बिलकुल तुम्हारे इमकान में है। मैं तुमसे कितना मुहब्बत करता हूं, यह आज ति शायद तुम्हें मालूम न हो। मगर इन तीन सालों में तुम एक पल के लिए भी मेरे दिल से दूर नहीं हुई। अगर तुम मेरी तरफ से अपने दिल को नर्म कर लो, मेरी मोहब्बत को कद्र करो तो मै सब कुछ करने को तैयार हूं। मैं आज एक मामूली सिपाही हूं, और मेरे मुंह से मुहब्बत का निमन्त्रण पाकर शायद तुम दिल में हंसती होगी, लेकिन एक दिन मैं भी कप्तान हो जाऊंगा और तब शायद हमारे बीच इतनी बड़ी खाई न रहेगी।
    लुईसा ने रोकर कहा-किरपिन, तुम बड़े बेरहम हो, मैं तुमको इतना जालिम न समझती थी। खुदा ने क्यों तुम्हें इतना संगदिल बनाया, क्या तुम्हें ए बेकस औरत पर जरा भी रहम नहीं आता
    मैं उसकी बेचारगी पर दिल में खुश होकर बोला-जो खुद संगदिल हो उसे दूसरों की संगदिली की शिकयत करने का क्या हक है?
    लुईसा ने गम्भीर स्वर में कहा-मैं बेरहम नहीं हूं किरपिन, खुदा के लिए इन्साफ करो। मेरा दिल दूसरे का हो चुका, मैं उसके बगैर जिन्दा नहीं रह सकती और शायद वह भी मेर बगैर जिन्दा न रहे। मैं अपनी बाता रखने के लिए, अपने ऊपर नेकी करने वाले एक आदमी की आबरु बचाने के लिए अपने ऊपर जर्बदस्त करके अगर तुमसे शादी कर भी लूं तो नतीजा क्या होगा? जोर-जबर्दस्ती से मुहब्बत नहीं पैदा होती। मैं कभी तुमसे मुहब्बत न करुंगी...
    दोस्तों, आनी बेशर्मी और बेहायई का पर्दाफाश करते हुए मेरे दिल को दिल को बड़ी सख्त तकलीफ हो रही है। मुझे उस वक्त वासना ने इतना अन्धा बना दिया था कि मेरे कानों पर जूं तक न रेंगी। बोला—ऐसा मत ख्याल करो लुईसा। मुहब्ब्त अपना अपना असर जरुर पैदा करती है। तुम इस वक्त मुझे न चाहो लेकिन बहुत दिन न गुजरने पाएंगे कि मेरी मुहब्बत रंग लाएगी, तुम मुझे स्वार्थी और कमीना समझ रही हो, समझो, प्रेम स्वार्थी होता है ही है, शायद वह कमीना भी होता है। लेकिन मुझे विश्वास है कि यह नफरत और बेरुखी बहुत दिनों तक न रहेगी। मैं अपने जानी दुश्मन को छोड़ने के लिए ज्यादा से ज्यादा कीमत लूंगा, जो मिल सके।
    लुईसा पंद्रह मिनट तक भीषण मानसिक यातना की हालत में खड़ी रही। जब उसकी याद आती है तो जी चाहता है गले में छुरी मार लूं। आखिर उसने आंसूभरी निगाहों से मेरी तरफ देखकर कहा—अच्छी बात है किरपिन, अगर तुम्हारी यह इच्छा है तो यही सही। तुम वक्त जाओं, मुझे खूब जी भरकर रो लेने दो।
    यह कहते-कहते कप्तान नाक्स फूट-फूटकर रोने लगे। मैंने कहा—अगर आपको यह दर्द—भरी दास्तान कहने में दु:ख हो रहा है तो जाने दीजिए।
    कप्तान नाक्स ने गला साफ करके कहा-नहीं भाई, वह किस्सा के पास जाता, और उसके दिल से अपने प्रतिद्वन्द्वी के खयाल को मिटाने की कोशिश करता। वह मुझे देखते ही कमरे से बाहर निकल आती, खुश हो-होकर बातें करती। यहां तक कि मैं समझने लगा कि उसे मुझसे प्यार हो गया है। इसी बीच योरोपियन लड़ाई छिड़ गई। हम और तुम दोनों लड़ाई पर चले गए तुम फ्रंस गये, मैं कमाण्डिंग अफसर के साथ मिस्र गया। लुईसा अपने चचा के साथ यहीं रह गई। राजर्स भी उसके के साथ रह गया। तीन साल तक मैं लाम पर रहा। लुईसा के पास से बराबर खत आते रहे। मैं तरक्कती पाकर लेफ्टिनेण्ट हो गया और कमाण्डिंग अफसर कुछ दिन और जिन्दा रहते तो जरुर कप्तान हो जाता। मगर मेरी बदनसीबी से वह एक लड़ाई में मारे गये। आप लोगों को उस लड़ाई का हाल मालूम ही है। उनके मरने के एक महीने बाद मैं छुट्टी लेकर घर लौटा। लुईसा अब भी अपने चचा के साथ ही थी। मगर अफसोस, अब न वह हुस्न थी न वह जिन्दादिली, घुलकर कांटा हो गई थी, उस वक्त मुझे उसकी हालत देखकर बहुत रंज हुआ। मुझे अब मालूम हो गया कि उसकी मुहब्बत कितनी सच्ची और कितनी गहरी थी। मुझेसे शादी का वादा करके भी वह अपनी भावनाओं पर विजय न पा सकी थी। शायद इसी गम में कुढ़-कुढ़कर उसकी यह हालत हो गई थी। एक दिन मैंने उससे कहा—लुईसा, मुझे ऐसा खयाल होता है कि शायद तुम अपने पुराने प्रेमी को भूल नहीं सकीं। अगर मेरा यह खयाल ठीक है तो मैं उस वादे से तुमको मुक्त करता हूं, तुम शौक से उसके साघ्थ शादी कर लो। मेरे लिए यही इत्मीनान काफी होगा कि मैं दिन रहते घर आ गया। मेरी तरफ से अगर कोई मलाल हो तो उसे निकाल डालो।
    लुईसा की बड़ी-बड़ी आंखों से आंसू की बूंदें टपकने लगीं। बोली—वह अब इस दुनिया में नहीं है किरपिन, आज छ: महीने हुए वह फ्रांस में मारे गये। मैं ही उसकी मौत का कारण हुई—यही गम है। फौज से उनका कोई संबंध न था। अगर वह मेरी ओर से निराश न हो जाते तो कभी फौज में भर्ती होते। मरने ही के लिए वह फौज में गए। मगर तुम अब आ गए, मैं बहुत जल्द अच्छी हो जाऊंगी। अब मुझमें तुम्हारी बीवी बनने की काबलियत ज्यादा हो गई। तुम्हारे पहलू में अब कोई कांटा नहीं रहा और न मेरे दिल में कोई गम।
    इन शब्दों में व्यंग भरा हुआ था, जिसका आशय यह था कि मैंने लुईसा के प्रेमी कीह जान जी। इसकी सच्चाई से कौन इन्कार कर सकता है। इसके प्रायश्चित की अगर कोई सूरत थी ताक यहीं कि लुईसा की इतनी खातिरदरी, इतनी दिलजोई करुं, उस पर इस तरह न्यैछावर हो जाऊं कि उसके दिल से यह दुख निकल जाय।
    इसके एक महीने बाद शादी का दिन तय हो गया। हमारी शादी भी हो गई। हम दोनों घर आए। दोस्तों की दावत हुई। शराब के दौर चले। मैं अपनी खुशनसीबी पर फूला नहीं समाता था और मैं ही क्यों मेरे इष्टमित्र सब मेरी खुशकिस्मत पर मुझे बधाई दे रहे थे।
    मगर क्या मालूम था तकदीर मुझे यों सब्ज बाग दिखा रही है, क्या मालूम था कि यह वह रास्ता है, जिसके पीछे जालिम शिकारी का जाल बिछा हुआ है। मैं तो दास्तों की खातिर-तवाजों में लगा हुआ था, उधर लुईसा अन्दरकमरे में लेटी हुई इस दुनिया से रुखसत होने का सामान कर रही थी। मैं एक दोस्त की बधाई का धन्यावाद दे रहा था कि राजर्स ने आकर कहा-किरपिन, चलो लुईसा तुम्हें बुला रही है। जल्द। उसकी न जाने क्या हालत हो रही है। मेरे पैरों तले से जमीन खिसक गई। दौड़ता हुआ लुईसा के कमरे में आया।
    कप्तान नाक्स की आंखों से फिर आंसू बहने लगे, आवाज फिर भारी हो गई। जरा दम लेकर उन्होंने कहा-अन्दर जाकर देखा तो लुईसा कोच पर लेटी हुई थी। उसका शरीर ऐंठ रहा था। चेहरे पर भी उसी एंठन के लक्षण दिखाई दे रहे थे। मुझे देखकर बोली-किरपिन, मेरे पास आ जाओ। मैंने शादी करके अपना वचन पूरा कर दिया। इससे ज्यादा मैं तुम्हें कुछ और न दे सकती थी क्योंकि मैं अपनी मुहब्बत पहले ही दूसरी की भेंट कर चुकी हूं, मुझे माफ करना मैंने जहर खा लिया है और बस कुछ घड़ियों की मेहमान हूं।
मेरी आंखों के सामने अंधेरा छा गया। दिल पर एक नश्तर-सा लगा। घुटने टेककर उसके पास बैठ गया। रोता हुआ। बोला—लुईसा, यह तुमने क्या किया हाय क्या तुम मुझे दाग देकर जल्दी चली जाओगी, क्या अब कोई तदबीर नहीं है?
    फौरन दौड़कर एक डाक्टर के मकान पर गया। मगर आह जब तक उसे साथ लेकर आऊं मेरी वफा की देवी, सच्ची लुईसा हमेशा के लिए मुझसे जुदा हो गई थी। सिर्फ उसके सिरहाने एक छोटा-सा पुर्जा पड़ा हुआ था जिस पर उसने लिखा था, अगर तुम्हें मेरा भाई श्रीनाथ नजर आये तो उससे कह देना, लुईसा मरते वक्त भी उसका एहसान नहीं भूली।
    यह कहकर नाक्स ने अपनी वास्केट की जेब से एक मखमली डिबिया निकाली और उसमें से कागज का एक पुर्जा निकालकर दिखाते हुए कहा-चौधरी, यही मेरे उस अस्थायी सौभाग्य की स्मृति है जिसे आज तक मैंने जान से ज्यादा संभाल कर रखा हैं आज तुमसे परिचय हो गए होगे, मगर शुक्र है कि तुम जीते-जागते मौजूद हो। यह आमानत तुम्हारे सुपुर्द करता हूं। अब अगर तुम्हारे जी में आए तो मुझे गोली मार दो, क्योंकि उस स्वार्गिक जीव का हत्यारा मैं हूं।
    यह कहते-कहते कप्तान नाक्स फैलकर कुर्सी पर लेट गए। हम दोनों ही की आंखों से आंसू जारी थे मगर जल्दी ही हमें अपने तात्कालिक कर्तव्य की याद आ गई। नाक्सा को सान्त्वाना देने के लिए मैं कुर्सी से उठकर उनके पास गया, मगर उनका हाथ पकड़ते ही मेरे शरीर में कंपकंपी-सी आ गई। हाथ ठंडा था। ऐसा ठंडा जैसा आखिर घड़ियों में होता है। मैंने घबराकर उनके चेहरे की तरफ देखा और डाक्टर चन्द्र को पुकारा। डाक्टर साहब ने आकर ने आकर फौरन उनकी छाती पर हाथ रखा और दर्द-भरे लहजे में बोले—दिल की धड़कड़ा उठी, कड़...कड़..कड़..
---‘प्रेमचलीसा’ से

----------


## Rajeev

स्वांग

राजपूत खानदान में पैदा हो जाने ही से कोई सूरमा नहीं हो जाता और न नाम के पीछे ‘सिंह’ की दुम लगा देने ही से बहादुरी आती है। गजेन्द्र सिंह के पुरखे किस जमाने में राजपूत थे इसमें सन्देह की गुंजाइश नहीं। लेकिन इधर तीन पुश्तों से तो नाम के सिवा उनमें रापूती के कोई लक्षण न थे। गजेन्द्र सिंह के दादा वकील थे और जिरह या बहस में कभी-कभी रापूती का प्रदर्शन कर जाते थे। बाप ने कपड़े की दुकान खालकर इस प्रदर्शन की भी गुंजाइश न रखी।और गजेन्द्र सिंह ने तो लूटीया ही डूबो दी। डील-डौल में भी फर्क आता गया। भूपेन्द्र सिंह का सीना लम्बा-चौड़ा था नरेन्द्र सिंह का पेट लम्बा-चौड़ा था, लेकिन गजेन्द्र सिंह का कुछ भी लम्बा-चौड़ा न था। वह हलके-फुल्के, गोरे-चिट्टे, ऐनाकबजा, नाजुक बदन, फैशनेबुल बाबू थे। उन्हें पढ़ने-लिखने से दिलचस्पी थी।
    मगर राजपूत कैसा ही हो उसकी शादी तो राजपूत खानदान ही में होगी। गजेन्द्र सिंह की शादी जिस खानदान में हुई थी, उस खानदान में राजपूती जौहर बिलकुल फना न हुआ था। उनके ससुर पेंशन सूबेदार थे। साले शिकारी और कुश्तीबाज। शादी हुए दो साल हो गए थे, लेकिन अभी तक एक बार भी ससुराल न आ सका। इम्ताहानों से फुरसत ही न मिलती थी। लेकिन अब पढ़ाई खतम हो चुकी थी, नौकरी की तलाश थी। इसलिये अबकी होली के मौके पर ससुराल से बुलावा आया तो उसने कोई हील-हुज्जत न की। सूबेदार की बड़े-बड़े अफसरों से जान-पहचान थी, फौजी अफसरों की हुक्कम कितनी कद्र और कितनी इज्जत करते हैं, यह उसे खूब मालूम था। समझा मुमकिन है, सूबेदार साहब की सिफारिश से नायब तहसीलदारी में नामजद हो जाय। इधर श्यामदुलारी से भी साल-भर से मुलाकात नहीं हुई थी। एक निशाने से दो शिकार हो रहे थे। नया रेशमी कोट बनवाया और होली के एक दिन पहले ससुराल जा पहुंचा। अपने गराण्डील सालों के सामने बच्चा-सा मालूम होता था। 
    तीसरे पहर का वक्त था, गजेन्द्र सिंह अपने सालों से विद्यार्थी काल के कारनामें बयान कर रहा था। फूटबाल में किस तरह एक देव जैसे लम्बे-तड़ंगे गोरे को पटखनी दी, हाकी मैच मे किस तरह अकेले गोल कर लिया, कि इतने में सूबेदार साहब देव की तरह आकर खड़े हो गए और बड़े लड़के से बोले—अरे सुनों, तुम यहां बैठे क्या कर रहे हो। बाबू जी शहर से आये है, इन्हें लजे जाकर जरा जंगल की सैर करा लाओ। कुछ शिकार-विकार खिलाओ। यहा ठंठर-वेठर तो है नहीं, इनका जी घबराता होगा। वक्त भी अच्छा है, शाम तक लौट आओगे। 
    शिकार का नाम सुनते ही गजेन्द्र सिंह की नानी मर गई। बेचारे ने उम्र-भर कभी शिकार न खेला था। यह देहाती उजड़ लौंडे उसे न जाने कहां-कहां दौड़ाएंगे, कहीं किसी जानवर का सामन हा गया तो कहीं के न रहे। कौन जाने हिरन ही चोट कर बैठे। हिरन भी तो भागने की राह न पाकर कभी-कभी पलट पड़ता है। कहीं भेड़िया निकल आये तो काम ही तमाम कर दे। बोले—मेरा तो इस वक्त शिकार खेलने को जी नहीं चाहता, बहुत थक गया हूं। 
    सूबेदार साहब ने फरमाया—तुम घोड़े पर सवार हो लेना। यही तो देहात की बहार है। चुन्नू, जाकर बन्दूक ला, मैं भी चलूंग। कई दिन से बाहर नहीं निकला। मेरा राइफल भी लेते आना। 
    चुन्नू और मुन्नू खूश-खूश बन्दूक लेने दौड़े, इधर गजेन्द्र की जान सूखने लगी। पछता रहा था कि नाहक इन लौडों के साथ गप-शप करने लगा। जानता कि यह बला सिर पर आने वाली है, तो आते ही फौरन बीमार बानकर चारपाई पर पड़ रहाता। अब तो कोई हीला भी नहीं कर सकता। सबसे बड़ी मुसीबत घोड़े की सवारी। देहाती घोड़े यो ही थान पर बंधे-बंधे टर्रे हो जाते हैं और आसन का कच्चा सवार देखकर तो वह और भी शेखियां करने लगते हैं। कहीं अलफ हो गया मुझे लेकर किसी नाले की तरफ बेतहाशा भागा तो खैरियत नहीं। 
    दोनों सालों बन्दूके लेकर आ पहुंचे। घोड़ा भ खिंचकर आ गया। सूबेदार साहब शिकुरी कपड़े पहन कर तैयार हो गए। अब गजेन्द्र के लिए कोई हीला न रहा। उसने घोड़े की तरफ कनाखियों से देखा—बार-बार जमीन पर पैर पटकता था,हिनहिनाता था, उठी हुई गर्दन, लाला आंखें, कनौतियां खड़ी, बोटी-बोटी फड़क रही थी। उसकी तरफ देखते हुए डर लगता था। गजेन्द्र दिल में सहम उठा मगर बहादूरी दिखाने के लिए घोड़े के पास जाकर उसके गर्दन पर इस तरह थपकियां दीं कि जैसे पक्का शहसवार हैं, और बोला—जानवर तो जानदार है मगर मुनासिब नहीं मालूम होता कि आप लोगो तो पैदल चले और मैं घोड़े पर बैठूं। ऐसा कुछ थका नहीं। मैं भी पैदल ही चलूगां, इसका मुझे अभ्यास है।
सूबेदार ने कहा-बेटा, जंगल दूर है, थक जाओगे। बड़ा सीधा जानवर हैं, बच्चा भी सवार हो सकता है। 
    गजेन्द्र ने कहा-जी नहीं, मुझे भी यो ही चलने दीजिए। गप-शप करते हुए चलेंगे। सवारी में वह लुफ्त कहां आप बुजर्ग हैं, सवार हो जायं। 
    चारों आदमी पैदल चले। लोगों पर गजेन्द्र की इस नम्रता का बहुत अच्छा असर हुआ। सम्यता और सदाचार तो शहरवाले ही जानते हैं। तिस पर इल्म की बरक। 
    थोड़ी दूर के बाद पथरीला रास्ता मिला। एक तरफ हरा-भरा मैदान दूसरी तरफ पहाड़ का सिलसिला। दोनों ही तरफ बबूल, करील, करौंद और ढाक के जंगल थे। सूबेदार साहब अपनी-फौजी जिन्दगी के पिटे हुए किस्से कहतेग चले आते थे। गजेन्द्र तेज चलने की कोशिश कर रहा था। लेकिन बार-बार पिछड़ जाता था। और उसे दो-चार कदम दौड़कर उनके बराबर होना पड़ता था। पसीने से तर हांफता हुआ, अपनी बेवकूफ पर पछताता चला जाता था। यहां आने की जरुरत ही क्या थी, श्यामदुलारी महीने-दो-महीने में जाती ही। मुझे इस वक्त कुत्तें की तरह दौड़ते आने की क्या जरुरत थी। अभी से यह हाल है। शिकार नजर आ गया तो मालूम नहीं क्या आफत आएगी। मील-दो-मील की दौड़ तो उनपके लिए मामूली बात है मगर यहां तो कचूमर ही निकल जायगा। शायद बेहोश होकर गिर पडूं। पैर अभी से मन-मन-भर के हो रहे थे। 
    यकायक रास्ते में सेमल का एक पेड़ नजर आया। नीचे-लाल-लांल फूल बिछे हुए थे, ऊपर सारा पेड़ गुलनार हो राह था। गजेन्द्र वहीं खड़ा हो गया और उस पेड़ को मस्ताना निगाहों से देखने लगा। 
    चुन्नू ने पूछा-क्या है जीजा जी, रुक कैसे गये?
    गजेन्द्र सिंह ने मुग्ध भाव से कहा—कुछ नहीं, इस पेड़ का आर्कषक सौन्दर्य देखकर दिल बाग-बाग हुआ जा रहा है। अहा, क्या बहार है, क्या रौनक है, क्या शान है कि जैसे जंगल की देवी ने गोधीलि के आकाश को लज्जित करने के लिए केसरिया जोड़ा पहन लिया हो या ऋषियों की पवित्र आत्माएं अपनी शाश्वत यात्रा में यहा आराम कर रही हों, या प्रकृति का मधुर संगीत मूर्तिमान होकर दुनिया पर मोहिन मन्त्र डाल रहा हो आप लोग शिकार खेलने जाइए, मुझे इस अमृत से तृप्त होने दीजिए। 
    दोनों नौजवान आश्चर्य से गजेन्द्र का मुंह ताकने लगे। उनकी समझ ही में न आया कि यह महाश्य कह क्या रहे हैं। देहात के रहनेवाले जंगलों में घूमनेवाले, सेमल उनके लिए कोई अनोखी चीज न थी। उसे रोज देखते थे, कितनी ही बार उस पर चढ़े, थे उसके नीचे दौड़े थे, उसके फूलों की गेंद बनाकर खेले थे, उन पर यह मस्ती कभी न छाई थी, सौंदर्य का उपभोग करना बेचारे क्या जाने। 
    सूबेदार साहब आगे बढ़ गये थे। इन लोगों को ठहरा हुआ देखकर लौट ओये और बोले—क्यों बेटा ठहर क्यों गये?
    गजेन्द्र ने हाथ जोड़कर कहा-आप लोग मुझे माफ कीजिए, मैं शिकार खेलने न जा सकूंगा। फूलों की यह बहार देखकर मुझ पर मस्ती-सी छा गई हैं, मेरी आत्मा स्वर्ग के संगीत का मजा ले रही है। अहा, यह मेरा ही दिल जो फूल बनकर चमक रहा है। मुझ में भी वही लाली है, वहीं सौंदर्य है, वही रस है। मेरे ह्दय पर केवल अज्ञानता का पर्दा पड़ा हुआ है। किसका शिकार करें? जंगल के मासूम जानवारों का? हमीं तो जानवर हैं, हमीं तो चिड़ियां हैं, यह हमारी ही कल्पनाओं का दर्पण है जिसमें भौतिक संसार की झलक दिखाई पड़ रही है। क्या अपना ही खून करें? नहीं, आप लोग शिकार करन जांय, मुझे इस मस्ती और बहार में डूबकर इसका आन्नद उठाने दें। बल्कि मैं तो प्रार्थना करुगां कि आप भी शिकार से दूर रहें। जिन्दगी खुशियों का खजाना हैं उसका खून न कीजिए। प्रकृति के दृश्यों से अपने मानस-चक्षुओं को तृप्त कीजिए। प्रकृति के एक-एक कण में, एक-एक फूल में, एक-एक पत्ती में इसी आन्नद की किरणों चकम रही हैं। खून करके आन्नद के इस अक्षय स्रोत को अपवित्र न कीजिए। 
    इस दर्शनिक भाषण ने सभी को प्रभावित कर दिया। सूबेदार ने चुन्नू से धीमे से कहा—उम्र तो कुछ नहीं है लेकिन कितना ज्ञान भरा हुआ है। चुन्नू ने भी अपनी श्रृद्धा को व्यक्त किया—विद्या से ही आत्मा जाग जाती है, शिकार खेलना है बुरा। 
    सूबेदार साहब ने ज्ञानियों की तरह कहा—हां, बुरा तो है, चलो लौट चलें। जब हरेक चीज में उसी का प्रकाश है, तो शिकार कौन और शिकार कौन अब कभी शिकार न खेलूंगा।
    फिर वह गजेन्द्र से बोले-भइया, तुम्हारे उपदेश ने हमारी आंखें खोल दीं। कसम खाते हैं, अब कभी शिकार न खेलेगे। 
    गजेन्द्र पर मस्ती छाई हुई थी, उसी नशे की हालत में बोला-ईश्वर को लाख-लाख धन्यवाद है कि उसने आप लोगों को यह सदबुद्धि दी। मुझे खुद शिकार का कितना शौक था, बतला नहीं सकता। अनगिनत जंगली सूअर, हिरन, तुंदुए, नीलगायें, मगर मारे होंगे, एक बार चीते को मार डाला। मगर आज ज्ञान की मदिरा का वह नश हुआ कि दुनिया का कहीं अस्तित्त्व ही नहीं रहा।

----------


## Rajeev

२
होली जलाने का मुर्हूत नौ बजे रात को था। आठ ही बजे से गांव के औरत-मर्द, बूढ़े-बच्चे गाते-बजाते कबींरे उड़ाते होली की तरफ चले। सूबेदार साहब भी बाल-बच्चों को लिए मेहमान के साथ होली जलाने चले। 
    गजेन्द्र ने अभी तक किसी बड़े गांव की होली न देखी थी। उसके शहर में तो हर मुहल्ले में लकड़ी के मोटे-मोटे दो चार कुन्दे जला दिये जाते थे, जो कई-कई दिन तक जलते रहते थे। यहां की होली एक लम्बे-चौड़े मैदान में किसी पहाड़ की ऊंची चोटी की तरह आसमान से बातें कर रही थी। ज्यों ही पंडित जी ने मंत्र पढ़कर नये साल का स्वागत किया, आतिशबाजी छूटने लगी। छोटे-बड़े सभी पटाखे, छछूंदरे, हवाइयां छोड़ने लगे। गजेन्द्र के सिर पर से कई छछूंदर सनसनाती हुई निकल गईं। हरेक पटाखे पर बेचार दो-दो चार-चार कदम पीछे हट जाता था और दिल में इस उजड़ देहातियां को कोसता था। यह क्या बेहूदगी है, बारुद कहीं कपड़े में लग जाय, कोई और दुर्घटना हो जाय तो सारी शरारत निकल जाए। रोज ही तो ऐसी वारदातों होती रहती है, मगर इन गंवारों क्या खबर। यहां दादा न जो कुछ किया वही करेंगे। चाहे उसमें कुछ तुक हो या न हो 
    अचानक नजदीक से एक बमगोल के छूटने की गगनभेदी आवज हुई कि जैसे बिजली कड़की हो। गजेन्द्र सिंह चौंककर कोई दो फीट ऊंचे उछल गए। अपनी जिन्दगी में वह शायद कभी इतना न कूदे थे। दिल धक-धक करने लगा, गोया तोप के निशाने के सामने खड़े हों। फौरन दोनों कान उंगलियों से बन्द कर लिए और दस कदम और पीछे हट गए। 
    चुन्नू ने कहा—जीजाजी, आप क्या छोड़ेंगे, क्या लाऊं?
    मुन्नू बाला-हवाइयां छोड़िए जीजाजी, बहुत अच्छी है। आसमान में निकल जाती हैं। 
    चुन्नू-हवाइयां बच्चे छोड़ते हैं कि यह छोड़ेगे? आप बमगोला छोड़िए भाई साहब। 
    गजेन्द्र—भाई, मुझे इन चीजों का शौक नहीं। मुझे तो ताज्जुब हो रहा है बूढ़े भी कितनी दिलचस्पी से आतिशबाजी छुड़ा रहे हैं। 
    मुन्नू-दो-चार महाताबियां तो जरुर छोड़िए। 
    गजेन्द्र को महताबियां निरापद जान पड़ी। उनकी लाल, हरी सुनहरी चमक के साचमने उनके गोरे चेहरे और खूबसूरत बालों और रेशमी कुर्तें की मोहकता कितनी बढ़ जायगी। कोई खतरे की बात भी नहीं। मजे से हाथ में लिए खड़े हैं, गुल टप-टप नीचे गिर रहा है ओर सबकी निगाहें उनकी तरफ लगी हुई हैं उनकी दर्शनिक बुद्धि भी आत्मप्रदर्शन की लालसासे मुक्त न थी। फौरन महताबी ले ली, उदासीनता की एक अजब शान के साथ। मगर पहली ही महताबी छोड़ना शुरु की थी कि दुसरा बमगोला छूटा। आसमान कांप उठा। गजेन्द्र को ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि जैसे कान के पर्दे फट गये या सिर पर कोई हथौड़ा-गिर पड़ा। महताबी हाथ से छूटकर गिर पड़ी और छाती धड़कने लगी। अभी इस धामके से सम्हलने ने पाये थे कि दूसरा धामाक हुआ। जैसे आसमान फट पड़ा। सारे वायुमण्डल में कम्पन-सा आ गया, चिड़िया घोंसलों से निकल निकल शोर मचाती हुई भागी, जानवर रस्सियां तुड़ा-तुड़ाकर भागे और गजेन्द्र भी सिर पर पांव रखकर भागे, सरपट, और सीधे घर पर आकर दम लिया। चुन्नू और मुन्नू दोनों घबड़ा गए। सूबेदार साहब के होश उड़ गए। तीनों आदमी बगटुट दौड़े हुए गजेन्द्र के पीछे चले। दूसरों ने जो उन्हें भागते देखा तो समझे शायद कोई वारदात हो गई। सबके सब उनके पीछे हो लिए। गांव में एक प्रतिष्ठित अतिथि का आना मामूली बात न थी। सब एक-दूसरे से पूछ रहे थे—मेहमान को हो क्या गया? माजरा क्या हैं? क्यों यह लोग दौड़े जा रहे हैं। 
    एक पल में सैकड़ों आदमी सूबेदार साहब के दरवाजे पर हाल-चाल पूछने लिए जमा हो गए। गांव का दामाद कुरुप होने पर भी दर्शनीय और बदहाल होते हुए भी सबका प्रिय होता है।
    सूबेदार ने सहमी हुई आवाज में पूछा-तुम वहां से क्यों भाग आए, भइया।
गजेन्द्र को क्या मालूम था कि उसके चले आने से यह तहलका मच जाएगा। मगर उसके हाजिर दिमाग ने जवाब सोच लिया था और जवाब भी ऐसा कि गांव वालों पर उसकी अलौकिक दृष्टि की धाक जमा दे। 
    बोला—कोई खास बात न थी, दिल में कुछ ऐसा ही आया कि यहां से भाग जाना चाहिए। 
    ‘नहीं, कोई बाता जरुर थी।’  
    ‘आप पूछकर क्या करेंगे? मैं उसे जाहिर करके आपके आन्नद में विध्न ’नहीं डालना चाहता।’
    ‘जब तक बतला न दोगे बेटा, हमें तसल्ली नहीं होगी। सारा गांव घबराया हुआ है।’ 
    गजेन्द्र ने फिर सूफियों का-सा चेहरा बनाया, आंखें बन्द कर लीं, जम्हाइयां लीं और आसमान की तरफ देखकर- बोले –बात यह है कि ज्यों ही मैंने महताबी हाथ में ली, मुझे मालूम हुआ जैसे किसी ने उसे मेरे हाथ से छीनकर फेंक दिया। मैंने कभी आतिशबाजियां नहीं छोड़ी, हमेशा उनको बुरा—भला कहता रहा हूं। आज मैंने वह काम किया जो मेरी अन्तरात्मा के खिलाफ था। बस गजब ही तो हो गया। मुझे ऐसा मालूम हुआ जैसे मेरी आत्मा मुझे धिक्कार रही है। शर्म से मेरी गर्दन झुक गई और मैं इसी हालत में वहां से भागा। अब आप लोग मुझे माफ करें मैं आपको जशन में शरीक न हो सकूंगा।     
    सूबेदारा साहब ने इस तरह गर्दन हिलाई कि जैसे उनके सिवा वहां कोई इस अध्यात्मा का रहस्य नहीं समझ सकता। उनकी आंखें कह रही थीं—आती हैं तुम लोगों की समझ में यह बातें? तुम भला क्या समझोगे, हम भी कुछ-कुछ ही समझते हैं। 
    होली तो नियत समय जलाई गई थी मगर आतिशबाजीयां नदी में डाल दी गईं। शरीर लड़को ने कुछ इसलिए छिपाकर रख लीं कि गजेन्द्र चले जाएंगे तो मजे से छुड़ाएंगे। 
    श्यामदुलारी ने एकान्त में कहा—तुम तो वहां से खूब भागो
    गजेन्द्र अकड़ कर बोले-भागता क्यों, भागने की तो कोई बात न थी। 
    ‘मेरी तो जान निकल गई कि न मालूम क्या हो गया। तुम्हारे ही साथ मैं भी दौड़ी आई। टोकीर-भर आतिशबाजी पानी में फेंक दी गई।’
    ‘यह तो रुपये को आग में फूकना है।’
    ‘यह तो रुपये को आग में फूंकना हैं।’
    ‘होली में भी न छोड़े तो कब छोड़े। त्यौहार इसीलिए तो आते हैं।’
    ‘त्यौहार में गाओ-बजाओ, अच्छी-अच्छी चीजें पकाओ-खाओ, खैरात करो, या-दोस्तों से मिलों, सबसे मुहब्बत से पेश आओ, बारुद उड़ने का नाम त्यौहार नहीं है।’
    रात को बारह बज गये थे। किसी ने दरवाजे पर धक्का मारा, गजेन्द्र ने चौंककर पूछा—यह धक्का किसने मारा? 
    श्यामा ने लापरवाही से कहा-बिल्ली-बिल्ली होगी।
    कई आदमियों के फट-फट करने की आवाजें आईं, फिर किवाड़ पर धक्का पड़ा। गजेन्द्र को कंपकंपी छूट गई, लालटेन लेकर दराज से झांक तो चेहरे का रंग उड़ गया—चार-पांच आदमी कुर्ते पहने, पगड़ियां बाधे, दाढ़ियां लगाये, कंधे पर बन्दूकें रखे, किवाड़ को तोड़ डालने की जबर्दस्त कोशिश में लगे हुए थे। गजेन्द्र कान लगाकर बातें सुनने लगा—
    ‘दोनों सो गये हैं, किवाड़ तोड़ डालो, माल अलमारी में है।’
    ‘और अगर दोनों जाग गए?’
    ‘औरत क्या कर सकती हैं, मर्द का चारपाई से बांध देंगे।’
    ‘सुनते है गजेन्द्र सिंह कोई बड़ा पहलवान हैं।’
    ‘कैसा ही पहलवान हो, चार हथियारबन्द आदमियों के सामने क्या कर सकता है।’
    गजेन्द्र के कोटो तो बदन में खून नहीं शयामदुलारी से बोले-यह डाकू मालूम होते हैं। अब क्या होगा, मेरे तो हाथ-पांव कांप रहे है

----------


## Rajeev

३ 
चोर-चोर पुकारो, जाग हो जाएगी, आप भाग जाएगे। नहीं मैं चिलाती हूं। चोर का दिल आधा।’
    ‘ना-ना, कहीं ऐसा गजब न करना। इन सबों के पास बन्दूके हैं। गांव में इतना सन्नाटा क्यों हैं? घर के आदमी क्या हुए?’
    ‘भइया और मुन्नू दादा खलिहान में सोने गए हैं, काक दरवाजें पर पड़े होंगे, उनके कानों पर तोप छूटे तब भी न जागेंगे।’
    ‘इस कमरे में कोई दूसरी खिड़की भी तो नहीं है कि बाहर आवाज पहुंचे। मकान है या कैदखाने’  
    ‘मै तो चिल्लाती हूं।’
    ‘अरे नहीं भाई, क्यों जान देने पर तुली हो। मैं तो सोचता हूं, हम दोनों चुपचाप लेट जाएं और आंखें बन्द कर लें। बदमाशों को जो कुछ ले जाना हो ले जांए, जान तो बचे। देखों किवाड़ हिल रहे हैं। कहीं टूट न जाएं। हे ईश्वर, कहां जाएं, इस मुसीबत में तुम्हारा ही भरोससा है। क्या जानता था कि यह आफत आने वाली हैं, नही आता ही क्यों? बसा चुप्पी ही साध लो। अगर हिलाएं-विलाएं तो भी सांस मत लेना।’
    ‘मुझसे तो चुप्पी साधकर पड़ा न रहा जाएगा।’
    ‘जेवर उतारकर रख क्यों नहीं देती, शैतान जेवर ही तो लेंगे।’
    ‘जेवर तो न उतारुंगी चाहे कुछ ही क्यों न हो जाय।’
    ‘क्यों जान देने पर तुली हुई हो?’       
खुशी से तो जेवर न उतारुंगी, जबर्दस्त ओर बात हैं’
खामोशी, सुनो सब क्या बातें कर रहे हैं।’
बाहर से आवाज आई—किवाड़ खोल दो नहीं तो हम किवाड़ तोड़ कर अन्दर आ जाएंगे।
गजेन्द्र श्यामदुलीरी की मिन्नत की—मेरी मानो श्यामा, जेवर उतारकर रख दो, मैं वादा करता हूं बहूत जल्दी नये जेवर बनवा दूंगा।
    बाहर से आवाज आई-क्यों, आई! बस एक मिनट की मुहलत और देते हैं, अगर किवाड़ न खोले तो खैरियत नहीं।
    गजेन्द्र ने श्यामदुलारी से पूछा—खोल दूं?
‘हा, बुला लो तुम्हारे भाई-बन्द हैं? वह दरवाजे को बाहर से ढकेलते हैं, तुम अन्दर से बाहर को ठेली।’
‘और जो दरवाजा मेरे ऊपर गिर पड़े? पांच-पांच जवान हैं!’
‘वह कोने में लाठी रखी है, लेकर खड़े हो जाओ।’
‘तुम पागल हो गई हो।’
‘चुन्नी दादा होते तो पांचों का गिरते।’
‘मैं लट्टाबाज नहीं हूं।’
‘तो आओ मुंह ढांपकर लेट जाओं, मैं उन सबों से समझ लूंगी।’
‘तुम्हें तो और समझकर छोड़ देंगे, माथे मेरे जाएगी।’
‘मैं तो चिल्लाती हूं।’
‘तुम मेरी जान लेकर छोड़ोगी!
‘मुझसे तो अब सब्र नहीं होता, मैं किवाड़ खोल देती हूं।’
उसने दरवाजा खोल दिया। पांचों चोर में भड़भड़कर घुस आए। एक ने अपने साथी से कहा—मैं इस लौंडे को पकड़े हुए हूं तुम औरत के सारे गहने उतार लो।
    दूसरा बोला-इसने तो आंखों बन्द कर लीं। अरे, तुम आंखें क्यों नहीं खोलती जी?
    तीसरा-यार, औरत तो हसीन है!
     चौथा—सुनती है ओ मेहरिया, जेवर दे दे नहीं गला घोंट दूंगा।
    गजेन्द्र दिल में बिगड़ रहे थे, यह चुड़ैल जेवर क्यों नही उतार देती।
    श्यामादुलीरी ने कहा—गला घोंट दो, चाहे गोली मार दो जेवर न उतारूंगी।
    पहला—इस उठा ले चलो। यों न मानेगी, मन्दिर खाली है।
दूसरा—बस, यही मुनासिब है, क्यों रे छोकरी, हामारे साथ चलेगी?
श्यामदुलारी—तुम्  ारे मुहं में कालिख लगा दूंगी।
तीसरा—न चलेगी तो इस लौंडे को ले जाकर बेच डालेंगे।
श्यामा—एक-एक के हथकड़ी लगवा दूंगा।
चौथा—क्यों इतना बिगड़ती है महारानी, जरा हमारे साथ चली क्यो नहीं चलती। क्या हम इस लौंडें से भी गये-गुजरे है। क्या रा जाएगा, अगर हम तुझे जबर्दस्ती उठा ले जाएंगे। यों सीधी तरह नहीं मानती हो। तुम जैसी हसीन औरत पर जुल्म करने को जी नहीं चाहता।
    पांचवां—या तो सारे जेवर उतारकर दे दो या हमारे साथ चालो।
    श्यामदुलारी—काका आ आएंगे तो एक-एक की खाल उधेड़ डालेंगे।
    पहला—यह यों न मानेगी,ख् इस लौंडें को उठा ले चलो। तब आप ही पैरों पड़ेगी।
    दो आदमियों ने एक चादर से गजेन्द्र के हाथ-पांव बांधे। गजेन्द्र मुर्दे की तरह पड़े हुए थे, सांस तक न आती थी, दिल में झुंझला रहे थे—हाय कितनी बेवफा औरत है, जेवर न देगी चाहे यह सब मुझे जान से मार डालें। अच्छा, जिन्दा बचूंगा तो देखूंगा। बात तक तो पूछं नहीं।
    डाकूओं ने गजेन्द्र को उठा लिया और लेकर आंगन में जा पहुंचे तो श्यामदुलारी दरवाजे पर खड़ी होकर बोली—इन्हें छोड़ दो तो मैं तुम्हारे साथ चलने को तैयार हूं।
    पहला—पहले ही क्यों न राजी हो गई थी। चलेगी न?
    श्यामदुलारी—चलूं  ी। कहती तो हूं
    तीसरा—अच्छा तो चल। हम इसे इसे छोड़ देते है।
    दोनों चोरों पे गजेन्द्र को लाकर चारपाई पर लिटा दिया और श्यामदुलारी को लेकर चले दिए। कमरे में सन्नटा छा गया। गजेन्द्र ने डरते-डरते आंखें खोलीं, कोई नजर ल आया। उठकर दरवाजे से झांका। सहन में भी कोई न था। तीर की तरह निकलकर सदर दरवाजे पर आए लेकिन बाहर निकलने का हौसला न हुआ। चाहा कि सूबेदार साहब को जगाएं, मुंह से आवाज न निकली।
    उसी वक्त कहकहे की आवाज आई। पांच औरतें चुहल करती हुई श्यामदुलारी के कमरे में आईं। गजेन्द्र का वहां पता न था।
    एक—कहां चले गए? 
    श्यामदुलारी—बाहर चले गए होगें।           
दूसरी—बहुत शर्मिन्दा होंगे।
तीसरी—डरके मारे उनकी सांस तक बन्द हो गई थी।
गजेन्द्र ने बोलचाल सुनी तो जान में जान आई। समझे शायद घर में जाग हो गईं। लपककर कमरे के दरवाजें पर आए और बोले—जरा देखिए श्यमा कहां हैं, मेरी तो नींद ही न खुली। जल्द किसी को दौड़ाइए।
    यकायक उन्हीं औरतों के बीच में श्यामा को खड़क हंसते देखकर हैरत में आ गए।
    पांचों सहेलियों ने हंसना और तालियां पीटना शुरु कर दिया।
    एक ने कहा—वाह जीजा जी, देख ली आपकी बहादुरी।
    श्यामदुलारी—तुम सब की सब शैतानी हो।
    तीसीर—बीवी तो चारों के साथ चली गईं और आपने सांस तक न ली!
    गजेन्द्र समझ गए, बड़ा धोखा खाया। मगर जबान के शेर फौरन बिगड़ी बात बना ली, बाले—तो क्या करता, तुम्हारा स्वांग बिगाड़ देता! मैं भी इस तमाशे का मजा ले रहा था। अगर सबों को पकड़कर मूंछे उखाड़ लेता तो तुम कितन शर्मिन्दा होतीं। मैं इतना बेहरहम नहीं हूं।
    सब की गजेन्द्र का मुंह देखती रह गईं।
---वारदात से

----------


## Rajeev

सैलानी बंदर

जीवनदास नाम का एक गरीब मदारी अपने बन्दर मन्नू को नचाकर अपनी जीविका चलाया करता था। वह और उसकी स्त्री बुधिया दोनों मन्नू का बहुत प्यार करते थे। उनके कोई सन्तान न थी, मन्नू ही उनके स्नेह और प्रेम का पात्र था दोनों उसे अपने साथ खिलाते और अपने साथ सुलाते थे: उनकी दृष्टि में मन्नू से अधिक प्रिय वस्तु न थी। जीवनदास उसके लिए एक गेंद लाया था। मन्नू आंगन में गेंद खेला करता था। उसके भोजन करने को एक मिट्टी का प्याला था, ओढ़ने को कम्बल का एक टुकड़ा, सोने को एक बोरिया, और उचके के लिए छप्पर में एक रस्सी। मन्नू इन वस्तुओं पर जान देता था। जब तक उसके प्याले में कोई चीज न रख दी जाय वह भोजन न करता था। अपना टाट और कम्बल का टुकड़ा उसे शाल और गद्दे से भी प्यारा था। उसके दिन बड़े सुख से बीतते थे। वह प्रात:काल रोटियां खाकर मदारी के साथ तमाशा करने जाता था। वह नकलें करने मे इतना निपुण था कि दर्शकवृन्द तमाशा देखकर मुग्ध हो जाते थे। लकड़ी हाथ में लेकर वृद्धों की भांति चलता, आसन मारकर पूजा करता, तिलक-मुद्रा लगाता, फिर पोथी बगल में दबाकर पाठ करने चलता। ढोल बजाकर गाने की नकल इतनी मनोहर थी कि इर्शक लोट-पोट हो जाते थे। तमाशा खतम हो जाने पर वा सबको सलामा करते था, लोगों के पैर पकड़कर पैसे वसूल करता था। मन्नू का कटोर पैसों से भर जाता था। इसके उपरान्त कोई मन्नू को एक अमरुद खिला देता, काई उसके सामने मिठाई फेंक देता। लड़कों को तो उसे देखने से जी ही न मारत था। वे अपने-अपने घर से दौड़-दौड़कर रोटियां लाते और उसे खिलाते थे। मुहल्ले के लोगों के लिए भी मन्नू मनोरंजन की एक सामग्री थी। जब वह घर पर रहता तो एक न एक आदमी आकर उससे खेलता रहाता। खोंचेवाले फेरी करते हुए उसे कुछ न कुछ दे देते थे। जो बिना दिए निकल जाने की चेष्टा करता उससे भी मन्नू पैर पकड़ कर वसूल कर लिया था, क्योंकि घर पर वह खुला रहता था मन्नू को अगा चिढ़ थी तो कुत्तों से। उसके मारे उधर से कोई कुत्ता न निकलने पाता था और कोई आ जाता, तो मन्नू उसे अवश्य ही दो-चार कनेठियां और झॉँपड़ लगाता था। उसके सर्वप्रिया होने का यह एक और कारण था। दिन को कभी-कभी बुधिया धूप में लेट जाती, तो मन्नू उसके सिर की जुएं निकालता और वह उसे गाना सुनाती। वह जहां कहीं जाती थी वहीं मन्नू उसके पीछे-पीछे जाता था। माता और पुत्र में भी इससे अधिक प्रेम न हो सकता था।

----------


## Rajeev

२
एक दिन मन्नू के जी में आया कि चलकर कहीं फल खाना चाहिए। फल खाने को मिलते तो थे पर वृक्षों पर चढ़कर डालियों पर उचकने, कुछ खाने और कुछ गिराने में कुछ और ही मजा था। बन्दर विनोदशील होते ही हैं, और मन्नू में इसकी मात्रा कुछ अधिक थी भी। कभी पकड़-धकड़ और मारपीट की नौबत न आई थी। पेड़ों पर चढ़कर फल खाना उसके स्वाभाविक जान पड़ता था। यह न जानता था कि वहां प्राकृति वस्तुओं पर भी न किसी की छाप लगी हुई है, जल, वायु प्रकाश पर भी लोगों ने अधिकार जमा रक्खा है, फिर बाग-बगीचों का तो कहना ही क्या। दोपहर को जब जीवनदास तमाशा दिखाकर लौटा, तो मन्नू लंबा हुआ। वह यो भी मुहल्ले में चला जाया करता था, इसलिए किसी को संदेह न हुआ कि वह कहीं चला गया। उधर वह घूमता-घामता खपरैलौं पर उछलता-कूदता एक बगीचे में जा पहुंचा। देखा तो फलों से पेड़ लदे हुए हैं। आंवलो, कटहल, लीची, आम, पपीते वगैरह लटकते देखकर उसका चित्त प्रसन्न हो गया। मानो वे वक्षृ उसे अपनी ओर बुला रहे थे कि खाओ, जहां तक खाया जाय, यहां किसी रोक-टोक नहीं है। तुरन्त एक छलांग मारकर चहारदीवारी पर चढ़ गया। दूसरी छलांग में पेड़ों पर जा पहुंचा, कुछ आम खाये, कुछ लीचियां खाई। खुशी हो-होकर गुठलिया इधर-उधर फेंकना शुरु किया। फिर सबसे ऊंची डाल पर जा पहुंचा और डालियों को हिलाने लगा। पके आम जमीन पर बिछ गए। खड़खड़ाहट हुई तो माली दोपहर की नींद से चौंका और मन्नू को देखते ही उसे पत्थरों से मारने लगा। पर या तो पत्थर उसके पास तक पहुंचते ही न थे या वह सिर और शरीर हिलाकर पत्थरों को बचा जाता था। बीच-बीच में बांगबान को दांत निकालकर डराता भी था। कभी मुंह बनाकर उसे काटने की धमकी भी देता था। माली बुदरघुड़कियों से डरकर भागता था, और फिर पत्थर लेकर आ जाता था। यह कौतुक देखकर मुहल्ले के बालक जमा हो गए, और शोर मचाने लगे—
ओ बंदरवा लोयलाय, बाल उखाडू टोयटाय। 
ओ बंदर तेरा मुंह है लाल, पिचके-पिचके तेरे गाल। 
            मगर  गई  नानी  बंदर   की,
            टूटी     टांग  मुछन्दर   की।
मन्नू को इस शोर-गुल में बड़ा आनन्द आ रहा था। वह आधे फल खा-खाकर नीचे गिरता था और लड़के लपक-लपकक चुन लेते और तालियां बजा-बजाकर कहते थे—

                बंदर    मामू    और, 
                कहा    तुम्हारा ठौर।

माली ने जब देखा कि यह विप्लव शांत होने में नहीं आता, तो जाकर अपने स्वामी को खबर दी। वह हजरत पुलिस विभाग के कर्मचारी थे। सुनते ही जामे से बाहर हो गए। बंदर की इतनी मजाल कि मेरे बगीचे में आकर ऊधम मचावे। बंगले का किराया मैं देता हूं, कुछ बंदर नहीं देता। यहां कितने ही असहोयोगियों को लदवा दिया, अखबरवाले मेरे नाम से कांपते हैं, बंदर की क्या हस्ती है! तुरन्त बन्दूक उठाई, और बगीचे में आ पहुचें। देखों मन्नू एक पेड़ को जोर-जोर से हिला रहा था। लाल हो गए, और उसी तरफ बन्दू तानी। बन्दूक देखते ही मन्नू के होश उड़ गए। उस पर आज तक किसी ने बन्दूक नहीं तानी थी। पर उसने बन्दूक की आवाज सुनी थी, चिड़ियों को मारे जाते देखा था और न देखा होता तो भी बन्दूक से उसे स्वाभाविक भय होता। पशु बुद्धि अपने शत्रुओं से स्वत: सशंक हो जाती है। मन्नू के पांव मानों सुन्न हो गए। व उछालाकर किसी दूसरे वृक्ष पर भी न जा सका। उसी डाल पर दुबकर बैठ गया। साहब को उसकी यह कला पसन्द आई, दया आ गई। माली को भेजा, जाकर बन्दर को पकड़ ला। माली दिल में तो डरा, पर साहब के गुस्से को जानता था, चुपके से वृक्ष पर चढ़ गया और हजरत बंदर को एक रस्सी में बांध लाया। मन्नू साहब को बरामदे में एक खम्मभे से बांध दिया गया। उसकी स्वच्छन्दता का अन्त हो गया संध्या तक वहीं पड़ा हुआ करुण स्वर में कूं-कूं करता रहा। सांझ हो गई तो एक नौकर उसके सामने एक मुट्ठी चने डाल गया। अब मन्नू को अपनी स्थिति के परिवर्तन का ज्ञान हुअ। न कम्बल, न टाट, जमीन पर पड़ा बिसूर रहा था, चने उसने छुए भी नहीं। पछता रहा था कि कहां से फल खाने निकला। मदारी का प्रेम याद आया। बेचारा मुझे खोजता फिरता होगा। मदारिन प्याले में रोटी और दूध लिए मुझे मन्नू-मन्नू पुकार रही होगी। हा विपत्ति! तूने मुझे कहां लाकर छोड़ा। रात-भर वह जागता और बार-बार खम्भे के चक्कर लगाता रहा। साहब का कुत्ता टामी बार-बार डराता और भूंकता था। मन्नू को उस पर ऐसा क्रोध आता था कि पाऊं तो मारे चपतों के चौंधिया दूं, पर कुत्ता निकट न आता, दूर ही से गरजकर रह जाता था। 
    रात गुजारी, तो साहब ने आकर मन्नू को दो-तीन ठोकरे जमायीं। सुअर! रात-भर चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर नींद हराम कर दी। आंख तक न लगी! बचा, आज भी तुमने गुल मचाया, तो गोली मार दूंगा। यह कहकर वह तो चले गए, अब नटखट लड़कों की बारी आई। कुछ घर के और कुछ बाहर के लड़के जमा हो गए। कोई मन्नू को मुंह चिढ़ाता, कोई उस पर पत्थर फेंकता और कोई उसको मिठाई दिखाकर ललचाता था। कोई उसका रक्षक न था, किसी को उस पर दया न आती थी। आत्मरक्षा की जितनी क्रियाएं उसे मालूम थीं, सब करके हार गया। प्रणाम किया, पूजा-पाठ किया लेकिन इसक उपहार यही मिला कि लड़कों ने उसे और भी दिक करनर शुरु किया। आज किसी ने उसके सामने चने भी न डाले और यदि डाले भी तो वह खा न सकता। शोक ने भोजन की इच्छा न रक्खी थी। 
    संध्या समय मदारी पता लगाता हुआ साहब के घर पहुंचा। मन्नू उस देखते ही ऐसा अधीर हुआ, मानो जंजीर तोड़ डालेगा, खंभे को गिरा देगा। मदारी ने जाकर मन्नू को गले से लगा लिया और साहब से बोला—‘हुजूर, भूल-चूक तो आदमी से भी हो जाती है, यह तो पशु है! मुझे चाहे जो सजा दीजिए पर इसे छोड़ दीजिए। सरकार, यही मेरी राटियों का सहारा है। इसके बिना हम दो प्राणी भूखों मर जाएंगे। इसे हमने लड़के की तरह पाला हैं, जब से यह भागा है, मदारिन ने दाना-पानी छोड़ दिया है। इतनी दया किजिए सरकार, आपका आकबाल सदा रोशन रहे, इससे भी बड़ा ओहदा मिले, कलम चाक हो, मुद्दई बेबाक हो। आप हैं सपूत, सदा रहें मजूबत। आपके बैरी को दाबे भूत।’ मगर साहब ने दया का पाठ न पढ़ा था। घुड़ककर बोले-चुप रह पाजी, टें-टें करके दिमाग चाट गया। बचा बन्दर छोड़कर बाग का सत्यानाश कर डाला, अब खुशामद करने चले हो। जाकर देखो तो, इसने कितने फल खराब कर दिये। अगर इसे ले जाना चाहता है तो दस रुपया लाकर मेरी नजर कर नहीं तो चुपके से अपनी राह पकड़। यह तो यहीं बंधे-बंधे मर जाएगा, या कोई इतने दाम देकर ले जाएगा। 
मदारी निराश होकर चला गया। दस रुपये कहां से लाता? बुधिया से जाकर हाल कहा। बुधिया को अपनी तरस पैदा करने की शक्ति पर ज्यादा भरोसा था। बोली—‘बस, ली तुम्हारी करतूत! जाकर लाठी-सी मारी होगी। हाकिमों से बड़े दांव-पेंच की बातें की जाती हैं, तब कहीं जाकर वे पसीजते है। चलो मेरे साथ, देखों छुड़ा लती हूं कि नहीं।’ यह कहकर उसने मन्नू का सब सामान एक गठरी में बांधा और मदारी के साथ साहब के पास आई, मन्नू अब की इतने जोर से उछला कि खंभा हिल उठा, बुधिया ने कहा—‘सरकार, हम आपके द्वार पर भीख मांगने आये हैं, यह बन्दर हमको दान दे दीजिए।’
    साहब—हम दान देना पाप समझते है। 
    मदारिन—हम देस-देस घूमते हैं। आपका जस गावेंगे। 
    साहब—हमें जस की चाह या परवाह नहीं है। 
    मदारिन—भगवान् आपको इसका फल देंगे। 
    साहब—मैं नहीं जानता भगवान् कौन बला है।
    मदारिन—महाराज, क्षमा की बड़ी महिमा है। 
    साहब—हमारे यहां सबसे बड़ी महिमा दण्ड की है। 
    मदारिन—हुजूर, आप हाकिम हैं। हाकिमों का काम है, न्याय कराना। फलों के पीछे दो आदमियों की जान न लीजिए। न्याय ही से हाकिम की बड़ाई होती है। 
    साहब—हमारी बड़ाई क्षमा और न्याय से नहीं है और न न्याय करना हमारा काम है, हमारा काम है मौज करना। 
    बुधिया की एक भी युक्ति इस अहंकार-मूर्ति के सामने न चली। अन्त को निराश होकर वह बोली—हुजूर इतना हुक्म तो दे दें कि ये चीजें बंदर के पास रखा दूं। इन पर यह जान देता है। 
    साहब-मेरे यहां कूड़ा-कड़कट रखने की जगह नहीं है। आखिर बुधिया हताश होकर चली गई।

----------


## Rajeev

३
टामी ने देखा, मन्नू कुछ बालता नहीं तो, शेर हो गया, भूंकता-भूंकता मन्नू के पास चला आया। मन्नू ने लपककर उसके दोनों कान पकड़ लिए और इतने तमाचे लगाये कि उसे छठी का दूध याद आ गया। उसकी चिल्लाहट सुनकर साहब कमरे से बाहर निकल आए और मन्नू के कई ठोकरें लगाई। नौकरों को आज्ञा दी कि इस बदमाश को तीन दिन तक कुछ खाने को मत दो। 
    संयोग से उसी दिन एक सर्कस कंपनी का मैनेजर साहब से तमाशा करने की आज्ञा लेने आया। उसने मन्नू को बंधे, रोनी सूरत बनाये बैठे देखा, तो पास आकर उसे पुचकारा। मन्नू उछलकर उसकी टांगों से लिपट गया, और उसे सलाम करने लगा। मैनेजर समझ गया कि यह पालतू जानवर है। उसे अपने तमाशे के लिए बन्दर की जरुरत थी। साहब से बातचीत की, उसका उचित मूल्य दिया, और अपने साथ ले गया। किन्तु मन्नू को शीघ्र ही विदित हो गया कि यहां मैं और भी बुरा फंसा। मैनेजर ने उसे बन्दरों के रखवाले को सौंप दिया। रखवाला निष्ठुर और क्रूर प्रकृति का प्राणी था। उसके अधीन और भी कई बन्दर थे। सभी उसके हाथों कष्ट भोग रहे थे। वह उनके भोजन की सामग्री खुद खा जाता था। अन्य बंदरों ने मन्नू का सहर्ष स्वागत नहीं किया। उसके आने से उनमें बड़ा कोलाहाल मचा। अगर रखवाले ने उसे अलग न कर दिया होता तो वे सब उसे नोचकर खा जाते। मन्नू को अब नई विद्या सीखनी पड़ी। पैरगाड़ी पर चढ़ना, दौड़ते घोड़े की पीठ पर दो टांगो से खड़े हो जाना, पतली रस्सी पर चलना इत्यादि बड़ी ही कष्टप्रद साधनाएं थी। मन्नू को ये सब कौशल सीखने में बहुत मार खानी पड़ती। जरा भी चूकता तो पीठ पर डंडा पड़ जाता। उससे अधिक कष्ट की बात यह थी कि उसे दिन-भर एक कठघरे में बंद रक्खा जाता था, जिसमें कोई उसे देख न ले। मदारी के यहां तमाशा ही दिखाना पड़ता था किन्तु उस तमाशे और इस तमाशे में बड़ा अन्तर था। कहां वे मदारी की मीठी-मीठी बातें, उसका दुलारा और प्यार और कहां यह कारावास और ठंडो की मार! ये काम सीखने में उसे इसलिए और भी देर लगती थी कि वह अभी तक जीवनदास के पास भाग जाने के विचार को भूला न था। नित्य इसकी ताक में रहता कि मौका पाऊं और लिक जाऊं, लेकिन वहां जानवरों पर बड़ी कड़ी निगाह रक्खी जाती थी। बाहर की हवा तक न मिलती थी, भागने की तो बात क्या! काम लेने वाले सब थे मगर भोजन की खबर लेने वाला कोई भी न था। साहब की कैद से तो मन्नू जल्द ही छूट गया था, लेकिन इस कैद में तीन महीने बीत गये। शरीर घुल गया, नित्य चिन्ता घेरे रहती थी, पर भागने का कोई ठीक-ठिकाने न था। जी चाहे या न चाहे, उसे काम अवश्य करना पड़ता था। स्वामी को पैसों से काम था, वह जिये चाहे मरे। 
    संयोगवश एक दिन सर्कस के पंडाल में आग लग गई, सर्कस के नौकर—चाकर सब जुआरी थे। दिन-भर जुआ खेलते, शराब पीते और लड़ाई-झगड़ा करते थे। इन्हीं झंझटों में एकएक गैस की नली फट गई। हाहाकार मच गया। दर्शक वृन्द जान लेकर भागे। कंपनी के कर्माचारी अपनी चीजें निकालने लगे। पशुओं की किसी का खबर न रही। सर्कस में बड़े-बड़े भयंकर जीव-जन्तु तमायशा करते थे। दो शेर, कई चीते, एक हाथी,एक रीछ था। कुत्तों घोड़ों तथा बन्दरों की संख्या तो इससे कहीं अधिक थी। कंपनी धन कमाने के लिए अपने नौकरों की जान को कोई चीज नहीं समझती थी। ये सब क सब जीव इस समय तमाशे के लिए खोले गये थे। आग लगते ही वे चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर भागे। मन्नू भी भागा खड़ा हुआ। पीछे फिरकर भी न देखा कि पंडाल जला या बचा। 
    मन्नू कूदता-फांदता सीधे घर पहुंचा जहां, जीवनदास रहता था, लेकिन द्वारा बन्द था। खरपैल पर चढ़कर वह घर में घुस गया, मगर किसी आदमी का चिन्ह नहीं मिला। वह स्थन, जहां वह सोता था, और जिसे बुधिया गोबर से लीपकर साफ रक्खा करती थी, अब घास-पात से ढका हुआ था, वह लकड़ी जिस पर चढ़कर कूदा करता था, दीमकों ने खा ली थी। मुहल्लेवाले उसे देखते ही पहचान गए। शोर मच गया—मन्नू आया, मन्नू आया। 
    मन्नू उस दिन से राज संध्या के समय उसी घर में आ जाता, और अपने पुराने स्थान पर लेट रहता। वह दिन-भर मुहल्ले में घूमा करता था, कोई कुछ दे देता, तो खा लेता था, मगर किसी की कोई चीज नहीं छूता था। उसे अब भी आशा थी कि मेरा स्वामी यहां मुझसे अवश्य मिलेगा। रातों को उसके कराहने की करूण ध्वनि सुनाई देती थी। उसकी दीनता पर देखनेवालों की आंखों से आंसू निकल पड़े थे। 
    इस प्रकार कई महीने बीत गये। एक दिन मन्नू गली में बैठा हुआ था, इतने में लड़कों का शोर सुनाई दिया। उसने देखा, एक बुढ़िया नंगे बदन, एक चीथड़ा कमर में लपेटे सिर के बाल छिटकाए, भूतनियों की तरह चली आ रही है, और कई लड़के उसक पीछे पत्थर फेंकते पगली नानी! पगली नानी! की हांक लगाते, तालियां बजाते चले जा रहे हैं। वह रह-रहकर रुक जाती है और लड़को से कहती है—‘मैं पगली नानी नहीं हूं, मूझे पगली क्यों कहते हो? आखिर बुढ़िया जमीन पर बैठ गई, और बोली—‘बताओ, मुझे पगली क्यों कहते हो?’ उसे लड़को पर लेशमात्र भी क्रोध न आता था। वह न रोती थी, न हंसती। पत्थर लग भी जाता चुप हो जाती थी। 
    एक लड़के ने कहा-तू कपड़े क्यों नहीं पहनती? तू पागल नहीं तो और
क्या है? 
    बुढ़िया—कपड़े मे जाड़े में सर्दी से बचने के लिए पहने जाते है। आजकल तो गर्मी है। 
लड़का—तुझे शर्म नहीं आती?
बुढ़िया—शर्म किसे कहते हैं बेटा, इतने साधू-सन्यासी-नंगे रहते हैं, उनको पत्थर से क्यों नहीं मारते? 
लड़का—वे तो मर्द हैं।     
बुढ़िया—क्या शर्म औरतों ही के लिए है, मर्दों को शर्म नहीं आनी चाहिए? 
लड़का—तुझे जो कोई जो कुछ दे देता है, उसे तू खा लेती है। तू पागल नहीं तो और क्या है?
बुढ़िया—इसमें पागलपन की क्या बात है बेटा? भूख लगती है, पेट भर लेती हूं। 
लड़का—तुझे कुछ विचार नहीं है? किसी के हाथ की चीज खाते घिन नहीं आती?
बुढ़िया—घिन किसे कहते है बेटा, मैं भूल गई।
लड़का—सभी को घिन आती है, क्या बता दूं, घिन किसे कहते है। 
दूसरा लड़का—तू पैसे क्यों हाथ से फेंक देती है? कोई कपड़े देता है तो क्यों छोड़कर चल देती है? पगली नहीं तो क्या है?
बुढ़िया—पैसे, कपड़े लेकर क्या करुं बेटा? 
लड़का—और लोग क्या करते हैं? पैसे-रुपये का लालच सभी को होता है। 
बुढ़िया—लालच किसे कहते हैं बेटा, मैं भूल गई।
लड़का—इसी से तुझे पगली नानी कहते है। तुझे न लोभ है, घिन है, न विचार है, न लाज है। ऐसों ही को पागल कहते हैं।
बुढ़िया—तो यही कहो, मैं पगली हूं। 
लड़का—तुझे क्रोध क्यों नहीं आता? 
बुढ़िया—क्या जाने बेटा। मुझे तो क्रोध नहीं आता। क्या किसी को क्रोध भी आता है? मैं तो भूल गई। 
    कई लड़कों ने इस पर ‘पगली, पगली’ का शोर मचाया और बुढ़िया उसी तरह शांत भाव से आगे चली। जब वह निकट आई तो मन्नू उसे पहचान गया। यह तो मेरी बुधिया है। वह दौड़कर उसके पैरों से लिपट गया। बुढ़िया ने चौंककर मन्नू को देखा, पहचान गई। उसने उसे छाती से लगा।

----------


## Rajeev

४
मन्नू को गोद में लेते ही बुधिया का अनुभव हुआ कि मैं नग्न हूं। मारे शर्म के वह खड़ी न रह सकी। बैठकर एक लड़के से बोली—बेटा, मुझे कुछ पहनने को दोगे?
लड़का—तुझे तो लाज ही नहीं आती न?
बुढ़िया—नहीं बेटा, अब तो आ रही है। मुझे न जान क्या हो गया था। 
लड़को ने फिर ‘पगली, पगली’ का शोर मचाया। तो उसने पत्थर फेंककर लड़को को मारना शुरु किया। उनके पीछे दौड़ी। 
    एक लड़के ने पूछा—अभी तो तुझे क्रोध नहीं आता था। अब क्यों आ रहा है? 
बुढ़िया—क्या जाने क्यों, अब क्रोध आ रहा है। फिर किसी ने पगली काहा तो बन्दर से कटवा दूंगी।
एक लड़का दौड़कर एक फटा हुआ कपड़ा ले आया। बुधिया ने वह कपड़ा पहन लिया। बाल समेट लिये। उसके मुख पर जो एक अमानुष आभा थी, उसकी जगह चिन्ता का पीलापन दिखाई देने लगा। वह रो-रोकर मन्नू से कहने लगी—बेटा, तुम कहां चले गए थे। इतने दिन हो गए हमारी सुध न ली। तुम्हारी मदारी तुम्हारे ही वियोग में परलोक सिधारा, मैं भिक्षा मांगकर अपना पेट पालने लगी, घर-द्वारर तहस-नहस हो गया। तुम थे तो खाने की, पहनने की, गहने की, घर की इच्छा थी, तुम्हारे जाते सब इच्छाएं लुप्त हो गई। अकेली भूख तो सताती थी, पर संसार में और किसी की चिन्ता न थी। तुम्हारा मदारी मरा, पर आंखें में आंसम न आए। वह खाट पर पड़ा कराहता था और मेरा कलेजा ऐसा पत्थर का हो गया था कि उसकी दवा-दारु की कौन कहे, उसके पास खड़ी तक न होती थी। सोचती थी—यह मेरा कौन है। अब आज वे सब बातें और अपनी वह दशा याद आती है, तो यही कहना पड़ता है कि मैं सचमुच पगली हो गई थी, और लड़कों का मुझे पगली नानी कहकर चिढ़ाना ठीक ही था। 
    यह कहकर बुधिया मन्नू को लिये हुए शहर के बाहर एक बाग में गई, जहां वह एक पेड़ के नीचे रहती थी। वहां थोड़ी-सी पुआल हुई थी। इसके सिवा मनुष्य के बसेरे का और कोई चिन्ह न था। 
    आज से मन्नू बुधिया के पास रहने लगा। वह सबरे घर से निकल जाता और नकले करके, भीख मांगकर बुधिया के खने-भर को नाज या रोटियां ले आता था। पुत्र भी अगर होता तो वह इतने प्रेम स माता की सेवा न करता। उसकी नकलों से खुश होकर लोग उसे पैसे भी देते थे। उस पैसों से बुधिया खाने की चीजें बाजार से लाती थी। 
    लोग बुधिया के प्रति बंदर का वह प्रेम देखकर चकित हो जाते और कहते थे कि यह बंदर नहीं, कोई देवता है। 
‘माधुरी,’ फरवरी, १९२४

----------


## Rajeev

नबी का नीति-निर्वाह

हजरत मुहम्मद को इलहाम हुए थोड़े ही दिन हुए थे, दस-पांच पड़ोसियों और निकट सम्बन्धियों के सिवा अभी और कोई उनके दीन पर ईमान न लाया था। यहां तक कि उनकी लड़की जैनब और दामाद अबुलआस भी, जिनका विवाह इलहाम के पहले ही हो चुका था, अभी तक नये धर्म में दीक्षित न हुए थे। जैनब कई बार अपने मैके गई थी और अपने पिता के ज्ञानोपदेश सुने थे। वह दिल से इसलाम पर श्रद्ध रखती थी, लेकिन अबुलआस के कारण दीक्षा लेने का साहस न कर सकती थी। अबुलआस विचार-स्वातन्त्र्य का समर्थक था। वह कुशल व्यापारी था। मक्के से खजूर, मेवे आदि जिन्सें लेकर बन्दरगाहों को चलाना किया करता था। बहुत ही ईमानदार, लेन-देन का खरा, श्रमशील मनुष्य था, जिसे इहलोक से इतनी फुर्सत न थी कि परलोक की चिन्ता करे। जैनब के सामने कठिन समस्या थी, आत्मा धर्म की ओर थी, हृदय पति की ओर, न धर्म को छोड़ सकती थी, न पति को। घर के अन्य प्राणी मूर्तिपूजक थे और इस नये सम्प्रदाय के शत्रु। जैनब अपनी लगन को छुपाती रहती, यहां तक कि पति से भी अपनी व्यथा न कह सकती। वे धार्मिक सहिष्णुता के दिन न थे। बात-बात पर खून की नदियां बहती थीं। खानदान के खानदान मिट जाते थे। अरब की अलौकिक वीरता पारस्परिक कलहों में व्यक्त होती थी। राजनैतिक संगठन का नाम न था। खून का बदल खून, धनहानि का बदला खून, अपमान का बदला खून—मानव रक्त ही से सभी झगड़ों का निबटारा होता था। ऐसी अवस्था में अपने धर्मानुराग को प्रकट करना अबुलआस के शक्तिशाली परिवार को मुहम्मद और उनके गिने-गिनाये अनुयायियों से टकराना था। उधर प्रेम का बन्धन पैरों को जकड़े हुए था। नये धर्म में प्रविष्ट होना अपने प्राण-प्रिय पति से सदा के लिए बिछुड़ जाना था। कुरश जाति के लोग ऐसे मिश्रित विवाहों को परिवार के लिए कलंक समझते थे। माया और धर्म की दुविधा में पड़ी हुई जैनब कुढ़ती रहती थी।

----------


## Rajeev

२

धर्म का अनुराग एक दुर्लभ वस्तु है, किन्तु जब उसका वेग उठता है तब बड़े प्रचण्ड रूप से उठत है। दोपहर का समय था। धूप इतनी तेज थी कि उसकी ओर ताकते हुए आंखों से चिनगारियां निकलती थीं। हजरत मुहम्मद अपने मकान में चिन्तामग्न बैठै हुए थे। निराशा चारों ओर अंधकार के रूप में दिखाई देती थी। खुदैजा भी पास बैठी हुई एक फटा कुर्ता सी रही थी। धन-सम्पत्ति सब कुछ इस लगन के भेंट हो चुकी थी। विधर्मियों का दुराग्रह दिनोंदिन बढ़ता जाता था। इसलाम के अनुयायियों को भांति-भांति की यातनाएं दी जा रही थीं। स्वयं हजरत को घर से निकलना मुश्किल था। खौफ होता था कि कहीं लोग उन पर ईंट-पत्थर न फेंकने लगें। खबर आती थी कि आज अमुक मुसलमान का घर लूटा गया, आज फलां को लोगों नो आहत किया। हजरत ये खबरें सुन-सुनकर विकल हो जाते थे और बार-बार सुदा से धैर्य और क्षमा की याचना करते थे।
    हजरत ने फरमाया—मुझे ये लोग अब यहां न रहने देंगे। मैं खुद सब कुछ झेल सकता हूं पर अपने दोस्तों की तकलीफ नहीं देखी जाती।
    खुदैजा—हमारे चले जाने से तो इन बेचारों को और भी कोई शरण न रहेगी। अभी कम से कम आपके पास आकर रो तो लेते हैं। मुसीबत में रोने का सहारा कम नहीं होता।
हजरत—तो मैं अकेले थोड़े ही जाना चाहता हूं। मैं अपने सब दोस्तों को साथ लेकर जाने का इरादा रखता हूं। अभी हम लोग यहां बिखरे हुए हैं। कोई किसी की मदद को नहीं पहुंच सकता। हम बस एक ही जगह एक कुटुम्ब की तरह रहेंगे तो किसी को हमारे ऊपर हमला करने की हिम्मत न होगी। हम अपनी मिली हुई शक्ति से बालू का ढेर तो हो ही सकते हैं जिस पर चढ़ने का किसी को साहस न होगा।
    सहसा जैनब घर में दाखिल हुई। उसके साथ न कोई आदमी था न कोई आदमजाद, ऐसा मालूम होता था कि कहीं से भगी चली आ रही हैं। खुदैजा ने उसे गले लगाकर कहा—क्या हुआ जैनब, खैरियत तो है?
    जैनब ने अपने अन्तर्द्वन्द्व की कथा सुनाई और पिता से दीक्षा की प्रार्थना की। हजरत मुहम्मद आंखों में आंसू भरकर बोले—जैनब, मेरे लिए इससे ज्यादा खुशी की और कोई बात नहीं हो सकती। लेकिन डरता हूं कि तुम्हारा क्या हाल होगा।
जैनब—या हजरत, मैंने खुदा की राह में सब कुछ त्याग देने का निश्चय किया हैं दुनिया के लिए अपनी आकबत को नहीं खोना चाहती।
    हजरत—जैनब, खुदा की राह में कांटे हैं।
    जैनब—लगन को कांटों की परवाह नहीं होती।
    हजरत—ससुराल से नाता टूट जायेगा।
    जैनब—खुदा से तो नाता जुड़ जायेगा।
    हजरत—और अबुलआस?
    जैनब की आंखों में आंसू डबडबा आये। कातर स्वर से बोली—अब्बाजान, इसी बेड़ी ने इतने दिनों मुझे बांधे रक्खा था, नहीं तो मैं कब की आपकी शरण में आ चुकी होती। मैं जानती हूं, उनसे जुदा होकर जीती न रहूंगी और शायद उनको भी मेरा वियोग दुस्सह होगा, पर मुझे विश्वास है कि एक दिन जरूर आयेगा जब वे खुदा पर ईमान लायेंगे और मुझे फिर उनकी सेवा का अवसर मिलेगा।
    हजरत—बेटी, अबुलआस ईमानदार है, दयाशील है, सत्यवक्ता है, किन्तु उसका अहंकार शायद अन्त तक उसे ईश्वर से विमुख रखे है। वह तकदीर को नहीं मानता, आत्मा को नहीं मानता, स्वर्ग और नरक को नहीं मानता। कहता है, ‘सृष्टि-संचालन के लिए खुदा की जरूरत ही क्या है? हम उससे क्यों डरें? विवेक और बुद्धि की हिदायत हमारे लिए काफी है?’ ऐसा आदमी खुदा पर ईमान नहीं ला सकता। अधर्म को जीतना आसान है पर जब वह दर्शन का रूप धारण कर लेता है तो अजये हो जाता है।
    जैनब ने निश्चयात्मक भाव से कहा—हजरत, आत्म का उपकार जिसमें हो मुझे वह चाहिए। मैं किसी इन्सान को अपने और खुदा के बीच न रहने दूंगी।
    हजरत—खुदा तुझ पर दया करे बेटी। तेरी बातों ने दिल खुश कर दिया। यह कहकर उन्होंने जैनब को प्रेम से गले लगा दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

३

दूसरे दिन जैनब को जमा मसजिद में यथा विधि कलमा पढ़ाया गया।
कुरैशियों ने जब यह खबर पाई तब वे जल उठे। गजब खुदा का। इसलाम ने तो बड़े-बड़े घरों पर हाथ साफ करना शुरू किया। अगर यही हाल रहा तो धीरे-धीरे उसकी शक्ति इतनी बढ़ जायेगी कि उसका सामना करना कठिन हो जायगा। लोग अबुलआस के घर पर जमा हुए। अबूसिफियान ने, जो इस्लाम के शुत्रुओं से सबसे प्रतिष्ठित व्यक्ति थे (और जो बाद को इसलाम पर ईमान लाया), अबुलआस से कहा—तुम्हें अपनी बीवी को तलाक देना पड़ेगा।
    अबुल०—हर्गिज नहीं।
    अबूसि०—तो क्या तुम भी मुसलामन हो जाओगे?
    अबु०—हर्गिज नहीं।
    अबूसि०—जो उसे मुहम्मद ही के घर रहना पड़ेगा।
    अबु०—हर्गिज नहीं, आप मुझे आज्ञा दीजिए कि उसे अपने घर लाऊं।
    अबूसि०—हर्गिज नहीं।
    अबु०—क्या यह नहीं हो सकता कि मेरे घर में रह कर वह अपने मतानुसार खुदा की बन्दगी करें?
    अबूसि०—हर्गिज नहीं।
    अबु०—मेरी कौम मेरे साथ इतनी भी सहानुभूति न करेगी?
    अबूसि०—हर्गिज नहीं।
    अबु०—तो फिर आप लोग मुझे अपने समाज से पतित कर दीजिए। मुझे पतित होना मंजूर है, आप लोग चाहें जो सजा दें, वह सब मंजूर है। पर मैं अपनी बीवी को तलाक नहीं दे सकता। मैं किसी की धार्मिक स्वाधीनता का अपहरण नहीं करना चाहता, वह भी अपनी बीवी की।
    अबूसि०—कुरैश में क्या और लड़कियां नहीं हैं?
    अबु०—जैनब की-सी कोई नहीं।
    अबूसि०—हम ऐसी लड़कियां बता सकते हैं जो चांद को लज्जित कर दें।
    अबु०—मैं सौन्दर्य का उपासक नहीं।
    अबूसि०—ऐसी लड़कियां दे सकता हूं जो गृह-प्रबन्ध में निपुण हों, बातें ऐसी करें जो मुंह से फूल झरें, भोजन ऐसा बनाये कि बीमार को भी रुचि हो, और सीने-पिरोने में इतनी कुशल कि पुराने कपड़े को नया कर दें।
    अबु०—मैं इन गुणों में किसी का भी उपासक नहीं। मैं प्रेम और केवल प्रेम का भक्त हूं और मुझे विश्वास है, कि जैनब का-सा प्रेम मुझे सारी दुनिया में नहीं मिल सकता।
    अबूसि०—प्रेम होता तो तुम्हें छोड़कर दगा न करती।
    अबु०—मैं नहीं चाहता कि प्रेम के लिए कोई अपने आत्मस्वतान्त्रय का त्याग करे।
अबूसि०—इसका मतलब यह है कि तुम समाज के विरोधी बनकर रहना चाहते हो। अपनी आंखों की कसम, समाज अपने ऊपर यह अत्याचार न होने देगा, मैं समझाये जाता हूं, न मानोगे तो रोओगे।

----------


## Rajeev

४

अबूसिफियान और उनकी टोली के लोग तो धमकियां देकर उधर गये इधर अबुलआस ने लकड़ी सम्हाली और ससुराल जा पहुंचे। शाम हो गई थी। हजरत अपने मुरीदों के साथ मगरिब की नमाज पढ़ रहे थे। अबुलआस ने उन्हें सलाम किया और जब तक नमाज होती रही, गौर से देखते रहे। आदमियों की कतारों का एक साथ उठना-बैठना और सिजदे करना देखकर उनके दिल पर गहरा प्रभाव पड़ रहा था। वह अज्ञात भाव से संगत के साथ बैठते, झुकते और खड़े हो जाते थे। वहां का एक-एक परमाणु इस समय ईश्वरमय हो रहा था। एक क्षण के लिए अबुलआस भी उसी भक्ति-प्रवाह में आ गये।
    जब नमाज खत्म हो गई तब अबुलआस ने हजरत से कहा—मैं जैनब को विदा करने आया हूं।
    हजरत ने विस्मित होकर कहा—तुम्हें मालूम नहीं कि वह खुदा और रसूल पर ईमान ला चुकी है?
    अबु०—जी हां, मालूम है।
    हज०—इस्लाम ऐसे सम्बन्धों का निषेध करता है।
    अबु०—क्या इसका मतलब है कि जैनब ने मुझे तलाक दे दिया?
    हज०—अगर यही मतलब हो तो?
    अबु०—तो कुछ नहीं, जैनब को खुदा और रसूल की बन्दगी मुबारक हो। मैं एक बार उससे मिलकर घर चला जाऊंगा और फिर कभी आपको अपनी सूरत न दिखाऊंगा। लेकिन उस दशा में अगर कुरैश जाति आपसे लड़ने के लिए तैयार हो जाय तो इसका इलजाम मुझ पर न होगा। हां, अगर जैनब मेरे साथ जायगी तो कुरैश के क्रोध का भाजन मैं हूंगा। आप और आपके मुरीदों पर कोई आफत न आयेगी।
    हज०—तुम दबाव में आकर जैनब को खुदा की तरफ से फेरने का तो यत्न न करोगी?
अब०—मैं किसी के धर्म में निध्न डालना लज्जाजनक समझता हूं।
    हज०—तुम्हें लोग जैनब को तलाक देने पर तो मजबूर न करेंगे?
    अबु०—मैं जैनब को तलाक देने के पहले जिन्दगी को तलाक दे दूंगा।
    हजरत को अबुलआस की बातों से इत्मीनान हो यगा। आस को हरम में जैनब से मिलने का अवसर मिला। आस ने पूछा—जैनब, मैं तुम्हें साथ ले चलने आया हूं। धर्म के बदलने से कहीं तुम्हारा मन तो नहीं बदल गया?
    जैनब रोती हुई पति के पैरों पर गिर पड़ी और बोली—स्वामी, धर्म बार-बार मिलता है, हृदय केवल एक बार। मैं आपकी हूं। चाहे यहां रहूं, चाहे वहां। लेकिन समाज मुझे आपकी सेवा में रहने देगा?
    अबु०—यदि समाज न रहने देगा तो मैं समाज ही से निकल जाऊंगा। दुनिया में रहने के लिए बहुत स्थान है। रहा मैं, तुम खूब जानती हो कि किसी के धर्म में विघ्न डालना मेरे सिद्धान्त के प्रतिकूल है।
    जैनब चली तो खुदैजा ने उसे बदख्शां के लालों का एक बहुमूलय हार विदाई में दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

५

इसलाम पर विधर्मियों के अत्याचार दिन-दिन बढ़ने लगे। अवहेलना की दशा में निकलकर उसने भय के क्षेत्र में प्रेवश किया। शत्रुओं ने उसे समूल नाश करने की आयोजना करना शुरू की। दूर-दूर के कबीलों से मदद मांगी गई। इसलाम में इनती शक्ति न थी कि शस्त्रबल से शत्रुओं को दबा सके। हजरत मुहम्मद ने अन्त को मक्का छोड़कर मदीने की राह ली। उनके कितने ही भक्तों ने उनके साथ हिजरत की। मदीने में पहुंचकर मुसलमानों में एक नई शक्ति, एक नई स्फूर्ति का उदय हुआ। वे नि:शंक होकर धर्म का पालन करने लगे। अब पड़ोसियों से दबने और छिपने की जरूरत न थी। आत्मविश्वास बढ़ा। इधर भी विधर्मियों का सामना करने की तैयारियां होने लगीं।
    एक दिन अबुलआस ने आकर स्त्री से कहा—जैनब, हमारे नेताओं ने इसलाम पर जेहाद करने की घोषणा कर दी।
    जैनब ने घबराकर कहा—अब तो वे लोग यहां से चले गये फिर जेहाद की क्या जरूरत?
अबु०—मक्का से चले गये, अरब से तो नहीं चले गये, उनकी ज्यादतियां बढ़ती जा रही हैं। जिहाद के सिवा और कोई उपाय नहीं। मेरा उस जिहाद में शरीक होना बहुत जरूरी है।
    जैन०—अगर तुम्हारा दिल तुम्हें मजबूर कर रहा है तो शौक से जाओ लेकिन मुझे भी साथ लेते चलो।
    अबु०—अपने साथ?
    जैन०—हां, मैं वहां आहत मुसलमानों की सेवा-सुश्रुषा करूंगी।
    अबु०—शौक से चलो।

----------


## Rajeev

६

घोर संग्राम हुआ। दोनों दलों ने खूब दिल के अरमान निकाले। भाई भाई से, मित्र मित्र से, बाप बेटे से लड़ा। सिद्ध हो गया कि धर्म का बन्धन रक्त और वीर्य के बन्धन से सुदृढ़ है।
    दोनों दल वाले वीर थे। अंतर यह था कि मुसलमानों में नया धर्मानुराग था, मृत्यु के पश्चात् स्वर्ग की आशा थी, दिलों में आत्मविश्वास था जो नवजात सम्प्रदायों का लक्षण है। विधर्मियों में बलिदान का यह भाव लुप्त था।
    कई दिन तक लड़ाई होती रही। मुसलमानों की संख्या बहुत कम थी, पर अन्त में उनके धर्मोत्साह ने मैदान मार लिया। विधर्मियों में अधिकांश काम आये, कुछ घायल हुए और कुछ कैद कर लिये गये। अबुलआस भी इन्हीं कैदियों में थे।
    जैनब को ज्योंही यह मालूम हुआ उसने हजरत मुहम्मद की सेवा में अबुलआस का फदिया (मुक्तिधन) भेजा। यह वही बहुमूल्य हार था, जो खुदैज ने उसे दिया था। वह अपने पिता को उस धर्म-संकट में नहीं डालना चाहती थी जो मुक्तिधन के अभाव की दशा में उन पर पड़ता। हजरत ने यह हार देखा तो खुदैता की याद ताजी हो गई। मधुर स्मृतियों से चित्त चंचल हो उठा। अगर खुदैजा जीवित होती तो उसकी सिफारिश का असर उन पर इससे ज्यादा न होता जितना इस हार से हुआ, मानो स्वयं खुदैजा इस हार के रूप में आई थी। अबुलआस के प्रति हृदय कोमल हो गया। उसे सजा दी गई, यह हार ले लिया गया तो खुदैजा की आत्मा को कितना दुख होगा। उन्होंने कैदियों की फैसला करने के लिए एक पंचायत नियुक्त कर दी थी। यद्यपि पंचों में सभी हजरत के इष्ट-मित्र थे, पर इस्लाम की शिक्षा उनके दिलों में पुरानी आदतें, पुरानी चेष्टाएं न मिटा सकी थीं। उनमें अधिकांश ऐसे थे जिनको अबुलआस से पारिवारिक द्वेष था, जो उनसे किसी पुराने खून का बदला लेना चाहते थे। इसलाम ने उन में क्षमा और अहिंसा के भावों को अंकुरित न किया हो, पर साम्यवाद को उनके रोम-रोम में प्रतिष्ट कर दिया था। वे धर्म के विषय में किसी के साथ रू-रियायत न कर सकते थे, चाहे वह हजरत का निकट सम्बन्धी ही क्यों न हो। अबुलआस सिर झुकाये पंचों के सामने खड़े थे और कैदी पेश होते थे। उनके मुक्तिधन का मुलाहिजा होता था और वे छोड़ दिये जाते थे। अबुलआस को कोई पूछता ही न था, यद्यपि वह हार एक तश्तरी में पंचों के सम्मुख रक्खा हुआ था। हजरत के मन में बार-बार प्रबल इच्छा होती थी कि सहाबियों से कहें यह हार कितना बहुमूल्य है। पर धर्म का बन्धन, जिसे उन्होंने स्वयं प्रतिष्ठित किया था, मुंह से एक शब्द भी न निकलने देता था। यहां तक कि समस्त बन्दीजन मुक्त हो गये, अबुलआस अकेला सिर झुकाये खड़ा रहा—हजरत मुहम्मद के दामाद के साथ इतना लिहाज भी न किया गया कि बैठने की आज्ञा तो दे दी जाती। सहसा जैद ने अबुलआस की ओर कटाक्ष करके कहा—देखा, खुदा इसलाम की कितनी हिमायत करता है। तुम्हारे पास हमसे पंचगुनी सेना थी, पर खुदा ने तुम्हारा मुंह काला किया। देखा या अब भी आंखें नहीं खुलीं?
    अबुलआस ने विरक्त भाव से उत्तर दिया—जब आप लोग यह मानते हैं कि खुदा सबका मालिक है तब वह अपने एक बन्दे को दूसरे की गर्दन काटने में मदद न देगा। मुसलमानों ने इसलिए विजय पायी कि गलत या सही उन्हें अटल विश्वास है कि मृत्यु के बाद हम स्वर्ग में जायेंगे। खुदा को आप नाहक बदनाम करते हैं।
    जैद—तुम्हारा मुक्ति-धन काफी नहीं है।
    अबुलआस—मैं इस हार को अपनी जान से ज्यादा कीमती समझता हूं। मेरे घर में इससे बहुमूल्य और कोई वस्तु नहीं है।
    जैद—तुम्हारे घर में जैनब हैं जिन पर ऐसे सैकड़ों हार कुर्बान किये जा सकते हैं।
    अबु०—तो आपकी मंशा है कि मेरी बीवी मेरा फदिया हो। इससे तो यह कहीं बेहतर है कि मैं कत्ल कर दिया जाता। अच्छा, अगर मैं वह फदिया न दूं तो?
जैद—तो तुम्हें आजीवन यहां गुलामों की तरह रहना पड़ेगा। तुम हमारे रसूल के दामाद हो, इस रिश्ते से हम तुम्हारा लिहाज करेंगे, पर तुम गुलाम ही समझे जाओंगे।
    हजरत मुहम्मद निकट बैठे हुए ये बातें सुन रहे थे। वे जानते थे कि जैनब और आस एक-दूसरे पर जान देते हैं। उनका वियोग दोनों ही के लिए घातक होगा। दोनों घुल-घुलकर मर जायंगे। सहाबियों को एक बार पंच चुन लेने के बाद उनके फैसले में दखल देना नीति-विरुद्ध था। इससे इसलाम की मर्यादा भंग होती थी। कठिन आत्मवेदना हुई। यहां बैठे न रह सके। उठकर अन्दर चले गये। उन्हें ऐसा मालूम हो रहा था कि जैनब की गर्दन पर तलवार फेरी जा रही हैं। जैनब की दीन, करुणापूर्ण मूर्ति आंखों के सामने खड़ी मालूम होती थी। पर मर्यादा, निर्दय, निष्ठुर मर्यादा का बलिदान मांग रही थी।
    अबुलआस के सामने भी विषम समस्या थी। इधर गुलामों का अपमान था, उधर वियोग की दारुण वेदना थी।
    अन्त में उन्होंने निश्यच किया, यह वेदना सहूंगा, अपमान न सहूंगा। प्रेम को गौरव पर समर्पित कर दूंगा। बोले—मुझे आपका फैसला मंजूर है। जैनब मेरा फदिया होगी।

----------


## SUNIL1107

*राजीवजी क्या ये साहित्य इ-बुक के रूप में डाउनलोड नहीं हो सकता जिसे की बाद में कभी भी पड़ा जा सके !*

----------


## Rajeev

७
निश्चय किया गया कि जैद अबुलआस के साथ जायं और आबादी से बाहर ठहरे। आस घर जाकर तुरन्त जैनब को वहां भेज दें। आस पर इतना विश्वास था कि वे अपना वचन पूरा करेंगे।
    आस घर पहुंचे तो जैनब उनसे गले मिलने दौड़ी। आस हट गये और कातर स्वर से बोले—नहीं जैनब, मैं तुमसे गले न मिलूंगा। मैं तुम्हें अपने फदिये के रूप में दे आया। अब मेरा तुमसे कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है। यह तुम्हारा हार है, ले लो, और फौरन यहां से चलने की तैयारी करो। जैद तुम्हें लेने को आये हैं।
    जैनब पर वज्र-सा गिर पड़ा। पैर बंध गये, वहीं चित्र की भांति खड़ी रह गयी। वज्र ने रक्त को जला दिया, आंसुओं को सुखा दिया, चेतना ही न रही, रोती और बिलखती क्या। एक क्षण के बाद उसने एक बार माथा ठोका—निर्दय तकदीर के सामने सिर झुका दिया। चलने को तैयार हो गयी। घोर नैराश्य इतना दुखदायी नहीं होता जितना हम समझते हैं। उसमें एक रसहीन शान्ति होती है। जहां सुख की आशा नहीं वहां दुख का कष्ट कहाँ!
    मदीने में रसूल की बेटी की जितनी इज्जत होनी चाहिए उतनी होती थी। वह पितागृह की स्वामिनी थी। धन था, मान था, गौरव था, धर्म था, प्रेम न था। आंख में सब कुछ था, केवल पुतली न थी। पति के वियोग में रोया करती थी। जिन्दा थी, मगर जिन्दा दरागोर। तीन साल तीन युगों की भांति बीते। घण्टे, दिन और वर्ष साधारण व्यवहारों के लिए है प्रेम के यहां समय का माप कुछ और ही है।
    उधर अबुलआस द्विगुण उत्साह के साथ धनोपार्जन में लीन हुआ, महीनों घर न आता, हंसना-बोलना सब भूल गया। धन ही उसके जीवन का एक मात्र आधार था; उसके प्रणय-वंचित हृदय को किसी विस्मृतिकारक वस्तु की चाह थी। नैराश्य और चिन्ता बहुधा शराब से शान्त होती है, प्रेम उन्माद से। अबुलआस को धनोम्माद हो गया। धन के आवरण में छिपा हुआ वियोग-दुख था, माया के पर्दे में छिपा हुआ प्रेम-वैराग्य।
    जाड़ों के दिन थे। नाड़ियों में रूधिर जमा जाता था। अबुलआस मक्का से माल लादकर एक काफिले के साथ चला। रकफों का एक दल भी साथ था। कुरैशियों ने मुसलमानों के कई काफिले लूट लिये थे। अबुलआस को संशय था कि मुसलमानों के कई काफिले लूट लिये थे। अबुलआस को संशय था कि मुसलमानों का आक्रमण होगा, इसलिए उन्होंने मदीने की राह छोड़ एक दूसरा रास्ता अख्तियार किया। पर दुदैव, मुसलानों को टोह मिल ही गयी। जैद ने सत्तर चुने हुए आदमियों के साथ काफिले पर धावा कर दिया। धन के भक्त धर्म के सेवाकों से क्या बाजी ले जाते। सत्तर के सात सौ को मार भगाया। कुछ मरे, अधिकांश भागे, कुछ कैद हो गये। मुसलमानों को अतुल धन हाथ लगा। कैदी घाते में मिले। अबुलआस फिर कैद हो गया।

----------


## Rajeev

८
कैदियों के भाग्य-निर्णय के लिए नीति के अनुसार पंचायत चुनी गयी। जैनब को यह खबर मिली तो आशाएं जाग उठीं; आशा मरती नहीं केवल सो जाती है। पिंजरे में बन्द पक्षी की भांति तड़फड़ाने लगी, पर क्या करे, किससे कहे, अबकी तो फदिये का भी कोई ठिकाना न था। या खुदा क्या होगा?
पंचों ने अबकी हजरत मुहम्मद ही को अपना प्रधान बनाया। हजरत ने इनकार किया, पर अन्त में उनके आग्रह से विवश हो गये।
    अबुलआस सिर झुकाये बैठे हुए थे। हजरत ने एक बार उन पर करुणा-सूचक दृष्टि डाली, फिर सिर झुका लिया।
    पंचायत शुरू हुई। अन्य कैदियों के घरों से मुक्तिधन आ गया था। वे मुक्त किये गये। अबुलआस के घर से मुक्तिधन न आया था। हजरत ने हुक्म दिया—इनका सारा माल और असबाब जब्त कर लिया जाय और ये उस वक्त तक बन्दी रहें जब तक इन्हें कोई छुड़ाने न आये। उनके अंतिम शब्द ये थे: अबुलआस, इसलाम की रणनीति के अनुसार तुम गुलाम हो। तुम्हें बाजार में बेचकर रुपया मुसलमानों में तकसीम होना चाहिए था। पर तुम ईमानदार आदमी हो, इसलिए तुम्हारे साथ इतनी रिआयत की गयी।
    जैनब दरवाजे के पास आड़ में बैठी हुई थी। हजरत का यह फैसल सुनकर रो पड़ी, तब घर से बाहर निकल आयी और अबुलआस का हाथ पकड़कर बोली—अगर मेरा शौहर गुलाम है तो मैं उसकी लौंडी हूं। हम दोनों साथ बिकेंगे या साथ कैद होंगे।
    हजरत—जैनब, मुझे लज्जित मत करो, मैं वही कर रहा हूं जो मेरा कर्त्तव्य है; न्याय पर बैठने वाले मनुष्य को प्रेम और द्वेष दोनों ही से मुक्त होना चाहिए। यद्यपि इस नीति का संस्कार मैंने ही किया है, पर अब मैं उसका स्वमी नहीं, दास हूं। अबुलआस से मुझे जितना प्रेम है यह खुदा के सिवा और कोई नहीं जान सकता। यह हुक्म देते हुए मुझे जितना मानसिक और आत्मिक कष्ट हो रहा है उसका अनुमान हर एक पिता कर सकता है। पर खुदा का रसूल न्याय और नीति को अपने व्यक्तिगत भावों से कलंकित नहीं कर सकता।
    सहबियों ने हजरत की न्याय-व्याख्या सुनी तो मुग्ध हो गये। अबू जफर ने अर्ज की—हजरत, आपने अपना फैसला सुना दिया, लेकिन हम सब इस विषय में सहमत हैं कि अबुलआस जैसे प्रतिष्ठित व्यक्ति के यह दण्ड न्यायोचित होते हुए भी अति कठोर है और हम सर्वसम्मति से उसे मुक्त करते हैं और उसका लूटा हुआ धन लौटा देने की आज्ञा मांगते हैं।
    अबुलआस हजरत मुहम्मद की न्यायपरायणता पर चकित हो गये। न्याय का इतना ऊंचा आदर्श! मर्यादा का इतना महत्व! आह, नीति पर अपना सन्तान-प्रेम तक न्यौछावर कर दिया! महात्मा, तुम धन्य हो। ऐसे ही ममता-हीन सत्पुरुषों से संसार का कल्याण होता है। ऐसे ही नीतिपालकों के हाथों जातियां बनती हैं, सभ्यताएं परिष्कृत होती हैं।
    मक्के आकर अबुलआस ने अपना हिसाब-किताब साफ किया, लोगों के माल लौटाये, ऋण चुकाये, और धन-बार त्यागकर हजरत मुहम्मत की सेवा में पहुंच गये।
    जैनब की मुराद पूरी हुई।
—‘सरस्वती’, मार्च, १९२४

----------


## Rajeev

मंदिर और मस्जिद

चौधरी इतरतअली ‘कड़े’ के बड़े जागीरदार थे। उनके बुजुर्गो ने शाही जमाने में अंग्रेजी सरकार की बड़ी-बड़ी खिदमत की थीं। उनके बदले में यह जागीर मिली थी। अपने सुप्रबन्धन से उन्होंने अपनी मिल्कियत और भी बढ़ा ली थी और अब इस इलाके में उनसे ज्यादा धनी-मानी कोई आदमी न था। अंग्रेज हुक्काम जब इलाके में दौरा करने जाते तो चौधरी साहब की मिजाजपुर्सी के लिए जरूर आते थे। मगर चौधरी साहब खुद किसी हाकिम को सलाम करने न जाते, चाहे वह कमिश्नर ही क्यों न हो। उन्होंने कचहरियों में न जाने का व्रत-सा कर लिया था। किसी इजलास-दरबार में भी न जाते थे। किसी हाकिम के सामने हाथ बांधकर खड़ा होना और उसकी हर एक बात पर ‘जी हुजूर’ करना अपनी शान के खिलाफ समझते थे। वह यथासाध्य किसी मामले-मुक़दमे में न पड़ते थे, चाहे अपना नुकसान ही क्यों न होता हो। यह काम सोलहों आने मुख्तारों के हाथ में था, वे एक के सौ करें या सौ के एक। फारसी और अरबी के आलिम थे, शरा के बड़े पाबंद, सूद को हराम समझते, पांचों वक्त की नमाज अदा करते, तीसों रोजे रखते और नित्य कुरान की तलावत (पाठ) करते थे। मगर धार्मिक संकीर्णता कहीं छू तक नहीं गयी थी। प्रात:काल गंगा-स्नान करना उनका नित्य का नियम था। पानी बरसे, पाला पड़े, पर पांच बजे वह कोस-भर चलकर गंगा तट पर अवश्य पहुंच जाते। लौटते वक्त अपनी चांदी की सुराही गंगाजल से भर लेत और हमेशा गंगाजी पीते। गंगाजी के सिवा वह और कोई पानी पीते ही न थे। शायद कोई योगी-यती भी गंगाजल पर इतनी श्रद्धा न रखता होगा। उनका सारा घर, भीतर से बाहर तक, सातवें दिन गऊ के गोबर से लीपा जाता था। इतना ही नही, उनके यहां बगीचे में एक पण्डित बारहों मास दुर्गा पाठ भी किया करते थे। साधु-संन्यासियों का आदर-सत्कार तो उनके यहां जितनी उदारता और भक्ति से किया जाता था, उस पर राजों को भी आश्चर्य होता था। यों कहिए कि सदाव्रत चलता था। उधर मुसलमान फकीरों का खाना बावर्चीखाने में पकता था और कोई सौ-सवा सौ आदमी नित्य एक दस्तरखान पर खाते थे। इतना दान-पुण्य करने पर भी उन पर किसी महाजन का एक कौड़ी का भी कर्ज न था। नीयत की कुछ ऐसी बरकत थी कि दिन-दिन उन्नति ही होती थी। उनकी रियासत में आम हुक्म था कि मुर्दो को जलाने के लिए, किसी यज्ञ या भोज के लिए, शादी-ब्याह के लिए सरकारी जंगल से जितनी लकड़ी चाहे काट लो, चौधरी साहब से पूछने की जरूरत न थी। हिंदू असामियों की बारात में उनकी ओर से कोई न कोई जरूर शरीक होता था। नवेद के रुपये बंधे हुए थे, लड़कियों के विवाह में कन्यादान के रुपये मुकर्रर थे, उनको हाथी, घोड़े, तंबू, शामियाने, पालकी-नालकी, फर्श-जाजिमें, पंखे-चंवर, चांदी के महफिली सामान उनके यहां से बिना किसी दिक्कत के मिल जाते थे, मांगने-भर की देर रहती थी। इस दानी, उदार, यशस्वी आदमी के लिए प्रजा भी प्राण देने को तैयार रहती थी।

----------


## Rajeev

२
चौधरी साहब के पास एक राजपूत चपरसी था भजनसिंह। पूरे छ: फुट का जवान था, चौड़ा सीना, बाने का लठैत्, सैकड़ों के बीच से मारकर निकले आने वाला। उसे भय तो छू भी नहीं गया था। चौधरी साहब को उस पर असीम विश्वास था, यहां तक कि हज करने गये तो उसे भी साथ लेते गये थे। उनके दुश्मनों की कमी न थी, आस-पास के सभी जमींदार उनकी शक्ति और कीर्ति से जलते थे। चौधरी साहब के खौफ के मारे वे अपने असामियों पर मनमाना अत्याचार न कर सकते थे, क्योंकि वह निर्बलों का पक्ष लेने के लिए सदा तैयार रहते थे। लेकिन भजनसिंह साथ हो, तो उन्हें दुश्मन के द्वार पर भी सोने में कोई शंका न थी। कई बार ऐसा हुआ कि दुश्मनों ने उन्हें घेर लिया और भजनसिंह अकेला जान पर खेलकर उन्हें बेदाग निकाल लाया। ऐसा आग में कूद पड़ने वाला आदमी भी किसी ने कम देखा होगा। वह कहीं बाहर जाता तो जब तक खैरितयत से घर न पहुंच जाय, चौधरी साहब को शंका बनी रहती थी कि कहीं किसी से लड़ न बैठा हो। बस, पालतू भेड़े की-सी दशा थी, जो जंजीर से छुटते ही किसी न किसी से टक्कर लेने दौड़ता है। तीनों लोक में चौधरी साहब कि सिवा उसकी निगाहों में और कोई था ही नही। बादशाह कहो, मालिक कहो, देवता कहो, जो कुछ थे चौधरी साहब थे।
    मुसलान लोग चौधरी साहब से जला करते थे। उनका ख्याल था कि वह अपने दीन से फिर गये हैं। ऐसा विचित्र जीवन-सिद्धांत उनकी समझ में क्योंकर आता। मुसलमान, सच्चा मुसलमान है तो गंगाजल क्यों पिये, साधुओं का आदर-सत्कार क्यों करे, दुर्गापाठ क्यों करावे? मुल्लाओं में उनके खिलाफ हंडिया पकती रहती थी और हिन्दुओं को जक देने की तैयारियां होती रहती थीं। आखिर यह राय तय पायी कि ठीक जन्माष्टमी कि दिन ठाकुरद्वारे पर हमला किया जाय और हिन्दुओ का सिर नीचा कर दिया जाय, दिखा दिया जाय कि चौधरी साहब के बल पर फूले-फूले फिरना तुम्हारी भूल है। चौधरी साहब कर ही क्या लेंगे। अगर उन्होंने हिन्दुओं की हिमायत की, तो उनकी भी खबर ली जायगी, सारा हिन्दूपन निकल जायगा।

----------


## Rajeev

३
अंधेरी रात थी, कड़े के बड़े ठाकुरद्वारे में कृष्ण का जनोत्सव मनाया जा रहा था। एक वृद्ध महात्मा पोपले मुंह से तंबूरो पर ध्रु पर अलाप रहे थे और भक्तजन ढोल-मजीरे लिये बैठे थे कि इनका गाना बंद हो, तो हम अपनी कीर्तन शुरू करें। भंडारी प्रसाद बना रहा था। सैकड़ों आदमी तमाशा देखने के लिए जमा थे।
    सहसा मुलसमानों का एक दल लाठियां लिये हुए आ पहुंचा, और मंदिर पर पत्थर बरसाना शुरू किया। शोर मच गया—पत्थर कहां से आते हैं! ये पत्थर कौन फेंक रहा है! कुछ लोग मंदिर के बाहर निकलकर देखने लगे। मुसलमान लोग तो घात में बैठे ही थे, लाठियां जमानी शुरू कीं। हिन्दुओं के हाथ में उस समय ढोल-मंजीरे के सिवा और क्या था। कोई मंदिर में आ छिपा, कोई किसी दूसरी तरफ भागा। चारों तरफ शोर मच गया।
    चौधरी साहब को भी खबर हुई। भजनसिंह से बोले—ठाकुर, देखों तो क्या शुर-गुल है? जाकर बदमाशों को समझा दो और न माने तो दो-चार हाथ चला भी देना मगर खून-खच्चर न होने पाये।
    ठाकुर यह शोर-गुल सुन-सुनकर दांत पीस रहे थे, दिल पर पत्थर की सिल रक्खे बैठे थे। यह आदेश सुना तो मुंहमांगी मुराद पायी। शत्रु-भंजन डंडा कंधे पर रक्खा और लपके हुए मंदिर पहुंचे। वहां मुसलमानों ने घोर उपद्रव मचा रक्खा था। कई आदमियों का पीछा करते हुए मंदिर में घुस गये थे, और शीशे के सामान तोड़-फोड़ रहे थे।
ठाकुर की आंखों में खून उतर आया, सिर पर खून सवार हो गया। ललकारते हुए मंदिर मे घुस गया और बदमाशों को पीटना शुरू किया, एक तरफ तो वह अकेला और दूसरी तरफ पचासों आदमी! लेकिन वाह रे शेर! अकेले सबके छक्के छुड़ा दिये, कई आदमियों को मार गिराया। गुस्से में उसे इस वक्त कुछ न सूझता था, किसी के मरने-जीने की परवा न थी। मालूम नहीं, उसमें इतनी शक्ति कहां से आ गयी थी। उसे ऐसा जान पड़ता था कि कोई दैवी शक्ति मेरी मदद कर रही है। कृष्ण भगवान् स्वयं उसकी रक्षा करते हुए मालूम होते थे। धर्म-संग्राम में मनुष्यों से अलौकिक काम हो जाते हैं।
    उधर ठाकुर के चले आने के बाद चौधरी साहब को भय हुआ कि कहीं ठाकुर किसी का खून न कर डालो, उसके पीछे खुद भी मंदिर में आ पहुंचे। देखा तो कुहराम मचा हुआ हैं। बदमाश लोग अपनी जान ले-लेकर बेतहाशा भागे जा रहे हैं, कोई पड़ा कराह रहा है, कोई हाय-हाय कर रहा है। ठाकुर को पुकारना ही चाहते थे कि सहसा एक आदमी भागा हुआ आया और उनके सामने आता-आता जमीन पर गिर पड़ा। चौधरी साहब ने उसे पहचान लिया और दुनिया आंखों में अंधेरी हो गयी। यह उनका इकलौता दामाद और उनकी जायदाद का वारिस शाहिद हुसेन था!
    चौधरी ने दौड़कर शाहिद को संभाला और जोर से बोला—ठाकुर, इधर आओ—लालटेन!....लालटेन  ! आह, यह तो मेरा शाहिद है!
    ठाकुर के हाथ-पांव फूल गये। लालटेन लेकर बाहर निकले। शाहिद हुसैन ही थे। उनका सिर फट गया था और रक्त उछलता हुआ निकल रहा था।
    चौधरी ने सिर पीटते हुए कहा—ठाकुर, तुने तो मेरा चिराग ही गुल कर दिया।
    ठाकुर ने थरथर कांपते हुए कहा—मालिक, भगवान् जानते हैं मैंने पहचाना नहीं।
    चौधरी—नहीं, मैं तुम्हारे ऊपर इलजाम नहीं रखता। भगवान् के मंदिर में किसी को घुसने का अख्तियार नहीं है। अफसोस यही है कि खानदान का निशान मिट गया, और तुम्हारे हाथों! तुमने मेरे लिए हमेशा अपनी जान हथैली पर रक्खी, और खुदा ने तुम्हारे ही हाथों मेरा सत्यानाश करा दिया।
    चौधरी साहब रोते जाते थे और ये बातें कहते जाते थे। ठाकुर ग्लानि और पश्चात्ताप से गड़ा जाता था। अगर उसका अपना लड़का मारा गया होता, तो उसे इतना दु:ख न होता। आह! मेरे हाथों मेरे मालिक का सर्वनाश हुआ! जिसके पसीने की जगह वह खून बहाने को तैयार रहता था, जो उसका स्वामी ही नहीं, इष्ट था, जिसके जरा-से इशारे पर वह आग में कूद सकता था, उसी के वंश की उसने जड़ काट दी! वह उसकी आस्तीन का सांप निकला! रुंधे हुए कंठ से बोला—सरकार, मुझसे बढ़कर अभागा और कौन होगा। मेरे मुंह में कालिख लग गयी।
    यह कहते-कहते ठाकुर ने कमर से छुरा निकाल लिया। वह अपनी छाती में छुरा घोंपकर कालिमा को रक्त से धोना ही चाहते थे कि चौधरी साहब ने लपककर छुरा उनके हाथों से छीन लिया और बोले—क्या करते हो, होश संभालो। ये तकदीर के करिश्मे हैं, इसमे तुम्हारा कोई कसूर नहीं, खुदा को जो मंजूर था, वह हुआ। मैं अगर खुद शैतान के बहकावे में आकर मन्दिरर में घुसता और देवता की तौहीन करता, और तुम मुझे पहचानकर भी कत्ल कर देते तो मैं अपना खून माफ कर देता। किसी के दीन की तौहीन करने से बड़ा और कोई गुनाह नहीं हैं। गो इस वक्त मेरा कलेजा फटा जाता है, और यह सदमा मेरी जान ही लेकर छोड़ेगा, पर खुदा गवाह है कि मुझे तुमसे जरा भी मलाल नहीं है। तुम्हारी जगह मैं होता, तो मैं भी यही करता, चाहे मेरे मालिक का बेटा ही क्यों न होता। घरवाले मुझे तानो से छेदेंगे, लड़की रो-रोकर मुझसे खून का बदला मांगेंगी, सारे मुसलान मरे खून के प्यासे हो जाएंगे, मैं काफिर और बेदीन कहा जाऊंगा, शायद कोई दीन का पक्का नौजवान मुझे कत्ल करने पर भी तैयार हो जाय, लेकिन मै हक से मुंह न मोडूंगा। अंधेरी रात है, इसी दम यहां से भाग जाओ, और मेरे इलाके में किसी छावनी में छिप जाओ। वह देखो, कई मुसलमान चले आ रहे हैं—मेरे घरवाले भी हैं—भागो, भागो!

----------


## Rajeev

४
साल-भर भजनसिंह चौधरी साहब के इलाके में छिपा रहा। एक ओर मुसलमान लोग उसकी टोह में लगे रहते थे, दूसरी ओर पुलिस। लेकिन चौधरी उसे हमेशा छिपाते रहते थे। अपने समाज के ताने सहे, अपने घरवालों का तिरस्कार सहा, पुलिस के वार सहे, मुल्लाओं की धमकियां सहीं, पर भजनसिंह की खबर किसी का कानों-कान न होने दी। ऐसे वफादार स्वामिभक्त सेवक को वह जीते जी निर्दय कनून के पंजे में न देना चाहते थे।
उनके इलाके की छावनियों में कई बार तलाशियां हुईं, मुल्लाओं ने घर के नौकारों, मामाओं, लौंडियों को मिलाया, लेकिन चौधरी ने ठाकुर को अपने एहसानों की भांति छिपाये रक्खा।
    लेकिन ठाकुर को अपने प्राणों की रक्षा के लिए चौधरी साहब को संकट में पड़े देखकर असहय वेदना होती थी। उसके जी में बार-बार आता था, चलकर मालिक से कह दूं—मुझे पुलिस के हवाले कर दीजिए। लेकिन चौधरी साहब बार-बार उसे छिपे रहने की ताकीद करते रहते थे।
    जाड़ों के दिन थे। चौधरी साहब अपने इलाके का दौर कर रहे थे। अब वह मकान पर बहुत कम रहते थे। घरवालों के शब्द-बाणों से बचने का यही उपाय था। रात को खाना खाकर लेटे ही थे कि भजनसिंह आकर सामने खड़ा हो गया। उसकी सूरत इतनी बदल गई थी कि चौधरी साहब देखकर चौंक पड़े। ठाकुर ने कहा—सरकार अच्छी तरह है?
    चौधरी—हां, खुदा का फजह है। तुम तो बिल्कुल पहचाने ही नही जाते। इस वक्त कहां से आ रहे हो?
    ठाकुर—मालिक, अब तो छिपकर नहीं रहा जाता। हुक्म हो तो जाकर अदालत में हाजिर हो जाऊं। जो भाग्य में लिखा होगा, व होगा। मेरे कारन आपको इतनी हैरानी हो रही है, यह मुझसे नहीं देखा जाता।
    चौधरी—नहीं ठाकुर, मेरे जीते जी नही। तम्हें जान-बूझकर भाड़ के मुंह में नहीं डाल सकता। पुलिस अपनी मर्जी के माफिक शहादातें बना लेगी, और मुफ्त में तुम्हें जान से हाथ धोना पड़ेगा। तुमने मेरे लिए बड़े-बड़े खतरे सहे हैं। अगर मैं तुम्हारे लिए इतना भी न कर सकूं, तो मुझसे कुछ मत कहना।
    ठाकुर—कहीं किसी ने सरकार...
    चौधरी—इसका बिल्कुल कम न करो। जब तक खुदा को मंजूर न होगा, कोई मेरा बाल भी बांका नहीं कर सकता। तुम अब जाओ, यहां ठहरना खतरनाक है।
    ठाकुर—सुनता हूं, लोगो ने आपसे मिलना-जुलना छोड़ दिया हैं
    चौधरी—दुश्मनों का दूर रहना ही अच्छा।
    लेकिन ठाकुर के दिल में जो बात जम गई थी, वह न निकली। इस मुलाकात ने उसका इरादा और भी पक्का कर दिया। इन्हें मेरे कारन यों मारे-मारे फिरना पड़ रहा है। यहां इनका कौन अपना बैठा हुआ? जो चाहे आकर हमला कर सकता है। मेरी इस जिंदगानी को धिक्कार!
प्रात:काल ठाकुर जिला हाकिम के बंगले पर पहुंचा। साहब ने पूछा—तुम अब तक चौधरी के कहने से छिपा था?
    ठाकुर—नहीं हजूर, अपनी जान के खौफ से।

----------


## Rajeev

५
चौधरी साहब ने यह खबर सुनी, तो सन्नाटे में आ गए। अब क्या हो? अगर मुकदमे की पैरवी न की गई तो ठाकुर का बचना मुश्किल है। पैरवी करते है, तो इसलामी दुनिया में तहलका पड़ जाता है। चारों तरफ से फतवे निकलने लगेंगे। उधर मुसलमानों ने ठान ली कि इसे फांसी दिलाकर ही छोड़ेंगे। आपस में चंदा किया गया। मुल्लाओं ने मसजिद में चंदे की अपील की, द्वार-द्वार झोली बांधकर घूमे। इस पर कौमी मुकदमे का रंग चढ़ाया गया। मुसलमान वकीलों को नाम लूटने का मौका मिला। आसपास के जिलों में लोग जिहाद में शरीक होने के लिए आने लगे।
    चौधरी साहब ने भी पैरवी करने का निश्चय किया, चाहे कितनी ही आफते क्यों न सिर पर आ पड़े। ठाकुर उन्हें इंसाफ की निगाह में बेकसूर मालूम होता था और बेकसूर की रक्षा करने में उन्हें किसी का खौफ न था, घर से निकल खड़े हुए और शहर में जाकर डेरा जमा लिया।
    छ: महीने तक चौधरी साहब ने जान लड़ाकर मुकदमे की पैरवी की। पानी की तरह रुपये बहाये, आंधी की तरह दौड़े। वह सब किया जो जिन्दगी में कभी न किया था, और न पीछे कभी किया। अहलकारों की खुशामदें कीं, वकीलों के नाज उठाये, हकिमों को नजरें दीं और ठाकुर को छुड़ा लिया। सारे इलाके में धूम मच गई। जिसने सुना, दंग रह गया। इसे कहते हैं शराफत! अपने नौकर को फांसी से उतार लिया।
    लेकिन साम्प्रदायिक द्वेष ने इस सत्कार्य को और ही आंखों से देखा—मुसलमान झल्लाये, हिन्दुओं ने बगलें बजाईं। मुसलामन समझे इनकी रही-सही मुसलमानी भी गायब हो गई। हिन्दुओ ने खयाल किया, अब इनकी शुद्धि कर लेनी चाहिए, इसका मौका आ गया। मुल्लाओं ने जारे-जोर से तबलीग की हांक लगानी शुरू की, हिन्दुओ ने भी संगठन का झंडा उठाया। मुसलमानों की मुलसमानी जाग उठी और हिन्दुओ का हिन्दुत्व। ठाकुर के कदम भी इस रेले में उखड़ गये। मनचले थे ही, हिन्दुओं के मुखिया बन बैठे। जिन्दगी मे कभी एक लोटा जल तक शिव को न चढ़ाया था, अब देवी-देवताओं के नाम पर लठ चलाने के लिए उद्यत हो गए। शुद्धि करने को कोई मुसलमान न मिला, तो दो-एक चमारो ही की शुद्धि करा डाली। चौधरी साहब के दूसरे नौकरों पर भी असर पड़ा; जो मुसलमान कभी मसजिद के सामने खड़े न होते थे, वे पांचों वक्त की नमाज अदा करने लगे, जो हिन्दू कभी मन्दिररों में झांकते न थे, वे दोनों वक्त सन्ध्या करने लगे।
    बस्ती में हिन्दुओं की संख्या अधिक थी। उस पर ठाकुर भजनसिंह बने उनके मुखिया, जिनकी लाठी का लोह सब मानते थे। पहले मुसमान, संख्या में कम होने पर भी, उन पर गालिब रहते थे, क्योंकि वे संगठित न थे, लेकिन अब वे संगठित हो गये थे, मुट्ठी-भर मुसलमान उनके सामने क्या ठहरते।
    एक साल और गुजर गया। फिर जन्माष्टमी का उत्सव आया। हिन्दुओ को अभी तक अपनी हार भूली न थी। गुप्त रूप से बराबर तैयारियां होती रहती थी। आज प्रात:काल ही से भक्त लोग मन्दिरर में जमा होने लगे। सबके हाथों में लाठियां थीं, कितने ही आदमियों ने कमर में छुरे छिपा लिए थे। छेड़कर लड़ने की राय पक्की हो गई थी। पहले कभी इस उत्सव में जुलूस न निकला था। आज धूम-धाम से जुलूस भी निकलने की ठहरी।
    दीपक जल चुके थे। मसजिदों में शाम की नमाज होने लगी थी। जुलूस निकला। हाथी, घोड़े, झंडे-झंडियां, बाजे-गाजे, सब साथ थे। आगे-आगे भजनसिंह अपने अखाड़े के पट्ठों को लिए अकड़ते चले जाते थे।    
    जामा मसजिद सामने दिखाई दी। पट्ठों ने लाठियां संभालीं, सब लोग सतर्क हो गये। जो लोग इधर-उधर बिखरे हुए थे, आकर सिमट गये। आपस में कुछ काना-फूसी हुई। बाजे और जोर से बजने लगगे। जयजयकार की ध्वनि और जोर से उठने लगी। जुलूस मसजिद के सामने आ पहुंचा।
    सहसा एक मुसलमान ने मसजिद से निकलकर कहा—नमाज का वक्त है, बाजे बन्द कर दो।
    भजनसिंह—बाजे न बन्द होंगे।
    मुसलमान—बन्द करने पड़ेंगे।
    भजनसिंह—तुम अपनी नमाज क्यों नहीं बन्द कर देते?
    मुसलमान—चौधरी साहब के बल पर मत फूलना। अबकी होश ठंडे हो जायेंगे।
भजनसिंह—चौधरी साहब के बल पर तुम फूलो, यहां अपने ही बल का भरोसा हैं यह धर्म का मामला है।
    इतने में कुछ और मुसलमान निकल आए, और बाज बन्द करने का आग्रह करने लगे, इधर और जोर से बाजे बजने लगे। बात बढ़ गई। एक मौलवी ने भजनसिंह को काफिर कह दिया। ठाकुर ने उसकी दाढ़ी पकड़ ली। फिर क्या था। सूरमा लोग निकल पड़े, मार-पीट शुरू हो गई। ठाकुर हल्ला मारकर मसजिद में घुस गये, और मसजिद के अन्दर मार-पीट होने लगी। यह नहीं कहा जा सकता कि मैदान किसके हाथ रहा। हिन्दू कहते थे, हमने खदेड़-खदेड़कर मारा, मुसलामन कहते थे, हमने वह मार मारी कि फिर सामने नहीं आएंगे। पर इन विवादों की बीच में एक बात मानते थे, और वह थी ठाकुर भजनसिंह की अलौकिक वीरता। मुसलमानों का कहना था कि ठाकुर न होता तो हम किसी को जिन्दा न छोड़ते। हिन्दू कहते थे कि ठाकुर सचमुच महावीर का अवतार है। इसकी लाठियों ने उन सबों के छक्के छुड़ा दिए।
    उत्सव समाप्त हो चुका था। चौधरी साहब दीवानखाने में बैठे हुए हुक्का पी रहे थे। उनका मुख लाल था, त्यौंरिया चढ़ी हुईं थी, और आंखों से चिनगारियां-सी निकल रहीं थीं। ‘खुदा का घर’ नापाक किया गया। यह ख्याल रह-रहकर उनके कलेजे को भसोसता था।
    खुदा का घर नापाक किया गया! जालिमों को लड़ने के लिए क्या नीचे मैदान में जगह न थी! खुदा के पाक घर में यह खून-खच्चर! मुसजिद की यह बेहुरमती! मन्दिरर भी खुदा का घर है और मसजिद भी। मुसलमान किसी मन्दिरर को नापाक करने के लिए सजा के लायक है, क्या हिन्दू मसजिद को नापाक करने के लिए उसी सजा के लायक नहीं?
    और यह हरकत ठाकुर ने की! इसी कसूर के लिए तो उसने मेरे दामाद को कत्ल किया। मुझे मालूम होता है कि उसके हाथों ऐसा फेल होगा, तो उसे फांसी पर चढ़ने देता। क्यों उसके लिए इतना हैरान, इतना बदनाम, इतना जेरबार होता। ठाकुर मेरा वफादार नौकर है। उसने बारहा मेरी जान बचाई है। मेरे पसीने की जगह खून बहाने को तैयार रहता है। लेकिन आज उसने खुदा के घर को नापाक किया है, और उसे इसकी सजा मिलनी चाहिए। इसकी सजा क्या है? जहन्नुम! जहन्नुम की आग के सिवा इसकी और कोई सजा नहीं है। जिसने खुदा के घर को नापाक किया, उसने खुदा की तौहीन की। खुदा की तौहीन!
    सहसा ठाकुर भजनसिंह आकर खड़े हो गए।
चौधरी साहब ने ठाकुर को क्रोधोन्मत्त आंखों से देखकर कहा—तुम मसजिद में घुसे थे?
    भजनसिंह—सरकार, मौलवी लोग हम लोगों पर टूट पड़े।
    चौधरी—मेरी बात का जवाब दो जी—तुम मसजिद में घुसे थे?
    भजनसिंह—जब उन लोगों ने मसजिदके भीतर से हमारे ऊपर पत्थर फेंकना शुरू किया तब हम लोग उन्हें पकड़ने के लिए मसजिद में घुस गए।
    चौधरी—जानते हो मसजिद खुदा का घर है?
    भजनसिंह—जानता हूं हुजूर, क्या इतना भी नहीं जानता।
    चौधरी—मसजिद खुदा का वैसा ही पाक घर है, जैसे मंदिर।
    भजनसिंह ने इसका कुछ जवाब न दिया।
    चौधरी—अगर कोई मुसलमान मन्दिरर को नापाक करने के लिए गर्दनजदनी है तो हिन्दू भी मसजिद को नापाक करने के लिए गर्दनजदनी है।
    भजनसिंह इसका भी कुछ जवाब न दे सका। उसने चौधरी साहब को कभी इतने गुस्से में न देखा था।
    चौधरी—तुमने मेरे दामाद को कत्ल किया, और मैंने तुम्हारी पैरवी की। जानते हो क्यों? इसलिए कि मै अपने दामाद को उस सजा के लायक समझता था जो तुमने उसे दी। अगर तुमने मेरे बेटे को, या मुझी को उस कसूर के लिए मार डाला होता तो मैं तुमसे खून का बदला न मांगता। वही कसूर आज तुमने किया है। अगर किसी मुसलमान ने मसजिद में तुम्हें जहन्नुम में पहुंचा दिया होता तो मुझे सच्ची खुशी होती। लेकिन तुम बेहयाओं की तरह वहां से बचकर निकल आये। क्या तुम समझते हो खुदा तुम्हें इस फेल की सजा न देगा? खुदा का हुक्म है कि जो उसकी तौहीन करे, उसकी गर्दन मार देनी चाहिए। यह हर एक मुसलमान का फर्ज है। चोर अगर सजा न पावे तो क्या वह चोर नहीं है? तुम मानते हो या नहीं कि तुमने खुदा की तौहीन की?
    ठाकुर इस अपराध से इनकार न कर सके। चौधरी साहब के सत्संग ने हठधर्मी को दूर कर दिया था। बोले—हां साहब, यह कसूर तो हो गया।
    चौधरी—इसकी जो सजा तुम दे चुके हो, वह सजा खुद लेने के लिए तैयार हो?
    ठाकुर—मैंने जान-बूझकर तो दूल्हा मियां को नहीं मारा था।
    चौधरी—तुमने न मारा होता, तो मैं अपने हाथों से मारता, समझ गए! अब मैं तुमसे खुदा की तौहीन का बदला लूंगा। बोलो, मेरे हाथों चाहते हो या अदालत के हाथों। अदालत से कुछ दिनों के लिए सजा पा जाओंगे। मैं कत्ल करूंगा। तुम मेरे दोस्त हो, मुझे तुमसे मुतलक कीना नहीं है। मेरे दिल को कितना रंज है, यह खुदा के सिवा और कोई नहीं जान सकता। लेकिन मैं तुम्हें कत्ल करूंगा। मेरे दीन का यह हुक्म है।
    यह कहते हुए चौधरी साहब तलवार लेकर ठाकुर के सामने खड़े हो गये। विचित्र दृश्य था। एक बूढा आदमी, सिर के बाल पके, कमर झुकी, तलवार लिए एक देव के सामने खड़ा था। ठाकुर लाठी के एक ही वार से उनका काम तमाम कर सकता था। लेकिन उसने सिर झुका दिया। चौधरी के प्रति उसक रोम-रोम में श्रद्धा थी। चौधरी साहब अपने दीन के इतने पक्के हैं, इसकी उसने कभी कल्पना तक न की थी। उसे शायद धोखा हो गया था कि यह दिल से हिन्दू हैं। जिस स्वामी ने उसे फांसी से उतार लिया, उसके प्रति हिंसा या प्रतिकार का भाव उसके मन में क्यों कर आता? वह दिलेर था, और दिलेरों की भांति निष्कपट था। उसे इस समय क्रोध न था, पश्चात्ताप था। दीन कहता था—मारो। सज्जनता कहती थी—छोड़ो। दीन और धर्म में संघर्ष हो रहा था।
    ठाकुर ने चौधरी का असमंजस देखा। गदगद कंठ से बोला—मालिक, आपकी दया मुझ पर हाथ न उठाने देगी। अपने पाले हुए सेवक को आप मार नहीं सकते। लेकिन यह सिर आपका है, आपने इसे बचाया था, आप इसे ले सकते हैं, यह मेरे पास आपकी अमानत थी। वह अमानत आपको मिल जाएगी। सबेरे मेरे घर किसी को भेजकर मंगवा लीजिएगा। यहां दूंगा, तो उपद्रव खड़ा हो जाएगा। घर पर कौन जायेगा, किसने मारा। जो भूल-चूक हुई हो, क्षमा कीजिएगा।
    यह कहता हुआ ठाकुर वहां से चला गया।
—‘माधुरी’, अप्रैल, १९२५

----------


## Rajeev

प्रेम-सूत्र

संसार में कुछ ऐसे मनुष्य भी होते हैं जिन्हें दूसरों के मुख से अपनी स्त्री की सौंदर्य-प्रशंसा सुनकर उतना ही आनन्द होता है जितनी अपनी कीर्ति की चर्चा सुनकर। पश्चिमी सभ्यता के प्रसार के साथ ऐसे प्राणियों की संख्या बढ़ती जा रही है। पशुपतिनाथ वर्मा इन्हीं लोगों में थ। जब लोग उनकी परम सुन्दरी स्त्री की तारीफ करते हुए कहते—ओहो! कितनी अनुपम रूप-राशि है, कितनी अलौकिक सौन्दर्य है, तब वर्माजी मारे खुशी और गर्व के फूल उठते थे।
    संध्या का समय था। मोटर तैयार खड़ी थी। वर्माजी सैर करने जा रहे थे, किन्तु प्रभा जाने को उत्सुक नहीं मालूम होती थी। वह एक कुर्सी पर बैठी हुई कोई उपन्यास पढ़ रही थी।
    वर्मा जी ने कहा—तुम तो अभी तक बैठी पढ़ रही हो।
    ‘मेरा तो इस समय जाने को जी नहीं चाहता।’
    ‘नहीं प्रिये, इस समय तुम्हारा न चलना सितम हो जाएगा। मैं चाहता हूं कि तुम्हारी इस मधुर छवि को घर से बाहर भी तो लोग देखें।’
    ‘जी नहीं, मुझे यह लालसा नहीं है। मेरे रूप की शोभा केवल तुम्हारे लिए है और तुम्हीं को दिखाना चाहती हूं।’
    ‘नहीं, मैं इतना स्वार्थान्ध नहीं हूं। जब तुम सैर करने निकलो, मैं लोगों से यह सुनना चाहता हूं कि कितनी मनोहर छवि है! पशुपति कितना भाग्यशाली पुरुष है!’
    ‘तुम चाहो, मैं नहीं चाहती। तो इसी बात पर आज मैं कहीं नहीं जाऊंगी। तुम भी मत जाओ, हम दोनों अपने ही बाग में टहलेंगे। तुम हौज के किनारे हरी घास पर लेट जाना, मैं तुम्हें वीणा बजाकर सुनाऊंगी। तुम्हारे लिए फूलों का हार बनाऊंगी, चांदनी में तुम्हारे साथ आंख-मिचौनी खेलूंगी।’
    ‘नहीं-नहीं, प्रभा, आज हमें अवश्य चलना पड़ेगा। तुम कृष्णा से आज मिलने का वादा कर आई हो। वह बैठी हमारा रास्ता देख रही होगी। हमारे न जाने से उसे कितना दु:ख होगा!’
हाय! वही कृष्णा! बार-बार वही कृष्णा! पति के मुख से नित्य यह नाम चिनगारी की भांति उड़कर प्रभा को जलाकर भस्म् कर देता था।
    प्रभा को अब मालूम हुआ कि आज ये बाहर जाने के लिए क्यों इतने उत्सुक हैं! इसीलिए आज इन्होंने मुझसे केशों को संवारने के लिए इतना आग्रह किया था। वह सारी तैयारी उसी कुलटा कृष्णा से मिलने के लिए थी!
    उसने दृढ़ स्वर में कहा—तुम्हें जाना हो जाओ, मैं न जाऊंगी।
    वर्माजी ने कहा—अच्छी बात है, मैं ही चला जाऊंगा।

----------


## Rajeev

२
पशुपति के जाने के बाद प्रभा को ऐसा जान पड़ा कि वह बाटिका उसे काटने दौड़ रही है। ईर्ष्या की ज्वाला से उसका कोमल शरीर-हृदय भस्म होने लगा। वे वहां कृष्णा के साथ बैठे विहार कर रहे होंगे—उसी नांगिन के-से केशवाली कृष्णा के साथ, जिसकी आंखों में घातक विष भरा हुआ है! मर्दो की बुद्धि क्यों इतनी स्थूल होती है? इन्हें कृष्णा की चटक-मटक ने क्यों इतना मोहित कर लिया है? उसके मुख से मेरे पैर का तलवा कहीं सुन्दर है। हां, मैं एक बच्चे की मां हूं और वह नव यौवना है! जरा देखना चाहिए, उनमें क्या बातें हो रही हैं।
    यह सोचकर वह अपनी सास के पास आकर बोली—अम्मा, इस समय अकेले जी घबराता है, चलिए कहीं घूम आवें।
    सास बहू पर प्राण देती थी। चलने पर राजी हो गई। गाड़ी तैयार करा के दोनों घूमने चलीं। प्रभा का श्रृंगार देखकर भ्रम हो सकता था कि वह बहुत प्रसन्न है, किन्तु उसके अन्तस्तल में एक भीषण ज्वाला दहक रही थी, उसे छिपाने के लिए वह मीठे स्वर में एक गीत गाती जा रही थी।
    गाड़ी एक सुरम्य उपवन में उड़ी जा रही थी। सड़के के दोनों ओर विशाल वृक्षों की सुखद छाया पड़ रही थी। गाड़ी के कीमती घोड़े गर्व से पूछं और सिर उठोय टप-टप करते जा रहे थे। अहा! वह सामने कृष्णा का बंगला आ गया, जिसके चारों ओर गुलाब की बेल लगी हुई थी। उसके फूल उस समय निर्दय कांटों की भांति प्रभा के हृदय में चुभने लगे। उसने उड़ती हुई निगाह से बंगले की ओर ताका। पशुपति का पता न था, हां कृष्णा और उसकी बहन माया बगीचे में विचर रही थीं। गाड़ी बंगले के सामने से निकल ही चुकी थी कि दोनों बहनों ने प्रभा को पुकारा और एक क्षण में दोनों बालिकाएं हिरनियों की भांति उछलती-कूदती फाटक की ओर दौड़ीं। गाड़ी रुक गई।
    कृष्णा ने हंसकर सास से कहा—अम्मा जी, आज आप प्रभा को एकाध घण्टे के लिए हमारे पास छोड़ जाइए। आप इधर से लौटें तब इन्हें लेती जाइएगा, यह कहकर दोनों ने प्रभा को गाड़ी से बाहर खींच लिया। सास कैसे इन्कार करती। जब गाड़ी चली गई तब दोनों बहनों ने प्रभा को बगीचे में एक बेंच पर जा बिठाया। प्रभा को इन दोनों के साथ बातें करते हुए बड़ी झिझक हो रही थी। वह उनसे हंसकर बोलना चाहती थी, अपने किसी बात से मन का भाव प्रकट नहीं करना चाहती थी, किन्तु हृदय उनसे खिंचा ही रहा।
    कृष्णा ने प्रभा की साड़ी पर एक तीव्र दृष्टि डालकर कहा—बहन, क्या यह साड़ी अभी ली है? इसका गुलाबी रंग तो तुम पर नहीं खिलता। कोई और रंग क्यों नहीं लिया?
    प्रभा—उनकी पसन्द है, मैं क्या करती।
    दोनों बहनें ठट्ठा मारकर हंस पड़ीं। फिर माया ने कहा—उन महाशय की रुचि का क्या कहना, सारी दुनिया से निराली है। अभी इधर से गये हैं। सिर पर इससे भी अधिक लाल पगड़ी थी।
    सहसा पशुपति भी सैर से निकलता हुआ सामने से निकला। प्रभा को दोनों बहनों के साथ देखकर उसके जी में आया कि मोटर रोक ले। वह अकेले इन दोनों से मिलना शिष्टाचार के विरूद्ध समझता था। इसीलिए वह प्रभा को अपने साथ लाना चाहता था। जाते समय वह बहुत साहस करने पर भी मोटर से न उतर सका। प्रभा को वहां देखकर इस सुअवार से लाभ उठाने की उसकी बड़ी इच्छा हुई। लेकिन दोनों बहनों की हास्य ध्वनि सुनकर वह संकोचवश न उतरा।
    थोड़ी देर तक तीनों रमणियां चुपचाप बैठी रहीं। तब कृष्णा बोली—पशुपति बाबू यहां आना चाहते हैं पर शर्म के मारे नहीं आये। मेरा विचार है कि संबंधियों को आपस में इतना संकोच न करना चाहिए। समाज का यह निमय कम से कम मुझे तो बुरा मालूम होता है। तुम्हारा क्या विचार है, प्रभा?
    प्रभा ने व्यंग्य भाव से कहा—यह समाज का अन्याय है?
    प्रभा इस समय भूमि की ओर ताक रही थी। पर उसकी आंखों से ऐसा तिरसकार निकल रहा था जिसने दोनों बहनों के परिहास को लज्जा-सूचक मौन में परिणत कर दिया। उसकी आंखों से एक चिनगारी-सी निकली, जिसने दोनों युवतियों के आमोद-प्रमोछ और उस कुवृत्ति को जला डाला जो प्रभा के पति-परायण हृदय को बाणों से वेध रही थी, उस हृदय को जिसमें अपने पति के सिवा और किसी को जगह न थी।
    माया ने जब देखा कि प्रभा इस वक्त क्रोध से भरी बैठी है, तब बेंच से उठ खड़ी हुई और बोली—आओ बहन, जरा टहलें, यहां बैठे रहने से तो टहलना ही अच्छा है।
    प्रभा ज्यों की त्यों बैठी रही। पर वे दोनों बहने बाग मे टहलने लगीं। उस वक्त प्रभा का ध्यान उन दोनों के वस्त्राभूषण की ओर गया। माया बंगाल की गुलाबी रेशमी की एक महीन साड़ी पहने हुए थी जिसमें न जाने कितने चुन्नटें पड़ी हुई थीं। उसके हाथ में एक रेशमी छतरी थी जिसे उसने सूर्य की अमित किरणों से बचने के लिए खोल लिया था। कृष्णा के वस्त्र भी वैसे ही थे। हां, उसकी साड़ी पीले रंग की थी और उसके घूंघर वाले बाल साड़ी के नीचे से निकल कर माथे और गालों पर लहरा रहे थे।
    प्रभा ने एक ही निगाह से ताड़ लिया कि इन दोनों युवतियों में किसी को उसके पति से प्रेम नहीं है। केवल आमोद लिप्सा के वशीभूत होकर यह स्वयं बदनाम होंगी और उसके सरल हृदय पति को भी बदनाम कर देंगी। उसने ठान लिया कि मैं अपने भ्रमर को इन विषाक्त पुष्पों से बचाऊंगी और चाहे जो कुछ हो उसे इनके ऊपर मंडराने न दूंगी, क्योंकि यहां केवल रूप और बास है, रस का नाम नहीं।
    प्रभा अपने घर लौटते ही उस कमरे में गई, उसकी लड़की शान्ति अपनी दाई की गोद में खेल रही थी। अपनी नन्हीं जीती-जागती गुड़िया की सूरत देखते ही प्रभा की आंखें सजल हो गई। उसने मातृस्नेह से विभोर होकर बालिका को गोद में उठा लिया, मानो किसी भयंकर पशु से उसकी रक्षा कर रही है। उस दुस्सह वेदना की दशा में उसके मुंह से यह शब्द निकला गए-बच्ची, तेरे बाप को लोग तुझसे छीनना चाहते हैं! हाय, तू क्या अनाथ हो जाएगी? नहीं-नहीं, अगर मेरा, बस चलेगा तो मैं इन निर्बल हाथों से उन्हें बचाऊंगी।
    आज से प्रभा विषादमय भावनाओं में मग्न रहने लगी। आने वाली विपत्ति की कल्पना करके कभी-कभी भयातुर होकर चिल्ला पड़ती, उसकी आंखों में उस विपत्ति की तस्वीर खींच जाती जो उसकी ओर कदम बढ़ाये चली आती थी, पर उस बालिका की तोतली बातें और उसकी आंखों की नि:शंक ज्योति प्रभा के विकल हृदय को शान्त कर देती। वह लड़की को गोद में उठा लेती और वह मधुर हास्य-छवि जो बालिका के पतले-पतले गुलाबी ओठों पर खेलती होती, प्रभा की सारी शंकाओं और बाधाओं को छिन्न-भिन्न कर देती। उन विश्वासमय नेत्रों में आशा का प्रकाश उसे आश्वस्त कर देता।
    हां! अभागिनी प्रभा, तू क्या जानती है क्या होनेवाला है?

----------


## Rajeev

३
ग्रीष्मकाल की चांदनी रात थी। सप्तमी का चांद प्रकृति पर अपना मन्द शीतल प्रकाश डाल रहा था। पशुपति मौलसिरी की एक डाली हाथ से पकड़े और तने से चिपटा हुआ माया के कमरे की ओर टकटकी लगाये ताक रहा था कमरे का द्वार खुला हुआ था और शान्त निशा में रेशमी साड़ियों की सरसराहट के साथ दो रमणियों की मधुर हास्य-ध्वनि मिलकर पशुपति के कानों तक पहुंचते-पहुंचते आकाश में विलीन हो जाती थी। एकाएक दोनों बहनें कमरे से निकलीं और उसी ओर चलीं जहां पशुपति खड़ा था। जब दोनों उस वृक्ष के पास पहुंची तब पशुपति की परछाईं देखकर कृष्णा चौंक पड़ी और बोली—है बहन! यह क्या है?
    पशुपति वृक्ष के नीचे से आकर सामने खड़ा हो गया। कृष्णा उन्हें पहचान गई और कठोर स्वर में बोली—आप यहां क्या करते हैं? बतलाइए, यहां आपका क्या काम है? बोलिए, जल्दी।
    पशुपति की सिट्टभ्-पिट्टी गुम हो गई। इस अवसर के लिए उसने जो प्रेम-वाक्य रटे थे वे सब विस्मृत हो गये। सशंक होकर बोला—कुछ नहीं प्रिय, आज सन्ध्या समय जब मैं आपके मकान के सामने से आ रहा था तब मैंने आपको अपनी बहन से कहते सुना कि आज रात को आप इस वृक्ष के नीचे बैठकर चांदनी का आनन्द उठाएंगी। मैं भी आपसे कुछ कहने के लिए....आपके चरणों पर अपना...समर्पित करने के लिए...
    यह सुनते ही कृष्णा की आंखों से चंचल ज्वाला-सी निकली और उसके ओठों पर व्यंग्यपूर्ण हास्य की झलक दिखाई दी। बोली—महाशय, आप तो आज एक विचित्र अभिनय करने लगे, कृपा करके पैरों पर से उठिए और जो कुछ कहना चाहते हों, जल्द कह डालिए और जितने आंसू गिराने हों एक सेकेण्ड में गिरा दीजिए, मैं रुक-रुककर और घिघिया-घिघियाकर बातें करनेवालों को पसन्द नहीं करती। हां, और जरा बातें और रोना साथ-साथ न हों। कहिए क्या कहना चाहते हैं....आप न कहेंगे? लीजिए समय बीत गया, मैं जाती हूं।
    कृष्णा वहां से चल दी। माया भी उसके साथ ही चली गई। पशुपति एक क्षण तक वहां खड़ा रहा फिर वह भी उनके पीछे-पीछे चला। मानो वह सुई है जो चुम्बक के आकर्षण से आप ही आप खिंचा चला जाता है।
    सहसा कृष्णा रुक गई और बोली—सुनिए पशुपति बाबू, आज संध्या समय प्रभा की बातों से मालूम हो गया कि उन्हें आपका और मेरा मिलना-जुलना बिल्कुल नहीं भाता...
    पशुपति—प्रभा की तो आप चर्चा ही छोड़ दीजिए।
    कृष्णा—क्यों छोड़ दूं? क्या वह आपकी स्त्री नहीं है? आप इस समय उसे घर में अकेली छोड़कर मुझसे क्या कहने के लिए आये हैं? यही कि उसकी चर्चा न करूं?
    पशुपति—जी नहीं, यह कहने के लिए कि अब वह विरहाग्नि नहीं सही जाती।
    कृष्णा ने ठठ्टा मारकर कहा—आप तो इस कला में बहुत निपुण जान पड़ते हैं। प्रेम! समर्पण! विरहाग्नि! यह शब्द आपने कहां सीखे!
    पशुपति—कृष्णा, मुझे तुमसे इतना प्रेम है कि मैं पागल हो गया हूं।
    कृष्णा—तुम्हें प्रभा से क्यों प्रेम नहीं है?
    पशुपति—मैं तो तुम्हारा उपासक हूं।
    कृष्णा—लेकिन यह क्यों भूल जाते हो कि तुम प्रभा के स्वामी हो?
    पशुपति—तुम्हारा तो दास हूं।    
    कृष्णा—मैं ऐसी बातें नहीं सुनना चाहती।
    पशुपति—तुम्हें मेरी एक-एक बात सुननी पड़ेगी। तुम जो चाहो वह करने को मैं तैयार हूं।
    कृष्णा—अगर यह बातें कहीं वह सुन लें तो?
    पशुपति—सुन ले तो सुन ले। मैं हर बात के लिए तैयार हूं। मैं फिर कहता हूं, कि अगर तुम्हारी मुझ पर कृपादृष्टि न हुई तो मैं मर जाऊंगा।
    कृष्णा—तुम्हें यह बात करते समय अपनी पत्नी का ध्यान नहीं आता?
    पशुपति—मैं उसका पति नहीं होना चाहता। मैं तो तुम्हारा दास होने के लिए बनाया गया हूं। वह सुगन्ध जो इस समय तुम्हारी गुलाबी साड़ी से निकल रही है, मेरी जान है। तुम्हारे ये छोटे-छोटे पांव मेरे प्राण हैं। तुम्हारी हंसी, तुम्हारी छवि, तुम्हारा एक-एक अंग मेरे प्राण हैं। मैं केवल तुम्हारे लिए पैदा हुआ हूं।
कृष्णा—भई, अब तो सुनते-सुनते कान भर गए। यह व्याख्यान और यह गद्य-काव्य सुनने के लिए मेरे पास समय नहीं है। आओ माया, मुझे तो सर्दी लग रही है। चलकर अन्दर बैठे।
यह निष्ठुर शब्द सुनकर पशुपति की आंखों के सामने अंधेरा छा गया। मगर अब भी उसका मन यही चाहता था कि कृष्णा के पैरों पर गिर पड़े और इससे भी करुण शब्दों में अपने प्रेम-कथा सुनाए। किन्तु दोनों बहनें इतनी देर में अपने कमरे में पहुंच चुकी थीं और द्वार बन्द कर लिया था। पशुपति के लिए निराश घर लौट आने के सिवा कोई चारा न रह गया।
     कृष्णा अपने कमरे में जाकर थकी हुई-सी एक कुर्सी पर बैठ गई और सोचने लगी—कहीं प्रभा सुन ले तो बात का बतंगड़ हो जाय, सारे शहर में इसकी चर्चा होने लगे और हमें कहीं मुंह दिखाने को जगह न रहे। और यह सब एक जरा-सी दिल्लगी के कारण  पर पशुपति का प्रम सच्चा हें, इसमें सन्देह नहीं। वह जो कुछ कहता है, अन्त:करण से कहता है। अगर में इस वक्त जरा-सा संकेत कर दूँ तो वह प्रभा को भी छोड़ देगा। अपने आपे में नहीं है। जो कुछ कहूँ वह करने को तैयार है। लेकिन नहीं, प्रभा डरो मत, मै। तुम्हारा सर्वनाश न करुँगी। तुम मुझसे बहुत नीचे हों यह मेरे अनुपम सौन्दर्य के लिए गौरव की बात नहीं कि तुम जैसी रुप-विहीना से बाजी मार ले जाऊं। अभागे पशुपति, तुम्हारे भाग्य में जो कुछ लिखा था वह हो चुका। तुम्हारे ऊपर मुझे दया आती है, पर क्या किया जाय।

----------


## Rajeev

४
एक खत पहले हाथ पड़ चुका था। यह दूसरा पत्र था, जो प्रभा को पतिदेव के कोट की जेब में मिला। कैसा पत्र था आह  इसे पढ़ते ही प्रभा की देह में एक ज्वाला-सी उठने लगी। तो यों कहिए कि ये अब कृष्णा के दो चुके अब इसमें कोई सन्देह नहीं रहा। अब मेरे जीने को धिक्कार है  जब जीवन में कोई सुख ही नहीं रहा, तो क्यों न इस बोझ को उतार कर फेक दूँ। वही पशुपति, जिसे कविता से लेशमात्र भी रुचि न थी, अब कवि हो गया था और कृष्णा को छन्दों में पत्र लिखता था। प्रभा ने अपने स्वामी को उधर से हटाने के लिए वह सब कुछ किया जो उससे हो सकता था, पर प्रेम का प्रवाह उसके रोके न रुका और आज उस प्रवाह तके उसके जीवन की नौका निराधार वही चली जा रही है।
इसमें सन्देह नहीं कि प्रभा को अपने पति से सच्चा प्रेम था, लेकिन आत्मसमर्पण की तुष्टी आत्मसमर्पण से ही होती है। वह उपेक्षा और निष्ठुरता को सहन नही कर सकता। प्रभा के मन के विद्रोह का भाव जाग्रत होने लगा। उसके आत्माभिमान जाता रहा। उसके मन मे न जाने कितने भीषण संकल्प होते, किन्तु अपनी असमर्थता और दीनता पर आप ही आप रोने लगती। आह! उसका सर्वस्व उससे छीन लिया गया और अब संसार मे उसका कोई मित्र नहीं, कोई साथी नही! 
    पशुपति आजकल नित्य बनाव-सवार मे मग्न रहता, नित्य नये-नये सूट बदलता। उसे आइने के सामने अपने बालों को संवारते देखकर प्रभा की आखों से आंसू बहने लगते। सह सारी तैयारी उसी दुष्ट के लिए हो रही है। यह चिन्ता जहरीले सापं की भांति उसे डस लेती थी; वह अब अपने पति को प्रत्येक बात प्रत्येक गति को सूक्ष्म दृष्टि से देखती। कितनी ही बातें जिन पर वह पहले ध्यान भी न देती थी, अब रहस्य से भरी हुई जान पड़ती। वह रात का न सोती, कभी पशुपति  की जेब टटोलती, कभी उसकी मेज पर रक्खें हुए पत्रों को पढ़ती! इसी टोह मे वह रात-दिन पड़ी रहती।
    वह सोचने लगी—मै क्या प्रेम-वंचिता बनी बैठी रहूं? क्या मै प्राणेश्वरी नही बन सकती? क्या इसे परित्यक्ता बनकर ही काटना होगा! आह निर्दयी तूने मुझे धोखा दिया। मुझसे आंखें फेर ली। पर सबसे बड़ा अनर्थ यह किया कि मुझे जीरवन का कलुषित मार्ग दिखा दिया।  मै भी विश्वासघात करके तुझे धोखा देकर क्या कलुषित प्रेम का आन्नद नही उठा सकती? अश्रुधारा से सीचंकर ही सही, पर क्या अपने लिए कोई बाटिका नही लगा सकती? वह सामने के मकान मे घुघंराले बालोंवाला युवक रहता है और जब मौका पाता है, मेरी ओर सचेष्ट नेत्रों से देखता । क्या केवल एक प्रेम-कटाक्ष से मै उसके हृदय पर अधिकार नहीं प्राप्त कर सकती? अगर मै इस भांति निष्ठुरता का बदला लूं तो क्या अनुचित होगा? आखिर मैने अपना जीवन अपने पति को किस लिए सौंपा था? इसीलिए तो कि सुख से जीवन व्यतीत करूँ। चाहूं और चाही जाऊं और इस प्रेम-साम्राज्य की अधीश्वर बनी रहूं। मगह आह! वे सारी अभिलाषाएं धूल मे मिल गई। अब मेरे लिए क्या रह गया है? आज यदि मै मर जाऊं तो कौन रोयेगा? नहीं, घी के चिराग जलाए जाएंगें। कृष्णा हंसकर कहेगी—अब बस हम है और तुम। हमारे बीच मे कोई बाधा, कोई कंटक नहीं है।
    आखिर प्रभा इन कलुषित भावनाओं के प्रवाह मे बह चली। उसके हृदय में रातों को, निद्रा और आशविहीन रातों को बड़े प्रबल वेग से यह तूफान उठने लगा। प्रेम तो अब किसी अन्य पुरूष्ज्ञ के साथ कर सकती थी, यह व्यापार तो जीवन में केवल एक ही बार होता है। लेकिन वह प्राणेश्वरी अवश्य बन सकती थी और उसके लिए एक मधुर मुस्कान, एक बांकी निगाह काफी थी। और जब वह किसी की प्रेमिका हो जायेगी तो यह विचार कि मैने पति से उसकी बेवफाई का बदला ले लिया कितना आनन्दप्रद होगा! तब वह उसके मुख की ओर कितने गर्व, कितने संतोष, कितने उल्लास से देखेगी।
    सन्ध्या का समय था। पशुपति सैर करने गया था। प्रभा कोठे पर चढ गई और सामने वाले मकान की ओर देखा। घुंघराले बोलोवाला युवक उसके कोठे की ओर ताक रहा था। प्रभा ने आज पहली बार उस युवक की ओर मुस्करा कर देखा। युवक भी मुस्कराया और अपनी गर्दन झुकाकर मानों यह संकेत किया कि आपकी प्रेम दृष्टि का भिखारी हूं। प्रभा ने गर्व से भरी हुई दृष्टि इधर-उधर दौड़ाई, मानों वह पशुपति सेकहना चाहती थी—तुम उस कुलटा केपैरो पड़ते हो और समझते हो कि मेरे हृदय को चोट नही लगती। लो तुम भी देखो और अपने हृदय पर चोट न लगने दो, तुम उसे प्यार करो, मै भी इससे हंसू-बोलू। क्यों? यह अच्छा नही लगता? इस दृश्य को शान्त चित से नही देख सकते? क्यों रक्त खौलने लगता है? मै वही तो कह रही हूं जो तुम कर रहे हो!
    आह! यदि पशुपति को ज्ञात हो जाता कि मेरी निष्ठुरता ने इस सती के हृदय की कितनी कायापलट कर दी है तो क्या उसे अपने कृत्य पर पश्चाताप न होता, क्या वह अपने किये पर लज्जित न होता!
    प्रभा ने उस युवक से इशारें मे कहा—आज हम और तुम पूर्व वाले मैदान में मिलेगें और कोठे के नीचे उतर आई। 
    प्रभा के हृदय मे इस समय एक वही उत्सुकता थी जिसमें प्रतिकार का आनन्द  मिश्रित था। वह अपने कमरे मे जाकर अपने चुने हुए आभूषण पहनने लगी। एक क्षण मे वह एक फालसई रंग की रेशमी साड़ी पहने कमरे से निकली और बाहर जाना ही चाहती थी कि शान्ता ने पुकारा—अम्मा जी, आप कहां जा रहा है, मै भी आपके साथ चलूंगी।
    प्रभा ने झट बालिका को गोद मे उठा लिया और उसेछाती  से लगाते ही उसके विचारों ने पलटा खाया। उन बाल नेत्रों  मे उसके प्रति कितना असीम विश्वास, कितना सरल स्नेह, कितना पवित्र प्रेम झलक रहा था। उसे उस समय माता का कर्त्तव्य याद आया। क्या उसकी प्रेमाकांक्षा उसके वात्सल्य भाव को कुचल देगीं?  क्या वह प्रतिकार की प्रबल इच्छा पर अपने मातृ-कर्त्तव्य को बलिदान कर देगी? क्या वह अपने क्षणिक सुख के लिए उस बालिका का भविष्य, उसका जीवन धूल में मिला देगी? प्रभा कीआखों  से आसूं की दो बूंदूं गिर पड़ी। उसने कहा—नही, कदापि नहीं, मै अपनी प्यारी बच्ची के लिए सब कुछ सह सकती हूं।

----------


## Rajeev

५
एक महीना गुजर गया। प्रभा अपनी चिन्ताओं को भूल जाने की चेष्टा करती रहती थी, पर पशुपति नित्य किसी न किसी बहने से कॄष्णा की चर्चा किया करता। कभी-कभी हंसकर कहता—प्रभा, अगर तुम्हारी अनुमति हो तो मै कृष्णा से विवाह कर लूं। प्रभा इसके जवाब मे रोने के सिवा और क्या कर सकती थी?
    आखिर एक दिन पशुपति ने उसे विनयपूर्ण शब्दों में कहा-कहा कहूं प्रभा, उस रमणी की छवि मेरी आंखों से नही उतरती। उसने मुझे कहीं का नही रक्खा। यह कहकरउसने कई बार अपना माथा ठोका। प्रभा का हृदय करूणा से द्रवित हो गया। उसकी दशा उस रोगी की-सी-थी जो यह जानता हो कि मौत उसके सिर परखेल रही हैं, फिर भी उसकी जीवन-लालसा दिन-दिन बढती जाती हो। प्रभा इन सारी बातो पर भी अपने पति से प्रेम करती थी और स्त्री-सुलभ स्वभाव के अनुसार कोई बहाना खोजती थी कि उसके अपराधों को भूल जाय और उसे क्षमाकर दे।
    एक दिन पशुपति बड़ी रात गये घर आया और रात-भर नींद मे ‘कृष्णा! कृष्णा!’ कहकर बर्राता रहा। प्रभा ने अपने प्रियतम का यह आर्तनाद सुना और सारी रात चुपके-चुपके रोया की…बस रोया की!
    प्रात: काल वह पशुपति के लिए दुध का प्याला लिये खड़ी थी कि वह उसके पैरा पर गिर पड़ा और बोला—प्रभा, मेरी तुमसे एक विनय है, तुम्ही मेरी रक्षा कर सकती हो, नहीं मै मर जाऊंगा। मै जनता हूं कि यह सुनकर तुम्हें बहुत कष्टहोगा, लेकिन मुझ पर दया करों। मै तुम्हारी इस कृपा को कभी न भूलूंगा। मुझ पर दया करो।
    प्रभा कांपने लगी। पशुपति क्या कहना चाहता है, यह उसका दिल साफ बता रहा था। फिर भी वह भयभीत होकर पीछे हट गई और दूध का प्याला मेज पर रखकर अपने पीले मुख को कांपतेहुए हाथों सेछिपा लिया। पशुपति ने फिर भी सब कुछ ही कह डाला। लालसाग्नि अब अंदर न रह सकती थी, उसकीज्वाला बाहर निकल ही पड़ी। तात्पर्य यह था कि पशुपति ने कृष्णा के साथ विवाह करना निश्चय  कर लिया था। वह से दूसरे घर मे रक्खेगा और प्रभा के यहां दो रात और एक रात उसके यहां रहेगा। 
    ये बातें सुनकर प्रभा रोई नहीं, वरन स्तम्भित होकर खड़ी रह गई। उसे ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि उसके गले मे कोई चीज अटकी हुई है और वह सांस नही ले सकती।
    पशुपति ने फिर कहा—प्रभा, तुम नही जानती कि जितना प्रेम तुमसे मुझे आज है उतना पहले कभी नही था। मै तुमसे अलग नही हो सकता। मै जीवन-पर्यन्त तुम्हे इसी भांति प्यार करता रहूंगा। पर कृष्णा मुझे मार डालेगी। केवल तुम्ही मेर रक्षा कर सकती हो। मुझे उसके हाथ मत छोड़ों, प्रिये!
    अभागिनी प्रभा! तुझसे पूछ-पूछ कर तेरी गर्दन पर छुरी चलाई जा रही है! तू गर्दन झुका देगी यच आत्मगौरव से सिर उठाकर कहेगी—मै यह नीच प्रस्ताव नही सुन सकती।
    प्रभा ने इन बातों मे एक भी न की। वह अचेत होकर भूमि पर गिर पड़ी। जब होश आया, कहने लगी—बहुत अच्छा, जैसी तुम्हारी इच्छा! लेकिनद मुझे छोड़ दों, मै अपनी मां के घर जाऊंगी, मेरी शान्ता मुझे दे दों।
    यह कहकर वह रोती हुई वहां से शांता को लेने चली गई और उसे गोद में लेकर कमरे से बाहर निकली। पशुपति लज्जा और ग्लानि से सिर झुकायें उसके पीछे-पीछे आता रहा और कहता रहा—जैसी तुम्हारी इच्छा हो प्रभा, वह करो, और मै क्या कहूं, किंतु मेरी प्यारी प्रभा, वादा करों कि तुम मुझे क्षमा कर दोगी। किन्तु प्रभा ने उसको कुछ जवाब न दियय और बराबर द्वार की ओर चलती रही। तब पशुपति ने आगे बढ़कर उसेपकड लिया और उसके मुरझाये हुए पर अश्रु-सिचिंत कपोलों को चूम-चूमकर कहने लगा—प्रिये, मुझे भूल न जाना, तुम्हारी याद मेरे हृदय मे सदैव बनी रहेगी। अपनी अंगूठी मुझे देती जाओ, मै उसे तुम्हारी निशानी समझ कर रक्खूगां और उसे हृदय से लगाकर इस दाह को शीतल करूंगा। ईश्वर के लिएप्रभा, मुझे छोड़ना मत, मुझसे नाराज न होना…एक सप्ताह के लिए अपनी माता केपास जाकर रहो। फिर मै तुम्हें जाकर लाऊंगा।
    प्रभा ने पंशुपति के कर-पाश से अपने को छुड़ा लिया और अपनी लड़की का हाथ पकड़े हुए गाड़ी की ओर चली। उसने पशुपति को न कोई उत्तर दिया और न यह सुना कि वह क्या कर रहा है।

----------


## Rajeev

६
अम्मां, आप क्यों हंस रही है?
‘कुछ तो नहीं बेटी।‘
    ‘वह पीले-पीले पुराने कागज तुम्हारे हाथ में क्या हैं?’
    ‘ये उस ऋण के पुर्जे हैं जो वापस नही मिला।‘
    ‘ये तो पुराने खत मालूम होते है?’
    ‘नही बेटी।‘
    बात यह थी कि प्रभा अपनी चौदह वर्ष की युवती पुत्री के सामने सत्य का पर्दा नही खोलना चाहती थी। हां, वे कागज वास्तव मे एक ऐसे कर्ज के पुर्जे थे जो वापस नही मिला। ये वही पुरानें पत्र थे जो आज एक किताब मे रक्खें हुए मिले थे और ऐसे फूल की पशुड़ियां की भांति दिखाई देते थे जिनका रंग और गंध किताब मे रक्खें-रक्खें  उड़ गई हो, तथापि वे सुख के दिनों को याद दिला रहे थे और इस कारण प्रभा की दूष्टि मे वे बहुमूल्य थे।
    शांता समझ गई कि अम्मा कोई ऐसा काम कर रही है जिसकी खबर मुझे नही करना चाहती और इस बात से प्रसन्न होकर कि मेरी दुखी माता आज अपना शोक भूल गई है और जितनी देर तक वह इस आनन्द मे मग्न रहे उतना ही अच्छा है, एक बहाने से बाहर चली गई। प्रभा जब कमरे मे अकेली रह गई तब उसने पत्रों का फिर पढ़ना शुरू किया। 
    आह! इन चौदह वर्षो मे क्या कुछ नही हो गया! इस समय उस विरहणी के हृदय मे कितनी ही पूर्व स्मृतियॉँ जग्रत हो गई, जिन्होने हर्ष और शोक के स्रोत एक साथ ही खोल दिए।
    प्रभा के चले जाने के बाद पशुपति ने बहुत चाहा कि कृष्णा से उसका विवाह हो जाय पर वह राजी न हुई। इसी नैराश्य और क्रोध की दशा मे पशुपति एक कम्पनी का एजेण्ट होकर योरोप चला गया। तब फिर उसे प्रभा की याद आई। कुछदिनों तक उसके पास से क्षमाप्रार्थना-पूर्ण पत्र आते रहे, जिनमें वह बहुत जल्द घर आकर प्रभासे मिलने के वादे करता रहा औ प्रेम के इस नये प्रवाह में पुरानी कटुताओ कों जलमग्न कर देने के आशामय स्वप्न देखता रहा। पति-परायणा प्रभा के संतप्त हृदय मे फिर आशा की हरियाली लहराने लगी, मुरझाई हुई आशा-लताएं फिर पल्लवित होने लगी! किन्तु यह भी भाग्य की एक क्रीड़ा ही थी। थोड़े ही दिनों मे रसिक पशुपति एक नये प्रेम-जाल मे फंस गया और तब से उसके पत्र आने बन्द हो गये। इस वक्त प्रभा के हाथ मे वही पत्र थे जो उसके पति ने यारोप से उस समय भेजे थे जब नैराश्य का घाव हरा था। कितनी चिकनी-चुपडी बातें थी। कैसे-कैसे दिल खुश करने वाले वादे थे! इसके बाद ही मालूम हुआ कि पशुपति ने एक अंग्रेज लड़की से विवाह कर लिया है। प्रभा पर वज्र-सा गिर पड़ा—उसके हृदय के टुकड़े हो गये—सारी आशाओं पर पानी फिर गय। उसका निर्बल शरीर इस आघात का सहन न कर सका। उसे ज्वर आने लगा। और किसी को उसके जीवन की आशा न रही। वह स्वयं मृत्यु की अभिलाषिणी थी और मालूम भी होता था कि मौत किसी सर्प की भांति उसकी देह से लिपट गई है। लेकिन बुलने से मौत भी नही आती।  ज्वर शान्त हो गया और प्रभा फिर वही आशाविह विहीन जीवन व्यतीत करने लगी।

----------


## Rajeev

७
एक दिन प्रभा ने सुना कि पशुपति योरोप से लौट आया है और वह योरोपीय स्त्री उसके साथ नही है। बल्कि उसके लौटने क कारण वही स्त्री हुई है। वह औरत बारह साल तक उसकी सहयोगिनी रही पर एक दिन एक अंग्रेज युवक के साथ भाग गई। इस भीषण और अत्यन्त कठोर आघात ने पशुपति की कमर तोड़ दी। वह नौकरी छोड़कर घर चला आया। अब उसकी सूरत इतनी बदल गई थी उसके मित्र लोग उससे बाजार मे मिलते तो उसे पहचान न सकते थे—मालूम होता था, कोई बूढ़ा कमर झुकाये चला जाता है। उसके बाल तक सफेद हो गये।
    घर आकर पशुपति ने एक दिन शान्ता को बुला भेजा। इस तरह शांता उसके घर आने-जाने लगी। वह अपने पिता की दशा देखकर मन ही मन कुढ़ती थी।
     इसी बीच मे शान्ता के विवाह के सन्देश आने लगे, लेकिन प्रभा को अपने वैवाहिक जीवन मे जो अनुभव हुआ था वह उसे इन सन्देशों को लौटने पर मजबूर करता था। वह सोचती, कहीं इस लडकी की भी वही गति न हो जो मेरी हुई हैं। उसे ऐसा मालूम होता था कि यदि शान्त का विवाह हो गया तो इस अन्तिम अवस्था मे भी मुझे चैन न मिलेगा और मरने के बाद भी मै पुत्री का शोक लेकर जाऊंगी। लेकिन अन्त मे एक ऐसे अच्छे घराने से सन्देश आया कि प्रभा उसे नाही न कर सकी। घर बहुत ही सम्पन्न् था, वर भी बहुत ही सुयोग्य। प्रभा को स्वीकार ही करना पड़ेगा। लेकिन पिता की अनुमति भी आवश्यक थी। प्रभा ने इस विषय मेपशुपति को एक पत्र लिखा और शान्ता के ही हाथ् भेज दिया। जब शान्ता पत्र लेकर चली गई तब प्रभा भोजन बनाने चली गई। भाति-भांति की अमंगल कल्पनाएं उसके मन मे आने लगी और चूल्हे से निकलते धुएं मे उसे एक चित्र-सा दिखाई दिया कि शान्ता  के पतले-पतले होंठ सूखे हूए है और वह कांप रही है और जिस तरह प्रभा पतिगृह से आकर माता की गोद मे गिर गई थी उसी तर शान्ता भी आकर माता की गोद मे गिर पड़ी है।

----------


## Rajeev

८
पशुपति ने प्रभा का पत्र पढ़ा तो उसे चुप-सी लग गई। उसने अपना सिगरेट जलाया और जोर-जोर कश खीचनें लगा।
फिर वह उठ खड़ा हुआ और कमरे मे टहलने लगा। कभी मूंछों को दांतों से काटता की खिचड़ी दाढ़ी को नीचे की ओर खींचता।
सहसा वह शान्ता के पास आकर खड़ा हो गया और कांपते हुए स्वर मे बोला—बेटी जिस घर को तेरी मां स्वीकार करती हो उसे मै कैसे नाही कर सकता हूं। उन्होने बहुत सोच-समझकर हामी भरी होगी। ईश्वर करे तुम सदा सौभागय्वती रहों। मुझे दुख है तो इतना ही कि जब तू अपने घर चली जायेगी तब तेरी माता अकेली रह जायगी। कोई उसके आंसू पोंछने वाला न रहेगा। कोई ऐसा उपाय सोच कि तेरी माता का क्लेश दूर हो और मै भी इस तरह मारा-मारा न फिरूं। ऐसा उपाय तू ही निकाल सकती है। सम्भव है लज्जा और संकोच के कारण मै अपने हृदय की बात तुझसे कभी न कह सकता, लेकिन अब तू जा रही है और मुझे संकोच का त्याग करने के सिवा कोई उपाय नही है। तेरी मां तुझे प्यार करती है और तेरा अनुरोध कभी न टालेगी। मेरी दशा जो तू अपनी आंखों से देश रही है यही उनसे कह देना। जा, तेरा सौभाग्य अमर हो।
    शान्ता रोती हुई पिता की छाती से लिपट गई और यह समय से पहले बूढ़ा हो जाने वाला मनुष्य अपनी दुर्वासनाओं का दण्ड भोगने के बाद पश्चाताप और ग्लानि के आंसू बहा-बहाकर शान्ता क केशराशि को भिगोने लगा।
    पतिपरायणा प्रभा क्या शान्ता का अनुरोध टाल सकती थी? इस प्रेम-सूत्र ने दोनों भग्न-हृदय को  सदैव के लिए मिला दिया।

—‘सरस्वती’ जनवरी, १९२६

----------


## Rajeev

तांगेवालने की बड़
लेखक को इलाहाबाद मे एक बार ताँगे मे लम्बा सफर करने का संयोग हुआ। तांगे वाले मियां जम्मन बड़े बातूनी थे। उनकी उम्र पचास के करीब थी, उनकी बड़ से रास्ता इस आसानी से तस हुआ कि कुछ मालूम ही न हुआ। मै पाठकों के मनोरंजन के लिए उनकी जीवन और बड़ पेश करता हूं।

१
जुम्मन—कहिए बाबूजी, तांगा…वह तो इस तरफ देखते ही नहीं, शायद इक्का लेंगे। मुबारक। कम खर्च बालानशीन, मगर कमर रह जायगी बाबूजी, सडक खराब है, इक्के मे तकलीफ होगी। अखबार मे पढ़ा होगा कल चार इक्के इसी सड़क पर उलट गये। चुंगी (म्युनिस्पिलटी) सलामत रहे, इक्के बिल्कुल बन्द हो जायेगें। मोटर, जारी तो सड़क खराब करे और नुकसान हो हम गरीब इक्केवालों का। कुछ दिनों मे हवाई जहाज मे सवारियां चलेंगी, तब हम इक्केवालों कों सड़क मिल जायेगी। देखेंगे उस वक्त इन लारियों को कौन पूछेता है, आजायबघरों मे देखने को मिले तो मिलें। अभी तो उनके दिमाग ही नही मिलते। अरे साहब, रास्ता निकलना दुश्वार कर दिया है, गोया कुल सड़क उन्ही के वास्ते है और हमारे वास्ते पटरी और धूल! अभी ऐठतें है, हवाई जहाजों को आने दीजिए। क्यो हूजुर, इन मोटर वाले की आधी आमदनी लेकर सरकार सड़क की मरम्मत मे क्यों नही खर्च करती? या पेट्रोल पर चौगुना टैक्स लगा दे। यह अपने को टैक्सी कहते है, इसके माने तो टैक्स देने वाले है। ऐ हुजूर, मेरी बुढिया कहती है इक्का छोड़ तांगा लिया, मगर अब तांगे मे भी कुछ नही रहा, मोटर लो। मैने जवाब दिया कि अपने हाथ-पैर की सवारी रखोगी या दूसरे के। बस हुजूर वह चुप हे गयी। और सुनिए, कल की बात है कल्लन ने मोटर चलाया, मियां एक दरख्त से टकरागये, वही शहीद हो गये। एक बेवा और दस बच्चे यतीम छोड़े। हुजूर, मै गरीब आदमी हूं, अपने बच्चों को पाल लेता हूं, और क्या चाहिए। आज कुछ कम चालीस साल से इक्केवानी करता हूं, थोड़े दिन और रहे वह भी इसी तरह चाबुक लिये कट जायेगें। फिर हुजूर देखें, तो इक्का, तांगा और घोड़ा गिरे पर भी कुछ-न-कुछ दे ही जायेगा। बरअक्स इसके मोटर बन्द हो जाय तो हुजूर उसका लोहा दो रूपये मे भी कोई न लेगा। हुजूर घोड़ा घोड़ा ही है, सवारियां पैदल जा रही है, या हाथी की लाश खीचं रही है। हुजूर घोड़े पर हर तरह का काबू और हर सूरत मे नफा। मोटर मे कोई आराम थोड़े ही है। तांगे मे सवारी भी सो रही है, हम भी सो रहे है और घोड़ा भी सो रहा है मगर मंजिल तय हो रही है। मोटर के शारे से तो कान के पर्दे फटते है और हांकने वाले को तो जैस चक्की पीसना पड़ता है।

----------


## Rajeev

२
ऐहुजूर, औरतों भी इक्के-तांगे को बड़ी बेदर्दी से इस्तेमाल करती है। कल की बात है, सात-आठ औरते आई और पूछने लगी  कि तिरेबेनी का क्यो लोगे। हुजूर निर्ख तो तय है, कोई व्हाइटवे की दुकान  तो है नहीं कि साल मे चार बार सेल हो। निर्ख से हमारी मजदूरी चुका दो और दुआए लो। यों तो हुजूर मालिक है, चाहें एक बर कुछ न दें मगर सरकार, औरतें एक रूपए का काम हे तो आठ ही आना देती हैं। हुजूर हम तो साहब लोगों का काम करते है। शरीफ हमशा शरीफ रहते है ओर हुजूर औरत हर जगह औरत ही रहेगी। एक तो पर्दे के बहाने से हम लोग हटा दिए जाते है। इक्के-तांगे मे दर्जनों सवरियां और बच्चे बैठ जाते है। एक बार इक्के की कमानी टूटी तो उससे एक न दो पूरी तेरह औरते निकल आई। मै गरीब आदमी मर गयां। हुजूर सबको हैरत होती है कि किस तरह ऊपर नीचें बैठ लेती है कि कैची मारकर बैठती है। तांगे मे भी जान नही बचती। दोनों घुटनो पर एक-एक बच्चा को भी ले लेती है। इस तरह हुजूर तांगे के अन्दर सर्कस का-सा नक्शा हो जाता है। इस पर भी पूरी-पूरी मजदूरी यह देना जानती ही नहीं। पहले तो पर्दे को जारे था। मर्दो से बातचीत हुई और मजदूरी मिल गई। जब से नुमाइश हुई, पर्दा उखड गया और औरतें बाहन आने-जानें लगी। हम गरीबों का सरासर नुकसान होता है। हुजूर हमारा भी अल्लाह मालिक है। साल मे मै भी बराबर हो रहता हूं। सौ सुनार की तो एक लोहार की भी हो जाती है। पिछले महीने दो घंटे सवारी के बाद आठ आने पैसे देकर बी अन्दर भागीं। मेरी निगाह जो तांगे पर पड़ी तो क्या देखताहूं कि एक सोने का झुमका गिरकर रह गया। मै चिल्लाया माई यह क्या, तो उन्होने कहा अब एक हब्बा और न मिलेग और दरवाजा बन्द। मै दो-चार मिनट तक तो तकता रह गया मगर फिर वापस चला आया। मेरी मजूदरी माई के पास रही गई और उनका झुमका मेरे पास।

----------


## Rajeev

३
कल की बात है, चार स्वाराजियों न मेरा तांगा किया, कटरे से स्टेशन चले, हुकुम मिला कि तेज चलों। रास्ते-भर गांधीजी की जय! गांधीजी की जय! पुकारते गए। कोई साहब बाहर से आ रहे थे और बड़ी भीड़े और जुलूस थे। कठपुतली की तरह रास्ते-,भर उछलते-कूदते गए। स्टेशन पहुचकर मुश्किल से चार आने दिए। मैने पूर किराया मांगा, मगर  वहां गांधी जी की जय! गांधी जी की जय के सिवाय क्या था! मै चिल्लाया मेरा पेट! मेरा पेट! मेरातांगा थिएटर का स्टेज था, आप नाचे-कूदे और अब मजदूरी नी देते! मगर मै चिल्लाता ही रहा, वह भीड़ मे गायब हो गए। मै तो समझता हू कि लोग पागल हो गए है, स्वराज मांगते है, इन्ही हरकतों पर स्वराज मिलेगा! ऐ हुजूर अजब हवा चल रही है। सुधर तो करते नही, स्वराज मांगते है। अपने करम तो पहले दुरूस्त होले। मेरे लड़के को बरगलाया, उसने सब कपड़े इकटठे किए और लगा जिद करने कि आग लाग दूंगा। पहले तो मैने समझाया कि मै गरीब आदमी हूं, कहा से और कपड़े लाऊंगा, मगर जब वह न माना तो मैने गिराकर उसको खूब मारा। फिर क्या था होश ठिकाने हो गए। हुजूर जब वक्त आएगा तो हमी इक्के-तांगेवाला स्वराज हांककर लांएगे। मोटर पर स्वराज हर्गिज न आएगा। पहले हमको पूरी मजदूरी दो फिर स्वराज मांगो। हुजूर औरते तो औरतें हम उनसे न जबान खोल सकते है  न कुछ कह सकते है, वह जो कुछ दे देती है, लेना पड़ता है। मगर कोई-कोई नकली शरीफ लोग औरतो के भी कान काटते है। सवार होने से पहले हमारे नम्बर देखते है, अगर कोई चील रास्ते मे उनकी लापरवाही से गिर जाय तो वह भी हमारे सिर ठोकते है और मजा यह कि किराया कम दे तो हम उफ न करें। एक बार  का जिक्र सुनिए, एक नकली ‘वेल-वेल’ करके लाट साहब के दफ्तर गए, मुझको बाहर छोड़ा और कहां कि एक मिनट मे आते है, वह दिन है कि आज तक इन्तजार ही कर रहा हूं। अगर यह हजरत कही दिखाई दिये तो एक बार तो दिल खोलकर बदला ले लूंगा फिर चाहे जो कुछ हो।

----------


## Rajeev

४
अब न पहले के-से मेहरबान रहे न पहले की-सी हालत। खुदा जाने शराफत कहां गायब हो  गई। मोटर के साथ हवा हुई जाती है। ऐ हुजूर आप ही जैसे साहब लोग हम इक्केवालों की कद्र करते थे, हमसें भी इज्जत पेश आते थे। अब वह वक्त है कि हम लोग छोटे आदमी है, हर बात पर गाली मिलती है, गुस्सा सहना पड़ता है। कल दो बाबू लोग जा रहे थे, मैने पूछा, तांगा…तो एक ने कहा, नही हमको जल्दी है। शायद यह मजाक होगां। आगे चलकर एक साहब पूछते है कि टैक्सी कहां मिलेगी? अब कहिए यह छोटा शहर है, हर जगह जल्द से जल्द हम लोग पहुचा देते है। इस पर भी हमीं बतलाएं किटैक्सी कहां मिलेगी। अन्धेरे है अन्धेरे! खयाल तो कीजिए यह नन्ही सी जान घोड़ों की, हम और हमारे बाल-बच्चे और चौदह आने घंटा। हुजूर, चौदह आने मे तो घोड़ी को एक कमची भी लगाने को जी नही चाहता। हुजूर हमें तो कोई चौबीस घंटे के वास्ते मोल ले ले।
    कोई-कोई साहब हमीं से नियारियापन  करते है। चालीस साल से हुजूर, यहीकाम कर रहा हूं। सवारी को देखा और भांप गए कि क्या चाहते है। पैसा मिला और हमारी घोड़ी के पर निकल आए। एक साहब ने बड़े तूम-तड़ाक के बाद घंटों के हिसाब से तांगा तय किया और वह भी सरकारी रेट से कम। आप देखे कि चुंगी ही ने रेट मुकर्रर करते वक्त जान निकाल ली है लेकिन कुछ लोग बगैर तिलों के तेल निकालना चाते है। खैर मैने भी बेकारी मे कम रेट ही मान लिया। फिर जनाब थोड़ी दूर चलकर हमारातांगा भी जनाजे की चाल चलने लगा। वह कह रहे है कि भाई जरा तेज चलो, मै कहता हूं कि रोज का दिन है, घोड़ी का दम न टूटे। तब वह फरमाते है, हमें क्या तुमहार ही घंटा देर मे होगा। सरकार मुझे तो इसमें खुशी है आप ही सवार रहे और गुलाम आपको फिराता रहे।

----------


## Rajeev

५
लाट साहब के दफ्तरमें  एक बड़े बाबू थे। कटरे मे रहते थे। खुदा झूठ न बुलवाए उनकी कमर तीन गज से कम न होगी। उनको देखकर इक्के-तांगेवाले आगे हट जाते थे। कितने ही इक्के वह तोड़ चुक थे। इतने भारी होने पर भी इस सफाई से कूदते थे कि खुद कभी चोट न खाई। यह गुलाम ही कि हिम्मत थी कि उनको ले जाता था। खुदा उनको खुश रक्खे, मजदूरी भी अच्छी देते थे। एक बार मै ईंदू का इक्का लिए जा रहा था, बाबू मिल गए और कहा कि दफ्तर तक पहुचा दोगे? आज देर हो गई है, तुम्हारे घोड़े मे सिर्फ ढाचां ही रह गया है। मैने जवाब दिया, यह मेरा घोड़ा नही है, हुजूर तो डबल मजदूरी देते है, हुकूम दे तो दो इक्के एक साथ बांध लू और फिर चलूं।

----------


## Rajeev

६
और सुनिए, एक सेठजी ने इक्का भाड़ा किया। सब्जी मंडी से सब्जीवगैरह ली और भगाते हुए स्टेशन आए। इनाम की लालच मे मै घोड़ी पीटता लाया। खुदाजानता है, उस रोज जानवर पर बड़ी मार पड़ी। मेरे हाथ दर्द करने लगे। रेल का वक्त सचमुच बहुत ही तंग था। स्टेशन पर पहूचें तो मेरे लिए वही चवन्नी। मै बोला यह क्या? सेठ जी कहते है, तुम्हारा भाड़ा तख्ती दिखाओ। मैने कहा देर करे आप और मेरा घोड़ा मुफ्त पीटा जाय। सेठती जवाब देते है कि भई तुम भी तो जल्दी फरागत पा गए और चोट तुम्हारे तो लगी नही। मैने कहा कि महाराज इस जानवर पर तो दया किजीए। तब सेठजी ढीले पड़े और कहां, हां इस गरीब का जरूर लिहाज होना चाहिए और अपनी टोकरी से चार पत्ते गोभी के निकाले और घोड़ी को खिलाकर चल दिए। यह भी शायद मजाक होगां मगर मै गरीब मुफ्त मरा। उस वक्त से घोड़ी का हाजमा बदल गया। 
    अजब वक्त आ गा है, पब्लिक अब दूसरों का तोलिहाज ही नही करती। रंग-ढ़ग तौर-तरीका सभी कुछ बदल गए है। जब हम अपनी मजदूरी मांगते है तो जवाब मिलता है कि तुम्हारी अमलदारी है, खुली सड़क पर लूट लो! अपने जानवरो को सेठजी हलुआ-जलेबी खिलाएगें, मगर हमारी गर्दन मारेगें। कोई दिन थे, कि हमको किराये के अलावा मालपूर भी मिलते थे।
    अब भी इस गिरे जमाने मे भी कभी-कभी शरीफ रईस नजर आ  ही जाते है। एक बार का जिक्र सुनिए, मेरे तांगे मे सवांरिया बैठी। कश्मीरी होटल से निकलकर कुछ थोड़ी-सी चढ़ी थी। कीटगंज पहुचकर सामने वाले ने चौरास्ता आने से पहले ही चौदह आने दिये और उतर गया। फिर पिछली एक सवारी ने उतरकर चौदह आने दिए। अब तीसरी उतरती नही। मैने कहा कि हजरत चौराहा आ गया। जवाब नदारद। मैने कहा कि बाबू इन्हे भी उतार लो। बाबू ने देखा-भाला मगर वह नशे मे चूर है उतार कौन! बाबू बोले अब क्या करें। मैने कहा—क्या करोगे। मामला तो बिल्कुल साफ है। थाने जाइए और अगर दस मिनट मे काई वारिस ने पैदा हो तो माल आपका। 
    बस हुजूर, इस पेश मे भी नित नये तमाशे देखने मे आते है। इन आखों सब कुछ देखा है हुजूर। पर्दे पड़ते थे, जाजिमें बांधी जाती थी, घटाटोप लगाये जाते थे, तब जनानी सवारियां बैठती थी। अब हुजूर अजब हालत है, पर्दा गया हवा के बहाने से। इक्का कुछ सुखो थोड़ा ही छोड़ा है। जिसको देखो यही कहता थाकि इक्का नही तांगा लाओं, आराम को न देखा। अब जान को नही देखते और मोटर-मोटर, टैक्सी-टैक्सी पुकारते है। हुजूर हमें  क्या हम तो दो दिन के मेहमान है, खुदा जो दिखायेगा, देख लेगें।
—‘जमाना’सितम्बर, १९२६

----------


## Rajeev

शादी की वजह

यह सवाल टेढ़ा है कि लोग शादी क्यो करते है? औरत और मर्द को प्रकृत्या एक-दूसरे की जरूरत होती है लेकिन मौजूदा हालत मे आम तौर पर शादी की यह सच्ची वजह नही होती बल्कि शादी सभ्य जीवन की एक रस्म-सी हो गई है। बहरलहाल, मैने अक्सर शादीशुदा लोगो से इस बारे मे पूछा तो लोगो ने इतनी तरह के जवाब दिए कि मै दंग रह गया। उन जवाबो को पाठको के मनोरंजन के लिए नीचे लिखा जाता है—
    एक साहब का तो बयान है कि मेरी शादी बिल्कुल कमसिनी मे हुई और उसकी जिम्मेदारी पूरी तरह मेरे मां-बाप पर है। दूसरे साहब को अपनी खूबसूरती पर बड़ा नाज है। उनका ख्याल है कि उनकी शादी उनके सुन्दर रूप की बदौलत हुई। तीसरे साहब फरमाते है कि मेरे पड़ोस मे एक मुशी साहब रहते थे जिनके एक ही लड़की थी। मैने सहानूभूतिवश खुद ही बातचीत करके शादी कर ली। एक साहब को अपने उत्तराधिकारी के रूप मे एक लड़के के जरूरत थी। चुनांचे आपने इसी धुन मे शादी कर ली। मगर बदकिस्मती से अब तक उनकी सात लड़कियां हो चुकी है और लड़के का कही पता नही। आप कहते है कि मेरा ख्यालहै कि यह शरारत मेरी बीवी की हैजो मुझे इस तरह कुढाना चाहती है। एक साहब पड़े पैसे वाले है और उनको अपनी दौलत खर्च करने का कोई तरीका ही मालूम न था इसलिए उन्होने अपनी शादी कर ली। एक और साहब कहते है कि मेरे आत्मीय और स्वजन हर वक्त मुझे घेरे रहा करते थे इसलिए मैने शादी कर ली। और इसका नतीजा यह हुआ कि अब मुझे शान्ति है। अब मेरे यहां कोई नही आता। एक साहब तमाम उम्र दूसरों की शादी-ब्याह पर व्यवहार और भेट देते-देते परेशान हो गए तो आपने उनकी वापसी की गरज से आखिरकार खुद अपनी शादी कर ली। 
    और साहबो से जो मैनेदर्याफ्त किया तो उन्होने निम्नलिखित कारण बतलाये। यह जवाब उन्ही के शब्दों मे नम्बरवार नीचे दर्ज किए जाते है—
    १—मेरे ससुर एक दौलत मन्द आदमी थे और उनकी यह इकलौती बेटी थी इसलिए मेरे पिता ने शादी की।
२—मेरे बाप-दादा सभी शादी करते चले आए है इसलिए मुझे भी शादी करनी पड़ी।
३—मै हमेशा से खामोश और कम बोलने वाला रहा हूं, इनकार न कर सका।
४—मेरे ससुर ने शुरू मे अपने धन-दौलत का बहुत प्रदर्शन किया इसलिए मेरे मां-बाप ने फौरन मेरी शादी मंजूर कर ली।
५—नौकर अच्छेनही मिलते थे ओर अगर मिलते भी थे तो ठहरते नही थे। खास तौर पर खाना पकानेवाला अच्छा नही मिलता। शादी के बाद इस मुसीबत से छुटकारा मिल गय।
६—मै अपना जीवन-बीमा कराना चाहता था और खानापूरी के वास्ते विधवा का नाम लिखना जरूरी था।
७—मेरी शादी जिद मे हुई। मेरे ससुर शादी के लिए रजामन्द न होते थे मगर मेरे पिता को जिद हो गई। इसलिए मेरी शादी हुई। आखिरकार मेरे ससुर को मेरी शादी करनी ही पड़ी। 
८—मेरे ससुरालवाले बड़े ऊंचे खानदान के है इसलिए मेरे माता-पिता ने कोशिश करके मेरी शादी की।
९—मेरी शिक्षा की कोई उचित व्यवस्था न थी इसलिए मुझे शादी करनी पड़ी।
१०—मेरे और मेरी बीवी के जनम के पहले ही हम दोनो के मां-बाप शादी की बातचीत पक्की हो गई थी।
११—लोगो के आग्रह से पिता ने शादी कर दी।
१२—नस्ल और खानदान चलाने के लिए शादी की।
१३—मेरी मां को देहान्त हो गया था और कोई घर को देखनेवाला न था इसलिए मजबूरन शादी करनी पड़ी।
१४—मेरी बहने अकेली थी, इस वास्ते शादी कर ली।
१५—मै अकेला था, दफ्तर जाते वक्त मकान मे ताला लगाना पड़ता था इसलिए शादी कर ली।
१६—मेरी मां ने कसम दिलाई थी इसलिए शादी की।
१७—मेरी पहली बीवी की औलाद को परवरिश की जरूरत थी, इसलिए शादी की।
१८—मेरी मां का ख्याल था कि वह जल्द मरने वाली है और मेरी शादी अपने ही सामने कर देना चाहती थी, इसलिए मेरी शादी हो गई। लेकिन शादीको दस साल हो रहे है भगवान की दया से मां के आशीष की छाया अभी तक कायम है।
१९—तलाक देने को जी चाहता था इसलिए शादी की।
२०—मै मरीज रहता हूं और कोई तीमारदार नही है इसलिए मैने शादी कर ली।
२१—केवल संयाग स मेरा विवाह हो गया। 
२२—जिस साल मेरी शादी हुई उस साल बहुत बड़ी सहालग थी। सबकी शादी होती थी, मेरी भी हो गई।
२३—बिला शादी के कोई अपना हाल पूछने वाला न था। 
२४—मैने शादी नही की है, एक आफत मोल ले ली है।
२५—पैसे वाले चचा की अवज्ञा न कर सका। 
२६—मै बुडढा होने लगा था, अगर अब न करता तो कब करता।
२७—लोक हित के ख्याल से शादी की।
२८—पड़ोसी बुरा समझते थे इसलिए निकाह कर लिया।
२९—डाक्टरो ने शादी केलिए मजबूर किया। 
३०—मेरी कविताओं को कोई दाद न देता था।
३१—मेरी दांत गिरने लगे थे और बाल सफेद हो गए थे इसलिए शादी कर ली।
३२—फौज मे शादीशुदा लोगों को तनख्वाह ज्यादा मिलतीथी इसलिए मैने भी शादी कर ली।
३३—कोई मेरा गुस्सा बर्दाश्त न करता था इसलिए मैने शादी कर ली।
३४—बीवी से ज्यादा कोई अपना समर्थक नही होता इसलिए मैने शादी कर ली।
३५—मै खुद हैरान हूं कि शादी क्यों की।
३६—शादी भाग्य मे लिखीथी इसलिए कर ली।
इसी तरह जितने मुंह उतनी बातें सुनने मे आयी।
 —‘जमाना’ मार्च, १९२७

----------


## Rajeev

मोटेराम जी शास्त्री

पण्डित मोटेरा जी शास्त्री को कौन नही जानता! आप अधिकारियों का रूख देखकर काम करते है। स्वदेशी आन्दोलने के दिनों मे अपने उस आन्दोलन का खूब विरोध किया था। स्वराज्य आन्दोलन के दिनों मे भी अपने अधिकारियों से राजभक्ति की सनद हासिल की थी। मगर जब इतनी उछल-कूद पर  उनकी तकदीर की मीठी नींद न टूटी, और अध्यापन कार्य से पिण्ड न छूटा, तो अन्त मे अपनी एक नई तदबीर सोची। घर जाकर धर्मपत्नी जी से बोले—इन बूढ़े तोतों को रटाते-रटातें मेरी खोपड़ी पच्ची हुई जाती है। इतने दिनों विद्या-दान देने का क्याफल मिला जो और आगे कुछ मिलने की आशा करूं।
    धर्मपत्न ने चिन्तित होकर कहा—भोजनों का भी तो कोई सहारा चाहिए।
    मोटेराम—तुम्हें जब देखो, पेट ही की फ्रिक पड़ी रहती है। कोई ऐसा विरला ही दिन जाता होगा कि निमन्त्रण न मिलते हो, और चाहे कोई निन्दा करें, पर मै परोसा लिये बिना नहीं आता हूं। आज ही सब यजमान मरे जाते है? मगर जन्म-भर पेट ही जिलया तो क्या किया। संसार का कुछ सुख भी तो भोगन चाहिए। मैने वैद्य बनने का निश्चय किया है। 
    स्त्री ने आश्चर्य से कहा—वैद्य बनोगे, कुछ वैद्यकी पढ़ी भी है?
    मोटे—वैद्यक पढने से कुछ नही होता, संसार मे विद्या का इतना महत्व नही जितना बुद्धि क। दो-चार सीधे-सादे लटके है, बस और कुछ नही। आज ही अपने नाम के आगे भिष्गाचार्य बढ़ा लूंगा, कौन पूछने आता है, तुम भिषगाचार्य हो या नही। किसी को क्या गरज पड़ी है जो मेरी परिक्षा लेता फिरे। एक मोटा-सा साइनबोर्ड बनवा लूंगा। उस पर शब्द लिखें होगे—यहा स्त्री पुरूषों के गुप्त रोगों की चिकित्सा विशेष रूप से की जाती है। दो-चार पैसे का हउ़-बहेड़ा-आवंला कुट छानकर रख लूंगा। बस, इस काम के लिए इतना सामान पर्याप्त है। हां, समाचारपत्रों मे विज्ञापन दूंगा और नोटिस बंटवाऊंगा। उसमें लंका, मद्रास, रंगून, कराची आदि दूरस्थ स्थानों के सज्जनों की चिटिठयां दर्ज की जाएंगी। ये मेरे चिकित्सा-कौशल के साक्षी होगें जनता को क्या पड़ी है कि वह इस बात का पता लगाती फिरे कि उन स्थानों मे इन नामों के मनुष्य रहते भी है, या नहीं फिर देखों वैद्य की कैसी चलती है। 
    स्त्री—लेकिन बिना जाने-बूझ दवा दोगे, तो फायदा क्या करेगी?
    मोटे—फायदा न करेगी, मेरी बला से। वैद्य का काम दवा देना है, वह मृत्यु को परस्त करने का ठेका नही लेता, और फिर जितने आदमी बीमार पड़ते है, सभी तो नही मर जाते। मेरा यह कहना है कि जिन्हें कोई औषधि नही दी जाती, वे विकार शान्त हो जाने पर ही अच्छे हो जाते है। वैद्यों को बिना मांगे यश मिलता है। पाच रोगियों मे एक भी अच्छा हो गया, तो उसका यश मुझे अवश्य ही मिलेगा। शेष चार जो मर गये, वे मेरी निन्दा करने थोडे ही आवेगें। मैने बहुत विचार करके देख लिया, इससे अच्छा कोई काम नही है। लेख लिखना मुझे आता ही है, कवित्त बना ही लेता हूं, पत्रों मे आयुर्वेद-महत्व पर दो-चार लेख लिख दूंगा, उनमें जहां-तहां दो-चार कवित्त भी जोड़ दूंगा और लिखूगां भी जरा चटपटी भाषा मे । फिर देखों कितने उल्लू फसते है यह न समझो कि मै इतने दिनो केवल बूढे तोते ही रटाता रहा हूं। मै नगर के सफल वैद्यो की चालों का अवलोकन करता रहा हू और इतने दिनों के बाद मुझे उनकी सफलता के मूल-मंत्र का ज्ञान हुआ है। ईश्वर ने चाहा तो एक दिन तुम सिर से पांव तक सोने से लदी होगी।
    स्त्री ने अपने मनोल्लास को दबाते हुए कहा—मै इस उम्र मे भला क्या गहने पहनूंगी, न अब वह अभिलाषा ही है, पर यह तो बताओं कि तुम्हें दवाएं बनानी भी तो नही आती, कैसे बनाओगे, रस कैसे बनेगें, दवाओ को पहचानते भी तो नही हो।
    मोटे—प्रिये! तुम वास्तव मे बड़ी मूर्ख हो। अरे वैद्यो के लिए इन बातों मे से एक भी आवश्यकता नही, वैद्य की चुटकी की राख ही रस है, भस्म है, रसायन है, बस आवश्यकता है कुछ ठाट-बाट की। एक बड़ा-सा कमरा चाहिए उसमें एक दरी हो, ताखों पर दस-पांच शीशीयां बोतल हो। इसके सिवा और कोई चीज दरकार नही, और सब कुछ बुद्धि आप ही आप कर लेती है। मेरे साहित्य-मिश्रित लेखों का बड़ा प्रभाव पड़ेगा, तुम देख लेना। अलंकारो का मुझे कितना ज्ञान है,  यह तो तुम जानती ही हो। आज इस भूमण्डल पर मुझे ऐसा कोई नही दिखता जो अलंकारो के विषय मे मुझसे पेश पा सके। आखिर इतने दिनों घास तो नही खोदी है! दस-पाचं आदमी तो कवि-चर्चा के नाते ही मेरे यहां आया जाया करेगें। बस, वही मेरे दल्लाह होगें। उन्ही की मार्फत मेरे पास रोगी आवेगें। मै आयुर्वेद-ज्ञान के बल पर नही नायिका-ज्ञान के बल पर धड़ल्ले से वैद्यक करूंगा, तुम देखती तो जाओ।
    स्त्री ने अविश्वास के भाव से कहा—मुझे तो डर लगता है कि कही यह विद्यार्थी भी तुम्हारे हाथ से न जाए। न इधर के रहो ने उधर के। तुम्हारे भाग्य मे तो लड़के पढ़ाना लिखा है, और चारों ओर से ठोकर खाकर फिर तुम्हें वी तोते रटाने पडेगें।
    मोटे—तुम्हें मेरी योग्यता पर विश्वास क्यों नही आता? 
    स्त्री—इसलिए कि तुम वहां भी धुर्तता करोगे। मै तुम्हारी धूर्तता से चिढ़ती हूं। तुम जो कुछ नही हो और नही हो सकते,वक क्यो बनना चाहते हो? तुम लीडर न बन सके, न बन सके, सिर पटककर रह गये। तुम्हारी धूर्तता ही फलीभूत होती है और इसी से मुझे चिढ़ है। मै चाहती हूं कि तुम भले आदमी बनकर रहो। निष्कपट जीवन व्यतीत करो। मगर तुम मेरी बात कब सुनते हो? 
    मोटे—आखिर मेरा नायिका-ज्ञान कब काम आवेगा?
    स्त्री—किसी रईस की मुसाहिबी क्यो नही कर लेते? जहां दो-चार सुन्दर कवित्त सुना दोगें। वह खुश हो जाएगा और कुछ न कुछ दे ही मारेगा। वैद्यक का ढोंग क्यों रचते हों!
    मोटे—मुझे ऐसे-ऐसे गुर मालूम है जो वैद्यो के बाप-दादों को भी न मालूम होगे। और सभी वैद्य एक-एक, दो-दो रूपये पर मारे-मारे फिरते है, मै अपनी फीस पांच रूपये रक्खूगा, उस पर सवारी का किराया अलग। लोग यही समझेगें कि यह कोई बडे वैद्य है नही तो इतनी फीस क्यों होती?
    स्त्री को अबकी कुछ विश्वास आया बोली—इतनी देर मे तुमने एक बात मतलब की कही है। मगर यह समझ लो, यहां तुम्हारा रंग न जमेगा, किसी दूसरे शहर को चलना पड़ेगा।
    मोटे—(हंसकर) क्या मै इतना भी नही जानता। लखनऊ मे अडडा जमेगा अपना। साल-भर मे वह धाक बांध दू कि सारे वैद्य गर्द हो जाएं। मुझे और भी कितने ही मन्त्र आते है। मै रोगी को दो-तीन बार देखे बिना उसकी चिकित्सा ही न करूंगा। कहूंगा, मै जब तक रोगी की प्रकृति को भली भांति पहचान न लूं, उसकी दवा नही कर सकता। बोलो, कैसी रहेगी?
    स्त्री की बांछे खिल गई, बोली—अब मै तुम्हे मान गई, अवश्य चलेगी तुम्हारी वैद्यकी, अब मुझे कोई संदेह नही रहा। मगर गरीबों के साथ यह मंत्र न चलाना नही तो धोखा खाओगे।

----------


## Rajeev

2
साल भर गुजर गया। 
भिषगाचार्य पण्डित मोटेराम जी शास्त्री की लखनऊ मे घूम मच गई। अलंकारों का ज्ञान तो उन्हे था ही, कुछ गा-बजा भी लेते थे। उस पर गुप्त रोगो के विशेषज्ञ, रसिको के भाग्य जागें। पण्डित जी उन्हें कवित सुनाते, हंसाते, और बलकारक औषधियां खिलाते, और वह रईसों मे, जिन्हें पुष्टिकारक औषधियों की विशेष चाह रहती है, उनकी तारीफों के पुल बांधते। साल ही भर मे वैद्यजी का वह रंग जमा, कि बायद व शायदं गुप्त रोगों के चिकित्सक लखनऊ मे एकमात्र वही थे। गुप्त रूप से चिकित्सा भी करते। विलासिनी विधवारानियों और शौकीन अदूरदर्शी रईसों मे आपकी खूब पूजा होने लगी। किसी को अपने सामने समझते ही  न थे।
    मगर स्त्री उन्हे बराबर समझाया करती कि रानियों के झमेलें मे न फसों, नही क दिन पछताओगे।
    मगर भावी तो होकर ही रहती है, कोई लाख समझाये-बुझाये। पंडितजी के उपासको मे बिड़हल की रानी भी थी। राजा साहब का स्वर्गवास हो चुका था, रानी साहिबा न जाने किस जीर्ण रोग से ग्रस्त थी। पण्डितजी उनके यहां दिन मे पांच-पाचं बार जाते। रानी साहिबा उन्हें एक क्षण के लिए भी देर हो जाती तो बेचैन हो जाती, एक मोटर नित्य उनके द्वार पर खड़ी रहती थी। अब पण्डित जी ने खूब केचुल बदली थी। तंजेब की अचकन पहनते, बनारसी साफा बाधते और पम्प जूता डाटते थे। मित्रगण भी उनके साथ मोटर पर बैठकर दनदनाया करते थे। कई मित्रों को रानी सहिबा के दरबार मे नौकर रखा दिया। रानी साहिबा भला अपने मसीहा की बात कैसी टालती।
    मगर चर्खे जफाकार और ही षययन्त्र रच रहा था। 
    एक दिन पण्डितजी रानी साहिबा की गोरी-गोरी कलाई पर एक हाथ रखे नब्ज देख रहे थे, और दूसरे हाथ से उनके हृदय की गति की परिक्षा कर रहे थे कि इतने मे कई आदमी सोटै लिए हुए कमरे मे घुस आये और पण्डितजी पर टूट पड़े। रानी भागकर दूसरे कमरे की शरण ली और किवाड़ बन्द कर लिए। पण्डितजी पर बेभाव पड़ने लगे। यों तो पण्डितजी भी दमखम के आदमी थे, एक गुप्ती संदैव साथ रखते थे। पर जब धोखे मे कई आदमियों ने धर दबाया तो क्या करते? कभी इसका पैकर पकड़ते कभी उसका। हाय-हाय! का शब्द मुंह से निकल रहा था पर उन बेरहमों  को उन पर जरा भी दया न आती थी, एक आदम ने एक लात जमाकर कहा—इस दुष्ट की नाक काट लो।
    दूसरा बोला—इसके मुंह मे कलिख और चूना लगाकर छोड़ दो।
    तीसरा—क्यों वैद्यजी महाराज, बोलो क्या मंजूर है? नाक कटवाओगे या मुंह मे कालिख लगवाओगें?
    पण्डित—भूलकर भी नही सरकार। हाय मर गया!    
    दूसरा—आज ही लखनऊ से रफरैट हो जाओं नही तो बुरा होगा।
    पणिडत—सरकार मै आज ही चला जाऊगां। जनेऊ की शपथ खाकर कहता हूं। आप यहां मेरी सूरत न देखेगें।
    तीसरा—अच्छा भाई, सब कोई इसे पांच-पाचं लाते लगाकर छोड़ दो।
    पण्डित—अरे सरकार, मर जाऊगां, दया करो
    चौथा—तुम जैसे पाखंडियो का मर जाना ही अच्छा है। हां तो शुरू हो। 
    पंचलत्ती पड़ने लगी, धमाधम की आवाजें आने लगी। मालूम होता था नगाड़े पर चोट पड़ रही है। हर धमाके के बाद एक बार हाय की आवाज निकल आती थी, मानों उसकी प्रतिध्वनी हो।
    पंचलत्ती पूजा समाप्त हो जाने पर लोगों ने मोटेराम जी को घसीटकर बाहर निकाला और मोटर पर बैठाकर घर भेज दिया, चलते-चलते चेतावनी दे दी, कि प्रात:काल से पहले भाग खड़े होना, नही तो और ही इलाज किया जाएगा।

----------


## Rajeev

३
मोटेराम जी लंगड़ाते, कराहते, लकड़ी टेकते घर मे गए और धम से गिर पड़े चारपाई पर गिर पडे। स्त्री ने घबराकर पूछा—कैसा जी है? अरे तुम्हारा क्या हाल है? हाय-हाय  यह तुम्हारा चेहरा कैसा हो गया!
    मोटे—हाय भगवान, मर गया।
    स्त्री—कहां दर्द है? इसी मारे कहती थी, बहुत रबड़ी न खाओं। लवणभास्कर ले आऊं?
मोटे—हाय, दुष्टों ने मार डाला। उसी चाण्डालिनी के कारण मेरी दुर्गति हुई । मारते-मारते सबों ने भुरकुस निकाल दिया।
    स्त्री—तो यह कहो कि पिटकर आये हो। हां, पिटे हो। अच्छा हुआ। हो तुम लातो ही के देवता। कहती थी कि रानी के यहां मत आया-जाया करो। मगर तुम कब सुनते थे।
    मोटे—हाय, हाय! रांड, तुझे भी इसी दम कोसने की सूझी। मेरा  तो बुरा हाल है और तू कोस रही है। किसी से कह दे, ठेला-वेला लावे, रातो-रात लखनऊ से भाग जाना है। नही तो सबेरे प्राण न बचेगें।
    स्त्री—नही, अभी तुम्हारा पेट नही भरा। अभी कुछ दिन और यहां की हवा खाओ! कैसे मजे से लड़के पढात थे, हां नही तो वैद्य बनने की सूझी। बहुत अच्छा हुआ, अब उम्र भर न भूलोगे। रानी कहां थी कि तुम पिटते रहे और उसने तुम्मारी रक्षा न की। 
    पण्डित—हाय, हाय वह चुडैल तो भाग गई। उसी के कारण । क्या जानता था कि यह हाल होगा, नहीं ता उसकी चिकित्सा ही क्यों करता?
    स्त्री—हो तुम तकदीर के खोटे। कैसी वैद्यकी चल गई थी। मगर तुम्हारी करतूतों ने सत्यनाश मार दिया। आखिर फिर वही पढौनी करना पड़ी। हो तकदीर के खोटे।
    प्रात:काल मोटेराम जी के द्वार पर ठेला खड़ा था और उस पर असबाब लद रहा था। मित्रो मे एक भी नजर न आता था। पण्डित जी पड़े कराह रहे थे ओर स्त्री सामान लदवा रही थी।
—‘माधुरी’ जनवरी, १९२८

----------


## Rajeev

पर्वत यात्रा

प्रात:काल मुं. गुलाबाजखां ने नमाज पढ़ी, कपड़े पहने और महरी से किराये की गाड़ी लाने को कहा। शीरी बेगम ने पूछा—आज सबेरे-सबेरे कहां जाने का इरादा है?
    गुल—जरा छोटे साहब को सलाम करने जाना है।
    शीरीं—तो पैदल क्यों नही चले जाते? कौन बड़ी दूर है।
    गुल—जो बात तुम्हारी समझ मे न आये, उसमें जबान न खोला करो।
    शीरीं—पूछती तो हूं पैदल चले जाने मे क्या हरज है? गाड़ीवाला एक रूपये से कम न लेगा। 
    गुल—(हंसकर) हुक्काम किराया नही देते। उसकी हिम्मत है कि मुझसे किराया मांगे! चालान करवा दूं।
    शीरीं—तुम तो हाकिम भी नही हो, तुम्हें वह क्यों ले जाने लगा!
    गुल—हाकिम कैसे नही हूं? हाकिम के क्या सींग-पूंछ होती है, जो मेरे नही है? हाकिम को दोस्त हाकिम से कम रोब नही रखता। अहमक नही हूं कि सौ काम छोड़कर हुक्काम की सलामी बजाया करती हूं। यही इसी की बरकत है कि पुलिस माल दीवानी के अहलकार मुझे झुक-झुककर सलाम करते है, थानेदार ने कल जो सौगात भेजी थी, वह किसलिए? मै उनका दामाद तो नही हूं। सब मुझसे डरते है।
    इतनेमे महरी एक तांगा लाई। खां साहब नेफौरन साफा बांधा और चले। शीरी ने कहा—अरे, तो पान तो खाते जाओं!
    गुल—हां, लाओं हाथ मे मेहदीं भी लगा दो। अरी नेकबख्त, हुक्काम के सामने पान खाकर जाना बेअदबी है।
     शीरीं—आओगे कब तक? खाना तोयही खाओगें!
    गुल—तुम मेरे खाने की फ्रिक न करना, शायद कुअरसाहब के यहां चला जाऊ। कोई मुझे पूछे तो कहला देना, बड़े साहब से मिलने गये है।
    खां साहब आकर तांगे पर बैठे। तांगेवाले ने पूछा—हुजूर, कहां चलू?
    गुल—छोटे साहब के बंगले पर। सरकारी काम से जाना है।
तांगे—हुजूर को वहां कितनी देर लगेगी?
    गुल—यह मै कैसे बता दू, यह तो हो नही सकता कि साहब मुझसे बार-बार बैठने को कहे और मै उठकर चला आऊं। सरकारी काम है, न जाने कितनी देर लगे। बड़े अच्छे आदमी है बचारे। मजाल नही कि जो बात कह दूं, उससे इनकार कर दे। आदमी को गरूर न करना चाहिए। गरूर करना शैतान का  काम है। मगर कई  थानेदारों से जवाब तलब करचुका हूं। जिसको देखा कि रिआया को ईजा पहुचाता है, उसके पीछे पड़ जाता हूं।
    तांगे—हुजूर पुलिस बड़ा अधेर करती है। जब देखो बेगार कभी आधी रत को बुला भेजा, कभी फजिर को। मरे जाते है हुजूर। उस पर हर मोड़ पर सिपाहियों को पैसे चाहिए। न दे, तो झूठा चालान कर दें।
    गुल—सब जानता हूं जी, अपनी झोपड़ी मे बैठा सारी दुनिया की सेर किया करता हूं। वही बैठे-बैठे बदमाशों की खबर लिया करता हूं। देखो, तांगे को बंगले के भीतर न लेजाना। बाहर फाटक पर रोक देना। 
    तांगे—अच्छा हुजूर। अच्छा, अब देखिये वह सिपाह मोड़ पर खड़ा है।  पैसे के लिए हाथ फैलायेगा। न दूं तो ललकारेगा। मगर आज कसम कुरान की, टका-सा जवाब दे दूंगा। हुजूर बैठै है तो  क्या कर सकता है।
    गुल—नही, नही, जरा-जरा सी बात पर मै इन छॉटे आदमियों से नही लड़ता। पैसे दे देना। मै तो पीछे से बचा की खबर लूंगा। मुअत्तल न करा दूं तो सही। दूबदू गाली-गलौजकरना, इन छोटे आदमियों के मुंह लगना मेरी आदत नही।
    तांगेवाले को भी यह बात पसन्द आई। मोड़ पर उसने सिपाही को पैसे दे दिए। तांगा साहब के बंगले पर पहुचां। खां साहब उतरे, और जिस तरह कोई शिकारी पैर दबा-दबाकर चौकन्नी आंखो से देखता हुआ चलता है, उसी तरह आप बंगले के बरामदे मे जाकर खड़े हो गए। बैरा बरामदे मे बैठा था। आपने उसे देखते ही सलाम किया। 
    बैरा—हुजूर तो अंधेर करते है। सलाम हमको करना चाहिए और आप पहले ही हाथ उठा देते है।
    गुल—अजी इन बातों मे क्या रक्खा है। खुदा की निगाह मे सब इन्सान बराबर है। 
    बैरा—हुजूर को अल्लाह सलामत रक्खें, क्या बात कही है । हक तो यह है पर आदमी अपने को कितना भूल जाता है! यहां तो छोटे-छोटे अमले भी इंतजार करते रहते है कि यह हाथ उठावें। साहब को इत्तला कर दूं?
गुल—आराम मे हो तो रहने दो, अभी ऐसी कोई जल्दी नहीं।
    बैरा—जी नही हुजूर हाजिरी पर से तो कभी के उठ चुके, कागज-वागज पढते होगें।
    गुल—अब इसका तुम्हे अख्तियार है, जैसा मौका हो वैसा करो। मौका-महल पहचानना तुम्ही लोगो का काम है। क्या हुआ, तुम्हारी लड़की तो खैरियत से है न?
    बैरा—हां हुजूर, अब बहुत मजे मे हे। जब से हुजूर ने उसके घरवालों को बुलाकर डांट दिया है, तब से किसी ने चूं भी नही किया। लड़की हुजूर की जान-माल को दुआ देती है।
    बैरे ने साहब कोखां साहब की इत्तला की, और एक क्षण मे खां साहब जूते उतार कर साहब के सामने जा खड़े हुए और सलाम करके फर्श पर बैठ गए। साहब का नाम काटन था। 
    काटन—ओ!ओ! यह आप क्या करता है, कुर्सी पर बैठिए, कुर्सी पर बैठिए।
    काटन—नही, नहीं आप हमारा दोस्त है।
    खां—हुजूर चाहे मेरे कोआफताब बना दें, पर मै तो अपनी हकीकत समझता हूं। बंदा उन लोगों मे नही है जो हुजूर के करम से चार हरफ पढ़कर जमीन पर पावं नही रखते और हुजूर लोगों की बराबरी करने लगते है। 
    काटन—खां साहब आप बहुत अच्छे आदमी हैं। हम आत के पांचवे दिन नैनीताल जा रहा है। वहां से लौटकर आपसे मुलाकात करेगा। आप तो कई बार नैनीताल गया होगा। अब तो सब रईस लोग वहां जाता है। 
    खां साहब नैनीताल क्या, बरेली तक भी न गये थे, पर इस समय कैसे कह देते कि मै वहां कभी नहीं गया। साहब की नजरों से गिर न जाते! साहब समझते कि यह रईस नही, कोई चरकटा है। बोले—हां हुजूर कई बार हो आया हूं। 
    काटन—आप कई बार हो आया है? हम तो पहली दफा जाता है। सुना बहुत अच्छा शहर है।?
    खां—बहुत बड़ा शहर है हुजूर, मगर कुछ ऐसा बड़ा भी नहीं है।
    काटन—आप कहां ठहरता? वहां होटलो मे तो बहुत पैसा लगता है।
खां—मेरी हुजूर न पूछें, कभी कहीं ठहर गया, कभी कहीं ठहर गया। हुजूर के अकबाल से सभी जगह दोस्त है।
काटन—आप वहां किसी के नाम चिट्ठी दे सकता है कि मेरे ठहरने का बंदोबस्त कर दें। हम किफाायत से काम करना चाहता है। आप तो हर साल जाता है, हमारे साथ क्यों नहीं चलता।
    खां साहब बड़ी मुश्किल में फंसे। अब बचाव का कोई उपाय न था। कहना पड़ा—जैसा हुजूर के साथ ही चला चलूंगा। मगर मुझे अभी जरा देर है हुजूर।
    काटन—ओ कुछ परवाह नहीं, हम आपके लिए एक हफ्ता ठहर सकता है। अच्छा सलाम। आज ही आप अपने दोस्त को जगह का इन्तजाम करने को लिख दें। आज के सातवें दिन हम और आप साथ चलेगा। हम आपको रेलवे स्टेशन पर मिलेगा।
    खां साहब ने सलाम किया, और बाहर निकले। तांगे वाले से कहा—कुंअर शमशेर सिंह की कोठी पर चलो।

----------


## Rajeev

२
कुंअर शमशेर सिंह .खानदानी रईस थे। उन्हें अभी तक अंग्रेजी रहन-सहन की कवा न लगी थी। दस बजे दिन तक सोना, फिर दोस्तों और मुसाहिबों के साथ गपशप करना, दो बजे खाना खाकर फिर सोना, शाम को चौक की हवा खाना और घर आकर बारह-एक बजे तक किसी परी का मुजरा देखना, यही उनकी दिनचर्या थी। दुनिया में क्या होता है, इसकी उन्हें कुछ खबर न होती थी। या हुई भी तो सुनी-सुनाई। खां साहब उनके दोस्तों में थे।
    जिस वक्त खां साहब कोठी में पहुंचे दस बजउ गये थे, कुंअर साहब बाहर निकल आये थे, मित्रगण जमा थे। खां साहब को देखते ही कुंअर साहब ने पूछा—कहिए खां, साहब, किधर से?
    खां साहब—जरा साहब से मिलने गया था। कई दिन बुला-बुला भेजा, मगर फुर्सत ही न मिलती थीं। आज उनका आदमी जबर्जस्ती खींच ले गया। क्या करता, जाना ही पड़ा। कहां तक बेरूखी करूं।
कुंअर—यार, तुम न जाने अफसरों पर क्या जादू कर देते हो कि जो आता है तुम्हारा दम भरने लगता है। मुझे वह मन्त्र क्यों नहीं सिखा देते।
खां—मुझे खुद ही नहीं मालूम कि क्यों हुक्काम मुझ पर इतने मेहरबान रहते हैं। आपकों यकीन न आवेगा, मेरी आवाज सुनते ही कमरे के दरवाजे पर आकर खड़े हो गये और ले जाकर अपनी खास कुर्सी पर बैठा दिया।
कुंअर—अपनी खास कुर्सी पर?
खां—हां साहब, हैरत में आ गया, मगर बैठना ही पड़ा। फिर सिगार मंगवाया, इलाइच, मेवे, चाय सभी कुछ आ गए। यों कहिए कि खासी दावत हो गई। यह मेहमानदारी देखकर मैं दंग रह गया।
कुंअर—तो वह सब दोस्ती भी करना जानते हैं।
खां—अजी दूसरा क्या खां के दोस्ती करेगा। अब हद हो गई कि मुझे अपने साथ नैनीताल चलने को मजबूर किया।
कुंअर—सच!
खां—कसम कुरान की। हैरान था कि क्या जबाब दूँ। मगर जब देखा कि किसी तरह नहीं मानते, तो वादा करना ही पड़ा। आज ही के दिन कूच है।
कुंअर—क्यों यार, मैं भी चला चलूं तो क्या हरज हैं?
खां—सुभानअल्लाह, इससे बढ़कर क्या बात होगी।
कुंअर—भई, लोग, तरह-तरह की बातें करते हैं, इससे जाते डर लगता हैं। आप तो हो आये होंगे?
खां—कई बार हो आया हूं। हां, इधर कई साल से नहीं गया।
कुंअर—क्यों साहब, पहाड़ों पर चढ़ते-चढ़ते दम फूल जाता होगा?
राधाकान्त व्यास बोले—धर्मावतार, चढ़ने को तो किसी तरह चढ़ भी जाइए पर पहाड़ों का पानी ऐसा खराब होता है कि एक बार लग गया तो प्राण ही लेकर छोड़ता है। बदरीनाथ की यात्रा करने जितने यात्री जाते हैं, उनमें बहुत कम जीते लौटते हैं और संग्रहणी तो प्राय: सभी को ही जाती हे।
कुंअर—हां, सूना तो हमने भी है कि पहाड़ों का पानी बहुत लगता है।
लाला सुखदयाल ने हामी भरी—गोसाई जी ने भी तो पहाड़ के पानी की निन्दा की है—
लागत अति पहाड़ का पानी।
बड़ दुख होत न जाई बखानी।।
खां—तो यह इतने अंग्रेज वहां क्यों जाते है साहब? ये लोग अपने वक्त के लुकमान है। इनका कोई काम मसलहत से खाली नहीं होता? पहाड़ों की सैर से कोई फायदा न होता तो क्यो जातें, जरा यह तो साचिए।
व्यास—यही सोच-सोचकर तो हमारे रईस अपना सर्वनाश कर रहे है। उनकी देखी-देखी धन का नाश, धर्म का नाश, बल का नाश होता चला जाता है, फिर भी हमारी आंखें नहीं खूलतीं।
लाला—मेरे पिता जी एक बार किसी अंग्रेज के साथ पहाड़ पर गये। वहां से लौटे तो मुझे नसीहत की कि खबरदार, कभी पहाड़ पर न जाना। आखिर कोई बात देखी होगी, जमी तो यह नसीहत की।
वाजिद—हुजूर, खां साहब जाते हैं जाने दीजिए, आपको मैं जाने की सलाह न दूंगा। जरा सोचिए, कोसों की चढ़ाई, फिर रास्ता इतना खतरनाक कि खुदा की पनाह! जरा-सी पगड़डी और दोनों तरफ कोसों का खड्ड। नीचे देखा ओर थरथरा कर आदमी गिर पड़ा और जो कहीं पत्थरों में आग लग गई, तो चलिए वारा-न्यारा हो गया। जल-भुन के कबाब हो गये।
खां—और जो लाखों आदमी पहाड़ पर रहते हैं?
वाजिद—उनकी ओर बात है भाई साहब।
खां—और बात कैसी? क्या वे आदमी नहीं हैं?
वाजिद—लाखों आदमी दिन-भर हल जोतते हैं, फावड़े चलाते हैं, लकड़ी फाड़ते हैं, आप करेंगे? है आपमें इतनी दम? हुजूर उस चढ़ाई पर चढ़ सकते हैं?
खां—क्यों नहीं टट्टुओं पर जाएंगे।
वाजिद—टट्टुओं पर छ:कोस की चढ़ाई! होश की दवा कीजिए।
कुंअर—टट्टुओं पर! मई हमसे न जाया जायगा। कहीं टट्टू भड़के तो कहीं के न रहे।
लाला—गिरे तो हड्डियां तक न मिले!
व्यास—प्राण तक चूर-चूर हो जाय।
वाजिद—खुदाबंद, एक जरा—सी ऊंचाई पर से आदमी देखता हैं, तो कांपने लगता है, न कि पहाड़ की चढ़ाई।
कुंआर—वहां सड़कों पर इधर-उधर ईंट या पत्थर की मुंडेर नहीं बनी हुई हैं?
वाजिद—खुदाबंद, मंजिलों के रास्तें में मुंडेर कैसी!
कुंअर—आदमी का काम तो नहीं है।
लाला—सुना वहां घेघा निकल आता है।
कुंअर—अरे भई यह बुरा रोग है। तब मै वहां जाने का नाम भी न लूंगा।
खां—आप लाल साहब से पूछें कि साहब लोग जो वहां रहते हैं, उनको घेघा क्यों नहीं हो जाता? 
लाला—वह लोग ब्रांडी पीते है। हम और आप उनकी बराबरी कर सकते हैं भला। फिर उनका अकबाल!
वाजिद—मुझे तो यकीन नहीं आता कि खां साहब कभी नैनीताल गये हों। इस वक्त डींग मार रहे है। क्यों साहब, आप कितने दिन वहां रहे?
खां—कोई चार बरस तक रहा था।
वाजिद—आप वहां किस मुहल्ले में रहते थे?
खां—(गड़बड़ा कर) जी—मैं।
वाजिद—अखिर आप चार बरस कहां रहे?
खां—देखिए याद आ जाय तो कहूं।
वाजिद—जाइए भी। नैनीताल की सूरत तक तो देखी नहीं, गप हांक दी कि वहां चार बरस तक रहे!
खां—अच्छा साहब, आप ही का कहना सही। मैं कभी नैनीताल नहीं गया। बस, अब तो आप खुश हुए।
कुंअर—आखिर आप क्यों नहीं बताते कि नैनीताल में आप कहां ठहरे थे।
वाजिद—कभ्री गए हों, तब न बताएं।
खां—कह तो दिया कि मैं नहीं गया, चलिए छुट्टी हुई। अब आप फरमाइए कुंअर साहब, आपको चलना है या नहीं? ये लोग जो कहते हैं सब ठीक है। वहां घेघा निकल आता है, वहां का पानी इतना खराब है कि .खाना बिल्कुल नहीं हजम होता, वहां हर रोज दस-पांच आदमी खड्ड में गिरा करते है। अब आप क्या फैसला करते है? वहां जो मजे है वह यहां ख्वाब में भी नहीं मिल सकते। जिन हुक्काम के दरवाजे पर घंटों खड़े रहने पर भी मुलाकात नहीं होती, उनसे वहां चौबीसों घंटों खड़े रहने पर भी मुलाकात नहीं होती। उनसे वहां चौबीसों घंटों का साथ रहेगा। मिसों के साथ झील में सैर करने का मजा अगर मिल सकता है तो वहीं। अजी सैकड़ों अंग्रेजों से दोस्ती हो जाएगी। तीन महीने वहां रहकर आप इतना नाम हासिल कर सकते हैं जितना यहां जिन्दगी-भर भी न होगा। वस, और क्या कहूं।
कुअंर—वहां बड़े-बड़े अंग्रेजों से मुलाकात हो जाएगी?
खां—जनाब, दावतों के मारे आपको दम मारने की मोहलत न मिलेगी। 
कुंअर—जी तो चाहता है कि एक बार देख ही आएं।
खां—तो बस तैयारी कीजिए।
सभाजन ने जब देखा कि कुंअर साहब नैनीताल जाने के लिए तैयार हो गए तो सब के सब हां में हां मिलाने लगे।
व्यास—पर्वत-कंदराओं में कभी-कभी योगियों के दर्शन हो जाते है।
लाला—हां साहब, सुना है—दो-दो सौ साल के योगी वहां मिलते है।
जिसकी ओरह एक बार आंख उठाकर देख लिया, उसे चारों पदार्थ मिल गये।
वाजिद—मगर हुजूर चलें, तो इस ठाठ से चलें कि वहां के लोग भी कहें कि लखनऊ के कोई रईस आये है।
लाला—लक्ष्मी हथिनी को जरूर ले चलिए। वहां कभी किसी ने हाथी की सूरत काहे को देखी होगी। जब सरकार सवार होकर निकलेंगे और गंगा-जमुनी हौदा चमकेगा तो लोग दंग हो जाएंगे।
व्यास—एक डंका भी हो, तो क्या पूछना।
कुंअर—नहीं साहब, मेरी सलाह डंके की नहीं है। देश देखकर भेष बनाना चाहिए।
लाला—हां, डंके की सलाह तो मेरी भी नहीं है। पर हाथी के गले में घंटा जरूर हो।
खां—जब तक वहां किसी दोस्त को तार दे दीजिए कि एक पूरा बंगला ठीक कर रक्खे। छोटे साहब को भी उसी में ठहरा लेंगे।
कुंअर—वह हमारे साथ क्यों ठहरने लगे। अफसर है।
खां—उनको लाने का जिम्मा हमारा। खींच-खींचकर किसी न किसी तरह ले ही आऊंगा।
कुंअर—अगर उनके साथ ठहरने का मौका मिले, तब तो मैं समझूं नैनीताल का जाना पारस हो गया।

----------


## Rajeev

३
एक हफ्ता गुजर गया। सफर की तैयारियां हो गई। प्रात:काल काटन साहब का खत आया कि आप हमारे यहां आएंगे या मुझसे स्टेशन पर मिलेंगे। कुंअर साहब ने जवाब लिखबाया कि आप इधर ही आ जाइएगा। स्टेशन का रास्ता इसी तरफ से है। मैं तैयार रहूंगा। यह खत लिखवा कर कुंअर साहब अन्दर गए तो देखा कि उनकी बड़ी साली रामेश्वरी देवी बैठी हुई है। उन्हें देखकर बोली—क्या आप सचमुच नैनीताल जा रहे है?
कुंअर—जी हां, आज रात की तैयारी है।
रामेश्वरी—अरे! आज ही रात को! यह नहीं हो सकता। कल बच्चा का मुंडन है। मैं एक न मानूंगी। आप ही न होगे तो लोग आकर क्या करेंगे। 
कुंअर—तो आपने पहले ही क्यों न कहला दिया, पहले से मालूम होता तो मैं कल जाने का इरादा ही क्यों करता।
रामेश्वरी—तो इसमें लाचारी की कौन-सी बात हैं, कल न सही दो-चार दिन बाद सही। 
कुंअर साहब की पत्नी सुशीला देवी बोली—हां, और क्या, दो-चार दिन बाद ही जाना, क्या साइट टली है?
कुंअर—आह! छोटे साहब से वादा कर चुका हूं, वह रात ही को मुझे लेने आएंगे। आखिर वह अपने दिल में क्या कहेंगे?
रामेश्वरी—ऐसे-ऐसे वादे हुआ ही करते हैं। छोटे साहब के हाथ कुछ बिक तो गये नहीं हो। 
कुंअर—मैं क्या कहूं कि कितना मजबूर हूं! बहुत लज्जित होना पड़ेगा।
रामेश्वरी—तो गया जो कुछ है वह छोटे साहब ही हैं, मैं कुछ नहीं!
कुंअर—आखिर साहब से क्या कहूं, कौन बहाना करूं?
रामेश्वरी—कह दो कि हमारे भतीजे का मुंडन हैं, हम एक सप्ताह तक नहीं चल सकते। बस, छुट्टी हुई।
कुंअर—(हंसकर) कितना आसान कर दिया है आपने इस समस्या कों ऐसा हो सकता है कहीं। कहीं मुंह दिखाने लायक न रहूंगा।
सुशीला—कयों, हो सकने को क्या हुआ? तुम उसके गुलाम तो नहीं हो?
कुंअर—तुम लोग बाहर तो निकलती-पैठती नहीं हो, तुम्हें क्या मालूम कि अंग्रेजों के विचार कैसे होते है।
रामेश्वरी—अरे भगवान्! आखिर उसके कोई लड़का-बाला है, या निगोड़ नाठा है। त्योहार और व्योहार हिन्दू-मुसलमान सबके यहां होते है।
कुंअर—भई हमसे कुछ करते-धरते नहीं बनता।
रामश्वरी—हमने कह दिया, हम जाने नहीं देगे। अगर तुम चले गये तो मुझे बड़ा रंज होगा। तुम्हीं लोगों से तो महफिल की शोभा होगी और अपना कौन बैठा हुआ है।
कुंअर—अब तो साहब को लिख भेजने का भी मौका नहीं है। वह दफ्तर चले गये होंगे। मेरा सब असबाब बंध चुका है। नौकरों को पेशगी रूपया दे चुका कि चलने की तैयारी करें। अब कैसे रूक सकता हूँ!
रामेश्वरी—कुछ भी हो, जाने न पाओंगे।
सुशीला—दो-चार दिन बाद जाने में ऐसी कौन-सी बड़ी हानि हुई जाती हैं? वहां कौन लड्डू धरे हुए है?
कुंअर साहब बड़े धर्म-संकट में पड़े, अगर नहीं जाते तो छोटे साहब से झूठे पड़ते है। वह अपने दिल में कहेंगें कि अच्छे बेहुदे आदमी के साथ पाला पड़ा। अगर जाते है तो स्त्री से बिगाड़ होती हैं, साली मुंह फुलाती है। इसी चक्कर में पड़े हुए बाहर आये तो मियां वाजिद बोले—हुजूर इस वक्त कुछ उदास मालूम होते है।
व्यास—मुद्रा तेजहीन हो गई है।
कुंअर—भई, कुछ न पूछो, बड़े सकंट में हूं।
वाजिद—क्या हुआ हुजूर, कुछ फरमाइए तो?
कुंअर—यह भी एक विचित्र ही देश है।
व्यास—धर्मावतार, प्राचीन काल से यह ऋषियों की तपोभूमि है।
लाला—क्या कहना है, संसार में ऐसा देश दूसरा नहीं।
कुंअर—जी हां, आप जैसे गौखे और किस देश में होंगे। बुद्धि तो हम लोगों को भी छू नहीं गई।
वाजिद—हुजूर, अक्ल के पीछे तो हम लोग लट्ठ लिए फिरते है।
व्यास—धर्मावतार, कुछ कहते नहीं बनता। बड़ी हीन दशा है।
कुंअर—नैनीताल जाने को तैयार था। अब बड़ी साली कहती है कि मेरे बच्चे का मुंडन है, मैं न जाने दूंगी। चले जाओंगे तो मुझे रंज होगा। बतलाइए, अब क्या करूं। ऐसी मूर्खता और कहां देखने में आएगी। पूछो मुंडन नाई करेगा, नाच-तमाशा देखने वालों की शहर में कमी नहीं, एक मैं न हूंगा न सही, मगर उनको कौन समझाये।
व्यास—दीनबन्धु, नारी-हठ तो लोक प्रसिद्ध ही है।
कुंअर—अब यह सोचिए कि छोटे साहब से क्या बहाना किया जायगा।
वाजिद—बड़ा नाजुक मुआमला आ पड़ा हुजूर।
लाला—हाकिम का नाराज हो जाना बुरा है।
वाजिद—हाकिम मिट्टी का भी हो, फिर भी हाकिम ही है।
कुंअर—मैं तो बड़ी मुसीबत में फंस गया।
लाला—हुजूर, अब बाहर न बैठे। मेरी तो यही सलाह है। जो कुछ सिर पर पड़ेगी, हम ओढ़ लेंगे।
वाजिद—अजी, पसीने की जगह खून गिरा देंगे। नमक खाया है कि दिल्लगी है।
लाला—हां, मुझे भी यही मुनासिब मालूम होता है। आप लोग कह दीजिए, बीमार हो गए है।
अभी यही बातें हो रही थी कि खिदमतगार ने आकर हांफते हुए कहा—सरकार, कोऊ आया है, तौन सरकार का बुलावत है।
कुंअर—कौन है पूछा नहीं?
खिद.—कोऊ रंगरेज है सरकार, लाला-लाल मुंह हैं, घोड़ा पर सवार है।
कुंअर—कहीं छोटे साहब तो नहीं हैं, भई मैं तो भीतर जाता हूं। अब आबरू तुम्हारे हाथ है।
कुंअर साहब ने तो भीतर घुसकर दरवाजा बन्द कर लिया। वाजिदअली ने खिड़की से झांकर देखा, तो छोटे साहब खड़े थे। हाथ-पांव फूल गये। अब साहब के सामने कौन जाय? किसी की हिम्मत नहीं पड़ती। एक दूसरे को ठेल रहा है।
लाला—बढ़ जाओं वाजिदअली। देखो कया कहते हैं?
वाजिद—आप ही क्यों नहीं चले जाते?
लाला—आदमी ही तो वह भी हैं, कुछ खा तो न जाएगा।
वाजिद—तो चले क्यों नहीं जाते।
काटन साहब दो-तीन मिनट खड़े रहे। अब यहाँ से कोई न निकला तो बिगड़कर बोले—यहां कौन आदमी है? कुंअर साहब से बोलो, काटन साहब खड़ा है।
मियां वाजिद बौखलाये हुए आगे बढ़े और हाथ बांधकर बोले—खुदावंद, कुंअर साहब ने आज बहुत देर से खाना खाया, तो तबियत कुछ भारी हो गई है। इस वक्त आराम में हैं, बाहर नहीं आ सकते। 
काटन—ओह! तुम यह क्या बोलता है? वह तो हमारे साथ नैनीताल जाने वाला था। उसने हमको खत लिखा था।
वाजिद—हां, हुजूर, जाने वाले तो थे, पर बीमार हो गये।
काटन—बहुंत रंज हुआ।
वाजिद—हुजूर, इत्तफाक है।
काटन—हमको बहुत अफसोस है। कुंअर साहब से जाकर बोलो, हम उनको देखना मांगता है।
वाजिद—हुजूर, बाहर नहीं आ सकते। 
काटन—कुछ परवाह नहीं, हम अन्दर जाकर देखेंगा।

----------


## Rajeev

४
कुंअर साहब दरवाजे से चिमटे हुए काटन साहब की बातें सुन रहे थे। नीचे की सांस नीचे थी, ऊपर की ऊपर। काटन साहब को घोड़े से उतरकर दरवाजे की तरफ आते देखा, तो गिरते-पड़ते दौड़े और सुशीला से बोले—दुष्ट मुझे देखने घर में आ रहा है। मैं चारपाई पर ले जाता हूं, चटपट लिहाफ निकलवाओं और मुझे ओढ़ा दो। दस-पांच शीशियां लाकर इस गोलमेज पर रखवा दो।
इतने में वाजिदअली ने द्वार खटखटाकर कहा—महरी, दरवाजा खोल दो, साहब बहादुर कुंअर साहब को देखना चाहते है। सुशीला ने लिहाफ मांगा, पर गर्मी के दिन थे, जोड़े के कपड़े सन्दूकों में बन्द पड़ें थे। चटपट सन्दूक खोलकर दो-तीन मोटे-मोटे लिहाफ लाकर कुंअर साहब को ओढा दिये। फिर आलमारी से कई शीशियां और कई बोतल निकालकर मेज पर चुन दिये और महरी से कहा—जाकर किवाड़ खोल दो, मैं ऊपर चली जाती हूं।
काटन साहब ज्यों ही कमरे में पहुंचे, कुंअर साहब ने लिहाफ से मुंह निकला लिया और कराहते हुए बोले—बड़ा कष्ट है हुजूर। सारा शरीर फुंका जाता है।
काटन—आप दोपहर तक तो अच्छा था, खां साहब हमसे कहता था कि आप तैयार हैं, कहां दरद है?
कुंअर—हुजूर पेट में बहुंत दर्द हैं। बस, यही मालूम होता है कि दम निकल जायेगा।
काटन—हम जाकर सिविल सर्जन को भेज देता है। वह पेट का दर्द अभी अच्छा कर देगा। आप घबरायें नहीं, सिविल सर्जन हमारा दोस्त है।
काटन चला गया तो कुंअर साहब फिर बाहर आ बैठे। रोजा बख्शाने गये थे, नमाज गले पड़ी। अब यह फिक्र पैदा हुई कि सिविल सर्जन को कैसे टाला जाय।
कुंअर—भई, यह तो नई बला गले पड़ी।
वाजिद—कोई जाकर खां साहब को बुला लाओं। कहना, अभी चलिए ऐसा न हो कि वह देर करें और सिविल सर्जन यहां सिर पर सवार हो जाय।
लाला—सिविल सर्जन की फीस भी बहुत होगी?
कुंअर—अजी तुम्हें फीस की पड़ी है, यहां जान आफत में है। अगर सौ दो सौ देकर गला छूट जाय तो अपने को भाग्यवान समझूं।
वाजिदअली ने फिटन तैयार कराई और खां साहब के घर पहुंचें देखा ते वह असबाब बंधवा रहे थे। उनसे सारा किस्सा बयान किया और कहा—अभी चलिए। आपकों बुलाया है।
खां—मामला बहुत टेढ़ा है। बड़ी दौड़-धूप करनी पड़ेगी। कसम खुदा की, तुम सबके सब गर्दन मार देने के लायक हो। जरा-सी देर के लिए मैं टल क्या गया कि सारा खेल ही बिगाड़ दिया।
वाजिद—खां साहब, हमसे तो उड़िए नहीं। कुंअर साहब बौखलाये हुए हैं। दो-चार सौ का वारा-न्यारा है। चलकर सिविल सर्जन को मना कर दीजिए।
खां—चलो, शायद कोई तरकीब सूझ जाये।
दोनों आदमी सिविल सर्जन की तरफ चले। वहां मालूम हुआ कि साहब कुंअर साहब के मकान पर गये है। फौरन फिटन घुमा दी, और कुंअर साहब की कोठी पर पहुंचे। देखा तो सर्जन साहब एनेमा लिये हुए कुंअर चाहब की चारपाई के सामने बैठे हुए है।
खाँ—मैं तो हुजूर कें बंगले से चला आ रहा हूँ। कुअर साहब का क्या हाल है?
डाक्टर—पेट मे दर्द है। अभी पिचकारी लगाने से अच्छा हो जायेगा।
कुंअर—हुजूर, अब दर्द बिल्कुल नहीं है। मुझे कभी-कभी यह मर्ज हो जाता है और आप ही आप अच्छा हो जाता है।
डाक्टर—ओ, आप डरता है। डरने की कोई बात नहीं हे। आप एक मिनट में अच्छा हो जाएगा।
कुंअर—हुजूर, मैं बिल्कुल अच्छा हूं। अब कोई शिकायत नहीं है।
डाक्टर—डरने की कोई बात नहीं, यह सब आदमी यहां से हट जाय, हम एक मिनट में अच्छा कर देगा।
खां साहब ने डाक्टर से काम में कहा—हुजूर अपनी रात की डबल फीस और गाड़ी का किराया लेगर चले जाएं, इन रईसों के फेर में न पड़ें, यह लोग बारहों महीने इसी तरह बीमार रहते है। एक हफ्रते तक आकर देख लिया कीजिए।
डाक्टर साहब की समझ में यह बात आ गई। कल फिर आने का वादा करके चले गये। लोगों के सिर से बला टली। खां साहब की कारगुजारी की तारीफ होने लगी!
कुंअर—खां साहब आप बड़े वक्त पर काम आये। जिन्दगी-भर आपका एहसान मानूंगा।
खां—जनाब, दो सौ चटाने पड़े। कहता था छोटे साहब का हुक्म हैं। मैं बिला पिचकारी लगाये न जाऊंगा। अंग्रेजों का हाल तो आप जानते है। बात के पक्के होते है।
कुंअर—यह भी कह दिया न कि छोटे साहब को मेरी बीमारी की इत्तला कर दें और कह दें, वह सफर करने लायक नहीं है।
खां—हां साहब, और रूपये दिये किसलिए, क्या मेरा कोई रिश्तेदार था? मगर छोटे साहब को होगी बड़ी तकलीफ। बेचारे ने आपको बंगले के आसरे पर होटल का इन्तजाम भी न किया था। मामला बेढब हुआ।
कुंअर—तो भई, मैं क्या करता, आप ही सोचिए।
खां—यह चाल उल्टी पड़ी। जिस वक्त काटन साहबयहां आये थे, आपको उनसे मिलना चाहिए था। साफ कह देते, आज एक सख्त जरूरत से रुकना पड़ा। लेकिन खैर, मैं साहब के साथ रहुंगा, कोई न कोई इंतजाम हो ही जायगा।
कुंअर— क्या अभी आप जाने का इरादा कर ही रहे है! हलफ से कहता हूं, मैं आपको न जाने दूंगा, यहां न जाने कैसी पडें, मियां वाजिद देखों, आपकों घर कहला दो, बारह न जायेंगे।
खां—आप अपने साथ मुझे भी डुबाना चाहते है। छोटे साहब आपसे नाराज भी हो जाएं तो क्या कर लेंगे।, लेकिन मुझसे नाराज हो गये, तो खराब ही कर डालेंगे।
कुंअर—जब तक हम जिन्दा है भाई साहब, आपको कोई तिरछी नजर से नहीं देख सकता। जाकर छोटे साहब से कहिए, कुंअर साहब की हालत अच्दी नहीं, मैं अब नहीं जा सकता। इसमें मेरी तरफ से भी उनका दिल साफ हो जाएगा और आपकी दोस्ती देखकर आपकी और इज्जत करने लगेगा।
खां—अब वह इज्जत करें या न करें, जब आप इतना इसरार कर रहे है तो मैं भी इतना बे-मुरौवत नहीं हूं कि आपको छोड़कर चला जाऊं। यह तो हो ही नहीं सकता। जरा देर के लिए घर चला गया, उसका तो इतना तावान देना पड़ां नैनीताल चला जाऊं तो शायद कोई आपको उठा ही ले जाय।
कुंअर—मजे से दो-चार दिन जल्से देखेंगें, नैनीताल में यह मजे कहां मिलते। व्यास जी, अब तो यों नहीं बेठा जाता। देखिए, आपके भण्डार में कुछ हैं, दो-चार बोतलें निकालिए, कुछ रंग जमे।*
—‘माधुरी’, अप्रैल, १९२९

* रतननाथ सरशर-कृत ‘सैरे कोहसार’ के आधार पर।

----------


## Rajeev

कवच
बहुत दिनों की बात है, मैं एक बड़ी रियासत का एक विश्वस्त अधिकारी था। जैसी मेरी आदत है, मैं रियासत की घड़ेबन्दियों से पृथक रहता न इधर, अपने काम से काम रखता। काजी की तरह शहर के अंदेशे से दुबला न होता था। महल में आये दिन नये-नये शिगूफे खिलते रहते थे, नये-नये तमाशे होते रहते थे, नये-नये षड़यंत्रों की रचना होती रहती थी, पर मुझे किसी पक्ष से सरोकार न था। किसी की बात में दखल न देता था, न किसी की शिकायत करता, न किसी की तारीफ। शायद इसीलिए राजा साहब की मुझ पर कृपा-दृष्टि रहती थी। राजा साहब शीलवान्, दयालु, निर्भीक, उदार ओर कुछ स्वेच्छाचारी थे। रेजीडेण्ट की खुशामद करना उन्हं पसन्द न था। जिन समाचार पत्रों से दूसरी रियासतें भयभीत रहती थीं और और अपने इलाके में उन्हें आने न देती थीं, वे सब हमारी रियासत में बेरोक-टोक आते थे। एक-दो बार रेजीडेण्ट ने इस बारे में कुछ इशारा भी किया था, लेकिन राजा साहब ने इसकी बिल्कुल परवाह न की। अपने आंतरिक शासन में वह किसी प्रकार का हस्ताक्षेप न चाहते थे, इसीलिए रेजीडेण्ट भी उनसे मन ही मन द्वेष करता था।
    लेकिन इसका यह आशय नहीं है कि राजा साहब प्रजावत्सल, दूरदर्शी, नीतिकुशल या मितव्ययी शासक थे। यह बात न थी। वे बड़े ही विलासप्रिय, रसिक और दुर्व्यसनी थे। उनका अधिकांश समय विषय-वासना की ही भेंट होता था। रनवास में दर्जनों रानियां थी, फिर भी आये दिन नई-नई चिड़ियां आती रहती थी। इस मद में लेशमात्र भी किफायत या कंजूसी न की जाती थी। सौन्दर्य की उपासना उनका गौण स्वभाव-सा हो गया था। इसके लिए वह दीन और ईमान तक की हत्या करने को तैयार रहते थे। वे स्वच्छन्द करना चाहते थे।, और चूंकि सरकार उन्हें बंधनों में डालना चाहती थी, वे उन्हें चिढ़ाने के लिए ऐसे मामलें में असाधारण अनुराग और उत्साह दिखाते थे, जिनमें उन्हें प्रजा की सहायता और सहानुभूति का पूरा विश्वास होता था, इसलिए प्रजा उनके दुर्गुणों को भी सदगुण समझती थी, और अखबार वाले भी सदैव उनकी निर्भीकता और प्रजा-प्रम के राग अलापते रहते थे।
इधर कुछ दिनों से एक पंजाबी औरत रनवास में दाखिल हुई थी। उसके विषय में तरह-तरह की अफवाहें फैली हुई थीं। कोई कहता था, मामूली, बेश्या है, कोई ऐक्ट्रेस बतलाता था, कोई भले घर की लड़की। न वह बहुत रूपवती थी, न बहुत तरदार, फिर भी राजा साहब उस पर दिलोजान से फिदा थे। राजकाज में उन्हें यों ही बहुंत प्रेम न था, मगर अब तो वे उसी के हाथों बिक गये थे, वही उनके रोम-रोम में व्याप्त हो गई थी। उसके लिए एक नया राज-प्रसाद बन रहा था। नित नये-नये उपहार आते रहते थे। भवन की सजावट के लिए योरोप से नई-नई सामग्रियां मंगवाई थी। उसे गाना और नाचना सिखाने के लिए इटली, फांस, और जर्मनी के उस्ताद बुलाये गये थे। सारी रियासत में उसी का डंका बजता था। लोगों को आश्चर्य होता था कि इस रमणी में ऐसा कौन-सा गुण हैं, जिसने राजा साहब को इतना आसक्त और आकर्षित कर रखा है।
    एक दिन रात को मैं भोजन करके लेटा ही था कि राजा साहब हने याद फर्माया। मन में एक प्रकार का संशय हुआ कि इस समय खिलाफ मामूल क्यों मेरी तलबी हुई! मैं राजा साहब के अंन्तरंग मंत्रियों में से न था, इसलिए भय हुआ कि कहीं कोई विपत्ती तो नहीं आने वाली है। रियासतों में ऐसी दुर्घटनाएं अक्सर होती रहती है। जिसे प्रात: काल राजा साहब की बगल में बैठे हुए देखिए, उसे संध्या समय अपनी जान लेकर रियासत के बारह भागते हुए भी देखने में आया है। मुझे सन्देह हुआ, किसी ने मेरी शिकायत तो नहीं कर दी! रियासतो में निष्पक्ष रहना भी खतरनाक है। ऐसे आदमी का अगर कोई शत्रु नहीं होता तो कोई मित्र भी नहीं होता। मैंने तुरन्त कपड़े पहने और मन में तरह-तरह की दुष्कल्पनाएं करता हुआ राजा साहब की सेवा में उपस्थित हुआ। लेकिन पहली ही निगाह में मेरे सारें संशय मिट गयें। राजा साहब के चेहरे पर क्रोध की जगह विषाद और नैराश्य का गहरा रंग झलक रहा था। आंखों में एक विचित्र याचना झलक रही थी। मुझे देखते ही उन्होंने कुर्सी पर बैठने का इशारा किया, और बोले—‘क्यों जी सरदार साहब, साहब, तुमने कभी प्रेम किया है? किसी से प्रेम में अपने आपको खो बैठे हो?’
    मैं समझ गया कि इस वक्त अदब और लिहाज की जरूरत नहीं। राजा साहब किसी व्यक्तिगत विषय में मुझसे सलाह करना चाहते है। नि:संकोच होकर बोला—‘दीनबंधु, मैं तो कभी इस जाल में नहीं फंसा।’
    राजा साहब ने मेरी तरफ खासदान बढ़ाकर कहा—तुम बड़े भाग्यवान् हो, अच्छा हुआ कि तुम इस जाल में नहीं फंसे। यह आंखों को लुभाने वाला सुनहरा जाल है यह मीठा किन्तु घातक विष है, यह वह मधुर संगीत है जो कानों को तो भला मालूम होता है, पर ह़दय को चूर-चूर कर देता है, यह वह मायामृग है, जिसके पीछे आदमी अपने प्राण ही नहीं, अपनी इल्लत तक खो बैठता है।
    उन्होंने गिलास में शराब उंडेली और एक चुस्की लेकर बोले—जानते हो मैंने इस सरफराज के लिए कैसी-कैसी परिशानियां उठाई? मैं उसके भौंहों के एक इशारे पर अपना यह सिर उसके पैरों पर रख सकता था, यह सारी रियाशत उसके चरणों पर अर्पित कर सकता था। इन्हीं हाथों से मैंने उसका पलंग बिछाया है, उसे हुक्का भर-भरकर पिलाया है, उसके कमरे में झाडूं लगाई है। वह पंलग से उतरती थी, तो मैं उसकी जूती सीधी करता था। इस खिदमतगुजारी में मुझे कितना आनन्द प्राप्त होता था, तुमसे बयान नहीं कर सकता। मैं उसके सामने जाकर उसके इशारों का गुलाम हो जाता था। प्रभुता और रियासत का गरूर मेरे दिल से लुप्त हो जाता था। उसकी सेवा-सुश्रूषा में मुझे तीनों लोक का राज मिल जाता था, पर इस जालिम ने हमेशा मेरी उपेक्षा की। शायद वह मुझे अपने योग्य ही नहीं समझती थी। मुझे यह अभिलाषा ही रह गई है कि वह एक बार अपनी उन मस्तानी रसीली आंखों से, एक बार उन इऋगुर भरे हुए होठों से मेरी तरफ मुस्कराती। मैंने समझा था शायद वह उपासना की ही वस्तु हैं, शायद उसे इन रहस्यों का ज्ञान नहीं। हां, मैंने समझा था, शायद अभी अल्हड़पन उसके प्रेमोदगारों पर मुहर लगाये हुए है। मैं इस आशा से अपने व्यथित हृदय को तसकीन देता था कि कभी तो मेरी अभिलाषाएं पूरी होंगी, कभी तो उसकी सोई हुई कल्पना जागेगी।
    राजा साहब एकाएक चुप हो गये। फिर कदे आदम शीशे की तरफ देखकर शान्त भाव से बोले—मै इतना कुरूप तो नहीं हूं कि कोई रमणी मुझसे इतनी घ़ृषा करे।
    राजा साहब बहुत ही रूपवान आदमी थे। ऊंचा कद था, भरा हुआ बदन, सेव का-सा रंग, चेरे से तेज झलकता था।
मैंने निर्भीक होकर कहा—इस विषय में तो प्रकृति ने हुजूर के साथ बड़ी उदारता के साथ काम लिया है।
    राजा साहब के चेहरे पर एक क्षीण उदास मुस्कराहट दौड़ गई, मगर फिर वहीं नैराश्य छा गया। बोले, सरदार साहब, मैंने इस बाजार की खूब सैर की है। सम्मोहन और वशीकरण के जितने लटके हैं, उन सबों से परिचित हूं, मगर जिन मंत्रों से मैंने अब तक हमेशा विजय पाई है, वे सब इस अवसर पर निरर्थक सिद्ध हुए। अन्त को मैंने यही निश्चय किया कि कुंआ ही अंधा है, इसमें प्यास को शांत करने की सामर्थ्य नहीं। मगर शोक, कल मुझ पर इस निष्ठुरता और उपेक्षा का रहस्य खुला गया। आह! काश, यह रहस्य कुछ दिन और मुझसे छिपा रहता, कुछ दिन और मै इसी भ्रम, इसी अज्ञान अवस्था में पड़ा रहता।

----------


## Rajeev

राजा साहब का उदास चेहरा एकाएक कठोर हो गया, उन शीतर नेत्रों में जवाला-सी चमक उठी, बोले—“देखिए, ये वह पत्र है, जो कल गुप्त रूप से मेरे हाथ लगे है। मैं इस वक्त इस बात हकी जांच-पंडताल करना व्यथ्र समझता हूं कि ये पत्र मेरे पास किसने भेजे? उसे ये कहा मिले? अवश्य ही ये सरफराज की अहित कामना के इरादे से भेजे गए होंगे। मुझे तो केवल यह निश्चय करना है कि ये पत्र असली है या नकली, मुझे तो उनके असली होने में अणुमात्र भी सन्देह नहीं है। मैंने सरफराज की लिखावट देखी है, उसकी बातचीत के अन्दाज से अनभिज्ञ नहीं हूं। उसकी जवान पर जो वाक्य चढे हुए हैं, उन्हें खूब जानता हूं। इन पत्रों में वही लिखावट हैं, कितनी भीषण परिस्थिति है। इधर मैं तो एक मधुर मुस्कान, एक मीठी अदा के लिए तरसता हूं, उधर प्रेमियों के नाम प्रेमपत्र लिखे जाते हैं, वियोग-वेदना का वर्णन किया जाता है। मैंने इन पत्रों को पढ़ा है, पत्थर-सा दिल करके पढ़ा है, खून का घूंट पी-पीकर पढ़ा है, और अपनी  बोटियों को नोच-नोचकर पढ़ा है! आंखों से रक्त की बूंदें निकल-निकल आई है। यह दगा! यह त्रिया-चरित्र!! मेरे महल में रहकर, मेरी कामनाओं को पैरों से कुचलकर, मेरी आशाओं को ठुकराकर ये क्रीडांए होती है! मेरे लिए खारे पानी की एक बूंद भी नहीं, दूसरे पर सुधा-जल की वर्षा हो रही है! मेरे लिए एक चुटकी-भर आटा नहीं, दूसरे के लिए षटरस पदार्थ परसे जा रहे है। तुम अनुमान नहीं कर सकते कि इन पत्रों की पढ़कर मेरी क्या दशा हुई।”
    ‘पहला उद्वेग जो मेरे हॄदय में उठा, वह यह था कि इसी वक्त तलवार लेकर जाऊं और उस बेदर्द के सामने यह कटार अपनी छाती में भोंक लूं। उसी के आंखों के सामने एडियां रगड़-रगड़ मर जाऊं। शायद मेरे बाद मेरे प्रेम की कद्र करे, शायद मेरे खून के गर्म छीटें उसके वज्र-कठोर हृदय को द्रवित कर दें, लेकिन अन्तस्तल के न मालूम किस प्रदेश से आवाज आई—यह सरासर नादानी हैं तुम मर जाओंगे और यह छलनी तुम्हारे प्रेमोपहारों से दामन भरे, दिल में तुम्हारी मुर्खता पर हंसती हुई, दूसरे ही दिन अपने प्रियतम के पस चली जाएगी।’ दोनों तुम्हारी दौलत के मजे उड़ाएंगे और तुम्हारी बंचित-दलित आत्मा को तड़पाएंगे।
    ‘सरदार साहब, पिश्वास मानिए, यह आवाज मुझे अपने ही हृदय के किसी स्थल से सुनाई दी। मैंने उसी वक्त तलवार निकालकर कमर से रख दी। आत्महत्या का विचार जाता रहा, और एक ही क्षण में बदले का प्रबल उद्वेग हृदय में चमक उठा। देह का एक-एक परमाणु एक आन्तरिक ज्वाला से उत्तप्त हो उठा। एक-एक रोए से आग-सी निकलने लगी। इसी वक्त जाकर उसकी कपट-लीला का अन्त कर दूं। जिन आंखों की निगाह के लिए अपने प्राण तक निछावर करता था, उन्हें सदैव के लिए ज्योतिहीन कर दूं। उन विषाक्त अधरों को सदैव के लिए स्वरहीन कर दूं। जिस ह़ृदय में इतनी निष्ठुरता, इतनी कठोरता ओर इतना कपट भरा हुआ हो, उसे चीरकर पैरों से कुचल डालूं। खून-सा सिर पर सवार हो गया। सरफराज की सारी महत्ता, सारा माधुर्य, सारा भाव-विलास दूषित मालूम होने लगा। उस वक्त अगर मुझ मालूम हो जाता कि सरफराज की किसी ने हत्या कर डाली है, तो शायद मैं उस हत्यारें के पैरों का चुम्बन करता। अगर सुनता कि वह मरणासन्न है तो उसके दम तोड़ने का तमाशा करता, खून का दृढ़ संकल्प करके मैंने दुहरी तलवारें कमर में लगाई और उसके शयनागार में दाखिल हुआ। जिस द्वार पर जाते ही आशा और भय का संग्राम होने लगता था, वहां पहुंचकर इस वक्त मुझे वह आनन्द हुआ जो शिकारी को शिकार करने में होता है। सरदार साहब, उन भावनाओं और उदगारों का जिक्र न करूंगा, जो उस समय मेरे हृदय को आन्दोलित करने लगे। अगर वाणी में इतनी सामर्थ्य हो ीाी, तो मन को इस चर्चा से उद्विग्न नहीं करना चाहतां मैंने दबे पावं कमरे में कदम रखा। सरफराज विलासमय निद्रा में मग्न थी। मगर उसे देखकर मेरे हृदय में एक विचित्र करूणा उत्पन्न हुई। जी हाँ, वह क्रोध और उत्ताप न जाने कहां गायब हो गया। उसका क्या अपराध है? यह प्रश्न आकस्मिक रूप से मेरे हृदय में पैदा हुआ। उसका क्या अपराध है? अगर उसका वही अपराध है जो इस समय मैं कर रहा हूं, तो मुझे उससे बदला लेने का क्या अधिकार है? अगर वह अपने प्रियतम के लिए उतनी ही विकल, उतनी ही अधीर, उतनी ही आतुर है जितना मैं हूं, तो उसका क्या दोष है? जिस तरह मैं अपने दिल से मजबूर हूं, क्या वह भी अपने दिल से मजबूर रत्नों से मेरे प्रेम को बिसाहना चाहे, तो क्या मैं उसके प्रेम में अनुरक्त हो जाऊँगा? शायद नहीं। मैं मौका पाते ही भाग निकलूंगा। यह मेरा अन्याय है। अगर मुझमें वह गुण होते, तो उसके अज्ञात प्रियतम में है, तो उसकी तबीयत क्यों मेरी ओर आकर्षित न होती? मुझमें वे बातें नहीं है कि मैं उसका जीवन-सर्वस्व बन सकूं। अगर मुझे कोई कड़वी चीज अच्छी नहीं लगती, तो मैं स्वभावत: हलवाई की दुकान की तरफ जाऊंगा, जो मिठाइयां बेचता है। सम्भव है धीरे-धीरे मेरी रूचि बदल जाय और मैं कड़वी चीजें पसन्द करने लगू। लेकिन बलात् तलवार की नोक पर कोई कड़वी चीज मेरे मुंह में नहीं डाल सकता।
इन विचारों ने मुझे पराजित कर दिया। वह सूरत, जो एक क्षण पहले मुझे काटे खाती थी उसमें पहले से शतगुणा आकर्षण था। अब तक मैंने उसको निद्रा-मग्न न देखा था, निद्रावस्था में उसका रूप और भी निष्कलंक और अनिन्द्य मालूम हुआ। जागृति में निगाह कभी आंखों के दर्शन करती, कभी अधरों के, कभी कपोलों के। इस नींद मे उसका रूप अपनी सम्पूर्ण कलाओं से चमक रहा था। रूप-छटा था कि दीपक जल रहा था।‘
    राजा साहब ने फिर प्याला मुंह से लगाया, और बोले—‘सरदार साहब, मेरा जोश ठंडा हो गया। जिससे प्रेम हो गया, उससे द्वेष नहीं हो सकता, चाहे वह हमारे साथ कितना ही अन्याय क्यों न करे। जहां प्रमिका प्रेमी के हाथों कत्ल हो, वहां समझ लीजिए कि प्रेम न था, केवल विषय-लालसा थी, में वहां से चला आया, लेकिन चित्त किसी तरह शान्त नहीं होतां तबउसे अब तक मैंने क्रोध को जीतने की भरसक कोशिश की, मगर असफल रहा। जब तक वह शैतान जिन्दा है, मेरे पहलू में एक कांटा खटकता रहेगा, मेरी छाती पर सांप लौटता रहेगा। वहीं काला नाम फन उठाये हुए उस रत्न-राशि पर बैठा हुआ है, वहीं मेरे और सरफराज के बीच में लोहे की दीवार बना हुआ है, वहीं इस दूध की मक्खी है। उस सांप का सिर कुचलना होगा, जब तक मैं अपनी आंखों से उसकी धज्जियां बिखरते न देखूंगा। मेरी आत्मा को संतोष न होगा। परिणाम की कोई चिन्ता नहीं कुछ भी हो, मगर उस नर-पिशाच को जहन्नुम दाखिल करके दम लूंगी।’
    यह कहकर राजा साहब ने मेरी ओर पूर्ण पूर्ण नेत्रों से देखकर कहा—बतलाइए आप मेरी क्या मदद कर सकते है?
    मैने विस्मय से कहा—मैं?
    राजा साहब ने मेरा उत्साह बढाते हुए कहा—‘हां, आप। आप जानते हैं, मैंने इतने आदमियों को छोड़कर आपकों क्यों अपना विश्वासपात्र बनया और क्यो आपसे यह भिक्षा मांगी? यहां ऐसे आदमियों की कमी नहीं है, जो मेरा इशारा पाते ही उस दुष्ट के टुकड़े उड़ा देगें, सरे बाजार उसके रक्त से भूमि को रंग देंगे। जी हां, एक इशारे से उसकी हड्डियों का बुरादा बना सकता हूं।, उसके नहों में कीलें ठुकवा सकता हूं।, मगर मैंने सबकों छोड़कर आपकों छांटा, जानतें हो क्यों? इसलिए कि मुझे तुम्हारे ऊपर विश्वास है, वह विश्वास जो मुझे अपने निकटतम आदमियों पर भी नहीं, मैं जानता हूं। कि तुम्हारे हृदय में यह भेद उतना ही गुप्त रहेगा, जितना मेरे। मुझे विश्वास है कि प्रलोभन अपनी चरम शक्ति का उपयोग करके भी तुम्हें नहीं डिगा सकता। पाशविक अत्याचार भी तुम्हारे अधरों को नहीं खोल सकते, तुम बेवफाई न करोगे, दगा न करोगे, इस अवसर से अनुचित लाभ न उठाओंगे, जाते हो, इसका पुरस्कार क्या होगा? इसके विषय में तुम कुछ भी शंका न करों। मुझमें और चाहे कितने ही दुर्गुण हों, कृतध्नता का दोष नहीं है। बड़े से बड़ा पुरस्कार जो मेरे अधिकार में है, वह तुम्हें दिया जाएगा। मनसब, जागीर, धन, सम्मान सब तुम्हारी इच्छानुसार दिये जाएंगे। इसका सम्पूर्ण अधिकार तुमकों दिया जाएगा, कोई दखल न देगा। तुम्हारी महत्वाकांक्षा को उच्चतम शिखर तक उड़ने की आजादी होगी। तुम खुद फरमान लिखोगे और मैं उस पर आंखें बंद करके दस्तखत करूंगा; बोलो, कब जाना चाहते हो? उसका नाम और पता इस कागर पर लिखा हुआ है, इसे अपने हृदय पर अंकित कर लो, और कागज फाड़ डालो। तुम खुद समझ सकते हो कि मैंने कितना बड़ा भार तुम्हारे ऊपर रखा ाहै। मेरी आबरू, मेरी जान, तुम्हारी मुट्ठी में हैं। मुझे विश्वास है कि तुम इस काम को सुचारू रूप से पूरा करोगे। जिन्हें अपना सहयोगी बनाओंगे, वे भरोसे के आदमी होंगे। तुम्हें अधिकतम बुद्धिमत्ता, दूरदर्शिता और धैर्य से काम लेना पड़ेगा। एक असंयत शब्द, एक क्षण का विलम्ब, जरा-सी लापरवाही मेरे और तुम्हारें दोनों के लिए प्राणघातक होगी। दुश्मन घात में बैठा हुआ है, ’कर तो डर, न कर तो डर’ का मामला है। यों ही गद्दी से उतारने के मंसूबें सोचे जा रहे हैं, इस रहस्य के खुल जाने पर क्या दुर्गति होगी, इसका अनुमान तुम आप कर सकते हो। मैं बर्मा में नजरबन्द कर दिया जाऊंगा, रियासत गैरों के हाथ मे चली जाएगी और मेरा जीवन नष्ट हो जाएगा। में चाहता हूं कि आज ही चले जाओ। यह इम्पीरियल बैंक का चेक बुक है, मैंने चेको पर दस्तखत कर दिए है, जब जितने रूपयों की जरूरत हों, ले लेना।
    ‘मेरा दिमाग सातवें आसमान पर जा पहुंचा। अब मुझे मालूम हुआ कि प्रलोभन में ईमान को बिगाड़ने की कितनी शक्ति होती है। मुझे जैसे कोई नशा हो गया।’ मैंने एक किताब में पढ़ा था कि अपने भाग्य-निर्माण का अवसर हर एक आदमी को मिलता है और एक ही बार। जो इस अवसर को दोनों हाथो से पकड़ लेता है, वह मर्द है, जो आगा-पीछा में पड़कर उसे छोड़ देता है, वह कायर होता है। एक को धन, यश, गौरव नसीब होता है और दूसरा खेद, लज्जा और दुर्दशा में रो-रोकर जिंदगी के दिन काटता है। फैसला करने के लिए केवल एक क्षण का समय मिलता है। वह समय कितना बहुमूल्य होता है। मेरे जीवन में यह वही अवसर था। मैंने उसे दोनों हाथों से पकड़ने का निश्चय कर लिया। सौभाग्य अपनी सर्वोत्तम सिद्धियों का थाल लिए मेरे सामने हाजिर है, वह सारी विभूतियों; जिनके लिए आदमी जीता-मरता है, मेरा स्वागत करने के लिए खड़ी है। अगर इस समय मै। उनकी उपेक्षा करूं, तो मुझ जैसा अभागा आदमी संसार में न होगा। माना कि बड़े जोखिम का काम है, लेकिन पुरस्कार तो देखों। दरिया में गोता लगाने ही से तो मोती मिलता है, तख्त पर बेठे हुए कायरों के लिए कोड़ियों और घोंघों के सिवा और क्या है?  माना कि बेगुनाह के खून से हाथ रंगना पड़ेगा। क्या मुजायका! बलिदान से ही वरदान मिलता है। संसार समर भूमि है। यहाँ लाशों का जीना बनाकर उन्नति के शिखर पर चढ़ना पड़ता है। खून के नालों में तैरकर ही विजय-तट मिलता है। संसार का इतिहास देखों,. सफल पुरूषों का चरित्र रक्त के अक्षरों में लिखा हुआ है। वीरो ने सदैव खून के दरिया में गोते लगाये हैं, खून की होलियां खेली है। खून का डर दुर्बलता और कम हिम्मती का चिह्न है। कर्मयोगी की दृष्टि लक्ष्य पर रहती हैं, मार्ग पर नहीं, शिखर पर रहती है, मध्यवर्ती चट्टानों पर नहीं, मैंने खड़े होकर अर्ज की—गुलाम इस खिदमत के लिए हाजिर हे।’
    राजा साहब ने सम्मान की दृष्टि से देखरक कहा—मुझे तुमसे यही आशा थी। तुम्हारा दिल कहता है कि यह काम पूरा कर आओगे?
    ‘मुझे विश्वास है।’
    ‘मेरा भी यही विचार था। देखो, एक-एक क्षण का समाचार भेजते रहना।’
    ‘ईश्वर ने चाहा तो हुजूर को शिकायत का कोई मौका न मिलेगा।’
    ‘ईश्वर का नाम न लो, ईश्वर ऐसे मौक के लिए नहीं है। ईश्वर की मदद उस वक्त मांगो, जब अपना दिल कमजोर हो। जिसकी बांहों में शक्ति, मन में विकल्प, बुद्धि में बल और साहस है, वह ईश्वर का आश्रय क्यों ले? अच्छा, जाओं और जल्द सुर्खरू होकर लौटो, आंखें तुम्हारी तरफ लगी रहेंगी।’

----------


## Rajeev

२
मैंने आत्मा की आलोचनाओं को सिर तक न उठाने दिया। उस दुष्ट को क्या अधिकार था कि वह सरफराज से ऐसा कुत्सित सम्बंध रखे, जब उसे मालूम था कि राजा साहब ने, उसे अपने हरम में दाखिल कर लिया है? यह लगभग उतना ही गर्हित अपराध है, जितना किसी विवाहित स्त्री को भगा ले जाना। सरफराज एक प्रकार से विवाहिता है, ऐसी स्त्री से पत्र-व्यवहार करना और उस पर डोरे डालना किसी दशा में भी क्षम्म नहीं हो सकता। ऐसे संगीन अपराध की सजा भी उतनी ही संगीन होनी चाहिए। अगर मेरे हृदय में उस वक्त तक कुछ दुर्बलता, कुछ संशय, कुछ अविश्वास था, तो इस तर्क ने उसे दूर कर दिया। सत्य का विश्वास सत्-साहस का मंत्र है। अब वह खून मेरी नजरों में पापमय हत्या नहीं, जायज खून था और उससे मुंह मोड़ना लज्जाजनक कायरता।
    गाड़ी के जाने में अभी दो घण्टे की देर थी। रात-भर का सफर था, लेकिन भोजन की ओर बिल्कुल रूचि न थी। मैंने सफर की तैयारी शुरू की। बाजाद से एक नकली दाढ़ी लाया, ट्रंक में दो रिवाल्वर रख लिये, फिर सोचने लगा, किसे अपने साथ ले चलूं? यहां से किसी को ले जाना तो नीति-विरूद्ध है। फिर क्या अपने भाई साहब को तार दूँ? हां, यही उचित है। उन्हें लिख दूँ कि मुझसे बम्बई में आकर मिलें, लेकिन नहीं, भाई साहब को क्यों फंसाऊं? कौन जाने क्या हो? बम्बई में ऐसे आदमी की क्या कमी? एक लाख रूपये का लालच दूंगा। चुटकियों में काम हो जाएगा। वहां एक से एक शातिर पड़े है, जो चाहें तो फरिश्तों का भी खून कर आयें।  बस, इन महाशय को किसी हिकमत से किसी वेश्या के कमरे में लाया जाय और वहीं उनका काम तमाम कर दिया जाय। या समुद्र के किनारे जब वह हवा खाने निकलें, तो वहीं मारकर लाश समुद्र में डाल दी जाय।
    अभी चूंकि देर थी, मैंने सोचा, लाओं सन्ध्या कर लूं। ज्योंही सन्ध्या के कमरे में कदम रखा, माता जी के तिरंगे चित्र पर नजर पड़ी। मैं मूर्ति-पूजक नहीं हूं, धर्म की ओर मेरी प्रवृत्ति नहीं है, न कभी कोई व्रत रखता हूँ, लेकिन न जाने क्यो, उस चित्र को देखकर अपनी आत्मा में एक प्रकाश का अनुभव करता हूं। उन आंखों में मुझे अब भी वही वात्सल्यमय ज्योति, वही दैवी आशीर्वात मिलता है, जिसकी बाल-स्मृति अब भी मेरे हृदय को गदगद कर देती है। वह चित्र मेरे लिए चित्र नहीं, बल्कि सजीव प्रतिमा है, जिसने मेरी सृष्टि की है और अब भी मुझे जीवन प्रदान कर रही है। उस चित्र को देखकर मैं यकायक चौंक पड़ा, जैसे कोई आदमी उस वक्त चोर के कंधे पर हाथ रख उदे जब वह सेंध मार रहा हो। इस चित्र को रोज ही देखा करता था, दिन में कई बार उस पर निगाह पड़ती थी पर आज मेरे मन की जो दशा हुई, वह कभी न हुई थी। कितनी लज्जा और कितना क्रोध! मानों वह कह रही थी, मुझे तुझसे ऐसी आशा न थी। मैं उस तरफ ताक न सका। फौरन आंखें झुका ली। उन आंखों के सामने खड़े होने की हिम्मत मुझे न हुई। वह तसवीर की आंखें न थी, सजीव, तीव्र और ज्वालामय, हृदय में पैठने वाली, नोकदार भाले की तरह हृदय में चुभने वाली आंखें थी। मुझे ऐसा मालूम हुआ, गिर पडूंगा। मैं वहीं फर्श पर बैठ गया। मेरा सिर आप ही आप झुग गया। बिल्कुल अज्ञातरूप से मानो किसी दैवी प्रेरणा से मेरे संकल्प में एक में क्रान्ति-सी हो गई। उस सत्य के पुतले, उस प्रकाश की प्रतिमा ने मेरी आत्मा को सजग कर दिया। मन-में क्या–क्या भाव उत्पन्न हुए, क्या-क्या विचार उठे, इसकी मुझे खबर नहीं। मैं इतना ही जानता हूं कि मैं एक सम्मोहित दशा में घर से निकला, मोटर तैयार कराई और दस बजे राजा साहब की सेवा में जा पहुंचा। मेरे लिए उन्होंने विशेष रूप से ताकीद कर दी थी। जिस वक्त चाहूं, उनसे मिल सकूं। कोई अड़चन न पड़ी। में जाकर नम्र भाव से बोला—हुजूर, कुछ अर्ज करना चाहता हूं।
    राजा साहब अपने विचार में इस समस्या को सुलझाकर इस वक्त इत्मीनान की सांस ले रहे थे। मुझे देखकर उन्हें किसी नई उलझन का संदेह हुआ। त्योरियों पर बल पड़ गये, मगर एक ही क्षण में नीति ने विजय पाई, मुस्कराकर बोले—हां हां, कहिए, कोई खास बात?
मैंने निर्भीक हेाकर कहा—मुणे क्षमा कीजिए, मुझसे यह काम न होगा।
राजा साहब का चेहरा पीला पड़ गया, मेरी ओर विस्मत से देखकर बोले—इसका मतलब?
    ’मैं यह काम न कर सकूंगा।‘
    ’क्यों?’
    ’मुझमें वह सामर्थ्य नहीं है।
राजा साहब ने व्यंगपूर्ण नेत्रों से देखकर कहा—शायद आत्मा जागृत हो गई, क्यो? वही बीमारी, जो कायरों और नामर्दों को हुआ करती है। अच्छी बात है, जाओ।
    ‘हुजूर, आप मुझसे नाराज न हों, मैं अपने में वह....।‘
    राजा साहब ने सिंह की भांति आग्नेय नेत्रों से देखते हुए गरजकनर कहा—मत बको, नमक...
    फिर कुछ नम्र होकर बोले—तुम्हारे भाग्य में ठोकरें खाना ही लिखा है। मैंने तुम्हें वह अवसर दिया था, जिसे कोई दूसरा आदमी दैवी वरदान समझता, मगर तुमने उसकी कद्र न की। तुम्हारी तकदीर तुमसे फिरी हुई है। हमेशा गुलामी करोगे और धक्के खाओगे। तुम जैसे आदमियों के लिए गेरूए बाने है। और कमण्डल तथा पहाड़ की गुफा। इस धर्म और अधर्म की समस्या पर विचार करने के लिए उसी वैराग्य की जरूरत है। संसार मर्दो के लिए है।
    मैं पछता रहा था कि मैंने पहले ही क्यों न इन्कार कर दिया।
    राजा साहब ने एक क्षण के बाद फिर कहा—अब भी मौका है, फिर सोचों।
    मैंने उसी नि:शक तत्परता के साथ कहा—हुजूर, मैंने खूब सोचा लिया है।
    राजा साहब हाठ दांतों से काटकर बोले—बेहतर है, जाओं और आज ही रात को मेरे राज्य की सीमा के बाहर निकल जाओ। शायद कल तुम्हें इसका अवसर न मिले। मैं न मालूम क्या समझकर तुम्हारी जान बख्शी कर रहा हू। न जाने कौन मेरे हृदय में बैठा हुआ तुम्हारी रक्षा कर रहा है। मै। इस वक्त अपने आप में नहीं हूँ, लेकिन मुझे तुम्हारी शराफत पर भरोसा है। मुझे अब भी विश्वास है कि हइस मामले केा तुम दीवार के सामने भी जबान पर न लाओंगे।
    मैं चुपके से निकल आया और रातों-रात राज्य के बाहर पहुंच गयां मैंने उस चित्र के सिवा और कोई चीज अपने साथ न ली।
    इधर सूर्य ने पूर्व की सीमा में पर्दापण किया, उधर मैं रियासत की सीमा से निकल करह अंग्रेजी इलाके में जा पहुंचा।

—‘विशाल भारत’, दिसम्बर, १९२०

----------


## Rajeev

दूसरी शादी

जब मैं अपने चार साल के लड़के रामसरूप को गौर से देखता हूं तो ऐसा मालूम हेाता हे कि उसमें वह भोलापन और आकर्षण नहीं रहा जो कि दो साल पहले था। वह मुझे अपने सुर्ख और रंजीदा आंखों से घूरता हुआ नजर आता है। उसकी इस हालत को देखकर मेरा कलेजा कांप उठता है और मुंझे वह वादा याद आता है जो मैंने दो साल हुए उसकी मां के साथ, जबकि वह मृत्यु-शय्या पर थी, किया था। आदमी इतना स्वार्थी और अपनी इन्द्रियों का इतना गुलाम है कि अपना फर्ज किसी-किसी वक्त ही महसूस करता है। उस दिन जबकि डाक्टर नाउम्मीद हो चुके थे, उसने रोते हुए मुझसे पूछा था, क्या तुम दूसरी शादी कर लोगे? जरूर कर लेना। फिर चौंककर कहा, मेरे राम का क्या बनेगा? उसका ख्याल रखना, अगर हो सके।
    मैंने कहा—हां-हां, मैं वादा करता हूं कि मैं कभी दूसरी शादी न करूंगा और रामसरूप, तुम उसकी फिक्र न करो, क्या तुम अच्छी न होगी? उसने मेरी तरफ हाथ फेंक दिया, जैसे कहा, लो अलविदा। दो मिनट बाद दुनिया मेरी आंखों में अंधेरी हो गई। रामसरूप बे-मां का हो गया। दो-तीन दिन उसकों कलेजे से चिमटाये रखा। आखिर छुट्टी पूरी होने पर उसको पिता जी के सुपुर्द करके मैं फिर अपनी ड्यूटी पर चला गया।
    दो-तीन महीने दिल बहुत उदास रहा। नौकरी की, क्योंकि उसके सिवाय चारा न था। दिल में कई मंसूबे बांधता रहा। दो-तीन साल नौकरी करके रूपया लेकर दुनिया ाकी सैर को निकल जाऊंगा, यह करूंगा, वह करूंगा, अब कहीं दिल नहीं लगता।
    घर से खत बराबर आ रहे थे कि फलां-फलां जबह से नाते आ रहे है, आदमी बहुत अच्छे हैं, ल्रड़की अकल की तेज और खूबसूरत है, फिर ऐसी जगह नहीं मिलेगी। आखिर करना है ही, कर लो। हर बात में मेरी राय पूछी जाती थी।
    लेकिन मैं बराबर इनकार किये जाता था। मैं हैरान था कि इंसान किस तरह दूसरी शादी पर आमादा हो सकता है! जबकि उसकी सुन्दर और पतिप्राणा स्त्री को, जो कि उसके लिए स्वग्र की एक भेंट थी, भगवान ने एक बार छीन लिया।
वक्त बीतता गया। फिर यार-दोस्तों के तकाजे शुरू हो गये। कहने लगे, जाने भी दो, औरत पैरह की जूती है, जब एक फट गई, दूसरी बदल ली। स्त्री का कितना भयानक अपमान है, यह कहकर मैं उनका मुंह बन्द कर दिया करता था। जब हमारी सोसायटी जिसका इतना बड़ा नाम है, हिन्दू विधवा को दुबारा शादी कर लेने की इजाजत नहीं देती तो मुझकों शोंभा नहीं देता कि मैं दुबारा एक कुंवारी से शादी कर लूंं जब तक यह कलंक हमारी कौम से दूर नहीं हो जाता, मैं हर्गिज, कुंवारी तो दूर की बात है, किसी विधवा से भी ब्याह न करूंगा। खयाल आया, चलो नौकरी छोड़कर इसी बात का प्रचार करें। लेकिन मंच पर अपने दिल के खयालात जबान पर कैसे लाऊंगा। भावनाओं को व्यावहारिक रूप देने में, चरित्र मजबूत बनाने में, जो कहना उसे करके दिखाने में, हममें कितनी कमी हैं, यह मुझे उस वक्त मालूम हुआ जबकि छ: माह बाद मैंने एक कुंवारी लड़की से शादी कर ली।
    घर के लोग खुश हो रहे थे कि चलों किसी तरह माना। उधर उस दिन मेरी बिरादरी के दो-तीन पढ़े-लिखें रिश्तेदारों ने डांट बताई—तुम जो कहा करते थे मैं बेवा से ही शादी करूंगा, लम्बा-चौड़ा व्याख्यान दिया करते थे, अब वह तमाम बातें किधर गई?  तुमने तो एक उदाहरण भी न रखा जिस पर हम चल सकतें मुझ पर जैसे घड़ों पानी फिर गया। आंखें खुल गई। जवानी के जोश में क्या कर गुजरा। पुरानी भावनाएं फिर उभर आई और आज भी मैं उन्हीं विचारों में डूबा हुआ हूं।
    सोचा था—नौकर लड़के को नहीं सम्हाल सकता, औरतें ही इस काम के लिए ठीक है। ब्याह कर लेने पर, जब औरत घर में आयेगी तो रामसरूप को अपने पास बाहर रख सकूंगा आैर उसका खासा ख्याल रखूंगा लेकिन वह सब कुछ गलत अक्षर की तरह मिट गया। रामस्वरूप को आज फिर वापस गांव पिता जी के पास भेजने पर मजबूर हूँ। क्यों, यह किसी से छिपा नहीं। औरत का अपने सौतेले बेटे से प्यार करना एक असम्भव बात है। ब्याह के मौके पर सूना था लड़की बड़ी नेक हैं, स्वजनों का खास ख्याल रखेगी और अपने बेटे की तरह समझेगी लेकिन सब झूठ। औरत चाहे कितनी नेकदिल हो वह कभी अपने सौतेले बच्चे से प्यार नहीं कर सकती।
    और यह हार्दिक दुख वह वादा तोड़ने की सजा है जो कि मैंने एक नेक बीबी से असके आखिरी वक्त में किया था।
—‘चन्दर’, सितम्बर, १९३१

----------


## Rajeev

सौत

जब रजिया के दो-तीन बच्चे होकर मर गये और उम्र ढल चली, तो रामू का प्रेम उससे कुछ कम होने लगा और दूसरे व्याह की धुन सवार हुई। आये दिन रजिया से बकझक होने लगी। रामू एक-न-एक  बहाना खोजकर रजिया पर बिगड़ता और उसे मारता। और अन्त को वह नई स्त्री ले ही आया। इसका नाम था दासी। चम्पई रंग था, बड़ी-बडी आंखें, जवानी की उम्र। पीली, कुंशागी रजिया भला इस नवयौवना के सामने क्या जांचती! फिर भी वह जाते हुए स्वामित्व को, जितने दिन हो सके अपने अधिकार में रखना चाहती थी। तिगरते हुए छप्पर को थूनियों से सम्हालने की चेष्टा कर रही थी। इस घर को उसने मर-मरकर बनाया है। उसे सहज ही में नहीं छोड़ सकती। वह इतनी बेसमझ नहीं है कि घर छोड़कर ची जाय और दासी राज करे।

----------


## Rajeev

२
एक दिन रजिया ने रामु से कहा—मेरे पास साड़ी नहीं है, जाकर ला दो।
रामु उसके एक दिन पहले दासी के लिए अच्छी-सी चुंदरी लाया था। रजिया की मांग सुनकर बोला—मेरे पास अभी रूपया नहीं था।
    रजिया को साड़ी की उतनी चाह न थी जितनी रामू और दसिया के आनन्द में विध्न डालने की। बोली—रूपये नहीं थे, तो कल अपनी चहेती के लिए चुंदरी क्यों लाये? चुंदरी के बदले उसी दाम में दो साड़ियां लाते, तो एक मेरे काम न आ जाती?
    रामू ने स्वेच्छा भाव से कहा—मेरी इच्दा, जो चाहूंगा, करूंगा, तू बोलने वाली कौन है? अभी उसके खाने-खेलने के दिन है। तू चाहती हैं, उसे अभी से नोन-तेल की चिन्ता में डाल दूं। यह मुझसे न होगा। तुझे ओढने-पहनने की साध है तो काम कर, भगवान ने क्या हाथ-पैर नहीं दिये। पहले तो घड़ी रात उठकर काम धंघे में लग जाती थी। अब उसकी डाह में पहर दिन तक पड़ी रहती है। तो रूपये क्या आकाश से गिरेंगे? मैं तेरे लिए अपनी जान थोड़े ही दे दूंगा।
रजिया ने कहा—तो क्या मैं उसकी लौंडी हूं कि वह रानी की तरह पड़ी रहे और मैं घर का सारा काम करती रहूं? इतने दिनों छाती फाड़कर काम किया, उसका यह फल मिला, तो अब मेरी बला काम करने आती है।
    ‘मैं जैसे रखूंगा, वैसे ही तुझे रहना पड़ेगा।’
    ‘मेरी इच्छा होगी रहूंगी, नहीं अलग हो जाऊंगी।’
    ‘जो तेरी इचछा हो, कर, मेरा गला छोड़।’
    ‘अच्छी बात है। आज से तेरा गला छोड़ती हूं। समझ लूंगी विधवा हो गई।’

----------


## Rajeev

३
रामु दिल में इतना तो समझता था कि यह गृहस्थी रजिया की जोड़ी हुई हैं, चाहे उसके रूप में उसके लोचन-विलास के लिए आकर्षण न हो। सम्भव था, कुछ देर के बाद वह जाकर रजिया को मना लेता, पर दासी भी कूटनीति में कुशल थी। उसने गम्र लोहे पर चोटें जमाना शूरू कीं। बोली—आज देवी की किस बात पर बिगड़ रही थी?
    रामु ने उदास मन से कहा—तेरी चुंदरी के पीछे रजिया महाभारत मचाये हुए है। अब कहती है, अलग रहूंगी। मैंने कह दिया, तेरी जरे इच्छा हो कर।
    दसिया ने ऑखें मटकाकर कहा—यह सब नखरे है कि आकर हाथ-पांव जोड़े, मनावन करें, और कुछ नहीं। तुम चुपचाप बैठे रहो। दो-चार दिन में आप ही गरमी उतर जायेगी। तुम कुछ बोलना नहीं, उसका मिजाज और आसमान पर चढ़ जायगा।
    रामू ने गम्भीर भाव से कहा—दासी, तुम जानती हो, वह कितनी घमण्डिन है। वह मुंह से जो बात कहती है, उसे करके छोड़ती है।
    रजिया को भी रामू से ऐसी कृतध्नता की आशा न थी। वह जब पहले की-सी सुन्दर नहीं, इसलिए रामू को अब उससे प्रेम नहीं है। पुरूष चरित्र में यह कोई असाधारण बात न थी, लेकिन रामू उससे अलग रहेगा, इसका उसे विश्वास ान आता था। यह घर उसी ने पैसा-पैसा जोड़ेकर बनवाया। गृहस्थी भी उसी की जोड़ी हुई है। अनाज का लेन-देन उसी ने शुरू किया। इस घर में आकर उसने कौन-कौन से कष्ट नहीं झेले, इसीलिए तो कि पौरूख थक जाने पर एक टुकड़ा चैन से खायगी और पड़ी रहेगी, और आज वह इतनी निर्दयता से दूध की मक्खी की तरह निकालकर फेंक दी गई! रामू ने इतना भी नहीं कहा—तू अलग नहीं रहने पायेगी। मैं या खुद मर जाऊंगा या तुझे मार डालूंगा, पर तुझे अलग न होने दूंगा। तुझसे मेरा ब्याह हुआ है। हंसी-ठट्ठा नहीं है। तो जब रामू को उसकी परवाह नहीं है, तो वह रामू को क्यों परवाह करे। क्या सभी स्त्रियों के पुरुष बैठे होते हैं। सभी के मां-बाप, बेटे-पोते होते हैं। आज उसके लड़के जीते होते, तो मजाल थी कि यह नई स्त्री लाते, और मेरी यह दुर्गति करते? इस निदई को मेरे ऊपर इतनी भी दया न आई?
    नारी-हृदय की सारी परवशता इस अत्याचार से विद्रोह करने लगी। वही आग जो मोटी लकड़ी को स्पर्श भी नहीं कर सकती, फूस को जलाकर भस्म कर देती है।

----------


## Rajeev

४
दूसरे दिन रजिया एक दूसरे गांव में चली गई। उसने अपने साथ कुछ न लिया। जो साड़ी उसकी देह पर थी, वही उसकी सारी सम्पत्ति थी। विधाता ने उसके बालकों को पहले ही छीन लिया था! आज घर भी छीन लिया!
    रामू उस समय दासी के साथ बैठा हुआ आमोद-विनोद कर रहा था। रजिया को जाते देखकर शायद वह समझ न सका कि वह चली जा रही है। रजिया ने यही समझा। इस तरह तोरों की भांति वह जाना भी न चाहती थी। वह दासी को उसके पति को और सारे गांव को दिखा देना चाहती थी कि वह इस घर से धेले की भी चीज नहीं ले जा रही  है। गांव वालों की दृष्टि में रामू का अपमान करना ही उसका लक्ष्य था। उसके चुपचाप चले जाने से तो कुछ भी न होगा। रामू उलटा सबसे कहेगा, रजिया घर की सारी सम्पदा उठा ले गई। 
    उसने रामू को पुकारकर कहा—सम्हालो अपना घर। मैं जाती हूं। तुम्हारे घर की कोई भी चीज अपने साथ नहीं ले जाती।
    रामू एक क्षण के लिए कर्तव्य-भ्रष्ट हो गया। क्या कहे, उसकी समझ में नहीं आया। उसे आशा न थी कि वह यों जायगी। उसने सोचा था, जब वह घर ढोकर ले जाने लगेगी, तब वह गांव वालों को दिखाकर उनकी सहानुभूति प्राप्त करेगा। अब क्या करे।
    दसिया बोली—जाकर गांव में ढिंढोरा पीट आओ। यहां किसी का डर नहीं है। तु अपने घर से ले ही क्या आई थीं, जो कुछ लेकर जाओगी।
रजिया ने उसके मुंह न लगकर रामू ही से कहा—सनुते हो, अपनी चहेती की बातें। फिर भी मुंह नहीं खुलता। मैं तो जाती हूं, लेकिन दस्सो रानी, तुम भी बहुत दिन राज न करोगी। ईश्वर के दरवार में अन्याय नहीं फलता। वह बड़े-बड़े घमण्डियों को घमण्ड चूर कर देते हैं।
    दसिया ठट्ठा मारकर हंसी, पर रामू ने सिर झुका लिया। रजिया चली गई।

----------


## Rajeev

५
रजिया जिस नये गांव में आई थी, वह रामू के गांव से मिला ही हुआ था, अतएव यहां के लोग उससे परिचित हैं। वह कैसी कुशल गृहिणी है, कैसी मेहनती, कैसी बात की सच्ची, यह यहां किसी से छिपा न था। रजिया को मजूरी मिलने में कोई बाधा न हुई। जो एक लेकर दो का काम करे, उसे काम की क्या कमी? 
    तीन साल एक रजिया ने कैसे काटे, कैसे एक नई गृहस्थी बनाई, कैसे खेती शुरू की, इसका बयान करने बैठें, तो पोथी हो जाय। संचय के जितने मंत्र हैं, जितने साधन हैं, वे रजिया को खूब मालूम थे। फिर अब उसे लाग हो गई थी और लाग में आदमी की शक्ति का वारापार नहीं रहता। गांव वाले उसका परिश्रम देखकर दाँतों उंगली दबाते थे। वह रामू को दिखा देना चाहती है—मैं तुमसे अलग होकर भी आराम से रह सकती हूं। वह अब पराधीन नारी नहीं है। अपनी कमाई खाती है।
    रजिया के पास बैलों की एक अच्छी जोड़ी है। रजिया उन्हें केवल खली-भूसी देकर नहीं रह जाती, रोज दो-दो रोटियाँ भी खिलाती है। फिर उन्हें घंटों सहलाती। कभी-कभी उनके कंधों पर सिर रखकर रोती है और कहती है, अब बेटे हो तो, पति हो तो तुम्हीं हो। मेरी जाल अब तुम्हारे ही साथ है। दोनों बैल शायद रजिया की भाषा और भाव समझते हैं। वे मनुष्य नहीं, बैल हैं। दोनों सिर नीचा करके रजिया का हाथ चाटकर उसे आश्वासन देते हैं। वे उसे देखते ही कितने प्रेम से उसकी ओर ताकते लगते हैं, कितने हर्ष से कंधा झुलाकर पर जुवा रखवाते हैं और कैसा जी तोड़ काम करते हैं, यह वे लोग समझ सकते हैं, जिन्होंने बैलों की सेवा की है और उनके हृदय को अपनाया है।
    रजिया इस गांव की चौधराइन है। उसकी बुद्धि जो पहिले नित्य आधार खोजती रहती थी और स्वच्छन्द रूप से अपना विकास न कर सकती थी, अब छाया से निकलकर प्रौढ़ और उन्नत हो गई है।
एक दिन रजिया घर लौटी, तो एक आदमी ने कहा—तुमने नहीं सुना, चौधराइन, रामू तो बहुत बीमार है। सुना दस लंघन हो गये हैं।
    रजिया ने उदासीनता से कहा—जूड़ी है क्या? 
    ‘जूड़ी, नहीं, कोई दूसरा रोग है। बाहर खाट पर पड़ा था। मैंने पूछा, कैसा जी है रामू? तो रोने लगा। बुरा हाल है। घर में एक पैसा भी नहीं कि दवादारू करें। दसिया के एक लड़का हुआ है। वह तो पहले भी काम-धन्धा न करती थी और अब तो लड़कोरी है, कैसे काम करने आय। सारी मार रामू के सिर जाती है। फिर गहने चाहिए, नई दुलहिन यों कैसे रहे।’
    रजिया ने घर में जाते हुए कहा—जो जैसा करेगा, आप भोगेगा। 
    लेकिन अन्दर उसका जी न लगा। वह एक क्षण में फिर बाहर आई। शायद उस आदमी से कुछ पूछना चाहती थी और इस अन्दाज से पूछना चाहती थी, मानो उसे कुछद परवाह नहीं है।
    पर वह आदमी चला गया था। रजिया ने पूरव-पच्छिम जा-जाकर देखा। वह कहीं न मिला। तब रजिया द्वार के चौखट पर बैठ गई। इसे वे शब्द याद आये, जो उसने तीन साल पहले रामू के घर से चलते समय कहे थे। उस वक्त जलन में उसने वह शाप दिया था। अब वह जलन न थी। समय ने उसे बहुत कुछ शान्त कर दिया था। रामू और दासी की हीनावस्था अब ईर्ष्या के योग्य नहीं, दया के योग्य थी।
    उसने सोचा, रामू को दस लंघन हो गये हैं, तो अवश्य ही उसकी दशा अच्छी न होगी। कुछ ऐसा मोटा-ताजा तो पहले भी न था, दस लंघन ने तो बिल्कुल ही घुला डाला होगा। फिर इधर खेती-बारी में भी टोटा ही रहा। खाने-पीने को भी ठीक-ठीक न मिला होगा...
    पड़ोसी की एक स्त्री ने आग लेने के बहाने आकर पूछा—सुना, रामू बहुत बीमार हैं जो जैसी करेगा, वैसा पायेगा। तुम्हें इतनी बेदर्दी से निकाला कि कोई अपने बैरी को भी न निकालेगा।
    रजिया ने टोका—नहीं दीदी, ऐसी बात न थी। वे तो बेचारे कुछ बोले ही नहीं। मैं चली तो सिर झुका लिया। दसिया के कहने में आकर वह चाहे जो कुछ कर बैठे हों, यों मुझे कभी कुछ नहीं कहा। किसी की बुराई क्यों करूं। फिर कौन मर्द ऐसा है जो औरजों के बस नहीं हो जाता। दसिया के कारण उनकी यह दशा हुई है।
    पड़ोसिन ने आग न मांग, मुंह फेरकर चली गई।
रजिया ने कलसा और रस्सी उठाई और कुएं पर पानी खींचने गई। बैलों को सानी-पानी देने की बेला आ गई थी, पर उसकी आंखें उस रास्ते की ओर लगी हुई थीं, जो मलसी (रामू का गांव) को जाता था। कोई उसे बुलाने अवश्य आ रहा होगा। नहीं, बिना बुलाये वह कैसे जा सकती है। लोग कहेंगे, आखिर दौड़ी आई न!
    मगर रामू तो अचेत पड़ा होगा। दस लंघन थोड़े नहीं होते। उसकी देह में था ही क्या। फिर उसे कौन बुलायेगा? दसिया को क्या गरज पड़ी है। कोई दूसरा घर कर लेगी। जवान है। सौ गाहक निकल आवेंगे। अच्छा वह आ तो रहा है। हां, आ रहा है। कुछ घबराया-सा जान पड़ता है। कौन आदमी है, इसे तो कभी मलसी में नहीं देखा, मगर उस वक्त से मलसी कभी गई भी तो नहीं। दो-चार नये आदमी आकर बसे ही होंगे।
    बटोही चुपचाप कुए के पास से निकला। रजिया ने कलसा जगत पर रख दिया और उसके पास जाकर बोली—रामू महतो ने भेजा है तुम्हें? अच्छा तो चलो घर, मैं तुम्हारे साथ चलती हूं। नहीं, अभी मुझे कुछ देर है, बैलों को सानी-पानी देना है, दिया-बत्ती करनी है। तुम्हें रुपये दे दूं, जाकर दसिया को दे देना। कह देना, कोई काम हो तो बुला भेजें।
    बटोही रामू को क्या जाने। किसी दूसरे गांव का रहने वाला था। पहले तो चकराया, फिर समझ गया। चुपके से रजिया के साथ चला गया और रूपये लेकर लम्बा हुआ। चलते-चलते रजिया ने पूछा—अब क्या हाल है उनका?
    बटोही ने अटकल से कहा—अब तो कुछ सम्हल रहे हैं। 
    ‘दसिया बहुत रो-धो तो नहीं रही है?’
    ‘रोती तो नहीं थी।’
    ‘वह क्यों रोयेगी। मालूम होगा पीछे।’
    बटोही चला गया, तो रजिया ने बैलों को सानी-पानी किया, पर मन रामू ही की ओर लगा हुआ था। स्नेह-स्मृतियां छोटी-छोटी तारिकाओं की भांति मन में उदित होती जाती थीं। एक बार जब वह बीमार पड़ी थी, वह बात याद आई। दस साल हो गए। वह कैसे रात-दिन उसके सिरहाने बैठा रहता था। खाना-पीना तक भूल गया था। उसके मन में आया क्यों न चलकर देख ही आवे। कोई क्या कहेगा? किसका मुंह है जो कुछ कहे। चोरी करने नहीं जा रही हूं। उस अदमी के पास जा रही हूं, जिसके साथ पन्द्रह-बीस साल ही हूं। दसिया नाक सिकोड़ेगी। मुझे उससे क्या मतलब।
रजिया ने किवाड़ बन्द किए, घर मजूर को सहेजा, और रामू को देखने चली, कांपती, झिझकती, क्षमा का दान लिये हुए।

----------


## Rajeev

६
रामू को थोड़े ही दिनों में मालूम हो गया था कि उसके घर की आत्मा निकल गई, और वह चाहे कितना जोर करे, कितना ही सिर खपाये, उसमें स्फूर्ति नहीं आती। दासी सुन्दरी थी, शौकीन थी और फूहड़ थी। जब पहला नशा उतरा, तो ठांय-ठायं शुरू हुई। खेती की उपज कम होने लगी, और जो होती भी थी, वह ऊटपटांग खर्च होती थी। ऋण लेना पड़ता था। इसी चिन्ता और शोक में  उसका स्वास्थ्य बिगड़ने लगा। शुरू में कुछ परवाह न की। परवाह करके ही क्या करता। घर में पैसे न थे। अताइयों की चिकित्सा ने बीमारी की जड़ और मजबूत कर दी और आज दस-बारह दिन से उसका दाना-पानी छूट गया था। मौत के इन्तजार में खाट पर पड़ा कराह रहा था। और अब वह दशा हो गई थी जब हम भविष्य से निश्चिन्त होकर अतीत में विश्राम करते हैं, जैसे कोई गाड़ीद आगे का रास्ता बन्द पाकर पीछे लौटे। रजिया को याद करके वह बार-बार रोता और दासी को कोसता—तेरे ही कारण मैंने उसे घर से निकाला। वह क्या गई, लक्ष्मी चली गई। मैं जानता हूं, अब भी बुलाऊं तो दौड़ी आयेगी, लेकिन बुलाऊं किस मुंह से! एक बार वह आ जाती और उससे अपने अपराध क्षमा करा लेती, फिर मैं खुशी से मरता। और लालसा नहीं है।
    सहसा रजिया ने आकर उसके माथे पर हाथ रखते हुए पूछा—कैसा जी है तुम्हारा? मुझ तो आज हाल मिला।
    रामू ने सजल नेत्रों से उसे देखा, पर कुछ कह न सका। दोनों हाथ जोड़कर उसे प्रणाम किया, पर हाथ जुड़े ही रह गये, और आंख उलट गई।

----------


## Rajeev

७
लाश घर में पड़ी थी। रजिया रोती थी, दसिया चिन्तित थी। घर में रूपये का नाम नहीं। लकड़ी तो चाहिए ही, उठाने वाले भी जलपान करेंगे ही, कफन के बगैर लाश उठेगी कैसे। दस से कम का खर्च न था। यहां
घर में दस पैसे भी नहीं। डर रही थी कि आज गहन आफत आई। ऐसी कीमती भारी गहने ही कौन थे। किसान की बिसात ही क्या, दो-तीन नग बेचने से दस मिल जाएंगे। मगर और हो ही क्या सकता है। उसने चोधरी के लड़के को बुलाकर कहा—देवर जी, यह बेड़ा कैसे पार लागे! गांव में कोई धेले का भी विश्वास करने वाला नहीं। मेरे गहने हैं। चौधरी से कहो, इन्हें गिरों रखकर आज का काम चलाएं, फिर भगवान् मालिक है।
    ‘रजिया से क्यों नहीं मांग लेती।’
    सहसा रजिया आंखें पोंछती हुई आ निकली। कान में भनक पड़ी। पूछा—क्या है जोखूं, क्या सलाह कर रहे हो? अब मिट्टी उठाओगे कि सलाह की बेला है?
    ‘हां, उसी का सरंजाम कर रहा हूं।’
    ‘रुपये-पैसे तो यहां होंगे नहीं। बीमारी में खरच हो गए होंगे। इस बेचारी को तो बीच मंझधार में लाकर छोड़ दिया। तुम लपक कर उस घर चले जाओ भैया! कौन दूर है, कुंजी लेते जाओ। मंजूर से कहना, भंडार से पचास रुपये निकाल दे। कहना, ऊपर की पटरी पर रखे हैं।’
    वह तो कुंजी लेकर उधर गया, इधर दसिया राजो के पैर पकड़ कर रोने लगी। बहनापे के ये शब्द उसके हृदय में पैठ गए। उसने देखा, रजिया में कितनी दया, कितनी क्षमा है।
    रजिया ने उसे छाती से लगाकर कहा—क्यों रोती है बहन? वह चला गया। मैं तो हूं। किसी बात की चिन्ता न कर। इसी घर में हम और तुम दोनों उसके नाम पर बैठेंगी। मैं वहां भी देखूंगी यहां भी देखूंगी। धाप-भर की बात ही क्या? कोई तुमसे गहने-पाते मांगे तो मत देना।
    दसिया का जी होता था कि सिर पटक कर मर जाय। इसे उसने कितना जलाया, कितना रुलाया और घर से निकाल कर छोडा।
    रजिया ने पूछा—जिस-जिस के रुपये हों, सूरत करके मुझे बता देना। मैं झगड़ा नहीं रखना चाहती। बच्चा दुबला क्यों हो रहा है?
    दसिया बोली—मेरे दूध होता ही नहीं। गाय जो तुम छोड़ गई थीं, वह मर गई। दूध नहीं पाता।
    ‘राम-राम! बेचारा मुरझा गया। मैं कल ही गाय लाऊंगी। सभी गृहस्थी उठा लाऊंगी। वहां कया रक्खा है।’
लाश से उठी। रजिया उसके साथ गई। दाहकर्म किया। भोज हुआ। कोई दो सौ रुपये खर्च हो गए। किसी से मांगने न पड़े।
    दसिया के जौहर भी इस त्याग की आंच में निकल आये। विलासिनी सेवा की मूर्ति बन गई।

----------


## Rajeev

८
आज रामू को मरे सात साल हुए हैं। रजिया घर सम्भाले हुए है। दसिया को वह सौत नहीं, बेटी समझती है। पहले उसे पहनाकर तब आप पहनती हैं उसे खिलाकर आप खाती है। जोखूं पढ़ने जाता है। उसकी सगाई की बातचीत पक्की हो गई। इस जाति में बचपन में ही ब्याह हो जाता है। दसिया ने कहा—बहन गहने बनवा कर क्या करोगी। मेरे गहने तो धरे ही हैं।
    रजिया ने कहा—नहीं री, उसके लिए नये गहने बनवाऊंगी। उभी तो मेरा हाथ चलता हैं जब थक जाऊं, तो जो चाहे करना। तेरे अभी पहनने-ओढ़ने के दिन हैं, तू अपने गहने रहने दे।
    नाइन ठकुरसोहाती करके बोली—आज जोखूं के बाप होते, तो कुछ और ही बात होती।
    रजिया ने कहा—वे नहीं हैं, तो मैं तो हूं। वे जितना करते, मैं उसका दूगा करूंगी। जब मैं मर जाऊं, तब कहना जोखूं का बाप नहीं है!
    ब्याह के दिन दसिया को रोते देखकर रजिया ने कहा—बहू, तुम क्यों रोती हो? अभी तो मैं जीती हूं। घर तुम्हारा हैं जैसे चाहो रहो। मुझे एक रोटी दे दो, बस। और मुझे क्या करना है। मेरा आदमी मर गया। तुम्हारा तो अभी जीता है।
    दसिया ने उसकी गोद में सिर रख दिया और खूब रोई—जीजी, तुम मेरी माता हो। तुम न होतीं, तो मैं किसके द्वार पर खड़ी होती। घर में तो चूहे लोटते थे। उनके राज में मुझे दुख ही दुख उठाने पड़े। सोहाग का सुख तो मुझे तुम्हारे राज में मिला। मैं दुख से नहीं रोती, रोती हूं भगवान् की दया पर कि कहां मैं और कहां यह खुशहाली!
    रजिया मुस्करा कर रो दी।
--‘विशाल भारत’, दिसम्बर, १९३९

----------


## Rajeev

देवी

बूढ़ों में जो एक तरह की बच्चों की-सी बेशर्मी आ जाती है वह इस वक्त भी तुलिया में न आई थी, यद्यपि उसके सिर के बाल चांदी हो गये थे। और गाल लटक कर दाढ़ों के नीचे आ गये थे। वह खुद भी निश्चित रूप से अपनी उम्र न बता सकती थी, लेकिन लोगों का अनुमान था कि वह सौ की सीमा को पार कर चुकी है। और अभी तक चलती तो अंचल से सिर दांककर, आंखें नीची किये हुए, मानो नवेली बहू है। थी तो चमारिन, पर क्या मजाल कि किसी घर का पकवान देखकर उसका जी ललचाया। गांव में ऊंची जातों के बहुत-से घर थे। तुलिया का सभी जगह आना-जाना था। सारा गांव उसकी इज्जत करता था और गृहिणियां तो उसे श्रद्धा की आंखों से देखती थीं। उसे आग्रह के साथ अपने घर बुलातीं, उसके सिर में तेल डालतीं, मांग में सेंदूर भरती, कोई अच्छी चीज पकाई होती, जैसे हलवा या खीर या पकौड़ियां, तो उसे खिलाना चाहतीं, लेकिन बुढ़िया को जीभ से सम्मान कहीं प्यारा था। कभी न खाती। उसके आगे-पीछे कोई न था। उसके टोले के लोग कुछ तो गांव छोड़कर भाग गये थे, कुछ प्लेग और मलेरिया की भेंट हो गये थे और अब थोड़े-से खंडहर मानो उनकी याद में नंगे सिर खड़े छाती-सी पीट रहे थे। केवल तुलिया की मंड़ैया ही जिन्दा बच रही थी, और यद्यपि तुलिया जीवन-यात्रा की उस सीमा के निकट पहुंच चुकी थी, जहा आदमी धर्म और समाज के सारे बन्धनों से मुक्त हो जाता हैं और अब श्रेष्ठ प्राणियों को भी उससे उसकी जात के कारण कोई भेद न था, सभी उसे अपने घर में आश्रय देने को तैयार थे, पर मान-प्रिय बुढ़िया क्यों किसी का एहसान ले, क्यों अपने मालिक की इज्जत में बट्टा लगाये, जिसकी उसने सौ बरस पहले केवल एक बार सूरत देखी थी। हां, केवल एक बार!
    तुजिया की जब सगाई हुई तो वह केवल पांच साल की थी और उसका पति अठारह साल का बलिष्ठ युवक था। विवाह करके वह कमाने पूरब चला गया। सोचा, अभी इस लड़की के जवान होने में दस-बारह साल की देर है। इतने दिनों में क्यों न कुछ धन कमा लूं और फिर निश्चिन्त होकर खेती-बारी करूं। लेकिन तुलिया जवान भी हुई, बूढ़ी भी हो गई, वह लौटकर घर न आया। पचास साल तक उसके खत हर तीसरे महीने आते रहे। खत के साथ जवाब के लिए एक पता लिखा हुआ लिफाफा भी होता था और तीस रुपये का मनीआर्डर। खत में वह बराबर अपनी विवशता, पराधीनता और दुर्भाग्य का रोना रोता था—क्या करूं तूला, मन में तो बड़ी अभिलाषा है कि अपनी मंड़ैया को आबाद कर देता और तुम्हारे साथ सुख से रहता, पर सब कूछ नसीब के हाथ है, अपना कोई बस नहीं। जब भगवान लावेंगे तब आऊंगा। तुम धीरज रखना, मेरे जीते जी तुम्हें कोई कष्ट न होगा। तुम्हारी बांह पकड़ी है तो मरते दम तक निबाह करूंगा। जब आंखें बन्द हो जाएंगी तब क्या होगा, कौन जाने? प्राय: सभी पत्रों में थोड़े-से-फेर-फार के साथ यही शब्द और यही भाव होते थे। हां, जवानी के पत्रों में विरह की जो ज्वाला होती थी, उसकी जगह अब निराशा की राख ही रह गई थी। लेकिन तुलिया के लिए सभी पत्र एक-से प्यारे थे, मानो उसके हृदय के अंग हों। उसने एक खत भी कभी न फाड़ा था—ऐसे शगुन के पत्र कहीं फाड़े जाते हैं—उनका एक छोटा-सा पोथा जमा हो गया था। उनके कागज का रंग उड़ गया था, स्याही भी उड़ गई थी, लेकिन तुलिया के लिए वे अभी उतने ही सजीव, उतने ही सतृष्ण, उतने ही व्याकुल थे। सब के सब उसकी पेटारी में लाल डोरे से बंधे हुए, उसके दीर्घ जीवन से संचित सोहाग की भांति, रखे हुए थे। इन पत्रों को पाकर तुलिया गद्गद हो जाती। उसके पांव जमीन पर न पड़ते, उन्हें बार-बार पढ़वाती और बार-बार रोती। उस दिन वह अवश्य केशों में तेल डालती, सिन्दूर से मांग भरवाती, रंगीन साड़ी पहनती, अपनी पुरखिनों के चरन छूती और आशीर्वाद लेती। उसका सोहाग जाग उठता था। गांव की बिरहिनियों के लिए पत्र पत्र नहीं, जो पढ़कर फेंक दिया जाता है, अपने प्यारे परदेसी के प्राण हैं, देह से मूल्यवान। उनमें देह की कठोरता नहीं, कलुषता नहीं, आत्मा की आकुलता और अनुराग है। तुलिया पति के पत्रों ही को शायद पति समझती थी। पति का कोई दूसरा रूप उसने कहां देखा था?
    रमणियां हंसी से पूछती—क्यों बुआ, तुम्हें फूफा की कुछ याद आती है—तुमने उनको देखा तो होगा? और तुलिया के झुरिंयों से भरे हुए मुखमण्डल पर यौवन चमक उठता, आंखों में लाली आ जाती। पुलककर कहती—याद क्यों नहीं आती बेटा, उनकी सूरत तो आज भी मेरी आंखें के समाने हैं बड़ी-बड़ी आंखें, लाल-लाल ऊंचा माथा, चौड़ी छाती, गठी हुई देह, ऐसा तो अब यहां कोई पट्ठा ही नहीं है। मोतियों के-से दांत थे बेटा। लाल-लाल कुरता पहने हुए थे। जब ब्याह हो गया तो मैंने उनसे कहा, मेरे लिए बहुत-से गहने बनवाओगे न, नहीं मैं तुम्हारे घर नहीं रहूंगी। लड़कपन था बेटा, सरम-लिहाज कुछ थोड़ा ही था। मेरी बात सुनकर वह बड़े जोर से ठट्ठा मारकर हंसे और मुझे अपने कंधे पर बैठाकर बोले—मैं तुझे गहनों से लाद दूंगा, तुलिया, कितने गहने पहनेगी। मैं परदेस कमाने जाता हूं, वहां से रुपये भेजूंगा, तू बहुत-से गहने बनवाना। जब वहां से आऊंगा तो अपने साथ भी सन्दूक-भर गहने लाऊंगा। मेरा डोला हुआ था बेटा, मां-बाप की ऐसी हैसियत कहां थी कि उन्हें बारात के साथ अपने घर बुलातें उन्हीं के घर मेरी उनसे सगाई हुई और एक ही दिन में मुझे वह कुछ ऐसे भाये कि जब वह चलने लगे तो मैं उनके गले लिपट कर रोती थी और कहती थी कि मुझे भी अपने साथ ले चलो, मैं तुम्हारा खाना पकाऊंगी, तुम्हारी खाट बिछाऊंगी, तुम्हारी धेती छांटूगी। वहां उन्हीं के उमर के दो-तीन लड़के और बैठे हुए थे। उन्हीं के सामने वह मुस्करा कर मेरे कान में बोले—और मेरे साथ सोयेगी नहीं? बस, मैं उनका गला छोड़कर अलग खड़ी हो गई और उनके ऊपर एक कंकड़ फेककर बोली—मुझे गाली दोगे तो कहे देती हूं, हां!
    और यह जीवन-कथा नित्य के सुमिरन और जाप से जीवन-मन्त्र बन गयी थी। उस समय कोई उसका चेहरा देखता! खिला पड़ता था। घूंघट निकालकर भाव बताकर, मुंह फेरकर हंसती हुई, मानो उसके जीवन में दुख जैसी कोई चीज है ही नहीं। वह अपने जीवन की इस पुण्य स्मृति का वर्णन करती, अपने अन्तस्तल के इस प्रकाश को देर्शाती जो सौ बरसों से उसके जीवन-पथ को कांटों और गढ़ों से बचाता आता था। कैसी अनन्त अभिलाषा था, जिसे जीवन-सत्यों ने जरा भी धूमिल न कर पाया था।

----------


## Rajeev

२
वह दिन भी थे, जब तुलिया जवान थी, सुंदर थी और पतंगों को उसके रूप-दीपक पर मंछराने का नशा सवार था। उनके अनुराग और उन्माद तथा समर्पण की कथाएं जब वह कांपते हुए स्वरों और सजल नेत्रों से कहती तो शायद उन शहींदों की आत्माएं स्वर्ग में आनन्द से नाच उठती होंगी, क्योंकि जीते जी उन्हें जो कुछ न मिला वही अब तुलिया उन पर दानों हाथों से निछावर कर रही थी। उसकी उठती हुई जवानी थी। जिधर से निकल जाती युवक समाज कलेजे पर हाथ रखकर रह जाता। तब बंसीसिंह नाम का एक ठाकुर था, बड़ा छैला, बड़ा रसिया, गांव का सबसे मनचला जवान, जिसकी तान रात के सन्नाटे में कोस-भर से सुनायी पड़ती थी। दिन में सैकड़ों बार तुलिया के घर के चक्कर लगाता। तालाब के किनारे, खेत में, खलिहान में, कुंए पर, जहां वह जाती, परछाईं की तरह उसके पीछे लगा रहता। कभी दूध लेकर उसके घर आता, कभी घी लेकर। कहता, तुलिया, मैं तुझसे कुछ नहीं चाहता, बस जो कुछ मैं तुझे भेंट किया करूं, वह ले लिया कर। तू मुझसे नहीं बोलना चाहती मत बोल, मेरा मुंह नहीं देखना चाहती, मत देख लेकिन मेरे चढ़ावों को ठुकरा मत। बस, मैं इसी से सन्तुष्ठ हो जाऊंगा। तुलिया ऐसी भोली न थी, जानती थी यह उंगली पकड़ने की बातें हैं, लेकिन न जाने कैसे वह एक दिन उसके धोखे में आ गयी—नहीं, धोखे में नहीं आयी—उसकी जवानी पर उसे दया आ गयी। एक दिन वह पके हुए कलमी आमों की एक टोकरी लाया! तुलिया ने कभी कलमी आम न खाये थे। टोकरी उससे ले ली। फिर तो आये दिन आम की डलियां आने लगीं। एक दिन जब तुलिया टोकरी लेकर घर में जाने लगी तो बंसी ने धीरे से उसका हाथ पकड़कर अपने सीने पर रख लिया और चट उसके पैरों पर गिर पड़ा। फिर बोला—तुलिया, अगार अब भी तुझे मुझ पर दया नहीं आती तो आज मुझे मार डाल। तेरे हाथों से मर जाऊं, बस यही साध है। 
    तुलिया न टोकरी पटक दी, अपने पांव छुड़ाकर एक पग पीछे हट गयी ओर रोषभरी आंखों से ताकती हुई बोली—अच्छा ठाकुर, अब यहां से चले जाव, नहीं तो या तो तुम न रहूंगी। तुम्हारे आमों में आग लगे, और तुमको क्या कहूं! मेरा आदमी काले कोसों मेरे नाम पर बैठा हुआ है इसीलिए कि मैं यहां उसके साथ कपट करूं! वह मर्द है, चार पेसे कमाता है, क्या वह दूसरी न रख सकता था? क्या औरतों की संसार में कमी है? लेकिन वह मेरे नाम पर चाहे न हो। पढ़ोगे उसकी चिट्ठियां जो मेरे नाम भेजता है? आप चाहे जिस दशा में हो, मैं कौन यहां बेठी देखती हूं, लेकिन मेरे पास बराबर रुपये भेजता है। इसीलिए कि मैं यहां दूसरों से विहार करूं? जब तक मुझको अपनी और अपने को मेरा समझता रहेगा, तुलिया उसी की रहेगी, मन से भी, करम से भी। जब उससेमेरा ब्याह हुआ तब मैं पांच साल की अल्हड़ छोकरी थी। उसने मेरे साथ कौन-सा सुख उठाया? बांह पकड़ने की लाज ही तो निभा रहा है! जब वह मर्द होकर प्रीत निभाता है तो मैं औरत होकर उसके साथ दगा करूं!
यह कहकर वह भीतर गयी और पत्रों की पिटारी लाकर ठाकुर के सामने पटक दी। मगर ठाकुर की आंखों का तार बंधा हुआ था, ओठ बिचके जा रहे थे। ऐसा जान पड़ता था कि भूमि में धंसा जा रहा है।
    एक क्षण के बाद उसने हाथ जोड़कर कहा—मुझसे बहुत बड़ा अपराध हो गया तुलिया। मैंने तुझे पहचाना न था। अब इसकी यही सजा है कि इसी क्षण मुझे मार डाल। ऐसे पापी का उद्वार का यही एक मार्ग है।
    तुलिया को उस पर दया नहीं आयी। वह समझती थी कि यह अभी तक शरारत किये जाता है। झल्लाकर बोली—मरने को जी चाहता है तो मर जाव। क्या संसार में कुए-तालाब नहीं, या तुम्हारे पास तलवार-कटार नहीं है। मैं किसी को क्यों मारूं?
    ठाकुर ने हताश आंखों से देखा।
    “तो यही तेरा हुक्म है?”
    ‘मेरा हुक्म क्यों होने लगा? मरने वाले किसी से हुक्म नहीं मांगते।’
    ठाकुर चला गया और दूसरे दिन उसकी लाश नदी में तैरती हुई मिली। लोगों ने समझा तड़के नहाने आया होगा, पांव फिसल गया होगा। महीनों तक गांव में इसकी चर्चा रही, पर तुलिया ने जबान तक न खोली, उधर का आना-जाना बन्द कर दिया।
    बंसीसिंह के मरते ही छोटे भाई ने जायदाद पर कब्जा कर लिया और उसकी स्त्री और बालक को सताने लगा। देवरानी ताने देती, देवर ऐब लगाता। आखिरं अनाथ विधवा एक दिन जिन्दगी से तंग आकर घर से निकल पड़ी। गांव में सोता पड़ गया था। तुलिया भोजन करके हाथ में लालटेन लिये गाय को रोटी खिलाने निकली थी। प्रकाश में उसने ठकुराइन को दबे पांव जाते देखा। सिसकती और अंचल से आंसु पोंछती जाती थी। तीन साल का बालक गोद में था। 
    तुलिया ने पूछा—इतनी रात गये कहां जाती हो ठकुराइन? सुनो, बात क्या है, तुम तो रो रही हो। 
    ठकुराइन घर से जा तो रही थी, पर उसे खुद न मालूम था कहां। तुलिया की ओर एक बार भीत नेत्रों से देखकर बिना कुछ जवाब दिये आगे बढ़ी। जवाब कैसे देती? गले में तो आंसू भरे हुए थे और इस समय न जाने क्यों और उमड़ आये थे।
    तुलिया सामने आकर बोली—जब तक तुम बता न दोगी, मैं एक पग भी आगे न जाने दूंगी।
ठकुराइन खड़ी हो गयी और आंसू-भरी आंखों से क्रोध में भरकर बोली—तू क्या करेगी पूछकर? तुझसे मतलब?
    ‘मुझसे कोई मतलब ही नहीं? क्या मैं तुम्हारे गांव में नहीं रहती? गांव वाले एक-दूसरे के दुख-दर्द में साथ न देंगे तो कौन देगा?’
    ‘इस जमाने में कौन किसका साथ देता है तुलिया? जब अपने घरवालों ने ही साथ नहीं दिया और तेरे भैया के मरते ही मेरे खून के प्यासे हो गये, तो फिर मैं और किससे आशा रखूं? तुझसे मेरे घर का हाल कुछ छिपा है? वहां मेरे लिए अब जगह नहीं है। जिस देवर-देवरानी के लिए मैं प्राण देती थी, वही अब मेरे दुश्मन हैं। चाहते हैं कि यह एक रोटी खाय और अनाथों की तरह पड़ी रहे। मैं रखेली नहीं हूं उढ़री हूं, ब्याहता हूं, दस गांव के बीच में ब्याह के आयी हूं। अपनी रत्ती-भी जायदाद न छोडूंगी ओर अपना राधा लेकर रहूंगी।’
    ‘तेरे भैया’, ये दो शब्द तुलिया को इतने प्यारे लगे कि उसने ठकुराइन को गले लगा लिया ओर उसका हाथ पकड़कर बोली—तो बहिन, मेरे घर में चलकर रहो। और कोई साथ दे या न दे, तुलिया मरते दम तक तुम्हारा साथ देगी। मेरा घर तुम्हारे लायक नहीं है, लेकिन घर में और कुछ नहीं शान्ति तो है और मैं कितनी  ही नीच हूं, तुम्हारी बहिन तो हूं।
    ठकुराइन ने तुलिया के चेहरे पर अपनी विस्मय-भरी आंखें जमा दीं।
    ‘ऐसा न हो मेरे पीछे मेरा देवर तुम्हारा भी दुश्मन हो जाय।’
    ‘मैं दुश्मनों से नहीं डरती, नहीं इस टोले में अकेली न रहती।’
    ‘लेकिन मैं तो नहीं चाहती कि मेरे कारन तुझ पर आफत आवे।’
    ‘तो उनसे कहने ही कौन जाता है, और किसे मालूम होगा कि अन्दर तुम हो।’
    ठकुराइन को ढाढ़स बंधा। सकुचाती हुई  तुलिया के साथ अन्दर आयी। उसका हृदय भारी था। जो एक विशाल पक्के की स्वामिनी थी, आज इस झोपड़ी में पड़ी हुई है।
    घर में एक ही खाट थी, ठकुराइन बच्चे के साथ उस पर सोती। तुलिया जमीन पर पड़ रहती। एक ही कम्बल था, ठकुराइन उसको ओढ़ती, तुलिया टाट का टुकड़ा ओढ़कर रात काटती। मेहमान का क्या सत्कार करे, कैसे रक्खे, यही सोचा करती। ठकुराइन के जुठे बरतन मांजना, कपड़े छांटना, उसके बच्चे को खिलाना ये सारे काम वह इतने उमंग से करती, मानो देवी की उपासना कर रही हो। ठकुराइन इस विपत्ति में भी ठकुराइन थी, गर्विणी, विलासप्रिय, कल्पनाहीन। इस तरह रहती थी मानो उसी का घर है और तुलिया पर इस तरह रोब जमाती थी मानो वह उसकी लौंडी है। लेकिन तुलिया अपने अभागे प्रेमी के साथ प्रीति की रीति का निबाह कर रही थी, उसका मन कभी न मैला होता, माथे पर कभी न बल पड़ता।
    एक दिन ठकुराइन ने कहा—तुला, तुम बच्चे को देखती रहना, मैं दो-चार दिन के लिए जरा बाहर जाऊंगी। इस तरह तो यहां जिन्दगी-भर तुम्हारी रोटीयां तोड़ती रहूंगी, पर दिल की आग कैसे ठण्डी होगी? इस बेहया को इसकी जाल कहां कि उसकी भावज कहां चली गयी। वह तो दिल में खुश होगा कि अच्छा हुआ उसके मार्ग का कांटा हट गया। ज्यों ही पता चला कि मैं अपने मैके नहीं गयी, कहीं और पड़ी हूं, वह तुरन्त मुझे बदनाम कर देगा और तब सारा समाज उसी का साथ देगा। अब मुझे कुछ अपनी फिक्र करनी चाहिए।
    तुलिया ने पूछा—कहां जाना चाहती हो बहिन? कोई हर्ज न हो तो मैं भी साथ चलूं। अकेली कहां जाओगी?
    ‘उस सांप को कुचलने के लिए कोई लाठी खोजूंगी।’
    तुलिया इसका आशक न समझ सकी। उसके मुख की ओर ताकने लगी।
    इकुराइन ने निर्लज्ज्ता के साथ कहा—तू इतनी मोटी-सी बात भी नहीं समझी! साफ-साफ ही सुनना चाहती है? अनाथ स्त्री के पास अपनी रक्षा का अपने रूप के सिवा दूसरा कौन अस्त्र है? अब उसी अस्त्र से काम लूंगी। जानती है, इस रूप के क्या दाम होंगे? इस भेड़िये का सिर। इस परगने का हाकिम जो कोई भी हो उसी पर मेरा जादू चलेगा। और ऐसा कौन मर्द है जो किसी युवती के जादू से बच सके, चाहे वह ऋषि ही क्यों न हो। धर्म जाता है जाय, मुझ परवाह नहीं। मैं यह नहीं देख सकती कि मैं बन-बन की पत्तियां तोडूं और वह शोहदा मूंछों पर ताव देकर राज करे।
तुलिया को मालूम हुआ कि इस अभिमानिनी के हृदय पर किनी गहरी चोट हैं इस व्यथा को शान्त करने के लिए वह जान ही पर नहीं खेल रही है, धर्म पर खेल रही है जिसे वह प्राणों से भी प्रिय समझती है। बंसीसिंह की वह प्रार्थी मूर्ति उसकी आंखों के समाने आ खड़ी हुई। वह बलिष्ठ था, अपनी फौलादी शक्ति से वह बड़ी आसानी के साथ तुलिया पर बल प्रयोग कर सकता था, ओर उस रात के सन्नाटे में उस आनाथा की रक्षा करने वाला ही कौन बैठा हुआ था। पर उसकी सतीत्व-भरी भर्त्सना ने बंसीसिंह को किस तरह मोहित कर लिया, जैसे कोई काला भयंकर नाग महुअर का सुरीला राग सुनकर मस्त हो गया हो। उसी सच्चे सूरमा की कुली-मर्यादा आज संकट में है। क्या तुलिया उस मार्यादा को लुटने देगी और कुछ न करेगी? नहीं-नहीं! अगर बंसीसिंह ने उसके सत् को अपने प्राणों से प्रिय समझा तो वह भी उसकी आबरू को अपने धर्म से बचायेगी।
    उसने ठकुराइन को तसल्ली देते हुए कहा—अभी तुम कहीं मत जाओ बहिन पहले मुझे अपनी शक्ति आजमा लेने दो। मेरी आबरू चली भी गयी तो कौन हंसेगा। तुम्हारी आबरू के पीछे तो एक कुल की आबरू है।
    ठकुराइन ने मुस्कराकर उसको देखा। बोली—तू यह कला क्या जाने तुलिया?
    ‘कौन-सी कला?’
    ‘यही मर्दों को उल्लू बनाने की।’
    ‘मैं नारी हूं?’
    ‘लेकिन पुरुषों का चरित्र तो नहीं जानती?’
    ‘यह तो हम-तुम दोनों मां  के पेट से सीखकर आयी हैं।’
    ‘कुछ बता तो क्या करेगी?’
    ‘वही जो तुम करने जा रही हो। तुम परगने के हाकिम पर अपना जादू डालना चाहती हो, मैं तुम्हारे देवर पर ज़ाला फेंकूगी।’
    ‘बड़ा घाघ है तुलिया।’
    ‘यही तो देखना है।’

----------


## Rajeev

३
तुलिया ने बाकी रात कार्यक्रम और उसका विधान सोचने में काटी। कुशल सुनापति की भांति उसने धावे और मार-काट की एक योजना-सी मन में बना ली। उसे अपनी विजय का विश्वास था। शुत्रु निश्शंक था, इस धावे की उसे जरा भी खबर न थी।
    बंसीसिंह का छोटा भाई गिरधर कंधे पर छ: फीट का मोटा लट्ठ रखे अकड़ता चला आता था कि तुलिया ने पुकारा—ठाकुर, तनिक यह घास का गट्ठा उठाकर मेरे सिर पर रख दो। मुझसे नहीं उठता।
    दोपहर हो गया था। मजदूर खेतों में लौटकर आ चुके थे। बगूले उठने लगे थे। तुलिया एक पेड़ के नीचे घास का गट्ठा रखे खड़ी थी। उसके माथे से पसीने की धार बह रही थी।
ठाकुन ने चौंककर तुलिया की ओर देखां उसी वक्त तुलिया का अंचल खिसक गया और नीचे की लाल चोली झलक पड़ी। उसने झट अंचल सम्हाल लिया, पर उतावली में जूड़े में गुंथी हुई फूलों की बेनी बिजली की तरह आंखें में कौंद गयी। गिरधर का मन चंचली हो उठा। आंखों में हल्का-सा नशा पैदा हुआ और चेहरे पर हल्की-सी सुर्खी और हल्की-सी मुस्कराहट। नस-नस में संगीत-सा गूंज उठा।
    उसने तुलिया को हजारों बार देखा था, प्यासी आंखों, ललचायी आंखों से, मगर तुलिया अपने रूप और सत् के घमण्ड में उसकी तरह कभी आंखें तक न उठाती थी। उसकी मुद्रा और ढंग में कुछ ऐसी रुखाई, कुछ ऐसी निठुरता होती थी कि ठाकुर के सारे हौसले पस्त हो जाते थे, सारा शौक ठण्डा पड़ जाता था। आकाश में उड़ने वाले पंछी पर उसके जाल और दाने का क्या असर हो सकता था? मगर आज वह पंछी सामने वाली डाली पर आ बैठा था और ऐसा जान पड़ता था कि भूखा है। फिर वह क्यों न दाना और जाल लेकर दौड़े।
    उसने मस्त होकर कहा—मैं पहुंचाये देता हूं तुलिया, तू क्यों सिर पर उठायेगी। 
    ‘और कोई देख ले तो यही कहे कि ठाकुर को क्या हो गया है?’
    ‘मुझे कुत्तों के भूंकने की परवा नहीं है।’
    ‘लेकिन मुझे तो है।’
    ठाकुर ने न माना। गट्ठा सिर पर उठा लिया और इस तरह आकाश में पांव रखता चला मानो तीनों लोक का खजाना लूटे लिये जाता है।

----------


## Rajeev

४
एक महिना गुजर गया। तुलिया ने ठाकुर पर मोहिनी डाल दी थी और अब उसे मछली की तरह खेला रही थी। कभी बंसी ढीली कर देती, कभी कड़ी। ठाकुर शिकार करने चला था, खुद जाल में फंस गया। अपना ईसान और धर्म और प्रतिष्ठा सब कुछ होम करके वह देवी का वरदान न पा सकता था। तुलिया आज भी उससे उनती ही दूर थी जितनी पहले।
    एक दिन वह तुलिया से बोला—इस तरह कब तक जलायेगी तुलिया? चल कहीं भाग चलें।
तुलिया ने फंदे को और कसा—हां, और क्या। जब तुम मुंह फेर लो तो कहीं की न रहूं। दीन से भी जाऊं, दुनिया से भी!
    ठाकुर ने शिकायत के स्वर में कहा—अब भी तुझे मुझ पर विश्वास नहीं आता?
    ‘भौंरे फूल का रस लेकर उड़ जाते हैं।’
    ‘और पतंगे जलकर राख नहीं हो जाते?’
    ‘पतियाऊं कैसे?’
    ‘मैंपे तेरा कोई हुक्म टाला है?’
    ‘तुम समझते होगे कि तुलिया को एक रंगीन साड़ी और दो-एक छोटे-मोटे गहने देकर फंसा लूंगा। मैं ऐसी भोली नहीं हूं।’
    तुलिया ने ठाकुर के दिल की बात भांप ली थी। ठाकुर हैरत में आकर उसका मुंह ताकने लगा।
    तुलिया ने फिर कहा—आदमी अपना घर छोड़ता है तो पहले कहीं बैठने का ठिकाना कर लेता है। 
    ठाकुर प्रसन्न होकर बोला—तो तू चलकर मेरे घर में मालकिन बनकर रह। मैं तुझसे कितनी बार कह चुका। 
    तुलिया आंखें मटकाकर बोली—आज मालकिन बनकर रहूं कल लौंडी बनकर भी न रहने पाऊं, क्यों?
    ‘तो जिस तरह तेरा मन भरे वह कर। मैं तो तेरा गुलाम हूं।’
    ‘बचन देते हो?’
    ‘हां, देता हूं। एक बार नहीं, सौ बार, हजार बार।’
    ‘फिर तो न जाओगे?’
    ‘वचन देकर फिर जाना नामर्दों का काम है।’
    ‘तो अपनी आधी जमीन-जायदाद मेरे नाम लिख दो।’
    ठाकुर अपने घर की एक कोठरी, दस-पांच बीघे खेत, गहने-कपड़े तो उसके चरणों पर चढ़ा देने को तैयार था, लेकिन आधी जायदाद उसके नाम लिख देने का साहस उसमें न था। कल को तुलिया उससे किसी बात पर नाराज हो जाय, तो उसे आधी जायदाद से हाथ धोना पड़े। ऐसी औरत का क्या एतबार! उसे गुमान तक न था कि तुलिया उसके प्रेम की इतनी कड़ी परीक्षा लेगी। उसे तुलिया पर क्रोध आया। यह चमार की बिटिया जरा सुन्दर क्या हो गयी है कि समझती है, मैं अप्सरा हूं। उसी मुहब्बत केवल उसके रूप का मोह थी। वह मुहब्बत, जो अपने को मिटा देती है और मिट जाना ही अपने जीवन की सफलता समझती है, उसमें न थी।
    उसने माथे पर बल लाकर कहा—मैं न जानता था, तुझे मेरी जमीन-जायदा से प्रेम है तुलिया, मुझसे नहीं!
    तुलिया ने छूटते ही जवाब दिया—तो क्या मैं न जानती थी कि तुम्हें मेरे रूप और जवानी ही से प्रेम है, मुझसे नहीं?
    ‘तू प्रेम को बाजार का सौदा समझती है?’
    ‘हां, समझती हूं। तुम्हारे लिए प्रेम चार दिन की चांदनी होगी, मेरे लिए तो अंधेरा पाख हो जायगा। मैं जब अपना सब कुछ तुम्हें दे रही हूं तो उसके बदले में सब कुछ लेना भी चाहती हूं। तुम्हें अगर मुझसे प्रेम होता तो  तुम आधी क्या पूरी जायदाद मेरे नाम लिख देते। मैं जायदाद क्या सिर पर उठा ले जाऊंगी? लेकिन तुम्हारी नीयत मालू हो गयी। अच्छा ही हुआ। भगवान न करे कि ऐसा कोई समय आवे, लेकिन दिन किसी के बराबर नहीं जाते, अगर ऐसा कोई समय आया कि तुमको मेरे सामने हाथ पसारना पड़ा तो तुलिया दिखा देगी कि औरत का दिल कितना उदार हो सकता है।’
    तुलिया झल्लायी हुई वहां से चली गयी, पर निराश न थी, न बेदिल। जो कुछ हुआ वह उसके सोचे हुए विधान का एक अंग था। इसके आगे क्या होने वाला है इसके बारे में भी उसे कोई सन्देह न था।

----------


## Rajeev

५
ठाकुर ने जायदाद तो बचा ली थी, पर बड़े मंहगे दामो। उसके दिल का इत्मीनान गायब हो गया था। जिन्दगी में जैसे कुछ रह ही न गया हो। जायदाद आंखों के समाने थी, तुलिया दिल के अन्दर। तुलिया जब रोज समाने आकर अपनी तिर्छी चितवनों से उसके हृदय में बाण चलाती थी, तब वह ठोस सत्य थी। अब जो तुलिया उसके हृदय में बैठी हुई थी, वह स्वप्न थी जो सत्य से कहीं ज्यादा मादक है, विदरक है।
    कभी-कभी तुलिया स्वप्न की एक झलक-सी नजर आ जाती, और स्वप्न ही की भांति विलीन भी हो जाती। गिरधर उससे अपने दिल का दर्द कहने का अवसर ढूंढ़ता रहता लेकिन तुलिया उसके साये से भी परहेज करती। गिरधर को अब अनुभव हो रहा था कि उसके जीवन को सूखी बनाने के लिए उसकी जायदाद जितनी जरूरी है, उससे कहीं ज्यादा जरूरी तुलिया है। उसे अब अपनी कृपणता पर क्रोध आता। जायदाद क्या तुलिया के नाम रही, क्या उसके नाम। इस जरा-सी बात में क्या रक्खा है। तुलिया तो इसलिए अपने नाम लिखा रही थी कि कहीं मैं उसके साथ बेवफाई कर जाऊं तो वह अनाथ न हो जाय। जब मैं उसका बिना कौड़ी का गुलाम हूं तो बेवफाई कैसी? मैं उसके साथ बेवफाई करूंगा, जिसकी एक निगाह के लिए, एक शब्द के लिए तरसता रहता हूं। कहीं उससे एक बार एकान्त में भेंट हो जाती तो उससे कह देता—तूला, मेरे पास जो कुछ है, वह सब तुम्हारा है। कहो बखशिशनामा लिख हूं, कहो बयनामा लिख दूं। मुझसे जो अपराध हुआ उसके लिए नादिम हूं। जायदाद से मनुष्य को जो एक संस्कार-गत प्रेम है, उसी ने मेरे मुंह से वह शब्द निकलवाये। यही रिवाजी लोभ मेरे और तुम्हारे बीच में आकर खड़ा हो गया। पर अब मैंने जाना कि दुनिया में  वही चीज सबसे कीमती है जिससे जीवन में आनन्द और अनुराग पैदा हो। अगर दरिद्रता और वैराग्य में आनन्द मिले तो वही सबसे प्रिय वस्तु है, जिस पर आदमी जमीन और मिल्कियत सब कुछ होम कर देगा। आज भी लाखों माई के लाल हैं, जो संसार के सुखों पर लात मारकर जंगलों और पहाड़ों की सैर करने में मस्त हैं। और उस वक्त मैं इतनी मोटी-सी बात न समझा। हाय रे दुर्भाग्य!

----------


## Rajeev

६
एक दिन ठाकुर के पास तुलिया ने पैगाम भेजा—मैं बीमार हूं, आकर देख जाव, कौन जाने बचूं कि न बचूं।
    इधर कई दिन से ठाकुर ने तुलिया को न देखा था। कई बार उसके द्वार के चक्कर भी लगाए, पर वह न दीख पड़ी। अब जो यह संदेशा मिला तो वह जैसे पहाड़ से नीचे गिर पड़ा। रात के दस बजे होंगे। पूरी बात भी न सुनी और दौड़ा। छाती धड़क रही थी और सिर उड़ा जाता था, तुलिया बीमार है! क्या होगा भगवान्! तुम मुझे क्यों नहीं बीमार कर देते? मैं तो उसके बदले मरने को भी तैयार हूं। दोनों ओर के काले-काले वृक्ष मौत के दूतों की तरह दौड़े चले आते थे। रह-रहकर उसके प्राणों से एक ध्वनि निकलती थी, हसरत और दर्द में डूबी हुई—तुलिया बीमार है!
    उसकी तुलिया ने उसे बुलाया है। उस कृतघ्नी, अधम, नीच, हत्यारे को बुलाया है कि आकर मुझे देख जाओ, कौन जाने बचूं कि न बचूं। तू अगर न बचेगी तुलिया तो मैं भी न बचूंगा, हाय, न बचूंगा!! दीवार से सिर फोड़कर मर जाऊंगा। फिर मेरी और तेरी चिता एक साथ बनेगी, दोनों के जनाजे एक साथ निकलेंगे।
    उसने कदम और तेज किए। आज वह अपना सब कुछ तुलिया के कदमों पर रख देगा। तुलिया उसे बेवफा समझती है। आज वह दिखाएगा, वफा किसे कहते हैं। जीवन में अगर उसने वफा न की तो मरने के बाद करेगा। इस चार दिन की जिन्दगी में जो कुछ न कर सका वह अनन्त युगों तक करता रहेगा। उसका प्रेम कहानी बनकर घर-घर फैल जाएगा।
    मन में शंका हुई, तुम अपने प्राणों का मोह छोड़ सकोगे? उसने जोर से छाती पीटी ओर चिल्ला उठा—प्राणों का मोह किसके लिए? और प्राण भी तो वही है, जो बीमार है। देखूं मौत कैसे प्राण ले जाती है, और देह को छोड़ देती है।
    उसने धड़कते हुए दिल और थरथराते हुए पांवों से तुलिया के घर में कदम रक्खा। तुलिया अपनी खाट पर एक चादर ओढ़े सिमटी पड़ी थी, और लालटेन के अन्धे प्रकाश में उसका पीला मुख मानो मौत की गोद में विश्राम कर रहा था।
    उसने उसके चरणों पर सिर रख दिया और आंसुओं में डूबी हुई आवाज से बोला—तूला, यह अभाग तुम्हारे चरणों पर पड़ा हुआ है। क्या आंखें न खोलेगी?
    तुलिया ने आंखें खोल दीं और उसकी ओर करुण दृष्टि डालकर कराहती हुई बोली—तुम हो गिरधर सिंह, तुम आ गए? अब मैं आराम से मरूंगी। तुम्हें एक बार देखने के लिए जी बहुत बेचैन था। मेरा कहा-सुना माफ कर देना और मेरे लिए रोना मत। इस मिट्टी की देह में क्या रक्खा है गिरधर! वह तो मिट्टी में मिल जाएगी। लेकिन मैं कभी तुम्हारा साथ न छोडूंगी। परछाईं की तरह नित्य तुम्हारे साथ रहूंगी। तुम मुझे देख न सकोगे, मेरी बातें सुन न सकोगे, लेकिन तुलिया आठों पहर सोते-जागते तुम्हारे साथ रहेगी। मेरे लिए अपने को बदनाम मत करना गिरधर! कभी किसी के सामने मेरा नाम जबान पर न लाना। हां, एक बार मेरी चिता पर पानी के छींटे मार देना। इससे मेरे हृदय की ज्वाला शान्त हो जायगी।
गिरघर फूट-फूटकर रो रहा था। हाथ में कटार होती तो इस वक्त जिगर में मार लेता और उसके सामने तड़पकर मर जाता।
    जरा दम लेकर तुलिया ने फिर कहा—मैं बचूंगी नहीं गिरधर, तुमसे एक बिनती करती हूं, मानोगी?
      गिरधर ने छाती ठोककर कहा—मेरी लाश भी तेरे साथ ही निकलेगी तुलिया। अब जीकर क्या करूंगा और जिऊं भी तो कैसे? तू मेरा प्राण हे तुलिया।
    उसे ऐसा मालूम हुआ तुलिया मुस्कराई।
    ‘नहीं-नहीं, ऐसी नादानी मत करना। तुम्हारे बाल-बच्चे हैं, उनका पालन करना। अगर तुम्हें मुझसे  सच्चा प्रेम है, तो ऐसा कोई काम मत करना जिससे किसी को इस प्रेम की गन्ध भी मिले। अपनी तुलिया को मरने के पीछे बदनाम मत करना।
    गिरधर ने रोकर कहा—जैसी तेरी इच्छा।
    ‘मेरी तुमसे एक बिनती है।’
    ‘अब तो जिऊंगी ही इसीलिए कि तेरा हुक्म पूरा करूं, यही मेरे जीवन का ध्येय होगा।’
    ‘मेरी यही विनती है कि अपनी भाभी को उसी मान-मार्यादा के साथ रखना जैसे वह बंसीसिंह के सामने रहती थी। उसका आधा उसको दे देना।
    ‘लेकिन भाभी तो तीन महीने से अपने मैके में है, और कह गई है कि अब कभी न आऊंगी।’
    ‘यह तुमने बुरा किया है गिरधर, बहुत बुरा किया है। अब मेरी समझ में आया कि क्यों मुझे बुर-बुरे सपने आ रहे थे। अगर चाहते हो कि मैं अच्छी हो जाऊं, तो जितनी जल्दी हो सके, लिखा-पढ़ी करके कागज-पत्तर मेरे पास रख दो। तुम्हारी यह बददियानती ही मेरी जान का गाहक हो रही है। अब मुझे मालूम हुआ कि बंसीसिंह क्यों मुझे बार-बार सपना देते थे। मुझे और कोई रोग नहीं है। बंसीसिंह ही मुझे सता रहे हैं। बस, अभी जाओ। देर की तो मुझे जीता न पाओगे। तुम्हारी बेइन्साफी का दंड बंसीसिंह मुझे दे रहे हैं।’
    गिरधर ने दबी जबान से कहा—लेकिन रात को कैसे लिखा-पढ़ी होगी तूली। स्टाम्प कहां मिलेगा? लिखेगा कौन? गवाह कहां हैं?
    ‘कल सांझ तक भी तुमने लिखा-पढ़ी कर ली तो मेरी जान बच जाएगी, गिरधर। मुझे बंसीसिंह लगे हुए हैं, वही मुझे सता रहे हैं, इसीलिए कि वह जानते हैं तुम्हें मुझसे प्रेम है। मैं तुम्हारे ही प्रेम के कारन मारी जा रही हूं। अगर तुमने देर की तो तुलिया को जीता न पाओगे।’
    ‘मैं अभी जाता हूं तुलिया। तेरा हुक्म सिर और आंखों पर। अगर तूने पहले ही यह बात मुझसे कह दी होती तो क्यों यह हालत होती? लेकिन कहीं ऐसा न हो, मैं तुझे देख न सकूं और मन की लालसा मन में ही रह जाय।’
    ‘नहीं-नहीं, मैं कल सांझ तक नहीं मरूंगी, विश्वास रक्खो।’
    गिरधर उसी छन वहां से निकला और रातों-रात पच्चीस कोस की मंजिल काट दी। दिन निकलते-निकलते सदर पहुंचा, वकीलों से सलाह-मशविरा किया, स्टाम्प लिया, भावज के नाम आधी जायदाद लिखी, रजिस्ट्री कराई, और चिराग जलते-जलते हैरान-परीशान, थका-मांदा, बेदाना-पानी, आशा और दुराशा से कांपता हुआ आकर तुलिया के सामने खड़ा हो गया। रात के दस बज गए थे। उस ववत न रेलें थीं, न लारियां, बेचारे को पचास कोस की कठिन यात्रा करनी पड़ी। ऐसा थक गया था कि एक-एक पग पहाड़ मालूम होता था। पर भय था कि कहीं देर तो अनर्थ हो जाएगा।
    तुलिया ने प्रसन्न मन से पूछा—तुम आ गए गिरधर? काम कर आए? 
    गिरधर ने कागज उसके सामने रख दिया और बोला—हां तूला, कर आया, मगर अब भी तुम अच्छी न हुई तो तुम्हारे साथ मेरी जान भी जायगी। दुनिया चाहे हंसे, चाहे रोये, मुझे परवाह नहीं है। कसम ले लो, जो एक घूंट पानी भी पिया हो।
    तुलिया उठ बैठी और कागज को अपने सिरहाने रखकर बोली—अब मैं बहुत अच्छी हूं। सबेरे तक बिलकुल अच्छी हो जाऊंगीं तुमने मेरे साथ जो नेकी की है, वह मरते दम तक न भूलूंगी। लेकिन अभी-अभी मुझे जरा नींद आ गई थी। मैंने सपना देखा कि बंसीसिंह मेरे सिरहाने खड़े हैं और मुझसे कह रहे हैं, तुलिया, तू ब्याहता है, तेरा आदमी हजार कोस पर बैठा तेरे नाम की माला जप रहा है। चाहता तो दूसरी कर लेता, लेकिन तेरे नाम पर बैठा हुआ है और जन्म-भर बैठा रहेगा। अगर तूने उससे दगा  की तो मैं तेरा दुश्मन हो जाऊंगा, और फिर जान लेकर ही छोडूंगा। अपना भला चाहती है तो अपने सत् पर रह। तूने उससे कपट किया, उसी दिन मैं तेरी सांसत कर डालूंगा। बस, यह कहकर वह लाल-लाल आंखों से मुझे तरेरते हुए चले गए।
गिरधर ने एक छन तुलिया के चेहरे की तरफ देखा, जिस पर इस समय एक दैवी तेज विराज रहा था, एकाएक जैसे उसकी आंखों के सामने से पर्दा हट गया और सारी साजिश समझ में आ गई। उसने सच्ची श्रद्धा से तुलिया के चरणों को चूमा और बोला—समझ गया तुलिया, तू देवी है।

-‘चांद’, अप्रैल १९३५

----------


## Rajeev

पैपुजी

सिद्धान्त का सबसे बड़ा दुश्मन है मुरौवत। कठिनाइयों, बाघओं, प्रलोभनों का सामना आप कर सकते हैं दृढ़ संकल्प और आत्मबल से। लेकिन एक दिली दोस्त से बेमुरौबती तो नहीं की जाती, सिद्धन्त रहे या जाय। कई साल पहले मैंने जनेऊ हाथ में लेकर प्रतिज्ञा की थी कि अब कभी किसी की बरात में न जाऊंगा, चाहे इधर की दुनिया उधर हो जाय। ऐसी विकट प्रतिज्ञा करने की जरूरत क्यों पड़ी, इसकी कथा लंबी है और आज भी उसे याद करके मेरी प्रतिज्ञा को जीवन मिल जाता है। बरात थी कायस्थों की। समधी थे मेरे पुराने मित्र। बरातियों में अधिकांश जान-पहचान के लोग थे। देहात में जाना था। मैंने सोचा, चलो दो-तीन दिन देहात की सैर रहेगी, चल पड़ा। लेकिन मुझे यह देखकर हैरत हुई कि बरातियों की वहां जाकर बुद्धि ही कुछ भ्रष्ट हो गई है। बात-बात पर झगड़ा-तकरार। सभी कन्यापक्षवालों से मानो लड़ने को तैयार। यह चीज नहीं आई, वह चीज नहीं भेजी, यह आदमी है या जानवर, पानी बिना बरफ के कौन पियेगा। गधे ने बरफ भेजी भी तो दस सेर। पूछो दस सेर बरफ लेकिर आंखों में लगायें या किसी देवता को चढ़ाएं! अजबचिल्ल-पों मची हुई थी। कोई किसी की न सुनता था। समधी साहब सिर पीट रहे थे कि यहां उनके  मित्रों की जितनी दुर्गति हुई, उसका उन्हें उम्र-भर खेद रहेगा। वह क्या जानते थे कि लड़कीवाले इतने गंवार हैं। गंवार क्यों, मतलबी कहिए। कहने को शिक्षित हैं, सभ्य हैं, भद्र हैं, धन भी भगवान् की दया से कम नहीं, मगर दिल के इतने छोटे। दस सेर बरफ भेजते हैं! सिगरेट की एक डिबिया भी नहीं। फंस गया और क्या।
    मैंने उनसे बिना सहानुभूति दिखाये कहा—सिगरेट नहीं भेजे तो कौन-सा बड़ा अनर्थ हो गया, खमीरा तम्बाकू तो दस सेर भेज दिया है, पीती क्यों नहीं घोल-घोल कर।
    मेरे समधी मित्र ने विस्मय-भरी आंखों से मुझे मानो उन्हें कानों पर विश्वास न हो। ऐसी अनीति!
    बोले—आप भी अजीब आदमी हैं, खमीरा यहां कौन पीता है। मुद्दत हुई लोगों ने गुड़गुड़ियां और फर्शियां गुदड़ी बाजार में बेच डालीं। थोड़े-से दकियानूसी अब भी हुक्का गुड़गुड़ाते हैं लेकिन बहुत कम। यहां तो ईश्वर की कृपा से सभी नई रोशनी, नये विचार, नये जमाने के लोग हैं और कन्यावाले यह बात जानते हैं, फिर भी गिगरेट नहीं भेजी, यहां कई सज्जन आठ-दस डिबियां रोज पी जाते हैं। एक साहब तो बारह तक पहुंच जाते हैं। और चार-पांच डिबियां तो आम बात है। इतने आदमियों के बीच में पांच सौ डिबियां भी न हों तो क्या हो। और बरफ देखी आपने, जेसे दवा के लिए भेजी है। यहां इतनी बरफ घर-घर आती है। मैं तो अकेला ही दस सेर पी जाता हूं। देहातियों को कभी हगल न आएगी, पढ़लिख कितने ही जाए।
    मैंने कहा—तो आपको अपने साथ एक गाड़ी सिगरेट और टन-भर बरफ लेते आना चाहिए था।
    वह स्तम्भित हो गए—आप भंग तो नहीं खा गए? 
    --जी नहीं, कभी उम्र-भर नहीं खाई।
    --तो फिर ऐसी ऊल-जलूल बातें क्यों करते हो?
    --मैं तो सम्पूर्णत: अपने होश में हूं।
    --होश में रहने वाला आदमी ऐसी बात नहीं कर सकता। हम यहां लड़का ब्याहने आए हैं, लड़कीवालों को हमारी सारी फरमाइशें पूरी करनी पड़ेंगी, सारी। हम जो कुद मांगेंगे उन्हें देना पड़ेगा, रो-रोकर देना पड़ेगा, दिल्लगी नहीं है। नाकों चने न चबवा दें तो कहिएगा। यह हमारा खुला हुआ अपमान है। द्वार पर बुलाकर जलील करना। मेरे साथ जो लोग आए हैं वे नाई-कहार नहीं हैं, बड़े-बड़े आदमी हैं। मैं उनकी तौहीन नहीं देख सकता। अगर इन लोगों की यह जिद है तो बरात लौट जाएगी।
    मैंने देखा यह इस वक्त ताव में हैं, इनसे बहस करना उचित नहीं। आज जीवन में पहली बार, केवल दो दिन के लिए, इन्हें एक आदमी पर अधिकार मिल गया है। उसकी गर्दन इनके पांव के नीचे है। फिर उन्हें क्यों न नशा हो जाय क्यों न सिर फिर जाय, क्यों न उस दिल खोलकर रोब जमाएं। वरपक्षवाले कन्यापक्षवालों पर मुद्दतों से हुकूमत करते चले आए हैं, और उस अधिकार को त्याग देना आसान नहीं। इन लोगों के दिमाग में इस वक्त यह बात कैसे आएगी कि तुम कन्यपक्षवालों के मेहमान हो और वे तुम्हें जिस तरह रखना चाहें तुम्हें रहना पड़ेगा। मेहमान को जो आदर-सत्कार, चूनी-चोकर, रूखा-सूखा मिले, उस पर उसे सन्तुष्ट होना चाहिए, शिष्टता यह कभी गवारा नहीं कर सकती कि वह जिनका मेहमान है, उनसे अपनी खातिरदारी का टैक्स वसूल करे। मैंने वहां से टल जाना ही मुनासिब समझा।
    लेकिन जब विवाह का मुर्हूत आया, इधर से एक दर्जन व्हिस्की की बोतलों की फरमाइश हुई और कहा गया कि जब तक बोतलें न आ जाएगी हम विवाह-संस्कार के लिए मंडप में न जाएंगे। तब मुझसे न देखा गया। मैंने समझ लिया कि ये सब एशु हैं, इंसानियत से खाली। इनके साथ एक क्षण रहना भी अपनी आत्मा का खून करना है। मैंने उसी वक्त प्रतिज्ञा की कि अब कभी किसी बरात में न जाऊंगा और अपना बोरिया-बकचा लेकर उसी क्षण वहां से चल दिया।
    इसलिए जब गत मंगलवार को मेरे परम मित्र सुरेश बाबू ने मुझ अपने लडके के विवाह का निमन्त्रण दिया तो मैंने सुरेश बाबू को दोनों हाथों से पकड़कर कहा—जी नहीं, मुझे कीजिए, मैं न जाऊंगा।
    उन्होंने खिन्न होकर कहा—आखिर क्यों? 
    ‘मैंने प्रतिज्ञा कर ली है अब किसी बरात में न जाऊंगा।’
    ‘अपने बेटे की बरात में भी नहीं?’
    ‘बेटे की बरात में खुद अपना स्वामी रहूंगा।’
    ‘तो समझ लीजिए यह आप ही का पुत्र है और आप यहाँ अपने स्वामी हैं।’
    मैं निरुतर हो गया। फिर भी मैंने अपना पक्ष न छोड़ा।
    ‘आप लोग वहां कन्यापक्षवालों से सिगरेट बर्फ, तेल, शराब आदि-आदि चीजों के लिए आग्रह तो न करेंगे?’
    ‘भूलकर भी नहीं, इस विषय में मेरे विचार वहीं हैं जो आपके।’
    ‘ऐसा तो न होगा कि मेरे जैसे विचार रखते हुए भी आप वहीं दुराग्रहियों की बातों में आ जाएं और वे अपने हथकन्डे शुरू कर दें?’
    ‘मैं आप ही को अपना प्रतिनिधि बनाता हूं। आपके फैसले की वहां कहीं अपील न होगीं।’
    दिल में तो मेरे अब भी कुछ संशय था, लेकिन इतना आश्वासन मिलने पर और ज्यादा अड़ना असज्जनता थी। आखिर मेरे वहां जाने से यह बेचारे तर तो नहीं जाएंगे। केवल मुझसे स्नेह रखने के कारण ही तो सब कुछ मेरे हाथों में सौंप रहे हैं। मैंने चलने का वादा कर लिया। लेकिन जब सुरश बाबू विदा होने लगे तो मैंने घड़े को जरा और ठोका—
    ‘लेन-देन का तो कोई झगड़ा नहीं है?’
    ‘नाम को नहीं। वे लोग अपनी खुशी से जो कुछ देंगे, वह हम ले लेंगे। मांगने न मांगने का अधिकार तो आपको रहेगा।’ 
‘अच्छी बात है, मैं चलूंगा।’
    शुक्रवार को बरात चली। केवल रेल का सफर था और वह भी पचास मील का। तीसरे पहरके एक्सप्रेस से चले और शाम को कन्या के द्वार पर पहुंच  गए। वहां हर तरह का सामान मौजूद था। किसी चीज के मांगने की जरुरत न थी। बरातियों की इतनी खातिरदारी भी हो सकती है, इसकी मुझे कल्पना भी न थी। घराती इतने विनीत हो सकते हैं,  कोई बात मुंह से निकली नहीं कि एक की जगह चार आदमी हाथ बांधे हाजिर!
    लगन का मुहूर्त आया। हम सभी मंडप में पहुंचे। वहां तिल रखने की जगह भी न थी। किसी तरह धंस-धंसाकर अपने लिए जगह निकाली। सुरेश बाबू मेरे पीछे खड़े थे। बैठने को वहां जगह न थी।
    कन्या-दान संस्कार शुरु हुआ। कन्या का पिता, एक पीताम्बर पहने आकर वर के  सामने बैठ गया और उसके चरणों को धोकर उन पर अक्षत, फूल आदि चढ़ाने लगा। मैं अब तक सैकड़ों बरातों में जा चुका था, लेकिन विवाह-संस्कार देखने का मुझे कभी अवसर न मिला था। इस समय वर के सगे-संबंधी ही जाते हैं। अन्य बराती जनवासे में पड़े सोते  हैं। या नाच देखते हैं, या ग्रामाफोन के रिकार्ड सुनते हैं। और कुछ न हुआ तो कई टोलियों में ताश खेलते हैं। अपने विवाह की मुझे याद नहीं। इस वक्त कन्या के वृद्ध पिता को एक युवक के चरणों की पूजा करते देखकर मेरी आत्मा को चोट लगी। यह हिन्दू  विवाह का आदर्श है या उसका परिहास? जामाता एक प्रकार से अपना पुत्र है, उसका धर्म है कि अपने धर्मपिता के चरण धोये, उस पर पान-फूल चढ़ाये। यह तो नीति-संगत मालूम होता है। कन्या का पिता वर के पांव पूजे यह तो न शिष्टता है, न धर्म, न  मर्यादा। मेरी विद्रोही आत्मा किसी तरह शांत न रह सकी। मैंने झल्लाए हुए स्वर में कहा-यह क्या अनर्थ हो रहा है, भाइयो! कन्या के पिता का यह अपमान! क्या आप लोगों में आदमियत रही ही नहीं?
    मंडप में सन्नाटा छा गया। मैं सभी आंखों का केन्द्र बन गया। मेरा क्या आशाय है, यह किसी की समझ में न आया।
    आखिर सुरेश बाबू ने पूछा-कैसा अपमान और किसका अपमान? यहां तो किसी का अपमान नहीं हो रहा है।
    ‘कन्या का पिता वर के पांव पूजे, यह अपमान नहीं तो क्या  है?’
‘यह अपमान नहीं,  भाई साहब, प्राचीन प्रथा है।’
कन्या के पिता महोदय बोले-यह मेरा अपमान नहीं है मान्यवर, मेरा अहोभाग्य कि आज का यह शुभ अवसर आया। आप इतने ही से घबरा गये। अभी तो कम से कम एक सौ आदमी पैपुजी के इन्तजार में बैठे हुए हैं। कितने ही तरसते हैं कि कन्या होती तोवर के पांव पूजकर अपना जन्म सफल करते।
    मैं लाजवाब हो गया। समधी साहब पांव पूज चुके तो त्रियों और पुरुषों  का एक समूह वर की तरफ उमड़ पड़ा। और प्रत्येक प्राणी  लगा उसके पांव पूजने जो आता था, अपनी हैसियत के अनुसार  कुछ न कुछ चढ़ा जाता था। सब लोग प्रसन्नचित्त और गदगद नेत्रों से यह नाटक देख रहे थे और मैं मन में सोच रहा था-जब समाज में औचित्य ज्ञान का इतना लोप हो गया है और लोग अपने अपमान को अपना सम्मान समझते हैं तो फिर क्यों न त्रियों की समाज में दुर्दशा हो, क्यों न वे अपने को पुरुष के पांव की जूती समझें, क्यों न उनके आत्मसम्मान का सर्वनाश हो जाय!
    जब विवाह-संस्कार समाप्त हो गया और वर-वधू मंडप से निकले तो मैंने जल्दी से आगे बढ़कर उसी थाल से थोड़े-से फूल चुन लिए और एक अर्द्ध-चेतना की दशा में, न जाने किन भावों से प्रेरित होकर, उन फूलों को वधू के चरणों पर रख दिया, और उसी वक्त वहां से घर चल दिया।
-‘माधुरी’, अक्तूबर, १९३५

----------


## Rajeev

क्रिकेट मैच
१ जनवरी, १९३५

आज क्रिकेट मैच में मुझे जितनी निराशा हुई मैं उसे व्यक्त नहीं कर हार सकता। हमारी टीम दुश्मनों से कहीं ज्यादा मजबूत था मगर हमें हार हुई और वे लोग जीत का डंका बजाते हुए ट्राफी उड़ा ले गये। क्यों? सिर्फ इसलिए कि हमारे यहां नेतृत्व के लिए योग्यता शर्त नही। हम नेतृत्व के लिए धन-दौलत जरुरी समझते हैं। हिज हाइनेस कप्तान चुने गये, क्रिकेट बोर्ड का फैसला सबको मानना पड़ा। मगर कितने दिलों में आग लगी, कितने लोगों ने हुक्मे हाकिम समझकर इस फैसले को मंजूर किया, जोश कहां, संकल्प कहां, खून की आखिरी बूंद गिरा देने काउत्साह कहां। हम खेले और जाहिरा दिल लगाकर खेले। मगर यह सच्चाई के लिए जान देनेवालों की फौज न थी। खेल में किसी का दिल न था।
    मैं स्टेशन पर खड़ा अपना तीसरे दर्जे का टिकट लेने की फिक्र में था कि एक युवती ने जो अभी कार से उतरी थी आगे बढ़कर मुझसे हाथ मिलाया और बोली-आप भी तो इसी गाड़ी से चल रहे हैं मिस्टर जफर?
    मुझे हैरत हुई कि यह कौन लड़की है और इसे मेरा नाम क्योंकर मालूम हो गया? मुझे एक पल के लिए सकता-सा हो गया कि जैसे शिष्टाचार और अच्छे आचरण की सब बातें दिमाग से गायब हो गई हों। सौन्दर्य मेंएक ऐसी शान होती है जो बड़ों-बड़ों का सिर झुका देती है। मुझे अपनी तुच्छता की ऐसी अनुभूति कभी न हुई थी। मैंने निजाम हैदराबाद से, हिज एक्सेलेन्सी वायसराय से, महाराज मैसूर से हाथ मिलाया, उनके साथ बैठकर खाना खाया मगर यह कमजोरी मुझ पर कभी न छाई थी। बस, यहां जी चाहता था कि अपनी पलकों से उसके पांव चूम लूं। यह वह सलोनापन ना था जिस पर हम जान देते हैं, न वह नजाकत जिसकी कवि लोग कसमें खाते हैं। उस जगह बुद्धि की कांति थी, गंभीरता थी, गरिमा थी, उमंग थी और थी आत्म-अभिव्यक्ति की निस्संकोच लालसा। मैंने सवाल-भरे अंदाज से कहा-जी हां।
    यह कैसे पूछूं कि मेरी आपसे भेंट कब हुई। उसकी बेतकल्लुफी कह रही थी वह मुझसे परिचित है। मैं बेगाना कैसे बनूं। इसी सिलसिले में मैंने अपने मर्द होने क फर्ज अदा कर दिया-मेरे लिए कोई खिदमत?
    उसने मुस्कराकर कहा-जी हां, आपसे बहुत-से काम लूंगी। चलिए, अंदर वेटिंग रुम में बैठें। लखनऊ जा रहे होंगे?मै। भी वहीं चल रही हूं।
    वेटिंग रुम आकर उसने मुझे आराम कुर्सी पर बिठाया और खुद एक मामूली कुर्सी पर बैठकर सिगरेट केस मेरी तरफ बढ़ाती हुई बोली-आज तो आपकी बौलिंग बड़ी भयानक थी, वर्ना हम लोग पूरी इनिंग से हारते।
    मेरा ताज्जुब और बढ़ा। इस सुन्दरी को क्या क्रिकेट से भी शौक है! मुझे उसके सामने आरामकुर्सी पर बैठते झिझक होरही थी। ऐसी बदतमीजी मैंने कभी न की थी। ध्यान उसी तरफ लगा था, तबियत में कुछ घुटन-सी हो रही थी। रगों में वह तेजी और तबियत में वह गुलाबी नशा न था जो ऐसे मौके पर स्वभावत: मुझ पर छा जाना चाहिए था। मैंने पूछा-क्या आप वहीं तशरीफ रखती थीं।
    उसने अपना सिगरेट जलाते हुए कहा-जी हां, शुरु से आखिर तक। मुझे तो सिर्फ आपका खेल जंचा। और लोग तो कुछ बेदिल-से हो रहे थे और मैं उसके राज समझ रही हूं। हमारे यहां लोगों में सही आदमियों को सही जगह पर रखने का माद्दा ही नहीं है। जैसे इस राजनीतिक पस्ती ने हमारे सभी गुणों को कुचल डाला हो। जिसके पास धन है उसे हर चीज का अधिकार है। वह किसी ज्ञान, विज्ञान के, साहित्यिक-सामाजिक जलसे का सभापति हो सकता है, इसकी योग्यता उसमें हो या न हो। नई इमारतों का उद्घाटन उसके हाथों कराया जाता है, बुनियादें उसके हाथ रखवाई जाती हैं, सांस्कृतिक आंदोलनों का नेतृत्व उसे दिया जाता है, वह कान्वोकेशन के भाषण पढ़ेगा, लड़कों को इनाम बांटेगा, यह सब हमारी दास-मनोवृत्ति का प्रसाद है। कोई ताज्जुब नहीं कि हम इतने नीच और गिरे हुए हैं। जहां हुक्म और अख्तियार का मामला है वहां तो खैर मजबूरी है, हमें लोगों के पैर चूमने ही पड़ते हैं मगर जहां हम अपने स्वतंत्र विचार और स्वतंन्त्र आचरण से काम लें सकते हैं वहां भी हमारी जी हुजूरी की आदत हमारा गला नहीं छोड़ती। इस टीम का कप्तान आपको होना चाहिए था, तब देखती दुश्मन क्यों बाजी ले जाता। महाराजा साहब में इस टीम का कप्तान बनने की इतनी ही योग्यता है जितनी आप में असेम्बली का सभापति बनने की या मुझमें सिनेमा ऐक्टिंग की।
बिल्कुल वही भाव जो मेरे दिल में थे मगर उसकी जबान से निकलर कितने असरदार और कितने आंख खोलनेवाले हो गए। मैंने कहा-आप ठीक कहती हैं। सचमुच यह हमारी कमजोरी है।
    -आपको इस टीम में शरीक न होना चाहिए था।
    -मैं मजबूर था।

----------


## Rajeev

2
इस सुन्दरी का नाम मिस हेलेन मुकर्जी है। अभी इंगलैण्ड से आ रही है। यही क्रिकेट मैच देखने के लिए बम्बई उतर गई थी। इंगलैंड में उसने डाक्टरी की शिक्षा प्राप्त की है और जनता की सेवा उसके जीवन का लक्ष्य हैं। वहां उसने एक अखबार में मेरी तस्वीर देखी थी और मेरा जिक्र भी पढ़ा था तब से वह मेरे लिए अच्छा ख्याल रखती है। यहां मुझे खेलते देखकर वह और भी प्रभावित हुई। उसका इरादा हैकि हिन्दुस्तान की एक नई टीम तैयार की जाए और उसमें वही लोग लिए जाएं जो राष्ट्र का प्रतिनिधत्व करने के अधिकारी हैं। उसका प्रस्ताव है कि मैं इस टीम का कप्तान बनाया जाऊं। इसी इरादे से वह सारे हिन्दुस्तान का दौरा करना चाहती है। उसके स्वर्गीय पिता डा. एन. मुकर्जी ने बहुत काफी सम्पत्ति छोड़ी है और वह उसकी सम्पूर्ण उत्तराधिकारिणी है। उसके प्रस्ताव सुनकर मेरा सर आसमान में उड़ने लगा। मेरी जिन्दगी का सुनहरा सपनाइतने अप्रत्याशित ढंग से वास्तविकता का रुप ले सकेगा, यह कौन सोच सकता था। अलौकिक शक्ति में मेरा विश्वास नहीं मगर आज मेरे शरीर का रोआ-रोआ कृतज्ञता और भक्ति भावना से भरा हुआ था। मैंने उचित और विन्रम शब्दों में मिस हेलेन को धन्यवाद दिया।
    गाड़ी की घण्टी हुई। मिस मुकर्जी ने फर्स्ट क्लास के दो टिकट मंगवाए। मैं विरोध न कर सका। उसने मेरा लगेज उठवाया, मेराहैट खुद उठा लिया और बेधड़क एक कमरे में जा बैठी और मुझे भी अंदर बुला लिया। उसका खानसामा तीसरे दर्जे में बैठा। मेरी क्रिया-शक्ति जैसे खो गई थी। मैं भगवान् जाने क्यों इन सब मामलों में उसे अगुवाई करने देता था जो पुरुष होने के नाते मेरे अधिकार की चीज थी। शायद उसके रुप, उसक बौद्धिक गरिमा, उसकी उदारता ने मुझ पर रोब डाल दिया था कि जैसे उसने कामरुप की जादूगरनियों की तरह मुझे भेड़ बना लिया हो और मेरी अपनी इच्छा शक्ति लुप्त हो गई हो। इतनी ही देर में मेरा अस्तित्व उसकी इच्छा में खो गया था। मेरे स्वाभिमान की यह मांग थी कि मैं उसे अपने लिए फर्स्ट क्लास का टिकट न मंगवाने देता और तीसरे ही दर्जे में आराम से बैठता और अगर पहले दर्जे में बैठना था तो इतनी ही उदारता से दोनों के लिए खुद पहले दर्जे का टिकट लाता, लेकिन अभी तो मेरी क्रियाशक्ति लुप्त हो गई थी।
    २ जनवरी-मैं हैरान हूं हेलेन को मुझसे इतनी हमदर्दी क्यों है और यह सिर्फ दोस्तना हमदर्दी नहीं है। इसमें मुहब्बत की सच्चाई है। दया में तो इतना आतिथ्य-सत्कार नहीं हुआ करता, और रही मेरे गुणो की स्वीकृति तो मैं अक्ल से इतना खाली नहीं हूं कि इस धोखे में पडूं। गुणों की स्वीकृति ज्यादा से ज्यादा एक सिगरेट और एक प्याली चाय पा सकती है। यह सेवा-सत्कार तो मैं वहीं पाता हूं जहां किसी मैच में खेलने के लिए मुझे बुलाया जाता है। तो भी वहां भी इतने हार्दिक ढंग से मेरा सत्कार नहीं होा, सिर्फ रस्मी खातिरदारी बरती जाती है। उसने जैसे मेरी सुविधा और मेरे आराम के लिए अपने को समर्पित कर दिया हो। मैं तो शायद अपनी प्रेमिका के सिवा और किसी के साथ इस हार्दिकता का बर्ताव न कर सकता। याद रहे, मैने प्रेमिका कहा है पत्नी नहीं कहा। पत्नी की हम खातिरदारी नहीं करते, उससे तो खातिरदारी करवाना ही हमारा स्वभाव हो गया है और शायद सच्चाई भी यही है। मगर फिलहाल तो मैं इन दोनों नेमतों में से एक का भी हाल नहीं जानता। उसके नाश्ते, डिनर, लंच में तो मैं श्रीक था ही, हर स्टेशन पर (वह डाक थी था और खास-खास स्टेशनों पर ही रुकती थीं) मेवे और फल मंगवाती और मुझे आग्रहपूर्वक खिलाती। कहां की क्या चीज मशहूर है, इसका उसे खूब पता है। मेरे दोस्तों और घरवालों के लिए तरह-तरह के तोहफे खरीदे मगर हैरत यह है कि मैंने एक बार भी उसे मना न किया। मना क्योंकर करता, मुझसे पूछकर तो लाती नहीं। जब वह एक चीज लाकर मुहब्बत के साथ मुझे भेंट करती है तो मैं कैसे इन्कार करुं! खुदा जाने क्यों मैं मर्द होकर भी उसके सामने औरत की तरह शर्मीला, कम बोलनेवाला हो जाता हूं कि जैसे मेरे मुंह में जबान ही नहीं। दिन की थकान की वजह से रात-भर मुझे बेचैनी रही सर में हल्का-सा दर्द था मगर मैंने इस दर्द को बढ़ाकर कहा। अकेला होता तो शायद इस दर्द की जरा भी पर वाह न करता मगर आज उसकी मौजूदगी में मुझे उस दर्द को जाहिर करने में मजा आ रहा था। वह मेरे सर में तेल की मालिश करने लगी और मैं खामखाह निढाल हुआ जाता था। मेरी बेचैनी के साथ उसकी परेशानी बढ़ती जाती थी। मुझसे बार-बार पूछती, अब दर्द कैसा है और मैं अनमने ढंग से कहता-अच्छा हूं। उसकी नाजुक हथेलियों के स्पर्श से मेरे प्राणों में गुदगुदी होती थी। उसका वह आकर्षक चेहरा मेरे सर पर झुका है, उसकी गर्म सांसे मेरे माथे को चूम रही है और मैं गोया जन्नत के मजे ले रहा हूं। मेरे दिल में अब उस पर फतेह पाने की ख्वाहिश झकोले ले रही है। मैं चाहता हूं वह मेरे नाज उठाये। मेरी तरफ से कोई ऐसी पहलन न होनी चाहिए जिससे वह समझ जाये कि मैं उस पर लट्टू हो गया हूं। चौबीस घंटे के अन्दर मेरी मन:स्थिति में कैसे यह क्रांति हो जाती है, मैं क्योंकर प्रेम के प्रार्थी से प्रेम का पात्र बन जाता हूं। वह बदस्तूर उसी तल्लीनता से मेरे सिर पर हाथ रक्खे बैठी हुई है। तब मुझे उस पर रहम आ जाता है और मैं भी उस एहसास से बरी नहीं हूं मगर इसमाशूकी में आज जो लुत्फ आया उस पर आशिकी निछावर है। मुहब्बत करना गुलामी है, मुहब्बत किया जाना बादशाहत।

----------


## Rajeev

3
मैंने दया दिखलाते हुए कहा-आपको मेरी वजह से बड़ी तकलीफ हुई।
    उसने उमगकर कहा-मुझे क्या तकलीफ हुई। आप दर्द से बेचैन थे और मैं बैठी थी। काश, यह दर्द मुझे हो जाता!
    मैं सातवें आसमान पर उड़ जा रहा था।
    ५ जनवरी-कल शाम को हम लखनऊ पहुंच गये। रास्ते में हेलेन से सांस्कृतिक, राजनीतिक और साहित्यिक प्रश्नों पर खूब बातें हुईं। ग्रेजुएट तो भगवान की दया से मैं भी हूं और तब से फुर्सत् के वक्त किताबें भी देखता ही रहा हूं, विद्वानों की संगत में भी बैठा हूं लेकन उसके ज्ञान के विस्तार के आगे कदम-कदम पर मुझे अपनी हीनता का बोध होता है। हर एक प्रश्न पर उसकी अपनी राय है और मालूम होता है कि उसने छानबीन के बाद वह राय कामय की है। उसके विपरीत मैं उन लोगों मैं हूं जो हवा के साथ उड़ते हैं, जिनके क्षणिक प्रेरणाएं उलट-पुलटकर रख देती हैं। मैं कोशिश करता था कि किसी तरह उस पर अपनी अक्ल का सिक्का जमा दूं मगर उसके दृष्टिकोण मुझे बेजबान कर देते थे। जब मैंने देखा कि ज्ञान-विज्ञान की बातों में मैं उससे न जीत सकूंगा तो मैंने एबीसीनिया और इटली की लड़ाई काजिक्र छेड़ दिया जिस पर मैंने अपनीसमझ में बहुत कुछ पढ़ा था और इंगलैण्ड और फ्रांस ने इटली पर दबाव डाला है उसकी तारीफ में मैंने अपनी वाक्-शक्ति खर्च कर दी। उसने एक मुस्कराहट के साथ कहा-आपका यह ख्याल है कि इंगलैण्ड और फ्रांस सिर्फ इंसानियत और कमजोर की मदद करने की भावना से प्रभावित हो रहे हैं तो आपकी गलती है। उनकी साम्राज्य-लिप्सा यह नहीं बर्दाश्त कर सकती कि दुनिया की कोई दूसरी ताकत फले-फूले। मुसोलिनी वही कर रहा है जो इंगलैण्ड ने कितनी ही बार किया है आज भी कर रहा है। यह सारा बहुरुपियापन सिर्फ एबीसीनिया में व्यावसायिक सुविधाएं प्राप्त करने के लिए है। इंगलैण्ड को अपने व्यापार के लिए बाजारों की जरुरत है, अपनी बढ़ी हुई आबादी के लिए जमीन के टुकड़ों की जरुरत है, अपने शिक्षितों के लिए ऊंचे पदों की जरुरत है तो इटली को क्यों न हो। इटली जो कुछ कर रहा है ईमानदारी के साथ एलानिया कर रहा है। उसने कभी दुनिया के सब लोगों के साथ भाईचारे का डंका नहीं पीटा, कभी शान्ति का राग नहीं अलापा। वह तो साफ कहता है कि संघर्ष ही जीवन का लक्षण है। मनुष्य की उन्नति लड़ाई ही के जरिये होती है। आदमी के अच्छे गुण लड़ाई के मैदान में ही खुलते हैं। सबकी बराबरी के दृष्टिकोण को वह पागलपन रहता है। वह अपना शुमार भी उन्हें बड़ी कौमों में करता है जिन्हें रंगीन आबादियां पर हुकूमत करने का हक है। इसलिए हम उसकी कार्य-प्रणाली को समझ सकते हैं। इंगलैण्ड ने हमेशा धोखेबाजी से काम लिया है। हमेशा एक राष्ट्र के विभिन्न तत्वों में भेद डालकर या उनके आपसी विरोधों को राजनीति के आधार बनाकर उन्हें अपना पिछलग्गू बनाया है। मैं तो चाहती हूं कि दुनिया में इटली, जापान और जर्मनी खूब तरक्की करें और इंगलैण्ड को आधिपत्य टूटे। तभी दुनिया में असली जनतंत्र और शांति पैदा होगी। वर्तमान सभ्यता जब तक मिट न जायेगी, दुनिया में शांति का राज्य न होगा। कमजोर कौमों को जिन्दा रहने का कोई हक नहीं, उसी तरह जिस तरह कमजोर पौधों को। सिर्फ इसलिए नहीं कि उनका अस्तित्व स्वयं उनके लिएकष्ट का कारण है बल्कि इसलिए कि वही दुनिया के इस झगड़े और रक्तपात के लिए जिम्मेदार हैं।
    मैं भला क्यों इस बात से सहमत होने लगा। मैंने जवाब तो दिया और इन विचारों को इतने ही जोरदार शब्दों में खंडन भी किया। मगर मैंने देखा कि इस मामले में वह संतुलित बुद्धि से काम नहीं लेना चाहती या नहीं ले सकती।
    स्टेशन पर उतरते ही मुझे यह फिक्र सवार हुई कि हेलेन का अपना मेहमान कैसे बनाऊं। अगर होटल में ठहराऊं तो भगवान् जाने अपने दिल में क्या कहे। अगर अपने घर ले जाऊं तो शर्म मालूम होती हैं। वहां ऐसी रुचि-सम्पन्न और अमीरों जैसे स्वभाव वाली युवती के लिए सुविधा की क्या सामग्रिया हैं। यह संयोग की बात है कि मैं क्रिकेट अच्छा खेलने लगा और पढ़ना-लिखना, छोड़-छोड़कर उसी का हो रहा और एक स्कूल का मास्टर हूं मगर घर की हालत बदस्तूर है। वही पुरा, अंधेरा, टूटा-फूटा मकान, तंग गली में, वही पुराने रग-ढंग, वही पुरा ढच्चर। अम्मा तो शायद हेलेन को घर में कदम ही न रखने दें। और यहां तक नौबत ही क्यों आने लगी, हेलेन खुद दरवाजे ही से भागेगी। काश, आज अपना मकान होता, सजा-संवरा, मैं इस काबिल होता कि हेलेन की मेहमानदारी कर सकता, इससे ज्यादा खुशनसीबी और क्या हो सकती थी लेकिन बेसरोसामनी का बुरा हो!
    मैं यही सोच रहा था कि हेलेन ने कुली से असबाब उठावाया और बाहर आकर एक टैक्सी बुला ली। मेरे लिए इस टैक्सी में बैठ जाने के सिवा दूसरा चारा क्या बाकी रह गया थ। मुझे यकीन है, अगर मै। उसे अपने घर ले जाता तो उस बेसरोसामनी के बावजूद वह खुश होती। हेलेन रुचि-सम्पन्न है मगर नखरेबाज नहीं है। वह हर तरह की आजमाइश और तजुर्बे के लिएतैयार रहती है। हेलेन शायद आजमाइशों को और नागवार तजुर्बों को बुलाती है। मगर मुझ में न यह कल्पना है न वह साहस।

----------


## Rajeev

4
उसने जरा गौर से मेरा चेहरा देखा होता तो उसे मालूम हो जाता कि उस पर कितनी शार्मिन्दगी और कितनी बेचारगी झलक रही थी। मगर शिष्टाचार का निबाह तो जरुरी था, मैंने आपत्ति की, मैं तो आपको अपना मेहमान बनाना चाहता थ मगरआप उल्टा मुझे होटल लिए जा रही हैं।
    उसने शरारत से कहा-इसीलिए कि आप मेरे काबू से बाहर न हो जाएं। मेरे लिए इससे ज्यादा खुशी की बात क्या होती कि आपके आतिथ्य सत्कार का आनन्द उठाऊं लेकिन प्रेम ईर्ष्यालु होता है, यह आपको मालूम है। वहां आपके इष्ट मित्र आपके वक्त का बड़ा हिस्सा लेंगे,आपको मुझसे बात करने का वक्त ही न मिलेगा और मर्द आम तौर पर कितने बेमुरब्बत ओर जल्द भूल जाने वाले होते हैं इसका मुझे अनुभव हो चुका है। मैं तुम्हें एक क्षण के लिए भी अलग नहीं छोड़ सकती। मुझे अपने सामने देखकर तुम मुझे भूलना भी चाहो तो नहीं भूल सकते।
    मुझे अपनी इस खुशनसीबी पर हैरत ही नहीं, बल्कि ऐसा लगने लगा कि जैसे सपना देख रहा हूं। जिस सुन्दरी की एक नजर पर मैं अपने को कुर्बान कर देता वह इस तरह मुझसे मुहब्बत काइजहार करे। मेरा तो जी चाहता था कि  इसी बात पर उनके कदमों को पकड़ कर सीने से लगा लूं और आसुंओं से तर कर दूं।
    होटल में पहुंचे। मेरा कमरा अलग था। खाना हमने साथ खाया और थोड़ी देर तक वहीं हरी-हरी घास पर टहलते रहे। खिलाड़ियों को कैसे चुना जाय, यही सवाल था। मेरा जी तो यही चाहता था कि सारी रात उसके साथ टहलता रहूं लेकिन उसने कहा-आप अब आराम करें, सुबह बहुत काम है। मैं अपने कमरे में जाकर लेट रहा मगर सारी रात नींद नहीं आई। हेलेन का मन अभी तक मेरी आंखों से छिपा हुआ था, हर क्षण वह मेरे लिए पहेली होती जा रही है।
    १२ जनवरी-आज दिन-भर लखनऊ के क्रिकेटरों का जमाव रहा। हेलेन दीपक थी और पतिंगे उसके गिर्द मंडरा रहे थे। यहां से मेरे अलावा दो लोगों का खेल हेलेन को बहुत पसन्द आया-बृजेन्द्र और सादिक। हेलेन उन्हें आल इंडिया टीम में रखना चाहती थी। इसमें कोई शक नहीं कि दोनों इस फन के उस्ताद हैं लेकिन उन्होंने जिस तरह शुरुआत की है उससे तो यही मालूम होता है कि वह क्रिकेट खेलने नहीं अपनी किस्मत की बाजी खेलने आये हैं। हेलने किस मिजाज की औरत है, यह समझना मुश्किल है। बृजेन्द्र मुझसे ज्यादा सुन्दर है, यह मैं भी स्वीकार करता हूं, रहन-सहन से पूरा साहब है। लेकिन पक्का शोहदा, लोफर। मैं नहीं चाहता कि हेलेन उससे किसी तरह का सम्बन्ध रक्खे। अदब तो उसे छू नहीं गया। बदजबान परले सिरे का, बेहूदा गन्दे मजाक, बातचीत का ढंग नहीं और मौके-महल की समझ नहीं। कभी-कभी हेलेन से ऐसे मतलब-भरे इशारे करजाता है कि मैं शर्म से सिर झुका लेता हूं लेकिन हेलेन को शायद उसका बाजारुपन, उसका छिछोरापन महसूस नहीं होता। नहीं, वह शायद उसके गन्दे इशारों कामजा लेती है। मैंने कभी उसके माथे पर शिकन नहीं देखी। यह मैं नहीं कहता कि वह हंसमुखपन कोइर् बुरी चीज है, न जिन्दादिली का मैं दुश्मन हूं लेकिन एक लेडी के साथ तो अदब और कायदे का लिहाज रखना ही चाहिए।
    सादिक एक प्रतिष्ठित कुल का दीपक है, बहुत ही शुद्ध आचरण, यहां तक कि उसे ठण्डे स्वभाव का भी कह सकते हैं, बहुत घमंडी, देखने में चिड़चिड़ा लेकिन अब वह भी शहीदों में दाखिल हो गया है। कल आप हेलेन को अपने शेर सुनाते रहे और वह खुश होती रही। मुझे तो उन शेरों में कुछ मजा न आया। इससे पहले मैंने इन हजरत को कभी शायरी करते नहीं देखा, यह मस्ती कहां से फट पड़ी है? रुप में जादू की ताकत है औश्र क्या कहूं। इतना भी न सूझा कि उसे शेर ही सुनाना है तो हसरत या जिगर या जोश के कलाम से दो-चार शेर याद कर लेता। हेलेन सका कलाम पढ़ थोड़े  ही बैठी है। आपको शेर कने की क्या जरुरत मगर यही बात उनसे कह दूं तो बिगड़ जाएंगे, समझेंगे मुझे जलन हो रही है। मुझे क्यों जलन होने लगी। हेलेन की पूजा करनेवालों में एक मैं ही हूं? हां, इतना जरुर चाहता है कि वह अच्छे-बुरे की पहचान कर सके, हर आदमी के बेतकल्लुफी मुझे पसन्द नहीं, मगर हेलेन की नजरों में सब बराबर हैं। वह बारी-बारी से सबसे अलग हो जाती है और सबसे प्रेम करती है। किसकी ओर ज्यादा झुकी है, यह फैसला करना मुश्किल है। सादिक की धन-सम्पत्ति से वह जरा भी प्रभावित नहीं जान पड़ती। कल शाम को हम लोग सिनेमा देखने गये थे। सादिक ने आज असाधारण उदारता दिखाई। जेब से वह रुपया निकाल कर सबके लिए टिकट लेने चले। मियां सादिक जो इस अमीरी के बावजूद तंगदिल आदमी हैं, मैं तो कंजूर कहूंगा, हेलेन ने उनकी उदारता को जगा दिया है। मगर हेलेन ने उन्हें रोक लिया और खुद अंदर जाकर सबके लिए टिकट लाई। और यों भी वह इतनी बेदर्दी से रुपया खर्च करती है कि मियां सादिक के छक्के छूट जाते हैं। जब उनका हाथ जेब में जाता है, हेलेन के रुपये काउन्टर पर जा पहुंचते हैं। कुछ भी हो, मैं तो हेलेन के स्वभाव-ज्ञान पर जान देता हूं। ऐसा मालूम होता है वह हमारी फर्माइशों काइन्तजार करती रहती है और उनको पूरा करने में उसे खास मजा आता है। सादिक साहब को उसने अलब भेंट कर दिया जो योरोप के दुर्लभ चित्रों की अनुकृतियों का संग्रह है और जो उसने योरोप की तमाम चित्रशालाओं में जाकर खुद इकट्ठा किया है। उसकी आंखें कितनी सौंदय्र-प्रेमी है। बृजेनद्र जब शाम को अपना नया सूट पहन कर आया, जो उसने अभी सिलाया है, तो हेलेन ने मुस्करा कर कहा-देखों कहीं नजर न लग जाय तुम्हें! आज तो तुम दूसरे युसूफ बने हुए हो। बृजेन्द्र बाग-बाग हो गया। मैंने जब लय के साथ अपनी ताजा गजल सुनाई तो वह एक-एक शेर पर उछल-उछल पड़ी। अदभुत काव्यर्मज्ञ है। मुझे अपनी कविता-रचना पर इतनी खुशी कभी न हुई थी मगर तारीफ जब सबका बुलौवा हो जाये तो उसकी क्या कीमत। मियां सादिक को कभी अपनी सुन्दरता का दावा नहीं हुआ। भीतरी सौंदर्य से आप जितने मालामाल हैं बाहरी सौंदर्य में उतने ही कंगाल। मगर आज शराब के दौर में ज्यों ही उनकी आंखों में सुर्खी आई हेलेन ने प्रेम से पगे हुए स्वर में कहा-भई, तुम्ळारी ये आंखें तो जिगर के पार हुई जाती हैं। और सादिक साहब उस वक्त उसके पैरों पर गिरते-गिरते रुक गये। लज्जा बाधक हुई। उनकी आंखों की ऐसी तारीफ शायद ही किसी ने की हो। मुझे कभी अपने रुप-रंग, चाल-ढाल की तारीफ सुनने नहीं हो सका कि मैं खूबसूरत हूं। यह भ्ज्ञभ् जनता कि हेलेन का यह सब सत्कार कोई मतलब नहीं रखता। लेकिन अब मुझे भी यह बेचैनी होने लगी कि देखो मुझ पर क्या इनायत होती है। कोई बात न थी, मगर मैं बेचैन रहा। जब मैं शाम को यूनिवर्सिटी ग्राउण्ड से खेल की प्रैक्टिस करके आ रहा था तो मेरे ये बिखरे हुए बाल कुछ और ज्यादा बिखरे गये थे। उसने आसक्त नेत्रों से देखकर फौरन कहा-तुम्हारी इन बिखरी हुई जुल्फों पर निसार होने की जी चाहता है! मैं निहाल हो गया, दिल में क्या-क्या तूफान उठे कह नहीं सकता।

----------


## Rajeev

5
मगर खुदा जाने क्यों हम तीनों में से एक भी उसकी किसी अंदाज या रुप की प्रशंसा शब्दों में नहीं कर पाता। हमें लगता है कि हमें ठीक शब्द नहीं मिलते। जो कुछ हम कह सकते हैं उससे कहीं ज्यादा प्रभावित हैं। कुछ कहने की हिम्मत ही नहीं होती।
    १ फरवरी-हम दिल्ली आ गये। इसी बीच में मुरादाबाद, नैनीताल, देहरादून वगैरह जगहों के दौरे किये मगर कहीं कोई खिलाड़ी न मिला। अलीगढ़ और दिल्ली से कई अच्छे खिलाड़ियों के मिलने की उम्मीद है इसलिए हम लोग वहां कई दिन रहेंगे। एलेविन पूरी होते ही हम लोग बम्बई आ जाएंगे और वहां एक महीने प्रैक्टिस करेंगे। मार्च में आस्ट्रेलियन टीम यहां से रवाना होगी। तब तक वह हिन्दुसतान में सारे पहले से निश्चित मैच खेल चुकी होगी। हम उससे आखिरी मैच खेलेंगे और खुदा ने चाहा तो हिन्दुस्तान की सारी शिकस्तों का बदला चुका देंगे। सादिक और बृजेन्द्र भी हमारे साथ घूमते रहे। मैं तो न चाहता था कि ये लोग आएं मगर हेलेन को शायद प्रेमियों के जमघट में मजा आता हैंहम सबके सब एक ही होटल में हैं और सब हेलेन के मेहमान हैं। स्टेशन पर पहुंचे तो सैकड़ों आदमी हमारा स्वागत करने के लिए मौजूद थे। कई औरतें भी थीं, लेकिन हेलेन को न मालूम क्यों औरतों से आपत्ति है। उनकी संगत से भागती है, खासकर सुन्दर औरतों की छाया से भी दूर रहती है हालांकि उसे किसी सुन्दरी से जलने काकोई कारण नहीं है। यह मानते हुए भी कि हुस्न उस पर खत्म नहीं हो गया है, उसमें आकषर्ण के ऐसे तत्व मौजूद हैं कि कोई परी भी उसके मुकाबे में नहीं खड़ी हो सकती। नख-शिख ही तो सब कुछ नहीं है, रुचि का सौंदर्य, बातचीत का सौंदर्य, अदाओं का सौंदर्य भी तो कोई चीज है। प्रेम उसके दिल में है या नहीं खुदा जाने लेकिन प्रेम के प्रदर्शन में वह बेजोड़ है। दिलजोई और नाजबरदारी के फन में हम जैसे दिलदारों को भी उससे शर्मिन्दा होना पड़ता है। शाम को हम लोग नई दिल्ली की सैर को गए। दिलकश जगह है, खुली हुई सड़कें, जमीन के खूबसूरत टुकड़े, सुहानी रबिशे। उसको बनाने में सरकार ने बेदरेग रुपया खर्च किया है और बेजरुरत। यह रकम रिआया की भलाई पर खर्च की जा सकती थी मगर इसको क्या कीजिए कि जनसाधारण इसके निर्माण से जितने प्रभावित हैं, उतने अपनी भलाई की किसी योजना से न होते। आप दस-पांच मदरसे ज्यादा खोल देते या सड़कों की मरम्मत में या, खेती की जांच-पड़ताल में इस रुपये को खर्च कर देते मगर जनता को शान-शौकत, धन-वैभव से आज भी जितना प्रेम है उतना आपके रचनात्मक कामों से नहीं है। बादशाह की जो कल्पना उसके रोम-रोम में घुल गई है वह अभी सदियों तक न मिटेगी। बादशाह के लिए शान-शौकत जरूरी है। पानी की तरह रुपया बहाना जरूरी है। किफायतशार या कंजूस बादशाह चाहे वह एक-एक पैसा प्रजा की भलाई के लिए खर्च करे, इतना लोकप्रिय नहीं हो सकता। अंग्रेज मनोविज्ञान के पंडित हैं। अंग्रेज ही क्यों हर एक बादशाह जिसने अपने बाहुबल और अपनी बुद्धि से यह स्थान प्राप्त किया है स्वभात: मनोविज्ञान का पण्डित होता है। इसके बगैर जनता पर उसे अधिकार क्यों कर प्राप्त होता। खैर, यह तो मैंने यूंही कहा। मुझे ऐसा अन्देशा हो रहा है शायद हमारी टीम सपना ही रह जाए। अभी से हम लोगों में अनबन रहने लगी है। बृजेन्द्र कदम-कदम पर मेरा विरोध करता है। मैं आम कहूं तो वह अदबदाकर इमली कहेगा और हेलेन को उससे प्रेम है। जिन्दगी के कैसे-कैसे मीठे सपने देखने लगा था मगर बृजेन्द्र, कृतघ्न-स्वार्थी बृजेन्द्र मेरी जिन्दगी तबाह किए डालता है। हम दोनों हेलेन के प्रिय पात्र नहीं रह सकते, यह तय बात है; एक को मैदान से हटाना पड़ेगा।
    ७ फरवरी-शुक्र है दिल्ली में हमारा प्रयत्न सफल हुआ। हमारी टीम में तीन नये खिलाड़ी जुड़े-जाफर, मेहरा और अर्जुन सिंह। आज उनके कमाल देखकर आस्ट्रेलियन क्रिकेटरों की धाक मेरे दिल से जाती रही। तीनों गेंद फेंकते हैं। जाफर अचूक गेंद फेंकता है, मेहरा सब्र की आजमाइश करता है और अर्जुन बहुत चालाक है। तीनों दृढ़ स्वभव के लोग हैं, निगाह के सच्चे अकथ। अगर कोई इन्साफ से पूछे तो मैं कहूंगा कि अर्जुन मुझसे बेहतर खेलता है। वहदो बार इंगलैण्ड हो आया है। अंग्रेजी रहन-सहन से परिचित है और मिजाज पहचाननेवाला भी अव्वल दर्जे का है, सभ्यता और आचार का पुतला। बृजेन्द्र का रंग फीका पड़ गया। अब अर्जुन पर खास कृपा दृष्टि है और अर्जुन पर फतह पाना मेरे लिए आसान नहीं है, मुझे तो डर है वह कहीं मेरी राह का रोड़ा न बन जाए।
    २५ फरवरी-हमारी टीम पूरी हो गई। दो प्लेयर हमें अलीगढ़ से मिले, तीन लाहौर से और एक अजमेर से और कल हम बम्बई आ गए। हमने अजमेर, लाहौर और दिल्ली में वहां की टीमों से मैच खेले और उन पर बड़ी शानदार फतह पाई। आज बम्बई की हिन्दू टीम से हमारा मुकाबला है और मुझे यकीन है कि मैदान हमारे हाथ रहेगा। अर्जुन हमारी टीम का सबसे अच्छा खिलाड़ी है और हेलेन उसकी इतनी खातिदारी करती है लेकिन मुझे जलन नहीं होती, इतनी खातिरदारी तो मेहमान की ही की जा सकती है। मेहमान से क्या डर। मजे की बात यह है कि हर व्यक्ति अपने को हेलेन को कृपा-पात्र समझता है और उससे अपने नाज उठवाता है। अगर किसी के सिर में दर्द है तो हेलेन का फर्ज है कि उसकी मिजाजपुर्सी करे, उसके सर में चन्दन तक घिसकर लगा दे। मगर उसके साथ ही उसका रोब हर एक के दिल पर इतना छाया हुआ है कि उसके किसी काम की कोई आलोचना करने का साहस नहीं कर सकता। सब के सब उसकी मर्जी के गुलाम हैं। वह अगर सबके नाज उठाती है तो हुकूमत भी हर एक पर करती है। शामियाने में एक से एक सुन्दर औरतों का जमघट है मगर हेलेन के कैदियों की मजाल नहीं कि किसी की तरफ देखकर मुस्करा भी सकें। हर एक के दिल पर ऐसा डर छाया रहता है कि जैसे वह हर जगह पर मौजूद है। अर्जुन ने एक मिस परयूं ही कुछ नजर डाली थी, हेलेन ने ऐसी प्रलय की आंख से उसे देखा कि सरदार साहब का रंग उड़ गया। हर एक समझता है कि वह उसकी तकदीर की मालिक है और उसे अपनी तरफ से नाराज करके वह शायद जिन्दा न रह सकेगा। औरों की तो मैं क्या कहूं, मैंने ही गोया अपने को उसके हाथों बेच दिया हैं। मुझे तो अब ऐसा लग रहा है कि मुझमें कोई ऐसी चीज खत्म हो गई है जो पहले मेरे दिल में डाह की आग-सी जला दिया करती थी। हेलेन अब किसी से बोले, किसी से प्रेम की बातें करे, मुझे गुस्सा नहीं आता। दिल पर चोट लगती जरूर है मगर इसका इजहार अकेले में आंसू बहाकर करने को जी चाहता है, वह स्वाभिमान कहां गायब हो गया नहीं कह सकता। अभी उसकी नाराजगी से दिल के टुकड़े हो गए थे कि एकाएक उसकी एक उचटती हुई-सी निगाह ने या एक मुस्कराहट ने गुदगुदी पैदा कर दी। मालूम नहीं उसमें वह कौन-सी ताकत है जो इतने हौसलामंद नौजवान दिलों पर हुकूमत कररही है। उसे बहादुरी कहूं। चालाकी और फुर्ती कहूं, हम सब जैसे उसके हाथों की कठपुतलियां हैं। हममें अपनी कोई शाख्सियत, कोई हस्ती नहीं है। उसने अपने सौन्दर्य से, अपनी बुद्धि से, अपने धन से और सबसे ज्यादा सबको समेट सकने की अपनी ताकत से हमारे दिलों पर अपना आधिपत्य जमा लिया है।
    १ मार्च-कल आस्ट्रेलियन टीम से हमारा मैच खत्म हो गया। पचास हजार से कम तमाशाइयों की भीड़ न थी। हमने पूरी इनिंग्स से उनको हराया और देवताओं की तरह पुजे। हममें से हर एक ने दिलोजन से काम किया और सभी यकसां तौर पर फूल हुए थे। मैच खत्म होते ही शहरवालों की तरफ से हमें एक शानदार पार्टी दी गई। ऐसी पार्टी तो शायद वाइसराय के सम्मान में भी न दी जाती होगी। मैं तो तारीफों और बधाइयों के बोझ से दब गया, मैंने ४४ रनों में पांच खिलाड़ियों का सफाया कर दिया था। मुझे खुद अपने भयानक गेंद फेंकने पर अचरज हो रहा था। जरूर कोई अलौकिक शक्ति हमारा साथ दे रही थी। इस भीड़ में बम्बई का सौंदर्य अपनी पूरी शान और रंगीनी के साथ चमक रहा था और मुझे दावा है कि सुन्दरता की दृष्टि से यह शहर जितना भाग्यशाली है, दुनिया का कोई दूसरा शहर शायद ही हो। मगर हेलेन इस भीड़ में भी सबकी दृष्टियों का केन्द्र बनी हुई थी। यह जलिम महज हसीन नहीं है, मीठी बोलती भी है और उसकी अदाएं भी मीठी हैं। सारे नौजवान परवानों की तरह उस पर मंडलारहे थे, एक से एक खूबसूरत, मनचले, और हेलेन उनकी भावनाओं से खेल रही थी, उसी तरह जैसे वह हम लोगों की भावनाओं से खेल करती थी। महाराजकुमार जैसा सुन्दर जवान मैंने आज तक नहीं देखा। सूरत से रोब टपकता है। उनके प्रेम ने कितनी सुन्दरियों का दुख दिया है कौन जाने। मर्दाना दिलकशी का जादू-सा बिखेरता चलता है। हेलेन उनसे भी वैसी ही आजाद बेतकल्लुफी से मिली जैसे दूसरे हजारों नौजवानों से। उनके सौन्दर्य का, उनकी दौलत का उस पर जरा भी असर न था। न जाने इतना गर्व, इतना स्वाभिमान उसमें कहां से आ गया। कभी नहीं डगमगाती, कहीं रोब में नहीं आती, कभी किसी की तरफ नहीं झुकती। वही हंसी-मजाक है, वही प्रेम का प्रदर्शन, किसी के साथ कोई विशेषता नहीं, दिलजोई सब की मगर उसी बेपरवाही की शान के साथ।
    हम लोग सैर करके कोई दस बजे रात को होटल पहुंचे तो सभी जिन्दगी के नए सपने देख रहे थे। सभी के दिलों में एक धुकधुकी-सी हो रही थी कि देखें जब क्या होता है। आशा और भय ने सभी के दिलों में एक तूफान-सा उठा रक्खा था गोया आज हर एक के जीवन की एक स्मरणीय घटना होनेवाली है। जब क्या प्रोग्राम है, इसकी किसी को खबर न थी। सभी जिन्दगी के सपने देख रहे थे। हर एक के दिल पर एक पागलपन सवार था, हर एक को यकीन था कि हेलेन की दृष्टि उस पर है मगर यह अंदेशा भी हर एक के दिल में था कि खुदा न खास्ता कहीं हेलेन ने बेवफाई की तो यह जान उसके कदमों पर रख देगा, यहां से जिन्दा घर जाना कयामत था।
    उसी वक्त हेलेन ने मुझे अपने कमरे में बुला भेजा। जाकर देखता हूं तो सभी खिलाड़ी जमा हैं। हेलेन उस वक्त अपनी शर्बती बेलदार साड़ी में आंखों में चकाचौंध पैदा कर रही थी। मुझे उस पर झुंझलाहट हुई, इस आम मजमे में मुझे बुलाकर कवायद कराने की क्या जरूरत थी। मैं तो खास बर्ताव का अधिकारी था। मैं भूल रहा था कि शायद इसी तरह उनमें से हर एक अपने को खास बर्ताव का अधिकारी समझता हो।

----------


## Rajeev

6
हेलेन ने कुर्सी पर बैठते हुए कहा-दोस्तों, मैं कह नहीं सकती कि आप लोगों की कितनी कृतज्ञ हूं और आपने मेरी जिंदगी की कितनी बड़ी आरजू पूरी कर दी। आपमें से किसी को मिस्टर रतन लाल की याद आती है?
    रतन लाल! उसे भी कोई भूल सकता है! वह जिसने पहली बार हिन्दुस्तान की क्रिकेट टीम को इंगलैण्ड की धरती पर अपने जौहर दिखाने का मौका दिया, जिसने अपने लाखों रुपयों इस चीज की नजर किए और आखिर बार-बार की पराजयों से निराश होकर वहीं इंगलैण्ड में आत्महत्या कर ली। उसकी वह सूरत अब भी हमारी आंखों के सामने फिर रही है।
    सब ने कहा-खूब अच्दी तरह, अभी बात ही कै दिन की हैं
    आज इस शानदार कामयाबी पर मैं आपको बधाई देती हूं। भगवान ने चाहा तो अगले साल हम इंगलैण्ड का दौरा करेंगे। आप अभी से इस मोर्चे के लिए तैयारियां कीजिए। लुत्फ जो जब है कि हम वहां एक मैच भी न हारें, मैदान बराबर हमारे हाथ रहे। दोसतों, यही मेरे जीवन का लक्ष्य है। किसी लक्ष्य का पूरा करने के लिए जो काम किया जाता है उसी का नाम जिन्दगी है। हमें कामयाबी वहीं होती हैं जहां हम अपनेपूरे हौसते से काम में लगे हों, वही लक्ष्य हमारा स्वप्न हो, हमारा प्रेम हो, हमारे जीवन का केन्द्र हो। हममें और इस लक्ष्य के बीच में और कोई इच्छा, कोई आरजू दीवार की तरह न खड़ी हो। माफ कीजिएगा, आपने अपने लक्ष्य के लिए जीना नहीं सीखा। आपके लिए क्रिकेट सिर्फ एक मनोरंजन है। आपको उससे प्रेम नहीं। इसी तरह हमारे सैकड़ों दोस्त हैं जिनका दिल कहीं और होता है, दिमाग कहीं और, और वह सारी जिन्दगी का नाकाम रहते हैं। आपके लिए मै। ज्यादा दिलचस्पी की चीज थी, क्रिकेट तो सिर्फ मुझे खुश करने का जरिया था। फिर भी आप कामयाब हुए। मुल्क में आप जैसे हजारों नौजवान हैं जो अगर किसी लक्ष्य की पूर्ति के लिए जीना और मरना सीख जाए तो चमत्कार कर दिखाइए। जाइए और वह कमाल हासिल कीजिए। मेरा रूप और मेरी रातें वासना का खिलौना बनने के लिए नहीं हैं। नौजवानों की आंखों को खुश करने और उनके दिलों में मस्ती पैदा करने के लिए जीना मैं शर्मनाक समझती हूं। जीवन का लक्ष्य इससे कहीं ऊंचा है। सच्ची जिन्दगी वही है जहां हम अपने लिए नहीं सबके लिए जीते हैं।
    हम सब सिर झुकाये सुनते रहे और झल्लाते रहे। हेलेन कमरे से निकलर कार पर जा बैठी। उसने अपनी रवानगी का इन्तजाम पहले ही कर लिया था। इसके पहले कि हमारे होश-हवास सही हों और हम परिस्थिति समझें, वह जा चुकी थी।
    हम सब हफ्ते-भर तक बम्बई की गलियों, होटलों, बंगलों की खाक छानते रहे, हेलेन कहीं न थी और ज्यादा अफसोस यह है कि उसने हमारी जिंदगी का जो आइडियल रखा वह हमारी पहुंच से ऊंचा है। हेलेन के साथ हमारी जिन्दगी का सारा जोश और उमंग खत्म हो गई।

-‘जमाना’, जुलाई, १९३७

----------


## Rajeev

कोई दुख न हो तो बकरी खरीद लो

उन दिनों दूध की तकलीफ थी। कई डेरी फर्मों की आजमाइश की, अहारों का इम्तहान लिया, कोई नतीजा नहीं। दो-चार दिन तो दूध अच्छा, मिलता फिर मिलावट शुरू हो जाती। कभी शिकायत होती दूध फट गया, कभी उसमें से नागवार बू आने लगी, कभी मक्खन के रेजे निकलते। आखिर एक दिन एक दोस्त से कहा-भाई, आओ साझे में एक गाय ले लें, तुम्हें भी दूध का आराम होगा, मुझे भी। लागत आधी-आधी, खर्च आधा-आधा, दूध भी आधा-आधा। दोस्त साहब राजी हो गए। मेरे घर में जगह न थी और गोबर वगैरह से मुझे नफरत है। उनके मकान में काफी जगह थी इसलिए प्रस्ताव हुआ कि गाय उन्हीं के घर रहे। इसके बदले में उन्हें गोबर पर एकछत्र अधिकार रहे। वह उसे पूरी आजादी से पाथें, उपले बनाएं, घर लीपें, पड़ोसियों को दें या उसे किसी आयुर्वेदिक उपयोग में लाएं, इकरार करनेवाले को इसमें किसी प्रकार की आपत्ति या प्रतिवाद न होगा और इकरार करनेवाला सही होश-हवास में इकरार करता है कि वह गोबर पर कभी अपना अधिकार जमाने की कोशिश न करेगा और न किसी का इस्तेमाल करने के लिए आमादा करेगा।
    दूध आने लगा, रोज-रोज की झंझट से मुक्ति मिली। एक हफ्ते तक किसी तरह की शिकायत न पैदा हुई। गरम-गरम दूध पीता था और खुश होकर गाता था-
    रब का शुक्र अदा कर भाई जिसने हमारी गाय बनाई।
    ताजा दूध पिलाया उसने लुत्फे हयात चखाया उसने।
    दूध में भीगी रोटी मेरी उसके करम ने बख्शी सेरी।
    खुदा की रहमत की है मूरत कैसी भोली-भाली सूरत।१


1. एक फारसी कहावत

    मगर धीरे-धीरे यहां पुरानी शिकायतें पैदा होने लगीं। यहां तक नौबत पहुंची कि दूध सिर्फ नाम का दूध रह गया। कितना ही उबालो, न कहीं मलाई का पता न मिठास। पहले तो शिकायत कर लिया करता था इससे दिल का बुखार निकल जाता था। शिकायत से सुधार न होता तो दूध बन्द कर देता था। अब तो शिकायत का भी मौका न था, बन्द कर देने का जिक्र ही क्या। भिखारी का गुस्सा अपनी जान पर, पियो या नाले में डाल दो। आठ आने रोज का नुस्खा किस्मत में लिखा हुआ। बच्चा दूध को मुंह न लगाता, पीना तो दूर रहा। आधों आध शक्कर डालकर कुछ दिनों दूध पिलाया तो फोड़े निकलने शुरू हुए और मेरे घर में रोज बमचख मची रहती थी। बीवी नौकर से फरमाती-दूध ले जाकर उन्हीं के सर पटक आ। मैं नौकर को मना करता। वह कहतीं-अच्छे दोस्त है तुम्हारे, उसे शरम भी नहीं आती। क्या इतना अहमक है कि इतना भी नहीं समझता कि यह लोग दूध देखकर क्या कहेंगे! गाय को अपने घर मंगवा लो, बला से बदबू आयगी, मच्छर होंगे, दूध तो अच्छा मिलेगा। रुपये खर्चे हैं तो उसका मजा तो मिलेगा।
    चड्ढा साहब मेरे पुराने मेहरबान हैं। खासी बेतकल्लुफी है उनसे। यह हरकत उनकी जानकारी में होती हो यह बात किसी तरह गले के नीचे नहीं उतरती। या तो उनकी बीवी की शरारत है या नौकर की लेकिन जिक्र कैसे करूं। और फिर उनकी बीवी से भी तो राह-रस्म है। कई बार मेरे घर आ चुकी हैं। मेरी बीवी जी भी उनके यहां कई बार मेहमान बनकर जा चुकी हैं। क्या वह यकायक इतनी बेवकूफ हो जायेंगी, सरीहन आंखों में धूल झोंकेंगी! और फिर चाहे किसी की शरारत हो, मेरे लिएयह गैरमुमकिन था कि उनसे दूध की खराबी की शिकायत करता। खैरियत यह हुई कि तीसरे महीने चड्ढा का तबादला हो गया। मैं अकेले गाय न रख सकता था। साझा टूट गया। गाय आधे दामों बेच दी गई। मैंने उस दिन इत्मीनान की सांस ली।

----------


## Rajeev

2

आखिर यह सलाह हुई कि एक बकरी रख ली जाय। वह बीच आंगन के एक कोने में पड़ी रह सकती है। उसे दुहने के लिए न ग्वाले की जरूरत न उसका गोबर उठाने, नांद धोने, चारा-भूसा डालने के लिए किसी अहीरिन की जरूरत। बकरी तो मेरा नौकरभी आसानी से दुह लेगा। थोड़ी-सी चोकर डाल दी, चलिये किस्सा तमाम हुआ। फिर बकरी का दूध फायदेमंद भी ज्यादा है, बच्चों के लिए खास तौर पर। जल्दी हजम होता है, न गर्मी करे न सर्दी, स्वास्थ्यवर्द्धक है। संयोग से मेरे यहां जो पंडित जी मेरे मसौदे नकल करने आया करते थे, इन मामलों में काफी तजुर्बेकार थे। उनसे जिक्र आया तो उन्होंने एक बकरी की ऐसी स्तुति गाई, उसका ऐसा कसीदा पढ़ा कि मैं बिन देखे ही उसका प्रेमी हो गया। पछांही नसल की बकरी है, ऊंचे कद की, बड़े-बड़े थन जो जमीन से लगते चलते हैं। बेहद कमखोर लेकिन बेहद दुधार। एक वक्त में दो-ढाई सेर दूध ले लीजिए। अभी पहली बार ही बियाई है। पच्चीस रुपये में आ जायगी। मुझे दाम कुछ ज्यादा मालूम हुए लेकिन पंडितजी पर मुझे एतबार था। फरमाइश कर दी गई और तीसरे दिन बकरी आ पहुंची। मैं देखकर उछल पड़ा। जो-जो गुण बताये गये थे उनसे कुछ ज्यादा ही निकले। एक छोटी-सी मिट्टी की नांद मंगवाई गई, चोकर का भी इन्तजाम हो गया। शाम को मेरे नौकर ने दूध निकाला तो सचमुच ढाई सेर। मेरी छोटी पतीली लबालब भर गई थी। अब मूसलों ढोल बजायेंगे। यह मसला इतने दिनों के बाद जाकर कहीं हल हुआ। पहले ही यह बात सूझती तो क्यों इतनी परेशानी होती। पण्डितजी का बहुत-बहुत शुक्रिया अदा किया। मुझे सवेरे तड़के और शाम को उसकी सींग पकड़ने पड़ते थे तब आदमी दुह पाता था। लेकिन यह तकलीफ इस दूध के मुकाबले में कुछ न थी। बकरी क्या है कामधेनु है। बीवी ने सोचा इसे कहीं नजर न लग जाय इसलिए उसके थन के लिए एक गिलाफ तैयार हुआ, इसकी गर्दन में नीले चीनी के दानों का एक माला पहनाया गया। घर में जो कुछ जूठा बचता, देवी जी खुद जाकर उसे खिला आती थीं।
    लेकिन एक ही हफ्ते में दूध की मात्रा कम होने लगी। जरूर नजर लग गई। बात क्या है। पण्डितजी से हाल कहा तो उन्होंने कहा-साहब, देहात की बकरी है, जमींदार की। बेदरेग अनाज खाती थी और सारे दिन बाग में घूमा-चरा करती थी। यहॉँ बंधे-बंधे दूध कम हो जाये तो ताज्जुब नहीं। इसे जरा टहला दिया कीजिए।
    लेकिन शहर में बकरी को टहलाये कौन और कहां? इसलिए यह तय हुआ कि बाहर कहीं मकान लिया जाय। वहां बस्ती से जरा निकलकर खेत और बाग है। कहार घण्टे-दो घण्टे टहला लाया करेगा। झटपट मकान बदला और गौ कि मुझे दफ्तर आने-जाने में तीन मील का फासला तय करना पड़ता था लेकिन अच्छा दूधमिले तो मैं इसका दुगना फासला तय करने को तैयार था। यहां मकान खूब खुला हुआ था, मकान के सामने सहन था, जरा और बढ़कर आम और महुए का बाग। बाग से निकलिए तो काछियों के खेत थे, किसी में आलू, किसी में गोभी। एक काछी से तय कर लिया कि रोजना बकरी के लिए कुछ हरियाली जाया करे। मगर इतनी कोशिश करने पर भी दूध की मात्रा में कुछ खास बढ़त नहीं हुई। ढाई सेर की जगह मुश्किल से सेर-भर दूध निकलता था लेकिन यह तस्कीन थी कि दूध खालिस है, यही क्या कम है!
मै। यह कभी नहीं मान सकता कि खिदमतगारी के मुकाबले में बकरी चराना ज्यादा जलील काम है। हमारे देवताओं और नबियों का बहुत सम्मानित वर्ग गल्ले चराया करते था। कृष्ण जी गायें चराते थे। कौन कह सकता है कि उस गल्ले में बकरियां न रही होंगी। हजरत ईसा और हजरत मुहम्मद दोनों ही भेड़े चराते थे। लेकिन आदमी रूढ़ियों का दास है। जो कुछ बुजुर्गों ने नहीं किया उसे वह कैसे करे। नये रास्ते पर चलने के लिए जिस संकल्प और दृढ़ आस्था की जरूरत है वह हर एक में तो होती नहीं। धोबी आपके गन्दे कपड़े धो लेगा लेकिन आपके दरवाजे पर झाड़ू लगाने में अपनी हतक समझता है। जरायमपेशा कौमों के लोग बाजार से कोई चीज कीमत देकर खरीदना अपनी शान के खिलाफ समझते हैं। मेरे खितमतगार को बकरी लेकर बाग में जाना बुरा मालूम होता था। घरसे तो ले जाय लेकिन बाग में उसे छोड़कर खुद किसी पेड़ के नीचे सो जाता। बकरी पत्तियां चर लेती थी। मगर एक दिन उसके जी में आया कि जरा बाग से निकलकर खेतों की सैर करें। यों वह बहुत ही सभ्य और सुसंस्कृत बकरी थी, उसके चेहरे से गम्भीरता झलकती थी। लेकिन बाग और खेत में घुस गई आजादी नहीं है, इसे वह शायद न समझ सकी। एक रोज किसी खेत में घुस गई और गोभी की कई क्यारियां साफ कर गई। काछी ने देखा तो उसके कान पकड़ लिये और मेरे पास लाकर बोला-बाबजी, इस तरह आपकी बकरी हमारे खेत चरेगी तो हम तो तबाह हो जायेंगे। आपको बकरी रखने का शौक है तो इस बांधकर रखिये। आज तो हमने आपका लिहाज किया लेकिन फिर हमारे खेत में गई तो हम या तो उसकी टॉँग तोड़ देंगे या कानीहौज भेज देंगे।

----------


## Rajeev

3

अभी वह अपना भाषण खत्म न कर पाया था कि उसकी बीवी आ पहुंची और उसने इसी विचार को और भी जोरदार शब्दों में अदा किया-हां, हां, करती ही रही मगर रांड खेत में घुस गई और सारा खेत चौपट कर दिया, इसके पेट में भवनी बैठे! यहॉँ कोई तुम्हारा दबैल नहीं है। हाकिम होंगे अपने घर के होंगे। बकरी रखना है तो बांधकर रखो नहीं गला ऐंठ दूंगी!
    मैं भीगी बिल्ली बना हुआ खड़ा था। जितनी फटकर आज सहनी पड़ी उतनी जिन्दगी में कभी न सही। और जिस धीरज से आज काम लिया अगरउसे दूसरे मौकों पर काम लिया होतातो आज आदमी होता। कोई जवाब नहीं सूझता था। बस यही जी चाहता थाकि बकरी का गला घोंट दूं ओर खिदमतगार को डेढ़ सौ हण्टर जमाऊं। मेरी खामोशी से वह औरत भी शेर होती जाती थी। आज मुझे मालूम हुआ कि किन्हीं-किन्हीं मौकों पर खामोशी नुकसानदेह साबित होती है। खैर, मेरी बीवी ने घर में यह गुल-गपाड़ा सुना तो दरवाजे पर आ गई तो हेकड़ी से बोली-तू कानीहौज पहुंचा दे और क्या करेगी, नाहक टर्र-टर्र कर रही है, घण्टे-भर से। जानवर ही है, एक दिन खुल गई तो क्या उसकी जान लेगी? खबरदार जो एक बात भी मुंह से निकाली। क्यों नहीं खेत के चारों तरफ झाड़ लगा देती, कॉँटों से रूंध दे। अपनी गती तो मानती नहीं, ऊपर से लड़ने आई है। अभी पुलिस में इत्तला कर दें तो बंधे-बंधे फिरो।
    बात कहने की इस शासनपूर्ण शैली ने उन दोनों को ठण्डा कर दिया। लेकिन उनके चले जाने के बाद मैंने देवी जी की खूब खबर ली-गरीबों का नुकसन भी करती हो और ऊपर से रोब जमाती हो। इसी का नाम इंसाफ है?
    देवी जी ने गर्वपूर्वक उत्तर दिया-मेरा एहसान तो न मानोगे कि शैतनों को कितनी आसानी से भगा दिया, लगे उल्टे डांटने। गंवारों को राह बतलाने का सख्ती के सिवा दूसरा कोई तरीका नहीं। सज्जनता या उदारता उनकी समझ में नहीं आती। उसे यह लोग कमजोरी समझते हैं और कमजोर को कोन नहीं दबाना चाहता।
    खिदमतगार से जवाब तलब किया तो उसने साफ कह दिया-साहब, बकरी चराना मेरा काम नहीं है।
    मैंने कहा-तुमसे बकरी चराने को कौन कहता है, जरा उसे देखते रहो करो कि किसी खेत में न जाय, इतना भी तुमसे नहीं हो सकता?
    मैं बकरी नहीं चरा सकता साहब, कोई दूसरा आदमी रख लीजिए।
    आखिरी मैंने खुद शाम को उसे बाग में चरा लाने का फैसला किया। इतने जरा-से काम के लिए एक नया आदमी रखना मेरी हैसियत से बाहर था। और अपने इस नौकर को जवाब भी नहीं देना चाहता था जिसने कई साल तक वफादारी से मेरी सेवा की थी और ईमानदार था। दूसरे दिन में दफ्तर से जरा जल्द चला आया और चटपट बकरी को लेकर बाग में जा पहुंचा। जोड़ों के दिन थे। ठण्डी हवा चल रही थी। पेड़ों के नीचे सूखी पत्तियॉँ गिरी हुई थीं। बकरी एक पल में वह जा पहुंची। मेरी दलेल हो रही थी, उसके पीछे-पीछे दौड़ता फिरता था। दफ्तर से लौटकर जरा आराम किया करता था, आज यह कवायद करना पड़ी, थक गया, मगर मेहनत सफल हो गई, आज बकरी ने कुछ ज्यादा दूध पिया।
यह खयाल आया, अगर सूखी पत्तियां खाने से दूध की मात्रा बढ़ गई तो यकीनन हरी पत्तियॉँ खिलाई जाएं तो इससे कहीं बेहतर नतीजा निकले। लेकिन हरी पत्तियॉँ आयें कहॉँ से? पेड़ों से तोडूं तो बाग का मालिक जरूर एतराज करेगा, कीमत देकर हरी पत्तियां मिल न सकती थीं। सोचा, क्यों एक बार बॉँस के लग्गे से पत्तियां तोड़ें। मालिक ने शोर मचाया तो उससे आरजू-मिन्नत कर लेंगे। राजी हो गया तो खैर, नहीं देखी जायगी। थोड़ी-सी पत्तियॉँ तोड़ लेने से पेड़ का क्या बिगड़ जाता है। चुनाचे एक पड़ोसी से एकपतला-लम्बा बॉँस मॉँग लाया, उसमें एक ऑंकुस बॉँधा और शाम को बकरी को साथ लेकर पत्तियॉँ तोड़ने लगा। चोर ऑंखों से इधर-उधर देखता जाता था, कहीं मालिक तो नहीं आरहा है। अचानक वही काछी एक तरफ से आ निकला और मुझे पत्तियां तोड़ते देखकर बोला-यह क्या करते हो बाबूजी, आपके हाथ में यह लग्गा अच्छा नहीं लगता। बकरी पालना हम गरीबों का काम है कि आप जैसे शरीफों का। मैं कट गया, कुछ जवाब नसूझा। इसमें क्या बुराई है, अपने हाथ से अपना काम करने में क्या शर्म वगैरह जवाब कुछ हलके, बेहकीकत, बनावटी मालूम हुए। सफेदपोशी के आत्मगौरव के जबान बन्द कर दी। काछी ने पास आकर मेरे हाथ से लग्गा ले लिया और देखते-देखते हरी पत्तियों का ढेर लगा दिया और पूछा-पत्तियॉँ कहॉँ रख जाऊं?
    मैंने झेंपते हुए कहा-तुम रहने दो? मैं उठा ले जाऊंगा।
    उसने थोड़ी-सी पत्तियॉं बगल में उठा लीं और बोला-आप क्या पत्तियॉँ रखने जायेंगे, चलिए मैं रख आऊं।
    मैंने बरामदे में पत्तियॉँ रखवा लीं। उसी पेड़ के नीचे उसकी चौगुनी पत्तियां पड़ी हुई थी। काछी ने उनका एक गट्ठा बनाया और सर पर लादकर चला गया। अब मुझे मालूम हुआ, यह देहाती कितने चालाक होते हैं। कोई बात मतलब से खाली नहीं।
    मगर दूसरे दिन बकरी को बाग में ले जाना मेरे लिए कठिन हो गया। काछी फिर देखेगा और न जाने क्या-क्या फिकरे चुस्त करे। उसकी नजरों में गिर जाना मुंह से कालिख लगाने से कम शर्मनाक न था। हमारे सम्मान और प्रतिष्ठा की जो कसौटी लोगों ने बना रक्खी है, हमको उसका आदर करना पड़ेगा, नक्कू बनकर रहे तो क्या रहे।
    लेकिन बकरी इतनी आसानी से अपनी निर्द्वन्द्व आजाद चहलकदमी से हाथ न खींचना चाहती थी जिसे उसने अपने साधारण दिनचर्या समझना शुरू कर दिया था। शाम होते ही उसने इतने जोर-शोर से प्रतिवाद का स्वर उठायया कि घर में बैठना मुश्किल हो गय। गिटकिरीदार ‘मे-मे’ का निरन्तर स्वर आ-आकर कान के पर्दों को क्षत-विक्षत करने लगा। कहां भाग जाऊं? बीवी ने उसे गालियां देना शुरू कीं। मैंने गुससे में आकर कई डण्डे रसीदे किये, मगर उसे सत्याग्रह स्थागित न करना था न किया। बड़े संकट में जान थी।
    आखिर मजबूर हो गया। अपने किये का, क्या इलाज! आठ बजे रात, जाड़ों के दिन। घर से बाहर मुंह निकालना मुश्किल और मैं बकरी को बाग में टहला रहा था और अपनी किस्मत को कोस रहा था। अंधेरे में पांव रखते मेरी रूह कांपती है। एक बार मेरे सामने से एक सांप निकल गया था। अगर उसके ऊपर पैर पड़ जाता तो जरूर काट लेता। तब से मैं अंधेरे में कभी न निकलता था। मगर आज इस बकरी के कारण मुझे इस खतरे का भी सामना करना पड़ा। जरा भी हवा चलती और पत्ते खड़कते तो मेरी आंखें ठिठुर जातीं और पिंडलियां कॉँपने लगतीं। शायद उस जन्म में मैं बकरी रहा हूंगा और यह बकरी मेरी मालकिन रही होगी। उसी का प्रायश्चित इस जिन्दगी में भोग रहा था। बुरा हो उस पण्डित का, जिसने यह बला मेरे सिर मढी। गिरस्ती भी जंजाल है। बच्चा न होता तो क्यों इस मूजी जानवर की इतनी खुशामद करनी पड़ती। और यह बच्चा बड़ा हो जायगा तो बात न सुनेगा, कहेगा, आपने मेरे लिए क्या किया है। कौन-सी जायदाद छोड़ी है! यह सजा भुगतकर नौ बजे रात को लौटा। अगररात को बकरी मर जाती तो मुझे जरा भी दु:ख न होता।

----------


## Rajeev

4

दूसरे दिन सुबह से ही मुझे यह फिक्र सवार हुई कि किसी तरह रात की बेगार से छुट्टी मिले। आज दफ्तर में छुट्टी थी। मैंने एक लम्बी रस्सी मंगवाई और शाम को बकरी के गले में रस्सी डाल एक पेड़ की जड़ से बांधकर सो गया-अब चरे जितना चाहे। अब चिराग जलते-जलते खोल लाऊंगा। छुट्टी थी ही, शाम को सिनेमा देखने की ठहरी। एक अच्छा-सा खेल आया हुआ था। नौकर को भी साथ लिया वर्ना बच्चे को कौन सभालाता। जब नौ बजे रात को घर लोटे और में लालटेन लेकर बकरी लेनो गया तो क्या देखता हूं कि उसने रस्सी को दो-तीन पेड़ों से लपेटकर ऐसा उलझा डाला है कि सुलझना मुश्किल है। इतनी रस्सी भी न बची थी कि वह एक कदम भी चल सकती। लाहौलविकलाकूवत, जी में आया कि कम्बख्त को यहीं छोड़ दूं, मरती है तो मर जाय, अब इतनी रात को लालटेन की रोशनी में रस्सी सुलझाने बैठे। लेकिन दिल न माना। पहले उसकी गर्दन से रस्सी खोली, फिर उसकी पेंच-दर-पेंच ऐंठन छुड़ाई, एक घंटा लग गया। मारे सर्दी के हाथ ठिठुरे जाते थे और जी जल रहा था वह अलग। यह तरकीब। और भी तकलीफदेह साबित हुई।
    अब क्या करूं, अक्ल काम न करती थी। दूध का खयाल न होता तो किसी को मुफ्त दे देता। शाम होते ही चुड़ैल अपनी चीख-पुकार शुरू कर देगी और घर में रहना मुश्किल हो जायगा, और आवाज भी कितनी कर्कश और मनहूस होती है। शास्त्रों में लिखा भी है, जितनी दूर उसकी आवाज जाती है उतनी दूर देवता नहीं आते। स्वर्ग की बसनेवाली हस्तियां जो अप्सराओं के गाने सुनने की आदी है, उसकी कर्कश आवाज से नफरत करें तो क्या ताज्जुब! मुझ पर उसकी कर्ण कटु पुकारों को ऐसा आंतक सवार था कि दूसरे दिन दफ्तर से आते ही मैं घर से निकल भागा। लेकिन एक मील निकल जाने पर भी ऐसा लग रहा था कि उसकी आवाज मेरा पीछा किये चली आती है। अपने इस चिड़चिड़ेपन पर शर्म भी आ रही थी। जिसे एक बकरीरखने की भी सामर्थ्य न हो वह इतना नाजुक दिमाग क्यों बने और फिर तुम सारी रात तो घर से बाहर रहोगे नहीं, आठ बजे पहुंचोगे तो क्या वह गीत तुम्हारा स्वागत न करेगा?
    सहसा एक नीची शाखोंवाला पेड़ देखकर मुझे बरबस उस पर चढ़ने की इच्छा हुई। सपाट तनों पर चढ़ना मुश्किल होता है, यहां तो छ: सात फुट की ऊंचाई पर शाखें फूट गयी थीं। हरी-हरी पत्तियों से पेड़ लदा खड़ा था और पेड़ भी था गूलर का जिसकी पत्तियों से बकरियों को खास प्रेम है। मैं इधर तीस साल से किसी रुख पर नहीं चढ़ा। वहआदत जाती रही। इसलिए आसान चढ़ाई के बावजूद मेरे पांव कांप रहे थे पर मैंने हिम्मत न हारी और पत्तियों तोड़-तोड़ नीचे गिराने लगा। यहां अकेले में कौन मुझे देखता है कि पत्तियां तोड़ रहा हूं। अभी अंधेरा हुआ जाता है। पत्तियों का एक गट्ठा बगल में दबाऊंगा और घर जा पहुंचूंगा। अगर इतने पर भी बकरी ने कुछ चीं-चपड़ की तो उसकी शामत ही आ जायगी।
    मैं अभी ऊपर ही था कि बकरियों और भेड़ों काएक गोल न जाने किधर से आ निकला और पत्तियों पर पिल पड़ा। मैं ऊपर से चीख रहा हूं मगर कौन सुनता है। चरवाहे का कहीं पता नहीं । कहीं दुबक रहा होगा कि देख लिया जाऊंगा तो गालियां पड़ेंगी। झल्लाकर नीचे उतरने लगा। एक-एक पल में पत्तियां गायब होती जाती थी। उतरकर एक-एक की टांग तोडूंगा। यकायक पांव फिसला और मैं दस फिट की ऊंचाई से नीचे आ रहा। कमर में ऐसी चोट आयी कि पांच मिनट तक आंखों तले अंधेरा छा गया। खैरियत हुई कि और ऊपर से नहीं गिरा, नहीं तो यहीं शहीद हो जाता। बारे, मेरे गिरने के धमाके से बकरियां भागीं और थोड़ी-सी पत्तियां बच रहीं। जब जरा होश ठिकाने हुए तो मैंने उन पत्तियों को जमा करके एक गट्ठा बनाया और मजदूरों की तरह उसे कंधे पर रखकर शर्म की तरह छिपाये घर चला। रास्ते में कोई दुर्घटना न हुई। जब मकान कोई चार फलांग रह गया और मैंने कदम तेज किये कि कहीं कोई देख न ले तो वह काछी समाने से आता दिखायी दिया। कुछ न पूछो उस वक्त मेरी क्या हालत हुई। रास्ते के दोनो तरफ खेतों की ऊंची मेड़ें थीं जिनके ऊपर नागफनी निकलेगा और भगवान् जाने क्या सितम ढाये। कहीं मुड़ने का रास्ता नहीं और बदल ली और सिर झुकाकर इस तरह निकल जाना चाहता था कि कोई मजदूर है। तले की सांस तले थी, ऊपर की ऊपर, जैसे वह काछी कोई खूंखार शोरहो। बार-बार ईश्वर को याद कर रहा था कि हे भगवान्, तू ही आफत के मारे हुओं का मददगार है, इस मरदूद की जबान बन्द कर दे। एक क्षण के लिए, इसकी आंखों की रोशनी गायब कर दे...आह, वह यंत्रणा का क्षण जब मैं उसके बराबर एक गज के फासले से निकला! एक-एक कदम तलवार की धार पर पड़ रहा था शैतानी आवाज कानों में आयी-कौन है रे, कहां से पत्तियां तोड़े लाता है!
    मुझे मालूम हुआ, नीचे से जमीन निकल गयी है और मैं उसके गहरे पेट में जा पहुंचा हूं। रोएं बर्छियां बने हुए थे, दिमाग में उबाल-सा आ रहा था, शरीर को लकवा-सा मार गया, जवाब देने का होश न रहा। तेजी से दो-तीन कदम आगे बढ़ गया, मगर वह ऐच्छिक क्रिया न थी, प्राण-रक्षा की सहज क्रिया थी।
    कि एक जालिम हाथ गट्ठे पर पड़ा और गट्ठा नीचे गिर पड़ा। फिर मुझे याद नहीं, क्या हुआ। मुझे जब होश आया तो मैं अपने दरवाजे पर पसीने से तर खड़ा था गोया मिरगी के दौरे के बाद उठा हूं। इस बीच मेरी आत्मा पर उपचेतना का आधिपत्य था और बकरी की वह घृणित आवाज, वह कर्कश आवाज, वह हिम्मत तोड़नेवाली आवाज, वह दुनिया की सारी मुसीबतों का खुलसा, वह दुनिया की सारी लानतों की रूह कानों में चुभी जा रही थी।
    बीवी ने पूछा-आज कहां चले गये थे? इस चुड़ैल को जरा बाग भी न ले गये,जीना मुहाल किये देती है। घर से निकलकर कहां चली जाऊ!
मैंने इत्मीनान दिलाया-आज चिल्ला लेने दो, कल सबसे पहला यह काम करूंगा कि इसे घर से निकाल बाहर करूंगा, चाहे कसाई को देना पड़े।
‘और लोग न जाने कैसे बकरियां पालते हैं।’
‘बकरी पालने के लिए कुत्ते का दिमाग चाहिए।’
सुबह को बिस्तर से उठकर इसी फिक्र में बैठा था कि इस काली बलासे क्योंकर मुक्ति मिले कि सहसा एक गड़रिया बकरियों का एक गल्ला चराता हुआ आ निकला। मैंने उसे पुकारा और उससे अपनी बकरी को चराने की बात कही। गड़रिया राजी हो गया। यही उसका काम था। मैंने पूछा-क्या लोगे?
‘आठ आने बकरी मिलते हैं हजूर।’
‘मैं एक रुपया दूंगा लेकिन बकरी कभी मेरे सामने न आवे।’
गड़रिया हैरत में रह गया-मरकही है क्या बाबूजी?
‘नही, नहीं, बहुत सीधी है, बकरी क्या मारेगी, लेकिन मैं उसकी सूरत नहीं देखना चाहता।’
‘अभी तो दूध देती है?’
‘हां, सेर-सवा सेर दूध देती है।’
‘दूध आपके घर पहुंच जाया करेगा।’
‘तुम्हारी मेहरबानी।’
जिस वक्त बकरी घर से निकली है मुझे ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि मेरे घर का पाप निकला जा रहा है। बकरी भी खुश थी गोया कैद से छूटी है, गड़रिये ने उसी वक्त दूध निकाला और घर में रखकर बकरी को लिये चला गया। ऐसा बेगराज गाहक उसे जिन्दगी में शायद पहली बार ही मिला होगा।

----------


## Rajeev

5

एक हफ्ते तक दूध थोड़ा-बहुत आता रहा फिर उसकी मात्रा कम होने लगी, यहां तक कि एक महीना खतम होते-होते दूध बिलकुल बन्द हो गया। मालूम हुआ बकरी गाभिन हो गयी है। मैंने जरा भी एतराज न किया काछी के पास गाय थी, उससे दूध लेने लगा। मेरा नौकर खुद जाकर दुह लाता था।
कई महीने गुजर गये। गड़रिया महीने में एक बार आकर अपना रुपया ले जाता। मैंने कभी उससे बकरी का जिक्र न किया। उसके खयाल ही से मेरी आत्मा कांप जाती थी। गड़रिये को अगर चेहरे का भाव पढ़ने की कला आती होती तो वह बड़ी आसानी से अपनी सेवा का पुरस्कार दुगना कर सकता था।
एक दिन मैं दरवाजे पर बैठा हुआ था कि गड़रिया अपनी बकरियों का गल्ला लिये आ निकला। मैं उसका रुपया लाने अन्दर गया, कि क्या देखता हूं मेरी बकरी दो बच्चों के साथ मकान में आ पहुंची। वह पहले सीधी उस जगह गयी जहां बंधा करती थी फिर वहां से आंगन में आयी और शायद परिचय दिलाने के लिए मेरी बीवी की तरफ ताकने लगी। उन्होंने दौड़कर एक बच्चे को गोद में ले लिया और कोठरी में जाकर महीनों का जमा चोकर निकाल लायीं और ऐसी मुहब्बत से बकरी को खिलाने लगीं कि जैसे बहुत दिनों की बिछुड़ी हुई सहेली आ गयी हो। न व पुरानी कटुता थी न वह मनमुटाव। कभी बच्चे को चुमकारती थीं। कभी बकरी को सहलाती थीं और बकरी डाकगड़ी की रफ्तार से चोकर उड़ा रही थी।
    तब मुझसे बोलीं-कितने खूबसूरत बच्चे है!
‘हां, बहुत खूबसूरत।’
‘जी चाहता है, एक पाल लूं।’
‘अभी तबियत नहीं भरी?’
‘तुम बड़े निर्मोही हो।’
चोकर खत्म हो गया, बकरी इत्मीनान से विदा हो गयी। दोनों बच्चे भी उसके पीछे फुदकते चले गये। देवी जी आंख में आंसू भरे यह तमाशा देखती रहीं।
गड़रिये ने चिलम भरी और घर से आग मांगने आया। चलते वक्त बोला-कल से दूध पहुंचा दिया करूंगा। मालिक।
देवीजी ने कहा-और दोनों बच्चे क्या पियेंगे?
‘बच्चे कहां तक पियेंगे बहूजी। दो सेर दूध् अच्छा न होता था, इस मारे नहीं लाया।’
मुझे रात को वह मर्मान्तक घटना याद आ गयी।
मैंने कहा-दूध लाओ या न लाओ, तुम्हारी खुशी, लेकिन बकरी को इधर न लाना।
उस दिन से न वह गड़रिया नजर आया न वह बकरी, और न मैंने पता लगाने की कोशिश की। लेकिन देवीजी उसके बच्चों को याद करके कभी-कभी आंसू बहा रोती हैं।
-‘वारदात’ से

----------


## Rajeev

मैकू

कादिर और मैकू ताड़ीखाने के सामने पहूँचे;तो वहॉँ कॉँग्रेस के वालंटियर झंडा लिए खड़े नजर आये। दरवाजे के इधर-उधर हजारों दर्शक खड़े थे। शाम का वक्त था। इस वक्त गली में पियक्कड़ों के सिवा और कोई न आता था। भले आदमी इधर से निकलते झिझकते। पियक्कड़ों की छोटी-छोटी टोलियॉँ आती-जाती रहती थीं। दो-चार वेश्याऍं दूकान के सामने खड़ी नजर आती थीं। आज यह भीड़-भाड़ देख कर मैकू ने कहा—बड़ी भीड़ है बे, कोई दो-तीन सौ आदमी होंगे।
    कादिर ने मुस्करा कर कहा—भीड़ देख कर डर गये क्या? यह सब हुर्र हो जायँगे, एक भी न टिकेगा। यह लोग तमाशा देखने आये हैं, लाठियॉँ खाने नहीं आये हैं।
    मैकू ने संदेह के स्वर में कहा—पुलिस के सिपाही भी बैठे हैं। ठीकेदार ने तो कहा थ, पुलिस न बोलेगी।
    कादिर—हॉँ बे , पुलिस न बोलेगी, तेरी नानी क्यों मरी जा रही है । पुलिस वहॉँ बोलती है, जहॉँ चार पैसे मिलते है या जहॉँ कोई औरत का मामला होता है। ऐसी बेफजूल बातों में पुलिस नहीं पड़ती। पुलिस तो और शह दे रही है। ठीकेदार से साल में सैकड़ों रुपये मिलते हैं। पुलिस इस वक्त उसकी मदद न करेगी तो कब करेगी?
    मैकू—चलो, आज दस हमारे भी सीधे हुए। मुफ्त में पियेंगे वह अलग, मगर हम सुनते हैं, कॉँग्रेसवालों में बड़े-बड़े मालदार लोग शरीक है। वह कहीं हम लोगों से कसर निकालें तो बुरा होगा।
    कादिर—अबे, कोई कसर-वसर नहीं निकालेगा, तेरी जान क्यों निकल रही है? कॉँग्रेसवाले किसी पर हाथ नहीं उठाते, चाहे कोई उन्हें मार ही डाले। नहीं तो उस दिन जुलूस में दस-बारह चौकीदारों की मजाल थी कि दस हजार आदमियों को पीट कर रख देते। चार तो वही ठंडे हो गये थे, मगर एक ने हाथ नहीं उठाया। इनके जो महात्मा हैं, वह बड़े भारी फकीर है ! उनका हुक्म है कि चुपके से मार खा लो, लड़ाई मत करो।
    यों बातें करते-करते दोनों ताड़ीखाने के द्वार पर पहुँच गये। एक स्वयंसेवक हाथ जोड़कर सामने आ गया और बोला –भाई साहब, आपके मजहब में ताड़ी हराम है। 
    मैकू ने बात का जवाब चॉँटे से दिया । ऐसा तमाचा मारा कि स्वयंसेवक की ऑंखों में  खून आ गया। ऐसा मालूम होता था, गिरा चाहता है। दूसरे स्वयंसेवक ने दौड़कर उसे सँभाला। पॉँचों उँगलियो का रक्तमय प्रतिबिम्ब झलक रहा था।
    मगर वालंटियर तमाचा खा कर भी अपने स्थान पर खड़ा रहा। मैकू ने कहा—अब हटता है कि और लेगा?
    स्वयंसेवक ने नम्रता से कहा—अगर आपकी यही इच्छा है, तो सिर सामने किये हुए हूँ। जितना चाहिए, मार लीजिए। मगर अंदर न जाइए।
    यह कहता हुआ वह मैकू के सामने बैठ गया ।
    मैकू ने स्वयंसेवक के चेहरे पर निगाह डाली। उसकी पॉचों उँगलियों के निशान झलक रहे थे। मैकू ने इसके पहले अपनी लाठी से टूटे हुए कितने ही सिर देखे थे, पर आज की-सी ग्लानी उसे कभी न हुई थी। वह पाँचों उँगलियों के निशान किसी पंचशूल की  भॉति उसके ह्रदय में चुभ रहे थे।
    कादिर चौकीदारों के पास खड़ा सिगरेट पीने लगा। वहीं खड़े-खड़े बोला—अब, खड़ा क्या देखता है, लगा कसके एक हाथ।
    मैकू ने स्वयंसेवक से कहा—तुम उठ जाओ, मुझे अन्दर जाने दो।
    ‘आप मेरी छाती पर पॉँव रख कर चले जा सकते हैं।’
    ‘मैं कहता हूँ, उठ जाओ, मै अन्दर ताड़ी न पीउँगा , एक दूसरा ही काम है।’
    उसने यह बात कुछ इस दृढ़ता से कही कि स्वयंसेवक उठकर रास्ते से हट गया। मैकू ने मुस्करा कर उसकी ओर ताका । स्वयंसेवक ने फिर हाथ जोड़कर कहा—अपना वादा भूल न जाना। 
    एक चौकीदार बोला—लात के आगे भूत भागता है, एक ही तमाचे में ठीक हो गया !
    कादिर ने कहा—यह तमाचा बच्चा को जन्म-भर याद रहेगा। मैकू के तमाचे सह लेना मामूली काम नहीं है।
    चौकीदार—आज ऐसा ठोंको इन सबों को कि फिर इधर आने को नाम न लें ।
कादिर—खुदा ने चाहा, तो फिर इधर आयेंगे भी नहीं। मगर हैं सब बड़े हिम्मती। जान को हथेली पर लिए फिरते हैं।
                    2
    मैकू भीतर पहुँचा, तो ठीकेदार ने स्वागत किया –आओ मैकू मियॉँ ! एक ही तमाचा लगा कर क्यो रह गये? एक तमाचे का भला इन पर क्या असर होगा? बड़े लतखोर हैं सब। कितना ही पीटो, असर ही नहीं होता। बस आज सबों के हाथ-पॉँव तोड़ दो; फिर इधर न आयें । 
    मैकू—तो क्या और न आयेंगें?
    ठीकेदार—फिर आते सबों की नानी मरेगी।
    मैकू—और जो कहीं इन तमाशा देखनेवालों ने मेरे ऊपर डंडे चलाये तो!
    ठीकेदार—तो पुलिस उनको मार भगायेगी। एक झड़प में मैदान साफ हो जाएगा। लो, जब तक एकाध बोतल पी लो। मैं तो आज मुफ्त की पिला रहा हूँ।
    मैकू—क्या इन ग्राहकों को भी मुफ्त ?
    ठीकेदार –क्या करता , कोई आता ही न था। सुना कि मुफ्त मिलेगी तो सब धँस पड़े।
    मैकू—मैं तो आज न पीऊँगा।
    ठीकेदार—क्यों? तुम्हारे लिए तो आज ताजी ताड़ी मँगवायी है। 
    मैकू—यों ही , आज पीने की इच्छा नहीं है। लाओ, कोई लकड़ी निकालो, हाथ से मारते नहीं बनता ।
    ठीकेदार ने लपक कर एक मोटा सोंटा मैकू के हाथ में दे दिया, और डंडेबाजी का तमाशा देखने के लिए द्वार पर खड़ा हो गया ।
    मैकू ने एक क्षण डंडे को तौला, तब उछलकर ठीकेदार को ऐसा डंडा रसीद किया कि वहीं दोहरा होकर द्वार में गिर पड़ा। इसके बाद मैकू ने पियक्कड़ों की ओर रुख किया और लगा डंडों की वर्षा करने। न आगे देखता था, न पीछे, बस डंडे चलाये जाता था। 
    ताड़ीबाजों के नशे हिरन हुए । घबड़ा-घबड़ा कर भागने लगे, पर किवाड़ों के बीच में ठीकेदार की देह बिंधी पड़ी थी। उधर से फिर भीतर की ओर लपके। मैकू ने फिर डंडों से आवाहन किया । आखिर सब ठीकेदार की देह को रौद-रौद कर भागे। किसी का हाथ टूटा, किसी का सिर फूटा, किसी की कमर टूटी। ऐसी भगदड़ मची कि एक मिनट के    अन्दर ताड़ीखाने में एक चिड़िये का पूत भी न रह गया।
    एकाएक मटकों के टूटने की आवाज आयी। स्वयंसेवक ने भीतर झाँक कर देखा, तो मैकू मटकों को विध्वंस करने में जुटा हुआ था। बोला—भाई साहब, अजी भाई साहब, यह आप गजब कर रहे हैं। इससे तो कहीं अच्छा कि आपने हमारे ही ऊपर अपना गुस्सा उतारा होता। 
    मैंकू ने दो-तीन हाथ चलाकर बाकी बची हुई बोतलों और मटकों का सफाया कर दिया और तब चलते-चलते ठीकेदार को एक लात जमा कर बाहर निकल आया।
    कादिर ने उसको रोक कर पूछा –तू पागल तो नहीं हो गया है बे?
क्या करने आया था, और क्या कर रहा है। 
    मैकू ने लाल-लाल ऑंखों से उसकी ओर देख कर कह—हॉँ अल्लाह का शुक्र है कि मैं जो करने आया था, वह न करके कुछ और ही कर बैठा। तुममें कूवत हो, तो वालंटरों को मारो, मुझमें कूवत नहीं है। मैंने तो जो एक थप्पड़ लगाया। उसका रंज अभी तक है और हमेशा रहेगा ! तमाचे के निशान मेरे कलेजे पर बन गये हैं। जो लोग दूसरों को गुनाह से बचाने के लिए अपनी जान देने को खड़े हैं, उन पर वही हाथ उठायेगा, जो पाजी है, कमीना है, नामर्द है। मैकू फिसादी है, लठैत ,गुंडा है, पर कमीना और नामर्द नहीं हैं। कह दो पुलिसवालों से , चाहें तो मुझे गिरफ्तार कर लें।
    कई ताड़ीबाज खड़े सिर सहलाते हुए, उसकी ओर सहमी हुई ऑंखो से ताक रहै थे। कुछ बोलने की हिम्मत न पड़ती थी। मैकू ने  उनकी ओर देख कर कहा –मैं कल फिर आऊँगा। अगर तुममें से किसी को यहॉँ देखा तो खून ही पी जाऊँगा ! जेल और फॉँसी से नहीं डरता। तुम्हारी भलमनसी इसी में है कि अब भूल कर भी इधर न आना । यह कॉँग्रेसवाले तुम्हारे दुश्मन नहीं है। तुम्हारे और तुम्हारे बाल-बच्चों की भलाई के लिए ही तुम्हें पीने से रोकते हैं। इन पैसों से अपने बाल-बच्चो की परवरिश करो, घी-दूध खाओ। घर में तो फाके हो रहै हैं, घरवाली तुम्हारे नाम को रो रही है, और तुम यहॉँ बैठे पी रहै हो? लानत है इस  नशेबाजी पर ।
    मैकू ने वहीं डंडा फेंक दिया और कदम बढ़ाता हुआ घर चला। इस वक्त तक हजारों आदमियों का हुजूम हो गया था। सभी श्रद्धा, प्रेम और गर्व की ऑंखो से मैकू को देख रहे थे।

----------


## Rajeev

समर यात्रा

आज सबेरे ही से गॉँव में हलचल मची हुई थी। कच्ची झोपड़ियॉँ हँसती हुई जान पड़ती थी। आज सत्याग्रहियों का जत्था गॉँव में आयेगा। कोदई चौधरी के द्वार पर चँदोवा तना हुआ है। आटा, घी, तरकारी , दुध और दही जमा किया जा रहा है। सबके चेहरों पर उमंग है, हौसला है, आनन्द है। वही बिंदा अहीर, जो दौरे के हाकिमो के पड़ाव पर पाव-पाव भर दूध के लिए मुँह छिपाता फिरता था, आज दूध और दही के दो मटके अहिराने से बटोर कर रख गया है। कुम्हार, जो घर छोड़ कर भाग जाया करता था , मिट्टी के बर्तनों का अटम लगा गया है। गॉँव के नाई-कहार सब आप ही आप दौड़े चले आ रहे हैं। अगर कोई प्राणी दुखी है, तो वह नोहरी बुढ़िया है। वह अपनी झोपड़ी के द्वार पर बैठी हुई अपनी पचहत्तर साल की बूढ़ी सिकुड़ी हुई ऑंखों से यह समारोह देख रही है और पछता रही है। उसके पास क्या है,जिसे ले कर कोदई के ,द्वार पर जाय और कहे—मैं यह लायी हूँ। वह तो दानों को मुहताज है। 
    मगर नोहरी ने अच्छे दिन भी देखे हैं। एक दिन उसके पास धन, जन सब कुछ था। गॉँव पर उसी का राज्य था। कोदई को उसने हमेशा नीचे दबाये रखा। वह स्त्री होकर भी पुरुष  थी। उसका पति घर में सोता था, वह खेत मे सोने जाती थी। मामले –मुकदमें की पैरवी खुद ही करती थी। लेना-देना सब उसी के हाथों में था लेकिन वह सब कुछ विधाता ने हर लिया; न धन रहा, न जन रहे—अब उनके नामों को रोने के लिए वही बाकी थी। ऑंखों से सूझता न था, कानों से सुनायी न देता था, जगह से हिलना मुश्किल था। किसी तरह जिंदगी के दिन पूरे कर रही थी और उधर कोदई के  भाग उदय हो गये थे। अब चारों ओर से कोदई की पूछ थी—पहूँच थी। आज जलसा भी कोदई के द्वार पर हो रहा हैं। नोहरी को अब कौन पूछेगा । यह सोचकर उसका मनस्वी ह्रदय मानो किसी पत्थर से कुचल उठा। हाय ! मगर भगवान उसे इतना अपंग न कर दिया होता, तो आज झोपड़े को लीपती, द्वार पर बाजे बजवाती; कढ़ाव चढ़ा देती, पुड़ियॉँ बनवायी और जब वह लोग खा चुकते; तो अँजुली भर रुपये उनको भेंट कर देती।
    उसे वह दिन याद आया जब वह बूढ़े पति को लेकर यहॉँ से बीस कोस महात्मा जी के दर्शन करने गयी थी। वह उत्साह , वह सात्विक प्रेम, वह श्रद्धा, आज उसके ह्रदय में आकाश के मटियाले मेंघों की भॉँति उमड़ने लगी।
    कोदई ने आ कर पोपले मुँह से कहा—भाभी , आज महात्मा जी का जत्था आ रहा है। तुम्हें भी कुछ देना है। 
     नोहरी ने चौधरी का कटार भरी हुई ऑंखों से देखा । निर्दयी मुझे जलाने आया है। नीचा दिखाना चाहता है। जैसे  आकाश पर चढ़ कर बोली –मुझे जो कुछ देना है, वह उन्हीं लोंगो को दूँगी । तुम्हें क्यों दिखाऊँ !
    कोदई ने मुस्करा कर कहा—हम किसी से कहेगें नहीं, सच कहते हैं भाभी, निकालो वह पुरानी हॉँड़ी ! अब किस दिन के लिए रखे हुए हो। किसी ने  कुछ नहीं दिया। गॉंव की लाज कैसे रहैगी ?
    नोहरी ने कठोर दीनता के भाव से कहा—जले पर नमक न छिड़को, देवर जी! भगवान ने दिया होता,तो तुम्हें कहना न पड़ता । इसी द्वार पर एक दिन साधु-संत, जोगी-जती,हाकिम-सूबा सभी आते थे; मगर सब दिन बराबर नहीं जाते !
    कोदई लज्जित हो गया। उसके मुख की झुर्रियॉँ मानों रेंगने लगीं। बोला –तुम तो हँसी-हँसी में बिगड़ जाती हो भाभी ! मैंने तो इसलिए कहा  था कि पीछे से तुम यह न कहने लगो—मुझसे तो  किसी ने कुछ कहा ही नहीं ।
    यह कहता हुआ वह चला गया। नोहरी वहीं बैठी उसकी ओर ताकती रही। उसका वह व्यंग्य सर्प की भॉँति उसके सामने बैठा हुआ मालूम होता था।

----------


## Rajeev

2
    नोहरी अभी बैठी हूई थी कि शोर मचा—जत्था आ गया। पश्चिम में गर्द उड़ती हुई नजर आ रही थी, मानों पृथ्वी उन यात्रियों के स्वागत में अपने राज-रत्नों की वर्षा कर रही हो। गॉँव के सब स्त्री-पुरुष सब काम छोड़-छोड़ कर उनका अभिवादन करने चले। एक क्षण मे तिरंगी पताका हवा में फहराती दिखायी दी, मानों स्वराज्य ऊँचे आसन पर बैठा हुआ सबको आशीर्वाद दे रहा है।
स्त्रियां मंगल-गान करने लगीं। जरा देर में यात्रियों का दल साफ नजर आने लगा। दो-दो आदमियों की कतारें थीं। हर एक की देह पर खद्दर का कुर्ता था, सिर पर गॉँधी टोपी , बगल में थैला लटकता हुआ, दोनों हाथ खाली, मानों स्वराज्य का आलिंगन करने को तैयार हों। फिर उनका कण्ठ-स्वर सुनायी देने लगा। उनके मरदाने गलों से एक कौमी तराना निकल रहा था, गर्म,गहरा, दिलों में स्फूर्ति डालनेवाला—
        एक दिन वह था कि हम सारे जहॉँ में फर्द थे,
        एक दिन यह है कि हम-सा बेहया कोई नहीं।
        एक दिन वह था कि अपनी शान पर देते थे जान,
        एक दिन यह है कि हम-सा बेहया कोई नहीं।
गॉँववालों ने कई कदम आगे बढ़कर यात्रियों का स्वागत किया। बेचारों के सिरों पर धुल जमी हुई थी, ओठ सूखे हुए, चेहरे सँवालाये; पर ऑखों में जैसे आजादी की ज्योति चमक रही थी ।
स्त्रियां गा रही थीं, बालक उछल रहै थे और पुरुष अपने अँगोछों से यात्रियों की हवा कर रहे थे। इस समारोह में नोहरी की ओर किसी का ध्यान  न गया, वह अपनी लठिया पकड़े सब के पीछे सजीव आशीर्वाद बनी खड़ी थी उसकी ऑंखें डबडबायी हुई थीं, मुख से गौरव की ऐसी झलक आ रही थी मानो वह कोई रानी है, मानो यह सारा गॉँव उसका है, वे सभी युवक उसके बालक है। अपने मन में उसने ऐसी शाक्ति, ऐसे विकास, ऐसे उत्थान का अनुभव कभी न किया था।
सहसा उसने लाठी फेंक दी और भीड़ को चीरती हुई यात्रियों के सामने आ खड़ी हुई, जैसे लाठी के साथ ही उसने बुढ़ापे और दु:ख के बोझ को फेंक दिया हो ! वह एक पल अनुरक्त ऑंखों से आजादी के सैनिको की ओर ताकती रही, मानों उनकी शक्ति को अपने अंदर भर रही हो, तब वह नाचने लगी, इस तरह नाचने लगी, जैसे कोई सुन्दरी नवयौवना प्रेम और उल्लास के मद से विह्वल होकर नाचे। लोग दो-दो, चार-चार कदम पीछे हट गये, छोटा-सा ऑंगन बन गया और उस ऑंगन में वह बुढ़िया अपना अतीत नृत्य-कौशल दिखाने लगी । इस अलौकिक आनन्द के रेले में वह अपना सारा दु:ख और संताप भूल गयी। उसके जीर्ण अंगों में जहॉँ सदा वायु को प्रकोप रहता था, वहॉँ न जाने इतनी चपलता , इतनी लचक, इतनी फुरती कहॉँ से आ गयी थी ! पहले कुछ देर तो लोग मजाक से उसकी ओर ताकते रहे ; जैसे बालक बंदर का नाच देखते हैं, फिर अनुराग के इस पावन प्रवाह ने सभी को मतवाला कर दिया। उन्हें ऐसा जान पड़ा कि सारी प्रकृति एक विराट व्यापक नृत्य की गोद में खेल रही है।
कोदई ने कहा—बस करो भाभी, बस करो।
नोहरी ने थिरकते हुए कहा—खड़े क्यों हो, आओ न जरा देखूँ कैसा नाचते हो!
कोदई बोले- अब बुढ़ापे में क्या नाचूँ?
नोहरी ने रुक कर कहा – क्या तुम आज भी बूढ़े हो? मेरा बुढ़ापा तो जैसे भाग गया। इन वीरों को देखकर भी तुम्हारी छाती नहीं फूलती? हमारा ही दु:ख-दर्द हरने के लिए तो इन्होंने यह परन ठाना है। इन्हीं हाथों से हाकिमों  की बेगार बजायी हैं, इन्ही कानों से उनकी गालियॉँ और घुड़कियॉँ सुनी है। अब तो उस जोर-जुलुम का नाश होगा –हम और तुम क्या अभी बुढ़े होने जोग थे? हमें पेट की आग ने जलाया है। बोलो ईमान से यहॉँ इतने आदमी हैं, किसी ने इधर छह महीने से पेट-भर रोटी खायी है? घीकिसी को सूँघने को मिला है ! कभी नींद-भर सोये हो ! जिस खेत का लगान तीन रुपये देते थे, अब उसी के नौ-दस देते हो। क्या धरती सोना उगलेगी? काम करते-करते छाती फट गयी। हमीं हैं कि इतना सह कर भी जीते हैं। दूसरा होता, तो या तो मार डालता, या मर जाता धन्य है महात्मा और उनके चेले कि दीनों का दु:ख समझते हैं, उनके उद्धार का जतन करते हैं। और तो सभी हमें पीसकर हमारा रक्त निकालना जानते हैं।
यात्रियों के चेहरे चमक उठे, ह्रदय खिल उठे। प्रेम की डूबी हुई ध्वनि निकली—
एक दिन था कि पारस थी यहॉँ की सरजमीन,
एक दिन यह है कि यों बे-दस्तोपा कोई नहीं।

----------


## Rajeev

3
कोदई के द्वार पर मशालें जल रही थीं। कई गॉंवों के आदमी जमा हो गये थे। यात्रियों के भोजन कर लेने के बाद सभा शुरू हुई। दल के नायक ने खड़े होकर कहा—
भाइयो,आपने आज हम लोगों का जो आदर-सत्कार किया, उससे हमें यह आशा हो रही है कि हमारी बेड़ियॉँ जल्द ही कट जायँगी। मैने पूरब और पश्चिम के बहुत से देशों को देखा है, और मै तजरबे से कहता हूँ कि आप में जो सरलता, जो ईमानदारी, जो श्रम और धर्मबुद्धि है, वह संसार के और किसी देश में नहीं । मैं तो यही कहूँगा कि आप मनुष्य नहीं, देवता हैं। आपको भोग-विलास से मतलब नहीं, नशा-पानी से मतलब नहीं, अपना काम करना और अपनी दशा पर संतोष रखना। यह आपका आदर्श है, लेकिन आपका यही देवत्व, आपका यही सीधापन आपके हक में घातक हो रहा है। बुरा न मानिएगा, आप लोग इस संसार में रहने के योग्य नहीं। आपको तो स्वर्ग में कोई स्थान पाना चाहिए था। खेतों का लगान बरसाती नाले की तरह बढ़ता जाता है,आप चूँ नहीं करते । अमले और अहलकार आपको नोचते रहते हैं, आप जबान नहीं हिलाते। इसका यह नतीजा हो रहा है कि आपको लोग दोनों हाथों लूट रहै हे; पर आपको खबर नहीं। आपके हाथों से सभी रोजगार छिनते जाते हैं, आपका सर्वनाश हो रहा है, पर आप ऑंखें खोलकर नहीं देखते। पहले लाखों भाई सूत कातकर, कपड़े बुनकर गुजर करते थे। अब सब कपड़ा विदेश से आता है। पहले लाखों आदमी यहीं नमक बनाते थे। अब नमक बाहर से आता है। यहॉँ नमक बनाना जुर्म है। आपके देश में इतना नमक है कि सारे संसार का दो सौ साल तक उससे काम चल सकता है।, पर आप सात करोड़ रुपये सिर्फ नमक के लिए देते हैं। आपके ऊसरों में, झीलों में नमक भरा पड़ा है, आप उसे छू नहीं सकते। शायद कुछ दिनों में आपके कुओं पर भी महसूल लग जाय। क्या आप अब भी यह अन्याय सहते रहेंगे? 
एक आवाज आयी—हम किस लायक हैं?
नायक—यही तो आपका भ्रम हैं। आप ही की गर्दन पर इतना बड़ा राज्य थमा हुआ है। आप ही इन बड़ी –बड़ी फौजों, इन बड़े-बड़े अफसरों के मालिक है; मगर फिर भी आप भूखों मरते हैं, अन्याय सहते हैं। इसलिए कि  आपको अपनी शक्ति का ज्ञान नहीं। यह समझ लीजिए कि संसार में जो आदमी अपनी रक्षा नहीं कर सकता, वह सदैव स्वार्थी और अन्यायी आदमियों का शिकार बना रहेगा ! आज संसार का सबसे बड़ा आदमी अपने प्राणों की बाजी खेल रहा है। हजारों जवान अपनी जानें हथेली पर लिये आपके दु:खों का अंत करने के लिए तैयार हैं। जो लोग आपको असहाय समझकर दोनों हाथों से आपको लूट रहे हैं, वह कब चाहेंगे कि उनका शिकार उनके मुँह से छिन जाय। वे आपके इन सिपाहियों के साथ जितनी सख्तियॉँ कर सकते हैं, कर रहै हैं ; मगर हम लोग सब कुछ सहने को तैयार हैं। अब सोचिए कि आप हमारी कुछ मदद करेंगे? मरदों की तरह निकल कर अपने को अन्याय से बचायेंगे या कायरों की  तरह बैठे हुए तकदीर को कोसते रहेंगे? ऐसा अवसर फिर शायद कभी न आयें। अगर इस वक्त चूके, तो फिर हमेशा हाथ मलते रहिएगा। हम न्याय और सत्य के लिए लड़ रहे हैं; इसलिए न्याय और सत्य ही के हथियारों से हमें लड़ना है। हमें ऐसे वीरों की जरूरत है, जो हिंसा और क्रोध को दिल से निकाल डालें और ईश्वर पर अटल विश्वास रख कर धर्म के लिए सब कुछ झेल सके ! बोलिए आप क्या मदद कर सकते हैं?
    कोई आगे नहीं बढ़ता। सन्नाटा छाया रहता है।

----------


## Rajeev

4
    एकाएक शोर मचा—पुलिस ! पुलिस आ गयी !!
    पुलिस का दारोगा कांसटेबिलों के एक दल के साथ आ कर सामने खड़ा हो गया। लोगों ने सहमी हुई ऑंखों और धड़कते हुऐ दिलों से उनकी ओर देखा और छिपने के लिए बिल खोजने लगे।
    दारोगाजी ने हुक्म दिया—मार कर भगा दो इन बदमाशों को ?
    कांसटेबलों ने अपने डंडे सँभाले; मगर इसके पहले कि वे किसी पर हाथ चलायें, सभी लोग हुर्र हो गये ! कोई इधर से भागा, कोई उधर से। भगदड़ मच गयी। दस मिनट में वहाँ गॉँव का एक आदमी भी न रहा। हॉँ, नायक अपने स्थान पर अब भी खड़ा था और जत्था उसके पीछे बैठा हुआ था; केवल कोदई चौधरी नायक के समीप बैठे हुए थिर ऑंखों से भूमि की ओर ताक रहे थे। 
    दारोगा ने कोदई की ओर कठोर ऑंखों से देखकर कहा—क्यों रे कोदइया, तूने इन बदमाशों को क्यों ठहराया यहॉँ?
    कोदई ने लाल-लाल ऑंखों से दारोगा की ओर देखा और जहर की तरह गुस्से को पी गये। आज अगर उनके सिर गृहस्थी का बखेड़ा न होता, लेना-देना न होता तो वह भी इसका मुँहतोड़ जवाब देते। जिस गृहस्थी पर उन्होंने अपने जीवन के पचास साल होम कर दिये थे; वह इस समय एक विषैले सर्प की भॉँति उनकी आत्मा में लिपटी हुई थी।
    कोदई ने अभी कोई जवाब न दिया था कि नोहरी पीछे से आकर बोली—क्या लाल पगड़ी बॉँधकर तुम्हारी जीभ ऐंठ गयी है? कोदई क्या तुम्हारे गुलाम हैं कि कोदइया-कोदइया कर रहै हो? हमारा ही पैसा खाते हो और हमीं को ऑंखें दिखाते हो? तुम्हें लाज नहीं आती ?
नोहरी इस वक्त दोपहरी की धुप की तरह कॉँप रही थी। दारोगा एक क्षण के लिए सन्नाटे में आ गया। फिर कुछ सोचकर औरत के मुँह लगना अपनी शान के खिलाफ समझकर कोदई से बोला—यह कौन शैतान का खाला है, कोदई ! खुदा का खौफ न होता तो इसकी जबान तालू से खींच लेता।
बुढ़िया लाठी टेककर दारोगा की ओर घूमती हुई बोली—क्यों खुदा की दुहाई देकर खुदा को बदनाम करते हो। तुम्हारे खुदा तो तुम्हारे अफसर हैं, जिनकी तुम जूतियॉँ चाटते हो। तुम्हें तो चाहिए था कि डूब मरते चिल्लू भर पानी में ! जानते हो, यह लोग जो यहॉँ आये हैं, कौन हैं? यह वह लोग है, जो हम गरीबों के लिए अपनी जान तक होमने को तैयार हैं। तुम उन्हें बदमाश कहते हो ! तुम जो घूस के रुपये खाते हो, जुआ खेलाते हो, चोरियॉँ करवाते हो, डाके डलवाते हो; भले आदमियों को फँसा कर मुट्ठियॉँ गरम करते हो और अपने  देवताओं की जूतियों पर नाक रगड़ते हो, तुम इन्हें बदमाश कहते हो !
नोहरी की तीक्ष्ण बातें सुनकर बहुत-से लोग जो इधर-उधर दबक गये थे, फिर जमा हो गये। दारोगा ने देखा, भीड़ बढ़ती जाती है, तो अपना हंटर लेकर उन पर पिल पड़े। लोग फिर तितर-बितर हो गये। एक हंटर नोहरी पर भी पड़ा उसे ऐसा मालूम हुआ कि कोई चिनगारी सारी पीठ पर दौड़ गयी। उसकी ऑंखों तले अँधेरा छा गया, पर अपनी बची हुई शक्ति को एकत्र करके ऊँचे स्वर से बोली—लड़को क्यों भागते हो? क्या नेवता खाने आये थे। या कोई नाच-तमाशा हो रहा था? तुम्हारे इसी लेंड़ीपन ने इन सबों को शेर बना रखा है। कब तक यह मार-धाड़, गाली-गुप्ता सहते रहोगे।
एक सिपाही ने बुढ़िया की गरदन पकड़कर जोर से धक्का दिया।बुढ़िया दो-तीन कदम पर औंधे मुँह गिरा चाहती थी कि कोदई ने लपककर उसे सँभाल लिया और बोला—क्या एक दुखिया पर गुस्सा दिखाते हो यारो? क्या गुलामी ने तुम्हें नामर्द भी बना दिया है? औरतों पर , बूढ़ों पर, निहत्थों पर, वार करते हो,वह मरदों का काम नहीं है।
नोहरी ने जमीन पर पड़े-पड़े कहा—मर्द होते तो गुलाम ही क्यों होते ! भगवान ! आदमी इतना निर्दयी भी हो सकता है? भला अँगरेज इस तरह बेदरदी करे तो एक बात है। उसका राज है। तुम तो उसके चाकर हो, तुम्हें राज तो न मिलेगा, मगर रॉँड मॉँड में ही खुश ! इन्हें कोई तलब देता जाय, दूसरों की गरदन भी काटने में इन्हें संकोच नहीं !
अब दारोगा ने नायक को डॉँटना शुरु किया—तुम किसके हुक्म से इस गॉँव में आये?
    नायक ने शांत भाव से कहा—खुदा के हुक्म से । 
    दारोगा—तुम रिआया के अमन में खलल डालते हो?
    नायक—अगर तुम्हें उनकी हालत बताना उनके अमन में खलल डालना है ता बेशक हम उसके अमन में खलल डाल रहे है। 
    भागनेवालों के कदम एक बार फिर रुक गये। कोदई ने उनकी ओर निराश ऑंखों से देख कर कॉँपते हुए स्वर में कहा—भाइयो इस बखत कई गॉँवों के आदमी यहॉँ जमा हैं? दारोगा ने हमारी जैसी बेआबरुई की है, क्या उसे सह कर तुम आराम की नींद सो सकते हो? इसकी फरियाद कौन सुनेगा? हाकिम लोग क्या हमारी फरियाद सुनेंगे।  कभी नहीं। आज अगर हम लोग मार डाले जायँ, तो भी कुछ न होगा। यह है हमारी इज्जत और आबरु? थुड़ी है इस जिंदगी पर!
    समूह स्थिर भाव से खड़ा हो गया, जैसे बहता हुआ पानी मेंड़ से रुक जाय। भय का धुआं जो लोगों के हृदय पर छा गया था, एकाएक हट गया। उनके चेहरे कठोर हो गये। दारोगा ने उनके तीवर देखे, तो तुरन्त घोड़े पर सवार हो गया और कोदई को गिरफ्तार करने का हुक्म दिया। दो सिपाहियों ने बढ़ कर कोदई की बॉँह पकड़ ली। कोदई ने कहा—घबड़ाते क्यों हो, मैं कहीं भागूँगा नहीं। चलो, कहॉँ चलने हो?
    ज्योंही कोदई दोनों सिपाहियों के साथ चला, उसके दोनों जवान बेटे कई आदमियों के साथ सिपाहियों की ओर लपके कि कोदई को उनके हाथों से छीन लें। सभी आदमी विकट आवेश में आकर पुलिसवालों के चारों ओर जमा हो गये। 
    दारोगा ने कहा—तुम लोग हट जाओ वरना मैं फायर कर दूँगा। समूह ने इस धमकी का जवाब ‘भारत माता की जाय !’ से दिया और एका-एक दो-दो कदम और आगे खिसक आये। 
    दारोगा ने देखा, अब जान बचती नहीं नजर आती है। नम्रता से बोला—नायक साहब, यह लोग फसाद पर अमादा हैं। इसका नतीजा अच्छा न होगा !
नायक ने कहा—नहीं, जब तक हममें एक आदमी भी यहॉँ रहेगा, आपके ऊपर कोई हाथ न उठा सकेगा। आपसे हमारी कोई दुश्मनी नहीं है। हम और आप दोनों एक ही पैरों के तले दबे हुए हैं। यह हमारी बद-नसीबी है कि हम आप दो विरोधी दलों में खड़े हैं।
यह कहते हुए नायक ने गॉँववालों को समझाया—भाइयो, मैं आपसे कह चुका हूँ यह न्याय और धर्म की लड़ाई है और हमें न्याय और धर्म के हथियार से ही लड़ना है। हमें अपने भाइयों से नहीं लड़ना है। हमें तो किसी से भी लड़ना नहीं है। दारोगा की जगह कोई अंगरेज होता, तो भी हम उसकी इतनी ही रक्षा करते। दारोगा ने कोदई चौधरी को गिरफ्तार किया है। मैं इसे चौधरी का सौभाग्य समझता हूँ। धन्य हैं वे लोग जो आजादी की लड़ाई में सजा पायें। यह बिगड़ने या घबड़ाने की बात नहीं है। आप लोग हट जायँ और पुलिस को जाने दें। 
     दारोगा और सिपाही कोदई को लेकर चले। लोगों ने जयध्वनि की—‘भारतमाता की जय।’    
     कोदई ने जवाब दिया—राम-राम भाइयो, राम-राम। डटे रहना मैदान में। घबड़ाने की कोई बात नहीं है। भगवान सबका मालिक है।
     दोनों लड़के ऑंखों में ऑंसू भरे आये और कातर स्वर में बोले—हमें क्या कहे जाते हो दादा !
     कोदई ने उन्हें बढ़ावा देते हुए कहा—भगवान् का भरोसा मत छोड़ना और वह करना जो मरदों को करना चाहिए। भय सारी बुराइयों की जड़ है। इसे मन से निकाल डालो, फिर तुम्हारा कोई कुछ नहीं कर सकता। सत्य की कभी हार नहीं होती। 
     आज पुलिस सिपाहियों के बीच में कोदई को निर्भयता का जैसा अनुभव हो रहा था, वैसा पहले कभी न हुआ था। जेल और फॉँसी उसके लिए आज भय की वस्तु नहीं, गौरव की वस्तु हो गयी थी! सत्य का प्रत्यक्ष रुप आज उसने पहली बार देखा मानों वह कवच की भॉँति उसकी रक्षा कर रहा हो।

----------


## Rajeev

5
     गॉँववालों के लिए कोदई का पकड़ लिया जाना लज्जाजनक मालूम हो रहा था। उनको ऑंखों के सामने उनके चौधरी इस तरह पकड़ लिये गये और वे कुछ न कर सके। अब वे मुँह कैसे दिखायें! हर एक मुख पर गहरी वेदना झलक रही थी जैसे गॉँव लुट गया !
     सहसा नोहरी ने चिल्ला कर कहा—अब सब जने खड़े क्या पछता रहै हो? देख ली अपनी दुर्दशा, या अभी कुछ बाकी है ! आज तुमने देख लिया न कि हमारे ऊपर कानून से नहीं लाठी से राज हो रहा है ! आज हम इतने बेशरम हैं कि इतनी दुर्दशा होने पर भी कुछ नहीं बोलते ! हम इतने स्वार्थी, इतने कायर न होते, तो उनकी मजाल थी कि हमें कोड़ों से पीटते। जब तक तुम गुलाम बने रहोगे, उनकी सेवा-टहल करते रहोगे, तुम्हें भूसा-कर मिलता रहेगा, लेकिन जिस दिन तुमने कंधा टेढ़ा किया, उसी दिन मार पड़ने लगेगी। कब तक इस तरह मार खाते रहोगे? कब तक मुर्दो की तरह पड़े गिद्धों से अपने आपको नोचवाते रहोगें? अब दिखा दो कि तुम भी जीते-जागते हो और तुम्हें भी अपनी इज्जत-आबरु का कुछ खयाल है। जब इज्जत ही न रही तो क्या करोगे खेती-बारी करके, धर्म कमा कर? जी कर ही क्या करोगे? क्या इसीलिए जी रहे हो कि तुम्हारे बाल-बच्चे इसी तरह लातें खाते जायँ, इसी तरह कुचले जायँ? छोड़ो यह कायरता ! आखिर एक दिन खाट पर पड़े-पड़े मर जाओगे। क्यों नहीं इस धरम की लड़ाई में आकर वीरों की तरह मरते। मैं तो बूढ़ी औरत हूँ, लेकिन और कुछ न कर सकूँगी, तो जहॉँ यह लोग सोयेंगे वहॉँ झाडू तो लगा दूँगी, इन्हें पंखा तो झलूँगी। 
     कोदई का बड़ा लड़का मैकू बोला—हमारे जीते-जी तुम जाओगी काकी, हमारे जीवन को धिक्कार है ! अभी तो हम तुम्हारे बालक जीते ही हैं। मैं चलता हूँ उधर ! खेती-बारी गंगा देखेगा। 
     गंगा उसका छोटा भाई था। बोला—भैया तुम यह अन्याय करते हो। मेरे रहते तुम नहीं जा सकते। तुम रहोगे, तो गिरस्ती सँभालोगे। मुझसे तो कुछ न होगा। मुझे जाने दो। 
     मैकू—इसे काकी पर छोड़ दो। इस तरह हमारी-तुम्हारी लड़ाई होगी। जिसे काकी का हुक्म हो वह जाय। 
     नोहरी ने गर्व से मुस्करा कर कहा—जो मुझे घूस देगा, उसी को जिताऊँगी। 
     मैकू—क्या तुम्हारी कचहरी में भी वही घूस चलेगा काकी? हमने तो समझा था, यहॉँ ईमान का फैसला होगा !
     नोहरी—चलो रहने दो। मरती दाई राज मिला है तो कुछ तो कमा लूँ। 
     गंगा हँसता हुआ बोला—मैं तुम्हें घूस दँगा काकी। अबकी बाजार जाऊँगा,तो तुम्हारे लिए पूर्वी तमाखू का पत्ता लाऊँगा। 
     नोहरी—तो बस तेरी ही जीत है, तू ही जाना। 
     मैकू—काकी, तुम न्याय नहीं कर रही हो। 
     नोहरी—अदालत का फैसला कभी दोनों फरीक ने पसन्द किया है कि तुम्हीं करोगे? 
गंगा ने नोहरी के चरण दुए, फिर भाई से गले मिला और बोला—कल दादा को कहला भेजना कि मै जाता हूँ। 
    एक आदमी ने कहा—मेरा भी नाम लिख लो भाई—सेवाराम।
सबने जय-घोष किया। सेवाराम आकर नायक के पास खड़ा हो गया। 
दूसरी आवाज आयी—मेरा नाम लिख लो—भजनसिंह। 
सबने जय-घोष किया। भजनसिंह जाकर नायक के पास खड़ा हो गया।
    भजन सिंह दस-पांच गॉँवो मे पहलवानी के लिए मशहुर था। यह अपनी चौड़ी छाती ताने, सिर उठाये नायक के पास खड़ा हो हुआ, तो जैसे मंडप के नीचे एक नये जीवन का उदय हो गया।
    तुरंत ही तीसरी आवाज आयी—मेरा नाम लिखो-घूरे। 
    यह गॉँव का चौकीदार थ। लोगों ने सिर उठा-उठा कर उसे देख। सहसा किसी को विश्वास न आता था कि घूरे अपना नाम लिखायेगा।
    भजनसिंह ने हँसते हुए पूंछा—तम्हें क्या हुआ है घूरे?
    घूरे ने कहा—मुझे वही हुआ है, जो तुम्हें हुआ है। बीस साल तक गुलामी करते-करते थक गया।
    फिर आवाज आयी—मेरा नाम लिखो—काले खॉँ।
    वह जमींदार का सहना था, बड़ा ही जाबिर और दबंग। फिर लोंगो आश्चर्य हुआ।
    मैकू बोला—मालूम होता है, हमको लूट-लूटकर घर भर लिया है, क्यों।
    काले खॉँ गम्भीर स्वर में बोला—क्या जो आदमी भटकता रहै, उसे कभी सीधे रास्ते पर न आने दोगे भाई। अब तक जिसका नमक खाता था, उसका हुक्म बजाता था। तुमको लूट-लूट कर उसका घर भरता था। अब मालूम हुआ कि मैं बड़े भारी मुगालते में पड़ा हुआ था। तुम सब भाइयों को मैने बहुत सताया है। अब मुझे माफी दो।
    पॉँचो रँगरूट एक दूसरे से लिपटते थे, उछलते थे, चीखते थे, मानो उन्होंने सचमुच स्वराज्य पा लिया हो, और वास्तव में उन्हे स्वराज्य मिल गया था। स्वराज्य  चित्त की वृत्तिमात्र है। ज्योंही पराधीनता का आतंक दिल से निकल गया, आपको स्वराज्य मिल गया। भय ही पराधीनता है निर्भयता ही स्वराज्य है। व्यवस्था और संगठन तो गौण है।
    नायक ने उन सेवकों को सम्बोधित करके कहा--मित्रों! आप आज आजादी के सिपाहियों में आ मिले, इस पर मै आपको बधाई देता हूं। आपको मालूम है, हम किस तरह लड़ाई करने जा रहे है? आपके ऊपर तरह-तरह की सख्तियाँ की जायेंगी, मगर याद रखिए, जिस तरह आज आपने मोह और लोभ का त्याग कर दिया है, उसी तरह हिंसा और क्रोध का भी त्याग कर दीजिए। हम धर्म संग्राम में जा रहे हैं। हमें धर्म के रास्ते पर जमा रहना होगा। आप इसके लिए तैयार है!
पॉँचों ने एक स्वर में कहा—तैयार है!
नायक ने आशीर्वाद दिया—ईश्वर आपकी मदद करे।

----------


## Rajeev

६
    उस सुहावने-सुनहले प्रभात में जैसे उमंग घुली हुई थी। समीर के हलके-हलके झोकों में प्रकश की हल्की-हल्की किरणों में उमंग सनी हुई थी। लोग जैसे दीवाने हो गये थें। मानो आजादी की देवी उन्हे अपनी ओर बुला रही हो। वही खेत-खलिहान, बाग-बगीचे हैं, वही स्त्री-पुरुष हैं पर आज के प्रभात में जो आशीर्वाद है, जो वरदान है, जो विभूति है, वह और कभी न थी। वही खेत-खलिहान, बाग-बगीचे, स्त्री-पुरूष आज एक नयी विभूति में रंग गये हैं।
    सूर्य निकलने के पहले ही कई हजार आदमियों का जमाव हो गय था। जब सत्याग्रहियों का दल निकला तो लोगों की मस्तानी आवाजों से आकाश गूँज उठा। नये सैनिकों की विदाई, उनकी रमणियों का कातर धैर्य, माता-पिता का आर्द्र गर्व, सैनिको के परित्याग का दृश्य लोंगों को मस्त किये देता था।
    सहसा नोहरी लाठी टेकती हुई आ कर खड़ी हो गयी।
    मैकू ने कहा—काकी, हमें आशिर्वाद दो।
    नोहरी—मै तुम्हारे साथ चलती हूँ बेटा! कितना आशिर्वाद लोगे? 
    कई आदमियों ने एक स्वर से कहा—काकी, तुम चली जाओगी, तो यहॉँ कौन रहेगा?
    नोहरी ने शुभ-कामना से भरे हुए स्वर में कहा—भैया, जाने के तो अब दिन ही है, आज न जाऊँगी, दो-चार महीने बाद जाऊँगी। अभी आऊँगी, तो जीवन सफल हो जायेगा। दो-चार महीने में खाट पर पड़े-पड़े जाऊँगी, तो मन की आस मन में ही रह जायेगी। इतने बलक हैं, इनकी सेवा से मेरी मुकुत बन जायगी। भगवान करे, तुम लोगों के सुदिन आयें और मै अपनी जिंदगी में तुम्हारा सुख देख लूँ।
यह कहते हुए नोहरी ने सबको आशीर्वाद दिया और नायक के पास जाकर खड़ी हो गयी। 
    लोग खड़े देख रहे थे और जत्था गाता हुआ जाता था।
    एक दिन यह है कि हम-सा बेहया  कोई नहीं।
    नोहरी के पाँव जमीन पर न पड़ते थे; मानों विमान पर बैठी हुई स्वर्ग जा रही हो।

----------


## Rajeev

शान्ति

जब मै ससुराल आयी, तो बिलकुल फूहड थी। न पहनने-ओढ़ने को सलीका , न बातचीत करने का ढंग। सिर उठाकर किसी से बातचित न कर सकती थीं। ऑंखें अपने आप झपक जाती थीं। किसी के सामने जाते शर्म आती, स्त्रियों तक के सामने बिना घूँघट के झिझक होती थी। मैं कुछ हिन्दी पढ़ी हुई थी;  पर उपन्यास, नाटक आदि के पढ़ने में आन्नद न आता था। फुर्सत मिलने पर रामायण पढ़ती। उसमें मेरा मन बहुत लगता था। मै उसे मनुष्य-कृत नहीं समझती थी। मुझे पूरा-पूरा विश्वास था कि उसे किसी देवता ने स्वयं रचा होगा। मै मनुष्यों को इतना बुद्धिमान और सहृदय नहीं समझती थी। मै दिन भर घर का कोई न कोई काम करती रहती। और कोई काम न रहता तो चर्खे पर सूत कातती। अपनी बूढ़ी सास से थर-थर कॉँपती थी। एक दिन दाल में नमक अधिक हो गया। ससुर जी ने भोजन के समय सिर्फ इतना ही कहा—‘नमक जरा अंदाज से डाला करो।’ इतना सुनते ही हृदय कॉँपने लगा। मानो मुझे इससे अधिक कोई वेदना नहीं पहुचाई जा सकती थी।
    लेकिन मेरा यह फूहड़पन मेरे बाबूजी (पतिदेव) को पसन्द न आता था। वह वकील थे। उन्होंने शिक्षा की ऊँची से ऊँची डिगरियॉँ पायी थीं। वह मुझ पर प्रेम अवश्य करते थे; पर उस प्रेम में दया की मात्रा अधिक होती थी। स्त्रियों के रहन-सहन और शिक्षा के सम्बन्ध में उनके विचार बहुत ही उदार थे; वह मुझे उन विचारों से बहुत नीचे देखकर कदाचित् मन ही मन खिन्न होते थे; परन्तु उसमें मेरा कोई अपराध न देखकर हमारे रस्म-रिवाज पर झुझलाते थे। उन्हें मेरे साथ बैठकर बातचीत करने में जरा आनन्द न आता। सोने आते, तो कोई न कोई अँग्रेजी पुस्तक साथ लाते, और नींद न आने तक पढ़ा करते। जो कभी मै पूछ बैठती कि क्या पढ़ते हो, तो मेरी ओर करूण दृष्टि से देखकर उत्तर देते—तुम्हें क्या बतलाऊँ यह आसकर वाइल्ड की सर्वश्रेष्ठ रचना है। मै अपनी अयोग्यता पर बहुत लज्जित थी। अपने को धिक्कारती, मै ऐसे विद्वान पुरूष के योग्य नहीं हूँ। मुझे किसी उजड्ड के घर पड़ना था। बाबूजी मुझे निरादर की दृष्टि से नहीं देखते थे, यही मेरे लिए सौभग्य की बात थी।
    एक दिन संध्या समय मैं रामायण पढ़ रही थी। भरत जी रामचंद्र जी की खोज में निकाले थे। उनका करूण विलाप पढ़कर मेरा हृदय गदगद् हो रहा था। नेत्रों से अश्रुधारा बह रही थी। हृदय उमड़ आता था। सहसा बाबू  जी कमरे में आयें। मैने पुस्तक तुरंत बन्द कर दीं। उनके सामने मै अपने फूहड़पन को भरसक प्रकट न होने देती थी। लेकिन उन्होंने पुस्तक देख ली; और पूछा—रामायण है न?
    मैने अपराधियों की भांति सिर झुका कर कहा—हॉँ, जरा देख रही थी।
    बाबू जी—इसमें शक नहीं कि पुस्तक बहुत ही अच्छी, भावों से भरी हुई है; लेकिन जैसा अंग्रेज या फ्रांसीसी लेखक लिखतें हैं। तुम्हारी समझ में तो न आवेगा, लेकिन कहने में क्या हरज है, योरोप में अजकल ‘स्वाभाविकता’ ( Realism) का जमाना है। वे लोग मनोभावों के उत्थान और पतन का ऐसा वास्तविक वर्णन करते है कि पढ़कर आश्चर्य होता है। हमारे यहॉँ कवियो को पग-पग पर धर्म तथा नीति का ध्यान रखना पड़ता है, इसलिए कभी-कभी उनके भावों में अस्वभाविकता आ जाती है, और यही त्रुटी तुलसीदास में भी है।
    मेरी समझ में उस समय कुछ भी न आया। बोली –मेरे लिए तो यही बहुत है, अँग्रेजी पुस्तकें कैसे समझूँ। 
    बाबू जी—कोई कठिन बात नहीं। एक घंटे भी रोज पढ़ो, तो थोड़े ही समय में काफी योग्यता प्रप्त कर सकती हो; पर तुमने तो मानो मेरी बातें न मानने की सौगंध ही खा ली है। कितना समझाया कि मुझसे शर्म करने की आवश्यकता नहीं, पर तुम्हारे ऊपर असर न पड़ा। कितना कहता हूं कि जरा सफाई से रहा करो, परमात्मा सुन्दरता देता है तो चाहता है कि उसका श्रृंगार भी होता रहे; लेकिन जान पड़ता है, तुम्हारी दृष्टि में उसका कुछ भी मूल्य नहीं ! या शायद तुम समझती हो कि मेरे जैसे कुरूप मनुष्य के लिए तुम चाहे जैसा भी रहो, आवश्यकता से अधिक अच्छी हो। यह अत्याचार मेरे ऊपर है। तुम मुझे ठोंक-पीट कर वैराग्य सिखाना चाहती हो। जब मैं दिन-रात मेहनत करके कमाता हूँ तो स्व-भावत:- मेरी यह इच्छा होती है कि उस द्रव्य का सबसे  उत्तम व्यय हो। परन्तु तुम्हारा फूहड़पन और पुराने विचार मेरे सारे परिश्रम पर पानी फेर देते है। स्त्रियाँ केवल भोजन बनाने, बच्चे पालने, पति सेवा करने और एकादशी व्रत रखने के लिए नहीं है, उनके जीवन का लक्ष्य इससे बहुत ऊँचा है। वे मनुष्यों के समस्त सामाजिक और मानसिक विषयों में समान रूप से भाग लेने की अधिकारिणी हैं। उन्हे भी मनुष्यों की भांति स्वतंत्र रहने का अधिकार  प्राप्त है। मुझे तुम्हारी यह बंदी-दशा देखकर बड़ा कष्ट होता है। स्त्री पुरष की अर्द्धागिनी मानी गई है; लेकिन तुम मेरी मानसिक और सामाजिक, किसी आवश्यकता को पूरा नहीं कर सकतीं। मेरा और तुम्हारा धर्म अलग, आचार-विचार अलग, आमोद-प्रमोद के विषय अलग। जीवन के किसी कार्य में मुझे तुमसे किसी प्रकार की सहायता नहीं मिल सकती। तुम स्वयं विचार सकती हो कि ऐसी दशा में मेरी जिंदगी कैसी बुरी तरह कट रही है।
    बाबू जी का कहना बिलकुल यथार्थ था। मैं उनके गले में एक जंजीर की भांति पड़ी हुई थी। उस दिन से मैने उन्हीं के कहें अनुसार चलने की दृढृ प्रतिज्ञा करली, अपने देवता को किस भॉँति अप्रसन्न करती?

----------


## Rajeev

२
    यह तो कैसे कहूँ कि मुझे पहनने-ओढ़ने से प्रेम न था, और उतना ही था, जितना दूसरी स्त्रियों को होता है। जब बालक और वृद्ध तक श्रृंगार पसंद करते है, तों मैं युवती ठहरी। मन भीतर ही भीतर मचल कर रह जाता था। मेरे मायके में मोटा खाने और मोटा पहनने की चाल थी। मेरी मॉँ और दादी हाथों से सूत कातती थीं; और जुलाहे से उसी सूत के कपड़े बुनवा लिए जाते थे। बाहर से बहुत कम कपड़े आते थे। में जरा महीन कपड़ा पहनना चाहतीं या श्रृगार की रूची दिखाती तो अम्मॉँ फौरन टोकतीं और समझाती कि बहुत बनाव-सवॉँर भले घर की लड़कियों को शोभा नहीं देता। ऐसी आदत अच्छी नहीं। यदि कभी वह मुझे दर्पण के सामने देख लेती, तो झिड़कने लगती; परन्तु अब बाबूजी की जिद से मेरी यह झिझक जाती रही। सास और ननदें मेरे बनाव-श्रृंगार पर नाक-भौं सिकोड़ती; पर मुझे अब उनकी परवाह न थी। बाबूजी की प्रेम-परिपूर्ण दृष्टि के  लिए मै झिड़कियां भी सह सकती थी। अब उनके और मेरे विचारों में समानता आती जाती थी। वह अधिक प्रसन्नचित्त जान पड़ते थे। वह मेरे लिए फैसनेबुल साड़ियॉँ, सुंदर जाकटें, चमकते हुए जूते और कामदार स्लीपरें लाया करते; पर मैं इन वस्तुओं को धारण कर किसी के सामने न निकलती, ये वस्त्र केवल बाबू जी के ही सामने पहनने के लिए रखे थे। मुझे इस प्रकार बनी-ठनी देख कर उन्हे बड़ी प्रसन्नता होती थी। स्त्री अपने पति की प्रसन्नता के लिए क्या नहीं कर सकती। अब घर के काम-काज से मेरा अधिक समय बनाव-श्रृंगार तथा पुस्तकावलोकन में ही बीतने लगा। पुस्तकों से मुझे प्रेम हाने लगा था।
    यद्यपि अभी तक मै अपने सास-ससुर का लिहाज करती थी, उनके सामने बूट और गाउन पहन कर निकलने का मुझे साहस न होता था, पर मुझे उनकी शिक्षा-पूर्ण बाते न भांति थी। मैं सोचती, जब मेरा पति सैकड़ों रूपये महीने कमाता है तो घर में चेरी बनकर क्यों रहूँ? यों अपनी इच्छा से चाहे जितना काम करूँ, पर वे लोग मुझे आज्ञा देने वाले कौन होते हैं? मुझमें आत्मभिमान की मात्रा बढ़ने लगी। यदि अम्मॉँ मुझे कोई काम करने को कहतीं, तो तैं अदबदा कर टाल जाती। एक दिन उन्होनें कहा—सबेरे के जलपान के लिए कुछ दालमोट बना लो। मैं बात अनसुनी कर गयी। अम्मॉँ ने कुछ देर तक मेरी राह देखी; पर जब मै अपने कमरे से न निकली तों उन्हे गुस्सा हो आया। वह बड़ी ही चिड़चिड़ी प्रकृति की थी।  तनिक-सी बात पर तुनक जाती थीं। उन्हे अपनी प्रतिष्ठा का इतना अभिमान था कि मुझे बिलकुल लौंडी समझती थीं। हॉँ, अपनी पुत्रियों से सदैव नम्रता से पेश आतीं; बल्कि मैं तो यह कहूँगी कि उन्हें सिर चढ़ा रखा था। वह क्रोध में भरी हुई मेरे कमरे के द्वार पर आकर बोलीं—तुमसे मैंने दाल—मोट बनाने को कहा था, बनाया?
    मै कुछ रूष्ट होकर बोली—अभी फुर्सत नहीं मिली।
    अम्मॉँ—तो तुम्हारी जान में दिन-भर पड़े रहना ही बड़ा काम है! यह आजकल तुम्हें हो क्या गया है? किस घमंड में हो? क्या यह सोचती हो कि मेरा पति कमाता है, तो मै काम क्यों करूँ? इस घमंड में न भूलना! तुम्हारा पति लाख कमाये; लेकिन घर में राज मेरा ही रहेगा। आज वह चार पैसे कमाने लगा है, तो तुम्हें मालकिन बनने की हवस हो रही है; लेकिन उसे पालने-पोसने तुम नहीं आयी थी, मैंने ही उसे पढ़ा-लिखा कर इस योग्य बनाया है। वाह! कल को छोकरी और अभी से यह गुमान।
    मैं रोने लगी। मुँह से एक बात न निकली। बाबू जी उस समय ऊपर कमरे में बैठे कुछ पढ़ रहे थे। ये बातें उन्होंने सुनीं। उन्हें कष्ट हुआ। रात को जब वह घर आये तो  बोले—देखा तुमने आज अम्मॉँ का क्रोध? यही अत्याचार है, जिससे स्त्रियों को अपनी जिंदगी पहाड़ मालूम होते लगत है। इन बातों से हृदय में कितनी वेदना होती है, इसका जानना असम्भव है। जीवन भार हो जाता है, हृदय जर्जर हो जाता है और मनुष्य की आत्मोन्नति उसी प्रकार रूक जाती है जैसे जल, प्रकाश और वायु के बिना पौधे सूख जाते है। हमारे घरों में यह बड़ा अंधेर है। अब मैं उनका पुत्र ही ठहरा। उनके सामने मुँह नहीं खोल सकूँगा। मेरे ऊपर उनका बहुत बड़ा अधिकार है। अतएव उनके विरुद्ध एक शब्द भी कहना मेरे लिये लज्जा की बात होगी, और यही बंधन तुम्हारे लिए भी है। यदि तुमने उनकी बातें चुपचाप  न सुन ली होतीं, तो मुझे बहुत ही दु:ख होता। कदाचित् मैं विष खा लेता। ऐसी दशा में दो ही बातें सम्भव है, या तो सदैव उनकी घुड़कियों-झिड़कियों को सहे जाओ, या अपने लिए कोई दूसरा रास्ता ढूढ़ो। अब इस बात की आशा करना कि अम्मॉँ के सवभाव में कोई परिवर्तन होगा, बिलकुल भ्रम है। बोलो, तुम्हें क्या  स्वीकार है।
    मैंने डरते डरते कहा—आपकी जो आज्ञा हो, वह करें। अब कभी न पढूँ-लिखूँगी, और जो  कुछ वह कहेंगी वही करूँगी। यदि वह इसी में प्रसन्न हैं तो यही सही। मुझे पढ़-लिख कर क्या करना है?
    बाबूजी –पर यह मैं नहीं चाहती। अम्मॉँ ने आज आरम्भ किया है। अब रोज बढ़ती ही जायँगी। मैं तुम्हें जितनी ही सभ्य तथा विचार-शील बनाने की चेष्टा करूँगा, उतना ही उन्हें बुरा लगेगा, और उनका गुस्सा तुम्हीं पर उतरेगा। उन्हें पता नहीं जिस अबहवा में उन्होंने अपनी जिनदगी बितायी है, वह अब नहीं रही। विचार-स्वातंत्र्य और समयानुकूलता उनकी  दृष्टि में अधर्म से कम नहीं। मैंने यह उपाय सोचा है कि किसी दूसरे शहर में चल कर अपना अड्डा जमाऊँ। मेरी वकालत भी यहॉँ  नहीं चलती; इसलिए किसी बहाने की भी आवश्यकता न पड़ेगी।
    मैं इस तजबीज के विरुद्ध कुछ न बोली। यद्यपि मुझे अकेले रहने से भय लगता था, तथापि वहॉँ स्वतन्त्र रहने की आशा ने मन को प्रफुल्लित कर दिया।

----------


## Rajeev

3
    उसी दिन से अम्मॉँ ने मुझसे बोलना छोड़ दिया। महरियों, पड़ोसिनों और ननदों के आगे मेरा परिहास किया करतीं। यह मुझे बहुत बुरा मालुम होता था। इसके पहले यदि वह कुछ भली-बुरी बातें कह लेतीं, तो मुझे स्वीकार था। मेरे हृदय से उनकी मान-मर्यादा घटने लगी। किसी मनुष्य पर इस प्रकार कटाक्ष करना उसके हृदय से अपने आदर को मिटने के समान है। मेरे ऊपर सबसे गुरुतर दोषारोपण यह था कि मैंने बाबू जी पर कोई मोहन मंत्र फुर्क दिया है, वह मेरे इशारों पर चलते है; पर याथार्थ में बात उल्टी ही थी।
भाद्र मास था। जन्मष्टामी का त्यौहार आया था। घर में सब लोगों ने व्रत रखा। मैंने भी सदैव की भांति व्रत रखा। ठाकुर जी का जन्म रात को बारह बजे होने वाला था , हम सब बैठी गांती बजाती थी। बाबू जी इन असभ्य व्यवहारों के बिलकुल विरुद्ध थे। वह होली के दिन रंग भी खेलते, गाने बजाने की तो बात ही अलग । रात को एक बजे जब मैं उनके कमरे में गयी, तो मुझे समझाने लगे- इस प्रकार शरीर को कष्ट देने से क्या लाभ? कृष्ण महापुरूष अवश्य  थे, और उनकी पूजा करना हमारा कतर्व्य है: पर इस गाने-बजाने से क्या फायदा? इस ढोंग का नाम धर्म नहीं है। धर्म का सम्बन्ध सचाई ओर ईमान से है, दिखावे से नहीं ।
          बाबू जी स्वयं इसी मार्ग का अनुकरण करते थे। वह भगवदगीता की अत्यंत प्रशंसा करते पर उसका पाठ कभी न करते थे। उपनिषदों की प्रशंसा में उनके मुख से मानों पुष्प- बष्टि होने लगती थी; पर मैंने उन्हें कभी कोई उपनिषद् पढ़ते नहीं देखा। वह हिंदु धर्म के गूढ़ तत्व ज्ञान पर लट्टू थे, पर उसे समयानुकूल नहीं समझते थे। विशेषकर वेदांत को तो भारत की अबनति का मूल कारण समझाते थे। वह कहा करते कि इसी वेदांत ने हमको चोपट कर दिया;  हम दुनिया के पदार्थो को तुच्छ समझने लगे,  जिसका फल अब तक भुगत रहे हैं। अब उन्नति का समय है। चुपचाप बैठे रहने से निर्वाह नहीं। संतोष ने ही भारत को गारत कर दिया ।
           उस समय उनको उत्तर देने की शक्ति देने की शक्ति मुझमें कहॉ थी ? हॉ, अब जान पड़ता है यह योरोपियन सभ्यता के चक्कर में पड़े हुए थे। अब वह स्वयं ऐसी बाते नहीं करते, वह जोश अब टंडा हो चला है।

----------


## Rajeev

4
इसके कुछ दिन बाद हम इलाहाबाद  चेले आये। बाबू जी ने पहले ही एक दो- मंजिला मकान ले रखा था –सब तरह से सजा-सजाया। हमो यहाँ पॉच नौकर थे— दो स्त्रियाँ, दो पुरुष और एक महाराज। अब मैं घर के कुल काम-काज से छुटी पा गयी । कभी जी घबराता को कोई उपन्यास लेकर पढ़ने लगती ।
यहॉं फूल और पीतल के बर्तन बहुत कम थे। चीनी की रकाबियॉं और प्याले आलमारियों में सजे रखे थे । भोजन मेज पर आता था। बाबू जी  बड़े चाब से भोजन करते। मुझे पहले कुछ शरम आती थी; लेकिन धीरे-धीरे मैं भी मेज ही पर भोजन करने लगी। हमारे पास एक सुन्दर टमटम भी थी। अब हम पैदल बिलकुल न चलते। बाबू जी कहते – यही फैशन है !
          बाबू जी की आमदनी अभी बहुत कम थी।  भली-भांति खर्च भी न चलता था। कभी-कभी मैं उन्हें चिंताकुल देखती तो समझाती कि जब आया इतनी कम है तो व्यय इतना क्यों बढ़ा रखा है? कोई छोटो–सा मकान ले लो। दो नौकरों से भी काम चल सकता है। लेकिनं बाबू जी मेरी बातों पर हॅस देते और कहते–मैं अपनी दरिद्रता का ढिढोरा अपने-आप क्यों पीटूँ? दरिद्रता प्रकट करना दरिद्र होने से अधिक दु:खदायी होता है। भूल जाओं कि हम लोग निर्धन है, फिर लक्ष्मी हमारे पास आप दौड़ी आयेगी । खर्च बढ़ना, आवश्यकताओं का अधिक होना ही द्रव्योपार्जन की पहली सीढ़ी हैं इससे हमारी गुप्त शक्ति विकसित हो जाती हैं। और हम उन कष्टों को झेलते हुए आगे पंग धरने के योग्य होते हैं। संतोष दरद्रिता का दूसरा नाम है।
          अस्तु, हम लोगों का खर्च दिन –दिन बढ़ता ही जाता था। हम लोग सप्ताह में तीन बार थियेटर जरूर देखने जाते। सप्ताह में एक बार मित्रों को भोजन अवश्य ही दिया जाता। अब मुझे सूझने लगा कि जीवन का लक्ष्य सुख –भोग ही है। ईश्वर को हमारी उपासाना की इच्छा नहीं । उसने हमको उत्तम- उत्तम बस्तुऍ भोगने के लिए ही दी हैं उसको भोगना ही उसकी सर्वोतम आराधना है। एक इसाई लेडी मुझे पढ़ाने तथा गाना सिखाने आने लंगी। घर में एक पियानो भी आ गया। इन्हीं आनन्दों में फँस कर मैं रामायण और भक्तमाल को भूल गयी । ये पुस्तकें मुझे अप्रिय लगने लगीं । देवताओं से विश्वास उठ गया ।
          धीरे-धीरे यहॉ के बड़े लोगों से स्नेह और सम्बन्ध बढ़ने लगा। यह एक बिलकुल नयी सोसाटी थीं इसके रहन-सहन, आहार-व्यवहार और आचार- विचार मेरे लिए सर्वथा अनोखे थे। मै इस सोसायटी में उसे जान पड़ती, जैसे मोरों मे कौआ । इन लेडियों की बातचीत कभी थियेटर और घुड़दौड़ के विषय में होती, कभी टेनिस, समाचार –पत्रों और अच्छे-अच्छे लेखकों के लेखों पर । उनके चातुर्य ,बुद्धि की तीव्रता फुर्ती और  चपलता  पर मुझे अचंभा होता । ऐसा मालूम होता कि वे ज्ञान और प्रकाश की पुतलियॉ हैं। वे बिना घूंघट  बाहर निकलतीं।  मैं उनके साहस पर चकित रह जाती । मुझे भी कभी-कभी अपने साथ ले जाने की चेष्टा करती, लेकिन मैं लज्जावश न जा सकती । मैं उन लेडियों को भी उदास या चिंतित न पाती। मिसस्टर दास बहुत बीमार थे। परन्तु मिसेज दास के माथे पर चिन्ता का चिन्ह तक न था। मिस्टर बागड़ी नैनीताल में पतेदिक का इलाज करा रहे थे, पर मिसेज बागड़ी नित्य टेनिस खेलने जाती थीं । इस अवस्था में मेरी क्या दशा होती मै ही जानती हूं।
           इन लेडियो की रीति नीति में एक आर्कषण- शाक्ति थी, जो मुझे खींचे लिए जाती थी। मै उन्हैं सदैव आमोद–प्रमोदक के लिए उत्सुक देखती और मेरा  भी जी चाहता कि उन्हीं की भांति मैं भी निस्संकोच हो जाती । उनका अंग्रजी वार्तालाप सुन मुझे मालूम होता कि ये देवियॉ हैं। मैं अपनी इन त्रुटियों की पूर्ति के लिए प्रयत्न किया करती थीं।
           इसी बीच में मुझे एक खेदजनक अनुभव होने लगा। यद्यपि बाबूजी पहले से मेरा अधिक आदर करते,मुझे सदैव ‘डियर-डार्लिग कहकर पूकारते थे, तथापि मुझे उनकी बातो में एक प्रकार की बनावट मालूम होती थीं। ऐसा प्रतीत होता, मानों ये बातें  उनके हृदय से नहीं, केवल मुख से निकलती है। उनके स्नेह ओर प्यार में हार्दिक भावों की जगह अलंकार ज्यादा होता था; किन्तु और भी अचम्भे की बात यह थी कि अब मुझे बाबू जी पर वह पहले की –सी श्राद्धा न रही। अब उनकी सिर की पीड़ा से मेरे हृदय में पीड़ा न होती थी। मुझमें आत्मगौरव का आविर्भाव होने लगा था।  अब मैं अपना बनाव-श्रृंगार इसलिए करती थी कि  संसार में सह भी मेरा कर्तव्य है; इसलिए नहीं कि मैं किसी एक पुरूष की व्रतधारिणी  हूँ। अब मुझे भी अपनी सुन्दरता पर गर्व होने लगा था । मैं अब किसी दूसरे के लिए नहीं, अपने लिए जीती थीं।  त्याग तथा सेवा का भाव मेरे हृदय से लुपत होने लग था।
मैं अब भी परदा करती थी; परन्तु हृदय अपनी सुन्दरता की सराहना सुनने के लिए व्याकुल रहता था। एक दिन मिस्टर दास तथा और भी अनेक सभ्य–गण बाबू जी के साथ बैठे थे। मेरे और उसके बीच में केवल एक परदे की आड़ थी। बाबू जी मेरी इस झिझक से बहुत ही लज्जित थे।  इसे वह अपनी सभ्यता में कला धब्बा समझते थे । कदाचित् यह दिखाना चाहते  कि मेरी स्त्री इसलिए परदे में नहीं है कि वह रूप तथा वस्त्राभूषणों में किसी से कम है बल्कि  इसलिए कि अभी उसे लज्जा आती है। वह मुझे किसी बहाने से बार-बार परदे के निकट बुलाते; जिसमें अनके उनके मित्र मेरी सुन्दरता और वस्त्राभूषण देख लें । अन्त में कुछ दिन बाद मेरी झिझक गायब हो गयी। इलाहाबाद आने के पूरे दो वर्ष बाद में बाबू जी के साथ बिना परदे के सैर करने लगी। सैर के बाद टेनिस की नोबत आयीं अन्त में मैंने क्लब में जाकर दम लिया । पहले यह टेनिस और क्लब मुझे तमाशा –सा मालूम होत था मानों वे लोग व्यायाम के लिए नहीं बल्कि फैशन के लिए टेनिस खेलने आते थे। वे कभी न भूलते  थे कि हम टेनिस खेल रहे है। उनके प्रत्येक काम में, झुकने में, दौड़ने में, उचकने में एक कृत्रिमता होती थी, जिससे यह प्रतीत होता था कि इस खेल का प्रयोजन कसरत नहीं केवल दिखावा है।
          क्लब में इससे विचित्र अवस्था थी। वह पूरा स्वांग था, भद्दा और बेजोड़ । लोग  अंग्ररेजी के चुने हुए शब्दों का प्रयोग करते थे, जिसमें कोई सार न होता था।स्त्रियों की वह फूहड़ निर्लज्जता और पुरूषों की वह भाव-शून्य स्त्री –पूजा मुझे भी न भाती थी। चारों ओर  अंग्ररेजी चाल-ढ़ाल की हास्यजनक नकल थीं। परन्तु क्रमश: मैं भी वह रंग पकड़ने और उन्हीं का अनुकरण करने लगी । अब मुझे अनुभव हुआ कि इस प्रदशर्न-लोलुपता में कितनी शक्ति है। मैं अब नित्य नये श्रृंगार करती, नित्य नया रूप भरती, केवल इस लिए कि क्लब में सबकी आँखों में चुभ जाऊँ ! अब मुझे बाबू जी के सेवा सत्कार से  अधिक अपने बनाब श्रृंगार की धुन रहती थी । यहॉ तक कि यह शौक एक नशा–सा बन गया।  इतना ही नहीं, लोगों से अपने सौदर्न्य की प्रशंसा सुन कर मुझे एक अभिमान –मिश्रित आंनद का अनुभव होने लगा। मेरी लज्जाशीलता की सीमांऍ विस्तृत हो गयी ।वह दृष्टिपात जो कभी  मेरे शरीर के प्रत्येक रोऍ को खड़ा कर देता और वह हास्यकटाक्ष, जो कभी  मुझे विष खा लेने को प्रस्तुत कर देता, उनसे अब मुझे एक उनमाद पूर्ण हर्ष होता था परन्तु जब कभी में अपनी अवस्था पर आंतरिक दृष्टि डालती तो मुझे बड़ी घबराहट होती थी। यह नाव किस घट लगेगी? कभी-कभी इरादा करती कि क्लब न जाऊँगी; परन्तु समय आते ही  फिर तैयार हो जाती  । मैं अपने वश में न थी । मेरी सत्कल्पनाऍ निर्बल हो गयी थीं।

----------


## Rajeev

5
दो वर्ष और बीत गये और अब बाबू जी के स्भाव में एक विचित्र परिवर्तन होने लगा । वह उदास  और चिंतित रहने लगे।  मुझसे बहुत कम बोलते। ऐसा जान पड़ता कि इन्हें कठिन चिंता ने घेर रखा है, या कोई
बीमारी हो गयी है। मुँह बिलकुल सुखा रहता था। तनिक –तनिक –सी बात पर नौकरों से झल्लाने लगते, और बाहर बहुत कम जाते ।
अभी एक ही मास पहले वह सौ काम छोड़कर क्लब अवश्य जाते थे, वहॉ गये बिना उन्हें कल न पड़ती थी; अब अधिकतर अपने कमरे में आराम –कुर्सी  पर लेटे हुए समाचार-पत्र और पुस्कतें देखा करते थे । मेरी समझ में न आता कि बात  क्या है।
          एक दिन उन्हें बड़े जोर का बुखार आया, दिन-भर बेहोश रहे, परनतु मुझे उनके पास बैठने में अनकुस –सा लगता था। मेरा जी एक उपन्यास में लगा हुआ था । उनके पास जाती थी और पल भर में फिर लौट आती। टेनिस का समय आया, तो दुविधा में पड़ गयी कि जाउँ या न जाऊँ । देर तक मन में यह संग्राम होता रहा अन्त को मैंने यह निर्णय किया कि मेरे यहॉ रहने से वह कुछ अच्छे तो हो नहीं जायँगे, इससे मेरा यहॉ बैठा रहना बिलकुल निर्रथक है। मैंने बढ़िया बस्त्र पहने, और रैकेट लेकर क्लब घर जा पहूँची । वहॉ मैंने मिसेज दास और मिसेज बागची से बाबू जी की दशा बतलायी, और सजल नेत्र चुपचाप बैठी रही । जब सब लोग कोर्ट में जाने लगे और मिस्टर दास ने मुझसे चलने को कहा तो मैं ठंडी आह भरकर कोर्ट में जा पहूँची और खेलने लगी।
           आज से तीन वर्ष बाबू जी को इसी प्रकार बुखार आ गया था। मैं रात भर उन्हें पंखा झेलती रही थी; हृदय व्याकुल था और यही चाहता था कि इनके बदले मुझे बुखार आ जाय, परन्तु वह उठ बैठें । पर अब हृदय तो स्नेह –शून्य हो गया था,  दिखावा अधिक था। अकेले रोने की मुझमें क्षमता न रह गयी थी । मैं सदैव की भाँति रात को नौ बजे लौटी। बाबू जी का जी कुछ अच्छा जान पड़ा । उन्होंने मुझे केवल दबी दृष्टि से देखा और करबट बदल ली; परन्तु मैं लेटी, तो मेरा हृदय मुझे अपनी स्वार्थपरता और प्रमोदासक्ति पर धिक्कारता ।
           मैं अब अंग्ररेजी उपन्यासों को समझने लगी । हमारी बातचीत अधिक उत्कृष्ट और आलोचनात्मक होती थी।
           हमारा सभ्यता का आदर्श अब बहुत ही उच्च हो गया । हमको अब अपनी मित्र मण्डली से बाहर दूसरों से मिलने–जुलने में संकोच होता था। हम अपने से छोटी श्रेणी के लोंगो से बोलने में अपना अपमान समझते थे। नौकरों को अपना नौकर समझते थे, और बस । हम उनके निजी मामलों से कुछ मतलब न था। हम उनसे अलग रह कर उनके ऊपर अपना जोर जमाये रखना चाहते  थे। हमारी इच्छा यह थी कि वह हम लोगों को साहब समझें । हिन्दुसतानी स्त्रियों को देखकर मुझे उनसे घृणा होती थी, उनमें शिष्टता न थी। खैर!
           बाबू जी का जी दूसरे दिन भी न सॅभला । मैं क्लब न गयी । परन्तु जब लगातार तीन दिन तक उन्हें बुखार आता गया और मिसेज दास ने बार-बार एक नर्स बुलाने का आदेश किया, तो मैं सहमत हो गयी । उस दिन से रोगी की सेवा-शुश्रूषा से छुट्टी पा कर बड़ा हर्ष हुआ।यद्यपि दो दिन मैं क्लब न गयी थी, परंतु मेरा जी वहीं लगा रहता था , बल्कि अपने भीरूतापूर्ण त्याग पर क्रोध भी आता था।

----------


## Rajeev

6
            एक दिन तीसरे पहर मैं कुर्सी पर लेटी हुई अंग्ररेजी पुस्तक पढ़ रही थी। अचानक मनमें यह विचार उठा  कि बाबू जी का बुखार असाध्य हो जाय तो ? पर इस विचार से लेश-मात्र भी दु:ख न हुआ । मैं इस शोकमय कल्पना का मन ही मन आनंद उठाने लगी । मिसेज दास, मिसेज नायडू मिसेज श्रीवास्तब, मिस खरे, मिसेज शरगर अवश्य ही मातमपूर्सी करने आवेगीं। उन्हें देखते ही मैं सजल नेत्र हो उठूँगी, और कहूँगी- बहनों !  मैं लूट गयी । हाय मै लुट गयी । अब मेरा जीवन अँधेरी रात के भयावह वन या श्मशान के दीपक के समान है, परंतु मेरी अवस्था पर दु:ख न प्रकट करो । मुझ पर जो पड़ेगी, उसे मै उस महान् आत्म के मोक्ष के विचार से सह लूँगी ।
मैंने इस प्रकार मन में एक शोकपूर्ण व्याख्यान की रचना कर डाल। यहॉँ तक कि अपने उस वस्त्र के विषय में भी निश्चय कर लिया, जो मृतक के साथ श्मशान जाते समय पहनूँगी।
इस घटना की शहर भर में चर्चा हो जायेगी । सारे कैन्टोमेंट  के लोग मुझे समवेदना के पत्र भेजेगें । तब में उनका उत्तर समाचार पत्रों में प्रकाशित करा दूँगी कि मैं प्रत्येक शोंक-पत्र का उत्तर देने में असमर्थ हूं । हृदय के टुकड़े-टुकड़े हो गऐ है, उसे रोने  के सिवा  और किसी काम के लिए समय नहीं है। मै इस महदर्दी के लिए उन लोगों की कृतज्ञ हूं , ओर उनसे विनय- पूर्वक निवेदन करती हूं कि वे मृतक की आत्मा की सदगति के निमित्त ईश्वर से प्रार्थना करें।
           मै इन्हीं विचारों मे डूब हुई थी कि नर्स ने आकर कहा – आपको साहब याद करते हैं। यह मेरे क्लब जाने का समय था।  मुझे उनका बुलाना अखर गया, लेकिन एक मास हो गया था। वह अत्यन्त दुर्बल हो रहे थे। उन्होंने मेरी और विनयपूर्ण दृष्टि से देखा। उसमे  ऑसू भरे हुए थे।  मुझे उन पर दया आयी। बैठ गयी,  और ढ़ाढस देते हुए बोली –क्या करूँ ? कोई दूसरा डाक्टर बुलाऊ?
बाबू जी आँखें नीची करके अत्यंत करूण भाव से बोले – यहॉ कभी नहीं अच्छा हो सकता, मुझे अम्मॉ के पास पहूँचा दो।
          मैंने कहा- क्या आप समझते है कि वहाँ आपकी चिकित्सा यहाँ से अच्छी होगी ?
बाबू जी बोले – क्या जाने क्यों मेरा जी अम्मॉ के दर्शनों को लालायित हो रहा है। मुझे ऐसा मालूम होता है कि में वहॉ बना दवा- दर्पण के भी अच्छा हो जाऊँगा ।
          मैं- यह आपका केवल विचार मात्र है।
बाबजी – शायद ऐसा ही हो । लेकिन मेरी विनय स्वीकार करो। मैं इस रोग से नहीं इस जीवन से ही दु:खित हूँ।
           मैंने अचरज से उनकी ओर देखा !
           बाबू जी फिर बोले – हॉ, इस जिंदगी से तंग आ गया हूँ! में अब समझ रहा हूँ मै जिस स्वच्छ, लहराते, हुए निर्मल जल की ओर दौड़ा जा रहा था, वह मरूभूमि हैं। मैं इस प्रकार जीवन के बाहरी रूप पर लट्टू हो रहा था; परंतु अब मुझे उसकी आंतरिक अवस्थाओं का बोध हो रहा है! इन चार बर्षो मे मेने इस उपवन मे सूब भ्रमण किया, और उसे आदि से अंत तक कंटकमय पाया । यहॉ न तो हदय को शांति है, न आत्मिक आंनंद। यह एक उन्मत, अशांतिमय, स्वार्थ-पूर्ण, विलाप–युक्त जीवन है। यहॉ न नीति है; न धर्म, न सहानुभुति, न सहदयता।  परामात्मा के लिए मुझे इस अग्नि से बचाओं। यदि और कोई उपाय न हो तो अम्माँ को एक पत्र ही लिख दो । वह आवश्य यहॉ आयेगीं। अपने अभागे पुत्र का दु:ख उनसे न देखा जाएगा। उन्हें इस सोसाइटी की हवा अभी नहीं लगी, वह आयेगी। उनकी वह मामतापूर्ण दृष्टि, वह स्नेहपूर्ण शुश्रृषा मेरे लिए सौ ओषधियों का काम करेगी। उनके मुख पर वह ज्योति प्रकाशमान होगी, जिसके लिए मेरे नेत्र तरस रहे हैं। उनके हदय मे स्नेह है, विश्वास है। यदि उनकी गोद मे मैं मर भी जाऊँ तो मेरी आत्मा का शांति मिलेगी।
           मैं समझी कि यह बुखार की बक-झक हैं। नर्स से कहा – जरा इनमा टेम्परेचर तो लो, मैं अभी डाक्टर के पास जाती हूँ। मेरा हृदय एक अज्ञात भय से कॉपते लगा। नर्स ने थर्मामीटर निकाला; परन्तु ज्यों ही वह बाबू जी के समीप गयी, उन्होनें उसके हाथ से वह यंत्र छीन कर पृथ्वी पर पटक दिया। उसके टुकड़े-टुकड़े हो गये। फिर मेरी ओर एक अवहेलनापूर्ण दृष्टि से देखकर कहा – साफ- साफ क्यों नहीं कहती हो कि मै क्लब –घर जाती हूँ जिसके लिए तुमने ये वस्त्र धारण किये है और गाउन पहनी है। खैर, घूमती हुई यदि डाक्टर के पास जाना, तो कह देना कि यहॉ टेम्परेचर उस बिंदु पर पहुँच चुका है, जहॉ आग लग जाती है।
मैं और भी अधिक भयभीत हो गयी। हदय में एक करूण चिंता का संचार होने लगा। गला भर आया। बाबूजी ने नेत्र मूँद लिये थे और उनकी साँस वेग से चल रही थी। मैं द्वार की ओर चली कि किसी को डाक्टर के पास भेजूँ। यह फटकार सुन कर स्वंय कैसे जाती। इतने में बाबू जी उठ बैठे और विनीत भाव से बोले –श्यामा! मैं तुमसे कुछ कहना चाहता हूँ। बात दो सप्ताह से मन में थी: पर साहस न हुआ। आज मैंने निश्चय कर लिया है कि ही डालूँ। में अब फिर अपने घर जाकर वही पहले की–सी जिंदगी बिताना चाहता हूँ। मुझे अब इस जीवन से घृणा हो गयी है, ओर यही मेरी बीमारी का मुख्य कारण हैं। मुझे शारीरिक नहीं मानसिक कष्ट हैं। मैं फिर तुम्हें वही पहले की–सी सलज्ज, नीचा सिर करके चलनेवाली, पुजा करनेवाली,  रमायण पढ़नेवाली, घर का  काम-काज करनेवाली, चरखा कातनेवाली, ईश्वर से डरनेवाली, पतिश्रद्धा से परिपूर्ण स्त्री देखना चाहता हूँ। मै विश्वास करता हूँ तुम मुझे निराश न करेगी। तुमको सोलहो आना अपनी बनाना और सोलहो आने तुम्हारा बनाना चाहता हूँ। मैं अब समझ गया कि उसी सादे पवित्र जीवन मे वास्तविक सुख है। बोलो , स्वीकार है? तुमने सदैव मेरी आज्ञाओं का पालन किया है,  इस समय निराश न करना; नहीं तो इस कष्ट और शोंक का न जाने कितना भयंकर परिणाम हो।
         मै सहसा कोई उतर न दे सकी। मन में सोचने लगी – इस स्वतंत्र जीवन मे कितना सुख था? ये मजे वहॉ कहॉँ? क्या इतने दिन स्वतंत्र वायु मे विचरण करने के पश्चात फिर उसी पिंजड़े मे जाऊँ? वही लौंडी बनकर रहूँ? क्यों इन्होंने मुझे वर्षों स्वतंत्रता का पाठ पढ़ाया, वर्षो देवताओं की, रामायण की पूजा–पाठ की, व्रत–उपवास की बुराई की, हॅंसी उड़ायी? अब जब मैं उन बातों को भूल गयीं, उन्हें मिथ्या समझने लगी, तो फिर मुझे उसी अंधकूप मे ढकेलना चाहते हैं। मैं तो इन्हीं की इच्छा के अनुसार चलती हूँ, फिर मेरा अपराध क्या है? लेकिन बाबूजी के मुख पर एक ऐसा दीनता-पूर्ण विवशता थी कि मैं प्रत्यक्ष अस्वीकार न कर सकी। बोली- आखिर यहॉ क्या कष्ट है ?
मैं उनके विचारों की तह तक पहुँचना चाहती थीं।
          बाबूजी फिर उठ बैठे और मेरी ओर कठोर दृष्ट से देखकर बोल-बहुत ही अच्छा होता कि तुम इस प्रश्न को मुझसे पूछने के बदले अपने ही हदय से पूछ लेती। क्या अब मैं तुम्हारे लिए वही हूँ जो आज से तीन वर्ष पहले था। जब मैं तुमसे अधिक शिक्षा प्राप्त, अधिक बुद्विमान, अधिक जानकार होकर तुम्हारे लिए वह नहीं रहा जो पहले था –तुमने चाहे इसका अनुभव न किया हो परन्तु मैं स्वंय कर रहा हूँ—तो मैं अनमान करूँ कि उन्हीं भावों ने तुम्हें रखलित न किया होगा? नहीं, बल्कि प्रत्यक्ष चिह्ल देख पड़ते है कि तुम्हारे हदय पर उन भावों का और भी अधिक प्रभाव पड़ा है। तुमने अपने को ऊपरी बनाव-चुनाव ओर विलास के भॅवर में डाल दिया, और तुम्हें उसकी लेशमत्र भी सुधि नहीं हैं। अब मुझे पूर्ण विश्वास हो गया कि सभ्ता, स्वेछाचारित का भूत स्त्रियों के कोमल हदय पर बड़ी सुगमता से कब्जा कर सकता है। क्या अब से तीन वर्ष पूर्व भी तुम्हें यह साहस हो सकता था कि मुझे इस दशा में छोड़ कर किसी पड़ोसिन के यहॉ गोन–बजाने चली जाती? मैं बिछोने पर रहता, और तुम किसी के घर जाकर कलोलें करती। स्त्रियों का हदय आधिक्य-प्रिय होता हैं; परन्तु इस नवीन आधिक्य के बदले मुझे वह पुराना आधिक्य कहीं ज्यादा पसन्द हैं। उस अधिक्य का फल आत्मिक एव शारीरिक अभ्युदय ओर हृदय की पवित्रता और स्वेच्छाचार। उस समय यदि तुम इस प्रकार मिस्टर दास के सम्मुख हॅंसती-बोलती, तो मैं या तो तुम्हें मार डालता, या स्वयं विष-पान कर लेता । परन्तु बेहयाई ऐसे जीवन का प्रधान तत्व है। मै सब कुछ स्वयं  देखता ओर सहता हूँ। कदाचित् सहे भी जाता यदि इस बीमारी ने मुझे सचेत न कर दिया होता। अब  यदि तुम यहॉ बैठी भी रहो, तो मुझे संतोष न होगा, क्योंकि मुझे यह विचार दु:खित करता रहेगा कि तुम्हारा हदय यहॉ नहीं हैं। मैंने अपने को उस इन्द्रजाल से निकालने का निश्चय कर लिया है, जहॉ धन का नाम मान है,  इन्द्रिया लिप्सा का सभ्यता और भ्रष्टता का विचार स्वतन्त्र्य। बोलो, मेरा प्रस्ताव स्वीकार है?
         मेरे हदय पर वज्रपात–सा हो गया। बाबूजी का अभिप्राय पूर्णतया हृदयंगम हो गया। अभी हदय में कुछ पुरानी लज्जा बाकी थी। यह यंत्रणा असह्रा हो गयी। लज्जित हो उठी। अंतरात्मा ने कहा– अवश्य! मैं अब वह नहीं हूँ, जो पहले थी। उस समय मैं इनको अपना इष्टदेव मानती थी, इनकी आज्ञा शिरोधार्य थी; पर अब वह मेरी दृष्टि में एक साधारण मनुष्य हैं। मिस्टर दास का चित्र मेरे नेत्रों के सामने खिंच गया। कल मेरे हदय पर इस दुरात्मा की बातों का कैसा नशा छा गया था, यह सोचते ही नेत्र लज्जा से झुक गये। बाबूजी की आंतरिक अवस्था उनके मुखड़े ही से प्रकाशमान हो रही थी। स्वार्थ और विलास-लिप्सा के विचार मेरे हदय से दूर हो गये। उनके बदले ये शब्द ज्वलंत अक्षरों मे लिखे हुए नजर आये- तूने फैशन और वस्त्राभूषणों में अवश्य उन्नति की है, तुझमें अपने स्वार्थें का ज्ञान हो आया है, तुझमें जीवन के सुख भागने की योग्यता अधिक हो गयी है, तू अब अधिक गर्विणी, दृढ़हदय और शिक्षा-सम्पन्न भी हो गयी: लेकिन तेरे आत्मिक बल का विनाश हो गया, क्योंकि तू अपने कर्तव्य को भूल गयी।
         मै दोंनों हाथ जोड़कर बाबूजी के चरणों पर गिर पड़ी। कंठ रूँध गया, एक शब्द भी मुंह से न निकला, अश्रुधारा बह चली।
           अब मैं फिर अपने घर पर आ गयी हूं। अम्माँ जी अब मेरा अधिक सम्मान करती हैं, बाबूजी संतुष्ट दीख पड़ते है। वह अब स्वयं प्रतिदिन संध्यावंदन करते है।
         मिसेज दास के पत्र कभी कभी आते हैं, वह इलाहाबादी सोसाइटी के नवीन समाचारों से भरे होते हैं। मिस्टर दास और मिस भाटिया से संबंध में कलुषिक बातें उड़ रही है। मैं इन पत्रों का उतर तो देती हूँ, परन्तु चाहती हूँ कि वह अब आते तो अच्छा होता। वह मुझे उन दिनों की याद दिलाते हैं, जिन्हें मैं  भूल जाना चाहती हूँ।
       कल बाबूजी ने बहुत-सी पुरानी पाथियॉँ अग्निदेव को अर्पण कीं। उनमें आसकर वाइल्ड की कई पुस्तकें थीं। वह अब अँग्रेजी पुस्तकें बहुत कम पढ़ते हैं। उन्हें कार्लाइल, रस्किन और एमरसन के सिवा और कोई पुस्तक पढ़ते मैं नहीं देखती। मुझे तो अपनी रामायण ओर महाभारत में फिर वही आनन्द प्राप्त होने लगा है। चरखा अब पहले के अधिक चलाती हूँ क्योंकि इस बीच चरखे ने खूब प्रचार पा लिया है।

----------


## Rajeev

बैंक का दिवाला

लखनऊ नेशनल बैंक के दफ्तर में लाला साईंदास आराम कुर्सी पर लेटे हुए शेयरो का भाव देख रहे थे और सोच रहे थे कि इस बार हिस्सेदारों को मुनाफ़ा कहॉं से दिया जायग। चाय, कोयला या जुट के हिस्से खरीदने, चॉदी, सोने या रूई का सट्टा करने का इरादा करते; लेकिन नुकसान के  भय से कुछ तय न कर पाते थे। नाज के व्यापार में इस बार बड़ा घाटा रहा; हिस्सेदारों के ढाढस के लिए हानि- लाभ का कल्पित ब्योरा दिखाना पड़ा ओर नफा पूँजी से देना पड़ा। इससे फिर नाज के व्यापार में हाथ डालते जी कॉपता था।
         पर रूपये को बेकार डाल रखना असम्भव था। दो-एक दिन में उसे कहीं न कहीं लगाने का उचित उपाय करना जरूरी था; क्योंकि डाइरेक्टरों की  तिमाही बैठक एक ही सप्ताह में होनेवाली थी, और यदि उस समय कोई निश्चय न हुआ, तो आगे  तीन महीने तक फिर कुछ न हो सकेगा, और छमाही मुनाफे के बॅटवारे के समय फिर वही फरजी कार्रवाई करनी पड़ेगी, जिसका बार-बार सहन करना बैंक के लिए कठिन है। बहुत देर तक इस उलझन में पड़े रहने के बाद साईंदास ने घंटी बजायी। इस पर बगल के दूसरे कमरे से एक बंगाली बाबू ने सिर निकाल का झॉंका।
         साईंदास – ताजा-स्टील कम्पनी को एक पत्र लिख दीजिए कि  अपना नया बैलेंस शीट भेज दें।
बाबू- उन लोगों को रुपया का गरज नहीं। चिट्ठी का जवाब नहीं देता।
साईदास – अच्छा: नागपुर की स्वदेशी मिल को लिखिए। 
          बाबू-उसका कारोबार अच्छा नहीं है। अभी उसके मजदूरों ने हड़ताल किया था। दो महीना तक मिल बंद रहा।
          साईंदास – अजी, तो कहीं लिखों भी!  तुम्हारी समझ में सारी दुनिया
बेइमानों से भरी है।
       बाबू –बाबा, लिखने को तो हम सब जगह लिख दें;: मगर खाली लिख देने से तो कुछ लाभ नहीं होता।
       लाला साईंदास अपनी कुल –प्रतिष्ठा ओर मर्यादा के कारण बैक के मैंनेजिंग डाइरेक्टर  हो गये थे पर व्यावहरिक बातों से अपरचित थे । यहीं बंगाली बाबू इनके सलाहाकर थे और बाबू साहब को किसी कारखाने या कम्पनी पर भरोसा न था। इन्हीं के अविश्वास के कारण पिछले साल बैंक का रूपया सन्दूक से बाहर न निकल सका था, ओर अब वही रंग फिर दिखायी देता था। साईंदास को इस कठिनाई से बचने का कोई उपाय न सुझता था। न इतनी हिम्मत थी कि अपने भरोसे किसी व्यापार में हाथ डालें। बैचेनी की दशा में उठकर कमरे में टहलने लगे कि दरबान ने आकर खबर दी – बरहल की महारानी की सवारी आयी है।

----------


## Rajeev

2
          लाल साईंदास चैंक पड़े। बरहल की महारानी को लखनउ आये तीन-चार दिन हुए थे ओर हर एक मे मुंह से उन्हीं की चर्चा सुनायी देती थी। कोई उनके पहनावे पर मुग्ध था, कोई उनकी सुन्दरता पर, काई उनकी स्वच्छंद वृति पर। यहॉ तक कि उनकी दासियॉ और सिपाही आदि भी लोगों की चर्चा के पात्र बने हुए थे। रायल होटल के द्वार पर दर्शको की भीड़ लगी रहती है। कितने ही शौकीन, बेफिकरे लोग, इतर-फरोश, बज़ाज या तम्बाकूगर का वेश धर का उनका दर्शन कर चुके थे। जिधर से महारानी की सवारी निकल जाती, दर्शको से ठट लग जाते थे। वाह –वाह, क्या शान! ऐसी इराकी जोड़ी लाट साहब के सिवा किसी राजा-रईस के यहॉ तो शायद ही निकले, और सजावट भी क्या खूब है! भई, ऐसा गोरे आदमी तो यहॉ भी नहीं दिखायी देते। यहॉं के रईस तो मृगांक, चंद्रोदय और ईश्वर जाने, क्या-क्या खाक-बला खाते है, पर किसी के बदन पर तेज या प्रकाश का नाम नहीं। ये लोग न जाने क्या भोजन करते और किस कुऍं का पानी पीते हैं कि जिसे देखिए, ताजा सेब बना हुआ है! यह सब जलबायु का प्रभाब है।
          बरहल उतर दिशा में नैपाल के समीप, अँगरेजी–राज्य में एक रियासत थी। यद्यपि जनता उसे बहुत मालदार समझती थी; पर वास्तब में  उस रियासत की आमदनी दो लाख से अधिक न थी। हॉं, क्षेत्रफल बहुत विस्तृत था। बहुत भूमि ऊसर और उजाड़ थी। बसा हुआ  भाग भी पहाड़ी और बंजर था। जमीन बहुत सस्ती उठती थी।
लाला साईंदास न तुरनत अलगानी से रेशमी सूट उतार कर पहन लिया ओर मेज पर आकर शान से बैठ गए। मानों राजा-रानियों का यहॉ आना कोई सधारण बात है। दफ्तर के क्लर्क भी सॅभल गए। सारे बैंक में सन्नाटे की हलचल पैदा  हो गई। दरबान ने पगड़ी सॅभाली। चौकीदार ने तलवार निकाली, और अपने स्थान पर खड़ा हो गया। पंखा–कुली की मीठी नींद भी टूटी और बंगाली बाबू महारानी के स्वागत के लिए दफ्तर से बाहर निकले।
         साईंदास ने बाहरी ठाट तो बना लिया,  किंतु चित आशा और भय से चंचल हो रहा था। एक रानी से व्यवहार करने का यह पहला ही अवसर था; घबराते थे कि बात करते बने या न बने। रईसों का मिजाज असमान पर होता है। मालूम नहीं, मै बात करने मे कही चूक जॉंऊं। उन्हें इस समय अपने में एक कमी मालूम हो रही थी। वह राजसी नियमों से अनभिज्ञ थे। उनका सम्मान किस प्रकार करना चाहिए, उनसे बातें करने में किन बातों का ध्यान रखना चाहिए, उसकी मर्यादा–रक्षा के लिए कितनी नम्रता उचित है, इस प्रकार के प्रश्न से वह बड़े असमंजस में पड़े हुए थे, और जी चाहता था कि किसी तरह परीक्षा से शीघ्र ही छुटकारा हो जाय। व्यापारियों, मामूली जमींदारों या रईसों से वह रूखाई ओर सफाई का बर्ताब किया करते थे और पढ़े-लिखे सज्जनों से शील और शिष्टता का। उन अवसरों पर उन्हें किसी विशेष विचार की आवश्यकतान होती थी; पर इस समय बड़ी परेशानी हो रही थी। जैसे कोई लंका–वासी तिबबत में आ गया हो, जहॉ के रस्म–रिवाज और बात-चीत का उसे ज्ञान न हो।
          एकाएक उनकी दृष्टी घड़ी पर पड़ी। तीसरे पहर के चार बज चुके  थे। परन्तु घड़ी अभी दोपहर की नींद मे मग्न थी। तारीख की सुई ने दौड़ मे समय को भी मात कर दिया था। वह जल्दी से उठे कि घड़ी को ठीक कर दें, इतने में महारानी के  कमरे मे पदार्पण हुआ। साईदास ने घड़ी को छोड़ा और महारनी के निकट जा बगल मे खड़े हो गये। निश्चय न कर कर सके कि हाथ मिलायें या झुक कर सलाम करें। रानी जी ने स्वंय हाथ बढ़ा कर उन्हें इस उलझन से छुड़ाया।
          जब कुर्सियों पर बैठ गए, तो रानी के प्राइवेट सेक्रेटरी ने व्यवहार की बातचीत शुरू कीं। बरहल की पुरानी गाथा सुनाने के  बाद उसने उन उन्नतियों का वर्णन किया, जो रानी साहब के प्रयत्न से हुई थीं। इस समय नहरों की एक शाखा निकालने के लिए दस लाख रूपयों की आवश्यकता थी: परन्तु उन्होंने एक हिन्दुस्तानी बैंक से ही व्यवहार करना अच्छा समझा। अब यह निर्णय नेशनल बैंक के हाथ में था कि वह इस अवसर से लाभ उठाना चाहता है या नहीं।
बंगाली बाबू-हम रुपया दे सकता है, मगर कागज-पत्तर देखे बिना कुछ नहीं कर सकता।
सेक्रेटरी-आप कोई जमानत चाहते हैं?
साईंदास उदारता से बोले- महाशय, जमानत के लिए आपकी जबान ही काफी है।
बंगाली बाबू-आपके पास रियासत का कोई हिसाब-किताब है?
लाला साईंदास को अपने हेडक्लर्क का दुनियादारी का बर्ताव अच्छा न लगता था। वह इस समय उदारता के नशे में चूर थे। महारानी की सूरत ही पक्की जमानत थी। उनके सामने कागज और हिसाब का वर्णन करना बनियापन जान पड़ता था, जिससे अविश्वास की गंध आती है।
महिलाओं के सामने हम शील और संकोच के पुतले बन जाते हैं। साईंदास बंगाली बाबू की ओर क्रूर-कठोर दृष्टि से देख का बोले-कागजों की जॉँच कोई आवश्यक बात नहीं है, केवल हमको विश्वास होना चाहिए।
बंगाली बाब- डाइरेक्टर लोग कभी न मानेगा।
साईंदास-–हमको इसकी परवाह नहीं, हम अपनी जिम्मेदारी पर रुपये दे सकते हैं।
रानी ने साईंदास की ओर कृतज्ञतापूर्ण दृष्टि से देखा। उनके होठों पर हल्की मुस्कराहट दिखलायी पड़ी।

----------


## Rajeev

३
 परन्तु डाइरेक्टरों ने हिसाब किताब आय व्यय देखना आवश्यक समझा और यह काम लाला साईंदास के सुपुर्द हुआ; क्योंकि और किसी को अपने काम से फुर्सत न थी कि वह एक पूरे दफ्तर का मुआयना करता। साईंदास ने नियमपालन किया। तीन-चार तक हिसाब जॉँचते रहे। तब अपने इतमीनान के अनुकूल रिपोर्ट लिखी। मामला तय हो गया। दस्तावेज लिखा गया, रुपये दे दिए गये। नौ रुपये सैकड़े ब्याज ठहरा।
तीन साल तक बैंक के कारोबार की अच्छी उन्नति हुईं। छठे महीने बिना कहे सुने पैंतालिस हजार रुपयों की थैली दफ्तर में आ जाती थी। व्यवहारियों को पॉँच रुपये सैकड़े ब्याज दे दिया जाता था। हिस्सेदारों को सात रुपये सैकड़े लाभ था।
साईंदास से सब लोग प्रसन्न थे। सब लोग उनकी सूझ-बूझ की प्रशंसा करते। यहॉँ तक कि बंगाली बाबू भी धीरे धीरे उनके कायल होते जाते थे। साईंदास उनसे कहा करते-बाबू जी विश्वास संसार से न लुप्त हुआ है। और न होगा। सत्य पर विश्वास रखना प्रत्येक मनुष्य का धर्म हैं। जिस मनुष्य के चित्त से विश्वास जाता रहता है उसे मृतक समझना चाहिए। उसे जान पड़ता है, मैं चारों ओर शत्रुओं से घिरा हुआ हूँ। बड़े से बड़े सिद्ध महात्मा भी उसे रंगे-सियार जान पड़ते हैं। सच्चे से सच्चे देशप्रेमी उसकी दृष्टि में अपनी प्रशंसा के भूखे ही ठहरते हैं। संसार उसे धोखे और छल से परिपूर्ण दिखलाई देता है। यहॉँ तक कि उसके मन में परमात्मा पर श्रद्धा और भक्ति लुप्त हो जाती हैं। एक प्रसिद्ध फिलासफर का कथन है कि प्रत्येक मनुष्य को जब तक कि उसके विरूद्ध कोई  प्रत्यक्ष प्रमाण न पाओ भलामानस समझो। वर्तमान शासन प्रथा इसी महत्वपूर्ण सिद्धांत पर गठित है। और घृणा तो किसी से करनी ही न चाहिए। हमारी आत्माऍं पवित्र हैं। उनसे घृणा करना परमात्मा से घृणा करने के समान है। मैं यह नहीं कहता हूँ कि संसार में कपट छल है ही नहीं, है और बहुत अधिकता से है परन्तु उसका निवारण अविश्वास से नहीं मानव चरित्र के ज्ञान से होता है और यह ईश्वर दत्त गुण है। मैं यह दावा तो नहीं करता परन्तु मुझे विश्वास है कि मैं मनुष्य को देखकर उसके आंतरिक भावों तक पहुँच जाता हूँ। कोई कितना ही वेश बदले, रंग-रूप सँवारे परन्तु मेरी अंतर्दृष्टि को धोखा नहीं दे सकता। यह भी ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि विश्वास से विश्वास उत्पन्न होता है। और  अविश्वास से अविश्वास। यह प्राकृतिक नियम है। जिस मनुष्य को आप शुरू से ही धूर्त, कपटी, दुर्जन, समझ लेगें, वह कभी आपसे निष्कपट व्यवहार न करेगा। वह एकाएक आपको नीचा दिखाने का यत्न करेगा। इसके विपरीत आप एक चोर पर भी भरोसा करें तो वह आपका दास हो जायगा। सारे संसार को लूटे परन्तु आपको धोखा न देगा वह कितना ही कुकर्मी अधर्मी क्यों न हो, पर आप उसके गले में विश्वास की जंजीर डालकर उसे जिस ओर चाहें ले जा सकते है। यहॉँ तक कि वह आपके हाथों पुण्यात्मा भी बन सकता है।
बंगाली बाबू के पास इन दार्शनिक तर्कों का कोई उत्तर न था।

----------


## Rajeev

४
चौथे वर्ष की पहली तारिख थी। लाला साईंदास बैंक के दफ्तर में बैठ डाकिये की राह देख रहे थे। आज बरहल से पैंतालीस हजार रुपये आवेंगे। अबकी इनका इरादा था कि कुछ सजावट के सामान और मोल ले लें। अब तक बैंक में टेलीफोन नहीं था। उसका भी तखमीना मँगा लिया था। आशा की आभा चेहरे से झलक रही थी।  बंगाली बाबू से हँस कर कहते थे-इस तारीख को मेरे हाथों में अदबदा के खुजली होने लगती है। आज भी हथेली खुजला रही है। कभी दफ्तरी से कहते-अरे मियॉँ शराफत, जरा सगुन तो विचारों; सिर्फ सूद ही सूद आ रही है, या दफ्तर वालों के लिए नजराना शुकराना भी। आशा का प्रभाव कदाचित स्थान पर भी होता है। बैंक भी आज खुला हुआ दिखायी पड़ता था।
डाकिया ठीक समय पर आया। साईंदास ने लापरवाही से उसकी ओर देखा। उसने अपनी थैली से कई रजिस्टरी लिफाफे निकाले। साईंदास ने लिफाफे को उड़ती निगाह से देखा। बहरल का कोई लिफाफा न था। न बीमा, न मुहर, न वह लिखावट। कुछ निराशा-सी हुई। जी में आया, डाकिए से पूछें, कोई रजिस्टरी रह तो नहीं गयी पर रुक गए; दफ्तर के क्लर्कों के सामने इतना अधैर्य अनुचित था। किंतु जब डाकिया चलने लगा तब उनसे न रह गया? पूछ ही बैठे-अरे भाई, कोई बीमा का लिफाफा रह तो नहीं गया? आज उसे आना चाहिए था। डाकिये ने कहा—सरकार भला ऐसी बात हो सकती है! और कहीं भूल-चूक चाहे हो भी जाय पर आपके काम में कही भूल हो सकती है?
साईंदास का चेहरा उतर गया, जैसे कच्चे रंग पर पानी पड़ जाय। डाकिया चला गया, तो बंगाली बाबू से बोले-यह देर क्यों हुई ? और तो कभी ऐसा न होता था।
बंगाली बाबू ने निष्ठुर भाव से उत्तर दिया-किसी कारण से देर हो गया होगा। घबराने की कोई बात नहीं।
निराशा असम्भव को सम्भव बना देती है। साईंदास को इस समय यह ख्याल हुआ कि कदाचित् पार्सल से रुपये आते हों। हो सकता है तीन हजार अशर्फियों का पार्सल करा दिया हो। यद्यपि इस विचार को औरों पर प्रकट करने का उन्हें साहस न हुआ, पर उन्हें यह आशा उस समय तक बनी रही जब तक पार्सलवाला डाकिया वापस नहीं गया। अंत में संध्या को वह बेचैनी की दशा में उठ कर चले गये। अब खत या तार का इंतजार था। दो-तीन बार झुंझला कर उठे, डॉँट कर पत्र लिखूँ और साफ साफ कह दूँ कि लेन देन के मामले मे वादा पूरा न करना विश्वासघात है। एक दिन की देर भी बैंक के लिए घातक हो सकती है। इससे यह होगा कि फिर कभी ऐसी शिकायत करने का अवसर न मिलेगा; परंतु फिर कुछ सोचकर न लिखा।
शाम हो गयी थी, कई मित्र आ गये। गपशप होने लगी। इतने में पोस्टमैन ने शाम की डाक दी। यों वह पहले अखबारों को खोला करते पर आज चिटिठ्यॉँ खोलीं किन्तु बरहल का कोई खत न था। तब बेदम हो एक अँगरेजी अखबार खोला। पहले ही तार का  शीर्षक देखकर उनका खून सर्द हो गया। लिखा था-
‘कल शाम को बरहल की महारानी जी का तीन दिन की बीमारी के बाद देहांत हो गया।’
इसके आगे एक संक्षिप्त नोट में यह लिखा हुआ था—‘बरहल की महारानी की अकाल मृत्यु केवल इस रियासत के लिए ही नहीं किन्तु समस्त प्रांत के लिए शोक जनक घटना है। बड़े-बड़े भिषगाचार्य (वैद्यराज) अभी रोग की परख भी न कर पाये थे कि मृत्यु ने काम तमाम कर दिया। रानी जी को सदैव अपनी रियासत की उन्नति का ध्यान रहता था। उनके थोड़े से राज्यकाल में ही उनसे रियासत को जो लाभ हुए हैं, वे चिरकाल तक स्मरण रहेंगे। यद्यपि यह मानी हुई बात थी कि राज्य उनके बाद दूसरे के हाथ जायेगा, तथापि यह विचार कभी रानी साहब के कर्त्तव्य पालन में बाधक नहीं बना। शास्त्रानुसार उन्हें रियासत की जमानत पर ऋण लेने का अधिकार न था, परंतु प्रजा की भलाई के विचार से उन्हें कई बार इस नियम का उल्लंघन करना पड़ा। हमें विश्वास है कि यदि वह कुछ दिन और जीवित रहतीं तो रियासत को ऋण से मुक्त कर देती। उन्हें रात-दिन इसका ध्यान रहता था। परंतु इस असामयिक मृत्यु ने अब यह फैसला दूसरों के अधीन कर दिया। देखना चाहिए, इन ऋणों का क्या परिणाम होता है। हमें विश्वस्त रीति से यह मालूम हुआ है कि नये महाराज ने, जो आजकल लखनऊ में विराजमान हैं, अपने वकीलों की सम्मति के अनुसार मृतक महारानी के ऋण संबंधी हिसाबों को चुकाने से इन्कार कर दिया है। हमें भय है कि इस निश्चय से महाजनी टोले में बड़ी हलचल पैदा होगी और लखनऊ के कितने ही धन सम्पति के स्वामियों को यह शिक्षा मिल जायगी कि ब्याज का लोभ कितना अनिष्टकारी होता है।
लाला साईंदास ने अखबार मेज पर रख दिया और आकाश की ओर देखा, जो निराशा का अंतिम आश्रय है। अन्य मित्रों ने भी यह समाचार पढ़ा। इस प्रश्न पर वाद-विवाद होने लगा। साईंदास पर चारों ओर से बौछार पड़ने लगी। सारा दोष उन्हीं के सिर पर मढ़ा गया और उनकी चिरकाल की कार्यकुशलता और परिणाम-दर्शिता मिट्टी मे मिल गयी। बैंक इतना बड़ा घाटा सहने में असमर्थ था। अब यह विचार उपस्थित हुआ कि कैसे उसके प्राणों की रक्षा की जाय।

----------


## Rajeev

५
शहर में यह खबर फैलते ही लोग अपने रुपये वापस लेने के लिए आतुर हो गये। सुबह शाम तक लेनदारों का तांता लगा रहता था। जिन लोगों का धन चालू हिसाब में जमा था, उन्होंने तुरंत निकाल लिया, कोई उज्र न सुना। यह उसी पत्र के लेख का फल था कि नेशनल बैंक की साख उठ गयी। धीरज से काम लेते तो बैंक सँभल जाता। परंतु ऑंधी और तूफान में कौन नौका स्थिर रह सकती है? अन्त में खजांची ने टाट उलट दिया। बैंक की नसों से इतनी रक्तधाराऍं निकलीं कि वह प्राण-रहित हो गया।
तीन दिन बीत चुके थे। बैंक घर के सामने सहस्त्रों आदमी एकत्र थे। बैंक के द्वार पर सशस्त्र सिपाहियों का पहरा था। नाना प्रकार की अफवाहें उड़ रहीं थीं। कभी खबर उड़ती, लाला साईंदास ने विष-पान कर लिया। कोई उनके पकड़े जाने की सूचना लाता था। कोई कहता था-डाइरेक्टर हवालात के भीतर हो गये।
एकाएक सड़क पर से एक मोटर निकली और बैंक के सामने आ कर रुक गयी। किसी ने कहा-बरहल के महाराज की मोटर है। इतना सुनते ही सैकड़ों मनुष्य मोटर की ओर घबराये हुए दौड़े और उन लोगों ने मोटर को घेर लिया।
कुँवर जगदीशसिंह महारानी की मृत्यु के बाद वकीलों से सलाह लेने लखनऊ आये थे। बहुत कुछ सामान भी खरीदना था। वे इच्छाऍं जो चिरकाल से ऐसे सुअवसर की प्रतीक्षा में बँधी थी, पानी की भॉँति राह पा कर उबली पड़ती थीं। यह मोटर आज ही ली गयी थी। नगर में एक कोठी लेने की बातचीत हो रही थी। बहुमूल्य विलास-वस्तुओं से लदी एक गाड़ी बरहल के लिए चल चुकी थी। यहॉँ भीड़ देखी, तो सोचा कोई नवीन नाटक होने वाला है, मोटर रोक दी। इतने में सैकड़ों की भीड़ लग गयी।
कुँवर साहब ने पूछा-यहॉँ आप लोग क्यों जमा हैं? कोई तमाशा होने वाला है क्या?
एक महाशय, जो देखने में कोई बिगड़े रईस मालूम होते थे, बोले-जी हॉँ, बड़ा मजेदार तमाशा है।
कुँवर-किसका तमाशा है?
वह तकदीर का।
कुँवर महाशय को यह उत्तर पाकर आश्चर्य तो हुआ, परंतु सुनते आये थे कि लखनऊ वाले बात-बात में बात निकाला करते हैं; अत: उसी ढंग से उत्तर देना आवश्यक हुआ। बोले-तकदीर का खेल देखने के लिए यहाँ आना तो आवश्यक नहीं।
लखनवी महाशय ने कहा-आपका कहना सच है लेकिन दूसरी जगह यह मजा कहॉँ? यहाँ सुबह शाम तक के बीच भाग्य ने कितनों को धनी से निर्धन और निर्धन से भिखारी बना दिया। सबेरे जो लोग महल में बैठे थे उन्हें इस समय रोटियों के लाले पडें हैं। अभी एक सप्ताह पहले जो लोग काल-गति भाग्य के खेल और समय के फेर को कवियों की उपमा समझते थे इस समय उनकी आह और करुण क्रंदन वियोगियों को भी लज्जित करता है। ऐसे तमाशे और कहॉँ देखने में आवेंगें?
कुँवर-जनाब आपने तो पहेली को और गाढ़ा कर दिया। देहाती हूँ मुझसे साधारण तौर से बात कीजिए।
इस पर सज्जन ने कहा-साहब यह नेशनल बैंक हैं। इसका दिवाला निकल गया है। आदाब अर्ज, मुझे पहचाना?
कुँवर साहब ने उसकी ओर देखा, तो मोटर से कूद पड़े और उनसे हाथ मिलाते हुए बोले अरे मिस्टर नसीम? तुम यहॉँ कहॉँ? भाई तुमसे मिलकर बड़ा आनंद हुआ।
मिस्टर नसीम कुँवर साहब के साथ देहरादूर कालेज में पढ़ते थे। दोनों साथ-साथ देहरादून की पहाड़ियों पर सैर करते थे, परंतु जब से कुँवर महाशय ने घर के झंझटों से विवश होकर कालेज छोड़ा, तब से दोंनों मित्रों में भेंट न हुई थी। नसीम भी उनके आने के कुछ समय पीछे अपने घर लखनऊ चले आये थे।
नसीम ने उत्तर दिया-शुक्र है, आपने पहचाना तो। कहिए अब तो पौ-बारह है। कुछ दोस्तों की भी सुध है।
कुँवर-सच कहता हूँ, तुम्हारी याद हमेशा आया करती थी । कहो आराम से तो हो? मैं रायल होटल में टिका हूँ, आज आओं तो इतमीनान से बातचीत हो।
नसीम—जनाब, इतमीनान तो नेशनल बैंक के साथ चला गया। अब तो रोजी की फिक्र सवार है। जो कुछ जमा पूँजी थी सब आपको भेंट हुई। इस दिवाले ने फकीर बना दिया। अब आपके दरवाजे पर आ कर धरना 
दूंगा।
    कुँवर-तुम्हारा घर हैं, बेखटके आओ । मेरे साथ ही क्यों न चलों। क्या बतलाऊँ, मुझे कुछ भी घ्यान न था कि मेरे इन्कार करने का यह फल होगा। जान पड़ता हैं, बैंक ने बहुतेरों को तबाह कर दिया। 
    नसीम-घर-घर मातम छाया हुआ है। मेरे पास तो इन कपड़ों के सिवा और कुछ नहीं रहा। 
    इतने में एक ‘तिलकधारी पंडित’ जी आ गये और बोले-साहब, आपके शरीर पर वस्त्र तो है। यहॉँ तो धरती आकाश कहीं ठिकाना नहीं। राघोजी पाठशाला का अध्यापक हूं। पाठशाला का सब धन इसी बैंक में जमा था। पचास विद्यार्थी इसी के आसरे संस्कृत पढ़ते और भोजन पाते थे। कल से पाठशाला बंद हो जायगी। दूर-दूर के विद्यार्थी हैं। वह अपने घर किस तरह पहुँचेंगे, ईश्वर ही जानें। 
    एक महाशय, जिनके सिर पर पंजाबी ढंग की पगड़ी थी, गाढ़े का कोट और चमरौधा जूता पहने हुए थे, आगे बढ़ आये और नेत़ृत्व के भाव से बोले-महायाय, इस बैंक के फेलियर ने कितने ही इंस्टीट्यूशनों को समाप्त कर दिया। लाला दीनानाथ का अनथालय अब एक दिन भी नहीं चल सकता। उसके एक लाख रुपये डूब गये। अभी पन्द्रह दिन हुए, मैं डेपुटेशन से लौटा तो पन्द्रह हजार रुपये अनाथालय कोष में जमा किये थे, मगर अब कहीं कौड़ी का ठिकाना नहीं। 
    एक बूढ़े ने कहा-साहब, मेरी तो जिदंगी भी की कमाई मिट्टी में मिल गयी। अब कफन का भी भरोसा नहीं।
    धीरे-धीरे और लोग भी एकत्र हो गये और साधारण बातचीत होने लगी। प्रत्येक मनुष्य अपने पासवाले को अपनी दु:खकथा सुनाने लगा। कुँवर साहब आधे घंटे तक नसीम के साथ खड़े ये विपत् कथाएँ सुनते रहे। ज्यों ही मोटर पर बैठे और होटल की ओर चलने की आज्ञा दी, त्यों ही उनकी दृष्टि एक मनुष्य पर पड़ी,  जो पृथ्वी पर सिर झुकाये बैठा था। यह एक अपीर था जो लड़कपन में कुँवर साहब के साथ खेला था। उस समय उनमें ऊँच-नीच का विचार न था, कबड्डी खेले, साथ पेड़ों पर चढ़े और चिड़ियों के बच्चे चुराये थे। जब कुँवर जी देहरादून पढ़ने गये तब यह अहीर का लड़का शिवदास अपने बाप के साथ लखनऊ चला आया। उसने यहॉँ एक दूध की दूकान खोल ली थी। कुँवर साहब ने उसे पहचाना और उच्च स्वर से पुकार-अरे शिवदास इधर देखो। 
शिवदास ने बोली सुनी, परन्तु सिर ऊपर न उठाया। वह अपने स्थान पर बैठा ही कुँवर साहब को देख रहा था। बचपन के वे दिन-याद आ रहे थे, जब वह जगदीश के साथ गुल्ली-डंडा खेलता था, जब दोनों बुड्ढे गफूर मियॉँ को मुँह चिढ़ा कर घर में छिप जाते थे जब वह इशारों से जगदीश को गुरु जी के पास से बुला लेता था, और दोनों रामलीला देखने चले जाते थे। उसे विश्वास था कि कुँधर जी मुझे भूल गये होंगे, वे लड़कपन की बातें अब कहॉँ? कहॉँ मैं और कहॉँ यह। लेकिन कुँवर साहब ने उसका नाम लेकर बुलाया, तो उसने प्रसन्न होकर मिलने के बदले और भी सिर नीचा कर लिया और वहॉँ से टल जाना चाहा। कुँवर साहब की सहृदयता में वह साम्यभाव न था। मगर कुँवर साहब उसे हटते देखकर मोटर से उतरे और उसका हाथ पकड़ कर बोले-अरे शिवदास, क्या मुझे भूल गये? 
अब शिवदास अपने मनोवेग को रोक न सका। उसके नेत्र डबडबा आये। कुँवर के गले से लिपट गया और बोला-भूला तो नहीं, पर आपके सामने आते लज्जा आती है। 
कुवर-यहॉँ दूध की दूकान करते हो क्या? मुझे मालूम ही न था, नहीं अठवारों से पानी पीते-पीते जुकाम क्यों होता? आओ, इसी मोटर पर बैठ जाओ। मेरे साथ होटल तक चलो। तुमसे बातें करने को जी चाहता है। तुम्हें बरहल ले चलूँगा और एक बार फिर गुल्ली-ड़डे का खेल खेलेंगे। 
शिवदास-ऐसा न कीजिए, नहीं तो देखनेवाले हँसेंगे। मैं होटल में आ जाऊँगा। वही हजरतगंजवाले होटल में ठहरे हैं न? 
कुँवर––हॉँ, अवश्य आओगे न?
शिवदास––आप बुलायेंगे, और मैं न आऊँगा?
कुँवर––यहॉँ कैसे बैठे हो? दूकान तो चल रही है न?
शिवदास––आज सबेरे तक तो चलती थी। आगे का हाल नहीं मालूम। 
कुँवर––तुम्हारे रुपये भी बैंक में जमा थे क्या?
शिवदास––जब आऊँगा तो बताऊँगा।
कुँवर साहब मोटर पर आ बैठे और ड्राइवर से बोले-होटल की ओर चलो।
ड्राइवर––हुजूर ने ह्वाइटवे कम्पनी की दूकान पर चलने की आज्ञा जो दी  थी। 
कुँवर––अब उधर न जाऊँगा। 
ड्राइवर––जेकब साहब बारिस्टर के यहॉँ भी न चलेंगे?
कुँवर––(झँझलाकर) नहीं, कहीं मत चलो। मुझे सीधे होटल पहुँचाओ।
निराशा और विपत्ति के इन दृश्यों ने जगदीशसिंह के चित्त में यह प्रश्न उपस्थित कर दिया था कि अब मेरा क्या कर्तव्य है?

----------


## Rajeev

६
आज से सात वर्ष पूर्व जब बरहल के महाराज ठीक युवावस्था में घोड़े से गिर कर मर गये थे और विरासत का प्रश्न उठा तो महाराज के कोई सन्तान न  होने के कारण, वंश-क्रम मिलाने से उनके सगे चचेरे भाई ठाकुर रामसिंह को विरासत का हक पहुँचता था। उन्होंने दावा किया, लेकिन न्यायालयों ने रानी को ही हकदार ठहराया। ठाकुर साहब ने अपीलें कीं, प्रिवी कौंसिल तक गये, परन्तु सफलता न हुई। मुकदमेबाजी में लाखों रुपये नष्ठ हुए, अपने पास की मिलकियत भी हाथ से जाती रही, किन्तु हार कर भी वह चैन से न बैठे। सदैव विधवा रानी को छेड़ते रहे। कभी असामियों को भड़काते, कभी असामियों से रानी की बुराई करते, कभी उन्हें जाली मुकदमों में फँसाने का उपाय करते, परन्तु रानी बड़े जीवट की स्त्री थीं। वह भी ठाकुर साहब के प्रत्येक आघात का मुँहतोड़ उत्तर देतीं। हॉँ, इस खींचतान में उन्हें बड़ी-बड़ी रकमें अवश्य खर्च करनी पड़ती थीं। असामियों से रुपये न वसूल होते इसलिए उन्हें बार-बार ऋण लेना पड़ता था, परन्तु कानून के अनुसार उन्हें ऋण लेने का अधिकार न था। इसलिए उन्हें या तो इस व्यवस्था को छिपाना पड़ता था, या सूद की गहरी दर स्वीकार करनी पड़ती थी। 
कुँवर जगदीशसिंह का लड़कपन तो लाड़-प्यार से बीता था, परन्तु जब ठाकुर रामसिंह मुकदमेबाजी से बहुत तंग आ गये और यह सन्देह होने लगा कि कहीं रानी की चालों से कुँवर साहब का जीवन संकट में पड़ जाय, तो उन्होंने विवश होकर कुँवर साहब को देहरादून भेज दिया। कुँवर साहब वहॉँ दो वर्ष तक तो आनन्द से रहे, किन्तु ज्योंही कॉलेज की प्रथम श्रेणी में पहुँचे कि पिता परलोकवासी ही गये। कुँवर साहब को पढ़ाई छोड़नी पड़ी। बरहल चले आये, सिर पर कुटुम्ब-पालन और रानी से पुरानी शत्रुता के निभाने का बोझ आ पड़ा। उस समय से महारानी के मृत्यु-काल तक उनकी दशा बहुत गिरी रही। ऋण या स्त्रियों के गहनों के सिवा और कोई आधार न था। उस पर कुल-मर्यादा की रक्षा की चिन्ता भी थी। ये तीन वर्ष तक उनके लिए कठिन परीक्षा के समय थे। आये दिन साहूकारों से काम पड़ता था। उनके निर्दय बाणों से कलेजा छिद गया था। हाकिमों के कठोर व्यवहार और अत्याचार भी सहने पड़ते, परन्तु सबसे हृदय-विदारक अपने आत्मीयजनों का बर्ताव था, जो सामने बात न करके बगली चोटें करते थे, मित्रता और ऐक्य की आड़ में कपट हाथ चलाते थे। इन कठोर यातनाओं ने कुँवर साहब को अधिकार, स्वेच्छाचार और धन-सम्पत्ति का जानी दुश्मनी बना दिया था। वह बड़े भावुक पुरुष थे। सम्बन्धियों की अकृपा और देश-बंधुओ की दुर्नीति उनके हृदय पर काला चिन्ह बनाती जाती थी, साहित्य-प्रेम ने उन्हें मानव प्रकृति–का तत्त्वान्वेषी बना दिया था और जहां यह ज्ञान उन्हें प्रतिदिन सभ्यता से दूर लिये जाता था, वहॉँ उनके चित्त में जन-सत्ता और साम्यवाद के विचार पुष्ट करता जाता था। उनपर प्रकट हो गया था यदि सद्व्यवहार जीवित हैं, तो वह झोपड़ों और गरीबों में ही है। उस कठिन समय में, जब चारों और अँधेरा छाया हुआ था, उन्हें कभी-कभी सच्ची सहानुभूति का प्रकाश यहीं दृष्टिगोचर हो जाता था। धन-सम्पत्ति को वह श्रेष्ठ प्रसाद नहीं, ईश्वर का प्रकोप समझते थे जो मनुष्य के हृदय से दया और प्रेम के भावों को मिटा देता है, यह वह मेघ हैं, जो चित्त के प्रकाशित तारों पर छा जाता है। 
    परन्तु महारानी की मृत्यु के बाद ज्यों ही धन-सम्पत्ति ने उन पर वार किया, बस दार्शनिक तर्को की यह ढाल चूर-चूर हो गयी। आत्मनिदर्शन की शक्ति नष्ट हो गयी। वे मित्र बन गये जो शत्रु सरीखे थे और जा सच्चे हितैषी थे, वे विस्मृत हो गये। साम्यवाद के मनोगत विचारों में घोर परिवर्तन आरम्भ हो गया। हृदय में असहिष्णुता का उद्भव हुआ। त्याग ने भोग की ओर सिर झुका दिया, मर्यादा की बेड़ी गले में पड़ी। वे अधिकारी, जिन्हें देखकर उनके तेवर बदल जाते थे, अब उनके सलाहकार बन गये। दीनता और दरिद्रता को, जिनसे उन्हे सच्ची सहानुभूति थी, देखकर अब वह ऑंखे मूँद लेते थे। 
    इसमें संदेह नहीं कि कुँवर साहब अब भी साम्यवाद के भक्त थे, किन्तु उन विचारों के प्रकट करने में वह पहले की-सी स्वतंत्रता न थी। विचार अब व्यवहार से डरता था। उन्हें कथन को कार्य-रुप में परिणत करने का अवसर प्राप्त था; पर अब कार्य-क्षेत्र कठिनाइयों से घिरा हुआ जान पड़ता था। बेगार के वह जानी दुश्मन थे; परन्तु अब बेगार को बंद करना दुष्कर प्रतीत होता था। स्वच्छता और स्वास्थ्यरक्षा के वह भक्त थे, किन्तु अब धन-व्यय न करके भी उन्हें ग्राम-वासियों की ही ओर से विरोध की शंका होती थी। असामियों से पोत उगाहने में कठोर बर्ताव को वह पाप समझते थे; मगर अब कठोरता के बिना काम चलता न जान पड़ता था। सारांश यह कि कितने ही सिद्धांत, जिन पर पहले उनकी श्रद्धा थी अब असंगत मालूम होते थे। 
    परन्तु आज जो दु:खजनक दृश्य बैंक के होते में नजर आये उन्होंने उनके दया-भाव को जाग्रत कर दिया। उस मनुष्य की-सी दशा हो गयी, जो नौका में बैठा सुरम्य तट की शोभा का आनन्द उठाता हुआ किसी श्मशान के सामने आ जाय, चिता पर लाशें जलती देखे, शोक-संतप्तों के करुण-क्रंदन को सुने ओर नाव से उतर कर उनके दु:ख में सम्मिलित हो जाय।

----------


## Rajeev

६ (२)
रात के दस बज गये थे। कुँवर साहब पलँग पर लेटे थे। बैंक के होत का दृश्य ऑंखों के सामने नाच रहा था। वही विलाप-ध्वनि कानों में आ रही थी। चित्त में प्रश्न हो रहा था, क्या इस विडम्बना का कारण मैं ही हूं। मैंने तो वही किया, जिसका मुझे कानूनन अधिकार था। यह बैंक के संचालकों की भूल है, जो उन्होंने बिना जमानत के इतनी रकम कर्ज दे दी, लेनदारों को उन्हीं की गरदन नापनी चाहिए। मैं कोई खुदाई फौजदार नहीं हूं, कि दूसरों की नादानी का फल भोगूँ। फिर विचार पलटा, मैं नाहक इस होटल में ठहरा। चालीस रुपये प्रतिदिन देने पड़ेगे। कोई चार सौ रुपये के मत्थे जायेगी। इतना सामान भी व्यर्थ ही लिया। क्या आवश्यकता थी? मखमली गद्दे की कुर्सियों या शीशे की सजावट से मेरा गौरव नहीं बढ़ सकता। कोई साधारण मकान पॉँच रुपये पर ले लेता, तो क्या काम न चलता? मैं और साथ के सब आदमी आराम से रहते यही न होता कि लोग निंदा करते। इसकी क्या चिंता। जिन लोगों के मत्थे यह ठाट कर रहा हूं, वे गरीब तो रोटियों को तरसते हैं। ये ही दस-बारह हजार रुपये लगा कर कुऍं बनवा देता, तो सहस्रों दीनों का भला होता। अब फिर लोगों के चकमें में न जाऊँगा। यह मोटरकार व्यर्थ हैं। मेरा समय इतना महँगा नही हैं कि घंटे-आध-घंटे की किफायत के लिए दो सौ रुपये का खर्च बढ़ा लूँ। फाका करनेवाले असामियों के सामने दौड़ना उनकी छातियों पर मूँग दलना है। माना कि वे रोब में आ जायेंगे, जिधर से निकल जाऊँगा, सैकड़ों स्त्रियों और बच्चे देखने के लिए खड़े हो जायेंगे, मगर केवल इतने ही दिखावे के लिए इनता खर्च बढ़ाना मूर्खता है। यदि दूसरे रईस ऐसा करते हैं तो करें, मैं उनकी बराबरी क्यों करुँ। अब तक दो हजार रुपये सालाने में मेरा निर्वाह हो जाता था। अब दो के बदले चार हजार बहुत हैं। फिर मुझे दूसरों की कमाई इस प्रकार उड़ाने का अधिकार ही क्या है? मैं कोई उद्योग-धंधा, कोई कारोबार नहीं करता जिसका यह नफा हो। यदि मेरे पुरुषों ने हठधर्मी, जबरदस्ती से इलाका अपने हाथों में रख लिया, तो मुझे उनके लूट के धन में शरीक होने का क्या अधिकार हैं? जो लोग परिश्रम करते हैं, उन्हें अपने परिश्रम का पूरा फल मिलना चाहिए। राज्य उन्हें केवल दूसरों के कठोर हाथों से बचाता है। उसे इस सेवा का उचित मुआवजा मिलता चाहिए। बस, मैं तो राज्य की ओर से यह मुआवजा वसूल करने के लिए नियत हूं। इसके सिवा इन गरीबों की कमाई में मेरा और कोई भाग नहीं। बेचारे दीन हैं, मूर्ख हैं, बेजबान हैं, इस समय हम इन्हें चाहे जितना सता लें। इन्हें अपने स्वत्व का ज्ञान नहीं। मैं अपने महत्व को नहीं समझता पर एक समय ऐसा अवश्य आयेगा, जब इनके मुँह में भी जबान होगी, इन्हें भी अपने अधिकारों का ज्ञान होगा। तब हमारी दशा बुरी होगी। ये भोग-विलास मुझे अपने आदमियों से दूर किये देते हैं। मेरी भलाई इसी में है कि इन्हीं में रहूँ, इन्हीं की भॉँति जीवन-निर्वाह और इनकी सहायता करुँ। कोई छोटी-माटी रकम होती, तो कहता लाओ, जिस सिर पर बहुत भार है; उसी तरह यह भी सही। मूल के अलावा कई हजार रुपये सूद के अलग हुए। फिर महाजनों के भी तीन लाख रुपये हैं। रियासत की आमदनी डेढ़-दो लाख रुपये सालाना है, अधिक नहीं। मैं इतना बड़ा साहस करुँ भी, तो किस बिरते पर? हॉँ, यदि बैरागी हो जाऊँ तो सम्भव है, मेरे जीवन में--यदि कहीं अचानक मृत्यु न हो जाय तो यह झगड़ा पाक हो जाय। इस अग्नि में कूदना अपने सम्पूर्ण जीवन, अपनी उमंगों और अपनी आशाओं को भस्म करना है। आह ! इन दिनों की प्रतीक्षा में मैंने क्या-क्या कष्ट नहीं भोगे। पिता जी ने इस चिंता में प्राण-त्याग किया। यह शुभ मुहूर्त हमारी अँधेरी रात के लिए दूर का दीपक था। हम इसी के आसरे जीवित थे। सोते-जागते सदैव इसी की चर्चा रहती थी। इससे चित्त को कितना संतोष और कितना अभिमान था। भूखे रहने के दिन भी हमारे तेवर मैले ने होते थे। जब इतने धैर्य और संतोष के बाद अच्छे दिन आये तो उससे कैसे विमुख हुआ जाय। फिर अपनी ही चिंता तो नहीं, रियासत की उन्नति की कितनी ही स्कीमें सोच चुका हूँ। क्या अपनी इच्छाओं के साथ उन विचारों को भी त्याग दूँ। इस अभागी रानी ने मुझे बुरी तरह फँसाया, जब तक जीती रही, कभी चैन से न बैठने दिया। मरी तो मेरे सिर पर यह बला डाल दी। परन्तु मैं दरिद्रता से इतना डरता क्यों हूँ? कोई पाप नहीं है। यदि मेरा त्याग हजारो घरानों को कष्ट और दुरावस्था से बचाये तो मुझे उससे मुँह न मोड़ना चाहिए। केवल सुख से जीवन व्यतीत करना ही हमारा ध्येय नहीं है। हमारी मान-प्रतिष्ठा और कीर्ति सुख-भोग ही से तो नहीं हुआ करती। राजमंदिरों में रहने वालों और विलास में रत राणाप्रताप को कौन जानता हैं? यह उनका आत्मा-समर्पण और कठिन व्रतपालन ही हैं, लिसने उन्हें हमारी जाति का सूर्य बना दिया है। श्रीरामचंद्र ने यदि अपना जीवन सुख-भोग में बिताया होता तो, आज हम उनका नाम भी न जानते। उनके आत्म बलिदान ने ही उन्हें अमर बना दिया। हमारी प्रतिष्ठा धन और विलास पर अवलम्बित नहीं है। मैं मोटर पर सवार हुआ तो क्या, और टट्टू पर चढ़ा तो क्या, होटल में ठहरा तो क्या और किसी मामूली घर ठहरा तो क्या। बहुत होगा, ताल्लुकदार लोग मेरी हँसी उड़ावेंगे। इसकी परवा नहीं। मैं तो हृदय से चाहता हूँ कि उन लोगों से अलग-अलग रहूँ। यदि इतनी निंदा से सैकड़ों परिवार का भला हो जाय, तो मैं मनुष्य नहीं, यदि प्रसन्नता से उसे सहन न करुँ। यदि अपने घोड़े और फिटन, सैर और शिकार, नौकर, चाकर और स्वार्थ-साधक हित-मित्रों से रहित होकर मैं सहस्रों अमीर-गरीब कुटुम्बों को, विधवाओं, अनाथों का भला कर सकूँ, तो मुझे इसमें कदापि विलम्ब न करना चाहिए। सहस्रों परिवारों के भाग्य इस समय मेरी मुट्टी में हैं। मेरा सुखभोग उनके लिए विष और मेरा आत्म-संयम उनके लिए अमृत है। मैं अमृत बन सकता हूँ, विष क्यों बनूँ। और फिर इसे आत्म त्याग समझना मेरी भूल है। यह एक संयोग है कि मैं आज इस जायदाद का अधिकारी हूँ, मैंने उसे कमाया नहीं। उसके लिए रक्त नहीं बहाया। न पसीना बहाया। यदि जायदाद मुझे न मिली होती तो मैं सहस्रों दीन भाइयों की भॉँति आज जीविकोपार्जन में लगा रहता। मैं क्यों न भूल जाऊँ कि में इस राज्य का स्वामी हूँ। ऐसे ही अवसरों पर मनुष्य की परख होती है। मैंने वर्षो पुस्तकावलोकन किया, वर्षो परोपकार के सिद्धान्तों का अनुनायी रहा। यदि इस समय उन सिद्धांतो को भूल जाऊँ, स्वार्थ को मनुष्यता और सदाचार से बढ़ने दूं तो, वस्तुत: यह मेरी अत्यन्त कायरता और स्वार्थपरता होगी। भला स्वार्थसाधन की शिक्षा के लिए गीता, मिल एमर्सन और अरस्तू का शिष्य बनने की क्या आवश्यकता थी? यह पाठ तो मुझे अपने दूसरे भाइयों से यों ही मिल जाता। प्रचलित प्रथा से बढ़ कर और कौन गुरु था? साधारण लोगों की भॉँति क्या मैं भी स्वार्थ के सामने सिर झुका दूँ। तो फिर विशेषता क्या रही? नहीं, मैं नानशंस (विवेक-बुद्धि) का ख्रून न करुँगा। जहां पुण्य कर सकता हूँ, पाप न करूँगा। परमात्मन्, तुम मेरी सहायता करो तुमने मुझे राजपूत-घर में जन्म दिया है। मेरे कर्म से इस महान् जाति को लज्जित न करो। नहीं, कदापि नहीं। यह गर्दन स्वार्थ के सम्मुख न झुकेगी। मैं राम, भीष्म और प्रताप का वंशज हूँ। शरीर-सेवक न बनूँगा।

----------


## Rajeev

६ (३)
कुँवर जगदीश सिंह को इस समय ऐसा ज्ञात हुआ, मानो वह किसी ऊँचे मीनार पर चड़ गये हैं। चित्त अभिमान से पूरित हो गया। ऑंखे प्रकाशमान हो गयीं। परन्तु एक ही क्षण में इस उमंग का उतार होने लगा, ऊँचे मानार के नीचे की ओर ऑंखे गयीं। सारा शरीर कॉँप उठा। उस मनुष्य की-सी दशा हो गयी, जो किसी नदी के तट पर बैठा उसमें कूदने का विचार कर रहा हो।
उन्होंने सोचा, क्या मेरे घर के लोग मुझसे सहमत होंगे? यदि मेरे कारण वे सहमत भी हो जायँ, तो क्या मुझे अधिकार हैं कि अपने साथ उनकी इच्छाओं का भी बलिदान करुँ? और-तो-और, माताजी कभी न मानेंगी, और कदाचित भाई लोग भी अस्वीकार करें। रियासत की हैसियत को देखते हुए वे कम हजार सालाना के हिस्सेदार हैं। और उनके भाग में किसी प्रकार का हस्तक्षेप नहीं कर सकता। मैं केवल अपना मालिक हूँ, परन्तु में भी तो अकेला नहीं हूँ। सावित्री स्वयं चाहे मेरे साथ आग में कूदने को तैयार हो, किंतु पने प्यारे पुत्र को इस ऑच के समीप कदापि न आने देगी।
कुँवर महाशय और अधिक न सोच सके । वह एक विकल दशा में पलंग पर से उठ बैठे और कमरे में टहलने लगे। थोड़ी देर बाद उन्होंने जँगले के बाहर की ओर झॉँका और किवाड़ खोलकर बाहर चले गये। चारों ओर अँधेरा था। उनकी चिंताओं की भॉँति सामने अपार और भंयकर गोमी नदी बह रही थी। वह धीरे-धीरे नदी के तट पर चले गये और देर तक वहॉँ टहलते रहे। आकुल हृदय को जल-तरंगों से प्रेम होता है। शायद इसलिए कि लहरें व्याकुल हैं। उन्होंने उपने चंचल को फिर एकाग्र किया। यदि रियासत की आमदनी से ये सब वृत्तियॉँ दी जायँगी, तो ऋण का सूद निकलना भी कठिन होगा। मूल का तो कहना ही क्या ! क्या आय में वृद्धि नहीं हो सकती? अभी अस्तबल में बीस घोड़े हैं। मेरे लिए एक काफी हैं। नौकरों की संख्या सौ से कम न होगी। मेरे लिए दो भी अधिक हैं। यह अनुचित हैं कि अपने ही भाइयों से नीचे सेवाएँ करायी जायँ। उन मनुष्यों को मैं अपने सीर की जमीन दे दूँगा। सुख से खेती करेंगे और मुझे आशीर्वाद देंगे। बगीचों के फल अब तक डालियों की भेंट हो जाते थे। अब उन्हें बेचूँगा, और सबसे बड़ी आमदनी तो बयाई की है। केवल महेशगंज के बाजार के दस हजार रुपये आते है। यह सब आमदनी महंत जी उड़ा जाते हैं। उनके लिए एक हजार रुपये साल होना चाहिए। अबकी इस बाजार का ठेका दूँगा। आठ हजार से कम न मिलेंगे। इन भदों से पचीस हजार रुपये की वार्षिक आय होगी। सावित्री और लल्ला (लड़के) के लिए एक हजार रुपये काफी हैं। मैं सावित्री से स्पष्ट कह दूँगा कि या तो एक हजार रुपये मासिक लो और मेरे साथ रहो या रियासत की आधी आमदनी ले लो, ओर मुझे छोड़ दो। रानी बनने की इच्छा हो, तो खुशी से बनो, परंतु मैं राजा न बनूँगा।
अचानक कुँवर साहब के कानों में आवाज आयी--राम नाम सत्य है। उन्होंने पीछे मुड़कर देखा। कई मनुष्य एक लाश लिए आते थे। उन लोगों ने नदी किनारे चिता बनायी और उसमें आग लगा दी। दो स्त्रियॉँ चिंग्धार कर रो रही थीं। इस विलाप का कुँवर साहब के चित्त पर कुछ प्रभाव न पड़ा। वह चित्त में लज्जित हो रहे थे कि मैं कितना पाषण-हृदय हूँ ! एक दीन मनुष्य की लाश जल रही हैं, स्त्रियाँ रो रही हैं और मेरा हृदय तनिक भी नहीं पसीजता ! पत्थर की मूर्ति की भॉँति खड़ा हूँ । एकबारगी स्त्री ने रोते हुए कहा- ‘हाय मेरे राजा ! तुम्हें विष कैसे मीठा लगा? यह हृदय-विदारक विलाप सुनते ही कुँवर साहब के चित्त में एक घाव-सा लग गया। करुण सजग हो गयी और नेत्र अश्रुपूर्ण हो गये। कदाचित इसने विष-पान करके प्राण दिये हैं। हाय ! उसे विष कैसे मीठा लगा ! इसमें कितनी करुणा हैं, कितना दु:ख, कितना आश्चर्य ! विष तो कड़वा पदार्थ है। क्योंकर मीठा हो गया। कटु, विष के बदले जिसने अपने मधुर प्राण दे दिये उस पर कोई कड़ी मुसीबत पड़ी होगी। ऐसी ही दशा में विष मधुर हो सकता है। कुँवर साहब तड़प गये। कारुणिक शब्द बार-बार उनके हृदय में गूंजते थे। अब उनसे वहॉँ न खड़ा रहा गया। वह उन आदमियों के पास आये, एक मनुष्य से पूछा--क्या बहुत दिनों से बीमार थे? इस मनुष्य ने कुँवर साहब की और आँसू-भरे नेत्रों से देखकर कहा--नहीं साहब, कहॉँ की बीमारी ! अभी आज संध्या तक भली-भांति बातें कर रहे थे। मालूम नहीं, संध्या को क्या खा लिया की खून की कै होने लगी। जब तक वैद्य-राज के यहॉँ जायॅ, तब तक ऑंखे उलट गयीं। नाड़ी छूट गयी। वैद्यराज ने आकर देखा, तो कहा--अब क्या हो सकता हैं.? अभी कुल बाईस-तेईस वर्ष की अवस्था थी। ऐसा पट्ठा सारे लखनऊ में नहीं था।
कुँवर--कुछ मालूम हुआ, विष क्यों खाया?
उस मनुष्य ने संदेह-दृष्टि से देखकर कहा--महाशय, और तो कोई
बात नहीं हुई । जब से यह बड़ा बैंक टूटा है, बहुत उदास रहते थे। कोई हजार रुपये बैंक में जमा किये थे। घी-दूध-मलाई की बड़ी दूकान थी। बिरादरी में मान था। वह सारी पूँजी डूब गयी। हम लोग राकते रहे कि बैंक में रुपये मत जमा करो ; किन्तु होनहार यह थी। किसी की नहीं सुनी। आज सबेरे स्त्री से गहने मॉँगते थे कि गिरवी रखकर अहीरों के दूध के दाम दे दें। उससे बातों-बातों में झगड़ा हो गया। बस न जाने क्या खा लिया।
कुँवर साहब हृदय कांप उठा। तुरन्त ध्यान आया--शिवदास तो नहीं है। पूछा इनका नाम शिवदास तो नहीं था। उस मनुष्य ने विस्मय से देख कर कहा-- हॉँ, यही नाम था। क्या आपसे जान-पहचान थी?
कुँवर--हॉँ, हम और यह बहुत दिनों तक बरहल में साथ-साथ खेले थे। आज शाम को वह हमसे बैंक में मिले थे। यदि उन्होंने मुझसे तनिक भी चर्चा की होती, तो मैं यथाशक्ति उनकी सहायता करता। शोक?
उस मनुष्य ने तब ध्यानपूर्वक कुँवर साहब को देखा, और जाकर स्त्रियों से कहा--चुप हो जाओ, बरहल के महाराज आये है। इतना सुनते ही शिवदास की माता जोर-जोर से सिर पटकती और रोती हुई आकर कुँवर साहब के पैरों पर गिर पड़ी। उसके मुख से केवल ये शब्द निकले--‘बेटा, बचपन से जिसे तुम भैया कहा करते थे--और गला रुँध गया।
कुँवर महाशय की ऑंखों से भी अश्रुपात हो रहा था। शिवदास की मूर्ति उनके सामने खड़ी यह कहती देख पड़ती थी कि तुमने मित्र होकर मेरे प्राण लिए।

----------


## Rajeev

७
भोर हो गया; परन्तु कुँवर साहब को नींद न आयी। जब से वह तीर से लौटे थे, उनके चित्त पर एक वैराग्य-सा छाया हुआ था। वह कारुणिक दृश्य उपने स्वार्थ के तर्को को छिन्न-भिन्न किये देता था। सावित्री के विरोध, लल्ला के निराशा-युक्त हठ और माता के कुशब्दों का अब उन्हें लेशमात्र भी भय न था। सावित्री कुढ़ेगी कुढ़े, लल्ला को भी संग्राम के क्षेत्र में कूदना पड़ेगा, कोई चिंता नहीं ! माता प्राण देने पर तत्पर होगी, क्या हर्ज है। मैं अपनर स्त्री-पुत्र तथा हित-मित्रादि के लिए सहस्रों परिवारो की हत्या न करुँगा। हाय ! शिवदास को जीवित रखने के लिए मैं ऐसी कितनी रियासतें छोड़ सकता हूँ। सावित्री को भूखों रहना पड़े, लल्ला को मजदूरी करनी पड़े, मुझे द्वार-द्वार भीख मॉँगनी पड़े तब भी दूसरों का गला न दबाऊँगा। अब विलम्ब का अवसर नहीं। न जाने आगे यह दिवाला और क्या-क्या आपत्तियॉँ खड़ी करे। मुझे इतना आगा-पीछा क्यों हा रहा है? यह केवल आत्म-निर्बलता हैं वरना यह कोई ऐसा बड़ा काम नहीं, जो किसी ने न किया हो। आये दिन लोग रुपये दान-पुण्य करते है। मुझे अपने कर्तव्य का ज्ञान है। उससे क्यों मुँह मोडूँ। जो कुछ हो, जो चाहे सिर पड़े, इसकी क्या चिन्ता। कुँवर ने घंटी बजायी। एक क्षण में अरदली ऑंखे मलता हुआ आया। 
    कुँवर साहब बोले--अभी जेकब बारिस्टर के पास जाकर मेरा सलाम दो। जाग गये होंगे। कहना, जरुरी काम है। नहीं, यह पत्र लेते जाओ। मोटर तैयार करा लो।

----------


## Rajeev

८
मिस्टर जेकब ने कुँवर साहब को बहुत समझाया कि आप इस दलदल में न फँसें, नहीं तो निकलना कठिन होगा। मालूम नहीं, अभी कितनी ऐसी रकमें हैं जिनका आपको पता नहीं है, परन्तु चित्त में दृढ़ हो जानेवाला निश्चय चूने का फर्श है, जिसको आपति के थपेड़े और भी पुष्ट कर देते हैं, कुँवर साहब अपने निश्चय पर दृढ़ रहे। दूसरे दिन समाचार-पत्रों में छपवा दिया कि मृत महारानी पर जितना कर्ज हैं वह सकारते हैं और नियत समय के भीतर चुका देगे।
    इस विज्ञापन के छपते ही लखनऊ में खलबली पड़ गयी। बुद्धिमानों की सम्मति में यह कुँवर महाशय की नितांत भूल थी, और जो लोग कानून से अनभिज्ञ थे, उन्होंने सोचा कि इसमें अवश्य कोई भेद है। ऐसे बहुत कम मनुष्य थे, जिन्हें कुँवर साहब की नीयत की सचाई पर विश्वास आया हो परन्तु कुँवर साहब का बखान चाहे न हुआ हो, आशीर्वाद की कमी न थी। बैंक के हजारों गरीब लेनदार सच्चे हृदय से उन्हे आशीर्वाद दे रहे थे। 
एक सप्ताह तक कुँवर साहब को सिर उठाने का अवकाश न मिला। मिस्टर जेकब का विचार सत्य सिद्ध हुआ। देना प्रतिदिन बढ़ता जाता था। कितने ही प्रोनोट ऐसे मिले, जिनका उन्हें कुछ भी पता न था। जौहरियों और अन्य बड़े-बड़े दूकानदारों का लेना भी कम न था। अन्दाजन तेरह- चौदह लाख का था। मीजान बीस लाख तक पहुँचा। कुँवर साहब घबराये। शंका हुई--ऐसा न हो कि उन्हें भाइयों का गुजारा भी बन्द करना पड़े, जिसका उन्हें कोई अधिकर नहीं था। यहॉँ तक कि सातवें दिन उन्होंने कई साहूकारों को बुरा-भला कहकर सामने से दूर किया। जहॉँ ब्याज का दर अधिक थी, उस कम कराया और जिन रकमों की मीयादें बीत चुकी थी, उनसे इनकार कर दिया।
उन्हें साहूकारों की कठोराता पर क्रोध आता था। उनके विचार से महाजनों को डूबते धन का एक भाग पा कर ही सन्तोष कर लेना चाहिए था। इतनी खींचतान करने पर भी कुल उन्नीस लाख से कम न हुआ। 
कुँवर साहब इन कामों से अवकाश पाकर एक दिन नेशनल बैंक की ओर जा निकले। बैंक खुला था। मृतक शरीर में प्राण आ गये थे। लेनदारों की भीड़ लगी हुई थी। लोग प्रसन्नचित्त लौटे जा रहे थे। कुँवर साहब को देखते ही सैकड़ो मनुष्य बड़े प्रेम से उनकी ओर दौड़े। किसी ने रोकर, किसी ने पैरों पर गिर कर और किसी ने सभ्यतापूर्वक अपनी कृतज्ञता प्रकट की। वह बैंक के कार्यकर्ताओं से भी मिले। लोगों ने कहा--इस विज्ञापन ने बैंक को जीवित कर दिया। बंगाली बाबू ने लाला साईंदास की आलोचना की--वह समझता था संसार में सब मनुष्य भलामानस है। हमको उपदेश करता था। अब उसकी ऑंख खुल गई है। अकेला घर में बैठा रहता है ! किसी को मुँह नहीं दिखाता हम सुनता है, वह यहॉँ से भाग जाना चाहता था। परन्तु बड़ा साहब बोला, भागेगा तो तुम्हारा ऊपर वारंट जारी कर देगा। अब साईंदास की जगह बंगाली बाबू मैंनेजर हो गये थे।
इसके बाद कुँवर साहब बरहल आये। भाइयों ने यह वृत्तांत सुना, तो बिगड़े, अदालत की धमकी दी। माताजी को ऐसा धक्का पहुँचा कि वह उसी दिन बीमार होकर एक ही सप्ताह में इस संसार से विदा हो गयीं। सावित्री को भी चोट लगी; पर उसने केवल सन्तोष ही नहीं किया, पति की उदारता और त्याग की प्रंशसा भी की ! रह गये लाल साहब। उन्होंने जब देखा कि अस्तवल से घोड़े निकले जाते हैं, हाथी मकनपुर के मेले में बिकने के लिए भेज दिये गये हैं और कहार विदा किये जा रहे हैं, तो व्याकुल हो पिता से बोले--बाबूजी, यह सब नौकर, घोड़े, हाथी कहॉँ जा रहे हैं?
कुँवर--एक राजा साहब के उत्सव में।
लालजी--कौन से राजा?
कुँवर—उनका नाम राजा दीनसिंह है।
लालजी—कहॉँ रहते हैं?
कुँवर—दरिद्रपुर।
लालजी—तो हम भी जायेंगे।
कुँवर—तुम्हें भी ले चलेंगे; परंतु इस बारात में पैदल चलने वालों का सम्मान सवारों से अधिक होगा।
लालजी—तो हम भी पैदल चलेंगे। 
कुँवर--वहॉँ परिश्रमी मनुष्य की प्रशंसा होती हैं।
लालजी—तो हम सबसे ज्यादा परिश्रम करेंगे। 
कुँवर साहब के दोनों भाई पॉँच-पॉच हजार रुपये गुजारा लेकर अलग हो गये। कुँवर साहब अपने और परिवार के लिए कठिनाई से एक हजार सालाना का प्रबन्ध कर सके, पर यह आमदनी एक रईस के लिए किसी तरह पर्याप्त नहीं थी। अतिथि-अभ्यागत प्रतिदिन टिके ही रहते थे। उन सब का भी सत्कार करना पड़ता था। बड़ी कठिनाई से निर्वाह होता था। इधर एक वर्ष से शिवदास के कुटुम्ब का भार भी सिर पर पड़ा, परन्तु कुँवार साहब कभी अपने निश्चय पर शोक नहीं करते। उन्हें कभी किसी ने चिंतित नहीं देखा। उनका मुख-मंडल धैर्य और सच्चे अभियान से सदैव प्रकाशित रहता है। साहित्य-प्रेम पहले से था। अब बागवानी से प्रेम हो गया है। अपने बाग में प्रात:काल से शाम तक पौदों की देख-रेख किया करते हैं और लाल साहब तो पक्के कृषक होते दिखाई देते है। अभी नव-दास वर्ष से अधिक अवस्था नहीं है, लेकिन अँधेरे मुँह खेत पहुँच जाते हैं। खाने-पीने की भी सुध नहीं रहती। 
उनका घोड़ा मौजूद हैं; परन्तु महीनों उस पर नहीं चढ़ते। उनकी यह धुन देखकर कुँवर साहब प्रसन्न होते हैं और कहा करते हैं—रियासत के भविष्य की ओर से निश्चित हूँ। लाल साहब कभी इस पाठ को न भूलेंगे। घर में सम्पत्ति होती, तो सुख-भोग, शिकार, दुराचार से सिवा और क्या सूझता ! सम्पत्ति बेचकर हमने परिश्रम और संतोष खरीदा, और यह सौदा बुरा नहीं। सावित्री इतनी संतोषी नहीं। वह कुँवर साहब के रोकने पर भी असामियां से छोटी-माटी भेंट ले लिया करती है और कुल-प्रथा नहीं तोड़ना चाहती।

----------


## Rajeev

'गबन' मुंशी प्रेमचंद का एक प्रसिद्ध उपन्यास है।जो की रार फाइल में दे रहा हु
 इसके कुल ३६ भाग है
फाइल साइज़-३.५३ एमबी
अवश्य पढ़ें ।
 :bloom: लिंक :bloom:

----------


## Rajeev

प्रेमचंद का महान उपन्यास - कर्मभूमि

कर्मभूमि  उपन्यास एक राजनीतिक उपन्यास है जिसमें विभिन्न राजनीतिक समस्याओं को कुछ  परिवारों के माध्यम से प्रस्तुत किया गया है। ये परिवार यद्यपि अपनी  पारिवारिक समस्याओं से जूझ रहे हैं तथापि तत्कालीन राजनीतिक आन्दोलन में  भाग ले रहे हैं। उपन्यास का कथानक काशी और उसके आस-पास के गाँवों से  संबंधित है। आन्दोलन दोनों ही जगह होता है और दोनों का उद्देश्य क्रान्ति  है। किन्तु यह क्रान्ति गाँधी जी के सत्याग्रह से प्रभावित है। गाँधीजी का  कहना था कि जेलों को इतना भर देना चाहिए कि उनमें जगह न रहे और इस प्रकार  शक्ति और अहिंसा से अंग्रेज सरकार पराजित हो जाए।

फाइल साइज़-२०.२२ एमबी

 :bloom: लिंक :bloom:

----------


## Rajeev

*प्रेमचंद परिचय*



प्रेमचंद
के उपनाम से लिखने वाले *धनपत**राय**श्रीवास्तव* हिन्दी और उर्दू के महानतम भारतीय लेखकों में से एक हैं। उन्हें मुंशी प्रेमचंद व नवाब राय नाम से भी जाना जाता है और *उपन्यास**सम्राट* के नाम से सम्मानित किया जाता है। इस नाम से उन्हें सर्वप्रथम बंगाल के विख्यात उपन्यासकार *शरतचंद्र**चट्टोपाध्याय*  ने संबोधित किया था। प्रेमचंद ने हिन्दी कहानी और उपन्यास की एक ऐसी  परंपरा का विकास किया जिस पर पूरी शती का साहित्य आगे चल सका। इसने आने  वाली एक पूरी पीढ़ी को गहराई तक प्रभावित किया और साहित्य की यथार्थवादी  परंपरा की नीव रखी। उनका लेखन हिन्दी साहित्य एक ऐसी विरासत है जिसके बिना  हिन्दी का विकास संभव ही नहीं था। वे एक सफल लेखक, देशभक्त नागरिक, कुशल  वक्ता, ज़िम्मेदार संपादक और संवेदनशील रचनाकार थे। बीसवीं शती के  पूर्वार्द्ध में जब हिन्दी में काम करने की तकनीकी सुविधाएँ नहीं थीं इतना  काम करने वाला लेखक उनके सिवा कोई दूसरा नहीं हुआ। प्रेमचंद के बाद जिन  लोगों ने साहित्*य को सामाजिक सरोकारों और प्रगतिशील मूल्*यों के साथ आगे  बढ़ाने का काम किया, उनके साथ प्रेमचंद की दी हुई विरासत और परंपरा ही काम  कर रही थी। बाद की तमाम पीढ़ियों, जिसमें यशपाल से लेकर मुक्तिबोध तक शामिल  हैं, को प्रेमचंद के रचना-कर्म ने दिशा प्रदान की।

प्रेमचंद ने हिन्दी कहानी और उपन्यास की एक ऐसी परंपरा का विकास किया जिस पर पूरी शती का साहित्य आगे चल सका। ।*प्रेमचन्द  का जन्म ३१ जुलाई सन् १८८० को बनारस शहर से चार मील दूर समही गाँव में हुआ  था। आपके पिता का नाम अजायब राय था। वह डाकखाने में मामूली नौकर के तौर पर  काम करते थे।*

----------


## Rajeev

*जीवन* 

*धनपतराय  की उम्र जब केवल आठ साल की थी तो माता के स्वर्गवास हो जाने के बाद से अपने  जीवन के अन्त तक लगातार विषम परिस्थितियों का सामना धनपतराय को करना पड़ा।  पिताजी ने दूसरी शादी कर ली जिसके कारण बालक प्रेम व स्नेह को चाहते हुए भी  ना पा सका। आपका जीवन गरीबी में ही पला। कहा जाता है कि आपके घर में भयंकर  गरीबी थी। पहनने के लिए कपड़े न होते थे और न ही खाने के लिए पर्याप्त भोजन  मिलता था। इन सबके अलावा घर में सौतेली माँ का व्यवहार भी हालत को खस्ता  करने वाला था।*

----------


## Rajeev

*शादी*

*आपके पिता  ने केवल १५ साल की आयू में आपका विवाह करा दिया। पत्नी उम्र में आपसे बड़ी  और बदसूरत थी। पत्नी की सूरत और उसके जबान ने आपके जले पर नमक का काम किया।  आप स्वयं लिखते हैं, "उम्र में वह मुझसे ज्यादा थी। जब मैंने उसकी सूरत  देखी तो मेरा खून सूख गया।......." उसके साथ - साथ जबान की भी मीठी न थी।  आपने अपनी शादी के फैसले पर पिता के बारे में लिखा है "पिताजी ने जीवन के  अन्तिम सालों में एक ठोकर खाई और स्वयं तो गिरे ही, साथ में मुझे भी डुबो  दिया: मेरी शादी बिना सोंचे समझे कर डाली।" हालांकि आपके पिताजी को भी बाद  में इसका एहसास हुआ और काफी अफसोस किया।*

*विवाह  के एक साल बाद ही पिताजी का देहान्त हो गया। अचानक आपके सिर पर पूरे घर का  बोझ आ गया। एक साथ पाँच लोगों का खर्चा सहन करना पड़ा। पाँच लोगों में  विमाता, उसके दो बच्चे पत्नी और स्वयं। प्रेमचन्द की आर्थिक विपत्तियों का  अनुमान इस घटना से लगाया जा सकता है कि पैसे के अभाव में उन्हें अपना कोट  बेचना पड़ा और पुस्तकें बेचनी पड़ी। एक दिन ऐसी हालत हो गई कि वे अपनी सारी  पुस्तकों को लेकर एक बुकसेलर के पास पहुंच गए। वहाँ एक हेडमास्टर मिले  जिन्होंने आपको अपने स्कूल में अध्यापक पद पर नियुक्त किया।*

----------


## Rajeev

*शिक्षा*

*अपनी  गरीबी से लड़ते हुए प्रेमचन्द ने अपनी पढ़ाई मैट्रिक तक पहुंचाई। जीवन के  आरंभ में आप अपने गाँव से दूर बनारस पढ़ने के लिए नंगे पाँव जाया करते थे।  इसी बीच पिता का देहान्त हो गया। पढ़ने का शौक था, आगे चलकर वकील बनना  चाहते थे। मगर गरीबी ने तोड़ दिया। स्कूल आने - जाने के झंझट से बचने के लिए  एक वकील साहब के यहाँ ट्यूशन पकड़ लिया और उसी के घर एक कमरा लेकर रहने  लगे। ट्यूशन का पाँच रुपया मिलता था। पाँच रुपये में से तीन रुपये घर वालों  को और दो रुपये से अपनी जिन्दगी की गाड़ी को आगे बढ़ाते रहे। इस दो रुपये  से क्या होता महीना भर तंगी और अभाव का जीवन बिताते थे। इन्हीं जीवन की  प्रतिकूल परिस्थितियों में मैट्रिक पास किया।*

----------


## Rajeev

*साहित्यिक रुचि*

*गरीबी,  अभाव, शोषण तथा उत्पीड़न जैसी जीवन की प्रतिकूल परिस्थितियाँ भी प्रेमचन्द  के साहित्य की ओर उनके झुकाव को रोक न सकी। प्रेमचन्द जब मिडिल में थे तभी  से आपने उपन्यास पढ़ना आरंभ कर दिया था। आपको बचपन से ही उर्दू आती थी। आप  पर नॉवल और उर्दू उपन्यास का ऐसा उन्माद छाया कि आप बुकसेलर की दुकान पर  बैठकर ही सब नॉवल पढ़ गए। आपने दो - तीन साल के अन्दर ही सैकड़ों नॉवेलों को  पढ़ डाला।* 

*आपने बचपन  में ही उर्दू के समकालीन उपन्यासकार सरुर मोलमा शार, रतन नाथ सरशार आदि के  दीवाने हो गये कि जहाँ भी इनकी किताब मिलती उसे पढ़ने का हर संभव प्रयास  करते थे। आपकी रुचि इस बात से साफ झलकती है कि एक किताब को पढ़ने के लिए  आपने एक तम्बाकू वाले से दोस्ती करली और उसकी दुकान पर मौजूद "तिलस्मे -  होशरुबा" पढ़ डाली।*

*अंग्रेजी  के अपने जमाने के मशहूर उपन्यासकार रोनाल्ड की किताबों के उर्दू तरजुमो को  आपने काफी कम उम्र में ही पढ़ लिया था। इतनी बड़ी - बड़ी किताबों और  उपन्यासकारों को पढ़ने के बावजूद प्रेमचन्द ने अपने मार्ग को अपने  व्यक्तिगत विषम जीवन अनुभव तक ही महदूद रखा।*

*तेरह  वर्ष की उम्र में से ही प्रेमचन्द ने लिखना आरंभ कर दिया था। शुरु में  आपने कुछ नाटक लिखे फिर बाद में उर्दू में उपन्यास लिखना आरंभ किया। इस तरह  आपका साहित्यिक सफर शुरु हुआ जो मरते दम तक साथ - साथ रहा।*

----------


## Rajeev

*प्रेमचन्द की दूसरी शादी*

*सन्  १९०५ में आपकी पहली पत्नी पारिवारिक कटुताओं के कारण घर छोड़कर मायके चली  गई फिर वह कभी नहीं आई। विच्छेद के बावजूद कुछ सालों तक वह अपनी पहली पत्नी  को खर्चा भेजते रहे। सन् १९०५ के अन्तिम दिनों में आपने शीवरानी देवी से  शादी कर ली। शीवरानी देवी एक विधवा थी और विधवा के प्रति आप सदा स्नेह के  पात्र रहे थे।*

*यह कहा जा  सकता है कि दूसरी शादी के पश्चात् आपके जीवन में परिस्थितियां कुछ बदली और  आय की आर्थिक तंगी कम हुई। आपके लेखन में अधिक सजगता आई। आपकी पदोन्नति  हुई तथा आप स्कूलों के डिप्टी इन्सपेक्टर बना दिये गए। इसी खुशहाली के  जमाने में आपकी पाँच कहानियों का संग्रह सोजे वतन प्रकाश में आया। यह  संग्रह काफी मशहूर हुआ।*

----------


## Rajeev

*व्यक्तित्व*

*सादा  एवं सरल जीवन के मालिक प्रेमचन्द सदा मस्त रहते थे। उनके जीवन में  विषमताओं और कटुताओं से वह लगातार खेलते रहे। इस खेल को उन्होंने बाजी मान  लिया जिसको हमेशा जीतना चाहते थे। अपने जीवन की परेशानियों को लेकर  उन्होंने एक बार मुंशी दयानारायण निगम को एक पत्र में लिखा "हमारा काम तो  केवल खेलना है- खूब दिल लगाकर खेलना- खूब जी- तोड़ खेलना, अपने को हार से इस  तरह बचाना मानों हम दोनों लोकों की संपत्ति खो बैठेंगे। किन्तु हारने के  पश्चात् - पटखनी खाने के बाद, धूल झाड़ खड़े हो जाना चाहिए और फिर ताल ठोंक  कर विरोधी से कहना चाहिए कि एक बार फिर जैसा कि सूरदास कह गए हैं, "तुम  जीते हम हारे। पर फिर लड़ेंगे।" कहा जाता है कि प्रेमचन्द हंसोड़ प्रकृति के  मालिक थे। विषमताओं भरे जीवन में हंसोड़ होना एक बहादुर का काम है। इससे इस  बात को भी समझा जा सकता है कि वह अपूर्व जीवनी-शक्ति का द्योतक थे। सरलता,  सौजन्यता और उदारता के वह मूर्ति थे।*

*जहां  उनके हृदय में मित्रों के लिए उदार भाव था वहीं उनके हृदय में गरीबों एवं  पीड़ितों के लिए सहानुभूति का अथाह सागर था। जैसा कि उनकी पत्नी कहती हैं  "कि जाड़े के दिनों में चालीस - चालीस रुपये दो बार दिए गए दोनों बार  उन्होंने वह रुपये प्रेस के मजदूरों को दे दिये। मेरे नाराज होने पर  उन्होंने कहा कि यह कहां का इंसाफ है कि हमारे प्रेस में काम करने वाले  मजदूर भूखे हों और हम गरम सूट पहनें।"*

*प्रेमचन्द  उच्चकोटि के मानव थे। आपको गाँव जीवन से अच्छा प्रेम था। वह सदा साधारण  गंवई लिबास में रहते थे। जीवन का अधिकांश भाग उन्होंने गाँव में ही गुजारा।  बाहर से बिल्कुल साधारण दिखने वाले प्रेमचन्द अन्दर से जीवनी-शक्ति के  मालिक थे। अन्दर से जरा सा भी किसी ने देखा तो उसे प्रभावित होना ही था। वह  आडम्बर एवं दिखावा से मीलों दूर रहते थे। जीवन में न तो उनको विलास मिला  और न ही उनको इसकी तमन्ना थी। तमाम महापुरुषों की तरह अपना काम स्वयं करना  पसंद करते थे।*

----------


## Rajeev

*प्रेमचन्द की कृतियाँ*

*प्रेमचन्द  ने अपने नाते के मामू के एक विशेष प्रसंग को लेकर अपनी सबसे पहली रचना  लिखी। १३ साल की आयु में इस रचना के पूरा होते ही प्रेमचन्द साकहत्यकार की  पंक्ति में खड़े हो गए। सन् १८९४ ई० में "होनहार बिरवार के चिकने-चिकने पात"  नामक नाटक की रचना की। सन् १८९८ में एक उपन्यास लिखा। लगभग इसी समय "रुठी  रानी" नामक दूसरा उपन्यास जिसका विषय इतिहास था की रचना की। सन १९०२ में  प्रेमा और सन् १९०४-०५ में "हम खुर्मा व हम सवाब" नामक उपन्यास लिखे गए। इन  उपन्यासों में विधवा-जीवन और विधवा-समस्या का चित्रण प्रेमचन्द ने काफी  अच्छे ढंग से किया।* 

*जब  कुछ आर्थिक निर्जिंश्चतता आई तो १९०७ में पाँच कहानियों का संग्रह सोड़ो वतन  (वतन का दुख दर्द) की रचना की। जैसा कि इसके नाम से ही मालूम होता है,  इसमें देश प्रेम और देश को जनता के दर्द को रचनाकार ने प्रस्तुत किया।  अंग्रेज शासकों को इस संग्रह से बगावत की झलक मालूम हुई। इस समय प्रेमचन्द  नायाबराय के नाम से लिखा करते थे। लिहाजा नायाब राय की खोज शुरु हुई।  नायाबराय पकड़ लिये गए और शासक के सामने बुलाया गया। उस दिन आपके सामने ही  आपकी इस कृति को अंग्रेजी शासकों ने जला दिया और बिना आज्ञा न लिखने का  बंधन लगा दिया गया।*

*इस  बंधन से बचने के लिए प्रेमचन्द ने दयानारायण निगम को पत्र लिखा और उनको  बताया कि वह अब कभी नयाबराय या धनपतराय के नाम से नहीं लिखेंगे तो मुंशी  दयानारायण निगम ने पहली बार प्रेमचन्द नाम सुझाया। यहीं से धनपतराय हमेशा  के लिए प्रेमचन्द हो गये।*

*"सेवा  सदन", "मिल मजदूर" तथा १९३५ में गोदान की रचना की। गोदान आपकी समस्त  रचनाओं में सबसे ज्यादा मशहूर हुई अपनी जिन्दगी के आखिरी सफर में मंगलसूत्र  नामक अंतिम उपन्यास लिखना आरंभ किया। दुर्भाग्यवश मंगलसूत्र को अधूरा ही  छोड़ गये। इससे पहले उन्होंने महाजनी और पूँजीवादी युग प्रवृत्ति की निन्दा  करते हुए "महाजनी सभ्यता" नाम से एक लेख भी लिखा था।*

*मृत्यु*

*सन्  १९३६ ई० में प्रेमचन्द बीमार रहने लगे। अपने इस बीमार काल में ही आपने  "प्रगतिशील लेखक संघ" की स्थापना में सहयोग दिया। आर्थिक कष्टों तथा इलाज  ठीक से न कराये जाने के कारण ८ अक्टूबर १९३६ में आपका देहान्त हो गया। और  इस तरह वह दीप सदा के लिए बुझ गया जिसने अपनी जीवन की बत्ती को कण-कण जलाकर  भारतीयों का पथ आलोकित किया।*

----------


## Rajeev

*मुंशी प्रेमचंद  का नाटक - न्याय*

'न्याय' उपन्यास-सम्राट प्रेमचंद का एक प्रसिद्ध नाटक है । इसमें प्रेमचंद  ने अपनी पूरी प्रतिभा का प्रयोग किया है। हालाँकि यह एक अंग्रेजी नाटक का  हिंदी अनुवाद है, परन्तु इसमें प्रेमचंद की लेखनी की छाप  साफ़  दिखाई देती  है।

अवश्य पढ़ें।

*लिंक*

----------


## Rajeev

'गबन' मुंशी प्रेमचंद का एक प्रसिद्ध उपन्यास है।
अवश्य पढ़ें ।

*लिंक*

----------


## Rajeev

*निर्मला - उपन्यास (प्रेमचंद)*

प्रेमचंद का प्रसिद्ध उपन्यास - *निर्मला*।

  प्रेमचन्द्र की गणना हिन्दी के निर्माताओं में की जाती है। कहानी और  उपन्यास के क्षेत्रों में उन्होंने पहली सफल रचनाएँ दीं जो गुण तथा आकार  दोनों दृष्टियों से अन्यतम हैं।
प्रेमचन्द्र के जिन उपन्यासों ने  साहित्य के मानक स्थापित किए, उनमें निर्मला बहुत आगे माना जाता है। इसमें  हिन्दू समाज में स्त्री के स्थान का सशक्त चित्रण किया गया है। इस पर बना  दूरदर्शन का सीरियल भी बहुत लोकप्रिय हुआ है।

प्रेमचन्द का यह  उपन्यास ‘‘निर्मला’’ छोटा होते हुए भी उनके प्रमुख उपन्यासों में गिना जाता  है। इसका प्रकाशन आज से लगभग 65 साल पहले 1925 में हुआ था। इस उपन्यास में  उन्होंने दहेज प्रथा तथा बेमेल विवाह की समस्या उठाई है और बहुसंख्यक  मध्यमवर्गीय हिन्दू समाज के जीवन का बड़ा यथार्थवादी मार्मिक चित्रण  प्रस्तुत किया है।

*लिंक*

----------


## Rajeev

*जुलूस - कहानी (प्रेमचंद)*

उपन्यास-सम्राट प्रेमचंद की कहानी - जुलूस ।

ये प्रेमचंद जी की प्रसिद्ध कहानी है । 

*लिंक*

----------


## Rajeev

मित्रो यह मैंने जितनी भी कहानिया भेजी मैं उन सभी का संग्रह दे रहा हु ताकि आप ऑफलाइन में भी पढ़ सके
 :bloom: लिंक :bloom: 
_धन्यवाद_

----------


## Rajeev

*मित्रो जैसा की मैंने कहा था की मेरी पास जितनी भी कहानिया है मैं उन्हें इस सूत्र में दुगा मैंने अपना वादा पूरा किया
और आज इस सूत्र को समाप्त किया मित्रो एक बात मैं आप लोग से भी कहना चाहता हु की अगर आपके पास
भी प्रेमचंद की कोई कहानी हो तो उसे इस सूत्र में जरुर दे !*
*:Dधन्यवाद:D*

----------


## Nokia2690

आगे की कहानी लिखे प्रयास बहुत अच्छा है

----------


## Nokia2690

:-) र्क्रप्या आगे की कहानी लिखे मन कहानी को पढने के लिए बैचेन है

----------


## Nokia2690

कब तक इंतजार करावोगे दोस्त

----------


## Nokia2690

जब कहानी पूरी नही लिखनी थी तो लिखी क्योँ

----------


## saurabhcol

मित्रों मुझे लगता है की इस फोरम पर हिंदी के प्रशंसको की संख्या ज्यादा है और हिंदी बिना प्रेमचंद्र के अपूर्ण है इसलिय मै यह सूत्र चालू कर करा हू :partly_cloudy:

----------


## saurabhcol

आत्माराम

 वेदों-ग्राम में महादेव सोनार एक सुविख्यात आदमी था। वह अपने सायबान में प्रात: से संध्या तक अँगीठी के सामने बैठा हुआ खटखट किया करता था। यह लगातार ध्वनि सुनने के लोग इतने अभ्यस्त हो गये थे कि जब किसी कारण से वह बंद हो जाती, तो जान पड़ता था, कोई चीज गायब हो गयी। वह नित्य-प्रति एक बार प्रात:काल अपने तोते का पिंजड़ा लिए कोई भजन गाता हुआ तालाब की ओर जाता था। उस धँधले प्रकाश में उसका जर्जर शरीर, पोपला मुँह और झुकी हुई कमर देखकर किसी अपरिचित मनुष्य को उसके पिशाच होने का भ्रम हो सकता था। ज्यों ही लोगों के कानों में आवाज आती—‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता,’ लोग समझ जाते कि भोर हो गयी।
	महादेव का पारिवारिक जीवन सूखमय न था। उसके तीन पुत्र थे, तीन बहुऍं थीं, दर्जनों नाती-पाते थे, लेकिन उसके बोझ को हल्का करने-वाला कोई न था। लड़के कहते—‘तब तक दादा जीते हैं, हम जीवन का आनंद भोग ले, फिर तो यह ढोल गले पड़ेगी ही।’ बेचारे महादेव को कभी-कभी निराहार ही रहना पड़ता। भोजन के समय उसके घर में साम्यवाद का ऐसा गगनभेदी  निर्घोष होता कि वह भूखा ही उठ आता, और नारियल का हुक्का पीता हुआ सो जाता। उनका व्यापसायिक जीवन और भी आशांतिकारक था। यद्यपि वह अपने काम में निपुण था, उसकी खटाई औरों से कहीं ज्यादा शुद्धिकारक और उसकी रासयनिक क्रियाऍं कहीं ज्यादा कष्टसाध्य थीं, तथापि उसे आये दिन शक्की और धैर्य-शून्य प्राणियों के अपशब्द सुनने पड़ते थे, पर महादेव अविचिलित गाम्भीर्य से सिर झुकाये सब कुछ सुना करता था। ज्यों ही यह कलह शांत होता, वह अपने तोते की ओर देखकर पुकार उठता—‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्तदाता।’ इस मंत्र को जपते ही उसके चित्त को पूर्ण शांति प्राप्त हो जाती थी।  
२
    एक दिन संयोगवश किसी लड़के ने पिंजड़े का द्वार खोल दिया। तोता उड़ गया। महादेव ने सिह उठाकर जो पिंजड़े की ओर देखा, तो उसका कलेजा सन्न-से हो गया। तोता कहॉँ गया। उसने फिर पिंजड़े को देखा, तोता गायब था। महादेव घबड़ा कर उठा और इधर-उधर खपरैलों पर निगाह दौड़ाने लगा। उसे संसार में कोई वस्तु अगर प्यारी थी, तो वह यही तोता। लड़के-बालों, नाती-पोतों से उसका जी भर गया था। लड़को की चुलबुल से उसके काम में विघ्न पड़ता था। बेटों से उसे प्रेम न था; इसलिए नहीं कि वे निकम्मे थे; बल्कि इसलिए कि उनके कारण वह अपने आनंददायी कुल्हड़ों की नियमित संख्या से वंचित रह जाता था। पड़ोसियों से  उसे चिढ़ थी, इसलिए कि वे अँगीठी से आग निकाल ले जाते थे। इन समस्त विघ्न-बाधाओं से उसके लिए कोई पनाह थी, तो यही तोता था। इससे उसे किसी प्रकार का कष्ट न होता था। वह अब उस अवस्था में था जब मनुष्य को शांति भोग के सिवा और कोई इच्छा नहीं रहती। 
	तोता एक खपरैल पर बैठा था। महादेव ने पिंजरा उतार लिया और उसे दिखाकर कहने लगा—‘आ आ’ सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदाता।’ लेकिन गॉँव और घर के लड़के एकत्र हो कर चिल्लाने और तालियॉँ बजाने लगे। ऊपर से कौओं ने कॉँव-कॉँव की रट लगायी? तोता उड़ा और गॉँव से बाहर निकल कर एक पेड़ पर जा बैठा। महादेव खाली पिंजडा लिये उसके पीछे दौड़ा, सो दौड़ा। लोगो को उसकी द्रुतिगामिता पर अचम्भा हो रहा था। मोह की इससे सुन्दर, इससे सजीव, इससे भावमय कल्पना नहीं की जा सकती। 
	दोपहर हो गयी थी। किसान लोग खेतों से चले आ रहे थे। उन्हें विनोद का अच्छा अवसर मिला। महादेव को चिढ़ाने में सभी को मजा आता था। किसी ने कंकड़ फेंके, किसी ने तालियॉँ बजायीं। तोता फिर उड़ा और वहाँ से दूर आम के बाग में एक पेड़ की फुनगी पर जा बैठा । महादेव फिर खाली पिंजड़ा लिये मेंढक की भॉँति उचकता चला। बाग में पहुँचा तो पैर के तलुओं से आग निकल रही थी, सिर चक्कर खा रहा था। जब जरा सावधान हुआ, तो फिर पिंजड़ा उठा कर कहने लगे—‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता’ तोता फुनगी से उतर कर नीचे की एक डाल पी आ बैठा, किन्तु महादेव की ओर सशंक नेत्रों से ताक रहा था। महादेव ने समझा, डर रहा है। वह पिंजड़े को छोड़ कर आप एक दूसरे पेड़ की आड़ में छिप गया। तोते ने चारों ओर गौर से देखा, निश्शंक हो गया, अतरा और आ कर पिंजड़े के ऊपर बैठ गया। महादेव का हृदय उछलने लगा। ‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता’ का मंत्र जपता हुआ धीरे-धीरे तोते के समीप आया और लपका कि तोते को पकड़ लें, किन्तु तोता हाथ न आया, फिर पेड़ पर आ बैठा।
	शाम तक यही हाल रहा। तोता कभी इस डाल पर जाता, कभी उस डाल पर। कभी पिंजड़े पर आ बैठता, कभी पिंजड़े के द्वार पर बैठे अपने दाना-पानी की प्यालियों को देखता, और फिर उड़ जाता। बुड्ढा अगर मूर्तिमान मोह था, तो तोता मूर्तिमयी माया। यहॉँ तक कि शाम हो गयी। माया और मोह का यह संग्राम अंधकार में विलीन हो गया।
३
रात हो गयी ! चारों ओर निबिड़ अंधकार छा गया। तोता न जाने पत्तों में कहॉँ छिपा बैठा था। महादेव जानता था कि रात को तोता कही उड़कर नहीं जा सकता, और न पिंजड़े ही में आ सकता हैं, फिर भी वह उस जगह से हिलने का नाम न लेता था। आज उसने दिन भर कुछ नहीं खाया। रात के भोजन का समय भी निकल गया, पानी की बूँद भी उसके कंठ में न गयी, लेकिन उसे न भूख थी, न प्यास ! तोते के बिना उसे अपना जीवन निस्सार, शुष्क और सूना जान पड़ता था। वह दिन-रात काम करता था;  इसलिए कि यह उसकी अंत:प्रेरणा थी; जीवन के और काम इसलिए करता था कि आदत थी। इन कामों मे उसे अपनी सजीवता का लेश-मात्र भी ज्ञान न होता था। तोता ही वह वस्तु था, जो उसे चेतना की याद दिलाता था। उसका हाथ से जाना जीव का देह-त्याग करना था। 
	महादेव दिन-भर का भूख-प्यासा, थका-मॉँदा, रह-रह कर झपकियॉँ ले लेता था; किन्तु एक क्षण में फिर चौंक कर ऑंखे खोल देता और उस विस्तृत अंधकार में उसकी आवाज सुनायी देती—‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता।’
	आधी रात गुजर गयी थी। सहसा वह कोई आहट पा कर चौका। देखा, एक दूसरे वृक्ष के नीचे एक धुँधला दीपक जल रहा है, और कई आदमी बैंठे हुए आपस में कुछ बातें कर रहे हैं। वे सब चिलम पी रहे थे। तमाखू की महक ने उसे अधीर कर दिया। उच्च स्वर से बोला—‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता’ और उन आदमियों की ओर चिलम पीने चला गया; किन्तु जिस प्रकार बंदूक की आवाज सुनते ही हिरन भाग जाते हैं उसी प्रकार उसे आते देख सब-के-सब उठ कर भागे। कोई इधर गया, कोई उधर। महादेव चिल्लाने लगा—‘ठहरो-ठहरो !’ एकाएक उसे ध्यान आ गया, ये सब चोर हैं। वह जारे से चिल्ला उठा—‘चोर-चोर, पकड़ो-पकड़ो !’ चोरों ने पीछे फिर कर न देखा। 
महादेव दीपक के पास गया, तो उसे एक मलसा रखा हुआ मिला जो मोर्चे से काला हो रहा था। महादेव का हृदय उछलने लगा। उसने कलसे मे हाथ डाला, तो मोहरें थीं। उसने एक मोहरे बाहर निकाली और दीपक के उजाले में देखा। हॉँ मोहर थी। उसने तुरंत कलसा उठा लिया, और दीपक बुझा दिया और पेड़ के नीचे छिप कर बैठ रहा। साह से चोर बन गया।
उसे फिर शंका हुई, ऐसा न हो, चोर लौट आवें, और मुझे अकेला देख कर मोहरें छीन लें। उसने कुछ मोहर कमर में बॉँधी, फिर एक सूखी लकड़ी से जमीन की की मिटटी हटा कर कई गड्ढे बनाये, उन्हें माहरों से भर कर मिटटी से ढँक दिया। 
४
महादेव के अतर्नेत्रों के सामने अब एक दूसरा जगत् था, चिंताओं और कल्पना से परिपूर्ण। यद्यपि अभी कोष के हाथ से निकल जाने का भय था; पर अभिलाषाओं ने अपना काम शुरु कर दिया। एक पक्का मकान बन गया, सराफे की एक भारी दूकान खुल गयी, निज सम्बन्धियों से फिर नाता जुड़ गया, विलास की सामग्रियॉँ एकत्रित हो गयीं। तब तीर्थ-यात्रा करने चले, और वहॉँ से लौट कर बड़े समारोह से यज्ञ, ब्रह्मभोज हुआ। इसके पश्चात एक शिवालय और कुऑं बन गया, एक बाग भी लग गया और वह नित्यप्रति कथा-पुराण सुनने लगा। साधु-सन्तों का आदर-सत्कार होने लगा। 
अकस्मात उसे ध्यान आया, कहीं चोर आ जायँ , तो मैं भागूँगा क्यों-कर? उसने परीक्षा करने के लिए कलसा उठाया। और दो सौ पग तक बेतहाशा भागा हुआ चला गया। जान पड़ता था, उसके पैरो में पर लग गये हैं। चिंता शांत हो गयी। इन्हीं कल्पनाओं में रात व्यतीत हो गयी। उषा का आगमन हुआ, हवा जागी, चिड़ियॉँ गाने लगीं। सहसा महादेव के कानों में आवाज आयी—
	‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता,
	राम के चरण में चित्त लगा।’
यह बोल सदैव महादेव की जिह्वा पर रहता था। दिन में सहस्रों ही बार ये शब्द उसके मुँह से निकलते थे, पर उनका धार्मिक भाव कभी भी उसके अन्त:कारण को स्पर्श न करता था। जैसे किसी बाजे से राग निकलता हैं, उसी प्रकार उसके मुँह से यह बोल निकलता था। निरर्थक और प्रभाव-शून्य। तब उसका हृदय-रुपी वृक्ष पत्र-पल्लव विहीन था। यह निर्मल वायु उसे गुंजरित न कर सकती थी; पर अब उस वृक्ष में कोपलें और शाखाऍं निकल आयी थीं। इन वायु-प्रवाह से झूम उठा, गुंजित हो गया। 
अरुणोदय का समय था। प्रकृति एक अनुरागमय प्रकाश में डूबी हुई थी। उसी समय तोता पैरों को जोड़े हुए ऊँची डाल से उतरा, जैसे आकाश से कोई तारा टूटे और आ कर पिंजड़े में बैठ गया। महादेव प्रफुल्लित हो कर दौड़ा और पिंजड़े को उठा कर बोला—आओ आत्माराम तुमने कष्ट तो बहुत दिया, पर मेरा जीवन भी सफल कर दिया। अब तुम्हें चॉँदी के पिंजड़े में रखूंगा और सोने से मढ़ दूँगा।’ उसके रोम-रोम के परमात्मा के गुणानुवाद की ध्वनि निकलने लगी। प्रभु तुम कितने दयावान् हो ! यह तुम्हारा असीम वात्सल्य है, नहीं तो मुझ पापी, पतित प्राणी कब इस कृपा के योग्य था ! इस पवित्र भावों से आत्मा विन्हल हो गयी  ! वह अनुरक्त हो कर कह उठा—
‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता,
राम के चरण में चित्त लागा।’

उसने एक हाथ में पिंजड़ा लटकाया, बगल में कलसा दबाया और घर चला।
५

----------


## saurabhcol

महादेव घर पहुँचा, तो अभी कुछ अँधेरा था। रास्ते में एक कुत्ते के सिवा और किसी से भेंट न हुई, और कुत्ते को मोहरों से विशेष प्रेम नहीं होता। उसने कलसे को एक नाद में छिपा दिया, और कोयले से अच्छी तरह ढँक कर अपनी कोठरी में रख आया। जब दिन निकल आया तो वह सीधे पुराहित के घर पहुँचा। पुरोहित पूजा पर बैठे सोच रहे थे—कल ही मुकदमें की पेशी हैं और अभी तक हाथ में कौड़ी भी नहीं—यजमानो में कोई सॉँस भी लेता। इतने में महादेव ने पालागन की। पंड़ित जी ने मुँह फेर लिया। यह अमंगलमूर्ति कहॉँ से आ पहुँची, मालमू नहीं, दाना भी मयस्सर होगा या नहीं। रुष्ट हो कर पूछा—क्या है जी, क्या कहते हो। जानते नहीं, हम इस समय पूजा पर रहते हैं।
महादेव ने कहा—महाराज, आज मेरे यहॉँ सत्यनाराण की कथा है। 
पुरोहित जी विस्मित हो गये। कानों पर विश्वास न हुआ। महादेव
के घर कथा का होना उतनी ही असाधारण घटना थी, जितनी अपने घर से किसी भिखारी के लिए भीख निकालना। पूछा—आज क्या है?
	महादेव बोला—कुछ नहीं, ऐसा इच्छा हुई कि आज भगवान की कथा सुन लूँ।
प्रभात ही से तैयारी होने लगी। वेदों के निकटवर्ती गॉँवो में सूपारी फिरी। कथा के उपरांत भोज का भी नेवता था। जो सुनता आश्चर्य करता आज रेत में दूब कैसे जमी। 
	संध्या समय जब सब लोग जमा हो, और पंडित जी अपने सिंहासन पर विराजमान हुए, तो महादेव खड़ा होकर उच्च स्वर में बोला—भाइयों मेरी सारी उम्र छल-कपट में कट गयी। मैंने न जाने कितने आदमियों को दगा दी, कितने खरे को खोटा किया; पर अब भगवान ने मुझ पर दया की है, वह मेरे मुँह की कालिख को मिटाना चाहते हैं। मैं आप सब भाइयों से ललकार कर कहता हूँ कि जिसका मेरे जिम्मे जो कुछ निकलता हो, जिसकी जमा मैंने मार ली हो, जिसके चोखे माल का खोटा कर दिया हो, वह आकर अपनी एक-एक कौड़ी चुका ले, अगर कोई यहॉँ न आ सका हो, तो आप लोग उससे जाकर कह दीजिए, कल से एक महीने तक, जब जी चाहे, आये और अपना हिसाब चुकता कर ले। गवाही-साखी का काम नहीं।
	सब लोग सन्नाटे में आ गये। कोई मार्मिक भाव से सिर हिला कर बोला—हम कहते न थे। किसी ने अविश्वास से कहा—क्या खा कर भरेगा, हजारों को टोटल हो जायगा।
	एक ठाकुर ने ठठोली की—और जो लोग सुरधाम चले गये। 
	महादेव ने उत्तर दिया—उसके घर वाले तो होंगे।
किन्तु इस समय लोगों को वसूली की इतनी इच्छा न थी, जितनी यह जानने की कि इसे इतना धन मिल कहॉँ से गया। किसी को महादेव के पास आने का साहस न हुआ। देहात के आदमी थे, गड़े मुर्दे उखाड़ना क्या जानें। फिर प्राय: लोगों को याद भी न था कि उन्हें महादेव से क्या पाना हैं, और ऐसे पवित्र अवसर पर भूल-चूक हो जाने का भय उनका मुँह बन्द किये हुए था। सबसे बड़ी बात यह थी कि महादेव की साधुता ने उन्हीं वशीभूत कर लिया था। 
	अचानक पुरोहित जी बोले—तुम्हें याद हैं, मैंने एक कंठा बनाने के लिए सोना दिया था, तुमने कई माशे तौल में उड़ा दिये थे। 
महादेव—हॉँ, याद हैं, आपका कितना नुकसान हुआ होग।
पुरोहित—पचास रुपये से कम न होगा।
महादेव ने कमर से दो मोहरें निकालीं और पुरोहित जी के सामने रख दीं।
	पुरोहितजी की लोलुपता पर टीकाऍं होने लगीं। यह बेईमानी हैं, बहुत हो, तो दो-चार रुपये का नुकसान हुआ होगा। बेचारे से पचास रुपये ऐंठ लिए। नारायण का भी डर नहीं। बनने को पंड़ित, पर नियत ऐसी खराब राम-राम !
	लोगों को महादेव पर एक श्रद्धा-सी हो गई। एक घंटा बीत गया पर उन सहस्रों मनुष्यों में से एक भी खड़ा न हुआ। तब महादेव ने फिर कहॉँ—मालूम होता है, आप लोग अपना-अपना हिसाब भूल गये हैं, इसलिए आज कथा होने दीजिए। मैं एक महीने तक आपकी राह देखूँगा। इसके पीछे तीर्थ यात्रा करने चला जाऊँगा। आप सब भाइयों से मेरी विनती है कि आप मेरा उद्धार करें। 
	एक महीने तक महादेव लेनदारों की राह देखता रहा। रात को चोंरो के भय से नींद न आती। अब वह कोई काम न करता। शराब का चसका भी छूटा। साधु-अभ्यागत जो द्वार पर आ जाते, उनका यथायोग्य सत्कार करता। दूर-दूर उसका सुयश फैल गया। यहॉँ तक कि महीना पूरा हो गया और एक आदमी भी हिसाब लेने न आया। अब महादेव को ज्ञान हुआ कि संसार में कितना धर्म, कितना सद्व्यवहार हैं। अब उसे मालूम हुआ कि संसार बुरों के लिए बुरा हैं और अच्छे के लिए अच्छा।  
६
इस घटना को हुए पचास वर्ष बीत चुके हैं। आप वेदों जाइये, तो दूर ही से एक सुनहला कलस दिखायी देता है। वह ठाकुरद्वारे का कलस है। उससे मिला हुआ एक पक्का तालाब हैं, जिसमें खूब कमल खिले रहते हैं। उसकी मछलियॉँ कोई नहीं पकड़ता; तालाब के किनारे एक विशाल समाधि है। यही आत्माराम का स्मृति-चिन्ह है, उसके सम्बन्ध में विभिन्न किंवदंतियॉँ प्रचलित है। कोई कहता  हैं, वह रत्नजटित पिंजड़ा स्वर्ग को चला गया, कोई कहता, वह ‘सत्त गुरुदत्त’ कहता हुआ अंतर्ध्यान हो गया, पर यर्थाथ यह हैं कि उस पक्षी-रुपी चंद्र को किसी बिल्ली-रुपी राहु ने ग्रस लिया। लोग कहते हैं, आधी रात को अभी तक तालाब के किनारे आवाज आती है—
‘सत्त गुरुदत्त शिवदत्त दाता,
राम के चरण में चित्त लागा।’
महादेव के विषय में भी कितनी ही जन-श्रुतियॉँ है। उनमें सबसे मान्य यह है कि आत्माराम के समाधिस्थ होने के बाद वह कई संन्यासियों के साथ हिमालय चला गया, और वहॉँ से लौट कर न आया। उसका नाम आत्माराम प्रसिद्ध हो गया।

----------


## saurabhcol

क्या किसी को हिंदी साहित्य में लगाव है तो मै सूत्र आगे बराहू

----------


## saurabhcol

बड़े घर की बेटी

	बेनीमाधव सिंह गौरीपुर गॉँव के जमींदार और नम्बरदार थे। उनके पितामह किसी समय बड़े धन-धान्य संपन्न थे। गॉँव का पक्का तालाब और मंदिर जिनकी अब मरम्मत भी मुश्किल थी, उन्हीं के कीर्ति-स्तंभ थे। कहते हैं इस दरवाजे पर हाथी झूमता था, अब उसकी जगह एक बूढ़ी भैंस थी, जिसके शरीर में अस्थि-पंजर के सिवा और कुछ शेष न रहा था; पर दूध शायद बहुत देती थी; क्योंकि एक न एक आदमी हॉँड़ी लिए उसके सिर पर सवार ही रहता था। बेनीमाधव सिंह अपनी आधी से अधिक संपत्ति वकीलों को भेंट कर चुके थे। उनकी वर्तमान आय एक हजार रुपये वार्षिक से अधिक न थी। ठाकुर साहब के दो बेटे थे। बड़े का नाम श्रीकंठ सिंह था। उसने बहुत दिनों के परिश्रम और उद्योग के बाद बी.ए. की डिग्री प्राप्त की थी। अब एक दफ्तर में नौकर था। छोटा लड़का लाल-बिहारी सिंह दोहरे बदन का, सजीला जवान था। भरा हुआ मुखड़ा,चौड़ी छाती। भैंस का दो सेर ताजा दूध वह उठ कर सबेरे पी जाता था। श्रीकंठ सिंह की दशा बिलकुल विपरीत थी। इन नेत्रप्रिय गुणों को उन्होंने बी०ए०--इन्हीं दो अक्षरों पर न्योछावर कर दिया था। इन दो अक्षरों ने उनके शरीर को निर्बल और चेहरे को कांतिहीन बना दिया था। इसी से वैद्यक ग्रंथों पर उनका विशेष प्रेम था। आयुर्वेदिक औषधियों पर उनका अधिक विश्वास था। शाम-सबेरे उनके कमरे से प्राय: खरल की सुरीली कर्णमधुर ध्वनि सुनायी दिया करती थी। लाहौर और कलकत्ते के वैद्यों से बड़ी लिखा-पढ़ी रहती थी।
	श्रीकंठ इस अँगरेजी डिग्री के अधिपति होने पर भी अँगरेजी सामाजिक प्रथाओं के विशेष प्रेमी न थे; बल्कि वह बहुधा बड़े जोर से उसकी निंदा और तिरस्कार किया करते थे। इसी से गॉँव में उनका बड़ा सम्मान था। दशहरे के दिनों में वह बड़े उत्साह से रामलीला होते और स्वयं किसी न किसी पात्र का पार्ट लेते थे। गौरीपुर में रामलीला के वही जन्मदाता थे। प्राचीन हिंदू सभ्यता का गुणगान उनकी धार्मिकता का प्रधान अंग था। सम्मिलित कुटुम्ब के तो वह एक-मात्र उपासक थे। आज-कल स्त्रियों को कुटुम्ब को कुटुम्ब में मिल-जुल कर रहने की जो अरुचि होती है, उसे वह जाति और देश दोनों के लिए हानिकारक समझते थे। यही कारण था कि गॉँव की ललनाऍं उनकी निंदक थीं ! कोई-कोई तो उन्हें अपना शत्रु समझने में भी संकोच न करती थीं !  स्वयं उनकी पत्नी को ही इस विषय में उनसे विरोध था। यह इसलिए नहीं कि उसे अपने सास-ससुर, देवर या जेठ आदि घृणा थी; बल्कि उसका विचार था कि यदि बहुत कुछ सहने और तरह देने पर भी परिवार के साथ निर्वाह न हो सके, तो आये-दिन की कलह से जीवन को नष्ट करने की अपेक्षा यही उत्तम है कि अपनी खिचड़ी अलग पकायी जाय।
	आनंदी एक बड़े उच्च कुल की लड़की थी। उसके बाप एक छोटी-सी रियासत के ताल्लुकेदार थे। विशाल भवन, एक हाथी, तीन कुत्ते, बाज, बहरी-शिकरे, झाड़-फानूस, आनरेरी मजिस्ट्रेट और ऋण, जो एक प्रतिष्ठित ताल्लुकेदार के भोग्य पदार्थ हैं, सभी यहॉँ विद्यमान थे। नाम था भूपसिंह। बड़े उदार-चित्त और  प्रतिभाशाली पुरुष थे; पर दुर्भाग्य से लड़का एक भी न था। सात लड़कियॉँ हुईं और दैवयोग से सब की सब जीवित रहीं। पहली उमंग में तो उन्होंने तीन ब्याह दिल खोलकर किये; पर पंद्रह-बीस हजार रुपयों का कर्ज सिर पर हो गया, तो ऑंखें खुलीं, हाथ समेट लिया। आनंदी चौथी लड़की थी। वह अपनी सब बहनों से अधिक रूपवती और गुणवती थी। इससे ठाकुर भूपसिंह उसे बहुत प्यार करते थे। सुन्दर संतान को कदाचित् उसके माता-पिता भी अधिक चाहते हैं। ठाकुर साहब बड़े धर्म-संकट में थे कि इसका विवाह कहॉँ करें? न तो यही चाहते थे कि ऋण का बोझ बढ़े और न यही स्वीकार था कि उसे अपने को भाग्यहीन समझना पड़े। एक दिन श्रीकंठ उनके पास किसी चंदे का रुपया मॉँगने आये। शायद नागरी-प्रचार का चंदा था। भूपसिंह उनके स्वभाव पर रीझ गये और धूमधाम से श्रीकंठसिंह का आनंदी के साथ ब्याह हो गया।
	आनंदी अपने नये घर में आयी, तो यहॉँ का रंग-ढंग कुछ और ही देखा। जिस टीम-टाम की उसे बचपन से ही आदत पड़ी हुई थी, वह यहां नाम-मात्र को भी न थी। हाथी-घोड़ों का तो कहना ही क्या, कोई सजी हुई सुंदर बहली तक न थी। रेशमी स्लीपर साथ लायी थी; पर यहॉँ बाग कहॉँ। मकान में खिड़कियॉँ तक न थीं, न जमीन पर फर्श, न दीवार पर तस्वीरें। यह एक सीधा-सादा देहाती गृहस्थी का मकान था; किन्तु आनंदी ने थोड़े ही दिनों में अपने को इस नयी अवस्था के ऐसा अनुकूल बना लिया, मानों उसने विलास के सामान कभी देखे ही न थे।
					२
	एक दिन दोपहर के समय लालबिहारी सिंह दो चिड़िया लिये हुए आया और भावज से बोला--जल्दी से पका दो, मुझे भूख लगी है। आनंदी भोजन बनाकर उसकी राह देख रही थी। अब वह नया व्यंजन बनाने बैठी। हांड़ी में देखा, तो घी पाव-भर से अधिक न था। बड़े घर की बेटी, किफायत क्या जाने। उसने सब घी मांस में डाल दिया। लालबिहारी खाने बैठा, तो दाल में घी न था, बोला-दाल में घी क्यों नहीं छोड़ा?
	आनंदी ने कहा--घी सब मॉँस में पड़ गया। लालबिहारी जोर से बोला--अभी परसों घी आया है। इतना जल्द उठ गया?
	आनंदी ने उत्तर दिया--आज तो कुल पाव--भर रहा होगा। वह सब मैंने मांस में डाल दिया।
	जिस तरह सूखी लकड़ी जल्दी से जल उठती है, उसी तरह क्षुधा से बावला मनुष्य जरा-जरा सी बात पर तिनक जाता है। लालबिहारी को भावज की यह ढिठाई बहुत बुरी मालूम हुई, तिनक कर बोला--मैके में तो चाहे घी की नदी बहती हो !
	स्त्री गालियॉँ सह लेती हैं, मार भी सह लेती हैं; पर मैके की निंदा उनसे नहीं सही जाती। आनंदी मुँह फेर कर बोली--हाथी मरा भी, तो नौ लाख का। वहॉँ इतना घी नित्य नाई-कहार खा जाते हैं।
	लालबिहारी जल गया, थाली उठाकर पलट दी, और बोला--जी चाहता है, जीभ पकड़ कर खींच लूँ।
	आनंद को भी क्रोध आ गया। मुँह लाल हो गया, बोली--वह होते तो आज इसका मजा चखाते।
	अब अपढ़, उजड्ड ठाकुर से न रहा गया। उसकी स्त्री एक साधारण जमींदार की बेटी थी। जब जी चाहता, उस पर हाथ साफ कर लिया करता था। खड़ाऊँ उठाकर आनंदी की ओर जोर से फेंकी, और बोला--जिसके गुमान पर भूली हुई हो, उसे भी देखूँगा और तुम्हें भी।
	आनंदी ने हाथ से खड़ाऊँ रोकी, सिर बच गया; पर अँगली में बड़ी चोट आयी। क्रोध के मारे हवा से हिलते पत्ते की भॉँति कॉँपती हुई अपने कमरे में आ कर खड़ी हो गयी। स्त्री का बल और साहस, मान और मर्यादा पति तक है। उसे अपने पति के ही बल और पुरुषत्व का घमंड होता है। आनंदी खून का घूँट पी कर रह गयी।
३

----------


## saurabhcol

श्रीकंठ सिंह शनिवार को घर आया करते थे। वृहस्पति को यह घटना हुई थी। दो दिन तक आनंदी कोप-भवन में रही। न कुछ खाया न पिया, उनकी बाट देखती रही। अंत में शनिवार को वह नियमानुकूल संध्या समय घर आये और बाहर बैठ कर कुछ इधर-उधर की बातें, कुछ देश-काल संबंधी समाचार तथा कुछ नये मुकदमों आदि की चर्चा करने लगे। यह वार्तालाप दस बजे रात तक होता रहा। गॉँव के भद्र पुरुषों को इन बातों में ऐसा आनंद मिलता था कि खाने-पीने की भी सुधि न रहती थी। श्रीकंठ को पिंड छुड़ाना मुश्किल हो जाता था। ये दो-तीन घंटे आनंदी ने बड़े कष्ट से काटे ! किसी तरह भोजन का समय आया। पंचायत उठी। एकांत हुआ, तो लालबिहारी ने कहा--भैया, आप जरा भाभी को समझा दीजिएगा कि मुँह सँभाल कर बातचीत किया करें, नहीं तो एक दिन अनर्थ हो जायगा।
	बेनीमाधव सिंह ने बेटे की ओर साक्षी दी--हॉँ, बहू-बेटियों का यह स्वभाव अच्छा नहीं कि मर्दों के मूँह लगें।
	लालबिहारी--वह बड़े घर की बेटी हैं, तो हम भी कोई कुर्मी-कहार नहीं है। श्रीकंठ ने चिंतित स्वर से पूछा--आखिर बात क्या हुई?
	लालबिहारी ने कहा--कुछ भी नहीं; यों ही आप ही आप उलझ पड़ीं। मैके के सामने हम लोगों को कुछ समझती ही नहीं।
	श्रीकंठ खा-पीकर आनंदी के पास गये। वह भरी बैठी थी। यह हजरत भी कुछ तीखे थे। आनंदी ने पूछा--चित्त तो प्रसन्न है।
	श्रीकंठ बोले--बहुत प्रसन्न है; पर तुमने आजकल घर में यह क्या उपद्रव मचा रखा है?
	आनंदी की त्योरियों पर बल पड़ गये, झुँझलाहट के मारे बदन में ज्वाला-सी दहक उठी। बोली--जिसने तुमसे यह आग लगायी है, उसे पाऊँ, मुँह झुलस दूँ।
	श्रीकंठ--इतनी गरम क्यों होती हो, बात तो कहो।
	आनंदी--क्या कहूँ, यह मेरे भाग्य का फेर है ! नहीं तो गँवार छोकरा, जिसको चपरासगिरी करने का भी शऊर नहीं, मुझे खड़ाऊँ से मार कर यों न अकड़ता।
श्रीकंठ--सब हाल साफ-साफ कहा, तो मालूम हो। मुझे तो कुछ पता नहीं।	
	आनंदी--परसों तुम्हारे लाड़ले भाई ने मुझसे मांस पकाने को कहा। घी हॉँडी में पाव-भर से अधिक न था। वह सब मैंने मांस में डाल दिया। जब खाने बैठा तो कहने लगा--दल में घी क्यों नहीं है? बस, इसी पर मेरे मैके को बुरा-भला कहने लगा--मुझसे न रहा गया। मैंने कहा कि वहॉँ इतना घी तो नाई-कहार खा जाते हैं, और किसी को जान भी नहीं पड़ता। बस इतनी सी बात पर इस अन्यायी ने मुझ पर खड़ाऊँ फेंक मारी। यदि हाथ से न रोक लूँ, तो सिर फट जाय। उसी से पूछो, मैंने जो कुछ कहा है, वह सच है या झूठ।
	श्रीकंठ की ऑंखें लाल हो गयीं। बोले--यहॉँ तक हो गया, इस छोकरे का यह साहस !	आनंदी स्त्रियों के स्वभावानुसार रोने लगी; क्योंकि ऑंसू उनकी पलकों पर रहते हैं। श्रीकंठ बड़े धैर्यवान् और शांति पुरुष थे। उन्हें कदाचित् ही कभी क्रोध आता था; स्त्रियों के ऑंसू पुरुष की क्रोधाग्नि भड़काने में तेल का काम देते हैं। रात भर करवटें बदलते रहे। उद्विग्नता के कारण पलक तक नहीं झपकी। प्रात:काल अपने बाप के पास जाकर बोले--दादा, अब इस घर में मेरा निबाह न होगा।
	इस तरह की विद्रोह-पूर्ण बातें कहने पर श्रीकंठ ने कितनी ही बार अपने कई मित्रों को आड़े हाथों लिया था; परन्तु दुर्भाग्य, आज उन्हें स्वयं वे ही बातें अपने मुँह से कहनी पड़ी ! दूसरों को उपदेश देना भी कितना सहज  है!
	बेनीमाधव सिंह घबरा उठे और बोले--क्यों?
	श्रीकंठ--इसलिए कि मुझे भी अपनी मान--प्रतिष्ठा का कुछ विचार है। आपके घर में अब अन्याय और हठ का प्रकोप हो रहा है। जिनको बड़ों का आदर--सम्मान करना चाहिए, वे उनके सिर चढ़ते हैं। मैं दूसरे का नौकर ठहरा घर पर रहता नहीं। यहॉँ मेरे पीछे स्त्रियों पर खड़ाऊँ और जूतों की बौछारें होती हैं। कड़ी बात तक चिन्ता नहीं। कोई एक की दो कह ले, वहॉँ तक मैं सह सकता हूँ किन्तु यह कदापि नहीं हो सकता कि मेरे ऊपर लात-घूँसे पड़ें और मैं दम न मारुँ। 
बेनीमाधव सिंह कुछ जवाब न दे सके। श्रीकंठ सदैव उनका आदर करते थे। उनके ऐसे तेवर देखकर बूढ़ा ठाकुर अवाक् रह गया। केवल इतना ही बोला--बेटा, तुम बुद्धिमान होकर ऐसी बातें करते हो? स्त्रियॉं इस तरह घर का नाश कर देती है। उनको बहुत सिर चढ़ाना अच्छा नहीं।
श्रीकंठ--इतना मैं जानता हूँ, आपके आशीर्वाद से ऐसा मूर्ख नहीं हूँ। आप स्वयं जानते हैं कि मेरे ही समझाने-बुझाने से, इसी गॉँव में कई घर सँभल गये, पर जिस स्त्री की मान-प्रतिष्ठा का ईश्वर के दरबार में उत्तरदाता हूँ, उसके प्रति ऐसा घोर अन्याय और पशुवत् व्यवहार मुझे असह्य है। आप सच मानिए, मेरे लिए यही कुछ कम नहीं है कि लालबिहारी को कुछ दंड नहीं होता।
अब बेनीमाधव सिंह भी गरमाये। ऐसी बातें और न सुन सके। बोले--लालबिहारी तुम्हारा भाई है। उससे जब कभी भूल--चूक हो, उसके कान पकड़ो लेकिन.
श्रीकंठ—लालबिहार   को मैं अब अपना भाई नहीं समझता।
बेनीमाधव सिंह--स्त्री के पीछे?
श्रीकंठ—जी नहीं, उसकी क्रूरता और अविवेक के कारण।
दोनों कुछ देर चुप रहे। ठाकुर साहब लड़के का क्रोध शांत करना चाहते थे, लेकिन यह नहीं स्वीकार करना चाहते थे कि लालबिहारी ने कोई अनुचित काम किया है। इसी बीच में गॉँव के और कई सज्जन हुक्के-चिलम के बहाने वहॉँ आ बैठे। कई स्त्रियों ने जब यह सुना कि श्रीकंठ पत्नी के पीछे पिता से लड़ने की तैयार हैं, तो उन्हें बड़ा हर्ष हुआ। दोनों पक्षों की मधुर वाणियॉँ सुनने के लिए उनकी आत्माऍं तिलमिलाने लगीं। गॉँव में कुछ ऐसे कुटिल मनुष्य भी थे, जो इस कुल की नीतिपूर्ण गति पर मन ही मन जलते थे। वे कहा करते थे—श्रीकंठ अपने बाप से दबता है, इसीलिए वह दब्बू है। उसने विद्या पढ़ी, इसलिए वह किताबों का कीड़ा है। बेनीमाधव सिंह उसकी सलाह के बिना कोई काम नहीं करते, यह उनकी मूर्खता है। इन महानुभावों की शुभकामनाऍं आज पूरी होती दिखायी दीं। कोई हुक्का पीने के बहाने और कोई लगान की रसीद दिखाने आ कर बैठ गया। बेनीमाधव सिंह पुराने आदमी थे। इन भावों को ताड़ गये। उन्होंने निश्चय किया चाहे कुछ ही क्यों न हो, इन द्रोहियों को ताली बजाने का अवसर न दूँगा। तुरंत कोमल शब्दों में बोले--बेटा, मैं तुमसे बाहर नहीं हूँ। तम्हारा जो जी चाहे करो, अब तो लड़के से अपराध हो गया।
इलाहाबाद का अनुभव-रहित झल्लाया हुआ ग्रेजुएट इस बात को न समझ सका। उसे डिबेटिंग-क्लब में अपनी बात पर अड़ने की आदत थी, इन हथकंडों की उसे क्या खबर? बाप ने जिस मतलब से बात पलटी थी, वह उसकी समझ में न आया। बोला—लालबिहारी के साथ अब इस घर में नहीं रह सकता।
	बेनीमाधव—बेटा, बुद्धिमान लोग मूर्खों की बात पर ध्यान नहीं देते। वह बेसमझ लड़का है। उससे जो कुछ भूल हुई, उसे तुम बड़े होकर क्षमा करो।
	श्रीकंठ—उसकी इस दुष्टता को मैं कदापि नहीं सह सकता। या तो वही घर में रहेगा, या मैं ही। आपको यदि वह अधिक प्यारा है, तो मुझे विदा कीजिए, मैं अपना भार आप सॅंभाल लूँगा। यदि मुझे रखना चाहते हैं तो उससे कहिए, जहॉँ चाहे चला जाय। बस यह मेरा अंतिम निश्चय है।
	लालबिहारी सिंह दरवाजे की चौखट पर चुपचाप खड़ा बड़े भाई की बातें सुन रहा था। वह उनका बहुत आदर करता था। उसे कभी इतना साहस न हुआ था कि श्रीकंठ के सामने चारपाई पर बैठ जाय, हुक्का पी ले या पान खा ले। बाप का भी वह इतना मान न करता था। श्रीकंठ का भी उस पर हार्दिक स्नेह था। अपने होश में उन्होंने कभी उसे घुड़का तक न था। जब वह इलाहाबाद से आते, तो उसके लिए कोई न कोई वस्तु अवश्य लाते। मुगदर की जोड़ी उन्होंने ही बनवा दी थी। पिछले साल जब उसने अपने से ड्यौढ़े जवान को नागपंचमी के दिन दंगल में पछाड़ दिया, तो उन्होंने पुलकित होकर अखाड़े में ही जा कर उसे गले लगा लिया था, पॉँच रुपये के पैसे लुटाये थे। ऐसे भाई के मुँह से आज ऐसी हृदय-विदारक बात सुनकर लालबिहारी को बड़ी ग्लानि हुई। वह फूट-फूट कर रोने लगा। इसमें संदेह नहीं कि अपने किये पर पछता रहा था। भाई के आने से एक दिन पहले से उसकी छाती धड़कती थी कि देखूँ भैया क्या कहते हैं। मैं उनके सम्मुख कैसे जाऊँगा, उनसे कैसे बोलूँगा, मेरी ऑंखें उनके सामने कैसे उठेगी। उसने समझा था कि भैया मुझे बुलाकर समझा देंगे। इस आशा के विपरीत आज उसने उन्हें निर्दयता की मूर्ति बने हुए पाया। वह मूर्ख था। परंतु उसका मन कहता था कि भैया मेरे साथ अन्याय कर रहे हैं। यदि श्रीकंठ उसे अकेले में बुलाकर दो-चार बातें कह देते; इतना ही नहीं दो-चार तमाचे भी लगा देते तो कदाचित् उसे इतना दु:ख न होता; पर भाई का यह कहना कि अब मैं इसकी सूरत नहीं देखना चाहता, लालबिहारी से सहा न गया ! वह रोता हुआ घर आया। कोठारी में जा कर कपड़े पहने, ऑंखें पोंछी, जिसमें कोई यह न समझे कि रोता था। तब आनंदी के द्वार पर आकर बोला—भाभी, भैया ने निश्चय किया है कि वह मेरे साथ इस घर में न रहेंगे। अब वह मेरा मुँह नहीं देखना चाहते; इसलिए अब मैं जाता हूँ। उन्हें फिर मुँह न दिखाऊँगा ! मुझसे जो कुछ अपराध हुआ, उसे क्षमा करना। 
	यह कहते-कहते लालबिहारी का गला भर आया।

४
	जिस समय लालबिहारी सिंह सिर झुकाये आनंदी के द्वार पर खड़ था, उसी समय श्रीकंठ सिंह भी ऑंखें लाल किये बाहर से आये। भाई को खड़ा देखा, तो घृणा से ऑंखें फेर लीं, और कतरा कर निकल गये। मानों उसकी परछाही से दूर भागते हों।
आनंदी ने लालबिहारी की शिकायत तो की थी, लेकिन अब मन में पछता रही थी वह स्वभाव से ही दयावती थी। उसे इसका तनिक भी ध्यान न था कि बात इतनी बढ़ जायगी। वह मन में अपने पति पर झुँझला रही थी कि यह इतने गरम क्यों होते हैं। उस पर यह भय भी लगा हुआ था कि कहीं मुझसे इलाहाबाद चलने को कहें, तो कैसे क्या करुँगी। इस बीच में जब उसने लालबिहारी को दरवाजे पर खड़े यह कहते सुना कि अब मैं जाता हूँ, मुझसे जो कुछ अपराध हुआ, क्षमा करना, तो उसका रहा-सहा क्रोध भी पानी हो गया। वह रोने लगी। मन का मैल धोने के लिए नयन-जल से उपयुक्त और कोई वस्तु नहीं है।
	श्रीकंठ को देखकर आनंदी ने कहा—लाला बाहर खड़े बहुत रो रहे हैं।
	श्रीकंठ--तो मैं क्या करूँ?
	आनंदी—भीतर बुला लो। मेरी जीभ में आग लगे ! मैंने कहॉँ से यह झगड़ा उठाया।
	श्रीकंठ--मैं न बुलाऊँगा।
	आनंदी--पछताओगे। उन्हें बहुत ग्लानि हो गयी है, ऐसा न हो, कहीं चल दें।
	श्रीकंठ न उठे। इतने में लालबिहारी ने फिर कहा--भाभी, भैया से मेरा प्रणाम कह दो। वह मेरा मुँह नहीं देखना चाहते; इसलिए मैं भी अपना मुँह उन्हें न दिखाऊँगा।
	लालबिहारी इतना कह कर लौट पड़ा, और शीघ्रता से दरवाजे की ओर बढ़ा। अंत में आनंदी कमरे से निकली और उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया। लालबिहारी ने पीछे फिर कर देखा और ऑंखों में ऑंसू भरे बोला--मुझे जाने दो।
	आनंदी कहॉँ जाते हो?
लालबिहारी--जहॉँ कोई मेरा मुँह न देखे।
	आनंदी—मैं न जाने दूँगी?
	लालबिहारी—मैं तुम लोगों के साथ रहने योग्य नहीं हूँ।
	आनंदी—तुम्हें मेरी सौगंध अब एक पग भी आगे न बढ़ाना।
	लालबिहारी—जब तक मुझे यह न मालूम हो जाय कि भैया का मन मेरी तरफ से साफ हो गया, तब तक मैं इस घर में कदापि न रहूँगा।
	आनंदी—मैं ईश्वर को साक्षी दे कर कहती हूँ कि तुम्हारी ओर से मेरे मन में तनिक भी मैल नहीं है।
	अब श्रीकंठ का हृदय भी पिघला। उन्होंने बाहर आकर लालबिहारी को गले लगा लिया। दोनों भाई खूब फूट-फूट कर रोये। लालबिहारी ने सिसकते हुए कहा—भैया, अब कभी मत कहना कि तुम्हारा मुँह न देखूँगा। इसके सिवा आप जो दंड देंगे, मैं सहर्ष स्वीकार करूँगा।
	श्रीकंठ ने कॉँपते हुए स्वर में कहा--लल्लू ! इन बातों को बिल्कुल भूल जाओ। ईश्वर चाहेगा, तो फिर ऐसा अवसर न आवेगा।
	बेनीमाधव सिंह बाहर से आ रहे थे। दोनों भाइयों को गले मिलते देखकर आनंद से पुलकित हो गये। बोल उठे—बड़े घर की बेटियॉँ ऐसी ही होती हैं। बिगड़ता हुआ काम बना लेती हैं।
	गॉँव में जिसने यह वृत्तांत सुना, उसी ने इन शब्दों में आनंदी की उदारता को सराहा—‘बड़े घर की बेटियॉँ ऐसी ही होती हैं।‘

----------


## saurabhcol

लगता है किसी की इंटरेस्ट साहित्य में नहीं है सबका सेक्स में ही है .........इसलिए अगली सूत्र कमुख रखने का प्रयास करूँगा

----------


## saurabhcol

पंच परमेश्वर

पंच परमेश्वर
जुम्मन शेख अलगू चौधरी में गाढ़ी मित्रता थी। साझे में खेती होती थी। कुछ लेन-देन में भी साझा था। एक को दूसरे पर अटल विश्वास था। जुम्मन जब हज करने गये थे, तब अपना घर अलगू को सौंप गये थे, और अलगू जब कभी बाहर जाते, तो जुम्मन पर अपना घर छोड़ देते थे। उनमें न खाना-पाना का व्यवहार था, न धर्म का नाता; केवल विचार मिलते थे। मित्रता का मूलमंत्र भी यही है।
	इस मित्रता का जन्म उसी समय हुआ, जब दोनों मित्र बालक ही थे, और जुम्मन के पूज्य पिता, जुमराती, उन्हें शिक्षा प्रदान करते थे। अलगू ने गुरू जी की बहुत सेवा की  थी, खूब प्याले धोये। उनका हुक्का एक क्षण के लिए भी विश्राम न लेने पाता था, क्योंकि प्रत्येक चिलम अलगू को आध घंटे तक किताबों से अलग कर देती थी। अलगू के पिता पुराने विचारों के मनुष्य थे। उन्हें शिक्षा की अपेक्षा गुरु की सेवा-शुश्रूषा पर अधिक विश्वास था। वह कहते थे कि विद्या पढ़ने ने नहीं आती; जो कुछ होता है, गुरु के आशीर्वाद से। बस, गुरु जी की कृपा-दृष्टि चाहिए। अतएव यदि अलगू पर जुमराती शेख के आशीर्वाद अथवा सत्संग का कुछ फल न हुआ, तो यह मानकर संतोष कर लेना कि विद्योपार्जन में मैंने यथाशक्ति कोई बात उठा नहीं रखी, विद्या उसके भाग्य ही में न थी, तो कैसे आती?
	मगर जुमराती शेख स्वयं आशीर्वाद के कायल न थे। उन्हें अपने सोटे पर अधिक भरोसा था, और उसी सोटे के प्रताप से आज-पास के गॉँवों में जुम्मन की पूजा होती थी। उनके लिखे हुए रेहननामे या बैनामे पर कचहरी का मुहर्रिर भी कदम न उठा सकता था। हल्के का डाकिया, कांस्टेबिल और तहसील का चपरासी--सब उनकी कृपा की आकांक्षा रखते थे। अतएव अलगू का मान उनके धन के कारण था, तो जुम्मन शेख अपनी अनमोल विद्या से ही सबके आदरपात्र बने थे। 
२
	जुम्मन शेख की एक बूढ़ी खाला (मौसी) थी। उसके पास कुछ थोड़ी-सी मिलकियत थी; परन्तु उसके निकट संबंधियों में कोई न था। जुम्मन ने लम्बे-चौड़े वादे करके वह मिलकियत अपने नाम लिखवा ली थी। जब तक दानपत्र की  रजिस्ट्री न हुई थी, तब तक खालाजान का खूब आदर-सत्कार किया गया; उन्हें खूब स्वादिष्ट पदार्थ खिलाये गये। हलवे-पुलाव की वर्षा- सी की गयी; पर रजिस्ट्री की मोहर ने इन खातिरदारियों पर भी मानों मुहर लगा दी। जुम्मन की पत्नी करीमन रोटियों के साथ कड़वी बातों के कुछ तेज, तीखे सालन भी देने लगी। जुम्मन शेख भी निठुर हो गये। अब बेचारी खालाजान को प्राय: नित्य ही ऐसी बातें सुननी पड़ती थी।
	बुढ़िया न जाने कब तक जियेगी। दो-तीन बीघे ऊसर क्या दे दिया, मानों मोल ले लिया है ! बघारी दाल के बिना रोटियॉँ नहीं उतरतीं ! जितना रुपया इसके पेट में झोंक चुके, उतने से तो अब तक गॉँव मोल ले लेते।
	कुछ दिन खालाजान ने सुना और सहा; पर जब न सहा गया तब जुम्मन से शिकायत की। तुम्मन ने स्थानीय कर्मचारी—गृहस्वा  मी—के प्रबंध देना उचित न समझा। कुछ दिन तक दिन तक और यों ही रो-धोकर काम चलता रहा। अन्त में एक दिन खाला ने जुम्मन से कहा—बेटा ! तुम्हारे साथ मेरा निर्वाह न होगा। तुम मुझे रुपये दे दिया करो, मैं अपना पका-खा लूँगी।
	जुम्मन ने घृष्टता के साथ उत्तर दिया—रुपये क्या यहाँ फलते हैं?
	खाला ने नम्रता से कहा—मुझे कुछ रूखा-सूखा चाहिए भी कि नहीं?
	जुम्मन ने गम्भीर स्वर से जवाब़ दिया—तो कोई यह थोड़े ही समझा था कि तु मौत से लड़कर आयी हो?
	खाला बिगड़ गयीं, उन्होंने पंचायत करने की धमकी दी। जुम्मन हँसे, जिस तरह कोई शिकारी हिरन को जाली की तरफ जाते देख कर मन ही मन हँसता है। वह बोले—हॉँ, जरूर पंचायत करो। फैसला हो जाय। मुझे भी यह रात-दिन की खटखट पसंद नहीं।
	पंचायत में किसकी जीत होगी, इस विषय में जुम्मन को कुछ भी संदेह न थ। आस-पास के गॉँवों में ऐसा कौन था, उसके अनुग्रहों का ऋणी न हो; ऐसा कौन था, जो उसको शत्रु बनाने का साहस कर सके? किसमें इतना बल था, जो उसका सामना कर सके? आसमान के फरिश्ते तो पंचायत करने आवेंगे ही नहीं।

३
	इसके बाद कई दिन तक बूढ़ी खाला हाथ में एक लकड़ी लिये आस-पास के गॉँवों में दौड़ती रहीं। कमर झुक कर कमान हो गयी थी। एक-एक पग चलना दूभर था; मगर बात आ पड़ी थी। उसका निर्णय करना जरूरी था।
	 बिरला ही कोई भला आदमी होगा, जिसके समाने बुढ़िया ने दु:ख के ऑंसू न बहाये हों। किसी ने तो यों ही ऊपरी मन से हूँ-हॉँ करके टाल दिया,  और किसी ने इस अन्याय पर जमाने को गालियाँ दीं। कहा—कब्र में पॉँव जटके हुए हैं, आज मरे, कल दूसरा दिन, पर हवस नहीं मानती। अब तुम्हें क्या चाहिए? रोटी खाओ और अल्लाह का नाम लो। तुम्हें अब खेती-बारी से क्या काम है? कुछ ऐसे सज्जन भी थे, जिन्हें हास्य-रस के रसास्वादन का अच्छा अवसर मिला। झुकी हुई कमर, पोपला मुँह, सन के-से बाल इतनी सामग्री एकत्र हों, तब हँसी क्यों न आवे? ऐसे न्यायप्रिय, दयालु, दीन-वत्सल पुरुष बहुत कम थे, जिन्होंने इस अबला के दुखड़े को गौर से सुना हो और उसको सांत्वना दी हो। चारों ओर से घूम-घाम  कर बेचारी अलगू चौधरी के पास आयी। लाठी पटक दी और दम लेकर बोली—बेटा, तुम भी दम भर के लिये मेरी पंचायत में चले आना।
	अलगू—मुझे बुला कर क्या करोगी? कई गॉँव के आदमी तो आवेंगे ही।
	खाला—अपनी विपद तो सबके आगे रो आयी। अब आनरे न आने का अख्तियार उनको है।
	अलगू—यों आने को आ जाऊँगा; मगर पंचायत में मुँह न खोलूँगा। 
	खाला—क्यों बेटा?
	अलगू—अब इसका कया जवाब दूँ? अपनी खुशी। जुम्मन मेरा पुराना मित्र है। उससे बिगाड़ नहीं कर सकता।
	खाला—बेटा, क्या बिगाड़ के डर से ईमान की बात न कहोगे?
	हमारे सोये हुए धर्म-ज्ञान की सारी सम्पत्ति लुट जाय, तो उसे खबर नहीं होता, परन्तु ललकार सुनकर वह सचेत हो जाता है। फिर उसे कोई जीत नहीं सकता। अलगू इस सवाल का काई उत्तर न दे सका, पर उसके
हृदय में ये शब्द गूँज रहे थे-
	क्या बिगाड़ के डर से ईमान की बात न कहोगे?
					४

----------


## saurabhcol

संध्या समय एक पेड़ के नीचे पंचायत बैठी। शेख जुम्मन ने पहले से ही फर्श बिछा रखा था। उन्होंने पान, इलायची, हुक्के-तम्बाकू आदि का प्रबन्ध भी किया था। हॉँ, वह स्वय अलबत्ता अलगू चौधरी के साथ जरा दूर पर बैठेजब पंचायत में कोई आ जाता था, तब दवे हुए सलाम से उसका स्वागत करते थे। जब सूर्य अस्त हो गया और चिड़ियों की कलरवयुक्त पंचायत पेड़ों पर बैठी, तब यहॉँ भी पंचायत शुरू हुई। फर्श की एक-एक अंगुल जमीन भर गयी; पर अधिकांश दर्शक ही थे। निमंत्रित महाशयों में से केवल वे ही लोग पधारे थे, जिन्हें जुम्मन से अपनी कुछ कसर निकालनी थी। एक कोने में आग सुलग रही थी। नाई ताबड़तोड़ चिलम भर रहा था। यह निर्णय करना असम्भव था कि सुलगते हुए उपलों से अधिक धुऑं निकलता था या चिलम के दमों से। लड़के इधर-उधर दौड़ रहे थे। कोई आपस में गाली-गलौज करते और कोई रोते थे। चारों तरफ कोलाहल मच रहा था। गॉँव के कुत्ते इस जमाव को भोज समझकर झुंड के झुंड जमा हो गए थे।
	पंच लोग बैठ गये, तो बूढ़ी खाला ने उनसे विनती की--
	‘पंचों, आज तीन साल हुए, मैंने अपनी सारी जायदाद अपने भानजे जुम्मन के नाम लिख दी थी। इसे आप लोग जानते ही होंगे। जुम्मन ने मुझे ता-हयात रोटी-कपड़ा देना कबूल किया। साल-भर तो मैंने इसके साथ रो-धोकर काटा। पर अब रात-दिन का रोना नहीं सहा जाता। मुझे न पेट की रोटी मिलती है न तन का कपड़ा। बेकस बेवा हूँ। कचहरी दरबार नहीं कर सकती। तुम्हारे सिवा और किसको अपना दु:ख सुनाऊँ? तुम लोग जो राह निकाल दो, उसी राह पर चलूँ। अगर मुझमें कोई ऐब देखो, तो मेरे मुँह पर थप्पड़ मारी। जुम्मन में बुराई देखो, तो उसे समझाओं, क्यों एक बेकस की आह लेता है ! मैं पंचों का हुक्म सिर-माथे पर चढ़ाऊँगी।’
रामधन मिश्र, जिनके कई असामियों को जुम्मन ने अपने गांव में बसा लिया था, बोले—जुम्मन मियां किसे पंच बदते हो? अभी से इसका निपटारा कर लो। फिर जो कुछ पंच कहेंगे, वही मानना पड़ेगा।
जुम्मन को इस समय सदस्यों में विशेषकर वे ही लोग दीख पड़े, जिनसे किसी न किसी कारण उनका वैमनस्य था। जुम्मन बोले—पंचों का हुक्म अल्लाह का हुक्म है। खालाजान जिसे चाहें, उसे बदें। मुझे कोई उज्र नहीं।
	खाला ने चिल्लाकर कहा--अरे अल्लाह के बन्दे ! पंचों का नाम क्यों नहीं बता देता? कुछ मुझे भी तो मालूम हो।
	जुम्मन ने क्रोध से कहा--इस वक्त मेरा मुँह न खुलवाओ। तुम्हारी बन पड़ी है, जिसे चाहो, पंच बदो।
	खालाजान जुम्मन के आक्षेप को समझ गयीं, वह बोली--बेटा, खुदा से डरो। पंच न किसी के दोस्त होते हैं, ने किसी के दुश्मन। कैसी बात कहते हो! और तुम्हारा किसी पर विश्वास न हो, तो जाने दो; अलगू चौधरी को तो मानते हो, लो, मैं उन्हीं को सरपंच बदती हूँ।
जुम्मन शेख आनंद से फूल उठे, परन्तु भावों को छिपा कर बोले--अलगू ही सही, मेरे लिए जैसे रामधन वैसे अलगू।
	अलगू इस झमेले में फँसना नहीं चाहते थे। वे कन्नी काटने लगे। बोले--खाला, तुम जानती हो कि मेरी जुम्मन से गाढ़ी दोस्ती है।
	खाला ने गम्भीर स्वर में कहा--‘बेटा, दोस्ती के लिए कोई अपना ईमान नहीं बेचता। पंच के दिल में खुदा बसता है। पंचों के मुँह से जो बात निकलती है, वह खुदा की तरफ से निकलती है।’
अलगू चौधरी सरपंच हुएं रामधन  मिश्र और जुम्मन के दूसरे विरोधियों ने बुढ़िया को मन में बहुत कोसा।
	अलगू चौधरी बोले--शेख जुम्मन ! हम और तुम पुराने दोस्त हैं ! जब काम पड़ा, तुमने हमारी मदद की है और हम भी जो कुछ बन पड़ा, तुम्हारी सेवा करते रहे हैं; मगर इस समय तुम और बुढ़ी खाला, दोनों हमारी निगाह में बराबर हो। तुमको पंचों से जो कुछ अर्ज करनी हो, करो।
	जुम्मन को पूरा विश्वास था कि अब बाजी मेरी है। अलग यह सब दिखावे की बातें कर रहा है। अतएव शांत-चित्त हो कर बोले--पंचों, तीन साल हुए खालाजान ने अपनी जायदाद मेरे नाम हिब्बा कर दी थी। मैंने उन्हें ता-हयात खाना-कप्ड़ा देना कबूल किया था। खुदा गवाह है, आज तक मैंने खालाजान को कोई तकलीफ नहीं दी। मैं उन्हें अपनी मॉँ के समान समझता हूँ। उनकी खिदमत करना मेरा फर्ज है; मगर औरतों में जरा अनबन रहती है, उसमें मेरा क्या बस है? खालाजान मुझसे माहवार खर्च अलग मॉँगती है। जायदाद जितनी है; वह पंचों से छिपी नहीं। उससे इतना मुनाफा नहीं होता है कि माहवार खर्च दे सकूँ। इसके  अलावा हिब्बानामे में माहवार खर्च का कोई जिक्र नही। नहीं तो मैं भूलकर भी इस झमेले मे न पड़ता। बस, मुझे यही कहना है। आइंदा पंचों का अख्तियार है, जो फैसला चाहें, करे।
	अलगू चौधरी को हमेशा कचहरी से काम पड़ता था। अतएव वह पूरा कानूनी आदमी था। उसने जुम्मन से जिरह शुरू की। एक-एक प्रश्न जुम्मन के हृदय पर हथौड़ी की चोट की तरह पड़ता था। रामधन मिश्र इस प्रश्नों पर मुग्ध हुए जाते थे। जुम्मन चकित थे कि अलगू को क्या हो गया। अभी यह अलगू मेरे साथ बैठी हुआ कैसी-कैसी बातें कर रहा था ! इतनी ही देर में ऐसी कायापलट हो गयी कि मेरी जड़ खोदने पर तुला हुआ है। न मालूम कब की कसर यह निकाल रहा है? क्या इतने दिनों की दोस्ती कुछ भी काम न आवेगी?
	जुम्मन शेख तो इसी संकल्प-विकल्प में पड़े हुए थे कि इतने में अलगू ने फैसला सुनाया-- 
	जुम्मन शेख तो इसी संकल्प-विकल्प में पड़े हुए थे कि इतने में अलगू ने फैसला सुनाया--
	जुम्मन शेख ! पंचों ने इस मामले पर विचार किया। उन्हें यह नीति संगत मालूम होता है कि खालाजान को माहवार खर्च दिया जाय। हमारा विचार है कि खाला की जायदाद से इतना मुनाफा अवश्य होता है कि माहवार खर्च दिया जा सके। बस, यही हमारा फैसला है। अगर जुम्मन को खर्च देना मंजूर न हो, तो हिब्वानामा रद्द समझा जाय।
	यह फैसला सुनते ही जुम्मन सन्नाटे में आ गये। जो अपना मित्र हो, वह शत्रु का व्यवहार करे और गले पर छुरी फेरे, इसे समय के हेर-फेर के सिवा और क्या कहें? जिस पर पूरा भरोसा था, उसने समय पड़ने पर धोखा दिया। ऐसे ही अवसरों पर झूठे-सच्चे मित्रों की परीक्षा की जाती है। यही कलियुग की दोस्ती है। अगर लोग ऐसे कपटी-धोखेबाज न होते, तो देश में आपत्तियों का प्रकोप क्यों होता? यह हैजा-प्लेग आदि व्याधियॉँ दुष्कर्मों के ही दंड हैं।
	मगर रामधन मिश्र और अन्य पंच अलगू चौधरी की इस नीति-परायणता को प्रशंसा जी खोलकर कर रहे थे। वे कहते थे--इसका नाम पंचायत है ! दूध का दूध और पानी का पानी कर दिया। दोस्ती, दोस्ती की जगह है, किन्तु धर्म का पालन करना मुख्य है। ऐसे ही सत्यवादियों के बल पर पृथ्वी ठहरी है, नहीं तो वह कब की रसातल को चली जाती।
	इस फैसले ने अलगू और जुम्मन की दोस्ती की जड़ हिला दी। अब वे साथ-साथ बातें करते नहीं दिखायी देते। इतना पुराना मित्रता-रूपी वृक्ष
सत्य का एक झोंका भी न सह सका। सचमुच वह बालू की ही जमीन पर खड़ा था।
उनमें अब शिष्टाचार का अधिक व्यवहार होने लगा। एक दूसरे की आवभगत ज्यादा करने लगा। वे मिलते-जुलते थे, मगर उसी तरह जैसे तलवार से ढाल मिलती है।
	जुम्मन के चित्त में मित्र की कुटिलता आठों पहर खटका करती थी। उसे हर घड़ी यही चिंता रहती थी कि किसी तरह बदला लेने का अवसर मिले।
५

----------


## saurabhcol

अच्छे कामों की सिद्धि में बड़ी दरे लगती है; पर बुरे कामों की सिद्धि में यह बात नहीं होती; जुम्मन को भी बदला लेने का अवसर जल्द ही मिल गया। पिछले साल अलगू चौधरी बटेसर से बैलों की एक बहुत अच्छी गोई मोल लाये थे। बैल पछाहीं जाति के सुंदर, बडे-बड़े सीगोंवाले थे। महीनों तक आस-पास के गॉँव के लोग दर्शन करते रहे। दैवयोग से जुम्मन की पंचायत के एक महीने के बाद इस जोड़ी का एक बैल मर गया। जुम्मन ने दोस्तों से कहा--यह दग़ाबाज़ी की सजा है। इन्सान सब्र भले ही कर जाय, पर खुदा नेक-बद सब देखता है। अलगू को संदेह हुआ कि जुम्मन ने बैल को विष दिला दिया है। चौधराइन ने भी जुम्मन पर ही इस दुर्घटना का दोषारोपण किया उसने कहा--जुम्मन ने कुछ कर-करा दिया है। चौधराइन और करीमन में इस विषय पर एक दिन खुब ही वाद-विवाद हुआ दोनों देवियों ने शब्द-बाहुल्य की नदी बहा दी। व्यंगय, वक्तोक्ति अन्योक्ति और उपमा आदि अलंकारों में बातें हुईं। जुम्मन ने किसी तरह शांति स्थापित की। उन्होंने अपनी पत्नी को डॉँट-डपट कर समझा दिया। वह उसे उस रणभूमि से हटा भी ले गये। उधर अलगू चौधरी ने समझाने-बुझाने का काम अपने तर्क-पूर्ण सोंटे से लिया।
	अब अकेला बैल किस काम का? उसका जोड़ बहुत ढूँढ़ा गया, पर न मिला। निदान यह सलाह ठहरी कि इसे बेच डालना चाहिए। गॉँव में एक समझू साहु थे, वह इक्का-गाड़ी हॉँकते थे। गॉँव के गुड़-घी लाद कर मंडी ले जाते, मंडी से तेल, नमक भर लाते, और गॉँव में बेचते। इस बैल पर उनका मन लहराया। उन्होंने सोचा, यह बैल हाथ लगे तो दिन-भर में बेखटके तीन खेप हों। आज-कल तो एक ही खेप में लाले पड़े रहते हैं। बैल देखा, गाड़ी में दोड़ाया, बाल-भौरी की पहचान करायी, मोल-तोल किया और उसे ला कर द्वार पर बॉँध ही दिया। एक महीने में दाम चुकाने का वादा ठहरा। चौधरी को भी गरज थी ही, घाटे की परवाह न की। 
	समझू साहु ने नया बैल पाया, तो लगे उसे रगेदने। वह दिन में तीन-तीन, चार-चार खेपें करने लगे। न चारे की फिक्र थी, न पानी की, बस खेपों से काम था। मंडी ले गये, वहॉँ कुछ सूखा भूसा सामने डाल दिया। बेचारा जानवर अभी दम भी न लेने पाया था कि फिर जोत दिया। अलगू चौधरी के घर था तो चैन की बंशी बचती थी। बैलराम छठे-छमाहे कभी बहली में जोते जाते थे। खूब उछलते-कूदते और कोसों तक दौड़ते चले जाते थे। वहॉँ बैलराम का रातिब था, साफ पानी, दली हुई अरहर की दाल और भूसे के साथ खली, और यही नहीं, कभी-कभी घी का स्वाद भी चखने को मिल जाता था। शाम-सबेरे एक आदमी खरहरे करता, पोंछता और सहलाता था। कहॉँ वह सुख-चैन, कहॉँ यह आठों पहर कही खपत। महीने-भर ही में वह पिस-सा गया। इक्के का यह जुआ देखते ही उसका लहू सूख जाता था। एक-एक पग चलना दूभर था। हडिडयॉँ निकल आयी थी; पर था वह पानीदार, मार की बरदाश्त न थी।
	एक दिन चौथी खेप में साहु जी ने दूना बोझ लादा। दिन-भरका थका जानवर, पैर न उठते थे। पर साहु जी कोड़े फटकारने लगे। बस, फिर क्या था, बैल कलेजा तोड़ का चला। कुछ दूर दौड़ा और चाहा कि जरा दम ले लूँ; पर साहु जी को जल्द पहुँचने की फिक्र थी; अतएव उन्होंने कई कोड़े बड़ी निर्दयता से फटकारे। बैल ने एक बार फिर जोर लगाया; पर अबकी बार शक्ति ने जवाब दे दिया। वह धरती पर गिर पड़ा, और ऐसा गिरा कि फिर न उठा। साहु जी ने बहुत पीटा, टॉँग पकड़कर खीचा, नथनों में लकड़ी ठूँस दी; पर कहीं मृतक भी उठ सकता है? तब साहु जी को कुछ शक हुआ। उन्होंने बैल को गौर से देखा, खोलकर अलग किया; और सोचने लगे कि गाड़ी कैसे घर पहुँचे। बहुत चीखे-चिल्लाये; पर देहात का रास्ता बच्चों की ऑंख की तरह सॉझ होते ही बंद हो जाता है। कोई नजर न आया। आस-पास कोई गॉँव भी न था। मारे क्रोध के उन्होंने मरे हुए बैल पर और दुर्रे लगाये और कोसने लगे--अभागे। तुझे मरना ही था, तो घर पहुँचकर मरता ! ससुरा बीच रास्ते ही में मर रहा। अब गड़ी कौन खीचे? इस तरह साहु जी खूब जले-भुने। कई बोरे गुड़ और कई पीपे घी उन्होंने बेचे थे, दो-ढाई सौ रुपये कमर में बंधे थे। इसके सिवा गाड़ी पर कई बोरे नमक थे; अतएव छोड़ कर जा भी न सकते थे। लाचार वेचारे गाड़ी पर ही लेटे गये। वहीं रतजगा करने की ठान ली। चिलम पी, गाया। फिर हुक्का पिया। इस तरह साह जी आधी रात तक नींद को बहलाते रहें। अपनी जान में तो वह जागते ही रहे; पर पौ फटते ही जो नींद टूटी और कमर पर हाथ रखा, तो थैली गायब ! घबरा कर इधर-उधर देखा तो कई कनस्तर तेल भी नदारत ! अफसोस में बेचारे ने सिर पीट लिया और पछाड़ खाने लगा। प्रात: काल रोते-बिलखते घर पहँचे। सहुआइन ने जब यह बूरी सुनावनी सुनी, तब पहले तो रोयी, फिर अलगू चौधरी को गालियॉँ देने लगी--निगोड़े ने ऐसा कुलच्छनी बैल दिया कि जन्म-भर की कमाई लुट गयी।
	इस घटना को हुए कई महीने बीत गए। अलगू जब अपने बैल के दाम मॉँगते तब साहु और सहुआइन, दोनों ही झल्लाये हुए कुत्ते की तरह चढ़ बैठते और अंड-बंड बकने लगते—वाह ! यहॉँ तो सारे जन्म की कमाई लुट गई, सत्यानाश हो गया, इन्हें दामों की पड़ी है। मुर्दा बैल दिया था, उस पर दाम मॉँगने चले हैं ! ऑंखों में धूल झोंक दी, सत्यानाशी बैल गले बॉँध दिया, हमें निरा पोंगा ही समझ लिया है ! हम भी बनिये के बच्चे है, ऐसे बुद्धू कहीं और होंगे। पहले जाकर किसी गड़हे में मुँह धो आओ, तब दाम लेना। न जी मानता हो, तो हमारा बैल खोल ले जाओ। महीना भर के बदले दो महीना जोत लो। और क्या लोगे?
	चौधरी के अशुभचिंतकों की कमी न थी। ऐसे अवसरें पर वे भी एकत्र हो जाते और साहु जी के बराने की पुष्टि करते। परन्तु डेढ़ सौ रुपये से इस तरह हाथ धो लेना आसान न था। एक बार वह भी गरम पड़े। साहु जी बिगड़ कर लाठी ढूँढ़ने घर चले गए। अब सहुआइन ने मैदान लिया। प्रश्नोत्तर होते-होते हाथापाई की नौबत आ पहुँची। सहुआइन ने घर में घुस कर किवाड़ बन्द कर लिए। शोरगुल सुनकर गॉँव के भलेमानस घर से निकाला। वह परामर्श देने लगे कि इस तरह से काम न चलेगा। पंचायत कर लो। कुछ तय हो जाय, उसे स्वीकार कर लो। साहु जी राजी हो गए। अलगू ने भी हामी भर ली।

					६
पंचायत की तैयारियॉँ होने लगीं। दोनों पक्षों ने अपने-अपने दल बनाने शुरू किए। इसके बाद तीसरे दिन उसी वृक्ष के नीचे पंचायत बैठी। वही संध्या का समय था। खेतों में कौए पंचायत कर रहे थे। विवादग्रस्त विषय था यह कि मटर की फलियों पर उनका कोई स्वत्व है या नही, और जब  तक यह प्रश्न हल न हो जाय, तब तक वे रखवाले की पुकार पर अपनी अप्रसन्नता प्रकट करना आवश्यकत समझते थे। पेड़ की डालियों पर बैठी शुक-मंडली में वह प्रश्न छिड़ा हुआ था कि मनुष्यों को उन्हें वेसुरौवत कहने का क्या अधिकार है, जब उन्हें स्वयं अपने मित्रों से दगां करने में भी संकोच नहीं होता।
	पंचायत बैठ गई, तो रामधन मिश्र ने कहा-अब देरी क्या है ? पंचों का चुनाव हो जाना चाहिए। बोलो चौधरी ; किस-किस को पंच बदते हो। 
	अलगू ने दीन भाव से कहा-समझू साहु ही चुन लें।
	समझू खड़े हुए और कड़कर बोले-मेरी ओर से जुम्मन शेख। 
	जुम्मन का नाम सुनते ही अलगू चौधरी का कलेजा धक्-धक् करने लगा, मानों किसी ने अचानक थप्पड़ मारा दिया हो। रामधन अलगू के मित्र थे। वह बात को ताड़ गए। पूछा-क्यों चौधरी तुम्हें कोई उज्र तो नही।
	चौधरी ने निराश हो कर कहा-नहीं, मुझे क्या उज्र होगा?
	अपने उत्तरदायित्व का ज्ञान बहुधा हमारे संकुचित व्यवहारों का सुधारक होता है। जब हम राह भूल कर भटकने लगते हैं तब यही ज्ञान हमारा विश्वसनीय पथ-प्रदर्शक बन जाता है।
	पत्र-संपादक अपनी शांति कुटी में बैठा हुआ कितनी धृष्टता और स्वतंत्रता के साथ अपनी प्रबल लेखनी से मंत्रिमंडल पर आक्रमण करता है: परंतु ऐसे अवसर आते हैं, जब वह स्वयं मंत्रिमंडल में सम्मिलित होता है। मंडल के भवन में पग धरते ही उसकी लेखनी कितनी मर्मज्ञ, कितनी विचारशील, कितनी न्याय-परायण हो जाती है। इसका कारण उत्तर-दायित्व का ज्ञान है। नवयुवक युवावस्था में कितना उद्दंड रहता है। माता-पिता उसकी ओर से कितने चितिति रहते है! वे उसे कुल-कलंक समझते हैंपरन्तु थौड़ी हीी समय में परिवार का बौझ सिर पर पड़ते ही वह अव्यवस्थित-चित्त उन्मत्त युवक कितना धैर्यशील, कैसा शांतचित्त हो जाता है, यह भी उत्तरदायित्व के ज्ञान का फल है।
	जुम्मन शेख के मन में भी सरपंच का उच्च स्थान ग्रहण करते ही अपनी जिम्मेदारी का भाव पेदा हुआ। उसने सोचा, मैं इस वक्त न्याय और धर्म के सर्वोच्च आसन पर बैठा हूँ। मेरे मुँह से इस समय जो कुछ निकलेगा, वह देववाणी के सदृश है-और देववाणी में मेरे मनोविकारों का कदापि समावेश न होना चाहिए। मुझे सत्य से जौ भर भी टलना उचित नही!
पंचों ने दोनों पक्षों से सवाल-जवाब करने शुरू किए। बहुत देर तक दोनों दल अपने-अपने पक्ष का समर्थन करते रहे। इस विषय में तो सब सहमत थे कि समझू को बैल का मूल्य देना चाहिए। परन्तु वो महाशय इस कारण रियायत करना चाहते थे कि बैल के मर जाने से समझू को हानि हुई। उसके प्रतिकूल दो सभ्य मूल के अतिरिक्त समझू को दंड भी देना चाहते थे, जिससे फिर किसी को पशुओं के साथ ऐसी निर्दयता करने का साहस न हो। अन्त में जुम्मन ने फैसला सुनाया-
	अलगू चौधरी और समझू साहु। पंचों ने तुम्हारे मामले पर अच्छी तरह विचार किया। समझू को उचित है कि बैल का पूरा दाम दें। जिस वक्त उन्होंने बैल लिया, उसे कोई बीमारी न थी। अगर उसी समय दाम दे दिए जाते, तो आज समझू उसे फेर लेने का आग्रह न करते। बैल की मृत्यु केवल इस कारण हुई कि उससे बड़ा कठिन परिश्रम लिया गया और उसके दाने-चारे का कोई प्रबंध न किया गया।
	रामधन मिश्र बोले-समझू ने बैल को जान-बूझ कर मारा है, अतएव उससे दंड लेना चाहिए।
	जुम्मन बोले-यह दूसरा सवाल है। हमको इससे कोई मतलब नहीं !
	झगडू साहु ने कहा-समझू के साथं कुछ रियायत होनी चाहिए।
	जुम्मन बोले-यह अलगू चौधरी की इच्छा पर निर्भर है। यह रियायत करें, तो उनकी भलमनसी।
	अलगू चौधरी फूले न समाए। उठ खड़े हुए और जोर से बोल-पंच-परमेश्वर की जय!
	इसके साथ ही चारों ओर से प्रतिध्वनि हुई-पंच परमेश्वर की जय! यह मनुष्य का काम नहीं, पंच में परमेश्वर वास करते हैं, यह उन्हीं की महिमा है। पंच के सामने खोटे को कौन खरा कह सकता है?
	थोड़ी देर बाद जुम्मन अलगू के पास आए और उनके गले लिपट कर बोले-भैया, जब से तुमने मेरी पंचायत की तब से मैं तुम्हारा प्राण-घातक शत्रु बन गया था; पर आज मुझे ज्ञात हुआ कि पंच के पद पर बैठ कर न कोई किसी का दोस्त है, न दुश्मन। न्याय के सिवा उसे और कुछ नहीं सूझता। आज मुझे विश्वास हो गया कि पंच की जबान से खुदा बोलता है। अलगू रोने लगे। इस पानी से दोनों के दिलों का मैल धुल गया। मित्रता की मुरझाई हुई लता फिर हरी हो गई।

----------


## saurabhcol

जैसा की मने कहा था मैंने दो कमुख सूत्र शुरू किये हैhttp://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4500
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4501
पर आप लोगो में से कोई ये कहानिया परता ह तो रेप्लय मै आगे लिखूंगा

----------


## devkasnia

bhut acha h bhi lagy rho

----------


## Rated R

> दो बैलों की कथा 
> लेखक : मुंशी प्रेमचंद
> 
> प्रथम भाग
> 
> जानवरों  में गधा सबसे ज्यादा बुद्धिमान समझा जाता है। हम जब किसी आदमी को पहले  दर्जे का बेवकूफ कहना चाहते हैं, तो उसे गधा कहते हैं। गधा सचमुच बेवकूफ है  या उसके सीधेपन, उसकी निरापद सहिष्णुता ने उसे यह पदवी दे दी है, इसका  निश्चय नहीं किया जा सकता। गायें सींग मारती हैं, ब्याही हुई गाय तो अनायास  ही सिंहनी का रूप धारण कर लेती है। कुत्ता भी बहुत गरीब जानवर है, लेकिन  कभी-कभी उसे भी क्रोध आ ही जाता है, किन्तु गधे को कभी क्रोध करते नहीं  सुना, न देखा। जितना चाहो गरीब को मारो, चाहे जैसी खराब, सड़ी हुई घास  सामने डाल दो, उसके चेहरे पर कभी असंतोष की छाया भी नहीं दिखाई देगी। वैशाख  में चाहे एकाध बार कुलेल कर लेता है, पर हमने तो उसे कभी खुश होते नहीं  देखा। उसके चेहरे पर स्थाई विषाद स्थायी रूप से छाया रहता है। सुख-दुःख,  हानि-लाभ किसी भी दशा में उसे बदलते नहीं देखा। ऋषियों-मुनियों के जितने  गुण हैं, वे सभी उसमें पराकाष्ठा को पहुँच गए हैं, पर आदमी उसे बेवकूफ कहता  है। सद्गुणों का इतना अनादर!
> 
> कदाचित सीधापन संसार के लिए उपयुक्त  नहीं है। देखिए न, भारतवासियों की अफ्रीका में क्या दुर्दशा हो रही है ?  क्यों अमरीका में उन्हें घुसने नहीं दिया जाता?  बेचारे शराब नहीं पीते,  चार पैसे कुसमय के लिए बचाकर रखते हैं, जी तोड़कर काम करते हैं, किसी से  लड़ाई-झगड़ा नहीं करते, चार बातें सुनकर गम खा जाते हैं फिर भी बदनाम हैं।  कहा जाता है, वे जीवन के आदर्श को नीचा करते हैं। अगर वे ईंट का जवाब पत्थर  से देना सीख जाते तो शायद सभ्य कहलाने लगते। जापान की मिसाल सामने है। एक  ही विजय ने उसे संसार की सभ्य जातियों में गण्य बना दिया। लेकिन गधे का एक  छोटा भाई और भी है, जो उससे कम ही गधा है। और वह है ‘बैल’। जिस अर्थ में हम  'गधा' का प्रयोग करते हैं, कुछ उसी से मिलते-जुलते अर्थ में ‘बछिया के  ताऊ’ का भी प्रयोग करते हैं। कुछ लोग बैल को शायद बेवकूफी में सर्वश्रेष्ठ  कहेंगे, मगर हमारा विचार ऐसा नहीं है। बैल कभी-कभी मारता भी है, कभी-कभी  अड़ियल बैल भी देखने में आता है। और भी कई रीतियों से अपना असंतोष प्रकट कर  देता है, अतएवं उसका स्थान गधे से नीचा है।
> 
> ...


..................

----------


## Rated R

> द्वीतीय भाग
> दूसरे दिन गया ने बैलों को हल में जोता,  पर इन दोनों ने जैसे पांव न उठाने की कसम खा ली थी। वह मारते-मारते थक  गया, पर दोनों ने पांव न उठाया। एक बार जब उस निर्दयी ने हीरा की नाक पर  खूब डंडे जमाये तो मोती को गुस्सा काबू से बाहर हो गया। हल लेकर भागा। हल,  रस्सी, जुआ, जोत, सब टूट-टाटकर बराबर हो गया। गले में बड़ी-बड़ी रस्सियाँ न  होतीं तो दोनों पकड़ाई में न आते।
> 
> हीरा ने मूक-भाषा में कहा-भागना व्यर्थ है।’
> 
> मोती ने उत्तर दिया-‘तुम्हारी तो इसने जान ही ले ली थी।’
> 
> ‘अबकी बड़ी मार पड़ेगी।’
> 
> ...


.......................

----------


## Rated R

> तृतीय व अन्तिम भाग
> दोनों मित्रों को जीवन में पहली  बार ऐसा साबिका पड़ा था कि सारा दिन बीत गया और खाने को एक तिनका भी न  मिला। समझ में न आता था, यह कैसा स्वामी है। इससे तो गया फिर भी अच्छा था।  यहां कई भैंसे थीं, कई बकरियां, कई घोड़े, कई गधे, पर किसी के सामने चारा न  था, सब जमीन पर मुर्दों की तरह पड़े थे।
> 
> कई तो इतने कमजोर हो गये  थे कि खड़े भी न हो सकते थे। सारा दिन मित्र फाटक की ओर टकटकी लगाए रहते,  पर कोई चारा न लेकर आता दिखाई दिया। तब दोनों ने दीवार की नमकीन मिट्टी  चाटनी शुरू की, पर इससे क्या तृप्ति होती।
> 
> रात को भी जब कुछ भोजन न मिला तो हीरा के दिल में विद्रोह की ज्वाला दहक उठी। मोती से बोला-‘अब नहीं रहा जाता मोती !
> 
> मोती ने सिर लटकाए हुए जवाब दिया-‘मुझे तो मालूम होता है कि प्राण निकल रहे हैं।’
> 
> ...


..........................

----------


## saurabhcol

दुनिया का सबसे अनमोल रतन


दि
लफिगार एक कँटीले पेड़ के नीचे दामन चाक किये बैठा हुआ खून के आँसू बहा रहा था। वह सौन्दर्य की देवी यानी मलका दिलफरेब का सच्चा और जान-देनेवाला प्रेमी था। उन प्रेमियों में वही जो इत्र-फुलेल में बसकर और शानदार कपड़ों से सजकर आशिक के वेग में माशूकियत का दम भरते हैं। बल्कि उन सीधे-सादे भोले-भाले फिदाइयों में जो जंगल और पहाड़ों से सर टकराते हैं और फरियाद मचाते फिरते हैं। दिलफरेब ने उससे कहा था कि अगर तू मेरा सच्चा प्रेमी है, तो जा और दुनिया की सबसे अनमोल चीज लेकर मेरे दरबार में आ। तब मैं तुझे अपनी गुलामी में कबूल करूँगी। अगर तुझे वह चीज न मिले तो खबरदार इधर रूख न करना, वर्ना सूली पर खिंचवा दूँगी। दिलफिगार को अपनी भावनाओं के प्रदर्शन का, शिकवे-शिकायत का, प्रेमिका के सौन्दर्य दर्शन का तनिक भी अवसर न दिया गया। दिलफरेब ने ज्योंही यह फैसला सुनाया उसके चौबदारों ने गरीब दिलफिगार को धक्के देकर बाहर निकाल दिया। और आज तीन दिन से यह आफत का मारा आदमी उसी कँटीले पेड़ के नीचे उसी भयानक-मैदान में बैठा हुआ सोच रहा है कि क्या करूँ। दुनिया की सबसे अनमोल चीज मुझको मिलेगी? नामुमकिन! और वह है क्या? कारूँ का खजाना? आबे हयात? खुसरो का ताज? जामेजम? तख्ते ताऊस? परवेज की दौलत? नहीं, यह चीजें हरगिज नहीं। दुनिया में जरूर इनसे भी महँगी, इनसे भी अनमोल चीजें मौजूद हैं, मगर वह क्या है? कैसे मिलेगी? या खुदा, मेरी मुश्किल क्यों कर आसान होगी।
	दिलफिगार इन्हीं खयालों में चक्कर खा रहा था और अक्ल कुछ काम नहीं करती थी। मुनीर शामी को हातिम-सा मददगार मिल गया। ऐ काश, कोई मेरा भी मददगार हो जाता! ऐ काश, मुझे भी उस चीज का, जो दुनिया की सबसे बेशकीमत चीज है, नाम बतला दिया जाता! बला से वह चीजें हाथ न आती मगर मुझे इतना तो मालूम हो जाता कि वह किस किस्म की चीज है। मैं घड़े बराबर मोती की खोज में जा सकता हूँ। मैं समुन्दर का गीत, पत्थर का दिल, मौत की आवाज और इनसे भी ज्यादा बेनिशान चीजों की तलाश में कमर कस सकता हूँ: मगर दुनिया की सबसे अनमोल चीज! यह मेरी कल्पना की उड़ान से बहुत ऊपर है।
	आसमान पर तारे निकल आये थे। दिलफिगार यकायक खुदा का नाम लेकर उठा और एक तरफ को चल खड़ा हुआ। भूखा-प्यासा, नंगे बदन, थकन से चूर, वह बरसों वीरानों और आबादियों की खाक छानता फिरा, तलवे कांटों से छलनी हो गये, शरीर में हड्डियां दिखायी देने लगी मगर वह चीज, जो दुनिया की सबसे बेशकीमती चीज थी, न मिली और न उसका कुछ निशान मिला।
	एक रोज वह भूलता-भटकता एक मैदान में जा निकला जहॉँ हजारों आदमी गोल बॉँधे खड़े थे। बीच में कई अमामे और चोगेवाले दढ़ियल काजी अफसरी शान से बैठे हुए आपस में कुछ सलाह-मशविरा कर रहे थे और इस जमात से जरा दूर पर एक सूली खड़ी थी। दिलफिगार कुछ तो कमजोरी की वजह से और कुछ यहॉँ की कैफियत देखने के इरादे से ठिठक गया। क्या देखता है, कि कई लोग नंगी तलवारें लिये, एक कैदी को, जिसके हाथ-पैर में जंजीरें थीं, पकड़े चले आ रहे हैं। सूली के पास पहुँचकर सब सिपाही रुक गये और कैदी की हथकड़ियॉँ-बेड़ियॉँ सब उतार ली गयीं। इस अभागे आदमी का दामन सैकड़ों बेगुनाहों के खून के छीटों से रंगीन था और उसका दिल नेकी के ख्याल और रहम की आवाज से जरा भी परिचित न था। उसे काला चोर कहते थे। सिपाहियों ने उसे सूली के तख्ते पर खड़ा कर दिया, मौत की फॉँसी उसकी गर्दन में डाल दी और जल्लादों ने तख्ता खींचने का इरादा किया कि वह अभागा मुजरिम चीखकर बोला—खुदा के वास्ते मुझे एक पल के लिए फॉँसी से उतार दो ताकि अपने दिल की आखिरी आरजू निकाल लूँ। यह सुनते ही चारों तरफ सन्नाटा छा गया। लोग अचम्भे में आकर ताकने लगे। काजियों ने एक मरने वाले आदमी की अंतिम याचना को रद्द करना उचित न समझा और बदनसीब पापी काला चोर जरा देर के लिए फॉँसी से उतार लिया गया।
	इसी भीड़ में एक खूबसूरत भोला-भाला लड़का एक छड़ी पर सवार होकर अपने पैरों पर उछल-उछल फ़र्जी घोड़ा दौड़ा रहा था, और अपनी सादगी की दुनिया में ऐसा मगन था कि जैसे वह इस वक्त सचमुच अरबी घोड़े का शहसवार है। उसका चेहरा उस सच्ची खुशी से कमल की तरह खिला हुआ था चन्द दिनों के लिए बचपन ही में हासिल होती है और जिसकी याद हमको मरते दम तक नहीं भूलती। उसका दिल अभी तक पाप की गर्द और धूल से अछूता था और मासूमियत उसे अपनी गोद में खिला रही थी।
	बदनसीब काला चोर फांसी से उतरा। हजारों आंखें उस पर गड़ी हुई थीं। वह उस लड़के के पास आया और उसे गोद में उठाकर प्यार करने लगा। उसे इस वक्त वह जमाना याद आया जब वह खुद ऐसा ही भोला-भाला, ऐसा ही खुश व खुर्रम और दुनिया की गंदगियों से ऐसा ही पाक-साफ था। मॉँ गोदियों मे खिलाती थी, बाप बलाएं लेता था और सारा कुनबा जान न्योछावर करता था। आह, काले चोर के दिल पर इस वक्त बीते हुए दिनों की याद का इतना असर हुआ कि उसकी आँखों से, जिन्होंने दम तोड़ती हुई लाशों को तड़पते देखा और न झपकीं, आँसू, का एक कतरा टपक पड़ा। दिलफिगार ने लपककर उस अनमोल मोती को हाथ मे ले लिया और उसके दिल ने कहा—बेशक यह दुनिया की सबसे अनमोल चीज है जिस पर तख्ते ताऊस और जामेजम और आबे हयात और जरे परवेज सब न्योछावर हैं।
	इस ख्याल से खुश होता, कामयाबी की उम्मीद में सरमस्त, दिलफिगार अपनी माशूका दिलफरेब के शहर मीनोसाबाद को चला। मगर ज्यों-ज्यों मंजिलें तय होती जाती थीं उसका दिल बैठा जाता था कि कहीं उस चीज की, जिसे मैं दुनिया की सबसे बेशकीमत चीज समझता हूँ, दिलफरेब की आंखों में कद्र न हुई तो मैं फॉँसी पर चढ़ा दिया जाऊँगा और इस दुनिया से नामुराद जाऊँगा। लेकिन जो हो सो हो, अब तो किस्मत आजमाई है। आखिरकार पहाड़ और दरिया तय करते वह शहर मीनोसबाद में आ पहुँचा और दिलफरेब की ड्योढ़ी पर जाकर विनती की कि थकान से टूटा हुआ दिलफिगर खुदा के फजल से हुक्म की तामील करके आया है, और आपके कदम चूमना चाहता है। दिलफरेब ने फौरन अपने सामने बुला भेजा और एक सुनहरे परदे की ओट से फरमाइश की कि वह अनमोल चीज पेश करो। दिलफिगार ने आशा और भय की एक विचित्र मन:स्थिति में वह बूँद पेश की और उसकी सारी कैफियत बहुत पुरअसर लफ्जों में बयान की। दिलफरेब ने पूरी कहानी बहुत गौर से सुनी और वह भेंट हाथ में लेकर जरा देर तक गौर करने के बाद बोली-दिलफिगार, बेशक तूने दुनिया की एक बेशकीमत चीज ढूंढ़ निकाली, तेरी हिम्मत और तेरी सूझ-बूझ की दाद देती हूँ! मगर यह दुनिया की सबसे बेशकीमती चीज नहीं, इसलिए तू यहॉँ से जा और फिर कोशिश कर, शायद अब की तेरे हाथ वह मोती लगे और तेरी किस्मत में मेरी गुलामी लिखी हो। जैसा कि मैंने पहले ही बतला दिया था, मैं तुझे फांसी पर चढ़वा सकती हूँ मगर मैं तेरी जॉँबख्शी करती हूँ इसलिए कि तुझमें वह गुण मौजूद हैं, जो मैं अपने प्रेमी में देखना चाहती हूँ और मुझे यकीन है कि तू जरूर कभी-न-कभी कामयाब होगा।

----------


## saurabhcol

नाकाम और नामुराद दिलफिगार इस माशूकाना इनायत से जरा दिलेर होकर बोला-ऐ दिल की रानी, बड़ी मुद्दत के बाद तेरी ड्योढ़ी पर सजदा करना नसीब होता है। फिर खुदा जाने ऐसे दिन कब आऍंगे, क्या तू अपने जान देने वाले आशिक के बुरे हाल पर तरस न खायेगी और क्या तू अपने रूप की एक झलक दिखाकर इस जलते हुए दिलफिगार को आनेवाली सख्तियों को झेलने की ताकत न देगी? तेरी एक मस्त निगाह के नशे में चूर होकर मैं वह कर सकता हूँ जो आज तक किसी से न बन पड़ा हो।
	दिलफरेब आशिक की यह चाव भरी बातें सुनकर गुस्सा हो गयी और हुक्म दिया कि इस दीवाने को खड़े-खड़े दरबार से निकाल दो। चोबदार ने फौरन गरीब दिलफिगार को धक्का देकर यार के कूचे से बाहर निकाल दिया।
	कुछ देर तक तो दिलफिगार अपनी निष्ठुर प्रेमिका की इस कठोरता पर आँसू बहाता रहा, और फिर वह सोचने लगा कि अब कहॉँ जाऊँ। मुद्दतों रास्ते नापने और जंगलों में भटकने के बाद आँसू की यह बूँद मिली थी, अब ऐसी कौन-सी चीज है जिसकी कीमत इस आबदार मोती से ज्यादा हो। हजरते खिज्र! तुमने सिकन्दर को आबे हयात के कुएँ का रास्ता दिखाया था, क्या मेरी बॉँह न पकड़ोगे? सिकन्दर सारी दुनिया का मालिक था। मैं तो एक बेघरबार मुसाफिर हूँ। तुमने कितनी ही डूबती किश्तियॉँ किनारे लगायी हैं, मुझ गरीब का बेड़ा भी पार करो। ए आलीमुकाम जिबरील! कुछ तुम्हीं इस नीमजान दुखी आशिक पर तरस खाओ। तुम खुदा के एक खास दरबारी हो, क्या मेरी मुश्किल आसान न करोगे? गरज यह है कि दिलफिगार ने बहुत फरियाद मचायी मगर उसका हाथ पकड़ने के लिए कोई सामने न आया। आखिर निराश होकर वह पागलों की तरह दुबारा एक तरफ दुबारा एक तरफ को चल खड़ा हुआ।
	दिलफिगार ने पूरब से पश्चिम तक और उत्तर से दक्खिन तक कितने ही जंगलों और वीरानों की खाक छानी, कभी बर्फिस्तानी चोटियों पर सोया, कभी डरावनी घाटियों में भटकता फिरा मगर जिस चीज की धुन थी वह न मिली, यहॉँ तक कि उसका शरीर हड्डियों का एक ढॉँचा रह गया।
	एक रोज वह शाम के वक्त किसी नदी के किनारे खस्ताहाल पड़ा हुआ था। बेखुदी के नशे से चौंका तो क्या देखता है कि चन्दन की एक चिता बनी हुई है और उस पर एक युवती सुहाग के जोड़े पहने सोलहों सिंगार किये बैठी है। उसकी जॉँध पर उसक प्यारे पति का सर है। हजारों आदमी गोल बांधे खड़े हैं और फूलों की बरखा कर रहे हैं। यकायक चिता मे से खुद-ब-खुद एक लपट उठी। सती का चेहरा उस वक्त एक पवित्र भाव से आलोकित हो रहा था, चिता की पवित्र लपटें उसके गले से लिपट गयीं और दम के दम में वह फूल-सा शरीर राख कर ढेर हो गया। प्रेमिका ने अपने को प्रेमी पर न्योछावर कर दिया और दो प्रेमियों के सच्चे, पवित्र, अमर प्रेम की अन्तिम लीला आंख से ओझल हो गयी। जब सब लोग अपने घरों को लौटे तो दिलफिगार चुपके से उठा और अपने चाक-दामन कुरते में यह राख का ढेर समेट लिया और इस मुट्ठी भर राख को दुनिया की सबसे अनमोल चीज समझता हुआ, सफलता के नशे में चूर, यार के कूचे की तरफ चला। अबकी ज्यों-ज्यों वह मंजिल के करीब आता था, उसकी हिम्मत बढ़ती जाती थी। कोई उसके दिल में बैठा हुआ कह रहा था-अबकी तेरी जीत है और इस ख्याल ने उसके दिल को जो-जो सपने दिखाये उनकी चर्चा व्यर्थ है। आखिरकार वह शहर मीनोसबाद में दाखिल हुआ और दिलफरेब की ऊँची ड्योढ़ी पर जाकर खबर दी कि दिलफिगार सुर्खरू होकर लौटा है, और हुजूर के सामने आना चाहता है। दिलफरेब ने जांबाज आशिक को फौरन दरबार मे बुलाया और उस चीज के लिए, जो दुनिया की सबसे बेशकीमती चीज थी, हाथ फैला दिया। दिलफिगार ने हिम्मत करके उसकी चांदी जैसे कलाई को चूम लिया और मुट्ठी भर राख को उसकी हथेली मे रखकर सारी कैफियत दिल को पिघला देने वाले लफ्जों में कह सुनायी और अपनी सुन्दर प्रेमिका के होंठों से अपनी किस्मत का मुबारक फैसला सुनने के लिए इन्तजार करने लगा। दिलफरेब ने उस मुट्ठीभर राख को आंखों से लगा लिया और कुछ देर तक विचारों के सागर में डूबे रहने के बाद बोली-ऐ जान निछावर करने वाले आशिक दिलफिगार! बेशक यह राख जो तू लाया है, जिसमें लोहे को सोना कर देने की सिफत है, दुनिया की बहुत बेशकीमत चीज है और मैं सच्चे दिल से तेरी एहसानमन्द हूँ कि तूने ऐसी अनमोल भेंट दी। मगर दुनिया में इससे भी ज्यादा अनमोल चीज है, जा उसे तलाश कर और तब मेरे पास आ। मैं तहेदिल से दुआ करती हूँ कि खुदा तुझे कामयाब करे। यह कहकर वह सुनहरे परदे से बाहर आयी और माशूकाना अदा से अपने रूप का जलवा दिखाकर फिर नजरों से ओझल हो गई। अभी दिलफिगार के होश-हवास ठिकाने पर न आने पाये थे कि चोबदार ने मुलायमियत से उसका हाथ पकड़कर यार के कूचे से उसको निकाल दिया और फिर तीसरी बार वह प्रेम का पुजारी निराशा के अथाह समुन्दर में गोता खाने लगा।
दिलफिगार का हियाब छूट गया। उसे यकीन हो गया कि मैं दुनिया में उसी तरह नाशाद और नामुराद मर जाने के लिए पैदा किया गया था और अब इसके सिवा और कोई चारा नहीं कि किसी पहाड़ पर चढ़कर नीचे कूद पडूँ ताकि माशूक के जुल्मों की फरियाद करने के लिए एक हड्डी भी बाकी न रहे। वह दीवाने की तरह उठा और गिरता-पड़ता एक गगनचुम्बी पहाड़ की चोटी पर जा पहुँचा। किसी और समय वह ऐसे ऊँचे पहाड़ पर चढ़ने का साहस न कर सकता था मगर इस वक्त जान देने के जोश में उसे वह पहाड़ एक मामूली टेकरी से ज्यादा ऊँचा न नजर आया। करीब था कि वह नीचे कूद पड़े कि हरे-हरे कपड़े पहने हुए और हरा अमामा बांधे एक बुजुर्ग एक हाथ में तसबीह और दूसरे हाथ में लाठी लिये बरामद हुए और हिम्मत बढ़ानेवाले स्वर में बोले-दिलफिगार, नादान दिलफिगार, यह क्या बुजदिलों जैसी हरकत है! तू मुहब्बत का दावा करता है और तुझे इतनी भी खबर नहीं कि मजबूत इरादा मुहब्बत के रास्ते की पहली मंजिल है? मर्द बन कर हिम्मत न हार। पूरब की तरफ एक देश है जिसका नाम हिन्दोस्तान है, वहॉँ जा और तेरी आरजू पूरी होगी।
	यह कहकर हजरते खिज्र गायब हो गये। दिलफिगार ने शुक्रिये की नमाज अदा की और ताजा हौंसले, ताजा जोश और अलौकिक सहायता का सहारा पाकर खुश-खुश पहाड़ से उतरा और हिन्दोस्तान की तरफ चल पड़ा।
	मुद्दतों तक कांटों से भरे हुए जंगलों, आग बरसानेवाले रेगिस्तानों, कठिन घाटियों और अबंध्य पर्वतों को तय करने के बाद दिलफिगार हिन्द की पाक सरजमीन में दाखिल हुआ और एक ठंडे पानी के सोते में सफर की तकलीफें धोकर थकान के मारे नदी के किनारे लेट गया। शाम होते-होते वह एक चटियल मैदान में पहुँचा जहॉँ बेशुमार अधमरी और बेजान लाशें बिना कफन के पड़ी हुई थीं। चील, कौए और वहशी दरिन्दे भरे पड़े थे और सारा मैदान खून से लाल हो रहा था। यह डरावना दृश्य देखते ही दिलफिगार का जी दहल गया। या खुदा, किस मुसीबत मे जान फँसी, मरनेवालों को कराहना, सिसकना और एड़ियॉँ रगड़कर जान देना, दरिन्दों का हड्डियों को नोचना और गोश्त के लोथड़ों को लेकर भागना-ऐसा हौलनाक सीन दिलफिगार ने कभी न देखा था। यकायक उसे ख्याल आया, यह लड़ाई का मैदान है और यह लाशें सूरमा सिपाहियों की हैं। इतने में करीब से कराहने की आवाज आयी। दिलफिगार उस तरफ फिरा तो देखा कि एक लम्बा-तगड़ा आदमी, जिसका मर्दाना चेहरा जान निकलने की कमजोरी से पीला हो गया है, जमीन पर सर झुकाये पड़ा हुआ है। सीने से खून का फव्वारा जारी है, मगर आबदार तलवार की मूठ पंजे से अलग नहीं हुई। दिलफिगार ने एक चीथड़ा लेकर घाव के मुहं पर रख दिया ताकि खून रुक जाये और बोला-ऐ जवॉँमर्द, तू कौन है? जवॉँमर्द, तू कौन है? जवॉँमर्द ने यह सुनकर आँखें खोलीं और वीरों की तरह बोला—क्या तू नहीं जानता मैं कौन हूँ, क्या तूने आज इस तलवार की काट नहीं देखी? मैं अपनी मॉँ का बेटा और भारत का सपूत हूँ। यहं कहते-कहते उसकी त्यौरियों पर बल पड़ गये। पीला चेहरा गुस्से से लाल हो गया और आबदार शमशीर फिर अपना जौहर दिखाने के लिए चमक उठी। दिलफिगार समझ गया कि यह इस वक्त मुझे दुशमन समझ रहा है, नरमी से बोला—ऐ जवांमर्द, मैं तेरा दुश्मन नहीं हूँ। अपने वतन से निकला हुआ एक गरीब मुसाफिर हूँ। इधर भूलता-भटकता आ निकला। बराय मेहरबानी मुझसे यहॉँ की कुल कैफियत बयान कर।
	यह सुनते ही घायल सिपाही बहुत मीठे स्वर में बोला-अगर तू मुसाफिर है तो आ और मेरे खून से तर पहलू में बैठ जा क्योंकि यही दो अंगुल जमीन है जो मेरे पास बाकी रह गयी है और जो सिवाय मौत के कोई नहीं छीन सकता। अफसोस है कि तू यहॉँ ऐसे वक्त में आया जब तेरा आतिथ्य-सत्कार करने के योग्य नहीं। हमारे बाप-दादा का देश आज हमारे हाथ से निकल गया और इस वक्त हम बेवतन हैं। मगर (पहलू बदलकर) हमने हमलावर दुश्मन को बता दिया जो लाशें तू देख रहा है, यह उन लोगों की हैं, जो इस तलवार के घाट उतरे हैं। (मुस्कराकर) और गो कि मैं बेवतन हूँ, मगर गनीमत है कि दुश्मन की जमीन पर नहीं मर रहा हूँ। (सीने के घाव से चीथड़ा निकालकर) क्या तूने यह मरहम रख दिया? खून निकलने दे, इसे रोकने से क्या फायदा? क्या मैं अपने ही देश में गुलामी करने के लिए जिन्दा रहूँ? नहीं, ऐसी जिन्दगी से मर जाना अच्छा। इससे अच्छी मौत मुमकिन नहीं।
	जवॉँमर्द की आवाज मद्धिम हो गयी, अंग ढीले पड़ गये, खून इतना ज्यादा बहा कि खुद-ब-खुद बन्द हो गया। रह-रह-कर एकाध बूंद टपक पड़ता था। आखिरकार सारा शरीर बेदम हो गया, दिल की हरकत बन्द हो गयी और आंखें मुंद गयीं। दिलफिगार ने समझा अब काम तमाम हो गया कि मरनेवाले ने धीमे से कहा-भारतमाता की जय। और उनके सीने से खून का आखिरी कतरा निकल पड़ा। एक सच्चे देशप्रेमी और देशभक्त ने देशभक्ति का हक अदा कर दिया। दिलफिगार पर इस दृश्य का बहुत गहरा असर पड़ा और उसके दिल ने कहा, बेशक दुनिया में खून के इस कतरे से ज्यादा अनमोल चीज कोई नहीं हो सकती। उसने फौरन खून की बूंद को, जिसके आगे यमन का लाल हेच भी है, हाथ में ले लिया और इस दिलेर राजपूत की बहादुरी पर हैरत करता हुआ अपने वतन की तरफ रवाना हुआ और सख्तियां झेलता हुआ आखिरकार बहुत दिनों के बाद रूप की रानी मलका दिलफरेब की ड्यौढ़ी पर जा पहुँचा और पैगाम दिया कि दिलफिगार सुर्खरू और कामयाब होकर लौटा है और दरबार में हाजिर होना चाहता है। दिलफरेब ने उसे फौरन हाजिर होने का हुक्म दिया। खुद हस्बे मालूम सुनहरे परदे की ओंट में बैठी और बोली-दिलफिगार, अबकी तू बहुत दिनों के बाद वापस आया है। ला, दुनिया की सबसे बेशकीमत चीज कहॉँ है?
	दिलफिगार ने मेंहदी-रची हथेलियों को चूमते हुए खून का कतरा उस पर रख दिया और उसकी पूरी कैफियत पुरजोश लहजे में कह सुनायी। वह खामोश भी न होने पाया था कि यकायक यह सुनहरा परदा हट गया और दिलफिगार के सामने हुस्न का एक दरबार सजा हुआ नजर आया, जिसकी एक-एक नाजनीन जुलेखा से बढ़कर थी। दिलफरेब बड़ी शान के साथ सुनहरी मसनद पर सुशोभित हो रही थी। दिलफिगार हुस्न का यह तिलिस्म देखकर अचम्भे मे पड़ गया और चित्रलिखित-सा खड़ा रहा कि दिलफरेब मसनद से उठी और कई कदम आगे बढ़कर उससे लिपट गयी। गानेवालियों ने खुशी के गाने शुरू किये, दरबारियों ने दिलफिगार को नजरें भेंट कीं और चॉँद-सूरज को बड़ी इज्जत के साथ मसनद पर बैठा दिया। जब वह लुभावना गीत बंद हुआ तो दिलफरेब खड़ी हो गयी और हाथ जोड़कर दिलफिगार से बोली-ऐ जॉँनिसार आशिक दिलफिगार! मेरी दुआऍं बर आयीं और खुदा ने मेरी सुन ली और तुझे कामयाब व सुर्खरू किया। आज से तू मेरा मालिक है और मैं तेरी लौंडी!
	यह कहकर उसने एक रत्नजटित मंजूषा मँगायी और उसमें से एक तख्ती निकाली जिस पर सुनहरे अक्षरों से लिखा हुआ था-
	‘खून का वह आखिरी कतरा जो वतन की हिफाजम में गिरे दुनिया की सबसे अनमोल चीज है।

----------


## saurabhcol

शेख मखमूर

मु
ल्के जन्नतनिशॉँ के इतिहास में वह अँधेरा वक्त था जब शाह किशवर की फतहों की बाढ़ बड़े जोर-शोर के साथ उस पर आयी। सारा देश तबाह हो गया। आजादी की इमारतें ढह गयीं और जानोमाल के लाले पड़ गए। शाह बामुराद खूब जी तोड़कर लड़ा, खूब बहादुरी का सबूत दिया और अपने खानदान के तीन लाख सूरमाओं को अपने देश पर चढ़ा दिया मगर विजेता की पत्थर काट देनेवाली तलवार के मुकाबले में उसकी यह मर्दाना जॉँबाजियॉँ बेअसर साबित हुईं। मुल्क पर शाह किशवरकुशा की हुकूमत का सिक्का जम गया और शाह बामुराद अकेला तनहा बेयारो मददगार अपना सब कुछ आजादी के नाम पर कुर्बान करके एक झोंपड़ें में जिन्दगी बसर करने लगा।
	यह झोंपड़ा पहाड़ी इलाके में था। आस-पास जंगली कौमें आबाद थीं और दूर-दूर तक पहाड़ों के सिलसिले नजर आते थे। इस सुनसान जगह में शाह बामुराद मुसीबत के दिन काटने लगा। दुनिया में अब उसका कोई दोस्त न था। वह दिन भर आबादी से दूर एक चट्टान पर अपने ख्याल में मस्त बैठा रहता था। लोग समझते थे कि यह कोई ब्रह्मज्ञान के नशे में चूर सूफी है। शाह बामुराद को यों बसर करते एक जमाना बीत गया और जवानी की विदाई और बुढ़ापे के स्वागत की तैयारियाँ होने लगीं।
	तब एक रोज शाह बामुराद बस्ती के सरदार के पास गया और उससे कहा-मै। अपनी शादी करना चाहता हूँ। उसकी तरफ से पैगाम सुनकर वह अचम्भे में आ गया। मगर चूँकि दिल में शाह साहब के कमाल और फकीरी मे गहरा विश्वास रखता था, पलटकर जवाब न दे सका और अपनी कुँआरी नौजवान बेटी उनको भेंट की। तीसरे साल इस युवती की कामनाओं की वाटिका में एक नौरस पौधा उगा। शाह साहब खुशी के मारे जामे में फूले न समाये। बच्चे को गोद में उठा लिया और हैरत में डूबी हुई मॉँ के सामने जोश-भरे लहजे में बोले—‘खुदा का शुक्र है कि मुल्के जन्नतनिशॉँ का वारिस पैदा हुआ।’
	बच्चा बढ़ने लगा। अक्ल और जहानत में, हिम्मत और ताकत में, वह अपनी दुगनी उमर के बच्चों से बढ़कर था। सुबह होते ही गरीब रिन्दा बच्चे का बनाव-सिंगार करके और उसे नाश्ता खिलाकर अपने काम-धन्धों मे लग जाती थी और शाह साहब बच्चे की उँगली पकड़कर उसे आबादी से दूर चट्टान पर ले जाते। वहॉँ कभी उसे पढ़ाते, कभी हथियार चलाने की मश्क कराते और कभी उसे शाही कायदे समझाते। बच्चा था तो कमसिन, मगर इन बातों में ऐसा जी लगाता और ऐसे चाव से लगा रहता गोया उसे अपना वंश का हाल मालूम है। मिजाज भी बादशाहों जैसा था। गांव का एक-एक लड़का उसके हुक्म का फरमाबरदार था। मॉँ उस पर गर्व करती, बाप फूला न समाता और सारे गॉँव के लोग समझते कि यह शाह साहब के जप-तप का असर है।
	बच्चा मसऊद देखते-देखते एक सात साल का नौजवान शहजादा हो गया। देखकर देखनेवाले के दिल को एक नशा-सा होता था। एक रोज शाम का वक्त था, शाह साहब अकेले सैर करने गये और जब लौटे तो उनके सर पर एक जड़ाऊ ताज शोभा दे रहा था। रिन्दा उनकी यह हुलिया देकर सहम गयी और मुँह से कुछ न बोल सकी। तब उन्होंने नौजवान मसऊद को गले से लगाया, उसी वक्त उसे नहलाया-धुलाया और जब लौटे और एक चट्टान के तख्त पर बैठाकर दर्द-भरे लहजे में बोले-मसऊद, मैं आज तुमसे रूखसत होता हूँ और तुम्हारी अमानत तुम्हें सौंपता हूँ। यह उसी मुल्के जन्नतनिशॉँ का ताज है। कोई वह जमाना था कि यह ताज तुम्हारे बदनसीब बाप के सर पर जेब देता था, अब वह तुम्हें मुबारक हो। रिन्दा! प्यारी बीवी! तेरा बदकिस्मत शौहर किसी जमाने में इस मुल्क का बादशाह था और अब तू उसकी मलिका है। मैंने यह राज तुमसे अब तक छिपाया था, मगर हमारे अलग होने का वक्त बहुत पास है। अब छिपाकर क्या करूँ। मसऊद, तुम अभी बच्चे हो, मगर दिलेर और समझदार हो। मुझे यकीन है कि तुम अपने बूढ़े बाप की आखिरी वसीयत पर ध्यान दोगे और उस पर अमल करने की कोशिश करोगे। यह मुल्क तुम्हारा है, यह ताज तुम्हारा है और यह रिआया तुम्हारी है। तुम इन्हें अपने कब्जे में लाने की मरते दम तक कोशिश करते रहना और अगर तुम्हारी तमाम कोशिशें नाकाम हो जायें और तुम्हें भी यही बेसरोसामानी की मौत नसीब हो तो यहीं वसीयत तुम अपने बेटे से कर देना और यह ताज, जो उसकी अमानत होगी, उसके सुपुर्द करना। मुझे तुमसे और कुछ नहीं कहना है। खुदा तुम दोनों को खुशोखुर्रम रक्खे और तुम्हें मुराद को पहुँचाये।
	यह कहते-कहते शाह साहब की आँखें बन्द हो गयीं। रिन्दा दौड़कर उनके पैरों से लिपट गयी और मसऊद रोने लगा। दूसरे दिन सुबह को गॉँव के लोग जमा हुए और एक पहाड़ी गुफा की गोद में लाश रख दी।

२

शा
ह किशवरकुशा ने आधी सदी तक खूब इन्साफ के साथ राज किया मगर किशवरकुशा दोयम ने सिंहासन पर आते ही अपने अक्लमन्द बाप के मंत्रियों को एक सिरे से बर्खास्त कर दिया और अपनी मर्जी के मुआफिक नये-नये वजीर और सलाहकार नियुक्त किये। सल्तनत का काम रोज-ब-रोज बिगड़ने लगा। सरदारों ने बेइन्साफी पर कमर बॉँधी और हुक्काम रिआया पर जोर-जबर्दस्तरी करने लगे। यहॉँ तक कि खानदाने मुरादिया के एक पुराने नमकखोर ने मौका अच्छा देखकर बगावत का झंडा बुलन्द कर दिया। आसपास से लोग उसके झंडे के नीचे जमा होने वाले और कुछ ही हफ्तों में एक बड़ी फौज कायम हो गयी और मसऊद भी नमकखोर सरदार की फौज में आकर मामूली सिपाहियों का काम करने लगा।
	मसऊद का अभी यौवन का आरम्भ था। दिल में मर्दाना जोश और बाजुओं मे शेरों की कूवत मौजूद थी। ऐसा लम्बा-तड़ंगा, सुन्दर नौजवान बहुत कम किसी ने देखा होगा। शेरों के शिकार का उसे इश्क था। दूर-दूर तक के जंगल दरिन्दों से खाली हो गये। सवेरे से शाम तक सैरो-शिकार के सिवा कोई धंधा न था। लबोलहजा ऐसा दिलकश पाया था कि जिस वक्त मस्ती में आकर कोई कौमी गीत छेड़ देता तो राह चलते मुसाफिरों और पहाड़ी औरतों का टट लग जाता था। कितने ही भोले-भाले दिलों पर उसकी मोहिनी सूरत नक्श थी, कितनी ही आँखें उसे देखने को तरसती और कितनी ही जानें उसकी मुहब्बत की आग में घुलती थीं। मगर मसऊद पर अभी तक किसी का जादू न चला था। हॉ, अगर उसे मुहब्बत थी तो अपनी आबदार शमशीर से जो उसने बाप से विरसे में पायी थी। इस तेग को वह जान से ज्यादा प्यार करता। बेचारा खुद नंगे बदन रहता मगर उसके लिए तरह-तरह के मियान बनवाये थे। उसे एक दम के लिए अपने पहलू से अलग न करता। सच है दिलेर सिपाही की तलवार उसकी निगाहों में दुनिया की तमाम चीजों से ज्यादा प्यारी होती है। खासकर वह आबदार खंजर जिसका जौहर बहुत-से मौकों पर परखा जा चुका हो। इसी तेग से मसऊद ने कितने ही जंगली दरिन्दों को मारा था, कितने ही लुटेरों और डाकुओं को मौत का मजा चखाया था और उसे पूरा यकीन था कि यही तलवार किसी दिन किशवरकुशा दोयम के सर पर चमकेगी और उसकी शहरग के खून से अपनी जबान तर करेगी।
	एक रोज वह एक शेर का पीछा करते-करते बहुत दूर निकल गया। धूप सख्त थी, भूख और प्यास से जी बेताब हुआ, मगर वहॉँ न कोई मेवे का दरख्त नजर आया न कोई बहता हुआ पानी का सोता जिससे भूख और प्यास की आग बुझाता। हैरान और परेशान खड़ा था। सामने से एक चांद जैसी सुन्दर युवती हाथ में बर्छी लिए और बिजली की तरह तेज घोड़े पर सवार आती हुई दिखाई दी। पसीने की मोती जैसी बूँदें माथे पर झलक रही थीं और अम्बर की सुगन्ध में बसे हुए बाल दोनों कंधों पर एक सुहानी बेतकल्लुफी से बिखरे हुए थे। दोनों की निगाहें चार हुईं और मसऊद का दिल हाथ से जाता रहा। उस गरीब ने आज तक दुनिया को जला डालने वाला ऐसा हुस्न न देखा था, उसके ऊपर एक सकता-सा छा गया। यह जवान औरत उस जंगल मे मलिका शेर अफ़गान के नाम से मशहूर थी।
	मलिका ने मसऊद को देखकर घोड़े की बाग खींच ली और गर्म लहजे में बोली—क्या तू वही नौजवान है, जो मेरे इलाके के शेरों का शिकार किया करता है?, बतला तेरी इस गुस्ताखी की क्या सजा दूँ?
	यह सुनते ही मसऊद की आंखें लाल हो गयीं और बरबस हाथ तलवार की मूठ पर जा पहुँचा मगर जब्त करके बोला-इस सवाल का जवाब खूब देता, अगर आपके बजाय यह किसी दिलेर मर्द की जबान से निकलता!
	इन शब्दों ने मलिका के गुस्से की आग का और भी भड़का दिया। उसने घोड़े को चमकाया और बर्छी उछालती सर पर आ पहुँची और वार पर वार करने शुरू किये। मसऊद के हाथ-पॉँव बेहद थकान से चूर हो रहे थे। और मलिका शेर-अफगन बर्छी चलाने की कला में बेजोड़ थी। उसने चरके पर चरके लगाये, यहॉँ तक कि मसऊद घायल होकर घोड़े से गिर पड़ा। उसने अब तक मलिका के वारों को काटने के सिवाय खुद एक हाथ भी न चलाया था।
	तब मलिका घोड़े से कूदी और अपना रुमाल फाड़-फाड़कर मसऊद के जख्म बॉँधने लगी। ऐसा दिलेर और गैरतमन्द जवॉँमर्द उसकी नजर से आज तक न गुजरा था। वह उसे बहुत आराम से उठवाकर अपने खेमे में लायी और पूरे दो हफ्ते तक उसकी परिचर्या में लगी रही। यहॉँ तक कि घाव भर गया और मसऊद का चेहरा फिर पूरनमासी के चॉँद की तरह चमकने लगा। मगर हसरत यह थी कि अब मलिका ने उसके पास आना-जाना छोड़ दिया।
एक रोज मलिका शेर अफगान ने मसऊद को दरबार मे बुलाया और यह बोली- ऐ घमण्डी नौजवान! खुदा का शुक्र है कि तू मेरी बर्छी की चोट से अच्छा हो गया, अब मेरे इलाके से जा, तेरी गुस्ताखी माफ करती हूँ। मगर आइन्दा मेरे इलाके मे शिकार के लिए आने की हिम्मत न करना। फिलहाल ताकीद के तौर पर तेरी तलवार छीन ली जाएगी। ताकि तू घंमड के नशे से चूर होकर फिर इधर कदम बढ़ाने की हिम्मत न करे।
	मसऊद ने नंगी तलवार मियान से खींच ली और कड़ककर बोला—जब  तक मेरे दम में दम हैं, कोई यह तलवार मुझसे नहीं ले सकता। यह सुनते ही एक देव जैसा लम्बा तंड़गा हैकल पहलवान ललकार कर बढ़ा और मसऊद की कलाई पर तेगे का तुला हुआ हाथ चलाया। मसऊद ने वार खाली दिया और सम्हलकर तेगे का वार किया तो पहलवान की गर्दन की पट्टी तक बाकी न रही। यह कैफियत देखते ही मलिका की आंखों से चिनगारियां उड़ने लगीं। भयानक गुस्से के स्वर में बोली—खबरदार, यह शख्स यहॉँ से जिन्दा न जाने पावे। चारों तरफ से आजमाये हुए मजबूत सिपाही पिल पड़े और मसऊद पर तलवारों और बर्छियों की बौछार पड़ने लगी।
	मसऊद का जिस्म जख्मों से छलनी हो गया। खून के फव्वारे जारी थे और खून की प्यासी तलवारें जबान खोले बार-बार उसकी तरफ लपकती थीं और उसका खून चाटकर अपनी प्यास बुझा लेती थीं। कितनी ही तलवारें उसकी ढाल से टकराकर टूट गयीं, कितने ही बहादुर सिपाही जख्मी होकर तड़पने लगे और कितने ही उस दुनिया को सिधारे। मगर मसऊद के हाथ में वह आबदार शमशीर ज्यों की त्यों बिजली की तरह कौंधती और सुथराव करती रही। यहॉँ तक कि इस फन के कमाल को समझने वाली मलिका ने खुद उसकी तारीफ का नारा बुलन्द किया। और उस तेग को चूमकर बोली—मसऊद! तू बहादुरी के समन्दर का मगर है। शेरों के शिकार में वक्त बर्बाद मत कर। दुनिया में शिकार के अलावा और भी ऐसे मौंके हैं जहां तू अपने आबदार तेग का जौहर दिखा सकता है। जा और मुल्कोकौम की खिदमत कर। सैरोशिकार हम जैसी औरतों के लिए छोड़ दे।
	मसऊद के दिल ने गुदगुदाया, प्यार की बानी जबान तक आयी मगर बाहर निकल न सकी और उसी वक्त वह अपने दिल में किसी की पलकों की टीस लिये हुए तीन हफ्तों के बाद अपनी बेकरार मां के कदमों पर जा गिरा।

3

----------


## saurabhcol

न
मकखोर सरदार की फौज रोज ब रोज बढ़ने लगी। पहले तो वह अंधेरे के पर्दे में शाही खजानों पर हाथ बढ़ाता रहा, धीरे-धीरे एक बाकायदा फौज तैयार हो गयी, यहॉँ तक कि सरदार को शाही फौजों के मुकाबले में अपनी तलवार आजमाने का हौसला हुआ, और पहली लड़ाई में चौबीस किले इस नयी फौज के हाथ आ गये। शाही फौज ने लड़ने में जरा भी कसर न की। मगर वह ताकत, वह जोश, वह जज्बा, जो सरदार नमकखोर और उसके दोस्तों के दिलों को हिम्मत के मैदान में आगे बढ़ाता रहता था, किशवरकुशा दोयम के सिपाहियों में गायब था। लड़ाई के कलाकौशल, हथियारों की खूबी और ऊपर दिखाई पड़ने वाली शान-शौकत के लिहाज से दोनों फौजों का कोई मुकाबला न था। बादशाह के सिपाही लहीम-शहीम, लम्बे-तड़ंगे और आजमाये हुए थे। उनके साज-सामान और तौर-तरीके से देखने वालों के दिलों पर एक डर-सा छा जाता था और वहम भी यह गुमान न कर सकता था कि इस जबर्दस्त जमात के मुकाबले में निहस्थी-सी, अधनंगी और बेकायदा सरदारी फौज एक पल के लिए भी पैर जमा सकेगी। मगर जिस वक्त ‘मारो’  की दिल बढ़ानेवाली पुकार हवा में गूंजी, एक अजीबोगरीब नजारा सामने आया। सरदार के सिपाही तो नारे मारकर आगे धावा करते थे और बादशाह की फौज भागने की राह पर दबी हुई निगाहें डालती थी। दम के दम में मोर्चे गुबार की तरह फट गए और जब मस्कात के मजबूत किले में सरदार नमकखोर शाही किलेदार की मसनद पर अमीराना ठाट-बाट से बैठा और अपनी फौज की कारगुजारियों और जॉँबाजियों का इनाम देने के लिए एक तश्त में सोने के तमंगे मँगवाकर रक्खे तो सबसे पहले जिस सिपाही का नाम पुकारा गया वह नौजवान मसऊद था।
	मसऊद पर इस वक्त उसकी फौज घमंड करती थी। लड़ाई के मैदान में सबसे पहले उसी की तलवार चमकती थी और धावे के वक्त सबसे पहले उसी के कदम उठाते थे। दुश्मन के मोर्चों में ऐसा बेधड़क घुसता था जैसे आसमान में चमकता हुआ लाल तारा। उसकी तलवार के वार कयामत थे और उसके तीर का निशाना मौत का संदेश।
	मगर टेढ़ी चाल की तकदीर से उसका यह प्रताप, यह प्रतिष्ठा न देखी गई। कुछ थोड़े-से आजमाये हुए अफसर, जिनके तेगों की चमक मसऊद के तेग के सामने मन्द पड़ गई थी, उससे खार खाने लगे और उसे मिटा देने की तदबीरें सोचने लगे। संयोग से उन्हें मौका भी जल्द हाथ आ गया।	किशवरकुशा दोयम ने बागियों को कुचलने के लिए अब की एक जबर्दस्त फौज रवाना की और मीर शुजा को उसका सिपहसालार बनाया जो लड़ाई के मैदान में अपने वक्त का इसफंदियार था। सरदार नमकखोर ने यह खबर पायी तो हाथ-पांव फूल गये। मीर शुजा के मुकाबले में आना अपनी हार को बुलाना था। आखिरकार यह राय तय पायी कि इस जगह से आबादी का निशान मिटाकर हम लोग किलेबन्द हो जाएं। उस वक्त नौजवान मसऊद ने उठकर बड़े पुरजोश लहजे में कहा:
	‘नहीं, हम किलेबंद न होंगे, हम मैदान में रहेंगे और हाथोंहाथ दुश्मन का मुकाबला करेंगे। हमारे सीनों की हड्डियां ऐसी कमजोर नहीं हैं कि तीर-तुपुक के निशाने बर्दाश्त न कर सकें। किलेबन्द होना इस बात का ऐलान है कि हम आमने-सामने नहीं लड़ सकते। क्या आप लोग, जो शाह बामुराद के नामलेवा हैं, भूल गये कि इसी मुल्क पर उसने अपने खानदान के तीन लाख सपूतों को फूल की तरह चढ़ा दिया? नहीं, हम हरगिज किलेबन्द न होंगे। हम दुश्मन के मुकाबले में ताल ठोंककर आयेंगे और अगर खुदा इन्साफ करने वाला है तो जरूर हमारी तलवारें दुश्मनों से गले मिलेंगी और हमारी बर्छियां उनके पहलू में जगह पायेंगी।‘
	सैंकड़ों निगाहे मसऊद के पुरजोश चेहरे की तरफ उठ गयी। सरदारों की त्योरियों पर बल पड़ गये और सिपाहियों के सीने जोश से धड़कने लगे। सरदार नमकखोर ने उसे गले से लगा लिया और बोले-मसऊद, तेरी हिम्मत और हौसले की दाद देता हूँ। तू हमारी फौज की शान है। तेरी सलाह मर्दाना सलाह है। बेशक हम किलेबंद न होंगे। हम दुश्मन के मुकाबले में ताल ठोंककर आयेंगे और अपने प्यारे जन्नतनिशॉँ के लिए अपना खून पानी की तरह बहायेंगे। तू हमारे लिए आगे-आगे चलनेवाली मशाल है और हम सब आज इसी रोशनी में कदम आगे बढ़ायेंगे।
	मसऊद ने चुने हुए सिपाहियों का एक दस्ता तैयार किया और कुछ इस दमखम और कुछ इस जोशखरोश से मीर शुजा पर टूटा कि उसकी सारी फौज में खलबली पड़ गयी। सरदार नमकखोर ने जब देखा कि शाही फौज के कदम डगमगा रहे हैं, तो अपनी पूरी ताकत से बादल और बिजली की तरह लपका और तेगों से तेगें और बर्छियों से बर्छियॉँ खड़कने लगीं। तीन घंटे तक बला का शोर मचा रहा, यहॉँ तक कि शाही फौज के कदम उखड़ गये और वह सिपाही जिसकी तलवार मीर शुजा से गले मिली मसऊद था।
	तब सरदारी फौज और अफसर सब के सब लूट के माल पर टूटे और मसऊद जख्मों से चूर और खून में रँगा हूआ अपने कुछ जान पर खेलनेवाले दस्तों के साथ मस्कात के किले की तरफ लौटा मगर जब होश ने आंखें खोलीं और हवास ठिकाने हुए तो क्या देखता है कि वह एक सजे हुए कमरे में मखमली गद्दे पर लेटा हुआ है। फूलों की सुहानी महक और लम्बी छरहरी सुन्दरियों के जमघट से कमरा चमन बना हुआ था। ताज्जुब से इधर-उधर ताकने लगा कि इतने में एक अप्सरा-जैसी सुन्दर युवती तश्त में फूलों का हार लिये धीरे-धीरे आती हुई दिखायी दी कि जैसे बहार फूलों की डाली पेश करने आ रही है। उसे देखते ही उन लंबी छरहरी सुन्दरियों ने आंखें बिछायीं और उसकी हिनाई हथेली को चूमा। मसऊद देखते ही पहचान गया। यह मलिका शेर अफगान थी।
	मलिका ने फूलों का हार मसऊद के गले में डाला। हीरे-जवाहरात उस पर चढ़ाये और सोने के तारों से टँकी हुई मसनद पर बड़ी आन-बान से बैठ गयी। साजिन्दों ने बीन ले-लेकर विजयी अतिथि के स्वागत में सुहागे राग अलापने शुरू किये।
	यहॉँ तो नाच-गाने की महफिल थी, उधर आपसी डाह ने नये-नये शिगूफे खिलाये। सरदार ने शिकायत की कि मसऊद जरूर दुश्मन से जा मिला है और आज जान-बूझकर फौज का एक दस्ता लेकर लड़ने को गया था ताकि उसे खाक और खून में सुलाकर सरदारी फौज को बेचिराग कर दे। इसके सबूत में कुछ जाली खत भी दिखाये गये और इस कमीनी कोशिश में जबान की ऐसी चालाकी ने काम लिया कि आखिर सरदार को इन बातों पर यकीन आ गया। पौ फटे जब मसऊद मलिका शेर अफगन के दरबार से विजय का हार गले में डाले सरदार को बधाई देने गया तो बजाय इसके कि कद्रदानी का सिरोपा और बहादुरी का तमगा पाये, उसकी खरी-खोटी बातों के तीर का निशाना बनाया गया और हुक्म मिला कि तलवार कमर से खोलकर रख दे।मसऊद स्तम्भित रह गया। ये तेगा मैंने अपने बाप से विरसे में पाया है और यह मेरे पिछले बड़प्पन कि आखिरी यादगार है। यह मेरी बॉँहों की ताकत और मेरा सहयोगी और मददगार है। इसके साथ कैसी स्मृतियां जुड़ी हुई हैं, क्या मैं जीते जी इसे अपने पहलू से अलग कर दूँ? अगर मुझ पर कोई आदमी लड़ाई के मैदान से कदम हटाने का इलजाम लगा सकता, अगर कोई शख्त इस तेगे का इस्तेमाल मेरे मुकाबिले में ज्यादा कारगुजारी के साथ कर सकता, अगर मेरी बॉँहों में तेग पकड़ने की ताकत न होती तो खुदा की कसम, मैं खुद ही तेगा कमर से खोलकर रख देता। मगर खुदा का शुक्र है कि मैं इन इल्जामों से बरी हूँ। फिर क्यों मैं इसे हाथ से जाने दूँ? क्या इसलिए कि मेरी बुराई चाहनेवाले कुछ थोड़-से डाहियों ने सरदार नमकखोर का मन मेरी तरफ से फेर दिया है? ऐसा नहीं हो सकता।
	मगर फिर उसे ख्याल आया, मेरी सरकशी पर सरदार और भी गुस्सा हो जायेंगे और यकीनन मुझे तलवार शमशीर के जोर से छीन ली जायेगी। ऐसी हालत में मेरे ऊपर जान छिड़कनेवाले सिपाही कब अपने को काबू में रख सकेंगे। जरूर आपस में खून की नदियॉँ बहेंगी और भाई-भाई का सिर कटेगा। खुदा न करे कि मरे सबब से यह दर्दनाक मार-काट हो। यह सोचकर उसने चुपके से शमशीर सदरार नमकखोर के बगल में रख दी और खुद सर नीचा किये जब्त की इन्तहाई कुवत से गुस्से को दबाता हुआ खेमे से बाहर निकल आया।
	मसऊद पर सारी फौज गर्व करती थी और उस पर जानें वारने के लिए हथेली में लिये रहती थी। जिस वक्त उसने तलवार खोली है, दो हजार सूरमा सिपाही मियान पर हाथ रक्खे और शोले बरसाती हुई आँखों से ताकते कनौतियॉँ बदल रहे थे। मसऊद के एक जरा-से इशारे की देर थी और दम के दम में लाशों के ढेर लग जाते। मगर मसऊद बहादुरी ही में बेजोड़ न था, जब्त और धीरज में भी उसका जवाब न था। उसने यह जिल्लत और बदनामी सब गवार की, तलवार देना गवारा किया, बगावत का इलजाम लेना गवारा किया और अपने साथियों के सामने सर झुकाना गवारा किया मगर यह गवारा न किया कि उसके कारण फौज में बगावत और हुक्म न मानने का ख्याल पैदा हो। और ऐसे नाजुक वक्त में जबकि कितने ही दिलेर, जिन्होंने लड़ाई की आजमाइश में अपनी बहादुरी का सबूत दिया था, जब्त हाथ से खो बैठते और गुस्से की हालत में एक-दूसरे के गले काटते, खामोश रहा और उसके पैर नहीं डगमगाये। उसकी बहादुरी का सबूत दिया खामोश रहा और उसके पैर नहीं डगमगाये। उसकी परेशानी पर जरा भी बल न आया, उसके तेवर जरा भी न बदले। उसने खून बरसाती हुई आँखों से दोस्तों को अलविदा कहा और हसरत भरा दिल लिये उठा और एक गुफा में छिप बैठा और जब सूरज डूबने पर वहॉँ से उठा तो उसके दिल ने फैसला कर लिया था कि बदनामी का दाग माथे से मिटाऊँगा और डाहियों को शर्मिन्दगी के गड्ढे में गिराऊँगा।
	मसऊद ने फकीरों का भेष अख्तियार किया, सर पर लोहे की टोपी के बजाय लम्बी जटाएं बनायीं, जिस्म पर जिरहबख्तर के बजाय गेरुए रंगा का बाना सजा हाथ में तलवार के बजाय फकीरों का प्याला लिया। जंग के नारे के बजाय फकीरों की सदा बुलन्द की ओर अपना नाम शेख मखमूर रख दिया। मगर यह जोगी दूसरे जोगियों की तरह धूनी रमाकर न बैठा और न उस तरह का प्रचार शुरू किया। वह दुश्मन की फौज में जाता और सिपाहियों की बातें सुनता। कभी उनकी मोर्चेबन्दियों पर निगाह दौड़ाता, कभी उनके दमदमों और किलों की दीवारों का मुआइना करता। तीन बार सरदार नमकखोर दुश्मन के पंजे से ऐसे वक्त निकले जबकि उन्हें जान बचने की कोई आस न रही थी। और यह सब शेख मखमूर की करामात थी। मिनकाद का किला जीतना कोई आसान बात न थी। पाँच हजार बहादुर सिपाही उसकी हिफाजत के लिए कुर्बान होने को तैयार बैठे थे। तीस तोपें आग के गोले उगलने के लिये मुंह खोले हुए थीं और दो हजार सधे हुए तीरन्दाज हाथों में मौत का पैगाम लिये हुए हुक्म का इन्तजार कर रहे थे। मगर जिस वक्त सरदार नमकखोर अपने दो हजार बहादुरों के साथ इस किले पर चढ़ा हो गये और तीरन्दाजों के तीर हवा में उड़ने लगे। और वह सब शेख मखमूर की करामात थी। शाह साहब वहीं मौजूद थे। सरदार दौड़कर उनके कदमों पर गिर पड़ा और उनके पैरों की धुल माथे पर लगायी।

४

----------


## saurabhcol

कि
शवरकुशा दोयम का दरवार सजा हुआ है। अंगूरी शराब का दौर चल रहा है और दरबार के बड़े-बड़े अमीर और रईस अपने दर्जे के हिसाब से अदब के साथ घुटना मोड़े बैठे हैं। यकायक भेदियों ने खबर दी कि मीर शुजा की हार हुई और जान से मारे गये। यह सुनकर किशवरकुशा के चेहरे पर चिन्ता दिलेर कौन है जो इस बदमाश सरदार का सर कलम करके हमारे सामने पेश करे। इसकी गुस्ताखियॉँ अब हद से आगे बढ़ी जाती हैं। आप ही लोगों के बड़े-बूढ़ों ने यह मुल्क तलवार के कजोर से मुरादिया खानदान से छीना था। क्या आप उन्हीं पूरखों की औलाद नहीं है? यह सुनते ही सरदारों में एक सन्नाटा छा गया, सबके चेहरे पर हवाइयॉँ उड़ने लगीं और किसी की हिम्मत न पड़ी कि बादशाह की दावत कबूल करे। आखिरकार शाह किशवरकुशा के बुड्ढे चचा खुद उठे और बोले-ऐ शाह जवॉँबख्त! मैं तेरी दावत कबूल करता हूँ, अगरचे मैं बुड्ढा हो गया हूँ और बाजुओं में तलवार पकड़ने की ताकत बाकी नहीं रही, मगर मेरे खून में वही गर्मी और दिल में वही जोश है जिसकी बदौलत हमने यह मुल्क शाह बामुराद से लिया था। या तो मैं इस नापाक कुत्ते की हस्ती खाक में मिला दूँगा या इस कोशिश में अपनी जान निसार कर दूँगा, ताकि अपनी ऑंखों से सल्तनत की बर्बादी न देखूँ। यह कहकर अमीर पुरतदबीर वहॉँ से उठा और मुस्तैदी से जंगी तैयारियों में लग गया। उसे मालूम था कि यह आखिरी मुकाबिला है और अगर इसमें नाकाम रहे तो मर जाने के सिवाय और कोई चारा नहीं है। उधर सरदार नमकखोर धीरे-धीरे राजधानी की तरफ बढ़ता आता था, यकायक उसे खबर मिली कि अमीर पुरतदबीर बीस हजार पैदल और सवारों के साथ मुकाबिले के लिए आ रहा है।
	यह सुनते ही सरदार नमकखोर की हिम्मतें छुट गयी। अमीर पुरतदबीर बुढ़ापे के बावजूद अपने वक्त का एक ही सिपहसालार था। उसका नाम सुनकर बड़े-बड़े बहादुर कानों पर हाथ रख लेते थे। सरदार नमकखोर का खयाल था कि अमीर कहीं एक कोने में बैठे खुदा की इबादत करते होंगे। मगर उनको अपने मुकाबिले में देखकर उसके होश उड़ गये कि कहीं ऐसा न हो कि इस हार से हम अपनी सारी जीत खो बैठें और बरसों की मेहनत पर पानी फिर जाय। सबकी यही सलाह हुई कि वापस चलना ही ठीक है। उस वक्त शेख मखमूर ने कहा-ऐ सरदार नमकखोर ! तूने मुल्के जन्नतनिशॉँ को छुटकारा दिलाने का बीड़ा उठाया है। क्या इन्हीं हिम्मतों से तेरी आरजुएँ पूरी होंगी? तेरे सरदार और सिपाहियों ने कभी मैदान से कदम पीछे नहीं हटाया, कभी पीठ नहीं दिखायी, तीरों की बौछार को तुमने पानी की फुहार समझा और बन्दूकों की बाढ़ को फूलों की बहार। क्या इन चीजों से इतनी जल्दी तुम्हारा जी भर गया? तुमने यह लड़ाई सल्तनत को बढ़ाने के कमीने इरादे से नहीं छेड़ी है। तुम सच्चाई और इन्साफ की लड़ाई लड़ रहे हो। क्या तुम्हारा जोश इतनी जल्द ठंडा हो गया? क्या तुम्हारी इंसाफ की तलवार की प्यास इतनी जल्द बुझ गयी? तुम खूब जानते हो कि इंसाफ और सच्चाई की जीत जरूर होगी, तुम्हारी इन बहादुरियों का इनाम खुदा के दरबार से जरूर मिलेगा। फिर अभी से क्यों हौसले छोड़े देते हो? क्या बात है, अगर अमीर पुरतदबीर बड़ा दिलेर और इरादे का पक्का सिपाही है? अगर वह शेर है तो तुम शेर मर्द हो; अगर उसकी तलवार लोहे की है तो तुम्हारा तेगा फौलाद का है; अगर उसके सिपाही जान पर खेलनेवाले हैं तो तुम्हारे सिपाही भी सर कटाने के लिए तैयार हैं। हाथों में तेगा मजबूत पकड़ो और खुदा का नाम लेकर दुश्मन पर टूट पड़ो। तुम्हारे तेवर कहे देते हैं कि मैदान तुम्हारा है।
	इस पुरजोश, तकरीर ने सरदारों के हौसले उभार दिये। उनकी आंखें लाल हो गईं, तलवारें पहलू बदलने लगीं और कदम बरबस लड़ाई के मैदान की तरफ बढ़े। शेख मखमूर ने तब फकीरी बाना उतार फेंका, फकीरी प्याले को सलाम किया और हाथों में वही तलवार और ढाल लेकर, जो किसी वक्त मसऊद से छीन गये थे, सरदार नमकखोर के साथ-साथ सिपाहियों और अफसरों का दिल बढ़ाते शेरों की तरह बिफरता हुआ चला। आधी रात का वक्त था, अमीर के सिपाही अभी मंजिलें मारे चले आते थे। बेचारे दम भी न लेने पाये थे कि एकाएक सरदार नमकखोर के आ पहुँचने की खबर पाई। होश उड़ गये और हिम्मतें टूट गईं। मगर अमीर शेर की तरह गरजकर खेमे से बाहर आया और दम के दम में अपनी सारी फौज दुश्मन के मुकाबले में कतार बॉँधकर खड़ी कर दी कि जैसे माली था कि आया और इधर-उधर बिखरे हुए फूलों को एक गुलदस्ते में सजा गया।
	दोनों फौजें काले-काले पहाड़ों की तरह आमने-सामने खड़ी हैं। और तोपों का आग बरसाना ज्वालामुखी का दृश्य प्रस्तुत कर रहा था। उनकी धनगरज आवाज से बला का शोर मच रहा था। यह पहाड़ धीरे धीरे आगे बढ़ते गये। यकायक वह टकराये और कुछ इस जोर से टकराये कि जमीन कॉँप उठी और घमासान की लड़ाई शुरू हो गई। मसऊद का तेगा इस वक्त एक बला हो रहा था, जिधर पहुँचता लाशों के ढेर लग जाते और सैकड़ों सर उस पर भेंट चढ़ जाते।
	पौ फटे तक तेगे यों ही खड़का किये और यों ही खून का दरिया बहता रहा। जब दिन निकला तो लड़ाई का मैदान मौता का बाजार हो रहा था। जिधर निगाह उठती थी, मरे हुओं के सर और हाथ-पैर लहू में तैरते दिखाई देते थे। यकायक शेख मखमूर की कमान से एक तीर बिजली बनकर निकला और अमीर पुरतबीर की जान के घोंसले पर गिरा और उसके गिरते ही शाही फौज भाग निकली और सरदारी फौज फतेह का झण्डा उठाये राजधानी की तरफ बढ़ी।
					५

ज
ब यह जीत की लहर-जैसी फौज शहर की दीवार के अन्दर दाखिल हुई तो शहर के मर्द और औरत, जो बड़ी मुद्दत से गुलामी की सख्तियॉँ झेल रहे थे, उसकी अगवानी के लिए निकल पड़े। सारा शहर उमड़ आया। लोग सिपाहियों को गले लगाते थे और उन पर फूलों की बरखा करते थे कि जैसे बुलबुलें थीं जो बहेलिये के पंजे से रिहाई पाने पर बाग में फूलों को चूम रही थीं। लोग शेख मखमूर के पैरों की धूल माथे से लगाते थे और सरदार नमकखोर के पैरों पर खुशी के ऑंसू बहाते थे।
	अब मौका था कि मसऊद अपना जोगिया भेस उतार फेंके और ताजोतख्त का दावा पेश करे। मगर जब उसने देखा कि मलिका शेर अफगन का नाम हर आदमी की जबान पर है तो खामोश हो रहा। वह खूब जानता था कि अगर मैं अपने दावे को साबित कर दूँ तो मलिका का दावा खत्म हो जायेगा। मगर तब भी यह नामुमकीन था कि सख्त मारकाट के बिना यह फैसला हो सके। एक पुरजोश और आरजूमन्द दिल के लिए इस हद जब्त करना मामूली बात न थी। जब से उसने होश संभाला, यह ख्याल कि मैं इस मुल्क का बादशाह हूँ, उसके रगरेशे में घुल गया था। शाह बामुराद की वसीयत उसे एक दम को भी न भूलती थी। दिन को यह बादशाहत के मनसूबे बाँधता और रात को बादशाहत के सपने देखता। यह यकीन कि मैं बादशाह हूँ उसे बादशाह बनाये हुए था। अफसोस, आज वह मंसूबे टूट गये और वह सपना तितर बितर हो गया। मगर मसऊद के चरित्र में मर्दाना जब्त अपनी हद पर पहुँच गया था। उसने उफ तक न की, एक ठंडी आह भी न भरी, बल्कि पहला आदमी, जिसने मलिका के हाथों को चूमा और उसको सामने सर झुकाया, वह फकीर मखमूर था। हॉँ, ठीक उस वक्त जब जोकि वह मलिका के हाथ को चूम रहा था, उसकी जिन्दगी भर की लालसाएं आँसू की एक बूँद बनकर मलिका की मेंहदी-रची हथेली पर गिर पड़ी कि जैसे मसऊद ने अपनी लालसा का मोती मलिका को सौंप दिया। मलिका ने हाथ खींच लिया और फकीर मखमूर के चेहरे पर मुहब्बत से भरी हुई निगाह डाली। जब सल्तनत के सब दरबारी भेंट दे चुके, तोपों की सलामियॉँ दगने लगीं, शहर में धूमधाम का बाजार गर्म हो गया और खुशियों के जलसे चारों तरफ नजर आने लगे।
	राजगद्दी के तीसरे दिन मसऊद खुदा की इबादत में बैठा हुआ था कि मलिका शेर अफगन अकेले उसके पास आयी और बोली, मसऊद, मैं एक नाचीज तोहफा तुम्हारे लिए लायी हूँ और वह मेरा दिल है। क्या तुम उसे मेरे हाथ से कबूल करोगे? मसऊद अचम्भे से ताकता रह गया, मगर जब मलिका की आँखें मुहब्बत के नशे में डूबी हुई पायी तो चाव के मारे उठा और उसे सीने से लगाकर बोला—मैं तो मुद्दत से तुम्हारी बर्छी की नोक का घायल हूँ, मेरी किस्मत है कि आज तुम मरहम रखने आयी हो।

६

मु
ल्के जन्नतनिशॉँ अब आजादी और खुशहाली का घर है। मलिका शेर अफगान को अभी गद्दी पर बैठे साल भर से ज्यादा नहीं गुजरा मगर सल्तनत का कारबार बहुत अच्छी तरह और खूबी से चल रहा है और इस बड़े काम में उसका प्यारा शौहर मसऊद, जो अभी तक फकीर मखमूर के नाम से मशहूर है, उसका सलाहकार और मददगार है।
	रात का वक्त था, शाही दरबार सजा हुआ था, बड़े-बड़े वजीर अपने पद के अनुसार बैठे हुए थे और नौकर जर्क-बर्क वर्दियॉँ पहने हाथ बॉँधे खड़े थे कि एक खिदमतगार ने आकर अर्ज की-दोनों जहान की मलिका, एक गरीब औरत बाहर खड़ी है और आपके कदमों का बोसा लेने की गुजारिश करती है। दरबारी चौंके और मलिका ने ताज्जुब-भरे लहजे में कहा- अन्दर हाजिर करो। खिदमतगार बाहर चला गया और जरा देर में एक बुढ़िया लाठी टेकती हुई आयी और अपनी पिटारी से एक जड़ाऊ ताज निकालकर बोली तुम लोग इसे ले लो, अब यह मेरे किसी काम का नहीं रहा। मियॉँ ने मरते वक्त इसे मसऊद को देकर कहा था कि तुम इसके मालिक हो, मगर अपने जिगर के टुकड़े मसऊद को ढूँढूँ? रोते-रोते अंधी हो गयी, सारी दुनिया की खाक छानी, मगर उसका कहीं पता न लगा। अब जिंदगी से तंग आ गयी हूँ, जीकर क्या करूँगी? यह अमानत मेरे पास है, जिसका जी चाहे ले लो।
	दरबार में सन्नाटा छा गया। लोग हैरत के मारे मूरत बन गये, कि जैसे एक जादूगर था जो उँगली के इशारे से सबका दम बन्द किए हुआ था। यकाएक मसऊद अपनी जगह से उठा और रोता हुआ जाकर रिन्दा के पैरों पर गिर पड़ा। रिन्दा अपने जिगर के टुकड़े को देखते ही पहचान गयी; उसे छाती से लगा लिया और वह जड़ाऊ ताज उसके सर पर रखकर बोली—साहबो, यही प्यारा मसऊद और शाहे बासुराद का बेटा है, तुम लोग इसकी रिआया हो, यह ताज इसका है, यह मुल्क इसका है और सारी खिलकत इसकी है। आज से वह अपने मुल्क का बादशाह है, अपनी कौम का खादिम।
	दरबार में कयामत का शोर मचने लगा, दरबारी उठे और मसऊद को हाथों-हाथ ले जाकर तख्त पर मलिका शेर अफगन के बगल में बिठा दिया। भेंटें दी जाने लगीं, सलामियॉँ दगने लगीं, नफीरियों ने खुशी का गीत गाया और बाजों ने जीत का शोर मचाया। मगर जब जोश की यह खुशी जरा कम हुई और लोगों ने रिन्दा को देखा तो वह मर गयी थी। आरजुओं के पूरे होते ही जान निकल गयी। गोया आरजुऍं रूह बनकर उसके मिट्टी के तन को जिन्दा रखे हुए थीं।

----------


## mzone420

> *पहले तो मैं शुक्रिया करना चाहुगा गुरूजी का जिनहो ने अन्तर्वासना फोरम को पुनः शुरु किया इस के तहे दिल से गुरूजी का बहुत-बहुत शुक्रिया करते है
> 
> ** इस सूत्र को सबसे पहले मयूरलव ने* *शुरु किया था लेकिन अन्तर्वासना को* *पुनः शुरु करने में ये सूत्र मिट गया था तो मैं इस सूत्र को* *पुनः** शुरु कर रहा हु
> 
> ** इस में प्रेमचंद की हर एक कहानी प्रतिदिन भेजी जाएगी
> *
> * धन्यवाद*


बहुत अच्छे मित्र........ सराहनीय प्रयास है आपका...

----------


## Badtameez

आज मुंशी जी का जन्मदिन है। मैं इस महान कथाकार को नमन करता हूँ।

----------

